# Random Gruppen Geschichten (RGG)



## Andoral1990 (30. Oktober 2009)

Da die Woche etwa 5 Themen mit Erfahrungsberichten zu missglücken Randomraids oder Gruppen erstellt werden gibts dazu jetzt ein schickes Sammelthema.



Jah und ich hab auch was zu erzählen und zwar aus einer andere perspektive und ohne schicke Ausschmückungen und einer Einleitung, einem Hauptteil und einem Schluss.

Kurz und knackig einfach nur.

Und zwar.

war ich letztens in Ony... und es lief scheiße... richtig scheiße... aber keiner wusste warum. Der Schaden war angemesse, die Tanks taugten was und die Heiler waren gut aber trotzdem wipten wir... nicht einmal... nicht zweimal... ich glaube etwa 16 mal UND KEINER HATTE DEN SCHLACHTZUG VERLASSEN. Alle blieben tapfer drin und kämpften weiter. Naja down bekommten ham wir sie nicht aber nach 3 Stunden ony vergeht einem die Lust.


----------



## BigDaemon (30. Oktober 2009)

Andoral1990 schrieb:


> war ich letztens in Ony... und es lief scheiße... richtig scheiße... aber keiner wusste warum. Der Schaden war angemesse, die Tanks taugten was und die Heiler waren gut aber trotzdem wipten wir... nicht einmal... nicht zweimal... ich glaube etwa 16 mal UND KEINER HATTE DEN SCHLACHTZUG VERLASSEN. Alle blieben tapfer drin und kämpften weiter. Naja down bekommten ham wir sie nicht aber nach 3 Stunden ony vergeht einem die Lust.



Welcome to my past 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 WoW-Classic, gerade alle in der Gilde frisch 60, pre-quest gerade so durch, ab zu Ony....nur ging das mehrere Abende in Folge....
umso größer war natürlich die Freude die Dame im Dreck zu sehen, und man brachte stolz, alle im Gildenwappenrock, den Kopf nach Orgrimmar, stellte ihn auf und es gab ein Gildenfoto davor. Und mehrere whispers von Leuten die uns gratulierten und beneideten....
Jaja, so war das früher.....
Das es solch "Ausdauernde" Gruppen heute noch gibt is echt ein Glücksgriff für dich gewesen, ehrlich!


----------



## Lari (30. Oktober 2009)

Gildengruppen mit Randomgruppen vergleichen, hui 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


MEine Gilde hat auch Mimiron Prenerf gelegt, knapp unter 40 Trys.
YoggSaron knapp ~30 Trys.
Momentan knabbern wir an den PdoK Champs, bestimmt auch schon 30+ Trys verblasen.

In Randomgruppen, wenn es zu Wipes kommt, sind immer Leaver dabei. Weil sie sich für besser halten oder was weiß ich. Aber was solls? Gibt genug andere Randoms, die den Platz gerne einnehmen. Man sollte es nicht zu ernst nehmen.

Ich prophezeie für den Thread, falls er den länger aufbleibt, eine rege Diskussion Casual/Random vs. Gildengruppe. WoW zu einfach etc. pp.


----------



## Feuerkatze (30. Oktober 2009)

Es geht ja um Sammlung von Erfahrungsberichten. Gute Idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ich hab da auch eine:

Ich habe meinen Druiden hauptsächlich als Bär/Katze gelevelt. War aber meistens in einer Gruppe unterwegs, wo Neulinge dabei waren, so, dass mir viele Fehler verziehen worden sind und dazu hatten wir meist TS. Eines Tages wurde im Handelschannel für Nexus Hero ganz dringend ein Tank gesucht. Nach dem 15. Aufruf habe ich mich dann doch gemeldet. Ich hatte Nexus zu dem Zeitpunkt noch nicht auf Hero getankt und das Equip war auch eher mau.

So landete ich in einer Gruppe mit einem Palaheiler und einem Schurken (die anderen beiden DDs keine Ahnung mehr). 

Der Schurke läuft ständig in Verstohlenheit vor mir her, was ich schon irritierend finde. Dazu bin ich in einer mir nicht so bekannten Ini nicht die schnellste. Und als Bärchen ist antanken nicht so unwichtig. 
Effekt also: der gute Schurke zieht schon vor dem ersten Boss Aggro und stirbt. Beim ersten Boss werde ich in die nächste Gruppe gefeart (wir erinnern uns, erstes Mal Hero erstes mal blöder Fearboss in dem vereisten Gang) -> Wipe. Nun gut, wir sind ja lernfähig. Ich tanke aus line of sight, ziehe Boss zurück. Boss liegt, Schurke auch. 
Gang weiter, ich übersehe eine Pat, irritiert durch den gogo Schurken. Schurke fällt wieder um. Kommentar Healpala: "vielleicht sollten wir mal vorsichtiger vorgehen, so gut ist unser Gear nunmal nicht". 
Vorsichtig gehts weiter, zur Tussi die sich in drei teilt. eine davon geht auf den gogo-Schurken, dieser fällt um, Tussi auch. 
Schurke: "Ihr zahlt mir die Repkosten!" 
Weiter wir kommen zu den Brücken zu den Plattformen, der gogo Schurke wieder in verstohlenheit voran - fällt von der Brücke - tot. 
Ich: "daran sind wir jetzt auch schuld?"

Es geht weiter. Anomalus liegt, (Schurke lebt), dann kommt der Boss mit den Eisstacheln. Da gibt es ja auch diese Wurzeln - um die sich der Tank nicht wirklich kümmern muss (Aussage meines Freundes). Hier fällt der Healpala um, weil Wurzeln - ich nutze meine Cooldowns, Selbstheilung etc. Boss liegt. 

Am Ende der Ini, auch die Drachenlady lag dann auch Firsttry kam dann der Kommentar vom Healpala:

"du bist der schlechteste Tank den ich je gesehen habe"
Ich: "Danke du mich auch" verlasse die Gruppe. 

Whisper: "Hey du wirst doch nicht etwa beleidigt sein, das ist meine objektive Meinung"
Ich: "Meinungen sind nie objektiv, und mir das nach ner Wipefreien Ini an den Kopf zu schmeißen ist nicht nett" (OK das beim ersten Boss habe ich erfolgreich verdrängt - der Pala erinnert mich daran)
Healpala: "Ich spiele selber nen tank, und eigentlich war das ja auch ok von der Tankleistung her, nur die Adds da hättest du besser drauf achten müssen" 

Ich hab dann nur noch den Kopf geschüttelt und tanke seitdem nur mehr sehr selten Random. Wie jemand mich als schlechtesten Tank bezeichnen kann, kann ich bis heute noch nicht nachvollziehen, vor allem, wenn man doch eigentlich ganz ok getankt hat...


----------



## AlknicTeos (30. Oktober 2009)

Rnds sind wie ne Schachtel Pralienen, man weiß nie was man bekommt. Abgesehen davon dass da eine art von PVE-rating nett wär, gehe ich nur noch in Rrn grps für ini oder raids, wo eine geringe Anzahl von Guten Spielern in Relation ausreicht. 

Z.b. die meisten Hero Inzen sollten zu dritt kein Problem sein. Und nun zu fünft dann rein, recht es wenn entweder der Tank oder der Heal oder 2 DDS far over the top ist/sind. Natürlich ist Hopfen & Malz verloren, wenn der Tank so dermassen wenig aushält bzw. 0 aggro macht oder die Healleistung unter aller sau ist, 3 DDS die alle unter 500 dps und/oder maxfailpullen wird ja kaum vorkommen.

In Raids kann man aufgrund der Einfachheit Sarth rnd, bislang immer wipeless, ohne irgendwelche Ängste zu haben. AK ist zwar eine Spur schwerer, aber dennoch recht simpel gehalten. In Naxx wird es RND die üblichen Bosse geben wo es nicht reicht mit 80% bescheidener Leute reinzugehen. (Thaddi, Heigan, Kel, Instruktur(25))
Das Problem, dass dann mal auf kommt, dass es einfach nicht mehr reicht mehr oder weniger nichts zu machen. Sondern tatsächlich alle zumindest etwas mitdenken und etwas "leisten" zu müssen, da ansonsten dieser die grp durch den einen oder anderen Mechanismus mehr schadet als hilft. 
Daher kann man zwar mit guten rnds pdk 10 , uldu 10 bis mimi-yogg, uldu 25 bis wächter, noch einigermassen packen, aber pdk25 oder pdok 10, rnd. Nein danke.
Daher bin ich für ein PVE-Rating


----------



## Andoral1990 (30. Oktober 2009)

Das läuft hier alles grad en bissel Offtopic.


----------



## Sepirot (30. Oktober 2009)

och du weist garnich was rnd so geht, schau dich mal auf azshara im handelschannel um, tagtäglich sarth 3d zergs, pdk 10, pdk 25, pdok 10 etc. gehört alles zur tagesordnung, grade bei raids muss halt einfach dann drauf geachtet werden was man für leute mitnimmt

&#8364;dit

was mir nur oft in heros auffällt sind diese gogo tanks die die ganze zeit vorrennen, da ich bäumchen aber auch lederer bin merken sie doch recht schnell wenn sie zu weit vorne sind und auf mich warten sollten... im gesamten gibts viel zu oft dieser hetz tanks....


----------



## Ohrensammler (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich war letzten inner Random Gruppe Nexus.

Halt alles gut geklappt.

Schnell durch keiner tot.

Ende


----------



## Felix^^ (30. Oktober 2009)

Hi, Ich spiele auf Anetheron einen Horden Hunter!

Ich gehe nie mit einer Gilde Raiden weil ich eben so um 7 halb 7 nicht zu hause bin ich komm immer so nach 8 nach hause und bin nur bis 10 Uhr am PC am Wochenende das gleiche aber dann bis so um 3 Uhr nacht oder später.
Mein eindruck von Random gruppen ist eigentlich sehr gut:

PDOK habe ich mit Randoms 4/5 down ( als wir bei anub waren hatten wir noch 42 trys übrig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 haben den dann aber iwie versemmelt ^^) 
PDK mit Random auch clear.
In Ony ist iwie für Randoms ne harte nuss weiß auch net wieso das so ist ...  aber ony mit randoms funktioniert so teilweise ^^ der halbe raid verreckt immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zooom (30. Oktober 2009)

Tach, 

ich bin zu 80% mit Randomgruppen unterwegs. Und es ist nicht alles immer schlecht. Ich hab schon alles erlebt. Von der eisenharten Gruppe, wo alle nach unzähligen wips doch noch den Endboss legten, auch wenn nur noch in Unterzahl. Bis hin zu Gruppen die sich nach einem Fehltpull, auch ohne Verstorbene, aufgelöst hatten. Insgesamt überwiegen aber klar die positiven Erlebnisse. 

Am stärksten blieben mir immer die eisenharten netten oder die ganz beschissen Gruppen bzw. Gruppenmitglieder in Gedanken, weil ein 20-minütiger erfolgreicher Hero-Run ist vergessen, bevor man den Trash verkauft hat.

Hier ein Geschichte eines beschissen Gruppenmitglieds:

Es muss irgendwann kurz nach dem 3.0er Patch gewesen sein. Ich levelte gerade einen kleinen Paladin. Ich bekam einen Wisper ob ich im Kloster tanken würde. Da ich sowieso auf Schutz geskillt war, willigte ich sofort ein. Ich muss dazu sagen ich war Level 34 und dache an Friedhof oder Bibliothek. Da aber ein Level 45er Hexenmeister dabei war, bestanden sie auf Kathedrale. Nach einem Hinweis meinerseits auf mein Level und das Level der Ini ging es auch schon los. Was soll ich sagen, der Hexer hat rausgehauen, was seine Leisten hergaben, was fast bei jedem Mob dazu führte, das ich die Aggro verlor. Ein Druide der mit in der Gruppe war als DD, musste teilweise im Bär mithelfen. Nach 2-3 Wips und X Sprüchen von wegen "wo bleibt tankaggro" und noch deutlich schärferen, ist er schließlich geleavt. Es hatte sich auch geweigert seinen blauen Müllsack zur Unterstützung zu holen. Mit einem neuen DD haben wir dann den Endboss gelegt.

Es gab aber auch super Gruppen:

Gleicher Paladin, einige Level später, BRD (Übrigens meine Lieblings Ini). Ich selber muss so ca. Level 55+ gewesen sein, der Rest der Gruppe irgendwas zwischen 49 und 52. Wir machten also die erste Runde, sprich bis Lord Incendius. Ich tankte und es lief zwar zäh, aber insgesamt gut. Nachdem Incendius lag beschlossen wir die Ini weiterzumachen. Wir hatten ja nichts zu verlieren... (außer einige Stunden Lebenszeit, wie sich rausstellte). Das es die Patrouillen auf dem weg zu Bael'Gar in sich haben muss ich wohl nicht sagen und leichter wurde es auch nicht, da die Gegner immer höher wurden. Nach etlichen Wips, Essens- und Raucherpausen, lag nach bestimmt 5 Stunden (ab Incendius) der Endboss im Dreck. Danke ans durchhalten.

Dann gar nicht so lange her, ich war mit meinem Kriegertwink als DD in Gnome. Dem tank, einen Druiden, konnte es gar nicht schell genug gehen. Er wollte am liebsten gleich in den Hintereingang zum Endboss. Wir waren noch einen Priester, und 2 Magier in der Gruppe. Daher mussten wir oft Mana reggen. Doch er meckerte nur rum, das übliche halt. Was soll ich sagen, er leavte. Ersatz war nicht in sicht, also zog ich meinen Schild an und übernahm das tanken. Irgendwann leavte einer der Magier und schließlich auch noch der Priester. Wir hatten dann noch zu zweit einen Boss und X Trashs gelegt und die Sammelquests abgeschlossen, das hat riesig spaß gemacht. War aber knüppelhart so ganz ohne Heiler.


----------



## KidSnare (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe mich anfangs nie getraut in Randomgruppen zu tanken, da Tank-Neuling. Wollte das lieber gildenintern "lernen", aber leider kam so gut wie nie etwas zu stande, hab dann vor einigen Wochen notgedrungen meine Scheu überwunden und mich fleißig auf Channel-Suchanfragen gemeldet bzw ins lfg-Tool als Tank eingetragen (dauert in der Regel keine Minute bis zum invite, einer der Vorteile als Tank). Fazit nach den letzten Wochen: ausnahmslos positive Erfahrungen, auf Hinweise von mir, dass ich noch nicht so lange tanke oder die Ini als Tank noch nie gemacht hab kam immer nur "ach das klappt schon" oder "np". Manchmal ne Bombentruppe gehabt in der die Trashmobs nach Sekunden gelegen haben, in schwächeren Gruppen war ich mitunter erster im dmg, aber das hat auch immer gepasst. Mal so, mal so, aber immer mit erfolgreichem Ausgang, und ich kann mich nur an einen einzigen Wipe erinnern. Kurzum ich geh inzwischen sehr gerne Random (edit: natürlich nur mal auf Inis bezogen, für Raids mag die Realität anders aussehen...)


----------



## Nortos (30. Oktober 2009)

Das passt ja. Habe mir nach einem Eventbossgang vorgestern schon gedacht: Jetzt schreibste auch mal was. Bin natürlich nicht dazu gekommmen, aber der gestrige Gang zum Event war dann mindestens genauso interessant  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es war an einem wundervollem, verregnetem Mittwoch Abend als mein Tank mal wieder versuchte das blöde Mount und/oder die Maske vom kopflosen Reiter zu ergattern. Also schnell in den LFG und ne Random gesucht (Gilde war entweder im Raid oder ohne Quest). Als Tank geht das denn auch schnell, daß eine Gruppe steht - daher flott in das Kloster. Quest gestartet, Reiter getankt, Kopf fliegt und geht nicht kaputt.... immer noch nicht ... immer noch nicht ... immer noch nicht ... immer noch nicht ...............

Ende vom Spiel: nach äusserst zähen 5 Runs, bei dem allerdings auch keiner starb (wäre auch peinlich) sehe ich aufs recount und stelle fest, daß ich als Kriegertank mit 1.3k DPS der weitaus führende im Damage war. Danach 2 Krieger mir 950 und 900 DPS und dann der Hammermage mit 650 DPS. Wohlgemerkt: alles Level 80 Recken !
Aber wenn man einen der Fury-Krieger fragt, warum er denn Beweglichkeit sockelt ("Wegen Crit!") und den Mage warum er gar keine Sockel oder Verzauberungen hat ("Was ist das ?") ist das auch klar. Nach einem kurzen Talk im /p sollte es beim nächsten Run aber dann bei denen besser sein.

Dann kam der Donnerstag. Gleiches Spiel: LFG -> Random-Gruppe: 1 DK, 1 Hexe, 1 Pala, 1 Priest und ich. Gesucht wurden eigentlich noch 3 DD als ich mich meldete. Da der DK lieber Damage machen wollte, haben wir getauscht. Also den Boss das erste mal gerufen: BÄM! isser auch schon tot. Geht doch. Zweite Questabgabe: BUMM BUMM .... ähhhhh ... warum gehen meine HP gegen 0 ??? GS rein, Trank rein, Schildwall -> Reiter tot. Schenll aufs Recount geschaut, ob ich wieder erster bin - aber nein... nur fünfter.
Fünfter?? Alle vier anderen Mitstreiter mehr als doppelt soviel DPS wie ich ??? Naja, dafür war ich dieses mal im HPS erster :-) Nachdem ich den Priest dann nach ein wenig Heilung gefragt habe, hatte ich auch fast immer alle meine vermissten HP :-)

Waren beides nette Gruppen. Hab aber auch schon anderes erlebt. Muss man halt Glück haben. Bei mir ist das ungefähr 90% good group 10% bad group.


----------



## MoonFrost (30. Oktober 2009)

Ok kurz und knackig.

Ich war vor 3Wochen mal random pdk 10ner "schande über mein haupt"... Gearcheck gemacht alles super... 1boss wipe. nächster try wipe... dritter try wipe... Ich denk mir ok das kann nicht sein. Guck mir die tanks an. Beide x mal ulduar 25ger gecleared an den kanns nicht liegen. Ins recount geguckt. jeder dd an die 5k dps ok das sollte eigendlich reichen. Ich guck mir also die 2 heiler an... Beide 5Teile T9 davon 2stück sogar 9,25. Rest auch komplett episch kk was is los?? Ich guck mir die statistiken der beiden heiler an.... OK JETZT WIRD ALLES KLAR... den einzigen raidboss den die gimps jemanls gesehn haben waren die 3 pvp bosse und levi. 0Raiderfahrung=0skill (wer nicht raidet hat halt keine erfahrung is so).. Mit leader gesprochen das die nicht das zeug haben pdk zu gehn... gekickt... 2neue heiler aus gilde geholt... Dann durchgerushed in 40min...

Woher ham sie ihr komplettes gear? Natürlich aus dem ach so tollen markensystem und den krass schwerern pvp bossen...

Random ist nicht das wahre. Solange man in einer gilde ist, sollte man es möglichst vermeiden rnd zu gehn, außer es haben halt alle id-.-


----------



## Tierherscher (30. Oktober 2009)

Also gute Beispiele:

Vor nen paar Wochen rnd PdK 10er gegangen. Alles lief super und nach 2h waren wir auch durch. nur 2 wipes bei den Valkyren und einen bei Anub. mal wieder keine waffe gedropt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Halt das übliche


Schlechte Beispiele:

Gerade eben in Feste normal mit nem Palaheiler der auf alles gewürfelt hat...als Heal dabei und fragt ob die Waffe(2hand) besser ist als seine...dann dropt tank er würfelt dann dropt dd er würfelt?!?!?! also echt man kann nur 2 skillungen haben...dann frag ich ihn warum er auf alles würfelt und er sagt in etwa so: "Bin Main DD also darf ich da drauf auch würfeln und ich lass mir doch nicht vorsagen auf was ich würfeln darf"

und halt auch die 500dps sachen und so


----------



## Mupflu heilt dich nicht (30. Oktober 2009)

Tierherscher schrieb:


> dann dropt tank er würfelt dann dropt dd er würfelt?!?!?! also echt man kann nur 2 skillungen haben..



Ja, aber man kann ja jederzeit für 50 Gold wechseln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich gehe nur random. Ich habe keine Gilde und benötige im Moment auch keine. Da ich nicht raiden kann, macht es bei mir auch keinen Sinn, mir eine zu suchen... Sobald ich den neuen Rechner habe, mache ich mich mal dran. Und dann muss ich mal schauen, wie es mit der Zeit steht... 

Zu den Gruppen kann ich nur sagen, dass ich bisher keine einzige Gruppe hatte, die wirklich "schlecht" war. Natürlich ist ab und zu einer dabei, der Bedarf auf ein Item würfelt, das ihm nichts bringt oder aufgrund von Schaden, Heilung oder Aggro rummeckert... Kommt ja vor.
Das nervigste Erlebnis war mein erster Azjol-Nerub hc run... dk tank nimmt sich bei Hadranox Plündermeister, um das Trinket zu bekommen. Droppt natürlich nicht. Gleichzeitig verlässt er die Gruppe und der Healer geht kurze Zeit danach... Drops, samt Marken + daily quest konnten wir danach vergessen...
Aber das kommt zum Glück nicht oft vor.

Zu Raids kann ich nur sagen, dass ich auch dort bisher nur positive Erfahrungen gemacht habe. Obis 10er und 25er habe ich ja schon öfter mitgemacht. War auch ganz gut da, wenige Wipes und so gut wie keine Flames oder Leaver... Naxx 25er laggte bei mir leider sofort weg, konnte nach dem ersten Boss gehn. ^^


----------



## turalya (31. Oktober 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich war letzten inner Random Gruppe Nexus.
> 
> Halt alles gut geklappt.
> 
> ...


Warum hast dann kein Ticket geschrieben? 
Oder wenigstens geninjat?
l2p



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (31. Oktober 2009)

Bei Ony habe ich auch immer Probleme bis jetzt erst 1 von bistimmt 6 mal gelegt.


----------



## Laberede (31. Oktober 2009)

Andoral1990 schrieb:


> Das läuft hier alles grad en bissel Offtopic.




haHAA  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nochmal meine 5cent: Ony 3 Stunden zu wipen ohne den Fehler zu erkennen, ist dann ja doch eher eine Entschuldigung, für Leute die nach dem 2ten Wipe abhauen. Wäre es ein Gildenraid würde man sich halt nächsten Tag wieder treffen und erneut versuchen.
Aber man kann da schon verstehen das Ony halt auch für Randoms kein unüberwindbares Hinderniss darstellt. Manchmal ist halt der Wurm drin.
Ich denke und hoffe mal das ihr da echt alle einfach 3 Stunden alle euren Ehrgeiz und auch euren Spaß gehabt habt. Blutet mir richtig das Herz ohne Happy End.


----------



## Sarjin (9. November 2009)

Das mir grade passiert XD :

Ich wollt ne ini gehen und Im Vorraus gabs dann diesen /w  text ^^

18:07 [******]: kanst du uch tanken?
18:08 [Liesillia]: nein xD
18:08 [Liesillia]: ich bin ele.. ^^
18:08 [*****]: heal ja oder wenn aj wile mit als heal
18:08 [Liesillia]: joar gern


[18:08:39][Gruppe] [***]: sucht du pls mit nachm tank
[18:08:48][Gruppe] [***]: bin doch schon dabei
[18:09:19][Gruppe] [Liesillia]: Azjol Nerub ?
[18:09:24]Channel beigetreten: [4.SNG]
[18:09:31][Gruppe] [****]: was damit
[18:09:48][Gruppe] [Liesillia]: wir wollten nach Azjol Nerub nich ?
[18:10:09][Gruppe] [***]: nein
[18:10:11]*** schließt sich der Gruppe an.
[18:10:13][Gruppe] [Kowarius]: *haha*
[18:10:39][Gruppe] [***]: hi was suche wir noch 
[18:10:43][Gruppe] [***]: tank
[18:10:44][Gruppe] [***]: tank
[18:10:54][Gruppe] [Liesillia]:  18:08 [***]: heal ja oder wenn aj wile mit als heal
[18:11:03][Gruppe] [Liesillia]: sry das ich daraus nicht die ini ablesen kann..
[18:11:24][Gruppe] [***]: wenns dir net pst tschüsssss
[18:11:34]Ihr verlasst die Gruppe.


----------



## Vultrex (9. November 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Bei Ony habe ich auch immer Probleme bis jetzt erst 1 von bistimmt 6 mal gelegt.



Ich weiß gar nicht was ihr alle für ein Prob mit Ony habt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auf meinem Server Wrathbringer (PvP) liegt Ony eigentlich immer. Wohl gemerkt Random.
Sowohl 10er als auch 25er. Die Gruppenzusammenstellung machts.

Habe mit ner Random-Grp sogar den Erfolg --> "Das tut sie schon seit dem letzen Patch" Sprich keiner wird vom Atem erwischt
und "Mehr Dots" erreicht. Gerade heute, Random 10er haben wir es geschafft Ony downzuhauen ohne das sie 1x den Atem gemacht hat.


----------



## Varagon (16. August 2010)

Da sich die Geschichten häufen die einige von euch mit dem Dungeonfinder gemacht haben, habe ich mir gedacht „Machen wir ein Sammelthread drauß!“ wo die Geschichten über „gute“ und „schlechte“ Gruppen zusammen kommen.
Hier könnt ihr euch alles von der Seele schreiben und vielleicht wird euch ja geholfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




lg Varagon


----------



## Feuerkatze (16. August 2010)

Das hatte tatsächlich schonmal jemand versucht klickedicklick(nicht, dass die Suche das tatsächlich ausgespuckt hätte, wenn ich nicht gewusst hätte, da selbst mal was geschrieben zu haben)


----------



## Lokibu (16. August 2010)

Jo und trotzdem werden immer wieder neue extra Threads mit Geschichten aus dem Dungeonfinder erstellt.


----------



## Varagon (16. August 2010)

Darin liegt eine versteckte Botschaft :> Sie ist nur nett umschrieben.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




lg Varagon


----------



## Stevesteel (16. August 2010)

der andere Thread ist aber nie über eine Seite rausgekommen.
Evtl. weil niemand GS o.ä. erwähnt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Varagon (16. August 2010)

Vielleicht hilft es wenn wir ihn /sticky machen lassen ?



/vote 4 sticky


lg


----------



## Stevesteel (16. August 2010)

nee, sticky sollten wirklich nur wichtige Themen erfasst werden.
Wie du siehst, gab es ja einen Thread der Art schon vor längerer Zeit und diesen findet man auch relativ schnell.
Sticky sollten nur Threads mit wichtigem Inforamtionsgehalt werden.
Dieser wird hier nicht gegeben.


----------



## Esda (16. August 2010)

Muh, wall of text!

Wir hatten das gestern in ner halb-Gilde-halb-random-Gruppe.

Aus meiner Gilde ein Kumpel und ich, beide grade 80, beide Tanks. Ich hab einen DDspecc, daher hat er getankt und wir sind mehrere Heros durch. 
Auf dem Weg gabeln wir zwei DDs auf, einen DK und einen SP, die eine Weile mit kommen.

Auf einmal fällt meinem Gildie ein, dass sein Eule noch Daily braucht, ich soll also Tanken. Seine Eule hat avg Itemlevel 265+, ich 170 oder so. Und ich weiß selber: wenn ich als Eule aggro haben will, dann bekomme ich sie auch (sofern Sternenregen kein CD hat). 
Also sag ich, soll er heilen oder tanken. 
Nein, healspecc hat er nicht; ich soll tanken. 
Ich denke mir: ok, das ist die Rache dafür, dass du ihm eben ab und an als dd die Aggro geklaut hast, dann muss ich eben ein wenig leiden.

Wir gehen also mit ihm als Eule in die nächste Inni und wie erwartet kann ich mit seinen 7k TPS nicht mithalten - wie denn auch ohne Hitcap/Expxcap/wasauchimmer... bei Gruppen geht es noch so einigermaßen, aber bei Bossen muss ich ständig spotten. Naja, wir kommen durch. Der Heiler ist leider gut und er stirbt keinmal. Die beiden adoptierten DDs haben ihren Spaß.

Ok, da wir beide noch Marken brauchen, gehe ich davon aus, dass er wieder umloggt und mit dem Warri mitkommt. Aber nein, er will weiter Eule machen, meldet an und sagt dem armen, dazukommenden Heiler direkt, dass er als Eule tankt. Ich skille auf DD und denk mir schon, dass das total Banane ist. Wir reiten also los, er pullt aber kann wie erwartet die Aggro nicht halten. DK und ich haben dauernd aggro. Gottseidank ist der Heiler ausgeschlafen und es geht eine Weile gut. 
Beim ersten Boss (der Zwerg da, der so rumwirbelt) pullt er, haut gut dmg raus und wird im Wirbel trotzdem gekillt. Na sowas. Dank guten Heiler und guten DK-Gear kriegen wir den Boss trotzdem tot. 
Beim zweiten Boss, der Perle, die sich aufspaltet, klappt es besser und keiner stirbt (in meinem Fall dank Gottesschild - ich zieh mit meinem Drecksgear trotzdem Aggro). 
Nach dem Boss wird es dem Heiler zu bunt, er fragt, ob wir das nicht normal machen können. Die Adoptiv-DDs lachen ihn nur aus, Gildie reagiert nicht; ich spreche mich deutlich für normal aus. Unsere Eule besinnt sich also eines Besseren, portet sich nach Dalaran und holt Tankgear. Währendessen werden die ersten gereizten Kommentare ausgetauscht. Mein Gildenkollege beschwert sich lauthals, dass wir so wenig dmg machen. 
Ich entschuldige mich per Wisper bei dem Heiler, der ja schließlich nichts dafür kann.

Nach dem dritten Boss, diesem Typen der die Risse aufmacht, fällt der Adoptiv-DK von der Plattform. Es werden weitere Kommentare hin und hergeschrieben, der Heiler ist extrem gereizt und macht sich ein wenig über den DK lustig, der sofort die Flamekelle rausholt und anfängt, schwer beleidigend zu werden. Der Heiler bittet darum, aus der Gruppe gekickt zu werden, weil er den Scheiß nicht mehr mitmachen will. Die andern ignoriern die Bitte und flamen weiter, bis ich mich erbarme, ihm eine weiter Entschuldigung wispere und den Kickvote starte. Das hat er - meiner Meinung nach - wirklich nicht verdient.


Naja, das sind Aktionen, über die ich mich tierisch ärgere. Meine Gilde hat dank solchen Leuten (die generell nur Friends sind) einen verdammt schlechten Ruf und wir werden häufig nicht in Randomraids mitgenommen. Sowas ist doch total unnötig...


----------



## Varagon (16. August 2010)

Hm solche experimente sollte man dann doch Gilden intern machen, ich verstehe dich voll und ganz und ich hätte als Heiler auch kein Bock mehr gehabt.


/push


----------



## TruemmerHorst (17. August 2010)

gestern als tank managruft gewesen. mit nem random heiler und drei dds die alle lt. gildennamen wohl zusammengehörten. alles ging recht fix, erster boss lag im staub, der dd krieger rollt bedarf aufs tank schild.... hab szum glück trotzdem gewonnen und ihn erstmal verwarnt. dann weiter... trash gekloppt... der heiler und ich hatten nix zu trinken dabei, bei den manasaugern denkbar schlecht...so kam es zu kleineren wartezeiten die der hexer föhlich genutzt hat den heiler, an dem nix auszusetzen war (er hatte den krieger ein zwei mal sterben lassen..zurecht wie ich finde ;-) ) geflamt hat....wegen seiner skillung...wegen zu wenig mana (die manasauger kannte er wohl net)... wegen gott und der welt...naja ham dann die ini noch abgeschlossen....aber auf den begleit quest hatten heal und ich dann keine lust mehr...zumindest net mit den dds... eine kleine belehrung beim nächsten mal einfach freundlicher zu sein wurde beantwortet mit lol kiddy noob l2p... naja damit hatte sich das dann auch erledigt.... wie manche so hohl sein können tank+heal zu flamen (hab dem hexer auch mal die aggro überlassen und der freundliche heiler hat dann auch vergessen ihn zu heilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und dann noch zu erwarten dass man bleibt nach der ini da um deren q zu erledigen versteh ich echt net...


----------



## Varagon (20. August 2010)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> nee, sticky sollten wirklich nur wichtige Themen erfasst werden.




Hm dann sollte der Thread "Ist heute Mittwoch und dein Server ist down?" sofort geschlossen/verbannt werden *fg


----------



## SilentJay (20. August 2010)

Varagon schrieb:


> Hm dann sollte der Thread "Ist heute Mittwoch und dein Server ist down?" sofort geschlossen/verbannt werden *fg






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bist du wahnsinnig? weist du wie das Forum aussehen würde wenn der Thread nicht sticky wäre....?
warscheinlich nicht viel anders als mit den ganzen RND-Ini/Hilfe-Ich bin-Tank-DD-Heiler/Cata-Welche Farbe hat eure lieblings beta-Blume-Umfrage-Threads 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littletall (20. August 2010)

Dann werde ich dem Thread auch mal eine Geschichte hinzufügen:

Ich hab einen Todesritter Tank auf Level 71 gespielt und mich dann für den normalen Nexus angemeldet. War schnell drin mit Priester Heiler, Jäger, Magier und Krieger als DDs.

Ich muss einen etwas schlechten Tag gehabt haben, denn ich hab gleich zu Beginn eine Pat übersehen und einen Wipe verursacht. Genau danach ist das nochmal passiert.
Ich hab mich entschuldigt und die Leute gebeten, sie sollen mal mit auf die Pats achten. Für die bin ich heute irgendwie total blind (normalerweise passiert mir das nicht...). Das haben sie dann auch schön gemacht und wir sind recht gut durchgekommen bis zu dem Raum mit den Treants.

Da ist mir schon wieder eine Pat geaddet. Ich hab mich wieder entschuldigt und gemeint, dass der Nexus auf normal ja viel schwerer als im Hero ist. Die Leute haben es bekräfigt und sind wieder reingelaufen, nur der Jäger ist raus. Naja, haben wir einen neuen Jäger gekriegt.

Dann sind wir weitergegangen, diesmal hat alles gut geklappt mit dem Tanken. Nur bei Keristrasza hab ich plötzlich die Aggro verloren (weiß der Himmel warum, das war das erste Mal, dass ich bei einem Boss die Aggro verliere) und sie wipt uns. Beim nächsten Versuch hat es dann geklappt.

Gegen Ende haben wir dann gemeint, dass das mit den vielen Wipes ja sogar mal wieder richtig Spaß gemacht hat, anstatt dieses 14-Min-Durchrushen-Gezerge.

Ich fande das echt nett, dass diese Gruppe (bis auf Jäger 1) so viel Verständnis hatte und nicht gleich abgehauen ist.

Nur eins hätte ich noch tun müssen ^^ Marks setzen und um Fokus Damage beten. Auf Level 71 haut Bomben einfach noch nicht so rein.


----------



## Knallkörper (20. August 2010)

Varagon schrieb:


> Darin liegt eine versteckte Botschaft :> Sie ist nur nett umschrieben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




und zwar das ihm diese Thread welle jedesmal auf neue ankotzt... und er ist da nicht allein! ;P


----------



## Stevesteel (20. August 2010)

Varagon schrieb:


> Hm dann sollte der Thread "Ist heute Mittwoch und dein Server ist down?" sofort geschlossen/verbannt werden *fg




wenn du die Thematik nicht begreifst, tut es mir leid für dich!


----------



## van der zeusen (20. August 2010)

Esda schrieb:


> Nach dem Boss wird es dem Heiler zu bunt, er fragt, ob wir das nicht normal machen können.
> 
> Nach dem dritten Boss, diesem Typen der die Risse aufmacht, fällt der Adoptiv-DK von der Plattform. Es werden weitere Kommentare hin und hergeschrieben, der Heiler ist extrem gereizt und macht sich ein wenig über den DK lustig, der sofort die Flamekelle rausholt und anfängt, schwer beleidigend zu werden. Der Heiler bittet darum, aus der Gruppe gekickt zu werden, weil er den Scheiß nicht mehr mitmachen will. Die andern ignoriern die Bitte und flamen weiter, bis ich mich erbarme, ihm eine weiter Entschuldigung wispere und den Kickvote starte. Das hat er - meiner Meinung nach - wirklich nicht verdient.




Also bezüglich Beleidigungen verstehe ich den Heiler schon. Nur wenn ich mit meinem Bäumchen in Instanzen rumhänge, freut es mich eigentlich immer, wenn ich Gruppen finde, wo es noch wirklich was zu heilen gibt. Ansonsten bleibt mir nur sozusagen "brain-afk" zu gehen und vor Langeweile zu sterben, oder mit Schaden zu machen (da kann ich mich aber gleich nur als DD anmelden).

Letztens als Heiler in einer Rnd-Gruppe, wo ich genau das gefunden habe, eine Gruppe, in der man heilen darf. Krieger Tank, Schurke, Todesritter und Jäger. Der Krieger mit ca. 40k Leben hat Schaden gefressen wie ein Todesritter Tank. Die DDs haben zusammen weniger DPS gefahren als der Tank alleine. Nach kurzer Zeit hat der Krieger angefangen die Gruppe zu beleidigen mit Kommentaren: " Wollt ihr mich Vera......? Soviel DPS fahr ich auf Stufe 1" etc. pp. Mich hat er mit Whispern zugespamt.
Ich fand das aber herrlich entspannend. Endlich mal was zu tun und vorallem keine rein raus Instanz, in der man kürzer ist, als man im Dungeon Finder darauf wartet. Nachdem mir aufgefallen ist, dass der Jäger auf /folgen war, habe ich das Ausschlussverfahren eingeleitet. Als Ersatz kam dann ein Paladin, der DPS mäßig den Tank noch mehr geärgert hat. Also Aggroprobleme hatter der Krieger maximal durch meine Heilaggro. Und die gab es genug, ich durfte vier Melees heilen - der Traum eines jeden Heilers.
Ich durfte und konnte Heilen wie ein junger Gott. Mir hats Spass gemacht. Dem Krieger überhaupt nicht. In meinem Chatfenster hat es abwechselnd blau und rosa aufgeleuchtet (schneller als ich meine HOTs casten kann). Nach jeder Trashgruppe recount gepostet. Der Krieger war schon fast am durchdrehen (hat aber überraschenderweise die Gruppe nicht verlassen). Die DDs haben seine Beleidigungen und Meldungen gekonnt ignoriert. Und das ganze ca. eine Stunde lang.
Aber das Beste war, zum Schluss fragt er noch, ob wir noch eine Instanz gehen wollen.


----------



## Provieh (20. August 2010)

Gestern Abend ganze 8 Level in den Schwarzfelstiefen / Versunkener Tempel mit meinem Heal Paladin gemacht, eine wunderbare Gruppe, alle voll mit Acc EQ ausgerüstet mehr als genug Schaden, wir sind so durchgerannt, hachja, sowas erlebt man leider nur selten.


----------



## Mäuserich (20. August 2010)

Vor zwei oder drei Tagen hatte ich mal wieder Lust just 4 Fun ne Random-Hero zu machen, also zog ich meine Tank-Klamotte aus, legte meinen 2-Händer an und meldete mich als DD an, weil ich dazu einfach grad Lust hatte.

Die Zufallsfunktion des Dungeonfinders rotierte und ordnete mich einer HdS-Gruppe zu.
Schade, denn die Ini wird von den wenigsten komplett gemacht und ich wollte wie gesagt einfach mal etwas Spass in ner Hero haben und nicht durchrushen weil ich selbst Frostmarken im absolutem Überfluss habe.

Zu meiner Freude war unser Tank eine Taurenkriegerin (bin ein wenig Taurinnen-Verrückt ^^) und es ging nach gemächlichem Durchbuffen in gemütlichem, aber nicht langsamen Tempo voran. Währenddessen nörgelte der Heilschami wir sollen doch mehr pullen, das wäre ja alles viel zu lahm.

Als es dann an die Kreuzung ging bog der Schami direkt links in Richtung Event ab, unsere Kriegerin pullte aber rechts das erste Zwergen Pack, was unseren Heiler sichtlich in Rage versetzte denn es begann Flames zu Hageln ob das denn unser ernst sei, und das nur Lowbobs die Ini komplett machen usw. Die Kriegerin klärte ihn drüber auf das die Schattenpriesterin die sie im schlepptau hatte gerne noch ein paar Marken hätte und pullte das nächste Pack.

Mit den Worten "ohne mich ihr Bobs" verschwand der Heiler aus der Gruppe, wenige Sekunden später der letzte DD, aber Ersatz-Heiler und DD waren nahezu Instant gefunden und das Equip der Kriegerin auch gut genug mal eben 1 oder 2 Packs ohne Heilung zu tanken.

Noch während ich im /p eine Begrüssung für unsere Neuankömmlinge tippte, las ich nur noch ein "omg ihr macht die drecksini doch nicht komplett???" gefolgt von einem kurzem "doch" der Kriegerin und einem "XYZ-Heiler hat die Gruppe verlassen".

Heiler Nr. 3 blieb dann endlich, und wir brachten die Ini in etwas über 20 Minuten ganz gemütlich zu Ende. Dabei hatten wir nebenbei eine gemütliche Läster-Runde über unsere vorherigen "Mitspieler".

Hatte viel Spass gemacht, weit mehr als ich zu hoffen gewagt hatte.

btw: allen die gerne sowas lesen empfehle ich den Wenn der Ruhestein "benutz mich" schreit - Thread aus dem offiziellem Priester Forum, da gibt es einige sehr amüsante Stories zu lesen!


----------



## Loony555 (20. August 2010)

Eines schönen abends, flott als Heiler mit meiner Priesterin für die Random Hero Instanz angemeldet.
Ich kam in die Instanz (Burg hero), da sah ich an den rumliegenden Skeletten, dass die Grupe wohl bereits an der ersten Trashmobgruppe oben im Gang gewiped war, worauf sich wohl der Heiler verkrümelt hatte. Da dachte ich mir noch nichts dabei.

Begrüßt wurde ich vom DK-Tank mit "Na hofentlich taugt der neue heal wenigstens was".
Sein Equip sah ganz ok aus, T9, 35k hp, hatte aber nicht genauer hingeschaut. Stelle mich schon auf "easy going" ein. 

Also der DK rennt in die linke Mobgruppe, ich caste wie immer ein Gebet der Besserung, eine Erneuerung und ein Schild auf ihn und entspanne mich, weil das normalerweise selbst dann ausreicht, wenn der Tank da beide Trashgruppen gleichzeitig pullt.

Innerhalb von einer Sekunde war der Tank dann runter auf 0 % und kippte um, noch bevor ich auch nur eine einzige Blitzheilung durchbringen konnte. 
Ich war ganz erschrocken und konnte es nicht glauben.

Er flamte sofort wild los, was denn heute nur mit den Heilern los ist, ob die alle dumm sind, oder schlafen, und ich solle doch endlich mal anfangen zu heilen.

Ich sagte ihm, dass ich normalerweise Raidheiler in unserer Gilde bin (PDOK25 damals) und dass ich sowas noch nicht erlebt habe, dass ein Tank in einer Fünfer Instanz quasi instant umfällt.

Ich habe mir den Kerl dann mal genauer angeschaut, und dann wurde mir sehr schnell klar, warum der sofort tot umfiel. 
Der hatte zwar relativ viel hp, aber nur, weil er wirklich NUR und auschschließlich Ausdauer gesockelt und verzaubert hatte, sonst überhaupt nichts.
Keine Verteidigungswertung, kein Ausweichen, kein Parieren oder sonstwas. Nur Ausdauer.

Ich machte ihn (wirklich!) höflich darauf aufmerksam, dass er gar nicht die erforderliche Verteidigungswertung hat, um heroische Instanzen zu tanken, da flamte er wild herum, meinte er tanke schon wochenlang so heroische Instanzen, dass die Heiler doch alle dumm sind und nix können, und ich solle lieber mal heilen lernen, statt ihm die Schuld zuzuschieben.

Die anderen in der Gruppe pflichteten mir aber bei, ich warf ihm noch ein schnelles "Du solltest lieber lernen, dein Equip vernünftig zu sockeln und zu verzaubern, statt andere zu beschimpfen. HP ist NICHT alles!" hinterher, und wir warfen ihn aus der Gruppe, und hatten 5 Minuten später einen neuen Tank.


----------



## Kotnik (20. August 2010)

Ehm, dazu aber mal ein Wort: Bist du dir sicher, dass er Tankzeug anhatte? Weil ich habe auch kein einziges bisschen Def verzaubert oder gesockelt und bin weit über critimmun..oO
Daher wundert mich das ein wenig...der hatte doch sicherlich zum teil Dd zeug an. Wie gesagt, ich sockele und verzaubere auch nur und ausschließlich ausdauer und bin bei ~570 Def. Selbst mit T9-Niveau ist man eigentlich weit über 540. Rune des Steinhautgargoyles kann dazB helfen..
Also ich finde es eher albern, etwas anders zu sockeln als ausdauer, weil mit der zeit die items von selbst soooo viel ausweichen, hit, parry, WK etc mitbringen, dass es einfach nur verschwendung ist, anders zu tun.

btw: war er in frostpräsenz? *gg*


----------



## Loony555 (20. August 2010)

Aber ja, ich bin sicher, dass er nicht critimmun war, ich will ja niemanden ungerechtfertigt was "böses" antun, und hab deshalb im Arsenal geschaut, wo man ja die Werte sieht, und er war weit unter den berühmten 540 (gut für Hero inis tuts auch etwas weniger), wenn ich mich recht erinnere hatte er knapp über 400.

Ich konnte da auch bloß deshalb wirklich mitreden, weil ich auch einen DK-Tank habe, und es war ein echter K( r )ampf, den auf die 540 zu lupfen, nur mit den T9 Tankteilen allein ging das nicht, da musste ich auch anfangs in etlichen Items Verteidigungswertung sockeln, plus zweimal Steinhautgargoyle auf die zwei Einhänder, sonst hätts nicht hingehauen.

Hihi, und ja er war in Frostpräsenz. 

Jedenfalls nahm ich ihm nicht ab, dass er so schon ein paar Wochen lang Hero-inis getankt hat. Nonhero vielleicht, ja.


----------



## Izara (21. August 2010)

van schrieb:


> Letztens als Heiler in einer Rnd-Gruppe, wo ich genau das gefunden habe, eine Gruppe, in der man heilen darf. Krieger Tank, Schurke, Todesritter und Jäger. Der Krieger mit ca. 40k Leben hat Schaden gefressen wie ein Todesritter Tank.


Schade, dass man diesen Schwachsinn nicht negativ bewerten kann *fp*


----------



## Feldheld (21. August 2010)

Loony555 schrieb:


> Also der DK rennt in die linke Mobgruppe, ich caste wie immer ein Gebet der Besserung, eine Erneuerung und ein Schild auf ihn und entspanne mich, weil das normalerweise selbst dann ausreicht, wenn der Tank da beide Trashgruppen gleichzeitig pullt.


Mein Krieger ist alles andere als pur Ausdauer gesockelt, defcapped, 38k HP, GS etwas über 5k und hat mal versehentlich beide Gruppen zugleich gepullt. Der war so dermaßen schnell platt, daß erstens der Heiler und zweitens auch ich selbst nicht schnell genug unsere "oh shit" moves aktivieren konnten. Wurde kein Wipe, die DDs waren also auch keine Lowbobs. Keine Ahnung, was da für Hits reinkamen, aber danach hab ich immer schön vorsichtig entweder nur links oder nur rechts Streit angefangen. 

BTT (soll ja einklich ein Storythread werden)

Einer der vielen mißratenen Gruppen mit meiner lowlevel Tankadine: Stockades, außer mir eine Priesterin und drei Magier. Zwei der drei haben es fertig gebracht deutlich unter 20 dps zu fahren, einer 17, einer 9, keine Ahnung wie das möglich ist, jedenfalls lag ich im Recount bei 55%. Solange die Leute nicht bösartig sind, ists mir egal, kann ja trotzdem oder sogar gerade dann Spaß machen, jeder war mal Anfänger und hat hoffnungslos rumgestümpert. Gab dann beim ersten Boß einen wipe wegen fear, ok auch sowas kommt vor. Als Hordler hat man nach Sturmwind ja einen extrem langen Friedhofsrun. Wer blieb liegen? Exakt: die beiden Gimp-Magier. Der einzige vernünftige Mage verließ uns. Wir machten zu viert weiter. Als nächtes krieg ich von den Mages befohlen ich soll nicht jeden Raum clearen. Ahja. Als ich mich nicht drum kümmerte und halt den nächsten Raum clearte, ging das Geflame los, was ich fürn Noob wäre etc. Da ging dann der Heiler und ich machte es ihm gleich.


----------



## Amraam (21. August 2010)

naja...

meine "story" (eigentlich 2)

Grube von Saron - Heroic - gruppe low-equipt (3-4k GS)

Nahezu alles wird gepullt, jeder darf mal aggro haben , ein chaos-run wie im buche steht. 
Aber keiner ist gestorben, was auch unseren heiler zu einen entsprechenden kommentar veranlast hat. (ini fast clear als wir raus sind ^^)

 Garfrost ging super runter, Ick-fight hat alle adds "gekostet" die auch nur ansatzweise in der nähe wahren.... 
Chaostruppe halt, aber guter zusammenhalt, keiner rannte vorraus, alle blieben beisammen und fals mal ein pull kamm, wurde dieser ansatzlos weggecklopft...

nächster tag, neue gruppe, diesmal wieder grube(5k+ GS)
ein wipe nach dem anderen, gruppe rannte auseinander, jeder der iwas gepullt hatte ist daran vereckt....
Standen bei Garfrost, tank pullt -> keine Heilung -> wipe...
was war passiert, Heiler ging ohne was zu sagen afk....


----------



## Daryst (21. August 2010)

Nexus Non Hc mal anders!

Schami (heal/72):
Bekannter und ich betrieben mal wieder Ini leveln mit dem 6. char mittlerweile, man weiß ja nie wie viele 80iger man brauch....könnte auch einfach spaß machen.
Naja egal, zumindest liefen die Runs immer optimal bis jetzt, das heißt im allgemeinen das man in ca 20-25 min durch ist, wobei jeder seine 700-1200 dps macht im Schnitt. Dies reicht ja auch zumeist.......dachte ich bis jetzt da ich immer nur gute dd´s dabei hatte.
Doch nun lets get ready to rumble!
Ein genialer Mage war dabei und ich muss es zugeben, da hat mich jemand beeindruckt, indem er den char auf 70 gebracht hat! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das wars dann aber auch, den Blizzard bestimmte alles, selbst wenn ein mob solo singel gepullt wurde, sieht man den Mage den Blizzard machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ok, ist ein derber noob (=Neuling, nicht unfreundlich, sondern als Merkmal das der Spieler unerfahren ist). Siehe die Skillung, arkan bis zur Geschossalve und den Pyro aus dem Feuerbaum hat man auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Seh ich nwet eng, einen kannse ausgleichen, den der Krieger in der Grp machte guten Schaden(1,5k dps...acc schrott und so^^). Mein Bekannter mit seinem Pala Tank machte auch so 1,2k dps und in grp´s ich auch mit Magma Totem und Feuernova cd. Aber dadurch war ich Gesamt 3. Platz. Der Mage(q eq neuling im game vermutlich) machte den 5. Platz mit genialen 200 dps nur der Hunter topte ihn noch so eben mit 250 dps(level 72 acc kram).
Wir brauchten gute 70 min durch die ini, wobei ich kräftig mit den Nerven am kämpfen war, weil der Hunter und der Mage beim Endboss die Stacks sich schön stapeln ließen, als wenn es ein dmg bust sei. Obwohl ich den boss nach einer Frage zu diesem erklärte mit 2-3 Sätzen, den mehr gibts net...Range bleiben...stack net über 3=hüpfen/movement( in grp channel war es verständlicher erklärt, aber hier isses kürzer^^).Die Stacks waren so hoch, das ein tick den beiden jeweils schon ca. 40% abzog und nur der Spell vom Tank Pala für dmg übertragung(ka...Opferung oder so ähnlich) oder was auch immer den dmg des einen senkte, damit ich bei dem anderen es schaffte den heal durchzuhauen, handauflegen für den mage und ich ging auch noch oom 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das ist mir seit Classic ini´s net mehr passiert trotz dk "tank´s" welche net mal die Frostpräsenz namentlich kannten. Aber haben den Boss ohne Tode überstanden.
Bekannter und ich klopfen uns gegenseitig auf die Schulter...da ich selbst einen 80iger Mage hab und mein Bekannter einen Hunter auf 80, gabs noch 10 min tipps und link´s für Guides. Man will ja helfen, damit die mit level 80 nicht noch beleidigt werden von den obermegaroxxor Leuten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Alles in allem...hart verdiente 11% ep...btw der Schami ist 73 geworden!

PS: Beide sind in Nexus runter gefallen, bekannter und ich konnten vor lachen nimmer als denen das mehrmals passierte trotz Warnung xD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jaja, Rechtschreibung und anderes!


----------



## Varagon (21. August 2010)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> Heiler Nr. 3 blieb dann endlich, und wir brachten die Ini in etwas über 20 Minuten ganz gemütlich zu Ende. Dabei hatten wir nebenbei eine gemütliche Läster-Runde über unsere vorherigen "Mitspieler".



Soll ich dir was sagen? Diese flame and leave Mentalität die sich in laufe der WoW Gesichte entwickelt hat geht mir richtig gegen den Strich! Nichts in WoW regt mich mehr auf wie sowas...schlimm aber in deinem Fall noch mal gut ausgegangen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




lg 


/push


----------



## myadictivo (22. August 2010)

ich level grade meinen schami zu 99% komplett durch dungeons. da erlebt man auch schon einiges. 
von leuten die wahrscheinlich schon jahre wow zocken, zum 100001x in der inze sind und genau wissen wie der hase läuft bis hin zu anfängern (zu denen ich mich auch zähle instanzen technisch)..

ehrlich gesagt ists aber weniger schlimm als ichs mir vorgestellt habe. ( da der spielerische anspruch auch enorm gesunken ist im vergleich zu classic zeiten)
nervig sind nur leute die sich für ne bestimmte rolle anmelden und der dann nicht nachkommen (war in nem game mit 3 heal geskillten chars).
oder gestern der krieger "tank" der mit ner fetten 2 handwaffe immer in mobgruppen gecharged ist (gabs immer viel zu heilen)..
oder gruppenzusammenstellungen wo nach jeder mobgruppe erstmal 5 minunten funktstille ist (fast so schlimm wie durchrushen)
oder leute die dann im chat rummotzen wenn irgendwas nicht paßt und sich dann verpissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arandes (22. August 2010)

Hmm, da hab ich doch auch was... ist zwar nur aus Düsterbruch Ost, aber egal :-) War trotzdem Random.

Nach gewohnter Wartezeit von ca. 20-30 Minuten fand sich ein Zufallsgrüppchen für meine kleine Vollblut-Hexe. Klein, böse und gemein - zu allen Schandtaten bereit. *swuuush* gehts in den Dungeon, soweit so gut. Nach der ersten kleinen Gruppe sagt unser Beschützer folgende magischen Worte:

"Bin ca. 20 Minuten afk"

Bumm... römms... ehm... ja.. okay, warum auch nicht. Wir haben uns natürlich alle sagenhaft gefreut und gejubelt ob dem Satz. Er glich einer Zauberformel! Jaja, denn *zack* war er aus der Gruppe raus. Sowas kann nicht mal ich herbeiwirken, unfassbar!

Nunja, wir waren ein Magier, ein Schurke, was Heilendes (leider vergessen, was...) und ich, die kleine Hex'. Wir dachten uns "Hey, machen wir halt ohne Beschützer weiter". Und prompt, durch wirklich gutes Zusammenspiel (Also Verbannen - jaja, CC und so! - Einfrieren usw.) gelang es uns, die gesamte Instanz zu leeren... inklusive Bossmonster! Naja, die schönste Ironie irgendwie... vor dem Endboss fanden wir dann doch noch einen Tank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich fands irgendwie schön, mal wieder Spieler zu treffen, die spielen können und wissen, was CC usw. ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hat echt Spass gemacht.


----------



## Mäuserich (23. August 2010)

Mehr als push zu verstehen das ich solche Threas wirklich mag, aber dennoch gibts 2 Stories von mir:

Nr. 1 aus der Kategorie "wenn ich mal nen Clown gefrühstückt hab":

Letzter Freitag, Feierabend und Maus kommt gut gelaunt nach Hause. Eigendlich war ein Treffen mit nem RL-Kumpel angesagt, aber da er zwecks genauer Uhrzeit-Absprache nicht an sein Handy ging, entschied ich fix in der hero "mal was auszuprobieren".

Oft hört man ja von Tanks die sich teilweise DD-Zeugs mit anziehen.
Erprobt und funktioniert in den meisten Inis auch absolut gefahrlos. Ich wollte jetzt mal DD Skillung mit Def-Gear testen, immerhin auch so noch unbuffed gute 41k HP sowie Kritimmunität und ordentliche Avoid-Werte.

Ahn'karhet wurde zugelost und ich pullte zaghaft die ersten Mobs, erstmal schaun wie so der eingehende Schaden ist und wie der Heiler mit kommt. Soweit sah alles gut aus, also auf zum ersten Pack mit den Zauberwirkern die diese hübschen 30k Schattenschläge raushauen.

Dank Fokus von mir und beider mir als BE-Pala zu verfügung stehnden Unterbrecher überlebte ich das Trashpack, allerdings bemerkte ich das es ohne richtig eingestelltes Tankinterface schwer war dem Warri sein Focus-Target abzuspotten.
Das nächste Pack war knapp da ich keine Unterbrecher mehr frei hatte und als einziger auf den Zauberwerfer ging, aber der Baum hielt mich gerade so am leben.

Die letzten 2 Packs, die gerne auch mal zusammen geadded werden kosteten mich dann aufgrund massiven Schattenschlag-Beschuss das Leben was recht fix im wipe endete.
Ich bat doch mal auf die Zauberwirker zu gehen, denn auch der Tankspec hätte mich das nicht überleben lassen und der nächste Pull verlief Problemlos.

Bis zum Prinzen spielte ich noch mein Experiment weiter, muss aber sagen das es dann anfing mir auf die nerven zu gehen... die Aggro sass nicht so gut wie gehofft, und DPS-mässig wars auch net der burner. Also switchte ich in die richtige Tank-Skillung vor allem da der Retri der Gruppe gerne die Ini mal vollständig machen wollte.

Insgesamt verlief es es leicht zäh, da mir und einigen Mitspielern tonnenweise unachtsamkeits-Fehler passierten was auch den einen oder anderen gelegendlich das Leben kostete, aber insgesamt nichts wirklich tragisches. Wir flachsten viel rum und hatten super Laune, bis wir dann auch irgendwann fest stellten das bis auf der Warri alle vom selben Server kamen.

Am Ende entschuldigte ich mich noch das ich so schlecht gespielt hatte, aber einfach viel zu gut gelaunt für ernsthaftes Spielen und rushen war. Zum Glück namens alle mit Humor und wollten gleich noch ne Runde gehen, aber ich hatte mittlerweile einen Rückruf bekommen und mein Kumpel in der City wartete auf mich.



Nr. 2 aus der Kategorie "omg, was willst du denn hier?"

Kurz und bündig: für unseren ICC 10er Stamm brauchten wir am Samstag nen Ersatz-Schami.

Nach einiger Zeit meldete sich ein Schami und fragte nach den genauen Zeiten des Raids. Während dessen schaute ich fix ins Arsenal... Equip sah auf den ersten Blick OK aus, doch was war das? -> Wille Sockel in der Schulter *argh*
Also musste ich ihn leider mit den Worten "Sry, aber einen Schamanen mit Wille-Sockel brauchen wir nicht" abweisen, worauf hin er nur noch antwortete "ich weiss das es scheisse ist hat aber seinen Grund"... Wir haben im TS lange gegrübelt aber selbst in den absurdesten Szenarien fällt uns kein Grund ein Wille zu sockeln wenn man doch weiss das es Fail ist...

Ein weiterer Schami der sich meldete war Verstärker, wollte aber volles 1st-Need Würfelrecht auf alle Ele-Teile. Der durfte auch gepflegt da bleiben wo der Pfeffer wächst, auch wenn wir keinen mit Need auf Ele-Zeugs dabei hatten, aber ich lasse mich ungern erpressen.

Letztendlich namen wir den mäßig equipten Schami-Twink einer unserer Heilerinnen aus'm Nachwuchs-Raid mit und verschafften ihr eine Menge neues Equip, insgesamt 9 Hardmodes und den Kingslayer.


----------



## Gen91 (23. August 2010)

Hmm also meine lustigste, an sich aber auch traurigste Geschichte trug sich in VF nh zu. Ich war froh während der Woche iwann um 03.00 ne grp mit meinem Heildruiden gefunden zu haben. Als ich dann auch noch sah, dass wir nen 80er full T10 Krieger Tank dabei hatten dachte ich schon ich könnte schonmal in Hlabschlaf versinken, da es eh nichts zu heilen gebe. Nach dem 1. Boss jedoch verlässt dieser wortlos die Grp. Also schreiben wir (Heildruide, der VS Shami und unser Hexer) alle einen Kommentar von "schnell Frostpräsi", "tank du Dk" oder dergleichen in den Channel. Als nach 3 Trashgruppen (der Shami tankte so gut es ging) immer noch die Blutrpäsenz beim Dk an war schrieben wir ihn erneut an. Drauf meinte dieser er sei auf Blut geskillt und habe die Frostpräsenz nicht geskillt, bzw. er habe sie nicht gelernt, oder das umspeccen sei schuld...
Naja der Shami hat es geschafft auch noch bis zum Endboss durchzutanken. 
Es ist echt arm, wie dumm Menschen seien können. Wir haben dem Dk die Lage, Form und das Aussehen des Frostpräsenz Buttons so genau erklärt und so lange geredet, dass er einfach schon durch Zufall den bläulichen Knopf mit nem bläulichen totenkopf drauf hätte klicken müssen, naja Blizz sei Dank, dass die Inis so easy sind, dass man auch mit zu 3. mit nem Shami Tank + einen unfähigen Dk Inis schafft...


----------



## Videorecordum (23. August 2010)

Huhu !   ( Vorsicht !! Längerer Text !!) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es gäbe hunderte Geschichten zu erzählen die man ( damit meine ich meine Wenigkeit ^^ )so erlebt hat mit Random-Gruppen.

Aber ich erzähle mal diese Geschichte weil sie einfach zeigt, es gibt auch noch vereinzelt Gruppen, die einfach nur Hammernett sind!


Sonntag morgen um 6 ( ja ich bin ein Frühaufsteher ) logge ich mit meinem Schamanen ein .. mach die Angeldaily und Kochdaily.. und melde mich derweilen schonmal RnD-Hero an.
Nach ca 10 Minuten kommt der Invite .. und wie es so ist - ein DD bestätigte beim Anmelden nicht und somit kamen nochmal 5 Minuten hinzu.

Ich machte mir derweilen ne Tasse Kaffee.

Siehe da, wieder invite und es ging die Instanz auf. 
AhnKahet

Gruppe bestand aus:
Tank: Tauren Druide
Heiler: Tauren Schamane ( Ich )
DD: OrcSchurke, UntoterHexenmeister, und TrollMagierin;

Da kam im Chat ( da dachte ich - OHA - sowas gibts auch noch ? ) ein 4mal freundliches "Hallo und einen schönen guten Morgen"
Ich war erfreut - es gruesst jemand.
AHA -  Hexenmeister, Druide und Magier sind Mitglied derselben Gilde.

Da ich keinen GS verwende schau ich mir die Ausrüstung meist schnell vom Tank durch und stell mich darauf ein.
Ich dachte mir so beim durchgucken - OK, frisch 80zig ....Etwas konzentrierter spielen als normal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mal fix durchbuffen, Fischmahl stellen ( mach ich jedesmal ).

Der Schurke und ich liefen schonmal vor zu den ersten beiden Mobs und warteten auf den Rest der Gruppe.
Da kam im Chat vom Tank : Bitte nicht böse sein und etwas Zeit geben zum antanken - er käme nicht so richtig zuRande mit dem getanke beim Druiden.
Im selben Moment kam vom Hexenmeister und Magier ebenfalls die Bitte um Nachsicht sollte der Damage fehlen, da sie nur Gelegenheitsspieler wären, schon etwas älter, ebenfalls erst kurz 80zig und noch nich ganz so wach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich meinte daraufhin nur ... wird schon klappen, jung bin ich selber nimmer und wach ebenfalls noch ned.

Dann gings los.
Es kam dann der Zeitpunkt mit der ersten Gruppe wo ein zauberwerfer mitdabei ist ....
Druide pullt und versucht zu tanken ... leichte aggroprobleme gegenueber dem Schurken ... Magier und Hexenmeister hatten unterschiedliche Ziele im Visier ...sagen wir so: es wurde ein Wipe draus.
Macht nix - Kann passieren.
Reinlaufen - reggen - futtern etc. und ich guckte mir die Ausrüstung vom Schurken an und sah so ICC10hero und ICC25ziger Items.
Aufgrund meiner Erfahrung mit einigen Spielern dieses Levels ( meins is ICC10norm ^^ ) dachte ich mir eigentlich das der Schurke gleich die Gruppe verlässt ...so like "kacknoobs" und so weiter.

ABER da hatte ich echt daneben gelegen. Der Schurke fragte höflich ob wir 5-10 min Zeit über hätten, er möchte dem Druiden eine kurze Einweisung ins Druiden-Tanken geben.
Dieser Spieler ( man bedenke es war 6 Uhr Sonntagmorgens !! ) nahm sich wirklich Zeit und erklärte ihm wie sich das Druidentanken einfacher gestaltet. 
( Inklusive VerzauberTips - Sockelvorschläge etc. )
Ich erklärte derweilen den beiden Castern ungefähr die vorteilhafteste Kill-Reihenfolge ... das der Hexenmeister ruhig Aderlass machen könne im und ausserhalb des Kampfes da ich ihn heile und er sich so Futter erpart


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nach dieser Einweisung  lief es wirklich prima dahin.
Tank behielt die Aggro - Schaden hat auch so einigermassen gepasst - vor jedem Boss ne kurze Erklärung bzw. Auffrischung.
Nebenher noch nett gechattet - ne kurze Pause eingelegt für Kaffee-Nachschub.
Alle Bosse gemacht und nach ca 1 1/2 h waren wir soweit mit der Instanz durch.

Es kamen fast Lobeshymnen vom Druiden an den Schurken für die Erklärungen.
Auch ein Danke vom Hexenmeister und der Magerin für die Geduld von uns beiden.

Und ich muss nun sagen: DIESES eine Erlebniss macht wirklich VIELE Negative wett.
Es nahmen sich alle Zeit um gemeinsam eine Instanz ohne Hektik oder Stress zu besuchen.

Ich hoffe ich treffe in Zukunft wieder öfters solch Gruppen.

Schönen Tag noch euer 
Video


----------



## Esda (23. August 2010)

Das ist einer der positivsten Posts, die ich je bei Buffed gelesen hab. Thx dafür. 

Und der letzte Satz in deiner Sig ist einfach nur episch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littletall (23. August 2010)

Ich mach mir langsam Sorgen um die Spieler, sobald sie in Nordend landen...ich habe jetzt auch meinen Kriegertank auf die 70 geschafft und bin mit meinem persönlichen Druiden Heiler (gespielt von meinem Freund) in die Burg gegangen.

Die DDs waren ganz ok...sie hatten nur ein Problem.

Sie haben es nicht geschafft, aus den Bomben der Strategen rauszugehen! Ich hab das mehrmals gesagt, hab dann die Gruppen sogar im Raum herumgezogen, damit wir nicht in den Bomben stehenbleiben und die sind trotzdem fast jedes Mal an den Bomben verreckt, vor allem der Hexenmeister in der Gruppe war oft tot.

Das hat mich aber nicht gewundert, da ich irgendwann sah, dass er mitten im Kampf Aderlass benutzt..hab ich ja normalerweise nix gegen, aber der Heiler hatte ja schon genug mit mir und den anderen beiden DDs zu schaffen (seltsamerweise stand unser HM auch immer extrem nah an den Mobgruppen).

Wir haben es trotzdem geschafft, aber ein bisschen mit den Nerven am Ende war ich danach schon.

Edit:

Noch ne kleine Anekdote aus der Random Hero von gestern. Ich unterstütze im Moment den Pala von meinem Freund beim Equip Sammeln mit meinem Heiler und besorg mir so täglich meine Frostmarken.

Und zwar klappt eine Inze auch, wenn man etwas verpeilt ist.

Unser Tank hat zuerst mit der Angel getankt (nach freundlichen Hinweisen unsererseits hat er sofort getauscht, aber erst noch ne Weile sein Schild gesucht), ich selbst hab versehentlich ein paar Gruppen gepullt und unser Magier hat ständig die Aggro gezogen (das war mal wieder was zu heilen ^^) und manchmal den Blizzard neben die Mobs statt auf sie gesetzt.

War ein ganz witziger Run gestern und ist sogar fast ohne Tode ausgekommen.


----------



## Videorecordum (23. August 2010)

OffTopic:

@Esda


Esda schrieb:


> Und der letzte Satz in deiner Sig ist einfach nur episch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dieser Satz kam von meinem Vater als ich in der 3.Klasse Hauptschule ( 7.Schulstufe )  in Deutsch nen Aufsatz schreiben sollte über das Geschehen in meinen Sommerferien.
Nunja - war damals ( lang lang is her ^^ ) ziemlich ein Schreibmuffel und hab irgendeinen Mist aufs Papier geschrieben und meinem Vater zum lesen gegeben.

Der Satz kam INSTANT vom ihm nachdem er sich diesen Aufsatz durchgelesen hat.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und an den muss ich immer denken bzw. dieser kommt mir immer in des Sinn wenn ich mir hier auf buffed manch Kommentare durchlese ^^

Have a nice Day ..


----------



## Garthel (23. August 2010)

Ich bin am Samstag erstmal von meinem Glauben an den gesunden Menschenverstand abgekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich war mit meinem Hexer mal schön in einer rnd-grp für die Schwarzfelsspitze. Heal-Bäumchen, DK-Tank,
DK-DD und nen Mage. Also an sich ein leichter run. Die paar wenigen Buffs wurden verteilt und der Tank
stürmte vor. Vom Eingang links gibt es ja diesen einen Raum in dem es mehrere Kammern gibt in denen
Gegner stehen. Locker die Gegner gedottet, ein paar Schattenblitze losgeschickt und plötzlich kam eine
zweite Gruppe von hinten.

Nungut, ob der Heiler oder der Mage diese nach dem Zurückwerfen von den Feinden gepullt haben weis
ich nicht, ist ansich auch egal, jedenfalls waren halt mehr Gegner da. Unsere Gruppe war in dieser
Situation chancenlos da die zweite Gruppe wie wild unter uns wütete. Jetzt halt das Problem: Ich setze
den SS in den normalen low-Instanzen nicht direkt von Anfang, nur wenn ich sehe dass es Probleme
gibt. Also schnell den SS auf den Druiden angesetzt, wärend des kanalisierens fiel er um, tolle Schei*e.
Ich dachte mir also, schalt mal schnell deinen Kopf ein, setz den SS auf dich selber, hast ja als Ingi das
Überbrückungskabel. SS gesetzt, Feinde alle weiter gedottet und etwas Abstand gewinnen. Wenige
Sekunden später mein Ende.

Wiederbelebt und ab zum Druiden um das Überbrückungskabel zu nutzen. Er nahm die Wiederbelebung
nicht an, oder das Kabel klappt nicht immer, ich nutze es erst zum dritten Mal. *g* Jedenfalls gingen dann
wenige Sekunden später, als Alle wieder in der Instanz waren, die Flames vom Heiler los. "Hast du dir
etwa den SS gegeben?", "SS immer auf den Heiler". Jeglicher Erklärungsversuch meinerseits wurde durch
größeres Gemecker des Heilers beantwortet. Irgendwann sagte der Tank dass es reicht und ich dmg machen
soll, hab ich dann auch, doch der Heiler konnte die Finger nicht von der Tastatur lassen. Eine Gruppe später
befand ich mich wieder in den Pestländern und habe nach 3 Jahren WoW schon den zweiten Spieler auf
meiner Igno.

Meine Frage ist nun: Hab ich da wirklich falsch gehandelt? Gibt wirklich jeder Hexer, auch in den kleinen 
Instanzen noch durchgängig den Heiler SS? Seit der CD/Wirkdauer runtergesetzt wurde seh ich es nicht
ein in einem Run (welcher classic immer noch 2-3 Stunden in zB SFT dauert) zig SS zu erschaffen und
zu setzen die eh keiner Brauch, ausser halt in brenzligen Situationen. Jedenfalls war dies eine Gruppe
die mir gezeigt hat wie uneinsichtig Mitspieler sind...oder wie ich den Sinn eines SS missverstehe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## No_ones (23. August 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich war letzten inner Random Gruppe Nexus.
> 
> Halt alles gut geklappt.
> 
> ...



unötiger post nr 376464


.. .. wenn jeder so anfangen würde hätte ich allein um die 300+ posts machen können ....

also zum topic :

was ich immer ganz toll finde ist okulus .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 letztens erst .. rnd inin .. was isses okulus .. blob ich bin drinnen .. ALLEINE ! raus ..eine ini gemacht wieder okulus .. kaum bin ich drinnen leaven tank heiler und ein dd .. ich mit dem anderen schauen uns doof an und leaven beide .. ist das bei euch auch immer so ?


----------



## Arandes (23. August 2010)

Garthel schrieb:


> Meine Frage ist nun: Hab ich da wirklich falsch gehandelt? Gibt wirklich jeder Hexer, auch in den kleinen
> Instanzen noch durchgängig den Heiler SS? Seit der CD/Wirkdauer runtergesetzt wurde seh ich es nicht
> ein in einem Run (welcher classic immer noch 2-3 Stunden in zB SFT dauert) zig SS zu erschaffen und
> zu setzen die eh keiner Brauch, ausser halt in brenzligen Situationen. Jedenfalls war dies eine Gruppe
> ...




Also ich spiele mittlerweile Hexer aus Leidenschaft - und gebe dem Heiler immer SS. Ich finde, dafür ist ein Hexer (u.A) da. Als Schamane stellst du auch deine Totems, als Paladin buffst du mit den Segen. Also gebe ich dem Heiler auch einen SS und stelle einen Seelenbrunnen vor jeder Ini.


----------



## Terminsel (24. August 2010)

Als ich meinen DK gelevelt habe, und ich in der Scherbenwelt unterwegs war, landete ich eines Tages in den Sklavenunterkünften. Ich muss da so Lvl 62, 63 gewesen sein. Wir düsten also los, der Tank ist ein Pala und kann die Aggro nicht halten - absolut null, nix, nothing, nada. Bis zum ersten Boss gehts noch so, aber ab da konnte man es vergessen.
Da ich selbst als Main Paladin spiele, gebe ich ihm nach dem Wipe ein paar Ratschläge.
Er ignoriert alles, was ich schreibe. Weder antwortet er, noch setzt er es um.
Zweiter Versuch beim Boss: Ihr könnt euch das Ergebnis denken. Der Tank verlässt daraufhin die Gruppe. Relativ schnell kommt ein neuer dazu und der versteht sein Handwerk auch. Es geht nun recht flott voran. Mir fällt auf, dass eine Jägerin enorm wenig Schaden macht (so um die 170 DpS), aber wurscht, der andere DD und ich machen das schon wett. Bei irgendeiner Trashgruppe verschätzt sich der Tank, pullt aus Versehen zu viel und es gibt einen Wipe. Nagut, nicht schlimm, alle wieder drinnen. Die 170 DpS - Jägerin sagt: "Das macht nichts, wir sind ein gutes Team!" Da musste ich echt schmunzeln. Es geht weiter, Rest der Ini verläuft dann aber wirklich problemlos: Der Endboss liegt, die Jägerin meint: "Wir sind echt ne Hammertruppe!"
Ich hab mich totgelacht.

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen: Die Jägerin war sicher eine Anfängerin, die ihren ersten Char hochgespielt hat - sie kannte auch einige Kürzel und Chatbegriffe nicht - ich fands nur so ulkig, dass gerade das schwächste Glied in der Kette immer von Teamwork sprach. Oh, und das ist jetzt alles in keinster Weise negativ gemeint - genau genommen werte ich das sogar als positive Instanzerfahrung.


----------



## Arandes (24. August 2010)

Terminsel schrieb:


> Die 170 DpS - Jägerin sagt: "Das macht nichts, wir sind ein gutes Team!" Da musste ich echt schmunzeln. Es geht weiter, Rest der Ini verläuft dann aber wirklich problemlos: Der Endboss liegt, die Jägerin meint: "Wir sind echt ne Hammertruppe!"



Naja - gerade, falls es ihr erster Char war, weiss sie rein gar nichts von "DpS" usw. - und das ist ja auch gut so, denn sie hats begriffen: Es kommt auf den Erfolg der Truppe an, nicht auf den "Dämiiiiiiiitsch!!!!!" des Einzelnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übrigens war mein Post über dir nicht so gedacht, wie du ihn umgeformt hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Von wegen "Flame vom Heiler war sicher nicht angebracht usw, denn das habe ich ja auch nicht gesagt^^)

So kleine Chars bzw. Neulinge finde ich echt süss... erinnert mich immer daran, wie das Spiel sein sollte.


----------



## Terminsel (24. August 2010)

Ah. ok. Sorry, habs per Edit rausgenommen.

Ja, ich fand das auch gut von der Jägerin - tatsächlich haben solche frischen Spieler noch diesen Sinn für das Gruppenspiel, was vielen anderen inzwischen fehlt. Nur, weil ich ja die Recountdaten vor mir hatte, fand ich das halt auch unglaublich lustig - aber eben nicht im negativem Sinne.


----------



## Arandes (24. August 2010)

Terminsel schrieb:


> Ah. ok. Sorry, habs per Edit rausgenommen.
> 
> Ja, ich fand das auch gut von der Jägerin - tatsächlich haben solche frischen Spieler noch diesen Sinn für das Gruppenspiel, was vielen anderen inzwischen fehlt. Nur, weil ich ja die Recountdaten vor mir hatte, fand ich das halt auch unglaublich lustig - aber eben nicht im negativem Sinne.




Ich kanns mir echt gut vorstellen *grins* Ich hatte auch schon den einen oder anderen, der ähnlich "wenig" (im Verhältnis) Schaden gemacht hat und dann die Gruppe sooo was von in den Himmel gelobt hat. 

Leider gibts da auch die Kehrseite, eben dein besagter Tank... es gibt anscheinend wirklich viele Tanks (v.a hierbei auch Paladine) die sich schwer tun. Hab auch mal nem Kumpel gezeigt, wie er tanken sollte mit dem Paladin und meine Ratschläge erteilt... danach kam ne SMS: "Die Rota und die Skillung gehen voll ab, endlich keine Mana -und Aggroprobleme mehr!" - wohlgemerkt, der Kerl war schon Lvl 74 *lach*

Auch heute hab ich wieder was erlebt... mit meiner kleinen Hexe gings in die Burg, *zack* Hexi wird eingefriert... und friert... und friert... friert immer noch... ah, siehe da, aufgetaut. Nun gut, weiter Schaden gemacht. *zack* frierts den Tank. Er hat noch die Aggro, da dacht ich mir, gut, machst du weiter. Boss liegt, Tank "mault" rum: "Den Tank gerne freihauen^^". Naja, ich darauf: "Es ist ein Geben und ein Nehmen". Ich bin da so egoistisch in gewisser Hinsicht. Werde ich nicht rausgehauen, haue ich auch niemanden raus. Warum auch, ich bin nicht weniger wichtig als der Tank, der Heiler oder die anderen 2 DDs.


----------



## M-aster_1989 (24. August 2010)

ich bin grade dabei nach meinem Main Jäger den ersten Twink hochzuleveln.
Ich hab mich für einen Holy-Priester entschieden, da ich ausprobieren wollte, wie es ist Verantwortung zu übernehmen.

Nun hatte ich keine Lust ständig Geld in die Hand zu nehmen, wenn ich mal eine Instanz machen will. Also habe ich mir als Ziel gesetzt, nur durch Instanzen hochzuleveln.
Gestern Nachmittag bin ich Level 30 geworden und hatte eigentlich schon keinen Bock mehr, weil man 15 Minuten im Dugeon-Finder wartet, bis man einen Tank hat, dann macht man eine kleine Instanz, bekommt 25% des Balkens hinzu, fragt ob die Gruppe Lust hat noch eine Instanz zu machen und der Tank geht ohne Antwort aus der Gruppe.

Das kotzt an.

Nun gut, gestern Abend nochmal angemeldet im Gruppenfinder und eine Gruppe bekommen für Scharlachrotes Kloster - Friedhof.
Und nun bin ich wieder etwas besser gelaunt - die Gruppe war extrem gut. Der Tank hat sein Handwerk verstanden und die DDs waren auch super.
Wir haben dann von ca. 20:30 - 23:00 mit der selben Gruppe eine Instanz nach der anderen gemacht. Am Ende war ich Level 32 und mir fehlen noch ca. 35% bis Level 33.

Das war mit Abstand die coolste Random-Truppe, die ich bisher hatte und dieses Erlebnis hat mir wieder Hoffnung gegeben, dass es doch noch nette Spieler gibt.


----------



## Varagon (24. August 2010)

Terminsel schrieb:


> Bei irgendeiner Trashgruppe verschätzt sich der Tank, pullt aus Versehen zu viel und es gibt einen Wipe. Nagut, nicht schlimm, alle wieder drinnen. Die 170 DpS - Jägerin sagt: "Das macht nichts, wir sind ein gutes Team!"
> Der Endboss liegt, die Jägerin meint: "Wir sind echt ne Hammertruppe!"



in der Gruppe hätte ich mich bestimmt sehr wohlgefühlt...denn die neuen "frischen" Spieler geben mir oft das Gefühl und den Spaß an dem Spiel wieder was ich bei WoW so vermisse...
bleibt nur zu hoffen das es lange dauert bis auch diese Jägerin /lol, /spit und "l2p du kackboon" gelernt hat... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




In diesem Sinne


/push


----------



## Littletall (25. August 2010)

Hey, der Thread ist echt gut, um sich über "Idioten" aufzuregen. Heute erzähle ich die Geschichte des Schurken E.

Der Schurke E. lief mit dem Königsmörder-Titel rum und schien der Meinung zu sein, sich alles erlauben zu können. Er rannte ständig vor, pullte Mobs und war außer Healrange.

Als er schließlich bei einem Boss overnukte und instant umfiel, flamte er nach den Rezz erstmal den Tank. Ich hab ihm nüchtern gesagt, dass es seine eigene Schuld war (war der Heiler..wie immer). Danach sagte er nur, keine Ahnung zu wem, "Danach bist du auf igno". Ich bin ihm vorgekommen und hab ihn sofort auf Igno gesetzt, mit dem wollte ich nicht wieder in eine Instanz.

Natürlich wollte ich den Dungeon noch fertigmachen. Der blöde E. läuft also ohne viel Leben weiter (der war kurz nach dem Rezz schon wieder außer Heal-Range) und stirbt gleich nochmal. Da ist mir echt der Kragen geplatzt und ich hab ihm gesagt, dass ich nicht rezzen werde (normalerweise mach ich sowas nicht, aber der hat sooo genervt..hab später auch mit dem DD-Krieger über den gelästert).

Erstaunlicherweise ging die Instanz ohne eine weiteren Tod von E. zu Ende, aber er war immer stark an der Grenze zum Tod. Am Liebsten hätte ich ihn gar nicht mehr geheilt, aber leider hat E. wirklich einen Wahnsinns-Dmg veranstaltet.

Nachdem der Dungeon vorbei war, verschwand E. ohne ein Wort. Alle anderen haben sich brav verabschiedet und sind dann ihrer Wege gegangen.

Hoffentlich begegne ich nie einem Twink von E.


----------



## Michithekiller (25. August 2010)

@ Littleall so Leute musste einfach sterben lassen und gut ist irgendwann verstehen sie es .Zum Glück habe ich Persönlich nicht so Probleme, wir gehen mindestens zu dritt in eine Ini so das maximal 2 rnds dabei sind und das meistens DD´s als kann nicht viel schief gehen. Sollte echt mal einer probleme machen einfach raus voten und ruhe ist.


----------



## Elito (25. August 2010)

Loony555 schrieb:


> Aber ja, ich bin sicher, dass er nicht critimmun war, ich will ja niemanden ungerechtfertigt was "böses" antun, und hab deshalb im Arsenal geschaut, wo man ja die Werte sieht, und er war weit unter den berühmten 540 (gut für Hero inis tuts auch etwas weniger), wenn ich mich recht erinnere hatte er knapp über 400.
> 
> Ich konnte da auch bloß deshalb wirklich mitreden, weil ich auch einen DK-Tank habe, und es war ein echter K( r )ampf, den auf die 540 zu lupfen, nur mit den T9 Tankteilen allein ging das nicht, da musste ich auch anfangs in etlichen Items Verteidigungswertung sockeln, plus zweimal Steinhautgargoyle auf die zwei Einhänder, sonst hätts nicht hingehauen.
> 
> ...



ich bin mit meinem paladin wochenlang mit 515 def wertung durch heros gelaufen, bis er dann endlich 535 hatte, so schlimm ist das wirklich nicht wenn der heiler bisschen spielen kann. aber 400 is wirklich zu wenig ^^ hatte der kein tank equipp?weil ohne tank equipp hat man 400 verteidigung.


----------



## Varagon (25. August 2010)

Littletall schrieb:


> Hoffentlich begegne ich nie einem Twink von E.




Ich spiele Holypala und sehe sowas eher sportlich *fg gegen heilen und sehen wie lange er stehen bleibt...wäre er umgefallen /lol und /spit und ein Satz mit "Tanken kannst du also auch nicht" + Igno 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




lg Varagon



/push


----------



## Littletall (25. August 2010)

Michithekiller schrieb:


> @ Littleall so Leute musste einfach sterben lassen und gut ist irgendwann verstehen sie es .Zum Glück habe ich Persönlich nicht so Probleme, wir gehen mindestens zu dritt in eine Ini so das maximal 2 rnds dabei sind und das meistens DD´s als kann nicht viel schief gehen. Sollte echt mal einer probleme machen einfach raus voten und ruhe ist.



Wah, schon wieder ^^ Ich heiße LittleTall. Ich werd so hartnäckig als das Kleine Alles bezeichnet.

Normalerweise bin ich auch meist mit 2-3 Gildies in Gruppe. Gestern war ausnahmsweise mal niemand bereit, in die Random Hero zu gehen, da bin ich allein gegangen.

Ich möcht mich halt nicht unbedingt komplett auf dieses Niveau wie das des Schurken E. begeben. Leider musste er nicht laufen, weil der Pala ihn gerezzt hatte.


----------



## Esda (25. August 2010)

Ich war gestern mit meinem Diszi in der Seelenschmiede. 

Tanks und DDs waren alle vom selbern Server und plauderten rum. Mir persönlich nicht sympathisch, da ich im Chat auf wiederholte Fäkalienausdrücke und diverse andere Kinderein verzichten kann. Da es mich aber in keiner Weise beeinflusst hat, hab ichs einfach nicht gelesen und gut ist.

Beim Endboss hab ich mir schon gedacht: hm, hier wird wer sterben weil die sicher keinen DMG-Stop machen. 
Ich hatte recht; leider hats mich erwischt. Desperate Prayer etc. nützten nichts; Schmerzunterdrückung war auf CD. Die Eule schrieb noch 'lol' und heilte natürlich nicht, woraufhin die ganze Gruppe gestorben ist.

Beim Reinlaufen haben sich alle herzlichst amüsiert, dass es mich aus den Socken gehauen hat. Alle haben beteuert, dass sie nicht schuldig sind. Hach, wie komisch. 

Naja, beim zweiten mal hab ich dann einfach den betreffenden DD, der den Seelenspielgel abbekommen hat, nicht mehr geheilt. Eule tot und ein inneres Halleluja für mich. Danach hab ich alle auf Ingo gepackt, da es wirklich genug DDs und Tanks im Spiel gibt und ich keine Lust auf Kindergarten hab. Und weil ich es kann.

Nennt mich humorlos, aber so nen Quatsch kann man Gildenintern machen... lasst die Randoms in Ruhe.


----------



## Benon (25. August 2010)

Ich hatte mit meinem Mage bis jetzt mit die besten Erlebnisse (ausser vlt mit den Chars die ich VOR WotlK hochgespeilt habe ;P) :

Gruppe 1: 
Grottiger Tank der nach 2 min (1ner trashgruppe) meint uns beschimpfen zu müssen und leavt... Instanz mit 3Mages einem Duduheiler allein gemacht CC ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruppe 2: 
Ein Palatank der OHNE accitems in der instanz ist, setzt immer schön Marks und bittet um CC (blutkessel)

auf die Frage von dem andern Mage wieso, wir haben genug Aoe-Schaden kam vom Tank die Frage was AOE sei. 
Wir merkten neuling (ich freu mich da immer, keine ironie)

Er meinte er hätte die Ini in nem Video gesehen und da sah so schön aus ein mob single zu machen den rest zu CCn und war fast so entäuscht darüber das wir es auch so schaffen wie ein kind das erfährt das es den Weihnachtsmann nicht gibt.

Unsere Reaktion: Alles was geht CCn, ab und an n sheep rausholen um ihn diese schöne stresssituation zu vermitteln von der er vorher schwärmte und er hatte den größten spaß seines lebens. Wir dadurch auch =) 

Waren auch nebeher im Ts mit ihm xD

LG Benon, Zuluhed


----------



## RedShirt (25. August 2010)

Gestern - nebenher etwas Rnd-Dungeon.

Bin ja VZ mit dem Twink, also konnte man alles dissen in der Ini.

Jäger -> grüne Stoffhandschuhe mit Int -> Bedarf

O.o

/p Erm, warum brauchst Du grüne Handschuhe mit Int?

(nix)

/w Normalerweise würfelt man Bedarf auf Dinge die man braucht. In Deinem Fall also Leder/schwerer Rüstung mit Beweglichkeit/Angriffskraft o.ä.

/wJ ICH WEIS

/w Okay... 

Jäger -> grüne Platte -> Bedarf

/w Okay, wenn Du überall Bedarf wirfst, tu ich das auch

/wJ okay

Es droppt ein blauer Stab mit gut AP drauf, Jäger hat ne weiße Waffe -> Need.
Ich auch Need.

Ich gewinns. =) kein Mucks.
So gehts die Ini durch, nachher hab ich den Stab verkauft (1 Gold, juhu).

Lernen durch Verluste.


----------



## Feuerkatze (25. August 2010)

Solche wie den beschriebenen Schurken lass ich auch gerne mal umfallen. Rezz kriegt er dann trotzdem, dank nem kleinen Addon kommt der mit nem netten Spruch und recht häufig ist der dann auch noch recht passend wie "Let's give [name] a round of applause for the beautiful demonstration of what not to do" oder "Rezzing [name] /roll for lame" 
Auf igno landen solche bei mir nicht, da geht doch der ganze Spass verloren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lustige Randomgeschichte :grübel: 
irgendwie sind die in letzter Zeit so schrecklich normal. Ich sollte mal wieder mein Priestertwink in ne Ini schicken, die letzte Geschichte hatte ich schon  hier  erzählt. 

Nett war auch die Beta-Ini von meinem Freund (ich hab also nur über die Schulter geguckt). Neue Ini, keiner hat ne Ahnung wie Taktik und bla. Auch ist alles noch nicht so ganz gebalanced, so wie das halt in ner Beta ist. 

Erster Wipe, nix passiert ok, ewig langes zurückrennen in die Ini. 
Erster Boss down, Trashwipe, der erste verlässt die Gruppe. 
Zweiter Boss fällt so, nächste Trashgruppe-> wipe, der nächste verlässt die Gruppe. 
Nach einer Stunde hat sich die Zusammensetzung der Gruppe mehrmals verändert, irgendwann verlässt auch der Heiler die Gruppe und es wird aufgegeben. 

Da frag ich mich dann schon, was solche Leute von der Beta erwarten? Oder so insgesamt vom Spiel erwarten. Da wird einerseits rumgeheult, dass doch Taktik gar nicht mehr nötig ist, und man früher ewigst lange inis hatte, wo man tausendmal gewiped ist und es trotzdem geil fand, aber wenn man jetzt in der Beta wo man eh noch rumprobiert und keine Guides hat und vielleicht mal ein bisschen länger braucht bis man weiss wie man das jetzt angeht, sei es Boss oder Trash, mehrmals umfällt wird einfach kommentarlos die Gruppe verlassen? Oder will man in der Beta keine Erfolgserlebnisse haben? Wie soll man da dann Feedback geben? 
klingt dann wohl so:" Eh ja, ich war da in der neuen Ini, wir sind beim Trash gewiped, da hab ich gleich mal die Gruppe verlassen, macht das einfacher!"


----------



## Bandit 1 (25. August 2010)

Littletall schrieb:


> Dann werde ich dem Thread auch mal eine Geschichte hinzufügen:
> 
> Ich hab einen Todesritter Tank auf Level 71 gespielt und mich dann für den normalen Nexus angemeldet. War schnell drin mit Priester Heiler, Jäger, Magier und Krieger als DDs.
> 
> ...



Komisch das es immer der Jäger der der meckert oder gar abhaut. Eine der weinigen Klassen - besser gesagt _die_ beste Klasse - die ein Add
das der Tank übersehen hat, dem Tank zuschicken kann. Aber klar, ablenkender Schuß klaut ja DPS....

Ich selbst hatte gerade bei Random Gruppen bis 80 mehr Spaß als später. Sobald man 80 ist, geht es nur noch um fixes Marken kassieren.
Schade eigentlich denn meist wird so mehr Zeit verschwendet als ein besonneneres Vorgehen (Whipes, einer verlässt die Gruppe usw.)


----------



## Michithekiller (25. August 2010)

Littletall schrieb:


> Wah, schon wieder ^^ Ich heiße LittleTall. Ich werd so hartnäckig als das Kleine Alles bezeichnet.
> 
> Normalerweise bin ich auch meist mit 2-3 Gildies in Gruppe. Gestern war ausnahmsweise mal niemand bereit, in die Random Hero zu gehen, da bin ich allein gegangen.
> 
> Ich möcht mich halt nicht unbedingt komplett auf dieses Niveau wie das des Schurken E. begeben. Leider musste er nicht laufen, weil der Pala ihn gerezzt hatte.



Am frühen morgen vergisst man schonmal nen Buchstaben ^^, aber wie gesagt wenn bei uns einer meint er müsste am rand drehen wird er nicht mehr geheilt oder halt raus gevotet .Das beste ist aber SS der Seelenverschlinger einfach kein DMG Stop wenn er auf ihm ist wirkt immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Mindphlux (25. August 2010)

Das traurige ist, fast jede Instanz fällt negativ auf. Ich könnte jeden Tag 3-4 neue aufregende Beiträge hier posten. Der Dungeonfinder hat das Random-Instanzspiel völlig zerstört. Ich frage mich, was Blizzard dagegen unternehmen will/wird oder auch nicht. Keine Instanz, die mit den selben 5 Leuten endet, mit denen sie begonnen hat. Der Finger am Rausvote-Hebel sitzt ganz locker. Es wird nur solange in der Gruppe verweilt, bis jemand zum Boss mit "seinem" Loot kommt etc. 
Das könnte der Anfang vom Ende sein. Viele vernünftige, anständige Spieler werden sich das nicht auf Dauer antun. Es geht ja nicht nur um Instanzen, das gesamte Klima hat sich gewandelt. Intelligenz, Erziehung, Bildung, das alles liegt in Deutschland im argen und es entfaltet in WoW seine ganze "Pracht". Und dieses Virus wird sich auch auf andere Online-Rollenspiele übertragen. Schade eigentlich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knallkörper (25. August 2010)

Michithekiller schrieb:


> Am frühen morgen vergisst man schonmal nen Buchstaben ^^, aber wie gesagt wenn bei uns einer meint er müsste am rand drehen wird er nicht mehr geheilt oder halt raus gevotet .Das beste ist aber SS der Seelenverschlinger einfach kein DMG Stop wenn er auf ihm ist wirkt immer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




jo ist ein probates mittel!

btw. wie sieht dein Jäger jetzt aus?^^


----------



## Edrohma (25. August 2010)

Na dann will ich auch mal eine Geschichte zum besten geben die zwar nicht mir aber meiner Freundinn passiert ist.

Nach langem warten joint sie mit Ihrem Mage HdB hero und findet sich in einer Gruppe von einer nicht nennenswerten Gilde wieder. Diese bestand aus Kriegertank, verskilltem Schurken und weiteren denen ich nicht begegnen möchte.

Nach dem Eintritt wunderte sie sich erstmal über die herzliche Begrüßung: "Willkommen zum Tag der toten Random's"

Völlig irritiert ging sie aber weiter mit zur 1. Trashgruppe, worauf ein Schurkenhandel und ein Tod für sie folgten. Verständlicherweise fragte Sie was das solle und bekam Antworten die ich hier aus Angst vor Bann nicht wiedergeben möchte.

Da sie aber keine halbe Stunde Sperre bekommen wollte trottete sie im weiten Abstand zur Gruppe weiter hinterher und tat nichts außer zu looten. (kommentiert wurde dies von der Gruppe durch Sprüche wie "komm doch mal ran, komm doch mal ran, der Schurkenhandel kommt nicht an")

Die Laufpause am 1. Boss nutze sie dann clevererweise um ein Ticket zu erstellen und sich zu berhuigen. Nach dem Boss wurde es der "lustigen Gruppe" wohl zu langweilig und sie wurde per kickvote entfernt.

Es ist echt traurig wie ein paar asoziale Kinder es schaffen jemanden den Spaß am Spiel zu verderben.


----------



## Philine (25. August 2010)

Rnd Ahn ´Kahet

Naja lief der Gruppe nach und wunderte mich auf der minimap schon was die so durch die Gegend springen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als ich der Gruppe näher kam sah ich wie 3 der Leute ohne Rüssi durch die Ini hopsten und es kam irgendein dummer satz

vonwegen "Willkommen im Nackedei Run" bin dann gegangen. 

Hab mir nur gedacht was gibt es für Idioten ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





ach ja und Grube hero

wurde ich rausgekickt hatte aber jemanden von unserem Server mit da hab den gefragt was los war da sagt er mir der Tank hätte geschrieben er habe sich verklickt.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ihr schonmal gekickt habt wisst ihr ja warum das net mit verklicken sein kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RedShirt (25. August 2010)

Mindphlux schrieb:


> Es wird nur solange in der Gruppe verweilt, bis jemand zum Boss mit "seinem" Loot kommt etc.



Warst Du letztens mal rnd ICC? 
Ich hab mehr als eine Handvoll Schurken/Jäger/bla gesehen, die nach Luftschiff hc gegangen sind (Twinkrun, Rnd-Run) weil die Axt gedroppt ist oder nicht.

Hammer war derjenige, der noch vorher den ICC Buff deaktiviert hat, als "danke" =)

Gang und gäbe dort - also der Finder ist nicht (allein) schuldig.
Es liegt durchaus an den Leuten.

"I know what's wrong with life. It's other people!" <--Dilbert


----------



## Michithekiller (25. August 2010)

Knallkörper schrieb:


> jo ist ein probates mittel!
> 
> btw. wie sieht dein Jäger jetzt aus?^^



Hör mir uff mit dem Jäger, gestern hätte ich fast meine warri gelöscht , icc25 Wille des Todesbringer gedropt und habe ne 25 gewürfelt hätte heulen können. Glaube ist mein schicksal mit Dunkelmond Grandeur rumzurennen^^.

Jäger wird langsam, aber rota bzw skillung muss ich schauen bissi anders als 4-5 knöpfe beim Warri glaube^^, is aber normal der Char von meinem Bruder .


----------



## Parkway (25. August 2010)

mal was positives:

ich habe letzte woche mit meinem huntertwink an nem icc10er twinkraid mitgemacht, war der este icc besuch dieses chars.
anforderungen wurden praktisch keine gestellt und so kam es, dass praktisch nur pdk-equipte leute da waren, (also mehr leute unter 5k Gs als drüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
war aber sofort ein lustiges und gutes klima in der grp und etwa zwei drittel der grp hatte max 4/12 erfahrung.

wir kamen dann problemlos bis sindra, wo wir leider eufhören mussten weil 2 leute zeitlich weg mussten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/12 in ner unerfahrenen rnd grp 

wir hatten einen wipe, beim prinzen, weil einfach keiner wusste was er machen musste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so ala "wtf, was sind das für kugeln??" ^^

tjojo


----------



## Ukmâsmú (25. August 2010)

glaub es geht nur über rnd heros...




Ich hab auch mehr schlechte als gute erfahrungen gemacht.... gestern wars die höhe. kam mit meinem priester HDR.




dann tank spricht an ein dd sitzt afk rum und NICHT im raum... event geht los tank teleportiert sich--> eingeshclossen infight --> tot

dann leavt der erste dd neuer komt der regt wo der tank reinrennt und sich wieder rausportet .... wipe

dann kam ein neuer tank der garnet tanken konnte.. bei der ersten welle hatten ALLE DDs aggro wel der pala es netmal fertiggebracht hat weihe zu legen oder den aggrobuff anzumachen.... rausgevotet... kriegertank.... so als krieger isses etwas schwieriger... mitlerweile hatten wir auch wieder 2 neue dds die dummerweise gar kein schaden gemacht haben.. hexer t9/ t10 mit so 1,4k dps... 1. im dmg war der Kriegertank.... die wellen dann alle downbekommen aber der schaden hätte für LK nie gereicht was cih auch anmerkte, versucht wurde es und cih sollte recht behalten. Den hexer rausgevotet, gut die anderen dds waren net viel besser aber die haben wenigstens die unfassbar schwer zu knackende 2k hürde gepackt ( wenn man sich randoms anschaut ist das oft schon sehr erfreulich wenn das welche hinbekommen...) und ein schammi kam dazu. es war knap aber hat gereicht.

Ich war am Ende mit KEINEM einzigen Mitglied in der ini mit dem ich zuerst die ini betreten habe....


----------



## Nancho (25. August 2010)

Naja ich war letztens mit meiner kleinen Jägerin (sie war ca. Lvl 18) in DM, auch über den Browser gesucht. Am Anfang war ich noch guter Dinge... Gute gemischte Grp, Tank pullte mehrere Grps, lief ganz gut eigendlich... aber dann das erste grüne Item. Hmm... Schurke würfelt Bedarf, ok das is was was er brauchen kann. Ohne Kommentar gehts weiter... nächstes grünes Item, nen Gürtel mit Int und Ausdauer... Er macht wieder Bedarf und ich frag mal ganz vorsichtig, ob er das wirklich braucht? Er sagt ja... Ich frag warum, er is doch Schurke... Er sagt: Ja ich brauche die Int wegen Energy-Reg... ich denke mir naja... und wir gehn weiter... er würfelt wieder auf sowas und ich sag, das ich die Inni nun verlassen werde, weil ich auf das Ninjageloote keinen Bock habe...^^ was macht er? Er lacht mich aus, flamet mich und bezeichnet mich als Noob xD Ich habs meiner Gilde erzählt, naja und den Rest könnt ihr euch denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littletall (25. August 2010)

Ich zitier mal nicht alles, worauf ich antworten wollte ^^ Leider kann ich mir auch eure Namen nicht merken..hm, ich tipp einfach drauf los (ich mag den Thread hier..der ist so richtig zum Lästern).

Japp, wär vielleicht langweilig, wenn man als Heiler keine Idis in Inis ist, aber dann hätt ich sie schon gerne in Heal-Range. Besonders schlimm an dem Schurken E. fand ich ja, dass er unseren sehr vernünftigen und guten Tank geflamt hat nach seinem Tod. Dieser Tank hat (es war Burg) immer ca. 10 Mobs an sich gehabt, keinen einzigen verloren (der Schurke ist ja vorgerannt) und wurde problemlos von mir geheilt.

Mir ist es im Moment aber beinahe lieber, mit dem Pala meines Freundes in die Random Hero zu gehen..allein werde ich meist den T10-Gruppen zugeteilt. Da verfluche ich beinahe, dass meine Ele jetzt ein so nettes EQ hat, das locker für ICC 25 ausreicht (war auch schon mehrmals mit ^^).


An den einen Spieler, der die Verfall der Gruppen bedauert. Ich seh das nicht so. Es gibt blöde Runs und viele Idioten, aber der Großteil meiner Runs ist positiv. Auch der gestrige Run war super bis auf den Schurken E. Die anderen drei Spieler waren vollkommen kompetent und haben ihre Sache durchgezogen. Auch gibt es bei uns auf dem Realmpool eher selten Leaves.

Ich bin gespannt, was meine heutige Random Hero bringen wird.


----------



## anuron85 (25. August 2010)

Als ich vor kurzem meinen Todesritter auf 80 fertiggelevelt habe und mir gedacht habe, so jetzt gehst du mal die erste hero inni damit du besseres eq bekommst. Ich meld mich als dd an und warte meine 20min. Was kommt, => Ausmerzen von Stratholme!! Ich schau mir mal so die Leute an mit denen ich in der grp bin und denke mir so:
Haha alle frisch 80 ausser der Dudutank (Königsmörder) mit ICC25 und ICC10hero items.
Wir machen die ersten trash mop wellen und die fallen um wie schlaftabletten (is doch logisch wenn keiner mehr als 1300dps macht). Ich mach mal nen schnellen blick auf recount weil ich mir denk, alter ich hab doch in den non heros schon mehr schaden gemacht! Was sehe ich: dudutank führt die schadensliste an mit 49% gemachten schaden. ==> *LOL*!! Das musste ich gleich mal posten weil ichs einfach amüsant fand^^. Und hab scherzhaft geschrieben, vl schafft er ja noch die 50%^^. Kommt als antwort ob wir alle brainafk sind, wir sollen mal anfangen schaden zu machen und nicht nur zusehen wie er di mobs umklatscht. Er will ja schnell durchkommen. Sagt ihm der heiler, hey du weist schon dass du hier in einer grp mit lauter 80er frischfleisch bist oder? sagt der tank nur grmml pullt die nächsten mobs und leaft die grp! - Danke sehr


----------



## Sharkane (25. August 2010)

gestern wieder nen brüller erlebt. wir wollten den erfolg "liebe am spiess" machen. da wir eine eule mithatten, sollte diese in bär form den boss spotten, damit der tank auch aufgespießt werden kann. soweit so gut. als nun die eule in bär ging, schrieb er plötzlich.... wie kann ich den spotten?? .... dann schrieb der tank mit knurren.... dann die eule.... wie sieht das aus?? .... ach egal ich drück einfach alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schließlich und endlich fand er dann doch mal den spott knopf. wie es natürlich kommen musste, wurde der tank nicht auf gespiesst. die eule musste somit nochmal ran.... ähm was war jetzt spott nochmal?? ach egal ich use einfach wieder mal alles.

schließlich und endlich ging es dann soweit das der jäger den boss kitete um es doch noch hin zu kriegen^^


----------



## Lambarene (25. August 2010)

Dann will ich auch einmal meinen Senf dazugeben.
Irgendwie hatte ich nach allen ICC-Runs auch keine Bock mehr, ständig im High-End Content rumzulaufen. Die HC machten mit dem Heiler schon lange keinen Spaß mehr, man läuft ja nur noch durch und eigentlich kann man als Priester auch gleich in Shadow-Spec bleiben. Da reicht ja fast der Heal durch Schaden...

Also habe ich einen Lvl 22 Dudu, den ich auf einem englischen Server hatte (wollte eigentlich mit Freunden darauf weitermachen, aber das Projekt war 2007 eingeschlafen), wieder aktiviert.

Interne Vorgabe war Heiler/Boomkin, weil ich diese Combo noch nicht gespielt hatte, gerne Heiler spiele und die Eule als Levelskillung haben wollte.
Lustig war es mal wieder einen Char ohne Hilfe der anderen Chars zu spielen. Keine Erbstücke, kein Gold rüberschieben, keine Verzauberungen, kein Steine, kein Schneider, kein Lederer in den Alts erreichbar... Richtig wieder als kleines Licht unten anfangen.

Ich habe mich dann langsam aber gemütlich von unten hochgespielt und auch die Random-Inis immer brav mitgenommen.
Da gabe es so ziemlich alles zu sehen. Die planlosen Gruppen mit absoluten Neulingen, den man mit Rat zur Seite stehen konnte und die mit einem auch die Inis trotz Wipes bis zum Ende durchgestanden haben.
Den Horror habe ich immer noch vor Maraudon, weil da ständig Tanks mit nem hohen GS auftauchten (Erbstücke bis zum Abwinken), die irgendiwe von ihren Mains noch das Rushen gewohnt waren, und irgendwie vergessen haben (trotz Ermahnungen), dass Mana nach nem Multipull bei allen alle ist.

Aber richtig zum Abgewöhnen waren Düsterbruch, unterer Blackrock und Bollwerk/Blutkessel (Level 58-62 als Heiler). Zwar war als Heiler die Wartezeit immer Null, aber leider gab es ja plötzlich eine neue Tankklasse, die einstieg, und deren Spieler noch keine Erfahrung mt dem Char hatten. Richtig, die lieben DKs. (Ich möchte gut gespielte DK Tanks nicht schlechtmachen, die habe ich gerne in ICC vor mir stehen, gerade die Blutritter heile ich gerne).

Wie haben das also plötzlich Tanks, die gerade aus der Startquestreihe raus sind und unerfahrener als ein Level 16 Pala in den Todesminen, die aber meinen, sie könnten alles spielen weil ihr Main ja IMBA-R0XX0R sei. Meistens die erste oder 2. Ini mit dem Char.

Und dann kamen die Probs:

DK 58/59: Tod und Verfall habe ich noch nicht, aber renne mal in Gruppen rein bzw. mach mal den Todesgriff am Anfang, weil Cool. Ich weiß nicht wie oft ich bei denen an Healaggro verreckt bin, weil sie die weiteren Gegner nicht einmal angehauen hatten. Leider waren die meisten davon Beratungsresistent.


Im Bollwerk/Blutkessel wurden es teilweise besser, aber vergessene Frostpäsenzen trotz Erinnerung und mangelnde Selbstheilung bei Blutrittern machten doch schon Mühe als Heiler. Einige von denen hätte ich auch mit meinem Mein nicht retten können. Die waren tot, bevor die sichtbaren Schaden hatten.

So Mitte 65 musste ich dann mal die Igno aufräumen. Maximal 50 Einträge sind schon ein echtes Limit... Das waren dann über 40 DKs, die aus der igno rausrutschten. Aber ich habe die Typen bisher auch noch nicht wieder gesehen (ein nettes Tool hätte mir das schon gesagt). Und das, obwohl man auf den unteren und mittleren Level sich häufiger mal wiedergesehen hatte.

Komisch fand ich immer nur, dass ich bei Tanks, die ich schon kannte (weil ich sie RL kenne, oder weil wir uns zum umpteenten Mal in einer Random-Ini sahen) keine Probleme bei den inis hatte, während ich bei der gleichen Ini, wenige Minuten vorher/nachher mit den Klappspaten immer Probleme hatte.

Ich hatte dann mal so nen nicht ganz fähigen Gogogo-Tänzer (meine Rush Gogogo Tank) gefragt, warum er nicht auf die anderen achtet. Antwort: Weil ich schnell fertig werden will.

Nee, ist schon klar, 4 DKs in der Ini, ein Baum. Bei Wipe laufen alle, bei Heiler hat viel zuviel Aggro, warten alle auf den Heiler, bis er mal wieder gelaufen ist. gerade bei den inis sind da schnell 5-10 Minuten verbraten. Da hätte man auch mal auf Manreg warten können...

Ich war mit den langsamen Runs (außer die überequipten HC runs der Mains) immer schneller, als bei den Gogogos.



Nur ein einziges Mal bin ich dabei positiv überrascht worden. Heiler mal wieder tot ich seufze weil kein anderer Rezzer da ist und will laufen, plötzlich 450 Wattsekunden über die Brust und ich stehe wieder und einer der DDs klappt sein McGuyver Taschenmesser wieder ein. Das hat mich echt gefreut.

Negativbeispiel: Ich habe mal wieder Healaggro, weil der DK Tank seinen CD für eine coole Kampferöffnung verknallt hat und ich jetzt wieder mal den Caster auf mir habe. Der DD-Pala hat mich dann wieder aufgehoben, aber danach hatte er kein Mana mehr und ich war auch leer (CD auf Innervate).
Was macht der Tank? Noch während des rezzes rennt er weiter und pullt die nächste Gruppe. Naja, wir haben uns dann aus dem Kampf rausgehalten. Rezzen konnten wir ihn dann auch nicht, weil er zu nah an den Mobs war. Also verließ er die Gruppe.....

Wo Licht ist, ist eben auch Schatten ;-)


----------



## Varagon (25. August 2010)

anuron85 schrieb:


> sagt der tank nur grmml pullt die nächsten mobs und leaft die grp! - Danke sehr



Also was bei manchen im Kopf so abgeht würde ich zu gern mal wissen aber sehr wahrscheinlich nicht sehr viel *fg Aber eure Gesichter hätte ich auch zu gern gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Sharkane schrieb:


> schließlich und endlich ging es dann soweit das der jäger den boss kitete um es doch noch hin zu kriegen^^



LOL, das zeigt wieder das Dudu's in raidpausen und in Instanzen ihr T1-Set rauchen xD, ich meine wie kann man als 80iger Dudu nicht wissen was Spot ist, wo man ihn findet und wie der aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT: Der Tread entwickelt sich genauso wie es gewünscht war, WEITER SO!!! (ausnahmen bestätigen ja die Regel *fg)

lg Varagon


/push


----------



## Varagon (25. August 2010)

Lambarene schrieb:


> ...




Wie man so liest sind viele Geschichten kein Einzelfall positiv wie negativ *fg

Ich lese diesen tread lieber wie mein Bettgehbuch *ggg


lg


----------



## Lambarene (25. August 2010)

Varagon schrieb:


> Also was bei manchen im Kopf so abgeht würde ich zu gern mal wissen aber sehr wahrscheinlich nicht sehr viel *fg Aber eure Gesichter hätte ich auch zu gern gesehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Also, ich habe den Twink-Dudu jetzt dicht an der 80 und ich habe derzeit null Config für katze und Bär. Da ist nichts auf der Aktionsleiste. habe ich seit mind 40 Leveln nicht mehr genutzt. Ich spiele Baum/Eule und habe mich noch nie bei dem Char für den Nahkampf interessiert. 

Nicht jeder Dudu ist ein ich bin 4 Twink-Klassen auf einmal Spieler....


----------



## Tweetycat280 (25. August 2010)

So da hab ich auch mal ein paar da ich immo mitten in der Levelphase mit meinem Pala bin, 74 und den als Tank durch Inis führe (ich bin ungeduldig) nebenbei Farme ich Frostmarken mit meinem DK Tank kommen wir später zu.

Paladin wurde 73 und wenn man sich Rnd anmeldet was blopt unter Garantie auf Ank hahet ätzend

1 Gruppe supi alle Bosse gemacht kein Wipe auch wurden Tips weiter gegeben (selten u man freut sich)
2 Gruppe ne Aggroreduce ist was feines vorallem als Hunter gibs nette Möglichkeiten aber wenn man was sagt flame inc 

so mein DK hat immo das Glück das jedesmal HdR als Hero kommt 

1 Gruppe 

Wie du bleibst 

??? wieso nicht 

Die anderen Tanks sind wortlos gegangen 

lustig wir haben zwar ein Stück gebraucht aber CC sei Dank haben wir es geschafft lustig war der Satz des Palas "Wie ich kann Untode fearen??"

2 Gruppe 

Gehst du freilwillig o sollen wir dich kicken (hehe Kicken geht nicht dank 30min Wartezeit bei mir da ich schon viele Inis abgeschlossen habe) 
wieso Gehen 

DD:du hast zuwenig HP 34,7k ist zu wenig für HdR hero 
Ich:Hmm wieviel sollte ich den haben ??
DD: Mindestens 40k unbuffed 
Ich: und wieviel Parry u Avoid 
DD: Was fürn Zeug
Heal: Schnauze der kommt zusammen auf 50% Parry u Avoid u du vergraulst uns jetzt nicht den 5 Tank (waren 3 Spieler aus einer Gilde)
xys hat die Gruppe verlassen
Heal so aus der Gilde ist er auch raus weiter gehts
(Info kein Wipe u der Heal war am einpennen)


----------



## Sordura (25. August 2010)

Ich komme mit meinem Twink in eine Rnd gruppe rein und direkt bekomm ich die Möglichkeit an einer Ausschluß wahl mit zu machen.. das besagte Opfer war ein Gnomen Magier mit blauen eq warscheinlich frisch 80! Ich sagte dann nix da der Gnom bleibt hier der soll ruhig mit eq abgreifen! Bämz wurde ich raus gekickt...


----------



## Erzsebeth (25. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

obwohl ich selber noch vor ein paar Wochen über doofe Rnd-Gruppen gemotzt habe, muss ich z.Zt. für mich feststellen, das der größte Teil der Leute in den Gruppen in letzter Zeit super nett und lustig gewesen sind. Ab und zu sind mal so ein paar PvPler dabei, die einfach nur zu gut für uns Otto-Normal-Spieler sind und mit einem freundlich gemurmelten "omg, scheiß noobs" die Gruppe bei der kleinsten Schwierigkeit verlassen. Aber die sind echt in Unterzahl.

Letzten Sonntagabend, in der Seelenschmiede, nettes Grüppchen erwischt. Zwei wortkarge Miesmuffler waren dabei, aber der Rest hat nebenbei lustich geplaudert und sind auch ziemlich zügig und ohne Probs durch. Weil es sich gerade anbot, Gruppe komplett weiter in der Grube. Soweit so gut, bis zum Schmiedemeister. Der hat Instant die halbe Gruppe umgekloppt und als es den Rest auch noch erwischt, haben sich ein DD und der Tank mit "omg L2P..." verabschiedet. Wir haben dann zu dritt am Eingang gewartet, Witzchen gemacht und auch recht schnell Ersatz bekommen... Und von da an würd es schon fast "unheimlich"...Freundliches Hallo, nettes geplauder und ein Tank der statt zu rennen, ERKLÄRUNGEN abgegeben und dabei noch freundlich war. Also sind wir frohen und freundliches Mutes weiter bis zu Krick&Ike...kurze Einweisung, das nach dem Bosskill sofort ab aufs Mount angesagt und im Galopp den Berg hoch. Soweit so klar, ready, set...go. Fleißig am draufdömmeln und in diesem Moment muss mir AntiVir mitteilen, das die 17 Dateien erfolgreich aktualisiert worden sind. 
Ich öffne mein WoW wieder und liege (welch Überraschung!!)als einzige tot im Dreck. Der Boss fällt kurze Zeit später. Ich passe beim Loot (mach ich immer so, ich finds unfair wenn ich nüscht dazu betrage gibbets auch keinen Loot für mich...) und bekomme ne Wiederbelebung. Dummerweise verpasse ich das zügige den Berg hinaufreiten und stehe da und schäme mich. Gruppe ist bereits oben und ich biete an die Gruppe zu verlassen (DD's gibts ja wie Sand am Meer), da kommt ein freundliches "Nix da, wir kommen runter..!" von TANK (ja...ich rede immer noch von WoW!!) Gruppe zurück, komplett gewiped und alles auf Anfang... es gab kein gemaule, es gab kein geflame und auf meinen Vorschlag ne Runde Rep-Kosten zu spendieren, wurde fröhlich die Schuld am Wipe auf den Jäger geschoben und auf meinen Vorschlag gar nicht eingegangen. Kurzes Päuschen eingelegt, Witzchen im Chat gemacht, Finger entknotet und weiter gings... GROßARTIG..und zu guter letzt noch den Tyrannischen Köpfer abgekriegt und nen Haufen Embleme nebenbei gesammelt.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe in Rnd Inis SELTEN so viel gelacht wie an diesem Abend. Weils so gut geklappt hat, haben wir dann die HdR noch mit genommen und sind instant weiter in der bestehenden Gruppe in Rnds Inis gegangen. Herrlicher Abend und es hat so viel Spaß gemacht, das ich jetzt wieder weiß warum ich das Spiel überhaupt spiele. 
Und ich hoffe das es in Zukunft noch öfters so sein wird, das man einfach mit Leuten zusammen trifft, für die es immer noch ein Spiel ist und mit denen man einfach eine witzige Ingamezeit verbringen kann...

In diesem Sinne
seit nett zueinander 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


LG 


P.S. ich bin davon überzeugt, das innerhalb des Realmpools, eine Serverübergreifende Freundesliste und Invite-Funktion Blizz um einen ganzen Haufen Beschwerden entlasten würde ;o)


----------



## Skalpi (25. August 2010)

Ich gehe derzeit mit verschiedenen Chars gezielt in HdR Hero um diverse Items zu farmen. Im Gegensatz zu den meisten anderen Spielern mag ich die Ini, denn hier entscheiden nicht Equip und DPS, sondern Klassenverständnis, Überblick und Teamplay über Erfolg oder Misserfolg.
Dementsprechend macht man hier auch meistens sehr extreme Erfahrungen (im positiven wie im negativen Sinn). Beides durfte ich gestern direkt nacheinander erleben.

 Die erste Gruppe bestand aus einem Warri als Tank, DK, Schurke, Magier als DD's und meinem Diszi als Heal. Der Magier und ich mit Equip auf T9-Niveau, der DK 264+, die anderen T10+.
Hervorragend, dachte ich mir, fast perfektes Gruppensetup für HdR. Den Magier nehme ich wie immer ins CC, der DK kann den Schützen beiziehen und mit 3 Unterbrecherklassen, darunter mit dem Schurken der Unterbrecherkönig, sollte das ein „easy doing" werden. Falsch gedacht.

 Der Tank läßt sich nur wiederwillig zum tanken am Eingang überreden. Argumente wie „am Eingang kann ich den Magier fesseln, damit gibt es kein Flammenstoß AOE für die ganze Gruppe" und „Range DD's und Heal sind außer Reichweite des Priesterfears und des Kickback" schienen ihm nicht wirklich einzuleuchten, aber er entsprach meiner Bitte.

 1. Welle: Magier und 2 Melee's. Der Warri tankt die Melee's an, ich fessel den Magier. Der DK zieht ihn mit Todesgriff aus dem CC und prügelt auf ihn ein. Der Tank ist an einem Melee, der Schurke am anderen und der Magier spammt Blizzard. OK, bei der ersten Welle ist CC nicht so wichtig, aber wenn 3 Leute tanken wird es später übel. Ich teile der Gruppe also meine Befürchtungen mit: „für den Heal ist es einfacher, wenn nur einer tankt". Keine Reaktion.

 2. Welle: Magier, Schütze, 2 Melee's. Der Warri stürmt auf den Schützen, ich fessel den Magier. Der DK zieht ihn mit Todesgriff aus dem CC und prügelt auf ihn ein. Der Schurke ist an einem Melee, der Tank am Schützen und der Magier spammt wieder Blizzard. Nach Dauerheilung auf die 3, habe ich nach Kampfende noch etwa 60% Mana. Sofort reggen und noch bevor ich überhaupt fragen konnte was das soll, startet die

 3. Welle: Magier, Priester, 2 Melee's. Der Warri tankt an, ich fessel den Magier. Der DK zieht ihn mit Todesgriff aus dem CC und prügelt auf ihn ein. Der Tank an dem einen Melee, der Schurke am anderen, der Magier spammt Blizzard. Die 3 Tanks prügeln ihre Mobs runter und der Priester heilt sie fröhlich wieder hoch. Er wird genauso wenig unterbrochen wie der Magier, der fleißig seinen AOE spammt, aus dem natürlich keiner der 3 rausläuft. Dementsprechend steht der Priester auch noch beim Start der

 4. Welle: Magier, Priester, Schütze und 2 Melee's. Mein Manapegel liegt dank Dauerheilung und fehlender Reggtime zwischen den beiden Wellen noch bei 30%. Der Warri stürmt wieder auf den Schützen und ich überlege, ob ich den Magier überhaupt ins CC nehmen soll. Der DK nimmt mir die Entscheidung mit seinem Griff ab.
Der weitere Verlauf ähnelt Welle 3. Als die „Low Mana-Warnung" im Kampftext erscheint stehen immer noch 4 Mobs und ich denke kurz daran einen Manapot einzuwerfen (Schattengeist hatte ich schon zu Beginn der 4. Welle benutzt), entscheide mich aber Angesichts eines sicheren Wipes dagegen. Immerhin steht ja im Anschluß direkt Falric auf der Matte, also warum das Unvermeidliche noch hinauszögern. Nachdem ich OOM war, fiel zuerst der Schurke, dann der Tank, zuletzt der Magier.

 Es folgten die üblichen Flames die ich mit „Wie? Ihr wolltet gar nicht wipen? Sry, dann habe ich eure Spielweise wohl falsch interpretiert." beantwortete.
Die Meldung „Ihr wurdet aus der Gruppe entfernt" erreichte mich noch bevor ich wieder in der Ini war und kam natürlich nicht ganz unerwartet.

 Egal, neues Spiel, neues Glück. Noch einmal für HdR angemeldet, Ausrüstung gereppt und die vorherige Gruppe auf Igno gepackt. Die nächste Einladung kommt auch recht schnell.
Druide als Tank, Warri, Shadow und MM-Hunter als DD's. Der Tank auf meinem Equipstand, die DD's etwa auf 220er Niveau. Nach kurzer Begrüßung:

Tank: „ich tank vorne, ist das OK?"
Ich (etwas überrascht): „ja klar"
shadow und ich zeitgleich: „ich fessel den Magier"
shadow: „^^ na gut, dann nehm ich den Schützen"
Während ich noch darüber nachdenke, ob ich vielleicht während der Wartezeit eingeschlafen bin und das alles nur Träume, geht es los.

 1. Welle: Priest und 2 Melee's. Der Druide stürmt auf den Priest, der Warri gesellt sich dazu, Shadow und Hunter fahren Focusdmg auf ihn. Als der Priest sich heilen will trifft ihn der Silentshot des Hunters. Der Priest kippt, die Melee's kurz danach.

 2. Welle: Priest, Magier, 2 Melee's. Magier im CC, Priest und Melee's fallen nacheinander, der Magier zum Schluß. Nur minimaler Gruppenschaden durch die Randomeffekte von Priest und Schurken, dementsprechend stehe ich nach Kampfende mit 95% Mana da.

 3. Welle: Magier und Schütze im CC und es läuft genauso reibungslos wie davor. Aus reiner Gewohnheit setzte ich mich zum Reggen – 90% Mana

 4. Welle: Beim Fesseln des Magiers komme ich zu dicht an den Priest und werde vom Fear unterbrochen und gestunnt. Der Hunter sieht es und schießt einen Eispfeil auf den Magier.
OK, klarer Fall: Der Tank tankt freiwillig vorne, ein anderer Priest bietet von sich aus CC an, der Hunter nutzt seinen Silentshot nicht zur DPS-Maximierung, sondern zum Unterbrechen und hat auch noch die Übersicht meinen Fehler zu bemerken und einzuspringen – DAS KANN NUR EIN TRAUM SEIN.

 Wir überstehen die weiteren Wellen und Bosse völlig problemlos. Selbst nach Marwyn ist mein Mana noch bei über 75%.

 Die Flucht verläuft ähnlich streßfrei. Der Druide tankt kurz die Dicken an (und dreht sie von uns weg!!!) und geht dann auf die Caster. Etwas hektisch wurde es eigentlich nur noch bei den zwei kurz aufeinander folgenden Wellen vorm Ausgang. An dieser Stelle gab mir der Warri dann den Rest, als er mit dem Tauren-Kriegsdonner die Caster stunnte und uns so etwas Luft verschaffte.

 Nach dem Loot (leider war das Herz nicht dabei) verabschiedete ich mich mit den Worten: „Für den Fall, daß ich diesen Bilderbuchrun doch nicht geträumt haben sollte: Danke an alle, hoffentlich trifft man sich mal wieder."

 Einziger Wermutstropfen: so eine Gruppe kann man eigentlich nicht mehr toppen und ich befürchte, daß man auch nur einmal im Leben solches Glück hat.


----------



## Terminsel (25. August 2010)

Mit meinem DK in HdR Hero, direkt nach dem Ladebalken:

Tank verlässt die Gruppe.
Sekunde später geht der Heiler und ein DD.
Sekunde später geht der andere DD.
Ich stand also nach drei Sekunden allein in der Instanz.

Auf unserem Realmpool halten viele diese Instanz für unschaffbar. Andererseits wird sich beschwer, WoW solle doch bitte wieder schwerer werden. Was denn nun?

Auch aus HdR, auch mit meinem DK.

Nach dem ersten Boss schreibt der Tank, er würde die Ini hassen. Zwei andere stimmen ihm zu. Ich schreibe, ich fände die Instanz ganz toll. Hier müsse man noch was tun für seine Marken. Dann wurde ich gekickt... (deren Verlust, war der mit Abstand stärkste DD da).


----------



## Réin - Dun Morogh (25. August 2010)

Ob die Geschichte nun Lustig ist, oder nicht...Ich fand sie lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tatort: Teifschwarze Grotte
Täter: ganze Gruppe
Eigener Char: Schattenpriester, lv 23, jedoch der Heiler

Nachts, 2:21, der Dungeonfinder geht endlich auf. 2 Krieger, davon einer Tank, ein Mage, eine "Eule" (die ", weil es die Eulenform ja erst ab 40 gibt), die kenne ich seit Level 15, obwohl wir von anderen Servern kommen...Hat uns beide gefreut, sich jeden Tag auf´s neue zu sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , und meine Wenigkeit

Magier zaubert Wasser für die "Eule" und mich herbei. Gruppe ist geufft, los geht es. Ich konnte nebenher schön Schaden mit Gedankenschinden machen, weil der Tank wirklich keinen Schaden bekam.
Nachdem der Murlocboss tot ist, fängt der Tank an, über Müdigkeit zu klagen...Wir alle stimmen mit ein..
Keine 3 Minuten später - Tank auf geheimnissvolle Art und weise stehen geblieben...Während des Tankes und macht nichtsmehr.
Dachten uns, der hat nen DC...Von wegen!
Tank: Sorry Leute...Am Rechner eingeschlafen.
Wir lachen uns alle halb tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fragt mein Freund die Eule: Was haltet ihr davon, wenn wir abrechen? Wir sind ja alle Müde..
Alle bejaen (wird das so geschrieben :O) und verabschieden sich mit einem herzlichen Gute Nacht von der Gruppe.


Für mich die beste Randomgruppe, die ich je gesehen habe


----------



## Jannika (26. August 2010)

Hallöchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Normalerweise stosse ich dank dem Dungeonfinder auch fast ausschliesslich auf unfreundliche oder extrem ungeduldige Gruppenmitglieder. Aber vor knapp einer Woche hat es mich per Zufall in eine Gruppe verschlagen, die einfach nur spitze war:

Später Sonntagabend, nur noch eben schnell die zwei Frostmarken abgreifen. Der Dungeonfinder hat mich freundlicherweise in die GvS geworfen, eine meiner bevorzugten Hass-Instanzen! Zwei Gruppenmitglieder lagen bereits (oder noch) tot am Boden, der bisherige Heiler hatte sich anscheinend nach einem Wipe aus dem Staub gemacht.

Tank und ein DD waren aus einer Gilde, die beiden anderen DD waren ebenfalls zusammen in einer Gilde und mit mir waren wir insgesamt von drei verschiedenen Realms. Obwohl wir (dank einer Aneinanderreihung unglücklicher Zufälle^^) permanent Tote zu beklagen hatten bzw einen neuen Wipe-Rekord in einer hero Ini aufstellten, blieben alle bei der Stange! Und es waren wirklich nur unglückliche Zufälle: mal hier in ne Pat gelaufen, da mal aus Versehen noch irgendwas gepullt, obwohl wir bereits genug Mobs in der Kill-Warteschleife hatten, dort mal einer nicht im Sichtfeld, damit man ihn hätte heilen können und und und... Wenn mal wieder einer tot im Dreck lag, meckerte er nicht rum, sondern entschuldigte sich für sämtliche Vergehen, die zu seinem Tod geführt hätten (selbst, wenn klar war, dass derjenige überhaupt nix dafür konnte). Bei einem Wipe wurde nicht ein Schuldiger gesucht, sondern fünf Leute entschuldigten sich gegenseitig beieinander und suchten dann gemeinsam nach dem Instanzeingang!

Alles in allem nahmen wir alles, was uns widerfuhr, sehr sportlich, waren freundlich und höflich zueinander und führten nebenbei noch eine gute und lustige Unterhaltung im Gruppenchat. Letztendlich brauchten wir bestimmt 1.5 Stunden für die Instanz, garantiert die längste Zeit, die ich jemals am Stück in einer WotLK-Instanz zugebracht habe! Doch es war auch extrem lustig und schön, mal wieder eine Gruppe zu finden, die lustig, freundlich, hilfsbereit, nett, geduldig, hartnäckig und einfach nur spitze war! Mal wieder eine erfrischende Abwechslung zu den "gogo"-Schreiern und bei-der-kleinsten-Kleinigkeit-Gruppe-Verlassern!

Danke an den Todesritter-Tank und Todesritter-DD von Area 52 und den Krieger und die Magierin von Teldrassil! Ich hoffe, wir sehen uns mal wieder!
Schöne Grüße von eurem Bäumchen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Varagon (26. August 2010)

Lambarene schrieb:


> Nicht jeder Dudu ist ein ich bin 4 Twink-Klassen auf einmal Spieler....



Das gehört hier zwar nicht rein aber ich möchte mich dennoch dazu äußern. Ich gebe zu das ich von mir auf andere schließe aber wenn ich eine Klasse spiele dann möchte ich* ALLE *Skillbäume und Skillung kennen und vielleicht sogar beherrschen. 

Tut mir Leid das ich das bei anderen auch voraussetze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das passiert mir leider sehr oft. Ich werde versuchen mich zu bessern...


lg Varagon


BTT: @ Jannika, mit so einer Gruppe machen selbst die Instanzen Spaß die man schon mindestens. 1000x gesehen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 	@ Réin, das ist mir auch mal passiert, leider war ich der Heiler und irgendwie war das so langweilig weil der Tank absolut keinen Schaden bekommen hat, dass mein Kopf (3 Uhr Morgens) die Tastatur persönlich kennenlernen durfte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gut den Leuten ist es erst aufgefallen als sie schon beim Endboss standen *g Seit dem meide ich Maroudon *fg



lg Varagon



/push


----------



## Mäuserich (26. August 2010)

Vor zwei oder drei Tagen beschloss ich meinen Holy Pala aus Naxx-Zeiten mal wieder raus zu kramen und ihm ein wenig T9 Zeugs zu spendieren, entsprechend bin ich ausnahmsweise mal wieder öfters Random unterwegs.

Dabei sind mir auffällig viele Gruppen unter gekommen wo viele noch recht frisch 80 waren, aber soweit ja absolut kein Problem. Und vor allem wurden alle Inis komplett gemacht, auch die Klassiker wo sonst immer was ausgelassen wird. Irgendwie kam es mir zumindest erheblich häufiger so vor, als wenn ich mit meinem Main-Pala oder Bäumchen-Twink mal in ne Hero stiefel, kann mich aber auch täuschen...

Auffällig dabei: in der Regel verlaufen diese Runs mit den "Frischlingen" ganz gut, und den einen overnukenden T10 DD kriegt man meistens auch ohne all zu große Anstregung am Leben gehalten.

Gestern dann die erste wirklich negative Erfahrung der letzten 3 Tage mit meinem Holy Pala.
Nexus hero, Gruppe besteht aus:
Magier
Hexer
1 Melee (bin mir nicht mehr sicher ob Schurke oder DK)
mir als Holy-Pala
und ein Druide dessen Name unzweifelhaft klar stellt das er ein Bärchen ist und tankt (oder selbiges zumindest versucht)

Das Equip des Bären war OK, buffed etwas über 40k life, also locker flockig heilbar und dürfte auch reichen um 08/15 bomb-aggro selbst von T10 Castern weitesgehend zu halten.

Der Tank lief mit uns links in Richtung der ersten Pat und... blieb stehen. Irgendwann lief der Mob in unsere Rang und aggrote, die DDs eröffneten das feuer und der "Tank" stand in Tauren Gestalt daneben.
Kurze Zeit später lag der Mob im Staub und wir machten uns auf in Richtung Eiswüfel-Allinazler. Da meldete der "Tank" sich zu Wort: "mom kurz". Alles klar, er war nicht bereit (warum auch immer er dann in die Pat-Richtung gelaufen ist), also bekam er sein Minütchen und recht fix setzte er sich wieder in Bewegung und pullte dann auch.

Die Aggro des 3er Packs war gut aufgeteilt: 1 Mob "Tank" und jeweils einer an den beiden Stoffies...
Ähnlich verlief die ganze Ini. Permanent hatte jeder Aggro, obwohl der Mage sich fast ausschliesslich auf Blizzard und der Hexer auf Feuerregen beschränkte, immerhin war gelgentlich auch nochmal ein Mob für meine Heilaggro übrig.

Wenn es dann mal mehr Mobs auf den Stoffies wurden verstarb mir gelegendlich eine von denen, aber es wurde sich artig für den Rezz bedankt und danach gings weiter.

Die Härte war dann der Steinriese. Wie wir wissen läuft um ihn herum ja eine Pat, die dann den Weg die Rampe runter nimmt. Unser Bärchen wartete bis die Pat grad vom Riesen in Richtung Rampe unterwegs war und pullte den Riesen. Aggro der Pat auf Mage und Hexer. Ich spamme heiliges Licht durch, weiss aber das sobald ich auch nur eine Sekund aufhöre mindestens einer der Beiden im Dreck liegen wird. Kristallstachel erscheinen, teilweise auch auf mir... mist... Als die Stachel hoch gehen mache ich einen hübschen Freiflug und ich kann von oben sehen wie Mage und Hexer das Zeitliche segnen, aber immerhin hatten sie die Pat fast down so das der Melee den Rest erledigte.
Der Boss lag dann nach einiger Zeit, aber schön geht anders und es war absolut unnötig.

Im Endeffekt kamen wir zwar in angemessener Zeit durch, aber die DDs hatten einfach nur unnötig viele Repkosten gefarmt, weshalb sie mir wirklich Leid taten.
Zwar sollen DDs etwas auf ihre Aggro achten, Stichwort Rücksicht und so, aber simples bomben und Heilaggro MUSS ein Tank einfach halten können!

Das wirklich schlimme an der ganzen Sache: der Druide trug den Titel "Hand von Adal" der ja doch für ein gewisses Maß an Skill brauchte. Vermutlich e-bay oder hat sich zu BC-Zeiten für Gold durch den Content ziehen lassen, anders kann ich mir seine Leistung in Kombination mit dem Titel nicht erklären.


----------



## Fremder123 (26. August 2010)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> Das wirklich schlimme an der ganzen Sache: der Druide trug den Titel "Hand von Adal" der ja doch für ein gewisses Maß an Skill brauchte. Vermutlich e-bay oder hat sich zu BC-Zeiten für Gold durch den Content ziehen lassen, anders kann ich mir seine Leistung in Kombination mit dem Titel nicht erklären.


Oder er war 3 Jahre Baum oder Eule und hat sich seit kurzem auf Bär verlegt... spielt sich ja in unwichtigen Nuancen etwas anders und beim Druiden hat man ja eh die Qual der Wahl. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mäuserich (26. August 2010)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Oder er war 3 Jahre Baum oder Eule und hat sich seit kurzem auf Bär verlegt... [..]


Unwahrscheinlich denn der Char hiess, ich zitiere mich mal selbst:



Mäuserich schrieb:


> [...]
> und ein Druide *dessen Name unzweifelhaft klar stellt das er ein Bärchen ist und tankt* (oder selbiges zumindest versucht)
> [...]


----------



## Esda (26. August 2010)

Vielleicht hat er sich ja umbenannt? ^^

Na, eventuell hat er grad wieder angefangen zu spielen und daher Interfaceprobleme. 

Oder er ist wirkliche in Depp ^^


----------



## Rudall (26. August 2010)

ja... positvie und negative erfahrungen...

ich spiele mir zur zeit einen kleinen protpala hoch. nach einer weile in nordend lande ich erstmals im nexus als tank.

naja, alles läuft normal. wir laufen los, prügeln die ersten mobs um, den ersten boss und ich schau zufällig mal auf recount und merke, dass unser krieger in der gruppe gerade mal 350 dps rausknüppelt. etwas verwirrt betrachte ich mir den krieger und fand ein interessantes sammelsurium vor:

- skillung - furor/waffen/schutz bunt durcheinandergemischt
- equip - zwei faustwaffen angelegt, eine mischung aus leder, schwerer rüssi, platte/heilerplatte

da der gute gnomkrieger von meinem server war fragte ich ihn, ob er denn vielleicht hilfe benötigen würde mit seinem warri. war ja nur gut gemeint von mir eigentlich. folgende reaktionen im chat dann:

krieger: "hihi"
baum: "boah, musst du den jetzt flamen?"
priester: "ich find das voll asi jemanden anzumachen, der vielleicht seinen ersten char spielt!"
schurke: "zomfg -.- l2p"

ich erklärte daraufhin, dass ich nur helfen möchte. reaktion:

krieger: "hihi"
baum: "ey lass den jetzt, ja? sonst leave ich!"
priester: "naja... er meints ja nur gut!"
schurke: "..."

naja... den rest der ini hab ich halt mal dezent meine schnauze gehalten, mich höflich verabschiedet und mich nicht weiter über seltsame wesen gewundert. ^^


----------



## VaanFaneel (26. August 2010)

Ich habe auch schon einige Erfahrungen mit diesem tollen neuen Tool gemacht, überwiegend negative. Ich bin auch ein sehr sturer Spieler, wenn es um die Fehler der anderen Spieler in der Grp geht. Pullen die DD's wenn ich mit meinem Palatank unterwegs bin, gibts kein Spot. Bin ich mit meim Schami unterwegs und die Spieler bleiben wiederholt in AoE-Effekten stehen, gibt es kein Heal.



Beim leveln meines Palas bin ich auch mal in Ocu gelandet. 

Grp: DD DK, DD Warri, Hexe, Baum und ich als Tank.

Vorm 2ten Boss gibt es doch so zwei Plattformen mit 3 Golems und einem Caster. Ich steig also vom Mount und setzt mich zum reggen hin. Im gleichen Moment stürmen der DK und der Warri in die eben erwähnte Mobgruppe - der Baum hinterher. Während ich also am Rand der Plattform stehe und dem Baum zusehe, wie er versucht die beiden am Leben zu erhalten, fällt mir auf, daß die Hexe noch neben mir steht und kein Finger rührt.

Als dann der DK und der Warri tot waren, spot ich die Mobs zu mir, damit der Baum net gefällt wird. Als ich sie dann angetankt hatte, fing die Hexe an Dmg zu machen. Nachdem die Mobs dann down waren, wurde ich, wie soll es auch anders sein wenn man mit Deppen unterwegs ist, geflamed, seltsamerweise zuerst vom Baum und erst dann stiegen die beiden DD's mit ein. Der Rest der Ini wurde von ständigen Flames begleitet, aber wir ham sie zu Ende gebracht.

Das Verhalten der Hexe lässt sich nur durch eine Tatsache erklären: Sie hat auch ein Tank und denkt genauso wie ich. ^^



Ich sehe es sehr gerne wenn die DD's, die gepullt haben, verrecken, nur leider spielen die Heiler da nur sehr selten mit und versuchen die zu heilen. Traurig aber wahr.



Auf der anderen Seite hab ich allerdings auch mal eine Gruppe getroffen, die sehr nett war. Als ich 80 war, war ich leider noch nicht Crit-Immun und suchte so weiter für normale Inis. Und wo lande ich? Richtig! In SS... Ich war dort mit meim Schami, der mein Main ist, zu diesem Zeitpunkt nur 2 oder 3 mal drinne und kannte die Ini noch net so gut. Mein Life betrug keine 30k und einer meinte direkt, daß das nicht reicht. Tja wir ham es dann versucht und haben alle drei Inis (SS, Grube und HdR) ohne großen Probleme geschaft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Dann neulich Maraudon. War mit meinem lvl 42 Shadow drin. Gruppe bestand aus ?Kriegertank?, Schurke, Baum, Mage und mir (wer hätts gedacht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Nach kurzer Zeit verschwand der Tank irgendwie und der Baum wollte plötzlich als Bär mit Heal EQ und Heal Specc tanken und ich sollte heilen. Bei der ersten Gruppe ging das noch irgendwie gut, die zweite auch, nur seltsamerweise verschwand der Schurke ständig und schlich irgendwo hinter der nächsten Gruppe rum. Was macht der Dudu (und in diesem Fall war es wirklich ein DuDu) bei der dritten Gruppe? Verwandelt sich in eine Katze und versucht hinterher zu schleichen, wird entdeckt, pullt gruppe und bevor ich überhaupt ein Heal draußen hatte, war er, der Mage und ich auch schon tot. Gruppe wurde dann aufgelöst und das war auch gut so.


----------



## Izara (26. August 2010)

VaanFaneel schrieb:


> Ich habe auch schon einige Erfahrungen mit diesem tollen neuen Tool gemacht, überwiegend negative. Ich bin auch ein sehr sturer Spieler, wenn es um die Fehler der anderen Spieler in der Grp geht. Pullen die DD's wenn ich mit meinem Palatank unterwegs bin, gibts kein Spot. Bin ich mit meim Schami unterwegs und die Spieler bleiben wiederholt in AoE-Effekten stehen, gibt es kein Heal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


also ich weiß ja nicht, wer euch immer so einen Floh ins Ohr setzt, dass man für SS (non hero?) 30k life braucht   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab mit meinem DK sowohl SS als auch Grube hero mit 24k life (allerdings kritimmun) getankt. Mein Gott, dann stirbt man vllt ein zwei Mal wenn der Heal etwas brain afk heilt, aber schaffen kann man das dennoch. Muss lediglich die Gruppe das Gehirn einschalten und jeder seine Rolle beherrschen. Teamwork ftw..


----------



## VaanFaneel (26. August 2010)

Izara schrieb:


> also ich weiß ja nicht, wer euch immer so einen Floh ins Ohr setzt, dass man für SS (non hero?) 30k life braucht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich hab ja auch nicht gesagt, daß ich da unbedingt 30k brauche. Einer der Typen meinte, meine ka wie viel hp das waren (eben so viel wie man mit 4 epischen Items und sonst nur blaue haben kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) sei zu wenig. ^^

Ich hab ja mit meinem Pala, damals unbuffed ca. 33k, erfolgreich bis inklusive Prof getankt. War np mit dem 30% Buff ^^ Auch wenn viele den GS über Skill stellen, aber das ist ein anderes Thema...


----------



## syntaxsniffler (26. August 2010)

leider mehr negative als postive Ereignisse 

mal zu meinen char , dk tank ~50700 k Life unbuffed also nicht wirklich schlecht eq .. das man das einschätzen kann für folgendes Erlebniss

naja angemeldet als tank in 3 Sekunden in Gundrak drinnen, hab mir gedacht auja fein eine schnelle Ini mal zur Abwechslung da ich sonst immer HDR/HDB und sowas kriege 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schnell nen Blick über die Gruppe geworfen, Diszi Heal mit vollen PVP Gear (Unerbitterlich/Zornerfüllt), frisch 80er Krieger mit LVL EQ , selbes beim Hexenmeister und dann eine Eule mit PDK25/Icc 10/25 Gear 
Naja das erste was statt hallo kommt vom Krieger "lass kohlrabi machen", gleich 4 mal gepostet von ihm in 3 Sekunden. 
Naja schnell Trommeln (SDK) mal mitgebufft schadet ja nicht 8% mehr Werte, naja dann mal alles Rangeholt (die 9 Schlangen) mit Tod und Verfall , grad mal 1 Sekunde durchgetickt stürmt der Warry schon rein und macht BÄMM ROFLCOPTER <- (Wirbelsturm) usw, naja hatte aggro halt gezogen , mal auf die Schnelle alles von ihm weggespottet da er eh nur noch <20% Life hatte und weiter Richtung Boss.
Dachte mir er lernt draus also hab ich nichts dazu gesagt, 1ter Boss liegt im Dreck innerhalb <40Sekunden
Nunja weiter Richtung 2ten Boss und wieder selbes Spiel Tod und Verfall gesetzt , IT auf einen Mob auf anderen Dunkler Befehl (Spott) und dieses mal hats geklappt beim Warry wegen Aggro ziehen.
Nunja dann 2ter Boss die 3 DD'S bleiben in der Schleimpfütze stehen und der HM geht drauf, Healer schrieb "beweg dich du movementkrüppel", aber kam keine Antwort zurück.
Nunja kurz vom 3ten Boss ("Kohlrabi" stürmt der Warry wieder an die 3 Mobs die da kämpfen vor mir ran bevor ich DND gesetzt habe da die Eule den einen patrollierenden Mob geaddet hat (der beim Wasser) , und ja der Krieger ging drauf und flamte mich als Noob das Ich mal tanken soll und ob ich Frostpräsenz anhabe..
Naja mal den Satz nicht wirklich gelesen und mal schnell ein gelangweiltes Gähnen unterdrückt..
Dann vorm Boss noch Schnell "Unterbrecher" Reihenfolge eingeteilt das der Krieger mal nicht den Gruppenchat vollspammt + manacheck + Readycheck gemacht dann aufn Boss losgegangen.. 
Die erste und 2te Verwandlung habe ich abgebrochen (Strangulieren + Gedankenfrost) aber bei der 3ten hatte wie abgesprochen einer der DDs nicht unterbrochen weshalb der Erfolg nicht kam aber der Boss lag. 

Nunja ich quote mal einen Teil der Reaktion.. (Namen geändert da Namecalling eh nicht erlaubt ist..)


16:03:01[Grp] [Ich]: Es hies ja ich soll zuerst unterbechen was ich auch gemacht habe..
16:03:33[Grp] [Warry]: ne du kannst es einfach net unterbrechen bei kohlrabi du drecks noob 
16:03:44[Grp] [HM]: ...eher keinen plan.. man son hu****sohn dk echt opfer verdammt
16:03:55[Grp] [Eule]: asozial halt scheiss kanackenkind dk

Meine Reaktion drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

....

Ne im Ernst ist mir so was von egal einfach weiter gegangen..

Ignoremore ist ein tolles Addon dann schnell die letzten 4 Mobs geholt dann vorm Endboss aufgestellt mit meinen "Flamenden Mob" (die 3 DD'S) der Healer hat nichts dazu gesagt..
Naja wollte grad pullen stürmt der Warry ran macht schön dmg ich seh ihm 10 Sekunden zu dann ist er tot, zack ran gespottet und FLame Mob flammt weiter ob ich zu blöd fürs tanken bin..
Naja am Ende Boss doch noch down der Krieger macht wohl aus Frost Bedarf auf die Tankhandschuhe und Tanktrinket 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenigstens Gefrorene Kugel bekommen das sich dieser "Aufwand" gelohnt hat das hier zu tanken..

Naja Screenshots gemacht + Sammelticket auch noch,
gehe trotzdem Random Heros wegen Frostmarken für Craftbare DD Hosen aber damit muss man heutzutage als Tank leben

Normalerweise gehe ich mit Gilde aber waren sehr wenig on, und die die on waren schon Weekly/ICC/PVP ect..

so long


----------



## Famenio (26. August 2010)

Wenn ich das hier so alles lese, bin ich echt froh, dass ich nur noch inis gehe, wenn meine Gildies sagen, sie brauchen einen Tank,
aber so geh ich nicht mehr random... echt schlimm mitunter dieser Kiddi-Wahn bzw. die möchtegern-Tollen...


----------



## myadictivo (27. August 2010)

diese woche 2x ins klo gegriffen mit meinen gruppen.

zuerst mit nem DK tank (58) irgendwo in düsterbruch gewesen. der hat kein meter die aggro gehalten (mußte ich zumindest ihn wenig heilen), dann aber alles zünden was geht um die DD am leben zu halten. trotzdem sind wir einmal krepiert. dann würfelt der DK mir auch noch ein +int / +zm halskettchen weg, was ich echt hätte gebrauchen können. ich war der einzige in der gruppe, sonst alles nahkämpfer..ich hab mir direkt mal ans hirn gegrifften und auch nachgefragt, wieso er need darauf hätte. keine antwort

gestern dann noch schwarzfels. instant einladung (sowas ist immer supekt) und direkt infight in die inze gekommen. wunder mich noch, dass der pala tank mit nem fetten 2 händer rumrennt und ziemlich viel schaden frisst. so nach 10min packt mich die neugier und der war nicht tank geskillt. ist übermütig mal eben 2-3 gruppen pullen gegangen, meine heal-tasten sind abgenutzt, er ist mir auch einmal krepiert, ganz zu schweigen von fernkampf DD die sich auch immer mitten rein gestellt haben..chaotentruppe wurde mir dann auch zu bunt und ich bin raus. der tank wurde auch mal (nicht von mir) darauf angesprochen nicht soviel gruppen zu pullen. darauf kam dann "die sind bei mir doch alle grün"..haha. ich mußte auch mal herzlich schmunzeln..also man bekommt doch mit, dass man mehrmals unter die 20% leben rutscht und zwar nicht laaaangsam, sondern *bäm* schneller als ich gegenheilen kann

die sollten ihr browsertool mal so gestalten, dass man auch nur die rolle annehmen kann, auf die man geskillt ist...denn man sieht eindeutig auch schon in dem levelbereich ob mans mit jemanden zu tun hat der sein handwerk versteht oder es einfach nur chaotisch ist. ich hab nix gegen ne chaotische truppe, aber dann muss (widerspruch) auch ein bißl das hirn eingeschaltet werden.


----------



## Esda (27. August 2010)

myadictivo schrieb:


> die sollten ihr browsertool mal so gestalten, dass man auch nur die rolle annehmen kann, auf die man geskillt ist...



Das wär eine gute Idee, aber bitte erst ab einem gewissen Level... die niedrigeren kannst du auch locker als Retrie tanken.


----------



## Amalsia (27. August 2010)

Leider erlebe ich selten lustige Geschichten, sondern eher nervige, sowie momentan.
Momentan verlässt immer einer die Gruppe und das schon beim ersten Wipe.

Grube: Ich bin mit meinem Mage mit. Kamen bis Krick. Wollten danach den Hügel hochreiten, also quasi durch die Mobs durch....der Versuch wurde nach ein paar "och nee" etc. gestartet, aber kläglich versagt.
Denn die ganze Grp blieb auf ihren Reittieren mittendrin stehen, und ich war auf Anhieb ein one-hit.
Der erste leavt kommentarlos, paar Sekunden später löst sich die ganze Gruppe auf.

PdC: Wir wipen beim ersten Boss. Tank verschwindet kommentarlos. Der Rest der Gruppe ärgert sich, denkt sich aber gut ok sein Equip war eh nicht das wahre.
Neue Gruppe zusammengestellt. Neuer Versuch. Heiler hat plötzlich Aggro und meint oh entschuldigung und liegt am Boden. Gruppe wipet.

Im 2. Anlauf haben wir dann den Boss gepackt, und der neue Tank verschwindet auch wieder kommentarlos. Zu 4 suchen wir dann wieder eine neue Gruppe, daraufhin verschwindet wieder einer. Gut suchen wir zu 3. was nicht lange hält. Zum schluss sind wir im dungeonbrowser nur noch zu zweit, und geben es auf, da sich absolut keine Gruppe mehr zusammenstellen ließ und wir zu zweit nicht ewig warten wollten.

Eigentlich nichts spektakuläres, nur etwas was momentan bei vielen Hoch im Kurs steht, abhauen beim kleinsten Fehler oder wipe, ohne Geduld und Anstand.


----------



## Rolandos (27. August 2010)

Wenn ich das hier so lese, kann ich mich nur beglückwünschen, mal wieder eine Pause eingelegt zu haben. Glücklicherweise bin ich deswegen, solchen Ärschen nicht oft begegnet. 
Weiterhin stelle ich fest, das der Dungeonfinder anscheinend sehr viele "Pfosten" vermittelt. 
Das ist eigendlich klar, es benutzen wohl verschärft die Typen den Dungeonfinder, die auf ihrem Server keine Mitspieler mehr finden.

Hm, vielleicht sollte ich WoW komplett von der Platte löschen, -ach- -nee- zumindest will ich mir Cata kurz ansehen.


----------



## -Baru- (27. August 2010)

syntaxsniffler schrieb:


> ...



Dein DK-Tank hat also über 50k Life, also entsprechendes Equip und ein Blau-Grün equipter Krieger klaut Dir
die Aggro? Finde nur ich das unglaubwürdig?


Zum Thema:

War letztes Wochenende mit meiner Schamanin unterwegs als Heilerin und lande in Azyol.
Da mein Manavorrat noch recht schnell zu Neige geht schaue ich mir den Tank mal an.
Komplett blaues Tank Equip von Quests und Nonheroischen Instanzen. Ungesockelt
und unverzaubert. Ich fragte ihn dann, ob er mit dem Equip kritimmun sei.

"Nein, leider noch nicht. Aber, wenn es Euch stört, dann geh ich wieder. Versteh das ja :-)"

Habe ihm dann gesagt, dass das zu haarig werden würde und dass er sich am besten von einem
Schmied ein paar Tanksachen schmieden lassen soll un die dann verzaubern, sockeln.
Er hat sich bedankt, uns noch einen schönen Abend gewünscht und ist gegangen.
Fand seine Reaktion und seine freundliche Art sehr nett.
Als Ersatz kam ein 45k 'omfg' um sich schmeißender Pala-Tank. Das Equip der DD schien
ihm nicht zu gefallen, was er nciht oft genug betonen konnte.
Naja, haben die Ini trotzdem geschafft.


----------



## syntaxsniffler (27. August 2010)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Dein DK-Tank hat also über 50k Life, also entsprechendes Equip und ein Blau-Grün equipter Krieger klaut Dir
> dir Aggro? Finde nur ich das unglaubwürdig?




ja flamekeule wie geschrieben, 
blutank ist im Moment noch eher Singletargettank und nicht wie beim loladiin weihe spammen und instant aoe aggro (hab selbstn protpala darum kann ichs dir sagen) 
und 2tens wie geschrieben ist er *VOR* *mir* in die Gruppe gestürmt da ich um eine Ecke zurückrennen durfte da einer der DDs einen vorbeilaufenden Mob gepullt hat..


----------



## Philine (27. August 2010)

Gestern wieder ein tolle Sache gehabt.

Mit meiner kleinen Hexe lvl 44 ab ins Tool komm in Maraudon (erster Teil) rein.
1 Krieger(möchtegern Tank), Druiden Heiler, Jäger, Magierin und ich halt.
So alles gebufft los gings

Möchtegern Tank rennt los hab mich da schon gewundert wieso trägt der kein Schild ?
Naja erstmal nix dabei gedacht bis der Mage und ich mehr am tanken waren als der eigentliche Tank.
Hab mir den Krieger mal genauer angeschaut und siehe da er war kein Tank wie solls auch anders sein !
Der Mage hatte sich schon verpisselt, aber wir haben es weiter durchgezogen dann sind wir endlich mal bei dem Boss wo wir auch hin müssen der Tank rennt dran vorbei und versucht die anderen Mobs zukillen da hats mir gereicht und hab ihn gekickt (mach ich sonst net aber in dem Fall).
Heal sagte nur "Der Bot ist falsch programmiert^^"

So da standen wir jetzt haben uns neu eingetragen und dem Heal fiel dann ein mein Müllsack kann ja versuchen zu Tanken ^^
Was sogar sehr gut geklappt hat er war sogar besser als der Krieger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachdem der Boss lag haben wir noch so paar Mobs gekillt und auf ne neue Ini gewartet^^

ich kanns nicht ab wenn man sich als Tank einträgt und man ist eigentlich keiner !

Ach ja und ne Frage am Rande seit wann braucht ein Krieger Willenskraft und Int ?^^ solche Sachen hatte der nämlich an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Réin - Dun Morogh (27. August 2010)

Warum? Wenn der Warri sofort reinrennt, noch ehe Tot und verfall ticken kann, logisch, oder?
Weil 50k Leben heißt nicht gleich 50k Aggro zu Beginn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhaikan (27. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,



mir ist bewusst, das dies wieder nur eine dieser unzähligen Äußerungen über das 

Elend mit den Random- Gruppen ist. 

und dennoch…Ihr müsst es aushalten.

Ich verspreche es wird das einzige und letzte mal sein.

Zuerst ist zusagen das ich vier 80er Chars besitze, von denen ich zwei als Mains bezeichne.

Einen Ele-Schami und einen Krieger Tank. 

Aufgrund meiner zeitlichen Situation war und ist es für mich nicht möglich an Raids teilzunehmen und darum war ich froh als die Gruppensuchfunktion eingeführt wurde.

Diese Funktion ermöglichte es mir, trotzdem mit der Zeit an Items zu kommen.

Und das Ganze machte auch noch Spaß. 

Ich sehe den Sinn eines Spieles darin, sich zu entspannen und Spaß zu haben.

Gemeinsam eine Herausforderung zu bewältigen…

Und dies ist anscheinend auf meinem und auch auf anderen Servern nicht mehr möglich.

Es ist der Ärger über die Klientel, die mittlerweile WOW bevölkert, der überwiegt.

Fast jede Ini wird zur Hetzjagd. Die Details solcher Ego-Trips sind hier zur Genüge 

geschildert worden. Ich weiß nicht ob es gerade an der Ferienzeit liegt, in der gelangweilte 

Teenies ihre Zeit totschlagen müssen. 

Zumindest ist es in den letzten Wochen unerträglich geworden. 

Ich habe im RL schon genug Stress und Ärger … das muss ich in einem Spiel, das eigentlich

als Ausgleich dienen soll, nicht auch noch haben.

Und deshalb werde ich meinen Account nach vier Jahren WOW löschen und mir 

etwas anderes suchen…



Ich hoffe für euch, dass es mit Cata wieder besser wird, ansonsten wird WOW nur noch etwas 

für die Abhängigen sein, die merken sowieso nichts mehr…



Und jetzt viel Spaß beim flamen 



Gruß Rhaikan


----------



## Michithekiller (27. August 2010)

Daily HC gestern, DK Tank 5,8k gs agro halten war nicht seine sache aber es wurde besser, einer versehentlich ne Gruppe gepullt danach war er am Flamen wie sonst was. Ich einfach nur gesagt mach weiter oder freiflug, er ist wie gehofft geleavt und ne minute später kommt er wieder in unsere Gruppe durch den Dungeon Finder. War schon lustig aber er ist natürlich wieder gegangen. Also hab ich als Off Krieger weiter getankt, war trotzdem ein funny ini 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 

War einer vom Server Kult der Verdammten als gruß an ihn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Esda (27. August 2010)

Rhaikan schrieb:


> mir ist bewusst, das dies wieder nur eine dieser unzähligen Äußerungen über das
> 
> Elend mit den Random- Gruppen ist.
> 
> ...



Aber dafür ist der Thread doch da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich find ihn sehr unterhaltsam, vor allem, weil ich mir bei den meisten Sachen denke: Gottseidank hat mich das nicht erwischt!


----------



## Mäuserich (27. August 2010)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Wenn ich das hier so lese, kann ich mich nur beglückwünschen, mal wieder eine Pause eingelegt zu haben. Glücklicherweise bin ich deswegen, solchen Ärschen nicht oft begegnet.
> Weiterhin stelle ich fest, das der Dungeonfinder anscheinend sehr viele "Pfosten" vermittelt.
> Das ist eigendlich klar, es benutzen wohl verschärft die Typen den Dungeonfinder, die auf ihrem Server keine Mitspieler mehr finden.
> 
> Hm, vielleicht sollte ich WoW komplett von der Platte löschen, -ach- -nee- zumindest will ich mir Cata kurz ansehen.


Nene du, lösch mal besser WoW, denn wenn du es mal wieder aktivierst könntest du erkennen das 95% der Leute nicht einfach nur arrogante Arschlöcher sind und das würde ja dein Weltbild kaputt machen.

Es ist nunmal so, das in so einem Thread hier meist gepostet wird weil man grad ne schlimme Gruppe hatte und sich den Frust von der Seele schreiben will, abgesehen davon sind Chaos runs erheblich spassiger zu beschreiben und für die anderen zu lesen. Die relativ ereignislosen Runs die man meistens hat veranlassen einen halt nicht dazu zu hier zu post.

Und nebenbei: der Dungeonfinder wird von den meisten nicht benutzt weil sie keine Leute finden würden, sonder weil es einfach nur komfortabel ist das man nicht ständig den Chat zuspammen muss sondern einfach Anmelden, Annehmen und gut is.



Philine schrieb:


> [...]
> ich kanns nicht ab wenn man sich als Tank einträgt und man ist eigentlich keiner !
> [...]


Ich habe eine kleine Gnom-Kriegerin die ich in dem festen Vorsatz erstellt habe mit ihr DD zu spielen und nie nen Schild an zu ziehen (weil ich sonst dazu neige wenn möglich nur "nützliches" zu spielen). Die ist derzeit 38, und nachdem bereits mehrere Tanks in Anflügen von Größenwahn und Gottkomplex die Inis verliessen oder wegen absoluter Unfähigkeit gekickt wurden hatte ich es schon mehrfach das die Heiler mich explizit darum gebeten haben zu tanken... auch ohne Schild.

Nachdem das mehrfach vorgekommen ist, melde ich mich aktuell mit ihr auch als Tank an, mit 2-Händer und Off-Spec (allerdings Def-Haltung weil sonst is nix mit Aggro). Bislang hat ein einziger Heiler sich negativ geäussert und da habe ich natürlich sofort für nen "richtigen" Tank Platz gemacht, denn aufzwingen tu ich mich so nicht. Der Rest war immer zufrieden jemanden zu haben der das tanken übernimmt.

Übrigens habe ich nun auch mit insgesamt 4 Chars beim leveln Inis geheilt und muss sagen das bis Zul'Farrak und Tempel ein 2-Händer Tank kein all zu grosses Problem darstellt, danach ist bis zur Scherbenwelt ein Off-Spec Plattenträger mit Schild auch locker ausreichend.

Und ganz ehrlich empfinde ich es als unnötig im Lowie Bereich auf "richtige" Specs zu bestehen, denn sonst hätte man fast gar keine Heiler/Tanks und würde als DD über 3 Stunden auf ne Ini warten, also seid froh das es Leute gibt die das übernehmen, solange sie auch wissen was sie tun, man darf sich als Off-Platti halt eben keine 3 Packs holen nur so als Beispiel.



Und dann nochmal ne Anekdote was mir so gestern passiert ist:

Mein reaktivierter Heil-Pala hat gestern sein pre-Raid Gear bis auf den Hals und ein Schmuckstück vervollständigt (inkl. 264er crafting-Hosen und 264er BoE Gürtel).
Also ging es nach PdC normal um mir Tränen der Bezwungenen zu farmen. Gruppe ging auf und einzig eine Schattenpriesterin stellte die Gefahr eines Ninja-Looters dar, da der Rest der Gruppe aus Warri, Schurke und DK bestand. Bei PdC normal achte ich sehr genau im Vorfeld auf's Gruppensetup, da hier ninjan der Trinkets ja leider doch eher die Regel als die Ausnahme ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Run verlief relativ ereignislos, und der schwarze Ritter liess das Trinket fallen. Und siehe da, die Schattenpriesterin gratuliert mir und passt.
Ich hätte nicht damit gerechnet das es 1. sofort droppt und 2. kein Ninja-Versuch statt findet, so gesehen war ich sehr positiv überrascht.

Dann musste der Pala natürlich auch gleich mal den Praxis Test hinter sich bringen also wurde noch fix ein kleiner Nachtraid organisiert.
Mit der Voraussetzung i-lvl ca. 230 inkl. Sockel / Vz, Ende 1 Uhr (um 22 Uhr begann ich mit der Suche), soweit wie's klappt, fand sich relativ fix ne halbwegs schlagkräftige Twink-Truppe.
In Kopfschütteln versetzte mich halt die Eule die uns nur mit ihrer Anwesenheit beglücken wollte wenn wir ihren unverzauberten ungesockelten i-lvl 205 Shadow-Kumpel mit durchziehen, aber auf so was kann ich verzichten. Sie meinte noch, das ja jeder mal anfangen muss sich zu equippen aber mein Argument das er das doch bitte wie jeder andere (und ich gerade eben erst) erstmal in heros machen soll stiess auf unverständnis. Aber was solls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einer unserer Mages kannte die Ini noch gar nicht, also machte ich nen kurzen Abriss der Taktik bei den einzelnen Bossen und es war kein grosses Problem.

Es gab zwar diverse Trashwipes, aufgrund diverser Tank und Heiler disco's oder unbeabsichtigt übergrosser Pulls, aber keiner verliess die Gruppe, keiner motzte, alles war ganz entspannt. Auch diejenigen die bereits ICC clear hatten und jetzt halt mit ihren Twinks da waren sahen alles mit Humor, war wirklich nett.

Unterm Strich schafften wir in etwas über 2 Stunden 7 Bosse, davon 5 im First-Try. Die Lady rang uns einen Zusatzversuch ab, weil ich als einer von 2 Heilern direkt nach Pull eine disco hatt und der Prof weil wir Heiler beim Übergang in Phase 3 irgendwie kurz brain-afk waren.
Alles in allem ein super Probelauf für meinen Zweitpala.


----------



## MasterCrain (27. August 2010)

Neulich in Drak`Tharon. Ich (Heiler Schamy) ein Tank (Krieger) und 3 DDs (alle frisch 80) Lief gut bis erster boss. Mit den Worten zünd KR griff er Trollgrind an. Ich also KR gezündet (brauchste eh net in heroes) Tja die DDs waren aber nun mal frisch 80. Ergebnis: Erfolg nicht geschafft. 
Komentarlos gehts weiter. Bis könig Dred. Während ich noch regge (50% mana hatte ich noch) Stürmt unser Tank mal eben vor bis Dred und zieht sämmtliche Raptoren mit sich. Ich fluchend hinterher, stell totems (auch Erdstoss) und kampf beginnt. 
Tja Erdstoss tickt, dann kommt fear, wir rennen 4 sekunden rum bis nächter Tick kommt, ich will heilen nur is der Tank schon tot (Kein wunder bei rund 20 Mobs) Ergebnis: Wipe.

Tank: "Lösch deine Schamy du trottel wie kann man den das Antifear totem nicht stellen"
Ich: "Es stand doch"
Tank " Laber keinen warum hatten dan alle fear?"
Ich: " Weil es nur alle 5 sekunden tickt?"
Tank "Noob" 
Tank hat die Gruppe Verlassen
Die DDs stimmten unserem Tank zu. Ich versuchte noch ein "Erdstoss totem Stand doch" aber die Antwort war "Nicht Erdstoss du Trottel das Anti fear totem" 
Da hab ich gelaevt.


----------



## Skald (27. August 2010)

In meinem Realmpool sind immer alle nett zueiander oder spielen ordentlich will auch mal so sowas erleben was ihr da erlebt;(


----------



## Philine (27. August 2010)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> Und ganz ehrlich empfinde ich es als unnötig im Lowie Bereich auf "richtige" Specs zu bestehen, denn sonst hätte man fast gar keine Heiler/Tanks und würde als DD über 3 Stunden auf ne Ini warten, also seid froh das es Leute gibt die das übernehmen, solange sie auch wissen was sie tun, man darf sich als Off-Platti halt eben keine 3 Packs holen nur so als Beispiel.



er wusste aber nicht was er tut und solche Leute hatte ich schon öfters in einer Gruppe , wenn er wenigstens gewusst hätte was er zu tun hat wäre es kein Thema gewesen ! und dann am Boss vorbeilaufen man schreibt 5 mal hier ist der Boss nein keine reaktion stumpf weiter rennen. 


Und dann noch Eq anziehen was einem 0 bringt also bitte.
Letztens auch Krieger mit Mana reg und Int sogar gesockelt also bitteeee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Réin - Dun Morogh (27. August 2010)

Skald schrieb:


> In meinem Realmpool sind immer alle nett zueiander oder spielen ordentlich will auch mal so sowas erleben was ihr da erlebt;(



Glaube mir, das willst du nicht.
Manchmal kommen da echt Beleidigungen, die weit unter die Gürtellinie gehen.
Also sein froh, dass dein Reampool so "sauber" ist...


----------



## Esda (27. August 2010)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> Tank: "Lösch deine Schamy du trottel wie kann man den das Antifear totem nicht stellen"
> Ich: "Es stand doch"
> Tank " Laber keinen warum hatten dan alle fear?"
> Ich: " Weil es nur alle 5 sekunden tickt?"
> ...



Sowas kenn ich... in Turm Hero hat auch so ein Held die zweite fearende Mobgruppe nicht in den Gang reingezogen, sondern direkt im Raum getankt... Antifear stand direkt an seinem Bärenhintern. Trotzdem sind beim Fear ein paar Leute in die nächste Grp rein. Der Tick kommt eben alle 5 Sekunden... hat er nicht verstanden, sondern rumgeflamt, obwohl niemand gestorben ist. Tja, Igno regelt.


----------



## Mäuserich (27. August 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> er wusste aber nicht was er tut und solche Leute hatte ich schon öfters in einer Gruppe , wenn er wenigstens gewusst hätte was er zu tun hat wäre es kein Thema gewesen ! und dann am Boss vorbeilaufen man schreibt 5 mal hier ist der Boss nein keine reaktion stumpf weiter rennen.
> 
> 
> Und dann noch Eq anziehen was einem 0 bringt also bitte.
> ...


Gegen gerenrische Failbobs kann man nun mal nichts machen, die gibt es auf jeder Postion.
Ist halt um so schlimmer wenn se eben keine DDs sondern ne Schlüsselrolle sind.

Grundsätzlich kann man aber doch bei dem Großteil der Spieler zumindest Grundkenntnisse voraussetzten.



Réin schrieb:


> Glaube mir, das willst du nicht.
> Manchmal kommen da echt Beleidigungen, die weit unter die Gürtellinie gehen.
> Also sein froh, dass dein Reampool so "sauber" ist...


Kann ich so bestätigen...
Der ganz schlimme Kelch was Beileidigungen angeht ist bislang zum Glück noch an mir vorüber gezogen, bei uns im Realmpool darf man sich eher über die Totalaussetzter einiger Mitspieler aufregen. Aber ganz ehrlich auf so n' "Flame-Kiddy" hätt ich auch keinen Bock!


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (27. August 2010)

Man muss ja bald sagen, wer den Gruppenchat mitliest ist selber schuld. Ich mach das so: 
"moin, ich tanke. antanken lassen bitte. wer mana braucht reggt mana, wer kürschnern will der kürschnert, wer erfolge will braucht keine träume.. gogogo ich muss in 15 minuten weg!" _Gruppenchat ausblenden, Wilde Attacke, Prankenhieb, Zermalmen, Zerfleischen *BÄM BÄM ROAR *Alle tot außer ich, /g_ "thx & bb" 
Mehr bekommt ich von ner Ini kaum mit. </ironie>
Ich bin eigtl auch recht froh über unseren Realmpool. Flames sind da eher die Ausnahme, und dann auch eher harmloses Nerdgelaber, z.B. war das Schlimmste was ich bisher gesehen habe"du kacknap!". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Da geht's im TS manchmal schlimmer zu, besonders wenn man bei so ner IMBA-Gilde als Random bei is und mal vergisst dem IMBA-Gildenmage anregen zu geben weil er zum 3. Mal innerhalb von 5 Minuten oom war.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluebarcode (27. August 2010)

Meine geschichte - aus Maraudon:

Ich - krieger - tank. Gruppe besteht aus 2 magiern, ein pala und ein healpriester.....erste gruppe, kein problem, 2. gruppe kein problem. Ich charge die 3. gruppe an, mach donnerknall und sehe im augenwinkel, dass ich die gruppe die 1 stock tiefer stand aus irgend einem grund mitgepullt hab (vllt wars auch einer der mages) jedenfalls tank ich die gruppe weiter, und seh dass die geaddete gruppe auf dem weg durch die halbe ini einfach alles mitpullt was rang und namen hatte. Ich also alle CDs angeschmissen, und schreib in den /p "ALLE RAUS AUS DER INI!!" und das 3-4 mal - ich hab die mobgruppe die ich grade getankt hab schon seit 10-20 sekunden zum instanz aus/eingang gezogen gehabt als der erste mage stirbt, dann gleich drauf der priest der pala und am ende der letzte mage. ich habs dann grade noch raus geschafft, und wurde dann natürlich voll geflamt....und das obwohl, wenn sie au mich gehört hätten alle ganz easy going überlebt hätten. Aber mit dem denken ists bei manchen einfach nicht weit her. Im endeffekt hat nur der pala begriffen was passiert ist, hat auf heal gespecct, 3 neue dds und ganz chillig durch die ini = )


----------



## Stevesteel (27. August 2010)

Bluebarcode schrieb:


> Meine geschichte - aus Maraudon:
> 
> Ich - krieger - tank. Gruppe besteht aus 2 magiern, ein pala und ein healpriester.....erste gruppe, kein problem, 2. gruppe kein problem. Ich charge die 3. gruppe an, mach donnerknall und sehe im augenwinkel, dass ich die gruppe die 1 stock tiefer stand aus irgend einem grund mitgepullt hab (vllt wars auch einer der mages) jedenfalls tank ich die gruppe weiter, und seh dass die geaddete gruppe auf dem weg durch die halbe ini einfach alles mitpullt was rang und namen hatte. Ich also alle CDs angeschmissen, und schreib in den /p "ALLE RAUS AUS DER INI!!" und das 3-4 mal - ich hab die mobgruppe die ich grade getankt hab schon seit 10-20 sekunden zum instanz aus/eingang gezogen gehabt als der erste mage stirbt, dann gleich drauf der priest der pala und am ende der letzte mage. ich habs dann grade noch raus geschafft, und wurde dann natürlich voll geflamt....und das obwohl, wenn sie au mich gehört hätten alle ganz easy going überlebt hätten. Aber mit dem denken ists bei manchen einfach nicht weit her. Im endeffekt hat nur der pala begriffen was passiert ist, hat auf heal gespecct, 3 neue dds und ganz chillig durch die ini = )



hihi, so etwas ähnliches habe ich als "Saat der Verderbnis" neu für den Hexenmeister dazu kam in einem Stratholme Run geschafft.
Alle Stockwerke kamen da angerannt ^^


----------



## Figetftw! (27. August 2010)

Auf Area 52 kann man Randoms eh knicken ... wenn man zu unfähig ist einen Cutter auszuweichen bei Halion 25 dann weiss ich auch nicht weiter :S (natürlich nur leute mit t10gear+ und angeblicher erfahrung... 3 der experten hatten sich sogar bei uns beworben /lol )


----------



## Varagon (27. August 2010)

Figetftw! schrieb:


> Auf Area 52 kann man Randoms eh knicken ... wenn man zu unfähig ist einen Cutter auszuweichen bei Halion 25 dann weiss ich auch nicht weiter :S (natürlich nur leute mit t10gear+ und angeblicher erfahrung... 3 der experten hatten sich sogar bei uns beworben /lol )




Hm irgendwie fehlt mir deine Geschichte *fg Oder habe ich die überlesen?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Würde mich schon interessieren was dir bei Halion passiert ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich hätte nicht gedacht das dieser Thread ü. 6 Seiten schafft *fg Na gut wenn man die flames raus rechnen würde wären es nur 4 aber WOW, ich finde es toll das sich so viele daran beteiligen und es sind schon echt lustige Sachen dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




/push



lg Varagon


----------



## ziwsii (27. August 2010)

Naja habe selber keine geschichte werde aber versuchen eine "pre made" zu machen.
Grp:
-Krieger tank
-Baum
-DD warri, hexer und schurke
Der krieger pullt aber der schurke bekommt aggro. Der schurke flamet den kreger... zb "lösch deinen char" oder "ey l2p noob". Und weiter gehts der krieger ist schon ganz verheult mit seiner gruppe beim boss angekommen. Beim boss versagt der heiler also der tank stirbt und der schurke tankt den boss zu ende mit seinem uber l33t 277ilvl gear. Nach dem boss ist der schurke weg und der baum und der DD warri flamen den krieger tank an das er in die verdammte frost p. gehen soll weil er da veniger schaden bekommt! Noch bevor der enragte baum und der auch vor wut kochende warri sich bewusst werden das er ein krieger ist schreibt der krieger tank einen netten beitrag bei buffed in dem er erklären will was für dumme leute wow spielen!


----------



## No_ones (27. August 2010)

rnd grb burg utgarde .. ich schurke 25k leben dann da tank 30k leben ich erstma oO im chat 

dann erster boss .. alle kacken ab außer ich ( schurke ftw) der tank meint direkt "Der Schurke ist schuld der hat mehr gepullt und sich dann unsichtbar gemacht" 

ich "hö nein ich wollte nur nich sterben"

tank leavt grp


----------



## myadictivo (28. August 2010)

@specs im low bereich

ich kann es aber nicht verstehen, dass da teilweise leute rumwuseln mit account-gebundenen gegenständen und dann nicht die 1k gold aufbringen für dual spec (wobei die zumindest ja meist wissen wie man ne klasse spielt, weil sie sich nen weng damit auseinandersetzen) und ich möchte meinen shamy nicht mit der ele skillung als healer spielen müssen. da würden mir schon wichtige dinge abgehen. zauberzeitverkürzung, procs und skills die den arsch retten könnten.

wenn die gruppe zusammenarbeitet will ich garnicht verneinen, dass es durchaus möglich ist auch artfremd geskillt seiner rolle nachzukommen. aber meistens ist doch chaotisch. der tank hat noch nicht angefangen aggro aufzubauen, da seh ich schon random DD klasse die aoe geschosse rauszuhauen. die mob meute denkt sich dann "guuut, gehn wir halt mal geschlossen auf den caster".. ich hab ja als heiler ein wenig den luxus net so arg im gewusel zu stecken, aber wenn ich mir das 10x angucken muss in folge frage ich mich schon öfters mal ob ich mal aus versehen nicht auf die heiltaste kommen soll ? lernen durch tod ?

ich hab mir jetzt extra nen tank noch angefangen, den ich vorhabe ausschließlich durch randomgroup inzen zu leveln..schaun wir mal was das für ein spass wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gestern aber auch ne schöne gruppe im schwarzfels gehabt. 2 schurken, magier (?-scho vergessen) und pala. pala auch net tank geskillt, kein schild..zack,bämm..bei der ersten größeren mobgruppe gabs das chaos und vom geistheiler laufen war angesagt..der pala kannte die inze nicht (hat mich als im /w zugetextet) und ich muss sagen ich war da auch das letzte mal zu classic zeiten drinne..

im endeffekt hat er geleavt und wir haben dann ohne tank weitergespielt. halt mit taktik und wir haben sogar glaub nen kleenen zwischenboss gekillt in der zusammenstellung. war halt nix mit alles zusammenpullen und wegbomben *bämm* sondern dann halt ma klassenmechanik gekonnt einsetzen.später kam noch ein tank (der zwar auch angeblich net tank geskillt war, aber immerhin sagte er das gleich und es war gut und er hat die sache auch gut gemacht)..glaub nur einmal dummerweise add gezogen -> geistheiler..

hat auf jeden fall aber sauviel spass gebracht, die pumpe ging ab und an und man mußte nicht immer nur eine taste drücken und meiner meinung nach macht genau das den reiz aus. sich halt zusammen finden zu müssen. langweilig wärs ja wenns immer optimal laufen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und bisher hatte ich noch nicht einmal rumgeflame und co im channel. selbst wenn es mal länger gedauert hat. bin echt überrascht wie zivilisiert es (noch) zugeht.


----------



## Littletall (31. August 2010)

Woah, der Thread ist aber weit runter gerutscht.

Eine tolle Geschichte von mir mal wieder. Gestern bin ich völlig freiwillig in die Grube hc gegangen (das kann ich sonst nicht ausstehen, zu viele miese Tanks dort erlebt).

Die Gruppe bestand aus mir, Pala von meinem Freund, total zufällig einem mir bekannten Schamanen von meinem Server, einem Pala Tank und einem DK von anderen Servern.

Naja, der Tank sagt gleich, dass er sich nicht auskennt. Das war mir auf Anhieb sympathisch. Ich hab ihm alles nett erklärt und der Schammie hat geholfen.

Und die Grube hat super geklappt! Wir sind kein einziges mal gewipet! Der einzige Tod war in der Höhle, wo ich die Aggro hatte.

Der Tank meinte am Ende, er hätte das erste mal seit 8 Monaten wieder gespielt. Ich bin überwältigt! Viele "Königsmörder" haben in der Grube hc schlechter getankt als er.

Das war eine wirklich nette Erfahrung.


----------



## Legendary (31. August 2010)

No_ones schrieb:


> rnd grb burg utgarde .. ich schurke 25k leben dann da tank 30k leben ich erstma oO im chat
> 
> dann erster boss .. alle kacken ab außer ich ( schurke ftw) der tank meint direkt "Der Schurke ist schuld der hat mehr gepullt und sich dann unsichtbar gemacht"
> 
> ...



Du bist so toll! <3


----------



## Toxxical (31. August 2010)

-


----------



## Sabsy (31. August 2010)

Jaja die lieben Random Gruppen!

Meine Geschichte betrifft keine 5er Ini sonder eine Random Weekly Gruppe. 

Bei uns am Server war mal wieder PDK 2. Boss Weekly. Tja man denkt sich, das kann ja nicht so schwer sein. Da hat man sich aber schwer getäuscht. Ich spiele selber 3 Tanks (Dudu, Pala, DK) die alle ziemlich gut ausgestattet sind (keiner unter GS 5,5k). Im Handelschat wird noch ein Tank für Weekly gesucht, also ich da mit meinem DK rein. 

Erster Boss 3 Wipes. Der 2. Tank (Pala) sagt er fängt an zu tanken. Ok dann mach mal. Jäger Aggro, Jäger tot. Mage Aggro, Mage tot. 
2. Versuch: Tank sagt er tankt Ätzschlund. Tank ist auf Schreckensmaul. Wipe. 
3. Versuch: das gleiche. 
4. Versuch: endlich liegt er. 

Nun der zweite Boss. 1 Wipe. 

Ich als DK sag ich tank den Boss wegen unterbrechen und so nem Schmarn. Lady spawnt, Wipe. Ok dann tank ich eben die Adds. Pala tankt den Boss an, Jäger hat Aggro, Jäger down. Irgendwie haben wir es dann doch noch geschafft, aber ich kann nicht sagen wie. 

Das traurige ist, dass mir das mit so ziemlichen jedem Char bei der Weekly passiert ist. Und es war keiner mit nem schlechten GS dabei. Es kennt einfach nur keiner. Ich habs mit nem kleinen ausprobiert. 1 Teil für Frostmarken kaufen, den Rest für Triumph und man kommt über GS 5k ohne je eine Raidini von innen gesehen zu haben. Das ist ehrlich gesagt ziemlich traurig. Im Endeffekt lohnen sich die Repkosten für die Marken nicht mehr.


----------



## Izara (31. August 2010)

Normalerweise hätte ich nur die Standartstories zu berichten wie Tank kann nicht tanken, alle flamen, Heal zu blöd etc..

Aber Sonntag morgen hab ich mit meiner kleinen Paladina echt fast die Lust am Healen verloren -.-

Melde mich mit 68 zum ersten Mal für Burg Utgarde als Heal an. Mit 12k Mana denk ich, wird das schon klappen, hab da schon früher Heals mit weniger gesehen und da ich bisher BC Inis ohne große Probleme geheilt bekommen hab, konnte ja nicht wirklich was schief gehn. Dachte ich.

Gruppe sieht so aus:

Tank, 72, DK

DDs bestehen aus:

80, DK, unholy

71, Hexer, OHNE irgendeinen Dämon

72, Mage

alle 4 außer mir vom anderen Server, aber gleiche Gilde

Ich denk nur, ohje 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Stoffis, die wild rumbomben werden.. So geschah es dann auch. Mage pullt ununterbrochen neue Mobs, ich oom, Hexer macht Aderlass, bis er nur noch 800 life hat und schreit "Heil, du noob!"

Tank verliert viel zu viel Life, einmal Talentverteilung angeschaut "ui, ein DD.."   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich frag den Tank per Whisper nett, ob er mich bitte bei 3k Mana reggen lassen kann, da ich damit unmöglich die ganze Gruppe in einem derart unkontrollieren Kampf heilen kann. 

Von ihm kam dann "der 80er packt das schon". 

Ich: "Aber DU tankst. Wenn der 80er tanken würde, wär mir das auch egal mit der Mana -.- "

Also durfte ich an keinem Punkt der ini reggen, bis ich mich einfach mal aus Protest hingesetzt hab und getrunken hab. War mir egal, was die da machen. Als dann der 80er mit 2% Leben - nur er - überlebt hat, ging das geflame los.. Ich hab dann nett darauf hingewiesen, dass bisher nur der Mage tanken wollte und der Tank es nicht wichtig fand, dass ich genug Mana hab, um ihn und seine lernresistenten Kumpels im Schlepptau zu heilen. 

Bei dem Boss mit den Frostgräbern hat natürlich keiner den Heal aus dem Frostgrab, Heal stirbt im Frostgrab, Tank stirbt, Stoffis eh und der 80er mit Full HP (ca 32k) packt den Boss nicht allein *rofl* Wohlgemerkt non hero.. Nun gut, dachte ich, ich geb denen noch ne Chance, sage in einem schön langen Text, wer was zu tun hat bei dem Boss und dass man doch bitte darauf achten soll, die Leute aus den Frostgräbern zu holen. Denkste! Wipe. Bin dann reingelaufen und stelle fest, dass alle liegengeblieben sind. Im Boss.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bevor ich auch nur mit dem Rezzen ansetzen konnte, fängt der dumme Hexer (dumm, weil keinen Dämon gehabt und nur Saaten drauf) an, zu flamen, warum ich nicht heile und was der Scheiß denn soll. Hab ich nur höflich drauf hingewiesen, dass die jetzt mal laufen können und die Gruppe verlassen. 

Was für Deppen.. Servernamen sag ich jetzt mal nicht, ist schon peinlich genug, dass 2 DKs nen Boss nicht packen xD


----------



## Virikas (31. August 2010)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> Zwar sollen DDs etwas auf ihre Aggro achten, Stichwort Rücksicht und so, aber simples bomben und Heilaggro MUSS ein Tank einfach halten können!



Kommt schon arg drauf an .. Selbst unser Raid MT hält die Aggro meiner Eule nur, wenn ich von ihm Wachsamkeit hab.. An Mobgruppen stehen da mit Starfall+Hurricane bis zu 30k DPS.. Das MUSS kein Tank halten können.
Aber das nur am Rande:

Wir sind ne ganze Zeitlang mit Krieger Tank + Bäumchen + Mir (Shadow, Eule, Firemage wo ich grad Lust drauf hatte) Heroes gelaufen. Der Tank kann spielen, das Bäumchen kann heilen und ich mach genug Schaden, dass wir die ini prinzipiell zu dritt machen könnten. Dann gibt es ja aber keinen Ini Port 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also freundlich nachdem alle in der Ini stehen die Frage vom Tank "Darfs ein wenig schneller sein?"
Nachdem alle bejaht hatten begaben sich dann solche Geschichten:

1. Burg: Sämtlichen Trash bis zum Raum mit den Drachen zusammen pullen (nicht EIN Mob ging dem Tank verloren und ich lief in N11 Gestalt nebenher). Den gebombed und direkt den kompletten Drachenraum gepullt. So gings dann die ganze Instanz durch weiter. Zeitstempel nach Endboss Kill (alles lebt, keiner gestorben): 6:54 Minuten

Frage vom Tank: "Wollte ihr noch ne Ini?"
Alles bejaht..

2. Azol Nerub:
Die beiden ersten Wachen mit in den ersten Raum genommen und Boss gepulled.. Leider ein Melee verstorben, aber knappe 70k GruppenDPS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einfach sehr spassig. Bei dem Boss in Drak, wo man die Adds die die Treppe runterkommen killen muss, pullt unser Bäumchen in Katzengestalt+Baumrinde grundsätzlich erstmal den Raum mit den Fledermäusen dazu.

Ist auf jeden Fall immer wieder Spassig mit der Kombo und bisher hat sich auch kaum ein DD beschwert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten spiel ich mir grad noch nen KriegerTank hoch. Ist von Anfang an als Schutzkrieger gelevelt und ich behaupte ich kann den Spielen.
Erstes Mal Burg Normal Tanken.. Grad frisch 70.. Soweit wie möglich das Kobaltset zu den Acc. Gebundenen Sachen angezogen, gesockelt und verzaubert. Knapp 12k HP mit Befehlsruf und rechnerisch critimmun (auf Level 70 gegen Level 73). Ich hab also wirklich versucht mich bestmöglichst vorzubereiten.
Ich lande in der Ini..
DK Level 68, teilweise Anfangsequip aus dem DK Startgebiet noch an.. Mein erster Gedanke "Ok der kriegt keine Wachsamkeit, das lohnt nicht"
Jäger Level 72, Survival geskilled, Acc. Gebundene Waffen und nen Wolf als Pet. Mein Gedanke "Ok der könnte gut Schaden machen. Aber hat ja Irre, Wachsamkeit lohnt nicht"
Hexer Level 70, Destro Spec, keine Acc. Gebundenen Waffen. Hexer sind aggrotechnisch bei mir nicht unbedingt beliebt, also kriegt er die Wachsamkeit. Ich ernte im Gegenzug dazu den ersten Flame vom Jäger, wieso er als hochleveligster Char nicht die Wachsamkeit bekäme.. Noch freundlichen weise ich auf Irre und Totstellen hin...
71er Bäumchen als Heiler. Sah soweit ok aus.
Ich futter mir noch ein wenig Buffood, frische Befehlsruf auf und frag "Ok, alle Ready?"

1. Jäger: Ja gogo muss gleich Raid
2. DK: Japp kann losgehen
3. Hexer: kk
4. Bäumchen: Jupp leg los

Ich charge auf den ersten Mob und sehe noch im Ansturm den zweiten Mob an einem komischen lila Strahl in die entgegengesetze Richtung fliegen.
Schockwelle auf Mob 1, einschreiten auf DK, Verwüsten und Schildschlag auf Mob 2
Ok 12k Aggro sollten erstmal reichen
Charge zurück zu Mob 1, Verwüsten drauf, Rache dr... Zack rennt der Mobs mir davon... Was erblicke ich da in der Leiste? Ablenkender Schuss....
Na gut, wenigstens stehen jetzt beide Mobs unten .oO

Da schillert es mir dann auch schon in Blau aus dem /p entgegen "Siehste sag ich doch, gib mir endlich Wachsamkeit".
Kickvote geht noch nicht, als Whisper an den Heiler "Lass den Jäger bitte einfach sterben.. Wenner Aggro zieht oder wie grad spottet, hatter Pech, ich nehm den Mob dann wenn er sich totstellt. Oder tot ist.."
Antwort vom Bäumchen "KK einer weniger auf den ich achten Muss *freus*"

Den Rest bis zum ersten Boss ist der Jäger dann irgendwann gestorben (diesmal "echte" Aggro vom falschen (Kreuz, wenn Totenkopf noch lebt), aber schon doof, wenn man weder Irre noch Totstellen in der Leiste hat .oO) und hat dann kommentarlos geleaved. Der nachrückende Krieger DD war dann ganz entspannt und Problemlos, so dass wir danach noch Nexus und nochmal Burg waren. Am Ende hatten allen mindestens ihren Level 70 Erfolg und alle waren zufrieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mäuserich (31. August 2010)

Letzter Samstag:

Klein Cubbý, seines Zeichens Heilpaladin und lediglich 3 Tage zuvor mit fast allem was man sich vor Raids besorgen kann fertig geworden hatte so richtig Bock seine Fähigkeiten unter Raidbedingungen unter Beweis zu stellen.
Da ich aber mit heros für den Tag durch war trieb ich mich auf meinem Main rum und hielt nebenbei Ausschau nach einem Randoom-Raid.

Es tauchte ein Gesuch im sng-Channel auf für einen Raid der noch Leute mit Erfahrung suchte, GS ab 5,3k... Ich hab keine Ahnung wie GS skaliert da ich das Addon nicht nutze, aber ich hab mal von www.wtfismygearscore.com gehört, also die Seite mal angesurft und meinen Cubbý nachgeschlagen... 5130 GS, interessant wie ein gutes 200er Trinket und BiS-Buchbände (is beim Holy-Pala auch i-lvl 200) einen scheinbar runter ziehen können, aber ich bin der Meinung das ich es nicht nötig habe da zu schönen.
Auf jeden Fall legte das ganze erst mal ad akta und widmete mich wieder meinem Main, bis nach einiger Zeit nur noch ein Heil-Pala gesucht wurde, und scheinbar auch 30 Min keiner zu finden war. Also meldete ich mich, sagte das ich clear Erfahrung hab, aber mein Twink-Pala nur GS 5,1 k hat. Mit "sry das reicht nicht" wurde mir eine Absage erteilt.
Irgendwie war ich aber neugierig wie viel Hirn hinter dem GS-verlangenden wohl steckt, also loggte ich auf meinen Pala und schrieb in den SnG-Channel: "Holy-Pala (Twink) sucht ICC 25, Clear-Erfahrung mit mehreren Chars vorhanden", es dauerte keine 5 Sekunden da war ich auch schon ohne einen whisper oder ähnliches in der Gruppe.

An dieser Stelle könnte ich mich jetzt über die unglaubliche Menge Gimps mit gutem Gear, aber Failsockeln und fehlenden Enchants aufregen für die Movement wohl nur in direktem Zusammhang mit verlegung des Eigenen Wohnortes in Zusammenhang steht, aber statt dessen freute ich mich darüber das dank 30 % Buff selbst für die grössten Günter der erste Flügel mit zwar halb totem Raid nach jedem Boss dennoch first Try zu clearen ist und ich dank Null Konkurenz auf Heilplatte neue Schultern bekam.

Besonders "niedlich" war eine Blutelfen-Jägerin: selten, wenn nicht sogar noch nie zuvor habe ich einen derartigen Failbob erlebt... Das ihr Equip was sockel und vz anging ein einziger Fail war muss denke ich nicht ausgebreitet werden, aber sie schaffte es bei der weekly (Lady) Dornovan gezielt down zu bringen, schrieb ständig das sie doch item x und item y gerne hätte anstatt zu würfeln und danach dann immer "wartet" um kurz darauf 5-10 mal zu rollen. Auf die Frage wer denn keine Erfahrung hat und evtl. ne Erklärung braucht meldete sich ein Hexer der sagte er kenne es nur aus Heiler-Sicht, die Jägerin meldete sich nur zu Wort wenn es um Loot ging.
Ach ja und die Aufforderung eine Flask zu nehmen ignorierte sie, bis sie wirklich 5 mal mit Namen angesprochen wurde und dann whisperte sie dem Raidleiter was denn ne Flask ist. Dieser erklärte ihr im TS das Fläschchen gemeint sein und sie fragte dann welches denn gut für sie wäre... und als selbst das ihr erklärt wurde sagte sie das sie keine dabei habe. Tja Pech für sie, denn so ging Wodins Glückshalskette an den ihr im würfeln unterlegenen Melee-Schami.

Ganz im Ernst: ich habe nichts gegen Neulinge, das können auch zich Leute bestätigen die unter meiner Leitung ihre ersten Schritte in Raids gesetzt haben, aber was ich auf den Tot nicht ausstehen kann sind Leute die sich ohne einen Plan zu haben in Raids schleichen, die Gruppe behindern und nicht mal nachfragen wenn sie etwas nicht verstehen sondern es weiterhin falsch machen!



Und noch ein anderes Erlebnis von meiner kleinen 37er Kriegerin:

Ich kam in eine angefangene Kloster-Gruppe, Kathedrale um genau zu sein. Der Vorhof war leer und ein DD hatte sich scheinbar verdrückt. Es wurde nett gegrüsst und der Paladin der mit seinem 2-Händer tankte pullte das innere der Kathedrale. Wie Lesern dieses Threads bekannt sein könnte, habe ich in der Level-Range nicht gegen tankende Off'ler das es problemlos heilbar ist und man so fix nen Tank für die Ini hat.
Allerdings war dieses Exemplar recht forsch, denn so 2-3 Gruppen waren der Standard und Aggro hielt er nur mäßig... Aber der Heiler war auf Zack, also kein all zu grosses Problem. 
Aber nun kommts: wir hatten eine Schneise zum Boss freigeschlagen als unser Tank mit den Worten "Clear-Run" an den Boss lief. Jeder der das mal versucht hat weiss: ja richtig, oh fuck, da added jetzt der ganze Bau.
Trotz eine wirklich als heroisch zu bezeichnenden Leistung des Heilers, denn er hielt das Spielchen ein paar Minuten, kam es zum wipe. Und Lernresistenz sei dank im Anschluss zu noch einem ^^
Danach wurde dann vernünftig zu Ende gemacht.


----------



## Tamîkus (31. August 2010)

hmm gestern abend grube von saron alle sind drin healer sagt mus kurz afk 1 min tank stürmt vor pullt 3 mob gruppen stirbt flamet die gruppe und leavt


----------



## Philine (31. August 2010)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> hmm gestern abend grube von saron alle sind drin healer sagt mus kurz afk 1 min tank stürmt vor pullt 3 mob gruppen stirbt flamet die gruppe und leavt



da kann man wieder sehen wieviele Leute auf den Chat achten !

Ich find´s immer wieder zu komisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (31. August 2010)

Auch wenn die Geschichte anfängt wie eine, ist es keine der hier meistvertretenen Nörgel-Geschichten -zumindest soll es keine sein.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bin gerade dabei meinen kleinen Palatank hochzuleveln, und da ich auf questen (nachdem ich mit meinem Main den Meister der Lehren gemacht hab *örks*) nich wirklich Lust habe, nutze ich dafür den Dungeonfinder - geht ja auch schön flott, mit nem Tank.

Jedenfalls verschlägt es mich (mit lvl 28 iirc) das erste Mal seit geraumer Zeit wieder nach Gnomeregan. An das Setup erinnere ich mich nich mehr wirklich. Ich weiß nur noch, daß ein Ele und ein Heal-Druide von meinem Realm dabei war. Ich erinnere mich deswegen daran, da er einer dieser gogo-Freaks war. Wenn ich mal oom war und gerade anfing zu reggen: "go". Wenn man gerade dabei war Questitems einzusammeln: "go"
Er war es dann auch, der meinte er müsse gleich mal ne Abkürzung nehmen, also springt er direkt am Anfang runter auf das Riesen-Zahnrad (der eine oder andere weiß sicher was ich meine), die anderen hinterher. Und nach einer face palm meinerseits, weil den Mobs da unten natürlich scheißegal war, daß der Tank noch nich unten war, bin ich dann auch runter. Unten mit 10% HP angekommen hab ich dann auch gleich mal versucht die Mobs einzuzfangen. War gar nich so einfach, da da unten alle durcheinanderliefen und eine Gruppe nach der anderen pullten. Aber wir hatten Glück, niemand wurde gekillt. Also ging es direkt weiter. Wir kamen zu der Schräge, an deren Ende der Endboss wartet. Wie _manche_ sicher wissen, ist es da besonders wichtig, sich möglichst nah an der Wand zu halten._ Manche?_ Ja, *manche*. Denn _andere_ wissen es leider nich. Wir bekämpfen also die vor- oder vorvorletzte Gruppe auf der Schräge, da seh ich beim Umschauen, daß der Ele sein Totem direkt am Rand abgestellt hatte, worauf hin sich unten einige Mobs zum Fuß der Schräge aufmachten und natürlich alle ihre Freunde zur Party mitbringen wollten. Als wir also gerade unsere Mobgruppe erledigt hatten, sah ich auch schon wie eine wütende Horde grünleuchtender Roboter und Dunkelzwerge, etwa 2 Dutzend an der Zahl, die Schräge empor stürmte - irgendwie war das einer der epischsten Momente seit langem.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mit einer letzten Verzweiflungstat, schmieß ich ihnen meine Weihe in den Weg und war innerhalb von wenigen Sekunden tot. Direkt nach mir dann der Heal-Druide, welcher dann auch prompt die Gruppe verließ. Die anderen machten sich dann auch aus dem Staub während ich mich unter ständigem Kopfschütteln auf den Rückweg zur Instanz machte. Ende des Nörgelkapitels der Geschichte!

Danach ging's dann kurz zum reppen und direkt wieder in die Wartschlange. Nach ner halben Minute etwa fand ich wieder eine Gruppe, und wieder war es Gnomeregan. Fand ich gut, denn mit der letzten Gruppe konnte ich nich mal annähernd alle Questitems einsammeln. Nach dem Begrüßungsfloskelns und dem Buffritual ging's dann auch los. Anfangs fiel mir nur der Pala-DD auf, der immer wieder Aggro zog. Ich schaute mir kurz seine Buffs an und sah, daß er noch "Zorn der Gerechtigkeit" (oder wie der heißt) am laufen hatte, +80% threat. Nachdem ich ihn bat den Buff zu canceln tat er das nach einem "ups sry" auch direkt. Ab da ging es recht harmonisch. Ich musste kaum zurückspotten, der Heiler (wieder ein Druide) machte nen guten Job und niemand pullte versehentlich irgendwelche Gruppen. Wir machten sogar einen Abstecher in Ecken der Instanz, wo von uns keiner bisher war. Alles in allem eine sehr gechillte Gruppe, für das sonstige 'Wir rushen auch wenn wir noch nich imba sind'-Gehabe.
Als wir fertig waren haben wir dann direkt noch 4 weite Inis zusammen bestritten. Alles sehr harmonisch, alle mit Spaß und Sachverstand bei der Sache. Als dann auch der letzte unserer Gruppe lvl 30 erreicht hatte, sind wir dann nach ner netten Verabschiedung - also keiner 08/15 thx & bb Abfertigung - wieder unserer Wege gegangen. Alles in allem war das mal wieder ne sehr schöne Random-Erfahrung. Und ich kann nur hoffen, daß ich solche Gruppen noch öfter finde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord Aresius (31. August 2010)

Blutsegeladmiral schrieb:


> 1. Geschichte mit schlechtem Ausgang
> .
> .
> .
> ...



Oh ja, Punkt 2 würd ich auch gern öfters erleben. Passiert aber nur ca. alle 50 - 100 Inis mal.

Punkt 1 erlebt man leider andauernd, ich kann einfach nicht begreifen was in den Köpfen mancher Menschen vor sich geht.


Kurzes Beispiel meinerseits als ich mit meinem Heiler-Twink wieder Grube Saron kam -.- , alle anderen 4 aus derselben Gilde.

Beim Ick erwähn ich jedesmal, das man von ihm weglaufen soll wenn er Giftbombe castet, das man ihn kiten muss wenn er jemand verfolgt,..... aber nein, es sterben wieder alle DDs weil Null Movement. Tank und ich haben den dann noch alleine runter gehauen, so die letzten 75 %. Einer der DDs ist auch nebenbei am telen, krieg nach dem rezzen nix mit anscheinend, reitet aber frontal die Anhöhe hoch, rein in die Mobs und stirbt natürlich. nach 2 Minuten mach ich darauf aufmerksam, das der DD laufen muss, ich komm nicht an ihn ran..... keine Reaktion, dafür vom anderen DD, der wäre noch telen.

Ich hab daraufhin gesagt, das es mir so keinen Spaß macht und hab die Gruppe verlassen. Und ja vorher bei Garfrost sind auch alle DDs gestorben weil man es ja nicht nötig hielt, auch wenn man den 20 Stack hat, hinter nem Felsbrocken zu laufen -.-


----------



## T!tania (31. August 2010)

Was mir immer wieder bei vielen Palatanks "im Wachstum" (also unter 80) auffällt, daß sie vergessen den Aggro-Buff anzuschalten. Zorn der Gerechtigkeit heißt der glaub ich, mein Main is zwar Pala, aber war noch nie Tank und wird vermutlich auch nie einer sein, darum brauch ich den Skill so selten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...

Jedenfalls wie so oft gibts vernünftige Vertreter dies dann anmachen und sich entschuldigen wenn man sie drauf aufmerksam macht, natürlich nicht in dem Ton "EY ALDER MAHC DEN SCH**** BUF AN DU NAB". Aber manchmal bringt auch das eben wieder nichts, einigen hab ich auch schon ohne Erfolg beschrieben wie das Symbol aussieht und daß es in der Schutz-Rubrik zu finden ist...

Die beste Antwort darauf die ich aber bisher gehört habe:
"Ich tank schon die ganze Zeit ohne SdK (!), des geht schon , da muß man nur gut sein!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sorn der Kerechtikgeit, alles klar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## victorymon (31. August 2010)

was mir immer negativ auffällt sind diese Hetzer-Tanks. Ständig auf GOGOGO!und wenn der Heiler auch noch so wenig Mana hat, egal. Ganze Bossgruppen werden ignoriert (wenn möglich) weil es soll ja schnell gehenund wenn dann auchnoch der Tank stirbt (Überzahl? kein Mana? pff, ist doch hier kein Kindergeburtstag!) dann ist der Heiler schuld. Es wird geschimpft und die Leute hauen abkomischerweise passiert das am häufigsten in den 70er Startinstanzen


----------



## Videorecordum (31. August 2010)

Aloha!

Ich bins mal wieder. Und es wird wieder ein längerer Text.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Seit meiner Schilderung einer wahrlich angenehmen Random-Gruppe sind schon einige tage verstrichen und ich muss sagen ich hatte seither viele positive Erlebnisse.
Und ich hoffte das dieser Zustand anhalten möge.

Leider tat es das nicht.
Gestern Abend hatte es mich wieder zurück auf den Boden der Realität gezogen.

Ich meldete mich wieder mit meinem Schami als Heiler ( was andres will er einfach nicht ausüben ) für ne RnD-Hero an.
Als Instanz ging dann Burg Utgarde auf.

Wir waren vom Setup:
Tank DK
Vergelter Pala
Schurke
ArkanMage
und meine Wenigkeit.

Ich guckte mir wieder im Überflug das Equip vom Tank ( und spasseshalber auch der DDs ) durch. Durchwegs T9 und höher und der Mage in PvP-Equip.
Dachte alles Roger - gemütliches Heilen am Plan.

Wir buffen und so - ich geb mein Erdschild und ne Springflut dem Tank ( is ein kleiner Wink das mein Schami bereit ist ...... )
Wir warten daraufhin das er loslegt ....... 
Kommt vom Mage dann schon : Können wir uns ein wenig beeilen ? ( is mir immer noch lieber als ogogogogog ! )
Daraufhin legt der DK los ... und ich merk schon ... Aggro is anscheinend im Sonderangebot - weil sich alle streiten darum.

Das was mir allerdings da schon merkwürdig vorkam war - das sich der Mage immer HINTER mich gestellt hat und ICH steh schon fast auf max range.
Ab und An kam mal so ein Arkanschlag ... ganz selten Arkane Geschosse.
Wir mühen uns bis zum ersten Boss mit weniger Schadensoutput und mehr Schadensinput als erwartet.
Sagen wir so, ich hatte alle Händevoll zutun um alle so gut wies geht, dem wirbelnden Nether vorzuenthalten.

Letzte Gruppe vorm ersten boss Gepullt UND denn Boss gleich mit.
Was normalerweise kein Problem ist. Denkste.
Paladin nippelt ab weil er sah das Boss dann mich im target hatte weil ich heilen musste wie verrückt.
Schneller als instant ( oder liegts an meiner etwas höheren Reaktionszeit mit 35 ?? Ne sicher ned )


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Kampf geht weiter - Gruppe endlich tot, kommen schon die Skelette angelaufen und beginnen freudestrahlend auf mein einzuprügeln.
Ich habs ned geschafft in dem Chaos nahe an den Tank zu kommen.

Der Magier steht nebenmir und castet fröhlich auf den Boss.
Nochmal zu Erinnerung - Mage im PvP-Equip ( Arenasachen ) wo man denkt das CC noch ne Rolle spielen könnte.
Keine Frostnova .... kein Blizzard ..... Nix.
Ich denk mir OK - Wasserschild oben halten gibt wenigstens fett Mana retour.
Das ging solang bis der verstorbene Pala im GruppenChat schrieb - Heiler wird gekloppt - DA kam dann Tod und Verfall vom Tank.
ZACK - Mein Schami im Eisgrab ..... abwarten und Tee trinken war meine Devise..... den auch da kam nix.
Es verstarb in der Zwischenzeit dann der Schurke auch.
Aber wir schafften den Boss.

So in etwa verlief die ganze Instanz.
Drauf angesprochen kam nedmal ne Antwort.
Der Magier der am Anfang noch um etwas Beeilung gebeten hat lief immer hinten rum.
Nach dem Pull von ViererGruppen kam mal 5 Sekunden Nix von ihm.
Als dann die Mobs so auf 50% waren kam mal Arkanschlag - Arkanschlag - Mob stirbt - 2sec Warten - Zielwechsel - Arkanschl.....Mob Tot.
Also der Schaden von dem Magier hielt sich in Grenzen .... ich hab als healgeskillter Schami knappe 50% seines Schadens gemacht. ( und ich bin ned wirklich gut im Damage )
Seine Beteiligung an dem ganzen Geschehen is also wirklich minimalst gewesen.
Ich dachte er zockt vielleicht so im Wachkoma, beim Schlafwandeln ... aber kaum war ein Erzvorkommen am Schirm zusehen war er am kloppen.

Naja, jedenfalls machten wir die Ini zu Ende.
Und meine Laune danach war nimmer die Beste ( selbst Schuld, weil ich mich davon runterziehen lies )

Lange Rede - Kurzer Sinn:

Ich konnte bzw. kann es ned verstehen wie man so unbeteiligt durch die Instanz geht.
Auch wenn ich die Instanz ned mag, schau ich das ich im angemessenen Tempo durchkomme, keinen aufhalte und meine Aufgabe erledige ( Tank-Heal-DD ).

Mir fällt immer mehr auf, das viele Spieler nur so halblustig durch die Instanz streifen und nichmal das mindeste dazutun.
Noch weniger könnte man nur mehr machen wenn man auf Folgen gehen würd.
Also, ich persönlich könnte und würde SO nicht spielen.
Da mach ich lieber ne Pause mit WoW.

Aber das is halt meine Meinung dazu bzw. darüber.

Wünsche euch noch nen angenehmen Nachmittag und nen schönen Feierabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Euer Video


----------



## Mellori (31. August 2010)

T!tania schrieb:


> Die beste Antwort darauf die ich aber bisher gehört habe:
> "Ich tank schon die ganze Zeit ohne SdK (!), des geht schon , da muß man nur gut sein!"
> 
> 
> ...



hahahah geil^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (31. August 2010)

Nun ja, letztens wurde ein Tank für ein paar Heroics gesucht, u.a. für einige Erfolge. Ich hab mich gemeldet, hab immerhin unbuffed 46k HP, gebufft ca. 50k. Sollte wohl reichen. Der hat außerdem locker 20 Minuten gesucht, dachte ich halt, ich tu etwas Gutes und staub nebenher ein paar Erfolge ab. Von wegen...

Was bekomme ich als erstes zurückgewhispert? 

"dala mitte"

Jetzt war ich doch leicht erstaunt. Gearcheck für Heroics?!

"Äh, wir reden doch von Heroics, oder? Dafür Gearcheck?"

"jap"

Danach fiel mir einfach nichts mehr ein... ich war sprachlos. O - M - G!

"hallo?!"

"kommste mit oda nich?!"


----------



## Littletall (1. September 2010)

Gestern in der Grube HC hab ich wohl den schnellsten Tankleave aller Zeiten erlebt.

Es handelte sich um einen Pala-Tank. Er tankt die erste Gruppe, das klappt gut. Er hetzt nach vorne zur zweiten Gruppe und dann addet eins dieser ätzenden Riesenskelette.

Ich versuche mich so gut wies geht am Leben zu halten, tippe Add in den Chat (der Tank ist noch an der nächsten Gruppe) und sterbe. Ich heile als Geist der Erlösung noch so viel, wie geht, aber die Gruppe wipet, bis auf den Tank, der macht Gottesschild und Ruhestein.
Ich warte nur kurz und siehe da, der Tank hat die Gruppe verlassen.

Die ganze Gruppe war sprachlos. Ein von ihm selbst verschuldeter Wipe und er haut ab.

Nach ca. 5 Minuten kriegen wir einen neuen Tank (Todesritter). Dieser holt sofort die ätzenden Add-Skelette. Der Rest der Ini war zwar etwas stressig zu heilen, klappte aber super und mir ist nur einmal ein DD abgenibbelt.

Warum treff ich immer in der Grube diese unfreundlichen Tanks?


----------



## Aridion (1. September 2010)

Moin, 

wollt auch mal was zu dem Thema sagen :-)

War gestern mit meinen DK-Tank ( Blutskillung wegen Vorbereitung auf Cata) mit 2 bekannten Ini runs.

Wir 3 sind alle kurz vor Stufe 70

wir waren so zusammen gestellt
DK Tank
Priest 
Mage

es kamen durch random noch 2 Mages hinzu und waren sethek, es war einer der schönnsten Inzenruns die ich je hatte, 3 sheeps und immer nur 1-2 mobbs die umgehauen werden mussten, und auch wenn mal aus versehen ne 2 Group Mobs dazu kam lag die schneller im staub als ich bis 10 zählen kann. hatten richtig unseren spass dabei auch war mal eine gepflegt unterhaltung im chat ( des kommt in den meisten gruppen immer zu kurz), naja beim letzten Boss, fällt der erste mage um dann heiler und dann die 2 Mages die random dazu kamen, doch der Boss lag und ich stand mit nur noch 120 life da, des schöne war einfach daran das es wirklich Lob kam von allen für die Leistung, und es wurde noch etwas getratscht nach der inze ohne einfach die gruppe zu verlassen ohne ein Wort.


----------



## RedShirt (1. September 2010)

T!tania schrieb:


> Was mir immer wieder bei vielen Palatanks "im Wachstum" (also unter 80) auffällt, daß sie vergessen den Aggro-Buff anzuschalten.



Macht nix.

Stammraid:
Fiel mir erst bei Saurfang (alle nh, daher alle first try) auf, dass ich den vergessen hatte.
Vorher hatte ich mich schon gefragt, was heute mit mir los ist, weil die Aggro nicht so will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danach hatte ich keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## Chillers (1. September 2010)

T!tania schrieb:


> Was mir immer wieder bei vielen Palatanks "im Wachstum" (also unter 80) auffällt, daß sie vergessen den Aggro-Buff anzuschalten. Zorn der Gerechtigkeit heißt der glaub ich, mein Main is zwar Pala, aber war noch nie Tank und wird vermutlich auch nie einer sein, darum brauch ich den Skill so selten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hehehehehe, made my day. Zu süß. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soul6 (1. September 2010)

Littletall schrieb:


> Warum treff ich immer in der Grube diese unfreundlichen Tanks?



hehehe, den kenne ich als Tank andersrum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Abkürzung rechts vorbei......Ich will grad anstürmen, saust das Jägerpet schon am mir vorrüber und pullt gleich beide Gruppen die da unten rumlaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ganz verblüft find ich die Taste nicht gleich wieder....Pet verreckt und Jäger stellt sich tot....commend vom Jäger im chat : lol.....commend von der Gruppe : "Ausschlussverfahren" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




p.s.: wir habens überlebt, denn die Mobs kamen sowieso von allein zu mir

lg
randy

p.p.s: @ Titania : "Sorn der Kerechtikgeit, alles klar." 10/10 (ich fall vor lachen gerade vom stuhl)


----------



## Uldanem (1. September 2010)

Naja ich kenne sowas auch. Zu meinen Leidwesen.

War mit meinen Hunter Daily Hero am machen ist schon ok mit EQ geht jede gänige Ini sagt man mir. 
Finde auch fix eine gruppe für Seelenschmiede.


In der Gruppe mit ein Paladin Tank Schurke DD Schurke DD Hunter (Ich) Pala Heiler 

Geht alles gut Trash ist ein wenig zäh ich sehe nur immer wie der von Schurken totgewirbelt wird mit Dolchfächer ind dieser Heilige Tornade vom Pala(!)

Heiler beschwerrt sich das alle so schwer zu Heilen sind geht aber weiter..

Erster Boss ist endlich erreicht der eine Schurke (5600GS) Flammt rum weil er 2 mnal gestorben ist was schuld vom Heiler gewesen sei. (fragt mich nicht wie er es geschaft hat zu Sterben ist mir auch noch ein Rätsel)

Der erste Boss wird gepullt unser tank rennt hin haut seine Fähigkeiten drauf und nach fröhlichen Sekunden des Draufhauens fällt er plump um und ist tot.

Mein Bärchen tankt dne Boss wacker weiter wird vom Pala Heiler Überheilt bis zum erbrechen. Haben es gerade so geschaft dann den Boss zu töten. Bilanz Tanktot Bärchen tot der 5600 GS Schurke tot der andere hat ihn noch zuende getankt mit Bravur!


Wir werden aufgehoben und machen weiter kommen nach einigen probleme an diesne Geistern zum Endboss und tryen den. 
Tank liegt nach gefühlten 15 Sekunden im Dreck auf ihn folgt der rest.
Das ganze Spiel wiederholt sich noch 2 mal bevor das lustige kommentar vom Heiler kommt


"Seid wann tankt man eigentlich mit Retri Specc? Sollte man nicht meinen Schutz ist besser?" 

Der Paladin ist ruhig schaut wahrscheinlich selbst nochmal hin und werkelt dann (Animation vom Specc wechsel) 
Plöpp und Boss gelegt ohne jegliche Probleme und kosequenzen. 

Ich glaube das war wohl eine der witzigen Gruppen. Bis auf den High GS Schurken der hat weiter geflamt immer nur >.> Aber jede Gruppe hat nen schwarzes Schaf.


----------



## Kerby499 (1. September 2010)

> rnd grb burg utgarde .. ich schurke 25k leben dann da tank 30k leben ich erstma oO im chat
> 
> dann erster boss .. alle kacken ab außer ich ( schurke ftw) der tank meint direkt "Der Schurke ist schuld der hat mehr gepullt und sich dann unsichtbar gemacht"
> 
> ...




Kann den Tank voll verstehen...

Da man als Tank instant Ran-Ini findet leave ich SOFORT ( mittels logout ) um keinen CD zu bekommen, wenn ein DD pullt, können so tolle DDs wieder 40 min warten, um dann nichts
anderes als "gogo" von sich zu geben


----------



## Remataklan (1. September 2010)

Hi,

letztens überlebte bei uns nur ein Vergelter-Pala (LVL 45) nach einem chaotichen Kampf in einer Fünfer-Ini. Leider wusste dieser nicht, dass er "Erlösung" haben sollte und uns somit wiederbeleben könnte. Naja. Ich hab ihn dann freundlich darauf hingewiesen, dass er sich darüber am besten nochmal genauer informiert. 

Grüße.


----------



## Manitu2007 (1. September 2010)

Das Geile ist auch bei manchen Paladinen im "Wachstum" diese wissen teilweise noch nichtmal  dass sie andere Spieler wiederbeleben können. 

So traf ich auch vor einigen Tagen einer dieser seltenen Gattung in Zul Farrak:

Als wir am Treppenevent waren und unsere Tankdose der Meinung war er müsse die erste Phase die unten rumspaziert komplett nach oben holen haben wir das gerade so geschafft (nun gut ich war auch die Heilende Person) Bei teil 2 Verlief es aber nicht so gut. Das Resultat war der Pala war der Einzige überlebene. Auf die bitte hin die anderen doch aufzukratzen entgegnete der Paladin
"Ich kahn nihcht rätzen hap die qwäst nit gehmakt wozu auhch pin jah pahla und brauch sohne schwule schaise nächt" (Wortlaut und Aussprache  1:1)

Bei so eine Spezies denkt man sich schon

War Gott wirklich nicht in der Lage allen Lebewesen Hirn zu geben oder war besagte Person bei der Verteilung der Gehirne gerade mit was anderem beschäftigt?

Wie dem auch sei, gefühlte 100 KM durch Tanaris wieder in die Ini Gelaufen aufgemountet und ab zum Event doch wer fehlt? Richtig unser Tankadin der natürlich der meinung war den anderen Zugang (der eigentlich erst durch den Gobblin geöffnet wird und man somit von der hinteren seite der Instanz wieder zum Ausgang kommt) und der Festen überzeugung war Garzilla währe doch der Endboss der Instanz schließlich habe er Noch einen Todesritter!!  und wir sollen uns nich so anstellen da er die Instanz ja immerhin mit DK Starter Equip Solo gemacht hätte.

Nach dieser Aussage Ploppte vom Gruppenleiter (einer Schattenpriesterin) das Vote Fenster auf den Paladin doch Rauszuschmeißen, GEsagt getan, Ein Bär kam hinzu und wir haben alles in Gemütlicher Ruhe erledigt.

mfg


----------



## RedShirt (6. September 2010)

Zum Schurkenthema:

Hatte in BSF einen Schurken am Wochenende, der auf alles (!) need gerollt hat. Auch Stoff mit Int+Spirit.

Ansprochen im /p ... "Naja, bin halt Schurke!" -> ich: "Nein, ein Leecher" -> Schurke: "lol" -> Tank: "Doch, Du bist ein Leecher".

Kurze Pause eingelegt bis der Kick-CD abgelaufen ist, und ein Schurke war aus BSF hinaus getreten.

Ich reg mich nicht drüber auf, wenn einer etwas needet, weil ers nicht besser weiß ... aber wenn einer "hey, bin Schurke, darf alles! V.a. klauen, needen, leechen"-Charakter ist, der darf das daheim in der stillen Kammer machen - beim Legospielen.

Ansonsten waren meine /rnd Dungeons am WE von Level 16 bis Level 50 alle okay. 
Auch mal gesehen, wieviel Unterschied es in ZF macht, wenn ein Pala Prot geskillt ist, im Vergleich zum "normalen Retri"-Tank. Aggro war nicht viel mit Siegel der Weisheit.


----------



## WhiteSeb (6. September 2010)

Hmmm....

Lag zwar nich an der Randomgruppe, sondern eher an mir:

Is euch das schonma passiert?
Occulus, man fliegt immer gemütlich mit den Drachen rum, sitzt dann auf einem der Ringe oben (Wo man den Magier in die Mitte jagen muss) und so ganz geistesabwesend steigt ihr aufs Flugtier, rennt richtung Abgrund und wollt los Fliegen, macht noch nen schönen Sprung und auf einmal merkt ihr "SCHEISSE! oO  Ich sitz garnich aufm Drachen" xD
Da wurd ich dann erstmal ausgelacht xD


So wie damals, mein erstes mal Seelenschmiede:
"Kann man da runter fallen?"
Ihr könnt euch denken, wer plötzlich unten lag? xD


Auch sehr gut:
Halle des Steins.
Ich wechsle die Gegner immer mit Tabulator.
Kennt ihr das?
Ich wollt mit der Tab-Taste den nächsten Gegner anvisieren, aber der wählt immer welche, die 50 Meter entfernt stehen? -.-
Wir laufen den Gang rein, wo am Ende der Steinkoloss ist.
Kloppen ganz vorne die Mobs, ich schalt mit der Tab-Taste durch, wirke Zorn.
Auf einmal merk ich
"Shit. Ich hab den Boss im Visier oO"
Und der steht ja grad über einem ^^
Ich schreib im Chat noch "Scheisse Leute, da kommt was"
Alle nur "Was is los?"
Dann seh ich, wie der Boss im Schneckentempo gaaaanz langsam vor "gerannt" kommt und einfach alle Mobs mit sich zieht.
Alles schreit und rennt, am Ende hats uns natürlich dahin gerafft ^^


Jaja, man selbst kann auch mal gut Mist bauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GarfieldX (6. September 2010)

Hi,
mal was aus der Kategorie "Nette Ini-Runs":

wollte heute morgen (die Nacht war laaaannng) noch gemütlich mit meinem Pala Tank 2 Frostmarken abgreifen, also angemeldet und invite kommt.
Turm Utgard, Heal: Pala; DDs: Retri, Warri und Hexer. Ich zieh mich mal ins "Tank-DD-Gear" um, Heal sieht so nach ICC Gear aus, wird schon passen.
Kommt vom Heal: Mom, ich specc um, wir machen 4 DDs. Denk ich mir:"jo, warum nicht, auf's Maul bekomm ich eh nit viel".
Sind dann mit 2 Retris, wovon einer immer brav geheilt hat wenn es nötig war, recht fix zum Endboss.
Da dachte ich mir, der stunned eh alle 25% da brauchts kein Tank - Also auch umgeskillt.
3 Retris, ein Warri und ne Hexe = Ymiron down, bevor er in die 4te Phase kam... das hatte ich bis heute noch nie *g*

War insgesamt recht witzig, so machen die Runs auch mal spass.

cu Garfieldx


----------



## IkilledKenny (6. September 2010)

Kleine Geschichte ausm /2 
Es wird eine Gruppe für Obsi 3D gesucht. Bitte nur Leute mit Skill. Ich meld mich mit meinem Hexer (=GS ca 5.1k). War dem Suchenden wohl zu wenig denn er schaute ewig auf meinen Char und frage mich dann weißt du denn auch worauf du achten musst im Obsi? Da ich eine lange Pause gemacht hab die sich von Naxx zu ICC erstreckte wusste ich es wirklich nicht. Eiskalt abgelehnt.
Ich logg auf meine Mage (=GS ca. 5.6k), stell mich vor ihn und schreib in ein kleines x in wisperchat. Er klickte mich noch nicht mal an sondern fuhr mit der Maus über meinen Char um in Tooltip mein GS zu lesen, zack instant invite. 

Soviel zu GS und Skill


----------



## Hordewikinger (6. September 2010)

Also

wir waren Hügel der Klingenhauer
es waren dabei: ein orc warri mit waffen skillung, ein Belfpala vergelter natürlich, ein untoter mage und ich glaub n trollpriest oder shaman als heal, sowie ich als tank warri

jedenfalls war das eine sehr geile (HUST) gruppe
jedesmal bei mopgruppen ist der waffenwarri vorgestratzt mit sturmangriff und pullt die trashies erstmal, der Pala macht seinen komischen Spott immer und immer wieder, als ich ihn darauf anspreche wieso er denn immer wieder spotten müsse kam die antwort: "lol, macht 300 damage" mein gesicht dazu (-.-) hab mir eigentlich überlegt ihm verbal so ziemlich eine überzubraten aber ich hab es gelassen und ihm gesagt "lass bitte das spotten ich bin der tank jo" er hats gelassen, dann gehts weiter der heal, war eventuell auf drogen (ich meine trolle ? halloooo?) oder betrunken denn er healte im notfall mich und den waffenwarri, aber der loladin kriegte nix ab. Als ich dann darauf schrieb warum er nich die DDs heale da er ja HEAL ist kam die antwort vom warri "der healt mich doch" [(-.-)] und aufdann gleich vom troll "also heal ich die dds" mal von dem deutsch-sinn-Gurkensalat abgesehen musste ich mich wieder zusammenreissen und sprach nur "heal den belf bitte auch". Kommen wir zum mage ... ja der mage. Er war der einzige in der Gruppe der Flüche aufheben hätte können sollen müssen. Als wir den neruber down hatten kamm vom belfen "mage heb mal den fluch auf" eh dieser aber reagiert hatte, hatten alle 3 leute immer wieder seinen namen, die aufforderung, mage oder ausrufezeichen gespammt. Dann schien der mage zu merken das er gemeint war und antwortete "ich weiss nich wie"(-.-) "du kannst fluch aufheben" ... "ich finds nich" (-.-) irgendwie sind wir dann doch bis zum Lich durch gegimpt und standen vor ihnen, ich ihnen nochmal idioten sicher erklärt das sie aufpassen sollen da dieser schubsen kann. Ok runtergefallen ist keiner jedoch bin ich gerade auf den Boss schmeisst der pala mir ne bubble drauf und eh ich erstmal merkte wie mir geschah war der pala down und der lich ging richtung heal ( o shit maaan) schnell geguckt woran es lag, aha schnell buff deaktiviert und gespottet. Puh nomma glück gehabt. Jedoch habe ich mich wieder höflich und nett verabschiedet und so schnell wie möglich die gruppe geleaved.

Das war bisher das grösste rumgegimpe ever, und ich glaub ich hab o n bissl was ausgelassen.


----------



## Chillers (6. September 2010)

Hordewikinger schrieb:


> Also
> 
> wir waren Hügel der Klingenhauer
> es waren dabei: ein orc warri mit waffen skillung, ein Belfpala vergelter natürlich, ein untoter mage und ich glaub n trollpriest oder shaman als heal, sowie ich als tank warri
> ...



Die Geschichte ist schon witzig (wenn man es liest und nicht dabei war natürlich nur) aber...könntest du demnächst ein bisschen Absätze machen und mehr Satzzeichen verwenden?
Oder ist es so, dass Wikinger immer noch nur Runen in Stein meisseln, dies viel Mühe macht (ist klar!) und die Lesenden sich da eben durchwurschteln müssen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordewikinger (6. September 2010)

Chillers schrieb:


> Die Geschichte ist schon witzig (wenn man es liest und nicht dabei war natürlich nur) aber...könntest du demnächst ein bisschen Absätze machen und mehr Satzzeichen verwenden?
> Oder ist es so, dass Wikinger immer noch nur Runen in Stein meisseln, dies viel Mühe macht (ist klar!) und die Lesenden sich da eben durchwurschteln müssen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



guute runen sind schon fetztend auch wenn es da keine satzzeichen gab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber das nächste mal werd ich mir deine bitte durch den kopf schiessen lassen und dies berücksichtigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PS: endlich mal ne nette formulierung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anonymus299 (6. September 2010)

T!tania schrieb:


> Sorn der Kerechtikgeit, alles klar.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## madmurdock (6. September 2010)

Feldheld schrieb:


> Mein Krieger ist alles andere als pur Ausdauer gesockelt, defcapped, 38k HP, GS etwas über 5k und hat mal versehentlich beide Gruppen zugleich gepullt. Der war so dermaßen schnell platt, daß erstens der Heiler und zweitens auch ich selbst nicht schnell genug unsere "oh shit" moves aktivieren konnten. Wurde kein Wipe, die DDs waren also auch keine Lowbobs. Keine Ahnung, was da für Hits reinkamen, aber danach hab ich immer schön vorsichtig entweder nur links oder nur rechts Streit angefangen.
> 
> BTT (soll ja einklich ein Storythread werden)
> 
> Einer der vielen mißratenen Gruppen mit meiner lowlevel Tankadine: Stockades, außer mir eine Priesterin und drei Magier. Zwei der drei haben es fertig gebracht deutlich unter 20 dps zu fahren, einer 17, einer 9, keine Ahnung wie das möglich ist, jedenfalls lag ich im Recount bei 55%. Solange die Leute nicht bösartig sind, ists mir egal, kann ja trotzdem oder sogar gerade dann Spaß machen, jeder war mal Anfänger und hat hoffnungslos rumgestümpert. Gab dann beim ersten Boß einen wipe wegen fear, ok auch sowas kommt vor. Als Hordler hat man nach Sturmwind ja einen extrem langen Friedhofsrun. Wer blieb liegen? Exakt: die beiden Gimp-Magier. Der einzige vernünftige Mage verließ uns. Wir machten zu viert weiter. Als nächtes krieg ich von den Mages befohlen ich soll nicht jeden Raum clearen. Ahja. Als ich mich nicht drum kümmerte und halt den nächsten Raum clearte, ging das Geflame los, was ich fürn Noob wäre etc. Da ging dann der Heiler und ich machte es ihm gleich.



Das liegt einfach daran, dass mehere Mobs vom Trash am Anfang den Tank stunnen fuer 2 bis 4 Secs (weiss ich nicht genau). Wenn man halt gestunned ist, hilft einem nur das HP Polster und Critimmunitaet; SONST NICHTS! Selbst mit meinen 2 T10 Tanks werfe ich die Schildwall CDs an, wenn ich da alle ~10 Mobs gleichzeitig pulle, da man als gestunnter Tank nicht ausweicht, pariert, blockt etc.


----------



## Terminsel (7. September 2010)

Wir sind heute zu dritt in eine Rdm gegangen und bekamen zwei DDs dazu, als wir in den HdR landeten. Einer der DDs hatte die Quel'delar-Quest. Im /g meinte unsere Heilerin, dass der entsprechende DD sicher nach der Quest weg wäre. Aber weit gefehlt: Der DD blieb und bedankte sich noch artig für seine "neue Waffe." Der zweite DD, Schattenpriester, hat die Mobs bei dem Startevent dann auch selbstständig gefesselt, was wir auch sehr gut fanden. Insgesamt verlief es ohne Schwierigkeiten und die beiden Rdms waren 
a) sehr nett
b) auch fähig

So, auch mal wieder was positives hier. =)


----------



## Agrimor (7. September 2010)

Och was gibts da zu erzählen:


Grube von Saron (mit meinem Jäger): Der Tank hat das Aggrohalten nicht unbedingt erfunden und ich gebe ihm jede freie Irreführung und irgendwie kommt man schon voran. Nachdem der zweite Boss (Ick?) down ist, kommen die ekligen Trashgruppen und prompt gibt es direkt einen Wipe, weil die Mobs mal wieder auf jeden, nur nicht auf den Tank einprügeln. 

Ich frage den Tank, ob er meine Irreführung lieber auf dem Fokusziel oder auf allen Mobs haben will. Als Antwort kriege ich "Ich frage mich ja, warum Du als Jäger nicht immer Irreführung machst" Dass darauf ein Cooldown ist, war ihm wohl nicht bewusst. (ich habe nie Aggro gezogen aber wenns den Heiler zerlatzt ist halt meistens Feierabend) Wie er ohne Jäger ohne Schurken eine Instanz bis dahin geschafft hätte, hätte mich schon interessiert.

Burg Uthgarde (NH), diesmal mit meinem DK-DD. Nach dem Invite fragt der Tank erstmal das Bäumchen, ob es in der Burg schonmal geheilt hätte, weil seiner Erfahrung nach kann ein Bäumchen so eine Instanz nicht heilen. Kam mir erstmal etwas seltsam vor, weil ich selber einen Baum auf Lager habe und Instanzen damit nicht wirklich sooo schwer zu heilen sind. Bäumchen sagt, dass es das kann und los gehts. 

Nach der ersten Trash-Gruppe liegt der Tank im Dreck und ich kann mich dank des Heilers erfolgreich um den Rest der Mobs kümmern. Nächste Trash-Gruppe: Tank pullt und ein Add rennt kurz darauf zum Heiler und fängt an ihn zu verkloppen, was dem Tank entweder nicht auffällt oder ihn nicht interessiert.. Als DK-DD macht man sich mit Todesgriff ja nicht unbedingt beliebt aber bevors dem Heiler an den Kragen geht, mache ich es halt doch und wir überleben so gerade eben. Tank motzt mich an "Ey klau mir nicht die Aggro!". Ich erkläre ihm, dass ich nur den Heiler schützen wollte und der pflichtet mir bei, wonach es kommentarlos weiter geht. Bei der nächsten Trash-Gruppe: Wipe. Tank raus, neuer Tank rein und das angeblich so unfähige Bäumchen hat die Instanz bestens geheilt.

Es gibt viele Geschichten. Meistens läufts durchschnittlich gut, manchmal unterirdisch schlecht und gelegentlich auch sensationell schnell. 

Faustregel: Wenn außer Dir niemand nach dem Ini-Start grüßt, kann man die Ini gleich vergessen, weil nur Idioten am Start sind.


----------



## Negrul (7. September 2010)

Zu dem Thema kann ich so einige lustige geschichten schreiben wie auch frustrierende


Es war gestern Abend nach der Arbeit ich setze mich am Computer und schalte mein rechner an. Ich suche einige zeit später als Heiler eine Random gruppe. Nach kurzer Wartezeit kam ich für die Random eine einteilung nach Hdr die ini die mir meistens mit den Tanks zu schaffen macht. Nun gut ich bin mit positiven gedanken an die Dungeon gruppe ran und erstmal hi getippt und durchgebufft. Unser Tank war ein Dk tank t9 gear tank gear 35k life unbuffed und mit meinen buff 38k life. Naja ich denk mir wohl hoffentlich hält der auch was aus. Mit einen grummigen gefühl in der Magegend kamen auch die Ersten Mob gruppen. Ich heilte ihn kurze pause ich regge die nächste Mobgruppe kommt ich schaffe es die gruppe und den Tank am leben zu erhalten. Einige Zeit Später kam halt die Letze Mobgruppe und ab da kam ich mit meiner heilung nicht hinterher er fiel auf einer sekunde nach der anderen. Es kam das erste Kommentar vom Dk Tank was los?. Ich entschuldige mich und frage mich was ich an der Heilung verbasselt habe. So ein Zweites mal es lief alles gut bis zur letzen Mobgruppe und der Tank viel wieder rasend schnell um. Und ich als Holypriester wusste das ich erst gebet der besserung draufknalle dann erneuerung und nen schild und danach kreis der heilung um die gruppe ein wenig aufzufrischen. Schön und gut tank fällt wieder um es kam noch ein planloser flame und ich wurde aus der Gruppe gekickt.

Ich schrieb meinen gildenkollegen an und fragte ihn warum ich gekickt wurde und der Gildenkollege sagte mir das die restlichen gekickt haben weil tank so wollte. Naja ärgert mich halt schon also neue dungeon gruppe gesucht und wieder in Hdr eingeteilt und mit den neuen Tank haben wir es gepackt.



p.s Mein gildenkollege sagte mir das die gruppe nach zwei trys mit den neuen heiler aufgelöst hat.


----------



## Heraschid (7. September 2010)

...


----------



## Teaclis (7. September 2010)

das beste an den random gruppen ist immer wenn irgend ein super ausgerüsteter spieler meint weil man nicht seinen gs hat kann man auch nicht soviel wissen wie er... 
der spieler glänzt meist damit das er blind dps spuckt wie nix gutes, worte wie agro oder mana regg nicht kennt, und generell ja eh keiner plan hat ausser er.
könnte mit nen dutzend solcher beispiele glänzen wo ich mich wärent des erlebens immer frage wie man so dämlich agro ziehen kann wenn man sieht das der tank eben nicht so genial wie man selbst ist oder sich über die nicht vorhandene heilung ärgert wenn man doch zweimal in /p lesen konnte das der heiler dringen ne pause brauch.
irgendwie spiegelt das in meinen augen nur unwissenheit oder aroganz wieder und keine überlegene erfahrung.
leider hab ich bis jetzt das glück das spätestens die vierte grp am tag genau solche pros enthält und es durch das ganze geflame plus den versuch die anderen vier an den weisheiten des "pro" teil haben zulassen meist länger dauert als mit nen dd der einfach weiß was er tut und es nicht nur sagt^^


----------



## Amraam (7. September 2010)

am besten sind aber immernoch gewisse "dämo-hexer" (jaa ich spiel selbst einen...)

An einen mob Dezimieren holen (zur info, schaffts ein auf Dämonologie spezialisierter hexer einen ziel unter 35% HP ein Verbrennen , SChattenblitz , oder Seelenfeuer reinzudrücken bekommt er den buff "Dezimieren". Damit sind die nächsten 10 secunden alle Seelenfeuer "gratis" (benötigen keinen splitter) und haben eine "normal"-castime von 2sec (also vor tempowertung). ) und dass dan den grad eben gepullten mob um die ohren hauen....

Dann wundern sich diese , warum sie auf einmal aggro bekommen haben...


----------



## Lord Aresius (7. September 2010)

Gestern war wieder so ein AK 25 Raid wo man echt nur den Kopf schütteln kann.

Einige wollten alle Bosse machen, aber erstmal kam vom RL klar die Anweisung, erstmal Tora , dann Kora, sonst hauen die ersten ab weil sich keiner ne ID verballern will.
Als dann Kora und Tora mit paar Toten doch lag, sollte es nach Emalon gehen. Andere und ich fragten dann ob so gut wie alle den Boss kennen. naja, da kamen schon wieder passende Kommentare wie das man nicht so viel labern soll, ruhig sein soll etc. Einer antworte dann " ja, erst die Adds killen, dann Emalon umhauen " 	ich daraufhin nur gesagt;" Falsch "

Was passierte beim Trash VOR Emalon ??? der halbe Raid schien afk zu sein, der Mob stacke sich auf 10 und sprengte den Raid. Verdutzte Fragen was das denn gewesen sei. Und dort war mir und anderen klar, das man es bei Emalon vergessen kann. Also haben ganz schnell einige den Raid verlassen, als Heiler waren dann nur noch ich und ein andere übrig und als ich dann sagte, mit 2 Heilern macht das kein Sinn, DDs sind auch weg, kam ich bei 1 - 2 Leuten noch auf ignore O.o


----------



## Janica-Damira (7. September 2010)

Das netteste was ich mal erlebt hab, war noch vor dem Dungeonfinder. Ich steh in Dalaran und lese im SNG Chat, das ein Heiler (bin Diszi) gesucht wird, Gruppe ansonsten ist komplett. Ich melde mich und werde auch eingeladen. O.O was seh ich... ne Gruppe bestehend aus 4 DK's......... und mir..... Oh je hab ich gedacht, und die Herren haben mich auch gut gefordert, haben sich ihren Spass daraus gemacht mich an den Rand des Wahnsinns zu treiben... jedenfalls haben sie es versucht..... Ich kenn mich mit DK nicht so aus, aber 2 waren mindestens als Frosttank unterwegs... einer Unheilig und einer Blut.... Das war ein Aggro Pingpong. Vio Feste, ist ja nciht so schwer,aber das war heftig. Als dann beim Endboss alle 4 die Armee rauskramten wars vorbei.... ich hab nur noch gebetet... Hinterher haben sich alle für die gute Heilung bedankt. 

Ach ja, es war das erste mal, das ich nach dem umskillen von Holy auf Diszi als Diszi geheilt hab.... Feuertaufe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceiwyn (7. September 2010)

WhiteSeb schrieb:


> Jaja, man selbst kann auch mal gut Mist bauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Solche Fails passieren auch den erfahrensten Spielern immer wieder. Die find ich dann eher lustig.


----------



## Mäuserich (8. September 2010)

Letzten Sonntag kam ich von einer 5 Tage-Con zurück und hatte richtig Bock zu raiden.

Nachdem ich mit meinem Heilpala-Twink also einen unterm Strich für Random-Gruppen ordentlichen ICC 10 Run hinter mir hatte, wurde im sng noch ein Diszi-Priester nur noch für Arthas 100% Killgarantie gesucht.

Nun ja, ich hab nen Diszi mit nicht wirklich tollem, aber gepflegtem und für Arthas normal durchaus ausreichendem equip und da die Gruppe schon recht lange suchte meldete ich mich, denn auch dieser Twink könnte noch nen Kingsslayer vertragen.

Im jointe das TS und dort war high - live und ich wurde freudigst begrüsst und gefragt ob ich denn den Boss kenne. Die Antwort das ich mit meinem Main Arthi auf Farm hab und den ganzen Bau in- und auswendig kenne löste ziemliche Begeisterung aus. Ich nahm noch den Hexer Port an und fand mich vor... Sindi...

Der Raidleiter klärte mich auf, das ich für einen bleibenden Eindruck nur den wiederholten Eisgrab - Rekord von 9 Stück meines Vorgängers überbieten müsse und ich stellte mich auf nen entspannten Kill ein.
Insgesamt lebe Sindi zwar recht lange aber die Strategie lief bis zu 4% stabil, dann erhielt der Heilschami ein Eisgrab und... naja immerhin schaffte er 7 Mann, denn der aktive Tank war nicht in Reichweite und neben mir konnte noch ein DD schnell genug reagieren um nicht mit drauf zu gehen.
Mit Mühe und Not wurde die Situation gerettet, aber es war verdammt knapp.

Gut, der Schami hatte seinen "ein mal pro Tag Brain - afk" - Token verspielt, auf zu Arthi.

Ach ja: als besonderes Highlight des Sindi-Kampfes muss ich noch das Geschehen im TS heraus stellen.
Die meisten hier dürften die TS-Mitschnitte kennen wo sich asoziale Pärchen oder Gangsta-Ghetto-Kiddies anpöbeln. Ich durfte beides live miterleben!
Zu Beginn jointe mein Vorgänger-Diszi immer wieder und pöbelte rum, was vom härtesten Gangsta-Ghetto-Slang unseres Hexers gekontert wurde. Anfangs noch witzig, wurde es mit steigender Lautstärke zunehmend unangenehmer, bis gegen Mitte des Kampfes der Raidleiter endlich den Channel mit einem Passwort versah und so ruhe herrschte... vorerst.
Denn alsbald meldete sich die Freundin unseres Hexers zu Wort und wir wurden Zeuge eines ausgewachsenen Beziehungskrachs, ebenfalls im Gangsta-Ghetto-Slang. Unter Schreien und gezeter wurde unser Raid somit "ent-hexert".

So, zurück zu Arthi:
der Mage sagte er kenne den Kampf nicht und ich wartete eigendlich darauf das es ihm erklärt wird. Pustekuchen, denn ausser Versprechen das dies noch geschehen wird passierte nichts, bis wir dann später eine Eule rekrutiert hatten. 
Auf meine Bitte die Zeit während die Eule anreist doch zur Erklärung für den Mage zu nutzen wurde rumgedruchst und irgendwie dann doch nichts gesagt und als ich dann anbot das ich das übernehmen könnte wurde mir diese Aufgabe freudigst zugeschustert.

Ich machte also den Schnellabriss mit nur für den Mage wichtigen Details, permanent unterbrochen vom Raidleiter das die Tanks ja noch spotten müssen etc. Aber dann richtig erklären wollte er auch nicht und meine Bitte mich in Ruhe machen zu lassen und das ich nur Mage-relevante Dinge erkläre blieb ebenfalls unrespektiert.

Naja, ich fasse mal grob die Ergeignisse der nächsten 2½ Stunden zusammen:
Ein Fail nach dem anderen von den "erfahrenen" Leuten kamen wir im besten Try auf 45% (ja, nichtmal 2.te Übergangsphase). Wirklich wichtige Forderungen meinerseits wie die tobenden Geister nicht bei den Schrecken zu tanken (im Schnitt musste ich die Seuche so 15 mal disspellen bevor sie dann endlich weg war weil sie immer zwischen beiden Tanks und Melees hin und her sprang) wurden ignoriert oder mit "jaja" abgespeist.
Und nachdem der Raid insgesamt 8 weitere Leute ausgetauscht hatte war endlich Feierabend, aber das auch nur weil es 5 von uns auf einmal zu bunt wurde, der Raidleiter war der festen Ansicht das mache alles noch Sinn...

So viel zu 100%iger LK-Kill 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littletall (10. September 2010)

Guten Mooorgen allerseits! Ich mal wieder!

Huch, diesmal stammt meine Story gar nicht vom Dungeon-Findern sondern aus einem Raid.

Meine Gilde entschloss sich, Naxx mal zu machen und ein paar Erfolge abzustauben. Leider kamen von neun angemeldeten Leuten nur 6 online..hm. Mussten also 4 Randoms her. 

Und da hab ich gelernt, was das Wort Movement-Krüppel wirklich bedeutet!

Der Heiler und der Schurke waren ok, ich hatte zwar gefühlte 70 % der Heilung gemacht, hab aber auch um einiges besseres EQ als unserer anderer Priester angehabt, da war das nicht verwunderlich (laut Recount hab ich 55 % der Heilung übernommen), der Schurke hat wirklich super Schaden gemacht.

Nur zwei unserer Nahkämpfer (Krieger und Todesritter) haben es hingekriegt, in fast jedem Movement-Kampf zu sterben. Ganz schlimm war es bei Thaddius. Da wurden die Pole so wild gemischt, dass die Heilung viel angenehmer war, nachdem die ganzen Movement-Krüppel gestorben sind.

Bei den vier Reitern haben die beiden Stoffi-Tanks, deren Heilung ich übernahm, ihre Reiter völlig allein down gekriegt während alle fast alle anderen DDs schön an den Malen gestorben sind...

Ich bin nur froh, dass wir nicht Heigan gemacht haben, das hätte lustig ausgesehen.

Noch was zu dem Krieger...der hat doch tatsächlich gemeint, er muss vielleicht gleich ICC gehen..ich glaub irgendwie im Leben nicht, dass er bei der schlechten Leistung, die er in Naxx gezeigt hat, wirklich mit nach ICC gehen darf.

Unser Server ist ja allgemein als Noobserver verschrieen aber das war das erste Mal, dass ich so wirkliche Noobs erlebt habe.

P.S. Folgende Erfolge haben wir geschafft:

Witwenjäger (Maexxna ohne Raserei zu bannen)
Der, wo man die Riesenspinne innerhalb von 20 Minuten nach Anub töten muss.
Der Club der 100 (Saphi ohne Frostwiderstand)


----------



## fraudani (10. September 2010)

Ich hab inzwischen schon viele gute und schlechte Erlebnisse mit Randomgruppen gehabt. Aber diese hier würde ich selbst nicht glauben, wenn ich nicht dabei gewesen wäre.

Randomgruppe in der Grube von Saron. Alles läuft relativ normal bis die erste Trashgruppe am Berg vor dem Tunnel liegt. Da fällt dem Heiler ein, dass wir uns doch beeilen könnten, weil sein Essen gerade gekommen ist. Der Tank pullt die nächste Gruppe, als plötzlich der Heiler einfach die Gruppe verlässt. Gruppe instant wieder im Dungeonbrowser angemeldet und wider Erwarten kommt auch sofort ein neuer Heiler. Zu dem Zeitpunkt waren allerdings schon fast alle tot, der Heiler dann auch. 

Verständlicherweise hat der sich erst mal gewundert, warum er eigentlich mitten in einem Kampf in unsere Gruppe geworfen wurde. Wir ihm die Sache erklärt und erstmal unsere Geister wieder zur Inze bewegt. Inzwischen waren wir alle wieder drin, nur der Heiler war noch tot. Nach einer Weile meldet er sich dann im Chat und erklärt, dass seine Freundin gerade gekommen ist und sich gar nicht von ihm los reißen konnte.

Nun gut, er hat es dann doch noch in die Inze geschafft und wir kamen auch endlich beim Endboss an. Der Kampf beginnt und auf einmal steht der Heiler nur noch da und keiner bekommt mehr Heilung. Wie zu Erwarten: wieder alle tot. Wir haben dann noch eine Weile gewartet, aber der Heiler kam einfach nicht wieder. Also haben wir ihn aus der Gruppe geworfen und uns wieder am Dungeonbrowser angemeldet. (Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass die übliche Ausrede "disconnect" hier nicht zutrifft, sondern dass sich der liebe Heiler lieber mit seiner Freundin beschäftigt hat.)

Neuer Heiler kommt und wundert sich natürlich, warum wir direkt vorm Endboss nen neuen Heiler brauchen. Vermutlich dachte er erstmal, wir seien voll die Honks und so doof, dass der Heiler lieber auf das Ende der Inze verzichtet hat als weiter mit uns rumzuhängen. Hätte ich in der Situation sicher auch gedacht. Zum Glück ließ er sich unser Abenteuer erklären und hat unseren unerfreulichen Randomausflug dann noch zu einem erfreulichen Ende gebracht.


----------



## ---- (10. September 2010)

Arandes schrieb:


> Also ich spiele mittlerweile Hexer aus Leidenschaft - und gebe dem Heiler immer SS. Ich finde, dafür ist ein Hexer (u.A) da. Als Schamane stellst du auch deine Totems, als Paladin buffst du mit den Segen. Also gebe ich dem Heiler auch einen SS und stelle einen Seelenbrunnen vor jeder Ini.



OT: nicht ganz exakt. SS reihenfolge sollte sein Druide (egal welche Klasse) - Heiler - dich xD


----------



## ---- (10. September 2010)

Irgendwie kann ich es immernoch net glauben da les ich voller Freude den halben Thread weil sowas schlimmes mir noch nie passiert ist und dann passiert etwas wofür ich eigentlich die Polizei holen sollte xD.

Nun zur geschichte:

Ich mach eigentich nur noch 2 Heros am tag Grube und HdR. ( Gürtel bei Krick und Eiskristall bei der Verfolgung^^) Nachn paar minuten (warens 30? kommt hin ... als reiner dd hat man es einfach schwer -.-) Kommt dann endlich die Einladung. Die Gruppe bestand aus Krieger tank, Pala dd, Schattenpriester, Heil Schami und meinen geliebten Affli hexer. Nachn paar trash gruppen und n kleiner blick auf recount wusst ich bereits das der Schattenpriester nicht sehr lange 80 sein kann^^. Naja is aber nichts weltbewegendes passiert 1 wipe bei Garfrost 2 wipes an adds, ich bin ja zum glück resistenz.

Bei Krick stirbt der Pala dd bei der Verfolgung udn der Schattenpriester bleibt in den minen (vielleicht dachte er es würde auch n erfolg geben wie für die Minen in den Sturmgipfeln^^) ende vom Lieb: Boss liegt ich 60% vom DMG gemacht.

Dann meine liebsten Mobs im ganzen Spiel: Die Flammenträger! Krieger rast in die Gruppe schafft es aber net die gruppe zusammen zu ziehen. Ergebnis: 1 Flammenträger down und dann wipe^^. Dem Tank ist immer ein Zornbringer abgehaun und ist zum Schattenpriester gerannt kA wieso oO. 2 try ist dann die mob gruppe down. 2 Gruppe wieder das gleiche 1 Flammenbringer down ich der einzigste der Höllenfeuer unterbrech (braves Hundi) Pala und Schattenpriester tot Tank kaum noch leben schami kaum noch mana (kA was der fürn gear hatte aber muss echt n bescheuerten mp5 haben). So und nun der grund warum ich das poste ... 3 Leute von uns stehen noch Tank Heal und DD. 3 Mobs stehen noch: 1 Flammenbringer 1 Zornbringer und 1 Tussi. 
Quizfrage: Was macht man als Schami Heal wenn man selber relativ wenig Mana hat und der Tank knapp am sterben is.
Richtig! Man geht in Geisterwolf und verpisst sich!

Also als ich das gesehen habe (in den 4 sec die ich zum leben hatte) dachten mein Gesicht und mein Hirn das gleiche ....: wtf .....


----------



## Pavnik (10. September 2010)

Barlow best!

http://download.wowszene.de/wowszene.de_random_dungeon.mp3

Ich finds klasse, vor allem Lutz die Lasereule xD


----------



## barbarella (10. September 2010)

myadictivo schrieb:


> ehrlich gesagt ists aber weniger schlimm als ichs mir vorgestellt habe. ( da der spielerische anspruch auch enorm gesunken ist im vergleich zu classic zeiten />




eben...ich glaube das ist das problem.. der spielerische anspruch ist gesunken und man kommt viel zu einfach an gute rüstungsgegenstände...wenn ich mich da noch an karazhan erinnere... selbst wenn sehr gut equipte dabei waren... dann waren sie geduldig und sahen sich einfach nur als support für die lowies.... das war noch hilfestellung...irgendwie kommt es mir vor als ob alle nur noch auf der überholspur fahren.. aber zur entschuldigung dieser muss man sagen.. blizzard macht es ihnen auch sehr leicht...das ist eigentlich auch der hauptgrund warum ich seit monaten nicht mehr spiele.... oder sehr wenig... ist der dungeonfinder fluch oder segen?... man findet wesentlich schneller eine dungeongruppe.. aber man ärgert sich halt über die member.. der fullequipte über den lowies und der lowie über den fullequipten.. vielleicht sollte anstatt dungeonfinder ein realmchat eingeführt werden.. wo sich die leute erst unterhalten können ob sie einen schnellen run machen möchten oder die ganze ini clearen wollen..


----------



## IkilledKenny (10. September 2010)

barbarella schrieb:


> . vielleicht sollte anstatt dungeonfinder ein realmchat eingeführt werden.. wo sich die leute erst unterhalten können ob sie einen schnellen run machen möchten oder die ganze ini clearen wollen..



Die Idee mit einem Realmchat find ich garnicht so schlecht. Eine Gruppe wäre bestimmt schnell gefunden und man könnte sich vorher absprechen. Man müsste nur was gegen das viele Gespamme unternehmen was es dann bestimmt geben würde.
Ich meine so wie wenn man in ICC in den /1 mal nen X oder ähnliches postet. Dann sind die schneller am Spammen als DBM Kommandos bei nem Boss geben kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pharazon/anub (10. September 2010)

ich liebe ja ocu rnd grps^^ entweder heal oder tank, aber zu 90% leavt mindestens einer von beiden am anfang XD


----------



## barbarella (10. September 2010)

IkilledKenny schrieb:


> Die Idee mit einem Realmchat find ich garnicht so schlecht. Eine Gruppe wäre bestimmt schnell gefunden und man könnte sich vorher absprechen. Man müsste nur was gegen das viele Gespamme unternehmen was es dann bestimmt geben würde.
> Ich meine so wie wenn man in ICC in den /1 mal nen X oder ähnliches postet. Dann sind die schneller am Spammen als DBM Kommandos bei nem Boss geben kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




das spammen könnte man unterbinden indem man kein paste und auch kein makro benutzen kann.. wortfilter rein.. kein verkauf oder so.. obwohl verkauf wäre dämlich da es ja eh nicht im realm geht... das spammen könnte man grundsätzlich durch makros ausschliessen.. wer braucht schon wort-makros... ich finde die chatfüllend und überflüssig.. nix gegen hexer.. hab selbst einen.. aber makrolos ;c)


----------



## Varagon (10. September 2010)

Ich freue mich ja auf Cata, dann kommen wieder neue RGG zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mit völlig neuem Inhalt >_> *Fg


lg


/push


----------



## Varagon (10. September 2010)

Nervig... Doppelpost...


Sry hatte gerade einen Megalag





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 na hoffentlich werde ich jetzt nicht wieder für 1 Tag gebant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *fg


----------



## Rygel (11. September 2010)

ich hatte neulich zwei, die dachten zwei DKs könnten auch ein tank sein. ich wusste nicht, dass burg utgarde so lang sein kann. letztenendes bin ich (nach 7 wipes) fluchend abgehauen.


----------



## Uldanem (11. September 2010)

Ich hatte ne Gruppe in der ein Retri Tanken wolllte. 
Dchte erst das war ein Witz hat er aber dann auch durchgezogen mit mir als Heiler. 



Es war Burg Utgarde die ersen beiden Mobs waren schon  ne Zerreißprobe da die Sau gar keine aggro halten konnte. Unser Mage hat dauernd einne alleine getankt.

Irgendwann fing der Kerl auch an mich zu Beleidigen das ich nen Gammliger Heiler wäre und total Falsch geskillt( Bin Dizi Priester) Dabei denke ich das ich mit meinen Schilden doch wenigstens die restliche gruppe so nebenbei am Leben halten konnte. 



Beim Ersten Boss verreckt uns die Palasau auch noch und das PET vom Hunter hat weitergetankt (und das meilenweit besser wie der Pala) 

beim 2ten Boss das gleiche spiel und 7 Wips zuvor mein Ruhestein hat gebrüllt "Benutz mich" und die Esc Taste hat mich auch schon böse angefunkelt. 

Aber ne ich habe versucht durchzuhalten. Tja Fazit Rotes Eq wir haben alle den Pala Geflamt und haben den Endboss am ende dann doch dank nen Druiden tank noch geschaft die ganze Ini hat mich 2 Stunden gekostet ( Ich weiß die meistne freuen sich über herausforderungen aber ich habe kein Über EQ sondern nur nen Mischmasch aus Naxx25 bis Ulduar10 und Heros )




Hatte auch ne Tolle grippe in Seelenschmeide mal.. Habe Kaum heilen müssen der Dk Tank (Blut) hat sich immer Instant selbst vollgeheilt musste nur mal Erneuerung draufhauen und auf unseren Suizid Warlock aufpassen. selbst beim Letzten Boss ging keiner drauf! 
Mal hat man Glück mal Pech >.> Zum Glück sind Gruppen der ersten Version sehr rar.


----------



## Littletall (15. September 2010)

*ausgrab*

Gestern entschied ich mich mal, meinen Hordenmagier in einen Random Hero Dungeon zu schicken. Mein Magier ist mies equippt und macht demzufolge auch kaum Schaden, also genau das richtige, um in den Heros Ausrüstung abzugreifen. Bin in Gundrak gelandet.

Die Gruppe war eigentlich ganz gut..nur der Heiler...der hats und hats nicht gepackt, die Leute zu heilen. Es war zwar kaum jemand tot, nur waren drei Balken am Healbot meistens so im roten Bereich, dass ich instinktiv anfangen wollte zu heilen (spiele ja sonst Heilig-Priester).
Ich hab dem Priester später angeboten, ihm ein paar Tipps zu geben, aber keine Reaktion. Naja, wir haben die Inze noch durchgemacht und es ist keiner gegangen.
Was mir aber unverständlich war, einer wollte unbedingt den Erfolg "Liebe am Spieß" machen. Dafür braucht man einen ordentlichen Heiler, da der Kampf eine Weile dauert, bis der in der Tasche ist. Natürlich hat der nicht geklappt.

Ich frage mich, warum der Heiler so stumm war und nicht mal auf das Hilfsangebot reagiert hat. Andere Gruppen hätten ihn vielleicht einfach aus der Gruppe gekickt. Er hat auch erst ganz am Ende der Instanz was im Chat geschrieben und meinte dann, er hätte zu wenig Mana (waren 16k), aber ich hab im Recount nachgesehen und seine Heilleistung war wirklich ziemlich wirr.


----------



## RedShirt (15. September 2010)

Noch ne kleine Story:

Bin mal als DD unterwegs (selten sowieso) - BU mit Level 69.

Na, ich kenns ja, das wird lustig. In Level EQ und teils BC Sachen noch, oh ja.

Ich marke einen mit Quadrat und sag "ich mach Buße und CC" (sind ja teils 4er Mobgruppen und unser Tank war 68, ergo Levelunterschied zu Mobs relevant). 
Tank: "kk"
5 Sek später tankt der Magier den Mob solo - stand auch gefährlich immobil rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nicht mit AOE, nein mit Frostbolts... hihi, entschuldigt sich, ich grinse...
und dann kommt vom DK: "woltk inis sind nicht für cc designt"
.... denk ich mir "wtf"
hinterher "Mit nem F1 fährst auch nicht auf der Landstrasse"
.... denk ich mir "wtf"

Bei den Bombenwerfern wird natürlich mit Betonsockeln stehngeblieben, Movement braucht man ja nicht, 4 Mobs+Bomben am Boden ist ja np (ein Wunder, daß da "nur" 4 Leute konstant rot waren (inkl  Tank).
Aber man braucht ja da nix.

Bei dem Doppelpack Boss (Dalronn und der andere) war dann Ende, Magier "ich bin ja Range" steht weg, wird ständig gechargt, und ansonsten fällt erst der Tank, dann der Rest.
Irgendwann musste ich eh weg, war ganz gut, und da mein Schaden ja eh für den DK ungenügend war, hat das eh sicher nicht weiter gestört.

Wieder mal so n Ei, aber ich wollts ja <70 mal wieder probieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Michithekiller (15. September 2010)

Uldanem schrieb:


> Ich hatte ne Gruppe in der ein Retri Tanken wolllte.
> Dchte erst das war ein Witz hat er aber dann auch durchgezogen mit mir als Heiler.



Passiert mir in letzter zeit auch öfters das ich als Fury Tanken muss, da schläft dann wenigstens nicht der Heiler ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Problembeere (15. September 2010)

Ich habe eigentlich gehofft, niemals hier rein schreiben zu müssen ... aber nun steh ich doch da und ärger mich über Leute, dies vermutlich eh nicht wert sind.
Mein DK ist Tank geskillt, aber nicht komplett tankequipped, weil ich sie bis Level 69 als DD gespielt habe. Soll heißen, nicht critimmun, aber durchaus in der Lage, die aggro zu halten und mit halbwegs anständigem Lebensvorrat.

Jetzt ist sie 72 und ich komme zum ersten Mal Nexus rein, eine Ini die ich bisher nur als DD kenne.
Es fängt eigentlich ganz gut an, ein Schami mit epischem level 70-Equip ist dabei, Bäumchen als Heiler wie ichs eh am liebsten hab. Der Destrohexer hat anscheinend noch nicht rausgefunden, dass er sein Pet doppelt so schnell um die Hälfte des Manas beschwören kann und castet erst mal 5 Sekunden an der doofen Wache rum und der Schurke macht 500 dps auf Level 71, aber das macht ja nichts.

Der Dudu treibt mich an, blablabla, er braucht kein volles Mana, also pull ich halt. Bei den Managespenstern kommt halt recht viel Magieschaden = erster Wipe, daraufhin der Dudu: pull halt nicht so viel.
Ich nur, okay is gut, pull langsamer, nachdem alle reingelaufen sind bis auf den Hexer, der kannte den Weg nicht.
Bei dem Steinriesen-Boss bleiben zwei von den DDs in den Eisstacheln hängen aber wir legen ihn zu dritt auch noch.

Und dann das beste, beim Endboss: der stackt ja diesen Kältedebuff. Also immer brav hüpfen, hab ich jedes Mal bei spätestens 3 Stacks gemacht. Der Hexer schnallts offenbar nicht und geht instant down. Der Schurke mit seinen 500 dps reißt das natürlich nicht raus, Heiler kommt nicht nach -> wipe.
Wir laufen also wieder alle rein, bis auf den Hexer, der den Weg immer noch nicht kennt.
Und dann meint dieser Schamane, der weniger Schaden macht als ich als Tank, trotz seinem ovp BC epic Zeug: "bewegt sich der dk auch mal?"
Da denkt man sich doch nur: wtf?


----------



## Stevesteel (15. September 2010)

Problembeere schrieb:


> Ich habe eigentlich gehofft, niemals hier rein schreiben zu müssen ... aber nun steh ich doch da und ärger mich über Leute, dies vermutlich eh nicht wert sind.
> Mein DK ist Tank geskillt, aber nicht komplett tankequipped, weil ich sie bis Level 69 als DD gespielt habe. Soll heißen, nicht critimmun, aber durchaus in der Lage, die aggro zu halten und mit halbwegs anständigem Lebensvorrat.
> 
> Jetzt ist sie 72 und ich komme zum ersten Mal Nexus rein, eine Ini die ich bisher nur als DD kenne.
> ...



Ich denke, der Schamane wollte dir damit sagen, daß man keinen einzigen Stack abwarten muss, sondern einfach (als Melee noch einfacher) immer fein die Leertaste
hämmern kann.
Wenn ich dort vorm Endboss stehe, frage ich immer, ob allen dieser bekannt sei, hüpfen usw.
So vermeidet man solche wie von dir beschriebenen Wipes.


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. September 2010)

Vor kurzem mit meinem Palatank im Kral der Klingendingens oder wie das heißt einen Neuling als Schamane dabei gehabt. Er hat auf alles Bedarf gewürfelt, da aber alles mehr oder weniger für Schamanen geeignet war, haben wir nix gesagt. Erst als er Bedarf auf einen netten Zweihänder anmeldete, hab ich ihm gesagt, dass Schamanen Schwerter nicht tragen können. Ich hab gefragt, ob er noch nicht so lange spielt und Tipps braucht. Er war auch vollkommen verskillt und machte ganze 9 DPS auf Level 27. Wir haben wirklich freundlich gefragt. Er hat uns auch ein paar mal halb einen Wipe beschwert, weil er zig Gruppen auf einmal pullte. Nun ja, er ist dann wortlos aus der Gruppe und (da er auf unsrem Server war und wir ihn anschrieben, warum er raus ist) ignorierte uns. 

Da denk ich mir echt: WTF

Wollten ihm nur Tipps geben... aber soll er halt im Handelschannel fragen.


----------



## Krezton (15. September 2010)

Wenn ich mir das so durchlese hier habe ich das Gefühl dass sich mehr als 60 % hier für die absoluten Pro player halten wie zB ich hab 60 % dmg gemacht alle auser mir waren tot usw


----------



## EvilStorm (15. September 2010)

Heute Morgen war ich mit meinem Warri Grube HC.. hab extra da angemeldet, weil ich noch ein zweites mal die Axt vom Endboss brauche.

Hab Invite gekriegt und hab mit voller begeisterung angenommen.
DK Tank, Holy Pala, Hunter, Rogue und ich (Als Fury Warri). Ich hab mir gedacht: ''Sauber! DK Tank! Hält gut Aggro und da ich nicht wirklich den bösen Schaden mache, ist das auch ganz gut. Noch fix geschaut, ob irgenndwer von dennen die Axt braucht. Nein, Alle besser Equipt mit ICC Gear.

Beim 2. Mob bin ich dann gestorben, weil ich wohl Aggro gezogen habe, mit nichteinmal 4k dps... Beim 2. Drachen hab ich ihn kaum antanken lassen.. mein Fehler, geb ich zu.. hatte aber die Aggro von dem Mob, den ich nichteinmal angegriffen hab, kann man ja im Recount nachschauen.. 100% dmg auf den Drachen... Da hat mir der Tank gesagt, ich soll doch bitte mit Verstand spielen.. Antworte ich nicht drauf.. beim 1. Boss fall ich immer um.. obwohl ich die Stacks abbauen gehe.. auch wenn es als Melee einfach nur ätzend ist... Danach lief alles gut.

Beim Endboss angekommen, hoffe ich schon auf den Dropp der Axt, da ich schon lange auf diese hoffe. Als der Boss im Dreck lag, ist die Axt gedroppt und ich hab mich schon gefreut, da ja niemand anders die Axt braucht... Da melden insgesammt 4 Need drauf. Beim Holy Pala kann ich es noch verstehen, beim Hunter und DK nicht, da die beide schon 264er Waffen haben... Der Hunter gewinnt und meint für Pet Heal Equip.. ist steh alleine vor dem Boss, da die anderen schon alle die Grp geleavt haben und habe diesen gewissen ''WTF-Blick'' drauf...
Die kamen von der selben Gilde, die haben sich abgesprochen.
Nur.. Was kann man tun? Nichts! Also lauf ich nochmal X-Tausen mal durch diese HC, weil man überhaupt nichts machen kann...

Soviel von mir...


----------



## Nimbe (15. September 2010)

Heut mitn dk turm rndm hero  super gruppe erwischt. Bei der 2. gruppe aggro verloren, aber der 6,2k gs mage hat dann von sich selbst gesagt sry meinf ehler hab net antanken lassen.




Danach lief alles reibungslos  schnellster und chilligster run seit lagem!




Kann ruhig so weitergehn^^







Post scriptum: Wie die meisten nur jammern und gute Erfahrungen gar net mit uns teilen^^


----------



## Gahruk (15. September 2010)

hiho,

allso ich versuch mich seit 2 Tagen als Warri Tank, vorher noch n Guide gelesen und dann ab in Inis, 
bin zurzeit im 70er Content unterwegs und hatte bisher immer gute Random Gruppen die Gedult mit mir hatten
nach ein paar versuchen hatte man es halbwegs raus und so tastet man sich immer weiter vor, dann hier und
dort ein Skill mehr nutzen usw.
Man hat zwar ab und zu welche dabei denen es zu langsam geht aber Flames gab es noch nicht
und wenn doch dann wird derjenige gekickt bzw freundlich darauf hingewiesen, denn DD's giebt es wie Sand am Meer sag ich dann immer.

Nach gefühlten 10 Inis hatte ich dann ein Bäumchen als Heiler, der wurde dann erstmal in die Gilde invited und ab da sind wir immer zusammen in die Inis giebts ja Instand
hatte zwar ab und zu mal genörgelt das er sich langweilt und da wird dann beim nächsten pull eben mehr gezogen, hatten zwar hier und da mal n wipe
war dann eben ungünstig gelaufen und wird nochmal probiert
Bin eigentlich zufrieden wenn Recount meint ich hätte den meisten Schaden gemacht/genommen,
ob die DD's jetzt weniger oder mehr machen is eigentlich egal.

Gruß
Gahruk


----------



## Livien (15. September 2010)

Hmm, wenn ich mir da eure Geschichten durchlese, weiß ich wieder, wieso ich mit WoW aufgehört habe.

Ein Großteil der Spieler sind mittlerweile so von sich sehr überzeugt, dass sie mit ihren sinnfreien (zu teils beleidigenden) Weisheiten einen nurnoch auf den Keks gehen.
Sollte man dann auch nicht nach derren Pfeife tanzen hat man komplett die Kacke an den Hacken.
Das Beleidigende nimmt stark zu (Oder irgendwelche beknackten Titel wie "N00b", "Bob", "(Kack)Boon", e.t.c werden verteilt), und:
a.) Diese Person leavt (Gott sei dank)
b.) Jammert während der ganzen Inze weiter rum, wie unfähig doch sein Umfeld ist und man ohne Ihn höchstwahrscheinlich wohl verloren sei.

Wobei sich solche Phänomene auch in der Mehrzahl innerhalb einer 5er Gruppe wieder finden können.

Für mich hat eher weniger der vereinfachte Schwierigkeitsgrad das Spiel zunichte gemacht, sondern eher die nicht berechtigte Arroganz der Spieler.
(Na gut, die Arroganz kommt von der Vereinfachung des Spiels, aber für mich wäre es dennoch spielenswert geblieben wenn die Leute ihrer wirklichen Spielfähigkeiten bewusst bleiben, auch wenn sie violette Klamotten anhaben).


----------



## myadictivo (16. September 2010)

hach komm..es gibt solche und solche. ich bin mittlerweile mit meinem heal schamie den ich fast komplett nur durch inzen gelevelt hab endlich in wotlk angekommen und muss sagen nun wirds doch etwas stressiger. ich zock ja um etwas unterhalten zu werden und so, aber manchmal ists dann einfach auch nur frust pur. wenn sich wieder mal nen tank gemeldet hat, der vll wenns hochkommt ne dualskillung noch als tank hat aber wirklich keinerlei! passende itemes dazu trägt und man bei ersten mobgruppen wo halt mal 3 oder mehr mobs auf ihn einprügeln schon alles umfallen sieht, weil er absolut nix wegstecken kann fragt man sich schon "häääää ?! warum melde ich mich eigentlich als tank wenn ich 0 ausrüstung hab"..und der anteil dieser steigt und steigt..und ich hab auch keine lust dann x mal zu wipen, laufen, rezzen, xyz leavt gruppe und bla.. weil statts sich dann zu denken vll könnt man ja mit taktik trotzdem herr der gruppenzusammenstellung werden wird halt hirnlos gepullt, stoffies rennen in aoe gruppen und fallen um wie fliegen und ich hau mir einfach nur den kopp auf tisch..ich bin ja regelrecht froh wenn ich in ne gruppe komme wo der tank auch seinem namen gerecht wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wenn ich oben schon les =ich spiel ne tankklasse ohne tankskillung/items damit der heiler was zu tun hat, tendiere ich dazu vll demnächst auch mal mit meiner DD skillung solche leute zu heilen...höhö

es gibt chaotische gruppen in denen man dann trotzdem bleibt, weil die leute nett sind. vll nicht jeder die inze/bosse kennt und man probiert halt durchzukommen und hat seinen spass ( lern und unterhaltungseffekt sehr hoch), dann gibts die gruppen wo alles wie am schnürchen läuft, im chat tote hose is, alles nur schnell, schnell, durchrush (ideal um xp und items abzustauben, spasseffekt = 0) und dann gibt halt noch gruppen mit pseudo cracks, wo aber halt mal garnix läuft, rumgenölt wird und der geistheiler zum besten freund mutiert. das guck ich mir 5 min an und geh dann (weil frusteffekt enorm und brauch mich nich ärgern)


----------



## sid42d (16. September 2010)

Vorweg es geht leider ein klein wenig am thema vorbei =)

war damals 2006 noch zu classic zeiten!(liebe gilde und vorallem lieber kl**** nimms mir nicht übel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


wir waren damals auf einem relativ neuen server ,ich hatte meinen ersten char hoch gespielt,einen nachtelf krieger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


jedenfalls kam ich in eine nette gilde(in der ich heute noch bin) und wir bauten eine ZG gruppe auf


Lange rede kurzer sinn ^^ wir gingen mit 2 tanks und ner menge dds und heiler auf nach zg wo wir noch einwenig rumgimpten .......

als wir dan endlich bei Hohepriesterin Mar´li ankamen ging der spaß los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Unser 2ter tank (mensch krieger,etwas unebeholfen damals aber total lieber kerl)tankte als Sec Tank (falls jemand die boss takke nicht weiß ,tanks wechseln sobald mar´li den main tank ein netzt. (der priester wird dan zu riesen Spinne ,wärend kleine spinnen umher laufen ^^)

jedenfalls landete ich im netz und unser Kl**** tankte eine kleine spinne XD bis im TS das gebrüll kam Kl**** du hass die falsche spinne ,er schrie zurück welche muss ich den nehmen???
alle schrien "DIE GROßE" er schrie zurück ins ts "ich seh keine große"
naja war dan natürlich n wipe haben uns paar tage wenn nicht sogar wochen die zähne dran ausgebissen! aber dieser satz ist nun bei uns in der gilde episch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und niemand hat ihn dafür geflamed man hat gemeinsam drüber gelacht und es wieder probiert



der selbe tank wurde später auch mit nach MC mitgenommen wir also Bei sulfuron herold wo er natürlich tanken sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 er bekam also 1 add zugeilt wie die 3 anderen sec tanks ,ich tankte derweil den boss.............Als ich Schreie hörte im ts schaute ich mich um sah 1 add quer im raum laufen und fragte nach wer den sein add verloren hat? 

da kam der epische satz von ihm : Ich bin rückwärts in die lava gelaufen hab den abgrund nicht gesehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



es war zugeil wegen solchen momenten hab ich wow geliebt.................in den heutigen RND runs 5er find ich es schade 90% der inis laufen ohne probs und bei 10 % wos mal n wipe gibt verlässt sofort ein teil der gruppe die ini ohne worte oder mit dem satz:" son scheiss muss ich mir nicht geben " (spiele übrigens immer noch den krieger von damals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





mfg 



Und rechtschreibfehler dienen nur der allgemeinen belustigung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littletall (16. September 2010)

Dann erzähl ich mal wieder was Nettes:

Ich hab einen Krieger-Tank mit Dualskillung fürs Questen. Ja, diese Kriegern ist Level 72 und bevor ich auch nur ANSATZWEISE in die erste Nordend Ini gegangen bin, hab ich mir das komplette Kobaltset machen lassen.

Bin also mit ihr in den Nexus gegangen. Dort hab ich die Leute freundlich darauf hingewiesen, dass ich noch nicht lange tanke und mir deshalb etwas Zeit lassen möchte, außerdem um kurze Antankzeit gebeten.

Was soll ich sagen? Das hat geklappt! Einer der DDs war sogar überglücklich, dass ich keiner dieser Durch-Rush-Tanks bin. Ich hab zwar ab und an die Aggro verloren, aber das hat der Heiler gut hingekriegt (und ich hab mir die Mobs natürlich sofort zurückgeholt).

Insgesamt sind wir ohne einen Toten durch den Nexus gegangen. Das war ein super Run.


----------



## Norua (16. September 2010)

Gestern:
Ich unterwegs mit meiner sexy Kriegerkuh im Tool.
Wie musste es auch anders sein.....HDZ4

Nicht unbedingt schwer aber (wie man hier zulande sagt) ZAAAACH!
<---Overeuqipt für jede Ini
Ich pull die erste Welle auf einmal sagt ein DD:
"löl so kack euqipte dds ne das dauert mir zu lange"

Ineresannter weise haben wir die Ini dann mit 4 Min Restzeit aufn Timerun 
beendet was 9Min früher war als der DD den Debuff hat. 
(Die wartezeit für die neue Ini nicht mitberechnet)

Was ist eig. so schlimm daran das eine Ini 5 min länger dauert?
Sind die so kostbarer das man lieber 45 min in Dalaran rumsteht?

MFG
Norua

P.S.: Rechtschreibfehler vorbehalten, Eltern haften für ihre Kinder


----------



## Esda (16. September 2010)

Das mit dem Frust kann ich absolut nachvollziehen... Ich finde auch, dass das Verhältnis Spaß/Frust sich durch die unfreundliche Community deutlich zum Negativen verschoben hat.

Ich wurde gestern aus einer PDK10er-Gruppe gekickt, weil ich (nach dem Vierten Wipe bei den FC) gesagt hab, dass ich keine Besserung sehe und das wohl nichts wird. 
Wo sind wir denn bitte angekommen? 

Ich spiel jetzt seit Sommer '07 und denke das erste Mal übers Aufhören nach.


----------



## mouzJade (16. September 2010)

Wenn man ICC heroisch schon weit fortgeschritten ist dann ist es meistens nicht mehr nötig Random-Inis zu gehen. Allerdings wenn einen die Lust packt dann kommt man auf seltsame Ideen. So wie wir neulich.

Langeweile, das OG-Bankdach ist schon durchgesessen und nach dem zehnten BG hat man auch darauf keine Lust mehr. Ich bräuchte noch die Hero-Daily sagt eine Mitspielerin, keiner hat Lust und ich denk mir so: "Hey ich hab noch Style-Gear nehm ich das mal mit." Meine Retri-Paladina ist bestens mit DD-Gear versehen aber die Suchzeit ist öde als DD+Heiler. Tankspecc aktiviert und das gute alte T6 von der Bank geholt. Komplett mit BC-Steinchen gesockelt und mit den guten alten Verzauberungen drauf. Critimmun? Nur in BT! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gesagt getan, angemeldet und nach wenigen Sekunden geht die Ini auf. Turm-Hero. "Ohje" sagt die Heilkollegin. "Ach das packen wir" meine ich grinsend und hüpfe in die nächste Mobgruppe. Meine Tankwaffe, der Zaubermachtskolben aus BC, natürlich mit Zaubermacht verzaubert macht leider nicht sooo viel DMG doch ein Blick aufs Recount zeigt mir das unsere DDs scheinbar nicht grad toll ausgestattet sind oder sich bestens auskennen. "Um so besser" sag ich da halt ich die Aggro schöner. Ab und zu fress ich einen Crit und die Heilerin hält mich mit viel Nervenzerren am Leben. Gebufft kam ich immerhin auf stolze 24k HP. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Random-Ini mal anders. Als nächstes wollen wir mal mit 3 dds und nem Heiler rein und den Tank mit Waffen vom örtlichen Händler aus Orgrimmar ärgern. Schabernack ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nethertank (16. September 2010)

looool is doch logisch wenn man blind draufhaut das man aggro hat 

dann zieht man kurz die bremse und kriegt kene aggro und alle sind glücklich die paar sek am mob^^ mehr oder weniger bringt och nischt


achja und noch was 10k kritz sind ja sooo hoch omg mache als tank in def haltung mit gs von 5,6 k 10 k kritz mit rache 

nicht gerade der hit^^

PS: das war jetz kein trolln sry aber das musste ma gesagt werden Hochmut kommt vor dem fall


ups falsches forum^^

xD wie Peinlich *rot wert*


----------



## anuron85 (16. September 2010)

gz zu sammelthema über Randomgruppen Nr. 50


----------



## pildaY (16. September 2010)

anuron85 schrieb:


> gz zu sammelthema über Randomgruppen Nr. 50




GZ zu dieser bescheuerten Aussage!
Guck mal wann der Thread erstellt wurde -.-


----------



## Mäuserich (16. September 2010)

Da dieser Thread hier schon wirklich alt ist und wir mit dem Random-Gruppen-Geschichten einen tatsächlich halbwegs akzeptierten Sammelthread haben, hab ich hier mal reported damit die Themen zusammen gelegt werden. Für alle die den grösseren Thread nicht kennen: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/164132-random-gruppen-geschichten-rgg/


----------



## kaepteniglo (16. September 2010)

Wurden zusammengeführt.


----------



## Ohrensammler (22. September 2010)

Ich war gestern Random mit meinem Mage in Vio - hero
Die Gruppe war ok der Palatank offensichtlich neu.
Der erste Boss war der, der gekitet werden muss um den Spären auszuweichen. 
Der Tank wusste das aber wohl noch nicht und blieb eisern stehen um dann mitsammt der Gruppe die Radischen von unten zu betrachten.
Interessant war, was jetzt nicht passierte.

- Die Gruppe löste sich nicht auf
- Der Tank wurde nicht geflamt
- Kein andere übernahm das tanken

Der Tank bekam Tips wie der Boss geht ...zweiter Versuch.
Diesesmal bewegte sich der Tank mit dem Boss zwar aber doch noch so unkoordiniert, das die Radischen wieder 5 unterseitige Beobachter bekamen.

Was passierte wiederum nicht?
Siehe Aufzählung oben

Der dritte Versuch war dann erfolgreich und der Rest der Innie auch.

Wollte ich nur mal erzählen, als Bespiel dass es auch anders geht.


----------



## Mäuserich (22. September 2010)

Grad in VH wo man nicht nochmal fix nen neuen Try machen kann, sondern erstmal 5-6 Minuten wieder durch neuen Trash muss tatsächlich keine Selbstverständlichkeit.

Allerdings habe ich regelmässig ähnlich gechillte Leute getroffen, es ist aber nunmal so, das Katastrophen-Run-Berichte amüsanter zu schreiben und amüsanter zu lesen sind, nicht alle in WoW sind Arschlöcher ^^


----------



## Michithekiller (22. September 2010)

pharazon/anub schrieb:


> ich liebe ja ocu rnd grps^^ entweder heal oder tank, aber zu 90% leavt mindestens einer von beiden am anfang XD



Ocu geht noch musste mal bei Hallen des Steins beobachten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philine (22. September 2010)

Michithekiller schrieb:


> Ocu geht noch musste mal bei Hallen des Steins beobachten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wieso Hds wird doch jedesmal abgekürzt abgehauen ist mir da bis jetzt noch nie jemand.


----------



## Fremder123 (22. September 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> wieso Hds wird doch jedesmal abgekürzt abgehauen ist mir da bis jetzt noch nie jemand.


Oh, das war bis vor einer Weile auch bei uns im Pool sehr verbreitet. HdR, HdS und Occu... sobald das Bild eine der Inis den Ladebildschirm zierte zählte ich schon mal die Sekunden runter, bis Tank und/ oder Heiler fluchtartig davonstürzten. Jaja, WoW ist ja SOOOOOOOO einfach.^^ Zur Zeit gehts aber, selbst Occu ziehen die meisten durch.


----------



## Trig (22. September 2010)

Moin, moin,

kleine Vorwarnung, könnte etwas länger werden&#8230;

Zu meinem Char: Druide Tank/Heal, Equip ist so passabel, dass ich in ICC25 tanke und heile, pfeifen wir ne Runde auf den Gearscore, da ich den eh nicht kenne. Kurz um, bin weit überequippt für Random Hero Inis (was ja aber keine Kunst darstellt!)

Nach dem Genuss eine super Films mit ein paar Gläschen guten Rotweins denke ich so bei mir, dass ich mal wieder ne Random machen könnte und zwar: Als Heal! Da ich normalerweise tanke und ganz gern mal Heal mache fand ich das ne super Idee.

Auch schnell ne Gruppe gefunden. Occu wurde als Ziel ausgegeben. Und es startete schon recht chaotisch. 2 DD´s tot am Eingang nur ne Eule steht. Tank (Krieger) kommt kurz nach mir rein, durch den normalen Eingang. Denk mir schon, oho! Das kann was werden, doch guten Mutes rezze ich den einen DD und battlerezze den anderen, damit es schneller geht. Noch nen Anregen auf den Shadow und es geht auch gleich los, Tank pullt, während alle noch bei max halben Leben sind.

Und dieser Tank, dessen Equip ok war, aber viel mehr auch nicht, pullt und pullt. Während die erste Gruppe noch steht, wird die dritte schon gepullt. Alle haben Aggro, weil kein Mob richtig getankt wird und Tank läuft bei seiner Pullorgie &#8222;out of range". Tank fällt um und die Eule macht Battelrezz (gleiche Gilde die beiden). Irgendwie im vollkommenen Chaos bringen wir die down und setzten kurz danach über zum 1.Boss. Der Tank beginnt den Bossfight währen 2 Mobs am Portal noch stehen. Nochmal alles gut gegangen&#8230;. Ab auf die Drachen und hoch zum &#8222;Rundgang". Hier wird dann auch Gruppe um Gruppe gepullt mit dem Effekt, dass die Mobs der ersten Gruppe hinterher geschleift werden bis zur dritten. Ich werde als Letzter der Gruppe von hinten von Castern angegriffen, Chaos hoch 3. Nachdem die Gruppe down ist frage ich dann, ob es nicht möglich wäre erst eine Gruppe down zu machen bevor wir die nächste holen. Darauf hin meint die Eule, dass ich doch ruhig sein und heilen soll, er tanke, heile und mache DD. Ich konnte mir nicht verkneifen zu sagen, dass sie mich dann eigentlich gar nicht brauchen würden&#8230; und dann kam der Kick! Ich war aus der Gruppe geflogen!

Verwunderung machte sich bei mir breit. Ist das die Art und Weise wie Random Inis mittlerweile gemacht werden? Ich ließ mich nicht verunsichern und meldete mich wieder an, wieder als Heal!

Neue Gruppe, neues Glück! 3 Leute aus einer Gilde, ein DD (Schurke) und ich als Heal, immer noch Druide. Diesmal Seelenschmiede. Alles recht easy, Gruppe für Gruppe, kein Prob, Schaden ein wenig Mau aber ausreichend. Erster Boss, es droppt ne Axt. 4 Leute machen Gier und der Schurke fragt, ob die denn für sein 2nd Equip nehmen könne. Ich sofort: &#8222;Klar nimm". Der Mage schreibt &#8222;Nein". Zu diesem Zeitpunkt hatte der Schurke dann aber schon Bedarf geklickt und die Axt erhalten. Keine 5 Sekunden später &#8222;Möchten Sie Spieler XXX (=Schurke) entfernen" (oder so ähnlich). Ähem??? Nein *klick*, natürlich nicht! Ok, Gruppe bleibt fürs erste bestehen. Tank schreibt: &#8222;WTF?" und irgendwie verlässt der Schurke die Gruppe, keine Ahnung warum. Daraufhin konnte ich nicht anders als zu schreiben: &#8222;Wenn ihr einen Spiel kicken wollt, weil er ein Item nimmt, dass kein anderer braucht und vorher noch höflich fragt, dann möchte ich nicht mit euch spielen." Habe dann die Gruppe verlassen&#8230;.

Anschließend habe ich dann mit Gildenkollegen die Random gemacht&#8230; Der Tag war ne bittere Enttäuschung kann ich euch sagen. Übrigens kamen Tank und Eule aus der ersten Gruppe, sowie die 3er Gildengruppe aus der Seelenschmiede von Dethecus. Nicht dass ich alle von diesem Server über einen Kamm scheren möchte, aber schlechtes Verhalten in Randoms ist nichts ungewöhnliches für Spieler von diesen Server...

Sieht so aus, als ob ich fürs erste keine Random Hero Inis mehr mache, schade eigentlich, war früher recht lustig&#8230;.


----------



## Tontaube (22. September 2010)

Nethertank schrieb:


> [..] 10 k kritz [..]



10kilo Lakritz muss man erstmal schaffen. Bin begeistert!

Sorry fürs offtopic aber ich konnte es mir einfach nicht verkneifen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darksasuke (22. September 2010)

Also meine story ist echt witzig ich hab eines Abends mal ein paar Leute gesucht für AQ 40 dann schrieb mich ernsthaft ein Dk an der mich fragte ob man da drinne Triumphmarken bekommt ich meinte zu ihm so nein bekommt man net er so das ist ja kacke ne dann komm ich auch nicht mit. Allein so eine frage zu stelln das ist ne classic ini und joar da droppen bestimmt keine marken xD


----------



## Krawurxus (22. September 2010)

Ich war gestern mit meinem Frost-DK (DD) rnd ini, bekam Seelenschmiede und hab was erlebt wie selten nicht!
Die anderen 4 Gruppenmitglieder waren von ihrem Equip her wohl gerade so in die Suche für diese Instanz gelassen worden, während mein DK ein recht ansehnlich ICC10/25 equippter Twink ist. Der Tank (Krieger) meinte noch er kennt die Ini, ist aber noch sehr neu und hat deswegen um Nachsicht und Geduld gebeten. Ich denk mir "OK, dann halt langsam" und zieh meinen grünen Tee und die Cracker näher an mich ran und lehn mich schonmal zurück.
Bei den ersten beiden Skeletten entschließe ich mich, auf die Gefahr hin, das A...loch der Gruppe zu sein, den Tank einmal kurz zu testen. Bei den ersten beiden Skeletten also einmal sehr zügig ran und Gas gegebennach zwei Schlag und der ersten heulenden Böe hatte ich Aggro von beiden. "Uh.." denk ich, Eisige Gegenwehr an und alles noch kaputtgehauen. "Lass dem Tank bitte die Aggro" kommts vom Heiler, ich scheib im /p "sorry, wollte nur einmal sehen, was ich mir erlauben kann :3"
Soweit so gut, natürlich war das nicht das letzte mal, dass ich Aggro hatte, aber ich hab ab da immer brav antanken lassen und wenn der Tank nichts markiert bei den Gruppen, klopp ich halt die Alkolyten zuerst, weil die heilen, die kann man unterbrechen, und die hauen zu wie ein nasses Handtuch. Hatte dem Heiler noch Bescheid gesagt, dass es leider nicht anders geht. Kontrolliertes wilde-Sau-Spielen quasi. Als wir beim ersten Boss waren, hatten wir soweit keinen Toten zu beklagen, was ein Wunder war, wenn man bedenkt, dass die Eule 1100 dps, der Hexer 900 Dps machte, und der Tank so eine Aggromaschine war, das auf sämtlichen mobs, die noch da waren, nachdem der Alkolyt down war, immer irgendwas zwischen 10 und 15k aggro waren, die irgendwie auch nicht mehr wurden...

An dieser Stelle hab ich mir ausgemalt, wie das in etwa bei dem Boss ablaufen würde. Autsch.

Ich schreib dem Tank im /p also:

Ich: 	Hey, ich werd bei dem Boss am Anfang Ghularmee benutzen, die kommen ratzfatz auf ihre 300- 400.000 Aggro, du musst dir den Boss dann nur noch einmal spotten.
Tank: Jo, das wär nice!
Ich: 	Alles klar, spotte du den dann, wenn die gut Aggro haben und noch 2-3 von den Ghulen leben. Hast du das verstanden?
Tank: Yo!

Gesagt getan, Ghularmee an, die Viecher moshen am Boss rum. Alle DDs geben Vollgas. Bei den letzten 3 Ghulen ... nichts.
Noch 2... nichts
Noch 1... nichts

BÄM! Mein Omen brüllt mich an, ich denke nur noch "Oh shi...!"
An dieser Stelle muss ich dem Heiler mein großes Lob aussprechen, denn er hat mich noch 15 Sekunden durch die Eisige Gegenwehr am Leben gehalten. Keine Ahnung wie.
Als nächstes ist der Hexer dran *watsch*!
Die Eule Bekommt sogar noch nen BR auf mich raus, bevor sie ihr Leben aushaucht, und zu meinem Erstaunen macht sich der Boss danach auf zum Tank anstatt dem Heiler.

Rezz angenommen und wieder ab zu Bronjahm. Erstes Seelenfragment kommt vom Tank. Natürlich bleibt er am Boss stehen, und *Zack* ist dieser wieder auf 90% Leben.
Danach waren der Heiler und ich dran, Dank Eisketten hatte ich genug Zeit die Dinger kaputtzumachen. Zumindest bei dem Fragment vom Heiler. Beim zweiten Fragment erinnert der Tank sich wohl an das, was vor dem Kampf gesagt worden ist:
"Zieh den Boss von dem schwebenden lila Ding weg, sonst heilt der sich."
Ziehen tat er den Boss, jedoch nicht von dem Fragment weg, sondern mitten durch das Geeiskettete Teil! Ich roll nur noch verzweifelt mit den Augen.
Irgendwann kommt er unter die magischen 30% Leben, und teleportiert sich in die Mitte.

Erster Fear ist der Tank.. gut, gut..
Zweiter Fear bin ich.. alles super..
Dritter Fear ist der heiler... tot!
Dann stirbt der Tank, danach bei ca. 1500 verbleibenden Lebenspunkten des Bosses ich.

Näher sollten wir heute nicht mehr an einen Kill rankommen, ich glaube es wurden noch 2 Trys gemacht, allerdings ohne die kostbaren 10 Sekunden, die einem eine Horde Ghule erkauft, und das war noch desaströser.

Das ist die zweite Heroini in Wotlk, die ich nicht fertig machen konnte, weil die Gruppe es nicht geschafft hat.
Die erste war 5 Tage nach Erscheinen von WOTLK, Turm Utgarde, bei Skadi.. aber da waren die Leute nur mit einem Mix aus grün/blauen Questbelohnungen ausgestattet, und die Tanks haben da schon wesentlich schneller mehr Aggro aufbauen können, als mein Kandidat in der Seelenschmiede. Traurig.

Ein Blick ins Recount hinterher hat viele Fragen beantwortet, denn nicht nur hat der Tank Rache und Schildschlag in der ganzen Ini nur je einmal benutzt, 60% seines schadens kam durch Verwüsten zustande. Ich schätze, dafür war er sogar recht gut.


----------



## MasterCrain (22. September 2010)

wie kann den der hexer nur 900 dps fahren? Das sollte technisch gar nicht möglich sein xD Als mein hexer frisch 80 war mit grün/blau eq fuhr er am boss 3k dps am trash entsprechend mehr. Weniger ist ja schon fast nicht möglich.

Na ja hab auch noch ne nette Geschichte. Gestern. Mein Hexertwink is inzwischen mit t9 und vergleichbaren eq gerüstet. Dacht ich mir reicht für nen icc twinkrun erste paar bosse. Denkste. "LFM icc twinkrun ab 5,3k GS" (lustig wenn die rufer selber keine 4,5k GS haben, haben uns im Handelchat weggeschmissen vor lachen)
Iwan war ein "LFM icc twinkrun erste 4 bosse down 1 dd noch" schwups gemeldet und invite bekommen. Nach etwa 2 stunden waren wir dan auch mal in der ini (Beim Portstein konnte keiner den anderen sehen wir musste Gruppe 2 mal neu machen weil der leader nicht der mit der ID war usw) Kaum sind wir drinn schau ich mir ma die anderen an. 1 heiler und 2 der dds waren frisch 80 (3,5k GS ....) 
Als dann "Ab zu Fauldarm" gesagt wurde, dacht ich mir nur oh mist. Tja plötzlich leavte einer der Healer und es fand sich natürlich kein neuer.
"OK legen wir erst ma trash für Ruf"
Hoch zur oberen Spitze richtung seuchenviertel ersten 2 Monstros gepullt zack Tank down 2 mobs kommen dazu und rennen fröhlich druch den raid Zack Wipe.
Raidlead" Ok lassen wirs" hat die Gruppe verlassen...


----------



## RedShirt (22. September 2010)

Krawurxus schrieb:


> Ein Blick ins Recount hinterher hat viele Fragen beantwortet, denn nicht nur hat der Tank Rache und Schildschlag in der ganzen Ini nur je einmal benutzt, 60% seines schadens kam durch Verwüsten zustande. Ich schätze, dafür war er sogar recht gut.



Zu seiner "Verteidigung" ... hast Du Subversion geskillt? "Normal" der 1 Punkt in vielen Skillungen... aber als Frost haust Du enorm Aggro raus, normal, daß Du recht fix von einem weit unterequippten Tank die Aggro holst.
Schildschlag ist doof, aber Verwüsten macht schon selbst ordentlich Aggro.
Rache auch, müsste er aber geskillt haben mit 60% mehr Dmg... dann bumms.

An sich hast Recht, hätte er mehr nutzen müssen.


----------



## Tontaube (22. September 2010)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> wie kann den der hexer nur 900 dps fahren? Das sollte technisch gar nicht möglich sein xD Als mein hexer frisch 80 war mit grün/blau eq fuhr er am boss 3k dps am trash entsprechend mehr. Weniger ist ja schon fast nicht möglich.



Du kannst mir nicht erzählen das Du mit einem grün/blauen Hexer 3000dps an einem Boss fährst. Zu WotlK Anfangszeiten sind die Leute mit 1500-2300 dps durch Naxx gelaufen, waren blau gekleidet und hatten vielleicht schon ein episches Itemlvl 200 Teil aus einer heroischen Instanz an. Natürlich wurde im laufe der Zeit einige Dinge gebufft, die Auren der Klassen etc.) aber 3k sind jetzt etwas utopisch. Es sei denn Du bist die große Ausnahme, die Spieler die ich in grün/blau sehe machen weniger. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Thema: 

Wir waren auch gestern HdR HC und da ist auch einiges schief gelaufen.
Ich habe mit meinem Druiden geheilt, meine Frau mit ihrem Pala getankt. Dazu hatten wir noch eine Kriegerin und einen Dk in der Gruppe. Oh und eine Schamanin. 

Wir sind 2 mal zu Bob gelaufen. Danach beschwerte sich die Schamanin mit den Worten "Warum bin ich eigentlich die einzige die auf den Priester geht?" und verliess die Gruppe. Meine Antwort "Weil die Schurken stunnen und die Heilung der Priester nebensächlich ist." konnte sie nicht mehr lesen.


----------



## Erzsebeth (22. September 2010)

Hallöchen zusammen,

ich hab meiner DK eine 2nd Specc zum tanken verpasst und was soll ich sagen...Ich liebe es ^^. Also fleißig über den DF angeworfen um in Rnd Heros zu "üben" Klappt bisher auch ganz gut. Ich sag am Anfang immer das ich noch etwas "ungeübt" bin und dann gehts auch ganz fix los. Die meisten der Spieler sind auch nett und blöde Sprüche gibts noch nicht mal wenn ich zum xten Mal stehen bleiben muss, weil ich nicht genau weiß wo es lang geht. In dem meisten Fällen gibts am Ende sogar noch ein Wort des Lobes, was einen Neu-Tank natürlich runter geht wie Öl.... alles in allem hab ich als Tank bessere Erfahrungen gemacht als wie mit meiner DD Specc.

*BIS GESTERN....*
Grube von Saron

eine Waffen-Kriegerin (mein Schatz), eine befreundete Eule und mein DK Tank (crit.immun und ca 33 k hp unbuffed) und übers Tool ein Jäger und ein Schamiheiler
Kurze Begrüßung und der Heiler sagt auch gleich an, das er frisch auf Heal gespecct hat und das ich doch mit auf sein Mana achten soll. Soweit ja völlig okay und wünschenswert. 
Ich frage obs los gehen kann und nach dem alle ja gesagt haben fang ich an diese blöden Magier zu pullen. Wie solls anders sein, Kriegerin brüllt "STOP. PC macht gerade blöd!" Pet von Hunter pullt fröhlich den zweiten Magier dazu....Wipe. Macht nix, weiter gehts...

Beim zweiten Anlauf sind wir dann auch unbeschadet bis Ike gekommen. Ich pulle mir den ersten Mob und seh aus dem Augenwinkel das unser Hunter ziemlich dicht am Rand der Grube steht und selbstverständlich den Pat auf sich aufmerksam macht der da rum läuft.. Jäger tot, Mob gerade noch erwischt bevor es unserm Heal an den Kragen geht. Immer noch alles im grünen Bereich. Ike segnet das Zeitliche und wir wenden uns dem Weg, Berg hoch zu. 

Erste Gruppe wird schon ein bisschen haarig weil ich nicht gleich alle antanken konnte. Ausreißer zurückgeholt, Pet flitzt an mir vorbei und pullt die zweite Gruppe....WIPE.
Alles noch im Rahmen, wieder rein in die Ini, ein paar freundliche Scherze gemacht und weiter. Ich sage noch an, das ich die Mobs bis zur Plattform in der Mitte ziehe, da kommt ein "afk" vom Jäger.... auch gut, gewartet und ab da wurds echt surreal. 
Jäger: "re...mach mal hinne, ich habs eilig! ogogogogo!"
Heal:"ja, ich auch..beeilung!"
M'kay...jut. Rein, gepullt bis zur Mitte, Aggro und Mobs klebten förmlich an meinem Allerwertesten, kein Heal....WIPE

*Heal:" Warum stirbst Du denn??"
Ich:" BITTE???"
DD1:" keine Heilung und eingehender Schaden = TOT"
Ich: "Weil Unsterblichkeit ein Mhytos ist und mein Selfheal auch nur begrenzt ist!"*
Jäger leavt kommentarlos die Gruppe, kein großer Verlust.
Heal:"Ich kann im Tunnel ned heilen, wg Heal-Aggro....jetzt aber gogogo..!" HÖÖÖÖ? Hat der Gelegenheits Heiler einen Tag zuvor mit schlechterem Equipment LOCKER geschafft!
Ich hab dann freundlich darauf hingewiesen, das es kontraproduktiv ist mich zu stressen und dann haben wir endlich vorschriftsmäßig und ohne weiter Todesfälle den Boss gelegt.


Danach hatte ich dann irgendwie kein Lust mehr weiter zu spielen... 

aber heute Abend geht es weiter und ich werde wieder fröhlich tankend durch die Heros stolpern und mit jedem Run was neues lernen und ein bisschen geübter sein ^^

In diesem Sinne
LG Erzsebeth


----------



## MasterCrain (22. September 2010)

Tontaube schrieb:


> Du kannst mir nicht erzählen das Du mit einem grün/blauen Hexer 3000dps an einem Boss fährst. Zu WotlK Anfangszeiten sind die Leute mit 1500-2300 dps durch Naxx gelaufen, waren blau gekleidet und hatten vielleicht schon ein episches Itemlvl 200 Teil aus einer heroischen Instanz an. Natürlich wurde im laufe der Zeit einige Dinge gebufft, die Auren der Klassen etc.) aber 3k sind jetzt etwas utopisch. Es sei denn Du bist die große Ausnahme, die Spieler die ich in grün/blau sehe machen weniger.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Mh doch. Das einzige epische teil war der feuersteinzünder (Zauberstab für marken) und ich hab auch schon mages frisch 80 gesehen die 3k boss dps hatten. Also bin ich wohl nicht die große Ausnahme. ^^


----------



## Varagon (22. September 2010)

Erzsebeth schrieb:


> Hallöchen zusammen,
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Also ich bin zwar kein Freund der Kick-Funktion aber im Fall eines Hunter's der anscheinend sein Pet nicht unter Kontrolle hat würde ich diese Funktion schon nutzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


DD's gibt es ja zuhauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT: Ich habe diesen Thread erstellt...da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher...jetzt steht da aber das der Thread von Andoral1990 erstellt wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Blöde Zusammenlegung... naja Life is a B*** 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


BTT²: Bitte lasst euch nicht auf DPS Flames ein, danke.

lg

PS: Ich befrage mal Zam dazu *g 

Edit: wurde geklärt. Alles (leider) völlig legitim.


----------



## Krawurxus (22. September 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Zu seiner "Verteidigung" ... hast Du Subversion geskillt? "Normal" der 1 Punkt in vielen Skillungen... aber als Frost haust Du enorm Aggro raus, normal, daß Du recht fix von einem weit unterequippten Tank die Aggro holst.
> Schildschlag ist doof, aber Verwüsten macht schon selbst ordentlich Aggro.
> Rache auch, müsste er aber geskillt haben mit 60% mehr Dmg... dann bumms.
> 
> An sich hast Recht, hätte er mehr nutzen müssen.



Natürlich hab ich das nicht geskillt^^
Ich sag ja auch nichts, wenn ich auf ein Ziel die Hölle loslasse, und der Tank nicht mehr hinterherkommt, weil er einfach noch nicht das Gear hat, um dagegen anzutanken.
Was ich jedoch sage ist, dass ich noch nie einen Tank gesehen hab, der so hinter seinen Möglichkeiten zurückbleibt, und es nicht hinbekommt, zu spotten, obwohl man das vorher sogar noch abgesprochen hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oh, und die verbesserte Rache hatte er nicht geskillt, aber sowas hab ich schon mehrfach gesehen..


----------



## Varagon (22. September 2010)

Darksasuke schrieb:


> ...



LOL aber! Das steht leider für die WOLK - Generation und bei den beginnt WoW erst mit Wrath of the Lichking *gg


----------



## Erzsebeth (22. September 2010)

Varagon schrieb:


> Also ich bin zwar kein Freund der Kick-Funktion aber im Fall eines Hunter's der anscheinend sein Pet nicht unter Kontrolle hat würde ich diese Funktion schon nutzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich bin generell kein Freund der Kick-Funktion. Ich bin mehrfach als frisch 80er von selbsternannten Pro's mit einen gimpscore von jenseits der 6 k aus Inis gekickt worden, weil es ned schnell genug für die Herrschaften ging und bin deshalb etwas nachsichtiger. Zumal der Hunter es ja auch geschnallt hat und sich für die Pet-Pulls entschuldigt hat. Shit happens nun mal. Ist ja nicht so, das mir das als Unholy mit meinem Ghul noch nie passiert ist. 
Als Tank, der mittlerweile ganz anständig ausgerüstet ist und recht ordentlich spielt, wenn auch bei weitem nicht perfekt, kann man durchaus ein paar Fehler seitens der anderen hinnehmen. Und jeder Fail hat ja auch sein gutes. Wer lernt schon anständig tanken, wenn die Rahmenbedingungen seitens der DD's ICC HM- Equipment heißen und es eigentlich egal ist wer die Aggro, weil die Mobs eh nicht lange genug stehen um Schaden anzurichten?

LG


----------



## Shendria (22. September 2010)

Erzsebeth schrieb:


> Heal:"Ich kann im Tunnel ned heilen, wg Heal-Aggro....jetzt aber gogogo..!" HÖÖÖÖ? Hat der Gelegenheits Heiler einen Tag zuvor mit schlechterem Equipment LOCKER geschafft!



Da kommt es auf Tank und Heiler drauf an... Wenn der Tank nur durchläuft und auf Gesichtsagro baut dann ja.... der Heiler wird sicher ein Problem bekommen (vorallem da es ja ein Heiler war der nicht so gut equiped zu sein schien..... ). Natürlich kann dem Heiler aber auch entgehn das die Mobs durch was auch immer angetankt sind und sich nicht traut zu heilen wegen Heilagro.... Ganz ehrlich, ich mag den Aufgang noch immer nicht als Heiler. Hab da einfach schon zuviel kurioses erlebt.... Schreib das nächste Mal einfach dazu das du die Mobs auch antankst und der Heiler sich auch heilen trauen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Dann sollt es kein Problem mehr geben... Riptide und Erdschild und zur Not lhw sollten ja doch möglich sein (im Fall eines Schamanen halt)...


----------



## Varagon (22. September 2010)

Erzsebeth schrieb:


> Wer lernt schon anständig tanken, wenn die Rahmenbedingungen seitens der DD's ICC HM- Equipment heißen und es eigentlich egal ist wer die Aggro, weil die Mobs eh nicht lange genug stehen um Schaden anzurichten?
> 
> LG



Ich kann dir nur sagen "Früh übt sich wer Meister werden will"! Auf dem PTR, wo ich bis vor kurzem aktiv war, wurden und werden solche Fehler zu 90% mit einem Wipe quittiert. Denn da ist es atm so : Equipe<Skill<CC.
Also solltest du als Tank und Heiler, schon früh beginnen dir deine DD's zu erziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




lg Varagon


----------



## Erzsebeth (22. September 2010)

Shendria schrieb:


> Da kommt es auf Tank und Heiler drauf an... Wenn der Tank nur durchläuft und auf Gesichtsagro baut dann ja.... der Heiler wird sicher ein Problem bekommen (vorallem da es ja ein Heiler war der nicht so gut equiped zu sein schien..... ). Natürlich kann dem Heiler aber auch entgehn das die Mobs durch was auch immer angetankt sind und sich nicht traut zu heilen wegen Heilagro.... Ganz ehrlich, ich mag den Aufgang noch immer nicht als Heiler. Hab da einfach schon zuviel kurioses erlebt.... Schreib das nächste Mal einfach dazu das du die Mobs auch antankst und der Heiler sich auch heilen trauen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Weil ich noch relativ grün hinter den Tankohren bin, tanke ich immer an. Ein paar Mal siedendes Blut und heulende Böe in die Runde geworfen, wenn alles nix hilft beim laufen Tod und Verfall spammen und die Aggro gehört mir ^^ Auf "Gesichtsaggro" verlass ich mich nicht, das kann nach hinten losgehen.
Aber guter Tip mit dem Ansagen, werd ich beim nächsten Mal machen. Ich dachte das ist so üblich, die Mobs anständig anzutanken und muss nicht explizit erwähnt werden...wieder was gelernt...


----------



## Varagon (22. September 2010)

Erzsebeth schrieb:


> Aber guter Tip mit dem Ansagen, werd ich beim nächsten Mal machen. Ich dachte das ist so üblich, die Mobs anständig anzutanken und muss nicht explizit erwähnt werden...wieder was gelernt...



hast du..


/ironie off

vergessen?
Es ist selbstverständlich das du die Mobs antankst...oder habe zu lange keine Hero's mehr gespielt? Hat sich das so verändert? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erzsebeth (22. September 2010)

Ich meinte damit "richtig" anzutanken und an mich binden, nicht nur dran vorbei laufen und hoffen das Sie mir folgen. Alleine durch die Frostpräsenz und die Runen auf der Waffe kann ich einen Großteil der Mobs mitnehmen in dem ich nur dran vorbei laufe, was wohl mit "Gesichtsaggro" gemeint ist. 

Aber wenn es zwar Aufgabe eines Tanks ist die Aggro aufzubauen und zu halten, scheint es wohl nicht selbstverständlich das er /sie das auch wirklich macht ^^ Um solche Missverständnisse vorab auszuschließen, ist vllt ne Ansage gar ned mal die schlechteste Idee. Das meinte ich mit "wieder was gelernt"


----------



## Shendria (22. September 2010)

Varagon schrieb:


> Es ist selbstverständlich das du die Mobs antankst...oder habe zu lange keine Hero's mehr gespielt? Hat sich das so verändert?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es ist für viele selbstverständlich... leider nicht für alle! Es gibt noch immer Leute die als Tank meinen, sie müssen nur nen Mob anschaun und schon klebt der an ihnen bis er tot ist.... Ich habs selber nicht geglaubt, das es sowas noch gibt, wurde aber eines besseren belehrt.... Es kommt nicht nur einmal vor das ich gerade eben bei dem Aufgang Heil-Agro bekomme, da Krieger ja keinen Donnerknall haben, Palas keine Weihe, Dk kein Siedendes Blut und der Druide hat sicher auch was, das er draufpatschen kann im Laufen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei vorallem ungeübten Heilern kann das schon mal echt im Chaos enden, da sie sich auf zuviel Konzentrieren wollen, alles richtig machen wollen usw. und sich dabei ein wenig übernehmen. Vielleicht ist dem Heiler aber auch genau das mit der Heil-Agro in nem Run davor passiert... solche Sachen merkt man sich irgendwie und wird eh schon nervös wenns dann dorthin geht.... z.b. hab ich mit meinem Schamanen schon so im Mai rum ein paar HM in ICC10 gemacht, aber noch heute wenn HdR hc als daily kommt, bekomm ich das Kotzen.... Hat einfach damit zu tun, das mir es wohl noch immer irgendwo eingebrannt ist, das ich wegen der Instanz fast meinen Schamanen komplett an den Nagel gehängt hab...


----------



## Varagon (22. September 2010)

Shendria schrieb:


> ... aber noch heute wenn HdR hc als daily kommt, bekomm ich das Kotzen.... Hat einfach damit zu tun, das mir es wohl noch immer irgendwo eingebrannt ist, das ich wegen der Instanz fast meinen Schamanen komplett an den Nagel gehängt hab...



Da ich selber ein Wiederherstellungs- Schamanen habe, musste ich auch feststellen, dass für Schamanen die Instanz etwas knifflig zu Heilen ist.
Das war ein ganzes Stück Arbeit da meine Gruppe das erste mal Heil durch zubringen. 

lg


----------



## Shendria (22. September 2010)

Varagon schrieb:


> Da ich selber ein Wiederherstellungs- Schamanen habe, musste ich auch feststellen, dass für Schamanen die Instanz etwas knifflig zu Heilen ist.
> Das war ein ganzes Stück Arbeit da meine Gruppe das erste mal Heil durch zubringen.
> 
> lg



Bei uns war es eher das Problem das der Tank und ich gerade erst von ner längernen, halbes Jahr, Pause zurückgekommen sind.... Wir haben beide keine Ahnung gehabt was uns dort erwartet und dann auch noch falsche Tips und Tricks bekommen haben. Jeder hatte von allem Agro und Eisblock u.ä. Skills sind ja sowieso schädlich fürn dmg... -.- War ja nur gut das wir damals 3 Schamanen in der Instanz waren... so konnten wir durchprobieren wer es geheilt bekommt^^

Beim nächsten HdR-Run war ich dann knapp davor gleich die Gruppe zu verlassen, was normalerweise so überhaupt net meine Art ist. Naja, ein wenig Ehrgeiz ist mir ja doch noch geblieben und somit hab ich mich dann doch der Aufgabe gestellt und es war ein so entspannter Run, als ob wir durch BU oder ähnliches gelaufen wären... Trotzdem erinner ich mich in Bezug an HdR immer an die Katastrophe und nicht das danach... Irgendwie ziemlich doof...


----------



## Philine (22. September 2010)

also ich hab gestern mal wieder erlebt das 

Azjol auf normal für kleinstufige der absolute Horror ist^^

wir sind ungelogen 6 mal an den Trashmobs vorm ersten Boss gewipt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da wurd mir das irgendwann zu blöd und bin gegangen den Heal konnte man ja net kicken obwohl es an ihm lag, weil er mit seinem Bruder in der Ini war und der dann gesehen hat das man ihn schmeissen wollte ^^


----------



## RedShirt (22. September 2010)

HdR als Schami geht schon. Man hat das Problem, wenn man vom Schurken kurz vorm rettenden Chainheal gekickt wird... -> aus der Ofen.
Liegt aber net an Dir sondern am fehlenden Focusdmg, aber das kapieren manche nie.

Musste auch alle Register ziehn, daß ich als Schami da nicht oom wurde, weil ich ja nur alles rausgehauen hab damit keiner abnippelt in einem gewissen Run. Geschafft doch, aber es war hart inkl. Wipe.

@cc
HdR sieht man dann, wer Anfragen/Anweisungen für CC gut behandeln kann, weil Dmg->inc runtersetzen halt doch schon nett ist. Palas die mal Untote fearen etc.
Find ich n guten Test. Sehr gemein, weil man nicht frei "antanken" kann, sondern die Mobs selber herlaufen / Ranges stehnbleiben und man nicht die Pullinitiative hat (Sheep-Pull usw, sind aber eh Untote, also Shakle-Pull).

Mal sehen was da kommt.

EDIT:
trashtanken bei Halion 25 ist immer Fun. 
Glaub mir sind von den 6 Mobs nach einigen Sekunden (jeder Fokusdmg auf was anderes) 2 entlaufen, zurückgeholt, dann nochmal einer... so gings bis 5 Leute tot am Boden lagen und irgendwann alle Mobs tot... der Kommandant wurde gesleept von der Eule. Da ists mit zamziehn auch n Todesurteil.


----------



## Redrak (22. September 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> also ich hab gestern mal wieder erlebt das
> 
> Azjol auf normal für kleinstufige der absolute Horror ist^^
> 
> ...



Das kommt mir bekannt vor^^ Bin da auch schonmal 6-mal gewiped.


----------



## Dhundron (22. September 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich war gestern Random mit meinem Mage in Vio - hero
> Die Gruppe war ok der Palatank offensichtlich neu.
> (...)
> 
> ...



Also hat sich die Gruppe aufgelöst, der Tank wurde geflamt und ein anderer übernahm das Tanken? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße, Dhundron


----------



## Anato (22. September 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> Rnd Ahn ´Kahet
> 
> Naja lief der Gruppe nach und wunderte mich auf der minimap schon was die so durch die Gegend springen
> 
> ...




Oh doch


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich war vor einiger Zeit mit meiner Freundin und einigen rnds in einer Gruppe unterwegs und machten mehrere heros. Ich musste reppen und portete mich raus, angekommen merkte ich wie 1dd fehlt..im chatfenster nur:
[XY]: lol? warum nehmt ihr alle an? wollten nur betrachten xD
ich als tank...einwenig genervt das wir einen netten (der vorher aber noch ein item abstauben konnte


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , als entschädigung sozusagen) dd verloren hatten..aber erstaunt wie leichtsinnig manche doch auf annehmen klicken wenn sie die chance dazu haben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Zum Topic, eine geschichte die wie ich finde sehr gut aufzeigt warum manche die lust am tanken/heilen in rnd`s verlieren:

Mein Priester war 69/70 und die rnd-ini war Burg.
Ich denke mal das jeder Heiler in dem lvl bereich weiß, dass die erste 4er mobgruppe (und zwar die vor dem ersten Boss)
einen Tank ziemlichen schaden fressen lassen....( um nicht zu sagen das man dabei "oom" geht) und unser gogo-tank
hielt es noch nichtmal für genug...nein er pullte auch gleich den boss.
Ich schaffte es dennoch den Tank solange am Leben zu halten...bis ich selbst umfiel (weil nichtmal mana zum verblassen). Das nicht genug..nein fangen 2dds an zu flamen wie schlecht ich doch sei...der tank flamte ja sowieso mit und kurze zeit später leaven sie...nun war ich so paradox (fands auf der andern seite aber auch amüsierend wie dämmlich manche leute doch sind) das mir 2/3 dds die schuld gegeben haben für den wipe...daraufhin musste ich mir vom 3ten die bestätigung geben lassen das es am tank lag...daraufhin meinte ich nur, das ich schon an mir selbst gezweifelt habe. (die dds waren übrigens von unterschiedlichen servern)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## myadictivo (24. September 2010)

gott..heut wars auch wieder lustig. irgend ne wotlk inze und ich mit meinem schami. hab mich mal als DD gemeldet, weil ich auch nicht immer heiler sein will.
also brav mit der eleskillung ordentlich feuer gemacht. kurz vorm endboss dropt bei nem andren boss nen blauer umhang mit zm, int und krams.. er ist minimal besser als mein grüner krempel und ich drück "bedarf" und gewinne das teil..der heal dudu gleich am kotzen und textet mich minutenlang zu, dass er das teil haben will.. jeder andre caster hätte ebenso bedarf gewürfelt. es folgt eine diskussion ob er sich jetzt so angepisst aufführen muss für nen teil was man in spätestens 3-4 level eh wieder wegschmeisst..

es kommt wie es kommen muss..freund dudu healer spielt beleidigte leberwurst und leavt die gruppe. ich skill um auf meine healspecc und wir legen den scheiss endboss halt zu viert.

manche leute ?! bei nem endcontent item hätt ichs ja verstehen können. aber so ? und ich wollts ihm auch grade geben mit dem satz "nimms halt, soooviel besser als meine grüne questbelohnung ists auch nicht"..aber da hat er schon 1-2 sätze gedrückt wo ich mir dachte "so..und nun erst recht nicht mehr"..


----------



## Varagon (28. September 2010)

Ich level mir gerade ein Troll - Priester hoch zurzeit hat er das LvL 21 ich versuche soviel Classic Instanzen mitzunehmen und diese zu genießen.
Aber anscheinend erstellen einige ihre Charakter mit nur einen Ziel und zwar die Instanzen so widerlich erscheinen zu lassen sodass man kein Bock mehr drauf hat.


Zum eigentlichen Thema:

Meine Freundin und ich melden uns für einen zufälligen Dungeon an. 5min später ging es auch schon los... Höllen des Wehklagen 
Außer von uns kam kein "hi", "hallo" oder etwas vergleichbares. "Na gut dann eben nicht", dachten wir uns.
Doch plötzlich kam vom Healer ein "MOM, muss schnell afk" wir haben das vernommen und blieben stehen aber nicht der Tank der lief einfach weiter...lasst mich kurz noch anmerken wir waren beide LvL 21 und der Rest 15 dazu möchte ich euch noch den Bodypull erklären:

Der Tank, Heiler oder wahlweise auch ein DD die einen Mob zu "nah" kommen erregen die Aufmerksamkeit der gegner in der Nähe. Umso niedriger euer LvL umso größer ist der Radius wo ihr die Aufmerksamkeit der besagten Mobs erregt. 


Okay also läuft unser Tank weiter und pullt direkt das erste Mobpack ich übernehme, edel wie ich bin die Heilung...ok Mobs alle down keiner ist gestorben...soweit so gut aber als Shadow ist mein Manapool erstaunlich schnell leer wenn ich mich mit Heilzaubern versuche. Also heißt es für mich erst mal Mana reggen ...Das interessiert unseren Tank aber nicht der läuft weiter btw möchte ich euch sagen das er kein Schild hat, falsch geskillt und ein Krieger war...ich kein Mana, Heiler weiter afk also muss meine Freundin heilen (Schamanin) auch diesmal geht alles gut alle bleiben am leben. Ich hatte in der Zeit mein Mana aufgefrischt und hatte mich schon darauf eingestellt wieder zu heilen ABER ein "RE" unseres Heilers ließ mich aufatmen. na gut dachte ich wieder auf DD Leiste wechseln....Aber nix da der Heiler verlief sich erst mal in der Instanz "Sorry, bin das erste mal hier. Wo seid IHR!!!"
Kein Problem kann ja sein, also hole ich ihn ab. Der Tank hätte eigentlich mitbekommen müssen das der Heiler "lost" war und einer ihn holen geht um ihn den weg zu weisen..
Nein! Er pullt fleissig weiter...Folgendes Szenario kann ich nicht in Schrift so wiedergeben wie es passiert ist...


Er pullt 3 Mobpacks. Ich sehe in Grid seine Lebensanzeige schwinden, die Lebensanzeige meiner Frau auch...Healaggro....schreit sie! Der Tank kümmert das aber nicht der hackt weiter auf seinen Mob rum...OHNE SCHILD! Ich nehme meine Trollfüße in die Hand plötzlich schreit hinter mir der Healer "Aggro" er hatte durch sein LOW LvL weitere Mobs gepullt also vor mir meine sterbende Frau und der Tank hinter mir der Healer mit 3 Mobs. Statt mich aus der Instanz zu retten und meine Frau und der Rest der Gruppe ihrem Schicksal zu überlassen springe ich in die Mobs und Fear zwei von ihnen Schilde meine Frau und hottte den Tank hoch und gebe ihn danach dein Schild drehe mich um und sehe den Healer auf 3% > HOT, Heal und Schild das ganze ging so lange gut wie mir Mana zur Verfügung stand aber es kam wie es kommen musste meine Freundin und ich gingen OOM und die Gruppe starb einen Ehrentod.

Geist freilassen die Aktion vergessen und die Instanz zu ende bringen. DENKSTE! Der Tank leaved die Gruppe der ja der den Wipe verursacht hat.


Danke



lg Varagon


----------



## Famenio (28. September 2010)

Das Problem hatte ich zum Glück nicht,
da meine Freundin und ich immer Abwechselnd einen Tank und einen Heiler hatten.
So kamen wir immer voran und brauchten uns keine Sorgen 
um einen Möchtegern-Tank/Heiler machen. 
Und DDs hat man immer schnell gefunden, 
wenn dann doch einer geleaved hat.


----------



## Sinistryx (28. September 2010)

Ich geh eigentlich nur noch als Shadow rein...
Als Diszi ist es leider irgendwie mit ICC-Equip... zu entspannt... :<
Ich langweile mich irgendwie dauernd: alle Schild, GdH, Flashheal, PoM, Erneuerung...
Und den Rest der Ini bin ich fast am einpennen...

Aber beim Twinken... oho... da geht die Sause richtig ab:
Nackt hüpfende Nachtelfen-Krieger, die sich für Jäger halten; Tanks, die pullen wie episch ausgerüstete Tanks auf 80...
Alles schonmal gehabt.
Ich tanke ungerne bis ca. 45-50, einfach weil es ab dort mit den Fähigkeiten einfacher wird, zu tanken. Dks sind sowieso total gear***t, weil sie D&D erst "recht spät bekommen", aber da fand ich es in BK und Co. zumindest herausfordernd, die Mobs mit 2 Krankheiten, Pestilenz und Siedendes Blut an sich zu binden...

Ich freu mich auf Cata, wenn ich wieder von 80-85 gefordert werde :>


----------



## Kujon (28. September 2010)

myadictivo schrieb:


> gott..heut wars auch wieder lustig. irgend ne wotlk inze und ich mit meinem schami. hab mich mal als DD gemeldet, weil ich auch nicht immer heiler sein will.
> also brav mit der eleskillung ordentlich feuer gemacht. kurz vorm endboss dropt bei nem andren boss nen blauer umhang mit zm, int und krams.. er ist minimal besser als mein grüner krempel und ich drück "bedarf" und gewinne das teil..der heal dudu gleich am kotzen und textet mich minutenlang zu, dass er das teil haben will.. jeder andre caster hätte ebenso bedarf gewürfelt. es folgt eine diskussion ob er sich jetzt so angepisst aufführen muss für nen teil was man in spätestens 3-4 level eh wieder wegschmeisst..
> 
> es kommt wie es kommen muss..freund dudu healer spielt beleidigte leberwurst und leavt die gruppe. ich skill um auf meine healspecc und wir legen den scheiss endboss halt zu viert.
> ...



genauso habe ich das auch erlebt - mit meinem magier auf Stufe 72. habe ich auf einen ring mit int, ausdauer, zaubermacht und manareg bedarf gewürfelt, weil er halt wirklich besser war als mein alter lv. 66 ring. da hat mich der heiler auch gleich zugeflamed, dass das ein heilerring sei!

ich habe dann nett und höflich gefrag, warum das so sein soll? die antwort war: wegen manareg - brauche man nicht als magier, er spiele selber einen.

da mir diese itemgeilen spinner eh zu dumm sind, habe ich ihm den ring gegeben, konnte aber einen kommentar trotzdem nicht verkneifen. 

ich habe ihm gesagt, dass dies wohl stimmen mag, aber nicht mit lv. 72, da er den ring genauso schnell wieder austauscht wie ich und beide den gleichen anspruch darauf haben dürfen. der ring verbesserte sowohl mein, wie auch sein equip. ich bin ja prinzipiell auch dafür, dass man ein wenig auf die attribute achten sollte und gewisse klassen dann vorrang haben. aber erst mit lv. 80. und es ist ja nicht so, dass da ap drauf war - auch als magier kann man mit manareg was anfangen, wird halt nicht mehr unbedingt benötigt im endgame.

darauf wurde ich gekickt (war mir aber grad nochmal egal, da die ini fertig war und ich mit solchen spielern eigentlich auch nicht spielen möchte)

wie seht ihr das? würde mich mal interessieren. 

edit: der heiler war auch lv. 72


----------



## Erdbeertörtchen (28. September 2010)

Varagon schrieb:


> Ich level mir gerade ein Troll - Priester hoch zurzeit hat er das LvL 21 ich versuche soviel Classic Instanzen mitzunehmen und diese zu genießen.
> Aber anscheinend erstellen einige ihre Charakter mit nur einen Ziel und zwar die Instanzen so widerlich erscheinen zu lassen sodass man kein Bock mehr drauf hat.
> 
> 
> ...



Um Gottes Willen, ich hab grad voll Panik geschoben, dass du meinen HDW -Run von gestern Abend mit meiner kleinen Druiden Katze ohne Katzengestalt (noch xD) meintest, der ging nämlich genauso los. Auch mit Krieger Tank ohne Schild und Trollpriester drinne. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nur hier wäre es so gewesen, dass die Afk-Heilerin meine beste Freundin ist.^^ Gott sei Dank is mein Run nach dem Wipe anders verlaufen.
Tank hat geleaved, auf neuen gewartet und ich hab halt in der Zwischenzeit meinen dicken Bären rausgeholt. :> Dazu sei gesagt: ich hab 1. den Orientierungssinn einer Bockwurst und 2. im Leben noch nicht getankt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja zum Glück kam iwann der zweite Tank. (: Der allerdings einen mysteriösen Disk hatte, als er herausfand, dass wir die Schildkröte schon beerdigt haben. v.v Was solls, ich tank während wir auf Tank Nummer 3 warteten.
Nach 5 Min in der ini: "Boa ich hasse es hier so!" ___ hat die Gruppe verlassen... *meine beste freundin und ich hauen genüsslich Kopf auf den Tisch*
Also neuer Plan: Für BSF anmelden und solang halt hier weitermachen. Wir sind noch geschlagene 30 Minuten in der blöden Höhle rumgeeiert, weil wir den verdammten letzten Schlangenlord partout nicht finden konnten... Irgendwann biss jedoch auch der Kollege ins Gras, also auf zum Anfang.
Noch immer kein Tank für BSF in Sicht.
Kollege Schnürschuh aka Druide von Naralex kriecht los. Kein Tank.
Er kriecht weiter, DF sagt immer noch nix. 
Aber dann, genau in dem augenblick wo wir den Raum vom Endboss erreichen ploppt das blöde Ding auf. xD Wir lehnten alle eiskalt ab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und nach ca 2 Stunden in der Guffelini, mit mir als Tankpummelchen, das keine Orientierung hat ploppte endlich der Erfolg vor unseren Augen auf.
Hallelujah, Böses kann sich in Gutes verwandeln.
In diesem Sinne Amen. v.v

Edit: Also wir waren immer vollständig in der Gruppe, ausser halt unseren ständig verschwindenden Tanks. (:


----------



## Varagon (28. September 2010)

Erdbeertörtchen schrieb:


> Und nach ca 2 Stunden in der Guffelini, mit mir als Tankpummelchen, das keine Orientierung hat ploppte endlich der Erfolg vor unseren Augen auf.
> Hallelujah, Böses kann sich in Gutes verwandeln.
> In diesem Sinne Amen. v.v



Also zuerst möchte ich sagen dass ich euer Durchhaltevermögen bewundere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber leider war es bei uns nicht so *g Ich bin mir aber sicher das bald wieder andere bzw. bessere Instanzen kommen...hoffentlich heute Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg Varagon


BTW: Ich hoffe auch das sich die Tank Situation mit Cataclysm ändert. Ich meine wie schlimm ist es schon geworden dass sich 0815 KriegerDD's als Tank anmelden müssen obwohl sie so schon überfordert sind *gg


----------



## Trig (28. September 2010)

Varagon schrieb:


> Ich meine wie schlimm ist es schon geworden dass sich 0815 KriegerDD's als Tank anmelden müssen...


 Hiho,

der Grund ist doch eigentlich klar.

Erstmal ne kurze Geschichte: 

Ich fing auf nem neuen Server an, wo ein Freund spielt, der mehrere Leute auf dem Server kennt. Weil er schon auf Level 40 war, dachte ich so bei mir: "Spiel doch einfach einen Char hoch"
Charakterauswahl schnell erledigt, Druide! Mehr Flexibilität geht nicht. Also mach ich mir nen Nachtelf Druide und spiel den hoch, queste und geh in die ein oder andere Ini (ohne Erbstücke und das ganze Zeugs). Ich spiele als Bär, weil mir das am meisten Spass macht und einfach unkaputtbar bin, eigentlich zumindest. 

 Mit Level 27 werd ich dann in ner Ini geflamed, dass ich die Aggro nicht halten könne, wobei die DD´s alles pullen was in Reichweite ist, es "Peinlich wäre wie wenig Life ich hätte" und, dass ich ein Scheißtank wäre und nicht wisse was ich mache.

 Hmm&#8230; mein Main Char ist zufälligerweise auch Bär, halt Horde und auf nem anderen Server. OK, ich bin kein Imba-Player, meine Reaktion ist vielleicht auch nicht die Beste, allerdings hat es durchaus gereicht, dass wir ICC gecleared haben&#8230;. Schaffen viele schon klar, soll nur zeigen, dass ich Bärlein grundsätzlich spielen kann.

 Und dann muss ich mir von einem kleinen Pi**** so einen Mist anhören? Hab ich echt keine Lust zu&#8230; der kleine Druide ist seither nicht mehr gespielt worden&#8230;. Schade eigentlich!

 Kurz und Gut, die &#8222;Rusher", &#8222;Puller" und die &#8222;Ich-nehm-keine-Rücksicht-Spieler" versauen das Spiel. Kein Wunder, dass diejenigen, die gemütlich eine Runde spielen möchten irgendwann aufhören. Und Tank sein ist mittlerweile echt nicht einfach, weil jeder einfach pullt und man dann noch flamed, wenn es schief geht.
Heiler sein ist keinen Deut besser, Seite 11 hab ich dazu meine Erfahrung beschrieben.

 Grundlegend kann ich sagen, dieses Random-Tool sieht mich vor Cata nicht mehr&#8230;. Ich versaue mir doch das Spiel nicht&#8230;. Sollen doch die Krieger-DD´s tanken und die Verstärker heilen&#8230;

 Macht es gut, bis denne


----------



## Varagon (28. September 2010)

Trig schrieb:


> Grundlegend kann ich sagen, dieses Random-Tool sieht mich vor Cata nicht mehr…. Ich versaue mir doch das Spiel nicht…. Sollen doch die Krieger-DD´s tanken und die Verstärker heilen…



Gut ich kann dich verstehen... ABER anscheinend haben die dir das Spiel schon versaut...zumindest ließt sich der Text so...

Weißt du, ich hatte auch mal eine Weile keine Lust auf das Spiel, zwar aus anderen Gründen aber ich habe mir eine Pause genommen und danach mal was ganz neues gemacht [siehe Blog] und mittlerweile lache ich über solche Situation...Ich liebe es neben meiner Freundin zu liegen und über die Instanz (wie gestern zb) zu lachen und dann zufrieden einzuschlafen *g


Lass es dir nicht durch sowas madig machen *g Es ist und hoffentlich bleibt es die Ausnahme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In diesem Sinne


lg Varagon


----------



## j0sh (28. September 2010)

ich bin tank aus leidenschaft,sprich mein main ist ein tankadin und mein twink ist ein defwarri.

und jedes mal wenn ich das initool anwerfe und die grp in der ini steht kommt "ogog" und ich grinse mir einen, weil ein dd sofort pullt, ich setzte mich hin und genieße die show,meist will der heiler dann noch den dd retten(schafft es aber nicht)erst DANN greife ich ein, weil mir sonst auch noch der healer stirbt, der ja nichts dafür kann.

nach dem ersten brüller, schreibe ich dann freundlich aber bestimmt, dass ICH, das tempo vorgebe und den kampf eröffne, wenn es jemanden nicht schmeckt ist er eingeladen, die grpe zu verlassen und sich wieder in die warteschlange für eine ini einzureihen. 

wenn das geklärt ist, pflüge ich auch realtiv schnell durch die ini (immer mit blick auf das mana vom healer), aber ich lasse mich nicht stressen, weil es denen nicht schnell genug geht


in diesem sinne

LG

j0sh


----------



## Ohrensammler (28. September 2010)

j0sh schrieb:


> wenn das geklärt ist, pflüge ich auch realtiv schnell durch die ini (immer mit blick auf das mana vom healer), aber ich lasse mich nicht stressen, weil es denen nicht schnell genug geht



Eso es correcto!!


----------



## Erzsebeth (28. September 2010)

Hallöchen,

am WE war mal wieder alles wie verflucht. Ich meld mich mit meinem Freund zusammen in der töglichen Rnd Hero an und voila...Ini öffnet sich, Halle der Reflektion. Ich hab gleich der Gruppe gesagt, das ich die Ini noch nicht tanken kann weil mir die Übung fehlt und ich Anfängerin bin. (ich tanke erst seit 12 Tagen und bin schon mehrfach an dieser Ini verzweifelt) Naja, es kommt wie es kommen muss, ich lass mich überreden und wir versuchen es also.

1te Wipe geht ganz klar auf mein Konto...kein Gemotze. Der nächste Versuch sieht schon ganz gut aus..der erste Boss is auch fällig. Der nächste Wipe folgt,weil unser Heiler gepennt hat. Und da aller guten Dinge 3 sind, noch mal zurück und weiter. Der zweite Boss haut mich dann aus den Latschen und meine Mitspieler mich wortlos aus der Gruppe via Instant-Kick. Ich weiß einfach nicht was dieses stillschweigende Instant-Kicken soll. Ich hab von Anfang gesagt, das ich das nicht schaffe und bevor ich zumindest wieder am Leben bin und den Trash looten kann um wenigstens meine Rep-Kosten reinzuholen, --kick--.

Da ich immer noch keine Frostmarken bekommen habe, kurz gereppt und weiter im DF. Ini geht auf, Azjol-Nerub. Gruppe war super und alles hat in kürzester Zeit reibungslos geklappt. Am Ende war sogar ein nettes Schwätzchen zum Abschied drinne und die Frostmarken hatte ich auch endlich in der Tasche. Später gabs dann mein persönlichen Erfolgsmoment zum Ende des Tages. Noch mal den DF angeschmissen, es öffnet sich....tatataaa der Occulus (was auch sonst wenns mal schnell gehen soll ^^)
Heal leavt kommentarlos und wir fangen zu viert schon mal den unteren Weg zu säubern. Neuer Heal kommt dazu und was soll ich sagen, ich wusste gar nicht das man den Occulus so verdammt schnell machen kann ^^ Jeden Boss im Speedkill umgehauen, keiner gestorben und alles ohne "gogogo" Toll.....so müssten alle Inis ablaufen. Aber die Anzahl der Gruppen die einem das Spiel schwer machen oder gar vermiesen wollen, halten sich mittlerweile in Grenzen..

LG Erzsebeth


----------



## Erdbeertörtchen (28. September 2010)

Varagon schrieb:


> Also zuerst möchte ich sagen dass ich euer Durchhaltevermögen bewundere
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Haha ja, wir beide haben eisern unseren Mann bzw Frau gestanden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Letztlich hat es sich sogar irgendwie gelohnt:Meine beste hat nen neuen Ring. Ich hab neue Schuhe *Schuuuuheeeee *__* * und ausserdem die Erkenntnis, dass ich wohl weiterhin niemals tanken werde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und auf gute Inis hoff ich heut Abend auch, dann wird weitergelevelt, muhi. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Drücken wir uns gegenseitig die Daumen. >:3


----------



## Amraam (28. September 2010)

mal ne ganz nette story

`n gildi und ich (er destro-lock und ich Dämo-lock) melden uns via DF an.

naja, der tank war noch ziehmlich "grün", hatte also noch ein parr probleme, fals mehrere mobs gleichzeitig auf ihn einprügeln sollten.

kein problem, Blaubere und Wache konnten auch bischen tanken, also durfte der tank single-target tanken, und die beiden Dämonen durften bischen second-tank spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




fand ich ziehmlich lustig, inni hatte zwar bischen länger gedauert , aber...


----------



## Barkyo (28. September 2010)

No_ones schrieb:


> was ich immer ganz toll finde ist okulus ..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mal ne mehr oder weniger nette geschichte von mir

es war nen samstag abend, der handelschannel war voll und ich konnte mir den raid also aussuchen. also hab ich mich nach ca ner halben minute für einen der zahlreichen icc25er raids entschieden die offen waren (ich bin ein verfechter der rnd raids 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Es ging also 10 minuten später auch schon los, wir haben das erste viertel ohne probleme gemeistert und legten ne kleine raucherpause ein. ab dann fing das ganze denn richtig an. ein junger kerl, nach seiner stimmer so in meinem alter, also 17, regt sich auf dass wir überhaupt nicht vorwärts kommen wenn wir andauernd nur pause machen. irgendwie hat er es geschafft die restlichen 2 oder 3 minuten damit zu verbringen sich weiter darüber aufzurgen bis es denn endlich weiter ging. die erste valkyr wurde gepulltund aus der unvorsicht eines mitspielers wurde die 2. valkyr ebenfalls gepullt, was zum wipe führte.
jetzt hat der junge erst richtig losgelegt und uns alle zur sau gemacht. eine junge weibliche stimme, so um de 15 oder 16 jahre, meinte zu ihm, dass er sich bitte nicht so aufregen soll. daraufhin ist er aber vom feinsten ausgeflippt und hat sie aufs übelste beleidigt. da sie kein push to talk anhatte konnte man von ihr nur noch hören wie das headset auf den tisch geworfen wurde und sie (kein scherz - die beleidigungen wärn sogar für ne amerikanische talk show zu übel gewesen) anfing zu weinen.

nun ja der raidabend war damit gelaufen, verständlicherweise

mich interessiert jede story die ihr erlebt habt, die das ganze von mir evtl sogar noch topt.

mfg von antonidas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Varagon (29. September 2010)

Erzsebeth schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> 
> ....
> 
> LG Erzsebeth




Was ich nicht verstehe, wie konntest du gekickt werden wenn dein Freund auch anwesend war? Er muss also dem Kick zugestimmt haben...oder geht das auch wenn nur 3 zustimmen?
Wenn nicht castest du am besten "Faustschlag" *gg


lg Varagon


----------



## RedShirt (29. September 2010)

Barkyo schrieb:


> da sie kein push to talk anhatte konnte man von ihr nur noch hören wie das headset auf den tisch geworfen wurde und sie (kein scherz - die beleidigungen wärn sogar für ne amerikanische talk show zu übel gewesen) anfing zu weinen.



Hat da weder Raidlead noch TS-Besitzer was gesagt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bei mir wäre der Bube nach ca 1-2 Min Beleidigungen ausm TS und Raid gekickt worden.
Wenn er auf die Mitraiderin so losgegangen wäre, hätte diese Zeitspanne ca. 10 Sekunden betragen.

Wenn einer sich selber hochschaukelt, radikal muten oder kicken. 
Und die Angeflamte rückversichern, dass man sichs nicht zu Herzen nehmen soll - Menschen sind halt durchaus mies manchmal.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Varagon schrieb:


> .oder geht das auch wenn nur 3 zustimmen?



3/5 genügen, einfache Mehrheit.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feldheld (29. September 2010)

Erzsebeth schrieb:


> Der zweite Boss haut mich dann aus den Latschen und meine Mitspieler mich wortlos aus der Gruppe via Instant-Kick.



Auch schon mehrfach erlebt als Tank in HdR. Das Problem ist, daß die meisten Damage Dealer nie kapieren werden, daß HdR eher selten am Tank oder am Healer scheitert, sondern größtenteils an ihrer eigenen Unfähigkeit. Die Dich gekickt haben, werden mit Sicherheit die Ini nicht beendet haben, denn gegen unfähige DDs, die sich wie in anderen Inis üblich gedankenlos an den Tank hängen ohne ihn im Aggro-Management und Damage-Avoid gezielt zu unterstützen, kommt das beste Tank + Healer Gespann nicht an in dieser Instanz.

Hab, nachdem ich mit meinem Kriegertank HdR heroic 2 oder 3 mal mit Gewürge gecleart hab und den Schild bekommen hab, die Ini nie mehr getankt. Kein Bock auf die übliche DD-Mischung und deren tristes Gebahren. 

Dafür hab ich diese Ini mit meinem Schurkentwink um so öfter und lieber gemacht. Was mich dort am meisten abstößt sind die vielen Leaver - und die vielen wortlosen(!) Kick-Versuche gegen Spieler, die einfach nur noch nicht so gut sind. Oft scheitern sie freilich an meinem Nein. Ich hab nämlich gerade in HdR mit noch nicht so erfahrenen Spielern im Schnitt deutlich bessere Erfahrungen gemacht als mit 6k GS Leuten. Letztere leaven meist instant sobald irgendwas schief läuft, gern auch mitten im Kampf, erstere sind dagegen meist so motiviert, HdR zu meistern, daß sie sich durchkämpfen und es fast immer am Ende schaffen. Einmal haben wir gleich am Anfang während der zweiten Welle zwei DDs verloren. Wir drei anderen blieben cool und vor allem drin, der Healer forderte die beiden auf, schnell reinzulaufen, einer wußte nicht mal den Weg, fand ihn aber nach einer Minute oderso. Zwar wurds eng, weil die zweite Welle noch nicht platt war wo die Dritte schon kam, aber wir haben es so gerade geschafft. Geile Erlebnisse, die Leavern/Kickern vorenthalben bleiben. Einmal hatten wir einen Tank mit 4,2k GS, der auch am Anfang erst leaven wollte, weil er es sich nicht zutraute. Wurde dann einer der saubersten Runs, die ich in HdR erlebt hab. Schön war auch der Run mit zwei Frischling-DDs, die unter 1,8k dps lagen, was auch meine damals knapp 3k kaum kompensieren konnten. Es kamen bestimmt drei Kickvote-Versuche gegen den Gnomen-Magier, obwohl der sich als total lernbegierig und motiviert gezeigt hatte. Erst hatte ich Sorge, daß der Initiator der Kickvotes leaven würde, weil die Kicks nicht durchgingen, aber er blieb und hat sogar dem Magier dann ein paar Tips gegeben. Na also Mann, geht doch, warum nicht gleich? Am Ende haben wir die Flucht vor dem LK so geraaaaade geschafft, 1m vor dem Ende fielen die letzten Fleischklopse und die Eisbarriere. Beide Lowbies hatten sich deutlich über 2k dps gesteigert. Selten so viel Spaß gehabt, selten so gejubelt. Da ist keiner sofort raus, da nahm sich jeder etwas Zeit für den Abschied.


----------



## RedShirt (29. September 2010)

Feldheld schrieb:


> Hab, nachdem ich mit meinem Kriegertank HdR heroic 2 oder 3 mal mit Gewürge gecleart hab und den Schild bekommen hab, die Ini nie mehr getankt. Kein Bock auf die übliche DD-Mischung und deren tristes Gebahren.



Das Defschild ist non hc.

Ansonsten -> naja, wenn ich meine 2 Frostis will, und HdR seh, fällt mir auch immer was aus der Hose.
Schwierigkeitsgrad zu BU hc -> 400% oder mehr.

5 Leute, random, wenn auch nur 1-2 Backpfeifen dabei sind ... auch kein Spaß.

Ich ziehs meist dennoch durch, außer ich bin knapp dran (kleiner 1h Zeit).


----------



## Erzsebeth (29. September 2010)

Varagon schrieb:


> Was ich nicht verstehe, wie konntest du gekickt werden wenn dein Freund auch anwesend war? Er muss also dem Kick zugestimmt haben...oder geht das auch wenn nur 3 zustimmen?
> Wenn nicht castest du am besten "Faustschlag" *gg
> 
> 
> lg Varagon



Hallöchen, 
hat er nicht. Ich + mein Schatz = 2 Spieler..d.h. es waren noch 3 übrig die den Vote mit "ja" zugestimmt haben...Und ich bin nur ingame und virtuell brutal und schlagfreudig ^^ und caste keine Real-Faustschläge. Aber schön gesagt ^^

Naja, habe mit meiner DK vor ein paar Tagen in eine andere Gilde gewechselt und die spanne ich dann am WE zu meinem Mammut-Übungsprojekt ein ^^ SS,GvS und HdR bis zum erbrechen. Und zwar genau so lange, bis ich semi-afk und nur einer Hand dadurch komme. Sie haben mich ja nicht für lau meiner alten Gilde abgeworben.
Eigentlich mag ich die Inis ja, Storytechnisch und vom Anspruch her, aber über das Tool war das die letzten Tage meistens eine ziemlich krampfige und unlustige Sache. Also mal sehen wie es Gildenintern und mit zeitnaher Absprache und Ansagen übers TS klappt. Ich bin immer noch davon überzeugt, wenn man den Dreh einmal raus hat und genug Übung, müsste selbst ich das gebacken kriegen.

LG Erzsebeth


----------



## Ceiwyn (29. September 2010)

Um nur kurz was zu HDR hc zu sagen:

In dieser Instanz sind alle gefordert, es ähnelt irgendwie der Scholomance in Classic. Ein Fehlpull und man darf schon mal Geist freilassen.
In HDR ist jeder gefordert. Die DDs müssen Eisfalle, Shackle usw. nutzen, etvl. auch mal Gegenzauber oder Kick oder anderweitiges CC wie Frostfalle oder Eiskette. Damit sind die meisten überfordert. Als Tank ist es oft knifflig, alle einzufangen. 
Gerade bei der Taktik in der Ecke ist es nun mal erforderlich, dass ALLE in der Ecke stehen. Aber häufig sabbert irgendein DD in der Mitte vor sich hin. 
Und dann kommt alles zusammen: Man rennt kurz um die Ecke, um den Jäger zu spotten und dem Magier die Waffe an den Kopf zu schleudern, damit er herkommt; gleichzeitig kommt der Assasine und schnetzelt auf dem Heiler rum, selbst hat man den Krieger und Priester im Kreuz. Genau so läuft es bei meinen Gruppen immer ab. Und das ist der Grund, warum ich meistens vorher direkt aus HDR abhaue. Schade um die wenigen Leute, die mit dieser Instanz zurecht kommen, aber mir ist das zu dumm.


----------



## ctullhu (29. September 2010)

Heute Morgen 2:00 Uhr. Ich nutze den freien Tag, um mal Marken für Erbstücke zu sammeln. 

Als Heiler geht das ja so einigermassen mit Gruppe in der Nacht und so freut sich meine Bäumeline über die aufgehende Random Ini.
"Hi", umguck... wo sind se denn ?

Während ich tippe rast die 4er Gildengruppe, zu der ich mich gesellen durfte schon ungebufft los.

In letzter Sekunde kriege ich den Pala, der 3 Gruppen gepullt hat, noch gebufft, hochgeheilt und die aggro vom overnuken auch noch vom Mage weggeheilt.

"Pass doch auf, du Nigger und halte Aggro!", lamentiert der Mage. "Halts Maul Du Kanacke!" kam es vom Pala zurück.
Ein Blick auf den Gildennamen... Nein, nicht Gladi statt Abi. Evtl. verwandt, offenbar genauso debil.

Ich teile den Kollegen also mit, dass ich mich verpiesel, wenns rassistisch bleibt und merke an, dass Heiler um die Uhrzeit eher selten sind.

Die Kollegen maulen, sind dann aber kooperativ. 

2 Minuten später pullt der Pala wieder mehrere Gruppen. Ehe Weihe ticken könnte rotzt der Mage wieder drauf, der Hexer gleich mit.

Die Mobs reagieren, wie man sich das so vorstellt. "Aua. das tat weh... Hm... Ob der mehr als einen Schlag abkann?" Können se nicht. Weder Mage noch Warlock überleben. Mage ist instant platt, dem Hexer kriege ich in der Hoffnung auf den Pala noch den Instant Heal reingedrückt, aber der zweite Schlag färbt auch sein braunes Gedankengut erstmal rot.

Gerade als ich den BR auf den Hexer zünden will, legt der los. "Du *Insert rassistischen Flame here" 
Ich "Wot ?"
Der Mage gleich "Drecks*Insert rassistischen Flame mit Bezug auf das dritte Reich here* rezz mich!"

Während ich mein Temperament gewaltsam unterdrücke stirbt der Pala, den Jäger bekomme ich noch gerettet.

Pala nun auch "*Insert rassistischen Flame here* rezzen haben wir gesagt! *Noch ein rassistischer Flame*"

ich zum Jäger "Kannst du rezzen ?" 
Jäger : "Bist du blöd? Nein!"
Ich :"Gut." Und raus aus Gruppe.

Ganz ehrlich: Sowas verleidet mir den Fun am Game mehr als quitter. So ein Spiel soll verbinden und dann renenn da solche *Insert Flame here* rum und bringen ihr braunes Gedankengut an den Mann. Schauder.

Dazu sei gesagt, dass diese Kollegen die Ausnahme sind. An sich habe ich wenig Stress mit Randoms, freue mich sogar abends auf meine Inis.


----------



## Izara (29. September 2010)

Feldheld schrieb:


> Auch schon mehrfach erlebt als Tank in HdR. Das Problem ist, daß die meisten Damage Dealer nie kapieren werden, daß HdR eher selten am Tank oder am Healer scheitert, sondern größtenteils an ihrer eigenen Unfähigkeit. Die Dich gekickt haben, werden mit Sicherheit die Ini nicht beendet haben, denn gegen unfähige DDs, die sich wie in anderen Inis üblich gedankenlos an den Tank hängen ohne ihn im Aggro-Management und Damage-Avoid gezielt zu unterstützen, kommt das beste Tank + Healer Gespann nicht an in dieser Instanz.
> 
> Hab, nachdem ich mit meinem Kriegertank HdR heroic 2 oder 3 mal mit Gewürge gecleart hab und den Schild bekommen hab, die Ini nie mehr getankt. Kein Bock auf die übliche DD-Mischung und deren tristes Gebahren.
> 
> Dafür hab ich diese Ini mit meinem Schurkentwink um so öfter und lieber gemacht. Was mich dort am meisten abstößt sind die vielen Leaver - und die vielen wortlosen(!) Kick-Versuche gegen Spieler, die einfach nur noch nicht so gut sind. Oft scheitern sie freilich an meinem Nein. Ich hab nämlich gerade in HdR mit noch nicht so erfahrenen Spielern im Schnitt deutlich bessere Erfahrungen gemacht als mit 6k GS Leuten. Letztere leaven meist instant sobald irgendwas schief läuft, gern auch mitten im Kampf, erstere sind dagegen meist so motiviert, HdR zu meistern, daß sie sich durchkämpfen und es fast immer am Ende schaffen. Einmal haben wir gleich am Anfang während der zweiten Welle zwei DDs verloren. Wir drei anderen blieben cool und vor allem drin, der Healer forderte die beiden auf, schnell reinzulaufen, einer wußte nicht mal den Weg, fand ihn aber nach einer Minute oderso. Zwar wurds eng, weil die zweite Welle noch nicht platt war wo die Dritte schon kam, aber wir haben es so gerade geschafft. Geile Erlebnisse, die Leavern/Kickern vorenthalben bleiben. Einmal hatten wir einen Tank mit 4,2k GS, der auch am Anfang erst leaven wollte, weil er es sich nicht zutraute. Wurde dann einer der saubersten Runs, die ich in HdR erlebt hab. Schön war auch der Run mit zwei Frischling-DDs, die unter 1,8k dps lagen, was auch meine damals knapp 3k kaum kompensieren konnten. Es kamen bestimmt drei Kickvote-Versuche gegen den Gnomen-Magier, obwohl der sich als total lernbegierig und motiviert gezeigt hatte. Erst hatte ich Sorge, daß der Initiator der Kickvotes leaven würde, weil die Kicks nicht durchgingen, aber er blieb und hat sogar dem Magier dann ein paar Tips gegeben. Na also Mann, geht doch, warum nicht gleich? Am Ende haben wir die Flucht vor dem LK so geraaaaade geschafft, 1m vor dem Ende fielen die letzten Fleischklopse und die Eisbarriere. Beide Lowbies hatten sich deutlich über 2k dps gesteigert. Selten so viel Spaß gehabt, selten so gejubelt. Da ist keiner sofort raus, da nahm sich jeder etwas Zeit für den Abschied.


Hab bisher auch immer blöde Erlebnisse in HdR gehabt als Tank und Heal. Aber eher als Tank. Du hast so recht mit all dem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Irgendwie traurig, dass es tatsächlich in den meisten Fällen ein Rumgewürge ist, das keinem Spaß macht, weil ein paar Leute HdR nicht begriffen haben. Als DD hab ich da selten Probleme (außer der Tank, der reinkommt, leavt instant an der Pforte XD ), schließlich kann ich mit jeder meiner DD-Klassen meine Aggro bändigen und auch mit diversen "CC-Fähigkeiten" unterstützen. Als Pala Heal find ichs da drin super einfach, auch wenn selbst bei dem teils die Mana knapp wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Macht trotzdem Spaß und hab erst gestern eine eher schlecht equippte Gruppe da drin geheilt (hab selbst grad so 5,3k gs, falls man sich daran orientiert). Aber der Tank hat sich das sogar mit grad mal 2 t9-teilen getraut und gemeint, er probierts, so lang es noch Sinn macht (sollten wir zu oft wipen etc). War ein DK-Tank mit gerade mal 28k life. Hab dann mit allem gebufft, was ich da hatte. Die Segen, die Rollen, die man im AH kaufen kann und ihm sogar ne Flask geschenkt, weil er vom gleichen Server war XD Wollte einfach nur, dass er es probiert und nicht gleich geht ^^ Haben dann die ersten Wellen und den ersten Boss ohne Tote hinbekommen, obwohl die DDs bis auf den Schami kaum ihre 1,5-2k dps machten. Dafür haben die schön in der richtigen Reihenfolge, wie vorher abgesprochen, die Mobs plattgemacht. Immer hübsch Singletarget ohne Rumgebombe   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja ^^ bei der 2. Welle nach dem ersten Boss sind wir dann trotzdem gestorben, weil ich nen Sekundenbruchteil zu langsam geheilt hab und mir dann 2 DDs abgekratzt sind *g* War also meine Schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also wieder reingeflogen, nem Neuling sogar noch den Weg gezeigt, wie man da reinfliegt, und weiter gings. Danach ohne Wipe und sogar Endphase gepackt - Schami sei dank   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was haben wir alle gejubelt! *Genau das sind Erlebnisse, die mich überhaupt noch motivieren, den Dungeonfinder zu nutzen, gerade weil es besonders in weniger gut equippten Gruppen Spaß macht, Erfolge zu feiern, Bosse zu erklären und kleine Tricks und Tipps weiter zu geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

Ein anderes Mal hab ich mich über den 6,7k GS-Tank gefreut und nur noch gesabbert, weil ich meinen DK auch mal soweit haben will XD Der hat dann sogar noch 3 Inis mit uns gemacht, weils ne nette Truppe war ^^ 4 Frisch80er mit nem Imba-Tank hat auch was XD Den musste ich nicht mal heilen - Dafür die DDs mit grad mal 15k life umso mehr *lach*


----------



## Izara (29. September 2010)

ctullhu schrieb:


> Während ich tippe rast die 4er Gildengruppe, zu der ich mich gesellen durfte schon ungebufft los.


 O.o Das und alles, was du sonst erzählt hast in diesem Post erinnert mich an einen fast identischen Run - auch mitten in der Nacht (glaub, das war so um 3 oder so). Ebenfalls 4 Gildenleute von nem anderen Server, ebenfalls extrem doof, was vorwärtspreschen ohne Rücksicht auf den Heal angeht und genauso nett, was das "Rezz, du *rassistischer Flame*" angeht O.o Ich wage zu behaupten, dass es exakt die gleichen Leute waren.

Oh und ich hab mich übrigens genauso verhalten wie du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nach einem Mal rezzen und nett drauf hinweisen, dass das nicht nochmal vorkommen sollte, einem darauf folgenden Wipe und Flames allen möglichen Ausmaßes habe ich es sein gelassen und die Gruppe verlassen - OHNE zu rezzen. ^^


----------



## Izara (29. September 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Um nur kurz was zu HDR hc zu sagen:
> 
> In dieser Instanz sind alle gefordert, es ähnelt irgendwie der Scholomance in Classic. Ein Fehlpull und man darf schon mal Geist freilassen.
> In HDR ist jeder gefordert. Die DDs müssen Eisfalle, Shackle usw. nutzen, etvl. auch mal Gegenzauber oder Kick oder anderweitiges CC wie Frostfalle oder Eiskette. Damit sind die meisten überfordert. Als Tank ist es oft knifflig, alle einzufangen.
> ...



Scholomance *schauder* Mir läufts bei dem Gedanken an die Ini eiskalt den Rücken runter   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 War ich einmal drin - nie wieder. Ich wähl die gezielt nicht an. Kann man gern mit ner Gilde intern machen, wo sich jeder auch persönlich kennt, aber auf die Flames und die Wipes aufgrund lernresistenter Spieler kann ich gern verzichten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Reppkosten sind mir egal, aber dieses nervtötende "du bist schuld, ich nienieniemals" ist anstrengend und ständig wieder reinlaufen, sterben, reinlaufen, sterben, ... bäh. nö. xD


----------



## fáxxe (29. September 2010)

wenn ich als schamie heiler ne rnd hero betrete werd ich meistens am anfang gleich geflammt das ich als dd hier nix zu suchen hab!
nachdem mal angefangen wurde wird dann geflamed das ich heilen soll da sich die dd mit meinem schaden lächerlich vorkommen und ich heilen soll aber mal erlich ein hyprid mit nem gs (ja gs ) von 6k+ bracuht keinen skill um nen tank  in ner normalen hc am leben zu halten und wenn er dann noch mehr schaden als die dd´s , aus langeweile macht, dann ist es auch sein bier! und wipes entstehen nur wenn der tank seinen spot im buch vergessen hat (und das sind einige) oder ein dd meint es sind zu wenig mobs da für schaden!
generell pflege ich den satz bei tankenden dd´s das rezzen billiger ist als gegenzu heilen (besonders bei stoffis di nicht antanken lassen und jäger die nie todstellen/irreführung gelernt haben das keinen schaden macht)! und bei tanks die net spotten sag ich ich sterb nach dir und das wirkt auch nach nem geistheiler erlebnis für den tank! 

wow ist immer noch ein gruppenspiel mit besser und schlechten leuten und das muss man einigen erst mal wieder beibringen!

zu hdr hc tank/heile ich net ist mir zu doof mit rnd gruppen da hab ich lieber nen desserteurbuff als da 2stunden drinn rumzugimpen!


----------



## Tontaube (29. September 2010)

Izara schrieb:


> Scholomance *schauder* Mir läufts bei dem Gedanken an die Ini eiskalt den Rücken runter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wir waren zu Classic Zeiten unzählige male drin. Es hat nur immer ewig gedauert, Leute zu finden die mitgehen wollten. 
Dafür waren die damaligen Instanzen, wie HDR heute, wenigstens Anspruchsvoll. Wenn ich da an die Millimeterpulls beim 45min Baronrun in Strat, die üblen Oger in DB Nord oder auch die Kampfmagier aus dem Strat Kloster denke.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das war noch Spaß. 

Vor allen Dingen hat man sich damals auch gefreut, wenn man nur 3-5mal beim Geistheiler stand und die Instanz geschafft hat.
Oder wenn nach dem 15ten Run endlich das gewünschte (blaue) Item gedroppt ist.


----------



## Chillers (29. September 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Um nur kurz was zu HDR hc zu sagen:
> 
> In dieser Instanz sind alle gefordert, es ähnelt irgendwie der Scholomance in Classic. Ein Fehlpull und man darf schon mal Geist freilassen.
> In HDR ist jeder gefordert.



Ich mag´die Ini. Nur, was mich z.B. stört, sind die Magier, die vollkommen verkehrt blinzeln. Man kann schon mal Rtg. Mitte stehen, um gegenzuzaubern, aber wenn man denn blinzelt: bitte Rtg. tank und nicht in in die hinterletzte Ecke diametral entgegengesetzt, wo weder tank noch heiler herankommen.
Wir sind keine Hühner, die ärgern, vor dem Fuchs abhauen und durch Glück gerettet werden. Und wenn doch, wäre ein *danke* angebracht, man sagt ja sonstnix.
Ich merke immer wieder, dass der classkill bei Magiern durch nur noch *bombbombbomb* extrem nachgelassen hat. Nur noch ein Gewürge und grottig - mies.
HdR ist eigentlich ein guter Zeiger dafür, was geht, was nicht und wie man selbst so spielen kann zu dem Zeitpunkt.

Aber nur meine bescheidene Meinung.


----------



## ÜberNoob (30. September 2010)

Izara schrieb:


> *Genau das sind Erlebnisse, die mich überhaupt noch motivieren, den Dungeonfinder zu nutzen, gerade weil es besonders in weniger gut equippten Gruppen Spaß macht, Erfolge zu feiern, Bosse zu erklären und kleine Tricks und Tipps weiter zu geben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



./sign

was an "reinrennen und bis zu Endboss nicht einmal stehen geblieben sein", was bei den meisten tanks schon usus ist, so toll sein soll werd ich nie verstehen. Hinterrennen und hin und wieder AE spammen, da kann ich mir genau so gut bei YouTube ein Video anschaun.


----------



## Littletall (30. September 2010)

Urks, HDR HC. Was ich da schon erlebt habe. Am schlimmsten war ein Run mit dem Jäger, wo ich mal penibelst aufs Recount geachtet habe.

Hoppla, wieso war ich die einzige, die die Magier unterbricht? Und die einzige, die Fokus Damage auf die Scharfschützen und dann auf die Magier macht? Alle anderen haben streng auf die Fußsoldaten gehauen...
Und wir hatten einen Elementar Schamanen in der Gruppe. Die haben weitaus öfter ein Silence zur Verfügung als ein Treffsicherheitsjäger. Ich hab die Leute glaub ich, dazu aufgefordert, mal ein bisschen "besser zu spielen" (natürlich net in dem Tonfall), kann mich aber nicht mehr erinnern, wies ausging.

Als Heiler gehts da drin inzwischen. Kurz mit dem Tank absprechen, fragen, ob man shackeln soll (bei Pala-Tanks eher schwer, weil fast alle Mobs immer in der Weihe stehen) und dann durchheilen.

Es kommt ja bald die neue Mechanik auf die Live-Server und ich bin saumäßig gespannt, ob ich nach einem Bosskampf mal wieder eine Manapause brauche oder nicht.


----------



## Tomratz (30. September 2010)

myadictivo schrieb:


> gott..heut wars auch wieder lustig. irgend ne wotlk inze und ich mit meinem schami. hab mich mal als DD gemeldet, weil ich auch nicht immer heiler sein will.
> also brav mit der eleskillung ordentlich feuer gemacht. kurz vorm endboss dropt bei nem andren boss nen blauer umhang mit zm, int und krams.. er ist minimal besser als mein grüner krempel und ich drück "bedarf" und gewinne das teil..der heal dudu gleich am kotzen und textet mich minutenlang zu, dass er das teil haben will.. jeder andre caster hätte ebenso bedarf gewürfelt. es folgt eine diskussion ob er sich jetzt so angepisst aufführen muss für nen teil was man in spätestens 3-4 level eh wieder wegschmeisst..
> 
> es kommt wie es kommen muss..freund dudu healer spielt beleidigte leberwurst und leavt die gruppe. ich skill um auf meine healspecc und wir legen den scheiss endboss halt zu viert.
> ...




Fass dich mal an die eigene Nase.

Wenn ich als DD in ne Ini mitgehe und der Heiler drückt Bedarf, dann kriegt der Heiler das Teil,
und zwar ohne dass ich murre.

Wenn du schon in Rnd-Inis so egoistisch unterwegs bist, möchte ich dich nicht in nem Raid dabei
haben, dort gilt bei uns ganz klar, dass first need für die Skillung gedrückt wird, die man in dem
Raid spielt. IMHO sollte das für Inis ganz klar auch gelten.


----------



## ctullhu (30. September 2010)

Tomratz schrieb:


> Fass dich mal an die eigene Nase.
> 
> Wenn ich als DD in ne Ini mitgehe und der Heiler drückt Bedarf, dann kriegt der Heiler das Teil,
> und zwar ohne dass ich murre.



das ist, wie wenn ein tank drauf besteht, das supertolle schwert zu bekommen, also nonsens.
es gibt keine wichtigere klasse in gruppen, nur weil sie seltener ist.
sicher zerpflück ich mit 80 die stats eines items genauer, was für welche klasse geeigneter ist.
in den kleinen randoms mit schnucki-grünen und putzi-blauen teilen auf sowas zu gehen ist kleinkariert und wie er schon geschrieben hatte: hätte der heiler nicht ein paar dumme sprüche gezogen hätte er das teil getradet.
bei dummen sprüchen hätte ich auch den hals dichtgemacht, weil wald und reinrufen und so


----------



## Esda (30. September 2010)

ctullhu schrieb:


> ich zum Jäger "Kannst du rezzen ?"
> Jäger : "Bist du blöd? Nein!"
> Ich :"Gut." Und raus aus Gruppe.



Beste Reaktion <3

Und es gibt tatsächlich noch Leute, die behaupten, dass sowas nicht passiert.


----------



## Norua (30. September 2010)

Gestern....true story

Ein Freund der erst neulich wieder angefangen hat
bat mich HDR Hero mitzugehen da ich keinen dd habe
bin ich mit meiner sexy Kriegertankkuh mitgegangen.
Mein Freund als Schamiheiler ich als Tank.

Tank: Ich
Heiler: Schami
DDs: DK
     	Katze
    	Mage

Meine Kriegerkuh hat schon ziehmliches Tankgear weswegen
das "eigentlich" kein problem sein sollte.

Welle 1-5
Die range dds wollten nicht in die Ecke stellen so wurde 
der Healer von Hunter fröhlich attakiert.

Nachn ersten Boss der sämtliches Heilermana kostet
ein Blick auf Recount.......

1. Kriegertank (ich)
laaaaaaange nichts
2. Mage
3. DK
4. Katze (Kratzen will gelernt sein^^)

Ich denke mir WTF!!!!!!!!!
Ich als Tank mache so viel schaden wie alle DDs zusammen?!?!?!

Bis zum 2. Boss ham sie sich dann wenigstens in die Ecke gestellt.

Bei der letzten Eiswand kahm Arthas auch recht nahe an uns dran.
Er hatte schon Silvanas im Target^^

War schon ein Erlebnis.....

MFG
Norua

PS: Rechtschreibfehler vorbehalten, Eltern haften für ihre Kinder


----------



## Loony555 (30. September 2010)

Izara schrieb:


> O.o Das und alles, was du sonst erzählt hast in diesem Post erinnert mich an einen fast identischen Run - auch mitten in der Nacht (glaub, das war so um 3 oder so). Ebenfalls 4 Gildenleute von nem anderen Server, ebenfalls extrem doof, was vorwärtspreschen ohne Rücksicht auf den Heal angeht und genauso nett, was das "Rezz, du *rassistischer Flame*" angeht O.o Ich wage zu behaupten, dass es exakt die gleichen Leute waren.
> 
> Oh und ich hab mich übrigens genauso verhalten wie du  Nach einem Mal rezzen und nett drauf hinweisen, dass das nicht nochmal vorkommen sollte, einem darauf folgenden Wipe und Flames allen möglichen Ausmaßes habe ich es sein gelassen und die Gruppe verlassen - OHNE zu rezzen. ^^


Das hätte ich gar nicht mit mir machen lassen. Ich hätte mir sofort Namen, Gilde, Server und Uhrzeit notiert, und ein Ticket geschrieben, hätte es denen verkündet, und wäre dann erst gegangen... 
Sonst machen die das gleich mit dem nächsten armen Heiler, den sie zugeteilt bekommen, wieder genauso.
Für rechtsradikales Herumflamen verteilen die GMs sofort einen 3 Tage Bann, wenns das erste Mal war. Das kann im Wiederholungsfall auch einen Permabann geben.


----------



## Psalmensang (30. September 2010)

Am lustigsten find ich immer die Tanks, die anscheinend Durchfall oder Blasenschwäche haben - warum muss man in 3,5 Minuten durch die Ini ruschen, normale Geschwindigkeit tuts doch auch - und 4, 5 Gruppen auf einmal pullen; aus der Healrange rausrennen... dann jämmerlich ohne Heilung krepieren und dann das Flamen anfangen...
Dummerweise bin ich da meistens der Heal....


----------



## j0sh (30. September 2010)

hab gestern ne runde mit meinem Warritank (lvl 75) gemacht grp war okay, alles war gut, bist der endboss endlich meinen defring dabei hatte glaub ahn,kahet, halt da wo man anub legen muss. ich freu mich des lebens, weil er dropt, kien andere platte dabei, und was macht die liebe mage?na ahnt es wer?genau, er rollt mir den ring weg und leaved sofort die gruppe...da war ich dann auch erst einmal bedient -.-"

MfG

j0sh


----------



## myadictivo (30. September 2010)

Tomratz schrieb:


> Fass dich mal an die eigene Nase.
> 
> Wenn ich als DD in ne Ini mitgehe und der Heiler drückt Bedarf, dann kriegt der Heiler das Teil,
> und zwar ohne dass ich murre.
> ...



ui..egoistisch. weil ich irgend nen pobelteil was nur minimal besser ist als irgendne questbelohnung die man an jeder ecke nachgeschmissen bekommt während ner levelphase vor level 80 wegwürfle auf das ich von den stats her genauso "bedarf" habe wie jeder andre stoffie ? wo steht denn bitte geschrieben, dass ich als random wo ich mit leuten zusammenspiele die ich nie wieder seh nicht auf teile würfeln darf die mir mit der aktuellen skillung auch einen vorteil verschaffen ? ich bin ja nicht depp und würfel irgendwelche klassenfremden sachen weg, nur damit ich die später beim händler wegdrücken kann..aber randomgroup guck ich ganz bestimmt nicht extra ob irgendjemand mehr "bedarf" hat als ich. wenn ich nach der regel gehe, dass irgendwelche healer und co dann vorrang haben komm ich persönlich ja wohl auch nie zu meinem equip ?

deine reglung mag vll gelten wenn ich mit freunden unterwegs bin und oder es gilt eine gruppe bestmöglich auszustatten.

ich fand die reaktion übertrieben und wie man sieht haben wir das ding dann auch zu viert geschaukelt, mit mir als heal..lustigerweise war die beleidigte lebberworschd auch noch von meinem realm. mal gucken wann er mir wieder übern weg läuft und ich ihm sachen wegwürfeln kann..haha


----------



## Albra (30. September 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Um nur kurz was zu HDR hc zu sagen:
> 
> Gerade bei der Taktik in der Ecke ist es nun mal erforderlich, dass ALLE in der *Ecke *stehen. Aber häufig sabbert irgendein DD in der Mitte vor sich hin.




wer bis jetzt nicht mitbekommen hat das man die ini im eingang am besten tanken kann dem ist nicht zu helfen...
die ecken sind viel zu unübersichtlich und zwar aus allen perspektiven..
gruppe steht mit dem rücken zur tür.. tank etwas weiter vorne für faceaggro und alles läuft geschmeidig


----------



## Feldheld (30. September 2010)

Albra schrieb:


> wer bis jetzt nicht mitbekommen hat das man die ini im eingang am besten tanken kann dem ist nicht zu helfen...
> die ecken sind viel zu unübersichtlich und zwar aus allen perspektiven..
> gruppe steht mit dem rücken zur tür.. tank etwas weiter vorne für faceaggro und alles läuft geschmeidig



Dann verkünde mal Deine Botschaft in alle Welt. Ich hab bislang als Krieger-Tank genau einmal am Eingang getankt, alles ging super geil geschmeidig bis zum ersten Boss, komischerweise stand der Heiler urplötzlich genau hinter dem als der spawnte, während wir alle noch an der Eingangsseite standen, absolut nicht mitgekriegt wie der sich dahingeportet hat, jedenfalls Heiler tot in 0.0 Sekunden, schimpft rum über meine doofe Taktik und leavt. Als DD mit meinem Schurken hab ich genau einen Tank erlebt, der die Eingangstaktik gewählt hat, lief super, nicht zuletzt dank meinem offen zur Schau getragenen Support für die Taktik, von den anderen kam wie üblich nur die grunzdämliche Skepsis. 


Problem ist, zu 95% wird auf meinem Realmpool in der Ecke getankt, für Palas und DKs ist das ja auch ziemlich easy, keine Ahnung bei Teddies. Selbst die LoS-Taktik in der Ecke kriegen satte 50% der DDs nicht wirklich gebacken. Die meisten stehen irgendwo hinten in der Ecke, also nicht wirklich out of sight, kommen zwischen den Wellen nicht sofort zurück in die Ecke, kommen viel zu früh wieder raus aus der Ecke etc pp.

Tankst Du im Eingang, hast Du auch fast immer Pappnasen dabei, die nicht raffen, daß sie sich wieder hinter den Tank begeben müssen für die nächste Welle. Klar, für den Tank, speziell Krieger, ist open space mit Abstand die beste Taktik, vor allem wenn man seinen Krieger beherrscht und kein Klicker ist. Macht dann außerdem bombig Spaß, denn nirgends kann man die vielfältigen Skills des Kriegers so vollständig nutzen wie in HdR, ok außer PvP natürlich. Aber für die Gruppe hab ich auch als Krieger am Ende doch meist die LoS-Taktik gewählt, weil das eben jeder kennt, und irgendwie geht das ja auch, auch wenns ein absolut elendes Gewürge ist. 

Die meisten DDs sind eh zu dumpfbackig zum groß über Taktik zu reden. Die wollen wie in den anderen HCs auch gedankenlos hinterm Aggro-Schutzschirm des Tanks herrennen und DPS machen. Bloß nix, was über die Standard-dps-rota hinausgeht. Und oft genug provoziert ne Ansprache bezüglich Taktik auch noch Widerworte durch irgendwelche Schlaumeier, die natürlich immer alles besser wissen, sowieso dann, wenn ihr GS über Deinem liegt. Sag ich an "Söldner, dann Priester, Magier zuletzt", kommt todsicher einer mit "Priester zuerst, dann Magier". Hab ich mir auch völlig abgewöhnt. Als DD setze ich meist das Schädelsymbol auf das aktuell beste Focus-Target, außer der Tank machts schon selbst. Mehr geht einfach nicht in randoms.


----------



## LordVarot (30. September 2010)

wenn ich den mal Hdr hc tanke stelle ich mich mit dem dk in die ecke einfach ausdem grund das ich wenn ich von einem caster zum anderen caster renne der heal oder irgendein guffeliger range oder meele aggro gezogen hat und von dem mob mit 2 schlägen über den jordan wandert. Da ich dk spiele könte man jetzt sagen was willst du das todesgriff und strangulieren aber die haben halt cool down so is es für mich am einfachsten wenn die mobs kommen kurz die "pull" aggro zu ziehen dnd zu legen und kurz in die ecke mit heulende böe und co aggro ziehen und gut is es aggro past einziges Problem kölnnte dann dan diverse aoe effeckte werden die einige caster machen 
Und ehrlich ich war jetzt so 10 mal in Hdr tank heal rdd und wir haben das erste event NUR geschafft wenn man siech in die ecke gestellt hat andernfalls lagen die cvaster und heals nach den ersten 2 -3 minuten im dreck weil du nicht bei allen gleichzeitig aggro ziehen kannst auch wenn di die dds und heal an der tür standen tank weiter vorne einfach weil man auch heilen muss


----------



## myadictivo (30. September 2010)

*örks* gundrak mit so nem tollen ueber-imba-icc-warri gemacht, der es nichtmal für nötig gehalten hat nen schild in die hand zu nehmen. er lag schneller im dreck als ich in mich hinein grinsen konnte. es folgte der übliche heiler flame mit bösen, bösen worten. healer leavt gruppe. da ich mit solchen spaten nicht zusammen spiele tat ich das gleiche..da macht man gerne 5min pause und wartet dann wieder ne halbe stunde


----------



## Izara (1. Oktober 2010)

Loony555 schrieb:


> Das hätte ich gar nicht mit mir machen lassen. Ich hätte mir sofort Namen, Gilde, Server und Uhrzeit notiert, und ein Ticket geschrieben, hätte es denen verkündet, und wäre dann erst gegangen...
> Sonst machen die das gleich mit dem nächsten armen Heiler, den sie zugeteilt bekommen, wieder genauso.
> Für rechtsradikales Herumflamen verteilen die GMs sofort einen 3 Tage Bann, wenns das erste Mal war. Das kann im Wiederholungsfall auch einen Permabann geben.


Oha, das wusste ich z.B. nicht. Werd ich mir für nächstes Mal merken


----------



## Izara (1. Oktober 2010)

Psalmensang schrieb:


> Am lustigsten find ich immer die Tanks, die anscheinend Durchfall oder Blasenschwäche haben - warum muss man in 3,5 Minuten durch die Ini ruschen, normale Geschwindigkeit tuts doch auch - und 4, 5 Gruppen auf einmal pullen; aus der Healrange rausrennen... dann jämmerlich ohne Heilung krepieren und dann das Flamen anfangen...
> Dummerweise bin ich da meistens der Heal....




Hehe  kommt mir bekannt vor. Ich frag dann nett, ob der Gute mal dringend pissen muss, wenn keine Reaktion kommt und ich bin als Heal drin, lass ich ihn sterben, heile schön die DDs hoch, bis der Mob liegt und frag dann, ob er jetzt vllt kurz pinkeln geht, solang ich ihn rezze ^^ Meistens leavt der Idiot dann aber die Gruppe - aber ist ja mit Heiler kein Problem für die DDs und meistens hab ich dann irgendnen Tank auf der FL, der mal kurz zuende tankt..






Albra schrieb:


> wer bis jetzt nicht mitbekommen hat das man die ini im eingang am besten tanken kann dem ist nicht zu helfen...
> die ecken sind viel zu unübersichtlich und zwar aus allen perspektiven..
> gruppe steht mit dem rücken zur tür.. tank etwas weiter vorne für faceaggro und alles läuft geschmeidig


/sign !


Ich hab früher - zu Beginn meiner Tankkarriere mit meinem DK - ständig in der Ecke getankt, weil ich es nie anders gesehen hatte und festgestellt, dass es zum Kotzen ist. Selbst mit Tod und Verfall bekommt irgendein doofer DD VOR mir die Aggro oder gleich der Heal -.- Habs dann sein gelassen und tanke seitdem immer vorne am Eingang. Klappt wunderbar und auch wenn ich als Heal reinkomme, zwinge ich dem Tank diese Taktik nach spätestens 2 Wipes auf ^^


----------



## Littletall (1. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab mal ne kurze Frage zur HDR. Ein Tank weiter oben hat gemeint, zuerst die Söldner, zuletzt die Magier.

Wieso? Das verstehe ich nicht. Ich geh immer als Heiler mit rein und der Schaden der Magier ist meist echt übel. Aber noch vor dem Magier sollten die verdammten Scharfschützen mit ihrem Eisschuss erledigt werden.
Meiner Meinung nach sind die Fußsoldaten das letzte Ziel.

Kann mir besagter Spieler bitte mal den Grund erklären, warum die Fußsoldaten zuerst erledigt werden sollen?


----------



## Feldheld (1. Oktober 2010)

Littletall schrieb:


> Wieso? Das verstehe ich nicht. Ich geh immer als Heiler mit rein und der Schaden der Magier ist meist echt übel. Aber noch vor dem Magier sollten die verdammten Scharfschützen mit ihrem Eisschuss erledigt werden.
> Meiner Meinung nach sind die Fußsoldaten das letzte Ziel.
> Kann mir besagter Spieler bitte mal den Grund erklären, warum die Fußsoldaten zuerst erledigt werden sollen?



Vorab: ich erhebe keinen Anspruch auf Absolutheit mit meiner bevorzugten Killfolge. Sie ergab sich aus meinen Erfahrungen mit meinem Kriegertank, andere machen (mit anderen Tank-Klassen) sicher andere Erfahrungen. Außerdem glaube ich auch nicht, daß die Unterschiede zwischen den diversen populären Killfolgen riesig groß sind, wichtiger als die Reihenfolge selbst ist, daß man sich auf eine einigt, was leider selten funktioniert meiner Erfahrung nach. 


Als DD richte ich mich immer nach dem, was der Tank vorgibt. Gibt niemand was vor, setze ich ungefragt den Schädel, meist auf den Priester zuerst, da der zweifellos das populärste first target in HdR ist.

Mit meinem Kriegertank bevorzuge ich:

1. Söldner = engl. Mercenary, das ist der Schurke, nicht der plattengerüstete Fußsoldat. Stunnt den Tank oder Heiler und macht dann übelst Schaden da Stun = kein Avoid, außerdem 3 Sekunden keine Aggro bzw. kein Heal -> höchste Gefahr im Verzuge. Als Krieger kann ich ihn selbst stunnen (Charge, Shockwelle, C oder entwaffnen und als Lederknecht geht er relativ schnell down. Für mich der gefährlichste und naheliegendste Mob, also first target.

2. Priester. Kommt immer sofort in Melee-Range, heilt, was gut nervt, und geht als Stoffie flott down. Als Kriegertank tabbe ich am Anfang zwischen Söldner und Priester, um den Priester beim Heilen hoffentlich zu interrupten. (die Hoffnung, daß DDs ihn interrupten, erfüllt sich seeeeehr selten, nein keine Übertreibung)

3. Magierin zuletzt. Erstens steht die meist weiter weg, also schwerer erreichbar (fast immer watet man ja permanent im verlangsamenden Eis-AoE des Jägers, mein Krieger könnte zwar hinchargen, aber die DDs bräuchten ewig bis zu ihr), ihr Schaden ist so wild nicht, denn mein Kriegertank hält seinen improved Spellreflect auf Dauer-CD, alle zwei Wellen ist auch mein Heroic Throw (silence) für sie bereit. Zweitens hat sie die üble Eigenschaft, eine Kopie von sich zu spawnen und sich sonstwohin zu porten, wenn sie unter 50% kommt. Das möchte man nicht wirklich, wenn sonst noch viele andere Mobs rumrennen, weils das anfängliche Chaos noch verschlimmert, vom erhöhten reinkommenden Schaden ganz zu schweigen. 

Was dazwischen kommt, hängt davon ab, ob der Jäger in Melee-Range gekommen ist, dank LoS oder Disarm. Wenn ja, Jäger zuerst, da relativ weiches Ziel, sonst halt zuerst die verbleibenden Melees, also Fußsoldaten. Wenn keine Ziele markiert sind, haue ich einfach auf das, was schon am meisten Schaden gefressen hat. Letzteres würde ich prinzipiell jedem DD empfehlen, der seiner Gruppe in HdR was gutes tun will. Da macht man nie was falsch. Der einzige Fehler den man als DD machen kann, ist sich auf AoE zu verlassen statt Focus-Damage und seine Ziele völlig wahllos zu suchen.


----------



## Erzsebeth (1. Oktober 2010)

Littletall schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ne kurze Frage zur HDR. Ein Tank weiter oben hat gemeint, zuerst die Söldner, zuletzt die Magier.
> 
> Wieso? Das verstehe ich nicht. Ich geh immer als Heiler mit rein und der Schaden der Magier ist meist echt übel. Aber noch vor dem Magier sollten die verdammten Scharfschützen mit ihrem Eisschuss erledigt werden.
> Meiner Meinung nach sind die Fußsoldaten das letzte Ziel.
> ...




Weil diese blöde Schützen eine Eisfläche auf den Boden spammen, bei dem das Bewegungstempo heftig verlangsamt wird. Und wenn man nicht schnell genug die Welle nieder macht, ratz fatz die nächste im Rücken steht oder gar der Boss mal fleißig hinlangt während man noch mit den letzten Mobs beschäftigt ist. Ich hab mich bisher beim tanken in HdR als Frischling noch nicht allzu dolle mit Ruhm bekleckert, kenn es aber als DD. 
Im absoluten Idealfall werden Mage und Schütze da wo Sie stehen gestunnt und der Rest nieder gemacht. Wobei der Priester meiner Erfahrung nach Vorrang vor dem Fußsoldaten hat.

Lg Erzsebeth


----------



## Albra (1. Oktober 2010)

als bärchen mach ich lieber priester=>magier und dann rest weil priester wegen dem heal.. magier wegen dem verdoppeln oft genug das da plötzlich 2 mages standen und die nächste gruppe anlief..
hab meist in der gruppe noch nen pala priester oder jäger bei der den jäger außer gefecht nimmt den ich wenns gut läuft am ende in ruhe mit dem beschäftigen.. wobei ich mir immer knuren für den aufgheben das der nach dem freikommen brav zu mir tapert

und auf meinem realmpool hat sich das eingangstanken schon recht früh etabliert so das die eckenkuschler eher ausnahme als regel sind --- wenn sie denn in der gruppe bleiben


----------



## Littletall (1. Oktober 2010)

@ Agra

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort. Das erklärt einiges.

Leider sind bei meinen Gruppen im Recount immer noch die Fußsoldaten Nummer 1 bei den DDlern. Und der Megaschaden, der manchmal auftaucht und mich am Shackeln hindert sind wohl die Söldner (ich muss zugeben, die sind mir nie vorher aufgefallen wegen dem ganzen Tohuwabohu da immer).


----------



## Loony555 (1. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin meistens mit meinem Pala oder Priester als Heiler oder DD mit und mache grundsätzlich Pala-Fear bzw. Shackle auf die Range DDs (Also den Mage oder den Hunter). 
Das senkt den reinkommenden Schaden und den Nervfaktor dieser Kerle schon um ein sehr gesundes Maß. 

Ich wurde sogar schon von Tanks dafür gelobt, die meinten, sie hätten noch nie erlebt, dass jemand in HDR CC auspackt.


----------



## Najsh (1. Oktober 2010)

Albra schrieb:


> wer bis jetzt nicht mitbekommen hat das man die ini im eingang am besten tanken kann dem ist nicht zu helfen...
> die ecken sind viel zu unübersichtlich und zwar aus allen perspektiven..
> gruppe steht mit dem rücken zur tür.. tank etwas weiter vorne für faceaggro und alles läuft geschmeidig




Tank mit skill kann überall tanken. Wir haben beim ersten Try, als wir die ini noch nicht kannten,
Türmchen in der Mitte auf dem Podest gebaut - nach 2 wipes - wir wussten ja erstmal gar nicht was
passiert, war es easy going. 

Und nun zum eigentlichen Punkt: Nein - ich bin nicht besonders toll, sondern es macht keinen besonderen
Unterschied ob ich in zentral in der Mitte oder am Eingang tanke. Entweder man ist als Tank
halbwegs in der Lage die Mobs zu handlen oder eben nicht. 

Und "die Ecken" Taktik mag ich persönlich überhaupt nicht, weil sie schnell in Chaos ausartet.


----------



## Düstermond (1. Oktober 2010)

Heute Random-Daily: Wir laden in Ahn'Kahet.

Todesritter-Tank: "Fuck, ich wollte Coren. Kickt mich."
Priester: "Nö"
Todesritter: "Afk bis ihr mich kickt."

=/


----------



## Swissler (1. Oktober 2010)

Najsh schrieb:


> Und "die Ecken" Taktik mag ich persönlich überhaupt nicht, weil sie schnell in Chaos ausartet.



Sieht bei mir genauso aus. DAs Problem beim Eingang ist nur, wenn Heiler hinter die Tür gefeart wird (glaube beim Boss..war lange nicht mehr da^^), ansonsten easy going.


----------



## Feldheld (1. Oktober 2010)

Loony555 schrieb:


> Ich wurde sogar schon von Tanks dafür gelobt, die meinten, sie hätten noch nie erlebt, dass jemand in HDR CC auspackt.



In dutzenden Runs als Kriegertank und Schurke hab ich ein einziges mal einen geschackelten Mage gesehen. Hut ab vor jedem DD, der mehr als dps kann. Ist echt selten.


----------



## Amraam (1. Oktober 2010)

Feldheld schrieb:


> In dutzenden Runs als Kriegertank und Schurke hab ich ein einziges mal einen geschackelten Mage gesehen. Hut ab vor jedem DD, der mehr als dps kann. Ist echt selten.



mein gildi und ich wurden jedoch mal für CC zusammengeschissen XD

ok, war auch etwas ... ungeplant

Tank zieht (?)ausversehen(?) noch eine gruppe

für mich ein zeichen : AoE , also -> mal hübsch brav gesaatet.

Für Gildi (auch Hexenmeister) "unerwünschtes add, also CC auspacken!" -> Furcht auf einen Mob.

Ende vom lied , Saat trift auf einen mob, nen secundenbruchteil später furcht -> gesaateter Mob rennt weg.


nur so zur info, Saat der Verderbnis ist ein Dot, der nach einer gewissen zahl an eingegangenen damage, (eigen-ticks oder andere schadensquellen ist egal), einen recht guten AoE auslöst.


Dieser Mob rennt anschliesend Quer durch die inni (furcht halt), was ja ansich nicht so schlimm gewesen währe, hätte sich nicht seine Saat genau neben einer anderen mobgruppe entschlossen ihren AoE auszulösen .

Das ergebniss war das schööne wort mit einem W vor einem I ^^


----------



## xPepper (2. Oktober 2010)

Also ich muss jetzt auch mal eine Story loswerden...
Eigentlich hab ich davon wie die meisten reichlich aber das ich vorm Bildschirm sitze und Aggro schiebe gibt es sehr selten. 

Also ich melde mich zum täglichen Frostmarken run (als Heiler) an und lande im Oculus.
Es geht direkt mit dem Trash los...
Auf dem Weg zum ersten Boss gibts hin und wieder ein Paar unnötige Kommentare vom Tank (nicht der Rede wert).
Allerdings bin ich mitlerweile etwas sensibilisiert da meine Igno Liste von Tanks eines bestimmten Servers dominiert wird.
An den kommentaren und dem Verhalten des Tanks konnte man quasi den Server ausmachen (er war von genau diesem) -.-

Wir legen also den ersten Boss, der Mage läuft erst mal zum falschen Drachen... merkt es zwar aber der tolle Tank muss natürlich wieder seinen Senf abgeben.
Dann kommt von einer Kriegerin ein kleiner Satz...

****: Ich war hier noch nie, was muss ich machen?

Ich wollte ihr erst mal erklären welchen Drachen sie nehmen soll und wie er funktioniert.
Während ich noch am schreiben war plopt mir auch schon die Ausschlusswahl entgegen -.-
Ich schreibe schnell zu Ende schick ab und da wars das auch schon, ich konnte nicht mal mehr nein drücken da wurde sie oder er auch schon gekickt .
Dann kommt noch ein Kommentar vom Mage der wie soll es ach anders sein natürlich vom selben Server stammt...

****: ich will time-event schaffen need drachen.

Ich hab dann die Gruppe verlassen sonst hät ich mir wohl nen Beleidigungsban (falls es sowas gibt) eingefangen oder so 
Naja ganz ohne Kommentar meinerseits gings dann auch nicht, wieder zwei mehr auf der Liste .

Also die Aktion ist mal wirklich das letzte, einen absoluten Neuling aus einer Rnd Ini zu kicken 
nur weil er da noch keine tausendmal drin war ist echt aso***l.

Nennt es mimimi oder sonst wie, das musste ich mal loswerden.


----------



## Izara (2. Oktober 2010)

Feldheld schrieb:


> In dutzenden Runs als Kriegertank und Schurke hab ich ein einziges mal einen geschackelten Mage gesehen. Hut ab vor jedem DD, der mehr als dps kann. Ist echt selten.



Witzigerweise wird man da aber als Jäger trotzdem permanent geflamed. Egal, wie gut man ausgerüstet ist, wieviele Fallen aller Art man im richtigen Moment auspackt, wen man beim Casten unterbricht etc.. -.- Irgendwann hat sogar mal ein ganz "netter" Heal zu mir gemeint, ich soll endlich mal dmg machen statt CC xD Woraufhin der Mage, der dabei war, fragte "Was ist denn CC?" ^^ wir habens ihm dann nach der Ini nett erklärt, aber der Heal hat weiterhin die ganze Ini durch genervt mit seinem Gelaber und mich irgendwann gar nicht mehr geheilt. als ich fragte, ob ich weiterhin einfach Heiltränke nutzen soll, meinte er "ich heil dich erst wieder, wenn du dmg-erster bist". der Tank: "das ist doch mal n Ansporn" (und kickte den Heal) xD


----------



## Izara (2. Oktober 2010)

Amraam schrieb:


> mein gildi und ich wurden jedoch mal für CC zusammengeschissen XD
> 
> ok, war auch etwas ... ungeplant
> 
> ...



*hust* Man castet als Hexer keinen Furchtzauber in einer Instanz  Kannste im PvP bis zum Erbrechen machen. In einer Ini never pls  


Kannst ja beim nächsten Mal einfach Feuerregen anschmeißen statt der blöden Saat xD Die paar Dps jucken in ner Ini eh keine Sau. Stell dir einfach vor, du hättest noch grüne Questitems an, dann hast du nicht mehr so einen "Druck", dich mit anderen messen zu müssen (woran auch immer  ). Ich geh da einfach von aus bei DDs, die bei größeren Mobgruppen in einer Ini zu sabbern anfangen


----------



## MasterCrain (2. Oktober 2010)

Hätte auch wieder was. ICC 25er hälfte aus meiner Gilde Rest Rnd (war halt Dienstags^^) Erste 4 Bosse Pille Palle, dann direkt zum Frostviertel. Dreamwalker gelegt und Sindra getryt. Na ja 2 Mal gewipt biss das mit der Aufstellung der Eisblöcke klappte, beim dritten mal Lag der Boss. Super dan ab ins Blutviertel, eben Rat ungekloppt und ab zur BQ. Tja und hier beginnt der Spaß. Boss lag beim 6ten Versuch. Da liefen sachen -.-
1 Wipe nach ca 5 sekunden weil ein Melee per Schurkenhandel (super gemacht schurke toll verklickt^^) aggro gezogen hat und der boss dan mal eben alle Melees umgebrazt hat.
2 Wipe durch den Blutpakt (oder wie das heßt) alle 3 rennen auf einander zu und dan aneinander vorbei (super) und 3 caster standen die ganze Zeit darzwischen...
3 Wipe weil der erste der Gebissen wurde vereckte
4 Wipe weil der erste der Gebissen wurde übernommen wurde...
5 Wipe weil ein melle mit dem Pakt stehen blieb und dan in der flugphase alle bei den heilern kuschelten

Als der Boss dan am ende lag war der halbe Raid tot und einer war übernommen (wieder der bei Wipe Nr 4)


----------



## soul6 (2. Oktober 2010)

Feldheld schrieb:


> In dutzenden Runs als Kriegertank und Schurke hab ich ein einziges mal einen geschackelten Mage gesehen. Hut ab vor jedem DD, der mehr als dps kann. Ist echt selten.



Na wenn ich als Kriegertank drinnen bin und hab einen Priest dabei, sag ich´s ihm gleich zu beginn : shackel auf mage (oder hunter wenn in der welle kein mage).
Wenn ich mit shadow drinnen bin, dann ist das ganz selbstverständlich : shackel auf mage 
(wobei ich ECHT schon mal einen Tank erlebt hab, der meinte ich soll das lassen .....nach dem 3 wipe durfte ich dann wieder )

Und bezüglich der Position WO in HdR, gibts für mich nur den Eingang, weil´s dort am übersichtlichsten und entspanntesten ist.

lg
randy


----------



## Mheran rur Khroth (10. Oktober 2010)

Eben gerade 22 - 23 Uhr), HdZ2 (Der schwarze Morast)

Danke an die Gruppen, die zwei mal mit Vaermina und mir (Dhorath) durch HdZ2 gegangen ist. Wir gehören zu den geplagten, die für die Alchemiespezialisierung Meister der Elixiere 10 x die Essenz der Unendlichkeit benötigen. Die Droppchanche ist bescheiden. Vaermina hat 8 bekommen, was super ist. Und ich drei, was eigentlich gut ist. (Es gibt 21 Gegner pro Durchgang, die das droppen können.)


PS:
Ich las gerade, das es einfacher ist, die Spezialisierung mit den 5 Urmacht zu lernen und dann für 180 Gold die Spezialisierung zu wechseln.
Das probiere ich morgen mal aus. Da kann ich wenigstens mit meinem 80'er die (fehlenden) Partikel farmen. Fehlende deswegen weil die eigenen Chars und die Gildebank bestimmt einen gewissen Grundstock hat. Und dann ist 'nur noch' der Rest zu farmen.


----------



## LordVarot (10. Oktober 2010)

mir is auch grad ne ech traurige nummer passiert : um 18 uhr in der /2 gesucht icc 10 clear run soweit sogut bekomme nen wisper komm dala mit zeig dein gear soweit so gut ich frage auch nochmal wirds n clear run hier kommt ein vermutlich ja ich werde leicht stuzig aber denke mir nix dabei.
nach ca 30 min war die grp voll denke mit fein bis 24 uhr liegt der Lk .Denkste.
so bei marrowgar hat der raid leader vergessen auf hero umzustellen kein problem denke ich mir geht ja nur um lk.
so lady war weeklydaher nonhero hat im 2 try gefunzt im ersten is uns dieser typ da an ner ae verreckt .
jetzt wurde es erstmal richtig lustig Luftschiff oder wie vom raid leader Formuliert Lolschiff.
ja es wurde LOl aber soweit lol das man drüber weinen konnte. so erster pull nach ca 20 sekunden war der erste dd tot wie er das geschaft hat is mir bis jetzt ein rätsel aber wayne BR und weiter gings für ihn. nach der 2ten Portal phase war dan wieder einer tot wie weiß ich nicht is mit auch egal dumm war nur das ich nen add aus der 1 portal phase noch an mir kleben hatte und das teil langsma richtig zuschlug war glaubhe ich Veteran oder so . naja aufeinmal bin ic tot und dann flügt das teil durch den raid. ich sag nur schwert wirbel und los ging das wipe.
beim 3 try ist ein mage gestorben muss wohl den debuff vom boss abbgekommen haben wie und was das für ein debuff sein soll weiß ich nicht ich hab da nie was von gemerkt
so nach dem 3 wipe das ding auf non hero gemacht, ab hier war schon so ziemlich klar das die halbe gruppe aus  movment legastenikern bestand (" ja aus den leuchtenden teilen am boden solltest du rauslaufen wenn du nicht unfreiwillig fliegen lehrnen willst" er ist trotzdem stehn geblieben ,das nochmal zum luft schiff)
4 boss lief easy durch das viertel ging der trash auch einfach ich hab auf die uhr geguckt es war 9. bei modermine haben wir eine stunde gekampt es sind immer wieder leute auf irgendeine art gestorben teilweise hab ich mit meinem blut speck mehr heal gemacht ;/  tja nach 1 stunde lag modermineund es ging zu fauldarm.
tja das mit dem sporen ist schon schwer aber hat halbwegs gefunzt Problem war dieses mal das einige leute es nichtmal ansagen konnten das sie tot wären tja kotzen landet in der gruppe. tja PRof haben wir 2mal versucht dan war der trash respawnt und wir habens gelassen
die gruppe war gut equip aber der beweis eq ist nich alle s
gn8


----------



## Stevesteel (11. Oktober 2010)

mit 72er Schurkentwink Nexus, bei dem Gang mit den goßen Bäumen (Beschützer) ein fast Wipe, weil 
2e Gruppe addete und 2 DD und der Heiler down waren.
DK Tank und ich den Baum noch runtergekloppt.
Die anderen laufen, ich derweil auf dem Desktop, als ich wieder zu WOW switche,
sehe ich, dass die anderen schon auf dem Weg zu uns sind (auf der Minimap noch nicht zu sehen), aber der DK Tank 
sich schon mit dem nächsten Baum anlegt.
Ich geschwind mit dazu, Aggro gezogen, vanish, DK Tank down, ich logischerweise Aggro, down 
Denke, ok, die anderen sind ja gleich da, da schreibt der DK Tank "DK Tank is voll doof" und geht off. Oo
Nuja, Gruppe löst sich auf, schade eigentlich.

mit 71er Magetwink Burg Utgarde, Gruppe ist schon im Raum mit den Drachen, die in den Boxen stehen, sind also schon andere Spieler gegangen.
Letzte Gruppe steht noch, 2 Humanoide, 1 Drache.
Schamane flaumt mich an, weil er über Rankwatch Meldung über zu niedrigen Spruch bekommt. 
Setze ihn im RW auf ignore, Meldungen sollten nun nicht mehr erscheinen.
Tank stürzt sich ins Getümmel.
2 DD sterben, Schamane, Tank und ich leben.
Ich gucke mir die Talente vom Schamanen an, alle Punkte in Ele, nichts in Wiederherstellung.
Ich sage ihm, daß es doch besser wäre 2nd Specc zu laden oder mehr Punkte in Wiederherstellung zu investieren.
Von ihm die Aussage, "ich habe mich als Heiler angemeldet, da es schneller geht".
Tank ist ebenfalls sauer, bis zum ersten Boss gehts noch gerade so gut.
Beim Boss stirbt Tank, dann alle anderen, Tank verläßt die Gruppe, ein weiterer Spieler landet auf meiner Ignoreliste, nächster Run klappte dann mit richtigem Heiler problemlos.


----------



## Doofkatze (11. Oktober 2010)

Nach einem Wipe konnte man für den verantwortlichen Spieler folgendes lesen:

"ssssssssssssssssssssssss9"

Was war passiert? Entsprechender Spieler stand relativ weit vorne zu beginn der Hallen des Steins und pullte dadurch die Mobs, da er nicht zurückgehen konnte. Auch sein Seele brechen hat ihn nicht gerettet :-)


----------



## Mheran rur Khroth (18. Oktober 2010)

Gestern, Azjol .. (non Hero, Gruppe so 76-78)

Tank: Ysera
Heiler (Priester): Ysera
DD: Rexxar, Gilneas, Malygos, Kazh'Goroth (ich, Druide, 72, Eule)
(Bei den DD's gab's einen Wechsel.)

Vorbemerkung: erste Ini mit 4.0.1., hatte vorher aber schon ca. 30 min. gefarmt.

Nach dem Eintreffen kommt der Tank nicht rein. Heiler sagt, der holt sich was zu Essen. Nach einer kurzen Zeit: Tank hat disco. Heiler sagt, das der Rechner abgestürzt ist. Der Tank kommt aber wieder.
Hat auch nicht lange gedauert, da war er wieder da. Also dann los.

Die ersten beiden Spinnen - ok,
Dann die erste Dreierguppe - Ich tot. Ich probiere immer zu Anfang mal AoE. Ich habe also zweimal Zorn auf das Tankziel (Aggrovorsprung für den Tank) und dann Hurrikan. Das ging leider schief. Ich hatte sofort einen Add am Federbusch. Baumrinde an und zum Tank, einmal gekreist, immer noch dran. Heiltrank - zu spät .

Egal. Im Gruppenchat habe ich noch gesagt, das Aoe dann wohl besser ausfällt. Heal sagte auch noch, er hat zwar versucht mich zu heilen ist aber nicht fertig geworden. Wiederbelebt und weiter.

Plötzlich hat der Heiler Adds. Und tot. Adds gehen zum Tank zurück belebe den Heiler wieder (Battlerezz) und wir schaffen die Gruppen. Heiler hat nicht mal 50% Mana und da kommt schon der Boss (auf uns zu ). Auch den haben wir geschafft.

Ein Hinweis von mir im Gruppenchat, das der Tank doch bitte auf das Mana des Heilers achten möchte.
Parallel dazu bekommen wir die Info, das die Addons vom Tank nicht laufen. Er updatet sie gerade. Nach einer Weile geht's dann weiter. Die fette Spinne wurde gut erledigt. Dann zum Endboss. Dem Käfer auf der Plattform.

Heiler hängt etwas zurück. Tank läuft aber schon rein. Arena dicht, Heiler draussen. Ich greife an und bekomme Aggro. Vermutlich hat der Tank noch garn nichts gemacht sondern nur 'Näherungsaggro' gehabt. Naja - ich küsse den Boden. Ein DD verlässt uns ich belebe mich bei Bob wieder und verabschiede mich, da ich gedacht habe ... -> Chat

Heiler: tank macht seine addons
(Das war nach dem ersten Boss, dann war bis zum Endboss nichts)
=> Heiler und Tank sind wohl noch über andere Wege verbunden. Der Tank hatte nichts gesagt. Die Infos zum Tank kamen immer vom Heiler.

Zeitpunkt: ausgesperrter Heiler
DD: ich sag da nix mehr zu
Heiler: ich komm da nicht rein
Heiler: kann nicht healn
ich: Jemand ist zu schnell rein.
Heiler: was ist das?
ich (inzwischen bei Bob, einer der DD's weg): Auf jeden Fall - Cu und schönes Wochenende.
Heiler: yho hade
Heiler: spasten
Heiler: -.-
ich: Bei dem Boss wird der 'Ring' zu gemacht, wenn der Angriff beginnt.
Heiler: is doch wayne du hast uns schönes we gewünscht also hau ab -.-
ich: Hey nicht gleich so sauer.
ich: Ich dachte die Gruppe lösst sich auf.
Heiler: ja ich bin gereizt und wenn du meinst dass wir alle dumm sind dann hau ab
Heiler: so, tschüss -

Das hat mich doch etwas irritiert. Ich bin auf dem Weg zurück gewesen um weiter zu machen. Aber dann sind Heiler und Tang gegangen.

Ich hoffe, in Zukunft beschwert sich niemand mehr, das ich wieder zu der Fraktion gehöre, die nur 'Hallo' und 'cu' posten.
PS: Ok - passiert nicht. Wenn jemand im Chat fragt, werde ich weiter Hinweise geben, wenn ich es denn weis. Aber hier habe ich die Posts vom Heiler falsch verstanden.
PPS: Ich stand auch schon mal draussen obwohl ich vorher schon einige Male in Azjol war. Das da eine Barriere entsteht habe ich also durch eigene Erfahrung gelernt.


----------



## Varagon (18. Oktober 2010)

Mheran schrieb:


> Gestern, Azjol .. (non Hero, Gruppe so 76-78)
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Also ich verstehe 2 Dinge nicht.

1. Wenn du siehst das der Healer noch draußen steht weil der Tank anscheinend nur den Tunnelblick geskillt hat, warum healst du denn dann nicht?
2. Ich habe mir den Chat durchgelesen und finde die Stelle nicht wo du gedacht hast das sich die Gruppe auflöst?!


Das soll jetzt kein Vorwurf oder so sein...aber das ist wieder so eine Geschichte wo wieder alle aneinander vorbei reden 
Nicht das ich was gegen Konversation habe 

lg


----------



## Russelkurt (18. Oktober 2010)

also der geilste spruch zum thema wipe kam letztens von meinem raidleiter ind unserer stamm-random (klingt komisch aber wir waren zuerst zufällig ein paar mal random unterwegs, bis ich und ein gildi einen dauerinv für die gruppe bekamen und uns seit her mindestens einmal die woche köstlich amüsieren mit denen). wir standen beim trash im blutviertel vor den prinzen. da pullt unser RL und haupttank auf die alt hergebrachte (leicht modernisierte) weise des kriegers: charge -> rend -> donnerknall -> .... kurzes kämpfen -> fast wipe. der kam dann bei den blutprinzen. aber der spruch dazu vom RL/MT war: W.I.P.E, das heißt doch "welcher Idiot pullt eigentlich". warum sagt denn keiner an, dass da ne pat kommt?! wir haben uns weggeschmissen vor lachen im ts, als wir die paar toten wieder aufgekratz haben, da mehr als nur ein trashpack durch den kriegerpull gepullt wurde.

und meine erste random-gruppe für eine ordentliche instanz war pdk-25. ansich nicht schlecht, da es noch aktueller content war damals, aber ganz ehrlich: die bosse hab ich im liegen kennen gelernt. "CC? wasn das?! cc braucht man hier nicht. der will doch nur spielen der krieger. das bäumchen kann man ignorieren. man braucht die gegner nicht purgen." nur sone klugsch**er dabei gehabt. 2 stunden und wir waren noch nicht an den champions vorbei. wo vorher alles firsttry lag (trotz einigen toten komischer weise). 

und icc-25 vor 4 wochen. noch zu ungepatchten zeiten, wo man noch 71 punkte hatte. der baum wird von der lady übernommen und fängt an umsich zu dreschen. ich als hunter sah es als meine pflicht an ihn in die eisfalle zu packen und gut is. aber der destro-lock sah es als nicht als nötig an den baum zu bannen, sondern ihn zu fällen. erster heiler down. nächste runde kam unser priester in die kontrolle der lady. unser superdestro waltete seines amtes und fackelte den armen priester, der friedlich in meiner eisfalle schlummerte ab... 2ter heiler down. der RL im ts war langsam echt angepisst und war ganz kurz davor den destro zu kicken. 3te runde. der destro wurde übernommen. ich wie immer eisfalle unter ihn, er im eisblock und alle fangen an auf ihn zu ballern. am ende des kampfes gabs kein loot für ihn (und er hätte den nibelung stab gern gehabt) und auch keinen rezz. denn wer die heiler killt, der läuft. so die ansage des RL im ts.


----------



## soul6 (18. Oktober 2010)

Russelkurt schrieb:


> und icc-25 vor 4 wochen. noch zu ungepatchten zeiten, wo man noch 71 punkte hatte. der baum wird von der lady übernommen und fängt an umsich zu dreschen. ich als hunter sah es als meine pflicht an ihn in die eisfalle zu packen und gut is. aber der destro-lock sah es als nicht als nötig an den baum zu bannen, sondern ihn zu fällen. erster heiler down. nächste runde kam unser priester in die kontrolle der lady. unser superdestro waltete seines amtes und fackelte den armen priester, der friedlich in meiner eisfalle schlummerte ab... 2ter heiler down. der RL im ts war langsam echt angepisst und war ganz kurz davor den destro zu kicken. 3te runde. der destro wurde übernommen. ich wie immer eisfalle unter ihn, er im eisblock und alle fangen an auf ihn zu ballern. am ende des kampfes gabs kein loot für ihn (und er hätte den nibelung stab gern gehabt) und auch keinen rezz. denn wer die heiler killt, der läuft. so die ansage des RL im ts.



 / made my day

Der war echt gut und ich stell mir gerade das Gesicht des Destro vor, als alle plötzlich auf ihn geballert haben^^^^


lg
randy


----------



## Mheran rur Khroth (18. Oktober 2010)

Varagon schrieb:


> Also ich verstehe 2 Dinge nicht.
> 
> 1. Wenn du siehst das der Healer noch draußen steht weil der Tank anscheinend nur den Tunnelblick geskillt hat, warum healst du denn dann nicht?
> 2. Ich habe mir den Chat durchgelesen und finde die Stelle nicht wo du gedacht hast das sich die Gruppe auflöst?!
> ...



Hi,

zu 1: Weil ich tot war . Das war eine 'alles gleichzeitig Überforderung'. Ich habe angegriffen, mit bekommen das der Heiler draussen ist, und war tot.
zu 2: Steht nicht im Chat. Einer der DD's ist während ich bei Bob war aus der Gruppe gegangen.

Und zu Deinem Schlusswort:
Genau das war's vermutlich.

Und wäre ich nicht eingeschnappt gewesen, hätte nichts geschrieben und wäre nur zurück gelaufen hätten wir es noch mal versucht.
(Ja- zu oft 'wäre' und 'hätte'. Zumal ich bisher noch nie eine Gruppe wegen eines Wips verlassen haben.)


----------



## Kæran (18. Oktober 2010)

Also ich muss sagen die Qualität der rnd innis hat sich nach 4.0.1 schwer verbessert.
Zum einen hat die Gruppe vor Instanz Beginn genügend Zeit ein paar Worte mehr als "Hi!" auszutauschen, da mindestens ein Spieler Probleme hat die Instanz zu betreten.
Dann hat man nach einen Wipe genügend Zeit auszudiskutieren was falsch gelaufen ist, da die Geistergreifen im Schneckentempo zurück kriechen.
Es wird nichtmehr durchgerusht für 2 schnelle Marken, sondern jeder Boss wird angegangen da man ja das maximum an JPs rausholen möchte.
Ich möcht sogar behaupten, dass wieder mehr cct wird als vor dem Patch. Oder vllt hat ich auch einfach nur Glück in der Gruppen wahl bisher.
Mal schauen ob es nach den Bugfixes so weiter läuft oder ob es dann zum alten Trott zurückfällt.


----------



## stefscot (18. Oktober 2010)

Habe auch noch eine Geschichte...

Gestern wollten wir in der Gilde den Erfolg http://wowdata.buffed.de/?a=3803 erledigen. (noch zur Info: Ich und mein Kollege sind beide richtige Erfolgsjäger und uns fehlt nur noch dieser Erfolg in der Kategorie). Nun gut Tank, Heiler und 2 DD wurden gefunden in der Gilde oder von der Freundesliste. Dachten wir ein 3. DD kann ja bestimmt nicht schaden und wir suchen im /2.
Wir werden fündig und wir beginnen mit der Instanz.

Nach dem der 1. Boss-Part down war freuten wir uns, dass der Paladin aus dem Tor schreitet und nicht diese Priesterin (die irgendwie IMMER kommt). Nun gut, kurze Erklärung in die Gruppe und los gehts.

Boss wird gepullt läuft alles sauber. Im Gruppen-Chat wird angesagt das bei 10% vorsichtshalber ein Damage-Stop eingelegt wird. Der Boss fällt auf 15% und die ersten DDs hören mit dem Schaden auf; nur einer nicht. Besagter Random-DD ballert friedlich weiter drauf ein und erledigt den Paladin.
Somit Erfolg versaut da niemand den Hammer erhalten hat.

Wir schreiben den besagten Random-DD an, warum er keinen Damage-Stop eingehalten hat und uns allen den Erfolg versaut hat.

Nun die Antwort die alle vom Hocker gehauen hat: "Was bringt den so ein kack gümmel Erfolg, sind ja auch nur Pixel".

Jeder der Erfolge sammelt verspürt nun puren Hass gegen solche Menschen. Naja, danach wurde er gekickt und erhielt den 1. und einzigen Platz auf meiner Ignore-Liste.

Die Ironie am ganzen war, als wir im /2 gesucht haben, wurde explizit für diesen Erfolg gesucht!


Meine Moral: "Nimm wirklich nie einen Random mit, auch wenn es nur eine 5er Instanz ist!"


----------



## Mäuserich (18. Oktober 2010)

Gestern ist mir wirklich das unglaublichste meiner ganzen WoW-Karriere passiert...

Zum raiden habe ich aus RL Gründen keine Zeit und heilen in Heros ist ab einem gewissem Gear auch öde, also dachte ich mir "probierste mal wie sich die neuen Talentbäume an deiner Kriegerin so machen".
Also zimmerte ich der kleinen 48er Gnomen-Kriegerin eine neue Waffenskillung zusammen.

Zunächst ging es in den versunkenen Tempel. Die Ini verlief weitestgehend reibungslos, von dem Tank mit einem etwas übergrossem Ego der uns eindeutig klar machen musste das ausser ihm keiner was zu melden hat und einen bewusst ineffizienten Weg nahm um seine Macht auszukosten völlig mal abgesehen. Die neue Skillung spielte sich quasi genau wie die alte nur mit dem Unterschied das ich jetzt viel mehr Wut zur Verfügung hatte, also kam ich wunderbar zurecht.

Mein nächstes Ziel war der Gefängnistrakt der Schwarzfelstiefen, und hier nahm das Unglück dann seinen verhältnissmässig kurzen Lauf...

Die Gruppe hatte ein optisch recht angenehmes Bild:
2 Gnome (Mage und ich als Kriegerin) und 2 Zwerge aus der selben Gilde (Jäger und Holy-Priester) beschützt von einem großem Drenai-Paladin.

In dem grossem runden Raum hoppelte der Tank etwas ziellos umher, machte seinen Job aber weitestgehen ganz ordentlich so das die meissten Gegner an ihm klebten.
Aber dann kam das begann das Verhängnis:
Der Drenai pullte die letzte Trashgruppe vor einem der Seitengänge und direkt nachdem sie ausgeschaltet war begann er das Dunkeleisenvorkommen das nur wenige Schritte von dem Pack entfent stand abzubauen.

Dies hatte heftigesten Protest des Jägers zur Folge, was der Tank denn für ein Ego-Arsch sei und ob nicht hätte Fragen können... Das ganze schaukelte sich noch etwas hoch, mit Kommentaren wie "Lol wer erwartet an nem Jäger schon bb" bis auf der Karte bereits das nächste Vorkommen zu sehen war.

Ich selbst bin zwar auch Bergbauer, aber mich lässt die Situation eher kalt da Dunkeleisen eh wertlos ist (ca. 3g pro Stack und skillen kann man damit auch nicht vernünftig...) also sollten sie sich von mir aus drum kloppen.

Das Pack vor dem Vorkommen wurde gepullt und während noch getankt wurde rannte der Jäger zum Vorkommen, addedte dabei aber das nächste Pack da hinter.
Als die Mobs ihm an den Pelz klopften stellte er sich tot, das Vorkommen hatte er aber noch nicht abgebaut. Dies nam der Tank zum Anlass seinerseits das Vorkommen während des laufenden Kampfes abzubauen und ich sah zu das ich die Mobs schnell vom Priester runter bekam.

Das letzte was ich sah war ein Jäger der den Gang hinein lief, 5 Packs addete sich tot stellte und zusammen mit dem Heiler die Gruppe verliess was unweigerlich zu einem wipe führte.

Und das alles wegen Kindergarten-Ego-gerangel um einen Wert von wenns hoch kommt 50 Silber!

Den Tank schien die Aktion insgesamt zu amüsieren und er musste trotz Abwesenheit der beiden noch drauf rumreiten. 
Als ich dann sagte das ich es albern finde wegen so nem Taschengeld sich in die Haare zu kriegen, gabs nen Vermerk in meine Richtung ich solle mal anfangen auch die kleinen Beträge schätzen zu lernen. Meine Kommentar war nur "bei 130k brauch ich mich nicht um solche Beträge zu kümmern" und ab da gabs Hartz IV und Goldkauf Flames in meine Richtung. Da wurds mir nach einigen Minuten zu bunt und ich bin questen gegangen...


----------



## Tomratz (18. Oktober 2010)

Kæran schrieb:


> Also ich muss sagen die Qualität der rnd innis hat sich nach 4.0.1 schwer verbessert.
> Zum einen hat die Gruppe vor Instanz Beginn genügend Zeit ein paar Worte mehr als "Hi!" auszutauschen, da mindestens ein Spieler Probleme hat die Instanz zu betreten.
> Dann hat man nach einen Wipe genügend Zeit auszudiskutieren was falsch gelaufen ist, da die Geistergreifen im Schneckentempo zurück kriechen.
> Es wird nichtmehr durchgerusht für 2 schnelle Marken, sondern jeder Boss wird angegangen da man ja das maximum an JPs rausholen möchte.
> ...




Das hab ich Gestern, als ich meine erste Heroini nach dem Patch mit meiner Priesterin gemacht hab, auch so empfunden.

Ein DD (DK) schaffte es bei King Dred, dem Tank die Aggro zu klauen und ich konnte ihn nicht mehr rechtzeitig hochheilen,
in Folge dessen hat ihn der Boss in den Dreck gestampft.

Nach dem Rezz (einen hat jeder frei bei mir) kam vom Tank ein "sorry, seit dem Patch hab ich noch Aggroprobleme" und 
vom DK ein "kein Ding".

Vor dem Pätch hätte es hier sicher zwei flames vom DK gegeben, einen in meine Richtung a la: "Sieh mal zu dass du 
ordentlich heilst" und zum Tank: "Halt gefälligst die Aggro".

War mal wieder richtig nett, ich konnte die neuen Talente meiner Priesterin austesten und Punkte gabs auch ordentlich.

Ich hoffe auch, dass es bei Cata nicht gleich wieder in die falsche Richtung geht.


----------



## Tula (18. Oktober 2010)

@Izara, das mit dem "nicht fearen" in Inis ist nicht so ganz richtig. Wenn früher kein anderer cc dabei war, hat man als Hexenmeister gefeart und den Fear dann mit Fluch der Tollkühnheit wieder unterbrochen und ist so mit dem Mob "spazierengegangen". War zwar was anspruchsvoll, aber hat eigentlich gut funktioniert, außer halt bei Untoten^^.

Verflixte Grüße
Tula


----------



## Werhamster (19. Oktober 2010)

Bei einem Wipe mache ich ja auch gerne mal Witze ala "Der Hunter war's!", aber irgendwie findet man den Spruch als Hunter nicht so witzig ... vorallem wenn er ernst gemeint ist. O_O

Ich geh mit meinem Jäger BRT. Mit meinem Jäger bin ich manchmal zögerlich, man muss immerhin aufpassen was das Pet so treibt. *g* Wir kommen zu der tollen Stelle, die Taverne. Ich frage mich schon ob mal wieder ein DD die gelben Mobs pullen wird, irgendwie passiert das immer. Wir stehen in der Ecke, warten das die Tür aufbricht und der Kampf geht los. Was passiert? Alle anderen Tavernengäste laufen auf uns zu und wollen mitkloppen. Es gab keinen Wipe, wir haben gerade noch so überlebt .... 

Ich: Uff gerade noch
XY: Wie wär's mit AE weglassen .... (ich denke mir schon "ob der mich meint?" also frage ich einfach nach)
Ich: Wer macht AE?
XY: du vielleicht ....
Ich: Meine Salve habe ich erst benutzt als alle kamen, ich wollte dir damit deinen Arsch retten... (das man als DD manchmal Aggro zieht um Heiler vom sterben abzuhalten merkt ja nie einer)
XY: blabla blubb Flame weiss ich nicht mehr .....



Ini ging weiter, bis wir wieder in die Taverne kamen ...... Ich war noch etwas weiter hinten als vorne schon gekämpft wurde .. und was passiert? ....... Alle anderen Tavernengäste wieder im Kampf -_-

Mein Pet war auf defensiv und stand nur blöd in der Gegend rum, genauso wie ich erst auch .... Ok zuverlässiger Schuss wird ja wohl erlaubt sein?

Es kam wie es kommen musste, Wipe ....

XY: Ey der dumme kack Hunter ey, nice mehrfachschuss...
Ich: Hallo? Ich hab Einzelschuss gemacht, hauptsache erstmal meckern
XY: jetzt lüg doch nicht rum, ich habs genau gesehen blablablabla

Der Tank stimmte ihm noch zu, und bevor ich sie fragen konnte seit wann der Einzelschuss ein Mehrfachschuss sei war ich auch schon gekickt -_-
Also entweder .... Zuverlässiger Schuss ist ein Mehrfachschuss .... oder der DK Tank hat einfach alle gepullt weil er zu blöd war. Wahrscheinlich lacht er sich heute noch kaputt das der "dumme Hunter ey" geflogen is -_-

Ich bin seitdem traumatisiert und rühre meinen Jäger nicht mehr an X_x  *sagt nie wieder "Der Jäger war's"*


----------



## RedShirt (20. Oktober 2010)

Das Pet wars...


----------



## spawnofanger (20. Oktober 2010)

Werhamster schrieb:


> (das man als DD manchmal Aggro zieht um Heiler vom sterben abzuhalten merkt ja nie einer)



Doch ich als Heiler immer, LOVE hunter die mir den Arsch retten und die Fehler der andern ausbügeln =)



Werhamster schrieb:


> *sagt nie wieder "Der Jäger war's"*



Werd ich weiterhin tun^^ Leute die keine Ironie verstehn gibts immer wieder.
Hab ich in solchen Situationen schon aus Solidarität mit dem gekickten (unschuldigen) DD die grp mit verlassen =)



Sooo jetzt aber zu meiner Geschichte... so passiert vor wenigen Tagen in Grim Batol hc.
War mit meiner Stammgruppe unterwegs (leider nur 4 von 5) und wollten vor m pennen noch schnell ne runde ruf sammeln^^
Wir fingen also an und der rnd dd benahm sich recht gut, machte sein cc und haute auch keins raus...
So weit so gut wir kamen also beim ersten Boss an, Erklärung folgte, dd meinte er habe alles verstanden.
Pull!
Nach 10% wipe weil er eben doch die adds mit ae mitgenuked hatte -.-
Ok noch n Versuch, nochmal erklärt, erneut meint er dass er jetzt alles verstanden hat...
Pull!
Und das gleiche Spiel wieder *hmpf*
Stimmung im Ts ging langsam aber sicher in den Keller.
Haben ihm noch eine Chance gegeben.
Der gleiche @!&%$§ wieder... votekick!

Der nächste dd war auch nich besser...
Er meinte er kenne den Boss. 
Wir haben ihm trotzdem erklärt wie und was zu tun is.
Und trotzdem hat er den gleichen shit gebaut wie der davor, und hat sogar noch einen draufgesetzt^^
Ich geh jetz nich ins Detail aber wir haben den Boss nach ca. 6-7 weiteren wipes nur gelegt,
weil er gleich zum Anfang an ner Bossfertigkeit gestorben is und somit die Adds nich damagen konnte xD
Aber er lag dann auch nur auf biegen und brechen mit 2 überlebenden^^

Nuja dann waren die 1,5 Stunden die wir uns Zeit genommen hatten auch schon vorbei... und wir liessen es für den Abend sein.
Is schon toll wie ein einzelner dd einem ne hc versauen kann.
Ach btw, die ini hat eigentlich 4 Bosse und geht normal mit 1-3 wipes locker in unter ner Stunde clear.
Auch wenns manchmal hart is, ich hoff es wird bis Dezember nich kaputt genervt... macht wies atm is echt Spass =)


----------



## Doofkatze (26. Oktober 2010)

Gestern suchte ein DK DD für Rubinsanktum "2 Super Tanks, die wissen, was sie machen müssen, ein Mega Grp Heal und 3 Bomben RDDs mit Erfolg, EQ Check Vio Brücke"

Nach kurzem Gespräch darüber, das ich Erfahrung habe (kein Halionkill bisher  ) und mehr als genug Schaden fahre, wurde ich schließlich eingeladen und von den üblichen Verdächtigen (Tank, GrpHeal und 1 DD aus vielen Raids zusammen bekannt) direkt begrüßt.
Auf die Frage, welche Skillung sie dnen bevorzugen würden, da ich ja doch recht unterschiedliche Skillungen besitze und unentschlossen bin, was ich spielen sollte wurde ich schon halb angeflaumt "mir latte, hauptsache Schaden".
Die Suche endete, als noch 1 Tank gesucht wurde und der Raidlead (der DK DD) beschloss, lieber NOCH einen RDD (-> 4 RDDs, 1 M-DD) einzuladen und selbst zu tanken.

Kleine Wiederholung. Er suchte sich MEGA SUPER COOLE Leute mit Erfolg, um schnell RS zu clearen. Er fand 3 Super RDDs, 1 geilen Tank und 3 coole Heiler.

Es ging los. Direkt zum ersten Boss, nochmals kurze Erklärung, drauf da. Unser Raidlead rennt als Tank ausser Range vom Pala Mt-Heal, kann das Spiegelbild nicht halten -> Wipe.
Im zweiten Versuch hat er wieder Probleme, ich schaffe es, in letzter Sekunde den Boss umzunieten, der gleichzeitig mit mir umfällt.

Die erste Kommandantengruppe. Mein bekannter Tank will die Gruppe übernehmen. Aus "mit Erfolg" erkennt man schnell, das eben doch noch nicht alle RS überhaupt mal von innen gesehen haben. Der Kommandant bleibt bei der Gruppe, weil unser DK es nicht schafft, den Kommandanten rauszuziehen (bzw. er scheiterte an seiner Unwissenheit), Wipe. Alle machen sich fertig. Der DK + "mein" Tank verständigen sich, das "mein" Tank die Gruppe übernimmt, der DK den Kommandanten rausziehen muss. Der DK FÄNGT AN ZU TANKEN, "mein" Tank schafft es nicht, die Gruppe zusammenzubekommen, nachdem der DK auf alles losgegangen ist, weil er einzeln die anderen Gegner rausspotten muss. Wipe.

Nochmals geht es zu jener Stelle. Unser Tank sitzt auf seinem Tundramammut, während andere essen + reppen, teilweise wird gebufft. Unser Tank macht nochmals deutlich, das er ERST auf dei Gruppe gehen muss und der DK danach den Kommandanten rausspotten kann, da er es nicht schafft, so schnell nach und nach die einzelnen Mobs abzuspotten.
Die Gruppe steht gerade zu dem Zeitpunkt am nahesten, sodass sich der DK entschließt, obwohl wir nicht durchgebufft sind, auf die Gruppe loszurennen. Das Ergebnis wie sonst auch: er hat die Gruppe am Arsch, unser Tank bemerkt es erst ne Sekunde später, kann wieder nicht die einzelnen Leute vom Dk abspotten, da er eben nicht alle auf einmal bekommt: WIPE.

Jetzt kommt natürlich der schönste Teil. Die ersten Leute gehen und statt Verständnis und Zugestehen fängt der DK direkt an, den Tank zu flamen, warum er denn so lange warten würde. Auf die harmlose Antwort, das er noch nichtmal Buffs hatte folgt schließlich eine direkte Beleidigung, bevor sich der DK in einen anderen TS-Channel verpisst und den Raid verlässt. Nachdem nun Mt-Heal sowie GrpHeal und ein Tank weg ist, wird die Gruppe aufgelöst. Alle anderen verstehen sich prächtig und man denkt darüber nach zumindest in diesem Aufbau noch weitere Leute zu suchen, um mal an anderen Wochentagen Raids abzuhalten.

Es endet damit, das "mein Tank", der zufällig in der gleichen Gilde war wie der DK seine Gilde verlässt, da er auf solche Leute keine Lust hat.

1 Stunde, 50 Gold Repkosten und große Streitigkeiten im Teamspeak statt eines RS-Runs, in dem alle den Erfolg haben sollten, um überhaupt eingeladen zu werden. Danke an die Ignoreliste, die sich damit bereichert hat...


----------



## Mäuserich (26. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe die letzten Tage wenn ich mal 1 oder 2 Stündchen Zeit hatte meine Gnomen-Kriegerin weiter gelevelt.
Da ich im Allianz-Questflow nicht so extreme Übung hab (erst einen Alli auf 80 gebracht) und ich mit 54 nicht so wirklich wusste wo ich die nächsten 4 Level bis zur Scherbenweltberechtigung hernehmen sollte entschied ich mich so viele Inis wie möglich mitzunehmen.

Dabei habe ich eins feststellen dürfen: alle Classic-Inis oberhalb des versunkenen Tempels sind random ein echtes graus!
Es folgen zwei von unzähligen Anekdoten die ich während dieser Zeit erlebte:

*Düsterbruch Ost:*

Ladebildschirm gerade weg, da stürmt der Tank vor und pullt wie ein Beserker. Da er 57 und der Heiler 58 ist stellt dies auch kein all zu grosses Problem da (von einem Übermuts-Wipe mal abgesehen), auch wenn jeder mal etwas Aggro haben darf.
Es wird straight dem Wichtel gefolgt und als man ihn dann gestellt hat und der Herr Tank seinen Schlüssel hatte lese ich nur noch "ogog west anmelden, will den fetten endboss da umklaschen" gefolgt von "ihr wurdet aus der Gruppe entfernt" -.-
*
nochmal Düsterbruch Ost:*

Der Tank war ein frisch dem Startgebiet entwachsener DK. Imba wie man von Geburt an nunmal so ist werden 3 Packs auf einmal gepullt und instant laufen 80% der Mobs auf den Heiler zu. Ich versuche mein möglichstes mit Donnerknall den armen Druiden zu retten, doch dieser konnte mit der Belastung eines not-massentankenden DDs und noch 2-3 weiteren Mobs die im Rest der Gruppe marodierten nicht standhalten und so verstarb zuerst ich gefolgt von ihm und dann dem Rest.

Scheinbar bin ich einer der ganz wenigen Spieler die in der Lage sind einem Pfeil auf der Karte zu folgen, denn so begab es sich ich als erster wieder in der Ini war und es geschlagene 10 Minuten dauerte bis auch der Heiler als vorletztes endlich wieder am leben war... dummerweise im falschen Flügel. Der Tank geisterte immer noch im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes durch die Gegend.
Leider bekam der Heiler es nicht auf die Reihe in die richtige Ini zu kommen um den Tank zu rezzen, also entschied er sich zum wortlosen Leave.

3 Minuten später war eine Priesterin als Ersatz zu uns gestossen die den Tank leider auch nicht rezzen konnte da ihr als Nachzüglerin die Leiche nicht angezeigt wurde.
Mit lotsen und gutem zureden fand der Tank dann auch endlich den Eingang in einen anderen Flügel bekam es aber trotz detaillierter Beschreibung wie man sich über das Minimap-Symbol teleportiert nicht hin zu uns zu kommen.

Meine zwischenzeitlich geäusserte Bitte doch schon mal die Blut anstelle der Forstpräsenz zu aktivieren wurde übrigens vollständig ignoriert.

Die Priesterin bat das ich in der zwischenzeit doch schon mal weiter pullen sollte... Also Def-Stance und auf die nächste Mobgruppe zumaschiert. Dummerweise übersah ich einen halb hinter der Ecke stehenden Baumriesen der Addete und weil der Kampf länger als geplant dauerte addedte eine zurück kehrende Pat was zu viel für meine Off-Platte und die Heilerin war und es endete wieder im wipe. Zugegeben war ich etwas unvorsichtig und zum gutem Teil selbst an dem wipe schuld, Asche auf mein Haupt...

Wir liefen also wieder und als wir wieder drin waren hatte der Tank es immer noch nciht geschafft zu uns zu stossen... Da wurd's mir zu bunt, denn wir haben ihm wirklich narrensicher erklärt wie er zu uns kommen kann. Die Folge -> Ausschlusswahl. Da die Priesterin wohl keine Lust hatte auf einen neuen Tank zu warten suchte sich bei der Gelegenheit auch mal das weite.

Da standen wir also mit 3 DDs in der Ini...
Aber nach ca. 15 Minuten hatte der Dungeonfinder uns ein neues Heiler / Tank - Duo zugeschustert und es ging ab da Problem und wipefrei durch. Was fähige Leute doch ausmachen können.



Leider hatte ich in letzter Zeit permanent solche Erlebnisse... eine wirklich Ereignislose Instanz hatte ich seit dem versunkenen Tempel nicht mehr (wobei da teilweise das Chaos schon anfing).


----------



## RedShirt (26. Oktober 2010)

Gute Erlebnisse hatte ich einige, gestern im Kloster Kathedrale durchgetankt - sehr angenehm.

Den Kriegstreiber in der Stufe merkt man sehr angenehm raus... man überholt die Magierblitze und Feuerbälle, der Stun ist schön, Verwunden drauf und weiterpullen.

Mir wurde "bitte hier warten" für "um-die-Ecke-Pulls" zugestanden und ansonsten lief es relativ angenehm ab. Schamenenheiler dank Erdschild am Blümchenzählen, DDs pullen wenig Aggro, passt soweit.

Dann gings in HCs, ich meld mich als DD an, weil Tank=Mainspec und keine Lust.

--> Violette Feste

Da der Frost-DK nicht wenig Aggro erzeugt, hatte ich bei einigen Mobpacks Aggro, ist aber nicht wild. Gab ihm auch ein paar Sekunden Antankzeit für Aggro.
Keiner meckert.
Mitten in der ersten Bosssequenz leavt der Tank, dann der Heiler wortlos. O.o
Ich hatte noch fix auf Tank umgespecct, aber kein Gear mehr anlegen können... es war knapp, aber fast wär der Boss (Schattenvieh) gelegen. Naja, nochmal rein.
Keine Lust auf Wartezeit, also noch selber zuende getankt. 

Was solchen Leuten durch den Kopf geht, möchte ich mal wissen.


----------



## myadictivo (6. November 2010)

oh mann, wie mich manche leute ankotzen.
ich level grade meinen priest hoch und hatte heute gleich x mal das vergnügen in chaotischen truppen zu landen.

tiefschwarze grotte.
in dem raum wo man die 4 feuer entfachen mußte bricht das totale chaos aus, weil natürlich alle 4 auf einmal entzündet wurden.
is ja an und für sich kein problem, allerdings verschwanden alle lebensbalken in sekundenschnelle. resultat -> alle leaven bis auf ein schurke.
wir sind wieder rein in die ini,haben den raum dann selbst gecleart und zum schluss noch den endboss im alleingang gemacht.

nochmal tiefschwarze grotte
der tank kannte die inze nicht und stellte sich auch etwas ungeschickt an. allerdings war ein netter pro-gamer druide dabei, der ständig meckerte und den tank anmachte. statts im was zu erklären und co einfach immer flamen. wir kämpfen uns also vor bis zum o.g. raum. der bossfight dort war chaotisch. habens aber trotzdem hinbekommen. freund katzendruide hat "leider"  ins gras gebissen. hier sollte jetzt eigentlich der menschenverstand einsetzen : tank der die ini nicht kennt und nicht sonderlich gut aggro hält noch überhaupt übersicht hält was da grad so alles abläuft (ich sag nur mal minutenlanges heal aggro ohne das er auch nur anstalten macht einem den mob vom arsch zu nehmen)..wat macht unser freund der ueber druide..er entflammt auch alle 4 lichterlein. resultat : geistheiler. was hat er sich gefreut.
--> ich verlasse die gruppe. 

usw usf..das alles heute x mal..das macht doch so keinen spass mehr ?!


----------



## Luminesce (21. November 2010)

Meine allererste inze.. (wusste dazumal gar nicht was dungeons überhaupt sind)


Hab auf alles Bedarf geklickt, den Chat nicht beachtet, gepullt, dann verlaufen, gestorben, am friedhof wiederbeleben lassen *g*, zurück geportet, gruppe lief zu mir zurück, endboss gekillt und natürlich noch tolles Leder equip für meinen magier ergattert ^^".

Die ganzen fails wurden mir erst später klar... 

Tja, aller Anfang ist schwer


----------



## Ceiwyn (21. November 2010)

Luminesce schrieb:


> Meine allererste inze.. (wusste dazumal gar nicht was dungeons überhaupt sind)
> 
> 
> Hab auf alles Bedarf geklickt, den Chat nicht beachtet, gepullt, dann verlaufen, gestorben, am friedhof wiederbeleben lassen *g*, zurück geportet, gruppe lief zu mir zurück, endboss gekillt und natürlich noch tolles Leder equip für meinen magier ergattert ^^".
> ...



Naja, geht am Anfang allen so. Wenn man sich den Fehler erklären lässt, ist es ja ok. Aber meist wird nur dumm geflamed.


----------



## Legendary (21. November 2010)

Luminesce schrieb:


> Meine allererste inze.. (wusste dazumal gar nicht was dungeons überhaupt sind)
> 
> 
> Hab auf alles Bedarf geklickt, den Chat nicht beachtet, gepullt, dann verlaufen, gestorben, am friedhof wiederbeleben lassen *g*, zurück geportet, gruppe lief zu mir zurück, endboss gekillt und natürlich noch tolles Leder equip für meinen magier ergattert ^^".
> ...



Da haste ordentlich gefailed. :>


Wenigstens siehst du gut aus.


----------



## Cantharion (21. November 2010)

positiv:
War gestern in einer Gruppe in der man sich wirklich unterhalten hat.
haben 5 inis zusammen gemacht, hat einfach nur fun gemacht. (lowlvl)

negativ:
Ein Schurke der es nicht hinbekommen hat mich ein paar Gruppen zusammenziehen zu lassen sondern folgendermaßen reagierte:
damage->aggro->verschwinden->damage->aggro
nach dem 6. mal: "Ich will mehrere Gruppen pullen wartet mit dem dmg." hat er es, mehr oder weniger, hinbekommen.


----------



## Masterio (21. November 2010)

Andoral1990 schrieb:


> Da die Woche etwa 5 Themen mit Erfahrungsberichten zu missglücken Randomraids oder Gruppen erstellt werden gibts dazu jetzt ein schickes Sammelthema.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



es war deine schuld...

ich hatte bis jetzt kaum probleme mit randoms, dafür umso mehr mit fremden gildenstammgruppen...


----------



## failbob (21. November 2010)

gerade eben einen tollen icc 11/12 hero + lk non hc run gemacht ! Erfahrung der Gruppe war etwa 6-8 Bosse hero und gear lag zwischen 251-264 ! also keine extrem overgearde truppe !

Alle haben ihr bestes gegeben und letzendlich war nach 4h alles clear


----------



## Hallelujah (21. November 2010)

Tank in Zul Farak mit unter 60 dps!

War Schutz geskillt, hatte Schulter, Brust und einhandwaffe von den Erbstücken!

Erstmal über Rache, Schildschlag, Spalten (statt heldenhafter Stoß) und Schlachtruf Nutzung aufgeklärt.

Am Ende der Ini ganze 5 Schildschläge und mehrere Spalten KEINE EINZIGE RACHE und Ruf war auch nie an! oO

War wohl ein Neuling, aber das war hart.

Zum Glück war ich als Jäger mit. ^^

Erst mal Pet knurren an und dann Tankpet raus und dem 3 Level up spendiert.


----------



## myadictivo (22. November 2010)

sowas ähnliches hatten wir auch am start am samstag. wollte schnell paar heros machen. nach 5 min wartezeit endlich drinne.
pala tank irgendwo bei 20k leben rumgedümpelt, kein schild (wahrscheinlich nichtmal tank skillung und annähernd items)..
schon bei den ersten gruppen 2-3x verreckt.

war noch ein dk dabei mit >40k leben, der fragte ob er lieben tanken sollte..

keine antwort vom pala freund..

gruppe steht vorm ersten boss..freund pala tank rennt an ihm vorbei und geht abseits irgend ne gruppe wegmoshen..
was wieder seinen tod bedeutete..

healer leavt gruppe, dk leavt gruppe..freundlich wie ich bin rezze ich den pala..

und leave die gruppe..

sperrzeit für random anmeldung -> wow beendet..

verschwendete lebenszeit..tzhe


----------



## WotanGOP (22. November 2010)

Ich habe Samstag dann doch mal wieder den Dungeonfinder benutzt, nach sehr langer Zeit, um mir wenigstens zwei der Eventbosse mal anzusehen. Jeden einmal umgehauen haben sollte man ja doch schon. Ich fragte mich dann, wo denn die DDs sind, die in den anderen Threads immer so geschildert werden. Laut buffed macht ja scheinbar jeder DD heutzutage 6k+ DPS in einer Fünfergruppe und die Tanks können die Mobs kaum halten. Als der Boss dann jedenfalls recht lange zu dauern schien, hab ich mal ins Recount gesehen. Überraschender Weise war ich als Tank ganz oben. Und ich mache nicht etwa, wie auch hier bei buffed so oft erzählt, 10k+ DPS, sondern ganz moderaten Schaden, da ich nicht auf DPS sondern auf leicht-am-Leben-zu-halten ausgelegt bin. Jetzt bin ich verwirrt.


----------



## Kotnik (22. November 2010)

Bei den Event-Bossen scheint die Unsitte der OGOGO-Generation, mit Tunnelblick loszurennen, noch krasser zu sein. Ich habe mich gestern mit meinem Paladin sowohl als tank als auch als Heiler angemeldet. Hab ja Dual-Spec, mir war wurst als was ich reinkomm. 
Ich war in Tank-Spec und-Klamotten, da ich es für wahrscheinlicher hielt, als Tank in die Gruppe zu kommen. Gruppe geht auf, ich trete bei, mir fällt erst beim drauf klicken auf, dass als Heiler. Komme in Maraudon an, aber bevor ich auch nur hallo tippen kann, die quest annehmen oder sonst was, rennt der Tank los. Stur wie ich bin, specce ich gemütlich um, nur zum umziehen komme ich nicht mehr, weil ichirgendwie auf einmal im kampf bin und folglich in tankklamotten und heal-spec rumstehe.

Auf die Frage, ob ma nicht mal warten könnte, wenn man noch umspecct kam direkt ein sehr unfreundliches "wenn du als heiler angemeldet bist, dann sei auch in HEalspec du Hannes". Auf den Einwurf, dass ich nunmal sowohl als tank als auch als Heiler angemeldet war, kam die kongeniale wie entlarvende Antwort: "Ja, das sehen wir ja nicht, wir sehen nur, dass du als heiler hier bist".
Ja, genau. Würde man genau hinsehen, würde man sheen, dass der designierte Heiler a) NULL Mana hat und b) noch keine heilerklamotten an hat.

Was in aller Welt ist denn so schwer daran, zu warten, bis alle da sind, gebufft sind und auch die quest annehmen konnten? Davon abgesehen, musste ich erst hier im FOrum davon erfahren, dass es da einen Dialog gibt zwischen ChoGall und den Bossen, weil ich bisher immer damit beschäftigt war, wahnsinnigen Gruppen hinterherzuhechten.
Nicht so gestern. Genüsslich habe ich mir den dialog durchgelesen, bin dann durchs portal nach Og gegangen und habe den Kickvote demütigst erwartet. Diese Menschen wollte ich weder rezzen noch heilen. 
Also das ist wirklich noch die Steigerung des normalen Wahnsinns. 
Und bevor jemand sagt "Ey lol, Dungeonfinder, selbst schuld". Ich weiß ja nicht, bin wirklich ich der Idiot, weil er ein sinnvolles Werkzeug nutzt oder der Tank, der wie ein angestochenes Schwein losrennt?
Egal.
Freunde fallen zur Zeit etwas aus als Eventboss-Buddies, weil sie -zurecht- gelangweilt und genervt sind von WoW und eigentlich nur Cataclysm abwarten. Ich für meinen Teil habe nun alle Eventbosse gesehen und mich sehen die nicht mehr, bzw die Gruppen, die da hin geghen, sehen mich nciht mehr. Ich hoffe nur, dass diesen OGOGO-IDioten in den ersten schwereren Cata-Instanzen ordentlich die Lust vergeht.


----------



## RedShirt (22. November 2010)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Überraschender Weise war ich als Tank ganz oben. Und ich mache nicht etwa, wie auch hier bei buffed so oft erzählt, 10k+ DPS, sondern ganz moderaten Schaden, da ich nicht auf DPS sondern auf leicht-am-Leben-zu-halten ausgelegt bin. Jetzt bin ich verwirrt.



Wenn es andere so machen wie ich ... ich geh mit den Twinks rein, die noch das Gear brauchen... war auch grün/blau drin (autschn, war haarig) als DD (anfangs auch als Heal, aber geht nur bei überequippten Tanks und Leuten die die Bossmechanik verstehen)

Dein Vengeance ist natürlich bei Singlebossen wie denen göttlich am Hochstacken.



Kotnik schrieb:


> Und bevor jemand sagt "Ey lol, Dungeonfinder, selbst schuld". Ich weiß ja nicht, bin wirklich ich der Idiot, weil er ein sinnvolles Werkzeug nutzt oder der Tank, der wie ein angestochenes Schwein losrennt?
> Egal.



Blizzard hat sich das Problem hausgemacht, anders als bei Ahune.
Hier ist das Event zeitlich limiert, es gilt "je mehr Bosse in der Zeit wo die Portale offen sind, desto mehr Equip bzw. Justice Points"... ergo hechelt man durch so schnell man kann.
Es gibt keine 1xpro Tag Belohnung, sondern alles als Drop. -.-

Kein Wunder also. Ohne Restriktionen wird das halt extrem gefarmt.


----------



## Nuxxy (22. November 2010)

Damals als ich noch mein Blaues Pvp gear hatte, war ich mal inner Ini, natürlich als Frost auch im Pve, dann waren wir in Ahn'qjrai 20, eine der Ersten Add gruppen, tank tot, 2 Tank war noch nicht in der Ini, dachte ich mir mal, die kann ich Tanken, also alles geslowed und so weiter, ging gut, dann hat irgentwer die nächste gruppe gepullt, nachdem die erste tot war, auf einmal hör ich im ts nurnoch AGGRO, und dann liege ich auch schon im dreck


----------



## Stevesteel (22. November 2010)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Bei den Event-Bossen scheint die Unsitte der OGOGO-Generation, mit Tunnelblick loszurennen, noch krasser zu sein. Ich habe mich gestern mit meinem Paladin sowohl als tank als auch als Heiler angemeldet. Hab ja Dual-Spec, mir war wurst als was ich reinkomm.
> Ich war in Tank-Spec und-Klamotten, da ich es für wahrscheinlicher hielt, als Tank in die Gruppe zu kommen. Gruppe geht auf, ich trete bei, mir fällt erst beim drauf klicken auf, dass als Heiler. Komme in Maraudon an, aber bevor ich auch nur hallo tippen kann, die quest annehmen oder sonst was, rennt der Tank los. Stur wie ich bin, specce ich gemütlich um, nur zum umziehen komme ich nicht mehr, weil ichirgendwie auf einmal im kampf bin und folglich in tankklamotten und heal-spec rumstehe.
> 
> Auf die Frage, ob ma nicht mal warten könnte, wenn man noch umspecct kam direkt ein sehr unfreundliches "wenn du als heiler angemeldet bist, dann sei auch in HEalspec du Hannes". Auf den Einwurf, dass ich nunmal sowohl als tank als auch als Heiler angemeldet war, kam die kongeniale wie entlarvende Antwort: "Ja, das sehen wir ja nicht, wir sehen nur, dass du als heiler hier bist".
> ...



dieser Fail war deiner, denn die Zeit zu sehen, als was man in die Instanz gelangt, reicht locker aus, um umzuspeccen und die Klamotten zu wechseln, nicht alles auf den Dungeonfinder schieben.


----------



## Kotnik (22. November 2010)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> dieser Fail war deiner, denn die Zeit zu sehen, als was man in die Instanz gelangt, reicht locker aus, um umzuspeccen und die Klamotten zu wechseln, nicht alles auf den Dungeonfinder schieben.



Aha, das ist also nun die perfekte Entschuldigung dafür, dass man wie ein vollspast losrennt, nicht auf die gruppe schaut und gar nix?
Was ist denn, wenn ich noch ladebildschirm hab?
Vielleicht möchte ich auch die Quest annehmen?
Das geht aber nicht, wenn der Tank wie eine Wildsau losrennt. Davon abgesehen finde ich das einfahc aus sozialer Sicht ein extrem nerviges verhalten. Ich HASSE es gehetzt zu werden und ich sehe es schlicht nicht ein, dass ICH jetzt quasi der Idiot bin, weil ich es gewagt habe!! Dass ich mich erdreistet habe, nicht sofort loszuhetzen. Verdammt nochmal haben WoW spieler so wenig zeit? haben sies so nötig? Wollen sie wirklich 20 Mal hintereinander zu den bossen kommen? muss das sein?
Oder ist die aufmerksamkeitsspanne des nromalen wow-Spielers so kurz?
Ganz ehrlich, wenn ich in ne gruppe komm, schau ich erst mal, wer da um mich herum ist, ob alle voll sind, ob buffs verteilt sind, sage hallo und dann kanns losgehen. Aber so..ne sry, das hat mit WoW nichts mehr zu tun. Das is ein reines Singleplayer-Verhalten so.


Edit:
ICh sehe es shclicht nicht ein, mir von hypeaktiven 2-sekunden-aufmerksamkeitsspannen-Spielern mein Tempo vorgeben zu lassen. Ohne mich. Mit SPielspaß hat das sicher nichts mehr zu tun. Ich mein wo sind wir hier? In nem Shooter? WEr tut sich denn dabei weh, sich mal umzusehen und seinen MItspieler überhaupt wahrzunehmen? 
Davon abgesehen, wenn ich umspecce und dann beitrete, ahb ich immer noch kein MAna und ich seh es auch nciht ein, mit 0% mana in den kampf zu starten und mich abzuakten, am ende noch nen pot zu sauen, nur weil der Tank auf glühenden kohlen sitzt.
Ich hab mal gehört, dass instanzen etc 5 leuten spaß machen sollten und nicht nur einem oder auch 4. Stress!=Spaß


----------



## Stevesteel (22. November 2010)

meiner Meinung nach reagierst du hier etwas über, komm doch mal wieder runter.
Andere als Vollspasten zu bezeichnen hilft hier wenig weiter.
Natürlich wollen viele so oft wie möglich zu den Eventbossen kommen, wo bekommt man sonst so leicht 251er Items
für seine Twinks?
Ich persönlich, wenn ich mich mit Dualspecc anmelde, nehme mir immer die Zeit, die der DF benötigt, um ggf. Items auszutauschen, 
umzuspeccen und bei Bedarf etwas zu trinken.
Denn ich rechne damit, genau als das mitgenommen zu werden, was ich gerade nicht bin


----------



## MasterCrain (22. November 2010)

Problemlösung? geh als Tank rein und lass dir zeit. wenn ein dd lossürmt wird gewartet bis er down ist und dan abgespottet. Mann legt die bosse auch zu 4. Und bist du Heiler machs wie ich. Ein "Ich muss erst umskillen wartet bis ich geregt hab"
Wenn der Tank dan losrennt und pullt gibt dir sein sterben genug zeit für die benutzung des ruhesteins. Schön wenn man aus der sicherheit zusieht wie alle sterben. Dann zurück in die ini und erst mal hinsetzten und trinken.


----------



## RedShirt (22. November 2010)

Hm, immer mit der Ruhe =)

Noch eine Story von mir als Pala Heal:

Grube non-HC, bis inkl. Garfrost alles klar, dann der weitere Weg.

Skelett blendet mich (läuft man ja hin+her) ... und ich falle runter in die Grube -> kein Weg nach oben.

Bin auch angeblich noch im Kampf (kein Symbol), also kein "teleport out of dungeon".

ich: "Hallo, könnt ihr bitte einen Schrank stellen?"
....Schweigen
ich: "Erm, ich bin hier runtergefallen und komme nicht raus? Hexer, einen Schrank bitte?"

Naja, die Grp lief in die nächste Gruppe (die 5 Geister), ich seh schon wie der Tank stirbt, der Rest die Beine in die Hand nimmt... bedanke mich artig für "keinen Schrank" und wünschte noch viel Spaß -> Leave (das ging).

Das letzte Mal, wo mir sowas passiert ist, hat sich der Vater nachher entschuldigt, daß sein Sohn nicht geantwortet hat, er sei erst 6 und könne noch nicht lesen (aber den Dudu hat er gut gespielt). War in einer Levelzone =)


----------



## std123 (22. November 2010)

Feuerkatze schrieb:


> Es geht ja um Sammlung von Erfahrungsberichten. Gute Idee
> 
> 
> Ich hab da auch eine:
> ...




Das liegt daran das tank imemr schuld sind!!!

Mein main ist zwar magier aber ihc habe auch einen 80 dk tank relativ gut equipt.

wenn ihc an den denkwürdigen patchday von pdk denke läuft es mir eiskalt den rücken runter!!!

das war beim ersten boss ihc laufe mit 8-9 stacks des debuffs rum und sterbe , da der 2. tank dc hatte udn nicht spotten konnte( an alle die es nicht wissen ab 2-3 stacks sollte man spotten)
bei den würmern wurde ihc dann betäubt von dem gift udn hate den ganzen kampf über trotzdem keine aggro probleme als dann alle die grp verließen meint der eine magier: DIE TANKS WAREN EBEN SCHEIßE!!!!!

===> tanks sind immer schuld selbst wenn alle heiler tod sind das der tank nicht umfallen sonst ist er schuld


----------



## KInstinct (22. November 2010)

Event-Boss BRT

Der Tank fragt mich(Heal) ob ich "ready" bin. Kaum habe ich "OK" gesagt, war der Sturmangriff des Kriegers und der Feuerball des Magiers auf gleicher höhe. Magier bzw. Feuerball gewinnt, Magier verreckt.

Die Aussage vom Mage war nur: "Sorry, ich hatte ein Lags."

"Ne... du hattest Aggro!", kam von mir

Sorry, aber da heile ich nicht. Learn to play!


----------



## Erzsebeth (22. November 2010)

Ich bin zwar immer noch der Meinung, das man weder als Tank noch als Heal einen Erziehungsauftrag in Rnd Hero Inis hat, ABER als Tank liebe ich Heiler die Ihren "Heilreflex" unter Kontrolle haben und einfach mal das Heilen auf solche Egomanen einstellen. 
Ich weiß mittlerweile schon quasi im Vorraus welcher Spieler als nächstes Aggro zieht oder welche Klasse jetzt anfängt Unfug zu machen und haue so schnell meine Spotts und Aoe's raus, das ich im TS immer gescholten werde, ich solle doch endlich mal aufhören zu spotten und dem DD die Aggro überlassen, die er unbedingt haben wollte. Gilt natürlich nur bei Spielern die eh durch eine unglaubliche "Teamfähigkeit" negativ auffallen. 

LG


----------



## Varagon (22. November 2010)

Ich bin zurzeit dabei meine Priesterin zu leveln.

Und ich muss leider feststellen das kaum noch jemand auf den Gruppenchat achtet.
Gestern Bollwerk z.b.
Ich komme in die Instanz rein und schreibe direkt "Mom muss noch umskillen"...
Der Tank war ein Paladin ich sehe nur noch wie er ein Mob ins Target nimmt und loslegt. Da habe ich mir gedacht "Naja er wird die paar vielleicht ohne heal schaffen...also skill ich um und möchte mana reggen...Tja wir alle wissen was infight alles *NICHT* geht, dazu gehört auch Manareggen per Flasche in Hals Funktion.
Also musste ich sehen wie der Tank 100%...80%...50%....30%...Down...und dreimal dürft ihr raten was er geschrieben hat nachdem alle dd's und seine wenigkeit im Dreck lagen

*"HEAL????!!!!"*

Ich hasse das! Meine Antwort "Satzzeichen sind keine Rudeltiere und ich hatte kein Mana weil ich umskillen musste Shadow/Dizi" seine Antwort "Wieso meldest du dich dann als heal an du [diverse Beleidigungen]?"

Da war für mich das Thema durch...ich habe mich dann "Zurückgezogen" und gequestet.


lg


----------



## Kotnik (22. November 2010)

Hmm, Varagon, pass auf, dass Stevesteel dich nciht erwischt, er is ja der Meinung, dass du selbst schuld bist, du hast dich gefälligst in den 30 sec nach entstehen der Gruppe umzuskillen, umzuziehen UND vollzureggen^^
Alles andere ist nur unverschämt. Warten? Quatsch! Auf den Chat achten? EY LOL! L2P! Höflich sein? MACHT KEINEN SCHADEN!

Ne, aber wirklich, mir vergeht dabei auch regelmäßig die Lust und niemand braucht sich wundern, wenn man Funktionsklassen teilweise suchen muss mit der Lupe.
Ich bin nicht der Spielspaßwasserträger anderer leute, die ihre Hyperaktivität auf meine Kosten ausleben können. Nein, ohne mich.


----------



## Nerjyana (22. November 2010)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> Problemlösung? geh als Tank rein und lass dir zeit. wenn ein dd lossürmt wird gewartet bis er down ist und dan abgespottet. Mann legt die bosse auch zu 4. Und bist du Heiler machs wie ich. Ein "Ich muss erst umskillen wartet bis ich geregt hab"
> Wenn der Tank dan losrennt und pullt gibt dir sein sterben genug zeit für die benutzung des ruhesteins. Schön wenn man aus der sicherheit zusieht wie alle sterben. Dann zurück in die ini und erst mal hinsetzten und trinken.



DAS ist mal ne geile Idee - Ruhestein - hehe... die nächste Ini kommt bestimmt ;-)


----------



## Kaldreth (22. November 2010)

Meine letzten Erfahrungen mit random gruppen waren folgende:

1. Als Tank für den dungeon browser gemeldet plopp war ich in der ini
2. von mir ein Hallo keine Antwort
3. also leg ich los wir rushen durch
4. Boss liegt alle sind weg

Ich hoffe, dass wird mit dem Cata wieder etwas besser irgendwie gefällt mir der Browser nicht! Hat zwar ne Menge Vorteile aber das nicht mal mehr 2 hinfliegen müssen um zu porten etc. mir gefällt es nicht!


----------



## Shasta (22. November 2010)

Ich hab jetzt keine spezielle Geschichte. Will nur mal meine Erfahrungen mit euch teilen.

Ich kenne alle Rollen (Tank, DD, Heiler).

Nur als Tank hab ich meist Probleme mit DDs., da ich weiß, wie ich meinen DD zu spielen hab und als Heiler ist halt noch nix vorgekommen.


Wenn ich nun als Tank unterwegs bin und ein DD zieht Aggro, bevor ich überhaupt am Mob stehe, springe ich immer wie ein verrücktes Huhn um diesen DD herum, bis entweder er oder der Mob stirbt. Ich mach das Spielchen solange, bis der DD merkt, dass da irgendwas nicht stimmt. Sollte der DD sterben, spotte ich natürlich und pulle dann so schnell, dass selbst der gutmütigste Heiler ihn nicht rezzen kann, da er ständig im Kampf ist.

Macht Spaß.


----------



## Deanne (22. November 2010)

Ich habe eh das Gefühl, dass die Leute meinen, ihr Verhalten aus 80er-Inis auch auf Lowie-Inis übertragen zu können. Es wird prinzipiell alles gepullt, was da ist. Reggen ist nicht, antanken eigentlich auch nicht. Jeder macht, was er will. 

Neulich in ZF:

Der Tank bekam mal wieder keine Chance, irgendwas anzutanken, weil unser Mage scheinbar unter Zeitdruck stand. Er übernahm also den Tank-Job und pullte selbst. Gerne auch mal mehrere Gruppen, soll der Heiler mal machen. Während ich mich also um Kopf und Kragen heilte, nutzte der Pala die Gelegenheit und rannte zum Anfang der Ini, um dort gleich mal zwei Gruppen zu pullen. Natürlich hatte ich ihn dort nicht in Range. Rums, bums, down.

Reaktion: "SCHEISS HEAL! DU $§!!&&"%!!" 

Der Tank, der schon mehrfach darum gebeten hatte, antanken zu dürfen, ging angesäuert off. Der Pala ernannte sich direkt zum neuen Tank, befahl mir mit einem freundlichen "Buff mich, du Krüppelkind!" nachzubuffen und rannte in eine riesige Mobgruppe. Ich schmunzelte und verliess die Gruppe.


----------



## Varagon (22. November 2010)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Hmm, Varagon...
> Ich bin nicht der Spielspaßwasserträger anderer leute, die ihre Hyperaktivität auf meine Kosten ausleben können. Nein, ohne mich.




Wo kann ich das unterschreiben 
ich reagiere jetzt leider öfter so...ich lasse und werde mir, durch solche Leute, den Spielspass nicht kaputt machen lassen.

lg

Edit:



Deanne schrieb:


> Der Pala ernannte sich direkt zum neuen Tank, befahl mir mit einem freundlichen "Buff mich, du Krüppelkind!" nachzubuffen und rannte in eine riesige Mobgruppe. Ich schmunzelte und verliess die Gruppe.




LOL


----------



## Erzsebeth (22. November 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich habe eh das Gefühl, dass die Leute meinen, ihr Verhalten aus 80er-Inis auch auf Lowie-Inis übertragen zu können. Es wird prinzipiell alles gepullt, was da ist. Reggen ist nicht, antanken eigentlich auch nicht. Jeder macht, was er will.




Dazu hab ich im WoW Tankforum mal eine schöne Beschreibung gelesen, die es genau auf den Punkt bringt ^^ account equipte Psychopathen. Dieser Bezeichnung ist nix hinzu zu fügen. Schade eigentlich!


----------



## Aldaric87 (22. November 2010)

Letztens in BRT kam es zu einem sehr interessanten Gespräch.

Erstmal zur Situation:

Der Tank pullte alles im ersten großen Raum (15-20 Elite + die ganzen non-Elite Wachhunde). Der Tank bekam heal, hatte aber keinen AE-Taunt gemacht, daraufhin fiel der Heiler instant um und der Tank beschwerte sich über den angeblich zu schwachen Heal. Dann starb der Mage und flamete den Heiler kräftig mit. Als ich dann schrieb, dass der Heiler nichts dafür kann, wenn der Tank 30 Mobs pullt und AE Taunt nicht nutzt, oder sonst irgendeine AE-Fähigkeit, könne der Heiler nix dafür. Daraufhin verließ der Tank die Gruppe und der Mage meinte mich als "Kindergartenspasstenkind", "Analpirat" und als "blöden Wichser" beschimpfen zu müssen. Daraufhin hab ich ein Ticket für diesen Spieler eröffnet wegen Beleidigung. Nach 2 Std kam ein GM und meinte, dass mein Ticket überprüft worden sei, aber nichts unternommen werden würde, da ich stark provoziert hätte. Ich weiß bis heute nicht, an welcher Stelle ich provoziert habe, aber das hat mir vorerst den Dungeonbrowser vermiest gehabt, aber es gibt ja auch manchmal wirklich nette Gruppen, wofür es sich auch mal wieder lohnt.


----------



## Hallelujah (24. November 2010)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> dieser Fail war deiner, denn die Zeit zu sehen, als was man in die Instanz gelangt, reicht locker aus, um umzuspeccen und die Klamotten zu wechseln, nicht alles auf den Dungeonfinder schieben.


Wenn man nicht z.B. im Kampf ist. ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (25. November 2010)

Ich hab zwar keinen Lehrauftrag, aber mittlerweile bin ich auch dazu übergegangen, mit meinem Tank und Heiler durch dezentes Spotten und Heilen DD's die Grundzüge der Gruppenmechanik näherzubringen.


----------



## Varagon (10. Dezember 2010)

Sie lernen es nicht "so" schnell...

Ich habe spät angefangen meinen Paladin zu leveln weil es auf meinen Server zu viele Freunde des gankens gibt 
Aber gestern war es soweit, erst ein wenig gequestet und auch relativ schnell 81 geworden –protpala eben-..
Also schnell in eine Ini! -Schwarzfels- sollte es sein und was habe ich zu berichten:
1. die hat mir sehr viel spaß gemacht...leider wurde das ein wenig getrübt durch ein ständiges "ogogog" vom Heiler…
Ich habe mir dennoch Zeit gelassen um, das was Blizzard da geschaffen hat, in mich einzusaugen. Diese Ini ist echt schön geworden...
Kurz danach habe ich mir noch den Eingang zur Instanz Thron der Gezeiten gesucht um mir diese auch noch anzusehen und? Ja auch diese Instanz ist sehr sehr sehr schön geworden ist bin richtig begeistert 

Leider:

DD's die Aggro ziehen gibt es immer noch aber die kippen so schnell aus den Schuhen das es ein wahres Fest ist die sterbefluganimation mit anzusehen 

 Aber sie werden es lernen, der eine früher der andere später *g

lg Varagon


----------



## Stevesteel (10. Dezember 2010)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Hmm, Varagon, pass auf, dass Stevesteel dich nciht erwischt, er is ja der Meinung, dass du selbst schuld bist, du hast dich gefälligst in den 30 sec nach entstehen der Gruppe umzuskillen, umzuziehen UND vollzureggen^^
> Alles andere ist nur unverschämt. Warten? Quatsch! Auf den Chat achten? EY LOL! L2P! Höflich sein? MACHT KEINEN SCHADEN!
> 
> Ne, aber wirklich, mir vergeht dabei auch regelmäßig die Lust und niemand braucht sich wundern, wenn man Funktionsklassen teilweise suchen muss mit der Lupe.
> Ich bin nicht der Spielspaßwasserträger anderer leute, die ihre Hyperaktivität auf meine Kosten ausleben können. Nein, ohne mich.



so habe ich es nie geschrieben und deine Äußerungen in dieser Hinsicht zeugen von einer, in deinem Fall völlig überzogenen kindlichen Weltsicht. 
Ich bhaupte nur, daß, wenn man eine Gruppe sucht, sich auch darauf einstellen sollte, als das mitgenommen zu werden, was man gerade nicht geskillt ist und deshalb die Zeit bis zum endgültigen Betreten des Dungeons zum umskillen nutzen sollte.


----------



## Stevesteel (10. Dezember 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich habe eh das Gefühl, dass die Leute meinen, ihr Verhalten aus 80er-Inis auch auf Lowie-Inis übertragen zu können. Es wird prinzipiell alles gepullt, was da ist. Reggen ist nicht, antanken eigentlich auch nicht. Jeder macht, was er will.
> 
> Neulich in ZF:
> 
> ...



genau....und der Mond platzt morgen nachdem der Jahrmarkt dort geschlossen wird in tausend Stücke.
Leute, wenn ihr euch schon so etwas ausdenkt, dann übertreibt dabei nicht.
Natürlich bleiben immer nur die schlechten Gruppen in Erinnerung, ist ja wie bei Unterschichtensendern.
Auch dort werden natürlich nur Extrembeispiele gezeigt.
Weil, wenn alles normal ablaufen würde, könnte man ja keine Aufmerksamkeit und gegenseitiges Schulterklopfen erhaschen, weil man ja so ein Gutmensch und auf WOW bezogen, der normalste und beste Spieler ist, den WOW je zu Gesicht bekommen hat.


----------



## I kick Murlocs (10. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab schon gute wie auch schlechte Gruppen erlebt...

Mein schlechtestes Erlebnis bisher:
Ich grad erst n Tag vorher Lvl 80 geworden. Mein damage in der Ini daher noch bescheiden, weil kein gutes Equip, aber ich tu, was ich kann.
Irgendwann schreibt der Healer "Ey Schurke! Mach mehr Damage!" Ich entschuldige mich freundlich für meinen unterirdischen DPS und erkläre, dass ich gestern erst 80 geworden bin, woraufhin er mich anfing als Kackn00b und Kind zu beschimpfen. Das hab ich dann einfach mal freundlich ignoriert, aber als es beim nächsten Boss AoE gab, dem ich als Melee nur schwer ausweichen konnte, bekam ich keinen Heal und ging down, während der Healer mich weiterhin beschimpfte. Als ich meinte, dass er statt rumzumaulen lieber mal heilen sollte, wurde er nur noch freundlicher und weigerte sich auch "einen Idioten wie mich zu rezzen".
Ich immer noch gute Miene zum bösen Spiel und lief halt wieder rein. Kurz darauf das selbe Spiel und seine Aussage, dass er für nen n00b wie mich kein Mana verschwenden würde. 

Daraufhin hab ich die Gruppe dann verlassen und mich über die fetten Rep-Kosten gefreut 


Die Gruppe des besten Erlebnises hab ich im gegensatz dazu immer noch in der Freundschaftsliste


----------



## Mheran rur Khroth (12. Dezember 2010)

Danke für die Gruppe.

Ini: Ahn'Kahet

Beim ersten Boss schaffen wir den Erfolg nicht. Tank verlässt uns. Ein Druide wird gefragt ober er tanken kann. Er wechselt auch in Bärengestalt, sagt aber das er es noch nie gemacht hat. Es folgen ein paar Erklärungen. Allerdings eher schlecht als recht, da auch keiner von den anderen so recht über einen Bärentank Bescheid wusste. Also habe wir mal angefangen.
Natürlich hauen ein paar Gegner ab. Aber unser Mage hat die eingefroren. Und dann ist unser Bär auch gekommen und hat die wieder übernommen. Inzwischen habe wir auch herausgefunden wie das pullen (nicht anstrürmen ^^) geht. Feenfeuer hat gut geklappt.
Einzelgegner waren von Anfang an kein Problem. Auch nicht die Aggro gegen unseren Mage zu halten (63 % des Gesamtschadens ^^).
Ich habe nur ab und zu mal beim Heilen unterstützt. Vermutlich hat der Bär wegen fehlender Tankausrüstung einiges an Schaden kassiert. Und da sind die anderen Gruppenmitglieder etwas kurz gekommen.

Ergebnis:
Ini zu 4 geschafft, KEINE Toten auf unserer Seite ^^. Alle 4 sind geblieben. Keiner hat rumgemosert.
Und ich fand es so auch interessant zu spielen.

Dabei waren:
Stalka (Magier,)
Tarlow (Todesritter)
Bámbus (Krieger)
Nioxx (Druide - und guter Erste-Mal-Tank ^^)
Sháná (Paladin, Heiler)
Phorath (ich, Priester)

Für die Horde
ad astra

Andreas


----------



## Resch (13. Dezember 2010)

Vorgestern mal Steinerner Kern gewesen, auf einmal meinte der Heiler "mom Baby"... ich mir no so gedacht "Hä warum nennt die mich Baby?", kurz gewartet mana voll und auf einmal das selbe "Baby warte mal".

Bis ich erst mal gerafft hab, dass die wirklich ein Baby hat welches sie schnell wickeln wollte ist einiges an Zeit vergangen^^


----------



## bkeleanor (13. Dezember 2010)

samstag nachmittag der steinerne kern

nach 53 min random gruppe suchen mit lvl 82...invite.
die ganze gruppe war das erste mal drin.
also pull der ersten trash gruppe -> wipe
habens alle mit humor genommen.
dann zweiter versuch ging tip top. haben dann auch alles ohne weiteren wipe überstanden, bis zum endboss, den wir nicht geschafft haben. unser tank wollte einfach nicht aus den blauen schadens zonen stehen und die adds tanken, auch mit mehrfachen darauf hinweisen nicht.
kann passieren :-)


----------



## Kotnik (13. Dezember 2010)

Meine Random-Erfahrungen werden zur ZEit vor allem vom Loot-Ninjas überdeckt, die meinen, auf alles würfeln zu können, bei dem die Würfel nicht ausgegraut sind...oO

Heilerschmuck? Kann doch jeder brauchen!

Ich hab aufgehört zu zählen, wie oft schon ein DD gemeint hat (oder auchn Tank), auf meinen Heilerschmuck zu würfeln, weil er angeblich ja einen Dualspec auf Heal hat und den sicher irgendwann auch mal anwenden wird udn überhaupt. 
Was mich dazu bewegt, unter Umständen in Zukunft einfach auch auf alle DD-Sachen zu würfeln. Aber nein, ich möchte mich nicht auf dieses Niveau herabbegeben. 
Wenn man danna uch noch merkt, was für eine Schadenfreude manche dabei ausstrahlen und einen auch noch verarschen, weil man als Heiler in den Tisch beißt, wenn so ein ..../T=%&(&/)$ einem alles vor der Nase wegschnappt, dann muss ich wirklich nachdenken, was für menschen da spielen. 
Das sind meine Erfahrungen bisher, nich hauptsächlicherweise, aber in Sachen Looten schon. Jeder hat auf alles immer Bedarf. Sowas ist erbärmlich. Und es braucht sich mal wieder keiner wundern, warum dann in heroics Tanks und Heiler fehlen, wenn die DDs alles bunkern und die Funktionsklassen nicht vorankommen, weil sie keinen Loot bekommen, bzw ihnen steine in den weg gelegt werden. Die Herren DDs, die immer angeblich Heal..oder Tank-Dual Spec haben, trifft man aber NIE, wirklich NIE in dieser Funktion an. Komischirgendwie. Und wenn man fragt, obs ie denn jemals schon geheilt oder getankt haben, hört ma meist auch ein "ne, noch nicht"....oO
Aber ich weiß, mimimimi, ich heul ja nur rum. Nur wie gesagt, wundert euch nicht, wenn die Heiler fehlen, weil sie entweer kein equip oder die schnauze voll haben....


----------



## Stevesteel (13. Dezember 2010)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Meine Random-Erfahrungen werden zur ZEit vor allem vom Loot-Ninjas überdeckt, die meinen, auf alles würfeln zu können, bei dem die Würfel nicht ausgegraut sind...oO
> 
> Heilerschmuck? Kann doch jeder brauchen!
> 
> ...



naja, auf der anderen Seite sieht man aber auch oft genug Heiler, die auf Hit-Items Bedarf machen.
Hatte letztens sogar einen Jäger, der auf das Ausweichtrinket mit +200 Ausweichen oder so, Bedarf anmeldete, als er dann aber einige Sekunden später merkte, daß es ihm nichts bringt, gab er es dem Tank. Geht also auch so


----------



## WotanGOP (13. Dezember 2010)

Ich war bisher erst zwei mal mit Randoms auf heroisch unterwegs mit diesem Addon. Spät Nachts waren einfach nicht mehr genug 85er bei mir online und so hatte ich nur eine Schattenpriesterin aus meiner Gilde dabei.

Zuerst waren wir im Vortexgipfel. Es ist erstaunlich, wie diszipliniert Random-DDs auf einmal wieder sein können. Keiner drängelt, keiner nörgelt, jeder macht, was ihm gesagt wird. Selbst wenn der Tank (ich) mal etwas länger braucht oder der Heiler, weil er ständig trinken muß, sind alle die Ruhe selbst. Irgendwann kam der erste Boss und wir legten ihn im ersten Versuch, obwohl der Heiler ziemlich früh OOM war, weil der Tank seine Klasse spielen kann und die DDs für ihre Umgänglichkeit belohnt. Wenn alle vernünftig spielen, macht so eine Instanz nämlich Spaß und man reißt sich gerne für die anderen ein Bein aus. Und so tat ich das und der Boss lag. Der Heiler war im wahrsten Sinn des Wortes knochentrocken, hatte aber auch, wie sich später herausstellte, irgendeinen Buff für mehr Manareg nicht angeworfen ("innerer Wille" oder so?). Jedenfalls äußerte er sich sehr löblich über den Tank und wie dieser mit geschicktem Einsatz seiner CDs den Wipe verhindert hat.
Beim zweiten Boss sind wir dann einige Male gestorben, bis es endlich alle hinbekamen, den Tornados auszuweichen. Aber auch da kam nie schlechte Stimmung oder Unmut auf. Entweder hatte ich die handzahmsten Randoms der Welt gefunden oder die Umerziehung ging einfach schneller, als erwartet.

Danach waren wir dann noch in den Todesminen. Das einzige, was da komisch war, war, daß der Heiler immer so tat, als wären die Bosse unendlich schwer. Geschafft haben wir sie trotzdem, zumindest bis der Instanzserver neugestartet wurde, was unsere Gruppe automatisch aufgelöst hat.

Ein kleiner Kontrast dazu war eine normale Instanz mit Randoms einen Tag zuvor. Ein guter Bekannter fiel aus, weil sein Provider einfach mal eine technische Störung hatte und sein Internet weg war. Die Randomsuche lieferte uns einen DK. Wir waren in der verlorenen Stadt. Beim vorletzten Boss gab es einen Wipe, dann lag er. Nach einem weiteren Wipe beim Endboss war der DK plötzlich wieder weg. Er hatte sich verabschiedet mit irgendeinem Gebrabbel von wegen Freundin, Reallife geht vor, Mittag muß er arbeiten, Freundin und er habe "nur eben schnell eine random Ini machen wollen". Naja ein weiterer guter Bekannter ist dann mit seinem Hexer eingesprungen und hat die Situation gerettet und als Belohnung vom Endboss ein schönes Schmuckstück bekommen. Aber über den DK konnte ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln. Er war sicher nicht wirklich kurz in der Random-Suche, so spät abends. Dann findet er eine doch recht ordentliche Gruppe, der Heiler hatte halt Manaprobleme, wie es aktuell normal ist, der Schaden war ausreichend. Und dann verschwindet er nach dem zweiten Wipe und sorgt so dafür, daß er viel Zeit verschwendet hat. Naja, auch er wird es noch lernen...


----------



## Kotnik (13. Dezember 2010)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> naja, auf der anderen Seite sieht man aber auch oft genug Heiler, die auf Hit-Items Bedarf machen.
> Hatte letztens sogar einen Jäger, der auf das Ausweichtrinket mit +200 Ausweichen oder so, Bedarf anmeldete, als er dann aber einige Sekunden später merkte, daß es ihm nichts bringt, gab er es dem Tank. Geht also auch so




Hab leider schon oft genug gehört "und dennoch gebe ich es nicht her, denn mein 2nd.spec ist heiler"...
Da mahcts einfach keine Freude mehr...


Es ist eine Sache, ob man einen nutzlosen Stat mit drauf hat oder ob ein kompletter "Anlegen"-Effekt fürn arsch ist...

Wenn ein Magier ein item mit wille einsteckt oder ein Heiler eins mit hit, das is für mich weniger dramatisch als ein Cater, der einen Schmuck mitnimmt, obwohl der Anlegen-Effekt eindeutig NUR bei heileffekten procct.
Aber gut, bsiher haben mir nichmal caster items geklaut, sondern nur Palatanks, Retris und Katzen......


----------



## Drakhgard (13. Dezember 2010)

Lustig, bescheuert, komisch oder was auch immer:

Ich meldete mich als Pala Tank für Bollwerk an. Gruppe auch instant gefunden. Warte auf den Healer, der scheinbar noch Mana reggen muss (war auf unter 1%). Also steh ich da, buffe erstmal schnell und wie gesagt - beobachte den Manabalken des Heilers. Bei ca. 50% Mana (des Heilers) meinte dann der Heiler wohl irgendwie unverschämt - whatever - "Scheinst wohl das erste Mal zu tanken". Keine Ahnung, wie der auf sowas kommt. Nur, weil ich rücksichtsvoll bin UND auf seine Manareg warte? o.O

Naja, erstmal in die erste Gruppe rein und diese gekillt, nachdem der Heiler fertig mit dem reggen war. Dann 2 Gruppen gezogen. Mitten im Kampf leaved plötzlich der Heiler. Warum auch immer.

Anzumerken ist, dass ich seit langer Zeit bereits tanke und zügig pulle, aber aufgrund negativer Erfahrungen immer EXTRA auf die schnauzenden Heiler achten, die wohl besseres zu tun haben, als zu heilen. Aber so ein komischer Kauz, der erst einmal mit einer merkwürdigen Unterstellung kommt, und dann random leaved, der ist mir auch noch nie untergekommen.

Ansonsten ist es als Tank das Übliche: Manasparfüchse, die lieber einen Heal weniger als zuviel raushauen, und tendenzielle Manaburner, die einfach nur hirnlos Heal spammen und nach jeder Grp oom sind. Die meisten Deaths bisher beim Ini-Leveln sind definitiv auf das Versagen des Heilers zurückzuführen. Obwohl diese in Range waren, nicht Aggro hatten, genug Mana hatten, etc... bin ich gestorben: weil die Heiler schlafen.

Achja, ein kleiner Nachtrag von mir zur Sache mit dem umspeccen und reggen:

Wer sich als Heiler u.a. anmeldet und einen invite bekommt, der sollte definitiv - bevor er annimmt - schon umspeccen und etwas hochreggen. Natürlich nur, wenn man nicht infight ist. Aber als Heiler dürfte man eh mit einem schnellen Invite rechnen können, sodass man sich so oder so ready machen sollte. Und Heiler, die nebenbei wohl ein Kind betreuen müssen und deswegen ständig afk müssen, sollten lieber überhaupt nicht zocken und sich lieber besser um's Kind kümmern.

Aber bisher in Cata habe ich glücklicherweise nur positive Erfahrungen gemacht. Das "Gogogo"-Denken wurde zurückgeschraubt, Kommunikation hat wieder ein wenig Wichtigkeit.


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Dezember 2010)

Drakhgard schrieb:


> Kommunikation hat wieder ein wenig Wichtigkeit.



Zumindest theoretisch. Ich hab schon viele Gruppen verlassen, weil am anfang nicht mal ein "Hi" kam. In WotLK ists egal, aber in Cata müssen in den Heros halt doch mal Sheep, Frosch oder Eisfalle genutzt werden. Wenn man nicht in der Lage ist, wenigstens beim Betreten etwas zu schreiben, seh ich schon, dass ich diese Instanz nur vom Boden aus sehen werde. Es geht mir ja nicht nur darum. Meistens frage ich auch direkt danach noch, ob jemand die Instanz auf Hero schon kennt - rein zu Informationszwecken. Wenn da auch nichts kommt, weise ich darauf hin, dass ich ohne jedwege Kommunikation nicht weitermachen werde. Meistens kommt da auch nix, also haue ich konsequenterweise ab. 

Hab dann zwar den Debuff, aber das ist mir Latte. Die andern warten sicher länger auf einen Tank.


----------



## Nexilein (13. Dezember 2010)

Am Samstag Abend war ich als Mage zusammen mit einem Dudu Tank und einem DK DD aus der Gilde in Tol'Vir.

Es wurde durchgebufft und der random Hexer hat sogar einen GS Brunnen gestellt. Da wollte ich mich natürlich nicht lumpen lassen, und fange an einen Tisch herbeizaubern. Während dessen frage ich ganz unschuldig im Gruppenchat ob schon jemand die Instanz kennt:
Tank: -
DK: -
Hexer: -
Heiler: pullt die erste Gruppe...

Na gut, vermutlich wollte uns der Heiler mitteilen: "Ich pulle, weil ich weiß, dass in der ersten Gruppe nur ein elite und ein paar non-elite Mobs sind. Dies deutet darauf hin, dass ich die Instanz kenne". 
Er hätte natürlich auch einfach ein "+" in den Chat schreiben können, aber somit hat sich zumindest schonmal die Frage geklärt wer wohl der größte Depp in der Gruppe ist.

Zu diesem Zeitpunkt sind wir davon ausgegangen, dass der Heiler einer von der ungeduldigen Sorte ist; mir egal, ich habe Unsichtbarkeit, der Tank kennt seine "Oh shit"-Buttons und DKs sind mir tot sowieso am Liebsten 

Der Tank pullt also die zweite Gruppe... und stirbt.
Instinktiv schaue ich auf meine Unitframes und erwarte eigentlich einen DC beim Heiler zu sehen. Der Priester war allerdings nicht offline, sondern munter am Tippen:
"F*** U! Ihr Pros glaubt wohl ihr könnt das ohne CC machen oda wie? L2P Noobs!" !!1111elf

Na gut, vielleicht ist Tol'vir wirklich die erste Cata Ini in der man schon auf normal CC braucht, aber wenn er das schon weiß, dann könnte er als Dungeonlead und Einziger mit Erfahrung in der Instanz das ja seiner Gruppe auch mitteilen. Zum Glück bin ich nicht nur "Pro"-genug um ohne CC durch viele Instanzen zu kommen, sondern sogar ein richtiger "Oberpro", der Sheep und Gegenzauber auf dem Mausrad liegen hat. 
So ging es dann die nächsten paar Trashpacks, abgesehen von etwas Geflame im Chat von Seiten des Heilers, relativ chillig weiter.

Ob es jetzt wirklich notwendig war bei jeder Gruppe einen Mob zu CCen kann ich ehrlich gesagt nicht beurteilen. Ich weiß nur, dass niemand aus der Gruppe in ernster Lebensgefahr war, und der Heiler noch alle Zeit der Welt hatte den Chat zuzuspammen. 
Aber was tut man nicht alles für den lieben Gruppenfrieden... scheinbar mit einem Sheep nicht genug!

Kurz vor dem zweiten Boss meldete sich der Heiler wieder mit kritischen Anmerkungen zum Thema "CC" zu Wort: 
Warum denn nur ein Mob CCt würde, wenn es neben dem Sheep noch den Hexerfear und Wucherwurzeln gäbe? Und überhaupt hätte er ja garkeine Lust unsere Faulheit wegzuheilen...

Die einzige ehrliche Antwort wäre an dieser Stelle natürlich "Je mehr du heilst umso weniger Blödsinn kannst du tippen" gewesen. 
Ich habe ihn dann allerdings ersteinmal darauf hingewiesen, dass es ihm (mit Instanzerfahrung und als Dungeonlead) natürlich frei steht Zeichen zu setzen und CC einzuteilen.
Diese wahnwitzige These wurde natürlich sofort mit einem "Quatsch, der Tank setzt die Zeichen" niedergeschmettert.

Im Nachhinein muss ich dem Heiler da natürlich Recht geben: Es macht unter keinen Umständen Sinn, dass die Zeichen von jemandem gesetzt werden der sich auskennt!
Ob ein Mob spaltet, explodiert, heilt, Adds beschwört, andere Trashpacks herbeiruft oder sogar anderen Mobs den CC dispellt ist beim Setzen der Zeichen vollkommen unerheblich. Wichtig ist nur, dass die Zeichen vom Tank gesetzt werden! 
Im übrigen bin ich der Meinung, dass man "Der wo immer Zeichen setzen tut" als offizielle Übersetzung des Wortes "Tank" in sämmtliche Englisch-Deutsch-Wörterbücher aufnimmt. 

Gewiped sind wir dann übrigens nur noch einmal, nachdem der Heiler eine zweite Gruppe geaddet hat. Die erste Gruppe war fast down, also hätte das eigentlich garnicht tödlich enden müssen. Es hätte schon ein Fear von unserem Priesterlein genügt um ihn überleben zu lassen, aber wer hat heute schon noch Ahnug von CC...


----------



## Kotnik (13. Dezember 2010)

Ich persönlich find ja lustig, dass CC-Fähigkeiten irgendwie zu uralten Relikten geworden sind, die vergessen im Staub der Gezeiten verschwunden sind. Manch Klasse muss wieder daran erinnert werden...
Ich sag nur Hexer: "Echt, ich kann Eles verbannen?"-"JA"-"echt?"-"ja.."

ODer Jäger,d ie scheinbar nicht mehr wissen, dass sie eisfallen legen und sogar verschießen und werfen können! Bisher noch keine Eisfalle gesehen, die auch nur annähernd geklappt hat.

Einschläfern bei drachkins durch druiden? pfffff, was das denn?


Es ist echt traurig, wie sehr WotLK die Spieler eingelullt hat und sie ihre Zauber hat vergessen lassen.


----------



## Kotnik (13. Dezember 2010)

Nexilein schrieb:


> full quote



Oahhh, wenn der Tank nur leider keine Ahnung von der Ini hat, dann sollte besser jemand anders die Zeichen setzen. Tanks sind manchmal auch dankbar, dass sie nicht alles machen müssen, Rübe hinhnalten UND mit ihr denken und planen..


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Dezember 2010)

Naja, auf normalen Instanzen habe ich mich auch nur durchgebombt. Schade, dass hier CC eher überflüssig ist. Wobei ich im Steinernen Kern beim Endboss auch schon auf den Kopf bekommen hab, weil ich dachte, die Trashpacks am Ende kann man problemlos alle gleichzeitig wegtanken.


----------



## Esda (13. Dezember 2010)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Es hätte schon ein Fear von unserem Priesterlein genügt um ihn überleben zu lassen...



... oder eine dritte Gruppe zu adden ... 

In Innies niemals als Priester fearen.


----------



## Shendria (13. Dezember 2010)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Meine Random-Erfahrungen werden zur ZEit vor allem vom Loot-Ninjas überdeckt, die meinen, auf alles würfeln zu können, bei dem die Würfel nicht ausgegraut sind...oO
> 
> Heilerschmuck? Kann doch jeder brauchen!
> 
> ...



Das kenn ich momentan auch zur genüge. Ich selbst geh nur noch als Ele in Inis momentan, da ich bis jetzt gerade erst 1x Glück mit ner Dungeonfindergruppe hatte (Tank markiert Ziele, Trash wurde vom CC weggezogen usw. usw.). Ich heil ja eigentlich echt gern... aber naja, ich hab keinen Bock drauf mich blöd anreden zu lassen, wenn wieder mal alle tanken und ich oom net mehr heilen kann....^^ 
Auf jeden Fall, mach ich auch auf jedes Kette-Item, Ringe, Hals usw. Bedarf wenn Wille drauf ist. Wille=Hit beim Ele, außerdem will ich ja nicht ewig Ele spielen (hoffentlich werden unsere Tanks irgendwann mal 85 *bet*). Wenn ich allerdings sehe, das der Heiler das Item brauch, dann brauch er auch nix zu sagen und bekommt es. Bei Trinkets frag ich erst nach ob der Heiler es braucht oder nicht.

Ganz schlimm war gestern Halle des Ursprungs (glaub es war die Instanz). Es war genau die Gruppe, bei der es wirklich mal geklappt hat, soviel Schaden wie möglich zu vermeiden. Bei einem der Bosse oben gabs die Tank-Armschienen, Tank würfelt Bedarf, Retri würfelt Bedarf -> Retri bekommt die Dinger, schreit im Gruppenchat nur noch ein "Haha, Rofl" und weg war er. Da fragt man sich echt obs dem Retri schon noch gut geht.... Der Tank war natürlich ein wenig sauer, hat aber trotzdem weitergemacht. Der Retri wurde dann durch nen DK ersetzt.... Ähm, muss ich jetzt noch was sagen, oder kann man sich denken was beim nächsten Tank-Item passiert ist?	Der Tank hat Gott sei dank noch die Ini mit uns fertig gemacht, und Gott sei Dank hat er zumindest das Schild bekommen, das gedropped ist. 

Weiter ging es dann mit einer Gruppe in Tol. DK-Tank, Retri... Beim ersten Boss dropped ne Platten-DD-Hose. Dieses Mal war es der Tank, der dem Retri die Hose weggewürfelt hat und dann sofort die Gruppe verließ. 

Ich weiß ja nicht, aber was geht in solchen Typen vor? Erst jemand anders das Item wegrollen und dann noch so feig sein und abhaun.... Trauriges Verhalten. Itemgeilheit über allem..... 


Das nächste was mich momentan extremst in Instanzen stört.... Die wenigsten können mit CC umgehn. Vom Anwenden über drauf aufpassen.... Tanks die markieren sind noch immer eine Minderheit. Tanks die CC bei den Markierungen miteinberechnen noch seltener. Meistens, wenn halt markiert wird siehst bei 5 Gegnern einen Totenkopf und ein X. Man schreibt im Chat, das er doch bitte noch ein Ziel markieren soll wegen CC. Die Aufforderung wird in 8 von 10 Fällen einfach stur überlesen. Im schlimmsten Fall bedeutet das einen Wipe und Flames vom Tank an den Heiler, vom Heiler an den Tank und von beiden dann irgendwann auf denjenigen der ja CCn hätte können. So macht es natürlich jede Menge Spaß.
Als nächstes, CCn an und für sich. Mal angenommen der Tank markiert die Mobs schön und schreibt auch noch im Chat was welches Symbol bedeutet.... Gut, gepullt wird über CC, haut auch noch alles hin. Durch irgendeinen doofen Zufall, zuwenig Schaden oder was weiß ich, kommt das CC schneller wieder raus, als das man es gefahrlos bearbeiten kann. Nach-ccn? Kann man das Essen? Ich hab zu BC lange Zeit meine Magierin gespielt. Sheepen ohne Ende, nachsheepen genauso. Es war normal für mich im Sheep-Makro den betroffenen Mob als focus zu setzen und mich immer wieder zu vergewissern das er auch noch blökend rumläuft. Andere Magier haben Addons verwendet, um rechtzeitig drüber informiert zu werden wenn das Schaf wieder anfängt Schaden zu machen... usw. Auf jeden Fall wurde nachgesheept wenn es sein musste, OHNE Aufforderung. Heute sieht das alles ein wenig anders aus. 1x Sheepen muss reichen (wenn mans überhaupt macht). Danach wird stur weiter Schaden gefahren, egal ob CC gebrochen ist oder net.... Wie gesagt, es gibt Makros, Addons die einem gute Diesnte leisten können beim Umgang mit CC. Wäre toll wenn man sowas auch verwendet, wenn man schon nicht von allein die Übersicht behalten kann.
Das nächste, und das für mich seltsamste, ist allerdings ne Sache die bei Tanks oft scheitert. Alle Tanks jetzt bitte mal eben den Kriegerblog von Barlow anhören.. Husch, husch.... Ihr könnt markieren solange ihr wollt, CCn solange wir wollen... es bringt NICHTS, wenn dann der restliche Trash mit dauernden AoE-Effekten beim CC getankt, bekämpft wird. Schaden auf CC -> CC bricht und bringt somit gar nix. In solch einem Fall hab ich als Schamane z.b. dann echt ein Problem... ich kann dann nicht mehr nach-ccn, Hex hat nen CD.... Also, am besten immer Trash vom CC wegziehn....

Noch was anderes, weils mir grad einfällt. Viele Flames in den Inis müssten net sein, wenn man mal ein wenig den Überblick behält und bei nem Fehler auch einfach mal ein "Sorry" in den Chat schreibt. Gestern in Tol z.b. kurz vorm vorletzten Boss.... Wir bekämpfen eine Gruppe und durch ne Unachtsamkeit des Retris pullen wir noch ne zweite Gruppe hinzu. 1 Mob wurde von mir schon von Anfang an verhext. Also nix mehr mit meinem CC. Der Hexer hätte auch noch was aus dem Spiel nehmen können, hats aber wohl net ganz gepeilt. Der Heiler schreit die ganze Zeit nur noch nach nem CC.... Mit Müh und Not haben wir die Gruppe niedergezergt und der Tank ist dann noch auf meinen Frosch, der leider doof an einem Gegner dran gestanden ist, und somit geadded ist. 2 Mobs also.... sollte ja nicht so ein Problem darstellen. Der Heiler lässt andauernd den Tank sehr low sinken und somit heil ich auch mit.... Okay, die beiden Mobs auch tot, der Tank macht keinerlei Anstalten die nächsten Mobs zu pullen, der Heiler explodiert förmlich... Fragt ob er denn nicht kapiert hat, das wenn er weiterpullt wirklich keine Heilung mehr bekommt usw. Als nächstes bekam dann ich mein Fett weg, da ich ja nicht den Mob verhext hab, den er markiert hat. Das den ganzen Kampf über ein anderer Mob im CC war, interessierte ihn herzlichst wenig. Das der Tank dann eben auf meinen Frosch gegangen ist um den noch umhaun zu können, schon mal überhaupt nicht... Er ist schließlich nicht zum reggen gekommen (was er ja mit CC auch net wäre). Ich hätt ihn gern gekicked... wenn es net eins der letzten Trashpacks gewesen wäre... Sowas muss einfach nicht sein...


Solang ich sehe, das es weiterhin so in nh-Instanzen abgeht, werd ich sicher net Random heilen. Ab und zu mitheilen ja, aber nicht mehr.


----------



## Kotnik (13. Dezember 2010)

Esda schrieb:


> ... oder eine dritte Gruppe zu adden ...
> 
> In Innies niemals als Priester fearen.



So pauschal ist das falsch.
Es gibt situationen, da ist absehbar, dass gefearte Mobs keine anderen Gruppen erreichen können und da ist es einfach schick, wenn gefeart wird. Also immer kucken, dann überlegen und dann vlt fearen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Dezember 2010)

Kotnik schrieb:


> So pauschal ist das falsch.
> Es gibt situationen, da ist absehbar, dass gefearte Mobs keine anderen Gruppen erreichen können und da ist es einfach schick, wenn gefeart wird. Also immer kucken, dann überlegen und dann vlt fearen.



Überlegen? Na du verlangst aber Dinge... 



> Ich weiß ja nicht, aber was geht in solchen Typen vor? Erst jemand anders das Item wegrollen und dann noch so feig sein und abhaun.... Trauriges Verhalten. Itemgeilheit über allem.....



Tja, die sägen an dem Ast, auf dem sie sitzen.


----------



## Resch (13. Dezember 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Naja, auf normalen Instanzen habe ich mich auch nur durchgebombt. Schade, dass hier CC eher überflüssig ist. Wobei ich im Steinernen Kern beim Endboss auch schon auf den Kopf bekommen hab, weil ich dachte, die Trashpacks am Ende kann man problemlos alle gleichzeitig wegtanken.



Kann man, hab ich bis jetzt auch nicht anders gemacht (dachte es geht nciht anders^^), einfach ein paar CDs zünden dann ist das kein Problem, die brauch man fürn Boss eh nicht, da er nicht sonderlich schwer ist auf nhc und 1,2 CDs sind zum Bosskampf auch wieder bereit.


----------



## Feuerkatze (13. Dezember 2010)

naja, man kann aber mit Hilfe von CC auch mal einfach den Heiler ein bisschen entlasten, auch bei Non-Hero (und man kann mal üben, das scheint echt nicht mehr bei allen in den normalen Spielskills vorhanden zu sein). Vermutlich hätte ich da einen Run auch einfach überlebt. Heiler war nach jeder Mobgruppe am Saufen, keiner der anderen DDs oder der Tank ist auf die Idee gekommen, dass man mit Essen auch sein Leben wieder voll kriegt. 

Anscheinend werden die Heiler momentan eh wohl eher etwas überlastet. Bisher waren die die pampigsten in den Randomgruppen. 

Wir waren vier aus der Gilde. Hat sich rausgestellt, dass wir keinen Tank haben (dachten der Pala würde tanken). Gut, einer (der, der eigentlich Heilen wollte) umgeloggt auf seinen DK-Twink, der eher durchs Mob-beim-Erzfarmen-umkloppen auf 82 gekommen ist (ist aber ein guter Spieler und hat seit Ende BC mit Pala getankt). Random Heiler in die Gruppe genommen. 

Heiler: "du willst doch nicht tatsächlich mit x k Leben tanken?" 
DK: "doch"

Wir haben ihm sogar mal die TS Daten gepostet.

DK hat ständig Symbole gemacht, im TS angesagt wer was machen soll. (ne Eisfalle unter nen Elementar stellen ist gar nicht so einfach, weil man nicht wirklich erkennt wo er am Boden steht). Heiler ist dadurch auch kaum OOM gegangen. Und dann plötzlich verlässst er Kommentarlos die Gruppe. 
Der Ersatzheiler ist dann gleich nochmal mit gegangen.  geht also auch anders.


----------



## bakkax (13. Dezember 2010)

Also ich habe bisher in den inis auch mi Randoms gute Erfahrungen gemacht - nachdem ja nun seit Monaten angekündigt wurde dass in Cata verstärkt CC benötigt wird sehe ich unaufgefordert Schäflein, Affen, Frösche, eingefangene Elementare, verbannte Dämonen und schlafende Drachen...

Hffe dass der Rest noch lange braucht um die Ini-Eingänge zu entdecken


----------



## Finliara (13. Dezember 2010)

Wir hatten gestern auch ein Erlebnis der dritten Art.
Meine Freundin und ich (sie spielt nen Enhancer, ich nen Moonkin) kamen auf die "verrückte" Idee über PuG in den Thron der Gezeiten zu gehen.

Vorher Beschreibung gelesen / Video dazu geguckt. 

Und nach 50 Minuten (wir questeten in der Zeit weiter) kamen wir dann auch in die Ini.

Alles da, Buffs kamen (naja, was ich als Moonkin mit SdM soll ...), dann ging der erste Pull los.
Und bei uns beiden kickten die guten alten Classic Instinkte wieder ein. Ein Mob der schon "Heiler von .." heist ist first Target.
Aber irgendwie hat das der Tank nicht so mitbekommen, nix da mit Mobs binden. Unser Heiler schien auch mehr afk als alles andere zu sein (nach dem Fight kam ein "Sorry, geschlafen") so das ich neben dem Schaden auch noch Tank-Heal gespielt habe. ... Naja, weiter gings. 
Irgendwann dann den ersten Boss gelegt und ab zum Zweiten.

Ab diesem Zeitpunkt gings rapide bergab. 
Heiler heilt kaum, alles wiped ein paar Mal. Tank leaved (konnte ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt gut verstehen).
Neuer Tank nach 10 Minuten. Gleiches Spiel von vorne, ich heile nebenbei (anstatt (und neben) Schaden zu machen), Heiler kein einziges Mal in Baumform gesehen, Tank leaved nach dem x-ten Wipe (so schnell bin ich dann auch nicht mit dem Heilen).

Wir haben uns dann auch aus dem Staub gemacht.

Und dann mal Recap/Recount geguckt (läuft bei mir eigentlich immer mit weil ich es vor Raids sonst vergesse anzumachen):
Damage Platz 2 für meine Eule (Platz 1 ging an meine Freundin).
Heal Platz 1 für meine Eule.
Eule auf 82 mehr Life als Pala-Tank mit 81 ....


----------



## Resch (13. Dezember 2010)

Finliara schrieb:


> [...]
> Alles da, Buffs kamen (naja, was ich als Moonkin mit SdM soll ...), dann ging der erste Pull los.
> [...]



SdM ist jetzt SdM+SdW gleichzeitig.


----------



## Cryteki (13. Dezember 2010)

Und dann mal Recap/Recount geguckt (läuft bei mir eigentlich immer mit weil ich es vor Raids sonst vergesse anzumachen):
*Damage Platz 2 für meine Eule (Platz 1 ging an meine Freundin).*
Heal Platz 1 für meine Eule.
Eule auf 82 mehr Life als Pala-Tank mit 81 ....
[/quote]


haha deine freundin macht mehr dmg als du


----------



## Shendria (13. Dezember 2010)

Feuerkatze schrieb:


> ... geht also auch anders.



Und genau so sollte es auch sein. Schön und gut wenn ein Tank sich da durchbomben will, er muss es ja auch net heilen.
In den seltensten Fällen muss sich ein Tank wundern wenn sich ein Heiler zum Manareggen hinsetzen muss. Wir brauchen ja kein CC, 2 Gruppen schaff ich ja locker. In einer Gruppe, die kein passendes CC besitzt (wie lang wirds etwa noch dauern bis alle alles CCn können?) kommst drum rum alles tanken zu müssen. In einer Gruppe die 1 CC oder sogar mehr davon besitzt, ist es einfach nur assoziales Verhalten dem Heiler gegenüber. Es macht keinen Unterschied ob der eine im Schaf vor sich hindümpelt, oder aufn Tank einschlägt, was die Zeit angehn. Den meisten Trash wirste sowieso am schnellsten down bekommen wenn alles schön fokusiert wird. Der Heiler merkt aber jeden Mob der CCt ist gewaltig. Vielleicht muss er so dann auch erst nach der 5ten Gruppe mal reggen, statt nach jeder 2ten. Bomben funktioniet meistens nur gut, wenn das Trashpack aus 1 Elite und vielen Non-Eliten besteht. 

Was ich momentan einfach super finde, sind Gruppen mit 2 Schamanen und Trashpacks mit Humanoiden und Elementaren. Da kannst mal bis zu 4 Mobs ausn Kampf nehmen.... Frag den Heiler mal was angenehmer zu heilen ist. 1 Mob oder 5.... Vorallem momentan.... Heiler haben eben nicht mehr endlos Mana, Tanks stecken eben wieder Schaden ein und DD sind oft noch immer zu doof um 2 Schritte auf die Seite zu gehn


----------



## RedShirt (13. Dezember 2010)

Esda schrieb:


> ... oder eine dritte Gruppe zu adden ...
> 
> In Innies niemals als Priester fearen.



Glyph of Psychic Scream
Major Glyph
Classes: Priest
Requires Level 25
Item Level 25
Use: Permanently teaches you this glyph.

Targets of your Psychic Scream spell now tremble in place instead of fleeing in fear, but the cooldown of Psychic Scream is increased by 3 sec.

Und ob ich das tue.


----------



## Metadron72 (13. Dezember 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Glyph of Psychic Scream
> Major Glyph
> Classes: Priest
> Requires Level 25
> ...



endlich mal jemand der sie drin hat /bow


----------



## Fedaykin (13. Dezember 2010)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> endlich mal jemand der sie drin hat /bow




Hey, es gibt auch Hexer die ihre "Fear"-Glyphe eingepackt haben....


----------



## Muffi77 (13. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab jetzt, wo bei vielen die "Cata-Panik" ausgebrochen ist, einfach mal eine Priesterin erstellt und diese gemütlich gelevelt. Nebenbei hab ich mich auch immer mal wieder im Dungeonfinder angemeldet und in den Gruppen dann sofort angemerkt, dass ich ein Heil-Anfänger bin. Ich bin damit eigentlich auch immer auf Verständnis gestoßen und habe fast durchweg gute Erfahrungen gemacht. In 90% der Fälle wurden die Inis auch komplett gemacht und man hatte keine Probleme die Ini-Quests zu erledigen. Oft kamen sogar richtige Gespräche nebenher zustande, was an dem einen Tag sogar darin mündete, dass ich mit zwei der DDs fast 10 Inis hintereinander machte und wir nebenher gequatscht, gescherzt und eben einfach nur Spaß hatten. 
Ich bin mittlerweile ein echter Heil-Fan und statt meiner Main, einer Hexe, spiel ich zurzeit nur die Priesterin - Heilen hat es mir echt angetan und das wo ich bis dahin immer gedacht und auch gesagt habe, das das nichts für mich wäre. So kann man sich irren. 

Negativ ist mir auch nur manchmal das Loot-Verhalten mancher Spieler aufgefallen, wobei das wirklich nur wenige waren. Auch gab es kaum "gogogogog-Spieler", die meisten hatten genügend Zeit. Gut, es gab dann auch mal einen Tank der meine bitte nach einer Manapause übersehen hat, aber meist entschuldigten sie sich gleich und es war gut.


----------



## Snee (13. Dezember 2010)

Hero Inis in Zeiten des Kataklysmus - ich liebe sie! 

Am WE die "neue" Todesmine ausprobiert - zwei Leute aus Gilde, Tank und zwei DD rnd. Da cc für uns WOLK-geschädigten ein Fremdwort war, haben wir uns munter durch die Mobs gewiped. Ohne zu übertreiben bestimmt 3 Stunden bis zum Werwolf-Dude aufm Schiff gespielt. Am Ende mussten wir leider nach unzähligen Wipes erfolglos die Segel streichen... Die Stimmung war aber trotzdem extrem gut und alle waren gespannt und haben sich über jeden kleinen Fortschritt gefreut wie die Schneekönige. Kein böses Wort, aber dumme Sprüche für jeden inklusive. Haben uns - kamen alle vom gleichen Server - für den Sonntag neuerlich zusammengerafft. Vier Heros in ordentlichem Tempo geschafft - Tank makierte, es wurde gestunt, gefrostet, gefeart etc. Selten trotz spielerischer tiefen und höhen sooooo viel Spaß in WOW gehabt. Und am Ende mit Erfolg für den zusammen gewürfelten Haufen: jeder mindestens 2 passende neue Items bekommen und insgesamt nen mehr als positiven Eindruck vom neuen Addon.

Das es natürlich auch ganz anders laufen kann ist mir klar (bzw. hab auch schon Trolle, Aggroberts und Ninjas erlebt...). Aber Momente wie diese erinnern mich, warum WOW ein nettes Hobby ist :-)


----------



## BlackDraign (14. Dezember 2010)

War letztens rnd in Vortexgipfel (wenn das Ding so heißt), Frost-DK, 85er Heal-Schami, Pala-Tank und 2 Stoffis.

Bis Altairus lief auch alles ziemlich glatt, hat eigentlich auch alles gepasst. Bis er bei 75% war, dann kippte unser Tank um, die Stoffis zogen Aggro, kippten auch um, blieben nur noch der Schami und ich als Frost-DK...

Eigentlich schon auf den Tod vorbereitet, Blut-Präsenz rein, Drachen gezogen und draufgebrezelt....
Heiler heilte, ich machte Schaden und hatten ihn down. War schon ein erhebendes Gefühl 

Dann kamen die lustigen Mobs, die man aus den "Strom-Pyramiden ziehen sollte, ja sollte...
Iwie wusste das weder der Tank, noch ein anderer, meine Bitten im chat wurden ignoriert und so kam dann doch der Wipe.
Und während ich im Ladebildschirm hing, wurde die Gruppe dann doch aufgelöst! 

Sachen gibts


----------



## Littletall (14. Dezember 2010)

Am Sonntag habe ich zusammen mit meinem Freund den Thron der Gezeiten entdeckt. Am Montag dann gleichmal die Suche angeworfen (sind beide Level 82).

Nach 20 Minuten war unsere Gruppe bereit. Ich erkläre gleich, dass wir beide noch Bosserklärungen brauchen. Der Tank hat sich dazu sofort bereitwillig bereiterklärt, hat alle Bosse erklärt, immer schön auf uns gewartet und sogar auf mein "Mana" gehört (ich bin der Heiler).

Mitten in der Inze hat der Feral Dudu Bedarf auf einen Casterstab gewürfelt. Nach ein paar freundlichen Worten, dass der für Caster ist und er ja doch was sagen könnte, wenn er für 2nd Equip (seinen Aussagen nach Heiler) etwas haben möchte, hat er den Stab dann an einen der Caster abgegeben und es ging völlig wipefrei bis zum Ende weiter.

Aber die Mobs hauen ganz schön zu. Auf Hero geht das sicher nicht mehr ohne CC. Auch die DDs haben wieder auf Fokus Dmg umgeschaltet. War mal was neues, nicht mehr nur durch Erneuerung und Gebet der Besserung zu heilen.


----------



## Esda (14. Dezember 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Glyph of Psychic Scream
> Major Glyph
> Classes: Priest
> Requires Level 25
> ...






Metadron72 schrieb:


> endlich mal jemand der sie drin hat /bow



Haben aber nicht alle. Der Heiler da sicher nicht.


----------



## Muffi77 (15. Dezember 2010)

Gestern habe ich wieder geteilte Erfahrungen gemacht, soll heißen, teils gute und dann auch wieder nicht so tolle. Ich war gestern bestimmt 4 mal im Schwarzfels (Lvl 52), hatte dort meine Priesterquest und eben auch die Quests, die man in der Ini annimmt, zu erledigen. Gleich beim ersten "Run", der Tank sagt kein Wort, prescht vor und tankt die ersten zwei Mobgruppen. Das ich nur die Hälfte Mana hatte war ihm wohl egal und so hab ich das gerade noch so geheilt bekommen. Als er anschließend warten musste, da ich Mana nachtanken wollte, machte ihn schon sehr ungeduldig und ich merkte langsam aber sicher, dass ich die Quests wohl eher nicht mit diesem Tank gemacht bekomme. Und so wars dann auch, der "Erfolg" ploppte nach dem ersten von uns gemachten Boss auf und der erste der weg war, war der Tank.
Genau so ging das die nächsten zwei mal auch wieder und erst der Vierte "Run" lief richtig entspannt, wir haben langsam aber sicher jede Mobgruppe gelegt und uns nach und nach auch die Bosse für die Quests geholt, nebenher noch nett gequatscht - das war Top! Hat richtig Spaß gemacht.

Meine letzte Ini gestern war dann aber das wirkliche Highlight. Versunkener Tempel (in meinen Augen eine wirklich übel verschlankte Ini nunmehr) - wir erledigen die erste Mobgruppe, als sich auf einmal der Tank nicht mehr bewegt. Auf mehrmaliges ansprechen - keine Reaktion! In der Gruppe war auch noch eine Level 59 Schamanin, die auf meine Frage, wieso sie nicht schon in der Scherbenwelt Inis gehen würde, meinte, sie wäre wegen dem Ruf hier mit dabei. Gut, das wiederum konnte ich gut nachvollziehen. Sie erklärte sich dann auch bereit zu tanken, was wunderbar klappte. Vor Jammal'an bescherte und dann der Dungeonfinder einen neuen Tank, der dort zwei Mobgruppen und die Bosse pullte und sich aus der Gruppe verabschiedete, die Schamanin sprang wieder ein, ich heilte wie eine Besessene, doch das war für uns dennoch zuviel und wir sind gewiped. Aber niemand hat die Gruppe verlassen (also von den verbliebenen vier)! Wir sind dann wieder alle rein und haben die restlichen zwei Bosse ohne echten Tank gelegt und uns dabei auch wieder wunderbar unterhalten. Das war echt klasse und hat mächtig Spaß gemacht! So immer wieder gern!


----------



## Schibbii (15. Dezember 2010)

Muffi77 schrieb:


> In der Gruppe war auch noch eine Level 59 Schamanin, die auf meine Frage, wieso sie nicht schon in der Scherbenwelt Inis gehen würde, meinte, sie wäre wegen dem Ruf hier mit dabei.



man kann jetzt sowieso nur mehr ab lvl 60 in die scherbenwelt und mit 70 nordend .. 80 dann cata =)


----------



## Muffi77 (15. Dezember 2010)

Schibbii schrieb:


> man kann jetzt sowieso nur mehr ab lvl 60 in die scherbenwelt und mit 70 nordend .. 80 dann cata =)



Ncht mehr ab Lvl 58, bzw. 68? Das verstehe ich nicht so ganz, was sollte mich denn davon abhalten bereits mit den von mir genannten Leveln in den jeweiligen Gebieten loszulegen? Das ich erst ab Lvl 60 fliegen lernen kann und ab 70 in Nordend Kaltwetterflug, ist mir klar, aber das ist ja auch keine zwingende Voraussetzung um in den jeweiligen Gebieten zu questen.


----------



## odinxd (15. Dezember 2010)

Bin gestern mal über Random Gruppensuche mit meim Retri in Hallen des Ursprungs Hero gelandet. Gruppe sah gut aus, reichlich CC vorhanden. Der Tank ein Warri fragte wer die Ini bereits kennt. Kam grösstenteils - oder nur auf non H.

War aber kein Problem wir legten einfach mal los. Mit CC kamen wir gut vorran, jeder hat konzentriert gespielt und der Warri machte sich sogar die Mühe vor den Bossen in die Guides zu schauen und uns erklärt was wir zu tun haben.

Ersten Boss dann nach einem Wipe gelegt, zweiter Boss ( also der bei Bronzebart mit den Troggs ) gleich auf Anhieb gelegt. Es hat richtig Spass gebracht. Dann sind wir weiter zu dem Sandtypen ( der aussieht wie erster Boss Icc ) Trash umgehauen und auf einmal... Ausschlusswahl des Tanks, Grund: noob. Ich denke mir: Äääähm nein? klicke auf nein... Warri entfernt. Dachte mir was soll der Scheiss, der Dudu Heiler ging bereits in Bärchen und ein Mage wurde dazugeholt. Erst da fiel mir auf, dass 2 DDs und der Dudu Heal/Tank aus einer Gilde waren ( würde diese Mistgilde hier gern anklagen aber Namecalling usw.).

Kurz darauf wurde ich dann ebenfalls entfernt. In den 5 Sekunden bevor ich aus der ini geportet wurde konnte ich wenigstens noch über /sagen einen kurzen Flame ablassen (hätte gerne viel böserer Worte geschrieben).

Das ist nicht die feine englische Art!!!


----------



## RedShirt (15. Dezember 2010)

DF gehört den Gildengruppen. Unter 3 Mann melde ich mich auch nur sehr ungern an.

Warum? Vetorecht bei allem und Kick geht immer durch.

Und warum denke ich so: Weil ich schon Leute erlebt hab, gegen die Steine lernfähig sind.   
Die werden solange getauscht, bis fähige kommen. Dauert nicht lang, da es meist nur DDs sind.


----------



## Shendria (15. Dezember 2010)

Muffi77 schrieb:


> Ncht mehr ab Lvl 58, bzw. 68? Das verstehe ich nicht so ganz, was sollte mich denn davon abhalten bereits mit den von mir genannten Leveln in den jeweiligen Gebieten loszulegen? Das ich erst ab Lvl 60 fliegen lernen kann und ab 70 in Nordend Kaltwetterflug, ist mir klar, aber das ist ja auch keine zwingende Voraussetzung um in den jeweiligen Gebieten zu questen.



Ich war zwar noch nicht in Outland oder Northrend mit einem Twink, aber könnte mir vorstellen, das sie einfach die Stufenanforderung der Quests geändert haben. Dann bekommst keine Quests mehr bevor du nicht z.b. 60 bist... 



Momentan ist es echt ein Glücksspiel auf welche Art von Gruppe man in den nh trifft. 

Gestern schnell daily angemeldet und 20 Minuten später in HdU gelandet. Tank meint gleich am Anfang, das er noch nicht in der Ini war, was ja eigentlich kein Problem darstellen sollte. Ein Hallo kam von jedem, es wurde durchgebuffed und wir machten uns auf zu den ersten Mobs... Der Tank wartet kurz und fragt mich dann ob ich net Stern *ein Stern erstrahlte über einem Mob* froschen könnte. Klar, geühlterweise ist das eh der meistverwendetste Spell in den Instanzen bei mir momentan 
Also, der Tank rein in die Mobs, ich meinen Frosch gesetzt und der Hexer beginnt wie ein Wahnsinniger zu saaten.... Was das bedeutet sollte allen klar sein.... Saat explodiert, Frosch is draußen den Tank hat, warum auch immer, zerschoßen, danach den Offkrieger, der Heiler hat sich schon aus der Ini verkrümelt.... der Hexer hat Aggro von den 2 Mobs die noch übrig waren und läuft Richtung Ausgang. Ich caste munter weiter drauflos, der erste Mob fällt. Flameschock auf den 2ten, LB hinterher -> Agro. Wäre ja alles noch immer nicht so wild... ab in Geisterwolf, hoffen das ich schnell genug den Mob durch die Gegend kiten kann, damit der Hexer den niederzergt.... Denkste.... Hexer is klarerweise gleich aus der Ini. Also weitergekitet und den Mob ein wenig niedergekitzelt, bis als erstes der Offkrieger wieder in der Instanz war. Der hat mir dann freundlicherweise geholfen den Mob umzuzergen..... Ohne jeglichen Kommentar sieht man nur noch: Hexer left, Druide left, Krieger left... Vom Tank kam noch ein "Na dann halt nicht... " und weg war er.... 	Ich hasse solche Gruppen....	Fehler können passieren, und man kann daraus lernen...

Danach wieder angemeldet, wieder in HdU gelandet, wieder mit einem Tank der die Ini nicht kannte.... Nach dem Hallo und buffen, hab ich gefragt ob er vielleicht die ersten beiden Ziele markieren kann und falls er nen Frosch sehn will auch noch nen dritten... War alles kein Problem. Wir sind da ziemlich locker flockig durch... Ne mords Gaudi hatten wir sogar in der Instanz....

Danach angemeldet für Tol Vir, da ich gern das Schild hätte mit meiner Schamanin. In die Instanz gekommen ging es auch direkt los.... Dem Tank sind immer wieder Mobs abhanden gekommen, der Heiler hat sich geweigert zu heilen... irgendwie sind wir doch bis zu Kroko gekommen. Dort begann dann das richtige Chaos. Irgendwer hatte noch eine der letzten beiden Trash-Gruppen vor dem Boss dazugeholt, der Tank war überfordert ohne Ende -> Wipe. Naja, von der Gruppe blieben nach dem Reinlaufen noch der Vergelter und ich übrig. Neue Leute gesucht und ab gings... Bei irgendeiner Gruppe sind wir dann mehrmals gescheitert... da war irgendwie komplett der Wurm drinnen. Trotzdem, alle sind in der Gruppe geblieben und es wurde aus meinem Frosch noch ein Sap, teilweise ein gesappter Frosch... Ja, wir hatten unseren Spaß und alles lief, nachdem wir die Gruppe down hatten, wieder in schnellen Zügen voran.... Nur das Schild will einfach net droppen... -.-


----------



## martog (15. Dezember 2010)

@Odinxd 
Ich hätte da ein Ticket geschrieben an Deiner Stelle. 
Denn ich schätze mal Blizz wär da gegen die sicher nicht sehr zimperlich gewesen und ein Paar Stunden Bann wären als erstes sicher herausgesprungen.


----------



## Mäuserich (16. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe jetzt schon mehrere normal Inis in Cata absolviert, die meisten leider vollständig Random weil ich durch RL-Umstände erst verspätet mit Cata starten konnte und somit die meisten meiner Gilde schon 85 sind.

Insgesamt war ich sehr positiv überrascht.
Wirklich RICHTIG schlechte Spieler habe ich der Zeit bislang nur 3 erlebt, der Rest war mindestens akzeptabel. Kaum zu glauben wie viele seit WotLK auf einmal aufgewacht sind und angefangen haben sich richtig anzustrengen.
Selbst Ninjalooter hatte ich bislang nicht, wobei ich da wohl eher Glück gehabt habe wenn ich so höre wie einige aus meiner Gilde unter dem Problem zu leiden haben.

Das einzige asoziale Verhalten das ich in letzter Zeit öfters beobachtet habe ist die Angewohnheit abzuhauen wenn der Boss der ein bestimmtes item hätte droppen können tot ist.
Und gut, einige Tanks haben sich noch nicht so ganz daran gewöhnt mich (Heiler) reggen zu lassen, aber das bessert sich meist nach dem Hinweis. Flames oder dergleichen gabs bislang nicht.

Mein Favorit war ein Palatank in den Schwarzfelshöhlen:
Level 81, trug die accountgebundenen Lederschultern und hatte satte 31,5k HP (SdK-buffed). Er fragte recht freundlich ob das mit dem Tanken ginge, und da ich ihn wirklich erstaunlich gut am Leben halten konnte bekam er auch ein ja von mir zu hören. Nach dem ersten Boss verliess er uns wortlos, ich vermute mal wieder das "XYZ ist nicht gedroppt" - Syndrom ^^

Ebenfalls nett war ein Hunter der dank Übermüdung für 4 wipes sorgte:
Es war im steinernen Kern und wir standen vor dem Steinriesen-Boss. Wir hatten auf Wunsch des Tanks nur die allernötigsten Trash-Gruppen gemacht und da war mir schon aufgefallen das unser Hunter öfter versehentlich Gruppen addete, was wir aber immer irgendwie überstehen konnten. Amüsant wurde es dann als er uns dann regelmässig eine grosse Trashgruppe zum Boss holte. Seine Entschuldigung war das er viel zu müde sei, was ich ihm ohne zweifel glaubte, denn öfters standt er nach einer besiegten Trashgruppe tatenlos in der Gegend rum und kam dann zu übernächsten Gruppe wieder angetapert, da muss er dann wohl jedes mal weggedämmert sein ^^
Er verliess dann freiwillig die Gruppe, ich hoffe mal um ins Bett zu gehen .

Das waren meine bisherigen Erlebnisse, ich bin mal auf die ersten heros gespannt ^^


----------



## Stevesteel (16. Dezember 2010)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> ...
> Mein Favorit war ein Palatank in den Schwarzfelshöhlen:
> Level 81, trug die accountgebundenen Lederschultern und hatte satte 31,5k HP (SdK-buffed). Er fragte recht freundlich ob das mit dem Tanken ginge, und da ich ihn wirklich erstaunlich gut am Leben halten konnte bekam er auch ein ja von mir zu hören. Nach dem ersten Boss verliess er uns wortlos, ich vermute mal wieder das "XYZ ist nicht gedroppt" - Syndrom ^^
> 
> ...



Von den Erbstücken für Level 80-85 gibts doch nur noch Umhang und Kopf? Oo
Was will er dann mit den Schultern?
Es droppen doch im ersten Startgebiet schon bessere grüne.


----------



## Kotnik (16. Dezember 2010)

Nach vielen Katastrophen und eigentlich der Einsicht, dass wir nur noch min. 4/5 Gilde bzw Freunde gehen, hab ich gestern nacht noch spontan eine zufällige heroische Instanz besucht.

Und was soll ich sagen: Man kann auch GLück haben 

Darf man eigentlich positives Namecalling betreiben? wenn ja, dann danke nochmal Kenzu von Baelgun.

Meine MEinung von Random-Tanks im allgemeinen und Bären im speziellen ist gerettet. Eine Gruppe, in der jeder seinen CC beherrscht, niemand meckert, wenn mal was schief läuft und am Ende auch noch alle Bosse ohne größeres Trara liegen, ist was richtig schönes. Man sieht: Wenn sich alle in der Gruppe mal ordentlich benehmen, dann läuft das uach und Hero-instanzen sind sehr schaffbar. Knackig teilweise immer noch, aber eben schaffbar.
Gut, Thron der Gezeiten ist nicht die schwerste der Instanzen würd ich sagen, aber man kann in ihr genug falsch machen. 

Man kann vor allem auch mal freundlich miteinander umgehen. Kein Vergleich zu "ey lol, mach halt ma dps, du depp"-Gruppen. Nette Atmosphäre, entspanntes Vorgehen und schwupp is man in ner stunde durch. 

Es geht also auch anders. 
Für die anderen, für die Loot-Ninjas, unhöflichen Stoffel und unkommunikativen "ey lol, cc?"-trottel, die besser mal in northrend geblieben wären, gilt: Euch werde ich konsequent aus meinem Gesichtskreis heraushalten, eine Ignoreliste will gepflegt werden und genau das, das radikale Ausgrenzen lernresistenter unsozialer Menschen, die immer gleich losflamen und alles wegwürfeln und keine Taktik kennen (wollen), lege ich allen vernünftigen Spielern auch ans Herz. Und wenn ich meine Ignoreliste auf papier fortführen muss, weil meine 50 Plätze nicht ausreichen...oO


----------



## Resch (16. Dezember 2010)

Gestern mal HdU mit 2 DD Freunden und ich als Tank. Kamen locker durch, jeder Boss im Firsttry bis auf den der die Schattenportale spawned. Der ist wirklich knackig für den Heiler, aber den braucht man ja nicht für den ABschluss. Haben ihn aber nach dem Endboss doch noch geschafft.

Hatten auch keine Flamer/Ninjas dabei alles Top gelaufen und in ca einer Stunde durch gewesen :-)


----------



## TheGui (16. Dezember 2010)

Resch schrieb:


> Gestern mal HdU mit 2 DD Freunden und ich als Tank. Kamen locker durch, jeder Boss im Firsttry bis auf den der die Schattenportale spawned. Der ist wirklich knackig für den Heiler, aber den braucht man ja nicht für den ABschluss. Haben ihn aber nach dem Endboss doch noch geschafft.
> 
> Hatten auch keine Flamer/Ninjas dabei alles Top gelaufen und in ca einer Stunde durch gewesen :-)



ich find den jetz nich so hart. darfst halt nie mehr als 1 add durchkommen lassen.

naja das krasseste was ich bis jetz erlebt hab war nen healer der in lost city die tigergruppen gepullt hat weil er leder wollte.. wurde logisch gekickt bevor er zum kürschnern ansetzen konnte


----------



## Varagon (16. Dezember 2010)

Es passiert zurzeit sehr oft das ich als Tank in eine Gruppe komme die den Dungeon bereits "bekämpft".
Oft ist es Steinerne Kern.
So auch gestern. Ich komme in eine Gruppe und eröffne erstmal das Gespräch mit einem *Hallo*, da die Kommunikation seit Cataclysm besser 
geworden ist wurde ich auch freundlich gegrüßt.

*Kurz zur Gruppe: Schurke, Priester, Mage, Hunter und meine wenigkeit Paladin*

Danach wollte ich erstmal klären warum der Boss Ozruk so viele Probleme verursacht dass der Tank leaven musste.
Die Antwort verwirrte mich etwas. Der Healer meinte, dass wenn sie den Boss pullen jedes Mal 5 Sekunden später die zwei Gruppen (4 Ele, 4 Castern (+Wichtelmassen), 3 Tauren (Wutköpfe) und eine der Großen Orgern die immer so lustig hin und her hüpfen) adden.

Ist mir persönlich noch nie passiert also entschied ich den Boss zu pullen aber vorher die Leute aufzuteilen.
Ich pulle den Boss 5 Sekunden später... ADDS! Massen von ADDS! Das führte natürlich zum wipe.
Zweiter Versuch ich habe den Leuten noch mal ihre Positionen erklärt und pulle den Boss erneut, aber diesmal hatte ich einen verdacht und behielt den Hunter und dessen ständig roten Pet im Auge und wirklich der Boss wirkt Zerkrachen (alles auf nahkampfreichweite wird zurückgekickt) sein Pet fliegt in Sichtweite der Adds und was macht das Vieh? Jawohl Spurt und RUMMMSSSS addet die Gruppe erneut WIPE.

Ich holte tief Luft und erklärte das Problem.
Der Hunter beteuerte dass sein Pet auf DEFENSIV steht und nicht ohne Befehl angreift. Um aber nicht die Gruppen machen zu müssen bat ich ihn sein Pet für den Fight im Stall zu lassen oder auf verdacht auf Tollwut zu erschießen.
Beide wollte er unverständlicherweise nicht.
Also mussten wir die 2 Gruppen machen.
Ich marke seit Cataclysm:
Also Stern für Kopfnuss und Kreis für Sheep (Verwandeln) dies hatte ich auch so erklärt um weitere Fehler auszuschließen.
Ich sage noch "Sheep Pull"...2min später noch mal „Sheep Pull!“...1min später "xy sheep jetzt Kreis!" und was macht der Mage...Das glaubt ihr nicht! Er haut mitten in die Gruppe "Blizzard" rein D:
Er stirbt zum Glück als erster der Rest konnte sich durch Vanish, Totstellen und/oder sterben retten.
Da hat es mir gereicht "Instant Kick für den Mage" 
ich habe viel Geduld aber wie kann man bitte Blizzard mit Verwandeln verwechseln. Dazu kam noch das er nichts dazu zu sagen hatte.
Kurz danach kam ein DK dazu mit dem wir dann die Gruppen umgehauen und die Instanz zu ende gebracht haben ohne weitere Verluste verzeichnen zu müssen.





 Lg Varagon





 BTW: Solche Fehler bzw Gruppen sind zum Glück die Ausnahme.


----------



## Kotnik (16. Dezember 2010)

Varagon schrieb:


> (...)
> BTW: Solche Fehler bzw Gruppen sind zum Glück die Ausnahme.



Naja, SOLCHE Fehler vielleicht, aber CC geht vielen wirklich seeeerh schwer von der Hand. Das mag jetzt wieder nach Lichking-Gebashe anhören, aber es ist auch nich ganz so bös gemeint: 

Man merkt einfach, wer es trainiert hat, früher noch minutiös und zeitlich abgestimmt zu pullen und CC zu machen und wer nicht. Ich will LK-Anfängern gar keinen Vorwurf machen. Wo hätten sie es denn lernen sollen? oO
In WotLK wars nirgendwo notwendig, also hat amns nicht gemacht. Noch nciht mal ein Totenkopf war notwenidg, weil eh gebombt wurde. Auch das merkt man bei vielen.

Wenn man in einer Gruppe ist, in der es 2 dds schaffen, gleichzeitig einen sheeppull zu machen, und zwar NACHDEM der schurke seine Kopfnuss gesetzt hat, dann sind das meist keine SPieler, die erst mit WotLK angefangen haben, tut mir leid. UNd wenn, dann hut ab.

Jäger, die eisfallen zielgenau verschießen oder gar mobs kiten können, sind eine wahre augenweide aber auch hier erkennt man einfach die Spielpraxis aus Instanzen vor WotLK. Manche kennen nicht mal mehr ihre Zauber... Ich sage nur " [CC-Spell X]????? Hab ich nich!! lol!"


----------



## Varagon (16. Dezember 2010)

Kotnik schrieb:


> ...
> Man merkt einfach, wer es trainiert hat, früher noch minutiös und zeitlich abgestimmt zu pullen und CC zu machen und wer nicht. Ich will LK-Anfängern gar keinen Vorwurf machen. Wo hätten sie es denn lernen sollen? oO
> ...
> Wenn man in einer Gruppe ist, in der es 2 dds schaffen, gleichzeitig einen sheeppull zu machen, und zwar NACHDEM der schurke seine Kopfnuss gesetzt hat...
> ...




Amen!

Edit:schreit zuviel Quote


----------



## Stevesteel (16. Dezember 2010)

naja, ich meine, daß CC kein Hexenwerk ist sondern innerhalb kürzester Zeit von jedem halbwegs interessierten Spieler erlernt werden kann, soweit noch nicht bekannt.
Daß jetzt nur Pre-WotLK Spieler diese Praxis kennen und sauber ausführen halte ich für ein Gerücht.
Es mag den ein oder anderen Spieler geben, der bestimmte Sprüche oder Fertigkeiten nicht mehr in der Leiste hat, weil sie zu selten genutzt wurde bisher, aber das wird sich durch die Heroics, wo es Pflicht wird, ändern.


----------



## Drakhgard (16. Dezember 2010)

Vor ein paar Tagen:

Gildenkollege (Shadowpriest) + Ich (Enhancer) sind Grim Batol Random HC gegangen. "Wird bereits bezwungen" - 'Oha!' dachten wir uns. Wir kommen in die Gruppe rein und merken, dass es momentan 2/4 ist. Das heißt der Drache ist der nächste Boss. Okay, soweit, so gut. Kurz die Lage überprüft, ob jeder den Boss kennt, etc... und dann kam auch schon der Pull. Lief bisher gut. Nur spawnte irgendwann das erste Add. Ich bin das Target. Ich laufe davon, laufe, laufe, laufe... Add holt mich irgendwann dann doch ein -> Tot. Okay, Gildenkollege hat wohl nicht auf Add geachtet, und der andere DD (ein DK) meinte wohl auch was besseres zu tun. Nur schnauzt mich dann der DK an, warum ich denn sterben würde, etc... pp... Naja schnauzte halt ewig lang rum. Der Tank ließ sich davon auch noch anstecken.

Nach einem kleinen Flameduell ging der nächste Try los. Diesmal war der DK das Target vom Add. Er blieb sogar stehen (!!) am Boss und wurde natürlich vom Add gekillt - weil es ziemlich nah an ihm spawnte und nur ich alleine als Melee draufholzen musste. Wollte das Add sogar noch binden, aber mein Gildi hat schon einen DoT draufgehauen und der Bind ist gebrochen. Naja - der DK schnauzte natürlich, warum man den nicht killt, blabla... Irgendwann fühlte er sich dann wohl ertappt, dass er nicht weggelaufen ist und es selbst falsch gemacht hat.
Der ist dann auch erstmal geleaved. Der bissige Tank flamte auch noch ein wenig rum, nächster DD war schon gefunden. Um es kurz zu machen: der Tank verreckte diesen Try am Mob und leavte.

Ein kleiner Blick auf Recount (ja, ein wenig orientiere ich mich schon dran) verriet: der maulende DK von vorhin fuhr gerade mal um die 3k DPS, was schon argh mager ist, bei diesen Stats heutzutage...

Naja das waren dann mit einem anderen Tank und sogar anderem Heiler noch 5 Wipes, bis Gildi + Ich schließlich keine Lust mehr hatten. Sogar mit Absprache (Gildi + Ich) hat das mit den Adds nie geklappt, weil die Leute entweder nicht gelaufen sind, oder sogar in Richtung des Eles gelaufen sind, oder das Add einfach ungünstig gespawned ist, und der Tank als Target nicht wegmoven wollte. 3x konnte ich das Add sogar binden, aber Damage hab dann immer nur ich drauf gehauen und musste es mit dem Gildenkollegen alleine legen. Auf Dauer natürlich nicht machbar, wenn keiner der Targets wegläuft oder ich das Target bin.

Naja, wir haben daraus gelernt: 2 Leute in der Gilde sind kurz vor lvl 85 bzw kurz davor, ausreichendes Gear für RHC zu haben -> ergo: nur noch mit Gilde + TS


----------



## Nexilein (16. Dezember 2010)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> naja, ich meine, daß CC kein Hexenwerk ist sondern innerhalb kürzester Zeit von jedem halbwegs interessierten Spieler erlernt werden kann, soweit noch nicht bekannt.
> Daß jetzt nur Pre-WotLK Spieler diese Praxis kennen und sauber ausführen halte ich für ein Gerücht.



/sign

Selbst wer noch nie was von CC gehört hat, kann es innerhalb von ein paar Trashruppen lernen. Vielleicht kann nicht jeder Hunter sofort 2 Adds auf einmal kiten, aber die Grundlagen sind wirklich kein Voodoo.
Ich würde behaupten wollen, dass die meisten Gruppen nicht am CC, sondern an der Unfähigkeit ihn zu erklären scheitern.


----------



## Shendria (16. Dezember 2010)

Kotnik schrieb:


> ...
> Es geht also auch anders.
> Für die anderen, für die Loot-Ninjas, unhöflichen Stoffel und unkommunikativen "ey lol, cc?"-trottel, die besser mal in northrend geblieben wären, gilt: Euch werde ich konsequent aus meinem Gesichtskreis heraushalten, eine Ignoreliste will gepflegt werden und genau das, das radikale Ausgrenzen lernresistenter unsozialer Menschen, die immer gleich losflamen und alles wegwürfeln und keine Taktik kennen (wollen), lege ich allen vernünftigen Spielern auch ans Herz. Und wenn ich meine Ignoreliste auf papier fortführen muss, weil meine 50 Plätze nicht ausreichen...oO



Das wären bei mir verdammt viele Zettel wenn ich ganz Frostwolf, Kult der Verdammten und vorallem Destromath aufschreiben müsste...  Ich glaub ich bin einfach zu mädchenhaft um mit dem Verhalten vom Großteil der Spieler oben genannter Server klar zu kommen....




Nexilein schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Selbst wer noch nie was von CC gehört hat, kann es innerhalb von ein paar Trashruppen lernen. Vielleicht kann nicht jeder Hunter sofort 2 Adds auf einmal kiten, aber die Grundlagen sind wirklich kein Voodoo.
> Ich würde behaupten wollen, dass die meisten Gruppen nicht am CC, sondern an der Unfähigkeit ihn zu erklären scheitern.



Am CC selbst wahrscheinlich nicht wirklich, aber an der Macht der Gewohnheit. 

Gewohnheit der Tanks: CHAAAAAARGEEEEEEEEE, Donnerknall blablabla (kann durch jegliches AoE-Zeug unserer Tanks ausgetauscht werden...). Oft sieht es also so aus, du bekommst ein Ziel zum CCn, und gleich darauf steht auch schon der Tank in den Mobs und vorbei is mit normalen CCn. Da kannste nur noch versuchen an die Aggro von dem Mob zu kommen und dann zu CCn, alles andere ist wenig Sinnvoll, da noch immer viele Spieler glauben AoE ist das beste das se haben... 

Gewohnheit der DD: Hmmm... was wohl... AOE, nicht antanken lassen usw. Sieht dann so aus: Tank markiert ein Ziel für CC, macht sich auf den Weg zur Gruppe und was sieht man als erstes: DnD, Saat, Blizzard.... Sinn des CC=0

Gewohnheiten von CC-Klassen selbst: Nicht daran denken.... Nach WotLk ja nicht gerade verwunderlich. Die letzten CC die ich seit BC gesehn hab, waren meistens in Ulduar beim Trash vorm General.... Waren aber auch eigentlich die einzigen, an die ich mich wirklich erinnern kann.... okay, HdR vielleicht noch ab und zu, aber wenn dann nur seeeehr selten. Wenn einem dann doch einfällt das man ja eigentlich CCn könnte, bringt es meistens schon nix mehr. In den nh-Instanzen zur Zeit frosch ich eigentlich bei jeder 3+ Gruppe, einfach nur, damit ich es nicht vergesse^^ In Hc wird es wohl dann wirklich auf froschen nach Kommando laufen, das falls z.b. ein Mob auf den Heiler stürmt ich noch froschen könnte, falls ich nicht eh schon eingeteilt bin...^^	Mir ist es momentan lieber 1x zuviel zu froschen wie 1x zuwenig....

Kiten: Ich steh da mittlerweile drauf.... XD. Blizz hat einen kleinen Designfehler beim Frosch..... er ist nicht nur zu klein, nein, viiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeel zu klein....^^ Meistens rennen die Tanks, sogar wenn sie den Mob markiert haben, einfach an meinem Frosch vorbei und zur nächsten Gruppe... Joa, nachfroschen und im Chat schreiben, das da noch was rumhüpft, das umgehaut werden will. Klappt selten. Also, Flameshock, Lavaburst, Geisterwolf und ab zum Tank mit dem Mob. Kann auch vorkommen, das wenn man schon zu zweit, dritt am Frosch steht, man einfach draufhaut und ich mit Geisterwolf immer wieder versuche auf genug Range zu kommen. Casten, laufen, casten, laufen....^^ Ich find das toll...^^


----------



## Mäuserich (16. Dezember 2010)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> Von den Erbstücken für Level 80-85 gibts doch nur noch Umhang und Kopf? Oo
> Was will er dann mit den Schultern?
> Es droppen doch im ersten Startgebiet schon bessere grüne.


Frag mich doch nicht was er damit will *Schulterzuck*
Vermutlich war er viel zu geil auf 10% XP als das er in der Lage gewesen wäre den Tooltip richtig zu lesen 

Hab sogar nen Screen davon wenn du's sehen willst


----------



## Duselette (16. Dezember 2010)

Varagon schrieb:


> Danach wollte ich erstmal klären warum der Boss Ozruk so viele Probleme verursacht dass der Tank leaven musste.
> Die Antwort verwirrte mich etwas. Der Healer meinte, dass wenn sie den Boss pullen jedes Mal 5 Sekunden später die zwei Gruppen (4 Ele, 4 Castern (+Wichtelmassen), 3 Tauren (Wutköpfe) und eine der Großen Orgern die immer so lustig hin und her hüpfen) adden.



Da kenne ich ienen geheimtrick: raum clearen. Alle Mopgruppen VOR dem Boss wegmachen. Dann hat man Ruhe und muss nicht Angst haben, das mage, Hunter, Pala oder (beliebige Klasse XYZ) Gruppen pullt.

Sorry, aber da kann der Hunter wirklich nichts dafür wenn ihr euch zu fein seid das zu machen. In der zeit wo ihr sterbt hättet ihr die ini clearen können...


----------



## Esda (16. Dezember 2010)

Duselette schrieb:


> Da kenne ich ienen geheimtrick: raum clearen. Alle Mopgruppen VOR dem Boss wegmachen. Dann hat man Ruhe und muss nicht Angst haben, das mage, Hunter, Pala oder (beliebige Klasse XYZ) Gruppen pullt.
> 
> Sorry, aber da kann der Hunter wirklich nichts dafür wenn ihr euch zu fein seid das zu machen. In der zeit wo ihr sterbt hättet ihr die ini clearen können...



Genau das hab ich auch als erstes gedacht... wenn die adden, warum killt ihr die dann nich? ^^


Eine andere Sache als CC, die allgemein gern ignoriert wird, ist aus Flammen und ähnlichem Scheiß rauszugehen... ich bin als Heiler meistens mit einer relativ festen Gruppe unterwegs (DD's wechseln ab und zu) und von dieser total verwöhnt. Rennt das Add auf den Mage zu? Er frostet, rennt weg und maunzt den Tank an, der sofort spottet. Unter der Eule spawnen Flammen? Hüpf, raus. Auf mich (Heiler) rennt ein Add zu? Eule schubst es weg, Tank spottet. Der Mob/Boss castet etwas? Mage, Schurke und Eule unterbrechen/Countern/Spellstealen. 
Alles saugute Spieler, mit denen das Heilerleben unendlich einfach ist.

Komme ich mal in eine andere Gruppe, bin ich jedes Mal überrascht, wie viel Schaden doch reinkommen kann


----------



## Varagon (17. Dezember 2010)

Duselette schrieb:


> Da kenne ich ienen geheimtrick: raum clearen. Alle Mopgruppen VOR dem Boss wegmachen. Dann hat man Ruhe und muss nicht Angst haben, das mage, Hunter, Pala oder (beliebige Klasse XYZ) Gruppen pullt.
> 
> Sorry, aber da kann der Hunter wirklich nichts dafür wenn ihr euch zu fein seid das zu machen. In der zeit wo ihr sterbt hättet ihr die ini clearen können...


_Zu fein *lol*_
Wenn du dir das richtig durchgelesen hättst wäre dir *"Ist mir persönlich noch nie passiert also entschied ich den Boss zu pullen aber vorher die Leute aufzuteilen."* aufgefallen. Aber um dich zu beruhigen es war die schuld des Hunter's wenn man denn nach einen Schuldigen sucht.




Esda schrieb:


> Genau das hab ich auch als erstes gedacht... wenn die adden, warum killt ihr die dann nich? ^^




Sie oben+ gestern war ich wieder in der Instanz und ja es geht ohne die adds auf der linken Seite machen zu müssen.
Aber wenn ihr gerne alles clearen wollt, um wirklich nichts zu adden, dann bitte dann freut euch schon mal auf Grim Batol 

lg


----------



## Stevesteel (17. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin aber auch immer wieder erstaunt, wie man sogar jetzt schon Mobs komplett umläuft und ausläßt
und dann Gefahr zu laufen, daß sie adden und daß man nach einem Wipe, wenn nicht gerade ein Instanzportal  vorhanden 
ist, ständig beim reinlaufen vorsichtig umlaufen muss.
Die bringen alle Ruf, zufällige grüne oder blaue Drops, ja sogar lila Worlddrops können dort fallen.


----------



## bkeleanor (17. Dezember 2010)

zum thema CC

ich spiele selber jäger und verschiesse die eisfalle mit freunden. aber ich muss zugeben, dass es nicht immer einfach ist diese dem dafür vorgesehen mob zu kommen zu lassen. dies liegt zum einen daran, dass mobs teils sehr dicht beisammen stehen und zum andern, dass die tanks nicht wissen, dass die eisfalle nachdem wurf noch kurze zeit benötitig um aktiv zu werden. deshalb geht bei mir auch schon mal der ein oder andere CC daneben.

schön ist dann auch, das bei solchen fehl pulls, es nicht möglich ist die eisfalle im nachhinein noch anzusetzten, da die mobs innert kürzerster Zeit voll gedotet sind^^


----------



## WotanGOP (17. Dezember 2010)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> zum thema CC
> 
> ich spiele selber jäger und verschiesse die eisfalle mit freunden. aber ich muss zugeben, dass es nicht immer einfach ist diese dem dafür vorgesehen mob zu kommen zu lassen. dies liegt zum einen daran, dass mobs teils sehr dicht beisammen stehen und zum andern, dass die tanks nicht wissen, dass die eisfalle nachdem wurf noch kurze zeit benötitig um aktiv zu werden. deshalb geht bei mir auch schon mal der ein oder andere CC daneben.
> 
> schön ist dann auch, das bei solchen fehl pulls, es nicht möglich ist die eisfalle im nachhinein noch anzusetzten, da die mobs innert kürzerster Zeit voll gedotet sind^^


Das ist Übungssache. Manche Dinge müssen auch die Tanks erst wieder lernen, bzw. überhaupt lernen, wenn sie erst mit WotLK Tank wurden.
Ich hatte gestern erstmals seit dem Addon einen Schurken dabei. Dabei fiel mir auf, wie lange es her ist, daß ich das letzte Mal ein Ziel für die Kopfnuss einteilte. Das war 2008 und die Instanz hieß Terrasse der Magister. Verdammt lange her...
Ebenso verhielt es sich mit Jäger und Eisfalle, was ich Anfang der Woche zum ersten Mal wieder dabei hatte. Auch da war die letzte Instanz, wo ich das zuvor eingeteilt hatte, TdM.

Was den Jäger angeht, hat sich übrigens der Eisfallenpull bewährt. Die anderen, inklusive Tank, dürfen nur ihren Einsatz dann nicht verpassen.


----------



## RedShirt (17. Dezember 2010)

"Pull durch CC" heißt, es wird CC angesetzt, der Mob rausgenommen und damit fängt die Gegnergruppe zu agieren an.

Wenn der Tank vorher reinstürmt o.ä. -> sein Pech
Wenn einer einen gemarkten Mob außer Totenkopf voll-dottet -> sein Pech

Ich seh das schwarz-weiß. 

Wenn 2 Mann CC machen - sprechen sie sich gefälligst ab.
Ich hatte auch wieder beim Einteilen einen rnd-Chaoten, der sofort gezaubert hat, worauf noch 5 Mann wild auf die Leute zurannten, ohne daß ich eine große Chance hatte, zu positionieren.
Ne, danke.

Die Eisfalle ist ganz gut positionierbar, aber man sollte die Gegner dann schon auf sich zukommen lassen.
Vorzugsweise sind deswegen auch Caster im CC.


----------



## Metadron72 (17. Dezember 2010)

cc pulls sollten eh von nem cc´ler gemacht werden, z.b. falle vor die gruppe legen > mage sheep pull > frosch usw. > stille auf nen caster oder h.wurf (dann sollte wirklich jeder mob nach vorn laufen) und dann is es auch egal wenn das falsche symbol in die falle rennt. 

es wird einfach das getankt (und umgehauen) was angerannt kommt bzw. nicht im cc steht. danach bestimmt dann der tank, was dass nächste focus ziel ist (meist der mob der aus der jäger falle kommt) rest wird nach gesheeped usw.


----------



## Nadurak (17. Dezember 2010)

hi

gestern war mit meinem tank in ner rnd hero (in der gilde sind leider noch nicht so viele ready fü heros) , bekomme als tank natülich sofort inv nach grim batol.

gut ich schaue mir die ander gruppe an, alles so weit in ordnung und alle aus einer gilde da denk ich mir das könnte mal gut werden. 

Bis zum ersten boss läuft alles gut, ich frage ob alle den boss kennen keine antwort

dann hab ich mal angefangen und was passiert die adds laufen alle direkt auf den heiler zu und wipe

gut kann passieren dann hab ich dem den boss halt im chat erklärt und wieder kein kommentar oder ne antwort bekommen 

nach 2 weiteren wipes wurde ICH dann aus der gruppe gekickt ohne das irgendwer was gesagt hatte 

kanns so was sein und frage hatte ihr ähnliche begegnungen


----------



## J_0_T (19. Dezember 2010)

Ansatzweise habe ich ja gute grp mit denen ich unterwegs bin... nur hatte ich vor einiger zeit einen spieler in einer grp dessen verständniss für die fähigkeiten der anderen sowie auch team verhalten ein fremdwort schien.

Man musste sagen das er ein offtank war und wir im Flammenschlund waren. Bein ersten boss... den trogg wipten wir dann auch ein paar mal wobei der betreffende Worgen Warri immer mit unpassenden komentaren um sich warf. Okay nix schlimmes aber halb immer mit vorwurfs ton etc. 

Dann, wir waren immer noch an ein un den selben boss... machte er nachdem unser pala tank starb... der heal machte sein bestes aber versucht ma nen pseudo tak zu heilen... und ich meine nicht den pala. Ok pala im dreck... ich als schurke un nem hexer erst ma das biest am heal weggekloppt... und was macht der worge... rennt bis zum eingang mit dem boss und schreit nach heal und so weiter... da er einige km außer heal range war verreckte er...

Ok... boss kam und ich, der hexer und der heal machten den boss dann rund... war knapp aber ging. 

NAchdem der worge wieder rein war fing er ma locker zu flamen an warum er keinen heal bekommen habe... ich als antwort heal range? Er dann weiter warum der heiler sich erdreistet den tank zu heilen und die anderen dd's wobei er als worge doch der macker wäre, den vote für den heal habe ich eigendlich noch abwenden können aber der worge drehte weiter durch und fing erst ma richtig zu flamen an... naja die antwort bekam er dann durch mich mit nem kick-vote den allen zustimmten.

Danach stellten wir fest das die ini viel leichter wurde als wir den worgen Krieger los waren.


Will ja nix sagen, aber mir fällt auf das wenn es noob klassen gibt, definitiv auch rassen im diesem spiel gibt. Denn mir fallen oft worgen spieler auf mit erbstücken und auch ohne die nicht so direkt teamfähig sind.


Ich entschuldige mich hiermit bei all denen die ihre klasse verstehen und auch spielen können, aber wie sagt man die faulen äpfel die man findet mach dennoch ne ganze ernte kaputt


----------



## Luminesce (20. Dezember 2010)

Zwei Freundinnen von mir haben sich um zu twinken einen Worgen auf meinem Server gemacht (wir haben zuvor noch nie zusammen gespielt)
Nachdem jeder von uns auf level 15 war suchten wir noch 2 DDs. Todesmienen lief ganz oke, starb niemand aber meine Freundin hatte mühe die Aggro zu behalten. Danach kam Burg Schattenfang...
Unsere Gruppe

1. Tank Druide, lvl 17 (Freundin) + scheiss Rüssi, alle hatten mehr Hp wie ihr Bärchen XD
2. Heal Pala, lvl 17 (ich)
3. DD Schurke, lvl 19 (Freundin)
4. DD Mage, lvl 23 (rdm)
5. DD Hexer, lvl 23 (rdm)

Gut die ersten paar Mob Gruppen waren ganz oke, beim ersten Boss gab es den ersten Wipe, den Tank, danach mich, dann die DDs. Wir versuchten es nochmal. Der Tank frass enorm viel Schaden, der Boss onehittete sie ständig und ich war sehr schnell oom und warf so oft es ging einen Manatrank ein. Nachdem der Tank nocheinmal starb, tankte der Schurke zuende und schliesslich lag der Boss.

Beim zweiten war es wesentlich schwieriger... Der Tank starb als ich oom ging (ständig overhealen) und so beschlossen wir den Void tanken zu lassen. Dies hat beim zweiten Versuch geklappt  (beim ersten starb ich, weil die Adds auf mich losgingen und ich keine Chance hatte zu heilen), da dann der Dudu die Adds an sich Band.

Den dritten Boss tankte der Schurke, lief ganz oke.

Beim letzten Boss (2 stunden später!!) tankte der Void, nachdem ich starb, starb leider kurzdarauf auch der Dudu und Wipe. Ich hatte leider keine Zeit mehr um es nocheinmal zu versuchen und auch meine SchurkenFreundin nicht. Unter uns war die Stimmung toll, wir waren nicht sauer aufeinander (die anderen zwei DDs inbegriffen) da sich jeder über jeden lustig machte. Wirklich mal ne amüsante Gruppe gewesen auch wenn alles schief  lief. 
Werden es heute Abend nocheinmal versuchen, diesmal aber mit rdm Tank *g*

Dafür waren wir auf dem BG ein gutes Trio.


----------



## Killbin (20. Dezember 2010)

Nadurak schrieb:


> hi
> 
> gestern war mit meinem tank in ner rnd hero (in der gilde sind leider noch nicht so viele ready fü heros) , bekomme als tank natülich sofort inv nach grim batol.
> 
> ...



Doch, doch, glaub mir.... das ist normal..... haben schon ganz andere Geschichten erlebt.
Ist traurig, aber wahr. Seit WoW so bekannt und "kommerz" ist, ist das Spiel voller Noobs.
Damals noch Counter Strike gespielt, ist nun eben WoW "in". Und genau das merkt man wenn man in Instanzen geht und die Inis wieder schön schwer werden (sodass man Skill/Erfahrung braucht).
Man muss ja nur mal im Chat das Gebabbel lesen, in einer Hauptstadt (z.B. Stormwind).
Noch nie solch einen Dünnpfiff gelesen. 
Meine Güte, vermisse ich die 1-60 Zeiten (Classic).
*schnief*


----------



## Mäuserich (20. Dezember 2010)

Gestern war es soweit, kurz nach Mitternacht wurde meine kleine Sonnenfell, ihres Zeichens Heilig-Paladina, 85.
Da ich *sich selbst auf die Schulter klopft* ganz gut geplant habe, und von 84 nur durch die 3 High-Level Inis (Grim Batol, Hallen des Ursprungs, Tol'vir) gelevelt habe und aus Wrath 4k Gerechtigkeitspunkte hatte war ich sofort bereit mich in heros zu stürzen ohne noch gross equip in non-heros farmen zu müssen.

Also ging es los:

Anlauf Nr. 1 verschlug mich in eine bereits begonnene Gruppe in die Schwarzfelshöhlen, direkt vor dem Schmiedemeister. Der Tank war wie ich auch wohl so gerade hoch genug um sich für ne hero anmelden zu können, also sollte mir eine schwere Aufgabe bevorstehen.
An den zwei Feuerelementaren wipten wir insgesamt 4 mal, bis die DDs die kleinen Adds ignorierten und die grossen umfocussten. Weitere 3 Wipes am Boss später löste sich die Gruppe auf.
Irgendwie war ich da schon am zweifeln ob ich es nicht übertrieben hatte, aber einen Versuch wollte ich noch starten.

Also verschlug mich Anlauf Nr. 2 nach Grim Batol.
Auch dieser Tank strotze nicht wirklich vor Equip, aber ich liess es auf den Versuch ankommen.
Der Trash heilte sich dank sauberem CC sehr angenehm, allerdings hatte ich ein etwas mulmiges Gefühl wie es wohl bei den Bossen aussehen wird wenn CC nichts mehr verhindert.
Dank eines sauberen Bomben-Flugs standen wir dann auch recht schnell vor dem ersten Boss. Und dieser lief, von dem Verlust des Hexenmeisters mal abgesehen, sehr gut, so dass ich meinen ersten hero-Kill verbuchen konnte.
Insgesamt verlief die Instanz sehr gut, Boss 1-3 lagen jeweils im first Try, und Edurax wurde im ersten Try auf 2000 HP runter gebracht, Der nächste Try war dann ein absoluter Bilderbuchkill (ich noch bei 90% Mana ^^).

Im Verlauf des Tages machte ich noch weitere Heros (alle vollständig Random), davon verliefen bis auf eine Ausnahme alle ziemlich gut, maximal 1 oder 2 wipes und alle clear.
Unterm Strich war ich überrascht, die neuen Heros empfand ich bislang als erheblich einfacher als gedacht. Ein mittelmässiger Tank sowie guter CC-fähiger DD reichen eigendlich aus um alles zu bestehen, so zumindest meine Erfahrung.

Die einzige Gruppe bei der ich kapitulieren musste war eine steinerner Kern Gruppe die trotz gutem zureden und Tips geben unfähig war auch nur einen Mob zu cc'n, da wurds mir nach 4 wipes am ersten Trashpack zu blöd.

Mein Fazit bislang:
Ich hatte fast nur nette Leute Leute in den heros mit zumindest einem Ansatz von Spielskill. Die heros sind bislang (Grim Batol, Vortexgipfel, HdU und Tol'vir hab ich bislang erledigt) allesamt gut schaffbar und machen Spass, sind aber meiner Meinung nach nicht im Ansatz so hart wie ihr Ruf.
Mal schaun ob sich mein Eindruck heute fortsetzt.


----------



## Feuerkatze (20. Dezember 2010)

In letzter Zeit gehe ich zum Glück fast nur Gildenintern. Manchmal fehlt uns aber einer und der muss dann wohl Random geholt werden (meist Heiler). 
Letztens dann Tol'Vir Hero. 

Wir ziehen los, DK-Tank, Ele-Schami, Retri-Pala, SV-Jäger und der random Holypala. Wir hatten dem Heiler zwar die TS-Daten gepostet, hat er aber nicht genutzt. Auch gut. 
Mit 3 CC (Frosch, Busse, Eisfalle/Einschläfern) haben wir dann nach und nach die Ini aufgeräumt. 
Dann stehen wir vorm Endboss. Kommentar vom Heiler: "oh wir sind ja auf Hero hier drin, ich dachte die ganze Zeit es ist normal" Ich hab erstmal herzlich lachen müssen, war wohl dank CC nicht wirklich anstrengend für ihn. 

Danach dann gleich weiter (wir wurden schon etwas müde, aber eine geht noch oder so). 
Diesmal im Schwarzfels. Wieder die Gleiche Gruppe nur ein anderer (auch Pala) Heiler. 

Wir wipen erstmal fröhlich so 4 oder 5 mal am ersten Boss. und so ging es dann weiter. Trash immer schön gemacht, aber teilweise echt übles Movement vom DK. Der hat sich dann auch ständig beim Heiler entschuldigt und der Heiler hat das mit stoischer Gelassenheit hingenommen. Sehr angenehm das.


----------



## Gnorfal (20. Dezember 2010)

Heute morgen 7.40 Uhr: Grim Batol
Gruppe besteht aus Priester, Hexer, Mage, Palatank und mir (DK-DD)

Steintrogg-trash ohne Zeichen(normal halt)

Palatank: "Ey DK, Ziel vom Ziel sagt Dir was?"
Ich:"Jo, aber bei meinen dps ist es egal, auf welchen der Steintrogg trashies ich kloppe, is ja nur Trash.
Palatank:"Kannst ma aufhören Dich wie ein Volltrottel aufzuführen?"
Ich:"Was willst Du von mir? Das ist Trash und ohne Zeichen hab ich freigabe, auf jedes Ziel zu gehen. Ausserdem mach ich gerade 42k dps bei dem Müll, da isses egal, woher ich die Aggro bekomme."

Stille.

1. Boss, vorne die 3 Zwielichtheinies mit dem "Durrn-Verschnitt.
Palatasnk stezt Mond auf einen der Zwielichtheinies, rennt rein und schmeisst Weihe. Boss kommt, greift mit ein den Kampf->wipe.
Ich:"Können wir die nach hinten ziehen? Ich kann einen zum schweigen bringen und nen andern herziehen."

Stille.
Nächster Versuch genauso.
Ich:"Votet mich bitte raus, ein Palatank der andere als Volltrottel bezeichnet und sich selbst wie der Chef von allen aufführt is nix für mich."

Vote kommt, allerdings nicht gegen mich sondern den Pala. Vote-Kommentar: "Mieser Tank".
Ich switche auf Tank, neuen DD gesucht und Grim Batol fertig gemacht.

An dieser Stelle aus gegebenem Anlass:
Liebe Möchtegern Tanks->Warris: Ihr müsst net immer reinstürmen und donnerknallen, es geht auch anders. 
Liebe Möchtegern Tanks->Paladin: Heiliger Zorn is echt zum tanken da, nicht nur das was eure Eltern bekommen, wenn ihr wieder zu lang am Rechner wart.
Liebe Schurken->Stunnen geht echt nur mit vorher aktivierter Verstohlenheit.
Liebe Hunter->Eisfalle is nicht zum sofortigen Öffnen gedacht.
Liebe Mages->Einen Tisch zu Beginn der Instanz zu stellen, verbraucht wirklich kein Holz.

...to be wahrscheinlich continued...


----------



## odinxd (20. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe am WE sowohl eine sehr gute als auch sehr schlechte Erfahrung mit RDM-Gruppen gemacht,

Die Schlechte:

Random Gruppe Schwarzfelshöhlen HC. Wir hatten schon bei den ersten beiden Bossen einige Wipes hinter uns aber beschwert hatte sich niemand. Nun kam der allseits beliebte Schmiedemeister. Unsere Gruppenzusammensetzung war ein Bärchentank, Meele Schami, Retri (ich), IMBAROXXORMAGE, und Priesterheiler. 
Es gab direkt einige Wipes aber mit jedem Wipe hat sich die Anzahl der Adds die zusätzlich kamen verringert da unser Bärchen die Taktik immer besser verstand. Es waren aber noch viele Adds die auch gerne mal den Heiler bedrohten also sind Schami und ich immer den Adds hinterhergerannt um diese zu vermöbeln. IMBAROXXORMAGE ( durchgehend auf dem Boss geblieben ) fand dann irgendwann das wir Meeles zu wenig Schaden machten ala: Warum macht der Pala weniger DMG als der Tank. Meine Antwort: Weil ich den Adds hinterherenne um sie umzuklatschen. Nächster Try klappte wieder nicht da Schami und ich echt Probleme mit den Adds hatten, wiedermal kam ein freundlicher Satz vom Mage: Wenn ich den DMG sehe krieg ich das kotzen!! ( Post Recount im Gruppenchat ). Nun hatten alle die Schnauze voll von dem Klugscheisser.
Antwort Meele Schami : Wir sind Mdds wir müssen den Adds hinterherlaufen!
Antwort Bärchentank : Die Meeles laufen halt länger zu den Adds!
Antwort Ich: Denn mach halt endlich dein P...elmeter aus! WOTLK ist Vorbei!!!

Kurz darauf verliess IMBAROXXORMAGE die Grp mitm Satz von wegen jaja ihr Skiller, solche Noobs hab ich lang net mehr gesehen. Nach dem Invite eines neuen DDs lag dieser Boss dann auch direkt und wir machten fröhlich die Ini fertig 

Nun die Gute^^:

Eine Random Hero wollte ich noch schaffen, bekam einen Invite Todesmienen... oje noch nicht drin gewesen.
Gucke mir die Grp an... nochmal oje nur Gildies. Vorm ersten Boss sagte ich dann mutig... Bekomme ich ne Kurze erklärung war hier noch nie. Ich stellte mich also schonmal auf einen Kick ein aber... NEIN. Es kam ein freundliches: Magst zu uns ins TS kommen?  Da sag ich nicht nein also rein freundlich begrüsst und der Tank welcher die Ini schon gut kannte erklärte jeden Boss sehr gut verständlich.

Ohne Grosse Probleme durchgerannt bis auf einen Wipe da ich den Schnitter steuern sollte und erst nicht mit den Adds klarkam. Das ging beim 2ten Versuch aber Problemlos.
Dann hatten wir noch beim Hürdenlauf am Ende einige Probleme aber im Grossen und ganzen war es ein Super sauberer Run der Viel Spass machte.

Solche Gruppen Wünscht man sich doch gerne für die neuen Inis und an alle IMBAROXXOR Recount > ALL Gucker: Haut ab, spielt Counter Strike oder versucht zu verstehen was Taktik bedeutet!

MFG


----------



## WotanGOP (20. Dezember 2010)

Licht und Schatten gab es gestern bei mir in Grim Batol. Aber von vorn...

Eine nette Heilerin aus meiner Gilde fragte im Gildenchannel, ob ein Tank da wäre, der in Grim Batol einspringen möchte. Ich ließ mich dann dazu hinreißen, zu helfen. Wie ich dann erfuhr, waren schon zwei Tanks abhanden gekommen und es lagen lediglich jene Troggs am Anfang. Der erste war wohl nach einem Wipe bei der ersten Trashgruppe verschwunden, der zweite direkt, nachdem er gesehen hat, welche Instanz für ihn ausgewählt wurde. Naja, ich für meinen Teil finde Grim Batol nicht so schwer. Die Gruppe kann es sich nur selbst schwer machen durch spielerische Defizite oder Unerfahrenheit. Zwei aus der Gruppe kannten die Instanz noch überhaupt nicht, da war klar, daß es nicht ganz ohne Wipes ablaufen wird. Ich mag diese Instanz sogar, da ich sie sehr gut designed finde. Wir habend ann also losgelegt und bis zum ersten Boss ging es ohne Tote. Naja, zumindest fast. der Offkrieger, einziger Random, fiel eine Etage tiefer, quasi "dumm gelaufen" im wahrsten Sinn des Wortes.
Beim ersten Boss sind wir dann zwei Mal gestorben. Mit zwei Nahkämpfern war das einfach etwas suboptimal und die Heilerin, naja, sie ist nicht unbedingt die Beweglichste. Nach dem zweiten Wipe war der Offkrieger dann weg. Für mich war das mal wieder ein schlechtes Beispiel. Das nächste kam auch prompt hinterher. Ich hab die Randomsuche nach einem neuen DD angeworfen. Es war ein Jäger. Er war kaum drin in der Instanz, da war er auch schon wieder draussen. Ich frage mich ernsthaft: Wieso warte ich ewig im Dungeonfinder auf eine Gruppe, um dann sofort wieder zu verschwinden? Unerklärlich ist das...
Aber dann kam der Lichtblick! Und das war ein sehr angenehmes Erlebnis. Als neuen Ersatz bekamen wir einen Hexer. Ich liebe Hexer. Sie sind meine lieblings DD-Klasse, ich spiele nebenbei auch selbst einen. Der Hexer kam nun zu uns. Er stellte sofort einen Brunnen auf. Er kam, auch wenn es etwas dauerte, direkt ins TS. Nach einem weiteren Wipe, weil der Elitetrogg nicht schnell genug down ging, lag der Boss. Man muß sich ja doch manchmal erst kurz aufeinander einspielen. Dann ging es weiter zum zweiten Boss. Da hatten wir einige Probleme. Ich war bisher nur mit einem anderen Heiler dort, immer mit dem selben. Wenn der Boss zwei Einhandwaffen trägt, war mir bisher nicht bewußt, daß da ein Feuerdebuff hochstapelt. Und irgendwie machte er mit dem brennenden Einhandkolben auf einmal deutlich mehr Schaden auf mich, als früher. Vorher habe ich ihn immer durchgetankt, jetzt war kiten unverzichtbar. Nach ein paar Wipes, weil auch noch andere Dinge schief gingen, wie Heiler tot und so weiter, lag er dann. Der Random-Hexer war immer noch da. Er war zwar im TS ruhiger aber er meckerte nicht. Weiter gings also. Der Dritte Boss sorgte auch für einen Wipe und der Endboss dann auch noch für einige. Mal stand einer nicht ganz im Auge, mal ging ein Add nicht schnell genug down, das Heiler Mana war auch noch ein Problem, sie ist noch nicht so erfahren mit den neuen Instanzen, wie manch anderer, usw.
Insgesamt waren wir ca. 3 Stunden in der Instanz. Aber wir haben uns durchgebissen, wie man es manchmal eben einfach tun muß. Und am Ende war der Hexer immernoch da. Und hat sich auch noch höflich für die Instanz bedankt, ohne auch nur einmal gemurrt zu haben. Und obendrein hat er auch noch guten Schaden gemacht, also einem Hexer durchaus angemessen. Daumen hoch für diesen Hexer!


----------



## HöllenPhoenix (20. Dezember 2010)

Also das genialste was mir passiert ist war in einer Lichking ini 
Ahn Kahret oder wie man die schreibt 
Hier habe ich ja schon einige schöne sachen erfahren aber das an diesem Tag war echt der hammer 
Ich war also mit meinem Jäger dort unterwegs und es lief eigentlich alles soweit gut.
!. Boss down und air waren auf dem weg diese 2 Komischen eier zu deaktivieren wo da auf den Platformen sind.
So Auf der Fläche unten wo man hochläuft zu den eiern wo auch diese 2 Riesen sind hat sich das lustigste Spektakel abgespielt ^^
Wer den Trash da kennt der weis das die Fearen können.
Das ist ja bekannt ^^
Tank Pullt ich hetz beiom Pet drauf mach Schaden.
Jetzt wird der Krieger UND mein Pet weggefeart in irgendeine Ecke.
Trashpull durch fear war da ned abzusehen.
Also kamm mal die ganze fläsche angerannt und wir wipten fast.
(der tank und ich haben des schnell weggebombt....)
Jetzt kam eine Lustige aussage vom Schamanenheiler welchen ich nie vergessen werde: "Sag mal bist du so blöd oder warum hast du dein Pet drausen?"
Diese aussage brachte mich erst zum schmunzeln beim weiteren überlegen zum lachen 
Ein Jäger ohne pet?
Dann kann ich auch was anderes spielen ^^
Ich antwortet oim höfflich: "Ich bin jäger und habe euin pet und darf dieses benutzen wenn es gefeart wird kann ich nix zu du hättest ja antifeartotem stellen könen wenn du weist was hier gefeart wird. Desweiteren der Hexer hat ja auch sein Pet drausen und er frostmage warum sollte ich es dann ned dürfen?"
Der Schamane darauf: "auch noch fresh werden oder wie als ob das jetzt meine schuld gewesen wäre du hast als hunter dein pet ned drausen zu haben wenn mobs fearen"
Ich daraf nur: "naja du hast dein antifear drausen zu haben wenn mobs fearen als schamane "
Ich wurde drauaf aaus der gruppe entfernt mit der begründung "hat sein pet drausen" weis ich weil gildenkollege dabei war aber 3:1 stimmverhältniss naja ^^

Fand icgh nur amüsant was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## Problembeere (20. Dezember 2010)

Ist jetzt keine spezielle Geschichte, passiert mir aber ständig in rnd Inis:
der Tank markt wunderbar die verschiedenen CCs, ich als Schurke darf natürlich sappen, man freut sich schon auf den angenehmen, stressfreien Run.
Also steht da im /p: Kreis bitte sheepen, Stern bitte sappen, go!
Bäm, sheep is drin, ich steh hinter meinem Mob, die Hand schon auf der Taste und gucke blöd. Knapp dem Wipe entgangen weil Nierenhieb, Silence etc etc ja trotzdem noch funktionieren (Blind und Solarplexus in der Regel nicht weil zu viel Schaden auf alle Mobs kommt ^^), wird danach immer erst mal geflamed, warum denn nicht gesappt wurde. Und die Antwort auf den berechtigten Einwand, dass ich keine Mobs sappen kann, die schon im Kampf sind, ist nur allzu oft ein Kickvote


----------



## RippedLife (20. Dezember 2010)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> Palatank: "Ey DK, Ziel vom Ziel sagt Dir was?"
> Ich:"Jo, aber bei meinen dps ist es egal, auf welchen der Steintrogg trashies ich kloppe, is ja nur Trash.
> Palatank:"Kannst ma aufhören Dich wie ein Volltrottel aufzuführen?"
> Ich:"Was willst Du von mir? Das ist Trash und ohne Zeichen hab ich freigabe, auf jedes Ziel zu gehen. Ausserdem mach ich gerade 42k dps bei dem Müll, da isses egal, woher ich die Aggro bekomme."
> ...


----------



## Werhamster (20. Dezember 2010)

HöllenPhoenix schrieb:


> Fand ich nur amüsant was sagt ihr dazu?



Dazu sage ich: lol   





An Randomgruppen nervt mich am meisten wenn jemand abhaut, und ALLE anderen folgen.....

DD: ich muss weg, bb

Tank geht, Heiler geht, DD geht, ich steh alleine rum und denke "wtf?"

ich HASSE das ....


----------



## Naldina (20. Dezember 2010)

Ich weiß nur dass ich schon diversen Spielern erklären musste, dass man Zauber unterbrechen kann.


----------



## sensêij1988 (20. Dezember 2010)

Werhamster schrieb:


> Dazu sage ich: lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Und das bei 40 min wartezwit -.-





naja gehe eh fast nur noch gildenintern


----------



## Werhamster (20. Dezember 2010)

sensêij1988 schrieb:


> Und das bei 40 min wartezwit -.-


genau X_x Und ich wette diese ganzen DDs melden sich danach NEU im Dungeonfinder an.


----------



## -Migu- (20. Dezember 2010)

Das ärgerlichste an den Inis bzw davor ist, wenn das Fenster aufgeht, und alle ein Häkchen machen müssen...

IMMER, ich wiederhol mich gern, IMMER ist ein DD nicht bereit und ich vergeude 30 Sekunden meines Lebens...

Rekord ist bei 7 Mal hintereinander...

AAARGH *Enrage*

Zum Thema CC noch, ich mark (als Heiler) die Mobs, weil mein Tank Kollege das nicht machen will (Faulheit).. Wir hatten Krieger, Pala und Priester.. 

HdU.. 1. Mob Gruppe... Ich sag an: "Stern = frosch und Kreis=mindcontrol bitte" ... Ich verhex den einen, die Grp stürmt auf uns los... ich beobachte den Priest...

"Gedankenstachel... Gedankenschlag..Gedankenschinden"...

Grp down (mit bisschen mehr Aufwand) 

Plötzlich im Chat: "Ach?! du meintest mich???"

Ich: "wen siehst du hier noch in der gruppe der mindcontrol kann?"

Priest: "ach laber nicht, immer diese sch**** englischen ausdrücke, wir sind hier in deutschland, nur weil du freak solche ausdrücke kennst, heisst das nix"

Ich: "freak ist auch englisch...."

Priest: "das hat sich eingebürgert in die deutsche sprache"

Ich: "genau wie Mindcontrol in WoW, dieser begriff wird von vielen deutschsprachigen spielern verwendet"

Priest: "von dir in deinem keller vielleicht..."

--- Ich denk mir, lass gut sein, nächste Mobs ---

Ich: "ok, dann, bitte gedanken-kontrollierst du Kreis"..

Priest: "moment, muss ich in die Leiste ziehn"

/facepalm
Dann konnt ichs mir jedoch nicht verkneifen, warum er in ner Gilde mit englischem Namen ist... ¨

"OMG, das is was ganz anderes, "

naaatürlich... Aber man ist ja in Deutschland, was... lolwut


----------



## WotanGOP (21. Dezember 2010)

Naja, die Wartezeit auf Randomgruppen für DDs liegt am Verhalten der DDs in der Vergangenheit. Ich kann jeden, aber auch wirklich jeden, Tank verstehen, dem lieber die Finger abfaulen, als den Dungeonfinder zu benutzen. Man trifft da ja zu gerne auf DDs, die in WotLK meinten, sie wären die Größten, und das heute immernoch von sich denken, aber beschissen spielen. Nein! Danke!


----------



## RedShirt (21. Dezember 2010)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Tank verstehen, dem lieber die Finger abfaulen, als den Dungeonfinder zu benutzen.
> (snip)
> 
> Nein! Danke!



Danke für Dein Verständnis


----------



## Stevesteel (23. Dezember 2010)

Ich war gestern eine geschlagene Stunde im Dungeonfinder.
Es erschien das Einladefenster und ich landete in der verlorenen Stadt der Tol'vir.
Paladintank, Heilschamane, Schurke, Jäger und ich mit mit meinem Hexenmeister.
Der Heilschamane schrieb in den Chat, "SDM buffen".
Der Paladin buffte diesen, ich dachte mir etwas verwundert, hm, was kann der Heilschamane damit anfangen, aber egal.
So, der Schurke sprintete über die Brücke, links in die erste Mobgruppe und warf, in der Gruppe angekommen, Klingenwirbel an.
Der Paladin rannte in seine Richtung, evtl. um ihm die Mobs abzuspotten, der Schurke versuchte zurückzukommen, starb natürlich auf dem Rückweg.
1 Sekunde später verliessen der Schurke und der Heilschamane die Gruppe, der Paladin fragte verwundert, was das jetzt sollte.
Ich wusste es auch nicht, wir meldeten uns neu an.
Ich ging ein wenig questen, aber nach 5min wartens verließ uns dann der Paladin und der Rest der Gruppe (Jäger und ich) lösten uns dann in Wohlgefallen auf -_-
Alles sehr merkwürdig.


----------



## Esda (23. Dezember 2010)

Mh, SDM ist inzwischen für alle gut. Oder überbufft das Schamietotem?


----------



## Demontra (23. Dezember 2010)

sdm ist nun eine mischung aus dem alten sdm und sdw, für heiler also super


----------



## Stevesteel (23. Dezember 2010)

Aha, habe es auch gerade gelesen, dann macht es natürlich Sinn.
Ich selbst gebe immer SDK, muss ich wohl nochmal überdenken


----------



## qqqqq942 (23. Dezember 2010)

Luminesce schrieb:


> Zwei Freundinnen von mir haben sich um zu twinken einen Worgen auf meinem Server gemacht (wir haben zuvor noch nie zusammen gespielt)
> Nachdem jeder von uns auf level 15 war suchten wir noch 2 DDs. Todesmienen lief ganz oke, starb niemand aber meine Freundin hatte mühe die Aggro zu behalten. Danach kam Burg Schattenfang...
> Unsere Gruppe
> 
> ...





mit Erbstücken sieht das alles wieder anders aus...


----------



## Kotnik (23. Dezember 2010)

Esda schrieb:


> Mh, SDM ist inzwischen für alle gut. Oder überbufft das Schamietotem?



Also, SdM ist mittlerweile auf einer Buffschiene mit Stärke der Monstrosität und dem Melee-Schami-Buff (10% AP), aber NICHT mit erdstärke.

Erdstärke erhöht str und agi, ebenso wie Horn des Winters und (!) Schlachtruf vom Krieger.

Sprich, wenn man schamitotem stellt, kann man statt schlachtruf befehlsruf machen und dnenoch sdm buffen, weil sich das nicht ausschließt.


----------



## Virikas (23. Dezember 2010)

Gestern im Kral der Klingenhauer..
Mein Worgen Warrytwink (LvL 35) als Tank
War lustig und spassig, whipefrei durch. Nur einmal bin ich beim durhc die Gegend springen von einer Brücke gefallen und wir haben ne extra runde gedreht. Hat sich aber keiner beschwert, es gab 2 Level während der Ini (inkl. Ini Quests), aggro kein Thema, auch wenn mich gern mal der Arkanbeschuss vom Mage überholt hat. Ein Schildschlag und der Mob bleibt bis zu seinem virtuellen Ableben bei mir 

Tankaggro auf dem Level: Unglaublich (am Boss Singeltarget ~50k Aggro, der nächstfolgende mit nichtmal 5...) heftig. Schaden auf mich schien auch gut zu sein, jedenfalls hatte ich bei keinem Blick auf den Heilerbalken das Gefühl Pause machen zu müssen. Selbst mehrere Gruppen pullen kein Thema. Nichts haut ab und ich bin gut heilbar. Was will man mehr?


----------



## Waldman (23. Dezember 2010)

Da möchte ich mich doch diesem Thread anschließen und meine Instanzerfahrung von gestern Abend mit euch teilen.

Die Protagonisten, ein Krieger-Tank aus meiner Gilde, ein Shadow (rnd), ein Hunter (rnd), ein Druiden-Heiler (rnd) und meine Wenigkeit (Schurke).

Die Örtlichkeit war Schwarzfelshöhlen hero.

Situation Karsh Stahlbieger (der mit der Feuersäule) : Der Tank hat einen DC und kann somit nicht mehr kiten, daraus resultiert ein Wipe. Der geschätzte Druide analysiert und beginnt mir zu erklären, welch schlechte Spielweise ich an den Tag lege. Auf Nachfrage, was er denn meine, bekomme ich zu hören: 

Druide: "Alter ... kann der Rogue mal mit auf die Adds gehen?"
ich: "Mein Freund, mir war es möglich auf 2 der 3 Adds zu gehen, auf die habe ich Schaden gemacht."
Druide: "Junge du hast 9% Schaden auf die Adds gemacht, das ist LOW. Der Hunter hat 13% und der Shadow 11%."
ich: "Du erkennst aber schon, dass die Adds vor mir weglaufen, wenn ein Range Aggro von Ihnen zieht, dir sollte auch sicherlich nicht entgangen sein, dass ich Melee bin und nur eine begrenzte Range für meine Angriffe habe. Weiterhin verfüge ich nicht über Fähigkeiten eines Casters, der aus nahezu jeder Lage Schaden sofort wirken kann?"

-Kurze Zeit Ruhe.-

Druide: "Du bist low, ich kenne Rogues, die machen mehr Schaden."

^^ Alles klar. Der Tank war wieder online, wir wollen weitermachen, kommt vom Dudu die Ansage, mom Mana reggen. Ok, wir warten, komisch der Manapool ändert sich nur geringfügig. 
Tank: "Ehm brauchst du noch länger? Tipp: Mit Hilfe von Wasser regeneriert eine Manaklasse schneller Mana." Ich schmunzel mir einen.
Druide: "m0wl, ich hab keines dabei. Priester mach mal Hymne!" 
ich: "Hättest dich auch aus der Instanz teleportieren können, um dir welches zu kaufen, oder aber den Priester fragen?"

-Schweigen-

Tank-Pull -> Wie zu erwarten, erhalte ich keine Heilung. Da mag mich wohl einer nicht. Naja Gesundung, Mantel der Schatten, Healpott und Verbände helfen mir nicht zu sterben. Ich denke mir noch, ok, vielleicht hatte er Manaprobleme oder aber zu viel mit dem Tank zu tun, nein, jeder wird geheilt nur ich eben nicht, auch nach dem Kampf. Auf meine Frage, ob er so eingeschnappt sei, dass er bei mir das Heilen vergisst, erhalte ich als Antwort, ich könne mich doch schließlich selbst verbinden. Darauf antworte ich ihm, welche Maßnahmen ich ergriffen habe, dies mit unter aber nicht ausreichend sein kann. Meint er, ich könne mich ja hinsetzen und essen. 
Daraufhin entgegne ich Ihm, dass es sich als schwierig erweist im Kampf sich zu setzen und dabei zu essen. 

-Schweigen-

Druide: "Kekse"
ich: "Ja ist ja auch Weihnachten, die Kekse lassen sich nur ebenfalls schlecht als Nahrung verwenden, wenn man sich im Kampf befindet." (Ich denke mir so, vielleicht möchte er mich nur auf den Umstand hinweisen, dass ich als Schurke ja Vanish nutzen kann, sollte ich aus dem Kampf kommen, könnte ich auch essen. Thx 4 Info.)

Da kurz nach diesem Kampf der Druide über 70% Mana verfügt, wundert sich der Krieger, warum er nur unzureichend Heilung während des Kampfes erhalten habe. Der Druide kontert: "HDF, besorg du dir mal besseres Equip, dann muss ich auch nicht so viel heilen." Ein lautes HAHA bricht aus mir heraus. (Zur Info, der Tank hat den Gearstand den man mittels Heroinstanzen erfarmen kann. Naja, witzig.)

Na gut, der Boss liegt ja im Dreck, die Instanz ist bald vorbei, ich denke mir, bald hast du es geschafft. Ich denke mir so, das hat alles keinen Sinn, mit dem jungen Mann zu diskutieren und ist mir auch der Tastenanschläge nicht weiter wert. Auch der Hunter erfreut sich im weiteren Verlauf einiger hilfreicher Tipps des Druiden, wie: "Alter ist das ne Frostfall oder Eisfalle, du kennst den Unterschied oder?" Der Hunter schweigt, es war die korrekte Falle. Schön, dass sich nicht noch mehr Leute auf dieses Niveau herablassen denke ich mir so.

Im großen und ganzen, ging meine Taktik nicht auf mit dem Selbstheilen, was zur Folge hatte gestorben zu sein. Abschließend kam vor Gruppen-Leave noch von Shadow: "@Schurke, du bist ein Vollnap." Ok, zur Kenntnis genommen^^ Was soll man sich da ärgern, wer weiß, wie lange der Schüler heute schon in seinem Keller WoW gezockt hat und dabei vergessen hat Frischluft reinzulassen.

Im Nachhinein kann man darüber nur schmunzeln, da waren noch o ein paar kleinere Highlights, die aber nicht erwähnenswert sind. Was soll uns das nun sagen, es sind nicht immer nur die DDs, die ohne Rücksicht auf Unterbrechen, Selbstheilung, CC und was auch immer, ihr Ding durchziehen. Leider gibt es auch von der Heil- oder Tankfragktion niveaulose Mitsstreiter, die die Wichtigkeit Ihrer Rolle in der Gruppe etwas überschätzen und meinen auszunutzen. Am gefährlichsten finde ich hier aber die Selbstüberschätzung, zu allem was verbessern zu wollen, dabei aber wenig bis gar keine Ahnung zu haben. Hauptsache der Druide hat im Laufe seiner WoW-Karriere verstanden, dass eine Manaklasse kein Wasser benötigt.

Ich freue mich auf die nächste heroische Instanz, aber nur, wenn sich eine Gruppenbildung mit Bekannten nicht einrichten lässt.

lg


----------



## Rondaia (23. Dezember 2010)

Glaub das schönste Erlebniss wo ich mich nicht mehr eingekriegt hab vor lachen war mal Occulus Hero.
Ich zu dem Zeitpunkt mit 264er Schnitt Gear unterwegs und eine Freundin hatte gerade ihren Paladin soweit das sie heroisch tanken konnte. Natürlich noch low Equipp und ich hatte als DD ca. 10k mehr HP wie sie. Also wir melden uns im Randomfinder an, Gruppe kam schnell und der Palaheal hatte am Anfang die ganze Zeit mich im Target. Es wird gebufft und wollten los da fängt der an, ich solle doch mal mein Schild auspacken wenn ich schon tanke. Ich so, nö nö ich bin hier nur als DD zuständig, Tank is der Pala da vorne. 
Palaheal nimmt den Tank ins Target sieht die für ihn erschreckenden wenig HP und haut sofort ab. Die anderen beiden DDs verwundert wo is der Heal jetzt hin, ich nur trocken der kann mal froh sein das er net mein Life gesehen als ich hier zum ersten Mal getankt habe 

Oder mit Catalysmn treiben die Gruppenleaves auch so ihre Merkwürdigkeiten. Ich hab ja schon alles erlebt, schlechten Tank, schlechten Heal, DDs die net wissen was ne Antankzeit ist aber der Vergelter war zu genial. 
Wir wollen Thron der Gezeiten Hero gehen und da uns zu dem Zeitpunkt der Gildenheiler und ein paar andere gefehlt haben haben wir uns gedacht ach nehmen wir 2 Rnd mit, so schlimm wird es ja nicht werden. Wir stehen am ersten Boss, ich kurze Erklärung wie ich den tanke und was die anderen beachten müssen und los gehts. Der Vergelter bleibt in der Voidzone stehen, wird einmal kurz und hoch runter gehauen, knallt auf den Boden und is down. Aber anstelle das er es einfach so hinnimmt das er gerade liegt und wartet das entweder der Boss oder wir liegen, nein es wird die Gruppe geleavt. Wir haben im TS gefeiert als der mitten im Kampf abgehauen ist. 

Vortexgipfel bin ich auch beinahe vor lachen vom Stuhl gefallen. Okay dank der 15 Minuten hero inis in Wotlk isses ja verständlich das einige erst wieder ihre Fähigkeiten für CC in die Leiste packen müssen. Also soweit so gut, Gildengruppe am Start. Drachenboss is down und wie ja alle wissen kommen dann diese Gruppen mit dem Feld. Ich setz entspannt meine Zeichen und erklär was wie gemacht wird. Shadow in der Gruppe, soll Diamant übernehmen was auf einem Adepten ist. Hintergedanke meinerseits war, bisserl den Heal entlasten der hatte eh schon mitm Mana zu kämpfen. Also pull kommt und alles läuft reibungslos bis mir der Heal sagt bin oom, 2 mobs stehen noch inkl. der übernohmene vom Shadow, ich mach mir keine Gedanken. Plötzlich Bild beginnt rot zu blicken, ich schau auf meine HP die in den Keller gehen. Also Schildwall an, letztes Gefecht und wütende Regeneration. Kurzer Blick zu dem übernohmenen der steht da hüpft lustig auf der Stelle und macht sonst weiter nix. Mein Satz im TS in dem Moment:
"Bevor du jetzt noch rausfindest ob der tanzen kann nutz endlich den seinen Fähigkeiten und heil mich mal"


----------



## Metadron72 (23. Dezember 2010)

Rondaia schrieb:


> "Bevor du jetzt noch rausfindest ob der tanzen kann nutz endlich den seinen Fähigkeiten und heil mich mal"


----------



## Esda (23. Dezember 2010)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Also, SdM ist mittlerweile auf einer Buffschiene mit Stärke der Monstrosität und dem Melee-Schami-Buff (10% AP), aber NICHT mit erdstärke.
> 
> Erdstärke erhöht str und agi, ebenso wie Horn des Winters und (!) Schlachtruf vom Krieger.
> 
> Sprich, wenn man schamitotem stellt, kann man statt schlachtruf befehlsruf machen und dnenoch sdm buffen, weil sich das nicht ausschließt.



Oh, daran hab ich nicht mal gedacht  ich meinte das Life-/Manareggtotem. 
Ich muss unbedingt meinen Schamie auf 85 bringen...!


----------



## Harml3ss (24. Dezember 2010)

Gestern live im Nexus:

DK Tank
Dudu Heal
Dudu DD
Schami DD (ich)
Hunter

Ich war fröhlich am questen, als nach ner halben Stunde der DF mich fast zu Tode erschreckt, angenommen und Nexus (Freude is groß...) - ja ich könnte auch heilen, aber da ich Nordend nicht noch bis 2011 spielen will, nehm ich auch ohne Murren die langen Wartezeiten in Kauf und nutz die Inis als Bonus, um beim Questen keine totale Meise zu kriegen...aber zurück zum Nexus.

Alles trudelt ein, DK schon am Laufen - ohoh, geht ja gut los, bleibt aber einige Schritte später stehen, als er mitbekam (!), dass sich sonst noch niemand aufmachte. Ich hab schon mit dem üblichen Gebrabbel und Geflame gerechnet, weil der Heal noch nicht buffend und essen hintergeflogen kam, aber nö...die simple Ansage vom Tank:"Schami mitkommen, solange heilst Du!" 

Sprachs und verschwand schon in Richtung erstem Gegner. Ich könnte jetzt behaupten sofort hinterhergeeilt und geheilt zu haben, aber nein - ich bin ja kein heiliger, gell. Und in DD-Specc is heilen zwar möglich - aber nicht sehr effektiv. Also ich am tippen, um Ihm kurz zu erklären, daß er doch ne Sekunde warten könnte...da jagt der Dudu los mit den Worten "ogogog", Jäger steht noch am Start rum, die Katze springt in werkwürdigen Eislauffiguren schon dem Heal hinterher und ich dann auch - ohne zuende zu tippen. Sauberer Start in Gedanken notiert und aufs Beste gehofft. Beim um die Ecke biegen ein interessantes Bild:

DK prügelt auf den Mob
Heiler prügelt auf den Mob (mit seinem Stab) oO
Katze springt um den Mob
Hunter im Chat: HI
Immerhin Aggro bleibt beim Tank, also gleich mal schön reingehämmert (ein Auge auf Omen), Mob liegt auch angenehm schnell und weitergehts. 

Um das ganze hier mal nicht in jedem Detail wiederzukauen und sich nur auf die lustigsten Momente zu beschränken ein kleiner Zeitsprung zur ersten Plattform hoch:

DK bleibt unvermittelt stehen und schreibt Sekunde. Dudu denkt sich kein Thema -> Bär und rein, Hunter erinnert sich leider an Spott bei seinem Tier und willkommen beim Aggropingpong. Hab dann das Target vom Bärchen genommen und drücke KETTENBLITZ. Na klar. Grinsen gefriert instant -> Kopf spielt kurz mit Tisch, schon nen Mob am Arsch. Klasse, überlege kurz zum Tank zu Laufen, damit er mir die Aggro abnimmt, aber der is schon schneller - Bärchen kommt mit seinem Mob zu mir, das Pet des Hunters tankt tapfer auf der Platform, Hunter sucht sich natürlich sein eigenes Target (gleiches Recht für alle oder so) und um das Ganze wirklich perfekt zu machen, DK wieder da, schreibt RE, LOL, okay dann wollen wir mal. Was Bärchen überlesen hatte offensichtlich, denn auf einmal hatten wir 2 Tanks, nen halbleeren Heal, einen Hunter der wahllos sein Pet gehetzt hat und nen Schami, der schon leicht verzweifelt versucht KEINEM die Aggro zu klauen und trotzdem noch was umzuhauen. 

Es folgt ein obligatorisches Mana vom Heal, was der Tank mit einem Tod und Verfall in die nächste Mobgruppe geflissentlich ignoriert, gefolgt von dem NOCH-IMMER-Bärchen und...keinem Pet des Hunters, der sich in diesem Moment offensichtlich entscheidet ne kurze AFK-Session einzuschieben. Heal schreit OOM, DK liegt im Dreck, schreit WTF, Bärchen tankt mutterseelenallein nen Riss und einer meiner Heals wird mangels (eigenem) Leben wohl niemanden mehr erreichen. Oo Wipe.

Nachdem sich alle wieder eingefunden hatten, wechselte Bär wieder zur Katze (nach ner lustigen wer-is-der-geilere-Tank-Diskussion) und auch der Hunter schien wieder anwesend zu sein. Anomalus verlief ohne grössere Zwischenfälle ganz ordentlich. 

Interessant wurde es dann bei diesen "Blumen", hier wurde wieder mal zu 2. getankt, was natürlich den Spass für den Heiler gleich mal verdoppelt hat - wie auch den Verbrauch. Der Hunter schon mehr genervt, immerhin Pet ohne Spott ^^ Heal wurde langsam ein bissl flamig - und so ging es dann fast bis zum Ende weiter, lustige Anblafferei zwischen Tank 1 & 2, ein ständiger sitzender/trinkender Healdudu, der mit Sicherheit auch nich mehr bestens gelaunt war.

Irgendwie bin ich dankbar, dass ich das nicht heilen musste - und überrascht, wie lange der Dudu ruhig geblieben ist. Immerhin Ini geschafft, natürlich nur Mist gedroppt, aber immerhin XP, um mehr gehts ja da momentan eh nich für mich. Ne Anmeldung als Heiler hätte mich auf jeden Fall Nerven gekostet. Aber ich glaub ich gönn mir den Spass heute mal.


----------



## Sinistryx (24. Dezember 2010)

Als Heiler hat man es leider in Cata nicht leicht.. *seufz*
Ich kann nur RND gehen, weil die Gildenleute entweder nur PvP machen, munter durch die Welt bummeln ODER erst dann fragen, wenn ich schon in einer Hero bin. *Kopf meets Tisch*
Natürlich gibt es überall die "schwarzen Schafe", die sich sonstwas denken...
Kleine Liste:

- Druidentank, der meint, die munter Krankheitenverteilenden Adds in BSF Hc gerne auch im Doppelpack tanken zu wollen. Das ich einen als Priester rausnehmen kann (ich war 2 mal drin und ja, auch am anfang wurde immer ein Shackle verlangt, den ich mit Freunden ausführte und das als Shadow immer schön am Anfang^^), wurde geflissentlich ignoriert.
Ich guckte mir das 2 mal an, hatte dann (nachdem ich darum gebeten hatte, der Druide aber munter weiterlief und alles pulte, was kreuchte und fleuchte) keine "Lust" mehr, vermeidbaren Schaden wegzuheilen und ließ ihn sterben.
Natürlich lief der Gruppenchannel heiß und irgendwann hatte ich ehrlich gesagt auch keine Lust, mir Ausreden wie "Ist doch nur der Anfang, blababla" anzuhören und bin gegangen.

- Dk-Tank, der meint, in Vortexgipfel hc bei zwei noch stehenden Adds um die Ecke zu rennen und die nächste 5er Gruppe zu pullen. Natürlich Wipe, da ich nicht um die Ecke heilen kann.
Also, vom Gesitheiler rein, reppen, ansagen, ich muss reppen und wieder rein. Ich stand natürlich am Anfang, musste erstmal ein Stück laufen, hatte nicht gebufft, nicht gereggt und der DK-tank verschwindet munter hinter die wohlbekannte Ecke und fängt an zu tanken. Ohne CC, ohne auf mich zu warten.
Ich riss mir kein Bein aus und ließ ihn sterben. Er leavte dann, es tauchte das uminöse "DDler-Schwareze Loch" auf und - schwupps - stand ich noch mit einem anderem DD in Vortexgipfel herum.
Ich habe mich dann auch verabschiedet, weil mir solches Verhalten dermaßen gegen den Strich geht, dass die nächsten Leute unter meiner Laune hätten leiden müssen (und lieber gehe ich, alsdass ich eine Gruppe aus reiner Schadenfreude rumwipen lasse).

Ich erinner mich gerne an WOTLK zurück und die "glorreichen" Momente, die ich damals als Diszi in ICC hatte:

-Modermiene (wohlgemerkt, non hc) zu 3 noch runtergehauen. 22 Leuten war wohl müde, also musste ich die beiden Tanks noch die letzten 10-15% alleine heilen. Er lag, und ich auch. Am Boden in Gedanken, weil mich die 22 toten Leute im TS nurnoch genervt haben. Wieso kann TS nicht einfach mit WoW verbunden sein und die toten Leute muten? 
etc.

Aber ich bin natürlich auch ehrlich gesagt etwas... *hust* fies und schadenfroh und nicht nur der nette Priester von nebenan.
Ich stand diverse Male vor dem LK und habe auch diverse Male Mist gebaut. Anfangs aus Versehen, nachdem die Leute immer mürrischer wurden und ekelhafter in ihrem Verhalten (man merke: Wipen verschlechtert eine Stimmung im TS zunehmend) absichtlich.
Beim ersten Mal (wo ich dies tat) lag es an meiner Gildenchefin (aus meiner ehemaligen Gilde), die immer ekelhafter und bissiger wurde (wie so ein kleiner Puddel). Angefangen von "Der lag bei mir im 5. Try! *zeter**mordio*" bis hin zum Unverständnis, dass man nicht ignorieren kann, dass einige zum ersten Mal vor dem LK standen (mich eingeschlossen) jagte ich nach 3 Stunden der Raid absichtlich in die Luft. Mehrere Male.
Ich lasse mich nicht für dämlich hinstellen, noch zu Handlungen oder Höchstleistungen treiben, wenn ich gleichzeitig angeschrien und genervt werde.
WoW ist ein Spiel, es wird ein Spiel bleiben; aber der soziale Aspekt bleibt immer bestehen. 
Niemand lässt es sich gefallen, angeschrien zu werden, weder Kinder, noch Schüler, Eltern oder Lehrer.

Beim zweiten Mal habe ich (zur Abwechslung mal) nicht den Raid hochfliegen lassen; es war vielmehr die komplette Gruppe im Zusammenspiel, die zum immeriwederkehrenenden Wipe beim LK führte.
Wohlgemerkt, ich habe da das erste mal einen Spieler (Kriegertank) richtig... hassen( ist hart, aber trifft es) gelernt.
Kein nettes Wort, kein "Erst positives, dann negatives ansprechen" gemacht... konstruktive Kritik? In seiner ImbaR0XX0R-Gilde ist die wohl vor Monaten schon in ein Mauseloch gekrochen und kommt alle Jubeljahre zum Vorschein.
Seitdem meide ich diesen Spieler wie die Pest, die spanische Inquisition und Matheaufgaben wie die Pest.

Schlussfolgerung daraus?
Ich kann nicht mehr mit meiner Gilde mitgehen. Überall ist dieser Kerl dabei.
Beim Versuch, ICC nachträglich als Gildenerfolg zu erschließen konnte ich nicht mit, weil er dabei war. Wenn ich mal die Chance habe, eine RND "gildenintern" (also 4 Leute aus der Gilde) zu gehen, tankt er den Spaß. Wer soll dann heilen? Moi meme.

Also bin ich seit 2 Wochen auf Gildensuche (war der erste auf 85 in meienr Gilde, der erste Herotaugliche in meiner Gilde), nur damit ich eines finden kann:
Spaß; eine Gruppe von Leuten, die mit mir hcs gehen und wipen abkönnen; eine Gemeinschaft.

Was habe ich?
Mürrische Kleinkinder, die Rechtschreibung für Hexenwekr halten; soziale Kompetenzen eines Toastbrotes besitzen und obendrein eine 17 jährige Gildenleiterin.
Wohlbemerkt, dass ich in der Gildenleitung bin...

Ich sollte meiner Priesterin einmotten, meine Schamanin hochspielen und Elemenatr skillen...
Denn:
CCs? Ja gerne.
Schaden? Mit Vergnügen.
Zusammenspiel, ggf. mit TS? Hallo? Was hält mich noch außerhalb eines TS in einer HC?


----------



## salroe5Pan (26. Dezember 2010)

huhu zusammen

schon lange les ich den Thread mit, wollte auch schon ein-zwei Stories dazuschreiben, aber danach hab ich's jeweils wieder vergessen. Diesmal sicher nicht.

Zu allererst aber möchte ich zwei wunderbaren Gruppen danken, eine gestern morgen in Grim Batol nh, leider weiss ich nicht mehr alle Eure Namen:
DK-Tank, Dudu-Heiler, Jäger, Hexenmeister + meine kleine Furorkriegerin.
Einer zumindest kannte die Bosse nicht, kein Problem, wir erklärten alles. 1-2 Wipes gabs, kein Gemurre, eher infolge der Wartezeit dann off-Topic-Gespräche. 
Alle machten cc, soweit sie konnten - hach einfach ein wunderbares Erlebnis in meiner Lieblings-CATA-Ini (diese und Schwarzfelshöhlen). Danke für die Bestätigung meines Glaubens, dass es doch noch schöne Rnd-Gruppen geben kann!

Die zweite Gruppe war gestern abend, Hallen des Ursprungs:
Lustigerweise war es fast die gleiche Klassen-Zusammenstellung... (andere Spieler).
Der Tank sagt gleich zu Anfang, dass er die Ini nicht kennt, was einen DD zum wortlosen Abgang verleitet - zu unserem Glück, denn es kam ein Schattenpriester in die Gruppe, der super zu uns gepasst hat.
CC gabs en masse. 1-2 Mal gabs Missverständnisse, aber ohne Geflame oder Androhnungen, die Gruppe zu leaven. 




Tja, und dann gibts halt noch die obligaten Gruppen, wo man sich schlussendlich fragt, warum man nicht raus ist (was ich eigentlich nie mache):


Grim Batol:
- Da gabs den Heiler-Schami, der den DD-Ring mit Bedarf eingesteckt hat und nach meiner Rückfrage wortlos die Gruppe verliess. (DD-Ring mit Beweglichkeit, Ausdauer, Krit + Trefferwertung).
- ein Heiler/Tank-Pärchen aus derselben Gilde, die auf die Frage "CC?" nur meinten "bei uns zwei brauchts kein cc" und am Schluss, als der Hexer sich ehrlich das Trinket erwürfelte, sich mit den Worten "Hexer, ungerechtfertigt" verabschiedeten... 
Insgesamt sind mir bisher in Grim Batol 4x DD-Sachen von nicht-DD wegbedarft worden. (was soviel heisst, alle)



Verlorene Stadt der Tol'vir:
DK-Tank ist leider etwas lernresistent gegenüber den hilfreichen Bemerkungen des Heilers (warten, mana, CC usw). Nach dem ersten Boss langts dem ersten DD. Ich setz das Totenkopf-Zeichen wenigstens auf die Gruppen, damit die Feuerspeier vor dem Kroko-Boss zuerst down gehen - diese werden vom Tank gefliessentlich übersehen, denn schliesslich hat er sie ja nicht gemacht...ok?
Nach zwei katastrophalen Bossen mit mitunter drei Tanks (Tank, Heiler, ich als Furor) und zwei Warnungen des Heilers verlässt dieser uns - nicht wortlos, sondern mit klar dargelegten Gründen (meiner Meinung nach gerechtfertigt).
Der Tank verabschiedet sich danach mit einem %&X+-Irgendwas im Chat - gelernt hat er aus den Ermahnungen wohl nicht. Der zweite DD und ich suchen neu.
Es dauert nur Sekunden, dann steht ein neuer Heiler + ein DD in der Inze. Der Heiler muss kurz reloggen, sagt es im Chat an und ist off - nur leider hat er die Krone, wir sind raus aus dem Dungeonfinder, der Tank fehlt immer noch... und der letzte DD ausser mir aus der ursprünglichen Gruppe verliert sein letztes Mass an Nerven und leavt.
Naja, ich bin schon soweit, dass ich nur noch lachen kann.

Als der Heiler dann wiederkommt, sein Versehen bemerkt und uns wieder anmeldet, kommen selbstverständlich schnell ein neuer Tank + ein neuer DD dazu. Komplett machen wir uns wieder auf.
Es sind die Mobgruppen auf dem in der Mitte gelegenen Marktplatz dran.
Der Tank tankt gut, die Mobs gehen down - und ein blaues Schild droppt. Der Tank schreibt "need:-)" in den Chat, macht Bedarf, was bis dahin ja auch mehr als nur ok ist.... und verlässt die Gruppe instant.
Wir stehen etwas bekloppt da, man sieht förmlich die Fragezeichen über unseren Köpfen.
Naja, alle ausser mir sind neu, voller Enthusiasmus endlich in ner Inze zu sein, und wir suchen uns einen neuen Tank.
Ein Bärchen ist auch schnell bei uns, hat die ini noch nie gemacht. Und dann läufts schön ab wie bei meinen Lieblingsgruppen oben - Erklärung, cc, alles chillig. Und ich bin gönn dem Tankbärchen am Schluss das gedroppte Tank-Zeug.

Auf bald, jetzt melde ich mich Random-Hero an...
salroe


----------



## myadictivo (26. Dezember 2010)

twinke grade meinen priester hoch. bin im moment 44 glaub und hab ihn eigentlich nur durch inzen gelevelt als diszi oder schatten. je nachdem welche rolle mir zugeteilt wird.
aber grade wieder nen lustige gruppe erwischt mit nem bärchen tank, der a) keine aggro gescheit halten konnte und b) nicht mehr leben als mein pobel priester hatte.
der lebensbalken hat ping pong gespielt, der gute is mir glaub ich 4-5x verreckt. nach jeder mobgruppe durfte ich mana saufen, weil ich garnicht nachgekommen bin im heilung rauskloppen..natürlich wird auch nicht auf mana ansage gehört und fröhlich weiter gepullt 

ich drücke ALT-F4 als die nächste gruppe gepullt wird

im leben hatte der keine tankklamotte und oder skillung  normalerweise schilde ich durch und setz nen hot und saufen muss ich vll mal, wenn ich umspecce..


----------



## Drik (27. Dezember 2010)

Hab auch sone Geschichte. Ini Grim Batol

Erste Gruppe -- Wipe Tank geht. Neuer Tank kommt. Zweite Gruppe Wipe -- Tank geht Neuer kommt -- und alle guten Dinge sind 3 Wipe ich gehe. Hab 30 min auf die Ini gewartet und in der Stunde wo wir drin waren wurde nichts erreicht.


----------



## Avolus (27. Dezember 2010)

Ich war zwar noch in keiner Cataclysm Instanz unterwegs, aber mir fällt gerade ein Erlebnis ein.

Ich spielte vor einer Weile einen Twink hoch (Rasse, Klasse entfallen) mit dem Primärberuf Bergbau.
Als das rnd-Tool bimmelte und ich als DD in die Sklavenunterkünfte geportet wurde, gings nach einem kurzen whisper los.
Der Heiler (Schamane) flüsterte mich irgendwas in irgendeinem Kauderwelsch an, was mein Hirn keineswegs übersetzen konnte, also fragte ich, was er denn meinte.
Kurz darauf bekam ich die Antwort/Frage, ob ich denn Türke sei.
Ich: Nein xD (oder so ähnlich, auf jeden Fall habe ich es verneint )
Ich dacht' mir erstmal nicht viel und es ging auch schon los.
Als wir nach kurzer Zeit an einem Vorkommen (Bergbau) vorüberliefen, fragte ich, ob denn noch jemand des Bergbaus mächtig wäre.
Der Schamane meldete sich kurz darauf hin zu Wort, dass er auch dessen bewandert sei.
Auf meine Frage, wie wir denn die Vorkommen in der Instanz aufteilen wollen, kam die Antwort, dass alle Vorkommen nicht abgebaut werden, von KEINEM.
Daraufhin fragte ich ihn, was das soll usw.
Nach vielen unpassenden Wörtern und fiesen Begriffen im Chatfenster verließ ich letztlich die Gruppe.
Es hatte sich nämlich herausgestellt (anders konnte ich es mir nicht erklären), dass er die Instanz abschließen und als Gruppenleiter anschließend alle Mitglieder kicken wollte, um in aller Ruhe alle Erze selbst einzuheimsen.

Natürlich hatte ich mich tierisch über den türkischen Mitbürger aufgeregt und insgeheim böse und verachtenswerte ausländerfeindliche Ausdrücke geflucht.
Naja, aber so ist das Leben ^^


----------



## Mäuserich (27. Dezember 2010)

Ich beobachte momentan ein Phänomen das auf der einen Seite zwar durchaus positiv ist, aber der anderen Seite mir aber richtig Angst macht:

Mit Random Gruppen verlaufen meine hero-Inis erhelblich entspannter, stressfreier und schneller als mit meinen Gildenleuten -.-

Zwar habe ich gelegendlich die eine oder andere schlechte Gruppe erwischt aber die grosse Masse (so ca. 95%) der Randomläufe verlief gut bis perfekt.

In Erinnerung blieben mir in letzter Zeit allerdings drei Tanks:

Nr. 1
Blutelfen Todesritter
Todesmienen, irgendwann spät nachts (3 oder 4 Uhr)

Der Herr pullte ohne CC und war sehr oft kurz vor dem Ableben. Meine Bitte doch mit CC zu pullen wurde zwar zur Kenntnis genommen aber nur bei scheinbar zufällig gewählten Mobgruppen umgesetzt.
Was mich wunderte: trotz seines eigendlich gutem itemlevelschnitts von immerhin 340 bekam er Kellen verpasst so das er trotz dem durchspammen meiner grösst möglichen Heilungen gelegendlich unter meinen Händen weg starb. Eine Überprüfung ergab das er zwar nicht gesockelt hatte und nichts verzaubert war, aber es war alles Def-Zeug und er hatte eine Tank Skillung. Es ist mir bis heute ein Rätsel wie es ihm möglich war so viel Schaden zu nehmen... Jedes mal wenn er starb jammerte er rum warum ich denn mein Mana auf Kosten seiner Geldbörse sparen würde... generell war er extrem auf jedes Kupferstück bedacht.
Zusätzlich war sein Umgangston ziemlich unhöflich, aber die Härte war als er die Ini mittendrin für jeweils 2-3 Minuten verliess um Erz zu farmen weil ja um die Uhrzeit die Spots so schön leer sind -.-
Einzig das nette Retri-Hunter Gespann das dabei war liess mich die Ini durchstehen.

Nr. 2
Blutelfen Paladin
Hallen des Ursprungs, gegen Mittag

Der Tank kannte die Instanz nur auf normal und war eher mittelmässig ausgerüstet. Dennoch war er gut heilbar und stellte sich nicht doof an.
Allerdings fragt er mir dann doch persönlich etwas zu viele belanglose Kleinigkeiten nach was den Pullfluss doch erheblich verzögerte...
Boss 1 + der Erdwühler lagen relativ problemlos und als wir 2 der Elementare vor Nr. 3 beseitigt hatten fragte er ob er 15 Minuten Mittag essen gehen könne. Da ich eh nebenbei Hyjal für Ruf questete, sagte ich ihm er möge sich bitte beeilen aber es ist von meiner Seite aus wohl OK. Er verschwand mit den Worten "um halb 1 bin ich wieder da", zu dem Zeitpunkt war es kurz nach 12 -.- Als er um 12:35 immer noch nicht zurück war wurde er gekickt.
Ja WoW ist ein Spiel, aber solche Leute sollen bitte auch mal dran denken ob sie anderen mit solchen Aktionen nicht auch den Spielspass vermiesen.

Nr. 3
Tauren Todesritter
Hallen des Ursprungs, spät Nachts (gegen 2 Uhr)

Es ging richtiig gut voran, neben den DDs die ordentlich Gas gaben ohne dabei ihre Aufgaben wie unterbrechen oder CC zu vernachlässigen machte vor allem dieser Tank einen hervorragenden Job. Er verlor selten viel Leben und positionierte die Mobs vorbildlich. Zusätzlich war er ein richtig netter Zeitgenosse, der brav fragte ob ein DD etwas braucht bevor 2nd need rollte.
Als ich dann bei Rahj kurz pennte und deshalb verstarb und kurz darauf 2 weitere DDs brachte er den Boss zusammen mit dem Furorkrieger von 60% auf 30% bevor auch dieser zu Boden ging und danach machte er im Alleingang noch bis 5% weiter, aber da war auch leider sein Limit erreicht. Alter Falter selten so eine Preformance von einem Tank gesehen und dabei noch völlig entspannt geblieben.
Extremst positive Erfahrung


----------



## Stebu (27. Dezember 2010)

Gestern in einer BC-Instanz:

Protagonisten: Tank-Pala, Hunter (und meiner einer (DK)).
Situation: übermotivierte DDs, wie man sie wohl zu Hunderten tagtäglich überall findet

Nach relativ kurzer Wartezeit öffnet sich der Dungeonfinder und ab gehts. Die Gruppe begrüßt sich recht freundlich, bufft durch und dann gings ab ins Kriegsgeschehen. Der Pala (Tank) machte seine Arbeit gut. Pullte schnell, ohne groß Pausen zwischen den Mobs zu halten, hatte größtenteils von allen Gegnern die Aggro. Soweit so gut. 
Als größtes "Problem" stellten sich jedoch nicht die Gegner heraus, sondern unser Tierfreund von Hunter. Dieser, übermotiviert wie er scheinbar war, schoss fleißig mit allen CDs auf die Gegner, während der Pala noch am anlaufen war. Nun erreicht das geworfene Schild des Palas nicht immer alle Gegner, weshalb des öfteren ein Gegner fröhlich durch unsere Reihen watschelte und genüsslich auf Hunter oder Heal prügelte. "So nicht!" dachte ich mir und zog in solchen Fällen per Griff die amoklaufenden Gegner vor zum Tank. Ging ein paar mal so, bis ich schließlich nach ca. der Hälfte der Instanz einen Whisper vom Tank bekam. Sinngemäß: Wenn der Hunter meint brainafk loszuballern, dann solle er die Mobs doch gerne tanken. Auf gut deutsch: ich soll auf das Ziehen der Gegner verzichten und den Jäger seine Suppe auslöffeln lassen. Ich nehme an das der Heiler einen ähnlichen Whisper bekommen hat. 
Unmittelbar nach diesem Whisper: Tank läuft gen Mobs. Und siehe da: die Pfeile des Jägers sind wieder einmal schneller als der Tank. Der Tank bleibt konsequent, unterlässt alle Spotterei und sonstigen Fähigkeiten. Der Jäger sollte seine Lektion bekommen. Dummerweise prügelten die Mobs natürlich nicht nur den Hunter, sondern ebenso den Heiler. In all dem Wirrwar war es mir nicht möglich alle Gegner zu finden, die auf den Heiler draufhauen, damit wenigstens nur der Hunter Repkosten zu zahlen hat. Aber es kam wie es kommen musste: Heiler tot, Hunter tot, alle tot. Im Gruppenchat ein kleines "sry" vom Jäger, ansonsten nix. Kein Geflame á la "Was soll der Sch***?". Mission (scheinbar) abgeschlossen!
Also fix vom Friedhof zum Leichnam laufen und weiter machen. Fehlte ja schließlich nicht mehr viel bis zum Abschluss der Instanz und der Hunter sollte auch seine Lektion gelernt haben. ...und du glaubst wohl noch an den Weihnachtsmann?  Denn auch nach dem unser Tierfreund mit seinem "sry" scheinbar gemerkt hat, dass ein Tank Zeit zum Antanken bekommen sollte, ballerte er fröhlich drauf los. Der Pala tankte jedoch anschließend alles normal weiter. Irgendwann gibt man schließlich auch die Hoffnung auch, dass der Mensch ein lernfähiges Wesen ist. Instanz abgeschlossen.

Fazit:
Auch wenn ein Wipe wohl die "härteste" WoW-Lernmethode ist, so führt er nicht zwangsläufig dazu, dass manche Spieler ihr Spielverhalten überdenken. Und in diesem Zusammenhang noch ein Zitat aus dem Titel eines Forenthreads: "Der Jäger und sein Begleiter - einfach zu spielen, schwierig zu meistern". Und dennoch... ich mag unsere Pelzfreunde. ^^


----------



## Urobeson (29. Dezember 2010)

Gestern Heroruns. Zwei Randoms, zwei Gildenkollegen und meinereiner.

War für uns das erstemal sich in Hero zu versuchen und landet zuerst im Vortexgipfel. Es hat zwar ein paar Wipes und auch ein paar Todesfälle gebraucht aber am Ende war die Ini clear. Danach weiter, Steinerner Kern, der war dann schon etwas zu heftig und wir sind nach Tol'Vir. Auch dort lief es, trotz diverser Tode sehr entspannt.
Daher möchte ich an der Stelle dem Jäger und der Hexe herzlich danken. War super mit Euch und ich hoffe Euch wieder zu begegnen.


----------



## Schibbii (29. Dezember 2010)

Hallo!

Ich habe als Tank ja eigentlich keine Probleme Random-Gruppen zu finden. Allerdings ist mir jetzt des öfteren aufgefallen, dass sehr(!) viele Leute einfach leaven. 
Beispiel Todesminen:

Bevor ich überhaupt jemanden begrüßen kann, leavt schon der erste Heiler - instant neuen gefunden. Erste Trashgruppen kommen auf uns zu - kein Problem. Die 2 Mobs vorm Boss hauen halt recht rein ... entwaffnen und CDs nutzen alles kp... wäre da ned Healer Nr. 2 der einfach leavt. Wipe und 2 DDs verabschieden sich.
Dann waren nur noch Schurke + me (Warry Tank) "Original" dabei. BÄM! Instant neue DDs + Healer
Die Mobs klappten .. war ja klar =)

1st Boss... ja einige müssen ihr Movement "neu entdecken" und es wird ein Wipe. Der Schurke leavt... np instant neuer DD. ... ich könnte natürlich jetzt eine riesen Wurst hierhin posten aber... DM hatte ich durch... waren noch ca 5 Wipes beim Worgenboss und beim Event haben halt "nicht-super-mario-spieler" Probleme... =D ... aber ich hab mitgezählt: Ich hatte das Vergnügen in einer Hero-Inni insgesamt mit 9 verschiedenen Healern und 11 verschiedenen DDs zu spielen =)


----------



## KaiAllard (29. Dezember 2010)

Gestern wieder so 2 Leute in ner Ini gehabt....

Wir stehen in den Schwarzfelstiefen HC am 1. Boss... Ich mit 2nd Skillung (Heal, 1st Tank) aktiv...

Ein DD mit ICC10/ICC25 Gear.... vote4kick ohne lange rumzufuchteln - wiso melden sich so Leute fuer HC an??

Dann irgendwann 2. Boss... ein andauernd CC brechender DD wurde nachdem wir ihn darauf hinwiesen, er aber nur mit "blah blah laber mich nich zu" antworten konnte auch gekickt. Ich habe keine Lust meine Freizeit mit Kommunikationskrüppeln zu verbringen.

Es kommt ein DuDu dazu.

Dudu mit 339, 352 Gear... ich frag Ihn ob er meint mit PVP Gear Schaden machen zu koennen? Er nur, ich solle mal chillen, er hat das Itemlevel um in HC zu kommen (Ahja.....). 

1. Try Ich teile ihn fuer den linken Mob ein. Anstatt sich in den Strahl zu stellen, macht er Dmg auf den Mob. Ich renne selber in den Strahl und lass ihn mal machen... im Bosskampf erklaere ich dann auch nich mehr was man eigentlich machen muesste. Irgendwann wipen wir weil ein anderer das mit den Strahlen verpeilt.
2. Try ich sach zum Dudu nur "geh einfach auf den Boss, ich mach das mit dem Strahl" da ich schon kein Bock mehr hatte ihm jetzt irgendwas naeher zu bringen (Wir erinnern uns, PVP Gear, ich solle mal chillen usw...).
Wir wipen wieder weil wieder irgendwer uebernommen wurde.... Der Dudu machte 4k DPS (unser DK Tank 6.5k) - ich schaute mir Recount im Detail an und meinte zu ihm "Du hast 40% missed" - der Hunter der auch noch mit dabei war kam auf ganze 30% Miss... ich hatte 0 Bock mehr - wohl wissend was da noch fuer Bosse kommen sind Tank und ich dann von uns aus gegangen.

Aktuell scheint es mit Rnds echt noch heftig zu sein - werden wohl doch wieder weiter mit der Gilde gehen.


----------



## KaiAllard (29. Dezember 2010)

*doppelpost*


----------



## Fedaykin (29. Dezember 2010)

KaiAllard schrieb:


> Gestern wieder so 2 Leute in ner Ini gehabt....
> 
> Wir stehen in den Schwarzfelstiefen HC am 1. Boss... Ich mit 2nd Skillung (Heal, 1st Tank) aktiv...
> 
> ...



Deine Ausdrucksweise und Wortwahl mal in allen Ehren aber was möchtest du uns hier eigentlich erzählen?

Ein doppel D mit ICC10/25 Ausrüstung der in einer heroischen Instanz war? Dieser doppel D hätte demnach ein so genanntes Item-Level von vielleicht 277 gehabt haben. Da man leider systemseitig lediglich mit einem Durchschnittswert von 329 in heroische Instanzen kommt, erscheint mir das doch recht unlogisch. Entweder flunkerst du, oder der Spieler war soweit tauglich für die heroischen Instanzen hatte aber noch ein sichtbares ICC Item an sich.

Wie man es dreht und wendet, und wenn ich das so frei sagen darf. Ich würde nur sehr ungerne mit dir eine Instanz betreten.

so long


----------



## Killding (29. Dezember 2010)

Letztens war ich mit meinem Mage Tolvir, die trashs haben gut geklappt aber beim ersten boss sind wir die ganze zeit gewiped weil irgendwer afk war bzw jmd zusätzlich mobs gepullt hatte, 

jedenfalls hat dann einer geleaved ich meld neu an mit der grp
 .. sagt der neuer heal kommt gleich ich mach dd.. 

und was passiert ich werde grundlos gekickt obwohl ich am meisten dps hatte und alles beachtet habe nur weil diejenigen auf dem selben realm waren, 

sowas is dann doch scheiße grundlos gekickt zu werden als DD und umsonst 40min. gewartet


----------



## KaiAllard (29. Dezember 2010)

Hi Scytale,

leider war es aber so. Du weist sicherlich - wie auch ich - das Items im Iventar oder auf der Bank auch fuer das durschnittliche Itemlevel herangezogen werden. Da er teilweise PvP Trinktes und Ringe neben seinem ICC Gear hatte gehe ich einfach mal davon aus, das er auf den Itemdurchschnitt kam durch seine PVP Teile im Inventar(?).

Mag ja sein, das du mit mir ungerne eine Instanz betreten moechtest, aber Leute die dort mit ICC oder PVP Gear rumrennen - Sorry - das finde ich einfach eine Frechheit. Einen von der Sorte zieht man ja noch irgendwie so durch - aber gleich zwei? Grundsaetzlich finde ich, sollte WoW nicht die Items auf der Bank oder im Inventar bewerten sondern die tatsaechlich ausgeruesteten. Und - PVP Items sollten eine Wertung von 0 haben fuer PVE Content.

Leider ist dem aber nicht so, und genau deswegen trifft man da auf so Leute.


----------



## Metadron72 (29. Dezember 2010)

KaiAllard schrieb:


> Hi Scytale,
> 
> leider war es aber so. Du weist sicherlich - wie auch ich - das Items im Iventar oder auf der Bank auch fuer das durschnittliche Itemlevel herangezogen werden. Da er teilweise PvP Trinktes und Ringe neben seinem ICC Gear hatte gehe ich einfach mal davon aus, das er auf den Itemdurchschnitt kam durch seine PVP Teile im Inventar(?).
> 
> ...




/sign


----------



## J_0_T (29. Dezember 2010)

KaiAllard schrieb:


> Hi Scytale,
> 
> leider war es aber so. Du weist sicherlich - wie auch ich - das Items im Iventar oder auf der Bank auch fuer das durschnittliche Itemlevel herangezogen werden. Da er teilweise PvP Trinktes und Ringe neben seinem ICC Gear hatte gehe ich einfach mal davon aus, das er auf den Itemdurchschnitt kam durch seine PVP Teile im Inventar(?).
> 
> ...




Will ja nix sagen... aber wenn man so deinen post liest bist du ein teamkrüppel. Ma so nebenbei... manschma sind bestimmte pvp items für eine gewisse zwit ma gar net so schlecht. aber hey... wenn du alles was dir nicht passt en kick-vote verpasst dann is es klar wenn du das nicht erkennen kannst.


----------



## Metadron72 (29. Dezember 2010)

J_0_T schrieb:


> manschma sind bestimmte pvp items für eine gewisse zwit ma gar net so schlecht.



glaub kaum dass er das gemeint hat


----------



## Jophiel (29. Dezember 2010)

Klar können PvP-Items eine Weile eine brauchbare Alternative sein, während WotLK hatte ich meiner Restore-Shamy auch den 264er PvP-Umhang verpasst, weil er von den Stats her einfach deutlich besser war, als alles, was man für Marken hätte bekommen können und erst in Icc gegen bestimmte Umhänge ausgetauscht wurde.
Aber ich schätze mal, dass es nicht darum geht.
1-2 PvP-Teile, die sinnvoll (!) ausgewählt wurden, sind durchaus eine Bereicherung fürs Equip, bis man mal Dropglück in Heroics hat. Das Wille-Trinket mit Insignien-Effekt ist erstmal auch eine klasse Sache für Heiler: 321 Wille + immerhin ab und an aus CCs rauskommen (was in BRC echt nützlich sein kann, Beauty und die Tussi fearen).
Aber hier gehts wohl um richtiges PvP-Equip eines Spielers, der auch eher PvP als PvE macht, aber kein seperaten Equipset besitzt.
Eine Wertung von 0 wäre auch keine Lösung, aber da PvP-Items nunmal erhöhte Stamina sowie Resilence bzw. im Fall von Trinkets klassische PvP-Use-Effekte beinhalten, sollten diese vom iLvl abgezogen werden. Da almighty Schneesturm die Umrechnung kennt, sollte es kein Problem sein, im PvE-Content PvP-Stats runterzurechnen und einen effektiven iLvl zu erstellen.

Es ist überhaupt kein Problem, mit Icc-Zeug in Cata-Heroics zu kommen, da das jeweils vom iLvl her höchste, seelengebundene Item gewertet wird, obs nun im Inv rumfliegt oder angezogen wurde, PvP oder PvE. Solche Leute habe ich auch schon erlebt, mit 85 immernoch 80er-Equip und auf freundliche Nachfrage kamen so Sachen wie "sind gute epics, besser als der schrott hier".

Für meine ersten Heroic-runs, gildenintern, habe ich diese Mechanik zugegebenermaßen auch ausgenutzt und kam früher rein, als eigentlich vorgesehen, aber das war abgesprochen, ich wurde sogar gefragt, ob ich nicht einfach was "cheaten" mag, damit wir loskönnten, das war für alle okay und letztlich kamen wir auch durch alle Heros, die wir angepackt haben; mit einigen Wipes, aber das lag mehr daran, dass wir absichtlich keine Guides gelesen hatten, weil wir unseren Spaß beim Taktik austüfteln wollten.
Random würde ich sowas nicht machen und finde es verantwortungslos, wenn andere sowas bringen, weil nunmal kein Teamplay gegeben ist, wie man es innerhalb seiner Stamm vorfindet; da muss man nicht noch für zusätzliche "Nachteile" sorgen.


----------



## KaiAllard (29. Dezember 2010)

@J_0_T
Ich weiss ja nicht, wie du jetzt dazu kommst, das ich Teamkrüppel bin, aber ich erachte es nicht als meine Aufgabe, irgendwelche wildfremden Leuten die es nicht noetig haben sich vernuenftig auszuruesten und sich mit ihrer Klasse zu beschaeftigen durch HCs zu ziehen, X mal allein dadurch zu wipen usw usw. Ich erklaere Leuten gerne den Boss - ich bin sogar dazu ueber gegangen vorher aktiv zu fragen ob Leute den Boss nicht kennen. Das auch nur weil mir irgendwann mal ein DD vorwarf der den Boss nicht kannte, man haette ihn ja nicht gefragt, somit haette er es auch nicht gesagt (Oh Man! Wie ich haette in den Tisch beissen koennen!). Antworten tun maximal eh nur 1-2 Leute (beim Rest gehe ich dann davon aus, das sie den Boss nicht kennen aber mal lieber nix sagen). Als ich anfaenglich noch HCs ging fragte ich sogar noch ob der Wunsch nach TS bestuende.... mach das mal und achte auf die Reaktionen - sie reichen von "Ja gerne!" bis leave mit allen Facetten dazwischen.

Aber generell - Ich habe keine unbegrenzte Zeit. Ich mache gerne viel fuer Leute aus der Gilde oder Leute die ich ingame kenne weil ich weiss das ich davon irgendwann selber auch was habe wenn sie equiped sind und die Inis kennen und weils einfach Fun macht mit Leuten zusammen zu spielen. Auch hat man ja selber mal klein angefangen mit "Gammel-EQ" wo man Hilfe bekam.
Aber wildfremde Leute? Wozu? Damit ich mich dann noch anmeckern lassen muss wenn ich ihnen sage sie sollen kein CC brechen?
Nein Danke - ja - da kicke ich! Natuerlich! Wer sich nicht einer Gruppe unterordnen kann oder bereit ist selber eine Vorleistung (=EQ zusammen suchen, Klasse kennen lernen) zu erbringen - mit welchem Recht erwartet er von mir, das ich irgendwas fuer ihn leiste? Geben und Nemen - oder sind wir alle Angestellte der Wohlfahrt?


----------



## Ohrensammler (29. Dezember 2010)

Letztens in den Hallen des Ursprungs (normal) bei deb ersten beiden Mobgruppe;

Der anwesende DK war der festen Überzeugung, das wir das dusselige gesheepe sein lassen sollen, damit er vernünftig seine Pestilenz machen kann.
Mit seinem Nachfolger gings dann viel besser


----------



## Harml3ss (29. Dezember 2010)

Hm,

warum meinen einige Leute, daß Sie persönlich Leute mit schlechterem angelegtem Gear nicht durch HCs ziehen möchten? Liegt das jetzt doch nicht an der Gruppe, sondern an nem einzelnen Spieler, daß das alles klappt?

Sicher ist das kein Problem sich besseres Gear zu besorgen, ich trage als Tank immernoch nen ÄPIX, was ich mir in Nordend für Punkte gekauft habe (bin aber auch gearseitig noch nicht HC-fertig, nur am Rande) und tanke alle Cata-Inis im non-hc. Bin einfach nur noch nicht an das richtige Item drangekommen...der Rest ist mittlerweile blau (bis auf einen gesockelten Ring mit +Parry). 
Jetzt könnten die Leute mich auch kicken, obwohl non-hc - blubb. 

Als Gegenbeispiel krieg ich als Tank immer Kopfschmerzen, wenn Priester beispielsweise wesentlich mehr Leben als Mana haben - gut, muss nix heissen, aber in den meisten Fällen rotzen diese Kollegen dann auch permanent Ihre grössten und teuersten Heals raus und gehen Mitte bis Ende der normalen Trashfights oom. Klasse. Hab allerdings noch keine großen Whines oder Flames ala zu wenig DPS blubb kick gesehen und auch als Tank selbst noch nicht damit angefangen, weils kompletter Schwachfug ist. 
Wenn der Schaden passt, die Mobs irgendwann umkippen, die Aggro schön bei mir bleibt, ohne daß ein übermotivierter DD (hasse gerad Katzen-Dudus) selbige mal gern beansprucht, sinnig CC gemacht wird und man die Ini schafft - Wayne.

Noch was zu CCs. Es schreiben ja einige, daß CCs nicht unbedingt in non-hcs notwendig sind, weils ja auch ohne klappt. Jo, kann klappen, wenn ne gute Gruppe hintersteht, meist gehe ich davon aus, daß diese Spezialisten gern mal nicht random gehen, weil das da wirklich manche Situationen rettet. Es gibt immer mal nen kleinen Movementfehler oder jemanden, der ne Sekunde pennt und schon is CC echt nice.

In Grim Batol bespielsweise hab ich immer gern meinen Lieblingshunter dabei, so von Randoms hab ich erst einmal nen Pala gehabt, der sich freiwillig zu CC von sich aus bereit erklärt hat...sonst muss man einige Leute echt noch darum bitten.


----------



## worksuckslifetoo (29. Dezember 2010)

tol'vir hc bei schnappschlund....
1mal whipen weil wir nen dk hatten mit totaler crap skillung 2x 1h als uh usw.....
gut heal meinte er müsste leaven nach dem ersten whipe....
ich (sv hunter ), tank und ein enhancer standen jetzt da.... den dk zähle ich absichtlich nicht mit 3k dps schaff ich mit autohits ;> 
na gut vlt mit meinem pet auch noch aber trotzdem 3k sind zu wenig ^^
tja kicksperre weil wir uns schon von einem anderen dk entlädigt hatten der meinte er müsste tanken, cc rausholen, aoe und trotzdem kein dmg xD
dann kam nach 10min ein pala mit halb grünem/blauen questgear und bissl nhc gear mit gut 65k mana als healersatz....
aufstöhner vom tank im chat.....
tja ich und der enhancer ham ihn dann mal überredet einfach mal zu tryn....
und siehe da.... der pala hat für seinen equipstand so extremst effizient und genau geheilt der boss starb im nu und das obwohl wir zischen kroko und autsch keine reggpause hatten....
tja dann konnte der dk gekickt werden es kam ein weiterer frost dk der aber dann ne gute kelle verteilte ^^
whipefrei fertig gemacht und den pala gelobt das ers so schön hinbekommen hat ^^
also quest/pvp/icc gear ist teilweise nicht so schlimm kommt auf den spieler an ^^
und ja ich hab am anfang der hcs auch bissl mit ah items am itemlvl rumgeschummelt stört ja keinen wenn ich mit dem crapgear schon mehr dmg hatte als andere ^^


----------



## FrankyB122 (6. Januar 2011)

Netter Thread, interessant zu lesen. Daher möchte ich meine Erfahrungen hier auch zu "Papier" bringen.
Vor einigen Tagen meine erste Hero als Tank-Paladina über den DF. Hatte gerade Cap für den DF erreicht (Gilde ist nicht so groß dass sich dort schnell immer wer findet) und melde mich dank TankSpec mit Sofort-Invite an. Hatte 122k Live. Ein kurzer Blick der Gruppe auf meine HP und schon war ich rausgewählt, meine erste Hero hab ich also nur 15sec von innen gesehen;-)
Habe dann erstmal die Nase voll gehabt und auf Gildenkollegen gewartet. Nach dem ich dann Equip mit 130k HP zusammen hatte gings wieder an die Heros über DF. Alles in allem sind meine Erfahrungen recht gut. 
In Erinnerung geblieben sind mir aber 2 Runs (random), beide verlorene Stadt.

Beim ersten hatte ich eine Gruppe der die DDs reihenweise rausgekickt oder zum leaven gebracht hat so dass wir bestimmt 10 Leute in der GRP hatten. Alles in allem dauerte der Run 4h:-(

Gestern wieder über DF, aber mit 2 Gildies (eine Eule und ein SchamiMeelee). Invite kam sofort. Ale erstes fragte der Rnd-Heiler (Priester) die den DuDu und den Schami ob sie nicht heilen könnten. Auf gegenfrage "warum" kam "ich hab noch kein Equip zum heilen".
"Und wieso hast Du dich dann als Heiler angemeldet?"
"Weil es schneller geht!"
Er hat dann doch versucht zu heilen und ich hab ihn nach dem ersten Wipe an der ersten Trashgruppe rausgekickt.
Was soll sowas? Hätte er von Anfang an gesagt dass es die erste Hero ist und er Equip braucht, hätten wir es versucht....aber so was von Dreistigkeit....


----------



## bakkax (6. Januar 2011)

Hatten gestern auch eine tolle Gruppe im VortexGipfel.

Wir waren zu dritt aus einer Gilde (1 Schami Heiler, 1 Unheilig-DK und 1 Meuchelschurke), und hatten die ini nach anderthalb Stunden clear. 
Der Heiler war das erste mal in der Ini. 
Immer wieder wurden wir beschimpft, wenn irgendetwas nicht geklappt hat. Komischerweise haben wir, obwohl wir ja absolut unfähig sind,
die Ini geschafft: Sind damit Cata Heros zu einfach, dass sogar Zitat "behinderte Gimps" wie wir die Clear kriegen ? (Für die Beleidigung hab ich dann mal ein Ticket verfasst)

Am Ende hatten wir 11 Namen im Recount 

So langsam nimmts wieder WOTLK- Niveau an - die Leute verlassen nach dem ersten Wipe die Gruppe, sind ungeduldig und unhöflich.


----------



## imbaaapala (6. Januar 2011)

Ich werde auch meine Geschichte mit euch teilen. Ich spiele normalerweise als Pala-Tank in meiner Stammgrp. Gestern Abend waren lediglich der Heiler(Schami) und Schurke online. Also Invite und gogo für rnd. Kann ja nichts schief gehen! Der Heiler hat sich jedoch verklickt und als DD angemeldet (wars Absicht?  ) und somit hatten wir einen Heal-Pala dabei und einen Jäger. EQ war auf dem ersten Blick ausreichend.

Wir also los und 1 Wipe beim 1. Trash, Heiler hat den Schaden unterschätzt. Np für mich, bin eh einer sozialer Spieler. Wir sind dann mehr oder weniger schlecht zum 1.Boss gekommen und nachdem unser Schami und unser Schurke sich eingespielt haben mit dem Kicken, lag dieser auch nachdem 2.Try. Dann ganz normal den Trash gemacht. Moment ganz normal? Wir nehmen den Seiteneingang vom Hof in die Küche, hauen die ersten 4Geister um. Und dann`? *Pfeilfluggeräusch hier einfügen* Der Hunter pullt. Ich mach nichts, warte bis er stirbt und spotte dann ab. Dann gabs eine kleine Diskussion, wieso er dann gepullt hat. Ich und meine Stammgrp haben ihm nach der Aussage *Autoshot-Fail" ein wenig geflamt und der Heiler hat sogar mitgemacht. Zur Erklärung, wir spielen alle Jäger und keiner failt so dermaßen. Nach ein paar doofen Sprüchen haben wir ihn auch gegickt.

Nächsten DD gesucht. Jäger! ALLE sofort "oh nein, ein Jäger" und sonst was, ihr könnt es euch vorstellen Der Jäger hat dazu nichts gesagt, wir machen die erste Mobgruppe in der Halle vom 2. Boss, die ist down und dann, was müssen meine Augen sehen? Ein wild gewordenes Hunterpet, was auf die nächste Mobgruppe zuläuft und wieder so ein dämlicher Pfeil, der den nächsten Geist mitten in die Brust trifft. Hunter sterben lassen, Spott, down genuked. Mitn Hunter dikustiert wie sowas kommt, und dass wir sowas schon vorher hatten. Der Hunter "Ich lasse mich nicht über einen Kamm scheeren. Ich hasse diese Hunter verallgemeinerungen. Tschüß" 

Was sollen wir denn machen, wenn genau jeder Hunter den wir hatten, genauso handelt, wie Barlow es kundtut? Einfach zu geil. Hat auf jeden Fall gut was zum lachen gegeben im Skype 

Danach haben wir einen Mage bekommen, als der geinvt wurde kamen natürlich sofort Lobeshymne etc., vorallem weil wir noch einen entflucher fürn Endboss brauchten. 
So haben wir es dann auch geschafft die noch mit ganz viel SPAß zu beenden. Nachdem der Mage da war, lief echt alles gut!

<3 @ Mages, und Noobfilter@ Hunter plx!


----------



## Taurenkuuh (6. Januar 2011)

Mich als Mage ärgert es ja immer wieder, wenn ich in eine rnd grp komme, keiner grüßt oder sagt sonst etwas freundliches, und irgendjemand verlangt gleich einen Tisch. Meistends ist wenigstens ein "bitte" dabei; in solchen Fällen hab ich auch ja überhaupt kein Problem damit. 
Doch vor kurzem war ich wieder mal ini, keiner sagt ein Wort. Nach der ersten Mobgruppe auf einmal ein dd: "OMG, was muss man eigentlich machen, damit ihr verdammten mages endlich mal ohne zu fragen einen tisch stellt????? WTF?????". Dann hab ich gesagt, nach so einer Ansage stell ich erst recht keinen. Einen kurzen Moment später dann: "Ihr wurdet aus der Gruppe entfernt". 

Des weiteren wurde ich schon ein paar Mal grundlos gekickt. Einmal bin ich in die Ini gekommen, hab gebufft und Tisch gestellt, und gleich danach kick. Mir ist sowieso aufgefallen, dass die Kick-Wahrscheinlichkeit sehr hoch ist, wenn die anderen 4 Gruppenmitglieder aus einer Gilde sind.

Zum Schluss noch eine Aussage, die ich vor kurzem mal im /2 gelesen habe (hat aber nichts mit inis zu tun): "omg wann nehmt ihr verficktn pvp zocker endlich wieder dieses scheiß tol barad ein?? ich will endlich RAIDEN!!!!"
... bei solchen Aussagen frag ich mich immer wieder, was für Leute sich in WoW herumtreiben...


----------



## Potpotom (6. Januar 2011)

Mit dem Schammi-Twink in ZF... alles spielte sich innerhalb von 25 Sekunden ab.

Ich: Servus zusammen
Spieler 1: Quatsch nicht und komm her...
Spieler 2: ?
Spieler 3: Du stehst ja immernoch am Eingang rum (ja sry, wollte mein Mana noch auffüllen und 20 Sekunden sitzen)
Spieler 1: Meine Fresse watt dauert denn da so lange?
Ich: Ok, machts gut.

Strange... aber da habe ich doch direkt von Beginn an keinen Bock drauf.


----------



## MasterCrain (6. Januar 2011)

imbaaapala schrieb:


> Wir nehmen den Seiteneingang vom Hof in die Küche, hauen die ersten 4Geister um. Und dann`? *Pfeilfluggeräusch hier einfügen* Der Hunter pullt. Ich mach nichts, warte bis er stirbt und spotte dann ab. Dann gabs eine kleine Diskussion, wieso er dann gepullt hat. Ich und meine Stammgrp haben ihm nach der Aussage *Autoshot-Fail" ein wenig geflamt und der Heiler hat sogar mitgemacht. Zur Erklärung, wir spielen alle Jäger und keiner failt so dermaßen. Nach ein paar doofen Sprüchen haben wir ihn auch gegickt.



Asozial. ganz ehrlich. Jeder failt mal. So Leute sind der Grund warum so ein bescheidenes Klima ingame herscht. Außerdem ist bekannt das viele Jäger zurzeit ein Problem damit haben das automatisch ein neuer gegner ins vesir genommen wird und weitergeschossen wird (und autoschot ausschalten funzt scheinbar nicht richtig)
Hoffentlich spielt Ihr in nem anderen Realmpool, mit euch will ich in keine Gruppe


----------



## Doofkatze (6. Januar 2011)

In 95% der Fälle spiele ich wirklich gut, fahre meinen Schaden bzw. tanke ohne Probleme jede Gruppe, überlebe alle spannenden Situationen. 

In 5% der Fälle geht aber auch mal etwas schief. 

Dann adden eben gleich 3 Gruppen zu der Gruppe, die wir einzeln anvisiert haben und sogar teil-CCt haben.

Dann ruft der Späher, auf den ich aufpassen sollte, halt doch mal seine Freunde.

Dann sprintet die Teufelswache eben doch mal auf die Blubs bei Modermiene und tankt ein wenig.

Dann sind eben doch mal alle CCs umsonst, weil ich Tod und Verfall einfach in die Mitte von allem lege.


----------



## Potpotom (6. Januar 2011)

Passiert jedem Mal... selbst die Spieler bei Ensidia & Co pullen mal fehl oder verenden in irgendeiner Seuche weil sie nicht aufgepasst haben. Ist nichts schlimmes dran, arg wirds nur, wenn dir immer und immer wieder der gleiche Mist passiert.


----------



## bakkax (6. Januar 2011)

Aranamun schrieb:


> In 95% der Fälle spiele ich wirklich gut, fahre meinen Schaden bzw. tanke ohne Probleme jede Gruppe, überlebe alle spannenden Situationen.
> 
> In 5% der Fälle geht aber auch mal etwas schief.
> 
> ...



Hahahaha, das selbe ist mir gestern mit meinem Blutdk auf nonhero passiert - Tod und Verfall, alle Oh-Shit-Buttons gedrückt, kochendes Blut und viiiiel gebetet - und es ist gut gegangen 

mein Kommentar : sry

der Rest der Gruppe war glaub ich genauso gölücklich wie ich, dass wir das tatsächlich überlebt hatten


----------



## imbaaapala (7. Januar 2011)

Also zu Erklärung, der 1. Hunter hat schon bei der 1. Trashmob Gruppe fail-gepullt und außerdem nach SEINEM Fehler noch doofe Sprüche zu bringen ist auch unklug, nichtmal ein sry.
Und als der 2. Hunter dann kam, und er dann fehlpullte, haben uns einfach die nerven verlassen. Und ja wir sind aus einer Gilde und ja wir sind eig auch ne Stamm, nur fehlten zu der Zeit 2 Leute.
Stimmt daher schon, dass man dann kickfreudiger ist. Aber denkt nicht wir kicken jeden Noob.
Ich/wir erklären jeden Boss und haben keine Probleme wie Wipes. Nur wenn man vorm Boss fragt ob alles klar ist und ob jeder die Taktik kennt und keiner was sagst bzw. ein ja kommt und dann failt und man dann nochmal fragt und dann wieder die gleiche Antwort, dann liegt es am "Failer", wir sind gerne bereit die Taktik zu erklären und würden niemanden kicken, nur weil er es nicht versteht, aber wenn er nicht lernfähig ist und "asozial" durch Sprüche etc. dann Pech. Ich sag immer, wir stellen den Tank, DDs gibts wie Sand am Meer und haben es daher nicht nötig einen nicht lernbereiten DD mitzuziehen und deswegen Reppkosten zu farmen.


----------



## D_a_r_k (7. Januar 2011)

Hätte schon einige Geschichten auf Lager^^ 

Das nervigste wahr wohl heute Verlorene Stadt der Tol'vir HC. Lief eigentlich alles ganz ok, war halt ne Gildengruppe (bis auf mich..). Die machten zwar einige Fehler, aber ich konnte sie wegheilen (mehr oder weniger). Naja beim dritten Boss wollten die dann einen Erfolg machen, an dem wir dann 15-20 Minuten getryt haben.. am Ende haben wir ihm im 4ten Try normal gelegt. Gut letzter Boss. Der macht ja so nen "Buff" der die DD's zwar mehr Schaden machen lässt aber sie auch mehr Schaden kassieren lässt. Naja das haben die Gildis scheinbar nicht geblickt. Dazu stand die Feralkatze im ersten Try fast die ganze Zeit unter einer Wolke.. naja Wipe. Zweiter Try.. das gleiche.. als ich gerade schreiben wollte, was sie falsch machen, wurde ich gekickt v___v.... und warte nun weiter darauf endlch mal die HC zu beenden.

Warum fokussiert sich nur die Wut auf uns Heiler? Wir machen meist am wenigsten falsch und sind meist auch am meisten gefordert.. Muss sagen das hat mich doch getroffen, nachdem ich alles beim Heilen gegeben habe, einfach so gekickt zu werden. 

(Es gab auch schon davor zwei "kick"versuche vor ein paar tagen^^ nur war ich da mit 2 gildies zusammen unterwegs  die haben das natürlich verhindert)


----------



## RedShirt (7. Januar 2011)

Ach.

Wenn Du n Schami als Heiler und kein Erdschild hast... und ihn hinten Blitze werfen siehst in seinem PvP Gear, dann weißt Du schon, was Du als Tank erwarten kannst... heil Dich selbst, sonst fällst Du um...   

Hab auch schon Schlafheiler gesehen, die alle 5 Sekunden mal ne Taste gefunden haben, das merkt man gewaltig.

Aber pauschal können alle blöde Fehler machen. CC Breaker sind mir die liebsten. Frosch -> Dot. Danke fürs Gespräch.


----------



## Taurenkuuh (7. Januar 2011)

Mir fällt gerade noch ein Fall ein, der wieder mich und meine Törtchen betrifft: Ich komm in eine Ini, alle stehen am Eingang und buffen. Dann sagt jemand, dass ich einen Tisch stellen soll (natürlich wiedereinmal ohne "bitte"). Es war eine nh ini und alle waren schon auf 85, nur der Spieler nicht, der den Tisch wollte. Ich stelle also den Tisch. Danach hat sich folgendes Szenario abgespielt:

Spieler: "ey... das is 85er Wasser, das kann ich nicht benutzen. Mach kleineren Tisch"
Ich: 	"geht nicht"
Spieler: "Dann mach mir halt einzeln 80er Wasser man man man..."
Ich: 	"Geht nicht, mit cata wurden die einzelnen Ränge entfernt; ich kann nur mehr 85er Wasser machen."
Spieler: "Alter was geht?? willst du MIR jetzt neuheiten vom mage erzählen?? nur weil du zu blöd bist, deine klasse zu spielen? und was soll ich jetzt trinken???"
Ich: 	"Tja, pech"
Spieler: "ey das kann man aber auch freundlicher sagen du proll"
anderer Spieler mischt sich ein: "Der Mage hat recht. Außerdem sollte man immer selbst was mithaben und sich nicht auf einen Mage verlassen"
Spieler: "was geht mit euch? ihr seid ja alle die größten kacknoobs"
<Spieler verlässt die Gruppe>




D_a_r_k schrieb:


> Warum fokussiert sich nur die Wut auf uns Heiler? Wir machen meist am wenigsten falsch und sind meist auch am meisten gefordert.. Muss sagen das hat mich doch getroffen, nachdem ich alles beim Heilen gegeben habe, einfach so gekickt zu werden.


Ich spiel zwar keinen Heiler, kann dich aber gut verstehen. Zum Großteil sind die dds eh immer selbst schuld, wenn sie viel dmg fressen. Ich als range seh ziemlich oft, dass andere dds einfach eine Ewigkeit in irgendeiner void stehen bleiben. Manche checken es dann gerade noch rechtzeitig, rauszugehen. Bei manch anderen kann ich in Ruhe zusehen, wie die drin stehen bleiben, dann tot umfallen und schimpfen, warum sie keinen heal bekommen haben...
Ich persönlich versteh einfach nicht, was so schwer daran ist, aus einer void rauszugehen. Ich mein, ersten sieht man es eh so gut, ob sich am Boden was tut bzw. ob sich etwas auf einen zubewegt (also ich als range seh das zumindest immer; kA ob sich meeles schwerer tun). Und sollte man das dann doch nicht sehen, bekommt man immerhin einen debuff; spätestens dann sollte man mal nachdenken, was los ist. Und sollte man das alles nicht mitbekommen, dann gibt es ja immer noch Addons wie z.B. dbm, die bei jeder Kleinigkeit schreien und sagen, was zu tun ist. Also ich versteh einfach nicht, warum bei voidzones immer so viele failen. (Mir ist aufgefallen, besonders beliebt sind voids, wo man sofort tot ist wie z.B. beim Wurm im Steinernen Kern oder bei den Felsen, die der Endboss wirft (ebenfalls im Kern)).


----------



## Stevesteel (7. Januar 2011)

Ich hatte gestern auch ein für mich weniger schönes Erlebnis
Hatte mich für Vortexgipfel heroisch angemeldet, da ich das Casterschwert vom 2en Boss möchte.
Während der Wartezeit habe ich Dailies gemacht, u.a. auch die Angelquest aus Orgrimmar.
Die 4 anderen Spieler waren vom selben Server & nat. derselben Gilde.
Einladung kam, ich rein in die Instanz, alles fein.
Kein Hallo o.ä., aber auch nicht so wild für mich.
Nach dem ersten Boss gucke ich ins Recount, steht doch da glatt, daß ich als Gebrechenhexer statt der sonst üblichen 16k nur fette 5,5k DPS gefahren habe, obwohl keinerlei Lauferei von Nöten war. Oo
Der Schattenpriester stand mit 13k, der Tank (Bär) mit auch sowas um die 7k und 
keine Ahnung, irgend eine andere Klasse noch mit 7k drin.
Ich erstaunt, nachgeguckt, ok, hatte noch komplettes Angelgear an ^^
Schrieb dies in den Chat, genau in dem Moment erschien der Ladebidschirm und ich stand in Orgrimmar, sie wurden aus der Gruppe enfernt.
Mein erster Ausschluss - taraaaaa ^^
Nuja, fand es nur schade, daß mich niemand von den anderen 4 Spielern darauf angesprochen hatte, aber bin ich halt selbst Schuld -_-
Einige Zeit später 30min ca., ich konnte mich nochmal für den Vortex anmelden, stand dann, nachdem der Einladebildschirm aufging, eine Meldung, daß ich dieser Instanz zugewiesen sein Oo
Ich guckte nach unter O und sah, daß 2 von 3 Bossen rot also gelegt waren.
Tja, damit war der Abend für Vortex zumindestens erledigt. 
Was ich nur nicht verstehe, ich habe keinen der Bosse gelegt und hatte trotzdem ID -_- 


ok ok, da habe ich mit Boss gelegt & ID gefailt ^^


----------



## Lari (7. Januar 2011)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> Asozial. ganz ehrlich. Jeder failt mal. So Leute sind der Grund warum so ein bescheidenes Klima ingame herscht. Außerdem ist bekannt das viele Jäger zurzeit ein Problem damit haben das automatisch ein neuer gegner ins vesir genommen wird und weitergeschossen wird (und autoschot ausschalten funzt scheinbar nicht richtig)
> Hoffentlich spielt Ihr in nem anderen Realmpool, mit euch will ich in keine Gruppe



Da stimm ich voll und ganz zu.
Ich spiele auch einen Jäger, raide und behaupte, dass ich mit der Klasse umgehen kann.
Wie oft es mir schon im Addon vorgekommen ist, dass ein auto-Shot irgendwas gepullt hat... grausam.


----------



## MasterCrain (7. Januar 2011)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> Nach dem ersten Boss gucke ich ins Recount



Klar hast du einen Boss gelegt hast es dochs elber geschrieben. Und damit id


----------



## Stevesteel (7. Januar 2011)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> Klar hast du einen Boss gelegt hast es dochs elber geschrieben. Und damit id



Stimmt, ich Depp -_-
Ok, da habe ich den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht gesehen ^^


----------



## Pappalula1 (7. Januar 2011)

Zwei Geschichten aus Tol´vir.

Vorgestern passiert:
 Die Gruppe besteht aus Bärchen, Shadow, Fury, Jäger und mir (Schammie heal). Beim ersten Boss passt der Fury nicht auf, läuft in eine bombe - tot. er läuft wieder rein, gerade als er da ist, passiert dem Tank dasselbe... auch tot. Jäger schickt sofort das Pet (hatte glücklicherweise Bär dabei) und kitet den Boss bis der Tank wieder da ist. Leider hat es der Jäger aber nicht überlebt und bevor der Tank genug Aggro aufbauen konnte erwischte es auch mich. Als ich dann die Innie wieder betrat, lebte nur noch der Tank. Ich gleich hin und geheilt soviel ich konnte. Das Ende vom Lied? Als der Boss auf 10k Leben runter war, stand ich plötzlich alleine da. Alle anderen waren tot. Also schnell Erdele und noch Flammenschock und Blitzschlag. Boss tot, ich runter auf ca 1000hp. 
Fazit: Während dem Kampf waren alle mindestens einmal tot, manche auch zwei oder dreimal, aber ein Wipe war es nicht  Die Stimmung danach war super in der Gruppe und wir hatten bei allen anderen Bosse keine Probleme mehr.

Gestern passiert:
Wieder lande ich in Tol´Vir. Plötzlich sagt der Tank: "Ich krieg von jedem 100G sonst leave ich wieder". wir konnten ihn nicht mal kicken, da noch inn erhalb der 15min. Ausserdem frag ich mich, wie er kassieren wollte, er war ja von einem anderen Server...

So long


----------



## odinxd (7. Januar 2011)

Pappalula1 schrieb:


> ... Plötzlich sagt der Tank: "Ich krieg von jedem 100G sonst leave ich wieder"....



Das ja mal ne lustige Situation, sowas hab ich noch nie gehört, aber ne witzige Antwort darauf ist mir direkt beim lesen in den Kopf gekommen, vielleicht hab ich ja bald mal die Chance^^

Habe gestern zusammen mit 3 Gildies die Daily Hero machen wollen, uns fehlte nur Tank den wir dann halt über DF gesucht haben. Ini: DM HC, bekamen dann einen Tank Pala der ca. 5 Sekunden in der Ini stand, vermutlich mit kaputter Tastatur denn auf "hi" im chat reagierte er nicht. Nach diesen 5 Sekunden war er weg und stand wieder in OG. Auf mehrmalige Anfragen "Tank?" reagierte er nicht sondern wartete das er gekickt wurde ( hier muss ich sagen der Tank war Leader aber wir konnten ihn kicken ohne 15 mins zu warten )... Ist das Bild, wenn man einzeln mit dem DF in eine Gildengruppe kommt, so schlecht?
Mir ists erst 2 mal passiert das ich als Random DD in Gildengruppen landete und beide Male lief der komplette Run Super.

Der neue Tank, ein Warri, war eigentlich ganz nett gut equipped konnte "reden" (schreiben) und legte ein gutes Tempo vor. Er verließ uns dann allerdings direkt nach dem 2ten Boss ohne Angabe von Gründen... unser DMG war ok, wir haben ihn nicht dumm angemacht, Atlas Loot hab ich durchflogen, der hätte nichtmal ein gutes Tankteil gedroppt... vielleicht hat er Second gefarmt. Mit unserem dritten Tank lief es dann super bis zum Ende.


----------



## Lari (7. Januar 2011)

Bloß nicht auf "100G sonst leave ich!" reagieren... Oo
Uns wollte ein Tank letztens einen reindrücken und ist vorm Endboss geleaved. Nach nichtmal 10 Sekunden war ein neuer da. Man kommt bevorzugt in die Warteschlange, weswegen die Wartezeit extrem sinkt.


----------



## Feuerkatze (7. Januar 2011)

Ich hab auch mal wieder zwei Geschichten. 

Gildengruppe, nur der Tank fehlte (wie so häufig) also Random einen Tank geholt. Wir fragen ihn ob er die Ini schon kennt. Die Antwort ist ne, er war noch nicht hier. Wir posten ihm TS Daten, weil ist halt praktisch, wenn eh schon 4/5 im TS rumhängen und sich gegenseitig absprechen, dann will man auch nicht für den 5. das grad Gesprochene noch tippen. 

"TS für ne Hero? oO" und da war er auch schon raus aus der Gruppe.
Der nächste kannte die Ini auch noch nicht auf Hero, kam aber auch ins TS und es ging nahezu Problemlos. 


Nächste Geschichte: Burg Schattenfang, erster Boss (der mit dem Strangulieren und auf 1 HP runterkommen etc.) 
Reine Gildengruppe, alle im TS, auch wenn man den Schurken so gut wie nicht verstehen konnte. 
Mage: "du sollst das unterbrechen" 
Schurke: "huh sorry, hab zwar probiert, ging aber nicht" 
Boss castet wieder 
Mage:"das wärs gewesen" 
Schurke: " ich versuchs dann nochmal"

irgendwann klappte das dann auch mit dem Unterbrechen
anschliessend hat dann der Schami noch Schwierigkeiten gehabt die Gruppe hochzuheilen und damit dann rumwipen in der letzten Phase. 
Wir haben gefühlt ewig gebraucht um den Boss down zu bekommen. 

Gildengruppen sind also auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei. Man hält allenfalls länger zusammen. Für Frust sorgt es dennoch.


----------



## Manaori (10. Januar 2011)

Dank Urlaub, wegfahren etc habe ich seit Weihnachten eigentlich nicht mehr richtig gespielt und hatte vorher auch kaum Zeit. Vor Weihnachten war ich ein, zwei mal mit meiner Schattenpriesterin (ich würde ja heilen, aber mit knapp 70k Mana, die ich im Heilequipp habe, will ich das wirklich keinem antun) random hero gegangen.
Die Versuche damals waren ernüchternd. Einmal steinerner Kern, erste Trashgruppe, Wipe, bis auf den Heiler und mich sind alle weg. Egal, suchen wir, machen wir weiter. Mit der nächsten Gruppe kommen wir bis zum ersten Boss, aber das Setup war so bescheiden - nämlich absolut keine gute Bombklasse - dass wir es gelassen haben. 
Die zweite Gruppe für Tol'vir hatte sich auch extrem schnell aufgelöst, danach hab ich es bis nach dem Urlaub gelassen. 

Nun war ich vorgestern also mit nicht gar so gutem Equip - in Gildengruppen war ich auch zweimal hero, sodass ich zumindest ein bisschen was schon hatte  - wieder einmal random hero, weil ich mir dachte, na komm, so schlimm können die alle nicht sein. 

Und das Ergebnis war... ehrlich gesagt ziemlich toll  
Ich war in einer Gildengruppe gelandet und hab mir deshalb ehrlich gesagt ziemliche Sorgen gemacht, weil man hier ja schon viel über Gildengruppen gehört hab. Mein Schaden war, bis auf die Bosse, auch noch nicht ganz so dolle, sodass ich am Anfang doch die Angst hatte, schlichtweg gekickt zu werden. Die Gildengruppe - war im Thron der Gezeiten - war aber richtig nett, haben mir auch auf ANfrage die Erklärungen für die Bosse auf hero gegeben, und trotz ein, zwei kleiner Wipes beim Trash und einem doppelseitigem K.O. beim Endboss lag ebenjener.

Davon wesentlich aufgemuntert und neu motiviert versuchte ich es gleich nochmal, dieses Mal war es der steinerne Kern. Keine Gildengruppe, komplett random. Und wieder kamen wir durch, ziemlich wipefrei, nette Leute (auch, wenn ich erst beim zweiten Boss kam, da ist wohl einer a bgehauen xD). 

Dasselbe Spiel in Death Mines, einzig in der Burg Shcattenfang gestern kam eine kleine Ernüchterung. Beim ersten Boss klappte es mit dem Kicken nicht so ganz, sodass wir zweimal gewiped sind, und die Gruppe löste sich auf. 
Dafür hab ich es am selben Tag doch noch gecleart,mit zwei DDs aus meiner Gilde und einem Tank und einem Heiler aus jener Gildengruppe, mit der ich im Thron von Gezeiten war. (An der Stelle Grüße an die betreffenden Leute aus der Gilde Revive vom Server Nazjatar <3) 


Also, ich weiß nicht, wieso, aber ich hatte mir viel schlimmeres erwartet, nach allem was man hier liest  Bin durchweg positiv überrascht von den Rabndomgruppen. Man trifft zwar immer noch schwarze Schafe, aber in den allermeisten Fällen wurde mir verziehen, dass ich die Ini nicht kannte, gekickt wurde ich noch nie, auch, wnen ich einmal versehentlich via tab einen Boss gepullt hab *hust hust+ (war aber kein Wipe) , Flames gab es auch noch keine, stattdessen halt komplette Gruppenauflösungen, wo ich nun aber auch nicht weiß Gott wie böse bin. 
Also, bisher gefallen mir die Randoms in Cata. *daumen hoch*


----------



## RedShirt (10. Januar 2011)

Die Gewohnheit setzt bei einigen langsam ein  daher läufts besser als zum Start.

ABER

Es geht auch anders:

Vortex nh

eigentlich fix + einfach. Wären da nicht die ägyptischen Hundsköpfe mit Flügeln nicht...

Protagonisten:
Tank -> hat keinen Plan außer rein + bämm
Jäger -> findet CC gelegentlich, am besten während des Pulls
Schurke -> Sap geht nicht im Kampf? Oh.
Drudie -> Heiler
Arms Warry -> ego

Naja. Es ging ja gut (nur 3 Trashwipes), bis zu den Erdungsfeldern =)
Vorher wurde halt nicht aus den Thunderstorms der Eles gegangen oder so, wofür, der Heiler macht das.

Naja, Gruppe zusammenziehn -> 2 Heiler in Gruppe -> alle Kloppen wie wild, Heilermana geht runter -> Meine Hilferufe im Chat "2 heiler! stern CCn" interessieren nicht -> Ich pummel, stompe, mach was -> 1 Heiler down, ein Glück

Ok, eine Gruppe down.

Nächste Gruppe wurd gepullt, Tank noch nicht ganz da -> Wipe
Tank da -> Heiler wird stehngelassen -> Wipe
Mal ein Eisblock -> Gruppe down
Dann die Gruppe im Feld.
Ich sag noch "wird lustig in dem ERDUNGSfeld" ... naja, Tank rennt rein, ich les noch "meine eisfalle geht nicht..." und mach /facepalm -> Wipe
Dann erkläre ich kurz, daß mit 2 Heilern das nix ist. Selbes Spiel, inkl. CC Breaker -> Wipe

Dann hatte ich keine Lust mehr, obwohl der Endboss in Sicht war. Sorry, aber das war über ne Stunde bis dahin, Chaos pur. Mein Intimidating Shout war immer CD, Stomp auch, Pummel sowieso, Charge wenn möglich ... Blizz, DD-Krieger braucht n Sap   infight


----------



## Bandit 1 (10. Januar 2011)

Eines der größten Probleme ist die Selbstüberschätzung der Spieler bzw. ihre Ignoranz.

Wir gehen immer nur Gildenintern und nehmen max. einen Random mit.

So einen hatten wir gestern wieder. Einen Jäger...

Nix gegen Jäger aber 70% wissen eigentlich gar nicht, was sie tun.

Dieser auch nicht. Eine Hero zu gehen und bei Gruppen 5K DPS zu machen und am Boss 6K,
das bringt nix. Wir haben ihn dann höflich gebeten zu gehen und er hat es eingesehen.

Also liebe Mitspieler, bitte _(wenn ihr noch Probleme mit eurer Klasse haben solltet, es gibt nämlich
auch Spieler die mit grünem Equip über 10 K machen, das nur mal so nebenbei ^^)_ geht erst Heros
wenn ihr mal wenigstens 10 Items aus normalen Innies habt. Oder Rufitems, wer alle Gegenden 
durchquestet hat eh massig 333er Sachen an und einige 346er mit Respektvollem Ruf.
Und Tiefenhein und Hyjal ist eigentlich danach jeder Respektvoll.

Und dann klappt es auch mit den Heros. (Wenn sich die anderen Gruppenmitglieder auch daran gehalten
haben)

Aber in zu vielen Köpfen steckt noch der Lichkönig.


----------



## Genschmania (10. Januar 2011)

Nach 40 Minuten kam ich gestern endlich mal wieder in eine Hero......supi, freu, hechel, schwitz.

Doch irgendwie waren schon ein paar Mobs schon gelegt worden...der Magier war wohl auch neu gekommen....hmmm. Nur n paar Mobs und schon kommen neue Spieler?? Magier: moin, ich: helau.....keine Antwort.

Also wird losgekämpft...nebenbei lese ich, dass die Anderen drei aus einer Gilde kommen, vom Server Blackrock (bei uns sowieso verschrien, weil wegen ständig unhöflich und vorlaut). Irgendwann landen wir bei nem Boss. Ich versuche heraus zu finden, ob alle den Boss kennen, ernte von der Stammgrp Sprüche wie "willst mich verarschen?", "Vollnoob". Nebenbei wird der Magier (die ganze zeit nichts gesagt) als Kacknoob bezeichnet.

Also fangen wir an....wipe (meine lieblingsstamm (!) hats versaut).

Ich: lasst uns mal in Ruhe mein Addon (Bosserklärung) durchlesen....Kommentar der Stammgruppe: BOAH EY......ich werd gekickt....der Magier vermutlich danach auch.

Halten wir fest: die Randoms (Magier und ich) sind unfähige Vollnoobs....zumindest wirds diese Stamm so im Handelschat und in ihrer Gilde verbreiten.

Tjoa, wenn man im RL nix hinbekommt, muss man seinen Frust eben an WoW-DD´s ablassen....sind ja mehr als genug da.


----------



## Genschmania (10. Januar 2011)

Achja...hier noch ein Schmankerl.

Bin mit meiner Stamm unterwegs....ein Random dabei.

Landen beim ersten Boss. Ich: kennst Du den Boss? Er: keine Antwort...leaved einfach.

Btw: wir kannten den Boss 

Er dachte wohl, dass wir den Boss nicht kennen und hat deshalb geleaved.

Anschließend sind wir gemütlich durch die komplette ini gerushed...viele schöne Items, die ihm gut gestanden hätten, sind gedropt.

Wie man so viel Pech (für unseren Random) vermeiden kann? Nicht dumm sein, und Vorurteile oder dumme Schlussfolgerungen vermeiden.


----------



## myadictivo (10. Januar 2011)

Feuerkatze schrieb:


> Gildengruppen sind also auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei. Man hält allenfalls länger zusammen. Für Frust sorgt es dennoch.



hehe..ja das kenn ich. ich bin grade mit meinem twink in ne kleine gilde eingetreten und am leveln.
voller elan also gildenintern a bißl low inis gemacht für erfolge. meine fresse..han ich ein hals geschoben 

okay, da sind auch gemischte leute dabei. welche die grad erst anfangen und welche die voll mit erbstücken rumschwirren.

aber wenn dann so sachen sind wie DDs die als tank und heal ran müssen, dazu der heal der keiner ist mit 25% leben und 0 mana absichtlich irgendwelche gruppen zusammen pullt und man x mal elendig verreckt möchte man doch tastatur gegen die wand schlagen.

naja um so schöner ists dann, wenn die erfolge irgendwann doch aufploppen.

also wenn ich stressfreie inzen will beim leveln (jedenfalls zu 95%) geh ich random, wenn ich keine lust auf langeweile hab geh ich gildenintern. dann hab auch was zu tun..hehe


----------



## Figetftw! (10. Januar 2011)

Nichts war schlimmer als brd random !


----------



## RedShirt (10. Januar 2011)

/gquit

Der einzige Weg bei dem Inhalt solcher Gilden, wenn man selber eigentlich schon gut Instanzen angehen will.

Ansonsten, wer nur Achievs farmen will, und mit PvE nix am Hut hat -> bitte.

@Rnd-Dungeon-Gildengrps allgemein

Das heißt nie, daß die Jungs gut sind.
Die nehmen sich nur das Recht der Ausschlußmehrheit.
Ich hab durchaus einige Vollhorste gesehen, die wenigstens sich in einem Auffangbecken "Gilde" gesammelt hatten.


----------



## Long_Wolf (10. Januar 2011)

Mal ist es so mal anders...

Gestern abend das Negative, in der Gilde gekramt und gefunden :

a) Bär (ich)

b) Priester (Disziplin)

c) DK (unheilig)

vom Dungeonfinder dazugeschoben

d) Jäger (Überleben)

f) Magier (Arkan)

Instanz = Steinerner Kern



Erste Gruppe wird markiert, ich vergesse aber zu erwähnen das Stern das Schaf sein soll, wir wipen...blau landet aber brav in der Eisfalle.

Eine Erklärung später wipen wir erneut... die Eisfalle lag nicht richtig und des mit dem Schaf "Klappte irgendwie nicht".

Gut, kann vorkommen ich bin selber nicht fehlerfrei siehe oben mit dem Schäfchen das ich nicht ins Trockene brachte etc etc 

Schliesslich haben wir es bis zum Boss geschafft und der ist auf HC nun Mal eine Tanzveranstaltung ersten Ranges : Ein falscher Schritt und man bekommt eins auf die Finger !

EIGENTLICH müsste das leicht machbar sein, haben wir doch zwei Klassen dabei die lustig AE verursachen können. Doch trotz Blizzard, Frostnova usw des Magiers oder Mehrfachschuss und diversen Fallen des Überleben-Jägers explodieren immer wieder adds in der Gruppe oder beim Bär.... oder, falls das mal klappt, liegt einer der beiden im Dreck weil der Wurm doch zu plötzlich aus seiner Staubwolke hypfte. Manchmal klappt auch das dann jedoch werden entweder der Priester oder ich von den Felsbohrern zernagt.

Um es mit Atze Schröder zu sagen : Jaaa neee is klaaa !

Schliesslich wechseln wir die Instanz da klar wird das wir das noch stundenlang betreiben können ohne das der Boss mehr als ein paar Kratzer abbekommt.

Nächste Instanz : Schwarzfelshöhlen !

Sowohl der Magier als auch der Jäger kennen die Instanz noch gar nicht, der erste Boss liegt mit Ach und Krach (wobei nur das Priesterlein und der Bär am Ende noch leben und beide auch nur gerade so) dann geht es weiter zum zwoten Boss...

Auch hier wieder : Ein falscher Schritt und "Hallo Bob !".

Die Magierin kann aus Interface-Gründen nichtmal den debuff sehen den die Strahlen verursachen, die Jägerin hypft regelmässig zu früh aus dem Strahl und ihr add evolviert während das Priesterlein einen Strahl soloed und ich in der Mitte mit der Todesritterin ein Tänzchen aufführe damit sie Schaden auf den Boss machen kann. Die Magierin darf sich derweil frei amüsieren und ausser Schaden und ab und an den Dunklen Befehl unterbrechen muss Sie nichts tun... tut sie auch... nur ohne Gegenzauber weil Sie den immer benutzt wenn auch die Todesritterin versucht zu unterbrechen... 

Die Jägerin "hat noch nie unterbrechen müssen das tun immer die Melees" also krame ich meinen Schädelstoss raus und wir geben unser bestes.... 

Endergebnis : Wenn beim Jäger mal nichts evolviert dann woanders weil irgendwer den fear abbekommt oder selber zu lang im Strahl bleibt...

Fazit : 1 Boss in .ca 3-4 Stunden , die Reppkosten möchte ich so genau gar nicht wissen.


Das Positive :

In der Gilde gekramt und gefunden :

a) Schurke (Meucheln)

b) Priester (Schatten)

c) Todesritter (unheilig)

d) Bär (ich)

vom Dungeonbrowser dazugeschoben

f) Priester (vermutlich Heilig)

Trotz des ein oder anderen wipes weil der Priester eigentlich dauerhaft OOM ist legen wir den ersten Boss (wobei erst nach einiger Diskussion der zwote Caster-Add solange zum Schweigen gebracht wird bis ich ihn habe oder der erste flach am Boden liegt) was uns wegen den Wasserwirbeln doch ins schwitzen bringt ...irgendwer dreht halt immer durch !

Boss 2 ist zwar nicht stubenrein aber liegt im ersten Versuch, auch wenn einige von uns schon Schnappatmung bekommen weil "das schwarze Zeug auf dem Boden" uns nur noch genug Platz für unsere Füsse/Pfoten lässt.

Boss 3 erweist sich als zu zeitintensiv da einer der DDs noch kochen muss und der andere Matratzenhorchdienst betreiben will, also wird nach einigen erfolglosen Versuchen der Endboss angegangen...


Auch da ist der Heiler dauer OOM und gegen Ende des Kampfes wirft er sich in die mittlerweile vorhandenen 4 Bestien und ihren AE... in die letzte Phase des Kampfes kommen nur der grosse böse Bär und der Priester der einen Schatten hat. Dies beweist er auch gleich indem Er ganz gelassen von sich gibt "Hau druff mein Schaden heilt uns" Das lässt sich der Bär nicht zweimal sagen und nachdem die restlichen adds entsorgt sind legen wir los... Da ich mir denn doch Sorgen des Schadens wegen mache, wechsele ich in Katze bis ich 2,5 Mal die Rotation durchhabe und wechsele dann wieder in den Bären als der Schattenpriester schon leicht nervös heilt damit ich nicht als Fladen auf dem Boden ende. Mit vereinten Kräften und unter Jubelgeschrei siegen wir verdient !

Fazit : Trotz Reppkosten und Zeitwaufwand von gut 2 Stunden war das eine HC an die ich mich gerne erinnere !

P.S.
Priesterlein und Todesritterin kenne ich schon länger und ich weiss was ich von den beiden erwarten kann, Schurke und Priester (mit Schatten) kannte ich vorher nur dem Namen nach und habe auch noch nie mit ihnen zusammen eine Instanz betreten, daher wählte ich dieses Beispiel trotz 4 Gildenmitgliedern als "random"


----------



## dat_holgi (10. Januar 2011)

Womit sollte der Jäger beim 2ten Boss den Fear eig unterbrechen?
Als SV hat keinen Silence Schuss, der das wohl bei dem Boss könnte, der Streuschuss geht zu 90% bei den Bossen nicht, und ich meine nicht, dass die Desorientierung nicht geht, sondern das ganze abbrechen geht zumeist nicht.
Bliebe also das Pet, wer alles da unterbrechen kann weiß ich grad nicht, Gorilla auf jeden Fall, aber hatte er den dabei?


----------



## Sotham (10. Januar 2011)

Also ich hatte auf Weihnachten mal ein ausserordentlich positives Erlebnis in ein paar Cata hcs. 

Hab mich mit meinem Vergelter Paladin angemeldet und wartete geduldig auf einen invite. Kann als DD ja gern mal ne Stunde dauern, aber das war es mir wert, da ich die hcs noch nicht alle kannte und sie deshalb nicht selbst tanken wollte. 

Nach knappen 30 Minuten kam ein Inivte: Todesminen HC geht auf. 

Mir war die Ini eigentlich nur bis zum 3. Boss bekannt, da wir in der Gilde dort schon erfolgreich gewiped sind. 


Kurzer Blick auf die Mitspieler verrät, alles eine Gilde von einem anderen Server. (Shattrath ich selbst spiele auf Aldor). Es wurde freundlich gegrüßt, ich wurde dort in den TS Channel eingeladen und nahm die Einladung auch gern an. 

Es erfolgte ein recht schöner und entspannter HC Run, die Ini wurde clear gemacht, viel gelacht und am Ende gab es sogar noch was für mich.  

Es folgten noch 2 weitere Inis, Vortexgipfel und Thron der Gezeiten HC. Alles in Allem recht schön gewesen und hat mir wirklich Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Terminsel (11. Januar 2011)

Gerade eben landete ich in einer Gruppe für den steinernen Kern. Die Heilerin (war ein weiblicher Char, ergo für mich eine "sie" bis das Gegenteil erklärt wird) war mir gleich unsympathisch, weil sie schon vor dem Pull, als der Tank noch markierte ihre Heilsprüche in die Gruppe spammte. Vermutlich wollte sie uns zeigen, dass es ihr nicht schnell genug gehen könne... Als der Erbinder in der ersten Mobgruppe in die Eisfalle des Jägers gepackt wurde, ward er auch sofort wieder rausgeholt. Die Heilerin war völlig überfordert und ich beschäftigte mich mit Heilsupport, um sie zu entlasten. Dennoch ein Wipe.
Beim zweiten Versuch legten wir die Gruppe, jedoch starb ich, weil der Erdbinder erneut aus dem CC geholt wurde und mich mit seinem AE wegpustete. Ich versuchte alles, um am Leben zu bleiben, was jedoch vergebliche Mühe war. Ich lief wieder rein und die Heilerin postete Recount, um zu zeigen, dass ich sehr wenig Schaden gemacht habe. Sie meinte, wie solle man mit so wenig Schaden Heros bewältigen? Der Jäger und ich antworteten, wenn sie ihren Job richtig machen würde, dann wäre es mir auch möglich Schaden zu fahren. Sie meinte, wir sollten sie kicken, aber nach der nächsten Gruppe ging sie dann von selbst.

Ich habe selten so viel dreiste Dummheit und Unkenntnis erlebt, wie bei dieser Person. Leider war uns dennoch nicht mal der erste Boss vergönnt, da der nachfolgede Heiler leider nicht viel besser war. Seine Heilung war zwar ok, aber wenn man nicht aus der Sprungschneise vom Autoreifenwurm geht... wobei ich zugebe, dass er mich beim zweiten Versuch auch sehr früh erwischte - wenn ich verärgert bin, spiele ich schlecht. Habe dann auch die Gruppe verlassen, da so mit mir eh nichts anzufangen ist.


----------



## Genschmania (11. Januar 2011)

Gewöhnlich beschweren sich diese Leute über Deinen schwachen dmg und leaven dann instant....bloß keine Antwort geben lassen...


----------



## Terminsel (11. Januar 2011)

Genschmania schrieb:


> Gewöhnlich beschweren sich diese Leute über Deinen schwachen dmg und leaven dann instant....bloß keine Antwort geben lassen...



Vor allem zeichnen sie sich selbst oft nur durch ihre eigene Unkenntnis aus. Wenn der Vergelter sich dauernd selbst heilen muss, weil der Heiler es aus irgendeinem Grund nicht auf die Kette kriegt (zugegeben: der rausgeholte CC macht die Sache da auch schwer), kann er schlecht sein Schadenspotenzial ausnutzen. Dannn aber rummeckern, obwohl die Situatuion für alle sehr offensichtlich nicht einfach war, zeigt ja nur, dass derjenige keinen Plan hat.

Weiterhin: Ein Heiler, der den Dämätschrecount laufen hat, muss eh einen am Brett haben.


----------



## RippedLife (11. Januar 2011)

Heute in den Hallen des Ursprungs HC:

- Krieger Tank [Ich]
- Moonkin
- Heilig-Priester
- MM-Hunter
- Fury-Krieger

Am Anfang, vor dem "Hoi", erstmal ein : "Wie Scheiße bist du den equipt hä?" vom Fury, der natürlich voll Hero equipt war. Erste Mobgruppe, während ich ancharge, Heldenhafter Sprung von unserem nettem Fury, der nach der Mobgruppe sagt : "Ey, kannst du nicht tanken du Bob?" 

So ging das weiter und er wollte schon vollkommen streiken als ich mit dem Healer ausmachte das wir ihn sterben lassen würden, doch es wurde ihm dann doch zu blöd ...
Wir kämpften uns durch die Inze und beim !ersten! Wipe (3ter Boss, Name fällt mir atm nicht ein), leavte er sofort. 

Das einzig lustige ist nur, dass genau diese Leute dann immer am meisten Schaden machen..


----------



## RedShirt (12. Januar 2011)

Wenn Du als DD:

- in Voids stehnbleibst
- aus Breatheffekten nicht rausgehst
- CC ignorierst
- Klassenfähigkeiten die NICHT Schaden machen (wie z.B. CC oder mal sich selbst heilen...) nicht benutzt

fährst Du natürlich mehr Dmg.
Aber gibt dann halt evtl doch n Wipe, der vermeidbar gewesen wäre.

Muß man halt Prioritäten setzen. Länge des Gliedes oder Gruppenüberleben


----------



## bakkax (12. Januar 2011)

Hatte heute eine nette Begegnung mit der Gilde "Deluxe" auf Kraig jin.

Halle des Ursprungs Hero - Wipe beim einem der 4 Eles vorm 3ten Boss

Der Palatank ist als erstes wieder da fängt an zu rezzen mit dem Spruch: 
"sorry , rezze nur Deluxe" 

Klasse. meine Antwort : "Sorry heile nur meine Gilde"

Auf den Kick durfte ich dann leider etwas warten, weil der Dungeonfinder 
noch ne Zeitlang etwas gegens kicken hatte.


----------



## Muffi77 (14. Januar 2011)

Ich hatte gestern ein nettes Erlebnis mit meiner Goblin-Kriegerin (mittlerweile Lvl 20). Ich wollte noch unbedingt, bevor es aus meiner Liste im DF rausfliegt, in den Flammenschlund und hab mich dort als Tank angemeldet. Ich hatte fast einen Instant-Invite. In der Gruppe waren ein Druide, ein Schamane, Mage, Priester und ich mit meiner Kriegerin. Erst haben alle die Quests angenommen und es ging los. Wir sind super vorangekommen, die Stimmung in der Gruppe war gut und wir kamen schließlich bei Taragaman dem Hungerleider an. Diesen haben wir auch recht fix gelegt, der Erfolg ploppte auf, da aber alle auch die Quests angenommen hatten, ging ich davon aus, dass wir auch diese noch erledigen. 
Leider hatte ich da falsch gedacht, denn die Priesterheilerin verließ uns fast zeitgleich mit dem Aufploppen des Erfolgs. Toll, dachte ich und schrieb das auch. Neu suchen ging auch nicht, da hätten wir die Ini nochmal machen müssen. Also erklärte sich der Druide bereit zu heilen. Super, weiter gings. Wir hatten gerade den nächsten Teil-Boss gelegt, verließ uns wortlos der Mage und wir waren nur noch zu dritt. Ich fragte mich nur, wieso das nun, als der Druide nur meinte - egal, ich heil das weg, macht ihr nur Schaden! Das fand ich super! Wir sind dann noch hoch und haben den letzten Boss gelegt, alle hatten die Quests erledigt und waren zufrieden. Das fand ich richtig klasse! Nochmal vielen Dank an den Druiden von der Gilde "Einmalig LoL"!


----------



## Fedaykin (14. Januar 2011)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> Nach dem ersten Boss gucke ich ins Recount, steht doch da glatt, daß ich als Gebrechenhexer statt der sonst üblichen 16k nur fette 5,5k DPS gefahren habe, obwohl keinerlei Lauferei von Nöten war. Oo



Ui, da hätte ich doch mal gerne einen Arsenal-Link. 16k als Gebrechenhexer beim ersten Boss, welcher die Castverzögerung bufft. Das würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## MasterCrain (14. Januar 2011)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Ui, da hätte ich doch mal gerne einen Arsenal-Link. 16k als Gebrechenhexer beim ersten Boss, welcher die Castverzögerung bufft. Das würde mich mal interessieren.



Man stelle sich in die Hitbox des Bosses und schon hat man keinen debuff mehr und muss nicht einen Schritt laufen (geht übrigens ab nächstem Patch nicht mehr^^)


----------



## bluewhiteangel (14. Januar 2011)

Gestern war ich Brd mit meinem Palatankchen und nem Kollegen.
Es droppt ein Umhang mit Stärke.
Niemand Anderer außer ich könnte der Umhang nützlich sein, also neede ich voller Tatendrang...Oh wait, der Mage hat auch Need.

Und gewinnt natürlich.

"Hast dich wohl verklickt, könntest du mir bitte den Umhang geben?"
"Ich hab den an"
"Dann zieh ihn aus und gib ihn mir, mit Stärke kann dein Charakter nix anfangen"
"Nein der ist seelengebunden"

Mage wurde gekickt, nach der Ini nannte ich mein zweites low-Epic mein eigen. Und die Moral von der Geschicht: Wann kann ich meinen Charakter endlich komplett in Erbstücke einkleiden?


----------



## Fedaykin (14. Januar 2011)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> Man stelle sich in die Hitbox des Bosses und schon hat man keinen debuff mehr und muss nicht einen Schritt laufen (geht übrigens ab nächstem Patch nicht mehr^^)



Auch wenn man in der Hitbox steht, erhält man den Debuff.


----------



## MasterCrain (14. Januar 2011)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Auch wenn man in der Hitbox steht, erhält man den Debuff.



nicht das ich wüste. Bekomme Zwar Kettenblitze ab, aber casten kann ich glaub ich ganz normal.


----------



## Fedaykin (14. Januar 2011)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> nicht das ich wüste. Bekomme Zwar Kettenblitze ab, aber casten kann ich glaub ich ganz normal.




My bad. Wenn die Wirbel zusammenkommen, und man noch in der Hitbox steht, erhält man den debuff.

Was aber nichts an der Tatsache ändert, dass ich mir gerne mal den Arsenal Link von unserem 16k Gebrechens-Hexer anschauen würde


----------



## Xatra (14. Januar 2011)

wenn man richtig steht bekommt man KEINEN debuff....
ich stehe immer in dem boss als healer drin und bekommen den nich! dann machst du wohl was falsch! =)
aber wie schon gesagt wurde gehts ja mitm nächsten patch net mehr!


----------



## Stevesteel (14. Januar 2011)

Ich habe keinen Debuff bekommen, wenn du einen Druidenheiler UND einen Schattenpriester in der Gruppe hast, weißt, wie du Finstere Absichten einsetzt und auch noch gut spielst, ist es kein Problem auf 16k zu kommen.
@-Scytale-
Du wirst wahrscheinlich vor Neid vom Stuhl fallen, wenn ich dir erzähle, daß es dank dem Speedbuff beim nächsten Boss sogar schon mal 18k waren.
Allerdings ist auch Proc-Glück und Movement der Schlüssel dazu.
Ich habe sogar einen Screenshot vom Recount davon, aber wieso sollte ich ihn dir posten?
Ob du oder jemand anderes es mir glaubt, tangiert mich maximal peripher


----------



## MasterCrain (14. Januar 2011)

Und unsere SV Hunter knacken bei Algaloth auch die 20k marke. Interesiert es jemanden? nein? Dacht ich mir


----------



## bakkax (14. Januar 2011)

ich glaub hier fehlt es einigen Leuten an einem BAM-CRIT-POST Thread


----------



## Tomratz (17. Januar 2011)

Terminsel schrieb:


> Gerade eben landete ich in einer Gruppe für den steinernen Kern. Die Heilerin (war ein weiblicher Char, ergo für mich eine "sie" bis das Gegenteil erklärt wird) war mir gleich unsympathisch, weil sie schon vor dem Pull, als der Tank noch markierte ihre Heilsprüche in die Gruppe spammte. Vermutlich wollte sie uns zeigen, dass es ihr nicht schnell genug gehen könne... Als der Erbinder in der ersten Mobgruppe in die Eisfalle des Jägers gepackt wurde, ward er auch sofort wieder rausgeholt. Die Heilerin war völlig überfordert und ich beschäftigte mich mit Heilsupport, um sie zu entlasten. Dennoch ein Wipe.
> Beim zweiten Versuch legten wir die Gruppe, jedoch starb ich, weil der Erdbinder erneut aus dem CC geholt wurde und mich mit seinem AE wegpustete. Ich versuchte alles, um am Leben zu bleiben, was jedoch vergebliche Mühe war. Ich lief wieder rein und die Heilerin postete Recount, um zu zeigen, dass ich sehr wenig Schaden gemacht habe. Sie meinte, wie solle man mit so wenig Schaden Heros bewältigen? Der Jäger und ich antworteten, wenn sie ihren Job richtig machen würde, dann wäre es mir auch möglich Schaden zu fahren. Sie meinte, wir sollten sie kicken, aber nach der nächsten Gruppe ging sie dann von selbst.
> 
> Ich habe selten so viel dreiste Dummheit und Unkenntnis erlebt, wie bei dieser Person. Leider war uns dennoch nicht mal der erste Boss vergönnt, da der nachfolgede Heiler leider nicht viel besser war. Seine Heilung war zwar ok, aber wenn man nicht aus der Sprungschneise vom Autoreifenwurm geht... wobei ich zugebe, dass er mich beim zweiten Versuch auch sehr früh erwischte - wenn ich verärgert bin, spiele ich schlecht. Habe dann auch die Gruppe verlassen, da so mit mir eh nichts anzufangen ist.



Du bist schon sicher dass sie die Heilung "spammte"?, oder war es vielleicht eine Heilung auf den Tank, damit die
Chakraeinstellung aufgeht?


----------



## Tomratz (17. Januar 2011)

Doch noch was zum Thema, gleich zweimal Tol'vir:

Erstes Erlebnis am Samtag (rnd non hero)

Ich will nicht die ganze Ini aufzählen, nur soviel, der Tank rannte durch
die Ini als wären ihm sämtliche Läuse der dortigen Kamele auf den Fersen,
Trinkpausen für mich (Heiler) wurden nur dann eingelegt, wenn ich mich
einfach hinsetzte und er merkte, dass nun keine Heilung mehr kam.

Beim vorletzten Boss war ich fast oom, weil der irgendwie nur äusserst
zäh down ging.

Kaum lag der Kerl, ist schon die gesamte Gruppe zum Endboss gehüpft,
ich hinterher, trinken konnte ich ja oben auch noch.

Pustekuchen, der Tank lief los, sobald die ganze Gruppe anwesend war,
ich hatte grad mal knappe 40% Mana und es kam wie es kommen musste.

Bei rund 50% vom Boss war ich oom, zog dann noch den Schattengeist
und warf ein Fläschchen ein, aber der blaue Balken näherte sich trotzdem
unerbittlich dem linken Rand.

Also nur noch Heilung auf den Tank, die DD waren mir in dem Moment egal.
Der Boss fiel, zwei DD und ich waren tot (die letzten 5% vom Boss heilte
ich als Geist). Natürlich kam Geflame von den DD "wenn natürlich nur der
Tank geheilt wird, können wir DD keinen Schaden machen weil wir sterben.

Davon, dass keiner aus AE-Schaden rausgelaufen ist, war keine Rede  


Gestern dann wieder Tol'vir

Ladebalken hatte fertig geladen und zum Hi, kam von mir gleich der Spruch
"Bitte einen Augenblick, muss umskillen und dann trinken".

Ein freundliches ^^ war die Antwort des Tanks und alle warteten brav, bis
das Priesterlein von den netterweise zur Verfügung gestellten Manatörtchen
gefuttert hatte.

Auf die Bemerkung, dass die Manatörtchen allmählich meiner Figur schaden
würden, kam von der Eule "dann schau dir mal mich an^^".

Im Unterschied zu Samstag ging diese Gruppe schön gemächlich, aber nicht
zuuuu langsam vor, es wurde fleissig CC genutzt und wir kamen trotzdem,
oder vielleicht gerade deswegen, richtig gut voran.

Ich musste nicht extra ansagen wenn ich trinken oder essen wollte, jeder
hat brav auf das Heilerlein gewartet und wir kamen ohne Wipe zum Endboss.

Der Kampf war etwas haariger als die vorangegangenen, aber die DD gingen
brav aus AE-Schaden raus und keiner musste sterben.

So unterschiedlich kanns gehen


----------



## Loriasss (17. Januar 2011)

wenn der tank nicht auf den heiler warten kann ist er selber schuld ganz einfach

ich bin selber tank und der heiler hat bei mir erste priorität vorm bosskampf schau ich dann noch ob die dds mana voll haben sofern sie es brauchen

und dann gehts los wenn der heiler aber meint er muss nicht trinken sondern nur dum vorm boss rumstehn dann wird gepullt und dann muss er es so halt gebacken bekommen


----------



## Tomratz (17. Januar 2011)

So kenne ich das auch @ Loriasss.

Leider scheinen manche Tanks und ganz speziell viele DD noch nicht begriffen zu haben,
dass wir nicht mehr Wrath of the Bombking spielen und jetzt eben mehr Gruppenspiel
gefordert wird.


Ein sehr positives Beispiel für ne Gruppe hatte ich Gestern bei einem meiner ersten,
vorsichtigen Versuche, eine Heroini zu heilen.

Der Tank, von einer namhaften Gilde, aber wohl ein Twink, tat alles erdenkliche um
die Defizite der DD auszugleichen, erklärte den Boss auch gerne ein zweites und
drittes Mal, trotzdem kamen wir nur bis zum dritten Boss.

Gefreut hab ich mich, als er auf meine Anmerkung, "ich glaub, ich bin noch nicht gut
genug für Heros" sagte, dass es durchaus nicht an meiner Heilleistung liege.


----------



## Schdaiff (17. Januar 2011)

Naja wenn die dds oder der Tank meinen, sie müssten während meiner Trinkpause warten bis ich sie hochheile (um dann nochmal zu trinken), dann mach ich halt auch irgendwann keine Trinkpausen mehr...

Natürlich gibts noch en freundlichen Hinweis, dass man ja was essen könne, wenn ich sowieso mein Mana auffrischen muss...

Wenn es dann nach dem 2ten mal nicht erhört wird müssen se halt warten bis se mit Erneuerung oben sind, dann verlier ich wenigstens kein mana ^^

beim 3ten oder 4ten mal ists dann aber aus... Ich sehe nicht ein, dass ich der einzige bin der da sitzt ...


----------



## Russelkurt (17. Januar 2011)

vortexgipfel non hero mit meinem dd-krieger:
der tank war ein bär, der heiler ein priest und die restlichen dd waren ein dk (mister rote grütze) und ein hunter (master multishot).

der tank markiert, der priester schildet und hottet schonmal, der tank sagt eisfalle und eisketten an und da passierts. die eisfalle kommt, die rote grütze auch und ein multishot direkt hinterher. die eisfalle bestand ca 0.0002 sekunden und hat demnach soviel gebracht wie ein furz im heißen wind. wir legen die gruppe knapp, weil mister rote grütze und meister multishot nichtmal dps fahren und ich (und das ist traurig mit 5k) auf dps platz 1 stand. der heiler oom, der tank fertig mit den nerven, ich alles auf cd. der hunter flitzt vor, markiert und packt irgendwas in die eisfalle, scheinbar ohne sich bewusst zu sein, dass eisfalle pullt. heiler bei 50% mana, der tank am hetzen und schwitzen, ich zieh aggro und mister rote frütze geht drauf. meister multishit (ja, da steht ein i) rennt um sein leben und stellt sich tot. gruppe tot, alle sauer auf den jäger, votekick und bb. mister rote grütze darauf hin: "ihr noobs, der hat am meisten dps gemacht" (3k -.- auf platz 4 nach dem heiler (?)) "jetzt schaffen wir das hier nie, f***t euch, bb", mister rote grütze weg. als ersatz kamen eine hexe, die ihre klasse nicht beherrscht hat und für die verbannen was ganz neues war und ein weiterer hunter, der seine eisfalle legen konnte, ausnahmsweise. nach ein wenig eingewöhnen hat die hexe das mit dem verbannen auch hinbekommen, ich hab ihr noch ein gutes verbannenmakro verraten und sie war glücklich. der hunter hat endlich schaden gemacht, sowas um 7-9k und ich war wie immer kurz vor dem tank in der liste. loot war schei*e, keiner bei, der den dropp brauchen konnte und wir sind mit unnötigen reppkosten von dannen gezogen.


----------



## Littletall (18. Januar 2011)

Ich frag mich, was mit den Tanks los ist...

Ich bin Heiler und noch nicht perfekt ausgestattet, folglich versuche ich mit Gilde Heros zu gehen. Meistens fehlt aber ein Tank.

Und in den letzten beiden Tagen sind sage und schreibe 6 Tanks abgehauen. Nur bei einem war es klar, warum er es gemacht hat, der hat nämlich die Hero nicht gepackt. Ich übrigens auch nicht (war Grim Batol) und wir sind übereingekommen, dass wir das leider nicht schaffen.

Aber die anderen drei waren im Vortexgipfel und die ersten beiden in Grim Batol haben es nichtmal versucht. Die im Vortexgipfel sind sogar abgehauen ohne überhaupt die erste Mobgruppe anzugreifen.

Ich bin echt verwirrt. Woran liegt das? Wenn denen mein EQ zu low ist, sollen sie es mir lieber offen und ehrlich sagen, dass ich mich noch von den Heros fernhalten soll.

Ich versteh es einfach nicht...


----------



## Shendria (18. Januar 2011)

Littletall schrieb:


> Ich frag mich, was mit den Tanks los ist...
> 
> Ich bin Heiler und noch nicht perfekt ausgestattet, folglich versuche ich mit Gilde Heros zu gehen. Meistens fehlt aber ein Tank.
> 
> ...



Das sind die Tanks, die genau auf 2 Sachen aus sind:

1. Random-Suche solange bis se in der leichtesten Hc sind 
2. Die Gruppe im Großen und Ganzen schon verdammt überequipped ist


2terens wird wohl in ca. 99% der Fälle noch net zutreffen 

Aber was willste machen? Solang jeder dd im dungeonfinder über ne Stunde warten muss, wird sich dran nichts ändern. Jeder brauchbare Tank wird es zumindest versuchen. Tanks die einfach schon von Anfang an abhaun brauch keiner. Im Gegenteil, sei froh das die gehn, die haben net mal genug Selbstvertrauen um in nem Spiel was zu machen, das vielleicht ein wenig schwieriger ist... Wenn Tanks gleich leaven, ersparst dir in ca. 99% der Fälle sicher die "Hölle auf Erden"


----------



## StixOne (18. Januar 2011)

Letztens BSF HC

2 DD's aus meiner Gilde ich als Heiler.
1. Tank 
war recht gut wir kamen bis kurz vor Lord Walden.
2 DD's haben DC ich teile es dem Tank mit er soll 2-3 min warten. Er meint OK.
Ich geh davon aus er hats verinnerlicht, trinke meinen Goblin Cocktail und bin kurz Desktop.
40sek Später ich gehe wieder ins Spiel was macht der Tank? Pullt den ganzen Raum. Wipe.
Tank beschimpft mich was ich denn fürn deppen Heiler bin und leavt.
2. Tank
Frisch für Hero EQ, stand net auf CC. Mit ach und krach zum Endboss gekommen.
Wir reggen nach den beiden Mobs vor Ihm ich frag ob jeder den Boss kennt. 1DD whispert mich
an er kenne Ihn net ich erklärs kurz und dann der Pull.
Tank bleibt im Pistolenfeuer stehen und bekommt sonst wieviel DMG und stirbt mir trotz handauflegen weg.
Tank leavt
3.,4. und 5. Tank
ähnlicher Fall wie beim 2. da kannste schreien wien bekloppter raus aus dem PIstolenfeuer ne die machen keine anstallten.
Mittlerweile waren wir 2h in BSF und es war dann um 3 Uhr Nachts (wunderbar 70 Punkte in wind geschossen).
ICh skill auf Tank leg das EQ an (dachte immer bin zu schlecht EQ aber nach dem ich den ersten und den zweiten Tank gesehen hatte
war mir klar das mein EQ reicht)
Heiler kommt ich Tank den Boss, Heiler vergeigts zwischendurch mich zu heilen weil kurz AFK, ich bekomm BR, Heilung klappt alles wunderbar.
Boss down.

Das war echt frustrierend aber ich sage immer wer net Wipebereit ist brauch auch net Raiden gehen und da ich Raider bin, bin ich geblieben.
Ich überlege mir nun immer selber zu Tanken nur habe ich dann Angst das es die Heiler vergimpen ^^


----------



## J_0_T (18. Januar 2011)

Als pala haste immer ein wenig selbst rückhalt... sofern du heilige macht hast un den betreffenden skill in der leiste. Aber kenn das auch... lustig wenn man als dd dann anfängt den tank zu heilen weil der eigendliche heiler nicht mit klar kommt ^^ is mir bis jetzt zwar nur zweimal passiert aber der eigendlich heal war danbar um jede hilfe die er bekam 


Zu dem Tank Fiasko... kenn das auch... entweder sind se so schnell das selbst der heal net nach kommt oder überschätzen sich mit ihren möglichkeiten. Aber man erkennt sofort ob es ein twink is oder net.... 

wenn er beginnt mehr zu tanken als er halten kann = Twink
Ignoriert den heiler = meist twink
trägt ep zeuchs inkl waffen obwohl schild und so den heiler ein wenig entgegenkommen = Twink

Das mit dem abhauen.... wenn ich ehrlich bin seh ich das erst seit woltk wo jeder nur noch rushen wollte und epics ohne auch ma wipen zu gehen....


Is zwar jetzt keine geschichte sondern mehr etwas das ich verstärkt beobachtet habe...

seit wann empfinden sich heiler als tanks? meistens priester die sich en schild verpassen und glei ma in der nächsten mob grp sind ohne auf die kollegen zu achten.... ansonsten kenn ich das doch ein wenig anders rum^^


----------



## Stevesteel (18. Januar 2011)

J_0_T schrieb:


> ....
> *seit wann empfinden sich heiler als tanks? meistens priester die sich en schild verpassen und glei ma in der nächsten mob grp sind ohne auf die kollegen zu achten.... ansonsten kenn ich das doch ein wenig anders rum^^
> *



seit der closed Beta


----------



## J_0_T (18. Januar 2011)

hmmm.... könntest recht ham damit ^^


----------



## Tomratz (18. Januar 2011)

Und täglich grüßt Grim Batol.

Ich hab wohl die Grim Batol Seuche an meiner Dungeonfinderanmeldung abboniert.

Gestern wieder da reingekommen (non hero, bin noch am Equip für hero farmen)
und hatte gleich ein schlechtes Gefühl.

Na ja, durchgebufft wurde nach der Begrüßung ja noch, aber dann kam was kommen
musste.

Der Tank rennt wie ein aberwitziger in die Mobgruppen, die erste packen wir auch
gerade noch so, mein Manabalken allerdings schon bei rd. 50%.

Was macht der Tank?, ja, er rennt schnurstracks in die zweite Mobgruppe, ich wie
ein wilder am Blitzheilung spammen, nach der Mobgruppe oom.

Hat der Tank gewartet?, natürlich nicht, ist in die nächste Gruppe reingerannt und
prompt gestorben.

Das ganze ist dann zweimal, incl. der dazugehörigen Wipes passiert, dann hab ich
mitten im Kampf die Gruppe verlassen (ja, ich bin ein Schwein, aber manchmal muss
es einfach sein).

Nach abklingen des Dungeondeserteurs (habe zwischenzeitlich dailies gemacht) wieder
auf den Dungeonfinder gedrückt und, ja, ihr ahnt es, es geht nach Grim Batol.

Der erste Boss lag schon, die Gruppe war vor dem Raum mit dem Schmiedeboss.

Freundliche Begrüßung, auf mein "hoffentlich ist die Gruppe besser als die vorhin"
kamen freundliche lols und ^^.

Pull der Trashmobs, Schaden sah gut aus, Trashmobs liegen im Dreck.

Danach der Gronn mit seinen Begleitern, etwas zäher aber auch ohne grössere
Probleme.

Bosspull durch den Tank, mein Brunnen stand mittlerweile in der Mitte des Raumes.
Mit ca. 50% Mana aus dem Kampf rausgekommen und weiter gings zu den nächsten
Mobs, trinken musste ich noch nicht, für den Trash reichte es allemal.

Bei der Drachendame hat es uns, auf Grund Unerfahrenheit des Tanks und eines
DD dann doch erwischt -> wipe, im zweiten Versuch lag sie dann aber auch.

Also Richtung Endboss, während der Schurke langsam anfing zu drängeln (meine
Freundin war zwar auch gerade heimgekommen, aber die weiss dass ich ne Ini
erst fertig mache, wenn ich sie angefangen habe).

Kurz vorm Endboss klappte die Teamarbeit nicht ganz so gut und der Tank frass
plötzlich ziemlich Schaden, den ich natürlich vorrangig wegheilte -> 1 DD im Dreck.
Auf mein "Sorry, der Tank ging eben mal vor", kam nur ein kurzes np vom DD und
weiter gings.

Die Trashmobs vorm Boss lagen auch recht flott und wir setzten uns noch mal hin 
um Mana und Leben aufzufüllen.

Der Schurke hüpft wie ein Bekloppter durch die Ini (glücklicherweise nicht nah genug
am Boss) und schreit Ogog, los, bissi schneller, ich hab noch was vor.

Was er vorhatte entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis, denn er durfte sein Vorhaben dank
Ausschlusswahl etwas früher beginnen  

Neuer DD kam, der Boss wurde dem Tank noch mal kurz erklärt (ich hatte glaub ich
erwähnt, dass er relativ unerfahren als Tank war) und los gings.

Ich ging mit ca. 70% Mana aus dem Bosskampf, unser Neutank hatte aus der Ini
einiges an Sachen mitnehmen dürfen und alle waren zufrieden.

An einem Tag zweimal die gleiche Ini und Unterschiede wie Welten.


----------



## bakkax (18. Januar 2011)

Ja, der Tankverschleiß ist zur Zeit wieder enorm. 

hab das Gefühl dass nun jeder Hinz und Kunz seinen Tank hochgespielt hat.

Mittlerweilen sind nun die Hero-fähig die nicht wissen, was CC sein könnte, und 
die es auch nicht interessiert :/


----------



## Super PePe (18. Januar 2011)

Da ich unbedingt ein Goblin haben wollte und selbstverständlich die Startquests sehen wollte, spielt ich mein 2. Warri Tank hoch. Ab lvl 15 ging es dann nonstop bis 54 Instanzen. Von lvl 15-30 strengten sich grundsätzlich jeder an. Von 30-51 wurden die meisten DDs nachlässig was größtenteils mit dem geringen Schaden einzelner Mobs zu tun hat. Von 51-54 gabs dann ein Dämpfer für selbsternannten DD-Tanks (Strats/Scholo/BRD). Den Weg von 54-58 ging ich fix questen. Und dann kam BC. von 10 Rnd Gruppe konnte man 2 Gruppe spielerisches Verständnis und Gruppenspiel attestieren. Der Rest sah nur sich und seine BÄM-CRIT-IMBA-DMG-SELFHEAL-AKTION. Es wurde aber im Rausch der DMG-Zahlen die über den Monitor flogen schnell vergessen das sie zwar 1 Mob solo down bekommen jedoch nicht die 2 andern der Gruppe, die sie dann in wenigen Augenblicken zu Bob schickten. Grundsätzlich glänzen die meisten BC nh-Boss dadurch das der Heiler auch mal AFK gehen kann. Und diese 2 Gründe förderten das unreflektierte Pullen. Wichtig war nur gogo. Leicht frustriert und enttäuscht questet ich dann von 64-68. 
Dann kam Nordend und die 10 Instanzen die ich dort tankte glänzten durch DDs die scheinbar alles an Nordendmobkenntnis vergessen hatten. Patwege, Bossmechaniken usw. Und kennt man diese nicht, da man absolut neu ist, konnte man dank des Tempos kaum erkennen wie etwas funktionierte. Jedoch sind sie so einfach das der Verlust selbst von 3 DDs einen nicht am Boss scheitern liessen.
Und dann kommt die Wand, die die meisten so hart trifft das sie sich von dem Schlag gegen ihren meist leeren Kopf kaum erholen - Cata. CC, ohne Heal kein Spiel, antanken lassen, zurückpullen. Alles böhmische Dörfer. Der Lernprozeß ist fpr die meisten so schmerzhaft, das sie auf Durchzug schalten und sich diesem Verweigern aus falscher Eitelkeit und hoffen dies per Überequip zu kompensieren. 
Betrachte ich mir nun den Weg meines kleinen Warris liegt in dem Weg der Grund warum soviel an sich selbst scheitern und eventuell Heros auf 85 als zu schwer empfinden, weil sie eben diese Kleinigkeiten des Zusammenspiels auf dem Weg zu lvl 85 kaum oder gar nicht lernten und lernen mussten. Und damit kommen wir zur Essenz jeder Blizzard-Instanz: Nicht der Mob/Boss ist der Feind der Gruppe, sondern die Gruppe selbst.
Fazit: 
kaum ausgeprägte Beobachtungsgabe - fehlende Übersicht über Kämpfe
kaum ausgeprägtes CC-Verhalten
kaum ein Auge für die Gruppe an sich
Folge: geringer Ehrgeiz und schnell erreichte Frustrationsschwelle 
Salue


----------



## Lari (18. Januar 2011)

Super schrieb:


> *Fazit:
> kaum ausgeprägte Beobachtungsgabe - fehlende Übersicht über Kämpfe
> kaum ein Auge für die Gruppe an sich*



Und das unterscheidet die guten von den schlechten Spielern. Und genau aus dem Grund hängen wir als Gilde bei 7/12 im Raid-Progress.
Unaufmerksamkeit, fehlende Übersicht und irgendwie Überforderung neben der Aktionsleiste/Raidframes/(Recount in Random-Instanzen  ) auch noch das eigentliche Spiel im Auge zu behalten.
Wohlgemerkt zum Großteil Classic-Spieler  Ist also doch nicht die Lizenz zum Pro sein


----------



## Doofkatze (18. Januar 2011)

Derzeit spiele ich wieder relativ viele HCs mit einigen Bekannten. Keine Randoms, vorhandenes TS, daher auch klar anderes Verhalten.

Was einem klar wird: Diese Leute mögen Extremsituationen und haben den Hang dazu, schwierige Situationen zu erstellen, um später in den Raids besser reagieren zu können (vor allem ruhiger).

Das hat gar nicht so viel mit "durchrasen" zu tun und mehr pullen, damit man schneller durchkommt, sondern wirklich die Tanks + Heiler zu testen bzw. zu schauen, wie die DDs reagieren, wieviel Aggro sie rausknallen und wie gut sie die wieder wegbekommen.

Ein Kampf endet dann, wenn der Heiler nicht nur oom ist, sondern schon länger nur per Wille regeneriert. Erst wenn der Tank nichts mehr zünden kann, der Heiler leer ist und die DDs nur noch 40% Trefferpunkte bzw. der Tank 1% TP, der Heiler -3% Mana hat, kann getrunken werden 

Den Rest kann man sich denken. Die DDs, die eh schon Aggro ohne Ende produzieren (14k+ DPS) haben je 2 Mobs am Arsch, der Tank die anderen 6-8 und wenn man dann wipt, machen die DDs zu wenig Schaden, der Heiler ist zu schlecht und der Tank spottet nicht genug...

Und es macht Spaß, auch wenn man dann nach 2-3 Instanzen echt ne Pause braucht^^


----------



## Super PePe (18. Januar 2011)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Derzeit spiele ich wieder relativ viele HCs mit einigen Bekannten. Keine Randoms, vorhandenes TS, daher auch klar anderes Verhalten.
> 
> Was einem klar wird: Diese Leute mögen Extremsituationen und haben den Hang dazu, schwierige Situationen zu erstellen, um später in den Raids besser reagieren zu können (vor allem ruhiger).
> 
> Das hat gar nicht so viel mit "durchrasen" zu tun und mehr pullen, damit man schneller durchkommt, sondern wirklich die Tanks + Heiler zu testen bzw. zu schauen, wie die DDs reagieren, wieviel Aggro sie rausknallen und wie gut sie die wieder wegbekommen.



sowas hat in RND-Gruppen die auf unterschiedlichen Stand & Intention sind nix verloren. Dafür kann man intern gehen...


----------



## RedShirt (18. Januar 2011)

Das von PePe aufgezeigte Lernverhalten ist genau der Knackpunkt an der Geschichte.

Ab einem gewissen Level ist es egal, man kommt immer durch.
Mich hatte vor ein paar Monaten der Schlag getroffen, als der Tank in Zul Farrak den ganzen Pulk unten an der Treppe gepullt hat - und überlebt hat. 

Das hab ich vor nem Jahr als 60er probiert, und bin verblutet  und jetzt machts n 42er Paladin.

Andere Zustände einfach. Für Leute die es kennen -> schnell durch.
Andere haben keine Chance, ihre Klassenfähigkeiten nach und nach (kommen ja dazu über die Level) kennenzulernen.

Polymorph? Wasn das?
Mindcontrol in ner Ini? Hü?

Die Keule kommt, und vermutlich gute Spieler werden einfach niedergebügelt, wenn sie nicht Mitspieler finden, die sie da unterstützen.


----------



## Problembeere (18. Januar 2011)

'Polymorph' dürften wirklich viele nicht kennen, weil jeder immer 'sheep' sagt 

Leider ist es wirklich so, dass im lowlevel-Bereich die für diese Stufen vorgesehenen Inis keinen richtigen Tank oder Healer brauchen (eins von beiden reicht meistens). Als einzige Ausnahme würde ich nach Erfahrung mit meinem kleinen Tankdudu bloß die umgeänderten Todesminen resp. Schattenfang nehmen und wie schon erwähnt BRD, Scholo, Strat. Alles andere davor und danach wieder bis Cata ist ein einziger Faceroll.


----------



## Amraam (19. Januar 2011)

Ich persöhnlich gehe auch gerne RND.

Spiele Druiden-tank (Bärchen ^^)

zum thema "lernkurve in innis".

Nix.

BC - innis : Viel pullen. Heiler langweilt sich trozdehm.

Diese eine "Fisch-inni" in BC wo der Boss die treppe runtergeht: Ganzer Raum inc Boss auf einem Fleck gepullt , umgezergt. 
Kommentar vom heiler "hei, ich hab endlich mal bischen mana gebraucht".

Wotlk- Der Nexxus:

mal j4fun nen speedrun gemacht, innerhalb 15min durch. (random) ... mehrere gruppen auf einen fleck ziehen, AoE fertig.


ok, ab Cata brauchte man zwischendurch mal CC.
Inzwischen ist CC auch nurnoch selten nötig.


----------



## Littletall (19. Januar 2011)

Ich bin gestern mit dem Random-Tool in Tol'vir (normal) gelandet. Der Tank hat die erste Mobgruppe gepullt und ist gleichmal gestorben. Wen wunderts, wenn er 5 Mobs auf einmal tanken möchte.

Nach ein bisschen gut Zureden der Gruppe durften wir dann doch CC benutzen und der Run lief größtenteils entspannt ab. Größtenteils nur deswegen, weil der gute Tank es wohl eilig hatte und Manapausen meinerseits so gar nicht beachtete. Eigentlich hätte ich die Gruppe dafür mal wipen lassen sollen, darauf hatte ich aber auch keinen Bock und bin ihnen brav hinterhergesprintet.


----------



## myadictivo (19. Januar 2011)

ich level grade 2 healer hoch (66 und 50) und wenn die gruppe/tank nicht wirklich aus totalen schwachmaten besteht steh ich zu 99% der zeit einfach nur dumm rum, verteil nen hot auf den tank und versuche bestenfalls noch nen debuff auf den gegner zu bringen. schaden kann ich mir sparen, bis irgendwelche casts durch sind ist der mob/boss eh schon down 

geh ich mit den healern als DD mit DD equip mit fällt auch alles in sekundenschnelle, außer halt wirklich irgendwelche exotischen charausstattungen sind dabei. dann merkt man, dass nix rüberkommt und man ewig und 3 tage am trash rumkloppt. funktioniert aber dann doch irgendwie.

also ich gammel da halb brainafk immer rum  bin froh wenn ich endlich >80 bin und dann hoffentlich bißl mehr gefordert werd..


----------



## therealhui (19. Januar 2011)

ach ja rnd gruppen....

eig läuft es immer recht gut, 1-2 wipes muss man schon einplanen und wenns mehr werden ists eig auch normal

aber vor kurzem hatten wir nen pala...da wusste ich wirklich nicht oben ich lachen oder weinen soll
jedenfalls waren in im steinernen kern und hatten bereits unseren 3 ten melee aufgebraucht als wir einen dd pala bekamen
nach 2 mobgruppen meinte dann ein dd ob er nicht bitte leaven möchte da 3k dps etwas zu wenig für ne hero ist - also hab ich mir den mal angesehen

abgsehen davon dass er pvp teile trug, hatte er als "DD" ein tank-trinket sowie ein caster-trinket
er trug eine ketten heal hose und hatte beweglichkeit auf seine handschuhen verzaubert

so ging dieser auch...zwar mehr unfreiwillig und nach sicher noch einem melee hatten wir die ini dann clear


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (19. Januar 2011)

Littletall schrieb:


> Ich bin gestern mit dem Random-Tool in Tol'vir (normal) gelandet. Der Tank hat die erste Mobgruppe gepullt und ist gleichmal gestorben. Wen wunderts, wenn er 5 Mobs auf einmal tanken möchte.



dann hat e aber der heiler versaut... die gruppen in tol´vir machen recht wenig schaden und können auch nichts. der tank ging bestimmt davon aus, dass der heiler keine probleme damit hat, wie es idr. auch der fall ist.

meine meinung zu random gruppen: in geschätzen 80% der fälle, taugen sie nichts! die instanzen sind nicht schwer, man muss sich nur ab und zu ein wenig bewegen. viele bekommen das nicht hin, sterben und leaven dann noch mit nem dummen spruch (beispielsweise "gimp grp...") die gruppe...naja, die wotlk generation eben...keiner braucht sie, keiner will sie! selbstverständlich gibt es auch ausnahmen!


----------



## MasterCrain (19. Januar 2011)

Surfer schrieb:


> dann hat e aber der heiler versaut... die gruppen in tol´vir machen recht wenig schaden und können auch nichts. der tank ging bestimmt davon aus, dass der heiler keine probleme damit hat, wie es idr. auch der fall ist.
> 
> meine meinung zu random gruppen: in geschätzen 80% der fälle, taugen sie nichts! die instanzen sind nicht schwer, man muss sich nur ab und zu ein wenig bewegen. viele bekommen das nicht hin, sterben und leaven dann noch mit nem dummen spruch (beispielsweise "gimp grp...") die gruppe...naja, die wotlk generation eben...keiner braucht sie, keiner will sie! selbstverständlich gibt es auch ausnahmen!



Die Seuchenverbreiter und Folterer haben schon bissle was drauf.

Im übrigen find ich diese "ich spiel schon seti Classic oder sogar schon davor" Genies wesentlich schlimmer als die WOTLK-Generation (Mein Unwort des jahres)


----------



## bakkax (19. Januar 2011)

Surfer schrieb:


> dann hat e aber der heiler versaut... die gruppen in tol´vir machen recht wenig schaden und können auch nichts. der tank ging bestimmt davon aus, dass der heiler keine probleme damit hat, wie es idr. auch der fall ist.
> 
> meine meinung zu random gruppen: in geschätzen 80% der fälle, taugen sie nichts! die instanzen sind nicht schwer, man muss sich nur ab und zu ein wenig bewegen. viele bekommen das nicht hin, sterben und leaven dann noch mit nem dummen spruch (beispielsweise "gimp grp...") die gruppe...naja, die wotlk generation eben...keiner braucht sie, keiner will sie! selbstverständlich gibt es auch ausnahmen!



Wenn der Tank dumm pullt ist der Heiler Schuld - Ich hab's immer gewusst !!


----------



## therealhui (19. Januar 2011)

ne die beste leute sind die, die fragen ob e alle die ini kennen und beim ersten boss in den schwarzfelstiefen nicht auf die kette gehen und dann noch am cleave sterben


----------



## odinxd (19. Januar 2011)

therealhui schrieb:


> ne die beste leute sind die, die fragen ob e alle die ini kennen und beim ersten boss in den schwarzfelstiefen nicht auf die kette gehen und dann noch am cleave sterben



und sich DANN mit den worten "gimp grp" verabschieden 

mir fällt grad mal auf: es gibt die leute die schon seit classic spielen und die generation wotlk ( dps > all is echt so  ) aber iwo kann ich mich da nicht einordnen.... was ist mit generation BC?? wie ist das bild?


----------



## Littletall (19. Januar 2011)

Surfer schrieb:


> dann hat e aber der heiler versaut... die gruppen in tol´vir machen recht wenig schaden und können auch nichts. der tank ging bestimmt davon aus, dass der heiler keine probleme damit hat, wie es idr. auch der fall ist.
> 
> meine meinung zu random gruppen: in geschätzen 80% der fälle, taugen sie nichts! die instanzen sind nicht schwer, man muss sich nur ab und zu ein wenig bewegen. viele bekommen das nicht hin, sterben und leaven dann noch mit nem dummen spruch (beispielsweise "gimp grp...") die gruppe...naja, die wotlk generation eben...keiner braucht sie, keiner will sie! selbstverständlich gibt es auch ausnahmen!



*hust* Ich war der Heiler...und bevor ich mitgekriegt habe, dass der pullt war er auch schon halb tot, das hat nichtmal meine Blitzheilung gerettet und für Schutzgeist war ich in dem Moment einfach zu perplex.

Schon komisch, gerade in Tol'vir find ich, schlägt der Trash extrem ordentlich zu. In anderen Inzen hatte ich da weitaus weniger Probleme, wenn der CC mal gebrochen wurde.


----------



## Tomratz (19. Januar 2011)

Solche Fälle mit blind losrennenden Tanks hatte ich auch schon massig.

Ich renn ja beim Questen (Dailies für Ruf z.B.) nicht ständig in Heilskill 
rum, sondern skille dann auf Shadow, auch wenn der mit den Klamotten,
die auf Heiler ausgerichtet sind, nicht den megaschaden macht.

Also komm ich in die Ini und muss erst mal umskillen und trinken, das
sag ich auch immer gleich mit meiner Begrüssung an.

Wie oft hab ich dann nur noch den Tank rennen und gleich mal ordentlich
Trashmobs pullen sehen.

Die Zeit, um den Heiler sein Mana auffüllen zu lassen, sollte jeder Tank,
auch die Imbaroxxortanks haben, denn ohne Mana kann der Heiler 
maximal mit Verbänden heilen.


----------



## Super PePe (19. Januar 2011)

@littleall
Es gibt nur eine Art von Mob die den Heiler wie den Tank ins Schwitzen bringt, da er neben fokus dmg auch auf die anwesenden Melee ordentlich Schaden verteilt. Wenn man ihm das durchgehen lässt, ist man selbst Schuld. Aber das nunmal so in Gruppen wo jeder nur DMG ohne Köpfchen machen will


----------



## ufzu (19. Januar 2011)

Hiho,

Nu mal ne Kleine Geschichte von mir,mein Main is nen Holy Priester und mein Twink nen Krieger Tank (grad mal lvl 50 weil Main geht vor)
Stratholme: immer,aber auch IMMER wenn ich auf ne Mobgruppe zugelaufen bin,schoß das "Gedankenschinden" (also der Strahl vom Schatti) an mir vorbei auf den nächst besten Mob.
Das gleiche hab ich auch schon in einer niedrigeren Ini erlebt nur das es da ein Mage war.
Durch Cata bin ich könnte man sagen Hochnäsig geworden und jeder der Aggro hat,hat pech denn Aggro is Seelengebunden.

Gut finde ich auch,das hier der ein oder andere sich auch die anderen Klassen anschaut um zu wissen,was diese überhaupt so können und womit man in einer Ini oder im Raid arbeiten kann.

Was ich auch merke in den Ini´s wenn ich als Heiler unterwegs bin,das die DD´s die dummen draufholzer sind und nicht der Krieger dem das Int fehlt :-)
Anstatt das der Tank alle Ziele markieren muss,könnten die DD´s doch einfach mal selber schnell Ihr Zeichen auf einen ausgewählten Mob setzen,denn wenn der Tank erst alles Markieren muss,dann meckern die DD´s rum weil es nicht schnell genug voran geht.

Als Heiler is mir CC am liebsten,denn wenn ein Irrer Tank dabei is,der sich die ganze Gruppe holt und dabei ordentlich Schaden kassiert sodas ich auch keinen Heal auf nen DD oder sogar mich selber schmeißen kann,dann brauch ich sowas nicht,mir sind dann die Tanks lieb,die wissen was die anderen so können und anständig CC einteilen.
Solche Tanks wundern sich dann nur wenn mein Mana nach jedem Trash wech is und ich nach jedem Trash trinken muss,das dauert denen dann wieder zu lange !

Tol Barrat (oder wie es geschrieben wird) 

1. Tank: Ich sag "Bitte mit CC arbeiten",Tank rusht in die Gruppe und pullt alles,nach der 2. Gruppe ---> Kick

2. Tank: Ich sag "Bitte mit CC arbeiten",Tank rusht in die Gruppe und pullt alles,nach der 2. Gruppe ---> Kick

3. Tank: Ich sag "Bitte mit CC arbeiten",Tank setzt Zeichen,CC werden verteilt und Tank pullt nur die Mobs ohne CC,2. Boss Tank war in den letzten Prozent unheilbar und Stirbt (Boss trotzdem noch geschafft) ER leavt !

4. Tank: Ich sag "Bitte mit CC arbeiten",Tank tut was Ihm aufgetragen,stirbt auch mal aber hällt durch bis wir die Ini Clear hatten.

Hey ich wurde sogar schon vom Tank gekickt weil ich mal ne Zeit hatte wo ich nach jeder Trash Gruppe trinken musste,das hat dem Tank zu lange gedauert aber er hat auch Null (0) CC eingesetzt.

Tanks machen es dem Heiler wirklich einfacher seit Cata wenn CC´s genutzt werden,denn umso weniger der Tank dann schaden bekommt,umso besser kann ich auf nen Fehler von nem DD reagieren und brauche mich nicht hinstellen "Schulter zuckend" und zu denken "tja pech gehabt" !

Gestern in ner Hero hat nen Krieger DD teilweise das Tanken "übernommen",einfach nur weil er wie ich denke wild drauf los kloppte,ich meine wenn der Tank keinen schaden bekommt aber dafür der DD,dann is ja egal wen ich Heile,sofern er auch Heilbar ist,was der Krieger in diesem Fall war.

Ich finds wirklich gut,das jetzt das Gruppenspiel gefördert wird,manche wollen es noch nicht wahr haben wie man an Kommentaren wie "Wieso CC,die Mobs machen doch keinen Schaden" (ja ne is klar,ich muss dich bei dem Schaden Overhealn und du siehst nur deinen Vollen grünen Balken aber siehst mich nicht wie ich dran Arbeite das es auch so bleibt)
oder "Bei dem Gear können wir wieder alles so machen,wie wir es auch zu WotLK gemacht haben" merkt.

Da ich genau weiß,was der Heiler mit machen muss,weiß ich auch,wie ich mich beim Twink als Tank verhalten muss um dem Heiler die Ini so angenehm wie möglich zu machen und wenn ein DD meint,mal Aggro ziehen zu müssen und nichts dagegen tun um das wieder Rückgängig machen zu können,dann bekommt der Heiler nen kurzen Wisper das er denjenigen nicht Heilen brauch wenn er immer Aggro hat,entweder er lernts dann oder leavt und und in null komma nix is nen neuer DD da.

Die WotLK Generation kümmert sich leider einen Dreck um die anderen in der Gruppe,DD´s geben Vollgas und wenn der Tank das nicht halten kann is er nen schlechter Tank,Tanks rushen in jede Mobgruppe und wenn der Heiler es nicht schafft,dann is er nen schlechter Heiler, Heiler ..............ähm...............hmm...................äääää.................die machen keinen Fehler,es sind immer die anderen :-)

Viele Worte um das immer anhaltende Leid mit den Gruppen !

MfG


----------



## Garbage (19. Januar 2011)

Amraam schrieb:


> Ich persöhnlich gehe auch gerne RND.
> 
> Spiele Druiden-tank (Bärchen ^^)
> 
> ...



also ganz ehrlich....glaub ich kaum dass du dass zu beginn von bc gemacht hast in hero inis!!!! war am anfang schon ganz schön heftig was da abgegangen ist. leider wurden diese wirklich kaputtgenerft


----------



## Stevesteel (19. Januar 2011)

Littletall schrieb:


> *hust* Ich war der Heiler...und bevor ich mitgekriegt habe, dass der pullt war er auch schon halb tot, das hat nichtmal meine Blitzheilung gerettet und für Schutzgeist war ich in dem Moment einfach zu perplex.
> 
> Schon komisch, gerade in Tol'vir find ich, schlägt der Trash extrem ordentlich zu. In anderen Inzen hatte ich da weitaus weniger Probleme, wenn der CC mal gebrochen wurde.



Du musst dich nun aber langsam entscheiden, wie du dich für anscheinend nicht ausreichende Heilleistung rechtfertigen möchtest.
Im ersten Post schreibst du noch, kein Wunder, daß der Tank stirbt, wenn er 5 Mobs auf einmal nimmt, im Post danach beschwerst du dich dann, daß er pullt und du es gar nicht mitbekommen hast.
Gerade die nh-Instanzen sind als Heiler super entspannend (das richtige Equip vorausgesetzt). 
Ich selbst habe als frischer 85er Heilig-Priester die Instanz locker weggeheilt, auch ohne CC.


----------



## dede1256 (19. Januar 2011)

Ganz richtig so...
Derzeit werden halt immer die Heiler beschuldigt wenn was nicht geht, auch wenn langsam aber sicher alle draufkommen, dass Heilen keine Aufgabe mehr is, die sich mal eben neben dem Fernsehen machen lässt, sondern dass es jetzt durchaus wieder kniffliger geworden ist. Jetzt als Heiler zu sagen, dass man aber auf keinen Fall was dafür kann wenn die Gruppe verreckt is genau so falsch. Gerade wenn du nicht aufpasst was der Tank macht oder nicht weißt wie du mit einer Situation umgehen musst, in der viel Schaden kommt, is es zu mindest zum Teil deine Schuld, wenn die Gruppe wiped.

Man kann eben nicht sagen, der Heiler is immer Schulde, genau so wie man nicht sagen kann er wäre es nie^^


----------



## bakkax (19. Januar 2011)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> Du musst dich nun aber langsam entscheiden, wie du dich für anscheinend nicht ausreichende Heilleistung rechtfertigen möchtest.
> Im ersten Post schreibst du noch, kein Wunder, daß der Tank stirbt, wenn er 5 Mobs auf einmal nimmt, im Post danach beschwerst du dich dann, daß er pullt und du es gar nicht mitbekommen hast.
> Gerade die nh-Instanzen sind als Heiler super entspannend (das richtige Equip vorausgesetzt).
> Ich selbst habe als frischer 85er Heilig-Priester die Instanz locker weggeheilt, auch ohne CC.



Das klingt aber ziemlich vermessen, einfach so zu behaupten dass man Tolvir ganz locker flockig ohne CC wegheilen kann. Also entweder ist Dein Heilig-Priester OP, oder ich sollte meinen Schami löschen. 
Mittlerweilen wo ich nur noch 346er Zeug trage, und der Tank auch, und die DD 10k+ fahren, kann man schonmal auf CC verzichten. Aber wenn ich mich erinnere wie ich frisch 85 hero-fertig war... da sah ich keine Sonne ohne CC


----------



## Jalandir (19. Januar 2011)

Soviel ich Stevesteels Post gelesen habe, ging es ihm um Tol'Vir non hero.

Bin derzeit wieder öfter Random mit meinem Verstärker Twink in non heros unterwegs und da hab ich auch alle Varianten kennengelernt.
Gibt positive und negative Erlebnisse. Mir bleiben da eigentlich nur immer die positiven im Gedächtnis.


----------



## Littletall (19. Januar 2011)

Hm, muss ich mich jetzt so beschuldigen lassen, das alles meine Schuld ist? Da vergeht einem ja echt die Lust aufs Heilen. Das ist definitiv schwerer geworden und ich muss mich immer noch umgewöhnen, da ich einfach nicht mehr mit Blitzheilung durchcasten kann und deswegen stark auf Chakra + Heilung angewiesen bin, was halt auch seine Zeit dauert. Mein EQ ist noch nicht das Beste und mir fehlt es noch an Tempo.

Ich finds ganz schön dreist, dass ihr von euch auf alle anderen schließt. Nicht jeder ist halt der beste Spieler oder kann immer total auf Zack sein. Wenn ich nach meinem Arbeitstag noch in den Dungeon gehe, kanns halt sein, dass ich mal für eine Sekunde nicht aufpasse und auch nicht erwarte, dass mein Tank pullt, während ich noch mein Mana nach dem Buffen auf 100 % bringen will.

Ich weiß nicht, mit was für Gruppen ihr in die nhcs gegangen seid bis jetzt, aber ich hatte welche, da war es problemlos und völlig entspannt heilbar und halt solche wie die in Tol'vir, wo echt soviel Schaden reingewürgt war, dass man schon meinen konnte, man sei in einer Hero (die aber bestimmt Fehler nicht so schnell verzeiht).

Ich will damit keinesfalls sagen, es war alles die Schuld der anderen, aber ich bin durchaus der Meinung, dass ich mein Bestes gebe und dafür ist ein wenig CC, auch in einer nhc, vor allem, wenn der Tank noch nicht so gut ausgestattet ist, durchaus verlangt.

Ansonsten kannst du mir gerne deine Tipps zum Heilig-Priester verraten, da ich ihn ganz schön schwer finde, sogar in BC war das mit dem Heilen 10mal einfacher als jetzt.


----------



## Bjizzel (19. Januar 2011)

Ich glaube viele DD würden ja gerne CCen, wissen nur nicht was sie so alles können oder wie. 

Woher denn auch bitteschön?! Die Leute werden bis mind. 80 nur per rumsbums durch die Inzen geschleust und das wars doch! 

Mit meinem Magier (jaja ich spiel seid Classic...) da hab ichs damals noch gelernt mit dem Schäfchen, von der Pieke auf. Aber danach? Ok, BC hero war es auch wieder gefragt... aber ab WotLK war es aus und vorbei! Keine Sau wollte mehr CC! Ich gebe zu, dadurch ist es auch bei mir ziemlich in Vergessenheit geraten...

Aber gibt man uns eine Chance uns neu einzugewöhnen, oder den kompletten Neulingen mal irgendwo zu üben? Nein! Ich war ungezählte Male auf dem Weg (hab nen Goblin neu angefangen zu Cata) von 80-85 in den neuen Cata Inis - bisher bin ich leider nur in 4 verschiedene gekommen, aber naja ich lass mir nun Zeit und seh das alles schon noch. 

Egal zurück zum Thema... immer wieder hab ich den Tanks angeboten mir doch ein Scha zu markieren bzw. mich einfach einen Caster "versorgen" zu lassen. Was bekam ich jedes Mal zu lesen??? "wir sind doch hier nicht auf hero..." Bei dem Satz bekomme ich Brechreiz, ganz ehrlich! Zu BC wars "wir sind doch hier nicht in Kara" und nun geht der Mist wieder von vorne los! Wie viele wipes durfte ich seid Cata Hautnah miterleben, weil "wir sind doch hier nicht auf hero und brauchen kein CC weil imba zoing boing und so...". Ich glaube die Zahl kann sich garkeiner vorstellen!

So, und nun kommen die Herren imba-Pros auf 85 (Wahlweise auch 85 hc) angeschissen und verlangen plötzlich, dass der CC wie 1mio mal geübt und stets Fehlerfrei sitzt! 

Ja neeee, is klar!

P.S.: Wenn ich mit meinem Männe losziehe (der zu 90% seinen Tank auspackt) dann ist es noch heute stets so, dass ich selbst wenn wir uns ohne Worte verstehen NOCH die ganze Ini frage "soll ich CCen? was / welches hätteste gerne?" oder dass ich ihm ansage wenn es failed, unkontrolliert rumeiert, gleich eine pat added oder sogar wenn ich nen spell unterbreche! So hat er als Tank stets den Überblick und kann sich aufs Tanken konzentrieren ohne sich ständig umsehen zu müssen was der Rest der Gruppe hinter ihm so treibt. Und das wie gesagt obwohl wir uns ohne Worte verstehen und nach all den Jahren ein eingespieltes Team sind.

Wieso frag ich mich bei jeder rnd grp, wieso ist Kommunikation und Zusammenrabeit da immernoch verpöhnt?!


----------



## Super PePe (19. Januar 2011)

Es geht doch nicht ums Beschuldigen auch wenn einige immer gern schnell die Schuld bei den Anderen suchen. Es geht vielmehr darum den Blick mal wieder zu öffnen für das was wirklich passiert und nicht das es an 1 oder 2 Leuten liegt. Selbst wenn der Tank ohne deine 100%ig Aufmerksamkeit in einen Mobgruppe stürmt, sollte wenn es er nicht merkt die 3 DDs ihren Kopf zum denken benutzten und ihrer Verantwortung nachkommen und nicht nach dem Motto handeln, der Tank und Heiler wird das schon richten. Wenn ein DD nicht sieht das ein Mob ungehindert durchcastet und das dem Tank oder dem Heiler nicht bekommt, erwarte ich von ihm, sofern er sich als IMBA bezeichnet das er da sein Können aufblitzen lässt. 
Aber es ist halt bequem kopflos in eine Gruppe zu stürmen und zu denken der Heiler macht das. Es ist bequem nicht zu unterbrechen oder mobs dem tank zu zuführen weil es sind ja noch andere da oder der Tank selbst. Es ist bequem gleichzeitig an einen Mob zu gehen ohne zu merken das der Tank ihn zwar als Fokus ausgeschrieben hat aber selbst noch nicht einen Schlag drauf gesetzt hat und sie eigentlich an einen Ort pullen wollte wo mehr Bewegungsfreiheit ist oder er nicht ccs ausversehen rausholen kann. Es ist bequem beim Adden wie bekloppt zu heilen, dmg zu machen, als dem Tank 3 sec Zeit zu geben den Überblick zu gewinnen (er hat genug cds die er zündne kann um mal 5-10 sec ohne Heilung klar zukommen). Man läuft halt lieber mit dem Argument, man wollte nur schnell durch ohne zu merken das Geduld wesentlich zeitsparender ist als merkbefreites zu hoten im pull oder seine dmg zu fahren weil man will ja seine Imbaheit zeigen um dann immerwieder zu wipen. usw


----------



## Bjizzel (19. Januar 2011)

Lustig das du gerade in deinen Ausführen irgendwie die Tanks völlig als fehlerfrei hinstellst, nur die doofen Heiler machen ja nur rum ohne Sinn und Verstand, ebenso die DD die nicht alles was nicht bei 3 auf dem Baum is CCen oder unterbrechen oder sonstwas 

Ich hab so oft versucht targets die hinten rumstanden und durchgecastet haben zum Tank zu bringen > denkste die Tanks nehmen dir dann das Ding mal ab wenn du zu ihnen damit kommst? Nö...

Wie oft hab ich versucht CC anzubringen wenn der Tank zurückpullte ohne jedwede CC-Absprachen, das Viech castet lustig auf ihn und steht auch weit genug weg um da schön geparkt zu werden... was macht der Tank SOBALD du CC anbringst? Er hauts gnadenlos raus, und das JEDESMAL wenn du es CCst wo er doch schon mit 2 Gruppen schwer am ackern ist und der da im CC echt wesentlich besser aufgehoben ist! Und am Ende rumzicken das mein DMG nicht stimmt wo ich gefühlte 20x den CC versucht habe zu setzen weil der Tank sonst an dessen DMG verreckt wäre...

Natürlich gas auch mal DD die so Quark verzapfen ("das linke add CC ich sobald es kommt!" - Tank: ok > add kam: 25 Dots der ranged DD drauf bei jedem Respawn des adds...) Aber das war in X Inis genau 1e wo es die DD waren - ansonsten hab ich immer die Tanknieten gezogen die CC gnadenlos gebrochen haben! Und ich hab in meinem Leben nun wirklich viel CCt um zu wissen wann wie wo ich den anbringen kann und sollte...

Glaub mir, dank DF hab ich (auch schon VOR Cata) so viele Tank-Nieten gezogen dass es nicht mehr feierlich ist! Insbesondere seid Cata ist es so, dass die meisten Tanks einfach dumm reinrennen in die Gruppen, wenn du vorher sagst du kannst auch CC machen kommt ein "nö brauch ich nicht" um dann dumm im AOE zu stehen, nicht auch nur von 1 Mob die Aggro zu halten - und das obowhl die DD eben mal die Herr der Ringe Buchreihe durchgelesen haben bis sie mit DMG anfingen (!!!) - und soviel Schaden zu fressen dass der Heiler nach der Hälfte schon seid Stunden oom ist...

Solange nicht JEDER (!!!) mal ein wenig nen Gang zurückschaltet, das Ego hinten anstellt, Tanks CC annehmen, Heiler warten mit heilen bis sie an der Reihe sind, DD brav antanken lassen und CC setzen - solange wirste hier "böswillge Beschuldigungen" anderer lesen die selbst an nichts Schuld sind (oder zu sein glauben).

Ich persönlich entschuldige mich zumindest in der Gruppe stets wenn ich Cc anderer gedankenlos breche, aggro sinnfrei ziehe oder durch Unachtsamkeit wipes verursache! Selbsttätiges buffen sobald jemand durch was auch immer den nicht mehr hat, nutzen meiner diversen Fähigkeiten um aggro zu reduzieren, CCen, movement usw. gehören für mich nach Jahrelangem raiden selbstverständlich dazu, da muss man mich nicht fragen.

Aber eines lass ich mir ganz sicher nicht nachsagen > wenn ich CC anbiete, und es kommt 0 Reaktion oder "ne passt so" und dann gibts wegen fehlendem Cc nen wipe - dass ich dann Schuld bin (oder sie auf andere schiebe) wenn ich keinen anbringen kann weils immer wieder sabotiert wird und / oder absolut unerwünscht ist!


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (19. Januar 2011)

Bjizzel schrieb:


> Ich glaube viele DD würden ja gerne CCen, wissen nur nicht was sie so alles können oder wie.
> 
> Woher denn auch bitteschön?! Die Leute werden bis mind. 80 nur per rumsbums durch die Inzen geschleust und das wars doch!
> 
> ...




Kenn ich kenn ich  Meine Frau gibt mir auch immer alle Infos, die ich benötige  Und auch von ihr bekomme ich immer nur ne kurze Ansage "ich übernehm/Buße/etc den oder jenen Mob" das funktioniert einwandfrei. Jedoch muss ich gestehen das mein Tankgear inzwischen durch die Raids so gut ist das ich auf CC verzichten kann. Und es für mich einfach bequemer ist wenn ich auf einen Mob verwunden drauf knall, mit Donnerknall das verteil und dann mit Shockwave die Mobs endgültig an mich binde. Da muss ich nicht aufpassen das da irgendwo ein Schaf steht. 
In Heros nutze ich aber jeden CC den ich habe. Keine Frage.

so long
Curry


----------



## Tomratz (19. Januar 2011)

Bjizzel schrieb:


> Solange nicht JEDER (!!!) mal ein wenig nen Gang zurückschaltet, das Ego hinten anstellt, Tanks CC annehmen, *Heiler warten mit heilen bis sie an der Reihe sind,* DD brav antanken lassen und CC setzen - solange wirste hier "böswillge Beschuldigungen" anderer lesen die selbst an nichts Schuld sind (oder zu sein glauben).



Du weisst aber schon, dass es inzwischen für Heiler zur Gewohnheit (und durchaus sinnvoll ist), dem Tank vor dem in die Mobs
stürmen bereits Renew reinzuwürgen, Chakra zu zünden und einfach mal eine Heilung zu geben, damit das Chakra auch wirkt?

Wenn du allerdings flashheal spammende Heiler meinst, geb ich dir vollumfänglich Recht.



@ Littletall: Ich denke, was Stevesteel meinte, ist, dass wir Heiler mittlerweile einen noch grösseren Anteil am Erfolg oder
Misserfolg der Gruppe haben. Da ist ein Moment der Unaufmerksamkeit manchmal schon zuviel.

Wenn sowas passiert, sollten wir uns nicht zu schade sein, den eigenen Fehler zuzugeben, Fehler macht jeder mal, und
wer das nicht begreift, darf kein MMORPG spielen.

Völlig Deiner Meinung bin ich allerdings, wenn ich Tanks sehe, die blindlings losrennen, ohne mal auf den Manabalken
ihres Heilers zu schauen.

Ich hab es in einem anderen Beitrag schon geschrieben, oft komme ich von den Dailies direkt in ne Ini, hab also noch
Shadowskillung. Dann muss ich umskillen und danach trinken, weil nach dem umskillen -> Mana 0. Wär nicht das erste
Mal, dass meine Bitte, doch mit dem losrennen zu warten bis ich umgeskillt und getrunken habe, einfach ignoriert wird.


----------



## Stevesteel (19. Januar 2011)

bakkax schrieb:


> Das klingt aber ziemlich vermessen, einfach so zu behaupten dass man Tolvir ganz locker flockig ohne CC wegheilen kann. Also entweder ist Dein Heilig-Priester OP, oder ich sollte meinen Schami löschen.
> Mittlerweilen wo ich nur noch 346er Zeug trage, und der Tank auch, und die DD 10k+ fahren, kann man schonmal auf CC verzichten. Aber wenn ich mich erinnere wie ich frisch 85 hero-fertig war... da sah ich keine Sonne ohne CC



Ich meinte die normalen Instanzen.


----------



## Littletall (19. Januar 2011)

Es war auch die normale Version von Tol'vir. Mein Anfangspost war vielleicht etwas kurz geraten, aber ich musste mit der Arbeit anfangen und hatte einfach nicht mehr Zeit.

Ich bin sicher nicht der beste Spieler in WoW, mir sterben immer mal wieder ein paar Leute weg. Sogar in Gildengruppen bleibt das nicht aus, obwohl die idR (sogar auf hero) besser zu heilen sind als die Random-Gruppe von gestern.

Um es etwas ausführlicher zu sagen: Es war einfach nicht mehr feierlich, was für ein Schaden auf die Gruppe kam. Ich hab noch am wenigstens Schaden genommen, den ich mit Verbindende Heilung locker ausbügeln konnte. Das schlimmste war aber eine Gruppe, wo plötzlich die ganze Gruppe Krankheiten bekam (vielleicht darf man da nicht so aufeinander stehen?). Das ging mit 12 % meines Manas und einem toten DD aus. Da hab ich richtig gezittert und mich gefragt, ob das anfangs wirklich so schwer war.

So, mir ist wieder eingefallen, was ich schreiben wollte:

Ich konnte dem Hexenmeister und dem Schurken in dem Run wenigstens den Lichtbrunnen schmackhaft machen. An alle DDler, wenn ihr den Brunnen seht, heilt auch an dem. Man kann ihn auch von weiter weg benutzen und ist eine Riesenentlastung des Heilers.


----------



## Jalandir (19. Januar 2011)

Littletall schrieb:


> Das schlimmste war aber eine Gruppe, wo plötzlich die ganze Gruppe Krankheiten bekam (vielleicht darf man da nicht so aufeinander stehen?). Das ging mit 12 % meines Manas und einem toten DD aus. Da hab ich richtig gezittert und mich gefragt, ob das anfangs wirklich so schwer war.


Das ist mal ein klarer Fall von Tank bzw DD Fehler.

Es gibt einen Mob der die Krankheiten "nach vorne" verteilt. Wenn der in die Gruppe gedreht wird, oder die Melees vor dem Mob stehen, dann hast mit Krankheiten auf allen Spielern zu kämpfen. Wenn die richtig getankt werden, dann hat maximal der Tank diese Krankheit.


----------



## Blutvalk (20. Januar 2011)

Super schrieb:


> Man läuft halt lieber mit dem Argument, man wollte nur schnell durch ohne zu merken das Geduld wesentlich zeitsparender ist als merkbefreites zu hoten im pull oder seine dmg zu fahren weil man will ja seine Imbaheit zeigen um dann immerwieder zu wipen. usw


Kommunikation ist alles.........Wortlos durchrennen ist meist der Tod.


Nun gut, ich vermeide es möglichst Random zu laufen, doch gelegentlich füllen wir die Gruppe halt mit 1 - 2 fremden Spielern auf, wenn möglich ziehen wir die dann auch gleich ins TS. 

Man kann bei den derzeitigen Inis so viele Fehler machen das es nur so quitscht, hatte ich gestern wieder mal gehabt. Bisher bin ich ja stur als Beastmaster gelaufen, hatte aber wegen Tol Barad Schlachtzug auf SV umgeskillt (Boss lag 30 sek vor Enrage) und sind anschließend gleich noch eine Ini machen. Bisher war es als BM kein Thema mit der beliebter Aggro......nun plötzlich musste ich wieder Irreführung setzen, Schaden zurückfahren oder gar Totstellen........hat einige Mobgruppen gedauert eh diese Mechanik wieder halbwegs automatisch lief. Gelegentlich geht auch mal eine Falle ins Leere (wenn Tank schneller rennt als der Pfeil fliegt), ab und zu hat man das falsche Ziel im Radar, manchmal ist man ein Tick zu schnell am Abzug......aber nie gebe ich da den Anderen die Schuld, ausser mir selbst.

Auch als Tank kann man genug Mist bauen........zu dicht an gestunnte Ziele den Tod und Verfall raus hauen, den falschen Mob antanken (und der Castermob ballert genüsslich auf den Heiler), vergessen den Boss aus der Voidzone zu ziehen.........den wichtigsten Zauber zur falschen Zeit auf CD zu haben.....u.s.w., hat man aber gute DD dabei, dann klären die auch mal solche haarige Situationen und wenn ich als Tank die Gruppe ohne Todesopfer durch die Ini geschleust habe.....bin ich stolz und zufrieden.

Bei derzeitigen Ausrüstungsstand ist es nun einmal überlebenswichtig alle Möglichkeiten zu nutzen die man als Klasse besitzt, so kann man auch knifflige Situationen noch zu einem guten Abschluss bringen oder im Notfall darf mich (als DD) der Heiler auch ruhig mal sterben lassen, wenn sein Mana nur noch für den Tank reicht......wichtig ist doch das am Ende der Boss liegt, die netten Marken auf das Konto kommen und die Spieler hinter dem Bildschirm einen netten Tag/Abend hatten.

PS. Ich mag Deine Schreib/Denkweise....irgendwie passt Dein Avatar perfekt zu Deinen Äusserungen.  

Blutvalk......Jäger und DK aus Leidenschaft


----------



## J_0_T (20. Januar 2011)

Ist schon ein wenig länger her aber okay...:

BSF war dort ma als Schurke in ner gruppe die bei den bossen immer wieder den tank verloren... und ja... er ist an jedem boss mindestens einmal gestorben. Nach ner weile machte ich mir dann ma die mühe nachzusehen was eigendlich los war, ich entschuldige mich nun dafür das ich ein wenig pauschal werde gegen neue spieler... aber dort bemerkte ich das der Heal grade ma 3 pts verteilt hatte und 4 weitere pts offen hatte.... okay nachdem man ihn nen passenden tipp gab gings weiter...

Am end boss dauer wipes... dachte mir das irgendwie etwas anderes net stimmen kann an der sache und schau mir den tank an... ausrüstung war für den lvl bereich ansatzweise ok... bei der talent verteilung war das ein wenig anders... unser Tank schien wohl von dem Talent Zähigkeit nix zu halten (und ja er war im def baum geskillt als tank... schien aber auch ein twink zu sein... ein Worgen mit WOLTK Erbstücke)

Am ende packten wir es nach locker 10 wipes und einigen austausch arbeiten mit dem selben tank doch... 


Möchte nur hinweisen das bei tanks die skillung oder einige talent doch sinn machen. Zähigkeit is nicht nutzlos wenn man weis das dadurch der rüstungswert steigt... und wenn ich noch ma Paladine sehe die alle Talente belegen ohne sinn und verstand... auch die wo nur füllmaterial bzw optional sind und dadurch die nützlichen nicht erreichen deswegen (wie damals classic... wo die spezies auch nur die oberste reihe durch haben und sich wunderten warum sie dennoch aufs maul flogen) dann sollte man fragen ob die betreffenden twinks von spielern gemacht wurden die wissen was sie tun.... oder es echt nur vollidioten sind. Und diese aussage meinte ich ernst.


----------



## Blutvalk (20. Januar 2011)

Littletall schrieb:


> Ich konnte dem Hexenmeister und dem Schurken in dem Run wenigstens den Lichtbrunnen schmackhaft machen. An alle DDler, wenn ihr den Brunnen seht, heilt auch an dem. Man kann ihn auch von weiter weg benutzen und ist eine Riesenentlastung des Heilers.



Mal ne doofe Frage.......bisher bin ich immer zu den Brunnen hingerannt........aus welcher Entfernung funktioniert das Dingens denn noch?


War mir bisher echt unbekannt oder hab ich vllt nur noch nicht probiert aus der Ferne.

Blutvalk......Jäger und DK aus Leidenschaft


----------



## Feuerkatze (20. Januar 2011)

40 meter, das ist deine Jäger Range. Der Brunnen kann bei den Melees stehen und du bekommst ihn noch immer.


----------



## MayoAmok (20. Januar 2011)

Blutvalk schrieb:


> Mal ne doofe Frage.......bisher bin ich immer zu den Brunnen hingerannt........aus welcher Entfernung funktioniert das Dingens denn noch?
> 
> 
> War mir bisher echt unbekannt oder hab ich vllt nur noch nicht probiert aus der Ferne.
> ...



15 Meter. 

Einfach mal probeweise gucken, wielange beim weglaufen das Zanhrad noch golden ist. 

Mit dieser Range ist der Brunnen echt eine Super Hilfe....

Edit: ich seh grad, es ist doch viel mehr als 15 Meter.


----------



## Blutvalk (20. Januar 2011)

@Feuerkatze und MayoAmok

Ich Dank Euch Beiden, werde ich doch glatt beim nächsten Run mal austesten.

Man kann alt werden wie ne Kuh und lernt trotzdem immer noch was neues hinzu.  

Blutvalk....Jäger und DK aus Leidenschaft


----------



## Sir Monty (20. Januar 2011)

Schönes Erlebnis von gestern Abend....

Ich war rdm in Burg Schattenfang Hero, und für ne Rdm wirklich gut unterwegs, 1 Wipe und wir waren durch...  kann sich sehen lassen find ich.

Danach die Frage des DK Tank ob wir noch was machen wollen, und als DD bin ich immer froh mich mit nem Tank anzumelden also sag ich ja und leider musste der Heiler weg.. ..   
Glaubhaft, und nicht weil er so gestresst war oder weil wir so unfähig waren, weil es hatte ja wie gesagt gut geklappt.

Also Tank und 3 erfolgreiche DDs melden sich an, Steinerner Kern hero...  Neuer Heiler war schnell gefunden...

Die erste Gruppe mislingt und sofort kommt vom Heiler die Frage:
Könnt ihr mich bitte kicken ?
.
.
.

Kickt ihr jemanden der darum bittet ?...

Ich nicht...  ich find dafür is die Strafe des Deserteurs ja gedacht, also wenn er will soll er leaven...

..  hat er dann auch...


----------



## Tomratz (20. Januar 2011)

Kommt ein bisschen drauf an.

Wenn das Gruppenmitglied, das gekickt werden will, entsprechend argumentieren
kann bzw. man nach einem Blick auf seine Ausrüstung sieht, dass da weiterhin
mit Problemen zu rechnen ist, hab ich durchaus kein Problem, ihm den Deserteur
zu ersparen.

Mir ist es am Anfang auch das eine oder ander Mal passiert, dass ich eigentlich
nur in ne Normalini wollte und den falschen Haken gesetzt habe.

Ja, ich weiss, ich kann heroes nur anhaken, wenn ich vom ilvl her auch Herobereit
bin, ein ausreichender Ilvl sagt aber noch nichts darüber aus, ob ich persönlich
auch bereit für ne Heroini bin.

In einem solchen Fall wär mir ein Kick auch lieber.


----------



## Metadron72 (20. Januar 2011)

Feuerkatze schrieb:


> 40 meter, das ist deine Jäger Range. Der Brunnen kann bei den Melees stehen und du bekommst ihn noch immer.



und ich bin immer bis zum brunnen gerannt und fand das sinnfrei oO thx ! (das sollten die priester der grp glaub echt mal sagen ^^)


----------



## Keelin20 (20. Januar 2011)

Ich geh normalerweise eher mit der Gilde in Randoms, aber letztens haben alle die Random Hero schon erledigt also bin ich mit ner Random gegangen.
Ich hatte gehofft dass nicht Burg Schattenfang kommt aber genau die kam. Der Trash war ruckzuck weg, Top Tank, Top Heiler, Top DDS.

Dann gings zum 1. Boss. Wir hatten drei Unterbrecher, was den Kampf also eigentlich stinkeinfach macht. Der Schurke kümmerte sich um das Heilende Fleisch und schaffte es nicht es ordnungsgemäß zu unterbrechen. Wir haben ungefähr 8 Trys gemacht, dann haben wir ihn gekickt. Ich und der Pala hatten laut Recount über 50 Unterbrechungen, der Schurke 4.

Danach kam ein Krieger. Dachten wir toll, da ham wa DMG und Unterbrechen kann er auch. Pustekuchen. DMG rausrotzen konnte er, aber Unterbrechen nicht. Nach 5 Whipes ham wir den ebenfalls gekickt.

Danach wurde uns wieder ein Schurke zugeteilt den wir umgehend fragten ob er denn fähig ist zu unterbrechen. Er versicherte uns jaja das kann ich hab das schon öfter hier gemacht. Naja. DMG war mittelmaß und unterbrechen konnte er nicht. Dementsprechend weitere Whipes. Mittlerweile müssten wir an die 15 Trys gemacht haben. Danach konnte ich jemanden aus der Gilde bekommen, und der war Gott Sei Dank Fähig die Heilung von Ashbury zu unterbrechen. Nach nur 2 Minuten war der Kerl im Dreck gelegen. Danach gings problemlos weiter bis zum Endboss. Insgesamt dürften wir wohl 3 Stunden gebraucht haben...

In den Cata-Innis kann man nun wieder die Noobs von guten Spielern unterscheiden. Blind DMG fahren kann jeder, aber sich zuverlässig noch um Unterbrechen oder Decursen zu kümmern, das können halt nur wenige. Und da trennt sich einfach die Spreu vom Weizen. Was nutzt mir ein Schurke mit 15k DPS wenn er die Heilung nicht unterbrechen kann und wir deshalb ewig auf den Boss hämmern und am Schluss whipen...


----------



## Mäuserich (20. Januar 2011)

Sir schrieb:


> [...]
> Kickt ihr jemanden der darum bittet ?...
> [...]


Bislang hatte ich diese "Kick mich bitte" anfragen immer aus reinen Ego-Gründen... z.B. öfters wenn man eine Ini betritt und es eine der etwas schwereren ist oder nachdem beim ersten Boss nicht der Loot gefallen ist den XYZ haben wollte.

Wenn die Frage direkt nach dem Port in die Ini kommt stelle ich die Leute knallhart vor die Wahl (meist inkl. der folgenden Wortwahl):

"1. entweder wir können als Gruppe neu anmelden das evtl. ne leichtere Ini kommt

2. du haust ab und nimmst den Desateur-Debuff wie ein Mann

3. du hörst jetzt auf der Stelle auf rumzuzicken, setzt deinen Arsch in Bewegung und ziehst das jetzt hier ordentlich durch"

Diese Ego-Frage (ich hab sie bislang NUR von Tanks gehört) kotzt mich so dermassen an... einer der wenigen Momente wo ich ingame richtig pampig werden -.-

---

Anyway, hier noch eine Geschichte von meiner Random Hero gestern:

Ich (Pala Heiler) und ein Gildenkumpel (Ele Schamane) melden uns an und nach ca. 15 Minuten kommt der Invite... Thron der Gezeiten solls werden.

Der Tank war ein Druide der in Bärform voll gebuffed mit stolzen 120k HP auffuhr... i-lvl check ergab: 321er Schnitt... Hat sich wohl mit seinem gutem DD-Gear angemeldet für nen schnellen Invite.
Naja was solls, mein Gear ist schon ganz gut wenn man bedenkt das mir in den Raids noch kein Lootglück vergönnt war, also sollte das wohl möglich sein.

Das Bärchen setzt sich in Bewegung, und pullt die erst Trashgruppe die ohne grössere Probleme down geht. Dann kommt Pack Nr. 2 mit den beiden Heilerinnen. Es wird kein Ziel markiert, kein CC markiert, sondern alles was von Bäri kommt ist ein Charge direkt in die Gruppe.
Es dauerte 7 Minuten bis die Gruppe endlich das Pack nieder gerungen hatte -.-

Bei der Wache fiehl mir auf das der DK-DD generell nichts davon hielt aus den Giftpfützen rauszulaufen und so verstarb er weil ich davon ausging das er nachdem ich ihm 3 Heilungen reingedrückt hatte es doch endlich gecheckt haben müsste und er schon längst draussen sein müsste. Leider bemerkte ich bei meinem Gildenschami eine ähnliche Tendenz... bei ihm weiss ich allerdings das er gelegendlich dazu neigt ämobenhafte Reflexe zu haben wenn er müde ist ^^

Es ging weiter bis hoch zu dem 5 Pack mit 2 Heilern. Wieder keine Marks und römms charge ins Pack -.-
Nun stand ich vor der Wahl: den Tank sterben lassen, denn ohne Dauerspam überlebte er nicht oder die DDs verrecken zu lassen und ohne rupter würden wir über die Zeit aufgrund der beiden Heiler hier langsam und qualvoll zu Grunde gehen.
Ich tat mein bestes das Überleben der gesamten Gruppe zu organisieren, aber so kippte das Papp-Bärchen um und es kam zum wipe.

An dieser Stelle leavte der letze Random DD (keine Ahnung mehr welche Klasse) wortlos.
Und ich muss gestehen an dieser Stelle hatte ich die Nase von dem Tank voll... sich völlig undergeared anmelden ist eine Sache, aber dann nicht entsprechend Spielen (trotz mehrfacher Bitte für die Heiler CC einzuteilen) um dieses Manko auszugleichen ist eine andere, also entschloss ich mich zum Kickvote.
Dieser wurde abgelehnt weil die DDs nicht auf nen neuen Tank warten wollten, aber die Aussicht das ich mit einem Freund im TS war der umloggen würde um zu tanken stimmte sie dann um und wir bekamen einen fähigen DK-Tank und einen Random Hunter dazu.

Beim ersten Boss verstarb der DK-DD im ersten Gysir, und auch meinen Schami zerlegte der Gysir... war echt nicht deren Tag ^^

Ansonsten verlief die Ini ohne weitere Zwischenfälle.


----------



## Landerson (20. Januar 2011)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Gestern war ich mal wieder mit meinem Level 60 Heil Druiden unterwegs und kam in eine Gruppe fuer die Sklavenunterkuenfte. 
Mit mir zusammen Spieler um die 60 - alles Todesritter.
In der Instanz angekommen bat der erste schon um grosse Gruppenpulls.
Kein problem dachte ich, hatte ich ja schon vorher gemeistert.
Auf jedenfall fangen alles 4 Todesritter AoE zu spammen und bekommen dadurch jede Menge Schaden rein den ich versucht hab wegzuheilen. Das Ende vom Lied war das die Heil Aggro zuschlug, ich die Mobs am Hals hatte und auch ziehmlich schnell das Zeitliche gesegnet habe. Ein paar Sekunden spaeter ist dann auch die Gruppe zugrunde gegangen.
Daraufhin kam dann das gewoehnliche "Noob"L2P"HF idiot"etc. pp. und alle 4 sind aus der Gruppe.[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]4 Todesritter mit fast identischem Equipment, she spassig.[/font]


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (20. Januar 2011)

Landerson schrieb:


> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Gestern war ich mal wieder mit meinem Level 60 Heil Druiden unterwegs und kam in eine Gruppe fuer die Sklavenunterkuenfte.
> Mit mir zusammen Spieler um die 60 - alles Todesritter.
> In der Instanz angekommen bat der erste schon um grosse Gruppenpulls.
> Kein problem dachte ich, hatte ich ja schon vorher gemeistert.
> ...


Ja ich kann dich verstehen,mein Twink ist lvl  61 und hatte lange keine Gruppe mehr mit wenigern als 3 Dks...


----------



## Landerson (20. Januar 2011)

Doktor schrieb:


> Ja ich kann dich verstehen,mein Twink ist lvl  61 und hatte lange keine Gruppe mehr mit wenigern als 3 Dks...



Kommt wohl daher das DKs mit 55 anfangen und somit die BC Dungeons die ersten eigentlichen Instanzen fuer die sind.
Trotzdem mehr als komisch.


----------



## Alux (20. Januar 2011)

> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Kommt wohl daher das DKs mit 55 anfangen und somit die BC Dungeons die ersten eigentlichen Instanzen fuer die sind.
> Trotzdem mehr als komisch[/font]



Naja so schwer is es eigentlich eh nicht. Ich hab immer Priest gespielt (is noch immer mein Main) und mir dann mal gedacht ich mach mir nen DK. War mein erster Meele aber ich hab trotzdem problemlos getankt ( hab sofort mit dem Tanken angefangen) und es ging recht gut obwohl ich kaum Deff Gear hatte.
Bis WotLK sin die Inis auch als Meele meisterbar. DK haut sich ne Waffenvz druff Pala und Warri ziehen nen Schild an. Deswegen hab ich mir auch für die LK Inis Deff Gear gebaut( das ganze Kobaltzeug) ^^


----------



## Entrex (20. Januar 2011)

Burg Schattenfang HC
1. Boss
Boss castet Ersticken
ich knall dem tank sofort Chakra: Epiphanie -> instant 16.000er Heal
Caste direkt hintenran blitzheilung, doch blitzheilung kommt nicht durch weil der tank verreckt ist.
die haben den hinrichtungsbuff nicht ausgenutzt sondern immer sofort gekickt.
Die melees beide in der selben gilde, im selben ts wollten auch nicht einsehen den mal kurz ticken zu lassen.
Nein nach 3 wipes wegen der selben kacke gabs einen kick für den Heiler(mich)
Mein erster kick nach 15 Heros...

Einsicht ist der erste Schritt zur Besserung


----------



## therealhui (21. Januar 2011)

> Burg Schattenfang HC
> 1. Boss
> Boss castet Ersticken
> ich knall dem tank sofort Chakra: Epiphanie -> instant 16.000er Heal
> ...



Sowas in der Art kenn ich auch. Nur war hier ich der Tank und ein Freund mit nem DK mit.
Vor dem Pull meinte noch der Heal dass wir alles unterbrechen müssen. Naja war ja nicht zum ersten mal hier drin.
So wie immer ließ ich den Hinrichtungsbuff 2 mal ticken damit ich nicht gleich down geh. Als ich den dann gekickt hatte meinte er heal wir sind alle noobs weil wir ihn so viel heilen lassen und ging unterm fight ausm kampf.^^


----------



## Feuerkatze (21. Januar 2011)

ich muss mich leider selbst nochmal verbessern: der Brunnen hat zwar beim Aufstellen die lange Range, aber zum Klicken muss man wohl doch näher ran.  aber dennoch ist die Range relativ gross.


----------



## Blutvalk (21. Januar 2011)

Feuerkatze schrieb:


> 40 meter, das ist deine Jäger Range. Der Brunnen kann bei den Melees stehen und du bekommst ihn noch immer.



War die Sache gestern mal testen (hatten zufällig ein Priester als Heal dabei)........40 m sind es leider net. Wird wohl eher die 15-20 m Reichweite haben, der gute Brunnen.....reicht aber in den allermeisten Bossfights vollkommen aus.


MfG

Blutvalk....Jäger und DK aus Leidenschaft



Tante Edit sagt.......wer gleichzeitig tipselt, kann net sehen was das Kätzchen schon geäussert hat.


----------



## Kyrador (21. Januar 2011)

Keelin20 schrieb:


> Ich geh normalerweise eher mit der Gilde in Randoms, aber letztens haben alle die Random Hero schon erledigt also bin ich mit ner Random gegangen.
> Ich hatte gehofft dass nicht Burg Schattenfang kommt aber genau die kam. Der Trash war ruckzuck weg, Top Tank, Top Heiler, Top DDS.
> 
> Dann gings zum 1. Boss. Wir hatten drei Unterbrecher, was den Kampf also eigentlich stinkeinfach macht. Der Schurke kümmerte sich um das Heilende Fleisch und schaffte es nicht es ordnungsgemäß zu unterbrechen. Wir haben ungefähr 8 Trys gemacht, dann haben wir ihn gekickt. Ich und der Pala hatten laut Recount über 50 Unterbrechungen, der Schurke 4.
> ...



Wozu brauchst du bei dem Boss drei Unterbrecher?
Die Heilung nach dem Verfaulen kann der Tank übernehmen.
Die zweite Heilung (die mit Patch 4.0.6 wegfällt) kann ein DD übernehmen.
Schmerz und Leid muss nicht unterbrochen werden, da jeder vernünftig geskillte Heiler dazu in der Lage ist, Magie zu dispellen.

Soviel zu dem Thema.


----------



## Kaldreth (21. Januar 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Wozu brauchst du bei dem Boss drei Unterbrecher?
> Die Heilung nach dem Verfaulen kann der Tank übernehmen.
> Die zweite Heilung (die mit Patch 4.0.6 wegfällt) kann ein DD übernehmen.
> Schmerz und Leid muss nicht unterbrochen werden, da jeder vernünftig geskillte Heiler dazu in der Lage ist, Magie zu dispellen.
> ...



Naja nicht wenn du einen Palatank dabei hast, der kann noch nicht vernünftig unterbrechen! Er hat zwar den hammer und das Schild, aber die sind vom GCD betroffen was nicht so prickelnd ist! Hab den Boss gestern zum ersten Mal gemacht und irgendwie hatten alle davor Schiss aber er lag beim ersten Versuch! Wenn unterbrochen wird sind sehr sehr viele Bosse ziemlich einfach! 

Ich war gestern eigentlich mit einer Gildengruppe unterwegs allerdings fehlte uns ein Heiler den wir dann random gesucht haben. Aber wir haben gestern Abend wirklich nur sch... Heiler bekommen! Die ersten beiden haben sich durch equipment im Inventar in die Ini "gemogelt" einer hat sogar gesagt, dass er eigentlich DD sei aber als Heiler schneller in die ini kommen würde und wir sollten es einfach mal versuchen mit selfheal... unglaublich! Aber dann endlich ein Heiler der gut equiped ist und eigentlich sehr Erfahren hätte sein müssen, da er komplett hero equiped war. Nur ist er wirklich in jedem "Bodeneffekt" stehen geblieben und immer als erstes aus den Latschen gekippt. Den ersten Boss in Hallen des Ursprungs haben wir dann noch so gerade geschafft, aber als der Typ mit den Schattenflächen auf dem Boden kam war es vorbei! Der Heiler war immer sofort down...


----------



## Kyrador (21. Januar 2011)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Naja nicht wenn du einen Palatank dabei hast, der kann noch nicht vernünftig unterbrechen! Er hat zwar den hammer und das Schild, aber die sind vom GCD betroffen was nicht so prickelnd ist! Hab den Boss gestern zum ersten Mal gemacht und irgendwie hatten alle davor Schiss aber er lag beim ersten Versuch! Wenn unterbrochen wird sind sehr sehr viele Bosse ziemlich einfach!



Ist doch völlig wurst, obs vom GCD betroffen ist... denn während des Verfaulens kann man eh nix machen und dann wartet man halt kurz statt gleich wieder mit Kreuzfahrerstoß oder Richturteil reinzuprügeln...


----------



## FrankyB122 (21. Januar 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Ist doch völlig wurst, obs vom GCD betroffen ist... denn während des Verfaulens kann man eh nix machen und dann wartet man halt kurz statt gleich wieder mit Kreuzfahrerstoß oder Richturteil reinzuprügeln...



Nunja, ganz so einfach ist es nicht, hängt viel von der Gruppe ab.
Klar schaff ich es auch als Palatank alles zu unterbrechen (es sei denn ich verfehle). Aber dann muss die Gruppe exakt passen, was eher selten ist.
> immer aufpassen den GCD nicht aktiv zu haben > wirkt sich negativ auf die Aggrogenerierung aus > DDs achten nicht drauf, kriegen Aggro.

Bisher waren meine (und damit die der Gruppe) Überlebenschancen größer wenn ich nach dem Verfaulen lieber instant "Wort der Herrlichkeit" zur Selbstheilung genutzt hab. Dann ist nix mit unterbrechen.

Also, in der Theorie machbar, in der Praxis kaum. Auch ohne Kreuzfahrerstoß / Richturteil.


----------



## Kyrador (21. Januar 2011)

FrankyB122 schrieb:


> Nunja, ganz so einfach ist es nicht, hängt viel von der Gruppe ab.
> Klar schaff ich es auch als Palatank alles zu unterbrechen (es sei denn ich verfehle). Aber dann muss die Gruppe exakt passen, was eher selten ist.
> > immer aufpassen den GCD nicht aktiv zu haben > wirkt sich negativ auf die Aggrogenerierung aus > DDs achten nicht drauf, kriegen Aggro.
> 
> ...



Irgendwas mache ich da dann wohl falsch... ich werf zu Kampfbeginn meine Flügel an und dann zieht mir selbst bei kurzer Style-Pause kein DD Aggro. Wenn du die Heilung nach dem Verfaulen zweimal ticken läßt, braucht der Heiler nur dich alleine heilen, denn die DD bekommen durch die zwei Ticks die nötigen 10k Life ab...


----------



## FrankyB122 (21. Januar 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Irgendwas mache ich da dann wohl falsch... ich werf zu Kampfbeginn meine Flügel an und dann zieht mir selbst bei kurzer Style-Pause kein DD Aggro. Wenn du die Heilung nach dem Verfaulen zweimal ticken läßt, braucht der Heiler nur dich alleine heilen, denn die DD bekommen durch die zwei Ticks die nötigen 10k Life ab...



Schön....ich wiederum bin schon oft genug verrecht, weil irgendwer sofort gekickt hat. Erfahrungswerte.


----------



## bakkax (21. Januar 2011)

FrankyB122 schrieb:


> Schön....ich wiederum bin schon oft genug verrecht, weil irgendwer sofort gekickt hat. Erfahrungswerte.



Wenn man die Heilung nicht ticken lässt und trotzdem überlebt gibts immerhin nen Erfolg


----------



## Kyrador (21. Januar 2011)

FrankyB122 schrieb:


> Schön....ich wiederum bin schon oft genug verrecht, weil irgendwer sofort gekickt hat. Erfahrungswerte.



Das ist dann aber ein Kommunikationsproblem


----------



## Littletall (21. Januar 2011)

Tja, ich werd mein Lichtbrunnen-Makro wohl erweitern: "Stelle Lichtbrunnen! Anklicken für ein HOT! Geht auch aus Entfernung!"


Mein Bericht, Grim Batol non hc, hatte einen Gilden Schammie dabei, Rest Randoms.

Ging eigentlich ganz gut, teilweise war der Schaden recht hoch, aber es war doch heilbar.

Beim dritten Boss wunderte ich mich: Die DDs bekamen Schaden wie blöd rein. Liefen sie denn nicht aus dem Feuereffekt? Ich also brav geheilt und kurz vor Ende erscheint einer der Elementare genau vor mir (ich muss blind gewesen sein oder mein PC hat rumgelaggt) und ich stoße mit ihm zusammen. Da ging mir ein Licht auf: Das war der Schaden, den die DDler abgekriegt haben.

Aber die Höhe war der Spruch von meinem Gildie im Gildenchannel danach:

"Du musst besser aufpassen mit den Elementaren, auf Hero wärst du schon 2-3 mal tot gewesen."

Das hab ich natürlich sofort gekontert, dass die anderen DDs 3mal öfter als ich mit dem Elementar zusammengestoßen sind.

Hallo? Ich bin die einzige, die kaum Schaden kriegt (sogar mein Gildie hat wohl fleißig mit im Elementar gestanden) und muss mich dann noch ankacken lassen, wegen einem Elementar, der auch noch kurz vor Ende des Bossfights gekommen ist.

Überraschenderweise bin ich mit relativ viel Mana aus diesem Kampf raus, obwohl ich heilen musste wie blöd.


----------



## Metadron72 (21. Januar 2011)

Littletall schrieb:


> Hallo? Ich bin die einzige, die kaum Schaden kriegt (sogar mein Gildie hat wohl fleißig mit im Elementar gestanden) und muss mich dann noch ankacken lassen, wegen einem Elementar, der auch noch kurz vor Ende des Bossfights gekommen ist.




kann ich dir sagen, denke deine gildis hatten einfach angst wenn das in ner hc passiert  
wenn da nen dd versagt kannst du (heiler das retten mit glück) oder er stirbt halt. wenn dem heiler das passiert hat sichs erledigt ^^

ist zwar nicht fair aber so ists halt


----------



## Kyrador (21. Januar 2011)

Gut, jetzt hab ich was zu den Geschichten anderer Leute geschrieben, jetzt will ich kurz selber eine schreiben, weil mich das Verhalten des Spielers echt schockiert hat...

Daily hc, als Heiler angemeldet. Der Invite kommt, der Tank rennt gleich - ohne zu warten - in die erste Mobgruppe, stirbt selbstverständlich. Soweit schon seltsam, verlässt einer der DD die Gruppe... es wird neu angemeldet, aber was macht der Tank? Meldet sich auf einmal als DD an. Ich dachte, mein Schwein pfeift und es ist echt interessant, wie manche Leute bescheissen, um ihre Wartezeit zu reduzieren. Als ich ihn darauf angesprochen habe, indem ich die Neuanmeldung nicht akzeptiert habe, hat er nen Votekick gestartet und die anderen haben den sogar durchgedrückt. Irgendwie war ich dann darüber ganz froh, hat es mir doch das eigenständige Verlassen der Gruppe erspart


----------



## Tamra (21. Januar 2011)

ich bin ja zu der ansicht gekommen, das gute 70% der spieler sich wie mücken mit einem elektrobruzzler verhalten. 
"Oh, das leuchtet aber schön! was wohl passiert wenn ich mich da rein stelle? .... bruzzel, tot."

habe mir soviele makros geschrieben seit cata wie noch nie und nicht das sie zum kampf beitragen würden.
Nein sie sind einfach nur dazu da um den leuten mitzuteilen das ich zb: oom bin und gerne reggen würde, 
effekte aufm boden in der regel schaden verursachen und man da doch bitte raus gehen sollte, 
gerne auch cc genutzt werden kann da der schaden zu hoch ist zum weg heilen, sie in regg pausen bitte selber ihr leben 
wieder auf 100% bringen sollen da ich sonst 2x reggen muss, usw...

es scheint fast als wäre es für tanks und dd's unmöglich selber auf diese dinge zu kommen.
wobei auch die makros nicht immer den gewünschten effekt hatten, 
so wurde ich zb schon nachdem ich nach cc fragte kommentarlos gekickt oder ziemlich derbe geflamet weil die dd's
in effekten gekuschelt haben und dann gestorben sind. keiner auf mein mana geachtet hat und einfach weiter gepullt
wurde, was dann natürlich zum wipe geführt hat und na wer wars schuld? richtig, ich. ist aber auch dreist von mir 
mich einfach zu setzen und zu reggen wenn mein mana auf 0 war.
da kommt mir dann nur die frage: was zur hölle geht in denen vor? wie kommt man darauf dem heiler alle schuld zuzuschieben?

zur zeit gehe ich fast nur noch als dd in heros, da warte ich lieber 40 min als mir das anzutun. sollte ich doch mal heilen
dann nur zu meinen bedingungen. es tut mir dann die für leute leid die wirklich unerfahren sind oder einfach pech hatten
aber heilen in random heros ist einfach nur frustrierend und oft unfair.
daher verstehe ich die heiler die zum großteil nur noch meckern und nörgeln und nach kurzem die gruppe verlassen.
wenn 9 von 10 random heros eine reine katastrophe sind sieht es bei der 10ten nicht mehr gut mit gedult aus.


----------



## RedShirt (21. Januar 2011)

ach was makros.

mein Portfolio ist da überschaubar.

Als Heal:
Redshirt: aua
....
Redshirt: aua
....
Redshirt: aua
...Tank spottet das eine Add ab
Redshirt: danke

beliebt sind auch: "raus da!" ... "pull die um die ecke"... "da sind 2 heiler, die heilen sich hoch und müssen weg!" 

Ich tippe es lieber, evtl kommt mal was neues, kreatives dabei raus.


----------



## Tomratz (21. Januar 2011)

Tja, ist leider oft so, dass du in Random Gruppen mit Leuten zusammen kommst, die
überhaupt nicht wissen, was Gruppenspiel ist.

Tanks, die losrennen ohne auf den Heiler zu warten (ich lauf z.B. meine Dailies *nicht *als
Heiler sondern in Shadowskillung).

DD, die einfach in Voidzones rumstehen und sich wundern, warum der Heiler das nicht
in Ordnung bringen kann.

Ich hab das Gefühl, dass gute Inigruppen tatsächlich nur noch in der Gilde zusammen
zu bekommen sind.


Gestern Tol'vir Hero die genau gleiche Nummer.

Der Tank war gar nicht mal so schlecht, hat sogar gemarkt und CC angesagt.

Beim ersten Boss dann er unvermeidliche Wipe, weil der eine DD nicht in der Lage war,
aus den Voidzones rauszulaufen und dann natürlich der Damage gefehlt hat. 

Nach dem zweiten Wipe hat der Tank geleaved und wir haben danach den einen DD
"überredet" die Gruppe zu verlassen (nein, wir haben nicht gekickt). Dann einen weiteren
DD aus der Gilde geholt und sein Cousin hat getankt (ist in ner anderen Gilde).

Ging zwar auch nicht wipefrei, weil ich noch extreme Manaprobleme hab, aber die Ini
war durch und ich durfte mich über nen Heilerring freuen.


----------



## Super PePe (21. Januar 2011)

Ich greife das von Tamra geschilderte einfach mal auf und mache ein bösen Crosspost. Er beschreibt recht gut die Situation und unterstreicht die menschliche Schwäche aus der Masse heraus zu motzen. Im Grund zeigt es ein Bild von Spielern die im Großen und Ganzen verlernt oder nie gelernt haben zusammen zuspielen, oder sogar im so geliebten und viel zitierten Reallife (schreckliches Wort) kollektiv wie kollegial ein Problem zu meistern. Getreu dem Motto warum sollte ich wenn es der andere auch kann und warum sollte ich zurückstehen... 

Gruftpirscher geht bei seinem Post auf die Frage ein warum so wenige Tank spielen und trifft den Nerv (Tank kann man hier auch mit Heiler ersetzen):



Gruftpirscher schrieb:


> 1. ist es als DD - vermeintlich - einfacher. Die Spannweite, innerhalb derer die Leistung eines DDs für die Bewältigung der Instanz ausreicht, ist weitaus größer als die eines Tanks. Diese Spannweiten gleichen sich je nach Schwierigkeit des Contents mehr und mehr an, aber für Instanzen gilt das schon.
> 
> 2. Als DD ist man einer von mehreren. Tank und Heiler sind Einzelne. Daher kommt ihnen besondere Verantwortung zu, die sich von der eines DDs unterscheidet und - da sie exklusiv ist - von vielen Spielern eher gemieden wird. Das hat was mit sozialem Gruppenverhalten zu tun. Bloß nicht auffallen. In der Masse untertauchen und mitschwimmen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Manaori (22. Januar 2011)

Hatte eben ein faszinierendes Erlebnis mit meiner kleinen Tankadina.  

Zu Cataclysm habe ich beschlossen, sie mal wieder auszugraben, weil erstens Alchi und KK -> immer praktisch,wenn man die Flasks kann. Und zweitens, naja,mal wieder gucken ob tanken noch geht. Wobei ich da nie sooo gut war. 
Dementsprechend war ihr Equip auch noch für WotLK stand nicht so besonders, darum habe ich erst bis level 82 gelevelt und mir ein bisschel Questgear geholt, damit ich nicht gleich beim ersten Schlag tot umfalle. Heute war es dann so weit, ich hab mich in die erste Ini, natürlich (xD) random getraut. 

Da die überraschend gut lief -kein Wipe, so gut wie nie Aggro verloren, nur die Drops waren nicht soooo dolle  - kam gleich noch eine zweite dazu, die ebenfalls sehr gut lief, was mich gleich etwas euphorisch werden ließ. Hängte ich also noch eine dritte hinzu, wo allerdings nur noch die letzten zwei Bosse waren - egal, umso besser, hab ich noch Zeit für ne vierte. 
Das war dann Thron der Gezeiten. Blick auf die Gruppe - okay - gut ausgewogen, im NOtfall hätten wir CC. Da ich noch etwas unsicher bin, habe ich bei größeren Gruppen immer first und second target markiert - man will schließlich so gut wie möglich durchkommen. Kommt vom Heilpriester die Meldung "mark net so viel". Ich denk mir, ooookay, wenn der meint,ich marke trotzdem weil besseres gefühl und es schadet doch nicht. 
Vor dem Boss kommen ja diese Gruppen, wo zwei Geistheiler, eine Sturmhexe und die Meleemobs sind. Ich markier die brav, also Totenkopf und Kreuz auf die Geistheiler - auch für mich, dass ich die schnell wieder finde im Getümmel - und Keks auf die Sturmhexe. mitten im Kampf wundere ich mich, wieso keine Heilung mehr kommt, Blick aufs Gruppenfenster - okay, Priester castet Mind Control anstatt zu heilen....? Naja, gut, keiner gestorben...
Ich merke noch an, dass ich nur Keks genommen habe als third target und sie keinen MC zu machen braucht, und verfahre gleich bei der nächsten Gruppe. WIeder keine Heilung, aber MC. Naja, gut. Wenns ihr Spaß macht... öwar aber schon ein bisschen gereizt da, weil das die Gruppe unnötig gefährdet. 

Okay, erster Boss. Läuft gut, bis die Dame in die zweite Phase kommt. Ich hatte ein paar Probleme, die Adds zusammen zu ziehen, weil ungewohnt und halt doch nicht soooo erfahren - und was seh ich? Priesterlein castet - als Heiler, wohlgemerkt - MC, während zwei, drei Leute aus der Gruppe und ich schon ein bisschenHeilung bräuchten. Ich sag ihr, sies oll das lassen und heilen. Priesterin nur "chill ma, leben doch alle". Ich grumeml in meinen nicht vorhandenen Bart, tanke aber weiter und hoffe, dass sie es auch so kapiert. 
Nächste Addphase... Okay, wieder Mind Control. Ich will was schreiben, und in dem Moment stirbt der DD Krieger, der schon vorher ne Weile auf so 30% Hp rumgegurkt hat. Denk mir meinen Teil und geb nur ein "gz.-.-" (ja, da war ich schon schlechter gelaunt ) von mir. Priesterin meint was von wegen, der Krieger war selber schuld, hätte sie nicht gegenheilen können. Akzeptier ich mal so, weil ich weiß, dass der Schaden manchmal eklig ist. Addphase geht weiter, Priesterin will wieder MCn und verreckt bei dem Versuch fast, weil ich die Aggro von dem Mob, der sie hauen wollte - wegen dem MC - nicht gleich bekommen habe. Aber zum Glsück schaffen wir es ohne weitere Verluste. 

Nach dem Kampf... Nun. Ich starte keine Votekicks, grundsätzlich nicht. Hab das in ganz Cata noch nicht gemacht, auch nicht mit dem Main  Aber hier... habe ich es doch. Weil ich als Tank nicht auch noch Stress haben mus sum zu sehen, ob der Heiler keinen Mist baut. Und in der Gruppe hatte ganz offenbar keiner was dagegen  Der neue Heiler war dann zwar das erste Mal in einer Cataini als Heiler, hat sich aber sehr gut gemacht und wir haben die Ini entspannt abgeschlossen.


----------



## Terminsel (23. Januar 2011)

Ich bin auch kein Freund von Kicks, aber in solchen Fällen ist es in Ordnung. Du hast die Heilerin ja mehrfach darauf hingewiesen. Was bleibt einem, wenn keine Einsicht kommt, als der Kick?


----------



## Doofkatze (24. Januar 2011)

Die Geschichte zweier ICC-Abende...

1. Tag
Samstag Abend. Nur noch ich sowie ein Priester der Gilde (Schatten/Diszi) online.
Im Handelschannel lesen wir folgendes: "Suchen noch 2 Grpheal + DDs für ICC Run 10er neue ID". Der Priester springt drauf an: "Lust auf etwas Spaß?". Er hatte den Königsmörder noch nicht, ich hatte nichts besseres zu tun.
Wir schrieben die Leute an, kamen in eine Gruppe, wurden wiederholt gefragt, wer noch von uns online wäre und ob ich nicht doch heilen könnte, also noch einen Char hätte (bin Hexer). Nach vielen vielen Diskussionen gings endlich in die Raidgruppe und schließlich auch ins Teamspeak.
Angekommen wurden alle geportet, wir wollten reinlaufen. 11/12 Bossen tot. Auch die 5. Ansage unsererseits, das der RL ID auf ICC hat, wurden ignoriert, stattdessen wurde weiter durchgeportet.
Nach weiteren 30 Minuten "Wer von euch hat ID???" des RLs stellte sich heraus, das er selbst am Vorabend in ICC hc war, was ja etwas vollkommen anderes ist.
Nach der Aufklärung über das neue ID System machten wir einen neuen Termin für einen weiteren Versuch aus. "Nächste Woche gleiche Zeit. Bitte mit Kalendereinladung, damit wir dran denken, außerdem bitte den Magier XX einladen, der kommt gerne mit, falls wieder Leute fehlen."
"Ok, bis nächste Woche dann"


3 Tage später kam die Kalendereinladung, natürlich ohne unseren Magier


2. Tag
Abgestimmt wie immer bei uns (wir halten uns immer an Termine), warten wir seit 20:15 (20:30 Beginn) auf einen Invite. Wir haben Baradin, ich entschuldige mich um 20:00 nochmal aus unserem GildenTS und renne kurz mit einigen Bekannten, die allerdings Probleme haben, die 3. Runde Baradin zusammenzustellen, sodass wir erst 20:23 bei Argaloth ankommen, wobei ausgemacht war, das ich nur 10 Minuten Zeit habe (um später pünktlich zu sein). Ein Random Heiler, der direkt versagt, sodass wir 20:28 wipen. Ich verabschiede mich, weil ich einen Raid habe und wechsel das TS. 
Das Unheil beginnt. Wir stehen in Sturmwind, warten auf den Invite, als wir mal wieder im Handelschannel lesen "suchen noch 1 Tank" vom Raidlead. Währenddessen erklärt er einer Jägerin, was für Fähigkeiten sie benutzen sollte und bekommt neue Steine, um WILLENSKRAFT und STÄRKE zu ersetzen. Die gute Frau ist gefühlte 60 (ihre Stimme klingt zumindest so), der RL gefühlte 30 und erklärt ihr das mit einer wahnsinnig einschläfernden langsamen Stimme. Sie fragt ihn, woher er sowas denn weiß und er verweist kurzzeitig darauf, das alleine der Char mit dem er gerade online ist, schon 70 Tage (Vollzeit) existiert.
Nach weiteren 20 Minuten und 3 Anfragen, wann es denn nun losgeht, weil wir doch eigentlich raiden wollten, verabschiedet sich eine weitere Person die angenommen hat und im Raid ist mit den Worten "so. ich bin jetzt nochmal eine Stunde off..." und ist weg.
Es wird eindeutig zu viel. Der Priester fragt im ernsten Ton, ob das denn nochmal heute was wird und bekommt als Antwort "ja eigentlich schon, aber wir brauchen noch einen neuen Tank, unserer ist KURZFRISTIG ERKRANKT"


10 Sekunden später verlassen wir einstimmig das TS. Die gesamte Abendplanung über Bord geworfen, der Abend versaut.


----------



## Throgan (24. Januar 2011)

Es begab sich gestern in den Todesminen:

Aus meiner Gilde:

Palatank, Hunter, Frost DK (Ich)

Random:

Palaheal und Ele Schamane

Bis auf unsern Hunter und den Ele kennen alle die Ini, is ja auch nicht schlimm =)

1ter Boss kurz erklärt, Ele Stirbt...Hunter hat Disco stirbt, aber Boss liegt....kein Thema..

2ter Boss erklärt, alles soweit Supi...

3ter Boss, dem Schami das Schnitter fahren erklärt...n paar Adds gemacht....plötzlich der Pala AFK....

Nunja..wird der Pala halt getauscht..es kommt dafür ein Baumdruide..

Gibt 1 Wipe, da der Schami es nicht hinkriegt mit dem Schnitter...versteh ich zwar nicht, ist aber nicht so wild. Der Druide meckert und ich fahr nächste runde Schnitter, Boss liegt...

Dann ein paar kleinere Ausfälle beim Trash, Knurreißer und Krümel liegen ohne große Probleme...

Nun kommts^^

Ich sag keiner fast die Notiz an, sowas passiert ja schnell wenn 2 die Ini nicht kennen....

Plötzlich drückt der Druide die Notiz und verlässt die Gruppe!!

So ein dummes &/%&$=(** !! Nun hängt man da, ohne Heiler und mit 2 DD´s denen ich noch nichtmal das Event erklärt hab...ganz klasse...schnell n neuen Heal via suche invited, aber nun waren 2-3 Wipes erstmal vorprogrammiert....

Nunja, der Rest leif dann wieder Super....


Aber was soll das den bitte? Ich hab zwar schon Leute erlebt die leaven wenn man seinen drop nicht bekommt, aber n Event starten und sich verdücken mit voller Absicht ist ja mal ganz großes Kino....


----------



## Urobeson (24. Januar 2011)

Throgan schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Aber was soll das den bitte? Ich hab zwar schon Leute erlebt die leaven wenn man seinen drop nicht bekommt, aber n Event starten und sich verdücken mit voller Absicht ist ja mal ganz großes Kino....



Leider in WotLk schon ein paar Mal erleben dürfen. Das sind in meinen Augen die besch... A...cher die es in dem Game gibt. Am lebhaftesten ist mir ein Palatank in Erinnerung, wir waren in Vio hero und der sagt zu Beginn wir müssen ein wenig draufdrücken weil sein Account in einer knappen halben Stunde ausläuft. Ist ja kein Problem, schafft man ja locker in einer Viertelstunde die Ini. Tja, zweiter Boss kommt, der Vogelknilch und weg war der Tank.


----------



## Feuerkatze (24. Januar 2011)

Zwar nicht meine eigene Geschichte, aber ich bekomm ja auch mit was so passiert wenn mein Freund neben mir Random geht. Er levelt derzeit einen Druiden als Tank. 

Ini: irgendwas im Levelbereich 20 (Stormwind Stockades/Todesminen irgendsowas)

Wenn man sich den Fauxpas-Thread hier im Forum ansieht ist einer der häufigsten Newbie-Fehler das Verwechseln von Gier und Bedarf und das keine Ahnung haben von welche Stats jetzt wichtig sind. 

So auch bei dem Schurken in der Gruppe. Er würfelt auf Kettenitems bedarf und hat irgendein Teil mit Wille an. Alles aber auch Alles schreit hier nach: "ich bin neu in diesem Game und habe keine Ahnung". Mein Freund erzählt mir das und ich sag: "mach ihn per Whisper drauf aufmerksam, der freut sich bestimmt über Hilfestellung." und so ist es auch. Freund whispert, Schurke sagt danke und - wird von den restlichen drei Gruppenmembern gekickt ohne das in Gruppenchat irgendeiner auch nur Ansatzweise versucht hat zu erklären, was der Schurke da so falsch macht. 
Die Gruppe konnte dann auch ohne Tank weitermachen. 

Hallo? Ich kann es verstehen, dass so jemand im 80er Bereich gekickt wird. Bis dahin sollte man darauf aufmerksam gemacht werden. Aber man sollte doch im Low-Level Bereich mal Rechnung damit halten, dass es Neulinge gibt und dass so ein Neuling vielleicht nicht im Vorfeld weiss, wo er die Informationen zu seiner Klasse bekommt. Jeder war mal Anfänger und viele viele waren bestimmt froh über Hilfestellung die sie von Freunden/Gildenmember oder auch Gruppenmembern bekommen haben.


----------



## RedShirt (24. Januar 2011)

Throgan schrieb:


> Aber was soll das den bitte? Ich hab zwar schon Leute erlebt die leaven wenn man seinen drop nicht bekommt, aber n Event starten und sich verdücken mit voller Absicht ist ja mal ganz großes Kino....



Hab Leute erlebt, die 10er HC bei Saurfang dann "wegmussten" (komisch, nach Luftschiff wo was für die drauf war...." und dann den ICC Buff weggeklickt haben - einfach so, ohne Vorfälle, ohne Lootdiskrepanzen...

Wo ein Mensch ist, ist immer auch ein A-loch =)


----------



## Lari (24. Januar 2011)

Mit drei Leuten aus der Gilde im Bereich 55 - 60 für Randominstanzen angemeldet.
Es kam UBRS, es stießen zwei Spieler aus der Gilde "DRIVE LIKE A G5" (Name geändert, Namecalling und so ;D ) zu uns. Im TS ahnten wir irgendwie, dass Capslock-Gilden mit so extrem ausgefallenen Namen doch eher nichts gutes erwarten lassen 
Spielerisch gings dann doch, angenehmes Tempo, aber dann bestätigte sich doch noch unser ungutes Gefühl:
Krieger-Tank: wo gehts lang?
Einer meiner Gildies: puh, letzte mal war ich zu classic-zeiten hier...
Krieger-Tank: classic-zeiten? tz, da hab ich noch mütter ge*ickt!
...
Ratlosigkeit im TS. Was genau wurde da gerade versucht uns zu vermitteln? Wir haben es einfach nicht herausbekommen.
Zu allem Überfluss verließen die zwei uns dann noch vor dem Ende der Instanz ohne ersichtlichen Grund, ich vermute aber mal, es hatte irgendwas mit irgendwelchen Müttern zu tun 

Ich glaube soviel habe ich noch nie über einen Random-Spieler gelacht. Die Situation war einfach nur zu herrlich


----------



## RedShirt (25. Januar 2011)

Yay, ne Stunde für nix!

Da geht man als DD Rnd hc - und nach Slabhide leavt die Gildengruppe komplett. Vorher haben sie noch einen anderen DD gekickt, mit der Begründung "weil"...

Danke für die Zeit, ihr Volltrottel von Terrordar.

Mögen eure Accounts ein Droppech haben, und ihr nur noch grauen Loot bekommen!


----------



## myadictivo (26. Januar 2011)

die tage wars echt okay. ich näher mich mit großen schritten den 80 mit meinem katzen/heal dudu.
war in violette festung (ich kann die inze echt nicht mehr sehen).
nach dem ersten zufalls inzen boss fliegt der tank raus und wir machen zu viert und die komplette inze noch durch. endboss war null problemo.
nur beim anderen zwischenboss als der rabentyp freigelassen wurde, sind 2 von uns verreckt  darunter leider auch ich, healaggro..
trotzdem ein erhabenes gefühl und die freude war groß (denn langsam gehn mir manche tanks echt auf die eier)

paradebeispiel sind solche leute die ohne auf die gruppe zu schauen und wo sie sich befindet einfach mal weiterrennen und munter pullen, dann noch verrecken, weil sie meilenweit out of range sind..bestenfalls wird dann noch geflamt oder einfach ohne worte die gruppe verlassen.

ich freu mich schon auf meinen heal pala und meinen priester noch von den 50-85 zu zocken. da werd ich auch wieder teilweise -> kopftischplatten


----------



## Littletall (26. Januar 2011)

Mein gestriger Run war eher witzig als gut oder schlecht. Deshalb muss ich einfach mal berichten:

Ich melde mich für einen normalen Random Dungeon an und lande mal wieder in Grim Batol. Der Finder schickt mich echt gern dahin.
Naja, da ich eh auf Loots aus der Ini scharf bin, kein Problem.

Kurz nachdem die Gruppe steht, meldet sich eine Eule mit den Worten "Das ist mein erstes mal hier." Ich erwidere darauf "Kein Problem, dann erklären wir dir alles." Ca. fünf Sekunden später ist ein Pala DD weg. Das war aber auch die einzige Ego-Aktion in der ganzen Gruppe. Der Pala DD war eine Sekunde später durch einen wortkargen Worgen DK ersetzt, der aber seine Rolle gut zu erfüllen wusste.

Schon bei der ersten Gruppe haben wir einen Beinah-Wipe. Adds. Der Jäger meldet sich kleinlaut und gibt seinen Fehler zu. Naja, kein Problem. Die Toten werden aufgekratzt und weiter gehts.

Wir kommen erstaunlich gut durch die Inze. Der CC sitzt, die Mobs fallen schön um, der Tank nimmt kaum Schaden, mein Mana ist immer über 50 %. Bei Throngus gelingt dem Tank ein Fehlpull und wir wipen. Also reinlaufen und nochmal in Angriff nehmen, dann liegt der auch im Dreck (leider hat er wieder seinen Zauberstab im Schrank vergessen). Ich komme mit dem Tank ins Gespräch und wir loben uns gegenseitig für die gute Leistung. Mal wieder schade, dass man Spieler von anderen Realms nicht auf die Friendslist packen kann.

Als nächstes kommt der Mob, der den Drachen zu sich ruft. Ich erkläre dem Druiden noch, dass man nicht in der Flamme des Drachen stehen sollte. Was macht der Tank? Es bildlich vor und steht in der Flamme. Ist zwar problemlos heilbar, er entschuldigt sich dennoch danach.
Ich will danach stylisch über die Flamme hüpfen und stürze von der Brücke...

Der Tank gibt zu, dass ihm das auch schon passiert ist. War mir trotzdem ganz schön peinlich in dem Moment.

Dragha funktioniert ohne Probleme, die weiteren Trashmobs liegen problemlos und auch der Endboss liegt sofort im Staub und hat sogar ein nettes Schmuckstück für mich dabei.

So einen netten Run hatte ich schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## Manaori (26. Januar 2011)

Littletall schrieb:


> Ich will danach stylisch über die Flamme hüpfen und stürze von der Brücke...
> 
> Der Tank gibt zu, dass ihm das auch schon passiert ist. War mir trotzdem ganz schön peinlich in dem Moment.



Danke schön. *g* ich wollte immer nachfragen bzw ausprobieren, ob man da runter fallen kann - da die Gilde aber eh schon von mir erwartet, wo runterzustürzen, hab ich mich nicht getraut. Jetzt weiß ichs


----------



## DeathDragon (27. Januar 2011)

Moin,

ich habe die letzten Tage meinen Twink auf lvl 85 gebracht und bin mit dem normale Instanzen rein um etwas equip abzustauben für spätere Hero Inis. Ich spiele selber eigentlich Tank und wollte mal das leben eines DD's sehn. Dabei ist mir bei einer Ini vorallem aufgefallen, wie die DD's ja teilweise echt wie Dreck behandelt werden, rein nach dem Motto: Mach deinen Part sonst gibts nen Kick. Dabei muss ich sagen, dass ich selber ein sehr angenehmer Tank im Vergleich zu denen sein muss Oo.

Wir kamen in die Ini und der Palatank hat schonmal gar nichts markiert. Nach der ersten Gruppe, wo wirklich jeder Aggro hatte kam vom Tank der Satz: "Geht auf mein Target oder könnt ihr das nicht ohne marken?" Rein nach dem Motto seid ihr unfähig oder was. Dass der Palatank aber alles halbwegs angetankt hat und nichts richtig wurd natürlich nicht gesagt. Der hat alle paar Sekunden sein Target gewechselt bischen draufgehaut und weiter. Wenn ich auf irgendein Target meinen Schaden gemacht habe, overnukede ich nach einer Weile.
Der Healer meinte nach der ersten Gruppe auch: "Hunter du hast totstellen benutz das gefälligst".
Der Tank hat zwar die Mobs aus den Voidzones teilweise gezogen, aber IMMER so, dass ich danach drin stand. War unter ihm eine Voidzone lief er immer ein paar Schritte zurück und ich der arme Meleedd hinter den Mobs war danach in der Voidzone. Ich musste mich andauernd neu positionieren um nicht in den Voidzones zu stehen.
Heal bekam ich absolut keinen ab. Es gab höchstens mal einen Hot vom Priester. Dass manche Mobs dots verteilen oder Bosse teilweise der ganzen Gruppe schaden machen war ihm egal. Auch dass ich manchmal dank dem Tank kurz in die Voidzones kam wen interessierts. Selbst wenn ich nach dem Kampf nur noch 5% hp hatte gabs maximal nen Hot. Unterbrochen hat der Tank auch absolut gar nichts, so dass entweders ich unterbrechen durfte oder einer der DD's biss ins Gras. Der Healer heilt ja keine DD's, kriegen die Schaden ists deren Fehler...
Ich hab noch nie sowas dreistes erlebt Oo. Ich wurd in der Ini echt wie der letzte Dreck behandelt, der sich zu benehmen hat sonst fliegt er.

Klar bin ich selber nicht der perfekte Tank aber ich flame die DD's nur wenn sie keinen CC hinkriegen, 4k DPS fahren oder bei jeder Bossfähigkeit failen. Und selbst dann nur wenn sie es beim wiederholten Mal nicht hinkriegen. Ich nehm immer Rücksicht auf die DD's und versuch die Mobs so zu tanken, dass sie sich die DD's nicht dauerbewegen müssen. Kommt unter mir ne Voidzone dreh ich die Mobs um 45% Grad und bin aus der Voidzone ohne dass die DD's was machen müssen. Ich mark immer das Main+Second Target und wenn jemand mal overnuked spotte ich automatisch direkt ab, kann ja mal passieren.

Als wir die Ini durch hatten, haben sich der Healer und der Tank selber augegeilt wie gut sie doch waren und wie wenig DPS ich gefahren habe, ich miesser DD. Ich hab mir dann meinen Teil gedacht und bin aus der Gruppe.


----------



## Stevesteel (27. Januar 2011)

DeathDragon schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich habe die letzten Tage meinen Twink auf lvl 85 gebracht und bin mit dem normale Instanzen rein um etwas equip abzustauben für spätere Hero Inis. Ich spiele selber eigentlich Tank und wollte mal das leben eines DD's sehn. Dabei ist mir bei einer Ini vorallem aufgefallen, wie die DD's ja teilweise echt wie Dreck behandelt werden, rein nach dem Motto: Mach deinen Part sonst gibts nen Kick. Dabei muss ich sagen, dass ich selber ein sehr angenehmer Tank im Vergleich zu denen sein muss Oo.
> 
> ...



Daß man nicht, wenn Voidzonen entstehen, als Tank einfach rückwärts rauslatschen sollte, lernt man schon weit unter Level40.
Dann war dein Tank in diesem Fall wirklich nicht fähig.
Während des Trashmob-Kloppens, sollte dieser genauso wenig ständig das Target wechseln, da sonst nach einigen Sekunden die DD, die auf sein erstes Ziel gehen, schnell die Aggro bekommen.
All das sind Grundlagen, die dieser Tank wohl nicht gerlernt hat.
Als Heiler sollte man auch nach dem Kampf nicht geizig mit Mana sein, 
ein Gruppenheal mit anschließendem Hots wird nicht den Heiler so schröpfen, daß er 5min nicht spielen kann.
20sek trinken, Mana voll, alles fein.
Ich halte es mit dem heilen in Kämpfen so, Tank kann ruhig auf 50% gehen, DD sogar auf 25% runter, man muss nicht alle ständig im 90-100% HP-Bereich halten. 
Wenn einer der DDler nach dem Kampf auf 5% ist, bekommt er natürlich einen guten Heal reingedrückt, denn wie oft passiert es, daß noch ein Dot unbemerkterweise tickt und derjenige mit wenig HP auch 5sek nach dem Kampf umfällt.


----------



## Terminsel (27. Januar 2011)

Gestern Nacht, mit meinem 75er Schamanen in Ahn'kahet: Wir waren zu dritt aus unserer Gilde da, drei DDs. Der Tank prescht am ersten Boss vorbei. Wir bitten ihn, diesen doch bitte mit umzuhauen. Erst nach mehrmaligem Auffordern lässt er sich überhaupt zu einer Antwort herab, ob wir von dem was bräuchten. Wir antworten, die EPs wären schick, er läuft stur weiter.

Dann haben drei DDs die Gruppe verlassen.


----------



## myadictivo (27. Januar 2011)

ich dachte ich hab ja nun schon alles gesehn, aber eben war echt das beste 

flammenschlund rumgewipe..was ein gefühl. das hatte ich ja zuletzt in classic zeiten, als man grau equiped und ohne plan von alles da rein ist und sich gewundert hat, was das da fürn komisches zeichen am portrait ist und bla..

aber es ist auch noch heutzutage möglich. und das traurige war, es waren nichtmal irgendwelche neuanfänger, sondern 3/5 oder mehr der gruppe war standardmäßig erbbestückt.. grandios. das war jetzt meine erste inze mit meinem neuen ally char. zum glück sind die anderen 5 inzen die gefolgt sind wieder wie gewohnt "normal" abgelaufen. aber da hab ich mal kurz an garnix mehr geglaubt


----------



## myadictivo (31. Januar 2011)

nachtrag : ich bin richtig glücklich mit dem fraktions und serverwechsel. die leute scheinen sehr viel entspannter und außerdem sind die wartezeiten für inzen echt famos. ich spreche fast von instant invites als DD momentan in der levelphase.

gestern nacht dann doch noch meinen horden char gezockt.

diszi/schattenpriester. melde mich als DD und heal. komm als DD in die inze. bin 51. schwarzfelstiefen.
die gruppe ist total chaotisch. beim arena event wird von oben in die arena gesprungen, nicht ohne dabei die halbe instanz zu pullen. ein DD ist sofort tot. der tank nah am abnippeln. ich geh aus der schattenform. schilde und heile mir die finger wund. geh OOM aber schaffen die situation zu klären (inkl. bosskampf nebenbei).

der heal verläßt die gruppe. (und ich hätte es auch tun sollen)

stattdessen mein ich : ich specc schnell um auf heal, dann können wir weiter. der tank achtet nicht 1 sekunde auf mein mana. es wird munter weiter gepullt. aggro ist ihm auch scheiss egal. er klopft brav auf sein target, alles außerhalb tangiert ihn nicht. er geht natürlich auch noch in den bereich der inze, der für unser level garnicht gedacht ist.

es kommt irgendwo wieder zu einem monster-ich-pull-die-halbe-inze-szenario. gegenheilen zwecklos.

kommt vor denk ich mir. also halt wieder rein. auf dem weg zurück, die gruppe ist noch nichtmal zusammen unterwegs, klopft freund tank auf die arena zuschauer. 
imho sind die eigentlich gelb geflaggt, jedenfalls konnten wir vorher durchlaufen. es kommt auf jeden fall wie es kommen muss. es werden wieder x gruppen dabei gepullt. schon beim ersten heal hab ich aggro von drölfmillion mobs am arsch. ich lass mich genüßlich down gehen. der tank schreit nur heal. ich zweifle an meinem verstand. setz noch kurz 2 nette sätze in den chat und verlasse die gruppe.


----------



## Muffi77 (31. Januar 2011)

Ich hatte gestern auch zwei nette Inis zusammen mit einem Gildie. Ich bin mit meiner Goblin-Kriegerin als Tank rein und er war Schurke. Als erstes hat uns der Zufall in das Verlies geführt, was mir hier aufgefallen ist, ich als Tank durfte nur sehr selten selbst pullen. Dem Heiler war langweilig, er wollte doch ein bisschen was zu tun bekommen und so hat er ständig gepullt. Hatte ich mir einen Raum vorgenommen, konnte ich mir sicher sein, dass er den zweiten Raum auch noch zu mir bringt. Naja, ich fands ein wenig doof, weil ich eigentlich nichts gegen einen entspannten Spaziergang durch eine Ini habe, aber gut, es gab keine Toten und wir sind da schnell durch, also abgehakt.

Die zweite Ini war die Tiefschwarze Grotte. Hier genau dasselbe, nur dass es hier nicht der Heal war, der mir ständig das Pullen abgenommen hat, sondern ein vorwitziger Hexer. Ich weiß nicht, ist das jetzt in Mode gekommen, dass man den Tank wenn überhaupt nur zum Teil seine Arbeit machen lässt? Gut, auch hier gabs letztendlich keine Toten, aber genervt hat mich das schon irgendwo.


----------



## Tomratz (31. Januar 2011)

Ich hab auch mal wieder was zu berichten.

Gestern Mittag kurz on gewesen und hatte Lust auf ne nonhero Ini (hab mir am
Samstag einen solchen Frust in Tol'vir hero geholt, dass ich Gestern keinen Bock
auf Hero hatte).

Also in der Gilde gefragt und ein Priesterkollege (ich bin Holy und hab als second
Shadow) wollte mit.

Er wollte heilen (mir schwante übles), also hab ich auf Shadow umgespecct und
uns angemeldet.

Der Invite kam und es ging nach HdU; prima, dachte ich, vielleicht ist Isiset ja heute
so nett und droppt ihr Trinket.

Die Gruppe sah auf den ersten Blick einigermaßen vernünftig aus, also machte ich
mir nicht die allergrössten Gedanken.

Weit gefehlt; der Tank hat ordentlich markiert, die DD haben brav Schaden gemacht
(ich nicht soooo überragend, da ich den shadow eigentlich nur für die Dailies nutze
und deshalb nicht so die Ahnung von der Spielweise hab) und ruck zuck war die
Gruppe trotzdem down.

Der Manabalken von meinem Gildie sauste, bevor es zum wipe kam, mit Formel 1
Geschwindigkeit von rechts nach links, hm, er schien wohl nicht so einen guten 
Manaregg zu haben und der Manapool war wohl auch nicht der beste. 

Ich Trottel hätt aber ja auch mal vorher nachschauen können, wie er equipped ist.

Also reingelaufen, über Chat kurz angesagt dass ich umspecce und getrunken und
durchgebuffed.

Mein Gildie, der Diszi und Holy gespecct hat, musste jetzt also als Diszi einen auf
Schaden machen, während ich geheilt hab. Trotzdem kamen wir recht schnell und
ohne grössere Probleme zum ersten Boss.

Auf die Frage, ob alle den Boss kennen, kam sowohl von meinem Gildie als auch von
einem anderen DD ein "Nein", also kurze Erklärung der Sache mit den Schaltern, was
aber wohl von den DD nicht so richtig begriffen worden war.

Der Pull kam, die Phase mit dem ersten Schalter auch, es lief einigermaßen.
Weiter gings mit der nächsten Phase, und wieder sollte ein DD zum Schalter laufen,
nur tat es erst mal keiner. Leichte Hektik bei mir, schliesslich kam dauernd Schaden
auf alle, das hält selbst der stärkste Manabalken nicht ewig aus.

Also mein Trinket gezündet, Schattengeist wollte ich mir noch bissi aufheben und
mit erhöhtem Willen und verbessertem Manaregg weitergeheilt, endlich war auch
ein DD auf die Idee gekommen, den Schalter umzulegen und wir konnten den Boss
legen.

Darauf die Frage vom Tank "ähm, (Name meines Gildies), wer heilt denn jetzt eigentlich,
ich seh bei dir 3K DpS aber irgendwie wenig Heilung". Da hab ich mich gemeldet und
erklärt, dass wir die Rollen getauscht haben, da mein Gildie eben noch nicht so gut
ausgerüstet ist.

Darauf vom Tank "3K DpS ist aber auch nicht gerade viel, du machst im Healspecc Schaden".

Da der Rest der Truppe aber gut equipped war und sie wohl nicht riskieren wollten dass ich
gehe, wenn sie einen Kickvote starten, durfte er weiter mit, sie hatten ja auch gesehen,
dass ich die Gruppe problemlos auch über längere Bosskämpfe heilen konnte.

Die Ini ging dann locker zu Ende, ausser dass ein DD natürlich nach dem legen des Endbosses
unbedingt leaven musste, den haben wir aber durch einen weiteren Gildie ersetzt und auch
alle anderen Bosse noch gemacht.

Isiset hat leider das Trinket wieder nicht rausgerückt.

Und meinen Gildie werd ich jetzt mal an die Hand nehmen und über sein Equipp mit ihm reden
müssen, ein Blick ins Arsenal hat mich entsetzt


----------



## Kyrador (31. Januar 2011)

Meine Geschichte ist kurz:
Tol'vir heroisch... Instanz betreten. Pala-Tank mit wenig HP (vermutlich noch nicht sehr gut ausgerüstet), sagt am Anfang noch "Bin erst das zweite Mal hier, wenn es etwas schleppend läuft, bitte entschuldigen." Okay, kein Problem, jeder hat mal klein angefangen, und solange er sich Mühe gibt, passt es ja 
Ja, Pustekuchen... Gegner markieren? Braucht er nicht. Kontrollmöglichkeiten nutzen? Wozu auch. Erste Mobgrupp geht trotzdem down, ich weise darauf hin, dass er doch bitte markieren und CC nutzen soll. Aussage wir ignoriert, der Einzelmob wird erledigt und auch die zweite Mobgruppe bekommt keine Markierungen oder Kontrollwünsche. Ich mittlerweile oom (und das mit Raidequip!) meine noch "CC ist für dich ein Fremdwort, wie?" - Freche Antwort: "Ja, das ist englisch."
Dann bin ich halt aus der Instanz, was er nicht gepeilt hat und die Gruppe ist am ersten Boss gestorben  auf Nachfrage, wo ich hin bin, hab ich nur erwidert "Ich bin nicht dein Depp vom Dienst, ebensowenig wie du mein Depp vom Dienst bist. Wir spielen hier als Gruppe und wenn ich sehe, dass ich nach zwei Mobgruppen trotz Raidequip oom bin, weil du auf CC und Markierungen verzichtets, dann zieh ich meine Konsequenzen." Der Kick kam nicht mehr, weil ich dann aus der Gruppe raus bin... soviel sind mir die 70 VP nicht wert, als dass ich mir den zusätzlichen Stress antun würde 

Irgendwie bin ich seit Cata verwöhnt, 99% aller Gruppen spielen sich endlich wieder als Gruppe, nur selten trifft man auf kopflose Spieler... und da zieht man halt dann seine Konsequenzen


----------



## Almenom (31. Januar 2011)

Gestern HdU Hero.
Mein frischgeduschter Zwergen Schurke benötigt immernoch das Trinket von Rajh, weswegen ich die Ini im täglichen Programm habe. Ich könnte mir mittlerweile schon ein Makro für die ersten Trashgruppen schreiben: "Bitte den Buff vom großen Mob rauben/dispellen". Der AoE ist für uns Melees echt fies und man kann alleine nicht alle Feuerbälle kicken.
Normalerweise klappt das dann beim zweiten Dicken, aber gestern bekam ich doch echt vom Ele zu lesen: "Kann der Priester doch auch!" ich verwies höflich darauf, dass der Priester hier als Heiler drin ist und erst Target wechseln müßte, während unser freundlicher Totemsteller den Mob ja schon im Target hätte. Die Antwort "Und?" hat mich verblüfft, aber naja ich habe gelernt mit Hoschis zu leben.
Wir stehen also am ersten Boss und die Erklärung beginnt mit den Worten "Wir springen alle links runter ...". Ich hasse diese Variante, sie ist eine Kapitulation vor der Unfähigkeit der Gruppe. Zwei Hebel gleichzeitig geht schneller und bringt, normalerweise, auch weniger Schlangen. Ich warte also die weiteren Worte ab und biete dann an, eine Seite allein zu machen. Sofort verblüfft mich mein Freund, der Ele mit den Worten "Alter, das ist Hero!". Hui ... so viel Eloquenz beeindruckt natürlich. Ich zitiere also meinen neuen BFF "Und?" und kann mir ein schurkisches Grinsen nicht verkneifen. Offenbar hat er mich auch ins Herz geschlossen, denn er kontert souverän mit "Die Schlangen killen dich, du Nap!". Ich verweise also auf völlig verblüffende Talente von uns Schurken, in diesem Fall Schurkenhandel. Mir wird mein Angebot mit einem "ok" vom Tank und einem "Das klappt eh nicht!" vom draeneischen Freund gedankt.
Zur Überraschung aller, na ok, vielleicht nicht wirklich ALLER, klappt es aber doch. Der Boss liegt first try. Ich warte auf Bewunderung mit Tendenz zur Heldenverehrung aus der Schami-Ecke ... vergebens. Da ich ja nicht nachtragend bin, stichel ich nur eine Minute lang. ;-) 
Gierig wie ich bin, bitte ich, doch unten Ptah noch mit zu erlegen (der hat meinen Hals noch an!) ... "Nö, keine Zeit." bescheidet mir mein Kumpel, aber glücklicherweise biegt der Palatank (der war gut, Lob an dieser Stelle) ohne ein Wort in die Richtung ab. Trash ohne Probleme, aber beim Boss soll ich auf ein Kamel gezwungen werden (von wem wohl ...). Ich lehne dieses abstruse Ansinnen ab, da das Reiten mir als Schurke nicht wirklich viele Vorteile bietet. Gut, das Kamel würde einen Stachel abfangen, aber wer den mit seiner 2 Minuten vorlauf-Animation erwischt, hat's eh nicht besser verdient. Und da ich ja absolut flexibel bin und nicht gern streite, bleib ich stur ohne Kamel stehen. Während ich also die Wortgewaltigen Beschimpfungen über mich ergehen lasse, trockne ich das Geschirr ab und nach gefühlten 20 Minuten pullt der Tank wortlos den Boss.
Wieder sind alle überrascht, dass sowohl der Tank, als auch der Schurke ohne Kamele überleben. Es geschehen offenbar noch Zeichen und Wunder.
Danach war's ein paar Minuten ruhig, der Tank pullte zügig und ich hab nix an meinen Mit-DDs zu meckern gefunden, was ich in den kurzen Tipp-Zeiten, die ich zur Verfügung hatte, hätte erklären können. Dann kann selbst ich mal die Klappe halten.
Im Obergeschoss bat ich dann, beim Blümchen-Boss die Knospen nur in der Nähe des Bosses mit machen zu müssen (Hunter und Ele sollten die Anderen ja schaffen). Der Ele meines Vertrauens war sofort begeistert von meiner Idee! Mit den Worten "Alter, du machst was gesagt wird!" tat er seine Freude kund. Schön, dass der Palatank mir wieder freundlich gesonnen war und mich GARNICHT für die Knospen einteilte ...
Ich mecker jetzt also 50 Zeilen lang über eine Ini, die ohne wipe verlief? JEIN!
Gut fand ich, dass es bis auf die Diskussionen recht flott ging. Schlecht fand ich, dass ich recht hatte und trotzdem diskutieren mußte.
Aber, der geneigt Leser hat es vielleicht bemerkt, ich leg mich auch gern mit den Leuten in Heros an. Ich mag CC, ich mag Markierungen, ich mag klare Einteilungen ("EINER muss mal den Hebel machen" funktioniert quasi nie) und wenn meine Mitstreiter ohne solche Feinheiten arbeiten, kann ich damit Leben. Es sollte aber nicht erwartet werden, dass ich es unkommentiert lasse. Schlachtzugsymbole, CCs etc hat Blizz ja nicht eingeführt um die perversen Bedürfnisse von ein paar Farbfetischisten zu befriedigen.

Zum Abschluss mein Lieblingssatz: "CC ist kein Hustensaft!"


----------



## myadictivo (31. Januar 2011)

Muffi77 schrieb:


> Ich hatte gestern auch zwei nette Inis zusammen mit einem Gildie. Ich bin mit meiner Goblin-Kriegerin als Tank rein und er war Schurke. Als erstes hat uns der Zufall in Ich weiß nicht, ist das jetzt in Mode gekommen, dass man den Tank wenn überhaupt nur zum Teil seine Arbeit machen lässt? Gut, auch hier gabs letztendlich keine Toten, aber genervt hat mich das schon irgendwo.



joa..das ist der punkt. ich level grade *überleg* mehr oder weniger 4 chars durch den dungenbrowser hoch und in den anfangsinzen ist der anteil an chaotischen spielzügen dann doch recht hoch. juckt leider auch keine sau, weil eh alle gnadenlos überequiped sind und man brainafk durchrennen kann, wenn nicht grade 4/5 der gruppe abolute kein plan haben. brauchst nichtmal nen tank, also wozu antanken lassen..?!

mein tank macht momentan @48 pause, weil keine lust mehr und alle nur stressen


----------



## Muffi77 (31. Januar 2011)

Naja, spielen werde ich meine Tankine schon noch weiter, denn stressen lasse ich mich nicht. Das ist nur ein Twink und wenn ich mit ihr spiele sehe ich vieles locker. Und wenns mir dann wirklich mal zu bunt wird, kann ich ja immer noch die Gruppe verlassen. Nee, um es ganz zu lassen, macht mir das viel zu viel Spaß, trotz manchmal "anstrengender" Mitspieler.


----------



## Littletall (31. Januar 2011)

Am WE bin ich mit meinem Heiler auch mal zwei HCs gegangen. 

Vorweg: Jede dieser Gruppen hatte mehrere Wipes und es wurde keinerlei geflamed. Trotzdem waren sie ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht.

Erste Gruppe war Schwarzfehlshöhlen, bestehend aus mir (Priester), meinem Freund (Magier), einem Gildenjäger, Pala-Tank und DD-Krieger noch.

Die Gruppe hat tadellos funktioniert. Der Pala war super drauf. CC haben wir kaum gebraucht, war super zu heilen, die DDs haben jeden unnötigen Schaden vermieden. Ich war selten unter 80 % Mana gewesen. Die paar Wipes konnte man auf die DCs des Tanks schieben, die es leider ab und an gab sowie auf menschliches Versagen beim ersten Boss (haben die Ketten nicht schnell genug runtergenommen).

Der Pala meinte irgendwann, er sei erst seit gestern 85. Darauf gab es von mir nur ein: "Mann, bist du gut!" zu hören. Ich war der festen Überzeugung, er hat schon Raid-Equip an.


Zweite Gruppe war Thron der Gezeiten, bestehen aus mir, wieder dem Magier meines Freundes, Dudu-Tank, Pala und Jäger als DD.

Wir und der Dudu-Tank waren das erste mal drin, kannten das Hero nur aus dem Guide. Alles gesagt, kein Problem, das schaffen wir schon.

Leider haben wir es nicht geschafft. Nach endlos vielen Wipes standen wir vor dem Kraken, aber das war so ein Chaos gewesen.

Schon in der ganzen Ini gab es Probleme. CCs, die rausgehauen wurden, man musste den Pala und den Jäger 10mal zum Unterbrechen des Schockschlags bei der Lady auffordern, unser Pala stand außerdem ständig in irgendwelchen gefährlichen Pfützen und ist nicht rausgelaufen *seufz*

Bei dem Kraken wurde es, wie gesagt, das reinste Chaos und wir haben übereinstimmend abgebrochen.

Was ist an der Gruppe bloß schiefgelaufen? Ich glaube, wir haben einfach nicht richtig zusammen gearbeitet und jeder hat gemacht, was er will anstatt sich an die Taktik zu halten.


----------



## Tomratz (31. Januar 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Irgendwie bin ich seit Cata verwöhnt, 99% aller Gruppen spielen sich endlich wieder als Gruppe, nur selten trifft man auf kopflose Spieler... und da zieht man halt dann seine Konsequenzen




Du glücklicher, ich hab die letzten Tage in heroics nur Gruppen gehabt, bei denen weder CC benutzt wurde oder
wo die DD nicht aus Voidzones rausgelaufen sind.


----------



## Kyrador (31. Januar 2011)

Tomratz schrieb:


> Du glücklicher, ich hab die letzten Tage in heroics nur Gruppen gehabt, bei denen weder CC benutzt wurde oder
> wo die DD nicht aus Voidzones rausgelaufen sind.



Man muss dazu sagen, dass ich zwei Vorteile habe 

a) ich spiele Tank (Pala) oder Heiler (Schami)... DD nur, wenn nen Heiler in der Gilde nachts noch nen DD braucht 
b) mit meinem Tank hab ich auf jeden Fall einen bekannten DD dabei... meine Frau, und die kann ich zur Not selbst schimpfen 

Aber wie gesagt: anfangs war ich meist mit der Gildengruppe unterwegs, jetzt doch häufig random, und die meisten wissen eigentlich schon, was Sache ist.


----------



## Tomratz (31. Januar 2011)

Tja, ich selbst spiele einen Heiler und dachte eigentlich, dass in den Heroinis etwas mehr
auf den Heiler gehört wird.

Inzwischen hab ich mir ein dickes Fell zugelegt und schau mir das ganze eine Zeitlang an,
wenns dann nicht läuft, geb ich meine Meinung kund.

Hilft das auch nix, verlasse ich die Gruppe, wobei mir ein oder zwei, von mir auch drei Wipes
nichts ausmachen, solange die Gruppe bemüht ist.

Bleibt jeglicher Lerneffekt aus, bin ich raus.


----------



## Littletall (1. Februar 2011)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Kyrador (1. Februar 2011)

Es gibt aber auch tolle Gruppen  gestern noch HdU hero erwischt (zwecks daily VP), ein DD und ein Heiler waren schon drin und standen vor dem ersten Boss. Keine Ahnung, was da in der vorherigen Gruppe los war, interessiert mich auch nicht... jedenfalls kurz erklärt, wer was machen soll, Boss liegt (trotz kleiner Schwierigkeiten) und es ploppt der Erfolg auf  frag mich nicht, wieso wir den geschafft hatten, ich als Tank hatte zumindest nicht den Eindruck, dass wir die erforderliche Zeit eingehalten hatten... egal. Auch ansonsten waren die beiden randoms sehr angenehm, man hat nebenbei auch etwas geschwatzt und der Endboss fiel dann nach nicht allzulanger Zeit auch zügig um


----------



## Tomratz (1. Februar 2011)

*Hier stand ein Zitat, welches ich auf Wunsch des zitierten gelöscht habe.*


Ist durchaus kein Einzelfall.

Wir haben einen frischgebackenen Familienvater in der Gilde, der auch schon zu WotlK Zeiten nicht
der Überflieger war.

Jetzt fällt es ihm halt noch schwerer, den Anschluss zu halten (den hab ich ja schon fast verloren, obwohl ich mehr
Zeit habe).

Da hilft nur, sich denjenigen mal in eine stille Flüsterecke holen und ihm von Grund auf das wesentliche vorkauen.

Wenn ich dran denke, dass ich damals in WotlK eigentlich nichts mehr mit ihm zu tun haben wollte (er hat mal in
Seelenschmiede gemeint, er müsse lauthals verkünden dass die Gruppe wohl verreckt wäre, wenn er nicht mit-
geheilt hätte, so was macht man nicht, wenn Randomleute dabei sind), jetzt hab ich aber schon wieder Mitleid
mit ihm. Zu WotlK-Zeiten hatte er am Anfang einen klaren Equipvorsprung (auch damals in Seelenschmiede noch),
was ich aber sehr schnell sowohl durch Equip als auch skill ausgeglichen habe.

Jetzt hinkt er halt hinterher, also wird geholfen, schliesslich sind Heiler auch bei unserer Gilde nicht gerade
ein Massenartikel.

Aber zurück zu deinem Beitrag Littletall: Ich hatte am Samstag das Vergnügen, mit einer Gildengruppe Tol'vir
hero zu machen und wir haben dann beim dritten Boss aufgegeben, weil es mindestens ein DD immer geschafft
hat, im AE-Schaden stehenzubleiben und nach ca. ner halben Minute down zu gehen -> fehlender Schaden ->
Kampf dauert länger -> Heiler (ich) oom -> Wipe.
Irgendwann durfte *Ich* mir dann anhören, dass ich wohl noch nicht soweit sei, diese Ini zu heilen.
Glücklicherweise haben mir einige Gildies bestätigt (auch noch in der Ini im Gruppenchat) dass es *nicht* am
Heiler gelegen hat.


----------



## Littletall (1. Februar 2011)

*gelöscht*

Wo ist hier der Löschbutton?


----------



## 0_BadM_0 (2. Februar 2011)

@Littletall:


----------



## Littletall (2. Februar 2011)

0_BadM_0 schrieb:


> @Littletall:
> 
> Wann lernst du es endlich: Man spricht solche Sachen zuerst in der Gilde an und nicht in einem öffentlichen Forum.



*seufz* Na gut, ich werd meine Beiträge löschen. Ich hab extra kein Namecalling betrieben und die Leute in meiner Gilde kennen mich unter einem ganz anderen Namen (ich nehm daher irgendwie an, dass du jemand aus meiner alten Gilde bist).

@ Tomratz - Kannst du dann bitte auch das Zitat aus deinem Beitrag löschen?

Übrigens, ich hab den beiden inzwischen Hilfestellung angeboten und sie wurde angenommen.

P.S. Ich bin mal wieder zu impulsiv gewesen. Eigentlich wollte ich mir nur den Frust von der Seele schreiben. Ich sollte vielleicht besser anfangen zu bloggen ^^'' Auf jeden Fall tut es mir Leid, dass ich das geschrieben hab und ich werd es bestimmt nicht wieder tun.


----------



## Tomratz (2. Februar 2011)

Muss dir nicht leid tun @ littletall, jedem von uns platzt mal der Kragen und dann muss
es manchmal auch gleich raus.

Zurück zum Thema:

Gestern Grim Batol (nonhero, für hero war nicht mehr genug Zeit):

Am Anfang sah es recht gut aus, bis auf die Tatsache dass der Palatank bei den
ersten beiden Mobgruppen schon ziemlich Schaden reinbekam, da aber mein
manaregg inzwischen schon recht gut ist, bekam ich trotz mehrfacher flashheals
damit kein Problem.

Bei der dritten Mobgruppe fiel mir der Tank dann tatsächlich um, ich muss ziemlich
blöd geschaut haben, aber bis der flashheal durch war, lag der schon da. Zu dem
Zeitpunkt waren noch zwei Mobs übrig, die ich dann mit den beiden DD (einer lag
gleich nach dem Tank) dann noch weggekloppt (ich natürlich nicht gekloppt sondern
die DD geheilt) hab.

Bis zum General hielt es sich dann in Grenzen, da hatten wir dann ja auch zwischen-
zeitlich gut gebombt. Auch der General selbst biss noch recht flott ins Gras.

Dann die Trashgruppen vor Throngus:

Die erste ging noch, aber bei dem Gronn sah ich wieder den HP-Balken meines Tanks
recht schnell in den roten Bereich rennen, trotzdem ging es ohne Verluste ab, ich
musste mich dann allerdings mal hinsetzen und trinken.

Dabei hab ich mir dann mal das Equip vom Tank angesehen:

2/3 PvP Equip, der Rest teilweise noch grün und das dickste, ein Trinket mit Ilvl 56.

Ja, ihr habt richtig gelesen, ilvl 56 für einen 85er Palatank.

Es kam wie es kommen musste, wir wipten bei Throngus und die Gruppe löste sich auf.

So langsam fang ich an, die Schattenaccounttheorie von Damokles zu glauben


----------



## Izara (2. Februar 2011)

Muffi77 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ist das jetzt in Mode gekommen, dass man den Tank wenn überhaupt nur zum Teil seine Arbeit machen lässt?



Ich hab damit folgende Erfahrungen gesammelt:


1. Heiler pullt und sagt dann: "ich wollte testen, wie gut du bist." (Stirbst du oder die ganze Gruppe: "huch, warst wohl doch nicht so gut, wie ich dachte." und verlässt die Gruppe.)

2. DD pullt und sagt dann, wenn er die Aggro hat: "man, du kannst ja mal null tanken, du noob"   

Einfach ignorieren oder - für den Fall, dass es zu bunt wird - hoffen, dass sie dich kicken, nachdem du dich aus der Ini geportet hast, um Reppkosten zu sparen.


----------



## Izara (2. Februar 2011)

Tomratz schrieb:


> ...





Nach all den Tanks, DDs und Heilern, die ich mittlerweile gespielt und erlebt hab, guck ich mir im Normalfall schon nach dem ersten Wipe das Equip der Leute an. Hat der Tank oder Heiler reines PvP Equip an, guck ich mir das maximal einen Wipe weiter an und frage dann nach, ob derjenige auch PvE Equip hat. Wenn nicht, wars das für mich.


----------



## Tomratz (2. Februar 2011)

Hab ich genau so gemacht bzw. sogar noch *vor *dem ersten Wipe.

Vorher, als mir der Tank umgefallen ist bzw. fast umgefallen ist, warens ja keine
Wipes, da haben wir die Mobs ja noch down gekriegt.

Zum Fragen, ob er evtl. noch anderes Equip hat, bin ich gar nicht mehr erst gekommen,
da stand ich nämlich schon allein in der Ini.


----------



## Alux (2. Februar 2011)

Ich spiel Priest/DK als Rangler Meele und Tank (Heal gear reicht noch nicht für hc).

Als Tank hab ich immer wieder lsutige Erfahrungen gemacht wie Spieler failen können aber die meisten im Stonecore (Steinerner Kern).
Ich dachte ich geh mal auf non hc das Tank Trinket vom letzten Boss farmen... DENKSTE!
Ich hab mitgezählt: in 45mal gehen is es NIE gedroppt aber dafür gabs lustige Einlagen der grp

- nur 2 von den ganzen gruppen habens geschafft den fetten mob nachm 3Boss (Ozruk) NICHT zu pullen

- ~30 mal hab ich den Endboss nach der 1 Addphase solo gemacht ( jaja movement gibet nur mehr in kleinen Dosen aber DK selfheal sei dank^^)

- CC fails
   - einmal haben wir bis zum Endboss gebraucht bis der Hexer verstanden hat was Bannen is
   - einmal erste Mobgrp mein ich zum rnd hunter pls eisfalle(ich cc slbst als 85er Tank dem Heiler zuliebe), meint er als 82er hunter "kann ich nicht was is das?"

pullfails
   -einmal aus versehen den ganzen Raum beim dritten Boss gepullt( guter Heiler respekt keiner gestorben)
   - Hunter schießt Boss an mit Irreführung aufn palaheal( hat gedacht nur weil ern schild hat tankt er)

und und und aber egal bissel mimimi muss sein sonst machts kein spass

HCs gehe ich generell nur als Gildengrp manchmal ein rnd dabei is gechillt und wenn einer failt kann man im TS lachen und keiner wird gekickt


----------



## Urobeson (3. Februar 2011)

Ich hab auch mal eine Geschicht zu Randomgruppen. Zur Abwechslung auch mal was Positives.

Gestern hab ich mich mit meinem Jäger mal in eine Randomhero geworfen. Nach 30 Minuten gings auch schon los. Invite, angenommen, aha BSF, kannte ich bisher nur durch meine Palatank.
Kaum war der Ladebildschirm durch da war ich auch schon im Kampf, gegen Lord Ashbury, den ersten Boss. Wir mühten uns Minute um Minute ab aber es reichte nicht. Lag aber auch daran, dass der Retri nicht in den Ini war sondern irgendwo. Auf Aufforderung endlich mal reinzukommen reagierte er nicht. Also Kickvote. Es kam eine Katze. Da hatten wir schon unseren ersten Wipe hinter uns.
Ich kündigte an die Heilung nach dem Ersticken zu unterbrechen aber das war wohl nicht bei allen angekommen. Der Kampf begann und irgendein Unterbrecher saß nicht. Es folgte wieder ein Wipe, Katze verschwand.
Es kam ein anderer Retri. Der schaffte es dann noch zweimal die Adds oben zu ziehen. Ergo landeten wir wieder zweimal in Dreck.
Danach meinte ich, dass wir die jetzt wegmachen und es geschah. Wir sprachen uns ab bei den Unterbrechern und siehe da. Der Lord lag im Dreck, gut ein weiterer zusammen mit meinem Jäger auch aber egal, geschafft ist geschafft.

Danach ging es sehr entspannt weiter und die Stimmung in der Gruppe war trotz des anfänglichen Chaoses gut. Leider hatten wir im Bollwerk das Pech, dass unser Tank einen DC hatte und wir dadurch uns nochmal auf dem Boden wieder fanden. Nach ca. fünf Minuten suchten wir dann einen neuen Tank und wir bekamen ein Bärchen.
Der Rest lief weiterhin sehr entspannt und beim Endboss sprang sogar der Erfolg bei raus.

Daher sag ich vielen Dank an die lieben Leute gestern, war ein richtiger Spaß und zeigte, dass man einfach nicht gleich die Flinte ins Korn werfen darf.


----------



## Najsh (3. Februar 2011)

Moin zusammen,

ich würde gerne mal ein paar generelle Dinge anmerken.

Erstens: 
Das zB CC wenig genutzt wird - und auch sonstige Fähigkeiten wie zB Unterbrechen - liegt wohl daran,
dass inzwischen zusehends auch viele HCs ohne funktionieren - leider.
Ich weiss noch wie ich meine erste non-hero Ini war und ich nach CC fragte und als 
Antwort bekam: Das ist non hero da brauch man das nicht...
Und ich dachte nur - soviel zum erhöhten Schwierigkeitsgrad in Inis...

Und auch wenn heros sicher knackiger sind, sehe ich da schon einen Trend.
Die Lernphase für Gruppenspiel wird übersprungen bzw überwiped und es
ist nur eine Frage der Zeit bis die heros genauso gerushed werden wie zu "besten" woltk-Zeiten.

Zweitens:
Ich persönlich habe zum Beispiel das Problem als Tank, dass ich mich aus aus Zeitgründen 
nicht mit jeder hero Ini beschäftigen konnte. Ich kenne
zwar die Bosse - aber habe wesentlich grössere Probleme mit den normalen Mob-Gruppen.
Ich weiss zwar in etwa welche Klasse über welche zB cc Fähigkeiten verfügt,
das bringt mir aber einfach gar nichts, wenn ich keinen Plan habe
welches add und in welcher Reihenfolge Sinn macht. Je nach Ini
ist das zwar unterschiedlich relevant und man kann auch sagen, rausnehmen was geht -
aber trotzdem wüsste ich gerne etwas genauer Bescheid.

Ich war inzwischen mit meinem twink einige heros und konnte beobachten,
dass es den meisten tanks nicht anders ging. Ein paar tanks haben völlig sinnfrei marks 
gesetzt - zB Adds markiert, für die wir gar keine Klasse in der Gruppe hatten der die 
hätte rausnehmen können - andere haben zwar "tendenziell" richtig markiert 
nur war die Reihenfolge völlig sinnfrei - Bsp Todesformer in HdU als letztes 

Auf Nachfragen musste ich in 90% der Fälle feststellen - dass die restlichen Leute in den Gruppen 
ebenfalls - höflich ausgedrückt - nicht wirklich Ahnung hatten.

Ich denke, da inzwischen viele hero Inis einen fast ähnlich hohen Schwierigkeitsgrad haben wie früher
einige Raid Instanzen - ist es schlichtweg eine Frage der Zeit bis die Leute ausreichend informiert sind.
Von einem 0815 casual gamer (wie mir) - der seinen char vielleicht seit gut einem Monat auf 85 hat - und
inzwischen noch nicht mal in allen hero Inis war - kann man eben nicht mehr erwarten.
Hätte ich die Zeit, seit Wochen täglich 2-3 Inis zu machen, sähe das sicher anders aus.


Drittens: 
zum eigentlichen TE
Prinzipiell muss ich sagen, dass meine bisherigen random Gruppen unterm Strich positiv waren.
Die Stimmung ist höchstens "neutral" - meist aber freundlich und ich habe bis jetzt noch keine
einzige Ini vorzeitig abgebrochen oder nicht geschafft.


----------



## Stevesteel (3. Februar 2011)

Hier kann ich diverse MMO-Hefte oder online-Guides empfehlen.
Dort stehen explizit die ganzen Instanzen auf nh und hc drin, mit Beschreibung der Trashmobs und deren 
Handhabung.


----------



## ufzu (3. Februar 2011)

@ Najsh: Was mir schon lange durch den Kopf geht,ist,das jeder Dd sein Mark auch selber setzten kann,er weiß selber welchen Mob er CCén kann und welchen nicht.
So dauerts nicht lange bis der Tank mal alles quer durch gemarkt hat und die DD´s haben jeder nur ein (1) Mark zu setzen,was grad mal ne Sekunde dauert !

Für die DD´s is das dann eine gewöhnungs-Sache,aber positiv für den Tank,denn alles muss er auch nicht machen !


----------



## RedShirt (3. Februar 2011)

Als Tank in 5ern kennt man entweder die Klassen mit CC, oder man frägt, wer kann.

Meldet sich keiner -> Pech.

HCs ist auch CC nicht wirklich nötig (equip) - bei 2 Heilern in der Gruppe  bietet es sich aber an, weniger Streß.


----------



## Metadron72 (3. Februar 2011)

RedShirt schrieb:


> bei 2 Heilern in der Gruppe  bietet es sich aber an, weniger Streß.




xD


----------



## RedShirt (3. Februar 2011)

* in einer gegnerischen Gruppe.

Falls man DK Tank ist, hat man immer 2 Heiler in ner Rnd/Group.


----------



## Benon (3. Februar 2011)

ufzu schrieb:


> @ Najsh: Was mir schon lange durch den Kopf geht,ist,das jeder Dd sein Mark auch selber setzten kann,er weiß selber welchen Mob er CCén kann und welchen nicht.
> So dauerts nicht lange bis der Tank mal alles quer durch gemarkt hat und die DD´s haben jeder nur ein (1) Mark zu setzen,was grad mal ne Sekunde dauert !
> 
> Für die DD´s is das dann eine gewöhnungs-Sache,aber positiv für den Tank,denn alles muss er auch nicht machen !



Ich mach es teilweise auch so das ich mien Mark als DD setze, dennoch: 

Der Tank ist der erste der Agiert, hat er etwas anderes im Sinn als du läuft das auf Chaos raus. das markieren als tank geht erheblich schneller als wenn jeder dd es selbst seetzt, ich habe es auf dem Numpad und hab in 2 sekunden markiert.
Klar man kann warten und schauen ob der Tank einverstanden ist mit deiner Markierung, allerdings dauert das dann warsch länger 

nehmen wir mal ein ganz komisches beispiel was mir aber mal genau so passiert ist:
Ich hatte einen Tank dabei, der Anti-Caster gear anhatte. Jetzt hat man als DD (oder auch als normaler spieler) im sinn meist die Caster zu ccn, aber dann hätten die nahkämpfer den Tank auseinander genommen.

Das drückt evtl das aus wie ichs meine^^


----------



## Ambros1a (3. Februar 2011)

Also bei uns tankt der Tank alles es gibt kein CC! Einfach umholzen und ich heale alles weg! Das einzig wichtige, dass die Leute casts unterbrechen! Der schaden den die Mobs so machen ist doch lächerlich!


----------



## Stevesteel (3. Februar 2011)

Ambros1a schrieb:


> Also bei uns tankt der Tank alles es gibt kein CC! Einfach umholzen und ich heale alles weg! Das einzig wichtige, dass die Leute casts unterbrechen! Der schaden den die Mobs so machen ist doch lächerlich!



Wenn man schon gut ausgerüstet ist, geht sowas, aber nicht jeder hat einen I-Leveldurchschnitt von 346.
Wenn man nur 1-2 Teile hat, ist CC auf jeden Fall notwendig.
Kommt halt immer auf die Gruppe an.


----------



## Jesbi (3. Februar 2011)

Ambros1a schrieb:


> Also bei uns tankt der Tank alles es gibt kein CC! Einfach umholzen und ich heale alles weg! Das einzig wichtige, dass die Leute casts unterbrechen! Der schaden den die Mobs so machen ist doch lächerlich!



Du meintest sicher: 
"Wenn die Gruppe eingespielt ist und man über entsprechend gutes Gear verfügt, dann geht es auch ohne CC, die Casts der Gegner sollten unterbrochen werden, dann kann man den restlichen eingehenden Schaden weg heilen."

Denn aus 


Ambros1a schrieb:


> Also bei uns tankt der Tank alles es gibt kein CC!



schliesse ich mal, dass Du nicht über Rnd Gruppen sprichst, aber um die geht es hier eigentlich.

mfg


----------



## Russelkurt (3. Februar 2011)

ufzu schrieb:


> @ Najsh: Was mir schon lange durch den Kopf geht,ist,das jeder Dd sein Mark auch selber setzten kann,er weiß selber welchen Mob er CCén kann und welchen nicht.
> So dauerts nicht lange bis der Tank mal alles quer durch gemarkt hat und die DD´s haben jeder nur ein (1) Mark zu setzen,was grad mal ne Sekunde dauert !




Und da gehts wieder zum eigentlichen Knackpunkt mit den DD und ihren CC: Sie müssen wissen was sie und was sie nicht cc'en können.

Auch hab ich festgestellt, dass sich die Marken von Server zu Server und von Gilde/Gruppe zu Gilde/Gruppe unterscheiden. So ist z. B. bei uns aufm Realm das blaue Quadrat immer die Jäger-Eisfalle, der Diamant immer Hexerbann, Stern ist Schami-EleBann, das grüne Dreieck Schami-Frosch und Mond Sheep. Keks bei Bedarf für nen übrigen CC. Totenkopf und Kreuz sind die ersten zwei Ziele. Ich hatte mal ne Gruppe, wo das so dermaßen anders war und kein DD mehr wusste was in welchen CC kam, dass der (noob-)Tank vollkommen entnervt abgehauen ist, nachdem er 3 wipes wegen überschätzung bewirkt hat. Insofern können die DD gerne markieren, mach ich als Jäger oder Hexer auch, aber dann sollten alle wissen, was sie da tun.


----------



## Benon (3. Februar 2011)

Russelkurt schrieb:


> Und da gehts wieder zum eigentlichen Knackpunkt mit den DD und ihren CC: Sie müssen wissen was sie und was sie nicht cc'en können.
> 
> Auch hab ich festgestellt, dass sich die Marken von Server zu Server und von Gilde/Gruppe zu Gilde/Gruppe unterscheiden. So ist z. B. bei uns aufm Realm das blaue Quadrat immer die Jäger-Eisfalle, der Diamant immer Hexerbann, Stern ist Schami-EleBann, das grüne Dreieck Schami-Frosch und Mond Sheep. Keks bei Bedarf für nen übrigen CC. Totenkopf und Kreuz sind die ersten zwei Ziele. Ich hatte mal ne Gruppe, wo das so dermaßen anders war und kein DD mehr wusste was in welchen CC kam, dass der (noob-)Tank vollkommen entnervt abgehauen ist, nachdem er 3 wipes wegen überschätzung bewirkt hat. Insofern können die DD gerne markieren, mach ich als Jäger oder Hexer auch, aber dann sollten alle wissen, was sie da tun.



Was ist den der Keks? mir fällt echt grad kein symbol ein was so aussieht^^

siehste, bei uns ist / war teilweise sheep stern und sap mond das ändert sich wirklich, aber deshalb schreibe ich als tank am anfang der ini oder teilwiese auch vor den grp die ich ccn lasse was was ist.


[EDIT] Axo du meinst das kondom.. xD spielst wahrscheinlich auf nem hellokitty server wo man sowas nicht in den Mund nehmen darf xDDD

Sry war nur n witz nich bös nehmen^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. Februar 2011)

Benon schrieb:


> Was ist den der Keks? mir fällt echt grad kein symbol ein was so aussieht^^



Keks ist das Kondom.


----------



## Ambros1a (3. Februar 2011)

Nein ich rede von Random Gruppen, ist doch ein Thread für Random gruppen hier oder ? Ich heile es weg und so gut ist mein Gear nicht vielleicht 3-4 epics! 2 davon über ruf! Man muss halt nur richtig heilen, keine mana verschwenden dann ist es easy!


----------



## Metadron72 (3. Februar 2011)

Benon schrieb:


> [EDIT] Axo du meinst das kondom.. xD spielst wahrscheinlich auf nem hellokitty server wo man sowas nicht in den Mund nehmen darf xDDD



oder er isst einfach lieber kekse wie kondome


----------



## Benon (3. Februar 2011)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> oder er isst einfach lieber kekse wie kondome


Quatsch jeder isst lieber Kondome ...  uhhh....Ähhh......*MEIN PRIVATLEBEN GEHT HIER NIEMANDEN ETWAS AN!!!!


*/ironie off


----------



## Metadron72 (3. Februar 2011)

Ambros1a schrieb:


> Nein ich rede von Random Gruppen, ist doch ein Thread für Random gruppen hier oder ? Ich heile es weg und so gut ist mein Gear nicht vielleicht 3-4 epics! 2 davon über ruf! Man muss halt nur richtig heilen, keine mana verschwenden dann ist es easy!




blödsinn, du schreibst "wir" und meinst "random" ...klar du heilst jede hc auch ohne cc, egal was für dd, egal was für tank gear , egal was fürn skill...
sicher sicher und wenn der tank es nicht hinkriegt, tankst du halt als heal zu ende und heilst dich selber


----------



## Fuzzymouth (3. Februar 2011)

Apropos Markieren. 
Da ich selber auch tanke, soll das keine Kritik an den Mittankern sein, aber als DD mache ich öfters die Feststellung, dass der Totenkopf nach einer von mir schon großzügig bemessenen Antankzeit kaum Aggro auf dem Tank hat und man nach dem ersten Schlag schon die ungeteilte Aufmerksamkeit des Mobs bekommt. Gruppentanken ja, aber ein Fokusziel sollte dann auch fokussiert getankt werden^^.


----------



## Almenom (3. Februar 2011)

@Metadron: Genau das ging mir auch durch den Kopf.

Wenn ich solche Aussagen wie von Ambros1a höre, wird mir übel. 
Schon der Teilsatz "... man muss halt nur richtig heilen ..."; wie kann man sich nur so im eigenen Größenwahn sonnen?
Schwach equipter Tank, falsche Target Reihenfolge, etwas zu wenig Dmg und kein Stun bereit wenn man ihn braucht? WIPE ... immer. Selbst einer, der "richtig heilt" (*würg*) reißt da nix raus.
Oder heilst du zwei Staubwirbelnde Erdformer bei den ersten Trash packs im Steinernen Kern raus? Sicher dat ...


----------



## Benon (3. Februar 2011)

Fuzzymouth schrieb:


> Apropos Markieren.
> Da ich selber auch tanke, soll das keine Kritik an den Mittankern sein, aber als DD mache ich öfters die Feststellung, dass der Totenkopf nach einer von mir schon großzügig bemessenen Antankzeit kaum Aggro auf dem Tank hat und man nach dem ersten Schlag schon die ungeteilte Aufmerksamkeit des Mobs bekommt. Gruppentanken ja, aber ein Fokusziel sollte dann auch fokussiert getankt werden^^.



1. Der Tank meinte bestimmt das Totenkopf nicht sterben soll 

2. vlt hat ers ja auch nur mit totenkopf markiert damit ers nich tanken musste weil der mob eh als erstes sterben soll ^^

Ne aber das passiert mir auch oft, bekomm sogar oftmals mit dem hunter die aggro der irreführung zurück -.- und das sollte eig eh nich möglich sein


----------



## Benon (3. Februar 2011)

Almenom schrieb:


> @Metadron: Genau das ging mir auch durch den Kopf.
> 
> Wenn ich solche Aussagen wie von Ambros1a höre, wird mir übel.
> Schon der Teilsatz "... man muss halt nur richtig heilen ..."; wie kann man sich nur so im eigenen Größenwahn sonnen?
> ...



Klar der lässt eh die 3 Packs zusammenziehen -.- der schafft doch sicher auch 4-6 davon


----------



## J_0_T (3. Februar 2011)

Ambros1a schrieb:


> Nein ich rede von Random Gruppen, ist doch ein Thread für Random gruppen hier oder ? Ich heile es weg und so gut ist mein Gear nicht vielleicht 3-4 epics! 2 davon über ruf! Man muss halt nur richtig heilen, keine mana verschwenden dann ist es easy!



Cool Story Bro!


Aber seien wir ma ehrlich... du sagst kein cc? und Heilst alles weg? Strange... silence, Kick und die anderen dinge wo gegner unterbrechen sind cc effekte... und das deckt sich ma nicht mit deiner übersteigernden meinung du seist imba...

Warscheinleich heilst nur so gut wie die grp mit der du unterwegs bist... aber ansonsten Cool Story Bro!


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. Februar 2011)

Ambros1a schrieb:


> Nein ich rede von Random Gruppen, ist doch ein Thread für Random gruppen hier oder ? Ich heile es weg und so gut ist mein Gear nicht vielleicht 3-4 epics! 2 davon über ruf! Man muss halt nur richtig heilen, keine mana verschwenden dann ist es easy!



Jungchen, wir reden nicht mehr von WotLK-Heros.


----------



## Brangar (3. Februar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Jungchen, wir reden nicht mehr von WotLK-Heros.



Da hat es doch gar keine Heiler mehr gebraucht ;-)


----------



## ufzu (3. Februar 2011)

Das will ich mal erleben !

Der Tank zieht alles zusammen und ohne antanken zu lassen holzen die DD´s mit AoE die Mobs weg --resultat--> jeder hat mal Aggro und jeder bekommt ordentlichen Schaden rein,ich glaube NICHT das er danach nicht oom wäre oder die Ini unter solchen Umständen weiter machen würde.

CC kann man machen oder sein lassen,was aber nicht die Entscheidung vom Tank ist,sondern die Entscheidung vom Heiler ! Wenn der Heiler meint,das er alles Roxxormäßig wegheilen kann,dann halt kein CC und wenn ein Heiler meint,das er doch bitte CC haben möchte,dann wird CC gemacht !
Ich habe seit Cata die Einstellung als Heiler,das wenn jemand (mal als beispiel nen Tank) meint,er müsse kein CC nutzen weil ja die Gruppen für Ihn leicht wären,dann lasse ich Ihn sterben wenn er meiner Bitte mit CC nicht nachkommt !
Auch ein DD wird bei mir sterben wenn er mehr Schaden reinbekommt,als was er vermeiden könnte,selbst Gildenintern ziehe ich das so durch,beschweren tut sich dabei keiner,da kommt evtl irgentwann der Lerneffekt durch !


----------



## Russelkurt (3. Februar 2011)

Benon schrieb:


> Was ist den der Keks? mir fällt echt grad kein symbol ein was so aussieht^^
> 
> [EDIT] Axo du meinst das kondom.. xD spielst wahrscheinlich auf nem hellokitty server wo man sowas nicht in den Mund nehmen darf xDDD
> 
> Sry war nur n witz nich bös nehmen^^




Das nehm ich dir nicht böse^^ bei uns heißt das auch kondom oder halt keks. je nach durchschnittsalter der leute in der gruppe und vor 22uhr heißt das in unserer gildengruppe keks. danach kondom (selten unter einfluss von alkohol auch gummi xD) 



Metadron72 schrieb:


> oder er isst einfach lieber kekse wie kondome



und ja, ich esse lieber kekse wie kondome  die bleiben nicht so zwischen den zähnen hängen und lassen sich leichter kauen xD


----------



## Ahramanyu (3. Februar 2011)

In diesem Thema geht es darum, Geschichten zu erzählen. Bitte bleibt auch dabei, wäre sonst schade um diesen Thread.
Für Small Talk gibt es immer noch das IRC.


----------



## Aventhor (3. Februar 2011)

Ich bin die Tage mit einem Krieger, Hexer, irgendwasanderes aus meiner Gilde in Grim Batol gewesen, Krieger war Tank, ich(Priester) Heal. Wir hatten einen Random DD dabei. Als wir gemerkt haben das unser Krieger der eigentlich immer DD ist nicht so weit ist um eine Hero zu meistern haben wir halt den Random gekickt, und den Krieger als DD eingesetzt, die anderen beiden aus der Gilde mussten dann aber auch gehen, also bin ich auch zum DD geworden und wir haben Tank, Heiler und DD durch den Dungeonbrowser gefunden. 
Und kaum waren die da, wir haben nicht mal eine Mobgruppe gesehen, sagt der Tank "Ey Shadow geh raus und nh. Shadow macht sowieso keinen Schaden". Und ZACK war er wieder drausen, genau wie Heiler und DD. ^^
Netter Kerl wa?
Also an alle Priester da draußen, ihr macht eh keinen Schaden, bleibt doch mal in Goldhain! Verdammt nochmal sehts ein!!!

Komisch nur das wir bei den Nächsten die kamen ohne größere Probleme bis zum Endboss kamen. Da hats dann daran gescheitert das der Tank nicht auf den Heiler und mich warten wollte und schon hingelaufen ist obwohl wir noch weit hinten standen und Mana gereggt haben.  
Als dann aber ein anderer Tank kam haben wir den Kerl ohne Probleme beim ersten mal gaaanz locker gelegt. Ich war in der Damageliste zwar 3. Aber einer muss ja letzter sein. x] Den DPS weiß ich jetzt nicht mehr, aber einer Klasse zu sagen das sie nicht in Heros darf weil sie ja gar keinen Schaden macht ist ja wohl unter aller Sau.


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. Februar 2011)

Aventhor schrieb:


> Netter Kerl wa?



So wie du.



> [...] haben wir halt den Random gekickt [...]


----------



## J_0_T (3. Februar 2011)

Aventhor schrieb:


> Ich bin die Tage mit einem Krieger, Hexer, irgendwasanderes aus meiner Gilde in Grim Batol gewesen, Krieger war Tank, ich(Priester) Heal. Wir hatten einen Random DD dabei. Als wir gemerkt haben das unser Krieger der eigentlich immer DD ist nicht so weit ist um eine Hero zu meistern haben wir halt den Random gekickt, und den Krieger als DD eingesetzt, die anderen beiden aus der Gilde mussten dann aber auch gehen, also bin ich auch zum DD geworden und wir haben Tank, Heiler und DD durch den Dungeonbrowser gefunden.
> Und kaum waren die da, wir haben nicht mal eine Mobgruppe gesehen, sagt der Tank "Ey Shadow geh raus und nh. Shadow macht sowieso keinen Schaden". Und ZACK war er wieder drausen, genau wie Heiler und DD. ^^
> Netter Kerl wa?
> Also an alle Priester da draußen, ihr macht eh keinen Schaden, bleibt doch mal in Goldhain! Verdammt nochmal sehts ein!!!
> ...



oO will ja nix sagen... aber hast du das so geschrieben wie du es gesprochen hast? Hört sich locker nach Pfffffrrrrrrrrrrrrtttttttttt an....

Btw ganz am anfang... nicht nett nen rnd zu kicken... besonders ohne grund... und wenn ein grund zu sehen sein sollte, sehe ich ihn net


----------



## Tokari (4. Februar 2011)

Also manche Leute sind schon echt lustig. Hab ich mir letztens so gedacht "Hm, langweilig ... ach komm, leveln wir doch mal meinen kleinen Priester per Dungeon-Browser, ist ja ganz lustig." Also gesagt getan, umgeloggt und rein in die Warteschlange, bin auch recht fix in ne Gruppe gekommen - Bsf. Okay, cool, alles im Griff und so - aber den Satz "Bitte lasst mich doch vor dem nächsten Boss kurz reggen" haben die wohl alle nicht verstanden, und zwar durch die Bank durch. Also einfach mal knallhart von der letzten Mob-Gruppe zum Boss durchrushen, während ich mit meinen noch knapp 30% Mana hinterher renn und versuch, die alle am Leben zu halten.
Dann - glücklicherweise sogar geschafft, alle am Leben zu halten - wird nicht gewartet, nein, ich mein ein Priester kann ja einfach so mit ~ 2% Mana alle heilen, ist doch selbstverständlich,  wird gleich wieder weitergerannt zur nächsten Mobgruppe. Den Satz "Moment muss schnell zum Telefon" versteht wohl auch keiner, weil kaum kommt man wieder ist die halbe Gruppe tot und es kommen Sachen wie "Wo warst du Heal?" ...... *grummel*
Nächstes Mal lass ich solche Leute dann wohl einfach sterben, bis sie verstehen, dass der liebe Heal doch auch mal ein bisschen Mana braucht


----------



## Luminesce (6. Februar 2011)

Vor ein paar Tagen mit einem Twink Dungeon Browser benutzt und in Kral der Klingenhauer gelandet.
Tank pullt erste Gruppe, erste Gruppe down und der Tank ist scheinbar afk. Wir warten ca. 3min und das Bärchen ist zurück mit der Botschaft ,,Sorry musste kacken!!"
Es wird wieder gepullt und während dem Kampf ist der Bär wieder weg und als die Meute mit dem spontanen Tank-Schurken fiel entgegnet uns der Bär: ,,Tut mir Leid ich habe Durchfall!!"
Nach der nächsten Gruppe verliess er die Ini mit den Abschiedsworten: ,,Scheisse ich hab in die Hosen gekackt!! Sorry muss weg!"
- ^^

Burg Utgarde - Vor dem Endboss fragt der Schurke ,, Können wir noch eine Ini machen?"
Tank: ,,Nein, jetzt ist meine Freundin dran."
DK: ,,Musst du die auch tanken *g*?"
Schurke: ,,Was die wohl droppt?"
DK: ,, Einen Twink!!"
Gruppe lacht


----------



## Azerak (6. Februar 2011)

Hallen des Ursprungs hc

Tank Bär:

-Unbesiegbars Zügel, Mimirons Kopf usw pp.
-Hält von 4 Mobs 1
-Weiß nicht wie man unterbricht
-Flamed dennoch den Priester
-Beleidigt andere als Spasten

Das war irgendwas zwischen traurig und lustig Ô.o

Aber erzählenswerte Geschichten aus rnd Inis?  hm.

Mehr als *kopf->tisch*-Geschichten gibts eigtl kaum noch in letzter Zeit.
Würde mich mal wieder über was witziges freuen ô.o


----------



## Terminsel (6. Februar 2011)

Gerade eben elrlebt: In den Schwarzfelshöhlen mit meinem 81er Schami. Vor dem Endboss holte der Mage aus Versehen eine zusätzliche Trashgruppe. Er gebärdete sich bereits über den gesamten Verlauf der Instanz als Anfänger, stellte Fragen, wo der steinerne Kern sei, welche grüne Waffe für ihn besser sei, etc. Nach dem Wipe wurde gefragt, wer die Gruppe gepullt habe. Niemand antwortete. Ich dachte mir: "Verpetz den Mage mal nicht, ist ein Anfänger." Der altkluge Heiler meinte: "Ich meine Schami"... ich antwortete, er möge nicht einfach unbegründete und unverschämte Behauptungen aufstellen. Kurz darauf sah ich den Ladebildschirm - Kick. Jedoch war das letzte was ich sah, wie der Mage um die Ecke lief und die Gruppe erneut pullte... xD


----------



## Resch (7. Februar 2011)

Luminesce schrieb:


> Vor ein paar Tagen mit einem Twink Dungeon Browser benutzt und in Kral der Klingenhauer gelandet.
> Tank pullt erste Gruppe, erste Gruppe down und der Tank ist scheinbar afk. Wir warten ca. 3min und das Bärchen ist zurück mit der Botschaft ,,Sorry musste kacken!!"
> Es wird wieder gepullt und während dem Kampf ist der Bär wieder weg und als die Meute mit dem spontanen Tank-Schurken fiel entgegnet uns der Bär: ,,Tut mir Leid ich habe Durchfall!!"
> Nach der nächsten Gruppe verliess er die Ini mit den Abschiedsworten: ,,Scheisse ich hab in die Hosen gekackt!! Sorry muss weg!"
> ...




Oh man, ich glaub ich hätt unterm Tisch gelegen^^


----------



## Stevesteel (7. Februar 2011)

Gestern Vortex mit meinem Druiden-Twink Level 83 als Heiler dabei.
Alles fein, kein Wipe, letzter Boss dropt Caster-Rücken. 2 machen Bedarf, ich gewinne, alle verabschieden sich, ich sehe gerade noch, als ich 
die Gruppe verlasse, daß der Boss noch lootbar ist.
Tja, ein Blick auf meine Inventarplätze sagte mir dann, daß 0 Platz wäre -_-
Naja, nächstes mal^^

Danach mit 85er Heilpriesterin per DF in der Stadt Tol'vir nh gelandet. Wundere mich schon, daß GS-Brunnen und Tisch am Eingang stehen und die Gruppe vor einer der ersten Mobgruppen & wartet.
Durchgebufft gings los. Schurke und Magier dabei, aber kein Mark, kein Stun, kein Sheep, der Tank mit fetten 106k Life stürmte rein.
Ständig bekam wer Debuffs, alle nukten auf unterschiedliche Ziele, ein Mob ging down, der Tank fiel superschnell auf 0%, 2 DD bissen davor schon ins Gras.
Da wurde mir klar, hier wurde schon ein Heiler verschlissen und hat aufgrund der Spielweise der Gruppe eben diese verlassen.
Das tat ich dann auch.


----------



## sensêij1988 (7. Februar 2011)

Luminesce schrieb:


> Vor ein paar Tagen mit einem Twink Dungeon Browser benutzt und in Kral der Klingenhauer gelandet.
> Tank pullt erste Gruppe, erste Gruppe down und der Tank ist scheinbar afk. Wir warten ca. 3min und das Bärchen ist zurück mit der Botschaft ,,Sorry musste kacken!!"
> Es wird wieder gepullt und während dem Kampf ist der Bär wieder weg und als die Meute mit dem spontanen Tank-Schurken fiel entgegnet uns der Bär: ,,Tut mir Leid ich habe Durchfall!!"
> Nach der nächsten Gruppe verliess er die Ini mit den Abschiedsworten: ,,Scheisse ich hab in die Hosen gekackt!! Sorry muss weg!"
> ...



made my Day und der hat grade erst angefangen^^





Gestern BRC Ich Tank und DD aus einer Gilde ne Katze noch als DD und Priest als heal.

1. Boss 2 Wipes da beim 1. mal die Ketten nicht schnell genug Down gehen und Großkotzige Sprüche von der Katze die uns den Boss erklären wollte aber selber auf den Boss anstatt die Ketten genukt hatte.




2. Boss fiel gleich ohne zu meckern  aber unser Tank war ständig unter 50% leben und er den Heal ansprach was für ein Mist er da zusammen heilt.

Er darauf "ich Hab ilvl 350 du frisst einfach nur zuviel Schaden"




Einmal kurz Betrachten und ihn aus der Grp gekickt mit dem Abschiedsgruß er ist mit seinem PvP ilvl besser im BG aufgehoben.




naja palaheal kamm on und wurde invitet und ini war in 25 Min Fertig


----------



## Muffi77 (7. Februar 2011)

Ich habe mich gestern sehr amüsiert. Ich habe nach langer Pause mal wieder mein Lvl 72 Dudu-Bärchen gespielt. Es hatte mich in die Instanz Azjol-Nerub verschlagen, eigentlich ja eine schön kurze Ini, perfekt um wieder ins Tanken reinzukommen. Wir kommen also beim ersten Boss an, wo ja erst die 3 Gruppen gelegt werden müssen. Ich tanke den Scharmützler der ersten Kleingruppe per Feenfeuer an und natürlich greifen die DDs alles an, nur nicht mein Fokusziel, ich bin also mit spotten beschäftigt, als ich nur merke, dass irgendjemand auch die zweite Gruppe gepullt hat, klasse, denke ich, der erste Wipe ist vorprogrammiert und so kams auch. Der DK-DD war der erste, der flamt und meinte zu mir, ob ich denn überhaupt tanken könnte. Ich antwortete nur, dass ich sicher nicht perfekt bin, aber man ja auch nicht die zweite Gruppe hätte hinzupullen müssen. Naja, wir wieder in die Ini rein, reggen, usw. Ich seh nur, wie der DK seine Blutpräsenz anwirft und als ich frage, wozu er das macht, hat er schon die erste Gruppe gepullt. Schmunzelnd habe ich mich daraufhin an den Rand gestellt und geschaut, was passiert. Der Mage in der Gruppe hat kurz darauf dasselbe gemacht, wie wohl auch schon beim ersten Wipe, er hat die zweite Gruppe gepullt, ich hab innerlich nur gegrinst. Es kam wie es kommen musste - Wipe! Mit einem höhnischen "Und du kannst also tanken?" und "Ich verlasse euch dann mal und warte auf meinen nächsten Instantinvite!" bin ich dann aus der Gruppe. 

Komischerweise lief es mit der nächsten Gruppe wunderbar, wir sind superschnell durchgekommen, haben sogar noch nett gequatscht, alles ganz entspannt.


----------



## sensêij1988 (7. Februar 2011)

Was mir auch noch einfällt.




Mit meinem damals noch 69 mage Burg Utgard:

nen Blut DK als DD angemeldet und nen Frost DK als Tank der Blut DK meinte er macht damit gut Schaden (500 DPS) der Frost DK dachte Frost is immer noch dei DK Tankskillung XD




Patchnotes lesen FTW!!!


----------



## Metadron72 (7. Februar 2011)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> Tja, ein Blick auf meine Inventarplätze sagte mir dann, daß 0 Platz wäre -_-
> Naja, nächstes mal^^




kriegst per post geschickt


----------



## Stevesteel (7. Februar 2011)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> kriegst per post geschickt


Ohne es einem GM gemeldet zu haben? 
Wäre natürlich fein, wobei, bei den Marken war es ja früher auch so, daß die im wirbelnden Nether gefunden und mir zugeschickt wurden, wenn ich kein Platz hatte.
Na, dann gucke ich heute abend gleich mal


----------



## Ceiwyn (7. Februar 2011)

Ich hab heute zum ersten mal seit dem 12.12. wieder gespielt und ich muss sagen, das Ergebnis entspricht ganz meinen Erwartungen. Ich bin Tank und kam natürlich sofort in eine Hero. Aber schwer ist was anderes. Da wurde fleißig am Nerf-Rad gedreht. 

Ich konnte problemlos 4er Gruppen wegtanken, ohne dass der Schami oom ging. Beim 1. Boss in den Schwarzfelshöhlen hatten wir einen Fehlpull, sodass der Boss und die hintere Gruppen kamen. Wir haben es trotzdem geschafft. Dauerte zwar eine Weile, aber vorher war das sicher nicht möglich. Und ich hab kein gutes Equip, keine Epics und noch 2-3 grüne Teile. Der Kurs ist ganz klar abzusehen. Es geht wieder Richtung WotLK. Wenn man jetzt schon bomben kann, wie wird das dann mit T12?


----------



## RippedLife (7. Februar 2011)

@ Ceiwyn, ich denke das kommt gan auf deine Random-Gruppe an. Ich gehe eig. nur Random und es kommt auf soviele Aspekte an wie ein Hero-Durchgang abläuft, ich würde mich da nit so sehr auf diese eine Gruppe wo es gut ging feststeifen


----------



## Blackout1091 (7. Februar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich hab heute zum ersten mal seit dem 12.12. wieder gespielt und ich muss sagen, das Ergebnis entspricht ganz meinen Erwartungen. Ich bin Tank und kam natürlich sofort in eine Hero. Aber schwer ist was anderes. Da wurde fleißig am Nerf-Rad gedreht.
> 
> Ich konnte problemlos 4er Gruppen wegtanken, ohne dass der Schami oom ging. Beim 1. Boss in den Schwarzfelshöhlen hatten wir einen Fehlpull, sodass der Boss und die hintere Gruppen kamen. Wir haben es trotzdem geschafft. Dauerte zwar eine Weile, aber vorher war das sicher nicht möglich. Und ich hab kein gutes Equip, keine Epics und noch 2-3 grüne Teile. Der Kurs ist ganz klar abzusehen. Es geht wieder Richtung WotLK. Wenn man jetzt schon bomben kann, wie wird das dann mit T12?




Jop sehe ich auch so.
Hab noch nie in einer Hero CC´n müssen außer bei Bella (Boss in Schwarzfels)..
Geht eig alles ziemlich easy..
Trotzdem gibt es Bosse wo du auch gucken musst,..zB erste Boss BSF mit den Kicken..wie oft ich schon da gewipt bin weil es manche nicht gecheckt haben den zu unterbrechen..zum Beispiel..
Ich finds eig gut wie es gerade ist auch mit rnd Grps, aber mit T12 wirds dann eh anders aussehen


----------



## RippedLife (7. Februar 2011)

erwartet ihr das man mit t12 immernoch cc einsetzen muss?

Bitte nicht für das Muss flamen, ich sehe es nämlich als muss an es dem healer einfacher zu machen!


----------



## Terminsel (8. Februar 2011)

RippedLife schrieb:


> erwartet ihr das man mit t12 immernoch cc einsetzen muss?
> 
> Bitte nicht für das Muss flamen, ich sehe es nämlich als muss an es dem healer einfacher zu machen!



Wir waren heute gildenintern in den Todesminen und unser Heiler hat sich permanent über die Langeweile beschwert. Hat aus Blödsinn Leute mit Glaubenssprung rausgezogen, mit Schaden gemacht, etc. Und wir sind nicht raidequipt...


----------



## Schlamm (8. Februar 2011)

Wir reden hier ja eigentlich nur von Heros. 

Raidet ihr auch? Da sieht die ganze Sache schonmal ganz anders aus. WotLk ist da noch meilenweit von enfernt...


----------



## Resch (8. Februar 2011)

Klar das die Heros mit gut eingespielten Gruppen / oder Randoms die wissen was sie tun nicht sonderlich schwer sind. Entweder die Leute wissen was sie zu tun haben, tun dies auch --> dann wirds relativ einfach oder eben nicht dann wirds halt schwer.

Und vielleicht hattest du eine gute Gruppe erwischt in der der Heiler schon 350+ Equip hatte, dann ists auch relativ leicht weil er damit schon wieder lässig die Fehler der anderen weg heilen kann.

Zum Thema T12 wird dann nur noch gebombt. Blizz hatte mal gesagt, dass sie mit jedem Raid bzw. T-Content neue 5er Heros raus bringen um den Schwierigkeitsgrad angemessen zu halten.

BTT: Hatte gestern mit meinem Twinkpriester HdU gemacht. Diesmal hatte ich einen Spezi (Tank) dabei der sich mit einem andern Gruppenmitglied belegt hatte, weil er einmal nicht gesheept hat. Die flamten sich so lang bis der Tank meinte " Ich zeig dir mal was ein Noob so alles kann" und er sich mit ein paar Pulls bei den Elementaren verabschiedete. Danach mussten wir 17Min auf ein neuen Tank warten -.-


----------



## RedShirt (8. Februar 2011)

Blackout1091 schrieb:


> Hab noch nie in einer Hero CC´n müssen außer bei Bella (Boss in Schwarzfels)..



2 Heiler im Vortexgipfel hc, ohne CC (Stun, Silence, whatnot) ? Ui. =) Da müsst ihr ja wahnsinnigen Burst-Dmg haben, dass die sich nicht gegenseitig hochheilen.
Naja, egal =)

Ansonsten: ich erinnere mich an die ersten Trashruns BoT... war nicht so locker in komplett blau.
Jetzt... naja. kann man auch alle tanken allein, kein Ding.

Equipsteigerung ist der automatische Nerf


----------



## Stevesteel (8. Februar 2011)

Gestern per DF im Vortex mit Druiden als DD gelandet. 
Beim Trash zu Beginn dropten rare BOE Plattenstiefel.
Alle Gier gemacht, ausser dem Tank, der machte Bedarf (nachdem alle Gier gewählt hatten).
Ich gucke ihn mir an, weil bei 170k Life konnte ich mir nicht vorstellen, daß er die wirklich braucht.
Nuja, er hatte 359er Tankstiefel an, ergo verklickt oder nur gierig...
Ich fragte im Grp-Chat, xyz - wieso machst du Bedarf, wenn du soviel bessere Stiefel hast?
Keine Antwort, naja, ich erwartete auch keine -_-
So, kurze Zeit später, erster Boss war noch in der Ferne, fielen die Stiefel erneut.
Wieder ließ der Tank wieder alle Gier rollen, nur um dann wieder Bedarf zu machen.
Mir wurde das zu bunt, ich schrieb, "Sry, aber das ist mir zu blöd, 2x Bedarf, obwohl keiner vorhanden ist, bb".
Daraufhin startete jemand anderes ein Ausschlussverfahren gegen den Tank, dieser schrieb zu mir noch kurz im Grp-Chat, weil er sich anscheinend nicht vorstellen konnte, daß er gekickt wird, "machs gut Hase".
Eine Sekunde später war er aus der Gruppe.
Dann fiel uns auf, daß der Mage auch aus seiner Gilde war, zack, wurde der auch gleich mal gekickt.^^
Ich bot mich als Tank an, später kamen noch ein Paladin (der dann weiter tankte, da ich mich mit allen 3 Rollen angemeldet hatte^^)  und ein Priester dazu, alles fein, die Instanz gecleart.


----------



## myadictivo (8. Februar 2011)

die bedarf würfler auf sachen die sie a) nicht brauchen oder b) garnicht tragen können gehen mir auch auf den piss. nichtmal unbedingt wenn ich die sachen eigentlich gebrauchen könnt und irgend nen hirni einfach bedarf drückt, sondern diese "aus prinzip" bedarf würfler 

naja mein pala ist gestern endlich 30 geworden und ich konnte mir dual specc gönnen und bin nun auch als tank unterwegs (noch kürzere wartezeiten als beim heal)  und macht schon wieder laune. nur nerven wieder DD denen es nicht schnell genug geht und schon die nächste gruppe pullen obwohl die andren mobs noch fleissig am austeilen sind. aber zum glück geht mir das dann auch am arsch vorbei und ich lass ihnen die aggro


----------



## boben (8. Februar 2011)

Letzte Woche in der Managruft mit dem Twink.
Heiler verlangt Manapause, Tank pullt trotzdem, um ihn zu unterstützen beginn ich halt auch auf die einzuprügeln, eine Mobgruppe geht ja auch mal ohne Heal. Tank hört auf zu kloppen ich bekomm natürlich Aggro und sterbe. Heiler beleidigt mich à la Stirb doch du Idiot und leavt die Gruppe ^^
Hab mich recht aufgeregt aber ja, was solls ^^


----------



## Tomratz (8. Februar 2011)

Nach meinen Erfahrungen innerhalb der letzten zwei Wochen hab ich mich 
jetzt komplett aus dem Dungeonfinder verabschiedet.

Nicht jeder Heiler fängt automatisch mit Ilvl 359 an, deshalb wollte ich mich
ja in Heroinis besser equippen.

Was ist ständig passiert?, entweder hatte ich Gruppen, in denen jeder genauso
schlecht equipped war wie ich oder es waren "Möchtegernimbaroxxor" Helden,
die sich einen Dreck darum gekümmert haben, dass mein Manaregg eben noch
nicht dem eines full epic ausgerüsteten "Imbaheilers" entspricht.

Bei den gleichschlecht equippten Gruppen wärs ja nicht das Problem, wenn die
dann wenigstens ihren Spielstil an das Equip anpassen würden (CC ftw.), aber
die meinen dann auch noch, sie könnten durchrushen wie zu WotlK-Zeiten.

Entweder ich find jetzt gildenintern Gruppen oder ich wart bis zum Patch, dann
gibt es ja auch für die Normalinibosse Gerechtigkeitspunkte.

Randomgruppen tu ich mir jedenfalls nicht mehr an.


----------



## Nexilein (9. Februar 2011)

Wir haben gerade mehrere Tanks in den Hallen des Ursprungs verschlissen 

Die Unternehmung "Random Hero mit random Tank" stand schon von Anfang an unter keinem guten Stern:
Ein Shadow, ein Magier, ein Restro- und ein Verstärker Schami melden sich im DF an um noch ein paar Punkte abzustauben... auf eines der wenigen 346er Items die noch jemand gebrauchen könnte wagten wir garnicht zu hoffen.
Vier mal poppte bei der Gruppensuche das Fenster auf, das zum Betreten des Dungeons einläd; viermal verschwand es wieder noch ehe jemand auf "Annehmen" klicken konnte. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt dachten wir noch an einen Bug, denn welcher Tank (der ja bekanntlich instant einen Invite bekommt) meldet sich im DF an, nur um eine Sekunde später festzustellen, dass er ja eigentlich doch nicht in einen Dungeon möchte...

Nach dem fünften Popup fanden wir uns in den Hallen des Ursprungs wieder:
Hoch erfreut über die Anwesenheit eines Tanks tippte ich "Hi" in den Gruppenchat. Zugegeben, eine knappe Begrüßung, aber heute scheinen die meisten Spieler ja zu viele gepostete Zeichen im Chat als störend oder sogar angsteinflößend zu empfinden. Unser Tank war an dieser Stelle noch sensibler: 
Er geriet in Panik und verließ die Gruppe...

Den zweiten Tank bekamen wir garnicht zu Gesicht, denn ca. 5 Sekunden nachdem er den Invite bekommen hatte, beschloß auch er sich dem Betreten eines Dungeons zu verweigern.

Der dritte Tank ließ auch nur einige Minuten auf sich warten. Mental schhien er etwas stabiler als die Version *0*.1 zu sein. Er erwiederte das "Hi" zwar nicht, aber zumindest fing er an den ersten Mobs Zeichen auf die Köpfe zu setzen. Kurz darauf erschien ein neues Popup, nicht seitens des DF, sondern in Form eines Fragezeichens über meinem Kopf:

Warum geht der Tank auf den Feuerformer, der die erste Zeit sowieso nur rumsteht und in 8 Meter Umkreis Lavapfützen erzeugt?
Warum steht der Tank in diesem 8 Meter Bereich?
Warum haben die markierten Mobs nach 5 Sekunden Paladebuffs, die uns zum Nachsheepen und Nachfroggen zwingen?
Nunja, der Tank gab sich alle Mühe zu zeigen, dass er in der Lage ist auch unnötigen Schaden einstecken zu können, doch sobald die erste Trashgruppe tot war, postete er Recount und verschwand. Das fand ich dann doch schon wieder ulkig, aber natürlich hatte er recht. Als ordentliche DD hätten wir uns erst durch CC beweisen müssen, und danach sofort jeden Trashmob zudotten sollen. Warum denn nur eine Living Bomb wenn da noch ein Schaf und ein Frosch gebrutzelt werden könnte. 
Ich gebe ja zu, dass wir in der Regel auch auf CC verzichten, die Mobs fallen dadurch schneller um, und unsere Heiler kommen dadurch nicht in's Schwitzen. Aber in diesem Fall wollte der Tank CC... und den hat er auch (mehrfach) bekommen.

Der vierte Tank fand uns einsam und verlassen vor der zweiten Trashgruppe sitzen. Da solche Situationen bekantlich immer nur zustande kommen, wenn ein guter Tank eine schlechte Gruppe verlässt, suchte er natürlich auch instinktiv das Weite. Vieleicht war auch wieder mein "Hi" schuld...

Der fünfte Tank forderte auch wieder harten CC ein. Ganz ohne CC brechen seinerseits lief die zweite Trashgruppe natürlich auch nicht, aber das war ihm auch nicht so wichtig: Den DPS galt es zu bemängeln. Eine Gruppe später stellte er dann auch eine kritische, wenn auch nicht komplett unkonstruktive Frage: _
Müsstest du als Mage mit dem Equip nicht mehr Schaden machen?"_
Darauf gibt es natürlich nur eine Antwort:
_"Ja, wenn ich Living Bomb auf mehrer Ziele verteile, Combustion nutzen kann, von Impact gebrauch machen könnte, der Pyro procct und ich auf das Decursen und den Zauberraub verzichte"_
Ich habe das natürlich für mich behalten, denn dann hätte ich hinzufügen müssen:_
"Das geht aber nicht, wenn du mit deinem 350+ Equip soviel Angst hast, dass wir von 4 Mobs 5 CCen müssen, und das ganze mehrfach weil du nicht weißt wie und wo man als Tank seine AE Fähigkeiten einsetzt"_

An dieser Stelle schwahnte mir böses, und ich skillte für den ersten Boss auf Frost um. Erstens spiele ich das sowieso lieber, und zweitens habe ich so die Schlangen überlebt die ich dem Heiler abnehmen musste. Durch die Lahmarschigkeit des Tanks wären wir dann fast noch gewiped, denn so langsam er beim Trash gepullt hat, so langsam machte er sich nach den Schalterphasen auch wieder in Richtung Boss auf.
Nunja, der Boss lag, der Tank ging....

Von da an lief alles wunderbar:
Der sechste Tank kam in die Gruppe, ich sagte "Hi", er sagte "Hallo" und nach weiteren 25 Minuten waren wir durch.

Was ich an dieser Erfahrung am verstörensten finde, ist die Unkenntnis einiger dieser Tanks bezüglich grundlegender Spielmechaniken. Sich über Singletarget DPS bei Trashgruppen beschweren wenn man selber den CC-Brecher spielt? Wenn man als Tank sein schönes Equip kaputt gesockelt hat?

Mit meinen Mitspielern war ich schon in heroischen Instanzen unterwegs noch bevor uns der Dungeonbrowser dort hineinlassen wollte; und wenn wir ein oder zwei mittemäßige bis schlechte Randoms dabei haben, dann bewältigen wir die Instanzen trotzdem zügig.
Tanks haben es momentan natürlich auch schwer: Sie sind gefragt, und der ein oder andere bekommt davon wahrscheinlich "Star-Allüren". Aber sich so daneben zu benhemen ist schon extrem unnormal.
Alles in allem ist mir aber eines klar geworden, was ich eigentlich schon immer wusste: Für Tanks hat +Int keine Priorität.


----------



## Chillers (9. Februar 2011)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> Gestern per DF im Vortex mit Druiden als DD gelandet.
> Beim Trash zu Beginn dropten rare BOE Plattenstiefel.
> ...
> Nuja, er hatte 359er Tankstiefel an, ergo verklickt oder nur gierig...
> ...



Genau das ist es, warum ich den DF nur noch hasse.
Dieses dumpfe Weggewürfel für ein paar Gold und inzwischen in jeder...JEDER...INI RANDOM...mindestens einmal eine Ausschlusswahl (Durchschnitt eher zwei bis drei).

PROBEN ALLE FÜR EINEN SITZ IN DER JURY BEI BOHLEN & CO?

Das ist nicht mehr normal.
Laufend muss ich mich entscheiden, ob ich neben den leavern auch noch andere aus der Gruppe kicken will/soll/möchte/einfach mal tue.
Um zum zigsten Mal ´zu 3. wieder neu zu starten, zu suchen und weiterzumachen. Oder man ist zu 3., und dann wird trotzdem abgebrochen.

Spätestens wenn wegen iwas der Leave-/ und dann der Kickrausch anfängt, bin ich inzwischen weg.
DF geht gar nicht für mich, ich rege mich trotzdem immer wieder auf und pflaume als Ventil dann den nächsten unschuldigen chatpartner an.

Der kommt mir gerade quer, dabei will er nur *hallo* sagen.
Aber ich bin noch in der Wutphase: *Muss das jetzt sein?* 
Der Sprächspartner *HÄ? Was falsch?*

Ich:*Ja, ich habe gerade die Gruppe verlassen müssen in der Ini, in der DU doch alles im vorbeigehen mit sämtlichen randoms schaffst. Hast Du doch bestimmt gesehen, dass ich in einer Gruppe war, die es nicht gebacken gekriegt hat.
Deshalb hat Du mich doch angewhispert. Dein *hallo* war eher ein *hallo *

Der Sprächspartner: *Ne, kam grade on und wollte nur hallo sagen und fragen, ob Du gleich Lust hast, die Inis zu machen? Bietet sich vielleicht auch an  ?*

Ich:*Danke. Schön, dass Du mich mal wieder mit der Nase auf etwas stösst, was ich nicht geschafft habe und mich deswegen anwh.- aber NEIN! ICH GEHE KEINE INIS MEHR!!!*

Sowas ist mir nach randoms passiert. Ich war nur noch wütend oder kurz schlecht gelaunt.
Klar hat sich das alles dann geklärt, ich die Inis abgezuckelt, aber wegen der Wutpakete, die man vorher gestartet hat, fühlt man sich eine Zeit lang dämlich danach. Der Lerneffekt, eben so etwas in Zukunft nicht mehr zu tun.
Für mich heisst das:* In Zukunft cool bleiben, Mitspieler in Ruhe lassen und den jeweiligen Partner (wenn da) oder vorhandene (soweit da) Familienmitglieder anblöken. ->Scherz!
Ansonsten die Katze schikanieren -> noname statt sheeba füttern, an der Tür 1Minute warten, bevor man morgens aufmacht; nicht mehr 100mal streicheln, das Damastkissen durch Lammfell ersetzen.

Ich in randoms atm? Chloroformiert mich.
Sonst - nur mit 3 joints und 3 Freunden. Wir teilen alles. Auch Schokolade und Orangensaft. Jaaaaaaaa.Ooooooooooom.


----------



## Littletall (9. Februar 2011)

Mein gestriger Run war Burg Schattenfang. Da gehe ich momentan oft hin, da ich noch auf Loot der Bosse scharf bin, folglich kenn ich das ganze auch gut.

Übrigens würd ich auch gern mal wissen, warum die Tanks ablehnen, bevor sie überhaupt wissen, in welchen Dungeon sie geraten. Das ist gestern nämlich wieder einmal passiert.

Die Gruppe war also bereit und schon nach der ersten Trashgruppe hatte Tank einen DC. Da zwei Member seine Gilde dabei waren, erklärten sie, dass er wirklich DC hat und wir spielten das Wartespielchen.
Er kam zurück und wir waren bei Ashbury. Da hat der Tank wieder einen DC gehabt und wir wipten natürlich. Die Gruppe erklärte, dass es so keinen Sinn macht mit den DCs und die drei Leute aus der selben Gilde verließen uns. Ich und der übrig gebliebene Krieger-DD meldeten uns neu an und bekamen drei neue Leutchen.

Mit denen hat es ganz gut geklappt. Der Tank ist für meinen Geschmack ein bisschen zu schnell gerannt, aber ich handhab das immer so: "Wenn ich noch regge, gibts keine Heilung." Die meisten Tanks halten die paar Sekunden, bis ich bei ihnen bin, sowieso gut aus und lassen sich problemlos hochheilen.

Dann standen wir vor Grüntal und nix hat geklappt. Das hinterhältige Schild war ständig in der Gruppe gewesen, der CC, den auf ich den hinzukommenden Add gemacht habe wurde ständig vom DK rausgenommen. Die Adds, die nicht in CC waren wurden gepflegt ignoriert...

Nach drei Wipes haben wir ihn stehen gelassen und den Rest fertig gemacht.


Übrigens, ich hab inzwischen eine Theorie für Tanks, die direkt nach Betreten der Inze DC haben:

Die melden sich über Random an für die Tapferkeitspunkte. Gucken, wo bin ich? Wenn es ein Dungeon ist, wo sie nix mehr draus brauchen, täuschen sie DC vor um gekickt zu werden und sind dann eh sofort wieder drin. Das machen sie solange, bis der Dungeon auftaucht, aus dem sie was wollen.


----------



## MasterCrain (9. Februar 2011)

_



			Das geht aber nicht, wenn du mit deinem 350+ Equip soviel Angst hast, dass wir von 4 Mobs 5 CCen müssen
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....



Wenn ich das schon lese.

Egal wie schlecht oder gut ein tank eq ist und egal wie schlecht er spielt, wenn er cc haben möchte dann ist das völlig in Ordnung. Den bedenkte. 5 Mobs sind für einen tank immer mehr arbeit wie 2. Warum? Weil es immer hirnies gibt die dann kein focusdmg machen und aggro ziehen. Für den tank heißt es spotten permanent aggro kontrolieren und für den Heiler bedeutet cc weniger heilen zu müssen. Wenn beide einverstanden sind kann man cc weglassen wenn einer nicht, dann nicht. Und grad mit einer mir unbekannten Gruppe würde ich auch mit itemlvl 370 noch cc benutzen. So dauert die ini maximal 5 minuten länger.



So kleine geschichte von mir. Tartort HDU. "Dieser Dungen wird bereits bezwungen" mir schwarnte übles. Die Begrüßung des Tanks war "Hoffentlich kannst du besser heilen wie der davor" da hatte ich den Kaffee ja schon auf (sie standen bei der zweiten Mobgruppe...) 
Meine Antwort "klar wenn die gruppe weis was sie tut immer"

Tja was soll ich sagen. Aggro Ping Pong bei alles Gruppen 2 DDs verecken regelmäßig aber ich überlbs und das is ja das wichtigste. Als wir dann in der Halle des Lichts waren schaute ich kurz zum Tank und dachte mir... "mhh die Waffe die er anhat, die kommt mir so bekannt vor" tja mal kurz eq angeschaut und was seh ich... Ausgerüstet hat er Donnerzorn Kopf->Tisch

PS. mhh ich glaub die hab ich schon mal erzählt aber hoffentlich nicht hier^^



_


----------



## Palmen (9. Februar 2011)

Ich hab da auch eine eher traurige Geschichte...

Ich, Krieger Tank/DD, recht gut equipped (Raidequip), hab mich als DD mit einem weiteren Bekannten DD für eine random Instanz angemeldet.
Was kam? Wie immer - der steinerne Kern.

Hat eigtl. alles gut funktioniert - bis Ozruk.

Der erste Tank hat es in 7-8 Versuchen nicht geschafft eine inziges Mal vom Schmettern wegzulaufen. Er hat sich dann im TS3 ständig darüber beschwert dass es an seinem DBM läge dass er es nicht sähe etc..
Nachdem er sich also mehrfach recht "dumm" anstellte und sich über seine Addons aufregte verließ er die Gruppe. Kurz darauf habe ich einen Twink von einem Gildenmember eingeladen der unbedingt seinen DK-Tank equippen wollte.
Nun ja, Ozruk haben wir immerhin geschafft.

Als es jedoch zum Endboss ging fing der Spaß erst an.

Der Tank den ich einlud hat es auch in unzähligen Tries nicht geschafft den Boss anständig zu tanken. Erst pullte er alle 3 Mobgruppen (für den Erfolg) und starb innerhalb von 2 Sekunden, trotz Cooldowns.
Bei den darauffolgenden Versuchen stand er entweder in den Void Zones oder wurde von den Steinen getroffen. Obwohl ich schnell in Defstance ging konnte ich den Boss dank dem nicht unterbrochenen Machtgriff natürlich nicht tanken.

Kurz darauf verloren wir einen Healer und einen DD. Es kamen also ein neuer Priest und eine Katze.
Nunja, nach weiteren 2-3 Versuchen kam der Katze doch die Idee "Hey, vllt. brauchen wir einfach nur 2 Tanks?" und switchte in Bärengestalt und fing mit an zu tanken. Selbst das klappte nicht, da sich jetzt anscheinend nur noch auf die Addwellen konzentriert wurde.

Ich zog demnach die Aggro mit meinen Angriffen und starb. Was passierte dann wohl?
Richtig!  Ich wurde natürlich geflamed und für die Wipes verantwortlich gemacht. "Wie kann ein Krieger der es nicht schafft eine Taste zu drücken (( ich weiß bis Heute nicht welche "Taste" er meinte --> LOLstorm vllt.?  )) an Epicgear kommen?"
Da ich wirklich ausschließen kann dass ich an irgendeinem der Wipes Schuld war bin ich dann einfach raus aus der Gruppe, ich lasse mich nicht für das Fehlverhalten anderer beleidigen.

Und, oh Wunder - natürlich haben sie die Instanz auch danach nicht geschafft wie ich von meinem Bekannten erfahren habe...



Und desweiteren:




Littletall schrieb:


> Übrigens, ich hab inzwischen eine Theorie für Tanks, die direkt nach Betreten der Inze DC haben:
> 
> Die melden sich über Random an für die Tapferkeitspunkte. Gucken, wo bin ich? Wenn es ein Dungeon ist, wo sie nix mehr draus brauchen, täuschen sie DC vor um gekickt zu werden und sind dann eh sofort wieder drin. Das machen sie solange, bis der Dungeon auftaucht, aus dem sie was wollen.




Ja, das kann ich so bestätigen. Allerdings machen das nicht nur Tanks, sondern auch Heiler/DDs.

Vor allem die Leute, die nur noch die Tapferkeitspunkte und keinen Loot mehr wollen. Ist eine Instanz zu lang oder zu aufwändig oder was auch immer bleibt man halt mal für 5 Minuten offline und sucht sich eine neue Gruppe bzw. einen neuen Dungeon.


----------



## Resch (9. Februar 2011)

Mh ihr scheint ja das schlechte nur so anzuziehen^^ Bei mir laufen ca. 95% der rnd Heros ohne größere Komplikationen durch. Die restlichen 5% sind dann zwar meist zeimlich bescheiden, aber dafür sind es ja nicht viele


----------



## Kyrador (9. Februar 2011)

Palmen schrieb:


> Hat eigtl. alles gut funktioniert - bis Ozruk.
> 
> Der erste Tank hat es in 7-8 Versuchen nicht geschafft eine inziges Mal vom Schmettern wegzulaufen. Er hat sich dann im TS3 ständig darüber beschwert dass es an seinem DBM läge dass er es nicht sähe etc..
> Nachdem er sich also mehrfach recht "dumm" anstellte und sich über seine Addons aufregte verließ er die Gruppe. Kurz darauf habe ich einen Twink von einem Gildenmember eingeladen der unbedingt seinen DK-Tank equippen wollte.
> Nun ja, Ozruk haben wir immerhin geschafft.



Was ist bei dem Schmettern denn bitteschön schwer bzw. für was braucht man ein Addon?
Nach der Paralyse (aus der man als Melee dank Blutungs-Debuff quasi sofort wieder rauskommt) sofort weglaufen, fertig, aus die Maus.


----------



## Palmen (9. Februar 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Was ist bei dem Schmettern denn bitteschön schwer bzw. für was braucht man ein Addon?
> Nach der Paralyse (aus der man als Melee dank Blutungs-Debuff quasi sofort wieder rauskommt) sofort weglaufen, fertig, aus die Maus.



Sags dem Tank der es nicht gebacken bekommen hat.^^


----------



## myadictivo (9. Februar 2011)

sensêij1988 schrieb:


> nen Blut DK als DD angemeldet und nen Frost DK als Tank der Blut DK meinte er macht damit gut Schaden (500 DPS) der Frost DK dachte Frost is immer noch dei DK Tankskillung XD



nicht schlecht  weil ich jetzt auch mal ne DD klasse angefangen hab und neugierig war, hab ich mir auch mal das penismeter installiert.
nette spielerei. lustig find ich eigentlich immer nur, wenn ich mit meinem pala heal der jetzt irgendwo bei ~37 rumeiert mehr damage mache als irgend nen DD, obwohl ich auch nur ab und an mal nen knopf drücke, wenn der tank grade mal nicht akut abnippelgefährdet ist. sowas gibt mir dann zu denken


----------



## Stevesteel (10. Februar 2011)

Gestern mit Gildenmember für Random hc angemeldet.
Finger gekreuzt, daß es nicht Grim Batol wird.
Nuja, der Ladebildschirm erschien, es war Grim Batol ^^
Die Gruppe bestand aus Magier, Paladin-Tank, Heilschamane, Krieger und Eule.
Trash ging gut, CC wurde von den DD sebstständig gesetzt.
Dann kamen wir zum 2en Boss, der den Drachen ruft, dort wipten wir, der Krieger meinte, die 
Fernkämpfer sollten auf das Add gehen.
Ich sagte, dass es auch gut wäre, wenn er mit auf das Add switche, denn Anstürmen und Kniesehne brächten hier schon einiges.
Nach dem 2en Wipe verließ er uns dann.
Es kam ein Schurke als Ersatz, der 3. Try klappte reibungslos. Es dropte ein Melee-Dolch, der Schurke freute sich.
Ein Wipe noch beim Endboss, aber auch der lag dann im 2en Try.
Alles in allem, ein guter Run.


----------



## RedShirt (10. Februar 2011)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> Dann kamen wir zum 2en Boss, der den Drachen ruft, dort wipten wir, der Krieger meinte, die
> Fernkämpfer sollten auf das Add gehen.
> Ich sagte, dass es auch gut wäre, wenn er mit auf das Add switche, denn Anstürmen und Kniesehne brächten hier schon einiges.



Wo er auch recht hatte. Magier + Eule schaffen es nicht (Eule hat Wurzeln, Magier als Arkan Verlangsamen, Feuer hat Druckwelle usw) das Add downzukloppen - da würd ich auch maulen =)
Hätte die Range-DDs austauscht.


----------



## Sotham (10. Februar 2011)

Jepp, sehe ich auch so! Wenn ich als Vergelter dort bin, dann sind die Adds für mcih tabu! Kann sie eh nicht verlangsamen oder ähnliches und runter kloppen kann ich sie auch nicht, da ich dabei dann selbst draufgehen würde. 

Ist eine klare Range DD Aufgabe!


----------



## Pitysplash (10. Februar 2011)

Neulich in HdU HC, ich war als Heal dabei, 1 DD + Tank aus der gleichen Gilde und ein anderer rnd DD.
Nach der Frage des rnd dds, ob wir vll alle Bosse machen könnten, da er noch Zeug brauchte´, kam ein "Nein, wir equippen hier nicht irgendwelche Noobs", ich erwiederte dass ich auch gern alle Bosse machen würde, da ich die Punkte brauche und noch ein Equipteil. Auch das wurde mit einem Nein erwidert. Der Rnd DD ist dann bei der gepullten Trashgrp geleavt und ich habe noch geschrieben, dass ich die Mobgrp noch Zuende heile und dann auch verschwinde. Antwort 1) "Uns egal" Antwort 2) "Dann hau gleich ab du bob".
Gesagt, getan,- ich habe noch kurz vor dem leaven gesehen, wie eines der CCs gebrochen ist und gerade den DD verkloppten und konnte mir während des Gruppe verlassens ein diabolisches Grinsen nicht unterdrücken 

So nun die Frage an euch: Wenn lieb gefragt wird, ob man alle Bosse machen könnte, weil mehrere Leute noch was brauchen, ist es zuviel verlangt die eben zu machen? Ich mein, wenn ich mich für eine HC anmelde, dann für die gesamte, oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Terminsel (10. Februar 2011)

Pitysplash schrieb:


> So nun die Frage an euch: Wenn lieb gefragt wird, ob man alle Bosse machen könnte, weil mehrere Leute noch was brauchen, ist es zuviel verlangt die eben zu machen? Ich mein, wenn ich mich für eine HC anmelde, dann für die gesamte, oder sehe ich das falsch?



Sehe ich ganz genau so wie du. Ich wäre allerdings schon bei der unverschämten ersten Antwort gegangen.

Es kann immer mal vorkommen, dass man Bosse z.B. aus Zeitgründen auslassen muss. Das ist auch kein Ding, so lange das höflich erklärt wird. Aber so ein Verhalten ist inakzeptabel. Ich hätte wohl gleich ein Ticket mit verfasst.


----------



## Metadron72 (10. Februar 2011)

@palmen

die adds beim letzten muss man nicht killen, einfach hinter den voids stehen und die adds sterben in selbigen.
und den machtgriff ruppte ich als tank eigentlich selber (ist natürlich schwieriger, wenn die leute die adds einfangen statt sie in den voids sterben zu lassen)


----------



## RedShirt (10. Februar 2011)

@nicht alle bosse machen

--> keiner ist dazu verpflichtet.

--> sind sie nicht höflich, sondern werden beleidigend -> Konsequenzen ziehen und Ticket.

Wer gern anonym flamt, soll auch sehen dass anonym die Ticketschreibgrenze sinkt.


----------



## Pitysplash (10. Februar 2011)

RedShirt schrieb:


> @nicht alle bosse machen
> 
> --> keiner ist dazu verpflichtet.
> 
> ...



Natürlich ist niemand dazu verpflichtet. Ich bin auch als Heildose nicht dazu verpflichtet dem Tank die Tankklamotten zu überlassen, ich tu es aber trotzdem.
Gibt es in WoW nur noch egoistische, flamende Idioten? :/


----------



## Tomratz (10. Februar 2011)

Pitysplash schrieb:


> Neulich in HdU HC, ich war als Heal dabei, 1 DD + Tank aus der gleichen Gilde und ein anderer rnd DD.
> Nach der Frage des rnd dds, ob wir vll alle Bosse machen könnten, da er noch Zeug brauchte´, kam ein "Nein, wir equippen hier nicht irgendwelche Noobs", ich erwiederte dass ich auch gern alle Bosse machen würde, da ich die Punkte brauche und noch ein Equipteil. Auch das wurde mit einem Nein erwidert. Der Rnd DD ist dann bei der gepullten Trashgrp geleavt und ich habe noch geschrieben, dass ich die Mobgrp noch Zuende heile und dann auch verschwinde. Antwort 1) "Uns egal" Antwort 2) "Dann hau gleich ab du bob".
> Gesagt, getan,- ich habe noch kurz vor dem leaven gesehen, wie eines der CCs gebrochen ist und gerade den DD verkloppten und konnte mir während des Gruppe verlassens ein diabolisches Grinsen nicht unterdrücken
> 
> So nun die Frage an euch: Wenn lieb gefragt wird, ob man alle Bosse machen könnte, weil mehrere Leute noch was brauchen, ist es zuviel verlangt die eben zu machen? Ich mein, wenn ich mich für eine HC anmelde, dann für die gesamte, oder sehe ich das falsch?



Wie schon der eine oder andere vor mir geschrieben hat, ich wäre direkt nach dem ersten flame gegangen,
als Heiler find ich schnell wieder ne Gruppe und wenn ihr schon bei den Bossen vor Rajh gestanden habt,
gibts auch keinen Dungeondeserteur mehr (die 15 Min. waren da bestimmt schon um).

Wir haben Gestern auch HdU, allerdings non hero gemacht, weil zwei Bekannte ihre Twinks (Bär und Mage) gerade auf
85 gebracht haben und den ilvl noch nicht haben (mir war auch Recht, hatte nicht die Zeit, mich durch ne HC zu wipen).

Bei uns kam die Frage nach allen Bossen so ziemlich zeitgleich von mir (ja, ich brauche noch Gerechtigkeitspunkte, und
die gibt es ja seit Gestern für jeden Boss) und von unserem Tank.

Keiner hat gemeckert, jeder war zufrieden damit, weitere Gerechtigkeitspunkte einzusammeln und die Ini wurde locker
mit dem legen aller sieben Bosse abgeschlossen.

Am Anfang war ich ja skeptisch, als Blizz beschlossen hat, mit Patch 4.0.6 Gerechtigkeitspunkte für jeden Boss zu geben,
inzwischen find ich es gut, die armen Isiset, Ammunae und wie sie alle heissen, haben die Gruppen ja immer nur noch
vorbeilaufen sehen


----------



## Metadron72 (10. Februar 2011)

Tomratz schrieb:


> die armen Isiset, Ammunae und wie sie alle heissen, haben die Gruppen ja immer nur noch
> vorbeilaufen sehen




Ich hab sie sogar manchmal wild fuchtelnd mit den armen gesehen, wenn die rnd grp mal wieder an ihnen vorbei gelaufen ist  und irgendwie....sahen sie traurig aus


----------



## Pitysplash (10. Februar 2011)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> Ich hab sie sogar manchmal wild fuchtelnd mit den armen gesehen, wenn die rnd grp mal wieder an ihnen vorbei gelaufen ist  und irgendwie....sahen sie traurig aus



Das erinnert mich ganz stark an die armen Bosse in Ahn`Kahet


----------



## RedShirt (10. Februar 2011)

Pitysplash schrieb:


> Gibt es in WoW nur noch egoistische, flamende Idioten? :/



Nehm ich das als persönlichen Angriff? Ne.

Wenn ich, theoretisch, mit dem Ziel reingehe "70 Valorpoints, ich brauch weder Ruf noch Justicepoints", und das als Tank ansage, halte ich das für "ok".
Ich bin auch öfter mit dem Ziel rein, und hab auf Anfrage alle Bosse gemacht.
Gab aber auch Gruppen, die so schlecht waren, daß ich nach 2 Wipes gesagt hab: "Ok, machen wir direkt Endboss"... weil weitere Wipes absehbar waren aufgrund von DPS/Movement.

Flamen muß generell nicht sein. Aber ein wenig darf man auch an sich denken.



Tomratz schrieb:


> gibts auch keinen Dungeondeserteur mehr (die 15 Min. waren da bestimmt schon um).



30 Minuten IMHO. Wurd erst kürzlich raufgepatcht. =)


----------



## Pitysplash (10. Februar 2011)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Nehm ich das als persönlichen Angriff? Ne.


Das war auch nicht auf dich bezogen, sondern eine Frage in die Runde



RedShirt schrieb:


> Wenn ich, theoretisch, mit dem Ziel reingehe "70 Valorpoints, ich brauch weder Ruf noch Justicepoints", und das als Tank ansage, halte ich das für "ok".
> Ich bin auch öfter mit dem Ziel rein, und hab auf Anfrage alle Bosse gemacht.
> Gab aber auch Gruppen, die so schlecht waren, daß ich nach 2 Wipes gesagt hab: "Ok, machen wir direkt Endboss"... weil weitere Wipes absehbar waren aufgrund von DPS/Movement.
> 
> Flamen muß generell nicht sein. Aber ein wenig darf man auch an sich denken.


Klar, so mache ich das auch mit meinem Tank, sage das vorher an und Frage, ob das okay ist. Und auch das mit dem Wipes händel ich so.
Aber wenn eine einwandfreie Gruppe, wo der CC sitzt, der Damage passt, alle jeden Boss kennen und der Healer auch nie Manareggen muss, der Tank so egoistisch ist zu sagen "Mir egal was ihr braucht, ich gehe den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes, um mein Ziel zu erreichen", dann kann ich das nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## Stevesteel (11. Februar 2011)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Wo er auch recht hatte. Magier + Eule schaffen es nicht (Eule hat Wurzeln, Magier als Arkan Verlangsamen, Feuer hat Druckwelle usw) das Add downzukloppen - da würd ich auch maulen =)
> Hätte die Range-DDs austauscht.



Hm, hast Recht, macht wohl doch mehr Sinn, aber er antwortete nicht sondern ging gleich off, da tausche ich sicherlich nicht noch 2 DDler 
Wir haben es ja dann auch gepackt.


----------



## RedShirt (11. Februar 2011)

Ja, wer nicht argumentieren mag, der sollte keine Mehrspielerspiele spielen  

Insofern... in /rnd geh ich als Meleekrieger auch aufs Add, aber Kniesehne mach ich nicht, ich haus einfach um. Ist ein "Weg des geringsten Widerstandes" aber: Keine Diskussion, wenn einer brain-afk stehnbleibt geht das Add dennoch down, etc. reine Faulheit meinerseits.


----------



## Nexilein (11. Februar 2011)

Pitysplash schrieb:


> Natürlich ist niemand dazu verpflichtet. Ich bin auch als Heildose nicht dazu verpflichtet dem Tank die Tankklamotten zu überlassen, ich tu es aber trotzdem.
> Gibt es in WoW nur noch egoistische, flamende Idioten? :/



Also meiner Erfahrung nach gibt es viele Spieler die keine Egoisten sind. In den meisten Gruppen wird gefragt/geschaut ob man für Second Need Bedarf würfeln kann, und optionale Bosse werden gemacht wenn sie jemand braucht. 
Aber es gibt natürlich Ausnahmen, und genau die versuchen zwanghaft* jedes* negative Klische zu erfüllen.


----------



## RedShirt (11. Februar 2011)

Ich hab selber schon ein paar mal ein weggewürfeltes Item bekommen, weil ich danach meinen Bedarf noch einmal dargelegt habe.

Sind nicht alles Egoisten.


----------



## Garnalem (11. Februar 2011)

Ich habe bisher eher negative Erfahrungen gemacht. Viele Hero Inis werden nicht mal zu Ende geschafft, außer vielleicht die einfacheren Hero Inis.

Selbst wenn es keine größeren Vorkommnisse gab und die Gruppe erfolgreich war, bin ich doch immer wieder erstaunt, wie die Leute spielen. Bsp Vortex: Die Sturmdrachen werden nicht richtig aus dem Heilkreis gezogen, im Heilkreis steht kein Spieler, aus den Wolken wird permanent nicht rausgegangen, Sheeps werden aufgemacht (oft durch AOE-Tanks).

Am schlimmsten sind die Spieler, die meinen, dass sie total gut seien und andere Spieler anmachen, ey mach mal mehr Damage, heil mal richtig etc. Insbesondere hab ich das bei Tanks festgestellt. Selbst richtig gute Heiler werden öfter mal aus der Gruppe gekickt, wenn der Tank umkippt - was aber oft am Tank liegt (schwaches Equip, zuviele Gegner, AOE gegen CC, in Nagativeffekten stehen bleiben). Der Heiler muss das ja alles gegenheilen - halt noch das LK-Denken. Gerade bei vielen Spielern, die sich für ach so gut halten, musste ich zudem feststellen, dass sie erst seit LK spielen oder zu BC Zeiten noch gar nicht raiden waren. Denn zu BC Zeiten war die eigene Schadensvermeidung und Gruppenunterstützung wichtiger als der Schaden - schließlich wollte man GEMEINSAM etwas erreichen und musste nicht der 1. im Damagemeter sein.

Und zum Würfeln sag ich mal am besten gar nix: Da gibt es genügend, die Bedarf auf Items ihrer 2-Skillung oder manchmal sogar bei BOE-Items für ihre Twinks würfeln.


----------



## Snee (11. Februar 2011)

Mein trauriges Highlight - als Heiler HDU reingekommen... Gruppe muss Endboss plus drei seiner Gefolge noch legen. Ich fragte, was sie mit dem Heiler gemacht haben... (hab eigentlich vermutet, dass er sich nachm Looten von Isiseths Trinket aus dem Staub gemacht hatte...). Die Antwort vom Tank hat mich doch sehr verblüfft und nach einem kurzen Wortgefecht zum Verlassen der Ini geführt. Denn das Trinket war tatsächlich gedroppt... doch statt des Heiler hat es der TANK per Bedarf erwürfelt - darauf hat der Heiler dann wohl angesäuert die Gruppe verlassen. Mein freundlicher Hinweis, dass es aber nen Heileritems durch und durch ist, und seine Aktion ja ziemlich bescheiden ist wurde vom Tank damit gekontert: "Wie soll ich sonst an mein Healequip rankommen. Meinst ich würde mir sonst die Inis antun mit meinem fertigen Tankequip?!". Die weiteren Details meines Wortgefechtes mit dem Tank erspar ich euch. Leider hatten die DDs keinen Arsch in der Hose (obwohl sie im Chat das Verhalten vom Tank auch schlecht geheißen haben) und wollten kurz vorm Endboss nicht nochmal aufn Tank warten. Meine gestartete Tank-Auschlusswahl wurde nämlich abgelehnt. Ich bin dann trotz 30-Min-Bann aus der Ini raus...


----------



## Terminsel (11. Februar 2011)

Snee schrieb:


> Mein trauriges Highlight - als Heiler HDU reingekommen... Gruppe muss Endboss plus drei seiner Gefolge noch legen. Ich fragte, was sie mit dem Heiler gemacht haben... (hab eigentlich vermutet, dass er sich nachm Looten von Isiseths Trinket aus dem Staub gemacht hatte...). Die Antwort vom Tank hat mich doch sehr verblüfft und nach einem kurzen Wortgefecht zum Verlassen der Ini geführt. Denn das Trinket war tatsächlich gedroppt... doch statt des Heiler hat es der TANK per Bedarf erwürfelt - darauf hat der Heiler dann wohl angesäuert die Gruppe verlassen. Mein freundlicher Hinweis, dass es aber nen Heileritems durch und durch ist, und seine Aktion ja ziemlich bescheiden ist wurde vom Tank damit gekontert: "Wie soll ich sonst an mein Healequip rankommen. Meinst ich würde mir sonst die Inis antun mit meinem fertigen Tankequip?!". Die weiteren Details meines Wortgefechtes mit dem Tank erspar ich euch. Leider hatten die DDs keinen Arsch in der Hose (obwohl sie im Chat das Verhalten vom Tank auch schlecht geheißen haben) und wollten kurz vorm Endboss nicht nochmal aufn Tank warten. Meine gestartete Tank-Auschlusswahl wurde nämlich abgelehnt. Ich bin dann trotz 30-Min-Bann aus der Ini raus...



Hätte ich ebenso gemacht. Und an Stelle des ersten Heilers wäre ich wohl auch gegangen.


----------



## Phash (12. Februar 2011)

grade mit meinem kleinen Priest nen Rnd Dungeon geheilt. Diszi, lvl 37 auf gehts nach Razorfen/Kral

Ein Tank, Pala, ist sehr zögerlich. Ich pull die lvl 30 elite Mobs... die DDs greifen ein, wir machen alles down - 0 heal von mir (nur mit Abbitte)

der Tank rennt dauernd hinterher, zieht zwar immer die aggro auf sich, is aber sau lahm...

dann fängt er an zu jammern "ey priest, hör auf zu pullen" oO - früher, ja, da hätt ichs verstanden... momentan machste die Inis ja solo, wenn du 2 lvl drüber bist...




erster Boss - kein heal, nur Abbitte... er jammert, ich solle heilen und keinen Schaden machen! Ich wäre schon 3. im recount, so geht das nicht, ich wär ein Kacknoob! (Den Boss hab ich nich gepullt, den hat der Eber vom Jäger gepullt )

2. Boss keine besonderen Vorkommnisse

Auf dem Weg zum dritten Boss wird das Gejammer immer größer - ich poste Abitte und sag, dass ich damit heile... "ja aber du nimmst mich nie ins Ziel du nub! Und das ist nur für Smite du nubbl!"

Beim dritten Boss tankt er an, dann nimmt er mich ins Ziel und beobachtet mich ^^ bleibt nach dem Boss oben stehen... die DDs stehen unten, der Jäger und der Furor übernehmen das pullen ^^ von da an war der Pala still... Leute gibts




wenns hart auf hart kommt, verteile ich ein Schild oder einen kostenlosen FH ... der Tank ist auf max 50% gedroppt (hatte eh wenig life. da passiert das schonmal) 

Leute gibts...


----------



## J_0_T (12. Februar 2011)

Phash schrieb:


> grade mit meinem kleinen Priest nen Rnd Dungeon geheilt. Diszi, lvl 37 auf gehts nach Razorfen/Kral
> 
> Ein Tank, Pala, ist sehr zögerlich. Ich pull die lvl 30 elite Mobs... die DDs greifen ein, wir machen alles down - 0 heal von mir (nur mit Abbitte)
> 
> ...



Als heal sollste auch net pullen... man man man... kein wunder das es spieler gibt die das dann auch in inis machen wo das in nem wipe enden kann... normalerweise hätte ich dich gekickt... machst deinen job ja net richtig.


----------



## Manaori (12. Februar 2011)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Als heal sollste auch net pullen... man man man... kein wunder das es spieler gibt die das dann auch in inis machen wo das in nem wipe enden kann... normalerweise hätte ich dich gekickt... machst deinen job ja net richtig.



../sign

Ich als Heiler oder DD hätte mir nie in den Sinn kommen lassen, zu pullen. Gildengruppen wo rumgeblödelt wird ausgenommen  
Und als Tank krieg ich auch immer die Krise, wenn jemand anderes meint, pullen zu müssen. Ganz egal wo. Denn wenn ich noch nicht pulle, hab ich meine Gründe. Entweder das Heilermana, oder ich warte noch kurz, bis der Schild des Rächers fertig ist, oder ich bn nicht bereit, weil.... da gibts so viele Möglichkeiten. Wenn ich Tank bin, bestimme ICH das Tempo, und da will ichs nicht, dass wer anderes pullt, basta. Der kann sich dann die Mobs auch gleich behalten, wenn er so kommt. Bin doch nicht dazu da, dass ich den DDs wie blöde nachrenne und abspotte oO

Habe mich letztens auch furchtbar aufgeregt.. Meien Paladina ist zwar 85, aber noch nicht heroequipped. Ergo geh ich non heros, um das Equip, den Ruf und die Punkte zu kriegen. Da ein paar Twinks ind er Gilde auch grade hochgezogen, haben wir die halt mitgenommen... Einer davon, im Main Gildentank und mit dem Twink Jäger, hat auch dauernd gepullt. Einmal hab ich ihn gebeten es zu unterlassen, weil ich schon meine Gründe habe wenn ich nicht pulle, aber wirklich viel gebracht hats nicht. Jetzt geh ich mit dem haltkeine Inis mehr wenn ich verzichten kann -.-" Wenns nicht Gilde wäre, hätte ich ihn längst gekickt - so schau ich halt, und wenn wir nochmal zusammenkommen, wasch ich ihm ordentlich den Kopf. Das kannsj a echt nicht sein oO Egal ob non hero oder nicht.


----------



## RippedLife (12. Februar 2011)

/sign an meine Vorposter.

Ich HASSE es wenn DDs, bevorzugt Magier oder DKs meinen sie müssen jetzt pullen...
Am besten war mein Erlebnis im Vortexgipfel: Die Gruppe die man aus dem Blitzfeld rauspullen muss - Magier läuft schon ma gefährlich weit vor, da frag ich ihn was er da wolle?- Er nur: " Ich pulle, dann musst du aber schnell aggro holen!"
Im Endeffekt durfte dann doch ich pullen


----------



## Squidd (12. Februar 2011)

RippedLife schrieb:


> /sign an meine Vorposter.
> 
> Ich HASSE es wenn DDs, bevorzugt Magier oder DKs meinen sie müssen jetzt pullen...
> Am besten war mein Erlebnis im Vortexgipfel: Die Gruppe die man aus dem Blitzfeld rauspullen muss - Magier läuft schon ma gefährlich weit vor, da frag ich ihn was er da wolle?- Er nur: " Ich pulle, dann musst du aber schnell aggro holen!"
> Im Endeffekt durfte dann doch ich pullen




 CC pull? Ist doch ne feine Sache.


----------



## SASAgent (12. Februar 2011)

Nur das du dadurch das sie im Schild stehen keinen ccen kannst. Finde das da angehnemer wenn der Tank sich die rauspullt und wenn die unter dem Schild hervorkommen zu ccen.


----------



## Terminsel (12. Februar 2011)

Phash schrieb:


> grade mit meinem kleinen Priest nen Rnd Dungeon geheilt. Diszi, lvl 37 auf gehts nach Razorfen/Kral
> 
> Ein Tank, Pala, ist sehr zögerlich. Ich pull die lvl 30 elite Mobs... die DDs greifen ein, wir machen alles down - 0 heal von mir (nur mit Abbitte)
> 
> ...



Poste dein dreistes Verhalten mal hier rein; http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/180922-wieso-es-keine-tanks-gibt/

Dann sind wir der Antwort ein Stück näher.


----------



## Littletall (13. Februar 2011)

In letzter Zeit waren meine Runs immer ok, aber jetzt ist etwas passiert, dass total dreist ist, meiner Meinung nach. Diese Erfahrung lässt mich ab sofort nur noch mit mindestens zwei Freunden losgehen oder Leute von meinem Server suchen, um die Anonymität zu umgehen.

Melde an für Burg Schattenfang als Heiler, komme rein, werde angemault, ich soll umskillen. Na gut, hab vergessen, dass ich noch auf Shadow bin, kann ja mal passieren. Gesagt, getan. Sofort rennt jemand los und pullt (umskillen killt dein komplettes mana, wer es nicht weiß).

Nachdem dann doch noch auf Mana gewartet wurde, gehen wir los und Ashbury liegt problemlos.

Jetzt der Raum mit den Fear-Bestien....

Tank geht in Hof, pullt die Bestien, es kommt, wie es kommen muss, ein Fearpull und Wipe entsteht. Ich frage den Tank, warum er die Bestien im Hof macht. Dann fängt der DD-Krieger an, mich zu flamen, ich wäre ein schlechter Heiler und würde gleich von ihm gekickt werden. Ich hab dann den Kickvote gegen ihn gestartet mit dem Grund "wird beleidigend" und er flog.

Eine Sekunde später war ich auch rausgeflogen und den Grund kenne ich nicht. Ich glaube niemand hätte sämtliche Hof-Mobs der Burg Schattenfang heilen können.


----------



## Tomratz (14. Februar 2011)

Snee schrieb:


> Mein trauriges Highlight - als Heiler HDU reingekommen... Gruppe muss Endboss plus drei seiner Gefolge noch legen. Ich fragte, was sie mit dem Heiler gemacht haben... (hab eigentlich vermutet, dass er sich nachm Looten von Isiseths Trinket aus dem Staub gemacht hatte...). Die Antwort vom Tank hat mich doch sehr verblüfft und nach einem kurzen Wortgefecht zum Verlassen der Ini geführt. Denn das Trinket war tatsächlich gedroppt... doch statt des Heiler hat es der TANK per Bedarf erwürfelt - darauf hat der Heiler dann wohl angesäuert die Gruppe verlassen. Mein freundlicher Hinweis, dass es aber nen Heileritems durch und durch ist, und seine Aktion ja ziemlich bescheiden ist wurde vom Tank damit gekontert: "Wie soll ich sonst an mein Healequip rankommen. Meinst ich würde mir sonst die Inis antun mit meinem fertigen Tankequip?!". Die weiteren Details meines Wortgefechtes mit dem Tank erspar ich euch. Leider hatten die DDs keinen Arsch in der Hose (obwohl sie im Chat das Verhalten vom Tank auch schlecht geheißen haben) und wollten kurz vorm Endboss nicht nochmal aufn Tank warten. Meine gestartete Tank-Auschlusswahl wurde nämlich abgelehnt. Ich bin dann trotz 30-Min-Bann aus der Ini raus...



Da hätt ich gar keine Diskussion angefangen sondern wär instant wieder aus der Gruppe raus.

Ich renn schon wer weiss wie lange in HdU und hab Isisets Blut noch nicht mal gesehen, allerdings war bis jetzt
auch keine Gruppe dabei, wo ich auch nur die leiseste Andeutung in der Richtung, dass jemand anderes als ich
(Heiler) Bedarf auf dieses Teil machen dürfte.

Im Gegenteil, es gab genug Gruppen, die eigentlich die optionalen Bosse auslassen wollten und nur wegen mir noch
den Umweg über Isiset gemacht haben.

Schon traurig was da trotzdem manchmal abgeht.


----------



## Super PePe (14. Februar 2011)

Phash schrieb:


> grade mit
> 
> [...]
> 
> Leute gibts...


<satire>
Ja Leute gibt es. Der helle Wahnsinn! Letztens bin ich mit einem Freund, der seit 2 Wochen seinen Führerschein hat von A nach B gefahren. Muss dazu sagen mir war schon unwohl. Weil ihm 1 Woche vorher ein LKW reinfuhr weil er bei Gelb an einer Ampel anhielt. Nun ja wir 2 fahren also. Fahren konnte man das nicht nennen. Mit 80 kroch er da über diese Landstrasse. Niemand sonst da. Es wurde mir nach 2 min zu bunt und ich meinte er soll mal Gas geben. Daraufhin passierte nichts. Ich wurde lauter das er wie ne alte Oma führe. Er meinte nur ich soll ihn in Ruhe fahren lassen. Als der Vogel immernoch mit 80 rumeierte, griff ich ihn ins Lenkrad und trat selbst mal ordentlich auf seinen Gasfuss. Da schubste er mich kurz, trat auf die Bremse und warf mich aus dem Auto; mitten auf der Strecke ... irgendwo wo sich Igel und Hase gute Nacht sagen
Jedenfall hat er heute sein Auto verkauft und fährt wieder Bus. Aber da gibt der soviel Geld aus und dann gibt der nach 2 Wochen auf. Und ausserdem wer fährt mich nun zum Einkaufen. Ich sag ja alles Idioten ...
Ich bin ja nicht auf den Kopf gefallen, zückte mein Handy und rief Hinz und Kunz an. Die holten mich dann recht flott mit ihrem LKW ab und als ich ihn die Geschichte erzählte, meinten sie auch nur dass sie letzte Woche so ein Vollpfosten freundlich mit ihrem Gefährt über die noch gelbe Ampel schoben. Wir lolten über diese 2 Helden der Landstrasse. Alles Idioten .... 


</satire>

auf mehrfachen Wunsch kenntlich gemacht


----------



## Tomratz (14. Februar 2011)

Super schrieb:


> Ja Leute gibt es. Der helle Wahnsinn! Letztens bin ich mit einem Freund, der seit 2 Wochen seinen Führerschein hat von A nach B gefahren. Muss dazu sagen mir war schon unwohl. Weil ihm 1 Woche vorher ein LKW reinfuhr weil er bei Gelb an einer Ampel anhielt. Nun ja wir 2 fahren also. Fahren konnte man das nicht nennen. Mit 80 kroch er da über diese Landstrasse. Niemand sonst da. Es wurde mir nach 2 min zu bunt und ich meinte er soll mal Gas geben. Daraufhin passierte nichts. Ich wurde lauter das er wie ne alte Oma führe. Er meinte nur ich soll ihn in Ruhe fahren lassen. Als der Vogel immernoch mit 80 rumeierte, griff ich ihn ins Lenkrad und trat selbst mal ordentlich auf seinen Gasfuss. Da schubste er mich kurz, trat auf die Bremse und warf mich aus dem Auto; mitten auf der Strecke ... irgendwo wo sich Igel und Hase gute Nacht sagen
> Jedenfall hat er heute sein Auto verkauft und fährt wieder Bus. Aber da gibt der soviel Geld aus und dann gibt der nach 2 Wochen auf. Und ausserdem wer fährt mich nun zum Einkaufen. Ich sag ja alles Idioten ...



Ob Phash dich versteht?

Ich fürchte nein


----------



## Phribos (14. Februar 2011)

Vermutlich nicht, aber sehr witzig!


----------



## Chuckzz (14. Februar 2011)

Super schrieb:


> Ja Leute gibt es. Der helle Wahnsinn! Letztens bin ich mit einem Freund, der seit 2 Wochen seinen Führerschein hat von A nach B gefahren. Muss dazu sagen mir war schon unwohl. Weil ihm 1 Woche vorher ein LKW reinfuhr weil er bei Gelb an einer Ampel anhielt. Nun ja wir 2 fahren also. Fahren konnte man das nicht nennen. Mit 80 kroch er da über diese Landstrasse. Niemand sonst da. Es wurde mir nach 2 min zu bunt und ich meinte er soll mal Gas geben. Daraufhin passierte nichts. Ich wurde lauter das er wie ne alte Oma führe. Er meinte nur ich soll ihn in Ruhe fahren lassen. Als der Vogel immernoch mit 80 rumeierte, griff ich ihn ins Lenkrad und trat selbst mal ordentlich auf seinen Gasfuss. Da schubste er mich kurz, trat auf die Bremse und warf mich aus dem Auto; mitten auf der Strecke ... irgendwo wo sich Igel und Hase gute Nacht sagen
> Jedenfall hat er heute sein Auto verkauft und fährt wieder Bus. Aber da gibt der soviel Geld aus und dann gibt der nach 2 Wochen auf. Und ausserdem wer fährt mich nun zum Einkaufen. Ich sag ja alles Idioten ...



Auch wenn er wirklich wie eine Oma fährt ist es einfach ein Unding als beifahrer einzugreifen nur weil man schneller fahren will. Ich hätte dich auch rausgeworfen auch wenn ich schnell genug fahren würde. Sowas tut man einfach nicht.
Auch wenn du das ganze ironisch meinst, für die ganzen Kinder hier im Forum ist das kein gutes Beispiel^^


----------



## Jalandir (14. Februar 2011)

Chuckzz schrieb:


> Auch wenn er wirklich wie eine Oma fährt ist es einfach ein Unding als beifahrer einzugreifen nur weil man schneller fahren will. Ich hätte dich auch rausgeworfen auch wenn ich schnell genug fahren würde. Sowas tut man einfach nicht.


@Super PePe
Vielleicht solltest du <Satire> - Tags einführen.


----------



## Tomratz (14. Februar 2011)

Jalandir schrieb:


> @Super PePe
> Vielleicht solltest du <Satire> - Tags einführen.





Mal paar <Satire tags> zu PePe rüberschiebt


----------



## SwampyDraco102 (14. Februar 2011)

Ich habe in Wotlk NUR in random-Gruppen gespielt. Wenn man die Leute richtig anstachelt, ihnen etwas nochmal erklärt und höflich versucht ihre Fehler zu korrigieren, dann klappt das.
Ja, ich BIN ein Hetztank, aber dafür halte ich die Aggro und warte meistens auf den Heiler


----------



## z00n (15. Februar 2011)

ich kann bislang keine dieser geschichten nachvollziehen.
in meinen gruppen wurde nie gekickt, nie geflamet oder ähnliches. gab es leute, die den boss noch nicht kannten gab's ne erklärung. klar, wenn man erstmal wipet, bevor die leute den mund aufmachen gibt's natürlich den ein oder anderen kommentar. aber nichts, was mich an der guten kinderstube der leute zweifeln lässt.
habe zur zeit derbe probleme mit meinem wlan und benehme mich in folge vermutlich ziemlich dämlich - trotzdem wird das idR stillschweigend akzeptiert. inwiefern da erklärungen und entschuldigungen meinerseits reinspielen lasse ich mal außen vor. für mich wirkt das gejammer hier größtenteils falsch und unglaubwürdig. ich möchte niemandem etwas unterstellen, aber viele der hier geposteten begebenheiten klingen eher ausgedacht. getreu der devise "ich geb auch mal meinen senf dazu".

eine ausnahme gibt es allerdings auch bei mir - und das sind die tanks. gefühlte 50% der tanks spielen sich als "halbgötter in platte" auf und behandeln den rest der gruppe entsprechend. diese arroganz und selbstverständlichkeit bei manchen ist es, die mich wirklich extrem stört. inzwischen leave ich auch lieber, bzw. "streike" wenn mir der nächste dumm kommt.


----------



## Littletall (15. Februar 2011)

@ Z00n

Ich kenne viele der Schwachmaten, konnte aber nie nachvollziehen, warum so viele Leute gekickt werden, bis es mir selber passiert ist. Völlig grundlos. 

Auch wenn viele es nicht gern hören, unter der Woche ab acht hab ich durchweg bessere Gruppen gehabt als am Wochenende am Mittag (spät am Abend geht am WE meistens auch noch ganz gut).


----------



## Wolfmania (15. Februar 2011)

Littletall schrieb:


> Auch wenn viele es nicht gern hören, unter der Woche ab acht hab ich durchweg bessere Gruppen gehabt als am Wochenende am Mittag (spät am Abend geht am WE meistens auch noch ganz gut).



genau so ist es. Wie bei BG's - abends in der Woche spielen alle zusammen. Ist halt so.


----------



## Gidohra (15. Februar 2011)

^^ wen ich das lese bin ich froh das ich keine rnd mehr brauche und alles mit der gilde machen konnte


----------



## Izara (15. Februar 2011)

Wir haben gestern mal aus der Laune heraus eine random Non-Hero angewählt (nach zig BGs und Arena einfach keine Lust auf Stress gehabt und gehofft, wir können mit unserem Dmg und den CC-Fähigkeiten der ein oder anderen Gruppe evtl helfen ^^). Grim Batol => Gruppe bestand aus:

Tank, Pala, 84, Server Frostwolf

Heiler, Druide, 85, full epic - gleicher Server wie der Tank, aber andere Gilde

DD, Priest, 85, frisch 85, Kult der Verdammten

Ele-Schami und ich mit meiner Hexe bildeten den Rest der Truppe

Sofort nach Ini-Procc (da hatten 2 der DDs noch den Ladebildschirm vor Augen) pullte der "Imba"-Tank 2 Mobgruppen (nee, nicht die Troggs XD ich  mein die großen Dicken) und bevor auch nur ein Mob dieser Gruppen im Dreck lag, rannte er schon zur dritten Gruppe. Der Heiler kam grad so hinterher mit dem Heilen, trotz seinem Equip. Mehrmals sanken die Lebenspunkte des Tanks unter 10k life. Ein Schlag mehr und der hätte ein Rendezvous mit dem Geistheiler gehabt. Als dann der Schami und ich versucht haben, wenigstens die Elementare und 2 weitere Mobs aus mittlerweile 3 Mobgruppen (ca 10 Mobs) mit CCs außer Gefecht zu setzen, find der kleine Jung an, rum zu flamen. Was wir für Kack Noobs seien und ob wir ihn mit den Zeichen über den Mobs nerven wollen oder ob die auch was aussagen sollen etc etc.. Nachdem dann der Heiler (wohlgemerkt Druide, epic equippt ^^) tatsächlich mal oom war und trinken musste, rannte der Idiot von Tank mit 2 Mobgruppen am Hintern zum Boss. Ok, dachten wir, dann halt Boss ignorieren und erstmal den Mist drum herum beseitigen. Irgendwie haben wir den Boss dann trotzdem noch geschafft, der Heiler war bis dahin immernoch stumm, der arme Priest und Schami oom und ich stand da nur noch mit dem Life von meinem Gesundheitsstein, weil der Heiler mich irgendwie nicht leiden konnte     Als wär der super dämliche Pull vom Tank (oder einfach generell seine Vorgehensweise) nicht schon genug des Guten, fing er wieder mit seinen Flames an. Ob man denn nicht mal anfangen wollte, Schaden zu machen. Schließlich sei man 85 und da wären jawohl mindestens 12k Dps drin (ja nee, is klar    ), wir DDs hätten Scheiß Equip (ist zwar ne non hero gewesen, aber egal XD ) und könnten gar nix außer dumme Zeichen setzen etc etc.. Wir haben ihn dann erstmal verbal ausgelacht und nen Kickvote gestartet. Lustigerweise hat sogar der Heiler von seinem Server zugestimmt. Allerdings mussten wir nach n paar Minuten auch den kicken, weil er irgendwie nicht weitermachen wollte und sich ohne Erklärungen weigerte, eine Rolle zu wählen ^^ Spätestens nach 5 min waren wir dann mit 2 freundlicheren Spielern gesegnet und haben die Ini voller Spaß zu Ende gebracht


----------



## ToxicAvenger (15. Februar 2011)

@Izara

Grim Batol, ist immer wieder eine Insel der Glückseelikeit :-) 

Ich war gestern Abend drinne, auf HC....Ich als Heiler und Kumpel als DD, den Tank kannte ich zufällig aus ner anderen Rnd-Gruppe kurz vorher, netter Typ, nicht super EQ aber konnte spielen.

Dann beim ersten Boss die Sternstunde der zwei Ranges (hexer und MAge), keiner weicht aus, keiner geht auf die Adds...Die hatte ich :-) NAch dem ersten Wipe die Frage ob die Ini bekannt sei...Einer der Ranger sagt nix, der andere sagt den unheilsschwangeren Satz "irgendwie schon" ;-) 

Also nochmal kurz erklärt und nochmal probiert...Keiner der BEiden weicht aus (dummerweise hatte es der Boss auf sie abgesehen) und keiner macht die Adds down.

Es hört sich jetzt doof und arrogant an aber ich hab dann geleavet, ich mach echt vieles mit solange gefragt wird etc. aber einfach nix sagen und hoffen das es klappen wird, geht halt nicht in Grim BAtol wenn man es nicht kennt.

Ich schäme mich sooooo :-)

PS

Mal ganz allgemein finde ich als Heiler folgends sehr geil...Nach einem Wipe brüllt ein DD "Ey Heiler, musste so und so machen, ololol" ich sag "?" und er "Ich hab auch nen Heiler und olololol"....darauf ich "warum spielst Du ihn dann nicht"? Antwort "Ist noch nicht auf 85" ;-)

Hatte ich so schon ein paarmal in leicht verändeter Variation. Bringt immer Stimmung in die Bude :-)


----------



## myadictivo (16. Februar 2011)

gestern scholomance gemacht. war mit meinem pala tank drinne. zum ende als wir die 6 kammern säubern mußten flog der heal raus. wir hatten vorher schon den einen boss ohne ihn gekillt. hab ja genug self-heal. also hamm wir auch fröhlich angefangen die kammern zu säubern. wir haben halt trotzdem nach nem ersatz gesucht und ich hab mich brav meiner skillung nach als tank/heal zur verfügung gestellt. mitten in nem boss fight kommt dann nen neuer tank. wir plätten den boss, ich skill kurz um..wunder mich noch : tank mit 2 hand waffe, kein schild..DK wirds ja nicht sein 

und vermutung bestätigte sich dann auch recht schnell anhand des lebensbalkens der ma wieder ping-pong spielte. ein waffen-krieger. immerhin hat er einigermaßen aggro gehalten, trotzdem wars in der konstellation 10000x mal stressiger als zu dem zeitpunkt als ich tank war und mich selbst gehealt hab. war auch x mal kurz vor knapp, weil schaden schon enorm. (gewartet auf mich oder auf mein mana geachtet wurde natürlich auch nicht) und ich hatte mir für den fall des ablebens schon die passenden worte zurecht gelegt. 

aaaber : ging dann trotzdem alles gut.

aber leicht genervt war ich von dem gesellen schon


----------



## Tomratz (16. Februar 2011)

ToxicAvenger schrieb:


> Mal ganz allgemein finde ich als Heiler folgends sehr geil...Nach einem Wipe brüllt ein DD "Ey Heiler, musste so und so machen, ololol" ich sag "?" und er "Ich hab auch nen Heiler und olololol"....darauf ich "warum spielst Du ihn dann nicht"? Antwort "Ist noch nicht auf 85" ;-)
> 
> Hatte ich so schon ein paarmal in leicht verändeter Variation. Bringt immer Stimmung in die Bude :-)



Super, solche Typen. Selbst noch keine Berührung mit den Problemen von uns Heilern in Heros gehabt, aber
die Schnauze meilenweit aufreissen.


BTW: Hatte Gestern mal wieder eine richtig schöne Truppe in HdU-nh (Wenn ich nicht mindestens eineinhalb Stunden
Zeit hab, mach ich keine Hero mehr, sobald du ne miese Truppe hast, reicht die normale Zeit niemals aus).

Es wurde schön ordentlich CC gesetzt, der Tank hat brav die Aggro halten können und nur ein einziges Mal ist mir
ein DD verreckt, der war in nem AE stehen geblieben und ich konnt ihn einfach nicht hoch halten, obwohl ich genug
Mana hatte und der Tank in dem Moment nicht so irre viel Schaden fing.

Zwischendurch kam dann die verschämte Frage vom Tank, ob er denn schwer zu heilen sei.

Da ich in zu keinem Augenblick irgendwelche Probleme (sei es mit der Heilung an sich oder mit dem Mana) hatte,
verneinte ich dies natürlich. Darauf sagte er, dass er in der Heroversion von HdU regelmässig Probleme bei den
ersten Mobgruppen hätte und sich schon etliche Heiler über seinen genommenen Schaden beschwert hätten.

Ich denke, er hat in den meisten Fällen wohl miese Gruppen erwischt, wenn bei den ersten Gruppen ordentlich
mit CC gearbeitet wird, hatte ich da als Heiler noch nie Probleme, den Tank oben zu halten (der eine oder andere
DD ist da schon mal verreckt, das kommt vor).

Leider ist mal wieder nicht das Blut von Isiset gedroppt, also weiter rein, ob auf Hero oder nonhero.


----------



## myadictivo (18. Februar 2011)

gestern wollte ich noch schnell 1-2 inzen mit meinem pala tank/heal machen.
also angemeldet und zack *instant invite* als tank.
ich leg also los und wunder mich irgendwann, dass da doch mehr mobs auf mich einklatschen als ich gezogen hab und denk mir nix dabei. kommt ja mal vor.
direkt im nächsten raum seh ich jedoch als ich grade die erste gruppe an mich binde den healer fröhlich an mir vorbeihüpfen und noch 2 weitere gruppen pullen.
ich mein es wäre auch absolut 0 problemo gewesen die zu tanken und down zu bekommen. ich gehe kurz in mich und denke mir "nein"

ich lass gern mit mir reden, wenn es ums tempo geht und ich spiel selbst genug heiler und weiß, dass man da mit einer hand im nasenloch noch alles im griff hat. aber dann kann man auch ne ansage machen wie "tank, pull ruhig mehr". 

naja ich hab halt einfach mal alle verrecken lassen. leider hat sich der heal dann sofort aus der gruppe entfernt (wahrscheinlich nichtmal gecheckt und es auf den unfähigen tank geschoben) und ich hatte auch kein bock mehr -> rechner aus.


----------



## Ysera-Anxiety (18. Februar 2011)

myadictivo schrieb:


> gestern scholomance gemacht. war mit meinem pala tank drinne. zum ende als wir die 6 kammern säubern mußten flog der heal raus. wir hatten vorher schon den einen boss ohne ihn gekillt. hab ja genug self-heal. also hamm wir auch fröhlich angefangen die kammern zu säubern. wir haben halt trotzdem nach nem ersatz gesucht und ich hab mich brav meiner skillung nach als tank/heal zur verfügung gestellt. mitten in nem boss fight kommt dann nen neuer tank. wir plätten den boss, ich skill kurz um..wunder mich noch : tank mit 2 hand waffe, kein schild..DK wirds ja nicht sein
> 
> und vermutung bestätigte sich dann auch recht schnell anhand des lebensbalkens der ma wieder ping-pong spielte. ein waffen-krieger. immerhin hat er einigermaßen aggro gehalten, trotzdem wars in der konstellation 10000x mal stressiger als zu dem zeitpunkt als ich tank war und mich selbst gehealt hab. war auch x mal kurz vor knapp, weil schaden schon enorm. (gewartet auf mich oder auf mein mana geachtet wurde natürlich auch nicht) und ich hatte mir für den fall des ablebens schon die passenden worte zurecht gelegt.
> 
> ...



kenn ich^^ habe auch nen Pala Heal/Tank twink, und hatte genau die gleiche situation im Bollwerk, nach 2 grp hatte ich keinen bock mehr, hab wieder auf tank umgeskillt, im die aggro weggenommen und mit self-heal getankt, auf seine flames hin meinte ich nur dass ich mich besser selbst als tank heilen kann als ihn als DD-Tank, daraufhin hat er ein wenig rumge "ololol" t und hat die grp geleavt^^


----------



## Manimal der Zerfleischer (18. Februar 2011)

Muss ich auch mal eine geschichte loswerden:

Gestern Rnd NHC ---> Grim Batol (es kommt irgendwie nur Grim oder HDU bei mir), 4 Mann von meiner Gilde darunter ein Anfängerpalatank ich als Anfängerhealshami und zwei DD-Paladinas. Ich hab da ich Ini auch als Tank kenne dem Tank unter die arme gegriffen und hab eingeteilt und makiert. Darunter der Rnd Dudu Eule Grün für die Drachkin einschläfern. Naja ich fröhlich grün makiert gesagt ist WInterschlaf und mcih gewundert warums die ersten gruppen nicht geklappt hat. Also nochmal angesagt wieder makiert und wieder nicht geklappt. Hat zwar nicht viel ausgemacht war auch gut ohne den cc zu heilen udn zu tanken aber ich finde acuh zum lernen ist ccs in NHcs ganz gut. Naja wir kamen gut und schnell ohne wipe durch bis zur letzten Gruppe vor dem Endboss, als plötzlcih im Chat vom Dudu kam: " Ich habs gefunden" Wir "??" " Du meinst Winterschlaf oder? " 

Der Rnd Dudu hat wirklich die ganze Ini durch nach der Fahigkeit gesucht und trotzdem gut schaden gemacht. Wir haben ihm dann gesagt das er es sich mal rausziehen soll udn merken soll.

Moral:

Manche Rnd zeigen dann auch initative ohne was zu sagen. Find ich gut aber trotzdem der Appell: Fragen hilft die wenigsten reißen euch die Köpfe ab. Und lernen kann man auch noch was.


Grüsse Manimal


----------



## Manaori (18. Februar 2011)

Ich hatte eben ein Musterbeispiel an Randomgruppe. Also, so richtig 

Weil beschissener Tag und so,dachte ich,lauf ich mit meiner kleinen Paladina noch ein, zwei NHCs als Tank - kann ja nicht mehr schlimmer als schlecht werden, der Tag. Entsprechend niedrig waren meine Erwartungen an die Randoms heute. Hatte mit allem gerechnet, Flames, kicks,w as weiß ich nich talles - aber wurde sehr,sehr positiv überrascht. 

Die Ini war Tol'vir. Da ich hier erst einmal getankt hatte, war ich ein wenig nervös... hab die erste Mobgruppe mal ohne CC versucht umzu sehen, wieviel Schaden ich rein krieg. Zu viel für meinen Geschmack, und da der Schamane so nett angeboten hatte, zu froschen wennnötig,hab ich das künftig auch gleich genutzt. 
Der erste Boss lief perfekt, das Jägerchen sahnte gleich was ab. Beim  zweiten dann die Frage, was der Boss denn könnte, vom Jäger - okay, mal fix erklärt, Schnappschlund kann ja zum Glück nicht viel. Auch dieser Boss lief Wipefrei, danach meinte der Heildruide, wir seien sein Exyperiment, er heile zum ersten Mal. Machte4 sich aber sehr gut und msuste kaum mal trinken 
Also weiter. Beim dritten Boss auch fix erklärt, lief auch problemlos. Zu dem Zeitpunkt war ich schon sehr überrascht, weil alles so richtig perfket lief. Nur der DK, der hatte manchmal Aggro weil er seinen AoE zu früh gesetzt hat, aber das ist zu verschmerzen. 
letzter Boss lief ebenso gut, darum beschlossen wir,weil die Gruppe so toll war,noch eine Ini zu machen.
Grim Batol wurde uns hingeworfen. Der Schamane und der Jäger kannten die Ini nicht, da wurd emir ein wenig flau. Da ich hier noch nie wirklich getankt hatte3 und die Bosse nunnicht weiß gott wie gut erklärenkann. 
Faszinierenderweise lief aber auch das hier ohne Wipe undkaum mal mit Toten (bis auf einmal der Dk aus mir ungeklärten Gründen und der Schamane,weil er runtergefallen ist) und das trotz eines Fehlpulls des zweiten Bosses. Danach habens ich noch alle sehr nett verabschiedet und gefreut, wie toll die Gruppe war. 

Mein Tag ist gerettet, danke an euch,falls ihr das lest, von der kleinen Arâmi!


----------



## XSebX (18. Februar 2011)

Es ist einfach nur noch zum Kotzen und asozial, was derzeit in diesem Spiel abgeht.
War grad zum ersten Mal Grim Batol hero mit meinem Magier. Habe das auch direkt am Anfang erwähnt. Der Tank teilte mir dann mit, dass er "RobBossMods" installiert hat und ich mir vor jedem Boss Infos holen kann. Super dacht ich mir, das wird mir bestimmt helfen. Hat es auch.
Bis kurz vor dem vierten Boss lief alles super. Ich habe gesheapt was ich sheapen sollte, ich habe jeden Zauber geraubt den ich rauben konnte, ich habe jeden Zauber unterbrochen den ich unterbrechen konnte und ich habe 12,5k DPS gemacht. JEDER Boss lag beim ersten Versuch, auch beim Trash gabs keine Probleme.
Und dann ist es passiert. Kurz vor dem nächsten Boss springt auf einmal meine Katze auf die Tastatur und löst Zeitkrümmung aus, beim Trash.... Ich habe mich natürlich geärgert ohne Ende, habe mich sofort im Gruppenchat dafür entschuldigt und es auch erklärt. Erst kam keine Reaktion und ein paar Sekunden später stand ich wieder in Sturmwind, kommentarlos gekickt....
Sowas ist doch einfach nur asozial! Wir haben vorher alle Bosse ohne Probleme gelegt und wir wären jetzt am nächsten Boss bestimmt nicht gescheitert nur weil Zeitkrümmung CD hat! Anstatt etwas Verständnis zu zeigen wird man einfach grundlos gekickt obwohl man vorher gute Leistungen gebracht hat. Sowas ist nicht nur frustrierend, sowas macht mich wütend und am liebsten wäre ich dem, der mich in diesem Moment hat rausvoten lassen durch den Monitor ins Gesicht gesprungen!
Leider weis ich nur noch den Namen des Tanks (Darthziege - Frostwolf). Also lieber Herr Darthziege, wenn du dich hier rumtreibst und das vielleicht sogar liest, dann erklär mir hier doch bitte einmal diesen Kick. Findest du sowas in Ordnung? Ich nenne sowas asozial!!! Ich habe gesheapt, was du markiert hast. Ich habe Zauber unterbrochen, ich habe Zauber geraubt, ich habe 12,5k DPS gemacht, JEDER Boss lag beim ersten Versuch und dann kickt ihr mich weil mir die Katze auf die Tastatur springt und Zeitkrümmung auslöst? Kann echt nicht euer Ernst sein! Warum muss man sich in einem SPIEL so asozial verhalten kannste das nicht in deinem echten Leben machen, wenn die Leute die du asozial behandelst sich auch angemessen wehren können? Ne wahrscheinlich biste so ein kleiner Versager, im echten Leben ne richtige Wurst und markierst dann in einem Spiel den Dicken.....
Jetzt muss ich mir erstmal eine rauchen und mich beruhigen.
Also was in den Random-Gruppen in den letzten Wochen so abgeht ist im Großen und Ganzen einfach nur noch asozial und hat nichts mehr mit spielen und/oder Spaß zu tun. Es passiert der geringste Fehler, nichtmal selbst verschuldet und schon wird man kommentarlos einfach aus der Gruppe entfernt, da haben sich wohl wieder ein paar Leute für was ganz tolles gehalten, in einem Spiel...... Einfach nur Lachhaft!!!!!! Darthziege vom Server Frostwolf, ich hoffe du fühlst dich jetzt ganz groß..........


----------



## Crush351 (18. Februar 2011)

XSebX schrieb:


> Es ist einfach nur noch zum Kotzen und asozial, was derzeit in diesem Spiel abgeht.
> War grad zum ersten Mal Grim Batol hero mit meinem Magier. Habe das auch direkt am Anfang erwähnt. Der Tank teilte mir dann mit, dass er "RobBossMods" installiert hat und ich mir vor jedem Boss Infos holen kann. Super dacht ich mir, das wird mir bestimmt helfen. Hat es auch.
> Bis kurz vor dem vierten Boss lief alles super. Ich habe gesheapt was ich sheapen sollte, ich habe jeden Zauber geraubt den ich rauben konnte, ich habe jeden Zauber unterbrochen den ich unterbrechen konnte und ich habe 12,5k DPS gemacht. JEDER Boss lag beim ersten Versuch, auch beim Trash gabs keine Probleme.
> Und dann ist es passiert. Kurz vor dem nächsten Boss springt auf einmal meine Katze auf die Tastatur und löst Zeitkrümmung aus, beim Trash.... Ich habe mich natürlich geärgert ohne Ende, habe mich sofort im Gruppenchat dafür entschuldigt und es auch erklärt. Erst kam keine Reaktion und ein paar Sekunden später stand ich wieder in Sturmwind, kommentarlos gekickt....
> ...



Ist mir auch mal passiert...nur ohne Katze. Und als Schamane.
Glaube war sogar auch Grim Batol, nach einen Wipe. Ich laufe als letztes rein in die ini.
Zum 2ten Boss (der Ettin, der immer seine Waffen wechselt) gelaufen (war fehl-pull). 
Natürlich gleich in Geistergestalt und Auto-laufen.
Leider lag Kampfrausch direkt neben Auto-laufen und ich hab´s auch direkt ausgelöst-.-^^

Zum Glück war es "nur" der zweite Boss, so das sie mich nicht gekickt haben. Hätte mich auch gewundert, denn das schlimmste,
was sie mit mir danach gemacht haben ist: ausgelacht!^^

Und die Moral von der Geschicht,
lege KR auf die Tastatur nicht!



Edit: Pass lieber auf wegen Name-Calling. Kann negative folgen für dich haben.


----------



## Izara (19. Februar 2011)

Manimal schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Appell: Fragen hilft die wenigsten reißen euch die Köpfe ab. Und lernen kann man auch noch was.



Dazu muss ich auch was loswerden ^^ Ich sag mittlerweile nur noch, dass ich ne Ini nicht kenne, wenn weder von Tank, Heiler oder den anderen DDs irgendwas markiert wird (was ich fearn soll, was zuerst sterben muss etc) oder wenn ich mindestens 2 Freunde dabei hab, damit ich nicht wortlos gekickt werde. Warum ich zu dieser Einstellung gekommen bin => Ich mach einmal (mach das wirklich selten) aus Langeweile ne Random HC. Es procct Todesminen -.- Ich kann die Ini nicht mehr sehen. Tank und Heiler sind beide vom gleichen Server. Beide völlig überequippt. Alles Epic + teils hero-Raid-Equip. Heiler hatte mehr als 110k Mana. Tank mehr als 200k life.. Ich hatte erstmal nur einen Gedanken: was wollen die hier noch? O.o Jäger und Krieger waren von einer Gilde, aber anderer Server als der Tank und Heiler. Ich war in dem Moment nur froh, dass ich die Ini auf HC schon kannte und wusste, was ich machen muss und nicht machen darf. 


Der Jäger war zum ersten Mal drin und fragte freundlich, ob man die Bosse evtl kurz erklären könnte, da er zum ersten mal auf HC drin wäre. Der einzige Kommentar vom Tank war:

"Leave. Jetzt. Bitte und Danke."

   Konnte ja heiter werden. Der Gildenkumpel des Jägers hat ihm dann wohl die Bosse im G-Channel oder sonstwo erklärt, jedenfalls hat der arme Jäger gar nix mehr gesagt. Die ganze Ini durch. Zu allem Überfluss pullte der Tank immer gleich mehrere Mobgruppen und ignorierte partout jeden CC, den ich oder der Jäger setzten. Als ich dann fragte, ob ich den CC einfach lassen soll, weil Fear eh immer bricht, sagte der Tank, dass der Heiler üben muss, mit Stresssituationen umzugehen.    War das sowas wie ne asoziale Art, einen Heiler für ne Progressgilde auszubilden oder sind überequippte Ignoranten immer so drauf? Sorry, aber bei jedem Wipe (nee, der Tank konnte mit seinen imba-200k-life nicht die ganze Ini pullen     ), bei jedem Tod eines DDs kam dann entweder ein Flame zum Heiler oder zum DD. Dass die meisten Tode vom Tank verursacht wurden, weil er einfach in keiner einzigen Situation versucht hat, dem Heiler die Aggro wegzunehmen und die DDs das dann übernommen haben, als der Heiler fast verreckte, ist dem wohl nicht aufgefallen. Bzw. er wollte es wohl nicht wahrhaben, dass er trotz seiner 200k life ein beschissener Tank war.   

Der besagte Tank hat allerdings aufgrund der Frage des Jägers die ganze Ini durch versucht, ihn aus der Gruppe zu kicken. Sein Gildenkollege und ich haben den Mist halt nicht mitgemacht und er wollte wohl keinen Debuff bekommen. Nach jedem missglückten Kick hat er ständig den Jäger im Target gehabt und ihn wohl minutenlang betrachtet. Warum auch immer. Genervt hat die ignorante Sau so oder so -.- Und wegen solchen Assis frag ich nur per Whisper, ob man mir nen Boss kurz erklären kann - es sei denn: der Tank/Heiler fragen am Anfang der Ini, ob jeder die Ini kennt.


----------



## XSebX (19. Februar 2011)

Izara schrieb:


> Dazu muss ich auch was loswerden ^^ Ich sag mittlerweile nur noch, dass ich ne Ini nicht kenne, wenn weder von Tank, Heiler oder den anderen DDs irgendwas markiert wird (was ich fearn soll, was zuerst sterben muss etc) oder wenn ich mindestens 2 Freunde dabei hab, damit ich nicht wortlos gekickt werde. Warum ich zu dieser Einstellung gekommen bin => Ich mach einmal (mach das wirklich selten) aus Langeweile ne Random HC. Es procct Todesminen -.- Ich kann die Ini nicht mehr sehen. Tank und Heiler sind beide vom gleichen Server. Beide völlig überequippt. Alles Epic + teils hero-Raid-Equip. Heiler hatte mehr als 110k Mana. Tank mehr als 200k life.. Ich hatte erstmal nur einen Gedanken: was wollen die hier noch? O.o Jäger und Krieger waren von einer Gilde, aber anderer Server als der Tank und Heiler. Ich war in dem Moment nur froh, dass ich die Ini auf HC schon kannte und wusste, was ich machen muss und nicht machen darf.
> 
> 
> Der Jäger war zum ersten Mal drin und fragte freundlich, ob man die Bosse evtl kurz erklären könnte, da er zum ersten mal auf HC drin wäre. Der einzige Kommentar vom Tank war:
> ...




Ein sehr gutes Beispiel für die steigende Asozialität. Da kann man sich doch echt nur noch an den Kopf packen. Da fragt jemand ganz normal, ob man die Bosse erklären kann und dann kommt: "Leave. Jetzt. Bitte und Danke" ? Mit solchen armen, asozialen Würstchen möchte man sich dann doch immer mal wieder ganz gerne im echten Leben unterhalten.....
Ach ne, geht ja nicht. Weil im echten Leben finden sie wohl eher nicht statt und profilieren sich dann in einem Spiel. Denn wenn man so "Imba" ist, dann hat man ja gar keine Zeit für ein echtes Leben...
Da gehen also Leute aus einer Progressgilde zu zweit in eine Zufallsgruppe, um den Heiler zu trainieren und erwarten dann auch noch, dass die anderen 3 Spieler nach ihrer Nase tanzen und das Spielchen mitspielen sonst werden sie gekickt. Und ob diese 3 anderen Spieler ihren Spaß haben ist total egal weil nur Imba und episch ausgerüstet sein zählt und entweder sie funktionieren fehlerlos oder es wird gekickt. Na gute Nacht Deutschland kann ich da nur sagen...Ich glaub et hackt.....Haben solche Progress-Gilden-Nerds irgendwelche Sonderrechte oder bezahlen mehr Geld pro Monat?
Einfach nur krass, was soll sowas? Da platzt mir echt die Hutschnur. Hat nicht jeder irgendwann mal klein angefangen oder kamen solche "Imba-Tanks" schon mit ihrer T11-Rüstung samt aller Bosskenntnisse der nächsten 10 Addons aus ihrer Mutter gekrochen? Hätte deren Mutter früher bei jeder Frage die sie hatten gesagt: "Leave. Jetzt. Bitte und Danke", dann wären sie wohl noch viel dümmer, als sie ohnehin schon sind und obendrein noch pflegebedürftig, weil sie sich nichtmal alleine anziehen könnten.... Ach ne, müssen sie ja nicht. Sitzen ja eh nur vorm Rechner und farmen Ausrüstung. Ich glaub solche Leute gehen nicht mal auf die Toilette, sie haben Schüsseln oder so neben dem Rechner stehen, damit auch ja keine Zeit vergeht zum Ausrüstung farmen, Imba sein und Menschen beleidigen und kicken.
Mann Mann Mann, dann sollen sie halt mit ihrer tollen Imba-Gilde in ne Ini gehen, oder sind da nicht genug gute Leute für ne Hero-Ini. Ach ne, wahrscheinlich sind da keine Leute, die sie grundlos beleidigen können und von denen sie sich absetzen können, damit sie merken wie toll sie sind. Wenn man sich im DB für eine Zufallsgruppe anmeldet, dann kann man doch verdammt nochmal nicht so dreist sein und davon ausgehen, dass man jetzt nur mit Leuten in eine Gruppe kommt die "Imba" sind und alle Inis schon auswendig kennen. 
Ihr ganzen tollen "Imbas": Jeder dieser "Gimps", wie ihr sie ja sehr gern bezeichnet, hat genauso ein Recht drauf das Spiel zu erleben und an gemachten Fehlern zu wachsen! Jeder von denen zahlt genauso viel Geld für das Spiel wie ihr Heinis! Und wenn ihr so toll seid, was sucht ihr dann noch in den Inis, dann geht doch HM-raiden....
Ich frag mich echt was das für arme Menschen sein müssen, die andere so mies behandeln und sich dann zu Hause wahrscheinlich auf die eigene Schulter klopfen und nach jedem erhaltenen epic erstmal onanieren gehen... Ich kann mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen, dass solche "Menschen" vom Alter her schon erwachsen sind, aber ich befürchte es..... Ein echtes Armutszeugnis.


*Ich habe eine sehr schlechte Nachricht an alle diejenigen Spieler, die sich dermaßen asozial gegenüber Mitspielern verhalten. Ich bin dabei eine Maschine zu entwickeln die es mir ermöglicht durch den Monitor bis in euer Kinderzimmer zu springen und wenn sie dann bald fertig gebaut ist dann gnade euch Gott!!!!!!!!*


----------



## chevron-9 (19. Februar 2011)

Ich hatte mal vor ein paar Wochen auch so einen imba roxxor tank... DK mit 210 K life in der hero.... alle stellten sich auf, buffs wurden verteilt... Tank drehte sich ein paar mal... ging mal hier mal dorthin... (sagte nix).... Pollte dann nach 10 Sekunden alle Mobs in Reichweite und verließ die Gruppe....

Spasti... In solchen Momentan würde ich gerne mich in die Person versetzten können... Ausloggen.. Char löschen... Ein paar mal mit dem Kopf auf die Tischplatte hämmern und dann is gut...


----------



## myadictivo (19. Februar 2011)

ist mir auch schon beim leveln passiert. na wenns spass macht ? ich reg mich da nicht auf drüber. is schon arm. nicht mehr, nicht weniger.

aus dem leben meines pala tanks :

gestern wieder scholo. irgendwie recht chaotische truppe. am band pullt irgendwer und der heiler mault schon. ich mein auch nur, der nächste der pullt darf die mobs behalten.
es wird sich entschuldigt von irgendjemanden. nur um 3 sekunden später wieder chaotisch zusammen zu pullen. so lief das dann bis ans ende der inze. war mir dann auch latte. so späße wie boss pull obwohl man grad noch am kloppen von mobs is und so. setz ich mich halt hin und guck obs klappt oder nicht 

so wars dann vorhin auch in strath. jeder meinte pullen zu müssen. da hab ich einfach und ohne worte die gruppe verlassen. natürlich während eines monsterpulls. aber da ja alle so imba sind, brauchen sie ja auch keinen tank.

nuja..ich hab ja zum glück instant invite und keine wartezeiten


----------



## Izara (19. Februar 2011)

XSebX schrieb:


> Ein sehr gutes Beispiel für die steigende Asozialität. Da kann man sich doch echt nur noch an den Kopf packen. Da fragt jemand ganz normal, ob man die Bosse erklären kann und dann kommt: "Leave. Jetzt. Bitte und Danke" ? Mit solchen armen, asozialen Würstchen möchte man sich dann doch immer mal wieder ganz gerne im echten Leben unterhalten.....
> Ach ne, geht ja nicht. Weil im echten Leben finden sie wohl eher nicht statt und profilieren sich dann in einem Spiel. Denn wenn man so "Imba" ist, dann hat man ja gar keine Zeit für ein echtes Leben...
> Da gehen also Leute aus einer Progressgilde zu zweit in eine Zufallsgruppe, um den Heiler zu trainieren und erwarten dann auch noch, dass die anderen 3 Spieler nach ihrer Nase tanzen und das Spielchen mitspielen sonst werden sie gekickt. Und ob diese 3 anderen Spieler ihren Spaß haben ist total egal weil nur Imba und episch ausgerüstet sein zählt und entweder sie funktionieren fehlerlos oder es wird gekickt. Na gute Nacht Deutschland kann ich da nur sagen...Ich glaub et hackt.....Haben solche Progress-Gilden-Nerds irgendwelche Sonderrechte oder bezahlen mehr Geld pro Monat?
> Einfach nur krass, was soll sowas? Da platzt mir echt die Hutschnur. Hat nicht jeder irgendwann mal klein angefangen oder kamen solche "Imba-Tanks" schon mit ihrer T11-Rüstung samt aller Bosskenntnisse der nächsten 10 Addons aus ihrer Mutter gekrochen? Hätte deren Mutter früher bei jeder Frage die sie hatten gesagt: "Leave. Jetzt. Bitte und Danke", dann wären sie wohl noch viel dümmer, als sie ohnehin schon sind und obendrein noch pflegebedürftig, weil sie sich nichtmal alleine anziehen könnten.... Ach ne, müssen sie ja nicht. Sitzen ja eh nur vorm Rechner und farmen Ausrüstung. Ich glaub solche Leute gehen nicht mal auf die Toilette, sie haben Schüsseln oder so neben dem Rechner stehen, damit auch ja keine Zeit vergeht zum Ausrüstung farmen, Imba sein und Menschen beleidigen und kicken.
> ...


XD Genau so denke ich darüber und ganz ehrlich .. mittlerweile überrascht mich da nichts mehr. Bin ich mit ein paar Freunden unterwegs, haben wir halt trotzdem unseren Spaß. Und bin ich mal allein in einer Ini - oder auch BG - dann Augen zu und durch oder gewitzt nerven, bis die kleinen Kinder einem verbal nichts mehr entgegnen können.


Auch wenns letztens in nem BG passiert ist, zählts doch irgendwie als "Random Gruppe" und lustig wars obendrein:

Ein scheinbar etwas verbal hinterbliebenes Kind versuchte einer Gruppe von 40 (!) Leuten im Alteractal weis zu machen, wie sie das BG gewinnen können. Nicht nur, dass er sich verbal wirklich null artikulieren konnte - geschweige denn, in verständlichem Deutsch vermitteln konnte, was er eigentlich von uns wollte - nein, er machte es auf eine so herablassende Art und Weise, dass nach max. ner Minute allgemeiner Belustigung alle darin einstimmten, ihn AFK zu melden und zack, war der "Imba-Killer" weg vom Fenster und wir hatten unseren Spaß im BG. Wir haben zwar trotzdem verloren. Aber wir haben gemeinsam als Team gekämpft. Als Stoffi selbst im Alteractal in einer einzigen Schlacht mehr als 380 ehrenhafte Siege zu kassieren, ist mir bisher nicht passiert. Und dank der mitdenkenen Heiler ist auch kaum jemand gestorben. Es war trotz der Niederlage (die Allis haben uns einfach nicht weiter als bis zur Mitte vorgelassen    ) ein tolles BG und niemand hat jemanden angeflamed.  So machen BGs dann doch noch Spaß. Anders als in den 10er Kriegshymne und Pseudo-KH-Zwillingsgipfel, wo jeder, der die Flagge nicht kriegt oder verliert, gleich anfängt, jeden nur nicht sich selbst als Loser zu sehen.. Na was solls ^^ wir werden solche Leute eh nicht mehr erziehen können und das Einzige, was uns bleibt, ist damit erwachsener umzugehen, als sie es tun. 

Wobei ich mir deine Maschine dennoch sehnlichst wünsche *grins*


----------



## Izara (19. Februar 2011)

myadictivo schrieb:


> ist mir auch schon beim leveln passiert. na wenns spass macht ? ich reg mich da nicht auf drüber. is schon arm. nicht mehr, nicht weniger.
> 
> aus dem leben meines pala tanks :
> 
> ...


Mensch, wie lange muss dein armer Paladin denn noch Scholo ertragen oder hast du ne EP-Sperre drin? ^^


----------



## Nexilein (19. Februar 2011)

XSebX schrieb:


> *Ich habe eine sehr schlechte Nachricht an alle diejenigen Spieler, die sich dermaßen asozial gegenüber Mitspielern verhalten. Ich bin dabei eine Maschine zu entwickeln die es mir ermöglicht durch den Monitor bis in euer Kinderzimmer zu springen und wenn sie dann bald fertig gebaut ist dann gnade euch Gott!!!!!!!!*



Made my day :-)


----------



## myadictivo (19. Februar 2011)

Izara schrieb:


> Mensch, wie lange muss dein armer Paladin denn noch Scholo ertragen oder hast du ne EP-Sperre drin? ^^



heute 48 geworden und muss jetzt sicher nicht mehr rein 
dafür hatte ich wieder spass in strath. kleener jäger mit "aldergogo" style in gruppe. versucht mir zu erklären wo ich lang laufen muss, setzt völlig wirre zeichen, pullt was zu pullen geht, nervt einfach wie hölle und macht dabei noch schaden grad überm heiler-niveau.

ich wußte schon es wird ein spass, als er das maulen anfing als der heiler zum start mana saufen mußte, weil er wohl umgespecct hat..

zum glück macht der pala einfach übel viel spass und langsam entwickle ich resis gegen dumm geschwafel


----------



## Saftmelone (19. Februar 2011)

hab mich am anfang auch nicht wirklich solo getraut rnd hc´s zu tanken, höchstens wenn 1 oder 2 aus der gilde mitwaren. Mitlerweile ist mein equip aber deutlich besser, und ich kenne jede hero auswenig. Meistens frag ich auch inn rnd grp vorm boss  ob diesen jeder kennt, denn schließlich fängt jeder mal klein an.

Kann das auch nicht verstehen, das einige rnd´s abartig asozial sind, ich meine, ich renne ja auch nicht im supermarkt zu einem einkaufswagen, und bediene mich daraus?!

Jedenfals gehe ich immer öfters auch solo in rnd grp hc´s tanken, und meistens klappt es auch ganz gut. Auch wenn ich hin udn wieder darauf hinweisen muss, das die mob gruppen doch bitte cc werden sollen, nicht wegen mir, aber damit fürs den healer angenehmer ist.

Und ich mein, wenn nen (nur als bsp) nen dd absolut nicht hören will, ich mein, dan mag er die 30+ min wartezeit auf ne hero wohl wirklich gern


----------



## myadictivo (21. Februar 2011)

das denk ich mir bei normalen inzen auch schon. gestern meinen krieger ausgepackt. ruht momentan auf 49 und ich dachte mach ich den erholt-bonus mal weg.
also random angemeldet und instant zul farrak.
schon nach 5 minuten hab ich entnervt die gruppe verlassen. es waren 2 UEBER DD am start denen gruppenspiel absolut ein fremdwort war. einzeig ein dudu hat sich die mühe gegeben nicht absichtlich noch andere mobgruppen zu pullen.

da wird noch während ich charge und überhaupt die chance hab donnerknall zu zünden schon in die mobgruppe geballert, so das ich dann von jedem DD die mobs wieder einsammeln kann. ich mein ich kann verstehen, dass die normalen inzen eh keine herausforderung mehr sind. als DD machste nen mob alleine down, der heal kann in der nase pobeln und der tank lacht auch bei 2-3 mobgruppen. jedenfalls solang die teile nicht tiefrot sind und man seine klasse spielen kann.

naja auf jeden fall hatte ich nach ziemlich schnell den kanal voll, hab mir auch nicht mehr die mühe gemacht irgendwem die aggro abzunehmen, nachdem auf den ersten größeren plätzen echt einfach mal alles gepullt wurde. dann durft ich mir noch anhören wie noobig ich wäre. einer nahm mich in schutz und meinter "er muss das noch lernen"..

da dachte ich auch mal bis hier hin und nicht weiter. hab mich nett verabschiedet, mir den worten, dass ich nicht der depp vom dienst bin und es net einsehe solchen kerlen denen gruppenspiel anscheinds ein fremdwort ist einen gefallen zu tun.

klick..gruppe verlassen..

mmhh..sperrzeit für random inze 10 min ?

hab ich mich halt für ne spezielle angemeldet. *zack* instant invite. suuuper gruppe erwischt. kein gemaule, kein genöle und mit den jung innerhalb eines runs fast lvl 51 gemacht.


----------



## bruderelfe (21. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

Mal ganz ehrlich, Inis gehen geht momentan garnimmer, gemeint derzeit bc inis und lk inis, begründung.

Melde mich mit pala heal für ne ini an (BC) So gruppe wird gefunden rein und abgehts, Tank ein dk, Er frisst sowas von schaxden ihn angesehen, da hat der kerl weder tank equip noch ne anstände tankskillung ihm gefragt er so, ich tanke heute das erste mal, der war net heilbar irgendwann kickte ihm die gruppe, Dachte das sei eine ausnahme, Das passierte mir nochmals 3 male, so das ich mich endschloss bis zu den lk inis nur noch zu questen,
So gestern burg und nexus gewesen, Der eine tank hatte keine zeit mal ebend soviel gepullt und ich am mana regen er stirbt.. das hat er mehrfach gemacht zum glück haben wir die ende bis zum ende geschafft, oder noch ne ancdere sache das auch aufeinmal die dds meinen wir tanken dann mal..

Und dem tank alles abnehmen, Sry das hatte ich gestern mehrfach, und nein der tank war net schlecht.

Weiß net was derzeit abgeht denkt wohl jeder ist ja alles low also egal, sry aber dqas dies als heal dann ne menge mana kostet is auch klar oder?

Nein nein nein, Es gibt net nur schlechte leute hate auch gute gruppen aber die mehrheit setzt sich aus obend beschriebenden zusammen, so langsam wird einem echt der letzte spass auf wow genohmen!

Ach ja was ich noch lustig fand, fragte in der gruppe schön das ich nun 4 tanks habe dazu einer ja wir wollen doch net das dir als heal langweilig wird ne is klar!


----------



## myadictivo (21. Februar 2011)

also so wirklich chaotentrupps sind selten...ich würde mal rein subjhektiv auf ne quote von 5-10% tippen wo einfach alles schiefläuft.
chars die sich als tank/heal anmelden und nicht so geskillt sind hab ich schon relativ selten. zumal ich entweder der heal oder tank bin, da ich zumindest auf meinem stamm server keinen DD spiel.

als tank schau ich mir schon das mana vom heal an (zugegeben, manchmal bin ich da auch was nachlässig), aber wenn im chat oom steht, setz ich mich auch hin und warte bis er fertig getrunken hat. als heal hab ich selten probleme. es sei denn es sind wirklich spezialisten am werk. normalerweise kann ich mich sonst nebendran stellen und nen buch lesen, oder ab und an ma bißl schaden einwerfen (damit man nicht so das schlechte gewissen hat, nix zu tun)


----------



## bruderelfe (21. Februar 2011)

myadictivo schrieb:


> also so wirklich chaotentrupps sind selten...ich würde mal rein subjhektiv auf ne quote von 5-10% tippen wo einfach alles schiefläuft.
> chars die sich als tank/heal anmelden und nicht so geskillt sind hab ich schon relativ selten. zumal ich entweder der heal oder tank bin, da ich zumindest auf meinem stamm server keinen DD spiel.
> 
> als tank schau ich mir schon das mana vom heal an (zugegeben, manchmal bin ich da auch was nachlässig), aber wenn im chat oom steht, setz ich mich auch hin und warte bis er fertig getrunken hat. als heal hab ich selten probleme. es sei denn es sind wirklich spezialisten am werk. normalerweise kann ich mich sonst nebendran stellen und nen buch lesen, oder ab und an ma bißl schaden einwerfen (damit man nicht so das schlechte gewissen hat, nix zu tun)




Ja, das ist es, wenn sich alle an ihre rollen halten haste als heal einen nice job, weil die dds bekommen kaum bis wenig schaden der tank ist nebend einer tasse kaffee heilbar, bitte nicht missverstehen, klar hat man als heal arbeit, aber ich denke auch das man alles unnötige sich sparen sollte, wenn dann ein dd im laufe der ini 4 mal stirbt ist es iwan meine schuld nimmer, weil was kann ich dafür wen der tanken will^^
aber du hast schon recht, es sind net alle gleich nur grade nachts wo ich derzeit spiele denke ich immer jetzt sind die meisten chaoten im bett und garde dann passiert sowas, vllt hatte ich die letzten 2 tage einfach auch nur pech.



lg


----------



## Tomratz (21. Februar 2011)

Hab auch mal wieder was, ne Sache die eigentlich negativ anfing, sich aber dann 
doch gut entwickelt hat.

Gestern Mittag fragte unser MT-Heiler ob es ne Gruppe für ne Rnd-Hero gibt.

Hmmmm, jetzt bin ich im Hauptspecc ja auch Heiler, hab aber noch ne Shadowskillung
für die Daily Quests.

Desgleichen ein anderer Gildie, der auch Priester mit ner zusätzlichen Shadowskillung
ist.

Nun mache ich als Shadow nicht unbedingt grossen Schaden (6-7K, ich spiel halt haupt-
sächlich Heiler und hab mich mit dem Shadow noch überhaupt nicht auseinandergesetzt),
mein Priesterkollege allerdings macht noch weniger, das konnte also "lustig" werden.

Angemeldet und es kam, übrigens das erste Mal für mich in der Randomsuche (und das
erste Mal überhaupt) Burg Schattenfang.

Also gleich zu Anfang bekannt gegeben, dass ich hier das erste Mal bin und auch nicht
den prickelnden Schaden fahr.

Setup wie folgt:

- DK-Tank
- Palaheiler (Gildenkollege)
- Shadowpriest (Gildenkollege)
- Shadowpriest (ich)
- Feral-Dudu

Es ging munter los, vom markieren hielt der Tank nicht unbedingt viel, aber die Mobs
fielen brav, so dass wir recht schnell beim ersten Boss standen.

Tank legt los, wir machen Schaden, was er aber vergessen hatte uns Neulingen zu
sagen, war die Sache, dass er irgendwann die Gruppe ziemlich mies runterhaut, also
erstmal tierisch erschrocken, es kam wie es kommen musste -> wipe.

Nach dem zweiten Wipe kam dann von unserem Heiler eine Bosserklärung, der Tank
war dazu nicht in der Lage.

Pull kam und der Boss lag dann im dritten Versuch. 

Anstatt nun weiter zu machen, kam erstmal die Nörgelei vom Tank wegen fehlendem
Damage (ich gebe zu, der von mir und meinem Priesterkollegen war nicht besonders)
und danach die Frage, wer denn nun tanke?

?? "Der Tank, wer denn sonst?", kam es von unserem Heiler.

Doch unser lieber Tank machte einen auf Diva und rührte sich nicht, hatte offensichtlich
Spaß daran, seine Sonderstellung auszukosten.

Was taten wir in unserer Verzweiflung?, wir starteten einen Kickvote und standen erst
mal ca. drei Minuten ohne Tank da, bis unser Heiler den Dudu fragte, ob er auch Tank-
equip hat.

Ja, habe er, habe aber noch nie eine Cata-hero getankt, könne also ziemlich böse aus-
gehen.

Wir haben ihm zugesichert, dass wir zu der geduldigen Sorte gehören, er hat umgespecct
und wir haben einen neuen DD geholt, ein Krieger.

Natürlich ging es am Anfang etwas langsamer, unser Bärchen musste sich erstmal umge-
wöhnen und war entsprechend vorsichtig. Er hat markiert und wir haben uns auch brav
an die Markierungen gehalten.

Die nächsten zwei Bosse lagen ohne Wipe, einen wipe gabs nochmal weil der Tank etwas
zu weit vorgelaufen war und zwei Mobgruppen pullte (kann passieren, keiner war ihm 
böse)

Beim Endboss hatten wir dann erhebliche Schwierigkeiten, was m.E. aber nicht am Tank lag,
sondern daran, dass wir niemanden zum entfluchen hatten und mein Priesterkollege und
ich unsere Probs mit dem Pistolensperrfeuer (oder wie das heisst) hatten.

Beim dritten oder vierten Try fand mein Priesterkollege dann eine Ecke, in der wir vor dem
Pistolenfeuer sicher waren und wir zogen uns dann immer dahin zurück, in der Zeit fehlte
dann zwar etwas der Damage, aber unser Heiler konnte sich auf den Tank konzentrieren
und ich hab mich mit nem Verband hochgeheilt.

Der Boss lag, alle waren zufrieden und der Tank hatte sicher in der Ini einiges an Selbst-
vertrauen getankt.

Es gibt also auch angenehme Randomgruppen, wobei ich einschränkend zugeben muss,
diese war halt nur zum Teil Random.


----------



## bruderelfe (21. Februar 2011)

Tomratz schrieb:


> Hab auch mal wieder was, ne Sache die eigentlich negativ anfing, sich aber dann
> doch gut entwickelt hat.
> 
> Gestern Mittag fragte unser MT-Heiler ob es ne Gruppe für ne Rnd-Hero gibt.
> ...



Was ich super finde, das ihr den bärchen selbstvertrauen gegeben habt, und er so seine erfahrung sammelen konnte, sicher hatte er bis dahin angst zu tanken in ner hero wegen dem schnellen geflamme, Aber ich sage immer wir haben alle mal klein angefangen.



lg


----------



## Tomratz (21. Februar 2011)

bruderelfe schrieb:


> Was ich super finde, das ihr den bärchen selbstvertrauen gegeben habt, und er so seine erfahrung sammelen konnte, sicher hatte er bis dahin angst zu tanken in ner hero wegen dem schnellen geflamme, Aber ich sage immer wir haben alle mal klein angefangen.
> 
> 
> 
> lg




Ich hab einfach mal dran gedacht, wie es mir als Heiler öfter mal gegangen ist bzw. manchmal immer noch geht.

Es ist doch immer so, dass entweder der Tank oder der Heiler fürs fail Verantwortlich gemacht werden, während
es durchaus in den meisten Fällen DD sind, die Blödsinn machen.

Von daher war es für mich recht leicht, geduldig zu bleiben, zumal ja unser Schaden auch nicht so prall war.


----------



## Muh-Q (21. Februar 2011)

Tomratz schrieb:


> <schnipp schnapp>
> Der Boss lag, alle waren zufrieden und der Tank hatte sicher in der Ini einiges an Selbst-
> vertrauen *getankt*.
> 
> ...


Bestes Wortspiel im ganzen Thema

Schön das es hier auch mal positive Geschichten gibt. Ich finde wer unbedingt seine Inis durchrushen will und keine Zeit hat soll mit ner Stamm gehen.


----------



## [DM]Zottel (21. Februar 2011)

Der Dungeonfinder ist vergleichbar mit dem Gleichstellungsgesetz der Bundesregierung in Punkto Personalauswahlverfahren. 

Als ich früher meine Bewerbungsgespräche hatte da wurde erst mal anhand von den Bewerbungen gefiltert. Noten, Anschreiben, Qualifzierung, Lücken usw. Ihr kennt das ja. Hat man diesen Pre Check erfüllt kam das persönliche Gespräch, und das war das wirklich entscheidende. Hier wurde geprüft ob man auch wirklich in die Firma passt, nicht in Punkto Qualifzierung, sondern mehr in Punkto Sozialisierung. Hose am Arsch, offene Schnürsenkel und die Anrede - WAS GEHT ALDER waren zum Beispiel der Garant für eine sofortige Einstellung. So ähnlich war es in WoW ja auch. Man stand in Ogrimar und hat über den Handelschannel die Gruppe gebastelt. Interessenten meldeten sich per Whisper, man redete kurz, und konnte so schon die meisten Spieler aussortieren, die später wohl Probleme gemacht hätten. Man ging also in eine Instanz mit einer Pre-Made oder besser gesagt Pre-Checked Gruppe.

Doch dann kam das Gleichstellungsgesetz, äh, sorry, der Dungeonfinder.

Man wollte jedem die gleichen Chancen geben, nur anhand von vermeintlichen Qualifikationen ohne Rücksicht auf die Persönlichkeit. Schulische Noten welche soviel Aussagekraft haben wie das Horoskop am Morgen im Radio sollten wichtiger sein als der Background einer Person der viel Entscheidender für das Funktionieren in einem Betrieb ist. Und so kam es auch in WoW. Die Auswahl erfolgt nur noch anhand der Skillung. Tank, Heiler, DD. Ende - nichts weiter. Kein Fragen - zusammenwürfeln und los. Da kommt der zwölf jähriger ADS geplagte Schüler mit seinem Counterstrike Jäger zusammen mit dem 50 jährigen Tank der gerade sein Feierabendbier geniest in die Gruppe und schon beim ersten Mob Pull durch das Jägerpet wird klar - diese zwei Persönlichkeiten KANN MAN NICHT ZUSAMMEN IN EINE INI LASSEN. Aber - es ist doch gerechter - weil gleicher - weil jeder die gleichen Chancen hat. Aber ist es das -was wir auch wollen? Ich glaube nicht. Wir wollen doch gar nicht gleich sein....wir lieben doch die Individualität...oder zumindest dachte ich das immer.

Auf jeden Fall musste meinem alten Arbeitskollegen hier zustimmen. Es gab wahrscheinlich schon immer die Leute die uns jetzt in jeder 2. Random Gruppe auffallen und sie haben immer auch auf unseren Servern gespielt. Wir sind nur nie mit ihnen zusammen gekommen weil sie nicht in unseren Gilden waren, nicht in unseren Dungeongruppen und nicht in unseren Raidgruppen. Wir haben sie nur als störender Flamer im Handelschannel wargenommen, bis der Dungonefinder kam und wir jetzt alle zusammen in der Ini sitzen. 

Und wenn wir ganz ehrlich sind, stören die Leute sich an uns wohl genauso wie wir uns an denen - und wenigstens in dem Punkt - haben wir eine Gemeinsamkeit.

In diesem Sinne - back to nature und bastelt wieder Eure Gruppen im Handelschannel :-)


----------



## MasterCrain (21. Februar 2011)

Tomratz schrieb:


> ....



Hmm iwie find ich euer verhalten schlimmer wie das vom Tank. Als Tank geh ich nicht mit 120k gebufften live in eine Hero vor allem dann nicht wenn ich mich kaum damit beschäftigt habe zu tanken. Als Heiler geh ich mit 60k Mana nicht in eine Ini, vor allem nicht wenn ich mich kaum mit dem Heiler beschäftigt habe. 
Nur weil die Gruppe davon nicht sofort wipet geht man auch nicht als DD mit 6-7k dps oder weniger in eine Ini, vor allem dann nicht wenn man sich kaum mit dem DD sein beschäftigt hat. Absulut jeder DD der sich etwas mit der Klasse beschäftigt schaft es auch mit 329 Itemlvl in einem Bossfight seine 10k dps zu fahren.
Als Tank/Heiler/DD sehe ich es nicht ein leute durch eine Ini zu "ziehen" die sich nicht mit ihrer Klasse/Skillung auseinandersetzten.

Übrigens die ersten beides wipes verschuldet euer Gildenspieler genauso wie der Tank, es kann ja nicht Aufgabe des Tank sein bosse zu erklären, grade dann nicht wenn ein Gildenkolege von euch diese kennt. (TS ftw)

PS: die ersten Mobs vorm ersten Boss markiert man eigentlich nie weil das große Gruppen kleinerer Gegner sind, die man eh nicht einzeln ziehen kann daher bomben um in zweifelsfalll: Ziel des Tanks angreifen, dafür sollte man ja keine Markierung brauchen.

Meine Meinung^^
Gruß


----------



## Tomratz (21. Februar 2011)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> Hmm iwie find ich euer verhalten schlimmer wie das vom Tank. Als Tank geh ich nicht mit 120k gebufften live in eine Hero vor allem dann nicht wenn ich mich kaum damit beschäftigt habe zu tanken. Als Heiler geh ich mit 60k Mana nicht in eine Ini, vor allem nicht wenn ich mich kaum mit dem Heiler beschäftigt habe.
> Nur weil die Gruppe davon nicht sofort wipet geht man auch nicht als DD mit 6-7k dps oder weniger in eine Ini, vor allem dann nicht wenn man sich kaum mit dem DD sein beschäftigt hat. Absulut jeder DD der sich etwas mit der Klasse beschäftigt schaft es auch mit 329 Itemlvl in einem Bossfight seine 10k dps zu fahren.
> Als Tank/Heiler/DD sehe ich es nicht ein leute durch eine Ini zu "ziehen" die sich nicht mit ihrer Klasse/Skillung auseinandersetzten.
> 
> ...




Es wurde direkt am Anfang darauf hingewiesen, dass die Shadowpriester nicht mehr als 6-7 K Damage fahren, wir haben
beide ausschliesslich Heilerklamotten, da ist nun mal nicht viel mehr drin, wenn ich nicht komplett umsockeln und um-
schmieden will.

Dass unser Gildenkollege für die ersten Wipes mit verantwortlich war, stimmt, er hätte auch was zu den Bossen sagen können, zumal er ja auch wusste dass wir das erste mal da waren.

Nachdem der Tank weg war, hat sich unser Schaden auch nicht wesentlich verbessert und die beiden Randoms (auf
Tank umgespeccter Feraldudu und der neu reingeholte Krieger) haben das akzeptiert, also sehe ich da kein unfaires
Verhalten unsererseits, aber du hast deine Meinung dazu, die will und kann ich dir nicht verbieten.

Andererseits, findest du es wirklich in Ordnung, als Tank nach nem Bossfight einfach sitzen zu bleiben und in den Streik
zu treten? Stell dir mal vor, ich mach das als Heiler, was würdest du denn dann sagen?

Für mich war es Gestern eine Gruppe, wie man sie zu Anfang von BC und auch zu Anfang von Cata durchaus mal ge-
funden hat, keiner hatte die Riesenahnung, aber im *gemeinsamen* Spiel haben wir es trotzdem geschafft.

Und noch eins, es muss nicht jeder DD zwingend 10K Damage fahren, wichtiger ist, dass er auch mal Schaden ver-
meiden kann und am Ende des Bosskampfes immer noch Damage fährt.

Was nutzen mir 10K DpS, wenn ich nach 5 Sekunden verrecke?

Einfache Rechnung: 10K Dps x 5 Sekunden ergibt 50.000 Schaden
                              	6K DpS x 60 Sekunden ergibt 360.000 Schaden

Wer war nun der bessere DD? 


Rechtschreibfehler editiert


----------



## Urobeson (21. Februar 2011)

/sign Tomratz


----------



## bruderelfe (21. Februar 2011)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> Hmm iwie find ich euer verhalten schlimmer wie das vom Tank. Als Tank geh ich nicht mit 120k gebufften live in eine Hero vor allem dann nicht wenn ich mich kaum damit beschäftigt habe zu tanken. Als Heiler geh ich mit 60k Mana nicht in eine Ini, vor allem nicht wenn ich mich kaum mit dem Heiler beschäftigt habe.
> Nur weil die Gruppe davon nicht sofort wipet geht man auch nicht als DD mit 6-7k dps oder weniger in eine Ini, vor allem dann nicht wenn man sich kaum mit dem DD sein beschäftigt hat. Absulut jeder DD der sich etwas mit der Klasse beschäftigt schaft es auch mit 329 Itemlvl in einem Bossfight seine 10k dps zu fahren.
> Als Tank/Heiler/DD sehe ich es nicht ein leute durch eine Ini zu "ziehen" die sich nicht mit ihrer Klasse/Skillung auseinandersetzten.
> 
> ...



Sry, das wegen der dps, ist totaler käse,

Net jeder dd fährt 10k + in hero inis ich spiele einen arkan mage beim trash komme ich wenns super läuft auf 8-9k dps

bei den bossen meist zwischen 9-11k

dann was du sagst z.b wieviel mana ich als heal haben soll als schami heal haste mom noch mit mana zu kämpfen, 

aber ich lasse dir gerne deine meinung.

Nur dann ist mir so ne gruppe wie vom anderen beschrieben lieber, sie rbaucht evl etwas länger, aber hinterher kann ich stolz sein es geschafft zu haben!


----------



## Littletall (21. Februar 2011)

Es war zwar schon letzte Woche, aber nochmal danke an die beiden Randoms aus dem Vortexgipfel hc.

Folgende Situation:

Ich frag in der Gilde nach HC, ein Magier und ein Schattenpriester melden sich. Ich bin Heilig-Priester, also angemeldet und der Vortexgipfel poppt auf. Tank (Klasse vergessen, Todesritter, glaub ich) und Schurke schließen sich an.

Die Ini klappt ganz gut, der Tank frisst anfangs etwas viel Schaden. Ich denk mir nur "Er muss sich eintanken" (so war es wohl auch, der hat am Ende viel weniger Schaden bekommen) und heile brav, auch wenn ich öfters mal einen Kuchen verputzen muss. Auch der erste Boss klappt kommentarlos und es wird sogar meine vorgeschlagene Taktik ausprobiert.

Beim Trash zum zweiten Boss fällt mir ein: "Ich krieg vielleicht nachher noch einen Anruf, da muss ich dann ran!"

Ich werd nämlich wohl bald umziehen und hab noch ein bisschen was mit dem Vermieter zu klären. Der wollte mich ja gegen neun anrufen (war so gegen halb neun, als ich das schrieb).

Ich erklär das und die Leute sagen einfach: "Ist ok, sag dann nur Bescheid!" Ich bin beeindruckt, ich hätte mit Meckern gerechnet. Der Schurke sagt scherzhaft: "Was ist dir wichtiger? Deine neue Wohnung oder eine Random hc?" Ich sichere zu, dass ich Bescheid sage und auch Altairus liegt problemlos (leider ohne gedroppten Drachen).

Jetzt der letzte Boss. Klappt nur insoweit nicht, dass wir alle das Springen in die Luft verhauen. Also muss ich immer decursen. Mitten im Kampf klingelt dann das Fon! Ich erschreck mich so, dass ich das Decursen vergesse und mein Freund geht zuerst dran. Wir wipen allerdings und ich entschuldige mich und erkläre, dass das Telefon jetzt geklingelt hat und ich dran muss. Der Vermieter fragt aber zuerst noch meinen Freund aus, also nutze ich die ZEit zum Zurücklaufen und vertröste die ganze Zeit die Gruppe.

Dann konnte ich doch noch ans Telefon, die Sache klären und den Dungeon erfolgreich abschließen.

Also nochmal Danke für eure Geduld, wenn man mal afk muss und das Ganze auch erklärt hat. Ich wünsche mir mehr solcher Leute.

Das bestärkt mich weiterhin, nur unter der Woche ab acht in HCs zu gehen.


----------



## MasterCrain (21. Februar 2011)

> Es wurde direkt am Anfang darauf hingewiesen, dass die Shadowpriester nicht mehr als 6-7 K Damage fahren, wir haben
> beide ausschliesslich Heilerklamotten, da ist nun mal nicht viel mehr drin, wenn ich nicht komplett umsockeln und um-
> schmieden will.



hat unser Gildenpriester auch, hab ich mit dem Schamie auch, trozdem sind 10k nun wirklich kein Problem





bruderelfe schrieb:


> Sry, das wegen der dps, ist totaler käse,
> 
> Net jeder dd fährt 10k + in hero



Und warum nicht? Es liegt nicht am eq den mit dem eq mit dem man in ne hero kommt sind 10k locker möglich. mit jeder dd klasse. wenn es also nicht am eq liegt und nicht am PC (latenzprobleme schließ ich mal aus) liegt es nur an einem. Am Spieler.




bruderelfe schrieb:


> dann was du sagst z.b wieviel mana ich als heal haben soll als schami heal haste mom noch mit mana zu kämpfen,



ähh ne eigentlich nicht wenn man sich bissle mit dem Schamie beschäftigt und nicht nur CH und woge spammt.Aber genug des Meinungsaustausches sonst gibet noch gemecker weil die geschichten ausbleiben


----------



## Dark_Lady (21. Februar 2011)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> Und warum nicht? Es liegt nicht am eq den mit dem eq mit dem man in ne hero kommt sind 10k locker möglich. mit jeder dd klasse. wenn es also nicht am eq liegt und nicht am PC (latenzprobleme schließ ich mal aus) liegt es nur an einem. Am Spieler.




Und selbst wenns am Spieler liegt - na und - nicht jeder spielt perfekt, hat perfekt gesockeltes und verzaubertes Equip an oder die perfekte Rota - solange überhaupt Schaden kommt, kanns doch in normalen Hero's piepsegal sein, wieviel Schaden der einzelne DD macht - dauert die Hero halt bei weniger Schaden mal 5 minuten länger, der Bosskamp statt 30, sekunden mal ne Minute, na und?

ist ja immer noch nen Spiel und keine Prüfung von der dein Leben abhängt.


Zum Topic - bisher hatte ich ne gute Mischung aus guten Gruppen, wo aufeinander geachtet wurde und Gruppen mit den absoluten super-imba-für-was-besseres-halte-Spielern, die ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste oder zu erledigende Dungeonquests durchrannten und sich dann über Tode wunderten...


----------



## Izara (21. Februar 2011)

Dark_Lady schrieb:


> Und selbst wenns am Spieler liegt - na und - nicht jeder spielt perfekt, hat perfekt gesockeltes und verzaubertes Equip an oder die perfekte Rota - solange überhaupt Schaden kommt, kanns doch in normalen Hero's piepsegal sein, wieviel Schaden der einzelne DD macht - dauert die Hero halt bei weniger Schaden mal 5 minuten länger, der Bosskamp statt 30, sekunden mal ne Minute, na und?
> 
> ist ja immer noch nen Spiel und keine Prüfung von der dein Leben abhängt.
> 
> ...



/signed


Ich ignorier Leute wie ihn besonders gern  Ich mach ne HC und keinen Raid, wo es auf meine Bestleistung ankommt. Zumal es nicht nur bei mir auch von der Lust und Laune abhängt, wie gut meine Leistung in einer Random-HC ist (schon oft bei meinem Freund und Freunden erlebt). Das war schon in den BC- und WotLK Heroics so, hat sich durch jeden einzelnen Raid in WotLK gezogen und ist nun in den Cata-Inis nicht anders. Treffe ich auf eine nette Gruppe, denen Gruppenspiel und Teamwork noch mehr bedeuten als die völlig sinnfreien Schwanzvergleiche via DPS-Meter, spiele ich meine Hexe als gäbs kein Morgen XD Dann kommen mit meinem Gümmelequip (kenn das Itemlvl nicht auswendig, da ich fast nur pvp mache zur Zeit) schon mal bis zu 13k + Bossdmg zusammen. Das ist für mich ne Superleistung und wenn ich es dann noch schaffe aus jeder Voidzone rauszurennen und im richtigen Moment mich selbst hochzuheilen, dann bin ich umso stolzer, wenn der Boss ohne tote Mitspieler ins Gras beißt. Komme ich aber in eine Gruppe, in der lauter GOGO-Schreier sind, die jedes Equipstück einzeln belächeln, sich über dmg und Leistung anderer lustig machen, jeden einzelnen Fehler ausdiskutieren wollen, als wären sie mit Epic-Equip und Imba-Wissen und -Spielvermögen in WoW reingeboren worden, ja nee sorry, aber da hörts dann auf. Aufgrund der dann während der Instanz immer weiter zunehmenden Unlust fahr ich nicht mal mehr 5k Dps, verreck ständig und verpeil jede Bosstaktik. Ist mir dann in DEM Fall auf völlig egal, ob mich jemand kicken will oder was er so "sinnvolles" von sich geben mag. Solche Vollidioten kapieren es sowieso nie, dass es zum Teil an ihrer Einstellung liegt, wenn sie so eine "miese Gruppe mit Crap-DDs erwischen"  


P.S. hoffe, es ist nicht zu wirr geschrieben XD zu viel Kaffee ^^


----------



## Geschnapsnerv (21. Februar 2011)

@master crain:

grundsätzlich finde ich es nicht schlimm, wenn nicht jeder minimum 10k fährt, aber 8k sind eigentlich zu erwarten, sobald man eine hero betreten kann. habe selber 2 dds (kein dk und kein hunter bei denen es noch einfacher geht) aber mit aufpoppen des 85er achievements machte ich mit den klassen immer 8-9k single target dps und nach den ersten heros entsprechend mehr.
wenn jemand mit einigermaßen vernünftiger skillung und 330+ equip weniger als 8k dps fährt, ist meine erfahrung, dass es wirklich an den fähigkeiten des spielers mangelt.
hört sich jetzt fies an, ist aber gar nicht so gemeint. es ist nur oft ein fakt, der bei vielen mit einem persönlichem angriff assoziiert wird, da der ton in 'nem anonymen spiel oft ins bodenlose abrutscht und jeder seiner asozialität frönen kann.
in meiner gilde ist zb keiner unter 25 und man merkt, bei spielern die ein gewisses alter überschritten habe (ca50) wird einfach weniger dps gefahren bei hohem iLVL. nachteil ist, alles dauert ein bischen länger (auch raids inis usw), allerdings habe ich so eine geduld und so ein gegenseitiges verständnis eher selten in online games erlebt. man kann 10x wipen und keiner leavt oder ist frustriert, sondern es gibt n flotten spruch und dann gehts weiter. und sobald alle leute den fight kennen, liegen auch die bosse  oft helfen ein paar tips und tricks den raiddps stärker anzuheben, als 20 iLVL mehr.

allerdings gibt es auch die personen, die 5k dps fahren, lernresistent, unsozial und einfach nur unfreundlich sind. davon handelt die folgende geschichte:

@topic:

me (krieger tank)

gehe sehr oft random inis. zum spaß. für 'nen gildner der nicht warten will oder auch zum splitterfarmen (bin vz).

wieder einmal gehe ich rnd hc, hatte an diesem tag noch nicht gespielt und wollte noch flott nachts um 12oo die hc daily machen. mit dungeonfinder rnds habe ich zu 90% eine gute erfahrung gemacht und seit cata release erst einmal die gruppe aufgrund eines frechen magiers verlassen. aber das ist ne andere geschichte. nun zur geschichte über die besagten 10%:


ausgewürfelt wurde burg schattenfang, die freude eines jeden spielers und man beim einlogbildschirm nur darauf hofft, dass es unterbrecher in der gruppe gibt.

kriegertank (ich)
shadow
dk
feral
paladinhealer

sah ja gar nicht so schlecht aus, unterbrecher waren dabei, mehr braucht der tnak nciht, dachte er in seiner hochmut.

die ersten trash gruppen fielen langsam aber sie fielen, der feral machte nur 4k dps, der shadow und der dk in den aoe-packs aber ca 10k. nun ja, der boss ist leider ein singe target.. bei dem fuhren nun alle ca 5k. gut der dk hat 7k gemacht, aber gereicht hat es trotzdem nicht. kicken konnte ich auch nicht alles (12sec cd) und da half keiner mit, wie recount zeigte. kein thema, bin ja nicht zum ersten mal gewiped, also einfach mal freundlich nachgefragt.

ich:"wenn faulendes fleisch kommt, müsst ihr kicken, ich habe da meistens cd aufgrund der heilnova. und den channel zauber (schmerz & leid) bitte auch, das entlastet den heiler."
dk:"muss der shadow machen, ich kann nicht kicken"
shadown:"hab ich nicht geskillt, ist ein pvp talent"
dk:"dann der druide, der macht eh kein dps"
feral:"ich kann nur kicken wenn ich n kombopunkt hab und die brauch ich zum dmg machen, normalerweise kicken die tanks alles selber"
paladnheiler:"-_-"  //leave
ich:" dks haben unterbrecher, auch nur mit 10sec cd, schau bitte nochmal im zauberbuch nach (taste: p)"
dk:"mach mich nicht an du noob"  //leave
feral:"idioten"  //leave
shadow:  //leave

-_-  <-- mein gesicht vor dem bildschirm. na gut, steh ich nun alleine vorm boss. schaue mir recount an, wo ich als tank einsam an der spitze stehe im dps und so viel habe wie der shadow und der feral zusammen. 4 neue rnds geladen und die ini in rekordzeit gecleart. alles top leute und super nett. 
so kanns gehen, entweder man kriegt die geballte idiotenkraft ab oder die netten spieler. aber selten gemischt. 

in dem moment habe ich wirklich geglaubt, dass blizzard die spieler in idioten und nicht idioten unterteilt hat und sie dann selektiv zusammen in gruppen setzt, nur dass halt gelegentlich jemand durch das raster rutscht und man sich plötzlich in einer für sich ungewohnten sozialumgebung wiederfindet die einen fertig macht. entweder zu gechillt & freundlich  oder zu hastig & agressiv.


----------



## bruderelfe (22. Februar 2011)

Izara schrieb:


> /signed
> 
> 
> Ich ignorier Leute wie ihn besonders gern  Ich mach ne HC und keinen Raid, wo es auf meine Bestleistung ankommt. Zumal es nicht nur bei mir auch von der Lust und Laune abhängt, wie gut meine Leistung in einer Random-HC ist (schon oft bei meinem Freund und Freunden erlebt). Das war schon in den BC- und WotLK Heroics so, hat sich durch jeden einzelnen Raid in WotLK gezogen und ist nun in den Cata-Inis nicht anders. Treffe ich auf eine nette Gruppe, denen Gruppenspiel und Teamwork noch mehr bedeuten als die völlig sinnfreien Schwanzvergleiche via DPS-Meter, spiele ich meine Hexe als gäbs kein Morgen XD Dann kommen mit meinem Gümmelequip (kenn das Itemlvl nicht auswendig, da ich fast nur pvp mache zur Zeit) schon mal bis zu 13k + Bossdmg zusammen. Das ist für mich ne Superleistung und wenn ich es dann noch schaffe aus jeder Voidzone rauszurennen und im richtigen Moment mich selbst hochzuheilen, dann bin ich umso stolzer, wenn der Boss ohne tote Mitspieler ins Gras beißt. Komme ich aber in eine Gruppe, in der lauter GOGO-Schreier sind, die jedes Equipstück einzeln belächeln, sich über dmg und Leistung anderer lustig machen, jeden einzelnen Fehler ausdiskutieren wollen, als wären sie mit Epic-Equip und Imba-Wissen und -Spielvermögen in WoW reingeboren worden, ja nee sorry, aber da hörts dann auf. Aufgrund der dann während der Instanz immer weiter zunehmenden Unlust fahr ich nicht mal mehr 5k Dps, verreck ständig und verpeil jede Bosstaktik. Ist mir dann in DEM Fall auf völlig egal, ob mich jemand kicken will oder was er so "sinnvolles" von sich geben mag. Solche Vollidioten kapieren es sowieso nie, dass es zum Teil an ihrer Einstellung liegt, wenn sie so eine "miese Gruppe mit Crap-DDs erwischen"
> ...


----------



## Tomratz (22. Februar 2011)

Geschnapsnerv schrieb:


> @master crain:
> 
> 
> 1.) wenn jemand mit einigermaßen vernünftiger skillung und 330+ equip weniger als 8k dps fährt, ist meine erfahrung, dass es wirklich an den fähigkeiten des spielers mangelt.
> ...




Wollte kein fullquote, deshalb hab ich mal die für mich wichtigen Passagen zitiert:

zu 1.) Ich gebe sogar unumwunden zu, dass ich den Priester als DD nicht beherrsche, war auch bisher nie nötig, da
ich normalerweise nur als Heiler eingesetzt werde (die von mir erzählte Geschichte zählt zu den Ausnahmen). Den
Heiler habe ich allerdings von ca. Level 10 bis zur 80 ausschliesslich in Heilerskillung gespielt, somit kenne ich den
in- und auswendig, was sich darin äussert, dass ich von meinen Gildenkollegen sehr gerne als Heiler sowohl in
Inis als auch in den Raid mitgenommen werde.
Es kann nicht jeder ein guter DD sein und mir ist der Heiler nun mal wichtiger (meiner Gilde übrigens auch).

zu 2.) Auch hier geb ich dir vollständig Recht, beanspruche allerdings für mich, dass ich nicht zu den unsozialen und
unfreundlichen Spielern gehöre, und wenn mir jemand nen guten Rat gibt, wie mein Priesterlein mehr Schaden bringt,
dann bin ich dafür dankbar und teste es auch gerne.
Allerdings kam in den entsprechenden Postings dazu leider nichts, also kann ich auch nix lernen und nur über Guides
kommt man auch nicht unbedingt so gut weiter, die widersprechen sich ja teilweise auf das heftigste.


Mir ging es mit meiner Geschichte auch eher darum, zu zeigen dass Zusammenspiel über spielerische Mängel durchaus
hinweghelfen kann, dass daraus eine Diskussion übers Penismeter entsteht, konnte ich nicht ahnen.


----------



## Izara (22. Februar 2011)

Tomratz schrieb:


> Mir ging es mit meiner Geschichte auch eher darum, zu zeigen dass Zusammenspiel über spielerische Mängel durchaus
> hinweghelfen kann, dass daraus eine Diskussion übers Penismeter entsteht, konnte ich nicht ahnen.


Das ist aber leider immer wieder so  Es gibt die Dps-Geilen, dann die, die einfach nur auf ihrem spielerischen Können rumreiten und jedem unter die Nase reiben wollen, wie sie zu spielen haben (selbst in den Inis kommt das immer öfter vor => tu dies, tu das nicht, man ist deine dps mies etc), die wissen halt alles besser. Und dann gibts Leute wie mich, denen das alles am Poppes vorbeigeht und denen Teamplay wichtiger ist und die genau wissen, dass man auch mit einer Gruppe, wo der Tank nicht imba viel Life hat, der Heiler nicht imba viel Mana hat und die DDs nicht so dolle dps fahren, eine Ini und sogar einen Raid erfolgreich bestreiten kann 

Im Sommer in ICC immer wieder erlebt, also weiß ich, wovon ich rede.    


War eine eingespielte Gruppe, die fast nur aus (teils RL-) Freunden bestand. Beide Tanks waren nicht so imba equippt, die Heiler auch nicht. Die DDs waren ne lustige Mischung aus 2 Imba-DPS-Freaks und der Rest war so eher mittelmäßig bis grad-so-in-ICC-reingekommen. Zwar war da schon der Buff draußen, aber ihr kennt das ja noch von damals: reichte die DPS nicht, gabs halt nen Wipe. Reichte die HPS nicht, gabs nen Wipe. etc  Dennoch sind wir damals trotz unserer nicht so guten Truppe durch viel Teamwork, Mitdenken und enorm viel Spaß bis zur Blutkönigin gekommen und ich war mächtig stolz auf jeden einzelnen, der dabei war  Den LK haben wir dann zwar erst spät gesehen, aber dafür hatten wir eines verstanden: keiner wird uns je weis machen können, dass die DPS ausschlaggebend ist und dass man auch mit ner miesen DPS der Gruppe helfen kann, indem man mitdenkt. DPS-geile und Alleswisser kapieren das allerdings nie, denn ihre Argumente sind da einfach "imba".....

so long.. genug über dps gelabert ^^


----------



## Benon (22. Februar 2011)

Morgen, 
eine Geschichte von gestern Abend:

Ich war mit meinem Schurken (level 82) unterwegs, Gruppenaufstellung war: ein Tankkrieger (Level 83), ein Priester (Level 82), ein DK (Level 81) und ein Magier (Level 84).
Der Tank meinte nachdem er ein paar mal die Aggro gegen Dk,Magier oder (selten) mich verloren hat, dass wir bitte gar nichts machen bis der Donnerknall raus ist (was wir auch eigentlich nie gemacht haben). Der Heiler zog dann halt Aggro, der Krieger flamt ihn nieder weil er seinen Job gemacht hat.

Naja, Votekick kam, allerdings nich für den Krieger, sondern für den Priester. Ich drücke nein, weg war der Priester. Die beiden DDs haben also dem Tank einfach seinen Triumpf gekönnt, naja....

Ende der Geschicht, ich zog noch einmal Aggro am Boss trotz 10Sekunden Antankzeit + Schurkenhandel, flog auch raus. 
Bei der nächsten Gruppe (nach 20min) war dann der Priester wieder dabei und wir gingen gechillt noch 2 Instanzen zusammen, ohne Probleme.

Noch mehr als der Tank haben mich allerdings die Arschkriecher aufgeregt -.-

LG Benon


----------



## Schnatti (22. Februar 2011)

Huhu,

ich lese gern die Geschichten hier, dass gibt mir das Gefühl nicht allein unter Deppen zu seinn 
Gestern wollte ich mit meinem Priest (mal wieder) das Willeschmucktel aus Thron hc farmen.

Da war ein Mage dabei da dacht ich echt der kommt vom Planeten I-bei 

Gs: rund 340, Skillung arkan, Dps ~ 6.000...

Tank wollte den 3ten Boss mitmachen, ich dacht schon oje...na egal, wir kappeln uns durch bis zu der vorletzten Gruppe (das sind diese 8? Gobos) und ich sage: XXX leg doch bitte einen Frostring darein
Mage: Wirkt Kältekegel
hopst vor wirkt einfrosten...ins Leere
macht Blizzard auf die Gruppe...natürlich instant tot

sry ich kenn die Ini nicht..."hää? was hat das damit zu tun"
Naja Boss kam ich erkläre, bitte um Zeitktümmung und Zauberraub wenn er das Magieschild auf sich castet (Das is sone schwarze Bubble um ihn rum)
auch das ging natürlich nicht, stattdessen wurde weiter Arkane Dingse draufgehauen, und das traurige dabei ist das der Schaden nicht mal gereicht hat u ihn nennenswert hochzuheilen.

Beim Endboss hat sie in P2 anstatt auf die Adds mit Strahl auf die Adds die der Tank kitet draufgehaun, war nicht in der Lage mein Target zu nehmen um den Kerl hinter der Wand zu finden (ja ich weiß wenn mans nich kennt isses n bissl schwer aber ich hatte ihn extra im target damit sie ihn finden kann) und ach man.
Sowas nervt....zu guter letzt war das Trinket nicht drin dafür die Kette fürn Mage (ja eine Sekunde lang hab ich gedacht würfeslsde mit für sec bei dem isses eh verschwendet aber so fies bin ich dann auch nich)

Sowas regt mich auf! nicht mal dass sie sowenig dps gemacht hat sondern dass sie ihre Spells nicht kannte, nichts verzaubert gesockelt war und ganz ehrlich auf 85 erwarte ich das man die wichtigstens Spells kennt. Selbst wenn man sie NICHT kennt sollte man in der Lage sein sie sich aus dem Zauberbuch zu holen...

*aufreg*


----------



## Muh-Q (22. Februar 2011)

Gestern 2 Hc gemacht:
1. per Zufall mit 3 anderen Spielern von meinem Server in die Instanz gekommen. Aufgrund vom Random-buff und den Aussagen haben wir dann festgestellt das wirklich keiner zusammen angemeldet hat  
Lost city of Tol'Vir ohne Probleme zügig fertiggestellt, auch wenn der Tank sich nicht entscheiden konnte ob mit CC oder ohne und jedesmal das Sheep mitgetankt hat.

2. Stonecore Hc. Kann es sein das man keine Ablingzeit auf DF bekommt wenn man geht während man tot ist? 2 Tanks hinterander kommen rein, kurzes "och nee", pullen 2 Gruppen sterben und leaven. Tank Nr3 fängt dann zumindest an zu tanken. Vorm Boss fragt jemand wo die Unterschiede zum normalen Modus sind, antwort vom Tank ist der Pull. Wir verrecken elendig weil niemand auf die Splitter geht. Beim reinlaufen beschimpft der Tank erstmal alle sehr weit unter der Gürtellinie. Beim nächsten Try liegt der Boss dann einwandfrei, Tank haut direkt wortlos ab. Tank Nr.4 kommt rein, stürmt ab in die nächste Gruppe. Heiler und Rest der Gruppe panisch hinterher. Intelligenterweise pullt er einen dicken + 2 von den anderen Mobs, springt nicht und geht auch kein Stück von den Splittern weg -> Wipe. "Lernt gefälligst die Inis und farmt equip ihr Kackspastis!" und Tank Nr.4 ist weg. Mit ihm hauen jetzt auch ein weiterer DD und der Heiler ab. Zum Glück konnte ich den anderen DD überreden erst zu gehen wenn neue Leute da sind. Wir also etwa 3m gewartet ,die Gruppe war wieder voll und der andere DD wollte jetzt doch bleiben. Mit der Gruppe sind wir dann noch insgesamt 3x gewipet, aber es wurde sachlich analysiert was falsch gelaufen ist, wie das besser läuft und am Ende war die Ini doch clear.

Random gehen ist echt Glücksspiel, Deppenlotto wie jmd hier das toll beschrieben hat. Ich werde mich in Zukunft nur noch anmelden wenn ich auch genug Zeit hab eine Katastrophen-Ini durchzuziehen.


----------



## Geschnapsnerv (22. Februar 2011)

@tomratz: sollte keine anklage sein, nicht jeder ist zum dd geboren. wie im wahren leben sollte man seinen individuellen fertigkeiten folgen.

@topic:
heute zum ersten mal seit langem wieder einen retribution paladin in der gruppe gehabt und das staunen über seinen dps output war groß in der gruppe.

fast zu schon zu viel für nen paladin.


----------



## myadictivo (23. Februar 2011)

hehe..hatte ich das schon geschrieben mit meinem krieger ? bezüglich dps 
der dümpelt ja auf 51 oder so rum. also mal wieder ne runde gezockt. als tank und DD angemeldet.
instant invite : DD

da war ich schon etwas verwirrt. also schnell umgespecct. und dann gings los. ich spiel den garnicht oft als DD (ich glaub war das erste mal in überhaupt). er ist waffen geskillt, weil ich mir irgendwann mal das epic schwert aus zul farrak zusammen gebastelt hab. okay, ich hatte zu classic nen waffen krieger. also so gaaanz neuland wars also nicht.
meine skill anordnung hat mich dann auch erstmal erschlagen und mehr als anstürmen, verwunden, tödlicher stoß, spalten und überwältigen war nicht drinne. ab und an mal irgendwelche knöpfe gedrückt die nicht grade grau hinterlegt waren.

wir schnetzeln uns also gediegen durch die inze. auf einmal meint der tank "wenn doch nur alle soviel schaden wie der krieger machen würden, wären wir hier fix durch"... ich bin ein wenig überrascht und krams mein penismeter hervor. es lachen mich >45% des gesamtschadens an, der auf meine kappe geht.

darauf muss ich im chat schreiben, dass ich eigentlich immer tank spiele und grade überhaupt kein schimmer hab was abgeht. sorgte für gelächter 
danach haben wir die selbe ini grad nochmal gemacht. wieder platz 1  obwohl diesmal auch einige mit full erbstücken in der gruppe gelandet sind.

schönes gefühl. auch wenn ich ab und an noch zu sehr im tank versunken war (verwunden+donnerknall)..hehe


----------



## Urobeson (23. Februar 2011)

Ich möchte mich bei dem Mage von Thrall bedanken, der mit uns (drei Gildis und ich) in BSF war. Leider hat der Serverdown uns direkt vor Walden erwischt aber es war ein spaßiger Run. Vor allem auch weil der gute Mage nicht meckerte oder sich beschwerte, dass ein Teil von uns die Ini noch nicht kannte und es zu ein paar Toten und zwei Wipes kam.
Sogar auf unser RP ist er mit eingestiegen (Ja, wir sind eine RP-Gilde und machen RP auch in Inis und Raids). Das war wirklich toll.

Ashbury war mein knappster Kill ever. Es standen nur noch er und ich als Tank und wir haben es geschafft uns gegenseitig zeitgleich zu töten.


----------



## Tomratz (23. Februar 2011)

Geschnapsnerv schrieb:


> @tomratz: sollte keine anklage sein, nicht jeder ist zum dd geboren. wie im wahren leben sollte man seinen individuellen fertigkeiten folgen.



Hatte ich auch nicht als Anklage gesehen, wollte trotzdem was dazu sagen.
Wie du schon schreibst, es ist nicht jeder zum DD geboren, wobei, mein
Retripala machte in WotlK ordentlichen Bums. Jetzt gammelt er, zwar 85,
als Farmchar rum, der Heiler ist mir einfach wichtiger.

Blöd dabei ist, dass ich als DD immer von der Spielweise des Retri ausgehe
und mit dem Heiler, der ja eigentlich Range DD ist, immer auf Tuchfühlung
geh  


BTT: Gestern Abend hab ich mich auch mal wieder entschlossen, ne Rnd-Hero
zu gehen, ich hatte genügend Zeit, so dass auch ne Katastrophenini nicht
schlimm gewesen wär.

Angemeldet ca. 17.30 Uhr, Invite kam gegen 17.40 Uhr, die Wartezeiten für Heiler
sind auch nicht mehr das was sie mal waren.

Ladebildschirm ging auf, Tol'vir, nicht unbedingt meine Lieblingsini, da waren wir
vor kurzem mit ner Gildengruppe kläglich am Hochpropheten gescheitert.

Gruppenzusammenstellung:

DK-Tank (Taerar)
Schurke ((Taerar)
Hexer (Taerar)
Feraldudu (Shattrath)
Holypriest (ich, ebenfalls Shattrath)

Dass die ersten drei von einem Realm (und somit wahrscheinlich von einer Gilde)
kamen, hab ich erst im Verlauf der Ini mitbekommen.

Bei DK-Tanks hab ich immer ein leicht mulmiges Gefühl, die fressen teilweise ziemlich
heftig Schaden und wenn sie nicht gut gespielt werden, ist das schwer auszubügeln.

Als erstes gab es Seelenstein für mich, was mir schon mal positiv auffiel, in den letzten
Randominis hatt ich das fast nie.

Tank ging auf die erste Gruppe los, markiert hatte er nicht.
Meine Befürchtung schien sich zu bewahrheiten, er bekam anfangs ziemlich viel 
Schaden rein, so dass ich schon des öfteren mal n Flashheal nutzen musste, glück-
licherweise ist mein Manapool inzwischen einigermaßen in Ordnung und auch Mana-
regg läuft ganz gut.

Der einzelne Mob war dann natürlich kein Problem und es ging zur zweiten Gruppe.

Ich vermute mal, der DK-Tank wollte mich mit der ersten Gruppe ein wenig testen,
denn bei der zweiten Gruppe hat er ordentlich markiert, auch wenn wir auf CC
verzichtet haben (er hatte offensichtlich genug Vertrauen zu mir).

Beim General sind mir zwei DD verreckt.
Der eine, weil er nicht rechtzeitig aus den Minen rausgelaufen ist, ziemlich am
Anfang des Bosskampfes, was ich nicht so prickelnd fand.
Der zweite, als mich der Boss mal wieder (geht euch das als Heiler auch so, dass
sich der immer auf euch konzentriert?) an den Pfeiler geklatscht hatte und ich
danach erst mal volle Konzentration auf den Tank legen musste.
Trotzdem ging der General recht zügig down und mein Mana reichte noch für
die nächste Mobgruppe.

Zu Autsch und seinem Kroko gibt es auch nichts weiter zu berichten, ausser dass
natürlich ich derjenige mit dem Blutgeruch war (wer auch sonst).

Weiter gings, über diverse Mobgruppen, zum Hochproleten (ach ne Hochpropheten).
Da war ich vor nicht all zu langer Zeit mit der Gilde und wir haben ihn einfach nicht
gelegt bekommen (keine Ahnung was damals der Grund war). Hier merkte man
deutlich, dass die drei Leute von Taerar zusammen gehörten. Jeder wusste was
sein Job ist und ich kam recht gut zurecht, wurde zwar zwischenzeitlich mal etwas
hektisch weil mir der Tank kurz in den roten Bereich gerutscht ist, aber mit Schatten-
geist und zwei flashheals war auch das Problem ausgeräumt.

Nun wartete noch der Endboss.

Wie überall hab ich meinen Brunnen gestellt (darf feststellen, er wird inzwischen
allgemein gut angenommen), dem Tank Erneuerung drauf und mein Chakra ange-
worfen, während der Tank auch schon dem Boss seine Aufwartung gemacht hat.

Einmal wurde es kurz brenzlig, als ich nicht rechtzeitig reagiert hab und vom Sturm
über die Plattform geweht wurde.

Unter Nutzung aller CD's (Schattengeist, Schutzgeist und meine Juwelierseule), ging
ich mit ordentlich Mana aus dem Bosskampf raus und durfte auch noch die Chaos-
kugel mitnehmen.

So langsam krieg ich wieder mehr Lust auf Randomhero, vielen Dank dafür an die
Leute von Taerar und natürlich auch an den Feraldudu von meinem Realm. 

Edit: Hab ganz vergessen zu erwähnen, dass wir um 18.15 mit der Ini durch waren, 
also nicht nur ein wipefreier sondern auch noch ein schneller Inirun.


----------



## RedShirt (23. Februar 2011)

Nur mal so: gelegentlich n Flashheal ist doch ok?

Oder willst Du mit Chakra->Heal->Renew->Prayer of Mending->Heal->Heal->Heal..... einschlafen? 

Wär ja schade drum.


----------



## Tomratz (23. Februar 2011)

Neee, zum zwei- drei- Tasten Char soll der Priester nun wirklich nicht verkommen  

Es ist für mich ja gerade die Vielseitigkeit, die den Priester so liebenwert macht.
Stures Rotafahren ist nicht mein Ding, schöner ist es, wenn man sich schon während
dem Cast des einen Heals Gedanken machen muss, was man als nächstes macht.

Und wenn dann was unvorhergesehenes passiert, muss man noch schnell umschalten,
damit es nicht doch noch schiefgeht.


----------



## TomField (23. Februar 2011)

*<- krieger tank und dd mage*

Erst einmal wollte ich sagen, dass ich es super finde wie ihr hier entsprechend diskutiert und das Thema analysiert. Die Erfahrungen hier zu lesen sind toll. Hier meine:

Ich habe meinen Tank Krieger bis auf 80 gelevelt, kannte alles bis WotLK von daher angenehm einfach. Ab Cataclysm und dessen NH-Inis jedoch habe ich schon die unterschiedlichsten Erfahrungen sammeln müssen. 2 Stück beschreibe ich.

1. Selbstzweifel - Begründet/Unbegründet?

Ich gebe zu dass ich ein großen Schiss vor den Inis hatte als ich mir Guides durchgelesen hatte (einige lesen sowas noch bei non heroes ^^).
Ich habe mich also in den Schwarzfelshöhlen versucht und ich bin gnadenlos gefailt. Mein Equip war natürlich noch nicht soo gut aber es musste für die erste Ini in Cata reichen. Ich habe nach einigen Fails erst einmal eingesehen dass die Inis schwerer bzw. komplexer sind und musste auch mit erheblichen Anti-Tank-Kommentaren rechnen. Ich denk mir meistens nichts dabei, wenn beschimpft wird. Aber bei konstruktiver Kritik die vor allem am Anfang vorhanden war (hätte auch mal markieren sollen  ), nahm ich das hin und war oftmals froh wenn die Gruppe nach dem ersten Wipe mir die Dinge erklärte. <- das war mehr als hilfreich weil da Tipps drin steckten die ich in Guides net so wirklich gelesen hatte.


Als dann jedoch ein Heal in einer Random Ini gar nichts geschrieben hatte (hatte wohl kein bock) und wir aber auch "nur" einmal gewiped waren, war ich umso mehr geknickt und überrascht als er schrieb "An deiner Stelle würde ich das Tanken sein lassen, Du <piieeeeep>"

Ich bin ab da an erst einmal nicht mehr als Tank Random.Inis gelaufen sondern nur mit Gilde. Aber nach und nach waren meine Selbstzweifel weg, nur weil einer so ein Spruch bringt muss ich mir das ja nicht so zum Herzen nehmen, vor allem wenn der Tank eh  Schuld bekommt bei so vielen Dingen.

2. Erwartungen

Was auffällt ist, dass die Erwartungen an den Tank katastrophal hoch sind, vor allem bei DD's. Ich muss doch als Tank bitte nicht alle Bossmechaniken kennen wenn ich das erste mal in der Ini bin und das vorher bekannt mache. Ich muss bestimmt auch nicht erklären dass der Heal oom ist oder dass ich teilweise antanken will/muss um nicht in solche Aggro-Probleme zu kommen. Auch das Markieren ist nicht Tank-Pflicht obwohl es sich sicher anbietet.


Als Tank in einer Random-Ini komplett Brain-Off zu spielen was die Kommentare angeht kann man auch net, weil mittlerweile viele auch mal gern den Tank austauschen nur weil der eine Gruppe auslässt oder eine zuviel mitnimmt. Dem einen fehlt der EP, dem anderen die Zeit zum laufen aber melden sich ja gerne alle an um dann nach 10min zu sagen dass sie weg müssen. Nicht einmal alle sagen dass Sie weg müssen oder so... da stellen einige einfach /afk ein und hängen sich ran ... ohne was zu sagen/schreiben. Unglaublich!

---

und noch was: Da mein Main eigentlich der Mage ist weiß ich wie verlockend es ist Schaden zu machen und Aggro zu ziehen. Klar will ich im Ranking Oben stehen, wenn ich selfish sein muss  Aber das erlaube ich mir nur wenn der Tank aus meiner Gilde is und der Heal net in Probleme gerät. Also ich verstehs manchmal aber net immer... von der Warte her denke ich auch dass es die und die Tanks gibt. Die einen wie ich sind noch recht höflich und weisen auf Fehler nett hin oder schreiben in deutschen Sätzen. Die anderen sagen 0 und pullen und gucken wie die Gruppe reagiert.

Ich versteh aber durchaus warum es weniger Tanks gibt...die haben einfach kein Bock und die 20min Warten nehmen doch alle hin mittlerweile. Is doof aber für viele besser als selbst zu tanken (gibt ja unzählige Krieger, Palas und DKs die auch Tank Gear haben oder in Inis needen!)

Grüße! Tom



_/edit weil email benachrichtung aktiviert_


----------



## AggroGnomicus (23. Februar 2011)

Ich wollte nun noch einen Kommentar zum Thema "Random-Raids" hier loslassen

Hintergrund: Meine Gilde fährt aktuell 2 10er Raids und das auch ziemlich erfolgreich.  Da ich nicht immer Zeit habe, habe ich jeweils Ersatzweise (bis einer der Verspäteten online kam) mal ausgeholfen. Das hat meinerseits für jeweils die ersten 2 Bosse im PSA und in der Bastion gereicht.

Also gehe ich nun auch mal Random mit, wenn jemand sucht für "erste Bosse hier oder dort"


Story so passiert letzten Sonntag.


Aufruf: "Stamm sucht Range-DD mit Wumms für PSA und Bastion jeweils die ersten 2"

==> da soll ja wohl nix schief gehen. Stammgruppe, jeweils die "Freeloot"-Bosse. Also mal tüchtig "HIER ICH" geschrien, Einladung und ab in den PSA. Schnell noch ins TS, ein freudiges "Hallo" in die Runde und dann..... und dann gings los:

1) kein Hallo von der Truppe, sondern ein "dann können wir ja endlich los, wenn du mal deinen INT-Buff raushauen würdest Mage (damit war ich gemeint)"

2) ein krass autoritärer Raidleiter (ich war mal beim Bund und deren Befehle sind ein Witz dagegen)

3) Ansage: dann und dann bitte Heldentum zünden ==> ich dies dann in der Situation gemacht: schreit ein Typ ins TS "ICH BIN DER EINZIGE, DER HELDENTUM ZÜNDET"

4) nach dem obligatorischen Whipe kam dann nochmals eine durchaus aufgebrachte Version des gleichen Satzes. Da wurde es mir zu bunt "Sag mal, was sagt denn deine Mama dazu?"  => Stille im TS... dann ein gereiztes "WAS?? WOZU=??"   => "Dazu, dass du a) keine Manieren zu haben scheinst und b) einfach zu langsam bist beim Hero zünden" ==> lautes Luft holen und dann ein "Wenn du nun nicht deine Angel ablegst Mage, fliegst du"

5) Schneller Blick ins Inventar: Japp, damit hatter Recht.

6) Blick ins Recount: Meine Angel macht mehr DPS als DD Nr. 2 und 3. ZUSAMMEN!!  (Anmerkung: ich bin kein DPS-Freak, spiele aber den Mage ganz ordentlich. Waren 13k DPS, an Magmaul nun nicht sooo der Burner)

7) Antwort: "Wenn ihr nicht mehr Schaden macht, als meine Angel, dann geh ich freiwillig"

8) Lautes Schreien im TS: "KEIN RECOUNT"

9) Ich (mittlerweile genauer auf DD Nr. 2 und 3 geschaut): "Wieso? Weil es offenbart, dass die Hexe viel zu wenig Hit hat und DK falsche Rota nutzt??"

10) Stille im TS: dann eine Frau: "SIEHSTE! Hab ich euch doch gesagt!

Es folgten 10 (!!) Minuten lautes Geschreie im TS innerhalb derer sowohl der Raidleiter als auch der andere Schreihals drohten, die Gilde aufzulösen und auch sämtliche Nicht-Gildenangehörigen der "Stammgruppe" erklärten, sie würden diesen Raid nicht nochmal besuchen




Fazit: Fällt mir nicht ein. Ich war danach (Invite 1900 Uhr, Raidauflösung 19:27 Uhr) völlig baff


----------



## Izara (23. Februar 2011)

AggroGnomicus schrieb:


> Ich wollte nun noch einen Kommentar zum Thema "Random-Raids" hier loslassen
> 
> Hintergrund: Meine Gilde fährt aktuell 2 10er Raids und das auch ziemlich erfolgreich.  Da ich nicht immer Zeit habe, habe ich jeweils Ersatzweise (bis einer der Verspäteten online kam) mal ausgeholfen. Das hat meinerseits für jeweils die ersten 2 Bosse im PSA und in der Bastion gereicht.
> 
> ...



Herrlich    Selten so gelacht, aber auch selbst (ICC-Zeiten) so erlebt ^^ War genial, aber irgendwie auch beängstigend zu sehen, wie armselig manche Kinder erzogen wurden, dass sie sich dann so vergessen können im TS..


----------



## Alux (23. Februar 2011)

TomField schrieb:


> Was auffällt ist, dass die Erwartungen an den Tank katastrophal hoch sind, vor allem bei DD's.



ja die sind schon relativ hoch geworden aber ich persönlich finde das die Erwartungen an den Heal noch größer sind (zocke Tankt Heal DD) und da gibts mehrere Situationen

1) DDs kriegen zu viel unnützen Schaden (void zones spalten pullen ect) da is mir der Tank wichtiger DD stirbt. was ist? "hey du gammel heal warum heilst mich nicht" ich antworte Tank is wichtiger weils sonst eh nen Wipe gibt DD " nur weil nicht 2 auf einma heilen kannst ey" leaved die grp

2) der Tank stirbt weil ich nen DD der meinte er muss tanken hochheilen musste. Tank " hey spacko ****** auf den DD ich bin Tank ich bin wichtiger" Gruppe streitet und löst sich auf

Moral von der Geschicht, Rnd besser gehe nicht.^^


----------



## Littletall (24. Februar 2011)

Manchmal glaube ich, ich bin ein Pechmagnet, wenn ich mich Random anmelde. Ich hab kaum Tapferkeitspunkte, da sich alle Gruppen vorzeitig auflösen mussten. Auch gestern wieder hat ein katastrophaler Bug (Thron der Gezeiten, nach dem ersten Boss gings nicht weiter) die Gruppe gespalten. Ich hab das Ganze aber einem GM gemeldet, sowas kann ja nicht angehen.

Wenigstens sind mein Gildie und ein Random DD geblieben, habe noch einen weiteren Gildie laden können und als nächstes kam Vortexgipfel (schon wieder!) mit einem sehr netten Paladin-Tank.

Wir hatten zwar einen Wipe beim Endboss (diesmal wars aber nicht meine Schuld *lach*), aber am Ende konnten wir uns alle über unsere Punkte freuen und es sind sogar zwei Umhänge an Tank und einen Gildie gegangen.

Das bestärkt mich, weiterhin nur unter der Woche ab 20.00 Uhr in Inzen zu gehen.


----------



## Tomratz (24. Februar 2011)

AggroGnomicus schrieb:


> ==> lautes Luft holen und dann ein "Wenn du nun nicht deine Angel ablegst Mage, fliegst du"
> 
> 5) Schneller Blick ins Inventar: Japp, damit hatter Recht.
> 
> ...



Also das mit der Angel hat mich auf den Boden geschickt vor lachen  

Dass du dann aber damit auch noch die Nr. 2 und 3 DpS-mässig hinter dir gelassen hast, hat mich
dann wiederum erschreckt, mit was für Pappnasen warst du denn da unterwegs?  

Glücklicherweise bin ich in der Situation, dass bei uns in der Gilde akuter Heilermangel herrscht, 
so dass meine Chancen, im Raid mitzumischen, so ich denn die Zeit aufbringen kann, recht hoch
sind. Letzte Woche bekam ich sogar einen richtiggehenden "Ninjainvite" als ich um 20°° Uhr on
gegangen bin, der Raid sollte um 19.30 Uhr starten und ich hatte mich wohlweislich nicht ange-
meldet, weil ich wusste dass es später werden würde.


----------



## Gromagus (24. Februar 2011)

Also meine DF Erfahrungen sind nicht ganz so negativ wie die meisten hier schreiben. Als reiner DD bekomme ich trotzdem nach 20-25 Minuten Invite (bleibt Zeit zum Farmen und Dailies machen) und meistens sind die Gruppen so gut, dass wir den Endboss legen. Wobei auch immer viel Blödsinn im Chat steht.

War am Montag mit meinem 82er DK in Thron der Gezeiten unterwegs. Nach dem Invite ist der Tank gleich off gegegangen, nach 5 Minuten wurde er gekickt. Dann neuen gesucht, was wieder ca. 10 Minuten dauerte. Da stand dann ein 80er DK in Questgrün und Nordend-Level-blau vor mir. Hab ihn mir angschaut und gefragt, ob er wirklich nur mit 3 Tanksachen das ganze hier angehen will. Seine Lebenspunkte waren auch 10k geringer als meine. Ich dachte mir, das kann ja ein heiterer Run werden. Aber wir sind durchgekommen, der Tank ist nur einmal beim 2. Boss verreckt, ansonsten ging es recht gut (vielleicht lag es auch am Heiler, ich hatte den Lebensbalken vom Tank nicht so im Blick). Nachdem wir die Inze fertig hatten und 3 Tankteile droppten (unter anderem auch das Schmuckstück) hab ich doch mal nen Blick ins Recount geworfen. Ok, Schaden des Tanks ca. 2k, alle 3 DD´s etwa 5-6k. Aber dann Punkt "Unterbrechungen": Ich 31x, ein Mage 8x, der Tank 0! Und das über die komplette Inze. *heul* Hauptsache wir haben den 80er DK ausgerüstet. Das hat mich echt aufgeregt, aber immerhin wieder 140 Gerechtigkeitspunkte eingesackt.

Und die Moral von der Geschicht: Als DK 2 DD-Skillungen haben lohnt sich nicht...

Meine bisher besten Erlebnisse hatte ich aber in Stadt der Tolvir hc. Dort war ich ca. 5 mal drin und hatte immer bomben Gruppen, die in 30-45 Minuten da durch sind und trotzdem jeden Boss gelegt haben. Alles ohne Wipes und Geflame. Allerdings wußten bei allen Gruppen alle Leute auch, was zu machen ist, egal ob Bosstaktiken (wie auf die Phönixe umschwenken bei Boss 3) als auch CC. Daher ist diese Inze aktuell mein Favorit...


----------



## Phash (24. Februar 2011)

gott..

gestern mit meinem Krieger mal wieder einen Druidenheiler bekommen...

Steinerner Kern, erste Mobgruppe Wipe (trotz 2 CCs - der CC vom Earthshaper ist gebrochen und hat uns gewiped... ^^)

zeite Mobgruppe ein toter. (Sap und Sheep!)

Jedesmal war der Heiler oom... Platz 1 im Heilmeter: Verjüngen und Nachwachsen ... und dann lange Zeit nichts...

Ich hab den Heiler ein wenig beobachtet, und er hat NUR Nachwachsen gespammed... hab ihm gesagt, spamm einfach Pflege auf mich, nutz WW VJ und LB auf mir und alles wird gut. Antwort: "Pflege is scheisse, das heilt nix" - "probiers"

Nächstes Trashpack. Ich markiere Milhouse mit einem Totenkopf, das wars. Ich dacht mir, den Earthshaper mach ich allein - bzw kümmer mich ums unterbrechen. Und wenn ich alle an mir kleben hab, dann rennt auch keiner weg und CC kann nur brechen, wo CC ist...

komisch. Nach diesem Trashpack waren wir alle auf 80%+ Life, der Heiler hatte noch 85% Mana und hat plötzlich mit Pflege alles geheilt bekommen ^^ ich krieg immer nur Nachwachsenspammer 
Der Wurm ging vorbildlich down. Nur die ranged haben das mit den Kristallen nicht so hinbekommen... Naja ging aber... Heiler war wegen den Kristallen dann zwar auch n bissl low vom Mana, aber ging.

Er hat dann an seiner UI irgendwas umgestellt und eigentlich nie Nachwachsen benutzt. Wir kamen gut durch, bis zu den Gruppen vor Boss 3...


----------



## Tomratz (25. Februar 2011)

Ich wollt mir Gestern vor dem Raid keine Hero mehr antun, ausserdem kann ich noch die
Hose für Gerechtigkeitspunkte gebrauchen, also nonhero über DF angemeldet.

Der Invite kam instant und es kam die Ini, die bei mir wohl gefühlte 90% aufpoppt,
Grim Batol.

Nun ist das inzwischen bei einer halbwegs brauchbaren Gruppe keine Herausforderung
mehr für mich (jedenfalls auf nonhero), also machte ich mir keine grossen Gedanken.

Tank war ein Pala, teilweise noch mit DD-equip auf Level 84.

Er rein in die erste richtige mobgruppe, kein cc, kein marken, ausserdem war ich noch
mit plündern der non elite mobs beschäftigt.

Also schnell hingerannt und etwas hektisch angefangen zu heilen, der Tank fiel trotzdem
um, wir haben dann die mobs mit den DD umgeholzt.

Als ich den Tank wieder aufgehoben hatte, hab ich darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass es
hilfreich ist, auf den Heiler zu warten (das hab ich durchaus höflich gemacht) und evtl.
auch zu marken bzw. cc zu nutzen.

Die zweite Mobgruppe hat er dann auch brav markiert, CC wurde wieder nicht genutzt
(war auch nicht wirklich nötig), es ging schon wesentlich besser, allerdings hat der 
Tank doch noch recht ordentlich Schaden gefressen.

Das bomben hat wohl recht gut geklappt, so dass wir am ziemlich schnell beim ersten
Boss angelangt sind.

Hier ist mir kurz vor Schluss wieder der Tank umgekippt, keine Ahnung, wie er das ge-
schafft hat, ich hab zwischendurch sogar ziemlich oft den flashheal genutzt (kann mir
das inzwischen auf nonhero leisten, der Manaregg ist recht gut geworden). War aber
kein Problem, mit ordentlich Heilung auf den stärksten DD fiel der Boss trotzdem.

Beim Trash vor Throngus hat der Tank dann eine etwas ungewöhnliche Spielweise an
den Tag gelegt, indem er erst den dicken Mob und seine Spießgesellen gepullt hat.

Auf unsere Frage, ob er denn die Drachen nicht auch legen will, antwortete er, die 
würden sie immer auslassen. Unserer Bitte, die doch sicherheitshalber auch zu legen
kam er allerdings ohne Murren nach.

Throngus war dann ein armes Opfer, ich ging aus dem Kampf mit mindestens 75%
Mana raus.

Weiter gings zum dritten Boss, den wir ohne weitere Verluste legen konnten und
anschliessend Richtung Erudax (der heisst doch so oder?).

Hier taten wir uns wieder etwas schwerer, weil das umkloppen der Adds nicht so
gut koordiniert war, es gab aber wieder keinerlei Probleme mit der Heilerei und
er biss recht flott ins Gras.

Für mich als Heiler gabs leider nichts abzustauben aber der Tank wird sich gefreut
haben, es sind mindestens zwei Tankteile gedroppt und er hat sie auch beide
bekommen.

Alles in allem ein entspannter Inirun, der als chillige Vorbereitung auf den Raid
ordentlich Stoff und auch noch bissi Gold eingebracht hat, mal ganz abgesehen
von den Gerechtigkeitspunkten.


----------



## Shantia (25. Februar 2011)

Gestern bin ich mit meinem Diszi-Priest 2 HC Inis gegangen.

Die erste sollte die verlorene Stadt der Tol'vir sein. DPS war zwar nicht sooooo berauschend, aber wir sind auch ohne CC's oder Manaprobleme durch mich gut durchgekommen, keine Wipes, keine Toten...

Zweite Ini war Vortexgipfel. Eigentlich nicht sonderlich schwer. 

Ich schau mir die Gruppenzusammenstellung an: 1 Hexer, 2 Druiden (Bär und Katze), 1 Krieger alle aus einer Gilde. Der "Tank" hatte nicht sooooo sonderlich viel Life, aber das sollte nicht das Thema sein. Als erstes spammt der Tank eine Ansage zu seinen CC-Methoden (alles GROSS GESCHRIEBEN DAMIT ES AUCH JEDER VERSTEHT), dann wird brav eines der Elementare verbannt und los geht es. Der  Tank hat es geschafft 2 Mobs an sich zu binden, der Rest hat wahllos auf alles gecastet was sich bewegt hat, einen der Mobs durfte sogar der arme Diszi tanken... Ich dachte mir: "Gut, die Gruppe kennst du auch als Tank, da ist es nicht so leicht alles zusammen zu ziehen, kann ja mal passieren). Keiner ist gestorben, Mana war auch noch ok, so haben wir uns dann weiter durch die Gruppen geschnetzelt. 
1. Boss war kein Problem, alle sind brav rausgelaufen wenn die Wirbelstürme kamen und alle haben überlebt. 
2. Boss war dann schon schwieriger. Ich heale viel mit Smite, vor allem wenn man fast nur Nahkämpfer hat, so schaffte es der arme Priester Aggro vom Boss zu ziehen -.- Verblasst und dann doch weiter mit "Heal". 

Die Mobgruppen vor dem Endboss (ich sage nur: Tempeladepten) waren dann nochmal ein ganz anderes Kaliber. Als erstes habe ich dann mal erklärt, dass der Hexer einen der Mobs mit Fear rausnehmen kann. Markiert und gefeart wurde der Priester der Lüfte (klingt ja wie ein Heiler -.-) Natürlich haben wir endlos an den Gruppen rumgekloppt bis irgendwann der Schaden zu groß wurde bzw. mein Mana nach 5 Minuten mit Schattengeist und allem zur Neige ging. 
Von der Idee dass der Tank evtl. Aggro von allen Mobs halten könnte habe ich mich schnell verabschiedet und dementsprechend als Offtank fungiert. 

Nach dem 2ten Wipe an einer Trashgruppe kam der Krieger auf die glorreiche Idee, er könne umspeccen auf Tank, da er ja somit öfter unterbrechen kann. Seine Gildenkameraden haben das begrüßt. Ich persönlich hatte die Hoffnung vielleicht somit einen Tank zu bekommen der auch die Aggro hält und ich somit ein bisschen weniger Stress haben würde... Aber unser Bärchen dachte ja garnicht daran umzuspeccen oder wenigstens in Katzenform zu gehen... Das Ende vom Lied war dass die DD-Katze dann auch noch in Bär gegangen ist und wir somit 3 Tanks an den Mobs hatten und trotzdem nix down bekommen haben... 

Da meine Ratschläge ignoriert wurden bin ich dann irgendwann entnervt aus der Ini raus und hab mich ins Schattenhochland zum Angeln verkrümelt. Das brauchte ich nach der Gruppe ganz dringend... 

Edit: Rechtschreibfehler und mir is grad noch eingefallen was der Tank als Grund für den ersten Wipe genannt hat: "Scheiß support" XD


----------



## Tomratz (25. Februar 2011)

Shantia schrieb:


> Da meine Ratschläge ignoriert wurden bin ich dann irgendwann entnervt aus der Ini raus und hab mich ins Schattenhochland zum Angeln verkrümelt. Das brauchte ich nach der Gruppe ganz dringend...




So geht es mir auch manchmal.

Die Gilde freuts, da kommt wenigstens mal wieder ne Ladung bufffood in die Bank


----------



## Schnatti (25. Februar 2011)

Shantia schrieb:


> Gestern bin ich mit meinem Diszi-Priest 2 HC Inis gegangen.



Also mit meinem Holy Priest übernehme ich die Adepten immer im Vortex. Die heilen mit gut 100k...ich spar Mana und er heilt keine von den Andern hoch


----------



## Urobeson (27. Februar 2011)

Heute hab ich mich mit meinem Jäger mal wieder in Random HCs gestürzt.

Drei Runs total chillig. Gut es gab ein, zwei Wipes und hin und wieder einen Toten. Einziges Highlight war der Krieger im Vortexgipfel, der sich zwar umgezogen hatte aber das umspeccen vergessen hatte, da war die erste Mobgruppe etwas spannender. Aber egal das kann passieren. Ich vergesse bei meiner Pala auch hin und wieder Zorn der Gerechtigkeit anzumachen. 

Dann am Abend noch ein Run. Ich wollte die dritte Kugel für die 359er Brust haben. Es ploppt der Steinerne Kern auf und als ich in der Ini stehe sind wir schon direkt vorm ersten Boss. Ok, muss ja noch nichts bedeuten. Tank und Pala-DD kommen aus der selben Gilde. Die Pala trägt wegen des coolen Zweihänders mal genau angesehen, aha, PvP-Waffe, weiter geschaut, aha, komplett PvP gekleidet. Na ja. Server angeschaut, ok, PvP-Server. Der Tank trug, soweit ich es sah, PvE-Zeug. Wenigstens etwas.
Geredet haben die zwei auch nichts. Ok, dann gings los. Wipe. Na gut, ist ja nicht schlimm. Wieder rein und nochmal versuchen. Mitten im Kampf, sterben sie schon wieder wie die Fliegen, ist der Heiler weg. Wipe. Auf dem Weg zurück waren dann Tank und Pala weg und in der Ini dann auch der Mage. Juhu, 35 Minuten gewartet für zwei Wipes und neuer Warteschlange.

Da war mir dann die Kugel doch egal auf einen anderen Twink gelogt und noch eine nh Ini mit dem gemacht.


----------



## Geschnapsnerv (28. Februar 2011)

todesminen hero 1:

mit tank rein, easy bis zum feindschnitter durchgetankt, schon gemerkt, dass die 3 dds aus der selben gilde waren und wie man ihren sinnfreien diskussionen entlehnen konnte, höchstens 16 und dass auch nur laut personalausweis. vor gericht hätte man ihnen bestimmt ein geistiges alter von 13 oder 14 zugeordnet.

sinnlose flames in alle richtungen und mobgruppen pull mit blizzard oder flammensäule. da ich ja im herzen ein gutmütiger taure bin, habe ich den geistig armen, hyperaktiven kids, permanent ihr virtuelles leben gerettet. ein fehler wie sich herausstellt.

der feindschnitter kam, sah uns und "erntete" alle beiden dds in jeder runde. aus dem funkelkreis rauslaufen war ansheinend eine funktion die ihre tastatur nicht hergab, da gab es nur 1,2,3,w und space.

nagut. tottanken kann ich so nen schnitter auch, bzw warten bis die dds wieder reingelaufen wären, wenn nciht der dritte dd die eles alle hochgelassen hätte.
wipe. neuer versuch. again. movementkrüppel hab ich ja besonders gern, vor allem die lernresistenten. eine wahre freude für jeden tank. wipe. heiler wird geflamt, warum er das nicht wegheilen kann. healer leavt. neuer heiler. wipe aufgrund der dds die im ernten stehen. wieder flames gegen den heiler vom 4,5k dps dk. ich leave. ...
meine güte
diese bengels

na gut neu für ne hero angemeldet. und was kam?

todesminen hero 2:
super. da kann ich ja meine schmach ausgleichen. locker flockig durchgetankt, bis zum goblin auf dem dicken, dann droppte das item nicht und alle leaven. man da hatte ich n papp auf...

hab mir danach 4 von meinem server gesucht und in rekordzeit grim batol gemacht.


----------



## failrage (28. Februar 2011)

Gnomeregan:

Tank springt mitten im Kampf vom Oberrang in die Mitte und loggt aus. Damit hat er die halbe Instanz gepullt, die natürlich zu uns, dem Rest der Gruppe, läuft. Schönen Dank.


----------



## Problembeere (28. Februar 2011)

Geschnapsnerv schrieb:


> nagut. tottanken kann ich so nen schnitter auch, bzw warten bis die dds wieder reingelaufen wären, wenn nciht der dritte dd die eles alle hochgelassen hätte.



Die spawnen inzwischen immer schneller je länger der Kampf dauert, irgendwann kann man also nicht mehr alle fernhalten.


----------



## Tikume (28. Februar 2011)

Wenn man zu dumm zum anmelden ist:


> [21:23:19][DG] [censored-Der Rat von Dalaran]: hat der ein erfolg
> [21:23:20][DG] [censored-Der Rat von Dalaran]: censored2?
> [21:23:37][P] [Tippy]: auf normal wohl eher nicht
> [21:23:45][P] [censored2-Der Rat von Dalaran]: den hier glaub nich hab nur für die anderen drei was gefunden
> ...


----------



## Chillers (28. Februar 2011)

AggroGnomicus schrieb:


> Ich wollte nun noch einen Kommentar zum Thema "Random-Raids" hier loslassen
> 
> Story so passiert letzten Sonntag.
> 
> ...



Huhu, wie genial!!! :laugh:


----------



## Nexilein (28. Februar 2011)

Shantia schrieb:


> Da meine Ratschläge ignoriert wurden bin ich dann irgendwann entnervt aus der Ini raus und hab mich ins Schattenhochland zum Angeln verkrümelt. Das brauchte ich nach der Gruppe ganz dringend...



Seit 6 Jahren frage ich mich, wie man auf die Idee kommt Angeln in WoW als Beruf zu implementieren.... Danke für die Antwort


----------



## Darthmage (1. März 2011)

Ich selbst spiele einen holy pala und erst vor ein paar Stunden ist mir folgendes passiert:

Zack der Invite ist da ich komm rein sehe aha Steinerner Kern und denke mir hey cool die ini aus der ich noch 2 teile brauche nice!
Kurz die Gruppe angeschaut und gesehen uhhh DK tank... Denke mir noch so uhh nich schon wieder (hab leider keine guten erfahrungen mit denen gemacht sind meist totale ausdauerpolster die gerne mal so viel schaden fressen wie ein DD). Aber ich denk noch so gib dir nen ruck und vergiss mal deine Vorurteile^^.

1. Trash grp (von vornherein sei angemerkt wir hatten schurke und magier in der Gruppe also genug CC´s)
Tank rennt rein frisst unglaubblich viel schaden und der Fury warri klaut ihm dauernd die aggro... Fury stirbt ich rezze und weiter

Anstat mit CC´s zu arbeiten das selbe bei der 2. grp...
Ich bekomme noch nen schönen Spruch Ala "hey heil ma anständig", nach einem kurzen Blick in Recount der mir verriet das ich im Schnitt irgendwo bei 12k Hps war dachte ich mir so hmm ich heile Tank und nen DD deren HP anzeige schneller auf und ab hoppelt als ein Hase auf Speed und habe dabei ne durchschnitts Heilung wie im Raid... Rückschluss: hey vlt hat der DK vergessen die richtige aura rein zu tun den sein EQ scheint in ordnung zu sein oder er ist einfach noch nit so imba equipt um HC trash ohne CC zu tanken...
Da ich selbst nicht viel Ahnung von dieser Klasse habe kommt folgender Satz von mir: frisst ja schon einiges an schaden haste vlt falsche Aura drin oder noch net umgeskillt? Dies wurde natürlich mit einem Herzlichen : Halts maul!! quitiert.

kurz vorm ersten Boss kam vom fury die Aussage: Pala sind doch eigentlich eh keine guten heiler sind eher tanks. Gefolgt von: ist 90K mana viel??
(Angemerkt sei an dieser stelle ich habe ein paar epics und sonst kein item unter 346 und die 90K waren unbuffed nach einem wipe bevor gebuffed wurde) 
Ich antwortete: glaube schon denke mal endcontet heiler haben vlt etwas über 100-110K 
Er: Ein kumpel von mir hat 135k Mana
Ich: epic equipment?
Er: neee noch nicht so gut 
Ich: Klasse?
Erriester
Ich frag noch schnell nach dem namen "Priesters" fand herraus das es ein Magier war und musste erstmal facepalmen weil der Fury wohl noch nie was vom Arsenal mitbekommen hat.
Boss sind wir dann 2 mal gewiped oder so woran natürlich ich alle schuld hatte weil meine 15K Hps nicht ausreichten die Gruppe am Leben zu halten die es Konsequent vorzog auf die Kristall adds zu warten oder sogar in diese reinzulaufen.


Teil 2 der "Spaß" geht weiter...
So neuer Tank und für den Fury kam ein hexer als Ersatz nachdem beide "voller einsicht" (NOOOT) geleaved sind.
Ich nun endlich der annahme das wird was... :Käse: keiner springt bei den erbeben Trashs und beim 2. boss naja haben wirs dann mit hängen und würgen geschafft...
Bis zum 3. boss gings noch.
Tank pullt und failt bei fast jeder Fähigkeit des Bosses -.-" (erwähnt sei das er sich vorher noch über movement krüppel aufgeregt hatte das würde er seit 6 jahren schon ertragen)
mal steh ich da und penne und denk mir soo alle haben soweit genug leben bubble ist nicht ready und Aufopferung auch nicht trotzdem okay ich hau danach einfach nen lichtblitz aufn Tank dann passt das.. was ist Tank versucht dem großen AOE auszuweichen dreht den Boss in meine Richtung und ich sowie Hexer sterben...
Nun kommt "Heil mal anständig normalerweise kann man den boss zu 2. machen wenn der heiler nicht so oft stirbt konzentriere dich mal was"
Nachdem ich ihm erklährt habe das hätte er den boss net um knapp 160° gedreht alles in Ordnung gewesen sei, motzt er rum von wegen "da muss man dann doch ausweichen"
ich total angepisst mittlerweile schauz ihn an "eh ich war am pennen und du drehst den Boss in meine Richtung weich du mal lieber ordentlich aus!"
er einen auf obercool "ohh man macht doch auf den boss nen dot drauf damit man nicht einpennt" ich "ja wat ich hab nur ein Nahkampfsiegel soll ich mich ranstellen und jedes mal das Siegel wechseln?" er "na siehste dann nimm das doch. Leider war bei so viel fail es gar nicht möglich denn ich konnte es mir netma leisten GC´s zu verschwenden indem ich siegel wechsel oder mal melee hits mache oder laufe oder sonst was... Nachdem der Herr Tank dann mitten drin stehen bleibt und krepiert denk ich mir auch nur noch: meine fresse ich muss hier raus
Das war doch mal ein schöner run oder wie seht ihr das?


----------



## Chillers (1. März 2011)

Darthmage schrieb:


> Ich selbst spiele einen holy pala und erst vor ein paar Stunden ist mir folgendes passiert:
> 
> Das war doch mal ein schöner run oder wie seht ihr das?



Nice story, solltest Fantasyschreiber werden.


----------



## Kamikasi (1. März 2011)

Meine Erfahrung derzeit in Randomheroes immer spät Nachts, waren die lustigsten und angenehmsten Gruppen die ich so erlebt habe, kein Geflame, Gewhine und man hat aufeinander gewartet und ist nicht Stur vorgestürmt wenn der Heiler nachtanken musste.


----------



## Chuckzz (1. März 2011)

Kamikasi schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung derzeit in Randomheroes immer spät Nachts, waren die lustigsten und angenehmsten Gruppen die ich so erlebt habe, kein Geflame, Gewhine und man hat aufeinander gewartet und ist nicht Stur vorgestürmt wenn der Heiler nachtanken musste.



Ist auch logisch.

Kinder schlafen, die Leute wollen kurz HC's rushen. Nachts ist einfach die beste Zeit zum raiden/Hc machen.


----------



## Fedaykin (1. März 2011)

Oh je. Ich weiß garnicht wo ich anfangen soll. 

Selten habe ich jemanden gesehen der sich selbst ein so wunderschönes Eigentor geschossen hat....in einem unwahrscheinlich unschönen Deutsch.



Darthmage schrieb:


> Zack der Invite ist da ich komm rein sehe aha Steinerner Kern und denke mir hey cool die ini aus der ich noch 2 teile brauche nice!
> Kurz die Gruppe angeschaut und gesehen uhhh DK tank... Denke mir noch so uhh nich schon wieder (hab leider keine guten erfahrungen mit denen gemacht sind meist totale ausdauerpolster die gerne mal so viel schaden fressen wie ein DD). Aber ich denk noch so gib dir nen ruck und vergiss mal deine Vorurteile^^.



Satzzeichen sind zwar keine Rudeltiere, aber wenigsten ein paar Punkte und Komma wären nett...



Darthmage schrieb:


> Ich bekomme noch nen schönen Spruch Ala "hey heil ma anständig",



Ala? Meinst du Allah? Alladin? Oder vielleicht das französische à la?



Darthmage schrieb:


> (Angemerkt sei an dieser stelle ich habe ein paar epics und sonst kein item unter 346 und die 90K waren unbuffed nach einem wipe bevor gebuffed wurde)
> Ich antwortete: glaube schon denke mal endcontet heiler haben vlt etwas über 100-110K



Ohje, das schmerzt wirklich. Unser Raidpala liegt bei rund 140k. Wo wir wieder bei dem Eigentor wären.



Darthmage schrieb:


> Ich frag noch schnell nach dem namen "Priesters" fand herraus das es ein Magier war und musste erstmal *facepalmen*



Was zum Geier soll das denn bitte sein? Das ist doch wirklich nur ein böser Scherz, oder?



Darthmage schrieb:


> Boss sind wir dann 2 mal gewiped oder so woran natürlich ich alle schuld hatte weil meine 15K Hps nicht ausreichten die Gruppe am Leben zu halten die es Konsequent vorzog auf die Kristall adds zu warten oder sogar in diese reinzulaufen.



15k HPS? Wo hast du gespielt? In deinem WinterWonderland? Im LaLa-Land?

Unsere Heiler haben bei Cho'gall 10k HPS und sind damit verflixt gut. Ja 12k HPS sind auch drin kein Thema, natürlich alles abhängig vom Encounter. Aber 15k HPS mit deiner Ausrüstung. Schon klar.

Alles in allem ein Text der mich nachdenklich stimmt. Ist das unsere Zukunft? Wenn ja, dann gnade uns Gott.

so long


----------



## Kyrador (1. März 2011)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> 15k HPS? Wo hast du gespielt? In deinem WinterWonderland? Im LaLa-Land?



Nene, er hat sich vertan und hat gerade vom Chimaeron HM geredet... not 
15k HPS? Soviel hab ich nichtmal beim eben erwähnten Chimaeron HM, und da musst du als Heiler schon verdammt auf zack sein und ne Menge Heilung rausdrücken...


----------



## Shjn (1. März 2011)

wow 15k hps.. echt? zeig wie das machst. also mein main is ein pala healer und ich komm aber bei spamheal so grade mal auf 13-15k. und du machst das mit deiner gear? hast du ein eigenes item das dir 100% wieder verschafft? 
des musst mal raushauen sowas. Des was du grade von dir gegeben hast nennen andere "LÜGEN". Das is genauso genial wie ein DPS der mir erzählen will er macht 30k dps single Target. 

Naja... Back to Topic:

Samstag Nachmittag. Ich auf meinem Pala Healer in nen Random HC. Gruppe nach sage und schreibe 10min (echt viel als Heiler wenn ihr mich fragt) gefunden.
DK (ist rein als Tank gekommen)
Warrior (hat Tank / DPS gewählt)
Druid (DPS)
Hunter (DPS)
Pala (ich selbst. healer)

Instanz war Tolvir. Nach dem die Buffs verteilt waren stell ich fest das der DK u Warrior aus der gleichen Gilde sind. Is ja nix schlimmes. Doch dann stell ich fest beide sind in Tankgear und Spec. Also ich zu den beiden "Kann bitte nur einer Tanken?" (Anmerkung: Die Rüstung beider war ja gar nicht mal so schlecht). Kommt als Antwort von dem DK: "Hab nur Tank Spec und Gear" <- Im Zeitalter von Dualspec auf LVL30 und um 10g nicht wirklich verständlich aber naja. Der Warrior antwortet: "Würd ich ja gerne. Hab aber leider keinen Spec dazu und auch nur 3 DPS Items."
Also was solls. Mach mas halt mit 2 Tanks. War witzig zum Heilen. Nur die Bossfights ham a bissi lang dauert.


----------



## RedShirt (1. März 2011)

DK + Kriegertank ist doch OK.

Krieger -> Vigilance auf DK -> Krieger kriegt Vengeance und damit dick AP -> mehr DPS.

DK als Aggromonster hält gegen den Singletarget dann auch aggro. -> passt.


----------



## Problembeere (1. März 2011)

Orkano schrieb:


> Das is genauso genial wie ein DPS der mir erzählen will er macht 30k dps single Target.



Öhm ja, Halfus nhc(!):
Katze:30k
Sv Hunter:30k
Muti Rogue: 28k
Restliche DDs keiner unter 25k.
Noch Fragen?

BTT
Was heros angeht kann ich nicht wirklich was erzählen weil ich lange keine war, aus Zeit- aber vor allem Motivationsgründen.
Dafür habe ich in letzter Zeit verstärkt den Hexer und DK-Tank durch nhcs geschickt weil beide da noch Equipment brauchen können, bzw ich mich mit dem Dk noch keine heros traue obwohl das ilvl vorhanden wäre.
Und alles in allem kann ich sagen, dass ich bisher fast ausschließlich gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe!

Viel schlimmer ist es in den lowlevel Instanzen. Da wird von den imba roxxor pros gleich ordentlich geflamed wenn rauskommt, dass einer Anfänger ist. Kein Wunder, dass WoW Spieler verliert wenn man vielleicht zwei, drei Wochen spielt und in jeder Ini nur angemault wird was für ein Failbob man ist und keine Hilfe kriegt. (Frag mich halt wie die Leute dass dann lernen sollen.)
War vor paar Tagen zb mit meiner kleinen Priesterin in Gnomeregan. Hatte eigentlich Shadow anegfangen zu skillen kam aber immer als Heal rein also dachte ich mir so, passt skillste mal um auf holy. Dann gleich angemeldet aber nicht dran gedacht, das Häkchen bei DD rauszunehmen (ja, mein Fail, ich weiß ^^). Kam natürlich ausnahmsweise als dd rein.
Wurde sofort geflamed warum ich als holy dd machen will, woraufhin ich meinen Fehler erklärt habe und anbot, das Heilen zu übernehmen, das eigentlich einem anderen Priester zugeteilt war, der noch dazu eh Shadow geskillt war. Hätte ja also gepasst, wenn wir einfach Rollen tauschen.
Daraufhin wurde ich übelst voll geflamed, dass ich ein kackboon bin der sich nicht anmelden kann und jeder macht das, als was er rein gekommen ist und überhaupt bin ich voll fail und sollte meinen Chara löschen oder gleich meinen ganzen Account. O_o'
Ich mein klar, ich hab nen Fehler gemacht, aber hallo? Nachdem ich dann trotz holy skill den meisten Schaden auf den ersten Boss gemacht hatte war zum Glück Ruhe. Auf dem Level macht das ja noch nicht so nen großen Unterschied. Aber trotzdem. Da kann man sich ja nur an den Kopf greifen und lachen.


Ach und edit: ich hab mit meinem DK auch nur nen Tank Spec, weil ich einfach keinen Bock auf DK DD hab. Man bin ich fail D: D: D:
*Kopf schüttel*


----------



## Shjn (1. März 2011)

ich red ja nicht von raid dps. im raid is was anders.


----------



## Caramba3008 (1. März 2011)

Problembeere schrieb:


> Öhm ja, Halfus nhc(!):
> Katze:30k
> Sv Hunter:30k
> Muti Rogue: 28k
> ...



Ja Frage! Ich frage mich wie man sowas schreiben kann und es auch noch ernst meinen und als Argument nutzen kann.
Will hier weiss Gott keinen Flamen aber er meinte bestimmt nicht Halfus DPS Werte... Denn diese als DPS Angabe zu nehmen ist genauso Sinnlos 
wie die von Magmaul. Wenn du dich jetzt Fragst wieso überlege dir was speziell an diesen Encountern die DPS Werte steigert.


----------



## Problembeere (1. März 2011)

Woher weißt du denn, dass es ernst gemeint war?


----------



## Kyrador (1. März 2011)

Faszinierend, wie manche Leute mit Zahlen um sich werfen, aber letztlich doch keine Ahnung haben, was die bedeuten... ihr solltet Politiker werden


----------



## RedShirt (1. März 2011)

30k bei Halfus?
Das ist aber mau...

Warum wird eigentlich ein Raidboss hergenommen, der durch den Drachenbuff wesentlich (!) mehr Dmg nimmt?

So ein Blödsinn.

warte, ich poste mal meine Boss-DPS aus Thron der Gezeiten.... 
67k ... oh nein =( bin ich schlecht...
95k hat mal ein Fury hingelegt.

Ich geh mal re-rollen.... NOT.

/facepalm


----------



## Problembeere (1. März 2011)

RedShirt xD <3
Halfus um zu zeigen, das Werte so stark variieren können. Gut und nun hoffe ich auf weitere amüsante Geschichten aus den rnd Gruppen.


----------



## Tomratz (1. März 2011)

Ich war Gestern in meiner für wahrscheinlich längere Zeit letzten Non hero Ini.

Warum?, nicht weil ich es so fürchterlich finde, nein, ich bin endlich so weit, dass
ich mit den Gerechtigkeitsmarken kein besseres Equip mehr kriegen kann, also
machen nonheros für mich keinen Sinn mehr. Ausnahmen wird es sicher geben,
wenn Gildies was aus nonheros brauchen.

Meine "Abschlussini" waren die Hallen des Ursprungs, sowieso eine meiner 
Lieblingsinstanzen.

Tank war ein Pala, wie der Rest der Gruppe zusammengesetzt war, hab ich mir
nicht gemerkt. Heiler war ich (holypriest).

Nachdem er bei der ersten Gruppe ein markieren nicht für nötig gehalten hat,
wurde es tatsächlich etwas eng, passiert ist aber nichts schlimmes.

Etwas vorsichtiger geworden, hat es dann auch mit dem markieren und sogar
ansatzweise mit CC geklappt, irgendwie hatte ich das Gefühl, dass das Equip
des Tanks noch nicht so prall war, er hat schon zwischenzeitlich ordentlich
Schaden gefressen.

Gleichwohl war es alles in allem ein entspannter Inirun und bei Isiset ist sogar
das von mir vor Tagen noch heissersehnte Item (Blut von Isiset) gedroppt und
ich habe es bekommen. Witzigerweise brauch ich es jetzt gar nicht mehr so
dringend, aber na ja, was solls.


Abends gab es dann sogar noch einen nicht geplanten Rnd-Raid auf den PvP-Boss,
der völlig unspektakulär lief, leider hat er nichts für mich gedroppt, aber die
Gildenbank hat sich über einen Mahlstromkristall gefreut.


----------



## Littletall (1. März 2011)

In letzter Zeit gehe ich viel mit Gildies los, aber einer fehlt meistens noch. Am Sonntag war dies der Tank.

Also haben wir uns angemeldet: Heilig Priester, Magier, Jäger und Schamane. Als Tank wird uns ein Worgen DK zugeteilt und wir landen in Grim Batol.

Grim ist noch nicht so mein Ding. Ich hab mich entschieden, erstmal zu gucken, was der Tank macht.

Und der fängt an zu hetzen. Von einer Gruppe in die nächste. Auf CC verzichtet er völlig. Und das, obwohl er extremen Schaden nimmt und von mir teilweise nur mit Blitzheilung oben gehalten werden kann. In der Regel reicht eine Blitzheilung ab und an mal aus, aber nicht fünf hintereinander.
Nach dem Drachenbomben bitte ich, das Tempo runterzunehmen. Gut, das hat er wenigstens gehört und es ungefähr bis nach Throngus gemacht.

Dort stehen ja diese fiesen Zwielichtbetörer rum. Die machen einen sich stackenden Debuff, der übelst Schaden reinhaut (10k alle 2 Sekunden oder so, wenn er sich hochstackt) und zwar so schnell, dass man das kaum runternehmen kann. Nachdem es bei zwei Gruppen insgesamt 5 Tote gab (allerdings keine Wipes), bitte ich um CC, wenn es so viele sind und sie noch viel Energie haben.

Das wird natürlich nicht gehört. Warum meine Gildies nicht einfach den CC gemacht haben? Der liebe DK hat natürlich sein Tod und Verfall direkt unter die Mobs gelegt, da war an CC nicht zu denken. Es stirbt schon wieder ein DD, weil der liebe Tank gehetzt ist und ich bitte ihn, doch bitte mal auf mein Mana zu warten. Ich rezze den DD, buffe und heile ihn hoch und der Tank ist an der nächsten Gruppe und stirbt, als ich noch Kuchen esse. Seltsamerweise ist die Gruppe ohne Tank besser umgefallen als mit. Ich fang dann an, mit dem Tank zu streiten, weil er wieder nicht gewartet hat. Er nur: "Du hattest 100%." Ich dann nur: "Was? Das waren 47 %!"

Beim dritten Boss failen wir etwas. Zuerst mein Freund, der als Magier drin war und dann ich (das Elementar kam aber auch echt fies). Der DK verlässt uns.

Wir kriegen einen Worgen Druiden zugeteilt und der Rest der Inze klappt super. Keine Toten, CC wird gesetzt, auf mein Mana wird gewartet und wir stauben sogar den Erfolg beim Endboss ab. Außerdem konnte ich mich über die Blutrotgebadeten Armschienen freuen.


Der Fail beim dritten Boss von meinem Freund sah schon witzig aus, muss ich noch erwähnen. Er hat das Feuerelementar nicht gesehen und alle drei DDs sind gleichzeitig gestorben.


----------



## Metadron72 (1. März 2011)

Littletall schrieb:


> Der Fail beim dritten Boss von meinem Freund sah schon witzig aus, muss ich noch erwähnen. Er hat das Feuerelementar nicht gesehen und alle drei DDs sind gleichzeitig gestorben.




kenn ich allerdings haben sich da alle dämlich angestellt, wenn der kiter mal pennt...MUSS man nicht stehen bleiben und sich vom add zerbomben lassen !!!
regt mich jedesmal auf in grim, der kiter macht schon das add *hirn aus*


----------



## Darthmage (1. März 2011)

Orkano schrieb:


> wow 15k hps.. echt? zeig wie das machst. also mein main is ein pala healer und ich komm aber bei spamheal so grade mal auf 13-15k. und du machst das mit deiner gear? hast du ein eigenes item das dir 100% wieder verschafft?
> des musst mal raushauen sowas. Des was du grade von dir gegeben hast nennen andere "LÜGEN". Das is genauso genial wie ein DPS der mir erzählen will er macht 30k dps single Target.






-Scytale- schrieb:


> 15k HPS? Wo hast du gespielt? In deinem WinterWonderland? Im LaLa-Land?
> 
> Unsere Heiler haben bei Cho'gall 10k HPS und sind damit verflixt gut. Ja 12k HPS sind auch drin kein Thema, natürlich alles abhängig vom Encounter. Aber 15k HPS mit deiner Ausrüstung. Schon klar.
> 
> ...




@ Scytale: Mag sein das ich mir nicht mehr so die Mühe gemacht habe beim verfassen des Postes da ich einfach nur Dampf ablassen wollte und es irgendwann Nachts zwischen schlafen und zocken war.Das mit den 140K pala schön und gut nur ich habe noch nicht den endcontent gesehen oder bin so gut equipt deswegen habe ich auch geschrieben "ich GLAUBE endcontent heiler haben so 100-110k"Bzw schafft der das echt unbuffed??? Zu der Pala heal sache:Ich weiß nicht wieso das so extrem für euch ist?Ich will es mal kurz erklären:Die größte Heilung die ich habe heilt in 2.0 sek für unkritisch 23k, wenn ich es also auf einen DD wirke bekommt der Tank 50% der Heilung ab durch flamme des Glaubens das sind dann 11,5 Dazu kommen ~5k durch das Talent bei dem ich mich bei jeder Heilung nochma selbst heile wovon auch wieder die hälfte auf den Spieler mit flamme des Glaubens übertragen werden. Das heißt ich habe nun mit diesem zauber innerhalb von 2 Sekunden: 42k Heilung gemacht...Das währen ja Theoretisch 21k Hps aber da man Movement, das benutzen von Heiliger Schock, WoD, und noch andere Faktoren abziehen muss wie z.b. das manche Heilungen (besonders die auf einen selbst) vlt ins Leere gehen oder das regelmäßige nutzen von Richturteilen. Man kommt locker auf 9-10k Hps da man normalerweise den Zauber auch nicht durchspamt bzw dies auch meist nicht nötig hat landet man halt bei 9-10k wenn man jetz noch unter Druck heilt und besonders dann wenn man seinen Wächter zündet oder Göttliche bitte mit Wings dann kommt man schell auf ganz hohe Werte^^.Ich hatte bis jetzt noch nicht viel Cata Raid Erfahrung muss ich ehrlich sagen aber ihr vergesst immer das es auf Wichtige Faktoren ankommt: Muss ich mich viel bewegen? Wie lange dauert der Kampf?Bei einer 5mann Instanz sind die Kämpfe recht kurz und dort kann man schon eher spamen ohne am Ende des Kampfes oom zu sein^^Ergo weder die Heiler in deiner Raid Gruppe bei Cho'gall sind schlecht noch bin ich überaus gut es kommt auf die Situationen an in denen du heilst, Cho'gall habe ich noch nicht kennen lernen dürfen aber ich kann mir vorstellen das der Kampf länger als 1-2 min dauert^^

Edit: ich hatte letztens nen mage in der Gruppe der hat 30K dps gemacht jedoch wurde es immer weniger weil die CD´s ja net so lange halten^^


----------



## Fedaykin (1. März 2011)

Darthmage schrieb:


> @ Scytale: Mag sein das ich mir nicht mehr so die Mühe gemacht habe beim verfassen des Postes da ich einfach nur Dampf ablassen wollte und es irgendwann Nachts zwischen schlafen und zocken war.Das mit den 140K pala schön und gut nur ich habe noch nicht den endcontent gesehen oder bin so gut equipt deswegen habe ich auch geschrieben "ich GLAUBE endcontent heiler haben so 100-110k"Bzw schafft der das echt unbuffed??? Zu der Pala heal sache:Ich weiß nicht wieso das so extrem für euch ist?Ich will es mal kurz erklären:Die größte Heilung die ich habe heilt in 2.0 sek für unkritisch 23k, wenn ich es also auf einen DD wirke bekommt der Tank 50% der Heilung ab durch flamme des Glaubens das sind dann 11,5 Dazu kommen ~5k durch das Talent bei dem ich mich bei jeder Heilung nochma selbst heile wovon auch wieder die hälfte auf den Spieler mit flamme des Glaubens übertragen werden. Das heißt ich habe nun mit diesem zauber innerhalb von 2 Sekunden: 42k Heilung gemacht...Das währen ja Theoretisch 21k Hps aber da man Movement, das benutzen von Heiliger Schock, WoD, und noch andere Faktoren abziehen muss wie z.b. das manche Heilungen (besonders die auf einen selbst) vlt ins Leere gehen oder das regelmäßige nutzen von Richturteilen. Man kommt locker auf 9-10k Hps da man normalerweise den Zauber auch nicht durchspamt bzw dies auch meist nicht nötig hat landet man halt bei 9-10k wenn man jetz noch unter Druck heilt und besonders dann wenn man seinen Wächter zündet oder Göttliche bitte mit Wings dann kommt man schell auf ganz hohe Werte^^.Ich hatte bis jetzt noch nicht viel Cata Raid Erfahrung muss ich ehrlich sagen aber ihr vergesst immer das es auf Wichtige Faktoren ankommt: Muss ich mich viel bewegen? Wie lange dauert der Kampf?Bei einer 5mann Instanz sind die Kämpfe recht kurz und dort kann man schon eher spamen ohne am Ende des Kampfes oom zu sein^^Ergo weder die Heiler in deiner Raid Gruppe bei Cho'gall sind schlecht noch bin ich überaus gut es kommt auf die Situationen an in denen du heilst, Cho'gall habe ich noch nicht kennen lernen dürfen aber ich kann mir vorstellen das der Kampf länger als 1-2 min dauert^^
> 
> Edit: ich hatte letztens nen mage in der Gruppe der hat 30K dps gemacht jedoch wurde es immer weniger weil die CD´s ja net so lange halten^^



Auch nach dem Aufstehen bzw. Mitten am Tag werden deine Beiträge auch nicht besser, geschweige denn realistischer.


----------



## Darthmage (1. März 2011)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Auch nach dem Aufstehen bzw. Mitten am Tag werden deine Beiträge auch nicht besser, geschweige denn realistischer.



Schön wäre es wenn du mir sagst wo du anderer Meinung bist.


----------



## Phribos (1. März 2011)

Fängt bei der Optik an und hört mit dem Inhalt auf, ist aber nur eine Vermutung..


----------



## Darthmage (1. März 2011)

Phribos schrieb:


> Fängt bei der Optik an und hört mit dem Inhalt auf, ist aber nur eine Vermutung..



Danke das du ihm unter die arme greifst indem du für ihn unglaublich präzise aufzählst welcher meiner Werte nicht stimmen kann -.-"


----------



## Fedaykin (1. März 2011)

Darthmage schrieb:


> Danke das du ihm unter die arme greifst indem du für ihn unglaublich präzise aufzählst welcher meiner Werte nicht stimmen kann -.-"



Besser hätte ich es auch nicht aufzählen können. Des Weiteren habe ich bereits alles in einem meinem vorherigen Beiträge geschrieben. Und sind wir mal ehrlich, so wichtig ist es wirklich nicht....


----------



## Darthmage (1. März 2011)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Besser hätte ich es auch nicht aufzählen können. Des Weiteren habe ich bereits alles in einem meiner vorherigen Beiträge geschrieben. Und sind wir mal ehrlich, so wichtig ist es wirklich nicht....



Ich lasse mich nur nicht gerne als Lügner hinstellen das sollte verständlich sein...
Wobei ich es hasse wenn man mich kritisiert, ich dann erkläre wieso es ist wie es ist, nur um dann zu hören es sei unrealistisch... ich weiß nicht wie lange du einen Holy Paladin spielst... ohh wait du spielst keinen oder täusche ich mich den falls doch wüsstest du von den Mechaniken bescheid und würdest nicht einfach nur Zahlen in den Raum werfen von Paladinen aus deinem Raid die vielleicht wirklich in der Lage wären wirklich haltbare Kritik hier zu schreiben.


----------



## Schuulz (1. März 2011)

Leute  beruhigt euch...

@darthmage: deine Geschichte war schön zu lesen, hab sogar leicht die Mundwinkel verzogen was gemeinhin als Lächeln gedeutet werden konnte - wen interessieren denn die Zahlen? Die Geschichte war der Content^^

@scytale: sicherlich kann man jeden Post auf Form, Inhalt und vor allem Richtigkeit bewerten, aber nicht jeder kann deine Kritik verstehen  ich finde, hier geht es doch nur um Unterhaltung

und nun: back to toppic^^


----------



## Ursusarctos (2. März 2011)

Hallo 
Es ist schon ärgerlich wenn die Spieler "im Stress" in Dungeons und Schlachtfeldern ständig rumflamen, und es manchmal noch nicht einmal klar wird, was Sie überhaupt bemängeln.
Aber warum herrscht hier im Forum auch oftmals so ein aggressives Klima?
Ist es wirklich zuviel verlangt, das man sich nur zu Wort meldet wenn man entweder was interessantes oder etwas konstruktives mit zu teilen hat.
Diejenigen von euch die sich auch über das sinn- und hirnlose Flamen ärgern, tröstet euch gegen "D*heit" ist kein Kraut gewachsen.
Diejenigen von euch die ständig rumflamen, denkt bitte vorher nach und fasst euch mal an eure Nase.
Gruß
Ursusarctos


----------



## Fedaykin (2. März 2011)

Ursusarctos schrieb:


> Hallo
> Es ist schon ärgerlich wenn die Spieler "im Stress" in Dungeons und Schlachtfeldern ständig rumflamen, und es manchmal noch nicht einmal klar wird, was Sie überhaupt bemängeln.
> Aber warum herrscht hier im Forum auch oftmals so ein aggressives Klima?
> Ist es wirklich zuviel verlangt, das man sich nur zu Wort meldet wenn man entweder *was interessantes oder etwas konstruktives mit zu teilen hat*.
> ...



Du sagst es


----------



## Tomratz (3. März 2011)

Da es in diesem Thread um Random Gruppen Geschichten geht, möchte ich gern mal zum ursprünglichen Thema zurück kommen.

Ich hatte zwar Gestern geschrieben dass ich am Dienstag wohl für längere Zeit in meiner letzten Nonhero Ini gewesen bin, aber wie das Leben so spielt, hab ich dann Gestern doch wieder eine nonhero besucht.

Grund dafür war, dass einer unserer "Nachwuchstanks" (Level 84) jemanden aus der Gilde gesucht hat, der mit ihm in ne
Ini geht, damit er das tanken üben kann.

Was bietet sich da besser an als ein 85er, halbwegs brauchbar ausgerüsteter Heiler?

Also hab ich schnell meine Dailies auf Tol Barad fertig gemacht, hab mir das Schmuckstück der Wächter endlich geholt und
bin nach SW um meinen Rucksack zu entrümpeln (waren nur noch zwei Plätze frei).

Dann angemeldet und mit der Kombi Tank und Heiler natürlich Instant in die Ini gekommen -> HdU.

Die Gruppe hat sich freundlich begrüsst und los gings.

Unser Tanknachwuchs ist direkt, ohne zu marken in die erste Mobgruppe gerannt, es wurde etwas hektisch, aber wir
haben die Mobs gepackt. Danach kam meine Ansage, dass markieren, ggfs. sogar CC nicht verkehrt wären; das wurde,
zumindest was das markieren betrifft, in der Folge auch getan.

Beim ersten Boss dann der Flüster vom Tank "was hab ich hier zu beachten?, war noch nie hier".

Da sich aber die DD schon abgesprochen hatten, wer links und wer rechts an den Schalter geht, hab ich ihm gesagt
er solle den Boss einfach ganz normal tanken, den Rest mache schon die Gruppe. So war es dann auch, die DD 
haben prima ihren Job gemacht, das heilen fiel auch recht leicht.

Irgendwann zwischen dem zweiten und dritten Boss hab ich dann mal der Gruppe gesagt dass der Tank die Ini noch
nicht als Tank kennt, es hat weder jemand instant die Gruppe verlassen, noch hat jemand geflamed, im Gegenteil,
unser Kleiner durfte sogar auf ein DD-Teil für second auf Bedarf würfeln, nachdem er gefragt hatte.

Wir haben nur vier Bosse gemacht und bei den Zusatzbossen nur die Mobs gekillt, weil nicht alle die Zeit für einen
Clearrun hatten, aber zumindest hat sich jeder die Zeit genommen um die Mobs zu legen, die brachten unserem
Nachwuchstank ja auch noch XP.

Es war eine richtig angenehme Truppe, der Kleine hat einiges übers tanken gelernt und ist mit einem Tank und einem
DD-Teil belohnt worden.


----------



## Famenio (3. März 2011)

Heute will ich mal die Geschichte von einem Tank erzählen, der keine Ahnung hat, und doch meint er wäre es 

Es war gestern Nachmittag, bei einer lauen Brise durch mein Zimmer, 
als ich mich für eine RND-NH-INI als Druiden-heiler anmeldete.
Da ich am liebsten über inis level, 
weil ich das Questen nicht erfunden habe 
ist das also nicht meine erste als Heiler gewesen.

Ich also in den Browser eingereiht und nach einigen Momenten einen Invite bekommen.

Gruppenzusammenstellung:
Paladin-Tank
Schurke
Hexer
Todesritter
Druide

Wir kamen in die Schwarzfelshöhlen.
nicht gerade eine schwere Instanz auf nh,
also habe ich mir gedacht, geht recht zügig
und danach kann man dann gleich noch eine laufen, 
bevor die Frau wieder meckert, dass man zu lange spielt 

Also auf gehts, Tank pullt ersten Gruppen zusammen, 
DDs machen Schaden, Trash fällt um, sieht schonma gut aus ... 

Aber ich würde das ja nicht schreiben, wenn nicht was schlimmes pasiert wäre ... 

1. Boss wird gepullt, aber Moment ... waren nicht hinter dem Boss noch Adds?
Jop, da waren welche und sie kamen auch gleich zu mir gelaufen und wollten mich begrüßen ... 
Und von Links kam auch noch ne Pat auf mich zu ... Mensch, heute bist de ja wieder beliebt.
Haben mich aber n bischen doll geknuddelt, bin doch glatt umgefallen.

Naja ... kann passieren, Tank kann die ja übersehen oder vergessen haben ... 
Aber warum, nachdem alle wieder rein sind und gebuffed haben, 
vergisst er das auch noch ein 2. Mal?  

Ok, beim 3. Mal hat er es dann begriffen, die Truppen mitzutanken, neben dem Boss ...
und auch da nur knapp einem Wipe entgangen ... 
Er hat noch nichts weiter gesagt bis wir zu meinem Freund dem Flammensäulenboss kommen.
Auf Hero ein Beweis-Boss eines Tanks, dass er doch einigermaßen spielen kann, 
auf nh nicht gerade die welt.
Aber raus ziehen sollte man ihn schonmal aus der Säule, nach 4, 5, 6, ... 
"Hallo, rauszi..."
"Boah bis du n Noobheiler ... beim 1. Boss schon 2x gewiped und jetzt schon wieder ..."
"Ehm ja ... beim 1. Boss sollte man erst die Trashgruppen weg m..."

-->Sie wurden aus der Gruppe entfernt!

Na das war ja mal wieder eine liebe Gruppe


----------



## Alux (3. März 2011)

Das Lustigste war meine erste HC mit Cata als Tank^^.
Reine Gildengruppe bestehen aus:
ich DK Tank
meine Gildenchefin als Heilerin
3 weitere DDs

wie gesagt meine erste mit Cata und ich hatte dementsprechend schlechte Stats aber nix gesagt. sagen wirs mal so: meine Chefin hätte mir am Liebsten durchs TS durch den Kopf abgerissen^^ ging aber trotzdem recht gut und wir hatten unseren Spaß

das einzige was mir noch manchmal passiert ist das Tanken in Frostpräsi jaja zu sehr von früher gewöhnt^^


----------



## Najsh (4. März 2011)

Moin.

lvl garde meine heal druiden - und gehe dabei ausschliesslich rdm. Meine Erfahrung bis gestern Abend durchweg positiv.

Ini: Steinerne Kern
Oft gelesen - aber bis jetzt nie erlebt. Gruppe findet sich grade zusammen, bevor auch nur durchgebuffed wird,
sieht man Bärchen-Tank bereits am Horizont in die erste Gruppe rennen. 

Schau ma mal was das wird....

Tank völlig unfähig auch nur ansatzweise aggro zu halten, wenigstens Mill als main target markieren, Fehlanzeige.
So ging das bei allen Gruppen bis zum ersten Boss - völliges Chaos, aber keiner ist gestorben, und scheinbar 
hat das den Möchte-Gern Tank darin bestärkt, dass er alles richtig macht.

Mein Mana lag bei gut 20% als wir beim Boss ankommen, auch das kein Grund für den tank eine Pause einzulegen.
Selbstverständlich ohne Wenn und Aber sofort gepullt. Mit Anregen und Manatrank Boss gelegt - wobei ich als Heiler
der einzige der in der Eingrabphase war, der gut 10 kleine Adds an mir kleben hatte. Tank jedoch wenig Interesse
abszuspotten oder zu helfen, auch nach Anfrage auf Hilfe im chat nicht.

Nach dem fight oom. Bosst wird instant gelootet und während ich mich hinsetzen will um was zu trinken, sehe
ich Superbär schon die nächsten adds pullen - nicht nur den grossen sondern gleich alles was in der Gegend rumsteht. 
Habe dann beim Trinken zugesehen, wie der Tank langsam den Löffel abgibt und die Gruppe geleavt - zum ersten
mal überhaupt - so einen scheiss tue ich mir dann aber doch nicht an.

Und lieber Tank falls du das hier liest! Nur weil du schnell machst - heisst das nicht dass du damit überdecken könntest,
dass du weder deine Klasse beherrscht, noch dass du Ahnung von der Ini hättest. Tue allen einen Gefallen
und spiele etwas anderes. Und das sage ich dir nicht aus Sicht eines entnervten Heilers - sondern aus Sicht eines Tanks.


----------



## Metadron72 (4. März 2011)

Ich war gestern auch Steinerner Kern Daily Hero. Marken hat sie nicht interessiert und der am meisten gogogog geschrien hat, ist auf dem weg von Boss zu Boss permanent umgefallen (z.b. in den Stacheln auf dem Weg runter zum Boss). War ein sehr nerviger run, aber da ich auch ins Bett wollte, kamen mir die 20min letztendlich sehr gelegen.

Zu einem früheren Zeitpunkt des Tages, hätte ich die bekloppten DD selber tanken lassen


----------



## *Diddi* (6. März 2011)

*Ein herzliches hallo an alle,

*ja mit den Randoms ist es so eine Sache. Man hat zwar den Browser neu gemacht was auch ne feine sache ist. Nur leider stellt man immer öffter fest das die *Tanks* mal einfach so nach dem antanken wech sind, wie auch *Heiler* mitunter. Aber auch andre aus einer Gruppe, meist dann wenn in einer Ini mehrere Questen sind. Dann ist meist so das mal nur ein Boss noch fehlt, sobald man den hat ist der liebe Mitspieler weg. Finde das net so supi wenn man dann da steht und bekommt die hucke voll.
Hatte des gester sehr oft in einer Ini, wo ich mich dann auch mit andren spielern unterhielt. 

Man sollte sich da echt nochmal was einfallen lassen, wie zum Beispiel "*wenn man vorzeitig aus Ini geht gibt es net nur eine Sperzeit sondern die EPs werde zurück gesetzt" so geht dann bestimmt keiner mehr vorzeitig aus einer Ini eh sie zu ende ist.*

Irgend etwas in solch richtung wäre doch bestimmt Machbar.


----------



## Metadron72 (7. März 2011)

gestern thron der gezeiten. begrüssung, dann rennt der jäger los, pullt alle mobs und verlässt die grp.
hähhh???? vor allem nichtmal genug mobs, dass es uns probleme bereitet hätte.


----------



## Viperxx (7. März 2011)

Hallo!
Ich hatte gestern einen tollen Tag mit viel rnd hc´s. Die letzte gestern Abend war die verlorene Stadt der Tol´Vir. Freundlich wie ich bin haue ich mal ein dickes "hiho" in den Chat, wird aber nur von 2 Leuten geantwortet da der Tank gleich lospullen musste. Also ging es gleich voll zur Sache, bis nach einigen Mobs die ersten im Staub lagen und wir des weiteren auch gleich wipten. Ich schrieb in den Chat " übertreibs mal nicht mit dem pullen", das war das einzige Kommentar dazu, alle anderen schweigten still. Der Tank meinte daraufhin "mach halt mehr Schaden" und pullte wieder fröhlich los. KEIN Mommentar von einem Gruppenmitglied!! Das einzige das dauernd im Chat aufscheinte waren Flames vom Tank an mich  wie; ich kann sowieso nicht  spielen und hab ja keinen Skill usw. Beim 2. Boss dann dropt ein Ring der perfekt zu meinem Vergelter Pala passte, was ist.. der Tank würfelt auch Bedarf und gewinnt. Ich in den Chat "das war so klar..." Der Tank "stimmt, das war klar, ich finde wenn man nicht spielen kann hat man auch kein Recht auf Items, ich brauch sowieso Gold vom Händler" Ich war immer noch ruhig, fragte nur "Was ist eigentlich mit Dir los?, was habe ich denn getan?^^" Daraufhin kam kein Comment mehr von ihm! Wir haben den letzten Boss gemacht und er ist dann aus der Gruppe gegangen. Keine Ahnung warum, aber ich habe nicht mal einen Gruppenausschluss gestartet, nachher war ich natürlich sauer, aber man glaub das echt nicht was zeitweise abgeht!! Das schlimmste aber ist die kommentarlose Gruppe, erst nachdem der Tank diese verlassen hatte meinte noch einer, "so ein Ninja-Tank.
Kinder sollten normalerweise um 01:00 schon im Bettchen liegen.....

Wollte mir das nur von der Seele reden, helfen kann sowieso keiner :-)


----------



## Tomratz (7. März 2011)

@ mein Vorposter: Mein Beileid zu einem solchen Vollspacken, gibts leider immer wieder.

Ich geh momentan nur noch eine Hero am Tag und das auch nicht jeden Tag, ist Launeabhängig  

Gestern wars dann mal wieder soweit, ich hab mich (Holypriest) für ne Randomhero angemeldet, wollte halt die 70
Tapferkeitspunkte mitnehmen, da gibts halt doch noch einiges für mich zu holen.

Der Ladebalken erscheint und ich sehe dass es nach Vashir geht, da war ich Gestern das erste mal, sonst hat mich
der Rnd-Dungeonfinder meistens nach Grim Batol oder nach HdU geschickt, paar mal auch in die Burg Schattenfang.

Also gleich mal Bescheid gesagt, dass ich die Ini noch nie geheilt habe, darauf hat sich dann ein DD auch getraut,
seine Iniunkenntnis zu "beichten".

Von Seiten des Tanks kam ein kurzes, "kein Problem, wir schaffen das schon" und los gings.

Es wurde kein zu hohes Tempo angeschlagen, gemarkt wurde auch und CC wurde ebenso verwendet.

Nun gibt es da ein paar wirklich unangenehme Trashgruppen, die haben uns auch gut zu schaffen gemacht.

Letztlich ging es ohne Wipe, natürlich mit einigen Toten (inclusive mir zweimal), ich hatte den Erfolg und die
Truppe hat sich nett voneinander verabschiedet.

Langsam machen mir die Randomheros wieder Spaß.


----------



## Zuckerbub (7. März 2011)

Hi all

Ich lese immer wieder gerne mal in diesem Thread die Storys der Spieler. Mir fällt auf das entweder über die Heiler oder die Tanks geflamt wird bzw die Heiler über die Tanks  . Überwiegend sind negative Geschichten die Regel. Ich kenne Cata nun vom Heiler und vom Tank Standpunkt her. Bei beiden Klassen habe ich, wie auch alle anderen hier, meine (leider vorwiegend) negativen Erfahrungen gemacht, insbesondere beim Einstieg von 80 auf Cata inzen. Als Heiler hatte ich, wie so viele andere wahrscheinlich auch, starke Manaprobleme, die Tanks sind weggestorben, man musste die Erfahrungen in den neuen Inzen machen etc. Ganz schlimm war dann der Übergang von Normal zu Hero. Was ich da zu hören bekommen habe möchte ich nicht wiedergeben. Da der Heiler nun auch am Raiden ist, dachte ich, es ist Zeit meinen Tank hoch zu spielen. Dieses mal wollte ich es schlauer angehn und investierte über 2k Gold nur in die Basisausrüstung des Tanks. Leider reicht selbst die Beste für Gold zu bekommende 80er Cata Fischausrüstung nicht, um die Agro von 82/83 DK's ohne Omen zu halten. Jeder der mir jetzt sagt doch das geht mit 80 lügt. Mittlerweile bin ich mit dem Tank auf 83 und hab keine Probleme mehr mit Agro etc. Leider bin ich durch die ganzen negativen Erfahrungen so frustriert, gereizt und deprimiert worden, das mir die Lust mit der Random Gruppe überhaupt nur zu Chaten vergangen ist. Ergo, ab in die Inze, warten bis Heiler voll Mana hat und nur so schnell wie möglich durch durch den Saftladen. Wenn jemand Agro hat gehört sie ihm etc... (sprüche die so alt sind wie wow). Ich möchte damit sagen das Tanken und Heilen wirklich schwieriger geworden ist, das Verständnis und die Tolleranz der Spieler ist aber noch auf Worth Niveau. Wundert euch nicht wenn der Tank keinen Bock hat mit euch zu reden, sich zu erklären oder sonst was. Ich gehe davon aus er hat seine Gründe! 

An alle neuen Heiler und Tanks, lasst den Kopf nicht hängen, fresst euch nen dicken Pelz an und blendet den Gruppenchat aus.

See ya


----------



## RedShirt (7. März 2011)

Mit 80 gleich in ne Instanz als Tank find ich waghalsig.

80-82 durch Questen ist am einfachsten, denn: Ausrüstung abgreifen, XP abgreifen, schnell leveln.
Zumindest vor 81 würd ich nicht random tanken, wo man potentiell weggeschossen wird von der Aggro, wenn man mit z.B. Ulduar aufgehört hat zu spielen und jetzt direkt durchstarten will.

Außer man hatte bereits 277er Epics, dann brauchts einen nicht zu stören.

Auf 85 siehts wieder anders aus, da in Startequip investiert klaut einem an sich kaum einer noch die Aggro. 

Fehlt mir noch der DuDutank auf 85, aber ansonsten kann ich sagen: Aggro ist am Singletarget kein Problem.


----------



## Zuckerbub (7. März 2011)

joa alter weiss ich, single target war auch nicht das Problem aber Gruppen als Kriegertank, Verwunden donnerknall etc, alles gemacht wie mans soll, hat zu der Zeit leider nicht gereicht. Es dürfte eigentlich nicht Waghalsig sein mit 80 zu tanken, ich hab den Krieger ab lvl 10 nur über Inzen gelevelt und wollte das jetzt mit Cata auch nicht ändern. Ich habe mir die Herstellbaren Tanksets, die Verzauberung und die Glyphen und trinkets geholt, war wirklich teuer der ganze Mist. Aber mir gehts eigentlich auch nicht um die Schwirigkeit an sich sondern um das Kommunikationsniveau inerhalb der Gruppen. Ich weiss WoW ist immer noch ein Kinderspiel, dementsprechend hast du halt auch viel mit kleinen Kindern zu tun aber es geht schon wirklich extrem an die Nerven am Anfang. Anfang Cata und Anfang Hero muss ich ehrlich sagen, als Tank/Heiler MUSST du dich leider benehmen wie ne Wildsau. Ich mein du musst ja auch lernen können. Nehmen wir mal ein beispiel. Du willst
einem Hund beibringen männchen zu machhen  jedes mal wenn er es nicht tut, schlägst du Ihn. Am schluss hast du nen Hund der Männchen machen kann aber gleichzeitig auch eine aggressive Sau ist.


----------



## Blutvalk (8. März 2011)

@Tomratz

Warst Du zufällig Druide und der DD ein Krieger?

Wenn ja, dann biste bei meiner Truppe dabei gewesen, *grins*

Als Tank empfinde ich es als ehrliche Geste, wenn ein Random gleich zu Beginn mitteilt wenn er die Ini noch nicht kennt. Man kann sich darauf einstellen, zur Not mal ein paar Sachen erklären und ein Wipe stört mich sowieso net. Als DK liegt mir das Rasen in den Inis sowieso net, mein Auge ist auch nach jeder Mobgruppe auf den Manabalken des Heals.......kleine Pläuschens um den Run etwas aufzulockern bin ich auch nicht abgeneigt, eine entspannte Atmosphäre ist mir wichtiger als den Weltrekord in Speed-Tanking zu brechen.

Ich sach immer, ein alter Mann ist ja kein D-Zug.........und spiele auch dementsprechend entspannt..........und wenn einem Mitspieler das zu langsam ist...........muss er halt nach einer Turbo-Gruppe Ausschau halten, man soll ja niemanden zu seinem Glück zwingen.

Blutvalk.......Jäger und DK aus Leidenschaft


----------



## nulir (8. März 2011)

hi

also ich hab vor einiger zeit nen priester angefangen, irgendwo zwischen 15 und 20 auf heal geskillt also ab in den dungeonbrowser.
erst ragefire, pala tank wie ueblich bei den alten instanzen hot drauf und langweilen, oder ein wenig mit auf den boss casten.

alles wunderbar in der inni, nach dem endboss gleich ne neu mit der gleichen truppe.
diesmal todesmienen, bis zum ersten boss das selbe wie vorher, hot drauf und langweilen.
dann muss der tank weg,
neuen gesucht und schnell gefunden, wieder pala tank.
erste mobgruppe, pala rennt rein, 1 hit, 2 hits, TOT.
ich entschuldige mich das der heal was langsam war, mit soviel damage hatte ich nicht gerechnet.
ok, weiter zur naechsten mobgruppe,
selbes schauspiel wie vorher, 1 hit, 2 hits, TOT

dann kommt vom tank "HEAL????????"
ich rez ihn, und mach rechtsklick, betrachten.

der tank kaum gruene items (ok in dem lvl muss ja nicht alles schon voll ausgestattet sein)
sondern eher GRAUEN lvl 1-2 schrott aus dem startgebiet, bestes beispiel, Grauer lvl2 schild mit 50 ruestung oder so.

ich komme mir ein wenig verarscht vor, besonders da er meint bloede sprueche bringen zu muessen.

als der depp dann in die naechste gruppe reinrannte hatte ich die faxen dicke und bin aus der gruppe.


----------



## Rygel (9. März 2011)

zur abwechselung mal ne nette geschichte:

random-gruppe (NH) unterwegs in grim batol. ich als geplagter und schwitzender heilpriester bekomme per chat mit dass einer meiner mitspieler hauptberuflich als heiler unterwegs ist. 7 trashgruppen und 14 x oom später versuche ich mein glück und flüstere den schamanen an: spielst du sonst zufällig priester? kennst du dich gut aus? antwort: ja und ja. ich wittere meine chance endlich mal alle meine fragen beantwortet zu kommen und frage den schamanen ob er nach der instanz noch kurz zeit zum quatschen hätte.

nach dem endboss (ich: am aller-oomesten der oomen) begann ich das palaver mit nem erklärungsbereiten mitspieler. nach 10 minuten wurde ich gefragt: wollen wir ins TS gehen? da geht das besser zu erklären. obwohl ich sonst NIE mit fremden oder gildenleuten im TS rumhänge war ich verzweifelt genug um zuzustimmen. auf dem server angekommen war ich etwas überrascht als mich im channel eine freundlich junge mutti begrüßte, die mir in 15 minuten alle meine fragen beantwortet hat. nach dem gespräch habe mich brav bedankt und am folgetag habe ich viele ihrer guten ratschläge beherzigen/umsetzen können.

dickes dankeschön also an feli. das war nach 6 jahren WoW mal ne ganz neue erfahrung für mich.

... und die moral von der geschicht: wer nicht dumm fragt dem hilft man nicht :-).


----------



## revil84 (12. März 2011)

Total unfaires Verhalten in einer 5er Instanz!

Langsam fange auch ich an den Dungeonbrowser über die Funktionsweise des DB nachzudenken.

Folgende Situation: Vorhin meld ich mit nem mit Gildi zur Dailie Hero an. Siehe da, wir dürfen uns durch Grim Bato hero schlagen, erster Boss liegt und Healer sowie Tank leaven, vermutlich droppte nicht das gewünschte Item. Kein Problem darüber rege ich mich schon lange nicht mehr auf! Fix neu angemeldet und 5 Minuten später sind Heiler und Tank neu gefunden, beide aus der selben Gilde.

Nachdem wir ohne Probleme den 2 ten Boss gelegt haben, machen wir uns auf den Weg zum dritten Boss....der mit dem Drachen weiss grad nicht wie der heisst...na ja auf jedenfall Wipe...was der Heal Dudu gleich mit einem "Ihr seid so blöd" kommentiert. Bei sowas krieg gleich immer die Kriese, wenns persönlich wird...aber noch bin ich ruhig!

Also machen wir uns vom Friedhof wieder auf den Weg in die Inni und...ja dann gings los, dann stellen die beiden neu dazugestoßenen ne Auschlusswahl gegen meinen Gilden Schurken da der nur 10k dps fährt und der Druide als Argument angibt mit seinen noch halb grünen equipten Schurken 13k dps zu fahren, natürlich lehne ich die Ausschlusswahl ab und auch der andere DD lehnt ab, so dass die Auswahl fehl schlägt. Ich weise den Heal DUDU darauf hin das er sich verpi... soll wenn ihm das alles hier nicht passt und das in Japan ein AKW vor der Explosion steht und er wegen nichts hier den lauten makiert, was dieser mit "na und dann ist der REis bald eben Grün" kommentiert, spätestenst da wusste ich, das er nur Reis im Kopf hat! Und nun passiert das über das ich mich maßlos ärgere!

Einer von den beiden neudazu gestoßenden startet ne Auswahl gegen mich, mein Gildi lehnt natürlich ab, aber der andere DD scheint wohl auf "ja" geklickt zu haben so dass ich aus der Gruppe gekickt werde, kurzer hand laden die beiden noch einen aus der eigenen Gilde ein, so dass auch mein Gilden Schurke gekickt wird!

Ich mein das kann doch nicht sein das man aus der Grp gekickt wird weil andere Spieler sich nicht benehmen können und ausfallend werden.


----------



## Rygel (13. März 2011)

naja, solche storys sind ja mittlerweile nicht ungewöhnliches mehr. vermute mal jeder war schonmal - aus welchen gründen auch immer - der gekickte und der kickende, oder? 






revil84 schrieb:


> Ich weise den Heal DUDU darauf hin das er sich verpi... soll wenn ihm das alles hier nicht passt und das in Japan ein AKW vor der Explosion steht und er wegen nichts hier den lauten makiert, was dieser mit "na und dann ist der REis bald eben Grün" kommentiert, spätestenst da wusste ich, das er nur Reis im Kopf hat!  können und ausfallend werden.



das war sowas von unpassend und fehl am platz dass ich vielleicht auch ne wahl gestartet hätte. als heiler kann ich mir das frecherweise erlauben. der letzte spruch von dem typen beweist aber dass er wohl wirklich kleiner assi war . drüber aufregen (und hier nen langen text zu verfassen) ist doch die mühe und die zeit nicht wert. einfach neu anmelden und let's go. neue gruppe, neues glück...


----------



## Starfros (13. März 2011)

*Diddi* schrieb:


> *Ein herzliches hallo an alle,
> 
> *ja mit den Randoms ist es so eine Sache. Man hat zwar den Browser neu gemacht was auch ne feine sache ist. Nur leider stellt man immer öffter fest das die *Tanks* mal einfach so nach dem antanken wech sind, wie auch *Heiler* mitunter. Aber auch andre aus einer Gruppe, meist dann wenn in einer Ini mehrere Questen sind. Dann ist meist so das mal nur ein Boss noch fehlt, sobald man den hat ist der liebe Mitspieler weg. Finde das net so supi wenn man dann da steht und bekommt die hucke voll.
> Hatte des gester sehr oft in einer Ini, wo ich mich dann auch mit andren spielern unterhielt.
> ...




oder ....eine Ini hat 3-5 Bosse alle müssen gelegt werden um beim letzten einen fetten loot von allen zu haben. Wer vorzeitig und freiwillig geht  hat pech.
Wenn man zusammen vorzeitig raus will,müssen alle ja klicken (die evl. noch in der  gruppe sind)um den bestehenden loot zu bekommen.

bzw so in der richtung.

Wie offt ist es schon gewesen das man nach dem ersten oder zweiten boss ohne tank und oder heiler da steht weil nichts drin war was sie wollten oder bekommen hatten was sie brauchten.


----------



## Garthel (13. März 2011)

Ich habe heute malwieder gemerkt warum ich normalerweise den DB vermeide. Leider befindet sich meine Gilde
seit knapp 2 Wochen in der Auflösung so dass mir leider nur die Randoms bleiben.  Aber zum Thema:

Ich habe die 35min Wartezeit hinter mir und komme in eine Gruppe für DM hero. Mein übliches "Moin" wurde nur 
von dem Pala-DD erwiedert, aber auf höflichkeit lege ich bei Randoms ja eh schon keinen wert mehr. Die Gruppe
sprintet los und haut munter auf den Trash. 

Bei Glubtok dann die üblichen Sachen. Einer der DDs stirbt in der Flammenwand weil für in etwas Bewegung wohl
zu anstrengend war, aber naja, auch sowas ist schon normal. Störender fand ich da die Aussage vom Tank, der
Pala und ich sollen mal endlich anfangen Schaden zu machen. Ok, ich hatte nur 8,5k DPS, schiebe dies aber darauf
dass man als Hexe in Heros bei der kurzen 25% Boss-Phase und fehlenden Buffs/Flasks eben nicht die 12k fährt wie
zB andere Klassen. Wie es beim Pala aussieht kann ich nicht beurteilen.

Der 2. Boss war jedenfalls kein Problem. Erst beim Feindschnitter ging es weiter. Unser Pala-DD bestieg nach
längerer Disskusion den Prototyp. Für ihn das erste Mal, aber irgendwie hatte keiner Lust darauf. Der erste
Versuch ging in die Hose. Der andere DD blieb im Anstürmen stehen und die Elementare waren auch oben,
also Wipe. Nach einem kurzen Anschiss des Tanks für unseren Pala ging es weiter. Dieser versuchte was er
konnte, kam mit dem Prototyp aber irgendwie nicht klar, wieder mehrere Elementare zwischen uns und
somit wieder ein Wipe. Kaum waren wir wieder in der Instanz wollte ich mich gerade anbieten in den Prototyp
zu steigen als die Ausschlusswahl kam, Begründung "noob". Ich entschied mich zwar für ein Nein, aber der
Rest der Gruppe schien unseren Tank zu unterstützen und der Pala musste gehen. Ich finde gerade solche
Aktionen schaden dem Spiel. Wie soll Jemand etwas lernen wenn ihm nichtmal die Möglichkeit dafür gegeben
wird? 

Aber egal, ein Krieger rückte nach und bestieg den Prototyp und der Boss lag. Ansonst lief die Ini wieder ganz
normal. Abgesehen dass ich mir nach jeder 2. Trashmobgruppe anhöhren durfte dass ich meine 8k DPS auch
nur mit dem Zauberstab schaffen würde. 

Ich frage mich immer wieder, warum können Spieler nicht einfach etwas netter sein? Selbst wenn die DDs nur
5k DPS fahren würden, soweit ich weis kommt es nur bei wenigen Bossen auf den wirklich großen Schaden an
und ansich geht es doch nur darum die Ini zu beenden, die Punkte abzugreifen und vielleicht noch etwas loot.
Jedenfalls war ich sehr verwundert dass ich die Ini zuende machen durfte, entweder hat der Tank sich trotz
seines Gemeckers mit meinen durchschnittlich 8k DPS abgefunden, oder hat für den Ausschluss keine Mehrheit
gefunden. Dennoch nervt mich am meisten der Ausschluss des Palas. Ok, sein Schaden war vergleichbar mit
meinem und er hat den Prototypen nicht hinbekommen. Aber warum kann man solchen Spielern nicht eine
Chance geben? Als ich angefangen habe mit WoW war eine Gruppe auch nach dem 10. Wipe in der Grundaufstellung,
keiner hat eine Gruppe verlassen oder wurde gekickt. Da ging es noch um den Spaß am Spiel, bzw hatten die
Spieler "damals" noch Durchhaltevermögen. Die Zeiten wünsch ich mir zurück, wo Spieler selbst nach dem 10. Wipe
noch spaß am Spiel hatten und nicht ganz so "Erfolgsorientiert" waren.


----------



## mister008 (13. März 2011)

nulir schrieb:


> der tank kaum gruene items (ok in dem lvl muss ja nicht alles schon voll ausgestattet sein)
> sondern eher GRAUEN lvl 1-2 schrott aus dem startgebiet, bestes beispiel, Grauer lvl2 schild mit 50 ruestung oder so.



Neja wenigstens hatte der Kerl ein SCHILD!, bin es inzwischen gewohnt mit Tanks jeder Art (Außer DK & Druiden Tanks die dürfen ja leider kein Schild tragen) durch Low Inis zu rennen die ne Zweihandwaffe tragen =-O Auf die Frage wo den ihr Schild ist (was beim Paladin und beim Krieger ja Voraussetzung für viele Attacken in Deffhaltung oder Tank Tree ist), bekomme ich ein Recount gepostet an dem der jeweilige Tank auf Platz eins war, aber einen weiteren Kommentar wo den der nutzen darin ist das ich nach jedem Trashpat mit Lvl- Gear oom bin und das als Druiden Heiler, bei dem ich es gewohnt bin nach folgenden Scheme Low-Inis zu heilen: HoT, Kaffe holen, Hot, Essen machen Tischdecken, Hot ...  den meisten schaden nicht mehr gegen heilen kann da "Rasche Heilung" 14 Sek CD hat und Pflege + Nachwachsen auch eine castzeit besitzen sofern ich keinen Instant-CD ready habe. Meiner Meinung dauert eine Ini mit 50 Whipes länger als eine Ini in der der Tank keine 170 dps fährt.


----------



## sensêij1988 (13. März 2011)

Garthel schrieb:


> . Die Zeiten wünsch ich mir zurück, wo Spieler selbst nach dem 10. Wipe
> noch spaß am Spiel hatten



solche Leute gibt es noch aber in sehr geringer Zahl.


Konnt von Glück sagen das ich n der Zeit wo die HCs noch schwer waren auf einige solcher Leute getroffen bin


----------



## Feuerkatze (14. März 2011)

Ich hatte gestern einen schönen Run, der mich wieder ein bisschen mit meinen verhassten Retris versöhnt hat. 

Ich trau mich derzeit eh kaum alleine in ne Random-Ini, zumindest nicht als Heiler oder Tank. Und das sind die einzigen beiden Specs die meine Druidin hat. Mein Freund hat sich erbarmt und seinen Tank DK ausgepackt, eine Freundin ihren Schattenpriester und der Rest ist Random. Ein Retri und ein Hexer. 

Retris stehen bei mir quasi auf der roten Liste. Meistens muss ich sie mehr heilen als den Tank und so war es auch bei diesem. Unterbrechen war auch nicht so sein Ding. Aber gut. Er geht zwar ab und zu low, aber mir stirbt diesmal keiner. Der Wurm liegt im Dreck. Wir gehen weiter. Mittendrin im Trash verlässt der Retri wortlos die Gruppe. Nun gut. Typischer Retri halt. 
Wir suchen neu und schnell kommt ein neuer in die Gruppe. 

Ein Retri. Och nö, denk ich mir. Aber wir ziehen weiter. Plötzlich werden Casts unterbrochen, ich muss nur noch den Tank HOTten alles easy. Ozruk droppt ein Agi Halsteil. Ich mache Bedarf mit dem Vermerk dass es für Second ist. Vom Retri kommt: "jo kein Stress". Mein Freund schreibt dass er es toll findet, dass unterbrochen wird. Retri schreibt: "ist doch klar, dann hat der Heiler weniger Stress, ist ja nur ein Knopf mehr" 

Es gibt sie also doch, die höflichen Spieler, die auch mal an die anderen denken.


----------



## Tomratz (14. März 2011)

Blutvalk schrieb:


> @Tomratz
> 
> Warst Du zufällig Druide und der DD ein Krieger?
> 
> ...



Bin kein Druide, zumindest war ich nicht mit dem Dudu in ner Ini, da war ich mit meinem Main, einer Holypriesterin.

Aber so, wie du es erklärst, würd ich jederzeit gerne mit dir mitgehen, es ist ja nun wirklich kein Verbrechen, wenn man ne Ini nicht kennt.


Am Samstag wars mal wieder so weit, ich hab mich für ne Heroini angemeldet, hatte etwas Zeit und wollte mich von der Gartenarbeit erholen.

Ladebalken erscheint, es geht nach Tol'vir.

Tank war ein Todesritter, das macht mich immer mal bissi nervös. Da kannst du absolute Schadensfresser haben oder auch Leute, bei denen du dich auf die Gruppe konzentrieren kannst, weil die sich selbst besser heilen als ich das als Heiler hinbekomm  

Die genaue Zusammensetzung der DD hab ich nicht mehr im Kopf, auf jeden Fall war ein Jäger dabei. Warum ich das weiss, werdet ihr noch lesen.

Der Tank hat schön markiert und ist in die erste Gruppe rein. Sein Lebensbalken hat ordentlich Ping Pong gespielt, aber ich konnte ihn relativ gut am Leben halten. So ging es bis zum ersten Boss, wo ich sicherheitshalber mal nen Brunnen gestellt hab.

Der General hatte mal wieder eine Vorliebe für Holypriesterinnen und hat mich mehrfach an den Pfeiler geklatscht, das hat ihm aber nichts genutzt, er fiel im ersten Try.

Danach gings weiter zu Autsch, auch da keine grossen Probleme, leider ist das Heilerteil nicht gedroppt, da hab ich noch das 333er 

Die nächsten Trashgruppen, vor dem Durchgang, lagen auch recht schnell im Staub, dann gings Richtung Marktplatz.

Die erste Trashgruppe, kein Problem, dann schön rechts halten und Richtung dritter Boss. Plötzlich rennen gefühlte tausend Mobs in der Gegend rum, sämtliche HP-Balken sausen in Formel 1 Tempo nach links -> Wipe.

Ein verschämtes "Sry, Pet ist in die falsche Gruppe gerannt", klärte uns darüber auf, dass mal wieder der Jäger schuld war  . Es hat aber niemanden ernstlich verärgert, es wurden ein paar Witzchen über Jäger und ihre Pets gerissen und weiter gings.

Wir hatten gerade die Pat vor dem dritten Boss gelegt, als ich merkte, dass bei mir keine Casts mehr durchgingen. Meine schlimmste Ahnung bewahrheitete sich, noch während der Tank den Boss pullte bekam ich die Meldung "Ihre Verbindung zum Server wurde getrennt", toll DC und damit mit Sicherheit ein Wipe.

Also neu gestartet, zu Bob und wieder rein in die Ini, "Sorry, ich hatte nen DC". Antwort vom Tank, "das haben wir gemerkt^^".

Beim nächsten Try lag der Boss relativ locker und auf gings zum Endboss.

Brunnen gestellt, Chakra angeschmissen und los gings. Die Truppe war sehr diszipliniert und hat recht schnell die Adds down gehabt, der Schaden auf den Boss war angemessen und ratz fatz lag er im Staub.

Danach noch ein fröhliches Danke und Bye bye von allen und die Ini war durch.


Hinterher hab ich noch schnell eine Nonhero drangehängt. -> Hdu

Wir hatten wieder einen DK-Tank, der richtig gut war (na ja, was ist schon HdU non hero).

Ein 84er Krieger war auch dabei und hat ganz höflich gefragt, ob wir alle Bosse machen können, er brauche ja noch EP.

Keiner hatte ein Problem damit und so haben wir alle Bosse gemacht. Das schöne dabei war, dass auch noch zwei prima
Sachen für den 84er Krieger gedroppt sind, so dass er nicht nur die EP sondern auch noch ne Equipverbesserung aus der Ini mitgenommen hat.

Es gibt also auch oft genug positive Iniruns


----------



## Muh-Q (14. März 2011)

Hört mal auf soviel positives zu schreiben, man könnte meinen die Community hätte sich geändert 

Ich hab leider sonst nicht produktives beizutragen. Ich geh zur Zeit nur on um die Berufcooldowns zu verbraten und Sethekk hc zu machen, ich hab mir leider geschworen ich hör erst ganz auf wenn ich Anzu habe... anscheinend hat Blizz das gehört und lässt ihn extra nicht droppen


----------



## Snee (14. März 2011)

Manchmal könnt ich den DF echt in die Tonne kloppen  Mit meinem DK-Tank rnd hero angemeldet und schwupps im Thron der Gezeiten gelandet. Wir haben ca. 10 Minuten an der ersten Trashgruppe rumgezergt bis wir entnervt alle aufgegeben haben: die Gruppe bestand aus zwei DK-DDs, ner Eule und nem Palaheal. Und wir haben kein Mittel gefunden, um diese nervigen Heilhexen permanent zu unterbrechen *grml* Wie sehr man sich doch manchmal nen ordentlichen CC wünscht in Zeiten des Bombens von Heros...

Ironischer Weise bin ich später mit meinem Hunter und nem Gildenkollege ne Ini gegangen... und es finden sich als DDs DREI Hunter :-) CC im Überfluss... aber wir bombem natürlich einfach nur durch...


----------



## Super PePe (14. März 2011)

Snee schrieb:


> Manchmal könnt ich den DF echt in die Tonne kloppen  Mit meinem DK-Tank rnd hero angemeldet und schwupps im Thron der Gezeiten gelandet. Wir haben ca. 10 Minuten an der ersten Trashgruppe rumgezergt bis wir entnervt alle aufgegeben haben: die Gruppe bestand aus zwei DK-DDs, ner Eule und nem Palaheal. Und wir haben kein Mittel gefunden, um diese nervigen Heilhexen permanent zu unterbrechen *grml* Wie sehr man sich doch manchmal nen ordentlichen CC wünscht in Zeiten des Bombens von Heros...
> 
> Ironischer Weise bin ich später mit meinem Hunter und nem Gildenkollege ne Ini gegangen... und es finden sich als DDs DREI Hunter :-) CC im Überfluss... aber wir bombem natürlich einfach nur durch...



Einfach mal einen DK bestimmen der den einen Heiler 40m vom Fokusheiler wegzieht und sogut es geht stillstellt.


----------



## Fedaykin (14. März 2011)

Snee schrieb:


> Manchmal könnt ich den DF echt in die Tonne kloppen  Mit meinem DK-Tank rnd hero angemeldet und schwupps im Thron der Gezeiten gelandet. Wir haben ca. 10 Minuten an der ersten Trashgruppe rumgezergt bis wir entnervt alle aufgegeben haben: die Gruppe bestand aus zwei DK-DDs, ner Eule und nem Palaheal. Und wir haben kein Mittel gefunden, um diese nervigen Heilhexen permanent zu unterbrechen *grml* Wie sehr man sich doch manchmal nen ordentlichen CC wünscht in Zeiten des Bombens von Heros...
> 
> Ironischer Weise bin ich später mit meinem Hunter und nem Gildenkollege ne Ini gegangen... und es finden sich als DDs DREI Hunter :-) CC im Überfluss... aber wir bombem natürlich einfach nur durch...



2 DK, 1 Eule und 1 Paladin und du als Dk-Tank und ihr hattet nicht genug zum Unterbrechen dabei?

Jaja....


----------



## echterman (14. März 2011)

so dann will ich hier auch mal meinen senf dazu beitragen...

derzeit spiel ich mir eine priesterin hoch weil ich die klasse noch nie richtig gespielt habe. bin mittlerweile bei lvl 63 angekommen. inis geh ich zu 99% als heiler(holy) macht mir am meisten spaß. da ich das mache seit mich der dungeonfinder lässt hab ich schon alles erlebt was hier gepostet wurde. 
hier ein auszug aus dem leben eines holy priests.

1.tiefensumpf nonhero. pala tank, krieger dd, hunter und hexe alles aus der gleichen gilde. ich schreib mein übliches "huhu" und buffe durch. meist wird mein gruß nicht erwiedert was mich aber uahc nicht stört solange vorm ersten pull alle buffsverteilt wurden. es ging also los. naja was soll ich sagen der pala tank hat seine sache gut gemacht hat aggro gehalten und sich sichtlich bemüht wenig dmg zu kassieren. dann auch einmal die frage von ihm:"hat jemand was zu trinken dabei?". ich frag mich so warum will er was zum saufen haben wenn er pala tank ist? hab selbst nen pala tank auf lvl85 und weiß das man mit richturteil nen manareg bekommt. die hexe gibt ihm was zu trinken und weiter gehts. dann wieder eon aufschrei vom tank er sei OOM. ich frag ihm ob er richturteil auf cd hält? er meinte das das keinen dmg macht. und es macht ja wirklich kaum dmg habe ihm aber gesagt das dann sein manreg besser wird was das ständige OOM gehn verhindert. er hat den tip dankend angenommen und ab da hatte er keine probleme mehr. ini ging flüssig, irgendwie viel zu schnell vorbei.

das war nun ein gutes erlebnis ohne flames ect. aber auch diese gibt es.

2. der dk tank aka failbot ftw
bollwerk nonhero. dk tank ich als holypriest rest der gruppe hab ich vergessen. ich schau auf healbot und denke mir ok genug life hat er ja. erster pull er zieht die ersten 5 mobs und ich sehe wie der lebensbalken eines dd beängstigend schnell sich seinem ende nähert. ich gegengeheilt. wir überleben. dann die näcste gruppe wieder zieht der dd aggro und ich heile gegen. dann fällt mir auf was nicht der dd sondern der tank falsch macht. dd keine schuld weil hat 5 sekunden antankzeit gegeben und hat nur das ziel vom tank gehaun dank healbot kann man das ja nebenher überprüfen.
naja, da ich zu 80er zeiten dk tank gespielt habe weiß ich son klein wenig was man da so machen muss. der tank hatte a bei großen gruppen kein tod und verfall gesetzt, fail. ich weise ihn freundlich daraufhin das er den skill doch mal benutzen kann um gruppen zu binden. kommentar von ihm "halt den rand ich tank hier." nicht gerade nett. naja wenn er meint dann meint er eben.

und weiter geht die party aka ich heil jeden mehr als den tank weil der ja eh keine aggro hat.  dann schau ich mir den aushilfspappkameraden   mal genauer an warum der keine aggro hält und wenn dann doch mal derbe dmg kassiert das ich nur mit große heilung blitzheilung am heilen bin. der gute dk tank war auf frost geskillt und war in frost präsenz unterwges doppelfail. hab ihn freundlich drauf hingewiesen das blut tankbaum/präsenz ist. es folgt ein flamefestival in meine richtung. und dann kam der kracher vor dem herrn. ich schau mir seine waffe an weil er ja frost auf eine zweihandwaffe geskillt hatte. trägt der failbot ein graues einhandschwert. die flames wohlweißlich inkauf nehmend frage ich ihn ob er mit seiner waffenwahl zufrieden sei. flame von ihm: "halts maul, ich hab noch nichts besseres gefunden".   endlich meldeten sich meine gruppenmitglieder zu worte. die haben dann den tank in die mangel genommen was er denn als tank meldet wenn er dd sei und das er den netten heiler in ruhe lassen soll der nur freundlich helfen will. danach war captainfailbot ruhig und wir konnten in ruhe fertig machen...


mfg...

ps: das  krasseste was mir bisher in random inis übern weg gelaufen ist war ein zwerg schurke der eine lederchest für caster dd an hatte. er meinte die sieht doch aber so gut aus...


----------



## Nuk (14. März 2011)

Mir ist auch erst eine ...tolle Gruppe untergekommen  

Habe mich mit meinem Hexertwink für ne Random-Ini angemeldet. Gruppe gefunden > Höhlen des Wehklagens, denk ich mir ui fein dann kann ich auch gleich den Erfolg abstauben xD
Der Tankdruide hat das ganze auch gut gemacht, nach dem ersten Boss, Lady Anacondra, ist er nur auf dem Weg zum zweiten Boss irgendwie verschwunden.
Naja kommt vor, also neuen Tank gesucht, nach knappen 5 min auch einen gefunden.
Der hat zwar nen bisschen gestresst aber die Aggro dafür auch brav gehalten. Zweiter Boss down und aufm Weg zum dritten Boss verschwindet auch dieser Tank wieder. *hmpf*
Ich hab dann den Leerwandler ausgepackt und wir haben uns durch den Trash geprügelt. Dann standen wir vorm dritten Boss, jeder irgendwie verlegen dreingeschaut xD
Ich wollt grad in den Chat schreiben dass wirs gerne mit dem Leerwandler versuchen können, da kommt ein neuer Tank in unsere Gruppe 
Boss liegt wir laufen weiter, der Tank schon wieder weg. Nachdem ich meine Tastatur angenagt habe, pack ich wieder den Leerwandler aus und wir kloppen uns weiter durch den Trash.
Oben angekommen bei ?Serpentis schlage ich vor dass wir meinen Leerwandler mal auf den Boss loslassen und derweil den Trashmob der danebensteht wegputzen. (so gut hält der Leerwandler auf lvl 25 die Aggro dann doch nicht xD)
Boss hat noch gut 2/3 Leben siehe da wir haben wieder einen Tank 
Dann noch den Ewiglebenden gekillt und auf den Weg zum Eingang gemacht um die Quests abzugeben.
Der Tauren-NPC startet gerade seine Runde, als wir bemerken dass wir schon wieder einen Tank vermissen. (langsam glaube ich mein Leerwandler hat die verputzt)
Die Gruppe war schon über den ersten Frust weg und hat das ganze mit Humor gesehen ^ ^
Und kurz vor Mutanus hatten wir auch dann wieder nen Tank, wieder ein Druide.
Mutanus erledigt, dropt den Ring mit Int und was weiß ich, und der liebe Druide der knappe 3 min in der Gruppe war schnappt sich den. (der Priester, der Magier und meine Wenigkeit waren zwar leicht genervt, aber da ich beim leveln kaum 2 Tage auf dem gleichen Level bleibe, hab ich mir nichts draus gemacht).

Der einzige der wirklich Glück mit diesem Run hatte, war der Schurke der hat glaub ich das komplette Giftzahnset abgeräumt XD

Edit: Was ich auch immer toll finde sind Krieger/Jäger die einem Ringe mit Int wegwürfeln weil sie blau sind  Oder generell Bedarf auf Items haben weil blau die Lieblingsfarbe ist :>

Da hat ich in random Heros noch nie solche Probleme xD


----------



## Rakiem (14. März 2011)

Garthel schrieb:


> Die Zeiten wünsch ich mir zurück, wo Spieler selbst nach dem 10. Wipe
> noch spaß am Spiel hatten und nicht ganz so "Erfolgsorientiert" waren.



Dazu kann ich auch eine sehr schöne Geschichte zum Besten geben =)

Cata war grad relativ frisch draußen und mein Mage hat sich nach kurzer Zeit auf 85 hochgearbeitet. Also Zeit für Hero Inis. Fix angemeldet und zu dieser Zeit auch noch relativ schnell ne Gruppe gefunden. Die Gruppenzusammenstellung hab ich jetzt leider nicht mehr im Kopf, aber die Ausrüstung von uns allen umso besser...alles Grün bis auf max 3 blaue Items was zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch normal war in Cata ^^

Naja die Instanz war Schwarzfelshöhlen...wir begrüßen uns alle, geben zu das diese Ini bisher keiner auf Hero gemacht hatte und ab gings. Der Tank hat schön markiert und die ersten Trash-Gruppen gingen mittelmäßig schnell und ohne Verluste unserer Seite zu Boden. Dann kam der Boss. Wir wussten alle das die Kette böse ist also haben wir die auch schön kaputt gemacht, nur sind wir dann schön weiter am Boss stehn geblieben und BAM...wipe ^^
Naja....neuer Versuch. Ketten kaputt...alle laufen weg...nur irgendwie werden es immer mehr Adds und unser Schaden war nicht wirklich berauschend...naja..wipe Nummer 2 folgte auf dem Fuße. Danach haben wir Lagebesprechung im Chat gehalten wie wir jetzt am besten Vorgehen. Danach hatte der Boss nach SEHR VIEL Mühe und Schweiß gelegen. Es wurde sich gratuliert und weiter gings =)

Boss Nr. 2...moment 3 Strahlen? Ok auch das ist schaffbar...Kurz abgesprochen wer welchen Strahl macht und ab gings. Leider ging dann der ein oder andere Furchtzauber durch, und wir Wipten mal wieder, was der allgemein guten Stimmung jedoch kein Abriss tat. Auf den Wipe hin fragt uns der Tank ob wir nicht in sein TS kommen wollten wegen besserer besprechung usw. Also habne wir uns alle in seinem TS getroffen, wieder Lagebesprechung gehalten und ab gings. Wipe!!! Das beste hierbei war aber das sich keiner Schuld an irgendwas gegeben hat, sondern wir eher darüber gelacht hatten wie hart das ganze ist usw. Also die Stimmung war echt toll und an einen Kick hatte da noch keiner gedacht.

Ich kürz das ganze mal ab und sage hier nur das wir, nach dem insgesamt 7 Wipe ne neue Random ini angemeldet hatten. Diesmal wars Vortex Gipfel. Die Trash Gruppen wieder relativ sauber gelegt dank viel Geduld und super Markierungen seitens des Tanks. Dann erster Boss. Auch da 3 mal gewiped aber nicht weil wir was falsch machten oder so, sondern einfach weil der Schaden zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch ziemlich Hoch war und der Heiler auch relativ schnell oom war. Naja das Equip eben. Egal wir hatten ihn dann doch gelegt und wir waren alle wieder mächtig Stolz auf unsere Leistung.

Dann kommt das, wo wir alle einfach nur noch Lachen mussten im TS ^^. Also wir kommen dann zum ersten Drachen im Heilkreis. Der Tank weiss was er zu tun hatte...zieht ihn sauber raus nur BAM Tot. Was war das? One Hit? Wtf!!! Naja Wipe eben xD Also nochmal...BAM...Two Hit ^^. Das ganze ging dann bis zum 7. Wipe an diesem Drachen, bis wir dann erschöpft aufgegeben hatten. Ingesamt hatten wir also 17 Wipes zu verbuchen ^^ 

Aber das wichtigste dabei war, wir hatten Spaß dabei ^^. Es wurde über Wipes gelacht und die Stimmung war einfach locker und entspannt.


----------



## Kyrador (14. März 2011)

Ich mag DD, die meinen, Tank spielen zu müssen 
Tiefschwarze Grotte, Mr. Schurke macht natürlich in dem letzten großen Raum vor Aku'mai alle vier Fackeln auf einmal an... doof, dass Tank, Heiler und ein weiterer DD schon mit so nem Unfug gerechnet haben und fix aus dem Raum gelaufen sind, bevor sie in den Kampf gezogen wurden. Der Schurke durfte dann alleine mit den ganzen Mobs spielen 
Den Aku'mai Kill durfte er sich dann vom Boden aus anschauen


----------



## Shantia (15. März 2011)

Gestern war ich mit meinem Level 76er Schami in Violette Festung. 
Nach dem Ladebildschirm stand ich vor verschlossenen Türen, 2 DD's tot, Tank und Heal im Kampf. Hmmmmm was da wohl passiert ist? Naja, dacht ich mir: Bist mal unvoreingenommen und schaust dir den Spaß mal an. 

Tank war ein Blutelfen DK und Heiler ein Blutelfen Pala (männlich *grusel*). 
Adds wurden gemütlich kaputt gehauen, das nächste Portal ging auf, Tank und Heiler rühren sich erst mal nicht vom Fleck. Irgendwann bequemte sich der Tank dann mal hoch zum Portal und tankte die Adds. Der Heiler heilte eigentlich nur den Tank, der Rest war ihm egal (Selbstheilung beim Schami FTW ^^)
Während wir die Adds verprügelten wurde der Healer vom Schurken geflamed und der Schurke vom Tank... Also eine richtig tolle Stimmung ^^ 

Der Erste Boss erschien (der komische Leerwandler). Aus Wotlk Zeiten wussten wir DD's dass wir uns oberhalb des Portals aufstellen müssen und der Tank normalerweise da tankt wo der Boss rauskommt. 
DD's stehen also brav am Boss, Tank und Heiler stehen wieder mitten im Raum und kucken blöd. Der Palaheal lacht sich den Hintern ab und meint: "Ich brauch meinen Spaß Süßa"

Daraufhin bin ich mit dem Satz: "OMG Noobs -.-" entnervt aus der Gruppe raus und habe es vorgezogen den Rest des Abends zu questen und keine Ini mehr zu betreten.


----------



## Problembeere (15. März 2011)

Ich kann in letzter Zeit eigentlich auch vor allem positives berichten und ich hoffe, das bleibt auch weiterhin so!

Konkret habe ich mich die letzten beiden Tage doch getraut, mit meinem DK heros zu tanken, nachdem sich einer unserer Raidheiler dazu erklärt hat, mich zu ziehen. Life unbuffed: 127k. Genaugenommen hatte ich noch nicht einmal hc taugliches Gear, sondern im Tankzeug nur nen Schnitt von 327, mit dem DD-Schmuckstück durch Jewelcrafting aber für den DF schon 330. Wir melden also zu zweit an und kommen ausgerechnet DM rein, also eine Ini die ich auf nhc noch nie getankt habe und zusätzlich beim Feindschnitter immer nur im Prototypen war mit meiner Schurkin, also echt mal 0 Plan von nix sozusagen.

Die DDs waren ein Warri, der bei Gluptok elendiglich verreckt ist, aber das war die Feuerwand, eine Eule mit vollem 359+ Gear und ein Retri. Obwohl es meine erste hc waren und ich teilweise recht lang zum pullen gebraucht habe, weil mir im TS noch erklärt wurde, wie ich die jeweiligen Gruppen am besten angehe hat sich niemand aufgeregt, ganz im Gegenteil, es wurde im /p sogar noch nett gechattet. Am Ende wollte unser Heiler unbedingt den Speedrun machen damit er bald den Drachen bekommt -> haben wir geschafft, dank der Eule die mal so eben 20k dps auf die Worgen am Ende raushaut. Da habe ich schon teilweise geschwitzt, wie ich die Aggro irgendwie an mir halten kann. Nach erfolgreichem Kampf gegen Vanessa poppt dann schön der Erfolg für die Instanz auf und die Eule whispert mich an, dass ich top getankt hätte  das Lob hat mich wirklich, wirklich sehr gefreut, weil ich vor dieser Ini fast schon Panik hatte, was falsch zu machen und total nervös war. Einziges Manko: es ist kein einziges Plattenitem gedroppt. Nicht mal eines für Plattendds, ja nicht mal eins mit int! *grrr*


----------



## Amraam (15. März 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Ich mag DD, die meinen, Tank spielen zu müssen
> Tiefschwarze Grotte, Mr. Schurke macht natürlich in dem letzten großen Raum vor Aku'mai alle vier Fackeln auf einmal an... doof, dass Tank, Heiler und ein weiterer DD schon mit so nem Unfug gerechnet haben und fix aus dem Raum gelaufen sind, bevor sie in den Kampf gezogen wurden. Der Schurke durfte dann alleine mit den ganzen Mobs spielen
> Den Aku'mai Kill durfte er sich dann vom Boden aus anschauen



ich selbst spiele eine Heilerin in diesen levelbereich 

schön sind tanks (krieger, Palas), die mit einer 2hand waffe tanken 

Lustig ists aber wenn ich schilden , und dann afk gehen kann :S


----------



## Terminsel (16. März 2011)

Ein überaus spaßiges Erlebnis gerade im steinernen Kern: Ich war mit einem Gildenkollegen dort.
Der Anfang war schon holprig. Der Tank stürmte in die Mobgruppen, und obwohl der Heiler Schwierigkeiten hatte, schien ihn CC nicht zu interessieren. Er markierte die Ziele falsch, lies Millhouse ungetankt wild Schaden in die Gruppe verschießen, fing die Mobs nicht ein... kein Wunder, dass wir ab und an unnötig Schaden kassierten.

So kämpfen wir uns mehr schlecht als Recht bis am zweiten Boss vorbei. Dann informierte mich mein Gildenkollege, dass eine Ausschlusswahl gegen mich liefe. Die Begründung: "Brauchen den Platz". Sie wollten wohl jemaden aus ihrer Gilde mitnehmen.

Mein Gildenkollege lehnte ab. Ich schrieb dann im Channel, was dieses Verhalten solle.

Das ganze lief dann darauf hinaus, dass wir ca. 30 Minuten nicht weiter gingen, während immer dümmlichere Ausschlusswahlen gegen mich und meinen Kollegen gestartet wurden. Der Tank pullte dann zwischendurch fröhlich iwelche Gruppen, einfach nur, um uns zu nerven, während seine Kollegen schon mal raus rannten. Ich verzog mich dann nach Sturmwind. Ein Ticket hatte ich bereits geschrieben.

Hatte ich erwähnt, dass die drei aus einer Gilde kamen?

Ich muss sagen: Solche Geschichen habe ich ja schon häufig gelesen, aber untergekommen ist mir das noch nicht.

Glücklicherweise wird der Dungeonfinder ja mit 4.1 wieder mal überarbeitet.


----------



## J_0_T (16. März 2011)

Terminsel schrieb:


> Ein überaus spaßiges Erlebnis gerade im steinernen Kern: Ich war mit einem Gildenkollegen dort.
> Der Anfang war schon holprig. Der Tank stürmte in die Mobgruppen, und obwohl der Heiler Schwierigkeiten hatte, schien ihn CC nicht zu interessieren. Er markierte die Ziele falsch, lies Millhouse ungetankt wild Schaden in die Gruppe verschießen, fing die Mobs nicht ein... kein Wunder, dass wir ab und an unnötig Schaden kassierten.
> 
> So kämpfen wir uns mehr schlecht als Recht bis am zweiten Boss vorbei. Dann informierte mich mein Gildenkollege, dass eine Ausschlusswahl gegen mich liefe. Die Begründung: "Brauchen den Platz". Sie wollten wohl jemaden aus ihrer Gilde mitnehmen.
> ...



Lustig is es wenn man das anders rum durchzieht.... 2 aus ner gilde die einen los werden wollen weil ein buddy mitwill nur wissen die net das die 3 anderen in der grp inkl der wo raus soll kumpels sind^^ Hab ich ma gegen so nen spezialisten gemacht... als ich dann die wahl gestartet hatte war der kerl fort... okay sein gildenkollege auch... ich denke das die aber dann noch was zu besprechen hatten^^

Find eh die leute lustig die einfach nur auf "Ja" drücken ohne verstand XD Kann meistens nach hinten los gehen.


----------



## Nisbo (16. März 2011)

Najsh schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> lvl garde meine heal druiden - und gehe dabei ausschliesslich rdm. Meine Erfahrung bis gestern Abend durchweg positiv.
> 
> ...



Warum Mill als 1st ? Ich bevorzuge als Tank den Erdformer, weil sonst garantiert wieder niemand den Typen kickt und ich mich so in Ruhe ums kicken kümmern kann.
Mill nervt zwar auch aber der Erdformer ist wenn er nicht gekickt wird m.E. schlimmer als Mill

Und in der Eingrabphase ist es durchaus auch Aufgabe der DDs die kleinen Adds zu killen, Dolchfächer als Schurke ist da z.B. super denn der Tank kommt nicht immer überall hin ohne über den eingegrabenen Wurm zu laufen und damit vermutlich zu sterben.

Aber bei dem nicht warten, stimme ich Dir 100% zu


##############

@ Viperxx

ja klar sagt keiner was, die sind ja alle froh das nach 30 min irgendein Tank gekommen ist und wenn der weg ist muß man wieder ewig warten ^^

@ Feuerkatze

kicken bringt halt kein DPS ^^ und der Tank wirds schon aushalten oder der Heal halt wegheilen ^^
An kicken denken meistens nur DDs die auch schon mal Heal oder Tank gespielt haben bzw welche die evtl erfolgreich geraidet (hc) haben

Btw kann man auch entwaffnen oder sonstige Spells machen die Schaden verringern u.a. auch bei sich selber denn auch Katzen und Eulen haben Baumrinde
Schurken den Mantel oder die Gesundung und vieles mehr, man muß nur dran denken ...

Und das mit den Retris nervt wirklich in den 5er HCs, in den Raids fällts nicht auf, zumindest damals bis WotLK nicht wo ich noch geraidet habe.
Was ist das eigendlich warum die soviel Schaden bekommen ? Hatte ich mir vor meiner wow Pause mal erklären lassen aber schon wieder vergessen
Also ich weis das die mehr Schaden machen auf Kosten der eigenen Gesundheit, nur wie sich der Spell nennt weiß ich nicht mehr.

Btw nen PalaTank zu healen find eich als "Baum" am schlimmsten, alle anderen finde ich gleich schwer


----------



## Terminsel (16. März 2011)

Nisbo schrieb:


> Und das mit den Retris nervt wirklich in den 5er HCs, in den Raids fällts nicht auf, zumindest damals bis WotLK nicht wo ich noch geraidet habe.
> Was ist das eigendlich warum die soviel Schaden bekommen ? Hatte ich mir vor meiner wow Pause mal erklären lassen aber schon wieder vergessen
> Also ich weis das die mehr Schaden machen auf Kosten der eigenen Gesundheit, nur wie sich der Spell nennt weiß ich nicht mehr.
> 
> Btw nen PalaTank zu healen find eich als "Baum" am schlimmsten, alle anderen finde ich gleich schwer



Das was du meinst, hieß früher glaube ich das "Siegel des Blutes", aber das gibt es schon ewig nicht mehr. Ich kann dir aber sagen, warum ich mit meinem Retri manchmal viel Schaden bekomme:

Overnuken - wenn man einen weniger guten Tank dabei hat und die CDs zündet, kann das sehr schnell mit der Aggro gehen. Wenn ich "Zornige Vergeltung" + "Inquisition" zünde, geht die Aggro oft steil nach oben. Da kann es schon mal vorkommen, dass sich ein Mob zu einem umdreht - auch das Target des Tanks!
"Hand der Erlösung" hilft - meistens. Wenns hart auf hart kommt wird eben die Bubble gezündet, aber ein, zwei Schläge kriegt man schon mal ab.
Im Gegensatz zum Krieger und DK hat man leider keine Selbstheilung, die man mal eben anwerfen kann. Unsere kostet entweder Zeit oder Heilige Kraft, und viele Vergelter nehmen dann lieber Schaden in Kauf, als sich eben selber zu heilen und ein paar wertvolle Punkte DpS zu verlieren - bescheuert, wenn ihr mich fragt.


----------



## SireThorin (16. März 2011)

Die Sache mit der Ausschlusswahl, um einen Bekannten in die Gruppe zu holen, geht grundsätzlich in die Hose, weil es für den Nachgeladenen nämlich nur Gerechtigkeitspunkte gibt. Ich wurde mal entfernt, als wir bereits auf dem Dach beim Endboss in der verlorenen Stadt standen. Gildengruppe, keiner von denen machte richtig Schaden, ich als einziger Rnd, mit ca. 40% Gesamtschaden.
Es war mir zumindest eine Genugtuung zu wissen, dass außer der Kugel, die mein Retri eh nicht looten kann, nichts für den Leecher übrig blieb.


----------



## RedShirt (16. März 2011)

Nisbo schrieb:


> kicken bringt halt kein DPS ^^ und der Tank wirds schon aushalten oder der Heal halt wegheilen ^^
> An kicken denken meistens nur DDs die auch schon mal Heal oder Tank gespielt haben bzw welche die evtl erfolgreich geraidet (hc) haben



Schon - solche DDs, die einfach ihren Job machen, landen erstaunlicherweise oft in Progressgilden oder raiden dann mit Stammgruppen HM.

Komisch eigentlich, es sollte mehr geben, die wissen was ihre Klasse kann.

Nochmal ein Schmankerl ausgepackt:

Raidlead: "Schurke, Du kickst bei den Magiern den Flächenfrostblitz (Traumwandler)!"
Schurke: "Ne, dann geht meine Fokusrota nicht mehr auf, sorry!"

Erstaunlicherweise ist er nicht geflogen - ich hätte ihn damals hochkant rausgeworfen =)
Wer eigene DPS > Ini/Raiderfolg stellt, darf gerne die Instanzportale von außen anschauen, da hab ich kein Verständnis mehr.

Wenns einer vereiert -> OK. Wenns einer willentlich nicht macht oder sich weigert -> kein Teamplayer.

Die Krone der DDs kann unterbrechen, kiten *und* ordentlich DPS fahren.


----------



## Terminsel (16. März 2011)

SireThorin schrieb:


> Die Sache mit der Ausschlusswahl, um einen Bekannten in die Gruppe zu holen, geht grundsätzlich in die Hose, weil es für den Nachgeladenen nämlich nur Gerechtigkeitspunkte gibt. Ich wurde mal entfernt, als wir bereits auf dem Dach beim Endboss in der verlorenen Stadt standen. Gildengruppe, keiner von denen machte richtig Schaden, ich als einziger Rnd, mit ca. 40% Gesamtschaden.
> Es war mir zumindest eine Genugtuung zu wissen, dass außer der Kugel, die mein Retri eh nicht looten kann, nichts für den Leecher übrig blieb.



Es kann auch sein, dass es bei dieser Truppe eine Art Neid war, bei mir (und in deinem Fall vllt. auch). Ich und der Krieger aus meiner Gilde standen im Schaden weit über dem dritten DD und wir mussten uns noch zurücknehmen, weil der Tank doch recht große Aggro-Probleme hatte. Als guter DD passt du dich halt dem Tank an. Witzig war, dass sie bei den dummen Flames, die sie nach der fehlgeschlagenenen Ausschlusswahl verteilten auf unserem Schaden rumritten - aber selbst haben sie nichts ordentlich zustande gebracht.

Nichtsdestotrotz ist so eine Situation einfach nur frustrierend und nervig. Habe grad auch eine Antwort auf mein Ticket bekommen - "Jeder darf sich selber aussuchen, mit wem er spielt" war der Tenor. Das ist ehrlich gesagt eine Lachnummer. Wenn jemand iwo einen bescheuerten Exploit macht, springen die GMs gleich hervor und verteilen Banns, aber wenn jemand ernstlich beleidigend und ausfallend wird und den Dungeonfinder missbraucht, da darf dann wieder jeder machen, was er will. Falsche Prioritäten von Blizzard, aus meiner Sicht. 

Wofür kann man überhaupt eine Kickbegründung schreiben, wenn's im Nachhinnein eh keinen interessiert? Hier besteht eindeutig Nachbesserungsbedarf.

Für mich haben sich Randomgruppen jedenfalls für die nächste Zeit wieder erledigt.


----------



## Tomratz (18. März 2011)

Das waren dann mal wieder Beispiele für schlechte Randomgruppen.

Dazu kann ich auch mal wieder was beisteuern.

Ich wollte Gestern vor Raidbeginn noch schnell ne Randomhero machen, da mir gerade noch die 
Punkte für ein neues Tapferkeitsitem gefehlt haben.

Also als Heiler angemeldet und nach relativ kurzer Zeit auch nen Invite bekommen.

Der Ladebalken zeigte HdU, sollte also wohl halbwegs entspannt laufen, dachte ich. Weit gefehlt.

Ich kam in die Ini, die Gruppe hatte gerade die zweite Mobgruppe der Ini hinter sich und der Heiler
war weg. Da gab es zwei Möglichkeiten: entweder hatte der Heiler DC oder die Gruppe war so
grottenschlecht, dass er die Flucht ergriffen hatte.

Ich schau mir den Tank an, 190K life, also wohl jemand, der mehr auf Ausdauer denn auf avoid
gesetzt hatte. Das wurde mir dann auch an der nächsten Trashgruppe sehr deutlich vor Augen
geführt, so dünn war mein Manabalken dort schon lange nicht mehr gewesen, trotzdem schafften
wir die Gruppe und standen vor dem ersten Boss.

Der Tank meinte, wir sollten alle runter zum Schalter springen, eine Taktik, die wir Gildenintern 
auch ganz gern mal anwenden, ich kann dann mit Gruppenheilung recht gut den Schaden aus-
balancieren.

Also hüpfen alle brav runter, ich heile fleissig die Gruppe, aber irgendwie läuft das nicht so richtig.
Der Boss hat immer noch seinen Schild und die Gruppe wiped. OK, ich bin kein Heiler, der nach
einem Wipe gleich wegläuft, also wieder rein in die Ini, durchgebuffed und weiter gings.

Wieder das gleiche Spiel, alle hüpfen runter, aber keiner hat es nötig, am Schalter zu kanalisieren,
in hero ist es halt mal mit einfachem draufdrücken nicht getan. Meine Bitte, doch zu kanalisieren
wurde geflissentlich überhört und die Gruppe starb wieder gemütlich vor sich hin.

Vor soviel Ignoranz hab ich dann doch kapituliert und bin raus aus der Gruppe, man hat als Stoffi
zwar nicht so hohe Repkosten, wenn diese aber unnötig sind, lass ich es lieber.

Zum Raid bin ich dann halt doch in meinen alten Klamotten. Da sind wir zwar auch etliche male
gewiped, aber dabei haben wir wenigstens von  mal zu mal unsere Zusammenarbeit verbessert.


----------



## Resch (18. März 2011)

Tomratz schrieb:


> Ich schau mir den Tank an, 190K life, also wohl jemand, der mehr auf Ausdauer denn auf avoid
> gesetzt hatte. Das wurde mir dann auch an der nächsten Trashgruppe sehr deutlich vor Augen
> geführt, so dünn war mein Manabalken dort schon lange nicht mehr gewesen, trotzdem schafften
> wir die Gruppe und standen vor dem ersten Boss.



Ich steh in Heros mit dem Buff auch öfters mit 210K in der Inze und bin nicht stur auf ausdauer gesockelt. Das dein Mana zu neige ging, kann auch daran liegen dass die Caster nicht unterbrochen wurden, weil diese extremen Schaden machen.


----------



## Russelkurt (18. März 2011)

was mir letztens wieder passiert ist:

Steinerner Kern Hero: Ich komm rein, sag wie immer "hi", die anderen grüßen zurück und wir schlagen los. Der erste Trash lag schnell, der Wurm lag auch fix, bei Plattenhaut bekam keiner, außer dem Tank, auch nur einen Schadenspunkt und der Trash vor Ozruk lief auch zu gut um wahr zu sein. Und dann geschah es: Das Können und die Sicherheit verließ meine Gruppenmitglieder und wir legten einen Doofheitswipe nach dem anderen hin. Die ersten paar Wipes konnte ich noch zuordnen, aber beim 4ten hab ich die Übersicht verloren, an wem es scheiterte. Jedenfalls mit ziemlich großer Sicherheit nicht an mir, da ich mich immer brav gedottet hab, als die Zauberreflexion kam und auch sonst keine Aggro hatte oder zu nah dran stand. Nach dem 8ten Wipe, ich war echt gutmütig an dem Tag, und ca. 40 oder 50g Repkosten hab ich dann entnervt die Gruppe verlassen, nachdem die Schuldzuweisungen und das Geflame begannen.

Danach ging ich Dailies machen um den Verlusst auszugleichen und wieder in der Suche. 40 Minuten später kam ich in ... 3 mal raten bitte ... den Steinernen Kern Hero, stand vor Ozruk, und die Anzahl der Skellette am Boden verriet mir, dass hier auch schon einige Besetzungswechsel stattgefunden haben. Wiedermal gings ans wipen und die Gruppe löste sich auf.

Wieder 40 Minuten später kam ich ... einmal raten bitte ... ihr wisst schon wohin, diesmal stand ich vor dem Endboss. Es lief beinahe perfekt, bis der Stein bei Tank und Heiler einschlug und uns dieser zwei beraubte. Wipe bei 5% Bosslife und wir durften laufen. Beim Laufen merkte ich, dass die Gruppe Ozruk umgangen hat mit Durchsterben und Schami-Ankh. Die Gruppe löste sich wiedermal auf und ich stand alleine vor einem (mir kams so vor) lachenden Ozruk. 

Nach den 3 Erfahrungen hab ich die Daily für den Tag sein lassen, nochmal Steinerner Kern Hero konnte ich nicht riskieren. Ich glaube, dass mich der Dungeonfinder an dem Tag nicht mochte...


----------



## RedShirt (18. März 2011)

Ozruk hätten sie vor den Eingang der Bastion stellen sollen. Oder vor den Trash.

]:->


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (20. März 2011)

Ich hatte heute auch mal wieder ein Dungeon-Intermezzo der asozialen Art. Allerdings war das heute der absolute Tiefpunkt den ich in einer Randomgruppe bisher erleben durfte.

Ich hatte mich noch gefreut, daß die Wartezeit keine 20 Minuten betrug. Auch über die Ini konnte ich mich nich beschweren, die verlorene Stadt der Tol'vir - ne schnelle Angelegenheit.
Bei der Begrüßung fiel mir auf, daß die anderen alle vom gleichen Realm kamen, davon 3 aus einer Gilde. Naja, erstmal nichts dabei gedacht, bis dann der Tank nen "Sitzstreik" ausrief. Der ging dann solange bis der Tank fragte, ob die Angel denn gut Schaden mache.  Okay, ich hatte also noch die Angel equipped... Nachdem ich meine Waffe angelegt hatte kam auch Bewegung in die Sache.
Wie zu erwarten war, da es sich bei den anderen Spielern ja offenbar um ne Clique handelte, gab es keine Markierungen. Der Tank pullt, und noch bevor ich wirklich nen Schlag ansetzen konnte war der Tank auch schon down und der Heal war auch kurz vorm sterben. Also dacht ich mir _Mkay, BR macht jetzt eh keinen Sinn mehr, also Nitrobooster an und nix wie weg...
_Ich hab dann auch als einziger überlebt und ging schon mal wieder bei der Brücke in Stellung.
Als dann die anderen Eintrudelten meinte einer aus der Clique sowas wie "lol ihr seid alle nackt". Ich dachte mir erstmal nichts dabei - man kennt ja den Anzeigebug. Doch bei nem Blick auf die Unitframes merkte ich dann, daß der Tank, der Heal und ein DD tatsächlich keine Rüstung mehr trugen. Es wurde trotzdem gepullt - wie das ausging brauch ich wohl nich zu erwähnen, allerdings erwähnenswert ist, daß mich irgendwas mitten in die gepullten Mobs zog. Etwas verwirrt schaffte ich es trotzdem noch aus der Instanz zu kommen.
Diesmal dachte ich mir betrachte ich mir mal das ganze aus der Distanz. Diesmal blieb ich also bei den stufen der Eingangshalle stehen. Die Gruppe pullte wieder und diesmal sah ich, daß mich einer der beiden Priester mit Glaubenssprung ranzog. Allerdings konnte ich auch diesmal wieder dem Tod entgehen. 
Naja, dann war ich so blöd nochmal in die Instanz zu gehen. Auf die Frage ob's ihnen denn Spaß mache, und was sie davon hielten jetzt mal ihre Rüstung anzulegen und normal zu zocken, kamen nur dumme Sprüche, gefolgt von nem erneuten Pull. Diesmal koordinierten sich die Priester wohl etwas besser, denn anchdem mich der erste Priester in die Gruppe gezogen hatte, und ich mich mittels Nitrobooster wieder davonstehlen wollte, zog mich der zweite Priester gleich wieder zurück... Jedenfalls konnte ich diesmal trotz Schattenmimik nich entkommen. Als ich dann tot da lag verließen die anderen ohne Kommentar die Gruppe.
Ich schrieb dann natürlich direkt ein Ticket, auch wenn es eh zu nichts führen würde. Ich wär ja schon zufrieden, wenn diese Vögel dafür wenigstens einen Tag gebannt würden, und das hoffentlich an einem derer Raidtage...


----------



## Terminsel (20. März 2011)

Ich befürchte, du wirst von Blizzard nur die sinngemäße Antwort bekommen, dass jeder machen dürfe, was er will...


----------



## Snee (21. März 2011)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> 2 DK, 1 Eule und 1 Paladin und du als Dk-Tank und ihr hattet nicht genug zum Unterbrechen dabei?
> 
> Jaja....



Wohl noch nie rnd hero per dungeonfinder gespielt?!! Ich bin sehr wohl in der Lage mit diesem Setup durch die Nummer zu kommen - mit deutlichen Absprachen und Spielverständnis bei allen anwesenden Spielern vorausgesetzt. Aber leider ist cc, unterbrechen und co für die meisten Spieler im dungeonbrowser ein Fremdwort... so meine Erfahrung. Soweit ich informiert bin findest du in dieser Aufstellung keine Klasse, die einen cc von >10 sek setzen kann. Als Tank kann ich eine der Heilhexen mehrmals unterbrechen... leider waren die anderen DDs nicht in der Lage selbiges beim 2ten Heiler zu tun. Kannst dir also dein "Jaja" an den Hut stecken xD 

Den konstruktiven Vorschlag einen der Heiler vom Rest zu trennen und ggf. durch nen Dudu am A der Welt zu wurzeln find ich gut und vermutlich auch einfach zu vermitteln/umzusetzen - darauf bin ich in der Tat nicht gekommen. Kannst es drehen und wenden wie du willst - nicht gerade das vorteilhafteste setup für ne Ini....


----------



## Gauragar (21. März 2011)

Snee schrieb:


> Wohl noch nie rnd hero per dungeonfinder gespielt?!! Ich bin sehr wohl in der Lage mit diesem Setup durch die Nummer zu kommen - mit deutlichen Absprachen und Spielverständnis bei allen anwesenden Spielern vorausgesetzt. Aber leider ist cc, unterbrechen und co für die meisten Spieler im dungeonbrowser ein Fremdwort... so meine Erfahrung. Soweit ich informiert bin findest du in dieser Aufstellung keine Klasse, die einen cc von >10 sek setzen kann. Als Tank kann ich eine der Heilhexen mehrmals unterbrechen... leider waren die anderen DDs nicht in der Lage selbiges beim 2ten Heiler zu tun. Kannst dir also dein "Jaja" an den Hut stecken xD
> 
> Den konstruktiven Vorschlag einen der Heiler vom Rest zu trennen und ggf. durch nen Dudu am A der Welt zu wurzeln find ich gut und vermutlich auch einfach zu vermitteln/umzusetzen - darauf bin ich in der Tat nicht gekommen. Kannst es drehen und wenden wie du willst - nicht gerade das vorteilhafteste setup für ne Ini....



Nun ja... bei dem Set - Up kann wirklich und wahrhaftig jeder einzelne unterbrechen... ob ein Heilpaladin dazu Zeit hat bzw. immer trifft, klammere ich als Heilpaladin mal aus.

Wenn keiner der Anwesenden unterbrochen hat, hattest Du wohl schlicht und einfach Pech mit der Gruppe. Denn wenn alle auf Hexe No. Eins gehen und sich auf Dauer NICHT wundern, warum diese nicht stirbt, ...., nun ja. 

Gibt es überhaupt noch außer den Ex - Bäumchen irgendeine Klasse, die NICHT irgendeine Möglichkeit hat zu unterbrechen? Mir fällt spontan keine weitere ein, auch wenn es bei Priestern mit dem Fear eher lästig als nützlich sein kann. Aber dafür gibt es ja Glyphen.


----------



## Russelkurt (21. März 2011)

Blutsegeladmiral schrieb:


> Auch über die Ini konnte ich mich nich beschweren, die verlorene Stadt der Tol'vir - ne schnelle Angelegenheit.




Zur Stadt der Tol'vir hab ich auch noch was, von gestern:

Wir, also 4 Gildies (Zusammenstellung ist egal), gehen zusammen in den Dungeonbrowser, nur noch ein Tank war gesucht und 10 Minuten später war auch einer da. Verlorene Stadt hero, wie oben erwähnt. Der Tank sagt hallo, wir grüßen zurück und der Tank pullt nach dem obligatorischen ersten Readycheck. Mitten in der ersten Trashgruppe hauts unseren Heiler raus und mein Telefon klingelt, Heiler am Apparat und er meinte, er kommt nicht mehr on, weil sein Router grad rumhackt. Wir sollten kurz warten und ihn notfalls kicken. Gesagt getan, wir warten. Der Tank fragt was los ist, ich antworte und er ruft ne Raucherpause aus. Nach besagter Pause sagt er tschüss und haut ab. Wir warten. Auf einmal kommt unser Heiler wieder on, wir suchen nen neuen Tank, haben schnell ersatz und bekommen einen Presser. Der kam rein, faselt erstmal was von durchrushen und cc sei unnötig. Und der hat alles grundsätzlich 3mal gepostet, also: "Lead", "gib mir LEAD!!", "LEAD HER, ABER FLOTT!!!" Jede dieser Nachrichten im Abstand von 2 Sekunden. Nach 5 Beinahe-Wipes, die eindeutig von zu großzügigem Pullen kamen, standen wir beim toten Endboss und der Tank verzieht sich, ohne ein Wort, nach getaner Arbeit samt dem Casterschmuck, den eigentlich ein Gildenkollege wollte. Aber was kann man da tun, Tickets enden ergebnislos, den suchen und das Teil einfordern bringt nix, weil der von nem anderen Realm kam... Assis gibts, die gibts garnicht!


----------



## Shantia (22. März 2011)

Gestern Abend wollte mein Freund mit seinem Priester noch unbedingt Random Daily HC gehen, es war 23:30, ich wollte eigentlich ins Bett... Naja gut vielleicht erwischen wir ja ne schnelle ini und alles ist gut. Ich habe also meine Paladina eingeloggt und mich ins Tankoutfit geschmissen. 
Für Random angemeldet, Instant Invite und was wird es? Todesminen -.- Na toll nix mit flott durch und Marken abgreifen. 

Aber naja gut fang ich morgen einfach ne Stunde später an, Gleitzeit sei dank. 
Wir fangen also an uns durch die Mobs zu schnetzeln, die ersten beiden Bosse liegen ohne Probleme. Dann kommen wir zum Feindschnitter. Meine Frage wer den denn Schnitterprototyp fahren kann wurde mit "Melee" beantwortet. Das bedeutete also der Schurke darf ran. Wir machen gemütlich die 4 Adds down, der Schurke stunt brav mit seinem Prototyp und in mir keimt die Hoffnung dass er mit dem Teil auch wirklich umgehen kann. 
Ich pulle den Boss, ziehe in den Rundgang hinauf, alles gut, der Boss geht schön runter. Bei 25% kommen auf einmal Adds die Treppe hoch. 
Kein Sorry oder eine Erklärung vom Schurken. Auf unsere Frage, was denn da los war, antwortet er "Da waren zwei Adds das war zu viel für mich". -.- 
Whipe und wieder rein, durchgebufft und wieder auf in den Kampf. Beim zweiten Try war der Schurke innerhalb von 20 Sekunden tot, ich habe keine Ahnung was da los war... (Ja er saß in dem Prototypen, da hab ich drauf geachet ^^)
Das war mir dann doch zu viel... 3 Stunden an Cho'gall tryn und dann auch noch diese Ini mit unfähigem Schnitterfahrer *grummel* 

Nach dem Whipe haben mein Freund und ich die Ini verlassen (ich bin natürlich draussen auf dem Friedhof rausgekommen -.-) er hat sich alleine eine neue Gruppe gesucht und ich bin ins Bett gefallen. 

Mittlerweile entwickeln sich die Todesminen zu meiner Hassinstanz mit Randoms, die letzten 2-3 Male scheiterte es immer am Feindschnitter und die Gruppen lösten sich auf *heul*


----------



## Stevesteel (22. März 2011)

Shantia schrieb:


> Gestern Abend wollte mein Freund mit seinem Priester noch unbedingt Random Daily HC gehen, es war 23:30, ich wollte eigentlich ins Bett... Naja gut vielleicht erwischen wir ja ne schnelle ini und alles ist gut. Ich habe also meine Paladina eingeloggt und mich ins Tankoutfit geschmissen.
> Für Random angemeldet, Instant Invite und was wird es? Todesminen -.- Na toll nix mit flott durch und Marken abgreifen.
> 
> Aber naja gut fang ich morgen einfach ne Stunde später an, Gleitzeit sei dank.
> ...



Ist es nicht so, daß ab einer gewissen Prozentzahl sowieso mehr Adds erscheinen, die dann u.a. auch unkontrolliert Richtung Gruppe laufen?
Irgendwie war mir so, daß man in der letzten Phase des Kampfes sehr viel Schaden auf den Boss raushauen muss, weil man ansonsten nicht gegen die immer mehr werdenden Adds ankommt.


----------



## RedShirt (22. März 2011)

Never.
Use.
A.
Fullquote.

Thanks.

On Topic:

Wer es noch nicht begriffen hat: Der 1te Boss im Vortex kickt jetzt raus und macht dabei viel viel Grp-Dmg.
Auch Tanks, die es nicht raffen, mögen sich einweisen lassen.
3 Wipes für nix. =(
Immerhin kam danach ein Tank/Healpaar, das sich ausgekannt hat. --> fix durch


----------



## campino76 (22. März 2011)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> Ist es nicht so, daß ab einer gewissen Prozentzahl sowieso mehr Adds erscheinen, die dann u.a. auch unkontrolliert Richtung Gruppe laufen?
> Irgendwie war mir so, daß man in der letzten Phase des Kampfes sehr viel Schaden auf den Boss raushauen muss, weil man ansonsten nicht gegen die immer mehr werdenden Adds ankommt.



stimmt.. glaub die adds spawnen immer schneller je länger der kampf dauert. wenn dann schon mal 2 adds da sind kann man nur versuchen die immer wieder zu stunnen und mit dem dampf (3. taste) runter zu kicken.

@shantia: zufällig von ambossar? wenn ja, ich war der kriegertank, dem bis 23 uhr raiden zu lange war.


----------



## Famenio (22. März 2011)

Shantia schrieb:


> Gestern Abend wollte mein Freund mit seinem Priester noch unbedingt Random Daily HC gehen, es war 23:30, ich wollte eigentlich ins Bett... Naja gut vielleicht erwischen wir ja ne schnelle ini und alles ist gut. Ich habe also meine Paladina eingeloggt und mich ins Tankoutfit geschmissen.
> Für Random angemeldet, Instant Invite und was wird es? Todesminen -.- Na toll nix mit flott durch und Marken abgreifen.
> 
> Aber naja gut fang ich morgen einfach ne Stunde später an, Gleitzeit sei dank.
> ...


Diese Art von Community liebe ich ja so  
Wenn einer was nicht hinbekommt einfach mal leaven ... sind eh alle doofer als ich und können es nicht.
Ich war vorgestern mit meiner Eule in den Schwarzfelshöhlen, war eine ganz nette aber auch unerfahrene Truppe von einem Server.
Wir kamen zu dem 3. Boss, der mit der Feuersäule. Der Tank sagte gleich er kann das nicht, was nach dem ersten 3 Whipes, da immer Adds kamen und der Heiler das nicht weggeheilt bekommen hat, sich schnell zeigte 
Ich hab ihm halt gesagt, das er den durch die Säule ziehen soll, bis 5 langsam zählen und dann wieder durch ziehen. Ok er zählte zu schnell udn es stackte zu schnell hoch ... Wipe ... ich sagte ihm er soll mal bis 7 zählen, und es hat geklappt. er Lag. Und der Tank hat sich sehr gefreut, das es eine Taktik gibt wie es einfach geht 
Ich habe mich gefreut, da ich einem weiteren Spieler helfen konnte


----------



## Famenio (22. März 2011)

Doppelpost -.-


----------



## Doofkatze (22. März 2011)

War gestern mit meinem DK Tank (343) im Steinernen Kern HC. Der erste Blick auf den Paladinheiler war recht ernüchternd: 336 angelegt, 3 PVP Items, 1 Stärke Item, komplett unverzaubert, 2 von 6 Sockeln besetzt mit...Willenskraft.

Aber ich bin ja nich so. Ich bin ja auf Selbstheilung ausgelegt (Blutwürmer, Runenheilung samt Glyphe), das wird schon passen.

Erdformer rausgenommen, den Gnom als first Target und drauf da. Schattenblitze unterbrochen, selbst mitgeheilt, alles gezündet, zum Schluss blieb ihm nichts anderes als Hand auflegen, weil er mich nich hochheilen konnte. Danke fürs Gespräch und auf Wiedersehen.

Es kann nicht sein, das wir alle CDs an der ersten von 3 gleichen Mobgruppen verbraten müssen, weil er unverzaubert und quasi ungesockelt als Heiler meint, mit PVP + Stärkeitems spielen zu müssen.


----------



## Famenio (22. März 2011)

Das ist ein gutes Stichwort ... falsches Equip 
Ich Sonntag für Yoggi 10-er HM +0 gesucht, weil der meinem Twink noch fehlte.
Also schnell Leute gesucht, mit Erfahrung.

Schreibt mich ein DK an und fragt welches lvl man denn sein sollte ... 
ich darauf hin nur, "Wenn die Erfahrung bzw. der Kampf komplett auswendig bekannt ist, 
dann ist das lvl egal, ab 80.
Er sagte er kenne alles und wäre dabei mit lvl 81.

Ich ihn also geladen und wir dann alle vor Yogg gegangen, 
durchgebuffed und halt nochmal kurz über die Taktik geredet.

In dem Moment schreibt mich mein Kumpel an, ob ich mir den DK schonmal angeschaut habe.
Ich nur, nee aber er hat Erfahrung das wird schon passen.
Ich also den DK angeschaut... Also er war 81 und als DD dabei.
Hatte haufenweise INT-Teile an und 70-er Tank-Trinket ...
Das war der Moment, der mich daran erinnerte, 
warum ich die DKs so Liebe 

Ohne lange Worte Spieler anvisiert und /kick ... 
Also bei so etwas finde ich es eine Frechheit, das er sich bei mir gemeldet hat.


----------



## Shantia (22. März 2011)

@Campino 
ne war ne Gildengruppe ^^ 

@Famenio
Schön dass du aus meinem 16 Zeilen langen post genau eine Information rausgezogen hast: Ich bin nach 2 Trys gegangen
Das drum herum interessiert dich wohl nicht, es ist ja nicht so dass der Schurke gefragt hätte wie er das Teil benutzt, sondern selbstsverständlich reingesprungen ist... Das signalisiert mir als Tank: "Ich weiß was ich tu" 
Es war bei den Trys keine Besserung zu erkennen, es wurde schlechter (nach 20 Sekunden instant tot)
Und ich war müde... Ja ich weiß das ist mein Problem, aber wenn ich sowieso schon erledigt bin und meinem Freund nen gefallen tue, dann muss ich mich nicht eine halbe Stunde bei einem Boss rumärgern, nur weil der DD seinen Job nicht kann... Sorry aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass das viele Leute anders gemacht hätten, einige Samariter ausgenommen natürlich.... Aber immer schön verallgemeinern.


----------



## Famenio (22. März 2011)

Hmm ... also wenn ich müde bin, dann melde ich mich auch nicht mehr für eine Ini an.
Und selbst wenn jemand denkt, das er weiß wie es geht, es dann aber doch falsch macht,
dann versuche zumindest ich es ihm nochmal zu erklären.

Aber die anderen haben sich bestimmt gefreut als ein müder Tank, 
der während der Ini noch müder wurde nach 2 Whipes dann geleaved hat.
Sry dafür habe ich kein Verständnis.

Und wie gesagt, wenn du jetzt versuchst das auf den Schurken zu schieben, 
dann hätte man es ihm nochmal in Ruhe erklärt, hätte er rumgetottert, 
oder hätte geleaved, dann wäre das sein Ding gewesen, 
aber die anderen 2 (3 mit deinem Freund) konnten ja in dem Sinne nichts dafür.


----------



## Shantia (22. März 2011)

Die Gruppe hatte nicht darunter zu leiden dass ich müde war... ich wäre bis zum Ende geblieben und durch Gleitzeit hätte ich den verpassten Schlaf am nächsten Morgen auch aufholen können. 
Bin ich denn dafür verantwortlich dass der Schurke das Teil nicht spielen kann? Bin ich dafür verantwortlich ihm zu erklären wie das geht? Wenn er fragt... gerne, aber er hat keinen Mucks gesagt. Sorry aber ich bin nicht Mutter Theresa und auch keine Hellseherin. 

Ich habe auch nicht um dein Verständnis gebeten, worum ich dich gebeten habe war nicht alles zu verallgemeinern... 
"Die Art von Community liebe ich ja so" (dein Zitat) 


Aber für mich ist jetzt Schluss hier, das artet in Offtopic aus und es soll um Random Gruppen Geschichten gehen.


----------



## stylezzxx (23. März 2011)

never play with 2 DK !!

also waren hero ini...

Tank ausser Gilde 
Dk DD ausser gilde 
Dk DD ICH 
-----------------
Der Rest war Random. Der Dk und Tank 346 ich darüber .. unwichtig.. dps angemessen über 12k..

Was passiert aber ? Wir nehmen ihm die Aggro weg... immer und immer wieder... was macht unser Tank ? Verlässt Gruppe! Erstmal dachte ich er war eingeschnappt weil er tanken net mehr drauf hatte, aber er hat es drauf und irgendwo muss der fehler ja sein? Naja lag an uns DK's ... wir nahmen immer die Aggro weg... habe es paar mal getestet... also 2 DD DKS never..


----------



## Evolaey (23. März 2011)

stylezzxx schrieb:


> never play with 2 DK !!
> 
> also waren hero ini...
> 
> ...



DKs ziehen echt enorm aggro seit dem patch. Ich seh das wenn ich mitm freund aus der gilde bot trash gemacht hab, ich konnte NIE an seine aggro werte ran kommen. Dazu konnte er mir auch ganz easy die aggro wegschnappen. ( Bin Pala Tank )


----------



## RedShirt (23. März 2011)

Dk Tank sollte das kompensieren können.

Kann er das, bei gleichem Gear, nicht -> üben üben üben.

Paar Sekunden antanken und dann loslegen. Man steckst selbst den Burst eines Waffenkriegers weg, und der ist mal derb


----------



## stylezzxx (24. März 2011)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Dk Tank sollte das kompensieren können.
> 
> Kann er das, bei gleichem Gear, nicht -> üben üben üben.
> 
> Paar Sekunden antanken und dann loslegen. Man steckst selbst den Burst eines Waffenkriegers weg, und der ist mal derb



tank war krieger, wie gesagt 2 dks geht garnicht, manchmal schaffe ich es sogar alleine aggro wegzunehmen aber selten... aber DK ist mein Main und naja ich regge mich selber darüber auf das die soviel aggro ziehen... und ich bin Frost Dk spiele laut nem Guide fahre 13 dps max.. bei ner gegandstandstufe von ca 346-350 ... naja und wenn ungeübter tank da ist ist schon scheiße für mich..


----------



## Evolaey (24. März 2011)

stylezzxx schrieb:


> tank war krieger, wie gesagt 2 dks geht garnicht, manchmal schaffe ich es sogar alleine aggro wegzunehmen aber selten... aber DK ist mein Main und naja ich regge mich selber darüber auf das die soviel aggro ziehen... und ich bin Frost Dk spiele laut nem Guide fahre 13 dps max.. bei ner gegandstandstufe von ca 346-350 ... naja und wenn ungeübter tank da ist ist schon scheiße für mich..



Letztens hat ein DK seine Ghule beim dritten Boss der Schwarzfelshöhlen rausgeholt ( wo man durch Feuer ziehen muss - Name entfallen ) könnter euch vorstellen dass da nicht mehr viel drinne war mit dem durch Feuer ziehen - wipe  
Bei DK dds hab ich eher weniger aggro probleme (abgeshen er bringt in äußerst ungünstigen Momenten seine ghule  )  - nur bei den DK tanks die aggro mit zu halten - unmöglich. Außer ich spotte sie mir halt ...


----------



## stylezzxx (24. März 2011)

Evolaey schrieb:


> Letztens hat ein DK seine Ghule beim dritten Boss der Schwarzfelshöhlen rausgeholt ( wo man durch Feuer ziehen muss - Name entfallen ) könnter euch vorstellen dass da nicht mehr viel drinne war mit dem durch Feuer ziehen - wipe
> Bei DK dds hab ich eher weniger aggro probleme (abgeshen er bringt in äußerst ungünstigen Momenten seine ghule  )  - nur bei den DK tanks die aggro mit zu halten - unmöglich. Außer ich spotte sie mir halt ...



das ding is... ghule... eigentlich sollte man die in wind schicken... ich als DD DK weiß nicht wann ich sie raushollen ... die nehmen immer die aggro.... deshalb ich habe sie sogar ausser liste schon rausgenommen!! wenn ich sie benutzt habe war das bei trash einfach aus spaß aber beim boss... vergiss es... DK macht einfach zuviel aggro !! ich selber bleibe beim DK als main... kann damit gut spielen dies das aber mich regen halt paar sachen auf...


----------



## Terminsel (24. März 2011)

stylezzxx schrieb:


> das ding is... ghule... eigentlich sollte man die in wind schicken... ich als DD DK weiß nicht wann ich sie raushollen ... die nehmen immer die aggro.... deshalb ich habe sie sogar ausser liste schon rausgenommen!! wenn ich sie benutzt habe war das bei trash einfach aus spaß aber beim boss... vergiss es... DK macht einfach zuviel aggro !! ich selber bleibe beim DK als main... kann damit gut spielen dies das aber mich regen halt paar sachen auf...



Die Ghule dienen bei einigen Bossen als Schlagabfänger und Schadensboost. Es gibt durchaus welche, wo sie Sinn machen. Z.B. Rahj in den Hallen des Ursprungs, wenn er in die Mitte geht, oder Erudax, wenn er gerade den Schattenorkan gewirkt hat.
Wenn man sie richtig einsetzt und der Tank sich immer noch beschwert, hat dieser ein Ego-Problem, mehr nicht.


----------



## stylezzxx (25. März 2011)

Terminsel schrieb:


> Die Ghule dienen bei einigen Bossen als Schlagabfänger und Schadensboost. Es gibt durchaus welche, wo sie Sinn machen. Z.B. Rahj in den Hallen des Ursprungs, wenn er in die Mitte geht, oder Erudax, wenn er gerade den Schattenorkan gewirkt hat.
> Wenn man sie richtig einsetzt und der Tank sich immer noch beschwert, hat dieser ein Ego-Problem, mehr nicht.


JA! tank sagt aggro weg... dann sage ich ja bestimmt meine schuld... ganze gruppe sagt nee nee der tank hält sie einfach nicht... aber man kommt sich halt dumm vor.... und ich mache alles richtig nach meiner meinung.... !!! bin Frost Dk.... spiele sogar nach der rota von buffed(leicht verändert)... also : Heulende Böe , Seuchenstoß, Blutstoß, Froststoß, Auslöschen,Horn des Winters ... und von vorne alles von vorne laut runen... naja dps liegt halt bei 12-14k kommt immer drauf an... aber habe nase voll von dem gelabber....falls jemand arsenal wissen will einfach stylezzxx eingeben...


----------



## Evolaey (26. März 2011)

Terminsel schrieb:


> Die Ghule dienen bei einigen Bossen als Schlagabfänger und Schadensboost. Es gibt durchaus welche, wo sie Sinn machen. Z.B. Rahj in den Hallen des Ursprungs, wenn er in die Mitte geht, oder Erudax, wenn er gerade den Schattenorkan gewirkt hat.
> Wenn man sie richtig einsetzt und der Tank sich immer noch beschwert, hat dieser ein Ego-Problem, mehr nicht.



Das hat nicht nur was mit "Ego Problemen des Tanks" zu tun - da argumentierst du ein bischen zu voreilig! 
Wie ich vorher bereits meinte, war es beim 3. Boss der Schwarzfellstiefen einfach unangebracht - du kannst bei ( speziel diesem ) Boss einfach keine 2 Rotas durchziehen ( zumindestns als Pala Tank )- und du brauchst nunmal 3HP um mit deinem Schild ordentlich aggro zu ziehen.

Es gibt durchaus Ausnahmen, wie du ja sagtest (Rahj , Erudax ) ... aber das sind Bosse von Hero Inis in ihrer *Endphase*, wo KEIN anderer mehr Aggro ziehen kann ... 
und es ging die Posts vorher ums Aggro ziehen! - man kann das "ego der tanks" eben nicht nur auf 3-5 bosse in der endphase reduzieren  

Ausgenommen ihr habt nen DK tank - der zieht eh jedem die aggro weg ^^


----------



## Terminsel (26. März 2011)

Evolaey schrieb:


> Das hat nicht nur was mit "Ego Problemen des Tanks" zu tun - da argumentierst du ein bischen zu voreilig!
> Wie ich vorher bereits meinte, war es beim 3. Boss der Schwarzfellstiefen einfach unangebracht - du kannst bei ( speziel diesem ) Boss einfach keine 2 Rotas durchziehen ( zumindestns als Pala Tank )- und du brauchst nunmal 3HP um mit deinem Schild ordentlich aggro zu ziehen.
> 
> Es gibt durchaus Ausnahmen, wie du ja sagtest (Rahj , Erudax ) ... aber das sind Bosse von Hero Inis in ihrer *Endphase*, wo KEIN anderer mehr Aggro ziehen kann ...
> ...



Du solltest meinen Post noch einmal genau lesen...



> Die Ghule dienen bei *einigen* Bossen als Schlagabfänger und Schadensboost. Es gibt durchaus *welche*, wo sie Sinn machen. Z.B. Rahj in den Hallen des Ursprungs, wenn er in die Mitte geht, oder Erudax, wenn er gerade den Schattenorkan gewirkt hat.
> Wenn man sie *richtig* einsetzt und der Tank sich immer noch beschwert, hat dieser ein Ego-Problem, mehr nicht.


----------



## Assari (27. März 2011)

Tja, war heute mit meinem Priest Schwarzfelstiefen.

Komme in eine Grp rein... Ich alleine, die anderen 4 aus einer Gilde.

Der Heal und der Tank waren da, die anderen 2 DDs waren auf /folgen.

Ich fragte was das soll etc. Sie meinten, sie wollen ihre 2t Chars mit hoch ziehen. Ich sagte nur OMG aber naja egal, mal schauen. Wir fangen an, Wipe 1, Wipe 2, Wipe 3, Wipe 4. Ich gaaaanz weit oben (klar) auf einmal wurd ich per Ausschlusswahl gekickt -.-


----------



## Nisbo (27. März 2011)

Mal ein Eigen-DAU ^^
War bei dem Event als mal in BSF mußte um den Apotheker zu killen.

Wollte eigentlich als Tank rein, hatte auch Tanksachen an aber hatte vergessen im DF auf Tank zu schalten da ich vorher als Heal unterwegs war.
Komme rein und ärger mich schon warum wieder mal nen DD den Apotheker anredet obwohl ich noch nicht mal da war (war zur Zeit wo man ewig Ladescreen hatte)

Auf einmal dämmerte es mir dann als ich das + bei meinem Char sah da ich hier wohl beim anmelden gefailt hatte ^^
Aber bis auf einen DD der gestorben ist war es kein Problem, jeder einen der tankbaren Mobs genommen und Event erfolgreich abgeschlossen.

Auf jeden Fall hatte ich nach der Erklärung die Lacher auf meiner Seite ^^

-----------

Gestern Schwarzfelshöhlen mit meinem Schurken, der Heal kannte den 2. Boss nicht, aber die Gruppe war freundlich und wurde erklärt mit den 80 Stacks und raus gehen, ok der erste Versuch ist ja immer zum angucken und so hat man dann auch mal gesehen was passiert wenn man zu schnell ist beim wieder eingehen, war ja auch kein Problem.

OK Problem erkannt, auf einmal war der Tank (DK) weg, warum auch immer, ohne zu sagen.
Kam nen neuer Tank rein Paladine ca 151K mit dem DF 3er Buff aber OK ist ja kein Problem, muß man da halt auch mal etwas healen ^^

OK diesmal war der Heal dann halt beim reingehen in den Strahl zu langsam da der Heal etwas weiter vom Strahl weggegangen ist.

Kein Problem für mich für den Heal und für die beiden anderen DDs, aber da kam es dann wieder das typische DF geflame vom Tank der bei dem Boss ja nur tank und spank machen braucht und nebenbei TV guckt "Der einfachste Boss in der INI und bla bla bla", ja klar für ihn evtl der da ja nix machen braucht wenn schon andere unterbrechen. Haja ist ja nicht gleich jeder nen Profi. Ende vom Lied war das der Heal dann kein Bock auf solch ein Klima in der Ini hatte und ich u.a. auch nicht mehr.

Tja so sind die Gemüter eben, erstmal vollkommen nette Truppe gehabt und dann kommt gleich wieder nen Motzer und Whiner daher.
Und ich bin mir fast sicher das es hier jemanden in den Fingern juckt und er gerne schreiben möchte "Der ist doch total easy den mach ich blind usw" *g*


----------



## Mheran rur Khroth (4. April 2011)

Hallo,

gestern war ich bei einigen guten Gruppen dabei. Am besten hat mir die mit dem "Neu 85'er Druiden Heiler" von Alygos gefallen. Er hat gleich gesagt, das er neu 85 ist. Dem Tank haben wir vorsichtshalber noch einen Hinweis gegeben, doch bitte aufs Mana des Heilers zu achten. Er ist nämlich gleich losgelaufen während wir noch getippt haben. Der Tank hat dann auch bestätigt. Und dann ging es recht locker von statten.

Dummerweiese habe ich (Jäger) vom Endboss noch Heilerstiefel bekommen (über Gier). Der Druide hat noch gefragt aber ich habe es erst gelesen, als ich schon aus der Gruppe war. Da war er vermutlich etwas enttäuscht (sauer?). Aber mit der nächsten Post hat er die Stiefel noch bekommen. Nach einem Ticket hat sich recht zügig ein GM gemeldet, gesucht, gefunden und die Stiefel umverteilt.


PS:
Ich unterstelle nicht, das der Tank gleich in die erste Trashgruppe gelaufen wäre. Eher, das wir etwas getrödelt haben ^^.

PPS:
Also - Recke von Alygos- falls Du hier auch liest: Die Ini sollte dann für Dich auch gut gelaufen sein.

(edit, RedShirt +2)
Die Übertragung ist hier auch über Servergrenzen. Der GM schrieb, das es bis max. 3h nach dem Vorfall möglich (aber nicht sicher) ist.
M.E. liegt das daran ob irgenwelche logs schon überschrieben sind oder nicht. Aber das ist ok. Wenn es klappt ist es schön.
(edit ende)

ad astra
Andreas


----------



## Russelkurt (4. April 2011)

also richtig toll fand ich es letztens:

Die Bossfights waren easy, jeder tat das, was er tun sollte. Kein Problem in dem Punkt. Aber was ich erst später feststellte war, dass wir alle 5 Ingis waren, wir kammen alle zur gleichen zeit auf die Idee mit den nitroboostern zu rennen und flogen alle 5 gleichzteitig in die luft. mich hats in der luft zerfetzt, den tank beim aufprall auf den boden, den heal hat ne pat erwischt in der er gelandet ist weil sein fallschirm ihn weiter nach vorne getragen hatte... wir lachten herzlich, liefen rein und machten weiter. vor dem vorletzten boss, da waren wir einmal aus blödheit gestorben (instanz ist egal, lief ja^^) liefen wir wieder rein, alle mit nitro und einer nach dem anderen fliegt in die luft und geht wieder hops. sowas hab ich noch nicht erlebt, dass die booster bei jedem in der gruppe explodieren und wir uns damit immer selbst gewiped haben. vorallem, dass alle ingis mit boostern sind 

naja, endboss gelegt, nochmal gelacht und tschüss gesagt.


----------



## RedShirt (4. April 2011)

stylezzxx schrieb:


> tank war krieger, wie gesagt 2 dks geht garnicht, manchmal schaffe ich es sogar alleine aggro wegzunehmen aber selten... aber DK ist mein Main und naja ich regge mich selber darüber auf das die soviel aggro ziehen... und ich bin Frost Dk spiele laut nem Guide fahre 13 dps max.. bei ner gegandstandstufe von ca 346-350 ... naja und wenn ungeübter tank da ist ist schon scheiße für mich..



Mea culpa, dachte DK Tank.
Kriegertank hat anfangs n dämlich niedrigen Aggroaufbau, da bekommst als DK fast immer Aggro wenn Du ihn nicht antanken lässt (gemütlich). Raid ist wieder anders... aber ok.

Als Frost ziehst mit HB gut Aggro bei Gruppen, noch DnD und die kleben an Dir, bevor der Krieger genug AoE Damage rausgehauen hat.

Daher tank ich als Krieger /rnd eher ungern =) das ist dann  eher stressig.



Mheran schrieb:


> Hallo,. Aber mit der nächsten Post hat er die Stiefel noch bekommen. Nach einem Ticket hat sich recht zügig ein GM gemeldet, gesucht, gefunden und die Stiefel umverteilt.



Gz, zu LK Zeiten hatte ich mal das Arp-Trinket aus der Seelenschmiede gekriegt und wollts umverteilen lassen - GM sagt "Nein, sorry, kann ich nicht machen." ... war blöd, hätte es dem anderen gern gegeben (ist ja anderer Server).


----------



## Valdrasiala (5. April 2011)

Möchte hier auch mal eine Geschichte beitragen. Von gestern. Wiedermal eine der Geschichten, die mich so unheimlich stark davon abhalten, Random-Gruppen zu gehen.

Naja, Gruppensuche für meinen Shadow-Twink angemacht, der seit einem Tag Level 85 ist (Itemlevel 334), 25 Minuten gewartet, Todesminen Hero. Uiuiui! 

Erste Reaktion: 3 von 5 Leuten verlassen die Gruppe. Naja, der Tank bleibt, zum Glück.

3 neue Spieler joinen die Gruppe, 2 verlassen diese sofort wieder. Naja, nach der dritten Welle blieben wenigstens alle.

Gut, alle nicht soooo übermäßig gut ausgestattet, aber die Ausrüstung sollte reichen, um auch diese Instanz zu schaffen. Dachte ich zumindest.

Erster Trash kein Problem. Dann erster Boss. Der Boss fiel, aber so viele kleine Trashmobs in der "drehende Feuerwand-Phase" habe ich bei dem noch nie gesehen, wie ich gestern gesehen habe. Der ganze Bildschirm war voller feindlicher Lebensbalken. Hut ab vor dem Heiler!

Kurz ins Recount geschaut und den Grund gefunden: Ich hatte 8k DPS (nicht so viel, aber für Itemlevel 334 okay), der Tank 5,5k DPS, danach kamen die beiden anderen DDs. Naja, ich hatte gewisse Befürchtungen für später, aber ich bin naiv und glaube immernoch an das Gute in der Welt *grins*

Zweiter Boss: Der DD-Krieger sollte den Schredder nehmen. Ich hatte nochmal gefragt, ob er das kennt, er sagte ja. Gut, Pull, der Schredder steht am Boss und macht Schaden am Boss. *facepalm* Danach erklärten wir dem Kriegerlein seine Aufgabe. Scheinbar hatte er keinen INT-Buff, ich hatte zum Glück noch eine Schriftrolle, was für einen kleinen Lacher im Chat führte.

Zweiter Versuch: Der Krieger (nun mit INT-Buff) rennt mit dem Schredder nach unten, tötet einen Trashmob und (einmal dürft Ihr raten...) kommt wieder nach oben, um Schaden am Boss zu machen. *seufz*

Naja, wenigstens hat der dritte Versuch geklappt und der Krieger vollführte unten seine Aufgabe.

Naja, die folgenden Trashwellen haben wir leider nicht mehr überstanden, da der Tank die roten Felder scheinbar nicht schnell genug gesehen hat und regelmäßig darin stehen blieb, um effizient und schnell zu sterben.

Schade, aber solche Erfahrungen häufen sich in der letzten Zeit. Ich denke, für viele Spieler scheint Cata tatsächlich zu schwer zu sein. Man kann scheinbar nicht immer von sich auf andere schließen und sich über jeglichen Nerf aufregen, den die Hero-Instanzen bekommen.


----------



## Dexis (5. April 2011)

Drei Gildies mit ihren DD-Twinks (itemlvl 333-340) baten mich, mit meinem Mainchar die Daily Hero für sie zu tanken. Leider kein gildeninterner Heiler am Start, aber egal, mit einem raidausgestatteten Tank sollte das auch mit einem rnd Heiler kein Thema sein. Die Scheiße fing natürlich gleich richtig an - Todesminen *würg*

Heiler Nr.1 war schon wieder aus der Gruppe bevor ich sehen konnte welche Klasse er gespielt hat^^
Der nächste Heiler war ein Resto Schamane, jointe die Gruppe und gab keinen Mucks von sich. Schonmal ein schlechtes Zeichen (wir begrüßten ihn im Chat, ohnehin waren wir vier Gildies bei uns im Teamspeak-Channel).
Man kämpfte sich durch die Instanz, zwischendurch kam es mir ein wenig seltsam vor dass nicht so viel Heilung auf mich durchkam, aber es passte immer wenn ich meine eigenen CDs benutzte. Bei den Bossen ist allerdings grundsätzlich einer der DDs gestorben. Wie wir nachher feststellten, nicht wegen schlechtem Movement sondern weil keine Heilung kam. Der Fail des rnd Heilers wurde dann beim Schredder-Boss offen gelegt, ich schaute nach dem Wipe in die Logs und stellte fest: der Schamane benutzte _ausschließlich _'Springflut' auf mich, die Gruppe hielt er mit dem Heilungstotem "am Leben".... oder auch nicht^^ Ich wies ihn (freundlich, aber bestimmt) auf diesen Umstand hin und seine einzige Antwort war: "dann kick mich doch, du Fo***e!" Tja, damit war mein erster Kickvote in Cata für einen Spieler perfekt.
Der zweite Heiler, ein Paladin, machte sich gleich durch Begrüßung und "vernünftiges" Heilen bemerkbar. Es ging ohne Wipe bis zum Schiff durch. Allerdings kam dann der nächste Kracher: wir pullten den Murloc-Boss auf dem Schiff, der Pala schrieb in den Chat "keinen Bock mehr" und verpisste sich mitten im Kampf.... unglaublich!

Mittlerweile war eine Bekannte in meiner Friendlist online, sie sprang auch tatsächlich für unsere Gruppe ein und wir erledigten den Rest ohne jede Beanstandung. Im Gegenteil: sie kam auch noch ins Ts und wir hatten noch Spaß beim erzählen. So einfach war das.

Ich gehe im Schnitt einmal die Woche eine Hero Instanz bei der ich einen zufälligen Spieler mitnehmen muss. Bisher habe ich zu 100% nur schlechte Erfahrung damit gemacht. Deshalb sollte man es jedem von Anfang an klar machen: sucht euch eigene Gruppen, schafft euch eine Gilde an, knüpft Kontakte. Diesen Leuten könnt ihr vertrauen, ihr könnt spielen wann ihr wollt (und nicht 40min warten) und habt fast immer noch Spaß durch eure Kommunikation.


----------



## Nimbe (5. April 2011)

Mir ist eines aufgefallen: In den NonHc-Cata Instanzen ist generell ein besseres Klima vorhanden.
Hab das mit meinem Dk tank (ers 80 und hat I-schnitt von 330 allerdings ne grüne armschiene weshalb ich HdU abfarme will mit vollem gutem Gear in HC´s)

Auf NonHc´s wird grundsätzlich fast immer CC eingesetzt und man grüßt immer, weil man vor allem als DD froh is, dass man nach langer Wartezeit in die Gruppe kommt.

Tanks und Heiler haben kürzere Wartezeiten und denken leider auch, dass sie mehr Rechte haben, und meinen Sie können leaven pullen etc. wie es ihnen passt.

Mein Tipp an alle: Sucht ne nette Gilde und geht mit denen chillig im TS ne chillige HC mit Absprache sind sie 1. leichter, 2. schneller und machen 3. mehr Spaß


----------



## Nexilein (6. April 2011)

Ich war neulich seit mehreren Wochen das erste Mal wieder in einer heroischen 5er, es waren die Todesminen:

1. Invite
2. Tank verlässt die Gruppe..

Der nächste Tank war schnell gefunden und der erste Boss lief gut.
Beim Schredderboss wurde gepullt ohne das jemand in der Maschine saß, also bin ich schnell zurück und eingestiegen. Adds sind keine durchgekommen, allerdings hat erst einer der DDs gefailed als er dem Boss im Weg stand und außerdem hat es der Tank bevorzugt den Boss in die Gruppe zu ziehen...
Also hat der Tank den Boss alleine auf 10% geprügelt. Dann war der Heiler sowas von oom, dass nurnoch die Tank CDs geholfen hätten... aber warum sollte er die auch zünden?
Reaktion: Tank und "fail DD" verlassen die Gruppe... aus Scham? Wohl kaum, sonst hätten sie wohl vorher nicht alle anderen geflamed :-)

Neuer Tank, neuer DD, nächste Trashgruppe: Der Tank pullt 2 Gruppen, der Heiler ist noch am reggen, wir wipen..
Der Tank flamed und ist weg... einer der DD ebenso.

Neuer Tank, neuer DD, Instanz ruck zuck fertig.

Ich fand es äußerst lustig, dass genau diejenigen die Fehler gemacht haben a) geflamed, und b) die Gruppe verlassen haben, aber ich habe auch etwas gelernt:
*Heros müssen generft werden: Nicht weil sie zu schwer sind, sondern weil man niemandem zumuten kann, lange mit einem durchschnitts-Random zusammenspielen zu müssen.
*Natürlich kann man sich eine Gilde suchen; auch ich spiele in der Regel gemeinsam mit Freunden. Aber theoretisch sollte es doch auch möglich sein, mal eine Stunde mit einem zufällig ausgewählten Mitspieler zu verbringen ohne den Glauben an die Menschheit zu verlieren...


----------



## Cavulon (6. April 2011)

Ich hab eigentlich viele gute Geschichten erlebt.

Zum einen mit meinem Hexer, der zwar die NHs kannte, aber dann erst die HCs gemacht hat, ich hab jedes mal gesagt, sollte der Boss was anderes tun als im NH bitte sagen und einteilen, keine Probleme. Mit meinem DK Tank das gleiche, kurze Ansprache, dass ich noch nicht so lange tanke, und alle halten sich dran (erstaunlich^^)

Aber, weil es hier ja rnd Geschichten geben soll:

Schwarzfelshöhlen, 1. Boss, ich werde in eine Addgrp gekickt, und pulle die natürlich, alles super, kein Wipe, aber man hat den Stress schon gespürt. 2. Boss, Tank leaved vor dem Pull....wir bekommen einen neuen, legen den Boss..weiter, kurz vorm 3. Boss, Tank leaved.. Letztendlich haben wir jeden Boss mit nem andern Tank gemacht...Dabei gab es nur 2 wipes zwischendurch, weil der Heal mal geschlafen hatte...

Da ich selber ja tanke, find ich es teilweise unverständlich was sich andere Tanks rausnehmen, klar wenns durchgehend scheiße is, weil der Heal einfach nicht reicht, die DDs zu dumm sind etc...aber nach 1 Wipe sofort leaven???


----------



## Metadron72 (6. April 2011)

Cavulon schrieb:


> Schwarzfelshöhlen, 1. Boss, ich werde in eine Addgrp gekickt,



höh? da kickt doch gar nix


----------



## Problembeere (6. April 2011)

Doch, wenn man nach den Ketten im Beben stehen bleibt ...


----------



## Masterio (6. April 2011)

Dexis schrieb:


> Drei Gildies mit ihren DD-Twinks (itemlvl 333-340) baten mich, mit meinem Mainchar die Daily Hero für sie zu tanken. Leider kein gildeninterner Heiler am Start, aber egal, mit einem raidausgestatteten Tank sollte das auch mit einem rnd Heiler kein Thema sein. Die Scheiße fing natürlich gleich richtig an - Todesminen *würg*
> 
> Heiler Nr.1 war schon wieder aus der Gruppe bevor ich sehen konnte welche Klasse er gespielt hat^^
> Der nächste Heiler war ein Resto Schamane, jointe die Gruppe und gab keinen Mucks von sich. Schonmal ein schlechtes Zeichen (wir begrüßten ihn im Chat, ohnehin waren wir vier Gildies bei uns im Teamspeak-Channel).
> ...



wenn ich als random(heiler) in einer gildengruppe lande, lass ich mich seit ein paar tagen kicken...bis jetzt nur schlechte erfahrungen gemacht...


----------



## mifu69 (6. April 2011)

Hatte in letzter zeit sowohl gute wie schlechte  RGG

(gute) Grim Batol  : hatten zwar keinen optimalen run aber den Neu-85-ern wurde gesagt was wer zu machen hatte und was zu beachten ist . Aber alles sachlich und ohne beleidigungen .

und jetzt die schlechte  hallen des ursprungs  ging gut bis es darum ging das 2 gruppen mitglieder bedarf machten und sich die nächsten 10 min gefetzt haben mit all den flames die dazugehören !
habe dann die Gruppe verlassen weil ich meine Zeit auch besser verschwenden kann!

Habe beides mal gefragt nach denm alter  : die gute (die anderen im durchschnitt 24 oder älter) bei der schlechten lag  das durchnitts alter so bei 14-15.

*Will damit jezt nicht sagen das die jungen Spieler alle schlecht oder kindisch sind !*

Aber jemand der zb. schon im Arbeitsleben steht oder in einer Beziehung lebt der weiß das es  auch ein RL gibt und das es wichteres als WOW gibt (die meisten jedenfalls)

Denke diese erkenntnis werden die WOW-kids auch ncoh lernen.(hoffe ich )


----------



## Escanor (6. April 2011)

Zusammengewürfelte Randomgruppe auf einem mittelschlechten, deutschen Realm.
Ziel: Lich King legen.
Wir mussten den Run auf zwei Tage verteilen da es so schleppend lief.
Nach dem 10. oder 11. Try lag Arthas endlich und es kam von unserer Holypriest der geilste Spruch den ich jemals gehört habe:
*"JAAA! ICH HABE WORLD OF WARCRAFT GEWONNEN!!"*


----------



## Ayuran (6. April 2011)

Ich war heute mit meinem kleinen Resto-Schamanen in Bsf (Nonhero). Lief auch soweit ganz gut bloß beim Endboss brach nach dem Pull auf einmal das pure Chaos aus und wir whipen.

Doch anstatt des Geflames durfte ich von 3 Mitspielern lesen: "Sorry ich hab das und das falsch gemacht". Hat mich ehrlich erstaunt... Sehe nur noch selten Leute die ihre Fehler auch zugeben und dann gleich mehrere davon in einer Gruppe^^

Ich war sehr positiv überrascht


----------



## DerVerlorene (6. April 2011)

Ayuran schrieb:


> ... Sehe nur noch selten Leute die ihre Fehler auch zugeben und dann gleich mehrere davon in einer Gruppe^^
> 
> Ich war sehr positiv überrascht



vielleicht alle aus der gilde "die untertanen"?


----------



## Stevesteel (7. April 2011)

Hatte gestern ein unschönes Erlebnis.
Mit meinem Hexenmeister im DF für Daily Heroic angemeldet.
Nach 31min ploppte dann auch endlich das Fenster auf.
Ich landete in den Todesminen.
Es ging sehr zügig voran, Trash innerhalb weniger Minuten weg, ich dachte mir, fein, wenn es bei
dem Tempo bleibt, sind wir hier in 30min durch.
Erster Boss down, alles fein, auf zum nächsten.
Auch der lag innerhalb kürzester Zeit. 
Plötzlich leavten die 4 anderen Spieler, nachdem der Druide auf einen Umhang Bedarf gemacht hatte.
Anscheinend waren sie nur drin, um Items zu farmen.
Naja, so stand ich nach dem Boss alleine in der Inze.
Also, auf ein neues, nachdem ich alle 4 auf ignore gepackt hatte.
Weitere 30min vergingen, dann landete ich im Steinernen Kern, direkt vor Ozruk.
Die Menge der schon liegenden Skelette ließ mich schlimmes ahnen.
Gebufft, los gings, der Tank drehte den Boss in unsere Richtung, zack lagen 2 DD am Boden. Da schrieb der Tank, keine Lust mehr und leavte.
Ok, dachte ich mir, es reicht, meldete mich mit meinem Tank-Twink an, Schwarzfelshöhlen heroic.
Durchmarschiert, alles fein, fertig.
Wenn man es nicht selbst macht, klappts anscheinend nicht -_-


----------



## RedShirt (7. April 2011)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> Wenn man es nicht selbst macht, klappts anscheinend nicht -_-



Join the club.
Der Nachteil der Änderung an den Belohnungen wird mit Sicherheit bei den Tanks viele lustige Leute zum Anmelden bewegen - mal sehn was kommt. Außer Flamen.

Kürzlich hatte ich wieder n Schürkchen. Recountposts von der letzten Trashgruppe, wo der R0xx0r mit Dolchfächer rein ist, während andere gestorben sind (Tank pullt in BSF 2 Skeletttrashgruppen+die Feargargoyle und stirbt aus unerklärlichen Gründen). Dazu die Worte "macht mal dmg, ihr affen" =) 
(wer sich erkennt, er ist auf meiner igno)

Hoffentlich hat ihm das Ticket danach gemundet. War auch gleich am Anfang der Ini noch so ne Aktion.


----------



## Nexilein (9. April 2011)

Yipie, ich habe wieder eine random Hero (BSF) hinter mir, und es war das erste Mal das ich voller Überzeugung die Gruppe verlassen habe:

Tank & Heiler waren aus der selben Gilde, wir 3 DD von anderen Servern. Beim Buffen kommt (sinngemäß) die Ansage des Heilers: "Nur der Tank zieht Aggro".
Die genaue Formulierung war natürlich einen Hauch schärfer und arroganter :-)

Erster "Pull": Tank stürmt an, Heiler stirbt fast an der Heilaggro... auch alle anderen Trashmobs hat er natürlich angestürmt. Habe in der Ini noch nie so viele Mobs auf einen Haufen gesehen. Wo er die nur alle hergehohlt hat?

Erster Boss: Wer unterbricht ist natürlich unwichtig, ebenso wer dispelled. Das eingespielte Heiler & Tank Team auf jeden Fall nicht. Einteilen? Warum denn? Anstürmen und gut ist... zum Glück habe ich das Unterbrechen als Shadow mitgeskillt...
Das die 25% Shadow AE Phase nicht gut laufen wird war mir dann schon irgendwie klar, deshalb habe ich vorsichtshalber mal die Gotteshymne gezündet. Sowas hat dem Götterheiler natürlich nicht gereicht, und nach und nach sind alle DD weggestorben. Den letzten Prozentpunkt hat der Tank dann zum Glück alleine geschafft.

Im Hof: 
Meiner Instanzerfahrung habe ich eine Wichtige Erkenntnis zu verdanken: "Es lohnt nicht am Trash vorbeizuschleichen, am Ende wird er sowieso gepullt". Genauso war es wieder. An der Wand entlang zu den Ställen... 2 Wipes... immer wieder vorbeigeschlichen und am Ende war der Hof trotzdem komplett gesäubert. Es lebe die Zeiteffizienz.

Der zweite Boss war ein simpler "50% Mana reicht den DD schon"-Pull. Hat es zugegebener Maßen auch, allerdings nur für die Extra-Heilung die ich als Shadow raushauen musste.

Komandant Grüntal war dann aber der Abschuss: Der Tank zieht den Boss mit seinem AE durch die ganze Gruppe. Sogar das von mir geshackelte Add musste er am anderen Ende des Raums einsammeln. Mitten im Kampf, nachdem der erste DD schon tot war läuft der Heiler auf die andere Seite des Raums. Nach dem Wipe flamed er dann natürlich rum wir DD hätten auch dort stehen sollen, dann wäre alles gut gegangen... klar doch...

Dann war ich weg. Nicht weil Tank und Heiler keine Ahnung hatten was sie da getan haben; ich habe schon sehr angenehme Runs hinter mir, die zwei Stunden dauerten und sehr viel Kommunikation erforderten. jeder Depp kann eine Hero clearen wenn man sich gegenseitig unterstützt, miteinander redet und ein bisschen Geduld mitbringt.
Aber diese beiden waren von der Sorte die ich auf den Tod nicht leiden kann: Vollkommen planlos, aber das Unvermögen wird mit Arroganz kompensiert...

*edit*
Was mich aber gewundert hat: Ich hatte keinen Desserteur Debuff und hätte mich sofort wieder im DF anmelden können. Gibt's den Debuff nur am Anfang einer Instanz?


----------



## Assari (10. April 2011)

Hab eben 3 Runs mit einer echt genialen gruppe gemacht.

waren 4 leute vom server gorgonnash, ich der einzige von Antonidas. War alles ganz locker und gemütlich, ich konnte schön heal üben. So muss jede grp sein.

Ein herzliches Hallo an Gumli und die anderen


----------



## Feuerkatze (10. April 2011)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Im Hof:
> Meiner Instanzerfahrung habe ich eine Wichtige Erkenntnis zu verdanken: "Es lohnt nicht am Trash vorbeizuschleichen, am Ende wird er sowieso gepullt". Genauso war es wieder. An der Wand entlang zu den Ställen... 2 Wipes... immer wieder vorbeigeschlichen und am Ende war der Hof trotzdem komplett gesäubert. Es lebe die Zeiteffizienz.



Das stelle ich auch immer wieder fest. Aber die meisten lernen nicht daraus. 




> *edit*
> Was mich aber gewundert hat: Ich hatte keinen Desserteur Debuff und hätte mich sofort wieder im DF anmelden können. Gibt's den Debuff nur am Anfang einer Instanz?



iirc bekommst du den Debuff nur in den ersten 15 min. Wenn du länger drin warst, hast du ja der Gruppe eine angemessene Chance gegeben. 



Gestern waren wir in Hallen des Ursprung: ich mit Jäger, Freund mit Schamiheiler, weitere DDs ein Pala und eine Katze . War recht witzig. Wir haben drei Tanks gebraucht. 

1. Tank (Orc-DK): bitte 3 min warten bis Pitzza fertig ist. (ich denke mir: warum meldest du dich als Tank an, wenn du noch drei Minuten auf etwas warten willst?)
ich: lol
DK: ich binn ein bisschen angesoffen und bekifft
DK: Aber Tanken kann ich noch wie ne a s 
DK: 1 a. *entschuldigt sich für die Rechtschreibfehler*

nach etwas warten pullt er doch. Bei der ersten Gruppe stirbt der Pala, weil er gleichzeitig mit dem Tank unglaublich viel Schaden gefressen hat. Tank verlässt die Gruppe. 
Ein neuer ist schnell gefunden. Ein Goblinkrieger. 
Wir machen weiter, erste Boss liegt und zu meinem Erstaunen geht es tatsächlich zu dem "Sandmarroghar" 

ich schnappe mir aus spass ein Kamel
Krieger: nach dem Boss kann ich mein eigenes Kamel holen

und das tat er auch. der Boss lag, der Tank war weg. 

der nächste Tank war ein Blutelfchen-DK
macht weiter und rennt direkt zum Endboss. Katze meint: von mir aus gerne auch alle oben, Pala stimmt zu. Wir sagen uns ist es egal. 
Katze: dann machen wir den zuletzt.

Da hatte der DK aber schon gepullt. Er hat aber anschliessend doch noch die anderen Bosse gemacht. Fand ich voll ok.


----------



## _Raziel_ (12. April 2011)

Schwarzfelshöhlen (Boss: Corla):
Tank: Pala (Ich)
DDS: Hexer, Dk, Jäger
Heal: Schamane

Versuch, der Erste:
Ich: "Wer nimmt was?"
Schamane: "Links"
Hexer: "Mitte"
Jäger: "Dann wohl rechts"

Pull kommt. Ich tanke sie an und stell mich nördlich hin. Die erste Minute läuft alles wunderbar. Ich kicke zusammen mit dem DK ihren 'Dunklen Befehl', damit die Ranges nicht aus dem Strahl gefeart werden.
Plötzlich steht dennoch ein evolvierter Zwielichtzelot neben mir. Ich guck auf Omen. *Wunderbar, Aggro passt* Ich wechsle also auf den Evolvierten um seinen 'Schattenhieb' zu kicken. Der DK unterbricht derweil weiterhin Corla. Als plötzlich auch noch ein zweiter Zwielichtzelot an mir steht. Ich guck kurz und sehe, dass es der Hexer mit 100 Debuffs ist. Okay, CD usen und den wohl auch durchtanken, der Jäger kann ja jetzt in den mittleren Strahl. Zu früh gefreut. Der dritte Zelot und der 1. Wipe.

Das machenw wir noch 2 mal mehr. Keine Lust mehr. Neue Taktik. Der Schamane hats im Griff, also Hexer und Jäger fürs rechte Add abstellen. Ich selber nimm den Mittleren, da der Tank selber nicht vom 'Dunklen Befehl' getroffen werden kann.
Plötzlich steht da wieder ein Zelot an mir. *WTF* Es war der Jäger. Na gut, dann eben wieder auf den Zeloten. *Schattenhieb kicken, Debuffs beachten, Dunklen Befehl kicken* Zack, der zweite Zelot, diesmal nicht der Hexer, sondern das Add selber. WIPE!!!

Whisper Schamane: "Sag mal, was machen die Idioten?" Ich: "Ich habe keine Ahnung. Wie wars healen bei einem Zelot?" Schamane: "An der Heilung bei einem Add liegts nicht"

Okay, neue Taktik:
Ich: "Schamane geht links. Ich geh mitte. Die Ranges machen nichts ausser Schaden auf den Evolvierten Zelot, wenn er kommt."

Pull kommt. Alles läuft nach Plan. Rechter Zelot evolviert wird unterbrochen und dann 'Schattenhieb' kicken und umnatzen. Dann den linken (Schamane), gleiches Spiel. Dann meinen...

Fazit: Die Kampfzeit hat zwar doppelt so lange gedauert, wie mit der normalen Taktik, aber ernsthaft... Wenns die Leute nicht mit dem Strahl hinkriegen, verwendet die Erfolgstaktik. Wenn man beachtet, dass die Zeloten sofort Schattenhieb casten und man das unterbricht, ist die Taktik einfach Nervenschonender...


Im Grunde genommen sind Randomgruppen genauso gut wie Gildeninterne. Man muss nunmal einfach wissen was man tut. Da kann auch die Gilde mal verkacken was zu kicken oder ne Voidzone nicht beachten.
Was mir einfach aufgefallen ist, ist dass man bei Randomgruppen einfach mal nachfragen muss, wie sies denn gerne hätten. Massenpull, CC, Taktiken, Markierungen, etc... Dann läufts meist auch mit Randoms. Es dauert halt eben etwas länger (eigene Schätzung +15% Zeitdauer gegenüber Gildengruppen).

Ps'
Das DK-Ghul-Problem bestand schon in WotLK, wobei dort noch nicht so extrem, da es sehr wenige Voidzone-Bosse gab. Als Tank ist es mir völlig egal, ob die Ghule mir die Aggro klauen, da ich so schön Aggro-Ping-Pong spielen kann und so noch schneller im Bedrohungsaufbau bin. Was stört ist, wenn DKs ihre Armee auspacken, wenn man den Boss kiten sollte (Karsh Stahlbieger) oder Sichtlinien einhalten sollte (Ozruk, Grüntal) und die Armee das zunichte macht.
Die Ghule spotten übrigens nur Mobs bzw. Bosse, die maximal 2 Stufen über dem DK aufweisen. Also aufs Endgame bezogen nur bis und mit Hero Bossen. In Raid könnt ihr sie ruhig auspacken, da die Raidbosse überhaupt nicht auf sie achten.


----------



## Tartarus73 (13. April 2011)

Gestern war ein guter Tag 

Zuerst wollte ich mit meinem Hexer die Daylie HC machen und bin in den Schwarzfelshöhlen gelandet. Gleich beim ersten Boss küsste ich aus eigener Unachtsamkeit den Boss(nur ich). Da dachte ich mir schon, "das geht ja gut los"... Da die Gruppe aber ziemlich auf Zack war fiel der Boss trotzdem ohne weitere Probleme bevor ich wieder reinlaufen konnte.
Bei Corla ging es dann um die Frage, wer stellt sich wohin?! nachdem wir uns verteilten und der Kampf losging (ich stand rechts im Strahl)sah ich schon nach kurzer Zeit auf der linken Seite "Evolution". SCHOCK, das wird sicher n wipe!!! aber noch nicht.. Wir legten den Zwielichtozelot und weiter gings. 
Plötzlich wieder "Evolution" in der Mitte. ich dachte mir erneut, WIPE!! Aber auch dieses Add wurde gelegt und wir legten Corla ohne weitere Probleme und machten sogar noch Witze darüber, weil jeder wohl die gleichen Gedanken hatte.
Nachdem wir das geschafft hatten und sich, durch die Witze die wir darüber machten, im weiteren Verlauf alles ein wenig aufgelockert hat, marschierten wir mit großer Zuversicht weiter.
Wir beendeten die Ini dann auch, ohne weitere Zwischenfälle und lösten die Gruppe, mit einem lächeln im Gesicht, auf.

Danach loggte ich auf meinen kleinen Palatank (z.Zt. lvl 50) um. Diesen level ich, durch 30% Bonus, nur durch Inis.

Im DF angemeldet und instant Inv. als Tank. Welch Überaschung, BRD!!

Die Gruppe bestand aus mir, Hexer, Mage, Katze und einem Priester. Alle auf lvl 50/51.

Da ich das letzte mal vor ca. 2 Jahren in BRD war, wusste ich erst mal nicht so recht, wo es überall lang geht 
Trotzdem hatten wir einen riesen Spaß im Chat und es lief auch alles ohne Probleme. Nachdem wir, den für unseren Level vorgesehenen Teil der Ini durch hatten und es so gut lief, dachten wir uns, schauen wir mal, wie weit wir noch so kommen, da die Mobs ja irgendwann lvl 55/56 sind.
Wir marschierten also los, oder besser gesagt, wir liefen kreuz und quer, um alle Bosse zu finden 
Das Ende vom Lied war dann, wir verbrachten gute 2 Stunden in BRD, legten alle Bosse, konnten das eine oder andere Equip-teil abgreifen, hatten Spaß wie schon lange zuvor nicht mehr und wollten die Gruppe eigentlich gar nicht auflösen, da jeder von einem anderen Server war und wir uns nicht verlieren wollten...

So ein Erlebnis hatte ich seit meiner Anfangszeit in WOW nicht mehr und bin sehr dankbar dafür, mit dieser Gruppe unterwegs gewesen sein zu können.

Falls das jmd aus dieser Gruppe liest, hier nochmal ein fettes DANKESCHÖN für diese Gruppe..

Grüße, Zêlos (Vek'lor)


Wer in dieser Wall of text Fehler findet, darf sie gerne behalten...


----------



## Tomratz (13. April 2011)

Da mein Priesterlein immer noch ein paar 333er Sachen anhat und ich mittlerweile fast bei jedem Raid unserer Gilde dabei bin (diese Woche werd ich mal auf der Ersatzbank Platz nehmen), muss was passieren um auch den Rest des Equip mindestens auf 346 zu bringen. Wie macht man das?, na klar, über Randomheroes  
Obwohl ich eine ziemliche Abneigung gegen Randomheroes hab (hab da leider in der Vergangenheit übelste Erfahrungen machen müssen), melde ich mich also an.

Nach rd. 10 Minuten (als Heiler) kam der Invite, es ging nach Tol'vir, eine Inze, die ich in meinen Anfangszeiten von Heroinis gehasst habe wie die Pest, inzwischen finde ich sie durchaus OK. Von der Gruppenzusammenstellung sind mir nur drei Chars im Gedächtnis geblieben
Tank: Pala
Heiler: Priester (Ich
DD: Furorkrieger
DD: Jäger
den dritten DD hab ich mir leider nicht gemerkt, war aber auch nicht so wichtig

Es ging los, der Tank markierte zumindest das Maintarget und er tankte an. Zuerst bekam er kräftig auf die Mütze, was mir ein bisschen Sorge bereitet hat, er war aber immer oben zu halten, auch wenn ich da erst mal mit Blitzheilung gearbeitet hab. 

Auffällig war zu dem Zeitpunkt der Furorkrieger, der fast genausoviel Heilung benötigte wie der Tank. Nach der zweiten Mobgruppe kam dann die Ansage vom Tank "Krieger, wenn du so weiter machst, solltest du sehr gut mit dem Heiler stehen, ich werde nicht mehr abspotten wenn du das falsche Target angehst". 

Der General sah nur einen Toten (den Furorkrieger), es ging also weiter zu Autsch und seinem Krokodil. Ich brauch sicher nicht zu erwähnen, dass natürlich ich als Heiler den Blutgeruch hatte, aber das war kein Problem, so dass wir auch diese beiden locker legten.

Den Trash auf dem Marktplatz legten wir ziemlich schnell und auch die Pat war kein Problem. Als wir uns dann weiterschlichen, sehen wir wie auf einmal der HP-Balken vom Furorkrieger schmaler wird. Also umgedreht und den einen Mob, den er sich auf die Pelle geholt hatte auch noch schnell umgekloppt.

Vor dem Hochpropheten frag ich im Gruppenchat ob wir nicht sicherheitshalber die Pat auch erst legen wollen, kam der Flüster vom Tank "die hab ich noch nie mitgelegt, warum sollten wir?". Meine Antwort "weil ich befürchte, dass unser lieber Krieger die addet", kam einen Tick zu spät, Barim war bereits angetankt. Der Kampf lief recht gut, die Gruppe war gut zu heilen und auch das mit dem Phönix war kein Problem. Bei ca. 20-25% Bosslife seh ich plötzlich, dass massiv Damage reinkommt. Der geneigte Leser wird ahnen, was passiert war: Ja, der Furorkrieger hatte meine Prophezeihung <wahr gemacht und die Pat geaddet. Wir kloppten dann also Barim und die Pat nieder und vom Tank kam der Flüster an mich "du hattest Recht, jetzt weiss ich, warum du erst die Pat haben wolltest^^".

Siamat war dann kein grosses Problem mehr und wir haben uns nach dem Weggang des Furorkriegers noch ein bisschen amüsiert, der Jäger (aus der gleichen Gilde wie der Tank) hatte ja nichts von unserem Geflüster mitbekommen und gab nach dem Kill von Siamat und dem Leave des Kriegers den Kommentar ab "der DD war schon strange oder?" Alles in allem mal wieder eine schöne Gruppe, die noch entspannter hätte sein können, wenn sich der Krieger ein wenig an die Vorgaben des Tanks gehalten hätte. 

Edit: Beim Hochladen kamen jede Menge unsinnige Zeichen, die ich erst mal entfernt hab.


----------



## Nisbo (30. April 2011)

Habe heute mal wieder die typisch RdmGruppenStory gehabt.
Twinke gerade meinen Mage hoch den ich vorher bis auf 40 gelevelt hatte und dann mit Freund wird Freund und dem Level verschenken bis auf 60 gebracht habe.
Scherbenwelt war ja auch schnell durchgequestet mit dem LevelGear nur 2,5 Länder gesehen und dann war ich schon in Nordend und inzwischen Lvl 70.

Ok nun wurde es Zeit den Mage auch mal spielen zu lernen und dafür sind ja die normalem Inis ja auch gedacht.
Also angemeldet für Nexus, nette Gruppe wenn man das so sagen darf, wurde ja nicht viel gesagt ^^ aber zügig durch, die DDs haben dem Tank nen Chance gegeben und nicht einer ist gestorben.

OK nächste Ini, Burg Utgarde, Tank hatte es beim ersten Boss etwas eilig und hat den zu ausversehen früh gepullt wo wir noch mit dem Trash zu tun hatten, whipe, aber kein Problem.
Gehts weiter zum nächsten Boss (das Pärchen da) Hunter der wohl keine Irreführung kennt overnuked und fällt um. Wohl Todstellen oder Rückzug vergessen in die Leiste zu ziehen ^^

Was passiert ? Zuerst "Mit dem Healen hast Du es ja nicht so" als Kommentar, dann meldet sich der Tank das man evtl nicht overnuken sollte gleich am Anfang. Dann ging das geflame an den Tank los, zurückspotten usw. 

Im Endeffekt gibt man dann dem Tank mal recht weil es kein Ende nimmt im Chat und wird gleich weitergeflamed, keine Anhnung von DD bei meinem DPS, naja wenn man schreiben muß ^^ und vor allen 1-2 Sekunden wartet bevor man mit dem Schaden anfängt dann ist die DPS schon etwas geringer, zusätzlich war ich ja noch mit lernen beschäftigt. Zumindest habe ich die Grundregeln begriffen auch wenn ich nicht das letzte aus dem Char rausgeholt habe.

Aber was solls, da muß man durch ^^ Azeol Nerub danach war wieder nen ruhiger Run gewesen.


----------



## Nisbo (8. Mai 2011)

Gerade eben in rdm HC




Wurd egefragt ob wir alle machen, Tank wollte nicht und wollte Sitzstreik ^^


----------



## Falcoron (8. Mai 2011)

Oh ja, das passiert wenn ein Spiel zum Sport wird^^

Meine Story?
Ok - in groben erzählt
Spiele seit Beta in WoW den Priester und seit Cata ist es das erstemal, dass der Heiler nicht jeden anderen Mitspieler aus der "Scheiße" retten kann.
Die Folge ist immer die gleiche und man denkt sich schon: "täglich grüßt das Murmeltier"
Der Heiler ist "immer" Schuld, wenn es nicht so klappt wie es klappen müsste. Wenn der Heiler dann noch die Zeit hat sich zu erklären und es mit dem KTM-meter noch 
belegen kann, dann wird der Tank angeprangert ^^
Soweit die Vorgeschichte:
Ich weiß auch nicht was mich dazu getrieben hat, doch es muss wohl aus einer Sektlaune heraus entstanden sein, dass ich mich abermals zum Dungeonbrowser anmeldete 
und dies als HEILER.
Was kam?
Todesminen - na dann gute Nacht -.- (meine Hassini seit entstehen von Cata)
Ersten zwei Bosse lagen ohne nennenswerte Zwischenfälle. Der Schredderboss war zwar bissl schwerer aber auch der lag nach 3 trys ^^
Dann nach eine etwas längeren Pause und zwei Rauswürfen von Mitspielern ging es weiter....
Tank öffnet die Tür zum Gang hinter dem Schredderraum. 
Läuft (als wenn es kein Morgen gäbe) durch den Gang und zieht alles was Beine hatte und die Fähigkeit hatte zuzuschlagen. 
Er denkt sich wohl: "die machen eh kaum schaden, dass bekommt der Heiler schon weggeheilt" - eben NICHT!
Bitte?! um gottes Willen - wer hat diesen Hirnie diese Scheisse eingetrichtert? 
Wenn 5-8 Mobs auf den Tank eindräschen wie wild, dann kann ich noch so sehr "Blitzheilung" spammen, ich komme auf keinen grünen Zweig!
Keiner der Anwesenden macht anstalten durch "sheepen" oder "fear" manche Mobs aus den Kampf zu nehmen, so schnell war die Reaktion des Tanks.
(wir hatten Hexenmeister und Mage dabei)
Weiterhin ist Blitzheilung spammen seit Cata das übelste was man machen kann - wenn gleich es manchmal nicht weiter geht und man verzweifelt 
einen anderen Weg sucht. 
Was war das Ende vom Lied?
Der Tank lag im Dreck - Gruppe "wiped" - Spruch: "Du dummer Heiler, kannst du überhaupt was??"
Von mir ein einfaches "lol" und Gruppe geleavt. 
Nicht das es mir vorkommt nur noch "Assis" im Dungeonbrowser zu finden - nee - allgemein scheint mir diese Unhöflichkeit im großen Maße zugenommen zu haben.
wie dem auch sei - ich gehe nur noch mit min. 3 Gildenmembern in Dungeons - es reicht eben.... und es klappt dann auch viel entspannter.


----------



## Amraam (8. Mai 2011)

ich kenn die stelle in DM, die du meinst.

Problem ist, fast alle mobs in diesem gang sind "gelinked", sprich greifst du einen an -> kommen alle.

Wipe-stelle no1.


hatte heute auch eine recht gute rnd grp.

Tank kennt die stelle nicht (CDs!) und es passiert wies kommen muss.

Tank kriegt schaden rein wie blöd(klar wenn alle draufhauen, warte... fast alle, der furor hat sich auch was gekrallt) .

Grad noch weggheilbar. Problem: Furor - DD kriegt auch was mit.

Heilung splitten, teurere grp-heilung raushauen -> manabalken bewegt sich sehr schnell nach links.

ende vom lied war: oom , dachte schon "wipe". ... dachte ich.

Irgendwie schaffte es der jäger die aggro von mir runterzunehmen , und dann den letzten mob durch die inni kitend zu erledigen 

Am schluss stand noch der jäger und ich , aber kein wipe


----------



## SireThorin (8. Mai 2011)

Hi, leider proviziert ein solcher Thread dazu viele schlechte Erfahrungen mitzuteilen, welche ich leider auch zu genüge gemacht habe, aber im Großen und Ganzen bin ich Rnd ganz zufrieden. Ich gehe halt oft Rnd, weil ich das meist morgens erledige, wo noch kaum Gildis online sind und denke, dass andere dies genauso tun. Das sind dann genausolche Spieler wie ich, der Eine besser, andere wieder schlechter. 
Was mir allerdings seit 4.1 unangenehm auffällt, ist die plötzliche Häufung unangenehmer Tanks. Ich habe noch nie in meiner WoW Zeit soviele dumme Sprüche und Kicks gehört und erlebt,wie in den paar Tagen seit ZA und ZG, insbesondere von Tanks.
Tanks pullen wie blöd, ohne auf Mana und CC zu achten, Tanks verlassen die Gruppe nach irgendwelchen Bossen, weil der Loot nicht stimmt (man hat ja selbst Instant Invite), Tanks veranlassen gerne Kicks, Tanks beschweren sich gern über DD´s, weil diese nicht kicken, tun es aber selber nicht. Zu allem Überfluss werden die jetzt auch noch mit einem Extrabeutel belohnt, für ihre Frechheiten. Tank-Heiler Kombis sind oft noch krasser, da heißt es dann auch noch dauernd GoGo...

Das ist jetzt zwar überspitzt wiedergegeben, aber jeder hat das schon erlebt. 
Glücklicherweise gibt es dann aber diese Gruppen, bei denen alles stimmt, nicht das es alle die IMBA´s wären, sondern es herrscht einfach ein angenehmes Gefühl. Mit solchen Gruppen macht man dann manchmal Rnd Erfolge, die man selbst mit Gildis kaum zusammen bekommt.


----------



## Asmodain (8. Mai 2011)

Sorry aber so überspitzt ist das gar nicht, mit Zufallsgruppen geht mittlerweile wenn nur noch im Lowlevelbereich, im 85er Bereich kannst du es vergessen.

Es ist echt soweit das man nur noch mit der eigenen Gilde gehen kann.

Ist jetzt zwar keine Geschichte aber dennoch eine Erfahrung die ich gemacht habe, besonders extrem seit cata.


----------



## Espe89 (8. Mai 2011)

Das stimmt doch alles absolut nicht. Ich gehe mit meinem Tank sehr gern in Random Heros und es ist alles in Ordnung. Ich habe so gut wie nie Probleme mit einer Gruppe und wenn, dann ist es nur ein DD, der sehr schnell auch von allein die Gruppe verlässt. Von daher bin ich meist mit den Gruppen zufrieden.


----------



## Tomratz (10. Mai 2011)

Asmodain schrieb:


> Sorry aber so überspitzt ist das gar nicht, mit Zufallsgruppen geht mittlerweile wenn nur noch im Lowlevelbereich, im 85er Bereich kannst du es vergessen.
> 
> Es ist echt soweit das man nur noch mit der eigenen Gilde gehen kann.
> 
> Ist jetzt zwar keine Geschichte aber dennoch eine Erfahrung die ich gemacht habe, besonders extrem seit cata.




Im Grunde meines Herzens möchte ich dir beipflichten, wäre da Gestern nicht diese angenehme Randomgruppe gewesen, die mir mal wieder gezeigt hat, dass es auch anders, nämlich angenehm gehen kann.

Eins vorweg, der DF hat mich seit Catarelease erst zweimal in die Schwarzfelshöhlen verschlagen, einmal gaaaaanz am Anfang (was ein Wipefestival), wo wir als frisch 85er nicht mal den ersten Boss geschafft haben und dann Gestern.

Also erstmal die Ansage an die Gruppe, dass ich (Heiler), die Ini nur fragmenthaft kenne.

Die Gruppenzusammenstellung weiss ich nicht mehr genau, der Tank war jedenfalls ein Pala und wir hatten mindestens einen Mage dabei (das Geräusch der arkanen Geschosse kenn ich von meinem Magetwink her sehr gut  )

Die ersten beiden Mobgruppen waren kein Problem, also gewartet bis sich Rom'ogg in den hinteren Teil der Höhle begeben hat und die nächste Gruppe gepullt. Dabei hat der Tank vergessen, die Richtung Eingang zu ziehen und prompt kam der Boss zurück und hat fröhlich mit auf die Gruppe eingeprügelt -> Wipe -> Tank weg.

Das fing ja gut an  , also in die Warteschleife und nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit (tatsächlich warens max. 2 Minuten) kam der nächste Pala, fragte "Na, wo sind wir?, ach da, lol" und weiter gings.

Dieser Tank pullte die Mobs gleich in die richtige Richtung und hat auch Rom'ogg etwas von möglichen Adds ferngehalten. Die Ketten wurden instant weggeprügelt und Rom'ogg lag im Dreck.

Weiter gings Richtung Corla, wobei ich feststellte, dass die Zwielichtzeloten ganz schon hinbratzen. Nachdem ich dem Tank, der ja meine Ansage ganz am Anfang nicht mitbekommen hatte, geflüstert hatte dass ich die Instanz nicht richtig kenne, hat er kurz den Boss erklärt und die Einteilung für das abfangen der Strahlen gemacht. Leider gabs ein Missverständnis zwischen einem DD und mir (ausserdem hab ich die Ticks nicht richtig mitgezählt), so dass es erstmal einen Wipe gab. Also nochmal Einteilung durch den Tank mit Marken über den Mobs und schon war das ganze ziemlich entspannt, Corla hatte nicht den Hauch einer Chance.

Nach weiteren Trashmobs standen wir auch schon in der Schmiede. Die Elementare zog unsere Blechdose in den Gang, so dass kein Fehlpull zustande kommen konnte und schon konnten wir Karsh angehen. In den Guides hatte ich immer wieder mal lesen können, dass es hier stark auf das Spielverständnis des Tanks (wg. der Buffs bzw. Debuffs) ankommt. Unser Tank *hatte* Spielverständnis, ich hatte das Gefühl, dass der Boss total einfach ist, was aber sicher an der souveränen Spielweise des Tanks lag.

Freundlicherweise droppte Karsh einen schönen Halsschmuck, der besser war als meiner  

Bella liessen wir aus und begaben uns direkt zum Endboss, wo wir auf Grund eines Missverständnisses im ersten Versuch erst mal nen Wipe hinlegten.

Also alle wieder rein, Teleporter benutzt und den nächsten Versuch gestartet. Nachdem wir uns jetzt alle gut aufeinander abgestimmt hatten, wars ein lockerer Try und Obsidius konnte uns auch mit seinen Übernahmetricks nicht aus dem Konzept bringen. 

Die Erfolge "Schwarzfelshöhlen", Schwarzfelshöhlen heroisch und, endlich, endlich "Dungeonmeister des Kataclysmus" leuchteten im Zehntelsekundentakt auf.

Falls einer aus der Gruppe, die Gestern gegen 18°° Uhr mit Gorgola von Shattrath in den Schwarzfelshöhlen unterwegs war diesen Beitrag liest, Danke für die nette Gruppe


----------



## Nisbo (10. Mai 2011)

Weil Du gerade die Adds beim ersten Boss erwähnst, das hatten wir gestern da auch, Boss, 2 der Dicken und noch die andere Trash-Gruppe. Sah mich schon im Dreck liegen aber nix da, der Tank war wohl extrem gut eqippt und der Healer hat eine reife Leistung gebracht so das wir ohne Whipe da durch sind. OK, einmal Feuer Mage und einmal Arkan dabei und der Trash wurde auch gut weggebombt. Glaube der 3. DD war ein Shadow.

Hat auf jeden Fall Spaß gemacht in dieser RDM Gruppe.


----------



## Zuckerbub (10. Mai 2011)

Heute gute Erfahrung gemacht.

Irgendwie interessant, die besten Gruppen erwische ich immer während der Woche zwischen 0800-0900 Morgens ?!? Heute mit meinem Tank nach ZA, Top Gruppe, reiner Rush run. 

Dann nach ZG. Heiler hats nicht gekannt und ein DD. Nicht ein Wipe gehabt. Ich war wirklich positiv überascht und kann jetzt mit guter Laune in den Arbeitstag starten


----------



## Snee (10. Mai 2011)

Der Dungeonfinder... gestern mit meinem Palatank ne rnd Ini gemacht... Zul Farak...der typische Smaltalk zum Iniauftakt und dann durch... Auch wenn die Gruppe soweit ganz angenehm war, hab ich nicht angeboten/gefragt, ob wir noch eine Ini machen wollen. Da sowohl der Heiler als auch der DD vom Level her zwei drei unter mir waren, wäre damit eine höhere Ini ausgeschlossen. Also verabschiedet und Gruppe verlassen. Neu angemeldet... wieder Zul Farak... mit genau gleichen Gruppe ;-) ab da war mir der Level oder sonst was der Leute total egal. Es wurde viel hin und her geschrieben, Späßchen gemacht und und und. Wir sind zusammen danach noch drei oder vier weitere Inis gelaufen und haben uns zufrieden am Ende verabschiedet. So langsam mag ich den Dungeonfinder wieder - er weiß einfach was gut für mich ist xD


----------



## Bismark72 (10. Mai 2011)

Zuckerbub schrieb:


> Irgendwie interessant, die besten Gruppen erwische ich immer während der Woche zwischen 0800-0900 Morgens ?!?


Das liegt daran, dass die meisten Casuals um die Zeit nicht on sind, dafür aber eben die Spieler, die sich morgens um 8 Uhr schon denken "schnell mal Marken sammeln gehen". 

Hab jetzt keine Geschichte, aber die Erfahrung gemacht, dass der Ton die Musik macht. Ist die Gruppe "nett", dann klappts auch mit den Mobs. Am schlimmsten finde ich die "ej Hunter, mit Deinem Equip musste aber mehr Schaden machen"-Gruppen. Nein, ich bin nicht der Hunter.


----------



## Terrorzapfen (10. Mai 2011)

Zuckerbub schrieb:


> Irgendwie interessant, die besten Gruppen erwische ich immer während der Woche zwischen 0800-0900 Morgens ?!?



Kann ich bestätigen. Flame-Kids sind in der Schule und das Publikum scheint deutlich älter zu sein. Ich kann eindeutig beobachten, dass um die Uhrzeit keine dauerhüpfenden Jäger und DKs da sind ^^


----------



## GarfieldX (10. Mai 2011)

Terrorzapfen schrieb:


> Kann ich bestätigen. Flame-Kids sind in der Schule und das Publikum scheint deutlich älter zu sein. Ich kann eindeutig beobachten, dass um die Uhrzeit keine dauerhüpfenden Jäger und DKs da sind ^^



Memo an mich: Mit Hunter und DK mehr hüpfen in den morgentlichen ini runs


*G*


----------



## Manaori (10. Mai 2011)

Zum Glück sagt ihr nix gegen hüpfende Priesterinnen, sonst müsste ich mich doch glatt angesprochen fühlen :S

Naja, BtT: Gestern hatte ich einige interessante Erfahrungen. Nach langer, langer, laaaaaaanger Zeit habe ich mal wieder meine kleine Tankadina ausgepackt, vor allem wollt ich mal gucken, wa denn so in den Belohnungsbeuteln drin ist. Also angemeldet, angenommen... ups. Erst mal der Gruppe verständlich gemacht, dass ich mich NICHT für die Zan'dalari inis anmelden wollte, keine erfahrung als Tank hab und es mir equiptechnisch nicht zutraue... waren sehr verständnisvoll, ich bin gegangen, Deserteur abgewartet, nochmal, aber richtig. 

Was kam.. Schwarzfesltiefen. Okay. Einfache Ini, wenn die Leute wissen,w as sie tun... nur die Mobgruppen teils doof, vorm Endboss. Naja. nett hallo gesagt, den Heiler gefragt, ob er CC will, weil ich mir von seinem Manabalken her nicht sicher war, wie gut er ist - und der Heiler sich gleich gefreut und gesag,t ne, wird schon ohne gehen. 
Während der Ini immer mal wieder bisschen geblödelt, den ersten Boss gelegt, wobei mir da beim PUllen ein kleiner Unfall passiert ist.. oder eher waren wir noch die Trashgruppe am besiegen, als der Boss angehumpelt kam. Naja. Gab keine Probleme, nur meine Nerven sind kurz ein bisschen geflattert, aber das tuns ie immer wenn ich tanke  
Nur starb der Hexer, weil er nicht rechtzeitig aus dem... Dings, was der Boss nach den Ketten macht, rauskam, und verließ uns nach dem Boss. Naja. Auch gut. Der DK lief gleich mit, was uns noch mehr verwirrte, aber schön,s ind wir eben alleine weiter, bis die neuen DDs kamen. Die schienen auch ganz nett, der Schurke verwirrte den Heilschami gleich mal schön, indem er immer in Stealth nach vor lief und der Schami nach (was ich sehr witzig fand, mir gehts auch immer so, darum mag ich Schurken nicht xD) 

Bei Corla dann geschah es, dass einer der Zeloten evolvierte... ich hatte ja schon den Wipe vor Augen, versuchte aber, ihn durchzutanken, CDs angeworfen, den Zeloten als Totenkopf markiert, gewinselt, weil der Lebensbalken nicht mehr aus dem roten Bereich rauskam.... aber irgendwie haben wirs geschafft. Jaaa die Erfolgsjäger werden jetzt sagen Easy etc.. aber für mich als Aushilfstanke ist das ein Erfolg 

Auch Karsh lief ganz gut, wo ich dann sogar noch ein bisschen Lob vom Heiler einstaubte, von wegen, er hätte noch nie so nen perfekten Tank bei dem Boss gehabt *g* Was mich natürlich total freute. Am Endboss dann noch dem JÄgerchen beigebracht, wie das kiten geht, und ja, das war's dann, wenn auch sehr nett. 

Naja, danach wollte ich noch eine... HdU. Okay. Die mag ich persönlich als Tank überhaupt nicht gern wegen der miesen Trashgruppen am Anfang. Aber gut, mal sehen. Lief leider sehr schlecht - der Krieger, der zwar an sich ganz nett war, machte irre Schaden und dmeentsprechend viel Aggro, die ich kaum gegenhalten konnte, wodurch die Mobs auch ziemlich quer liefen. Es gab ein paar Wipes und Leaves, ebenso beim ersten Boss hat irgendwas beim ersten Mal nicht wirklich geklappt. Bis zum Endboss lief es dafür ganz gut, aber der Heiler ist immer gestorben, darum brauchte es da auch drei Tries. Wobei die Stimmung trotz der Wipes nach ner Weile wieder ganz gut war, nachdem di emeine am Anfang etwas gekippt ist.

Alles in allem war ich mal wieder überrascht, wie gemütlich random sein kann... wenn man hier so mitleist , vergisst man das sehr schnell


----------



## Tomratz (10. Mai 2011)

Es liegt wohl zum Teil auch daran, dass viele sich eben eher an die unangenehmen Erlebnisse erinnern als an die problemlosen Runs.

Ich hatte letzte Woche auch einen panisch durch die Ini (Tol'vir) rennenden Teddybären, da wäre es mit "probiers mal mit Gemütlichkeit, mit Ruhe und Gemütlichkeit (Dschungelbuch lässt grüssen), wahrscheinlich schneller gegangen als mit dem Beinahewipe beim General und dem Wipe auf dem Markt.

Na ja, ich werd jedenfalls mit meiner Priesterin jetzt wieder öfter mal gehen, dann gibts hier auch wieder mehr zu berichten, ob positiv oder negativ werden wir dann ja noch sehen


----------



## Tomratz (10. Mai 2011)

Tomratz schrieb:


> Es liegt wohl zum Teil auch daran, dass viele sich eben eher an die unangenehmen Erlebnisse erinnern als an die problemlosen Runs.
> 
> Ich hatte letzte Woche auch einen panisch durch die Ini (Tol'vir) rennenden Teddybären, da wäre es mit "probiers mal mit Gemütlichkeit, mit Ruhe und Gemütlichkeit (Dschungelbuch lässt grüssen), wahrscheinlich schneller gegangen als mit dem Beinahewipe beim General und dem Wipe auf dem Markt.
> 
> Na ja, ich werd jedenfalls mit meiner Priesterin jetzt wieder öfter mal gehen, dann gibts hier auch wieder mehr zu berichten, ob positiv oder negativ werden wir dann ja noch sehen




Edit sagt mir gerade, ich muss künftig auch mehr hüpfen


----------



## sensêij1988 (11. Mai 2011)

vor kurzem mit ner Gildengrp unterwegs gewesen und fehlte nur nen dd.




Wir kammen BSF als der INV kamm hing ich aufm Zepp und war deshalb  etwas später in der Ini.

Unser rnd DD war nen DK mit nem typischen Namen den sich nen 12 Jähriger ausdenken konnte.

Ich noch im Ini Ladescreen da meint ein Gildenkollege "der nörgelt schon an dir rum und du bist nicht mal in der Ini).




Von "mein EQ is zu low für HC inis (Ilvl 357) bis zu ich bin falsch geskillt" durfte ich mir von dem Geschöpf so einiges An den Kopf werfen lassen.

Ich dachte Gibst ihm ne Chance eines Besseren zu belehren und meinte wir sollten erstmal anfang den Trash zu legen.

Die Beleidigungen wurden immer heftiger und weiten sich auch auf die Grp aus die seinen 4. Kickvote gegen mich geblockt hatten.

ich fragte im TS "darf ich?"




ein /ignore später und 4 stimmen ür den Kick des DKs kamm ein neuer DK der die Ini zwar nicht kannte aber sehr nett war.


----------



## Valdrasiala (11. Mai 2011)

Gestern eine SEHR positive Geschichte in ZA:

Habe mich mal als DD angemeldet, ich hatte etwas Zeit, dachte eh nicht, dass das was wird...

Ein random DD ging nach einem Wipe bei dem 3. Boss (der mit den Eiern, kann mir die Namen nicht merken, irgendwas mit J..), nachdem wir vorher allerbestens die ersten zwei Bosse ohne Wipes gelegt hatten. Denke er war scharf auf den Timerun, aber den hätten wir auch so nicht geschafft, weil der Tank schon am Anfang der Instanz sagte, dass er zwischendurch evtl ganz kurz afk muß und keiner ein Problem damit hatte. Ein äußerst freundlicher neuer DD ersetzte den vorherigen, der sofort nach unseren Taktiken fragte und sich an Absprachen usw hielt. Übrigens, es war ein Jäger, also nix mehr gegen die Waidmänner der Horde! ^^

Fazit: Schöner Instanzrun, 2-3 Wipes, die einfach passiert sind, keiner war böse darüber und ich bin mal ausnahmsweise eine POSITIVE Erfahrung reicher.


----------



## StephanH (11. Mai 2011)

Ach ja, der liebe Dungeonfinder. Ich hab dort schon alles mögliche erlebt, positiv wie auch negativ. Da gibts zum Beispiel den DK der gebuffed 110k life hatte, aber mit dem wir locker durch Grim Batol gekommen sind. Oder aber auch den 200k life-Pala der einfach mal 3 Gruppen pullt und dann nach dem Wipe meint, das er das bei andren Inis auch macht und immer geklappt hat (geglaubt hats ihm keiner). 

Lustig wars auch mal bei den Trashmobs, diese 2er-Elementarpats. Der Heiler stand alleine und wurde von einem der Meteore getötet. Hab dann mal todesmutig (war Tank) Battlerezz gemacht auf ihn, durch die doch etwas härteren Schläge ohne Bärenfell haben sie mich sofort als der Rezz durch war umgehaun worauf ich dann vom Druidenheiler aufgehoben wurde und der Wipe vermieden wurde. 

Aber natürlich gibts auch viele Fälle wo es nicht gut ausgeht. Einmal hats mich in eine Gruppe geworfen wo bis auf mich alle aus einer Gilde waren. Schön dacht ich mir, ne eingespielte Truppe ist ja nie schlecht. War nur dann tragisch das die in der Hero allesamt weniger Schaden gemacht haben als ich damals, so ca. 6k als Tank damals. Nach einigen Wipes am Kroko in Tol´vir kam dann die Meldung ich wär ein so schlechter Tank. Ich hab mich erstmal gemütlich auf meinen Bärenpopo gesetzt, sie mal gefragt was sie dazu bringt das zu behaupten. Ich denen dann mal erklärt das die kleinen Kroko aggro auf den mit dem Pfeil über den Kopf haben, aber die haben mich nur beschimpft und gemeint ich soll mal das Tanken lernen. Naja, schlussendlich wurd ich dann gekickt. War mir aber auch recht.

Aber es gäb noch so vieles. Besonders Erwähnenswert sind noch die Art von Melees, wo man schon vorhersagen kann wann sie sterben. Um ein Beispiel zu nennen: Feuerelement in Hallen des Ursprungs. Da sterben Gefühlte 50% der Nahkämpfer im FeuerAE


----------



## Valdrasiala (12. Mai 2011)

Sagt mal, ist das normal, dass man als Caster beim Endboss ZG nur maximal 3-4k DPS macht bei Itemlevel 346?

Ich weiß, in der Bubble zaubert man dank Debuff extrem langsam, ja... Und der dauernde Zielwechsel bei den Geistern danach ist glaube ich auch nicht gerade das Nonplusultra fürs DPS. 

Aber wir haben gestern (4 Gildies und ein Random DD, es war IMMER wieder ein Caster) insgesamt 5 (!) der Random DDs wieder auswechseln müssen per Ausschlußwahl. Drei der DDs waren auf Itemlevel 346+ nicht ansatzweise verzaubert/gesockelt, haben jedem trotzdem eine Chance gegeben, deren Hauptaufgabe war es, die Geister zu töten, der Dk aus der Gilde hat Geister getötet und mir bei den Ketten geholfen, wenn er Zeit hatte und ich habe mit meinem Verstärker die Ketten gemacht und meine Proccs als Heilung und nicht als Blitz rausgehauen, wenns zu extrem wurde. 

Aber bis auf den letzten, ein Magier mit ~ Ilvl 353, haben alle irgendwie versagt und der Heiler hatte immer 7-8 Geister um sich herum, welche ihn dann erledigt haben.... Ich selbst war als Caster noch nicht in ZG, von daher mal meine Frage an Euch. Spielte bisher sonst immer als Heiler in den neuen Instanzen und habe nie auf die DPS geachtet.


----------



## sensêij1988 (12. Mai 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Sagt mal, ist das normal, dass man als Caster beim Endboss ZG nur maximal 3-4k DPS macht bei Itemlevel 346?
> 
> Ich weiß, in der Bubble zaubert man dank Debuff extrem langsam, ja... Und der dauernde Zielwechsel bei den Geistern danach ist glaube ich auch nicht gerade das Nonplusultra fürs DPS.


das kann daran liegen wenn der Boss auch in der Bubbel steht und somit auch weniger Magieschaden erleidet ich weis ein grauen für alle Caster


----------



## Valdrasiala (12. Mai 2011)

Nene, der Boss stand außerhalb.


----------



## olOlOlo (12. Mai 2011)

Wir hamms mitn Hunter gut geschafft so ~346 weis nicht wie der schuss heist aber der macht n Geist auf einmal down und hat n kurzen CD stoffies haben jedenfalls vor 2 wochen auch alle versagt (zu wenig schaden oder zu hohe CDs auf Atack)


----------



## RedShirt (12. Mai 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Sagt mal, ist das normal, dass man als Caster beim Endboss ZG nur maximal 3-4k DPS macht bei Itemlevel 346?



Nope, mit meinem Gummelmagier waren auch 10k drin bei 347er Gear.

Bin nur in die grüne Kuppel wenn der Boss den Buff hatte, und dann sofort wieder raus. Der Tank sollte den Boss allerdings nicht (!) in die Kuppel ziehen, sonst kriegt der Boss 90% weniger Magie-Dmg - dann merkst das auch bei den Caster dps.

Beim Zielwechsel haben wir manche Caster einfach die Ketten machen lassen, weil das Zielwechseln manchen einfach nicht liegt. Dann lieber als Krieger Geister fangen.

Wenn Shadows anfangen, 30k Geister zu dotten, weiß ich nicht mehr was das soll.
Von Hexern zu schweigen.


----------



## Benon (12. Mai 2011)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Nope, mit meinem Gummelmagier waren auch 10k drin bei 347er Gear.
> 
> Bin nur in die grüne Kuppel wenn der Boss den Buff hatte, und dann sofort wieder raus. Der Tank sollte den Boss allerdings nicht (!) in die Kuppel ziehen, sonst kriegt der Boss 90% weniger Magie-Dmg - dann merkst das auch bei den Caster dps.
> 
> ...



Hmm problem nur das Nahdds da dann Aggro bekommen und ordentlich fressen.
Und n shadow muss nicht unbedingt Dots setzen für die Mobs, hier macht sich der Gedankenstachel gut bemerkbar 
Hexer bekommen da als Aflli schon probs.

Wir hatten einen Shadow und n Hunter das machen lassen dann hats gepasst (wenn keine Geister da waren sind sie natürlich mit auf die ketten). 
Habens aber auch so gemacht das wir erst 2 Ketten rausholen bevor wir die mit Ht nuken (da 1. an der ersten kette dann keine Void mehr ist und der Verstärker und ich die Kette machen können und 2tens nicht erst die 2te Kette rausgeholt werden muss)


----------



## Cassiopheia (12. Mai 2011)

Das ist echt sehr low bei dem Equip, aber die Geister machen zu müssen nervt, je nach Klasse extrem. Ich finds zum beispiel mit nem (Frost)DK viel leichter, als mit meinem Shadow (der geht daran oom). Mitm (Destro)Hexer wiederum ists mir total egal ob ich die mach oder net, gehn schnell down eigentlich.. Auf meinem Dmg bei dem Boss hab ich allerdings noch nie geachtet, trotzdem kommen mir deine Zahlen sehr niedrig vor.


----------



## Valdrasiala (12. Mai 2011)

Naja, bei Affli-Hexern kann ich mir Probleme vorstellen. es waren aber Feuer-Magier und Shadows. Von daher denke ich, dass die einfach nicht gut gespielt haben, weil man mit den Klassen eigentlich einen recht schnellen und guten Burst.

Naja, hat ja gestern letztendlich noch geklappt, nächstes mal denke ich macht der Caster lieber die Ketten und ich mache Geister mit meinem Verstärker...


----------



## RedShirt (12. Mai 2011)

Benon schrieb:


> Hmm problem nur das Nahdds da dann Aggro bekommen und ordentlich fressen.
> Und n shadow muss nicht unbedingt Dots setzen für die Mobs, hier macht sich der Gedankenstachel gut bemerkbar
> Hexer bekommen da als Aflli schon probs.



Da muß der Nah-DD durch. Als Armswarry sind die Geister 2-Hits, außer der MS crittet, dann One-Hits. Und einen Schlag verträgt man schon.

Afflis haben wie alle Hexer mit Level 81 Fel Flame bekommen: Instantspell. Hab zwar (noch) keinen Hexer auf 85, aber damit sollts doch gehen =(
Shadows haben Mind Spike oder Mind Flay - geht auch.


----------



## Magicious (12. Mai 2011)

Die Felflame kannste total vergessen, ich nutz die nur, wenn mein 4pc procc kommt, dann macht die ordentlich schaden, aber mit 3 solchen teilen bekommste nichma nen späher in ZA tot... - da biste als affli total aufgeschmissen


----------



## Doofkatze (12. Mai 2011)

Ich war gestern mit Lutz, der Lasereule unterwegs. Lutz hatte ein respektables 347er EQ, was meiner Meinung nach durch PVP Items sowie einiger fehlender Verzauberungen (5) ordentlich an Wert einbüßte. Bis auf den Tank stellten wir den Rest der Gruppe.

Lutz war derjenige, der immer mal wieder an die vorderste Front gesprungen ist. Er stand oftmals einfach mal vor dem Tank, während dieser makierte oder schrieb. Allerdings war Lutz nicht immer so aktiv. So kam es in 90% der Trashgruppen vor, das Lutz bis kurz vor Kampfende einfach nur darstand und die Gegner gelasthittet hat. Direkt am ersten Boss (Vortexgipfel) jedoch war er völlig da und fuhr plötzlich schöne 15k DPS. Danach fiel er wieder in das altbekannte Muster zurück.

Mittlerweile hatten wir natürlich längst mitbekommen, das Lutz immer nur kämpfte, wenn er es für nötig hielt und ansonsten einfach nur mitlief, der Tank jedoch wollte eben jenen Boss abwarten. So liefen wir weiter Richtung meines Lieblingsdrachen, bis unserem letzten DD dann der Kragen platzte. "Lutz? sagmal, hast du Lags?" ... Nichts.

Der Tank fragte "Lutz?..." und schnurstracks reagierte Lutz "ja, ein bissl". Nach zwei weiteren Kämpfen, in denen Lutz beim ersten wieder wie beim ersten Boss brav mitspielte und den zweiten komplett verpennt hat, haben wir uns dazu entschlossen, ihn zu verpennen und ihn mit dem Kommentar "Siebenschläfer" entfernt.


----------



## Derulu (12. Mai 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Der Tank fragte "Lutz?..." und schnurstracks reagierte Lutz "ja, ein bissl". Nach zwei weiteren Kämpfen, in denen Lutz beim ersten wieder wie beim ersten Boss brav mitspielte und den zweiten komplett verpennt hat, haben wir uns dazu entschlossen, ihn zu verpennen und ihn mit dem Kommentar "Siebenschläfer" entfernt.



Sehen wir was Blizzard dazu sagt:

_Spieler, die recht "kickfreudig" sind, erhalten diese temporäre Nominierungssperre (die Dauer wird in der Fehlermeldung bei einem fehlgeschlagenen Kickversuch angegeben), *um diesem Verhalten etwas entgegenzuwirken, das sich mittlerweile zu einem regelrechten Trend entwickelt hat*. Wir haben auch in der Vergangenheit immer wieder über dieses Thema gesprochen, und *leider sehen wir diese Abklingzeiten gegenwärtig als eine Notwendigkeit an, um den Spielspaß aller Spieler zu wahren und eine Situation zu erreichen, in der wirklich nur dann gekickt wird, wenn es notwendig ist &#8211; und nicht nur, weil ein Spieler vielleicht nicht so gut ist oder einen Fehler gemacht hat oder eine hässliche Rüstung trägt.*_

So oft, wie ich dich in letzter Zeit vom Kicken schreiben sehen (und den Gründen warum du kickst^^), würde ich, wäre ich ein Mensch der andere in Schubladen einteilt, zu dem Schluß kommen, dass du (und deine Gilde) einer dieser Spieler bist, die Spieler kicken aus den Gründen die im letzten Teilsatz stehen ...da ich aber in diesen Situation nicht dabei bin udn nicht weiß, was ich machen würde, halte ich dich mal nicht für so einen Spieler


----------



## Amraam (13. Mai 2011)

Gestern Pechschwingenabstieg 25er !Random! gemacht.

Magmaul lag im first-try (Random)
Toxitron lag im 2nd try weil er einfach noch nicht bekannt war.

danach wars recht spät, wodurch sich der raid aufgelöst hat. (arbeit ...)

Kommentar des Raid-leiters:

Er hätte nicht gedacht, das dies so gut klappt.


----------



## Doofkatze (13. Mai 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Sehen wir was Blizzard dazu sagt:
> 
> _Spieler, die recht "kickfreudig" sind, erhalten diese temporäre Nominierungssperre (die Dauer wird in der Fehlermeldung bei einem fehlgeschlagenen Kickversuch angegeben), *um diesem Verhalten etwas entgegenzuwirken, das sich mittlerweile zu einem regelrechten Trend entwickelt hat*. Wir haben auch in der Vergangenheit immer wieder über dieses Thema gesprochen, und *leider sehen wir diese Abklingzeiten gegenwärtig als eine Notwendigkeit an, um den Spielspaß aller Spieler zu wahren und eine Situation zu erreichen, in der wirklich nur dann gekickt wird, wenn es notwendig ist – und nicht nur, weil ein Spieler vielleicht nicht so gut ist oder einen Fehler gemacht hat oder eine hässliche Rüstung trägt.*_
> 
> So oft, wie ich dich in letzter Zeit vom Kicken schreiben sehen (und den Gründen warum du kickst^^), würde ich, wäre ich ein Mensch der andere in Schubladen einteilt, zu dem Schluß kommen, dass du (und deine Gilde) einer dieser Spieler bist, die Spieler kicken aus den Gründen die im letzten Teilsatz stehen ...da ich aber in diesen Situation nicht dabei bin udn nicht weiß, was ich machen würde, halte ich dich mal nicht für so einen Spieler



Du lächelst diese Spieler natürlich immer nur an und beruhigst deine Gildenmitglieder, wenn sie hinter dir herlaufen und gar nicht wirklich mitspielen.

Gestern war ein Schurke dabei, der vorgerannt ist, die ersten Gruppen in den Schwarzfelshöhen gepullt hat und auch später direkt mal noch vor der letzten Trashgruppe den Boss gepullt hat, sodass wir QUASI gewipt sind. 2 Gruppen extra, 1. mal Ketten, nicht jeder greift die Ketten an, Zack, 3 Spieler sterben, nur ich und der Heiler überleben und bringen ihn zu zweit zum Fall.

Meine beiden Gildenmitglieder sind schon vorher aus einer Gruppe gegangen, weil sie auf direkt 3 Experten aus der gleichen Gilde getroffen sind, die nun nicht wirklich Ahnung von den Bossen hatten und den Heiler, als er oom war, nichtmal trinken lassen wollten, sowie dann schließlich Kickversuche gestartet haben.

Danach kam dann die Aktion mit dem Schurken und danach noch als Schurkenersatz ein Todesritter, der bei Corla übernommen wurde, weil er im Strahl stehen geblieben ist, sich zwar danach entschuldigt hat, aber danach das gleiche nochmal passierte, was jeweils nach mehreren Minuten weiterkämpfen in einem Wipe resultiert ist, weil entweder ein weiterer Spieler übernommen wurde oder ein Zelot. Ich habe in der Zeit als Tank zusätzlich noch den mittleren Zeloten gemacht.
Später stellte sich heraus, das der Todesritter versuchen wollte, etwas zu unterbrechen, um nicht übernommen zu werden, aber es nicht "geschafft hat". Erneut versicherte er uns, das er schon zigmal bei Corla war.

Ich habe ihm zwar noch die Bossmechanik erklärt, aber nach den 3 Aktionen bei den anderen beiden haben beide dann die Gruppe verlassen.

Im Moment sind ca. 80% meiner Gruppen einfach völliger Mist. Das ist nicht mehr wie damals, wo man sich nur an diese 10% noch gut erinnern konnte, sondern es ist eine aus 5 Gruppen, die ohne Problem...bären abläuft. 

Vor allem liegt es natürlich daran, das sich dann mit der Zeit die "Emotionen", gerade im TS, etwas hochschaukeln.


----------



## Garthel (15. Mai 2011)

Heute ein schönes Erlebnis gehabt:

Melde mich mit meinem 66er Tankpala für ne random an und bekomme den üblichen instant-invite.
Sklavenunterkünfte, also ohne Probleme machbar. Die ersten Gruppen fallen ohne dass unser Heiler 
irgendwie beschäftigt aussieht, wobei ich glaube dass dies ein generelles Problem in den älteren
Instanzen ist...das 85er Ballancing zerstört das Spielgefühl im low-level, aber dass ist eine andere
Sache. 

Wir kommen durch den Gang, direkt am Anfang nach den ersten Gruppen. An dessen Ende schnell
rechts in die Gruppe und diese versucht schnell down zu bekommen ehe die Pat vorbei kommt. Ok,
ich weis, selbst 10 Mobs wären warscheinlich kein Problem, aber ich habs lieber etwas ruhiger. Da
seh ich am Bildschirmrand unseren Healschami wie er auf die freie Fläche rennt und plötzlich die
Pat im Rücken hat. Naja, denk ich, hat er wohl übersehen, spotte sie ab und alles down.

Also weiter, nächste Gruppe sind die "Krebse" auf dem Weg, reingelaufen, Weihe, fertig. Wärend
ich und die DDs auf die Viecher einschlagen hüpft der Schami freudig an mir vorbei und ich sehe
wie er mit der nächsten Pat am Hinter wieder auf mich zuläuft. Meine erste Idee war ihn einfach
sterben zu lassen, irgendwie hätten wir die Gegner auch ohne ihn geschafft, aber leider fiel die
Aggro zu schnell auf die DDs. 

Nach dieser Aktion war mir klar dass es auch bei der ersten Pat kein Versehen war und habe dann
einfach mal ein "Wenn der Heiler nochmal pullt bin ich weg" in den Chat geschrieben. Ist zwar nicht
die feine Art, aber bei sowas kann ich nicht freundlich bleiben. Von ihm kommt kein Ton, also dachte
ich mir vielleicht hat er es ja verstanden. Rein in die nächste Gruppe und...*xxx hat die Gruppe verlassen*.
So, weg war der Heiler, ein DD folgte instant hinterher und wir machten die Gruppe zu dritt ohne
Heiler.

Neuer Heiler, neuer DD. Beide sehr schweigsam, mir egal. 1-2x ging es dem jetzt neu zugekommenen
Mage wohl nicht schnell genug so dass er halt das pullen für sich entdeckt hat. Meine Versuche ihn
sterben zu lassen scheiterten an mangelndem Verständnis der anderen Gruppenmitglieder. Dann der
Endboss. Ich hole noch schnell den Typen aus dem Käfig um den Buff abzuholen und Leuten mit der
Quest zu helfen, da pullt der Mage doch glatt den Boss. Meine Hoffnung dass wenigstens jetzt die
anderen Gruppenmitglieder mal schalten könnten blieb unerfüllt. Um einen Wipe zu vermeiden, weil
wirklich Alle vor mir im Omen standen musste ich nun doch tanken.

Ok, es lag Alles sofort, ist ja auch nicht schwer, aber das Verhalten vieler Spieler geht mir sowas von
auf den Sack, dass ich meistens nach einer random Ini keinen Bock mehr habe und weitere Versuche
mindestens einen Tag sein lasse.


----------



## kaepteniglo (15. Mai 2011)

Manchmal frag ich mich bei euch echt: Warum geht Ihr noch per Dungeon-Finder in Instanzen, wenn die anderen Mitglieder (fast) immer unfähig sind?

Geht doch einfach nicht rein und man erspart sich eine Menge Ärger.


----------



## Amraam (15. Mai 2011)

Garthel schrieb:


> .....



Das "lustige" ist, in den low-level instanzen hat man als heiler fast nichts zu tun.

Letztens durfte ich mit meiner priesterin einen Krieger-tank heilen der mit einer 2hand-axt getankt hat (Erbstück)

Da durfte ich dann (endlich) mal meine anderen skills auser "Schild" einsetzen....

Defakto kann man in den low-level instanzen einen "drücke1" (machtwort:Schild) - bot einsetzen, Tank auswählen, /follow und /afk eingeben...

mein schönstes erlebniss war, als ich mit meinen "Tank" leveln war, hat der schamane(heiler) den schattenpriester(DD) gebeten, vampierberührung auszumachen, da er sonst garnichtsmehr zu tun gehabt hätte.


----------



## sensêij1988 (15. Mai 2011)

Amraam schrieb:


> mein schönstes erlebniss war, als ich mit meinen "Tank" leveln war, hat der schamane(heiler) den schattenpriester(DD) gebeten, vampierberührung auszumachen, da er sonst garnichtsmehr zu tun gehabt hätte.






das kenn ich in RF hat bei meiner Schamanin Erdschild gereicht^^


----------



## Doofkatze (16. Mai 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Manchmal frag ich mich bei euch echt: Warum geht Ihr noch per Dungeon-Finder in Instanzen, wenn die anderen Mitglieder (fast) immer unfähig sind?
> 
> Geht doch einfach nicht rein und man erspart sich eine Menge Ärger.



Warum geht man arbeiten, auch wenn einem die Arbeit nicht gefällt? Meistens ist es wegen dem Geld. Teilweise ist es wegen der eigenen Zukunft (einem vernünftigem Lebenslauf). Ich will meine Charaktere nicht hochgespielt haben und jetzt liegen lassen, weil mir andere Personen den Tag versauen. Lasse ich ihn liegen, stagniert nicht nur mein Equipment, sondern ich verlerne genauso, den Charakter zu spielen, wo ich ihn doch in Schlachtzügen benötige.

Außerdem gibt es noch einige gute Beispiele. Vorgestern waren wir zusammen mit nur 1 Random DD in der Burg Schattenfang, der scheinbar wie wir auch einen eher ruhigen Spielstil hatte und sich zum Ende zig mal bedankt hat, weil es angeblich recht angenehm war, was wir da zusammengespielt haben bzw. wie wir agiert haben. ABER, 1. sind wir nicht immer mit 3 oder 4 Mann unterwegs und 2. stellen wir nicht immer Tank + Heiler.


----------



## Manaori (16. Mai 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Warum geht man arbeiten, auch wenn einem die Arbeit nicht gefällt? Meistens ist es wegen dem Geld. Teilweise ist es wegen der eigenen Zukunft (einem vernünftigem Lebenslauf). Ich will meine Charaktere nicht hochgespielt haben und jetzt liegen lassen, weil mir andere Personen den Tag versauen. Lasse ich ihn liegen, stagniert nicht nur mein Equipment, sondern ich verlerne genauso, den Charakter zu spielen, wo ich ihn doch in Schlachtzügen benötige.
> 
> Außerdem gibt es noch einige gute Beispiele. Vorgestern waren wir zusammen mit nur 1 Random DD in der Burg Schattenfang, der scheinbar wie wir auch einen eher ruhigen Spielstil hatte und sich zum Ende zig mal bedankt hat, weil es angeblich recht angenehm war, was wir da zusammengespielt haben bzw. wie wir agiert haben. ABER, 1. sind wir nicht immer mit 3 oder 4 Mann unterwegs und 2. stellen wir nicht immer Tank + Heiler.



Faszinierend, wie da ein Hobby mit der ungeliebten Arbeit verglichen wird... nix für ungut, aber das ist ein Punkt, wo ich persönlich mir Gedanken machen würde, warum ich eigentlich spiele  du kannst doch auch, wie einige andere, halt nur dann gehen, wenn die Gilde auch genug Leute bietet. Gibt genug die das machen. Aber so ein Verhalten wie zvuor angesprochen finde ich unter aller Sau. 
Ich selber bin auch oft genug beim Trash nicht richtig da, wenn ich als DD spiele. Kann sein, dass ich zwischendurch immer mal wieder kurz chatte - bin ja nichtn ur on zum zocken, und meine Freunde und Bekanntschaften gehen mir immer noch vor. Dann steh ich halt mal 30 Sekunden nur da, und mache keinen Schaden. Meiner Meinung nach, solange das nicht beim Boss passiert oder bei happigen Gruppen, bei denen man die Aufmerksamkeit und den Schaden braucht, ist das auch völlig ok und würde mich dafüpr wer kicken... naja.


----------



## Doofkatze (16. Mai 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Faszinierend, wie da ein Hobby mit der ungeliebten Arbeit verglichen wird... nix für ungut, aber das ist ein Punkt, wo ich persönlich mir Gedanken machen würde, warum ich eigentlich spiele  du kannst doch auch, wie einige andere, halt nur dann gehen, wenn die Gilde auch genug Leute bietet. Gibt genug die das machen. Aber so ein Verhalten wie zvuor angesprochen finde ich unter aller Sau.
> Ich selber bin auch oft genug beim Trash nicht richtig da, wenn ich als DD spiele. Kann sein, dass ich zwischendurch immer mal wieder kurz chatte - bin ja nichtn ur on zum zocken, und meine Freunde und Bekanntschaften gehen mir immer noch vor. Dann steh ich halt mal 30 Sekunden nur da, und mache keinen Schaden. Meiner Meinung nach, solange das nicht beim Boss passiert oder bei happigen Gruppen, bei denen man die Aufmerksamkeit und den Schaden braucht, ist das auch völlig ok und würde mich dafüpr wer kicken... naja.



Ich sehe da nichts Verwerfliches dran. Ich gebe mir nunmal auch in WoW recht viel "Mühe", wenn ich spiele. 

Unsere Gilde besteht nur aus 5 Personen. Wir haben zusammen angefangen und spielen bis heute. Für einige Leute wäre es das absolute Paradies, da wir unter uns alles kostenlos anbieten bzw. sogar eigentlich schenken und unsere Gildenbanken voll sind.
Aber da hat man eben als Fremder Probleme reinzukommen. Dafür muss natürlich einiges an Vertrauen da sein, bevor man die Leute an alles ranlässt. Außerdem sind wir eben manchmal auch alle 5 online und laufen zusammen in eine Instanz, wodurch eine Person das 6. Rad am Wagen ist.
Wir haben es ja schon mehrfach probiert. Eine Person, die, sobald man online kam, den Gildenchat zugetextet hat, weil sie sofort hc Instanzen spielen musste. Einige Leute, die lieber alleine gespielt haben, anstatt mal im Teamspeak aufzutauchen.

Wir sind nunmal etwas merkwürdiger drauf. Der Eine braucht Action, sucht Spannung, mag es nicht, wenn man sich nicht entscheiden kann, der Nächste verweigert sich immer mal wieder,  in Instanzen zu gehen und betreibt Archäologie, macht den doppelten Meister der Lehren, einer ist nur selten online aufgrund der Kinder und eine Weitere will irgendwie den Tag genießen. Da passiert nicht täglich alles auf einmal, aber da gibt es auch nicht immer nur ruhige Tage. Da zieht jemand seinen Twink auf 85, ihm fehlen noch 80% und wir unterstützen ihn ewas mit unseren Mains und laufen normale Instanzen, was aufgrund von Stimmungmacherei (Clearrun im steinernen Kern, recht happig vor Osruk) öfter mal recht witzig ist.

Bez. Lutz muss man natürlich immer etwas differenzieren. Natürlich chatte ich auch mal und verpasse deshalb mal halbe Gruppen, aber wenn 4 Personen dauerhaft jemanden mitziehen, weil dieser nunmal überhaupt nicht daran interessiert ist, mal mitzuhelfen, kann ich darauf verzichten.

Dieses "dann kickt mich halt" im Besonderen ist ein absolutes NoGo.


----------



## Manaori (16. Mai 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Ich sehe da nichts Verwerfliches dran. Ich gebe mir nunmal auch in WoW recht viel "Mühe", wenn ich spiele.
> 
> Unsere Gilde besteht nur aus 5 Personen. Wir haben zusammen angefangen und spielen bis heute. Für einige Leute wäre es das absolute Paradies, da wir unter uns alles kostenlos anbieten bzw. sogar eigentlich schenken und unsere Gildenbanken voll sind.
> Aber da hat man eben als Fremder Probleme reinzukommen. Dafür muss natürlich einiges an Vertrauen da sein, bevor man die Leute an alles ranlässt. Außerdem sind wir eben manchmal auch alle 5 online und laufen zusammen in eine Instanz, wodurch eine Person das 6. Rad am Wagen ist.
> ...



Okay, dann habe ich da anhand deiner Beschreibung wirklich einiges falsch aufgefasst, glaube ich, und entschuldige mich.  Es kommt schon drauf an, inwieweit er abwesend war, das stimmt absolut, alles würde auch ich nicht durchgehen lassen. Was für euch allerdings noch eine Option wäre, damit ihr das Tool nicht benutzen müsst, wäre, im Handelschannel nachzufragen. Ist auch bei uns (und dem Mithrilorden wird nachgesagt, ein toter Server zu sein) öfter mal zu finden, und wenn nicht gerade Tanks gesucht werden, sucht man sich eigentlich auch nicht schwarz dabei.


----------



## Doofkatze (16. Mai 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Okay, dann habe ich da anhand deiner Beschreibung wirklich einiges falsch aufgefasst, glaube ich, und entschuldige mich.  Es kommt schon drauf an, inwieweit er abwesend war, das stimmt absolut, alles würde auch ich nicht durchgehen lassen. Was für euch allerdings noch eine Option wäre, damit ihr das Tool nicht benutzen müsst, wäre, im Handelschannel nachzufragen. Ist auch bei uns (und dem Mithrilorden wird nachgesagt, ein toter Server zu sein) öfter mal zu finden, und wenn nicht gerade Tanks gesucht werden, sucht man sich eigentlich auch nicht schwarz dabei.



Die Grenzen zwischen "er chattet mit anderen" und "er arbeitet absichtlich nicht mit" ist natürlich schwimmend. Das muss man einfach dazusagen. Aber es war eben jede Gruppe, bei der er teilweise einfach nur Lasthits gemacht hat. Da glaube ich nicht an Zufall.

Nachfragen auf dem Server ist immer so eine Sache. Fast alle unsere Freunde haben ihre festen Gilden. Mit fremden Personen kann man genauso viel Pech haben, auch wenn sie vom Server kommen.


----------



## Manaori (16. Mai 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Die Grenzen zwischen "er chattet mit anderen" und "er arbeitet absichtlich nicht mit" ist natürlich schwimmend. Das muss man einfach dazusagen. Aber es war eben jede Gruppe, bei der er teilweise einfach nur Lasthits gemacht hat. Da glaube ich nicht an Zufall.
> 
> Nachfragen auf dem Server ist immer so eine Sache. Fast alle unsere Freunde haben ihre festen Gilden. Mit fremden Personen kann man genauso viel Pech haben, auch wenn sie vom Server kommen.



Ah okay, dann entschuldige ich mich nochmal für das Missverständnis und die bösen Worte ^^ 

Hm, das Problem kenne ich so nicht. Aber gut, sogar meine Raidstammgruppe ist nicht gildenintern *g*

Um mal wieder zum Topic zu kommen:
Mit meiner kleinen zweiten Priesterin (jaaa nennt mich Freak, aber ich wollte Diszi nicht auf 85 in ner hero ausprobierne wenn ich keine Ahnung von der mechanik habe *g* Und ich liebe Priester) bin ich inzwischen auf Level 43... die letzten Tage hin und wieder Inis gegangen und eigentlich fast immer gute Gruppen erwischt. 

Einmal war es ein wenig.. seltsam. Kloster Kathedrale, ich komme rein, und der Tank stirbt gerade. Da ich noch umspeccen musste, dachte ich mir, Pech, wenn er pullt bevor der Heiler nicht da ist, da bin ich selber recht rigoros. Durch die Ini durch wurde immer wieder recht ziellos vom Magier gepullt, da brachten auch die Worte des Tanks nicht, was mich selber recht geärgert hat... hab also meine Heilung auf den Tank konzentriert. Überraschenderweise waren die Worte danach dennoch sehr nett, als wir einmal wegen eines zuvielPUlls in der Kathedrale drin gewiped sind, der Tank war sogar wesentlich umgänglicher, als ich am Anfang eingeschätzt hatte  (Ja, ich habe so meine Vorurteile gegen Leute, die pullen wenn der Heiler noch nicht drin ist. Mea Culpa.) Sind dann noch eine zweite gegangen und war auch sehr nett.

Da hätte ich eine Frage übrigens. Ich selber bin jemand, der dem Heiler beim Würfeln auf Equip mit Wille IMMER den Vortritt lässt, auch in kleinen Inis. Wenn ich dann allerdings als Shadow mal mitgehe passierts dafür, dass Heiler mal auf Sachen mit Hit würfeln oder Ähnliches, und irgendwie... nervt mich das mittlerweile. Zumal sogar Hexer und Magier mir schon öfter Willeitems als Heiler weggewürfelt haben... wie haltet ihr das in kleinen? Egal, hauptsache Int drauf?


----------



## Snee (16. Mai 2011)

Gestern im Dungeonfinder seit langer Zeit mal wieder eine Gruppe von "wir Tricksen Blizz aus und gehen mit grünem Equip und einigen PVP-Items in ne Hero"-DDs bekommen. Da wir in der SdT den ersten Boss nach ner gefühlten Ewigkeit gerade mal mit Hängen&Würgen gelegt bekommen haben mal kurz Recount und Equip von den DDs angeschaut (DPS im Schnitt von 5k je DD). Auf meinen Hinweis, dass es nicht im Sinne des Erfinders ist, wenn man sich auf diese Art in die Heros mogelt wurde ich direkt übelst geflamed, da ja der Boss schießlich ohne Probleme gelegt wurde. Bin kein Freund vom Kickvote (bei drei Gildendds eh nicht umsetzbar), so dass ich mich nach einer längeren Diskussion über Sinn und Zweck der Item-Hürde gemeinsam mit dem Heiler freundlich verabschiedet habe. Ich habe kein Problem damit, wenn ich bei nem Gildenrun jemandem Helfe beim Equipsammeln. Aber gleich drei Trickser-DDs aus einer Gilde im rnd Dungeonfinder hab ich in der Form auch noch nicht erlebt...


----------



## _Raziel_ (16. Mai 2011)

Richtig übel bei den PvP-Item-Trickser wirds, wenn sie in die neuen Zul'Inis kommen. Der Schaden pro Sekunde reicht auf keinen Fall, aber 353er Lila Items abstauben wollen. Da werd ich sowas von sauer und leave gerne mal als Tank die Gruppe.

Im allgemeinen Kickvote ich niemanden, weil jeder mal klein angefangen hat, aber als Tank kann ich mir einfach erlauben, eine Gruppe zu verlassen, wenn mich das Auftreten einer Person (oder mehreren) stört. Kritikfähig sollte jeder sein, ansonsten bin ich weg...

LG


----------



## Valdrasiala (16. Mai 2011)

Ja Raziel, das sehe ich ähnlich. Schade, dass Blizzard die PvP Items bei der Dungeonsuche im Itemlevel mitzählt. 1 oder 2 Items sind okay bei einem Charakter, gerade bei DDs machen diese manchmal einen extremen Schadensboost aus, bis mal 359er PVE Waffen bekommt, aber in alle anderen Slots gehören gerade bei den Zul-Instanzen PVE Items.


----------



## Varagon (16. Mai 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Ja Raziel, das sehe ich ähnlich. Schade, dass Blizzard die PvP Items bei der Dungeonsuche im Itemlevel mitzählt. 1 oder 2 Items sind okay bei einem Charakter, gerade bei DDs machen diese manchmal einen extremen Schadensboost aus, bis mal 359er PVE Waffen bekommt, aber in alle anderen Slots gehören gerade bei den Zul-Instanzen PVE Items.



Jup mein Schurke hat die 2 PvP Waffen.
So kommt es oft vor, dass ich deswegen gekickt werde. Dabei interessiert es keinen ob ich damit 14k+ DPS schaffen würde. 
Soviel dazu.

_______________________________________________

Thema: Ja ich leave auch....

Nach Rift bin ich, wie viele andere auch, zurück zu WoW.
Also Prot Paladin ausgepackt und 2 Gildenmember mitgenommen -> Hero üben gehen.
Anmerkung: dazu ist ein FrostDK gekommen und ein Wiederherstellungs Schamane.

Tank und Healer geben das Tempo vor! Denkste!
Ein Klassiker! Die Gruppe steht bei dem Quallenfahrstuhl 1...2...3 ich zähle durch ach was passt alle da...
Wir fahren hoch ich pulle die erste Gruppe..alles kein Problem da ich für die Normalen Hero's "overgeared" bin.
Zweite Gruppe: hm 50% Life noch, was macht der Healer eigentlich? Ich gucke und sehe "Handelsdistrikt" er ist also ohne was zu sagen aus der Ini gegangen um "zu reppen " Kommentar: "Ich wollte reppen".
Kurz darauf bin ich dann auch umgekippt. Ich schreibe noch "DK Brezz" [ja das können die jetzt lol...nur wußte er das noch nicht...]. Und was macht der liebe DK? Pullt erstmal die nächste Gruppe. Kopf -> Tastatur...der Healer kam dann auch noch aber da waren alle schon tot und somit er dann auch
Kurz: WIPE
Das war mir zuviel für das erste mal seit 2 Monaten also habe ich die Gruppe verlassen.


lg


----------



## Masterio (16. Mai 2011)

mein dd hat nur pvp gear (20 waffenkunde, 8% trefferwertung), und mache damit zwischen 13-14,5k dps...ist zwar nicht besonders viel, aber für die fünfer instanzen angemessen...
so, und jetzt die geschichte umdrehen...
ein pve-equipter spieler bekommt im random bg mind. 40k reingedrückt und bringt keine ergebnisse...


----------



## Derulu (16. Mai 2011)

Masterio schrieb:


> mein dd hat nur pvp gear (20 waffenkunde, 8% trefferwertung), und mache damit zwischen 13-14,5k dps...ist zwar nicht besonders viel, aber für die fünfer instanzen angemessen...
> so, und jetzt die geschichte umdrehen...
> ein pve-equipter spieler bekommt im random bg mind. 40k reingedrückt und bringt keine ergebnisse...



Beides zu tun ist "falsch" (sowohl PvE Gear im PvP als umgekehrt, da beides nicht bestmöglich "ausgelegt")


----------



## Bismark72 (16. Mai 2011)

Das ist das doofe im PvP. Wer keine Zeit hat sich Spezialgear zu erfarmen bleibt außen vor. Ich weiss, könnte man andersrum auch sagen... 

Aber zum Topic. Mein kleiner Prot-Pala (55) levelt überwiegend durch Instanzen, immer schön ausgeruht und alles an Quests mitnehmend was es gibt.

Kürzlich war ich erstmals im Tempel, OMG was haben die aus dieser einst supergeilen Instanz gemacht? Ganz schlecht, Blizzard. Und nur noch zu toppen durch meine Randomgruppe...   Ich bin wirklich nicht langsam unterwegs, Heiler haben auf dem Level sowieso nicht viel zu tun, und ok, es braucht keinen Tank zum Tanken, aber ich bin in der ganzen Ini nur 2-3 mal zum Pullen gekommen, alte Angewohnheit, wenn was blinkt loote ich. Magier, Hunter und ein Ele-Schami, die wollten sowas von dadurch rushen, oder haben eine Wette laufen gehabt, wer es am öftesten schafft, zu pullen. Naja, ist nix passiert, und dann sehe ich das auch entspannt. Aber komisch war es schon. Und machte mir das Kicken des Magiers, der auf ALLES was dropte Bedarf machte, recht schwer, denn dafür muss man erstmal nicht mehr im Kampf sein... irgendwann ergab sich aber die Gelegenheit, weil man - oh welche Ehre - das Pullen des Endbosses dann doch mir überlassen wollte.


----------



## Galat (17. Mai 2011)

Also anscheinend gibt es ja wohl sehr viele hier,
denen die random-Instanzen gehörig gegen den Strich gehn...
Ging mir zum Schluss auch so, bevor ich aufgehört hab.
Hätte da nen Tip, für jeden, der unter 85 ist, und zumindest EINEN Freund/Bekannten in WoW hat,
mit dem Er/Sie regelmässig spielt, was hoffentlich bei den meisten der Fall ist ;P
Macht euch ein Tank/Heiler-Pärchen, am besten 2 Paladine, damit könnt ihr für laaaaange Zeit sämtliche Inis
zu zweit machen. Es dauert zwar ein wenig länger und man muss zu den Instanzeingängen reisen, aber die 
Vorteile überwiegen mMn eindeutig: Man muss sich mit niemandem rumärgern, den man nicht kennt
und der einem auf den Senkel geht, und einige Stellen in den Instanzen sind durchaus ein wenig knackig, so dass
man auch mal mehr als 2,3 skills seiner Klasse benutzen muss, was auch viel mehr Spaß bringt, da man auch
mit den Skillungen experimentieren muss, weil sich für solche Geschichten gottlob kaum bis gar keine guides finden.
Habe das wie gesagt mit ner Freundin so gemacht, beide Pala, beide jeweils Tank und Heiler geskillt, mit ca. 3 verschiedenen Ausrüstungs-sets, so dass wir auch mal abwechseln konnten.
Geht sicher auch in anderen Kombinationen, aber diese war für uns am vorteilhaftesten, da wir beide noch nen zweiten Pala wollten 
Haben mittlerweile beide aufgehört, aber eben zuletzt dieses Pärchen gespielt, und bis einschließlich Sklavenunterkünfte
war das absolut kein Problem, ich denke, wir hätten das noch bis zumindest zu Anfang des cata-contents, vielleicht von einigen
heroischen Inis abgesehn, machen können, und vielleicht sogar noch weiter.
Also wenn ihr weniger Stress haben wollt und gleichzeitig mehr Spaß und auch Herausforderung, probiert es doch einfach mal aus ;P


----------



## Dini (17. Mai 2011)

Ach ja... Das Dungeontool erheitert immer wieder die Abende, mal mehr mal weniger positiv.

Da ich gerade in der Levelphase bin, bin ich Dauergast in der Gruppensuche und erlebe das breite Spektrum an Unzulänglichkeiten, welches ich hier teilen möchte:

- Tanks die ihre Klasse nicht beherrschen, die Aggro verlieren, was zu Aggro Ping-Pong in der Gruppe führt.
- Tanks die kommentarlos und ohne ersichtlichen Auslöser die Gruppe verlassen. 
- Tanks die ohne zu Grüßen die Gruppe joinen und losrennen um die nächsten 3 Mobgruppen zu pullen. Im besten Falle die, mit jede Menge Mobs drinne die AE  Schaden, oder Stilleeffekte beherrschen.
- DDs die pullen, sich ihr eigenes Target suchen, oder direkt so viel Schaden "rausrotzen", dass sie leckerer aussehen als der Tank, selbst wenn er bis auf Herzchenboxershorts nackt wäre.
- DD´s die sich für Tanks halten, bzw der Meinung sind sie könnten das ebensogut. Leider sehen die Mobs das dann anders und drehen sich dann nach meinem 2. Heal mit einem breiten Grinsen zu mir um, während ich bete das Verblassen gerade keinen CD mehr hat.
- Beliebt auch, gerade bei den Castern: Mit dem Tank kuscheln! Dem Heiler könnte ja langweilig werden und so nehmen unsere meist Stoffis jeden kleinen AE mit der sich so anbietet.^^
- Natürlich wird auch nicht mehr auf Manaanzeigen, oder die allgemeine Entfernung der Partymember geachtet. Das führte schon unzählige Male dazu, dass ich mit Raketensprung versuche nahe genug an den sterbenden Tank heranzukommen um ihm bei 10% HP schnell ein Schild aufzudrücken und die Sache mit Blitzheilung zu richten. All das nur, weil ich mal wieder looten wollte.  
Mein immer wieder mal auslösendes Talent, Woge des Lichts geht zu 90% an meinen Freund, damit er mit seinem Hexer Aderlassen kann um noch mitspielen zu dürfen^^

Diese Ehrfahrungen machen gut und gerne 90% der Gruppen aus. Der Witz ist: Mobgruppen sind weitaus tödlicher und gefährlicher, als jeder Boss bisher (lvl53). 
Aber warum leicht, wenn es auch kompliziert geht? Sehen wir es mal so, ich verdiene mir so leichter meine Priestersporen. Weil, wenn ich das überlebe...^^

*Danke aber auch an die Übrigen 10%! *


----------



## Varagon (17. Mai 2011)

Dini schrieb:


> Ach ja... Das Dungeontool erheitert immer wieder die Abende, mal mehr mal weniger positiv.
> 
> ... Leider sehen die Mobs das dann anders und drehen sich dann nach meinem 2. Heal mit einem breiten Grinsen zu mir um, während ich bete das Verblassen gerade keinen CD mehr hat....



Da musste ich schmunzeln 

Apropo Priester . Gestern war ich mal mit meinem Holy unterwegs 3/3 Tank kannten weder "Hi" noch "bb" und "Krautkontroll" schon gar nicht.

Es wurde aber dennoch ein schöner Abend. Weil der Rest der Gruppe aus meiner Gilde kam und wir uns köstlich darüber amüsieren konnten wie der Tank regelmäßig aus seiner Blechhose gebombt wurde und danach immer geschrieben hat "WTF wo kam der Bus her"

Auch gut: Ich: Herr Tank kennen sie Mana? Er: Jo [er pullt den Boss] Ich: Ok, meins ist alle!
Wir haben es dann doch geschafft. Schattengeist, ManaPot und Hymen der Hoffnung sei dank.

lg


----------



## tp_ (17. Mai 2011)

Dini schrieb:


> - Beliebt auch, gerade bei den Castern: Mit dem Tank kuscheln! Dem Heiler könnte ja langweilig werden und so nehmen unsere meist Stoffis jeden kleinen AE mit der sich so anbietet.^^
> *
> *




Diese Caster sind aber nur halb so lustig wie DK Tanks die den wirbelnden Meleemob in die Gruppe "greifen" - so haben dann alles was davon. 
PS: Der Trick ist auch im PVP sehr beliebt


----------



## Legacy (17. Mai 2011)

^^hihi ich kenn die Geschichte genau andersrum 

Bei mir sind 90% der Tanks schlafmützen und man wartet Jahre vor jeder Mobgruppe bis mal gepullt wird -.-
Zum Thema PvP-Sets im PvE oder umgekehrt:

Ich schau mir immer die Leute an, wenn sie nicht failen und einigermaßen DPS machen OK. Wenn nicht kommt die klassische Frage: "XY wie wäre es mal mit PvE gear?"
Darauf folgt dann meist ein Leave meinerseits oder ein Kick der Person XY weil zu es 3 Antworten gibt: 

1. Keine
2. "OLOLOL DU NOOB PVE SPASTI l2p"
3. "ne warum sollte ich?"

ABER es gab vor ein paar Tagen ein Lichtblick in der Welt der Rnd Gruppen . Wir haben mit einer mittelmäßig equippten Gruppe (350-353er iLvL) den ZA-Timerun mit 3min mehr als nötig geschaft.

Wunder soll es ja immer wieder geben ))))

Schönen Tag noch
so far


----------



## Doofkatze (17. Mai 2011)

Ich war gestern Abend in zwei Instanzen. Die Zweite gehört hier aber als vernünftige Gildengruppe nicht hierhin. Sagen wir, es war alles super und es hat alles Spaß gemacht 

Die erste Instanz jedoch war Zul'Gurub. Ähnliches Bild wie immer. Wir mit 3 DDs (wir gehen noch nicht als Tank/Heiler, da wir uns nicht bereit dafür fühlen bzw. manches im zweiten Besuch nunmal nicht hundertprozentig abgestimmt ist wie sonst), ein Random Heiler mit angemessenem 348er Gear (alles schön) sowie einem DK Tank mit 180k TP (ausschließlich Ausdauer Steinchen) und komplett ohne Verzauberungen, 2 PVP Items und nem 353er Schnitt.
Wie es kommen musste, hatte der Druidenheiler so seine Probleme. Er wusste, wie man heilt, aber wenn der Tank Schaden en masse frisst, weil Todesstoß höchstens Klickunfälle sind und so wie es aussieht, Parier+Ausweichwertung WEGschmiedet (es fühlte sich so an), ist man trotzdem nach längeren Kämpfen zumindest halb leer.
Wenn so ein Tank dann aber noch mit nem Strahl auf sich (die eine Tikimaske), die ja Umgebungsschaden macht wieder IN die Gruppe rennt, ist das etwas supoptimal.
Aber das wäre ja nicht genug. So ein DK muss ja immer den anderen 5 Schritte bzw. 10 Sekunden Laufweg vorausseien. Warum sollte so ein Heiler auch Mana brauchen. Und wofür looten, man hat ja keine Repkosten.
Auf diese Weise ging es um ersten Boss.
Der erste Boss fiel, nachdem nur noch ich und Tank standen. Ein DD hatte sich aufgrund von Lags weggemeldet, der andere, weil ich zugegebenermaßen wirklich mal gepennt habe und auch mal unfähig war mit dem Strahl (ihn schlichtweg nicht gesehen habe). Der Heiler ist irgendwann gestorben, nachdem er oom gegangen ist. Unterbrechungen? Also ich hab Schattenfuror und unser anderer Hexer Axtwurf.

Nach diesem Riesendisaster habe ich es gewagt, dem Tank zu schreiben, das Ausdauersockel nicht mehr unbedingt die beste Sockelart ist und Verzauberungen doch heutzutage viel ausmachen. Was mit einem sachlichen Ton begann, wurde jedoch direkt von einer Beleidigung gekontert. Der nette Herr war so überzeugt von sich, das er mir gewisse Zeilen wie "halt die Schnauze, ich bin der Tank" schrieb. Es verblieb bei mir bei dem ersten Schriftsatz, ich habe nicht geantwortet. Der Tank hat trotzdem noch einige Zeilen geschrieben und ist schließlich aus der Gruppe gegangen, nachdem er gepullt hat.

Der zweite Tank hatte 208k TP. Ausdauer Sockel sind wohl doch wieder in Mode? Er wusste spieltechnisch was er tat, jedoch hatte er konfuse Taktikvorstellungen. Auch er war immer etwas schneller an den Gruppen als Heiler und DDs (ca 5 Sekunden), was uns so manche Fastwipes beschert hat. 
Den Archäologieboss (der Verfolger) hat er ständig durch die Gegend gezogen, was es schwierig machte, dann beim tatsächlichen Verfolgen dann noch wegzukommen. 
Den Boss mit den Katzen hat er so abgesprochen, das er den Boss ganz hinten tankt, während wir die Katzen alleine machen. Das dem Heilermana das nicht gefiel bei 16 Katzen müssen wir nicht erwähnen. Das man den Boss wegdrehen könnte, sodass die Wellen nicht immer mitten in den Raum fliegen...nunja...Schicksal. 
Den Kesseltypen? Am besten mit ner Ghularmee, damit der sich in alle Richtungen dreht. Den kleinen Berserkerverfolger? DD-Sache. So kamen wir durchgeschwitzt zum letzten Boss.
Es ist immer wieder abenteuerlich, wie man ihn erklären kann. Im Prinzip will man ja nur sagen: Geht nicht auf die Bodycheckviecher, sondern auf die Geister. Wenn die Ketten frei sind, sollte man sie zerstören.
Daraus wird je nach Tank/Gruppenführer ein "NUR die Geister, dann die Ketten, wenn alle frei sind" (vorgestern) oder ein "wenn die erste Kette frei sind, zerstört erst diese, bevor ihr wieder auf die Geister geht". Da ich Multidotter bin (Hexer) kann zumindest ich da einiges von ignorieren 
Dieser lag nach einer zehnminütigen Erklärung (der Erklärversuch war ja nich schlecht...aber naja) im zweiten Versuch. Was wir im ersten Versuch nicht wussten, war eben, das der Heiler den Boss noch nicht erlebt hatte und recht...begeistert von Frostankündigungen, gefolgt von komischen steinähnlichen "Geschossen" war.

Jetzt nochmal zur zweiten Instanz (der Gildengruppe). Es gibt NICHTS Witzigeres als Bremer Stadtmusikanten in der verlorenen Stadt zu basteln per Magier. "Hey, die reiten eine Schildkröte" war so wunderbare Situationskomik, das der Heiler 2 Male nachsetzen musste, bis wir wieder vom Geistheiler da waren, weil wir uns totgelacht haben


----------



## Schdaiff (17. Mai 2011)

Dini schrieb:


> Ach ja... Das Dungeontool erheitert immer wieder die Abende, mal mehr mal weniger positiv.
> 
> Da ich gerade in der Levelphase bin, bin ich Dauergast in der Gruppensuche und erlebe das breite Spektrum an Unzulänglichkeiten, welches ich hier teilen möchte:



Machs dir doch net so schwer....

Es ist ganz einfach als Heiler... wenn du Mana reggen must bleib sitzen [natürlich sollte man schon was sagen, jeder kansne mal übersehen], wenn du die Leichen plündern willst tu das und lauf dann der Gruppe hinterher.
Wenn es reicht die andern dann hochzuheilen ok, wenn nicht haben se halt Pech gehabt, aber vlt was gelernt.... Also ich werde lieber dann gekickt als mich abzuhetzen... wenn die net warten können dann ists mir so lieber...
schließlich levelst du ja noch und die Level laufen dir ja nicht weg.. Außerdem ist der schnellste Weg ja nicht immer der schönste


----------



## Aliceschwarz (17. Mai 2011)

Dini schrieb:


> Mein immer wieder mal auslösendes Talent, Woge des Lichts geht zu 90% an meinen Freund, damit er mit seinem Hexer Aderlassen kann um noch mitspielen zu dürfen^^




Zu Gütig! Ich weiss es sehr zu schätzen.
Glaubt ja nicht, dass man eine Pause einlegt, wenn man OOM ist... - Selbst wenn der Heiler OOM ist wird nicht gewartet.
Sehr traurig...


----------



## Amraam (17. Mai 2011)

ich als tank:

Heiler pflaumt mich an, ich sollte doch auch die torten essen(netter ausgedrückt. aber lief aufs selbe raus).

Oki, gemacht.

Will boss pullen.

Heiler drückt mir saftigst overheal rein damit seine schmuckstücke/chackra/watever proccen.

*gnarf*


----------



## Feuerkatze (18. Mai 2011)

Gestern wurde ich kommentarlos aus der Gruppe entfernt. Das freut. 
War Zul Aman. Ich bin in die Gruppe gekommen als anscheinend schon der erste raus war, aber noch kein Boss lag. Tankbärchen pullte schon bevor ich überhaupt mal hallo sagen konnte. Ich wunderte mich nur kurz, dass da schon ein Jäger in der Gruppe war, versucht doch Blizzard inzwischen keine gleichen Ausrüstungsgruppen zusammen in die Ini zu schicken. Aber vermutlich greift das nicht mehr, wenn jemand aus der Gruppe geht und es wird wohl einfach der erste DD in der Reihe genommen. 

Ich kenne die Ini so gut wie nicht, heisst ich habe sie bisher nur einmal durchlaufen (erzähl ich gleich mehr von, war auch witzig)
Es lief gut. So richtig. Keine Bewegungskrüppel in der grünen Sosse keiner der beim zweiten in den Stacheln stand. Dann kam das Feld wo man wohl die Archäologiequest machen muss. Ich weiss noch immer nicht was man da machen muss mein Archäologieskill liegt irgendwo bei 100. Und dann war der Ladebildschirm da und ich stand wieder in Tol Barad. Hmpf. 
Im Nachhinein denke ich, dass es wohl eine Gildengruppe war, denn drei Spieler waren von einem Server. Ich hatte ja gar keine Zeit gehabt nachzusehen wer so in der Gruppe ist, weil ja der Tank so zügig gepullt hat. 


Der allererste Besuch in ZA war am Patchtag und wir hatten dank Discos dann keine Gruppe mehr aber auch ID...

Der zweite Besuch war auch witzig. Da kam ich auch nach dem ersten Wipe bei Boss 1 in die Gruppe. Heiler velies dann recht schnell die Gruppe da war wohl vorher auch schon einer gegangen. Tank pullte als Heiler ganz woanders war, Heiler verlies die Gruppe. Zwischendrin verschwand auich der ein oder andere DD. Tank Pullte woanders dann bevor ich beim Boss war. Das Totale Chaos, Heiler hörte auf zu heilen weil ich draussen stand und nach einiger Diskussion und wiederum wilden gepulle verlies der Heiler infight die Ini. Nächster Heiler kam mitten im Kampf rein und Boss lag. Doch der nächste Heiler blieb auch nicht lange. Der Tank verlies dann auch die Gruppe und mit neuem Tank und Heiler und Erklärungen und Wipes haben wir tatsächlich die Ini zuende gebracht. *wirr*


----------



## Kyrador (18. Mai 2011)

Feuerkatze schrieb:


> versucht doch Blizzard inzwischen keine gleichen Ausrüstungsgruppen zusammen in die Ini zu schicken. Aber vermutlich greift das nicht mehr, wenn jemand aus der Gruppe geht und es wird wohl einfach der erste DD in der Reihe genommen.



Wir überlegen:
Vier Rüstungsklassen (Stoff, Leder, Schwere Rüstung, Platte) und fünf Spieler...


----------



## MasterCrain (18. Mai 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Wir überlegen:
> Vier Rüstungsklassen (Stoff, Leder, Schwere Rüstung, Platte) und fünf Spieler...



Stoff-Caster die Wille brauchen
Stoff-Caster die kein Wille brauchen
Caster Leder
Leder mit Beweglichkeit
Kette mit Int
Kette mit beweglichkeit
Platte mit int
Platte mit Stärke

sind für mich sogar 8 und dabei sind die Tank sachen mal aussen vor gelassen. Und so würfelt kaum einer was dem anderen weg.


----------



## Kyrador (18. Mai 2011)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> Stoff-Caster die Wille brauchen
> Stoff-Caster die kein Wille brauchen
> Caster Leder
> Leder mit Beweglichkeit
> ...



Es ist echt faszinierend, wie unglaublich dreist die WoW-Community ist.
Blizzard baut ein, dass möglichst jede Rüstungsklasse einmal pro Gruppe vertreten ist (und somit jede Beute einen Abnehmer findet), sofern die Gruppe zufällig zusammengestellt hat -> es wird gemotzt.
Blizzard baut ein, dass nach Möglichkeit Spieler vom selben Server in einer Gruppe platziert werden -> es wird gemotzt.

Es wird immer nur gemotzt, gemotzt, gemotzt. Selber tut man gar nichts (keine eigene Gruppe zusammenstellen, um das genannte "Problem" zu eliminieren uvm.) und will alles auf dem Silbertablett serviert bekommen.
Schade, dass Blizzard leider auch nur kapitalistisch und nicht (mehr) idealistisch denkt. Ich genieße die Vorteile des neuen Systems auch, aber bei der Community hätte ich doch langsam gerne BC zurück:

- kein "An einem Tag 10x im gleichen heroischen Dungeon landen und es Abfarmen"
- kein direkter Teleport mehr in die Instanz
- kein Wappenrock, um eine Fraktion am ersten Tag auf erfürchtig zu pushen
- kein Dungeon-Finder
- usw.usf.


----------



## Kuya (18. Mai 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Ja Raziel, das sehe ich ähnlich. Schade, dass Blizzard die PvP Items bei der Dungeonsuche im Itemlevel mitzählt. 1 oder 2 Items sind okay bei einem Charakter, gerade bei DDs machen diese manchmal einen extremen Schadensboost aus, bis mal 359er PVE Waffen bekommt, aber in alle anderen Slots gehören gerade bei den Zul-Instanzen PVE Items.



Also mein DK und mein Hunter gehen "Full PvP Equipt" in ZA/ZG ganz wunderbar. 
Da ich immer 1. oder 2. im DMG bin, (und natürlich hab ich noch ganz andere Stärken, als bloßen DMG),
und da die Platten- und Kettendrops in ZA/ZG übelster stylefail sind, 
habe ich unlängst beschlossen, auf PvE Equip bei den beiden komplett zu verzichten, (bis auf die ein oder andere Waffe eben, wie der Bogen aus ZG zum Beispiel,
oder dem was mir halt so zufliegt).

Wäre recht nutzlos noch HC'Zeug zu farmen, wo der PvE-Anteil des Spiels sowas von Easy geworden ist.

Für meinen Mage und Warlock hab ich zwar gutes PvE Zeug, aber der DMG in PvP-Kleindung ist nach wie vor fabelhaft und mehr als nur ausreichend für den aktuellen Kontent.

Mit meinem Schurken der leider noch nicht ganz 85 ist, werde ich auf PvE-Zeug auch so gut wie es geht verzichten. 
Das PvP-Zeug gerade mit den Setbonis ist bis T11 und einige 353er Items absolut Top, und sieht um längen besser aus.

Bestimmt ersetze ich das nicht durch HC Müll, nur weil der ein oder andere Random-Spieler da in seiner Grundeinstellung ein nicht existentes Problem in Form eines Komplexes hat.

Finde sowieso das Leute die sich über PvP-Zeug im PvE aufregen (statt andersrum), da etwas an dem Spiel nicht so richtig verstanden haben. 
Wenn ich Jemanden in PVP Zeug sehe, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit wenigstens hoch, das er auch Movement und Skill hat.
Bring the Player, not the Class.. you know... 

Wer sich auf durchschnittliche Itemlevel, Gearscores und Archivements verlässt, um seine Leute zusammenzustellen, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen.


----------



## Snee (18. Mai 2011)

Kuya schrieb:


> Also mein DK und mein Hunter gehen "Full PvP Equipt" in ZA/ZG ganz wunderbar.
> Da ich immer 1. oder 2. im DMG bin, (und natürlich hab ich noch ganz andere Stärken, als bloßen DMG),
> und da die Platten- und Kettendrops in ZA/ZG übelster stylefail sind,
> habe ich unlängst beschlossen, auf PvE Equip bei den beiden komplett zu verzichten, (bis auf die ein oder andere Waffe eben, wie der Bogen aus ZG zum Beispiel,
> oder dem was mir halt so zufliegt).



Mhhh... was macht mich an dieser Aussage nachdenklich... Zum einen könnten die anderen DDs ziemlich schwach sein, wenn du Full PVP immer auf Platz 1 oder 2 stehst. Dann stellt sich mir noch die Frage mit den Werten und Sockeln... für PVP benötigt man in der Regel weniger Trefferwertung und ggf. auch Sockel/VZ mit Zauberdurchschlag... und abschließend dann auf den Bogen aus ZG scharf sein, wenn man den PVP-Bogen in der Hand hat ist mir auch nicht wirklich klar...

Finde aber die Grundaussage aus deinem Kommentar super und werde es für mich ähnlich halten: absofort gehe ich mit meinen Chars nur noch mit der Hälfte es Equips in die Inis... vom Dmg sollte es immer noch für die ersten Plätze reichen und der Adoniskörper meines Nachtelfen kommt dadurch auch viel besser zur Geltung *Ironieoff*


----------



## MasterCrain (18. Mai 2011)

Kuya schrieb:


> Also mein DK und mein Hunter gehen "Full PvP Equipt" in ZA/ZG ganz wunderbar.


Klappt ja im pve gear würds aber besser klappen und da sist ein fakt



Kuya schrieb:


> Da ich immer 1. oder 2. im DMG bin, (und natürlich hab ich noch ganz andere Stärken, als bloßen DMG)


na ja bei 3 dds zweiter zu sein ist jetzt nicht DER große Erfolg. Aber zumindest nicht unterm Tank, da kann ich es zB schon mal verschmerzen wenn einer PVP teile anhat




Kuya schrieb:


> und da die Platten- und Kettendrops in ZA/ZG übelster stylefail sind,
> habe ich unlängst beschlossen, auf PvE Equip bei den beiden komplett zu verzichten, (bis auf die ein oder andere Waffe eben, wie der Bogen aus ZG zum Beispiel,
> oder dem was mir halt so zufliegt).


Style > Werte? (davon abgesehen das ich einige sachen auch ZG/ZA Styletechnisch geil finde^^) Ich hoffe du spielst auf nem RP server wenn Syyle wichtiger ist wie Werte




Kuya schrieb:


> Wäre recht nutzlos noch HC'Zeug zu farmen, wo der PvE-Anteil des Spiels sowas von Easy geworden ist.


Meine liebligsfrage auf solche Aussagen. Hast du 13/13 im Hardemode down? Dann und nur dann kann man solche Aussagen machen. Ich hab die Bosse gerade mal auf nhc down und finde die Kämpfe interesant und angenehm schwer.




Kuya schrieb:


> Bestimmt ersetze ich das nicht durch HC Müll, nur weil der ein oder andere Random-Spieler da in seiner Grundeinstellung ein nicht existentes Problem in Form eines Komplexes hat.


Wenn mir jemand in ner HC ini mit seinem Style EQ vor der Nase rumwedelt bekomm ich auch Komplexe (ich erinenr mich da an einen Tank Pala mit einer gewissen 60er Legendary...)



Kuya schrieb:


> Finde sowieso das Leute die sich über PvP-Zeug im PvE aufregen (statt andersrum), da etwas an dem Spiel nicht so richtig verstanden haben.


Mit welcher Begründung? Wo ist der Unterschied? Ein PVEler im PVP hat nicht optimales EQ, ein PVPler im PVE ebenso. fertig.



Kuya schrieb:


> Wenn ich Jemanden in PVP Zeug sehe, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit wenigstens hoch, das er auch Movement und Skill hat.



Ich trag halb episches pvp eq (aus langeweile gefarmt) und hab bisher noch keine 20 Arenakämpfe bestanden und halte mich übrigens selbst für nen recht schlechten PVPler. PVP eq bekommt man leichter wie PVE eq (ein paar arenakämpfe egal wie gut man ist und schon kann man sich paar epics kaufen) und sagt dahe rnix über fähigkeiten aus



Kuya schrieb:


> Bring the Player, not the Class.. you know...


Tolles Zital, völlig unpassend zwar weils hier um PVP eq geht nicht um Klassenbalance aber hey das ein oder andere Zitat lässt einen Text doch viel besser klingen



Kuya schrieb:


> Wer sich auf durchschnittliche Itemlevel, Gearscores und Archivements verlässt, um seine Leute zusammenzustellen, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen.



Sorry aber da krieg ich nur nen lachflash. Wenn ich nen Spieler für Boss x suche und der Hat bereits übeles EQ an und diesen Boss laut Erfolg bereits besiegt ist die chance dann doch relativ Groß das er seinen Char beherscht UND weis wie man diesen Boss besiegt. (Natürlich gibt es auch hier ausnahmen, aber ich nehm lieber jemanden aus diesen Gründen mit und nicht weil er so geiles StyleEQ anhat...)


----------



## Doofkatze (18. Mai 2011)

Zeige mir bitte, wie du mit deinem PVP EQ +25k DPS bei Raid-Bossen bzw. +18k im Schnitt in Instanzen fährst (ohne besonderen Boost wie in Grim Batol oder Thron der Gezeiten). Natürlich aber musst du den gesamten Kampf über teilnehmen UND darfst weder sterben, noch dich dem CC verweigern.

Dann kannst du sagen, das du tollen Schaden mit deinem PVP EQ fährst  Mit 10-12k jedoch bist du nicht so besonders, wie du dich hälst.


----------



## Snee (18. Mai 2011)

@Doofkatze: nicht die Fakten verdrehen - Platz 3 beim Dmg in ner Ini ist immer noch "erster von hinten"... was meinst wie viele Bosse ich ab sofort mit meinem Adonis-Nachtelf blenden und zur Strecke bringen werde ;-)
/focus Nefarian
/tanzen
/kuss

Und zack liegt der Boss...


----------



## Potpotom (18. Mai 2011)

Man hat den Tank und mich gestern in ZG aufs übelste beschimpft (Fotz... etc.pp.) weil ich es mir anmaßte relativ neuen Spielern, die die Instanz wohl weder früher noch heute kannten, freundlich und bestimmte Anweisungen zu geben. Letztlich durfte der Tank und ich (Heiler) uns dann anhören, dass das an uns liegt. Wahaha, es gibt schon geile Typen.

Tank hat nie Aggro verloren und stand wenn überhaupt, nur kurz in einer Voidzone oder ähnliches während die DDs alleine beim ersten Boss um die 10x umgekippt sind. 

Meine Fresse... das war anstrengender als Nefarian - ich war noch nie oom in einer der beiden Trollinis. cO

Wie dem auch sei, nach einem lustigen Sitzstreik verliessen die beiden DDs (der Dritte war froh das wir ihm die Ini erklärt haben) uns dann auch schön brav, natürlich nur unter weiteren Beschimpfungen die postwendend in Richtung GM wanderten.

Wieso regen sich Leute auf wenn man ihnen helfen möchte? Ist doch nix dramatisches wenn man die Bosse nicht kennt... schrumpft der ePenis da sofort weil man sich eingestehen muss, etwas noch nicht zu kennen? *Kopfschüttel*


----------



## RedShirt (18. Mai 2011)

Kuya schrieb:


> Wäre recht nutzlos noch HC'Zeug zu farmen, wo der PvE-Anteil des Spiels sowas von Easy geworden ist.



Ich nehme an, Du gehst nur 5er Instanzen, dann lass ich die Aussage als "OK" mal stehen.



Kuya schrieb:


> Für meinen Mage und Warlock hab ich zwar gutes PvE Zeug, aber der DMG in PvP-Kleindung ist nach wie vor fabelhaft und mehr als nur ausreichend für den aktuellen Kontent.



5er - ok. Ab gewissen Bossen bekommst sogar nh vermutlich schon Probleme.



Kuya schrieb:


> Das PvP-Zeug gerade mit den Setbonis ist bis T11 und einige 353er Items absolut Top, und sieht um längen besser aus.



Die + Agi ist nett z.B:, aber +400 Resi bringt Dir... nix.
Wenn Du z.B. 3000 Abhärtung hast, GZ, dann verlierst dagegen 2400 Crit(2er Bonus) z.B. ... weil dadurch ja ein anderer Wert wegfällt. 
Kleiner Ausgleich sind die Statgewinne durch 365er (ich hoffe Du redest davon) Items.



Kuya schrieb:


> Bestimmt ersetze ich das nicht durch HC Müll, nur weil der ein oder andere Random-Spieler da in seiner Grundeinstellung ein nicht existentes Problem in Form eines Komplexes hat.



346<365 im Regelfall -  das ist schon klar.



Kuya schrieb:


> Finde sowieso das Leute die sich über PvP-Zeug im PvE aufregen (statt andersrum), da etwas an dem Spiel nicht so richtig verstanden haben.



Wenn wir Nefarian angehen wollen, und da steht ein Voll-PVP-Gegearter da - dann gehe ich das nächste mal in 100% PvE Gear ins Rated BG und frag, warum das ein Problem darstellt.
Merkst Du was? =)

Gewisse PvP-Teile ok, aber rein PvP und "igitt, PvE Gear"-Ausdruck ist Unfug.

Die Frage ist, wer hier was nicht verstanden hat.



Kuya schrieb:


> Wenn ich Jemanden in PVP Zeug sehe, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit wenigstens hoch, das er auch Movement und Skill hat.
> Bring the Player, not the Class.. you know...



Nu, oder er macht seine 5 (jetzt 8) Matches seit Dezember mit 800er Rating +- .... dann hat er das auch.
Und Arga droppts.
Da ists mir irgendwie lieber, wenn er entweder 2k+ Rating spielt (der kann was im Regelfall), oder er trägt PvE Teile, die von schwereren Bossen gedroppt sind...

Bring the player with it's gear, not the class without gear, you know.

PS: Mit DK oder Jäger auf Platz 1 in ner 5er Inis ist wohl nicht so sonderlich schwer.
Bitte poste mal Boss-DPS im Raid - dann reden wir weiter   

Wie gesagt: für normale 5er kannst auch gern in 100% Stylegear rein.
Als DD (was Du offensichtlich bist) auch gern in 70er Klamotten.
Von der Sorte gibts 3 Stück, die anderen 2 tragen dann halt den Teil mit.


----------



## Varagon (18. Mai 2011)

Kommen wir nun wieder zum Thema. 

Random Gruppen Geschichten (RGG)

Fragen zu Style > Werte ect. kann man auch in einen dafür vorgesehenen Thread diskutieren.


Danke


----------



## Feuerkatze (18. Mai 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Es ist echt faszinierend, wie unglaublich dreist die WoW-Community ist.
> Blizzard baut ein, dass möglichst jede Rüstungsklasse einmal pro Gruppe vertreten ist (und somit jede Beute einen Abnehmer findet), sofern die Gruppe zufällig zusammengestellt hat -> es wird gemotzt.
> Blizzard baut ein, dass nach Möglichkeit Spieler vom selben Server in einer Gruppe platziert werden -> es wird gemotzt.



ich wollte nicht motzen, ich habe mich nur gewundert. (wundern =/= motzen) Mit meinem derzeitigen Equip für den Jäger brauche ich im Prinzip gar kein Gear mehr aus ZA/ZG. Man kann es kaum glauben, aber ich habe mal geraidet. Zu den Zeiten, als der Jäger noch völlig OP war habe ich seltenst (und das eine Mal war Gildenintern) einen anderen Jäger in der Gruppe gehabt. 

Ich war sogar letztens mit einer fast nur Caster-Gruppe unterwegs. War ne Gildengruppe und daher nicht zusammengewürfelt nur ich war als Random dabei. Wir haben im steinernen Kern erstmal die ersten Gruppen wipend gemacht, weil kein wirklicher Unterbrecher dabei war. (Bärchentank, Priester, Hexer, Mage, und ich als Druidenheiler). War dennoch ein sehr angenehmer Run, es wurde dann halt mal wieder CC eingesetzt und so hat das dann auch geklappt.


----------



## Stevesteel (18. Mai 2011)

Feuerkatze schrieb:


> ich wollte nicht motzen, ich habe mich nur gewundert. (wundern =/= motzen) Mit meinem derzeitigen Equip für den Jäger brauche ich im Prinzip gar kein Gear mehr aus ZA/ZG. Man kann es kaum glauben, aber ich habe mal geraidet. Zu den Zeiten, als der Jäger noch völlig OP war habe ich seltenst (und das eine Mal war Gildenintern) einen anderen Jäger in der Gruppe gehabt.
> 
> Ich war sogar letztens mit einer fast nur Caster-Gruppe unterwegs. War ne Gildengruppe und daher nicht zusammengewürfelt nur ich war als Random dabei. Wir haben im steinernen Kern erstmal die ersten Gruppen wipend gemacht, weil kein wirklicher Unterbrecher dabei war. (Bärchentank, Priester, Hexer, Mage, und ich als Druidenheiler). War dennoch ein sehr angenehmer Run, es wurde dann halt mal wieder CC eingesetzt und so hat das dann auch geklappt.



Oo, kein Unterbrecher? 
Priester - Stille, Gedankenkontrolle
Magier: Schaf, Stille
Hexenmeister: Fear, FdS (verlangsamt zumindest den Cast und macht es anderen leichter zu unterbrechen, Sukki verführen, Teufelswache hat auch Unterbrechenmöglichkeit
Bär: Schädestoß, Hieb


----------



## Bismark72 (19. Mai 2011)

Stille hat nur der PvP-Shadow, ist leider kein Spell, den man immer hat, und leider muss man sinnfreie Talentpunkte vergeben, um den skillen zu können.

Naja, wayne.

Ich war gestern wieder mit meinem kleinen Pala tanken, ging diesmal UBRS. Oh, sorry, obere Schwarzfelstiefe. Ich war da schon sooooo ewig nicht mehr, normalerweise ging man ja mit 58 auf die Scherbenwelt, und vorher hatte man in der Ini mal überhaupt nix verloren. 
Warum müssen die Lowie-Instanzen so gimpmäßig einfach gemacht sein? Am Ende habe ich Draki und seine beiden Adds getankt, das war alles sowas von easy-Mode und eine Schande für jeden, der die Instanz schonmal vor Cata gespielt hat. Bei dem Event vor Nefarian, in dieser Arena, da hab ging mein Lebensbalken sichtlich runter, ich war ganz überrascht. Als wir gelootet haben und zwei Trashgruppen nach dem Boss gelegt hatten, meldete sich der Heiler mit "sry, DC gehabt". Der war schon den ganzen Bosskampf nicht mehr dagewesen.
Kein Wunder, dass auf 85 so viele Gimps rumlaufen...


----------



## Feuerkatze (19. Mai 2011)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> Oo, kein Unterbrecher?
> Priester - Stille, Gedankenkontrolle
> Magier: Schaf, Stille
> Hexenmeister: Fear, FdS (verlangsamt zumindest den Cast und macht es anderen leichter zu unterbrechen, Sukki verführen, Teufelswache hat auch Unterbrechenmöglichkeit
> Bär: Schädestoß, Hieb



Ich möchte mal sehen, dass entsprechende Klassen das nutzen, wenn schon nicht mal Retripalas auf die Idee kommen, dass man unterbrechen könnte. Klar hat das Bärchen unterbrochen, aber jeden Cast erwischt auch der nicht. 
daher meinte ich auch keine "wirklichen" Unterbrecher, weil die Klassen (bis aufs Bärchen) nicht die typischen Unterbrecher sind. Und wir haben das ja dann mit CC gelöst. 

Und dann haben die meistens abartige Cooldownzeiten:
Priester: Stille (45 s) und wird wie schon geschrieben nicht mitgeskillt
Gedankenkontrolle: istn CC, wenn kein CC vorgegeben wird, wirds nicht gemacht

Magier: Schaf ist CC und wenn kein CC vorgegeben wird, wirds nicht gemacht 
Stille finde ich bei Wowhead nicht als Magierskill. 

Hexenmeister: Fear ist CC und wenn kein CC vorgegeben wird, wirds nicht gemacht. Ich kenne auch noch Hexenmeister die sich weigern die Glyphe einzusetzen und dann gleich gar nicht Fearen, weil man ja dann die Mobs in die nächste Gruppe schickt. 
FdS ist Fluch der Schwäche? der verringert nur den damage-in.


----------



## Fremder123 (19. Mai 2011)

Feuerkatze schrieb:


> FdS ist Fluch der Schwäche? der verringert nur den damage-in.


FdS = Fluch der Sprachen und der macht das was oben beschrieben steht... ach ja, immer diese garstigen Kürzel^^


----------



## Kyrador (19. Mai 2011)

Feuerkatze schrieb:


> Ich möchte mal sehen, dass entsprechende Klassen das nutzen, wenn schon nicht mal Retripalas auf die Idee kommen, dass man unterbrechen könnte. Klar hat das Bärchen unterbrochen, aber jeden Cast erwischt auch der nicht.
> daher meinte ich auch keine "wirklichen" Unterbrecher, weil die Klassen (bis aufs Bärchen) nicht die typischen Unterbrecher sind. Und wir haben das ja dann mit CC gelöst.



Zurechtweisung hat den Nachteil, nur auf Meleereichweite zu funktionieren. Wenn der Zauberer entfernt von der Gruppe steht, tut sich der Paladin daher etwas schwer, das zu unterbrechen.
Btw. was ist ein "wirklicher" Unterbrecher?



Feuerkatze schrieb:


> Gedankenkontrolle: istn CC, wenn kein CC vorgegeben wird, wirds nicht gemacht



Jeder in der Gruppe kann markieren, und wenn du der Meinung bist, dass CC sinnvoll ist, dann weise die Gruppe daraufhin und markiere.



Feuerkatze schrieb:


> Magier: Schaf ist CC und wenn kein CC vorgegeben wird, wirds nicht gemacht



Jeder in der Gruppe kann markieren, und wenn du der Meinung bist, dass CC sinnvoll ist, dann weise die Gruppe daraufhin und markiere.



Feuerkatze schrieb:


> Stille finde ich bei Wowhead nicht als Magierskill.



Der Zauber beim Magier nennt sich Gegenzauber und ist ein Unterbrecher, allerdings mit etwas höherer Abklingzeit.



Feuerkatze schrieb:


> Hexenmeister: Fear ist CC und wenn kein CC vorgegeben wird, wirds nicht gemacht. Ich kenne auch noch Hexenmeister die sich weigern die Glyphe einzusetzen und dann gleich gar nicht Fearen, weil man ja dann die Mobs in die nächste Gruppe schickt.



Zur Not kann man auch seinen Succubus rausholen und Verführung wirken lassen. Man muss halt nur mal mit den anderen Spielern reden (und vll. auch die anderen Klassen kennen).



Feuerkatze schrieb:


> FdS ist Fluch der Schwäche? der verringert nur den damage-in.



FdS = Fluch der Sprachen und der erhöht die Zauberzeit des Ziels.


----------



## Feuerkatze (19. Mai 2011)

Wie gesagt, es wurde ja CC genutzt, immer dieses selektive Lesen. Es waren zwei Gruppen bei denen wir gewiped sind und dann wurde CC genutzt und der Run war easy. Ich rede im gegensatz zu vielen Anderen durchaus mit meinen Gruppen. In dem Fall war es gar nicht nötig, da der Tank es selbst gemerkt hat, dass die bösen Casts den Heiler (=mich) umgehauen haben. 

mit Wirklichen Unterbrechern meine ich Klassen die seit Jeher immer wieder und ständig als Unterbrecher eingesetzt werden. Die Klassen die im Raid immer und immer wieder als "du machst das" die diese Skills grundsätzlich erreichbar auf Hotkeys und/oder in der Leiste haben und dies entsprechend auch selbstverständlich nutzen (Paladine, Schamanen, Krieger, Schurken) und von denen man auch als Nicht-Spieler(der Klasse) und nicht-wirklich-viel-über-andere-Klassen-Wisser dann doch weiss, dass sie unterbrechen können - einfach weil man diese Anweisungen im Raid dann mitbekommt. Klar mag es Spieler geben die die von mir genannten Klassen spielen und ganz selbstverständlich eure Skills die ihr in den Gegenargumenten angegeben habt nutzen. Aber das sind meistens PvPler die sich entsprechend damit auseinander gesetzt haben. Genauso gibt es ja eben durchaus Spieler von Klassen wo man ja eigentlich erwartet, dass sie Unterbrechen können und das dann trotzdem nicht tun.


----------



## SASSE1985 (19. Mai 2011)

zum Thema "DF versucht Chars mit verschiedener Rüstungsklasse in eine Grp zu packen" ..
.. hab mich mit meinem Pala-Tank für Z'G/Z'A angemeldet, wie erwartet kam der Instant-Invite .. Lade-Bildschirm, ich steh in der Ini und mich trifft der Schlag ..
Tank: Pala (ich) PLATTE
Heal: Pala PLATTE
DD1: Krieger PLATTE
DD2: Krieger PLATTE
DD3: Krieger PLATTE
..
haben die Grp dann aufgelöst ^^
(und ja, ich hätte auf ausweichen,parrie gewürfelt, der pala auf int,wille und die krieger auf tempo,crit .. aber trotzdem eher "sub-optimale" grp-zusammenstellung ..)
will net wissen was das fürn krampf geworden wäre in z'g .. ich sag nur "cc" 

in diesem sinne, lg


----------



## Cavulon (19. Mai 2011)

Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt wie wenig die Leute über ihre Fähigkeiten wissen...zB der Hexer der letztens fluchte, weil keiner einen Debuff auf ihm entfernte..ich wies ihn darauf hin, dass sein Wichtel das könne..und er nur: Hää?? Ich so: Jaa, durchsuch mal die Leisten, da steht ein Effekt fürs Entfernen! Problem gelöst^^

Wobei ich da selber fragen muss: Geht das eigentlich für alle Krankheiten und so? WÜrde ja jedem Heiler ne Menge Arbeit ersparen.

Und zum Thema unterbrechen: Letzten BSF, Pala-Tank nur 359er und höher equipt..sah gut aus. Allerdings, keine Absprache wer Godfrey unterbricht...so erstickte er fleißig, und heilte sich fleißig hoch..der Kampf hat echt fast 6 Minuten gedauert... Wenn die Leute nur ein bisschen mehr gesprächsbereit wären...




Dafür mal ne sehr positive Geschichte: Letztens Gruppe in DM gehabt...herrlich. Als wir auf dem Schiff waren stellte jeder fest, dass wir alle nur im 2nd Specc spielen, der eine war sonst Heiler, der Heiler war sonst Tank, der Tank eigentlich DD usw. Und obwohl der Tank beachtliche Probleme hatte Gruppen zu tanken lief der Run super, und vor allem sehr spaßig. Haben dann noch alle Erfolge gemacht..bis der Koch tot war...und 2 dann meinten: Thx bb....wir anderen nur: Hö?? Ist noch nicht vorbei!! Stilles Gelächter zuhause von jedem, und dann wurde das Event noch kurz erklärt und gemacht. So kann DM SPaß machen, wenn es doch bei jedem Rnd run gerne zur Qual wird...


----------



## Neneko89 (19. Mai 2011)

Kuya schrieb:


> Finde sowieso das Leute die sich über PvP-Zeug im PvE aufregen (statt andersrum), da etwas an dem Spiel nicht so richtig verstanden haben.
> Wenn ich Jemanden in PVP Zeug sehe, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit wenigstens hoch, das er auch Movement und Skill hat.
> Bring the Player, not the Class.. you know...



Regst dich über das Schubladendenken der PvE'ler auf, aber machst es selbst nicht besser... Nice done..


----------



## vortigaunt (19. Mai 2011)

Cavulon schrieb:


> Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt wie wenig die Leute über ihre Fähigkeiten wissen...zB der Hexer der letztens fluchte, weil keiner einen Debuff auf ihm entfernte..ich wies ihn darauf hin, dass sein Wichtel das könne..und er nur: Hää?? Ich so: Jaa, durchsuch mal die Leisten, da steht ein Effekt fürs Entfernen! Problem gelöst^^



Wichtel?! Hast wohl was verdreht?

sry für offtopic^^


----------



## SASSE1985 (19. Mai 2011)

Magie herausbrennen:
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=89808
(sieht net so aus, ich aber wirklich ein Skill vom Hexer-Pet Wichtel)
aber wie der Name schon sagt -> Magie (demnach weder Fluch, Krankheit oder anderes)

auch sry für Off-Topic


----------



## Rakiem (20. Mai 2011)

Heut seit langem mal wieder mit meinem Pala-Tank unterwegs gewesen.

Instant invite kam natürlich auf der Stelle...Grim Batol(Hc). Shamanenheiler direkt gesagt, das er Heilerneuling ist und ich doch bitte Rücksicht nehmen solle und auch einer der DDs war gerade frisch 85 geworden. Naja...bin ja ein enspannter Typ und hab dann mal angefangen zu tanken. Und welch wunder....es leif wunderbar. Der Heal war völlig in Ordnung und auch der Schaden war ok. Alle hatten gutes Movement und kannten auch die Bosse schon. 

Nachdem wir Throngus zermalmt hatten entschuldigte sich ein DD (ich glaub die Eule wars) für seinen schwachen Schaden. Ich dann mal dezent aufs Recount gelinst...6k DPS. Völlig ausreichend wie ich fand. Hatte schon inis getankt wo die leute nur 5k Dps hatten und es hatte trotzdem geklappt. Movement > Dps ist meine Devise.
Nur beim dritten Boss sind wir einmal gewipet, weil das Feueradd sehr ungünstig spawnt und der Drache uns mit seinem Flammenatem regelrecht den fluchtweg versperrte. Aber das wars dann auch schon.
Zwischendurch hatte ich dem heiler ein Lob zugflüstert das er doch sehr gut heilen würde in meinen Augen worüber der sich natürlich sehr freute.
Der Letzte Boss war dann auch überhaupt kein Problem und nach dessen Ableben verabschiedeten wir uns recht freundlich. 

Fazit: Schon lange nicht mehr so eine entspannte Gruppe gehabt wie eben


----------



## Doofkatze (20. Mai 2011)

Gestern Zul'Gurub. Mein Bekannter besitzt ebenfalls einen Hexer, macht jedoch nur ca. 9k DPS overall, dafür in anderen Situationen auch mal 13-14k.

So starteten wir, standen irgendwann vor dem zweiten Boss (dem Hinrichter) und plötzlich wurde ein Recount gepostet. 4k DPS gemessen durch den Krieger. Lt. meiner Anzeige die gewöhnlichen 9k. Da ich auf meiner Anzeige allerdings auf Platz 1 im Recount stand, wurde mal wieder gemutmaßt, das ich mich profilieren wollte. Kurz danach startete ein Votekick auf meinen Bekannten "kein Schaden", der selbstverständlich von mir abgelehnt wurde. Danach verließen der letzte DD und Tank (beide von unserem Server) die Gruppe.

Neuer Tank: Krieger, 353er Gear, 6 unverzaubert. Ich mit meinem Frostdk besitze übrigens nur 346er DD Gear, muss sogar auf einige Tankitems ausweichen, was aber nichts an meinem hohen Schaden ändert. Problemstellung: Ich produziere durch meinen Schaden weit mehr Aggro als der Krieger. So darf ich zwischendurch mal feuern, aber keinesfalls voll reinhauen.

So ging es zu dem nächsten Boss, immer wieder gepaart mit Trashwipes, da Kriegerlein zwar makiert, es cct wird, aber dann CCbreaks durch den Krieger kommen. Warum unterbrechen, warum nicht ccte Mobs von ccten Gegnern trennen?

Ich war mittlerweile im Gespräch mit dem Heiler, der nach einem der Wipes nur noch schrieb "sag jetzt nichts..." Nachdem auch der Tank die Gruppe verlassen hat (O-ton Kommentar ich + Hexer in der gleichen Sekunde: "ich hab nix gesagt"), kam ein Todesritter mit 350er Gear, endlich mal voll verzaubert + gesockelt und er wusste was er tat. 26% Aggro sprechen Bände.


----------



## Valdrasiala (20. Mai 2011)

Ich glaube ich habe gestern erfahren, WARUM es einfach nicht klappt in Hero. War mit meinem frisch 85er Krieger in Grim Batol normal. 

Beim ersten Boss habe ich das lila Add gemacht, das hilft ja bekanntlich auch schon in normal, den Heiler zu entlasten. Und was war? Alle anderen blieben im Anstürmen des Bosses stehen. 
Zweiter Boss: Keiner geht aus dem "Steinregen" raus.
Dritter Boss: Keiner außer mir macht auch nur einen Schadenspunkt auf den Feuerelementar und bleibt stehen, naja, die Explosionen sehen ja auch ganz geil aus ^^
Endboss: Keiner geht auf das Add, verlangsamt es etc.

Es war ernüchternd. Der Heiler sagte irgendwann danke zu mir, dass ich so viel unterbreche (in der Instanz 125 mal) und mache und tue und dass er es sonst nicht geschafft hätte das alles zu heilen, weil sein Equip genau wie meins gerademal für die 85er Normal Inis reichte.

Wenn die Spieler so in die normalen Instanzen erzogen werden, wie zur Hölle sollen Heros denn dann mit den gleichen Leuten funktionieren? Gar nicht, korrekt. Auch in Heros würden die Leute nichts tun, was vom Normalmuster "Mache Schaden auf Boss" abweicht.


----------



## Dini (20. Mai 2011)

Hab auch was neues *grins* 

Gestern verließ ein Erbstücke bepackter Mage unsere Gruppe in BFT - Tiefschwarze Grotte mit der Begründung:

_"Keine Lust auf ne Noobgruppe die nicht mal weiß das man bei Gildenlevel 25 Massenwiederbelebung hat^^"_

Schande über mein Haupt, das mir das nach einem Jahr Pause neu war... äääääh halt, ist das wichtig? *fg*
Anmerkung zur Situation, es gab keinen Anderen Grund.
Das Tanken ist als "normal equipter" Bärchentank, sprich ohne Erbstücke, im Anfangsbereich zwar etwas zäh und das Heilen (Druide) ist manchemal auch interessant, vor allem wenn die Gruppe Schaden nimmt, während Bärchen eine Schelle frisst, die mal eben 60% seiner HP frisst, aber es gab nur ein mal einen Ausfall, weil der Krieger in unserer Gruppe versehentlich 3 Mobgruppen gepullt hat und das war unheilbar.

Später am Abend waren wir dann auch noch mit unseren derzeitigen Mains (Hexer + Priester) für eine Rnd Ini online und es war ein absoluter Spaziergang. Der Tank hat seine Klassenfähigkeiten benutzt, sauber Aggro gehalten, die Gruppe war auch gut, das war wirklich entspannend.


----------



## Nisbo (20. Mai 2011)

Zum Thema Steinernde Kern und die ersten Gruppen, ist doch jetzt nur noch ein Erdformer, kann man als Bär wirklich prima alleine kicken, macht ja sonst meistens eh keiner ^^
Aber apropos Kicken, ist wohl leider so das Kicken < DMG ist, aber dafür Kicken > HPS, es gibt da echt viele lustige Sachen die die Klassen so können, in ZA z.B. mit dem Mage Zauberklau machen, mit dem Schurken mal die Kombos in ner Gruppe ohne CC in einen Nierenhieb verschwenden oder mal den abseits stehenden Caster blenden, der Heal wird es einen danken.

Gerade der Schurke macht mir momentan in den neuen Inis Spaß da man damit auch viel retten bzw erleichtern kann z.B. die Bärenreiter in ZA bei ca 30% (genau habe ich das noch nicht raus) stunnen dann hat man danach keinen extra Mob.

Die letzten Tage waren bei mir in ZA, war mit Mage und Schurken drinn teilweise echt unerträglich was die Stimmung angeht, wird sofort gemault und geflamet, wird nicht gesagt das man die Ini nicht kennt (was ja kein Problem ist, ich erkläre da auch gerne mal) mit 348er Gear drinn was ja kein Problem ist aber dann komplett ohne VZ und ohne Steine usw.

Naja Fehler passieren jeden mal, nen sorry hilft meistens, aber nicht immer, ist mir gestern auch nen Fehler passiert, nix tragisches aber sofort aggressiver Chattext.
Waren ZG bei dem Void-Boss und war nen OgOg Gruppe, hatte noch gelootet und war so ein wenig hinterher, bin dann beim Eingang mit dem Schurken in Stealth gegangen und wollte Sprinten, naja aber Sprinten liegt genau neben Dolchfächer, also die gelben neutralen Mobs erwischt, naja schnell nen Schurkenhandel auf den Tank und die Mobs "umgefächert" mit nem sorry, war ja kein weiteres Problem, waren ja nicht die roten Mobs wo wir dann danach reingefeart wurden *g* was diesmal aber nicht meine Schuld war 

Dann Tank DC gehabt, wieder Unruhe im Chat, aber er kam wieder, danach lief es dann bis zum Endboss ganz gut, da wo dann wie immer das:
"Was macht ihr" kommt wenn es nen Whipe gibt *g*

Meistens ist ja dann die Antwort, genau das was Du uns NICHT gesagt hast das Du ja nix gesagt hast ^^
OK aber in den Fall war es wie so oft ne Einspielungssache bei dem Boss.

Zum Thema Ausdauer sockeln, ich habe da bei meinem Bären nen Mix aus Ausdauer und Beweglichkeit/Ausweichwertung, aber kenne das auch das wenn jemand doch lieber Schadensveringerung sockelt und man damit weniger HP hat man dann dumme Sprüche hört "Nicht genug HP ....."

Ist wohl irgendwie alles eine Zwickmühle solange nicht jeder jede Klasse und jede Skillung/Skillungsrichtung also DD/Tank/Heal kennt und man des weiteren nicht tolerant ist müssen wir wohl damit leben wie es ist.

Was vermutlich auch hilfreich wäre ist immer den Ton zu bewahren, Tipps vernünftig geben und Tipps auch annehmen.
Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht das Tipps per /w eher angenommen werden weil man sich dann nicht so geflamet fühlt.

So dann schauen wir mal wie es heute Abend in den Rdm HCs wird, irgendwie erscheint mir das Verhalten kurz nach Wochen-ID Reset aggressiver als kurz vor Ende der Wochen-ID.


----------



## Dini (20. Mai 2011)

Zum Thema: 

Ich weiß nicht ob es schon jemand erwähnt hat, aber hört euch doch mal auf youtube Barlow - Randomdungeon an, passt!^^


----------



## SASAgent (20. Mai 2011)

So hatte gestern auch mein erstes Mal seit langen drei Negativerlebnisse mit dem Finder gehabt. 




Wollte fix nach ZA in der Hoffnung der Endboss lässt mal endlich seinen Streitkolben für meine kleine Verstärkerin fallen. Brav angemeldet gewartet nach 30 min geht die Ini dann auf.
Gruppe sah soweit gut aus der Magier stellte noch fix ein Tischlein soweit so gut. Der Tank raste nach schlagen des Gonges los als gäbe es kein morgen mehr Richtung ersten Boss.
Lief auch soweit gut der Boss lag dann auch relativ schnell. Also rüber zum Bären wobei der Heiler es wohl nicht kannte das man die Pat auslassen kann wäre ja auch nicht weiter schlimm gewesen,
wenn er/sie es auch gesagt hätte so kam es dann das alle bei der ersten Trashgruppe vom Bären standen der Heiler die Pat addete und die Trashgruppe uns in den Rücken fiel.
Der Heiler muss wohl nen DC gehabt haben da er nach dem Sterben sich auch nicht wiederbelebte Ende der Geschichte war das ich dann nach dem Tod mit dem Heiler alleine in der Ini stand ID versaut weil der Heiler nicht wiederkam.

Also dann für Rnd angemeldet in der Hoffnung das ich nochmal nach ZA komm 15 min später war es soweit der Finder meldete sich meine Ini wäre bereit. 
War auch ZA aber ich kam mitten im Kampf rein wo es wieder gegen die Pat von Adler zu Bär ging und wieder die erste Trashgruppe dazukam und diesmal nach dem Wipe alle wegwaren. Danach hatte ich es dann für gestern sein lassen mit ZA.

Vorgestern wurd ich dann das erste mal aus der Gruppe gekickt damit 3 aus einer Gilde ihren eigenen Schamanen mitnehmen konnten nochmals danke an die Deppentruppe die von Durotan mit Aeryn in der ini waren ihr habt es sozial echt drauf.

Soviel dann dazu nichts desto trotz hab ich auch oft genug nachts gute Erlebnisse im Finder.




mfg SASA/Aeryn


----------



## Virikas (20. Mai 2011)

SASAgent schrieb:


> Vorgestern wurd ich dann das erste mal aus der Gruppe gekickt damit 3 aus einer Gilde ihren eigenen Schamanen mitnehmen konnten nochmals danke an die Deppentruppe die von Durotan mit Aeryn in der ini waren ihr habt es sozial echt drauf.



Eine Gildengruppe aus 3 Spielern kann dich alleine nicht kicken, der andere Random muss mit "Ja" sagen. Von daher ist der andere Random da genauso Schuld dran wie die Gildengruppe.

Ansonsten ist mitten im Kampf dazu kommen immer sch*** Gibt nix nervigeres finde ich.


----------



## Kasmaldir (20. Mai 2011)

Naja, die meiste Zeit habe ich keine Probleme in Rnd Gruppen. Die meiste Zeit läuft es sogar gut bis sehr gut ab.

Nur vor einiger Zeit war es ein wenig problematisch, als ich mit meinem Schami Twink (Heiler) in... hm... wie heißt die Ini... (*kann sich schlecht Namen merken*) Düsterbruch? .... Jedenfalls die mit den Lichtsäulen, die aus müssen, damit dieser Dämonenhund gelegt werden kann. Eigentlich gar kein Problem.
2 der Leute waren auch wirklich nett, der Tank... naja, der ist irgendwann abgehauen, weil er meinte, alles besser zu wissen und dann vor dem Hund stand, aber die Barriere noch nicht aus war.... obwohl gesagt wurde, dass noch zwei Säulen fehlt... da hatte er wohl keine Lust mehr. In der Wartezeit auf einen neuen Tank sind wir wieder nach oben und haben die 2 Säulen auf dem Dach alleine erledigt.

Dann kam das eigentlich merkwürdige:
Der Jäger würfelte auf eine +Int Kette. Die Magierin war nicht erfreut (wurde aber nicht wütend).
Naja, nach einem Blick auf sein restliches Equipment stand fest: Er achtet nicht auf Stats, hauptsache im Tooltip steht mehr grünes als rotes.
Wir haben ihn dann erstmal ein wenig über die Klasse Jäger aufgeklärt, und worauf es dabei ankommt.
Er schien das auch zu verstehen, wirkte aber wenig dankbar und hatte die Kette immernoch an.
Ein neuer Tank kam. Außer der Begrüßung herrschte danach Stille.
Dann die Beute des letzten Bosses: +Int und *Wil Ketten Hose -> Perfekt für Schami Heiler.
Ich mache Bedarf (yay, sonst kein anderer Schami in der Gruppe, Magier kann kein Kette tragen, endlich mal wieder was neues)
Jäger macht Bedarf.
Jäger gewinnt.
 ......
Meine Reaktion:
Ähm,.... wir haben dir doch vorhin erklärt, worauf du als Jäger achten solltest. Int und Wille gehört nicht dazu.
Seine Antwort:
Das hat aber im Gegensatz zu meiner Leder Hose viel mehr Rüstung und ab Level 40 kann Jäger ja auch Kette tragen!    (Er war noch keine Level 40)
Die Magierin:
Die Rüstung ist ganz egal wenn die Werte nicht stimmen.

Naja, zum Schluss bekam ich die Ketten Hose und die Magier hat sogar noch die Kette bekommen.
Wir waren glücklich und der Jäger macht hoffentlich in seinen folgenden Inis nicht mehr diesen fehler und achtet mehr auf die Werte.


----------



## Doofkatze (23. Mai 2011)

Zeit für etwas Diskussionsstoff.

Nachdem die nächste Twinkgeneration kurz davor steht, 85 zu erreichen (ich 83er Bärchen + andere 81 Heildose), sind wir mit 1 weiteren 85er RDD in eine normale Instanz gegangen.

Schwarzfelshöhen. Bei Corla habe ich als Tank+Gruppenlead beschlossen, das der Random 85er Jäger bitte in den linken Strahl geht und der Randomschurke in den rechten. Unser DD sprach von hohen Latenzproblemen (Hinweis: es war seine einzige Instanz an dem Tag, weil es wohl komplett unspielbar war), bei denen er nicht in den Strahl wollte, um Probleme zu vermeiden.

Herr Schurke meinte jedoch "nö, das mach ich nicht", sodass wir ihn aus der Gruppe als Verweigerer entfernten. Wohl gemerkt stand der Jäger ganz klar zu dieser Entscheidung.
Wie seht ihr so etwas? Darf ich mich absichtlich verweigern, weil ich keine Lust habe?

Der neue DD schließlich bestätigte sofort seine Aufgabe. Schlussendlich wurden beide DDs übernommen, kurz danach sogar noch beide Zeloten. Da unser Latenzpriester jedoch nicht gerade unterequipped ist, ist keiner gestorben, während der neu dazugekommene DD die Instanz noch im Kampf mit Corla verlassen hat, nachdem er übernommen wurde.


----------



## Valdrasiala (23. Mai 2011)

Dass ein Schurke nicht in den Strahl will, der NICHT in der Mitte ist, kann ich verstehen. Immerhin hat er dann den ganzen Kampf nichts zu tun, da seine Reichweite arg begrenzt ist. Warum ist der Heiler nicht in den Strahl?


----------



## Kyrador (23. Mai 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Schwarzfelshöhen. Bei Corla habe ich als Tank+Gruppenlead beschlossen, das der Random 85er Jäger bitte in den linken Strahl geht und der Randomschurke in den rechten. Unser DD sprach von hohen Latenzproblemen (Hinweis: es war seine einzige Instanz an dem Tag, weil es wohl komplett unspielbar war), bei denen er nicht in den Strahl wollte, um Probleme zu vermeiden.
> 
> Herr Schurke meinte jedoch "nö, das mach ich nicht", sodass wir ihn aus der Gruppe als Verweigerer entfernten. Wohl gemerkt stand der Jäger ganz klar zu dieser Entscheidung.
> Wie seht ihr so etwas? Darf ich mich absichtlich verweigern, weil ich keine Lust habe?



Da hat der Schurke im Prinzip schon recht, weil es ne vollkommen schwache Idee ist, einen MELEE in den Strahl zu stellen. Ich mein, euer Heilpaladin dürfte sich quasi den ganzen Run über mehr oder weniger gelangweilt haben (gerade Corla ist, wenn der Tank 83 ist, ein Witz, weil die Dame keinen Schaden macht), da ist es viel sinnvoller, ihn in den Strahl zu stellen... oder traut er sich das nicht?
Natürlich hätte er sagen können "Okay, ich machs.", aber dumme Taktik = dumme Taktik, daran ändert das nichts.


----------



## Doofkatze (23. Mai 2011)

Ich ziehe Corla grundsätzlich zu den Melees, egal ob sie in der Mitte oder an der Seite sind.

Der Heilpaladin war erstmals als Heiler in einer Cata Instanz (zu dem Zeitpunkt gerade 81 geworden). Ihr habt schon recht, das ich natürlich keinen Schaden nehme, aber wir schicken unsere Heiler nie in den Strahl, wenn nicht irgendwas gnadenlos schief geht (kam schon vor, das ich und ein Heiler im HC die Strahlen notdürftig gemacht haben, als wer übernommen wurde). Da wurde die Instanz über noch einige Fähigkeiten erklärt (bzw. der Nutzungsgehalt).


----------



## Valdrasiala (23. Mai 2011)

Nichts härtet mehr ab als schwimmen in Eiswasser. Also rein mit dem Heiler in den Strahl. Ist zumindest meine Meinung. Mache das auch auf Hero mit meiner Heilkonserve, immerhin mußte ich es anfangs auch lernen, wie das geht...

---

Noch mal wieder was zum Thema:

Wochenende, erste Heros mit meinem Waffenkrieger. Ein Heil-Druide in Full-PvP-Gear steht mit mir in HdU Hero. 2 Mobs im CC, Magier nutzt Zauberraub auf den großen Mob der ersten Gruppe, Schurke und ich kicken abwechselnd die verbleibenden Mobs, also eigentlich für den Heiler nichts zu tun. Trotzdem war er relativ instant OOM. Ich denke mal keine Ahnung von den richtigen Heilzaubern  Der Heiler ging dann auch freiwillig und meinte, dass er wohl erstmal gucken muß, wie man im PvE heilt. Ansonsten recht gute Erfahrungen gemacht in den Heros am Wochenende. Kann es sein, dass sich langsam die Spreu vom Weizen trennt oder komme ich neuerdings in verblüffend angenehme Rnd-Gruppen?


----------



## Doofkatze (23. Mai 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Nichts härtet mehr ab als schwimmen in Eiswasser. Also rein mit dem Heiler in den Strahl. Ist zumindest meine Meinung. Mache das auch auf Hero mit meiner Heilkonserve, immerhin mußte ich es anfangs auch lernen, wie das geht...




Für das Chaos sorge ich infight. 2 Großflammen gleichzeitig, alle 3 Hunde bei Bella gleichzeitig.

Der Flammenboss war recht cool. Der Kampf begann und unser Latenzpriester setzte die Gildenstandarte mit der Ankündigung "haut rein, noch 2 Minuten". Daraufhin stellte ich den Boss in den Strahl mit der Ankündigung "so viel Zeit habt ihr nicht" :-)

Ich nehme meine Leute dahingehend schon recht hart dran, wenn ich weiß, das diese auch in der Stimmung dazu sind (bzw. andersrum: ich mache das nur, wenn die Stimmung nicht eh schon etwas schlechter ist).

Das ist übrigens ein guter Tipp für die Gilden. Etwas Übertreibung schadet nie, weil man dann auch WENN mal was passiert wesentlich ruhiger reagieren kann. Ich war schon in einigen Speedruns dabei (im Gegensatz zu Timeruns), wo erst angehalten wird, wenn wirklich gar nichts mehr geht, also der Heiler nicht nur oom ist, sondern auch schon die Gruppe nahezu ooH oder alternativ die Instanz zu Ende ist. DAS härtet ab


----------



## Tank_jr (23. Mai 2011)

grüss euch,

ich lvl gerade einen tank und hatte gestern zwei wirklich bescheidene gruppen bekommen.

nachdem ich lvl 15 wurde, meldete ich mich an.

1. gruppe:
nachdem instant invite in den flammenschlund, rannten gleich zwei los und pullten um die wette. ich sage ihnen noch, das ich der tank bin und niemand anderes pullen soll. es gab keine reaktion.
plötzlich sagte ein dd "he, tank du musst immer vorne sein". ein anderer "omg" und der andere "rofl". wobei dabei die dd's schön weitergepullt haben 
ich hab gleich die gruppe verlassen und den debuff erhalten. 30min warten. aber das war mir egal, da ich in ruhe weitergequestet habe

2. gruppe:
ich weiß nicht mehr, wie die ini hieß. aber am anfang ging es gut. ich war vorn, hab gepullt und die anderen schön hinter mir und haben dann schaden gemacht. allerdings ging das nur 5min gut. da am anfang quests zu bekommen waren, rannte jeder los um irgendwas einzusammeln, statt schaden auf den mob zu machen. es wurde wieder munter drauflos gepullt. nach 10min hatte ich die nase voll. ich schrieb: "den quatsch mache ich hier nicht weiter mit. ihr braucht mich nicht".
daraufhin verließ ich die gruppe.

ich hab ein 85 tank auf einem anderen server und weiß wie ich meine rolle spiele. mit dem tanke ich allerdings nur gildenintern und mit freunden.
zum glück habe ich die wahl und kann solche gruppen verlassen, ach wenn ich einen debuff bekomme :-) das ist mir egal.

*liebe dd's: genau das ist der grund, warum es so wenige tanks gibt, die random tanken wollen. *


----------



## Valdrasiala (23. Mai 2011)

Tank_jr schrieb:


> wobei dabei die dd's schön weitergepullt haben



Ja, leider bekommen DDs in den Lowlevel Instanzen aufgrund Erbstück-Zeugs viel zu wenig auf die Nase. Dadaurch die die Lernkurve auf ein recht hohes Level verschoben wurden, was man nun als DD wirklich machen muß und darf und was man eben nicht macht. Ich persönlich finde es echt schade, würde mir wünschen, dass Stoffis mit Aggro ein One-Hit-Wonder wären, auch in kleinen Instanzen und auch mit Erbstücken. Aber das ist wohl ein Wunschtraum


----------



## Super PePe (23. Mai 2011)

Ist schon herrlich. Habe mein Pala mal vor einigen Tage wieder nach 2 Jahren ausgebuddelt. Fix auf 85 paar Epics auf die Tasche gelegt 2 normale Heros gemacht um auf 346 zu kommen. Dann ab zu meinen Freunden, den Trollen. Mehr als 9-13k dps ist mit dem 325-333 angelegten Equip nicht möglich, vielleicht mache ich auch noch in der Rota des Öfteren was falsch. Aber ich habe die inis nun mit dem lowi Pala nun schon 6 mal clear - ohne jedoch ein Item zu bekommen. 
Jedenfalls wird geflammt was das Zeug hält. Nicht das man Wiped alle 4 Meter. Aber kommt es dann mal vor das der Heiler im AE stirbt oder der Tank umfällt, ist wer Schuld? Der letzte im Recount. Mit der DMG kann man hier nichts schaffen usw. Net das der Schurke oder Mage oder Hexer in ihren 359er Items mit ihren 13-16k kritisiert werden. 
Wenn ich mit meinen anderen Char so argumentieren würde, könnte ich alle 5 Meter 2 Mann kicken. Mir ist es jedoch egal ob neben mir noch einer 22-28k dps macht und wenn da 2 sind mit 10k ist mir das auch recht pupe. 
Es spiegelt nur eine Mentalität wieder, die mir zu wider ist. Alles in den Allerwertesten geschoben bekommen. Komplett Überequipt Boss kloppen und glauben das hätte was mit Skill zu tun. 
Ich werden jedenfalls weiter rotzfrech mit meinem Pala Ausraster-Pros ärgern


----------



## Russelkurt (23. Mai 2011)

Sonntag (den ganzen Tag): Ein Jäger in Zul'Gurub

Zul'Gurub die Erste:
Gruppe gut, Trash fiel schnell, Bosse kein problem, keine Votekicks, keine Beleidigungen. Der Bogen beim Endboss droppte, Ende gut. 58 Minuten.

ZG die Zweite:
siehe Oben. 70 Minuten

ZG die Dritte:
Tank in vollem PvP-Gear und auf die Frage, ob das sein normales Gear sei kam ein "Ja, und?!" gefolgt von einem flüchtenden Heiler, dem Tank der im gleichen Atemzug verschwand und 3 einsamen DD, die wie bestellt und nicht abgeholt am Eingang standen. Neuer Tank, neuer Heiler, neues Glück. Diesmal war der Heiler in vollem PvP-Gear, was nicht schlecht sein muss. Der Tank überlebte den Trash nur knapp, bei Venoxis stand der Heiler wie angewurzelt da, egal was da kam, was mich meistens erledigt hat, weil irgendwie immer der Heiler und ich die Toxische Verbindung bekamen. Nach 5 Wipes und 2 neuen DD lag der Boss endlich und wir gingen zu Mandokir, wo das Drama weiterging. Alles starb der Reihe nach weg, wobei nur ein Bruchteil davon auf das Enthaupten des Bosses zurückzuführen war. Heiler bleibt im Schmettern stehen, jedes mal, kann den Tank nicht oben halten, Tank sieht das Licht und so schwanden unsere Geister innerhalb von 40 Sekunden auf 0, auch weil keiner, außer mir, auf den Raptor ging. Und irgendwie hab ich den einfach nicht wegbekommen, trotz verlangsamen, bevor der am Geist war. Nach dem 4. Wipe und dem schlussendlichen Bosstot wurde nur noch gelootet und der Tank verschwand. Tank Nummer 3 blieb für genau einen Trashmob da, den großen Named-Mob auf dem Weg zum Blutfürsten. Der hat ihn 3mal entkörpert und dann war auch der 3te Tank weg. Der Heiler gleich dazu, weil der ne echte Pfeife war. Wieder standen wir 3 DD alleine im Wald und sahen kein Licht am Ende des Tunnels, als dann doch noch (gegen 23:00 Uhr am Sonntag) nach 2 Minuten ein Tank und ein Heiler den Weg in unsere Gruppe fanden. Trash war kein Problem, Bosse (sogar Jin'Do) kein Problem, trotz einiger Battlerezzes zwischendurch. Wozu hat man nen DK und einen Druiden in der Gruppe. Sollen die was tun für ihr Loot. ^^ Nach 3 Stunden, 30 Minuten und inetwa gegen 00:00 Uhr waren alle Bosse tot, der Trash respawned und der Jäger-/Druidenstab droppte immernoch nicht.


----------



## Kyrador (23. Mai 2011)

Super schrieb:


> Ist schon herrlich. Habe mein Pala mal vor einigen Tage wieder nach 2 Jahren ausgebuddelt. Fix auf 85 paar Epics auf die Tasche gelegt 2 normale Heros gemacht um auf 346 zu kommen. Dann ab zu meinen Freunden, den Trollen. Mehr als 9-13k dps ist mit dem *325-333 angelegten Equip* nicht möglich, vielleicht mache ich auch noch in der Rota des Öfteren was falsch. Aber ich habe die inis nun mit dem lowi Pala nun schon 6 mal clear - ohne jedoch ein Item zu bekommen.
> Jedenfalls wird geflammt was das Zeug hält. Nicht das man Wiped alle 4 Meter. Aber kommt es dann mal vor das der Heiler im AE stirbt oder der Tank umfällt, ist wer Schuld? Der letzte im Recount. Mit der DMG kann man hier nichts schaffen usw. Net das der Schurke oder Mage oder Hexer in ihren 359er Items mit ihren 13-16k kritisiert werden.
> Wenn ich mit meinen anderen Char so argumentieren würde, könnte ich alle 5 Meter 2 Mann kicken. Mir ist es jedoch egal ob neben mir noch einer 22-28k dps macht und wenn da 2 sind mit 10k ist mir das auch recht pupe.
> Es spiegelt nur eine Mentalität wieder, die mir zu wider ist. Alles in den Allerwertesten geschoben bekommen. Komplett Überequipt Boss kloppen und glauben das hätte was mit Skill zu tun.
> Ich werden jedenfalls weiter rotzfrech mit meinem Pala Ausraster-Pros ärgern



Wer mit Equip bescheisst, braucht sich net wundern, wenn er angemotzt wird. Aber deine Einstellung hatten wir ja schon im Botter-Thema, und der Post hier unterstreicht deine armselige Meinung deutlich.


----------



## Saalia (23. Mai 2011)

ich kanns auch nicht leiden wenn sich leute durch die inis pushen lassen und dann mit voller dreistigkeit erzählen dass sie nur mit schummelei in die inis gekommen sind.. echt ne frechheit.. 

klar haben alle mal klein angefangen, aber die dreistigkeit zu besitzen auchnoch stolz drauf zu sein ... nunja


----------



## Rakiem (23. Mai 2011)

Also normalerweise hab ich ja echt nen Geduldsfaden, mit dem kannste 2 mal die Welt umwickeln aber jetzt bin ich doch schon "etwas" sauer.

Gerdade eben Steinerner Kern (Heroisch) mit meinem Pala-Tank gemacht. Anfang war ok. Jeder kannte die Ini, Healer war auch gut und meine Laune hob sich dementsprechend. Der erste Boss hat dann auch ohne Probleme das Zeitliche gesegnet. Dann bei einem der Golems auf dem weg zum Drachen droppten die "Schulterstücke von Edward dem Seltsamen". Zu dumm das ich schon die Wogenden Platten des Schutzes hab, aber wie auch immer...ich frag dann mal ob alle Gier machen würden. Alle mit + geantwortet und auch brav gegiert bis auf einen der hat noch entzaubert ^^...nur der Krieger-DD meinte er hätte sie gerne für seine Second Specc. Sowas find ich immer Frech von den Leuten. Da könnt ja jeder kommen und sagen für Twink usw. Naja er hat dann doch Gier gemacht und das Teil ging an den Entzauberer. Natürlich kann man sich jetzt drüber streiten warum man ein Item das ca. 20k Gold im Ah bringt in einen Mahlstromkristall entzaubert aber egal, für mich war das Thema damit erledigt.

Zum Endboss gings dann ohne weitere Komplikationen. Nachdem dieser dann auch lag kam auch das Trinket das ich wollte (Bleierne Verzweiflung). Ich habe davon bisher nur die normale Version. Also fröhlich Bedarf drauf gemacht und schon gefreut weil es ja ein eindeutiges Tank-Item ist, aber nachdem die Gruppe sich in Lichtgeschwindigkeit aufgelöst hatte nachdem der Loot verteilt war, bemerkte ich das ich es nicht bekommen hatte. Also schnell im chat gekuckt und was seh ich. Der ach so tolle DD-Krieger hat hats mit seinem Bedarf Wurf gewonnen. 

Naja...nachdem ich jetzt ein paar Flüche und Todeswünsche in die Luft gesäuslt hab und mir das ganze jetzt von der Seele geschrieben hab bin ich wieder normal gelaunt ^^

Danke nochmals an den Bedarf DD-Krieger...


----------



## Super PePe (23. Mai 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Wer mit Equip bescheisst, braucht sich net wundern, wenn er angemotzt wird. Aber deine Einstellung hatten wir ja schon im Botter-Thema, und der Post hier unterstreicht deine armselige Meinung deutlich.



Was für eine Botter-Meinung? Welche habe ich denn?
Oder reagierst du nur auf Schlüsselreize? Wieviel DPS muss man denn min machen in Heros? 13k Dps am Boss sind in meinen Augen mehr als ausreichend - klar keine Kür aber darum geht es ja nicht in Rnd-Gruppen. Viel schlimmer finde ich Menschen und Spieler die nicht genau lesen können und alles um sich als armselig abstempeln ...


----------



## Espe89 (23. Mai 2011)

So etwas kenne ich zu gut  Also dass epische Items gedisst werden, wobei sie nicht gebunden sind  Das war bei mir auch mal der Fall, dass ich mit der Gilde unterwegs war in ZA, als sie gerade ganz frisch waren. Und bekanntlicherweise droppen da dann auch öfter mal nicht gebundene Epics beim Trash und wirklich nur einer hatte dann entzaubern geklickt und alle anderen brav gier und wer hats bekommen? Natürlich der, der entzaubern gedrückt hat. Aus den damals noch 7k sind somit dann 400g geworden


----------



## Rocodo (23. Mai 2011)

Ich habe früher nie verstanden, wieso soviele Tanks sich über die Random Gruppen beklagen. Jetzt level ich selber einen hoch und die Erfahrungen sind grausam. In 2 von 3 Gruppen ist ein ogogog Depp, der selber pullt, flamen, beleidigen und alle Klassen belehren wollen ist ebenfalls gang und gebe. Und wie schon andere Leute schrieben: Leider sind die Inis so leicht, dass es ohne markieren, ohne reggen und auch zu viert geht.
Gestern ist mein TankChar gestorben, weil der Heiler kurz und unangekündigt afk war. Mein Kommentar "Toll". Sein Kommentar: "Ey jetzt stirbt er einmal und weint gleich." Da fühlte sich das arme Kind doch gleich kritisiert. Und wie kann man es wagen, so einen gottgleichen Spieler zu kritisieren, also wirklich.


----------



## Kyrador (23. Mai 2011)

@Rakiem: Namecalling ist hier nicht erlaubt, also editiert den Namen lieber raus, bevors ein Moderator liest 
Im übrigen verstehe ich nicht, wieso eigentlich alle so scharf auf das Schmuckstück aus dem steinernen Kern sind. Für den Anfang mag das ja ganz nett sein, aber da gibt es zwei Trinkets, die für nen Platte-Tank viel besser sind. Die Porzellankrabbe aus dem Thron der Gezeiten und das BoE-Teil aus der verlorenen Stadt.


----------



## Kyrador (23. Mai 2011)

Super schrieb:


> Was für eine Botter-Meinung? Welche habe ich denn?



Ah sorry, da hab ich dich mit jemandem verwechselt. Eure Avatare sehen aber auch verdammt ähnlich aus.
Ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass man sich net mit falschem Equip in Instanz schummeln sollte.


----------



## Rakiem (23. Mai 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> @Rakiem: Namecalling ist hier nicht erlaubt, also editiert den Namen lieber raus, bevors ein Moderator liest
> Im übrigen verstehe ich nicht, wieso eigentlich alle so scharf auf das Schmuckstück aus dem steinernen Kern sind. Für den Anfang mag das ja ganz nett sein, aber da gibt es zwei Trinkets, die für nen Platte-Tank viel besser sind. Die Porzellankrabbe aus dem Thron der Gezeiten und das BoE-Teil aus der verlorenen Stadt.



Sorry...wusst ich nicht das mit dem Namen. Habs auch schon rauseditiert. 

Und klar gibt es bessere Trinkets...aber dieses war eben schon mal besser als mein jetziges.


----------



## Doofkatze (23. Mai 2011)

Super schrieb:


> Was für eine Botter-Meinung? Welche habe ich denn?
> Oder reagierst du nur auf Schlüsselreize? Wieviel DPS muss man denn min machen in Heros? 13k Dps am Boss sind in meinen Augen mehr als ausreichend - klar keine Kür aber darum geht es ja nicht in Rnd-Gruppen. Viel schlimmer finde ich Menschen und Spieler die nicht genau lesen können und alles um sich als armselig abstempeln ...



Ich mag das allerdings auch nicht.

Du kommst zwar am Boss auf einen annehmbaren Wert an DPS, jedoch ist das dein Maximum, was du leisten kannst. 
Du stirbst schneller als deine Mitstreiter und auch in Trashgruppen kannst du viel weniger agieren.

Du bleibst einfach hinter deinen Möglichkeiten zurück. Das muss nicht sein.


----------



## Super PePe (23. Mai 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Ah sorry, da hab ich dich mit jemandem verwechselt. Eure Avatare sehen aber auch verdammt ähnlich aus.
> Ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass man sich net mit falschem Equip in Instanz schummeln sollte.



Wieso falsches Equip?
Wenn ich ganze 1.5-4k dps hinter sogenannten richtig 359er equipten liege, musst du deine Aussage mal erklären.
Ich bin ein sogenannter oldschool Spieler. Wir sind die ersten Heros in Cata in t10 rein (manuell). Wir sind Wolk in t5-t6 rein und selbst naxx wurde in den ersten Wochen aus Spass in t5/t6 bespielt. 
Dir ist also ein Spieler in 346/348 mit 11k dps lieber als einer mit 325/336 der auch 11k macht. Diese Logik bedarf einer Erklärung.

Udn die Unterstellung ich würde schneller sterben ist auch aus der Luft gegriffen. Ich sterbe erst wenn der Tank oder Heiler failed.


----------



## Neneko89 (23. Mai 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Für das Chaos sorge ich infight. 2 Großflammen gleichzeitig, alle 3 Hunde bei Bella gleichzeitig.
> 
> Der Flammenboss war recht cool. Der Kampf begann und unser Latenzpriester setzte die Gildenstandarte mit der Ankündigung "haut rein, noch 2 Minuten". Daraufhin stellte ich den Boss in den Strahl mit der Ankündigung "so viel Zeit habt ihr nicht" :-)
> 
> ...



ZA wird mit meiner Gilde auch so extrem durchgeballert. Denen is egal ob ich da als Heiler hinterherkomme. ICH HAB HINTERHERZUKOMMEN!


----------



## SASAgent (23. Mai 2011)

@ Kyrador
Lies dir Super Pepes Post doch nochmal genau durch um zu verstehen was ihn stört. Ihm ging es darum, dass wenn Tank, Heiler oder sonst wer in AE Effekten sterben
und es dadurch evtl zum wipe kommt von irgendwem der obligatorische recount Post kommt um zu sagen das es an der DPS von in diesem Fall seinem Pala lag 
obwohl der Fehler woanders zu suchen war. 

Gestern auch noch ein seltsames Erlebnis in zg gehabt zwei Spieler von Blackrock mit seltsamen Namen die im 60er pvp equip gespielt haben und nur für Bosse das richtige Equip angezogen haben und afk gehen bei der zweiten Gruppe im Tempel vom pantherboss ohne was zu sagen wenn man sheepen  soll ist auch ganz toll. 
Nachdem die beiden Komiker dann weg waren lief es auch besser.

Sonntag hatte ich noch ein negatives ZA Erlebnis wollte spezifisch da rein wegen der Waffe vom Endboss komme rein und hatte weil die Gruppe wohl schon 10 mal am ersten Boss versagt gerade mal ne sec Zeit id abzulehnen kurz danach hat sich die Gruppe aufgelöst fand ich ganz toll


----------



## Valdrasiala (23. Mai 2011)

Wir alle sollten langsam wissen, dass Super PePe sich ganz gern mal in die Mitte dieses Forums stellt und eine wage Behauptung in den Raum wirft, von der alle wissen, dass es recht schnell in einen Flamewar ausarten kann ^^

Auch wenn ich ihn in diesem Punkt verstehen kann, mit meinem Waffenkrieger mache ich meine 13k DPS, obwohl ich noch nicht 346er Itemlevel als Durchschnitt habe. Trotzdem gehe ich nicht in die Trollinstanzen, da ich das als Schummeln ansehe.

Solange der DD mit zu miesem Equip diesen Umstand durch super Spielweise wieder wett macht, habe ich noch nie gemeckert. Meist ist es aber eine Kombination aus beidem (schlechtes Gear UND schlechte Spielweise). Von daher sind entsprechende Meinungen vollkommen angebracht


----------



## Super PePe (23. Mai 2011)

Es geht auch nicht Verhalten für gut zu heißen wo Spieler sich "ziehen" lassen weil sie mit 4-6k dps und einer Tasche voller 352er pvp teile antreten. 

Keiner der Bosse stellt jedoch bei genügen Spielverständnis eine wirkliches unüberwindbares Hindernis da. Ich muss mir doch wenn ich al Tank in vollem 360+ equip rein laufe klar sein das Leute hinter mir sind und das es mit einem Heiler der 8k hps macht anders zu spielen ist und ein anderes "Gefühl" ist als mit meinen gewohnten 12-16k hps im Rücken. Nur ist das doch kein Grund anzufangen zuflamen weil es am Equip und am Schaden und an der Heilung liegt wenn Spieler einfach im AE sterben. Welches Equip sollen die dann bitte schön tragen um ihre Spielweise nicht hinterfragen zu müssen.

Was nützen z.B. meinem dk die 28k+ dps wenn der Heiler in adds oder AE stirbt. Damit kann ich einen Wipe nach 20 sec Kampf auch nicht abwenden. Und selbstverständlich dauert ein Kampf mit 37/40k Gruppen dps länger als einer mit 70k. 
Es macht auch irgendwann keinen Spass dem Boss mit 70k+ Gruppen dps den Arsch zu versohlen.


----------



## Tartarus73 (24. Mai 2011)

Gestern hatte ich eines dieser "Schlüsselerlebnisse", nach denen man sich denkt "Jetzt kann ich verstehen, warum Tanks so sind wie sie sind"..

Ich zieh mir z.Zt. einen Prot-Pala hoch, der mittlerweile auf lvl 78 ist. Wie immer instant Inv. über den DF und nach dem Ladescreen steh ich in Gundrak. Nach dem obligatorischen "Hi" sagte einer der DD`s gleich, er müsse noch schnell auf Main loggen. Er war kaum 5 Sek. weg, da wurde von dem Supermage (zu diesem komm ich später noch) die Ausschlusswahl gestartet. Da ich eher der Typ Mensch bin, der gerne auch mal ne Minute wartet bevor ich jmd rausvote, war ich grad am "Nein" klicken, als die Meldung kam dass dieser per Ausschlussverfahren entfernt wurde -.-

Als nächstes kam ein Warri dazu und los gings. Nach den ersten paar Trashgruppen musste der Heal (Priest) mal was trinken. Als braver Tank bleib ich natürlich bei ihm stehen und warte.

Dem Mage dauerte das wohl zu lange und er rannte in die nächste Mobgruppe. Ich hab mir das ein paar sekunden angeschaut und war ernsthaft am überlegen, ob ich ihn das "alleine" machen lasse, hab mich aber dann doch entschieden mir die Aggro zu holen. Nachdem die Mobgruppe down war, hab ich den lieben Herrn Magier mal gefragt, ob er vlt. tanken möchte!? Daraufhin kam nur ein "Wenn du nicht in die Pötte kommst, ich hab noch was vor.." Ich antwortete ihm mit einem "Der Heal war am Trinken, also werd ich mit Sicherheit nicht Pullen du Held"
Kommentarlos und ohne weitere Zwischenfälle gings weiter bis zum Endboss.

Dieser Lag auch recht fix, und ich hab mich tierisch gefreut, dass der Tank-Ring droppt. Ich natürlich gleich auf "NEED" und freu mich auf nen neuen Ring. Von wegen, Warri macht "Need", bekommt den Ring und bevor ich reagieren kann ist er auch schon weg.

Vom Mage kam daraufhin nochmal ein Schadenfrohes "HAHA, selber Held" und weg war er.

Ich sag euch ganz ehrlich, diese Art mit Leuten umzugehen nimmt mit steigendem Lvl zu. Da braucht man sich nicht wundern wenn die Tanks irgendwann so abgehen. Solche Helden des Alltags züchten die Art Tanks heran, über die später dann gemeckert wird. Aber inzwischen kann ich die Tanks da durchaus verstehen, denn man versucht alles um ohne Zwischenfälle durch die Instanz zu gelangen und muss sich dann auch noch sowas gefallen lassen und sowas Rächt sich natürlich irgendwann..

 So long...


----------



## SASSE1985 (24. Mai 2011)

Es gibt solche und solche Gruppen, und es gibt solche und solche Tage.

 Es gibt Tage da pflügt man durch die Mobs wie ein warmes Messer durch Butter.

 Und es gibt Tage da pflügt man durch Mobs wie mit einer Gabel durch Granit.

 Aber das kennt wohl jeder.

 Und komische Random-Gruppen kennt auch jeder.

 Dennoch ein Beispiel. (ein längeres Beispiel, wer will kann weiter scrollen)

 Pala-Tank, 2 Mages, 1 Hexer und Tante Venus (Druiden-Heiler) in Zul Gurub. Die Mages lagen bei 20 und 18k DPS, der Hexer bei circa 15k. Der Tank beherrschte seine Klasse, hielt die Aggro und war recht angenehm zu heilen. Alles in allem eine feine Gruppe also. Aber dann war es wieder so weit. Der Fluch schlug erneut zu.

 Ich höre euch sagen „Fluch? WTF? Wovon labert der da?". Aber wartet. Die Erklärung folgt.

 Offensichtlich gibt es einen Fluch, der vorrangig Leute befällt die jenseits von 20k DPS liegen und deren Equip-Level die 360 gesprengt hat (aber nicht alle). Vielleicht handelt es sich um eine Art selektive Mutation. Aber auch das werde ich noch rausfinden.

 „Und wie weiß ich ob ich auch verflucht bin?" werdet ihr fragen. Ganz einfach. Ich seid öfters tot, aber die Bosse und der Trash auch. Und ihr seid Platz 1 im ‚wer-hat-den-längsten'-Messgerät (Recount in meinem Fall).

 „Aber warum bin ich tot? Ich bin doch IMBA?"

 Das kann ja sein, aber es soll Gegner-Mechaniken geben, die eine recht hohe IMBA-Toleranz-Schwelle haben. Dazu gehören wiederholt auftretende ‚Effekte' wie AoE's, Adds und vieles mehr.

 Ein Beispiel aus oben erwähnter Gruppe.

 Zul'Gurub, erster Boss. Nennen wir ihn den ‚Schlangen-Typ mit der grünen Linie' (Hohepriesterin Venoxis). Also, besagter Schlangen-Typ malt mit seinem grünen Eye-Liner Linien auf den Boden. Da kann man rausgehen. Muss man aber nicht. Man kann auch erst zu Ende casten. Sollte man aber nicht. Der (oder die) Typ verbindet auch gerne 2 Leute mit einem grünen Faden, der aber längen-technisch begrenzt ist und ab einer gewissen Entfernung reißen würde. Man könnte sich also auseinander bewegen. Muss man aber nicht. Sollte man aber. Ich könnte nun noch weitere Dinge anführen wie Unterbrechen (sollen Magier können, hab ich mal gehört; und ja, das hat CoolDown), sich nicht anspeien lassen (‚Atem von Hethiss'), dem verfolgenden Strahl ausweichen und nicht damit zu zweit zum Heiler traben und so weiter und so fort. Ende vom Lied, 2 tote Mages, 1 toter Druide, 1 toter Schlangen-Typ (jetzt ohne grüne Linien). Looten, rezzen, buffen, weiter.

 Zul'Gurub, zweiter Boss. Raptor-Man. Der Boss ist eigentlich recht easy. Sollte man meinen. Ansturm. Tot. Kann man nix machen. Vom Geist rezzen lassen und weiter. Raptor. Müsste man töten weil man sonst keine Geister mehr hat die einen rezzen nach ‚Ansturm. Tot.' Müsste man. Oder auch nicht. Sollte man aber. Stachel-AoE (selten einen so gut erkennbaren AoE erlebt). Da müsste man auch raus. Oder eben auch nicht. Sollte man aber. Man kann natürlich auch erst zu Ende casten. Naja, BattleRezz und weiter, Boss tot, 1 Mage tot, Druide tot, alle Geister tot. Sub-Optimal. Rezzen, Buffen, weiter geht's.

 Zul'Gurub, nächster Boss, willkommen im Königreich der Kristall-Tiki-Masken. In Archäologie-Experten-Kreisen auch ‚der Hort des Wahnsinns' genannt. Und seit gestern Abend weiß ich auch warum. Mage aktiviert die „Antiquitäten", Boss kommt, HoT's auf Tank, easy going. *Hust* Oder auch nicht. Mage hat Aggro, ich heile den Mage, anderer Mage hat Aggro, ich heile den, Hexer hat Aggro, und das ging dann im Kreis bis 1 Mage und der Boss tot waren. (Tank war eben afk, hatte das aber im Gilden-Chat und nicht im Gruppen-Chat gepostet) Rezzen, Looten (freuen weil für mich das 353er Schildhand-Kulturbeutelchen dabei war), Buffen, weiter.

 Ausgerechnet der mir so verhasste Panther-Boss ging mal ohne Probleme über die Bühne. Soll heißen Looten, Freuen weil's die 353 Leder-Hosen waren (yeah, endlich kann ich zum Hütten-Gaudi), weiter.

 Der Kessel-Freak. Eigentlich immer recht lustig, zumindest als Heiler. Hier müssen die DD's mehr machen als ich. Ich muss nur zum roten und zum grünen Kessel, der Tank auch. Die DD's müssen den blauen auch noch mitnehmen. Dachte ich zumindest. Boss-Pull, AoE nicht ausweichen (warum auch, man kann auch erst zu Ende casten), Zombies kommen, Tank und ich holen Flammen vom roten Kessel (die DD's nicht, aber warum auch), Boss wirft seine neueste ‚Hugo-Boss'-Kreation (Vorsicht Wort-Witz), alle zum grünen Kessel (oh Wunder, alle). Soweit so „gut". Dann kam der blaue Berserker. Und wie nicht anders erwartet lief natürlich keiner der DD's zum Kühlschrank und den Typen mit Eiswürfeln zu bewerfen. Das durfte ich dann machen, da der Dicke eh mich im Target hatte. Nachdem ich ihn gefrierbrandet hatte, stellte ich fest das ich tot war. Denn dieses Mal hatte ich vor lauter unwichtigen Dingen (Dicken frosten, Tank heilen) nicht auf den AoE geachtet. Naja, ich tot, Sekunden später Boss tot. Rezzen, Looten (ohne freuen), Buffen, weiter.

 Letzter Boss, kurz und knackig. Irgendwie haben wir ihn tot bekommen. Dank Bäumchen und allen CoolDowns die ich so rumliegen hatte. Schließlich muss man die Adds nicht töten, man kann die auch vom Heiler kiten lassen.

 Nach dem üblichen ‚Thx und BB' hatte ich 2 Items mehr (*freu*) und war um einige Erfahrungen reicher (*weniger freu*).

 Und jetzt sagt bitte niemand „Dann geh halt Gilden-Intern". Denn das habe ich im Anschluss gemacht, und das war noch schlimmer. „Unmöglich" denkt ihr? Nicht unmöglich, nur unwahrscheinlich. Aber das würde jetzt ausufern.

 Und nein, das ist kein Mi- Mi- Mi-Post. Ich fand den Run echt witzig. Und es hat sich ja für mich gelohnt. Wollte nur mal meine Erfahrungen mit euch teilen.

 In diesem Sinne, MFG Venusfliege (oder SASSE, wie ihr wollt).


----------



## Doofkatze (24. Mai 2011)

Der letzte Boss in Zul'Gurub ist bei uns auch ein "und dann war er tot...irgendwie". Jeder kennt die Mechanik, aber es endet immer in einem Chaos.


----------



## Rocodo (24. Mai 2011)

Cool geschrieben Sasse...

Aber wieso musst Du rot nehmen? Als Heiler reicht grün völlig. 
Und der letzte Boss ist wirklich schwer. Da die Balance zwischen Geistern undKetten hinzubekommen, nachdem man schon die ersten beiden Mechaniken (Schutzkuppel und Bodycheck) verstanden haben muss, überfordert irgendwie jede 2. Random Gruppe, mit der ich es versuche.


----------



## Super PePe (24. Mai 2011)

auch für den ZG Endboss gilt die alten Boss-nun-hat-dein-letztes-Stündlein-geschlagen-Weisheiten: es gibt 1000 Arten eine Katze zu häuten; und nicht der Boss ist der Feind, sondern die Gruppe selbst. 
Bei dem Boss ist immer wieder zu beobachten, dass erst nach dem 1. oder 2. Wipe sich auf eine Taktik mehr oder weniger geeinigt wird.


----------



## SASSE1985 (24. Mai 2011)

Rocodo schrieb:


> Aber wieso musst Du rot nehmen? Als Heiler reicht grün völlig.



hmm .. weil ich es kann ^^
aber mal ernsthaft, baumrinde an, flamme geholt, in die Mobs gestellt, da ich an der Stelle 'eh mit Wildwuchs heile und ich den HoT so oder so abbekomme 
und warum sollte man es seiner grp nicht mal leichter machen statt immer nur schwerer
wenn z.B. ein Hunter sich die flamme net holt, dann versteh ich das, er ist die einzige klasse mit 'ner mindest-entfernung, aber für alle anderen sollte es völlig wayne sein ob sie flammen von sich gebend in ner grp zombies stehen oder net
heilen muss ich das so oder so ^^


----------



## Rocodo (24. Mai 2011)

Na ja, die rote Aura macht halt zusätzlichen Schaden an jedem,der sie hate, daher sollten nur soviele es nehmen wie nötig. Und auch ohne rote Aura kann man da schon nette DMG Zahlen fahren und die Zombies leicht runter kloppen.


----------



## SASSE1985 (24. Mai 2011)

Rocodo schrieb:


> Na ja, die rote Aura macht halt zusätzlichen Schaden an jedem,der sie hate, daher sollten nur soviele es nehmen wie nötig. Und auch ohne rote Aura kann man da schon nette DMG Zahlen fahren und die Zombies leicht runter kloppen.



glaubst du wirklich, dass die erwähnten Mages auch nur im Traum daran gedacht hätten, vom Boss auf die Zombies umzuschwenken ? wenn sie das nicht mal bei dem berserker machen der den heiler verfolgt ? ^^
und nur mit 2 flammen-auren (auren oder auras ? Oo ) bekommt man die Zombies eher weniger tot, besonders wenn kein DD Dmg auf selbige mach.
und wie gesagt, ich heile an der stelle so oder so multi-target mit wildwuchs auf CD, die bekommen den HoT also auch so, ob sie wollen oder net


----------



## Virikas (24. Mai 2011)

Man sieht hier gibt es wieder viele Möglichkeiten. Ich kenns nur so, dass der Tank sich rot schnappt und die Viecher einfach tankt. Wenn sie denn mal kommen. Meist ists eh Heldentum, CDs raus und hau ihn um bevor er mehr als einen Kessel aktiviert


----------



## SASSE1985 (24. Mai 2011)

Langsuir schrieb:


> Meist ists eh Heldentum



hatte ich wohl vergessen zu erwähnen ^^
will jmd raten, bei wievielen bossen heldentum gezündet wurde ?
..
..
..
richtig, bei keinem, also 0 (in worten: null)

so, ich geh mittag essen.
mfg ^^


----------



## Shantia (24. Mai 2011)

Ich habe auch mal wieder eine Geschichte beizutragen... 

Und wie soll es anders sein ZG -.- 

Ich komm als Schamiheilerin in die Gruppe, stehen vor dem ersten Boss, es liegen schon einige Skelette am Boden. Mir schwant übles. 
Kurzer Blick in die Runde, alle aus der gleichen Gilde, alle von meinem Server und eigentlich ne vernünftige Gilde. Da war mir dann ein wenig leichter ums Herz ^^ 

1. Boss lag so lala, mit zwei toten Range DDs (vor dem Blutgift weglaufen stellt für einige wohl eine unlösbare Aufgabe dar) aber dank KR und Feuerele ging es dann doch 

Der Weg zum zweiten Boss war schon relativ nervig, jeder hat beim Trash derbe auf die Nase bekommen, aber wir haben es mit einem Toten irgendwie geschafft.
Dann begann die große Wipe-Orgie bei Blutfürst Mandokir... Ja ab und zu mal sterben gehört zum Kampf, aber bei 80% Bosslife ohne Geister da zu stehen ist schon eine Kunst für sich ^^ Ogan wurde brav gemacht, aber es war bei jedem Zerschmettern damit zu rechnen dass 1. der Tank derbe auf die Schnauze bekommt, weil er keine 2 Schritte zur Seite gehen kann und 2. mindestens 1 DD, wenn nicht sogar 2 im Zerschmettern stehen bleiben und umkippen. Da kann meine heilende Kuh sich auch noch so anstrengen, Zerschmettern ist nun mal nicht gegen heilbar und die Geister haben auch irgendwann keine Lust mehr ^^ Nach dem ersten Wipe kam dann der Kommentar vom Tank: Wir haben ein bisschen wenig Schaden dabei... Was auch stimmte, aber es hätte für den Boss locker reichen sollen. Wenn allerdings laufend unnötigerweise die Leute umkippen wirds halt leider nix mit dem Bosskill. Wir sind dann ca. 5 Mal gestorben bis wir es mit hängen und würgen geschafft haben den Boss zu legen... 

Nachdem wir nach ca. 1,5 Stunden vor dem Tempel von Bethek standen habe ich mich verabschiedet. Es war schließlich schon halb 2 Uhr morgens und der Stress bei den vorrangegangenen Bossen war genug für meine Heilernerven. Ich habe mich freundlich verabschiedet und ihnen noch viel Glück gewünscht. 

An anderen Tagen fliegt man förmlich durch die Ini, jeder weiß was er zu tun hat und alles läuft super. Warum kann das net immer so sein? *seufz*


----------



## Doofkatze (24. Mai 2011)

Ich muss aber auch dazu sagen, das mir die spielerverfolgenden Strahlen in ZG beim ersten Boss (ist das Blutgift?) extrem random vorkommen.

Ich laufe grundsätzlich so ziemlich den gleichen Weg. Meistens passiert nichts, manchmal brechen die Strahlen kurz bevor sie mich entgültig haben ab, teilweise wipe ich aber einfach nur.

Das Labyrinth ist immer das gleiche. Die Strahlen jedoch verhalten sich immer anders, sodass man da einfach auch sterben kann, wenn alles funktioniert. Das ist für mich einfach ein Unding.

Da ist nicht immer nur was mit im Labyrinthaufbau stehen bleiben oder während der Schlangenverwandlungsphase was abzubekommen, wir sterben einfach an äußerst ungünstigen Strahlenverbindungen oder eben an der Verfolgung, die teilweise so random verläuft, das man seinen Strahl los ist, jedoch 3 Strahlen aus allen Richtungen kommen.


----------



## sihirbas (24. Mai 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Ich muss aber auch dazu sagen, das mir die spielerverfolgenden Strahlen in ZG beim ersten Boss (ist das Blutgift?) extrem random vorkommen.
> 
> Ich laufe grundsätzlich so ziemlich den gleichen Weg. Meistens passiert nichts, manchmal brechen die Strahlen kurz bevor sie mich entgültig haben ab, teilweise wipe ich aber einfach nur.
> 
> ...




Ich wäre sogar dafür dass das Labyrinth jedesmal random spawnt.
Mit den random Strahlen macht das ganze einkleines wenig spannender.


----------



## Shantia (24. Mai 2011)

Gut das mit den Strahlen ist schon ein wenig scheiße. Ich halte es persönlich so dass ich mich als Heiler hinten mittig platziere, somit habe ich alles in Range. Im besten Fall dann auch noch ausserhalb des Labyrinths, so läuft man nicht Gefahr in einer Sackgasse zu landen. 
Die meisten DDs haben eine gute Chance trotz eines Strahls zu überleben. 
Dispersion beim Schattenpriester
Bubble beim Pala
Eisige Gegenwehr beim DK (bzw. auch Antimagische Hülle, ka ob das funktioniert) 
Abschreckung beim Hunter + Rückzug
Schami in Wolf verwandeln und die Beine in die Hand nehmen
Schurke Sprinten anschmeißen + Mantel der Schatten
Krieger kann mit Schildwall einiges an DMG abfangen
Mage Eisblock
Druide in Katze gehen, lossprinten, Baumrinde anschmeißen

Also es gibt genug Möglichkeiten (meine Meinung ^^) 

Die Toxische Verbindung ist dagegen total easy... Wenn die Range DD'S schön verteilt stehen und die Melees beim Strahl auch ein paar Meter laufen wenn die Range nicht reicht, reißt der Strahl so instant ab dass der Schaden locker gegen zu heilen ist.


----------



## Doofkatze (24. Mai 2011)

sihirbas schrieb:


> Ich wäre sogar dafür dass das Labyrinth jedesmal random spawnt.
> Mit den random Strahlen macht das ganze einkleines wenig spannender.



Das ist deine Ansicht. Unser Gildenausflug ist aber an jener Situation gescheitert. Heiler erstmals in der Instanz, findet auch einen angemessenen Weg durch das Labyrinth, während er verfolgt werden, aber bei jedem zweiten Mal kommt ein zweiter Strahl aus irgendeiner Gegenrichtung, sodass er als erstes am Boden liegt. Da man nicht mehr in den Kampf reinkommt, war es das. 13 x versucht, beim 3. Versuch einen passenden Weg gefunden und ab da immer durch einen Strahl des Spielers zusätzlich verfolgt worden, was auf Dauer durch die Verbindungen und weitere Randomstrahlenprobleme IMMER zum Wipe geführt hat.

Schlußendlich hat sich der Heiler entschuldigt, weil er scheinbar nicht fähig für die Instanz wäre und war seitdem nicht mehr als Heiler dort unterwegs.

Bei jedem Boss hat man eine geeignete Taktik, da stirbt man absolut random und kann nichts dafür, genauso wenig wie der Rest der Gruppe. So bleibt man eben beim 349er Gear stehen und findet nichts neues. 

@Shantia es kommt immer darauf an, wer verbunden wird. Teilweise haste natürlich Glück, aber wir haben fast immer Melee + Heiler, die laufen müssen oder RDD + Melee. Da dauert es länger als RDD + RDD.


----------



## Tomratz (24. Mai 2011)

SASSE1985 schrieb:


> Der Fluch schlug erneut zu.
> 
> In diesem Sinne, MFG Venusfliege (oder SASSE, wie ihr wollt).




Da ich keine Wall of text erzeugen wollte, hab ich den Quote auf das drastischste zusammengekürzt.

Du solltest überlegen, zu den Geschichtenschreibern zu wechseln, ich hab mich fast bepisst vor lachen.

Von mir kriegst du für deine Art zu schreiben jedenfalls eine 10/10


----------



## Kyrador (24. Mai 2011)

Man braucht für die verfolgenden Strahlen keinen Speedboost oder sonst was... nur Augen und vielleicht mal ein wenig Mitdenken. Wenn man vor einem Strahl wegläuft und aus der anderen Richtung kommt noch einer, dann war mindestens einer so clever, einem anderen Spieler entgegenzulaufen. Und zur Not kann man auch mal über die grünen Linien am Boden drüberspringen... immer noch besser als sich vom Gift einholen zu lassen.
Bevor die Strahlen einen verfolgen, hat der Heiler nämlich genug Zeit, die Leute nochmal hochzuheilen, so dass ein Sprung über ne Linie nicht sofort tödlich ist.


----------



## Potpotom (24. Mai 2011)

Also ich bin Heiler und habe es noch nie erlebt, dass ich die toxische Verbindung NICHT hatte... bin mindestens einmal, meist aber zweimal mit einem mir möglichst nahen Spieler verbunden.

Der erste Boss macht zweifelsohne Spass - aber manches Mal ist es einfach nur Pech. Wir sind eine eingespielte Truppe, haben alle Raidbosse down und teilweise auch schon harmodes - man könne also meinen, wir könnten uns bewegen - Pustekuchen, beim ersten Boss stirbt meiste einer weil die Konstellationen einfach beschissen waren. Mittlerweile schliessen wir wetten ab, wer von uns ins Gras beisst.


----------



## Doofkatze (24. Mai 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Also ich bin Heiler und habe es noch nie erlebt, dass ich die toxische Verbindung NICHT hatte... bin mindestens einmal, meist aber zweimal mit einem mir möglichst nahen Spieler verbunden.
> 
> Der erste Boss macht zweifelsohne Spass - aber manches Mal ist es einfach nur Pech. Wir sind eine eingespielte Truppe, haben alle Raidbosse down und teilweise auch schon harmodes - man könne also meinen, wir könnten uns bewegen - Pustekuchen, beim ersten Boss stirbt meiste einer weil die Konstellationen einfach beschissen waren. Mittlerweile schliessen wir wetten ab, wer von uns ins Gras beisst.



Und dann haste wie bei uns einen immer sterbenden Heiler. Spaß ist das dann nicht mehr. Gerade wenn das Setup nicht gerade voll von heilfähigen Klassen ist.
Das ist dann übrigens jetzt auch der Moment, wo sich dann Leute einschalten, die behaupten, das er grundlegend etwas falsch macht und am Besten kündigen solle. Da werde ich dann leicht wütend.


----------



## Shantia (24. Mai 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> @Shantia es kommt immer darauf an, wer verbunden wird. Teilweise haste natürlich Glück, aber wir haben fast immer Melee + Heiler, die laufen müssen oder RDD + Melee. Da dauert es länger als RDD + RDD.



Natürlich kommt es darauf an wer verbunden wird. Gehen wir mal von einem Setup aus mit 1 Tank 1 Heal, 2 Ranges und 1 Melee. 
Tank steht an der Treppe, Melee hinter dem Boss. Heiler steht in gerader Linie vom Altar weg an der Mauer.
Range 1 steht links am Rand, Range 2 steht rechts am Rand. 

Bei dieser Aufstellung hat man genug möglichkeiten zum weglaufen vor den Pfützen, wird nicht vom Kotzen getroffen und hat im Besten Fall keinerlei Laufwege bzgl. der toxischen Verbindung. Sollte man zu nah dran stehen kann man trotzdem bequem ausweichen. 

Natürlich passiert auch manchmal ein Unglück und man wird von 2 Strahlen verfolgt, aber das passiert meiner Erfahrung nach maximal dann wenn bereits ein DD tot ist. 

Sollte das Setup eher Melee-Lastig sein dann wird halt der Range DD oder der Heiler öfter getroffen, aber z.B. die Kombi 2 Melees miteinander hab ich noch nie erlebt. 

Bei unserem Try ist soweit ich mich erinnere sogar ein Range DD am Kotzen gestorben, das ist dann schon wieder eine Kunst ^^


----------



## Kyrador (24. Mai 2011)

Shantia schrieb:


> Natürlich passiert auch manchmal ein Unglück und man wird von 2 Strahlen verfolgt, aber das passiert meiner Erfahrung nach maximal dann wenn bereits ein DD tot ist.



Ich kann dir versichern, dass das nicht passiert. Es gibt folgende Szenarien:

- mind. drei Spieler leben -> drei Spieler werden verfolgt
- zwei Spieler leben -> es kommen auch nur zwei Strahlen
- ein Spieler lebt -> es kommt auch nur ein Strahl

Sollte ein Spieler, der von einem Strahl verfolgt wird, sterben, so bewegt sich der letzte Strahl zufällig und verfolgt niemanden bewußt, weil er kein Ziel mehr hat.


----------



## Shantia (24. Mai 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Ich kann dir versichern, dass das nicht passiert. Es gibt folgende Szenarien:
> 
> - mind. drei Spieler leben -> drei Spieler werden verfolgt
> - zwei Spieler leben -> es kommen auch nur zwei Strahlen
> ...




Ok noch besser ^^ 
Dachte ich hätte es schon mal anders gesehen 


Tante Edith sagt:

BTT, hier gehts um Random Gruppen Geschichten und net um die beste Venoxis - Taktik


----------



## salroe5Pan (26. Mai 2011)

Derzeit übe ich das Tanken mit meiner Kriegerin (noch auf nonhero), und nebenbei zock ich meine kleine Priesterin als Heilerin hoch.
Und ich darf sagen, v.a. mit der Priesterin sind mir 90-95% der Gruppen gut und angenehm in Erinnerung.
Ebenso mit der Tanklady, da ergeben sich meist sogar schöne Gespräche (und der ein oder andere FL-Eintrag  ), nachdem ich gesagt hab, dass mir noch etwas die Erfahrung fehlt.



Heute morgen - und das wollt ich Euch nicht vorenthalten - gabs allerdings ein kleines Intermezzo:

Tatort Dampfkammer
Teilnehmer - Pala-Tank, meine Heilig-Priesterin, ein Shadow, ein Jäger + ein Hexer.

Alle grüssen, der Tank geht vor und pullt - und bleibt auf stur (und hält auch nur die Aggro) auf einem Mob im Target. Der Rest der Mobgruppe fand es dann selbstverständlich viel schöner bei den DD's und meiner Kleinen.
Ok, Heal raus, Kreis der Heilung, Gebet der Heilung, alles gemacht, um die Gruppe hochzuhalten + grosse Heilung auf den Tank, weil der schon etwas arg frass.
Nächste Gruppe - dasselbe Spiel.
Danach war zuerst im Chat zu lesen: Tank, mach bitte andere Aura an. Ich guck kurz: Reitaura, aha, kann passieren.
Passieren tat allerdings nichts weiter, als dass der liebe Tank zur nächsten Mobgruppe sprang und wieder sein Singletarget auf sich zog. 
Ein weiteres Heilintermezzo und eine weitere Chatnachricht später an den Tank vom Shadow und von mir änderte sich auch nichts.

Wir zogen uns danach etwas zurück, um wenigstens die Aggro von den anderen Mobs nicht wieder zu holen. Und der DD und ich hatten wieder dieselbe Idee und guckten uns den Tank ohne /p-Kenntnisse mal genauer an.
Ergebnis: Heilig-Skillung
öhm...
Da der liebe Herr Gnomen-Heiler-Pseudo-Tank sich immer noch nicht meldete und frischfröhlich an einem einzelnen Mob starb, hatten wir schliesslich Erbarmen mit unseren Nerven und wählten ihn raus.
Leider zog sich danach die Tank-Suche so sehr in die Länge, dass ich schliesslich terminhalber wegmusste...



Lieben Gruss an die 3 DD's, schade dass es nicht geklappt hat.
Gruss
salroe

Tante Edit meint: "*Lach* Varagon, stimmt, aber mit der Grösse hab ich mich nur wenig vertan, war ein Zwerg:-))


----------



## Varagon (26. Mai 2011)

salroe5Pan schrieb:


> Derzeit übe ich das Tanken mit meiner Kriegerin (noch auf nonhero), und nebenbei zock ich meine kleine Priesterin als Heilerin hoch.
> Und ich darf sagen, v.a. mit der Priesterin sind mir 90-95% der Gruppen gut und angenehm in Erinnerung.
> 
> Tatort Dampfkammer
> ...



Aber es gibt keine Gnomen Paladine denn Gnome sind dieser Aufgabe [Achtung] *einfach nicht gewachsen* 

Klarer Verlierer des LFG- Tool ist *leider* der Gruppenchat...Ist halt schon ein schlechter Anfang wenn man in die Gruppe kommt und ein einsames, von einem selbst gepostetes "Hi" vorfindet und der Rest einfach schweigt.

lg


----------



## Russelkurt (26. Mai 2011)

schweigen ist der neue smalltalk in randoms. das ist ja schon ne weile bekannt. wenn leute einfach wortlos gehen ist das echt nicht fein. und das schärfste sind die, die erstmal den boss ihrer wahl angehen (gestern so passiert in ZG wo der tank erstmal zu zanzil ist) und dann abhauen, wenn deren wunschitem nicht kam, ist ja wohl unter aller sau. aber die krone setzen flamende, beleidigende und rassistische idioten dem ganzen auf, die eine gigantische menge mobs pullen und sich dann mit einem kommentar, der mehr als unnötig ist, verziehen um die gruppe vollends zu wipen.


----------



## Sarti (26. Mai 2011)

Achja so lieb ich das^^

gerade zg rnd gewesen und bekomme Leute mit 359er ilvl.
naürlich berechtigt sie das mich zu beleidigen, kein danke zu kennen und mich natürlich vorm endboss zu kicken!

So mag ich meine rnd ini....

Ich hoffe ihr kriegt nen fetten bann

mfg^^


----------



## Jerx (26. Mai 2011)

Zum glück bin ich zurzeit mehr am twinken u ich muss sagen die leute in den low inis sind um vieles chilliger als die leute in den neuen.

Letztens Skalvenunt. gemacht mit einer super grp u haben uns dann gleich noch für 7 andere angemeldet u alle sind geblieben trotz ein paar wipes ,) so lob ich mir das, nettes gequatsche neben bei mit den leuten und ab und an nen GZ wenn einer ein gutes item bekommt.

AAAAber naja wenn ich an die cata inis denken, wenn da mal ein tank stirbt wirste so und so als noob beschimpft *bin heiler* wenn nicht sogar gekickt oder der tank haut ab nachdem er grad mal nur unter 50% seiner max gesundheit gefallen ist.

Also solchen Leuten gehört sie Super nanny auf den hals gejagt^^


----------



## Amraam (26. Mai 2011)

grad BF 25er random gemacht.

soviel zum thema "mit random kein raid möglich" ^^


----------



## cataboom (26. Mai 2011)

BF willst du jetzt nicht wirklich Raid nennen?^^


----------



## Amraam (26. Mai 2011)

cataboom schrieb:


> BF willst du jetzt nicht wirklich Raid nennen?^^


Gruppengrösse > 5? : Ja
Instanziert ? : Ja


d.h. Baradin-Festung = Raid.



(ich sag nichts über den schwierigkeitsgrad. ich sag lediglich das BF eine Raidinstanz ist, d.h. die sich da "reintrauende"-gruppe einen Raid darstellt ^^)


----------



## SASAgent (27. Mai 2011)

Ist zwar ein Raid aber würde den eher als zu groß geratenen Trashmob bezeichnen wenn genug Schaden da ist und die Tanks nicht die dümmsten sind und vernünftig dispellt wird sehe ich bei dem jetzt keine Schwierigkeit auch nicht 
für RND.


----------



## kobayashi55 (27. Mai 2011)

Heute zum ersten mal Rnd in ZA gewesen, vorher immer nur mit der Gilde, und ich muss sagen ein Genuss!

Tank tankte...die 3 DD´s machten ordentlich Schaden und hatten alles allzeit im Griff und ich als Heiler hatte einen entspannten
Run. Nebenbei haben wir noch im Chat rumgeblödelt also echt das Rundum-Sorglos-Paket^^

Nur Schade das man Leute von anderen Servern nicht in die FL aufnehmen kann ;-)

So, macht das echt Spaß und werde wohl mal wieder öfter Rnd gehen...naja, bis zum nächsten Desaster :-)


----------



## salroe5Pan (27. Mai 2011)

@kobayashi55 
kann man  ich hab erst gerade zwei via Battle-Net draufbekommen. Sicher ist das "Miteinander in Inzen" etwas schwieriger, (Tank + Heiler gleichzeitig anmelden, mit etwas Absprache klappts aber), aber vielleicht ist ein Invite auf serverübergreifender Ebene ja auch bald möglich.
Und ansonsten freu ich mich über die tollen Off-Topic-Gespräche mit denen im Chat.

Gruss
salroe


----------



## Manaori (27. Mai 2011)

salroe5Pan schrieb:


> @kobayashi55
> kann man  ich hab erst gerade zwei via Battle-Net draufbekommen. Sicher ist das "Miteinander in Inzen" etwas schwieriger, (Tank + Heiler gleichzeitig anmelden, mit etwas Absprache klappts aber), aber vielleicht ist ein Invite auf serverübergreifender Ebene ja auch bald möglich.
> Und ansonsten freu ich mich über die tollen Off-Topic-Gespräche mit denen im Chat.
> 
> ...



Aber es gibt Leute, wie mich, die ihre Real ID nicht gerne an jeden, der zwar nett war, aber den sie kaum kennen, hergeben  Ich persönlich mag nich tjedem meinen echten Namen sagen. Eine andere Option à la serverübergreifende FL wär da wirklich angenehmer.


----------



## MasterCrain (27. Mai 2011)

salroe5Pan schrieb:


> aber vielleicht ist ein Invite auf serverübergreifender Ebene ja auch bald möglich.



Ist bereits angekündigt allerdings als kostenpflichtiger Premiumdienst


----------



## SASSE1985 (27. Mai 2011)

_(Vorsicht, Wall of text) ^^_


*Bärchen, Bäumchen und die anderen &#8211; wie der Baum das Kiten lernte*

 Warum ich mich angemeldet habe, weiß ich selber nicht mehr so genau. Ich glaube es lag am Beutel. Den gab es nämlich gestern Abend auch mal wieder für Heiler. Also Schwupps im DF angemeldet und keine 5 Minuten später kam der Invite. Der kam dann auch gleich nochmal, weil ein DD offenbar eingeschlafen war. Und dann kam er nochmal, weil der Tank instant abgelehnt hat. Aber dann ging es auch schon los.

 Druiden-Tank, Mage, Hunter, Schamane und Tante-Venus (immer noch Druiden-Heiler) in Zul'Aman. Nach dem üblichen Geplänkel wie &#8222;/hallo" und &#8222;Hiho" wurde gebufft und dann ab zu Vol'Jin (heißt der so?). Jäger spricht ihn an, Troll geht zum Gong und los geht die Show. *Bong, Bong, Bong, Bong, Bong, Bong, &#8230;* &#8222;/p ähm, Hunter, gehst du mal bitte an den Gong?" Antwort: &#8222;Es reicht wenn einer das macht, lol ey, l2p." *facepalm* &#8222;stimmt, es reicht wenn einer das macht, aber nur wenn der eine auch der ist welcher den troll angelabert hat!!! ey" Keine Antwort, aber er hüpfte zum Gong und klickte. Beziehungsweise versuchte es. Nur blöd, das Vol'Jin schon wieder aufgehört hatte. Also nochmal von vorn. Bärchen redet mit Troll, Troll schlägt Gong, Bär schlägt Gong und die Tür geht auf. Und wir waren &#8222;erst" 5 Minuten in der Ini, wow. GZ uns allen und weiter.

 Meine Lieblings-Trash-Welle. Einer links, einer rechts, und hunderte von vorn. Bär zieht Aggro vom Linken, Bär zieht Aggro vom Rechten.. und dann hatte er wohl keine Lust mehr. Die kleinen hab ich dann als Baum im Kreis gekitet. Sämtliche CoolDowns später lagen dann auch alle und wir konnten weiter. An dieser Stelle ahnte ich schon dass das ein anstrengender Abend wird. Wurde es dann auch, aber dazu später.

 Der erste Boss ging überraschend fluffig über die Bühne. Aber auch nur, weil man als Blitzableiter immer noch casten kann. Wayne, weiter zum zweiten Boss. Die Pat ließen wir aus, der Jäger pullte sie dann doch, einen davon nahm der Tank, den anderen kitete ich, war ja mittlerweile geübt. Kaum lag der Trash vorm 2ten Boss, sah ich nur noch einen pelzigen Strich über meinen Bildschirm hetzen. Richtig, das war der Tank. Er hatte noch Wut übrig und wollte schnell den Boss holen. Nur Mage, ich und Schami hatten kaum noch Mana übrig. Warum auch warten? Oder Anregen? Alles Noob-Taktiken, l2p Venus, lol ey. Na ja gut, Boss lag dann doch, weil oh Wunder die Anstürmerei wunderbar funktionierte.

 Dann kam die Sache mit den Wachen. Ihr wisst schon, die Trommel-Freaks die ihre Brüder holen. Das ging auch sauber über die Bühne, aber ich glaube auch nur, weil ich den Typen immer wieder gewurzelt hab, anstatt wie die anderen an ihm rumzuzergen. Was erstaunlich ist, weil der Typ nur 40k Life oder so hat. Aber ok, tot ist tot und weiter geht's. Die nächste 4er Mob-Gruppe. Und gleichzeitig die geilste Aktion der ganzen Ini. Bärchen markiert einen Mob mit einem blauen Viereck, wir alle wissen, &#8222;ah, Eisfalle". Alle warten ab, ob vielleicht noch andere Markierungen kommen (Schaf, Frosch, schon mal gehört Bärchen?), kamen aber keine. Und exakt in dem Moment, in dem ich die Eisfalle fliegen sehe, hüpft das Viereck wie von Zauberhand auf einen anderen Mob. Die Eisfalle zündet, die Mobs drehen sich rum, Bärchen stürmt an und *bääm*, natürlich auf den Mob in der Eisfalle. Und ich denk' mir nur noch &#8222;ach du heilige sch****". Und während der Tank und die 3 DD's auf dem einen Mob rumprügeln, kamen die anderen 3 Mobs zu mir gelaufen. Kein Ding, denke ich mir. Ich bin Nachtelfe, ich verschmelze einfach theatralisch mit den Schatten. *Schattenmimik*

 - Mob1: &#8222;Hmm, sie ist weg."

 - Mob2: &#8222;Naja, ich kann sie noch sehen, irgendwie."

 - Mob3: &#8222;Aber wir dürfen sie nicht hauen, so steht's in den Regeln."

 - Mob1: &#8222;Echt?"

 - Mob2: &#8222;Ach, sch**** drauf!"

 - Mob1,2,3: &#8222;Attacke!!"

 So oder ähnlich muss es sich zugetragen haben, als die Mobs für 2 Sekunden wie gelähmt vor mir standen, um mich dann Schluss endlich doch noch mit 3 Schlägen aus den Latschen zu hauen. Ich hätte wohl an der Stelle gehen sollen, aber so was macht man nicht. Und während ich so tot rum lag, überlegte ich mir einige Überlegungen (super Satz, ich weiß).

 1. Warum ich ? -> Gott hasst mich? Nee, Heil-Aggro. Oder beides. Oder Gott hasst Heil-Aggro?

 2. Warum wurde nicht gespottet, gesheept, gefrogt? Warum bleiben 4 Leute stur auf einem Mob, wenn (und es war mehr als offensichtlich) 3 Gegner um den Heiler rum stehen?

 3. Warum wurde nicht gesheept, gefrogt, geeisfallt (nach dem ich tot war), Bärchen BattleRezz, weiter geht's?

 4. Und warum genau haben die zu 4t noch an den Mobs rumgezergt? Nur damit wir dann zusammen wieder reinlaufen können? Soll Tante Venus euch an die Hand nehmen?

 Aber naja, alle tot, reinlaufen, durchreiten, buffffff... oder auch nicht buffen, der Tank stand schon wieder in der Mob-Gruppe. Dieses Mal zog ich aber nur von 2en die Aggro, ging also noch.

 Langer Rede, kurzer Sinn. Beim 3ten Boss habe ich dann als Baum wieder mal die Adds gekitet (und zwar alle -.- ), beim 4ten Boss wurden brav die Reg-Totems weggehauen, beim 5ten Boss hatte ich permanent die 2 Adds an mir kleben, aber beim 6ten droppte mein neuer (äußerst hässlicher) Helm.

 Na wenn sich das nicht gelohnt hat ^^

 Ach ja, im Beutel war eine Blaue Motte. Hmm, ok, warum auch nicht.

 In diesem Sinne, mfg, eure Venus(-fliege).


----------



## Valdrasiala (27. Mai 2011)

*nimmt die Nachtelfin in den Arm* Alles wird gut, irgendwann.  Ja, als Heiler kenne ich das. Aber ich kenne leider auch die Geschichte als Bär, der am Anfang eines jeden Kampfes an Wutmangel leidet. Wenn dann die Heilung oder der Schaden einen kleinen Tick zu früh kommen, dann wirds alles immer etwas unübersichtlich. Und wir alle kennen die Unlust einiger Imba-Roxxor-DDs, welche CC als eine Gotteslästerung ansehen. Also tröste Dich, alles wird Becher 

Ich war gestern wiedermal im Spiel und habe es geschafft, eine ZG/ZA Gruppe auszubauen. Leider ohne Heiler, also ab ins Trottellotto. Ein Druide sollte unsere Heilbegleitung in ZG sein. Ausrüstung so um das Level 346 herum, also mit ein paar Schwierigkeiten wooohl machbar. Er sagte am Anfang, dass er noch nie in der Instanz war und sich über einige Tips freuen würde. Gut, lädst ihn halt ins TS3 ein, dacht ich mir. Er meinte, er hätte kein Mikro und könne deswegen nicht.

Kennt ihr das, wenn in einem Film ein Schauspieler absolut entgeistert in die Kamera guckt und den Kopf schüttelt, so als ob er Euch direkt anschaut? Ja? Ich habe gestern in diesem Augenblick die Kamera gesucht, die mein Leben filmt... Wofür zur Hölle braucht er ein Mikro, er sollte doch nur zuhö... ach, egal!

Naja, TS3-resistenter Mensch scheinbar, habe ihm alles mögliche erklärt, nun halt per Chat *freufreu*. Bei Vexonis ist er kurz vor Ende umgekippt, aber geschafft. Bei Mandokir blieb er halt einmal im Schmettern stehen, ok, thats Life. Die anderen Bosse ohne Problem, beim Endboss zwei Wipes, das übliche Chaos halt, wenn man einen Tank, 2 Schurken, einen Krieger-DD und einen Heiler hat und somit nur schwer die Geister aus der Ferne in Ruhe angreifen kann... Aber die Instanz lief erschreckenderweise entspannend. Ein Dank an den Heiler, hast fein gemacht, ich möchte mehr von diesen Menschen kennenlernen. Aber etwas logischer dürfen sie doch in Bezug "Kein Mikro, kein TS" doch sein


----------



## Fuzzymouth (27. Mai 2011)

SASSE1985 schrieb:


> Und dann kam er nochmal, weil der Tank instant abgelehnt hat.



Wieso ein Tank bei ner neuen Ini einen Instantinv. ablehnt, werd ich nie kapieren. Da muss Mutti beim Anmelden ja quasi schon auf der Türschwelle stehn.


----------



## Valdrasiala (27. Mai 2011)

Fuzzymouth schrieb:


> Wieso ein Tank bei ner neuen Ini einen Instantinv. ablehnt, werd ich nie kapieren. Da muss Mutti beim Anmelden ja quasi schon auf der Türschwelle stehn.



Noch weniger verstehe ich diese Tank-Clowns, die sich anmelden, abbrechen, anmelden, abbrechen usw. Ist äußerst cool, 17 mal auf Annehmen zu klicken, um dann zu lesen, dass der Tank nicht angenommen, sondern abgebrochen hat. So ein Instant-Abbruch wird ja leider nicht bestraft, schade schade..


----------



## Kyrador (27. Mai 2011)

Fuzzymouth schrieb:


> Wieso ein Tank bei ner neuen Ini einen Instantinv. ablehnt, werd ich nie kapieren. Da muss Mutti beim Anmelden ja quasi schon auf der Türschwelle stehn.



Soll ich dir sagen, wie das passiert? Man meldet sich an, das Fenster ploppt auf, man klickt auf "Betreten". Das nachfolgende Fenster minimiert man und farmt einfach ein wenig weiter. Man bekommt nicht mit, dass ein Spieler abgelehnt o.ä. hat und just in dem Moment, in dem man ein Erz abbauen will, ploppt das zweite Fenster auf und "ZACK!" hat man abgelehnt. Unrealistisch? Nicht wirklich.


----------



## Cantharion (27. Mai 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Noch weniger verstehe ich diese Tank-Clowns, die sich anmelden, abbrechen, anmelden, abbrechen usw. Ist äußerst cool, 17 mal auf Annehmen zu klicken, um dann zu lesen, dass der Tank nicht angenommen, sondern abgebrochen hat. So ein Instant-Abbruch wird ja leider nicht bestraft, schade schade..



Die melden sich an bis da steht dass das dungeon schon angefangen wurde (oder wie sie es auch immer ausdrücken) damit sie nicht die ganze ini machen müssen.
Ich finde wer kein Bock auf inis hat solls lassen.


----------



## MasterCrain (27. Mai 2011)

Cantharion schrieb:


> Die melden sich an bis da steht dass das dungeon schon angefangen wurde (oder so^^) damit sie nicht die ganze ini machen müssen.
> Ich finde wer kein Bock auf inis hat solls lassen.



Was übrigens bei Zul Gurub nix bringt. Wenn du da in ner angefangenen grp landest stehte zu 99% immer vorm ersten Boss umringt von Skeletten un dden leichen ausgeloggter Spieler. Das beste ist ja das man den als DK Tank solo machen kann (zumindest ab 80% schon gemacht)


----------



## Valdrasiala (27. Mai 2011)

Nein, ich meine noch vorher. Wenn das kleine Fenster aufgeht, dass eine Gruppe gefunden wurde und dann bestätigen muß, ob man mitgeht oder nicht (das Fenster, was die DDs immer verpennen). Da steht doch noch nicht drin, dass man in einem angefangenen Dungeon landet, oder etwa doch?


----------



## Feuerkatze (27. Mai 2011)

nein, da steht das nicht. 
Ich bin in letzter Zeit häufig in angefangene Dungeons gekommen und das stand da nie.


----------



## Metadron72 (27. Mai 2011)

steht nicht


----------



## Amraam (27. Mai 2011)

Es steht nichtmehr da, ob eine inni angefangen hat, oder nicht.

Nachdehm dies seitens heiler/tanks zu oft genutzt wurde.


----------



## Heavyimpact (27. Mai 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Soll ich dir sagen, wie das passiert? Man meldet sich an, das Fenster ploppt auf, man klickt auf "Betreten". Das nachfolgende Fenster minimiert man und farmt einfach ein wenig weiter. Man bekommt nicht mit, dass ein Spieler abgelehnt o.ä. hat und just in dem Moment, in dem man ein Erz abbauen will, ploppt das zweite Fenster auf und "ZACK!" hat man abgelehnt. Unrealistisch? Nicht wirklich.



Man könnte als Tank vielleicht 30 sek.(max) warten und mal nicht farmen, wenn man schon einen instand invite bekommt oder?


----------



## Kyrador (27. Mai 2011)

Heavyimpact schrieb:


> Man könnte als Tank vielleicht 30 sek.(max) warten und mal nicht farmen, wenn man schon einen instand invite bekommt oder?



Wer bist du, dass du anderen Leuten vorschreiben willst, wie sie ihre Spielzeit verbringen?


----------



## Amraam (28. Mai 2011)

SASAgent schrieb:


> Ist zwar ein Raid aber würde den eher als zu groß geratenen Trashmob bezeichnen wenn genug Schaden da ist und die Tanks nicht die dümmsten sind und vernünftig dispellt wird sehe ich bei dem jetzt keine Schwierigkeit auch nicht
> für RND.



Gestern Random Magmaul gelegt ^^


----------



## Manaori (28. Mai 2011)

Amraam schrieb:


> Gestern Random Magmaul gelegt ^^



Gut, ich bin mal mit ner halb random Gruppe in PSA bis Schimaeron (Atramedes und Maloriak lagen) und in BdZ am nächsten Tag bis zu Cho'gall gekommen  Also auch da kann man nich tpauschalisieren.


----------



## SASAgent (28. Mai 2011)

Mittlerweile sollten durch die Zul Inis rnd Raids es auch wieder etwas leichter haben


----------



## Doofkatze (30. Mai 2011)

Vorab: Namecalling ist verboten, daher werde ich nur die Grundzüge beschreiben...

Gestern waren wir Trash farmen in BdZ. Bisher hatten wir eher schlechte Erfahrungen. Der einzige andere Termin zum Trashfarmen hat damit geendet, das der Raidleiter alle Sachen behalten hat und Sekunden nach Ende in der Stadt die Sachen ins AH getan hat und im HC verkaufen wollte. Da unser TS zur Abstimmung (ich war als Tank da, habe aber nie Schlachtzüge getankt bzw. war da noch gar nicht) benutzt wurde, konnten wir seine IP bannen.

Unser TS ist nicht häufig Sammelplatz für Schlachtzüge. So passiert es selten, das fremde Leute in unser TS kommen.
Nun bemerkten wir, das eben jener jetzige Raidleiter nicht in unser TS kam, da er angeblich gebannt war. Ein kurzer Blick auf die Bannliste offenbarte, das jener alte Schlachtzugsleiter die einzige derzeit gebannte Person war.
Kurzum meldete ich mich für den Plündermeister und bekam ihn nach kurzer Zeit, sodass ich eigentlich ein recht gutes Gefühl hatte.

Dieses Mal gab es selbst verständlich unsere Lootregeln und wir liefen 2 x den Trash ab, jedes Mal mit einigen Toten aber dennoch mit Erfolg: Einer Hose für einen Schamanenheiler, den einige von uns kannten. Wir liefen übrigens mit 7 Randoms (einschließlich des ehemaligen Raidleiters, also dem gebannten Initiators).
Wir hatten ihn entbannt, schließlich konnte nichts passieren mit mir als Raidleiter + Plündermeister.
In der dritten Runde jedoch fiel die Gruppe langsam auseinander. Beleidigungen, nicht jeder war/wollte ins TS, einige Wipes.
Wir waren gerade dabei, entgültig abzubrechen, einfach da es keinen Sinn mehr hatte, als noch das Beweglichkeitsschmuckstück fiel.

Kurzum wurde es Firstneed an einen Jäger verwürfelt. Der Schlachtzug löste sich auf.

In der Stadt wurde ich von dem Jäger angeflüstert, der sich nochmals bedankte und sich auch etwas über die Auflösung chauffiert hatte. Er hätte gerade festgestellt, das er bereits das Item besaß. Da jedoch der Todesritter (oben genanter Ninjalooter damals) so darum gebeten hat, dieses Item umbedingt zu bekommen, hätte er es weiter gereicht.

Einziger Kommentar von mir: "du hättest es auch selbst verkaufen können".

Ein Blick ins AH. Das Schmuckstück ist gerade im AH gelandet und postwendend wurde im Handelschannel gepostet.

Es gab mehrere Leute, die es gerne für Second Need wollten, aufgrund der Klasse, aufgrund der Skillung und auch einige Leute (auch im Bekanntenkreis) mit Twinks. Er hat es aber an den Bettler weitergegeben, der so toll wie er ist, es direkt ins AH pflanzt.

IP-Bann im TS, Ignoreliste für diesen Twink und die Hoffnung, ihn nie mehr sehen zu müssen.


----------



## Super PePe (30. Mai 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> ...



Einfach vor Raidbeginn im Raid-Chat den Plündermeister und Schlachzugsleiter dazu bringen die Lootregeln in selbigen Chat zu schreiben. Das erspart am Ende große Aufregung und Diskussionen. Im TS bringen derlei Erläuterungen wenig.


----------



## Doofkatze (31. Mai 2011)

Super schrieb:


> Einfach vor Raidbeginn im Raid-Chat den Plündermeister und Schlachzugsleiter dazu bringen die Lootregeln in selbigen Chat zu schreiben. Das erspart am Ende große Aufregung und Diskussionen. Im TS bringen derlei Erläuterungen wenig.




Ich war dieses Mal Plündermeister und habe die Lootregeln in den Chat geschrieben. Ein Jäger hatte First Need und hats bekommen. Als er festgestellt hat, das er das Teil bereits besitzt (im Lager natürlich, wo auch sonst) hat er es postwendend an eine andere Person weitergegeben, der darum die ganze Zeit gebettelt hat und dieser hat es dann direkt ins AH gestellt.

Damals waren wir noch unerfahren. Da kannten wir "Lootregeln im Chat" noch gar nicht so bestimmt wie heutzutage. Da hat der Raidlead einfach die Sachen eingesteckt und sich immer darum gewunden, mal was zu verwürfeln, bis der Raid zerbrach.


----------



## campino76 (31. Mai 2011)

@Doofkatze: So jemand bekommt von mir gar keine 2. Chance. Da beleg ich den Platz lieber mit einem unterequipten Gildie oder lass ich den Platz gleich ganz frei.


----------



## Lord Aresius (31. Mai 2011)

Eins der leidigen Themen ist hier wohl das Blutgift bei Venoxis.

Ich versteh auch nicht wieso da immer so massenhaft gestorben wird. Will nicht große Klappse, ab und zu trifft mich auch mal nen Strahl weil es nicht anders geht, aber mit Main (seit zweiten ID Tag) und mit einem Twink (seit gestern, dritter ZG Besuch) hab ich mit denen den Erfolg sich von nichts treffen zu lassen.
Andere haben dies auch, es geht also, auch wenn diese Spieler wohl eher in der Minderheit sind.
Ich persönlich fnde es gut, das die Strahlen random verlaufen damit jeder mal ein wenig selbst auf sich aufpassen muss.

Leider habe ich bei Venoxis 90 % von allen Wipes in den neuen ZA / ZG Inis erlebt. Sehr oft, egal ob ich mich mit Main ( Tank ) oder Twink anmelde, landet man in einer Gruppe, die direkt vor Venoxis steht und man irgendwie sofort weiß warum das so ist. Manchmal guck ich mir das 1-2 mal an, wenn ich absolut kein Nerv drauf habe, gehe ich sofort wieder raus.

Das sich soviele schwer tun, einfach nur zu laufen, ist für mich nicht nachvollziehbar, man muss eigentlich nicht mal Schaden machen, nur überleben.


----------



## Benon (31. Mai 2011)

Lord schrieb:


> Eins der leidigen Themen ist hier wohl das Blutgift bei Venoxis.
> 
> Ich versteh auch nicht wieso da immer so massenhaft gestorben wird. Will nicht große Klappse, ab und zu trifft mich auch mal nen Strahl weil es nicht anders geht, aber mit Main (seit zweiten ID Tag) und mit einem Twink (seit gestern, dritter ZG Besuch) hab ich mit denen den Erfolg sich von nichts treffen zu lassen.
> Andere haben dies auch, es geht also, auch wenn diese Spieler wohl eher in der Minderheit sind.
> ...



Find ich eig gut..so weiß man gleich wen man dabei hat xD

Aber bei mir sind die meisten wipes eig am endboss von zg... obwohl der eig so easy is o.O nur viele DDs scheinen es nicht gebacken zu bekommen die geister zu nuken, aus den shadowspikes raus, aus der kette raus nachdem der Mob in sie gesprungen ist und und und... sehr schlimm..


----------



## Doofkatze (31. Mai 2011)

Lord schrieb:


> Eins der leidigen Themen ist hier wohl das Blutgift bei Venoxis.
> 
> Ich versteh auch nicht wieso da immer so massenhaft gestorben wird. Will nicht große Klappse, ab und zu trifft mich auch mal nen Strahl weil es nicht anders geht, aber mit Main (seit zweiten ID Tag) und mit einem Twink (seit gestern, dritter ZG Besuch) hab ich mit denen den Erfolg sich von nichts treffen zu lassen.
> Andere haben dies auch, es geht also, auch wenn diese Spieler wohl eher in der Minderheit sind.
> ...



Ich habe den Erfolg auch, aber ich glaube bis heute fest daran, das es einfach Glück war. Leider hat die Strahlenaktion nur wenig mit "Bewegung" zu tun. Laufen tut da jeder. Aber alleine meine Route ist schon etwas abhängig davon, wie die Strahlen laufen. Mal verbaut mir dieser Strahl den Weg, sodass ich den sicheren Tod finde, oft passiert aber auch gar nichts. Bei irgendwem geht aber immer etwas schief.

Wo du das für gut hälst, regen wir uns schnell darüber auf. Es muss einfach nicht sein, das man alles "richtig" macht und trotzdem stirbt.
Man kennt die Bossmechanik, man bewegt sich und dann stirbt plötzlich der Heiler, weil er 2 Strahlen, die jeweils schräg auf ihn zulaufen abkriegt.

Bei uns geht das dann soweit, das es eben nicht als Pech deklariert wird, sondern von genau dem Spieler als Unfähigkeit abgestempelt wird, was einfach die Stimmung drückt. Gut finde ich sowas nicht.



Benon schrieb:


> Find ich eig gut..so weiß man gleich wen man dabei hat xD
> 
> Aber bei mir sind die meisten wipes eig am endboss von zg... obwohl der eig so easy is o.O nur viele DDs scheinen es nicht gebacken zu bekommen die geister zu nuken, aus den shadowspikes raus, aus der kette raus nachdem der Mob in sie gesprungen ist und und und... sehr schlimm..



Jedes Spiel ist nur das klicken einiger Knöpfe zum richtigen Zeitpunkt. Du darfst das nicht so minimalisieren. Es ist eher eine Doppelbelastung, den Geistern auszuweichen bzw. zu nuken und gleichzeitig den Kreisen am Boden auszuweichen. Da kommt so eine Überforderung schnell.

Außerdem ist das nicht für jede Klasse gemacht. Einige Nahkämpfer und schon machen die Geister richtig Schaden. Genauso fallen die Geister bei "Dottern" eben nicht direkt wie bei einem Magier mit Burstfähigkeiten.

Das ist genau wie der Hexer in Zul'Aman gegen die Späher, die nur per Krit ein Onehit sind. Da läuft dann so ein Randomtank vor und der Hexer hinterher mit Teufelsflamme, da er sich damit noch bewegen kann.


----------



## Metadron72 (31. Mai 2011)

Lord schrieb:


> Eins der leidigen Themen ist hier wohl das Blutgift bei Venoxis.




für heiler hab ich da allerdings noch mehr verständniss wie für alle anderen klassen, ist aber zum glück ja nen boss der auch prima mit nur tank+heiler geht.
dauert dann zwar länger dafür sind nur 2 zu heilen.


----------



## Nisbo (31. Mai 2011)

Gestern Abend mit meinem Bäumchen wieder ZG gewesen, schnell mal 140 Punkte abstauben, naja war zu erwarten das es nicht klappt ^^
Angefangen hat es mit nem Pala Tank ilevel 356 also nichts schlechtes, hat aber irgendwie viel Schaden gefressen und hatte nebenbei ne große Klappe.

Beim 1. Boss der einen Standardwhipe und im 2. hat er dann gelegen, vor dem 2. Boss wo er erstmal die 3 Mobs + Pat gepullt hatte (nur einer in Eis) und dann alle umgefallen sind kam der erste Flame an mich als Heal, das dies so nicht unbedingt machbar ist weis ja jeder, also trash gelegt und den Boss danach uzmgehauen.
Tank war dann weg, ist wohl nicht gedroppt was er wollte.

Es kam nen neuer Pala, ertwas wenig HP also mal angeguckt, ilevel 340, arg gleich mal gefragt wie er denn hier rein kam, darüber hat er sich auch gewundert war die Antwort.
Naja egal versuchen wir es. Der Archyboss kam und ein DD hatte sind in dem Moment wohl auch gedacht ich haue ab beim Trash vor dem Archy Boss und einer war AFK.

Also Tank und der verbleibende DD den Trash gelegt und mich tierisch ins Schwitzen gebracht weil der DK DD mehr Aggro hatte als der Tank.

OK neuer DD und der AFKler wieder da, also Boss umgehauen und festgestellt das der low Pala Tank wohl besser mit seinen Def Fähigkeiten umgehen konnte wieder Pala Tank vorher, also kein großes Problem gewesen. OK ich bin auch schon bei 357.

Weiter zum Panther Boss, tja irgendwie kannte der Tank den wohl nicht und auch einige DDs haben den Boss soweit genuked das dann alle Katzen kamen und uns auseinandergenommen haben. Nach Erklärung dann gelegt.

Weiter zum Kesselboss, kennt der Tank als DD, ok sollte reichen, nur holt man sich als DD nicht grün beim Gift ? ^^
Also Tank umgefallen, BR raus und gelegt.

Ab zum Endboss, man merkt da ja immer schon vorher ob sich wer um die Geister kümmert den den Heal angreifen ^^
Wurde gefragt ob alle den Boss kennen, keiner nein gesagt.

Also pull, ok einer war nicht ganz in der Bubble gewesen aber egal, P2 und jetzt kommts.
Ketten sind da, es kommen die ersten Geister, die DDs kümmern sich auch schon drum und nix weiter passiert.

Im Chat wirds langsam lustig: lol, rofl usw und nach ca 1 Minute kommt dann der tank mal auf die Idee sich so nen dicken zu holen.

Man kann doch sagen wenn man was nicht kennt wenn wer frägt ^^
OK 2 weitere Versuche haben auch nicht gefruchtet und bei mir war um 23:00 Uhr nach 2,5 Stunden in ZG dann auch die Luft raus das ich mich verabschieden habe.

---

Heute nochmal ZG gelandet, Mage dabei der über das DMG der anderen besonders üben einen Hunter gemeckert hatte und versucht hat den rauszuwählen was aber abgelehnt wurde und in weiteren Flames ahndete wegen PvP Push usw. OK das DMG war nicht so gut aber er kannte alle Bosse und hat nicht gefailt. Ersparen wir uns den 1. Boss wo er als erster im Dreck lag und kommen zum 2. Boss. Naja ist eigentlich bekannt das alle auf den Raptor gehen. Mmmm ich war dann der vorletzte der überlebte nachdem alle Geister tod waren.

Ichhatte kurz vorhe rnoch versuchen einen zu reezen (nicht den Mage) was darin ahndete das ich geflamt wurde warum ich nicht den TOP DMG reez.
Naja ich hab den Reez ja nichtmal geschafft, aber das ist ja nur ne Formsache.

Tank meinte dann wie wäre es wenn der Top DMG auch auf den Raptor geht, Antwort war bei dem Low DMG wollte ich nicht meine Rota unterbrechen LOL
Boss geht ja dann enrage. Naja die Mechanik wohl nicht ganz kappiert.

Weiter zum Panther wo er dann schön auf den Boss raufrotzte und den Tank anflamet warum er nicht die Aggro vom Boss hält, macht man als Mage wohl so.
Kurze Erklärung an ihm der schon 50 mal hier war das es auch anders geht, Lebende Bombe auf die Katzen und AOE hinterher.

Naja egal geschafft, weiter zum Kesselboss. Da habe ich mir als Baum auch angewöhnt bei blau den Buff zu holen und dann auf den Berserker zu gehen, stört mich ja nicht weiter als Hotter, nur wieder mal hatte es unser Top DD nicht für nötig nur 1 DMG schaden auf den Berserker zu machen. Nach nem Hinweis von mir war er dann weg.

Also manchmal verliere ich echt den Glauben, wenn man keine Ahnung hat soll man wenigstens still sein und nicht andere anmachen.

Weiterer Flame gegen den Hunter vom Mage. Mal kurz Recount, 0 DMG vom Mage auf den Raptor.


----------



## Valdrasiala (31. Mai 2011)

Nisbo, zum einen ist es für sehr viele Menschen schwierig zuzugeben, dass sie etwas nicht können oder versagt haben, zum anderen... Warum sind die Flamer eigentlich in so verdammt vielen Fällen Magier? 

----

Kleine Annektode von gestern ZG. Random Krieger-Tank, Rest von meiner Gilde. Er war noch nie dort, sagte er am Anfang, wir sollten ihm die Bosse erklären. Also pullte er mal sofort (ohn dass ich zum erklären kam) den Schlangenboss und kippte instant um, da er zu ihm hochrannte. *seufz* Alle wurden gerezzt, hatten halbe Leben, er pullte nochmal sofort, diesmal sogar runter. *juhuuuu* Unser Heiler lachte schon im TS und wir schlossen Wetten ab, ob er aus dem Atem von Hethiss geht. Nein, ging er nicht. Danach durfte ich ihm dann auch endlich mal erklären, was er zu tun hat und siehe da, der Boss lag.

Ähnliches Spiel beim Raptor Boss, zum Glück hatte er nach dem zweiten Mal verstanden, dass man nicht in dem roten Zeugs stehen bleiben darf... Die Platten-DD-Armschienen droppten, ich würfle Bedarf für meinen Krieger-DD, im TS hörte ich schon "gz", aber dann drückt der Tank auf Bedarf und würfelt höher als ich. Danach ging er dann netterweise aus der Gruppe. Ich liebe solche Leute.

Ich wünsche ihm die Pest!


----------



## Rakiem (1. Juni 2011)

Hab da auch mal wieder ne Geschichte beizutragen.

Es ist Donnerstag-Miitag...die Sonne scheint und die Palette Red Bull war auch am Start. Gut, warum also nicht 7x ZG/ZA runter reißen um die Marken für die ganze Woche zu sammeln.
Also fix den Mage eingeloogt und los gings.

Ich fass die 7 Runs kurz und bündig zusammen. Es....war.....TRAUMHAFT.
In jedem Run hatte ich immer Top DD Kollegen mit dabei die wie ich Schaden zwischen 16-18k fuhren. Super Tanks und immer Top Heilung mit im Gepäck. Wipes hab ich in den ganzen Runs nicht gesehn, nur vereinzelt hats einen mal unglücklich erwischt aber ansonsten einfach total entspannt und kein Stress.

Soweit so gut...

Die Red Bull Palette war auch noch relativ voll...meine Motivation war riesengroß, also warum nicht das ganze noch mit meinem Pala Tank durchziehn? Sollte dank instant Invite sogar noch schneller gehn.

Also flott angemeldet, invite akzeptiert und ruck zuck fand ich mich umgeben von Skeletten bei Venoxius. Da hatte ich dann schon bedenken was das können meiner 4 Instanzkollegen betraf aber naja...erst mal gucken wie die sich schlagen. Zwei der DDs waren wenigstens so freundlich mir zu sagen das sie noch nie in ZG waren und ich vielleicht die Bosse erklären könne. Alles kein Problem.

Ich fasse die Highlights dieses am Ende bald 3 stündigen ZG-Walks (Run wäre eindeutig das falsche Wort gewesen) zusammen.

- 3 Wiphes bei Venoxius (Heiller meist schon nach 20 Sek tot)
- Ohgan hatte glaub außer meiner Seelenklinge nichts anderes an Schaden gespührt.
- Archäologie-Boss (mal wieder der Blitzer) = 3 Whipes wegen nicht vorhandenem Movement der DDs
- Bei Killnara nur unglaubliche 2 Whipes (Vor der dunklen Welle in Deckung gehen war nicht dem Heiller/DDs ihre Stärke)
- Zanzil mit sehr viel Glück ohne Whipe aber dafür mir als letztem überlebendem

Bei Jin Do wars dann nochmal richtig übel wo ich kurz davor war in Tränen auszubrechen, zu Kotzen und zu Schreien zur selben Zeit. 
Hab ja immer versucht die Bosse so verständlich wie möglich zu erklären, und bei JinDo rechne ich auch nicht damit ihn beim ersten Try zu legen wenn nicht jeder den Boss kennt, aber das daraus dann wahnwitzige 8 Whipes wurden hatte ich dann auch noch nicht erlebt. Dabei war die Taktik nach dem 4. Whipe endlich verstanden worden, die anderen 4 Whipes kamen aber dann aufgrund mangelnder DPS der DDs zustande, weil die Ketten einfach viel zu lange dauerten und die Geister immer mehr wurden. War auch kein Wunder bei 2 DDs die nur 6-7k DPS fuhren und der andere mit 9-10k weit hinter mir abgeschlagen war.
Wie wir ihn dann beim 9. Try gelegt haben weiss ich schon gar nicht mehr....liegt wohl daran das ich dieses Ereigniss versuche zu verdrängen.

Also ich kann euch eins sagen und das ist kein Scherz. Ich war nach dieser einen Instanz fix und fertig und nass geschwitzt.
So viel Stress hatte ich schon lange nicht mehr bei einem Spiel das eigentlich zur Entspannung da sein sollte.
Da ist das Bohren von Deckenlöchern, kopfüber mit ner schweren Hilti auf ner wackligen leiter ja schon fast Urlaub dagegen ^^

Zwar wird mich dieses Erlebnis nicht davon abhalten WoWs bester Tank zu werden, aber ein saftiger Tritt in die Kronjuwelen war dieses Ereignis allemal.


----------



## Doofkatze (1. Juni 2011)

Rakiem schrieb:


> Also ich kann euch eins sagen und das ist kein Scherz. Ich war nach dieser einen Instanz fix und fertig und nass geschwitzt.
> So viel Stress hatte ich schon lange nicht mehr bei einem Spiel das eigentlich zur Entspannung da sein sollte.
> Da ist das Bohren von Deckenlöchern, kopfüber mit ner schweren Hilti auf ner wackligen leiter ja schon fast Urlaub dagegen ^^



Und genau hier frage ich mich immer, ob das wirklich so sein muss. Da werde ich dann dafür hier oft angegriffen, das ich Freeloot will, wobei ich doch eigentlich nur etwas entspannen möchte vor meinem Rechner und daher einfach denke, das es einfacher sein könnte, da es schließlich kein Raid im Hard Mode ist.

Genauso stelle ich mir immer die Frage, auf was ZA + ZG eigentlich balanciert sind. Raider mit +355 Gear haben kaum Probleme, kriegen aber auch kein Loot. Für 346er Gear Leute ist es wahnsinnig schwer, sodass die Instanzen nicht gerade selten noch vor einem Boss abgebrochen werden.

Beide Bosse, die jeweils als erste in der Instanz gemacht werden, sind nunmal nicht gerade einfach. Natürlich kann man einfach andere Bosse angehen, aber das wissen doch die wenigsten.

----

Gestern Abend hatte ich mal wieder Lust auf meinen Mainchar. Da unser Heiler noch 140 (wie sich später herausstellte 210) Tapfis benötigte, wollten wir 2 (3) hc Instanzen gehen. Da er heilt, verzichten wir in dem Moment auf ZA + ZG, da beide Instanzen nicht gerade heilfreundlich sind.

Ergo begann der Spaß.

Instanz Numero Uno lief ohne große Probleme ab. Der Heiler klage immer mal wieder, das der Tank sehr viel Schaden nimmt (11k HPS, wenn ich tanke sinds nur 5,8k HPS mit meinem 350er Gear), aber es ging eben zügig durch Grim Batol. Erst am Endboss offenbarte sich schließlich, das die DD trotz "natürlich kennen wir den" und Aufteilung nur Schaden auf ein Add gemacht haben. So kam es schließlich, das ich, der eigentlich als Hexer (Multidot) beide Adds angreifen wollte dann ein Add komplett alleine hatte und dennoch das andere Add mitbekämpft hatte, wo dann beide Adds gleichzeitig gestorben sind.
Resultat war ein Wipe. Ein kurzer Blick aufs Recount offenbarte das kleine Problem. Der Magier (hatte Lead) mit seinen 8 PVP Items machte 6,9k overall Schaden und 5k bei diesem Bosskampf. Das da nicht viel bei rum kommen konnte, wenn man 100% Arkanschlag macht und nach 10 Sekunden oom ist, muss man hier nicht extra sagen.
Als er aber dann noch anfing, sich darüber aufzuregen, das wir offensichtlich den Boss nicht kennen, haben wir ihn rausgeschmissen.
Sein Freund vom gleichen Server ging direkt hinterher.
Neue DDs, neuer Speedkillrekord.


Nummer 2: Schwarzfelshöhen. Mittlerweile war ein weiterer DD von uns gestellt, sodass nur Tank + 1 DD random waren. Tank ist mal wieder grundsätzlich vorgerannt und auch seine Tode (bewusst haben wir ihn sterben lassen) hat er einfach in Kauf genommen, da er "gleich Raid hat". So dauerte die Instanz halt um einiges länger. Aber wer nicht lootet und nicht auf das Mana oder die Position von irgendwem achtet, ja nichtmal sich selbst vor Kampfbeginn hochheilen lässt, sollte sich Gedanken machen. Der 3. DD war noch nicht da, ergo musste eine Erklärung von mir folgen. Es ging alles gut, obwohl der Tank mitten in der Erklärung angegriffen hat.
Der Schmiedemeister lässt sich wie folgt zusammenfassen: Man kann ihn so spielen, das die Flamme keinmal ausläuft, man kann aber auch 10 Minuten an diesem Boss verbringen, immer 1 Stack in die Säule laufen und dann auf die Adds warten.
Als ich mir eine Hilfe bei dem Boss nicht verkneifen konnte, erhielt ich die Äußerung Klugscheißer, woraufhin mich unser Heiler in Schutz nahm, das man auch auf mich hören könnte, da ich selbst ein guter Tank bin (*stolz*).
Tankchen lies sich trotz seines "ich muss zum Raid" nicht davon abbringen, Bella zu probieren.
Gemakert und sofort losgerannt. Man kann jetzt natürlich mit Bella etwas weggehen, um nicht immer den CCbreaker zu spielen, wenn man schon keinen CC-Pull will, muss man aber nicht.
Nach einem weiteren dummen Spruch über unsere Fähigkeiten wurde auch dieser schließlich entgültig gekickt. Neuer Tank, alles schön.


Der 2. DD war schon müde, kam ja schließlich von seiner Trainingsrunde im Leistungssport, dennoch ging sie noch eine Runde mit: Todesminen (die Reaktion muss ich nicht erklären). Mit dabei ein Schurke, der die Instanz kennt, aber noch nicht im Schnitter war. Ergo war ich der Schnitterspieler.
Es ging zügig ohne Probleme durch die Instanz. Ich freute mich mal wieder über ein "du bist doch irre" auf teilweise 60k DPS beim Trash und ging schließlich nach 43 Minuten in den DM zu Bett.


----------



## runemaster (1. Juni 2011)

Ich muss jetzt hier auch mal Dampf ablassen. 
Man kann hier ja schon oft lesen, wie besch*ssen Random-Inis teilweise sind, aber sooooo ...omg

Nachdem ich nun alle meine 80er auf 85 gebracht habe - wofür ich zwar auch des öfteren mal das SnG-Tool benutzt habe, aber eigentlich bis dato nix auffälliges zu berichten wusste - hab ich mich nun das erste Mal seit langem an die Erstellung eines richtig "Neuem" Chars gemacht ... und was ich nun im "low-lvl"-Bereich in den Random-Inis erleben muss, lässt sich teilweise nicht in Worte fassen!

Unerwarteterweise geht es auch als DD (ich habe mir einen Jäger erstellt) total fix, bis man in die Ini kommt. Im Durchschnitt so max. 10min. Was einen dann erwartet kann man sich am besten ausrechnen, wenn man die schlimmsten 85er-Hero-Geschichten hier mit einer Potenz >2 versieht! 
Ohne auch nur ein einziges Wort, ohne auch nur eine einzige Pause, ohne auch nur eine einzige Ahnung von der Ini rennt der - zumindestens nach Ausage des SnG-Tools - "Tank" einfach drauf los. Meistens geht das tatsächlich sogar gut, weil natürlich der Anspruch nicht sooo hoch ist. ... Wie auch, sone Ini muss ja sowohl von lvl18, wie auch lvl 23 zu bewältigen sein und dank Erbstücken sind die Heiler meist ziemlich overpowert. 

Soweit so gut - naja, eher "so schlecht" -  jetzt kommts aber: WEHE, WEHE es ist mal jemand dabei, der das Tempo nicht mithalten kann, der vielleicht wirklich mal "Neu" ist, vielleicht auch mal jemand der einfach in Ruhe da durch will, mal an seinen Skills arbeiten will?? Unglaublich: zu 98% werden solche Leute gekickt! Ich hab ja hier schon einige Storys gelesen, wo von Tank-Arroganz gesprochen wird und ich mir gesagt hab: "omg, sowas kann doch nicht wahr sein!" Aber was ich in den letzten 3 Tagen so erlebt habe, hätte ich vorher nie geglaubt. Da schreibt der Heiler: "oom!" Tank: "mir doch egal!"

Ich rede hier auch nicht von nur einer INI, ich habe ca. 30 besucht und meine Ausführung trifft auf mindestens 20 davon zu.
Da pullt versehentlich ein DD eine Gruppe, die ausnahmsweise mal nicht vorgesehen war, da wird der gleich erstmal vom Tank - der ja vor lauter Blutrausch schon wieder 3 andere Gruppen gepullt hat - beschimpft, mit Rausschmiss belohnt, oder zumindestens - da die Superhelden ja eh meist CD auf den Vote haben - damit bedroht! 
Das gleiche, wenn man mal die Aggro hat. Lässt sich nur nicht verhindern, wenn 4 Gruppen gepullt werden, wild durchgetappt wird und kein DD weiss, auf welches Target er denn nu DMG machen kann.
Ich habe mittlerweile deshalb mein komplettes Online-Verhalten geändert. Noch vor 3 Tagen habe ich wenigstens ordentlich "huhu" "baba" etc. gesagt - Ich bin einfach eigentlich nen total Netter! ;-)
Die letzten 10 Randoms kommt von mir absolut garnix mehr, ausser sowas wie: "halt jetzt bloß die Klappe und tank einfach ma richtig du arroganter Affe!" ... ziemlich traurig, aber das was dort so an den Tag gelegt wird, geht einfach garnicht!

Ich werde natürlich weiter Randoms gehen, weil es natürlich den Weg zu 85 schneller und einfacher macht, aber schön ist was anderes.


----------



## Varagon (1. Juni 2011)

Ich finde, so langsam hat es sich dieser Thread verdient "angepinnt" zu werden.

/vote 4 sticky

Denn er hat mindestens soviele Information und Wichtigkeiten zu bieten wie der Gamemaster lösen -die- Frage der Menschheit und buffed.de World of Warcraft Videosammelthread Thread.



lg


----------



## GoAheadMakeMyDay (1. Juni 2011)

Ahoi zusammen.

Hatte gestern abend mal wieder ein "tolles" Erlebnis.

Stone Core hc

Setup:
Warri>Tank
Schami>Heal
Pala>DD
Jäger>DD
Mage(ich)>dd

Ini startet, ein hi,oder huhu von allen! Ich stell mein Tisch, der Tank markiert..

Gott sei dank denk ich mir, ne gute Grp.!

Los geht´s. Hunter>Eisfalle, ich>sheep. Warri mit dem Heldenhaften Sprung, mitten in die Mobgrp. Charge, cc´s raus.......haben es gerade so geschafft, weil wir nen Raidequippten Heal hatten wie sich rausstellte.
Keiner sagte was dazu......nächste Mobgruppe, selbes Spiel, aber ORIGINAL!

Wieder kein Kommentar, von keinem.

Erster Boss (Corborus):
Kein ton vorm Pull, ich denk mir, gut machst die Adds aus dem Kristallbeschuss, ist ja kein Ding!

Analyse nach 3, in Worten: DREI wipes, kein Movement, kaum dmg und der Tank kippte immer als erstes um! 
4. versuch klappe dann.

Bei den zwischenmobs, die das Erdbeben casten, sind Tank und die 2 anderen dd´s JEDESMAL erfolgreich stehen geblieben und hatten natürlich kaum LP nach dem jeweiligen Mob.

2. Boss (Plattenhaut?? der drache eben)
Um es kurz zu machen, 4 Trys, einneuer dd, wieder Pala, 1 weiterer Wipe und dann hab ich mich verabschiedet mit: "Unglaublich was ihr hier veranstaltet, ich bin raus,bb!"

Damit war ich für den Abend bedient!

Danke an solch tolle Gruppen....


----------



## Cantharion (1. Juni 2011)

Gestern abend hatte ich 2 ini runs die wieder aufzeigen dass es nichtnur gute, und nichtnur schlechte Gruppen gibt.
1. ZA run, ich mit meinem Healpala (viel Sachen aus ZA/ZG sonst blaue hc Sachen und den PvP-Kolben.)
Wir sind gut durchgekommen, 3 Bosse im timerun und als uns die Zeit ausgegangen ist gabs sogar noch smalltalk. - So machts mir wirklich Spaß.

2. ZA run: Bis zum ersten boss lief es gut. War so auf 90-100% Mana Tank hat nicht viel Schaden genommen und wir sind locker zum ersten Boss gekommen.
(Ist ja auch keine Herrausforderung.)
Beim Boss stellte sich aber heraus dass keiner der anderen, ausser dem Tank, wirklich skill hatte und keiner der dds über 10k dps war.
Boss lag gerade so.
Weiter: 3 Wipes an der Pat:
1. Versuch alle dds, ja auch der Hunter, standen im Erdbeben.
2. Versuch nachdem alle wieder lebten, dds bei der Pat (bzw dort wo wir weiter mussten) und ich und der tank noch weiter am Anfang waren, wurdedie Pat von unseren 6,5k dps hunter mit dem comment "hä!" gepullt.
3. Wipe der andere Pala ging gerade da afk wo die pat langläuft.


----------



## Metadron72 (1. Juni 2011)

joa, bei afk follow auf nen range (heiler z.b.) zu machen, ist wohl aus der mode .-)


----------



## Littletall (1. Juni 2011)

Ich hab ja ne ganze Weile hier nix mehr geschrieben. Vielleicht, weil ich in letzter Zeit kaum das Random-Tool benutzt habe...

Naja, jedenfalls level ich gerade meine Schurkin hoch und gestern war Der Steinerne Kern (nhc) natürlich dran. Bis darauf, dass es der Tank eilig zu haben schien, liefs eigentlich ganz gut. Aber dann nach dem zweiten Boss kommt ja die Stelle, wo so viele Trashmobs auf einmal stehen und Pats herumlaufen, da muss man sich beim Pullen halt geschickt anstellen.

Es kommt, wie es kommen muss. Der Pala pullt die Gruppe, lässt aber einen Zauberer stehen, den ich netterweise kicke, damit er zu ihm läuft. Danach sofort ins Verschwinden, damit mich die Pat nicht sieht, die gerade angelaufen kommt. Schreibe das auch in den Chat.
Der Pala zieht die Gruppe also nach hinten und pullt die Gruppe nebendran. Plötzlich verlässt der Pala die Gruppe, noch vor dem Wipe. So einen Akt von Feigheit hab ich im Leben noch nie gesehen. Der Rest der Gruppe war auch nicht besonders angetan davon.

Mit einem neuen Tank (Todesritter) hat der Rest dann tadellos geklappt. Leider musste der Worgen Priester nach dem dritten Boss schon gehen, er hat meinen Respekt, denn er hat fantastisch geheilt. Wurde von allen gelobt, als er sich verabschiedet hat.


----------



## Metadron72 (1. Juni 2011)

Littletall schrieb:


> den ich netterweise kicke, damit er zu ihm läuft.



warum krieg ich nieeeeee solche leute, es sei denn ich bin selber der mage -.-


----------



## Snee (1. Juni 2011)

Auch wenn es halb OT ist möchte ich euch meine schönste "RGG" präsentieren. Da wir mit unserer 10ner-Stammgruppe die IDs soweit durch hatten wurde für gestern Abend ein Twinkraid angesetzt. In meiner Idealvorstellung sollte das eigentlich nen entspannter Abend werden, da die meisten ja doch zwölf Millionen Twinks haben, alle die Bosse tw. schon auf Hardmode kennen und somit eine gute Gruppe entstehen würde. Leider wurde ich dann doch eines besseren belehrt :-) Unser Setup bestand am Ende aus nem Palatank, DKtank, PalaDD, DKDD, VerstärkerSchami, Palaheal1, Palaheal2, Duduheal, Hexe und Jäger :-) Es war mit Abstand der lustigste WOW-Abend meines Lebens, da nun die sonst so IMBA-DPS-DDS nun als Tank oder Heal ihr Können mal mehr und mal weniger unter Beweisstellen durften, unsere Halbgötter-Stamm-Tanks sich vorwerfen durften, wie entpannend doch das Tankdasein eigentlich ist etc... natürlich wurde auch jeder sonst so kritisierte Fehler nun dem gegenüber in neuer Rolle mit sehr viel Schadenfreude unter die Nase gerieben... Jeder Fehler - auch wenn er mal in nem wipe endetet - wurde mit viel Lachen und Finger in die Wunde gefeiert :-)

Auch wenn mit Ausnahme unserer Hexe keiner für seinen Twink auch nur ein Item abstauben konnte (bei 5 Bossen nicht ein Platte-Item gedoppt) war es Rückblickend ein super Abend - mit sehr viel Strahlkraft für den Stammraid: jeder konnte sich damit sehr gut mal in die Rolle eines anderen reinversetzen... 

Mein Fazit zum Raid: man muss nicht die bestequipten Leute haben (unsere Tanks hatten mit allen Buffs beide unter 170k life, 2 von 3 Heilern hatten in jedem Bosskampf ne HPS von unter 7k) oder aber das beste Rollensetup, um einen aktuellen Cataraid zu bestreiten. Wenn man sich vor einem Bosskampf einfach mal die Zeit nehmen würde um eine Boss-Mechanik (egal ob Heroini oder Raid) ausführlich zu erklären, dann würden viel mehr Leute auch in Randomraids regelmäßig in den Genuß kommen, mehr als nur ein oder zwei Bosse zu legen :-)


----------



## Cantharion (1. Juni 2011)

Gerade wieder mit meinem Pala rnd ZA/ZG:
1. Run ZA: Alles Super kein Wipe timerun fast geschafft (1Minute zu wenig Zeit)
2. Run ZG: Locker durch kein Wipe und keine Toten (ok ausser bei Mando)
3. Run ZA: Timerun aufgrund eines wipes nicht geschafft.

Alle 3 runs mit der gleichen Gruppe. Waren echt nett und konnten Spielen.
So macht mir WoW Spaß.


----------



## Nisbo (1. Juni 2011)

Weil ihr gerade steinernde Kern schreibt, dachte mir da dort gestern mal Heals gesucht wurden bewegste das Bäumchen da mal rein und machst nen entspannten Run ohne reggen oder sonstwas ^^

Beim Trash vorm ersten Boss ist auch jeder Erdformer groß geworden, was mich dann doch schon etwas dran gehindert hat meine Nudeln nebenbei zu essen.
1. Boss, Hunter schmeißt seine Eisfläche in der Untertauchphase, ich dackel ihm hinterher und shit Hunter und ich haben den Wurm nicht gesehen der unter der Eisfläche war, naja man wird ja langsam alt ^^

Also whipe hauptsächlich auf meine Kosten (muß man ja auch mal zugeben ^^) 
Neu rein und umgehauen.

Weiter zum nächsten Boss, springen beim Trash davor ? Nööööö, beim 2. dann ja nachdem ich den Hinweis gab.
OK dann Schinder, kleine Adds und den nächsten dicken mal zusammen gemacht, Nudeln essen war halt dadurch etwas schwerer.

Aber OK Tank bat um ne Auszeit da er nen GM dran hatte. Also fix weitergegessen.
Weiter zum 2. Boss, ein Toter bei den Splittern, BR raus, einer nicht in Healrange durch die Steine (stand auf genau der anderen Seite), umgefallen
Splitter, wieder nen Haufen Heal raus wegen fehlender Deckung.

Richtung Ozruk, ich glaube wir haben da unten jedes Trashpack mitgenommen, habe dann mal gefragt ob sie mich ärgern wollen, aber kein Whipe.
Ozruk ohne Probleme, Mana war aber fast unten.

Im Raum danach auch alles gepullt was geht, mit ohne Mana aber dank anregen ja noch etwas rausgekratzt.

Endboss, ein Toter --> BR und gelegt.

War zwar nicht so die erhoffte Entspannung aber die Leute waren nett und irgendwie haben wir uns auch über jede wieder mal geaddete Gruppe gefreut *g*

-----

Nebenbei habe ich jetzt meinen WL auf 85 gebracht und bin somit die CATA non hcs und hc gegangen, momentan scheinen die Tanks echt einen an der Waffel zu haben, zumindest die die ich bekomme. Tank kommt in die Ini, Tank geht raus, 20 Sekunden später dann der Heal und 3 DDs stehen alleine rum.

Tank geht nach ersten Boss raus oder sogar im Fight, wobei das hatte ich auch schon mit den Healern.

Gestern ZA genauso, wir setzen CC bei der Trashgruppe vor dem 3. Boss mit den 2 Feuertypen, Tank rennt da rein und leaved die Gruppe.
Also sozial nenne ich das nicht gerade wenn man pullt und dann abhaut.

Einer der DDs hat dann seine Freundin rangeholt um zu tanken und mit einen Whipe beim Luchs-Totem-Boss weil wir das AV versuchen wollten ist es weiterhin super nett gewesen.

Hält sich alles irgendwie die Waage.

--- 

Gestern dann noch als Bär nen normale hc gemacht, VortexGipfel, war auch ne sehr nette Gruppe gewesen, Priest der MC gemacht hat und mich damit dann einmal etwas verwirrt hat als mit ein Mob weggerannt ist in Richtung Heal und ich hinterher um dann festzustellen das der freundlich ist *g* Am Ende sogar übers Geländer gesprungen das es schneller geht.


----------



## TheGui (2. Juni 2011)

Gestern... 3 Boss down noch 8min über.

Heiler sagt muss kurz AFK

...
...
...
...
...
...
...


----------



## Velynn (2. Juni 2011)

Dungeonfinder angeschmissen und dann sofort mit meinem Heal-Pala auf 83 in den Schwarzfelshöhlen gelandet.
Erster Boss lief eig ganz gut,abgesehen davon, dass der DK-Tank und der Schurke es nicht für nötig hielten nach den Ketten das Weite zu suchen. Ergebnis davon war ein toter Schurke.
Nachdem ich meine ersehnte Waffe einstecken durfte, liefen wir schon munter raz hinterher.
Da meldet sich der Schurke im Chat: jaja ich lauf ja schon rein.
Ich: oh sorry ganz vergessen dass du gestorben bist.
Schurke: schon oke keiner mag schurken.
Ich: Doch ich eigentlich schon.
DK: wie schwul...
ich: lol ich kann gar nicht schwul sein.
-
(das hätte ich vll nicht sagen sollen)
-
Schurke: ahh ein mädchen, wie alt, woher, single?
keine Antwort
Später fingen die männlichen Gruppenmitglieder an sich gegenseitig aufzuziehen, "ne der schurke is erst 12 viel zu jung für sie".."hej ich mach mir einen char auf deinem server, dann können wir bisschen plappern". blabla
Nach den regelmässigen Toden des Schurken kamen immer wieder Sätze wie: danke schnucky, süsse rezz mich bitte ETC.
Der DK und Schurke haben sauviel Schaden gefressen, und dies hatte man im Steinernen Kern besonders gut gemerkt..
Hauptsache man steht überall drin wo man nich sollte, lässt sich von Corborus ein paar mal herumshleudern, oder badet gemütlich in den Lavateichen von Plattenhaut und bekommt als DD auch mal die Sandböe ab. Auch die Mobgruppen nach Corborus waren ein Highlight, is schon toll wenn 3 Nahkämpfer sich dirket vor die Schinder platzieren und sich dann nicht mehr vom Platz rühren und die Leertaste bei den Riesen bloss im Chat verwenden. Jaja der Heiler heilts ja weg.. mit all seinen Manatränken. Nagut lief ja im Grund ganz oke, der Schurke starb ab und zu und ich verlängerte hin und wieder meine Mana-Pausen um meine CDs freizuschalten o.O...
Dann kam Ozruk. Hurra 3 faule Nahkämpfer in den Gruppe.
Man kann sich ja denken wie der erste Versuch verlief: Angriff, Ozruk:Zerschmettern, schurke fliiieegt in die nächste Mobgruppe, keiner denkt dran die 12 Meter wegzurennen und ja - WIPE.
Gut ich erkläre allen den Boss und der nächste Try läuft genau gleich ab, nur dass es keinen Add mehr gab, den haben wir zuvor schon erledigt. Sonst wären wir alle wieder am friedhof gelandet.
Der Endboss lief nach meiner detallierten Erklärung ganz gut ab, natürlich nicht so gut als dass ich auf einen Manatrank hätte verzichten können, aber besser als die Bosse zuvor.
Nachdem ich wortlos die Gruppe verlassen hatte, hat sich zum Glück auch kein Schurke, dk, warri oder schami auf meinem server gemeldet.
Es wäre mein Igno-Debüt geworden.

Nach solch einer anstrengenden Gruppe verleidet einem das Heilen, aber zum Glück gibt es auch ganz andere rnd Gruppen. Wie ich es gestern bei meiner ersten hero mit dem Heiler erleben durfte. War ein schneller Run und ein Lob vom Tank gab es auch noch .


----------



## Nisbo (2. Juni 2011)

Heute war es der Horror, mit meinem WL mal schnell nen paar normale hcs machen

1. Ini: Todesmienen
keiner leaved, it ja auch selten und ruck zu da durch incl nen paar AVs abgestaubt
selten so einen guten run dort gesehen

2. Ini: Steinernde Kern kam genau bei Ozruk dazu, schon nen Haufen Skelette am Boden.
kurzer Ausriss, kennt vermutlich jeder, ok der Tank muß da schon etwas üben um das hinzubekommen wenn man es nicht kennt (außer die imba Leute hier natürlich )
also Tank dreht Ozruk zu uns, alle fallen um, nicht nur einmal, nen Heal dabei der mit nach vorne rennt und umfällt, nen Tank der nach hinten in den nächsten Raum rennt und da mitpullt.
Beim reinlaufen wurden die Gruppen am Rand gepullt. Gruppenführer startet SNG als er im Gang liegt, neue Leute kommen also genau dort im Gang in die Ini.

Dann endlich, 2 weitere WLs kommen (sah schon komisch aus mit 3 WLs) und er liegt.

Endboss kein Problem

----

3. Ini: Grim Batol, ich kam beim 3. Boss raus
naja, das übliche mit auf dem add gehen bzw nicht drauf gehen
dann erzählt mir einer (ich war der letzte überlebende) das ich auch vor dem add wegrennen muß, ach was *g*
mach ich ja, sonst wäre ich ja auch nicht als letzter am lebven nur sollten dann die anderen auch drauf ballern ^^

nach einigen trys habe ich darum gebeten den auszulassen

Endboss, einer sagte bitte erklären, ich sagte danke das du es wenigstens sagst und habe erklärt, ist ja auch nicht schwer, bei nova im auge treffen danach die adds machen incl slowen was geht.

ok das übliche rechts links problem kam als erstes dran, dann das man der anderen seite evtl mithilft da die ganze gruppe etwas schwach auf der brust war.
dann ist der tank weggestorben, heal im fight mal abgehauen, wieder nen anderer tank im fight weggestorben

ein tank war nur einen try da weil da der schami leide rnicht ins auge gegangen ist und der schurke verkrüppelndes gift auf der offhand hatte (sollte auf die wurfwaffe zum slowen) und somit nur 5K gefahren ist

ewiges warten zwischen drinn auf neuen tank, aber wir hatten schon geduld und dann hat er gelegen

Fazit für ini 2 und 3 ca 4 Stunden

Als abschluss dann noch ne schöne schwarzfelsgruppe gehabt sowie eine BSF Gruppe die auch super lief bis auf dem Trash im Raum vor dem Endboss wo man mir dann unterstellt hat das mein Pet die 2. Gruppe gepullt hat, ja klar die haben da hinten solche komischen castbewegungen gemacht und das mele add war schon am tank und als der da hingerannt ist habe ich es in die gruppe zum wirbeln geschickt, naja aber hauptsache der WL ist schuld am whipe *g*

Dafür braucht man auch noch nen Addon um zu sehen wer geaddet hat ^^


----------



## Doofkatze (3. Juni 2011)

1. Zul Gurub
Ich war mit meinem Todesritter unterwegs, eigentlich unser Maintank, da ich mich aber noch nicht traue, in Z-Instanzen zu tanken, gehe ich entsprechend als Frostie mit, da ich auch nicht gerade wenig Schaden mache (zumeist 15-20k DPS). Ein Bekannter hatte seinen Priestertag und war ergo ganztägig als Priesterheiler unterwegs.
Zugegebenermaßen hat mein EQ noch Schwächen. Ich muss noch auf 359er Tankitems ausweichen (3 Stück an der Zahl).
Paladintank kommt rein. "Was soll denn der DK??" "Komplett unverzaubert (Playerscore Bug  ), Tank Gear" "Das ist ne Frechheit" "ich tanke nicht"
Danach war er wieder in Sturmwind anzufinden, bis wir ihn gekickt haben. Danach ein neuer Tank, der sofort wieder die Gruppe verlassen hat. Danach alle 4 Sekunden ein neuer Tank, der allerdings immer sofort abgelehnt hat (rund 20 Mal (und es waren wirklich rund 2 Minuten die daran draufgegangen sind)), dann irgendwann endlich ein neuer Tank, der mit uns spielen wollte.
So liefen wir dann durch ZG und unser Priester musste den Tank (und uns) mit 11k Heilung + 4k Absorb permanent heilen (dementsprechend beschwerte er sich...etwas...im TS)
Bis auf ein Wipe bei Zanzil sind wir bequem durchgekommen. Die Stimmung war wirklich insgesamt ganz gut, einfach weil es mit dem Tank trotz des einen Wipes ein positives Erlebnis war.

2. Steinerner Kern HC
Bärchentank "ich tanke nun das erste Mal"
330er Gear, 9 unverzauberte Items, 5 PVP Klamotten, davon sogar 1 mit Intelligenz Wille (hauptsache 352 + Leder) sowie einem Stärke Relikt.
Bevor wir angefangen haben, musste ich dort einfach reagieren und habe, wo sich der Priester sofort bedankt hat für die Aktion, den Tankjob übernommen. Ich wollte es eigentlich nicht, da ich häufig genug tanke, aber da musste ich zumindest fragen.
Da sich das Bärchen nicht wirklich sicher über seine Rolle schien, hat er fast postwendend zugestimmt. Außerdem konnte ich ihn davon überzeugen, doch eher nonhc tanken zu üben, da hier schon so kleine Fehler tödlich genug sein können.
So flügte ich gewohnt mit 350er Gear (nur 5,8k Heilung benötigt) durch die Gruppen bis zum Ende durch, während das Tank-Wille-Stärke-Bärchen sich bei mehrfach schlafen legte, da er mitten in den Schnittern stehen blieb und auch Oszruk offensichtlich noch nie vorher gesehen hat.

3. Vortexgipfel HC
Kriegertank mit 340er Klamotten, selbstverständlich unverzaubert, 359er Magier und "ich bin das erste Mal hier" Schamane.
Schamanchen wurde nett begrüßt, der erste Boss erklärt, beim zweiten ehrlich gesagt vergessen, dann hat er die Gruppe verlassen.
Kriegertankchen hat wieder 10k HPS sowie 4k Absorb des Heilers benötigt.
Schön fand ich, das er den Magier mit Blinzeln und Frostnova in die kleinen Bällchen geschickt hat (die kleinen Trashgruppen im 3. Teil).
Nicht gut fand ich, das nicht Heiler rausgenommen wurden (Adepten), sondern Priester der Lüfte, sodass der 3. Bereich insgesamt länger dauerte.
Als ich das bemängelt habe, folgte postwendend eine Beleidigung, an die ich mich nicht mehr erinnern kann.
Danach ging es dann zu der zweiten Adept/Priestergruppe. Man kann die weiter hinten tanken, man kann aber auch so einen Kampf vollständig unter dem Dreieck stattfinden lassen...Es dauert dann halt nur seine 5-6 Minuten und man schafft es dann auch nur, weil die Adepten SCHEINBAR kein Mana mehr haben 
Im Kampf folgten mal wieder einige dumme Sprüche. Dieses mal habe ich die Tankanfrage wirklich verneint, ergo durfte Kriegerlein bis zum Ende mitspielen.

Ein tolles Beispiel noch aus einem fast Gildendungeon (4 Leute). Da der DK-DD sich nicht wirklich im Vortexgipfel (normal) auskannte, blieb er irgendwann weiter hinten zurück, schrieb aber auch nichts, stürzte irgendwann nochmal ab und ging dann offline.
Wir machten untereinander aus, ihn erst vor dem Endboss zu kicken. So geschah es. So begann der Endbosskampf mit einer DD-Suche.
Ein DD lies sich die Punkte entgehen, dann tauchte ein Priester auf, Asaad starb genau 3 Sekunden später, Loot wurde verteilt. 10 Sekunden nach Asaads Tod schrieb der DD sein "hallo"-Makro (ergo, es war länger  ), verabschiedete sich weitere 5 Sekunden später und war seiner Schreibweise nach einfach mehr als happy. 140 Punkte in 3 Sekunden müsste man ihm erstmal nachmachen.

Gestern Abend ICC hc 10er. Ich kenne viele Leute auf meinem Server. Irgendwoher. Es fand sich eine Randomtruppe zusammen. Der Suchende gab mir bereits nach 5 Sekunden den Assistenten, da er mich aus mehreren Raids kannte, es fanden sich 8 bekannte Gesichter (u.a. so Leute "den Namen kenn ich woher, muss ich mal mit zusammengespielt haben) (trotz das ich sie nicht angefragt habe, sondern sie nur meine Handelschannel-Anfrage gesehen haben) zusammen.
DPS-Rennen Sindragosatrash. Alleine dafür lohnt es sich ja, ICC zu besuchen. Bereits vorher gab es wilde Spekulationen darüber, wer denn nun das Rennen macht, da ein FrostDK sowie 2 weitere Hexer (einer von einer starken Gilde, einer von einer anderen Raidgilde) mitmachen wollten.
Ergo richtete sich alles auf diesen Trash aus, den wir dann weggefeiert haben. Während die anderen nicht über 50 DPS hinwegkamen, habe ich mit 240k (Dämohexer) gebombt. 
Die Reaktionen waren mal wieder ungläubig, sodass es einfach genauso eine spaßige Aktion war wie der Streit darum, wer nach Fauldarm + Modermiene das Ventil drehen darf. Es musste per würfeln gelöst werden ;D
Auch den Prof kann man regulär spielen. Oder eine Tank+Spankaktion veranstalten mit 4 Blubs gleichzeitig.
Die Blutkönigin kann gerne Leute beißen, die mangels Wissen einfach übernommen werden, man schafft es trotzdem.
Auch an der Lady kann ein Erfolg scheitern, wenn die Mobs umkippen obwohl alle eine Tank+Spank machen wollen/sollen.
Es war spaßig, auch wenn der LK nach wenigen Versuchen abgebrochen wurde.


----------



## Russelkurt (3. Juni 2011)

bin gestern das erste mal mit meinem horden-magier-twink in ne ini gegangen. schwarzfelshöhlen und thron der gezeiten. der erste tank war gut, der heiler war gut, die anderen dd waren gut. 20minuten pro ini mit der gleichen gruppe. danach das gleiche spiel nochmal. allerdings mit einer neuen gruppe. der dk (dd) war blut geskillt, holt in den schwarzfelshöhlen bei karsh stahlbieger erstmal seine armee, die den boss die ganze zeit, die wir bis zu dem wipe hatten, im feuer festhielt. zweimal wurde der vom eigentlichen tank angemacht, er solle doch mal blutpräsenz ausmachen und die armee sich dahin stecken, wo die sonne nicht scheint. dann kam wieder der thron (neue gruppe) und der tank war... (wartet, gleich kommts) ...komplett t7,5 ausgestattet, inklusive waffen, schild und co. kam der auf ilvl 213 (laut arsenal). wie der es in die ini geschafft hat ist mir ein rätsel, hat warscheinlich jede menge schummel-gear in der tasche gehabt. 35k life mit allen buffs und food und ist bei jeder (!) trashgruppe verrreckt. an bosse war kaum zu denken, zumal der nach 2 jahren pause nun wieder anfing und keinen einzigen boss kannte, geschweige denn mal nen guide gelesen hätte. ist ansich nicht schlimm, aber gepaart mit beratungsresistenz und sturheit ist das ne echt eklige kombination. 5 wipes, 2 tanks und 6 neue dd später waren wir auch endlich durch. das waren die 3 anstrengensten stunden, die ich seit der 3ten woche nach dem cata-release in einer nicht-heroischen ini verbracht hatte.


----------



## Valdrasiala (3. Juni 2011)

Russelkurt schrieb:


> und der tank war... (wartet, gleich kommts) ...komplett t7,5 ausgestattet, inklusive waffen, schild und co. kam der auf ilvl 213 (laut arsenal). wie der es in die ini geschafft hat ist mir ein rätsel, hat warscheinlich jede menge schummel-gear in der tasche gehabt. 35k life mit allen buffs und food und ist bei jeder (!) trashgruppe verrreckt.



Respekt, so schlimm wars bei mir noch nie...


----------



## Irata1959a (3. Juni 2011)

ohne auch nur eine der oben genannten beitraege zu lesen schreib ich mal was zum topic 


Ich spiele seit drei wochen KEINE einzige Instanz mehr .

weder mit main noch mit twink .

das liegt nicht an den miesen grupppen auf die man treffen kann . die gabs immer schon und ich hab sie eher als herausforderung begriffen .

aber es gibt fast nichts was mich in die aktuellen instanzen zieht .

das ist extrem bei den zwei neuen ( ZA , ZG ) die ich keine drei mal insgesamt besucht hab . 

mit main . einmal komplett für den erfolg . thats it .

ohne eine umfrage in der gilde gestartet zu haben , ist die gefühlte frage frequenz nach Gilden Instanz gruppe um 60 % gefallen .
(wenn nicht mehr )

kann es auch nicht haaergenau erklaeren , aber in die LK instanzen bin ich bis zum letzten tag oft mehrfach mit fast allen twink gewandert .

 nur mal so zur info


----------



## Metadron72 (3. Juni 2011)

Irata1959a schrieb:


> ohne auch nur eine der oben genannten beitraege zu lesen schreib ich mal was zum topic



und wann schreibst du was zum topic ? 

however, waren gestern wieder mal za (4gildis 1 random tank). zu beginn hab ich gefragt ob er nen chillig run oder time haben möchte, nachdem wir uns auf chillig geinigt hatten, dachte sich unser heiler "och, ich adde mal die patro auf dem weg zum 1.boss" 

da der tank schon das "event" auf dem weg nach oben zum boss gestartet hatte, wurde es alles etwas strubbelig, lief aber trotzdem prima.
1 wipe bei den feuerheinis (obwohl ich als mage brav den buff geklaut hab). bei den bären reitern gleich mal den tank darauf hingewiesen, das wenn man die bären reiter bei 40% stunnt, sie nicht absteigen und es damit auch keinen bären gibt den man noch killen muss (spart ne menge zeit).

alles in allem ein sehr netter tank (der tatsächlich tipps angenommen hat)  und auch run *daumen hoch*


----------



## Robbenmeister (3. Juni 2011)

Russelkurt schrieb:


> (wartet, gleich kommts) ...komplett t7,5 ausgestattet, inklusive waffen, schild und co. kam der auf ilvl 213 (laut arsenal). wie der es in die ini geschafft hat ist mir ein rätsel, hat warscheinlich jede menge schummel-gear in der tasche gehabt.



hatte ich auch schon... der heiler weigerte sich ihn zu heilen, der ist dann nach ein paar freundliche hinweisen, erstmal sein gear zu optimieren, dann auch freiwillig gegagnen. Ich frage mich aber immer weider, wei gerade Tank auf solche Ideen kommen


----------



## Kyrador (3. Juni 2011)

Robbenmeister schrieb:


> hatte ich auch schon... der heiler weigerte sich ihn zu heilen, der ist dann nach ein paar freundliche hinweisen, erstmal sein gear zu optimieren, dann auch freiwillig gegagnen. Ich frage mich aber immer weider, wei gerade Tank auf solche Ideen kommen



Ungefähr mit der gleichen Motivation, wie sich DD weigern, Zauber der Gegner zu unterbrechen (wozu gibts den Tank?), ihre Ausrüstung zu verzaubern (bin doch nur DD, da ist das net so wild)... oder Heiler, die sich weigern, einzelne Spieler zu heilen (böser Hexer hat mir keinen Seelenstein gegeben, der wird nicht geheilt) usw.
Davon abgesehen: 35k Life für Schwarzfelshöhlen ist doch mehr als ausreichend. Nur so als Anmerkung, der interne Gearcheck von Blizzard erfordert "nur" Itemlevel 226, und selbst damit langweilen sich die Heiler im Normalfall.

Ach ja, un btt:
Gestern mit zwei Gildenkollegen für random DT1 angemeldet, nach Zul'Gurub gekommen... Heiler haut noch während des ersten Mobs ab. Der neue Heiler hat sich dann halt über ne Gruppe gefreut, die nicht einen Wipe hatte  bei manchen Leuten frage ich mich echt, warum die es nicht einmal versuchen wollen...
Und dann hatten wir noch den Heiler (wie bereits oben angemerkt), der sich weigerte, den Hexer zu heilen... dann gabs halt kurz vorm Endboss nen Kick (wer sich weigert, seine ihm zugedachte Aufgabe zu erfüllen, muss eben weichen) und der neue Heiler hat sich über flotte Punkte gefreut


----------



## Russelkurt (3. Juni 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> 35k Life für Schwarzfelshöhlen ist doch mehr als ausreichend.



für die höhlen langts, allerdings war der tank im thron mit, nicht in den höhlen. sry, wenn ich da ein wenig wirr geschrieben hab. das mit dem mindest-ilvl weiß ich, ich hab meinen twink, dem besagte geschichten passiert sind, auch erstmal auf den gearscore bringen müssen, weil das ein wiederhergestellter char ist, den ich noch vor der icc-ära gelöscht hatte. btw: ich hatte mit den gleichen buffs schon 47k life (also 12k mehr), nur mit geschneidertem zeug vom skillen.

aber der tank hatte mal keinen plan mehr was man zu tun hat, wenn man mit der großen metallplatte am arm vorne am boss steht und sich vermöbeln lässt. cd's kannte der nichtmehr, bosstaktiken (wtf?!) und dass man aus bodeneffekten rausgeht war ihm auch irgendwie neu. deshalb starb der bei absolut jeder gruppe. auch wenn die lebenspunkte gelangt hätten. wenn da mehr schaden reinkommt als leben da ist, weil man nicht versucht ihn zu vermeiden kann selbst der beste heiler nüscht mehr tun. wir haben 3 von den bossen im thron mit aggro-pingpong erledigen müssen, weil der tank ja dauernd tot war.


----------



## PhilippPower (3. Juni 2011)

Bei den Gruppen wo ich meistens bin scheint es eine neue Sportart zu geben.

Pull viele Gegner hau unsterblich raus und leave die gruppe.

ist mir jetz 5mal passiert das ein beleidigter noob (weil er etwas nicht gewonnen hat) 2-3 gruppen pullt. sich irgendwie unsterblich macht oder weg springt und dann die gruppe leavt und wir wipen


echt unglaublich. !!!!


----------



## SwampyDraco102 (3. Juni 2011)

Also ich hab grade 2 runs hinter mir in den Trollinis. Zuerst ZA. Gruppe war total nett, ich musste kein einziges mal nen CD zünden als Tank, der Heal hat alles weggeheilt, sind auch locker durch... Shami mit 20k Dps. Am 1. Boss hab ich den dann als er noch 200k hatte (war timerunversuch) schon mal zum Troll gepullt, und wusste nicht dass der resettet  naja jetzt weiß ichs, und die Gruppe hat sogar mit mir gelacht! 

Rest ging super, nicht ein Toter, kein Wipe... Nach dem 3. Boss noch 3 Minuten zeit gehabt, ab da gings gemütlich weiter. Während dem Luchsboss witze über Gnome im Fußball gerissen (unser Gnomenmage ist nicht in die Totems, bei 30% kam der Aha-Effekt) und vor dem Trash bei Malacrass philosophische Sprüche geklopft. Endboss lag ohne Tote und ohne dass ich auch nur einen CD zünden musste.

Unser 20k DPS shami ist weg, kam in der nächsten Runde (diesmal ZG) ein Dk dazu. Yay 24k DPS! Unser Magier von vorhin, jetzt warm, hat auch seine 20k geschafft. Den einzigsten Toten gab es bei den rollenden Felsen von einem unvorsichtigen DD. Ansonsten sind wir super durch ohne Tote.

FAZIT: Gedropt ist zwar nix für mich. Aber hey: es waren 2 super entspannte Runs mit einer Gruppe die super drauf war und gut Schaden/Heal gemacht hat. So eine will ich immer!


----------



## RedShirt (3. Juni 2011)

Ne, ich finde eher saubere Gruppen oder völlige Dösbaddel.

Da wo nicht einer, sondern alle failen, oder alle machen was sie sollen.

Venoxis ist als Offkrieger ja kein großes Ding den zu tanken, wenn der Tank Zementlatschen anhat.

Aber bei Mandokir hab ich dann keine Lust mehr gehabt, nachdem weder der Raptor verarztet wurde (außer von mir) noch die Leute aus dem völlig unauffälligen Keil am Boden rausgehn wollen.

Da wende ich mich lieber anderen Dingen zu.

Manchmal läufts auch cremig.

Beim letzten Mal springt nach Boss 1 ZA der Tank direkt ab nach dem Kill. Wohl nicht gedroppt was er wollte.

Auch n neuer Sport, dasselbe hatte ich mit nem Tank bei Boss 2. 

Letzerer kam direkt wieder als neuer Tank rein  da mochte ich dann das  Tool, weil der dann Abklingzeit hatte... haha.

Aber ansonsten würd ich den meisten Leuten eher raten: Twinkraid in der Gilde - gibt auch Epics, ist streßfreier, und Valorpoints fallen auch runter. Lieber 3 Wipes bei Magmaw als eine Gurkeninstanz mit Flachzangen. 346 reicht für jedermann.


----------



## Doofkatze (3. Juni 2011)

Mir fällt in letzter Zeit auf, das ich irgendwie auf viel mehr achte als damals.

Ich unterbreche jede Fähigkeit, die ich unterbrechen kann, habe die Gesundheits sowie Manaleisten aller meiner Mitspieler, ja sogar die Debuffs ständig im Auge, habe immer die Gruppe im Blick, gerade im steinernen Kern vor Plattenhaut wegen der vielen kleinen Adds, die doof umher laufen und ziehe z.B. sogar Schinder teilweise so, das der dümmste DD nicht das schinden abbekommt.

All diese mistigen Gruppen haben mich gelehrt, das man alles selbst machen muss, weil es sonst immer "Idioten" (Tschuldigung) gibt, die irgend einen Mist veranstalten.

Hoffentlich wird das kein Dauerzustand. Ich will in Ruhe spielen und nicht für alles verantwortlich sein.

Mein Wichtel nutzt Magie herausbrennen bei Asaad, ich halte bis zu 3 Personen gleichzeitig im CC (Verführung, Verbannen + Furcht), ich spotte als Hexer teilweise per sengender Schmerz oder alternativ (wenn ich schnell genug bin) per Mülltüte.
Mein Todesritter cct notfalls AoE (die 10 Sekundenfähigkeit), springt in Blutpräsenz oder nutzt alternativ Spotts als Frostie, arbeitet beim letzten Boss in den Schwarzfelshöhen mit der Armee (nein, ihr müsst nicht kiten, liebe DDs), macht brav den Strahl als Tank oder tötet Bosse noch, nachdem der Rest schon lange tot sind (der 5 Minuten Kampf in Burg Schattenfang gegen den Ampelgiftfutzie).
Mein Bärchen schaltet sogar 2 Sekunden in Bosskämpfen auf Gelassenheit, nur um in HdU noch Leute zu retten beim ersten Boss.

All das sind Beispiele aus der letzten Woche...


----------



## RedShirt (3. Juni 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> All diese mistigen Gruppen haben mich gelehrt, das man alles selbst machen muss, weil es sonst immer "Idioten" (Tschuldigung) gibt, die irgend einen Mist veranstalten.
> 
> Hoffentlich wird das kein Dauerzustand. Ich will in Ruhe spielen und nicht für alles verantwortlich sein.



Herzlichen Glückwunsch.

Ihr empfohlener Beruf ist: Random-Tank

3 Leute dabei, damits schneller geht mit dem Umfallen der Mobs
1 Leut dabei, dass man auch mal anderes machen kann als Selbstheilung.


----------



## nulir (3. Juni 2011)

RedShirt schrieb:


> 3 Leute dabei, damits schneller geht mit dem Umfallen der Mobs



leider muss ich als heiler feststellen das es bei einigen bossen besser geht wenn oben genannte 3 (wenn sie mal wieder nicht aus bodenefeckten und sonstigem rennen) umfallen laesst und den rest allein mit dem tank macht, dann klappts oft besser. traurig aber wahr!


----------



## Doofkatze (3. Juni 2011)

nulir schrieb:


> leider muss ich als heiler feststellen das es bei einigen bossen besser geht wenn oben genannte 3 (wenn sie mal wieder nicht aus bodenefeckten und sonstigem rennen) umfallen laesst und den rest allein mit dem tank macht, dann klappts oft besser. traurig aber wahr!




Ich arbeite ja langsam einen Heiler hoch (mag ich ja gar nicht)

Wahrscheinlich hotte ich dann einfach nur wie damals vor Cata angekündigt...


----------



## Kyrador (3. Juni 2011)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch.
> 
> Ihr empfohlener Beruf ist: Random-Tank
> 
> ...



Ich kenn da ne bessere Möglichkeit  sich einfach ne bessere Hälfte anlachen, heiraten (damit sie nicht auf Idee kommt, beim nächsten Wipe abzuhauen ) und ihr dann auf 3 Meter Entfernung mitteilen, was sie machen soll  was glaubst du, was das wunder wirkt ("Mach mal den Buff vom Mob weg!" - "Unterbrich mal den Zauberer!" - "HELDENTUM, OMG!" etc.) 
Ich find das chillig... ich tanke, sie macht Schaden und wir brauchen uns nicht damit rumärgern, dass irgendwas schiefläuft... es sei denn, der Heiler geht im Kampf afk -.-


----------



## Manaori (3. Juni 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Ich kenn da ne bessere Möglichkeit  sich einfach ne bessere Hälfte anlachen, heiraten (damit sie nicht auf Idee kommt, beim nächsten Wipe abzuhauen ) und ihr dann auf 3 Meter Entfernung mitteilen, was sie machen soll  was glaubst du, was das wunder wirkt ("Mach mal den Buff vom Mob weg!" - "Unterbrich mal den Zauberer!" - "HELDENTUM, OMG!" etc.)
> Ich find das chillig... ich tanke, sie macht Schaden und wir brauchen uns nicht damit rumärgern, dass irgendwas schiefläuft... es sei denn, der Heiler geht im Kampf afk -.-



Dann solltest du ihr sagen, dass sie gefälligst heilen soll


----------



## Valdrasiala (3. Juni 2011)

Ich weiß nicht, ich weiß nicht... Ich finde es bisher besser, wenn meine bessere Hälfte neben dem PC steht und hin und wieder den Kopf schüttelt über mein "Tun und Machen" in der digitalen Welt. Die soll besser bei Titan Quest und co bleiben


----------



## RedShirt (3. Juni 2011)

Bollwerk, Boss 1 ... "Heal me, quickly!"

Auch ne Ehebeschäftigung...


----------



## Kyrador (3. Juni 2011)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Bollwerk, Boss 1 ... "Heal me, quickly!"
> 
> Auch ne Ehebeschäftigung...



Wohl eher der zweite Boss aus dem Schattenlabyrinth:
"Time for fun!"


----------



## salroe5Pan (4. Juni 2011)

Hatte heute auch wieder Erlebnisse der unterschiedlichsten Art...



Meine Heilerin hat nun die 80, bzw inzwischen die 81 erklommen und "darf" sich über Cata-inis freuen.
Leider hat mein Gear diese Entwicklung noch nicht so ganz mitgemacht, weshalb ich mich eigentlich noch nicht so richtig in die Instanzen traue.

Ein kleines Beispiel:
heute morgen (noch 80 und dadurch möglich) zuerst Burg Utgarde hero. Die Gruppe war gut, aus dem Kampf kam ich mit 3/4 bis fast komplettem Mana und war dementsprechend motiviert.
Doch der nächste Invite war... pdc.
_Ok_, dachte ich. _Etwas herausfordernder_._ ... Etwas..._*hust*

Zuerst war die Ini extrem verbugt, von ca 6-7x anfangen, verschwindende Gegner usw war alles dabei.
Dann kamen die ersten drei grösseren Mobs - und da fings an. Ich kam total mit dem Heilen nicht mehr hinterher, Tank und DD's frassen mehr Schaden, als ich jemals hätte wegheilen können, alle CD's waren gezündet, alle Heilungen auf Cooldown, ich oom - und die Gruppe tot.
Nebenbei bemerkt stand mind. einer der DD's ständig in einer schön giftgrünen Pfütze, wo normalerweise jeder normale Menschenverstand etwas von _Grün = Unschön = aua = tot_ denken könnte, aber die sahen dies wohl eher als eine nette Bodenplattenverzierung an. Bis sie sie von unten betrachten konnten.
Der Pala wollte mir noch hilfreiche Tips geben wie Chakra-Einstellung auf Grp-Heal, war ja alles schön und gut, es waren nur 2 davon Ranges, was die Wirksamkeit eines Heilkreises meiner Meinung nach erheblich vermindert.

Ich bin dann schliesslich aus der Gruppe raus, um ihnen die Möglichkeit auf einen besseren Heiler zu geben, und denke, dass hier wohl meine Unerfahrenheit sich mit einigem Movement(less) gepaart hatte...




Keine Ahnung, woher ich den Mut nahm nach diesem Erlebnis, aber tatsächlich... ich meldete mich (mit wenig besserem Gear) heute abend noch Random an für CATA.
Irgendwie wollt ich's wissen - bin ich so doof oder ists einfach halt schwieriger?
Fazit: beides. Es kam Thron der Gezeiten, Bärchen als Tank, 2 Ranges wieder und ein Schurke. 

Der erste Boss ging direkt einfach nach den Mobgruppen. War zwar oom am Schluss, aber mein Schattengeist war so lieb und half mir über die letzte Hau-Strecke hinweg.
Ab danach gings harziger und DD-wieder-vom-Boden-kratz (und manchmal auch Heilerin) weiter. Den dritten Boss liessen wir aus, bei den kleinen fiesen Wasser-Ele's gabs dann wieder einen Beinahe-Wipe. 
Und beim Endboss gabs etwas Probleme, weil einer der DD's früh starb und ein zweiter lieber die Seuchenmobs hauen wollte, die der Tank kiten muss.
Am Schluss lagen danach aber Endboss, Heiler und zwei DD's friedlich nebeneinander, während der Tank und der letzte DD triumphierend ihre Waffen gen Himmel streckten. Oder wahrscheinlich eher sich den Schweiss von der Stirn wischten.

*Danke an diese letzte Gruppe*. Ihr habt mich üben lassen statt raus zu voten, habt meine diversen Patzer hingenommen und mir etwas auf den Weg gegeben; 
a) es gibt noch coole Leute im df
b) Cata-Inis sind zwar viel schwieriger - aber machbar



Übrigens liess ich mir danach von einem unserer Schneider die ersten zwei Geistheiler-Sachen herstellen. Man will doch schön aussehen 

Gruss
salroe


----------



## SASSE1985 (6. Juni 2011)

Nachdem ich die letzten Tage meinen Mage-Twink gelevelt hab, war ich gestern abend mal wieder mit Tante Venus in 'ner Ini.
Normale HC-Ini sollte es sein, ich wollte mich ein wenig entspannen.
Invite kam, wir landeten HdU, buffen und go. Wie immer nehme ich den Tank in den Fokus und denk mir so: "Nanu, der hat aber wenig HP oO"
Also mal etwas genauer angeschaut den Typen. "318,333,346,318,316,333,316,... WTF ?"
Der nette Herr Pala kam auf nen Equip-Schnitt von 321 ... aber eigentlich brauchte man doch 329 für HC ? Komisch komisch.
Also mal ein "MOM MAL" in den Chat gerufen und den Pala drauf angesprochen. "Is das dein Ernst mit dem Equip ? 321"
Antwort: "Jo, Equip fällt ja net vom Himmel"
...
Ja nee, is klar. Und nachts is dunkler als draussen -.-'
...
er meinte dann noch er käme auf 331 (offensichtlich, sonst wäre er ja net in die HC gekommen) Oo
naja, vermutlich hatte er recht. 'vllt' hatte er ja noch ein wenig unpassenderes Equip im Inventar.
Langer Rede, kurzer Sinn.
"Naja, ich hoffe mal du spieltst besser als dein Equipment is .."
Im Sinne von "let's give it a try".
Und tatsächlich, erster Boss ohne Wipe (wenn auch wieder die Probleme mit "wir gehen alle rechts, dann links" .. *blubb* schon stehen 2 links Oo), Kamel-Boss ohne Wipe, und ihr dürft raten wessen Verdienst das war 
Ok, bei den 4 Ele's is mir der DK weggestorben, aber das lag daran das er schon die ganze Zeit alle AoE's mitnehmen musste, und natürlich auch beim Feuer-Ele. Tja, aber da der Tank auch im AoE stehen blieb .. tunnel, helles Licht, schon mal gehört ?
Aber um mal zum Punkt zu kommen. Dunkler-Flecken-Boss und Endboss lagen dann auch noch ohne Wipe, aber die Frage, ob wir Lust hätten die anderen auch noch zu machen .. naja, die hätte sich der Tank stecken lassen können.
Sagen wir mal so, wäre nicht meine Lieblings-Gilden-Magierin mit 16k DPS dabei gewesen (nur 16k, sie hätte sonst auch gleich tanken können ^^ ) und wäre ich nicht so ein netter Mensch .. es wäre bestimmt ein schöner Abend geworden -.-*
Wollte nur sagen, dass ich es eine Frechheit finde, sich so als Tank anzumelden. Und dann wahrscheinlich noch nen Beutel bekommen.
Wenn ich überlege welche Kriterien ich für mich selbst bezüglich HC-Inis aufgestellt hab .. vllt übertrieben, aber der Erfolg gibt/gab mir Recht ..
So, *mimimi* Ende ^^

In diesem Sinne, MfG, Venus/Aoth/'what ever'


----------



## Doofkatze (6. Juni 2011)

Auch dieses Wochenende war ich in einigen Instanzen. Es lässt sich damit zusammenfassen, das ich jedes Mal "begeistert" war, wenn ich NICHT Tank war.

Vorauslaufende Tanks im ersten HC Gehversuch in Burg Schattenfang unseres neuen Palatwinks mit ILVL 329 (ja, sie hat es angekündigt).

Der eine war so von sich überzeugt, das er Ghule nur raumweise geholt hat. Dann schließlich kam ein Grüntal-Pull durch eine Flammenkugel, was zu einem Wipe führte und dann nochmal ein "regulärer" Wipe, einfach da der Tank mal wieder losgespurtet ist ohne zu fragen, während wir noch auf Bufffood und Buffs warteten.
Dieser verließ dann ohne Kommentar die Gruppe.
Neuer Tank, gleiches Spiel. Dieses mal standen wir aber so günstig, das er Grüntal gar nicht mehr beäugt hat. Los ging es nach Ankündigung der Heilerin und Begrüßung der anderen Mitspieler ohne eine Äußerung von ihm, wieder wie ein bekloppter schon an den nächsten Gruppen gekämpft, während wir nichtmal die hier hatten.
So kam es vor,  das wir an den Giftghulen in diesem Zwischengang vor den Gargoyles noch geplündert haben, während er schon Ghule + Gargoyles bei sich hatte.
Im TS gab es wiederholt natürlich negative Reaktionen, sodass ich das neue Tanklein dann aufgefordert habe, etwas langsamer zu machen, da wir nicht hinterher kommen.
Nachdem er so weiter machte, gab es eine neue Aufforderung, dieses mal mit der Reaktion, das ich doch der einzige wäre, der "rumheulen" würde.
Danach schrieb ein Gildenmitglied, das er es genauso sieht, aber halt mit im TS ist und es kam kein weiterer Kommentar, sondern es ging durch bis zum Endboss mit seinem Wahnsinnsspeed (und zahlreichen sicheren Herzpässen für den neuen Palatwink).
Nach dem Endboss die überaus freundliche Verabschiedung des Tanks "hauter ihr Luschen" und weg war er.

Schwarzfelshöhen hc, meine erste Random HC als Solo Tank (mein Maintank).
Es fühlte sich anders an, als wie gewohnt meine Gildies dabei zu haben. Alle anderen 4 waren eine Gildengruppe.
Gewohnt flügte ich schön brav durch die Mobgruppen, zündete immer, selbst einen Fehlpull (Aufregung :>) beim ersten Boss kommentierte ich mit "ruhig bleiben" und so töteten wir auch diesen ohne große Probleme.
Bei Corla die übliche Nachfrage, ob es auch jeder kennt, was freundlich mit einem "ja" beantwortet wurde.
Corla jedoch wurde ein Chaos, einfach weil kurz vor Ende 2 der 3 Strahlen zu Zeloten wurden, was ich dann zu Ende tanken durfte.
Mit einem "ihr spinnt doch " beendete ich den Bosskampf, da es einfach für mich recht witzig aussah.
Diesmal jedoch ein Spruch wie "noch ne Beleidigung und du fliegst".

Wunderbar war noch Schwarzfelshöhen HC gestern Abend mit meinem neuen Twinkbärchen.
Mit dabei: Palatwinkheiler (mittlerweile 341), üch (338), Gildenhexer (354) sowie Random Schurke (340, halb unverzaubert) und Random Schamane (334, ganz unverzaubert).
Schamanchen folgte meiner Ansage, sich bei Corla eher auf dem Strahl zu konzentrieren als auf den Schaden, der Schurke als mittlerer Strahl konnte auch nur die halbe Kampfzeit mitspielen, da er ja rückwärts aus dem Strahl ging. So dauerte Corla dann eben ein wenig länger als normal 
Den Flammenboss kann ich relativ gut kiten, der ging sauber bei 11 Stacks runter.
Der Endboss jedoch war eine Fehlabsprache. Ich sagte dem Schami, das er etwas auf die Adds aufpassen soll, wenn unser Hexer Probleme bekommt un dzu viel Schaden nimmt. Im Endeffekt hat Schamanchen immerhin 50.000 Schaden auf den Endboss gemacht, der Hexer als Kiter auch nicht wesentlich mehr und der Kampf zog sich.
Das ging dann so weit, das ich zwischendurch die Adds offgetankt habe, damit der...die Kiter vorm Ableben gerettet werden konnten bzw. hochgeheilt werden konnten.
Schließlich endete der Kampf mit Adds auf mir mit 20% TP, einem Heiler oom und 2 toten Kitern.
Ich muss ehrlich sagen, das ich es gut fand. Der Kampf hatte was, einfach weil dieses abspotten des Tanks, um den...die Kiter hochheilen zu können wirklich spannend war. Unsere Heilerin war da merkwürdigerweise anderer Meinung


----------



## Russelkurt (6. Juni 2011)

sagt der druide zum pala: SDM bitte. 2 minuten später: sdm bitte. nochmal 2 minuten später SDM BITTE!!!!!11 PALA!!! HALLOOOO????!!!!

was bufft der pala? sdk^^ woraufhin der druide völlig am rad dreht und ein buff-battle beginnt, was der druide gewann, da jemand einfach den retri rausgewählt hat, da der dudu unser bäumchen war 

der ganze stress für eine nonhero ini unter stufe 85 wegen einem pala, der so gespielt hat, wie barlow sie in seinen blogs beschrieben hat xD


----------



## Feuerkatze (6. Juni 2011)

So nen Pala hatte ich gestern auch. Ini startet, ich buffe alle mit mdw. Mitten in der ersten Gruppe kommt vom Tankpala "mdw bitte" und das kam dann immer wieder mal. Ich dachte mir nur häh? 

Der DK in der Gruppe war ständig low und auch der Pala war eher ein Manaloch, aber darauf warten, dass ich das mal zurückregge, das war nicht drin. Immerhin hatte mir der Mage freundlicherweise ein Tischchen gestellt und ich habe jede noch so kurze Möglichkeit genutzt was zu trinken. 

Mein Freund sass neben mir und meinte: verlass die Gruppe, oder schimpf zumindest mal, das ist doch echt nicht zum aushalten, wieso machst du das nur? 

Beim Schmiedemeister (ja es war mal wieder Grim Batol, der Dungeonfinder findet es wohl witzig mich immer dorthin zu schicken) kamen dann zwei Wipes, der Jäger (der einzige, der halbwegs wusste was zu tun war) verabschiedete sich, und ich schloss mich da an. 


Dagegen ein anderes Erlebnis in HdU. Ich kam mal wieder in eine Ini die schon gestartet war, aber noch vor dem ersten Boss. Wieso der Heiler die Gruppe verlassen hatte ist mir nicht wirklich klar geworden. Der Tank hat Markiert. Es wurde CCt, ich habe mich gelangweilt. Es wurde gefragt, ob wir alles machen wollen oder nur das wichtigste

Schurke: lass alles machen
Mage: nur das wichtigste
Ich: Egal
Jäger: sagt nix

Es wurde gewürfelt und wir machten alles. Kurz vorm Kamelboss kam ein Whisper vom Tank (Krieger) "gehts mit dem Heilen, ich hab grad erst umgeskillt" und ich dachte nur "WTF, ich hab mich gelangweilt und du warst im DD-Spec?" Er hatte wohl nur die Klamotten und die Stance gewechselt, aber nicht die Skillung. 

Wir hatten nur einen Wipe beim Schattenboss, weil niemand auf die Portale ging. Das passiert halt, wenn man nicht mehr alles in so einer Ini macht. Keiner kennt mehr die Taktiken der ausgelassenen Bosse, dann macht man sie nicht, weil man die Taktik nicht kennt und dann kennen noch weniger die Taktik. 

Ansonsten ein angenehmer Run. So darf das sein. 
Ei


----------



## Tomratz (8. Juni 2011)

Ist vielleicht ein bisschen off topic, aber nach meiner ersten WotlK-Ini mit dem Magetwink wird mir langsam bewusst, warum so viele Neu-80er an den Cata-Inis scheitern.

Der kleine Magier wurde am WE 70 und ich hab ihn dann Gestern mal im Trottellotto angemeldet (da ich mir meine Zeit nicht immer selbst einteilen kann, lass ich es meistens beim questen, nicht dass ich dann mitten in der Ini off gehen muss weil meine Lebensgefährtin nach Hause kommt).

Nach ca. 5 Minuten kam der Invite und es ging in die Burg (na ja, soviel Auswahl gibts auf 70 noch nicht, entweder Burg oder Nexxus).

Nach einer kurzen Begrüßung wurde auch durchgebufft und los ging der Run. Ich sage bewusst run, denn es ging da durch wie ein heisses Messer durch Butter. Der Tank hatte nie Probleme mit der Aggro, vielleicht auch deshalb weil die Mobs wohl schon beim Anblick unserer Imbatruppe von alleine umfielen.

Die meiste Zeit habe ich gewartet bis der Tank die Mobs bei sich hatte, hab sie dann mit meinem Wasserele ins Eis gepackt und dann mit Blizzard unter ihnen gewütet. Die armen Dinger hatten nicht die Spur einer Chance. Was mich persönlich dabei halt stört ist die Tatsache, dass man irgendwie auf die Einknopfspielweise eingeschworen wird, wenn die Mobs so leicht fallen.

Bei der Mobgruppe vor Keleseth hab ich dann mal Spaßhalber einen gesheept, der wurde dann instant vom DK-DD mit Todesgriff gepullt, na ja, wenigstens für ne halbe Sekunde ist da mal ne Schildkröte rumgelaufen  .

Der Boss selbst ist zu einer Witzfigur verkommen, lag in 44 Sekunden. Hierbei ist mir aufgefallen, dass sich keiner (ausser mir) um das Eisgrab gekümmert hat, in dem einer der DD eingesperrt war. Auch da graut es mir davor, dass diese Leute dann 80 oder sogar 85 werden und dann z.B. in HdU bei dem Wasserele auch die eingesperrten Mitspieler nicht raushauen.

Alles in allem wars trotzdem ein lustiger Run, ich glaube der Heiler war auf Platz 3 im Schaden (ansonsten hätt er sich wahrscheinlich zu Tode gelangweilt) und mein kleiner Frostmage durfte sich darüber freuen, dass der auch anwesende Arkanmagier nur die Hälfte meiner Damage gemacht hat (Anfangs hatte ich bissel Schiß, immer der letzte im Penismeter zu sein, ein bisschen färbt dieser DpS-Wahn leider auch auf mich ab). Entweder konnte er seinen Char noch weniger spielen als ich den Frostmage oder er hatte einfach keinen grossen Bock mehr zu machen als notwendig.

Wie bereits am Anfang gesagt; wenn diese Leute dann auch auf 80 in den Cata-Inis so weiterspielen, wundert es mich nicht, dass die Randomgruppen so schlecht geworden sind.

Jedenfalls werd ich in nächster Zeit doch mal öfter über den DF in Inis gehen, 33K XP, dafür, dass man paar Mobs bombt, sind ja sooooo schlecht auch nicht und die Lowmobs geben ja auch noch XP


----------



## Valdrasiala (8. Juni 2011)

Ich habe es gestern mal wieder probiert. Hab mich als DD komplett random angemeldet.

30 Minuten später stand ich dann in ZA. Es ging flott los, erster Boss fiel wie Butter, auf zum zweiten. Auch die beiden Bärenreiter oben auf der Treppe liefen wie geschmiert. Bei 50% wurden sie gestunnt und stiegen deswegen nicht vom Mount ab. Ich dachte zugegebenermaßen schon an die Chance auf einen Bären, so gut wie das anfangs lief... Aber dann ging es leider los. Der Heiler (Schamane), leider einziger Fern-CC in einer Gruppe aus Paladinen, Kriegern und Todesrittern, lief vor, um den Caster in der Gruppe vor dem Bärenboss zu froggen. *plopp* *quak* Wipe. Weil der Tank nicht bereit war, der Heiler somit tot und die Gruppe kurz danach auch. Nun, Zeit war noch für drei Kisten, also "ogog", Aufstellung, weiter. Boss fiel schnell, auf zum dritten. Und wieder rennt der Heiler... Verdammt, ein Deja-Vu!... Kurz bevor ich wiedermal bei Bob landete, ploppte ein Lootfenster mit den epischen Platten-DD-Stiefeln auf. Aha, der braune Punkt auf der Mini-Map, der nicht bei unserer Gruppe war, mußte wohl der Tank gewesen sein, der die zweite Kiste öffnete. Im Chat lese ich Gier, Gier, Gier, Bedarf und drücke auf... hä? warum zur Hölle würfelt der Tank Bedarf? Vielleicht verdrückt, auch mal auf Bedarf gedrückt - natürlich gewinnt es der Tank. Also will ich eine nette Nachricht schreiben und mich ein wenig beschweren bzw ihn bitten, mir das Item zu überlassen, aber *schwupps* geht das Fenster auf, dass ein Mitspieler die Gruppe verlassen hat. *facepalm*

Zum Glück habe ich besagte Stiefel im zweiten Run bekommen, der wesentlich unentspannter lief. Die zweite Kiste bekamen wir noch gerade so, danach löste sich die Gruppe auch schon auf, weil Tank und Heiler gleichzeitig die Gruppe verliesen.

Fazit: Ich hasse Randoms.


----------



## PewPewPew (8. Juni 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Fazit: Ich hasse Randoms.



Willkommen bei World of Warcraft, geht das net jeden so?


----------



## RedShirt (8. Juni 2011)

Tomratz schrieb:


> und mein kleiner Frostmage durfte sich darüber freuen, dass der auch anwesende Arkanmagier nur die Hälfte meiner Damage gemacht hat



Channeling Arcane Blast...... 0%....50%.... oh Mob down... Zielwechsel....
Channeling Arcane Blast...... 0%....50%.... 75% oh Mob down... Zielwechsel....
Channeling Arcane Blast...... 0%....50%.... oh Mob down... Zielwechsel....
...etc

Als Arkanmagier kann man den Hauptangriff so gut wie garnicht einsetzen, oder man hittet so stark, daß der Overkill höher als der angerichtete Schaden ist =) nix mit 1 Sek Eislanzen reinfetzen...

Klar, daß der kaum Damage macht. Ein Dauerfeuer-Add fehlt ihm auch.


----------



## Urobeson (8. Juni 2011)

Gestern habe ich mich mal wieder, mit ein paar Freunden in den DF gewagt.

BRC:
Bei Corla, hat der Shadow, einziger Random, leider das mit den Strahlen verbeutelt. Also hats uns zerlegt, nur er entkam. Boss war weg, er steht rum und steht und steht. Dann ein Anflug von Aktivität, er will doch tatsächlich rezzen. Er fängt an, unterbricht, rennt los und zack war Corla an ihm dran. Ergo auch tot. Also alle laufen, während er sich verdrückte. Es kam ein Magier von unserem Server nach und jaaaaa...
Zu unserem Setup muss man sagen wir waren DK-Tank, zwei Vergelter, Schamiheiler und eben dann der Mage. Bei Corla geht das in dem Setup noch gerade. Heiler nimmt einen Strahl, Tank nimmt einen und Mage... Pullt der doch. Also los. Joar, er stand dann erstmal rum (war ein Bodypull), also bin ich mit meiner Vergelter in den dritten Strahl. Auf Anweisung des Tank dann mit dem zweiten Vergelter gewechselt, da mein Schaden höher ist. Magier steht rum. Also kloppen, quasi als einziger DD, ging dann auch ganz gut. Irgendwann reagierte der Magier dann doch und fing an Schaden zu machen, oder etwas das er dafür hielt. Corla liegt, also weiter.
Tja, statt zwei Trashgruppen zu ignorieren hat er sie uns auch, wieder per Bodypull zugelost. Aber alles kein Problem. So lief es dann auch relativ unspäktakulär bis Bella. Dort ccte er den hintersten Hund aber nicht den zweiten weiter vorne. Also erst den Kleinen hauen, während unser Schami den zweiten schön gefroscht hält bis der Magier den rausholte und nicht mehr hergab. Aber auch dieser Versuch uns zu wipen hatte keinen Erfolg. Dann noch beim Endboss hat es etwas gedauert bis er merkte, dass ich in Tankspec den Boss mit geschnappt hatte und unser DK-Tank die drei anderen hatte.

Grim:
Sehr angenehm, diesmal mit zwei Random rein, einer Gobopriesterin und ich muss gestehen den zweiten hab ich vergessen. Aber es lief wie geschmiert, keine Probleme. Die Priesterin meinte nur etwas langsam, da deren Equip noch nicht so toll war. Das haben wir dann auch gemacht und es war einfach toll. Mit den Drachen konnten wir auch gut den Trash bearbeiten so, dass wir nur selten wirklich mal einen CC setzen um die Priesterin zu entlasten. Vielen Dank hier nochmal an die zwei Spieler. Die Priesterin wollte auch gerne noch mehr Runs machen aber da es schon spät war mussten wir leider ablehnen.


----------



## Tomratz (8. Juni 2011)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Channeling Arcane Blast...... 0%....50%.... oh Mob down... Zielwechsel....
> Channeling Arcane Blast...... 0%....50%.... 75% oh Mob down... Zielwechsel....
> Channeling Arcane Blast...... 0%....50%.... oh Mob down... Zielwechsel....
> ...etc
> ...




Danke für die Erläuterung  , hatte mich schon gewundert.

Da wird einem in den meisten Guides eingeredet dass der Frostmage zwar gut beim leveln ist, aber in Inis völlig abk... und dass der Feuer- aber auch der Arkanmage weit bessere Eigenschaften in Inis haben, und dann stellt man in der Realität fest, dass das zumindest in den Lowinis (und als solche würd ich WotlK-Inis bezeichnen) für den Arkanmagier nicht stimmt.

Ich hab als Zweitskillung Feuer, bin aber irgendwie momentan noch nicht in der Lage, damit was gescheites anzufangen.


----------



## Metadron72 (8. Juni 2011)

Tomratz schrieb:


> Danke für die Erläuterung  , hatte mich schon gewundert.
> 
> Da wird einem in den meisten Guides eingeredet dass der Frostmage zwar gut beim leveln ist, aber in Inis völlig abk... und dass der Feuer- aber auch der Arkanmage weit bessere Eigenschaften in Inis haben, und dann stellt man in der Realität fest, dass das zumindest in den Lowinis (und als solche würd ich WotlK-Inis bezeichnen) für den Arkanmagier nicht stimmt.
> 
> Ich hab als Zweitskillung Feuer, bin aber irgendwie momentan noch nicht in der Lage, damit was gescheites anzufangen.




umso niedrigstufiger/einfacher die inis sind, desto mehr musst du als arkan gegen die spielmechanik spielen. z.b. niemals auf das ziel ballern wo alle drauf gehen, sondern nen eigenes nehmen und bei ca 20% life aufs nächste tabben.
das ist natürlich murks, wenn man ne ini "richtig" spielen will, aber das tut in der realität ja eh keiner mehr in den low inis.


----------



## krampus94 (8. Juni 2011)

ich seh noch eine negatvie entwicklung ...der heal schreibt mom bitte umspeccn..was tut der tank?? er läuft in die mob gruppe und stirbt^^..dann schreibt er: heal was isn los mit dir warum heilst mich net? er geht raus...der nächste sagt nicht mal hallo..und in grim hat er den einen boss hinten ausgelassn obwohl alle gesagt haben bitte machen..er kürschnert alle mobs die gehn..ich habe bis dato keines gekürschnert weil mir das nicht soo wichtig ist, auf alle fälle kürschner ich EINES ..er schreibt dann rein wenn du mir alles weg kürschnerst kann ich gleich ausnen rehe klatschn und er geht raus..nja neuen suchen waren fast fertig..beim endboss fragte ich höflich wer das rechte/ linke add killt? ..keine antwort von der gruppe ich dachte mhh?? ..ich dachte sein wir nett ich stell slow totem..nja es muss ja nicht zu 100% gegner slown..wenn nicht geskillt als ele halt^^..nja jeder regte sich auf das ich es nciht stelle^^..wipe-->nächster try-->ich sagt priest macht rechts mit rouge und ich mach mit heal links..alle sagten ok ..der priest ging auf mein add und der rouge ging auf boss-->wipe-->last try..tank ging raus und sagte unfähige gruppe -.- ..neuer tank der gleich alles festgelegt hatte wer was macht..so gefällt mir das ^^

nja kotzt alles ein wenig^^


----------



## vortigaunt (8. Juni 2011)

Russelkurt schrieb:


> sagt der druide zum pala: SDM bitte. 2 minuten später: sdm bitte. nochmal 2 minuten später SDM BITTE!!!!!11 PALA!!! HALLOOOO????!!!!
> 
> was bufft der pala? sdk^^ woraufhin der druide völlig am rad dreht und ein buff-battle beginnt, was der druide gewann, da jemand einfach den retri rausgewählt hat, da der dudu unser bäumchen war
> 
> der ganze stress für eine nonhero ini unter stufe 85 wegen einem pala, der so gespielt hat, wie barlow sie in seinen blogs beschrieben hat xD



hatt ich gestern auch in Grim Batol...

Sag zum Tank er soll bitte SDM buffen da des Jägers Pet Kings gibt...keine Antwort...wie immer

Nach der 1. Mobgruppe war er dann auch wortlos verschwunden, aber SDM gabs noch.

Warum kriegen die meisten leute nichmal das Maul auf? Er hätt doch wenigsten sagen können "LMAA" oder was?oO


----------



## Rakiem (8. Juni 2011)

Gerade eben ZG mit meim Mage gemacht.

Tank geht noch vor dem 1. Mob aus der Gruppe (warum auch immer?)
Nach kurzer Wartezeit kam ein neuer. Sah schon mal gut equipt aus, was einen immer schon mal ein Stück erleichtert.
Dieser stürmte dann auch direkt los. Erst dachte ich "Der arme Heiler" aber oh Wunder....die Monster fiehlen wie geschmiert. Der Heiler kam auch ohne Probleme mit dem Tempo des Tank mit. Die Bosse fiehlen einer nach dem anderen in Rekord Tempo und der Trash lag schon im Dreck bevor die überhaupt registrierten was da mit ihnen geschah. Es droppte dann unten bei der Panther Dame soger der "Schnelle Zullianische Panther" (hab ihn aber leider nicht bekommen ^^)

Bei Jin'Do verließ uns dann einfach mitten im Kampf ein DD. Gott weiß wieso...naja...hätten es fast mit nur 2 DDs geschafft...letzte Kette hatte vielleicht noch 10% aber dann wars einfach zu heftig mit den Geistern. 
Egal...neuer DD war schnell gefunden und Boss lag danach direkt wieder in Rekord Zeit.

Hab dann am Ende doch mal das Recount aufgemacht und dann wurde mir einiges klar, warum das diesmal so locker flockig von statten ging. Wir DDs hatten alle so 20-22k Dps...der Tank war mit 14k auch gut dabei. 

Fazit zu diesem Run: Sehr entspannt. Ich wünschte nur ich hätte mal solche DDs und so nen Heiler wenn ich mit meim Tank da unterwegs bin. Aber ich erwische anscheinend immer nur die Dps Leichen und Faceroll Heiler -.-


----------



## Virikas (8. Juni 2011)

Grim Batol hab ich mich schon dran gewöhnt, dass ich wenn ichs mittem Bärchen tanke, einfach beide Adds ancharge und mit Infizierte Wunden belege.. 
Macht ja sonst eh keiner ^^


----------



## Nisbo (8. Juni 2011)

DPS misst man ja auch man Boss und nicht im Trash wo z.B. beim WL nichtmal die Dots vernünftig schaden machen noch das Schmuckstück hochgestackt ist usw wenn man single Target abarbeitet. Klar, omen rauf auf einen der Mobs, teufelswache rein, Hand rein, wache wirbeln lassen, saaten, Schattenflamme und dann gemütlich mit Höllenfeuer reinstellen, so kann man sein DPS ja gut pushen aber sagt nicht wirklich viel aus ^^ genau wie gesamt DPS mit dem EisBuff in ZG ist auch nicht sehr aussagekräftig. Des weiteren mindert Gruppensupport wie kicken oder entwaffnen den eigenen Schaden. Ich bin da kein Befürworter vom overall DPS ok aber das wird hier jetzt offtopic.

Erstaunlicher weise muß ich die Gruppen der letzten tage mal lohnen mit denen ich in ZG und ZA war, bis auf nen Tank der mal nen Boss pullt und dann einfach abhaut und uns verrecken läßt, die normalen "Leaves" nach nem Boss weil was nicht gedropt ist (wobei das ist nichtmal so schlimm finde ich) gab es nichts zu berichten.

Hat sich keiner so angestellt das man es hier erwähnen müßte.

Der letzte ZA run war aber doch noch etwas lustig, zum 1. Boss alles fix durch, rüber zum 2. ohne Pat zu adden (schon viel wert) auch der Tash bis vor der Platform kein Problem und dann da das übliche, CC wenn die Mobs hinten sind, hatte dann noch vorne an der kante versucht einen ins Fear zu nehmen aber der wurde dann gleich entweiht und der Tank hat sich verkrümelt incl 1 DD. Kurz vorher hatte ich zu meiner Freundin noch gesagt, super Gruppe ^^

OK neuer Tank und neuer DD und weiter ging gemütlich mit rumgeflaxe im Chat, haben dann erstmal auf dem Weg zum 3. Boss gleich 2 mal Bob besucht wegen der rumalberei aber keiner hat gemeckert, dann normal bis zum Endboss durch. Wollten erst noch eine INI machen aber war dann doch schon etwas später. Auf jeden Fall gehts auch ruhig zu wenn man mal umfällt und man kann trotzdem Spaß haben.


----------



## Tomratz (9. Juni 2011)

Nisbo schrieb:


> DPS misst man ja auch man Boss und nicht im Trash wo z.B. beim WL nichtmal die Dots vernünftig schaden machen noch das Schmuckstück hochgestackt ist usw wenn man single Target abarbeitet.



DPS bei Trash ist auch nicht wirklich interessant, jedoch hast du immer wieder Spezialisten dabei, die Recount direkt nach ner gebombten Trashgruppe posten  

Ich selbst nutze Recount für mich selbst, indem ich nachschaue mit was ein vergleichbarer DD (also im Idealfall auch ein Frostmage) den meisten Schaden macht, oder indem ich mir ansehe, wo mein hauptsächlicher Schaden herkommt, das ganze jedenfalls um meinen Char insgesamt besser zu verstehen und ggfs. an Verbesserungen zu arbeiten.

Einen Recountpost wird man von mir im Normalfall nie sehen, es sei denn, irgend so ein "Trashdps"-Dödel postet ständig Recount und macht dann beim Boss keinen ordentlichen Schaden. Selbst schon oft genug gesehen dass solche Spezialisten beim Trash zwar fürchterlich rausballern, Singletarget (Boss) dann aber kläglich abschmieren. Da ich vor dem Boss gerne mein Recount zurücksetze (sowohl mit dem Heiler als auch mit dem DD) ist es manchmal recht amüsant, direkt nach dem Bosskampf dann Recount zu posten und zu zeigen, dass der Imbaroxxorüberdamagemaker eben nur Bombschaden, aber keinen Singletargetschaden bringt.

Lustig ist das auch, wenn ich mit dem Heiler mal die gewirkte Heilung auf solche Obertrottel (die ja dann doch öfter mal die Aggro vom Tank klauen) poste.


----------



## Stevesteel (9. Juni 2011)

Tomratz schrieb:


> DPS bei Trash ist auch nicht wirklich interessant, jedoch hast du immer wieder Spezialisten dabei, die Recount direkt nach ner gebombten Trashgruppe posten
> 
> Ich selbst nutze Recount für mich selbst, indem ich nachschaue mit was ein vergleichbarer DD (also im Idealfall auch ein Frostmage) den meisten Schaden macht, oder indem ich mir ansehe, wo mein hauptsächlicher Schaden herkommt, das ganze jedenfalls um meinen Char insgesamt besser zu verstehen und ggfs. an Verbesserungen zu arbeiten.
> 
> ...



Man braucht Recount nicht zurückzusetzen, denn Bosse werden immer als einzelnes Log angelegt.


----------



## Blackout1091 (9. Juni 2011)

Ich meld mich einfach als Tank an. 
Nie probleme gehabt 

Aber wenn ich als DD gehe hab ich immer nur Mist in der Gruppe keien Ahnung warum sei es Tank , Heiler oder ein anderer DD mit 7k DPS


----------



## SwampyDraco102 (9. Juni 2011)

Gestern ZA.

Ich als Tank rein. War zwar noch nie Raiden, aber trotzdem bis auf 2 Teile full epic (das geht mit Mühe) .. 
Nach dem üblichen "huhu^^" von mir und einem "hi" von jedem anderen gings dann los 

ich frag nur: "Timerun?" ... keine Antwort, also okay, wagen wirs.

Mobs lagen in Rekordzeit, nichts wurde extra gepullt, unser Palaheiler wurde nie Oom, wir wurden und sofort mit loot einig (Bärenboss dropt Tankhelm den ich hab: Heal: "darf ich den haben?" .. ich glücklich über ein Gespräch: "klar, hab den eh schon ^^" 

Dann weiter, immer schön mit CC, stunn, unterbrechen, und vor allem Schaden! Keine hat sich dumm angestellt, außer dass beide Adds beim 3. Boss gekillt wurden. Gott sei dank hab ich als Pala mit allen 3 CDs 90% Dmgreduce, so ging das gut aus. Ein toter im Kampf wegen dem Atem und lag. Bekam sofort brezz vom Dk. War dann auch der einzigste Tote.

Nach dem 3. boss: noch !!8!! mins Zeit!  ich ruf schon: "timeruuun "

Dann durchgehetzt, in die Luchse rein, mit Pfade über das Wasser etc... Boss gelegt und mit 2 mins Restzeit den Troll befreit. Bär leider nicht bekommen.

Ab diesem Punkt fingen auch die Gespräche an. Jeder gratulierte und freute sich, und dann sind wir gemütlich zum Endboss. Danach noch für mein PvP Zeug die Trollbannaxt bekommen (Kisten zum Schluss geöffnet) und der Heiler noch mal Vergelterschuhe ^^

Alles in allem war die Gruppe zwar nicht sehr gesprächig, aber absolut perfekt (100% randoms) und schnell und fair. Es war ein toller Run und ich würde das immer wieder gerne wiederholen 


Mfg Swampy


----------



## Cantharion (9. Juni 2011)

Ihr habt den timedrun rnd gemacht?
Ich hätte den Bären fast für 15k gekauft. Oo


----------



## SwampyDraco102 (9. Juni 2011)

Cantharion schrieb:


> Ihr habt den timedrun rnd gemacht?
> Ich hätte den Bären fast für 15k gekauft. Oo



Ihr? Ich hab ne kleine Gilde mit der Familie und bin eigentlich immer Randoms unterwegs ^^ 

Und ja, Timerun geht Random =D


----------



## Bloodstalker Il (9. Juni 2011)

Ja solche grps hab ich auch teils rnd schon 3x time run geschafft aber hab auch leider teils grps die so daneben sind wo man sich fragt wie die es auf 85 geschafft haben 
Gestern z.B. za dk dd 6k dps hunter 10k dps ok, die fehlenden dps punkte hole ich mim mage locker raus, aber die spielweise dieser beiden dds war leider naja ohne worte der jäger war zu blöd seine eisfallen neu zu setzten, der dk hat jedesmal seine dots auf meinem sheep verteilt.
und so zieht sich halt ein za run ,der eigentlich nie länger dauert als so ca 45 mins ,auf die länge von 2,5h 

Selber tag andere Grp Zul gurub:
der healer stirbt in allen was man sterben kann void bei venoxxis schmettern bei mandokir (3x in 1 kampf) oh bosse gingen trotzdem down nach dem er 2x an der mob grp vor zanzil gestorben war ,da er von den geistern nicht weg lief, verlies er die grp . Heal nr2 kam also rein heal pala gutes eq, eine grp wird ausversehen geaddet er stirbt flammt die grp und geht afk, es folgt also votekick und heal Nr3. Stehen also vor der hohe priesterin und unser neu dazu gekommener holy pala healt weniger als unser raid shadow im 10er hc (und disspelt auch so gut...) dementsprechend lief der boss fight auch gut. Nach dem 3. wipe ging er ohne was zu sagen off also votekick nr2. Ich habe wirklich nichts gegen healer mit schlechten eq in za/zg aber wenn ein holy pala full epic es nicht gepacken bekommt eine grp die weder die wellen abbekommen hat noch die tränen ist das traurig...

es gibt halt immer solche und solche gruppen wobei ich der fairness halber sagen muss die guten gruppen überwiegen bei mir dafür sind halt meine schlechten gruppen so schlecht das es wirklich weh tut.


----------



## Nisbo (13. Juni 2011)

Da bei mir jetzt der nächste Twink dran ist habe ich mich dazu entschieden einen Priester zu leveln, Inis meistens als Heal was auch ganz gut geht im Anfangsbereich (bin jetzt 33)
Gnomeran, ein Ring mit Ausdauer/Wille dropt und was macht der Hunter ? PetHealGear-Need, nachfragen der Gruppe was nen Hunter mit Wille möchte wurden ignoriert.

Da der gute Levelsachen an hatte war es wohl kein Neuling. Ich denke mal nen Ring mit INT hätte ihm mehr gebracht *g*


----------



## Velynn (14. Juni 2011)

Letztens war ich die böse..
Während dem Bossfight ziemlich unkonzentriert meine Gruppe geheilt, dann kam noch wer in mein Zimmer, war noch abgelenkter, der Tank mit seinen 200irgendwas Leben stirbt mir kurzerhand weg und ich hatte einfach keinen Bock mehr und bin infight abgehauen.. War nich so mein Tag.
Eigentlich auch nicht meine Art, aber war irgendwie enttäuscht, dass mir nun der Tank abgekrazt ist. Is mir in den vorherigen Heros ned passiert :>..


----------



## Valdrasiala (14. Juni 2011)

Das verlängerte Wochenende war wieder voller Erlebnisse, guter sowie schlechter.

Das schlechteste: Steinerner Kern (wo auch sonst?) mit meinem Hexer-Twink. Am Anfang der Instanz , der Heiler sagt "Mom, muß umspeccen und reggen". Der Tank antwortet "OK, mach das" und pullt. Nachdem wir alle bei Bob waren, fragt der Tank noch, warum er nicht geheilt wird...
Ich meine mal, ok, die Pisa-Studie hat in Deutschland ja schon einiges bewiesen, aber so viel Dummheit hätte ich keinem Spieler zugemutet...

Das beste Erlebnis war eine random ZA Gruppe mit fast einem Bären, uns fehlten knapp 20-30 Sekunden.


----------



## RedShirt (14. Juni 2011)

Geh ich mal als DD random, passiert mir sowas.

Stam-Tank, +15% au 200k HP inkl. Buffs, ein Ego wie sonstwas, ne Lebensanzeige eines PingPongBalkens.

Aber "cc ist unnötig", rein in die 5er Gruppen in ZA. Die ersten gingen noch, den Angstschweiß vom Heiler konnte ich riechen.
Dann fiel der Tank. Ein paarmal am Trash. Ich hatte ihn schon auf ignore, also falls er geflamt hat, weiß ich das nicht mehr =) weil die geistigen Ergüsse waren nicht besser.
Am Ende nach 3 neuen Leuten, die sich das nicht mehr anschauen wollten, war endlich clear.

Liebe DDs und Heiler: das ist nicht der Standardtank. Das geht anders


----------



## Kindgenius (14. Juni 2011)

Mhm gestern eine perfekte Rndgrp in ZA gehabt. Keiner hat den anderen begrüßt, weil wir ja alle so geile Überpros sind. Ich als Tank "Nehmen so viele Timeruns wie es geht mit", keiner hat was gesagt, also -> ok.
Alles lief super, die DDs haben sogar mitgedacht und Heals gekickt usw. Medizinmänner wurden einfach weggeballert, bevor die die Schutztotems stellen konnten.
Flammenwirker wurden dem Hastebuff vom Mage beraubt, am See hat DK Wasserlauf aktiviert und am Ende hatte ich den Bären mit 2 Minuten Restzeit =)

Schlimmster Erlebnis war ein Heiler, der an jedem Mobgrp mindestens 2 Mobs CCed haben will. Mit Raidhealgear 356. Und an einem Mobgrp mit nur 2 Mobs muss unbedingt ein Mob CCed werden! Weil die ja auch so übel reinhauen. Dann ZA endlich nach 3 Stunden geschafft


----------



## Shalura (14. Juni 2011)

So "wannabe" DPS "Monster" hab ich oft genug in ZA.....Die rühmen sich teils mit 12k bomb dps im Trash(!!!), worüber ich dann nur lächel und frage, ob die denn auch mal richtig bomben könnten, weil Aggro bei mir eh selten wer knackt.So Sprüche wie: lol, 12k ist verdammt gut im Trash kommentiere ich mit: aber nicht, wenn der Tank mit 24k "bombt". Am boss schaffe ich meist um 10k, was ich dank Rache aber auch den Heilern zu verdanken habe, die dann oft erst mal mit kleinen Heilungen anfangen, wenn ich bei 30% life bin.
Mein neuestes Gadget wenn ich eine Ini betrete ist mein Begrüssungsmakro: Hallo. Wenn jemand etwas nicht kennt, so sagt es bitte, keine Kickvotes deswegen! Markierungen wie folgt: Totenkopf Hauptziel, Kreuz das zweite. Grün wird von Schamanen per Hex aus dem Kampf genommen, Blau vom Jäger mit Eisfalle werfen, Mond Schattenpriester Gedankenkontrolle, Stern vom Magier mit Verwandlung:Schaf/Katze/Pinguin whatever versorgt, Kreis Vergelterpala oder Schurke Busse/Kopfnuss, eventuelle Änderungen schreibe ich separat.Looten bitte hauptsächlich nach Rolle, secondwürfe werden abgesprochen! Zu guter letzt: Wer pullt, darf tanken! Nun viel Spaß und gutes gelingen ;-)

Von Lob (was überwiegt) zu instant leavern bis hin zu den üblichen Flamern (Ey lol, was bissn du fürn Nerd/noob/bob/a..ch) hab ich schon viel gesehen. Die meisten verhalten sich nach so ner Ansage jedoch kompetent, muss wohl n gewissen Eindruck hinterlassen, wenn der Tank beim betreten der Instanz soviel Selbstbewusstsein und Führungsstärke vermittelt. Marks kommen auch fix, meistens läufts unspektakulär.
Wirklich unangenehm war nur mal ein Komplett epic Gladi equipptes Bäumchen, was bei Venoxis alle 20 sekunden nen kleinen Hot verteilt hat und Kritikresistent war. Aus Gift rauslaufen? Käse, dank Abhärtung gibbet ja im PvE auch weniger inc.Dmg....No more! Der Kollege durfte uns dann auch nach 2 Wipes verlassen, da er/sie partout nicht heilen wollte. An dem Restoschamie,der als Ersatz kam, hab ich dann direkt das Eq inspiziert...mh...auch PvP.....kurz gefragt, ob er auch "richtiges" Heil eq hat, weil wir uns grad von nem PvP Heiler verabschiedet haben. Er meinte: DAS ist mein Heilgear.Naja,ok ich bin geduldig und wollte ihm ne Chance geben......Positives Fazit: Wir haben die Ini recht fix geleert ohne einen einzigen Toten! Sein Manaregg war dermassen gut, daß er von sich aus gesagt hat, ich solle mal ruhig mehr pullen, er langweile sich 
Noch 2 Inis mit ihm gemacht und mich gefreut, daß es hin und wieder Spieler in den DF verschlägt, bei denen das Eq total egal ist, weil sie ihren Char beherrschen.


@ redshirt: mit 15% Buff komme ich bem Pala auch auf 207k life vollgebufft und mit Buffood gestärkt, hab dann alerdings unbuffed auch 54% Blocken,12,iwas% Ausweichen und Parieren liegt auch irgendwo um 11%. Halt nur 1 Ausdauertrinket und das Masterytriket aus Tol Barad. Mittlerweile 358er Eq Schnitt und 3 T11 Sachen, halt Brust,Hände + Hose, was bestimmt auch alles voll wäre, wenn ich mich mal dazu aufraffen könnte, mal wieder nen Raid zu betreten.....
Aber, und das finde ich seltsam: Im Serverranking stehe ich bei uns noch in den Top 20 bestequippten Palatanks, alle über mir gehen regelmässig Raiden. Und letztens war ich mal mit Twinkgruppe aus Gilde in Psa, da meinte unser Mainpalatank, ich solle mal auf DD switchen, er hätte besseres Eq an. Da meinten die Heiler nur im TS, er solle mich ranlassen, ich bin wegen der besseren Defstats leichter,besser und Manaschonender zu heilen Tja, Ausdauer allein bringts halt nimmer.


Auffällig ist bei mir auch, Rnd für ne Zandalari gemeldet, komm rein und zu 75% steh ich in ZG vor Venoxis......Meist mit dem Kommentar: du bist Tank Nummer x, hoffentlich drehst du den Boss in Schlange nicht rum, wir Melees sterben, wenn wir vor den laufen müssen. 
Die wenigsten kapieren das mit dem Gifatem, da sprech ich kurz mit dem Heiler und sollen die zusehen, wie sie klarkommen.
Ich mein, ich tank seit über 5 Jahren mit dem Pala und kenn zumindest in den 5ern jeden Boss+ Taktik, erkläre gerne und ausgiebig, Pflege mein Eq mit den besten Juwelen und Verzauberungen, aber was einem teils so gesockelt+ vz angetan wird...DK mit int+wille steinchen, Krieger mit Machtstrom auf beiden 2 Händern, Caster mit Klingenbarrikade.....es ist manchmal traurig....

Zu einem der Vorposter mit dem Stärke-Relikt-Bärchen: wenns weningstens n Tankrelikt war, gehts noch halbwegs, er bekommt ja dann trotzdem bissl AP und Defstats.Besser n schlechtes Stärkerelikt, als gar keins.



Absoluten Horror bekam ich grad mal wieder, als ich mit 3 Leuten vom Mithrilorden in ZA hero war......Ist mir jetzt schon mehrfach aufgefallen, daß die von dem Server....anders zu denken und spielen scheinen.....Einzelschicksal von mir oder geht´s noch jemand so?


----------



## Tomratz (14. Juni 2011)

Nachdem mein kleiner Mage jetzt in Nordend angekommen ist, hab ich mich auch mal im Dungeonfinder angemeldet.

Nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit (mit meinem Holypriest geht das immer ziemlich schnell, also bin ich verwöhnt) kam der Invite und ich nahm natürlich an.

Der Ladebalken zeigte mir eine meiner Lieblingsinstanzen aus der alten WotlK-Zeit, Azjol Nerub.

Kurze Begrüßung, durchbuffen und los gings.

Die ersten beiden Trashmobs waren Easytargets und es ging in Richtung Boss.

Hier kommen die Trashmobs ja in kurzen Abständen, ohne Pause, was wohl dem einen oder anderen nicht so ganz klar war, es gab jedenfalls einen Wipe (kann ja mal passieren). Ich bot dann an, auf Frost umzuspeccen, was Seitens der Gruppe gern angenommen wurde und durfte auch ordentlich Mana zu mir nehmen (man ist ja immer erst mal oom, wenn man umspecct).

Der Pull kam, ich fror die Mobgruppen ein und das fröhliche bomben ging los. So waren diese Gruppen wirklich relativ leicht zu packen und der Boss war auch kein Problem. Mein Manabalken war aber durch die Blizzardspammerei schon etwas linkslastig.

Das schien der Tank nicht zu bemerken und pullte schon mal die ersten Mobgruppen vor Hadranox. Ich also hinterhergehechelt und immer feste druff auf die Mobs. Hadra schien etwas buggy zu sein, jedenfalls gabs auch da erst mal einen Wipe bevor er im zweiten Anlauf problemlos lag.

Dann auf zum Endboss, vorher die zwei Mobs noch plätten und ne Kleinigkeit trinken.

Während ich dann Richtung Endboss lief, sah ich noch wie der Tank schon wieder pullte und stand dann gemeinsam mit noch einem DD vor verschlossener Tür. Offensichtlich hatte der Tank vergessen, dass nach dem Bosspull da ja eine Barriere hoch geht. 

Also Popcorn rausgekramt, hingesetzt und gemütlich zugesehen, wie der Tank zusammen mit den zwei anderen DD den Endboss langsam runterprügelte. Ein Problem gabs nicht, ausser dass uns beiden bei der Kampflänge allmählich langweilig wurde.

Auch diese zweite Nordendini hat mir vor Augen geführt, warum so viele Leute mit der Umstellung auf Cata solche Probleme haben. Es wurde reingerannt, Mobs zusammen gezogen und gebombt.

Aber es gab ein paar XP und sogar Gerechtigkeitsmarken, also was solls.


----------



## Snee (14. Juni 2011)

Tomratz schrieb:


> Auch diese zweite Nordendini hat mir vor Augen geführt, warum so viele Leute mit der Umstellung auf Cata solche Probleme haben. Es wurde reingerannt, Mobs zusammen gezogen und gebombt.



Wie in deinem Fall sind in der Regel 4 von 5 Leuten in einer Ini mit nem Twink dabei, der schnellstmöglich gen 80 und damit Cata starten soll. Wenn dann auch noch Acc-Rüssi im Spiel ist, dann ist halt Nordendini-Bomben für (fast) alle der schnellste Weg zum Ziel. Wenn du mit CC und Co spielst, dann kannst damit rechnen, dass spätestens zum Endboss der Heiler afk eingeschlafen ist. Und mit Level 78 kann man meines Wissens nach auch schon erste Cata-Items anlegen... was dann ein Tank aushält bzw. DDs an Schaden raushauen können sich alle wohl denken. 

Kann dir bei deinem Mage die Arkan-Skillung empfehlen: bomben nur bedingt möglich, nie oom, immer Platz1 im Schaden, Adds und Bosse fallen im Sekundentakt,... und durch Spiegelbilder drückst im gesamten Kampfverlauf einer Ini auch mal mehr als nur eine Taste - nämlich zwei ;-)


----------



## Tomratz (14. Juni 2011)

Snee schrieb:


> Kann dir bei deinem Mage die Arkan-Skillung empfehlen: bomben nur bedingt möglich, nie oom, immer Platz1 im Schaden, Adds und Bosse fallen im Sekundentakt,... und durch Spiegelbilder drückst im gesamten Kampfverlauf einer Ini auch mal mehr als nur eine Taste - nämlich zwei ;-)



Gerade deswegen spielt ich aktuell ganz gerne den Frostmage, da kann man sogar bis zu vier, manchmal auch fünf Tasten, drücken  


Stimmt natürlich schon, mein Mage rennt ja auch mit Acc-Klamotten rum, allerdings trifft man doch immer wieder auch auf Leute, die relativ neu im Game sind, die orientieren sich natürlich an ihren bombenden Kollegen und fallen dann übelst auf die Nase, wenn in Cata plötzlich CC benötigt wird. Im Zweifelsfall weiss der Jäger dann gar nicht, was ne Eisfalle ist oder der Mage, dass er sheepen (affen, schildkröten, pinguinen und was weiss ich noch alles) kann.


----------



## Metadron72 (14. Juni 2011)

Tomratz schrieb:


> Im Zweifelsfall weiss der Jäger dann gar nicht, was ne Eisfalle ist oder der Mage, dass er sheepen (affen, schildkröten, pinguinen und was weiss ich noch alles) kann.




dann sollte er evtl. wenn er beim trainer war, einfach mal lesen was der neue skill kann/macht den er gerade gekauft hat.


----------



## TheGui (14. Juni 2011)

Tomratz schrieb:


> Der Pull kam, ich fror die Mobgruppen ein und das fröhliche bomben ging los. So waren diese Gruppen wirklich relativ leicht zu packen und der Boss war auch kein Problem. Mein Manabalken war aber durch die Blizzardspammerei schon etwas linkslastig.



Warum soll der tank auf DD Mana achten? das *müssen *die schon gebacken bekommen, sonst hält das die gesammte gruppe auf!


----------



## Snee (14. Juni 2011)

@TheGui: ist immer noch ein Gruppenspiel...und wenn man sich mit den Mechaniken einzelner Klassen auseinander setzen würde, dann würde man nicht so einen sinnfreien Kommentar abgeben. Vermutlich gehörst du zu der Sorte Tanks die dann nachm Bosskampf fragen, warum die Manaabhängigen DDs keinen Schaden gemacht haben... 

@Tomratz: durch die ganzen Klassen-Buffs und Boss-Nervs ist CC auch in den Cata-Inis (sowohl nonhero als auch hero) eigentlich wieder ausgestorben. In den Zandalari-Inis kommt man mit ner Randomgruppe definitiv nicht an CC und vorallem Unterbrechen herum... darum sitzen halt viele dann auch mal 2-3 Stunden in ZA oder ZG...

Hab gestern wieder zwei Erlebnisse der besonderen Art gehabt - erst ZA mit meinem recht ordentlich ausgestatteten Heilschami, danach Stadt der Tolvir mit meinem recht frischen Palatank...

ZA: komme rein, als schon die halbe Ini gelegt wurde... also mal wieder nix mit Timerun... lesen im Chat etwas von jammernde DDs, die schon 1.5h hier am repkosten farmen sind... immer diese Gimpheiler, die nix drauf haben.... Hab mir nix dabei gedacht, der Boss (der Typ mit den Eiern) wurde direkt gelegt - Schaden der Gruppe war Ok - Tank verstand sein Handwerk... ein paar Trashmobs später konnte ich dann aber nicht mehr inne halten (Diskussion um den schlechten Heiler, dessen Platz ich eingenommen hatte, wurde munter weitergeführt und endete in Beleidigungen a la was für ein körperlich eingeschränkter Gimp er doch gewesen ist... freundlich ausgedrückt....).
Es wurde nix unterbrochen, nix in CC genommen... habe darauf hin den Jungs mal die Augen geöffnet: "ihr habt hier gerade nur überlebt, weil ich hier ne hps von 18k fahren durfte und nur mit Manafluttotem und Flask überhaupt verhindert habe, nicht oom zu gehen. Nen Heiler mit eurem Equiplevel kann das nicht über so einen Zeitraum gegenheilen. bevor ihr über andere meckert solltet ihr vielleicht mal über eigene fehler bei der spielweise nachdenken... der einzige, der bisher überhaupt was unterbrochen hat war ich als heiler... sollte euch vielleicht mal zu denken geben...". Was so eine Ansage doch bewirken kann... keinen Mux haben die Halbgötter mehr von sich gegeben: Tank hat ab dem Moment brav makiert, Eisfalle und Sheep sind munter genutzt worden und auch im Unterbrechen brauchte ich nicht mehr mitwirken...

SdT (HC): hatte nen befreundeten Arkanmage ausm Stammraid dabei, so dass eigentlich nicht viel schief gehen konnte... den Heiler zu Auftakt gefragt, ob er mit oder ohne cc spielen will: kein cc gewünscht. Also rein in die erste Trashgruppe... hin zur einzelnen Wache... rein in die nächste Trashgruppe... Ein Blick aufs recount: irgendwas stimmt hier nicht... nen Jäger mit einer DPS von 4k...? Kurzer Blick aufs Equip: 2 Lederitems und 4 PVP-339er-Items. Freundlich den Jäger drauf hingewiesen, dass er bei Gelegenheit die beiden 333-Lederitems zu Gunsten von Kette tauschen sollte... wurde von ihm nur mit dem Kommentar versehen, dass er ja dafür hier in der Ini wäre... Mein Hinweis, dass selbst grüne Ketteteile durch den Kette-Set-Bonus insgesamt zu seinem Vorteil ausfallen würden, wurde nur mit nem "LOL" belächelt...
Insgesamt lief die Ini komplett ohne Probleme (wenn man nen Mage dabei hat, der permanent über 20k raushaut xD kein Wunder) bis nachm Endboss der Heiler - war ein Gildenkollege vom 4k-Hunter das Wort ergriff: warum ich den Jäger den so kritisieren würde...immerhin wäre das ja sein erster Char und er wäre ja dabei hier zu lernen und Items zu sammeln... Auf meine Frage, warum sich der Jäger dann nicht erstmal in einer Nonhero übt statt sich durch PVP-Equip in Heros mogelt wurde der Heiler mehr als ausfällig. Er hätte Ihm das Equip hergestellt und wäre mit Ihm schon einige Heros gelaufen....
Fazit von der Geschichte: selbst "unschuldige" Frischlinge werden durch Gilde, Freunde und Co. vom Equipwahn angesteckt... zulasten der Gruppe und des eigenen Spielspaßes...


----------



## Optix 18 (14. Juni 2011)

Folgendes

Ich bin mit meinem Schurken Twink grade BSF Hero rein und es ergab sich dieses... 

http://www.bilder-ho...9ciy-g-png.html

Versteh ich das jetzt falsch? Man sollte erwähnen das wir zwischen "Mom mir gehts grad scheiße" bis "Nichts gegen irgentwen..." 14(!)min vergangen sind.

Hab ich jetzt was verpasst? Ich warte 20 min auf einen inv für eine rnd hero und dann sowas? Was interessiert mich die leidensgeschichte eines vollkommen fremden. Wenns mir nicht gut geht leave ich und geh zum arzt oder leg mich hin. Nun habe ich mich weder unfreundlich ausgedrückt sondern brav gewartet aber bei 14 min war schmerzgrenze...

Ich will jetzt wissen was ihr darüber denkt. Hätte ich die grp leaven sollen? Höchstwahrscheinlich, aber dann hätte ich wieder warten müssen und warum sollte ich warten wenns doch nicht an mit scheiterte








Ps. weiter ging es dann so und das durchgehend, die Instanz rückte sehr weit in den Hintergrund aber das nur am rande...

http://www.bilder-ho...9ciy-h-png.html


----------



## Valdrasiala (15. Juni 2011)

War Rat von Dalaran nicht n RP-Server? Nix gegen *wahre* RP-ler, aber einige sind da manchmal dabei, die echt einen an der Waffel haben.


----------



## _Raziel_ (15. Juni 2011)

Ja, der Rat von Dalaran ist ein RP-Realm. Deshalb fand ich es am Anfang zwar auch etwas merkwürdig, was da so abging im Chat. Erst als ich auf den Realm geachtet habe, wurd mir klar, dass sie eben in ihrer Rolle waren. RP-Realms verständigen sich eben so. Kannst froh sein, dass sie im Gruppenchat gequasselt haben und nicht sogar über /say. Ich reg mich deswegen schon gar nicht mehr auf und fange an, ebenso geschwollen zu quasseln.

Die 14 Minuten Ruhepause, wegen den Herzmedikamenten kann ich aber verstehen. Obwohl man dann doch besser die Gruppe verlässt. Ist mir aber auch schon vorgekommen, dass ich kurz meine Medikamente einnehmen wollte und einfach K.O. ging, weil ichs zu lange aufgeschoben hatte. Nach 11 Minuten kam ich wieder und nach der Erklärung war alles in Ordnung. Zumal die Anderen sagten, dass sie mich auch hätten 'Rauswählen' können.

Alles in Massen ^^

Bestes Erlebnis ever vor 4 Tagen gehabt. Ich (Tank) komm in eine Gruppe Zul'Gurub. Alles eine Gilde. Stehen vor dem Endboss. Ich frag, ob sie den Boss nun kennen, oder ob ichs nochmals erklären soll? Nein, nein, alles verstanden klang es unisono.
Nach unzähligen Wipes dann, wurde mir angezeigt, dass dann doch ein paar Items im roten Bereich lagen. Und das trotz Gildenbonus -20%. Ich also ab nach SW, da ich dort weniger blechen muss, als beim Haupteingang der Ini (Gold spielt zwar keine Rolle, aber was man vermeiden kann, sollte man auch).
Plötzlich ein riesiges Gelaber im Chat-Channel, was ich doch für ein Noob und Arsch sei, einfach die Ini zu verlassen. Auf meine ausdrückliche Erklärung, dass ich gleich wieder da sei, wurde nicht eingegangen. Auf mein Hinweis, dass sie ja nicht das täten, was sie sollten, wurde ich nur noch unhöflicher behandelt (Ich muss als Tank also die Dicken, die Geister und die Ketten bearbeiten... aha?!?).
Da wurde es mir dann zu bunt und ich verabschiedete mich höflich und ging...

Jetzt kommt der Oberhammer. Ich logg auf meinen Heiler, als mich plötzlich ein Gildenkollege anwhisperte, dass ich im Handelchannel übelst geflamet und denunziert werden würde. Von einem Level 1 Charakter... Das war wohl einer der Spieler von eben.

Sachen gibts... Ich war so baff, dass ich ihn nicht einmal wegen dem Verstoss gemeldet habe. Nur ein 'Ignore'. Ausserdem wurde er eh nur belächelt, weil ich auf meinem Server sehr bekannt und beliebt bin (Was stinkt hier so? Ah, mein Eigenlob!)


----------



## Valdrasiala (15. Juni 2011)

_Raziel_ schrieb:


> Ja, der Rat von Dalaran ist ein RP-Realm. Deshalb fand ich es am Anfang zwar auch etwas merkwürdig, was da so abging im Chat. Erst als ich auf den Realm geachtet habe, wurd mir klar, dass sie eben in ihrer Rolle waren. RP-Realms verständigen sich eben so. Kannst froh sein, dass sie im Gruppenchat gequasselt haben und nicht sogar über /say. Ich reg mich deswegen schon gar nicht mehr auf und fange an, ebenso geschwollen zu quasseln.



Ja, alles kein Problem, aber wenn ich mir den zweiten Screener da oben anschaue, dann bekomme ich schon echt böse Zweifel an deren Rolle 
Naja, egal.

Ich hatte gestern komischerweise nur gute Rnd-Gruppen, von daher habe ich gar nix zu berichten. Voll blöd irgendwie...


----------



## Tomratz (15. Juni 2011)

Snee schrieb:


> Insgesamt lief die Ini komplett ohne Probleme (wenn man nen Mage dabei hat, der permanent über 20k raushaut xD kein Wunder) bis nachm Endboss der Heiler - war ein Gildenkollege vom 4k-Hunter das Wort ergriff: *warum ich den Jäger den so kritisieren würde...immerhin wäre das ja sein erster Char und er wäre ja dabei hier zu lernen und Items zu sammeln*... Auf meine Frage, warum sich der Jäger dann nicht erstmal in einer Nonhero übt statt sich durch PVP-Equip in Heros mogelt wurde der Heiler mehr als ausfällig. Er hätte Ihm das Equip hergestellt und wäre mit Ihm schon einige Heros gelaufen....
> Fazit von der Geschichte: selbst "unschuldige" Frischlinge werden durch Gilde, Freunde und Co. vom Equipwahn angesteckt... zulasten der Gruppe und des eigenen Spielspaßes...



Hmmmm, falsch verstandene Gildenloyalität?

Wenn ich deinen Post richtig durchgelesen habe, hast du konstruktiv kritisiert, also dem Hunter Hinweise gegeben, wie er seinen Char verbessern kann. Da hätte sich der liebe Heiler mal schön ruhig verhalten können und der Hunter hätte sich brav bedanken dürfen.

Ist halt leider inzwischen so, dass auch konstruktive Kritik sofort als Flame empfunden wird und entsprechende Reaktionen hervorruft.

Zu der anderen Sache, mit dem inzwischen schon wieder einschlafenden CC in Cata Inis: Ich weiss, dass es so ist, krieg ich ja immer wieder mit wenn ich mit meinem Heilpriesterlein dann doch mal wieder ne Heroini mache. Traurig, Traurig.


----------



## Schdaiff (15. Juni 2011)

Also ich nehm mit meinem DK (Tank) immer alles mit was ich an CC habe... naja zumindest 2/3, kommt auf die Ini eben an.


Wie gestern Steinerner Kern/hero, 2 Jäger, 1 Schurke, ham auch alles brav gemacht was ich wollte, nur irgendwie ham wir immer mal en paar Fehler gemacht bei jedem Boss .... komischerweise Ging Ozrock oder wie der Sohn
von Therazane da heißt als einziger ohne Probleme. Naja der 1. Boss auch... aber da sind schon 2 DD's in der ersten Abtauchphase umgekommen, naja ham wir auch zu 3 geschafft 


Dann war ich abends noch mit der Gilde in den Todesmienen... und naja meine 3 Gilden dd's machen nun nicht so viel Schaden (um die 6-7k jeder), weshalb unser Heiler auch einiges an Arbeit hatte... Und der war jetzt auch nicht so dolle
euipped (würde schätzen so 330, davon 1 2 dd sachen und ein 308er teil) ... dann hatt es halt mangels Schaden und Mana eben nicht immer ganz gereicht für jeden Boss im 1. Versuch 

Aber trotz eingier Gruppen Tode (auch ab und an am Trash).... (naja ham ja 3 Schamis dabei gehabt konnt immer einer Ankhen) .. der Heiler ist geblieben und hatt alles erduldet was kam  
Ich habs oft wenn ich mit den Leuten meiner Gilde gehe, dass der Heiler geht auch wenn alles klappt... nur weil wir halt noch nicht so viel Schaden machen .... Schade eigentlich...

Deshalb mal ein dickes Danke an Allihexe von Halmather und co.... server hab ich nun leider vergessen


----------



## Robbenmeister (15. Juni 2011)

_Raziel_ schrieb:


> Ja, der Rat von Dalaran ist ein RP-Realm. Deshalb fand ich es am Anfang zwar auch etwas merkwürdig, was da so abging im Chat. Erst als ich auf den Realm geachtet habe, wurd mir klar, dass sie eben in ihrer Rolle waren. RP-Realms verständigen sich eben so. Kannst froh sein, dass sie im Gruppenchat gequasselt haben und nicht sogar über /say. Ich reg mich deswegen schon gar nicht mehr auf und fange an, ebenso geschwollen zu quasseln.



sorry das ist kein RP. da unterhalten sich ein paar Leute die sich kennen auf eine* sehr kindische Art und Weise*.

RP wäre wohl eher folgendes:
"Wäre es Euch genehm, Herr Zwerg, an diesen fiesen Gegner zu stürmen und so den Kampf einzuleiten?"
"Wartet, holde Jungfer, ich muss erst mein Schwert schärfen, auf dass es in das Fleisch des Feindes schneiden kann"
usw. usf.


----------



## Bloodstalker Il (15. Juni 2011)

leider ist es heute wirklich zu oft der fall das auf kontruktive Kritik gleich relativ wütend reagiert wird, was nicht zu oft an den "möchtegern bin so imba" spieler liegt, gibt aber auch genug die einen gut gemeinten ratschlag , besonders wenn dieser auch wirklich tatsachen entspricht, froh entgegen nehmen


----------



## Snee (15. Juni 2011)

Da ich mit meinem neuen Palatwink stehts gut gelaunt in die Inis gehe (find es immer noch unglaublich, wie einfach sich diese Tankklasse spielt) und dann auch noch meine favorisierte Ini Stadt der Tolvir gekommen ist, war ich in der Tat sehr freundlich. Wenn mir nach den ersten Trashgruppen jemand mit total unterirdischer DPS auffällt, dann schau ich mir immer die Leuts einmal kurz an: wenns nen Char komplett aus low-pvp-equip und grünen Teilen ist, dann werd ich schon bockig das ein oder andere mal. Da es in diesem Fall aber nen Hunter war (mag die Klasse) und er offensichtlich nur bedingt nen Plan von dem hatte was er tat oder tuen soll, biete ich gerne Tipps und Hilfestellung an.
Find es echt schade, dass man nem Neuling nicht die Chance gibt, das Spiel auf vernünftigen Wege zu erkennen. Der Heiler hat ihn definitv zu diesem Heroequip-Quatsch überredet, denn kein Neuling kommt bei seinem ersten 85er-Char auf die Idee, sich über die exakte Menge an PVP-Items in das heroische Ini-Item-Cap zu mogeln. Ich bin mit jedem meiner 85er brav durch die nonheros gedüst, bevor ich auch nur auf die Idee einer Hero gekommen bin. Na gut, bin auch kein Freund vom questen ;-) so dass es das notwendige Übel war ^^


----------



## Anloén (15. Juni 2011)

Ist leider so, dass alle sofort in Heros bzw Zul rein wollen. Auch ohne der passenden Ausrüstung. Und wenn man denen dann ans Herz legt, doch mal die für ihre Ausrüstung passenden Instanzen zu besuchen, dann wird man blöd angemacht oder bestenfalls ignoriert. Wenn mir in Zul Instanzen teilweise grün ausgerüstete Leute über den Weg laufen finde ich das ziemlich ... unpassend. Ich habe meine Chars eigentlich immer über passende Instanzen ausgerüstet und teilweise lieber sogar ein wenig länger gewartet. Aber es ist wirklich beeindruckend was einem da über den Weg läuft. Teilweise ist es wirklich so, du brauchst die Items ja nur in den Taschen. Dann rennt da plötzlich ein (fast)fullgreen ausgerüsteter DD in der Hero mit und macht heiße 4k DPS. Das kann doch nicht der Sinn der Sache sein. Oder Leute die in einer Randomgruppe in Zul Aman gleich mal "timrun plz" schreiben und (trotz 15% Buff) gerade mal so auf 8k DPS kommen. Und sich dann auch noch wundern, dass wenn er die ganze Zeit vorläuft und es irgendwie schafft die Gruppen zu pullen, er auch aus den Latschen kippen wird (und an manchen Stellen der Rest der Gruppe gleich mit).

Aber vor allem der Pfad zwischen 2. und 3. Boss in Zul Aman ist für mich der mittlerweile ein Graus. Gibts ja nicht wieviel da schief gehen kann. Die Späher machen das Ding für manche Zufallsgruppen schlicht und einfach unmöglich. Ich hab mittlerweile etliche Charaktere die in Zul Inis waren und kann das aus Tank, Heiler und DD-Sicht. Wenn die Gruppe aufpasst ist der Pfad kein Problem. Aber mittlerweile hab ich echt Kopfweh wenn ich die Stelle auch nur seh. Und dann sind leute dabei die CCs für generell unnötig halten. Oder Heiler mit unter 80k Mana. Oder Tanks die einfach in jedem Bodeneffekt stehenbleiben. Außer es ist der Heilkreis oder das Erdbeben vom Schamanen. Wie oft hab ich schon gesehen, dass die DDs dann beim dritten Boss trotz anderer Ansage einfach beide umhauen (oder auch beide durchlassen). Naja, wozu hat man CDs als Tank ... hab das immerhin schon je nach Heiler auch erfolgreich fertig getankt. Oder auf die Frage ob die Leute den Boss kennen einfach nur ein "GOGOGOGO" als Antwort bekommen. Meist ist genau dieser Spieler dann derjenige der im Dreck liegt.


----------



## MasterCrain (15. Juni 2011)

Schdaiff schrieb:


> und naja meine 3 Gilden dd's machen nun nicht so viel Schaden (um die 6-7k jeder),
> 
> Ich habs oft wenn ich mit den Leuten meiner Gilde gehe, dass der Heiler geht auch wenn alles klappt... nur weil wir halt noch nicht so viel Schaden machen .... Schade eigentlich...




Na ja ich kann den heiler schon iwie verstehen der das nicht mitmachen will (grad in inis wie zB Grim batol 3ter und 4ter Boss würd ich mir da snicht antun wollen als Heiler)
Wenn ein Frisch 85er DD 6-7k fährt hat das nix mit fehlendem eq zu tun sondern mit fehlendem Klassenverständnis. Ich kann nur für mich sprechen, ich habe jetzt nen Schamie (ele) nen hexer (Afli) und nen DK (frost) auf 85 (inzwischen is der Schamane heal und der DK Tank aber nicht von anfang an^^) und hab alle 3 als DD in Heros gespielt. Habe bei Hexer und DK sogar je 2 items erschummelt (hexer hatte 2 pvp items an DK hatte 2 346er ruf stoff/leder items im inventar) um in Heros zu kommen und an jedem Boss waren locker 10k drinn.
Und das hat jetzt nix damit zu tun da sich so super und so toll bin. Ich hatte schon viele frische 85er in herosohne gutes eq/Sockel7VZ und die haben fast alle druchgehend guten Schaden gefahren. 

Mein Vorschlag. Lass deine Gildis nen Guide lesen ihre Skillung anpassen und bischen ihre Rota/Pro üben. Dann noch wissen wann man Dmg-verlust vermeiden kann (möglichst wenig Laufen müssen) und zack steigt der DPS drastisch an


----------



## Snee (15. Juni 2011)

Hihihi...Vortexgipfel Hero - ich mit meinem Heilschami dabei und wir stehen vorm Endboss. Vorm Kampf kommt von mir mit einem Smily versehen folgende Ansage: wer nicht springt stirbt - ich decurse nur, wenns jemand beim Springen nicht hinbekommt ;-)

Wie nen Kaninchen auf Koks hüpften der Tank und die drei DDs während des _*gesamten*_ Kampfes rum :-) Nachdem der Boss lag hatte ich Pipi in den Augen


----------



## Doofkatze (15. Juni 2011)

Vor einigen Minuten Baradin Festung...

1. Ich war 5. in der Gruppe, bis dahin 1 Magier mit Assi, ein Palaheal als Raidlead und zwei weitere Leute, ein Schurke + 1 DK DD
2. Es wurde nicht aktiv geschrieben, das etwas gesucht wird, sondern Minuten nach der Suche im Handelschannel wurden dann einige Leute eingeladen.
3. Es gab schlussendlich weder Hexer noch Priester in der Gruppe, sodass Int-Items auf jeden Fall gen Magier-Assi gingen. Dafür aber gab es 2 gleiche Jäger, die sich jetzt schon Sorgen machten, wie das mit der Lootverteilung wohl ablaufen wird und hinzu dann eben 2 Schurken. Pala Tank? Nö, ich glaube das lief darauf hinaus, dass die beiden einfach ein paar Items abstauben wollten...
4. Die Suche dauerte unglaublich lang, da zwischenzeitlich 5 Minuten lang Tanks fehlten (die kamen zum Schluss), die aber eigentlich recht häufig im Handelschannel zu lesen waren, dabei jegliche Klasse. Schlussendlich hat sich ein Dk Tank, der eigentlich nen Classrun machen wollte dazu erbarmt, mitzukommen.
5. Es ging rein in BF. Kein Plündermeister, keine Tankaufteilung, keine Gruppenaufteilung, ergo beide Heiler in G1, beide Tanks in G2
6. Wir standen vor Argaloth. Jetzt wurde es spannend.
7. Wir standen immer noch da, da ja keiner so richtig wusste, wohin er gehen sollte. Vom Raidlead überhaupt keine Reaktion, vom Assi ebenso nichts. Nachfrage ob ich den Raidlead bekomme...
8. Ich habe den Raidlead, Plündermeister, Gruppen gesetzt, die Leute als Tanks bzw. Heiler makiert (u. a. den ehemaligen Raidlead), Sternchen + Kreis gesetzt
9. Nachfrage: "Kennt wer den Boss nicht?", ein Schurke reagiert. Der Palaheal (ehemaliger Raidlead) hat NULL Reaktion gezeigt, war aber vorher schon unfähig, überhaupt etwas aufzuteilen oder Leute einzuladen, ich beginne den Boss zu erklären.
10. Magier-Assi stürmt mitten in der Erklärung gen Argaloth! Es fehlten noch Debuffs oder Tankspotten...
11. Alle rennen in die gekennzeichneten Flächen. Alle...bis auf den Magier, den zerreist es 20 Sekunden nach Beginn.
12. Es wird nicht gespottet, Grp 1 kriegt 170k Schaden ab, Wipe.

Während des Kampfes kicke ich den Magier, der sich geweigert hat, irgendwas zu tun und die Gruppe gewipt hat, nachdem er absichtlich gepullt hat.
Als ich losgehen will, um einen neuen DD zu holen (Magier, Priester, Hexer), bekommt der Magier durch den Palaheal einen neuen Invite.

Ich verlasse die Gruppe.


----------



## Schdaiff (15. Juni 2011)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag. Lass deine Gildis nen Guide lesen ihre Skillung anpassen und bischen ihre Rota/Pro üben. Dann noch wissen wann man Dmg-verlust vermeiden kann (möglichst wenig Laufen müssen) und zack steigt der DPS drastisch an



Ich versuchs ja, aber mit den alten Leuten muss man eben en bisserl langsam machen  Außerdem sind die meisten voll im Arbeitsleben und haben eh kaum Zeit ... mal abgesehen davon das die meisten Heros mit 6-7k wirklich machbar sind.... naja Grim Batol ok, aber die andern sind jetzt echt nicht das Problem  ... Außerdem waren das auch grad alles nur Twinks die gerade Hero gehn konnten... Aber hei ein wenig Herausvorderung ist doch super ^^


----------



## Valdrasiala (16. Juni 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> ...



Dann freu Dich auf 4.2, der nächste Boss verlangt neben Tank, Spank, Spott und ein klein wenig spazieren gehen nämlich auch so so lustige Dinge wie "aus bösen Flächen laufen", "verteilen", "sammeln" und "AOE machen" ^^
Dein Server scheint echt ein ... ääähm... schlimmer Server zu sein...


----------



## Tomratz (17. Juni 2011)

Nachdem ich Gestern mit meinem Main genug Fische fürs Bufffood geangelt hatte und noch Zeit war bis Raidstart, bin ich nochmal mit meinem Magetwink losgezogen, paar Quests erledigen und mal schauen, ob der Dungeonfinder was hergibt.

Tatsächlich, nach relativ kurzen acht Minuten kam der Invite und der Ladebalken zeigte Ahn Kahet an, nicht gerade meine
Lieblingsini aus der WotlK-Zeit.

Trotzdem rein, kurz gegrüsst und durchgebufft und schon gings Richtung erste Mobs.

Viel "geredet" wurde nicht, der Tank hatte es einigermassen eilig, ohne jedoch zuuuuu schnell durchzurushen und wir waren in gefühlten 10 Minuten durch.

Ist zwar nice, so schnell ordentlich XP zu bekommen, es macht auch Spaß, mit dem Mage relativ gut im Schaden dazustehen, aber wenn ich drüber nachdenke, wie einfach diese Lutschkinginis inzwischen geworden sind, bin ich schon ein wenig traurig.


----------



## RedShirt (17. Juni 2011)

Wotlk Inis waren schon zu Wotlk Zeiten eher ein "mal eben durch". HCs dann das Äquivalent für 80er.


----------



## Jinthalor (17. Juni 2011)

Ich sach es mal so, wenn das Schild vom Dizi auf Stufe 75 gute 9k Absobiert, dann bekommen die Mobs das nicht down.... also kann man ruhig ales pullen

Gruß Jin


----------



## Tomratz (17. Juni 2011)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Wotlk Inis waren schon zu Wotlk Zeiten eher ein "mal eben durch". HCs dann das Äquivalent für 80er.




Ist mir schon klar, insbesondere, wenn da mit Acc-Klamotten (ja, ich gestehe, mein Twink hat auch welche) reingegangen wird.

Ich kann mich noch erinnern, dass wir zu Anfang WotlK durchaus unsere Schwierigkeiten in diesen Inis hatten, später dann, wurde es wirklich zu tank und spank. Spätestens beim zweiten Twink wars dann eher langweilig und lästig.


----------



## Tephis (17. Juni 2011)

Gestern war ich mal wieder random heroic (keine Troll-Instanz). Guter Tank, ich als Heal, zu den DDs konnte ich nicht viel sagen vor dem ersten Boss. Ist ja nicht viel Trash vorher.

Beginnen also den Kampf mit Rom'ogg Knochenbrecher. Kampf zieht sich gefühlt etwas, DDs zersprengen aber gezielt die Ketten, laufen im Anschluß auseinander - also alles prima. Die Erdelementare wollen aber nicht down gehen, werden immer mehr.

Zu guter letzt liegt der Boss und wir bekommen ungeplant den Erfolg 'Knochen zersplittern und Schädel knacken'. Das hab ich dann mal zum Anlass genommen ins Recount zu schauen und stelle fest. Tank ist mit knapp über 10k auf Platz 1 und die drei DDs liegen mit 5-8k dahinter.

Die Instanz schließen wir erfolgreich ab, war insgesamt eine nette und teils auch kommunikative Truppe und auch bei den weiteren Bossen sind wir trotz des ingesamt geringen Damage-Outputs gut durchgekommen.

Fazit: Hat mal richtig Spaß gemacht und mir Dank des total überraschenden Erfolgs einen Eintrag hier wert .


----------



## Metadron72 (17. Juni 2011)

Tephis schrieb:


> Die Erdelementare wollen aber nicht down gehen, werden immer mehr.



die sollten jedesmal beim ae vom boss durch selbigen sterben, evtl. hat der tank sie beim ae weg gezogen damit er halt möglichst viele bei sich hat (more dps)


----------



## cataboom (17. Juni 2011)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> die sollten jedesmal beim ae vom boss durch selbigen sterben, evtl. hat der tank sie beim ae weg gezogen damit er halt möglichst viele bei sich hat (more dps)



[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Zu guter letzt liegt der Boss und wir bekommen ungeplant den Erfolg 'Knochen zersplittern und Schädel knacken'.[/font]


----------



## Metadron72 (17. Juni 2011)

cataboom schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Zu guter letzt liegt der Boss und wir bekommen ungeplant den Erfolg 'Knochen zersplittern und Schädel knacken'.[/font]




höh? falls du darauf hinaus wolltest, das man es für den erfolg macht. das tut man eben nicht, es reicht wenn man jede welle direkt von dem boss ae killen lässt. mann muss die nciht erst alle sammeln und dann auf einmal. 
bis jetzt war der grund (wenn erst ALLE gesammelt wurden) einfach der "Rache Stack" > more dps


----------



## Cantharion (17. Juni 2011)

Gerade nen full timedrun mit randoms gemacht.
Boss fiel kurz bevor der Timer abgelaufen ist, wir wussten echt nicht ob wir den timerun gepackt haben oder nicht.
Überraschenderweise haben wir ihn geschaft und ich hab den Bären bekommen.


----------



## Metadron72 (17. Juni 2011)

Cantharion schrieb:


> Gerade nen full timedrun mit randoms gemacht.
> Boss fiel kurz bevor der Timer abgelaufen ist, wir wussten echt nicht ob wir den timerun gepackt haben oder nicht.
> Überraschenderweise haben wir ihn geschaft und ich hab den Bären bekommen.




gz  meine random raids sind momentan auch durch die bank gut, teils sogar besser wie gilden interne oO , deshalb hab ich leider grad nicht soviel zu erzählen. 
aber das ist nur ne frage der zeit, bis man die "richtige" rnd grp erwischt und dann kann ich auch wieder erzählen


----------



## Hamburgperle (17. Juni 2011)

Tomratz schrieb:


> Ist mir schon klar, insbesondere, wenn da mit Acc-Klamotten (ja, ich gestehe, mein Twink hat auch welche) reingegangen wird.
> 
> Ich kann mich noch erinnern, dass wir zu Anfang WotlK durchaus unsere Schwierigkeiten in diesen Inis hatten, später dann, wurde es wirklich zu tank und spank. Spätestens beim zweiten Twink wars dann eher langweilig und lästig.



Das vergessen viele hier, wenn Sie mit halb Acc Gear und halb Cata-gear und nem Scoure von durchschnittlich 260 durch Inis rennen, die 178er loot abwerfen. Mein LvL 78 Schurke hat 35 k life und alles grünes Catazeug an, d.h. auf dem Niveau von ICC 25 NH oder besser. Wen wunderts da, wenn es ein Durchrushen bei den Inis gibt. Kein Grund zumeckern. Dafür waren/sind die WotLK Inis nicht designed.
Wartet mal ab, wenn ihr mit 450er Gear durch die jetzigen Inis rennt. Der Durchschnitts-DD dann 25 k hinlegt und die Ini die mal 2 h "Arbeit" bedeutet hat, dann in 25 min Erledigung findet.

So long.


----------



## Hamburgperle (17. Juni 2011)

Doppelpost


----------



## EisblockError (17. Juni 2011)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Wotlk Inis waren schon zu Wotlk Zeiten eher ein "mal eben durch". HCs dann das Äquivalent für 80er.



Ähm ich weiß nicht auf welchem Privat Server du gespielt hast, aber ganz am anfang waren einige der Inis ziemlich knackig (e.g. Turm Utgarde,Hallen der Blitze)
Mal eben durch ist man da durch garkeine ini, weiß natürlich nicht wann du überhaupt mit WoW angefangen hast.


Trozdem: alles in allem deutlich einfacher als zum start von bc oder die alten classic inis


----------



## DerechteErec (18. Juni 2011)

Letztens in ZG:
Ich war als Tank dabei. Ini bekannt, schon oft wipefrei durchgekommen, aber dieses Mal steckte irgendwie der Wurm drin:
Schon beim ersten Boss hatte ich massive Agro-Probleme und hab mich geärgert, warum der blöde Hunter mich nicht antanken lässt. Und so ging das dann weiter, beim zweiten Boss musste ich feststellen, dass der Mage auch nicht besser war und irgendwie zog von diesen bescheuerten DDs dauernd jemand Agro. Wie die das schafften war mir völlig schleierhaft, aber ich trage ja nicht umsonst den Titel "der Geduldige" und so habe ich mich mit Spott auf Dauer-CD bis zur Katzenlady durchgekämpft, wo mich dann der Heiler fragte, ob ich eigentlich absichtlich mit Angelrute tanke... xD
Nachdem ich dann meine Tankwaffe angelegt habe, lief die restliche Ini äußerst entspannt ab... 

Ein anderes witziges (und irgendwie merkwürdiges) Erlebnis hatte ich mit meinem DK-Twink in Azjol Nerub (nh):
Da mein Gear etwas besser war als nötig, dachte ich mir, ich pull vorm ersten Boss gleich mal zwei Gruppen auf einmal. War nicht die beste Idee, denn dank dem CC der Mobs waren gleichzeitig der Heiler und ich außer Gefecht, was für ersten leider tödlich endete. Der Heiler meinte daraufhin zum Pala, er solle heilen, was dieser nur mit "Wofür haben wir nen Heiler? o.O" quittierte. Nach kurzer Diskussion klärte sich dann aber auf, dass er den Heiler missverstanden hatte und dachte, dieser hätte von ihm erwartet, dass er ihm mittels Heal das Leben rettet, obwohl dieser eigentlich nur meinte, dass der Herr Vergelter für ihn einspringen und mich am Leben halten sollte, bis die Gruppe tot genauso tot wie der Heiler ist. Naja, so weit so gut...
Wir sind danach dann ganz entspannt durch die restliche Ini und als der Endboss dann endlich lag, passierte etwas, womit keiner von und gerechnet hatte:
Einer der DDs beschimpfte plötzlich den Vergelter als unreifes Kiddy, dass sich nicht benehmen könne und verließ wenige Sekunden später ohne weitere Erklärung, was eigentlich der Anlass war, die Gruppe. Wir verbliebenen Gruppenmitglieder standen erstmal ziemlich verdutzt da und lachten uns danach gemeinsam scheckig über diese Aktion. Die Wortwahl des flamenden DDs ließ auch eher ihn selbst als das erscheinen, was er dem Vergelter vorwarf.
Man sollte vielleicht noch erwähnen, dass der Vergelter nach dem kleinen Missverständnis am Anfang überhaupt nichts mehr gesagt hatte, zumindest nichts, woran ich mich erinnern könnte...
Ziemlich merkwürdig! Aber irgendwie fand ichs doch auch äußerst erheiternd... 


Edit:
Noch eine lustige Geschichte hat zwar nicht in einer Rnd-Gruppe stattgefunden, war aber trotzdem erheiternd. (im Nachhinein zumindest)
Ich bin momentan in einer netten Casual-Gilde, die nicht wirklich raidet. Um die 3mio Gildenerfahrung für den wöchentlichen Raidboss zu kriegen, haben wir also mal einen gildeninternen BF-Raid veranstaltet. Alles in Allem war es ein ziemliches Desaster und ich muss ehrlich zugeben, bei einer Rnd-Gruppe wäre ich schon längst weg gewesen, als der Boss im gefühlt 10. Anlauf (waren in Wirklichkeit wohl weniger) lag.
Besonders auffallend war die "Leistung" eines gewissen Mages, der es als einziger nicht ins TS schaffte und auch sonst nicht viel auf die Reihe kriegte. Beispielsweise blieb er nach einem meine BRs (die exklusiv für ihn draufgingen) fröhlich in meiner Gruppe stehen, obwohl er eigentlich auf die andere Seite gehört hätte. Als dann ausgerechnet Mage T10 droppte, war er im Gegensatz zum zweiten Mage, der sein Handwerk offensichtlich verstand, selbst mit dem Würfeln überfordert. Ich persönlich war sowieso der Meinung, dass er für diese extrem schwache und offensichtlich auch nicht sehr motivierte Leistung den Loot nicht verdient hatte, aber die restliche Gilde war hilfsbereit und half ihm dabei, /rnd einzugeben und das Teil für sich zu gewinnen, was mich schon irgendwie ärgerte, obwohl ich ja normal sehr aufgeschlossen gegenüber Anfängern bin und gerade diesen einen schönen Drop von Herzen gönne.
Kurz danach erzählte besagter Mage mir dann eine kleine Anekdote aus seinem Leben, die nicht nur "seine" Unfähigkeit erklärte, sondern mich auch wirklich zum Lachen brachte. Ich versuche mal den Wortlaut so gut ich mich erinnere wiederzugeben: "Also ich komm grade in mein Zimmer und sehe, dass mein kleiner Bruder an meinem Computer ist. Ich frag ihn, was er da tut und er meint nur "Raid". Ich so wtf!"
Tja, da hat der Kleine zwar meine Nerven ganz schön strapaziert, aber für seinen großen Bruder hat sichs trotzdem gelohnt, der jetzt als eines der ersten Epics die T10 Handschuhe besitzt...


----------



## Doofkatze (18. Juni 2011)

Vor kurzem in ZG.

Mein Hexer brauchte mal wieder Auslauf für evtl. eine weitere Chaoskugel oder zumindest Punkte für die BoE-Schuhe.
Alles läuft zunächst recht normal.

Nach dem Archäologieboss jedoch rennen sowohl Heiler als auch Tank per Autorun durch die Flammen, was unweigerlich im Tod von beiden endet und mit einem "ups" kommentiert wird.
Katzen DD und aufheben? Pah...so sind beide nach ca. 30 Sekunden aufgestanden und wieder reingerannt. Der Tank kam bei uns an und irgendwann später folgte der Heiler. Wieder lief der Heiler durch die Flammen, hatte aber dieses Mal Glück, das die eine Flamme, die ihn fast erneut getötet hätte gerade ausging. So stand er nun zwischen zwei Plätzen und bemerkte erstmals, was es damit überhaupt auf sich hat. So ging er Schritt für Schritt weiter, bis er sich bei der LETZTEN Flamme einfach mitten rein stellte, statt entweder durchzulaufen oder etwas zurückzubleiben, um die letzte Flamme nochmal abzuwarten. So starb er erneut und der Tank hob ihn auf.

Wir gingen weiter zu dem Mahlstromadd, töteten es, 2 Leute würfelten Bedarf, 3 Gier, u. a. ich + der Tank.
Dann ging es weiter zu der Tikimaske vor dem "Wolf"boss, wo der Tank dann die Maske mitnahm und 4 weitere Gruppen zog und uns so wipte...

Auf meine Nachfrage, warum er das jetzt macht kam nur die Antwort, das er sauer wäre, weil ihm jemand per Bedarf den Mahlstromkristall weggewürfelt hätte und er deshalb diesen Spieler nun umgebracht hätte. Meine Versuche, ihn etwas zu beruhigen brachten nichts, da er sich nur noch mehr aufregte und so versuchte ich ihn zu kicken, was einer Ablehnung folgte, da der Heiler z. B. vom gleichen Server abgelehnt hatte, der Rest war Random.
Nach einer spöttischen Reaktion verließ ich mal wieder die Gruppe...

Ganz ehrlich, ich verlier langsam wirklich die Lust. Die komplette Gilde twinkt seit einigen Wochen quasi nur noch und wenn ich dann mal Lust bekomme, wieder einen der größeren Charaktere raus zu holen, kommen nur noch solche Gruppen zustande, wo irgendwer einfach durchdreht, sodass ich frustriert und wütend eher die Gruppen verlasse, anstatt mich mal wirklich aufzuregen.


----------



## DerechteErec (18. Juni 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Auf meine Nachfrage, warum er das jetzt macht kam nur die Antwort, das er sauer wäre, weil ihm jemand per Bedarf den Mahlstromkristall weggewürfelt hätte und er deshalb diesen Spieler nun umgebracht hätte.


Bei dem Satz musste ich wirklich lachen.


----------



## sensêij1988 (18. Juni 2011)

DerechteErec schrieb:


> Bei dem Satz musste ich wirklich lachen.





ich seh schon die Heul Threads "Mi wurde nen Mahlstromkristall geninjat"





Hab in Letzter Zeit riesen Glück nix ausergewöhnliches passiert alles mehr oder weniger unspekatkulär.

Will auch mal wieder mitm Kopf vor lauter Verzweifelung aufn Tisch hauen


----------



## Robbenmeister (18. Juni 2011)

ich lasse als tank auch schonmal leute sterben die entweder rumflamen, lernresistent sind, ausfällig werden oder anderweitig meinen sie wären die tollsten... das geht ganz schnell, vor allen wenn es DDs sind


----------



## zoizz (18. Juni 2011)

Mit einer Tank-Heiler Kombi kannst du dir alles leisten: Du bist Gott im LFG-Tool-Universum.
In der Art einer Erfahrungsstudie habe ich mal versucht, die Belastungsgrenzen meiner Mitspieler auszureizen. Es war erschreckend, wie weit sich manche Mitspieler demütigen lassen und jegliche Ehre und Selbstachtung opfern, nur um eine Inze zuende zu spielen. Das war einer der Gründe, dieses Spiel zu beenden.


----------



## Schdaiff (18. Juni 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> Es war erschreckend, wie weit sich manche Mitspieler demütigen lassen und jegliche Ehre und Selbstachtung opfern, nur um eine Inze zuende zu spielen.



Was heißt den da opfern .... ehrlich gesagt geht mir sowas am A**** vorbei. Was interresiert mich was iwer den ich nicht mal kenne über mich lästert oder mich runter macht? ^^
Das einzige was ich mit dem hab ist vlt Mitleid oO


War übrigens letzt Düsterbruch und mal wieder ist es so, dass eigentlich nie der Tank die Gegner zuerst angreifen durfte.... Ich weiß nicht, also hätt ich da getankt ich wer einfach hinterhergedackelt
bis die es lernen ...


----------



## Cantharion (18. Juni 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> Das war einer der Gründe, dieses Spiel zu beenden.



Warum bist du dann noch im WoW-Forum? Oo


----------



## cataboom (18. Juni 2011)

Cantharion schrieb:


> Warum bist du dann noch im WoW-Forum? Oo




Muss man Profisportler sein um die Olympiade zu schauen oder Rennfahrer um Formel 1 zu verfolgen oder Fußballprofi um jedes Wochenende für seinen Lieblingsverein die Daumen zu drücken?


----------



## Derulu (18. Juni 2011)

cataboom schrieb:


> Muss man Profisportler sein um die Olympiade zu schauen oder Rennfahrer um Formel 1 zu verfolgen oder Fußballprofi um jedes Wochenende für seinen Lieblingsverein die Daumen zu drücken?



Uh..uh..uh...schlechter Vergleich

Denn was Cantharion anspricht ist das ewige (negative) Posting der "nicht mehr Spieler"...das wäre so als wäre man Ex-Profisportler und würde ständig zur Olympiade fahren und laut maulen, wie schlecht der Sport (den man selber ausgeübt hat) wäre...beim deinem Fußballvereinsbeispiel gibt's das übrigens, siehe Stefan Effenberg und M'Gladbach


----------



## Cantharion (18. Juni 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Uh..uh..uh...schlechter Vergleich
> 
> Denn was Cantharion anspricht ist das ewige (negative) Posting der "nicht mehr Spieler"...das wäre so als wäre man Ex-Profisportler und würde ständig zur Olympiade fahren und laut maulen, wie schlecht der Sport (den man selber ausgeübt hat) wäre...beim deinem Fußballvereinsbeispiel gibt's das übrigens, siehe Stefan Effenberg und M'Gladbach



genau

Ich habe schon viele Spiele gespielt und war in unterschiedlichen Foren.
Wenn ich mit einem Spiel aufgehört habe war die Sache für mich gegessen.
Ich verstehe nicht wie man sich an einem Spiel so festklammern kann.


----------



## Nisbo (18. Juni 2011)

Schdaiff schrieb:


> ....
> War übrigens letzt Düsterbruch und mal wieder ist es so, dass eigentlich nie der Tank die Gegner zuerst angreifen durfte.... Ich weiß nicht, also hätt ich da getankt ich wer einfach hinterhergedackelt
> bis die es lernen ...



Da habe ich dann wohl mit meinem HealPriestTwink Glück das bei mir meistens der Tank tankt, pullt zwar teilweise die halbe ini ohne auf das Mana vom Heal zu schauen aber immerhin hat man so meistens nur einen zu versorgen, dumm nur wenn man nicht auf die Map schaut wo der weiße Punkt ist und dann pullt ^^ Ist aber brav ohne zu meckern wieder in die Ini reingelaufen *g*

Ansonsten waren sämtliche Low Inis alle ruhig, alle sagen Hallo, mal nen Schnack über das Wetter und dann halt bb, ganz ohne flamen usw.

Ansonsten gabs nix besonderes zu berichten, halt das übliche in den HCs, 
- Thron der Gezeiten ohne Kicken
- und Recountposter mit komischen Werten die nicht mit meinem Recount übereinstimmen dafür halt immer den Poster an 1. Stelle beinhalten

Btw gestern nach 1:25 Stunden als Heal (level 44) aus dem SNG Tool rausgegangen weil sich keine Gruppe gefunden hat, dafür habe ich in der Zeit über 1 Level nur mit Kräuterkunde gemacht


----------



## EisblockError (18. Juni 2011)

Also so habe ich das früher auch immer gemacht:

Wenn ich mit meinem dudu Tank in ner ini war habe ich gesagt dass ich tank bin und pulle, wenn irgendwer anders gepullt hat durfte er die mobs halt auch tanken.


----------



## campino76 (20. Juni 2011)

Nachdem mein Dudu-Tank letzte Woche 85 geworden ist, hab ich mich fleissig im DF angemeldet für Equip, Marken und natürlich dem Beutel. Da erfreulicherweise gleich mal das weisse Eisbärenmount sowie das Streitross vom Baron aus Stratholm abgegriffen  ..ansonst waren danach nur mehr Steinchen,Pets und paar Flask drinn.

Über die normalen Heros gibts nicht viel zu erzählen. Die liefen immer wie geschmiert bis auf die üblichen low-dps-wipes in Grim Batol beim Endboss. Mein Rekord ware da knapp 10 Wipes, aber schlussendlich kamen doch ein paar DD's die es schafften die Adds rechtzeitig umzuhaun und es gab sogar den Erfolg mit den Eiern. 

Sonntag hab ich mich mit Equipstand 348 dann auch endlich mal in die Zul-Inis getraut. Landete direkt in ZA..kurzer Blick in die Gruppe zeigte mir gut (raid)equipte DD's und Heal.. sind dann auch sofort los.. Trash und ersten zwei Boss innerhalb des Timeruns umgehaun und da dropt n Lootfenster auf mit dem Extraloot vom 2. Boss.. Umhang mit Agi (Geborgener Umhang von Frostheim).. "ui, nice" denk ich mir, und mach mal Bedarf, ist ja schliesslich besser als mein 346er aus einer Hero. Ich schau ins Chatfenster und wart drauf, ob ich den Umhang bekomm, da macht der anwesende Verstärker-Schami auch Bedarf und gewinnt das Teil. Najo ok, Pech gehabt, denk ich mir, dann schau ich mir den Verstärker an und seh, dass der den Marken-Umhang trägt (Aussichtslose Flügel). Ich frag ihn, wieso er denn Bedarf auf den Umhang macht, wo er doch einen Bessern trägt. Der Verstärker sagte daraufhin irgendwas wegen Trefferwertung oder so. Übwohl die anderen DD's und der Heal meinten, er könnte doch eh umschmieden und der Markenumhang besser wäre, reagierte er nicht drauf.
Wir machten dann die Ini zuende, Endboss lag gleich im Dreck und der Verstärker und ich sind dann noch in ZA rumgelaufen und haben ein paar Frösche verwandelt. Hab ihn da nochmals gefragt, ob er den Umhang wirklich bräuchte, aber auch da hat er nicht mehr reagiert und hat wortlos die Gruppe verlassen.
Im nachhinein ärgere ich mich weniger über seinen Bedarf-Wurf als darüber, dass ich diesen A**** nicht gekickt hab oder zumindest absichtlich Aggroziehn und sterben lassen hab.


----------



## Gazeran (20. Juni 2011)

campino76 schrieb:


> Sonntag hab ich mich mit Equipstand 348 dann auch endlich mal in die Zul-Inis getraut. Landete direkt in ZA..kurzer Blick in die Gruppe zeigte mir gut (raid)equipte DD's und Heal.. sind dann auch sofort los.. Trash und ersten zwei Boss innerhalb des Timeruns umgehaun und da dropt n Lootfenster auf mit dem Extraloot vom 2. Boss.. Umhang mit Agi (Geborgener Umhang von Frostheim).. "ui, nice" denk ich mir, und mach mal Bedarf, ist ja schliesslich besser als mein 346er aus einer Hero. Ich schau ins Chatfenster und wart drauf, ob ich den Umhang bekomm, da macht der anwesende Verstärker-Schami auch Bedarf und gewinnt das Teil. Najo ok, Pech gehabt, denk ich mir, dann schau ich mir den Verstärker an und seh, dass der den Marken-Umhang trägt (Aussichtslose Flügel). Ich frag ihn, wieso er denn Bedarf auf den Umhang macht, wo er doch einen Bessern trägt. Der Verstärker sagte daraufhin irgendwas wegen Trefferwertung oder so. Übwohl die anderen DD's und der Heal meinten, er könnte doch eh umschmieden und der Markenumhang besser wäre, reagierte er nicht drauf.
> Wir machten dann die Ini zuende, Endboss lag gleich im Dreck und der Verstärker und ich sind dann noch in ZA rumgelaufen und haben ein paar Frösche verwandelt. Hab ihn da nochmals gefragt, ob er den Umhang wirklich bräuchte, aber auch da hat er nicht mehr reagiert und hat wortlos die Gruppe verlassen.
> Im nachhinein ärgere ich mich weniger über seinen Bedarf-Wurf als darüber, dass ich diesen A**** nicht gekickt hab oder zumindest absichtlich Aggroziehn und sterben lassen hab.


einfach nur LOL.
Dieser umhang ist für verstärker Schamanen einfach besser als der von Marken -.-
Wenn ich sowas wieder les... Item lvl over all scheiss auf stats! Dann hab ich halt nen INT Umhang als feral druide an, das wird schon gegengeheilt...
*facepalm*


----------



## Russelkurt (20. Juni 2011)

ich hab mal wieder meinen schamanen ausgepackt, den ich mit 84 als kräuter- und erzfarmchar eingemottet hatte. der wurde dann in einer zufallsinstanz prommt 85, aus versehen natürlich, denn jetzt muss ich den als heiler ausstatten und für die gilde fit machen. naja, man tut ja einiges für seine gilde, also verzaubere ich alles ab ilvl333 aufwärts, geh zum umschmiedemeister und trau mich mal testweise in eine heroische instanz als heiler. da ich das letzte mal geheilt habe, als der lichking noch aktuell war, kannte ich sowas wie manaprobleme noch nicht, was mir 24 sekunden sorgloses heilen beschert hat und ich dann die kunst des heilens mit heißer luft lernen musste. aber es hatte einige vorteile, dass ich sämtliche cata-instanzen eigentlich nur als dd kenne: ich weiß, wie die ticken und disspelle daher brav alles, was ich disspellen kann, soll und muss (was mir bei ozruk sogar ein dankeschön vom jäger gebracht hat, da der nicht immer in der paralyse versauern musste) und ich stelle erdbindungstotems, wenn sie die gruppe unterstützen. 

kurz und gut, ein aufruf an die heiler dieser welt, die noch nichts von disspellen gehört haben und lieber gegenheilen (ich bin "hauptberuflich" dd, ich kenn genug dieser "imbaheiler"): lasst uns arme dd nicht in paralytischen zuständen versauern, wenn ihr was dagegen tun könntet


----------



## TheGui (20. Juni 2011)

Trefferwertung? haben doch beide Umhänge xD




Russelkurt schrieb:


> brav alles, was ich disspellen kann, soll und muss (was mir bei ozruk sogar ein dankeschön vom jäger gebracht hat, da der nicht immer in der paralyse versauern musste)



war das eventuell Ironie? tut der Schadensdebuff einen nicht erst aus der paralyse raushauen?


----------



## Gazeran (20. Juni 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> Trefferwertung? haben doch beide Umhänge xD


Autsch mein Fail...
Ich sollte die Werte MEINES umhangs wissen -.-
Failed. Dachte auf dem Markenumhang sind Mastery+Crit drauf...


btw der jäger bekommt diese Debuffs nich :S


----------



## campino76 (20. Juni 2011)

Gazeran schrieb:


> Autsch mein Fail...
> Ich sollte die Werte MEINES umhangs wissen -.-
> Failed. Dachte auf dem Markenumhang sind Mastery+Crit drauf...
> 
> ...




Meisterschaft und Krit sind auf dem Umhang von Maloriak drauf, wenn ich mich nicht täusche. ^^

Leider weiss ich den Namen des Schamis nicht mehr, sonst würd ich nochmal nachschaun (irgendwas mit D am Anfang.. Dreams, Deran, Deras.. oder so und n weiblicher Troll war es) und es ging um einen sekundären Stat.. vielleicht auch um Tempo.. kann auch sein. Wenns mein Fail is, dass dieser Umhang tatsächlich besser sein soll als der für Marken, dann auch gut. Ist ja nix passiert. Er wurde nicht gekickt oder geflamt.. ^^


----------



## Tomratz (20. Juni 2011)

Ich hab am Wochenende mein Wochenkontingent an Zufallsinis vollgemacht, hatte einfach mal Zeit und das Tool war teilweise recht schnell (einmal hatte ich als DD sogar sowas wie nen Instantinvite).

Bei den Gruppen ging es von ultragut bis mittelmässig, ganz schlechte Gruppen hatte ich eigentlich keine dabei.

Mal zwei Beispiele:

Drak'Tharon, direkt zweimal hintereinander, daher gut zu vergleichen.

Bei der ersten kam ich direkt am Anfang dazu, es wurde nett gegrüsst, durchgebufft und los gings.
Der Tank liess nichts anbrennen, ist aber auch nicht wie ein Irrer durch die Ini gerusht. Die Aggro war für ihn überhaupt kein Problem und wir zischten durch den Trash wie ein heisses Messer durch Butter. Das kein CC verwendet wurde, muss ich nicht extra erwähnen, das ist inzwischen Standard. 
Die Bosse hatten uns auch keinerlei Widerstand entgegen zu setzen und die Ini war ein Schaulaufen zwischen nem anderen Mage und mir, was die DpS-Zahlen anbetraf (ja, DpS in WotlK Inis ist nicht wichtig, aber ich schauh schon wie ich gegen einen anderen Mage abschneide, schliesslich könnte es sein dass ich noch was lernen kann, dazu aber später mehr).

Danach hab ich mich gleich wieder angemeldet, wobei die Suche schon etwas länger dauerte.

Ladebildschirm und wieder Drak'Tharon.

Als der Ladebildschirm durch war, fand ich mich auf der Treppe zu dem Raum, nach dem der erste Boss kommt, also war wohl ein DD ausgestiegen oder hatte DC. Kein Problem, fangen wir also nach den ersten Trashmobs an, auch kein Beinbruch, die Bosse sind ja noch alle da.

Der Tank pullt, alle fangen an Schaden zu machen und ich merke auf Anhieb den Unterschied zur vorherigen Truppe. Irgendwie war alles zäher, der Tank konnte die Aggro nicht so gut halten, aber es reichte letztlich doch für den Trash.
Der Boss war wieder einfach, auch der nächste Boss lag relativ schnell.

Dann gings zu King Dred, der nervt schon etwas mehr mit seiner Fearerei (natürlich war ich immer der, der den fear abgekriegt hat). Trotzdem lag er locker flockig.

Also die Treppe hoch und jetzt kams. Der Tank pullte, und pullte wohl etwas zu viel, jedenfalls lag nach ein paar Sekunden unser Heiler am Boden (Healaggro, weil der Tank so derb auf die Schnute bekam) und recht kurz danach hat es mangels Heilung auch den Tank erwischt.

Ich rechnete schon mit einem wipe, aber der zweite Mage (ja, wir waren wieder zwei Mages, es gibt wohl momentan eine Mageinflation), der Schurke und ich haben den Trash ordentlich verprügelt, so dass nur der Tank und der Heiler in die Ini reinlaufen mussten. Massenwiederbelebung hat meine Gilde noch nicht freigespielt, ging also nicht.

Den Rest der Ini ging der Tank etwas gemütlicher an und wir hatten keine weiteren Ausfälle zu beklagen.


Die dritte Ini mit einem Mage als Mitbewerber war dann Gundrak.

Wir wieder rein, ordentlich alles verprügelt und mir fiel auf, dass der andere Mage, auf der gleichen Levelstufe wie ich (76) jedes mal so runde 400 bis 600 mehr dps machte. Ich sie zwischendurch angeflüstert ob sie nach der Ini noch nen Moment Zeit für mich hätte. "Klar", kam als Antwort.

Nachdem der Endboss lag, hab ich mal vorsichtig gefragt, was denn den Unterschied ausmachen könnte und hab netterweise einige Tipps zur Spielweise meines Magiers bekommen (ich hab bisher hauptsächlich nen Heilcaster gespielt, meine DD waren sonst alles Melees). Die nächste Ini, mit anderen Mitspielern zeigte dann auch gleich den Erfolg der Tipps, mein Schaden hatte einen gewaltigen Sprung gemacht.

An diese Stelle noch mal vielen Dank an die Magierin vom Abyssischen Rat, leider ist mir der Name nicht im Gedächtnis geblieben.


----------



## Tomratz (20. Juni 2011)

DerechteErec schrieb:


> Letztens in ZG:
> Ich war als Tank dabei. Ini bekannt, schon oft wipefrei durchgekommen, aber dieses Mal steckte irgendwie der Wurm drin:
> Schon beim ersten Boss hatte ich massive Agro-Probleme und hab mich geärgert, warum der blöde Hunter mich nicht antanken lässt. Und so ging das dann weiter, beim zweiten Boss musste ich feststellen, dass der Mage auch nicht besser war und irgendwie zog von diesen bescheuerten DDs dauernd jemand Agro. Wie die das schafften war mir völlig schleierhaft, aber ich trage ja nicht umsonst den Titel "der Geduldige" und so habe ich mich mit Spott auf Dauer-CD bis zur Katzenlady durchgekämpft, wo mich dann der Heiler fragte, ob ich eigentlich absichtlich mit *Angelrute * tanke... xD
> Nachdem ich dann meine Tankwaffe angelegt habe, lief die restliche Ini äußerst entspannt ab...
> ...



Zur Sache mit der Angelrute: Mit meinem Heiler neulich in ner Heroini gewesen und hab mich gewundert, warum meine Heilleistung so mies ist. Es hat zwar immer gereicht, aber irgendwie wars immer knapp mit der Heilung. Als wir dann den ersten Boss hinter uns hatten, hab ich mal C gedrückt um mein Equip anzuschauen und hab dann mal gaaaaaanz schnell
sowohl meinen Streitkolben als auch mein Buch in der Schildhand angelegt. Danach wars dann wieder easy going.


Bei der Story mit dem kleinen Bruder hat ich Pipi in den Augen vor Lachen


----------



## orkman (20. Juni 2011)

Tomratz schrieb:


> Zur Sache mit der Angelrute: Mit meinem Heiler neulich in ner Heroini gewesen und hab mich gewundert, warum meine Heilleistung so mies ist. Es hat zwar immer gereicht, aber irgendwie wars immer knapp mit der Heilung. Als wir dann den ersten Boss hinter uns hatten, hab ich mal C gedrückt um mein Equip anzuschauen und hab dann mal gaaaaaanz schnell
> sowohl meinen Streitkolben als auch mein Buch in der Schildhand angelegt. Danach wars dann wieder easy going.
> 
> 
> Bei der Story mit dem kleinen Bruder hat ich Pipi in den Augen vor Lachen



ich habs geschafft in ner hero ini mit healequip zu tanken ... bin pala und hab mich gewundert wieso ich soviel dmg reingedrueckt bekomme ... nach zahlreichen wipes wo wir aber 2-3 bosse gelegt hatten konnte ich endlich sehen dass ich statt meinem tank equip , mein heal equip an hatte ... das die dinger auch sehr aehnlich sehen -.- healer is dann aus frust gegangen  der dachte nur ich sei schlecht xD


----------



## Urobeson (20. Juni 2011)

Ach ja, wem ist es noch nicht passiert mit der Angel in der Hand in eine Ini zu kommen und loszulegen. Oder nach dem Reiterkampf in PdC noch die Lanze zu haben.

Ich bin ja mittlerweile froh, das Zorn der Gerechtigkeit nun über den Tod hält, das war mein liebster Vergesser nach einem Wipe, hat auch was die Aggro ohne halten zu wollen.


----------



## Der Papst (20. Juni 2011)

Urobeson schrieb:


> Ach ja, wem ist es noch nicht passiert mit der Angel in der Hand in eine Ini zu kommen und loszulegen. Oder nach dem Reiterkampf in PdC noch die Lanze zu haben.
> 
> Ich bin ja mittlerweile froh, das Zorn der Gerechtigkeit nun über den Tod hält, das war mein liebster Vergesser nach einem Wipe, hat auch was die Aggro ohne halten zu wollen.



Das mit der Angel ist mir schon häufiger passiert, vor allem in Raids und hat sich in unserer Gilde inzwischen zum running gag entwickelt...immer wenns vom gesamt-dmg her knapp wird heißt es dann wieder: 
"leg die Angel an, wir brauchen den extra dmg-boost" 

Das ist dann immer der Weckruf für die anderen Gruppenmitglieder, sich auch mal zu konzentrieren, um nicht im schaden nachher hinter mir mit der Angel zu liegen 

Auf jeden Fall haben wir dann immer was zu lachen


----------



## orkman (20. Juni 2011)

Der schrieb:


> Das mit der Angel ist mir schon häufiger passiert, vor allem in Raids und hat sich in unserer Gilde inzwischen zum running gag entwickelt...immer wenns vom gesamt-dmg her knapp wird heißt es dann wieder:
> "leg die Angel an, wir brauchen den extra dmg-boost"



haha ich lach mich schlapp xD extra dmg-boost ^^


----------



## Der Papst (20. Juni 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> haha ich lach mich schlapp xD extra dmg-boost ^^



ist natürlich nur als Gag gemeint, aber solche Dinge lockern die allgemeine Stimmung im TS immer mal wieder ein wenig auf.
Ich denke auf sowas kommt es auch an, schließlich will man auch Spaß am Spiel haben 


By the way, um hier auch mal was zum eigentlichen Thema beizutragen:

Ich melde mich seit den Extrabelohnungen für Tanks auch gerne mal als Tank an, allerdings nur die "normalen" Cata-heros, denn die Zul-Inis traue ich mir noch nicht zu, und ich möchte meine Mitspieler nicht durch einen verhältnismäßig schlechten Tank belasten. Ich komme fast täglich in die Schwarzfelshöhlen und treffe ständig auf Leute, die es nicht schaffen, die Strahlen bei Corla vernünftig zu unterbrechen und dadurch die ganze Gruppe töten. Seltsamerweise sind das aber immer die Leute, die beim Raiden schon recht weit fortgeschritten sind, ist euch das auch mal aufgefallen?


----------



## Russelkurt (20. Juni 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> war das eventuell Ironie? tut der Schadensdebuff einen nicht erst aus der paralyse raushauen?



ja, der debuff, den man sich selbst verpassen kann haut einen da raus. aber es gibt eine spezielle art von dd, bei der 99,9% aller spieler es aufgrund der klassenmechanik nicht schaffen, sich selbst zu dotten: der jäger! caster und nahkämpfer debuffen sich zuverlässig selbst. aber ich hab bislang nur einen einzigen jäger gesehen, der es echt geschafft hat zum boss zu rennen, den zu hauen, zu bluten, sich zurückzuziehen um dann nicht in dem beben zu sterben und trotzdem noch 15k dps zu machen.


----------



## Metadron72 (20. Juni 2011)

und was macht der arkan mage ?


----------



## Russelkurt (20. Juni 2011)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> und was macht der arkan mage ?



ähm... auf die gutmütigkeit des heilers hoffen?^^ bestimmte speccs hätt ich fast vergessen.


----------



## Metadron72 (20. Juni 2011)

Russelkurt schrieb:


> ähm... auf die gutmütigkeit des heilers hoffen?^^ bestimmte speccs hätt ich fast vergessen.



eisblock und beim 2.mal hervorrufung mit self heal glyphe ^^


----------



## Russelkurt (20. Juni 2011)

oder so. mein arkanmagier ist so lange eingemottet gewesen. der war seit cata nur in 2 instanzen: schwarzfelshöhlen und das wasserdingens


----------



## _Raziel_ (20. Juni 2011)

Jaja, gepullt wird meist von allem anderen, nur nicht von den Tanks. Passiert mir beim Palatank auch öfters. Problematisch wirds leider dann, wenns Klassen sind, die sich irgendwann von der Aggroliste streichen können. Sie pullen, sie werden gehauen (weil ich den Mob nicht abspotte), sie hauen einen Aggroreduce rein (Verblassen, Unsichtbarkeit, Totstellen) und zack, geht der Mob auf den Heiler los. Dann darf ich doch wieder eingreifen.
Das mit dem sterben lassen, lasse ich seitdem und ermahne die Leute lieber 2-3 mal.

Btw. ich hab mich scheckig bei der Geschichte im Vortexgipfel gelacht. Wer nicht springt, wird nicht decursed 

Und nur mal so am Rande. Ich sag das immer wieder, wenn ich als Tank im Gipfel bin. Nach dem Gewittersturm (unter der Pyramide) muss man nicht wegrennen wie von der Tarantel gestochen. Der Kettenblitz trifft sowieso jeden, also kann man auch stehen bleiben und die 2-3 Sekunden noch Dmg machen. Einzig die Melees müssen sich neu hinter den Boss positionieren.

Was ich auch öfters anbringen muss ist bei Ozruk, dass das Elementiumschild von ihm nicht gereinigt werden sollte, sondern in der Zeit ein Dot gesetzt werden sollte, damit man nach der Paralyse wieder rauskommt (OHNE Schaden zu nehmen!!!).

Das mit den Strahlen bei Corla hab ich schon lange aufgegeben. Ich lass immer einen evolvieren, damit sich die Ranges nur um einen Strahl kümmern müssen. Den mittleren nehme ich. Es ist einfacher Corla und einen evolvierten Mob (kann man ja als erstes töten) zu tanken, als ständig Neue zu erhalten...


LG


----------



## mopdog (20. Juni 2011)

Hey Leute,

gerade eben etwas tolles in ZG erlebt. 
Nach dem der erste tank im Boss kampf abgedampft ist, ohne ersichtlichen grund haben wir uns einen neuen gesucht.


Und nun aufgepasst dieser meinte uns vor dem ersten Boss zu sagen das jeder aufmounten soll. Wir haben uns dabei nichts gedacht und haben es getan und sind ihm gefolgt er pullt die halbe ini und rennt dann zurück zum Iniportal. Er spuckte große Töne , die Mobs sind jetzt nicht mehr ..... 

....dreimal dürft ihr raten was uns an der Brücke entgegen kam. Seine Reaktion, ***** verlässt die Gruppe...

Ach herrlich  

Aber ich muss sagen das normalerweise die Ausnahme. Habe bisher "fast" nur gutes erlebt.

Und nun Mahlzeit.

Gruß Mopdog


----------



## Tomratz (20. Juni 2011)

mopdog schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> 
> Und nun aufgepasst dieser meinte uns vor dem ersten Boss zu sagen das jeder aufmounten soll. Wir haben uns dabei nichts gedacht und haben es getan und sind ihm gefolgt er pullt die halbe ini und rennt dann zurück zum Iniportal. Er spuckte große Töne , die Mobs sind jetzt nicht mehr .....
> ...




Wie geil ist das denn, ich musste erst mal tief Luft holen, damit ich nicht laut rausplatze (kommt schlecht auf der Arbeit).

Made my day


----------



## Exicoo (20. Juni 2011)

Meine Meinung: Random Gruppen sind Schrott. Warum? Weil zu 70% nur Vollidioten drin sind, die einfach nichts können. In normalen Heros geht es noch, aber bei ZA / ZG hört es für mich echt auf.


----------



## Feuerkatze (20. Juni 2011)

Bei ZA und ZG ist ja auch der Gruppenfinder so nett einen da reinzuschmeissen sobald man irgendwie das richitge Itemlevel hat. 

Meine Druidin hat sowohl Tank- als auch Heilgear, das Heilgear deutlich besser als das Tankgear, aber so als gesamt dann doch nur 342. Aber zusammen mit dem Tankgear komme ich dann doch schon auf die erforderlichen 346. Als mir das das erste mal passiert ist, habe ich einen Try mitgemacht und mich dann verabschiedet. Ich denke der Gruppe war das ganz lieb so. 


Am Samstag habe ich zweimal ZA gemacht. Unterschiedlicher kann es kaum sein. 

Eine Freundin (Z) hat meinen Freund (F) gefragt, ob er mit geht, und ob ich (I) heilen könnte. Ich habe mal nix versprochen, aber wir wollten es probieren. Sie hat getankt (Bärchen), ich geheilt (Bäumchen), und mein Freund ist mit seinem zu dem Zeitpunkt mal wieder Retri geskillten Pala mit. (auch bei ihm dürfte das Itemlevel nicht in einem Gear zusammen sein, sondern halb Tank, halb Retri oder so)

Es war so gegen 18.00 uhr als wir starteten. Mit uns in der Anfangsaufstellung ein Hexer und ein Schami. Wir wipten zunächst mal an einer Trashgruppe, weil Z nicht so richtig markiert hatte und die Mobs, die sie im CC haben wollten, sich nicht haben CCen lassen. 
Erster Boss ging gut. Zweiter auch. Hauptprobleme eher in den Trashgruppen, dort fallen wir geregelt um, oder einzelne oder so. Wortlos verlässt der Hexer die Gruppe, es kommt ein Mage. Wir sind bei dem Boss der die Fähigkeiten der einzelnen Gruppenmember übernimmt. Ein Add Quak, das andere Mäh. Und ich geh OOM. Wipe. F sagt, dass der Mage drauf achten soll die Dinger zu dispellen. (Zauberraub). Nochmal, ich wieder OOM, Wipe. Im dritten Anlauf bekommen wir es hin. Durch die ganzen Trashwipes verlieren wir viel Zeit. um 19.00 verabschiedet sich der Schami. Ein Schurke kommt hinzu. Wir wipen nochmal geregelt an einer Stelle wo wir ständig Adds ziehen. Z zieht die Gruppe mal weit genug weg und wir schaffen es. 
Rest war ok. halt noch mehrmaliges Umfallen. Aber irgendwie funny. 

Dann kam der Endboss. Wir bekommen Luchs und Drachenfalken. Luchs haut auf mich drauf, ich heil mich hoch, Tank stirbt. Wipe. Das ganze mehrmals. Wir stellen fest, die Adds ignorieren Volles Rohr auf den Boss. Im vierten Try oder so kommen wir dann auch in die zweite Phase. Mage stirbt im Feuer, ich sterb im Feuer, wipe. 
So geht das noch einige Wipes weiter. der Mage gibt auf. Es kommt ein weiterer Pala der wird mitten in den Kampf geworfen und hat erstmal keinen Plan - Wipe. F wechselt auf seinen Mage, weil er meinte, dass er damit mehr Schaden macht als mit Retri. 
Diesmal geht es tatsächlich schneller in die zweite Phase. Aber Laufen und Heilen ist nicht ganz meine Stärke (was eigentlich richtig peinlich ist mit den ganzen Instants). 
Jeder Try wird besser. Irgendwann haben wir einen 0.3% Wipe. es ist 21.00 uhr wir meinen einer geht noch. die 0.3 % schaffen wir noch. Diesmal ist der Wipe bei 0.5%. Man sieht förmlich wie alle Member der Gruppe in ihre Tastaturen beissen. Wir geben nicht auf, ein letzter Versuch muss drin sein und jaah es klappt. So ungefähr muss sich das in früheren Raids angefühlt haben. Und was droppt dieser Mistkerl: Kette! 

Immerhin konnte ich eine Quest abschliessen, welche mir mein erstes Lila-umrandetes Item bescherte. 



Danach wollten wir es doch noch wissen. F und ich wechselten auf unsere "Mainchars" (in Anführungsstrichen, weil wir beide nicht mehr aktiv raiden, es aber mit diesen getan haben und sie entsprechend equipt sind). 
F mit Heal-Schami (der etwas mehr Mana als meine Druidin hat) und ich mit Jäger. 
Wir bekommen nochmal ZA. Na immerhin haben wir hier die Taktiken gerade nochmal (zT exsessiv) wiederholt. Die Gruppe ist gut equipt, jeder weiss was er zu tun hat. Wir adden an der gleichen Stelle nochmal die gleichen Gruppen, nur das diesmal nur das Jägerlein stirbt. Der Tank ganz begeistert "Ich lebe" 
Bei dem Boss der die Eier ausbrüten lässt frägt er "Heal, brauchst du kein Mana?". Es war nicht mal ein Mana-Tide Totem nötig gewesen. (F stellt das bei 70% Mana). Timerun haben wir leider nicht geschafft, weil Tank unbedingt ne Gruppe auslassen wollte, die mein Pet nicht auslassenswert fand. 
Aber ansonsten ging die Ini easy und wir waren nach kA 45 min? durch.


----------



## J_0_T (20. Juni 2011)

Hatte auch mal wieder etwas nettes vor einigen Tagen. 

War mit meinem kleinen Mage BSF. Okay nix verwunderliches, nur das scheinbar bis auf dem tank die ganze grp neu war und vor dem einen typen stand der die geisterworgen ruft. Gut, kann ma passieren dachte ich mir und es ging auch zügig los. Der Tank, ein druide, starb in den ersten sekunden trotz der schnellen heilung des priesers. Das wiederholte sich locker 4 mal bis der heal und ein dd abgehauen ist. 

Neue suche und da fällt mir auf das der Druide alles angekruzt hat in der suche. 1 min später einen neuen tank und dd. Der Druide ist dank seiner auswahl heiler geworden und wir dachten uns... ok wenn er schon net tanken kann ggf heilen. Wurden aber eines besseren belehrt. 

Obwohl er heiler geworden ist blieb er in der bär form und sprang rum wie ein depp... ende vom lied... wipe... alle leaven bis auf ihn und mir... und auf den Tipp das man als healer im Bärgestalt nicht sonderlich was reisen kann entfernte er mich aus der grp...


Hatte das schon ma wer? Oder ist das doch einer der seltenen fälle?


----------



## cataboom (20. Juni 2011)

campino76 schrieb:


> Im nachhinein ärgere ich mich weniger über seinen Bedarf-Wurf als darüber, dass ich diesen A**** nicht gekickt hab oder zumindest absichtlich Aggroziehn und sterben lassen hab.






Na aber ganz toll! Er würfelt auf Bedarf weil er es 1. kann/darf und 2. auch gebrauchen kann (aber sicher weil du meinst sein derzeitiger Umhang ist besser muss das auch so sein) und du willst eine richt schön asoziale und dreckige Aktion abziehen und ihn sterben lassen. Wahnsinn mit wieviel Blödheit manche Leute losziehen und meinen sie hätten was tolles zu berichten.


----------



## MasterCrain (20. Juni 2011)

Mit Palatwink in Scholomace gewesen. Mittem im ersten Bossfight geht einer AFK ohne wa szu sagen. Ein zweiter (Schurke) läuft mir nur hinterher und macht gar nix (was mir erst nach dem zweiten Boss aufgefallen ist -.-) Nachdem ich mich aufgeregt habe beginnt er fleißig schaden zu machen (16-20 dps auf lvl 40 is schon imba, Bei Bossen kam er wenigstens auf 50-100) 
Aber da ich ja nen netter Mensch bin hab ich mich geweigert ihn zu kicken als der Kickvote kam (solang er es wenigstens versucht und es die Ini nicht behindert warum dann kicken?)
Später verließ uns dann nen DD und ein Retri kam dazu der erstmal zu Fuß zum Anfang der Ini rante um alle Quest anzunehmen (obwohl ich ihm sagte er solle zurückkommen ich teile die Quests) Während er als seine Quests holte und der Schurke sich iwo verlief waren wir dann zu 3 bei den letzten 6 Räumen vorm Endboss (zwischendurch vereckte der Pala DD iwo am eingang an Mobs und berschwerte sich warum ich die net abgespottet habe.... vom anderen Ende der Instanz aus....) Als dann wieder Alle da waren clearten wir die letzten Räume und es droppte ein Relikt mit int und Wille und nem Sockelplatz. Ich passe, der Heiler würfelt Bedarf, Der Retri würfelt bedarf und bekommt es.
Sein Kommentar "Wo bekomme ich nen Sockelstein her?"
Zack votekick und weg mit ihm.
Dann noch eben Endboss gelegt und genervt die Grp verlassen.


----------



## campino76 (20. Juni 2011)

cataboom schrieb:


> Na aber ganz toll! Er würfelt auf Bedarf weil er es 1. kann/darf und 2. auch gebrauchen kann (aber sicher weil du meinst sein derzeitiger Umhang ist besser muss das auch so sein) und du willst eine richt schön asoziale und dreckige Aktion abziehen und ihn sterben lassen. Wahnsinn mit wieviel Blödheit manche Leute losziehen und meinen sie hätten was tolles zu berichten.



1. Nicht nur ich meinte dass sein jetztiger Umhang besser sei, sondern auch der DD-Krieger und der Dudu-Heiler.

2. Und ja, ich hätt ihn gekickt oder sterben lassen, weil ich es 1. kann und 2. darf. ^^ Leider hat sich meine asoziale dreckige Ader erst viel später zu Wort gemeldet..

Was hat es mit Blödheit zu tun (ausser vielleicht mit deiner eigenen), wenn ich mich ungerecht behandelt fühle?


----------



## Kyrador (20. Juni 2011)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> Mit Palatwink in Scholomace gewesen. Mittem im ersten Bossfight geht einer AFK ohne wa szu sagen. Ein zweiter (Schurke) läuft mir nur hinterher und macht gar nix (was mir erst nach dem zweiten Boss aufgefallen ist -.-) Nachdem ich mich aufgeregt habe beginnt er fleißig schaden zu machen (16-20 dps auf lvl 40 is schon imba, Bei Bossen kam er wenigstens auf 50-100)
> Aber da ich ja nen netter Mensch bin hab ich mich geweigert ihn zu kicken als der Kickvote kam (solang er es wenigstens versucht und es die Ini nicht behindert warum dann kicken?)
> Später verließ uns dann nen DD und ein Retri kam dazu der erstmal zu Fuß zum Anfang der Ini rante um alle Quest anzunehmen (obwohl ich ihm sagte er solle zurückkommen ich teile die Quests) Während er als seine Quests holte und der Schurke sich iwo verlief waren wir dann zu 3 bei den letzten 6 Räumen vorm Endboss (zwischendurch vereckte der Pala DD iwo am eingang an Mobs und berschwerte sich warum ich die net abgespottet habe.... vom anderen Ende der Instanz aus....) Als dann wieder Alle da waren clearten wir die letzten Räume und es droppte ein Relikt mit int und Wille und nem Sockelplatz. Ich passe, der Heiler würfelt Bedarf, Der Retri würfelt bedarf und bekommt es.
> Sein Kommentar "Wo bekomme ich nen Sockelstein her?"
> ...



Wenn du ein netter Mensch gewesen wärst, hättest du dem Vergelter-Paladin, der offenbar ein Anfänger war, erklärt, dass dieses Relikt
(a) nicht für seine Skillung geeignet ist
(b) ihn gebeten, dass Relikt abzugeben
(c) was es mit Sockelsteinen auf sich hat
Stattdessen wird ein Spieler, der wohl Hilfe hätte brauchen können (was die Quests angeht, in der Scholomance sind nicht alle teilbar, es war also in seinen Augen sinnvoll, zum Eingang zurückzulaufen), einfach gekickt, versteht die Welt nicht mehr und hört eventuell aufgrund der Erfahrung mit dem Spiel auf.

Sollte der Paladin natürlich BoA-Zeugs getragen haben (SEHR unwahrscheinlich), dann wars einfach ein Vollidiot.


----------



## RedShirt (20. Juni 2011)

Ich werds nie verstehen, wie man sicher über EQ, was ca. 3h Ingame hält bei aktuellem Levelprogress, aufregen kann.

Die 15 Min Ärger+Streß - wofür?

Normal fragen:
 - stellt er sich bockig -> sich seinen Teil denken, clearen und neue Gruppe.
 - ist er unwissend -> erklären und ihm die Entscheidung überlassen

Sortiert dann die Newbies von den N00bs aus.


----------



## Snee (20. Juni 2011)

Bin im Lowlevelbereich eigentlich immer ziemlich entspannt... als aber gestern mir (Hunter) nen doofer Palatank "meinen" Umhang mit 5 Beweglichkeit und 2 oder 3 Ausdauer weggewürfelt hat - er hat es mit "weil ichs kann und weil da Ausdauer auch drauf ist" begründet - hab ich den Spieß umgedreht und ebenfalls auf nen Tankschild und nen Tankkolben Bedarf gehabt ;-) Warum? Weil ichs kann ;-)


----------



## krampus94 (20. Juni 2011)

mir ist letztens was sehr peinliches passiert..mainchar ele/ heal schami..kenn da alle ZA/ ZG bossi in- und auswendig deswegn dachte ich mir probierst mal enhancer aus ..gesagt getan ..mir ist aufgefalln das vorne beim tank zu stehn nit soo leicht ist..war immer ele ..als melee hab ich nicht gewusst wo ich stehen sollte ..und beim erstn ZG boss der mit dem grünen zeugs starb ich dann auch noch -.- . oder bei trash gruppen war ich immer nummer1. vom wipe..und der schadn war nich grad toll i-wo btw 13-14k..ging dann nach 4 wipes auf ele ..


mfg.


----------



## krampus94 (20. Juni 2011)

Snee schrieb:


> Bin im Lowlevelbereich eigentlich immer ziemlich entspannt... als aber gestern mir (Hunter) nen doofer Palatank "meinen" Umhang mit 5 Beweglichkeit und 2 oder 3 Ausdauer weggewürfelt hat - er hat es mit "weil ichs kann und weil da Ausdauer auch drauf ist" begründet - hab ich den Spieß umgedreht und ebenfalls auf nen Tankschild und nen Tankkolben Bedarf gehabt ;-) Warum? Weil ichs kann ;-)


ja im lowlevelbereich ist es ja nicht sooooo schlimm  warum holst dir nicht den acc.rücken? xD

hab auch schon jäger gesehn lv 15-35 die auf wille bedarf gemacht haben..

ich denk mir schon gar nix mehr dabei..

deswegn werd ich keinen neuen 85er spielen zwei reichen mir..xD



lg


----------



## Snee (20. Juni 2011)

Equip ist mir relativ egal auf dem Level - aber wer meint mir frech zu kommen, dem komm ich halt auch frech ;-)
Und da es mein erster Char auf dem Server ist wird es mit Acc-Rüssi über Ehre oder Gildenruf nicht so schnell machbar sein.


----------



## Metadron72 (22. Juni 2011)

push  gestern mal ne gruselige gilden interne za gehabt, ich kann noch nicht wieder drüber sprechen


----------



## vDavid078 (23. Juni 2011)

Hallo , nun bin ich endlich auch dazu gekommen mich hier anzumelden 
Ich habe auch etwas zu berichten , leider .. -.-
Vorhin mit meinem Jäger im Vortexgipfel hero :
mit dabei war auch ein mage. Bis zum 2. Boss war alles cool , doch kurz dannach kam es dann zu einem konflikt :
Mage sollte sheepen , ich sollte ne eisfalle werfen. Ich frag den tank extra ob er bereit ist , er sagt go.Sofort Ich werf meine frostfalle , mage hat zu früh gesheept , mobs laufen weg , niemand steht in der falle . Gut , 20sek. cd , nach dem CD wieder die falle geworfen , mob is drin , tank haut ihn raus. Tank stirbt , dd stirbt , ich stell mich tot , der DD dudu verwandelt sich in ne katze und haut ab , die mobs hinterher . Ich steh wieder auf und steh mit dem heiler da.. letzter dd stirbt mobs laufen zurrück wir beide tot . Dann schrieb der tank das ich ein noob wäre und meine klasse nicht spielen könnte . Als ich ihm sagte dass der mage zu früh gesheept hat , sagt er mir doch tatsächlich das ich meine eisfalle zu langsam werfe -.- OBWOHL ICH IHN DOCH EXTRA GEFRAGT HABE!! Gut , ausschlusswahl und ich flieg aus der gruppe , hau bischen auf die trainingspuppen um mich abzuregen , logg mich aus und gehe auf seinen server um zu klären wieso ICH meine klasse nicht spielen kann , ganz höflich und ohne beleidigungen . Daraufhin meinte er , das ich ein noob wäre weil ich meine 'scheiss' fallen nicht werfen kann , und das ich lieber meinen jäger löschen sollte. Was meint ihr dazu?? Würde mich über eure meinungen freuen.
.....Soo , kurze zeit später zurrück auf meinem server. Nächste rnd hero - Halle des ursprungs . Bis Anraphet lief alles gut , ich dacht mir : wow , gute gruppe , dd's machten schaden , der heiler heilte , tank markierte schön alles zum cc'n , und der schami wartete auf meine eisfallen. Kurz nach Anraphet fragte ich dann ob wir denn bitte alle bosse machen könnten : Alle schrieben 'nö' und der tank meinte : Was willst denn von den anderen bössen , wir machen nur rajh . Dann meinte ich das ich die Marken haben will .Halbe gruppe schrieb 'lol' und sie sind ohne mich den aufzug hoch gefahren. Gruppe verlassen.
.....Wieder neu für ne rnd hero angemeldet :
Und schon wieder Hallen des ursprungs . Schurke und PalaTank streiteten sich aus irgend einem grund , war mir aber egal solange wir die ini schaffen. Dann beim ersten boss ; der schurke macht 4k dmg. Als er starb beleidigte er nochma den tank und leavte , der tank kurz darauf auch , doch zum glück starb der boss.Nach ca 4 Minuten kam der nächste , wieder ein pala , hatte aber sofort nen dc und wurde gekickt . 2 min später ein Krieger , war 10 min afk - kick . Dann ein DK ! Er begrüßte uns und pullte die nächste mobgruppe .. Ich dachte mir schon : wuhu endlich! , doch dann schrieb der heal : lol , why tankst du mit wiederbelebungsnachwirkungen?! ... -.- Gruppe stirbt , tank leavet. So wir leben wieder und warten auf den nächsten tank. nach 10 min - ein Dudu. Begrüßte und auch , hatte keine nachwirkungen , war nicht afk und hatte auch keinen dc. Er pullte die mobgruppe , die wir dann ganz töteten. Nun war ich mir aber sicher das wir die ini schaffen .. bis er dann auch einen cd bekam. Wurde gekickt , ein DD leavte , heal auch , und ich hatte schließlich auch keinen bock mehr und habe auch die gruppe verlassen. Ich bin sauer -.-'


----------



## Russelkurt (23. Juni 2011)

da hab ich letztens auch was grusleliges erlebt, allerdings reicht das bei weitem nicht an deine odyssee @ vDavid078:

steinerner kern hero, der tank, ein dd und ich als heiler sind als gildengruppe rein, 2 random dd dabei. bis ozruk lief alles wie in butter. dann überkam unseren tank die nervosität wegen ozruk, aber wir versuchten es halt mal. bis zur ersten paralyse lief alles wunderbar, ich hab mich gedottet, hab alles disspellt, was sich nicht dotten konnte und dann kam aus irgendeinem grund der wipe. glaub der tank hat sich beim laufen verdrückt und hat sich von hinten hauen lassen, was 2 echt harte schläge zur folge hatte, die den tank dann über die wupper schickten. nach dem wipe wieder aufstellung, bufffood rein (wir sind mit unseren twinks noch nicht so "imba" wie mit den mains) und dann gings los: 

die random-dd zündeten alles, was den schaden erhöht und haben kurzerhand auf aggro geschissen, was natürlich die aufmerksamkeit des bosses auf sie lenkte, die beide neben mir standen! ozruk macht die stacheln, wir 3 sterben, der tank und der 3te dd bleiben stehen, dann der wipe. kurzes geflame seitens der random-dd, warum der tank denn keine aggro halten könne, was kurz erklärt wurde: 2 zehntel sekunden reichen nunmal nicht zum antanken! die dd sind angefressen, einer geht, ein neuer kommt und den anderen ließ ich in der paralyse verschmoren und ins licht gehen, woraufhin der nach dem bosstot dann auch ging. wieder ein neuer dd und der endboss lief wieder wie geschmiert.

edit: ozruk ist und bleibt ganz oben auf meiner top5 hass-boss liste. egal wie gut das gear ist, man kann immernoch an dem wipen wie ein frischer 85er


----------



## Doofkatze (23. Juni 2011)

Ich wurde mal aus einer Gruppe gekickt, nachdem niemand bei Corla den Fear unterbrochen hat und ich aus dem Strahl gefeart wurde, was kurz nach "wieder zurück im Strahl" direkt die Aktivierung des Zeloten bedeutete.

Ich wurde sofort als Noob beschimpft, der seinen Charakter nicht spielen könnte und ihn löschen sollte.

Alle Versuche, die Bossmechanik mal zu erklären, scheiterten. Ich wäre der Noob, der einfach aus dem Strahl raus ginge.

Schließlich wurde ich direkt vor dem Endboss gekickt, einfach weil diese Gildengruppe es "konnte". Keine Begründung. Einfach nur n Kick.

Wer der Noob war, konnte ich hinterher sehen. In meinem Frust habe ich sowohl Recount als auch das Armory durchschaut.

Mit 15k DPS stand ich recht bequem an erster Stelle vor dem 7k DPS Tank als Zweiten.

Das jeweilige Equipment der anderen Spieler ging von unverzaubert über ungesockelt bishin zu "Kritsockelungen" beim Tank.


----------



## Virikas (23. Juni 2011)

Auch wenn Absätze, Groß und Kleinschreibung den Text lesbarer machen würden, hab ich mich damal durchgequält:



vDavid078 schrieb:


> Vorhin mit meinem Jäger im Vortexgipfel hero :
> mit dabei war auch ein mage. Bis zum 2. Boss war alles cool , doch kurz dannach kam es dann zu einem konflikt :
> Mage sollte sheepen , ich sollte ne eisfalle werfen. Ich frag den tank extra ob er bereit ist , er sagt go.Sofort Ich werf meine frostfalle , mage hat zu früh gesheept , mobs laufen weg , niemand steht in der falle . Gut , 20sek. cd , nach dem CD wieder die falle geworfen
> [...]
> Was meint ihr dazu?? Würde mich über eure meinungen freuen.



CD vonner Falle abwarten ist in der Tat nicht allzu schlau..
1. SV Hunter können die Zeit mit Wyverngift überbrücken und das Viech solange damit CCen (wenn Humanoid, aber die Chance ist im Vortex ja recht hoch)
2. Wenn ne Eisfalle daneben geht und ich keine andere Chance habe als Hunter, dann nehm ich den Mob mit Ablenkendem Schuss und kite den in die Eisfalle
3. Ganz zur Not hab ich noch nen Streuschuss um zumindest jemand anderem ne Chance zu geben, wenn ich es versemmelt habe

Kurz gesagt: Du solltest etwas CCen und hast es verdaddelt die Situation sauber zu klären. Stattdessen hast gesagt "huch, Eisfalle CD.. hmm das jetzt doof, keine Ahnung". 
--> Nicht alles aus dem Char rausgeholt, sondern einfach mal stumpf die Schuld auf den Mage geschoben. Schlecht gelöst, geht besser
--> Unnötiges Mimimi



> Kurz nach Anraphet fragte ich dann ob wir denn bitte alle bosse machen könnten : Alle schrieben 'nö' und der tank meinte : Was willst denn von den anderen bössen , wir machen nur rajh . Dann meinte ich das ich die Marken haben will .Halbe gruppe schrieb 'lol' und sie sind ohne mich den aufzug hoch gefahren. Gruppe verlassen.



Man nennt es Demokratie. Die Mehrheit (4 Leute) will nicht alle Bosse machen, einer spielt beleidigte Leberwurst und geht. Entweder du lebst damit, dass die Mehrheit entscheidet (ich hab schon Tanks gekickvoted, die als einziger von 5 Leuten nicht alle Bosse machen wollte.. Mehrheit entscheidet, fertig) oder du gehst mit Stammgruppen / Gilde in denen das vorher abgesprochen ist.
--> Unnötiges Mimimi



> Nach ca 4 Minuten kam der nächste , wieder ein pala , hatte aber sofort nen dc und wurde gekickt .


Gute Idee.. Kann ja auch nicht mal wirklich nen DC sein. Hab zum Beispiel in Grim Batol das Problem, dass ich direkt nach einem Iniport (pr DF oder reinfliegen ist hierbei egal) mit jedem Char einen DC habe. Passwort eintippen, Authenticator eingeben, Char einloggen --> Dauert grob 1 Minute (inkl. Ladebalken). Wer also da nicht mal kurz warten kann zeigt fröhliches überreagieren.
-->Unnötiges Mimimi



> Dann ein DK ! Er begrüßte uns und pullte die nächste mobgruppe .. Ich dachte mir schon : wuhu endlich! , doch dann schrieb der heal : lol , why tankst du mit wiederbelebungsnachwirkungen?! ... -.- Gruppe stirbt , tank leavet.



OMG.. er hat einen Fehler gemacht.. Du machst natürlich nie welche (siehe Eisfalle, weisste Bescheid..). Mein Gott kann doch mal passieren.
Statt gleich zu flamen kann man ja auch mal kurz drauf hinweisen und ggf. kurz abwarten. So oder so habt ihr 10 Minuten auf den nächsten tank gewartet, länger halten die Nachwirkungen auch nicht..
--> Unnötiges Mimimi



> Nun war ich mir aber sicher das wir die ini schaffen .. bis er dann auch einen cd bekam. Wurde gekickt , ein DD leavte , heal auch , und ich hatte schließlich auch keinen bock mehr und habe auch die gruppe verlassen. Ich bin sauer -.-'



Wie gesagt.. Nen DC kann nunmal passieren.. Unser Palaheiler hat selten mal nen Bluescreen. Dauert mit Reboot eben 5-7 Minuten bis der wieder da ist.
Inner Gildengruppe kein Thema, wissen wir dass das manchmal passiert. Wenner allein random geht, wartet keiner mehr.
--> Überreagiert und unnötiges Mimimi

Sorry, wenn ich das so sage, aber du stellst dich ein bisserl extrem an und reagierst über. Da du nach Feedback gefragt hattest, hast du es hiermit bekommen 

BTT:
Gestern Schwarzfelshöhlen normal. Tank kürzt vorm zweiten Boss natürlich wieder ab und springt links direkt runter.
Ich packe automatisch mein Pet ein (war mittem Hexertwink unterwegs) und unten wieder aus. Automatisch, ohne Ansagenotwendigkeit.
Als wir unten stehen kommt vom Tank (Zitat): "HEXE, Pet weg!!!"
Hab dann auch nur geantwortet "Danke bin schon groß und krieg mein Pet allein unter Kontrolle"
Schon toll, wenn man irgendwen ankacken will, die Situation aber schon lang vorbei ist 

Dieses "<Klasse>, mach xyz !!!" Geschrei kotzt mich sowas von an.. Was ist so schwer daran nen Char mit Namen anzusprechen? Bei unseren Sonderzeichenjüngern lässt man die entweder weg oder nimmt sie kurz ins Target und schreibst mit %t ... 
Nervt mich einfach. Von 3 ! am Satzende mal abgesehen


----------



## Varagon (23. Juni 2011)

Dich lese ich sehr gern Langsuir ;D
Du bist irgendwie ein Sonderfall weil doch alle Tank's und Heal's doch ein Puls von 180 haben müssten 
Zumindest kommt es einen so vor wenn man mit rdm ini's geht *gg



lg


----------



## Virikas (23. Juni 2011)

Thx für die Blumen 
Vielleicht bin ich wirklich ein Sonderfall.. Bis auf den Hexer (gestern 83 geworden), hab ich jede Klasse auf 85.
Geheilt hab ich in Cata mit allen 4 Möglichkeiten außer dem Druiden. (Favorit: Priester > Schami > Pala)
Getankt hab ich in Cata mit allen 4 Möglichkeiten außer dem Pala. (Favorit: Bärchen > DK > Krieger)
Alle Klassen hab ich mindestens in mehreren Hero Inis gespielt.
Bis auf Mage und Krieger war ich mit jedem Char in BdZ und PSA unterwegs.

Ich wage also zu behaupten, dass ich einen ziemlich guten Überblick darüber habe, was andere Klassen als die mit der ich gerade unterwegs bin können oder eben genau nicht können.

Ansonsten ist WoW halt nen Hobby und davon lass ich mich in den seltensten Fällen stressen. Stress hab ich auf der Arbeit genug (wobei.. wenn ich meinen Postcounter hier anguck, kanns so schlimm nicht sein  ).

Argh.. nu war ich schon wieder OT, also doch nochmal was zum Thema:
Der gute Ahune Eventboss aktuell.
1. Runde mit dem Priester als Heiler war ziemlich entspannt. Hatte zwar häufiger mal Heilaggro von den kleinen Viechern, aber mein Gott, die Tun ja nix.
2. Runde mit dem Schurken war recht witzig. Als Combatschurke Klingelwirbel an und im Wechsel Finsterer Stoss und Ausweiden (1-2 Combopunkte). Da war ständig Mordlust ready 
3. Runde mit dem Schami als Heiler. Relativ Problemlos und mit 3 Range DDs die schön im Regen stehen ist man ne echte Aggrosau 
4. Runde mit dem Bärchen als Tank war irgendwie nervig. Man kriegt die kleinen zwar fast alle, aber leider haben Hauen, Prankenhieb und Knurren mindestens zweimal in dem Kampf gleichzeitig CD. Wut?? Wut wird überbewertet *hust*
Die folgenden Runden mit Hunter, Mage, Pala und DK waren ohne Auffälligkeiten.

In jeder(!) Runde wurde freundlich gegrüßt, falls jemand Loot fürn 2nd Spec brauchte wurde gefragt, in einer Runde hat sogar ein DD für einen anderen gepasst, weil der andere da noch nen grünes Teil hatte und der andere Blau.

Eventboss also absolut unauffällig 

Ganz anders die Runde mit Schurke + Gildenheiler in Schwarfelshöhlen HM.. Bei Stahlbieger hats der Tank dann tatsächlich geschafft beide(!) Feueradds zusammen mit dem Boss zu pullen. Prinzipiell nicht sooooo schlimm. Kommt zwar ordentlich Schaden rein, aber der T11 Bäumchenheiler hätte das wohl gegengeheilt bekommen. Das der Tank dann aber trotzdem noch den Stahlbieger durch die Flammensäule gezogen hat, war gelinde gesagt etwas ärgerlich.

Nach dem der Tank dann down war wollte ich per Cloak+Vanish zumindest mich retten (Massenrez INC ), aber dummerweise musst der Mage noch versuchen mit Eisblock etwas länger zu überleben, so dass der Boss nochmal fröhlich in der Flammensäule stand.. Cloak läuft halt irgendwann aus.
Blöd sowas.. so mussten dann doch alle laufen *seufz*


----------



## Herz des Phönix (23. Juni 2011)

Ich habe nun endlich meinenTank- Paladin auf Level 85 gebracht und schon einige Heros gemacht. Zu meinem erstaunen lief alles supi, es wurde CCt, die heiler jammerten nicht - obwohl ich manchmal ein bisschen viel DMG nahm - die DDs hatten eigentlich nur wenige bis gar keine Aggroprobleme.
Allerdings habe ich heute Hallen des Ursprungs gemacht. Super, dachte ich mir, da gibts ne menge Bosse, hoffentlich machen wir alle. Also nett in der Gruppe gefragt, bis auf ein "Hmm" des Hunters kam nichts. Also erstmal bis zu Anraphet weiter. Lief alles gut, ausser dass manchmal die Eisfalle nicht gut gelegt wurde, kam jedoch zu keinem Wipe. Dann nach Anraphet nochmal gefragt, ob wir alle Bosse machen, zwecks Equip und Marken. Plötzlich waren zu meinem vergnügen alle einstimmig, dass wir alle Bosse legen.
Dies lief auch super, bei einem Boss (Der mit den Pflanzen) droppte eine Stärke-Halskette für DDs. Keiner hatte need und wir hatten auch weder DK, noch Paladin oder Warri in der Gruppe. Also nehm ich dies für mein Retri Equip und habe dies auch angesagt. Nachdem ichs bekommen habe kam vom Hunter ein "lolw" ...
Ich denk mir nichts dabei, doch bei den nächsten Mobs schien er abwesend. Ich dachte schon, der will mich Flamen. Aber wieso denn?
Schlussendlich kam nichts weiter von ihm. Also weiter zu Rajh. Auch der lief ohne Probleme - Doch den Erfolg bekamen wir leider nicht 
Das RECHTE Auge von Rajh wurde gedroppt. Das gibt bei nem Procc extrem viel Stärke. Da seh ich aber, dass der Jäger need rollt? Ich frage ihn, wozu er das braucht. Ein kurzes "2." kam von ihm. Ich dachte mir: Toll. 2. Als Jäger auf Stärke. Da betrachtete ich ihn erst einmal: Zwei epische 359 Schmuckstücke die Agi geben. Ob der überhaupt wusse was 2nd need ist? O.o
Da fragte ich ihn, was er denn als 2. Specc habe. Keine Antwort.
Gut, mache ich halt auch need, doch der Jäger bekam es.


----------



## LoLTroll (23. Juni 2011)

Ich wurde letztens direkt nach Teleport in die Ini aus einer Roleplay-Gilden-Grp gekickt (reingekommen durch DF).

Begründung: "Sry, ne! Zwergen-Hexer gehen mal gar nicht!"


----------



## Alux (23. Juni 2011)

Langsuir schrieb:


> Dieses "<Klasse>, mach xyz !!!" Geschrei kotzt mich sowas von an.. Was ist so schwer daran nen Char mit Namen anzusprechen? Bei unseren Sonderzeichenjüngern lässt man die entweder weg oder nimmt sie kurz ins Target und schreibst mit %t ...
> Nervt mich einfach. Von 3 ! am Satzende mal abgesehen



/SIGN

Gestern Zul'Aman mit meinem Tank. Ich mag die Ini nicht gerade wenn ich tanke aber egal, Übung macht den Meister. DDs waren im Kommen und Gehen, beim 3. Boss gabs ein paar Probleme welches Add (links oder rechts) gekillt wird --> Wipe. Naja kann passieren.
So etwas später Rnd Drop das Meele-Meta-Rezept, ich dachte schon "endlich droppt das verdammte Teil mal" und denk mir halt, dass eh nur die Würfeln, die Juweskill haben. Ich, ein Gildie (auch Juwe) und der Druidenheiler würfeln. Der Druide gewinnt und ich frag so nebenbei, ob er bitte Juweskill posten könnte. Auf einmal fängt er an rumzumotzen was das soll, er muss nichts posten sondern heilen und ich sollte gefälligst tanken. Hat mein Gildie gemeint es geht nur ums Rezept und wir wollen wissen ob er Juweskill hat. Da gings los.
Der Druide fängt an uns zwei (Gildie und mich) derbst zu flamen, was das soll, wir sollten nicht rumschnüffeln und unseren Job tun, es geht uns nichts an was er kann und was nicht und so weiter gepaart mit einem gewaltigen Repertoire an Schimpfwörtern. Im Endeffekt ist er von allein gegangen mit der Begründung "mit euch ****** Schnüfflern muss ich nicht in ner ini sein, auf meinem Server gibts noch nieveau". 
Naja neuer Heiler her und der Rest ging ohne Vorkommnisse.


Ist schon merkwürdig wie manche Leute auf einfache Fragen reagieren.


----------



## Virikas (24. Juni 2011)

Rezepte seh ich übrigens auch wieder zwiegespalten. Ganz genau genommen ist "Bedarf, weil Verkaufswunsch" auch Bedarf. Ist ja nirgends definiert, dass Bedarf nur "Bedarf, weil ich es für genau diesen Char mit dem ich hier grad bin brauche und benutzen will" heisst 

Von daher roll ich auch Eiskalt auf Rezepte Bedarf, wenn mein zugehöriger Char (bei 9 85er Chars ist jeder Beruf vorhanden) das Rezept noch net kann.

Wird ja aber mit 4.2 geändert, dann macht Bedarf auf BoE Items das Teil ja Soulbound.

Gestern mit der Hexe wieder unterwegs gewesen..
Vortexgipfel non Hero die beiden Wirbel vor dem ersten Boss.. Herrlich da als Dämohexer mit Meta, Feuerbrandaura, Höllenfeuer und einer RoflCoptor Teufelswache reinzuspringen.. 
Ich hatte (verständlicherweise) die ungeteilte Aufmerksamkeit sämtlicher Mobs  Macht ja nix.. In Meta bin ich ja Critimmun und hab auf Level 83 mehr Rüstung als mein TankDK auf 85  Achja.. waren dann irgendwas von knapp jenseits der 50k DPS 

Selbes Spielchen bei den Gruppen vorm letzten Boss im Steinernen Kern.. Die Fallen nur Dummerweise viel zu schnell um


----------



## Russelkurt (24. Juni 2011)

zu den 50k dps in metamorphose fallen mir immer die guten alten icc-zeiten ein, wo man am trash vor sindra noch ein hemmungsloses dps-battle unter den bombern angezettelt hat. da kam ich zu 80er zeiten mit allem, was mein charakter damals hergab (meta, feuerbrandaura, saat + schmuck) auf ca. 200k dps (laut skada) und hatte ebenfalls die ungeteilte aufmerksamkeit sämtlicher drachenwelplinge^^ das waren noch zeiten *nostalgisch werd*

und @ LoLTroll:

zwergen hexer?! *schüttel* ich hab generell nix gegen zwerge, sogar zwerg schamanen find ich ok, hab ja selbst einen. aber hexer und magier hätte blizzard sich mal echt verkneifen können. ich bin ja eigentlich kein schlechter mensch (in der realität) und eigentlich auch nicht auf einem rp-server, aber wenn ich zwergen als hexer oder magier sehe (genauso bei nachtelfen), dann dreht sich bei mir alles um. nichts gegen dich persönlich und deine charakterwahl, das ist bei mir ein prinzipielles ding.

(sry für OffTopic)


----------



## Tomratz (24. Juni 2011)

Ich les Langsuir auch immer gern, die Art zu schreiben hat einfach was  

Mein Jahrelang im Tiefschlaf gewesener Magier hat nun auch die Catagebiete erreicht und, nachdem ich noch paar Quests gemacht und mit meiner Schneiderin ein paar Klamotten für ihn gebastelt hab, darf er auch in Catainis.

Also Gestern mal flugs angemeldet und in den Schwarzfelshöhlen gelandet.

In der Gruppe noch ein 81er Mage, der wurde allerdings noch vor dem ersten Boss 82. Bisschen doof fand ich es, dass er mir den Kritbuff nicht zurück gab, aber vielleicht wusste er davon gar nichts.

Tank war ein Pala, weiter war noch ein Priesterheiler dabei und als dritten DD hatten wir einen Jäger, der teilweise übelst Damage brachte.

Beim ersten Boss hab ich bei der zweiten Kettenphase irgendwie die Ketten verdaddelt, also lag ich erstmal im Dreck. Der Tank war ab ca. 25% alleine, aber für den Pala war das kein Problem.

Weiter gings zu Corla und an der Stelle, wo Langsuir das mit dem Pet erzählt hat, kam auch von unserem Tank die, allerdings sehr freundliche (auch persönliche) Aufforderung an den Jäger, doch besser das Pet einzupacken bis wir runtergehüpft seien.

Nach dem Trash dann die Frage vom Tank, wer den Boss nicht kenne. Gleichzeitig der Hinweis, dass über anflüstern mit !Boss ein Hilfetext zur Verfügung gestellt würde.

Es poppte drei mal im Gruppenchat ein !Boss auf  

Na ja, sie haben ihn dann wohl noch mal richtig angeflüstert, jedenfalls kam dann die Frage, wer welchen Zeloten übernimmt, also hab ich mir einen markiert und bekannt gegeben dass ich den übernehme.

Corla lag nach ganzen 43 Sekunden.

Weiter gings zum nächsten Boss, der noch weniger Zeit hatte sich über uns aufzuregen, der lag noch schneller.

Endlich durfte ich auch mal Bella sehen, die hatte ich mit allen vorherigen Chars nie sehen dürfen. Die Addwuffis haben wir ruck zuck in Körbchen befördert und auch die Hundedame wurde ganz locker flockig niedergeknüppelt.

Beim Endboss gabs die üblichen !Boss fragen der drei Neulinge und danach lag auch der im ersten Versuch.

Hat Riesenspaß gemacht und zum Schluss hab ich dem Priesterlein noch schnell 20 Manastrudle in die Hand gedrückt, kann mir ja jederzeit neue backen.

Zu dem einen Beitrag, wo der Schurke 4K DpS gemacht hat: 4K dps macht ja mein Magetwink auf Level 81, ohne dass ich mich da wirklich anstrengen müsste.


----------



## Alux (24. Juni 2011)

Russelkurt schrieb:


> und @ LoLTroll:
> 
> zwergen hexer?! *schüttel* ich hab generell nix gegen zwerge, sogar zwerg schamanen find ich ok, hab ja selbst einen. aber hexer und magier hätte blizzard sich mal echt verkneifen können. ich bin ja eigentlich kein schlechter mensch (in der realität) und eigentlich auch nicht auf einem rp-server, aber wenn ich zwergen als hexer oder magier sehe (genauso bei nachtelfen), dann dreht sich bei mir alles um. nichts gegen dich persönlich und deine charakterwahl, das ist bei mir ein prinzipielles ding.
> 
> (sry für OffTopic)



naja jetzt gibts ja den Rat der 3 Hämmer (heißt ja so oder?) und da wurden wie Klassen beigesteuert. Die Magier kamen von den Dunkeleisenzwergen und die Schamanen von den wiederaufgetachten Wildhammerzwergen. Außerdem lieben Zwerge die Erde, ergo fühlen sie sich sowieso sehr mit dem Element Erde verbunden.
Bei den Nachtelfen frag ich mich nur: Habt ihr nix von Königin Azsahra und ihren Gefolgsmagiern gelernt oder wie?


----------



## Terrorzapfen (24. Juni 2011)

Russelkurt schrieb:


> edit: ozruk ist und bleibt ganz oben auf meiner top5 hass-boss liste. egal wie gut das gear ist, man kann immernoch an dem wipen wie ein frischer 85er



da kann ich mich nur anschließen. Ich habe diese Ini als Tank lange gemieden. Und neulich habe ich dort aus Versehen die ganze Gruppe auf einen SChlag über den Jordan gejagt. Die DDs waren ziemlich schlaff und beim zigsten mal weg- und wieder hinlaufen habe ich vor dem Erde erschüttern Ozruk falsch gedreht und in Richtung der Gruppe zeigen lassen. Alle 4 waren auf einen Schlag down....


----------



## Cantharion (24. Juni 2011)

Russelkurt schrieb:


> edit: ozruk ist und bleibt ganz oben auf meiner top5 hass-boss liste. egal wie gut das gear ist, man kann immernoch an dem wipen wie ein frischer 85er



Besser als brain-afk da durchzurennen.



Alux schrieb:


> naja jetzt gibts ja den Rat der 3 Hämmer (heißt ja so oder?) und da wurden wie Klassen beigesteuert. Die Magier kamen von den Dunkeleisenzwergen und die Schamanen von den wiederaufgetachten Wildhammerzwergen. Außerdem lieben Zwerge die Erde, ergo fühlen sie sich sowieso sehr mit dem Element Erde verbunden.
> Bei den Nachtelfen frag ich mich nur: Habt ihr nix von Königin Azsahra und ihren Gefolgsmagiern gelernt oder wie?



Es ging ihm nicht um die Lore, sondern einfach um das aussehen - und es sieht panne aus.
Die Lore kann Blizzard ändern wie sie wollen - Das empfinden ob etwas passend oder unpassend ist kann man nicht einfach ausschalten.


----------



## Brangar (24. Juni 2011)

Cantharion schrieb:


> Besser als brain-afk da durchzurennen.



Seh ich genau so !
Habe zwar auch immernoch als Tank ein Bauchkribbeln wenn ich vor dem Boss stehe, aber ich finde solche Mechaniken machen das Ganze erst spannend.


----------



## Russelkurt (24. Juni 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> naja jetzt gibts ja den Rat der 3 Hämmer (heißt ja so oder?) und da wurden wie Klassen beigesteuert. Die Magier kamen von den Dunkeleisenzwergen und die Schamanen von den wiederaufgetachten Wildhammerzwergen. Außerdem lieben Zwerge die Erde, ergo fühlen sie sich sowieso sehr mit dem Element Erde verbunden.
> Bei den Nachtelfen frag ich mich nur: Habt ihr nix von Königin Azsahra und ihren Gefolgsmagiern gelernt oder wie?



das mit dem rat der 3 hämmer hab ich mitbekommen^^ und, dass zwerge mit der erde verbunden sind und durch die selbstopferung magni bronzebarts bei einem elementar-ritual zugang zum schamanismus bekommen haben find ich ok. das passt irgendwie. aber bloß, weil die dunkeleisenzwerge, die ja eigentlich immer noch nicht wirklich mit den anderen zwergenklans zurechtkommen können, in if einmarschieren und da die arkane magie und die hexerlehren mitbringen ist das kein grund, warum man als stinknormaler zwerg aus dun morogh AUCH rumhexen und snackautomat spielen können muss... aber das ist nur meine bescheidene meinung. es gibt einfach 5 klassen/rassen-kombinationen seit cata, die ich nicht nachvollziehen kann: Tauren pala und priester, zwerg magier und hexer und untote jäger.


----------



## Jalandir (24. Juni 2011)

Also wenns nach persönlichem Empfinden gehen würde, dann könnte man von mir aus Zwerge gleich komplett rauspatchen.


----------



## Benon (24. Juni 2011)

Jalandir schrieb:


> Also wenns nach persönlichem Empfinden gehen würde, dann könnte man von mir aus Zwerge gleich komplett rauspatchen.


XD sagt grad ein Mensch, der ohne die Allianz mit den Zwergen schon längst als Gefangener in einem Orkzwinger gelandet wäre^^





Alux schrieb:


> Bei den Nachtelfen frag ich mich nur: Habt ihr nix von Königin Azsahra und ihren Gefolgsmagiern gelernt oder wie?


Gerade dass war ja der Grund die Hochgeborenen wieder aufzunehmen. Nach all den Jahrhunderten im Exil erwartet erwartet man Reife von ihnen, und Unterstützung gegen den neuen Feind wird auch gebraucht.

Wobei ich mir auch vorstellen kann das die Nachtelfen sich so davor sichern wollen neue Feinde gegen sich zu haben. Wenn die Hochgeborenen sich dem Schattenhammer anschließen würden hätten es die Nachtelfen noch viel schwerer würde ich meinen. Das sie schon (auch wenn sie es nicht zugeben wollen) mit den Blutelfen ihr eigenes (wenn auch jetzt weit entferntes) Volk bekämpfen wissen sie, ich denke da überlegen sie es sich 2 mal bei den Hochgeborenen.


----------



## Valdrasiala (24. Juni 2011)

Wie gut, dass in meinem Realmpool keine RP-Server mit ihren "Rassen-Klassen-Nazis" sind. Ich möchte mir gar nicht vorstellen, wie ich am Rad drehen würde, wenn man mich auf einer Rnd-Grp werfen würde, nur weil ich einen Taurenpriester (oder ähnliches) spiele. *kopfschüttel* Mein Gott, das ist nur ein Spiel und keine Weltanschauung...


----------



## Cantharion (24. Juni 2011)

Jalandir schrieb:


> Also wenns nach persönlichem Empfinden gehen würde, dann könnte man von mir aus Zwerge gleich komplett rauspatchen.



als Taurenkrieger einen Zwergenmagier und seine hässlichen Spiegelbilder anzuchargen und lachend Bladestorm zu zünden hat doch was!


----------



## Bloodstalker Il (24. Juni 2011)

Vorher za gewesen

rein eigentlich gute grp top dds könnte ja mal wieder ein tr werden.
Also rein erste grp umgelegt dann mal schön links abbiegen pat ausweichen und die 2 mobs pullen so die Theorie. Bis auf den Healer haben das auch alle geschaft, dieser starb natürlich und leavte instant die grp,  gut die 2 mobs gingen ohne heal kein problem.
Neuer healer bekommen also nochmal von vorne. Nur leider wieder das selbe spielchen wir hauen die 2 mobs um während der healer wieder schaft die pat zu pullen zu sterben und die grp zu verlassen. Mitlerweile sind nun 8 minuten vergangen und dann kam doch tatsächlich ein healer der es geschafft hat die mobs ned zu pullen nicht zu sterben und nicht die grp zu leaven.
Mit dem healer war die restliche ini dann kindergarten, abgesehen davon das ein shadow sich aufgeregt hat das tank dks doch so schlecht sind (an sich ist die tatsache schon lächerlich genug da gut gespielte dk tanks einfach mal >all sind) besagter tank dk hat aufgrund eines toten healers und dann 3 toten dds die letzten 1000k des bosses solo gemacht, dies sollten sich mal alle rum lölenden healer zu herzen nehmen nur weil 50% der tank dks die rnd rumlaufen scheiße sind liegt das nicht an dem dk sondern dem spieler^^.


----------



## J_0_T (24. Juni 2011)

Eben im versunkenen Tempel einen tank gehabt der ein paar mobs killt und mit folgenden worten aus der grp is: "Der boss war ja ma easy"

Okay... kein boss drunter aber dennoch ein spieler der lieber was anderes machen sollte als spielern zu nerven die nur spielen wollen.


----------



## Vanadhil (25. Juni 2011)

Tja, was soll ich sagen, gestern abend einen Dk erstellt und mich dann später direkt als Blut-DK im Bollwerk ausprobiert. 1. Gruppe ging alles gut außer, dass ein Magier dauerhaft meinte auf den falschen Mob zu ballern ( bei 2 Mobs und 50% Chance den falschen zu treffen...) naja gut, ich ihm bescheid gestoßen, er möchte doch bitte auf meinen Mob hauen, alles gut und tutti. Klein Kaya (mein DK  ) hat sich gefreut. Ini super überstanden. Eben dann nochmals reingegangen meinen Hutner und Schurke dauerhaft alles mit CC zu belegen. Ich bin ja grundsätzlich ein Freund davon, aber wenn ich einen Jäger habe, der direkt per eisfalle pullt und mir alles komplett davon rennt, dann frage ich mich, warum ich mir dort ein bein ausreißen soll, wenn irgendwelche "Deppen-DDs" meinen, selbst mal wieder ihren charakter auf tank umzurüsten und mir dann vorhalten, ich solle gefälligst alles spotten und nicht so langsam sein (zwischen den einzelnen pulls von mir waren maximal 20 sekunden da unser druidenheiler eh kein mana reggen musste...) naja, klein kaya war dann natürlich der schuldige und ich habe mir mal wieder gründlich den spaß am spiel verdorben, von daher... allen eine angenehme nachtruhe


----------



## Nisbo (25. Juni 2011)

Da ich ja gerade dabei bin meinen HealPriest zu leveln bin ich inzwischen in Nordend gelandet, bei einen der ersten 11 Runs wo ich durch Zufall immer in der Burg gelandet bin hatte ich einmal einen Bären dabei un dbin ihm mit ca 95-100% Mana durch die Ini getrottet und habe mir wieder mal gedacht wie anspruchslos das healen in den LevelInis doch ist.

Also aus langer weil emal auf sein Gear geschaut, alles epic beim lvl 70 Bärchen.
Eigentlich nichts besonderes, nur auf mein Lob zum EQ was mich an alte Zeiten erinnerte kam dann der Spruch der mich doch etwas zum schmunzeln brachte: "Ist nur nen Gammel Twink" *g* Für das EQ mußte man früher noch viel tun ^^

----

OK 4 level später, also jetzt 74 ^^ war ich gestern zum Abschluß noch in der Feste Drak'Tharon gewesen, Bärchentank, DD Krieger und ich mit Healpriest.
DD Krieger rennt vor und bekommt Schaden, gut mal was zu tun ^^

DD-Krieger rennt wieder vor, pullt und bekommt Schaden, Tank ermahnt ihn, er sagt OK und rennt vor und pullt, Tank bleibt stehen und ich gucke auch zu wie er verreckt.
Kurze Info von mir "wer nicht hören will muß fühlen und reinlaufen" (war vorm 1. Boss gestorben)

OK das macht der dann auch nach ca 5 Minuten und ist dann pünktlich zum 2. Boss wieder da.

Also weiter Richtung Dino, nach dem Fledermaus Trash wo man wieder raus kommt rennt er wieder vor und pullt, Tank steht am Ausgang und guckt mit mir zu wie er stirbt.
Von mir wieder der selbe Spruch, dann sagte er "Sorry habe das falsche Target erwischt"

Naja ganz falsche Gruppe kam vom Tank ^^

Tank meinte dann wohl das es ein INI Boot ist was ich bis dahin auch noch nicht kannte.
Als er dann nichtmal mehr reagiert hatte geschweige denn rein gelaufen ist kam der KickVote

---

Violette Festung war ne Mondfeuer und ab und zu mal Insektenschwarm Eule dabei mit 300 DPS auf Level 74 ^^
Beim Boss kam dann mal noch ab und zu mal Sternenfeuer dazu.
Habe ihm dann nen kurzen Hinweis am Ende der ini gegeben den er auch dankend angenommen hat.

Allgemein kann man sagen das es in den Level Inis momentan sehr ruhig und nett zu geht, bis auf ab und zu mal Wille-Mages (passt ja noch einigermaßen) nix schlimmes passiert.

IM 
ALLGEMEINEN
KANN MAN SAGEN
DAS MIR DIE LEUTE
DIE SO SCHREIBEN
WEIL SIE SO PRO SIND
IN ZA UND ZG
NICHT FEHLEN 

*g*
(Schimpfwörter können dabei in jede 2. Zeile nach belieben eingesetzt werden)


----------



## Virikas (25. Juni 2011)

Heee nix gegen Wille Mages... Bin mit dem Hexer auch mit viel Wille rumgerannt in Nordend, weil einfach kein verdammtes Equip ohne droppt..
Damals gabs ja noch Crit für Mages durch Wille (Glühende Rüstung), bei Warlocks gabs da glaub ich auch was.
Hat mich selbst genervt, aber wenn einfach mal wesentlich mehr INT drauf ist, als auf dem alten Teil, muss es halt was mit Wille sein


----------



## Bloodstalker Il (25. Juni 2011)

früher gabs durch glyphe und glaub rüstung beim wl durch wille spell (mit rüstung bin ich mir ned sicher aber aderlasglyphe auf jedenfall)


----------



## Nisbo (26. Juni 2011)

Wie gesagt bei sowas sage ich ja nichtmal was da es noch irgendwie passt und ManaProbleme habe ich wenn der Tank pullt ja in den level inis nicht wirklich trotz DD-Schulter/Brust/Stab da es ja kein Stoff Heal Level Gear mehr gibt, warum auch immer.

Btw war gestern mein erwähnter Bot wieder in einer Gruppe, hat dann in der violetten Festung ganze 400 DPS gemacht an den 4rer Gruppen und ist immer schön losgelaufen wenn die Mobs aus dem Portal gekommen sind. Irgendwie lustig wie sowas funktioniert aber in der violetten Festung konnte er wenigstens nicht von alleine pullen *g*


----------



## nrg (26. Juni 2011)

Bloodstalker schrieb:


> früher gabs durch glyphe und glaub rüstung beim wl durch wille spell (mit rüstung bin ich mir ned sicher aber aderlasglyphe auf jedenfall)



Gab +x% von Wille Zaubermacht wenn du Adelass gezogen hast.


----------



## Angel80 (26. Juni 2011)

Hab auch grad ne schöne Geschichte: ^^

Über Suche mit meiner Heilpriesterin nh "Hallen des Ursprungs". Als Mitglieder wurden 1 Jäger, Hexe, DK und als Tank nen Krieger zugeordnet.

Erste Boss: Tempelwächter.
Ich im Chat "Bitte auch den Brunnen benutzen!". Keine Antwort, Kampf beginnt und der DK geht hopps aber Boss liegt. Gut nicht weiter schlimm. Also weiter. (den Brunnen nutzte übrigens niemand)
Die 4 Elementare als nächstes. Erdwächter klappte gut. Beim Feuerwächter blieb der DK im Flächenschaden stehen aber blieb am Leben^^. Luftelementar klappte auch gut und beim Wasserele meinte ich vorher noch auf die Bubble achten. Was passierte? Ich bekam die und konnte dementsprechend nich weiter heilen. Chat: "Bubble" ........... "Halllo??"..............." -.-" Dann erbarmte sich der DK mich da raus zu hauen während die Hexe und die Jägerin neben mir standen und fleißig DPS auf den Ele fuhren! Aber keiner tot am Ende. 
Nächster Boss kam und der Tank meinte vorher noch: "Ich zieh 2 Gruppen Troggs". xD Die plus Anfangsschaden vom Boss erstmal ordentlich was von allen beim Leben weg. Zum Glück konnte ich den Tank davor bewahren mit halben Leben den Boss anzugehen xD
Den schafften wir auch und weiter ging es zu den letzten 4. Kurz und bündig. Die Adds bei Setesh und die Sporen bei Ammunae waren für die DD absolut tabu. Daher durfte ich mit etlichen Adds an meinem wohlgeformten Hintern durch die Gegend rennen und heilen. Aber alle geschafft. Das beste kam noch vom Krieger vor dem letzten Boss wo ich schrieb: "Vor Boss noch Mana!". Die Antwort: "Was ist Mana?". Das war allerdings auch ernstgemeint -.- 

Zum Glück schafften wir alles ohne Wipe (weiß gar nich wie das ging^^) und am Ende alle weg ohne wenigstens Ciao zu sagen.Achja. Das mit dem Brunnen versuchte ich noch einmal. War allerdings auch sinnlos da manche anscheinend lernresistent sind.


----------



## Doofkatze (27. Juni 2011)

War gestern Abend mal wieder als 1 von 3 Randoms mit in PSA, um mit einer "Progress"-Gilde, guten Freunden von mir mit ganzen 3/6 Erfahrung ("allerdings sind heute einige nicht dabei") etwas Abendunterhaltung zu haben.
Das wir nicht die 5/6 schaffen werden, die ich auch getötet habe, war damit von Anfang an klar.

Verwundert schrieb mich irgendwann der "normale" Raidleiter an (dieses mal hat mangels Zeit jemand anderes den RL gemimt), wie man mich davon überzeugen konnte, mit diesem Trupp loszuziehen, was ich nur mit "ich hab halt gefragt " beantworten konnte.

So ging es also wipend von Boss 1, zu 2, zu Maloriak. Hierbei haben wir pro Boss rund 1 Stunde getried, um sie zu schaffen. Maloriak fiel jedoch recht schnell, sodass wir gegen 22:20 (2 Stunden 20 Minuten nach Anfang) mit 40 Minuten Restzeit überlegten, was wir als nächstes taten. Erstmal Trash legen...Die Wächter mit ihren Hunden...Die ersten funktionierten eigentlich bis auf einen toten Tank sauber 
Die zweiten jedoch zwangen uns zum Rückzug. Sie folgten uns...Aufzugfahrende Hunde, die es schafften, nicht am Aufzug zu wipen. Schließlich campten sie uns am Eingang und töteten laufend DDs + Heiler, da diese immer noch probierten, sie entweder wegzuziehen oder zumindest reinzukommen, um lebend die Instanz verlassen zu können. Teilweise ging es so weit, das die Leute schon noch in ihrem Ladescreen gestorben sind.

Was bei einigen einfach zu Frust führt, war aufgrund der lockeren Stimmung der wohl lustigste Raid bisher in Cata. Da merke ich persönlich mal wieder, wie viel wichtiger Raidatmosphäre untereinander als tatsächlicher Erfolg ist.


----------



## Tomratz (27. Juni 2011)

Wie, für nen Mage ist Wille nicht wichtig???

Ne, Spaß beiseite, ich seh immer brav zu, dass ich ordentlich Int, Mastery und Trefferwertung auf den Teilen habe, hab meinen Guide genau durchgelesen. Wobei ich feststelle dass im Bereich zwischen 80 und 58 (der Magetwink ist gerade 82) oft soviel Hit auf den Teilen ist, dass man locker schon was in andere Werte umschmieden kann. Mein kleiner Arkanmagier hat so viel Hit, dass selbst bei den Bossen kein Verfehlen mehr kommt.

Am Wochenende hab ich fleissig Inis besucht und durfte auch, denk ich jedenfalls, alle für mich spielbaren Inis besuchen, als da wären Schwarzfelshöhlen, Thron der Gezeiten, Steinerner Kern und Vortexgipfel.

Ein vorweg, alle Gruppen waren prima, es gab einen einzigen leave, wobei niemand weiss, warum.

Zu den Schwarzfelshöhlen gibt es nicht viel zu sagen, die sind inzwischen so zum Standard geworden dass ich das Gefühl habe, von einem Killrekord zum anderen zu eilen.

Steinerner Kern durfte ich Gestern das erste mal mit, hatte ein bisschen ein mulmiges Gefühl weil ich ab und zu mal meine Probleme mit Movement habe, aber es lief wie am Schnürchen.

Endlich durfte ich mal von den Unterbrecherfähigkeiten meines Magiers Gebrauch machen, was das Spiel doch um einiges erleichtert hat. Beim Drachen hab ich es sogar geschafft, rechtzeitig aus den Bodeneffekten rauszurennen und trotzdem noch ordentlich Schaden zu machen. Endboss war auch kein Problem also rein in die Suche nach der nächsten Ini.

Vortexgipfel: In der Gruppe war ausser mir noch ein 84er Mage und ein Jäger, der dritte DD war, glaube ich ein Schurke.

Hier gab es den unerklärlichen leave, gleich nach der ersten Mobgruppe, keine Ahnung warum, es gab keinerlei Probleme, die Mobs fielen wie die Fliegen. Wie auch immer, das gab mir Zeit, schnell noch die Quests anzunehmen.

Die beiden ersten Bosse sind nicht erwähnenswert, so wie eigentlich alle Bosse recht einfach erschienen, aber vielleicht lag das auch an der Gruppe, die meisten waren ein bis zwei Level über mir, also 83 oder 84.

Bei den Tempeladepten durfte endlich auch mal CCt werden, also ich brav meinen zugeteilten Mob in eine Schildkröte verwandelt und dann prompt vergessen, das Target zu wechseln  . Also nachgesheept, Target gewechselt und fleissig Mobs verprügelt. Bei der zweiten Gruppe funtzte das Ganze dann perfekt, so dass wir leichtes Spiel hatten. Gefreut hat mich, dass ich eine schöne Casterwaffe abstauben konnte und dass ich den 84er Mage mit dem Schaden in die Tasche gesteckt habe. Vielleicht hat er sich nicht allzu viel Mühe gegeben.

Bei meinem gefühlten 100sten Besuch im Thron der Gezeiten war ich dann mit einer Gruppe von 81ern unterwegs. Am Anfang kam vom Tank gleich die Ansage dass das seine erste Catainze wär. Wir haben ihn daraufhin beruhigt und sind die Sache etwas langsamer angegangen. Es gab zwar zwischendurch mal einen Toten, aber ansonsten war die Ini eine feine Sache.

Auch beim zweiten Mal im Thron war ein Neuling dabei, diesmal der Heiler. Auch den haben wir erstmal beruhigt und siehe da, es war eine lockere Angelegenheit.

Insgesamt hatte ich am Wochenende das Gefühl, dass es doch einige Neulinge in WoW gibt (zumindest hatte ich einige sog. "Noobs" in meinen Gruppen). Dabei haben diese jeweils am Anfang Bescheid gesagt und keiner kam auf die Idee, sie wegen ihres neu seins zu flamen.

Heut Abend gehts gleich wieder in Inis, macht derzeit richtig Spaß.


----------



## Russelkurt (27. Juni 2011)

zu der sache mit doofen dd und im aoe stehen bleiben ist mir gestern auch was in hdu passiert, allerdings auf hero:

Mein heilschamane hat inzwischen ein ilvl von 349 erreicht und ist dementsprechend recht ausdauernd mit seinen 90k mana. aber ein dd-krieger hat mir gestern den rest gegeben.
ich bat darum, diesen aoe-schattenschaden von den trashmobs zu unterbrechen, der dd-krieger: "unterbrechen ist nicht meine aufgabe!". da dachte ich mir: "gut, wenn du kettenheilung abbekommst kann ich das nicht verhindern, aber dich heilen ist heute auch nicht meine aufgabe!" gesagt, getan. der dd-krieger ging drauf, flamte mich, meine mutter und die gruppe, die er im selben atemzug noch verließ. ein neuer dd-krieger kam, der auch offenbar unterbrechen konnte. und er war nicht patzig, also hab ich ihn genauso geheilt wie die anderen. der verstärkerschamane hat das feuerschild von den großen trashmobs gereinigt und mir so viel mana und graue haare erspart. allerdings sind sowohl der krieger als auch der verstärker bei dem feuerelementar im aoe stehen geblieben und sahen alsbald das licht, da ich das nicht gegenheilen konnte (und wollte). beim endboss lief dann wieder alles glatt. da haben alle 3 unterbrochen


----------



## Tomratz (27. Juni 2011)

Kann ich gut nachvollziehen @ Russelkurt, mit meinem Holypriest ärger ich mich auch immer schwarz wenn manche DD meinen, ihre einzige Aufgabe sei es, im E-P...meter ganz vorne zu stehen.

Das hat mir bei meinem jetzt 82er DD (s. Beitrag von heute Morgen) viel geholfen. Ich versuche immer zu unterbrechen, wenn ich das kann.

Gestern war das teilweise deutlich zu merken und einen riesengrossen DpS-Einbruch hat es auch nicht verursacht.


----------



## Russelkurt (27. Juni 2011)

Tomratz schrieb:


> Kann ich gut nachvollziehen @ Russelkurt, mit meinem Holypriest ärger ich mich auch immer schwarz wenn manche DD meinen, ihre einzige Aufgabe sei es, im E-P...meter ganz vorne zu stehen.
> 
> Das hat mir bei meinem jetzt 82er DD (s. Beitrag von heute Morgen) viel geholfen. Ich versuche immer zu unterbrechen, wenn ich das kann.
> 
> Gestern war das teilweise deutlich zu merken und einen riesengrossen DpS-Einbruch hat es auch nicht verursacht.



eben, bei klassen, die sowieso nur 10sec cd haben oder die ganze zeit am boss stehen können ist es kein nennenswerter dps verlusst, wenn sie ab und an mal einen gcd fürs unterbrechen nutzen. und selbst für magier, die nur alle 24sec unterbrechen können bricht keine welt zusammen. aber wie beschrieben, ich hab das zu wotlk-zeiten so gemacht und mache es ab jetzt wieder: wer einen aoe nicht unterbricht, obwohl er es kann und dann auch noch drin stehen bleibt, der stirbt (punkt). sollen die sich mal nen heiler großziehen und sehen wie mühsam das ist 3 von deren sorte am leben zu halten.


----------



## Virikas (27. Juni 2011)

Bisher fast immer Glück gehabt mit den Gruppen, aber mit meinem letzten 85er dem Hexer ziehe ich die schlecten Gruppen irgendwie an..

1. Vortexgipfel HM
Disziheiler mit einer Skillung die wohl PvP sein soll, aber selbst für Arena und BG nicht wirklichzu gebrauchen ist. Außerdem fast durchgängig PvP Items an UND keine Euphorie geskillt. Das dem das Mana schneller ausgeht, als man Mana buchstabieren kann ist klar.
Ersten beiden Bossen lagen dann aber trotzdem irgendwie. Der Drachen lag mit mir als Last Man Standing. Ein glück, dass der Hexer so eine perverse Selbstheilung hat (spiele ATM Drainlife Affli). Am Ende des Kampfes stand ich dann auch auf Platz 1 in Healing done 

2. Burg Schattenfang HM
Erster Boss wurde trotz Ansage voM heiler bitte 2mal ticken zu lassen instant gekickt. Hexer last Man standing (im dritten Versuch)
Als der Tank dann nach dem ersten Boss 2 von den Dicken (die ja zufällig fearen können..) + 1 von den Blutsauger Caster + die Ghulgruppe gleichzeitig pullte bin ich gegangen. Das war einfach klar, dass er das net getankt bekommt...

Nach dem Raid Abends dann aber noch eine Runde mit Burg Schattenfang HM (diesmal mit Gildenbäumchen als Heiler, so dass wenigstens die Komponente passt) und alles problemlos. 15k bei Kommandant Grüntal, fand ich für iLvL 334 auch absolut ok


----------



## RedShirt (27. Juni 2011)

Russelkurt schrieb:


> eben, bei klassen, die sowieso nur 10sec cd haben oder die ganze zeit am boss stehen können ist es kein nennenswerter dps verlusst, wenn sie ab und an mal einen gcd fürs unterbrechen nutzen.



Krieger, wie in dem Beispiel, haben wie DKs/Palas/IMHO auch Dudus ihren Unterbrecher nicht auf GCD... geht also ohne DPS Verlust.
Zusätzlich kann der Krieger "rude interruption" skillen, weshalb manche darum betteln, unterbrechen zu dürfen. 5-10% mehr DPS je nach Investition sind schon nett für ne kurze Zeit.

Aber gibt halt überall Tiefflieger.


----------



## Russelkurt (27. Juni 2011)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Krieger, wie in dem Beispiel, haben wie DKs/Palas/IMHO auch Dudus ihren Unterbrecher nicht auf GCD... geht also ohne DPS Verlust.
> Zusätzlich kann der Krieger "rude interruption" skillen, weshalb manche darum betteln, unterbrechen zu dürfen. 5-10% mehr DPS je nach Investition sind schon nett für ne kurze Zeit.
> 
> Aber gibt halt überall Tiefflieger.



sogar ohne gcd: da sieht man wie ich mich mit meinen twinks noch auskenne xD ich spiel meinen krieger so selten. der farmt wenn dann meißtens nur erze und baut gürtelschnallen  aber das mit der rude interruption find ich auch gut, wenn ich dann doch mal kämpfen gehe 
aber tiefflieger ist in dem fall noch echt freundlich ausgedrückt. ich glaub der war schon tunnelgräber ^^


----------



## Metadron72 (27. Juni 2011)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Krieger, wie in dem Beispiel, haben wie DKs/Palas/IMHO auch Dudus ihren Unterbrecher nicht auf GCD... geht also ohne DPS Verlust.
> Zusätzlich kann der Krieger "rude interruption" skillen, weshalb manche darum betteln, unterbrechen zu dürfen. 5-10% mehr DPS je nach Investition sind schon nett für ne kurze Zeit.
> 
> Aber gibt halt überall Tiefflieger.




gibt sooo viel warris, die es trotzdem nicht tun (obwohl geskillt oO) ist halt nicht immer so toll, ne skillung zu kopieren ohne sie zu begreifen -.- 
das selbe gilt für mages die 2 punkte in verb. gegenzauber packen :-( aber ich bin ja schon froh wenn sie mal das knöpfchen für zeitkrümmung finden


----------



## Tomratz (27. Juni 2011)

Ist halt immer noch die selbe alte Krankheit, viele interessieren sich nur für die Sachen in der Taskleiste, die direkt "Dämatsch" machen, unterbrechen, CC, das ist was für die anderen.

Dabei kann ein rechtzeitiges Unterbrechen lebensrettend für die Gruppe oder für einzelne Gruppenmitglieder sein.

Aber daran wird nicht gedacht in den Zeiten des DpS-Wahns.

Ja, ich schau mir auch gerne Recount an, will ja sehen ob sich die vorgenommenen Änderungen/Verbesserungen auch auf meinen angerichteten Schaden auswirken, deshalb käm ich aber nie auf die Idee, auf ein Unterbrechen zu verzichten, wenn ich denn die Möglichkeit habe und grade kein Cooldown läuft.

Und wenn mir jetzt jemand erzählen will, dass die Unterbrecherei sehr schwer sei, kann ich nur lachen. Es gibt jede Menge Addons, die einem rechtzeitig anzeigen wenn man was unterbrechen kann.


----------



## Nisbo (27. Juni 2011)

Das ist wohl immer noch das gute alte Problem das man ja keinen DMG verschenken will wenn man mal was anders macht, oder es liegt vermutlich dran das man keine Taste in der Nähe von wasd mit dem kicken belegt hat *g* mir als Klicker (duck und weg) kann das in dem Fall natürlich nicht passieren ^^

ansonsten gibts nichts großartiges zu berichten außer einen Erziehungseffekt an einen DK Tank, ok da hatte man im Schwarzfels (non hero) ausnahmsweise mal was zu tun mit dem Heal-Priester, fühlte sich zumindest an wie hero an einigen stellen *g*

Corla war lustig da wir für die da nur 2 Strahlen 3 Freiwillige hatten
- ich "ich mach rechts"
- ein DD "ich links"
- nen Hunter "ich dann mitte"
ok so wußte man zumindest das jeder den Boss kennt und es gab kurz was zu lachen

beim nächsten Boss hat der Tank dann die Adds unten getankt und gleich mal den Boss geadded, ok hat man Bob halt mal wieder gesehen ^^

weiter Richtung Bella unten am Abzweig erstmal alles gepullt was es da zu pullen gibt, ein DD ist dann umgefallen aber den Tank habe ich zum Glück noch oben halten können bis ich selber gestorben bin.

OK, einer hebt mich auf, ich will gerade etwas Mana reggen zum reezen vom anderen Toten da rennt der Tank weiter Richtung Endboss und pullt, also einer Tod und ich ohne Mana aber zum Glück außer "Im Kampf Reichweite" so durfte dann der Tank erstmal lernen auf seine Gruppe zu schauen als er im Dreck lag ^^

Endboss wie immer die Nuke Taktik auf non hc


----------



## Schdaiff (28. Juni 2011)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Zusätzlich kann der Krieger "rude interruption" skillen, weshalb manche darum betteln, unterbrechen zu dürfen. 5-10% mehr DPS je nach Investition sind schon nett für ne kurze Zeit.



Es sind immer 5% nur die Zeit wird länger.... 15 oder 30s


----------



## The Reverend (28. Juni 2011)

Zum Thema Mage & Wille, hat meine Gildenkollege leider eine sehr schlechte erfahrung gemacht.

 Er rennt eigtl täglich mit seinen Priestheal in ZA/ZG um bei Jindo den Healerkopf zu bekommen. Naja letzte Woche endlich droppt er sein Pech, der nette Mage (vom Server Ambossar) hat ihn das Teil weggewürfelt und hat sich schnellstmöglich aus dem Satub gemacht. So ich auf den Server gegangen und den lieben Kollegen mal angeschrieben was das soll, einzige was ich zu lesen bekam "..... ignoriert euch" gut, gut ich nächsten Tag in ARsenal nachgeschaut siehe da er hatte den KOpf nicht auf und hat ihn wahrscheinlich verkauft.

Mein Resultat draus wieder ein Freund mehr für meine Ig-Liste (ist eh eigtl bissl zu leer  )

So heute mit meiner lieblings krieger tank und meinen oben genannten gk Steinerner Kern gewesen, ok ich Priest, Hunter und noch Katze dabei.
Lief ja alles ok, bis zum ersten Boss: Hunter bombt nicht mit auf Kristalle ok mit Shadow machbar aber scheiße. Resultat: WIPE
So next Try: HUnter bombt mit alle überleben alle happy. Trashmmop mit diesen scheiß erdbeben naja sagen wir es so ich hab mal geschaut ob Hunterlein auf die roten Kristalle geht, war eher nict der Fall.
So 2. Boss easy aus der Suppe raus, nicht von den Brocken treffen lassen und hinter jenewelche wenn Kristallbschuss kommt. Naja das LIfe von Hunter sang komischerweis beim Kristallbeschuss sehr schnell, mmh warum nur. OK haben es trotzdem geschafft ohne Tode.
3. Boss (Ozruk) Mein persönlicher Liebling als Caster. Naja 1. Try ging so los das meine Tankline noch recht Gruppe machen wollte, bloß HUnter auf die Idee kommt Irreführung und Shoot auf OZI zu machen. HIer könnt vllt denken was passierte WIPE.
Naja gefragt was das von HUnter soll, er so "NEE hab gar nix gemacht der Tank hat drauf geschossen", Tank nur locker " Meister BIgBrother ist watching you" (nettes Addon), Ich dazu nur " Meister Pelz Tank stand zur Gruppe rechts und hat Totenkopf anviesiert und du hast auf Boss geschossen". Seltsam er war dan auf einmal wegder nette HUnter.(komischerweise auch vom Server Ambossar mmh???)
Naja der Rest der Ini lief dann locker weiter, nur das die Katze bei Ozi immer verregt ist.

So letzte für heute:

Mein werter GK (oben genannter) und ich so noch gedacht machen wir halt noch bissl ZG/ZA naja ZG schnell Jin gekillt leider keen Kopf dabei. ZA hab Hala ok nicht schlecht sind wir schnell durch, FAIL DK zündet Ghularmee Hala bleibt im grünen stehn und heilt sich schön ok, DK aber auch so schlau gewesen und kloppt uns die wassertotems weg. Naja vllt auch ohne machbar aber nicht wenn Blitztotems stehn bleiben. Kam vom DK "Shadow kann die Totems mal down machen", ich so"Ähm ja weisst schon sind Mageresistent und da kannsch nur mir Zauberstab druff". Mein GK erstmal DK zugepflaumt was der scheiß soll die Totem down zu machen und Ghule zuzünden. Resultat GK leavt, die anderen ziehen erstmal über ihn her und vergessen iwie das ich von der selben Gilde bin. Ich den Pro´s also auch noch mal ne Standpauke gehalten und ebenfalls geleavt. WIr beide neue Grp gesucht und hatten nen relaxten abend dann noch.


----------



## Manaori (28. Juni 2011)

:



> Mein werter GK (oben genannter) und ich so noch gedacht machen wir halt noch bissl ZG/ZA naja ZG schnell Jin gekillt leider keen Kopf dabei. ZA hab Hala ok nicht schlecht sind wir schnell durch, FAIL DK zündet Ghularmee Hala bleibt im grünen stehn und heilt sich schön ok, DK aber auch so schlau gewesen und kloppt uns die wassertotems weg. Naja vllt auch ohne machbar aber nicht wenn Blitztotems stehn bleiben. Kam vom DK "Shadow kann die Totems mal down machen", ich so"Ähm ja weisst schon sind Mageresistent und da kannsch nur mir Zauberstab druff". Mein GK erstmal DK zugepflaumt was der scheiß soll die Totem down zu machen und Ghule zuzünden. Resultat GK leavt, die anderen ziehen erstmal über ihn her und vergessen iwie das ich von der selben Gilde bin. Ich den Pro´s also auch noch mal ne Standpauke gehalten und ebenfalls geleavt. WIr beide neue Grp gesucht und hatten nen relaxten abend dann noch.



kleine Korrektur: Die sind NICHTT Magie, nur Dotresistent  Soll heißen, Mind Spike, Mind Blast, SWD gehen, nur der Rest nicht. Man kann die als Shadow also mit Mindspike und Mindblast niederhauen, nur gehts bei uns aufs Mana.


----------



## Silîtha (28. Juni 2011)

The schrieb:


> ... Trashmmop mit diesen scheiß erdbeben naja sagen wir es so ich hab mal geschaut ob Hunterlein auf die roten Kristalle geht, war eher nict der Fall...


Du weisst schon dass du einfach der Gruppe (bis auf den Tank natürlich) Levitieren anschmeisst und dann nur de rTank den Erdbebenschaden abkriegt falls er nicht hüpft?


----------



## The Reverend (28. Juni 2011)

Silîtha schrieb:


> Du weisst schon dass du einfach der Gruppe (bis auf den Tank natürlich) Levitieren anschmeisst und dann nur de rTank den Erdbebenschaden abkriegt falls er nicht hüpft?



Ähm es war ja auch auf den Kristall bezogen der bei den Viechern mit spawnt und nicht auf dat Hüpfen, weil Levitieren geb ich dort sowie so immer pflichtbewusst (bis aufm Tank).


----------



## Tomratz (28. Juni 2011)

War Gestern mit meinem 82er Magierlein mal wieder in den Schwarzfelshöhlen, die Auswahl auf Level 82 ist ja nicht so beeindruckend.

Tank und DD weiss ich nicht mehr genau, nur dass ein Jäger dabei war (der auch brav sein Pet eingepackt hat wenns notwendig war  ).

Heiler war ein Priester, der gleich zu Anfang sagte, dass er noch nicht so viel Inierfahrung mit Cata hat, irgendwie kommt das in letzter Zeit bei mir öfter vor  .

Also wurde erstmal der Heiler beruhigt, dass wir eben nicht durchrennen wie die bekloppten (teilweise hatte es der Tank trotzdem recht eilig) und los gings.

Erster Boss angetankt, jeder brav Damage gemacht und die Ketten auch schnell runtergekloppt und davon gelaufen.
Keinerlei Probleme und Boss liegt ratz fatz.

Große Freude beim Heiler, der Streitkolben ist gedroppt und er machte natürlich Bedarf (ist schliesslich ein geiles Heilerteil).

Weiter gings zu Corla, hier hat der Hunter bei der Abkürzung auch ohne Aufforderung sein Pet eingepackt.

Ähnlich wie bei einem Vorposter gabs hier fast schon Streit um die Strahlen  , ich hab mich dann entschieden einfach nur draufzuholzen, wenn ich das schon mal darf. Corla starb den Sekundentod, Friede ihrer Asche.

Weiter gings zu Karsh Stahlbieger, erst die Adds geklatscht und dann wurde der Boss angetankt. Was droppt der Kerl?, na klar, das Quecksilberamulett, ich hab unserem Heiler zu seinem verfrühten Weihnachten gratuliert  .

Bella wollte der Tank auslassen, nachdem wir ihm erklärt hatten, dass mancher von uns da den Loot evtl. gebrauchen könnte, haben wir aber die Kleine in ihr Körbchen verfrachtet  . 

Soll ich noch was sagen?, das Weihnachtsfest für unseren Heiler ging weiter, er bekam den Heilerring von Bella geschenkt.

Dann stand nur noch der Endboss, der unserer vereinten Power auch nicht viel entgegen zu setzen hatte, wie lang wir gebraucht haben ihn in die ewigen Jagdgründe zu schicken weiss ich nicht mehr, es kann aber nicht allzu lange gewesen sein.

Das Geisterstundenglas, das ich mit Gier bekam (nein, der Heiler hat nicht Bedarf gewürfelt) war um Längen besser als mein bisheriges Schmuckstück, mal sehen, wie sich das im Dämätsch auswirkt.

Insgesamt wieder eine schöne Ini, leider hatte ich keine Zeit mehr für weitere Inibesuche aber das hol ich heut Abend noch nach.


----------



## Metadron72 (28. Juni 2011)

The schrieb:


> Lief ja alles ok, bis zum ersten Boss: Hunter bombt nicht mit auf Kristalle ok mit Shadow machbar aber scheiße. Resultat: WIPE
> So next Try: HUnter bombt mit alle überleben alle happy. Trashmmop mit diesen scheiß erdbeben naja sagen wir es so ich hab mal geschaut ob Hunterlein auf die roten Kristalle geht, war eher nict der Fall.




ihr hattet doch nen krieger tank ? schockwave in die kristalle und alles is gut


----------



## Metadron72 (28. Juni 2011)

The schrieb:


> Lief ja alles ok, bis zum ersten Boss: Hunter bombt nicht mit auf Kristalle ok mit Shadow machbar aber scheiße. Resultat: WIPE




ihr hattet doch nen krieger tank ? schockwave in die kristalle und alles is gut


----------



## Mar-a (28. Juni 2011)

Grüße!

Schon lange lese ich hier mit. Jetzt habe ich mich dazu entschlossen, doch mal die Anmeldung auszufüllen, weil ich gestern etwas erlebt habe, dass ich eigentlich nicht mehr für möglich gehalten hätte.

Kurz zu mir: Spiele seit BC. Wegen RL habe ich allerdings meinen Account im Januar 2011 stillgelegt. Letzte Woche war mir etwas langweilig, also dachte ich mir, mal wieder nen Monat WoW auszupacken. Nachdem ich aber diverse Foren trotz Inaktivität weiter verfolgt hatte, dachte ich mir, dass sich nicht viel geändert hat. Weit gefehlt...

Gestern habe ich mich mit meinen Mage erstmals in die (für mich) neuen Ini's ZA/ZG gewagt. Erst mal ZA. Da war ein Kumpel als Heal dabei, der mir im TS alles erklärt hat. Dieser musste allerdings danach offline gehen. Danach in einer Zufallsgruppe für ZG angemeldet. Als ich in die Ini kam, standen am Anfang 4 Leute einer Gilde. Pflichtgemäß habe ich erwähnt, dass ich zum ersten Mal hier bin und die Ini nicht kenne. Nachdem ich das erste Mal im Drecke lag, habe ich nochmals meine Bitte um Erklärungen erwähnt. Allerdings kam als Antwort nur 1mom und ich wartete. Ich war mir eigentlich sicher, dass sie jetzt beraten und mich dann kicken, weil sie sich um nach 22 Uhr nicht mit nen Noob rumschlagen wollen. In dem Fall hätte ich es sogar verstanden. Aber weit gefehlt: Es wurden TS-Daten gepostet und es wurde wirklich ALLES erklärt. Wir haben jeden Questmob erledigt und hatten (meiner Meinung nach) ziemlichen Spass. 

Um 00:30 ging ich dann in's Bett mit der Gewissheit, dass es in der weiten Welt von Azeroth doch noch Leute gibt, die einfach nur Spass am Spiel haben und nicht nur durchrushen wollen. 

Danke nochmals für den netten Run!


----------



## Metadron72 (28. Juni 2011)

Mar-a schrieb:


> Um 00:30 ging ich dann in's Bett mit der Gewissheit, dass es in der weiten Welt von Azeroth doch noch Leute gibt, die einfach nur Spass am Spiel haben und nicht nur durchrushen wollen.
> 
> Danke nochmals für den netten Run!




da gibts sogar ne menge von, die posten nur meist nicht in foren  wir hatten letztens auch nen random mage (restlichen 4 waren gildis) der noch nie in zg war.
leider hatte er kein headset, so dass ich alles im chat tippen musste. aber lief auch alles sehr nett, hat halt nur "bissl" länger gedauert ^^


----------



## Jordin (28. Juni 2011)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> da gibts sogar ne menge von, die posten nur meist nicht in foren



Korrekt

Gute Nachrichten bringen schlechte Quote


----------



## Valdrasiala (28. Juni 2011)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> da gibts sogar ne menge von, die posten nur meist nicht in foren  wir hatten letztens auch nen random mage (restlichen 4 waren gildis) der noch nie in zg war.
> leider hatte er kein headset, so dass ich alles im chat tippen musste. aber lief auch alles sehr nett, hat halt nur "bissl" länger gedauert ^^



RobBossMods ftw! Da waren mir schon einige Neuline seeeeeehr dankbar, dass ich die installiert habe.


----------



## Metadron72 (28. Juni 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> RobBossMods ftw! Da waren mir schon einige Neuline seeeeeehr dankbar, dass ich die installiert habe.




hab ich drauf  trotzdem machts meist sinn noch was zu erklären, davon ab das rob noch fehler hat. es ist zum beispiel nicht klug sich beim endboss zg permanent in den grünen kreis zu stellen als caster


----------



## Valdrasiala (28. Juni 2011)

Darum habe ich die Texte ja auch schon abgeändert für mich, da ich einiges auch als fehlerhaft betrachtete, was da ursprünglich in den Texten steht. 

Ich habe für ZG/ZA eine Aufteilung der Infos nach Tank, DD und Heiler gemacht für jeden Boss. Die "alten" Instanzen waren mir das nicht wirklich wert, da Arbeit reinzustecken.


----------



## EisblockError (28. Juni 2011)

Aha, du denkst also, dass es früher keine gescheiten Raids gab?

Die gab es natürlich sehr woh, also sehe ich jetzt nicht warum du behautpest adss sich was geändert hat.


----------



## Metadron72 (28. Juni 2011)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Aha, du denkst also, dass es früher keine gescheiten Raids gab?
> 
> Die gab es natürlich sehr woh, also sehe ich jetzt nicht warum du behautpest adss sich was geändert hat.




häh?


----------



## Mar-a (28. Juni 2011)

@EisblockError:

meinst Du mich?


----------



## TerodenNethersturm (28. Juni 2011)

Ich erinnere mich noch an die Mitternacht Raids auf unserem server - leider gibts sowas nicht mehr


----------



## Metadron72 (28. Juni 2011)

Mar-a schrieb:


> @EisblockError:
> 
> meinst Du mich?




falls ja, sollte ihm mal jemand den unterschied zwischen raid und 5er erklären


----------



## Valdrasiala (28. Juni 2011)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Aha, du denkst also, dass es früher keine gescheiten Raids gab?
> 
> Die gab es natürlich sehr woh, also sehe ich jetzt nicht warum du behautpest adss sich was geändert hat.



*gnihihi* Ich liebe es, wenn Leute nur einen Post lesen, sich da in deren Hirn irgendein Schublädchen öffnet und sie ihre Gedanken schreiben. Obwohl es um was ganz anderes ging. Mit "alte" Instanzen meine ich die aktuellen heroischen Instanzen, die im Addon RobBossMods auch unterstützt werden. Über alte Raids habe ich nie gesprochen, der beste Raid ist und bleibt Karazan 

Aber egal. Zurück zum Thema.

Am Wochenende hatte ich wiedermal einen lustigen ZA-Run. Heiler aus meiner Gilde, ich mit Hexer. Rest Random. Sehen alle ganz gut equippt aus, auch der Tank, man freut sich auf einen schönen und entspannten Run. Der Tank fragt nach Timerun, ok, versuchen wir es also. Tür geht auf, der Tank rennt los. Und rennt. Und rennt. Und rennt mal direkt in die erste Pat. Übrigens, nein, ich habe in meiner Erzählung NICHT die beiden Trolle am Eingang und deren Freunde vergessen. ICH nicht. Aber der Tank *g*
Naja, auf die Frage, warum ihm denn keiner bei der Pat hilft, konnte ich wirklich nicht ernst antworten. Ich dachte wiedermal an das Bild von J.L.Picard und dem Facepalm...


----------



## Alux (28. Juni 2011)

Langsuir schrieb:


> Ein glück, dass der Hexer so eine perverse Selbstheilung hat (spiele ATM Drainlife Affli). Am Ende des Kampfes stand ich dann auch auf Platz 1 in Healing done



Das kenne ich von meinem DK wenn ich tank, der hat auch ne krasse Selbstheilung. Einmal hatt ich in der verlorenen Stadt nen Palaheal der gleich beim ersten Boss wegen mangelnden Movement verreckt ist so bei 75%. Am Ende hatte ich 80% Healing Done^^


----------



## Bloodstalker Il (28. Juni 2011)

das kenn ich von meim dk auch immer wenn ich zg bin und bei venoxxis nach 20% sämtliche dds und der heal im dreck liegen und man den mal wieder solo runter knüppel darf


----------



## Schnatti (28. Juni 2011)

Ich war vorhin mit meinem Schurken Tol´vir hero.
Der Tank war ein Gnom DK was mich als Gnomin sehr freute...doch der gute Herr hatt ständig rumzumeckern. Die DDs waren zu schlecht, ok Hexer und Schami waren mit 6k DPS nicht wirklich gut dabei und ich hab auch nur 13k geschafft (er als Tank 12) aber es gab keine Tote und somit keinen Wipe. Herr Stinkstiefel war aber der Meinung wir wären alles Boons und sollten in SW bleiben. Er fragte ob wir uns nicht schämen, und als ich sagte "Nö, schämst du dich nicht für deine schlechte Erziehung" und bedauerte das ausgerechnet ein Gnom solch ein Muffelkeks sei, nannte er mich eine KaXXbratze. 
Leute gibts...
und sowas ist Gnom


----------



## Nisbo (28. Juni 2011)

Hauptsache der Boss liegt ^^

----

Also heute war irgendwie WhipeTag in den HC inis, wollte mit Druiden und Schurken noch nen Paar Punkte holen um die dann in BOE Schuhe umzusetzen, ok das gelang aber doch auch einige Whipes am Trash ^^

---

dann mit Priester (lvl 83) als heal im Steinernden Kern, nen Bärchen als Tank, tankt wild drauf los aber kein Whipe, wurde sogar einer gefroscht nur Millhouse hat aus der Ferne fröhlich drauf losgeballert ^^

Erster Boss, Tank bekommt jedes Abtauchen vom Wurm ab und fliegt durch die halbe Ini, aber auf non hc ist da ja nicht wirklich viel zu healen.

zum 2. boss habe ich schön levitieren verteilt was es dann etwas vereinfacht hat da ja keiner hüpft

2. Boss Tank steht in der Lava drin und denkt auch nicht dran rauszugehen, naja hatte man mal was zum healen ^^

Richtung Ozruk haben wir dann mal mehrere Gruppen getankt worauf ich dann auch mal OOM war

Habe dann vorsichtig mal gefragt ob er den nächsten Boss kennt

"nicht wirklich"

ich na gut das ich gefragt habe

im chat kam dann nur

^^

von den anderen.
also erklärt und first try gelegt

hätte ja mal vorgher was sagen können

letzter Boss dann ohne Probleme


----------



## Fedaykin (29. Juni 2011)

Nisbo schrieb:


> wollte mit Druiden und Schurken ---






Nisbo schrieb:


> zum 2. boss habe ich schön levitieren verteilt was es dann etwas vereinfacht hat da ja keiner hüpft



Das musst du mir erklären, oder stehe ich da gerade auf dem Schlauch.


----------



## Kyrador (29. Juni 2011)

Jepp, tust du... der Teil mit Levitieren bezieht sich auf seinen 83er Priester


----------



## Tigres die Vergelterin (29. Juni 2011)

ich hatte mit meiner kleinen hexe auch wieder so nen geiles erlebniss:

Wir laufen durch Hügel der Klingenhauer und kurz vor der abzweigung wo man zwichen 2 Bossen wählen kann kippen der Tank und ich um.
Alle wundern sich. Ich schaue mir den Heal an (Paladin [ich zock selbst auch mit nen Heal Pala und ja sie können heilen un erst recht in Low inis]) und was ist.. Der is auf Vergeltung geskillt und hat ein Int Teil an. Ich greif mir an den Kopp un schreib _"Sag mal, was denkst du dir als Vergelter hier Heilen zu wollen" _Der kackt mich dumm von der seite an _"Siehst doch das ichs kann_". Ich denke mir nur "Wie gut das ich glei LvL up habe und dann geh ich" Der tank zickt auch rum... Dann nach links zum ersten Boss... Der Tank (Druide) rennt hin und ca 2 Sec später hat der Schamie aggro und wundert sich. Dann schau ich mir den Tank an... GLEICHGEWICHTS DRUIDE und ich kann nemmer.... Denk mir meinen Teil un laufen zum 2. Boss. Ich pull denn weil nun der Vergeltungs Heal meint er könnte nun Tanken und Heilen gleichzeitig.. Naja dann kann ne Hexe auch Tanken.... Boss tot, ich lvlup und mein letzter Kommentar war _

"Ich bin doch hier im Falschen Film oder? Nen Vergelter der meint zu Heilen und ne Eule die Tanken will... Ihr tut mir leid ... Ich verabschiede mich hiermit und wünsche dem Schamie und dem Schurken noch viel glück beim Wipen... BB"

_Ab un an denk ich mir echt WTF -.-


----------



## Tomratz (29. Juni 2011)

Anscheinend hab ich mit meinem kleinen Magetwink wirklich nen Sonnenscheinchar erwischt, jedenfalls hatte ich in der letzten Zeit nur gute Randomgruppen.

Gestern wieder Vortexgipfel gewesen. Dabei waren ein Jäger, ein Palatank, mein Magier und den dritten DD weiss ich leider nicht mehr.

Levelstufe der Gruppe zwischen 81 (Tank) und 83 (Jäger und ich).

Zeitweise musste ich etwas auf die Aggro achten und hab das eine oder andere mal dem Tank diese auch geklaut, wobei es kein Problem darstellte, bis die Mobs auch nur in meine Nähe kamen, lagen sie schon im Dreck. Nach der ersten Mobgruppe wusste das auch der Tank und hat dann gern mal schon auf den nächsten Mob geschwenkt. Normalerweise achte ich ja schon auf Aggro, da es Gestern aber so gut funktioniert hat, haben wir das weiterhin so gemacht.

Beim ersten Boss hab ich dann erstmals (der gute Mage wurde erst Gestern Nachmittag 83) die 11k DpS Grenze überschritten, was sicher an meinem Critglück lag (u.a. 36k Krit), abzustauben gab es nix.

Altairus und die Mobs vorher stellten keinerlei Herausforderung dar, also weiter Richtung Endboss.

Hier durfte ich dann auch mal bei den Tempeladepten mein CC auspacken und der Jäger seine Eisfalle, dadurch waren die Kämpfe gegen diese Gruppen richtig entspannt und ich denke, der Heiler hatte eine ruhige Ini.

Beim Endboss hat es sich dann ein wenig gezogen, der Damage war nicht so dolle, aber auch da fiel kein Lebensbalken unter 60%.

Alles in allem ein gemütlicher Inirun.

Jetzt bin ich nur am überlegen ob ich erst in Uldum weiterqueste oder doch zuerst in Tiefenheim an die Rufquests für Therazane rangeh. Andererseits ist das mit 85 dann auch schnell zu machen.

Bin mal gepannt, wie sich der Arkan Nerf auf meinen Schaden auswirkt.


----------



## RedShirt (29. Juni 2011)

Tigres schrieb:


> Ich schaue mir den Heal an (Paladin [ich zock selbst auch mit nen Heal Pala und ja sie können heilen un erst recht in Low inis]) und was ist.. Der is auf Vergeltung geskillt und hat ein Int Teil an. Ich greif mir an den Kopp un schreib _"Sag mal, was denkst du dir als Vergelter hier Heilen zu wollen" _Der kackt mich dumm von der seite an _"Siehst doch das ichs kann_".



Laß mal die Kirche im Dorf.
Du weißt, das das ne LowLevel-Ini ist?

Leg bitte keine Heroic-85 oder Raidmaßstäbe an.

Mein Pala hat bis Outland (da wurds hart) als Vergelter Tank/Dmg/Heal gemacht... ja, alle Rollen.
Hatte INT-Gear dabei, stoff/leder/egal was (gibt ja noch keine Spezi in dem Level IMHO).
Mit RetriGear tanken -> Schild an und go!

Da kann sogar der Mage tanken - also kein Problem.


----------



## Cantharion (29. Juni 2011)

Tigres schrieb:


> ich hatte mit meiner kleinen hexe auch wieder so nen geiles erlebniss:
> 
> Wir laufen durch Hügel der Klingenhauer und kurz vor der abzweigung wo man zwichen 2 Bossen wählen kann kippen der Tank und ich um.
> Alle wundern sich. Ich schaue mir den Heal an (Paladin [ich zock selbst auch mit nen Heal Pala und ja sie können heilen un erst recht in Low inis]) und was ist.. Der is auf Vergeltung geskillt und hat ein Int Teil an. Ich greif mir an den Kopp un schreib _"Sag mal, was denkst du dir als Vergelter hier Heilen zu wollen" _Der kackt mich dumm von der seite an _"_
> ...


Solche inis schafft man ohne tank und richtigen heal.
Wer sich da beschwert dass man mit so ner Gruppe wipt sollte lieber mal an seinem eigenen Skill arbeiten.

/e: ich hab gerne Eulen-Heiler oder enhancement-Heiler. Die machen wenigstens dmg UND können zur Not heilen, besser als die Holypriests o.ä. die in 20er Instanzen 5 Zauber in einem Run machen.


----------



## Russelkurt (29. Juni 2011)

gestern wollte mir doch echt so eine pseudo-allwissende magierin (ich geh mal vom geschlecht des charakters aus) erzählen, wie ich meinen schami spielen soll und kackt mich von der seite an, dass ich mich anmachen lassen muss von ihr, wie und wann und wo ich meine totems zu setzten habe. ich denke immernoch, dass es mein ding ist, wie und wann und wo ich bei welchem boss meine totems setze, oder? und wenn ich bei einem bestimmten boss (hier die katzentussi aus ZG) meine totems erst nach 30 oder 40 sekunden setzte (wenn die adds weg sind und mein verbrennugnstotem den boss nicht in die 2te phase pushen kann, weil ja der tank fleißig am boss rumwerkelt), dann ist das meine entscheidung, oder? die ist erstmal auf meine ignor gewandert. wenn sie freundlich gefragt hätte oder generell nicht patzig und von oben herab gewesen wäre, dann wärs ja nur ein freundlicher hinweis gewesen, dass ich meine totems "vergessen" hab. aber so eine unfreundliche blöde <milchgebendes nutztier> hat sich einen stammplatz auf meiner ignor verdient. 

so, jetzt gehts mir besser, nachdem ich dieses ereignis teilen konnte. auch wenns euch nicht interessieren sollte


----------



## nomorezam (29. Juni 2011)

Wenn du der Meinung bist es ist "Dein Ding", wann, wo, wieso und ob überhaupt du deine Totems setzt....

Leg deinen Acc bitte auf Eis. Spiel nen Ego-Game, aber kein Mmorpg. Kann ja wohl nicht sein das ein Schamane auf lvl85 mit 346er Gear nicht die Totems stellt die aus der Gruppe das optimale rausholen. Dafür sind die Holzstücke schließlich da.


----------



## Dagonoth (29. Juni 2011)

das war grad lecker in burg schattenfang.....

Ich dachte das ich geduldig bin und doch habe ich die gruppe verlassen, aber der reihe nach:

randomgruppe findet sich im vorraum beim ersten questgeber in BSF, pristerin als healer, jäger schurke und ich mit meinem mage dd, und ein kriegertank. Als begrüssung kam wartet mal vom tank. naja, wenn der tank etwas sagt dann machen wir mal halt, begrüssen uns, nehmen gemühtlich die q an..... 5 min später ist es so weit, tank ist wieder da, es geht los..... tank geht die treppe rauf, erste trashmobs laufen zu ihm, er rennt weiter heiler bekommt aggro, wir ballern was das zeug hält (schurke war klasse mit seinem damage, respekt an dieser stelle)... das problem wir bekommen aggro, tank ist am ende des raumes und läuft zurück den mobs hinterher... ok, kann passieren, vielleicht muss er ja warm werden... es ging so weiter bis zum ersten boss...wobei aggro zwischen mir und dem schurken hin und her sprang.... tank hatte derweil uns was mitzuteilen....chat füllte sich mit -wartet mal- und -gz wegen lvl up- 

zuerst hat sich de jäger verabschiedet, dannach der heiler...ich bin als dritter gegangen, und bevor ich gelavet bin, habe ich mich höfflich verabschiedet....da kamm nur vom tank -verlasst meine gilde nicht...pliiisssss- naja gruppe gilde, tanken oder rumstehen...man kann sich ja verirren..

nichts desto trotz schönen gruss an die schurkin


----------



## Tomratz (29. Juni 2011)

nomorezam schrieb:


> Wenn du der Meinung bist es ist "Dein Ding", wann, wo, wieso und ob überhaupt du deine Totems setzt....
> 
> Leg deinen Acc bitte auf Eis. Spiel nen Ego-Game, aber kein Mmorpg. Kann ja wohl nicht sein das ein Schamane auf lvl85 mit 346er Gear nicht die Totems stellt die aus der Gruppe das optimale rausholen. Dafür sind die Holzstücke schließlich da.




Hmmm, den Post von Russelkurt richtig gelesen?, ich vermute eher nein.

Er schreibt nämlich, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, genau das was du von ihm einforderst.

Er stellt die Totems dann, wenn sie der Gruppe am meisten nutzen, nämlich im Bosskampf, und zwar so, dass dem Tank nicht automatisch die Aggro flöten geht.

Wäre zu überlegen, wer nun seinen Account besser auf Eis legt


----------



## Russelkurt (29. Juni 2011)

danke Tomratz. wenigstens einer, der mich mal versteht


----------



## nomorezam (29. Juni 2011)

Er redet von einem Bosskampf. Und zwar von Hohepriesterin Kilnara (die Katzentussi). 
Er weigert sich die Totems zu stellen weil sein Totem der Verbrennung dem Tank die Aggro klaut???

Mach Dich nicht lächerlich. Das einzige Totem was die Aggro "klaut" ist das Totem des Erdelementars. Fertig aus.

Er hats ganz einfach verpeilt die Totems zu stellen oder hat das falsche Totemset gewählt. Und nun sucht er Leute die ihm gut zu reden. Und nebenbei lässt er die "Chance" nicht verstreichen seine Gruppenmitglieder zu flamen. 

Aber mir wumpe. Macht ihr mal.


----------



## Russelkurt (29. Juni 2011)

nomorezam schrieb:


> Er weigert sich die Totems zu stellen weil sein Totem der Verbrennung dem Tank die Aggro klaut???



im übrigen gehts nicht um die aggro, sondern darum, dass der tank (blutdk) alles auf den boss gehauen hat, was er hatte und wir, als die katzen weg waren, nur noch jeder 1 schuss abgeben mussten bis zum phasenübergang. jetzt nimm noch ein verbrennungstotem dazu und der phasenübergang wäre mit 2 kompletten gruppen von katzenadds losgegangen. und ich flame nicht die gruppe, sondern nur die magierin, die mich in diesem bosskampf angemacht hat. in jedem anderen kampf stelle ich die totems gleich, nur bei dem boss nicht, weil es immer irgendeinen "deppen" gibt (und sei es der tank, der es nicht mitbekommt) der trotz der katzen auf den boss haut. und da will ich nicht der sein, der sein totem nicht im griff hat.


----------



## nomorezam (29. Juni 2011)

Ach ich dachte Tomratz hat dich verstanden? Nunja. So kann man sich täuschen.

Nun denn. Du bist dir natürlich sicher das es nicht um das Totem des stürmischen Zorns gehandelt hat, welches ja nach deiner Aussage auch nicht gestanden haben kann.
Kann natürlich auch sein das du NUR 4 Totems stellen kannst und gar nicht darauf vorbereitett bist Situationsbedingt Totems zu stellen. 
Oder ein geglyphtes Totem des heilenden Flusses (respektive T.d.Elementarwiderstands).
Oder vielleicht sogar nur ein Totem der Manaquelle.
Oder oder oder.

Das was dich in meinen Augen disqualifiziert hat ist dein Ausspruch von wegen "Mein Ding".


----------



## MasterCrain (29. Juni 2011)

Russelkurt schrieb:


> im übrigen gehts nicht um die aggro, sondern darum, dass der tank (blutdk) alles auf den boss gehauen hat, was er hatte und wir, als die katzen weg waren, nur noch jeder 1 schuss abgeben mussten bis zum phasenübergang. jetzt nimm noch ein verbrennungstotem dazu und der phasenübergang wäre mit 2 kompletten gruppen von katzenadds losgegangen. und ich flame nicht die gruppe, sondern nur die magierin, die mich in diesem bosskampf angemacht hat. in jedem anderen kampf stelle ich die totems gleich, nur bei dem boss nicht, weil es immer irgendeinen "deppen" gibt (und sei es der tank, der es nicht mitbekommt) der trotz der katzen auf den boss haut. und da will ich nicht der sein, der sein totem nicht im griff hat.



Aus Angst ein 1,4k dps Totem könnte dem Boss 50 % abziehen stellst du alle 4 Totems nicht? Hab ich das so richtig verstanden? selbst wenn dein Verbrennungstotem so böse ist sind da noch 3 andere Totems die den Boss nicht angreifen. Und da du diese wohl auch nicht gestellt hast (du hast sogar noch ein flammenzunge Totem was man auch stellen kann und niemanden angreift) gebe ich der magierin völlig Recht. Du hast deine Rolle nicht erfüllt was in etwa das selbe ist als ob Sie nicht gebufft hätte.

Ach ja PS. Dein verbennungstotem greift übrigens dein Flammenschock ziel an. Haut das Totem auf den Boss hast du flammenschock gesetzt. Was dann wohl dein Fail wäre wo du doch jeden DMG auf dem Boss vermeiden willst


----------



## zarix (29. Juni 2011)

Dagonoth schrieb:


> das war grad lecker in burg schattenfang.....
> 
> Ich dachte das ich geduldig bin und doch habe ich die gruppe verlassen, aber der reihe nach:
> 
> ...



Hi

Tank sind Vips .

Als dd habe ich damals Tanks gehasst.
Das lag aber daran , 
das zu Cata Release Zeiten man als Dd extrem lange warten musste im 85 ger Bereich.
Man wusste auch nie , 
was einen bei einen INV erwartete , 
da war ein Kick wegen Tank Fake anmeldung schon mal drin oder ein ketten leaven nach den ersten Boss , 
wegen fails etc. und die anmeldung begann von vorn.
Für einen Casusal war  das ein Alptraum , 
was mich zu einem Ebay geschäfft getrieben hatte  .

Jetzt vor 2 wochen habe ich neuangefangen und spiele langsam meine Lieblingklasse hoch . 
Am liebesten habe ich im Pve nen Furor Krieger sowie im Pvp einen Ms Krieger gespielt.
Da ich die Low instanzen alle kenne habe ich mich entschlossen , 
um am schnellsten zu lvln, 
einen Krieger zu erstellen um mit ihn über den Df als Tank zu Lvln .

Das beste was ich als Tank fegestellt habe , 
ist das es wohl die Beste und schnellste möglichkeit ist ohne Werbt einen Freund kack zu lvln . 
Vorallem wenn man keine Account gebundene items hat .
Natürlich muss man sich eine Gilde mit Xp boni suchen.

Was ich früher an Tanks gehasst habe spiegelt sich zum Teil bei mir wieder .
Ich meld mich über den Df an , 
nach wenig Sekunden bekomme ich auch schon einen Invite . 
Den ich natürlich anehme .
Das dreisste was ich meinen Mitstreiter antun kann ist ,
das Tempo zu erhöhen , 
denn der Tank gibt das Tempo in einen Run an.
Was mir ein Menge spaß macht und vom Lvl zu Lvl immer einfacher wird, 
wegen neuen Talente und Fähigkeiten.
Was ich gar nicht mag ist , 
wenn sich die Leute anfangen zu Unterhalten oder wenn einzelne Leute afk gehen ohne was zu sagen etc.
Dann erhöhe ich meisst mit absicht das Tempo. 
Ich sage meistens nur 4 Buchtstaben in einen einzigen Run Hi und BB.
Natürlich gibt es auch verwarnungen von mir oder Sprachliche andeutungen von wegen los gib gas etc. .
Die Leute sind natürlich leicht gestresst nach einen Run (eher Casuals und die die wissen worauf es ankommen , kriegen nie genug). 
Aber leider ist meine Philosphie ,,schnell rein, schnell raus , fertig " .
Ich denk das ist am effektivsten.( Whipe frei bisher ) 

Meiner meinung nach , machen die Paar Gründe die ich genannt habe aus (mehr Gründe gibt es natürlich), 
das Tanks Asi rüber kommen und natürlich der  Vip jeder dungeon Gruppe sind .

Am meissten , habe ich die Tanks gehasst , 
die das Vip mässige raushängen líessen und gemeint haben , 
wenn ihr nicht nach meiner Nase tanzt  leave ich und ihr könnt wieder 40 min warten. ( so Asi bin ich nun nicht ^^) 

Den Größten tipp , 
den ich euch für eine Twink klasse geben kann , die Hybrid technisch Tanken kann aber ihr nicht als Tank im Highendbereich spielen wollt.
Spielt diese Klasse zum Lvln als Tank über den Df .
Das geht so schnell und macht spaß .
Ich spielen ja nen Tank Krieger , 
den ich auf 85 zum DD machen werde .
Mit den Krieger bin ich sogar jedes mal Top Damage Dealer , 
SPalten, 
Donnerknall, 
Blutung, 
Schldschag sowie Rache hauen aufgrund von keinen Ressourcen Probleme einfach nur kranken Dmg raus ,
vorallem beim Aoe tanken.
Ich glaub aber das der Pala auch so krank ist , 
nur beim Dudu bin ich mir nich sicher .

Also Tipp Twink Klasse , 
die Hybrid Technisch Tanken kann , 
als Tank zum lvln über den df spielen.
Die klasse könnt ihr ja auf 85 wieder so spielen , 
wie ihr sie wolltet. ( Heiler, Melee , Caster )
DAS ROCKT. 
Mit Level items dazu , 
 + Gilde mit XP BONUS  .
Ist unschlagbar. 
Abgesehen vom werbt einen Freund kack.
Und die Wartezeit ist ebenfalls unschlagbar  .

BB


----------



## Manaori (29. Juni 2011)

> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Was ich gar nicht mag ist ,
> wenn sich die Leute anfangen zu Unterhalten


[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Ab hier hab ich mehr oder weniger aufgehört zu lesen. Spielst du ein MMO oder nen Shooter? oO Ich unterhalte mich gerne in Instanzen mit den Leuten, wenn nette dabei sind, und wenn mir der  Tank dann auf den Sack gehen würde deswegen... ich würd ihn schon vorlaufen lassen, aber Heilung darf er dann keine erwarten  Actio et reactio, oder... das Spiel ist ein Miteinander. Wenn einer sich als Ego aufspielen muss, bitte. Sind nicht meine Reppkosten. Und ich will doch wohl das Recht haben, mich in ner Ini mit den andren zu unterhalten o_O"[/font]


----------



## zarix (29. Juni 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> [/size][/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Ab hier hab ich mehr oder weniger aufgehört zu lesen. Spielst du ein MMO oder nen Shooter? oO Ich unterhalte mich gerne in Instanzen mit den Leuten, wenn nette dabei sind, und wenn mir der  Tank dann auf den Sack gehen würde deswegen... ich würd ihn schon vorlaufen lassen, aber Heilung darf er dann keine erwarten  Actio et reactio, oder... das Spiel ist ein Miteinander. Wenn einer sich als Ego aufspielen muss, bitte. Sind nicht meine Reppkosten. Und ich will doch wohl das Recht haben, mich in ner Ini mit den andren zu unterhalten o_O"[/font]



Ich habe nie geschrieben , 
das ich dagegen verbal protestiere. 
Ich habe nur erwähnt , 
das ich das Tempo erhöhe,
Ohne eine Andeutung im Chat von wegen ,,ey hört auf zu schreiben spielt lieber''.
damit mehr gespielt wird statt getippt.
Wenn der Heiler damit macht geht das gut auf etc .
Leider können DDs was Chilliger mit den Situationen um gehen.

Ich bin verbal zurückhaltent *(Ich bin Tank ich muss Aggro ziehen und passe gezielt auf , das keiner Aggro klaut und nicht unabsichtlich eine Add Gruppe pullt sprich ich bin Konzentriert dabei auch wenn es eigentlich Total ruhig ist in den Low instanzen vom schwierigkeitsgrad was mich aber Trotzdem vom CHATTEN ABHÄLT. Gegen einen sauberen schnellen run hat sich bisher noch nie wer bei mir bschwert)* , 
wenn mich wer nervt von wegen  kp. einer bleibt nach jeden Pull stehen und wir sind schon weit vorne , 
bekommt er von meiner Kuh einen /MUH und jeder in dieser Gruppe weiß was gemeint ist und findet es Sympatischer als von wegen ey wenn du dich jetzt nich bewegst kicke ich dich .

Und ich habe erwähnt , 
das ich das beste aus meiner Gruppe machen muss und ich mich in dem Fall nach dem Heiler richten muss ,
also wenn ich das Tempo erhöhe um die konzentration meiner Gruppe zu bekommen *(nicht vergessen ich gebe keine Verbale andeutung von wegen ,,Wenn ihr jetzt nicht gas gibt kicke ich euch´´).
*Ich komme nie als Ego rüber ,
 da ich freundlicherweise mein Hi und BB abgebe und gebenfalls was erkläre zu dem erfülle ich meine Aufgaben zu 100 %.
Meine Gruppen sind bisher Whipe frei durch die intanz gekommen .
Ich habe sogar nichts dagegen , 
wenn DDs anfangen zu Pullen (i*ch lasse sie machen und beschwäre mich auch nicht)* ,
 da ich dann ein wenig schwung bekomme in den Massen Pull instanzen.


----------



## Manaori (29. Juni 2011)

Ganz ehrlich, diene Erklärung bringts in meinen Augen nicht wirklich. Ich zumindest behaupte,m konzentriert spielen und trotzdem mit meinen Mitspielern kommunizieren zu können. Und gerade in Lowinis passiert es mir, dass ich manchmal etwas zurückbleibe, wegen so unwichtigen Sachen wie looten, die der Tank oft völlig zu vergessen scheint. Na und? Es ist nur ein Spiel. Ich will nicht schnell durch und nix behalten auß0er nem Hi und nem B B. Ich will ein Miteinander. Mir machen Whipes nicht aus. Du scheinst mir ein perfektes Beispiel für die Hauptsache-schenll-scheiß auf die Mesnchlichkeit Generation zu sein, die ich persönlich nach Möglichkeit meide. 
Das soll kein Angriff sein, bitte nicht falsch verstehen  Ich kann nur absolut kein Verständnis dafür aufbringen, aber dafür gibts ja verschiedene Meinungen.


----------



## zarix (29. Juni 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, diene Erklärung bringts in meinen Augen nicht wirklich. Ich zumindest behaupte,m konzentriert spielen und trotzdem mit meinen Mitspielern kommunizieren zu können. Und gerade in Lowinis passiert es mir, dass ich manchmal etwas zurückbleibe, wegen so unwichtigen Sachen wie looten, die der Tank oft völlig zu vergessen scheint. Na und? Es ist nur ein Spiel. Ich will nicht schnell durch und nix behalten auß0er nem Hi und nem B B. Ich will ein Miteinander. Mir machen Whipes nicht aus. Du scheinst mir ein perfektes Beispiel für die Hauptsache-schenll-scheiß auf die Mesnchlichkeit Generation zu sein, die ich persönlich nach Möglichkeit meide.
> Das soll kein Angriff sein, bitte nicht falsch verstehen  Ich kann nur absolut kein Verständnis dafür aufbringen, aber dafür gibts ja verschiedene Meinungen.




Hallo ? 
Das mit dem Chat war nur ein bsp. von vielen , was ich abgeben habe um eine Persöhnliche Meinung darüber abzugeben , was ich bei meinen Runs gerne vermeiden möchte um schnell an Xp zugelangen und für den ein oder anderen MitStreiter 1 Item zur freude zuerbeuten .
Vielleicht habe ich mich weiter Oben etwas blöd ausgedrückt , aber ich habe nie verlangt das meine Mitstreiter schweigen sollen.
Auf Fragen meiner Mitstreiter gehe ich höfflich ein und beantworte sie , falls wer aussversehen ein fehler macht und überraschend was pullt und sich anschliessend entschuldigt , gebe ich ihn eine SMILENDES NP .

Ich lass den Loot von Trash Mobs auch gerne liegen , ausser es sind Quest Items vorhanden .
Ausserdem kann man auch Infight looten  .
Wenn du ja auch inder Lage bist infght zu Chaten kannste auch infght looten.  
Gold ist in Wow jetzt nicht das Problem.
Aber das Loot Problem Thema habe ich nie erwähnt ausser jetzt , also soll das dein Problem bleiben.

Bisher habe ich mich Ingame noch nie gestritten, seit dem ich mir vor kurzen einen Neuen Acc zugelegt habe.
Habe ich bis Lvl 15 gequestet und ab lvl 15 mich nur noch zum Lvln über den Df angemeldet.
 Mittlerweile bin ich schon lvl 45 bisher kam es noch nie zu Problemen. 
Die Leute kammen bisher immer mit mir klar und sie waren alle cool drauf.
Ich versuche immer das beste aus meiner Gruppe rauszuholen und ich tuhe es nicht in dem ich sie im Chat unterdruck setzte ,sondern das Tempo zusammen mit den Heiler vorgebe und sie völlig unwissend zwinge das beste rauszuholen  .

Wenn ich im Chat was schreiben sollte , bin ich immer höflich und drücke mich sozial aus .

Ich weiß nicht was ich dir angetan habe , das du behauptest :
,,Du scheinst mir ein perfektes Beispiel für die Hauptsache-schenll-scheiß auf die Mesnchlichkeit Generation zu sein, die ich persönlich nach Möglichkeit meide.´´
Denn ich tuhe doch mein best möglichest Menschliche um meine Gruppe heill ,ungeschadet,Whipe Frei,informative falls nötig ,schnell und evtl. Item bereichert durch die Ini zu bekommen . 
Nur weil ich für mich theoretisch gesehen nicht mehr schreiben bräuchte ausser Hi und Bb tuhe ich denn noch mit meiner gruppe kommunizieren Aufgrund von evtl. ungewissheit eines Mitspielers aufgrund mangelder Boss kentnisse aufzuklären sowie ansagen zu machen , wie falls ich was experimentieren möchte und meine Gruppe vorher auferkläre möchte für mein vorhaben.

Ich bin vielleicht nicht die kommunikativste kommunikations Person , denn noch teile ich das wichtigste meiner Gruppe mit um Whipe frei durch zu kommen. 

Vielleicht bin  ich als Tank ja auch Eifersüchtig ,
auf das indirekte austauschen Persöhnlicher information mehreren Mitspieler in einer Random instanz, 
da ich beim vorlaufen sowie beim Aggro ziehen ,
sowie beim Rota einhalten um Aggro zuziehen/zuhalten.
Sprich auf meine cooldowns achten muss ,
sowie das ich mein Spot gezielt einsetzen möchte, 
falls evtl. mal doch ein DD auf einen Mob gehen könnte, 
der nicht soviel Aggro von mir hat  um diesen Mob an mir zurückzubinden .
Fällt es mir schwer während dieser Situationen/Phasen noch nebenbei mich darum zukümmern um zu erchatten was die Lieblingshobbys meiner Mitstreiter jeweils sind oder die Lebensgschichte meiner lieben mitstreiter zu erfahren oder meine Details Preiszugeben.
Man sollte auch bedenken, das man sich nach den Run evtl. nie wieder sehen könnte.
Deswegen sollte man sich aufjedenfall noch Handy Nummern austauschen. <--- ironisch gemeint.

Ps: 
Ähnlich wie bei den Film 300 halte ich während jeder Mana(Schlacht) Pause  oder vor jeder Schlacht eine Motivierende Rede um meine Mitstreiter für den nächsten fight zu motivieren um die nächsten gegner gut gelaunt entegegen zutreten um die gut gelaunte Stimmung Natürlich zu erhalten. Weil es Leute gibt die Wert auf Kommunikation legen ist dies natürlich sehr wichtig und wird von mir berücksichtigt. Eine Motivierende Rede die ich grade während einer Pause anwenden musste um die Stimmung 
zu Pushen war:,, Da wir grad ne Mana Pause haben würde ich gern mal schnell kacken gehen wenn euch das nicht stören sollte.Es drückt schon extrem von daher sollte es nicht lange dauern. Danke !´´.
Ja schon waren die Leute gut drauf und es ging nach meinen rasanten Stuhlgang fröhlich weiter.
Falls wer auch Magen Probleme haben sollte oder mit der Blase hindere ich den Mitstreiter nicht daran aufs klo zugehen. 
Kündigt er es an , kann er Pausieren und wir machen zu 4 t weiter , falls es der Heiler sein sollte bekommen alle kurz eine  Pause.


----------



## R92CP (30. Juni 2011)

Mir ist da auch mal wieder was passiert, basiert auf Dummheit/Unverständnis von irgendwelchen Leuten.

Also zum einen haben wir da einen Tank von Gorgonnash, es war ein TrollDudu, Gear mittelmäßig, 2-3 Runs Zandalari-Inis, was man so mitbekommt da halt.
Nun gab es noch einen Healschami von Eredar, etwas besser ausgerüstet als der Dudu, denke mal so um die 355 rum.
Dazu gesellte sich ein Retri-Paladin von Eredar, Gearstande ca. wie Healer.

Als "Gegenfraktion" ein Unholy DK 360 und ein SMF-Fury 359 (ich).

Es passierte in Zul Aman.
Es öffnen sich die Tore, man schaut sich das Gear an und denkt: "Wirds was oder nicht? Probieren...Gear wird eng"
Aber anders als sooft hat jeder ca. gewusst, was er tut, DD`s lagen bei 22-25k relativ dicht beeinander, Heal war passend und der Tank wusste, mit kleinen Aussetzern nebenbei, auch, was er tat.

Akilzon liegt tot in der Ecke, alle rennen weiter, außer Retri und Healschami, Retri holt den 1er Timerun raus, Healschami macht irgendwas, nur nicht reggen.
So ging das halt weiter durch die ganze Ini, ich habe immer etwas Druck gemacht: "rein da jetzt" "go, schaffen wir noch."
Leider waren die besagten Leute lernresistent und haben gebummelt.
Am Ende haben wir dann den Timerun um 2min verpasst.
An sich bis dahin ein schöner Run.

Als Halazzi dann irgendwo im Dreck lag, wo er auch liegen sollte, schrieb ich, dass wir den 4er Timerun aufgrund des Bummels verpasst haben, aber da "ich ja keine Anweisungen geben soll", ja alles in Butter ist.

Leider war das dann zu viel für die Bummler...vor Malacrass kam der Votekick.

Was bleibt mir da zu sagen?

1. Votekick ist sinnlose Datenmenge in diesem Spiel (afk`ler, low-dpsler, Nicht-Tank-als-Tank-Anmelder, Mit-Absicht-Was-Puller können weg, aber doch keine normalen Leute, weil sie die Wahrheit sagen)
2. Kritikfähigkeit muss vorhanden sein (Welches Ziel verfolge ich? Und keiner kann mir sagen, dass er, wenn er den Bären in ZA nicht hat, ihn um jeden Preis NICHT versuchen will)

Alles in allem wieder eine Demonstration, wie die "Dummen" doch regieren...
Falls das jemand von den genannten (Warum eigentlich Namecalling? Die haben Scheiße verzapft und das kann jeder wissen, ist ja keine Erfindung... Naja die Rechte der Täter müssen ja gewahrt bleiben): 

"Ich wünsche dir einen langsamen Abgang, denn deine Spielweise und dein Charakter sind keineswegs den Traffic wert, den sie verursachen. Du bist eine nur ein weiteres wertloses Stück Datenmenge, leider wird es bei deinem Willen zur Besserung auch immer so bleibem."

Welche Lehren zieht man daraus?
Man darf sich NIE auf andere verlassen. Man ist sich selbst der nächste. Wäre diese Aktion mit Leuten von meinem Server passiert, würden die so rund sein danach, dass eine Bowlingkugel geradezu eckig wirkt.
Es ist halt die Anonymität, man sieht sich nie wieder.
Also Ellenbogen raus und durch da, Menschenkenntnis vorausgesetzt. 

mfG.


----------



## Manaori (30. Juni 2011)

Zarix, ich hatte geschrieben, dass es nicht böse gemeint war, das war mein persönliches Empfinden beim Lesen deiner Texte. Du schreibst, als wäre es ein Privileg, als würdest du den Leuten ERLAUBEN, nebenbei zu chatten (und als Heiler kann ich im Kampf NICHT looten, zumindest nicht bei großen Massenpulls wie sie in kleinen Inis eder Fall sind... abgesehen davon stehe ich zu weit hinten, um im Kampf die Mobs vorne zu looten? Du gehst wohl vom Nahkämpfer oder Tank aus.)

Und auch mit meinem Tank kann ich mit der Gruppe reden, und zwar ohne, dass ich sie "unwissentlich zwinge", sich Feuer unterm Hintern machen zu lassen damit sie sich beeilen. Ich mags nun mal gemütlich und kameradschaftlich, und nicht dieses "schnell rein schnell raus, auf Teufel komm raus XP", wie du es hier nun einmal beschreibst. Das ist nicht böse und nicht wertend gemeint, ich persönlich mag es nur einfach nicht. An der Stelle klinke ich mich auch aber aus, das hier scheint mir ziemlich sinnlos zu sein, wir bestehen auf zwei völlig verschiedenen Lagern.


----------



## Valdrasiala (30. Juni 2011)

Ich war gestern in den Todesminen Hero, immerhin brauche ich in *rechne* 19 Tagen (puh... 19 Tage Dailies machen *seufz*) wieder 5 Kugeln für eine neue Itemlevel 365 Heilerwaffe für meine Blechdose.

Die üblichen "never play on Patchday" Probleme mal vorausgelassen, also ständige DCs eines Schurken, weißer Lebens- und Manabalken in meinem LUI-Interface etc war es doch ein angenehmer Run. Am Anfang habe ich noch auf den RobBossMods-Knopf gedrückt und der Hinweis, dass man !boss und den Channel schreiben könne um die Taktiken zu erfahren, erschien. Hat aber keiner benutzt, naja... Wie immer halt 
Ein Hexerlein war noch dabei, fuhr angenehmen Schaden, starb aber irgendwie bei jedem Boss, bei dem man Bewegung brauchte. Besonders dann auf dem Schiff bei Vanessa. Und besagter Hexer hat irgendwie alle Bossmechaniken nicht beachtet. Auf meinen Satz "Es ist keine Schande, wenn man die Bosse nicht kennt und kurz nachfragt" kam nur das Wort "Fresse!"

Was zum Teufel geht im Hirn solcher Leute vor? Kann mir das einer sagen?


----------



## Fedaykin (30. Juni 2011)

zarix schrieb:


> Was ich gar nicht mag ist ,
> wenn sich die Leute anfangen zu Unterhalten



Wo kommen wir denn auch hin, wenn in einem MMO sich Spieler unterhalten. Generell sollte so etwas mit einem 3-Tage-Bann bestraft werden. Ein schändliches Verhalten diese....wie nennst du es? Unterhaltung? Ja, genau!


----------



## Cantharion (30. Juni 2011)

zarix schrieb:


> wenn sich die Leute anfangen zu Unterhalten oder wenn einzelne Leute afk gehen ohne was zu sagen etc.



LOL, Man kann es auch mit dem rushen übertreiben.
Lieber paar Minuten länger in der ini sein und Spaß haben als alles zusammenziehen und bomben.
Es sei denn bei dir gilt "Effektivität>Spaß" wobei du dann professionelle Hilfe in Anspruch nehmen solltest.


----------



## Metadron72 (30. Juni 2011)

Solang die Leute nicht 5mal infolge ALLE an einem Boss sterben und ich den dann wieder alleine als Tank kloppen kann und dann auch bei 2% sterbe  (hatte ich schon) , weil sie mitten im Kampf tippen und dabei verrecken, können Sie gerne ein pläuschen halten.


----------



## xxhajoxx (30. Juni 2011)

Hatte gerade wieder eine tolle Gildengruppe von nem anderen Server, War Hallen des Ursprungs HC erster Boss. Die saßen wohl alle im TS und haben schön ihre Taktik abgesprochen nur ich wusste nichts. 
Die haben sich dann entschlossen das wie NHC jeweils einer eine Seite nimmt, naja ende vom Lied war ich spring hinterher so wie ich es bis jetzt IMMER gemacht habe und wipe weil ich plötzlich alle Schlangen am A**** hatte und natürlich sieht das keiner wenn die Heal HP in windeseile gen 0 sinken, folgedessen wipe. 
Zweiter Versuch diesmal haben sie es mir gesagt wie sie es machen wollen, also nochmal 2 gehen runter und kriegen dann den Hebel nur mit müh und Not umgelegt. Ich versuch von oben zu machen was geht, naja sie kamen mit 10% HP wieder hoch und ich hatte arge Probleme sie Hochzuheilen zumal der Tank ja auch geheilt werden will, dann zweite mal Lichtschild: Diesmal springt der Tank mit runter, war doch wohl nicht das gelbe vom Ei diese Taktik, kommen dann 3 wieder hoch während der Boss quer durch die Halle rennt. 
Krieger hatte wieder nur 10% HP vllt auch 15 kp rennt dann durch die blauen Strahlen. Er stirbt Boss stirbt, dachte mir gut gehts weiter und schon hatte ich mich in Orgrimmar mit dem netten Kommentar "Ihr wurdet aus der Gruppe entfernt" wieder gefunden, ein Glück dachte ich mir und guck in Recount. Woah alle DDs 5-8k Schaden Tank weit vorne mit 15k. Dann mal meine Heiler Leistung  überprüft. 14k HPS vorm Boss soviel musste ich da noch nie heilen. 

Ende vom Lied ich fühle mich wieder einmal bestätigt und in Zukunft werde ich es auch wieder machen. Gehe niemals mit Gildengruppen von anderen Servern in eine Instanz.


----------



## Metadron72 (30. Juni 2011)

Zumal die Taktik wie Du ja sagst eh für die Tonne war, wenn schon dann pullt der Tank alle schlangen und dann erst den Boss nach seiner "Runde" und niemand macht dam auf die Schlangen (dann kommen unten keine neuen) und es kann einfach 1 runterhüpfen der die Schalter macht. Gibt nebenbei dann auch den Erfolg gleich mit


----------



## Velynn (30. Juni 2011)

Ich zieh mir zurzeit n Warri-Tank hoch, der sollte dann mein vierter 85er werden, und eigentlich macht der mir sehr viel Spass und bietet mir bisschen Abwechslung vom Heilen und Fernkampf, aber WIESO müssen DDs immer pullen?! Auch wenn ich erst im Low-Lvl Bereich unterwegs bin, meine DD Twinks lassen die Finger von Mobgruppen bis der Tank die angegriffen hat! Desswegen fällt es mir auch so schwer mich damit abzufinden.

Ja..., ich habe auch schon tausende von Mimimi-Beiträgen von Tanks gelesen, aber wenn man das selbst erlebt ist das wirklich äussert nervig.

Letztens in ner ini, da war es der Heiler der andauernd gepullt hat und mich ständig fast sterben liess, weil er ausser Reichweite vorgezogen war. Da musste mein Eulen-Kollege aus der Gilde beim Heilen aushelfen..
Ich weiss selbst wieviel mein Warri aushält und bei wievielen Gegnern es für mich kritisch werden könnte und ziehe auch dem entsprechend viele Gegner.

Hoffentlich ändert sich das im High-Level Bereich, andernfalls werde ich den Warri wohl umskillen.


----------



## Metadron72 (30. Juni 2011)

weil in den low inis im regelfall total egal ist, wer pullt, wer dam macht und wer tankt...das ist halt der nachteil vom neuem wow und alten inis


----------



## Doofkatze (4. Juli 2011)

Gestern war ich mal wieder eine Runde mit meinem Mainchar (Hexer) in einer normalen heroischen Instanz.

Gruppensetup: Bis auf den Tank waren wir zu viert im TS, 3 davon aus unserer Gilde, 1 "Random" (bekannte Gilde), der einfach mal mitlief.

Vortexgipfel.

Tank begrüßt uns nicht, bufft nicht und rennt in die erste Mobgruppe. Nach einigem Chaos (der Tank spottet nicht, als der Randommagier Aggro zieht und ignoriert 1 Mob) liegt die erste Gruppe, wir sind alle halb tot, der Heiler hat noch die Hälfte des Manas rennt er sofort weiter, wieder ein ähnliches Spiel, wieder überleben wir, man merkt aber eindeutig wie der Heiler nun "agressiv" wird, weil der Tank schon in die dritte Mobgruppe springt.

Auf sein Fehlverhalten angesprochen (mach doch mal bitte etwas langsamer), wird mir nur entgegnet, das ER bestens mit der Geschwindigkeit zurecht kommt. Es kommt zur Diskussion als der Heiler ihn sterben lässt, nachdem er nochmal zurückrennt, um nen Sturm anzuschauen, weil er Schaden nimmt.

Der Tank liegt also tot am Boden und beginnt mich zu beleidigen, da ich ja wohl der Einzige wäre, der Probleme mit seiner Tankweise hätte.

Ich bin hierbei wie immer nur die Person, die tippselt, einfach weil ich auch problemlos infight schreiben kann und die mit Abstand höchste Tippgeschwindigkeit (400 pM :-) ) besitze. Natürlich werde ich nun, wo "Ruhe" ist (kein Mobkampf) unterstützt.

Tanklein erzählt: "will nur meinen Beutel", "ich komme gut mit der Geschwindigkeit zurecht, also hört auf, rumzuheulen", "wenns euch nicht passt, kickt mich doch"

Schließlich hat er scheinbar ein Einsehen und wird gerezzt, er wolle "nun langsamer machen" und ist bis zu seinem Kick (hah, wieder Wartezeit gespart (kein Dungeonlooser)) afk.

Es war meine erste Instanz seit langem als Nichttank und es wird auch wieder mal die Einzige in der nächsten Zeit sein. Ich krieg dabei echt nen Anfall. Absolut uneinsichtig, teilweise mit 1% TP infight und dennoch rennt er immer weiter, auch wenn der Heiler offensichtlich Probleme hat, beleidigt mich ebenso wie den Heiler (der "nur" 6k HPS fährt, weil er ja die ersten 20 Sekunden des Kampfes teilweise einfach fehlt) und ist angeblich die wichtigste Person. Das Ärgerlichste daran ist aber immer noch, das man nichts daran ändern kann.
Da hilft nur kicken (nach 15 minütiger Wartezeit (wir kicken ja schließlich so oft Leute, die unschuldig sind...)) und damit dann noch so einem Tank recht zu geben.
Andere Möglichkeit: Kampf verlassen und 15-30 Minuten Dungeonlooser selbst bekommen...


----------



## Fremder123 (4. Juli 2011)

Hier mal ganz skandalfrei und unspektakulär. Hatte die letzten Tage mal wieder Lust, mit meinem Feral zu tanken und das möglichst allein (der Beutel reizt ja schon irgendwie^^). Also umgeskillt, Klamotten von der Bank geholt (hab seit Wochen nur noch Katze gespielt) und rein in den Dungeonbrowser. Hatte die letzten Monate ausschließlich mit der Gilde angemeldet, mal schauen was passiert. Instantinvite trotz Soloanmeldung dank Häkchen bei "Tank"... das Leben kann so schön sein.

Was soll ich sagen: durchweg gute Gruppen, angenehmer Schaden, angenehme Heilung, angenehme Leute. Schnell rein, zügig durch, zwischendurch sogar hier und da ein Plausch. Also wenn es so bleibt bin ich hoch zufrieden. CC war fast unnötig (hab zur Probe erstmal die 346er Inis getankt und nicht gleich Zul) und wenn ich was markiert hatte wurde es ohne was zu sagen anstandslos gefroscht/ gesheept/ gewasauchimmer.

Ich weiß, große Skandalgeschichten lesen sich immer reizvoller, aber auch die gute Seite muss zwischen all den Leidensgeschichten mal erwähnt werden.


----------



## _Raziel_ (4. Juli 2011)

Wenn ich tanke, beginne ich am Anfang immer etwas schneller. Nach 3-4 Mobgruppen sehe ich mir den Heiler genauer an (Mana - Gruppenlife). Schafft er es nachzukommen, ohne ständig zu trinken, bleibt mein Tempo. Wenn ich sehe, dass er unter 40% Mana fällt, bleib ich nach den Mobs stehen und warte bis er entweder 100% hat oder selber 'Go' oder 'Weiter' tippt.
Auf DD warte ich grundsätzlich nicht. Die Manaklassen sollten ihr Manahandling langsam im Griff haben (einzige Ausnahme Schattenpriester oder Feuermages). Nur vor Bossen bleib ich stehen, bis jeder DD und Heiler genügend Mana - Life haben.

Warum ich das mache? Weil die DD selber nicht darauf achten, ob man als Tank mal 3-4 Sekunden Antankzeit brauchen. Zul'Aman als bestes Beispiel, wenn man von den Tigern mal wieder gestunnt wird und danach alle Spottfähigkeiten zünden muss, weil die DD gleich bomben.
Auf den Heiler gebe ich aber immer Acht, denn der hält mich am Leben.

Wenn ich heile, dann passe ich mich der Geschwindigkeit des Tanks an. Bis jetzt ist mir noch nie einer verreckt, weil ich kein Mana mehr hatte, sondern blos, wenn er 3-4 Gruppen gleichzeitig pullt und Schadenspitzen bekommt. Zul'Aman Time-Runs gehen mit mir als Heiler ohne Probleme, da ich 'fast' nie reggen muss. Wenn ich doch mal Mana brauche, dann melde ich es an. Tipp an alle Heiler, die nicht schnell tippen können. Macht ein Makro:
/s Heiler braucht Mana
/p Heiler braucht Mana
/y Heiler braucht Mana
/raid Heiler braucht Mana
Dann steht es da eben 4 Mal, aber zumindest kann der Tank nicht sagen, man hätte ihn nicht gewarnt.

Bin ich DD, dann ists mir wumpe, wie gespielt wird. Wenn ich Mana brauche, nimm ich mir Mana. Das geht auch mal zwischendurch (wenn Heiler oder Tank reggen müssen) und auch mal nur für 10-30%. Gold ist leicht verdient und das Wasser kostet nu auch nicht mehr alle Welt im Vergleich zum Goldzuschuss. Wenn ich Manatorten habe noch besser. Dann verbrate ich halt mal 10-30 Torten in einer Ini durch. Dafür sind sie ja da!

Ihr müsst ernsthaft aufhören, dieses Spiel als Lebensphilosophie zu betrachten. Es ist im Endeffekt nur ein Programmcode, der graphisch dargestellt wird und auf Eingaben reagiert. Nehmt nicht alles so ernst und macht mit WoW, was es bewirken sollte. Ein netter Zeitvertreib. Für ernste Angelegenheiten kann man Raiden oder Real Life gehen, wobei auch Raids eigentlich eher zum Zeitvertreib entwickelt wurden und nicht für Lebensinhalte!!!


----------



## Bloodstalker Il (4. Juli 2011)

Vorgestern mal wieder meinen Tank warri ausgepackt und erstmal wieder paar zg/za runs gemacht eigentlich recht gute runs auser das in jeder grp ein hunter war der meinte vor mir in die grp zu hauen ,eigentlich ja kein problem, wenn er halt auch gewusst hätte wie man irreführung setzt. Naja auch kein großes problem wirds halt etwas hektischer.

Dann rnd BwD rein sind am anfang 5x an magmaul gewipt dachte mir erstmal meine fresse das wird ja wohl nix aber naja brauchst ja noch den loot. Die restlichen Bosse lagen auch recht gut obwohl einige die bosse nicht kannten. Die 5 trash bosse sind also down ok dann mal ab nef tryn, dps war ja auch ned so der bringer aller nur so bei 15k aber naja wird schon werden im 5. try lag er dann auch und das obwohl 70% der leute nef garnicht kannten


----------



## J_0_T (4. Juli 2011)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> weil in den low inis im regelfall total egal ist, wer pullt, wer dam macht und wer tankt...das ist halt der nachteil vom neuem wow und alten inis



Meistens sind die wo als erstes pullen und sterben die ersten die abhauen. Es sollte logisch sein das auch in den unteren inis ein tank die sache macht... nur weil der magier meint tanken zu müssen und die grp dann wiped seh ich nicht als egal. 

Hatte desletzt einige grp in denen immer einer drin war der ohne zu zögern ma locker 5 grp gepullt hat, und wenn wir ma ehrlich sind... das ist im low bereich eine selten dämliche idee... Aber das beste is dann immer wenn die spezies ohne was zu sagen leaven oder ma flamen warum nicht geheilt wurde (Healer war ma als erstes down als er den heal einsetzte) tank als zweites (der krampfhaft versuchte alle einzufangen was bei den spezies ein hoffnungsloses unterfangen war) dann kam der rest. 

Aber an alle die meinen sei doch wumpe... ist es nicht. Wer es in den unteren inis nicht lernt, raft es später auch net. Und die ausrede man habe 2 85'er etc gilt nicht für total schwaches spielverhalten.


----------



## Terrorzapfen (4. Juli 2011)

Velynn schrieb:


> aber WIESO müssen DDs immer pullen?!


Ha lass sie doch!!! Es gibt von mir in randoms eine Ansage, dass er das lassen soll (sofern es absichtlich geschieht), danach wisper ich den heal an ihn verrecken zu lassen und ich schau mir das ganze gemütlich von hinten an. Lernt er es nach dem dritten mal immer noch nicht (Kommunikation inklusive) oder der DD flamed rum -> Kickvote




Velynn schrieb:


> Letztens in ner ini, da war es der Heiler der andauernd gepullt hat und mich ständig fast sterben liess


Das ist schon schwieriger und ohne eigene Tode fast nicht abwickelbar. Zuerst wisper ich heal an, mehr Heilung auszupacken. Kommt dann immer noch zu wenig, lasse ich meine CDs weg und schaue ob ers schafft. Spätestens nach 2. Tod bei einfacheren Gruppen kommt das kickvote, wenn er mein Abnippeln nicht erklären kann


----------



## SwampyDraco102 (4. Juli 2011)

> Ich bin verbal zurückhaltent *(Ich bin Tank ich muss Aggro ziehen und passe gezielt auf , das keiner Aggro klaut und nicht unabsichtlich eine Add Gruppe pullt sprich ich bin Konzentriert dabei auch wenn es eigentlich Total ruhig ist in den Low instanzen vom schwierigkeitsgrad was mich aber Trotzdem vom CHATTEN ABHÄLT. Gegen einen sauberen schnellen run hat sich bisher noch nie wer bei mir bschwert)*



Epic fail? Ich tanke seit mitte BC, halte immer die Aggro und laber die Gruppe nebenbei zu. Als Tank kann man sogar mal kurz auf desktop gehen um ein anderes Lied in Youtube anzumachen. Merkt eh keiner! Als Tank ist es leichter, seine Rolle pflichtbewusst zu erfüllen und nebenbei zu chatten als für jeden DD. Einfach genug Aggro aufbauen und dann kann man mehr oder weniger afk gehen oder der Gruppe die Geschichte erzählen, wie schlecht doch die letzte Gruppe an der Stelle war 

Wenn du auf lvl 45! Probleme hast die Aggro zu halten und nicht mal 5 sek für eine Nachricht im Chat erübrigen kannst dann weiß ich auch nicht. Ich schaff das ja auch während sämtlichen Bossen in ZG und ZA - ja, sogar während dem Timerun, und wir schaffen den 


Btt:
Ich versteh nicht so ganz was alle haben.
Wenn ich in eine Ini gehe erwarte ich immer das Schlechteste von allen. Wenn die Leute was nicht können, erklärt mans. Wenn sie weiter lernresistent bleiben fängt man an zu flamen. Wenn diese Leute immer noch nicht besser sind kickt man sie (am besten vorm Endboss, sind ja selber Schuld wenn sie nach allen freundlichen Tipps, Hilfen, Vorschlägen etc immer noch Mist bauen).
Wenn die Leute zu wenig Schaden machen, hilft man aus. Wenn die Leute VIEL zu wenig Schaden machen (3k Dps DK mit full epic gear in Zul'gurub z.B.) dann gibt man ihnen Tipps vonwegen Spielweise, Guideempfehlungen und die Bitte, sich in normalen Instanzen zu üben. Dann wird mit ankündigung freundlich gekickt.

Ich weiß nicht was so schwer ist... Selbst wenn ich 5 mal wipe halte ich durch, versuche zu motivieren, herauszufinden wo die Fehler waren (Auch wenn man als Pala und DK Tank mit entsprechendem Gear dank Selbstheilung die meisten Bosse der alten Heros solo schafft) und wenn man das Ganze zum Schluss auch noch schafft, ist man so glücklich wie in dem Moment, als das 1. mal der Rabenfürst gedroppt ist 

Deshalb hört auf über schlechte Spieler zu klagen, sondern helft ihnen. Und wenn nicht zu helfen ist dann eben kick. Ist doch nicht schwer 



So far,
Swampy


----------



## RedShirt (4. Juli 2011)

SwampyDraco102 schrieb:


> Epic fail? Ich tanke seit mitte BC, halte immer die Aggro und laber die Gruppe nebenbei zu. Als Tank kann man sogar mal kurz auf desktop gehen um ein anderes Lied in Youtube anzumachen. Merkt eh keiner! Als Tank ist es leichter, seine Rolle pflichtbewusst zu erfüllen und nebenbei zu chatten als für jeden DD. Einfach genug Aggro aufbauen und dann kann man mehr oder weniger afk gehen oder der Gruppe die Geschichte erzählen, wie schlecht doch die letzte Gruppe an der Stelle war



Nicht als DK Tank. Stellt der seine aktiven Fähigkeiten ein (Stichwort Todesstoß), stirbt er schnell und sorgt für das allgemeine schlechte Image von DK-Tanks 

Also hoffe ich, daß Du einen Schildträger spielst, wo das ganze eher passiv abläuft.


----------



## Metadron72 (4. Juli 2011)

Als Warri verlierst du bei guten Melee die Aggro nach 2 Sekunden, ka was Du da faselst. Am besten noch bei nem Caster Boss.
Dk + Retri + Warri mit 35k dps


----------



## MasterCrain (4. Juli 2011)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> Als Warri verlierst du bei guten Melee die Aggro nach 2 Sekunden, ka was Du da faselst



Dann machste was falsch.





> Nicht als DK Tank. Stellt der seine aktiven Fähigkeiten ein (Stichwort Todesstoß), stirbt er schnell und sorgt für das allgemeine schlechte Image von DK-Tanks
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Runen haben knappe 10 Sekunden CD (etwas weniger dank runenstoß runen refresh) also da haste genug zeit was zu tippen


----------



## Metadron72 (4. Juli 2011)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> Dann machste was falsch.




eher nich, und ja ich spiel auch seit classic warri tank


----------



## Cantharion (4. Juli 2011)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> eher nich, und ja ich spiel auch seit classic warri tank



Was soll uns das jetzt wieder sagen? Dass Übung den Spiel-stil nicht verbessert?


----------



## Metadron72 (4. Juli 2011)

Cantharion schrieb:


> Was soll uns das jetzt wieder sagen? Dass Übung den Spiel-stil nicht verbessert?




Ich hab grad einfach wenig Lust zu erklären wie ich Tanke  Und es ist halt nix mit alt-tab bei Melee dd die oberhalb 30k dps liegen. 
Und die "Übung" die das möglich macht würd mich interessieren, wobei ne doch nich 

Kurzform: Diese pauschal Aussage oben ist einfach blödsinn, als Tank alt tab geht nur bei schlechten DD und nem Boss bei dem auch alles egal ist.


----------



## MasterCrain (4. Juli 2011)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> eher nich, und ja ich spiel auch seit classic warri tank



jaja wir spielen doch alle schon seit classic. Einige von uns scheinbar schon davor. Gibt es nen Grund warum man das "ich spiel schon seit classic" immer erwähnen muss?

Die einzige stelle wo du als Tank aggro verlieren kannst sind die ersten 10-15 Sekunden eines Bossfights. Dannach hälst du die aggro auch mit 0% hit und 0 WK.


----------



## RedShirt (4. Juli 2011)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> Runen haben knappe 10 Sekunden CD (etwas weniger dank runenstoß runen refresh) also da haste genug zeit was zu tippen



1 Set ja, nicht alle 2 Sets der 3 Runenarten.

Ich spamme nicht einfach bis ich alle Runen auf CD hab, bin ja nicht mehr WOTLK wo jede Rune einzeln lief.
Ich time meine Stöße genau da wo viel Schaden reinkommt oder ich eben mal nicht auf jedem Runenpaar die Abklingzeit laufen habe.

Naja, wenn Du auch mal afk gehen willst, ist IMHO der DK immer noch nicht der richtige Tank.



Metadron72 schrieb:


> eher nich, und ja ich spiel auch seit classic warri tank



Hab ich zumindest schon hinter mir, aber dank Irreführung ging das eigentlich sich gut aus. Recklessness ist ja sogar in Defhaltung jetzt nutzbar, wie Gegenschlag auch ... das nimmt Last weg. Sollte schon gehen.
Arkanmagier müssen halt notfalls Unsichtbar werden, wenn sie Critglück haben.


----------



## SwampyDraco102 (4. Juli 2011)

Bedenkt dass meine Aussage auf Heros und Inis ausgelegt war 

Wie oft hat man in Heros schon 35k dps DDs? Ich nie! Und bis 20k hinauf (viel höher wird der random-DD-Schaden nur echt selten) ist alles auch ohne hit und WK mit afk gehen haltbar. Selbst als DK kann man in den alten Heros noch nebenbei chatten... Als Palatank sowieso.

In Raids sieht das ganze entsprechend anders aus, was auch logisch ist.


----------



## Tomratz (4. Juli 2011)

Sollten wir nicht langsam mal zum Thema zurückkehren?, Random Gruppen Geschichten, soweit ich mich noch erinnern kann  

Hab Gestern mal wieder zur Entspannung von den ganzen Dailies meinen inzwischen auf level 84 angekommenen Magier für ne Randomini angemeldet und es verschlug mich nach Vortexgipfel (dabei hatte ich so auf Grim oder HdU gehofft).

Viel zu berichten gibt es eigentlich nicht, bis auf die Tatsache, dass ich bei verschiedenen Mobgruppen doch tatsächlich Mühe hatte, dem Tank *nicht* die Aggro zu klauen, trotz Focusdamage.

Im Vortexgipfel ist das allerdings nicht das grosse Problem, der rote flash kam meistens, wenn der Mob eh nicht mehr mehr als rd. 30% Leben hatte, das konnte ich dem dann auf dem Weg zu mir noch locker wegnuken. Dem Tank wars scheinbar egal, es kam jedenfalls keine Ansage von ihm sondern er hat schön weiter durch die Mobs durchgetabbt. Hätte ich Probleme bekommen hätt ich mich auch nicht beschwert. 

Ich seh es derzeit so, dass ich versuche, mich an die Aggrogrenze ranzutasten, damit ich ggfs. mal mit nem Cast aussetzen kann oder zwischenzeitlich ein anderes Ziel anvisiere, eben ein Lernprozess, bei dem ich bewusst auch mal in Kauf nehme, dass mich dann ein Heiler eben nicht heilt. -> Lernen durch Leiden.

Beim Endboss hats dann noch unseren Jäger zerlegt, das war aber in der gesamten Ini, in der ich sogar sheepen durfte, der einzige Ausfall. Alles in allem ne schöne Abwechslung vom Mobzergen in den Feuerlanden mit dem Main.


----------



## Kyrador (4. Juli 2011)

Tomratz schrieb:


> Hab Gestern mal wieder zur Entspannung von den ganzen Dailies meinen inzwischen auf level 84 angekommenen Magier für ne Randomini angemeldet und es verschlug mich nach Vortexgipfel (dabei hatte ich so auf Grim oder HdU gehofft).



Auch wenns OT ist  du kannst, wenn du den Dungeon Finder öffnest, mittels des Würfel-Symbols schauen, welche Instanzen im Zufallsraster liegen.


----------



## Sotham (4. Juli 2011)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> jaja wir spielen doch alle schon seit classic. Einige von uns scheinbar schon davor. Gibt es nen Grund warum man das "ich spiel schon seit classic" immer erwähnen muss?
> 
> Die einzige stelle wo du als Tank aggro verlieren kannst sind die ersten 10-15 Sekunden eines Bossfights. Dannach hälst du die aggro auch mit 0% hit und 0 WK.



Also erstmal zu der Classicaussage. Es erinnert mich immer an einen Kriegertank, den ich kenne. Er hat von DR oder Parryhaste nie was gehört, spielt ebenfalls seit classic und hat damals auch raids getankt. 

Das Problem, gerade bei Kriegertanks ist, dass sie leider wirklich häufig die Aggro verlieren. Wenn ich als Retri, selbst nach entsprechender Antankzeit dann in ner randomhero reinhaue, dann sehe ich leider viel zu oft den Boss auf mir herumkloppen, aber nicht auf dem Tank. Da hilft dann Wachsamkeit, Hand der Erlösung und notfalls Gottesschild auch nur bedingt was. 

Einige Klassen sind halt echte Aggroschleudern, während einige Tankklassen es offensichtlich schwerer haben.


----------



## Tomratz (5. Juli 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Auch wenns OT ist  du kannst, wenn du den Dungeon Finder öffnest, mittels des Würfel-Symbols schauen, welche Instanzen im Zufallsraster liegen.



Ist ja letztlich egal in welche Ini einen der Dungeonfinder stopft, da der Mage aber am Sonntag erst 84 geworden ist, konnte er vorher ja nicht über den DF nach Grim Batol oder HdU gelost werden und die anderen Inis hängen mir ehrlich gesagt langsam zum Hals raus.



Sotham schrieb:


> Also erstmal zu der Classicaussage. Es erinnert mich immer an einen Kriegertank, den ich kenne. Er hat von DR oder Parryhaste nie was gehört, spielt ebenfalls seit classic und hat damals auch raids getankt.
> 
> Das Problem, gerade bei Kriegertanks ist, dass sie leider wirklich häufig die Aggro verlieren. Wenn ich als Retri, selbst nach entsprechender Antankzeit dann in ner randomhero reinhaue, dann sehe ich leider viel zu oft den Boss auf mir herumkloppen, aber nicht auf dem Tank. Da hilft dann Wachsamkeit, Hand der Erlösung und notfalls Gottesschild auch nur bedingt was.
> 
> Einige Klassen sind halt echte Aggroschleudern, während einige Tankklassen es offensichtlich schwerer haben.



Das Gefühl, eine Aggroschleuder zu sein, hatte ich Gestern mit meinem 84er Mage mal wieder.

Steinerner Kern mit ner Gruppe, die aus nem 85er Hexer, 84er Schamie, 84er Priester (Heiler) und nem 83er Tank bestand; ich selbst wie bereits geschrieben 84er Mage.

Der Warritank gab sich wirklich alle Mühe, die Aggro zu halten, trotzdem kam immer mal wieder der rote flash bei mir.

Hab mich dann beim Tank entschuldigt und ihn etwas länger antanken lassen. Es wurde damit um einiges besser, gleichwohl konnte ich es nicht immer verhindern dass ich in der Aggro seeeeeehr nah an ihn rankam oder kurzfristig sogar zum Liebling der Mobs oder Bosse wurde. 

Kurze Damagepause eingelegt und der Mob ist wieder brav zum Tank gewackelt.

Das Problem dabei war, dass sowohl der 85er Hexer als auch der 84er Schamie um einiges im Damage hinter mir geblieben sind, vielleicht hatten sie aber auch nur das bessere Aggromanagement, will heissen, sie haben mal etwas früher das nuken eingestellt.

Solange man sich allerdings innerhalb der Gruppe verständigen kann, ist das überhaupt kein Problem, vorausgesetzt, jeder kann ggfs. mit Kritik umgehen (d.h. z.B. dass ich nicht sauer reagieren muss, wenn mir der Tank sagt dass ich etwas langsamer angehen lassen soll).


----------



## Kyrador (5. Juli 2011)

Tomratz schrieb:


> Ist ja letztlich egal in welche Ini einen der Dungeonfinder stopft, da der Mage aber am Sonntag erst 84 geworden ist, konnte er vorher ja nicht über den DF nach Grim Batol oder HdU gelost werden und die anderen Inis hängen mir ehrlich gesagt langsam zum Hals raus.



Wenn man unbedingt die Punkte haben will, ist das natürlich unvermeidlich. Man kann natürlich Instanzen auch per Hand auswählen


----------



## Der Papst (5. Juli 2011)

Sotham schrieb:


> Das Problem, gerade bei Kriegertanks ist, dass sie leider wirklich häufig die Aggro verlieren.



Diese Aussage kann ich nur bestätigen.

Gestern abend mit ein paar Leuten aus der Gilde und drei Randoms in BDZ gewesen, bei jedem Bosskampf habe ich dem Kreigertank mit meinem DK die Aggro geklaut,
und das, obwohl ich ihn ungelogen bei Chogall beispielsweise mindestens 5Sekunden habe antanken lassen und ich schon gefragt wurde, warum ich nur "dumm rumstehe"
und keinen Schaden auf den Boss mache...Als ich dann nach vier Schlägen wieder die Aggro hatte, haben Sie dann gemerkt, weswegen ich nur rumstand


----------



## Sotham (5. Juli 2011)

Also vielleicht von mir noch ne positive Geschichte gestern. 

War gestern gegen 21:15 Uhr online und wollte mich gerade auf den Weg in den Hjyal machen um die Quests zu erledigen. Wurde dann von einem Freund angeflüstert, ob ich nicht Lust hätte Neff zu verkloppen. 

Da mir leider vor dem Patch der Erfolg nicht vergönnt war, da ich aus RL Gründen bei unserem gildeninternen Firstkill nicht mehr dabei sein konnte und meinen Raidplatz abgegeben habe, hab ich mal eingewilligt.

Nach einer Stunde lag er dann auch tatsächlich im Dreck, natürlich zur Freude aller, aber ein Wehrmutstropfen war dabei: Im First Try direkt in Phase 3 zu kommen war schon irgendwie seltsam, wenn ich mich an den Kampf vor dem Nerv erinner. 

Naja wie auch immer, war eine nette Random und vielleicht sieht die Raidwelt jetzt auf den Servern wieder ein bißchen flexibler aus, so dass man mit randoms auch mal einfach spontan nen Abend erfolgreich raiden kann, wenn man Zeit und Lust hat.


----------



## Tomratz (5. Juli 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Wenn man unbedingt die Punkte haben will, ist das natürlich unvermeidlich. Man kann natürlich Instanzen auch per Hand auswählen




Da der kleine erst 84 ist, bringen mir die Punkte natürlich noch einiges (dann wenn er 85 ist), deshalb nehm ich halt in Kauf, in ne Ini gestopft zu werden, die mir schon zum Hals raus hängt.

Andererseits hat das den Vorteil dass man schon halbwegs brainafk durchpesen kann   und schon mal in Übung bleibt für die Herovarianten.


----------



## Nisbo (5. Juli 2011)

Heute mal durchaus angenehme Gruppe in ZA/ZG gewesen, zwar auch nen PvP Hunter dabei aber DMG war im 5stelligen und ansonsten kam auch die Falle wenn sie von nöten war.
Nachdem der Time nicht geschafft war haben wir dann ruhig gemacht und mußten durchaus auch mal grinsen als auf einmal 3 von 4 Mobs im CC waren (Eisfalle, Sheep und meine Wurzeln)

Solche Runs wünsche ich mir immer, das schont die Nerven.

Wenn ich da an gestern denke wo man sich in der 1. Minute fast OOM heilt weil der Tank und der Mele DD in der Grütze beim 1. Boss in ZG stehenbleiben und nebenbei auch nicht immer kicken, dafür aber Richtung 2. Boss mich als Heal flamen weil ich einen der Mobs froste was die DDs ja nicht hinbekommen haben und dann noch umgehackt wird von der Pat die auch noch wie immer da war wen nder Pull ist wird mir ganz schlecht.

Aber wie gesagt, heute waren es 3 schöne Runs gewesen.


----------



## Cantharion (5. Juli 2011)

Gerade rnd wiedermal einen timedrun geschafft, hatte das mount zwar schon aber ich liebe timedruns.


----------



## Fröstler (5. Juli 2011)

Heute mit einer Gruppe in den Hallen des Ursprungs gewesen.
Soweit alles gut...........bis auf den Tank und einen DD Dk die vom gleichen Server waren.

Läuft alles soweit gut, bis auf einmal der Tank ausrastet (weil wir nen wipe haben bei Setesh diesen Schattenboss).

Danach kommen Sprüche von ihm wie "Waschlappen, ihr könnt nichts" usw (das war so lächerlich wie er sich aufgeilte daran xD)
Und das beste war ja, er war selber am Failen xD

Auf jeden Fall wo ich sie drauf ansprach gings nur noch schlimmer weiter, Flame und Flame kam da nur....
Die 2 anderen (Heal und dd) hatten sich rausgehalten und gar nix gesagt.

Auf jeden Fall, musste ich mir leider den Flame antun (da ich die hc durchhaben wollte und die Marken neede....)
Unglaublich (Das ich sowas mal machen muss -.- )

Auf jeden Fall gabs dann nach der Ini von mir auch mal nen Flame xD
Und hab dann geleavt

Paar Mins später..

Schreibt mich doch tatsächlich ein Lvl 1 an und flamed mich mit "Jaja du wirst gebannt, hab grad mit GM gesprochen der mir in 2mins geantwortet hat blablabla und WoW ist ab 12 sagte er, (Ich hab ihn verarscht und gesagt, ja weißte ich bin erst 11 xDD) Ich glaub der glaubt mir auch, wenn ich ihm sage ich bin sein Vater, xD

Auf jeden Fall machte ich einfach mal mit und loggte mich auch auf seinen Server und flamed ihn au a bissel xD ... da kam schon sowas wie "ich hab alle meine Gildenleute informiert und die haben dich auch gemeldet usw"


Auf jeden Fall was mir auffällt an den Leuten ist, dass sie immer nur mit "Das gibt ne Meldung! GM wird informiert, wegen Beleidigung!! und alles weitere ankommen können da sie anscheind nix anders haben.^^
Der größte Witz ist dazu aber, dass er mich auch beleidigt hat haha... Auf jeden Fall können die Leute heutzutage nur mit leeren Drohungen ankommen =D Lächerlich, einfach nur lächerlich sind solche. ^^

Naja auf jeden Fall hab ich nach sehr laaaaaaanger Zeit mal wieder nen paar bekloppte in dem Rnd Tool bekommen, aber war ganz witzig xD

Und man muss schon sagen, es sind immer mehr die Tanks, die sich "möchtegernhaft" benehmen..

PS: Sind wohl die Sommerferien


----------



## MasterCrain (6. Juli 2011)

Super gemacht. Er beleidigt dich also beleidigst du ihn. Dardurch bist du keinen deut besser und gehörst zu den Leuten die bei mir sofort auf der Igno landen. Ach ja es ist egal wie viele "xD" du reinpackst lustiger wird es trozdem nicht. ("Boah voll krass ich hab den deppen gesagt ich bin erst 11 und er hats voll geglaubt, voll lustig")

So long


----------



## vortigaunt (6. Juli 2011)

Ich war vorn paar Tagen mit meinem Schamiheal in ZA. Gruppenzusammenstellung hab ich nich mehr ganz im Kopf. 
Es war aber auf jeden Fall ein Hexer dabei. Guck so auf meine Buff Leiste und wunderte mich das ich DI nicht hatte. 
Wohl gemerkt es war kein anderer Caster mehr inner Grp (soviel weiß ich noch). Dachte mir evtl hatters nur vergessen,
aber nein für den Hexer war ein Arms erste Wahl für DI. Frag ich ihn ob er sich damit vertan hätte....daraufhin seine Antwort: 
Wem soll ichs denn sonst geben? oO


----------



## Tomratz (6. Juli 2011)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> Super gemacht. Er beleidigt dich also beleidigst du ihn. Dardurch bist du keinen deut besser und gehörst zu den Leuten die bei mir sofort auf der Igno landen. Ach ja es ist egal wie viele "xD" du reinpackst lustiger wird es trozdem nicht. ("Boah voll krass ich hab den deppen gesagt ich bin erst 11 und er hats voll geglaubt, voll lustig")
> 
> So long




/sign


Glücklicherweise hatte ich solche Vollpfosten schon lange nicht mehr.

Gestern im Vortexgipfel (normal, der Twink ist erst 84) stand der Schamie DD am Eingang und hat nicht die geringste Anstalt gemacht, der Gruppe wenigstens zu folgen.

Nach der ersten Mobgruppe kam vom Tank die kurze Ansage "Schamie, du hast fünf Minuten, dann gibts nen Kick".

Nach den fünf Minuten und einigen Mobgruppen später kam dann auch der Kickvote. Ich gehe davon aus dass er einstimmig durchging.

Ansonsten lief die Ini problemlos.


----------



## Hubautz (6. Juli 2011)

Fröstler schrieb:


> ...xD)
> ... xD
> Auf jeden Fall ...
> Auf jeden Fall,..
> ...



Ich denke du solltest ein wenig an deinem Stil arbeiten.


----------



## Valdrasiala (6. Juli 2011)

Gestern ZA. Ein Krieger Tank, ich schätze auf Itemlevel gerade mal so 346. Gesockelt als reiner Fleischtank (überall (!) +60 Ausdauer drin), KEINE Verzauberungen, nicht umgeschmiedet. Ich war als Heiler dabei. Aber habe am Anfang nichts gesagt. Wollte mal schauen wie der sich macht.

Auch nicht, als er in Timerun-Taktik loslief (also zum Adlerboss hoch gleich zwei Gruppen gepullt). Alles gut, meine Finger waren langsam vom heilen wund, 14k HPS, nahezu null Mana und das als Paladin. Er pullt die nächsten zwei Gruppen *freu*, mit allen CDs habe ich auch das geheilt bekommen. Der Boss ansich ist normalerweise recht einfach, leider nicht bei diesem Tank und einem Anfangs-Manapool von vielleicht 25%. Aber geschafft haben wir ihn trotzdem.

Zum Bärenboss konnte ich ja reggen, auch die Gruppe oben wieder ohne CC, der Krieger stürmte halt einfach rein ohne dass jemand die Chance zum CC gehabt hätte. Wieder um die 12-13k HPS, mehr als in  jedem verdammten Raid. So oft hatte ich glaube ich bisher nicht die Flügel und den Engel an in so kurzer Zeit. Boss lief wieder gut bis auf die Bärenphase, da hat der kleine Krieger recht heftig Schaden gefressen. Naja, kein Wunder bei kaum Secondary-Stats.

Dann runter zu der Stelle mit den Trommel-Trollen. Er stürmt wieder rein, juhuu! Und geht nicht auf den einen Trommeltroll, der gleich seine zwei Jungs holt, zusätzlich zu der Pat, die noch nach vorn läuft und auch gleich mit addet.

Und dann, als er 8 Trolle am Arsch hat und ich mir nen Wolf heile, um vielleicht irgendwie die Situation zu retten, kann man sich vorstellen, was passiert. Wir wipen. Also kam erstmal ein Flame an den "unfähigen" Heiler. Die anderen aus der Gruppe lachten kurz, es öffnete sich ein Fenster zum Kickvote des Tanks, welches ich dankend annahm.

Echt merkwürdig, wie entspannend die Instanz danach wurde. Ein wunderbar ausgerüsteter Tank, verzaubert, richtig gesockelt, umgeschmiedet und mit Ahnung von seiner Klasse ist echt viel wert...


----------



## Metadron72 (6. Juli 2011)

Fröstler schrieb:


> Und man muss schon sagen, es sind immer mehr die Tanks, die sich "möchtegernhaft" benehmen..
> 
> PS: Sind wohl die Sommerferien




ich hab eher das gefühl es machen nur wieder xx leute einen auf tank, weil sie wieder tapferkeits brauchen...3 tanks infolge die zg+za gar nicht kannten ist schon seltsam
vom gear und spielweise red ich mal gar nicht oO


----------



## tonks09 (6. Juli 2011)

So den will ich auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben.

Gestern als Duduheal in ZG gewesen.Gleich beim ersten Boss total vermasselt,indem ich ins Wasser gefallen war.Ich Schaf hatte in Panik weil sich niemand bewegte, und alles munter Schaden reinbekommt,vor Schreick die Falsche Richtung ausgesucht gehabt, zum laufen.Naja Ende von Lied,die Mobs mochten mich unten im Wasser und wipe war net weit.
Egal kann passieren.Boss lag beim zweiten Anlauf ohne Probleme.Supi nen Ring droppte und ich bekam ihn.Hatte den dann auch gleich angelegt gehabt,und war denzufolge auch net den anderen sofort hinterhergeritten.Ende von Lied war,Tank tot ... als ich da war gabs nen wipe von feinsten.Und es ging wieder richtung Mob der mit Steinchen um sich schmeist.Der Tank dachte wohl,ha die können gleich alle verreggen.Er reitet nach oben (konnt noch net mal buffen).Pullt den Mob und haut ab.Wipe Nr. 3 noch vor den zweiten Boss.
Neuer Tank kam.Der nächste Boss lag schnell in Dreck.Weiter gings.Als wir zum Archäologie Boss kamen,hatte der Tank keinen bock auf den, und verlies die Gruppe ohne weiteren Kommentar,als er merkte das der Rest der Gruppe sich für den Boss oben versammelt hatte und er alleine weiter ritt.
Inzwischen den 3 Tank in der Gruppe gehabt.War ein hartes Stück Arbeit den am leben zu erhalten.Hatte ca. 20k life,aber frass verdamt viel dmg,ka warum -.-*
Mit den 3 Tank haben wir den die restlichen Bosse ohne Probleme gemacht. Und ich muss dazu sagen,das ab den 3 Tank das echt hardcorehealen war. Net nur weil er so viel Schaden rein bekam.Leider geht meine Baumgestallt seit den letzten Patch net mehr richtig.Nix mit verstärkten Heal wenns eng wird.Da weiß man erst was man an den hatte. ICH WILL MEINE BAUMGESTALLT WIEDER HABEN


----------



## Fremder123 (6. Juli 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Gestern ZA. Ein Krieger Tank, ich schätze auf Itemlevel gerade mal so 346. Gesockelt als reiner Fleischtank (überall (!) +60 Ausdauer drin) [...]
> 
> [...] Boss lief wieder gut bis auf die Bärenphase, da hat der kleine Krieger recht heftig Schaden gefressen. Naja, kein Wunder bei kaum Secondary-Stats.


Eben, das ist auch der Grund warum kein Tank mit gesundem Menschenverstand mehr rein auf Ausdauer geht. WotLK war vor einem halben Jahr vorbei...

Hier mal eine kurze, positive Geschichte aus Tanksicht. Hab gestern Abend für ein paar Punkte random angemeldet und zu meiner Freude kam HdU (logisch, 7 Bosse, 7x Punkte, alles toll^^). Nach dem Ladebalken fand ich mich vor den Kadavern der ersten Mobgruppe wieder. Ich fragte was los war. Schami-Heilerin meinte "War meine Schuld, wir sind an der Gruppe gewiped, ist meine 1. Hero und der Tank ist danach gleich abgehauen". Ich fragte was daran ihre Schuld gewesen sein soll, hat ja schließlich jeder mal seine 1. Hero.

Also los gings. Die anderen waren auch gerade so hero-ready (339 so im Schnitt) und ich als Tank (359) lag meist bedeutend vorn im Schaden, speziell beim bomben (Prankenhieb/ Hauen + DoT ftw). Macht ja aber nix, ich habs eh gern wenn mein Recount mir mit dem 1. Platz schmeichelt. x) Es war eine wirklich nette Runde, es wurde cct, es wurde gekämpft, es wurden auch mal Ansagen gemacht. Die Kämpfe dauerten etwas länger und da wir alle Bosse machten waren wir gut anderthalb Stunden da drin, aber soll ich euch was sagen... das war mir scheißegal! Ich habe mich zurückgelehnt, einen Gang runtergeschaltet und uns die Zeit gegeben, die wir brauchten. Bei Setesh gab es den einzigen Wipe, da nicht allen die Mechanik klar war; als ich diese dann kurz erklärte klappte es reibungslos trotz im Schnitt 6k DpS.

Nach der Ini jubelte die Heilerin, wie toll das gewesen wäre und was doch ein guter Tank so ausmacht; ich entließ sie mit dem guten Gefühl, ihr wirklich eine Freude gemacht und die Motivation zum weiteren heilen gegeben zu haben... und ganz ehrlich, das ist mir mehr wert als alle geschafften Timeruns dieser Welt.


----------



## Terrorzapfen (6. Juli 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Gestern ZA. Ein Krieger Tank, ich schätze auf Itemlevel gerade mal so 346. Gesockelt als reiner Fleischtank (überall (!) +60 Ausdauer drin), KEINE Verzauberungen, nicht umgeschmiedet. Ich war als Heiler dabei. Aber habe am Anfang nichts gesagt. Wollte mal schauen wie der sich macht.



*Ironie an* siehs doch als wertvolle Erfahrung: Jetzt weißt du was du aus deinem Heal alles rausquetschen kannst - nennt sich "Grenzerfahrung" ^^ *Ironie aus*


----------



## Valdrasiala (6. Juli 2011)

Terrorzapfen schrieb:


> *Ironie an* siehs doch als wertvolle Erfahrung: Jetzt weißt du was du aus deinem Heal alles rausquetschen kannst - nennt sich "Grenzerfahrung" ^^ *Ironie aus*



Ich weiß nicht, ich kann mir echt besseres vorstellen. *g*

Das schlimme war, dass ich nichtmal dazu kam, mich unterwegs zu beschweren, die Pullgeschwindigkeit habe ich sonst bei unserem Maintank in ZA, wenns mal wieder an einen Bärenrun geht, aber da ist heilen einfacher udn entspannter aufgrund von TS3, also besserer Absprache und der wesentlich besseren Ausrüstung und Klassenkenntnis des Tanks *g*


----------



## Nisbo (6. Juli 2011)

Heute mit meinem Baum in ZA/ZG die Punkte voll gemacht und kann nur loben 
Der erste Run war ZG gewesen und der ging durch wie Butter, noch nie soviel Mana an den Enden von den Bosskämpfen gehabt.

Haben am Ende dann beschlossen wir machen noch eine, wie zu erwarten war es dann ZA gewesen und auch die ging durch wie Butter mit dem Resultat das ich nach BC das erste mal wieder einen TimeRun geschafft habe. Nur leider ging der Bär an den Bären ^^ (Tank) 

Aber hat er sich auch verdient gehabt.

----

Der PvP Boss war ja wie zu erwarten eine Whiperei bis das mit den Augen geklappt hat.
Also Heal ist nur die Augenphase interessant, ansonsten bekommt der Tank ja fast keinen Schaden.
War zusammen mit einem PalaHeal drin und das war wohl eine optimale Aufteilung gewesen.

Dafür das nicht einer den Boss vorher kannte hatten wir ihn nach dem 4. oder 5. try gelegt wobei einer davon nur dumm gelaufen war weil die Void genau hinterm Boss am Kuschelplatz kam und wir getrennt waren.

Mit dem WL danach war es ein graus, da klappte es mit dem Zusammenlaufen und dem AOE nicht so recht (da liebe ich doch meinen Teleport ^^)
Da es inzwischen ja schon ca 13 Uhr war waren natürlich auch schon Flamer dabei, Tank seines Zeichens der die ganze Zeit nix anderes macht als auf seinem Platz zu stehen brachte dauernd Unruhe rein aber hat dann doch noch nach dem ich glaube 8. Try kurz vor Ende von TB geklappt.

Das gute war mein Bäumchen hat die T12 Hose bekommen 
Dafür hat sich der ganze "Stress" gelohnt.


----------



## Gazeran (7. Juli 2011)

Eben passiert...

Ich komm in ne Zul Ini, Zul'Gurub... bin DK Tank 212k life... Checke das equip der anderen...
Vergelter Paladin -> Server Azshara, daher schonmal nicht viel erwartet... Gear is ganz gut, firelands Trash items... usw...
Shadow Priest -> omg... Gleicher Server... relativ der selbe equipstand...
Hunter -> Ka welcher server, der war eh nich so imba geared...
Druiden heal -> "Low" Gear aber naja war man ja selbst mal...

Ich fange an zu pullen... Paladin hat Aggro... Spott... Erster Mob fällt...
So lief das eine weile bis zum ersten Boss...
Der Priester da mit gaaaanz viel grünem Zeugs... Paladin fängt an zu pullen -.- wuhu... ich weise ihn darauf hin, dass ICH tank bin und ICH zu pullen habe... Ich spotte den boss, er zieht noch ein paar mal Aggro mit seinen 21k DPS, jedesmal wieder gespottet... (ich bin müde und hab eig kein bock zu tanken)
Der Priester küsst den Boden, Ledergürtel... bestimmt nen netter Mahlstromkristall -.-
Ich DARF den Steinewerfer pullen, auch er segnet das zeitliche...
dann gings los ich lege grade mein Tot und verfall, da rennt die Blutelfin rein... HEILIGER STURM! Heal am gegenheilen...
Nun gut der Pala pullt noch etwas bis wir beim Blutfürsten sind... Okay ich bin grade am schreiben das ich doch Tank sei und ich bitte Pulle... währenddessen sehe ich ihn Exorzismus casten... Bosspull... Ich dachte mir gut, wenn er kein DD ist sondern ein tank, dann bin ich jetzt mal ein... hmmm... TÄNZER! Nun steht ein Dicker Tauren DK neber dem Heiler und... tanzt  als der heal OOM war, dachte ich mir das ich den boss mal spotte... gut der boss lag dann noch...
Ich auf dem weg zum archäologieboss, man hats ja nicht umsonst geskillt... die ganze grp rennt dem pala hinterher und zwar durch die feuerfalle... naja ich warte noch ein wenig bei meinem boss... sie kommen nicht -.- gut dann geh ich eben mit ihnen, bin da...
Weise den Paladin erneut daraufhin das ich Tank bin und ich Pulle -.-
Gut ich durfte das Mahlstromkristall dingens pullen! Während dessen flamed mich der heal, er wolle ja ins bett ich solle schneller machen... ich weise ihn daraufhin, dass ich mich nicht beeilen will, ich bin hier um eine ganz gechillte ini zu machen nen paar punkte zu holen und jau...
während ich das geschrieben habe ist der Pala schon in die nächste Gruppe gerannt -.- YAAAAY
Diese geht auch erfolgreich down... ich hoffe ich darf jetzt pullen, laufe in richtung tiki maske und siehe da, der shadow hat sie gepullt -.-
Mir reichts... ich specc auf DD um... kommantar du pullst eh nur und anscheinend klappts ja...
eine grp wird dann noch gepullt, nach dieser darf ich mir anhören wie schlecht ich sei, dass ich ja meinen wow acc löschen solle usw... die üblichen flames halt...


Ihr wurdet aus der Gruppe entfernt!

WUHU So macht das Spaß!


----------



## Warp16 (7. Juli 2011)

Jaja seid die zandalari inis im spiel sind hatt sich die zahl der amüsanten gruppen/runs scheinbar verdoppelt^^


----------



## Fröstler (7. Juli 2011)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> Super gemacht. Er beleidigt dich also beleidigst du ihn. Dardurch bist du keinen deut besser und gehörst zu den Leuten die bei mir sofort auf der Igno landen. Ach ja es ist egal wie viele "xD" du reinpackst lustiger wird es trozdem nicht. ("Boah voll krass ich hab den deppen gesagt ich bin erst 11 und er hats voll geglaubt, voll lustig")
> 
> So long



Tjo, glaubst du etwa ich lass mir das von so einen Möchtegern gefallen? 

Kannst du ja gerne machen in dich alles hinein fressen lassen, ich aber bestimmt nicht, zumal es noch son Bob war. xD
Und ob ich bei dir zu den Leuten gehöre, die auf die Igno kommen nur weil ich mal die Fresse aufkriege, juckt mich nicht im Geringsten weißte des?

Und "Boah voll krass" hab ich keineswegs genannt, wollte es nur so ein bisschen lustiger darstellen, was es so für Leute gibt.
Also stell hier mal keine Übertreibungen auf, oki? 

BTW: Die "xD" hab ich soviele reingehauen weil ich es einfach nur lustig fand, hihi 

PS: Sagt dir der Spruch "Auge um Auge" "Zahn um Zahn" etwas? Anscheind nicht, schade...


----------



## Destructix (7. Juli 2011)

Fröstler schrieb:


> Tjo, glaubst du etwa ich lass mir das von so einen Möchtegern gefallen?
> 
> Kannst du ja gerne machen in dich alles hinein fressen lassen, ich aber bestimmt nicht, zumal es noch son Bob war. xD
> Und ob ich bei dir zu den Leuten gehöre, die auf die Igno kommen nur weil ich mal die Fresse aufkriege, juckt mich nicht im Geringsten weißte des?
> ...



Tjo... und wenn ihr beide ein Ticket geschrieben hättet, hätte der GM euch beiden eine Spielpause geben müssen. Weil umloggen, aus dem einzigen Grund den anderen zu flamen, fällt unter Belästigung. 
Wenn jeder das mit "Auge um Auge" u.s.w. machen würde, wären wir bald wieder in der Steinzeit.

btw: Lustig war das nicht... die xD kannste dir also verkneifen. Weil Typen wie du sind der Grund, wieso jeder Chat in einem MMO den Bach runtergeht und das Spiel kein Spass macht.


----------



## Nisbo (7. Juli 2011)

Irgendwie fällt mir dazu nur der alte Song ein:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1BAUKvDF2lY
(Gewalt erzeugt Gegengewalt)


----------



## hexxhexx (7. Juli 2011)

Fröstler schrieb:


> PS: Sagt dir der Spruch "Auge um Auge" "Zahn um Zahn" etwas? Anscheind nicht, schade...



Ich merke an dieser Stelle an, dass man diesen Spruch vielfältig deuten und nutzen kann.
Leider hat sich der Rache-Aspekt durchgesetzt, d.h. du schädigst mich, ich schädige Dich.

Wenn man sauber und nett miteinander spielen will, kann man den Spruch aber umdeuten:

Ich habe Dich (unabsichtlich) geschädigt, ich mache es wieder gut.

Denkt einfach darüber nach...


----------



## Tomratz (7. Juli 2011)

Hab Gestern neben dem Questen meinen 84er Magiertwink mal wieder im Dungeontool angemeldet und kurz bevor ich eigentlich schon wieder aufhören wollte kam der Invite.

Ladebalken läuft durch und ich find mich mitten im Bosskampf bei Plattenhaut. Ein Blick um festzustellen dass ausser dem Tank und dem Heiler (und mir natürlich) niemand mehr steht, also alles ausgepackt was der Kleine so drauf hat und volles Rohr auf den Boss.

Ich war ein paarmal an der Aggrogrenze, einmal sogar drüber, aber wir mussten ja sehen dass der olle Drache, der bei meinem Eintreffen noch bei ca. 40% war, endlich das zeitliche segnete. Das tat er dann auch, nachdem ich kurz vor oom stand.

Also erst mal hingesetzt und was getrunken; dabei schaute ich mir die Gruppe so der Reihe nach an, alles 83er bis auf den Druidenheiler und jetzt kommts: Der Dudu war ein Gildenkollege, ich dacht mich tritt ein Pferd. An einen solchen Zufall hatte ich im Leben nicht geglaubt und natürlich ging die Flachserei gleich los.

Als die toten DD dann gerezzt waren hab ich erst mal einen Tisch gestellt und wir haben durchgebufft.

Weiter gings Richtung Ozruk, dabei hat es einer der DD (nein, ich wars ganz bestimmt nicht) geschafft, ne zweite Gruppe mit Mobs zu pullen und die Folge war, dass innerhalb kürzester Zeit wieder mal zwei DD und der Tank lagen. Zusammen mit meinem Gildenkollegen hab ich dann noch paar Mobs weggezergt, bevor es uns dann auch zerlegte.

Also wieder reingelaufen und das Problem angesprochen. Jetzt wurde etwas mehr aufgepasst und wir konnten die Mobgruppen vor Ozruk dann auch ohne grössere Probleme abmurksen.

Bei Ozruk merkte ich dann, warum die Gruppe bei Plattenhaut gestorben war, es kam relativ wenig Schaden von den anderen DD, also musste ich ziemlich alles zünden was dem Mage zur Verfügung stand. Ozruk fiel in dem Moment als mir angezeigt wurde dass ich kein Mana mehr hab.

Kurz was gegessen, weiter Richtung Hohepriesterin. 

Auch hier hat sich der Kampf ziemlich in die Länge gezogen, letztlich fiel die Dame aber auch.

Hab mich dann noch von meinem Gildenkumpel verabschiedet und musste instant off, hatte noch einen Termin.


----------



## GoAheadMakeMyDay (7. Juli 2011)

Wenn ich das so lese Fröstler....
Habt ihr denn was davon euch immer gegenseitig zu "Flamen"? Sowas kommt garnicht an mich ran. Die Leute kennen mich nicht, also womit wollen sie mich denn beleidigen? Das ich nicht spielen könnte? Ist doch auch nur ne haltlose Behauptung^^ Wie oft haben sie mich denn schon beim Spielen gesehen? Richtig, NIEMALS! 
Und beschimpfungen kommen sowieso nur dann, wenn man nicht in der Lage ist sich anständig verbal auseinander zu setzen.

Ich gehöre mit meinen 30 wohl auch zu den "Älteren" Spielern und lasse solch Postpubertären Zwangsvulgarismus sowieso nich an mich ran..^^

Mit anderen worten: einfach gechillt bleiben, nicht reagieren und wenn´s zu bunt wird direkt igno, ohne Kommentar. Reicht völlig aus.


----------



## odinxd (7. Juli 2011)

Fröstler schrieb:


> Tjo, glaubst du etwa ich lass mir das von so einen Möchtegern gefallen?



Das beweist eher das du dich verdammt schnell hast auf die Palme bringen lassen von dem Typ, genauso denke ich das die vielen xD's versuchen die Wut nicht in den Text einfließen zu lassen aber ich bin kein Psychologe...

In dem Fall wie du es geschildert hast wäre es doch so einfach gewesen sich nach der Ini über seine soziale Inkompetenz lustig zu machen und auf Igno, fertig.

Sobald er dann den Level 1 Char erstellt hat und noch nen Flame ablässt wieder auf Igno und Ticket.

Solche Vögel freuen sich doch nur wenn sie einen so weit kriegen das du ebenfalls auf unteres Niveau-Level fährst

Das sind die die im echten Leben dann Angst vor Ihrem Schatten haben...


----------



## Manaori (7. Juli 2011)

Fröstler schrieb:


> Tjo, glaubst du etwa ich lass mir das von so einen Möchtegern gefallen?
> 
> Kannst du ja gerne machen in dich alles hinein fressen lassen, ich aber bestimmt nicht, zumal es noch son Bob war. xD
> Und ob ich bei dir zu den Leuten gehöre, die auf die Igno kommen nur weil ich mal die Fresse aufkriege, juckt mich nicht im Geringsten weißte des?
> ...



Du, es gibt nen Unterschied zwischen "Der hat mir ein Being estellt jetzt geb ich ihm eins ind ie Fresse" (überspitzt!) und "Ich fress alles in mich rein und schlitz mirch irgendwann auf" (ebenfalls überspitzt!). Nämlich das "Ich steh drüber weil es mir diese Deppen nicht wert sind, mich drüber aufzuregen." Ist gesünder und so. Und man kann dann guten Gewissens ein Ticket schreiben weil man weiß, der Kel hat beleidigt, ich nicht, und kriegt nen Stunden/Tagebann. Das ist auch ne Form der Rache, wenn man unbedingt meint, aber nicht so primitiv... und... Nja. Beleidigien ist  in meinen Augen nur ein Zeichen davon, dass einem die Argumente ausgehen und man sihc nicht anders zu helfen weiß. Und das ist doch ein Armutszeugnis.


----------



## Tomratz (7. Juli 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Du, es gibt nen Unterschied zwischen "Der hat mir ein Being estellt jetzt geb ich ihm eins ind ie Fresse" (überspitzt!) und "Ich fress alles in mich rein und schlitz mirch irgendwann auf" (ebenfalls überspitzt!). Nämlich das "Ich steh drüber weil es mir diese Deppen nicht wert sind, mich drüber aufzuregen." Ist gesünder und so. Und man kann dann guten Gewissens ein Ticket schreiben weil man weiß, der Kel hat beleidigt, ich nicht, und kriegt nen Stunden/Tagebann. Das ist auch ne Form der Rache, wenn man unbedingt meint, aber nicht so primitiv... und... Nja. Beleidigien ist  in meinen Augen nur ein Zeichen davon, dass einem die Argumente ausgehen und man sihc nicht anders zu helfen weiß. Und das ist doch ein Armutszeugnis.



/sign


----------



## RedShirt (7. Juli 2011)

Das Gemeinste ist ja, einen Flamer eloquent zu kontern, und ihn mit dem Seidenhandschuh abzuwatschen.

Tut fast mehr weh, als die sprachlich grobe Keule zu nutzen, um ihm euphemistisch gesprochen die Schädelhinterdecke bis zum Nasenbein vorzuverlegen 

Der Ton macht die ganze Sache unangreifbarer, wenn man ihm schlicht sagt, was man von ihm hält, ohne ihn mit Schimpfworten zu überziehen. )


----------



## Fuzzymouth (7. Juli 2011)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Das Gemeinste ist ja, einen Flamer eloquent zu kontern, und ihn mit dem Seidenhandschuh abzuwatschen.
> 
> Tut fast mehr weh, als die sprachlich grobe Keule zu nutzen, um ihm euphemistisch gesprochen die Schädelhinterdecke bis zum Nasenbein vorzuverlegen
> 
> Der Ton macht die ganze Sache unangreifbarer, wenn man ihm schlicht sagt, was man von ihm hält, ohne ihn mit Schimpfworten zu überziehen. )



Aber wer kennt nicht diese blöde Situation, dass einem die besten und eloquentesten Sprüche immer eine halbe Stunde zu spät einfallen, weil man sich doch oft zumindest zum Zeitpunkt des Flamens bewusst oder unbewusst emotional damit beschäftigt und so der nötige Abstand fehlt.


----------



## RedShirt (7. Juli 2011)

Schlagfertigkeit ist das, was einem 10 Minuten nach der Diskussion einfällt...


----------



## Dogarn (7. Juli 2011)

So nun muss ich auch mal wieder was loswerden:

Ort des Geschehens: Zul Gurub.
Zeit des Geschehens: Irgendwann nachmittags.
der Protagonist: Der DK Tank, hinter dem ich sitze.
Die Antagonisten: Alle anderen.

Meine Gruppe bestand aus mir, einem hunter, einem Vergelter Pala, einem Heilig Pala, und einem Hexer.
Hexer und Hunter als DDs sind ja meine Lieblingskombinationen. Hurra, wie ich mich freue.

Aber nein, sie waren freundlich, man kam lachend in die Instanz rein, prügelt sich bis zum ersten Boss...
Und nun die Situation, weswegen ich Hunter verabscheue.
Er pullt.
Während der Heal mana tankt.
Wenigstens hat er Irreführung gezündet...
Doof: Ich war vorher kurz afk (hatte ich angesagt) weil der Pizzabote mit meinem verspäteten Mittagsmahl erschienen ist.
Als Ich zurückkam legte der Boss grad den Heal um undder Rest war schon tot.
Die Situation wurde mir im nachhinein erklärt.

Alle meinten mich träfe keine Schuld. Super, eine Gruppe mit der man arbeiten kann, auch wenn sie Macken hat.
Aber ich hab den Hexer vergessen.
Ein Untoter war das.
Mit dem Leerenwandler als pet.
Und einem Abartig fiesen Iro auf dem Kopf.
Also der Hexer nicht der Leerwandler.

Und dieser Hexer war ein verkappter Schurke.
Warum Schurke?

"Lol, Schadowbolt crit 50k olololol Roxxor!"
Sein Gildenname war tatsächlich Roxxor.........

Besagter Hexer pullt nun für den Hunter.
Und zwar alles, was sich in Pullreichweite (40 Meter) um den sich bewegenden Hexer befindet.
er hat ALLES Gepullt, was vorm Blutfürsten war. ALLES!!!
Dann doch lieber der Hunter, der hat nämlich Irreführung......

Das Paladuo verhielt sich in der Zwischenzeit ruhig....
Die hatten noch einen Auftritt...

nunja, dank dem Eiskessel hält man ja doch irgendwie alles von sich fern was geht. Nun kam der zweite Boss.
Der Auftritt des Paladuos.
Die zwei gehörten derselben Gilde an. wunderschöner Name übrigens. "Abrissstelle Rnd."
Und unsere Gruppe haben sie auch grandios abgerissen.
der HEAL pullt den Boss. Bevor ich überhaupt bemerkt habe was war wurde ich enthauptet. Ich, als tank. Der sonst NIE! enthauptet wird.
Naja ein Geist kommt, blebt mich wieder, ich spotte ab, keine Große Sache.
Dann der Raptor. Irgendwie wurde der übersehen, kein DD ging auf den rauf. Ich bemerkte das, als er grade den Vorletzen Geist angriff.
Als ich dann den Raptor aufhielt merkte ich, das mir ein Großes Schwert im Rücken fehlte.
der Boss interressierte sich nicht mehr für mich...
Der Vergelter hatte gespottet!!!
Ich klopp schwitzend den Raptor, übernehm danach wieder den Boss.
Ok, ich WOLLTE ihn übernehmen, aber...
tot.
enthauptet.
zum zweitem Mal.
der letze Geist belebte mich wieder.
Dann durfte ich abspotten.
Und dann lag der Boss endlich im Dreck.
Der Heal war oom, seine HPS waren gewaltig.
Hunter und hexer tot, Vergelter stand noch hinter der Bubble.

Nunja... es ging weiter. Niemand war Ärchäologe, ich as meine Pizza auf, der Mahlstromboss wurde kurzerhand ausgelassen, dank dem mehrheitsentscheid 4:1 gegen mich.
Katzenboss. Hurra! Mein persöhnlicher Hassboss.
"Hier muss man doch die Katzen mitpullen oder?"
"Ja aber nicht zu viele auf einmal."
"wie viele sind das denn?"
"16."

Wie viele wurden gepullt?
6?
9?
13?
Wer bietet mehr?
Multishot, Schattenfuror, Heiliger Sturm, und mein eingesessenen mitpullen eine Käfigs zu Kampfbeginn lösten sie aus:
Die Katzenepidemie.
16 Katzen, plus Boss hingen plötzlich an mir.
A
U
A
!
(Ich merke grade wie oft ich Absätze mache xD)

Naja lange Rede kurzer sinn, Einmal Bob besucht und wieder rein. diesmal ur Acht Katzen auf einmal gepullt und hey, es hat geklappt, ich musste nur einmal den Heal wieder aufstellen.

Dann Zanzil.
Eigentlich total einfach.
"Was macht der rote Kessel?"
"Feuerschaden."
"GEIL!"

Endergebnis: Jeder nahm sich vom roten Kessel, wenn die Zombiehorde kam. Super.
Jeder nahm sich den Feuerkessel, wenn der Große Troll kam. Nicht ganz so super.
Und jeder Nahm sich den Feuerkessel bei der Seuche. Ein wenig hirnlos....
Nunja. Jeder außer ich, der die Kessel draufhatte.
Ich fror den Dicken ein, schütze mich vor der seuche, und die Horde interrrissierte mich nicht mehr, die Gruppe machte das schon.
Hey, Zanzil lag tatsächlich. Hurra!

Nunja, dann kam Jindo. Und bei dem haben wir solange gewiped, wir sind jetzt noch nicht fertig. Und deswegen muss ich jetzt auch wieder.

Auf irgendwann mal. In 2 Stunden ist Instanzreset und bis dahin will ich Jindo liegen sehen.


----------



## hexxhexx (7. Juli 2011)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Schlagfertigkeit ist das, was einem 10 Minuten nach der Diskussion einfällt...




"Was ist denn Ihre Stärke?"
" tja...hmm. also...pfff.... ich bin.. wie soll ich das sagen.... total schlagfertig"


----------



## Valdrasiala (7. Juli 2011)

Dogarn schrieb:


> der HEAL pullt den Boss. Bevor ich überhaupt bemerkt habe was war wurde ich enthauptet. Ich, als tank. Der sonst NIE! enthauptet wird.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Doch, auch als Tank hast du eine genau 20%ige Chance, das Opfer der Enthauptung zu werden. Dafür haut der ja auch nicht so stark zu, dass auch mal ein Stoffi 2-3 Schläge ohne weiteres einstecken kann.


----------



## Cassiopheia (7. Juli 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Doch, auch als Tank hast du eine genau 20%ige Chance, das Opfer der Enthauptung zu werden. Dafür haut der ja auch nicht so stark zu, dass auch mal ein Stoffi 2-3 Schläge ohne weiteres einstecken kann.



Das wäre mir neu, habs bisher nur erlebt, wenn jemand den Tank overnuked hat... Dass der mit Aggro enthauptet wurd, ist mir noch nie passiert.


----------



## Zuckerbub (7. Juli 2011)

So wie ich es der Gruppe heute morgen versprochen habe, verdienen diese Runs einen Post in diesem Thread.

ZA/ZG ... Tunnelblick, Dino Erfolg und nicht ein Wipe. Die DD's hauen so übel rein das ich nur noch auf Massenspot/Spot (wachsamkeit ftw) klicken kann. Der Dudu heilt mit seinen 10% Mana als ob er auf 150% oben wäre und auf die Frage ob er mal trinken will kommt nur go go  . Auf die Frage ob CC nötig ist kommt nur "Ne Alter, will den Heiler nicht beleidigen". 

War mit abstand die Beste Gruppe die ich jemals hatte Random. Vielen dank euch vier und hoffentlich bis auf bald...


----------



## Albra (7. Juli 2011)

ich hatte gestern abend mit 2 der gilde und 2 rnd einen schönen za.. okay run kann man nicht sagen also nennen wir es spaziergang mit dem ein oder anderen oh shit erlebnis (u.a. situationen wie ach die casten das erdbeben.. oder okay.. wer macht das gottelschildtotem vom mob weg? naa?naaa? oder der endboss der wieder absolute killerkombi hatte.. luchs und drachenfalke aber immerhin im 2. versuch )

also wie gesagt gestern abend rnd zulini 
setup mein bärchen, gildenmagier und gildenjägertwink
sowie in aufstellung eins.. pala als heal und dk als 3. dd
soweit so gut mein bärchen war das erste und seitdem das letzte mal in der ersten woche nach release in den zulinis von denen sie za aufgrund eines reallifezeitproblems nicht zuende gemacht hat (drecks endboss)
guut aus diesem gund für mich von vornherein klar _kein_ timedrun (bärenreittiere sind eh hässlich und er würd eh nur für sammlung herhalten)
 der dk meinte auhc gleich er kenne die inis nicht was ich ja extrem mutig fand da ich die threads hier öfters mal lese und die problematik kenne die solche beichten auslösen^^ kay für unsere gildengruppe kein problem haben ja robs boss mods *schleichwerbung* installiert und ein klick erspart einem tipperei
soweit so geschmeidig meint die pink healer.. äh pala ohne timed run ohne mich und geht erstmal off...
kay.. denkt sich bärchen zul ist eh nichts für pussies kick und unser neuer heal war ein schami (yay schön ich mag schamis mein stammheal ist schami und mein bärchen steht einfach auf die waschungen (hat auch ein ganz weißes glänzendes fell dadurch ^^)glaub der macht da weichspüler rein.. bot)
besagter schami hatte keine probleme mit dem nontimedrun und wir also ganz gemütlich durchgezuckelt 

sehr aufbauende und amüsante 100 minuten später standen wir dann endlich vor der leiche des endbosses und als fazit konnte man ziehen das es doch noch nette und gechillte leute in wow gibt die sich in den dungeonbrowser trauen

wobei unter uns.. ähm dumme frage ich weiß aber kann es sein das die krokos auf aggro scheißen? nachm pull haben sie alles attackiert außer mich obwohl der aggrobalken grün war...bei sowas zweifel ich immer an meinen tankfähigkeiten dabei is tanken und heilen das was ich noch am besten konnte.. dämätsch ist für mich nahc wie vor ein buch mit sieben siegeln selbst mit der schuschu


----------



## Metadron72 (7. Juli 2011)

Albra schrieb:


> wobei unter uns.. ähm dumme frage ich weiß aber kann es sein das die krokos auf aggro scheißen?



weiß ich nichtmal, die macht man ja eigentlich gar nicht sondern reitet so weit es geht auf sie zu und schwimmt dann drum rum, wenn du die meinst die ich denke


----------



## Manaori (7. Juli 2011)

Jap, die haben Randomaggro  Taunt oder so - darum vermeidet man die nach Möglichkeit.


----------



## K4ZUY4 (7. Juli 2011)

Albra schrieb:


> ich hatte gestern abend mit 2 der gilde und 2 rnd einen schönen za.. okay run kann man nicht sagen also nennen wir es spaziergang mit dem ein oder anderen oh shit erlebnis (u.a. situationen wie ach die casten das erdbeben.. oder okay.. wer macht das gottelschildtotem vom mob weg? naa?naaa? oder der endboss der wieder absolute killerkombi hatte.. luchs und drachenfalke aber immerhin im 2. versuch )
> 
> also wie gesagt gestern abend rnd zulini
> setup mein bärchen, gildenmagier und gildenjägertwink
> ...


Schön geschrieben und mal nicht diese "ich bin so geil und mach alles perfekt, nur die anderen sind blöde" Selbstbeweihräucherung die man hier sonst immer findet.


----------



## Cantharion (7. Juli 2011)

Cassiopheia schrieb:


> Das wäre mir neu, habs bisher nur erlebt, wenn jemand den Tank overnuked hat... Dass der mit Aggro enthauptet wurd, ist mir noch nie passiert.



Habe die attacke mehrmals als tank abbekommen - Obwohl keiner der DDs aggro hatte.


----------



## Fuzzymouth (8. Juli 2011)

Albra schrieb:


> setup mein bärchen,
> 
> 
> guut aus diesem gund für mich von vornherein klar _kein_ timedrun (bärenreittiere sind eh hässlich und er würd eh nur für sammlung herhalten)



Klar. was willste auch als Bär auf nem Bär, das wäre ein gewöhnungsbedürftiges Bild für alle unter 14. ;-)
Oder vielleicht auch nicht^^.


----------



## Feuerkatze (10. Juli 2011)

Ich hab heute die ganz kurz Geschichte. 

Normalerweise geh ich mit dem Jäger kaum mehr Heros, gut ok. ich könnte noch Marken holen und so. Meist geh ich nur wenn es ne Gildengruppe ist, weil ich nach (zurück)Wechsel da noch gut Ruf brauchen kann. Aber heute früh hatte ich mal wieder lust und mich für eine Trollini einfach so random angemeldet. Die Gruppe: ein Palatank, ein Palaheiler 2 DDs. 

nach einem guten Morgen kam vom Heiler: "sry habe noch zwei Minuten Wiederbelebungskrankheit, könnt ihr plz warten"
vom Tank ein: "ich werd in 15 min abgeholt"
ich: "wieso meldest du dich dann für ne Hero an?"
Heiler: "weil da bei anmeldung 12 min stand"
ich: "ich meinte den Tank"
Tank: "das ist keine Hero das ist adz"
ich: *kopf-tisch* "gerade da weiss man doch, dass das länger als 15 min dauert"
währenddessen hat der tank gepullt (trotz Heiler mit halbem Leben) 
Tank: (nachdem ich durch tippen kaum Schaden auf die erste Gruppe bekommen habe) "mit deinem Damage brauchen wir 10 Stunden"

ich: verlasse die Gruppe. 


Wieso? Wieso melden sich Leute für eine Ini an, egal ob hero oder adz (das ist bei mir auch ne hero - halt ne Trollini aber hero) oder normal, wenn man nur noch 15 min Zeit hat. Man muss doch bei soetwas davon ausgehen, dass das länger dauert? Wenn mich jemand um 22.30 frägt ob ich mitgehe, verzichte ich meist, weil ich gerne um 23.00 off gehen möchte. Da geht vielleicht noch ein BG, aber ganz sicher nicht noch ne Trollini. *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Moltor (10. Juli 2011)

Ist jetzt nicht böse gemeint möchte nur wissen was "adz" ist?


danke im vorraus


----------



## wronny (11. Juli 2011)

Moltor schrieb:


> Ist jetzt nicht böse gemeint möchte nur wissen was "adz" ist?
> 
> 
> danke im vorraus



"Aufstieg der Zandalari", würde ich jetzt aus dem Kontext schließen.


----------



## Bloodstalker Il (11. Juli 2011)

Naja gibt halt immer leute die das Hirn ausschalten wenn sie sich Einlogen ist ja bekanntlich nichts neues.
Es ist halt nur immer etwas traurig wenn leute das aus vollem bewustsein machen weil ihnen die restlichen 4 leute (nenen wir sie hier einfach mal rnds) am hintern vorbei gehen


----------



## sensêij1988 (11. Juli 2011)

Also die Trollinis meide ich so gut es geht einfach zuviel schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Feuerkatze (11. Juli 2011)

Moltor schrieb:


> Ist jetzt nicht böse gemeint möchte nur wissen was "adz" ist?
> 
> 
> danke im vorraus



Völlig berechtigte Frage, ich hab auch erstmal blöd geguckt. aber ja, es ging wohl um den schon genannten "Aufstieg der Zandalari"


----------



## Tomratz (11. Juli 2011)

Gestern durfte mein frisch 85er Magetwink endlich in seine erste Hero Ini.

Wie nicht anders zu erwarten kam Vortexgipfel, also rein, durchgebuffed und, freundlich wie ich nun mal bin, nen Tisch gestellt.

Dann sicherheitshalber noch gleich angesagt, dass der Char recht frisch 85 ist und deshalb nicht der Megadamage erwartet werden soll.

Tank war ein Pala, Heiler ein Schamane und als DD waren ein Jäger, eine Hexe und ich (Mage) dabei.

Für die ersten Trashgruppen hat der Tank keinerlei CC angefordert, war aber auch  nicht nötig, die haben wir ziemlich flott umgenuked. Was ich dabei feststellen durfte, der Mage hat in Hero Inis ziemlich Durst, ich denk mal, das wird mit besserem Equip auch wieder leichter werden.

Vom Damage her lag ich gar nicht mal so schlecht, letzter war ich jedenfall nie  

Nachdem ich sah, dass der Tank relativ viel Schaden fraß, hab ich ihn mir mal näher angeschaut und durfte feststellen, dass er einige PvP-Teile anhatte, also hatte er wohl auch ein bissel beim Ilvl geschummelt.

Na ja, erster Boss und erster Wipe, wir waren wohl doch noch nicht so gut aufeinander eingespielt. Niemand hat gemotzt, keiner geleaved und wir machten den nächsten Try. Der lief dann sehr gut und weiter gings zum Drachenboss, der dann first try das zeitliche segnete.

Also auf den Weg zu Asaad. Bei den Trashgruppen vorher durfte ich dann auch fleissig sheepen, einmal hab ich sogar nachgesheeped, weil der Mob von einem andern aus dem CC geholt wurde. Lief alles flüssig und wir standen vor Asaad.

Auch hier gabs erstmal einen Wipe, peinlich wenn man als Mage vergisst, dass man sich mit blinzeln aus dem Stun holen kann  . Wieder hat niemand gemeckert und alle sind brav reingelaufen.

Nächster Versuch und der Typ lag auch im Dreck.

Ein bisschen Schiß hatte ich ja vorher vor der ersten Randomhero, kann aber sagen mit der Gruppe von Gestern lief es erstaunlich gut, auch wenn wir die besagten zwei Wipes hatten.

Vom Schaden konnte ich auch mithalten und freu mich schon auf heut Abend, wo ich hoffentlich neben den vielen Dailies, die ich ja mit meinem Main (Holypriest) und mit dem Twink noch machen muss, noch eine Hero Ini machen will.


----------



## Tomratz (13. Juli 2011)

Hmmm, ich mach wohl im Augenblick den Alleinunterhalter hier?

Trotzdem möchte ich euch an der Randomentwicklung des kleinen Magetwinks teilnehmen lassen.

Wie bereits im vorherigen Posting angeschrieben, ist der gute jetzt 85 und kann in Hero Inis gehen, was ich mit ihm auch bei jeder sich bietenden Gelegenheit tue.

Leider hat sich gegenüber der Zeit, als er nur in nichtheroische Instanzen durfte, einiges geändert, was, das erzähle ich nachfolgend.

Am Montag Abend hatte ich nach absolvieren der Tagesquests für den Main noch etwas Zeit und habe auf den Magetwink umgelogged. Da er noch einiges an Ruf bei verschiedenen Fraktionen braucht (habe teilweise über Inis gelevelt und bin daher bei keiner Catafraktion ehrfürchtig), bin ich mit ihm erstmal ein bissel questen gegangen, war in der Zeit aber schon für den Dungeonfinder angemeldet.

Es kam wie befürchtet, der Dungeonfinder sagte mir dass er ne Ini gefunden hat und ich nahm an, Ladebalken -> Grim Batol.

Diese Ini hab ich als Heiler (mein Main) immer gehasst, weil dort oft richtige Vollpfosten als DD mit dabei waren und gerne mal nach einem Wipe oder Tod geleaved wurde.

Ich stand am Anfang der Ini, wurde freundlich begrüsst und hab auch, wie alle anderen, durchgebufft. Der Heiler bekam von mir ein paar Törtchen in die Hand gedrückt und los gings.

Mir war bei der Inieinladung nicht aufgefallen, dass schon zwei Bosse lagen, war aber auch nicht weiter tragisch, ich wollte hauptsächlich die Tapferkeitspunkte mitnehmen, klar, ein schönes Bossitem hätte ich auch nicht verschmäht.

Mit den Drachen flogen wir zur Schmiede und los ging es, Mobs killen. Vom Tank kam ne Ansage, dass er Mond gekopfnusst und Quadrat gesheept haben wollte, allein, es war kein Mob markiert und der Tank rannte auch schon in die erste Gruppe rein -> kurzes Geplänkel -> wipe.

Beim wieder betreten der Ini hatte ein DD die Gruppe verlassen und ein neuer kam hinzu.

Diesesmal hab ich mir einfach selbst einen Mob ausgesucht und den gesheept, glücklicherweise hat den auch niemand aus dem CC rausgeholt. So ging es weiter, ich suchte mir meine zu sheependen Mobs einfach selbst aus, manchmal wurden sie in Ruhe gelassen, manchmal auch aus dem CC geholt.

Dann standen wir vor Dragha Schattenbrenner. Von einem DD kam die Ansage, "erst noch die Mobgruppe, dann den Boss" und entsprechend von ihm auch der Pull. Währenddessen hatte der Tank (der m.E. durchaus im Recht war, ich kenne es eben nur so, dass der Tank pullt), den Boss gepullt. Das Ergebnis war ein weiterer Wipe. Also wieder rein, jetzt erst noch den restlichen Mob gekillt und anschliessend der Bosspull. Wir haben es auch in diesem Anlauf nicht geschafft, leider hat der Tank vergessen, Valiona von der Gruppe wegzudrehen und wir kamen auch nicht mehr alle hinter sie -> Wipe und der Entschluss, wir lassen den Boss halt aus.

Mit einem mulmigen Gefühl gings dann weiter zum Endboss, ich sah schon den nächsten Wipe auf uns warten. Für die Adds gab es keine extra Absprache, trotzdem haben wir es geschafft, sie entsprechend zu slowen und somit die Gefahr von Buffs zu vermeiden. Der Boss lag ohne einen Toten und auch ohne Wipe.

War nicht besonders erfolgreich, aber man kann ja nicht immer die Supergruppen erwarten.

Dann Gestern Abend wieder angemeldet und nach ner Viertelstunde den Invite bekommen.

Es ging nach Tol vir (hero).

Nachdem der Heiler mich ziemlich barsch nach Kuchen fragte und ich ihn entsprechend versorgt hatte (bin ja nicht so, will ja dass er mich auch heilen kann), gings los. 

Auch hier wurde nicht markiert und es ging in einem ziemlichen Tempo durch die ersten Mobgruppen; warten wegen Manaregg (Kuchen essen) gab es nicht.

Nachdem die ersten Gruppen lagen, pullte der Tank den General. Alles in allem ein ziemlich chaotischer Kampf (ich war natürlich mal wieder das erklärte Opfer um an die Wand geklatscht zu werden, 3x hat er das mit mir gemacht) und recht schnell lagen zwei DD im Dreck. Ich lebte noch, obwohl ich zwischendurch immer wieder an der Wand hing.

Zusammen mit dem Tank und dem Heiler haben wir dann Husam noch runtergezergt.

Gleich nachdem er lag, kam vom Heiler der Spruch "eine solche Gruppe muss ich mir nicht antun" und er verliess die Ini (wenigstens hatte er noch bis zum Tod des Bosses durchgehalten), der Tank schloss sich stante pede an.

Tja, nachdem dann auch noch ein DD die Bude verlassen hatte, bin ich auch leicht gefrustet aus der Gruppe raus. 

Die Ungeduld der Leute ist schon sehr gross geworden, es wird ja nicht jeder mit Raidgear 85, da ist halt am Anfang der Schaden nicht soooo hoch.

Sorry für die wall of text, aber das musste mal wieder raus.


----------



## DeadAngel (13. Juli 2011)

Liegt daran das ich im Moment nichts witziges erlebe in Heros und ich glaube das liegt daran, das dort verstärkt mit mains wieder reingegangen wird, wegen der Tapferkeitspunkte.


----------



## Grobolus (13. Juli 2011)

Na, dann schreib ich auch mal wieder meine Erfahrungen der letzten Tage nieder :-)

Gestern schnell mit meinem DK-Twink (Frost) paar Abzeichen holen und für ne Hero-Instranz angemeldet, nach 7 Minuten kamm auch die Einladung und wir fanden uns in Burg Schattenfang (Irgendwie bekomme ich die Ini zu 80 %). Als Heiler ein Schamane dabei und als Tank ein Paladin. Ich schau mir die Leute am Anfang der Ini nicht an und schon gehts auch los. Tank pullt die ersten Mobs und nach kurzer Zeit habe ich von ein/zwei Hüpfern immer die Aggro, okay, denke mir weniger Böe man zieht von dennen ja auch schnell die Aggro, wenn der Tank ned so gut aufpasst. 

Und dann stehen wir auch schon vorm ersten Boss, der Tank stürmt auf ihn zu und heiler ist bei 50 % Mana, langt ja auch, zwar ned höfflich, aber warum nicht, Heilen muss man ja bei dem Kampf ned viel. Irgendwie hatte ich dass gefühl, der Tank, unterbricht den Hinrichtungsschub bestimmt nicht und will mir vorsichthalber mein Unterbrechen aufheben, der Heal wird Schmerz schon Decursen. Schmerz und Leid wird gecastet, der DD geht immer weiter runter und ich unterbreche dann doch einmal, bevor er umkippt. Daraufhin der Hinrichtungsschub, meine Befürchtung bewahrheitete sich, nach 3-4 Ticks hatte ich dann auch unterbrechen wieder frei :-)

Wir laufen weiter und es kommen ja einzelne Mobs, ich hau zwei bis drei mal drauf und hab die Aggro, naja langsammer machen halt. Nächster mob, ich warte 3-4 sekunden, laufe hin, werde gefeart, laufe wieder hin, mache fünf bis sechs schläge und habe wieder die Aggro :-( Daraufhin wisper ich mal den Heal an "Sry, ich mach schon langsam, irgendwie ist der Aggro-Aufbau vom Tank ned so des Wahre", heiler wispert zurück "ja, ich sehs, passt schon, du bekommst auch vom Mob weniger schaden als der Tank". Nachdem ich dann vom zweiten Boss die Aggro mehr als die hälfte der Zeit hatte habe ich mir auch mal das Equip des Tanks angeschaut, I-LVL war schon teilweise gut, aber GEMs oder VZs -> Fehlanzeige. Daraufhin ich mal ganz frech im Party-Channel "Tank, du machst es heilern ein ganzes Stück einfacher, wenn du dein Equip auch mit Edelsteinen und Verzauberungen pflegst". Daraufhin kamm im Party-Channel ein "Ja" vom Tank zurück (was genau das bedeutet, keine Ahnung, bei "Ja, Ja" hätte ich es gewusst *fg*), nach 2-3 Mobgruppen mischte sich dann der Heiler ein, nachdem DDs mehr aggro hatten als Tank "Und setz mal nen Totenkopf, wenn du mit der Aggro noch Probleme hast". Da wurde der Tank böse und antwortete mit einem "Haltet doch die Schnauze". 

Okay, ich gab mir ein bis zwei minuten bedenkzeit und beschloss, den Tank durch eine Ausschlusswahl von seinem hohen Ross herunterzuholen. Gab dann auch den schönen Text wo man bei der Ausschlusswahl eingeben kann "keine GEMs, keine VZs, keine Aggro, kein Durchziehen", anscheinend waren noch weitere Spieler meiner meinung und er flog. Ich schrieb im Party-Channel "Sry, aber ich konnts mir ned verkneifen, lieber 5 min warten als sowas". Was mich freute, war der Zuspruch der Gruppe "Hast recht, auch Tanks sind ersetzbar". Hat mir gut gefallen und ich habe dann angeboten, wenn wir in 5 Min keinen neuen Tank haben, logge ich um, ein anderer Spieler in der Gruppe ist ja auch von meinem Server. Nach 4 Min hatten wir dann aber ein Bärchen zugewissen bekommen, dieser schonmal die Gruppe mit "Hi" begrüsste (ist ja schon teilweise eine herausforderung). Wir liefen gemütlich in 10 Min die Ini zu Ende und jeder war Happy :-)


----------



## Metadron72 (13. Juli 2011)

Tomratz schrieb:


> leider hat der Tank vergessen, Valiona von der Gruppe wegzudrehen und wir kamen auch nicht mehr alle hinter sie



wenn sie da nicht was geändert haben, hast du glaub eher vergessen, das er sich nen "random" ziel aussucht, dort kurz hinguckt und auch den ae dorthin dann macht. genauso, wie in bot auch


----------



## Tomratz (14. Juli 2011)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> wenn sie da nicht was geändert haben, hast du glaub eher vergessen, das er sich nen "random" ziel aussucht, dort kurz hinguckt und auch den ae dorthin dann macht. genauso, wie in bot auch




*rotwerd*


----------



## Doofkatze (14. Juli 2011)

Vorgestern, DK Tanklein (352) und Magier (Gilde, recht frisch 85) in den Todesminen.

Wir sind drin, meine erste Frage, ob wer den Proto-Schnitter spielen kann. Keine Reaktion. Mit dem Text "keiner?" rannte ich in die erste Gruppe (den dicken Typen mit nem komischen Winzling in der Hand), als der Heiler erstmal die Gruppe verließ.

Den Kampf schafften wir glücklicherweise ohne Heiler, dennoch war ich natürlich nicht ganz glücklich über die Aktion. Ein DD ging direkt mit.

Warten...neuer Heiler, neuer DD. Wieder die Frage, als es gen Glubtok ging. Dieses mal meldete sich ein DD, sodass ich recht zuversichtlich war, die Instanz in nem angemessenen Tempo beenden zu können.

Nach recht kurzer Zeit standen wir dann am Schnitter, aber der DD stieg nicht ein. Erstmal den Trash gemacht, schließlich startet der Kampf ja noch nicht, wenn der letzte Gegnerschnitter vor dem Feindschnitter stirbt.

Der DD holte den Schnitter, stellte sich etwas abseits, nach Rdy-überprüfung (rdy? +) ging es dann auch los.

Feindschnitter gepullt. Direkt unten getankt, damit sich der Proto Dampfdruck holen kann. Der Proto steht doof rum. Es erscheint die erste Schlacke. Proto steht doof rum. Feindi geht in den Turbogang, ich verzieh mich auf die Mitte der Treppe. Proto greift nun Feindi an. Die Schlacke wird ignoriert, geht den Gang hoch, tötet den Melee-DD. Wir laufen raus, da der Proto nur den Feindschnitter schlägt. Proto stirbt, Feindi verfolgt uns. Resettet.

"Wenn du noch nicht den Proto gespielt hast, dann kann man das auch sagen"

Proto DD verlässt die Gruppe. Heiler verlässt die Gruppe. Auffüllen.

"kann wer den Proto spielen?" "+" des neuen DDs.

Wieder ganz genau die gleiche Situation, wieder geht ein DD (diesmal ein anderer als der, der gerade den Schnitter gespielt hat).

Ich weise meinen Gildie in den Schnitter ein (per TS), funktioniert natürlich direkt, obwohl er für nichts garantieren konnte.

Ich habe es auch hinterher nochmal im Gruppenchat geschrieben. "Ich reiße keinem den Kopf ab, wenn etwas nicht funktioniert. Wenn man allerdings keine Ahnung hat, sollte man sich nicht für eine Sonderaufgabe entscheiden und dann nichts sagen. Man kann alles auch erklären"

Der Rest der Instanz lief gewohnt flüssig. Abgesehen davon, das der neue DD noch 5 mal im Albtraum gestorben ist. (in jeder erdenklichen Position) und trotz Ansage noch mit dem Ableben von Vanessa hochgejagt wurde. Warum schreib ich überhaupt noch in der Bosserklärung davon? :-)


----------



## Littletall (14. Juli 2011)

Gestern entschieden sich meine Gildlinge, mal wieder einen Raid zu machen. Da sich aber nur 6 Leute innerhalb der Gilde fanden, mussten wir Randoms mitnehmen.

Vier Stück gefunden und es war wunderbar.

Wir haben uns zuerst an BDZ probiert, mussten aber aufgeben, da eine echt fiese Drachenkombi da war (Sturm, Nether, Schiefer), was unseren Tanks zuviel wurde (sie sind noch recht neu im Tanken von Raids, falls sich wer wundern sollte ^^). Also entschieden wir uns, wenigstens mal Magmaul zu legen. Bis auf einen, der seine ID für PSA behalten musste, gingen auch alle mit. Ein neuer DD war schnell gefunden. Magmal lag nach zwei Wipes. War mal wieder ein richtig epischer Kampf mit ner Menge Toten am Ende und einem Wurm, der nach der zweiten Kopfphase mit 1 % HP noch runtergeklatscht wurde.

Danach musste der Raid aus Zeitmangel aufgelöst werden.

Aber echt super, so ne liebe, lockere Gruppe gehabt. Und der Todesritter durfte das Schwert von Magmaul mitnehmen.


----------



## Snee (14. Juli 2011)

Seit ich vor einigen Monaten mal mit nem Twink als Random bei ner Gildengruppe BDZ mitgelaufen bin (nur Halfus damals gelegt) hab ich bei mir im Kalender jede Woche mindestens drei Einladungen von der Truppe. War ein sehr netter Abend, auch wenn das spielerische Niveau deutlich zu wünschen lies. Aber die Stimmung war halt echt locker, es wurde viel gelacht... Vor einigen Tagen wurde ich vom Leiter der Truppe erneut angesprochen, ob ich nicht als DD PSA mitkommen möchte. Da ich eigentlich mit 3 Leuten ausm Stamm noch ein bissl PVP rocken wollte musste ich leider mal wieder ablehnen. Auf die Frage, was denn noch alles fehlen würde ergab es sich dann aber, dass wir vier die passende Ergänzung für ihre 6 Leute fürn Raid wären. Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: auch die drei anderen hatten Lust auf nen entspannten Raid, so dass wir dann gemeinsam mitgelaufen sind (ID egal, da der Stamm FL geht). 
Mit Ausnahme von Nefarian wurde jeder Boss firsttry gelegt und das längste an dem Abend waren meine verwirrten Bosserklärungen (mhhh... was macht der nochgleich im normalen Modus... kommt das nur im hardmode vor...etc.). Für mich und die Jungs ausm Stamm wars nen total entspannter Abend mit sehr viel Unfug und Co. Für die Gildengruppe aber war es ein unvergleichliches Erlebnis. Sie waren bislang selber nur wenige male über Magmaul und Omnotron hinausgekommen und mit Ausnahme von Atramedes waren alle Kämpfe totale Unbekannte für sie. Die Freude über die erfolgreichen Bosskämpfe und den Loot waren unbeschreiblich und der Jubel am Ende des Abends unvergleichlich. 

Was sagt mir das: es muss nicht immer das eigene höher, weiter, besser oder schneller sein, was einem - auch wenns nur ein Spiel ist - ein gutes Gefühl gibt. Der Abend wird mir jedenfalls noch sehr lange in Erinnerung bleiben! Auch in nem Spiel wie WOW ist ne helfende Hand immer noch besser als eine nehmende... Das was ich am Ende bekommen habe ist mir jedenfalls 10 mal mehr Wert als jeder noch so epische Loot. War ein bissl in Vergessenheit geraten und zum Glück rechtzeitig wieder wachgeschüttelt. In diesem Sinn: sei kein Schwein und zum Helfen dir nicht zu fein ;-)


----------



## Metadron72 (14. Juli 2011)

Snee schrieb:


> Seit ich vor einigen Monaten mal



das problem ist halt ne grp zu finden die zwar spielerisch schlecht ist aber sonst nett, meist erwischt man ja schlecht spielende flame gruppen :-(
wenn ich vorher wüsste das es so eine grp ist wie deine, würde ich auch gern ma wieder random helfen.

und ja, dadurch dass ihr ihnen geholfen habt, ist es ja nicht nur einmalig gewesen, sondern das wissen um die bosse werden sie behalten. wenn sie dann mal wieder nur intern gehen. von daher, tolle sache


----------



## Pulmi (14. Juli 2011)

auch mal wieder was ärgerliches. mit twink nen ini gemacht im 40er bereich. sind gut durch gekommen und am ende dropten feine jägerarmschienen. da ich jäger bin natürlich bedarf. hatte noch welche aus den anfangsgebiet. NATÜRLICH macht das bäumchen auch b und der pala ebenfalls. die druidin gewinnt das teil. ich frag höflich ob ich die denn nicht haben könnte da sie sie ja eh nicht tragen könnt.

nein die brauch sie für ihren kollegen den pala. fein. 

ich finds ne frechheit. erstens kann der pala nix damit anfangen da er platte trägt und dann auch noch bew. drauf.  hätt er jetzt alleine gewürfelt und sie bekommen hätt ich es ja noch als fehler abgetan. ich bin am anfang meiner karriere auch mit allerlei mist rumgerannt. und wusste nicht welche werte gut für einen sind. aber das ist ja schon berechnung und ich finds ne sauerei. hab mir in der situation gewünscht das dieses tauschen von items nie eingeführt worden wäre. naja bin dann kommentarlos aus der gruppe. 

im grunde war es mir auch egal das ich es nicht bekommen hab. in dem lvl tauscht man eh schneller aus wie man gucken kann. aber die tatsache wie es gelaufen ist find ich frech.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

andere geschichte auch mit nem twink (pala). auch so im 40er bereich. es dropt was (platte), was mein twink gebrauchen konnte. ich mach b und werd prompt vom hexer angeschissen was mir noob einfällt einfach b zu machen und wenn ich mir das erlaube das dann ja wohl jeder machen könnt. ich wust gar nicht wie mir geschieht. hab noch gesagt das ich das brauchen kann und deswegen auch b mach. schwubsdiwubs wurd ich aus der gruppe gekickt.



irgendwie erleb ich mit den twinks immer die unglaublichsten dinge. mit dem main hab ich selten probleme in rnd-gruppen.


----------



## Schnatti (14. Juli 2011)

Grade mit meinem MiniTwink (Krieger, 20) Burg Schattenfang gelandet
Als Tank mach ich den meisten Schaden, ist nicht schlimm hab ja durch Verwunden und Donnerknall Kombi einen guten AoE Vorteil
Die DDs pullen Mobs, 2mal nehm ich ab dannach sag ich das ich dies nicht mehr mache. Mag jeder davon halten was er will aber ich mag weder den Stress der dadurch entsteht noch finde ich das das Aufgabe eines DDs ist. 3 Bosse liegen, der Schurke würfelt mir zwar den Stärkering vom 2ten Boss weg, gibt ihn mir aber nach der Aufforderung vom Heiler. Ich noch fix gesagt das BEwegl. für ihn besser wäre und auf zum 3ten Boss. Auch dieser liegt, Heiler geht AFK, Schami rennt weiter und pullt. 
Der Mob fällt, Heiler sagt re...ich wb..renne weiter und 
"Ihr wurdet aus der Gruppe entfernt"
Hä?


----------



## Valdrasiala (14. Juli 2011)

Schnatti, Du warst nicht schnell genug. Als Tank in Lowlevel-Instanzen ist es scheinbar inzwischen Pflicht, den Endboss noch VOR dem ersten Mob zu pullen, danach die Aggro von allen Mobs der Instanz tadellos zu halten und mit afk-Heiler NICHT aus den Schuhen zu kippen.

Da die DDs leider nicht mehr sterblich sind aufgrund Nerfs/Erbstück-Gear im Lowlevel, denkt auch ein Priester, er könne dort Tank spielen. Einfach ignorieren und neu anmelden, dann haste meistens ne andere, viel nettere Gruppe.


----------



## Kyrador (14. Juli 2011)

Schnatti schrieb:


> "Ihr wurdet aus der Gruppe entfernt"
> Hä?



Das geht ganz einfach: jemand hat einen Votekick initiiert (vorbehaltlich der Schurke) und die anderen Gruppenmitglieder haben brain-afk einfach Ja gedrückt. Wer schaut dich heute noch an, was in so einem aufploppendem Fenster steht?


----------



## aufgeraucht (14. Juli 2011)

Pulmi schrieb:


> hab mir in der situation gewünscht das dieses tauschen von items nie eingeführt worden wäre.



So schlecht finde ich das nicht, obwohl ich es nur zweimal genutzt hatte.
Einmal hatte ein Schurke einen Bogen für meinen Jäger wieder rausgerückt. Und kürzlich hatte ich mit meinem Mage einen Zauberstab erwürfelt und das Teil dann an den Heiler weitergegeben, da er wirklich absolutes Würfelpech hatte in der gesamten Ini und die paar zusätzlichen Int zu meinem alten Zauberstab nicht nennenswert waren.

Ich finde es schade, dass man in den lowlevel-Instanzen auf restlos alles würfeln kann und erst mit BC eine Beschränkung kommt.


----------



## Schnatti (14. Juli 2011)

@ Kryador
Das WIE ist mir bekannt.....das Warum entzieht sich mir


----------



## aufgeraucht (14. Juli 2011)

Schnatti schrieb:


> @ Kryador
> Das WIE ist mir bekannt.....das Warum entzieht sich mir



Auch das Warum hat Kyrador erklärt:



Kyrador schrieb:


> brain-afk einfach Ja gedrückt. Wer schaut dich heute noch an, was in so einem aufploppendem Fenster steht?


----------



## Kyrador (14. Juli 2011)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Auch das Warum hat Kyrador erklärt:



Eigentlich ist das, was du gequotet hast, dass WIE  und das WARUM... tja, vielleicht war der Schurke angepisst wegen dem Ring? Vielleicht fand jemand deine Nase zu lang? Rausfinden wirst du es nicht mehr. Ignorier es einfach. Wenn du in deinen Augen nichts falsch gemacht hast, dann steh einfach drüber und lass dich von sowas nicht ärgern.


----------



## emotionaal (14. Juli 2011)

Ich lese den Thread sehr gerne habe zwar selber immer wieder Tolle geschichten aber was mir heute passiert ist glaub ich selbst nicht,

alles fing mit ner Rnd Normalen Hero (Hallen des Ursprungs) mit meinem Priest als Heiler der überequipt für ne normale ini ist an.
Alle waren Nett haben sich begrüßt und beim ersten Mob wurde auch CC gesetzt das leider rausgeholt wurde an.
Ab diesem Zeitpunkt ging es steil abwärts da zuerst der Hexer in der GRP geflamed wurde weil er einen Debuff für den er relativ wenig kann (AoE hab ich mir sagen lassen)
der keinen Schaden anrichtet auf dem CC hatte und diesen somit rausgeholt haben soll.
Nach bestimmt ner halben Minute hab ich dann im Chat erwähnt das es doch nicht allzuschlimm sei und wir gerne komplett ohne CCs spielen können
worauf der Tank Itmlvl 356 erstmal nett gelacht hat mit dem Kommentar " Na das wolln wir ja mal sehn wie du das heilst", worauf er instant in die 2te Grp gestürmt ist,
wie erwartet war es trozdem leicht zu heilen auch wenn ich nicht dauerhaft smiten konnte und hin und wieder mal nen richtigen Cast auf nen DD setzten musste.

Dann beim ersten Boss lief einiges Schief, ein DD starb aus mir unerklärlichen Gründen, beim zweiten Schalter wollte der Tank scheinbar die adds unten killen wobei aber ein DD oben bereits
unterbrochen hatte (ich war auch schon oben) der Boss rauskam und mal eben die Grp in Stücke zeriss.

.....Nachdem der Boss gelegt wurde und der Trash zu dem Großen Tor gelegt wurde (mit den Trogs und den 4 Elementaren) hab ich etwas spöttisch geschrieben "Und wie siehts jetzt mit der Heilung aus?", daraufhin rastete der Tank komplett aus. Das Tor öffnete sich ein DD fragte nach dem Erfolg da war der Tank aber bereits dabei ALLE Trogs aus dem Raum zu holen und zu Tanken während er im Grp chat fragte wie es denn mit der Heilung aussieht, naja die Trogs sind lange keine Gefahr mehr niemand ist gestorben Tank war dauerhaft oben also schrieb ich: "Ziemlich Gut".
Ein Grund für den Flammenelementar zu pullen die Aggro einem DD zu geben zum Luftelementar zu rennen alle Trogs auf dem Weg mitzunehmen inklusive Trogs und Elementar zurückzukommen alle zu spoten und schön den Rücken hinzudrehen, nach einem Schild und 3 Flashheals ist der Tank dann gestorben, der Luftelementar hat kurz vor seinem Tot noch 1 DD mitgenommen und die Troggs konnten auch gerade noch vor ihrem Ableben einen weiteren DD mitnehmen.

Da standen dann ein Pala-DD und ich vor nem 75% Feuerelementar, eine Gefühlte halbe Stunde später als ich auf kleine Heilungen umgestiegen bin und das Mana dann doch etwas knapp wurde haben wir den Elementar doch noch gelegt, ich hab die DDS gerezt und dem Tank gesagt er könne gefälligst selbst reinlaufen wobei sich dann leider ein DD erbarmt hat ihn zu rezzen.

Daraufhin hat der Tank mich erstmal geflamed das ich ja zum Ende hin sogut wie OOM war (wobei die ersten Trinkets gerade wieder Rdy waren  ) und ich ihn sterben lassen hab, auserdem hat er gemeint das auf mich noch weit größere Herausforderungen warten.

Diese Herausforderung war dann einen Tank im DD-Spec mit DD-Gear durch nen Boss der ne Gefühlte Critchance von 100% hat zu heilen was komischerweise genauso wie das Aggrohalten gut funktioniert hat.

Dann gings Glücklicherweise direkt zum Endboss der Ini wobei ich den Tank mit Absicht beim Trash davor sterben lassen hab und dann die restlichen dds oben gehalten habe.
Beim Endboss war aber auch das Ende erreicht, der "Tank" in DD-Spec ohne Schild hat nämlich ne gute Critreihe abbekommen und ist Gestorben, ihm hinterher die Ganze grp und dann ging die Sacher erst richtig los da ich bis hier hin eigentlich ganz gelassen war.
Ich sagte dem Tank das er gefälligst den letzten Boss noch richtig spielen sollte was ihn aber wenig interessiert hat da der Boss schon wieder gepullt wurde.--->Wipe

Und dann kommt das was mich an der Community in WoW am meisten aufregt, ich hab ne Ausschlusswahl gegen den Tank wegen dem Spec und Gear gestartet---> Abgelehnt
mit nem Flame von einem DD das es total egal wäre ob der Tank mit ner 2-Handwaffe rumrennt oder sogar Nackt tankt da es ja trozdem möglich sei ihn zu heilen und solange er die Aggro hällt wäre es ja sowieso Total egal und ich soll mich nicht so anstellen.
Nach einem weiteren Kickvoteversuch von mir mit der Frage ob man sich eigentlich sowas von jemandem bieten lassen muss nur weil er ein Tankzeichen überm Kopf hat wurde wieder abgelehnt und anschließend sofort ein Kickvote gegen mich gestartet was natürlich da ich nur Heiler bin der ja gleich erstetzt ist sofort angenommen wurde.

Mich kotzt soetwas dermasen an, nur weil einer ein Tank (oder auch nicht) ist darf der sich alles Erlauben unt Tun und Lassen was er will... 
so inzwischen bin ich wieder auf nem Ruhigen Lvl nach dem Wall of Text und ich glaube ich Wage mich in noch eine Inni, mit der Gilde diesesmal

oder aber mit meinem Dudu-Tank, natürlich vorher noch schnell Tankspec verlernen Tankgear wegwerfen als Tank anmelden DD-Kickvoten und dann als DD in einer fertigen grp 5minuten auf nen neuen Tank warten.... kann ja als Tank eh tun was ich will......


----------



## odinxd (15. Juli 2011)

emotionaal schrieb:


> ...



Das ist echt mal ne harte Nummer, finds auch irgendwie Mist das die Tanks sich derzeit soviel erlauben können, und das des meistens auch respektiert wird. 

Ist die Regelung nicht mittlerweile auch so, dass wenn mitten in der Ini der Tank abhaut, oder gekickt wird, die Gruppe Relativ weit oben in der Such-Priorität eingereit wird? Hatte das auch öfter das die Tanks verschwinden, und es hatte keine 2 Minuten gedauert da gabs nen neuen...

Zu meinen Zeiten, als ich meinen Krieger aktiv als Tank spielte, hab ich mich nie wie ein kleiner König aufgeführt der meint: "Alles tanzt nach meiner Pfeife oder ich leave, mimimi...". Ich habe meine Gruppen immer mit Respekt behandelt, schliesslich bin ich ein Teil der Gruppe und nicht der einzig wichtige Teil davon. Die Runs waren auch immer freundlich. Wie du mir, so ich dir. Sollten sich manche Tanks mal zu Gedächtnis führen... und einige DDs auch die in solchen Situationen den Schwanz einkneifen.

Waren der Tank und die DDs vom selben Server?^^


----------



## Aun (15. Juli 2011)

tjo hab da auch ein paar kleine geschichten.

1. gruppe: warritank, ich(hexe), dk, magier, priester 
zg jin´do: 4 wipes. weil außer dem tank und mir die anderen 3 es net gebacken bekamen sich auch nur in die nähe einer kuppel zu stellen. und es kam wie es kommen musste genau diese 3 mitm brett vorm kopp wurden immer angesprungen. 2 auschlussverfahren später. kill in 1 min 56 sekunden.....

2. gruppe von heute nacht: palatank, ich (katze), schamane, mage, Priester heiler
wir machten speedrun, so sah es jedenfalls aus, da der timer nach nalorak auf 15 min stand. weiter zum ersten späher.
ABER puste kuchen. was macht der priester? sitzt am seh um seine sage und schreibe 10 hexerstecken zu verpulvern. der timer läuft, die gruppe wird nervös fragt, whispert, rennt hin was da los is. und zack is der priester aus der gruppe. also leute gibts... da is mir echt der kragen geplatzt, solchen wird ich im rl sofort eine scheuern. als ob man die frösche nicht nachm run machen kann..... boar. natürlich hat sich die grp aufgelöst, da nach 5 mins kein heiler dazu kam.


----------



## Doofkatze (15. Juli 2011)

Zu 2. : Es war offenbar kein Speedrun abgesprochen. Nur weil ihr Gas gebt, heißt das nicht, das es deshalb einer ist. Ich würde mir den Stress auch nicht unbedingt antun wollen, nur weil ein Timer günstig läuft.


----------



## TheGui (15. Juli 2011)

Aun schrieb:


> 2. gruppe von heute nacht: palatank, ich (katze), schamane, mage, Priester heiler
> wir machten speedrun, so sah es jedenfalls aus, da der timer nach nalorak auf 15 min stand. weiter zum ersten späher.
> ABER puste kuchen. was macht der priester? sitzt am seh um seine sage und schreibe 10 hexerstecken zu verpulvern. der timer läuft, die gruppe wird nervös fragt, whispert, rennt hin was da los is. und zack is der priester aus der gruppe. also leute gibts... da is mir echt der kragen geplatzt, solchen wird ich im rl sofort eine scheuern. als ob man die frösche nicht nachm run machen kann..... boar. natürlich hat sich die grp aufgelöst, da nach 5 mins kein heiler dazu kam.



hahahaha xD das kenn ich... unser angehende aber nicht abgesprochene Timerun is auch an nem kurz AFK gehenden Pristerheiler 7min vor Ende gescheitert xD


----------



## bkeleanor (15. Juli 2011)

Fröstler schrieb:


> Und man muss schon sagen, es sind immer mehr die Tanks, die sich "möchtegernhaft" benehmen..



signed
als heiler wird ja mittlerweile alles von einem verlangt (heilen, zauberunterbrechen, CC setzen, dispellen) das ganze ohne fehler sprich verlust eines teammembers...aber die tank kriegen ein zusatz item wenn sie sich für eine instanz anmelden. WTF sag ich nur.

meine tanks in meine 4 heros gestern haben trotz bitten meinerseits alle boss ausgelassen oder gleich geleaved bei denen was für mich droppen hätte können.


----------



## emotionaal (15. Juli 2011)

Ich kann deinen Unmut über dieses Verhalten durchaus verstehen , 
allerding ist es jedem Spieler selber überlassen für was er sich anmeldet und was er im Endeffekt auch macht. 
Im Sinne der Gemeinschaft der Gruppe sollte jeder seine ausgewählte Rolle erfüllen.

Das meint ein GM dazu, und naja wenn ich das nächste mal nen scheiß Tag habe und andere Leiden sehen will weis ich ja was ich machen kann.....


----------



## Danida (15. Juli 2011)

Ich lese den Thread hier auch mehr oder minder regelmäßig, aber was ich gestern Nacht erlebt habe war unglaublich (Achtung Wall-Of-Text):

RND - Zul'Aman: DK-Tank, Schami-Heal (beide von Tirion aus einer Gilde), Mage und Pala-DD(von irgendeinem anderen Server) und meine Wenigkeit (Jägerlein). 
Noch vor dem ersten Boss wird klar das dies kein Time-Run wird.
Ich denke mir "Super, ist sowieso schon spät und die Konzentration läßt auch langsam nach. Lieber in aller Ruhe wipefrei durch die Ini". 
Spätestens nach dem zweiten Boss wird mir klar: "OK gute Einschätzung vom Tank und Heal, mit dem Schaden wären wir sowieso nicht weit gekommen". 
Aber prinzipiell läuft eigentlich alles geschmeidig ab. Der Tank fragt vor jedem Boss noch mal alle, ob sie die Taktik kennen und wie er was gerne hätte. 
So geht es wipefrei durch die Ini. Hin und wieder fallen der Pala und der Mage um und der Heal und der Tank weisen sie auf einige Fehler hin. 
"Du solltest schon den Mop angreifen den ich tanke^^" und "In Feuer stehen tut Aua!!". 
"Oh Oh, denke ich mir wenn das mal nicht wieder zu Flames und dem typischen rumgezicke führt". 
Aber nein die beiden DDs bedanken sich für die Tipps, entschuldigen sich für die Fehler und alles ist entspannt.

Den guten Daakara erledigen wir in der für mich einfachsten Version Bär/Adler und alle sind glücklich.

Der Tank fragt ob wir noch eine machen wollen. 
"Es ist 23:40, morgen muss ich zwar wieder früh raus, aber was solls ich bin dabei".
 Nach einer Raucherpause geht's dann auch schon los mit ZG.


Der Heal gibt den beiden DDs ein How-To wie man sein Interface einstellt um das Ziel vom Tank zu sehen. Die Beiden DDs geben zu, das sie die Ini nicht so gut kennen. 
Alles friedlich, die beiden nehmen sich Zeit und erklären wirklich jeden Kampf, die unterschiedlichen Kessel usw. usw. 

Ich whisper den Tank an, dass man so geduldige Leute wie sie selten sieht und dass ich das toll finde wie sie den beiden helfen. 
 Der Tank bedankt sich und merkt an, dass man solche Leute wie die beiden aber auch selten treffen würde^^.

Bei Gri'lek bekommen wir dann zum ersten mal wirkliche Schwierigkeiten. 
Der Tank wird verfolgt kommt aber nicht schnell genug weg und geht instant down. Der Pala hat sich schon vorher in den Risslinien verabschiedet. 
Der Shami, mein Wölfchen, der Mage und ich spielen Aggro-Ping-Pong im Doppel mit Rundlauf und schaffen es den Boss zu legen. 

Bei Kilnara schafft es der Pala nicht zu unterbrechen, aber der Heiler gibt sein Bestes und wir überstehen - wenigstens fast alle - lebend den Kampf.
Immer noch kein murren...

Bei Zanzil kommt es dann wie es kommen musste: der erste Wipe. Ausser mir geht keiner auf den Berserker obwohl es vorher angesagt wurde. 
Der Blick auf mein Recount besagt allerdings auch, dass der Gesamtschaden generell immer noch ausbaufähig ist.
"Was solls, sagen wir halt Bob hallo und weiter gehts." 
Der zweite Try ist auch sehr knapp, aber der gute liegt dann doch. Die üblichen verdächtigen werden aufgekrazt undweiter gehts. 

Was jetzt kommt dürfte jedem klar sein, der die Ini schon mal von Innnen gesehen hat... Dank Totstellen und Massenwiederbelebung werden es 
genaugenommen dann doch nicht so viele Wipes aber ich arbeite trotzdem fleißig weiter an dem Gildenerfolg 
"Das läppert sich ganz schön zusammen". 

Weiterhin gibt es kein rumgeflame oder rumgezicke. Heal und Tank geben Tipps und ich meinen Senf dazu.
Aus den Wolken raus. Immer nahe an der Kette stehen. Dem Heiler die Adds vom Hintern nehmen...

Es ist 1:40 ich whisper den Heiler an, da ich eigentlich keinen großen Fortschritt sehe wie lange sie gedenken es noch versuchen zu wollen, 
da meldet sich der Mage und meint er würde seinen Platz abgeben, der Kampf sei eine Spur zur hart für ihn. 
Wir verabschieden uns nett und suchen einen neuen DD. 
"Damit hat sich ja schon ein Teil des Problems gelöst^^" antwortet mir der Heiler.

Der nächste Mage kommt, ich glaube eingeladen von dem Heal und Tank-Duo und wir versuchen es noch einmal. 
Die dritte Kette ist schon frei, das erwischt es wieder Tank und Heiler und kurz darauf auch mich. Der neue Mage schafft es auch nicht 
mehr die Kette runterzubekommen und wir laufen wieder rein. 

In der Zwischenzeit ist es nach 2:00 und ich sage Bescheid, dass dies mein Letzter try wird, da ich Morgens relativ früh raus muss. 
Diesmal ist es wirklich knapp. Ich verabschiede mich -irgendwann muss es ja auch mal Schluß sein-. 
Da whispern mich der Tank und der Stehauf-Pala an ich sollte doch noch bleiben.
Unser rosa Freund beschwert sich weiterhin bei mir, dass der Heiler sich ja dauernd beschweren würde und das er 
den Boss schon 15 mal gelegt hätte und nur 1 oder 2 mal Probleme dabei gehabt hätte.
"OK" denke ich mir,"das ist ein besserer Schnitt als bei mir. 
Von 25 Kills haben 
vlt. 5 beim ersten mal geklappt 
weitere 15 beim zweiten bis vierten, 
und über die restlichen 5 könnte ich Bücher schreiben die ich nicht lesen will"

Der neue Mage fragt den Pala ob er auch weiß was er zu tun hat, da erscheint die gleiche Aussage im Grp-Chat. 
Ein kleiner Wortwechsel entwickelt sich zwischen dem Mage und dem Pala. Ich versuche noch deeskalierend einzugreifen aber dann kommt ein Flame 
vom Pala an den Schami und er solle doch weniger kritisieren und mehr heilen und es könnte ja nicht angehen, dass er bei diesem einfachen 
Kampf Probleme hat uns am leben zu halten.

Mage macht Kickvote auf Pala -> ich nehme an -> Fury bekommen -> First-Try -> Kein Toter ->
 Noch weitere 10 min eine nette Unterhaltung mit zwei wirklich netten leuten von Tirion über Geduld, Hilfsbereitschaftund Dankbarkeit geführt...


----------



## Jinthalor (16. Juli 2011)

emotionaal schrieb:


> Ich lese den Thread sehr gerne habe zwar selber immer wieder Tolle geschichten aber was mir heute passiert ist glaub ich selbst nicht,
> 
> .....
> 
> oder aber mit meinem Dudu-Tank, natürlich vorher noch schnell Tankspec verlernen Tankgear wegwerfen als Tank anmelden DD-Kickvoten und dann als DD in einer fertigen grp 5minuten auf nen neuen Tank warten.... kann ja als Tank eh tun was ich will......




Ich hab die Lösung für dein Problem !

Hatte letztens auch so einen wiederspensitgen Tank der einfach nicht machen wollte was ich(Schami-Heal) ansagte. 
Lösung:

Starte eine Ausschlusswahl gegen einen DD und lad einen Tank aus deiner Gilde ein ! Klappt prima und der andere Tank steht doof da!


----------



## Parzifall (16. Juli 2011)

Jinthalor schrieb:


> Ich hab die Lösung für dein Problem !
> 
> Hatte letztens auch so einen wiederspensitgen Tank der einfach nicht machen wollte was ich(Schami-Heal) ansagte.
> Lösung:
> ...



Ganz toll Kindergarten oder was, zumal was kann der DD dafür!


----------



## sensêij1988 (16. Juli 2011)

Jinthalor schrieb:


> Ich hab die Lösung für dein Problem !
> 
> Hatte letztens auch so einen wiederspensitgen Tank der einfach nicht machen wollte was ich(Schami-Heal) ansagte.
> Lösung:
> ...



dann kannste aiuch den tank kicken und nen Gildentank laden...


jemand unbeteiligtes für das Verhalten des Tanks zu bestrafen ist das selber Niveau wie das rumgezicke des Tanks


----------



## Doofkatze (18. Juli 2011)

Mir wird ja immer wieder nachgesagt, das ich zu viel kicke...Gestern war Gildentag, 6 heroische Instanzen, von denen ich mal wieder nicht alle getankt habe. Wir waren leider nur zu viert, mussten also regelmäßig einen Random mitnehmen.

In einer war ein Jäger. 326er Gear, 4 Caster Items, Int gesockelt, 4k DPS. Dieser ging irgendwann offline.

In einer anderen ein Krieger. 318er Gear, 2 Caster Items, 5 PVP Items (jeweils 352) Rest war grünes Zeug aus Vashjir oder Hyjal mit 278er Schnitt. Die Sockelungen reichten von 12 Hit bis hin zu 40 Intelligenz, auf der Brust 100 Mana und selbstverständlich hat er auch so gespielt. Spottend bei Ozruk.

Ein Palatank, den man nicht beim laufen die Füße besohlen konnte, da er stand. Der Rekord waren nach einer Gruppe 11 Schilde, die gegeben wurden und ausgelaufen sind, bevor der Tank zur nächsten Gruppe gelaufen ist. Er lief vor, stellte sich hin, wartete auf das nächste Schild und...auf das nächste Schild. 15 Sekunden sind ja auch so kurz. Schließlich musste er sich verabschieden, nachdem er den General am Spawn des kranken Mobs tankte und selbst nach Erklärung diesen zu sich spottete und AE-Schaden verteilte.

Es waren nur 6 Instanzen...

Gestern Abend war ich dann erstmalig im FL Trash. Ohne jemanden beleidigen zu wollen, weil es wirklich spaßig und unterhaltsam war: Es war "die" Seniorentruppe.
Ständig sich darüber beschwerend, das die Gegner ja echt schlimm sind, weil sie Leute anstürmen und Schaden verursachen...oder fearen...
Auseinanderstehen als Lebensaufgabe. Man kann es 7-8 mal sagen, schließlich steht ein Pulk aus 6 Leuten immer noch zusammen und werden gleichzeitig angerannt. 
Skorpione explodieren, wenn sie sterben? Treffen alles, was in 10 Meter Entfernung steht? Wipefaktor! Bei 6 Castern. Ohne Melees.
Mit Verlaub, sogern ich zugehört habe und mitgearbeitet habe, es war wirklich schlimm, was spielerisch gelaufen ist.


----------



## Bighawk1974 (18. Juli 2011)

Also bei vielen Tanks hat man das Gefühl, dass Sie gerade auf einen Höhenflug sind, so wie die sich teilweise benehmen. War mit meinen Mage in Thron der Gezeiten. Waren bei der zweiten Mobgruppe, die sich immer wieder selber hochheilte. Kommentar von Tank: "Könnt ihr nicht mal unterbrechen? Aber Hauptsache das Equip in den Arsch geschoben bekommen." Ich fand das unangebracht, ersten war noch ein Schurke und DK dabei, die unterbrechen konnten und er Selber als Krieger auch. 

Was der Krieger aber nicht tat. Als nächstes beim, beim ersten Boss tankt der Krieger den Boss an, wir DD machen Damage und der Krieger nimmt sich aus dem Spiel in dem er die Gruppe verläßt. Da frage ich mich wirklich was das soll? Nur weil eine Mobgruppe nicht so schnell umgehauen wurden ist, wie er sich das Vorgestellt hat? Ist ziemlich armseelig wie ich finde. Noch ist WOW ein Gruppenspiel.


----------



## Valdrasiala (18. Juli 2011)

Gestern Abend hatte ich noch etwas Zeit, bevor ich ins Bettchen wollte. Also nochmal für eine "normale" Hero angemeldet mit meinem Heiler.

Grim Batol. Mit Randoms. Mir wurde etwas flau im Magen. Kurz Tank angeguckt, grün grün grün grün PvP PvP PvP - oh je... 

Ich sags mal so: 13k Heilung reichen einfach nicht, wenn der Tank so ausgerüstet ist, keine Aggro halten kann, kein CC genutzt ... ääähm... nein, jedes versuchte CC wieder geöffnet wird und somit mehr Heilung in die DDs gepumpt werden muß als normalerweise der Fall ist.

Nachdem der Tank dann auch noch eine der Gruppen zusätzlich bodygepullt hatte, verlies er die Gruppe mit den Worten "FU ihr Spastis". Da hatte also das WoW-Tourette-Syndrom wiedermal zugeschlagen. Ein Ticket und einen Tank später standen wir dann am ersten Boss. Neuer Tank, Ausrüstungscheck. Siehe oben... also grün grün grün grün PvP PvP PvP. Ich sehe selten DK-Tanks, die ohne Knochenschild herumlaufen. *seufz*

Aber naja, Versuch war es dennoch wert. Der Tank war scheinbar noch nie in der Instanz, fragt, was er zu beachten hätte, ich erkläre es kurz, sage ihm auch, WO er tanken soll (wegen den lila Adds).

Was macht der Tank? Ihr dürft mal raten... Richtig. Zieht den Boss GENAU zum Spawnpunkt der lila Adds. Enrage -> Wipe. Mit gutem Equip und Nutzung vom Blutschild, Knochenschild etc kann man das ja noch heilen, aber nicht bei einem  solchen Tank...

Zweiter Versuch, erneute Erklärung mit den Worten vom Tank "Ok, hab verstanden".Resultat könnt Ihr Euch denken. Nein, hatte er nämlich nicht, denn der Boss stand wieder an dem Punkt, wo die Adds runterkommen. *freufreu* Ich bin dann aus der Gruppe, länger hätte ich das nicht durchgehalten... 

Kurz 3 Gildies eingelanden, random angemeldet, wieder Grim Batol und in 21 Minuten durchgewesen.


----------



## Doofkatze (18. Juli 2011)

Wie sich die Ergebniss doch gleichen können Valdi...

verschiedene Server, verschiedene Fraktion und dennoch die gleichen Erlebnisse.


----------



## Duselette (18. Juli 2011)

Bighawk1974 schrieb:


> Also bei vielen Tanks hat man das Gefühl, dass Sie gerade auf einen Höhenflug sind, so wie die sich teilweise benehmen. War mit meinen Mage in Thron der Gezeiten. Waren bei der zweiten Mobgruppe, die sich immer wieder selber hochheilte. Kommentar von Tank: "Könnt ihr nicht mal unterbrechen? Aber Hauptsache das Equip in den Arsch geschoben bekommen." Ich fand das unangebracht, ersten war noch ein Schurke und DK dabei, die unterbrechen konnten und er Selber als Krieger auch.



ganz ehrlich: wenn du noch 2 dds hast die unterbrechen dann kann, aber soll der tank es nicht. somit ist seine reaktion zwar unschön, aber angebracht. 

Ich sehe es nicht ein, wenn ich tanke:

aggro zu halten
den boss ggf. zu bewegen
zu unterbrechen
und mehr schaden zu machen als manch ein DD
und mich mit einer unfähigen gruppe rumzuärgern
und nein, unfähig meine ich nicht gerade frische 85er, sondern leute die voll episch rumrennen und es nicht gebacken zu bekommen, mal einen bossfähigkeit zu unterbrechen oder im schaden unter dem tank zu liegen...


----------



## Doofkatze (18. Juli 2011)

Duselette schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich: wenn du noch 2 dds hast die unterbrechen dann kann, aber soll der tank es nicht. somit ist seine reaktion zwar unschön, aber angebracht.
> 
> Ich sehe es nicht ein, wenn ich tanke:
> 
> ...



fixed

All das macht einen guten Tank aus.

So ärgerlich es auch ist, wenn wir mal wieder "alles selbst" machen müssen: wenigstens geht es nicht schief.

Versteh mich nicht falsch. Auch ich finde es ärgerlich, mal wieder alles selbstmachen zu müssen, aber unterbrochen ist wenigstens unterbrochen.

Auch wenn es wieder mal voreingenommen klingt, ich glaube, dieses aktuelle Gebilde hat was mit dem Ferienanfang zu tun.

Nicht tankfähige Tanks, ungepflegte Equipments, keine Preisgabe, das man die Instanzen nicht kennt und Erklärungen benötigen würde.
So schön auch die Wartezeiten derzeit sind (10 Minuten als DD), so grausam sind auch viele Gruppen. Ich bin recht froh, wenn ich mal eine Gruppe erlebe, wo man "normal" durch die Instanz läuft. Es muss gar kein Durchmarsch sein, aber wenigstens eine ganz normale Instanz, wo alle Leute mitarbeiten.


----------



## Fedaykin (18. Juli 2011)

Normalerweise lese ich in diesem Thread nur, aber nach der gestrigen Aktion in Zul Gurub muss ich auch mal meinem Frust ein wenig Luft machen.

I.d.R. ziehe ich ausschließlich in der Gilde los und vermeide größere rnd.Gruppen. Aus gutem Grund wie sich gestern wieder herausgestellt hat.

Ich schildere den gestrigen Ausflug mal im Detail:

Instanz:

*Zu Gurub
*
Uhrzeit:

*16.00 Uhr* mittags (Sonntag - an sich schon eine schlechte Wahl)

Teilnehmer:

*Hexer* (doppel D)-- meine Wenigkeit
*Schamane* (Heiler) -- meine bessere Hälfte
*Jäger* (doppel D) -- Server Aegwynn
*Schurke* (doppel D) -- Server Aegwymm
*Krieger* (Tank) -- Server Aegwynn

Auch wenn es so erscheint, die Aegwynn Spieler kannten sich, nach meiner Auffassung nicht, waren auch nicht im TS

Verlauf:

Es lief ganz gut, der Tank machte ein wenig Tempo und stürmte los. An sich kein schlechtes Zeichen, man muss ja nicht ewig in irgendwelchen Instanzen rumhängen.

Während des Kampfes gegen die nette Pantherlady starb leider unsere Heilerin. Kein Problem. Ich habe versucht mittels Taschenmesser sie zurückzuholen. Dies hat leider nicht funktioniert, unsere Heilerin musste laufen. Dies war unserem Tank anscheinend nicht so bewusst --  er stürmte in die erste größere Mobgruppe und siehe da, alle tot.

Kein Kommentar seitens des Tanks oder der anderen Spieler.

Nächster Boss - Zanzil.

Eigentlich sollte jedem bewusst sein, dass man, sobald die großen Berserker erweckt werden, diese festgefroren werden müssen, und die doppel D schnellstmöglich den Berserker zu Boden schicken. Leider war das nur mir bewusst. Ich bin zwar ein guter doppel D, für den Beserker hat es dann leider doch nicht gereicht. Ich wurde verfolgt, wurde gehauen, wurde zu Boden geschickt und die Gruppe zum Geistheiler verfrachtet.

Nachdem wir uns alle brav wiederbelebt hatten und wir (Der Heiler und meiner einer) die restliche doppel D darauf hingewiesen haben, dass man auf jeden Fall mal dem Berserker ein wenig Aufmerksamkeit widmen sollte, könnte es eigentlich weiter gehen. Doch weit gefehlt. Unser lieber Tank hat sich dazu entschlossen Zanzil zu pullen, ohne vorher einmal nachzuschauen, ob auch bereits alle Spieler anwesend sind und neben ihm stehen. Dies führte dazu, dass unser Jäger vor der Tür warten musste, sich im Gruppenchannel beschwerte und wir wieder von einem Berserker zerpflückt wurden.

Wir (der Heiler und ich) beschlossen daraufhin die Gruppe zu verlassen. Auch wenn es nicht die feine englische ist, machte es an dieser Stelle wirklich keinen Sinn mehr.

2. Verlauf:

Neuer Versuch, wieder Zul Gurub, dieses Mal mit einer Gildentruppe. Alles verlief einwandfrei nach Plan A. Reingehen, umhupen, looten. So lobe ich mir das. Und für mich ein weitere Punkt nicht mehr mit rnd. Gruppen loszuziehen.

so long 

P.S. Auch wenn es sich hier sicherlich um die besagte selektive Warnehmung handelt, habe ich bisher (und damit möchte ich niemandem zu nahe treten) nur und ausschließlich schlechte Erfahrungen mit Spielern von Aegwynn gemacht. Schrecklick


----------



## Kyrador (18. Juli 2011)

Bighawk1974 schrieb:


> Also bei vielen Tanks hat man das Gefühl, dass Sie gerade auf einen Höhenflug sind, so wie die sich teilweise benehmen. War mit meinen Mage in Thron der Gezeiten. Waren bei der zweiten Mobgruppe, die sich immer wieder selber hochheilte. Kommentar von Tank: "Könnt ihr nicht mal unterbrechen? Aber Hauptsache das Equip in den Arsch geschoben bekommen." Ich fand das unangebracht, ersten war noch ein Schurke und DK dabei, die unterbrechen konnten und er Selber als Krieger auch.



Auch wenn sein Verhalten mit dem Verlassen der Gruppe während des Bosskampfes nicht okay ist, sein grundsätzliches Ärgernis ist durchaus nachvollziehbar. Schadensklassen zeichnen sich leider in der Mehrheit dadurch aus, dass sie eben genau das tun... Schaden, und nix anderes. Und das versuchen sie großteils in PvP-Ausrüstung, ungesockelt und verzaubert.
Dispellen von Buffs auf dem Gegner? Bleibt beim Heiler und/oder Tank hängen.
Zauber unterbrechen? Bleibt beim Heiler und/oder Tank hängen.
Ich bin mittlerweile schon froh, wenn ich mal einen Melee habe, der seinen Unterbrecher in der Leiste hat. Dass Jäger (oder andere Klassen) nicht wissen, dass sie einen Wutanfall entfernen können, ist ebenso sicher wie der Amen in der Kirche.

Das schlimme ist, dass sich die Spirale immer weiter dreht. DD spielen scheise -> Tank benehmen sich wie Diven (und es gibt ohnehin zuwenige davon) -> DD angepisst, spielt noch beschissener -> usw.usf.

Tanks nehmen sich übrigens auch net viel. ZA beginnt, Tank rennt los ("Juhu, mit dem Heiler schaffen wir den Timerun locker"), pullt alles bis zum ersten Boss auf einmal, stirbt, verläßt die Gruppe. Enough said.


----------



## Valdrasiala (18. Juli 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Wie sich die Ergebniss doch gleichen können Valdi...
> 
> verschiedene Server, verschiedene Fraktion und dennoch die gleichen Erlebnisse.



Ich glaube es ist absolut Jacke, welche Fraktion und /oder Server man sich genauer anschaut. Es scheint eine immer größer werdende Herde schwarzer Schafe herumzurennen. Ich denke auch, dass einige der schlechten Spieler dies absichtlich machen, absichtlich mit unangemessenen Items losziehen, absichtlich anderen den Spielspaß verderben durch Bodypulls, CC-Break und ähnlichem. Aber das ist meine persönliche Meinung. Es kann natürlich auch sein, dass es einfach so viele so schlechte Spieler gibt. Keine Ahnung.


----------



## Fuzzymouth (18. Juli 2011)

Es sind Ferien!


----------



## Fedaykin (18. Juli 2011)

Fuzzymouth schrieb:


> Es sind Ferien!



Guter Beitrag....indeed.


----------



## Kalle1978 (18. Juli 2011)

Gestern Sonntag 16:00 Uhr ich Heiler Paladin von Aegwynn ^^

Ich hab gutes Equip wurde aber gedrängt von meiner Cheffin Heros für die Marken zu laufen (nörv, kein bock auf Heros). 
Also Rnd gesucht wegen dem schönen Buff, ich steh da also mit meinen etwas über 100k Mana und schau mir die Gruppe an. 
2 Schamis (glaube Multoboxer) tat aber nichts zur Sache weil der Dmg stimmte,
 ein Druide (Astreiner Dmg) und 
ein DK Tank der sage und schreibe mit MDW 158K Leben hatte. Das ist nicht unbedingt das Dilemma, allerdings hat der soviel Schaden gefressen, das ich öfters Handauflegen schon beim Trash benutzen musste. Er kippt also regelmässig um und der Druide Tankt zuende (Keine Heilprobleme ^^) Fazit war vorm dritten boss ging der Druide und ich 5 min später.

Ini war ZA, und ich Frag mich wie der Tank da reingekommen ist. Zu anfang cata (85) hatte ich als Palatank schon 150k Leben mit blauem Equip. Und warum hat er nicht CC benutzt? Wenn man merkt das ne ganze Gruppe zu viel ist, dann kann man diesen doch benutzen.
Lehrer wollte ich nicht spielen, wer ZA und ZG geht sollte wissen wie man tankt.

Ich selber hab jetzt von PVP Heal wieder auf Tank geswiched, wegen den neuen Dailys 1. Heal 2. Tank, aber selbst ich gehe mit meinen 170k Leben selfbuffed nicht in die Inis weil ich mir das erst wieder aneignen muss. (Bei guten Tanks klauen, mit den Augen, welche Ziele wichtig sind)

just my 2 cents


----------



## Hosenschisser (18. Juli 2011)

Deine 158K Leben sagen allein stehend leider gar nichts aus.

Er könnte so ca. 359er Equip haben, richtiger Weise nicht auf EH gegangen sein und hat schlecht gespielt.

Er könnte aber auch 346er Equip habe, fälschlicher Weise auf EH gegangen sein und dem entsprechenden Schaden gefressen haben.


Anfang BC 150K Leben? Ich hab da irgendwie noch T6 Tanks mit um die 20K in Erinnerung, weiß es aber auch nicht mehr ganz genau, aber 150K ist unmöglich.


----------



## Bloodstalker Il (18. Juli 2011)

Also ich glaub mal ned das du anfang BC schon 150k hattest als pala


----------



## campino76 (18. Juli 2011)

jo, so einen pala-tank hatte ich das we auch mal.. waren in za. laut arsenal hatte er 342er durchschnitt angelegt.. fast nix verzaubert.. dd-hose mit stärke-sockel, tank-gürtel mit stärke-sockel, 316er tank-helm ohne vz, 308er tank-halskette, 318er tank-schultern ohne vz usw.

hab ihn dann mal gefragt, ob er nicht noch equip in den alten heros farmen will, da meinte er nur, was soll er denn dort?!? ^^ bis auf diese aussage war er aber n netter spieler. der heal war recht gut ausgestattet, wir haben mit ausreichend cc mitgeholfen und so konnten wir die ini trotz einiger wipes erfolgreich abschliessen. am ende durfte er sich auch noch über neue tankschultern freuen.. 


edit: inkl. dem rnd-buff auf 159k life kommen is schon low. mein oben genannter pala-tank kam gebufft auch nur auf 157k

edit 2: so, grad nochmal im arsenal geguggt: 124k life. wenigstens hat er sich inzwischen die 333er tank-beine vom irdenen ring geholt


----------



## Fremder123 (18. Juli 2011)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Deine 158K Leben sagen allein stehend leider gar nichts aus.


Dachte ich auch erst, aber dann hab ich mich an mein Bärchen erinnert: Itemschnitt 360, ungebufft 156k Life in Bärenform. Allein in einer Zufallsinstanz, wo auch sonst alle einzeln reingerutscht sind 198k (!) mit Priesterbuff. Also mit nem 5er Randombuff 150k ist schon arg wenig, da hat er leider recht... auch wenn er von Aegwynn kommt. ;P


----------



## Jalandir (18. Juli 2011)

Aber das 150k in blauen Equip zu anfang von Cata ist wieder mal so ein Mythos.  BC war der Einstieg in Heros so bei 10k gebufft minimum und WotLK hatte ich so ca 20k gebufft bei der ersten Hero.
Ich hatte bei meinen ersten Cata Heros keine 140k gebufft in den Random Heros. Allerdings gabs da noch keinen Buff soviel ich das noch weiß.


----------



## kdvub (18. Juli 2011)

Das Life vom Tank spielt eigentlich eine untergeordnete Rolle, solange dieser sinnvolles Equipment trägt, das dazu ausgelegt ist eingehenden Schaden zu vermeiden. Das wird optimal ergänzt durch Sockelsteine die auch eingehenden Schaden vermeiden (Meisterschaft, Ausweichen, Parrieren etc, ggf Mischsteine ala 20 Mastery/20 Ausdauer) und geeignete VZ. Weiterhin sollte der Tank in der Lage sein, ausreichend Bedrohung auf die angreifenden Mobs/Bosse zu erzeugen, so das diese (von div. abweichenden Bossmechaniken abgesehen) den Tank als Hauptziel haben. Der eingehende Schaden wird von Heiler gegengeheilt. Soweit die Theorie. 

Wenn ein Tank, diese Grundsätze beachtet, spielt das Life wirklich keine Rolle, habe selber schon nen Tank mit 140k buffed Life in einer HC durchgeheilt, easy going! Hatte aber auch schon Tanks um 200k Life, die in Trashpacks mir fast von der Schippe gesprungen wären. Nur durch Nutzen div. CD's konnte ich diese am leben halten, die hatte dann aber meist vorwiegend nur Ausdauer gesockelt.


----------



## Metadron72 (18. Juli 2011)

kdvub schrieb:


> Das Life vom Tank spielt .....



rate mal welche art tank das sein wird, wenn er mit 150k (ohne buff ca 130k) sich in za anmeldet .-) 
der gewissenhafte ? eher nich  

hast zwar recht, aber von den tanks mit "wenig" hp aber ordentlichem gear, hat hier glaub gar keiner gesprochen.
das wären auch nicht die, die hier posts erzeugen.


----------



## kdvub (18. Juli 2011)

Also ich hab mir angewöhnt, die Leute zu inspecten wenn mir etwas seltsam vorkommt. Einen Tank der von 5 Trashmobs fast zu tode geprügelt wird. Ein DD der sagenhafte 4k Boss-DPS fährt. Einen Heiler, der nichts geheilt kriegt, weder Tank noch DD, geschweige denn sich selbst. Und wenn mir dann was nicht passt, sage ich das auch schon mal gerne. Wahrheit tut weh! Dient aber dazu das Gruppenspiel daraufhin abzustimmen, xD


----------



## Kalle1978 (18. Juli 2011)

Hab den Fehler mit BC gefixed, ich meine in den Todesminen als frischer 85 als in den ersten 2 Wochen. Also Cata ^^


----------



## Causual (18. Juli 2011)

Moin zusammen !

Ich spiele mir zur Zeit einen kleinen Tankbären hoch. Zur Zeit level 83 und mit Spaß an der Sache... Bis eben   

Ich hatte bisher als Tank in den Randomgruppen NUR sehr gute Erfahrungen. Lustige Gruppen und nette Leute. Aber die Gruppe eben war der Hammer !

Thron der Gezeiten....  Ich als Bär.. Duduheal... Hexer... Jäger und Mage

Ich höflich gebeten mich kurz antanken zu lassen. 

Erste Gruppe angestürmt    und ca. drei Sekunden Aggro gehalten     

Blick auf Recount.. Mage und Hexer mit ca. 12K DPS und natürlich sofort voll Damage. Was auch sonst ???

Ich hab trotzdem normal weiter getankt erstmal ohne mich zu beschweren. Dann kamen die Drachen die man aus dem Heilkreis raus zieht. Ich schieß den mit Feenfeuer an und warte. Der Hexer schickt seinen Hund natürlich in den Kreis und bindet den Drachen da.  Hab also mal abgewartet was passiert.  Kam dann der Spruch von nem anderen DD " Na Tank keine Lust mehr ?"
Ich sagte nur das man den Drachen im Allgemeinen da raus zieht. Er meinte dann warum ich das dann nicht mache ?? In dem Moment kam langsam mein Kreislauf in Wallung   

Ich sagte ihm das ich den Drachen angeschossen hatte nur das der Hexer den dort gehalten hat mit seinem Hund. Er meinte dann nur ironisch "ach dann haben wir ja den Schuldigen". Er und der Hexer waren vom selben Server.

So ging es immer munter weiter. Voll DPS und null Rücksicht. Der Heal verließ irgendwann die Gruppe. Denke mal er war es leid ständig den Hexer hoch zu heilen. 

Der Hexer und der Mage sind dann auch verschwunden irgendwann. Mit den neuen Leuten ging die Ini aber problemlos zu Ende.  

Und da wundern sich manche Leute das es an Tanks mangelt ?    

Ich tanke trotzdem weiter. War die erste Gruppe die echt sch... war. Muss man wohl ab und an mit leben


----------



## Harml3ss (19. Juli 2011)

Causual schrieb:


> Moin zusammen !
> 
> Ich spiele mir zur Zeit einen kleinen Tankbären hoch. Zur Zeit level 83 und mit Spaß an der Sache... Bis eben
> 
> ...



Du meinst Vortexgipfel mit den Drachen   
Das Problem kenne ich aber auch mit den sofort PEWPEW---- allerdings ist das auch der Job der DDs. Die Legende vom Antanken lassen...schön wärs, aber mittlerweile wird nach meinem Eindruck ja eh schon wieder durch die Heroes durchgerast...jedenfalls grösstenteils. Hatte gestern mit meiner Eule (iLvL 335) nen sehr nettes Erlebnis mit nem Kriegertank.

Steinerner Kern 

Eule - ich
Kriegertank
Hexer
Hunter
Schamiheal

Es wird gebufft, Hallo gesagt, alles schick...und dann......nix. Die ersten ?? tauchen im Gruppenchat auf, dann die Aussage des Tanks...wieso sockelt man einen grünen Gürtel? Wie Fail ist das denn?

Ich sagte nur, dass das ja wohl vollkommen wurscht wäre, schliesslich meine Kohle und die Steinchen helfen ja nun auch ein wenig weiter...?

Reaktion: schickes Geflame über Failbobs und Noobs, gehe am besten nur noch mit Gilde usw usw. dann in die erste Gruppe gecharged und wie ein Besengter zu uns zurückgelaufen -> leave. Nice.

Da frage ich mich wirklich, warum man, wenn man doch so R0xx0r zockt, es nötig hat....sich ALLEIN im Trottel-Lotto anzumelden und dann wegen einer Nichtigkeit...so einen Blödsinn verzapft...ich hatte ja schliesslich nicht Stärke oder co. gesockelt, sondern INT...passt eigentlich ganz gut für nen Caster...dachte ich bisher...   

Schön Repkosten gefarmt, weil uns natürlich die Mobs gegrillt haben...  

Neue Anmeldung, neue Gruppe -> DK-Tank, alles gut gelaufen. 

Fazit: Schulferien.

Abgesehen davon hatte ich heute mit meinem Healschami und Tankadin auch lustigste Erlebnisse...

Bsp.: Ich mit meinem Schami unterwegs im Vortexgipfel, schreibe Hallo und moment kurz umspeccen, da is der Tank schon wie angestochen los und PEWPEW, klar. Daraufhin kein Geflame, alles fliegt brav rein, es geht weiter bis zum 2. Boss. Da landet ein DD 2x im Wirbel...und der Tank bleibt stehen, macht nix -> Wipe.

Erklärung: bitte Movement beachten, sonst tanke ich nicht. Ähm danke dafür. Tank gevotet. Neuer Tank -> hab hier noch nie HC getankt, kein Problem, Drache gerad so geschafft, weil der Profischami im Wirbel gelandet ist...mehrfach   weiter gehts.

Mobs mit CC.....ehm, nein, CC heute ausverkauft...oder die Mobs in das Feld gezogen...oder DD zieht alle Mobs per Bodypull vorm CC...Tank sammelt alle brav ein - aber kicken ist nicht drin...naja, irgendwann geht das Aggropingpong los - wipe. Tank leaved sofort. Neuer Tank kommt rein...keinen Ton gesagt, dann: Euer Gear ist fail - leave. Gruppe aufgelöst...   

Grösstenteils hat man Glück, also ich zumindest   aber wenn's dann danebengeht, kommt es mir jedenfalls so vor, als wenn dann alle R0xx0R-Register gezogen werden, die man so kennt, und momentan auch ein paar Neue...

Achso eins noch: liebe Tanks und Melees......wenn ich möchte, daß Ihr aus meinem Healing Rain rausmarschiert, dann caste ich keinen oder SAGE ES AN


----------



## Vyren (19. Juli 2011)

Morning,


war das erste Mal in Zul'Aman unterwegs

*Mitglieder:*

Paladin (Prott) 197k

Warlock (Destro)

Mage (Arkan) 

Priest (Heal)

Rogue (Combat (ich)) iLvl 347 frisch erreicht

*Instanzverlauf:*

Nun alles lief gut alle gebuffd auf zum Vogelboss trash umgeboxt
Bossmechanik war bekannt alles ok bis kurz vor Schluss alle down ich noch am Leben mit 10k dps aufn Boss geschnezelt
umgenietet. Alle reingelaufen auf zum Bären

Falsche Position Pat wird gepullt wärend der Tank die Adds von Nalorakk tankt (die auf der Anhöhe da runterjumpen)
*WIPE*
*
*
Alle nochmal rein Trash umgeboxt, k weitergehts, alle Adds umgenuked stehen vorm Boss alles ist klar
Boss liegt, weiter gehts!

Alle Petzten verprügelt stehen nun vorm Drachenfalkenboss
Alles klar links wird laufen gelassen rechts wird umgeboxt
Adds kommen
Keiner bombt?! Ich hau als einziger drauf
*WIPE*
*
*
Da meine dps durch den AoE Klingenwirbel, Adrenalinkick, Dolchfächer & Mordlust
auf 7,5k gesunken ist weil ich als _einziger_ die Adds gebombt habe
Werde ich vom Mage geflamed das ich ein Noob sei und meine Klasse nicht spielen kann und dazu auch noch gekickt werde
Allein deswegen weil mein Equip zu low ist.

*Fazit:*

Jetz habe ich ne Zeit lang kB mitm Schurken in irgendwelche Hc's zu gehen weil sich entweder die Grp nach und nach auflöst
Oder ich nach 40 Minuten Wartezeit als Noob geflamed werde der ''angeblich'' seine Klasse nicht spielen kann von kleinen Arkan Mages
die eine Rota von 11211231121123 haben.

Lernt ihr erstmal Trash bomben, anstatt Leute zu kicken weil ihr mit eurem 358er Equipt nicht über die 12k dps Marke kommt
und denkt das der Healer das wegsteckt

Cheers Vyren

&#8364;dit: Ihr Pinöpel habt auch low angefangen also macht kein Drama draus


----------



## Vyren (19. Juli 2011)

Da der Platz nicht reicht noch eine RGG

Ich mit meiner Schurkin wieder iwo im nirnwo

Steinerne Kern alles klar usw.

Alle vom selben Server alle in der Bob-Gilde Royal-Teldrassil, bekannt? Joint nicht!

Dk (Blood)
Mage1 (Arkan)
Pali (Heal)
Schurkin (Combat (ich))
Mage2 (Arkan)

Geht los Michelinwurm... die kleinen Kristalle bombt keiner alle bohrn in der Nase ich hab schon CD's draußen
*WIPE*

''??'' im Chat meine Antwort ''Adds bomben und nicht rumbohren''
2. Try liegt

Weitergehts

Zum Drachen

Wird geschnezelt dps sieht gut aus
Tank moved nicht Splitter schon gefallen Lavapfütze ausgedehnt
*WIPE*

Heal zu mir ''weg von den Pfosten, gell?''
Ich ''wenn der Schatten im Schatten des Drachen ist seh ich nicht, gell?''

Selbe Situation, alle down Vanish

Mage(2) "Massrezz??"
Ich ''bin in keiner Gilde... deswegen nein''

*LoadinScreen*
You're kicked from the Group

Fazit: Royal-Teldrassil get a life und kickt Leute nicht weil se in keine Gilde wie eure gehören wollen


Cheers Vyren


----------



## cashhh (19. Juli 2011)

kdvub schrieb:


> Das Life vom Tank spielt eigentlich eine untergeordnete Rolle, solange dieser sinnvolles Equipment trägt, das dazu ausgelegt ist eingehenden Schaden zu vermeiden. Das wird optimal ergänzt durch Sockelsteine die auch eingehenden Schaden vermeiden (Meisterschaft, Ausweichen, Parrieren etc, ggf Mischsteine ala 20 Mastery/20 Ausdauer) und geeignete VZ. Weiterhin sollte der Tank in der Lage sein, ausreichend Bedrohung auf die angreifenden Mobs/Bosse zu erzeugen, so das diese (von div. abweichenden Bossmechaniken abgesehen) den Tank als Hauptziel haben. Der eingehende Schaden wird von Heiler gegengeheilt. Soweit die Theorie.
> 
> Wenn ein Tank, diese Grundsätze beachtet, spielt das Life wirklich keine Rolle, habe selber schon nen Tank mit 140k buffed Life in einer HC durchgeheilt, easy going! Hatte aber auch schon Tanks um 200k Life, die in Trashpacks mir fast von der Schippe gesprungen wären. Nur durch Nutzen div. CD's konnte ich diese am leben halten, die hatte dann aber meist vorwiegend nur Ausdauer gesockelt.




Genauso schaut es aus. Viel hilft eben manchmal doch nicht viel. Es ist bei den Tanks mit dem Life genauso eine Mär wie bei den Heilern. Mit "mehr" Mana heilt man da auch nicht unbedingt besser. Frau/ Mann muss auch spielen können und die zur Verfügung stehende Resource effizient und situationsorientiert einsetzten. Wir hatten letzt einen Tank bei Beth´tilac ( Random dazu gesucht ), Top verzaubert und gesockelt, gebufft 229k life, der ist mind. 5 mal beim Trash und genauso oft bei dem Krabbeltier umgekippt. An einen Trash- Wipe mit unserem Stammpala, gebufft 195 k, kann ich mich eig. nicht mehr erinnern. Und meine Meinung über Randomgruppen geht in eine andere Richtung. Ob weniger Leute insgesamt gut spielen können, darüber möchte ich nicht zu spekulieren, denn wie definiert man "gut" spielen, aber ich meine zu erkennen, dass mehr Leute sich einfach nicht mehr anstrengen bzw. Zeit und Überlegung investieren wollen. Und das wiederum führe ich schlicht und einfach darauf zurück, dass es Heute - jaja ich weiss, die gute alte Zeit Leier - alles zu leicht geworden ist. Es wäre früher z. b. undenkbar gewesen, dass jemand eine Gruppe verlässt, weil beim ersten Boss "sein" Item nicht droppt. Heute leider mehr oder weniger der Normalfall, jedenfalls in rnds auf meinem Realmpool. Und warum? Gruppe geleavt. Neu anmelden, Next try. Und so ist es mit fast allem in den Spiel geworden. Nehmt BF. Der neue Boss. alles wie gehabt bei Wtolk. Man musste erst den t9 Boss machen, sonst war der Raid leer. Genau da stehen wir wieder. Neuer Boss in BF zuerst? Dann stehen im 25er noch ma. drei Leute vor Arga. Selbst Psa/ Bdz/ T4w wird bei uns auf dem Server eig. nur noch der Endboss wg. dem Token gesucht. Oder - wenn partout keine angefangene ID aufzutreiben ist - es wird so schnell durchgerusht, dass nur Leute mit einem Gearstand ab 359 überhaupt mitrennen können.


----------



## Valdrasiala (19. Juli 2011)

Gestern Abend nach dem clearen von PSA und Td4W hatte ich irgendwie die Idee, nochmal ZA/ZG gehen zu wollen.

2 DDs aus der Gilde eingepackt, ZA startet. Krieger-Tank sieht super aus mit 359 Durchschnitt, ein Magier ist der letzte fehlende DD, Equip passabel, ca. 351. Nachdem wir dann im Timerun auch den dritten Boss schafften, schaute ich mal (total entspannt, so schön war heilen schon lange nicht mehr) auf die Minutenanzeige... 9 Minuten, WTF?
Also Hufe in die Hände, ogog (oder wie man das schreibt). Bei den Gruppen mit den Tigern schaute ich mal ins Skada. Dass meine beiden Gildies guten Schaden machten, war ich ja gewohnt, aber dass auch der Magier im Durchschnitt ca. 20k fuhr, erklärte mir, warum wir dann, noch 2 Minuten im Timer, vor einem toten vierten Boss standen und folgendes Achievement aufleuchtete: 

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?a=5858

Nur 3 Leute würfelten, Magier, Krieger und ich. Naja, ich muß sagen, ich freue mich, endlich auch den Bären zu besitzen, auch wenns reichlich spät ist


----------



## Doofkatze (19. Juli 2011)

Ich möchte die Zeit nutzen, einmal noch kurz zu versuchen, gewisse Dinge klarzustellen.

1. Ich persönlich wie auch der Rest meiner Gilde halten sehr sehr viel von Equipmentpflege. Wir packen nicht nur auf "ab 333"er EQ Verzauberungen auf unser Equipment, sondern wir leisten uns den Luxus, jegliches Equipment RICHTIG zu verzaubern und zu sockeln. Es mag Abstriche geben, wenn wir gerade Stufe 20 sind, aber spätestens zu TbC sind unsere Equipments komplett ordentlich. Wir schlucken auch Flasks in Instanzen und essen 90er Bufffood. Jedes, wirklich JEDES Mal.
Der Grund dafür ist recht einfach: Wir wollen bestmöglich vorbereitet die Instanzen betreten. Es spielt sich einfach um einiges einfacher.
Ob ihr es macht oder nicht ist euch selbst überlassen. Ich komme mir ohne all das irgendwie "nackt" vor.

2. Selbst ist der Mann. CC schadet nie. Seht ihr schrumpfende Tankbalken, nehmt halt doch wen raus, wenn es passt. Vor allem: Unterbrecht lieber selbst, als euch auf wen zu verlassen. So schade es auch ist, ansonsten seid ihr verlassen.

3. @ Vyren. Ich sage es dir direkt, es soll auch wirklich nicht böse klingen, sondern dir einen Ansatz geben: Je mehr Charaktere ich spiele, desto mehr merke ich auch, das man doch einiges aus so einer Klasse rausholen kann. Ich denke es geht auch noch mehr mit deinem Schurken. Ich habe erst kürzlich wieder erlebt, wie sich ein simpler Guide (mit der nötigen Grundkenntnis) ganz schnell ganz stark auswirken kann, wenn man sich daran wirklich hält und auch versteht, warum dieses Gameplay so aufgebaut ist. Daher einfach der Hinweis: Zwischendurch mal den Guide durchblicken zu seinen Klassen, auch wenn man schon eigentlich "perfekt" ist, hilft in der Regel. Zur Not gibt es dir die nötige Absicherung, dass das, was man tut, richtig ist.
Erst Sonntag hatten wir so einen Fall. ZG, "gildenintern" (ein Real-ID Freund mit seinem ehemaligen Maintank, der mit der Gilde auf einen anderen Server gewechselt ist (ich liebe diese Änderung mit dem einladen)): Unser (Diszi)Priester hat eigentlich nur ein 349er Equip und wir hatten wirklich Probleme, da durchzukommen, weil unser Freund mächtig Gas gegeben hat und offenkundig den Palatank auch schon länger nicht mehr gespielt hat. Nach der Instanz wühlte der Diszi dann etwas in den Guides, weil er eben niemals gedacht hätte, das es so schwer ist. Eigentlich war er ja gar nicht so schlecht: 11k HPS, 6k Absorb overall. Durch eine volle Gruppe eben ohne 5% Buff (was den tatsächlichen Unterschied zu sonst ausmachte, wo es sich leichter "anfühlt" (ohne die Werte als Bestätigung zu nehmen). Nun ist er Erzengel, fährt nochmal 1k HPS mehr und hat kennt quasi keine Manaprobleme mehr.
Nur weil er sich einmal die Zeit genommen hat, ausführlich mal einen Guide zu durchblicken.


----------



## Valdrasiala (19. Juli 2011)

Vorsicht Doofkatze, das wirkt wie Rechtfertigung. Sowas wird in Foren gern ausgenutzt...


----------



## Doofkatze (19. Juli 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Vorsicht Doofkatze, das wirkt wie Rechtfertigung. Sowas wird in Foren gern ausgenutzt...




Dann ist das eben so. Ist mir aber lieber als zu hören, das es richtig ist, low Equipment eben nicht zu sockeln.

Ich verstehe die Widerstände dagegen (gerade wirtschaftlicher Natur), wollte es aber doch mal erklären, da die Anzahl jener, die sich Equipmentpflege komplett entziehen eben derzeit steigt.


----------



## Manaori (19. Juli 2011)

Naja, ich denk mir immer, für Low Equip gibts ja Low Steine und so?  Wozu hat man als Juwe denn die grünen Steine? Und wenn mal ein guter übrig ist, würde ich auch den benutzen als Sockel für den Twink. Verzaubern... mh... jein, ist mir zu anstrengend mit den Rollen herumschicken *hust* 

Naja. In letzter Zeit hatte ich ein wenig Pech.
Ich levle meine kleine Priesterin, die inzwischen die 70 erreicht hat. Da ich heiß au fden Meister der leeren bin und gerade mal die Zangarmarschen und die HÖllenfeierhalbinsel fertig hab (und die östlichen Königreiche, yay!), werde ich noch eine Weile in der Scherbenwelt bleiben un din der Zeit auch noch Scherbenwelt inis angehen... vielleicht sogar heroes, wenn sich Gruppen finden. Ich bin einfach ein BC fan.  

Auf jeden Fall... Donnerstag und Freitag wurden fast nur Inis angegangen. zerschmetterte Hallen, Auchindaun, alles in der Gegend. Das war ganz witzig. Erster Versuch: ZH. Ein Diszipriester, ein Schattenpriester, ich als Schattenpriester, ein Palatank (den werden wir noch öfter sehen...) und ein Krieger. Es wird gepullt... Gang ist okay. Dann im ersten Raum pullt der Tank gleich alle, ich wollte ihn noch warnen, aber da war er schon tot. Kurz darauf der Krieger, wir Priester habenb noch einige Mobs umgekloppt (Fear/Schild/Schattengeist/rennen... das geht! *g*) bevor auch wir gestorben sind.
 Daraufhin den Tank gewarnt dass er bei diesen Gruppen vorsichtig pullen soll, weil die einen Rüstung zerreißen Debuff machen. Geht etwas weiter, kurz vorm ersten Boss leaved der Tank wortlos. Naja, immerhin hat er vorher nicht gepullt. Wir gehen neu in die Suche, bis dahin tanken abwechselnd der Krieger und der andere Schattenpriester, weil der schon Level 75 hat. Ich versuche, paar Sachen zu erklären (hatte einst an einem lauschigen Abend mit einem Bärchentank und einem Heilschamanen (moi) zu zweit vier stunden da drin verbracht.. da lernt man was. xD) und bevor der nächste Tank kommt, landen wir vorm Endboss. Bis dahin alle sehr nett unterhalten, wir beschließen, noch eine zu machen, also, der Diszi und ich, die andren mussten weg, und stellen uns in die Suche.
Da kams übrigens auch zu nem netten Wortwechsel. 
Diszi: "Ah mom" 
Ich: "hm?" 
Diszi: "Mein Hund ist mir grad in die Eier getreten...."
Ich: ".... Okay....? Was macht der da?"
Diszi: "Ich bin krank."

Vielleicht hab ich nur nen seltsamen Humor... ich lag lachend am Bodne, trotz der Erklärung, dass er krank im bett liegt. 

Nächset Gruppe... wieder ZH, weil der Diszi dort noch was brauchte. Und wer ist der Tank? Richtig, eben jener Taurenpala, der uns zuvor so wortlos verlassen hatte. Erklärung: Er musste mit dem Hund raus. Naja, kann passieren. Ihm noch den Tipp mitgegeben, dass man da besser bescheid sagtu nd so, und wieder rein. Und wieder..... Wipe bei der ersten  Gruppe weil alle gepullt. Woltle nochmal erklären - da war er schon weg. Wohl wieder ein NOtfall mit dem Hund  
Nun, die Gruppe löst sich danach leider auf weil der Diszi auch nich tmehr so viel Zeit hat. Ich queste weiter.
Am Freitag dann wieder angemeldet, TdM. Und wer is tmit dabei? Der liebe Diszi. Wir beide erst mal gelacht, dann rein, versucht. Wäre gut gegangen, hab uach wieder erklärt wenns nötig war, aber leider ar der Tank erst 68 und hat zu viel Schaden rein gekriegt. :/ ALso irgendwannAbbruch,l auch weil Diszi wegmusste. 

Ich also allein weiter..: mechanar. Leute angeschaut... Oh... den Tank kenn ich doch. Taurenpala von gestern. Na, ich behalt meinen Kommentar für mich, es geht los. Der Shadow, de rmit mir dabei ist, ist witzig... Heiliges Feuer, Gedankenschlag, Gedankenschinden.... natürlich keine Schttengestalt. Ich überlege mir, ihn darauf aufmerksam zu machen, dass es anders geht, aber da musste die Dame leider schon weg. Ebenso wie der Heiler. 
Ich specce um auf Diszi, es geht weiter, ein neuer DD kommt. Und nun wirds witzig, denn nun stehen wir vor dem Endboss.
Ich sage gleich, Mechanar... kenne ich nicht. Ich spielte zu Ende BC und bekam nicht mehr alles mit. Ich wieß nur... die Elementare sind böse, meine Meinung wäre, ein Range kitet die und sie werden runtergekloppt. Ich will noch was sagen... Pull. Nebenbei steht die zweite Mobgruppe noch. Hm. 
Ich erklärs, FGokus auf die Elementare, passt. Pull. Wieder Wipe wegen der zweiten Mobgruppe und weil ich (als Smiter) als einziger drauf war. Ein DD haut ab. Zu viert ists ein wenig doof, wir warten auf neuen DD... gut... der zweite leaved. Mist. 
Der Taurenpala und ein anderes Mitglied, auch Taure (also die restlichen zwei gruppenmitglieder) beginnen, sich auf Taurahe zu unterhalten. Ich denk mir nichts... bis plötzlich einer pullt und beide die Gruppe leaven und ich im Nethersturm aufgewacht bin. Ja. Hm. Gut, ist meine Igno auch eingeweiht. Danach hatte ich erst mal die Schnauze voll von Inis und hab Nagrand unsicher gemacht^^


----------



## Vyren (19. Juli 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Ich möchte die Zeit nutzen, einmal noch kurz zu versuchen, gewisse Dinge klarzustellen.
> 
> 
> 3. @ Vyren. Ich sage es dir direkt, es soll auch wirklich nicht böse klingen, sondern dir einen Ansatz geben: Je mehr Charaktere ich spiele, desto mehr merke ich auch, das man doch einiges aus so einer Klasse rausholen kann. Ich denke es geht auch noch mehr mit deinem Schurken. Ich habe erst kürzlich wieder erlebt, wie sich ein simpler Guide (mit der nötigen Grundkenntnis) ganz schnell ganz stark auswirken kann, wenn man sich daran wirklich hält und auch versteht, warum dieses Gameplay so aufgebaut ist. Daher einfach der Hinweis: Zwischendurch mal den Guide durchblicken zu seinen Klassen, auch wenn man schon eigentlich "perfekt" ist, hilft in der Regel. Zur Not gibt es dir die nötige Absicherung, dass das, was man tut, richtig ist.
> ...






Guides brauche ich nicht, wenn sie auch so gut wie sonst was sein sollten (was aber irgendwie fast nie der Fall ist) verlasse ich mich aufs lesen der Talente wo ich meine Punkte hineininvestiere
Ok, du hast so viel Gold über um Vz Flask Bufffood usw usw usw. leisten zu können oder es stellt halt die Gilde zsm.
<~ (glückerlicher weise) ohne Gilde, da auf dem Server wo meine Schurkin ist zu viele ''r0xx0r"-Gilden sind die meinen ein 46er müsste in 2 Tagen 85 sein (*kein* Scherz (!!!))

Ich kenne meine Klasse, und einige Schurken die ich gesehen habe mit dem gleichen Gear fahren öfters 1 - 1,5k weniger als ich.
Also erzähl mir bitte, um himmelswillen bitte (!) , nix von Guides o.ä. ich kenne meine Klasse spiele diese schon seit ein paar Jahren und habe immer (!) mehr gefahren als ein andere Schurke
mit selbem Gear, ausnahmen gab es 1 - 2 aber überwiegend spiele ich oben im dps Meter mit als verglichen mit meinen Schurkenkollegen.

Außerdem Guides machen Birne hohl genauso wie Alkohol, lieber mal selbst die Skillung testen, lesen was man skillt, anstatt in Guides zu gucken, Skillung abzuschauen und doch nicht so viel zu fahren

Cheers Vyren

&#8364;dit: Wenn du meinst ich sockel mein Equipt nicht dann sei mal nicht so vorlaut, für Sockel geb ich noch Gold aus auch wenn mein Gear blue ist
Aber wenn ich das dann auch noch verzaubern soll wie verrückt dann kannsts gleich knicken.
1. Unnötiger Goldverbrauch
2. Neue Hero gelaufen, neue Marken, neues Item, neue Vz... doppelter Aufwand für den selben Mist...


----------



## Vyren (20. Juli 2011)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Morning,

nun einige Spieler glauben nicht das eine Gilde (dessen Name ich hier wegen Rufmord nicht veröffentlichen will)
Einen Spieler des selben Servers aus der RndIni gekickt haben weil dieser in keiner Gilde und somit kein Massenrezz hatte bzw. ausführen konnte


Ihr erinnert euch sicher ich habe in einem Thema gepostet das ich mit der Schurkin einer Freundin in ner RndIni unterwegs war und zufälligerweise
auf Leute aus meinem Server geraten bin die alle 4 in der gleichen Gilde waren, Dk*Tank*, Pali*Heal*, Mage*Arkan*, Mage*Arkan* und ich Rogue*Combat*
*
*
Nun hier ist ein Screenshot (zum Teil zensiert, der oben genannte Grund sollte Aufschluss geben)[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]&#8364;dit: Danke @Grüne Brille     ;D[/font]


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. Juli 2011)

Gerne doch *fg*
Und naja, also zum Screenshot: Also das ist wirklich ziemlich krass, und ich persönlich versteh sowas kein bisschen.
Vor allem da mit Gildenboni der Geist auch noch schneller ist und das bisschen Laufen tut doch echt niemandem weh...
Aber so Spieler gab es immer und wird es immer geben, also lieber nur mit Leuten, die man kennt sowas machen, 
dann bleibt einem oft Frust erspart 
Mal so aus Interesse: Besitzt die Gilde denn auf dem Server einen schlechten Ruf wegen solcher Aktionen oder ist das eher die Ausnahme?
Weil vor allem bei größeren Gilden fliegen solche Spieler dann schnell mal raus.


----------



## madmurdock (20. Juli 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Dann ist das eben so. Ist mir aber lieber als zu hören, das es richtig ist, low Equipment eben nicht zu sockeln.
> 
> Ich verstehe die Widerstände dagegen (gerade wirtschaftlicher Natur), wollte es aber doch mal erklären, da die Anzahl jener, die sich Equipmentpflege komplett entziehen eben derzeit steigt.



Kommt es 

1. darauf an inwiefern man Zugang hat

a) ist man Einzelspieler ohne Gilde muss man sich für (teils teures) Trinkgold Leute suchen, die einem xy bauen und xt enchanten. (Scrolls sind meist teurer im Verhaeltnis
b) ist man Vieltwinker und hat eh alle Berufe auf max oder mit dem Main nur Lederer + Kuerschner

2. darauf an wie lange man denn das 333er/346er Teil behaelt bzw in welcher Reihenfolge man denn vorh hat Markenitems zu kaufen.

Teils erhaelt man naemlich ein 346 Teil mit Crit und Tempo und verliert sein 333er Quest Item mit Exp + Hit muss erst mal muehseelig umgeschmiedet werden etc. Ob sich hier nun auch noch das Enchante lohnt, wenn man 3 Runs spaeter die 359er T11 Brust hat ist sehr fraglich.

Man betreibt hier Aufwand und investiert Zeit und Gold (vorher absolvierte Ingame Time) um den selben Aufwand spaeter noch mal machen zu muessen, obwohl man nun weiss, dass man bei dem Item die naechsten 3 Wochen/Monate erst mal kein Upgrade erhaelt.

Wenn ich mir sicher bin, dass ich ein 333er/346er erstmal eine Weile behalten werde, kann man es natuerlich enchanten. Was darueber hinausgeht ist aber totaler Luxus und kann auch nicht erwartet werden.

Ich persoenlich bin hier wohl so ein Zwischending. Zwar enchante ich ne 333er Brust dann schon mit 15 alle Werte, aber mehr als Gems gruener Quali mache ich nicht rein und Guertelschnallen etc gibts auch erst ab 346/359.


----------



## Simi1994 (20. Juli 2011)

Bin erstaunt was einige Leute so erleben, ich selbst hate noch nie Probleme mit rnd-Gruppen, auch keine Erlebnisse die sich mir eingebrannt haben. Ich weiss zwar nicht in welchem Realmpool Garrosh ist, ist aber verdammt gechillt auf Allianzseite ^^


----------



## Valdrasiala (20. Juli 2011)

Neuer Tag, neue Geschichte *ggg*

Gestern war Dienstag, mein Blick ging auf die Tapferkeitspunkteanzeige, Panik! Noch 490 Punkte fehlen.
Also schnell (kam vorher leider nicht dazu) eine BF Gruppe gebastelt, es droppten wiedermal nur Items für eine Klasse, die nicht im Raid dabei war, wie immer halt...
120 Punkte, check.

Danach eine ZA/ZG. Ich landete als Heiler in ZG. Komplett random, alle von anderen Servern. Die anderen schienen sich bereits zu kennen oder eine Instanz vorher gemeinsam gemacht zu haben, Ausrüstung der anderen war für ZG super. Ja, wir hatten einen Wipe. Da oben beim Raptor-Boss, wo der Eis-Kessel steht. Der Tank hat sich an den Kessel gestellt und wild durchgetabbt. Und ... naja... irgendwie alles gezogen, was da oben stand. Mehr oder weniger ausversehen, auf jeden Fall kam danach ein "OK, und jetzt wieder wie Profis". Raptorboss und Katzenlady mit Achievement, alles in allem ein entspannter und lustiger Run. Leider löste sich die Gruppe danach auf.
140 Punkte, check. 

Schnell noch eine ZA gildenintern.
140 Punkte, check.

Es fehlten noch 90 Punkte zum Limit und nur 70 Punkte zur T12 Brust. Naja, ich wollte halt nicht mehr wie ein blauer Heil-Schlumpf aussehen, darum hab ich mich für eine Hero angemeldet. Burg Schattenfang, aiaiai... Ich hatte Befürchtungen. Die sich irgendwie alle bewahrheiteten. Erster Boss wurde nicht unterbrochen beim Hinrichtungsaufschub, also habe ich das mal als Heiler mit gemacht. Beim zweiten Boss wurden die Worgen-Adds nicht getankt, naja, mehr zu tun für den blöden Heiler. Über den dritten Boss rede ich lieber nicht, von Fokus auf die beiden Adds hatte leider noch NIE jemand was gehört und auch der Chat wurde von den DDs hartnäckig ignoriert. Habe dann dem Tank geschrieben, dass wir den auslassen bei solchen Bob-DDs, er war sofort einverstanden  Der Ampelboss war ausnahmsweise mal unproblematisch, der Endboss war ein anderes Kaliber. Da wir Blechdosen-Heiler keine Flüche entfernen können, bat ich den Magier, doch bitte diesen Debuff zu übernehmen. Besagtes Magierlein behauptete erstmal stur und überzeugt, keine Flüche entfernen zu können und für sowas doch der Heiler da sei. Gut... es ist nie zu spät, etwas dazu zu lernen, also gab es Nachhilfe. Genützt hat diese nichts, denn entflucht hat der Magier kein einziges Mal. Wiedermal mehr zu heilen für den doofen Heiler. Zusätzlich blieb der Magier und der Jäger unnötig lang im Pistolensperrfeuer stehen, als ob ich nicht genug zu tun hätte in diesem Kampf.

Naja, immerhin hatte ich die 2200 Tapferkeitspunkte für die neue Brust zusammen, die letzten 20 fehlenden Punkte habe ich dann mal ignoriert, noch eine solche Instanz wollte ich mir nicht antun...

Und endlich sieht meine Paladina nicht mehr wie Schlumpfine aus! 

***edit*** 
Memo an mich: Das Itemset "Heilung" mit neuer Brustrüstung speichern! 
*schnell Arsenal schließ*


----------



## bakkax (20. Juli 2011)

Gestern Abend ZA

Ich hatte mit meinem Jäger, mit dem ich ansich nicht sonderlich ehrgeizig bin, wieder bissl dailies in FL gemacht,
und mich im Dungeonfinder für ne Trollini angemeldet. 

es kam: ZA

Die Gruppe heizt wie gewöhnlich los, und ich erwarte mal wieder nen Hetz-Wipe, weil Tank nicht auf den Heiler wartet, 
oder DD zuviel Aggro zieht, oder jemand in 'ne Addgruppe hopst, oder Späher übersehen werden, oder zu wenig CC gesetzt wird. 

Mein 'Moin' wurde auch nur knapp erwiedert... keine Zeichen beim Trash - der Chat bleibt leer jeglicher Absprache...

Und was passiert ? 

Timerun geschafft!

Danke an die Gruppe von gestern Abend


----------



## Tomratz (20. Juli 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Da wir Blechdosen-Heiler keine Flüche entfernen können, bat ich den Magier, doch bitte diesen Debuff zu übernehmen. Besagtes Magierlein behauptete erstmal stur und überzeugt, keine Flüche entfernen zu können und für sowas doch der Heiler da sei. Gut... es ist nie zu spät, etwas dazu zu lernen, also gab es Nachhilfe. Genützt hat diese nichts, denn entflucht hat der Magier kein einziges Mal.






Dann warst du definitiv *nicht* mit mir unterwegs  

War die Tage auch in der Burg, das erste mal mit dem Magetwink, der ist noch nicht soooo lange 85 und rennt momentan immer mal wieder ne Hero Ini. Enftluchen gehört für mich zum Standard und ist dank Decursive auch kein grosser DpS-Verlust.
Sollte doch mal jemand den e-penis posten, geh ich gemütlich auf die entsprechende Anzeige und poste auch mal.

In der Burg hats keiner getan, wär auch peinlich für den Rest gewesen. Mit meinem Mage bin ich grade mal Ilvl 333 gewesen und war Nr. 2 vor den andern mit höherem Ilvel, trotz dem entfluchen  

Was mir allerdings als DD immer wieder auffällt, ist, keiner interessiert sich fürs unterbrechen oder entfluchen, Krankheiten heilen o.ä., jeder schaut nur noch auf Dämatsch oder HpS.

Das wird mich aber nicht daran hindern, auch weiterhin zu unterbrechen, ggfs. mal nen Zauber zu klauen, zu entfluchen, ja sogar mal "Zeitkrümmung" beim Endboss anzuwerfen, wenns niemand nötig hat, mal HT oder was ähnliches zu zünden.

Gestern beim Endboss in Tol'vir standen ausser mir noch ein weiterer DD und der Heiler und wir haben ihn noch weggezergt, Zeitkrümmung sei Dank.


----------



## Valdrasiala (20. Juli 2011)

Teilweise verstehe ich die Leute auch nicht. Z.B. sollte ein Waffenkrieger sich geradezu darum prügeln, kicken zu dürfen, um mehr Schaden zu fahren. (glaube bei Schurken war das auch so, oder?) Trotzdem machen es viele nicht. Und ein klein wenig DPS zu verlieren, um vielleicht ohne Tote durch einen Kampf zu kommen ist allemal besser, als dass einer umkippt und dann jemand einen Battlerezz machen muß oder denjenigen sogar liegen läßt.

Einige Addons haben diesem Spiel echt irreparablen Schaden zugefügt, sei es das Penismeter oder der Gearscore.


----------



## Bloodstalker Il (20. Juli 2011)

beim schurken ist der kick leider ein totaler dmg verlust zuviel energie und bringt die rota aus dem gleichgewicht.
Krieger macht 5% mehr dmg sollte kicken frost dks können kostenlos und natürlich wie alle anderen ohne gcd kicken tun dies meist in hcs leider nicht.
Ich find es immer wieder toll wenn ich als schami ne ini heal das ich alles selber kicken- decursen darf ( ab und zu auch noch in za totems zerlegen muss weil manche das einfach ned peilen).
Aber leider ist das kicken (mal abgesehen von manchen bossen) einfach nicht von nöten wenn ich mir mal sachen wie zb in Guildwars (jaja eine andere welt) da ist praktisch wenn du zb jemanden dabei hast der ne reine counter skillung hat (damit macht man auch gut dmg) das kicken in WoW sollte einfach mehr belohnt werden oder einfach mal die kosten dafür entfernt werden


----------



## Vyren (20. Juli 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Gerne doch *fg*
> Und naja, also zum Screenshot: Also das ist wirklich ziemlich krass, und ich persönlich versteh sowas kein bisschen.
> Vor allem da mit Gildenboni der Geist auch noch schneller ist und das bisschen Laufen tut doch echt niemandem weh...
> Aber so Spieler gab es immer und wird es immer geben, also lieber nur mit Leuten, die man kennt sowas machen,
> ...





Naja bin nicht mehr all zu oft auf diesem Server unterwegs, eigtl ist die Gilde mit einer mittelmäßigen Größe vertreten
(300 - 520 Member, Twinks usw... kann also nix genaueres darüber sagen)

Ansonsten wird die Gilde wortlos betrachtet, also über diese ist nix zu hören, einige sagen das da nur bekloppte sind usw.
Aber auf dem Server gibts schlimmere ^^ So als Beispiel, nen 46er wollte in eine Gilde die gut im Raid unterwegs ist, die Member und der GM meinte wenn der Spieler in 2 Tagen max. erreicht könnte er rein
Aber der Spieler hatte weder Acc-Sachen noch ne Gilde für den EP Bonus...

Dazu sag ich mal nix...

Verrückte gibts, Bekloppte auch...

Cheers Vyren


----------



## Vyren (20. Juli 2011)

Nochma zum Thema kicken usw.

Ich als Pali-Tank kicke öfter als mancher Arms Warri und heale auch öfter mit (Heiliges Strahlen (...jaja jetzt denkt jeder kleine Witzbold an Japan...) Wort der Herrlichkeit usw.) um es dem Healer leichter zu machen
Und damit keinem in die Nüsse getreten wird und der am Boden liegt...

Z'A Drachenfalkenboss, keiner bombt die Adds außer mir... Begründung:*''Der Healer muss das locker weghealen'' *ah ja und den Debuff den die Vieher machen interessiert keinen...
Resultat...
*WIPE*
*
*
Und dann soll der/die Spieler/in der Noob sein der die versucht umzuknüppeln...
Comunity ist auch nicht mehr das was es einmal war...

Cheers Vyren


----------



## Tomratz (21. Juli 2011)

Das schlimme daran ist, dass sich das dann auch in Raids fortsetzt.

Ja, der alte Content verlangt auch nicht unbedingt, dass solche Fähigkeiten genutzt werden, aber spätestens in den Feuerlanden muss jeder, der irgendwas unterbrechen kann, dieses auch tun.

Damit geht dann der Kreis wieder von vorne los, wenn jemand vorher nie gekickt oder anderweitig unterbrochen hat, wieso soll er es dann in den Feuerlanden plötzlich können?, der wird im Zweifelsfall nicht mal wissen, wo er es in seinem Fähigkeitenbuch findet.

Ich werd fleissig weiterhin unterbrechen, entfluchen etc.


----------



## Muh-Q (21. Juli 2011)

Tja, das typische Leben eines Resto Shaman in random HCs: Froschen, Purgen, Unterbrechen, Dispellen und nebenbei ~15k HPS fahren damit der Platte DD in Tank-Skillung nicht umfällt. Nach der ersten Gruppe gibts eine Ansage das abzustellen, läuft das bei der nächste Gruppe wieder so blöde /pleave. Ich bin doch nicht der Depp vom Dienst und muss mir so einen Blödsinn antun?


----------



## nomorezam (21. Juli 2011)

Kommt mir bekannt vor 

Und nebenbei bekommt man noch gesagt das Resto Schamanen eh das letzte sind.


----------



## _Raziel_ (21. Juli 2011)

Muh-Q schrieb:


> Tja, das typische Leben eines Resto Shaman in random HCs: Froschen, Purgen, Unterbrechen, Dispellen und nebenbei ~15k HPS fahren damit der Platte DD in Tank-Skillung nicht umfällt. Nach der ersten Gruppe gibts eine Ansage das abzustellen, läuft das bei der nächste Gruppe wieder so blöde /pleave. Ich bin doch nicht der Depp vom Dienst und muss mir so einen Blödsinn antun?



/sign

Mehr muss ich dazu nicht sagen. Ich hab mal gerne als Resto Shaman gehealt. Seit alles wieder nur aufs Bomben rausläuft (sogar in den Zul'Inis), liegt er wieder in einer Ecke.
Zumindest in Raids kann ich als RL das Ganze den Möchtegern-Bombern ganz schnell abstellen (CC nutzen, Unterbrechen oder kein Loot!)


----------



## Fremder123 (21. Juli 2011)

_Raziel_ schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Mehr muss ich dazu nicht sagen. Ich hab mal gerne als Resto Shaman gehealt. Seit alles wieder nur aufs Bomben rausläuft (sogar in den Zul'Inis), liegt er wieder in einer Ecke.
> Zumindest in Raids kann ich als RL das Ganze den Möchtegern-Bombern ganz schnell abstellen (CC nutzen, Unterbrechen oder kein Loot!)


Ah ja, im Raid das bomben also abstellen. Im CATA-Raid. Wo multipler Schaden wichtiger ist denn je. Dann erklär mal den "Möchtegern-Bombern" bei Maloriak/ Halfus HC, Beth'tilac oder Occu'Thar, dass sie die Adds/ Welplinge/ Augen/ wasauchimmer doch bitte fokusen mögen, bomben ist ja mal total out und gibt kein Loot. Mit der Taktik gibts dann tatsächlich keinen, aber warum nur...^^


----------



## Valdrasiala (21. Juli 2011)

Fremder, Du bist gerade etwas kontraproduktiv, fällt Dir das auf?
Bei diesen von Dir genannten Mobs sollte jeder wissen, dass gebombt werden muß. 

Manche Spieler sind inzwischen aber dabei, ÜBERALL zu bomben, ob es dort Sinn macht oder nicht.


----------



## Fremder123 (21. Juli 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Fremder, Du bist gerade etwas kontrakproduktiv, fällt Dir das auf?
> Bei diesen von Dir genannten Mobs sollte jeder wissen, dass gebombt werden muß.
> 
> Manche Spieler sind inzwischen aber dabei, ÜBERALL zu bomben, ob es dort Sinn macht oder nicht.


Jetzt lass mich doch auch mal. ;P Was heißt denn überall bomben? Also wenn ich mit der Gilde nach ZA/ ZG gehe und dort tanke, dann setze ich höchstens nen Totenkopf und stürme dann in die Massen. Mit aktuellem Equip ist das doch auch nicht wirklich ein Problem, von manchen Trashgruppen in ZA mal abgesehen. Als Heiler trotte ich momentan wieder gelangweilt hinterher wie zu besten WotLK-Zeiten und überheile sogar, um überhaupt mal was machen zu müssen. Und in den "blauen" Heros ist es mittlerweile doch erst recht egal. Mag auch daran liegen dass ich selten random gehe, aber wenn, dann verlangt kaum mehr was CC, weil es schlicht nicht nötig ist. Hast Du ein/ zwei gute DDs dabei und macht der Tank noch ordentlich mit, braucht man nichtmal die Heil-Nagas im Thron der Gezeiten zu ccen, weil die den harten Schaden kaum mehr gegenheilen können, zumal wenn dann noch zwischendrin mal ein Cast unterbrochen wird.

Man sollte sich mal vor Augen halten für welches Itemlevel die Instanzen gemacht sind und sofern nicht die gesamte Gruppe aus frischen 85er Twinks mit Account-Schultern besteht, ist es doch mittlerweile wie zu WotLK. Ich hab die Anfangstage in Cata auch genossen, wo man ohne gezieltes CC kaum einen Schritt weit kam und die Inis einfach mal knüppelhart waren. Aber da diese Tage vorbei sind und die Rechnung gilt [Instanznerfs + T11/ T12-Gear = unzeitgemäße Instanzen] gilt für mich ebenfalls im Großteil der Fälle "Bomben ahoi".

Ich fand es halt nur lustig, wie Raziel das bomben im Raid verbieten will, wo GERADE jetzt soviele Bomb-Encounter aktiv sind wie selten zuvor. Selbst in der Baradinfestung ist der 2. Boss kein Freeloot, wenn Du 3 bombschwache DDs einlädst. Dann zerreißen die Augen den Raid in Sekunden. Soweit zu meiner Lobhudelei auf das Bomber-Dasein.^^


----------



## Myléna (21. Juli 2011)

Raidabend in der Gilde. Tadaaa 5 min nach Raidbeginn nur 9 Leute da. Da wir erst seit einigen Wochen in PSA unterwegs sind, und wir alle kaum erfahrung haben, gestaltet sich die Randomsuche oft schwierig. Wir habens trotzdem versucht und fanden einen Schurken mit Erfahrung. Auch die Ankündigung, dass wir Nef noch nicht gelegt haben und nicht wissen ob es diesmal klappt, hat ihn nicht abgeschreckt. 

Er hat sich im TS eingebracht, hilfestellung gegeben wie er konnte, und ist mit uns bis Raidende von einem Wipe zum nächsten. Letztendlich haben wirs nicht geschafft, aber der Raid wurde mit guter Stimmung aufgelöst. Unser Random war nicht allzu enttäuscht, er hatte Spass mit uns. 

Ein herzliches Danke an den unbekannten Schurken von Lordaeron.


----------



## Shelung (21. Juli 2011)

Das ist ja mal wieder ein toller Spieler 

Sieht man selten das Leute noch mit wipen.


----------



## Fedaykin (21. Juli 2011)

Shelung schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal wieder ein toller Spieler
> 
> Sieht man selten das Leute noch mit wipen.




Wenn man einmal 3 Wochen am Stück an Raz. im PSH gescheitert ist, sind ein paar wipes an einem Abend keine Herausforderung mehr. Einen wipe-Abend sitze ich mittlerweile auf einer Arschbacke ab.


----------



## Tomratz (21. Juli 2011)

Shelung schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal wieder ein toller Spieler
> 
> Sieht man selten das Leute noch mit wipen.




Und ich freu mich, dass es noch Leute gibt, die zugeben PSA noch nicht vollständig durch zu haben (wir habens auch nicht).

Wenn man so manche Threads liest, bekommt man das Gefühl, der einzige zu sein, der im Content noch massiv hinterherhinkt.

Ich drück euch die Daumen @ Myléna, dass es bald klappt mit Nef., wir brauchen den auch noch.


----------



## Windelwilli (21. Juli 2011)

Tomratz schrieb:


> Und ich freu mich, dass es noch Leute gibt, die zugeben PSA noch nicht vollständig durch zu haben (wir habens auch nicht).
> 
> Wenn man so manche Threads liest, bekommt man das Gefühl, der einzige zu sein, der im Content noch massiv hinterherhinkt.
> 
> Ich drück euch die Daumen @ Myléna, dass es bald klappt mit Nef., wir brauchen den auch noch.




Ich gesell mich mal dazu. Chogall hauen wir regelmäßig First Try um..aber für Nef sind wir..trotz Patch...irgendwie zu blöde.


----------



## Fremder123 (21. Juli 2011)

Windelwilli schrieb:


> Ich gesell mich mal dazu. Chogall hauen wir regelmäßig First Try um..aber für Nef sind wir..trotz Patch...irgendwie zu blöde.


Gott sei Dank... dachte es liegt nur an uns. xD Am Montag haben wir sage und schreibe 10 Tries gebraucht, eh Nef lag - obwohl der Ablauf allen gut bekannt ist und der ja auch schon mehrfach lag. Mal zogen DDs vorm Tank Aggro, mal standen die Drachen falsch, mal wurden die Adds auf den Säulen nicht unterbrochen und noch mehr so Sch**ß, der absolut nicht sein muss. Al'Akir haben wir vorher im 2. Try zu 9. umgehauen, weil sich partout weder Heiler noch DD finden ließ (mag unglaublich klingen im 10er, war aber leider trotzdem so). Sogar den Erfolg mit der Rückkopplung gabs dazu. Es ist einzig und allein Nef, der auch nach dem Nerf noch nervt.^^

Da wir derzeit uns noch in den heroischen Modi des T11-Contents rumtreiben wag ich an den ungenerften Nef hero lieber gar nicht denken, wenn wir uns dort schon im generften Normalo so dämlich haben. oO


----------



## No_ones (21. Juli 2011)

Meine RGG spielt sich nicht auf 85 ab 


vor 10 min war ich in ner sehr schönen gruppe ahn'kathet ( oder wie das geschrieben wird )
ich war mit meinem frisch 72 heildudu dabei hatte vllt knappe 12k leben
schau mir die gruppe an.. alle genauso in dem dreh rum 
kommt der 74 tankadin mit seinen 28k leben ungebufft pullt erstmal 4 gruppen aufeinmal ohne schaden zu nehmen
war so der schnellste und beste run den ich hatte (:
musste kein bisschen heilen bin am ende als dd mitgerannt
alle dds mit mir eingeschlossen nur um die 1-1.5k dps und dann der nette tank mit 4.5

insgesammt in ner stunde 6 inis durch und lvl up


----------



## Vyren (21. Juli 2011)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Was heißt denn überall bomben? *Also wenn ich mit der Gilde* nach ZA/ ZG gehe und dort tanke, dann setze ich höchstens nen Totenkopf und stürme dann in die Massen. Mit aktuellem Equip ist das doch auch nicht wirklich ein Problem, von manchen Trashgruppen in ZA mal abgesehen. Als Heiler trotte ich momentan wieder gelangweilt hinterher wie zu besten WotLK-Zeiten und überheile sogar, um überhaupt mal was machen zu müssen. Und in den "blauen" Heros ist es mittlerweile doch erst recht egal. Mag auch daran liegen dass ich selten random gehe, aber wenn, dann verlangt kaum mehr was CC, weil es schlicht nicht nötig ist. Hast Du ein/ zwei gute DDs dabei und macht der Tank noch ordentlich mit, braucht man nichtmal die Heil-Nagas im Thron der Gezeiten zu ccen, weil die den harten Schaden kaum mehr gegenheilen können, zumal wenn dann noch zwischendrin mal ein Cast unterbrochen wird.





*Random* Gruppen Geschichten (*R* steht für *Random*)...

Außerdem nicht jeder ist mit iLvl 360++ unterwegs es gibt auch Anfänger, ja sowas gibt es, es nennt sich Twink und ist ein Charakter indem nicht so viel Zeit investiert wurde wie in einen Main...
Equip erklärt sich von selbst hoffe ich...


----------



## Myléna (21. Juli 2011)

@ Tomratz: ich glaube wir sind schlimmer, ich red hier nich vom heromode ^^. mir is das ziemlich wurscht, ich bin "nur" in einer Fungilde, haben uns nur eine neue Herausforderung gesucht. Wir haben wenns hochkommt einen der schon mal live drin war, der rest kommt aus guides und kommt mit der erfahrung. Aber der Nachwuchs muss ja auch mal üben dürfen  drum ist es umso schöner (wenn wir mal nicht vollständig den raid aus gildis stellen können) dass es leute gibt die mit guter stimmung uns unter die arme greifen


----------



## Hosenschisser (22. Juli 2011)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Ah ja, im Raid das bomben also abstellen. Im CATA-Raid. Wo multipler Schaden wichtiger ist denn je. Dann erklär mal den "Möchtegern-Bombern" bei Maloriak/ Halfus HC, Beth'tilac oder Occu'Thar, dass sie die Adds/ Welplinge/ Augen/ wasauchimmer doch bitte fokusen mögen, bomben ist ja mal total out und gibt kein Loot. Mit der Taktik gibts dann tatsächlich keinen, aber warum nur...^^




Du hast ihn missverstanden. Er wollte nur sagen, daß er sich gerne am Trash aufhällt, anstatt Bosse zu machen.


----------



## _Raziel_ (22. Juli 2011)

Vorletzte Trashgruppe vor Hexlord Malacriss in Zul'Aman:
1 Flammenwirker
1 Medizinschamane
1 Hyro...irgendwass (die Dinger mit Flügelchen)
1 Axtschwinger

Tank pullt einfach mal alles. Die Gruppe bombt, weil das ja so toll geht. Der Flügelchentyp zerbricht Siegel und belegt uns alle stetig mit Debuffs, während der Schamane seine Heil- und Schutztotems stellt und der Flammenwirker bufft sich selber und castet Feuerbälle im Sekundentakt (dazwischen immer mal wieder Feuer-AoE).
Keine Magier klaut den Buff des Flammenwirkers. Kein Jäger killt mal die Totems. Die Blitzschläge des Medizinschamanen unterbrechen? Wieso denn?

Dazwischen ich als Schamane, der die Gruppe am Leben halten muss. Sehr entspannend!!!!

Nein danke Fremder. Aber mit dir in der Gruppe ginge ich freiwillig raus und warte lieber 30 Minuten. Wipen find ich okay, aber sowas brauch ich ernsthaft nicht, wenn genug CC dabei wäre.

Ps'
Das man die Augen von Occu mit AoE wegmachen muss ist mir bekannt. Dass man die kleinen Spinnen bei Beth'tilac mit AoE wegbomben sollte ist mir auch bekannt.
Wer aber bpsw. bei den Trash-Skorpionen AoE reindonnert, damit alle kleinen auf einmal draufgehen und wir Heiler uns abmühen müssen, die Gruppe am Leben zu halten oder bei den Elementaren die 'Entzündeten' nicht wegmacht, der bekommt nunmal eins aufs Dach.
AoE ist immer dann gegeben, wenn es vom Encounter auch vorgesehen ist. Alles andere ist Irrsinn.

Es gibt momentan fast keine Klasse, die beim Bomben mehr DPS an einem Mob fährt als Fokus-Dmg. Und einen Mob weniger am Tank zu haben, bzw. ein Mob weniger irgendwas casten lassen als 30 Sekunden zusätzlich seine Fähigkeiten gegenheilen zu müssen ist uns Heiler lieber.
Einzige Ausnahme ist übrigens der Jäger! Völlig wurscht ob er nen Arkanen Schuss oder Multischuss als Filler einfügt ^^


----------



## Hosenschisser (22. Juli 2011)

Du hast doch davon geredet in Raids das Bomben zu untersagen. Was hat das jetzt mit ZA zu tun?

Ja, an einem Mob macht man beim Bomben zum Teil weniger Schaden. Der Sinn des bombens ist aber an möglichst vielen Mobs Schaden zu machen. 

Dadurch geht die Gruppe insgesamt schneller down, als wenn man die Gruppe häppchenweise zerlegt. Aber das kann jeder machen wie er will. Ich mache lieber 2-3 Trainingswipes, anstatt den Trash zu Selektieren.

PS. Bomben bedeutet nicht auf sämtliche Schadensvermeidung zu verzichten. Kicken, silencen usw. is nicht verboten.


----------



## Raijka (22. Juli 2011)

Es gibt Gruppen da ist Bomben angesagt egal ob in Raids oder Inis und ehrlich wenn ich da an BF denke die Augen lol singeltarget na dann viel Spaß^^ Auch in Zul Aman oder Zul Gurub gibt es bomber Gruppen und CC Gruppen es gibt immer beides.

Ein wenig Anleitung für unerfahrene DD oder Tanks hilft da meist sehr und so mancher Heiler ist auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei auch wenn er das über sich denkt.


----------



## Metadron72 (22. Juli 2011)

_Raziel_ schrieb:


> Wer aber bpsw. bei den Trash-Skorpionen AoE reindonnert, damit alle kleinen auf einmal draufgehen und wir Heiler uns




alle auf nen fleck, bomben, bomben, bomben , bei 5% hp der mobs alle stück weg und das leben kann so toll sein...effektiver gehts nicht


----------



## J_0_T (22. Juli 2011)

Kann es sein das die Posts sich vom eigendlichen Thema entfernen? Zumindestens die wo sich jetzt ums bomben drehen und erfahrungen im Raid mit bomben etc?


----------



## Tomratz (22. Juli 2011)

Myléna schrieb:


> @ Tomratz: ich glaube wir sind schlimmer, ich red hier nich vom heromode ^^. mir is das ziemlich wurscht, ich bin "nur" in einer Fungilde, haben uns nur eine neue Herausforderung gesucht. Wir haben wenns hochkommt einen der schon mal live drin war, der rest kommt aus guides und kommt mit der erfahrung. Aber der Nachwuchs muss ja auch mal üben dürfen  drum ist es umso schöner (wenn wir mal nicht vollständig den raid aus gildis stellen können) dass es leute gibt die mit guter stimmung uns unter die arme greifen



Wir sind auch noch in den Normalmodes unterwegs und ich würde uns auch als Fungilde bezeichnen.

Gestern mussten wir auch auf drei Positionen wechseln, zwei davon mit Gildenleuten, einen Tank von der FL.

Hat "nur" für drei Bosse (Magmaul, Omnotron und Maloriak) gereicht, aber es hat Riesenspaß gemacht und uns dem Gildenerfolg mit den Repkosten wieder ein Stück näher gebracht  

Ob ich nun den Endcontent in den Feuerlanden früher oder später seh ist mir eigentlich ziemlich wurscht, ich will Spaß haben.

Nicht dass Leute die den Endcontent spielen keinen Spaß haben, die haben genausoviel oder vielleicht noch mehr Spaß, wobei ich einfach denke, Spaß ist das, was dem einzelnen eben "Spaß" bedeutet.


----------



## Metadron72 (22. Juli 2011)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Kann es sein das die Posts sich vom eigendlichen Thema entfernen? Zumindestens die wo sich jetzt ums bomben drehen und erfahrungen im Raid mit bomben etc?




Hast recht .-) , gestern Gildenintern (bis auf den Tank) ZG gemacht. Pala Tank bekommen, Gear sah ok aus also los.
Nachdem er immer gewartet hatte, bis einer von uns vor reitet, schwante mir schon böses. Auf die ansage, das er bitte sagen soll, falls er hier etwas nicht kennt, kam wie gewohnt keine Antwort.

Als Boss Nr.1 dann hoch auf sein Podest rennt, um Blutdings zu casten rennt der Tank gleich mal hinterher. 
Tank tot, naja wurscht, Boss dann halt ohne Tank gemacht. Und wieder wartet er bis alle andern vor reiten. Dann kamen wir auch schon zu dem Aufgang wo die Steinkugeln runter rollen 
Tank tot bevor er am Boss war , wiedermal Spiegelbilder an und den Steinchenwerfer umgehauen.

Nach dem er dann beim Kessel vorm 2.Boss selbigen auch nicht genutzt hat, ihm wenigstens mal die Kessel erklärt. 
Er war btw immer noch der Meinung das er das dort kennt.

Auf zum Archi Boss, Tank ihn die Masken geschupst (er hatte wohl Angst) und Jeder durfte ne Maske tanken (nur der Tank nicht). Dann 
Bosspull und wie immer nach 10sek kein Tank mehr oO (bloss gut das man in ZA fast jede Stelle mit ner guten Gruppe auch ohne Tank machen kann).

Panther Boss haben wir ihm dann gesagt, er soll einfach am Boss stehen bleiben und unterbrechen. Wir machen die Katzis alleine -.-
Er hat natürlich den Boss nicht unterbrochen und ist auch nicht aus dem Kegel/Träne raus. Aber durch nen dicken Heiler und gut DPS gings dann trotzdem irgendwie.

Egal, weiter zu Zanzil ....Tank tot weil kein Gift Buff geholt, wurscht > KR+Spiegelbilder an (jaja das alte spiel) und Boss umgehauen.
Als wir dann am Endboss waren, hab ich das x´te mal gefragt, ob er den Boss kennt und siehe da, diesmal kam tatsächlich "ne, DEN noch nicht".
Also Boss erklärt und umgehauen, setsamerweise bekam er kein Erfolg, sprich er war wohl doch schon da (ich tipp mal auf "DD" ).

Fazit: als Gildengruppe mit TS war es sogar ganz lustig, aber ohne wäre es einer der gruseligsten Abende geworden.


----------



## Vyren (23. Juli 2011)

Morning,

mal wieder in Zul'Aman unterwegs gewesen...

Prott*Pali *(ich)

Ele*Shami*

Heal*Shami*

Eule*Dudu*

Frost*Dk*

Also sage an das wir beim Tor open sofort losrennen um den Elits auszuweichen und die nonelits unten umzuklatschen...
Jaja ok ok, Tor offen alle stürmen nach vorne außer dem EleShami... er verreckt leavt... neue Suche neuer EleShami
Alle Bosse gelegt Timerun geschafft *clap da hands* Bär dropt, fast alle B...
Und wer bekommt ihn...? der PvP (ja PvP (!)) Dk...

Ich verstehs nich wenn die Leute im PvP rumpimpeln (nix gegen PvP hab das auch zu BC betrieben) warum gehen se dann in Rnd Hc's?
Haben mit PvP ihren iLvl gepushd kommen ins PvE mit keinem einzigen PvE Teil fahren nur 12k dps und kriegen auch noch den Bären in den
Ar*** geschoben...

Meiner Meinung nach ist das irgendwie nicht gerecht gewesen... Solls Blizz so machen das man bestimmtes PvE Gear braucht um auch Inis / Raids zu gehen...


Cheers...


----------



## The Reverend (23. Juli 2011)

Leider kennsch das mit den full-equippten PVP-PVE-Gamern leider auch nur gut. OK hab selbst 2 Teile an aber  sobald ich die entsprechenden PVE-Teile habe fliegen die wieder weg und ich hab se so umgeschmiedet das sie mir im PVE mehr nutzen als im PVP.

Ab zurück zum Thema.

ZA

Icjh (dk-tank) gildenkollege (mage) hunter  und bäumchen (auch aus einer gleichen gilde) und pala glaub ich.

OK schau mir von den 3 anderen das Equippt an, scheint zu passen biss auf das bäumchen das komplett in PVP-Gear rum latscht. ICh also freundlich gefragt ob er anderes Gear hat Wieder mal ein sprach gewander Gamern keine Antwort, om Votekick gestartet. Ok HUnter hat abgelehnt und meint nur passt schon, klappt mit dem heilen. Naja ok erst Mob grp. Wipe hunter leavt bäumchen auch und ich greif mir wieder mal an den Kopf, danach kamen wieder ein bäumchen und nen rogue und da liefe alles ohne Probleme.

ZG fast das gleiche.

Ich (shadow) gildenkollege (hunter) nen dd-warrior (waffe oder fury weis ner) Pala-tank und nen holy priest.

Ok nur endboss ok gibts schnelle Punkte denksch micht. Irrtum. Bosstaktikt wurde erklärt wer was macht ok. 1 Try Wipe. ICh schau mir mal so den schaden sehe der Warri fährt 6-7k dps mmh ok frisch Zul-ready nopp PVP-Gear an, ich mit Tank abgesprochen ob der es io findet, er der selben meinung gewesen wie ich. Einmal KIckvote pls. Gildie wundert warum der gekickt wurde, ich erkläre ihm kurz das ich PVPler in Pve mit nicht dem passenden Gear so nett finde wie ne Darmspiegelung.

Achja genauso gut sind Hunter min Int/ wille sachen ( und nein Petheal-Gear gibts nicht)

Also bis dahin hautsta rin

JUdas


----------



## Duselette (23. Juli 2011)

The schrieb:


> Leider kennsch das mit den full-equippten PVP-PVE-Gamern leider auch nur gut. OK hab selbst 2 Teile an aber sobald ich die entsprechenden PVE-Teile habe fliegen die wieder weg und ich hab se so umgeschmiedet das sie mir im PVE mehr nutzen als im PVP.
> 
> Ab zurück zum Thema.



du krass voll reden, bruder. echtsch


----------



## cashhh (23. Juli 2011)

Interessant, wie schnell hier manche beim Kick sind, nur weil einer mit PVP- Gear 7k dps fährt. Werd demnächst auch mal wenn wir nen rnd mit inner Gildengruppe kriegen, den kicken wenn er nicht auch mind. 25k fährt. Bis jetzt haben wir so Leute immer durchgezogen *Ironie off* Find ich unmöglich, wie sich manche als Aufseher und Aufpasser aufspielen. Meist aber sind die WOW- Polizisten diejenigen, die, die das am Anfang genauso wenig auf die Reihe gebracht haben. Und gerade die ZA/ZG Ini´s gehen auch erst, seitdem die Leute Gear in FL farmen konnten. Vorher sind da selbst Spieler verreckt, die PSA oder BDZ clear hatten. Aber so isses in WOW immer. Der Gimp von gestern ist der vermeintl. Pro von Heute. Demnächst gibts dann nen Kick, weil so einem ein bestimmter Sockel nicht passt...Schade das man im BG oder TB nicht kicken kann. Allerdings wär dann meist das Schlachtfeld leer, wenn ich mir überleg wieviele da mit PVE Zeug rumstolpern. Meistens übrg. Caster, die meinen Abhärtung hätte was damit zu tun, kalt Schwimmen zu gehen. Die natz ich am liebsten.


----------



## Vyren (23. Juli 2011)

cashhh schrieb:


> Interessant, *wie schnell hier manche beim Kick sind, nur weil einer mit PVP- Gear 7k dps fährt*. Werd demnächst auch mal wenn wir nen rnd mit inner Gildengruppe kriegen, den kicken wenn er nicht auch mind. 25k fährt. Bis jetzt haben wir so Leute immer durchgezogen *Ironie off* Find ich unmöglich, wie sich manche als Aufseher und Aufpasser aufspielen. Meist aber sind die WOW- Polizisten diejenigen, die, die das am Anfang genauso wenig auf die Reihe gebracht haben. Und gerade die ZA/ZG Ini´s gehen auch erst, seitdem die Leute Gear in FL farmen konnten. Vorher sind da selbst Spieler verreckt, die PSA oder BDZ clear hatten. Aber so isses in WOW immer. Der Gimp von gestern ist der vermeintl. Pro von Heute. Demnächst gibts dann nen Kick, weil so einem ein bestimmter Sockel nicht passt...Schade das man im BG oder TB nicht kicken kann. Allerdings wär dann meist das Schlachtfeld leer, wenn ich mir überleg wieviele da mit PVE Zeug rumstolpern. Meistens übrg. Caster, die meinen Abhärtung hätte was damit zu tun, kalt Schwimmen zu gehen. Die natz ich am liebsten.



Was hat das jetz mit kicken zu tun...? Ich hab mir das Vieh lange und hart erarbeitet und dann kommt ein PvP-Dk der nur so sein ItemLvl gepushd hat weil er
1. vllt nicht genug movement hat
2. kA hat
3. zu faul war um überhaupt Inis und Wipes mitzumachen

Und außerdem haben wir den nicht gekickt, ich finds nur Scheiße das solche Affen mit full (!) PvP Gear reinkommen den Abstauben und abhauen, wenn ihr schon PvP Gear habt dann bleibt auch da, wenns 1 - 3 Teile sind ok, vllt bekommt ihr die Teile sonst nicht in den Hc's weil die anderen sie needen oder geringe Dropchance, aber mit FullPvP Gear... das geht mal gar nicht, das ist einfach nur ne Schweinerei... kein Hallo kein garnix, auf die Frage vom Druiden ob er überhaupt PvE Gear hat, hat er nicht geantwortet

Cheers Vyren

&#8364;dit: Ich fahre mitm Schurken 10k dps mit PvE und werde schon gekickt und der nicht, will jetz nicht flamen, aber PvE/PvP es gibt doch nen Unterschied...
Und wenn ich selbst allein nen Trash umbomb und mein dps ein wenig verringert, werd ich schon als Noob geflamed der seine Klasse nicht spielen kann und zusätzlich gekickt... ich verlange von niemandem dass der 25k dps+++ ein ImbaR0xx0r mit only FL Gear ist, ich verlange schon was getrenntes... PvP gehört zu PvP, PvE zu PvE

Ich hatte weder PSA noch BdZ down und bin schon in die Zul'Inis reingelatscht mit only Hc gear und ein paar PvE-Marken-Items, und bin da auch 6Std zu Anfang durchgewiped und habe niemanden gekickt, also kannste dir den vermeindlichen ''Aufpasser'' sonst wohin schieben


Hauptsache das Maul aufreißen obwohl man kA hat...
Einfache Regel:
*Also kA Klappe halten*


----------



## pildaY (23. Juli 2011)

The schrieb:


> Wieder mal ein sprach gewander Gamern keine Antwort, om Votekick gestartet.



Dieser Satz begeistert mich!


----------



## odinxd (25. Juli 2011)

Vyren schrieb:


> ...



@Vyren, ich glaube cashhh hat das nicht auf deinen Beitrag bezogen sondern 2 über ihm


----------



## Tomratz (25. Juli 2011)

Ich wär Gestern froh gewesen, wenn der Fury in HdU wenigstens 7k DpS gebracht hätte, aber der hat gerade mal 2,9k auf die Reihe gebracht.

Ich hab keine Ahnung, wie er das fertig gebracht hat, mit seinem Equipstand, der besser als meiner war (mein Magetwink hat nen Ilvl von 337), hätt er alleine durch die Whitehits schon mehr machen müssen.

Wir haben ihn trotzdem nicht gekickt, haben mehrere Wipes klaglos überstanden und im Endeffekt haben dann der Jäger (Ilvl > 350) und ich genug Schaden rausgehauen, dass es doch gereicht hat.

Der Jäger hat mich irgendwann mal angeflüstert und wir haben uns dann köstlich amüsiert. Helfen lassen wollte sich der Fury auch nicht, sonst hätten wir ihm ja vielleicht den einen oder anderen Tip geben können.


----------



## bkeleanor (25. Juli 2011)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich war gestern mit einem Gilden und RL kumpel in Zul Aman.
Tank war ein Dudu ich war der heiler (schami) mein kumpel spielte einen Shadow priest und dann war noch ein Krieger und ein Jäger dabei.

Zum jäger möchte ich hier noch ein paar worte verlieren.
Ich hab noch nie, wirklich nie einen talentloseren WoW spieler erlebt als diesen jäger.
Er war noch nie in der instanz...wie sich später herausstellte.
auf dem weg zum 2. boss hat er die Pat gepullt. dank eingreifen des tanks und heilen meinerseits gings nochmal gut.
beim 2. boss haben wir ihm nichts erklärt da wir nicht wussten ob er schonmal da war. beim ersten boss ist er im gewitter umgekommen (kann passieren dachen wir). beim 2. gings auch gut weil mein kollege und ich einfach so gelaufen sind, dass es ihn auch erwischte und er sich nicht bewegt hat... gott sei dank.

dann gings erst richtig los.
Blaues viereck =eisfalle...er wirft die falle auf den totenkopf, welcher ein späher ist und deshalb immun.
irgendwie schaffte er es auch noch die gruppe hinter der wand zu pullen. leider wipe da ich oom war^^ haben aber alle bis auf einen (von beiden gruppen) umgebracht.
2. versuch... blau = eisfalle....er vertippt sich (nach eigenen angaben) und feuert einen mehrfachschuss ab (überleben geskillt und deshalb die ganze mob gruppe gedotet). aber oke es ging gerade nochmal gut...ein lob an den tank hier, der war wirklich ausgezeichnet.

der tank beschloss dann auch nichts mehr dem zufall zu überlassen (sprich jäger) und so wurde einer gefroscht und ein anderer übernommen.
3. boss war problemlos.

auf dem weg zum 4. boss, beim über das wasser laufen, schaffte es der jäger auch wieder von irgendwo her zu adden, was einen fantastischen "schwimm" fight auslöste, den wir aber auch überlebten.
beim 4. boss musste der jäger dann plötzlich weg.
danach kam der kommentar vom tank: "der war gut was :-)"

wir einen neuen dd gesucht für die letzten 2 bosse...das ganz verlief ohne weitere schwierigkeiten.


----------



## Doofkatze (25. Juli 2011)

Auch derzeit haben wir wieder viel mit Caster Kriegern und PVP+Tank Eulen zu tun.

Durch die Real-ID Gruppeneinladung ist unser ehemaliger Lieblingstank nun wieder mit uns in Instanzen unterwegs.

Er hat nen gutes Raid Equipment, der Heiler wird durch uns gestellt und so ist natürlich ein anderes Gameplay möglich. Burg Schattenfang in 11 Minuten (3 Gruppen gleichzeitig gepullt) spricht da für sich.

Grandios war aber immer noch die Gruppe, die es geschafft hat, völlig mies zu ccn.
Totenkopf, Grün + Blau makiert, Grün + blau für den Schamanen und Jäger. Der Schurke kopfnusst den Totenkopf, der Schamane cct einen Gegner ohne Mark.
Wir lästern da immer noch drüber.


----------



## Tomratz (26. Juli 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Durch die Real-ID Gruppeneinladung ist unser ehemaliger Lieblingstank nun wieder mit uns in Instanzen unterwegs.



Dazu mal ne Frage von mir (ja, ich bin zu faul die SuFu zu nutzen).

Heisst das, dass ich Real-ID Freunde jetzt Serverübergreifend in ne Gruppe laden kann und gilt das evtl. auch für Raids?

Ich weiss, Offtopic, aber ich les das jetzt das zweite mal und wär über ne vernünftige Antwort sehr froh.


----------



## Doofkatze (26. Juli 2011)

Tomratz schrieb:


> Dazu mal ne Frage von mir (ja, ich bin zu faul die SuFu zu nutzen).
> 
> Heisst das, dass ich Real-ID Freunde jetzt Serverübergreifend in ne Gruppe laden kann und gilt das evtl. auch für Raids?
> 
> Ich weiss, Offtopic, aber ich les das jetzt das zweite mal und wär über ne vernünftige Antwort sehr froh.




Ja und nein.

Du kannst Gruppen für den Dungeonbrowser nun per RealID serverübergreifend bilden, allerdings sind Raids immer noch servergebunden.

Es ist eine Testphase, die erstmal kostenlos allen Spielern zur Verfügung gestellt wurde. Die Entscheidung, ob diese Möglichkeit später nur als Premiumdienst funktionieren wird, ist indes noch nicht gefallen.

Da wir auf einem jungen Server beheimatet sind, läuft insgesamt recht wenig bez. Raids, weshalb mit der Zeit eine Gruppierung weggezogen ist, mit denen wir vorher ein Gildenbündnis hatten. Daher erfreut mich diese Änderung besonders :-)


----------



## Tomratz (26. Juli 2011)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort @ Doofkatze.

Das ist natürlich schade, habe einige RL-Leute, die auf nen anderen Server gewechselt sind und es wär schön gewesen, wenn wir wieder zusammen hätten raiden können.

Die haben auf ihrem Server das Problem eine Raidgruppe zusammen zu bekommen und uns fehlen ab und zu Leute, wär ne feine win win Situation gewesen.


----------



## Arawina (27. Juli 2011)

Schon etwas länger her, dass ich mit meinem Heilpala in ZA ein Kopfkratz-Erlebnis hatte:

Random-Gruppe von 5 verschiedenen Realms, wir meistern Boss 1 uns 2 mit Bravour und in raschem Tempo - keine Fehler, Timerun sieht bestens aus, ich brauch nichtmal Manaregpausen, niemand fällt auch nur ansatzweise tot um - kurz: Ein perfekter Run. Fast. Nach dem 2. Boss meint einer aus der Gruppe "Mom" und eine halbe Minute später stehe ich wieder in SW im Auktionshaus. Was der als Kickgrund in die Ausschlusswahl geschrieben hat, möchte ich heute noch wissen - ihm sollen die Eier im Sack abfaulen, dem Arsch...


----------



## Tomratz (27. Juli 2011)

Ich habs Gestern tatsächlich mal wieder gewagt, mit meinem Holypriest ne Hero Ini zu machen und was soll ich sagen, ich war angenehm überrascht.

Ini war Burg Schattenfang, Tank ein Gnomenpala (find ich immer besonders komisch), die DD hab ich mir nicht gemerkt, nur soviel, nach dem ersten Boss beschwerte sich der Tank wegen 5K DpS (keine Ahnung ob nur von einem DD oder von allen, mein Recount ist natürlich auf meine Heilwerte eingestellt).

Die Bosse und auch der Trash liefen eigentlich recht flockig, abgesehen davon dass der Tank in manchen fights relativ viel Schaden gefressen hat (soviel zum Thema, sich über mangelnde DpS beschweren). Richtig stressig wurde es allerdings nie, Palas haben ja zur Not auch noch guten selfheal.

So gings dann bis zum Endboss, bei dem ich ganz gerne mal faile (Pistolensperrfeuer) und das entsprechend auch ankündige.

Scheinbar haben mir aber diverse PSA Besuche auch in Hinsicht auf Movement gut getan, so dass ich das Pistolensperrfeuer, im Gegensatz zu einem unserer DD recht gut (und vor allem lebend) überstanden habe.

Kurz noch den DD gerezzt, die Chaoskugel gewonnen und nett verabschiedet.

Wenn ich wüsste, dass es öfter so läuft, würde ich wieder viel lieber in die Hero Inis gehen. Werd aber trotzdem mal öfter reinschnuppern, kann noch Tapferkeitspunkte gebrauchen.


----------



## Valdrasiala (27. Juli 2011)

Arawina schrieb:


> Schon etwas länger her, dass ich mit meinem Heilpala in ZA ein Kopfkratz-Erlebnis hatte:
> 
> Random-Gruppe von 5 verschiedenen Realms, wir meistern Boss 1 uns 2 mit Bravour und in raschem Tempo - keine Fehler, Timerun sieht bestens aus, ich brauch nichtmal Manaregpausen, niemand fällt auch nur ansatzweise tot um - kurz: Ein perfekter Run. Fast. Nach dem 2. Boss meint einer aus der Gruppe "Mom" und eine halbe Minute später stehe ich wieder in SW im Auktionshaus. Was der als Kickgrund in die Ausschlusswahl geschrieben hat, möchte ich heute noch wissen - ihm sollen die Eier im Sack abfaulen, dem Arsch...



Die Leute drücken ohne nachzudenken auf ja. Es ist vollkommen wumpe, was der geschrieben hat. Ob nun einer seiner Kumpels plötzlich on war und er ihn einladen wollte oder er Angst um seinen Loot hatte oder oder oder. Ich hasse solche Leute auch, man sollte die Kicknachricht und den Namen/Server des Initiators bekommen finde ich, damit man sich zur Not (ungerechtfertigter Kick) auch mal beschweren kann.


----------



## Der Papst (27. Juli 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Die Leute drücken ohne nachzudenken auf ja. Es ist vollkommen wumpe, was der geschrieben hat. Ob nun einer seiner Kumpels plötzlich on war und er ihn einladen wollte oder er Angst um seinen Loot hatte oder oder oder. Ich hasse solche Leute auch, man sollte die Kicknachricht und den Namen/Server des Initiators bekommen finde ich, damit man sich zur Not (ungerechtfertigter Kick) auch mal beschweren kann.



Das Problem wird sein, dass erstmal jeder davon ausgeht, dass er ungerechtfertigt gekickt wurde, diese Flut an Beschwerden kann man den GMs, und den anderen Spielern, die mit "wichtigen" Problemen länger auf eine Ticketantwort warten müssen, meiner Meinung nach nicht zumuten


----------



## nomorezam (27. Juli 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> , man sollte die Kicknachricht und den Namen/Server des Initiators bekommen finde ich, damit man sich zur Not (ungerechtfertigter Kick) auch mal beschweren kann.



Besser nicht. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen daß da draußen jemand zu der Erkenntnis kommt: Ok. Die hatten Recht. Ich bin zu Recht aus der Gruppe entfernt worden.
In der Folge würden sich die GM´s fast ausschließlich mit Beleidigungs/Stalker Beschwerden rumschlagen dürfen.


Edith sagt: Da war wohl jemand schneller


----------



## Kyrador (27. Juli 2011)

Tomratz schrieb:


> Tank ein Gnomenpala (find ich immer besonders komisch)



Seit wann gibts Gnomen-Paladine? 
Ansonsten: die normalen heroischen sind mittlerweile simpel. Interessanterweise finden sich für die kleinen Instanzen mehr Tanks als für die zwei großen... liegt wohl daran, dass die Tanks a) ihren Beutel haben wollen b) mit wenig Aufwand und c) sie ja instant invites haben. Folglich sind gerade die guten in den kleineren Instanzen zu finden und damit sind sie recht einfach zu absolvieren.


----------



## Doofkatze (27. Juli 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Seit wann gibts Gnomen-Paladine?
> Ansonsten: die normalen heroischen sind mittlerweile simpel. Interessanterweise finden sich für die kleinen Instanzen mehr Tanks als für die zwei großen... liegt wohl daran, dass die Tanks a) ihren Beutel haben wollen b) mit wenig Aufwand und c) sie ja instant invites haben. Folglich sind gerade die guten in den kleineren Instanzen zu finden und damit sind sie recht einfach zu absolvieren.




Solange ich nicht raide, möchte ich auch meine "Ruhe" haben.

Ich habe schließlich die freie Wahl: Ich kann in die Zulinstanzen gehen, ständig CDs zünden und bangen, das es irgendwie schon funktioniert und ich vielleicht mit einem Plus (80 Gold Belohnung) wieder rausgehe. Oder aber ich suche die Abwechslung (nicht nur 2 Instanzen) lieber in älteren Gefilden, die ich absolut auswendig kenne und in denen ich alleine schon durch mein Auftreten und Mitspielen die Schaffbarkeit der Instanz fast schon garantieren kann, da ich z. B. mit meinem DK Tank doch schon recht lange alleine leben kann. Natürlich gibts da Ausnahmen, aber so manche Bosse habe ich auch schon im Alleingang hinter mich gebracht.
In Zul Instanzen ist das anders. Wenn da Heiler oder Tank sterben, am Besten noch während einer Phase, in der selbst der Tank CDs zünden muss, gibts da nen Wipe.

Aber ich sage hier aus eins: heroische Instanzen sind dennoch nicht "simpel". Sie sind aufgrund der Erfahrung für uns recht gut machbar, aber ganz bestimmt kein Freeloot. Da geht auch heute immer noch genug schief.
Es gab erst kürzlich wieder bei uns in der Gildengruppe etwas Stress, wo ein Grim Batol Run abgebrochen wurde beim General, einfach weil das Add erst gesheept wurde, nachdem es unseren Heiler fast zerlegt hätte (das haben dann die anderen Adds übernommen, die ich nunmal aufgrund der Nähe zum kranken Mob nur spotten konnte (kein AoE Schaden)). Da kann selbst mit Bekannten im TS noch ordentlich was schief gehen.
Aber gleichzeitig sind es dann eben doch Bekannte/Freunde. Da kann ich mich drüber aufregen, wie ich will. Ich kann da durchaus unseren Heiler verstehen, der selbst nach erneuter Erklärung, nach erneutem Versuch wieder stirbt und dann auch mal wütend aus dem TS verschwindet, nur weil der kranke Mob eben nicht direkt gesheept wird und wir deshalb verrecken. 
Das ist dann wohl einfach so. Aber lieber still aus dem TS und der Gruppe als dieses "ans Kopf werfen" im TS.


----------



## Benon (27. Juli 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Aber ich sage hier aus eins: heroische Instanzen sind dennoch nicht "simpel". Sie sind aufgrund der Erfahrung für uns recht gut machbar, aber ganz bestimmt kein Freeloot. Da geht auch heute immer noch genug schief.



Naja der Begriff "Freeloot" ist sehr dehnbar. Freeloot ist eine Instanz für mich wenn sie:

1. Selbst mit Fehlern locker durchgeht
2. Den Mehrfachpull erlaubt3
3. Wenn ich Leute die unterhalb des Mittelmaßes spielen dort mitnehmen kann


Und genau DAS sind die Heros geworden. Nehmen wir mal Ozruk, den Boss, der einen Tank mit einem Schlag zerlegen KONNTE.
Hatte letztens einen Tank dabei der dort zu 100% gefailt hat.
Stand im Erde erschüttern drin und kurz danach im Zerschmettern. Alles war locker gegenheilbar. 

Oder nehmen wir den Schmiedboss in den Schwarzfelstiefen..die Adds hinterlassen keine Lava mehr was den Gruppenschaden abschätzbar macht.
Oder der zweite Boss, selbst mit 2 Evolvierten Adds machbar auch mit schlechteren Tanks. 

Wenn mal n Wipe kommt dann weil Jeder Fehler macht. Fehler von einzelnen töten einen seit den vielen Nerfs nicht mehr.
Und wenn du es mit den WotlK inis vergleichst, die auch als Freeloot abgestempelt waren siehst du das sie gewisse ähnlichkeiten hatten, auch da gab es Bosse die noch fürs wipen gesorgt haben.
Nehmen wir den ersten Boss aus Burg, wurde der Betroffene nicht aus dem Block geholt war das auch n Wipe, zumindest sofern es Tank oder Heiler war.
Oder durch Skadis Schlag. Die Zwei Bosse (caster, nahkämpfer) da drin haben es dem Heiler auch nicht leicht gemacht.
Oder Turm, wurde der Tank grad geopfert und es machte keiner scahden wars das auch. SPießrutenlauf die größte Plage, dennoch alles Freeloot. 

Das Cataclsym n bissl härter ist bestreite ich nicht, aber du musst überlegen, patch 4.2.... das ist wie die Heros zu Ulduarzeiten. Und selbst DA waren sie shcon als Freeloot abgestempelt obwohl der Dps-Durchscnitt noch bei 2-6k lag und nicht bei 10-20k wie zu ICC Zeiten.


----------



## Valdrasiala (27. Juli 2011)

Joa, das mit den Beschwerden bei GMs stimmt wohl, naja müßte irgendwie eine andere Möglichkeit geben, das humaner zu gestalten, denn immerhin wird das Kickvote-Tool oft genug ausgenutzt.

Und wenn ich mir im Moment die Heros angucke, diese mit der Anfangszeit vergleiche, sind diese wirklich zum Freiloot geworden. Nehmen wir Grim Batol, Burg Schattenfang und Todesminen, die Instanzen mit den meisten Fails zu Beginn von Cata.
In Grim Batol z.B. diese Drachenrufer, deren Drachen damals auf dem Boden so eine lila Flamme hinterlassen haben, aus der man raus MUSSTE. Die gibt es nicht mehr.
In Burg Schattenfang der erste Boss, der eine Fähigkeit mehr hatte, die entfernt wurde und anfangs irgendwie eine Art Instanz-Blocker war, da er echt ungewohnt hart war, wenn man nicht seine Unterbrechen-Skills zu nutzen instande war udn sich entsprechend absprach.
In den Todesminen die Zauberer mit ihren roten Kugelfeldern, in denen man auch 100% mehr Schaden bekam, herausgepatcht. Inzwischen verursacht man nur 100% Schaden mehr, also kein Stacking mehr auf 200%.
Durch unser besseres Equip (ich nehme mal ein durchschnittliches Itemlevel von 359 an) sind diese Instanzen natürlich noch wesentlich weiter trivialisiert. Die beiden neuen Instanzen ZA und ZG sind mit ihrem mindest-Itemlevel 346 natürlich noch immer eine Spur härter, aber ich möchte mir nicht vorstellen, wie einfach das irgendwann wird, wenn wir in T13 herumlaufen. Bomben ftw sag ich nur, es wird definitiv wieder werden wie am Ende von WotLK und zum nächsten Addon müssen erstmal alle wieder lernen zu spielen.

Natürlich kann man auch heute noch failen, das liegt aber eher am persönlichen Unvermögen, Schusseligkeit oder schlicht Unwissen der Spieler, was man zu tun hat und was die eigene Klasse kann.


----------



## Benon (27. Juli 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> In Grim Batol z.B. diese Drachenrufer, deren Drachen damals auf dem Boden so eine lila Flamme hinterlassen haben, aus der man raus MUSSTE. Die gibt es nicht mehr.
> 
> In Burg Schattenfang der erste Boss, der eine Fähigkeit mehr hatte, die entfernt wurde und anfangs irgendwie eine Art Instanz-Blocker war, da er echt ungewohnt hart war, wenn man nicht seine Unterbrechen-Skills zu nutzen instande war udn sich entsprechend absprach.
> 
> In den Todesminen die Zauberer mit ihren roten Kugelfeldern, in denen man auch 100% mehr Schaden bekam, herausgepatcht. Inzwischen verursacht man nur 100% Schaden mehr, also kein Stacking mehr auf 200%.




OH ja da sagst du was, Grim Batol Drachenfeuer draußen, Bossatem weniger Dmg, Adds beim Endboss laufen langsamer.
BSF: Heal weggepatcht, wird nurnoch geheilt durch den AoE Heal. Schmerz und Leid war glaube vorher nicht unterbrechbar, bin mir aber nichtmehr sicher^^
Todesminden: TOdeszonen sind jetzt "olololDMG" Zonen.
Schwarzfelstiefen: Bella wurde ein hündchen geklaut, Adds beim Schmied machen keine Lavateiche mehr, erster Boss der Wirbel ist kein Instantkill mehr, Endboss Adds tankbar ohne nenenswerte Probleme.....
Und so weiter... muss man sich mal betrachten wie die in den Boden generft wurden.

Und ich hab meine erste Hero am 16.12.10 abgeschlossen, den Erfolg Dungeonmeister hatte ich am 9.1. 11 Zusammen. Also habe ich jede Ini vor den Nerfs erlebt und kann wirklich sagen das sie in den Boden generft wurden^^


----------



## Lucid (27. Juli 2011)

Vyren schrieb:


> Was hat das jetz mit kicken zu tun...? Ich hab mir das Vieh lange und hart erarbeitet und dann kommt ein PvP-Dk der nur so sein ItemLvl gepushd hat weil er
> 1. vllt nicht genug movement hat
> 2. kA hat
> 3. zu faul war um überhaupt Inis und Wipes mitzumachen
> ...




reden wir hier von dem herstellbaren pvp zeugs oder dem "richtigen"? ich bin selber kein großer pvp-gear in pve inis fan, dennoch, war es komplett season9/10 zeugs, solltest du dich erstmal informieren wie lange es dauert an das zeugs zu kommen und wieviel movement man als arena spieler haben muss um gut zu sein. 
das ist nämlich genauso wenig in einem tag möglich, wie an das pve equip zu kommen.

deine regel sollten sich wirklich mehr zu herzen nehmen ;(


----------



## Valdrasiala (27. Juli 2011)

Benon schrieb:


> Und ich hab meine erste Hero am 16.12.10 abgeschlossen, den Erfolg Dungeonmeister hatte ich am 9.1. 11 Zusammen. Also habe ich jede Ini vor den Nerfs erlebt und kann wirklich sagen das sie in den Boden generft wurden^^



21.12. die ersten zwei Heros geschafft (HDU und Todeminen), am 28.12. dann auch den Thron der Gezeiten geschafft und damit den Dungeonmeister. *g* Wie haben wir alle damals diese Wirbeltussi gehasst. Die macht ja inzwischen in der zweiten Phase auch weniger Wirbel.


----------



## Benon (27. Juli 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> 21.12. die ersten zwei Heros geschafft (HDU und Todeminen), am 28.12. dann auch den Thron der Gezeiten geschafft und damit den Dungeonmeister. *g* Wie haben wir alle damals diese Wirbeltussi gehasst. Die macht ja inzwischen in der zweiten Phase auch weniger Wirbel.



Pff angeber  13 Tage vorher 

Die ersten Nerfs kamen glaube ab Februar oderR? Bin mir grad nicht sicher


----------



## SilentLightofTirion (27. Juli 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> 21.12. die ersten zwei Heros geschafft (HDU und Todeminen), am 28.12. dann auch den Thron der Gezeiten geschafft und damit den Dungeonmeister. *g* Wie haben wir alle damals diese Wirbeltussi gehasst. Die macht ja inzwischen in der zweiten Phase auch weniger Wirbel.



Erste Hero am 10.12.10 geschaft. Thron der Gezeiten bin ich sogar auf Hero rein, obwohl ich die nichtmal auf normal gesehen hab und wir haben alle Bosse First Try gelegt (ich war als Heiler drin). Achja es war ne Random Gruppe. Was hab ich in der Gilde für Beschwerden immer gehört wie schwer die Inis waren. Ich fand die alle machbar und in den ersten Tag konnte man die auch gut machen. Nur man hat gemerkt, je mehr Tage vergingen umso mehr kamen die Leute nach, die nicht spielen konnten und die Heros wurden zum Graus. Versteht mich net falsch, ich fand die Inis wunderschön vom Schwierigkeitsgrad, so wie sie waren, aber auch ich hatte mich dann irgendwann auf nen Nerf gefreut. Aber die Random Intanz wurden fast nur noch zum Graus. Außerdem finde ich es auch gut, dass wenn man besseres Gear hat, die Instanzen halt auch einfacher werden und man halt auch nen Erfolg davon hat, dass man besseres Gear hat.

Ich bin mit den Instanzen jetzt eigentlich soweit zufrieden (aus Heilersicht gesehen). Die Instanzen fordern immer noch nen bestimmtes Maß an Können, aber es wird nicht wie in den aktuellen Raids zur Qual, wenn einer es net so kann und das finde ich für Instanzen einfach gut so. Will ich es richtig knackig haben, gehe ich halt Raids mit der Gilde. Instanzen sollen halt einfach gemütliche Abwechslung nebenher bieten.


----------



## Doofkatze (27. Juli 2011)

Ich kenne zumindest noch Alt-Burg Schattenfang. Da waren die Gargoyles unschön :-) 

Aber ich muss ehrlich gestehen, das ich die heroischen Instanzen preNerf einfacher fand als ZA+ZG.

Ich weiß nicht, woran es liegt. die normalen hc Instanzen haben irgendwie gewisse Taktikanforderungen und sind dann gut machbar, aber bei ZA+ZG sind die Anforderungen an das Equipment und das Können mEn sehr viel höher.


----------



## Valdrasiala (27. Juli 2011)

Benon schrieb:


> Pff angeber  13 Tage vorher
> 
> Die ersten Nerfs kamen glaube ab Februar oderR? Bin mir grad nicht sicher



Kommt hin mit Februar. Wollte jetzt aber auch nicht angeben. Naja... vielleicht ein wenig  , aber auch ich bin nicht der schnellste gewesen, habe in Ruhe gelevelt, in Ruhe Instanzen gemacht und wußte genau, dass wir ohnehin frühestens Mitte Januar in der Gilde genug Leute mit Raid-ready-Status haben würden. Was dann auch (fast) der Fall war, am 9. Januar fiel dann Magmaul. 

Und nun zurück zu den Storys. Ich lese die echt gern. Also her damit!


----------



## Benon (27. Juli 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Kommt hin mit Februar. Wollte jetzt aber auch nicht angeben. Naja... vielleicht ein wenig  , aber auch ich bin nicht der schnellste gewesen, habe in Ruhe gelevelt, in Ruhe Instanzen gemacht und wußte genau, dass wir ohnehin frühestens Mitte Januar in der Gilde genug Leute mit Raid-ready-Status haben würden.



Ging mir genauso mit der Gilde^^ und ich hab mich wohl zu sehr drauf versteift alles full 333 und die Rufitems zu bekommen zwischendrin xD


----------



## Benon (27. Juli 2011)

Aber hier deine Geschichte:

_Gruppenzusammenstellung:

Tank: DK
Heiler: Paladin (ich)
DD1: Krieger
DD2: Mage
DD3: Hunter

Ort des Geschehens: Vortexgipfel Heroisch_

Schon die erste Mobgruppe verlief chaotisch, die 2 Castermobs (wilder Vortex) standen frei und castetn gemütlich auf mich während der Dk mit den Nahkampfmobs schon auf dem Weg zu Brücke war um die beiden Mobs dort auch gleich mitzunehmen.
Kurz und Schmerzlos: Der Tank überschätzte sich maßlos. Als der Dk tank endlich starb (nach ca 3min fight da die Dps der Gruppe 20k betrug, davon 13k der Krieger), war das Heilen deutlich einfacher. Der Krieger fraß weniger Schaden als der Tank^^

Nach dem rezzen wieß ich den Tank darauf hin, er möge ein wenig langsamer machen da er sehr schwer zu heilen sei. Ihr denkt euch jetzt sicher: "Wtf olololol, jetzt wird der Palaheal niedergeflamt". Das dachte ich auch xD
Doch der Dk hatte Einsicht und meinte das es durchaus an ihm liegt, n paar Pvp und DD Sachen an usw. 

Doch dann ging es eigentlich (nach dem hinweis mit dem Todesstoß statt Auslöschen )

1-2 weitere Tanktode kamen hinzu, ein Wipe aber nie xD
ein oder 2 Mobs beschäftigten sich gerne mal mit meiner Blechrüsstung, was aber auch nicht sonderlich schlimm war. 
Warum?

Nach dem ca 1 Stündigen Run durch die Vortexgipfel hatte der DK-Tank durch mich und den Krieger wahrscheinlich einiges über das Tanken und seine Klasse gelernt, *und so verschmerzte man auch die 2 DDs die für diese Geschichte völlig überflüssig waren und nach dem 1 Boss gingen *

Also nicht alles was schlecht läuft nimmt auch n schlechtes Ende, und nachdem man sonst in den Heros fast einschläft beim Heilen war das mal eine wilkommene Abwechslung.

LG Benon


----------



## Arawina (27. Juli 2011)

nomorezam schrieb:


> Besser nicht. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen daß da draußen jemand zu der Erkenntnis kommt: Ok. Die hatten Recht. Ich bin zu Recht aus der Gruppe entfernt worden.
> In der Folge würden sich die GM´s fast ausschließlich mit Beleidigungs/Stalker Beschwerden rumschlagen dürfen.
> 
> 
> Edith sagt: Da war wohl jemand schneller



Um es mal so zu sagen: Ich bin jeder Art von konstruktiver Kritik positiv aufgeschlossen, bin Gildenmeister einer erfolgreichen Gilde, selber bei uns in der zweiten Raidgruppe teilweise Raidleiter, erkläre, erläutere, weise auf Fehler hin unf setze auch Hinweise um, wenn ich mal einen Fehler mache. Gerade durch diese Erfahrungen und Funktionen bin ich der allerletzte, der sich für imba und unfehlbar hält - aus Fehlern und Erfahrungen wird man stark. Ich wäre auch absolut niemandem böse, der mich (was noch nie vorgekommen ist) wegen mehrfachen Fails aus der Gruppe wirft, das würde ich als Ansporn sehen. Wenn ich aber - so wie alle anderen in der Gruppe - nicht den kleinsten Fehler gemacht habe, und trotzdem gekickt werde , dann beginne ich doch, an manchen Menschen zu zweifeln. Ebenso wie an denen hier im Forum, die einem sofort unterstellen, dass man blöd ist, keine Fehler eingestehen kann und sich für überdrüber gut hält - das sind wohl genau diejenigen, die selber beim kleinsten Fehler eines Mitspielers statt eines konstruktiven Satzes im Chat gleich auf den Kickknopf klicken...


----------



## Muh-Q (27. Juli 2011)

Ich hab schon öfter erlebt das Spieler gekickt werden aufgrund des Servers auf dem sie spielen. "Schon wieder ein Idiot von XY " Kick.


----------



## Arawina (27. Juli 2011)

Das wäre mal ne Theorie. Wenn ich hier nicht meine Gilde die mir sehr am Herzen liegt, meinen Raid und viele ingame-Freunde hätte, dann wäre ich schon seit Monaten weg von Un'Goro... Gestern erst Realm First AL'Akir HM (Nef und Cho'Gall noch offen), das sagt wohl schon alles.


----------



## Farrokh (27. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

eigentlich läster' ich nicht gern über andere Mitspieler, sondern vesuche lieber, ihnen zu erklären, was sie falsch gemacht haben. Der geistige Tiefflieger gestern war allerdings dermassen lernresistent, dass ich für ihn mal eine Ausnahme mache:

Grim Batol Hero, ein heilender Priester, ein Magier, ein Krieger, besagter Todesritter und ich als Pala-Tank.

Alles lief recht gut, der DK hat nicht wirklich auf seine Aggro geachtet und auch das ein oder andere Mal bewusst oder unbewusst Gruppen gepullt, die eigentlich stehen bleiben können, trotzdem lagen General Umbriss und Schmiedemeister Thongus jeweils im ersten Versuch. Dann allerdings kam Drahga Schattenbrenner ...

Zur Erklärung:
Drahga spawnt im Verlauf des gesamten Kampfes sporadisch Feuerelementare, die mit einem Feuerstrahl einen Mitspieler anvisieren, auf ihn zulaufen und explodieren, sobald sie ihn erreichen. Also verlangsamt man sie nach Möglichkeit und haut sie um BEVOR sie jemanden erreichen.

Ich pull also den Boss, die DDs legen los und seine HP sinken rapide. Dann ruft er das erste Add. Der Feuerstrahl zeigt auf den DK, der auch erstmal wegläuft, dann aber kehrt macht, auf mich zukommt und direkt neben mir stehenbleibt. Der Mage verlangsamt das Add nicht, Schaden macht so oder so keiner drauf, also erreicht es den DK, der ja DIREKT NEBEN MIR steht, explodiert und beide tot ...

Als ich da so lieg will ich noch fragen, ob ich vielleicht kurz erklären soll, wie der Boss bzw. seine Adds funktionieren, da blökt der DK schon los: "Wieso spottest Du nicht ab, Du Nap?". Also lösche ich das zuvor geschriebene, will grad erklären, dass die Adds nicht spottbar sind, da steh ich in Sturmwind ...

Ich musste zwar schmunzeln, weil mir klar war, dass die andern vier über diesen Boss niemals hinauskommen werden, allerdings fand ich es schon ziemlich hart, ohne zu wissen, was passiert ist, erstmal jemanden aus der Gruppe zu schmeissen. Aber ok, ich bin ja Tank, d.h. neu anmelden, Instant-Invite und weiter geht's.

Gruss

   Farrokh


----------



## Schdaiff (27. Juli 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Die Leute drücken ohne nachzudenken auf ja. Es ist vollkommen wumpe, was der geschrieben hat. Ob nun einer seiner Kumpels plötzlich on war und er ihn einladen wollte oder er Angst um seinen Loot hatte oder oder oder. Ich hasse solche Leute auch, man sollte die Kicknachricht und den Namen/Server des Initiators bekommen finde ich, damit man sich zur Not (ungerechtfertigter Kick) auch mal beschweren kann.



Also ich schau immer drauf.... und bei Beleidigungen (Noob zählt auch dazu) mach ich grundsätzlich nein .... Wer jemand Ausschließen will sollte sich was gescheites einfallen lassen...

Tja nur leider steht man dan da doch ziemlich einsam da...


----------



## Doofkatze (27. Juli 2011)

Farrokh schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> eigentlich läster' ich nicht gern über andere Mitspieler, sondern vesuche lieber, ihnen zu erklären, was sie falsch gemacht haben. Der geistige Tiefflieger gestern war allerdings dermassen lernresistent, dass ich für ihn mal eine Ausnahme mache:
> 
> ...



Ich lasse den Boss in 99,9% der Fälle stehen. Könnten sie auch tun :-)

Mir ists meine Nerven einfach nicht wert, immer wieder diesen Boss umzunieten, wenn Randoms entweder nicht das Add slowen (dann gehts auch mit niedrigem Schaden) oder aber später nicht hinter die Flamme laufen.

Aber naja...

Ich wurde mal gekickt, weil Corla nicht unterbrochen wurde und ich dann aus dem Strahl gefeart wurde. Resultat war selbst mit Jeder gegen Jeden (nach zugegebenermaßen 2 Sekunden) die Übernahme des Adds und der Wipe.

Ich wäre ein Scheiß DD...während ich heimlich auf meinen Recount linste, 2 DDs mit 6k DPS, nen Tank mit 7k DPS und mich mit 17k DPS sah...


----------



## Cassiopheia (27. Juli 2011)

Farrokh schrieb:


> Der Feuerstrahl zeigt auf den DK, der auch erstmal wegläuft, dann aber kehrt macht, auf mich zukommt und direkt neben mir stehenbleibt.



Harte Ansage *g* Hatte da mal nen DK der das Add mit Death Grip zu sich gepullt hat... wollte es wohl beschleunigen oder so >.<


----------



## Doofkatze (27. Juli 2011)

Cassiopheia schrieb:


> Harte Ansage *g* Hatte da mal nen DK der das Add mit Death Grip zu sich gepullt hat... wollte es wohl beschleunigen oder so >.<




Hätte er dabei "FÜR SPARTA!" geschrien, hätt ich mich totgelacht


----------



## Manaori (27. Juli 2011)

Ach.. wmir hatten das auch mal.. Mit paar Freunden nach Grim Batol rein... Drahga gepullt... ich habe geheilt. Sehe so, Flamme kommt, laufe vorsichtshalber noch weg... mein  Kumpel, Klopperschami, hat den Strahl. Ich sehe ihn kurz stehen bleiben, Charakter drehen- und dann mit vollem Elan auf den Elementar zulaufen. Wir haben uns halb weggelacht im TS. Er nur so... "ups."


----------



## Metadron72 (27. Juli 2011)

noch geiler sieht das aus, wenn nen mage sich zum bzw. ins add blinzelt


----------



## SilentLightofTirion (27. Juli 2011)

Ich hab letztens beim Twinken mal wieder voll den geilen Spieler erlebt, wo ich mich einfach nur schlapp lachen musste.

Szenerie:
Maraudon, letzter Teil, ich als Diszi Priest dabei. Tank hat sich gleich am Anfang verabschiedet und so schnell kam keiner nach. Auf einmal schrieb der Mage: "Kein Problem, wir machen das einfach ich bin Healer". Ich steh nur da und denk mir WTF? Mage und Heiler? Er stürmt in die erste Gruppe los. Ich fang an mit Smiten und Heilen und halte alle am Leben, obwohl der Mage schon gut seine Kellen bekommt. Wir bahnen uns also unserer Weg nach oben zum Steinriesen. Ich bin zwar mittlerweile durch die ganzen Stoffis mitm Mana etwas weiter unten mitm Mana, aber der Mage macht keine Pause. Kurz vorm Boss fragt er, ob jemand Recount hat. Ich war mal so frei und habs gepostet. Weiter zum Boss der gute Kellen verteilte und wir auch Aggro Ping Pong spielten, aber auch wieder lag der Boss und ich war oom. Der Mage natürlich wieder "Post jetzt mal Damage". Meine bescheidene Antwort: "Ich kann dir ja mal die Heilleistung posten...". Der Mage nur wieder: "Was will ich denn mit Heilung, ne Damage". Also poste ich einfach mal die Heilleistung.
Mage: "Wasn das?" << an dem Punkt lag ich 
Hexe (RL Freund der im TS war): "Na die Heilung"
Mage: "Nenenene, post mal Damage"
Diesen Gefallen tat ich ihm dann aber net. In diesem Moment kam ein Tag dazu (kurz vorm Endboss). Nur noch die 3 Steinriesen vor der ugly Princess offen. Plötzlich der Mage wieder: "OK Tank, kannst loslegen und alles Pullen, der Heal ist bombe"

Also so ein Paradiesvogel wie den Mage hatte ich schon lange nimmer gesehn.


----------



## Benon (27. Juli 2011)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> noch geiler sieht das aus, wenn nen mage sich zum bzw. ins add blinzelt



Was nur noch von dem Priester getoppt werden kann der den totgestellten Hunter zu sich leapt bevor das Add kommt


----------



## Doofkatze (27. Juli 2011)

Benon schrieb:


> Was nur noch von dem Priester getoppt werden kann der den totgestellten Hunter zu sich leapt bevor das Add kommt




Herzlich willkommen zum "How to Wipe Guide"

Heute möchte ich euch erklären, wie ihr mit einem Mage, einem DK sowie einem Heilpriester am Besten eure Gruppe wipt.

Sobald die Flamme erscheint und euren DK anvisiert, blinzelt der Mage zum Priester, der Todesritter zieht der Todesgriff die Flamme zu euch, während der Heilpriester den verbliebenen DD an sich heran holt. 

Übrig sollte nach Möglichkeit nur der Tank am Drachen bleiben, der im besten Falle ziemlich dumm aus der Wäsche schaut.


----------



## Benon (27. Juli 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Herzlich willkommen zum "How to Wipe Guide"
> 
> Heute möchte ich euch erklären, wie ihr mit einem Mage, einem DK sowie einem Heilpriester am Besten eure Gruppe wipt.
> 
> ...



Gab auch ne lustige Situation auf dem PTR: 

Dk Zieht n Mob zu sich, in der Zeit hat n Shadow den übernommen als der beim Dk ankommt war er also freundlich, n anderer Priester leapt ihn an seine ursprüngliche Position zurück und der Shadow lässt den Mob frei xDDDD

Sowas von Sinnlos aber sah so geil aus^^


----------



## Doofkatze (27. Juli 2011)

Ich bin ja immer noch für einen dicken roten Knopf in einem neuen Raid, der diejenigen tötet, die draufdrücken :-)

Am Besten per Debuff...3 Minuten...


----------



## Littletall (27. Juli 2011)

Bei Drahga Schattenbrenner hatte ich auch mal einen so schönen Wipe...

Und zwar sah das folgendermaßen aus:

Add kommt zeitgleich mit Valionas Zwielichtflamme. Der DD, der das Add hat, kitet es herum und die restliche Gruppe, die alle aufeinander standen (warum auch immer) und jetzt vom Atem getroffen werden weicht geschlossen nach links aus.

In dem Moment kommt uns der Kiter entgegen...

Das Bumm war göttlich anzusehen und auch, wie alle im Healbot gleichzeitig starben.


----------



## Benon (27. Juli 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Ich bin ja immer noch für einen dicken roten Knopf in einem neuen Raid, der diejenigen tötet, die draufdrücken :-)
> 
> Am Besten per Debuff...3 Minuten...



Du meinst wie der bei Mimiron wenn man grad n Twinkrun Ulduar hatte? "Nicht drücken" hat keien abgehalten^^


----------



## Xiin (27. Juli 2011)

Grad mal wieder eine typpische "Raidgear aber kein Hirn"-Gruppe gehabt.
Als ich mich für rnd zandalari gemeldet habe und nach ZG kam hab ich mich schon gefreut, und als ich die Gruppe mit fullepic Spielern gesehen habe auch.
Mage, WL, Hunter und ein healschami - alle 359/Feuerlande gear - nicht nötig für den geringen Schwierigkeitsgrad aber "nice to have".

beim ersten Boss wurde ich dann von den Giftblitzen auf unsanfte Art auf den Boden der Tatsachen befördert:
KEINER der anwesenden hat sich großartig bewegt, nach dem Wipe habe ich gefragt was los ist. Antwort: "den kann man out-dpsen"
Nachdem sich die imba dds dann gegenseitig nach dem Motte "deine Gilde suckt hat nichtmal Boss X down, wir raiden hardmode=Ich hab recht" geflamt haben, verlies der Heiler die Gruppe. Nachdem sich die Situation beruhigt hat, haben wir ihn dann gelegt.

Mandokir fiel, wie erwartet, ohne Probleme aber auch ohne achievment (soviel zum Thema dps>all)

Killnara ist eh nur bomben->fiel auch

Der trash vor Zanzil stellte auch wieder ein Problem dar: Geister ausweichen? NEIN! Trollen aus dem Weg gehen? NEIN! nach 3 toten DD's und einem erneuten Flamewar lag der trash dann ohne wipe.

Bei Zanzil gab es dann 2 wipes - aufgrund der grünen AoE und einmal aufgrund der adds (Großer+kleine) die erfolgreich ignoriert wurden.

Endboss lag firsttry, aber nur sehr knapp.

Ich habe 2 Lektionen gelernt:
1. Raider werden, nach der neuen roten raid, scheinbar von grün magisch angezogen.
2. Gear bedeutet anscheinend weder Sozialkompetenz noch Spielverständnis.

Wenn ich solche Gruppen sehe bin ich froh nicht zu raiden.
P.P.S. Ich habe die Gruppe nicht verlassen weil ich einfach sehen wollte wie dumm sie sich noch anstellen können.


----------



## Doofkatze (27. Juli 2011)

Skill
Gear
Freundlichkeit

Randoms haben nur 2.


----------



## Metadron72 (27. Juli 2011)

naja, der punkt ist halt das jeder von uns ein random ist ..iwie beisst sich die katze da in schwanz ^^


----------



## Muh-Q (27. Juli 2011)

Einmal Skill und Gear, zum Mitnehmen bitte.
Ganz ehrlich, wenn die Leute was können muss ich für die Zeit einer Ini (die dann noch super zügig durchläuft) mit denen nicht groß rumquatschen. Dafür hab ich meine Leute auf der FL/in der Gilde/im Ts


----------



## Xiin (27. Juli 2011)

Muh-Q schrieb:


> Einmal Skill und Gear, zum Mitnehmen bitte.
> Ganz ehrlich, wenn die Leute was können muss ich für die Zeit einer Ini (die dann noch super zügig durchläuft) mit denen nicht groß rumquatschen.


Wem's Spaß macht.


----------



## Fedaykin (27. Juli 2011)

Xiin schrieb:


> Wem's Spaß macht.




Genau das wollte ich gerade tippen. Wo kommen wir denn hin, wenn wir in einem MMO mal Kontakt zu bisher nicht bekannten Spielern knüpfen...tz tz tz


----------



## Tomratz (28. Juli 2011)

Schön sind dann auch immer die Leute, die nach einem Boss leaven, weil ihr benötigtes Gear nicht droppt.

So wieder geschehen Gestern in Vortex hero.

Da ich meine Holypriesterin in letzter Zeit ausserhalb der Raids etwas vernachlässigt habe, bin ich jetzt dabei Tapferkeitspunkte zu farmen (in den 4.1. Raids gibts die ja erst seit letzter Woche wieder und da auch nur wenige, Feuerlande ist noch zu high für unsere Fungilde).

Der Invite kam relativ schnelle.

Tank war ein Bärchen, als Heiler Holypries (ich), DD kann ich nicht mehr genau sagen, zumindest ein Mage und ein Jäger warn dabei (Mage hat einen Tisch gestellt und beim Jäger hab ich zwischendurch mal das Pet geheilt, deshalb kann ich mich an die zwei noch erinnern).

Der dritte DD sagte gleich am Anfang dass er Vortex noch nie auf hero war, so was kommt ja vor.

Ansage vom Tank "kein Problem" und los gings.

Bei der ersten Mobgruppe hatte ich ein bissel healaggro, das Bärchen hat die aber recht flott eingesammelt, so dass ich zu keinem Zeitpunkt in Gefahr war.

So gings munter und flockig bis zum ersten Boss; hier wieder die Frage vom "Neuling" ob da was besonderes zu beachten sei, Antwort vom Bärchen, "Nö, einfach so wie auf NH". Los gings und leider ist mir dann der neue verreckt, obs an mir lag oder an ihm, das weiss ich jetzt nicht, ich vermute aber, er ist bissel Bewegungsfaul gewesen.

Boss lag problemlos und weiter gings Richtung Altairus. Der Drache stellte kein Problem für die Gruppe dar, auch wenn der Kampf ein bisschen dauerte.

Als er lag, gings an die Lootverteilung und direkt danach kam die Nachricht "xy hat die Gruppe verlassen". Es war unser Neuling, für den der Boss wohl nichts gedroppt hatte (oder er war scharf auf den Hagelschnürengürtel und hat ihn nicht gekriegt). Erstmal ??? in der Gruppe, dann einen neuen DD geholt. 

Weiter gings, die Gruppen vor Asaad stellten, wohl auch auf Grund ordentlich gesetzten CC (die ganze Gruppe machte den Eindruck entspannt durch die Ini zu wollen, kein OGOG, kein DD-Pull...), überhaupt kein Problem dar, ich konnte ganz gechillt heilen und kam kein einziges mal ins schwitzen.

Asaad war dann auch mehr oder weniger freeloot, die statische Aufladung hab ich einfach mit Massenbannung beseitigt, wozu kann ich schliesslich als Priester solche Effekte beseitigen?

Danach ein fröhliches Danke und Bye bye von allen Gruppenmitgliedern und ich hatte gemütlich meine Tapferkeitspunkte und nebenbei noch eine Chaoskugel eingesackt.

Alles in allem ein netter Inibesuch


----------



## Muh-Q (28. Juli 2011)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Genau das wollte ich gerade tippen. Wo kommen wir denn hin, wenn wir in einem MMO mal Kontakt zu bisher nicht bekannten Spielern knüpfen...tz tz tz


_Im Zweifelsfall_ mit Spielern die man nie wieder sieht über den Dungeonfinder wähle ich lieber die zwei. Grade weil die meisten im DF auch noch absolut lernresistent sind. Ich hatte aber gestern auch das komplette Gegenteil dabei: Gildengruppe von Blackrock(?)mit T11hc und Fl-Items, ich mit meinem kleinen Tank dabei. Hab direkt am Anfang reinen Tisch gemacht und gesagt ich hab das iLvl noch nicht ganz und komme nur wegen Pvp-Items rein. Der Heiler schaut mein Equip durch und meint: "Du hast dir Mühe gegeben, Gesockelt und Vz. Versuchen wirs!". Haben uns nett unterhalten während des Runs und ein DD der mim Main Raidtank bei denen ist hat mir bei einigen Pulls erklärt wie ich die am einfachsten Ziehe.
Insgesamt ein sehr netter Run und ich konnte sogar 18k DDs gegentanken. Am Ende musste ich noch meinen Dungeonmeister-Erfolg posten weil keiner glaubte das wäre die erste Hc gewesen.

Danach mit frischem Selbstvertrauen noch 2 zufällige Instanzen gegangen und wieder nur nette Leute getroffen. Es wurde rumgealbert, wenn mal wer Mist gebaut hat wurde es direkt zugegeben und konstruktiv Verbesserungen genannt (Random).
Ich musste echt schauen ob ich nicht im falschen Spiel bin.

Langsam hab ich das Gefühl die ganzen "ogogo" und Flamer sind nur in den Zandalari unterwegs wegen die Epixe...oder ich bekomme die nächsten Tage eine Gruppe die direkt alles positive Verdrängt.


----------



## Metadron72 (28. Juli 2011)

Muh-Q schrieb:


> Langsam hab ich das Gefühl die ganzen "ogogo" und Flamer sind nur in den Zandalari unterwegs wegen die Epixe...oder ich bekomme die nächsten Tage eine Gruppe die direkt alles positive Verdrängt.




sagen wir mal, im moment haben sie sich ersmal alle dahin verschoben, bis die marken für die 378er items nicht mehr benötigt werden.


----------



## Doofkatze (28. Juli 2011)

Zugegebenermaßen wäre es aber auch wirklich merkwürdig, in eine Instanz zu gehen, in der man nur die Hälfte der Punkte bekommt, um dann "so schnell wie möglich" die Punkte zusammen zu bekommen.

Viele derer, die lieber in die alten Heros gehen, tun das eben, um in Ruhe die Punkte erspielen zu können, eben völlig stressfrei.


----------



## Metadron72 (28. Juli 2011)

genauso ist es auch, ich geh wenn ich mal nen ruhigen abend haben will, auch hin und wieder lieber 2 alte


----------



## Valdrasiala (28. Juli 2011)

Gestern machte ich random BF10. Also bessergesagt habe ich mich nach OG gestellt und eine Gruppe zusammengestellt.
Alles schön und gut, mittwochs findet man immer sehr schnell eine Classrun-Gruppe zusammen, d.h. jede Klasse nur ein Mal.

In der Baradinfestung angekommen (nach einem Gruppenteleport) alle durchgebufft, Readycheck. Alle da. Komisch war nur, dass die erste Augengruppe so lange dauerte. Weil mal eben 2 DDs afk waren nach dem Readycheck. 2 Minuten gewartet, keine Reaktion, ausgetauscht. Warum drücken die Leute auf "Ready" und gehen dann afk? Ich werde es nie verstehen.
Bei Occulthar dann offen und als Raidwarnung nachgefragt, ob alle den kennen. Der andere Heiler war noch nciht da, habe es ihm erklärt, von wegen Gitter bei der roten Markierung frei lassen, raus aus den Flächen, bei den Augen zusammenkommen und bomben. Readycheck, alle da, los gehts.

Naja, wie sag ich es... Es ist verblüffend, wie ein Jäger dann erstmal schööööön in den Flächenzaubern stehenbleibt und daran verreckt, gerezzt wird, danach nicht in die Gruppe geht, wenn die Augen auf die Spieler gesetzt werden und dadurch für uns Heiler zusätzliche Arbeit bedeutet. Und natürlich in der nächsten Schadensfläche wieder stehenbleibt und nochmal stirbt. Hurra. Wozu nimmt man solche Leute mit? Ich bin froh, dass wir es trotzdem geschafft haben (und kein Loot für den Jäger droppte). Aber irgendwie zweifle ich immer mehr daran, dass Leute auch mal ehrlich sein können und zugeben, dass sie Dinge noch nicht kennen.


----------



## Sotham (28. Juli 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Zugegebenermaßen wäre es aber auch wirklich merkwürdig, in eine Instanz zu gehen, in der man nur die Hälfte der Punkte bekommt, um dann "so schnell wie möglich" die Punkte zusammen zu bekommen.
> 
> Viele derer, die lieber in die alten Heros gehen, tun das eben, um in Ruhe die Punkte erspielen zu können, eben völlig stressfrei.



So schaut es aus, so mache ich es derzeit sowohl als DD, als auch als Tank. 

Die alten inis sind in ner halben Stunde durch, manchmal nimmt man auch noch nen Erfolg mit, aber das ist relativ locker. Ausserdem hat man als Schmied 2x die Chance auf die Kugel, die ja derzeit wieder häufiger benötigt wird. 

Die Punkte sind dann von der Anzahl her gleich, gibt sogar noch mehr Gerechtigkeitspunkte, die bei mir derzeit gegen Ehre eingetauscht werden, da ich das PvP für mich entdeckt habe. Als Tank kann man auch so noch recht entspannt den Beutel abgreifen, in dem auch manchmal was brauchbares drin ist. 

In den Zandalari Instanzen treiben sich halt häufig zu viele Spinner herum oder Leute, deren Equip eigentlich noch nicht ausreicht, aber sie dort hineinrennen um die Punkte und den Loot zu bekommen, der sie aktuell weiter bringt. 

Hab auch gestern in BSF den einen oder anderen Boss als Vergelter unfreiwillig "getankt", weil der Aggroreduce meinerseits nicht ausreichte und der Tank noch leichte Aggroprobleme hatte. Bosse lagen aber alle und wir sind ohne Tote hindurch gekommen.


----------



## sensêij1988 (28. Juli 2011)

Gestern BFS gewesen unssagbar gute Grp alle extrem Schaden gefahren beinahe jeder Boss lag unter 1 Min.

Wieso nicht öfters so was


----------



## Doofkatze (29. Juli 2011)

Gestern war Twinktag.

Stufe 71er Magier (ich), Schurke + Diszi-Priester

Als bitterböser Arkan-Magier (3k DPS) habe ich recht häufig Aggro-"Probleme". Mittlerweile sind wir, der Schurke und ich, schon wieder so weit, das unser Schaden samt CC ausreicht, um die Instanz auch ohne Tank zu überwinden, wenn wir das ganze taktisch angehen. 

Dennoch gibts dann mal wieder Tanks, die uns umbringen.

Der Tank gestern war recht witzig. Paladin. Die Hälfte der Gruppen ohne Zorn. Ergo hat er so viel Aggro wie Schaden erzeugt. Wenn ich allerdings 6mal so viel Schaden fahre, habe ich recht schnell die Aggro, auch wenn ich ihn antanken lasse.

Mit der Zeit begann sich der Tank zu "beschweren" (er bittete, das wir ihn antanken lassen), bis er schließlich (und zwar wirklich unabsichtlich) 1 Gruppe zu viel mitpullte (hat versucht, eine Gruppe zu ignorieren) und schließlich noch eine dritte Gruppe von der Treppe kam.
So lief Tanklein in jene 3 Gruppen rein, machte genau eine Fähigkeit und wurde anschließend geonehittet (jeder Mob machte einen Schlag).
Da ich die Situation schon mit Skepsis bei der Mitnahme der 2. Gruppe angetreten bin, wurde ein Mob direkt geschaft, ein anderer direkt angeschlagen, Schurke schnappte sich nen anderen (Zeitlicher Ablauf: genau JETZT starb der Tank) und schließlich sind wir aufgrund des toten Tanks mit 3 Gruppen gewipt.
Was kam war aber kein "habt ihr jetzt davon" (siehe Unabsichtlich), sondern eine Entschuldigung, gefolgt von der erneuten BItte, ihn bitte antanken zu lassen...

Nach dem Wipe wollte der Tank 2 Leute, die liegengeblieben sind rezzen. Er schlich an der Treppe vorbei, um den Schurken auf der Treppe zu holen und starb erneut.

Alle liefen rein...

Es war übrigens Burg Utgarde. 

Weiter gings schließlich dann mit dem Boss Doppelpack (mit dem Totenbeschwörer), alles lief gut. Unser Priester schrieb am Kampfende sein Makro (/oom Sprachemote + Yellansage mit Sternchenzeichen), während der Tank mit 50% Trefferpunkte in die nächste Mobgruppe rannte und erneut starb...

Der Rest der Instanz lief unspektakulär, abgesehen davon, das der Typ noch ne Instanz wollte. Neu angewählt...Burg Utgarde

In einem Ton die gesamte Gruppe: "nicht schon wieder..." Der 69er Tank wählte neu an...plötzlich standen wir in einer BC Instanz. Ganze 100 Erfahrung pro Mob für uns.

Nach ca. 3 Minuten Herumgeprügel sprachen wir entsprechend an, das es für 4/5 Leuten in der Gruppe rein gar kein Effekt hat, hier zu sein...also gings wieder nach Burg Utgarde...

Und auch hier wieder das Gleiche. Tanklein hat es mehrfach geschafft, Gruppen hinter irgendwelche Kanten zu ziehen und bekam entsprechend wenig Heilung, während wir DDs ständig seine Aggro hatten und er uns vermehrt bittete, ihn doch bitte antanken zu lassen...


----------



## Valdrasiala (29. Juli 2011)

Schwarzfelstiefen, gestern Abend gegen 21 Uhr.
Palatank, Magier, Jäger, DK und ich mit Palaheiler.

Ich hasse randoms. Wirklich. Seit gestern nur noch mehr.

Erster Boss, der mit den Ketten. Der Pala pullt zusätzlich zum Boss (also NACH dem Bosspull) noch eine weitere Gruppe mit dem Hammer. Whuhuuuu, meine Freude war groß. 15k Heilung, selten so viel rausgehauen. Vor allem, da nur DK und Jäger nenneswerten Schaden machten.

Zweiter Boss. Es MUSSTE einfach schief gehen. Was es auch tat. Natürlich kannte jeder den Boss, natürlich war das mit den Strahlen KEIN Problem. Blahblah! Erster Versuch: Die Adds vom Magier und Jäger evolvierten. Und ich wurde von Corla aus meinem Strahl gefeart.  Naja, 3 von den Dicken sind nicht heilbar. Nichtmal von Jesus denk ich. Der DK verlässt die Gruppe.
Zweiter Versuch. Jetzt mit einem Schurken in der Gruppe. Ich flüstere ihn an, doch den dunklen Befehl zu kicken, was dieser auch vorbildlich tat. Das Add vom Magier evolvierte trotzdem. Was für ein *$§"%** 
*gnah*

Dritter Boss. Der Palatank pullt erstmal beide Elementare gleichzeitig mit gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz vielen kleinen Blubbs. Was bei einem auf 329 gepuschten Itemlevel beim Tank tödlich ist. Wipe. Beim zweiten Versuch wars dann ok.

Vierter Boss. Der Magier verläßt die Gruppe, ein Hexer kommt dafür rein. Eisfalle fliegt, der andere Hund im Stun vom Schurken, ich wollte schon aufatmen. Aber weit gefehlt. Der Palatank (mein persönlicher Held seit gestern) pullt erstmal alle Hunde manuell nacheinander. Also auch die im CC. 16k Heilung, wieder neuer Rekord. Alle CDs gezündet. Und der Hexer macht wunderbare 3k DPS.

Endboss. Hexer soll die Adds kiten. Ich erkläre es (dachte ich zumindest) echt ausführlich. Dots auf alle Adds, rennen, rennen, rennen. Naja, er hat es fast verstanden glaube ich. Dots auf die Adds, brennen, brennen, brennen. Höllenfeuer ist so endlos geil! Und das ohne Heilung. Naja, der Jäger hat nach dem Ableben des Hexers übernommen udn ich hatte nach der Instanz 70 Tapferkeitspunkte und 70 graue Haare mehr.


----------



## Ronin1978 (29. Juli 2011)

Alter ich bin fast vom Stuhl gekippt vor lachen^^ gut geschrieben das mit dem Brennen Brennen Brennen


----------



## Snee (29. Juli 2011)

@Valdrasiala: auch mit mittelmäßigen DDs bzw. nem guten Jäger/DK brauchst die Adds beim Endboss nicht mehr kiten. Einfach Fokusschaden und alles wird gut - und schwupps 50% weniger graue Haare :-)

Gestern mit meinem Jäger mal wieder durch die non-Zul-heros gezogen. Zum Auftakt gabs den Kern - ich mag die Ini. Direkt zum Auftakt postet der Palatank erstmal ein Makro mit der Bitte an DDs und Heiler ihn erstmal in Ruhe antanken zulassen um Aggroprobleme zu vermeiden. Da ich grundsätzlich mit Irreführung rumhüpfe hab ich freundlich geantwortet, dass er sich darum mal keine Sorge machen soll, da ich selbige nutze würde. Die Frage nach CCs seitens des Tanks wurden vom Heiler mit "lass uns erstmal schauen, wie es bei der ersten Mobgruppe ohne CC läuft" gelöst - die Ini lief problemfrei, Heilung und Aggro waren überhaupt kein Them. 

Am Ende bedankte sich der Tank bei allen und fragte vorsichtig an, ob wir ihn nicht noch eine Ini begleiten wollen. Wenn man schon nette Leute hat und nen Instant Invite geboten bekommt braucht man als DD nicht lange nachdenken :-) Zugestimmt und nach dem neuerlichen Ladebildschirm aber dann mal den Tank angeschaut... knapp den Hero-Itemcheck durch nen hohes PVP-Teil erreicht. Durchgängig nur 333 oder z.T. deutlich niedrigere Items. Auch die zweite Ini (Grim) lief problemfrei und in einem angemessenen Tempo. 

Die Moral von der Geschichte ist vielschichtig: 
- Heros sind inzwischen so stark generft, dass man auch mit sehr sehr schwachem Gear entspannt durchkommen kann
- die Zeit der arroganten Tanks scheint durch die Masse an Tanknachwuchs deutlich abzuebben - jedenfalls hab ich schon laaaange keinen Held vom Erdbeerfeld mehr dabei gehabt
- man kann auch komplett random ne Menge Spaß und Unterhaltung in ner Hero haben
- wenn man nicht auch auf die Items scharf ist, dann bekommt man die ersten Tapferkeitspunkte durch die non-Zul-heros deutlich schneller und entspannter
- mit Irreführung oder Schurkenhandel läuft JEDE Ini entspannter


----------



## Muh-Q (29. Juli 2011)

Ich habs hier gestern ja beschworen . Gestern Abend direkt mal eine richtig schlechte Gruppe bekommen. 
Tol'Vir HC:
Ein DD hat direkt zu Anfang gesagt er ist das erste Mal da, hatte aber gesockelt und billige Vz drauf, kurz: er gab sich Mühe. Hat dann auch durchaus Schaden gefahren der zum Einstieg reicht.
Bei den großen Gruppen vorm ersten Boss immer schön CC gesetzt weil ich noch Probleme hab einen Heiler allein von Equip einzuschätzen. Die Gruppen haben schon ewig gedauert aber man ist ja Selbstbewusst und denkt die nehmen Rücksicht und achten auf die Aggro.
Beim Boss dann den 'neuen' DD gefragt ob er den kennt oder ich noch was erklären soll. Er hat sich die Unterschiede angeschaut und sagte er kriegt das hin. Also gepullt, einmal die Schockwelle und Minen explodieren lassen und schon stehen wir nur noch zu weit da: der Neue als DD und ich als Tank. 
Schadenswerte waren bedrolich niedrig aber ich dachte das liegt daran das die direkt gestorben sind.

Auf Nachfrage kam natürlich wieder 0 Antwort. Als ich erklärt habe man schreibt mit {ENTER} und /p in den Gruppenchat kam nur 'lol'. Also nochmal den Boss mit allen Einzelheiten erklärt. Nächster Pull und es wird besser: die Leute kippen nicht mehr um sondern passen soweit auf das sie nur auf 10% runter gehen. Da wieder kein Schaden kommt geht der Boss kaum runter, Heiler geht OOM, ich zünde alle CDs und nur mit kiten bekommen wir den Boss grade eben down. ( Krieger: Wenn man genug Aggro hat Heroic Leap weg vom Boss, Intervene auf einen anderen DD danach Charge auf lvl1 Critter. Damit kann man selbst Mobs die nicht verlangsamt werden können beschäftigen und auf CDs warten.)

Recount nach dem Boss: 1. Der neue DD 2. Tank (ich). Hunter an Platz 4 mit 5% am Gesamtschaden, 3,8k DPS und meistgenutzter Fähigkeit Auto Shot. Equip bestand aus verrückter Mischung von S10, grünen Questbelohnungen und Icc10(!) Sachen. Hab dann gesagt ich finds eine Frechheit mit sowas in einer Instanz mit fremden Spielern aufzutauchen und versucht einen Vote zu starten. 
Der Vote wurde *abgelehnt* mit der Begründung "der hat Epiks an an dem kanns nich liegen" (ja 'Epiks' ). Auftritt Hunter der die ganze Instanz noch nichts gesagt hat: " ey du kackb00n, tanks bekommen extra Belohnung also musst du ziehn". Mein Einwand wir werden kaum was legen können weil keiner von den anderen DDs das ausgleichen kann wurde verworfen und mit "tank weiter sonst ticket, opfer" beantwortet.
Ich hab dann Ruhestein gezündet weil ich nach OG wollte (Ini-Port in Tol'Barad angenommen). Währenddessen kamen dann Flames und Beleidigungen vom Hunter. Normalerweise bin ich da resistent und ignoriere sowas oder trolle die Leute und zieh das ins Lächerliche. Aber der Spruch "Ich hoffe deine Kinder verrecken in der Gosse du Drecksjude" war mir dann doch ein Ticket wert.
Ordentlich formuliert kommt da zu Beleidigung noch Nötigung ("tank weiter sonst ticket, opfer") dazu und immer schön betonen wie sehr das eigene Spielerlebnis negativ beeinflußt wurde. Ich denke das könnte eine längere Pause für ihn werden, aber dank Igno werde _ich _ihn eh nicht wiedersehen.

Inzwischen kann ich verstehen warum viele Spieler statt über Ungereimtheiten zu sprechen einfach wortlos die Gruppe verlassen. Damit wäre ich wahrscheinlich besser gefahren. Bin ja eh instant wieder in der nächsten Instanz.
Was zur Hölle machen solche Leute in Azeroth? Sollten die nicht weiter mit ihren krassen Homies auf der Straße chillen und fett die Drogen verchecken, Altaaaa?


----------



## Valdrasiala (29. Juli 2011)

Snee, es bestanden alle drauf, dass jemand kitet, darum hab ich es erklärt. Mir persönlich ist es inzwischen auch schon wesentlich lieber mit Fokusschaden, aber naja, durch das kiten lernt man sich auch zu bewegen.


----------



## Zuckerbub (29. Juli 2011)

Muh-Q schrieb:


> "Ich hoffe deine Kinder verrecken in der Gosse du Drecksjude" war mir dann doch ein Ticket wert.




OMG. Also wenn der Satz wirklich so gefallen ist wie du ihn hier schreibst, müsste das ein Bann auf Lebzeiten werden. Ich spiele seit 2007 WOW, und bisher hat genau 1 einziges Mal jemand so einen Spruch in ner Gruppe rausgehauen (interessanterweise war ich auch als tank drin ?!?!?). Tut mir leid für dich, dass du sowas miterleben musst. Es nimmt einem viel von der Faszination WOW, wenn man solche Leute in der Gruppe hat 



Muh-Q schrieb:


> Sollten die nicht weiter mit ihren krassen Homies auf der Straße chillen und fett die Drogen verchecken, Altaaaa?




This


----------



## Valdrasiala (29. Juli 2011)

Man merkt wirklich, das gerade Ferien sind...


----------



## Akonos (29. Juli 2011)

das mit den beleidigungen nimmt leider auch in unserem realmpool ständig zu. ich trau mich mittlerweile schon garnicht mehr mit meinem main eine hero zu gehen, außer ich muss noch dienstags fürs punktecap eine runde laufen oder ich werd von einer grp meines servers gefragt. aber seit dem letzten ereigniss gehe ich nur noch wenn ich mindestens 2 spieler im schlepptau habe die ich kenne, denn folgende geschichte:

vortexgipfel heroic, kurz vorm endboss, gegen 23.30 Uhr und den nächsten morgen winkt die Frühschicht und ich höre mein Bett nach mir verlangen...

ich war mit einem heiler aus meiner gilde unterwegs und wir wollten unser punktecap vorm raid am nächsten tag erreichen um vorher noch beim händler shoppen zu gehen. die ini verlief zügig, 3 spieler einer anderen gilde eines anderen servers waren in der gruppe, der tank hielt zwar nicht das meiste aus, allerdings war er gegenheilbar. keine wipes, keine tote. ich sehe schon den endboss winken und freu mich: "noch eine gruppe und der endboss, dann kann ich endlich schlafen gehn". falsch gedacht, ladescreen und ich finde mich an meinem angestammten platz vorm ah in sw wieder. kickvote -.-

begründung: macht zuviel schaden

der heiler berichtete mir dann aus dem gruppenchat (ein hoch auf prat/chatter/wie halt immer auch die ganzen chataddons heißen): der hat zuviel schaden gemacht, da leben die mobs nicht lange und es macht keinen spaß.

ich hab schon minimal in die tischkante gebissen...


aber wenigstens haben sie einen nicht beleidigt, denn seit sommerferien sind hat sich meine liste der bekannten beleidungen deutlich verlängert. handelschat und gruppensuche ftw.


----------



## Anvy (29. Juli 2011)

Muh-Q schrieb:


> Mein Einwand wir werden kaum was legen können weil keiner von den anderen DDs das ausgleichen kann wurde verworfen und mit "tank weiter sonst ticket, opfer" beantwortet.



Sowas sieht man leider immer öfters in Rnd.-Gruppen. Ich habe mir deshalb eine harte Schale angewöhnt. Wenn du auf soetwas reagierst, dann sag ihnen einfach, dass es nur einen gibt, der maximal 1 Min. auf eine neue Grp. wartet. Das wirkt zwar nicht immer, habe aber schon oft erlebt, dass die anderen Gruppenmitglieder auf einmal etwas handzahmer wurden und sich bemüht haben. 

Manche Leute beleidigen aus den verrücktesten Gründen. Ich wurde beleidigt, weil ich darum bat, dass interruptet wird. Ein Kollege, weil er nachfragte, ob der Tank die Ini überhaupt kennt, da er bei etlichen Bossen Fehler machte und es zu wipes kam.

Ich denke, dass jeder ein Lied von solchen Leuten singen kann. Das verrückteste, was mir passiert ist, war in einer Event-Ini (Ahune oder wie der Ele heißt). Ich war als DD drinnen, zufälliger Weise mit 2 DDs + Tank von meinem Server und einem rnd. Heiler. Der Heiler fragte, warum die DDs nicht auf den Boss gingen. Daraufhin wurde erstmal beleidigt. Ich erklärt ihm kurz, dass der Schaden um 90% verringert sei. Während des Kampfes wurde er weiter geflamt. Ich meinte nur, was sie denn für eine nette Gilde seien. Bereits einmal hatte ich das vergnügen mit denen in einer Rnd. Ini gehabt, wo auch nur beleidigt wurde. Daraufhin flüsterte der Tank mich an, dass wäre Rufmord und so einen Gedöns. Nachdem ich kurz mein Desinteresse mitgeteilt hatte, packte ich ihn auf die Igno. Aus Frust hat er scheinbar meine Gildenmeisterin angeschrieben, die mir nur zustimmte, dass er sich aufspielen wollte. 

Ich gehe genau wegen soetwas am liebsten mit meinem Privaten-Tank. <3


----------



## Akonos (29. Juli 2011)

Anvy schrieb:


> Der Heiler fragte, warum die DDs nicht auf den Boss gingen. Daraufhin wurde erstmal beleidigt. Ich erklärt ihm kurz, dass der Schaden um 90% verringert sei. Während des Kampfes wurde er weiter geflamt.



und genau wegen sowas können die meisten nicht mehr einen flame von konstruktiver kritik unterscheiden


----------



## Manaori (29. Juli 2011)

Ich hatte heute mit meinem Schurkentwink (mich wunderts jetzt noch, dass ich die Klasse überhaupt spielen kann *g* ) auch ein verrücktes Erlebnis. 

Ich wollte ins Kloster, die Armory, also mal schön anmelden,warten, Kochdaily machen. Invite kommt - hervorragend. Gruppe wird nur kurz angeschaut - Kriegertank, Heilschamane, Hexe, Krieger , und ich - Quest angenommen, man geht in Stealth und ist bereit für... einen Votekick? 

Ich guck erst mal herzlich blöd, schau mir das an: Gegen den DD Krieger, Begründung: nervt . Aha. Ich drücke auf nein - kann ja sein, dass ich in eine Gruppe gekommen bin, die schon vorher wo war, aber trotzdem kams mir spanisch vor - aber leider wird der DD Krieger trotzdem gekickt. Und durch einen neuen ersetzt. Ich denk mir, schön und gut, wir warten.. wraten... der Tank macht nix. Steht nur da. Also pullt der DD Krieger die paar, die von selbst zu uns gelaufen kommen, ich hau auch nochmal kräftig drauf,  weil der Tank afk zu sein scheint. Und der Heiler hat sich nicht beschwert, also dürfts den nicht so gestört zu haben. 

Und plötzlich wieder das Votekickfenster, gegen den neuen DD Krieger, wieder mit der Begründung: nervt. Aaaaaha. So langsam glaube ich ja, es ist der Tank, der da votet... wohl equipneidisch? Ich drücke nein, et voila, dieses Mal ist er nicht durchgekommen. MIt dem Ergebnis, dass der Tankw ieder nur doof durch die Gegend glotzt, währen dwir als Langeweile und angefeuert vom Heiler mal ein paar Mobs kloppen. 

Plötzlich der Whisper vom Tank: drück bite auf ja der nervd nur glubt mir (sic!)
Ich so: Wieso? Der ist frisch reingekommen....
Tank: der nervt nur glubt mir
Ich: Ich glaub eher du willst nu das Equip für dich...
Tank: nee der nervt glubt mir

Dann wieder Stille, ich sag nichts mehr, ist mir zu doof, undbereite mich schon geistig darauf vor, dass ich der nächste sein werde der gekickt wird. Witzigerweise nicht. Der Votekick startet - aber wieder gegen den DD Krieger. Nur kommt er diesmal leider durhc, wahrscheinlich konnte er wen anderen breit schlagen. Gut. Ersetzt wird durch einen Paladin - war überrascht, dass DER nicht gekickt wurde- und weiter gings. 
Bis zu Herod verlief es dann ruhig. Herod fällt, die Mobs kommen, sei werden gekloppt. Der scharlachrote Wappenrock dropt, ich, als RPler, der das  Teil einfach nur geil findet, Gier (ich bin nicht unfair und würfle Bedarf bloß weil. Mag ich nicht.) und gewinne es. Toll. Hat die Ini doch noch was gebracht. 
Ich lauf zurück, zu den Questgebern, kommt vom Tank der Whisper: gibt mal b?
Ich: ?
Tank: das wams (Item wird gepostet)
Ich: ... Wieso? Ich habs ehrlich gewonnen oO (mittlerweile schon ziemlich angepisst)
Tank: brauchs für ne Quest
Ich: ... Mir wäre nicht bekannt, dass es eine Quest gibt dafür.
Tank: doch tausend nageln (sic! xD) 
Ich: na, dann post doch mal die Quest...
Tank: gibt bitte

Wieder nichts geantwortet... naja, kurz danach war er aus der Gruppe und bei mir auf der Igno. Leute gibts...!


----------



## Snee (29. Juli 2011)

Und ich dachte, man könnte nur einen Kickvote pro Ini machen... nicht dass ich dramatisch kicke - aber wenn einern beleidigt, dann fliegt er oder ich gehe freiwillig.


----------



## Arawina (29. Juli 2011)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> genauso ist es auch, ich geh wenn ich mal nen ruhigen abend haben will, auch hin und wieder lieber 2 alte



Ich auch - besonders mit dem Jäger wo ich statt 45Minuten nur ca 10 auf den inv warte und mit teilweise 20k+dps selbst schwache dds in der Ini so kompensiere, dass 2 "alte" heroes wesentlich entspannter und in nur unwesentlich längerer (manchmal sogar kürzerer) Zeitspanne erledigt sind als eine Zul-Ini. Und die Chance auf 2 Chaoskugeln sowie ein paar himmlische Splitter, die bei uns aufm Realm fast so viel wert sind im AH wie Mahlstromkristalle^^
Außerdem hatte ich in den "alten" inis letztens immer wieder ein paar richtig spaßige Truppen mit denen ich dann bis zu vier inis nacheinander gelaufen bin - in den Zul-Inis hatte ich das noch nie.


----------



## Der Papst (29. Juli 2011)

Akonos schrieb:


> ich war *mit einem heiler aus meiner gilde unterwegs* und wir wollten unser punktecap vorm raid am nächsten tag erreichen um vorher noch beim händler shoppen zu gehen. die ini verlief zügig, 3 spieler einer anderen gilde eines anderen servers waren in der gruppe, der tank hielt zwar nicht das meiste aus, allerdings war er gegenheilbar. keine wipes, keine tote. ich sehe schon den endboss winken und freu mich: "noch eine gruppe und der endboss, dann kann ich endlich schlafen gehn". falsch gedacht, ladescreen und ich finde mich an meinem angestammten platz vorm ah in sw wieder. kickvote -.-
> 
> begründung: macht zuviel schaden
> 
> der heiler berichtete mir dann aus dem gruppenchat (ein hoch auf prat/chatter/wie halt immer auch die ganzen chataddons heißen): der hat zuviel schaden gemacht, da leben die mobs nicht lange und es macht keinen spaß.



Mal ne ganz blöde Frage: Es müssen doch insgesamt 4Leute der Ausschlusswahl zustimmen, oder nicht?! Wie kann es dann sein,d ass du rausgevotet wurdest wenn du mit nem Gildenkollegen unterwegs warst...?!

Edit: offensichtlich sind nur 3 Leute nötig, einer der anderen Posts bestätigt das zumindest


----------



## Manaori (29. Juli 2011)

Der schrieb:


> Mal ne ganz blöde Frage: Es müssen doch insgesamt 4Leute der Ausschlusswahl zustimmen, oder nicht?! Wie kann es dann sein,d ass du rausgevotet wurdest wenn du mit nem Gildenkollegen unterwegs warst...?!
> 
> Edit: offensichtlich sind nur 3 Leute nötig, einer der anderen Posts bestätigt das zumindest



Jap, es sind nur drei, die benötigt werden. Leider.


----------



## Terrorzapfen (29. Juli 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Man merkt wirklich, das gerade Ferien sind...



Hab mir letzte Woche ein PostIt an das TFT gepint "Keine Ini vor 20:00 - FERIEN"


----------



## Hexer1975 (29. Juli 2011)

Terrorzapfen schrieb:


> Hab mir letzte Woche ein PostIt an das TFT gepint "Keine Ini vor 20:00 - FERIEN"



Hätte ich auch besser beherzigen sollen. Bin gerade Schwarzfelshöhlen HC ... warte auf die nächsten Spieler ... wären dann schon 24 auf dieser ID. Die ID könnte man auch den Namen "Corla, die Schlächterin der sensiblen Gemüter" geben.


----------



## sensêij1988 (29. Juli 2011)

Hexer1975 schrieb:


> Hätte ich auch besser beherzigen sollen. Bin gerade Schwarzfelshöhlen HC ... warte auf die nächsten Spieler ... wären dann schon 24 auf dieser ID. Die ID könnte man auch den Namen "Corla, die Schlächterin der sensiblen Gemüter" geben.


haha


also manchmal gleaub ich das doch solangsam auch der letzte spieler geschnallt hat wie die alte geht aber sagen das man den Boss nicht kennt kennen einige nicht,

Auch immer herrlich die sich weigernden  Heiler die sich nicht in eine  Strahl stellen wollen herrlich in ner reinen meelegrp...


----------



## Arawina (30. Juli 2011)

sensêij1988 schrieb:


> Auch immer herrlich die sich weigernden  Heiler die sich nicht in eine  Strahl stellen wollen herrlich in ner reinen meelegrp...



Ich stell mich da als Heiler immer rein - und bekomm dann manchmal Kommentare wie "du bist doch Palaheal, das geht nciht, du kannst aus der Bewegung nicht heilen"....

Umgekehrt beim Endboss in ZG ignorieren die allermeisten Spieler immer die Healaggro von den Geistern und sehen dumm im Dreck liegend aus der Wäsche, wenn ich ihnen erkläre, dass ich nicht heilen kann, wenn ich 15 Geister am Arsch über die ganze Plattform kiten muss. Mein Hl Zorn (aka Geisterstun) hat 15 sek. CD... (Umgekehrt kommts mir als Jäger bei diesem Boss so vor, dass 95% aller Palaheiler diese Fähigkeit NICHT kennen, warum auch, macht ja Schaden, braucht man nicht als Heiler...)

ZG hau ich mittlerweile immer nach dem 1. Boss ab, wenn ich da schon sehe, dass unbelehrbare Movementspasten dabei sind, da weiß ich dann schon, dass der Endboss (und die Katzenlady und Zanzil und...) zur Wipeorgie wird. Generell geh ich die Zul-Inis am liebsten zu dritt (oder auch mehr) aus der Gilde - Schutz vor ungerechtfertigten Kickvotes und auf der anderen Seite wenn es mal wirklich sein muss (was ich nur in Notfällen bei ganz unbelehrbaren Spielern mache) auch einen Kickvote starten zu können ohne dass die andern ablehnen weils ein Kumpel ist.


----------



## Schdaiff (30. Juli 2011)

Arawina schrieb:


> Ich stell mich da als Heiler immer rein - und bekomm dann manchmal Kommentare wie "du bist doch Palaheal, das geht nciht, du kannst aus der Bewegung nicht heilen"....



Was seit wann muss man bei Corla heilen XD


----------



## Kamsi (30. Juli 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Man merkt wirklich, das gerade Ferien sind...



das blöde ist wenn halb deutschland ferien vorbei haben beginnen die ferien in südeutschland ^^ müssen also noch bis mitte september das aushalten ^^


----------



## Risensl (31. Juli 2011)

Ich war heute mit meinem Tank DK und unserem Raid-Palaheal mal wieder ZA/ZG, um ihm endlich mal die EQ-Fails zu entfernen.
Nachdem beim ersten mal ZG kam, musste ja nun ZA folgen, da es erst die 2. war.
Die Gruppe bestand aus einem Fury Warri, Ele Schami, Destrolock und uns beiden und sie hatte halt wie fast jede Rnd-Grp ein paar kleine Mankos:
Das Targetwechseln bei Bossen schien ein Fremdwort zu sein und der Hexer hielt seinen SS wohl für etwas, das man nur auf sich selbst setzen kann und Movement war auch teilweise etwas langsam.
Naja, Unterbrechen kannste als DK auch und die Totems ham ja nich so viel Leben und beim Federvieh brauchste halt ein bissel Glück.
Mehr oder weniger unbeschadet kamen wir also durch und legten Dakaara, jedoch steht bei seinem Ableben ein Totem noch.
Der Schami war schon, da er 2 Wogen gefressen hat, mein B-Rez auf CD war und die Hexe den SS auf sich hatte, tot. Ich denk mir nach dem Kampf in dem die 45k HP Totems nur durch meinen Schaden gefallen sind: 
Wartest du mal mit dem Totem, sag unserem Heal noch schnell er soll die Bubble bereithalten und mal das heilen sein lassen.
Das Totem steht... 
Brrrzt...
Brrrzt... AMS von mir
Brrrzt... Pala bubbelt, Warri stirbt
Brrrzt... Hexe stirbt, belebt sich gleich wieder
Brrrzt... Runenheilung
Brrrzt... Hexe stirbt nochmal
B... Totem fällt durch mich

Es ist schon lustig zu sehen, wie faul und unaufmerksam manche Leute sind.


----------



## cashhh (31. Juli 2011)

Wirklich ein netter Thread. Aber eines fällt auf. Alle machen hier 20k Schaden, heilen wie Hölle, Tanken wie Gott und immer sind die anderen Schuld... Aber wer zum Teufel sind die Flaschen in den Rnd- Inis, wenn doch alle hier so imba sind? Na vielleicht posten die ja nicht. Übrgs. gestern einen DK- Tank gehabt, 4/6 FL clear, Epics soweit das Auge reicht, allerdings mit einer kleinen Schwäche. Kannte Venoxis nicht. Wollte sich aber eine Erklärung nicht zumuten lassen. Nach vier! Wipes haben wir gekickt. Dreimal hat er sich übern Heiler beschwert, blaues Gear usw. Allerdings kannte der Heal den Boss. Der Warri der kam hat die ini dann mit "normalem" Gear locker zuende getankt. Wahrscheinlich schreibt der hier auch noch, was er doch für eine miese Gruppe erwischt hat..


----------



## Risensl (31. Juli 2011)

cashhh schrieb:


> Wirklich ein netter Thread. Aber eines fällt auf. Alle machen hier 20k Schaden, heilen wie Hölle, Tanken wie Gott und immer sind die anderen Schuld... Aber wer zum Teufel sind die Flaschen in den Rnd- Inis, wenn doch alle hier so imba sind? Na vielleicht posten die ja nicht. Übrgs. gestern einen DK- Tank gehabt, 4/6 FL clear, Epics soweit das Auge reicht, allerdings mit einer kleinen Schwäche. Kannte Venoxis nicht. Wollte sich aber eine Erklärung nicht zumuten lassen. Nach vier! Wipes haben wir gekickt. Dreimal hat er sich übern Heiler beschwert, blaues Gear usw. Allerdings kannte der Heal den Boss. Der Warri der kam hat die ini dann mit "normalem" Gear locker zuende getankt. Wahrscheinlich schreibt der hier auch noch, was er doch für eine miese Gruppe erwischt hat..



Das liegt vermutlich daran, dass man:
1. Seine eigenen Fehler meist nicht bemerkt, ausser es ist SEHR offentsichtlich.
2. Wenn man selbst Fehler macht, man es wohl kaum posten wird, um sich, trotz der Internet-Anonymität, nicht zu blamieren.

Mir geht es persöhnlich auch so, das gebe ich ganz offen zu.


----------



## Valdrasiala (1. August 2011)

@cashhh: Fehler macht jeder mal, das ist menschlich. Es geht in diesem Thread auch nicht darum, dass jemand einen Fehler macht und man diesen damit an den Pranger stellt. Es geht eher darum, was man (leider wirklich) fast jeden Tag erlebt. Wenn ich am Freitag Abend eine Hero machen will, in ZA lande und beim Adlerboss nach dem Kampfanfang ein DD ruft "Fokus auf den Boss, Adler ignore" - und leider jeder (bis auf den Tank, der einmal Todesgriff nutzte, danke!) auf die Idee kommt, dass man dadurch vielleicht ein wenig mehr DPS macht, der Heiler (=ich) aber unter dem Adler hängt und jämmerlich beim Gewitter krepiert, dann ist das kein Fehler der DDs. Nein, es ist schlicht und einfach Dummheit. 

Und solche Dummheit gibt es leider - seitdem Ferien sind - exponentiell mehr. Also habe ich mehrere Möglichkeiten. Entweder ich fresse meinen Frust in mich hinein und melde mich wieder an. Um weitere Bobs dieser Welt kennenzulernen. Um wieder in die Tastatur zu beissen, weil ich die Welt nicht mehr verstehe.
Oder ich werde diesen Frust los, sehe es eher mit Humor. Und dieser Thread ist zumindest für mich eine Gelegenheit, meinen Frust in Worte zu fassen. 

Vielleicht erleben andere Leute keine solchen Dinge. Herzlichen Glühstrumpf. Leider habe ich wohl eher einen Montags-Account, der mir Leute in Random-Gruppen zulost, die bei der Intelligenz-Vergabe afk waren.


----------



## Doofkatze (1. August 2011)

Schön gesagt.

Gestern Abend haben wir unsere Gildenstufe 14 (wir waren bis Stufe 13 nur 5 Leute, wovon 1 alle 3 Wochen auftaucht und ein anderer nur jeden 3. Tag da ist), sind also immer recht stolz auf unsere Aufstiege, weil wir sie wirklich selbst erarbeiten (3 Leute, die 4 Charaktere jeden Tag durch die geschmolzene Front ziehen, anyone?) erreicht, mussten dafür aber zuletzt wirklich noch einiges tun.
Unser neues Gildenmitglied (2 neue Gildenmitglieder in den letzten 2 Wochen JUHU, Frischfleisch!) zog gerade ebenso den nächsten Charakter auf 85, entsprechend liefen wir (mein Dk-Tanklein, Pala-Twinkheal, Jäger(Gildie) und unsere PVP-Beweglichkeits-Caster-ungesockelt/vzt-Eule (wurde am Vortag aus jeder Instanz gekickt durch niedrigen Schaden und an dem Tag richtung Guidelesen geschickt)) dann nicht heroische Instanzen.
Neuerdings reicht da auch die Flamme des Heilers, um mich überall zu heilen, zwischendurch wurde sich sogar beschwert, warum ICH MICH DENN SELBSTHEILE.

Mit dabei war natürlich wieder ein Random. Zum steinernen Kern trifft es natürlich immer einen Random-Melee, da die ja am meisten Fehler machen können.
Der kleine Krieger also kam nicht umher, wirklich an jeder Stelle Mist zu bauen. Hüpfen beim Beben, schinden ausweichen, bei Ozruk ausweichen? Fehlanzeige. Stattdessen Try+error. Oder war es doch "ist doch nhc? das kann man gegenheilen"? Wir werden es nie erfahren.

Spaß hat zumindest mir erst der Endboss gemacht, als ich in die Steine gehüpft bin (ein rooter Kreis, da will ich hiin) und er mir gefolgt ist :-) "hör auf, den Melee zu verarschen" kam im Gegenzug vom Heiler. Ich fands toll, das hatte der verdient  Man hätte ja nen Ton sagen können.

Danach ging es in den Vortexgipfel. Auch hier wieder die übliche Misere. Todesritter haben ja bekannterweise keinen CD auf Spott + Unterbrechen, ergo können DDs immer Schaden fahren. Beim Endboss schließlich dann wieder so eine nette Aktion: Der Boss hat noch 30%, ich hab >350er Equipment und er castet langsam das Dreieck. 
Leider hat der Hexer, der mit mir zusammen draußen geblieben ist vergessen, das ich 1. so knappe 80% mehr Trefferpunkte habe und 2. meinen Schaden verringern kann. So blieben wir beide stehen und nur ich überlebt den kompletten Sturm mal draußen ohne das Dreieck.

So spielt das Leben :-)


----------



## WotanGOP (1. August 2011)

Quo vadis?

Ich gehe inzwischen wieder vermehrt Random in die älteren heroischen Instanzen, um Chaoskugeln zu farmen, für die Extrabelohnung und das Wochencap, da wir im Raid fleißig durchrotieren. Dabei kam es zu einigen Erlebnissen, die sich ernsthaft in mein Gedächtnis eingebrannt haben, sowohl positive, als auch negative.

Am Donnerstag landete ich in den Todesminen und dachte nur "oh nein", weil diese Instanz einfach ineffizient ist für meine Zwecke. Aber naja, es gibt Schlimmeres. Der Heiler bat direkt um einen Moment zum umskillen, inklusive Relog, wiel irgendetwas nicht funktionierte. Die Eule hüpfte, wie vom Affen gebissen, die ganze Zeit wild herum. Und kurz bevor es dann endlich losgehen konnte, verließ sie die Gruppe. Okay, wer gerne erneut 30 Minuten wartet, weil ihm zwei Minuten, die der Heiler braucht, zu viel sind, der soll eben so etwas tun. Nach wenigen Sekunden waren wir wieder voll. Dann ging es los und es wurde schnell offensichtlich, daß wir recht wenig Schaden dabei hatten. Bis zum Roboter, wie auch immer der heißt, ging es ohne Probleme. Wir besprachen, daß der DK sich in den Ernteschnitter setzt. Er tat dies und pullte direkt den Boss, was zu einem Wipe führte. Der Heiler stellte die Frage, ob jemand den Boss nicht kennen würde. Zwei der DDs bejahten dies. Die Antwort auf die Frage, wieso sie das nicht gleich gesagt haben, kann sich sicher jeder vorstellen. Der Grund war einfach der, daß sie zuletzt gekickt wurden, als sie erklärten, sie würden eine Instanz noch nicht kennen. Da möchte ich mich direkt stellvertretend bei allen, die so handeln, bedanken. Danke, ihr schon mit Level 85, voll episch equipt und jede Instanz in- und auswendig kennend auf die Welt gekommenen geduldigen, netten und hilfsbereiten Spieler! Danke dafür, daß ihr in einem Teamspiel nichts besseres zu tun habt, als nur auf euren eigenen Vorteil aus zu sein, ohne auch nur mal ansatzweise Rücksicht auf andere zu nehmen. Ihr seid das Salz in dieser Suppe! Nun denn, genug abgeschweift. Denn nun passierte das, womit die beiden wohl nicht gerechnet hätten, als sie uns diesen Umstand verschwiegen. Der Heiler rügte sie, weil sie das eben nicht eher gesagt haben. Aber wir sagten auch direkt dazu, daß der Grund dafür natürlich nachvollziehbar ist, leider. Dann erklärte der Heiler kurz diesen Boss und es ging weiter. Im nächsten Versuch machte es der DK wieder falsch, weil er es wohl nicht ganz verstanden hatte. Nun, wir haben ihm dann den Fehler noch mal kurz erklärt und im nächsten Versuch lag der Boss. Bis zum Admiral ging es dann wieder ohne große Probleme. Ich bat den Heiler, auch diese Erklärung zu übernehmen, und ging kurz eine rauchen. Der Kampf war fordernd, aber er lag im ersten Versuch, genau wie alles, was noch kommen sollte. Den Rest erklärte ich dann. Und das, was mich wirklich sehr erstaunt hat, war die Tatsache, daß die beiden, die diese Instanz überhaupt noch nicht kannten, den kompletten Event überlebten. Wenn ich mich da an mein erstes Mal erinnere, mußte ich in der Tat Respekt bekunden. Weil damit hatte wohl keiner gerechnet. Im Endeffekt haben wir die Instanz recht gut geschafft. Es dauerte zwar etwas länger und zwei Wipes beim Roboter sind nicht alltäglich, aber mir hat sie Spaß gemacht. Und man merkte einfach, wie sehr sich die beiden gefreut haben, daß sie nicht gekickt, sondern an die Hand genommen wurden, daß sie nicht angemeckert wurden wenn sie Fehler machten und daß man sie einfach so behandelte, wie doch jeder behandelt werden will. Am Ende verbeugte sich dann der Heiler noch vor mir. Ich denke Mal, damit wird wohl am wenigsten gerechnet worden sein, daß gerade ein Tank und dann noch mit meinem Equip in so einer Gruppe bleibt und sogar noch Bosse erklärt. Das ist allerdings ein Umstand, der dann doch traurig macht. Ich weiß es noch, als wär es gestern gewesen, als ich einst das erste mal random im Schattenlabyrinth war, als damals noch sehr unerfahrener Tank. Ich verbrachte da mit dieser Gruppe einige Stunden in der Instanz. Wir hatten viel Spaß, dafür weniger Erfolg. Keiner meckerte, nörgelte, drängelte. Der Jäger, dessen Namen ich inzwischen leider vergessen habe, erklärte mir alles sehr präzise. Und dann hatten wir Wipe um Wipe beim zweiten Boss. Sein Motto ist "Zeit für Spaß". Und den hatten wir als Gruppe, auch wenn wir ihn nicht umhauen konnten. Ich hätte damals kaum Fuß fassen können als Tank, wenn ich nicht solche Unterstützung bekommen hätte. Und ich denke, das wird bei den meisten Spielern so sein. Da frage ich mich jedoch, wieso so viele dann so ganz anders mit unerfahrenen Neulingen umgehen, sobald sie selbst "die Großen" sind...

Gestern nach dem Raid meldete ich mich dann wieder im Dungeonfinder an, um noch kurz zu versuchen, eine weitere Chaoskugel zu bekommen. Ich landete erneut in Grim Batol. Das war das dritte Mal innerhalb einer Woche. Ein Mal hatte ich die Instanz schon mühelos geschafft. Ein Mal fehlte das Movement schon beim ersten Boss in erheblichem Maß, weil die gefühlte Minute nicht reichte, daß sich die Leute aus dem Blitz bewegten. Ich kam nun also hinein und stand direkt vorm ersten Boss. Mein Gedanke war nur "oh oh", denn ich hatte schon so eine Ahnung. Nun, wir versuchten es. Und die Ahnung bestätigte sich. Die DDs ignorierten die Troggs und alle ignorierten den Blitz. Ich wieß sie darauf hin, worauf es hier ankam, aber es wurde nicht besser. Der eine DD wollte, daß ich den Boss dort tanke, wo die Troggs herunterkommen. Ich teilte ihm mit, daß das Quatsch ist, wegen Modgudds dingsbums, was der dicke Trogg auf den Boss macht. Ich weiß nicht, wieso die drei Fernkämpfer es nicht vermochten, die Troggs einfach umzuhauen. Noch ein dritter Versuch lief ab, wie die davor. Irgendwann hatte ich die Troggs immer alle auf mir und bei jedem Blitz, bei JEDEM, gingen die HP Balken deutlich runter. Ich schrieb dann im Gruppenchannel, daß ich nun wüßte, wieso der Tank vorher abgehauen ist. Nicht nur, daß die Leute Mist spielten, sie waren auch noch lernresistent. Und dann setzte der eine DD noch einen drauf, in dem er auf die Tanks schimpfte. Wir würden ja nur die Klappe aufreißen und alles besserwissen, usw. Sicherlich mag es genug Tanks geben, wo das so ist. Aber in dem Moment, wo man einen Boss nicht schafft, weil die vier Nicht-Tanks nicht richtig spielen, ist das ja wohl eindeutig daneben. Ich für meinen Teil hatte in diesem Moment genug und verließ die Gruppe. Schließlich war ich nicht dort, um mich über Mitspieler ärgern zu müssen.

Das waren jetzt nur zwei Erlebnisse der letzten Tage. Und ich muß sagen, mir war die Gruppe deutlich lieber, wo zwei Leute die Instanz noch nicht kannten und die auch wenig Schaden machten. Aber dafür hörten sie zu, machten, was wir anderen erklärt haben und bemühten sich redlich, was dazu führte, daß wir als Gruppe die Instanz mit Spaß schafften. Aber ich kann DDs einfach nicht leiden, die nicht ordentlich spielen, die meinen, sie wissen und können alles und sind so Imba, daß sie keinen Tank brauchen. Solche DDs dürfen dann von mir aus gern genau das bekommen: keinen Tank. Ich persönlich spiele nicht fehlerfrei. Letztes Mal bei Ozruk, nachdem ich Monate nicht dort war, lief ich mehrfach falsch und wir hatten einen Wipe, bevor ich es im zwieten Versuch hinbekam. Soetwas passiert halt mal und ich steh dann dazu, daß ich Mist gemacht hab und tue nicht so, als wär etwas anderes Schuld. Aber vor allem DDs halten sich oft für etwas besseres, weil sie halbwegs gute DPS hinbekommen, aber sonst nichts. Diesen DDs wünsche ich die Tanks, die genau so drauf sind. Ihr werdet dann sehr viel Spaß zusammen haben...


----------



## Benon (1. August 2011)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Ich wieß sie darauf hin, worauf es hier ankam, aber es wurde nicht besser. Der eine DD wollte, daß ich den Boss dort tanke, wo die Troggs herunterkommen. Ich teilte ihm mit, daß das Quatsch ist, wegen Modgudds dingsbums, was der dicke Trogg auf den Boss macht.



Du meinst sicher: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=74837

Klar, anfangs hat man den nicht getankt wo die adds runterkommen... aber mittlerweile mach ich es und rate es auch jedem Tank wenn ich mal als Heiler dabei bin. 
Lieber heile ich die Explosion + den Bossdmg von 300% weg als dass was passiert wenn die DDs nicht die Adds machen und die kleinen Amok laufen.

Und wenn du n Heilpala dabei hast spottet der dir den Dicken sicher auch mal weg damit er nicht im Meleebereich hochgeht 

Dennoch hätte das in dieser Gruppe wahrscheinlich auch nicht gereicht xD


----------



## Snee (1. August 2011)

Gestern mit zwei Randomgruppe den Timerun erfolgreich bestritten :-) +4 und +3 Minuten. Und dann noch mit vier Leuten aus der Gilde in einer non-Zul-hero unterwegs und random nen DD Krieger zugelost bekommen. Überraschend hat er direkt zum Anfang der Ini die Hose bildlich heruntergelassen und auf sein fehlendes Equip bzw. sein PVP-Equip hingewiesen und gefragt ob es ok ist, dass er sehr wenig Schaden macht. Er wurde wegen seines Equips zuvor bereits aus zwei Gruppen gekicked, so dass er nur schwer seine PVP-Items gegen PVE-Rüssi tauschen kann. 
Wir haben uns die Belehrung (mach nonheros und sammel dort Equip, um dann mit PVE-Sachen in heros durchzustarten...) erspart und ihn natürlich mitgenommen - Ehrlichkeit soll ja nicht bestraft werden :-)

Am Ende der Ini hatte der Krieger nen Schnitt von über 9k und ist nicht ansatzweise wg. fehlendem Schaden aufgefallen. Muss ich verstehen, warum man Leute immer noch pauschal verurteilt und kicked? Wenn ich an meine ersten Hero-Erfahrungen zurück denke, da haben 6-7k je DD locker gereicht, um jede Ini zu meistern. Klar betrachte ich Leute mit PVP-Equip in einer Ini immer sehr argwöhnisch. Egal ob DD, Tank oder Heiler. Wenn der Ihnen zugeteilte Job dann doch ausreichend erledigt wird, dann ist doch alles gut! Und ansonsten kann ich immer noch im Verlauf nen Kick starten... 

p.s.: beim ersten Timerun war nen Mage dabei, der nur durch PVP-Rüssi überhaupt Zugang zu den Zul-Inis erhalten hat...
p.p.s.: habe als Heiler selber vor 4.2 im 10ner Nef mit PVP-Equip gelegt :-) Manahaushalt war zwar übelst, aber es war/ist machbar. 
p.p.p.s.: nach der Arena oder dem BG umskillen und Ausrüstungsmanager nicht vergessen ;-)


----------



## Littletall (1. August 2011)

In letzter Zeit laufe ich am WE gern mal ein paar Inzen, vor allem um meine kleinen Charaktere zu equippen.

In der Regel sind die Runs ganz angenehm, aber gestern hatte ich mal wieder Pech.

Meine Jägerin kommt in die HdU. Der erste Boss klappt ganz gut, danach die Mobgruppe direkt hinter ihm.

Der Tank war innerhalb von 1 Sekunde tot. Ehrlich. Man konnte gar nicht sehen, wie das passiert ist. Daraufhin ist ein DD abgehauen und innerhalb kürzester Zeit war ich allein in der Instanz.

Ich hab mich dann neu angemeldet und nach 5 Minuten konnte ich die Inze mit vier neuen Leuten fertigmachen.

Da hab ich echt wieder Lust, meine Inzen lieber wieder unter der Woche zu gehen.


----------



## GoAheadMakeMyDay (1. August 2011)

Hatte gestrn auch mal wieder ein berauschendes Erlebnis..

22:10 uhr Freundin hat ihren Schadow "umgearbeitet" und wollte mit mir (DK-Tank)"schnell" ne Zul machen um dmg zu testen.

Angemeldet, natürlich instant inv.

Grp: 2x DK und 3x Priester O.o
dachte sowas soll nichtmehr vorkommen?!? egal

Losgelegt, bis Venoxis. Hatte während des Kampfes schon den Eindruck, dass er lange dauert, kurzer Blick auf Recount und die Grp. und siehe da, DK tot, 1 Priester tot Freundin 19k und ich 10k, der Rest unter 10. Lag aber dann doch.

Auf dem Weg zum 2. Boss (der mit Oghan) sind nochmal 2 Leute umgekippt..
Boss gepullt, keiner außer meiner Freundin und meinen Eisketten kümmert sich um den Raptor-----> Wipe.
BNach kurzer Erklärung 2. Versuch. Nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit und B-Rezz für den Heal, weil wieder kein Geist mehr da war wieder Wipe.

Ich schau auf´s Recount und sehe da 2x oberhalb von 10k, wie gehabt und der rest bei 6k!

Kurz gefragt, ob es nicht iwi möglich sei, mal bischen gas zu geben und da leaven der DK und deer andere Shadow wortlos.

Ersatz: Mage und Rouge.

Ein einwandfreier Try folgte.
Auch die restlichen Bosse bis zum Endboss gingen RELATIV problemlos. War meines Erachtens zu wenig schaden, da ich immernoch als Tank auf Platz 2 stand, aber egal.

Bei Jin´Do angekommen erdreiste ich mich mal den Schurken anzuschauen, da er sagte er kenne den Boss nicht. Bis auf Handgelenke und Umhang ausschliesslich PvP zeug an. Ich frage freundlich aus welchem Gru´nd? Antwort: afk.... 8 Min.!

Dann hat wohl wer nen kick gestartet. 

Ersatz: Pala.

Betrachtet und siehe da 3 316er Teile und fast alles mit Dodge oder Parry. -.-

2. Kick kam, mit dem Vote: Was auch immer..

Ersatz: Rouge, mit vernünftigem EQ.

Try kam und erfolgreich war er dann auch. Wir hatten mittlerweile 23:40 uhr.

Danach war ich echt bedient, also mir reicht das erstmal mit Rnd. Zul, ganz ehrlich

so long.....


----------



## Xiin (1. August 2011)

Gestern war ich in ZG random, es stand nurnoch das Event am Ende:

Die Gruppe sah gut aus, 2hunter (Beide mit marken/ZA gear also gut equipt) healdudu mit 359 raidgear sowie ein anderer dd (kp welche Klasse)
1. Try sah so aus: EIn hunter sollte die adds machen der healer rennt hot spammend durch die Gegend und rennt ausser Sicht des Jägers was zum Tod und schließlich zum Wipe führte.
2. Try war auch nicht besser. Beide hunter übernahmen die adds, er rennt wieder ausser sicht und es kam fast kein Schaden auf die Ketten->wipe
3. Try lief dann nachdem ich dem retard-healer gesagt habe er soll sich zu dem hunter stellen und sich nicht bewegen.


----------



## Tomratz (1. August 2011)

Ich kann auch mal wieder was zum Besten geben.

Am Samstag nach den Feuerlande Dailies für eine Random Hero angemeldet und kam in den Steinernen Kern, eine Ini, die ich nicht wirklich mag.

Die Gruppe selbst war von einer Gilde, nur der Heiler hat ihnen wohl gefehlt, weshalb ich zugelost wurde.

Beim Trash ging es erst mal ziemlich rund und die HP-Balken spielten richtig heftig Ping Pong, weshalb mir etwas mulimg zumute wurde.

Ich habe auch gleich angesprochen, dass die Gruppe ziemlich viel Schaden frisst, worauf die Erwiderung kam, das sei bei den Klingenwirbeln nicht zu vermeiden (na ja, ohne CC ist das wohl durchaus so).

Wir sind dann den Wurm angegangen und zu meinem Erstaunen lag der relativ schnell, so dass wir direkt in den Tunnel marschiert sind, wo die grossen "Trampelmobs" rumrennen.

Peinlicherweise hab ich beim ersten das Springen verpeilt und lag folgerichtig im Dreck, Hochmut kommt halt immer vor dem Fall.

Bis zum Drachen gab es keine weiteren Ausfälle und auch dieses Vieh lag ohne grössere Probleme, auch wenn ich das eine oder andere mal Probleme hatte, mich rechtzeitig hinter einen Stein zu begeben. Irgendwie hatte ich Probleme mit der Augen-Hand-Koordination  

Die Gruppen vor Ozruk erweisen sich bei Randomgruppen gerne mal als Noobfilter, eine Funktion, die bei dieser Gruppe nicht zum tragen kam, im Gegenteil, die wurden so locker flockig weggeputzt dass ich als Heiler relativ wenig zu tun hatte.

Haben die bei Ozruk eigentlich die Möglichkeit, sich mit "Schattenwort Schmerz" selbst aus dem Stun zu holen rausgepatched oder war ich am Samstag selbst dazu zu blöd? Jedenfalls lag auch dieser Trampel recht flüssig und es ging schon weiter Richtung Endboss. Dabei hat dann ein DD noch einen zusätlichen von diesen Dicken Mobs gepullt, mit der Entschuldigung "ich kämpf halt gern^^"

Auch die Tussi hatte uns wenig entgegenzusetzen und entgegen meiner ersten Einschätzung (s. oben, massiver Gruppenschaden bei den ersten Trashmobs) wars eine richtig schöne Ini, mein Dank hier noch mal an die gute Truppe.


----------



## Doofkatze (1. August 2011)

Kleine Hilfe für Tomratz: Der Dot muss auf dir sein.

Die Mechanik lautet, das du Schaden nehmen musst, um aus der Paralyse zu kommen. Daher werden Dots gesetzt, während der Boss reflektiert. Einmal im Stun wird es übrigens wesentlich schwieriger, da das Timing nicht immer perfekt passt.


----------



## Anvy (1. August 2011)

Hatte letztens auch mal wieder ein lustiges Erlebnis. Mein Privi-Tank (DK <3) fragte mich, ob ich mit Steinernen Kern mitmöchte, da er gerne dort den Drachen hätte. Ich sagte ihm zu, da ich mit meinem Twink noch gut die Marken gebrauchen konnte und evtl. das ein oder andere Tank-Equip, da mir Frost-Dk zu langweilig wurde.

Da ich aus Heilererfahrung weiß, dass die ersten Mob-Grp. einen ekligen Debuff machen. Bin ich als DD raus aus der Grp., damit er nicht hochstacken konnte. Trotzdem bin ich daran gestorben, da ich keinerlei Heal bekam.  Naja, zweite Grp. ähnliches spektakel, nur diesmal habe ich alles gezündet und Ghul geopfert. Knapp so ebend überlebt. Hexer jedoch nicht. Tank sagte schon zu mir, dass der Heiler ruhig mal ein bisschen tun könnte und freute sich mal wieder fast genauso gut im Heilen zu sein. 

Naja, erster Boss lag ohne große Probleme. Es droppte ein Tank-Ring. Wollte ich natürlich mitnehmen, aber unser Pala-Heiler hatte auch Bedarf und wies, wie ich, daraufhin, dass es für Second sei. Soweit noch ok. Zum zweiten Boss passierte auch nichts großartiges. Jedoch beim Boss-kampf taten mir die beiden Rdds leid, denn ihr HP-Balken war stets weit unten und man wartete nur auf den Moment, wo sie umkippen würden. Auch nachdem Kampf hielt der Heiler es nicht für notwendig die armen DDs mal zu heilen. Der Tank sagte mir, dass er mehr als das doppelte des Heiler geheilt bzw. absorbiert hätte. Ich schaute in Skada nach und musste grinsen. x) Ich erlebe oft, dass DK-Tanks gut darin sind mit Heilern mitzuhalten, aber mich persönlich hat noch keiner überholt in einer Ini.  Leider droppte der Drache nicht,  dafür aber DD-Plattehände. Hatte ich eh kein Need drauf, da ich bessere hatte und eh tanken wollte. Pala-Heal wieder Bedarf. 

Unser Tank fragte dann: "Ist der Pala nicht second Tank?oO". Zurück kam vom Pala: "Ja, aber wer weiß vllt. mache ich es ja wieder weg und mache DD.". Er bekam von unserem Tank folgenden Rat: "Wenn du genauso schlecht tankst, wie du heilst, dann mach lieber DD." Die Reaktion des Palas: "Jetzt fängt die ******* wieder an". Schien ihm scheinbar bekannt zu sein. Ich meinte nur, dass er sich die Kritik mal zu Herzen nehmen sollte. Erste Trash-Grp. vor dem Steinboss lief reibunglos. Dann kam der dicke Oger. Einer meinte dann direkt aus Schreck eine Grp. mitzupullen. War soweit auch kein Problem, scheinbar nur für unserern Heiler, denn der kippte direkt am Anfang um. Beleidigt verließ er die Grp. und wir bekamen einen vernünftigen Heiler, zwar mit schlechterem Gear, aber er heilte wenigstens und so konnten wir noch die restlichen zwei Boss in seelenruhe legen.


----------



## bkeleanor (1. August 2011)

Gestern Zul Aman

Die letzte Gruppe vor dem 2. Boss (2 Bären mit Reiter, ein Hexendoktor und noch einer).
Ich als Magier (Arkan) dabei. Bis dahin hat alles gut geklappt.
Tank stürmt rein (ohne CC), ich den einen noch gesheep da der Hexendok. den totenkopf hatte. Die beiden bären Schlagen zu... Tank fast down und der heiler kommt die Treppe hoch. Logische folge -> wipe.

Die Gruppe hat im schnitt etwas über 10k dps gemacht (einige mehr andere weniger).

Kommentar vom Tank.
Na mit dem dps häts sowieso nicht geklappt.
ich schreib noch, dass man normalerweise cc verwendet und auf den heiler wartet.
dann der tank wieder...lol in zul instanzen wird kein cc mehr verwendet.
und bevor ich erwidern konnte, dass das wohl stimmen mag wenn die gruppe entsprechend gut ist, hat er schon geleaved.

Mir gehen diese Tanks, Heiler und dds tierisch auf den sack die die gruppe verlassen nach einem wipe.

noch toller war der run als wir los stürmten zum 1. boss und der tank mal wieder nicht auf den heiler wartete.
dann meinte er auch noch er wäre chuck norris und müsse die ersten 3 doppel mobs pullen...er kam sozusagen tot oben an und leaved die gruppe.

worauf hin alle andern auch gingen.

gut kann man sich auch wenn man allein ist beim DF neu anmelden und muss dann nicht wieder 35min warten^^


----------



## TheGui (1. August 2011)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> .lol in zul instanzen wird kein cc mehr verwendet.
> und bevor ich erwidern konnte, dass das wohl stimmen mag wenn die gruppe entsprechend gut ist, hat er schon geleaved.



wird ja auch kein CC mehr verwendet, ausser der Tank/Heiler ist kürzer als ne Woche auf 85!


----------



## Snee (1. August 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> wird ja auch kein CC mehr verwendet, ausser der Tank/Heiler ist kürzer als ne Woche auf 85!



Auch wenn man sich in einer Woche Level 85 sicherlich ein entsprechendes Equip aneignen kann, um ohne CC dort durchzukommen... Nicht jeder spielt seinen 12 Millionsten Char und hat zig Inis gespielt, um so einen Equip- und Erfahrungsschatz zu haben. Und weiterhin ist nicht jeder so ein "Pro"(ll) wie du. Bei deinen Kommentaren mal ab und zu vorher auch mal über den Tellerrand hinaus schauen... Horizont erweitern und so... So oft wie du über Easymode, Gimps und Casuals selber in diversen Kommentaren sprichst, brauchst doch nicht jetzt ne Aussage tätigen, die dazu im totalen Widerspruch steht.


----------



## pomplun (1. August 2011)

Mal ne kleine Anekdote aus Burg Schattenfang (lv 20)
Ich meld mich mit meiner Katze rnd ini an... bsf... allet klar denk ick mir jeht ja fix
kannste dir ja noch nebenher een kippchen stopfen und deinen kaffee intravenös reinkloppen.

kriegertank rennt los erste grp... charge... kurz antanken lassen... auf target gehen...ankrallen.. aggro

kann passieren als dd... nicht weiter tragisch... und so ging das bis zum ersten boss.

krieger rennt auf boss... charge... 5sek...6sek...7sek... meine katze hottet los.. krallt 2mal...aggro...

bis der boss fiel... hatte ich reichlich aggro... komisch komisch denk ick mir ...

wir ringen uns durch bis grüntal... aggro ping pong zwischen schurken und katze... teilweise hat der priesterheal auch mitgemacht.
wir stehen vor grüntal... der krieger im partychat: "ey ich brauch mal ein pet was richtig angreift, meins greift ja nichts an"... ich sah auf sein haustier(schlange) und meinte... das ist dein haustier. wenn du ein pet haben möchtest was angreift, mach dir ein jäger.

er raste auf grüntal los und bums... der erste wipe... (oder weib?.. ach ne das war was anderes ^^)

ich betrachte den krieger... lederhandschuhe mit beweglichkeit... stoffgürtel mit int und wille.. kettenstiefel mit int... ja da brat mir doch einer nen barlow... nachdem ich fast unter mir gemacht habe vor staunen und lachen... schrieb ich ihm freundlicherweise ein paar tipps zum krieger... nen hinweis auf div. webseiten mit klassenguides

ich fragte den den heal ob er mich als bärchen heilen möchte... welches unser heal freudig bejahte... und so kamen wir bis zum endboss durch...


----------



## Tomratz (1. August 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Kleine Hilfe für Tomratz: Der Dot muss auf dir sein.
> 
> Die Mechanik lautet, das du Schaden nehmen musst, um aus der Paralyse zu kommen. Daher werden Dots gesetzt, während der Boss reflektiert. Einmal im Stun wird es übrigens wesentlich schwieriger, da das Timing nicht immer perfekt passt.



Hmmm, ich war der Auffassung, dass Schattenwort Schmerz ein DoT ist, also rechtzeitig gezündet von ihm reflektiert wird und mich damit aus dem Stun holt.

Hab ich da was völlig verpeilt?, kann ja sein, war ewig nicht mehr dort gewesen.


----------



## Anvy (1. August 2011)

pomplun schrieb:


> schrieb ich ihm freundlicherweise ein paar tipps zum krieger... nen hinweis auf div. webseiten mit klassenguides



Endlich mal ein  netter Spieler, schließlich sind auf dem Lvl. viele Anfänger unterwegs, die nichts sagen. So lob ich mir das! ^.^


----------



## Doofkatze (1. August 2011)

Tomratz schrieb:


> Hmmm, ich war der Auffassung, dass Schattenwort Schmerz ein DoT ist, also rechtzeitig gezündet von ihm reflektiert wird und mich damit aus dem Stun holt.
> 
> Hab ich da was völlig verpeilt?, kann ja sein, war ewig nicht mehr dort gewesen.




Warum, du sagst doch nichts anderes.

Bossmechanik: Paralyse/Stun läuft so lange, wie man keinen Schaden nimmt, höchstens 10 Sekunden, darauffolgend XXk Schaden (30k?), wenn es durchläuft
Außerdem hat er ein Schild (Bollwerk?), welches jede Fähigkeit auf dich zurückstößt.

Was musst du also machen? Du setzt einen Dot, während er reflektiert, also das Bollwerk anhat, damit du direkt nach der Paralyse einen Schadeneingang bei dir verzeichnen kannst. Du dottest dich also selbst. Du nutzt einen Dot, während er das Schild anhat -> Dot wird reflektiert, landet auf dir, du nimmst über einige Sekunden selbst Schaden, Paralyse geht ein, der Dot tickt noch, du kannst dich bewegen und entgehst diesem Schaden wie auch der Bewegungsunfähigkeit.


----------



## Tomratz (1. August 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Warum, du sagst doch nichts anderes.
> 
> Bossmechanik: Paralyse/Stun läuft so lange, wie man keinen Schaden nimmt, höchstens 10 Sekunden, darauffolgend XXk Schaden (30k?), wenn es durchläuft
> Außerdem hat er ein Schild (Bollwerk?), welches jede Fähigkeit auf dich zurückstößt.
> ...




Jep, und jetzt hab ich auch meinen Fail aus der Ini erkannt, ich hab den DoT zum falschen Zeitpunkt gesetzt, so dass er im entscheidenden Moment nicht gewirkt hat.

Danke fürs nochmal drauf aufmerksam machen.


----------



## Valdrasiala (1. August 2011)

N Tip an der Stelle auch für Heiler. Kurz bevor der sein komisches Elementiumbollwerk fertig zaubert, schnell irgendwas auf den Boss, was Schaden macht, am besten einen Dot. Als Pala nutz ich da immer mein Richturteil und bekomme damit einen Debuff, der mich vor der Paralyse schützt. 

P.S. Bei dem Boss liebe ich immer Arkan-Magier, die sich beim Elementiumbollwerk erstmal schön selbst grillen. Jaja, so ein Blutrausch muß geil sein ^^


----------



## todes13 (1. August 2011)

So hai .

Also ich geh ja auch im mom random hero inis za / zg um chaoskugeln zu farmen udn als tank den Beutel.

Also ich komme in eine Grp. in ZG in den Glauben das jeder den boss ja schon kennt mach ich mich auf den weg zum ersten boss ( ok dachte ich mir schon warum rennen die zwei mages zusammen bei den grünen strahl und nicht ausseinander  ok kann ja vorkommen das beide den gleichen weg rennen wollen)  naja erster boss wird gepullt 15 sek. später steh ich als tank und der heiler noch da alle dds sind Tot .Ok wieder mal das gleche spiel wie so oft tank und heiler legen den boss im alleingang. Najaj boss liegt dann fällt mir ein achhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh es sind ja ferien  auf die frage ob alle die Bosse kennen schweigen nach der 3  nachfrage meldet sich natürlich ein mage er war ja hier noch nie drin ( der 2 mage schwieg immer noch, beide waren aus der gleichen gilde) . Ich naja hab mal meinen guten Tag gehabt meinte ok kommt mal ins ts so gehts schneller und es ist einfacher die bosse zu erklären, und schwupps waren die 2 mages aus der grp die den boss nicht kannten. Naja als dd ein grp verlassen und 30-50 min auf einen neue warten ist schon sehr sinnvoll voralledem wenn sich einer bereit erklärt hätte die bosse  zu erklären ( ggf waren sie noch nicht im stimmbruch und schähmten sich deswegen keine ahnung) 



Was mich als Palatank ja iommer in den za7zg inis am meisten freut ist das man als tank seit ca 4 wochen am ende der ini meistens als 1-2 im gesamt schaden steht. Weiß jemand von euch wo die dds sind die mal etwas mehr als 12k dps fahren in einer ini? Ich find da fast keine mehr


----------



## Valdrasiala (1. August 2011)

todes13 schrieb:


> Was mich als Palatank ja iommer in den za7zg inis am meisten freut ist das man als tank seit ca 4 wochen am ende der ini meistens als 1-2 im gesamt schaden steht. Weiß jemand von euch wo die dds sind die mal etwas mehr als 12k dps fahren in einer ini? Ich find da fast keine mehr



Von denen hat keiner mehr Bock auf das dauerhafte Gefaile. Glaube ich zumindest. Die machen ihre Tapferkeitspunkte in den Raids und gehen einfach nicht mehr nach ZA/ZG.


----------



## Der Papst (1. August 2011)

todes13 schrieb:


> So hai .
> 
> Also ich geh ja auch im mom random hero inis za / zg um chaoskugeln zu farmen udn als tank den Beutel.
> 
> ...



Wenn es dir hauptsächlich um die Chaoskugel und den Beutel geht, würde ich lieber eine "normale" Hero-ini machen, dann schaffst du mehrere in der gleichen Zeit :-)


----------



## todes13 (1. August 2011)

Naja nur bei den kleinen hero  inis ist es teilweis noch schlimmer. Da tummeln sich noch mehr leute rum die die bosse nicht kennen grins aber da muß man durch ( ich mach das nicht nur wg den chaoskugeln sondern auch für die pkt )


----------



## Snee (1. August 2011)

Als böser Mensch würd ich jetzt sagen: nutz die Ferien, um Rechtschreibung und Satzbau nochmal nachzuarbeiten. 

Aber bin ja ein ganz lieber ;-)

p.s.: Hai-Alarm!!!


----------



## todes13 (1. August 2011)

Snee schrieb:


> Als böser Mensch würd ich jetzt sagen: nutz die Ferien, um Rechtschreibung und Satzbau nochmal nachzuarbeiten.
> 
> Aber bin ja ein ganz lieber ;-)
> 
> p.s.: Hai-Alarm!!!



Darauf kann ich dir nur eins sagen schon mal dran gedacht das es personen gibt die ne rechtschreibschwäche habe sprich legestanie?


----------



## J_0_T (1. August 2011)

Und ich mische mich einfach ma auch ein... was hat das mit dem Thread Thema zu tun? Eigendlich nix... also sollte hier ggf rgg drin sein und ggf ein bis 2 nebensachen aber nicht unbedingt durchgehend offtopic.

B2T

Ich muss gestehen ich weis nicht was ihr habt mir den schlechten rnd gruppen... ich habe zur zeit eigendlich recht gute und kann deshalb auch nicht meckern^^ Okay das einzigste was ich heute hatte war Ankahet. Das erste was ich lese war das der Tank raus is nachdem er die chance hatte... Gut, Heal mach suche an und geht unterdessen questen in der zeit. Das selbe der schurke 

Blieben nur ich und ein Jäger über der meinte er braucht die grp nicht und versucht am anfang eine der spinnen zu legen... was nicht so gut ging, resultat er ging und nach knapp 15 min war die grp wieder voll^^ Durchgang ohne nennenswerte Probs XD


----------



## Velynn (1. August 2011)

Letztens haben ein Gildefreund und ich uns für ne normale hero angemeldet. Nach wenigen minuten - Invite.
Es begrüsst sich jeder am Anfang von Burg Schattenfang.
Wir laufen die Treppe hoch, keine Ghule.
Der erste Boss ist auch weg.
Wir laufen weiter, alles ausgestorben.
Der Tank fragt, sagt mal wie weit seid ihr eigentlich gekommen?
Heal und wir beiden Magier entgegnen, dass wir auch erst neu dazugeladen wurden.
Die Eule schweigt.
Wir laufen einfach gemütlich die Ini durch und rätseln vergnügt wo wohl die letzte Gruppe gewipt sein mag.
Schliesslich landen wir beim Endboss und legen ihn ohne irgendwelche Probleme.
War ne ganz nette Runde. So kann von mir aus jeder Invite aussehn, wenn ich auf Markenjagd bin ^^.


----------



## bkeleanor (2. August 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> wird ja auch kein CC mehr verwendet, ausser der Tank/Heiler ist kürzer als ne Woche auf 85!



Hi

Wie auch in meinem Post schon angedeutet, ist das Gruppen abhängig. Der Tank war ja seiner ansicht nach so super gut, das er auch hätte merken müssen, das einfach zu wenig dmg da war um die mobs schnell genug umzuhauen.
Und es ging mir auch weniger um den nicht verwendeten CC sondern um das anschliessende Gruppe verlassen.

Nur eine sorte von Tanks find ich noch schlimmer als die, die nach einem wipe die Gruppe verlassen.
und das wären die, die pullen und direkt nach dem pullen abhauen.


----------



## Hosenschisser (2. August 2011)

todes13 schrieb:


> Darauf kann ich dir nur eins sagen schon mal dran gedacht das es personen gibt die ne rechtschreibschwäche habe sprich *legestanie*?




Gibts da auch ne essbare Form von? So wie Kastanie -> Marone.


----------



## Anvy (2. August 2011)

todes13 schrieb:


> Was mich als Palatank ja iommer in den za7zg inis am meisten freut ist das man als tank seit ca 4 wochen am ende der ini meistens als 1-2 im gesamt schaden steht. Weiß jemand von euch wo die dds sind die mal etwas mehr als 12k dps fahren in einer ini? Ich find da fast keine mehr



Betrachte niemals den Gesamtschaden. Tanks machen guten Aoe. Ich persönlich ziehe als DD immer Single-Target vor, denn Bomben geht als Verstärker nicht allzu gut. :> Mit meinem Dk-Tank steh ich meistens an der selben Stelle, jedoch bei Bossen dümpel ich dann glücklicherweise hinterher. 

Wenn es allerdings bei Bossen nicht anders aussieht, dann würde ich mir Gedanken machen. ^-^


----------



## Gromagus (2. August 2011)

todes13 schrieb:


> Was mich als Palatank ja iommer in den za7zg inis am meisten freut ist das man als tank seit ca 4 wochen am ende der ini meistens als 1-2 im gesamt schaden steht. Weiß jemand von euch wo die dds sind die mal etwas mehr als 12k dps fahren in einer ini? Ich find da fast keine mehr



Die tummeln sich bevorzugt Abends in den alten Heros. War gestern mit dem Frost DK Marken und Kugeln farmen, sowohl Grim Batol, Schwarzfelstiefen als auch HdU liefen ohne Probleme ab und wir schnetzelten uns komplett rnd wie durch Butter. 50k DPS jeweils über die komplette Ini (alle 5 zusammen), kein Wipe sowie 2 Kugeln und 2 Erfolge in HdU abgestaubt ("Schneller als das Licht", "Dort wo die Sonne nicht scheint"). Und in allen drei Inis nen Bärchentank (dachte die gibts nicht so häufig?). Auch wenn ich ab und zu Aggro hatte und auch gern mal nen gegnerischen Zauberer allein vermöbel (3 Unterbrecher als DK + Dunkles San...) gabs nie Gemecker oder Tote.


----------



## Doofkatze (2. August 2011)

Bin heute um 6:48 online gekommen und hatte mit meinem Hexer eine Instanz um 7:07 durch (der steinerne Kern). 

Nothing more to add. :-)


----------



## Chim3r4 (2. August 2011)

Eine positive Geschichte gestern Abend gehabt:

Gruppenaufstellung:

-Krieger (Tank)
-DK
-Mage
-Shadow
-Heal-Pala (Ich)

Instanz: Steinerne Kern. 

Alles war total ruhig. Man bufft, man sagt hallo, man läuft in die erste Gruppe. 
Ich merk schon: "Oha, der Tank ist noch nicht so optimal equipped, der DK hat durchgehend Aggro, aber macht keinen Schaden. Das wird definitiv ein heilintensiver-Run".
Alles verlief relativ reibungslos (die Stoffies zogen ab und an mal Aggro, nichts wildes und auch heilbar). 

Dann Boss (lustiger Tunnelwurm). Nun ist ja gemeinhin bekannt, dass man nach dem Kristallbeschuss die Kristalle wegbomben sollte. Ich hab nicht erkennen können, wer da jetzt alles n AoE draufgesetzt hat. Es waren auf jeden Fall nicht genug, denn die Blutsporenteile flogen quer durch die Gruppe. Keine Ahnung, aber nachdem ich alle Hände und Schilde, Wächter und Flügel auf CD hatte, lag der Boss und alle waren (noch) am leben. Während des Reggens schreib ich in /p: "Wenn ihr nach dem Kristallbeschuss die Kristalle bombt, dann isses für den Heiler einfacher". Meinte der DK: "Dafür hab ich meine heulende Böe". Mir war im ersten Moment nicht klar, in wie weit man das mit meiner Aussage in Verbindung bringen konnte. Aber gut. 
Ab dort war das Eis gebrochen. Man hat sich nett unterhalten, wir haben JEDE Menge Scheiße erzählt und gebaut, hatten einen Heidenspaß ("Hey [Name des Shadows]" "Jo?" "Dein Hut sieht blöd aus " usw.). 

Legendäre Szene beim Endboss (also die nette Dame mit ihren Anhängern (nein, kein Fuhrpark)).
Kleine Anmerkung meinerseits: Ich hab damals schon nen Pala gespielt, da hießen die Hände noch Segen. Und da hatte der SDS (also die heutige Hand des Schutzes) die Eigenschaft, dass man keinen Melee-Schaden frisst, aber noch Schaden machen kann (zumindest wenn ich mich richtig erinnere). 
Mit dieser - wie ich danach festellen durfte - Fehlinformation meinerseits sagte ich dem Tank: "Hey, ich geb dir SDS, dann springst rein, dürfte ja alles glatt gehen" Keine Widerrede vom Tank. Der war begeistert von der Idee. Der Mage nicht. Denn der starb wenige Millisekunden später. 
Ich entschuldigte mich. Das sei mein Bock gewesen. Alle fandens total entspannt. Passiert halt. Und war ja auch nicht der erste Wipe. 
Im zweiten Anlauf lag die Dame dann. Allerdings auch noch mit einer schönen Szene:
Shadow und DK standen beide im designierten Einschlag eines ankommenden Felsens. Für den Shadow gabs ne HDS. War einfach schneller mit der Maus bei dem als beim DK. Der war dementsprechend überrascht, dass er den Einschlag überlebt hatte und entschuldigte und bedankte sich sofort noch während des Kampfes. 


Ich fand die Gruppe so genial, dass ich das Bett noch etwas warten ließ und wir alle noch eine Random gemacht haben. Vortexgipfel. Da war nichts erwähnenswertes, außer dass der Shadow mit dem Endboss nicht so ganz vertraut war (obwohl ich mehrmals gepostet hatte, dass RBM installiert hatte). Dementsprechend kam nach seinem zweiten Ableben von ihm nur ein "Was is denn das für ein Gewitter? Onehit?" 
Ich postete nach dem Kampf meine Addoninterne Bossbeschreibung, wir quatschten noch ein wenig und haben die Grp dann aufgelöst. 

Waren zwei tolle Runs. Vielleicht liest das ja einer von euch. Ich hatte echt Spaß


----------



## Snee (2. August 2011)

todes13 schrieb:


> Darauf kann ich dir nur eins sagen schon mal dran gedacht das es personen gibt die ne rechtschreibschwäche habe sprich legestanie?



Auch auf die Gefahr hin ins OT abzudriften: ja hab ich. Aber du solltest dich vielleicht mal mit der Materie ernsthaft befassen, bevor du hier "dahingerotzte" Texte mit Legasthenie vermischt und verteidigst.


----------



## Valdrasiala (2. August 2011)

Gestern hatte ich zur Abwechslung mal wieder ein recht gutes Erlebnis. ZG, späääät abends. 

_Verdammt, ich sollte auch ins Bett gehen, wenn meine Freundin mal nicht da ist und mich dazu drängt 

_Ein Tank in der Gruppe, Items so ne Mischung aus 372 und 378, also echt nett. DDs alle so um Itemlevel 360-365, man sah also alles sehr schnell fallen.
Interessant im Hort des Wahnsinns. Tank fragt, ob alle die Bosse kennen: ja, ja, ja, ja
Er fängt an zu beschwören und der Troll erscheint. Der Troll streichelte den Tank anfangs ein wenig, dann bekam er nen Wutanfall und... naja... der Tank bewegte sich nicht. Gar nicht. Naja, doch, ein wenig, und zwar in Richtung Boden, weil auch mit der recht guten Ausrüstung ist man maximal ein Two-Hit.
Alle sind tot, im Chat erscheint vom Tank ein "Ups, DEN kannte ich noch nicht". Nächster Versuch, nach einer kurzen Erklärung, der Troll bekommt wieder seinen typischen Wutanfall und der Tank geht (gemütlich) rückwärts vom Troll weg. Bämm, tot.

_Was ist eigentlich an "umdrehen und weglaufen" so schwer zu verstehen?
_
Naja, beim dritten Mal hat es geklappt, sonst war die Instanz echt eine nette Angelegenheit. Wenns nur immer so wäre, dass auch bei einem Wipe nicht sofort alle fluchtartig die Gruppe verlassen.


----------



## Neuken (3. August 2011)

Gazeran schrieb:


> Der Priester da mit gaaaanz viel grünem Zeugs... Paladin fängt an zu pullen -.- wuhu... ich weise ihn darauf hin, dass ICH tank bin und ICH zu pullen habe... Ich spotte den boss, er zieht noch ein paar mal Aggro mit seinen 21k DPS, jedesmal wieder gespottet... (ich bin müde und hab eig kein bock zu tanken)
> 
> ....
> 
> ...



Vollkommen richtig gehandelt seitens des Paladins. Du steckst die Spieler direkt in die "Low-Schublade" nur weil dir der Realm nicht gefällt? Dann hast du keinen Bock zu tanken, schreibst andauernd, dass du ja der tank seist und du pullst, aber brauchst dann Stunden um zu Pullen?


Wenn dich schon zwei Spieler darauf hinweisen, dann solltest du von deinem hohen Tank-Ross absteigen und einfach normal spielen.

Beherzige bitte den letzten Rat deiner Mitspieler bzgl. Accountlöschung etc und reg´ dich zukünftig nicht künstlich über Gruppenmitglieder auf.


----------



## Sotham (3. August 2011)

Gestern hatte ich auch so eine nette Begegnung in ZA gehabt. 

Ein befreundeter Holy und ich als Retri haben uns für eine Zandalari ini angemeldet und in ZA gelandet. Anfangs war es ein Shadow und ein Arcane, die dabei waren und natürlich der Prot Pala als Tank. 

Kurzer Blick auf das EQ offenbarte eigentlich keine schlechte Prognose doch einzig alleine das "Siegel der Einsicht" (Heilersiegel) war aktiviert. Ich fragte ihn vorher ob er es nicht umstellen wollte, aber er verneinte das. 

Es ging dann los und schon auf der Treppe hoch zum ersten Boss war klar, dass das ganze nichts gibt. Er ritt fast den kompletten Weg hoch, wollte die Mobs tanken und hielt keine Aggro. Weder gegen mich, was nicht ganz so tragisch wäre, da ich dank Platte noch einiges aushalte, noch gegen die beiden Stoffis. Zeitweise kloppten auch gern mal Mobs auf dem Heiler wegen Healaggro rum. 

Naja kam wie es kommen musste, der Tank und wir lagen irgendwann im Dreck, kurzer Flame von ihm und weg war er. 

Kurz später musste der Mage auch weg, wir warteten noch kurz und bekamen dann ein Bärchen und glaub es war ein Hexer. Die Instanz ging ohne Wipe und schnell zu Ende, weil jeder wusste was zu tun ist. 

Ich frag mich echt auf was für Ideen manch ein Tank kommt. Ich mein wenn ich als Tank in den Randoms unterwegs bin, dann vergeht mir da auch der Spaß, aber deshalb so offenkundig zu zeigen, dass man es nicht kann verstehe ich nicht. Die Gruppe hätte sogar vom Schaden her locker Time Run Potential gehabt... :S


----------



## Mheran rur Khroth (4. August 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Ach.. wmir hatten das auch mal.. Mit paar Freunden nach Grim Batol rein... Drahga gepullt... ich habe geheilt. Sehe so, Flamme kommt, laufe vorsichtshalber noch weg... mein Kumpel, Klopperschami, hat den Strahl. Ich sehe ihn kurz stehen bleiben, Charakter drehen- und dann mit vollem Elan auf den Elementar zulaufen. Wir haben uns halb weggelacht im TS. Er nur so... "ups."



Ha - auch Krieger können jetzt ganz gut Suicid machen:
Ich habe schon darauf gewartet das das Add kommt. Heldenhafter Sprung schon auf dem roten Wabern und Kniesehne bereit-> Ele erscheint -> Klick -> Sprung -> im Sprung gesehen: Mist, Strahl auf mcih -> Einschlag ^^.

Aber der Weg ist ja nicht weit. War noch rechtzeitig für ein letztes Anstürmen auf den Rest-Boss wieder dabei.


----------



## Doofkatze (4. August 2011)

"Bei dem Strahl müssen alle zusammen laufen" ist ne seeehr böse Ansage des Gruppenleiters.


----------



## Destructix (4. August 2011)

scheint ein neuer sport zu sein. direkt nach dem start ohne was zu sagen als heiler afk sein und damit auch ein weiterkommen blockieren. mit dem kick-cooldown von 15 min wird das sogar noch lustiger...


----------



## Tomratz (5. August 2011)

Nach langer Zeit mal wieder ein absolutes Horrorerlebnis in Grim Batol HC gehabt.

Ladeschirm zeigte Grim Batol (wie ja bereits geschrieben) und ich hatte schon ein schlechtes Gefühl, irgendwie hab ich da die meisten schlechten Gruppen gehabt, kann aber auch Einbildung sein.

In der Gruppe drei Leute aus einer Gilde vom Server Tirion, zwei DK und ein weiterer DD, den ich mir aber nicht gemerkt hab.
Weiter dabei ein Retripala, ich glaub, der war sogar von meinem Server.

Nach dem buffen tat sich erstmal nix und der Tank stand in SW.

Als der dann da war, hat sein Kumpel was erzählt, dass der Tank seinen anderen Char laden soll, ist off und wurde anschliessend vom Tank (ja, der hatte Lead) mit nem anderen Char (auch wieder DK, das hätte mir zu denken geben müssen) geladen.

Tank rennt in die erste richtige Mobgruppe (also nicht die Buddler gleich am Anfang), der neu geladene DK-DD rennt auch rein und ist fast instant down. Die Gruppe haben wir trotzdem niedergezergt, ich hab mir aber schon meine Gedanken gemacht. Nach der Mobgruppe war ich oom, was mir schon lange nicht mehr passiert ist, ich ahnte Schlimmes  

Die Mobs bei den Drachen haben wir dann auch noch weggezergt, mehr schlecht als recht, aber was solls, es konnte ja nur besser werden.

Beim bomben waren die lieben DKs auch nicht gerade sehr zielsicher, so dass die einzelnen Mobgruppen noch ziemlich viel Leben hatten, was dann auch dazu führte, dass es schon wieder Tote bei den Mobs gab.

Als wir uns dann endlich zum General durchgekrampft hatten, wurde es erst richtig lustig.

Ich hatte ständig irgendwelche Mobs am Popo (Heilaggro weil ich rausballern musste was der Char hergab) und aus dem anstürmen vom Boss ist auch niemand raus, so dass der Retripala ziemlich schnell am Boden lag.

Dann hatte ich wieder die Mobs an der Backe und wurde geslowed, was dazu führte, dass ich dem Anstürmen nicht mehr ausweichen konnte (der Char bewegte sich mit dem Tempo einer müden Schnecke). Natürlich endete das mit meinem Tod und letztlich mit einem Wipe.

Da kam dann der Kommentar vom DK-Tank (dessen Lebensbalken übrigens mit hyperspeed hin und hersauste) "das hat keine Sinn, das ist n Heiler zum sterben" und im gleichen Augenblick haben die drei Helden von Tirion die Gruppe verlassen.

Da ich kurz vor der Einladung zum Raid stand, hab ich nach ein paar freundlichen Worten mit dem Retri, der die Welt auch nicht mehr verstand, die Gruppe verlassen und bin erst mal nach SW zum reppen.

Heut Morgen hab ich mir den Imbaroxxor DK mal angesehen und da verstand ich dann alles. Der hatte in 10!!! Slots PvP Klamotten drin, na super  

Da erhol ich mich künftig lieber in nem entspannten PSA Raid, was ich anschliessend auch gemacht hab. Fünf Bosse in ner knappen Stunde inclusive ausführliche Bosserklärung für einen DD aus unserer Gilde, der noch keinen der Bosse in PSA kannte (recht frisch 85 geworden). Wenn ich rechne, wie lange ich davor in Grim Batol gebraucht habe, nur um am ersten Boss zu verrrecken, dann war Grim ziemlich ineffizient.


----------



## Anvy (5. August 2011)

Tomratz schrieb:


> Ladeschirm zeigte Grim Batol (wie ja bereits geschrieben) und ich hatte schon ein schlechtes Gefühl, irgendwie hab ich da die meisten schlechten Gruppen gehabt, kann aber auch Einbildung sein.



Ja, ja Grim Bartol kann böse sein, als Heiler. Vor allem wenn DDs kein Movement haben. Habe ich auch die schlimmsten Erinnerungen dran. x.X

Ich schau mir immer den Tank vorher an, wenn ich mal einen rnd. Tank dabei habe. Auch teils DD, wenn ich PvP-Equip erkenne. Denn ich persönlich heile soetwas nicht mehr. 

Ich wurde schonmal aus der Grp. gekickt, weil die DDs es einfach nicht einsahen beim dritten Boss das Add tot zu machen. Der Tank stand mit den zwei Melees immer in der Pfütze. Ihrer Meinung nach, sei es komplette Heilersache gewesen. (Was habe ich mit dem Add zu tun? oO)

 Zum Glück vom eigenen Server und somit 3 weitere auf der Igno. :>


----------



## Chim3r4 (5. August 2011)

Anvy schrieb:


> Zum Glück vom eigenen Server und somit 3 weitere auf der Igno. :>



Kurz OT:
Kommt man mit Leuten, die man auf Igno hat, nicht in eine rnd ini?


----------



## Valdrasiala (5. August 2011)

Chim3r4 schrieb:


> Kurz OT:
> Kommt man mit Leuten, die man auf Igno hat, nicht in eine rnd ini?



Jipp.

Ansonsten denke ich, dass viele Spieler die Bosse auf Nonhero kennen. Und da ist das Flammenadd nunmal nicht tödlich. Dies wird dann blauäugig auf hero übertragen und peng darf man sich nen Wolf heilen, wenn man es überhaupt kann. 
Grim Batol ist irgendwie immernoch die Instanz, in der ich die größten Bobs dieser Welt kennengelernt habe.


----------



## Tomratz (5. August 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Jipp.
> 
> Ansonsten denke ich, dass viele Spieler die Bosse auf Nonhero kennen. Und da ist das Flammenadd nunmal nicht tödlich. Dies wird dann blauäugig auf hero übertragen und peng darf man sich nen Wolf heilen, wenn man es überhaupt kann.
> *Grim Batol ist irgendwie immernoch die Instanz, in der ich die größten Bobs dieser Welt kennengelernt habe*.




Das kann ich uneingeschränkt unterschreiben.

Normalerweise schau ich mir die anderen nicht unbedingt an, vielleicht sollte ich mir das zur Schonung meiner Nerven mal angewöhnen.


----------



## Chim3r4 (5. August 2011)

Ich schau mir die Leute immer erst nach den ersten Trash-Packs an, wenn zum Beispiel einer extrem viel Schaden frisst, obwohl augenscheinlich nicht als Tank angemeldet (Gruß an die "Ich kenn Schurkenhandel nicht" Rogues) oder einer im Recount hinter dem "Ich muss meine Judgements erneuern"-Heal-Pala gelistet ist. 

Schönes Erlebnis in PSA:
Ich als 358er PVE-Mage musste um den Loot mit einem Season 10 PVP-Mage mit gefühlten 3% Hit und unglaublichen 9,2k dps würfeln. Hat der doch tatsächlich nen Hals und den T11-Kopf bekommen.


----------



## Fakt (5. August 2011)

Chim3r4 schrieb:


> Ich als 358er PVE-Mage musste um den Loot mit einem Season 10 PVP-Mage mit gefühlten 3% Hit und unglaublichen 9,2k dps würfeln. Hat der doch tatsächlich nen Hals und den T11-Kopf bekommen.



Kenn ich, mehr als ärgerlich...! Aber so jemanden nimmt man schließlich auch nicht mit (wenn man die Wahl hat). Dann doch lieber nen <346er equipten... Da kommen auch mehr als 9k raus...


----------



## Onlysee (6. August 2011)

Anvy schrieb:


> Zum Glück vom eigenen Server und somit 3 weitere auf der Igno. :>



Moin moin zusammen, 

das man nur serverintern leute auf igno setzen kann, ist ein weit verbreiteter irrglauben   

man kann auch wunderbar leute auf igno setzen die vom anderen server kommen   

man muss eigentlich nur hoffen, dass die leute die man auf igno setzen möchte, bevor sie aus der grp gehen noch was schreiben, was die meisten ja tun um nochmal klarzustellen wie imba sie ja seien und alle anderen grp. Mitglieder nur noobs sind   

naja, jedenfalls, muss man im chat nur auf den besagten namen des spielers rechts-klicken den man ignorieren möchte und im kontextmenü <ignorieren> auswählen und zack, erscheint in schöner gelber schrift <spieler – server> wird jetzt ignoriert   

Das funktioniert auch noch, wenn sich die grp bereits aufgelöst hat und ihr im chat zum besagten geschriebenen des spielers hochscrollt   

bin ein sehr geduldiger heiler, der auch aus spaß (ja das gibt’s wirklich noch) in heros geht die nicht nur za/zg betreffen und auch viel geduld mit low equipten leuten hat, denn jeder hat mal mit lvl bzw non hero gear angefangen! Aber manchmal, reißt auch mir schlichtweg der geduldsfaden, sei es um nur mal zwei ganz plumpe beispiele zu nennen, startgear tank >360 equipte dd´s die aggro ziehen und tank flamen weil er keine aggro hält oder umgekehrt wenn tank dd´s anmacht, weil ne mob grp. oder nen boss mal länger als zwei-drei min. braucht  bis sie/er down ist und deshalb die grp leavt, dann setz ich auch nen tank auf igno ohne mit der wimper zu zucken!

und dann zu wissen das es auch bei den anderen servern geht, hat mir schon viel stress erspart


----------



## Xiin (6. August 2011)

Chim3r4 schrieb:


> Schönes Erlebnis in PSA:
> Ich als 358er PVE-Mage musste um den Loot mit einem Season 10 PVP-Mage mit gefühlten 3% Hit und unglaublichen 9,2k dps würfeln. Hat der doch tatsächlich nen Hals und den T11-Kopf bekommen.


Da ihr ihn mitgenommen habt müsst ihr euch nicht wundern wenn er auch mitwürfelt.
IMO gehören PvP-equipte nicht in ein raid und PvE-equipte nicht in die Arena/bg.


----------



## Chim3r4 (6. August 2011)

Xiin schrieb:


> Da ihr ihn mitgenommen habt müsst ihr euch nicht wundern wenn er auch mitwürfelt.
> IMO gehören PvP-equipte nicht in ein raid und PvE-equipte nicht in die Arena/bg.




Da ich kein RL war, hatte ich auch keinen Einfluss drauf.


----------



## Harml3ss (6. August 2011)

Wahnsinn, was für Leute rumrennen...

Gerad mit meinem Jäger-Twink Azjol-Nerub zum x.ten Mal hinter mich gebracht.   

Heute schon viel viel Spaß mit mittelmässigen Tanks gehabt und das übliche Mimimi...aber dann das:

Tankpala
Mage
Krieger
Healschami
Hunter (ich)

Es droppen irgendwelche blauen Healschuhe bei der Spinne (Hadronox) und der Healschami würfelt Bedarf.   Da fragte ich: Schami und Stoffschuhe? Eh, warum? Und er: Na, für Heilschami. Ich: ja, nee is klaa.

Versucht Ihm zu erklären, daß Kette ja vllt eher was für Ihn wäre zwecks Spezialisierung, aber nein...keine Chance...er leavte dann mit den Worten: ich bin nicht so IMBA wie Euer toller Hunter bb. Kurz vorm Endboss.   

Wieso diskutiere ich eigentlich immer?  WARUUUUUM....

Tante Edith fragt noch schnell: wie kommen solche Spieler jenseits von Lvl 50, ohne sich mit Ihrer Klasse auseinanderzusetzen....


----------



## TheGui (6. August 2011)

Harml3ss schrieb:


> Tante Edith fragt noch schnell: wie kommen solche Spieler jenseits von Lvl 50, ohne sich mit Ihrer Klasse auseinanderzusetzen....



was passiert den mit lvl 50 das man pro skill braucht um weiter leveln zu können?


----------



## Herz des Phönix (6. August 2011)

Harml3ss schrieb:


> Wahnsinn, was für Leute rumrennen...
> 
> Gerad mit meinem Jäger-Twink Azjol-Nerub zum x.ten Mal hinter mich gebracht.
> 
> ...




Tolles Märchen. Leider können Spieler in Wotlk Inis nur noch auf Sachen rollen, die ihrer Klasse entsprechen, sprich:
Schamis nurnoch auf Kette, Krieger nicht mehr auf Platte-mit-Int, Druiden nichtmehr auf Stoff und so weiter.
Und was so schlimm daran sein sollte, halt Stoff als Schami zu tragen weiss ich nicht. Vielleicht hatte er
Stoff Erbstücke, weil er keine lust hat, sich jedes einzelne Teil zu jeder Specc zu kaufen?
Da  bringt die Spezialisierung auch nichts. Und 5% auf Basic-Stats (wovon er eh nur Int
brauchen kann) und Wille als Healspezialisierung sind auf dem Level nicht wirklich viel. 

Da reg ich mich schon mehr über Leute auf, die die Erbstück-Waffe haben und dann auf Waffen rollen,
die schlechter sind als die Erbstückte (was so ziemlich jede ist) und dann sagen,
sie wollen diese verkaufen.
Und das als Druide.
Auf eine Melee-Faustwaffe. 
UND die Kick-freien-15-Minuten noch nicht abgelaufen sind.


----------



## SwampyDraco102 (6. August 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> was passiert den mit lvl 50 das man pro skill braucht um weiter leveln zu können?



Vermutlich meinte er die Spezialisierung, dass man z.B. als Pala je nach Talentverteilung wenn man NUR Platte trägt und nichts anderes, ein Stat um 5%! erhöht wird. Beim Heilpala die Intelligenz, beim Retri die Stärke und beim Prot die Ausdauer.

Nun ist es leider so, dass viele dieses Feature übersehen haben  Ich habs mehr oder weniger auch erst entdeckt, als ich im Zauberbuch mit einem Worgenwtink geblättert hab und das da stand...

Wenn jetzt also ein Spieler, der diese passive Fähigkeit (steht im Zauberbuch) nicht kennt, auf was niedrigeres Bedarf würfelt, dann wird freundlich erklärt und der Spieler entschuldigt sich oder beherzigt das. Flamen ist keine Lösung! Jeder hat mal klein angefangen.


Ach ja: Auf 85 durch Quests zu kommen ist wirklich nicht schwer. Hat sogar meine Mutter geschafft mit Pala und Heldruide... 


Mfg Swampy


----------



## Tomratz (8. August 2011)

Das Wochenende ist rum und brachte gemischte Erfahrungen mit sich.

Freitag hab ich seit langer Zeit mal wieder ne Gruppe verlassen.

Ini war Steinerner Kern HC, die Gruppe bestand aus

DK - Tank

Holypriester - Heiler (ich)

DK - DD

Den Rest weiss ich nicht mehr, der Inibesuch war zu kurz  


Der Tank markiert brav, stürmt in die Trashmobs und ich hab durchaus bissi was zu tun um ihn zu heilen.
Dabei seh ich, dass der DK-DD ziemlich Schaden frisst, sollte eigentlich nicht soooo heftig sein, wenn er
sich einigermaßen mit Aggromanagement auskennt.

In der zweiten Mobgruppe ist er mir dann gestorben, weil ich mein Hauptaugenmerk auf den Tank halten musste,
der fraß wirklich ziemlich Schaden. Von CC oder unterbrechen auf Seiten der DD keine Spur.
Da tauchte dann im Gruppenchat die Frage auf "Heiler?". Auf meine Antwort "der Tank war eben wichtiger", kam irgendein dummer Spruch. Na ja, es ging weiter.

Wurmboss dann in der Abtauchphase verreckt der DK-DD instant, ich vermute mal, der ist schön im Bodeneffekt
des Wurms stehengeblieben oder hatte die Kristalle auf sich, ohne was dagegen zu unternehmen. Noch ein DD 
hatte das gleiche Problem, so dass wir dann eben mit einem DD, dem Tank und mir versucht haben, den Boss down zu kriegen. Hat leider nicht geklappt -> Wipe.

Kommentar vom DK-DD "solche Heiler liebe ich". Auf meine Erwiderung "und ich liebe solche DD", meinte er, mir
eine Lektion in Deutsch erteilen zu müssen. Ich zitiere  Buchstabengetreu: "richtiges Deutsch *wer *besser, es heisst DDs".
Alle liefen brav rein, der DK-DD blieb allerdings liegen.

Ich schrieb noch kurz in den Gruppenchat, "Damagedealer kommt aus dem englischen und wird auch in der Mehr-
zahl Damagedealer geschrieben", sagte dem DK-DD, wenn er nicht laufen wolle, könne ich ja auch gehen und hab
die Gruppe mit einem freundlichen BB verlassen.

Ganz anders Gestern dann in Burg Schattenfang.

Eigentlich gibt es nicht viel zu berichten, allerdings hatten wir da einen seeeehr netten Krieger DD mit, der meinte bei der
Mobgruppe im Hof (der erste Boss lag schon locker) den Mage zu flamen, weil er nur 6,3k DpS brachte. Auf die Erwiderung
des Schamanen, der aus der selben Gilde wie der Mage kam, dass das Mädel noch nicht so gut equipped sei, motzte er weiter, dass da trotzdem mehr Schaden kommen müsse. 

Er hat uns dann kurz vor Lord Walden grußlos verlassen. Während wir auf nen neuen DD gewartet haben, hat der Schamie mal erwähnt, dass der Krieger kaum mehr Schaden gemacht hat als die Magierin.

Das Mädel war tatsächlich noch sehr unerfahren, blieb bei der grünen Brühe stehen und starb sehr schnell. 

Der Endboss war diesmal überhaupt nicht schwierig, da hab ich schon ganz andere Gruppen erlebt. Unser Tank hat ihn jeweils rechtzeitig gedreht, so dass vom Pistolensperrfeuer fast keiner was abgekriegt hat. Hat zwar insgesamt etwas gedauert, aber es gab keinen Toten. 

Danach hab ich die Magierin gebeten, noch nen Augenblick zu bleiben, auch der Schamane blieb noch da. Wir haben dann dem Mädel etwas bezüglich ihrer Rotation erzählt und sie hatte nicht nur die Tapferkeitspunkte bekommen, sondern noch einiges über ihren Char gelernt.

Ein positiver Ausklang eines Wochenendes, das mit dem Superroxxorimba DK-DD so mies begonnen hatte.


----------



## Doofkatze (8. August 2011)

Gestern sind wir 3 Instanzen gelaufen und mussten danach unseren Frust in WotLK Instanzen entladen.

Kurzfassung: Wir laufen 3 mal, ziehen 3 mal irgendwelche Personen mit, die weder nötiges Equipment NOCH Bosskenntnis haben und bekommen schließlich nicht eine Chaoskugel.

Lange Fassung: Es war ein schöner Sommertag...ach lassen wir das, meine Rolladen waren wie immer zugezogen, um nicht von meinen Nachbarn beim spielen beobachtet zu werden.

Mit dabei: 1 Tank (ich), 1 Heiler (sie), 2 DDs (die beiden) und eine...Katastrophe.

Grim Batol: Paladin DD, 6k DPS, 344er PVP Gear. Selbst die Nachfrage "kennst du den Boss auf hc?" wurde mit "ja" beantwortet.
Nachdem wir 10 Minuten später wieder vor Erudax standen, kommentierte der Paladin den Wipe nur mit "sry, hab mich nicht bewegt"

Mitten im nächsten Kampf verließ er freundlicherweise den Kampf.

Der neue Krieger schließlich fuhr mit seinen 7k DPS gerade genug, um das Add totzubekommen. Die ausgeschlüpften Drachen machten es aber nochmal spannend...

Neue Instanz, neues Glück: Die verlorene Stadt. Bis darauf, das der neue Krieger auf die so dringend gewollte Jägerwaffe beim ersten Boss Bedarf würfelte, lief zunächst alles gut. Die beiden machten gut Schaden, sie heilte mich gut, der Krieger starb im Wirbel vom Krokodilboss...
Ich freue mich ja immer, wenn ich den Phoenix bei dem peitschenden Vieh direkt mittanken darf.
Beim Endboss durfte ich mir schließlich nachdem er angreifbar wurde, selben erstmal abspotten, weil der Krieger es für besser hielt, diesen die ganze Zeit anzugreifen.

Egal...nächste...
Thron der Gezeiten. Schurke...321er Gear, 2 PVP Teile, nichtmal die verzaubert.
Nachdem die erste Gruppe "nicht kam", eine versuchte Bestandsaufnahme: Wie weit seid ihr gekommen? Natürlich keine Antwort.

Es stellte sich heraus, das die Lady für die ehemalige Gruppe eine echte Hürde darstellte und der Schurke ihr letztes Überbleibsel war.
Die Lady haben wir schließlich zu viert getötet, nachdem es der Schurke toll fand, erst eine Sturmhexe wiederholt aus dem CC zu befreien, um dann in so einer merkwürdigen blauen Fläche zu sterben.
Den zweiten Boss haben wir zu dritt gelegt. Unser Hexer tankte versehentlich an, sodass ein kleiner Platzmangel entstand, bis der Jäger hinter 3 Kreise geschmissen wurde, da nicht wegkam und der Schurke den Schattenschlag abbekam, weil er neben mir (also vor dem Boss) stand.
Beim letzten Boss schließlich hat er die Scheusale angegriffen statt den 3 stehenden Adds und ist an dem Debuff verreckt.

3 Instanzen, 3 mal hat uns der jeweilige Random die Chaoskugel weggewürfelt. Aber wir haben nicht eine Person gekickt.


----------



## J_0_T (8. August 2011)

Gestern bzw auch heute morgen hatte ich 2 tolle runs  

Steinerne Kern:

Set-up

Pala

Druide

Magier

Krieger (Ich)

Schurke

Man muss sagen das eigendlich die ganze ini schnell von statten ging. Ok bis vor Ozruk (oder so) wo der tank gerne ma 2 grp und einen der Gron teile mitnahm. Genial war nur die tatsache das wir 2 ma an ein under selben stelle in der ini... und genau der gleichen reihenfolge starben XD Ich will das nicht als negativ bezeichnen da ich finde wipen gehört dazu aber auf ansprache sagte der tank nur das die 4 alles gildies (wenn auch nicht in der selben, vlt ehemalige oder mit mains^^) waren und ma schauen wollen ob der rnd dd standfest is und nicht abhaut ^^

Ok dachte ich mir^^ Ich gebs zu bin ein kleiner masochist der auch ma bereit is einen Kamikaze angriff zu machen XD Und falls einer der jungs oder mädels sich hier wieder erkennt... bin ma gespannt ob man sich wieder sieht, finde solche aktionen lustig XD


----------



## Valdrasiala (8. August 2011)

Gestern war ich mit meinem kleinen Magierlein im Kloster im Kathedralenviertel.
Ja, auch dort können Spieler versagen.

Ein Palatank wars diesmal (ohne EXP-Gear). Am Anfang kein Problem, so groß ist die Ini eh nicht. Dann oben bei der Kathedrale die Tür geöffnet, der Pala pullt mal munter alles mögliche in der Kathedrale (den Boss zum Glück nicht, aber alles andere) und stirbt. Naja, kann vorkommen. Wir alle danach auch, weil so viele Mobs ohne Tank sind und bleiben tödlich.
Zitat vom Pala (ja, auch incl. dem "h"): "ic hab sogahr hand auflegen genuzt LOL" (mein erster Gedanke war irgendwas mit Ferien von Minderjährigen, entschuldigt...)
Naja, was solls, ein Wipe ist ok.

Alle stehen wieder drin, jetzt ist die Kathedralentür offen, drin steht ein freundlicher großer Untoter, auf den jetzt alle Mobs (ca. 20-30 Stück) einschlagen. Der Pala rennt direkt vor den Mob-Pack und macht ne Weihe. Wieder alle auf ihm, wieder war er scheinbar nicht heilbar und kippt um. Der Rest der Gruppe auch.

Vorschlag meinerseits an den Pala war, doch bitte einzelne Mobs mit dem Hammer zu pullen, wenn er nicht so dicke angezogen ist. Ich fragte mich später nur, wie eine (erneute) Weihe einzelne Mobs pullen soll. Nachdem er nochmal im Dreck lag, haben wir dann zu viert ohne Tank die Mob-Gruppe irgendwie geschafft (Fear, Schaf, Frosch, Eis etc etc etc). 

Ja, ich gebe es zu, ich habe dann auf den Kickvote-Knopf gedrückt. Der Typ war lernresistent. So früh (ca. Lvl 40) im Spiel hatte ich noch nie das Bedürfnis, jemanden zu kicken. Naja, wenn man seine Nerfen schonen will, muß man manchmal leider zu  solchen Mitteln greifen.


----------



## Littletall (8. August 2011)

Gestern bin ich (Heilig-Priester) mit zwei Freunden (Eule und Krieger-Tank) wieder random gegangen. Wir bekamen die Todesminen und einen Worgen Jäger (mit sehr süßen Namen) und eine Paladina zugeteilt.

Das ganze klappte perfekt. Es wurden Witze gerissen, die Mobs umgekloppt und unsere Eule aufgekratzt, weil sie overnuked hat. Nach dem zweiten Boss musste die Paladina weg, schade. Als Ersatz kam ein Zwergen Paladin.

Und mit dem war es genauso locker und witzig wie vorher. Am Besten war es, als unser Paladin auf dem Schiff eine der Kanonen besetzt hatte, sie dann wieder verlassen wollte und metertief in die Tiefe ins Wasser gestürzt ist, das sah zum Totlachen aus.

Das war richtig schade, als der Dungeon vorbei war.


----------



## bkeleanor (9. August 2011)

hatte vorgestern mal wieder ein parade beispiel von einem begriffsstutzigen spieler.

Zul Gurub
Krieger Tank
jäger
shadow priest (kollege)
DK
und ich als schami heal.

Die Komplett instanz verlief problemlos...bis zum endboss.
Tank war der ansicht, dass er den boss kennt und wir glaubten ihm das, da auch der panter und zanzil ohne schwierigkeiten gelegt wurden.

1. try
Ich healer hab plötzlich massive heal aggro vom berserker??? -> wipe
2. try
Berserker Bodycheckt immer den Tank...und dieser läuft nie zu einer der ketten. Als die geister überhand nahmen -> wipe

zu diesem zeitpunkt schreibt der Tank (wohlgemerkt) Prioliste: Geister > Bodychecks > Ketten...oder sowas in der richtung.
mein kommentar dazu war: "sagt der, der 2 bodychecks versaut hat".

3. try
eine kette offen und down....der tank läuft mit dem berserker auf die seite die down ist (hat also keine chance falls er ge'bodycheckt wird rechtzeitig bei einer kette zu sein. Wer wird wieder ge'bodycheckt 2 mal hintereinander? -> der Tank -> wipe

Tankwechsel
4. try mit neuem tank
in der ersten phase bleibt er mit dem boss in der kuppel stehen. -> wipe

kollege und ich haben die gruppe verlassen...das erste mal das ich das überhaupt gemacht habe.


----------



## Tomratz (9. August 2011)

Nach den gemischten Erlebnissen vom Wochenende (s.o) wars Gestern mal wieder richtig schön.

Als Heiler angemeldet (was auch sonst mit zwei Healspeccs?) und nach ca. 5 Minuten kam die Einladung.

Seit gefühlten Ewigkeiten mal wieder HdU

Tank - Krieger

Heiler - Holypriest (ich)

DD - Jäger

DD - Retripaladina

DD - Magier

Freundliche Begrüßung allerseits und im gleichen Moment ging mein Handelsfenster auf und der Magier drückte mir erst mal
ne Ladung Kuchen in die Hand, fand ich schon mal prima.

Erste Mobgruppe wurde vom Tank markiert und los gings.

Da mein UI in letzter Zeit die dumme Angewohnheit hat, sich beim ausloggen zu ändern (möcht wissen was ich da falsch mach), hatte ich ein bisschen Schwierigkeiten, die richtigen Tasten zu finden (ja, ich bin eine Mischung aus Klicker und Tastendrücker), es gab aber keine Toten und auch keine Nahtoderlebnisse  

Also um einen kurzen Moment Pause gebeten und das UI wieder in Ordnung gebracht (ich spiel mit dem Standard-UI von Blizzard).

Weiter gings und schon fiel die Heilerei wesentlich leichter.

Der erste Boss ist ja in HdU oft der Noobfilter. Er brachte uns zwar kurzzeitig ins Schwitzen, aber ein grosses Problem stellte er nicht dar.

Also weiter zu den vier Elementaren, die ich schon lange nicht mehr so schnell down gehen sah wie Gestern. Der Boss kam dann auch recht schnelle.

Die Omegahaltung hab ich einfach gegen geheilt, in den Alphastrahlen blieb auch niemand zu lange stehen und somit musste sich der Robbie auch schnell geschlagen geben.

Dann gings hoch zu Rajih.

Während der Aufzugsfahrt schrieb die Paladina, ob wir alle Bosse dort oben machen könnten, sie bräuchte noch Gerechtigkeitspunkte.

Keiner hatte was dagegen, nur der Mage sagte dass er bald off müsse, würde aber noch so viele Bosse wie möglich mitmachen.

Zuerst gingen wir trotzdem Rajih an, hier gabs dann tatsächlich einen Wipe. Normalerweise kenn ich es, dass er so nach der Hälfte des Kampfes sein Anspringen macht, hier tat er es nach gefühlten 5 Sekunden und suchte sich ausgerechnet mich dafür aus. Ich war instant down und damit kam eben was kommen musste.

Niemand hat gemeckert und im zweiten Try lag er dann auch brav, obwohl er mich schon wieder für sein Anspringen ausgesucht hatte, diesmal aber erst gegen Ende des Kampfes, so dass ich in Geistgestalt noch lange genug weiter heilen konnte.

Danach haben wir noch zwei Bosse gemacht, es ist tatsächlich jeder geblieben. Sonst hab ich es oft genug erlebt, dass direkt nach dem Endboss geleaved wird, auch wenn vorher alle ihr Bleiben zugesagt hatten.

Alles in allem eine schöne Ini, wo auch mal rumgeblödelt wurde, so macht das Randominirennen wieder Spaß


----------



## Metadron72 (9. August 2011)

Tomratz schrieb:


> Normalerweise kenn ich es, dass er so nach der Hälfte des Kampfes sein Anspringen macht, hier tat er es nach gefühlten 5 Sekunden und suchte sich ausgerechnet mich dafür aus. Ich war instant down und damit kam eben was kommen musste.




hätte ich dem tank und den melee dd (falls vorhanden) mal auf die finger gehauen .-) , den sprung wie auch alle anderen casts von ihm kann man unterbrechen.


----------



## Tomratz (9. August 2011)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> hätte ich dem tank und den melee dd (falls vorhanden) mal auf die finger gehauen .-) , den sprung wie auch alle anderen casts von ihm kann man unterbrechen.



Der Tank hat sich auch brav entschuldigt, er war genau wie ich schon ewig nicht mehr dort gewesen und hatte das
kicken verpeilt.

Wir habens unter "shit happens" gebucht und weiter gings  

War überhaupt ne sehr anständige und lustige Truppe, sowas hätt ich gern öfter.


----------



## Arawina (9. August 2011)

Hatte letztens wieder ein paar lustige Erlebnisse in den Zul-Inis:

1.) Instant inv als Heiler ZG - Katzenlady, Heiler ist abgehauen oder wurde gekickt, keine Ahnung. Katzenlady umgehauen -> zack, Tank und dd aus einer Gilde verschwunden. Also neue Leute suchen. Neuer Tank und DD waren da, Tank mit itemlevel irgendwas um die 33x der noch nie die Ini gesehen hat. Kurz Zanzil erklärt und go. Irgendwann starb der Tank dann aus einer Mischung an Zanzils Feuer, Giftgas und kräftigen Schlägen aufs Maul. Wir haben den Boss auch so noch gelegt. Geht weiter zum Endboss. Tank fragt: "Wie geht der" Ich fang an zu erklären. Nervt doch der Tank 10x zwischendurch mit Readychecks die ich natürlich nicht bestätige, weil ich mit dem Erklären nicht fertig bin. Irgendwann pullt er dann einfach und krepiert sofort, weil er nicht (wie ich erklärt habe) in der Kuppel stand. Er nur so "OMFG, was war das?" Ich hab' daraufhin als wir nach dem Geistheiler wieder in der Ini waren einen Votekick gestartet, 5 Minuten drauf lag der Boss mit neuem Tank. Ich bin der letzte der jemanden wegen eines Wipes kickt und erkläre auch gerne mehrfach - gerade bei dem Endboss der echt besch.... ist wenn man ihn nicht kennt. Aber wenn ein Tank nach ner Erklärung fragt, diese dann aber gar nicht zuende lesen will... *schulterzuck* -> kick.

2.) Zul'Aman, DK Tank itemlevel 337, 3 PvP-Items, 8 unverzauberte (das ganze gelbe Questzeug) und 4 ungesockelte items. Der Trash und der erste Boss waren hart an der Grenze des Heilbaren, aber gut, es ging - der Spieler schien das fehlende Gear durch halbwegs guten Skill halbwegs wett zu machen. Dann kommt der Trash vorm zweiten Boss, ihr wisst schon, die letzte Trashgruppe mit den 2 Bären und den 2 anderen Typen links und rechts. Wir hatten genug CC dabei aber der DK stürmt rein und pullt. Jeder Heiler weiß, dass das nur zum Wipe führen kann, der Trash ist ohne CC sogar mit 370+ ilvl-DKs wegen des fehlenden Blockens grenzwertig zu heilen - bei ilvl 337 schlichtweg gar keine Chance. Tanktod obwohl ich alle Register und CDs (Pala) gezogen habe. Auf den Hinweis, dass es eine Frechheit ist, sich mit dem Gear in die ini zu schummeln und dann diesen Trash ohne CC zu machen verließ er wortlos die Gruppe um sich wohl sofort wieder anzumelden und die nächsten Leute zu terrorisieren...

3.) Weitere ZA-Gruppe, wieder ich als Heiler. Lief nicht ganz sooo optimal, kleinere Fehler hier und dort (unter anderem pullte ich eine Gruppe da ein Haar im Sensor meiner Maus plötzlich lustige Bewegungen hervorrief) - dafür aber mit viel Humor, gemütlichem Geschreibe im Chat, freundlichen, verzeihenden Spielern. Kurz: Ein geiler Run. 

4.) ZG-Gruppe. Ich komm rein als Heiler, was sehe ich: 4 Leute aus einer Gilde, mit dem Titel "Drachentöter". Perfekter Run in kürzester Zeit wo jeder Spieler seine Arbeit einwandfrei erledigte - aber der Spaß von Gruppe 3 war nicht vorhanden, da durch das Gerushe bis auf "Hallo" und "bb" Stille herrschte im Chat.


----------



## Bibbie (10. August 2011)

Immer wieder nett, wenn man liest, daß sich Leute über die Rechtschreibfehler Anderer im Spiel lustig machen und selbst welche machen.
Oder das es ein *Mimimi* wegen der Chaoskugeln gibt


----------



## Bloodstalker Il (10. August 2011)

, der Trash ist ohne CC sogar mit 370+ ilvl-DKs wegen des fehlenden Blockens grenzwertig zu heilen ,
i lol's so hard. Nur wenn du dk tanks findest die keine cc rota fahren oder sinlos mit ausdauer voll gepumt sind.
Ich mach diese grp mit meinem 358 dk auch ohne cc hab halt in der grp auch meine 8k hps aber es geht problemlos.
Gut geskillter dk tank---> heal kann sich schlafen legen


----------



## Tomratz (10. August 2011)

Im Augenblick überwiegen mal wieder die positiven Erlebnisse, so wie Gestern.

Angemeldet wie immer als Heiler (Holypriestskillung) und es kam meine "Lieblingsini" Grim Batol. Lieblingsini deshalb, weil ich da schon wahre Wipeorgien miterlebt habe, weil schwache Gruppen es nicht für nötig erachtet haben CC zu nutzen (ist ja nur was für Noobs, und wer gibt schon gerne zu, dass er noch dazulernen muss?), weil DD im Anstürmen vom General stehen geblieben sind oder weil DD bei Throngus nicht hinter ihn gelaufen sind etc...

Aber nun zum Verlauf.

Gruppenzusammenstellung:

Palatank

Holypriest (ich)

Jäger

Magier

Krieger

Nachdem ich meiner "Begeisterung" für die Ini Ausdruck verliehen hatte, stimmte der Tank diesem zu und wir versuchten, eine neue Inisuche zu starten. Als dies Mißlang, kam reihum der Spruch, na ja, dann Augen zu und durch.

Vom Tank kam dann noch die Ansage, dass er schon ne Weile nicht getankt hatte und los gings.

Bei den ersten beiden Mobgruppen haben wir uns vorsichtig an unsere Möglichkeiten rangetastet, also wurde entsprechend CC gesetzt und alles lief recht flockig. Dabei merkte ich, dass ich schon wieder das in einem vorhergehenden Beitrag erwähnte Problem mit der Tastenbelegung hatte (es liegt wohl daran, dass ich bei einem anderen Char die Tasten anders belegt habe, muss ich mal beobachten), hab kurz um nen Moment gebeten und das geändert.

Beim General hatten wir einen Wipe, an dem glaube ich, ich zumindest eine erhebliche Teilschuld hatte. Hab erst nach dem Anstürmen gemerkt, dass ich keinen Hinweis darauf bekommen hatte, gesehen hatte ich nicht dass er es auf mich abgesehen hatte. Also nachgesehen woran es lag, ich Trottel hatte vergessen meine Addons nach dem Minipatch wieder einzuschalten.

Also reingelaufen, als die Nachricht vom Krieger-DD kam, er müsse jetzt essen. Ob das gestimmt hat oder ob er einfach nicht mehr mit solchen "noobs" weitermachen wollte, keine Ahnung. 

Ein neuer DD kam, noch ein Jäger.

Während wir uns auf den Weg zum General machten, kam vom neuen Jäger die Bitte, doch den Erfolg zu probieren, der Tank meinte, er wolle es versuchen. Während dem durchbuffen haben die Jäger dann noch etwas über ihre Pets gefachsimpelt und dann kam der Pull.

Kurz darauf lag der Boss in neuer Rekordzeit und der Erfolg leuchtete auch auf  

Weiter zu Throngus, auf dem Weg entschuldigte sich der Tank noch mal für eventuelle Unzulänglichkeiten und bekam positives Feedback, so schlecht sei er doch gar nicht.

Pull von Throngus, mein absoluter Lieblingsboss in Grim, normalerweise spiesst der mich immer auf und wirft mich dann in die brennende Suppe, wo ich meistens abnipple.

Diesmal hatte er sich den Jäger als Opfer ausgesucht, so dass ich locker weiterheilen konnte. Damit hatte er seinen grössten Fehler begangen, denn er musste sich schnell ergeben. Das machte mir dann doch Hoffnung auf einen guten Run.

Weiter zu Dragha, die ich gerne auslassen wollte, bei der fail ich gerne mal.

Nach kurzer Besprechung einigten wir uns darauf, den Boss doch zu probieren.

Also los; es sah Anfangs auch recht gut aus aber dann machten der Tank und ich gleichzeitig einen Fehler.
Er drehte Valiona nicht schnell genug weg und ich habe nicht auf ihre Blickrichtung geachtet -> Wipe.

Im zweiten Try lag der Boss in kürzester Zeit, die Gruppe hatte noch jede Menge Leben  

Weiter gings zu Erudax.

Ansage vom Mage, "ich nehm das linke Add" und gleich darauf pull vom Palatank.

Ausser dass ich einmal Schwierigkeiten hatte, das Auge des Sturms zu finden, lief der Bosskampf richtig prima und folgerichtig leuchtete am Ende auch hier der Erfolg auf. 

Wir haben uns dann noch freundlich voneinander verabschiedet und ich hatte wieder etwas mehr Vertrauen in Randomgruppen gefunden.


----------



## Mheran rur Khroth (10. August 2011)

Gestern, ca. 20:30, Steinerner Kern (hero)
Gruppe:
Todesritter (Tank)
Priesster (Heiler)
Schurke
Jäger
Magier (ich, Frost)

Buffen und kurze Begrüssung ist eins, Erdformer hat Totenkopf, ich wollte gerade Tisch stellen, Tank läuft los, Rest der Gruppe hinterher -> ok, dann eben kein Tisch.
Die erste Gruppe liegt recht schnell.

Tank, gefolgt von Gruppe macht sich auf zum nächsten Trash. Ich mache mir erst mal mein Essen (wenn die Gruppe nichts braucht - ich habe es auf jedenfall immer gerne bereit.)
Dann trotte ich hinterher.

Der Kampf läuft, ich bin noch nicht ganz in Reichweite -> Tank gestorben.
Der Trash kommt auf mich zu. Nein nicht wirklich - sondern auf den Jäger, der am weitesten in meine Richtung steht. (Damagekönig mit 13-18K, darum die Aggro nach dem dahinscheiden des Tankes.)
Nun denn, Heiler lebt noch und sieht auch vom Lebens und Manabalken gut aus. Also greife ich auch an. Gegner mit dem Elementar eingeforen und dann mit dem Blizzard AoE. War nicht so gut. Jetzt sind sie dann z.T auf mich. Also erst mal die Absetzbewegung Richtung Ausgang gestartet. Ist zwar nicht so weit gewesen, das kann sich aber gefühlt doch ziehen.
Aus dem Eingang kommt mir ein Spieler entgegen. Ich denke "Super, Tank kommt zurück" drehe mich um um wieder anzugreifen.
In dem Moment sehe ich das nur noch zwei unserer Guppe leben (ich und der gerade reingekommene Tank). Also wieder umgedreht und zum Ausgang. Der Tank hat die selbe Erkenntniss und folgt mir.

Kurz gewartet und wieder rein. Puh - Keine Belagerung. Also haben wir uns vor der zweiten Trashgruppe gesammelt. Ich konnte meinen Tisch stellen, der Heiler hat gesagt, er hat bis vor ein paar Tagen als DD gespielt und erst auf Heiler geskillt. Ausserdem würde er sich über ein Schaf freuen.

<Ah - draum ist wohl der Tank beim zweiten Trash gestorben, obwohl es beim ersten keine Probleme gab. Taste nicht gefunden oder so ^^>.

Und: Keiner ist gegangen.

Beim nächsten Trash habe ich dann einen verwandelt. Den der Tank aber gleich wieder rausgeholt hat . Das war aber egal. Die Gegner lagen ohne weitere Probleme. Der Tank hat sich noch entschuldigt, weil er "Tod und Verfall" zu knapp gestetzt hatte.


Nun denn. Der Wurm. Keiner sagt was, Angriff startet. Als Mage weis ich ja, das ich die Kristallsplitter unten halte ^^. Das funktioniert auch. Dann die Phase in der der Wurm im Boden werkelt. Ich stelle mich hin, Eisbariere an und harre der Dinge die da kommen. Die erste Gruppe Adds werden schnell erledigt, Einfrieren, Blizzard, Multischuss, Klingenwirbel und dabei immer etwas rumrennen. Plötzlich sterbe ich. Mist - voll vom Wurm erwischt und nicht mehr weggekommen.

Wie meistens laufe ich auch hier rein und bin noch rechzeitig wieder beim Boss um dem Jäger noch mit den letzten Kristallen zu helfen. Er läuft Rückwerts, hefitg schiessend, gefolgt von einigen der Kristalle. Einige erweische ich noch mit einem Blizzard und der Rest sinkt dann kraftlos zu boden. Getroffen vom Käteketl und den Pfeilen des Jägers.


Der Boss ist also, bis auf mein Pech / Dusseligkeit, gut gelaufen.


Dann der nächste Trash. Sowohl die Hechsler als auch die etwas kräftigeren Gegener, die den Boden so verwüstend erbeben lassen ging ohne Probleme. Der Heiler hat uns auf Ansage schweben lassen, die kleinen Adds wurden vom Tank eingesammelt und dann mit AoE erledigt.


Kommen wir zum Drachen.
Ausser dem Drachen selber haben wir keine Toten zu beklagen. Jeder ist aus den Feuerflächen gelaufen. Dieses soll auch dem Tankes hoch angerechnet werden, da er den Drachen immer weit genug gezogen hat, das sowohl der Schurke nicht um irgenwelche AoE's herumlaufen musste, als auch das immer genug Platz war um sich zu bewegen. Als da sind die fallenden Felsen und die Eissplitter.


Nun eine weitere Prüfung für uns. Der Trash vor Ozruk. Die eng stehenden Gruppen mit den Spähern.
Der erste Späher wird getötet, ohne das er Schmerz erleidet.^^ (One-Hit vom Jäger.)

Dann die erste Gruppe: Der vordere Späher bekommt den Totenkopf. ich verwendle einen der andern. Tank holt mit dem Todesgriff einen weiteren Späher, der gerade von rechts auf die Zielgruppe zuläuft.
Mist.
Der Späher im Todesgriff gestorben. Die Zielgruppe greift an. Den Tank. Der markierte Späher geht von uns. Leder nicht in den Hades sondern zur Gegnergruppe links von uns. Jäger und ich treffen den noch einmal. Er sinkt zu Boden. Aber ein letztes Röcheln hat den Trash wohl doch alarmiert. Also kommen die auf uns (Jäger und mich) zu. Der Tank fängt sie ein und das Sterben beginnt. Leider auch auf unserer Seite . Die Überlebenden Gegner (mehr als genug) kommen auf den Jäger und mich zu. Wir trennen uns. Ich hoffe sie laufen dem Jäger nach ^^. Leder nicht alle. Also noch mal eingefroren, einen zu seinen Göttern geschickt und dann verblassen versucht. Dies hat rechtzeigig funktioniert. Somit habe ich überlebt. Der Jäger übrigens auch. Er hatte sich wohl rechtzeitig totgestellt.

Wir sammeln uns wieder vor der Gegnergruppe.
<Immer noch keiner Gegangen>. 
Die dann auch recht schnell zu Tode kommt.

Die nächste Gruppe wird markiert und diesmal mit allem was wir haben kontrolliert. Eine Verwandlung, einmal Kofpnuss, und die Frostfalle (oder Eisfalle?) des Jägers. Die leider auf den vom Schruken betäubten liegt.
Der Jäger erschiesst noch schnell einen Späher.
Mist.
Der stand so "günstig" zwischen zwei Gegnergruppen, das sein Fall eben diese auf uns hetzt. So sterben wir während eins aussichslosen Kampfes einen heldenhaften Tod. Denn auch einige Gegner nehmen wir mit. Diesmal hat Verblassen zu lange gedauert. Auch hat es den Jäger erwischt.

Erneutes zusammenkommen vor der letzten Gruppe.
Jetzt erstmal den Dicken "Springer" erledigt. Kein Problem. Genau wie den Rest der Trashgruppe in der MItte, den zweiten "Springer" und den Trash rechts vor Ozruk.


So stehen wir vor Ozruk, dem m.E. tötlichsten Boss der Cata-Heros (vor der Dame in den Schwarzfelshölen mit den drei Priestern, deren Verwandlung nicht stattfinden darf. ^^)
Ich frage, ob jeder den Boss kennt. Insbsondere ".... (Heiler) weist Du wie Du dich dottest, damit Du nicht zu oft zum nichtstuen verdammt bist?" Vom Heiler kommt ein grinsen und ja. Alle anderen Antworten auch (+ oder ^^).
Der Boss liegt im Dreck. Keine Probleme.
(Das liest sich jetzt recht abgehackt. Genauso ist es mir vorgekommen. Ich dachte das wird ein ewiges hin und her gerenne. Tote oder gar Wips bei uns. Aber nein. Die Fernkämpfer inkl. Heiler mussten nur drei oder viermal ein paar schritte vor gehen (Flucht des Tankes aus dem Beben). Und das wars. Unspektakulär.
Ok, nachdem ich die erste Kelle vom Schild zurückbekommen hatte, habe ich das Dauerfeuer eingestellt. Nur den Debuff auf mich setzen lasssen ^^ und geschaut ab wann meine Elemtar seine Blitze nicht mehr Reflektiert bekommen hat. Und erst dann wieder angefangen. Wieder ein Vorteil nicht als Arcan-Magier zu spielen. Da sollen sich ja schon einige erledigt haben. ^^

Der restliche Trash vor dem Endbos war ... - ich würde gerne schreiben "kein Problem". Dies bringe ich aber nicht über's Herz. Einer von uns hat den "Springer" noch gepullt. Hat sich auch entschuldigt mit "... geträumt". (Anmerkung des Autors: Vermutlich von dem Sieg über Ozruk ^^).


Nun nehmen wir also Azil ins Visir.
Der Tank fragt noch "Alle". Ich schreibe derweil "Mit Erfolg? Also alle Adds + Boss?)
Ich habe mir gedacht, da wir zwar beim Trash chaotisch gepielt haben, aber die Bosse bisher "leicht" waren, können wir hier den Erfolg probieren.

Es kommt auch die erhoffte Zustimmung.
Der Tank schreib, wir sollen noch 15 sek. warten, damit Abklingzeiten ablaufen. Finde ich gut, passt mir auch. Wir warten also.
Dann kommt noch der Hinweis erst mit dem Schaden beginnen wenn auch der Boss kommt.
Und los gehts.

Tank rennt in die Mittlere Gruppe, setzt "Tod und Verfall", Heiler heilt bekommt Aggro von einiggen aus dem Trash, die laufen auf uns zu, Boss kommt (zum Tank). Die Aggroverweigerer kehren zum Tank um (Jäger mit Irreführung?, oder ein Massenaggro-Spot vom Todesritter?) - egal - Angriff. Das ruckelt ganz schön bei so einem AoE. Der Trash ist erledigt -> Bosskampf.
Passt. Azil verzieht sich zum Steine werfen, ich hinterher um weiter Schaden zu machen. Einmal habe ich noch auf die Adds geschwenkt weil eine Gruppe beim Tank und eine andere vermutlich beim Heiler war. Die Adds waren dann schnell erledigt und auch Azil kommt wieder von Ihrem "hohen Ross". Ab hier war dann noch etwas gerenne nötig, da die AoE's des Bosses etwas nervig standen. Aber auch hier zog Azil den kürzeren (Halm) und durfte in selbigen (Grashalm) beissen.

Nach einem kurzen Schwatz haben wir uns verabschiedet.
Der Heiler schrieb noch, das der das Heilen lässt. Auf meine Antwort "Nee, Nee - ging doch gut. Weitermachen." hat er/sie beantworte mit "Zu stressig^^.)


PS:
So kanns gehen. Probleme beim Trash aber Bosse konzentriert erledigt. Keiner hat die Gruppe verlassen. Und dann noch einen Erfolg.

PPS:
Falls Teilnehmer der Guppe das lesen: Danke, bleibt so.

ad astra
Andreas


----------



## Doofkatze (10. August 2011)

Bibbie schrieb:


> Oder das es ein *Mimimi* wegen der Chaoskugeln gibt




Stell dir vor, eine Gruppe spielt nur am Wochenende mal mehr als eine Instanz.
Diese Gruppe nimmt sich vor, Chaoskugeln zu farmen. Mit dabei sind 2 Lederer + 2 Schmiede.

Es werden genau 3 Instanzen gelaufen. In jeder Instanz ist ein Idiot dabei, den wir aufgrund seiner Spielfähigkeit nicht nur durchgezogen haben, sondern der ausgerechnet noch auf die Chaoskugel würfeln kann und sie in allen 3 Fällen für sich beansprucht hat.


----------



## Darkblood-666 (10. August 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Stell dir vor, eine Gruppe spielt nur am Wochenende mal mehr als eine Instanz.
> Diese Gruppe nimmt sich vor, Chaoskugeln zu farmen. Mit dabei sind 2 Lederer + 2 Schmiede.
> 
> Es werden genau 3 Instanzen gelaufen. In jeder Instanz ist ein Idiot dabei, den wir aufgrund seiner Spielfähigkeit nicht nur durchgezogen haben, sondern der ausgerechnet noch auf die Chaoskugel würfeln kann und sie in allen 3 Fällen für sich beansprucht hat.



Wenn du vom "Idiot" redest den ihr nur durchzieht, meinst du da ein und den selben oder in jeder Instanz ein anderer?
Wenn du ein und denselben meinst, frag ich mich warum ihr 3 Instanzen nacheinander mit ihm geht und fänd es in der Tat unverschämt wenn er alle Chaoskugeln einsackt ohne mal für euch andere zu passen.
Wenn du nun allerdings 3 verschiedene Personen meinst ist es absolut legitim dass diese von ihrem Lootrecht gebrauch machen. Auch wenn es sich dabei um Anfänger, schlechter equipte oder tatsächlich um Idioten handelt.

Edit sagt: Ich hätte wohl den Post lesen sollen in dem du deine Geschichte geschildert hast...okay, meine Aussage passt aber immer noch.


----------



## Doofkatze (10. August 2011)

Darkblood-666 schrieb:


> Wenn du vom "Idiot" redest den ihr nur durchzieht, meinst du da ein und den selben oder in jeder Instanz ein anderer?
> Wenn du ein und denselben meinst, frag ich mich warum ihr 3 Instanzen nacheinander mit ihm geht und fänd es in der Tat unverschämt wenn er alle Chaoskugeln einsackt ohne mal für euch andere zu passen.
> Wenn du nun allerdings 3 verschiedene Personen meinst ist es absolut legitim dass diese von ihrem Lootrecht gebrauch machen. Auch wenn es sich dabei um Anfänger, schlechter equipte oder tatsächlich um Idioten handelt.
> 
> Edit sagt: Ich hätte wohl den Post lesen sollen in dem du deine Geschichte geschildert hast...okay, meine Aussage passt aber immer noch.



Es ist halt Pech...frustrierend.

Ich erschien gestern nicht nur erst recht spät im TS, sondern wurde auch recht schnell in Anspruch genommen, doch bitte eine Zul Instanz zu tanken.
Wie sehr ich Zul Instanzen mag, kann ich gar nicht beschreiben. 

Nicht nur das man wiederholt auf Leute trifft, mit denen man eigentlich gar nicht spielen will, sie sind auch noch schwer. Zumindest für meinen DK Tank, der eben noch nicht hoffnungslos outgeared ist, sondern eben immer noch mit "nur" 355er Gear rumläuft und für den es deshalb immer noch recht spannend ist.

Es ging auf nach Zul Gurub. Ein erstes Aufatmen, da es leichter zu tanken ist und nur eine entsprechende Taktik bei den Bosskämpfen benötigt. Im krassen Gegensatz dazu nenne ich immer noch den einen Boss in Zul Aman, der Viecher zum Eier kaputt machen beschwört. Zwischenzeitlich war der eingehende Schaden dort einfach so unheilbar, das wir Instanzen abgebrochen haben.

Gut drauf, wie ich zu dem Zeitpunkt war (vollgefressen, haben gegrillt), frage ich die Randoms in der Gruppe (2 Stück), ob sie denn beide die Instanz kennen oder ob ich was erklären soll.
Nachdem ich den Paladin ein zweites Mal (diesmal mit seinem Nick) angesprochen habe, hat auch dieser das Ganze bejaht.

Vorbereitungsgruppen auf den ersten Boss: 
Teil 1: Unterbrechen. Ich unterbreche. Der zweite Cast wird nicht unterbrochen. Ich unterbreche. Der vierte Cast wird nicht unterbrochen...
Teil 3 (das Giftnehmen lass ich mal aus, zusammen mit den 5 Fliegen): Magier Bodypull. Kommentar "ups"
Teil 4: Man kann auseinander laufen. Oder einer läuft weg und der andere bleibt stehen.
Teil 5: Nach dem Neutralisierer kann man wieder den Kessel austrinken. Oder der Paladin bleibt einfach im Gift stehen.
Es graute mir schlimmes. Der Paladin unterbricht nicht, läuft nicht aus dem Atem. Jetzt alles zusammen beim Boss...

"ok. Ich unterbreche jeweils das erste Mal, du bitte beim jeweils zweiten Mal, lieber Paladin"

Kampfbeginn. Ich unterbreche. Der zweite Cast läuft durch...Ich unterbreche. Der vierte Cast läuft durch. Der Paladin stirbt im Atem (als hätte ich es gewusst). 3 Strahlen gehen auf die Eule. Mein Heilpaladin versucht den ununterbrechbaren Atem rauszunehmen (TS Missverständnis, eine Reaktion auf das "der Typ unterbricht nicht!") und stirbt dabei, sodass ich + der Random Magier übrig bleiben, der zwar noch 3 Sekunden im Strahl stehen bleibt, aber auch genug Schaden fuhr, das der Boss nach den zweiten Strahlen starb.

Der Paladin ist offline...

Ein Krieger, erneut die Frage, ob er schonmal da war. Antwort "x mal". "ist X > 0?" "2...könnten aber auch 30 sein"

Bis auf die Tatsache, das der Magier Arkanschlag statt anderen Fähigkeiten bei den größeren Gruppen nutzte, lief der Rest dann ohne Probleme.


----------



## StrangerInAStrangeLand (10. August 2011)

Arawina schrieb:


> .....ner Erklärung fragt, diese dann aber gar nicht zuende lesen will... *schulterzuck* -> kick.
> 
> 2.) Zul'Aman, DK Tank* itemlevel 337*, 3 PvP-Items, .....



Hab ich da mal wieder was verpasst, mein Dudu denn ich vor kurzem hochgelevelt habe, hat erst mit iLvl 346 die Erlaubnis bekommen sich random für ZUL - Inis anzumelden ?  

* sich verwundert am Kopf kratzt *


----------



## TheGui (10. August 2011)

StrangerInAStrangeLand schrieb:


> Hab ich da mal wieder was verpasst, mein Dudu denn ich vor kurzem hochgelevelt habe, hat erst mit iLvl 346 die Erlaubnis bekommen sich random für ZUL - Inis anzumelden ?
> 
> * sich verwundert am Kopf kratzt *



man kann sich reinmogeln, da z,B. heiler items mit höherer stufe die du in der tasche/bank hast auch aufs itemlevel das man zur anmeldung braucht zählen!


----------



## DeadAngel (10. August 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Nicht nur das man wiederholt auf Leute trifft, mit denen man eigentlich gar nicht spielen will, sie sind auch noch schwer. Zumindest für meinen DK Tank, der eben noch nicht hoffnungslos outgeared ist, sondern eben immer noch mit "nur" 355er Gear rumläuft und für den es deshalb immer noch recht spannend ist.



Verstehe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. Dein Gear ist doch mit 355er Gear sicherlich nicht das Beste, aber bei weitem doch nicht schlecht. Das sollte bei nem vernünftigen Heiler absolut kein Problem sein dich zu heilen. Auch das mit dem DK Tank verstehe ich nicht. Du bist der Stärkste Tank in Sachen Aggro ziehen bei Gruppen, außerdem ist dein Schaden auch nicht zu unterschätzen. Und bei Bossen ist der DK, durch selfheal, meistens echt langweilig für die Heiler. Daher verstehe ich da nicht so recht, wo da deine Sorgen sind.


----------



## Doofkatze (10. August 2011)

DeadAngel schrieb:


> Verstehe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. Dein Gear ist doch mit 355er Gear sicherlich nicht das Beste, aber bei weitem doch nicht schlecht. Das sollte bei nem vernünftigen Heiler absolut kein Problem sein dich zu heilen. Auch das mit dem DK Tank verstehe ich nicht. Du bist der Stärkste Tank in Sachen Aggro ziehen bei Gruppen, außerdem ist dein Schaden auch nicht zu unterschätzen. Und bei Bossen ist der DK, durch selfheal, meistens echt langweilig für die Heiler. Daher verstehe ich da nicht so recht, wo da deine Sorgen sind.



Das ändert sich natürlich fortlaufend. Man wird schließlich auch besser. Die gleichen Aussagen habe ich schon mit meinem 352er, vorher noch 350er Gear geschrieben.
Aber bis auf wenige Situationen war es immer so, das deine Specials dich wirklich für kurze Zeit fast unbesiegbar gemacht haben. In den Zulinstanzen ist es zwar immer noch eine erhebliche Entlastung, aber es bringt einfach deutlich weniger, weil die Schadeneingänge einfach viel viel höher sind.

Auch in normalen heroischen Instanzen geht teilweise noch einiges schief. Aber es spielt sich eben viel entspannter.

Und dann sind solche Instanzen eben deutlich schwieriger zu spielen, wenn die letzten Instanzen nhc Instanzen (nächster 85er Twink eines Gildenmitgliedes), recht gut laufende hc Instanzen, aber auch Arkanmagetwinken (75) war.


----------



## Phisch (10. August 2011)

Nachdem ich seid Wochen diesen Thread lese, gebe ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu 

Vorgestern Nachmittag.
Ein kleiner Pala Heiler aus meiner Gilde, halb blau, halb episch equip fragt, ob nicht jemand mit ihm eine Ini durchrushen will.
Vorweg, sein Equip reicht für jede HC ganz locker, aber ZA oder ZG würd ich mich ohne Gildentank ehrlich gesagt nicht reintrauen, aber egal.

Wir angemeldet, zack bumm, Steinerner Kern 

Setup:

Holy Paladin (mein Gildie)
Retri Paladin (Ich)
Retri Paladin (leavt Instant...)
Hunter (Ersatz für den Retri)
Magier

Der Tank war ein netter Tank Paladin mit 160k live.

Ich dachte mir nur: "Könnte interessant werden, Tank & Heal sind beide nicht top.
Aber wir haben ja genug CC.

Der Tank markiert nach dem durchbuffen irgendein Add und stürmt rein - kein CC, kein gar nix.
Nach gefühlten 10 Sekunden fällt er um wie ein Stein. Da ich mit Itemleveldurchschnitt von 369 mit dem Trash kein Problem habe, tanke ich das Ding und wir schaffens tatsächlich ohne größeren Verlust die Mobgruppe umzukloppen.
#Tanke leavt.
Neuer Tank kommt sofort:
140k live.
Und der nächste kleine Anfängertank, dachte ich zumindestens.

Tank specct um, zieht sein Gear an und vor uns steht ein NICHT Ausdauergesockelter 210k Live Tank.
Was soll ich sagen?Ich knall gut und gerne 40k DPS Burst raus und 90% der Tanks haben damit grobe Probleme, aber mit diesem Tank war die ganze Ini nicht nur eine Sache von 15 Minuten, sondern auch noch eine richtige Wonne.
Nette Unterhaltung nebenbei, alle haben gut gespielt, keiner hat gemeckert (Auch wenn die beiden anderen DD´s nicht so prall waren) und alle waren zufrieden.

Solche Runs hätte ich gern öfters 

Mfg Phisch / Lumenara


----------



## Akonos (10. August 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Bis auf die Tatsache, das der Magier Arkanschlag statt anderen Fähigkeiten bei den größeren Gruppen nutzte, lief der Rest dann ohne Probleme.



was will er sonst machen? arkane explosion für 6k dmg/mob und bis man den arkanschlag auf 4 hochgestackt hat und dann arkane explosion (am besten bei den lustigen wirbelnden mobs vorm pantherboss in zg) ist auch schon das meiste tot


----------



## Phisch (10. August 2011)

Vollkommen richtig. 
Als Arkan Mage stackt man nun mal 4 Arkanschlag, um dann richtig übel mit Arkaner Explosion reinzubomben, aber manchmal zahlt sichs dann auch gar nicht mehr aus...


----------



## Arawina (10. August 2011)

Bloodstalker schrieb:


> , der Trash ist ohne CC sogar mit 370+ ilvl-DKs wegen des fehlenden Blockens grenzwertig zu heilen ,
> i lol's so hard. Nur wenn du dk tanks findest die keine cc rota fahren oder sinlos mit ausdauer voll gepumt sind.
> Ich mach diese grp mit meinem 358 dk auch ohne cc hab halt in der grp auch meine 8k hps aber es geht problemlos.
> Gut geskillter dk tank---> heal kann sich schlafen legen



Mag alles sein - meine Erfahrung bisher als Heiler in dieser Instanz an dieser Stelle aus den letzten 30 Runs oder so ist, dass gerade DKs hier am allermeisten aufs Maul kriegen und am stressigsten zu heilen sind. Die meisten sind, wenn sie gut geskillt sind und gut spielen, natürlich problemlos heilbar, aber mit deutlich stärkerem Manaverbrauch durch viel höhere Schadensspitzen beim Tank für mich als Heiler. Mit anderen Tankklassen lauf ich ZA mit meinem Pala durch ohne auch nur 1x Manareggpause zu brauchen - bei DKs brauche ich diese meist nach dem Trash vorm 1. 2. und 3. Boss, weil ich einfach viel mehr ineffiziente Heilzauber spammen muss, damit nicht die Schadensspitzen den Tank aus den Socken hauen. Das ist jetzt nicht gegen DKs gerichtet, ganz im Gegenteil, im Bosskampf sind sie mir sogar lieber zu heilen, aber wenn viel Trash sehr hart auf den DK einhaut, dann macht sich das fehlende Blocken einfach bemerkbar. Der Tank bekommt in dem Fall meist gar nicht mit - trotz selfheal - wie sehr sich der Heiler 10m hinter ihm die Finger verknotet und wegen des extremen Gespammes sieht es für den Tank auch so aus als ob er einfach zu heilen wäre - dem ist aber einfach nicht so.

@StrangerInAStrangeLand: Japp, man kann sich mit 2nd gear im Inventar das itemlevel erschummeln. Hab auch einen Druidentwink als Heiler mit 342, könnte mich aber wegen Tankgear im Inventar auch für ZA/ZG anmelden - was ich den anderen Leuten in der Gruppe zuliebe NICHT ausnutze.


----------



## Game-Over-Kid (10. August 2011)

Als Jäger fast 20min auf Invite für Rnd Zul-HC gewartet, nebenbei Handelschannel gelesen und wieder einmal postet, flammt und spammt der Serverclown den Channel sinnfrei zu. Ich denk mir nur da hat wer wohl zu wenig Aufmerksamkeit, Gesichten über ihn kursieren schon seid WotLK und aus Raids wird er teilweise gekickt. Der Invite kommt, ZA steht an und wen habe ich in der Gruppe? Den Clown. Ich denke mir naja, ist nur ne Instanz. Er schreibt, er möchte gerne Timerun versuchen. Keine Einwände oder Reaktion bis der Tank meint, wir könnens versuchen. Der Horror ging los, trotz seiner vergleichsweisen wenig DPS hatte der Warryclown ständig Aggro und man merkt, dass er sich nicht an die CC´s und Marks hält, aber sich beschweren er hätte Aggro. Die Gruppe ist gut drauf und lässt sich nicht weiter stören bis zum ersten Boss wo er nur steif auf den Boss kloppt, keine Anzeichen auf den weißen Vogel zu gehen und auch bei dem Gewitter keine Anstalten macht - tot. Er fragt ob der Heal ihn mal heilen würde. Wir schaffen den Boss ohne Mühe allein und er schreibt schon beim Rezz wieder: "Go, für Loot ist keine Zeit." Wir reiten los und wer pullt prombt die patroullierente Trashgruppe bei den Treppen am Eingang? Er reitet voll rein und tot. Kommentar von ihm: "Ey, wo bleibt der Tank?". Ein Magier schreibt ihm im Gruppenchannel: " Hast du überhaupt einen Plan von der Ini?" und er: "Klaro, hab auch schon fast Timerun geschafft mit meinem Twink, da habens wirs aber anders gemacht.". Ich schreib nur: "Lauf rein und labber ne rum." und er tut es auch. Wir fangen schon mal das kleine Event an und schaffen es zu Viert ohne Probleme. Er kommt bei den Bären dazu und stürmt ohne Buffs auf den mit X markierten Bären; Aggro. Mit Mühe meistern wir die Situation. Der Tank meint: "Wenn dir Aggro egal ist und du für dich nen eigenes Ziel brauchst, dann tanke es auch und zieh zu wo du Heal herbekommst. Der Heal macht nur einen lächelnden Smiley in den Channel und weiter gehts. Ich guck mir ihn mir jetzt nebenbei genauer an und was hat er equipt? 2 352er PvP-Teile, Kette & Trinket mit Bew und Tankarmschienen. Der Tank meinte noch, Melee auf das Totem. Diesmal stürmt der Clown wenigstens auf Totenkopf, doch vergisst das Totem ganz. Der Tank schreibt nochmal im Fight:"Warry, TOTEM!". Letztendlich kümmert er sich selbst mit darum, bei mir kam immer immun aber Pet schickte ich mit drauf. Wir legten den Trash, doch die Geduld ist am Ende. Der Heal schreibt mich an, ob das nen Kumpel wäre. Ich antworte nur: "Ne Ne!" und der Tank schreibt: "Fix Afk." in den Channel. Kurz darauf kommt Votekick und er fliegt prombt. Wir bekommen innerhalb von paar Sekunden einen neuen Warry. Die Ini geht weiter, gemütlich und stressfrei. ... ​


----------



## J_0_T (10. August 2011)

Das rutscht doch schon wieder isn offtopic... hier sollte es nur um RGG gehen und nicht um erfahrungswerte wer wo was nicht mehr machen brauch und so. Entweder ihr konzentriert euch auf das eigendliche Thread Thema oder macht einen eignen auf den ihr vollposten könnt.


----------



## kaepteniglo (10. August 2011)

So, ich hab den OT über die Mage-Diskussion entfernt.


----------



## Tomratz (11. August 2011)

Dann will ich doch mal wieder was zum Thema zum Besten geben.

Aus Zeitmangel mach ich im Augenblick jeden Abend nur eine Hero Ini mit meinem Main (Holypriest), so auch Gestern wieder.

Anmeldung im Dungeonfinder und nach recht kurzer Zeit kam der Invite.

Ladebalken -> Tol'vir.

Nach kurzer Begrüßung durchgebuffed und schon rannte der Tank los.

Gruppenzusammenstellung:

Palatank 

Holypriest (ich)

Schamie

Mage

Jäger

Wie bereits oben erwähnt hatte der Tank es wohl eilig, so wie der in die erste Mobgruppe reingerannt ist.
Ich dachte bei mir, schaust es dir mal an und hab meinen Job gemacht, also fleissig geheilt.

Es kam auch zwischenzeitlich recht gut Schaden auf den Tank, den ich aber problemlos gegenheilen konnte, die DD haben einen guten Eindruck auf mich gemacht, da musste ich nur zwischendurch mal eine Heilung oder einen Kreis der Heilung anwenden, ansonsten Erneuerung und das wars.

Nachdem die Mobgruppen erledigt waren kam ein "mom" vom Tank und er war für ca. 1 Minute weg, vielleicht hatte er es bei den Mobgruppen ja so eilig gehabt, weil er schnell mal "wohin" musste  

Viel mehr gibt es eigentlich nicht zu erzählen, sowohl die einzelnen Mobgruppen als auch die Bosse fielen wie die Fliegen, selbst bei Siamat fiel kein Gruppenmitglied unter orange.

Kurzes thx und bb von allen und der wohl schnellste Tol'vir run meines Heilerdaseins hatte sein Ende gefunden.

Eigentlich fast ein bisschen schade, die Konversation beschränkte sich tatsächlich nur auf das notwendigste.


----------



## Doofkatze (11. August 2011)

ZA

Tank: Onkel Chaos (DK Tank)
Heiler: Allvater Chewi (Diszi Priest)
DD: Eule1 (Gilde)
DD: Eule2 (Gilde) <-- EULENPOWA
RDD: Random DD  

Grundsituation: Onkel Chaos war bisher genau einmal in ZA, damals mit dem gleichen Heiler. Bei dem Feuer/Eier Boss kam damals so viel Schaden rein, das es mit Selfheal + diesem Diszi einfach nicht möglich war, den Boss zu töten. Damals war alleine der Boss schon unheilbar in der Formation. Als die Eier kamen, dauerte es nur 2 Sekunden, bis ich tot am Boden lag.

Mehr habe ich davon auch noch nie getankt. Bärchenboss, die Trashgruppen und dann Ende bei dem Typen samt Abbruch der Instanz.

Nu also ging es erneut los. Die beiden Eulen kamen zusammen auf spektakuläre 10-14k DPS. Damit muss man eben leben.

Der erste Boss machte uns schon das Leben nicht leicht. Man merkte einfach, das ca. 10k Gruppenschaden fehlten. Da ziehen sich die Bosse eben extrem. Wenig eingehender Schaden ist auch leider nicht vorhanden. Zwischendurch starb uns ne Eule weg, einfach weil es nicht auf Dauer möglich war, alles wegzuheilen. Von weißen Vögeln wegnuken kann man da auch nicht gerade sprechen...
Auf dem Weg zum zweiten Boss (Bärchen) dann der erste Wipe.
Wenn man schon sieht, das wir die ersten Bärchen auf dem Weg (auf denen keiner sitzt) nur schwer getötet bekommen haben (alle CDs), kann sich bestimmt vorstellen, das es mit größeren Gruppen nicht gerade einfacher wird.
Da der Random DD Jäger den Axtwerfer (das wir es überhaupt soweit gebracht haben...) nicht in die Eisfalle bekommen hat, war ich gestunnt und 2 Sekunden später tot.
Im zweiten Versuch ging auch das besser.
Der Boss war überhaupt kein Problem.
Auf dem Weg zum nächsten Boss gab es natürlich die nächsten Wipes. Ich bekomme diese Flammenwirker einfach nie unterbrochen, die sind mir zu schnell. Mit nur 1 CC zieht sich das dann schon stark.

Mein ehemaliger Hassboss war so schwer wie eh und je. Was habe ich gefeiert, als endlich alle Eier frei waren, alle Mobs besiegt und der Boss somit nur noch seine Feuerbomben + die Linie machte. Mein Diszi war oom, ich hatte alles auf CD.

Nun kam ja Neuland für mich.

Es fing damit an, das der Priester die Gruppe aus den 2 großen Mobs aus Versehen mitnahm (die, die man immer umgeht). Der folgende Kampf zog sich eben wie alles bisher. Wieder alles auf CD (wir waren übrigens 2 Stunden dort), wieder hat es irgendwie, aber knapp, gepasst.
Die ersten Luchse bedeuteten nichts Gutes. Mein Tod + Verfall hat die Mobs nicht gespottet, stattdessen hatte ich auf jeden Luchs 250% gelbe Aggro, sie haben innerhalb von 2 Sekunden den Diszi vernascht.
Darauffolgend gab es Battlerezzes, die nächste verreckende Eule...alle Battlerezzes (3 an der Zahl) nun nach der kleinsten Luchsgruppe auf CD.
Die weiteren Gruppen liefen glücklicherweise problemlos.

Der Boss war ein 7 Minuten Actionkampf. Alle CDs waren kurzzeitig frei (und wurden wieder gebraucht), hinterher waren nur noch ich + der Diszi in der letzten Phase übrig, wo es dann noch zu Platzproblemen mit den Heiltotems kam (der hat rund 20 Stück davon gestellt).

Der nächste Boss war wieder etwas ruhiger. Der kann nunmal nicht viel. Wenn er sich dann passenderweise keinen Heiler raussucht, gabs nichtmal was zu unterbrechen.

Nun fehlte noch der Endboss. Natürlich nicht die einfach Bär/Adlervariante, sondern Luchse...Ich hasse Luchse...

Ich band die Adds an mich, doch der Boss hatte besseres vor und vernaschte die ersten DDs. Pünktlich zur nächsten Phase waren alle wieder da...kurzzeitig.
1,5Mio vor Ende stand ich schon allein da. Ich wusste das mit den Blitzen nicht so genau, die anderen erst recht nicht...Ich habe erstmal weiter gemacht, während die Eule auf die grandiose Idee kam, in Heilerspec (Main Heiler) das Ganze mitzuheilen. Als der Boss bei 300000 (Chaos schwitzt sich tot) ankam, fiel beiden auf, das wir vielleicht gar keinen zweiten Versuch benötigen. Es wurde runtergezählt...200000. Jeder Schlag kann mein Ende sein...100000 komm schon komm schon...30000...mein DK Tank bekommt einen 47k Hit ab und fällt zu Boden.

Nächste Runde.
Pünktlich zu den 1,5Mio TP lagen wieder alle 4 im Dreck und ich stand wieder allein da. Ich hab es gepackt. Ich weiß nicht wie...Wieder zählte mein Diszi runter, sodass ich gar nicht mehr auf die TP des Bosses geachtet hatte.
Backpaddelnd (da reicht das) heiß es langsam 450....350...300...200...100

Der Boss lag.
Einziger Kommentar, den ich zu dem Zeitpunkt rausbringen konnte war..."ich zittere gerade".
Ich war fertig mit den Nerven. 1,5Mio Boss TP lang waren meine Trefferpunkte am Nullpunkt.


----------



## Stevesteel (11. August 2011)

Ich war gestern mit meinem Druidentank in ZG/ZA.
Lief locker flockig. Heiler heilte ordentlich, DDler machten fett Schaden und ich fraß kaum welchen. Ohne Wipe und großes gechatte
innerhalb kurzer Zeit durch. So machts Spaß.

@Doofkatze: _Ich band die Adds an mich, doch der Boss hatte besseres vor und vernaschte die ersten DDs.
_Du musst den Boss immer abspotten, wenn er die anderen anfällt, evtl. sind sie dadurch gestorben?
Als Tank sollte das Binden der Adds eigentlich das geringste Problem dort sein._

PS: Eine Frage fällt mir gerade ein, was bedeuten eigentlich die roten leuchtenden Bälle (so flammenartig), die von manchen Gegnern ausgehen, ist mir vor einiger Zeit in
Grim Batol mal aufgefallen.
Evtl. irgendwas helfendes, woran ich was erkennen könnte? ^^
_


----------



## Doofkatze (11. August 2011)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> @Doofkatze: _Ich band die Adds an mich, doch der Boss hatte besseres vor und vernaschte die ersten DDs.
> _Du musst den Boss immer abspotten, wenn er die anderen anfällt, evtl. sind sie dadurch gestorben?
> Als Tank sollte das Binden der Adds eigentlich das geringste Problem dort sein._
> 
> _



Hab ich auch zuletzt gemerkt, aber das war im zweiten Versuch kurz vorm Phasenwechsel (40%)

Mir ist zunächst gar nicht aufgefallen, das ich die Aggro in dem Moment verloren hab. Hinterher hab ich sogar versucht, erst ne Sekunde später abzuspotten, um nicht den vollen Angriff abzubekommen. Es ging nach hinten los, der DD starb.

Bei den Adds hab ich mal gehört, das die unspottbar sind, daher hab ich eher Acht darauf gegeben. Wird mir beim nächsten Mal auf jeden Fall einfacher fallen. Ändert aber nichts daran, das alle Leute immer in der letzten Phase sterben


----------



## Valdrasiala (11. August 2011)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> _PS: Eine Frage fällt mir gerade ein, was bedeuten eigentlich die roten leuchtenden Bälle (so flammenartig), die von manchen Gegnern ausgehen, ist mir vor einiger Zeit in
> Grim Batol mal aufgefallen.
> Evtl. irgendwas helfendes, woran ich was erkennen könnte? ^^
> _



Flammenkugel des Magiers?


----------



## Erynberia (11. August 2011)

Ich hatte auch ein Erlebnis der ganz besonderen Art, aber eigentlich der schönen Art.

Verlorene Stadt der Tol'vir nhc.

Pala-Tank

Holy Priest (meine Wenigkeit)

DK-DD

Mage

Hexer

(wenn ich das noch richtig in Erinnerung habe)



Wir waren auf dem Weg zum ersten Boss und haben erst einmal die Trashmobs beseitigt. Und bei der einen Gruppe direkt vor dem Boss passierte es. DK-DD wird in den Boss gefeart und dieser beteiligte sich dann am Kampf. Ich schaute auf mein Mana, welches ziemlich niedrig war und dachte nur "Okay, wir werden sterben". Aber anstatt aufzugeben, nutzte ich alle CDs, zündete die Notfallheilung, gefolgt von Gebet der Heilung, Kreis der Heilung und Schutzgeist auf den Tank, schickte meinen Schattengeist auf den Boss und zündete Hymne der Hoffnung wegen Manaregeneration. Mein Mana wurde aber irgendwie nicht wirklich mehr und ich dachte schon, okay, das war es. Aber nein... Mit dem letzten Rest Mana (ich hatte nur noch 1 %) fiel der Boss... Ich war am Zittern. Ich hatte nicht daran geglaubt, dass ich es schaffen würde, die Gruppe am Leben zu erhalten, und zwar die gesamte Gruppe, nicht nur Tank und meine Wenigkeit als Heilerin. Das hatte ich vorher auch nie geschafft. Deswegen schaute ich ein wenig ungläubig auf mein Interface. 

Der Rest der Ini verlief, bis auf die üblichen Probleme und leichten Manaproblemen, weil der Tank trotz meines Makros nicht darauf geachtet hat, dass ich zwischendurch mein Mana auffrischen muss, doch recht reibungslos. 

Auch wenn dieser Ini-Gang ziemlich anstrengend war für mich, so war die Gruppe toll. Keine Flames, keine Beschwerden... 



Ich muss noch dazu sagen, dass ich in 90 % der Fälle nette Random-Gruppen habe, die auch eine Begrüßung schreiben und auch zwischendurch mal etwas sagen. Zumindest in den normalen Instanzen. 

Bei den heroischen Instanzen hält sich das so die Waage, obwohl mir da ein negatives Erlebnis noch gut in Erinnerung ist... Und zwar Steinerne Kern heroisch. 

Krieger-Tank

Holy Priest

Krieger-DD

Shadow (meine Wenigkeit dieses Mal)

und noch ein DD, bei dem ich nicht mehr weiß, welche Klasse das war, weil es auch schon zu lange her ist.


Erster Trash... Holy zieht Aggro und stirbt, ich aus Schattengestalt und weitergeheilt und die Holy aufgehoben. Zweite Trash-Gruppe wieder fast das gleiche Spiel. 

Dann kam der erste Boss und ich eröffnet, dass ich das erste Mal in der Ini bin. (Hab vor Level 85 keine Instanzen gemacht und kannte deshalb die Instanz weder auf normal noch auf heroisch.) Das wurde ignoriert. 
Ich wusste also nicht, dass ich mich um den Kristallbeschuss kümmern muss, wurde auch nicht gesagt. Mein Leben ging auch immer weiter in den Keller, das von den anderen Schadensausteilern ebenfalls. Da ich nun selbst Heilerin bin und am Leben bleiben wollte, folgte ich meinem Reflex. Ja, ich weiß, ein Fehler. Aber da wusste ich es noch nicht besser. Auf jeden Fall bekam ich da die "allerschönsten" Beleidigungen von der Holy an den Kopf geworfen, warum ich denn nicht die Kristalle wegmachen würde etc. Und nicht nur ich wurde Opfer der Beleidigungen. Ich habe dann noch einmal darauf hingewiesen, dass ich das erste Mal in der Ini wäre und sie eben deshalb nicht kennen würde. Aber anstatt mir alles zu erklären, machte die Holy weiter mit den Beleidigungen. Und genau nach diesen Beleidigungen verließ die Holy die Gruppe. Kurz darauf der Tank, weil die sich kannten, auch wenn sie nicht in einer Gilde waren. Auch noch von meinem Server... *seufzt* Na ja, die beiden haben bei all meinen Chars einen Platz auf der Igno gefunden. 

Seitdem gehe ich heroische Instanzen lieber nur noch mit mindestens zwei weiteren Leuten aus meiner Gilde. Und wenn wir eine komplette Gildengruppe zusammenbekommen, dann ist es sogar noch besser.


----------



## Metadron72 (11. August 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Bei den Adds hab ich mal gehört, das die unspottbar sind, daher hab ich eher Acht darauf gegeben. Wird mir beim nächsten Mal auf jeden Fall einfacher fallen. Ändert aber nichts daran, das alle Leute immer in der letzten Phase sterben




den boss immer nach dem 2. zerfleischen zurückspotten (deshalb auch kein spot auf die adds, weil du den spot fürn boss brauchst, spottbar wären sie schon aber wie gesagt) , die adds als erstes mit marks killen...tod und verfall ist bei den luchsen buggy, das kannst auch direkt weglassen dort ^^


----------



## vortigaunt (11. August 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Ich bekomme diese Flammenwirker einfach nie unterbrochen, die sind mir zu schnell. Mit nur 1 CC zieht sich das dann schon stark.



Wenn der den Buff hat dann kannst du die eh nie und nimmer kicken. Hau lieber jeden und ich meine JEDEM auf die Finger der magische Effekte von Gegnern bannen kann. Somit is der Flammenwirker selbst im Zweierteam kein Problem mehr.


----------



## Schwagilber (11. August 2011)

Bin kürzlich mal mit zweien meiner Heiler die normalen HC gelaufen, um auf die Schnelle ein 70 Marken zu holen (wegen Zeitmangel). Was man da so erlebt ist nun wirklich heftig.
Es wird in jeglichem aoe stehen gelieben, nichts gekickt (zb DK-Tank und DK-DD mit 1 Unterbrechung im gesamten Ini-Verlauf).
 Alles was an Schaden reinkommen kann, kommt dann natürlich auch, wenn dann ein DD im aoe stirbt wird man noch geflamed, heilt man einen lernresistenten DD dann immer gerade so auf 10 k ^^ wird man noch vom Tank ( der mal Mobgruppen übersicht, die Aggro nicht hält usw) als noob usw tituliert. 
Ein anderes Mal bleiben alle DD`s bei Lord Walden (Ampelboss in BS) stehen und bewegen sich nicht in der grünen Phase.


----------



## KInstinct (12. August 2011)

Junge, da mußt du hart bleiben. Wer imn Dreck steht, der stirbt auch daran. Bin selber Healer (Holy-Priest) und bei mir sterben diese DDs wie die Fliegen. Eine (restliche) gute Gruppe wird auch den Vote-Kick gegen dich ablehnen.


----------



## Velynn (12. August 2011)

Ein paar Erlebnisse der letzten Tage

1. Burg Schattenfang, 1. Boss, war da mit meinem Heal-Pala und zwei Gildenbekanntschaften (beide DDs).
Fuhren alle tollen Schaden sodass nach dem zweiten Würgen sofort die letzte Phase startete, dieser AE Schaden.
Ich konnte so auf die schnelle noch Tank und die Gildies etwas hochheilen, der andere DD und ich mussten leider sterben^^. Kam halt etwas überraschend.

2. ZA, Der Trash auf der Treppe vor Halazzi. 3 Gildies, ein Holy Priest und ich mit meiner Katze. 
Die Gildies haben zuvor alles brav markiert was in den CC gehört. Naja bis auf den Treppen-Trash. Wurde nix markiert und gleich gepullt. Meistens warte ich etwas ab, bis ich erkenne welches Ziel die Gildies gerade angehen (die sind ja oft im Ts unterwegs, zumindest meine Gilde). Während ich am "abwarten" war drückte ich grad meine Prankenhieb-Taste, genau im selben Moment wie der Luchs neben mir zum Schaf wurde und haute ihn so aus dem CC. Daraufhin folgte ein Wipe. Der Heiler schrieb im gleichen Augenblick wie der Gildentank. Tank: Dumm dumm dumm dudu. Heiler: Sorry war grad abgelenkt (oder sowas in der art, ist schon etwas her..). Witzig war, dass beim vierten Boss mein Winterschlaf vom Palatank rausgehaun wurde... Ich steh ja nicht so auf Beleidigungen, aber ich war nahe dran "dumm dümmer pala" zu entgegnen. 
Leider, leider wird man meistens automatisch zum schwarzen Schaf, wenn man mit fremden Gildies unterwegs ist..

3. ZA, Warri-Tank, Verstärker-Schami, Arkan-Mage, Feral-Dudu und ich mit meinem Heal-Pala.
So mein erster ZA-Run als Heiler, habe dies aber nicht angekündigt -ZG lief zuvor ganz gut und den ZA Endboss hatte ich einen Tag zuvor bereits gelegt, lief auch gut. Schon bei der ersten Gruppe hatte jeder die Aggro, bis auf den Tank. So verlief es anfänglich bei allen Gruppe, wobei ich anmerken muss, dass der Tank es von Gruppe zu Gruppe immer besser im Griff hatte. Ich hatte schwer die Vermutung, dass der Tank hier zum ersten Mal sein könnte. Die Rüssi vom Tank war nicht so der brüller (vz's fehlten komplett) und Za-Items hatte er auch keine (so als Hinweis für meinem Verdacht). Zum Glück entschloss der Schami CC einzusetzen und so konnte ich den Warri trotz mangelnder Rüstung heilen und die Aggro blieb -meistens- beim Tank. Hier und da gab es ein paar Tote - die Aggro-Opfer, aber die Bossekämpfe verliefen ganz angenehm, so für den ersten Run, sehr ermutigend =D. Nach dem Endboss flüsterte mich der Tank an: Super Heal! Grazie war mein erster Run in Za als Tank. - Ich wusste es!!!


----------



## Doofkatze (12. August 2011)

Gestern Abend Random ICC. Das 7/12 bereits tot waren, sollten uns nicht kümmern. Ich kannte den Raidlead vom Namen her, aber er kannte mich irgendwie besser. Nachdem ich ihn anflüsterte, kam ein "du weißt aber schon, dass das nhc ist?..."

Aber rein ins Vergnügen. Mein Diszi war mit dabei, ich mit meinem Main (Hexer, 364). Wir blieben dauerhaft flüsternd im Gespräch und lästerten dabei etwas, da alleine die Bosserklärung für den Blutrat "First Target ALLE Kugeln" war.

184k HP nach dem auftauchen in der Instanz. Mit Abstand das beste Equipment hier, darauffolgend mein Diszi (355) und dann irgendwann mal die anderen 8 Personen, mitunter 4-5 Leute unter Stufe 85. Wir immer scherzte ich ein bisschen rum, das ich ja tanken könnte...Plötzlich war ich per Schlachtzug als Maintank makiert Oo

Das die Trashgruppen nicht wirklich gut tankbar für die beiden normalen Tanks waren, lag vielleicht daran, das sie eben noch keine 85 waren und ich mit Metamorphose...Egal, in der zweiten Gruppe habe ich mich zumindest erstmal schlafen gelegt, da Metamorphose offensichtlich immer noch nicht dauerhaft hält.

Mit Full DMG lag der Blutrat nach einer knappen Minute. Ernüchternd fassten die anderen das Ganze zusammen: "Wir ham den gestern nur nich geschafft, weil der Hexer nicht dabei war..." 
...Kurzer Blick auf den Recount...22k DPS...Der Nächste mit 11k DPS...Jup, stimmt. 

Die Blutkönigin war jetzt nicht so spannend. Als ich den Raidlead berichtigt hatte, das man zusammenlaufen muss bei den Strahlen und nicht auseinander, ging sogar das gut.
Der Gebissene legte ganze 15k DPS hin, Ich wieder meine 21k. Auch fertig.

Weiter gings zu Traumwandler. 2 Diszipriester...Könnte spannend werden.

Der Druidentank speccte um, legte sein tolles Healequipment an (oh oh oh 69k Mana) und der Kampf startete. Auf der einen Seite genau 7 Leute. 2 Heiler in den Portalen. Auf der anderen Seite...RÜCHTÜCH...Hexertank. Die Unterdrücker und all das Gesocks war gar nicht so schlimm. Aber die Faulwürmer als Gebrecher zu töten, dauerte immer etwas...
Obwohl irgendwie nichts so richtig funktionierte...Alle Heiler heilten ihre 10k HPS auf Traumwandler und dieser war eben irgendwann vollgeheilt.

Sindragosatrash. Jeder, wirklich JEDER der mich kennt, kennt auch meine Affinität zu diesem Trash. Übliches Spiel: Beide Gruppen werden zusammengezogen, Schild auf den ollen Hexer, der bombt das mit 250k DPS weg. Oder auch nicht. Man kann schließlich auch beide Gruppen trotz MEHRFACHER Ansage von einander getrennt lassen und diesen Kampf etwas in die Länge ziehen.
Danach dann mal erst den linken Drachen, danach Raufang, das würde man schließlich immer so machen ("warum rede ich eigentlich noch? Die wissen doch eh alles besser").

Sindragosa. Das berühmte "Totenkopf LINKS, Kreuz RECHTS". Die Marks? Direkt an der Wand links, direkt an der Wand rechts. Raushauen? "macht bitte Autohit auf die Eisgräber".

Ich sag es mal so...Wirklich jedes Eisgrab war offensichtlich mit einem Totenkopf makiert und Autohit war leicht missverständlich. Mein Diszi wurde wütend. Er durfte wirklich alles gegenheilen. 

Die letzte Phase war sogar so toll: Ich kam ins Eisgrab (der bisher jeden in P2 aus dem Eisgrab befreit hat, da NIEMAND anderes das überhaupt angegriffen hat) und durfte mich mittels Teufelsjäger + meinem Diszipriest wieder selbst befreien. Wirklich JEDER hat irgendwas anderes gemacht, als diese Eisgräber, trotz Ansage, überhaupt anzufassen.

Zwischenzeitlich durfte ich sogar mal wieder mehrere Leute aus den Gräbern holen, da eben doch keiner auf die Eisgräber geachtet hat.

Der LK-Kampf besorgte mich etwas. Aber erstmal was viel cooleres. 7 Leute stehen oben. Der Jäger, der nicht im TS war, spricht Fordring an...Ruhestein, keine Lust zu wipen. Flug Richtung Nordend, zwischendurch ein "wo bleibt ihr??" und ein "nu macht ma hinne". Mehr und mehr stellte sich heraus, das der Typ ein Troll war. Er schrieb nur noch Müll (mit Rechtschreibfehlern), hüpfte ungeduldig durch die Gegend. Ein kurzer Blick auf seine Erfolge (sowas mache ich natürlich, da kommt ja kein anderer drauf) enthüllte, das er noch nicht in EINEM einzigen Schlachtzug war.
Da nicht nur sein Headset "kaputt" war und er deshalb nicht ins TS wollte, sondern auch sein TS "kaputt" war, entschlossen wir uns, ihn freundlich zu entfernen.

Ich machte ihn darauf aufmerksam, während andere immer wieder versuchten, ihn doch noch dazu zu bewegen, ins TS zu kommen "lad es dir doch erneut runter..." Das dieser Typ leicht gefährlich war, verstanden die Wenigsten.

Nach ausdrücklicher Erklärung der misslichen Lage ("Für den LK sollte man schon TS haben") und nach einer ellenlangen Diskussion, kickte der Raidlead endlich den Typen, der direkt nochmal Fordring ansprach und dann den Ruhestein nahm.

Wir taten selbiges und flogen nochmal von Sturmwind gen Eiskrone.

Mittlerweile waren wir nur noch zu 8. Ein DD war nach einiger Zeit gefunden, den anderen DD stellte einer "meiner" Jäger aus der Gilde.
LK-Erklärung (wieder einige Fehler, aber es steckte schon viel drin).

Das ein Kommentar fehlte, die Valkyre zu verlangsamen und betäuben, ist erst später aufgefallen, als mein Diszipriester nach außen getragen wurde...

Einige Minuten später lag der Lichkönig (leicht unverdient) und alle haben sich "gefreut".

Also ich hab erstmal genug davon. Das Durchschnittsalter lag bei ca. 16-19 Jahren (wohlgemerkt, ich, wie auch mein Diszipriester (ü40) haben den Schnitt leicht nach oben gezogen), ganz viele tolle Halbstarke, die von ihrem LK 25 HC Kill "erzählten" (ich war der Einzige, der den Bezwinger des gefallenen Königs hatte), die uns versicherten, diesen Troll Jäger (nicht die Rasse, das Verhalten) zu flamen, Tickets zu schreiben...
Wir beide waren nicht nur einmal am überlegen, den Raid in der Gilde fortzusetzen. Diese allerletzte Chance nachdem verschwinden des Trolls haben wir aber schließlich genutzt...


----------



## Tomratz (12. August 2011)

Mal was absolut peinliches von Gestern.

Bis zum Raidbeginn war noch Zeit, also hab ich meine Heiligpriesterin für ne normale HC-Ini angemeldet.

Kurz darauf der Invite -> Hdu.

Nachdem der Ladebalken durch war und ich in der Ini stand, brav gegrüsst, durchgebuffed und Richtung erste Mobgruppe marschiert.

Vom Tank kam noch der Hinweis dass er diese Ini das erste Mal tankt, fand ich gut, da konnte man sich entsprechend drauf einstellen, sowohl als Heiler als auch die DD.

Es wurde auch schön markiert und CC genutzt, so dass die erste Mobgruppe kein grosses Problem darstellte.

Der Tank fraß allerdings ziemlich Schaden, so dass ich mich erst mal hinsetzen und was trinken musste. Das hat er wohl übersehen, denn auf einmal sah ich, wie sein Lebensbalken nach links sauste. So schnell ich konnte lief ich der Gruppe hinterher, hab ihm (als holy) erst mal einen Schild und den Schutzgeist draufgehauen, es nutzte aber nix mehr -> Wipe.

Im Hineinlaufen kam von einem DD, "Heiler war noch nicht da", ich schrieb gleichzeitig, dass Regel Nr. 1 ist, ohne Heiler nicht zu pullen (das ganze mit ^^, damit man erkennen konnte dass ich nicht böse war).

Da ist es dann passiert, plötzlich dunkler Bildschirm und danach auf dem Desktop mit der Nachricht "Updates werden konfiguriert, ihr Computer wird heruntergefahren, bitte schalten Sie nicht aus".

Ich Depp hatte vergessen die Updatefunktion von Windoof auszuschalten und meine Kiste machte gerade in dem Moment ein Update  

Bis ich dann wieder online war, fand ich mich in SW wieder, die Gruppe hatte verständlicherweise angenommen dass ich mich mit einem vorgetäuschen DC aus der Gruppe mogeln wollte.

Falls jemand aus der Gruppe Gestern mitliest, tut mir echt leid, ich war einfach zu doof, Windows die updaterei zu verbieten.


Ein positives hatte das Ganze allerdings doch noch; das mit dem Updaten konnte mir dann im Raid nicht passieren


----------



## Valdrasiala (12. August 2011)

Tomratz schrieb:


> Ein positives hatte das Ganze allerdings doch noch; das mit dem Updaten konnte mir dann im Raid nicht passieren



Mir isses vor 2-3 Wochen passiert. Direkt bei Lord Ryolith (oder wie man den schreibt). Wie gut dass ich Heiler bin und gerade dort jeder Heal gebraucht wird. War natürlich besonders super, dass es sich um das Servicepack von Windoofs 7 handelte, welches EWIG dauert... Bin schnell auf den Lappi geswitcht und habe ich gefühlter 640*480 Auflösung gespielt, da der nicht soooooo gut für Spiele geeignet ist.


----------



## Tomratz (12. August 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Mir isses vor 2-3 Wochen passiert. Direkt bei Lord Ryolith (oder wie man den schreibt). Wie gut dass ich Heiler bin und gerade dort jeder Heal gebraucht wird. War natürlich besonders super, dass es sich um das Servicepack von Windoofs 7 handelte, welches EWIG dauert... Bin schnell auf den Lappi geswitcht und habe ich gefühlter 640*480 Auflösung gespielt, da der nicht soooooo gut für Spiele geeignet ist.




Da bin ich ja beruhigt, dass sowas nicht nur mir passiert  

Ausweichen auf den Schlepptop geht bei mir überhaupt nicht, das Teil ist zu alt und die GraKa nicht in der Lage, vernünftig
WoW zu spielen.

Hat aber auch was Gutes, da komm ich im Urlaub wenigstens nicht auf die Idee, WoW zu süchteln und vermeide Krach mit der Verlobten


----------



## Valdrasiala (12. August 2011)

Tjo Tomratz, mein Lappi ist auch zu alt, aber naja, was tut man nicht alles für seinen guten Ruf als Heiler  Dass ich da trotzdem meine 11k Heilung gebracht habe trotz Ruckelei³ hat mich auch gewundert. ^^

Drückt mir die Daumen für heute abend, dass genug Gildies für Zul-Heros da sind. Habe eigentlich wenig Lust, hier wieder von negativen Dingen berichten zu müssen... Mir hat das gestern am Nachmittag schon gereicht im Düsterbruch Nord. Zu Classic-Zeiten war ich da fast jeden Tag, glaube der Ogerkönig kannte schon meinen Namen. Und heute sind die Mobs (auch wegen des geringeren Levels) weniger anspruchsvoll. Dass dort ein Jäger wild durch die Instanz rennt und alles bodypullt, was nicht niet- und nagelfest ist, hat mir gestern schon wieder eine etwas schlechtere Laune verursacht. Und dass der "Tank" nicht die Aggro halten konnte (Paladin mit Zweihandschwert, willkommen im Olymp der Bobs!) und ich mit meinem Magier wiedermal alles mögliche machen mußte (Sheep, einfrieren etc), naja... das war dann der Rest einer waaaaahnsinnig tollen Instanz.


----------



## Alterac123 (12. August 2011)

Gestern:

Ich suchte gen 20 Uhr Abends im Hc nach einem Tank, der mir za/zg tankt und dafür mit 100 Gold entlohnt wird. 
Zuerst dachte ich, dass sich keiner meldete und wollte grad wieder umloggen als ich einen Wisper bekam:" Ich tanke dir die Hero". 
Wir meldeten uns an und wurden sofort in die Ini geportet.
Es waren dabei:

Feral (ich)
Frost Dk
Tank Warri
Heilig Priester
Jäger.

Der Warri Tank fragte zugleich ob wir einen Timerun machen wollten und alle willigten ein, so reiteten wir durch die erste Mobgruppe durch, links und dann in Richtung erster Boss, es lief alles wirklich gut und die Mobs fielen wie Fliegen.
Es ging beim ersten Boss zwar nicht jeder an die weißen Vögel aber wir hatten immernoch genug Zeit. Ohne den armen Gefangenen aus dem Käfig zu holen, ritten wir gleich weiter und der vom Tank angesetzte Mark für den CC wurde jedesmal eingehalten und sogar ich habe Wucherwurzeln gezündet. Soweit sogut außer ein-zwei Mal brauchte der Healer keine Reggpausen und wir standen schon vor dem 3ten Boss. Dort ist zwar der Dk gestorben aber was solls, schnell gerezzt nach dem Fight und weiter geritten. Die Luchsgruppen haben wir immer zuzweit gepullt und ich hatte wohl an die geschätzten 30k dps durch meinen Prankenhieb. 
Zu meinem Glück hatten wir im Bosskampf beim 4ten Boss noch 4min Zeit , bis das Event auslief.
Den Bären habe ich im Übrigen auch gewonnen .
Der Rest verlif relativ unspecktakuler aber wir verabschiedeten uns herzlich.


----------



## Tomratz (12. August 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Tjo Tomratz, mein Lappi ist auch zu alt, aber naja, was tut man nicht alles für seinen guten Ruf als Heiler  Dass ich da trotzdem meine 11k Heilung gebracht habe trotz Ruckelei³ hat mich auch gewundert. ^^




Na ja, mein Schleppi ist überhaupt nicht aufs spielen ausgelegt, so dass ich es schon zu BC-Zeiten aufgegeben hab, mit dem Teil WoW zu spielen.

Jetzt mach ich bis zum Urlaubsbeginn (24.8.) mal nur noch Hero Instanzen (Raid ist immer Donnerstags und nächsten Donnerstag ist Mitarbeiterfest bei uns in der Firma), danach kanns dann wieder losgehen mit Raids, wir lowbobs machen ja eh noch im T11 Content rum.

Und klar drück ich die Daumen @ Valdrasiala


----------



## Teysha (12. August 2011)

Nun, als ich vor ein paar Wochen ( ok, Monaten ) WoW spielte, war ich mit ner RND-Gruppe in Tol'Vir. Der erste Satz mit "Ey Mage sheep X!" gab für mich den Ausschlag nichts mehr in der Ini zu machen. Ich schrieb" Mit einem "Bitte" überlege ich es mir.", daraufhin kamen erstmal eine Welle von Flames a la "Rofl!" "Vollpfosten", gefolgt von "Mach jetzt, noob!". 

Ich dachte mir "Nö, du machst jetzt gar nichts mehr", setzte mich auf den Boden und schaute zu. Weitere Flames kamen und mir wurde erzählt, was ich im RL denn mache. Also laut denen hab ich keine Freunde und bin Arbeitslos. Naja, whatever. Ich blieb weiterhin sitzen - denn sie konnten mich noch nicht kicken  Gab eine 15 minütige Zeitsperre und erst wenn die abgelaufen ist, konnten sie mich kicken. Zwischendurch versuchte der TAnk mir die Aggro der Mobgruppe zu übertragen, aber ich hatte ja Unsichtbarkeit ^.^ 

Nach den 15 Minuten wurde ich gekickt, doch zuvor gab es noch einige "coole" Sprüche zum Abschluss. Irgendwie machen das einige Spieler gern, um das letzte Wort zu haben und sich "cool" zu fühlen. Ganz schön kindisch. Mir war es das wert.


Mich kotzt es einfach an, dass man nicht den Namen des Spielers sagt, sondern die Klasse. Und anstatt höflich zu fragen/Anweisungen zu geben, kommen Befehle mit Ausrufezeichengewittern -.- So etwas lasse ich mir nicht gefallen, sry. Es geht sich ums Prinzip und vor allem um Respekt. Ich bin bald Erzieher und bringe Kindern diese "Werte" mit auf dem Weg - zur Not mache ich das auch in WoW. Einfach damit ICH für mich ein gutes Gefühl habe und wissend, dass ich das Richtige tat 

Naja, spiele eh kein WoW mehr und werde es auch nicht mehr, aber das wird mir noch ewig in Erinnerung bleiben


----------



## Xiin (12. August 2011)

Teysha schrieb:


> Naja, spiele eh kein WoW mehr und werde es auch nicht mehr, aber das wird mir noch ewig in Erinnerung bleiben


Jop, dagegen sind die Inis in Rift (vom Verhalten der Spieler her) ne echte Abwechslung. (KEIN Sarkassmus!)


----------



## Blackout1091 (12. August 2011)

Xiin schrieb:


> Jop, dagegen sind die Inis in Rift (vom Verhalten der Spieler her) ne echte Abwechslung. (KEIN Sarkassmus!)



fragt sich wielange noch und idioten gibt es überall.

Viele sollten sich auch mal an die eigenen Nase fassen.
Z.b letzen ZA gewesen.

1. Boss : Hunter macht 5k dps mit relativ guten Gear. (boss ging nochmal gut )

Der Healer sagt hey Hunter is ja wohl ein witz da mache ich als healer ja mehr dmg.

Dann sagte er : fang du an richtig zu healen dann mach ich auch dmg blabla..
rest spar ich mir 

Ich meine ich kann ja auch wohl erwarten , dass jmd der sich für eine heroische Instanz anmeldet und 85 ist wenigens ein bissl seine Klasse beherrscht oder ?

Ich kann den healer verstehen. Meistens halte ich mich bei sowas immer raus , weil WoW soll ja Spaß machen aber es wird halt ein ewiger Teufelskreis bleiben.
Entweder du kannst damit leben , dass leute kritik üben oder das es teiwleise idioten gibt oder du setzt dich in die ecke und weinst.
So wie manche es hier machen


----------



## Nisbo (13. August 2011)

Teysha schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Mich kotzt es einfach an, dass man nicht den Namen des Spielers sagt, sondern die Klasse. Und anstatt höflich zu fragen/Anweisungen zu geben, kommen Befehle mit Ausrufezeichengewittern -.- So etwas lasse ich mir nicht gefallen, sry. Es geht sich ums Prinzip und vor allem um Respekt. Ich bin bald Erzieher und bringe Kindern diese "Werte" mit auf dem Weg - zur Not mache ich das auch in WoW. Einfach damit ICH für mich ein gutes Gefühl habe und wissend, dass ich das Richtige tat
> 
> Naja, spiele eh kein WoW mehr und werde es auch nicht mehr, aber das wird mir noch ewig in Erinnerung bleiben



Also so schlimm finde ich das auch nicht wenn man mit der Klasse angesprochen wird, gibt einfach zu viele Spieler mit einem Sonderzeichenwirrwar und jedes mal den Spieler anklicken um dann %t nutzen zu können ist teilweise nervig wenn im Fight ist. Vorher beschränke ich mich auch auf "Mond sheep pls" im Fight dann nur noch "nachsheepen" da fehlt mir einfach die Zeit um Romane zu schreiben ala "Lieber Magier Télíbíèsorà hättest Du die Güte das soeben ausgelaufene von Dir gesetzte Schaf freundlicherweise nachzusheepen ?"

OK das ist jetzt übertrieben 
Sachen wie "Alter ey setz gefälligs nen schaf du noob" tun nicht wirklich not.

Evtl bin ich es ja nur von der BW gewöhnt mich da eher kurz auszudrücken ^^


----------



## Teysha (14. August 2011)

Nisbo schrieb:


> Also so schlimm finde ich das auch nicht wenn man mit der Klasse angesprochen wird, gibt einfach zu viele Spieler mit einem Sonderzeichenwirrwar und jedes mal den Spieler anklicken um dann %t nutzen zu können ist teilweise nervig wenn im Fight ist. Vorher beschränke ich mich auch auf "Mond sheep pls" im Fight dann nur noch "nachsheepen" da fehlt mir einfach die Zeit um Romane zu schreiben ala "Lieber Magier Télíbíèsorà hättest Du die Güte das soeben ausgelaufene von Dir gesetzte Schaf freundlicherweise nachzusheepen ?"
> 
> OK das ist jetzt übertrieben
> Sachen wie "Alter ey setz gefälligs nen schaf du noob" tun nicht wirklich not.
> ...



Ist auch nicht so tragisch, aber ich ziehe gerne Vergleiche. Wenn du dich in der "realen " Welt bewegst, möchtest du auch mit deinem NAmen angesprochen werden ( ob nun Vor- oder Nachname ) und nicht mit "Hi afrikaner/deutscher oder Bäcker/Klempner". Es geht sich um das Prinzip. 

Und diese Entwicklung nahm ihren Anfang, als das Instanztool kam. Auf den Servern gab es davor einen Channel für Gruppensuche und darüber wurde gesucht. Das dauerte sicherlich lange, aber!! da es Serverintern war, hatte jeder einen Ruf, den er verlieren konnte. Kaum jemand benahm sich daneben, denn das sprach sich rasend schnell um. Als das Tool kam, wurde es Serverübergreifend und schon gab es eine gewisse Anonymität ( gibt es ja eh schon im Internet ). Schon benahm sich jeder Zweite wie ein Vollpfosten - wieso auch freundlich sein, wenn ich die Spieler eh nicht mehr wieder sehe?


----------



## Arawina (14. August 2011)

gestern abend erst um 22:30 zum Spielen gekommen, da dacht ich mir ich geh noch schnell ne alte HC - also angemeldet und instant inv. Schwarzfelshöhlen. Der Tank hatte wohl keinen Bock auf diese Instanz so spät am Abend und verabschiedete sich wortlos gleich zu Beginn. Die DDs ließen sich davon nicht beirren und liefen mal schön nach vorne über die erste Brücke um dort zu campieren. In weiter Ferne taucht die Pat auf und läuft gemütlich auf die Gruppe zu. Keiner bewegt sich. Ich wollte gerade was in den Chat schreiben - zack hatte der Mage (hätte aber auch jeder andere dd sein können, da sie auf einem Haufen standen) auch schon die Pat am Arsch. Als Heal alle Register gezogen und es irgendwie geschafft, dass keiner starb. Dann schrieb ich noch etwas in der Richtung: "Wenn der Tank die Gruppe verlässt könnt ihr schon ein paar Schritte zurückgehen wenn die Pat auf euch zuspaziert" und verließ darauf ebenfalls die Gruppe da ich mir Corla und den letzten Boss mit solchen Leuten echt nicht antun wollte. Ganz ehrlich: was hat sich jeder dieser 3 Leute gedacht, als er die langsam marschierende Pat auf sich zugehen sah?

1.) Ach, die kommen nicht bis zu mir
2.) Bis die da sind ist eh ein neuer Tank gefunden
3.) Bewegungstasten? Wo sind die?
4.) Wer braucht denn schon nen Tank
5.) Ich will heut mal den Heiler ärgern


----------



## Narmorus (14. August 2011)

So, bei mir haben sich einige Geschichten angestaut, die ich jetzt doch gleich mal aufs virtuelle Papier bringe.


1. Geschichte(schon länger her

Rnd ini mit nem Kumpel um sein Gear n wenig aufzuhübschen.Nhc.

Ich melde an als Tank instantinv und HdU.

Setup 

Kriegertank (ich)

Shadow[zumindest vorerst(mein Kumpel)]

holypriest (auch nur vorerst) 

Hunter 

und den letzten hab ich vergessen.




Also die Instanz beginnt man begrüßt sich, nur der Hunter schweigt.

Die Frage ob CC von Nöten ist wird bejat(schreibt man das so?)

Also ich setze Mind Control Eisfalle und Frosch (stimmt ja n Shami war der letzte!)
so dass nur noch einer (der Dicke überbleibt)

Hunter beginnt mit Eisfalle (cc wurde noch als aggro gesehen) 
Shami froggt und mein kumpel mach MC

Der hunter jedoch hat nicht nur ne Eisfalle sondern auch nen Multishot rausgehauen. Naja kann ja mal passieren, ne? sofort losgecharget und die Gruppe lag recht problemlos, bis auf die Tatsache das unser Heiler danach fast oom war. also mana gereggt und weiter. 

Nächste Gruppe dasselbe, ich schreibe den Hunter an was das solle denn sogar den Nachgefroggten hat er nochmal rausgehauen OHNE Multishot. Keine Antwort. Okay weiter, die 2 Trashmobs sind schnell gemacht dann zum ersten Boss. Frage ob alle den kennen wird bejaht (nochmal wie schreibt man das?) also shadow und Hunter für die Schalter eingeteilt der heiler sollte einen der beiden wieder hochziehen. klappt auch ganz gut bis auf der Tatsache das unser Freund mit Pfeil und Bogen oben geblieben is. Also bin ich runter, darauf wird natürlich fix mit nem Flame reagiert. Kopf-> Tisch. Aber da man ja nett ist lässt man das ganze unkommentiert und macht weiter. Dann mein Fail nicht aufs Heilermana gekuckt in die Nächste grp rein. man überlebt mit müh und Not und allen CDs. Ich entschuldige mich, und weiter gehts.

Nachdem wir n paarmal am Trash gewiped waren (diesmal nicht wegen mir) fragte ich den heiler ob er meinen Kumpel heilen lassen möchte. Es ging minimal besser aber wenigstens Wipefrei  Nächster Boss das Wüstenskelett. Alle sitzen brav auf dem Kamel, außer dem Hunter. (unser einziger Toter in dem Fight)

Naja, also weiter in der großen Kammer mit den Troggs hat er die nächste Glanzleistung vollbracht. 

Kämpfen mit dem linken ele ca. 50% der Hunter rennt weg. Eine üble Vorahnung tritt in meinen Verstand. Ele hat 25% Hunter kommt mit gefühlten 2000 Troggs und dem anderen ele am arsch und stellt sich gleich neben unserem Heiler tot.  mit müh und ächz und not hab ich das grade noch überlebt. Alle anderen nicht so wirklich. Massenress weiter inzwischen versuche ich den Hunter zu kicken. (alles was recht is aber sowas...) Abgelehnt. Ich Frage  unseren ehemaligen Heiler ob er dagegen gestimmt hätte. ja hatt er weil der Hunter am meisten Dmg fährt. Da dachte ich nur, wow sowas is mir noch nie untergekommen vorallem da der Hunter unseren ehemaligen Healer derbe geflamed hatte. Tja so quält man sich durch die ini bis zu dem Typ mit dem Shadowcrash (oder der Dame?) unser Hunter sieht ihn fliegen und geht Backpaddelnd da raus. wird natürlich getroffen und is Tot. nach dem üblichen geflame gings dann weiter zum Endboss. Rajh oder so, mittlerweile zu 4t! unser Shami is abgehauen. 

Gepullt gekämpft gestorben.Warum? Unser lieber Hunter mit seinem schönen Pet hatte sich genau in den Feuerwind gestellt und unser Healer beim Versuch den Hunter zu retten, der hat sich auch selbst entzündet. Tja nächster try. Hunter stirbt wurde NICHT geheilt als er im Wind war und der Boss lag trotz des geflames des Hunters.

Sowas anstrengendes mach ich NIE wieder mit!

so das war die erste morgen folgt eventuell die 2te


----------



## Landray (14. August 2011)

Heute HdU non-hero. Der Tank, der Heal und ein DD kamen aus einer Gilde. Ich und der 3te DD (Schurke) wurden dazugewürfelt. 

Es fing damit an, dass der Schurke pullte und es endlose Diskussionen über Skills der verschiedenen Klassen gab und man fing an sich zu beleidigen (Tank und Schurke). Nach einer gewissen Zeit haben wir es dann zum ersten Boss (Anhuur) geschafft. Der Tank versuchte uns über CAPS verstehen zu geben, dass wir ALLE ZUSAMMEN LINKS RUNTERSPRINGEN sollen. Naja, der Schurke hat dann wieder angefangen zu diskutieren, sich über die Caps aufzuregen und uns über seine Ansichten über Inis aufgeklärt.
Wir sind dann irgendwann los. (Nach erneutem beCAPSt werden..)
......
Später dann (der Schurke hatte uns inzwischen verlassen, wer dazukam weiß ich nicht mehr) hatte der Gilden-DD (siehe oben) einen DC und wurde gekickt. Vor Anraphet (da wo die vier Elementare sind) ist dann der Tank mit dem Heal verschwunden mit den Worten "Wartet hier, wir sind gleich wieder da." Ja...ok... 
.....
Irgendwann kamen sie auch wieder und mit dem neudazugekommenen Schami-DD ging es (kurz) weiter. Nach dem letzten Elementar, also kurz vor dem Bosskampf, blieb der Tank stehen und verkündete: "Einer von den DDs muss gehen, wir wollen mit der Gilde lvl 3 (oder so, keine Ahnung mehr) haben und dafür müssen wir hier 3 in der Gruppe sein."
Ich dachte (und schrieb) "Ist das dein Ernst?"
Antwort: "Klar! Also wer geht?"
Keiner sagt was.
Heal: "Der Schami muss gehen."
Ich war schon am Rechtsklicken aufs Character-Icon für Gruppen-Leave und lese noch so "Warum ich?" "Weil du low bist" (Er war 84)
....

Unglaublich.... Also ich habe in 4 Jahren zocken ja schon viel Geflame und Dummschwätzerei und alles Mögliche andere erlebt, aber DAZU fiel mir dann echt nix ein... Wie dreist! Man muss isch überlegen, dass wir zwischendurch 2 Mal einen neuen DD gesucht haben. DA hätten Heal und Tank doch mal in der Gilde fragen können, oder? Warum sucht man einen DD, nur um ihn nach 2 min wieder kicken zu wollen? Hammer... 

Naja, direkt danach war ich noch mal in der selben Ini und alles war gut :-D Das hat mich ein bißchen beruhigt :-)


----------



## Nisbo (14. August 2011)

Teysha schrieb:


> Ist auch nicht so tragisch, aber ich ziehe gerne Vergleiche. Wenn du dich in der "realen " Welt bewegst, möchtest du auch mit deinem NAmen angesprochen werden ( ob nun Vor- oder Nachname ) und nicht mit "Hi afrikaner/deutscher oder Bäcker/Klempner". Es geht sich um das Prinzip.
> 
> Und diese Entwicklung nahm ihren Anfang, als das Instanztool kam. Auf den Servern gab es davor einen Channel für Gruppensuche und darüber wurde gesucht. Das dauerte sicherlich lange, aber!! da es Serverintern war, hatte jeder einen Ruf, den er verlieren konnte. Kaum jemand benahm sich daneben, denn das sprach sich rasend schnell um. Als das Tool kam, wurde es Serverübergreifend und schon gab es eine gewisse Anonymität ( gibt es ja eh schon im Internet ). Schon benahm sich jeder Zweite wie ein Vollpfosten - wieso auch freundlich sein, wenn ich die Spieler eh nicht mehr wieder sehe?



OK ist zwar Offtopic aber dazu noch ganz kurz ein Kommentar von mir ^^
Ich war 13,5 Jahre in der Luftfahrt tätig und bin jetzt in er Raumfahrt seit fast 2 Jahren und da reden/redeten wir uns nur mit dem Posten an, ist den anderen ja auch egal ob da jetzt Meier, Schulze oder Schmidt am anderen Ende sitzt *g* Bei den privaten Gesprächen natürlich mich den normalen Namen. Aber ich verstehe schon was Du meinst, es ist halt alles etwas unpersönlicher geworden.

OK back to Topic, hatte jetzt 1 Monat Urlaub und dazu noch gar nicht geschrieben. Ein paar Sachen sind mir noch in Erinnerung.
Glaube es war letzte Woche, naja so in etwa da wurde nach dem U25 av run gesucht. Da mir noch Yogg +1 fehlte weil ich damals zum Ende von LK aufgehört hatte und danach nur 2 mal Gruppen dafür gefunden hatte die sich dann aber bei Yogg so dumm angestellt haben das wie auf Destromath üblich nach 2 Whipes abgebrochen wurde habe ich mich als Heal gemeldet.

OK Raidlead spammt dauernd TS, dazu habe ich dann noch geschrieben ist schon hilfreich für Yogg wenn es einer nicht kennt und mich eigentlich drüber gefreut das wir das mit TS machen da ich in U25 ja nicht einen ganzen Abend verbringen möchte.

Gut alle angekommen in Ulduar und der RL meldet sich zu Wort:
"Da das ja ein AV run ist geht sämtlicher Loot an mich"
wovon vorher aber nichts gesagt wurde. Bis dato war mir auch noch nicht aufgefallen das der RL erst 80 war ^^

Die ersten fragen "Die Splitter auch" --> "Ja alles"
ok einige sind dann raus und es wurden neue gesucht.

Mir persönlich ist das egal wenn ich das AV bekomme also für mich noch alles bestens, bis auf das meine Freundin (spielt auch wow) schon die Nase gerümpft hat als sie den RL im TS (war auf laut) gehört hat.

Die Stimmung im TS war nicht gerade die beste weil jeder Satz vom RL mit einem Desinteresse gesprochen wurde und dazu noch in einer monotonen Stimmlage incl Säufzer am Ende.
Ihm schien alles zuviel zu sein, also das er den gesamten Loot einsteckt war ihm wohl zu anstrengend.

Inzwischen habe ich mich schon mit einem der Tanks per /w köstlich erheitert was da so alles gesagt wurde bzw wie der RL die Stimmung runtergezogen hat.
Meine Freundin mochte schon gar nicht mehr zuhören.

Den Vogel hat er dann beim General abgeschossen.
Normalerweise ja alle Heiler in den General rein, zumindest kannte ich und die anderen das noch von lvl 80 her, aber ok er wollte es anders.

7 Ranges / Heiler zu mir und hier warten, wurde auch umgesetzt, wir sind da hin und haben gewartet, dann wurde eingeteilt, Spieler X und Y mitkommen, hie rund da hinstellen, soweit ja OK, dann hat er wohl die Übersicht verloren und hat uns angemeckert warum nicht alle Range/Heiler zu ihm kommen und warum die anderen da stehen bleiben wo sie stehen sollten.

Das war dann das einzige mal wo ich im TS mal was gesagt habe ala "Wir haben nur das gemacht was Du gesagt hast" (genauen Wortlaut weis ich nicht mehr) nur mein Ton war da obwohl ich normalerweise ein ruhiger Typ bin nicht wirklich der sanfteste von der Betonung (natürlich keine Fäkaliensprache) Es haben sich dann noch ein paar andere zu Wort gemeldet.

Kann ich echt schlecht wiedergeben, auf jeden Fall war die Stimmung im Keller als dann der RL anfing zu beleidigen, rummaulen und am Ende sagte "Ich geh dann erstmal was essen"
Naja nach 5 min war er dann doch wieder da und dann haben wir auch verstanden was er wollte, im Halbkreis aufstellen ^^

Bei Yogg dann eine ganz neue Technik, aber die hat super funktioniert und kannte ich so noch nicht, alle in die Mitte zu Sara stellen.
Auf jeden Fall Yogg+0 geschafft, da war es dann auch verkraftbar das wir so eine miese Stimmung hatten.

Ich nicht wirklich was zum lachen gewesen, eher traurig wenn man drüber nachdenkt.
Ich tippe mal drauf der der RL eine Krankheit hatte welche sich darin auswirkt permanent ausfallend zu werden bzw überlastet zu sein.
Ich weis nur eins, wenn ich die Stimme nochmal im TS höre bin ich sofort raus.

----

Andere Sache ich war rdm in ZA gelandet, das übliche "timed" kam und der Tank stürmte los, die beiden großen Adds oben incl den kleinen umgehauen, direkt links runter und unten nicht nach links abgebogen sondern gerade aus durch um Frösche zu entzaubern und danach die Gruppe zu verlassen. Also sowas freches bzw so ein Charakterschwein habe ich noch nie gesehen.

----

Todesmienen, ich dachte mir schon oh jeee aber egal ich war als Bär unterwegs und los gings bis zum Schnitter ^^
Da meldete sich ein Schurke "Wie geht der Boss" ich also kurz erklärt und war froh das er sich gemeldet hatte und auch bei den Bossen vorher so durchgekommen ist ohne was zu sagen.

Dann die übliche Frage "Wer macht den Schnitter" 
nach einiger Zeit erklärte sich dann der Top DD der Ini ein DK bereit aber sagte auch das er ne Weile das nicht mehr gemacht hatte.
OK 1 Whipe und dann lag er, bis auf das der Schurke bei beiden Trys tod war aber das ist da ja zu erwarten wenn man den Boss noch nicht so gut kennt.

Also alles weitere erklärt das jetzt der Schurke vor jedem Boss sagte das er das 1. mal hier ist und wir kurz erklären sollen.
Alles kein Problem. Beim Event war ja zu erwarten das man da stirbt wenn man das nicht kennt *g* aber egal, Vanessa noch innerhalb der AV Zeit angegriffen.

Das einzige was jetzt an dem Run erwähnenswert ist, ist das der Schurke da kein AV (für die komplette ini) bekommen hat, also entweder hatte er vorher gelogen oder der Char war von einem Geschäft namens "IhBäh"

----

Ansonsten bin ich gerade dabei mir noch einen Schurken hochzuspielen (meucheln) und habe dabei festgestellt (bin jetzt 71) das sämtliche Low Inis einfach nix für die Skillung sind da man erst mit 80 den Dolchfächer bekommt und fast seit anfang an nur gebombt wird, da freut man sich nur wenn man mal einen Kombopunkt auch nutzen kann, Boss DMG schauts dann natürlich anders aus falls der mal ausnahmsweise so lange lebt bin man eine Rota durch hat ^^

Das beste was mir da passiert ist beim leveln ist das ich von einem Tank angeflamet wurde weil ich gekickt habe, das war so ein imba roxxor Tank gewesen der dann danach gleich mal auf Ignore gelandet ist da er immer weiter geflamet hat.

----

Noch eine andere Sache, wieder rdm angemeldet so das man die extra XP und den Sack bekommt und bin in der Höllenfeuerzitadelle gelandet, soweit ja nichts besonderes nur einem Spieler schien die Ini nicht zu gefallen und wollte permanent direkt in die Sklavenunterkünfte rein, warum auch immer er sich dann nicht vorher dafür angemeldet hatte. Ich für meinen Teil wollte die XP und den Beutel haben und habe deswegen abgelehnt was zu weiteren permanenten Versuchen führte.

Dann wurde ich von ihm aufgefordert zu gehen was ich damit verneinte das ich wegen ihm doch keinen 30 Min Debuff nehme.
Den anderen war es dann zu bunt gewesen und die sind gegangen und ich konnte denjenigen kicken und hatte instant eine neue Gruppe.

Also gibt schon einige Schräge Vögel im DF Tool, einfach Sklaven anmelden dann kommt er da auch rein.


Mehr fällt mir erst einmal nicht ein, gab auch sehr viele gute Gruppen und ich habe mit 2 Chars den ZA Bären bekommen
Das beste ist teilweise immer gleich nach dem Reset am Mi/Do zu gehen wo noch viele mit den Mains unterwegs sind.

Ab spätestens Fr hat man dann die unverzauberten/ungesockelten PvE/PvP Mixtanks mit erschummelten ilevel die dann pullen wie die Großen ohne CC und ohne Def-Fähigkeiten zu nutzen.


----------



## Doofkatze (15. August 2011)

Gestern in ZG.

Ich hatte umgesetzt auf Dämo und führte mal wieder meinen Hexer (365er Gear) spazieren. Mit dabei war mal wieder mein Diszi.

Es ging damit los, das wir reinkamen (und wir haben ja echt keine langsamen PCs) und der Tank sofort zum ersten Mob stürmte, schon angriff.

Das wir nicht all zu begeistert über Leute sind, die ständig vorlaufen, habe ich ja hier schon recht häufig erwähnt.

Nach ca. 50% vom Mob kamen wir mal langsam dazu, ich machte noch Feuerbrand und ne Hand von Guldan, dann lag der Typ auch schon.

Tank rannte wieder halbherzig vor, als ich noch geplündert habe, war schon wieder mit den Fliegen zugange, als ich + der Diszi ("wir lassen den einfach mal machen. Der wird schon merken, das wer fehlt") dann wieder dazukamen.

Schließlich waren wir an der Vorgruppe zu Venoxis, die er direkt bei Venoxis tankte, brav ausweichte, aber den Melee sterben ließ, weil dieser natürlich nicht den ganzen Kampf über den Debuff hatte und es eben auch nur am Kessel kannte und so den Atem abbekam.

Wir machten ihn entgültig darauf aufmerksam, das man es normalerweise anders machte, was der Tank allerdings widerlegte, da ER schließlich ausweicht und wir RDDs/Heiler ja gar nichts mit dem Atem auf die Entfernung zu tun hätten.

Und genauso ging die Instanz natürlich auf Dauer weiter. Der Tank (immerhin 369 equipped und gutes Movement) war fähig zu spielen, aber seine Spielgeschwindigkeit (das ständige Vorgerenne wenn andere noch plündern oder kürschnern oder trinken...er ist halt immer direkt aufs Mount und in die nächste Gruppe) war alles andere als gruppentauglich und seine Reaktion darauf "ICH überlebe schließlich" machte ihn einfach zum Ar...loch. 

Am Besten war daran aber immer noch, das er sich ständig selbstloben musste, da er Erster im Gesamtschaden ist (was ja kein Wunder ist, wenn die anderen erst nach der Hälfte der Zeit nachrücken).

---

Vorgestern war ich im Vortexgipfel hc, Prostitutionsbeutel besorgen, also alleine mit meinem Bärchen.
Gildentruppe, 3 Leute, 1 Random.

Gebufft, erste Gruppe, Heiler fast oom + trinken lassen.

Über die gesamte Zeit über ein wirklich schlechtes Gefühl gehabt, da der Heiler wirklich massive Probleme hatte (Druide) und wir nur irgendwie bis zum Endboss gekommen sind.
"Kennen alle den Endboss?" Nach erneuter Nachfrage bejahten nach dem Random tatsächlich die Gildentruppe.

Erstes "binden" (ich komm im Moment nicht auf die Fähigkeit mit dem festsetzen), alle 3 der Gilde sitzen fest, ich bin gesprungen, der Random offensichtlich auch, erstes Blitzdreieck, alle tot. Nächster Versuch.

"Ihr bekommt hier einen Magiedebuff, den ihr dispellen müsst. Oder ihr springt, wenn die Fähigkeit kommt"

Und wieder: Der Onkel + der Random stehen im Dreieck, die anderen 3 (immerhin Hexer + Priester) sitzen fest, kein Magie herausbrennen des Hexers, kein dispellen des Heilers. Wipe.

Der Random verlässt die Gruppe, ein neuer DD.

"Hast du (habe den Punkt jetzt gerade nicht im Kopf, hatte ihn abgelesen aussm Wiederherstellungsbaum) Heilung der Natur (5. Reihe, 2. von rechts) geskillt?"
"NEIN"
"Magst du umskillen oder sollen wir es nochmal probieren? Der Hexer kann übrigens Magie herausbrennen, wenn ihr nicht rechtzeitig springt, mit dem Wichtel"
"nein"
der Hexer meldete sich zu Wort. "kann ich machen"
der Priester schrieb auch mal was: "haben gleich Raid" (wie soll das funktionieren, wenn der Heiler schon verskillt ist? :> die beiden machen ja auch nicht so den Schaden...)

Und nochmal das Ganze.
"binden", ins Dreieck, alle 3 haben den Debuff, sterben wieder.

Dann sind sie dann doch gegangen und der nächste Versuch mit neuen Leuten lief natürlich perfekt.


----------



## Feuerkatze (15. August 2011)

Das Wochenende war voller Inis. Ich hab meinem Druiden einen Eulespec verschafft und wollte üben und auch der Jäger kann noch ein paar Punkte brauchen fürs die neuen Setteile. 

Die meisten Inis verliefen eher normal. 

1.
ich hatte zusammen mit meinem Freund angemeldet für Zul-Ini. Freund ist Bärchen ich mit Jäger. Wir kommen in eine gestartete Zul Aman. Mein Freund war glücklich, weil er noch nicht so lange mit dem Bärchen tankt und sich eher ungerne den Timerundruck aussetzen will. 

Wir wurden begrüsst mit: "Boah Leute mit Gear und Sockel und Verzauberungen. ein Weltwunder!" Unsere Antwort war dann nur "fehlt nur noch der Skill ^^" Den haben wir auch  daher lief dann der Rest der Ini problemlos. 

2. 
Angemeldet mit der Eule. Normale Hero. Ich hatte gerade für Marken endlich meine 318 Armschienen ausgetauscht. Es kommt Schwarzfelstiefen. Ich denk noch 'sicher dropt Corla heut die Armschienen'. 
Wir haben Kriegertank, Heilschami, DK, Eule (ich) und einen Shadow
Erster Boss. Da ich noch mit der Rota am üben bin, ist meine Lauffähigkeit irgendwie behindert und ich schaff es nicht rechtzeitig wegzulaufen. Aber anscheinend sind die anderen auch nichtt so fit, denn es gibt mehr Tote als nur die dicke Eule. Wipe. Na das kann ja heiter werden. Im zweiten Versuch klappts dann doch. 
Wir gehen weiter zu Corla. Tank pullt ausversehen den Boss gleichzeitig mit dem letzten Mob. Wipe. 
nächster Versuch: Shadow links Eule Rechts DK mitte. Links von mir evolviert ein Add. Abgelenkt versemmel ichs selbst und Zack Wipe. 

Es stellt sich raus, dass DK und Schami zum ersten Mal auf Hero da sind. Tank erklärt und wir machen den nächsten Try. Wieder Links ein neues Add. Priester hats wohl vergeigt ist ihm wohl peinlich, denn er verlässt die Gruppe. Neuer Priester kommt. Neuer Try. Casts werden nicht unterbrochen und gefeart läuft die Eule aus dem Strahl. 

Zwischenzeitlich hatte mein Freund Chili gekocht und mir die dampfende Schüssel auf den Tisch gestellt. Nebenbei hatte ein Kumpel noch gefragt ob wir ihm bei einem Achievement helfen wollen. Der Duft des Chilis lenkt mich ab und ich verabschiede mich nach dem Wipe mit einem "sry, mein Essen ist grad fertig, ich wünsch euch noch viel Erfolg" die Gruppe. Ich hoffe sie haben es noch geschafft. Normalerweise gebe ich Neulingen (und es waren ja zwei) dann doch die Chance zu üben.


----------



## Cassiopheia (15. August 2011)

Gestern mit meinem Protpala für ne alte Random angemeldet und Blackrock bekommen - und zwar schon direkt vor Corla. Mindestens 3 der Anderen kannten den Boss nicht.. ok wenigstens haben sie es direkt vorm ersten Pull unaufgefordert gesagt. Also erklärt wie es mit den Stacks und Strahlen läuft. Eingeteilt wer wo steht und go. Der Mage wird übernommen, ich setz nen Totenkopf drauf und hoff, dass es schnell umgefokussed wird. Dann wird der Holypaladin übernommen.. und zu guter letzt noch sein Add. Das sollte dann Wipe 1 des Abends sein.

Naja, sie kannten es ja noch nicht.. nachgefragt ob nun es alle verstanden hätten worauf sie achten müssen. Nochmal kurz erklärt in Stichworten. Der Heiler bittet darum, dass jemand anderes seinen Strahl übernimmt. Blöd nur dass wir nur einen Ranged haben und ich den Boss dann komisch zwischen 2 Adds ziehen musste, aber es ging irgendwie. Leider läuft der Warri dauernd kurz aus dem Strahl raus und dann wieder rein, so dass weder auf ihm noch auf dem Add die Stacks je auslaufen können.. Folglich werden beide groß und böse. Und es folgt Wipe Nummer 2.

Da ich zu dem Punkt, da wenig Potenzial gesehn hab, habe ich den Heiler gefragt ob es für ihn mit einem Add heilbar wäre. Und hab gesagt, dass wir dann nur 2 Strahlen blockieren und eins sich einfach entwickeln lassen und das dann kurz umnuken. Mage nimmt den linken Strahl, ich selber geh in den Rechten. Ich weiß nicht wie ers geschafft hat... aber nicht das Add entwickelte sich, sondern der Warri -.- Und direkt darauf das Add.. Was für den doch noch nicht allzu gut equippten Heiler trotz CDs einfach nicht heilbar war. Wipe 3.

Der Heiler leavt mit den Worten Blackrock sei ne sch*** Ini. Und ich hoff auf den neuen Heiler. Ein Schamane.. 68k Mana.. ich war skeptisch, hatte aber die Hoffnung dass er sich mit den Strahlen wenigstens auskennt. Mage nimmt links, ich wieder Mitte und der Heiler den Rechten. Den Melees hatte ich nochmal gesagt, dass sie sich von den Strahlen fern halten sollen.. und voilá Corla biss auch endlich ins Gras.

Vor Karsh fragte der Mage ob es ok sei wenn er leave weil er wohl mit seiner Gilde zu Nef sollte.. Naja da nen DD schnell gefunden ist, kein Problem. Neuer Mage kam rein. Der Heiler whisperte mich an, dass ich nicht soviele Stacks auf Karsh machen sollte... Naja, irgendwie hab ich bei dem Boss daraufhin so rumgefailt.. Und die Stacks sind 2x ganz ausgelaufen.. aber gut er lag First Try ohne Tode. Eigentlich wollte ich auch nur noch raus aus der Gruppe.

Zum Glück lief der Rest relativ problemlos, auch wenn das "kiten" beim Endboss sehr komisch aussah vom Mage und der Heiler nie den Slow vom Kiter dispellt hat.


----------



## Doofkatze (15. August 2011)

Gestern war ich mit meinem Schurken (37, jetzt 39) in einigen Arathibecken-Runs, war schließlich Ruf zu den Waffen.

4 Runs lang war ich mit den gleichen Leuten (3 an der Zahl) dauerhaft an der Mine und wir haben zusammen gedefft. Nicht einmal hat die Horde die Mine übernommen, auch wenn sie mit zwischenzeitlich 7 Leuten angegriffen haben.

Mit am tollsten war der Magier Hordler (2 mal dabei), der stetig versucht hat, uns anzugreifen, indem er per langsamen Fall von oben runtergekommen ist und in kurzer Zeit umgenietet wurde.

Gewonnen? Nö, nicht die Hälfte (mehr als 4 Runs übrigens insgesamt  ), aber es hat mächtig Spaß gemacht, da die anderen beiden die ganze Zeit gechattet haben.

Später dann der Run schlecht hin. Sagen wir es mal so...Die besten (Statistiken) 8 Spieler waren Schurken...Insgesamt 11 Schurken + 3 Druiden auf dem Feld.

Die sichtbaren Leute waren in der Minderheit. Sicher war nur: Wer als erstes angreift, verliert :-)


----------



## Arawina (15. August 2011)

Soeben in ZA: Ein BM-Jäger. Das erste, was mir daran auffiel: Er trug zwei Dolche. Das zweite, was mir auffiel: er fuhr am Boss nur um die 8-10k dps trotz 355+ Gear - Fass kannte er nicht, an Platz 3 der Schadensliste stand der Blitzeinschlag der Dunkelmond-Karte(!) nach Autoschuss und zuverlässiger(!) Schuss. Die dritte Auffälligkeit: Sein Pet hatte Knurren an und zog bei jeder Trashgruppe Aggro von einem Mob -> Tot. Ich heile solche Pets aus Prinzip nicht, der Jäger nutzte "Tier heilen" kein einziges Mal. Nachdem das Pet an die 10x krepiert ist kam der Whisper: "Kannst du mein Pet bitte mal mitheilen?" Ich antwortete nur: "Wenn du Knurren ausmachst brauche ich es nicht zu heilen" Die nächste Mobgruppe war tatsächlich Knurren aus (hab Tauntwatch, das sagt mir an, wenn ein Pet knurrt). Eine Mobgruppe weiter war der Chat wieder voll mit Meldungen der Art "Pet Katze used Knurren on Mob Tralala". Ich ignorierte das Pet weiterhin, kein einziger Manapunkt wurde daran verschwendet. War irgendwie witzig im Healbot dauernd zu sehen, wie das Pet Aggro hatte und wupp wieder am Boden lag und der Jäger wieder rumstand weil er rezzen musste^^. Naja, ini ganz unspektakulär und ohne Wipe gecleared und danach die 8 gewonnenen Hexerstecken noch umgesetzt . Das einzige, was mich echt geärgert hat: Bei der Katze handelte es sich um Sambas - der N00b-Hunter hatte sich die Katze geholt, die sich vor meinem Jäger seit Monaten erfolgreich versteckt. Die Welt ist ungerecht.


----------



## Fordtaurus (15. August 2011)

Vorhin war ich mit meiner Schurkin (76) im "Auge des Sturms" Jemand makierte sich als Heiler und ich dachte mir ´ach biste halt (was sonst) DD´ Es ging los. 

je eine Grp gingen links und rechts Teufelshäscherruine und Blutelfenturm, die 3te in die Mitte.

kaum war die erste Base erobert, hatten wir Hodler auch schon die Flagge und kurze Zeit später auch erobert. 

zwischenzeitlich war der Magierturm in die Hände der Horde gefallen und die Dreanairuine noch umkämpft.

Ich hatte mir irgendwann mal diese Schlachtstandarte gekauft und stellte sie zum Blutelfenturm hin, der super gedefft wurde. es dauerte nicht lange, da war dann auch die Dreanairuine in der Hand der Horde ( 4:0 Basen XD)

die mitte war immer mit mindesten einem bis zwei Hordis besetzt, und so wurde fleissig die Flagge gerusht, während der Rest der Truppe sich vor dem Anfangspunkt der Allys rumzergten..........

Das Ende vom Lied war das wir nach nicht ganz 7 min 1600:87 gewonnen hatten und warscheinlich jeder der 14 anderen Hordis sich vorm Monitor einen abgelacht hat.... war mein 2 schnellster Sieg im "Auge des Sturms" 

Na ja just my 160087 Cent


Ford


----------



## Nisbo (15. August 2011)

Das habe ich aber leider auch schon andersrum gesehen ^^

......

OK vorhin festgestellt ich brauch noch Punkte bis zum Cap also mal als Bär für eine alte RDM angemeldet, BSF kam.
Auf dem Weg zum ersten Boss merkte ich das der Hunter ganze 3,8 K fährt P1 war Autoschuß. Beim Boss waren es dann doch schon 4-5 K

Fragte dann mal "Hunter AFK" (ja ich habe ihn mit der Klasse angeredet ^^)
Keine Antwort, nur ein anderer sagte na wenn er mitwürfelt dann wird er wohl nicht AFK sein.

Weiterhin auch sehr komisches Handeln, keinerlei Kontakt im /p und so 2K DPS. 
Früher sind die IniBots ja immer vorgerannt aber inzwischen scheinen die gelernt zu haben und pullen nicht mehr.

Irgendwann hat dann einer einen Kickvote gestartet und der Hunter wurde ersetzt.
Schon komisch, haben die Leute gar keinen Schiss das die gebannt werden ?

.....

2. Ini war ich dann als Heal mit einem Gildentank in ZA gelandet bis auf das beim 1. Boss der DK beim Gewitter draußen geblieben ist und auf die Frage ob er die Ini kennt nicht geantwortet hat gab es keine großartigen erwähnenswerten Fehler der anderen, nur von mir *g*

Nachdem ich gestern schon 2 mal unseren Raid in PSA gewhiped hatte als ich bei dem Boss wo der Käfig im Raum ist und man den Typen erst da rausholen muß (Name gerade entfallen) statt mit links mit rechts auf den Boss geklickt habe und somit den Kampf eröffnet habe (war als Tank unterwegs) habe ich dies auch in ZA geschafft vor dem 4. Boss (timed war eh schon vorbei als wir reingekommen sind in die Ini)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=2908

hatte ja mal eine andere Funktion die die Range verringert in der man angegriffen wird und das will bei mir irgendwie nicht raus so das ich das doch ab und zu mal nutzen will und in dem Fall war der Finger schneller als das Hirn, geplant war eigentlich dann ein Sleep danach aber ich habe halt gepullt der Tank war durch das anspringen trotz seiner schnellen Reaktion gestunned, ich schaffte es zwar noch die Baumrinde anzuwerfen aber alles half nix und es war nen Whipe ^^ (wow welch langer Schachtelsatz)
Tank war der Meinung war seine Schuld, aber der ging klar auf mich ...

Keiner hat gemeckert, naja kam auch sonst kein Kommentar, war ne ruhige Gruppe und mein PunkteCap ist voll.


----------



## bkeleanor (16. August 2011)

letztens ZG endboss

DDs
jäger
priester
mage (ich)

zu beginn des kampfes sagte der jäger er mache die ketten alleine....priest und mage sollen die geister machen.
gesagt getan (das wohl der gruppe im vordergrund) ausserdem wenn du die geister nicht selber machst, als dd, läuft meistens etwas schief^^

ging also alles tip top und nachdem der boss lag entweichte dem jäger folgender satz:
"lol "name eines gildenkollegen" ich mach doppelt soviel schaden wie die rnd dds." 

ich konnt mir dann den kommentar: "ist ja auch klar weswegen" nicht verkneifen. was ich hätte lassen sollen da der mega imba jäger das nicht verstanden hat.

der jäger war wirklich gut equipt komplettes 378 ilvl set...hat so um die 26k dps gefahren (beim endboss).
aber er dachte wohl, dass man als caster, zu 2, auf einen mob mit knapp 20k leben auch mindestens 13k dps raushaut. naja haben wir auch...aber mehr ging halt nicht :-)


----------



## Schnatti (17. August 2011)

Arawina schrieb:


> Soeben in ZA: Ein BM-Jäger. Das erste, was mir daran auffiel: Er trug zwei Dolche.



Was ist so schlimm an 2 Dolchen?
Ich weiß meist haben die 2hand Waffn mehr Bewegl, aber vielleicht ist noch ni besseres gedropt?


----------



## Arawina (17. August 2011)

Ja, mag sein, dass nichts besseres gedroppt ist (auch, wenn ne 333er 2h mit agi-vz besser wäre als das, was er an hatte), aber ein Warnzeichen ist es dennoch. Und sein restliches Verhalten in der Ini hat meinem ersten Eindruck ja recht gegeben. Hab noch nie nen 1h-Jäger in ner Ini gesehen (Levelphase mit 2 Acc-Dolchen ausgenommen) der sich adäquat verhalten und dem Equip entsprechenden Schaden gemacht hat.


----------



## Doofkatze (18. August 2011)

Berühmte letzte Worte in einer Instanz während der Levelzeit: "hat wer den Tank gesehen?..."


----------



## TheGui (18. August 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Berühmte letzte Worte in einer Instanz während der Levelzeit: "hat wer den Tank gesehen?..."



Berühmte LETZTE Worte. "Ups..."


----------



## Doofkatze (18. August 2011)

WotLK-Zeit, Erfolgsfarmen, Eckrückstände, letzte Worte: "zum Glück geht der nicht in den Berserker..."

Wenige Sekunden später standen wir am Geistheiler :>


----------



## Chim3r4 (18. August 2011)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> ging also alles tip top und nachdem der boss lag entweichte dem jäger folgender satz:
> "lol "name eines gildenkollegen" ich mach doppelt soviel schaden wie die rnd dds."
> 
> ich konnt mir dann den kommentar: "ist ja auch klar weswegen" nicht verkneifen. was ich hätte lassen sollen da der mega imba jäger das nicht verstanden hat.
> ...



Hat auch sicher nichts mit der Pfütze unter den Ketten zu tun *hüstel*


----------



## Doofkatze (22. August 2011)

Ich war am Wochenende wieder in einigen Instanzen, dieses Mal gerade mit meinem Bärchen, der mir seit der Aggroänderung einfach mehr Spaß macht als mein Todesritter. Bisher war es eben immer so, das mein Todesritter recht sicher die Aggro halten konnte UND dann eben die hohe Selbstheilung hatte.

Nun aber kommt mein Bärchen gerade in Gruppenkämpfen auch mit stärkeren DDs einfach besser zurecht. Dadurch ist es insgesamt einfach viel angenehmer zu tanken, zumal er eben weniger Schaden nimmt.


Dennoch gab es wieder einen Jäger im steinernen Kern, den wir noch vor dem ersten Boss wortlos rausgewählt haben. Schließlich war er bestens darin, immer die Gruppen vor dem ersten Boss zu pullen, indem er auf die Steinchen, die sich bewegen, gegangen ist, während diese nahe an den Gruppen waren.
Musste das rauswählen sein? Ja, in dem Fall schon. Die Situation hatte sich im TS recht schnell hochgeschaukelt, gerade weil die Gruppen kreuz und quer rannten (zu der Zeit habe ich noch mit meinem Todesritter getankt, der gegen größere Gruppen eher Aggroprobleme hat, als mein Hauen+Prankenhieb-Bärchen) und jeder auf ein anderes Ziel schoss.


In Burg Schattenfang gestern Abend hatte ich einen größeren Fehler gemacht. Erster Boss, bei unter 35% kam das ersticken...Das konnte unser neuer Diszitwink, der am Vortag 85 geworden ist, dann nicht mehr gegenheilen und hat mich auf 50% gebracht, wo ich die letzten 500k vom Boss dann alleine gemacht habe.


----------



## Russelkurt (22. August 2011)

weitere berühmte letzte worte: "oh, hot streak procct, ich pull dann mal was!"^^
oder: "maaaaannnn, nur 26k dps. ich muss mal meine cd's zünden." der boss nahm sich zuerst den krieger vor, dann den heiler, der over-overheal auf den gemacht hat und dann lief der wipe ab, wie der domino-effekt^^ der tank war an dem tag ein wenig schwach gewesen, da nur mittelgut ausgestattet.


----------



## Doofkatze (22. August 2011)

Achso, ich habe ganz den Jäger vergessen, der erstmals in den Schwarzfelshöhlen hc war und Mond für seine Eisfalle hielt. Spektakulär war es vor allem, weil der anwesende Magier (nochmal anderer Server als der Jäger) in der gleichen Sekunde das Viereck schafte...

Der Schmiedemeister war gegen den Magier besonders schön. Er machte recht viel Schaden, was aber besonders daran lag, das er nicht auf seine Aggro achte und grundsätzlich Arkanschlag auf SEIN Ziel machte.

Da hat er mir halt den Schmiedemeister weggeschnappt in der Aggroliste, als ich den durch den Kakao ziehen wollte.


----------



## Fremder123 (22. August 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Ich war am Wochenende wieder in einigen Instanzen, dieses Mal gerade mit meinem Bärchen, der mir seit der Aggroänderung einfach mehr Spaß macht als mein Todesritter.


Als obs die Änderung gebraucht hätte. Mein Bär kannte auch davor keinerlei Aggroprobleme... Feenfeuer, Anstürmen, Zerfleischen, afkaffee holen^^


----------



## Doofkatze (22. August 2011)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Als obs die Änderung gebraucht hätte. Mein Bär kannte auch davor keinerlei Aggroprobleme... Feenfeuer, Anstürmen, Zerfleischen, afkaffee holen^^




Das bestreitet ja keiner. Dennoch kann ich jetzt mit einer Multitarget-Prio gegen Singletarget-Aggro ankämpfen, sodass die Mobs nicht mehr ganz so schnell flöten gehen, wenn so ein Arkanmagier mal wieder seine 20-30k DPS rausrotzt auf ein Einzelziel, was ich zumeist erst sehe, wenn der Mob wegläuft.


Es hilft halt enorm zu Kampfbeginn und bringt mehr Ruhe rein.


----------



## Nisbo (22. August 2011)

Heute mit meinem Schurke eine rdm hc gemacht, Punkte Cap war zwar voll aber ich wollte noch Gerechtigkeitspunkte zum Umtauschen fürs PvP Set, da will man ja nicht mit PvE Sachen rein ^^
Also angemeldet und erstaunlicherweise fast instant einen Inv bekommen. Vortex sollte es werden für ein paar schnelle Punkte ...
Naja gleich zum Anfang "Ich möchte mit AVs machen" also dann erstmal nebenbei AFK um Guides zu lesen wo denn die Kugeln liegen, man kam so also mehr als schleppend voran obwohl DMG/Gear mehr als Ausreichend waren für die Ini in der man Augenkrebs bekommt. Also schön voran, Kugel geholt und gewartet bis derjenige wieder rangelaufen war.

Erster Boss kein Problem, 2. Boss ist als Schurke einfach herrlich, wenn man dieses Tempo nur mal immer hätte, btw arme Hunter bei dem Boss *g*
Dann gehts weiter zum Endboss, also wieder Guide lesen, alle kennen ja den Boss (verneint zumindest keiner)

OK mit dem Springen klappt ja nicht immer und wenn man einen Baum und einen Shadow mit Massendespell dabei hat ist es auch egal wenn es einer mal nicht schafft, das komische AV da ist ja eh personenabhängig und nicht gruppenabhängig soweit ich weis. Priest sagt ich buffe immer levitieren dann braucht auch keiner Springen. Hat er dann auch getan. Kettenblitz beendet das levitieren natürlich.

Also es kam wie es kam, wir bekamen den debuff, im Normalfall ist der beim Massendespell dann ja nach 3 Sekunden weg wenn man langsam ist und der Heal zusätzlich noch pennt.
OK einmal kann ich den mit dem Mantel wegmachen, der hat dann aber CD. Also wir haben es ganze 3 mal geschafft das nicht despellt wurde zu whipen, meistens ist dann der Heal zuerst umgefallen weil er sich nicht bewegen konnte, gefolgt vom Priester. 

OK wenn man fit ist und etwas Glück hat kann man es mit dem Springen immer umgehen, aber mal einen Despell ist ja auch nicht zuviel verlangt wenn 2 davon in der Gruppe sind.

....

ZA jetzt (nicht heute) schopn zum 3. mal erlebt das ein OgOg Tank den 4. Boss pullt ohne das alle im Raum sind was dann wohl oder übel zum Whipe führt sobald die Adds kommen denn die können sich durch die Tür porten *g* und bringen dann alles von draußen mit rein.

.... 

Bardin 10er heute, mal so die Gruppe durchgeschaut, WL mit ilevel 339 und natürlich 8 x unverzaubert incl 1 PvP Teil und fehlende Gürtelschnalle.
Aber Respekt hat gerade so die 10K geschafft. OK Boss hat gelegen und 3/4 vom Raid auch in der Hinsicht egal, nur mit so einem Gear hätte ich mich nie und nimmer in einen Raid getraut. Aber ist ja 2 Tage vor Reset da hat man nicht mehr so die Auswahl *g*


----------



## Doofkatze (23. August 2011)

Todesminen hc 

Mein Druidentank, Schurkentwink (Do 85 geworden), Diszitwink (Fr 85), der schattige Priester (Gildenlead, allerdings nur seltenst online und dann Archäologie spielend) UND der Random, ein jägerischer "Feldwebel" (der Titel, nicht der Nick  )

Es begann damit, das der Jäger sich direkt mal verlief und schonmal die erste Gruppe pullte (die links neben dem Kanoneneinschlagsfleck). Wie immer kam entsprechend meine Rückfrage, ob ich noch etwas erklären solle, worauf der Jäger nur antwortete, das er schon "länger nicht hier gewesen" war.

Es ging erstmal recht unproblematisch weiter. Ab und zu ging mal ein Mehrfachschuss in den CC, einmal hab ich ne Kopfnuss befreit, als ein Minenhase (oder war es ein Rufer?) motivieren wollte und ich das so gesehen habe, das sich der Typ wieder bewegt...

Wir standen vor dem Feindschnitter, den normalerweise ich mache, ein weiteres Gildenmitglied, was nur bis gestern Spätabend im Urlaub war ODER aber ein Random. Die anderen haben es einmal getestet, sind gescheitert und lassen das seitdem mich machen, weil ich es im ersten Versuch geschafft habe und es ja so schwer für sie ist...
Dem Jäger alles brav erklärt und es begann damit, das er noch während meiner Erklärung den 1. von 4 Vormobs tanken wollte...

Der Bosskampf lief fast problemlos. Einmal häckseln hat den Gildenlead gefressen, der Schurke ist kurz vor Kampfende gestorben.

Auf dem Weg zum Schiff pullte der Jäger die Vögel (die durfte er behalten), im Bosskampf gegen diesen Wolfstypen wurden die Dämpfe immer wieder groß, weil scheinbar 2 DDs diese total ignoriert haben, aber es hat funktioniert.

Krümel hingegen hatte nicht den Hauch einer Chance und lag in Rekordzeit.

Der Alptraum jedoch war ein Wipe, da war die Zeit abgelaufen, nachdem ich Leute vermehrt rezzen musste im mechanischen Teil. Vanessa selbst hat unseren Schurken recht wütend gemacht durch die Hopserei.



Thron der Gezeiten

Gleiche Aufstellung, nur dieses Mal ein Schamirandom, der ebenso die Instanz "länger nicht gespielt" hat. Zuerst machte der Schamane doch recht angenehme (zumindest aus Gegnersicht) 3k DPS, steigerte sich jedoch mit der Zeit.

Nu hab ich nen Schurken, der mit mir unterbricht, aber mit dem ich noch nicht abgesprochen bin, sodass sich Kämpfe gegen die Geistheiler etwas zogen.



Burg Schattenfang

Mein Hexerlein, der große Diszi, der Schattige, 2 Randoms

Der Tank war Profi. (war ja klar, wie sollte es sonst sein, wenn ich mal nicht tanke)

Den ersten Hinrichtungsaufschub hat er komplett durchlaufen lassen, den zweiten (Boss bei 38 %) hat er vor dem ersten Tick unterbrochen. Ne Sekunde später hats erst den Diszi erwischt, dann langsam die anderen.

Random DD ist verschwunden, neuer hinzugekommen.

Nächste Runde. 1. Hinrichtungsschub habe ich nach 1,5 Ticks unterbrochen, bei 33% hat der Boss nochmal ersticken gemacht, der Diszi konnte es aber durchheilen.

Weiter ging es mit komplett anderen, weit komplizierteren Taktik (z. B. durch die Küche statt hinten rum und den 2. Boss an der Treppe hochholen). Die beiden Bosse (Grüntal wie immer stehen lassen) liefen völlig ohne Probleme, ich musste mir selbst bei 28 bzw. 29k DPS auf der Brust rumtrommeln, der letzte Trash jedoch vorm Endboss hat den Tank zerlegt, da dieser weder Specials nutzte, noch mal selbst Heilung angemacht hat (er war Paladin).


----------



## Fremder123 (23. August 2011)

Ich würde ja gern heroische Geschichten zum Besten geben, aber meine kleine 30er Heil-Schamanin erlebt derzeit immer dasselbe: rein, hallo, durchbomben, bb, looten, raus. Ohne Vorkommnisse. Ohne nennenswerte oder gar spektakuläre Wipes. Alles einfach... sehr (zu) einfach.

Seit Cata sind die Levelinstanzen wie ein Quickie ohne Vorspiel: Man hat zwar was geschafft und das war auch ganz angenehm, aber so richtig befriedigt ist man irgendwie nicht.


----------



## Mheran rur Khroth (23. August 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Achso, ich habe ganz den Jäger vergessen, der erstmals in den Schwarzfelshöhlen hc war und Mond für seine Eisfalle hielt. Spektakulär war es vor allem, weil der anwesende Magier (nochmal anderer Server als der Jäger) in der gleichen Sekunde das Viereck schafte...
> 
> ...
> 
> Da hat er mir halt den Schmiedemeister weggeschnappt in der Aggroliste, als ich den durch den Kakao ziehen wollte.



Für den Magier völlig ok. Es wird auf einigen Servern so gehandhabt, das die Farbe massgeblich ist. Und zwar Farbe der Klasse und Farbe des Symbols. Daher: Magier hat blau und damit ist das Quadrat sein Ziel. ^^
Vermtlich ist es aber so, seit das irgenwo bei buffed oder in so einem gedruckten Guide der PC Games ... stand.

PS:
Doch höret - mein Magier wirkt seit Anbeginn der Zeit auf das Zeichen des zunehmenden Mondes und mein Jäger auf das Sybol des Eises. Doch sollte anderweitiges angekündigt sein, so sehen wir uns wohl in der Lage auch andere Kennzeichen aus dem Gefecht zu nehmen ^^.


----------



## Fremder123 (23. August 2011)

Mheran schrieb:


> Für den Magier völlig ok. Es wird auf einigen Servern so gehandhabt, das die Farbe massgeblich ist. Und zwar Farbe der Klasse und Farbe des Symbols. Daher: Magier hat blau und damit ist das Quadrat sein Ziel. ^^
> Vermtlich ist es aber so, seit das irgenwo bei buffed oder in so einem gedruckten Guide der PC Games ... stand.
> 
> PS:
> Doch höret - mein Magier wirkt seit Anbeginn der Zeit auf das Zeichen des zunehmenden Mondes und mein Jäger auf das Sybol des Eises. Doch sollte anderweitiges angekündigt sein, so sehen wir uns wohl in der Lage auch andere Kennzeichen aus dem Gefecht zu nehmen ^^.


Hat sich nun mal in weiten Teilen der Spielerschaft so eingebürgert:
- Totenkopf: Primärziel
- X: Sekundärziel:
- Stern: Buße/ Kopfnuss
- O: Wucherwurzeln
- Quadrat: Eisfalle
- grünes Dreieck: Frosch/ Bannung (Elementar)
- violett: Furcht/ Bannung (Elementar/ Untote)
- Mond: Schaf

Find das sinnvoll und gut so, weil so auch einer zusammengewürfelten Gruppe meist klar ist, was wie gemacht wird, ohne dies erst langatmig vor Kampfbeginn festzulegen. Ich mark als Tank auch immer wortlos, hat bisher eigentlich in der Regel gut geklappt.


----------



## Gazeran (23. August 2011)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Hat sich nun mal in weiten Teilen der Spielerschaft so eingebürgert:
> - Totenkopf: Primärziel
> - X: Sekundärziel:
> - Stern: Buße/ Kopfnuss
> ...



Bei uns nicht...
(Realmpool)

- Totenkopf: Primärziel
- X: Sekundärziel:
- Stern: Sheep
- O: Kopfnuss/Buße
- Quadrat: Eisfalle
- grünes Dreieck: Frosch
- violett: Furcht/ Bannung (Elementar/ Untote)
- Mond: Sleep


----------



## Fremder123 (23. August 2011)

Ihr seid halt komisch.^^


----------



## Terrorzapfen (23. August 2011)

Eigentlich eine Randerscheinung, aber bei uns in der Gilde der running gag:

ZG die Flammenspeier beim Arche-Boss. Wir haben 2 in der Gilde die es noch nicht einmal geschafft haben, durch die Speier ohne zu sterben durch zu kommen. Sie gehen 1-X mal dabei drauf. Sie sind aber absolut keine Movement-Krüppel. 
Das weiß mittlerweile jeder und der Rest der Gruppe rennt durch, dreht sich herum um schaut einem der beiden beim Sterben zu. Ist im TS jedesmal ein einziges Gewieher und Gegröhle.

Am Ende erbarmt sich meistens einer und holt das Mammut oder den Chopper raus und holt den armen Tropf ab.


----------



## hexxhexx (23. August 2011)

Harmlos, weil nicht tödlich aber trotzdem amüsant:
Mit einem meiner kleinen Twinks war ich vor einiger Zeit Random in der Tiefschwaren Grotte gelandet.

Kennt ihr die Stelle, an der man etwas hüpfen muß, um über das Wasser zu kommen; auf die Plattform?

Einer springt, landet im Wasser, schwimmt zurück, springt ,...... 25 Minuten lang.

Wir anderen Vier sitzen auf der Plattform, Lagerfeuer und halten Klönschnack.

So etwas kommt viel zu oft zu kurz im Spiel.


----------



## Dalfi (23. August 2011)

hexxhexx schrieb:


> Harmlos, weil nicht tödlich aber trotzdem amüsant:
> Mit einem meiner kleinen Twinks war ich vor einiger Zeit Random in der Tiefschwaren Grotte gelandet.
> 
> Kennt ihr die Stelle, an der man etwas hüpfen muß, um über das Wasser zu kommen; auf die Plattform?
> ...




Da hätte ich als derjenige der immer runterfällt längst einen Mob auf der Zielseite ins Wasser gepullt und mich dann killen und anschließend Rezzen lassen, ausser es war der einzige in der Grp mit Wiederbelebungsfähigkeiten :-)


----------



## DeadAngel (23. August 2011)

Stern = Sheep
Mond = Sleep

o.O Wo gibst denn sowas


----------



## Cassiopheia (23. August 2011)

Bei mir ist Dreieck drittes Target außer ich sag was anderes an *g* Wird zwar selten benutzt aber nunja..


----------



## Nisbo (24. August 2011)

Ich kann nur sagen "Nie, Nie Niemals, nichtmal dran zu denken, nein nein nein, niemals in TB den alten Boss zuerst machen"

Wie kann man denn da noch versagen ....


----------



## Bibbie (24. August 2011)

Bissi am Thema vorbei nun alles


----------



## Terrorzapfen (24. August 2011)

Habe mir gerade selbst eine Strafarbeit auferlegt: 100x schreiben: Sage niemals wieder "Ich mach schnell noch ne hc, gibt fix Punkte". Hier im Forum war ja zu lesen, dass die gut equipten Leuts chillig durch die alten Inis rennen, da das fix geht und man nicht auf die trifft, Aber die waren irgendwie gestern mit anderen Gruppen unterwegs, nur nicht mit mir....

Ich hätte gewarnt sein sollen, als der Jäger seine Eisfalle 3x am lila Trogg vorbei geschossen hat und 2x dem Blitz zum Opfer fiel. Aber 12x wipe bei Erudax war mir dann einfach zu viel. Es gibt einfach Movementlegastheniker die den dunklen Kreis einfach nicht finden, bzw dann schön 3 Schritte zu weit außen stehen und dann noch beratungsresistent sind.

Ich geh wieder Zul Inis, DAS ist Entspannung.

Grüße

Terrorzapfen


----------



## Metadron72 (24. August 2011)

HarHar, ich durfte letztens aber auch 8mal 1.boss hdu wipen ^^


----------



## bakkax (24. August 2011)

Ohh ja !

Hab neulich für meinen Pala die alten inis machen wollen um mal Schmuckstücke zu bekommen. 
Hab ziemlich großkotzig getankt, da ich ja recht viel Troll-Ini Zeugs anhab. 

So konnte ich dem Heiler beim Trash locker 13k HPS entlocken ^^'

So ganz einfach sind die alten Inis trotz Troll-Ini-Gear dann doch noch nicht...


----------



## Terrorzapfen (24. August 2011)

na das tröstet mich, dass ich da nicht der einzige bin, der diese ernüchternden Erfahrungen macht.


----------



## Hamburgperle (24. August 2011)

Was leider zu kurz kommt (zumd. häufig) ist ne kurze Einweisung. Zum Flamen ist interessanter Weise immer genug Zeit, zum Einteilen leider net. Selbst wenn der Spieler bekannt gibt im Gruppenchat, er wäre vor einem Tag 85 geworden und noch nie in dieser Ini gewesen, wird gepullt und dann gemeckert, man hätte nicht gekitet oder geslowt oder geshackelt ... was immer, weil, das macht hier immer der Schurke / Priester / DK ... 

Viele hier geschilderte Geschichten basieren genau auf diesem Umstand (siehe Missverständnis beim Marken) ... 

Ich könnte jetzt hier auch zwei gestrige Geschichten zum besten geben, aber eigentlich nerven die Geschichten eher, als dass sie lustig sind, wie der Heiler gestern in ZA, der immer schrie "laaaaangweilig, pull mal ordentlich Tank" bis zu dem Punkt, wo der Tank dann 4 Mobgruppen holte und wir alle bei Bob endeten, Ergebnis, Tank leavte und wir standen rum und warteten auf nen neuen Tank ... 

... oder vor zwei Tagen der Hunter der mit 23 k dps bei fast jeder 2. Mob-Gruppe bei Bob landete, weil er dem Tank trotz Irreführung die Aggro klaute ... obwohl das war schon wieder lustig, der hat sicher nen Rezzrekord aufgestellt und brauchte dann auch nen Rep-Bot vom Ingi, weil Waffe und Rüssi kaputt, ist aber nicht geleavt, sonder hat als Geist immer noch Witze gemacht ...

... nun bin ich doch am plaudern.


----------



## Terrorzapfen (24. August 2011)

Lustigerweise ist bei meinem erfolgreichen ZulAman timerun kein einziges Wort getextet worden. Alle rein und losgerannt, jeder wußte was zu tun ist und war echt Bombe.


----------



## bakkax (24. August 2011)

Oh, Stichwort Timerun:

Lustig fand ich neulich das Bärchen, das ständig AFK war und beim dritten Boss gefragt hat :"Wo befreit man denn den Gefangenen ?"

("Normalerweise dort unten wo jetzt das Aschehäufchen liegt")


----------



## Fremder123 (24. August 2011)

Hamburgperle schrieb:


> ... oder vor zwei Tagen der Hunter der mit 23 k dps bei fast jeder 2. Mob-Gruppe bei Bob landete, weil er dem Tank trotz Irreführung die Aggro klaute ... obwohl das war schon wieder lustig, der hat sicher nen Rezzrekord aufgestellt und brauchte dann auch nen Rep-Bot vom Ingi, weil Waffe und Rüssi kaputt, ist aber nicht geleavt, sonder hat als Geist immer noch Witze gemacht ...


Das mach ich aber auch mit dem Feral. Tigerfuror an, Berserker hinterher und dann Bomben los! Da sind dann beim Trash vor Ryolith auch mal 107k DPS im Spitzenwert drin. Wenn ich dabei sterbe (was nicht selten passiert^^), beschwer ich mich dann auch nicht, ist ja meine Schuld. Und wenn ich überlebe freu ich mich über den Anblick im Recount. Ach ja, sagte ich schon dass reppen auf Gildenkosten hierfür eine wunderbare Erfindung ist?  Random ists halt teurer, aber was kost die Welt.^^

Meine Frau weiß um diesem Umstand und darum bekomme ich dann auch ab und an ihr Erdschild (nicht dass ich ihr leid täte - eher im Gegenteil, aber rezzen kost ne Menge Mana^^), was meine Bomb-Bestrebungen natürlich noch beflügelt.


----------



## Schnatti (24. August 2011)

Gestern abend mit dem Dklinchen Grim Bartol normal gemacht.
Die 4 anderen waren aus einer Gilde und 85, ich 84.
Die ganze Zeit über hatte ich das gefühl die wollen mich loswerden.
a) ich wurde nicht geheilt
b) es ging immer mal einer für 20min afk
c) als der heal "DC" hatte und ich afk ging haben sie einen Mob zu mir gezogen (2 Mages) und mich sterben lassen
d) es wurde ewig nicht gewürfelt
e) beim 3ten Boss haben sie die Adds nie gekillt wenn ich im Visier war
usw usw
Weiß nicht warum sie mich nicht einfach gekicht haben, vielleicht hatten sie aufgrund Vielkickerei keine Möglichkeit dazu. ich blieb drin bis zum schluss, letztendlich haben sie sich selber verarscht, mussten ja ebensolange warten.

Möglich wäre natürlich auch dass es absolute Naps waren....glaub ich aber nicht


----------



## jolk (24. August 2011)

Schnatti schrieb:


> Möglich wäre natürlich auch dass es absolute Naps waren....glaub ich aber nicht



waren einfach dumme trolls, die das total lustig fanden. solche leute gibts leider auch, aber bei dir hatten sie anscheinend keinen erfolg


----------



## Doofkatze (24. August 2011)

War gestern gegen 22 Uhr nochmal mit meinem DK-Tank und unserem Palaheiler unterwegs, um hoffentlich kurzfristig die letzte benötigte Chaoskugel für den Paladin zu holen.

Da wir beide recht gut equippt sind und schon länger "zusammen spielen" (quasi täglich, er ist der so oft beschrieben Diszi) habe ich kurz vor dem richtigen Beginn angekündigt, etwas schneller durchspielen zu wollen, zumal ich auch ins Bett wollte.
Es lief auch insgesamt recht gut, obwohl ich einige Male doch recht schlecht gespielt habe, einfach weil ich den DK im speziellen einige Tage nicht gespielt hatte.
Dennoch gab es da so einige Momente, wo ich wirklich wütend wurde...

Mit dabei: Paladin, 4 PvP, 7 unverzauberte, 2 leere Sockel
Magier, 3 PvP, 6 unverzauberte
Eule, 360, alles schön <- genauso hat er aber auch gespielt

Und nun ratet mal, wer mich etwas wütend gemacht hat...

Richtig. Der Paladin hüpfte den ganzen Tag blöd rum, wir standen schon an der Gruppe, er sprang um den Teleporter herum...Unterbrechungen? Pah!
Der Magier konnte eine Fähigkeit besonders gut: Blizzard. Wann immer es die Möglichkeit für ihn gab, irgendwie damit Mist zu bauen, hat er es getan.
Ich hielt mich weiter bedeckt. Die 4 Elementare bei den Troggs...

Beim Wasserheini platzte uns im TS der Kragen. Ich + mein Palaheiler holten die Leute JEDES MAL im Alleingang aus den Blasen.
Nach den 4 Eles warteten wir auf den Boss. Etwas Zeit zu schreiben: "hör bitte auf zu hüpfen, es nervt einfach nur".
Der Paladin sagte "ok", aber postwendend sprang der Magier die ganze Zeit durch die Gegend. Als ich diesen auch bat, es sein zu lassen, gab er entsprechend nur zum Besten "ich hüpfe, wann ich will!"

Weiter gespielt, Boss besiegt, Aufzug gefahren, zum Endboss, letzte Gruppe vor dem Boss.
Ich pulle, ich tanke, der Magier lässt permanent Blizzard laufen, während jeder auf ein anderes Ziel schlägt und ich mittels siedendes Blut (Tod + Verfall war kurz zuvor ausgelaufen) nicht mehr alle zurückspotten konnte. Aber den Magier irritiert es nicht, das 1 Mob direkt vor ihm explodiert, er macht immer weiter, 7 Explosionen direkt in seiner Nähe, er stirbt. Den anderen Paladin hat es in dem Gefecht auch zerrissen, da mein Heiler sich für irgendwen entscheiden musste (und auch wollte, wie ich später erfuhr), da durch die tolle Aktion des Magiers nicht nur zahlreiche Explosionen auf die beiden gegangen sind, sondern auf uns alle.

Direkt nach Ende der Instanz verließen beide sofort die Gruppe ohne sich zu verabschieden.


----------



## Hamburgperle (24. August 2011)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Das mach ich aber auch mit dem Feral. Tigerfuror an, Berserker hinterher und dann Bomben los! Da sind dann beim Trash vor Ryolith auch mal 107k DPS im Spitzenwert drin. Wenn ich dabei sterbe (was nicht selten passiert^^), beschwer ich mich dann auch nicht, ist ja meine Schuld. Und wenn ich überlebe freu ich mich über den Anblick im Recount. Ach ja, sagte ich schon dass reppen auf Gildenkosten hierfür eine wunderbare Erfindung ist?  Random ists halt teurer, aber was kost die Welt.^^
> 
> Meine Frau weiß um diesem Umstand und darum bekomme ich dann auch ab und an ihr Erdschild (nicht dass ich ihr leid täte - eher im Gegenteil, aber rezzen kost ne Menge Mana^^), was meine Bomb-Bestrebungen natürlich noch beflügelt.





... ich ärgere mich auch deutlich mehr über die Leute, die nicht helfen trotz Nachfrage, weil ja "alles so easy ist" und dabei vergessen, dass frische Heiler/Tank/DD doch deutlich mehr Anstrengung an den Tag legen müssen um ihren Job zu machen als jemand mit ILvL 365 ... als über den Hunter, der eigentlich dauertot war. Der wurde nacher schon gelobt nach jeder Trashgruppe, wenn er am Leben geblieben war.

Ich finde, wichtig ist das Klima in der Ini, ob es locker ist und chillig oder angespannt und voller Ärger beim kleinsten Fehler ... die Gruppe mit dem Hunter war ne chillige Gruppe mit Spass und wie gesagt, war der Hunter tot, hat er Witze über sich selbst gemacht ... und selbst im Gesamtschaden stand er nicht schlecht da, trotz der um 30 oder 40 % zeitlich reduzierten Teilnahme ;-)


----------



## TheGui (24. August 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Direkt nach Ende der Instanz verließen beide sofort die Gruppe ohne sich zu verabschieden.



Solche Arschlöcher!


----------



## Arawina (25. August 2011)

Terrorzapfen schrieb:


> ZG die Flammenspeier beim Arche-Boss. Wir haben 2 in der Gilde die es noch nicht einmal geschafft haben, durch die Speier ohne zu sterben durch zu kommen. Sie gehen 1-X mal dabei drauf. Sie sind aber absolut keine Movement-Krüppel.



Wenn ich in ZG bin, lauf ich immer als letztes durch die Feuerspeier durch. Wenn jemand stirbt, rezze ich per Massenrezz und sie dürfen nochmals durchrennen - Übung macht den Meister xD

Gestern wieder ein paar Erlebnisse gehabt, teilweise waren wir am Verzweifeln:

Gildengruppe ZA gegangen, dritter Boss: Unser lieber Priesterheiler (ich war mit dem Jäger drin) hat den Tank trotz 360+-gear nicht geheilt bekommen. Teilweise bekam er 10 Sekunden keine Heilung. Nach dem fünften Wipe bei dem wir im TS schon etwas pissig waren (der Heiler, der gerne einen auf imba macht, wollte nichts ins TS kommen, ist sein gutes Recht) meinte der Heal er wäre jetzt bereit, aufzugeben. 1 Try noch. Wieder wipe. Wir 4 im TS beschließen, die Gruppe zu verlassen und nochmals mit einem random heal anzumelden. Gesagt getan, wir kommen wieder ZA rein. Duduheal. Keine Sockel, keine Verzauberungen ein paar Caster- und PVP-Items. OOM nach der Trashwelle an der Türe. OOM ein Viertel nach dem Trash auf dem Weg zum ersten Boss. OOM nach der Hälfte des Bosskampfes. Irgendwie lag der Boss doch. Und nein, von uns hat keiner übermäßig Schaden genommen, Aggro gezogen und der Tank ist normalerweise wunderbar heilbar - bin ja selbst mit meinem Main Heiler und kenne die Leute. Auf die Frage an den Heiler ob er auch Heilequip hätte wurde er pissig. Ob wir denn die Klasse der Druidenheiler kennen, er würde teilweise 19k Mana pro Zauber verbraten blablabla (Jaja, wers glaubt, mein etwa ilvl340 Duduheal mit 2000 Wille hätte länger durchgehalten als der mit weniger Manaverbrauch als er uns weis machen wollte). Dann kam "soll ich gehen?" Bevor wir noch etwas sagen konnten kam "(ein paar Worte an die ich mich nicht mehr erinnern kann) ARSCHLOCH" und er verließ die Gruppe. Ticket wurde geschrieben, neuer Heiler gesucht. Ein Priester, 3 Caster-Items, mit itemlevel 342 in die Ini geschummelt. Erstmal wieder "oh Gott" im TS. Aber wir geben den Leuten ja eine Chance und ritten los. Er war mit dem Heiler das erste Mal in ZA, schaffte es aber, immer alles am leben zu halten - er machte sein Gear durch Skill mehr als wett. Selbst wenn er nach 3/4 Bossfight knochentrocken war kamen von irgendwo doch wieder ein paar k Mana her und keiner starb. Nebenbei jede Menge Spaß mit ihm im Gruppenchat, meistens Jägerwitze da wir mit 1 Palaheal und 3 Jäger in der Gruppe waren. Die Ini haben wir dann zwar mit einigen Manaregpausen aber mit viel Spaß beendet. Als der Endboss lag meldete sich auch der GM wegen Ticket und wir feixten im TS herum, dass der Priester mit Gammelgear so gut geheilt hätte wo unser imba Priesterheal aus der Gilde am dritten Boss gescheitert war xD


----------



## Robbenmeister (25. August 2011)

Mheran schrieb:


> Für den Magier völlig ok. Es wird auf einigen Servern so gehandhabt, das die Farbe massgeblich ist. Und zwar Farbe der Klasse und Farbe des Symbols. Daher: Magier hat blau und damit ist das Quadrat sein Ziel. ^^
> Vermtlich ist es aber so, seit das irgenwo bei buffed oder in so einem gedruckten Guide der PC Games ... stand.
> 
> PS:
> Doch höret - mein Magier wirkt seit Anbeginn der Zeit auf das Zeichen des zunehmenden Mondes und mein Jäger auf das Sybol des Eises. Doch sollte anderweitiges angekündigt sein, so sehen wir uns wohl in der Lage auch andere Kennzeichen aus dem Gefecht zu nehmen ^^.



ja das kenne ich... bei uns ist Mond = Sheep, Blau = Eisfalle, Orange = sap, Grün = Wurzeln etc. Aber es kommt immer wieder vor das das woanders anders ist.

Ich bin deswegen mit meinem mage auch einmal aus einer gruppe gegangen, die trotz bitte um erklärung der Symbole für welchen CC immer rumflamten was man dne für ein Failbob sei, weil man des Jägers Eisfalle sheept etc. aber es sonstwie nicht schafften, andere zeichen zu setzen. Selig sind die geistig armen...


----------



## Russelkurt (25. August 2011)

ich hab gestern und vorgestern mal wieder ein paar inis als schami geheilt, weil für schaden als schami scheine ich zu doof zu sein, außerdem hab ich dafür andere spezis. ein paar punkte farmen, ein wenig aufwärmen für den raid gestern abend.

da verschlägt es mich in diverse hc-inis, nur keine zul. die sind mir zu stressig mit den 200k-life-tanks, die alles pullen und dann umkippen, weil sie keine vermeidungswerte, sondern nur ausdauer haben. dem entsprechend vermischen sich hier die erlebnisse ein wenig, weswegen ich auf die erwähnung der instanznamen verzichte. ist eh alles bekannt^^

erste ini, erster tank: die dd machen mittleren schaden, der tank war imba³. hat keinen schaden gefressen und lag immernoch auf dps platz 2. ini lief gut, ich hab zwichendurch mehr blitzschläge als heilungen gewirkt und hab fast nur die dd mal hotten müssen.

zweite ini, erster tank: kommt rein, schaut sich um und pullt erstmal alles und noch viel mehr, frisst schaden ohne ende, dass ich jede mobgruppe oom bin aber scheißt auf mein mana und rennt weiter... soll er sehen, wo er heilung herbekommt. ich schau mir den ein wenig an, sehe nur dd-klamotte mit dd sockeln und dd meta. mach mich hinterher im forum übers bärchen schlau und stelle fest, dass der nen katzenskill hat -.-' deshalb kaum zu heilen. verzieht sich nach dem ersten boss wortlos und ein pala, der glücklich ist über jede schnelle ini übernimmt. geht fix zuende.

dritte ini, erster tank: geht raus, weil dm oder bsf, eins von beidem halt. zweiter tank kommt rein, pullt, achtet auf mein mana aber ist dauernd am schnorcheln, weil da echt viel schaden reinkommt. sagt kurz mom und wechselt sein equip. bekommt keinen schaden mehr rein, hat 30k mehr life und grinst sich eins, dass er seine qusrüstung gerne der ini anpasst... rp-spieler halt.

dann gabs da noch so ein paar erlebnisse, die sich dann immer wieder wiederholen. nur mit anderen klassen. so ne eule z.b. die mit ilvl346 (ca.) 3k dps geschafft hat. und das in voller rota laut dps-meter. keine sockel, keine vz (außer +3 int auf waffe).

dagegen war der raid richtig entspannend. außer bei schimaeron war ich nie unter 30% mana und hab manaflut (fast) nur für die anderen 2 heiler gestellt, obwohl ich in der heilung auf platz 2 war mit weniger overheal als beide anderen zusammen.


----------



## Fremder123 (25. August 2011)

Russelkurt schrieb:


> dagegen war der raid richtig entspannend. außer bei schimaeron war ich nie unter 30% mana und hab manaflut (fast) nur für die anderen 2 heiler gestellt, obwohl ich in der heilung auf platz 2 war mit weniger overheal als beide anderen zusammen.


Kein Wunder. Die T11-Raids sind nach den Nerfs auch in der Tat entspannender als so manche harmlos erscheinende 5er. Und NEIN, ich rede nicht nur von den Zul's.^^


----------



## Zuckerbub (25. August 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Beim Wasserheini platzte uns im TS der Kragen. Ich + mein Palaheiler holten die Leute JEDES MAL im Alleingang aus den Blasen.
> Nach den 4 Eles warteten wir auf den Boss. Etwas Zeit zu schreiben: "hör bitte auf zu hüpfen, es nervt einfach nur".
> Der Paladin sagte "ok", aber postwendend sprang der Magier die ganze Zeit durch die Gegend. Als ich diesen auch bat, es sein zu lassen, gab er entsprechend nur zum Besten "ich hüpfe, wann ich will!"




ich kann mir nicht helfen aber die beiden sind mir sympathisch


----------



## Russelkurt (25. August 2011)

also dauernd rumhüpfende (meist gnomische) zeitgenossen, die dann auch noch kacke spielen kann ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht ab. hatte auch vor ein paar wochen mal nen tank der nicht still stehen konnte. entweder rannte der wie ein tollwütiges wiesel um den tank oder er hüpfte wie ein gummiball auf aufputschmittel mit ner chillischote im a**** rum beim laufen. gut, dass es ne kurze ini war. länger als 20 minuten hab ich den auch nicht ertragen xD

edit: @ Fremder123: /sign^^ die 5er können immernoch mehr wipes verursachen, als ne randomgruppe in nem t11 raid ohne ahnung xD


----------



## Valdrasiala (26. August 2011)

Es soll tatsächlich Leute geben, die den Jump-Counter auf mehreren Millionen haben in den Statistiken.

Tja, viele neue Storys gibt es nicht von mir, immerhin hatte ich ein paar Tage Urlaub. Tat auch mal gut. Aber eine Story... hmmm... die hat man immer. 

Es geschah in ZG. Eine Eule stand da mit uns am Eingang, das Gear war jenseits der 365er Marke, gut verzaubert, gut gesockelt, alles gut. Bis auf... ja, bis auf alles andere. Die ersten Mobs bis zum Boss sah ich irgendwie sehr oft Mondfeuer, naja, ich denke da normalerweise nicht extrem drüber nach als Heiler. Aber der Blick ins Skada sagte mir, dass 2,5k DPS nicht so viel sind. Naja, der Jäger und DK aus der Gilde kratzten so an den 23-24k herum, darum war das verkraftbar.

Naja, eben genanntes Pew-Pew blieb dann in der Suppe stehen bei dem ersten Kessel-Mob. Und kippte um. Stellte sich beim ersten Boss in dessen Nähe, lief nicht weg bei der Verbindungslinie, lief nicht weg bei dem Gift-Irrgarten und kippte (trotz Battle-Rezz) zwei Mal um. Beim Indiana-Jones-Noobfilter starb die Eule dann auch, bei den Eiskesseln pullte sie zusätzliche Mobs (TAB+Mondfeuer-Spam wuhuuuuu), beim Raptorboss lies sie den Geist frei.

Spätestens da war mir klar, dass es ein Ebay-Account war oder der kleine Bruder auch mal groß angeben wollte. Naja, wir hatten Spaß im TS3, immerhin.

Archäologieboss war auch tödlich für die Eule, weilterhin die Flammenfalle. Zwei Mal sogar *bösegrins* da ich besagte Eule an den Ausgangspunkt zurückgerezzt habe ^^ Bei den Mobs vor dem Pantherboss platzen die CCs dank Mondfeuer, etwas mehr zu tun für mich, zum Glück hatten wir nen super Tank. Bei der Pantherlady hab ich die Eule verrecken lassen, immerhin machte die eh keinen Schaden. Unnötig zu sagen, dass die lila Welle auch zu viel fürs Eulchen war, um der auszuweichen. die Geister vorm LKesselboss haben auch einen Kill mehr auf dem Counter, genauso wie die grüne Suppe beim Boss. Naja, inzwischen nur noch ca. 1k DPS (mit Mondfeuer)verursachend war klar, dass die ersten Items rot waren. Aber immernoch kein Wort vom Spieler der Eule.

Beim Endboss dürft ihr gern raten, wie oft die Eule starb: 



Spoiler



2 Mal, Battlerezz sei dank!


Ich glaube ich habe noch nie so oft jemanden gerezzt in meinem digitalen Leben.


----------



## Russelkurt (26. August 2011)

nette geschichte, das mit der eule^^ hab auch mal solche spezis gehabt. die haben dann aber meistens noch ein wenig mehr für ihr ableben getan, als die von dir beschriebene eule. waren meist aggrotode. sowas wie der feuermagier (ø 378), der mit vorliebe alle proccs, booster, cd's und casts seiner prio/rota in so kurzer zeit wie möglich auf den boss knüppelte, samt spiegelbildern, die nach ihrem ableben ja ihre bedrohung dem magier vermachen, oder seine zumindest nicht mehr aufteilen^^ BÄM! tot bei jedem (!) boss nach max 30 sek xD

und so nen ebay-char, wie die eule hab ich auch schonmal gesehen, allerdings lange nicht so doof, wie du deine eule beschrieben hast ;D der stand ein, zwei mal in suppen rum, ist ein, zwei mal an noobfiltern gescheitert, hat ein wenig gelernt. aber die ebay-rota *prrrr* moonfire, *prrrr* moonfire und ab und an mal... wait for it... zorn (unglaulich aber war^^) ist standard bei dieser art von chars


----------



## Harut (26. August 2011)

ich würde bei der eule mal tv nebenbei vermuten... tab moonfire ist halt am chilligsten zu drücken^^ und leider lernen diese leute ja genau dadurch, dass si eohne probleme durch die ini gezogen werden, dass eben dieses verhalten fruchtet.


----------



## Youmaycry (26. August 2011)

ich war vorgestern über df in grim batol.  der dmg war nicht so prickelnd und bei umbriss haben die das add nicht weggehauen geschweige denn angehauen .... !der heiler gab alles und ich zündete auch alles. boss lag. erfolg für alle.war natürlich keine absicht der erfolg, sie wusstens einfach nicht, statt vorher zu fragen.  mit ach und krach boss nr 2 gepackt.beim dritten boss sah man wieder, dass keiner von den 3 dd´s überhaupt wusste was zu tun ist.hey da isn add , erstma draufgehen ... zack ... bumm tot ! das spielchen 3 x ! dann irgendwann bin ich dann auch gegangen, weil wenn die noch nicht ma n ton sagen und sich nach 3 wipes keiner wundert .... !normalerweise erklär ich dann auch gerne. aber an diesem besagten tage war ich einfach nur genervt. und das alles nur weil ich mich für nen beutel prostituiere, selber schuld


----------



## Valdrasiala (26. August 2011)

Russelkurt schrieb:


> aber die ebay-rota *prrrr* moonfire, *prrrr* moonfire und ab und an mal... wait for it... zorn (unglaulich aber war^^) ist standard bei dieser art von chars



WHOOT? Der hatte mehr als eine Taste? 
Naja, meine Eule hatte leider nur eine Taste auf der Tastatur belegt denke ich. Keine Ahnung. Ich habe später nicht mehr draufgeguckt, weil wir Wetten abgeschlossen haben, wann genau die Eule wieder umkippt, und das trotz voller Heilung *g* Der Tank hat glaube ich 80% der Instanz nur durchs Beacon Heilung abbekommen von mir. 

P.S. @ Harut
Ich denke dass dieser Spieler in 99% aller anderen Instanzen gekickt wird. Wir hatten halt genug Schaden und Heilung mit, um das auszugleichen, das ist ja weiß Gott nciht überall so...


----------



## tonks09 (26. August 2011)

Eben mit meiner Mage die vor 2 Tagen 85 geworden war ZG gewesen.Der Erste Boss lag schon, als ich in Gruppe kam.Die anderen Standen bereits vorn 2 Boss,und nur noch ein paar Mobs trennten uns von den.
Hatte mich schon gewundert gehabt,warum so kurz vorn Boss ein DD aus Gruppe geht.Mir schwante übles.So kam es den auch.Ich war noch keine Minute in der Gruppe ---> Wipe !
Ok kann passieren.Anschließend lagen auch die Mobs vorn Boss.Der Boss lief soweit ganz gut.Weiter zum nächsten.Äm ja, ---> Wipe der 2.Und das wieder an Trash.Dieses mal wurde einer der Dicken Questmobs die an Wegesrand rumstanden mitgepullt,wärend der Tank schon munter an Trash klopfen war.Danach verlies der Tank die Gruppe.Gefolgt von einen DD und den Heiler.Der letzte DD der mit mir noch in Gruppe war, verabschiedete sich ebenfalls.So stand ich mal wieder alleine in der Inze. 
15 Minuten warten.Keine 10 Minuten in der Inze und mal wieder auf neue Gruppe warten -.-*
Ist echt schlimm geworden.In den Letzten 2 Tagen bin ich so oft in den inzen gestorben, das ich zum Teil draufzahlen durfte beim reppen.Dabei hab ich Omen mitlaufen,und achte so gut es geht auf meine Aggro.Benutze Unsichtbarkeit wenns eng wird in der Hoffnung, es wird alles gut.

Kann es sein das die meisten Tanks und Heiler immer unfähiger werden ? Vorallen die Heiler fallen immer mehr negativ auf.
Bestes Beispiel war gestern Grim Batol HC.Der Tank frass wenig Schaden.Die DDs wurden aber nicht mitgeheilt.Der Heiler Sprang mit duchschnittlich 40 - 60 % Mana in der Inze rum.Das war bei uns DDs so Krass, das die Eule die dabei war, schon angefangen hatte,DDs in Kampf zuheilen.Auf Fragen, was das nicht heilen soll,kam nur ein Warum ? Könnt gefälligst aufpassen !
So macht DD sein keinen Spass mehr.Die letzten 2 Tage zu mindestens 80 % der inzen nur solche Gruppen gehabt.Und ich hab sehr viele Inzen laufen müssen für die Marken und Items ^^ 
Wenn ich des alles hier wiedergeben würde, was da abgegangen war.Wärt ihr wohl noch die nächsten 2 Seiten nur mit Lesen beschäftigt


----------



## Velynn (27. August 2011)

Soooo gestern endlich meinen allerersten wahren Raid betreten, als (Pala) Heiler.
Pechschwingenabstieg.
Zuerst dachte ich der Raid wüsste dass ich ein totaler Neuling bin.
Als die Leute (aus 3 verschiedenen Gilden, bzw 4 mit mir) ohne Absprache über die Taktik oder was weiss ich die Bosse angingen, wurde mir klar, dass die wohl doch nicht wussten, dass ich das ganze zum ersten mal mache *g*.
Ich hab auch kein wort darüber verloren, nicht nur weil ich schon oft genug gehört habe dass neulinge gekickt werden oder nur leute mit erfahrung einen Raid besuchen können, sondern auch weil ich die guides nach mehrmaligem lesen praktisch auswendig kann und mich dadurch sicher fühlte. Ich musste dann sogar sachen ansagen *g*. Die Bosse lagen nach und nach, beim ersten oder zweiten Versuch, ausser nef, nach dem ersten wipe hatte der Maintank einen Disc und die Gruppe wollte keinen neuen suchen. Nächste woche nehmen sie mich wieder mit, und nein sie wissen immernoch nicht dass ich ein Neuling im Gebiet Raids bin.
Die Gruppe war toll und ich bedanke mich bei ihnen, für meinen ersten Raid.
Jetzt hoffe ich nur noch dass meine Gilde nicht sauer auf mich ist, da ich zu ihren einzigen Heilern gehöre und sie die Cata Raids noch nicht angefangen haben...


----------



## Herz des Phönix (27. August 2011)

Gerade mit meinem Druidentank aus langeweile je 1x ZG/ZA mit verschiedenen Gruppen.
ZA: Timerun, ohne Tote.
ZG: Der Heiler sagte am anfang an, dass er es eilig hatte.
Alle Bosse ohne Wipe. Und Rekordzeit. 20 Minuten oder so ^^
[Gefällt mir]. ^.^


----------



## Doofkatze (29. August 2011)

Ich war gestern zusammen mit einem Gildenmitglied in ZA.

Endlich durfte ich mal wieder meinem Großen (Hexer, 365er EQ, böses Viech) mitnehmen, das Gildenmitglied war mit der Eule dabei.

Es ist nicht böse gemeint, aber auch mit ihrem 357er EQ kommt des Eulchen nicht wirklich auf angemessenen Schaden, was ich hier als 7-10k einfach mal stehen lasse.

Es ging also los.

Direkt vor dem Tor sehe ich, das der Random Schamanen DD ein Itemlevel von 344 hat, 7 Sockel ignoriert (alle) und vollständig unverzaubert ist.

Sowas toleriere ich ja nicht wirklich, ergo mache ich im Gruppenchat darauf aufmerksam, das ich das für eine Frechheit halte.


Direkt legte der Tank los (andere Gilde als der Schamane oder Heiler), beschimpfte uns, "Leute von Malorne MUSS man flamen", machte sich über die Eule lustig. (Wir beide waren übrigens die Malorner)
Der Schamane indes fuhr zwar seine 13k DPS, worauf er auch nochmal aufmerksam machen musste, wobei ich ihm aber einfach sagen musste, das Equipmentpflege nichts mit dem Schaden zu tun hätte, sondern viel mehr mit Gruppenspiel, da man schließlich wie die anderen auch bestvorbereitet in Instanzen geht. Er hatte schließlich nur 113k Trefferpunkte mit dem 15% Buff.

Der Tank wollte nicht locker lassen. Irgendwann kam er auf die besondere Idee, das die Eule bestimmt meine Frau ist, die ich mit durch die Instanzen ziehe. Diese Geschichte hielt sich auch bis zum Ende.

Beim 4. Boss (Totems) wurde ich erstmal wieder schlecht gemacht, weil ich als einziger RDD nicht bei den Totems stand (übrigens merkwürdigerweise am wenigsten Schaden nahm). Dann plötzlich eine Kehrtwende. "ist schon traurig, da so ein Großkotz (die einzigen beiden Sachen die ich in der Instanz gesagt habe, war die Geschichte mit dem Schamanenequipment und der Equipmentpflege) dann auch noch so scheiße spielt und dennoch am meisten Schaden von den 15 Malornern heute macht" (zu dem Zeitpunkt ein 25k Schnitt mit 33k Bosskämpfen)


Nach der Instanz verließ natürlich wer als einziger ohne ein Wort zu sagen die Gruppe? Der Tank. Lords of Flame als Gilde.


----------



## Feuerkatze (29. August 2011)

Ich hatte am Samstag früh dann doch mal den Elan um mich für ein paar Heros anzumelden um noch ein paar Punkte zu sammeln. schliesslich soll das Gear ja aktuell sein und in den Feuerlanden wipen wir noch am ersten Boss rum. 
Ich melde mich also mal wieder für die Zul-Inis an. 

1. ZG normaler Run, kein Problem. Ende
2. ZA normaler Run, hätte der Hexer noch mehr Damage gemacht hätts ein Timed werden können. Auch wäre es gut gewesen, wenn der Jäger (=ich) nicht den einen Scout noch hätte trommeln lassen. Ging aber sonst gut und ok. 

So Inis vorbei. Auch wenn ich am Anfang immer denke ja das machst du jetzt. Du rennst jetzt einfach mehrmals die Zul-Inis bekomme ich nach einem Durchlauf das Kotzen. Ich mag die Inis maximal einmal am Tag sehen, allenfalls noch aus zwei unterschiedlichen Posititionen. 

Aber ich brauchte noch ca 100 Punkte. Also habe ich doch noch mal angemeldet und mein Freund meint noch so: "wetten, dass die Gruppe jetzt total scheisse ist, weil du ja nur noch den einen Run brauchst"
und ja er hatte recht. 

Nochmal ZA: Tank rennt wie verrückt auf der linken Seite rauf und pullt alles was so geht. Wipe. 
Erster Boss: Heiler und Tank verlassen mitten im Kamf die Gruppe. Erster DD geht, ich geh dann auch mal. 

Nach einer halben Stunde (hatte ja nen Deserteurdebuff) ein weiterer Versuch. Wieder ZA. 
Die Gruppe geht ganz normal los. Es wird zügig, aber nicht übertrieben, gepullt. DDs machen Schaden, Heiler heilt, Tank tankt. Erster Boss: jeder DD so um die 18-22k DPS Boss liegt. Nächster Boss: das Gleiche. Das Wort Timerun fällt erst relativ spät eigentlich erst dann als wir mit noch 6 Minuten auf dem Zähler die Gruppe vor dem letzten Timerunboss legen und ja, es klappt, der Erfolg ist unser. Fürs Bärchen passt schonmal einer weil er es schon hat. Chancenvergrösserung für uns und Yeah, das Bärchen ist mein.


----------



## Schnatti (29. August 2011)

@ Doofkatze
Mir sind die Leute lieber die ihren Char beherschen ls jene die zwar gesockelt und verzaubert sind aber trotz 15% Buff max 10k DPs machen.
Du scheinst mir echtn Muffelkeks zu sein, beklotzt die Leute bevors losgeht, zetterst im gruppenchat, statt einfach mal zu kucken was die Leute können.
Klar wars nicht ok vom Schamanen aber das er mehr dmg gemacht hat als die Eule ist eigl ein Armutszeugniss für das Moorhuhn. Statt deine Energie in Randomgedöns zu stecken bring ihr lieber bei wie man richtig Schaden macht. Da hast du am Ende mehr von als wen du bei jeder neuen Gruppe zu streiten anfängst.

PS: Beim 4ten Boss bekommt man Randomaggro von der Katze. Wenn du zufälligerweise keine bekommen hast klasse, hättest du aber dann wärst du sehr schlecht zu heilen gewesen da du nicht im Kreis standest.


----------



## Doofkatze (29. August 2011)

Schnatti schrieb:


> @ Doofkatze
> Mir sind die Leute lieber die ihren Char beherschen ls jene die zwar gesockelt und verzaubert sind aber trotz 15% Buff max 10k DPs machen.
> Du scheinst mir echtn Muffelkeks zu sein, beklotzt die Leute bevors losgeht, zetterst im gruppenchat, statt einfach mal zu kucken was die Leute können.
> Klar wars nicht ok vom Schamanen aber das er mehr dmg gemacht hat als die Eule ist eigl ein Armutszeugniss für das Moorhuhn. Statt deine Energie in Randomgedöns zu stecken bring ihr lieber bei wie man richtig Schaden macht. Da hast du am Ende mehr von als wen du bei jeder neuen Gruppe zu streiten anfängst.
> ...




1. Ich spiele leider selbst keine Eule und kann daher schlecht Hinweise geben bez. Rotation oder Itemwerte. Ich habe allerdings wiederholt auf Guides verwiesen, wobei damals wirklich eine Besserung zu vorher spürbar war. Da hat sich das Gildenmitglied wirklich mit beschäftigt, auch wenn es eben eher ein "steht halt da" ist (also ohne ein "warum")

2. Es ist nunmal ein Gildenmitglied, wenn ich im TS frage, ob wer mitwill und sie bejaht, kann ich nicht einfach sagen: "nö, du nicht", zumal ich die Person auch wirklich schätze. Auch in den gildeninternen Gängen konnte ich zuletzt ein besseres Zusammenspiel feststellen, gerade was Brezes oder Unterbrechungen angeht. Es fehlt eben nur etwas am Schaden, ansonsten geht es.

3. Ich weiß für gewöhnlich was ich mache. Ich mache zwar wie jeder andere auch so meine Fehler, aber das hat für gewöhnlich nichts mit meinem Spielverständnis (= Bossmechaniken) zu tun. In dem Fall, mitten in der Metamorphose, nah am Boss ohne Katze am Hals, war dies die bessere Variante. Der Schaden wäre mit rund 10k DPS, wenn nicht noch mehr, eingebrochen, wenn ich mich an die Totems gehalten hätte und immer mitgelaufen wäre. So dauerte der Kampf nur 50 Sekunden.


----------



## SilentLightofTirion (29. August 2011)

Normalerweise hab ich ja kaum schlechte Erfahrungen wenn ich mit meinen Heilern in die Zul Inis geh, da ich doch vieles rausreißen kann. Aber was ich am WE mal wieder erlebte, machte mich sogar sauer, sodass ich nen Ticket erstellte.
Aber erstmal zur Geschichte. Wollte eigentlich mit meinem Mage entspannt ne Zul Ini gehen, als ich bemerkte, dass gerade Heiler gesucht werden, dachte ich mir, gehst doch schnell mit Priester Heiler und sahnst den Beutel ab. Ich wartete einige Minuten dann der Invite. Ich stand mitten vorm Falkenboss in ZA. Dachte mir so, naja muss ja schon was vorgefallen sein, wenn der Heiler weg ist, aber hast ja schon öfters den Tag gerettet und dachte mir nichts dabei. Sehe noch, dass Tank und 2DDs aus einer Gilde sind. So Kampf ging los und es werden beide Wächter gekillt, sodass dann einige Sekunden später alle Adds kamen, die DDs teils Aggro zogen und ich trotz Verblassen danach wieder die Aggro hatte. Trotzdem Despellen aufm Tank kippte er einfach um, weil er massig kassierte. Was folgte war ein Flame gegen mich, warum ichs net schaff den Tank zu heilen (hab nen ilvl von 358). Ich schaute mir mal den Pala Tank an, warum er denn soviel Schaden frisst. Was sah ich. Hit gesockelt!!!. Auf meine Frage hin, warum er Hit sockelt, kam dass ich ihm net zu erklären habe, wie er nen Pala spielt, sondern lerne sollen zu Heilen. Kurze Zeit später meint er noch, dass er Hit sockelt um besser Aggro gegen 30k Mages zu halten. Mein Einwand, dass er wegen nem zueifrigen DD lieber schadensveringerte Effekte reduziert und damit mehr Schaden bekommt, wodurch der Heiler wieder mehr zu tun hat und so dann vielleicht auch nen Wipe mehr riskiert, ob er dies für sinnvoll halte. 
Daraufhin meinte er, ich solle doch leaven. Dachte mir so, ne dann ist der Beutel futsch, ich bleibe. Was war die folge, 7 Minuten rumstehen. Dann haben der Tank und 1 DD geleavt. Der 3. aus der Gilde stand AFK am Eingang rum. Der Versuch ihn zu kicken ging nicht, weil Blizzard meinte, dass dies nicht möglich sei..... Folge war, dass unser dieser AFK Steher nun dran hinderte die Ini fertig zu machen. Wir mussten leaven und natürlich gab es nun auch keinen Beutel und es wurden auch keine Heiler mehr gesucht.

Ich hasse einfach solche Gildengruppen, die so arrogant sind, und nie Fehler bei sich sehen und alles auf (in meinem Fall meistens) den Heiler schieben. Der Heiler ist schon wieder der Sündenbock für alles. Der Tank kann in DD Gear rum rennen und der Heiler ist schuld wenn er ihn nicht geheilt bekommt.


Genauso regt es mich auf, wie jeder in ZA immer sofort von Timerun ausgeht. Wenn man da einfach mal in Ruhe durchmöchte und nach nem Boss den Extraloot mitnehmen möchte, wird einfach nur geflamt. Da wird gepullt ohne dass der Heiler da ist. Da wird gepullt, obwohl der Schaden eh nicht stimmt. Auf CC wird auch verzichtet und daraufhin auf Manapausen natürlich auch... Und dann natürlich mitten in den Kämpfen leaven. Blizzard sollte echt für Leute die im Kampf leaven eine extra Sperre einführen. Einfach dass dieses viel pullen und leaven aufhört. Sollen Sie doch leaven, aber warum müssen sie noch die Gruppen wipen? Sowas verdirbt einen den Spielspass.


----------



## Doofkatze (29. August 2011)

Berühmte letzte Worte: "kannst du den Schnitter spielen?" "ja"

...


----------



## SilentLightofTirion (29. August 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Berühmte letzte Worte: "kannst du den Schnitter spielen?" "ja"
> 
> ...



Achja, dass ist das Gute wenn ich mal als DD drin bin. . Dann weiß ich wenigstens, dass wir das schaffen


----------



## Harml3ss (31. August 2011)

SilentLightofTirion schrieb:


> Genauso regt es mich auf, wie jeder in ZA immer sofort von Timerun ausgeht. Wenn man da einfach mal in Ruhe durchmöchte und nach nem Boss den Extraloot mitnehmen möchte, wird einfach nur geflamt. Da wird gepullt ohne dass der Heiler da ist. Da wird gepullt, obwohl der Schaden eh nicht stimmt. Auf CC wird auch verzichtet und daraufhin auf Manapausen natürlich auch... Und dann natürlich mitten in den Kämpfen leaven. Blizzard sollte echt für Leute die im Kampf leaven eine extra Sperre einführen. Einfach dass dieses viel pullen und leaven aufhört. Sollen Sie doch leaven, aber warum müssen sie noch die Gruppen wipen? Sowas verdirbt einen den Spielspass.



100% sign. Hab heute bzw Dienstag mal ein wenig ZA/ZG mit Schami gehealt, um noch ein wenig 346er Gear loszuwerden, was auch wunderbar geklappt hat. Aber eins nach dem anderen:

1. Run/random: kaum in der Instanz, sofort: Timerun? vom Mage, ja vom Tank und ab geht die Reise. Beim Trash hat irgendwie JEDER fleissig Aggro gezogen, aber keine Flames seltsamerweise - naja nächster Trashpack mit 40% Mana und wieder Aggropingpong, der erste tote DD war die Folge, ich bin als nächstes gekippt. Wipe #1. Rein und weiter, böses Geflame mittlerweile (vom Tank) Failbos, **** und **** und so weiter. Geleaved - Deserteur, Blümchen sammeln -> neue Anmeldung.

2. Run/random: Tank sagt: war noch nie hier, 1. DD leaved. Oo Neuer DD kommt an (Hunter ~ 365 Gear). Irreführung? Nein. Pullen: ja, gern, hättens noch nen Mob mehr? Nein, weil einfach mal Multishot in die Trashpacks, totstellen - öhm. Oom, ein DD tot (leider nicht der Hunter), Tank schwer angeschlagen -> rennt weiter. Hunter flamed Tank, weil der keine Aggro halten kann - Tank leaved, Hunter: Noobs, leaved. Neue Mitglieder recht schnell gefunden. Tank vorsichtig unterwegs, schaut aufs Mana, DDs liegen im guten Mittelfeld vom Schaden, keine Wipes mehr - aber bissl mehr CC hätte es sein dürfen...  

3. Run/random + 2 Gildies (Melee und frischer ZA/ZG-fertiger Hunter): Läuft an sich gut, wir sind im TS bei ZG und haben viel Spaß, weil der Tank ein wenig braucht zum Pullen. Unser Retri ist leider etwas ungeduldig und zieht schon häufiger mal Aggro, was der Tank aber nicht kommentiert. Heilen verläuft relativ gechillt bis Mandokir...Tank stirbt einmal im AoE, bekommt BR und geht nicht sofort auf den Raptor, was uns (fast) einen Geist kostet. Unser Retri geht steil im TS, mir platzt der Kragen - Stille für den Rest der Ini (immerhin kein Generve mehr). Dann allerdings das bescheidene: ein Wipe bei Kilnara, weil ich Depp nicht aufgepasst habe und der Tank mir stirbt...schon flamed unser Retri den Tank.... Oo - gab kurz im TS ne Ansage vom Hunter, daraufhin unser Retri Flame im TS. Fein, dachte ich mir. Tank diskutiert kurz mit unserem Retri, recht sachlich. Retri schiesst zurück mit Failbob, etc.   

Hab dann die Inis erstmal sein lassen und bin raus aus dem TS, sowas ist echt unter aller Sau. Erstmal gehört sich flamen nicht, selbst dann, wenn es berechtigt wäre, ist es einfach nur daneben. Und wenn man dann sowas von nem Gildenmember (Raidmember auch noch) mitbekommt, während man nurnoch in die Tischkante beissen möchte...vergeht einem ganz schnell der Spielspaß...

Naja immerhin gabs den Heiler- und Enhancerkolben vom Endboss *yay* und beides bekommen


----------



## LoveThisGame (31. August 2011)

nachdem es ja soviele geschichten zu schlechten random gruppen gibt und ich auch teilweise haarsträubende erfahrungen habe bin ich mittlerweile soweit das prinzipiell alles gekickt wird was overall unter 11-12k dps liegt ganz egal ob ich als range, heal, tank oder (wenn auch sehr selten) als meele unterwegs bin !

das is durchaus ne zahl die auch mit frischem blauem 346er gear aboslut machbar is ohne das man allzu perfekt spielen muß. hab auch schon mit ausdauer vollgestopfte teils noch blau gegearte tanks gekickt wo es einfach nur stressig war den am leben zu halten, diese sorte pullt dann auch noch entsprechen dem motto " ich hab ja deutlich über 200k hp mir kann ja eh nix passieren" !

hab festgestellt das sehr häufig priester die heals sind die fliegen,auch wenn es durchaus sehr sehr gute priester heiler gibt, naja erst neulich wieder einer um die 85k mana voll gebufft, 333er trinkets, wille/mastery gesockelt. hatte einfach keinen sinn mit dem, der dk tank war zwar nicht top aber sein gear sah recht anständig aus er hats einfach in za beim 1.boss nicht hinbekommen die group am leben zu halten, kick nach 2 wipes. auch wenn das item lvl nen za/zg run zuläßt muß das gear noch lange nicht ausreichen dafür !

hab erst heut wieder nen 7,5k mage rausgeschmissen als ich mit meinem warri tank za war, siehe da einen run später diesmal zg wie kanns anders sein diesmal nen ele schami mit zarten 8k am 1.boss kick vote , wollte ich jedenfalls ging aber nicht siehe da "dieser spieler kann 2 stunden nicht auscgeschlossen werden", da frag ich mich doch blizzard was soll der mist ? nach 4 wipes beim endboss hat ich die schnauze voll und bin rausgegangen, macht kein damage, failt in einer tour bei den bodychecks (trotz schriftlicher erklärung) und was geister sind wußte er scheints auch nicht...

da frag ich mich doch warum muß ich mir das antun ? da gibts leut deren performance einfach in keinster weise der instanz angemessen is bin aber gezwungen solche leute mitzuschleppen mit dem ergebnis das ich außer verlorener zeit und reppkosten nix davon habe von den nerven die dabei draufgehen mal gar nicht zu reden.

als ich daraufhin dann ein ticket erstellt habe und der gm meinte es läge daran das ich in kürzerer vergangenheit zu viele spieler gekickt hätte, daher der 2 stunden cd, hats mir mal wieder völlig gereicht nach einer diskussion mit dem gm darüber für was ich denn eigentliche bezahle wenn ich mir nichtmal die mitspieler aussuchen darf, die natürlich zu keinem befriedigendem ergebniss geführt hat, bin ich gelinde gesagt not emused about blizzard !


----------



## XSebX (31. August 2011)

LoveThisGame schrieb:


> ...
> da frag ich mich doch warum muß ich mir das antun ? da gibts leut deren performance einfach in keinster weise der instanz angemessen is bin aber gezwungen solche leute mitzuschleppen mit dem ergebnis das ich außer verlorener zeit und reppkosten nix davon habe von den nerven die dabei draufgehen mal gar nicht zu reden.
> ...




Wer genau zwingt dich dazu?

Ganz ehrlich? Du hast wohl den Schuss nicht gehört!
Wenn du dich für eine Random-Gruppe anmeldest, dann kannst du verdammt nochmal nicht voraussetzen, dass die anderen 4 Spieler genauso spielen wie es dir persönlich in den Kram passt!
Niemand zwingt dich dazu, per Browser eine Randomgruppe zu suchen. Wenn du 4 Mitspieler haben willst, die genauso "toll" sind wie du, dann geh mit deiner Gilde rein.

Du führst dich auf wie Derjenige, der das Recht hat irgendwelche Maßstäbe zu erfinden die andere Spieler dazu berechtigen in eine Ini zu gehen. Dem ist aber nicht so! Wenn das Feature namens "Dungeonbrowser" diesen Spielern erlaubt die Ini zu betreten, dann haben sie auch das Recht sich dafür anzumelden. Oder zahlst du mächtiger Obermacker einen Sonderbeitrag für ganz Tolle?

Dein Verhalten ist nicht nur egoistisch, sondern auch hochgradig asozial.

Weist du was? Es kann sogar Spaß machen, Spieler die offensichtlich noch nicht ganz so gut sind einfach mal an die Hand zu nehmen und ihnen was zu erklären. Und es ist einfach nur schön, wenn man dann dafür sowas wie Dankbarkeit erntet und man merkt wie man diesem Spieler ein gutes Gefühl gibt. Und es ist sogar noch sehr viel schöner zu erleben, wie dieser Spieler plötzlich Fortschritte macht und sich voll darüber freut, dass man so nett zu ihm war.
So schafft man positive Schwingungen (Vibes) und genau solche Momente sind es, die einem positiv in Erinnerung bleiben.

Egoisten wie du werden sowas wohl nie erleben, weil für dich nur zählt möglichst schnell zu deinem persönlichen Erfolg zu kommen und dabei haben alle anderen gefälligst zu funktionieren. Menschen wie dir schreibe ich die soziale Kompetenz für ein Gruppenspiel ab.

Anstatt mit den Leuten eine gute Zeit und Spaß zu haben erzeugst du Kick für Kich schlechte Stimmung, negative Energie, sorgst vielleicht dafür, dass andere Menschen sich schlecht fühlen.


Aber weist du was? Alles im Leben kommt auf einen zurück, auch auf dich!


Edit: Du bist ein Opfer der heutigen Gesellschaft. Jeder hat zu jedem Moment zu funktionieren und nichts kann schnell genug gehen.


----------



## LoveThisGame (31. August 2011)

XSebX schrieb:


> Wer genau zwingt dich dazu?
> 
> Ganz ehrlich? Du hast wohl den Schuss nicht gehört!
> Wenn du dich für eine Random-Gruppe anmeldest, dann kannst du verdammt nochmal nicht voraussetzen, dass die anderen 4 Spieler genauso spielen wie es dir persönlich in den Kram passt!
> ...



was hat das mit egoismus zu tun ? in erster linie steht der erfolg der gruppe also 3 mitspieler und ich selbst im vordergrund wenn ein fünfter diesen behindert oder sogar verhindert empfinde ich es nicht als meine aufgabe ihn/sie in die grundlagen des spiels einzuweisen  !

entschuldigung low damage kannste nicht eben mal mit paar minuten erklären auf ein vernünftiges niveau bringen, das selbe gilt für andere rollen !

die gesamt gruppe möchte einen erfolg verbuchen welcher sich in za/zg in 140 punkten und wers braucht noch nen bisschen loot verbuchen läßt, jeder der 5 beteiligten nimmt einen teil seiner ihm oder ihr zur verfügung stehenden zeit dazu in anspruch wenn dem etwas deutlich erkennbar im weg steht kick vote !!!

basta !


obendrein bin ich nicht mutter theresa und sicher nicht dazu da den schwachen und bedürftigen zu helfen ! weiß ja nicht ob und wie du raiden gehst aber von erfolgsorientierter spielweise haste scheints noch nicht viel gehört !


----------



## Bloodstalker Il (31. August 2011)

es kommt immer drauf an ich hab auch schon 10k dps guffels durch za gezogen weil der dmg gepasst hat . und wenn ich schon wieder so sachen lesse wie dk tank priest heal mimim... l2p spiele beides ist beides 0 problem in za (dk 50% self heal in za wer da weint hat kp vom leben...) ich bin normal sparsam mim kicken doch wenn einer oft failt fliegt er, auser er ist ein dd und ich bin mit gildis unterwegs das bei 25k pro dd ned auffällt wenn der 3. failt, es ist nämlich so schön mit anzusehen wie solche spieler bei jedem boss mim gesicht im dreckliegen.


----------



## Doofkatze (31. August 2011)

Jetzt beruhigen sich bitte mal alle wieder...

Ich kicke auch nicht gerade selten, aber bestimmt nicht wegen 7-8k DPS.

BTT:

Der Onkel Hexer fuhr gestern irgendwie nur recht wenig Schaden und musste sich mit dem Tank um DMG overall abbemühen, da dieser mit 13k DPS und vorrennend immer recht gut dabei war.
Irgendwas passt da derzeit so gar nicht.
Resultierend kam bereits nach wenigen Minuten die Rückfrage, was denn mit mir los wäre, weil der "scheiß Hexer" einfach keinen Schaden macht.
Erst beim Endboss in BS dann habe ich ihn endlich überholt... Wir sprechen hier übrigens vom Gesamtschaden, nicht von den DPS  

Nervig war aber nicht nur das Gezeter über meinen Schaden. Wir hatten unseren Schamiheiler dabei, der genau 2 Minuten vorher 85 wurde und mal kurz die Gildenbank geplündert hat (nicht im negativen Sinne), um hc laufen zu können (333er Schnitt). Auch wiederholte Ansagen im TS, das der Tank bitte etwas langsamer machen sollte (Real ID FL Tank (nur dem Schamanen) von einem anderen Server), führten ins Leere, sodass Brezes permanent auf CD waren. Irgendwie witzlos...


----------



## Angel80 (31. August 2011)

Typischer "gogo" Tank aus LK Zeiten. Das war ja damals Mode, und ist es wohl irgendwie immer noch. Zum Glück spiel ich selber Tank und lass allen die Zeit die sie brauchen. Gibt der Heal die Info "Kann auch schneller gehen." dann wird Tempo aufgenommen. Aber nicht auf das Mana beim Heal achten ist als Tank "no go". Aber wem sag ich das.


----------



## Hosenschisser (31. August 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Berühmte letzte Worte: "kannst du den Schnitter spielen?" "ja"



Die Frage stell ich direkt am Anfang und pulle nicht an bevor das geklärt ist.


----------



## Doofkatze (31. August 2011)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Die Frage stell ich direkt am Anfang und pulle nicht an bevor das geklärt ist.




Bei mir das gleiche. Aber ich habe es schon erlebt, wie ich 3 mal hintereinander angelogen wurde und jeweils 10 Sekunden nach dem tatsächlichen Kampfbeginn die erste Schlacke oben an der Treppe war.


----------



## Feuerkatze (31. August 2011)

Ich level ja derzeit Hunter2 auf einem englischen Server. Die Randomgruppen sind da meist recht kommentarlos. Seltenst, dass da mal ein "hi" am Anfang kommt. 

Spassig war der letzte Klosterrun. Palatank rennt durch pullt alles was geht, Heiler kommt kaum hinterher. Ich hab zum Glück schon Multishot und bombe was geht. Das war ein krass schneller run. 

Andere ini: stormwind stockade: schon nach dem ersten Pull wird gebettelt, dass doch bitte der Tank gekickt werden soll. Eh? wir sprechen hier von Lvl 22-25, vielleicht handelt es sich um einen neuen spieler? Oder einfach jemanden, der zwar immer geheilt hat, aber von tanken keine Ahnung hat. Wieso erklärt man so jemanden nichts? Nein, es wird sofort gekickt. Da geh ich dann lieber, die Wartezeiten sind dort auf dem Level auch für DDs sehr gut verkraftbar (10-15 min)

Noch so ein Fall in Gnomeregan: Da kam tatsächlich mal sowas wie Kommunikation. Ich glaub sogar ein Hi am Anfang. Tank (Pala) legt los. Hüpft runter, die anderen checkens nicht und der Heiler kommt etwas spät da kam dann ein "um Healer?" Heiler kam dann auch und gut war. Etwas später kam dann von irgendwoher eine Pat und hängt sich an den Heiler. Ich habe noch keine Irreführung, mache dennoch mal Damage auf das Add und bekomm es auch und renne mal durch die Weihe vom Pala.
"Wanna tank?" ich dann nur "no, but I want a healer that lives" Der Heiler bat dann noch darum nicht gekickt zu werden. Wenn es schon so weit ist, dann sind die deutschen Server wohl eine Oase der friedfertigen Spieler.


----------



## LoveThisGame (31. August 2011)

natürlich achteste auf den heal als tank, is ja schließlich deine lebensversicherung. ich hab auch nix gegen tau frisch equipte 85er solang die performance stimmt ! ein heiler der den bosskampf nicht geheilt bekommt obwohl keiner großartig failt, ein dd der eben single target nichtmal fünfstellige dps zahlen zustande bringt, ein tank der zufiel schaden frist am besten im dd gear oder pvp gear tanken, (alles schon erlebt zu lutsch king ja durchaus machbar heutzutage nicht), all das geht halt nicht.

sry aber die zul inis sind zwar eh schon totgenerft, ein gewisses minimum an performance erfordern sie aber dennoch !

wer das halt nicht bringt bekommt nen kick vote, is ja schließlch nicht irgend ne low ini wo alles relativ egal is. und dieses recht erwarte ich mir auch in einer random group das man allzu miese spieler jederzeit austauschen kann !!!


----------



## icepeach (31. August 2011)

Ach letztens auch wieder was feines gehabt, ich mit meinem main der ein heildruide ist für za/zg angemeldet fürs punktecap.

Ein dk tank und seine 2 freunde 9k dps hunter (wtf?  ) und hexers pet das anscheinend im blutrausch alles in reichweite gepullt hat.

Davon mal ab das der tank nur ausdauer gesockelt hat und trinkets bei sich hatte, waren dieses nette dreiergespann nicht das einzigste.
Ein retri der sich den br schon permanent gebeucht hatte und wirklich mindestens 20 tote gestorben ist. Nun gut sind ja nicht meine repkosten 

ABER dann mir vorzuwerfen ich wäre ein noob etc. weil ich diesen lustigen haufen net geheilt bekomme...
Zur info meinen druiden spiele ich seit über 4 1/2 als heiler durchgehend ohne einen anderen char aktiv im raid zu spielen oder die skillung zu wechseln.

Ich würde mal ganz dreist behaupten das heilen beherrsche ich mittlerweile... Kicken konnten sie mich net weil der dauertote retri froh war das ich ihn immer rezze und dem auswahlverfahren net zugestimmt hat.
Der gute hat sich auch hinterher bei mir entschuldigt für sein trotteliges verhalten.
Warum ich mir das angetan habe? Ich habe dann mal wirklich den noobheiler gespielt  reppen wird ja gott sei dank von der gildenbank bezahlt 

Es war mir dann wirklich einfach absolut unmöglich die gruppe alleine schon beim trash oben zu halten, uuuuups wie unangenehm


----------



## Norua (31. August 2011)

Zuerst mal ne frage:
Druiden, Palas und schamanen können doch wenn sies geskillt haben Magie entfernen? 

Gleich vorweg ich spiel gerade den Tankkrieger hoch itemlvl 354 
(4 leere Sockelplätze und noch keine Kopfverzauberung und keine Schildwallglyphe) 
187k Life mit Befehlsruf 45% Blocken Knapp ~30% Parry+Dodge
ansonsten Tankdruide kenne aber alle Hcs auch als Heiligpriester

ZA Endboss
Healer: Druide Firelandseuqipt 120 k Mana
Wie solls anders sein natürlich kommt Bär/Adler
Debuff kommt....5....4.....3....2....1....komplette Gruppe gestunnt und auf 40% life
Schildwall....keiner am charge gestorben debuff 5....4....3....2...1....Alle Tod

Ich schau mir de Druiden an......hat geskillt das verderbnis einen Magiedebuff entfernt.

Zuerst frage ich ihn mal höflich ob er Magie entfernen kann....keine Antwort.

Versuch Nummer 2:
...5....4....3....[Schildwalll]..2....1...alle gestunnt und auf 40% runter ich dank Schildwall auf 50%+
wieder stibt keiner am anstürmen 
...5....rest wie oben + last stand..1...alle sterben im Stun

Alle stehen wieder beim Boss ich ich poste das Talent das er in der Theorie Magische effekte entfernen kann
und bitte ihn zumindest mich zu decursen.
Antwort: "Decursive zeigt nichts an....kann ich nicht wegmachen."
Antwort eines DDs der nicht auf dem gleichem Server ist wie der Heiler:
"Denk einmal nach wiso es nötig sein sollte das er dich decursed"

Schon beim Kommentar vom Druiden hab ich mal den Kopf gegen die Wand geschlagen.
Ja ich gebe zu ich habe leere Sockelplätze weil der Stein den ich haben wollte nicht im AH war.
Ja ich gebe zu ich habe keine Kopfverzauberung weil ich gerade Ramkahem pushe für die Armschienen.
Und die Schildwallglyphe würde in dem fall auch nicht helfen erstens nicht Ready zweitens
mit ein bisschen mehr Leben währ ich dem Tod auch nicht von der Schippe gesprungen.

Schildwall hatte CD---> Schildblock hilft mir im stun herzlich wenig Last Stand war beim 2. mal an
Wenn ich nicht einen Defensivskill übersehen habe sagt mit bitte wo ich einen Fehler gemacht habe

"Ich habe hier selbst geheilt und seltsamer weise funktioniert Massenbannung bzw. Magie entfernen
wunderbar, entweder heißt das das du gerne ~200k leben heilst als 2 mal manuell einen Knopf zu drücken
(2 gcds gehen sich aus das man 2 debuffs weg macht), du keine Ahnung hast was du eigentlich kannst
oder ein Ebay char bist"

Antwort:
"ich hab das down und dies down ich bin so toll blubb blubb"

Dann hab hab ich mal gepullt und wieder das selbe spiel ich sterbe im 2. Stun er leavt pala wurde
invitet der auch nicht decursed hat aber zumindest sind wir duch die ini gekommen.


----------



## Snee (31. August 2011)

LoveThisGame schrieb:


> da frag ich mich doch warum muß ich mir das antun ? da gibts leut deren performance einfach in keinster weise der instanz angemessen is bin aber gezwungen solche leute mitzuschleppen mit dem ergebnis das ich außer verlorener zeit und reppkosten nix davon habe von den nerven die dabei draufgehen mal gar nicht zu reden.
> 
> als ich daraufhin dann ein ticket erstellt habe und der gm meinte es läge daran das ich in kürzerer vergangenheit zu viele spieler gekickt hätte, daher der 2 stunden cd, hats mir mal wieder völlig gereicht nach einer diskussion mit dem gm darüber für was ich denn eigentliche bezahle wenn ich mir nichtmal die mitspieler aussuchen darf, die natürlich zu keinem befriedigendem ergebniss geführt hat, bin ich gelinde gesagt not emused about blizzard !



An deiner Stelle würde ich direkt noch ein Ticket schreiben: obwohl du der größte Hecht im Karpfenteich bist musst du dir den Dungeonfinder antun. Ach was waren das noch Zeiten, als man sich seine Gruppe selber zusammen suchen konnte... ähhh moment... konnte??? Ach nee geht doch immer noch! Jetzt stell ich mir die Frage: warum so ein großes Mimimi und arrogantes Gehabe, wenn du es doch selber in der Hand hast mit wem du spielst? Blizzard zwingt niemanden den Dungeonfinder zu nutzen. Du sprichst allerdings von "ich bin aber gezwungen". Wenn ich jetzt böse wäre könnte man behaupten, dass kein Mensch auf deinem Server dich leiden kann und auch nur eine Ini mit dir spielen würde... Da ich aber ein total netter Kerl bin liegt es natürlich nur daran, dass du der einzige verbliebene Spieler auf deinem Server bist und somit zur Nutzung des Dungeonfinders gezwungen wirst. 

Da es immer noch Leute gibt die es nicht verstanden haben: du zahlst bestimmt nicht ca. 13 Euro, um Spieler aus einer Instanz kicken zu dürfen. Da du scheinbar aber genau dies suchst und brauchst hier noch meine Empfehlung: geh zum Spielplatz um die Ecke. Schubs die kleinen Jungs und Mädchen von der Schaukel - das kostet nix und du bist weiterhin der Hecht im Karpfenteich. 

p.s.:
"sry aber die zul inis sind zwar eh schon totgenerft, ein gewisses minimum an performance erfordern sie aber dennoch !"
Ist scheinbar an mir vorbeigegangen: wann und was wurde an ZA/ZG generft?


----------



## Metadron72 (31. August 2011)

/sign snee

genauso seh ich das auch, und ich wüsst auch gern was sie da "totgenerft"haben.


----------



## Doofkatze (31. August 2011)

Beute mit ILvl 353. Das ist der Nerf. Und Zeit.

Je mehr du davon in den Zulinstanzen verbringst, desto einfacher wurde es. 

WUHU Seite 91!


----------



## Nisbo (31. August 2011)

@ LoveThisGame

sorry aber genau wegen Leuten mit Deiner Einstellung hat Blizz das eingeführt warum man nicht kicken darf wenn m anschon zu oft gekicket hat.


----------



## Metadron72 (31. August 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Beute mit ILvl 353. Das ist der Nerf. Und Zeit.
> 
> Je mehr du davon in den Zulinstanzen verbringst, desto einfacher wurde es.
> 
> WUHU Seite 91!



das ist eben kein nerf...ein nerf ist fix, wenn du das so formulierst wären die inis schon generft gewesen als sie erschienen sind und zwar für die leute mit raid gear ... 

p.s. @love wenn du sogar den timer erreicht hast, würd ich mir mal gedanken machen oO


----------



## Cantharion (31. August 2011)

@LoveThisGame So wie du hier rüberkommst liebst du das Spiel ein bisschen zu sehr. Oo
Lass mich raten "lfm bot fastrun nur gear+exp ogogo gc garrosh"


----------



## HyoutonRyu (31. August 2011)

Snee schrieb:


> Da es immer noch Leute gibt die es nicht verstanden haben: du zahlst bestimmt nicht ca. 13 Euro, um Spieler aus einer Instanz kicken zu dürfen. Da du scheinbar aber genau dies suchst und brauchst hier noch meine Empfehlung: geh zum Spielplatz um die Ecke. Schubs die kleinen Jungs und Mädchen von der Schaukel - das kostet nix und du bist weiterhin der Hecht im Karpfenteich.



*lachflash* xD 
Ich find das ne tolle Beschreibung.


----------



## Rolandos (31. August 2011)

LoveThisGame schrieb:


> .....



Selig sind die geistig armen, heist es doch, oder irre ich mich.

ich gehöre zu den Spielern, die einem Kickvote grundsätzlich nicht zustimmen, Ausnahmen bei einem Disco, wenn er nach max 10 minuten nicht wieder kommt oder er sich nicht benehmen kann, er rummosert und so weiter. 
Wenn Jemand schlecht spielt, schlecht gerüstet ist , ist das kein Grund ihn zu kicken. Jeder hat mal angefangen, oder nicht jeder sitzt 24/7 vor der Kiste und zockt.
Repkosten das ich nicht lache, na und !!! Ist eh nur ein Spiel.

Wenn es überhaupt nicht geht, gehe ich, was aber noch nicht sehr oft passiert ist. 

Und ich kann mir auch denken warum du mit dem Dungeonfinder Mitspieler suchen musst ....... na fällt dir was ein, richtig weil keiner mehr mit dir was zu tun haben will.


----------



## Metadron72 (31. August 2011)

najo, egal..wir kommen vom thema ab

los los, geschichten geschichten geschichten


----------



## Nisbo (31. August 2011)

Tja einmal ZG direkt beim Endboss reingekommen und die übliche Whipeorgie bis ich dann als Schurke die Geister gemacht habe, der Heal deswegen dankbar war und auf mich aufgepasst hat *g*

ZA, war ne super Gruppe gewesen, wurde zwar nicht viel geredet auch kein Timed angesagt.

Vor dem 2. Boss unten bei den 2 Bären kam auf einmal die Gruppe von oben, also dieser Bug halt.

Naja egal, MassReez und noch locker den Timed geschafft trotz das wir noch einen Späher geaddet hatten.

Alle über 20K DPS, so sollte das immer sein dann bringts Spaß immer die selben Inis zu sehen 
Dann sogar noch den Bären abgestaubt 





----




dagegen eben gerade FL Trash farmen, ein graus, Gruppe mit 3 Heilern, 3 Pals waren dabei und nur SDM wurde gebufft trotz mehrmaligen Infos "SDK bitte"

Tanks haben immer da getankt wo die Mobs waren, naja feart ja keiner in der Ini und es laufen ja auch keine Mobs durch die Gegend.




Sowas schlechtes habe ich noch nicht gesehen und dann noch der unverzauberte PvP HealPala der kein SDK bufft aber schön flamen kann.


----------



## DerVerlorene (31. August 2011)

LoveThisGame schrieb:


> ... für was ich denn eigentliche bezahle wenn ich mir nichtmal die mitspieler aussuchen darf ...



dir ist schon klar, was der begriff RANDOM aussagt? auf jeden fall sagt er aus, dass nicht du es bist, der deine mitspieler aussucht!


----------



## LoveThisGame (1. September 2011)

Snee schrieb:


> An deiner Stelle würde ich direkt noch ein Ticket schreiben: obwohl du der größte Hecht im Karpfenteich bist musst du dir den Dungeonfinder antun. Ach was waren das noch Zeiten, als man sich seine Gruppe selber zusammen suchen konnte... ähhh moment... konnte??? Ach nee geht doch immer noch! Jetzt stell ich mir die Frage: warum so ein großes Mimimi und arrogantes Gehabe, wenn du es doch selber in der Hand hast mit wem du spielst? Blizzard zwingt niemanden den Dungeonfinder zu nutzen. Du sprichst allerdings von "ich bin aber gezwungen". Wenn ich jetzt böse wäre könnte man behaupten, dass kein Mensch auf deinem Server dich leiden kann und auch nur eine Ini mit dir spielen würde... Da ich aber ein total netter Kerl bin liegt es natürlich nur daran, dass du der einzige verbliebene Spieler auf deinem Server bist und somit zur Nutzung des Dungeonfinders gezwungen wirst.
> 
> Da es immer noch Leute gibt die es nicht verstanden haben: du zahlst bestimmt nicht ca. 13 Euro, um Spieler aus einer Instanz kicken zu dürfen. Da du scheinbar aber genau dies suchst und brauchst hier noch meine Empfehlung: geh zum Spielplatz um die Ecke. Schubs die kleinen Jungs und Mädchen von der Schaukel - das kostet nix und du bist weiterhin der Hecht im Karpfenteich.
> 
> ...



es gibt durchaus momente in denen gildenmitglieder unterschiedlichen interessen nachgehen, genauso gibt es teils unterschiedliche onlinezeiten daher kommt der browser ins spiel, und ja die zeiten als man sich seine hero gruppe noch ohne browser gesucht hat schlossen es aus fail bobs, dps krüppel und sonstiges mit durch eine hc schleifen zu müssen ! das haste damals genau 1 mobgruppe gemacht und anschließen ignore auf lebenszeit !!!

kann leider nicht mehr genau sagen wann der nerf kam das die zul inis generft sind is schlicht fakt ! und wenn dir das bis heute noch nicht aufgefallen ist warst du ungenerft scheints nie drin !


----------



## LoveThisGame (1. September 2011)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> das ist eben kein nerf...ein nerf ist fix, wenn du das so formulierst wären die inis schon generft gewesen als sie erschienen sind und zwar für die leute mit raid gear ...
> 
> p.s. @love wenn du sogar den timer erreicht hast, würd ich mir mal gedanken machen oO



ich bleib dabei diverse fähigkeiten machen weniger schaden als zu release zeiten, das das gear besser und besser wird macht ja nicht den nerf aus !

wäre nicht der erste "heimliche" nerf den blizzard vollzieht !


----------



## Doofkatze (1. September 2011)

LoveThisGame schrieb:


> es gibt durchaus momente in denen gildenmitglieder unterschiedlichen interessen nachgehen, genauso gibt es teils unterschiedliche onlinezeiten daher kommt der browser ins spiel, und ja die zeiten als man sich seine hero gruppe noch ohne browser gesucht hat schlossen es aus fail bobs, dps krüppel und sonstiges mit durch eine hc schleifen zu müssen ! das haste damals genau 1 mobgruppe gemacht und anschließen ignore auf lebenszeit !!!
> 
> kann leider nicht mehr genau sagen wann der nerf kam das die zul inis generft sind is schlicht fakt ! und wenn dir das bis heute noch nicht aufgefallen ist warst du ungenerft scheints nie drin !



Ich war am ersten Tag in den Zulinis und habe bis heute keine Änderung an den wirklich schweren Stellen feststellen können. Aber scheinbar bist du ja allwissend.

Es gibt Spieler, mit denen ich bereits wegen so eines Posts nie zusammenspielen möchte. Mich wundert es nicht, das du öfter den Dungeonbrowser benutzen musst. Deine Ignoreliste müsste ja längst voll sein. So findet man natürlich keine Freunde und so wundert es mich nicht, wenn alle "etwas anderes" vorhaben.


----------



## Nexilein (1. September 2011)

Natürlich gab's an den Zul Inis Anpassungen.
Dennoch sind sie immernoch schwerer als die meisten 5er Instanzen der letzten 6 Jahre. 
Alleine beim Schlangenboss müssen sich die Spieler heute fast schon mehr bewegen als im alten Classic ZG...


Außerdem lassen viele auch gerne die Buffs unter den Tisch fallen. Ich sag nur Raptorboss am Releasetag und ne Woche später...


*edit*
Im Übrigen ist die ganze Diskussion irgendwie merkwürdig. Es gibt genug herausfordernden Content, und manche sollten sich fragen warum das nicht reicht... 
Ich war in den letzten Monaten in so gut wie keiner Hero Ini mehr, denn ich brauche weder das Equip, noch habe ich das Bedürfnis jede Woche an irgend ein Punktecap zu kommen.
Wer gerne an's Punktecap kommt und wem die Heros Spaß machen, der soll da reingehen. Aber ständig in die Instanzen zu rennen obwohls keinen Spaß macht ist.... merkwürdig...


----------



## xsynasto (1. September 2011)

LoveThisGame schrieb:


> als ich daraufhin dann ein ticket erstellt habe und der gm meinte es läge daran das ich in kürzerer vergangenheit zu viele spieler gekickt hätte, daher der 2 stunden cd, hats mir mal wieder völlig gereicht nach einer diskussion mit dem gm darüber für was ich denn eigentliche bezahle wenn ich mir nichtmal die mitspieler aussuchen darf, die natürlich zu keinem befriedigendem ergebniss geführt hat, bin ich gelinde gesagt not emused about blizzard !



Wofür du bezahlst?!?
Dafür, dass du eine Verbindung zu den Spielservern herstellen darfst. Das ist alles nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Und ich nehme jetzt einfach mal an du weißt, was Random (=Zufall) bedeutet?! Nämlich, dass die Mitglieder zufällig zusammengewürfelt werden. Wenn du dir deine Mitspieler aussuchen willst solltest du vielleicht mit Gildenkollegen die Instanzen aufsuchen oder wie wärs wenn du serverintern über den handelschat suchst?!


----------



## Snee (1. September 2011)

Alle Kesselstärkungszauber können nun im Reiten erlangt werden.
Der Tod von Hohepriesterin Kilnara beendet den Spießrutenlauf der feuerspeienden Tikimasken.
Der Tod von Hohepriester Venoxis entfernt nun das Gift der Pflanzen am Anfang des Dungeons.
Ist das einzig offizielle was ich gefunden habe... da haben die ja mal die nerf-Keule rausgeholt xD

Ist aber auch egal. Am Ende bleibt es dabei - wer den Dungeonbrowser nutzt hat kein Anrecht auf die weltbesten Spieler mit dem weltbesten Equip. Wer das verlangt oder erwartet ist einfach nur dumm. Mit 4 Anfängern oder schlecht spielenden Leuten in eine Ini zu kommen kann passieren. Wer damit nicht klar kommt sollte den Dungeonfinder meiden. Wer die Ausschlusswahl so interpretiert, dass er damit Leute beliebig kicken kann, dem ist nicht zu helfen. Wer aber wegen der Ausschlusswahl-Einschränkung zum Schutz vor Missbrauch nun auch noch Tickets erstellt hat den Schuss nicht mehr gehört :-)

Ich freu mich schon: ich fange mit meinem Schami (Heiler) nun als Verstärker bei null an (null Erfahrung als Verstärker, null Erfahrung als Meele, null Equip...). Ich werde berichten, wie oft ich von irgendwelchen Deppen gekickt oder angemault werde, weil mein Schaden oder Spielweise nicht adäquat ist. 

Hero Inis ich komme ! 

p.s.: mal schaun, was man so durch Ruf, Lederei und Co für nen Startequip bekommt...


----------



## Velynn (1. September 2011)

Da fällt mir grad was ein, schon etwas länger her, da war mein Krieger Tank noch auf lvl 62 oä.

Random Ini, ne Freundin mit ihrer Katze, ein Freund mit Duduheiler, ich mit dem Tank, ein zufälliger Jäger und noch ein weiterer dd.
Zu der Zeit hatte ich noch etwas schwierigkeiten die Aggro von grösseren Gruppen (5+) zuhalten und desswegen rasten wir, trotz guten eq, nicht durch die inze.
Dies passte dem Jäger wohl nicht, der pullte die ganze Inze durch neue Gruppen dazu.
Auch wenn er uns damit total auf die Nerven ging, liessen wir ihn nicht sterben.
Irgendwann meinte der Jäger: "Hej pull mal etwas mehr Tank"
Duduheiler: "Bei mehreren Mobs wirds es schwer die Aggro zu halten"
Jäger: "Wir haben genug AoE schaden und du läufst ja ständig mit 100% Mana rum"
Ich weiss die genauen Worte nicht mehr, aber dann meinten wir, dass er doch die inze verlassen sollte, wenn es ihm zu langsam voranginge.
Er ging nicht.
Im nächsten Raum standen viele Gruppen eng beieinander, normalerweise pull ich die um die Ecke aus dem Raum.
Normalerweise haben wir auch keinen ungeduldigen Jäger dabei.
Dieser pullt den ganzen Raum, ich zünde die CDs, der Heiler zündet, der Jäger stellt sich Tod und schaut uns zu wie wir alle nach und nach sterben.
Plötzlich springt er auf, lässt einen dummen Spruch fallen und verlässt dann die Gruppe.

Gott wie wir uns alle aufgeregt haben...


----------



## Nisbo (1. September 2011)

@ Snee,




eq bekommste ja jetzt hinterhergeworfen für Gerechtigkeitspunkte und die ersten Schritte am besten in den non hcs machen da ist man ja bekanntlich toleranter


----------



## Hamburgperle (1. September 2011)

Möchte mal Snee und xsynasto mal zur Seite treten.

Die "Kultur" in den Ini´s geht langsam den Bach runter, über den Dungeon-Browser bekommt man für die Zul Inis fast nur Super-Pro´s die, egal ob irgendwer 2 x postet, er wäre noch nie hier gewesen, gleich mal nen timerun ausrufen und quer Beet durch die Ini rennen. Mit Dk oder Schamiehilfe quer übers Wasser, gern mal nen paar Bosse auslassen und immer am maulen, das die 9 k dps des newbe mal nen Scheiss sind ... dann wird wie immer irgend ne Pat übersehen (kein Wunder, beim Durchhasten schaut man net in jede Blockhütte) oder man übersieht nen Späher, der gleich mal nen paar Freunde zur Party einläd ... und es kommt, wie es kommen muss, ... man landet bei Bob. 
Nun kommt der Moment, wo der erste gekickt wird oder die ersten abhauen. Und man wartet wieder, am besten auf nen neuen Tank. ... und jeden Tag dieselbe Geschichte.

Ich wäre echt dafür, dass man im Dungenbrwoser anklicken kann, ob man ne chillige Gruppe möchte, in dem auch mal nen Boss nem Neuling erklärt wird oder ob man ne "ich muss in 12 minuten durch sein, da dann Raid anfängt"-Gruppe haben möchte. Ist doch einfach zu implementieren, ein Klick mehr, der dann dauerhaft aktiv bleibt, bis man den ändert, ähnlich dem "ich kenne die Ini"-Haken.

Dann bleiben einem die Roxxor-Gruppen erspart und die Roxxor sind dann ebenfalls zusammen, alles paletti ;-)


----------



## xsynasto (1. September 2011)

Hamburgperle schrieb:


> ....



Die Erkläroption für Anfänger gibt es ja im Prinzip schon. Das Fähnchen, dass man beim Anmelden auswählen kann heißt ja, dass man die Ini kennt und anderen diese erklären kann. Ich habe nur das Gefühl, dass die meisten den Teil mit dem Erklären überlesen im tooltip xD.

Als Heiler habe ich mir aber auch eine kleines Prinzip zugelegt. Wer partout nicht auf die Gruppe achtet der stirbt. Wenn ich Mana brauche, dann setze ich mich und trinke nen Schluck. Dann kann der Tank soweit laufen wie er will den ersten heal gibt es dann erst, wenn ich volles Mana habe.

Und als angehender tank habe ich auch schon ein paar Erziehungsmaßnahmen eingeführt. Ich bin der Meinung, dass Tank und Heiler die Entscheidung zu treffen haben, wie schnell es geht, da sie für mich den höheren Stellenwert haben als dd's. Wenn dann ein ganz witziger dd ankommt und meint er müsste bereits die nächste Gruppe pullen, obwohl ich gerade cd abwarte oder regge, dann muss er die Gruppe auch zu ende tanken.

Das ist zwar auch ein leicht asoziales Verhalten, aber ich möchte mir den Spaß nicht dadurch kaputt machen lassen, dass einige Stress machen und drängeln.

Aber ansonsten bin ich ein freundlicher Kerl, der gerne hilft :-)!


----------



## Bodvarr (1. September 2011)

In letzter Zeit hatte ich viel Ärger mit diesen zurückgebliebenen Tank Pfeiffen die noch nicht in Cata angekommen sind.
Ich Spreche von "Ausdauer-only" Tanks. Naps die mit 180k unbuffed rumrennen aber nach zwei hits umfallen.
Ich spreche hier vor allem von Paladinen und Krieger. Ich hatte mit meinem prot Pala nach zwei Arbeitstagen auf Stufe 85 z.T. schon massiv bessere Werte als die meisten Full epic tanks, dafür halt 40k weniger hp, aber wozu gibts buffood und flasks?

Inzwischen sind meine Healer zwar gut genug ausgerüstet um auch diese "von 180k - 0k in 1 sek." tanks am leben zu halten, aber trotzem.. es ist ermüdend und ich habe die Schnauze langsam voll xD

An jeden Tank Pala der das liest: "steck dir deine Ausdauer sonst wo hin, Mastery ist angesagt jetzt" xD

Grüsse


----------



## Galanhead (1. September 2011)

Gestern ist mir was spassiges passiert....

Habe mich zur Ini angemeldet als DD und Tank....

Hatte aber noch DD equip an und DD spec...

Push-button-instand-inv.......

Schipp mitten in die Burg Schattenfang erster Boss mitten in den Fight.....
ich hatte nur noch Fragezeichen.....
Also kurzer Hand mit dem Hexer Agroo ping pong gespielt und den Boss gelegt....

Danach ein kurzes Hallo und du bist der dritte Tank.......

(Ich nur ohoh das war meine 4 Ini als Tank....)

Aber es ist weiter gut gelaufen......Und wir hatten einen guten run, hatte später erfahren das es der 5 Wipe war, wie schon gesagt der dritte Tank und ich war mächtig stolz auf mich (klopf auf die schultern und freu)


----------



## LoveThisGame (1. September 2011)

xsynasto schrieb:


> Wofür du bezahlst?!?
> Dafür, dass du eine Verbindung zu den Spielservern herstellen darfst. Das ist alles nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
> 
> Und ich nehme jetzt einfach mal an du weißt, was Random (=Zufall) bedeutet?! Nämlich, dass die Mitglieder zufällig zusammengewürfelt werden. Wenn du dir deine Mitspieler aussuchen willst solltest du vielleicht mit Gildenkollegen die Instanzen aufsuchen oder wie wärs wenn du serverintern über den handelschat suchst?!




möchte mit sicherheit nicht die weltbesten spieler in einer random group haben, wenns zuviel verlangt is das ich ein gewisses maß an klassenkenntnis und movement vorraussetze wundern mich die "nerft die heriocs oder ich kündige meinen acc" beiträge aus anfangs cata zeiten ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr !


es ist bekanntlich noch kein gelernter vom himmel gefallen habe auch nichts gegen neue oder unerfahrene spieler aber dann bitte in "blauen" hc instanzen oder nhc gehen und den charakter kennen lernen !

wenn es zuviel verlangt ist in einem moment an einer bestimmten stelle zu stehen oder eben eine bestimmte stelle zu verlassen stellt sich nunmal die frage ob die qualität des spielers den anforderugen entspricht oder nicht !
selbiges gilt im bezug eine bestimmte tasten reihenfolge in einer relativ optimalen rotation zu drücken, oder aus ausrüstungsgründen eine der instanz angemessene performance nicht möglich ist !

solche spieler dann auszutauschen ist ein ablauf der tag für tag auf allen servern dieser welt praktiziert wird, warum man dafür ein cap setzen muß bis zu welchem grad man das ausschöpfen darf entzieht sich mir völlig !


----------



## LoveThisGame (1. September 2011)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Natürlich gab's an den Zul Inis Anpassungen.
> Dennoch sind sie immernoch schwerer als die meisten 5er Instanzen der letzten 6 Jahre.
> Alleine beim Schlangenboss müssen sich die Spieler heute fast schon mehr bewegen als im alten Classic ZG...
> 
> ...




ich hab zurzeit sieben 85er, kann aus zeitgründen leider nicht mit allen raiden gehen von daher hab (noch) das bedürfnis mit dem ein oder anderen ans punktecap zu kommen.


----------



## Russelkurt (1. September 2011)

Hamburgperle schrieb:


> [...], über den Dungeon-Browser bekommt man für die Zul Inis fast nur Super-Pro´s die, egal ob irgendwer 2 x postet, er wäre noch nie hier gewesen, gleich mal nen timerun ausrufen und quer Beet durch die Ini rennen. [...]



Das Problem daran ist doch, dass das nicht nur Imba-Roxxor-Super-Pro-Elite-iLvl-ø-380 Gruppen versuchen, sondern auch komplette Gruppen, von denen noch nicht ein einziger in der Instanz war. So à la "Ich kenns noch aus BC-Zeiten. Ist zwar lange her, aber da haben wir den Timerun auch immer fast ganz geschafft bis zum zweiten oder dritten Boss." Und dann tapsen die in die meisten Noobfilter in die (fast) jeder am Anfang mal reinlangt. Nur heute stört es solche, die die Instanz in und auswendig kennen, wenn mal einer mit Ahnung so eine Gruppe abbekommt. Und dann beginnt die Dramasoap...


----------



## LoveThisGame (1. September 2011)

Hamburgperle schrieb:


> Möchte mal Snee und xsynasto mal zur Seite treten.
> 
> Die "Kultur" in den Ini´s geht langsam den Bach runter, über den Dungeon-Browser bekommt man für die Zul Inis fast nur Super-Pro´s die, egal ob irgendwer 2 x postet, er wäre noch nie hier gewesen, gleich mal nen timerun ausrufen und quer Beet durch die Ini rennen. Mit Dk oder Schamiehilfe quer übers Wasser, gern mal nen paar Bosse auslassen und immer am maulen, das die 9 k dps des newbe mal nen Scheiss sind ... dann wird wie immer irgend ne Pat übersehen (kein Wunder, beim Durchhasten schaut man net in jede Blockhütte) oder man übersieht nen Späher, der gleich mal nen paar Freunde zur Party einläd ... und es kommt, wie es kommen muss, ... man landet bei Bob.
> Nun kommt der Moment, wo der erste gekickt wird oder die ersten abhauen. Und man wartet wieder, am besten auf nen neuen Tank. ... und jeden Tag dieselbe Geschichte.
> ...



fänd ich eine super idee, leider wirds nicht funktionieren weil sich wahrscheinlich nicht jeder seinen eigenen fähigkeiten entsprechend anmeldet.


----------



## Nisbo (1. September 2011)

LoveThisGame schrieb:


> ich hab zurzeit sieben 85er, kann aus zeitgründen leider nicht mit allen raiden gehen von daher hab (noch) das bedürfnis mit dem ein oder anderen ans punktecap zu kommen.



Das erklärt dann wohl auch warum Du OgOg überall durch willst und nur Imba Roxxar Gruppen akzeptierst.


Die Zeit fehlt, ich kenne das nur zu gut das man versucht alle Chars aufs PunkteCap zu bringen bzw alle IDs zu nutzen, das Result davon erspare ich euch ^^

Auf jeden Fall war ich nie eienr der OgOg Schreier.


----------



## LoveThisGame (1. September 2011)

Bodvarr schrieb:


> In letzter Zeit hatte ich viel Ärger mit diesen zurückgebliebenen Tank Pfeiffen die noch nicht in Cata angekommen sind.
> Ich Spreche von "Ausdauer-only" Tanks. Naps die mit 180k unbuffed rumrennen aber nach zwei hits umfallen.
> Ich spreche hier vor allem von Paladinen und Krieger. Ich hatte mit meinem prot Pala nach zwei Arbeitstagen auf Stufe 85 z.T. schon massiv bessere Werte als die meisten Full epic tanks, dafür halt 40k weniger hp, aber wozu gibts buffood und flasks?
> 
> ...



ein wahres wort


----------



## Hamburgperle (1. September 2011)

@ xsynasto

Das Probem mit dem Haken bei "ich kenne die Ini" ist aber, dass es keinerlei Einfluss auf die Gruppenzusammensetzung hat. Es ist halt nur nen "Signal" an die Anderen.

Da es ganz offensichtlich zwei "Gruppen" gibt innerhalb des Spiels, die sich seit geraumer Zeit eher skeptisch gegenüber stehen (die Roxxer und die Noobs, um sie mal zu mit dem Vokabular der jeweilig anderen Gruppe zu klassifizieren) wäre es doch sinnvoll, diese nicht aufeinander treffen zu lassen.

Ich hätte kein Problem damit, in einer "Noob-Gruppe" drei oder vier mal zu wipen oder auch öfters, solange die Stimmung so ist, dass ich meinen Feierabend geniessen kann. Die Roxxor mit der "ich renne auch bei 25 % Heilermana weiter"-Einstellung sind meiner Einschätzung nach nicht deutlich schneller, als die Noob-Gruppe, da ich mich trotz täglich 2 x Zul-Ini spontan an keine Ini erinnern kann, in der nicht Leute gewechselt wurden, sei es durch kick oder leaven ... und wenn man dann auf neue Spieler wartet geht was verloren ? ...... rischtisch Zeit.

Wenn man wählen kann am Start einer Ini zwischen chillig und erfolgsorientiert, und man dann nur zusammenkommt mit Spielern gleichen Wunsches ... das könnte doch gut gehen. 
Klar gibt es keine Garantie, dass sich jemand falsch einschätzt oder bewusst falsch wählt, aber die Quote nach 20 Inis etc. müsste doch deutlich besser sein als derzeit. Die Roxxor haben dann vllt. nur noch in 4 Versuchen von 20 einen bei, der den timerun stört und die Noobs sehen wohl keinen Gamer mehr, der trotz 75 k Heiler-Gesamtmana gleich mal 4 Gruppen pullt, weils so schneller geht ... ;-)

Ne win - win Situation ... denn nichts ist doch bekloppter, als sich bei einem Spiel, was dem Spass und der Entspannung dienen soll, permanent zu ärgern. Ob zu Recht oder Unrecht ist dabei völlig egal ... wenn man sich ärgert ...

So long


----------



## Schdaiff (1. September 2011)

Naja also wer sich bei einer zufälligen Instanz einwählt, hatt keinen Timerun zu erwarten. Wer den unbedingt machen will, kann sich Leute auf seinem Server suchen finde ich.


----------



## Herz des Phönix (1. September 2011)

Gerade meine täglichen Item-Farmruns beendet. Bzw "zu viele Instanzen betreten".
Also: RND HC machen. Da es in den "alten" heros keinen Beutel für Tanks gab, kamen halt die Trollinis.
ZA. Alle begrüssten sich freundlich. Das sieht man doch gern 
Mage, Mage, Hunter, Ich (dudutank) und dudu heiler. (JA, DUDU! )
Ich sah, dass 3 in derselben Gilde waren. Der Heal-Druide (nicht in der Gilde) blieb stumm.
Nun gut, Buff-Food reingepackt und los gehts!
Bis und mit Boss1 lag alles problemlos. Beim rübergehen zum Bärenboss kommt ja die lustige Pat.
Mage 1 rennt rein. Mage 2 zieht aggro. Healdruide rennt rein, bekommt Aggro und leavt die Gruppe.
Mage 1/2 stirbt. Also liefen die beiden rein, in der Zwischenzeit kam ein neuer Schami Heiler.
Bis und mit zum Bärenboss lief es gut. Doch war ich ein bisschen sauer, dass es für den Timerun nicht mehr reicht.
Ihr kennt ja alle die lustigen Flammenwirker, die sich mit nem krassen Zauber buffen.
Ich habe angesagt, dass ein Mage das klauen soll ... und ... er machte es!
*Ich treffe letztens auf SEHR viele Leute im BG/Gilde/RND-GRPS die NICHT auf den Chat achten.
1-2 Minuten, ok, aber 30 Minuten oder so?... (falls das Offtopic ist, tut es mir leid, aber habt ihr in letzter Zeit auch solche Erfahrungen gemacht? Ihr schreibt  und schreibt und schreibt, aber es kommt keine Antwort.)
*
So. Jetzt kommt der lustigste Teil.
Der DrachenfalkenBoss lag schnell und einfach. Doch es gab wieder so eine lustige Pat zwischen
dem Boss und dem Luchsboss. Der Mage 1 addete NICHT!
Jedoch ...
Vor dem kleinen See hat es so ein tolles Haus. Dort hat es 2 Trolle drinnen. Die wurden geaddet.
Das hab ich bemerkt, und sie an Land gezogen, damit ich nicht ins Wasser falle, wenn ich getroffen werde.
Ich weiss, dass mir das keinen Nachteil bringt, aber trotzdem...
... Nunja, die versteckte Luchsgruppe addete. Kein Problem, CDs zünden!
Ab und zu wars mal knapp, doch der Heielr hatte alles im Griff.
Plötzlich addete die Pat mit den 2 Krokodilen! Verdammt!
Die Krokodile liefen Amok im Heiler und DD bereich, da die sich fixieren.
Der Bestienzähmer übernahm ab und zu einen.
1 Magier ging down. Der Jäger suchte schnell das weite.
Der Heiler hielt sich tapfer, bis er dann auch verstarb.
Es lagen bereits einige Mobs, doch waren noch viele da.
Ich tabbte zwischen den Mobs rum und zündete Griff der Natur, um mir einige vom Leibe zu halten.
Letzendlich suchte auch der 2. Magier das weite und ich stand alleine mit einem
Bestienzähmer und einem Krokodil mit ca 20% HP. Ab und zu war ich nahe der Todeslinie,
doch konnte beide mit ca. 5k Restleben töten.

Doch
Anstatt zu flamen
lachten alle über das sonderbare Ereignis. ^_^

Massenress, restliche Bosse töten, Beutel bekommen ... Verdammt, nur ein Heiltrank 
Aber trotzem eine ... etwas andere Erfahrung ^.^


----------



## Nisbo (2. September 2011)

Ja manchmal ist sowas auch lustig, solche INIs hatte ich auch schon wo auch wirklich alles gepullt wurde was geht ^^




Ansonsten gab es außer eine Stoff/Leder tragenden 4K Schamanen in ZA nix besoderes zu berichten.


----------



## Cassiopheia (2. September 2011)

Gestern wollt ich mir ne Random-Gruppe für nen T11 suchen mit einem meiner Twinks..
Freu mich dass direkt jemand am suchen ist für BDZ und ich nen Inv bekomm mit meinem DK. Als nur noch eine Person fehlt kommt die Frage vom Raidleiter ob wir nicht lieber PSA gehen wollen, weil er in BDZ nichts mehr braucht. Nachdem einer der Tanks dann meinte er hätte ID auf PSA löste der Raidleiter die Gruppe auf. Das war schonmal wtf-Moment Nr 1 

Danach hab ich dann mit meinem Hunter eine andere BDZ Gruppe gefunden. War dann recht froh als der Raid voll war und es losging... Bis wir direkt an der zweiten Trashgruppe 2 oder 3x gewipt sind (trotz gut CC...), bei Halfus zog sich das dann so weiter. 3 Wipes.. der eine Heiler loggt auf Tank um. Somit hatten wir 3 Tanks (die Tanks hatten wohl Probleme mit den Stacks..). Nach einem weiteren Wipe lag auch der Boss. Einer der Mages hatte sich zwischendrin schon verabschiedet und wir hatten Ersatz gesucht. Valiona lief erstaunlicherweise recht problemlos ab. Aber die DPS Werte und auch der Schaden auf den Tanks ließ mich dann doch so langsam mal das Equipment meiner Mitstreiter anschauen. 2 stark auf Stamina ausgelegte Warri Tanks, ein Itemlvl 317 (!!) DK, da war ich kurz davor zu gehn. Mit 317 in nen Raid zu gehn ist meiner Meinung nach schon ne arge Frechheit. Bin dann aber doch geblieben und wenigstens der Rat lag dann auch noch (auch wenn der Feludius Tank trotz charge Möglichkeit es nicht geschafft hat die Hydrolanze regelmäßig zu kicken). Abgesehn von 2 DDs haben der Rest so max um die 10k gefahren im Bossdurchschnitt.. Der DK mit seinen teilweise 4k Boss-DPS ist dann stark rausgefallen, aber auch der Rest noch nicht so der Bringer. Das wir Chogall so nicht geschafft haben, muss man denk ich nicht extra erwähnen *g* Mich hat schon gewundert, dass wir Rat geschafft hatten.

Ich bin wirklich niemand der übermäßig auf die DPS / das Gear schaut. Aber ein gewisses Mindestmaß erwart ich einfach. Und nen anständiges Itemlevel für die T11 Raids (meiner Meinung nach reicht dafür ja so 345+) hat man in 1-2 Tagen erreicht, wenn man Rufitems oder Craftitems mit dazu nimmt.

Zumindest das TS war ganz ok und alles war so noch tausendmal angenehmer als mit mega selbstverliebten Leuten die das die ganze Zeit im TS kundtun


----------



## 64K (2. September 2011)

Herz schrieb:


> *Ich treffe letztens auf SEHR viele Leute im BG/Gilde/RND-GRPS die NICHT auf den Chat achten.
> 1-2 Minuten, ok, aber 30 Minuten oder so?... (falls das Offtopic ist, tut es mir leid, aber habt ihr in letzter Zeit auch solche Erfahrungen gemacht? Ihr schreibt und schreibt und schreibt, aber es kommt keine Antwort.)*



Das kommt von ganz allein, wenn man besonders Gruppen erwischt  
Meistens sind das Erlebnisse wie die folgenden, die einem beibringen, dass ein deaktivierter / ausgeblendeter Gruppenchat den eigenen Blutdruckgehalt um Faktor 5 senken können
oder die eigene Lebenerwartung um 10 Jahre verlängern.

Tank (meistens DK) makiert Gruppen und verlangt dann von Druiden, Mobs zu "wurzeln".
Nein, meistens sind es eben keine Melees, die nach dem Pull weit weg vom Kampfgeschehen stehen sondern meistens Caster.
Nach dem die Mages gescheppt, die Jäger ihre feinde eingefroren und die Druiden sich die Haare vom Kopf reißen und den Caster gewurzelt haben,
ist es wieder Zeit für den Tank sein Geschick und Skill zu beweisen. 
Meistens antworten diese eben nicht mit einem Todesgriff (weg vom CC tanken). Die Standardreaktion eines DK Tanks auf CCte Gegner
sah bisher immer so aus : Tod und Verfall (genau, richtig erkannt. Mittem IM CC).

Beim ersten Tank ist es noch lustig, beim zweiten gibt man sich noch die Mühe sie auf ihre Suizidveralagung hinzuweisen.
Doch irgendwann lernt man einfach, dass das Kampflog immer nur blind seine Zahlen liefert und einem ziemlich gut vor dem ergossenen Bullshit
einiger Randomgruppen bewahren kann.


Mittlerweile ist mir völlig egal, was der Tank makiert.
Nein natürlich hohl ich nicht absichtlich CCte Mobs aus dem CC aber wenn manche Tank ernsthaft glauben dass es eine gute Idee ist die Späher zu sheepen.
Mittlerweile geht mir das am allerwertesten vorbei. 1 Cast und ein Instant von mir und der Späher liegt im besten CC, den Blizzard erfunden hatte.

Man merkt ja meistens beim Pull wie die Leute so ticken. Die einen begüßen sich, die anderen Pullen einfach nur Blind. Manche sagen bereits am Anfang,
dass sie einen Timerun versuchen wollen und wieder andere kommen gleich mit ihrem ogogogogogogogog.
Je nach dem, wie sich die Gruppe zu beginn der Instanz verhält entscheide ich, wie gesundheitsschädlich der Gruppenchat heute werden kann.


----------



## SilentLightofTirion (2. September 2011)

Da ich mir gerne für meinen Twink was herstellen würde, brauchte ich noch eine Chaoskugel. Also bin ich losgezogen mit meinem Hunter (Pve ilvl 373) und dachte mir so, hmm ne normale Hero geht schneller und ist stressfreier.
Nach 10min kommt dann auch Steinerne Kern. Dachte mir so, hmm ok, mal schauen. Hab mir gar nicht erst das Equip von meinen Leuten angeschaut, sonst ärger ich mich nur wieder ^^. Nachdem wir dann so ne Minute am Eingang stand und uns begrüßt hatten, dachte ich, komm werf einfach mal ungefragt ne Eisfalle auf den Erdformer . Tank und Heiler schienen wohl kommentar los dankbar, denn bei den nächsten Gruppen wartete der Tank immer kommentar- und zeichlos, bis meine Falle lag :>. Erster Boss auch null probleme, da mit einem Multishot von mir die Kristalle sofort down waren . Beim Drachenboss auch kein Prob alles und alles schön kommentarlos. Als der Drache lag, bekam ich erstmal DC. Schnell wieder eingeloggt, geschrieben dass ich nen DC hatte und erstmal noch reload ui. So nun kam der interessannte Part, der Raum vorm 3. Boss. Ich kam natürlich durch den DC erst nach, als sich schon die erste Gruppe gepullt. Ich versuchte mir nen Überblick zu verschaffen und machte Schaden. Kein Problem, sie gingen zur zweiten Gruppe in die Mitte. Plötzlich sah ich wie bei der Gruppe rechts daneben der Späher steht. Dieser läuft weg, wir aber durch die in der Mitte im kampfbefindlichen Mobs aktiviert. Ich wollte es noch verhindern und kill ihn, war aber schon zu spät. Ok, als SV Eiskältefalle, Feuerbrand und Irreführung auf Tank und Multishot. Alles kein Problem und alle überlebten. Und mit einmal kam vom Tank dieses vorwurfsvolle Kommentar. "Hey Hunter, dass ist dein Part die Späher zu killen". Da frag ich mich, ich mach alles bis dahin eigentlich perfekt, ich CC von alleine, ich mach meine 21k DPS, kill alle Adds etc, und dann wird man trotzdem noch belehrt?
Naja meine persönliche Hürde kam ja dann am Boss. Ich habe einfach noch kein gescheites Mittel gefunden, mich als Hunter aus dem Stun rauszuholen, denk mir dann aber, jede andere Klasse kann es, vielleicht erbarmt sich der Heiler mich zu despellen (wenn ich als Heiler drin bin tu ich dieses auch gern). Was musste ich aber festellen? Schami Heal war auch im Dauerstun, genauso wieder der Hexer. Und so erlebte ich jede Paralyse voll mit und verlor kontinuierlich 40-50k Life (bei 160k als Hunter wirds auch eng). Ich also leichte Hektik um genug Schaden zu machen, dass der Boss liegt bevor ich falle? (Habe ich erwähnt, dass ich bei jedem Boss 50-55% Gesamtschaden hatte?). Heiler heilt mich zum Glück einmal mit wieder bissle und so erlebt ich noch ne Paralysephase, bis er dann zum Glück auch lag :>. Hab mir dann auch gedacht, komm einfach nichts sagen oder flamen, sondern spiel die Instanz einfach in Ruhe zu Ende. Der Rest war auch entspannt. Corla hat der Tank natürlich alle 3 Gruppen gepullt und ich konnte schön reinspammen (ja 90k DPS ). Naja noch schön Eisfallen gelegt und bissle Multishot und der Kampf lief problemlos zu Ende.

Mein Fazit. War ne entspannte Gruppe und ich denk mal ich hab auch dazu beigetragen und einfach mal meine Sachen beigetragen, es für Tank und Heiler (Glaub der Heiler hatte erst mit Heros angefangen) sehr angenehm zu machen. In den Zuls laufen mir derzeit einfach zuviele rum, die nur auf Stress aus sind.


----------



## xsynasto (2. September 2011)

Hamburgperle schrieb:


> ...



Bin deiner Meinung!!

ich würde aber auch mit meinem Priester, der ned mehr so schlecht equipt ist und die troll-inis ohne probs healt, in die noobversion anmelden, weil ich denke, dass dort mehr spaß aufkommen wird und mir falls ich mal gerade nicht aufgepasst habe öfters verziehen wird.

Ich finde es zwar auch echt toll, wenn es schnell vorran geht aber es ist keine Notwendigkeit.
Wenn es nicht geht, dann ist das halt so, egal ob der dd wenig schaden macht oder der tank nicht soviel aushält und deswegen ruhig pullt.

Aber ich denke, dass auch durch diese Unterteilung nicht wirklich etwas besser wird, da sich dann trotzdem unerfahrenere Leute bei den erfolgsorinetierten Gruppen anmelden und, dann wird wieder gemeckert, dass es ned hinhaut.
Dann bräuchten wir eine dritte Auswahl: "erfolgsorientiert aber unerfahren bzw. equip nocht nicht ausgefeilt bzw im aufbau"

Also würde ich es so lassen, wie es ist und einfach um ein bisschen mehr Geduld und Toleranz bitten. :-)


----------



## Huntedsoul (2. September 2011)

xsynasto schrieb:


> Als Heiler habe ich mir aber auch eine kleines Prinzip zugelegt. Wer partout nicht auf die Gruppe achtet der stirbt. Wenn ich Mana brauche, dann setze ich mich und trinke nen Schluck. Dann kann der Tank soweit laufen wie er will den ersten heal gibt es dann erst, wenn ich volles Mana habe.
> 
> Und als angehender tank habe ich auch schon ein paar Erziehungsmaßnahmen eingeführt. Ich bin der Meinung, dass Tank und Heiler die Entscheidung zu treffen haben, wie schnell es geht, da sie für mich den höheren Stellenwert haben als dd's. Wenn dann ein ganz witziger dd ankommt und meint er müsste bereits die nächste Gruppe pullen, obwohl ich gerade cd abwarte oder regge, dann muss er die Gruppe auch zu ende tanken.
> 
> ...




*xsynasto so wie du das schreibst. So mache ich das auch gerne XD DD´s die Pullen, Dürfen gerne weiter Tanken. und wenn sie nach dem ersten mal nicht gelernt haben. lass ich sie so oft sterben bis sie es gelernt haben. Und wenn ich hinten sitze und zuschaue und die komplette gruppe Wipen lasse.

Und wenn ich mir dann so die Posts von LoveThisGame durchlese, da möcht ich doch am liebsten...naja... lassen wir des mal. das ist so einer den ich als Heiler oder Tank sterben lassen würde wenn er nur einmal aggro zieht. Ich verabscheue Leute von ganzem Herzen die immer die Spieler kicken die vielleicht nicht ganz so gut spielen wie sie oder noch nicht die Ausrüstung haben. Was ist schon dabei wenn man mal Wiped. odern paar mal mehr? Scheiss drauf.. Es ist ein Spiel. 
*


----------



## Valdrasiala (2. September 2011)

xsynasto schrieb:


> Dann bräuchten wir eine dritte Auswahl: "erfolgsorientiert aber unerfahren bzw. equip nocht nicht ausgefeilt bzw im aufbau"



Jupp. Das PLUS drei weitere Sachen:

- das Itemlevel wird berechnet aus den angelegten Sachen und eben NICHT aus dem Inventar plus Bank
- Volles Itemlevel gibt es nur bei Verzauberung und Sockelung, sonst leichte Abzüge
- PvP-Items geben im PVE ein geringeres Itemlevel als diese eigentlich haben

Dann wäre ich vollkommen zufrieden.


----------



## Riearlo (2. September 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Jupp. Das PLUS drei weitere Sachen:
> 
> - das Itemlevel wird berechnet aus den angelegten Sachen und eben NICHT aus dem Inventar plus Bank
> - Volles Itemlevel gibt es nur bei Verzauberung und Sockelung, sonst leichte Abzüge
> ...



Das erste kannste umgehen, indem du die guten Sachen anlegst und der ini wieder das andere anlegst. 
Kommt dann auch auf die Verzauberung an, weil besonders wenig Spieler oder Spieler mit sehr wenig Gold (gibts sowas noch?) nehmen lieber die billige Sockel/Verzauberungen. 
Das mit dem PvP stimm ich aber nur zu. PvE hat nichts im PvP zu suchen, auch wenn das manchmal der Fall ist. (Alterac-Valley etc.) und PvP halt auch nichts im PvE.


----------



## LoveThisGame (2. September 2011)

Nisbo schrieb:


> Ja manchmal ist sowas auch lustig, solche INIs hatte ich auch schon wo auch wirklich alles gepullt wurde was geht ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...




vote kick sobald die 15 mins um sind !!! mit 4k hat da drin niemand was zu suchen ! ich zieh doch keine dps krüppel durch inis in denen sie mit ihres gleichen den 1.boss nicht überleben würden !


----------



## LoveThisGame (2. September 2011)

Cassiopheia schrieb:


> Gestern wollt ich mir ne Random-Gruppe für nen T11 suchen mit einem meiner Twinks..
> Freu mich dass direkt jemand am suchen ist für BDZ und ich nen Inv bekomm mit meinem DK. Als nur noch eine Person fehlt kommt die Frage vom Raidleiter ob wir nicht lieber PSA gehen wollen, weil er in BDZ nichts mehr braucht. Nachdem einer der Tanks dann meinte er hätte ID auf PSA löste der Raidleiter die Gruppe auf. Das war schonmal wtf-Moment Nr 1
> 
> Danach hab ich dann mit meinem Hunter eine andere BDZ Gruppe gefunden. War dann recht froh als der Raid voll war und es losging... Bis wir direkt an der zweiten Trashgruppe 2 oder 3x gewipt sind (trotz gut CC...), bei Halfus zog sich das dann so weiter. 3 Wipes.. der eine Heiler loggt auf Tank um. Somit hatten wir 3 Tanks (die Tanks hatten wohl Probleme mit den Stacks..). Nach einem weiteren Wipe lag auch der Boss. Einer der Mages hatte sich zwischendrin schon verabschiedet und wir hatten Ersatz gesucht. Valiona lief erstaunlicherweise recht problemlos ab. Aber die DPS Werte und auch der Schaden auf den Tanks ließ mich dann doch so langsam mal das Equipment meiner Mitstreiter anschauen. 2 stark auf Stamina ausgelegte Warri Tanks, ein Itemlvl 317 (!!) DK, da war ich kurz davor zu gehn. Mit 317 in nen Raid zu gehn ist meiner Meinung nach schon ne arge Frechheit. Bin dann aber doch geblieben und wenigstens der Rat lag dann auch noch (auch wenn der Feludius Tank trotz charge Möglichkeit es nicht geschafft hat die Hydrolanze regelmäßig zu kicken). Abgesehn von 2 DDs haben der Rest so max um die 10k gefahren im Bossdurchschnitt.. Der DK mit seinen teilweise 4k Boss-DPS ist dann stark rausgefallen, aber auch der Rest noch nicht so der Bringer. Das wir Chogall so nicht geschafft haben, muss man denk ich nicht extra erwähnen *g* Mich hat schon gewundert, dass wir Rat geschafft hatten.
> ...



warum machste dann nicht einfach selber nen raid auf ? dann kannste wenigstens gear technisch einiges an unfähigkeit ausschließen, und wenn mit leuten gehst die du kennst auch noch den faktor mensch einigermaßen berechnen !


----------



## LoveThisGame (2. September 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Jupp. Das PLUS drei weitere Sachen:
> 
> - das Itemlevel wird berechnet aus den angelegten Sachen und eben NICHT aus dem Inventar plus Bank
> - Volles Itemlevel gibt es nur bei Verzauberung und Sockelung, sonst leichte Abzüge
> ...




/sign


----------



## LoveThisGame (2. September 2011)

Riearlo schrieb:


> Das erste kannste umgehen, indem du die guten Sachen anlegst und der ini wieder das andere anlegst.
> Kommt dann auch auf die Verzauberung an, weil besonders wenig Spieler oder Spieler mit sehr wenig Gold (gibts sowas noch?) nehmen lieber die billige Sockel/Verzauberungen.
> Das mit dem PvP stimm ich aber nur zu. PvE hat nichts im PvP zu suchen, auch wenn das manchmal der Fall ist. (Alterac-Valley etc.) und PvP halt auch nichts im PvE.




richtig, nur könnte man das problem lösen in dem man sich nur in dem specc anmelden kann wo man auch ein angemessenes equip hat zb das heal teile nicht in tankgear eingerechnet werden oder ähnliches.


----------



## Cassiopheia (2. September 2011)

LoveThisGame schrieb:


> warum machste dann nicht einfach selber nen raid auf ? dann kannste wenigstens gear technisch einiges an unfähigkeit ausschließen, und wenn mit leuten gehst die du kennst auch noch den faktor mensch einigermaßen berechnen !



Wenn bei uns auf dem Server schon 1-2 Gruppen suchen für einen bestimmten Content, kriegt man keine weitere Gruppe voll =/ Schon Raids erlebt die am Wochenende (bei uns beste Zeit für Random Raids) nicht voll geworden sind weil sie nichtmal mehr nen DD gefunden haben.. Also sobald man liest dass wer nur noch 1-2 Leute sucht.. kann man sich nur freuen!  Abgesehn davon gehe ich mit meinem Twinks gerne random, man lernt immer mal paar nette Leute kennen. Hat dann dafür halt auch mal schlechtere Gruppen. Und das jemand mit ilvl 317 mitgeht.. naja. Ich würd das nie machen. Hero-Gear (muss ja nichtmal Zandalari) sein ist für mich halt selbstverständlich, bevor man sich für Raids meldet. Genauso wie mein Gear immer gesockelt und verzaubert ist ab spätestens Hero-Items. | Non-Heros (kann mit Craftitems etc oft übersprungen werden) < Heros (<Zandalari Heros- nicht nötig für T11 Content) < Raids | sollte es ja eigentlich sein. Und 317 ist einfach mal (nichtmal gutes) Questgear.

Zu einer anderen Geschichte, auch im Raid (ich hab keine Lust mehr auf Heros atm, also keine Geschichten aus 5ern). Ich war mit meinem Mage mit ner Gildengruppe als Random dabei in PSA. Alle kannten irgendwas zwischen 0-4 Bossen. Also ziemlich unerfahren alle. Dafür wars ne super symphathische Gruppe und auch wenn nicht jeder Boss im ersten Try lag wars super relaxt und man hat Fortschritte gesehn. Nef haben wir dann aber nicht mehr probiert weils schon relativ spät war und nur 2 Leute den Boss kannten und sich keiner mehr mit ner längeren Taktik auseinandersetzen wollte. War aber auf jedenfall nen recht netter Abend.


----------



## Velynn (2. September 2011)

gestern für ne rdm zul mit dem palaheiler angemeldet.
Schwups, lande ich in Zul'Aman bei dem letzten Trash vor Janalai. Die Gruppe war noch auf dem Weg von Friedhof zum Boss verteilt, so hatte ich noch zeit mir den Tank anzuschaun.
Erster Schock, angelegtes Itemlevel 347, Eq war natürlich weder verzaubert noch sonstwas.
Könnte ein Grund dafür sein wieso die Gruppe gestorben ist und der Heiler sich verabschiedet hatte.
Der Magier meldet sich im Chat, "wer waren denn nun die besoffenen, die die gegangen sind oder wir?" - ich weiss die genauen Worte nicht mehr- "es wird weder angetankt, noch aggro gehalten, noch cc eingesetzt und wenn es eingesetzt wird haut es jemand raus." "Lasst mein Schaf bitte im CC!"
-Hört sich nicht nach dem ersten Wipe der Gruppe an-
An diesem Tag war ich total müde, und eigentlich hatte ich keine grosse Lust auf so ein Zul-Drama. Wollte noch vor dem ersten Fight die Gruppe verlassen, aber....ich tat es dann doch nicht, was sich als keine schlechte Wahl erwies.
Ich meinte noch im Grpchat: Ui tank dein Eq, der erklärte mir dann dass sein Account gehackt wurde und er alles neu zusammenfarmen müsse (Dann gleich ne Zul.. naja) und dass ich ja sehen werde wie gut er sich als Tank so macht.
Die Trash Gruppe wurde beim vorherigen Kampf schon um einen Flammenwirker und Moloch verkleinert.
Der Magier setzte ein CC und damit lagen beide Gegner nacheinander, ohne grosse Mühen.
Tank: "Siehst du Heiler!!"
wenn er da Schwierigkeiten gehabt hätte..
Tank fragte noch was der Boss kann und der Magier erklärte es ihm kurz: Tank die adds rechts.
Der Boss lag glücklicherweise sehr schnell, danke dem hohen Schaden des Magiers und DKs. Der Tank war anstrengend zu heilen, wäre aber auch wesentlich einfacher gewesen wenn die Katze nicht immer 3 sek gewartet hätte um dann erst aus dem Feuer zu laufen.
Weiter ging es mit dem nächsten Trash und Halazzi - wie ich diesen Boss liebe, Göttliches Licht und Lichtblitz ohne Hemmungen dauercatsen *.*- lief besser als gedacht. Zum Glück hat die Gruppe sehr aufmerksam den Chat durchgelesen und auf mein "RAUS AUS DER WEIHE" - betraff alle 3 Meeles- auch sofort reagiert.
Endboss wurde auch nochmal erklärt und der Lowi-Tank hat meine Erwartungen übertroffen, fand ich super und fühlte mich dann leicht schuldig wegen meinen Vorurteilen gg.


----------



## LoveThisGame (2. September 2011)

kenne auch leute die mal gehackt wurden, haben allerdings alles im original zustand zurückbekommen sprich mit allen vz, steinen usw. von daher ist die aussage des tanks wie du sie beschreibst eine glatte lüge, ich mein wenn er nichtmal die bosse kennt...


----------



## Velynn (2. September 2011)

LoveThisGame schrieb:


> kenne auch leute die mal gehackt wurden, haben allerdings alles im original zustand zurückbekommen sprich mit allen vz, steinen usw. von daher ist die aussage des tanks wie du sie beschreibst eine glatte lüge, ich mein wenn er nichtmal die bosse kennt...



dachte ich zuerst auch, vor allem als er nach Bosserklärungen fragte. Er hat nach dem Endboss aber keinen Erfolg bekommen.
Entweder war er schon lange in keiner Zul Ini mehr, oder er konnte bisher keinen Spieler finden der ihm eine anständige Erklärung lieferte, oder er hat die Inze bisher nur als DD besucht und nie nachgehackt.
Btw eine Freundin von mir bekam ihr Zeugs nimmer zurück..


----------



## Irata1959a (4. September 2011)

dachte ich kenne bald alles , aber gestern hat mich doch mal wieder was zum gruebeln gebracht ... evtl kann mir ja von euch jemand helfen ...



ZA random .... 	war nix besonderes angesagt .. ( also nicht die uebliche erste g-chat floskel : timerun? )

lief wirklich locker , fast wortlos , aber reibungslos . boss für boss .... nach dem dritten denke ich das erste mal :
och .... koennte sogar fü timrun reichen .

beteiligte uebrigens : Krieger Tank ( ich )
 Druiden Heiler 
 dd´s ( weis nich mehr genau was , aber dmg reichte offensichtlich )

dann stehen wir vor dem letzten boss für den timreun , haben locker zeit uebrig .. und peng :

DD x hat die gruppe verlassen 
DD y hat d die gruppe verlassen 	?!

ich denk ich spinne ..... 	klar neue dd´s waren recht schnell vom system zugewiesen , aber die wundern sich natuerlich auch erts mal ne minute 
wo sie grad auftauchen . aber dadurch ahts dann naturlcih doch knapp nicht gerreicht .

habs zwar nicht gesehen ( sie sind wenigstens nicht in der ini damit rumgeritten ) aber ich denke mal die zwei hatten beide schon den baeren .

aber wie krank muss jemand sein um so die gruppe zu sprengen ?


----------



## Herz des Phönix (4. September 2011)

Irata1959a schrieb:


> aber wie krank muss jemand sein um so die gruppe zu sprengen ?



Es könnte ein diabolischer Meisterplan sein, das ZA Mount seltener zu machen...
...oder die viel langweiligere Option: RL war im Weg. Unerwarteter Besuch oder whatever.


----------



## wolfracht (4. September 2011)

Soeben in Zg gekommen als Heiler, direkt vor Jindo. Also kuckt man sich die gruppe an, natürlich ein pvp equipter mage, der ungesockelte und unverzauberte hunter, der einigermaßen aktzeptable tank und der vergelter mit nem gefühlten itemschnitt von 333 und 2 grünen quest-agitrinkets. also jindo angegriffen, pala 8k dps, mage 6k und hunter 5,4k dps. natürlich gleich mal den hunter rausvoten wollen, ging nicht. 2 stunden lange kann ich es nicht. SUPER TOLL BLIZZARD DANK EUERM TOLLEN SYSTEM DARF MAN SOLCHE SUPERTOLLEN HELDEN DURCH INSTANZEN ZIEHEN 

SRY CAPS

ende der geschichte: gruppe löst sich auf, ich schreib ein ticket an ein gm wieso man so lange warten muss um derartig schlechte spieler kicken zu können, nur um wieder zu hören, dass ja niemand benachteiligt werden soll oder so. ich lach mich tot


----------



## Rodulf (5. September 2011)

Sonntagabend ist es am tollsten 

neuer Tanktwink, gestern mit ilvl 349 noch überlegt ob Zul wirklich schon drin ist oder nur ne Qual für die Gruppe, ZG lief dann ohne Probleme

heute dann schon ilvl 355 durch nen entspannten ZA run + dem gedropten Tankhelm + PSA clear

ich melde an, weiß das ZG aufploppt, komme rein und begrüße die Gruppe

erster Mob am Kessel, ich pulle, kicke was zu kicken geht, der DK-DD kennt es anscheinend nicht und ich wunder mich schon warum ich nach dem Mob nur 20% HP hab und der gefühlt ne Ewigkeit rumstand

weiter gehts ... die Fliegen sind schnell down, der DK nicht mehr in Range, ich denke kurz afk es geht also weiter, bei dem Tikki geh ich wieder mit low HP aus dem Kampf, denke ok der Heiler wird wissen was er macht denke aber schon ob der ne Gruppe bei Venoxis oben halten kann ... der DK tot, ich nehm an der hat den Kessel nicht benutzt und starb am Gift ...

plötzlich geht das geflame los der eine DD macht nur 6k DPS, der andere 7k der DK post mit seinen 15k DPS beim ersten Mob am Eingang ...

ich schau mir den Priesterheiler an wegen low HP nach einzelnen Trashmobs ... der steht da mit S10 Helm ungsockelt ohne VZ, Hals + Schultern auch S10, Waffe + Schildhand S9, Brust und Hose T11 rest 333er Kram, er schreit am lautesten das die beiden DDs nix auf der Kappe haben ...

ich schau mir den ersten an, blaues PVP Craftset + paar 333er items ... ich schau mir den 2ten DK DD an, fast komplett in Tankgear, ich schau mir den Failbob DK an auch fast komplett PVP Kram + paar 333er ... der Priester flamed wie blöde rum ich sag ihm sein Equip ist auch für PVE suboptimal ... er meint nur er hätte schon 100.000 mal ZUL geheilt ... ich kick den ersten PVP DD, es kommt ein neuer, ich kick den DK-Tank-DD und wir machen Venoxis weil ich den Priester sehen will wie der die Gruppe heilt

Dank zwei besseren DDs liegt der recht fix nur der DK-Failbob stirbt kurz nach dem Pull und bleibt trotz BR liegen ... wird von einem der neuen DDs gekickt und der Priester leavt kurz darauf weil beide vom selben Server sind ... er schrie vorher noch er zieht nimanden da durch der noch nie ne Hero von innen gesehen hat, sein DK Mate war da kein Deut besser ... 

sowas hatte ich auch noch nicht ... war als Tank der einzige der quasi von anfang an da drin war und der DK-Pfosten meinte noch zwischendrin, das 175k HP (priester Buff) für nen Tank in ZG bisl wenig wäre, bin Pala mit Mastery Fokus wie sich das gehört und ilvl 355 ist ja schon overgeared 

Was für ne geile Truppe, witzig ist das die größten Failbobs immer am lautesten Schreien ...


----------



## Dark_Lady (5. September 2011)

wolfracht - auch mit nem Spieler mit 5,4k dps und sogar noch weniger  bekommt man Bosse down - dauert  nur nen bissel länger und man muss ggf mal mehr heilen - aber nen Kickgrund ist sowas definitiv nicht... eher im Gegenteil, springt Spannnung ins Spiel, weil man eben nicht weiss, wie lange es dauert, bis der Boss liegt.
Manchmal glaub ich echt, das Recount & Co endlich offiziell verboten gehören, damit das DPS-geflame aufhört und man einfach wieder entspannt schlichtweg nur spielen kann...


----------



## Rolandos (5. September 2011)

Dark_Lady schrieb:


> wolfracht - auch mit nem Spieler mit 5,4k dps und sogar noch weniger bekommt man Bosse down - dauert nur nen bissel länger und man muss ggf mal mehr heilen - aber nen Kickgrund ist sowas definitiv nicht... eher im Gegenteil, springt Spannnung ins Spiel, weil man eben nicht weiss, wie lange es dauert, bis der Boss liegt.
> Manchmal glaub ich echt, das Recount & Co endlich offiziell verboten gehören, damit das DPS-geflame aufhört und man einfach wieder entspannt schlichtweg nur spielen kann...




Da kann man nur zustimmen


----------



## Doofkatze (5. September 2011)

Mein 354er Bärchen war gestern erstmals in den Zulinstanzen. Mit dabei der "kleine" Diszipriester, der erst vor 2 Wochen 85 wurde und schon wieder mit 358 durch die Gegend läuft (keine Zulitems bis dahin, keine Raids). Erstaunlich, das die neueste Twinkgeneration stärker equipped ist, als meine beiden Tanks...egal, weiter.

Wir stehen also mit einer völlig neuen Kombination in ZG. Und dieser Mist funktioniert auch noch...Auch wenn beide Random DDs nicht "perfekt" equipped waren (ähnlich wie wir), machten sie massiven Schaden und spielten enorm zielsicher. Wir hatten unsere Wipes, so ist es nicht. Sämtliche Leute waren Twinks und das erste Mal in ZG. Wir machten alle Quests. Ja, wir starben an dem ersten Questtypen nach dem ersten Boss, vor dem "Stein ausweichen". Wir starben auch im ersten Versuch an der Pantherlady, weil sie zu viel Schaden nahm, während ich absichtlich langsamer machen sollte, um die einzelnen Panthergruppen etwas gegenheilen zu können, was die anderen eben nicht wussten. Aber dennoch war es absolut perfekt.

Gerade dieses "ich rez euch" "verdammt, totstellen hat nich funktioniert" "tja, bist halt n schlechter schauspieler :-)" lockerte die Stimmung etwas auf.

Beim letzten Boss reichte ein "passt auf meinen Heiler auf". Der Jäger hat ihm direkt n Mark gegeben und ist nicht von seiner Seite gewichen. ZG fast wipefrei (was auch überhaupt nicht störte) clear.

ZA...Ihr könnt es euch denken. Nach dem ersten Boss kam die Gruppe, die von der Terrasse heruntersprang, die Bärchen...Der Paladin ging kurz afk. Wir warteten. Als er wieder kam, ritt er direkt die Treppe rauf und pullte eine unserer Hassgruppen. Durchgeheilt, geschafft, Heiler 30% Mana. Sie wollte gerade auftanken, als sowohl Magier als auch Paladin weiter ritten und damit die beiden großen Bären pullten. Langer Kampf, aber irgendwie hat es gepasst.
Gut...bleiben wir halt unten stehen, lassen den oom Priester endlich auftanken, gehen dann hoch. In dem Moment pullte der Paladin die Gruppe vor dem Boss indem er auch hier zu nahe ran ging. Wipe.

Der Versuch, den Pala zu kicken scheiterte, da der Magier aus der gleichen Gilde kam. Allerdings verabschiedeten sich beide mit einer Beleidigung, wie dumm wir doch wären. Der Rest ging mit neuem Jäger und Magier (leider nicht die beiden aus ZG :-) ) wieder mehr oder weniger problemlos. Problematisch blieben immer die Flammenwirker, auch hier sind wir mehrfach gestorben, aber es hielt sich in Grenzen, sodass wir nach beiden Instanzen eigentlich ein sehr gutes Fazit ziehen konnten.


----------



## Fremder123 (5. September 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Der Rest ging mit neuem Jäger und Magier (leider nicht die beiden aus ZG :-) ) wieder mehr oder weniger problemlos. Problematisch blieben immer die Flammenwirker, auch hier sind wir mehrfach gestorben


Ich hab mir sagen lassen, dass eine eisige Falle sowie eine Verwandlung den garstigen Flammenwerfern Einhalt gebieten können.^^

Mein Feral hat seit längerer Zeit mal wieder auf Bärchen umgeskillt, da ich heut Abend Feuerlande tanken muss. Also dachte ich, dass ich mich vorher noch ein wenig "aufwärmen" sollte. Zusätzlich lockt natürlich der Beutel, also Samstag Nacht gegen 00:30 Uhr (vorm schlafen gehen) mal solo für Zul angemeldet. ZA ist die Wahl der Stunde. Die Gruppe ist kaum in der Instanz, schreit auch schon der 358er DK (zweitschlechtest equippter der Gruppe) nach dem Timerun. Ich sage lustlos dass es mir wurscht ist, allerdings ist es schon ganz schön spät für sowas. Der Heiler stimmte da zu, wollte auch nicht wirklich. Ich schau so über die Gruppe: Mein Tankequip 369, Heiler 363, ein DD unter 355, der zweite so 360 rum und wie gesagt der DK mit 358. Naja, mal schauen wies läuft.

Es ging los Richtung erster Boss. Ich tankte mich gemütlich die Rampe hoch (erstmal schauen wie der Schaden der DDs so ist und ob ich gut heilbar bin, bevor ich alles zusammenpulle), schon kam "Los, weiter!" vom DK. Da pulsierte das erste Mal eine Stirnader, weil ich DD-Gedrängel auf den Tod nicht ausstehen kann wenn ich tanke. Ich blieb ruhig und setzte betont mein geruhsames Tempo fort. Der Heiler bemerkte dann, dass der DK ja nicht gegenheilen müsse und auch kein Mana brauche. Da hatte er was gesagt, schon fing der DK an zu flamen: "Mit Deinem Equip solltest Du gar keine Manaprobleme haben", "Du bist so dumm" und andere Sachen... wörtlich. Der Heiler blieb erstaunlich ruhig und als ich dem DK ein ungalantes, aber eloquentes "Schnauze jetzt" entgegnete (ich hasse DDs die Heiler oder Tanks flamen, spiele auch alle 3 Spielarten und das würde mir im Traum nicht einfallen), dankte er mir für den Beistand. Der DK hielt seine Schn... seinen Mund auch wärend des Bosskampfes und fuhr wenigstens vernünftigen wenn auch mittelmäßigen Schaden; wenigstens jedoch mehr als die anderen beiden. Allerdings war da schon klar, dass ein Timerun unmöglich zu schaffen ist. Nach dem Kampf sammelten wir uns vor der Treppe Richtung 2. Boss und DK und Heiler beharkten sich weiter. Doch während der Heal lediglich stichelte, dass der DK doch mal Schaden machen solle für seinen Timerun, flamte und beleidigte der DK ihn in einem Fort mit "So was Dummes wie Dich gibts nicht nochmal" und anderen Nettigkeiten - das Wort dumm jedenfalls mochte er scheinbar ganz gern.

Mit Genugtuung startete ich darauf den Kickvote und Mr. Imbaflamer flog in hohem Bogen aus der Instanz. Wir atmeten kollektiv auf und durch. Mit dem nächsten DD ging der Rest dann sauber und flüssig über die Bühne. Manche Typen sind doch echt nicht zu fassen, Gott sei Dank hab ich da eher selten das Vergnügen und gerate meist an vernünftige Leute. Was ich nicht verstehe: Wenn ich mich rein als DD anmelde, warte ich in der Regel zwischen 15 und 40 Minuten im Schnitt. Nach solch einer ja doch recht langen Wartezeit kommt es mir doch nicht in den Sinn, aus der Instanz entfernt zu werden und nochmal so lange oder länger zu warten. Will mir nicht in den Schädel.


----------



## Valdrasiala (5. September 2011)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Nach solch einer ja doch recht langen Wartezeit kommt es mir doch nicht in den Sinn, aus der Instanz entfernt zu werden und nochmal so lange oder länger zu warten. Will mir nicht in den Schädel.



Mir auch nicht. "ogog"-Schreier werden bei mir grundsätzlich erstmal entfernt. Naja, in der letzten Zeit gehe ich meist nur mit einem mit bekannten Tank in die Zul-Inis, da sind dann noch 1-2 Plätze für Fremd-DDs frei. Und wenn die dann herumzicken, ist der Weg nicht weit bis zum Kickvote. Kann zwar alles sein, dass mein eigenes Equip jenseits der 365er Marke liegt, genauso wie das den Tanks und man keine Mana- oder Heilprobleme hat, aber man möchte nicht immer sich vermehrten Stress antun nur wegen einem verwaschen aussehenden Bären.


----------



## Fremder123 (5. September 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Naja, in der letzten Zeit gehe ich meist nur mit einem mit bekannten Tank in die Zul-Inis


Da gibts ja aber keinen Beutel für.


----------



## Valdrasiala (5. September 2011)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Da gibts ja aber keinen Beutel für.



Scheiss auf den Beutel, ich hab eh kein Glück. Ca. 25 Beutel, ein Haustier war drin. Sonst ne Menge sinnbefreiter Tränke.
Genau wie 328 mal Anzu, bisher erfolglos. Wahrscheinlichkeit ist sadistisch!


----------



## Fremder123 (5. September 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Scheiss auf den Beutel, ich hab eh kein Glück. Ca. 25 Beutel, ein Haustier war drin. Sonst ne Menge sinnbefreiter Tränke.


Und je 50 Gold, was bei 25 Beuteln zusammen 1.250 Gold macht. Schon ein erkleckliches Sümmchen.^^


----------



## Valdrasiala (5. September 2011)

Da bleibe ich lieber bei meinen wöchentlichen Runs durch MC und BWL zu zweit. Das sind auch 1300 Gold pro Woche und weitaus (!!!) weniger graue Haare *g*


----------



## Chim3r4 (5. September 2011)

War mit unserem neuen Tank/Heiler Duo in ZA (ich mit meinem Mage). 
Die beiden sind bei uns neu in der Gilde und gut aufeinander eingespielt. Mein Mage ist dazu auch nicht schlecht equipped. Also der EQ-Schnitt von uns dreien war ~370. 
Unser Heiler meinte zu Anfang gleich: "Bitte gleich aufmounten, Timerun". 

Los gings. Die Kollegen fielen wie die Fliegen. Und zwar so heftig, dass wir nach dem Drachenfalkenboss (ich vergess die Namen immer) noch 11(!) Minuten übrig hatten. 

TR war natürlich kein Ding (auch dass der Tank die Luchsgruppen alle zusammen zieht, also mit dem einem Luchspack am Arsch gleich die andern holt, tat sein übriges). Die andern beiden random-DDs waren glaub ganz zufrieden


----------



## _Raziel_ (5. September 2011)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Und je 50 Gold, was bei 25 Beuteln zusammen 1.250 Gold macht. Schon ein erkleckliches Sümmchen.^^



Ähm? Nicht wirklich. Bedenke stets, dass du in Random Gruppen fast immer ein paar Wipes in Kauf nehmen musst. Wie oft komm ich gerade mal status quo aus einer Random Gruppe. Normale Heros ja, Zandalari-Instanzen eher selten. Dann lieber ne gescheite Gildentruppe und in 20-30 Minuten durch ne Zandalari-Instanz.

Ps'
Letzten mit meinem Schurken-Twink (frisch 85 - 353 iLvl) in Zul'Aman unterwegs. Das es kein Timerun werden kann wurde sehr schnell klar, als wir 2 Leute beim 1. Boss verloren und wir 3 Blitzgewitter hinnehmen mussten.
Aber für einen 3 Kistenrun hätte es locker gepasst. Nur leider war der Heiler nicht so toll equipt und so lagen wir beim 3. Boss im Dreck. Die Leute machten zu wenig AoE obwohl ein Mage und ein Jäger in der Truppe waren. Also zum 2. Versuch (4 Minuten noch übrig) und wieder lag erst der Tank, dann der Heiler und am Schluss wir im Dreck.
Ich konnte gerade noch Verschwinden aktivieren und so stand ich lebend vor dem Boss. Ich wollte gerade Massenrezz raushauen, als plötzlich der Heiler die Gruppe verlies. Drei Sekunden danach war plötzlich der Tank weg und ca. 10 Sekunden danach stand ich ganz alleine vor dem Boss.
Ich dachte nur noch WTF???!??
Glücklicherweise kamen aber im selben Moment sofort 4 neue Spieler (alle aus der selben Gilde), welche sich dann auch wunderten, warum sie bereits vor dem 3 Boss stünden. Ich erklärte es ihnen, wir lachten und beendeten (ohne Timerun) aber mit viel Spass die Instanz.

Auf diesem Wege nochmals herzlichen Dank an den Realm Norgannon. Bis jetzt immer nur freundlich Spieler davon gehabt. Und danke, dass ihr meinen moderaten Schaden ignoriert habt.


----------



## Fremder123 (5. September 2011)

_Raziel_ schrieb:


> Ähm? Nicht wirklich.


Ähm? Doch.^^ Die letzten Inis auf diese Weise problemlos absolviert und nur plus auf dem Guthaben.


----------



## Doofkatze (5. September 2011)

Ich denke das "nicht wirklich" bezog sich auf dein "Sümmchen".

Mit Verlaub, aber ich renne nicht in Instanzen wegen dem Gold aus dem Beutel. 1250 Gold...das sind Fehlkäufe, die ich zwischendurch mal mache, weil ich trotz Auktionsaddons ab und zu nicht auf die Preise achte. Ein 85er Char hat die Möglichkeit, viel viel einfacher an das Gold zu kommen. In der gleichen Zeit mache ich Dailies mit höherem Goldwert und weniger Anstrengung. Über mein AH-Gold müssen wir da denke ich auch nicht diskutieren 

Zu dem CC der Flammenwirker: Ohne CC traue ich mich gar nicht an die heran. Aber irgendwen, von Multishot, über Dolchfächer oder meine Prankenhiebe ( oder hauen) gibt es immer, die die Mobs noch vorher da rausholen.
Da ich dafür genauso anfällig bin, wie jeder andere auch, ist mir das aber mittlerweile FAST egal, wenn zumindest die Mehrzahl (oder die längste Dauer) im CC bleibt.


----------



## Nisbo (5. September 2011)

Ja die gute Gruppe vor dem 3. Boss, war als Bär da drin, also könnte ich einen Mele kurz mal wurzeln und vom wirbeln brauchen wir ja nicht reden.

Ansonsten war keine "vernünftige" CC Klasse dabei, Krieger und Priester. Also sollte der Shadow-Priester

einen übernehmen und KEINER sollte Schaden machen, naja den Rest kann man sich ja denken, der Flammenwirker hat ja so coole Effekte 

den dann auch die Gruppe daneben toll findet ^^







Naja nen Whipe halt, Priest hat sich entschuldigt, beim nächsten Versuch habe ich es dann mit CC gelassen, einen Flammenwirker mit Totenkopf gemarkt und mit Berserker rein da.

Glaube wenn man nur Übernehmen als Option hat dann werde ich das in Zukunft immer machen ^^







Zu dem was euch in den Inis passiert ist, da wünsche ich mir manchmal auch einen HotButton wo bei Aktivierung beim entsprendenden Spieler ein Boxhandschuh auf dem Monitor kommt ^^


----------



## RedShirt (5. September 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Ich denke das "nicht wirklich" bezog sich auf dein "Sümmchen".
> 
> Mit Verlaub, aber ich renne nicht in Instanzen wegen dem Gold aus dem Beutel.



ich hatte ein Argentumturnierhaustier der Gegenfraktion im Beutel. 9k im AH.

Das hat sich mal gelohnt, für den Beutel zu tanken =)


----------



## Satyra (6. September 2011)

So dann auch mal von mir ein Beitrag in diesem wunderbaren Thread, der mir schon viele vergnügliche Momente bescherte.  

Ich war eben im Vortex Gipfel als Heiler unterwegs. Die Besetzung so so aus:

DK Tank
DK DD
Magier DD
Eule DD
Priester Heal ( me )

Eigentlich war soweit alles ok, der Anfang lief gut. Ein bißchen nervig war das alle DDs natürlich in jeglichem AOE stehen blieben. Gerade bei den fiesen Gewitterwolken kann man da als Heiler schon mal ins Schwitzen kommen. Aber eigentlich lief alles gut bis wir zu der erste Mob Gruppe kamen die in einem dieser lustigen Erdungsfelder steht. Ihr wisst schon, diese nervigen Felder wo alles was drin steht komplett immun gegen Magie ist. Der Tank kannte wohl die Instanz nicht wirklich und hielt es für eine brilliante Idee die ganze Gruppe da drin zu tanken. Das fanden die Eule und der Magier nicht so doll, die wollten nämlich auch mitspielen. Nun kann man einem Tank ja nett sagen das er die Mobs da raus ziehen soll. Man kann... Die Eule zog es vor im 5 Sekunden Takt und in Großbuchstaben den Tank anzupflaumen. Und dabei legte er auch noch eine grottige Rechtschreibung an den Tag. Los gings mit dem Satz: "EYS ZIH DIE FICHER RAUS" Der Tank fühlte sich wohl nicht angesprochen, jedenfalls tankte er stur weiter in dem Feld. Nach gefühlten 5 Minuten und 30 Ermahnungen der Eule war die Gruppe dann endlich mal tot. Man sollte meinen nu könnte man normal reden, aber nein nu gings erst richtig los. Die Eule brachte dem Tank ihre Ansichten und Kentnisse über WoW nahe und erklärte ihm mal eben die komplette Ini. -.- 

Irgendwann standen wir dann doch mal vor der zweiten Gruppe dieser Art. Da ich die Nase voll hat von den meist ziemlich dummen Anmerkungen der Eule nahm ich das ganze mal in die Hand. Stern auf den Adepten, dem Mage gesagt das er daraus nen Schaf machen solle, Totenkopf auf den zweiten Adepten und Hot auf den Tank.  Der pullte allerdings nicht weil er warten wollte bis das der Magier tat. Der Magier wartet auf den Tank und so warteten wir alle... Die Eule lief nun so richtig zur Hochform auf und kam auf die brilliante Idee wir könnten ja mal einen der Mobs "schiepen" weil die sich sonst hochheilen. Er sprach dann davon das wir den Priester doch "schiepen" sollen. Meine Anmerkung das die Adepten heilen ignorierte er komplett. Nun gut dem Magier wurds dann zu bunt und es ploppte ein kleiner Pinguin auf woraufhin auch der Tank mal pullte. Gruppe lag in Rekordzeit!

So das ganze Spiel nun nochmal. Ich marke also den einen Adepten der unter dem Feld steht, Totenkopf auf Priester da wir nur einen Adepten hatten. Eule labert Unsinn was keinen mehr interessiert. Der Magier kann natürlich erst sheepen wenn der Tank gepullt hat. Aber leider wartet der Tank darauf das der Magier sheept. Nach einer gefühlten untätigen Ewigkeit kommt vom Magier mal der Einwand das er nicht sheepen kann da Magie immun so und der Tank doch bitte mal pullen soll. Der will aber nicht pullen. Der startet eher eine Grundsatzdiskussion ob wir nicht lieder den Adepten fokusen weil ja der Magier nicht sheepen kann. Mein Kopf traf die Tischplatte kritisch! Die Eule merkt gleich nochmal an das wir eher die Priester fokusen sollten, da die ja heilen würden. Ich erkläre dem Tank also nochmal das er einfach nur pullen muss und die Adds aus dem Netz ziehen und das dann der Magier ganz normal sein CC setzen kann. Der Tank sieht das auch ein und pullt. Gruppe liegt in ner halben Minute ohne ein Problem!

Aber nun noch der Endboss. Oh je ich zittere schon was nun noch kommen kann. Natürlich zunächst eine Bosserklärung der Horroreule die beginnt mit: "den boss wiest ihr aber odr?" Und dann erklärte er irgendwas von da käme "glei so ne bliz stral" in dem man rein rennen müsse sonst wäre man tot. Der Tank pullte einfach mal. Der Boss macht das erste Feld und wer bleibt drausen stehen? Natürlich die fette Horroreule! Ich hab sie schnell ins Feld gezogen wo sie mit 20 Prozent Leben und ziemlich verbrutzelten Federn ankam. Das beste kam dann als der Boss tot war. Da fing doch ernsthaft die Eule an den Tank zu flamen weil er ja komplett falsch tanken würde... 

Mir ist dann nur noch die Frage rausgerutscht warum eigentlich immer die Leute die größte Klappe haben die selbst unfähig sind und auf seine 3k (!!!!!) DPS beim Boss verwiesen bevor ich die Gruppe verlassen habe...


----------



## wolfracht (7. September 2011)

Dark_Lady schrieb:


> wolfracht - auch mit nem Spieler mit 5,4k dps und sogar noch weniger bekommt man Bosse down - dauert nur nen bissel länger und man muss ggf mal mehr heilen - aber nen Kickgrund ist sowas definitiv nicht... eher im Gegenteil, springt Spannnung ins Spiel, weil man eben nicht weiss, wie lange es dauert, bis der Boss liegt.
> Manchmal glaub ich echt, das Recount & Co endlich offiziell verboten gehören, damit das DPS-geflame aufhört und man einfach wieder entspannt schlichtweg nur spielen kann...



Gut, dann erklär mir mal wie du Jindo down kriegen willst mit 3dds die es auf 5k dps schaffen? am ende haben geschätzte 15 geister gelebt, und die ketten waren auch nicht down. da kannst du noch so viel firelandsgear haben und heilen wie du willst. irgendwann kannst du als druide nichtmehr wurzeln, sprinten oder ähnliches. und 4 geister reichen um dich instant aus den latschen zu hauen.

so viel dazu


----------



## IcemanNo.1 (7. September 2011)

Hi Leute,
eigentlich wollte ich mich hier gar nicht zu Wort melden. Jedoch was hier gegen Leute geschossen wird, die Kickversuche unternehmen gegen grottenschlechte Spieler und da zähle ich eigentlich jeden der als 85er in ZA/ZG unter 10k DMG fährt!
Ich bin auch bloß Casual -Gamer, aber das schafft man wirklich locker!! Da ja eigentlich die Voraussetzung für ZA/ZG ist, ein Gearlevel von 346 zu haben und wer diesen hat sollt schon in der Lage sein, diese besagten 10k zu fahren! 
Ich bin der letzte der jemanden anraunzt, wenn er Bosse oder Ini nicht kennt, da es für jeden ein erstes Mal gibt (gibt ja auch Addons die einen dieses vereinfachen, zb.Robbossmod oder so)!
Es muß auch nicht immer der viel beschriehene Timerun sein, da ich auch mal nen ruhigen Ini-run mag! 
Aber das und jetzt kommts man mitunter 85er erklärt das sie unterbrechen, cc´n oder sonst was machen können find ich geht zu weit! Das sollte man bis 85 selber herausgefunden haben und sich mal mit den Fähigkeiten seiner Klasse auseinander gesetzt haben!

Sry für das leichte OffTopic, aber es brannte mir unter den Nägeln

Mfg Iceman


----------



## Nisbo (7. September 2011)

Naja wenn man teilweise in den LowInis als Schurke schon geflamed wird weil man kickt dann wundert mich das schon gar nicht mehr das es auf 85 auch keiner mehr macht ^^
Aber diese DMG Geilerei geht mir manchmal schon sowas auf den Sa** denn das gehört auch dazu das man nur stur DMG macht weil man ja die 10K erreichen muß um dazugehören zu dürfen. Ich bin auch schon mit 9K DPS Leuten durch ZA durch, geht alles und ich habe die lieber als die OgOg die jedes kleine Fünkchen DMG raushauen und dabei in Voids stehenbleiben oder Pats adden.

----

Heute ZG mußten wir wieder einen dieser möchtegern Tanks rauskicken, keine CCs genutzt mit seinem 350er Gear was unverzaubert war und man ja nicht braucht weil es kein FL hc ist und dann noch grottenschlecht spielt incl flame danach an den rest der Gruppe, klar whiped man in ZG vor dem 2. Boss wenn man pullt wenn die Pat gerade zurückkommt und es als Tank nicht für nötig hält schon mal wenigstens einen einzufrieden dafür aber im AOE stehenbleibt. 

Das beste sind immer die die schreiben DAMAGE METER PLS weil sie genau wissen das sie an der Stelle auf P1 sind ^^


----------



## Doofkatze (7. September 2011)

Zwillingsgipfel.
Der Onkel mit seinem Hexer, mittlerweile fast 4k Abhärtung (365er PvP Zeug, rein aus Ehrenpunkten), ein Gildenschurke mit auch mittlerweile 16 PvP Items...

Wir Allianzler haben mal wieder keinen Heiler dabei. Daraus entsteht schließlich eine hohe Spielerfluktuation, da Leute genervt das BG verlassen.

Die Hordler waren recht schwach. Einige Leute unter 100k Trefferpunkten...da ging was. Die Flaggen waren unterwegs...kurz bevor wir zu zweit gegen 5 Hordler den Flaggenträger totbekamen, wurde ich von gleich 3 Schurken in die Mangel genommen. Sekunden später war ich tot, unser Flaggenträger starb ebenfalls mit 6 Leuten in seiner Nähe, 0:1

Wieder gleiches Spiel. Beide Flaggen sind genommen, unsere Flagge ist auf dem Rückweg, dieses Mal deffe ich mit. Ich war mitten im Kampf, als der 96k TP Magier (Flaggenträger) sich wegblinzelt, 2 Hordler aufsteigen, hinter ihm herreiten, ihn abfangen, töten, Flagge nehmen, während ich nur zu Fuß unterwegs bin und somit nicht hinterherkomme. 0:2

Mein Schurke hat die Flagge. Er nimmt den Weg durchs Wasser, muss komplett schwimmen. Neben ihm Schamanen + Priester, die selbst wasserwandeln oder levitieren...
Ich bleibe beim Schurken. Mittlerweile 4 Stacks, wir sind im Flaggenraum, als 6 Hordler uns beide + 1 heilfähige Klasse angreifen. Er kann dem nicht standhalten, stirbt, ich nehme die Flagge. Hexertank.
Der Debuff stapelt sich bedrohlich höher. 7 Stacks, 8 Stacks...immer wieder kriegen wir Besuch von weiteren Hordlern, wehren bis zu 4 Hordler gleichzeitig ab. Die Flagge der Allianz fällt, liegt rum...liegt rum...liegt rum. Nach ca. 20 Sekunden kommt sie endlich zurück. 1:2, ein Erfolg für mich :-)

Noch 5 Minuten...Die Flaggen sind unterwegs. Noch 3 Minuten.Ich deffe mit dem Schurken unseren Flaggenträger, als sämtliche Schlachtfeldmitglieder (noch 2 Minuten) plötzlich zu unserem Flaggenträger laufen und niemand angreift. Bevor wir (ich + der Schurke) bei dem gegnerischen Flaggenträger eintreffen, läuft die Zeit ab... 

mein Auge "zuckte"...noch bevor ich einen Ton schreiben konnte, klickte ich schnell Spiel verlassen.


----------



## dannyl2912 (7. September 2011)

Derletzt war ich mit meinem gimpigen DK (Itemlevel 349) als DD in ZA Random, 4 Leute kommen nach etlichen Versuchen (und über 2h Wartezeit) dazu (1. Gruppe stirbt 4 mal am ersten Boss, die die zuerst starben gingen als erstes - Neuer Versuch; 2. Gruppe werde nach Invite wieder gekickt; 3. Gruppe ich bekomme eine Einladung in eine Gruppe, wo einer direkt danach die Gruppe verlässt. Wir laufen zum ersten Boss - tot, zum zweiten - tot, zum 3. wie ein Wunder da waren noch Trash-Packs - Boss trotzdem tot, zum 4. tot, 5. und welch ein Wunder Endboss auch tot - da denkt man sich den Rest - leider haben wir für ein Ticket den Spieler-Namen nicht mehr finden können). 

Ich selbst hatte schon keine Lust mehr, da ein Teil der letzten Gruppe aus der leeren Instanz mit mir gewartet hat, wollte ich nicht aufgeben. ZA neuer Versuch.

2 Palas (Heiler, Tank), Jäger, Eule und ich. Wir gehen los. Es läuft recht flüssig, sparen auch Zeit. Der Time-Run rückt in die Nähe. Leider passte das zum 4. Boss nicht mehr so ganz. 1 Minute steht auf dem Timer, die Eule verlässt die Gruppe. Wir denken uns den Rest. Aber dann machte ich mal Recount auf und frage die Gruppe, ob er mit dem Schaden den Time-Run schaffen wollte. Ich bekam als Antwort - scheinbar ja.

das sah in etwa so aus:

1. Platz DK - 14-15k DPS - ~30 % des Gesamtschadens
2. Platz Jäger - 14-15k DPS - ~30% des Gesamtschadens
3. Platz Pala Tank - 12-13 DPS ~ 30% des Gesamtschadens

wer Rechnen kann wird feststellen, dass für die Eule nicht viel übrig bleibt:

5. Platz Pala Heiler - <1k DPS ~ 1,5% des Gesamtschadens

ui, der Heiler machte auch Schaden

4. Platz die Eule - 7-8k DPS ~ 8,5% des Gesamtschadens bis vor dem 4. Boss wo er verschwand.

Mich wundert nur, dass er uns nicht noch als Gimps wegen dem vergeigten Time-Run bezeichnet hat.


----------



## Saalia (7. September 2011)

in letzter zeit beobachte ich immer wieder, dass die leute mit unverzaubertem gear rumlaufen.. keine sockel, keine vz, nix.. in nonhero instanzen kann ichs sogar noch irgendwie nachvollziehen, in normalen HCs meinetwegen auch noch.. in den zul inis fängts dann schon meiner meinung nach an eher nervig zu werden... wenn sie dann nach BF laufen und da immernoch 350 itemlvl 8 unverzauberte items und 6 leere sockel angezeigt werden... dann hab ich da kein verständnis mehr für...

wenn man die leute dann drauf anspricht kommt die aussage "warum soll ich das zeug verzaubern? gibt doch eh besseres" ... glauben solche leute ernsthaft, dass sie so bei einem boss in den feuerlanden auch nur einen einzigen boss legen?


----------



## Valdrasiala (7. September 2011)

dannyl2912 schrieb:


> 5. Platz Pala Heiler - <1k DPS ~ 1,5% des Gesamtschadens
> 
> ui, der Heiler machte auch Schaden



Richturteil ftw 




Saalia schrieb:


> glauben solche leute ernsthaft, dass sie so bei einem boss in den feuerlanden auch nur einen einzigen boss legen?



Ja, leider.


----------



## _Raziel_ (7. September 2011)

Saalia schrieb:


> in letzter zeit beobachte ich immer wieder, dass die leute mit unverzaubertem gear rumlaufen.. keine sockel, keine vz, nix.. in nonhero instanzen kann ichs sogar noch irgendwie nachvollziehen, in normalen HCs meinetwegen auch noch.. in den zul inis fängts dann schon meiner meinung nach an eher nervig zu werden... wenn sie dann nach BF laufen und da immernoch 350 itemlvl 8 unverzauberte items und 6 leere sockel angezeigt werden... dann hab ich da kein verständnis mehr für...
> 
> wenn man die leute dann drauf anspricht kommt die aussage "warum soll ich das zeug verzaubern? gibt doch eh besseres" ... glauben solche leute ernsthaft, dass sie so bei einem boss in den feuerlanden auch nur einen einzigen boss legen?


Es ist nunmal so, dass mittlerweile sehr viele Leute mit den Twinks unterwegs sind. Das liegt zum Teil daran, weil viele von ihnen bereits das Equip bzw. die Punkte zusammen haben und nicht mehr wissen, was mit den Mains anzufangen.
Nun ist es leider auch so, dass mit Patch 4.2 die T11 Items über Gerechtigkeitspunkte zu kaufen sind. Somit sieht jeder Spieler das Heroequip 'nur' noch als Übergangslösung an. Und warum 100-1000 Gold für eine Verzauberung ausgeben, wenn man 4-5 Instanzen später 'neuere' Items kaufen kann.

Das ist jedoch zum Teil das Problem der Community. Blizzard musste einführen, dass die alten Items über alte Marken erhältlich sind, da die Items nicht mehr up-to-date waren. Man überspringt also eigentlich mehrere Ausrüstungsstufen. Früher 333 -> 346 -> 359 / Heute 333 -> 359 -> 378. Und da im AH die meisten Preise für Verzauberungen bzw. Sockel immer noch den gleichen Wert haben, verzichten die meisten Spieler darauf, ihre 'minderwertigen' Items dementsprechend zu verbessern. Maximal umschmieden tun die meisten...

Btw:
Ich verzaubere auch keine 346er Items mehr, wenn ich genau weiss, dass es ein besseres Item über Marken zu kaufen gibt. Nur bei Items, die über Drops verbessert werden könnten mach ich VZs drauf, da mein Dropluck nun wirklich nicht das Beste ist.


----------



## Cassiopheia (7. September 2011)

Ich nehm bei dem "lowen" Equip dann halt auch die "lowen / billigen" VZs.. Muss ja nicht gleich Landslide sein für meine 333er gammel Waffe  Und grüne (geschliffene) Gems kosten auch fast nichts =/


----------



## Doofkatze (7. September 2011)

Fürs Protokoll. Ab 346 nimmt unsere gesamte Gilde Machtstrom. Einzig die Arschmienenverzauberungen und oftmals die 20 Werte kommen erst später.


----------



## SilentLightofTirion (7. September 2011)

_Raziel_ schrieb:


> Es ist nunmal so, dass mittlerweile sehr viele Leute mit den Twinks unterwegs sind. Das liegt zum Teil daran, weil viele von ihnen bereits das Equip bzw. die Punkte zusammen haben und nicht mehr wissen, was mit den Mains anzufangen.
> Nun ist es leider auch so, dass mit Patch 4.2 die T11 Items über Gerechtigkeitspunkte zu kaufen sind. Somit sieht jeder Spieler das Heroequip 'nur' noch als Übergangslösung an. Und warum 100-1000 Gold für eine Verzauberung ausgeben, wenn man 4-5 Instanzen später 'neuere' Items kaufen kann.
> 
> Das ist jedoch zum Teil das Problem der Community. Blizzard musste einführen, dass die alten Items über alte Marken erhältlich sind, da die Items nicht mehr up-to-date waren. Man überspringt also eigentlich mehrere Ausrüstungsstufen. Früher 333 -> 346 -> 359 / Heute 333 -> 359 -> 378. Und da im AH die meisten Preise für Verzauberungen bzw. Sockel immer noch den gleichen Wert haben, verzichten die meisten Spieler darauf, ihre 'minderwertigen' Items dementsprechend zu verbessern. Maximal umschmieden tun die meisten...
> ...



Das sehe ich aber eigentlich anders. Ab 346 kommt da ne VZ drauf und wenn es ne kleine ist. AUßer, dass ich genau weiß, dass ich es nach einer, maximal 2 Instanzen austausche. Gesockelt ist aber jedes Teil. Da Gold hat man btw locker rein, wenn man bissle Dailies nebenher macht und auch vom Gold durch die Instanzen (89g pro Run + Items)

So zum Topic: Gestern mal wieder mit nem Heal von mir in ZA angekommen. Tank angeschaut, passabel, dürfte passen. Es geht los in der gewohnten, gehessten Geschwindigkeit, aber irgendwie scheint nen bissle Schaden zu fehlen. Naja viel Gedanken hatte ich mir erst nicht gemacht, sondern einfach runter gespielt. Zwischen dem 2. und 3. Boss fällt mir dann auf, dass alle 4 aus einer Gilde sind. Nachdem der 3. Boss im Dreck lag, aber mit 2 toten DDs und 3 Minuten Restzeit, hab ich mir mal Recount angeschaut. 18k, 14k, 11k (Tank) und 9k Eule. Da denk ich mir doch nur so, die sind in einer Gilde, bringen zusammen nicht den nötigen DPS und rennen trotzdem durch wie gestresst um den Timerun zuschaffen.
Nachdem die Zeit übrigens abgelaufen war, wurde es voll entspannt, der Tank hat dann auf einmal nen Gang runter geschalten.


----------



## Saalia (7. September 2011)

ich sag auch nichts dagegen wenn mal ne verzauberung fehlt, oder mal ein steinchen... oder wenn man zumindest die kleinen 30er steine sockel und kleinere verzauberungen nimmt.. ich rede garnicht von den dicksten verzauberungen die ewig viele mats brauchen. die kleinen tuns ja auch.

und bei DDs sehe ich auch darüber hinweg, solang sie nicht in jedem müll stehen bleiben. aber letztens hatte ich einen tank in grp mit 340 itemlvl(in einer zul instanz), KEINER verzauberung und KEINEM sockel...da frage ich mich was in den köpfen vorgeht...


----------



## l4ri (7. September 2011)

Hallo,

bisher immer nur "Lesender" hier im Forum gewesen, hab ich mich jetzt mal angemeldet, um auch mal meinen Senf abzugeben. :-)

Ich oute mich jetzt mal als "Casual". Ich raide nicht und gehe nur hin und wieder Ini's. Mein Equip ist dadurch sicher weit weg von "optimal". Gestern aber hat es mich mal wieder gerafft und hab mich mit meinem Jäger für ne Rnd-Ini angemeldet. Und was musste natürlich aufploppen? ZG, logo. Noch nie die Instanz von innen gesehen, geschweige denn mal nen Guide oder sonstwas dazu gelesen, hab ich die Grp direkt mal davon in Kenntnis gesetzt, das hier ein absoluter Ini-Neuling am Start ist, der von nix nen Plan hat. Hab mich schon seelisch und moralisch drauf vorbereitet, gleich meine Hauptstadt wiederzusehen, aber......nix. Kein Kick, aber auch keine Antwort. Na ok, dacht ich mir, dann ma los.

Immer geschaut was die anderen machen um nich total negativ aufzufallen, haben wir es immerhin bis zum ersten Boss geschafft. Auf meine Frage nach ner kurzen Info zum Boss wurde die auch gegeben und schon gings los. Versuch 1 endete in Wipe 1. Kann passieren, also alle wieder rein. Woran lags? Keine Ahnung. Versuch 2 lief schon besser....trotzdem Wipe 2. Kann sein, das es diesmal an mir lag, als ich bei dieser "Verbindung" falsch gelaufen bin und den Heal weggesenst hab. Versuch 3 lief dann wieder etwas besser, trotzdem Wipe. Aber man wird ja nich müde, also wieder rein. Hier hatten dann aber der Heal und ein DD die Faxen dicke und waren weg. Tank (DK) und der 3. DD (glaube ein Schurke), beide aus einer Gilde, waren dann kurz darauf auch weg, so das mein Jägerlein ganz allein und von allen verlassen in der Ini stand. *heul*

Aber der Tank hatte kurz vor seinem Leave noch die Gruppensuche  reaktiviert, so das keine Minute später 4 neue tapfere Recken neben mir standen. *freu* Ich wollte auch diese nochmal hinweisen, das ich die Ini nicht kenne, aber mehr als ein "Hi" hab ich nicht rausbekommen. Der Tank wuselte direkt los und ich musste zusehen hinterher zu kommen. Boss 1 lag direkt ohne Probleme *staun*, also mit Volldampf weiter. Ich kam garnicht dazu, mal was zu schreiben, schon hatte der Tank den nächsten Gegner anner Backe. Also hinterher trotten und versuchen keinen großen Mist zu bauen. Mandokir und Kilnara lagen auch instant, mein Schaden sah ganz passabel aus, keiner maulte rum.....schön. Bei Zanzil hats mich dann aus den Latschen gewippt, weil ich zu spät mitbekommen habe, das ich zu dem Giftkessel muss. Boss lag dennoch. 

Kurz vor Jin'do hats dann den Schurken erwischt, aber der Heal hatte keine zeit ihn aufzuheben, da der Tank im Affenzahn weitermachte. Also musste der Klingenwirbler wohl oder übel laufen, was für mich allerdings positiv war, da ich endlich mal nen Satz in den Grp-Chat hämmern konnte, während wir vor Jin'do auf ihn warteten. Wieder als Noob geoutet, der den Boss nicht kennt, alle haben mir Tipps gegeben, Readycheck...go. 

Jin'do macht ja da so lustige Kuppeln. Ich fand die farblich sehr ansprechend gestaltet und hab sie mir schön aus der Entfernung angeschaut, während ich weiter auf den Boss ballerte. Leider is mir die Info nich gegeben worden (oder ich habs verdrängt) das weit weg von diesen Kuppeln nicht gut für den Lebensbalken ist. Es macht kurz "brrrzzzzzz" und da lag der Hunter im Dreck. Der Boss hatte noch ca. 80-90% seiner LP. 

Ende vom Lied, ich hab mir den Bosskampf im Liegen angesehen, die 4 waren gut dabei und haben Jin'do ohne mich gelegt. Hab den Erfolg und einen schicken Stab abgestaubt und mich für meine "dolle Unterstützung" entschuldigt......Kein Flame von den anderen.....nur ein "Beim nächsten mal unter die Kuppel". :-)

Ein schöner Run mit netten Leuten. So muss es sein.


----------



## Anemsis (7. September 2011)

Gestern war ich als Tank in ZG, bzw. wurde für den Endboss reingeladen. Ich fragte, was schief gelaufen ist, denn irgendwie wird man beim Endboss nicht einfach mal den Tank los, keine Antwort.

Naja, erster Versuch, absolute Katastrophe, 20 Geister oder so. Ich sagte, dass der Jäger die Adds machen soll (war der einzige Fern-DD), er antwortet, ja, er kitet die ja schon. Ich sage, killen, nicht kiten. Er wieder, nein, er kitet die nur. Ich guck auf Recount, die DDs lagen zwischen 7 und 10k, na super, ich als Tank dazwischen. Daraufhin habe ich noch eine Bemerkung zum Damage gemacht und den 2. Versuch gestartet. Natürlich wurde das nichts, 3 Fails mit den Ketten, dann Wipe, nichtmal eine Kette weg.

Alle 4 waren aus einer Gilde, ich hab mich dann rauswählen lassen, am Endboss ohne erkennbaren Fortschritt herumwipen, danke, dafür ist mir meine Zeit zu schade.


----------



## Anemsis (7. September 2011)

l4ri schrieb:


> Ein schöner Run mit netten Leuten. So muss es sein.



Naja, Du hast von der guten Ausrüstung der anderen profitiert und bis "durchgezogen" worden. Das finde ich an sich auch nicht schlimm, aber wenn der Schaden nur gerade so zum Legen reicht und ein DD macht seinen Job nicht richtig, dann wirds ätzend. Gerade bei Jin'do kann man ja mit versauten Sprüngen den ganzen Bosskampf negativ entscheiden, hier habe ich leider schon die dollsten Dinger erlebt, wie ich eben gerade geschrieben habe.


----------



## l4ri (7. September 2011)

Anemsis schrieb:


> Naja, Du hast von der guten Ausrüstung der anderen profitiert und bis "durchgezogen" worden. Das finde ich an sich auch nicht schlimm, aber wenn der Schaden nur gerade so zum Legen reicht und ein DD macht seinen Job nicht richtig, dann wirds ätzend. Gerade bei Jin'do kann man ja mit versauten Sprüngen den ganzen Bosskampf negativ entscheiden, hier habe ich leider schon die dollsten Dinger erlebt, wie ich eben gerade geschrieben habe.



Naja, bis auf meinen Fail bei Jin'do würde ich nicht sagen, das ich mich hab durchziehen lassen. ;-)


----------



## Nisbo (7. September 2011)

Ich habe bisher eigentlich immer gute Erfahrungen gemacht wenn einer AM ANFANG sagte ich war hier noch nie, oder ich war hier noch nie als Heal/Tank/DD
Nur wenn es dann später rauskommt kamen die nicht ganz so netten Kommentare.

---

Heute nach dem Reset 1 x ZG gemacht, kein Problem alles weggeflext oder wie in WoW-Neu-Deutsch gesagt wird "durchgerushed"
ZA danach, auch ne super Gruppe, nur leider vor dem 3. Boss sind dann Späher geaddet was der Tank nicht mitbekommen hatte und schon die Gruppe mit den 2 Flammenwirkern gepullt hatte. Heal ist dann gleich umgefallen und ich bin in Versohlenheit verschwunden und weggerannt, war auch aus dem Fight gewesen.

Schrieb gerade, bleibt liegen ich reez als ich dann durch auf einmal auftauchende Spähergruppe (die kam nicht gerannt die war auf einmal da, k.a. wie) umgehauen wurde, da kam nur ein trockenes "oder auch nicht *g*" im Chat. Alle reingelaufen und die Ini zu Ende gemacht, kein Gemecker nix.

---

Danach wollt eich nochmal, kam ZG (wie zu erwarten rein)
Schaue mir die Leute ja immer kurz an, zumindest Heal und Tank aber nach dem Tank habe ich aufgegeben
3 x PvP, 8 mal ungesockelt und dafür ilevel 340
Habe mich dann im Chat verabschiedet das ich lieber den Debuff nehme als mir das anzutun.

Mag sein das es funktioniert nur langsam sehe ich das wie meine Vorredner.
Ich selber habe mich nie als Heal oder Tank mit so einem Gammelgear in eine ZulIni geschummelt, sicher nicht immer die teuersten VZ drauf aber Steine kosten ja nix mehr.
Das einzige was ich noch verstehen kann ist wenn man z.B. den LevelUmhang hat und in der Tasche einen 333er Umhang hat, aber das macht ja die Stats nicht schlechter, ist nur doof gelöst von Blizz das der das ilevel 1 behält.


----------



## cashhh (8. September 2011)

Ist zwar nicht ganz passend, gehört aber trotzdem erzählt^^. Haben gestern noch fix nen BDZ 10er aufgemacht, ID verballern und evtl. das Token für unseren Hunter wg. Setboni abstauben. 6 Gildis, alle BDZ schon HC clear, unser Nachzöglinghunter wg. dem Token und dann drei Random gesucht. Wir nehmen bei sowas prinzipiell jeden mit, der so um die Itemlevel 340- 346 hat, da das beim den 6 Leuten aus der Gilde nicht wirklich ein Problem wird, wieviel DPS da kommt. Nach ner guten halben Stunde dann endlich nen Mage, nen Retri und nen Diszi gefunden. Der Mage und der Pala kannten keinen Boss, der Diszi hatte Clear- XP. Na jedenfalls nach dem Trash vor Halfus dem Pala und Mage kurz den Boss erklärt, drauf hingewiesen dass sie nicht auf Teufel komm raus zergen müssen, solange sie aus allem was aua macht rausrennen reichts auch und dann gepullt. Und was soll ich sagen? Kein Problem und beide haben auch noch respektablen Schaden gemacht. Und so ging das Spiel weiter. Trash, kurz Bosse erklärt, paar Nachfragen abgearbeitet, gepullt, down. Und jedesmal waren die beiden Frischlinge beim Schaden gut dabei. Selbst Rat war kein Ding, obwohl der Mage sogar kicken musste. Nur bei Chogall gabs einen Wipe, aber den hatte sogar unser Stammtank zu verantworten, da er übers chatten das abspotten verpennt hatte. Alles in allem ein entspannter Run, mit zwei Leuten die zwar den Raid null kannten, aber gut zugehört haben und sich so verhalten haben, wie es eigentlich als Neuling im Raid sein sollte. Vorsichtig, aber schon mit Schneid. Fragen, wenn fragen auftauchen und nicht einfach blind in jede Gruppe rennen, sondern einfach mal schauen und abwarten. Ohne immer recount im Blick zu haben. Dann kommt der Schaden und das Movement von ganz alleine. Wir waren jedenfalls begeistert, dass es auch noch solche Spieler gibt und haben uns unsererseits für den Run bedankt. Selbstredend hatten die beiden Spass beim looten, da von uns keiner mehr wirklich was brauchen konnte. Kann sogar sein, dass der Mage in unsere Gilde wechselt. Na nen Platz in der 2. ten Stamm kriegt der auf jeden Fall. Also danke nochmal den zwei Frischlingen von Anetheron. Es gibt also doch noch Spieler, die nicht dem Diktat der Generation Lich King folgen und WOW als modernes Kick- n - Rush Game verstehen.


----------



## Dalfi (8. September 2011)

Heute morgen nur grausame Gruppen in den Zul Inis gehabt. 

Bestes Beispiel

ZA: Pala-Tank, Shadow-Priest, Resto-Schami (ich) + wechselnde DDs

Boss 1
Weißer Vogel trägt mich (Heiler) weg, scheint aber keinen zu interessieren, DBM schreit mich an "Gewitter bald" ein DD scheint zu merken das was nicht stimmt. Gewitter und meine Freilassung fallen zusammen und ich hetze zum Sammelpunkt, Geisterwolf sei Dank komm ich da sogar lebend an.

Boss 2
Das der Anstürmt muss 2 der 3 DDs völlig neu gewesen sein, ohne Totem der Steinklaue, Schnelligkeit der Natur und gute Reflexe wäre ich wohl umgefallen, naja sind ja erst 30 min rum und aus der Eule beim ersten Boss war mittlerweile ein Mage geworden, Boss liegt weiter gehts.

Boss 3
Immer wieder lustig wie keiner was hört wenn der Tank was sagt, links ist angesagt, links geht der Mage drauf und rechts ein DK, Ende vom Lied ist das alle Vögel auf einmal kommen, der DK der vorher bei jeder Trashgrp den gefroschten Flamecaster rausgeholt hat stribt schneller als ich meine CDs anwerfen kann und wir schaffen es nur weil der Tank sich Handauflegen gibt damit ich die anderen DDs retten kann.

Boss 4
Aus dem DK der nach flames die Grp leavte wird ein Hunter, Boss gepullt, das erste Blizztotem kommt, keiner reagiert. Ich weiße den Hunter darauf hin doch bitte das Totem zu killen. Ratet mal welche Totems ab diesem Zeitpunkt schneller umfielen als man was schreiben konnte. Genau die Heiltotems, während das Blitztotem weiter fröhlich in die Grp ballerte, bis es der Mage dann entsorgte. Nebenbei muss er seine Feststelltaste arretiert haben nnur um immer wieder HUNTER und HUNTER STOPP zu tippen, wenn dieser mal wieder ein Heiltotem am umnuken war.

Boss 5 und 6 haben wir dann ohne den Hunter dafür mit einem anderen Vertreter dieser Klasse gemacht. Besser wurde es dadurch nicht. Adds ein Geist eine Schlange, zack Eisfalle auf den Geist - Priester guckt bissel verwundert, ich versuche die Schlange zu froggen - magels Hit als Heiler wird das nichts - Mage scheint Sheep nicht zu kennen. Alles wartet und wartet und wartet. Bis ich dann erkläre das es besser wäre die Schlange in die Falle zu tun und den Geist dem Shadow zu überlassen. Selbstredend habe ich sämtliche Heals nach Seele entziehen alleine kicken dürfen. Beim Endboss ist dann der Hunter in einem der Feuerstrahlen vom Himmel so lange stehen geblieben bis mir die Erkenntnis kam, dass Rezzen weniger Mana Verbraucht als das gegenzuheilen. 
Die fehlenden knapp 8k Dps haben den Kampf nur unwesentlich verlängert und darauf kam es dann nach über 90 minauch nicht mehr an.


die anderen beiden waren ähnlich schlimm und ich hab jetzt endlich verstanden, wieso man den DF auch als TROTTELLOTTO bezeichnet. Zum Glück ist sowas bei mir die Ausnahme.

Zum Abschluss heute Abend hatte ich ne Tolle Grp mit einem Mage vom Server und Rnd Dudu-Tank, Hunter, Rogue. ich seh den Bären auf dem Bären und frage ob er TR machen möchte weil der Mage den Bär noch braucht. Er rennnt los wir hinterher, ich heile trotz des Tempos recht entspannt weil jeder weiß was zu tun ist, die Bosse fallen in Rekordzeit und wir sind mit dem TR 4 min vor der Zeit durch. Der Mage setzt sich gegen den Rogue und den Hunter durch beim Rollen und freut sich en Loch in die Mütze wegen des Bären.
Schnell noch die letzten beiden erledigt und in unter 40 min ist alles gelegt.

Vielen Dank an den Tank, der leider direkt geleavt ist bevor ich mit Tippen fertig war, es war mir ein Vergnügen.


----------



## Nisbo (8. September 2011)

Dalfi schrieb:


> Boss 4
> Aus dem DK der nach flames die Grp leavte wird ein Hunter, Boss gepullt, das erste Blizztotem kommt, keiner reagiert. Ich weiße den Hunter darauf hin doch bitte das Totem zu killen. Ratet mal welche Totems ab diesem Zeitpunkt schneller umfielen als man was schreiben konnte. Genau die Heiltotems, während das Blitztotem weiter fröhlich in die Grp ballerte, bis es der Mage dann entsorgte. Nebenbei muss er seine Feststelltaste arretiert haben nnur um immer wieder HUNTER und HUNTER STOPP zu tippen, wenn dieser mal wieder ein Heiltotem am umnuken war.



Das Blitz-Totem mache ich als Tank da immer alleine, machen auch bei uns auf dem Realm die meisten Tanks so denn die Aggro klaut man den Tanks ja inzwischen nicht mehr, also kein Problem da mal rüber zu schwenken, geht im Endeffekt schneller als wenn es eh keiner macht oder deswegen eine Rota durcheinander kommt *g*


----------



## Anemsis (8. September 2011)

Die Totems ignoriere ich eigentlich, der Schaden ist doch sowas von egal, da ziehe ich lieber den Boss etwas weg. Den Erfolg halte ich als einen der einfachsten.


----------



## Metadron72 (8. September 2011)

Anemsis schrieb:


> Die Totems ignoriere ich eigentlich, der Schaden ist doch sowas von egal




öhm...nö? am besten sich dann noch über die dd´s im grundsätzlichen ärgern die nix kicken ^^ 
kann man nämlich immer so argumentieren.


----------



## Doofkatze (9. September 2011)

Hihi
Verlorene Stadt von Tol Vir.

362er Random Bär.
366er Hexenonkel
363er Gildenschurke (allerdings 3 PvPitems)
357er Gildenschatten
358er Gildendiszi

Der Bär hatte es eilig. Er schlug seine Gegner an, baute Aggro auf und rannte zur nächsten Gruppe.

Es muss Vollmond sein. Wir waren hundemüde (20 Uhr), kamen kaum hinterher, haben den Bär gehasst.

Eine unserer Eigenarten ist es, zu glauben, das die Tiara der Tiefen bei einer bestimmten Gruppe droppt. Diese befindet sich nach dem Krokoboss direkt links vom Gang. Im TS hieß es plötzlich "schieß mal jemand daneben"...

Gesagt getan. Der Tank holte sich die vordere, normale Gruppe. Ich schoss "daneben", schrie "FUCK" + war auf dem Weg zum Tank.
Dieser allerdings pullte direkt die nächste Gruppe in dem Abschnitt noch mit und kam daher zu spät, um den heilenden Heiler (Heilaggro) zu retten.

Es hat funktioniert insgesamt, ich habe auch brav meine 80k DPS gefahren, nur die Tiara war mal wieder nicht dabei 

Den Rest der Instanz ist der Tank unbeirrt weitergelaufen, hat wortlos gepullt, niemanden trinken lassen (ok...50% Mana...aber dennoch) und war selbstverständlich direkt nach Ableben des Siamat verschwunden.


----------



## Stevesteel (9. September 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Hihi
> Verlorene Stadt von Tol Vir.
> 
> Eine unserer Eigenarten ist es, zu glauben, das die Tiara der Tiefen bei einer bestimmten Gruppe droppt. Diese befindet sich nach dem Krokoboss direkt links vom Gang. Im TS hieß es plötzlich "schieß mal jemand daneben"...



Tiara der Tiefen?
Das war doch ne Quest in Zul'Farrak? 
Oder gibts einen neuen Gegenstand, der auch so heißt?


----------



## Doofkatze (9. September 2011)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=67147#dropped12

Tiara der Tiefen hat sich als Name für das Ding irgendwie eingebürgert :-)

2 x sind se in der Gruppe gedroppt, erwürfelt und am nächsten Tag wurde der jeweilige Account GEHACKT. Seitdem haben wir Authentificatoren und warten auf einen dritten Drop bei eben jener Gruppe.


----------



## Manaori (9. September 2011)

Mein zweites Priesterlein ist gestern 85 geworden, und heute hat sie ihre erste Hero bestritten... meine erste Hero als Diszi mit nicht dem Equip, das mein Mainpriester hat. Da ich mit einem neuen CHarakter die erste Hero prinzipiell random bestreite - nur so merkt man, ob man ihn auch beherrscht, Gildengruppen zählen da im Normalfall nicht wirklich... die sind einfach leichter (meistens) habe ich sie natürlich auch gleich random angemeldet und hatte fast im selben Moment den Invite. War ja schonmal schön.  


Nur beim Ladescreen wurde mir ein bisschen anders. HdU... meine persönliche Hassinstanz. Beschissene Mobgruppen am Anfang, die bosse sind teilweise auch sehr heilintensiv, das war schon.. gnah. Naja, dennoch versucht, beschissen wird nicht. Ich sagte der Gruppe am Anfang, dass sie sich bitte in Nachsicht üben mögen, da der Charakter frisch 85 ist und noch nicht das beste Equip hab, ich aber die Ini kenne und meine, den Charakter zu beherrschen. Die Leute reagierten sehr freundlich darauf, ließen es ein wenig langsamer angehen, und siehe da... kein einziger Wipe. 
Es wurden alle Bosse gemacht, undbis auf Anaphret,wo ich in einer der Flächen verreckt bin, sowie Trash-unfälle gab es auch keine Toten. Am Schluss waren alle recht glücklich, ich hatte zwar nichts bekommen, aber Punkte und Ruf waren immer drin, und ich freu mich sehr dass meine erste Random Heroic auch mit diesem Charakter so gut lief. Das zieht sich irgendwie durch.


----------



## SilentLightofTirion (9. September 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> http://wowdata.buffe...67147#dropped12
> 
> Tiara der Tiefen hat sich als Name für das Ding irgendwie eingebürgert :-)
> 
> 2 x sind se in der Gruppe gedroppt, erwürfelt und am nächsten Tag wurde der jeweilige Account GEHACKT. Seitdem haben wir Authentificatoren und warten auf einen dritten Drop bei eben jener Gruppe.



Bei mir ist die in HdU gedroppt und der Hexer hats mir weggewürfelt...


----------



## Tidra-on (9. September 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Es hat funktioniert insgesamt, ich habe auch brav *meine 80k DPS gefahren*, nur die Tiara war mal wieder nicht dabei



Ironie wtf? o.O


----------



## Doofkatze (9. September 2011)

Tidra-on schrieb:


> Ironie wtf? o.O




Höllenbestie, Dämonenseele, Teufelswache + Sturm, Metamorphose, Feuerbrandaura + Höllenfeuer.

Es sind nunmal ca 12 Mobs auf einmal.


----------



## Tidra-on (9. September 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Höllenbestie, Dämonenseele, Teufelswache + Sturm, Metamorphose, Feuerbrandaura + Höllenfeuer.
> 
> Es sind nunmal ca 12 Mobs auf einmal.



Aso k. Hätt mich jetzt auf nem Einzelziel doch sehr erstaunt xD


----------



## Doofkatze (9. September 2011)

Tidra-on schrieb:


> Aso k. Hätt mich jetzt auf nem Einzelziel doch sehr erstaunt xD




...naja...mit etwas besserem EQ (ca 375) und allem Support + Pot + co ist das in den ersten Sekunden in Bosskämpfen durchaus drin...wenn denn alles passt.

"startrota ohne fde. Bei fights wie balroc sollte hero am Anfang kommen da du da den größten nutzen hast.

prepot - Verderbnis - Feuerbrand - Schattenflamme - Hand - SB

jetzt kommt es auf einige bedingungen an. Das wichtigste sind die Trinktests. Haste nekromanischen Fokus, dann warten bis er auf 10 stacks ist. Vulkankarte muß procen, was es am Anfang meist sehr gut macht. Je nach trinket sollte also folgendes aktic sein // Schneider vz + Machtstrom + Vulkankarte (optional Nekromanischer Fokus). Wenn alles aktiv ist und hero noch Nicht aktiv ist. Im Ts den Mage anbrüllen das er sein scheis Finger aus den Ar*** nehmen soll und das vef***te Hero drücken soll falls ihm das in seiner verk***ten Arkan Rota nicht zu sehr ablenkt. Falls Hero nicht kommt ist der Try fürn Ar***. "

Ein kleines Zitat aus dem Hexerbereich. Im HC Bereich geht es da sogar nicht nur um 80 k DPS in den ersten Sekunden...


----------



## Tidra-on (9. September 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> ...naja...mit etwas besserem EQ (ca 375) und allem Support + Pot + co ist das in den ersten Sekunden in Bosskämpfen durchaus drin...wenn denn alles passt.
> 
> "startrota ohne fde. Bei fights wie balroc sollte hero am Anfang kommen da du da den größten nutzen hast.
> 
> ...



Wir sprechen schon noch von Instanzen und EQ das sich ja dort erstmal als Grundvorraussetzung für Raids erspielt wird oder?


----------



## Metadron72 (9. September 2011)

Tidra-on schrieb:


> Wir sprechen schon noch von Instanzen und EQ das sich ja dort erstmal als Grundvorraussetzung für Raids erspielt wird oder?




wir ja, er nein


----------



## Doofkatze (9. September 2011)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> wir ja, er nein




Verzeihung, ich hab mich da wohl gerade etwas reingesteigert 

Ich musste nur ganz breit grinsen, als ich das gelesen habe mit dem Single Target.

Ich stelle mir immer vor, wie der arme Magier dann im TS angeschrien wird


----------



## Tidra-on (9. September 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Verzeihung, ich hab mich da wohl gerade etwas reingesteigert
> 
> Ich musste nur ganz breit grinsen, als ich das gelesen habe mit dem Single Target.
> 
> Ich stelle mir immer vor, wie der arme Magier dann im TS angeschrien wird




Aber genau da liegt oft das Prob in den Heroics bei mit Verlaub Überequippten oder jenen die täglich nichts anderes machen und jeden Boss jedes Fuzzelchen im Schlaf kennen. 

Die Masse der heutigen DF Hirnlos Rusher KANN niemals noch zu BC Zeiten unterwegs dabei gewesen sein. 

Derart unsoziales Verhalten wie es heute fast täglich vorzufinden ist im DF hätte dazu geführt das spätestens nach dem dritten Mal auf dem jeweiligen Server Heroische Instanzen für denjenigen gestorben gewesen wären, weil niemand ihn mehr mitgenommen hätte.


----------



## SilentLightofTirion (9. September 2011)

Ich mein ich hab auch nett geschaut, als ich diese Woche beim Ryolith Trash meine 100k DPS fahren konnte  und das mit FL nhc equip . Trotzdem lass ich es in den Dungeons ruhig angehen. Ich werfe meine Fallen, nutze fein Irreführung um die Mobs auch ja beim Tank zu halten und nicht zum Heiler oder zu mir oder sonst einem DD. Die meinsten Bombtrashs liegen durch mein Bombschaden zwar recht schnell, aber selbst single Targets sind kein Problem .

Sowas wie der Hexer da oben, der absichtlich Mobs addet, obwohl er nicht mit dem Tank in einer Gilde/TS ist, finde ich asozial. Warum tut man sowas? Doch nur wie er schon geschrieben hat, um sein Penismeter größer werden zu lassen. Dem Spielspass vom Tank haste damit aber gesenkt. Genau wegen soetwas laufen die wenigen fähigen Tanks keine Inis mehr.

Normal denkt man, dass mit steigendem Equip die Instanzen entspannter werden. Aber genau das Gegenteil ist doch der Fall. Ich sehe DDs, die alles selber mitpullen, ich sehe Tanks, die 3 AddGruppen pullen und dabei immer weiter laufen und immer OOS (Out of Sight) zum Heal stehen müssen. Tanks die wie gestern Bella absichtlich pullen mit Adds, ohne dass der Mage, der Hunter oder ich Dudu Heal überhaupt ne Chance haben die Adds zu CCn (wozu auch, der Heal soll doch gefordert werden). Dass man durch sowas aber die Kämpfe verlängert, anstatt abzukürzen, kapieren viele einfach net.


----------



## Metadron72 (9. September 2011)

SilentLightofTirion schrieb:


> überhaupt ne Chance haben die Adds zu CCn (wozu auch, der Heal soll doch gefordert werden). Dass man durch sowas aber die Kämpfe verlängert, anstatt abzukürzen, kapieren viele einfach net.





aber aber...es gibt doch sooo viel grössere zahlen !!


----------



## Der Papst (9. September 2011)

SilentLightofTirion schrieb:


> Dem Spielspass vom Tank haste damit aber gesenkt



So wie ich seinen Post verstanden habe, ging es dem Tank nicht um "Spielspass", sondern darum, möglichst schnell und ohne "lästiges" kommunizieren mit seinen Gruppenkameraden durch die Ini zu rushen...


----------



## SilentLightofTirion (9. September 2011)

Der schrieb:


> So wie ich seinen Post verstanden habe, ging es dem Tank nicht um "Spielspass", sondern darum, möglichst schnell und ohne "lästiges" kommunizieren mit seinen Gruppenkameraden durch die Ini zu rushen...



Und du meinst, dass Ziel vom Tank wurde damit auch erreicht? Sie haben doch die eine Gruppe extra dazu gepullt, die der Tank hat stehen lassen. Deswegen hatte er es nicht gleich gesehn und diese ging auf den Heiler los. Ergo musste sich der Tank dann wieder bemühen diese "wild gewordenen" Adds einzufangen. Aus eigener Tank/Heal und DD Erfahrung, finde ich so ein Verhalten einfach nur peinlich. Sollte natürlich aber der Tank im TS etc. sein, dann kann man sowas machen, keine Frage. Aber hier war es ein "Fremder" der unweigerlich die Launen der anderen abfangen musste.


----------



## Saalia (9. September 2011)

Tidra-on schrieb:


> Aso k. Hätt mich jetzt auf nem Einzelziel doch sehr erstaunt xD



halfus hero gibt auch immer lustige dps zahlen, zu t11 zeiten so 120k dps + waren schon witzig ^^


----------



## Doofkatze (12. September 2011)

Oh ja, ich bin so ein böser Mensch. Ich mache so etwas schließlich jeden Tag...Zumal ist es ja nicht so, als wenn der Tank wirklich gruppenfähig gewesen wäre, der hatte ja auch nur sich selbst im Sinn, immer weiter Gas zu geben, auch wenn sich alle beschweren.

Ein etwas längeres WoW-Wochenende.

Ich starte erstmal mit den BF PuGs.

2 Tanks von mir standen noch aus.
Es war 30 Minuten vor BF Ende, als ich ins TS kame, direkt gebeten wurde, mit dem Tank einzuloggen, um kurz BF fertig zu machen. Gesagt getan. Der alte Tank war nach einigen Tries verschwunden...
Der zweite Tank tankt an. Sengende Flamme. Spott. Der zweite Tank fährt weiter Aggro mit seinem 367er Equipment, nimmt sie meinem 356er DK ab, ich spotte wieder, er fährt weiter Aggro, bekommt die 2. sengende Flamme ab. Wipe.

2 Instanzen später starteten wir erneut gen BF. 
Ein fähiger Tank war mit dabei, es wurde direkt gefragt, ob wer BF noch nicht kennt, es wurde gebufft, wir sind los. Die ersten Augen kommen, 2 Leute machen kein Schaden drauf, ca 9 Augen explodieren, Wipe...
Nächster Versuch nach einer Erklärung.
Mit 1 Mio Rest TP geht der Boss in den Berserker.
Der bisher dritte Heiler specct auf Schatten.
Wieder vergessen ca 3 Leute die Augen. Wipe.
Endlich im letzten Versuch passt es 8 Sekunden vor dem Berserker...

Nächster Tank, neue Chance...
"kennt jeder BF oder muss ich was erklären?"
Zustimmung von 3-4 Leuten, keine weitere Antwort.
Die ersten Augen kommen, nicht genug Schaden. Wipe.
Einer kommt nicht in BF zurück, da er angeblich noch nie in BF bisher gestorben ist...
Diese Aussage kommt erst nach 3 Minuten warten und 3 mal anschreiben. Gezeigt wo der Eingang ist, gebufft...Wieder rein.
Ersten Augen passen, zweite Augen Wipe. Der Eleschamane hatte einen Disconnect.
Der 2. Heiler verabschiedet sich "sry hab Raid" (in der gleichen Sekunde Schlachtzug verlassen).
Neuen Heiler gesucht, wird ja wohl jetzt endlich passen, wenn nicht noch wer Disconnect hat...
Wieder rein. Erste Augen. Wipe... BF Ende...

Zul Aman. Ich alleine mit meinem Hexer on Tour.
Paladin Tank, 362 equipped, 2 pvp Items. "Timerun?" "alle aufmounten"
Meine Aussage, das wir das nicht schaffen werden, wird gekonnt überhört...Das der erste DD, den ich mir angeschaut habe, nur 347er Equipment (natürlich nicht komplett vz't oder gesockelt) anhatte, bemerkt natürlich kein anderer.
Tank rennt direkt los. Nimmt die Anfangsgruppe mit, pullt 2 weitere Gruppen, ist nach dem Absteigen vom Gaul schon auf 50% Trefferpunkte, der Heiler ist gnadenlos überfordert.
Erst habe ich die volle Aggro, dann der Heiler, dann der zweite DD, DANN der Tank, dann der 347er DD.
Wipe. Tank verlässt wortlos die Gruppe...
Der Heiler wählt neu an. Er ist schließlich nicht nur Heiler, sondern auch Tank. Sein Heilequipment war 340 mit PvP gemischt. Sein Tankequipment war 339 mit einigen 358er Int Teilen.
Noch bevor er anfangen kann zu tanken, bin ich aus der Gruppe raus und akzeptiere dafür gerne den Dungeonlooser...

Grim Batol. Mittlerweile bin ich mit 2 weiteren Gildenleuten (ergo bin ich wieder als Tank dabei) unterwegs. Das bomben funktioniert perfekt, aber ab da gibt es für den Random Jäger und den Random Krieger kein Halten mehr. Ständig fliegen Schüsse an mir vorbei oder der Krieger chargt in die Gruppen rein, da diese schließlich nur 100k pro Mob übrig haben...Auch bei Gruppen mit 7 kleinen Mobs wird gar nicht erst auf mich gewartet.

Weitere Gildenruns. Nu sind wir zu viert, haben nur noch einen Random, den wir freundlicherweise über einige Instanzen mitschleppen, zumal er nicht auf die Chaoskugel würfeln konnte, die wir als einzigstes benötigten. Immer wieder erkundigt er sich, ob er nicht lieber gehen solle, damit wir komplett intern laufen können, was wir aber ja nun überhaupt nicht müssen. Kurz vor Ende ein: "ich hätte nicht gedacht, das ein Malorne-Tank tatsächlich so gut tanken kann" ...


----------



## Azddel (12. September 2011)

Eins nur am Rande: Wenn ich jemandem eine Definition des Begriffes Selbstbeweihräucherung geben müsste, würde ich alle Doofkatzenbeiträge aus diesem Thread zusammenfassen, in einem Ordner abheften und darauf verweisen.

Ich warte gespannt auf viele Fortsetzungen.


----------



## Doofkatze (12. September 2011)

Azddel schrieb:


> Eins nur am Rande: Wenn ich jemandem eine Definition des Begriffes Selbstbeweihräucherung geben müsste, würde ich alle Doofkatzenbeiträge aus diesem Thread zusammenfassen, in einem Ordner abheften und darauf verweisen.
> 
> Ich warte gespannt auf viele Fortsetzungen.



Es gibt zwei wesentliche Unterschiede zwischen mir und vielen genannten Randoms.

1. Ich beschäftige mich viel mit dem was ich tue, lese Guides, nicht nur eigene, sondern auch manche klassenfremde
2. Ich lüge nicht. Wenn mich jemand fragt, ob ich schonmal hier oder da war, werde ich nicht anfangen, zu lügen, um evtl. nicht gekickt zu werden und schließlich doch zu fliegen, weil ich Gruppen wipe.

Dieser letzte Satz war nicht darauf ausgerichtet, das ich gut tanken kann, sondern das es immer so Leute gibt, die total voreingenommen von einem Server sind. Natürlich nehme ich Komplimente gerne an, wer tut das nicht, aber diese Vorurteile kotzen mich wirklich an.

Ich nutze dieses Thema nicht als Selbstbeweihräucherung, sondern erzähle Geschichten, wie es mir/uns in Instanzen ergeht und auf was für Leute wir treffen. Dabei finde ich allerdings die Runs uninteressant, die völlig "problemlos" laufen. Übrigens passiert das leider all zu selten. Entsprechend tauchen hier nunmal jene Instanzen auf, in denen sich Personen so viel anders verhalten, als wir es tun.


----------



## Alux (12. September 2011)

Jedes Mal wenn ich nen Post von Doofkatze les würd ich am liebsten den PC schrotten. Immer erzählst du gut du bist und das alles richtig machst und wie böse und schlecht all die Randoms sind.
Manchmal les ich und frag mich: Warum gehst noch Random Dungeons? Damit du immer was zu meckern hast und andere schlecht darstellen kannst?


----------



## Gazeran (12. September 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Jedes Mal wenn ich nen Post von Doofkatze les würd ich am liebsten den PC schrotten. Immer erzählst du gut du bist und das alles richtig machst und wie böse und schlecht all die Randoms sind.
> Manchmal les ich und frag mich: Warum gehst noch Random Dungeons? Damit du immer was zu meckern hast und andere schlecht darstellen kannst?


Vor allem postet er ca. 2mal pro tag nur um rumzuheulen :S


----------



## Chim3r4 (12. September 2011)

Gazeran schrieb:


> Vor allem postet er ca. 2mal pro tag nur um rumzuheulen :S



Ihr seid ein paar Bananen, meine Güte. 
Meines Wissens gehts in diesem Thread um Geschichten in Randoms. 
Die Vermutung liegt also nahe, dass man in diesem Thread Geschichten über Randoms hört. 

Also tut mal nich so extremst überrascht. Wems passt, soll lesen, wem nicht: Es gibt noch unzählige andere Themen zu lesen.


----------



## Doofkatze (12. September 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Manchmal les ich und frag mich: Warum gehst noch Random Dungeons? Damit du immer was zu meckern hast und andere schlecht darstellen kannst?



Weil es nur in 10% der Fälle mal vorkommt, das tatsächlich 5 Leute aus einer Gilde mit 7 Personen online sind, die dann auch alle zur gleichen Zeit tatsächlich Instanzen laufen wollen.

Und leider Gottes ist es so, das jeder Besuch mit Tapferkeitspunkten belohnt wird, die oftmals der einzige Weg sind, abseits von Schlachtzügen das Equipment zu verbessern.

Außerdem sollten wir nicht vergessen, das es durchaus Spaß macht, Instanzen zu laufen. 

Nur es gibt nunmal jene Mitspieler, die eben wie in meinem ZA Beispiel auf Nichts Acht geben und sich nicht nur total übernehmen, sondern auch direkt uns mit in den Tod reißen. Darüber darf ich mich doch wohl aufregen oder? Denn es ist nunmal ein Fakt, das ich so etwas nicht tue und mich vor solchen gefährlichen Situationen immer noch 5 mal überzeugen lassen muss, bevor ich es wage, mal risikoreich zu spielen.

Und ich sage auch nicht, das jeder Random schlecht ist. Nur leider treffe ich recht häufig auf Mitspieler, die gegen quasi alle Grundlagen verstoßen, die man in einer Instanz aufstellen kann, weil sie das Zusammenspiel fördern KÖNNTEN. Fakt ist, ich werde in den Instanzen, in die ich gehe, fast schon regelmäßig angelogen und darf mich mit Spielern rumprügeln, denen es am Arsch vorbei geht, das sie ein Gruppenspiel spielen und es durchaus sinnig wäre, zu warten, das Equipment zu pflegen, anstatt klassenuntaugliche Items zu kaufen, um sich ein höheres Itemlevel zu er"cheaten". Verbleiben tut immer: Der Tank kriegt das schon hin bzw. der Heiler schafft das schon. Fehler ausbaden müssen nämlich nicht die Mitspieler, die bereits tot am Boden liegen, weil sie den Boss wohl doch nicht kannten.

Nun bitte BTT.


----------



## Alux (12. September 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Weil es nur in 10% der Fälle mal vorkommt, das tatsächlich 5 Leute aus einer Gilde mit 7 Personen online sind, die dann auch alle zur gleichen Zeit tatsächlich Instanzen laufen wollen.
> 
> Und leider Gottes ist es so, das jeder Besuch mit Tapferkeitspunkten belohnt wird, die oftmals der einzige Weg sind, abseits von Schlachtzügen das Equipment zu verbessern.
> 
> ...



Ist halt so. Ich hab auch oft mal ne katastrophale Gruppe aber ich muss nicht jede einzelne Begegnung gleich posten. Ich könnte auch nach jeder schlechten Random HC hier rumposten und rumjammern, aber was bringt mir das?


----------



## odinxd (12. September 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Ist halt so. Ich hab auch oft mal ne katastrophale Gruppe aber ich muss nicht jede einzelne Begegnung gleich posten. Ich könnte auch nach jeder schlechten Random HC hier rumposten und rumjammern, aber was bringt mir das?



Tut mir Leid aber: dann lese diesen Thread nicht, denn genau dafür ist er gedacht das man sich hier ein bisschen über solche Pfeifen auslassen kann und ich glaube viele (Inklusive mir) lesen diesen Thread gerne um sich zu amüsieren oder warum auch immer 
Und dann schreibt der eine halt mehr der andere weniger, Hauptsache hier ist Leben^^
Wie Doofi schon sagte BTT


----------



## Metadron72 (12. September 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Ist halt so. Ich hab auch oft mal ne katastrophale Gruppe aber ich muss nicht jede einzelne Begegnung gleich posten. Ich könnte auch nach jeder schlechten Random HC hier rumposten und rumjammern, aber was bringt mir das?




Lies nochmal wie das Thema des Threads heisst und dann deinen Post...

Tjo, warum postet man Geschichten im "Random Gruppen Geschichten" Thread.
Das hier keine "War in ner ini, war alles gut" Texte kommen, ist jawohl klar. Das wäre wohl auch bissl langweilig


----------



## Cantharion (12. September 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Ich könnte auch nach jeder schlechten Random HC hier rumposten und rumjammern, aber was bringt mir das?



Was bringt es dir hier über den thread rumzujammern?


----------



## Gazeran (12. September 2011)

Ab und zu mal ne Geschichte posten ok, aber soviel?
Das nimmt den Reiz aus diesen Geschichten.
Und seine Geschichten bestehen aus:

-Gruppe gecheckt
-OLOLOL Kacknap bluegreenohnevzmitpvp!
-Haja Wipe der DD leavt war ja so klar
-Ihm fällt auf wie toll er ja ist, denn er leavt die Gruppe ja nicht...

Repeat this steps until Instance is finished


----------



## Hubautz (12. September 2011)

Ich finde diese „ich-war-das-ganze-Wochenende-wieder-nur-mit-Noobs-unterwegs"  Geschichten auch nicht so wahnsinnig spannend.

Aber für alle die das mögen, ein kleiner Guide zum selber schreiben:



Akteure:

Tank:            	coolste Sau vom Server (ich)
Heal:            	zweitcoolste Sau vom Server (mein Kumpel)
Roxxor: 			11k dps DD, der immer irgendwo drin stehen bleibt (meistens DK)
Noob1:          	3k dps DD, der Nachbargruppen pullt (meistens Jäger)
Noob2:          	DD im PvP Equip (hier alternativ Pala oder Hexer)

Ort: /insert random HC, am besten ZG/ZA



Text:

Hier kann man vorgefertigte Textbausteine verwenden. Was unbedingt vorkommen sollte:

„macht natürlich nur x k dps" (hier ist wichtig, dass „x" eine einstellige, möglichst niedrige Zahl ist.

„hat natürlich nichts verzaubert" (besser noch man schreibt „hat 0 enchants")

„nach der ersten Mobgruppe schaue ich ihn mir an" (besser noch: "inspecte ich ihn") 
Das ist ganz wichtig weil es klarstellt, dass ich über jede erdenkliche Skillungsoptimierung jeder Klasse bestens informiert bin.

„ich als xxx Tank mache yy mehr DPS als der zzz DD"
„xxx" und „zzz" geben das Itemlevel an, wobei  zu beachten ist dass „zzz" um mindestens 30 höher ist als „xxx" , während „yy" eine zweistellige Zahl ist bei der das erste y größer 1 ist.


Mit diesen kleinen Einsteigerhilfen sollte es für jeden Anfänger möglich sein, eine nette Geschichte zu verfassen.


----------



## Herz des Phönix (12. September 2011)

Vor einigen Stunden mit meinem relativ neuen DD-Krieger.
Rnd-HC angemeldet. Ca die 5. hero, die ich mit dem mache, also auch noch grösstenteils blau-grün ohne VZ (<-- NOOB OMFG!!!)

Schwarzfelshöhlen. 2. Boss. Es lagen schon Leichen rum ...
Nunja. Ich markier die Adds und hab halt eingeteilt wer wo geht. So weit so gut.
Ich war bissl Misstrauisch und achtete deshalb genau auf meine Mitglieder.
Die Eule, die eingeteilt war, vermasselte es schon beim 1. Mal. ER evolutioniert.
Priestess wurde wahrscheinlich abgelenkt, denn auch ihr Add verwandelte sich.
WIPE.

Ein DD leavt die Gruppe. Ein neuer Hunter kam rein. Erst jetzt fiel mir auf, dass alle von der selben Gilde waren,
wie auch der neue Hunter. Plötzlich flüstert der Hunter micht an. "Wessen grosser Bruder bist du denn?"
Zuerst wusste ich nicht, was er meinte. Danach merkte ich, dass ich ja mit meinem Krieger Namens
"Niisan" dabei war, was auf japanisch "Grosser Bruder" heisst. Wir hatten ein bisschen Smalltalk,
sodass mir die nächsten 2 Wipes eigentlich gar nichts ausmachten.

Schlussendlich haben wir den Boss so gelegt, dass die Eule (die das 1. mal dort war) kein Add nimmt,
sondern nur der Heiler und Hunter. Der Tank hat den Boss dann nahe am 3. Add getankt, sodass ich das übernehmen konnte.

Nächster Boss, nächster Wipe. Doch beim 3. mal lag auch er.
Und wenn ich ehrlich bin, blieb ich nur wegen dem Hunter in der Gruppe ;-)

Erstaunlicherweise lag der Kernhund und der Endboss beim 1. Try. Sogar noch was für mich gedroppt 

*Gruss an den Jäger, du das liest (Name entfallen Q.Q)*


----------



## nomorezam (12. September 2011)

Azddel schrieb:


> Eins nur am Rande: Wenn ich jemandem eine Definition des Begriffes Selbstbeweihräucherung geben müsste, würde ich alle Doofkatzenbeiträge aus diesem Thread zusammenfassen, in einem Ordner abheften und darauf verweisen.
> 
> Ich warte gespannt auf viele Fortsetzungen.




Mjo. Die Katze nervt schon ein wenig. Vor allem dieses: Ich bin mit jedem char so toll und alle anderen (ausser ein paar Gildies)die absoluten Kacknoobs.

Aber was erwartet man bei dem Thread? Etwa ne Story: Oh fuck. Ich hab ne Grp 4mal wipen lassen weil ich die Bossmechanik nicht raffe?

Ne hier ist Selbstbeweihräucherung auf MaxSkill gefordert.  Wobei die Katze ja manchmal ganz lustige Dinge von sich gibt. 

Ok. Tut mein A**** auch, aber das gehört hier nicht hin.


----------



## Schnatti (12. September 2011)

Ich war heut in einer Ini tanken.
Schurke machte UNGEFRAGT CC
Magier sheepte OHNE Murren
Es wurde FREIWILLIG unterbrochen
War als Tank letzter im DMG (ok 4ter, vorm Heiler)
keiner hat rumgeflammt
keiner hat gogogo geschrieben (oder ogogog)
kein Wipe
---

Son Scheiß Run echt ma
hab mich so übelst geärgert das ich vergessen hab nach Verzauberungen / Itemleveln oder gar Sockelungen zu kucken o_O
Hoffe sowas passiert mir nie! wieder.

Echt ma..


----------



## Der Papst (12. September 2011)

Ich frage mich manchmal wirklich, wo die Leute die Zeit hernehmen und immer alle Chars aus einer Dungeongruppe zu überprüfen...


----------



## Metadron72 (12. September 2011)

Der schrieb:


> Ich frage mich manchmal wirklich, wo die Leute die Zeit hernehmen und immer alle Chars aus einer Dungeongruppe zu überprüfen...




was denn für ne zeit? anklicken und es wird angezeigt. sich ewig lang zu wundern, warum man nur rumstirbt dauert meist länger.


----------



## Cassiopheia (12. September 2011)

Naja viele Sachen sieht man ja auch einfach (zB PvP Gear, grad wenns ne Klasse ist die man selber spielt). Und wenn jemand auffällt, sei es wegen niedrigerem Schaden, Problemen beim Heilen o.Ä. gucken halt viele Leute mal übers Gear drüber.

Damits nicht zu sehr Offtopic wird noch ne RGG von mir:

Hallen des Ursprungs HC - Protwarri, Arcanemage, Sub Rogue, Holy Pala, Eleschami

Die ganze Gruppe noch mit recht gemischten Gear (würd ich vom optischen mal behaupten, hab mir nichts angeschaut^^). Also relativ frisch 85, bzw wenig gespielt. CC wurde genutzt, war zwar kein atemberaubender Damage von irgendwem, aber lief alles recht gut und entspannt. Als der Tank zum Kamelboss abbog hab ich mich zwar (im positiven^^) gewundert, weils ja meistens nicht so ist, aber in der Gruppe schien auch keiner was gegen einen langen Run zu haben. Bei Ammunae hab ich die Gruppe zwar schon komplett im Dreck liegen sehn, aber hat dann doch noch irgendwie hingehaun (Spore kam im richtigen Moment), weil irgendwie keiner auf die Adds gegangen ist, bzw wenn der Schaden von einer Person nicht ausreichte.. und der Gruppenschaden auch nicht wirklich ausreichte um den Bossheal "gegenzudamagen". Hat dann aber irgendwie doch geklappt.

Bei Rahj sind dann erstmal (nach und nach natürlich) 3 Leute gestorben. Aber irgendwie habens dann der Tank und der Heiler (der halt schon oom war..) doch noch irgendwie geschafft den zu legen.

Was mir richtig positiv aufgefallen ist, war dass es keine Flames gab. Wenig Absprachen nötig waren und trotzdem cc't wurde und dass die Gruppe so nett war dann einen der optionalen Bosse auszulassen weil ich nicht mehr soviel Zeit hatte und trotzdem meine Instanz abgeschlossen bekommen hab. Außerdem hat mich der Run ein wenig an die Anfangscata-Zeit erinnert, wo noch einige solcher Pannen vorgekommen sind.. war recht amüsant.


----------



## krampus94 (12. September 2011)

Schnatti schrieb:


> Ich war heut in einer Ini tanken.
> Schurke machte UNGEFRAGT CC
> Magier sheepte OHNE Murren
> Es wurde FREIWILLIG unterbrochen
> ...


das nervt nicht wa.? :O


----------



## Alux (12. September 2011)

Cantharion schrieb:


> Was bringt es dir hier über den thread rumzujammern?



Ich hab nix gegen den Thread und lie ihn gern, aber die Katze macht aus jeden Fliegenschiss ein Mordsdrama.


----------



## Schnatti (12. September 2011)

Katzen haben nun mal was gegen Fliegen.


----------



## Schnulfi (13. September 2011)

Grim Batol hc: Healadin (me), 372er Katze (imba!!! ), armer WL und Mage, die nichts dafür konnten und, super genial, da freut sich jeder Heal: 328-(Real)Itemlvl DK-Tank... irgendwann zwischendruch fragte ich mal, ob er überhaupt schonmal getankt hat, wie böse ich doch sein kann, nachdem beim ersten Boss das lila Add nur Freude mit dem Boss hatte und der Tank beim Schmiedemeister jeden Streitkolben knutschen wollte... nein, war natürlich sein erstes mal... aber Gott sei Dank sind Tanks nur dazu da, um beherzt in riesige Trash-Grp zu springen, wie gesagt, 328er DK-Tank, der nicht wusste, was er tat... aber so viel Schaden hat er gar nicht bekommen, 50% des Trashs hatte die Miez am Arsch, Aggroklau geht also doch noch. Beim Trash vor Drahga Schattenbrenner (dritter Boss), kratzt mir das erste mal die Miez ab... naja, gut, das zweite mal, aber wenn ich "Mana"schreibe (nach dem Schmiedemeister-Fight mit kolbengeilem 328er DK-Tank) und die Miez die nächste Grp pullt, dann sollte das einfach mal nicht zählen, oder?!?
Katze stirbt also, das erstmal dadurch, dass ich nicht mehr gegenheilen konnte... kommt der Kommentar "Drecks-Heal, soll ich heilen oda was?"... mein Recount hatte zu dem Zeitpunkt stehen lassen unter "Schaden genommen" Katze 38,9%, Tank 40,2%... wie gesagt, 328er DK-Tank in Massen von Trashgrp... nein, die Katze hatte es dank einem Item-Lvl von 372 nicht nötig, in Bären form zu gehen, war ja imba... 

Auf jeden Fall mal wieder nett, am Ende nicht zum ersten mal Grim Batol hc mit 12,8k hps verlassen, wobei zweimal der Endboss mit je 7k hps den Schnitt böse drückte  Und jetzt Quizfrage: warum gibt es immer weniger Heiler?!? Oder anders, wie soll das ein beherzter Heal mit solidem nur 346er Itemlvl das geheilt bekommen... um sich dann auch noch solche Sprüche anhören zu dürfen?

Aber keine Sorge, ich nehme das mit Humor und will das auch so: Healskill verbessern  Wobei ich bei dem Run nicht so viel gelernt hatte... es wurden nur diverse Dinge mal wieder bestätigt


----------



## Doofkatze (13. September 2011)

hmm...ja...ok...und dann kämpfen alle weißen Gnome gegen alle schwarzen Gnome...Pferdeberuhigungsmittel? egal...

Ich habe angefangen, einen meiner Twinks nun hochzuziehen. Der Waschbaer, ein junger Krieger. Er ist mein dritter Tank, der entstanden ist, um dauerhaft weniger Schaden als mein Todesritter einstecken zu müssen. Gestern war er noch Stufe 18.

Stufe 18 hat ein ganz einfaches Problem. Es fehlen 2 Fähigkeiten. 1. Der Schlachtruf, der mir eine Anfangswut verschafft, 2. der heldenhafte Wurf, der einen hohen Aggrowert erzeugt.
Ergo laufen Pulls auf dieser Stufe so ab. Man rennt zu dem Gegner. Schlägt drauf und kurz danach kann man die erste Fähigkeit benutzen, um tatsächlich etwas Aggro aufzubauen.

Das es mit dem Char also etwas länger dauert, tatsächlich anzutanken, wurde mir recht schnell klar.

Es kam, wie es kommen musste, die Höhle des Auaklagens. Ja, ich war schon mehrfach da, nein, ich kannte diese Instanz nicht auswendig. Erst als der Schamane etwas vorgelaufen ist, kam ich in die richtige Richtung, sodass es richtig losgehen konnte. Wir waren übrigens mittlerweile ohne Heal, der wohl das kalte Grauen vor der Instanz bekommen hat. Da wir mit Schamane + Paladin heiltechnisch recht gut ausgestattet waren, gingen wir aber trotzdem los.

Ungefähr auf der Hälfte der Instanz hatte ich eigentlich mal wieder meinen Kaffee auf. Ich tankte an, die anderen streiteten sich um den Schlangenflaum (Questitem) wie die Geier und kamen erst danach überhaupt dazu, um etwas zu helfen. Nachdem anschließend der Jäger + der Paladin begannen, selbstständig zu pullen, sodass ich nur noch hinterher rannte, konnte ich mir den Ausspruch nicht verkneifen, das es deshalb wohl so wenige Tanks gibt. Ich bin schließlich böse.
Mit der Zeit kam auch ich besser in die Instanz rein, sodass es auch ohne die beiden Fähigkeiten funktionierte (obwohl es natürlich totnervig war, ständig Mobs zu spotten, da man eben keine Startaggro hatte) und schließlich brachten wir die Instanz doch recht gemütlich zu Ende.

Nun war ich 20, durfte die beiden Fähigkeiten lernen, bekam eine Quest von meinem Kriegerlehrer für Burg Schattenfang und landete anschließend ebenda.
Meine Ankündigung, das ich nun meine zweite Instanz tanken werde, folgte auf dem Fuße.
Mit dabei ein Priesterheiler, den ich in dieser Instanz noch sehr gut zu schätzen lernen sollte.
Verplant und müde schritt ich gen erste Gruppe ohne zu merken, das der Priester noch "unterwegs" war. Ich pullte also recht schnell diese Gruppe und kurz vor meinem Ableben kam das Priesterlein erstmals an mich heran und konnte mich retten.
"Warte auf deinen Heiler, sonst stirbst du"
"Rennt voraus, er darf uns nicht kriegen "

Leider hörten 2 DDs genau zu und rannten tatsächlich in die zweite Gruppe (die Treppe rauf), sodass ich und der Priester uns recht beeilen mussten, um schlimmeres zu verhindern.
Priester: "Der Tank sollte vorgehen...nicht die DDs"
Waschbaer: "ach, sag das doch..."

Recht schnell bemerkte der Priester, das ich doch schon getankt haben müsse "du verarscht mich". "Nö, ist die zweite Instanz mit dem Krieger Tank".

Erst als ich "andere" Wege ging, also nicht durch die Küche, sondern über den Aufweg und dann den zweiten Boss von der Treppe aus hochholte, wussten natürlich alle, was hier gespielt wird. Es wurde rumgeflaxt, wir alle hatten unseren Spaß, der Priester war recht erstaunt darüber, das man mehr als einen Charakter hochspielt, da er selbst nur einen 57er Char hatte, diesen gelöscht hat vor einiger Zeit und mit seinem jetzigen Priester eben erst 22 war. Es war wirklich wirklich nett.

Mal sehen, was in den nächsten Instanzen auf mich zukommt.


----------



## Norua (13. September 2011)

letzens in ZG:

Ich mit meinem Kriegertank

bis zu den Schlangen wars total unaufällig

Nach den Schlangen ist mir aufgefallen das die Gruppe alle auf 20% sind und der Heiler kein Mana mehr hat.
....Diszi.....NUR episches PVP-Gear und um die Gruppe nach den Schlangen hochzuheilen brauchte er 100% seines Manas

Ihm sind mal sämtliche dds weggestorben bis er sich das erste mal zur Schlange verwandelte dannach 15 min Kampf zu zweit.

BITTE BITTE BITTE Blizzard sperrt PVP-Gear in PVE Instanzen, oder soll ich mal in PVP klamotten tanken?


----------



## SilentLightofTirion (13. September 2011)

Norua schrieb:


> letzens in ZG:
> 
> Ich mit meinem Kriegertank
> 
> ...



Wobei er es mit nur epischem Gear aber eigentlich hinbekommen sollte. Die Frage ist ja nicht immer das PVP Gear ansich, sondern was die Leute drausmachen. Ich muss im PVP numal anders heilen als im PVE. Wenn ich natürlich im PVE so heile wie im PVP, dann bin ich oom. Heile ich im PVP wie ich im PVE heile, sind die Leute tot ^^.
Ich zwar auch für PVE Gear in PVE Instanzen, würde aber nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren. Gibt Leute im PVP Gear, die machen teilweise mehr Schaden als viele im PVE Gear.


----------



## Terrorzapfen (13. September 2011)

Ich habe schon vergebliche Tank-Versuche mit meiner Eule mit Sec-Skill Bär hinter mir, die sehr kläglich endeten. Ein daraufhin erstellter Pala löste das Problem bisher sehr gut. Aber losgelassen hat mich das Thema nie und da ich gerade einen weiteren Druiden level ergab sich folgendes:
Ich bin mit lvl 26 als Katze in einer Inze und der Tank hat DC. Wir warten schon einige Minuten und ich danke "Scheiß drauf, versuchs einfach". Also wechsel zu Bär und kurz gefragt, ob es die Gruppe mit meinem ersten Bärenversuch probieren will. Alle bejahen also los und noch kurz in meiner Erinnerung gekramt was ich vom Bärentank noch grob weiß, was ungefähr das ist: schnell sein, sonst haste keine Wut mehr, am besten mit dem letzten Mob am Hintern zur nächsten Gruppe rennen...

Ich wetze also los, wir sind nur zu viert haue auf den Mobs herum und es klappt tatsächlich. Hie und da rentn mir einer weg, kann ihn aber nach kurzer Eingewöhnung wieder einfangen und wir kommen tatsächlich klar. Dumm nur dass ich die Ini nicht wirklich kenne und zwischen dem Gerenne um Ansagen zwecks Richtung bitte. Der Gruppenchat sah dann ungefähr so aus:
REEEEEEEECHTS
LiNKS
..
..
GERADEAUS
..
..
..
MANA
MANA
MANA
MANA
MANA

Der Heiler war tatsächlich ob des eingehenden Schadens (war noch etwas niedrig für die Inze) und des Tempos völlig am Schwitzen und einige male oom.

Aber ich hatte seit langem wieder mal so richtig Spass in einer Ini. Habe mir für meine Main-Eule daraufhin gleich Tankequip besorgt und heute Abend gibts den ersten Tankversuch auf lvl 85 (und evtl neue Geschichten für diesen Thread^^)


----------



## Showwer1158 (13. September 2011)

Heute Zul Aman:

Ich melde mich an komme rein und sage am Anfang :"Wir machen Timerun k?"

Alle haben zugestimmt und wir haben den Timerun geschafft das fand ich ganz toll.


----------



## Doofkatze (13. September 2011)

So...Tag 2 mit dem Krieger Twink.

Heute gab es genau eine Instanz. Verlies.

Beim ersten Boss folgende Situation: Ich pulle, mache den Donnerschlag, der Magier castet eine arkane Explosion nach der anderen, schnappt sich die Aggro von 5 Mobs und stirbt.

Die übliche Situation also..."Heal???" "Scheiß Tank hält nich die Aggro" (an dieser Stelle noch 12 Minuten bis er kickbar wurde...ich habe nicht wirklich Lust auf beleidigende DDs, die Gruppen ins Unglück stürzen)

Etwas angefressen ging es gen Feuerelementar. Gruppe für Gruppe. Auch hier wunderte ich mich aber immer wieder, das doch recht viele einzelne Mobs immer wieder addetten, sodass der Schamiheal richtig Schwierigkeiten bekam, das alles vernünftig gegenzuheilen. Boss lag recht bequem, weiter ging es zum Gang von Hogger. Der komplette Gang ein einziger Kampf, da jedes Mal, wenn ein Mob kurz davor war zu sterben, ein weiterer Mob in den Kampf ging. Schamane natürlich längst oom. Der Schamane füllte etwas auf, als wir vor dem Raum mit Hogger standen.

Ich pulle die erste Gruppe. Der Kampf ist fast zu Ende, ich stehe längst mit der getankten Gruppe draußen, als 2 weitere Gruppen hinzukommen und schließlich sogar Hogger gepullt wird, während ich noch knappe 20% Leben habe, beide Schamanen sowie der Magier alle komplett oom sind und der Magier (die Person, die die ganze Zeit immer gepullt hat) mit Hogger erstmal durchs Verlies rennt, in der Hoffnung, das ich endlich Hogger abnehme um die Instanz fertig zu tanken. Da ich aber selbst weiter Mobs am Arsch hatte und um mein Leben (und das der Gruppe) rang und eigentlich ganz gerne diesen beleidigenden (oben genannter Aufreger war nur seine ersten 2 Zeilen) Magier hätte sterben sehen wollen, hab ich es gelassen.

Dieser meldete sich auch promt im Chat, bis der Jäger leider Gottes selbst Hogger angriff und die Aggro bekam. In diesem Moment musste ich eben spotten. Es folgte ein Minuten langer Kampf, bei dem der Heiler immer auf knapp 30 Mana warten musste, während der Magier sich einfach hinsetzte, um uns weiter zu beleidigen, was für ein "Kiddie" ich doch wäre, was es für Scheiß Tanks überall gäbe, wie dumm wir doch wären...

Auch wenn ich normalerweise ein recht dickes Fell habe, war das alles irgendwo zu viel und der Abend war einfach gelaufen. Die glorreichen Tipps "einfach aus der Gruppe zu gehen" (vor einigen Minuten, nachdem die Instanz längst Stunden her ist) kamen leider zu spät, sodass ich nun recht bedröppelt hier sitze und eigentlich keine Lust mehr aufs weitere Spielen mit dem Tank habe.


----------



## Sotham (14. September 2011)

Also ich hab in der letzten Zeit meine Druidin hochgelevelt und bin seit gestern Mittag in HC Inis gegangen. 

Habe mich sowohl als Tank, als auch als DD versucht. Meine erste HC, die mir der nette DF zugewiesen hat, war der steinernde Kern.

Habe direkt gesagt, dass meine erste HC ist, da ich erst seit 20 Minuten 85 bin und so haben wir es dann versucht.

Muss dazu sagen, dass ich relativ viel Glück mit den Items hatte, da mein Main für beide Skillungen die 359er Stiefel gekauft hat (Also Bär/Baum) und mir für Bärchen die 365er Waffe baute und ich den 359er BoE Stab aus BoT vom Trash dort letztens auch noch abgegriffen habe. Zusammen mit den Alchemistensteinen reichte das also aus um direkt die HCs betreten zu können. 


Bis zum ersten Boss lief alles noch Problemlos. Witzig war nur, dass ich in HB gesehen habe, dass ständig irgendwelche Leute aggro hatten, also nicht gezielt auf das vom Tank markierte Ziel gingen. 

Als wir dann vorm Wurm standen und ich das Mana aufgefüllt hatte, ging ges dann los. 

Kampf war ein Grauen, wie ich es sehr selten erlebt habe. Bin mit dem Heilen nicht nachgekommen und irgendwie bombte niemand ausser mir (aus Verzweiflung) die Splitter oder die kleinen Spinnen, wenn Corborus abgetaucht ist. 

Nunja, gab ganze 2 Wipes dort, die mcih schon an meiner Heilleistung zweifeln ließen, aber der Tank war sehr nett und machte die Ini zu Ende. 

Falls es jemand von gestern liest, dann danke nochmal.  

Hatte dann schon andere Inis aus dem DF gezogen und sie sowohl als Tank, als auch als Bär gemeistert.

Muss dazu sagen, das ist mein erster Heiler, mein Paladin ist PRot/Retri und mein Hexer Destro. Aus der Heilerperspektive sieht doch einiges anders aus und man sieht Fehler, die die DDs machen, gleich mit ganz anderen Augen:

- Meist hat man im Kampf die Übersicht und kann genau das Movement (oder auch das fehlende selbige) der anderen Betrachten
- Wird der grüne Balken, aufgrund von Fehlern, schnell leerer, so sieht man seinen eigenen blauen Balken meist sehr schnell gen Null gehen
- Man ist halt noch mit Mana tanken beschäftigt, während manch einer vorne schon die Mobs pullt, was dann auf einen zurück fällt. 

Das sind zumindest meine Erlebnisse des gestrigen Tages, gepaart mit den Erlebnissen der letzten Wochen. Mal sehen wann ich mit der kleinen dann die Raids unsicher machen werde.


----------



## Nisbo (14. September 2011)

Solche Leute hat man leider immer wieder, vermutlich auch welche die das absichtlich machen, also Stress verbreiten.

Da wünsche ich mir dann immer wieder den HotButton welcher dann einen Boxhandschuh beim entsprechenden User aus dem Monitor fährt.




Ich selber habe gerade angefangen eine harte Dose (PalaTank) hochzuspielen und bin jetzt kurz vor 30 und habe gerade meine Weihe bekommen (glaube war mit 24)

und bin seit ich in den DF kann da auch drin gewesen. Meine Feststellung ist mal wieder das wohl beim leveln nur die Magier und Hunter Spaß haben, man kommt nichtmal zum Mob ran da fliegen schon die Arkangeschosse und das Pet überholt einen.




Es bleibt einen da fast wirklich nur die Chance schon zu pullen wenn die DDS noch die andere Mobgruppe bearbeiten.

Aber ansonsten gehts ganz gut mit dem PalaTank, jetzt wo er die Weihe hat sowieso, nur halt sehr manaintensiv.

Was halt noch fehlt ist ein Massenspot wenn mal wer ordentlich Mobs mitbringt.




Aber es gab auch Ausnahmen, Magier die gesheept haben und ich meine ich habe sogar mal eine Stun gesehen.

Und eine Gruppe hat mich im Verlies ganz alleine alles pullen lassen, gab da auch ein Lob am Ende von mir


----------



## Terrorzapfen (14. September 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> sodass ich nun recht bedröppelt hier sitze und eigentlich keine Lust mehr aufs weitere Spielen mit dem Tank habe.



du vergisst den wichtigsten Tipp, der mir das Tankleben sehr erleichtert hat -> ignore-Liste füllen!!!! Sage das im Gruppenchat auch an, dass sich keiner wundert, warum du auf das unflätige Gesülze nicht mehr reagierst.


----------



## Heraschid (14. September 2011)

ich habe vor einigen Monaten mal etwas erlebt was mir bis dahin noch nicht und seitdem glücklicherweise auch noch nicht wieder passiert ist.
Da auf meinem Heimatserver alle Slots belegt sind, habe ich auf diversen anderen Servern Twinks angefangen, in diesem Fall einen Paladin, als Vergelter gespielt.
Da ich auf dem Server natürlich keine grossen Chars hatte, hat der Twink auch keine Erbstücke (ja es geht tatsächlich auch ohne^^)
Ich meldete mich für random Ini an, es kam Verlies, muss also so Level paarundzwanzig gewesen sein.
Die genaue Gruppenzusammensetzung weiss ich nicht mehr, ist auch irrelevant, das einzige was ich erinne ist der Tank, der ein Paladin war. Dieser tankte munter und gar nicht schlecht los, allerdings verlor er des öfteren
Aggro, was daran lag dass er vergessen hatte Zorn anzumachen.
Ich flüsterte ihn also an : "Mach mal Zorn an"
Nun gings los. Ich wunderte mich wie jemand es schaffte neben dem tanken noch derart viele Flames in so einem Tempo zu tippen...
"Was willst du Noob, hol Dir erstmal anständiges Gear, guck mal wie du rumläufst, hast wohl keine Ahnung" usw usf...
Erst war ich sprachlos.
Dann hab ichs provoziert, in dem ich antwortete "Hast dus so nötig? Armes Würstchen"
Jetzt gings erst richtig los.
Ich gebe die genauen Inhalte nicht wieder,weil ich wahrscheinlich allein fürs zitieren nen Forumsbann kriegen würde, nur soviel:
es kamen darin Bezüge zu Hitler, Gaskammern und holocaust vor, in ziemlich massivem Ton.
Nun ja, dafür gabs dann auch das verdiente Ticket und den obligatorischen Bann (72 Std oder länger, k.a.).
Was ich mich seitdem jedoch frage, wie kann man derart aus der Spur laufen? 
Ich meine wenn ich tanken gehe und mich macht jemand darauf aufmerksam dass ich den Zorn vergessen habe, sage ich oh sry, danke, und gut ist....
Ich kanns nicht nachvollziehen...
Klar hat man mal nen schlechten Tag, aber derart auszuticken???


----------



## Bibbie (16. September 2011)

Sowas gibt es leider immer wieder....


Ich selbst habe auch eine Geschichte:

Meine Druidin ist ansich Eule und war dual Heal. Nun hatte ich mir noch eine Druidin erstellt und die ist mittlererweile Level 35 und Bärchen Tank. Da mir das doch sehr viel Spaß macht dachte ich, ich skille meine g
Grosse auch um auf Tank. Gesagt, getan... (Im übrigen stimmt es: in low Level Inis sind die DD wirklich nervig zum Teil...da bekommt man Antworten wie: ist doch nur ne low Ini usw...wenn man aber selbst in dem Level Bereich ist, ist es keine low Ini, denn die Mobs sind ja Levelmässig über einem, aber das rafft irgendwie keiner)

Nun zurück zur eigentlichen Geschichte. Ich rüstete meine Druidin durch  Marken und Iniruns (als Eule noch) aus und meldete mich erst einmal für eine non Hero an um zu üben. (Guides zum tanken hatte ich vorhergelesen und auch bekannte Bärchen gefragt, aber unsicher war ich so als Tank nun doch^^)

Als ich dies im Gruppenchannel schrieb, kamen durchweg positive Reaktionen. (Später sogar noch Tipps und Tricks)
Die non Hero Instanzen gingen also ganz entspannt und ich übte so vor mich hin...

Nach 2 oder 3 Inis non Hero wagte ich mich an eine Hero. Auch da lief alles gut. Nun ging ich noch einen Schritt weiter und meldete mich ZA/ZG an. *bibber*

Aber: abgesehen davon das ich einige Male die Aggro verlor, weil man mich nicht antanken liess, ging alles gut.

Gestern Abend war ich dann durch den DF in eine Gildengruppe von einem anderen Server gelandet. Schnell sah ich, das der Schaden nicht so recht passte, aber das war mir egal. Jeder Boss dauerte länger als normal aber wir schafften es in ZA bis zum Endboss. Dort kam es leider einige Male zum Tod von uns allen, aber auch das störte mich nicht...bis...ja bis mein Essen fertig war  

Da gaben wir dann auf und ich hoffe doch diese Leutchen nochmal zu treffen.


----------



## LoveThisGame (17. September 2011)

SilentLightofTirion schrieb:


> Bei mir ist die in HdU gedroppt und der Hexer hats mir weggewürfelt...




der hexer hat eine lebenslange accountsperre verdient !!! allein schon für seine ahnungslosigkeit in sachen stats für seine klasse !!!

btw hab das teil auch ma bekommen allerdings auf der tol barrad halbinsel beim dailys machen.


----------



## Velynn (18. September 2011)

So zufälliges Bg.. Insel der Eroberung
Bei den beiden imba-Heals konnten mein Pala-Heal und mein Restro-Dudu Kollege nich mithalten lol...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sulakoh (18. September 2011)

Das gehört hier garnicht rein, Velynn..
Abgesehen davon, schau Dir mal beide im Arsenal an -> 352er Pvp Equip (sockel und vz lass ich mal aussen vor..) ; entweder Du hast es bearbeitet (wobei die ja ganz oben stehen.. Hm.) ; oder blizz hat gefailed^^

Hack etc. schließe ich mal aus. Denn ihr habt ja trotzdem verloren.


----------



## Mheran rur Khroth (19. September 2011)

Sulakoh schrieb:


> Das gehört hier garnicht rein, Velynn..
> Abgesehen davon, schau Dir mal beide im Arsenal an -> 352er Pvp Equip (sockel und vz lass ich mal aussen vor..) ; entweder Du hast es bearbeitet (wobei die ja ganz oben stehen.. Hm.) ; oder blizz hat gefailed^^
> 
> Hack etc. schließe ich mal aus. Denn ihr habt ja trotzdem verloren.



Random ist Random ^^. Damit passt es hier.

PS:
Auf jedenfall mehr als Dein Beitrag (und meiner damit auch )


----------



## Fremder123 (19. September 2011)

An dem Bild ist nix bearbeitet, hab auch so ein Kuriosum erlebt. Ich schätze mal, dass es ein Anzeigefehler ist.


----------



## Cantharion (19. September 2011)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> An dem Bild ist nix bearbeitet, hab auch so ein Kuriosum erlebt. Ich schätze mal, dass es ein Anzeigefehler ist.



Den gibts seit wotlk - hatte ich mehrmals selbst. Da ist nicht bearbeitet.
P.S. Klick0r


----------



## Fremder123 (20. September 2011)

Ich levle ja gerade eine Schamanin hoch und hatte am Wochenende seit langem mal wieder eine wirklich entspannte und witzige Gruppe. Invite war in Vio normal, die Gruppe zwischen 75 und 79. Es entwickelte sich aus anfänglichem "normalem" Start zu einem wahren Damage-Race zwischen uns DDs (Krieger, Eule und meine Ele). Der Krieger hinkte immer hinterher, nahm das aber mit Humor und beteuerte, er spiele sonst nur PvP und mache dort VIIIIEL mehr Schaden.^^ Tank und Heiler spielten auch mit und so konnten wir auf Teufel komm raus pullen und alles rausr*tzen was geht.

Das machte allen soviel Spaß, dass wir gleich erneut anmeldeten und uns anschließend in Rekordzeit durch die Feste Drak'Tharon bombten. Recountposts gab es alle 3 Minuten und jeder gab sein Bestes, um ganz vorn zu sein. Wir stichelten uns gegenseitig und posten wie die Wilden mit unsren Krits rum. Ein wirklich nettes Erlebnis ohne die sonstige Maulfaul- und Verkrampftheit, wo wirklich die ganze Gruppe ihren Spaß hatte (Tank und Heiler hatten ja nicht viel zu tun, weil alles in Sekunden umfiel^^). Die Eule freute sich auch, dass sie für ihre Fragen nach Recountergebnissen mal nicht geflamed wurde. War die witzigste Gruppe seit langem!


----------



## DerechteErec (20. September 2011)

Sulakoh schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, schau Dir mal beide im Arsenal an -> 352er Pvp Equip (sockel und vz lass ich mal aussen vor..) ; entweder Du hast es bearbeitet (wobei die ja ganz oben stehen.. Hm.) ; oder blizz hat gefailed^^



Du hast dir die beiden im Arsenal angeschaut und dabei nichtmal bemerkt, dass einer dieser Imba-Heiler ein Krieger ist? xD


Ansonsten mal ein Kommentar zum Thema Itemlevel:
Viele scheinen zu glauben, dass der Schaden eines DDs vor Allem vom Equip abhängt und dass jemand mit einem echten ilvl von unter 340 für ZA/ZG völlig ungeeignet sei. Natürlich mag es im Allgemeinen stimmen, dass ein gut equipter Spieler mehr Leistung erbringen kann, als ein unterequipter Twink, aber das ist allein das Potential, das er bestitzt, was der Einzelne daraus macht, ist nochmal eine ganz andere Sache...
Ein sehr gutes Beispiel dafür war die Katze eines Freundes von mir:
Nachdem er Ewigkeiten durch Heros gerannt ist und versucht hat, irgendwie das nötige itemlvl für die Zul Inis zusammenzukriegen, kam irgendwann der Tag, an dem wir es geschafft haben, ihn dort "hineinzuschmuggeln", nachdem er mal wieder ein paar Items aus dem AH gekauft hatte und teilweise auch Dinge im Inventar trug, die ein höheres Itemlvl als sein angelegtes Equipment hatten. Einige würden nun sagen, dass wir damit den anderen Mitspielern eine furchtbare Last auferlegt haben, indem wir sie ihn "mitschleifen" lassen haben, aber mal ehrlich, wenn ein DD problemlos über 10k DPS schafft (ich glaube mich an einen Wert um die 15k zu erinnern), macht es doch letztlich keinen Unterschied, ob er dabei "passendes" Equipment trägt oder nicht.
Natürlich muss man dazu sagen, dass sein Equip mindestens zum Großteil ordentlich verzaubert und gesockelt war. (Ob er alles verzaubert hatte, weiß ich nicht mehr.) Auch hatte er alles auf maximale Mastery umgeschmiedet, um das Maximum an Schaden aus seinem Char herauszuholen, denn schließlich hatte er vorher diverse Guides gelesen. Vermutlich haben auch die klassenspezifischen Addons und Macros sein Spielverhalten positiv unterstützt.
Um es kurz zu sagen: Was genau er alles getan hat, um aus seinem damals aktuellen Equip das Beste zu machen, weiß ich nicht, da ich selbst bei Weitem nicht so perfektionistisch an die Sache herangehe, wie er das getan hat, aber auf jeden Fall konnte er problemlos mit den anderen Spielern mithalten, die deutlich besser equipt waren als er.

Ich will damit nicht meinen ungenannten Freund in den Himmel loben oder damit angeben, was ich für tolle Leute kenne. Worauf ich hinaus will, ist nur Folgendes: Wenn ein DD so gut wie keinen Schaden macht, liegt das meist an seiner Spielweise und erst in zweiter Linie am Equip. Das Itemlvl ist sogar noch unaussagekräftiger, da es durchaus mal sein kann, dass ein niedrigstufiges Item durch eine bessere Statverteilung effektiv viel besser ist als eine Alternative mit höherem ilvl.

Hinzu kommt, dass man auch durchaus eine Menge Möglichkeiten hat, mittelmäßiges Equipment auszugleichen.
Ein Beispiel dafür war mein DK-Tank. Da ich von vornherein viel PvP mit dem Charakter gemacht habe, war das Itemlvl für Zul natürlich nie ein wirkliches Hindernis und da ich ein recht experimentierfreudiger Spieler bin, habe ich schon recht früh meine ersten Schritte in diesen Dungeons gewagt.
Da mein Equipment, um es mal in klare Worte zu fassen, "unter aller Sau" für diesen Zweck war, habe ich mir allerdings vorher ein paar nützliche Dinge gekauft und sie auch anfangs immer benutzt: Genauer gesagt handelte es sich um Ausdauer-Flasks, Glückskekse und (wenn kein Priester oder Hexer dabei war) auch Ausdauer-Rollen.
Zusammen mit dem DF-Buff waren für mich auf diese Weise trotz schlechten Equips knappe 200k HP erreichbar und dank massivem CD-Einsatz war es mir auch möglich, Schadensspitzen soweit abzumildern, dass die Dungeons schaffbar wurden.
Damit will ich natürlich nicht sagen, dass ich es den Heilern leicht gemacht hätte, aber mal ehrlich, wenn es gar nicht funktioniert hätte, wäre ich auch bereitwillig aus der Gruppe gegangen, damit die anderen sich einen neuen, hoffentlich besseren Tank zuteilen lassen können. Letztendlich kam es aber dann doch nicht dazu, da die Heiler die Herausforderung, die ich darstellte, angenommen haben und wir insofern meist ohne Wipes durch die Instanzen kamen.

Wenn man es genau nimmt, sind die Zul Inis auch eigentlich recht einfach, wenn man die Taktiken kennt und beherrscht. Auch wenn manche Spieler mein Verhalten in dieser Hinsicht vielleicht als Zumutung betrachten, denke ich doch trotzdem, dass ein Tank, der relativ viel Schaden kassiert, dafür aber zuverlässig den AoE-Effekten ausweicht, kickt, usw. und natürlich auch ein Auge auf das Mana des Heilers hat, immer noch angenehmer zu heilen ist als ein angemessen equipter Tank, der rücksichtslos durch die Ini rusht und sich ausschließlich darauf konzentriert die Agro zu halten, während er alles weitere, das dem Überleben der Gruppe zuträglich sein könnte, als Aufgabe des Heilers betrachtet.

Ein weitere Punkt sind die fehlenden Sockel und Verzauberungen:
Natürlich kann es nicht sein, dass man komplett ungesockelt und unverzaubert in einen herausfordernden Dungeon geht und darauf vertraut, dass die restliche Gruppe das schon ausgleicht, aber bei manchen Spielern scheint das Betrachten des Equipments ihrer Mitspieler schon eine regelrechte Obsession zu sein.
So hatte ich beispielsweise die unerfreuliche Erfahrung, dass mir mehrfach vorgeworfen wurde, am Versagen der Gruppe schuld zu sein, weil mein Heal-Druide keinen Meta-Sockel hatte (mir waren 200g für den Stein einfach zu teuer, um ihn in einen Helm zu stopfen, den ich bei nächster Gelegenheit austauschen wollte), die meisten Sockel nur grün waren (teilweise nichtmal perfekt) und mir 1-2 Verzauberungen fehlten. Natürlich war das kein Idealzustand, aber mal ehrlich, wenn mir nach dem halben Bossfight das Mana ausgeht, weil die DDs fröhlich im AoE stehen und keiner kickt, ist das weder mein Fehler als Heiler, noch würden die 5-10%, die ich durch Sockeln/Verzaubern zusätzlich aus meinem Gear herausholen könnte, genug, um dies auszugleichen.
Besonders lebhaft habe ich einen ZG-Besuch in Erinnerung, bei dem die Gruppe an der Katzenlady scheiterte. Dass man dem AoE ausweichen kann, haben die DDs und der Tank damals stur bestritten und immer wieder betont, dass allein mein schlechtes Gear daran schuld sei, dass ich beim Dauerheilen ziemlich schnell oom ging. Wer den Boss kennt, weiß, dass es dort zwei verschiedene AoE-Effekte gibt. Einem davon kann (muss) man ausweichen, beim zweiten hatten sie zumindest teilweise recht: Ausweichen kann man ihm nicht, aber unterbrechen funktioniert 1a.
Das Ende vom Lied war, dass ich gekickt wurde und vermutlich ein anderer armer Heiler daran verzweifelt ist, den AoE-Schaden wegzuheilen... Vielleicht hatte die Gruppe natürlich auch Glück und der neue Heiler war so stark überequipt, dass er ihre Fehler kompensieren konnte, man weiß es nicht.
Fakt ist auf jeden Fall, dass ich denselben Encounter schon vorher mit anderen Gruppen erfolgreich geheilt hatte, trotz meines fehlenden Metasockels und ich mir sicher bin, dass es auch in diesem Fall geklappt hätte, wenn meine Mitspieler eingesehen hätten, dass ein oom-gehender Heiler nicht zwangsläufig ein schlechter Heiler sein muss, sondern dass es dafür auch andere Ursachen geben kann, die durchaus in ihren eigenen Bereich fallen können...


Worauf ich letztendlich hinaus will:
Oft kommen schlechtes Equipment, mangelndes Klassenverständnis und spielerisches Unvermögen zusammen und natürlich fällt gerade bei diesen Spielern oft auf, dass ihr Equipment völlig unpassend ist, aber ein gut gespielter Twink (der die Instanzen schon vom Main kennt), kann meistens auch bei schlechterem Equip mit einem unerfahrenen Mainchar, der deutlich besser ausgestattet ist, mithalten.
Equipment ist wichtig, aber bei Weitem nicht so wichtig, wie viele denken!


----------



## Ronin1978 (21. September 2011)

/sign


----------



## LoveThisGame (21. September 2011)

wenn wer in ner 5er rnd derzeit overall 15k raus bringt schaue ich bestimmt nicht auf seinen gs oder mache mir gar die mühe  ihn/sie genau anzuschauen ! das machste nunmal nicht mit blauem, ungesockeltem, unverzaubertem, unreforged 333-346 kram, am besten noch mit nem fail skill und healtrinkets als feral ! wenn aber die performance nicht stimmt wird der gs schon mal angeschaut, wenn selbiger dann auch noch low ist kommt eine genauere betrachtung, sehe ich dann noch leere sockel oder ähnliches folgt instant der vote kick !!!

was juckts mich wie die leut equipt sind wenns läuft und jeder einigermaßen den eindruck hinterläßt mit seinem char umgehen zu können ?

die probleme beginnen ja nicht unbedingt beim gear, hab in diesem thread schonmal gesagt das ich davon überzeugt bin das man mit 346er item lvl ohne weiteres 11-12k rausbringen kann ohne nen mega pro sein zu müssen !!!

nur gibts halt leider gottes immer wieder vollgimps die am boss unterm tank sind mit irgendwo um die 4-6k, freu mich schon drauf die sorte demnächst im 25er rnd tool wieder zu sehen wenn ich mir das mal antun sollte, das wird ein spaß !!!


----------



## Gazeran (21. September 2011)

@über mir:
Dir will ich nicht in ner Instanz begegnen...
Nicht weil ich keinen Schaden mache, im gegenteil meine 2DDs machen weit über 20k DPS.
Nur wenn ich so lese was du hier schreibst, denke ich mir nur "Was für ein arrogantes liebes Kerlchen (ihr wisst was ich meine?)".
Du bist warscheinlich einer dieser OLOLOLO r0xx0r die als DD pullen und die ganze Zeit OGOG schreien.

Ich persönlich habe kein Problem damit leute durchzuschleifen, ich mache sie geebenfalls auf ihre Fehler aufmerksam, das wars dann aber auch.
Du musst immer im Hinterkopf behalten: "Ich war auch mal low Geared und hatte keinen Plan von meiner Klasse!"


Mein Senf.


----------



## hexxhexx (21. September 2011)

DerechteErec schrieb:


> Ansonsten mal ein Kommentar zum Thema Itemlevel:
> .
> .
> Equipment ist wichtig, aber bei Weitem nicht so wichtig, wie viele denken!



Amen


----------



## Huntedsoul (21. September 2011)

Gazeran schrieb:


> Ich persönlich habe kein Problem damit leute durchzuschleifen, ich mache sie geebenfalls auf ihre Fehler aufmerksam, das wars dann aber auch.
> Du musst immer im Hinterkopf behalten: "Ich war auch mal low Geared und hatte keinen Plan von meiner Klasse!"



Und Gazeran.. DAS ist das was LoveThisGame vergisst. Er war auch mal ein Lowbob. Oder wie er des nennt. Er hat auch mal klein angefangen. Oder er hat sein Char bei Ebay gekauft. kann auch angehn.

Nein aber alleine: Wenn der oder der low ist, nicht die Dps machen.. vielleicht noch unverzaubert, gesockelt oder so sind, dann kelich Vote Kick!!.. Wenn ich sowas lese könnt ich Kotzen.

Was spricht dagegen vielleicht auch mal die Spieler durch eine instanz zu bringen die nicht das Imba Equip haben? auch wenn es vielleicht mal 5 min länger dauert.

LoveThisGame.. Du bist.... Ich schreibe lieber nichts.. Das würde nur beleidigend werden....


Naja wie gesagt, mir ist es egal was die Leute für ein Dps machen.. Solange der Spass am Spiel da ist... Lass die Ini ne Stunde dauern.. naund? 

Mfg Hunted..


----------



## Chim3r4 (21. September 2011)

Ich glaube hier wird einiges verwechselt. 
Es gibt zwei Arten von "Low-Bobs": 

1. Es gibt die miesen. Die "OGOG"-Fraktion, denen die Grp egal is. Sich für ne Hero anmelden, weils zu WotLK-Zeiten easy going war. 

und es gibt Nummer 2:
Die Lernfähigen. Die, die es einfach nich besser wissen. Die kann man mal durchziehen und ihnen nebenbei erklären, wie was wann besser laufen wird. Die nehmen das dann auch an und setzen das auch um. Eine Teilmenge von diesen sind die, die ne Runde twinken und fehlendes EQ durch Spielverständnis und Movement ausgleichen. 

Gruppe 1 ist wahrer Vote-Kick-Magnet. Die Einstellung gegenüber denen ist vollkommen gerechtfertigt. 
Man darf hier nur nicht alle "Low-Bobs" pauschalisieren.


----------



## J_0_T (21. September 2011)

Leuts haltet euch bitte an das Thema des Threads... ihr rutsch wieder ins offtopic.


----------



## Bibbie (22. September 2011)

Eben in za:

Ich als Tank bitte noch mich antanken zu lassen und los ging es.
Vorher wurde noch abgesprochen, das wir den Timerun versuchen wollen.
Naja^^ ich war lang nicht mehr sooo lang in der Ini...jeder machte mal einen Fehler und es gab einige Tode der Gruppe, die aber mit Humor genommen wurden. Sehr lustig und nett war es


----------



## myadictivo (25. September 2011)

mit jäger twink in höhle des wehklagens gewesen :

krieger tank joint, nachdem der erste tank nach dem ersten boss geleavt hat.

war schon klasse, der kollege war weder tank geskillt noch hatte er ansatzweise auch nur grüne items an und ich hab mit afk autoshot schon aggro gezogen.
trotzdem durchgezogen..vor dem finalen boss leavt der typ natürlich auch, aber nicht ohne vorher noch leder hosen wegzuwürfeln,,


----------



## Doofkatze (26. September 2011)

Mein Waschbaer war wieder on Tour. Krieger Tank, Stufe 28 (jetzt 29), Erbstückvollausstattung, NUR Tankskillung sowie aktuelles, aber nicht all zu teures Equipment aus dem AH (Teile für 3 Gold max).

Gnomeregan.

Mittlerweile kann ich auch mit dem einigermaßen die Aggro halten (eigentlich immer  ). Kurz vor dem letzten Gang vor Thermadraht, beschwerte sich der Priesterheiler, dass das alles doof wär, weil er einschlafen würde, weil ich ja immer nur 1 Gruppe nach der anderen mache. Ich solle mal mehr ziehen. Ruhig mal 3-4 Gruppen...

Nach einiger Überzeugungsarbeit ging es dann los. Ich pulle ganze 2! Gruppen und gehe ohne erhaltene Heilung down..."lag".

2. mal tot


----------



## DerHutmacher (26. September 2011)

Letztens in ZG Mandokir. Ich bin Enh Schami, aber eher unwichtig ^^ warn harter Kampf, da der heiler kaum hinterher kam, aber trotzdem beim ersten Versuch gekillt. Danach fängt der Heiler an alle aufs heftigste zu beleidigen, wie unfähig wie wären, und warum wir Aderlass nicht gekickt haben usw. Ich kicke nicht, das mach ich einfach nicht gern, erst recht nicht Heiler, die ja sowieso schon recht rar gesäht sind, aber in dem Moment flog er doch recht schnell raus


----------



## Sulakoh (26. September 2011)

@DerechteErec
Doch, ich hab gesehen, das er eben Krieger ist. Aber da ich schon ausgeloggt war, hatte ich keine Lust, das zu berichtigen. 

BTW: Ich habe nie gesagt, das man gutes Equip für Dmg braucht. Mit meinem Krieger der knapp in ZA / ZG (bisschen 352er Üvü Equip (ja, 352.. Hab ihn lange nicht gespielt^^) kommt, fahr ich auch Singel fast meine 20k.
Ich sehe in den meisten ZG & ZA Instanzen immer Krüppel mit 360+, die keine 15k hin bekommen. Jedoch NUR wenn ich mit dem Krieger drin bin. Wenn ich mit meinem Druiden dort tanke, habe ich komischerweiser meistens DD ("DD's" gibbet nicht!) dabei, die locker ihre 15k - 20k machen. Ungewöhnlich, oder? Hat da schon Jem. eine Theorie?
Nein, ich mach nicht ein auf "ich bin pro, alle anderen nicht". Das fällt mir einfach nur auf.
Ich hatte letztens einen Hexer in ZA dabei, der Satte 3k! (sein ilvl war ~359(+)) bei dem ersten Boss gemacht hat. Super Leistung, muss ich sagen. 
Und er stand oft nur herum, nichts tuend. Wahrscheinlich dachte er "ich bin dot hexer, ich mach mal aus Lust und Laune 2 dots drauf, und dann bin ich faul, merkt doch keiner!".
Der flog - ein Jäger ist dazu gekommen - danach sogar fast den Time geschafft. Nur schade das der Hexer ziemlich Zeit gekostet hat.  
Also danke an die Gruppe. Auch wenn es schon einige Wochen her ist.^^

Grüße, Sula


----------



## Doofkatze (26. September 2011)

Musste mich ja gestern totlachen bei Coren.

Habe getankt mit meinem Bärchen, bei dem der Name jetzt nicht gerade daraufhindeutet, das ich ihn spiele, war mit unserem Heilschamanen unterwegs, der aber mittlerweile Ele bei Coren macht, da wir eh überequippt sind und Coren ja nur wenig Schaden macht, als einer meiner Hexerkollegen in der Gruppe auftaucht. Eine der besseren Gilden bei uns, vllt. stehen se auch auch gerade wieder an Platz 1 bei uns Allis, für gewöhnlich hohes 370er Gear und dazu passender Schaden...

Das entwaffnen kommt...hmm...der steht aber nah bei Coren...und er kippt um! Onehit! Kurzer Blick auf den Schaden...3k DPS gemacht...

Gearscore...97 Oo nicht 9700, sondern 97...

Nuja...er war wohl etwas verplant...falsches Gear...T2 als Moggvorbereitung angezogen und vergessen, sich vorm Kampf umzuziehen. Und das rumstehen bei Coren? "ups"

Es war herrlich. Wir wollten die 25 Sekunden schlagen, zünden Heldentum, ich geh in den Berserker (ja, beides gleichzeitig), geben Vollgas...und er ist morgens um 7:30 noch mehr als verplant... :-)


----------



## Potpotom (26. September 2011)

Coren ist toll... geh mir nach der Einladung immer einen Kaffee holen und danach is man schon fertig.


----------



## odinxd (26. September 2011)

An dieser Stelle vielleicht ne kleine OT zwischenfrage die mir jetzt schon leid tut aber ich wollt dafür nu kein Thread machen und was aktuelles hab ich in der Sufu noch nicht gefunden. 

Ab welchem I-Level ists okay als Tank zu Coren? Mein Warri Tank levelt grad noch ist jetzt schon 84 und nen paar Tage sind ja noch aber mit frischem levelequip find ich immer son bisschen frech. Nur wollte ich die Schmuckstücke mit dem noch absahnen sind ja nicht schlecht für den Anfang. Mit meinem ehemalgiden Mainchar (Vergelter) habe ich den mal wieder gemacht und hatte nicht so das Gefühl das er sonderlich anspruchsvoll ist aber als tank.... naja^^


----------



## Potpotom (26. September 2011)

Ich würde ja sagen, dass das IL völlig Wurscht ist... zur Not "tanken" eben die DD.


----------



## odinxd (26. September 2011)

Hm denn werd ichs einfach mal versuchen sobald der 85 ist, vielleicht sperrt der Browser ja automatisch wenns nicht reicht ^^ Danke


----------



## Cantharion (26. September 2011)

odinxd schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle vielleicht ne kleine OT zwischenfrage die mir jetzt schon leid tut aber ich wollt dafür nu kein Thread machen und was aktuelles hab ich in der Sufu noch nicht gefunden.
> 
> Ab welchem I-Level ists okay als Tank zu Coren? Mein Warri Tank levelt grad noch ist jetzt schon 84 und nen paar Tage sind ja noch aber mit frischem levelequip find ich immer son bisschen frech.


Das ist so egal, meld dich an wenns geht - ob der Kampf nun 2Minuten oder paar Sekunden länger dauert ist doch sowas von egal.
/e: Und der Boss kann gut von nem mage getankt werden wie ich feststellen durfte.


----------



## bully444 (26. September 2011)

Folgendes ist mir jetzt mehrmals in den normalen Heros passiert (ich als Heiler dabei):

Gruppe geht los, alles perfekt ... erster Boss liegt Tank pullt die nächste Gruppe und leaved... und da hilft alles nichts... das ist immer ein wipe.
Und dabei echt gute gruppen... keine wipes oder in voidzones verreckende dds (auch der Tank leich zu heilen)

und nein kein dc

dafür als gegenbeispiel für einen netten tank:
ZG letzter Boss... bis dahin kein problem... (echt schwache dds) ... ich ohne ende Geister am A... wipe
und das gleich mehrmals... bärchen hat durchgehalten... mehrmals erklärt... 2 mal ham dds geleaved... nach dem 5ten oder 6ten wipe hab ich dann nen gildi geladen der die geister gekillt hat... und gut wars...

andererseits gehts bei den meisten ZG random runs erst beim 2ten oder 3ten tank los. Kaum mal einer der nicht instant leaved wenn er aus dem Ladebildschrim raus ist. 

Mein Vorschlag: pro leave 20min mehr CD auf das Dungeontool (wöchentlich zurückgesetzt) wenn wer nach 3 mal ne Stunde warten muss... überlegt er es sich vielleicht. 

mfg


----------



## nomorezam (26. September 2011)

DerHutmacher schrieb:


> Letztens in ZG Mandokir. Ich bin Enh Schami, aber eher unwichtig ^^ warn harter Kampf, da der heiler kaum hinterher kam, aber trotzdem beim ersten Versuch gekillt. Danach fängt der Heiler an alle aufs heftigste zu beleidigen, wie unfähig wie wären, und warum wir Aderlass nicht gekickt haben usw. Ich kicke nicht, das mach ich einfach nicht gern, erst recht nicht Heiler, die ja sowieso schon recht rar gesäht sind, aber in dem Moment flog er doch recht schnell raus



Den Aderlass kicken?
Ich war mit meinem Heiler ja schon oft in ZG, aber das Aderlass gekickt oder anderswie grupted wurde hab ich noch nicht erlebt. Man stirbt ja eh nicht dran. Der bringt die HP runter und das wars. Aber nie auf 0. Eher eine Aktion wie von Shimaeron. 
Und zu der anderen Sache. Ich hab als Heiler meistens den Boss im Target. Was anderes brauch ich mit Vudoh auch nicht. Und da zu unterbrechen oder zu reinigen, ich spiel Resto-Schamie, ist ja wohl das kleinste Übel.

Sollte ich aber einen Melee in der grp haben der sich weigert auch nur daran zu denken einen Cast vom Mob/Boss zu unterbrechen... Der stirbt. Nicht nur einmal, der braucht sämtliches Gold aus der Ini zum reppen.


----------



## Valdrasiala (26. September 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Ich würde ja sagen, dass das IL völlig Wurscht ist... zur Not "tanken" eben die DD.



Aus Heilersicht: Grrrr! Ganz böses GRRRRRR!
Einen Nichttank bei Coren zu heilen ist echt fuba! Dagegen ist ein Tank echt angenehm, schon fast langweilig. Von daher lieber einen 84er Tank als ein "Imbaroxxor-Kid"!


----------



## Potpotom (26. September 2011)

Keine Ahnung, ich geh mit allen Chars die es können da rein... mitunter 'n Bäumchen und 'n Resto-Schamane und heilen musste ich da bisher nicht grossartig.

Ausser das eine mal, wo da in aller Seelenruhe erst die Adds umgeklopft wurden - aber ansonsten, der ganze Kampt dauert ja kaum 20 Sekunden.


----------



## Valdrasiala (26. September 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ich geh mit allen Chars die es können da rein... mitunter 'n Bäumchen und 'n Resto-Schamane und heilen musste ich da bisher nicht grossartig.
> 
> Ausser das eine mal, wo da in aller Seelenruhe erst die Adds umgeklopft wurden - aber ansonsten, der ganze Kampt dauert ja kaum 20 Sekunden.



Dann hattest Du Tanks, die getankt haben und keine Pseudotanks! Hatte die letzten Tage da echt Pech und habe da Teilweise auch mit CDs, Handauflegen und ähnlichem arbeiten müssen, weil sich da Leute als Tank bezeichnen, die dies nicht verdient haben, sei es Retris mit Zorn oder Dualwield DKs mit Blutaura.


----------



## nomorezam (26. September 2011)

Einen Nichttank bei Coren zu heilen geht. Aber als Heiler muss man wissen was Sache ist. Ich hab gestern nen DD-DK geheilt (geplant) und da kommt doch ordentlich Schaden rein. Nicht daß ich alle Register ziehen musste, aber wenn mir der DK Random untergekommen wär, wäre er innerhalb der ersten 5 sec verreckt.


----------



## Heynrich (26. September 2011)

klar geht das zu heilen. aber warum müssen wir heiler uns abmühen, wenn n paar dds meinen, wenn sie sich als tank anmelden geht der invite schneller 

solche situationen sind die besten: chillig inni angemeldet, paar lockere runs durchgemacht. dann urplötzlich neue gruppe geht gleich los "tank" stürmt an ... OH SHITT!! *chipstüte fallen lass, blitzheilung durchspamm*


----------



## Snee (26. September 2011)

Bekomme nun sicherlich von der Community einen auf den Deckel: aber beim letzten DD der als Tank sein Unwesen treiben wollte, hab ich die Heilung direkt eingestellt -.- Danach die drei echten DDs und mich ohne riesen Probleme am Leben gehalten... 

Nennt mich stur, engstirnig, Prinzipienreiter oder sonst was... aber auch bei ner Minutennummer wie Coren sollte man sich nur als Tank anmelden, wenn man auch Tank ist. 

Edit: hatte danach aber nen schlechtes Gewissen... bin nämlich ohne zu rezzen versehentlich aus der Gruppe nach Coren-Kill rausgegangen :-( der Arme Kerl geistert vermutlich heute noch durch die Tiefen um seine Leiche zu finden...


----------



## bully444 (26. September 2011)

aber auch als tank hatt ich letzthin das thema... ich steh in vollem tankgear da (mit 175k) und der heiler flamed mich nach einem problemlosen run (ich war nie unter 50% und hab keine cds gebraucht) ... ,dass ich als dd gekäpft hätte... 
... aber es gilt die unschuldsvermutung... vermutlich hat er noch nie einen DK geheilt


----------



## Doofkatze (26. September 2011)

Snee schrieb:


> Bekomme nun sicherlich von der Community einen auf den Deckel: aber beim letzten DD der als Tank sein Unwesen treiben wollte, hab ich die Heilung direkt eingestellt -.- Danach die drei echten DDs und mich ohne riesen Probleme am Leben gehalten...
> 
> Nennt mich stur, engstirnig, Prinzipienreiter oder sonst was... aber auch bei ner Minutennummer wie Coren sollte man sich nur als Tank anmelden, wenn man auch Tank ist.
> 
> Edit: hatte danach aber nen schlechtes Gewissen... bin nämlich ohne zu rezzen versehentlich aus der Gruppe nach Coren-Kill rausgegangen :-( der Arme Kerl geistert vermutlich heute noch durch die Tiefen um seine Leiche zu finden...




Finde ich genau richtig. Allerdings sollte man immer so stark sein, dann auch wirklich die restliche Gruppe geheilt zu bekommen. Übrigens solltest du ihm wenigstens noch vorher sagen, womit er das verdient hat und warum du ihn nicht rezzt. :-)


----------



## Fremder123 (26. September 2011)

Heynrich schrieb:


> klar geht das zu heilen. aber warum müssen wir heiler uns abmühen, wenn n paar dds meinen, wenn sie sich als tank anmelden geht der invite schneller


So siehts aus. Vorgestern war ich nach dem Raid als Heiler mit einem befreundeten Bären-Tank bei Coren. Der Ladebildschirm ist kaum verschwunden und die Taverne erscheint, als auch schon der Vergelter Coren anspricht und wie wild auf ihn einhackt... jedoch nicht so wild wie Coren auf diesen. Mein Tank fragte im TS irritiert was denn jetzt los sei und ich sagte ihm, er solle die Füße stillhalten. Wir sahen den beiden dann däumchendrehend zu und bejubelten nach ca. 10 Sekunden Coren, als er den Vergelter mit einem technischen K.O in Grund und Boden gestampft hatte (soviel zu den Aussagen, dass den doch jeder Stoffi wegtanken würde). Als jener in den Staub sank spottete der Bär Coren ab und wir machten gemütlich zu Ende. Der Retri wusste scheinbar an was er war, denn er sagte kein Wort.

Es ging nicht darum, dass er nicht heilbar gewesen wäre oder ich mich hätte gar anstrengen müssen. Nur ich finde, es gibt die Rollenverteilung in WoW nicht ganz umsonst. Wer das nicht mag, wartet auf Guild Wars 2, dort kann jede Klasse vom Ingenieur bis zum Schurken sowohl heilen als auch tanken. Es wird ja wohl nicht zuviel verlangt sein, auf die Kampferöffnung des Tanks zu warten, auch wenn der Boss Freeloot ist. Zudem steht es jedem selbst frei, sich Tankskillung und -ausrüstung zuzulegen und so als erster in die Mobs zu springen. Seit Patch 3.1 ist das dank Dualskillung so einfach wie nie zuvor.


----------



## Cantharion (26. September 2011)

besser ein guter dd-tank als garnichts zu heilen. Wenn aber irgendwelche blau equipten dds sich als tank anmelden heil ich die garantiert nicht. (hatte gerade nen high warlord in full pvp gear der überraschend wenig Schaden genommen hat.)


----------



## Valdrasiala (26. September 2011)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Es ging nicht darum, dass er nicht heilbar gewesen wäre oder ich mich hätte gar anstrengen müssen. Nur ich finde, es gibt die Rollenverteilung in WoW nicht ganz umsonst. Wer das nicht mag, wartet auf Guild Wars 2, dort kann jede Klasse vom Ingenieur bis zum Schurken sowohl heilen als auch tanken. Es wird ja wohl nicht zuviel verlangt sein, auf die Kampferöffnung des Tanks zu warten, auch wenn der Boss Freeloot ist. Zudem steht es jedem selbst frei, sich Tankskillung und -ausrüstung zuzulegen und so als erster in die Mobs zu springen. Seit Patch 3.1 ist das dank Dualskillung so einfach wie nie zuvor.



Genau das meine ich.


----------



## Fremder123 (26. September 2011)

Cantharion schrieb:


> besser ein guter dd-tank als garnichts zu heilen. Wenn aber irgendwelche blau equipten dds sich als tank anmelden heil ich die garantiert nicht. (hatte gerade nen high warlord in full pvp gear der überraschend wenig Schaden genommen hat.)


Richtig. Hab ich auch grundsätzlich nix dagegen. Grad auch wegen der Tatsache, dass ich dabei bin einen 2. Heiler hochzuspielen, der in den VIEL zu einfachen WoW-Instanzen halb-afk hinterherdackelt und gelangweilt mit Schaden macht. Mit diesem freu ich mich bei jedem Zucken eines Lebensbalkens und zünde bei 97% Lebensenergie wie wild alle Heil- und Notfall-CDs auf denjenigen aus reiner Freude, endlich überhaupt was in Richtung Heilung tun zu dürfen. Ich beschwerte mich auch nicht über den Schutzkrieger in Ahn Kahet, der nach den ersten Gruppen auf Fury ging und so bis zum Ende weitertankte. Gab mal was zu tun. Aber mein Mainheiler (ebenfalls Paladin) hat derlei schon lang nicht mehr nötig. Es hätte mich ein Augenzwinkern gekostet, dem vorwitzigen Vergelter mit Hand der Aufopferung 30% Schaden abzunehmen oder mit Hand des Schutzes gleich ganz zu immunisieren und hochzuheilen. Aber wofür? Dafür dass er denkt dass dieses Verhalten ja funktioniert und er gleich die nächste Coren-Gruppe stresst, wo der Heiler vielleicht noch 84 ist und nur wegen den Schmuckstücken rein will? Nein, seh ich nicht ein.

Zudem war der Retri nicht so gut wie Dein PvPler. Er war überhaupt nicht gut. Keine Ahnung welches Equip er hatte, aber er fraß Schaden ohne Ende (Göttlicher Schutz... was ist das?!) und kam nichtsdestotrotz ja nicht mal auf die Idee, ins Gottesschild zu flüchten... nicht mal kurz vor seinem Tod, wo jeder normal denkende Mensch auf die Idee kommen sollte dass der Heiler grad den Dienst verweigert. Spätestens dann hätten der Tank und ich ja reagieren MÜSSEN, weil er keine Aggro mehr hat. Aber nein, SCHADEN muss her und wenn man dabei draufgeht! Und wenn ich dazu noch den Tank kenne, der ja tanken WILL wenn er sich schon mal als solcher anmeldet (ich verweise an dieser Stelle auch an die diversen "Es gibt zu wenig Tanks"-Beschwerdethreads, die ja solches Verhalten umfangreich anprangern) - ja dann hat der (doch nicht so) gottgleiche Herr Paladin den virtuellen Tod mehr als verdient.^^


----------



## Metadron72 (26. September 2011)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> (soviel zu den Aussagen, dass den doch jeder Stoffi wegtanken würde).




naja, da stand mage nicht irgend ein stoffi ...spiegelbilder tanken den boss > tot > looten
da der kampf meist zwischen 15-25 sekunden dauert, passt dass. erst recht mit kr


----------



## Fremder123 (26. September 2011)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> naja, da stand mage nicht irgend ein stoffi ...spiegelbilder tanken den boss > tot > looten
> da der kampf meist zwischen 15-25 sekunden dauert, passt dass. erst recht mit kr


Zu Coren gelangt man doch eigentlich nur über den Dungeonfinder, soweit ich weiß. Dieser geht nur auf, wenn alle Rollen besetzt sind. Was hat denn der mutmaßlich anwesend sein sollende Tank während des Kampfes gemacht?

Außerdem: Eh ich so nen Aufwand mit Spiegelbildern, Heldentum und dergleichen betreibe, lass ich doch gleich nen Tank tanken. Aber das scheint im Auge des Betrachters zu liegen.


----------



## Metadron72 (26. September 2011)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Zu Coren gelangt man doch eigentlich nur über den Dungeonfinder, soweit ich weiß. Dieser geht nur auf, wenn alle Rollen besetzt sind. Was hat denn der mutmaßlich anwesend sein sollende Tank während des Kampfes gemacht?
> 
> Außerdem: Eh ich so nen Aufwand mit Spiegelbildern, Heldentum und dergleichen betreibe, lass ich doch gleich nen Tank tanken. Aber das scheint im Auge des Betrachters zu liegen.




Aufwand ? Das mach ich doch so oder so ? Job eines DD und so ....Und es gibt halt seltsame Tanks, da passiert das schonmal ^^
Aber sonst hast recht, ich sag ja aucht nicht, das er tanken soll sondern das es geht .-)


----------



## Fremder123 (26. September 2011)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> Aufwand ? Das mach ich doch so oder so ? Job eines DD und so ....Und es gibt halt seltsame Tanks, da passiert das schonmal ^^
> Aber sonst hast recht, ich sag ja aucht nicht, das er tanken soll sondern das es geht .-)


Mit Aufwand meinte ich, dass im Normalfall (sprich 1 Tank+1 Heiler+3 DD) Heldentum/ Kampfrausch bei Coren doch etwas viel des Guten ist. Der Arme weiß ja so schon nicht mehr wo vorn und hinten ist.^^


----------



## Schdaiff (26. September 2011)

DerHutmacher schrieb:


> Letztens in ZG Mandokir. Ich bin Enh Schami, aber eher unwichtig ^^ warn harter Kampf, da der heiler kaum hinterher kam, aber trotzdem beim ersten Versuch gekillt. Danach fängt der Heiler an alle aufs heftigste zu beleidigen, wie unfähig wie wären, und warum wir Aderlass nicht gekickt haben usw. Ich kicke nicht, das mach ich einfach nicht gern, erst recht nicht Heiler, die ja sowieso schon recht rar gesäht sind, aber in dem Moment flog er doch recht schnell raus



Reicht doch bei Mandokir den Tank zu heilen .... Ist doch echt wurscht wie viel Leben die DD's ham... Solang sie keine Aggro ziehen ist eh jede Fähigkeit en One Hit
Und Aderlass tötet keinen.... wie kann man da nur Mana verlieren ^^


----------



## Fremder123 (26. September 2011)

Schdaiff schrieb:


> Reicht doch bei Mandokir den Tank zu heilen .... Ist doch echt wurscht wie viel Leben die DD's ham... Solang sie keine Aggro ziehen ist eh jede Fähigkeit en One Hit
> Und Aderlass tötet keinen.... wie kann man da nur Mana verlieren ^^


Ich heil das auch gegen. Wozu nur afk in der Gegend stehen? Hat man wenigstens was zu tun und der Manapool ist groß genug.^^


----------



## Cantharion (26. September 2011)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Mit Aufwand meinte ich, dass im Normalfall (sprich 1 Tank+1 Heiler+3 DD) Heldentum/ Kampfrausch bei Coren doch etwas viel des Guten ist.



Ich als Mage/shaman hau immer BL raus - FL gear für ZA/ZG ist auch "etwas zu viel des guten" und trotzdem sehr gängig.


----------



## Schdaiff (26. September 2011)

Ne gegenheilen stört mich beim Schaden machen ... Als Diszi reicht es vollkommen Feuer und Pein zu zaubern.... erwischt das Aderlass halt mal en Fern DD der zu weit weg steht bekommt er halt mal kurz ne Große Heilung und/oder ne Sühne nach dem Aderlass.... wenn man das gegen heilt so langer er zaubert, dann dauert der Kampf nur länger 


War übrigens letztens auch bei Coren da hatt sich en Vergelter einfach mal so als Tank angemeldet... Ok bei meinem Heiler Zeug kein Ding... aber das aggro Ping Pong...

Wenn der wenigstens mal Zorn der Vergeltung angemacht hätte... 

Noch besser find ich aber, dass ich bei der Hälfte der Gelegenheiten gerade aus dem Ladebildschirm komme und die schon im Kampf sind.... ok als DD isses mir egal, aber wenn man Tank bzw Heiler ist...

Hat mich so aufgeregt das ich einmal direkt gegangen bin .... wenn du das 5 mal hintereinander als Tank erlebst dann reicht es auch iwann...


----------



## ego1899 (28. September 2011)

Cantharion schrieb:


> Ich als Mage/shaman hau immer BL raus - FL gear für ZA/ZG ist auch "etwas zu viel des guten" und trotzdem sehr gängig.



Hab letztes mal meinen Warri in ZA/ZG getwinkt. Der hat erst 2 HC´s hinter sich und hat grad mal das ilvl erreicht um sich überhaupt anmelden zu können. Mit nem Mix aus PvP Kram und 359ern, der Rest Crap, 318er Waffen und so  . Entsprechend wenig DMG kommt halt zustande ^^

Aber schön das es mittlerweile genug gibt die mit ihrem FL Equip rumrennen, sich auch noch Flasks und Bufffood reinhauen und sich dann daran aufgeilen das sie mal lachhafte 20k DPS fahren xD
Da brauch man keine Angst mehr haben das der DMG nich reicht. Auch nett das der Schami nach jedem Bossfight sein Recount gepostet hat und uns darauf hingewiesen hat wie wenig DMG wir doch alle machen xD

Erlebe es auch immer öfter das schon Leute gekickt werden sollen die "nur" 12k DPS fahren, was wohl völlig ausreichend is... Gehts noch?
Nich das mich das betreffen würde, aber find das schon ganz schön assi teilweise. Gibt immerhin auch Spieler die die Inis tatsächlich noch machen un Equip zu kriegen und nich nur wegen den Punkten durchrushen...


----------



## Fremder123 (28. September 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Da brauch man keine Angst mehr haben das der DMG nich reicht. Auch nett das der Schami nach jedem Bossfight sein Recount gepostet hat und uns darauf hingewiesen hat wie wenig DMG wir doch alle machen xD


Noch lustiger sind allerdings jene, die im Lowlevel stets das Recount parat haben. Letztens Schurke im Versunkenen Tempel... nach JEDER Mobgruppe hat er (natürlich nur wenn er vorn lag) Recount gepostet. Leute gibts.



ego1899 schrieb:


> Erlebe es auch immer öfter das schon Leute gekickt werden sollen die "nur" 12k DPS fahren, was wohl völlig ausreichend is... Gehts noch?
> Nich das mich das betreffen würde, aber find das schon ganz schön assi teilweise. Gibt immerhin auch Spieler die die Inis tatsächlich noch machen un Equip zu kriegen und nich nur wegen den Punkten durchrushen...


Richtig. Erst gestern wieder erlebt mit meiner 83er Schamanin im Vortexgipfel. War ein Hexer bei, der (zugegebenermaßen auf dem Level unterirdische) 3k gefahren hat. Irgendwann kam das Votekick-Fenster mit genau dieser Begründung. Ich lehnte zwar ab, aber die anderen stimmten scheinbar alle zu, denn der Hexer verschwand aus der Instanz. Und mir stellte sich die Frage: Warum? Das war kein Endgame, kein Raid, kein ungenerfter Baloroc hero oder sowas. Einfach nur eine Level-Instanz für Erfahrungspunkte und Ausrüstung. Trotzdem werden die Leute gekickt.

Man könnte zwar sagen "Wenn es der Hexer in 83 Leveln nicht gelernt hat, dann die restlichen 2 auch nicht mehr" und das mag sogar stimmen, aber warum gibt man ihm nicht einfach ein paar Tipps statt ihn gleich rauszuschmeißen?


----------



## Doofkatze (28. September 2011)

Ich war gestern mal wieder böse. Wir kamen zu zweit in eine bestehende ZG-Gruppe, die gerade eine Hydra angegriffen haben. Verdutzt geschaut, wie weit wir schon sind, zumal mein Gildenkollege noch vor dem Invite feststellte, das er wohl besser ne Pause machen sollte (wurde müde)...Hey, Venoxxis steht noch...wir sind ganz am Anfang, noch auf dem Weg zu Veno stehen auch noch der "Verbindungstyp am Kessel"...merkwürdige Gruppe...warum sind die anderen 2 DDs gegangen?
Der Typ mit den Verbindungen lag nach recht kurzer Zeit...plötzlich nahm der Tank Schaden...wo isn der? Verdutzte Gesichter...
Von weiter hinten schrie der Tank plötzlich "die Scheiß Schildkröte macht aber viel Schaden!" 
...
Hin zum Tank, Schildi getötet...Wir stehen vor dem Eingang in Venoxxis Bereich. Der Tank sagt "Sekunde...", der erste DD stöhnt "nich schon wieder..."

Nach geschlagenen 7 Minuten (ergo etwas mehr als eine Sekunde) kicken wir den Tank.


----------



## Snee (28. September 2011)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Man könnte zwar sagen "Wenn es der Hexer in 83 Leveln nicht gelernt hat, dann die restlichen 2 auch nicht mehr" und das mag sogar stimmen, aber warum gibt man ihm nicht einfach ein paar Tipps statt ihn gleich rauszuschmeißen?



Eine Weisheit am Morgen: wenig Schaden ist nicht immer gleich wenig Schaden ;-) Soll heißen, dass ich ab und an durch aus mal nem Kickvote wg. zu wenig Schaden zustimme. Allerdings trifft es immer die Leute, die sich mit zwei drei 371-PVP-Items und dem Rest von grünen Levelsachen in ZA/ZG reinmogeln. 

Wenig Schaden machen ist ja an sich kein Verbrechen, schließlich hat jede mal klein angefangen und es ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen. Stimme daher Fremder zu, dass man durchaus mal Tipps geben kann, bevor man gleich den Votekick startet. Oder zumindest mal nen Bosskampf abwartet. Wenn der Schaden insgesamt reicht, dann ist es kein Weltuntergang, wenn man jemand "mitzieht". Wer sich aber gezielt mit 371-PVP-Sachen in den Itemlevelbereich für ZA/ZG "schummelt" und dann weiterhin bei 5-6k bleibt, der muss auch von mir mit nem Vote rechnen.


----------



## Doofkatze (28. September 2011)

Waren gestern noch im Vortexgipfel mit 2 Randoms. Einem Paladin, 368er Gear und einem Hexer mit 334er Gear.

Beide DDs übertrumpften sich nicht gerade im Schaden, fingen teilweise erst an, mitzukämpfen, als die Trashmobs schon 50 % runter machen. Der Hexer machte 6k Schaden, der Paladin immerhin 5k. (übrigens verschiedene Server)

Am Ende bekam der Paladin die Chaoskugel und reagierte mit "hab ich mir verdient!" (obwohl niemand zu keinem Zeitpunkt etwas über ihn schrieb)

Dabei sind wir diese Woche auf dem Sammeltrip, nachdem der Heiler für die Gilde mal eben 10 Chaoskugeln ausgegeben hat und noch einige 365er Teile basteln sollte...was soll man machen, wenn nur 3 Leute der Gilde an dem Tag überhaupt online kommen...


----------



## Fremder123 (28. September 2011)

Snee schrieb:


> Eine Weisheit am Morgen: wenig Schaden ist nicht immer gleich wenig Schaden ;-) Soll heißen, dass ich ab und an durch aus mal nem Kickvote wg. zu wenig Schaden zustimme. Allerdings trifft es immer die Leute, die sich mit zwei drei 371-PVP-Items und dem Rest von grünen Levelsachen in ZA/ZG reinmogeln.


Bei sowas ist es ja auch keine Frage (wobei mein Heilpala auch die PvP-Schultern übergangsweise trägt, weil Beth und Majordomus einfach nichts droppen lassen). Aber wir waren auf normal, war ja nichtmal hero. Die anderen machten genug Schaden, ich hatte als Heiler immer ausreichend Mana und hab mich auch nicht beschwert wenn mal ein Kampf ne Sekunde länger ging. Das war halt das was mich störte, dass es einfach nur darum ging... "zu langsam". War ja auch nicht so dass der Hexer nix gemacht hat, er kämpfte immer mit und schaffte halt durch falsche Spielweise oder so nicht mehr. Da muss doch ein Kick echt nicht sein, aber ich war halt leider der einzige, der so dachte.


----------



## Valdrasiala (28. September 2011)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Da muss doch ein Kick echt nicht sein, aber ich war halt leider der einzige, der so dachte.



Keine Angst, Du bist mit Deinen Gedanken nicht allein. Ich verstehe solche Kicks auch nicht.


----------



## Snee (28. September 2011)

Toll -.- find ich auch den Votekick wegen fehlender Erfahrung in ner Ini. Habs zum Glück schon 2-3 mal erlebt, dass der jeweilige Spieler (keine Erfahrung oder wenig Schaden) trotz meines Vetos rausgewählt wurde - um dann durch einen "ich bin mal kurz 10 minuten aufm klo"-spieler oder nem dd-tank ersetzt wurde :-) Da ich selber nix aus den Inis brauche und auch Tapferkeitspunkte schon länger kein Anreiz mehr darstellen, sehe solche Inis dann mit Genugtuung :-)

@Fremder: hab übrigens nicht gegen PVP-Items im PVE so pauschal. Wenns nur ein zwei sind, dann ist das völlig legitim und sorgt in der Regel trotz Abhärtung für einen deutlichen Wertevorteil. Und hab auch schon reine PVP-DDs mit Schaden weit über 15k gesehen.


----------



## Tidra-on (28. September 2011)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Noch lustiger sind allerdings jene, die im Lowlevel stets das Recount parat haben. Letztens Schurke im Versunkenen Tempel... nach JEDER Mobgruppe hat er (natürlich nur wenn er vorn lag) Recount gepostet. Leute gibts.
> 
> 
> Richtig. Erst gestern wieder erlebt mit meiner 83er Schamanin im Vortexgipfel. War ein Hexer bei, der (zugegebenermaßen auf dem Level unterirdische) 3k gefahren hat. Irgendwann kam das Votekick-Fenster mit genau dieser Begründung. Ich lehnte zwar ab, aber die anderen stimmten scheinbar alle zu, denn der Hexer verschwand aus der Instanz. Und mir stellte sich die Frage: Warum? Das war kein Endgame, kein Raid, kein ungenerfter Baloroc hero oder sowas. Einfach nur eine Level-Instanz für Erfahrungspunkte und Ausrüstung. Trotzdem werden die Leute gekickt.
> ...



Wobei ich hier mal für den Hexerkollegen in die Bresche springen muss. Bei non hero und lev 83 läuft der gute vermutlich nur mit ilev max 340 rum. Je nach skillung und bewegungsintesiven Boss /Mobs ist da ein dps output von 3-5k durchaus normal. Zb bei beim Destro kannst du da gefühlt bei jedem Cast bis der durch ist ne Zigarette nebnbei stopfen. Wenn man dann sogar noch "richtig" spielt und versucht den Seelenfeuerbuff ausfrecht zu erhalten sackt die dps mal eben ganz schnell in den keller. vor allem im vergleich zu andern schadensklassen. Im übrigen spielt sich ein Hexer bis lev 80 mittlerweile komplett anders als 80+ , ähnlich wie priester heiler die bis cata auf 2 tasten kombis spielen können und erst in den cata inis plötzlich lernen müssen was mana haushaltet und seine heilfähigkeiten voll ausnutzt etc. Insofern halte ich die Aussage "Wenn es der Hexer in 83 Leveln nicht gelernt hat, dann die restlichen 2 auch nicht mehr" für meist sogar völlig fehl am Platz.


----------



## Doofkatze (28. September 2011)

Tidra-on schrieb:


> Wobei ich hier mal für den Hexerkollegen in die Bresche springen muss. Bei non hero und lev 83 läuft der gute vermutlich nur mit ilev max 340 rum. Je nach skillung und bewegungsintesiven Boss /Mobs ist da ein dps output von 3-5k durchaus normal. Zb bei beim Destro kannst du da gefühlt bei jedem Cast bis der durch ist ne Zigarette nebnbei stopfen. Wenn man dann sogar noch "richtig" spielt und versucht den Seelenfeuerbuff ausfrecht zu erhalten sackt die dps mal eben ganz schnell in den keller. vor allem im vergleich zu andern schadensklassen. Im übrigen spielt sich ein Hexer bis lev 80 mittlerweile komplett anders als 80+ , ähnlich wie priester heiler die bis cata auf 2 tasten kombis spielen können und erst in den cata inis plötzlich lernen müssen was mana haushaltet und seine heilfähigkeiten voll ausnutzt etc. Insofern halte ich die Aussage "Wenn es der Hexer in 83 Leveln nicht gelernt hat, dann die restlichen 2 auch nicht mehr" für meist sogar völlig fehl am Platz.




1. Mit Stufe 83 hat man ein Itemlevel von ca. 300. Dort sind nur Gegenstände bis maximal 316 tragbar.
2. Die sekundären Werte skalieren mit dem Level. Der ganz große Einbruch kommt erst mit 85, vorher "gehts", da hat man beispielsweise mit einem 300er Gear für gewöhnlich immer noch 15% Tempo, was den jetzigen epischen Werten entspricht.
3. Hexer skalieren sehr sehr stark mit sekundären Werten. Läuft man mit PvP Gedöns oder Willenskraft durch die Gegend, verliert man massiv an z. B. Tempo. Kleines Beispiel: Eine 359er Hose mit Tempo + Trefferwertung (T11) ist ne ganze Ecke stärker als die 384er Hose mit 50 Int mehr, weil man immerhin knapp 200 Tempo oder Hit verliert.
4. Nichts desto trotz kann man ne "Menge" aus so nem Hexer rausholen.
Mit 300er Gear können gut und gerne 8-10k drin sein, da alleine der Dämon gute 2-3k Schaden fährt.
Mit 330er Gear kann man gut 10k fahren, gerne auch mal 12k.
Alleine der "richtige" Dämon für die Skillung macht da seine 3-4k DPS.

Ich weiß, es ist nicht einfach, so einen 85er Hexer mit geringen Werten zu spielen. Andererseits macht der Dämon alleine einen so hohen Schadenanteil, das man stärker als gewisse Subkulturen in den RGG sein sollte, wenn man denn Intelligenz und Zaubermacht-Equipment nutzt und nicht Stärke.

Übrigens sockelst du falsch


----------



## Hamburgperle (28. September 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> 1. Mit Stufe 83 hat man ein Itemlevel von ca. 300. Dort sind nur Gegenstände bis maximal 316 tragbar.
> 2. Die sekundären Werte skalieren mit dem Level. Der ganz große Einbruch kommt erst mit 85, vorher "gehts", da hat man beispielsweise mit einem 300er Gear für gewöhnlich immer noch 15% Tempo, was den jetzigen epischen Werten entspricht.
> 3. Hexer skalieren sehr sehr stark mit sekundären Werten. Läuft man mit PvP Gedöns oder Willenskraft durch die Gegend, verliert man massiv an z. B. Tempo. Kleines Beispiel: Eine 359er Hose mit Tempo + Trefferwertung (T11) ist ne ganze Ecke stärker als die 384er Hose mit 50 Int mehr, weil man immerhin knapp 200 Tempo oder Hit verliert.
> 4. Nichts desto trotz kann man ne "Menge" aus so nem Hexer rausholen.
> ...





Ist aber auch ne Frage, welchen Spec Du als Hexxer spielst ... und ob Boss oder Trash ... bei letzterem gibt es Klassen die glänzen können ... spiel mal Gebrechen und habe bei 300er Gear auf LvL 83 immer Gruppen aus 3 Mobs ... und ne Wache hast Du als Afli auch net, die 3 k fährt auf dem LvL (was ich übrigens generell mal bezweifeln möchte, aber das nur nebenbei, da meine Dämonen auf 85 bei gutem Gear so um 5 k dps solo an der Puppe machen ...) ... da braucht es schon nen bissl Verständnis bei den anderen, dass der Spec beim Boss deutlich besser wird.


----------



## Schnatti (29. September 2011)

Ich habe gestern mit meinem frischen 85ger Kriegertank eine random gemacht
es kam...DM!
mir grauste es schon, und als ich dann noch sah dass es eine Gildengruppe von Dun Morogh war, wurde mir ganz anders.
Aber es war ne echt gute Gruppe, es ging ziemlich fix, kein Stress, kein DD gepulle 
Das hat mir echt Spass gemacht 
Falls ihr 4 das lest...danke für den coolen Run sagt die ZWergenkriegerin


----------



## campino76 (30. September 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Dabei sind wir diese Woche auf dem Sammeltrip, nachdem der Heiler für die Gilde mal eben 10 Chaoskugeln ausgegeben hat und noch einige 365er Teile basteln sollte...was soll man machen, wenn nur 3 Leute der Gilde an dem Tag überhaupt online kommen...



Die fehlenden 2 Plätze mit Leuten aus dem /2er oder der F-List auffüllen, welche keinen Bedarf auf die Kugel haben. Kann man ja vorher abklären und wenn deine Gilde Tanke und Heal stellt, verzichten bestimmt n paar DD's auf die Kugeln, wenn sie dadurch schneller an ihre Punkte kommen.


Was mir letztens mal passiert ist: Hab mich mit meinem DK-DD für eine Zul-Ini angemeldet und während der Wartezeit Leder und Kräuter gefarmt. Inv kommt dann irgendwann mal und ich werd in die Ini geportet. Die Gruppe kämpft grad gegen die letzte Trash-Gruppe vor Nalorak in ZA und ich lande mitten im Kapfgeschehen.. hat mich schon gewundert, aber ok.. kommt ma mal vor, dass n DD raus muss oder so. Jedenfalls wird der Trash gekillt, danach der Boss und es geht weiter in Richtung Vogelboss. Bei der Trash-Gruppe mit den vielen Feuervögeln bleib ich noch stehn und kürschner die Viecher, während die Rest der Gruppe bereits beim nächsten Trash-Pack ist.
Nachdem ich gekürschnert hab, lauf ich denen nach und seh das volle Chaos. Irgendwie haben es meine Mitstreiter nicht geschafft die Späher zu killen, sodas zusätzlich zu den vorhandenen Mops auch noch 6 herbeigerufene Elite wild auf uns eingeklopft haben. Naja, war dann für den Heiler oder Tank zuviel und es gab einen Wipe.
Beim Reinlaufen schreibt dann der Heiler oder Tank "Wo bleibt der Todesgriff wenn man ihn mal braucht..?" Ich schrieb daraufhin, dass ich noch hinten war beim kürschnern und wieso er denn pullt, wenn er von mir Todesgriff verlangt ich aber noch nicht bei der Gruppe war. Dann kam von Tank zurück, dass die Ini nicht zum Berufe farmen da wäre und ich "Spast" doch selber tanken solle. Tank, Heal verlassen die Gruppe und dann noch die 2 DD's..
Ich dacht mir nur "WFT?!? Von Timerun war eh keine Rede..was soll das?" aber dann fiel mir ein, dass man ja auch als einzelner DD nochmal in die Suche gehn kann und bevorzugt behandelt wird.. also nochmal angemeldet. 2 Min. später waren neue Mitstreiter gefunden und ich haben die Ini problemlos fertig gemacht. 

Seit ich mit meinem DK als DD in Heros unterwegs bin, kommt das öfters vor. Wenn ich mit meinen Druiden tanke, gibts komischerweise keine Probleme.


----------



## Sotham (30. September 2011)

Also gestern ist mir wieder was passiert. Mein Bruder war mit seinem DK Tank unterwegs und ich mit meiner Druidin. 

Wir hatten einige Leute im TS und waren mehrere Zul Inis gemeinsam unterwegs, dabei auch im TS. Mussten immer nur einen DD auffüllen, was auch ganz gut lief. 

Als dann nur noch mein Brüderchen und ich unterwegs waren, haben wir uns entschlossen jeder alleine Random zu gehen wegen dem Tankbeutel. 

Das war der Fehler, habe schon lange keinen ZA Run erlebt, der über eine Stunde dauerte, aber seit gestern ist der Timer wieder genullt. Hab mich halt gewundert, weshalb der Magier in den Kämpfen immer stirbt und auch relativ wenig Schaden machte. 

Nach dem 3. Wipe beim Endboss gab er dann endlich zu, dass er die Instanz noch gar nicht kennt. Hätte er früher was gesagt, dann hätte das auch funktioniert. Gut war eine gemeine Kombination mit Katze und Drachenfalke, aber so tödlich wie sowas zum Release der Inis sein konnte, ist es doch nicht mehr. 

Also mein Apell an die Leute, die inis nicht kennen: Sagt es rechtzeitig und nicht erst, gegen Ende, wenn schon alle von eurer Leistung frustriert sind!  

Witziger Weise lief der zeitgliche ZG Run meines Bruders zu dem Zeitpunkt auch nicht wirklich besser...


----------



## Tidra-on (30. September 2011)

Sotham schrieb:


> Also gestern ist mir wieder was passiert. Mein Bruder war mit seinem DK Tank unterwegs und ich mit meiner Druidin.
> 
> Wir hatten einige Leute im TS und waren mehrere Zul Inis gemeinsam unterwegs, dabei auch im TS. Mussten immer nur einen DD auffüllen, was auch ganz gut lief.
> 
> ...



Meiner bescheidenen Erfahrung nach fängt eine gute Gruppe einen (darum gings dir doch oder?) Fehlzünder locker auf. Was ich ein wenig wundert ist, das ihr solche Probleme gehabt habt, wenn ihr doch alle andern 4 so prima wart. Denn ZA lässt da doch genug Spielraum...Der Endboss gehört da docheher zu den leichteren seiner Art. Und wenn nur annähernd alle 270 wie du ausgerüstet sind...nun ja....das dem Mage reinzudrücken....

Also mein Apell: Erst mal vor der eigenen Türe kehren ^^


----------



## LoveThisGame (1. Oktober 2011)

Gazeran schrieb:


> @über mir:
> Dir will ich nicht in ner Instanz begegnen...
> Nicht weil ich keinen Schaden mache, im gegenteil meine 2DDs machen weit über 20k DPS.
> Nur wenn ich so lese was du hier schreibst, denke ich mir nur "Was für ein arrogantes liebes Kerlchen (ihr wisst was ich meine?)".
> ...



ja mit meinem allerersten char war das so, einer eule seiner zeit in dm, hdw und evtl noch in bft oder bsf, spätestens danach hatte ich soviele flames und beschimpfungen und teils auch gut gemeinte ratschläge das ich mich mit meinem char auseinandergesetzt habe !!!

und nicht erst auf der aktuellen maximal stufe in einer hero instanz !!! genau das ist der unterschied !!!


----------



## Natálya (1. Oktober 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> 1. Mit Stufe 83 hat man ein Itemlevel von ca. 300. Dort sind nur Gegenstände bis maximal 316 tragbar.



Ne mit 83 kann man iLvl 333 tragen.  klickst du hier


----------



## myadictivo (1. Oktober 2011)

*narf*

gestern zum xten mal den versunkenen tempel gezockt. sowohl als (pala/warri) tank als auch als DD.
plötzlich dropt eranikus das epic schwert. wer würfelt need und gewinnt das teil : der heal dudu.

also manchmal greif ich mir ans hirn


----------



## Dark_Lady (1. Oktober 2011)

LoveThisGame schrieb:


> ja mit meinem allerersten char war das so, einer eule seiner zeit in dm, hdw und evtl noch in bft oder bsf, spätestens danach hatte ich soviele flames und beschimpfungen und teils auch gut gemeinte ratschläge das ich mich mit meinem char auseinandergesetzt habe !!!
> 
> und nicht erst auf der aktuellen maximal stufe in einer hero instanz !!! genau das ist der unterschied !!!




...schon mal auf die Idee gekommen, das es auch (neue) Spieler gibt, die leveln ausschliesslich über questen und die dann erst mit 85 anfangen, Instanzen zu gehen...

Und auch in Hero-Instanzen, gibts durchaus Leute, die zwar die Itemlevelstufe dsfür haben, aber trotzdem eben noch Gear aus ebendiesen Heros brauchen können, um ihren Damage zu verbessen und die deswegen nicht nur wegen der paar Punkte durchrennen, sondern um wirklich ihr Equip noch über Drops zu verbessern...


----------



## Schnatti (1. Oktober 2011)

Klein Schnatti in Zul (noch zu Classic Zeiten)
Irgendwer " Schnatti stun mal den da"
Schnatti "Häää?"
"Na stunnen, kopfnuss"
Schnatti: "???"
zudem hab ich da noch meine Rüstung nach dem Rüstungswert ausgesucht, rannte auch gerne mal mit int/wille kram rum, weils 3 Rüstungspunkte mehr hatte 

ach ja ich war Schurke *s

hachja...^^*
jeder hatte doch mal son AH - Erlebniss...is nurn Spiel


----------



## J_0_T (1. Oktober 2011)

Schnatti schrieb:


> Klein Schnatti in Zul (noch zu Classic Zeiten)
> Irgendwer " Schnatti stun mal den da"
> Schnatti "Häää?"
> "Na stunnen, kopfnuss"
> ...



Erinnert mich damals an TDM mit meinem Schurken^^

Nur lief das so ab: Hatte den befehl einen der heruntergekommenen blutelfen zu stunen. Kein ding... bin auch glei ma hin und hatte die ganze grp am hintern. Hätte mir auffallen müssen das ich nicht getarnt war >.<


b2t:
vor knapp 3 tagen war ich mit meinem schami unterwegs und landete in der einen Vashir Unterwasser ini... geniale grp musste ich sagen. Ich kam zwar unpassend rein... am fahrstuhl wo ich direkt auch durch die qualle gerauscht bin, kein plan aber bin unten aufgeschlagen. Und von da an wipten wir uns genüsslich von Mob zu boss... Da ich nicht einer bin der abhaut bin ich ma tapfer dabei geblieben...

Danach HDU... selbes spiel wie oben... gut einer is abgehauen und sein platz wurde locker während des runs 13 ma ausgewechselt. Auch kein problem für mich, bin da flucht resistent.

Gut dann ZA... letzter boss musste ich dann doch die segel streichen. Da ich der schwächste in der grp war und ich den platz für nen besseren räumen wollte habe ich denen sogar gezeigt das es spieler gibt denen es net egal is ob man der grund für wipes is ^^ immerhin konnte ich zwischendurch mein eq verbessern XD

Aber zu ZA, ich sehe es so... wenn ich merke das ich der grund bin, dann is es für mich auch kein prob ma zu sagen: Leuts, ich mach ma platz für jemanden anderes der ggf euch besser behilflich is ^^ Das ist auch eine art des stolzes mit erhobenen haupt zu sagen für den boss reicht es halb noch net XD


----------



## TheGui (1. Oktober 2011)

J_0_T schrieb:


> wenn ich merke das ich der grund bin, dann is es für mich auch kein prob ma zu sagen: Leuts, ich mach ma platz für jemanden anderes der ggf euch besser behilflich is ^^ Das ist auch eine art des stolzes mit erhobenen haupt zu sagen für den boss reicht es halb noch net XD



Gratz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## J_0_T (1. Oktober 2011)

Danke danke ^^


----------



## Schnatti (2. Oktober 2011)

@ The Gui
deine Signatur macht mich ganz wirr..hop...hop...hop
waaaaah
---
Hab gestern ner sehr netten Truppe den Timerun versaut in Z.A.
das erste mal drin mitm Krieger (355gear, also war tauglich) lief sehr gut und dann rannte ich in die Pat rein..2! mal..
oh man das war mir echt peinlich
die waren aber total nett und haben nix dazu gesagt 

da konnt ich sogar dem DK verzeihen de rmir die Mobs mitm Todesgriff weggezogen hab während ich am Anstürmen war...sah echt ulkig aus 
*stürm..fliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieg....wos mein Mob?"


----------



## Cantharion (2. Oktober 2011)

Gestern beim eventboss:
Blau equipter furorkrieger meldet sich als tank für den eventboss (Ein guter heiler schafft es auch nen mage bei dem Boss zu heilen) und eine Eule meldet sich als Heiler (Ein guter tank braucht ja fast keine Heilung)
Soweit spricht nichts dagegen, nur wenn beide in der Gleichen Gruppe sind und ihre Selbstmordtaktik dann gnadenlos durchziehen sieht das schon anders aus.
Am Ende waren noch 2 dds am leben. Ich hab mich dafür entschieden die beiden liegen zu lassen - und wie ich sie einschätze laufen sie immernoch durch den blackrock.


----------



## Herz des Phönix (2. Oktober 2011)

Mit meinem Dk-DD Twink (83) Ini gegangen - Vortex.
Lief alles gut, doch ab und zu sah man die unfähigkeit des Tanks (Drachen nich aus dem grünen Kreis ziehn etc.)
Dann: Endboss. DerTank wies vorhin alle darauf hin, dass wenn der Boss das 3-Eck macht alle reingehen sollten.
Boss wird gepullt, das Dreieck kommt ... ratet mal, wer gestorben ist. Genau. der Tank 
Mir ist zu spät aufgefallen, dass DKs ja neuerdings BR können ... also gabs nen Wipe ^^
Ob es jetzt mein Fehler war oder der des Tanks weiss ich nicht. Der Magier verspottete den Tank, wieso gerade ER im Blitz stirbt, obwohl er derjenige war, der angesagt hat, wie man dem ausweichen könnte. Der Tank meinte nur "ich wurde festgewurzelt du nap" oder so.
Leider gibt es diese Fähigkeit nur im Heroischen Modus. Naja. Geresst und nochmal angegriffen.
Diesmal starb nur der Heiler. Jetzt hab ich meinen BR wahrgenommen und benutzt, sodass alles nochmal gut ging ^^
Der Heiler sagte "ups. wenn man 1x in den fernseher schaut xD"
Ich konnte mir den Kommentar "war bestimmt auch das festwurzeln" nicht verkneifen.
Die DDs und der Heiler schmunzelten ein bisschen,
der Tank fands wohl nicht so lustig und ging sofort aus der Gruppe xD


----------



## myadictivo (2. Oktober 2011)

Cantharion schrieb:


> - und wie ich sie einschätze laufen sie immernoch durch den blackrock.


ist auch meine hass instanz und bin da grade mit meinem krieger und pala tank in der levelweite.
es nervt einfach nur und diese aufsplittung und ich weiß nie welchem part ich zugeteilt bin.
kurzerhand haben wir eben einfach die ganze ini gemacht, auch wenn es gegen ende etwas haarig wurde, weil auch ein 47er dabei war. der rest 51/52
trotzdem alles gekillt und zum schluss sogar noch extra rein/rausport um den beutel-säckel noch abzugreifen bei dem pobel-boss.

schöne gruppe. hat man selten  trotzdem bin ich froh, wenn ich da nicht mehr rein muss


----------



## LoveThisGame (2. Oktober 2011)

myadictivo schrieb:


> ist auch meine hass instanz und bin da grade mit meinem krieger und pala tank in der levelweite.
> es nervt einfach nur und diese aufsplittung und ich weiß nie welchem part ich zugeteilt bin.
> kurzerhand haben wir eben einfach die ganze ini gemacht, auch wenn es gegen ende etwas haarig wurde, weil auch ein 47er dabei war. der rest 51/52
> trotzdem alles gekillt und zum schluss sogar noch extra rein/rausport um den beutel-säckel noch abzugreifen bei dem pobel-boss.
> ...



ka fand brd immer ne tolle ini egal mit welchem char, war jetzt zwar längere zeit nicht mehr drin doch war das wenigstens eine der instanzen im leveling bereich in der man etwas länger zusammen unterwegs war als zb im kloster und co, was wiederum die kommunikation fördert. da stirbt hier und da mal einer weil einer irgend ne pat addet und schon gibts nen witz über tote hunter oder schurken .

finds auch vom ganzen instanz aufbau her toll, is eindeutig was anderes als ein schlauch mit paar kurven den man von vorne bis hinten durchläuft. sowas würde ich mir in zukunft wieder öfter wünschen.

nach meinen ganzen random schelten in diesem thread und anderswo muß ich sagen hatte die ganze woche (seit mittwoch) noch nicht eine wirklich schlechte group erwischt. hoffe mal das bleibt so .

ps: hab sogar nen tank in za drauf aufmerksam gemacht das er den luchs beim endboss spotten muß nach dem 1.wipe, siehe da der 2.try war erfolgreich, nur so weil ich hier immer als verhaster unmensch und sonstiges dargestellt werde wenn ich ma über was beschwere/aufrege !


----------



## myadictivo (3. Oktober 2011)

die instanz ist ja ganz nett, aber wenn man über das tool levelt und irgendwann nur noch die oder tempel aufgeht ist echt langweilig. zumal mal im blackrock ja dann auch noch relativ schnell durch ist. weil man sich ja porten kann oder sowieso der erste boss fürs säckchen in 3minuten erreicht ist und bekanntlich alle leaven, nachdem er liegt. zumal die vom aufbau auch leicht verwirrt und die gruppe auseinander geht, wenn man nicht aufpaßt.

nun ja..egal..ich mochte das teil schon zu classic nicht wirklich


----------



## Mercorius (3. Oktober 2011)

Was mir seit geraumer Zeit wirklich unangenehm aufgefallen ist, was wirklich früher besser lief: Das man mit einer Gruppe eine der Instanzen, egal ob Zul oder normale HC zu Ende spielt ist unmöglich geworden. Ständig wird geleaved ohne Grund, der Tank hat nach jedem einzelnen Boss ab. 

Der Heal sagt von vorneweg er hat nur zwanzig Minuten für die Zul Ini. Dann leaved der Rest. 

Man steht alleine da, wartet wieder ne Ewigkeit.

Das gab es in dem Rahmen früher nicht. Ob das eine Modeerscheinung geworden ist fragt man sich. 

Insgesamt ist auch der Umgangston im Gruppenchat aggressiver geworden. Man beleidigt, disst Spieler weil sie zu wenig DPS fahren (in dem Falle warens aber 14k) .....


Der Spaß bleibt auf der Strecke, man macht lieber PvP, wartet auf SWOR.....oder hofft es wird besser.


----------



## bsdayan (3. Oktober 2011)

Letzte ZG Gruppe - Arkan Mage > 365 / BLUT !!! DK ( dd ) > 362

so alles kein Thema 1. Kesseltroll > Arkan mage 6,1k DPS / Blut DK 4,2k DPS 

unterbrochen ( Zurechtweisung + Schild ) meiner einer 21 mal ! rest 0

ich flüstere den Arkan Mage an und frage ihn wie er castet etc. er erklärt mir -> Flammenstoss und Arkane Geschosse ( aber die kann ich nur selten casten ) sonst Eislanze non stop ! ( habe aber noch nicht viel Erfahrung im Arkanen ) 

...so stehts auch im Recount ...

Ich flüstere: Versuch mal was > In deinem Zauberbuch hast du einen Zauber der nennt sich Arkanschlag diesen kannste bei trash non stop spamen bis dein Mana bei ca. 40% ist danach nimmste hervorrufung und kannst hinterher weiter machen so...  netter nebeneffekt die mobs erhalten gleichzeitig nenn slow effekt durch Arkanschlag.
( nur mal so damits halt bissl besser geht mit den mobs ) 

bevor ich weiter schreiben konnte oder was zu bossen schreiben konnte, schreibt er im /p - was willst du !@#$%^- Pala von mir, wer bist du das du denkst mir meine Klasse erklären zu müssen ich bin einer der besten Mages meines Servers ( Ambossar ) ...Beleidigung gefolgt von Beleidigung .... ja :hust:

in der zeit schrieb der Holypriest > im /p den Dk an - Blut dient eher zum tanken für dd würde sich Frost oder unholy eher anbieten. ... Was der darauf hin schrieb kann ich hier nicht wieder geben es währe eh alles nur Zensur...!

Ich kenne nun genug leute die meinen andere aufgrund von fails oder ähnlichem aufs derbste nieder zu machen, anstatt ihnen zu helfen - deren Familien noch bis in Generationen zurück zu beleidigen... aber wenn man dann doch echt mal nur helfen möchte und das auch tut auf eine vernünftige und ich denke doch nette Art und Weise und dann solche Reaktionen bekommt, dann spar ich mir das in Zukunft lieber und leave einfach die Grp.


----------



## bully444 (3. Oktober 2011)

Ich war in letzter zeit auch viel rdm unterwegs die highlights:
- Vortexgipfel: Tank (bär) offensichtlich auch das erste mal da (zieht die drachen nicht raus) dreht den drachenboss nicht richtig ect. hatten aber nen echt guten heal der jede situation gerettet hat.. endboss alle laufen in das dreieck tank nicht und fällt um krigt rezz und die ansage, dass er auch reinlaufen muss... das zweite mal das selbe... da hat dann der kriegerdd zuendegetankt... 

- grim batol: endlich einen tank gefunden(25min wartezeit) DK mittelmäßig equipt heiler ebenfalls... tank krigt tierisch auf die mütze... ich fang an cc zeichen zu setzen jäger macht eisfalle ich sheepe kommt die meldung vom tank... ey schiss oder was.... voll döner oida... ect... so gings die ganze ini... aber wer kickt schon nen tank bei der wartezeit.... 

- andere ini anderer dk tank: tank setzt zeichen sheep eisfalle und nuss... sagt an cc, cc wird gemacht... er läuft rein und macht tuv fällt um und macht ausschlusswahl gegen heiler... die wird abgelehnt ... er leaved...

- zgl ini: eig. ganz gut equipter heal shami, gruppe sonst auch nicht bewegungsfaul... letzter boss jin'do: tank: kennt jeder den boss... alle +, heal meint noch ... haltet mir die geister fern... phase 2 beginnt.... alle brav an die ketten.... (heal bleibt in jedem schattenstachel stehn...), heal bekommt erstes anspringen läuft von der kette weg... ??? läuft wieder zur kette hin.... heal bekommt nochmal anspringen... läuft wieder von der kette weg... schattenstachel... heal tot.... wipe... tank erklärt nochmal wie das mit anspringen funzt... heal beschwert sich wegen der geister... nächste runde... wieder bekommt der heal anspringen (wie hoch ist da die wahrscheinlichkeit?) und oh wunder läuft wieder von der kette weg... stirbt leaved... einer läd nen duduheal nach nächster versuch kein problem...

zul ini: tankbär und 2 nahkämpfer dk/krieger am boss/adds und keiner unterbricht auch nur irgendwas... und mit 20 sec gegenzauber cd war die ini etwas mühsam...


----------



## Cemesis (3. Oktober 2011)

Sotham schrieb:


> Nach dem 3. Wipe beim Endboss gab er dann endlich zu, dass er die Instanz noch gar nicht kennt. Hätte er früher was gesagt, dann hätte das auch funktioniert. Gut war eine gemeine Kombination mit Katze und Drachenfalke, aber so tödlich wie sowas zum Release der Inis sein konnte, ist es doch nicht mehr.
> 
> Also mein Apell an die Leute, die inis nicht kennen: Sagt es rechtzeitig und nicht erst, gegen Ende, wenn schon alle von eurer Leistung frustriert sind!



Du weißt schon, das es sehr Riskant ist für ein DD zuzugeben das man keine Erfahrung in dieser Ini hat oder? Zu 90% kannste nen Kick erwarten wenn du sowas sagst. 

Ich nehm mal stark an, das dieser DD nach dem 3. Wipe sich dachte, scheiss Reppkosten, die kicken mich sowieso gleich sollen sie es doch Erfahren... und dann habt ihr es doch nicht getan ( nehm ich jetzt mal an! ). Alle Achtung.. sowas ist wirklich selten!

Mfg


----------



## TheGui (3. Oktober 2011)

sagt nen 3k DPS hexer in ZG "ich spiel zum ersten mal dieses Level"


----------



## Norua (3. Oktober 2011)

bully444 schrieb:


> zul ini: tankbär und 2 nahkämpfer dk/krieger am boss/adds und keiner unterbricht auch nur irgendwas... und mit 20 sec gegenzauber cd war die ini etwas mühsam...



Könnte auch daran liegen das viele !dudus! lieber die 3 Stacks Feenfeuer skillen als die lächerlichen 2 Punkte im Unterbrechen
mit dem man A: viel schaden vermeiden kann und B: nicht davon ausgeht das die dds das ja schon machen (was eine ziehmlich dumme
annahme währe)


----------



## Pereace (3. Oktober 2011)

Norua schrieb:


> Könnte auch daran liegen das viele !dudus! lieber die 3 Stacks Feenfeuer skillen als die lächerlichen 2 Punkte im Unterbrechen
> mit dem man A: viel schaden vermeiden kann und B: nicht davon ausgeht das die dds das ja schon machen (was eine ziehmlich dumme
> annahme währe)



 In der Regel skillt man beides mit aber hey.


----------



## Figetftw! (3. Oktober 2011)

naja man guckt halt gerne bei erfahrenen leute ab und in firelands brauch man den kick nicht


----------



## myadictivo (4. Oktober 2011)

blackrock

gestern wieder viel spass gehabt mit meinem krieger twink.
im ersten run chaotentruppe. ich als DD dabei. eine nette eule pullt immer alles und jeden, der pala tank steht dumm rum und aggro kennt er nicht. bis zur kneipe gezockt und dann kam das was an der stelle immer kommt -> wipe.
die eule flamt rum und verläßt die gruppe. ich glaub der pala dann auch. ich skill auf tank und wir ziehn das ding durch. nicht ohne das die chaosgruppe fast noch nen wipe fabriziert an der stelle wo man die 2 fackeln suchen muss, weil irgend ein heinz immer den halben raum pullt.
ich werd noch vom heiler angeschissen, warum ich pullt und er nicht rezzen kann. bin schon leicht angepisst und endsfroh als der endboss schlussendlich liegt.

die nächsten runs sind auch nicht viel besser. immerhin noch auf level 57 gekommen. also nur noch 1 to go und dann diese phase hinter mir..

gott sei dank


----------



## Bismark72 (4. Oktober 2011)

bsdayan schrieb:


> Letzte ZG Gruppe - Arkan Mage > 365 / BLUT !!! DK ( dd ) > 362
> 
> so alles kein Thema 1. Kesseltroll > Arkan mage 6,1k DPS / Blut DK 4,2k DPS
> 
> ...


Neulich noch ganz anders erlebt... war mit meiner Frau und ihrem frisch 85-DK in den Schwarzfelshöhlen hc. Sie spielt eigentlich 'ne Eule und in der Gruppe war auch eine. Die hat aber für Ihr Gear viel zu wenig Schaden gemacht, dabei so offenkundliche Fehler wie bei jedem Mob Pilze gestellt und so... "Ich hab ihn mal angewhispert und ein paar Tipps gegeben". Schwupps, 5k mehr DPS von der Eule - und ob man nun 10k macht oder 15k ist ja schon ein Unterschied. Der Spieler war jedenfalls glücklich und hat ihr gleich seine Email-Adresse gegeben für Real-ID. Naja, sie lehnte dankend ab, da bekam ich 'nen Whisper: "Du bist ja in der gleichen Gilde, hier ist meine Email, dann können wir ja öfter mal zusammen spielen..." Aber auch ich verbinde mich nur mit Leuten die ich zu kennen glaube per Real-ID. Hoffe er war deswegen nicht böse. 


Bin neulich mit meinem Palaheal aus ZA gekickt worden. Gear war schon so auf ~360, und es war ein DK-Tank dabei mit 230k HP. Was anderes als HP scheint der aber nicht gehabt zu haben, bei der ersten schwereren Gruppe hat der schon so viel Schaden gefressen (CC - was ist das?), dass das selbst mit permanentem Heilspam nicht zu halten war. Ich habe wirklich niemand anders geheilt als den Tank, Flamme war auch drauf, wirklich nix zu machen.
Nachdem so ein WTF-Gelaber vom Tank kam dachte ich gerade drüber nach, ob ich die Gruppe leaven sollte, weil das als Heiler kein Vergnügen ist, Gimp-Tanks ohne Ausweichen und Parieren zu heilen, stand ich plötzlich in OG. Naja, wenigstens kein CD für 'ne neue Ini. 

Aber mein Eindruck ist eh, dass die meisten DK-Tanks OMG-Tanks sind. Die erfordern offenkundlich mehr Skill als die anderen Klassen.


----------



## Doofkatze (4. Oktober 2011)

Bismark72 schrieb:


> Aber mein Eindruck ist eh, dass die meisten DK-Tanks OMG-Tanks sind. Die erfordern offenkundlich mehr Skill als die anderen Klassen.



Und genau das ist ein Fakt.

Ein Todesritter hat kein Schild, ergo weit weniger Rüstung, aber vor allem kein blocken.

Stattdessen hat er eine Fähigkeit Todesstoß. Diese heilt einen mit 20% des in den letzten 5 Sekunden genommenen Schadens, allerdings mindestens 7% der maximalen Trefferpunkte. Außerdem bekommt er nach dem Todesstoß ein Schild, das abhängig von dem Meisterschaftswert nochmal ähnlichen Schaden (in Höhe der Heilung) absorbiert, bei mir z. B. knappe 90%.

Je mehr Schaden der Todesritter Tank also nimmt, desto höher ist die Eigenheilung und desto besser das darauf folgende Blutschild.

Aus diesem Grund sollte ein Heiler nicht direkt ins Schwitzen geraten, nur weil mal kurz etwas mehr Schaden eingeht.

Allerdings benötigt auch der Todesritter eine gewisse Spielfähigkeit. "heilt einen mit 20% des in den letzten 5 Sekunden genommenen Schadens" bedeutet nämlich massives Timing, wenn man den Heiler möglichst stark entlasten will. In Schlachtzügen wird dieses Timing sogar benötigt.
Stell dir vor, der Tank spammt immer Todesstoß und heilt sich immer brav 7% um 7%...Dann kommen die hohen Schadenwerte und er hat keine Runen, um den wichtigen Schaden auszugleichen.

Kleines Beispiel:
Wir sind bei diesen komischen großen Viechern in den Schwarzfelshöhlen, die gerne mal 80-90k Schaden verrichten, was für so einen kleinen 130k Tank (330er Gear) ja nicht gerade wenig sind. Also die Viecher, die Raz so gern in Massen tötet.
DK Tank 1 geht hin und fährt seine gewöhnliche Rotation. Todesstoß und Runenstoß. Er kriegt immer brav 15-20k pro Schlag ab, heilt sich also um 7% je Todesstoß. Der Trefferpunktbalken bewegt sich also nur wenig und der Tank benötigt fast keine Heilung. Dann kommt der Superschlag, der Tank fährt auf 40% runter, bekommt den nächsten Schlag ab, ist auf 20%. Nu wird es natürlich Zeit für den Heiler zu reagieren. Oder für den Todesritter. Der hat aber keine Runen. Diese brauchen ja eine gewisse Zeit, bis sie wieder nutzbar sind. Nach ungefähr 7 Sekunden kommt der nächste Todesstoß, der DK ist ohne Heilung zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon auf 10% runter, heilt sich um 7%...bekommt noch nen Schlag, hat noch 5%, heilt sich wieder, 12%, kriegt nen Schlag und stirbt (ohne Heiler).
DK Tank 2 kennt die Typen. Er spart sich 2 Todesstöße für den Superschlag auf. Er geht zunächst auf ca. 80% runter, da er ja nicht die Todesstöße verbrennt, bekommt den Superschlag ab. 15%. Nu heilt er sich hoch. 20% von ca. 100000 eingehendem Schaden in den letzten 5 Sekunden, das ganze Zwei mal => 40000 TP mehr -> 65000 Trefferpunkte übrig. Wenn man vorher sogar noch seine erhöhte Heilung zündet (relativ kurze Abklingzeit), erhält man kurzzeitig 40% mehr Heilung! 56000 TP mehr -> 80000 Trefferpunkte Rest ohne einschreiten des Heilers.


----------



## Fremder123 (4. Oktober 2011)

Bismark72 schrieb:


> Bin neulich mit meinem Palaheal aus ZA gekickt worden. Gear war schon so auf ~360, und es war ein DK-Tank dabei mit 230k HP. Was anderes als HP scheint der aber nicht gehabt zu haben, bei der ersten schwereren Gruppe hat der schon so viel Schaden gefressen (CC - was ist das?), dass das selbst mit permanentem Heilspam nicht zu halten war. Ich habe wirklich niemand anders geheilt als den Tank, Flamme war auch drauf, wirklich nix zu machen.
> Nachdem so ein WTF-Gelaber vom Tank kam dachte ich gerade drüber nach, ob ich die Gruppe leaven sollte, weil das als Heiler kein Vergnügen ist, Gimp-Tanks ohne Ausweichen und Parieren zu heilen, stand ich plötzlich in OG. Naja, wenigstens kein CD für 'ne neue Ini.
> 
> Aber mein Eindruck ist eh, dass die meisten DK-Tanks OMG-Tanks sind. Die erfordern offenkundlich mehr Skill als die anderen Klassen.


Der hatte bestimmt auch beide Plörrbräu-Becher von Coren als Schmuck.^^ DKs sind als Tank so eine Sache. Gut und richtig gespielt sind sie ein Segen, falsch gespielt der wahre Horror (für den/ die Heiler). Blocken/ parieren/ ausweichen wird halt vom Programm getätigt, der DK muss darüber hinaus aber noch ordentlich mehr machen, um am Leben zu bleiben. Und das wird leider von vielen Spielern nicht richtig angewandt.


----------



## Doofkatze (4. Oktober 2011)

Coren tot nach 20 Sekunden. >100k GruppenDPS in einer völligen Randomgruppe :-) 5 verschiedene Server

@Fremder123 erinnere mich nicht an diese Becher. War vorgestern mit einem Superbärchen im Thron der 4 Winde, der als RoA (Raidlead ohne Ahnung) fungierte, nichts richtig erklären konnte und mit Sprüchen um sich warf wie "geh ma noch einer n DD suchen, hab kein Bock zurückzuspringen". 

Als er mich anschrieb (habe mich gemeldet, also noch 1 DD benötigt wurde, bis es "los geht" (also noch 4 Leute fehlen...)) und nach Erfahrung und DPS fragte, habe ich eigentlich erwartet, das er dies dann auch überall durchzieht. Tat er aber nicht. 6 Leute (darunter nach eingehender Meinung auch er selbst) kannten das Konklave nämlich doch nicht.

Resultat waren zumindest EINIGE (wir saßen 3 Stunden am Konklave...nachdem ich vorher PSA gemacht habe und wir mittlerweile 1 Uhr nachts hatten) Tries. Ich war recht erstaunt...4k DPS als Bärchen, der ja eigentlich vorwiegend auf Beweglichkeit + Krit geht zwecks "Wilde Verteidigung". Natürlich gibt es Ausweichbärchen, aber er zählte auch nicht dazu. Er hatte nen 359er Schnitt, beide Ausdauerkelche (Anmerkung der Redaktion: -.-), Beweglichkeitssockel, eigentlich alles wunderbar. Dürfte ja eigentlich dann auf 10k DPS hinauslaufen.

Doch wenn man Fähigkeiten wie Berserker nicht kennt und dafür hauen + Prankenhieb gegen Einzelziele nutzt...Immerhin war pulverisieren dabei, auch wenn ich aufschlitzen (wird für diese Kombo benötigt und macht nur damit Sinn) vermisst habe.


----------



## Bismark72 (4. Oktober 2011)

Hey, ich hab selbst einen DK-Tank, der selten tankt, weil's mir nur bedingt Spass macht. Ich weiss schon wie der funktioniert... aber seit ich den Pala heilenderweise einsetze freue ich mich in jeder Randomgruppe, wenn der Tank kein DK ist. Dass es nicht am DK an sich liegt weiss ich auch, unser Raid-MT fällt außerst selten um, und wenn ich den mal in einer Hero heilen, hab ich meist eher nichts zu tun.

100k GruppenDPS bei Coren sagt aber nicht viel, machen alle statt Schaden nur auf Coren auch Schaden auf die Gruppe kommste da auch locker drüber.


----------



## odinxd (4. Oktober 2011)

Nachdem ich nun also wieder mit Wow angefangen habe und meinen Krieger Tank auf 85 gebracht habe sowie einige gute Rüstungsteile gekauft / farmt habe, wollte ich dann am WE endlich mal wieder Inis tanken. Ich wollte aber ungern alleine also habe ich noch nen Kumpel zu mir eingeladen und als Heal / Tank Kombi mal Inis versucht.

Ich wollte gerne Non H weil ich in den neuen Inis keine Tank Erfahrung hatte und noch ein paar Grüne Level-Teile aber nein mein Kumpel meinte: "Mit I-Level 332 können wir schon Hc's gehen, das klappt!" .... 
Nunja erste war dann Steinerner Kern ( hieß doch so? ) Hc. 2 Wipes am Wurm  dann leavte schonmal ein DD (Katze) aber wenigstens ohne zu flamen. Der Rest der Gruppe ist dann aber zusammen geblieben. Bei Ozruk gab es nochmal 2 Wipes, einer von mir verursacht aber mit Geduld schafften wir es und Endboss lag auf Anhieb.

Danach kamen wir dann in den Vortexgipfel Hc, die 3 DD's waren aus einer Gilde mit recht lustigem Namen^^. Die Ini lief im großen und ganzen ganz okay, ein Wipe am Trash und beim Endboss gleich 3 oder 4 aber wiedermal waren alle sehr geduldig und nett.

Hat mal wieder richtig Spass gemacht und falls diese Szenen jmd. bekannt vorkommen, danke für die Geduld ... leider droppte nicht ein einziges Tank Teil -.-


----------



## Fremder123 (4. Oktober 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Doch wenn man Fähigkeiten wie Berserker nicht kennt und dafür hauen + Prankenhieb gegen Einzelziele nutzt


Hauen nutze ich auch im Bosskampf. Gerade wenn man frisch Pulverisieren erneuert und somit kurz keine Aufschlitzen-Stacks hat, sichert der zusätzliche DoT die konstante Aggro ab. Ist zwar seit 4.2 nicht mehr unbedingt nötig (es sei denn der Equip-Unterschied zwischen Tank und DDs ist sehr groß), aber falsch ist die Verwendung dieser Fähigkeit nicht und wenn gerade alles auf CD ist/ Aufschlitzen mit 3 Stacks läuft kann es nicht schaden, Hauen zusätzlich draufzupacken. Prankenhieb hingegen hat da in der Tat nix verloren, es sei denn er war beim Boss mit den Blumen-Adds eingeteilt.


----------



## StarBlight (4. Oktober 2011)

Ich muss diesen Thread nun auch mal nutzen ^^

Hab meine Worgen-Kriegerin Zafina (Lvl 80) mal wieder ausgepackt und hab mich im Dungeontool angemeldet.
Pala-Tank
Priester-Heiler
Hexe und Eule sowie meine Wenigkeit.

Nach zwei unnötigen Wipes am Anfang bei denen der Tank schon etwas rumfluchte, fluppte es eigentlich.
Beim Endboss sind dann die Plattenschultern mit Mastery und Hit gedroppt, auf die ich als DD Bedarf gewürfelt hab und zack! Schon kamen blöde Sprüche vom Pala-Tank und ich musste mir anhören, dass ich ein Ninja wäre XD

Wenn es nicht so traurig wäre, würde ich darüber lachen ^^
Glaub ich mach mir mal nen Char auf seinem Server und kläre ihn auf, dass er mit Dodge und Parry mehr anfangen kann ^^


----------



## Gazeran (4. Oktober 2011)

StarBlight schrieb:


> Ich muss diesen thread nun auch mal nutzen ^^
> 
> Hab meine Worgen-Kriegerin Zafina (Lvl 80) mal wieder ausgepackt und hab mich im Dungeontool angemeldet.
> Pala-Tank
> ...


Mastery ist der mit abstand BESTE stat eines Tanks.
Und einer der Schlechtesten eines Krieger dds.
Daher ist seine Aussage nicht komplett falsch


----------



## StarBlight (4. Oktober 2011)

Schon (Dank Reforging aber auch kein grosses Thema), aber mich als Ninja zu bezeichnen ist schon arg übertrieben, denke ich. 
Vorallem kann ich nicht verstehen, dass im Bereich um Level 80 so ein Aufstand wegen einem Item gemacht wird. Auf Level 85 kann ich das ja noch verstehen. Hatte btw noch Ilvl 170 Schultern, der Pala-Tank war da schon etwas besser dran.
Hätte er gefragt ob ich es ihm überlassen könnte, wäre ich der Letzte der nein sagen würde.


----------



## Captn.Pwn (5. Oktober 2011)

oh ja die rnd dungeons. es ist mal wieder anfang der woche und das heißt mal wieder inis und arena abklappern.
arena war ja wenigstens noch schön mit healpala(ich) /warri aber das sei jetzt mal dahingestellt.

erst überlegte ich ja noch: hmm heal (375 pvp) bleiben oder lieber tanken (365)
und so ging es die ersten beiden runs za/zg als tank durch, die dd's gammlig wie immer, wenn mal jemand über 15k macht freu ich mich jedesmal.
naja aber heute hieß es warten mit rogue 8k, dk 13k und verstärker auch so. da dauerts zwar ein bischen aber wir haben uns allmählich durchgeschoben. so weit so gut.

als es danach tatsächlich einen beutel für healer gibt melde ich mich doch prompt an und werde auch fast instant eigeladen. za. ich sehe schon die schiefen gesichter von wegen: oh der hat nur pvp-gear. ich glaub beim tank war ich da schon unten durch. er mag glaub ich keine pvp-ler.
wieder nur gemäßigter dmg aber diesmal war die gruppe auch besonders toll zusammengestellt: tankpala, healpala, rogue, dk, shadow. also kein cc außer sap, der tank schrieb immer: stun den mal, irgendwann hab ich ihm gesagt es heißt sap aber dann hat er irgedwie gar nichts mehr gesagt. 

das heißt zwischen bär und feuerboss wartet eine menge spaß und tatsächlich haben wir dort auch 2 wipes hingelegt weil keiner die ae mobs fokussen/unterbrechen wollte. irgendwann haben wir dann auch das geschafft. der tank ist mal wieder "mom" - afk wie vor fast jeder mobgrp und langsam bin ich echt angefressen.
ok - feuerboss beide adds wurden gekillt und alle eier wurden gleichzeitig ausgebrütet. die situation konnte gerade noch so durch cd-use geregelt werden aber ein schöner kampf war es nicht.
(zumal 2dd's gestorben sind weil der tank nicht alle adds nehmen konnte und das obwohl sich sogar alle in der mitte gesammelt hatten)
als dann ein: "omg immer diese rnd grps, nur am failen" kam habe ich innerlich schon meine tastatur zerfressen.
(der tank war -mal wieder- afk und wir haben und dann auf rechts addkillen geeinigt und der tank bestand aber darauf seine meinung durchzusetzen und so kam es wohl zu verwirrung)
irgendwann fingen dann alle wie verrückt an sich gegenseitig zu flamen und die restliche ini bestand aus ich-will-nur-meine-marken-schweigen.

egal als was man sich anmeldet irgendwie hat man nie glück. ich glaub ich sollte wieder dd spielen und mach dann auch autohit dmg


----------



## Bibbie (5. Oktober 2011)

Liest sich , als ob Du der "imba" Spieler bist...


----------



## Grimbär (5. Oktober 2011)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Der hatte bestimmt auch beide Plörrbräu-Becher von Coren als Schmuck.^^ DKs sind als Tank so eine Sache. Gut und richtig gespielt sind sie ein Segen, falsch gespielt der wahre Horror (für den/ die Heiler). Blocken/ parieren/ ausweichen wird halt vom Programm getätigt, der DK muss darüber hinaus aber noch ordentlich mehr machen, um am Leben zu bleiben. Und das wird leider von vielen Spielern nicht richtig angewandt.



Da ich mit dem DK FL HC Raide kann ich dir sagen das der Dk z.Z. eher ein Lottospiel als richtiges Tanken ist. Man kan Todesstoß Timen wie man will, der Boss knallt alle 2 sec dir ne Kelle jeneits der 100k Marke rein. Das geht genau 2 Todesstößé lang gut dann kommt der schöne RNG Faktor ins spiel. Procct Runenauffrischung mit Runenstoß (Krieg ich dadurch Runen die ich nutzen kann und net nur Blutrunen), Weich ich in der Zeit in der meine 2 Runenpaare auf CD sind gut aus bzw. parry gut. Hab ich noch CDs frei um das ganze zu überbrücken. 
Fakt war und ist das du HC Bosse nur mit Massivem Heal überleben kannst. Zeitweise kriegste inerhalb von 2 GCDs 220k dmg + rein und kippst instant um. Wie gessagt Tanken kannste als DK alles in FL auch HC aber bei massiven RNG Pech liegste schneller im Dreck als deine Healer healen können.
Bethilac HC (ungenerft) brauchte ich 2 Mal handauflegen in der 2ten Phase. Keine andere Klasse frisst so Krasse DMG Spitzen wie der DK. Über den ganze Kampf fressen wir DK am wenigsten gesamtschaden da wir krass absorben und gegenhealen können. Leider killen und Die Peaks und nich der regelmäßige schaden.


----------



## bully444 (5. Oktober 2011)

Ich leave normal nie... aber gestern war es verflixt... ich wurde quasi 3x dazu gezwungen... 

zuerst mit meinem mage, ZA tank meldet sich an, und sagt, tut mir leid leute aber ich bin das erste mal hier... (damit hab ich kein problem), aber kA wie der überhaupt in das tool gekommen ist... 2 epische teile grüne teile nichts gesockelt nichts verzaubert ich meinte zu ihm ob er es nicht besser wäre wenn er sich zuerstmal als dd anmeldet damit er die ini kennenlernt, darauf kam aber keine antwort... als wir bei der ersten trash wipten löste sich die gruppe auf... 

zweite mit heilerdudu ZG: Gruppe steht vorm ersten boss (das is ja selten ein gutes zeichen), ich heil mir nen ast ab da der tank den boss quasi auf der treppe tankt (zumindest zeitweise) und der schurke natürlich mit auf die treppe... gerade mal so geschafft... auf meine nachfrage ob ich was erklären soll weil vielleicht einer noch nie hier war... keine antwort... weiter zu den kesseln... wo ich als heal die adds eingefroren hab... weil keiner den kessel verwendet hat, ... gerade mal so geschafft... dann zum boss... ich frag nochmal... keine antwort... boss mit 2 toten gerade so down gekrigt... ich hatte schon ziemlich die nase voll... nächste trashgruppe (die die sich verwandeln) tank geht ran... die 3 dds stehn rum... verwandlung... wipe... => ich leave

dritte nochmal mit dudu in ZG: wieder invite direkt vorm ersten boss... ich frag ob sich eh alle auskennen (ein gut equipter palatank mein ja).... vom rest keine antwort... krieger 5-6k dps jäger 8k dk6-7k am boss (tank auf plz 1)... wieder so gerade halt bis zum katzenboss gekommen... aber da war nichts mehr zu machen... => leave

dass es auch anders geht:
meld mich mit heal an: ich steh nach invite beim 2ten boss timerun läuft noch kA ob sie den heal gekickt habe oder ob er ging... nichtmal wirklich stressig mit mana nachzukommen... da alle immer aus den voids raus sind... die 3 dds alle um die 20k dps timerun geschafft... jetzt hat mein twink einen reitbär


----------



## Tomratz (5. Oktober 2011)

Da meine Heilpriesterin inzwischen mit den Sachen aus den Hero Instanzen nichts mehr anfangen kann (OK, ich könnt Marken sammeln um mir ein komplettes zweites Gear anzuschaffen), bin ich gerade dabei, meinen Magetwink auszurüsten, um ihn irgendwann mal Raidfertig zu kriegen.

Also wird fleissig Coren gelegt und Dailies in Hyjal und den Feuerlanden gemacht, nebenbei läuft dann natürlich der Dungeonfinder (nicht bei Coren).

Am Montag Abend kam irgendwann beim Mobskloppen in den Feuerlanden die Inieinladung und ich nahm an, nachdem ich dem Mob noch schnell die fehlenden zwei Arkanschläge reingedrückt hatte.

Ladebildschirm zeigt Schwarzfels, der Balken geht nach rechts und ich steh vor Corla. Es blieb nicht mal richtig Zeit, die Buffs zu setzen, was ich am Anfang einer Ini immer mache (will mir da gar nicht erst den Liederjahn anfangen), schon stürzte sich der Tank auf die nette Dame. Na ja, ich habe trotzdem mein Ding durchgezogen, d.h. Spiegelbilder und arkane Macht angeschmissen, die Flammenkugel rausgehauen und mit Arkanschlag losgeballert. Zwischendurch hab ich immer mal drauf geachtet, ob die Strahlen unterbrochen werden, hätt mich ggfs. auch selbst reingestellt. Trotz der fehlenden Absprache haben wir die Lady umgenatzt, mein Mana war allerdings (was ja bei einem Bosskampf auch so sein sollte) komplett verballert.

Dass Manaklassen nach einem Bosskampf (insbesondere wenn die Ausrüstung noch nicht so hochwertig ist) mal was trinken müssen, hatte der Tank wohl im Laufe seines Tanklebens nicht mitbekommen, jedenfalls rannte er schon wieder wie wild in die nächste Mobgruppe, was eigentlich den Rest der Ini ständig so weiterging.

Karsh Stahlbieger stellte überhaupt kein Problem dar, es gab sogar den Erfolg.

Vor dem Endboss (Bella wurde leider ausgelassen) verliess uns dann ein DD, weil er weg musste (wenn ich weiss dass ich weg muss, meld ich mich gar nicht erst für ne Ini an), so dass ich endlich mal Gelegenheit hatte, zu verkünden dass ich in der Ini bisher nur als Heiler (mit meiner Priesterin) war.

Das kiten übernahm deshalb ein anderer DD und wir legten auch Obsidius recht schnell.

Was mir an der ganzen Sache trotz der Hektik des Tanks am meisten Spaß gemacht hat, als der unerfahrenste von allen und meiner, im Vergleich zu den anderen schlechteren Ausrüstung, hab ich trotzdem den meisten Schaden (nicht reine DpS sondern prozentual) rausgehauen. Andererseits hat mich das auch nachdenklich gemacht. Ich versuche, aus meinem Char das bestmögliche rauszuholen (hab inzwischen festgestellt, dass da beim umschmieden und sockeln einiges im argen liegt; wird umgehend verbessert), anderen scheint das völlig am Bobbes vorbeizugehen, irgendeiner wirds ja ausgleichen.

Das war ein relativ positives Erlebnis, leider muss ich immer wieder miterleben, wie DD sich einen Dreck darum scheren, ob der Heiler Blut und Wasser schwitzt, "der soll das gefälligst wegheilen, ist ja sein Job". 

Die Heilpriesterin in einer anderen Ini (Burg Schattenfang) hat sich direkt bei mir fürs anklicken des Heilbrunnenns bedankt, wie peinlich für meine Mit-DD.


----------



## Littletall (5. Oktober 2011)

Ich war auch mal wieder unterwegs und zwar gestern. Leider musste ich alleine los, da meine Gildies beschäftigt waren.

Es poppt Burg Schattenfang auf. Easy, denk ich mir nur. Die Gruppe bestand aus:

Mir (Heilig-Priester), Pala Tank, Schatten Priester, Schamane und Todesritter

Ich guck mir erst immer den Tank kurz an, der hatte nach dem Buff 174k Leben, ok, dachte mir halt, dass er dann wohl auch passendes EQ hat und hab mich auf einen erholsamen Run eingestellt.
Aber dann: Der Tank nahm übel derb Schaden und das als Pala, die man normalerweise im Schlaf hochheilt. Also hab ich doch mal einen Blick auf sein EQ geworfen...
Weder verzaubert noch gesockelt, jede Menge blaue PVP-Teile (diese herstellbaren). Na super. Also die Zähne zusammenbeißen, ich schaff das schon mit dem Heilen.
Bei Silberlein sind dann Tankstiefel gedroppt. Die hat der Tank auch gleich eingesackt. Ich hab ihn nochmal angesehen, um festzustellen, ob er diese auch angezogen hat, aber dann: Er hat bereits epische PVE-Tankstiefel, die sogar besser waren als die Plattenstiefel. Zum Glück brauchte keiner der anderen die Sache.

Nach Grüntal läuft man ja die Treppe zu Walden hoch. Hier hat der DK seine Nitrostiefel gezündert und ist prompt in der nächsten Mobgruppe gestorben. Als ich laufen wollte, um ihn zu holen, hat der Tank schon Walden gepullt und ich muss mich darauf einstellen, erstmal das zu machen.
Es kommt, wie es kommen muss. Der Tank stirbt mir weg. Sind nur noch zu Dritt da. Der Schammy schaltet extrem schnell und holt erst ein Erd-, dann sein Feuerelementar raus. Die beiden DD laufen zu Höchstform auf, ich halte die Gruppe irgendwie am Leben (Walden hatte zum Zeitpunkt des Tanktods noch 50 %) und der Boss liegt. Alle völlig oom, der Schammy mit dem Spruch: "Tanks werden überbewertet" werden die anderen beiden aufgehoben und weiter gehts.

Der Endboss lief zur Abwechlsung wirklich flockig, der Tank machte am Ende allerdings Bedarf auf ein DD-Platte-Teil, gab es aber nach dem (berechtigen) Murren vom DK doch an ihn ab.

Der Run war nicht schlecht, die DDs waren gut drauf, aber ich hoffe, den Tank nicht wieder zu sehen.


----------



## Bismark72 (5. Oktober 2011)

Aber der hat bestimmt nen Beutel mit tollem Inhalt bekommen dafür...


----------



## Fremder123 (5. Oktober 2011)

Littletall schrieb:


> Also hab ich doch mal einen Blick auf sein EQ geworfen...
> Weder verzaubert noch gesockelt, jede Menge blaue PVP-Teile (diese herstellbaren).


Manchmal hab ich das Gefühl, dass ich mir im Rahmen dieses Spiels zuviele Gedanken um die Pflege meiner Charaktere mache. Aktuelles Beispiel ist meine Heilschamanin, die vor ein paar Tagen 85 wurde. Ich habe ihr sofort den herstellbaren 365er Heilkolben + das 359er Schild spendiert. Weiterhin 2 371er PvP-Teile, weil sie das 4k-Cap schon eine Weile mit sich herumschleppte und die Teile trotz Abhärtung weit besser sind als grüne 289er, die sie da noch hatte (droppt zur Zeit irgendwie nur Platte, egal wo). Die letzten Tage rannte sie dann durch "normale" Heros, obschon sie recht bald in die Zuls gekonnt hätte und mittlerweile nicht mal mehr Tapferkeitspunkte bekommt (blöde Regelung, die Gottlob mit 4.3 geändert wird). Sie sollte sich halt erstmal mit den 359er Sachen ausrüsten, bevor sie andere in Zul G/ A belästigt. Ebenso mein Feral als Tank. Bevor der einen Schritt in die Zul-Inis setzte musste ich mir sicher sein, dass er auch wirklich WIRKLICH dafür geeignet ist. Wäre schwer gegen meine Zocker-Ehre gegangen, wenn er da mangels Equip unheilbar umkippte.

Andere scheint das nicht im Mindesten zu interessieren. "Der DF sagt ich darf da rein (auch wenn es nur dank 2er artfremder Epics im Inventar ist), also GEH ich da auch rein!", scheint so der Tenor zu sein. Ist jedem seine Sache, aber wenn der Heiler Blut und Wasser schwitzt, wär mir das persönlich als Tank mehr als nur peinlich.


----------



## Littletall (5. Oktober 2011)

@ Fremder 123 (ach, dein Name bringt mich einfach immer wieder zum Schmunzeln ^^)

Ich muss noch erwähnen, dass ich einen Itemlevelschnitt von 361 hab, alles bestmöglicht gesockelt und verzaubert ist.

Ich bin ja der Meinung, dass ein gerade herofähig gewordener Heiler diesen Tank nie und nimmer hätte am Leben erhalten können.

Irgendwie werde ich oft zu schwer heilbaren Tanks zugewiesen...das kann doch kein Zufall mehr sein.


----------



## Valdrasiala (5. Oktober 2011)

@ Littletall: Du bist nicht allein... du bist nicht allein...


----------



## Schnatti (5. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab mich mit meinem Wuseltank auch erst mit 355ger gear Zul getraut...und selbst das mit Bauchweh da ich immer noch den bleeden LvlHelm aufhabe. Aber es ist weder nonhero noch hero n Helmchen gedropt. Naja heute abend kauf ich mir den blauen für Marken...den anderen Tankkrma hab ich ja nun vom Händler.
---

Bei Corin gestern nen DK Tank gehabt mit 2 Einhändern---obs nun daran lag oder an seiner Spielweise..Aggro hatten alle anderen *seufz*
aber am besteh War der Pala mit Wiederbelebungskrankheit...als Tank. Ganze Gruppe gewippert und dann isser abgehaun


----------



## Tomratz (5. Oktober 2011)

@ Littletal und Valdrasiala: Nein, ihr seid wahrlich nicht allein.

Aber die Geschichte von Littletall hat mich nun doch ermuntert, meine Erlebnisse aus Burg Schattenfang (mit dem Mage)
zumindest in Teilen zum Besten zu geben.

Wie bereits in meinem anderen Post erwähnt, bin ich gerade dabei, den lange als Gammeltwink liegengebliebenen Mage so allmählich besser auszurüsten und hopefully auch raidfertig zu machen (ich fürchte zwar, dass ich wg. Heilermangels in unserer Gilde sowieso immer nur mit der Priesterin raiden werde, aber man weiss ja nie).

Also gings über den Dungeonfinder in besagte Burg. Alle haben fein gegrüsst, es wurde auch gebuffed und los gings.

Bei den ersten Mobgruppen lag ich im Damage durchaus im normalen Bereich, war weder erster noch letzter, hab aber, das muss ich zu meiner Schande gestehen, auch gar kein AoE Damage sondern Singletarget Damage gemacht (ich sag ja, ich muss den Mage erst wieder richtig lernen).

Beim ersten Boss gabs dann den Pflichtwipe, weil zu früh unterbrochen wurde und unsere Heilpriesterin somit die Gruppe nicht mehr rechtzeitig hochheilen konnte. Beim zweiten Try lag er dann brav im Dreck.

Beim zweiten Boss ging alles ohne jegliche Probleme und auch der dritte Boss war recht flockig.

Bei dem hatte die Priesterin einen Brunnen gestellt, auf den ich wohl als einziger geklickt habe. Auf mein "Danke für den Brunnen" kam nämlich die Antwort "Danke fürs draufklicken". Wir stellten dann übereinstimmend fest, dass leider immer noch 99% der DD zu blöd sind, einfach mal einen Klick auf das Brünnchen (mit immerhin 30m Range und instant) zu machen und damit ne ordentliche Menge Heilung zu kassieren.

Der Rest der Ini lief dann auch recht gut. das Erlebnis mit der Priesterin hat mir aber mal wieder gezeigt, dass es noch viel zu viele Ignoranten auf der Welt gibt. sei es dass sie ihre Items nicht verzaubern oder sockeln, sei es, dass sie hilfreiche Items einfach nicht benutzen.


----------



## Figetftw! (5. Oktober 2011)

warum auch wens auch so klappt?


----------



## myadictivo (5. Oktober 2011)

*narf*

scholomance mit meinem erbstück jäger twink. bis zum 2ten boss unten im keller gekommen. tank putzt die adds weg. gammel mage läuft schön gradeaus zum boss -> wipe. (hab ihn mir mal angesehn, teilweise noch das weiße zeug aus dem startgebiet an..mit level 40 ?!)
also alle wieder reingelaufen. steh alleine mit dem tank am boss, die restlichen 2 DDs und der heal sind irgendwie nicht in range. tank fängt an boss zu hauen ?!
totstellen 
tank leavt die gruppe. (hat eh keine aggro gehalten und ich hatte die kerle mit autoshot an mir kleben) und lag teilweise bei >40% des gesamt gruppenschadens.
druide geht in bär und wir hauen den boss um. genau als dieser fällt joint ein neuer tank.
kollege ist von der "ich habs ultra eilig" sorte, weil "los, los, hab gleich raid"-

also pflügen wir durch bis zum raum mit den 6 kammern. ich loote grade noch fein nen neuen gürtel für meinen jäger, als er schon den komplett nächsten raum zieht.
es folgt ein wipe und der tank ist wieder weg.

erneut tank gesuche und wir kloppen den raum leer und den endboss um.

sagenhafte zeitverschwendung..


----------



## Norua (5. Oktober 2011)

Gerade vor ein paar Stunden:

zuerst mal ZG
ich mit meinem Tankkrieger.
Invite alleine übern Dungeonfinder ich finde mich vorm Raptorboss wieder. Alle volles Life und Mana ich frage ob alle ready sind und Pulle.....
Nach einer Minute waren nicht nur alle Geister weg der Boss hatte 95% Life weil alle 3 dds in Summe nicht mehr schaden gemacht haben als er sich mit Aderlass heilt.
Zuerst ist mir mal die Kinnlade runtergefallen. Dann als ich den geringen schaden angesprochen habe kahm vom Healschami:

"Ja du hast recht es ist wenig schaden da der retri gehört zu mir ich dachte die anderen 2 dds gleichen das aus, komm gib mir deine realid und wir melden uns neu an zu 3."

Hab Wortlos die Gruppe verlassen.

Dann nach einem entspannten Runde ZG, Zul Aman.

Erste Gruppe nachn 2 Boss:

Ich pull seit einer weile die Gruppe am Rand um Zeit zu sparen, Gruppe liegt der Mage hat den Buff vom Flammenwirker.....
und es kommt was kommen musste...."HUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUIIII Pyroballsperrfeuer!!!!" Tja und das an einem Tag :<


----------



## DerHutmacher (6. Oktober 2011)

Heut Morgen n paar Troll dungeons gemacht mit lfd Hilfe. Irgendwann lande in in einer Gruppe in ZG die an Venoxis gescheitert sind, mehrere male, wenn ich die Skelette richtig gedeutet hab^^ Also auch gestartet und wipe... hat sich ziemlich schnell rausgestellt dass der Heal der Schuldige war, war auch einsichtig als es angesprochen wurd und is abgehauen..
Alles nicht weiter wild, wenn der Tank nicht gewesen wär xD rumgeflucht und beleidigt wie sonstwas, ich hab ihn noch geneckt, dass er auf seinen Blutdruck achten soll, sind doch nur paar random inis.. vergeblich versucht mich zu kicken, wie ich von den anderen Mitspielern erfahren hab, die ihn ebenfalls sehr witzig fanden.
Ohne Mist, bei einigen kann man einfach nicht anders als noch mehr Öl ins Feuer zu gießen, wie die sich benehmen... er hat dann n kick von uns kassiert und es warn recht schnell neuer Tank und Heal gefunden, und alles war friedlich, gleiches mit gleichem.


----------



## Littletall (6. Oktober 2011)

Wegen der vielen negativen Zul-Ini-Berichte, die ich auf den früheren Seiten gelesen habe (ja, ich bin etwas im Rückstand mit dem Lesen ^^) möchte ich mal einen positiven Bericht abliefern.

Der ganze Run ist eine Weile her. Mein Freund hat Schlag den Raab gesehen, ich kann die Sendung nicht ausstehen, also bin ich Dungeons gelaufen.

Nach einem Run war meine Jägerin dann endlich soweit und konnte den letzten fehlenden Itemlevelpunkt erreichen und die Zul Inis freischalten. Auf Hilfe meiner Gilde konnte ich zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht hoffen, da sie schon seit Monaten ausgestorben war, also bin ich allein los.

Nach dem Invite tauchte Zul Gurub auf. Ich habe der Gruppe gleich mitgeteilt, dass ich die Inze kenne, aus Heilersicht. Sie sollen mir doch bitte sagen, was ich als DD beachten soll.

Das ganze lief dann so ab, dass ich vor jedem Boss gesagt habe, was ich glaube, was mein Job ist und die Gruppe dann noch ergänzt hat, was wichtig ist. Hat auch super geklappt so.

Beim Endboss hat der Tank dann eine merkwürdige Taktik vorgeschlagen. Wir sollen die Geister ignorieren, nur die Ketten machen. Hm...
Natürlich hat das nicht geklappt und wir wurden von den Geistern überwältigt (aber ich muss sagen, dass die letzte Kette nur noch 20 % oder so hatte).

Der zweite Try klappte nicht, weil ich übelst gefailt hab. Zweimal war auf mir der Bodycheck und ich hab es zweimal verpennt. Das war mir übelst peinlich. Der Tank war auch schon leicht angesäuert. Hab mich entschuldigt und beim dritten Try dann genau aufgepasst (natürlich kam dann kein Bodycheck auf mir).
Beim dritten Try hat sich der Schurke dann doch noch der Geister angenommen und Jindo lag endlich im Dreck.

Mal wieder eine positive Erfahrung, die zeigt, dass nicht nur Egoisten und Roxxor-Flamer in den Zul Inis rumlaufen. Und man muss bedenken, es war die schönste Prime-Time, samstag abend um 10 Uhr.


----------



## Fremder123 (6. Oktober 2011)

Littletall schrieb:


> Beim dritten Try hat sich der Schurke dann doch noch der Geister angenommen und Jindo lag endlich im Dreck.


Aber aber. Wer spielt denn Jäger und lässt nen Melee die Geister machen? Multishot, Sprengfalle usw., egal was der Tank sacht. Dann liegen die mal so nebenbei, halten ja nicht viel aus.^^ Im übrigen sollte man darauf achten, nur 1 - 2 von den Dicken zu nutzen. Also den ersten so lange am Leben lassen bis er 2 Ketten "aufgesprungen" hat, dann erst töten und den 2. nach oben ziehen. So kommen bedeutend weniger Geister und der Kampf ist easy going.

Hatte gestern leider auch 2 Schlüsselerlebnisse, eines in Tol Barad und eines in Grim Batol hero.

TB: Die Allianz hat es unglaubliche 3mal hintereinander geschafft, TB zu verteidigen, was auf meinem Server eigentlich undenkbar und ein Kreuz im Kalender wert ist. Nun ja, wie auch immer. Meine Heilschamanin ist noch recht frische 85, aber mit 360er Itemlevel reicht es für solche Unternehmungen. Also Gruppe gesucht und auch gleich geladen worden. Wir waren 3 Heiler, was eigentlich ungewöhnlich ist, da die 2 Bosse meist mit 2 Heilern gemacht werden. Der Schaden der DDs war auch nicht sooo berauschend, so dass ich recht skeptisch in Hinblick auf Occu'Thar war. Er starb dann nach ca. 5 Sekunden im Enrage.^^ Soweit so gut also.

Dann umgeloggt und mit dem Main (Heilpaladin) ebenfalls gesucht. Wurde ebenfalls zügig geladen und los gings. Schon bei den ersten Trashaugen kippten 3 Leute um, weil die Dinger einfach nicht down gingen. Mir schwante was da kommen wird und mit bangem Gefühl stand ich vor Occu'Thar. Und es wurde leider grausame Realität. Ein Jäger fuhr 20k, der Rest dümpelte zwischen 9 und 14k dahin. Trotz bomben. Der Höhepunkt war ein 373er Frost-DK, der sagenhafte 13k schaffte. Wir sind folglich 2mal an den ersten (!) Augen gewiped, sie zerrissen einfach die Gruppe und gingen partout nicht down. Fluchend verließ ich den Raid.
--------------------

So, danach wieder auf die Schamine geloggt, die Gute braucht schließlich Punkte. Also für eine Nicht-Zul-hero als Heiler angemeldet und in Grim Batol hc rausgekommen. Der Tankbär hatte 335er Itemlevel und mir graute, aber er war überraschend gut heilbar, obwohl er feuchtfröhlich ohne jegliches CC in die Mobs rauschte. Musste zwar nach jeder Gruppe trinken, machte aber nix. Das eigentliche Problem waren die DDs... alle 3. Equipstand Ende 340/ Anfang - Mitte 350, also ganz ok. Dennoch schaffte es kaum wer mal über 6 - 8k hinaus. Nichtmal in den Bosskämpfen. Keiner unterbrach Zauber außer mir. Keiner außer mir dispellte z.B. die Steinhaut der Blutelfen, die den Schaden um 75% senkt. Auch nicht der Shadow - Massenbannung was ist das. So dauerten die Mob-Kämpfe recht lang, obwohl wir sie auf den Drachen ja schon ordentlich runtergeschossen hatten. Ich musste ständig zwischen heilen und unterbrechen abwägen. Als ich das mal ansprach, erbarmte sich wenigstens der (sehr freundliche) Tank und machte hier und da Schädelstoß.

So ging es zum 1. Boss. Natürlich Wipe, weil keiner auf das lila Add achtete. Ich froschte es zwar anfangs, aber irgendwer holte es wieder raus und der Boss konnte uns mit Vollgas umhauen. Ich erklärte das nochmal und im 2. Versuch ließ sich wenigstens der Hunter herab, eine Eisfalle zu werfen, nachdem mein Frosch ausgelaufen war. So lag der Boss mit Ach und Krach. Wie durch ein Wunder kamen wir zum 3. Boss (Valiona). 2 wurden direkt nach ihrem Auftauchen von einem Feueradd in die Luft gesprengt... bei 6k Durchschnitts-DPS hatten sie es schlicht nicht schnell genug töten können. Das nächste Add sprengte folglich den Rest der Gruppe. Wieder rein, nochmal erläutert und los gings. Selbes Spiel. Ich traute meinen Augen kaum und dachte, Recount sei kaputt. Es fuhren tatsächlich alle nicht mehr als 6k, der Jäger knapp über 5. Mit diesem Hinweis verließ ich die Gruppe. Normalerweise halte ich länger durch, aber wir hätten so den Endboss respektive seine Adds nie geschafft. Ein Trost blieb mir: Nicht nur auf meinem Server gibt es ein schadenstechnisch derartiges Unvermögen.^^

Fazit: Auch unterhalb von ZA/ ZG kann das Leben manchmal hart sein, teils sogar härter als dort.


----------



## Littletall (6. Oktober 2011)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Aber aber. Wer spielt denn Jäger und lässt nen Melee die Geister machen? Multishot, Sprengfalle usw., egal was der Tank sacht. Dann liegen die mal so nebenbei, halten ja nicht viel aus.^^ Im übrigen sollte man darauf achten, nur 1 - 2 von den Dicken zu nutzen. Also den ersten so lange am Leben lassen bis er 2 Ketten "aufgesprungen" hat, dann erst töten und den 2. nach oben ziehen. So kommen bedeutend weniger Geister und der Kampf ist easy going.



Nochmal ^^ Der Tank hat explizit darum gebeten, die Geister nicht anzugreifen. War seine Taktik. Dem Schurken wurde es wohl bloß im dritten Try zu bunt. In der Regel hätte ich nämlich die Geister gemacht.


----------



## Fremder123 (6. Oktober 2011)

Littletall schrieb:


> Nochmal ^^ Der Tank hat explizit darum gebeten, die Geister nicht anzugreifen. War seine Taktik. Dem Schurken wurde es wohl bloß im dritten Try zu bunt. In der Regel hätte ich nämlich die Geister gemacht.


Taktik... so kann man das natürlich auch nennen. <.< Als nächstes erzählt er seinem Raid, sie mögen doch bitte die Spinnlinge bei Beth'tilac/ die Funken bei Ryolith ignorieren, ist halt seine Taktik. Leute gibts.^^


----------



## Snee (6. Oktober 2011)

@Fremder123: beide Kämpfe sind mit dem letzten hotfix genervt worden - Spinnlinge off tanken - wenn man keins killt kommen die nur einmal im gesamten Kampf... und bei den Add beim Lord das gleiche... einfach offtanken und es kommen keine mehr... ;-) aber nicht weiter sagen... sonst teste jemand noch meine Taktik. Das wir dort immer wipen, hat nix mit meiner Taktik zu tun ;-)


----------



## Sotham (7. Oktober 2011)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Taktik... so kann man das natürlich auch nennen. <.< Als nächstes erzählt er seinem Raid, sie mögen doch bitte die Spinnlinge bei Beth'tilac/ die Funken bei Ryolith ignorieren, ist halt seine Taktik. Leute gibts.^^



Ist auch einfacher die Feuervögel bei Alyzrazar den ganzen Kampf über zu tanken, dann ists egal, wer an den nächsten Eiern steht...


----------



## Valdrasiala (7. Oktober 2011)

Sotham schrieb:


> Ist auch einfacher die Feuervögel bei Alyzrazar den ganzen Kampf über zu tanken, dann ists egal, wer an den nächsten Eiern steht...



Und bei Ragnaros die Meteore in eine Eisfalle, nicht wahr? 

Schon komisch, ich habe im Moment gar keine random Geschichten, da ich im Moment fast nur raide. Und gestern habe ich endlich meinen Alptraum, meine Nemesis tot bekommen: Baloroc HC. Aus Heilersicht ein echter Hass-Gegner.


----------



## Versace83 (7. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe mich heute vor Unibeginn noch schnell für ZA\ZG Random angemeldet und kam auch fix nach ZA.
Ich schrieb gleich dass ich die Ini noch nicht kenne und bosserklärungen benötige... nach den ersten dummen Kommentaren wurde ich dann auch schon gekickt.

Manchmal habe ich schon das Gefühl dass viele das erste mal eine Ini betreten und schon alle Wege und Bosse kennen...


----------



## odinxd (7. Oktober 2011)

Versace83 schrieb:


> Manchmal habe ich schon das Gefühl dass viele das erste mal eine Ini betreten und schon alle Wege und Bosse kennen...



Hehe, ja erinnert mich an Wotlk, ich glaube als die Eiskronenzitadelle eingepatcht wurde. Am Mittwoch kam der Patch, am Donnerstag wurde im Handelschat nach Gruppen für den PVP Boss gesucht, aber natürlich "NUR MIT CLEAR EXP!!!!"


----------



## Figetftw! (7. Oktober 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Und bei Ragnaros die Meteore in eine Eisfalle, nicht wahr?
> 
> Schon komisch, ich habe im Moment gar keine random Geschichten, da ich im Moment fast nur raide. Und gestern habe ich endlich meinen Alptraum, meine Nemesis tot bekommen: Baloroc HC. Aus Heilersicht ein echter Hass-Gegner.



die ersten 20 Sekunden ja
dann lässt der sich wie im normal mode spielen


----------



## myadictivo (8. Oktober 2011)

gestern meinen ersten kick aus ner ini bekommen.
ist schon klasse.
violette festung. mit meinem diszi/shadow als DD dabei gewesen.
den ultra schaden hab ich zwar nicht gefahren, weil die mobs eh schneller umfallen als das irgendwas an casts durchgeht was nicht instant ist und die gruppe war eh unkoordiniert unterwegs.
es wird auch nix gesagt, sondern man steht einfach wieder in OG rum..

naja, nächste gruppe gesucht, wieder die festung und gut wars.

wat für spaten es gibt


----------



## Thoor (8. Oktober 2011)

Bibbie schrieb:


> Liest sich , als ob Du der "imba" Spieler bist...



Wenn ich den Thread so lese fallen einige User hier auf die das Gefühl haben sie seien die absoluten Götter und hätten von allem die bessere Ahnung. Seltsam nur das sies scheinbar doch nicht besser können. 

Aber bei gewissen WoW-Spieler frage ich mich schon. Letztens in ner Hero wollte der Healpala nen Erfolg machen. Nicht das er höflich gefragt, hätte, nein, Zitat: "Alter ihr Spasten, fickt euch, ich will Erfolg". Als ich ihm dann gesagt habe er soll mal bissl anderen Ton anschlagen fuhr er das ganze Programm auf (Deine Mutter und ähnliches, wirklich unter jedem Niveau). Naja wir haben ihn dann gekickt, leider war er von meinem Server. Nachdem er mich mit ca 5 Level 1 Chars immer weiter beleidigt hatte schrieb ich maln Ticket. Seit da hab ich ihn irgendwie nie mehr online gesehen....

Muss schwierig sein in einem ONLINE SPIEL einen etwas respektvollen und anständigen Ton an den Tag zu legen....


----------



## Cantharion (8. Oktober 2011)

Mein Kumpel wollte gestern seine Druidin equippen und ich meinen Tankwarri.
Wir haben uns für normale heros angemeldet (hatte 345gearschnitt er 343 waren also nicht so schlecht equippt wenn man die voraussetzungen für Heros betrachtet)

1. Ini war Thron der Gezeiten. Eigentlich eine einfache ini, doch dann hab ich mir die Gruppe angesehen:
Tank (ich) 345ilvl->passt
Heal (Kumpel) 343ilvl->passt
Ele schami: Großteil 80er gear mit tanktrinkets und ungesockelt/Verzaubert. Er hatte ca 3k dps nach der ersten gruppe und wusste nicht was hex ist.
DK: Obwohl ich PvP-Spieler immer schätze, nur necrotic strike spammen bringt einen dann doch nicht weiter, er war bei ca 4k dps
Retri: Bei dem Namen Bockwurschd und grünem gear wurde mir klar: Der hat nichts drauf, vor allem da er eine mischung aus Heal, tank und dd gear anhatte->3kdps

Haben die dann alle nach einer weile gekickt und neue gesucht->wieder gimps mit Namen wie Killertante und Bodehocker
sind dann beide aus der Gruppe und in eine neue Instanz (sind mehrmals gewipt und hatten dadurch wohl keinen deserteur.

2. Ini Vortex Pinnacle
Wieder nur Leute die nicht über 6k dps kamen.
Nachdem wir die gruppe ca 3mal komplett ausgetauscht haben, hatten wir Leute mit 8k dps (!) und haben den Endboss sehr knapp geschafft.

Was ist eigentlich los mit den Leuten? Scheiß Namen und keine Ahnung (Um eins klarzustellen: Ich bin auch kein topraider oder sonstwas, hab nichtmal den PvPboss down  aber ein bisschen mit seiner Klasse sollte man sich schon befassen)


----------



## Doofkatze (8. Oktober 2011)

Cantharion schrieb:


> Mein Kumpel wollte gestern seine Druidin equippen und ich meinen Tankwarri.
> Wir haben uns für normale heros angemeldet (hatte 345gearschnitt er 343 waren also nicht so schlecht equippt wenn man die voraussetzungen für Heros betrachtet)
> 
> 1. Ini war Thron der Gezeiten. Eigentlich eine einfache ini, doch dann hab ich mir die Gruppe angesehen:
> ...



"wir waren alle mal neu"


----------



## vortigaunt (8. Oktober 2011)

Mag sein, aber wenn ich es 85 Level nicht schaffe mich mit dem Char
und dem dafür benötigten/(zur Skillung)passendem Gear/Rota - Priosystem auseinander zu setzen, 
dann kann man das nich auf "jeder hat mal angefangen" schieben.


----------



## Nexilein (8. Oktober 2011)

vortigaunt schrieb:


> Mag sein, aber wenn ich es 85 Level nicht schaffe mich mit dem Char
> und dem dafür benötigten/(zur Skillung)passendem Gear/Rota - Priosystem auseinander zu setzen,
> dann kann man das nich auf "jeder hat mal angefangen" schieben.



Also ich sehe es den Leuten auf jeden Fall nach, wenn sie auch auf Lvl 85 vollkommen unerfahren sind.
Man konnte früher nach deutlich längerer Levelzeit raiden wenn man nur 2 Tasten gedrückt und die Hälfte der Skillpunkte verteilt hatte.
Heute wird aus irgend einem Grund die Erfahrung aus 6 Jahren Theorycrafting vorausgesetzt.

Wenn ich einen Jäger in der Gruppe habe, der neben dem Autoschuss nur zufällig auf irgendwelche Tasten drückt, dann muss mein DPS seinen eben ausgleichen. So kommt man auch durch jede Ini...
Wenn schlechte Spieler ne Gruppe runterziehen, dann sind eben die "guten" Spieler nicht so gut wie sie es zu sein glauben


----------



## vortigaunt (8. Oktober 2011)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Heute wird aus irgend einem Grund die Erfahrung aus 6 Jahren Theorycrafting vorausgesetzt.



Falsch. Es geht um Grundkenntnisse.....zB das ich als Pala DD nicht Equip von allen 3 Skillungen vermische wie von Cantharion beschrieben. Keiner -mich eingeschlossen- erwartet die von dir beschriebene Erfahrung aber gewisse Ahnung was ich mit welcher Klasse anziehe sollte schon da sein.


----------



## Nexilein (8. Oktober 2011)

vortigaunt schrieb:


> Falsch. Es geht um Grundkenntnisse.....zB das ich als Pala DD nicht Equip von allen 3 Skillungen vermische wie von Cantharion beschrieben. Keiner -mich eingeschlossen- erwartet die von dir beschriebene Erfahrung aber gewisse Ahnung was ich mit welcher Klasse anziehe sollte schon da sein.



Ja, es gibt durch aus ein paar Dinge die eigentlich jeder Spieler wissen sollte.
Dennoch gibt es Spieler die diese Dinge nicht wissen, und das ist nun wirklich nichts Neues. Wer sich für eine Zufalls-Gruppe anmeldet, der muss damit rechnen solchen Spielern zu begegnen.

Mich amüsiert das immer wieder:

Man meldet sich für eine *Zufalls*-Gruppe
Man stellt fest, dass die *Zufalls*-Gruppe nicht den eigenen Erwartungen enspricht
Man beschwert sich darüber, dass andere die Spielmechaniken nicht verstehen
Aber ich persönlich versuche aus diesem Dilemma ja Kapital zu schlagen: Ich werde ein Spiel entwickeln, bei dem mehrere Spieler gemeinsam in einer Welt unterwegs sind. Die Spieler können dann nicht nur zusammen Abenteuer erleben, sondern auch ihre Erfahrungen austauschen. Das Konzept werde ich dann MMO nennen. Eigentlich krass, dass da noch niemand vor mir drauf gekommen ist...


----------



## Manaori (8. Oktober 2011)

Naja, also.. es ist ja nix schlimmes dabei wenn Spieler unerfahren sind - das kann man sowohl ausgleichen als auch denen helfen. Hab auch schon mal während einer Ini dem Heiler das Heilen beigebracht *hust* War zwar anstrengend und wipereich, aber der Priester hats mir gedankt ^^ 

Man kann die Spieler ja darauf ansprechen, aber... gewisse Dinge lernt man doch eigentlich beim Leveln. Dass Dodge und Parry nix füreinen Heiler sind etc. Ich erwarte ja auch von keinem dass er Guides liest oder die Sheets durchrechnet, das mache ich selber auch nicht. Aber wenn man merkt, irgendwas passt nicht, sollte man die Tips wenigstens annehmen :S Viele fangen dann ja an zu flamen. 

Und... wenn ich meinen Charakter esrt noch lernen will - bin ich die einzige für die es normal ist, dann erst mal nonheroes zu gehen? Da hatt ich in Naxxzeiten schon einen Streit, als einer sagte, in Naxx25er, er kennt noch nix und er war noch nie hier (das war zu anfangszeiten, als Naxx noch nicht durch equip wesentlich leichter war *g*) und ich meinte,zum lernen fängt man doch klein an und tankt nicht gleich 25er... naja, war damals shcon allein mit der Meinung. 

Long Story short - jedem sei es erlaubt, sich nicht auszukennen. Tips annehmen und klein anfangen,also nonheros, und nicht flamen wenn man sie drauf aufmerksam macht, sollte dann aber selbstverständlich sein.


----------



## Cantharion (8. Oktober 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> "wir waren alle mal neu"






Nexilein schrieb:


> Heute wird aus irgend einem Grund die Erfahrung aus 6 Jahren Theorycrafting vorausgesetzt.


Nein, aber wenigstens wissen dass z.B. Wille für einen Hunter schwachsinn ist sollte man schon wissen.

Wenigstens Talente und Fertigkeiten durchlesen sollte man doch von jedem verlangen können oder?


----------



## Littletall (9. Oktober 2011)

Ok, der Thread verkommt wieder zur Diskutiererei.

Ich berichte von meinen Gruppen in den Zandalari Dungeons.

Gestern poppte Zul'Aman auf. Das Folgende kann ich nur als die "Tank-Odysee" beschreiben.

Erster Tank ein Krieger. Wir sind bei Akilzon, haben furchtbares Pech beim Gewittersturm (der sichere Spieler war wirklich weit weg von der Gruppe) und sind gewipet. Tank weg.

Nächster Tank ein Todesritter. Akilzon gelegt, dann fragt er nach Recount. Niemand postet. Ich schwindle kurz, dass ich Recount nicht habe (ich hatte im Verdacht, der wollte die DDs flamen) und plötzlich ist auch er weg.

Dritter Tank noch ein Todesritter. Klappt alles super zuerst. Kurz vor Janalai muss er leider weg, der Gilde aushelfen.

Vierter Tank, noch ein Krieger. Ist super drauf, macht Witze und der ganze Dungeon läuft super bis zum Ende.


So, gerade eben Zul'Gurub.

Die Gruppe war ok, aber eins war wirklich merkwürdig.

Drei Magier! Ja, ihr habt richtig gelesen.

Einer der Magier gehörte zu mir und die anderen beiden waren aus der selben Gilde, hatten sich folglich wohl zusammen angemeldet. Ich wusste auch nicht, dass das möglich ist.

War zwar echt witzig, aber im Chat haben die beiden Magier das Wort lol und noob (sich gegenüber) echt überstrapaziert. Als ich kurz vor Endboss anmerkte, ich müsste mal zählen, wie oft sie die Wörter gesagt haben, gabs glatt noch ein lol.

Der Endboss lag dann auch. Leider hat mein mitgenommener Magier nicht den Stab von Jindo bekommen.


----------



## Hamburgperle (9. Oktober 2011)

Cantharion schrieb:


> Nein, aber wenigstens wissen dass z.B. Wille für einen Hunter schwachsinn ist sollte man schon wissen.
> 
> Wenigstens Talente und Fertigkeiten durchlesen sollte man doch von jedem verlangen können oder?




Das Problem ist aber auch, dass Blizz das Spiel bis LvL 85 stark vereinfacht hat, dass man überhaupt nichts wissen/können muss, um zu Leveln oder Inis zu gehen. 

Ich habe gestern einen Pala angefangen und bin mit Acc-Klamotten (300% Bonus durch Werbung eines Freundes, man braucht echt nur 3 Quest abgeben für ein LvL) bis LvL 34 gekommen von 17 uhr bis 2 Uhr. Mein Kumpel und ich habe erst auf LvL 34 gemerkt, das wir seit LvL 8 nicht mehr beim Lehrer waren. Ich habe entspannt immer mit Crusader draufgehauen und fleissig "gerichtet". Das war neben Autohit alles.

Ich behaupte mal, dass ich damit entspannt bis LvL 85 gekommen wäre. Mit genau 2 Fähigkeiten. Ich war im Recount immer 1. oder 2. in den Inis, was sicher nicht an meiner überlegenen Spielweise lag (um mal Onkel Barlow zu zitieren) sondern den 7 Acc-Teilen geschuldet ist, egal .... 2 Fähigkeiten um LvL 85 zu werden und dann mit einem Male muss man "on the fly" 20 Fähigkeiten zielgenau und mit Keybindings versehen in genau der Sekunde anwenden, die erforderlich ist, um den sicheren wipe zu verhindern ... passt irgendwie net.

... zum Thema ... in diesem Zusammenhang erinnere ich mich noch mit einem Lächeln an den Retri, der, nachdem der Heiler nach einem wipe geleavt hat, auf die Bitte des Tanks, alle zu rezzen, nach 5 Minuten verzweifelten Suchens in seinem Zauberbuch, mitteilte, er könne das net. Woraufhin der Tank ihm sogar den Namen des Zaubers noch nannte, der Retri blieb steif und fest bei der Aussage, er hat alles beim Lehrer gelernt und kann nicht rezzen ... wie sich dann rausstellte, wurde diese Pala- Fähigkeit im Rahmen einer Quest auf ca. LvL 10-12 erworben und diese Quest hatte er offensichtlich nicht gemacht. 

Ist das heute noch so? 

*mal schnell den eigenen Pala kontrollieren, ob er schon rezzen kann .... ;-)


PS: habe eben noch mal die letzten Posts gelesen ... das mit "man kann Neuen ja auch helfen" funktioniert leider in der Praxis nicht, warum auch immer ... auf die Ansage "ich bin neu auf 85 und kenne die Ini nicht" landet man in 80 % der Fälle a.) in OG und b.) auf den Ignolisten der Mitspieler ... in den seltensten Fällen bekommt man eine kurze Einweisung. Bekommt man dann wieder Erwarten die Einweisung, ist sie meist so gehalten, dass sie a.) meist mit den Worten anfängt "der Boss kann nichts ..." und selten mehr als 10 Worte umfasst und damit b.) damit meist auch nur erfahrenen Spielern zugänglich ist.

Mir ist schon klar, dass andere Spieler nicht für die "Weiterbildung" zuständig sind, aber das ist irgendwie nen Teufelskreis ... sich bei rnd HC`s und ca. 30 möglichen Bossen alles durch das Anschauen von guides zu merken ... auch nicht so einfach als Neuling und dann noch bitte 12 k dps abliefern ... Tank/Heal finde ich da sogar noch schwerer ... so long


----------



## TheGui (9. Oktober 2011)

ZulAman

Heiler mit 80k Mana

Timerun geschafft kk np.


----------



## Figetftw! (9. Oktober 2011)

kann halt ein guter spieler alleine regeln

ich glaub ich hab auch schon so manche zu glücklichen bärchenbesitzern gemacht


----------



## Bibbie (9. Oktober 2011)

Figetftw! schrieb:


> ich glaub ich hab auch schon so manche zu glücklichen bärchenbesitzern gemacht




Man bist Du "imba" das DU denen zum Bärchen verholfen hast....


----------



## Ursusarctos (9. Oktober 2011)

Hi
Ich spiele erst seit 1 1/2 Jahren WOW, zudem arbeite ich "auf Montage" und kann daher nur etwa 7 bis 8 Tage im Monat spielen.
Daher kann ich keine festen Raidzeiten einhalten, und bin notgedrungen meist Solo unterwegs.
Wenn ich mal 14 Tage nicht spielen konnte, bin ich natürlich nicht sofort in hochform, es schwankt daher meine Spielstärke, so das ich mal stärker und mal schwächer spiele.
Bis Cata hatte ich 2 DK´s auf 80 und ausser TsdWinter kein PvP gespielt.
Da bei Cata anfangs Lotterieglück fehlte, gabs viele Wipes und ich wurde oft gekickt.	
Ich war mit meinem FrostDK in einem Dilemma, wenn ich von anfang voll draufhielt, hatte ich oft die Aggro und wurde umgehauen.
Daher hielt ich mich anfangs zurück und nutzte die Fernkampffähigkeiten des FrostDK, dann kam promt die Frage "ob ich wisse das der DK kein Fernkämpfer sei?".
Nur ich passte mich den erfordernissen an, wenns notwendig war, ging ich ran und machte vollen Schaden.
Durch diese spielweise machte ich natürlich zeitweise wenig Schaden, und wenn du als DD bei Recount 4´er im Schaden bist, wirst du gekickt egal ob im Moment maximaler Schaden notwendig ist oder nicht.
Daraufhin spielte ich nur noch PvP, skillte meine DK´s auf Blut und es lief alles gut.
Nun will ich wieder PvE spielen, ich habe allerdings nur noch PvP Gear, wenn ich dann noch schreibe das ich den Dungeon nicht kenne, fliege ich kommentarlos raus.
Also verschweige ich, das ich den Dungeon nicht kenne und hoffe es geht auch so, was auch einigemale klappte so kam ich zu 3 346´er Teilen.
Nur wenns nicht läuft, muss ich gestehen das ich das "hier" nicht kannte, worauf es dann heisst warum "ich das nicht zu abfang sage?", und fliege dann.
Nur wie soll ich´s machen irgendwie muss ich ja an PvE Gear kommen.
Gruß  Ursusarctos


----------



## Gauloises24 (10. Oktober 2011)

Ursusarctos schrieb:


> Nur wie soll ich´s machen irgendwie muss ich ja an PvE Gear kommen.



Es gibt mehr als genug Guides im Internet und sogar ingame kann man sich mittlerweile jeden Boss erklären lassen (mit dem neuen Kompendium). 
Am besten ist immer noch, sich selbst zu informieren und proaktiv zu werden, als sich gewollt oder von anderen ins kalte Wasser schmeißen zu lassen.


----------



## Ursusarctos (10. Oktober 2011)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Es gibt mehr als genug Guides im Internet und sogar ingame kann man sich mittlerweile jeden Boss erklären lassen (mit dem neuen Kompendium).
> Am besten ist immer noch, sich selbst zu informieren und proaktiv zu werden, als sich gewollt oder von anderen ins kalte Wasser schmeißen zu lassen.


Wie schon geschrieben, kann ich ohnehin nur wenig spielen, da will ich nicht noch viel Zeit mit Guides und ähnlichen verlieren.
Es ist auch nicht so, das ich mir keine Guides angeschaut hätte, nur im vorfeld bringt es mir wenig solang ich die Bosse nochnicht einmal 
gesehen habe.
Wenn ich mit einem Boss mehrmals Probleme hatte, nutzte in natürlich die Guides.
Nur wenn ich 40 min auf einen Dungeon warte und dann evtl. sofort wegen meines Gears rausgeworfen werde, ist das sehr frustrierend.
Gruß
Ursusarctos


----------



## Bismark72 (10. Oktober 2011)

War die Tage in zwei Randomraids unterwegs... krasses Ding.

War mit meinem Heilpala dabei. Erst ging es nach BdZ, das ging sogar, am Ende lag Chogall, war zäh, aber ok. Witzigste Situation: Es dropte ein Hunteritem...also es dropte ein Item...
"Jäger, brauchst Du das nicht?" 
"Doch, gerne!" 
"Dann würfel!"
*Pause*
"Ja, WIE DENN?!?"

Klar, jeder fängt mal an, trotzdem ist sowas irgendwie krass. Naja...noch krasser war eigentlich nur der Schattenpriester, ein Taure, und seine schattenhaften Gestalten die unterwegs waren. Mein Main ist eine Blutelfenschattenpriesterin, von daher kenne ich das Bild der grazilen Gestalten die in Richtung Boss schleichen gut, aber das gleiche mit einer Horde Kühe zu sehen...OH MEIN GOTT!  


Naja, an einem späteren Tag ging es dann mit einer anderen Randomgruppe nach PSA. Diesmal war es ein Schurkenitem und ein Schurke, der mich zum Lootlachen brachte:
"Schurke, brauchst Du das nicht?"
"Ja, doch, hab's versucht zu looten, konnte es aber nicht rausnehmen."

Ansonsten war es in dieser Gruppe erschreckend was Movement anging, Strategien die sicher nur nach dem Nerf anwendbar sind taten ihr übriges. Naja. Am Ende lagen nach gefühlten drei Stunden immerhin drei Bosse, was aber auch "Oh XYZ ist offline, warten wir mal bis er wiederkommt" *Pause* "Ich geh mal nach OG suchen" *Pause*

Ich bin wirklich keiner, der Neulinge ausschließt, anflamed oder ähnliches. Man geht eben oft mit falschen Ansprüchen in die Gruppe, eigentlich wollte ich Nefarian legen.


----------



## Doofkatze (10. Oktober 2011)

Gleiches habe ich Woche für Woche...Random Raid für Random Raid.

Meine Leute haben das würfeln damals in ICC entdeckt, unserem ersten Raid. Bei manchen bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob sie es heute ohne Makro überhaupt könnten...

Ich kenne BdZ Raids, in denen ich trotz vieler vieler Wiederholungen der Erklärungen zum Entehren ("unterbrechen, Priester mit X, Pala mit Y...") der EINZIGE (und das als Hexer) bin, der überhaupt unterbricht.

Und gerade das beschriebene Movement...Für diese Leute wurden die Nerfs implementiert. Und mit solchen Mitmenschen sind diese Raids auch immer noch recht knackig.


----------



## Bismark72 (10. Oktober 2011)

Das find ich auch vollkommen ok. Dass die Feuerlande jetzt schon so generft wurden fand ich persönlich zu früh. Aber das tut hier nix zur Sache.


----------



## cashhh (10. Oktober 2011)

Gestern zwei Zul´s gerannt, in beiden Runs keinerlei Probleme. Ich geh die Inis jetzt seit dem Patch und kann aus meiner Sicht nur sagen, dass die Leute wesentlich besser geworden sind. Sicher gibts noch das eine oder andere Mal einen Wipe, aber im grossen und ganzen klappts. Und an einen Kick kann ich mich längere Zeit nicht erinnern. Der DMG ist auch kein Thema mehr, da die meisten so gut equipt sind, dass auch mal ein schwächerer durchgezogen werden kann. Mag aber auch am guten Realmpool liegen. Ich hab vorher auf nem anderen Server gezockt, da waren die Rnd Gruppen viel schlechter als hier.


----------



## Valdrasiala (10. Oktober 2011)

Gestern war ich mal auf dem PTR unterwegs, die Instanzen antesten. Vorweg gesagt: Die sind echt nett gemacht, wenig Trash, nette Bossmechaniken. Bin gespannt auf den T13-Raid.  Zur Erklärung noch: Jeder Premade ist Juwelier und Verzauberer und hat genug Mats, um die eigene Ausrüstung komplett zu sockeln/verzaubern.

In der Instanz Endzeit (P.S. ich liebe den Kampf gegen Norzdormu) war dann ein Premade-Schurke dabei, der es tatsächlich schaffte, 2,5k DPS zu fahren. Ich frage mich wirklich, wie er das machte. War die ganze Zeit aktiv (als Heiler kann man da ja gut aufpassen ^^). Alle anderen DDs schafften locker 20k, aber besagtes Schurkilein mit den 2,5k... Diese DPS sollten doch schon mit Whitehits drin sein, oder?

Es mag ja sein, dass wir alle so ein klein wenig Ahnung von unserem Spiel und unseren Chars haben, dort die Rotationen bzw Prios kennen und diese mehr oder weniger richtig anwenden. Aber irgendwie glaube ich, dass es da draußen noch mehr als genug Nicht-Nerds gibt, die gern WoW spielen, aber keinerlei Ahnung haben, wann sie was drücken müssen. Das sind dann diejenigen, die unsere Nerven auf Grundeis legen und uns in den Wahnsinn treiben, obwohl sie es einfach nicht besser wissen.

So ne richtige Lösung wirds wohl nie geben, es sei denn, Blizzard schreibt ingame-Guides für jede Skillung und Tutorials für die Boss-Puppen. Aber daran glaube ich irgendwie nicht. Darum: Auf fröhliches Weiterwipen!


----------



## Doofkatze (10. Oktober 2011)

War gestern in den Todesminen, habe wieder das erste Mal nach ca. 1 Woche getankt. Im Prinzip habe ich ja nicht so viel Schaden genommen, nur der Randomheiler...

Er war ein kleiner Druide mit einem immerhin 354er Itemlevel. Und er heilte trotz vorhandenem Schaden mit knappen 5k HPS. Man nahm Schaden, z. B. so eine schmerzende Axt im Gesicht, die DDs tickten runter auf 13% und wurden dann nicht geheilt. Erst nach dem Kampf, sogar kurz vor dem nächsten Gegner während der Laufwege, wurde mal ein Hot draufgelegt, sodass die DDs immerhin wieder auf 80% kamen.
Erstmalig war ich auch wieder dazu gezwungen, meine Specials dauerhaft auf CD zu halten, weil auch keine höhere Heilung rumkam, als man auf 5% runter ging.

Erst habe ich nach kurzer Zeit mal gefragt, ob nicht noch etwas mehr Heilung drin ist, später hat unser Schurke eine weitere Mahnung ausgesprochen, das er doch bitte auf das Spiel achten sollte und nicht anderweitig Dinge machen sollte.

Danach lief es auch zunächst etwas besser. 7k HPS, er öfter mal fast oom (vorher nur auf 50% Restmana runter), schließlich kamen wir irgendwie zum Feindschnitter. Der erste Versuch war einfach Müll. Der Schurke war im Proto, hat aber derzeit etwas Stress mit seinem Provider und daher mit schwankenden Latenzen von bis zu 3000 zu kämpfen.

Im zweiten Versuch ging erst der Schurke vor die Hunde, der nen kompletten Overdrive abbekommen hat, da er vom Schnitter währenddessen wirklich VERFOLGT wurde (war recht witzig anzusehen, wie diese normalerweise random Bewegungen plötzlich eine Verfolgungsjagd darstellen können), dann kam das ernten...

Der Heiler stellte sich direkt in die Nähe des Schnitters, stand ca. 10 Meter neben ihm, direkt vor der Wand. Er bekam einen Totenkopf, wurde anvisiert. Der Schnitter holte aus, der Heiler vergaß, sich einen Schritt zu bewegen. Brez als Bärchen. Nach einigen Sekunden bekam der Heiler das nächste Ernten und ließ sich direkt ein zweites Mal umsensen. Danach verließ er freiwillig die Gruppe infight.

Neuer Heiler, alles schön.

Beim Endboss hatten wir noch 12 Sekunden bis zum Erfolg, ich stand mit 2 DDs schon an Bord, wir warteten auf den Heiler, als der Random Todesritter an uns vorbeisprintete und Vanessa pullte, der Heiler ergo draußen blieb.
Erst bei 200k Rest hat sie mich endlich gepackt (Gelassenheit + Selbstheilung während der Explosionen), leider sind wir knapp ohne Heiler gescheitert :-) Dennoch war es recht spannend.


----------



## Tomratz (10. Oktober 2011)

Hamburgperle schrieb:


> PS: habe eben noch mal die letzten Posts gelesen ... das mit "man kann Neuen ja auch helfen" funktioniert leider in der Praxis nicht, warum auch immer ... *auf die Ansage "ich bin neu auf 85 und kenne die Ini nicht" landet man in 80 % der Fälle a.) in OG und b.) auf den Ignolisten der Mitspieler* ... in den seltensten Fällen bekommt man eine kurze Einweisung. Bekommt man dann wieder Erwarten die Einweisung, ist sie meist so gehalten, dass sie a.) meist mit den Worten anfängt "der Boss kann nichts ..." und selten mehr als 10 Worte umfasst und damit b.) damit meist auch nur erfahrenen Spielern zugänglich ist.
> 
> Mir ist schon klar, dass andere Spieler nicht für die "Weiterbildung" zuständig sind, aber das ist irgendwie nen Teufelskreis ... sich bei rnd HC`s und ca. 30 möglichen Bossen alles durch das Anschauen von guides zu merken ... auch nicht so einfach als Neuling und dann noch bitte 12 k dps abliefern ... Tank/Heal finde ich da sogar noch schwerer ... so long



Das kann ich glücklicherweise nicht bestätigen, allerdings ist meine Ansage, wenn ich mit meinem Magetwink in ne Hero gehe ein bisschen anders: "Ich bin das erste mal mit nem DD hier, normalerweise bin ich mit meinem Healpriest unterwegs".
Evtl. liegt es daran, dass die Leute dann Angst haben, ich würde, wenn ich mal als Heiler auf sie treffe, mich an den Kick erinnern.

Die Bosserklärungen sind allerdings schon teilweise recht abenteuerlich, das muss ich zugeben.

Aber zum Thema Randomgeschichten, wobei von allem was drin war am Wochenende, deshalb nur mal kurze Ausrisse:

Meine "Lieblingsini", schon als Heiler war es so, ist Grim Batol. Das hat sich mit dem Mage in keinster Weise geändert.

Eine Gruppe ist mir da vom Wochenende ganz besonders in Erinnerung. Ich komm rein, schau mir den Rest der Gruppe kurz an und sehe, drei Leute (zwei DD und der Heiler) von einer Gilde, der Tank vom gleichen Server wie die drei, aber aus ner anderen Gilde. Hmmm, könnte also sein, dass da auch der Tank mit zur Clique gehört, also mal vorsichtig sein. 

Auf die Ansage, dass ich da bisher eben nur als Heiler drin war, kam die Erklärung dass es reicht, ordentlich Dämätsch zu machen  

die ersten Mobgruppen liefen recht flockig, der Tank hat allerdings nichts markiert, so dass ich mir jeweils selbständig nen Mob für mein Sheep gesucht habe. Danach kam die Bomberei, au weia. Ich selbst kenne die Ini ja durchaus recht gut (mit meinem Heiler, aber die Bomberei ist ja unabhängig von der Klasse), also fleissig die richtigen Gruppen gebombt und ich war der Auffassung dass alle das tun; ich wurde eines besseren belehrt.

Wir fingen dann an, die Mobs wegzuzergen und ich wunderte mich, warum manche Mobs noch so viel Leben hatten. Da kam auch schon vom Tank "was habt ihr denn beim bomben gemacht?". OK, ich schreib den Tank an, er solle doch am besten mal markieren, damit unsere beiden anderen DD wissen, auf welchen Mob am ehesten zu hauen ist, der Schaden von den beiden war nämlich auch nicht so prickelnd. Kommt vom Tank zurück "mach du mir keine Vorschriften, mach lieber Dmg". Witzigerweise war ich derjenige, der am meisten Dmg gemacht hat, auch wenn ich bei den Mobs nicht viel mehr als 8-10K mache. Irgendwie krieg ich das bei Trash nicht so gut gebacken, ausserdem ist der Mage noch nicht so prall ausgerüstet, so dass ich noch etwas mit Mana haushalten muss -> weniger Dämätsch.

Beim Boss dann noch mal drau hingewiesen, dass ich den bisher nur als Heiler kannte und los gings. Nach kürzester Zeit war ich mit dem Tank und dem Heiler allein, die beiden anderen DD lagen im Dreck. Mit dem ausweichen beim Blitz hatten sie es nicht so. Nachdem auch der Tank recht schnell im Staub lag, hatte ich ruck zuck die Aggro und fand mich auch bei Bob.

Also wieder rein, noch mal den Boss erklärt und dann lag der auch mit Ach und Krach, mir wurde schon bange vor Throngus, zu Recht, wie ich feststellen durfte.

Während wir auf den Tank warteten (angeblich konnte er mein Massenrezz nicht annehmen), schaute ich mir die beiden DD mal an. Beide besser equipped als mein Magier (Markensachen und das eine oder andere Stück aus PSA oder BdZ), der eine hatte kaum was gesockelt, Verzauberungen fehlten auch.

Na ja, nach gefühlten 30 Sekunden Kampf mit Throngus waren wieder der Tank, der Heiler und ich  mit dem Boss alleine, weil die beiden anderen DD es sich auf dem Boden gemütlich gemacht hatten. Wir zergten dann geschlagene 5 Minuten an ihm rum, bis es mich dann auch erwischte (von Throngus gepackt und direkt in die Flammen geworfen, Blinzeln hatte noch CD)
Der Heiler, den ich echt gut fand, hat dann den Tank noch ne ganze Weile am Leben gehalten, bevor auch dieser fiel.

Der Tank hat dann mit den Worten "mindestens zwei von euch müssten mal lernen Damage zu machen und sich zu bewegen" die Gruppe verlassen. 

Ich hab den Heiler mal angeflüstert, was das denn für Spezialisten seien, mit denen er unterwegs ist, als Antwort kam, er habe sie nun mal an der Backe und könnte verstehen, wenn ich die Gruppe auch verlasse, was ich dann mit ein paar tröstenden Worten an den Heiler (a la, "du kannst ja nix dafür, tut mir für dich leid") getan habe.

Im Recount sah das dann so aus, dass ich (ja ist auch nicht soooo viel) 14k gemacht hatte, dann folgte der Tank mit 7k und die beiden "Super-DD) hatten rd. 4 und 3 K, und das mit um einiges besserem Equip als mein kleiner Magiertwink.

Dafür lief es mit einigen anderen Gruppen in Vortexgipfel und Burg Schattenfang richtig flockig incl. Erfolge.


----------



## J_0_T (10. Oktober 2011)

Gestern etwas sehr interessantes erlebt. War mit meinem Schurken in einer der wasser bc inis unterwegs und wir waren keine minute drin bekommt unser tank einen lvl up und peng weg war er... mittem im fight und ohne vorwarnung, mit glück ham wir die anderen biester noch erledigen können ^^ 

Aber schon genial die grp zu leaven nach lvl up... ich wünsche diesem spieler alles gut damit er sich vlt bei anderen leuten ein ticket einfängt. 


Ansonsten muss ich sagen habe ich nur positive dinge erlebt XD


----------



## Snee (10. Oktober 2011)

Manchmal sind die Lootgötter echt gut zu mir... Am Wochenende gemeinsam mit Tankkollege und meinem Hunter Zul Aman reingekommen. Timerun wurde angefragt und von allen klar begrüßt. Da ein DD direkt die erste Pat versehentlich gepullt hat, kamen nach unter 60 Sekunden in der Ini direkt die ersten Flames vom Heiler und dem anderen DD. Die Mobgruppen, Bosse, Mobgruppen, Bosse etc. lagen alle recht flott, aber trotzdem konnten die beiden Nörgler nicht unterlassen, a) auf den DD (Mage) der die Patrouille gepullt hat rumzuhacken und b) sich über den langsamen Verlauf und die vergebene timerun-Möglichkeit zu beschweren...

Timerun wurde mit gut 3 Minuten auf der Uhr geschafft! Sowohl der Mage als auch die Meckerfraktion hatten Bedarf auf das Mount. Tank und ich hatten es schon... kurz uns im TS abgesprochen, beide Bedarf gewürfelt, ich habs Mount gewonnen, GZ der Mitwürfler kassiert, um den Bären dann dem Mage zu übergeben. Der hat sich gefreut wie ein Schneekönig :-) Die Meckerfraktion konnte meine Chat-Nachricht "Viel Spaß mit dem Bären, Mage" nichts anfangen, so dass wir ohne jegliche Flamereien dann die Ini beendet haben. Der Mage hatte zum Glück mit dem Anlegen des Bären gewartet... wenn da auf einmal die Erfolgsnachricht aufgeploppt wäre, dann hätten wir uns vermutlich nen neuen Heiler und DD suchen müssen ;-) 

@JOT: du darfst jederzeit die Gruppe verlassen, ohne ein Ticket zu kassieren... ist nicht die feine Art, keine Frage. Aber genau solche Tickets sind u.a. ein Grund, warum man bei - ich sag mal "echten" Spielproblemen - grundsätzlich Wartezeiten von über einer Stunde in Kauf nehmen muss.


----------



## Tomratz (10. Oktober 2011)

Ursusarctos schrieb:


> Hi
> Ich spiele erst seit 1 1/2 Jahren WOW, zudem arbeite ich "auf Montage" und kann daher nur etwa 7 bis 8 Tage im Monat spielen.
> Daher kann ich keine festen Raidzeiten einhalten, und bin notgedrungen meist Solo unterwegs.
> Wenn ich mal 14 Tage nicht spielen konnte, bin ich natürlich nicht sofort in hochform, es schwankt daher meine Spielstärke, so das ich mal stärker und mal schwächer spiele.
> ...



Ich weiss, es ist eine Wiederholung einer immer wieder gebrauchten Antwort, aber es ist auch eine Wahrheit.

Such dir eine nette Gilde, es gibt auf jedem Server sogenannte "Fungilden", die nicht nur darauf aus sind, dass ihre Leute bestmöglich equipped sind und alle Feuerlande Bosse auf HC gelegt haben.

In einer solchen Gilde findet man immer mal Leute, die einen in Inis mitschleppen und sowohl Bosserklärungen geben als auch Tipps zu Ausrüstung, Verzauberung und Sockelung geben. 

Da läuft das mit dem Lernen so nebenher, nimmt also nicht soooo viel Zeit weg.

Vielleicht schaffst du dir auch noch ein Headset an (solltest du noch keines haben, die Dinger sind für unter 10 Euro zu kriegen) und kannst dir dann die Erklärungen sogar direkt während des Spielens geben lassen, ohne langes getippe im Gruppenchat oder Flüster.

Bei uns in der Gilde funktioniert das wunderbar und ich kann mir nicht vostellen dass wir die einzigen sind.


----------



## Fremder123 (10. Oktober 2011)

Was auch (nicht) lustig ist: Wenn der anwesende Jäger im Bosskampf vergisst den Aspekt des Geparden auszumachen und auch auf Hinweise im Chat nicht reagiert... mehrfach. Wipe inc., auch in "normalen" Heros.^^


----------



## Snee (10. Oktober 2011)

Aspekt des Rudels betrifft die Gruppe - Gepard nur den Jäger selber *Klugscheißermodus aus*


----------



## J_0_T (10. Oktober 2011)

Snee schrieb:


> @JOT: du darfst jederzeit die Gruppe verlassen, ohne ein Ticket zu kassieren... ist nicht die feine Art, keine Frage. Aber genau solche Tickets sind u.a. ein Grund, warum man bei - ich sag mal "echten" Spielproblemen - grundsätzlich Wartezeiten von über einer Stunde in Kauf nehmen muss.



Ich weiß, war ja auch nur ein spruch von mir. Is halb schon ärgerlich die grp zu leaven wenn man 2 grp zu je 3-4 mobs in der grp noch zu erledigen hat ohne tank. Wobei ich sagen muss, bei wichtigen problemen sind die betreffenden tickets schon recht fix in bearbeitung. Hatte mich aber in der zweiten ini beruhigt und hatte die Kuh in der dose auch nicht mehr so in erinnerung^^

Wünsche ihn nur alles gut und das er für immer solche leute wie er bekommt XD


Aber das ist off-topic im momend.


----------



## Fremder123 (10. Oktober 2011)

Snee schrieb:


> Aspekt des Rudels betrifft die Gruppe - Gepard nur den Jäger selber *Klugscheißermodus aus*


Richtig, mea culpa. Ich meinte jenen mit dem "weißen Tiger-Symbol", der bei erlittenem Schaden benommen macht.


----------



## TheGui (10. Oktober 2011)

Ursusarctos schrieb:


> Nur wenn ich *40 *min auf einen Dungeon warte und dann evtl. sofort wegen meines Gears rausgeworfen werde, ist das sehr frustrierend.



Zeit zum informieren nutzen?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomratz (10. Oktober 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> Zeit zum informieren nutzen?




Kein schlechter Vorschlag, wenn er aber ein genauso grosser DAU (dümmster anzunehmender User) wie ich ist, kriegt er es sicher nicht hin, gleichzeitig die Guides zu lesen und auf den Dungeonfinder zu achten, dadurch verpasst er möglicherweise eine Dungeoneinladung und wartet noch länger.

Andererseits, wenn er noch länger wartet, hat er noch mehr Gelegenheit, was zu lernen hrrr, hrrr


----------



## Bandit 1 (10. Oktober 2011)

Tomratz schrieb:


> Der Tank hat dann mit den Worten "mindestens zwei von euch müssten mal lernen Damage zu machen und sich zu bewegen" die Gruppe verlassen.
> 
> 
> 
> Im Recount sah das dann so aus, dass ich (ja ist auch nicht soooo viel) 14k gemacht hatte, dann folgte der Tank mit 7k und die beiden "Super-DD) hatten rd. 4 und 3 K, und das mit um einiges besserem Equip als mein kleiner Magiertwink.



1. Ich kann den Tank verstehen bei dem Schaden.

2. Ein Rätsel wie man das schafft. Ich mache mit Autohit 6 K und der Jäger mit Autoschuß und Pet an der Bosspuppe 9-10 K. 
	Solche "Spieler" sollen sich echt mal Hello Kitty online ansehen, bei WOW sind sie falsch.
	Ich bin kein Damagefanatiker, aber 4 und 3 K ? Das ist ein Witz.

3. Habe ich selbst noch nie erlebt. Ich lese sowas immer nur hier im Forum.


----------



## Fremder123 (10. Oktober 2011)

Tomratz schrieb:


> Ich weiss, es ist eine Wiederholung einer immer wieder gebrauchten Antwort, aber es ist auch eine Wahrheit.
> 
> Such dir eine nette Gilde, es gibt auf jedem Server sogenannte "Fungilden"


Hör bloß auf mit Fungilden.^^ Das weckt nur böse Erinnerungen an meine WoW-Anfangszeit. Ich stolperte mit meinem Paladin noch frischfröhlich unwissend durch die Welt und geriet an eben eine dieser Fungilden. Resultat: Kaum mal wer online, wenn doch dann herrschte eisiges Schweigen im Chat (wurde teils nichtmal auf ein Hallo reagiert... gildenintern). Wenn man mal ne Frage zu Fähigkeit xy hatte kam - nichts. Nee, also dann lieber eine Gilde mit Spielern, die auch am Endspiel interessiert sind. Da gehts vielleicht hier und da rauher - weil progressorientiert - zu, aber sowas wie damals will ich auch nicht wieder erleben.



Tomratz schrieb:


> Kein schlechter Vorschlag, wenn er aber ein genauso grosser DAU (dümmster anzunehmender User) wie ich ist, kriegt er es sicher nicht hin, gleichzeitig die Guides zu lesen und auf den Dungeonfinder zu achten, dadurch verpasst er möglicherweise eine Dungeoneinladung und wartet noch länger.
> 
> Andererseits, wenn er noch länger wartet, hat er noch mehr Gelegenheit, was zu lernen hrrr, hrrr


Stell die Option im Soundmenü ein, dass der WoW-Sound auch bei minimiertem WoW zu hören ist. Dann drehst die Boxen etwas auf und kannst seelenruhig im Inet/ Guides surfen. Das trompetenartige (mir fällt kein besseres Wort ein) "HmHmHmmmmm" bei Invite hörst so auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Littletall (10. Oktober 2011)

Zu Gilden:

Ich habe früher mal geraidet, aber das ist mir jetzt zuviel. Also habe ich mir bewusst eine Gilde ausgesucht, die zwei volle Stammgruppen hat, mich aber als Ersatzspieler angeboten (das wurde auch schon genutzt).

Fazit: Die Gilde ist immer gut besucht, die Leute reagieren auf einen und es ist gerade megaspannend, welche Gruppe wohl Raggi zuerst down hat.


----------



## Figetftw! (10. Oktober 2011)

Bibbie schrieb:


> Man bist Du "imba" das DU denen zum Bärchen verholfen hast....



danke 
ich weiss


----------



## nomorezam (10. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab ja auch gedacht: so was passiert nur anderen... Ja ne. Leider nicht.

Zeit: Irgendwann heute Vormittag.
Ort: Zul Aman
Protagonisten: Ich (Heil  Schamane), Vergelter Pala, Tank Pala.
Die beiden Pala eine Gilde von Gorg***

Najut. Die Gruppe zieht an. Schaden sieht gut aus die erste Pat wurde nicht gepullt (!!!), schnell hoch zum Adlerboss.
Auf dem Weg merke ich schon daß der Tank ziemlich gut was auf die Fresse bekommt. Nichts was "Oh Shit-Buttons" gefordert hätte aber es war schon deutlich. Trotz, oder vllt wegen, knapp 200k Life.

Auf zum Bärchenboss. Wieder keine Pat gepullt, doch an der Treppe hab ich nen Megalag bei der 4er-grp. Scheisse Wipe. Ok, entschuldigt und zum Boss.
... Hat der Kerl, also der Tank, Heilung in sich aufgesogen. So was hatte ich lange nicht mehr erleben dürfen mit Tanks die 200k auf´m Konto hatten. Nach dem Bossfight, ich stand da mit 17k hps bei rd 10% Overheal, der Vergelter auf einmal: "Heal, hast du DD-Spec? Dann heil ich." Ich so bei mir: "Hallo? 17k, keiner Tot und dann so was?"

Nach 2 Sätzen Nicklichkeiten stand ich wieder vor der Gildenbank in OG.

Ok. Mal Arsenal angeworfen. Der Tank stand mit stolzen 6 PvP-Items da, keine Gürtelschnalle, 5 unverzauberte Items. Nix reforged (Obwohl ich da nicht weiß ob das im PvP irgendwie sinn macht). Der Vergelter ebenso mit PvP-Equip, dieses aber verzaubert und gesockelt.

Später... leider viel zu spät, wanderte mein Blick zu einem einsamen, verlorenen Postit welches sich vom Monitor gelöst hatte. Ich drehte es um und darauf stand: FERIEN! Bleib Cool

Schöne Grüße auf diesem Weg an die beiden Helden von Gorg****. Ihr seid die Größten


----------



## Tomratz (11. Oktober 2011)

Bandit schrieb:


> 1. Ich kann den Tank verstehen bei dem Schaden.
> 
> 2. Ein Rätsel wie man das schafft. Ich mache mit Autohit 6 K und der Jäger mit Autoschuß und Pet an der Bosspuppe 9-10 K.
> Solche "Spieler" sollen sich echt mal Hello Kitty online ansehen, bei WOW sind sie falsch.
> ...



Ich konnte den Tank durchaus auch verstehen, für mich wars halt blöd, ich hätt Throngus gern gelegt. Der arme Heiler tat mir leid, zwei solche Spacken an der Backe zu haben.



Fremder123 schrieb:


> *1. *Hör bloß auf mit Fungilden.^^ Das weckt nur böse Erinnerungen an meine WoW-Anfangszeit. Ich stolperte mit meinem Paladin noch frischfröhlich unwissend durch die Welt und geriet an eben eine dieser Fungilden. Resultat: Kaum mal wer online, wenn doch dann herrschte eisiges Schweigen im Chat (wurde teils nichtmal auf ein Hallo reagiert... gildenintern). Wenn man mal ne Frage zu Fähigkeit xy hatte kam - nichts. Nee, also dann lieber eine Gilde mit Spielern, die auch am Endspiel interessiert sind. Da gehts vielleicht hier und da rauher - weil progressorientiert - zu, aber sowas wie damals will ich auch nicht wieder erleben.
> 
> 
> *2. *Stell die Option im Soundmenü ein, dass der WoW-Sound auch bei minimiertem WoW zu hören ist. Dann drehst die Boxen etwas auf und kannst seelenruhig im Inet/ Guides surfen. Das trompetenartige (mir fällt kein besseres Wort ein) "HmHmHmmmmm" bei Invite hörst so auf jeden Fall.



zu 1. Da hast du echt Pech gehabt, tut mir leid für dich. Ich würde unsere Gilde durchaus als Fungilde bezeichnen, auch wenn wir die Ambition zum Raiden haben (leider herrscht bei uns totaler Tankmangel und auch die Heiler sind dünn gesät, weshalb ich praktisch immer einen Slot im Raid habe). Es sind auch immer paar Leute on und sogar im TS, so dass Fragen direkt beantwortet werden oder zumindest geholfen wird. Als Beispiel möchte ich nur nennen, dass Gestern unser Gildenleiter im TS angekündigt hat, dass er eine völlig neue Spielerin (level 10 Mage) in die Gilde aufnehmen will. Auf die Frage warum er das tut kam die für uns nachvollziehbare Antwort "weil wir alle mal klein angefangen haben und froh über Hilfe waren".

zu 2. Danke für den Hinweis, da kann auch ein DAU wie ich was mit anfangen, werd ich gleich umsetzen.


Jetzt noch kurz zum Topic, Randomgruppen:

Es war eigentlich ein Gildenrun in eine Zul Ini geplant, damit ich die auch mal von innen seh (mit meinem Heiler hab ich mich bisher immer gedrückt). Also eine Gruppe zusammen gestellt, wobei ein DD-Slot frei war.

Getankt hat unser Maintank mit seinem DK-Twinktank (reicht völlig für Zul)
Geheilt hat einer unserer Dudus
DD waren ich mit dem Mage und ein Shadow aus der Gilde

Dazu kam dann per Trottellotto ein Pala, der gleich als Begrüßung nach dem Timerun verlangte.
Da ich noch nie dort war, hat unser Tank erstmal gebremst und gesagt, wir würden es versuchen, versprechen könne er aber nichts.

Na ja, der erste Boss war kein Problem, beim zweiten meinte unser lieber Randompala dann, er müsse die Mobs pullen, während mir der Tank noch ne kleine Erklärung gab -> Wipe -> Pala verlässt die Gruppe. Er hatte im übrigen schon vorher die eine oder andere Mobgruppe selbständig gepullt.

Wieder reingelaufen, neuen DD (wieder ein Pala) und die Ini locker durchgezogen. Der neue Pala wusste genau was er zu tun hatte, pullte nicht und es war ein schöner Run, bei dem ich sogar beim Endboss einen neuen Hut für meinen Mage bekam.

Hätte der erste Pala nicht einfach gepullt, hätten wir den Timerun übrigens locker schaffen können, die Erklärungen für mich liefen alle über TS, so dass kaum Verzögerungen stattfanden.

Na ja, machen wir den Timerun halt demnächst komplett Gildenintern, dann weiss ich wenigstens dass der Bär mir gehört


----------



## Fremder123 (11. Oktober 2011)

Gestern Abend Zul Gurub mit meinem Heilpala, noch fix die letzten Marken diese Woche holen. Der Ladebildschirm ist kaum verschwunden, da flamed der DK-DD (ILevel 360) auch schon den Tank (Krieger), dass 160k Life doch arg wenig wären für ZG. Ich fragte darauf den DK, ob er den Tank heilen müsse. Er verneinte und wünschte mir viel Spaß dabei. Ich meinte, dass ich den haben werde. Im Übrigen hatte der Tank 180k, keine Ahnung was Freund Todesritter (diese Klasse zieht komische Leute an, kann man sagen was man will) da gesehen hat - und jener hatte im Übrigen auch nicht gerade FL Hero-Zeugs an, harmlos ausgedrückt. Resultat: Ini zügig durchgezogen und der Tank musste auch in den Bosskämpfen trotz etlicher blauer Items fast nur mit Flamme geheilt werden, während die DDs ordentlich aufs Maul bekamen (standen irgendwo drin, unterbrachen nicht etc.).

Zwischenstand im Recount für Heilung bekommen:
1. Tank 3 Millionen
2. DK 1 Million

Soviel dazu. Hab den Tank dann auch angeflüstert und ihm gesagt, er solle sich auf solch Gequatsche nix machen und dass er gut zu heilen wäre. Er ließ sich aber eh nicht aus der Ruhe bringen und verwies auf Skill > Equip. Guter Mann, guter Run, Ini probemlos abgeschlossen.

Danach auf Heilschamanen-Twink umgeloggt und normale hero angemeldet für Gerechtigkeitspunkte. Ich fand mich in den Schwarzfelshöhlen direkt bei Karsh Stahlbieger wieder, dieser war bereits tot. Ok, was solls, nehm ich halt wenigstens die 70 TP mit. Dann schwante mir, warum der andere Heiler gegangen war. Hexer machte Druck, er müsse in 9 Minuten weg (ich liebe Leute die sich trotz Zeitmangel für Inis anmelden), Tank ließ sich hetzen und pullte neben den Gruppen auf dem Abstieg zu Bella gleich noch die patroullierenden Elementare. Noch ehe ich schreiben konnte was der Mist soll waren Tank und der 1. DD tot, danach ich. Wieder rein, leicht verärgert. Unten vor dem Eingang zu Bella das Gleiche nochmal!!! Linke Gruppe gepullt, Elementar-Pat kommt, 2 Meteore sausen neben dem anderen Gedöns auf uns nieder, nächster Wipe.

Tief durchatmen, wieder rein. Diesmal gleich zu Bella, gibt schließlich auch noch 77 GP. Ich frosche den rechten Hund, Tank springt vor, pullt den anderen kleinen! Bella stürmt auf mich zu und jagt mich durch die halbe Ini bevor der Tank sich mal ihrer annimmt. Zieht sie wieder in den Raum, haut den anderen Hund aus dem Frosch und verliert trotzdem immer wieder die Aggro von Bella an mich (den Heiler!!). Kein DD geht auf Bella, alles schlägt auf die beiden kleinen Hunde ein die aber auch nicht down gehen. Der Raum füllt sich mit Lavapfützen, Tank kippt schließlich um, danach ich. Mit 70% Haltbarkeit verließ ich innerlich kochend, aber ohne Flames die Gruppe.

Fazit wie schon die letzten Tage: Nicht immer sind die gefürchteten Zuls ach so schlimm, derzeit lauert das Grauen immer öfter in den eigentlich so leichten Anfangs-Heros.^^


----------



## Valdrasiala (11. Oktober 2011)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Der Ladebildschirm ist kaum verschwunden, da flamed der DK-DD (ILevel 360) auch schon den Tank (Krieger), dass 160k Life doch arg wenig wären für ZG. Ich fragte darauf den DK, ob er den Tank heilen müsse. Er verneinte und wünschte mir viel Spaß dabei.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Es sind Ferien... 
1.) Never play on Patchday!
2.) Never play on holiday!


----------



## Fremder123 (11. Oktober 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Es sind Ferien...
> 1.) Never play on Patchday!
> 2.) Never play on holiday!


Och doch, ich denke schon. Sonst würde es diesen interessanten Thread ja gar nicht geben und das wär schon irgendwie schade drum. ;P


----------



## Valdrasiala (11. Oktober 2011)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Och doch, ich denke schon. Sonst würde es diesen interessanten Thread ja gar nicht geben und das wär schon irgendwie schade drum. ;P



Hm stimmt. Naja, ein wenig, wir sind alle kleine Masochisten.
Wie gestern in BF10, der kleine Frostmagier mit seinen 4-5k DPS und sein Freund der Hexer mit 7-8k DPS. Beide kamen kurz zum Sammelpunkt bei der Augenphase und liefen sofort wieder in "Sicherheit", um schnell die Gruppe zu wipen, wenn sie nicht in den Voidzones starben. Klar, dass diese zwei zusätzlichen Augen (zusätzlich zu den Augen auf den Tanks) die Gruppe auslöschen.
Nachdem das zweimal passierte und die Lernresistenz mehr oder weniger in schriftlicher Form festgelegt war, haben wir dann noch 2 andere Spieler eingeladen und den Boss gelegt.

In meinem Kopf war nur noch ein Problem: Wie schaffe ich als Magier 4k DPS? Also umgeloggt auf den Magier, Bosspuppe anvisiert und Pet draufgeschickt. Zauberstab ausgepackt und ab dafür. 1,5k-2k DPS. OK, Zauberstab reicht also nicht. 
Nur Frostblitz gezaubert. Keine Proccs genutzt - 5k DPS. Zu viel. Also Arsenal geguckt und Magier gesucht. Okay, "ausreichende Trefferwertung" war ein Fremdwort bei dem, obwohl das Itemlevel mit 355 zu Buche schlug.

Irgendwie verrückt, möchte wissen, wie sich so jemand in ZG/ZA schlägt, wo man auch noch so abnorme Dinge machen wuß wie Gegnerwechsel etc...


----------



## Bismark72 (11. Oktober 2011)

Wo sind denn jetzt schon wieder Ferien? Die sind doch grad erst um... ?


Gestern mit meinem Main und meiner Frau Ihr Twink für Zul angemeldet, sie darf grad mal rein vom Equip her. Naja, was soll's... Der Tank beim ersten Boss "Da muss mehr Schaden kommen" - und das bezog sich auf alle DDs, nicht nur auf meine Frau, die für das Equip eigentlich guten Schaden gemacht hat.
Nach dem Satz war der erste DD afk und später dc, haben ihn dann irgendwann rausgevotet. Neuer DD, neuer Boss, gleicher Spruch: "Da muss mehr Schaden kommen".
"Boah, das ist kein Raid, der Schaden reicht!" - DD verlässt die Gruppe.

Der Tank hat uns versichert, dass er das nicht böse meinte - und er hatte ja Recht. Jedenfalls gab es einen neuen DD, und wir haben die Ini zuende gespielt, wie es sich gehört. 

Aber ganz schön empfindlich manche Leute.


----------



## Snee (11. Oktober 2011)

Ich mag rnd-Gruppen nach Mitternacht... gestern blieb nen Dudu in der Ini stehen und tippte nur Aua in den Chat... auf die Frage was denn los sei antwortete der Spieler, dass er/sie sich gerade Creme ins Auge versehentlich geschmiert hat und es nun brennt... war insgesamt eine sehr unterhaltsame, wenn auch nicht ganz wipefreie zul-ini :-)


----------



## Valdrasiala (11. Oktober 2011)

Bismark72 schrieb:


> Wo sind denn jetzt schon wieder Ferien? Die sind doch grad erst um... ?



http://www.ferienkalender.com/ferien/herbstferien.htm


----------



## Doofkatze (11. Oktober 2011)

Meine Tanks sockeln Ausdauer wenn überhaupt nur noch als Mischsteine. 160k unbuffed sind mehr als genug als DK. Mein Bärchen hat auch immerhin rund 160k buffed (der übrigens super durch die Zul Instanzen kommt).

Cata ist nicht auf Ausdauer ausgelegt. Die Heiler haben schlichtweg nicht das Mana, um Ausdauer only Sockler zu heilen. So geschehen gestern.

Krieger Tank. 200k TP. Ich meine 5 Ausdauersteine gesehen zu haben.

Unser Druidenheiler beherrscht das ganze eigentlich recht gut. 123k TP, 123k Mana bei 353er Gear. Das geht schon in Ordnung^^

11k HPS overall jedoch war doch recht "unentspannt". 3 oder 4 mal sind wir gestorben, der Tank zündete genau EINMAL irgendwas, zumindest lt. unserem Heiler. Ansonsten nahm er Schaden ohne Ende.

Auf CC wollte er offensichtlich partout verzichten. Wer nicht nach 3 Sekunden CCt hatte (also noch schneller als der Tank an der Gruppe stand (Schurken CC kam zu spät, da er vorsprintete...)) oder während unser Jäger gerade werfen wollte, wurde gepullt. Da mein Hexer Fear immer noch einen Pull auslöst, bin ich nicht gerade der beste Charakter als "pre-CCer". Unterbrechungen? Unser latentierter Schurke kam auf 2-3 Unterbrechungen, meine Axtwürfe bzw. Hund-Unterbrechungen kamen auch mal öfter durch, der Tank machte NICHTS!

Kurz nach Beginn der Instanz haben wir ihn gefragt, ob er das TS joinen wollte, weil wir eben noch nicht hundertprozentig in ZA arbeiten, worauf dann geantwortet wurde, das er noch "zu kaputt für TS" wäre.
Wieso muss man es uns dann so schwer machen? Und wieder dauerte der "kurze" ZA Besuch 2 Stunden...


----------



## Hosenschisser (11. Oktober 2011)

Ich muß ganz ehrlich sagen, wenn ich noch ne fixe Ini machen will, hab ich auch nicht unbedingt Lust in ein TS mit wildfremden Leuten zu gehen und mir ihr Gelaber (nicht negativ) anzuhören.


----------



## SilentLightofTirion (11. Oktober 2011)

Littletall schrieb:


> Ok, der Thread verkommt wieder zur Diskutiererei.
> 
> Ich berichte von meinen Gruppen in den Zandalari Dungeons.
> 
> ...



Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich mich unbeliebt mache, aber glaub der 1. Tank war ich. Auch wenn es nicht meine Art ist, war ich net super drauf an dem Tag und nach dem Wipe wollte ich die Gruppe nicht weiter belasten und hab Ini-Gänge für diesen Tag aufgegeben. Sollte ich dieser gewesen sein, so entschuldige ich mich nochmal im nachhinein.


----------



## Littletall (11. Oktober 2011)

SilentLightofTirion schrieb:


> Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich mich unbeliebt mache, aber glaub der 1. Tank war ich. Auch wenn es nicht meine Art ist, war ich net super drauf an dem Tag und nach dem Wipe wollte ich die Gruppe nicht weiter belasten und hab Ini-Gänge für diesen Tag aufgegeben. Sollte ich dieser gewesen sein, so entschuldige ich mich nochmal im nachhinein.



Hm, aber der erste Wipe in ZA war ja Pech und hatte gar nichts mit Versagen der Gruppe zu tun. Naja, wenn du wirklich dieser Tank warst, Entschuldigung angenommen. Ich finds nur nett, wenn man vor dem Leave ein paar Worte sagt.


----------



## SilentLightofTirion (11. Oktober 2011)

Littletall schrieb:


> Hm, aber der erste Wipe in ZA war ja Pech und hatte gar nichts mit Versagen der Gruppe zu tun. Naja, wenn du wirklich dieser Tank warst, Entschuldigung angenommen. Ich finds nur nett, wenn man vor dem Leave ein paar Worte sagt.


Joa weiß war bissle ungünstig, aber bin schon relativ unentspannt rein, bzw. sehr unkonzentriert . Und auf ne Diskussion wollte ich mich net einlassen in dem Moment. Wie gesagt hab mich sogar danach ausgeloggt und auf die Couch gelegt .
Müsstest mal schaun ob Tirion in deinem Realmpool liegt. Aber der Zeitpunkt + Beschreibung treffen relativ gut zusammen .


----------



## Littletall (11. Oktober 2011)

SilentLightofTirion schrieb:


> Joa weiß war bissle ungünstig, aber bin schon relativ unentspannt rein, bzw. sehr unkonzentriert . Und auf ne Diskussion wollte ich mich net einlassen in dem Moment. Wie gesagt hab mich sogar danach ausgeloggt und auf die Couch gelegt .
> Müsstest mal schaun ob Tirion in deinem Realmpool liegt. Aber der Zeitpunkt + Beschreibung treffen relativ gut zusammen .



Ich bin von Area 52 und bin Heilig-Priester, war zusammen mit einem Magier drin. Hihi, da sieht man mal, wie sich MIssverständnisse aufklären lassen durch einen Forum Thread.

Der DK, der danach kam, war aber echt ätzend. Einfach geleavt, weil niemand Recount posten wollte. Wieso hat er es dann nicht selbst installiert?


----------



## Tomratz (12. Oktober 2011)

Littletall schrieb:


> Der DK, der danach kam, war aber echt ätzend. Einfach geleavt, weil niemand Recount posten wollte. Wieso hat er es dann nicht selbst installiert?



Weil er gerne wollte, dass jemand anderer ihn beweihräuchert?  

Ich hab Recount auch immer laufen, aber bei mir geht es in der Hauptsache darum, zu sehen, wo ich für mich persönlich noch was verbessern kann. In zweiter Linie schau ich natürlich auch mal auf den Damage der anderen DD, wenn ich dann sehe, dass gut ausgerüstete DD nur 5-6k DpS fahren, mach ich mir dann meine Gedanken, ob es sich lohnt, mit solchen Leuten weiter durch die Ini zu eiern.

Das soll jetzt nicht heissen dass ich der Imbaroxxorprospieler mit Ultradamage bin (je nach Movementlastigkeit gehts auch bei mir mal bis 9-10 K runter, Durchschnitt sind gerade mal 12-14K), aber 7-9K sollte jeder halbwegs für Heroinis geeignete DD schon bringen.


----------



## Bismark72 (12. Oktober 2011)

SilentLightofTirion schrieb:


> Müsstest mal schaun ob Tirion in deinem Realmpool liegt.


Ist ja unglaublich, bei den gefühlten drei Hordlern die es auf Tirion gibt einen hier zu treffen... *keksrüberreich*

Ansonsten...wieso hat NRW so späte Herbstferien?  

Und zum Topic: gestern keine Zeit für Random-Inis, war Raid, erst Feuerlande, dann BWL, dürfte man die Tiers addieren hätte ich gestern T14 bekommen. Erst die T12-Mütze, dann die T2-Mütze. Die muss einfach sein für's Heil-Equip.


----------



## Doofkatze (12. Oktober 2011)

Ich hätte auch kein Problem damit, wenn es gar keine Herbstferien gäbe... :-)

Ansonsten ist die richtige Antwort natürlich: Sind bei uns in NRW die Sommerferien schon vorbei??

Recount läuft bei mir als DD immer.

Ich bin nunmal ne Datenkrake.

Das geht soweit, das ich zwischenzeitlich auf Heilung umschalte. Wird mir der Wert dort zu hoch (während mein genommener Schaden nicht gerade niedrig ist), muss ich deutlich mehr aufpassen, cce Mobs, um den (Random)heiler zu entlasten, achte auch als Hexer genauer auf Unterbrechungen.


----------



## Fremder123 (12. Oktober 2011)

Tomratz schrieb:


> Ich hab Recount auch immer laufen, aber bei mir geht es in der Hauptsache darum, zu sehen, wo ich für mich persönlich noch was verbessern kann.


Recount ist auch abseits des Schadensmeters ein hervorragendes Analysetool und ich würde um alles in der Welt nicht darauf verzichten. Zum einen natürlich um zu schauen, warum der andere Jäger/ Magier/ Hexer verdammt nochmal mehr Schaden macht als man selbst. Zum anderen selbst im Raid sehr nützlich, z.B. wenn unklar ist warum der Tank jetzt so schnell umgekippt ist. Recount auf "Tode" umstellen und voila, es zeigt den Verlauf wann der Tank von was für wieviel getroffen wurde und wieviel gegengeheilt wurde. Schon kann man seine Schlüsse daraus ziehen. Oder der 2er Bonus, welcher Mana wiedergibt. Ist der wirklich gut? Mal schauen! Recount auf Mana bekommen umgestellt und nachgeschaut. Sind nur 2 Beispiele von vielen, aber ich finde dass dieses Addon all die Jahre massiv unterschätzt wird. Vielleicht sollte man die Funktion rausnehmen, dass man die Werte in Chats posten kann, das hat viel kaputtgemacht und würde einiges abmildern.


----------



## Tomratz (12. Oktober 2011)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Recount ist auch abseits des Schadensmeters ein hervorragendes Analysetool und ich würde um alles in der Welt nicht darauf verzichten. Zum einen natürlich um zu schauen, warum der andere Jäger/ Magier/ Hexer verdammt nochmal mehr Schaden macht als man selbst. Zum anderen selbst im Raid sehr nützlich, z.B. wenn unklar ist warum der Tank jetzt so schnell umgekippt ist. Recount auf "Tode" umstellen und voila, es zeigt den Verlauf wann der Tank von was für wieviel getroffen wurde und wieviel gegengeheilt wurde. Schon kann man seine Schlüsse daraus ziehen. Oder der 2er Bonus, welcher Mana wiedergibt. Ist der wirklich gut? Mal schauen! Recount auf Mana bekommen umgestellt und nachgeschaut. Sind nur 2 Beispiele von vielen, aber ich finde dass dieses Addon all die Jahre massiv unterschätzt wird. *Vielleicht sollte man die Funktion rausnehmen, dass man die Werte in Chats posten kann*, das hat viel kaputtgemacht und würde einiges abmildern.



/unterschreib.

Es ist leider wirklich so, dass Recount zu einem reinen E-P...meter verkommen ist, die wirklich hilfreichen Dinge interessieren die wenigsten


----------



## Stevesteel (12. Oktober 2011)

Hatte gestern auch nen lustigen Run.
Mechanar nh
Kriegertank, Priesterheiler, Magier, Schurke und ich als Jäger mit.
Gleich am Eingang Wipe, da der Krieger reinstürmte, alle Adds kamen und natürlich die kleinen Netherviecher ohne Ende 
herbeigerufen wurden und explodierten.
Habe dann geschrieben, daß man die auch in kleineren Gruppen pullen kann, sprich die Humanoiden ohne die großen Roboter.
Der Tank meinte, nein, das geht nicht.
Daraufhin habe ich bei passender Gelegenheit die linke Mobgruppe ohne Roboter gepullt, siehe da, es ging 
Einmal noch ein Wipe, weil der Tank bei Sepethrea in die 4er (oder ists sogar ne 5er?) Mobgruppe reinstürmte und sie dabei mitpullte.
Alles in allem aber ein recht entspannter Run.


----------



## Manaori (12. Oktober 2011)

Naja, teilweise ist es aber auch praktisch, dass man im Chat posten kann.. im Raid, so Sachen wie: Wie kommt es, dass xy 25 Mal dispellt hat und yz nur einmal? Warum zur Hölle unterbricht der Tank dreimal so viel wie der dafür eingeteilte DD? Da ists schon besser, wenn man dsa posten kann, damit man einen Beweis hat... es werden einem ja trotz Beweis gerne haltlose Behauptungen unterstellt u.u


----------



## SilentLightofTirion (12. Oktober 2011)

Bismark72 schrieb:


> Ist ja unglaublich, bei den gefühlten drei Hordlern die es auf Tirion gibt einen hier zu treffen... *keksrüberreich*
> 
> Ansonsten...wieso hat NRW so späte Herbstferien?
> 
> Und zum Topic: gestern keine Zeit für Random-Inis, war Raid, erst Feuerlande, dann BWL, dürfte man die Tiers addieren hätte ich gestern T14 bekommen. Erst die T12-Mütze, dann die T2-Mütze. Die muss einfach sein für's Heil-Equip.



*Keks mampf* Danke.

Ich habe Recount auch mal deinstalliert, aber musste feststellen, dass es mir vor allem im Raid fehlt. Einfach um meinen eigenen Stand gegenüber den anderen zu sehen oder eben über seinen plötzlichen Tod zu schauen (oh Melee Hit von Raggi, bitte Tank vorne in der Reihe bleiben ). Alleine auch die Analyse vom eigenen Schaden zu sehen (Wieviel kritet nun was und wieviel % vom Gesamtschaden macht der Spell etc.)


Gestern mal wieder mitm Schami Heal noch schnell Zul-Aman gemacht um die letzten 140 Punkte voll zu machen und da passierte es doch mir auch zum ersten mal, wovon alle hier reden: Mage: "Timerun?". Tank antwortete lässig: "Wenn der Schaden stimmt kein Problem." Bis wir beim 1. Boss stehen, schaue ich nun doch auf Recount und siehe da, Mage schlechtester DD mit 9k DPS. Supi und damit will er Timerun schaffen???????. Naja 1. Boss lag, 1. Trashgruppe vorm Bären. Mage pullt noch die Pat dazu und verlässt die Gruppe. Was soll das? Haben die Leute net mal die Einsicht, dass wenn sie Timerun wollen, auch selber was dazu beitragen müssen und net nur hoffen, dass noch 2 DDs dabei sind, die 30k DPS fahren und ihnen das Mount überlassen????
Naja, neuer DD kam und locker flockig ohne Timerun fertig gespielt. Btw, hab erst 2mal mit meinen 9 Chars den Timerun geschafft und noch nicht den Bären, trotzdem frage ich nicht nachm Timerun sondern lasse es einfach geschehen. Entweder es passt oder ich spiel die Ini fertig. Wichtigestes ist nur, dass der Run in Ruhe abläuft, ohne Flame etc.


----------



## Nisbo (12. Oktober 2011)

Die beiden letzten ZA/ZG inis gestern die waren ein Traum, meine Freundin wollte noch das Cap voll haben und ich hatte mit meinem palaTank auch noch viele Punkte offen, also rein, ZA kam, keine Ansage wegen Timerun aber die Mobs vielen nur so um und der Heiler hatte auch lange weile da er sich als Pala sogar am DMG beteiligte. Keiner pullte außer mir, keiner hat Mobs geaddet und den Timed auch ohne Ansage geschafft, meine Freundin sich über den Bären gefreut. Danach wurd eich dann leichtsinnig, habe die Gruppe vorm 5. Boss gemarkt, kam auch 1 mal das CC und dann der Pull von mir, nur dumm das der Heiler zum 1. Boss gelaufen war um den Beutel zu holen, aber mit Handauflegen hat es auch so geklappt. 

Aber wieder gelernt, die Minimap nicht aus den Augen lassen ^^

Lob kam am Ende von allen Seiten genau wie anschließend in ZG. 
OK da hab eich beim Endboss vergessen zu sagen das das Add 2 Ketten aufmachen soll, so hatten wir dann nachher etwas mehr Geister, aber als PalaTank sind diese ja gut zu kontrollieren.

Wenn ich da an die ganzen Runs vorher denke die ich mit meinem Hunter gemacht habe wird mir ganz flau im Magen, vor allem wenn dann ein 346er unverzauberter/sockelter DK Tank auf einen 350er ungesockelten unverzauberten PvP Healer stößt. Ein graus und der Tank hat auch nur durch das Handauflegen vom DD Pala den ersten Boss überlebt beim 2. try

Als DD kann ich es ja noch verstehen wenn man da mit etwas schlechteren Gear reingeht aber als Heal/Tank habe ich mir sowas nie getraut.
OK Kopf/Schulter VZ kann man ja noch verstehen wenn man die nicht hat wegen dem Ruf aber beim Rest sollte man doch zumindest als Tank/Heal etwas mehr achten.

Aber gibt auch durchaus Tanks die aus dem EQ was sie haben sehr viel rausholen.
Hatte da auch mal einen Pala gelobt der die Gruppe vorm 2. Boss in ZA alle zusammen gemacht hat aber auch nur 34x Gear hatte (verzaubert und gesockelt) und dabei nicht viel gefressen hat. er sagte nur ganz trocken "Ich habe doch CDs ^^"

Zusammenfassend kann ich wieder mal sagen das man als DD doch ein sehr ruhiges Leben in den Inis hat, Tank ist auch nett nur auf Heal habe ich einfach keinen Bock mehr im Moment.


----------



## Bismark72 (12. Oktober 2011)

Haste ne gute Grp ist die Rolle des Heilers die entspannteste, besteht die Gruppe aus Gurken haste richtig Stress, und bist am Ende auch noch Schuld wenn's nicht klappt.


----------



## Tomratz (12. Oktober 2011)

Bismark72 schrieb:


> Haste ne gute Grp ist die Rolle des Heilers die entspannteste, besteht die Gruppe aus Gurken haste richtig Stress, und bist am Ende auch noch Schuld wenn's nicht klappt.




/aus vollem Herzen sign.

Ist mit der Grund, warum meine Heilpriesterin die Zul Inis noch nie von innen gesehen hat, da geh ich lieber mit meinem Mage rein, baller meine 5 Knopf Rota durch und gut is.


----------



## Bismark72 (12. Oktober 2011)

5 Knöpfe? Da ist dann aber schon Tisch stellen und der Ruhestein mit drin, oder?  

Ich heile lieber. Meine kleine Shadowpriest ist Feuerlande equipt, und trotz des Heilens im DD-Equip ist mir noch keine Gruppe untergekommen, die nicht zu heilen gewesen wäre. Man hat aber relativ zügig ne Gruppe und gute Chancen auf einen stressfreien Run. Als DD hat man IMMER zu tun, und das Tanken mag ich nicht in Randomgruppen. Da macht ja eh jeder was er will.


----------



## OMGStranger (12. Oktober 2011)

Bismark72 schrieb:


> Haste ne gute Grp ist die Rolle des Heilers die entspannteste, besteht die Gruppe aus Gurken haste richtig Stress, und bist am Ende auch noch Schuld wenn's nicht klappt.



Wenn die andern 4 gut sind, ist es ausser du bist die Gurke sowieso immer entspannt


----------



## sensêij1988 (12. Oktober 2011)

Grade mal auf dem PTR Endzeit getestet




schön knackig einige Bosse

aber erstaunlich was alleine schon die Spielweise ausmacht 2 full t12 heiler haben es nicht gebacken bekommen zu heilen dann kamm nen dudu mit nen ilvl durschnitt von 350 und hatt alles problemlos geklappt gabs zwar nooch 2 wipes weil einmal keiner den einen Boss kannte ich und beim Endboss noch nicht das richtige Timing für die mir zu geteilte Aufgabe hatte


----------



## Tomratz (12. Oktober 2011)

Bismark72 schrieb:


> 5 Knöpfe? Da ist dann aber schon Tisch stellen und der Ruhestein mit drin, oder?




Ui, mit den zweieen komm ich ja sogar auf noch mehr  

-Arkanschlag, (vorher arkane Macht, Spiegelbilder), Manaedelstein, Hervorrufung, Arkane Geschosse, evtl. Zeitkrümmung, Arkanschlag, das sind schon acht, wenn jetzt Tisch, Manapot und Ruhestein noch dazukommen, sind das ja elf Knöpfe, was ein Stress  

Vorher hatte ich nur Arkanschlag, Arkane Macht, Spiegelbilder, Arkane Geschosse und Hervorrufung gezählt.


----------



## Littletall (12. Oktober 2011)

Zu dem DK mit Recount-Post:

Ich hab Recount auch analysiert, aber der kam so schon rüber wie: Wenn wir jetzt posten, flamt er alle DD. Also hab ich schlichtweg geflunkert, dass ich das nicht hab.

Ich benutz das auch gern, hauptsächlich um meinen Overheal anzusehen (den ich gern so niedrig wie möglich halten will).

@ Silent of Light

Dann kannst du nicht mein Tank gewesen sein, wenn du Horde spielst. Ich bin nämlich auf Seiten der Allianz unterwegs.


----------



## Tomratz (12. Oktober 2011)

Overheal interessiert mich eigentlich hauptsächlich im Raid, in 5er Inis ist das nicht so wichtig, solange die Gruppe überlebt.

Gestern mal wieder mit dem Mage in Vashjir gewesen.

Von CC hielt der Tank recht wenig, auch wenn teilweise der Schaden in der Gruppe doch schön heftig war.
Um den Heiler bissi zu entlasten, hab ich dann selbständig die Mobs CC't, von denen ich glaubte, dass sie
das brauchen können.

Es wurde sich dann auch meistens daran gehalten, den Mob im CC zu lassen und schon war alles viel entspannter.

Insgesamt ein Run ohne besondere Vorkommnisse, leider auch ohne für mich brauchbaren Loot.


----------



## Littletall (12. Oktober 2011)

Tomratz schrieb:


> Overheal interessiert mich eigentlich hauptsächlich im Raid, in 5er Inis ist das nicht so wichtig, solange die Gruppe überlebt.



Deswegen guck ich mir Recount in 5er Dungeons auch fast nie an ^^ Ist aber ganz interessant, sich mal die Leute nach dem Dungeon anzusehen oder eben praktisch fürs Fehlerfinden in Raids (aber die Unterbrecher in 5er Inis guck ich gern an, das kann interessant werden).


----------



## SilentLightofTirion (12. Oktober 2011)

Littletall schrieb:


> Zu dem DK mit Recount-Post:
> 
> Ich hab Recount auch analysiert, aber der kam so schon rüber wie: Wenn wir jetzt posten, flamt er alle DD. Also hab ich schlichtweg geflunkert, dass ich das nicht hab.
> 
> ...



Schade, dann hab ich mich umsonst geoutet ^^'. Aber das mit Priester und Mage hatte trotzdem gepasst.


----------



## bully444 (13. Oktober 2011)

Gestern ZG mit Duduheal:
erster invite Ladebildschirm => tot
ganze Grp lag tot bei den Fischen hinter dem kleinen Altar beim ersten Boss.
Ich bedankte mich mal höflich.

Nochmal rein zum ersten Boss. 
Ich seh, dass der erste DD in der grünen Suppe steht => er bekommt einen HOT bleibt stehn stirbt...
2ter DD (noch in der ersten Fase das selbe) ich rezz den 2ten damit zumindest ein wenig dmg da bleibt.

Lauffase kommt die 2 lebenden DDs laufen zwar vor den Strahlen davon aber ohne auf das Labyrinth zu achten => nicht heilbar => tot

Der Tank hat dann mit mir den Boss gelegt... Darauf hab ich mich verabschiedet und hab geleaved....

Zweiter invite: 
wieder ZG
Gruppe eher mittelmäßig palatank hat trotz ganz gutem equip extrem schaden gefressen kA wieso normal krigt der pala LB und ab und an mal ein verjüngen, aber den musst ich mit HB und mühe obenhalten
1 wipe beim katzenboss
1 wipe beim endboss... check recount 2k hps mehr als bei anderen ZG runs... naja... aber durch


----------



## Tomratz (14. Oktober 2011)

Vor dem Raid mit dem Main (Holypriest) hab ich mit meinem Magetwink noch dailies in den Feuerlanden gemacht und nebenbei natürlich den Dungeonfinder laufen lassen.

Der Invite kam relativ schnell (ca. 5 Minuten) und im Ladebildschirm tauchte Vortexgipfel auf, m.E. die leichteste Cataini.

Kaum war der Ladebalken fertig und ich hatte schnell meine Buffs verteilt, rennt der DK-Tank auch schon in die erste Gruppe und pullt alles.

Draufgebolzt wie blöd, der erste Mob fällt, der zweite auch, der DK auch  , danach hatte ich natürlich die Aggro und so fielen wir alle recht schnell um.

Frage vom Tank "Heal?", Antwort vom Heiler "man sollte schon auf den Heiler warten".

Darauf kam vom Tank, "im Raid muss auch jeder sehen, dass er hinterher kommt", möchte mal wissen, mit wem *der* raiden will, mit der Einstellung.

Na ja, wir kamen zum ersten Boss und haben den auch ziemlich zügig gelegt. Lootverteilung und die Nachricht "XY" (ja, es war der Tank) hat die Gruppe verlassen. Dolle Show, wahrscheinlich ist nicht gedroppt was er wollte.

Nach drei Minuten warten im Dungeonfinder hat sich unser Zwergen-DD-Krieger entschlossen umzuskillen und die Rolle des Tanks übernommen, DD war dann gleich gefunden.

Weiter gings, flott aber nicht überhastet und der Drache musste sich auch ziemlich schnell unseren Angriffen beugen.

Beim Endboss ist es halt sehr praktisch ein Mage zu sein. Schön die statische Aufladung ignoriert und in dem Moment, wenn er den Erdungsschild aufgebaut hat, in die richtige Richtung geblinzelt, fäddisch  

Er lag dann auch flockig im Dreck und wir haben uns freundlich voneinander verabschiedet.


Im Raid Abends durfte mein kleines Priesterlein miterleben wie wir Shannox umgenietet haben


----------



## Surai (15. Oktober 2011)

Manchmal frage ich mich echt was in einigen Leuten vorgeht.
Eben versucht mit meinem Level 23 twink Schami, Verlies run gehabt. 1. Tank war ein Krieger mit Waffen specc der kein Wort gesagt hat und der null Aggro hatte. Nach mehrmaligen drauf ansprechen und bitten hat er dann auch endlich die Gruppe verlassen. Dannach einen Pala als "Tank" gehabt. Natürlich mit einigen Erbstücken, und Vergelter Skillung. Wir zum ersten Boss, er die adds am Pullen die vorm Boss stehen. Natürlich kommt der Boss angelaufen und greift den Heal an. Anstatt dann mal zu versuchen die Aggro vom Heal wegzubekommen, beschwert er sich das alle anderen den Boss gepullt hätten und leavt die Gruppe.
Echt mir vergeht an den Low Inis immer mehr der Spaß, wenn ich sehe das Leute sich als Tanks anmelden obwohl sie nen DD Spec haben, und sich dann auch noch beschweren keine Aggro halten zu können.
Naja wenigstens gibts ordentliche ZA und ZG runs mit meinem Main. Hab da wenigstens sehr oft Glück mit den Gruppen


----------



## Fumika (15. Oktober 2011)

Die Woche noch n paar runs fürn random Beutel und Punkte gemacht.

ZG : Sind so dann los pew Insekten pullt ab über die Brücke. Schurke springt Dolchfächer spammend in die 4-5 teile rein (okay die machen ja jetz ned so viel Schaden) geht noch halb drauf dabei oh je na ja.
 	Pulle die 2 Schlangenwächter vorm ersten Boss zum Giftkessel. Alles wunderbar Schurke stirbt durch den Atem den mann ohne die Brühe im kessel halt kaum überlebt.
 	Ka wie der das hinbekommen hatt als dd steht mann eh hinter denen aber okay (er war dennoch erster im dmg).

Und nu das higlight will mich grad Axt und Schildschwingend auf dem Boss werfen
...
...
...
Kommt vom Schurken :	1mom apotheke 
Ich so überlget hä Apotheke ? schau heal an ob der vl so heißen tut (mann weis es ja nicht ;P )
Fehlanzeige ich so im chat wie Apotheke was meinst du jetz ?
...
Stille ^^ nach halbe min frag ich so der will mich doch jetz nur verscheißern oder ?
der Heiler >_<

ploppt kickvote auf bevor ich ja tippen konnte war er raus xDD

Und ich noch so das war doch jetz n Scherz sowas hey xD Leute gibts.


----------



## Lorasheliza (15. Oktober 2011)

Bei uns werden die ZA random immer öfter versemmelt weil die DD's keinen wirklichen Schaden machen,

Lorasheliza.


----------



## Schnatti (16. Oktober 2011)

@Fumika...immer wenn ich deinen Avatar seh möcht ich dich knu~ddeln Vivi ist so süüüüüüüüüß *quitschschrei*

was mir zur Zeit mehrfach aufgefallen ist, in Scholo springen die Leute wie die Lemminge durch die Löcher im Boden zu äh dem Knochenboss Blutrippe und sterben weil zuviele von den Adds angehopst kommen. Auf anfrage kommt dann "Das ist schneller" ja aber selbst wenn man nicht stirbt muss man auf normalem Wege zurück und die notwendigen Adds killen ...ich verstehs nich
Lemminge -.-*


----------



## Bibbie (16. Oktober 2011)

Es stimmt wirklich das die low Level Inis immer weniger Spass machen...es pult, wer pullen will, Tanks sind da auch nicht immer Tanks, Heiler nicht immer Heiler...wenn ich dann noch höre:"man ey, is doch nur ne low Ini", platzt mir der Kragen! Denn ne low Ini isses nur, wenn ich mit nem grossen Char da rein gehe.

In den Heros erlebt man auch immer dasselbe: der Tank leavt nach Boss xy, weil scheinbar nicht das droppte, was er wollte. DD gehen einfach raus usw.

Aber ein nette Erlebnisse hatte ich auch:


Ich hab seit vorgestern oder so meine Schurkin mal wieder  ausgekramt und wollte sie nun ausrüsten. Also nochmal ordentlich Guides zum Schurken gelesen, Glyphen rein (die richtigen^^), gesockelt und verzaubert was ich so hatte und umgeschmiedet. Hilfe dabei hatte ich von einem sehr netten Schurkenkollegen, der zufällig ebenfalls gerade auf den Realm getranst ist, wie ich.
Dann ging es los erst einmal non hero; für hero fehlten da noch Punkte.
Es ging soweit alles gut und mein Schden wurd auch immer mehr. /(Also imba bin ich noch immer nich, aber ich üb ja noch^^)

Dann traute ich mich in die ersten Heros. Dabei fiel mir ein, das ich, wenn Todesmine kommt, bestimmt den Schredder da bedienen muss...
Nun ich hatte Glück und die Ini kam noch nich ;-)
Als sie kam habe ich es gleich gesagt und erklärt, das ich die inis ansonsten aber kenne...ich fand mich dann in sw wieder...
Ich meldete mich wieder random an und es kam die Todesminen... *bibber*

Wieder gab ich es bekannt und fragte gleich nach, ob ich mich deshalb wieder in sw wiederfinden würde^^
Der Tank und auch der Rest der Gruppe war aber sehr nett. Er meinte er würde keinen wegen Unwissenheit kicken, höchstens wegen arroganz. Das gefiel mir...muss ich ja mal sagen. Das hat man doch selten.

Beim ersten Mal gab es einen wipe, es kamen Adds nach oben durch. Beim zweiten Mal hatte ich kapiert wie es geht und es lief einwandfrei.
Ich war doch sehr erleichtert das ich es nun hinter mir hatte ;-)

Wenn dies einer aus der Gruppe liest:
danke Euch nochmals für die Geduld!!


----------



## Cantharion (16. Oktober 2011)

Bibbie schrieb:


> Es stimmt wirklich das die low Level Inis immer weniger Spass machen...es pult, wer pullen will, Tanks sind da auch nicht immer Tanks, Heiler nicht immer Heiler...wenn ich dann noch höre:"man ey, is doch nur ne low Ini", platzt mir der Kragen! Denn ne low Ini isses nur, wenn ich mit nem grossen Char da rein gehe.


Die inis vor 85 sind, gerade bei gutem gear (accgebunden, gladi), eben einfach.
Auf die Werte des heutigen gears und die neuen Talente wurden sie nicht ausgelegt (z.B. Utgarde Keep ist nicht auf full Gladi mit ca 2k dps ausgelegt).

P.S. hatte gerade jemand der geschrieben hat "mom Staubsaugen" UM 11UHR NACHTS?!?!


----------



## LoveThisGame (16. Oktober 2011)

das ist nicht nur heute so, war schon zu wotlk zeiten so das instanzen im low lvl bereich teils keinen tank brauchten erinner mich an einen kloster friedhof run mit 2 hexern, 1 hunter, 1 mage und irgend nem heal. der heiler hat einfach die pets geheilt und alle die bisschen aggro hatten da drin is auch nen stoffi ohne weiteres gegenzuheilen, versuch das mal im endgame nen stoffi mit 3 mobs am hintern am leben zu halten, 2 hits evtl bekommste noch gegengeheilt beim 3. is er down !!!

wenn die beteiligten leut skill haben geht das recht locker flockig. das is echt manchma die bessere variante als irgend nen ahnungslosen tank zu haben der net mal 1 mob tanken kann auf dem lvl !!!

edit: das war noch pre dungeonbrowser zeiten !


----------



## Fumika (17. Oktober 2011)

Schnatti schrieb:


> @Fumika...immer wenn ich deinen Avatar seh möcht ich dich knu~ddeln Vivi ist so süüüüüüüüüß *quitschschrei*



Danke ^^
geht echt nix über Vivi ;P


----------



## Surai (17. Oktober 2011)

Hatte heute ein recht merkwürdiges Erlebniss mit meinem Schami twink in der Teifschwarzen grotte.
Die Gruppe :
-Ele Schami
-Priester als Heal
-Krieger als DD
-Hexer
-und Pala Tank

Jetzt waren der Hexer und der Tank anfangs AFK. Kein Ton von sich gegeben etc. 
Als sich der rest der Gruppe mal durch rang einige kleiner mobs zu killen, bewegten sich auch endlich hexer und pala, nur leider war der Pala beim hexer auf follow.
Nach mehreren ansprechen: Kein Antwort. Nagut Tank kickvote, Hexer wieder Afk. Dann kam uns der Verdacht: BOTS! 
Gleich haben zwei aus der Gruppe ein Ticket geschrieben, und währrend wir auf einen GM warteten dachten wir uns "Los schauen wir mal wie weit wir kommen zu dritt"
Gesagt Getan: Mobs gekillt kamen bis zum 1. Boss den wir auch wunderbar legen konnte. 
Dann kamen auch schon die Antworten vom GM (hätte die echt nicht schon nach 5 min. erwartet  ) Naja ok Hexer kick, neue Gruppe suchen. 
Nach einigen warten sind wir dann zu dritt durch die Ini gerauscht. Haben es wirklich ohne Probleme komplett durch geschafft. 
Zum einen ,Friede Freude Eierkuchen, ini durch, zum anderen die frage: Ist es mittlerweile echt schon möglich die low inis zu dritt zu machen? Keiner von uns war vom Level her höher als 24. Und ich war der einzige mit Erbstücken o_ô
Naja war aber dann ein recht netter Run mit sehr netten Leuten


----------



## Doofkatze (17. Oktober 2011)

Zul Aman mit einem 353er 198k TP Bärchen...Ausschließlich Ausdauer und genauso spielend.

Das erste Mal hat er uns beim ersten Boss gewipt, weil er nicht auf den Heiler geachtet hat und schonmal angefangen hat, während der Heiler noch am Fuß der Treppe war.
Auf dem Weg zum zweiten Boss kam wieder das oom Makro. Als Yell und als Emote. Die Reaktion vom Tank war "ich reagiere nicht auf Emotes..."
Auf dem Weg zum dritten Boss pullte er alleine schonmal den ersten Späher, den er nicht tot bekam und der dann trommelte. Schließlich sprang er von Gruppe zu Gruppe, ignorierte die Späher...Bei der letzten Gruppe schließlich pullte der die gesamte Gruppe ohne CC, nutzte dauerhaft hauen + Prankenhieb, unterbrach wie immer nie, sodass wir schließlich wipten.


----------



## Figetftw! (17. Oktober 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Zul Aman mit einem 353er 198k TP Bärchen...Ausschließlich Ausdauer und genauso spielend.



Genau so sollte man auch spielen...


----------



## tonks09 (17. Oktober 2011)

Figetftw! schrieb:


> Genau so sollte man auch spielen...



Dachte immer Bärchen gehen mittlerweile auf Mischsteine.
Beweglichkeit + Ausdauer oder Beweglicheit + Meisterschaft und so.


----------



## Doofkatze (17. Oktober 2011)

tonks09 schrieb:


> Dachte immer Bärchen gehen mittlerweile auf Mischsteine.
> Beweglichkeit + Ausdauer oder Beweglicheit + Meisterschaft und so.




Ich denke, er meinte den Begriff ausdauernd 

Tanks in Cata sockeln nur noch bedingt Ausdauer. Heiler heilen schließlich immer noch 10000, auch wenn man 500000 Trefferpunkte besitzt. Dieses Addon geht auf Schadenvermeidung.

Man nimmt halt so wesentlich mehr Schaden, da man eben KEINE Ausweichwertung und co sockelt und der Heiler muss entsprechend mehr heilen, zumal der Trefferpunktpool auch größer ist, das es schwierig ist, ihn wieder hochzuziehen.

Als Bärchen gibts 2 Möglichkeiten dazu, Ausdauer ist allerdings keine. Ausweichwertung und/oder Mastery+Beweglichkeit sind die Schlagwörter.


----------



## Littletall (17. Oktober 2011)

Am Samstag abend hab ich meine kleine Schurkin (Gnom..was hab ich mir dabei bloß gedacht) ausgepackt, um genug Punkte zu sammeln für ein besseres Brust-Teil.

Als erste Inze kam der Steinerne Kern.

Meine absolute *ironie* Lieblingsinstanz als Schurke. Ich hab die einfach nicht drauf und nehm einfach einen üblen Schaden jedesmal bei den Trashmobgruppen oder steh zu weit weg, um irgendwas zu machen *seufz* 

Hier hab ich es echt geschafft, mich bestimmt 5mal auf die Fresse zu legen in der Inze. An dieser Stelle ein Dankeschön an den Heiler, der mich immer wieder kommentarlos aufgehoben hat und bei dem ich mich sogar per whisper für die vielen Tode entschuldigt habe (er hat drüber gelacht und gemeint, das kann ja mal vorkommen).

Aber ich frag mich immer noch, wieso ich den Gnomschurken eine gute Idee fand...ich werde vom Schamanentotem verdeckt!


----------



## Fumika (17. Oktober 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Zul Aman mit einem 353er 198k TP Bärchen...Ausschließlich Ausdauer und genauso spielend.




Katze nur nett gemeint... warum wechselst du ned ma den Server und Realmpool ? xD

Ich mein deine Geschichten liest mann hier beinahe täglich.
Und wenn ich da so sehe wie ich meine Punktecap die Woche gemacht hab ohne einen wipe...
mein ich ok mann hatt ma hin und wieder n schwachen heal oder dds die sich in einer inni 3 ma austauschen,
aber is ja ned mehr anzusehen wie du dich da vergewaltigen lässt xD

Ps

Das Kicken mach ich als tank in 80 % der innis auch solo.
Ausnahme manchmal Mages mit guten willen (wo ich den sound von deren kick höhre wenn ich scho kickt habe und dann so etwa 3 sec danach quasi währe der cast dann eh durchgegangen)
Oder halt typen mit son super nervigen addon was jedesma im chat sagt : hab dies und jenes gekickt bla bla.
Kriege dabei jedesma n Hals schreibe das doch auch ned jedesma Oo.


----------



## Valdrasiala (17. Oktober 2011)

Fumika schrieb:


> Oder halt typen mit son super nervigen addon was jedesma im chat sagt : hab dies und jenes gekickt bla bla.
> Kriege dabei jedesma n Hals schreibe das doch auch ned jedesma Oo.



So nervig finde ich es nicht, gerade in Raids teilweise sehr nützlich. Ich habs an und bekenne mcih öffentlich! ;-)


----------



## Tomratz (17. Oktober 2011)

Samstag Abend, nach dem heimkommen noch schnell die Dailies mit meinem Magetwink gemacht, dabei nebenher das Trottellotto laufen lassen.

Irgendwann ploppte der Dungeonfinder auf und ich nahm die "Einladung" an.

Ladebalken zeigte meine absolute Lieblingsini Grim Batol, die hab ich schon mit meinem Heiler hassen gelernt. Nicht dass die besonders schwierig ist, ich hab aber immer wieder das Glück, mit Gruppen zusamen da reingelost zu werden, die es absolut nicht drauf haben.

Na ja, als der Ladebalken zu Ende war, hab ich gesehen dass ich beim Annehmen wohl ein bisschen gepennt hatte, die Gruppe stand zwischen Dragha (die noch lebte) und Erudax, es lagen einige Skelette rum und ich las gerade noch den Rest einer Unterhaltung, die sich wohl um den unfähigen DD drehte, der vor mir in der Gruppe war.

Es ging also Richtung Erudax, was mir durchaus Recht war, für Gerechtigkeitspunkte hab ich keine grosse Verwendung mehr.

Der Tank hatte es offenbar eilig, er pullte gleich ordentlich in die Mobgruppen rein, CC war ihm wohl auch egal. Na ja, draufgebolzt, es reichte auch so, auch wenn der arme Heiler ins schwitzen kam.

Dann standen wir vor Erudax.

Es kam keinerlei Absprache, vielleicht wusste der Tank auch nicht, dass man die Adds slowen kann und dass es Klassen gibt, die das ganz gut drauf haben, wenn der Spieler, der hinter dem Char sitzt, das auch weiss.

Da also keine Absprache stattfand, hab ich erstmal brav mit Schaden gemacht und dann, als die Adds kamen, beide geslowed. Das dass zu Lasten der DpS ging, war mir von vorneherein klar, aber da hätt mal einer motzen sollen.

Da ich im Schaden trotzdem noch an zweiter Stelle stand, fiel es wohl auch niemandem ein, irgendeine Kritik anzubringen.

Das lustige war, als der Boss lag, ploppte der Erfolg auch noch auf, wir hatten es tatsächlich geschafft, dass keine Eier ausgebrütet wurden


----------



## Schdaiff (17. Oktober 2011)

Surai schrieb:


> Zum einen ,Friede Freude Eierkuchen, ini durch, zum anderen die frage: Ist es mittlerweile echt schon möglich die low inis zu dritt zu machen?



Es ist sogar zu 2 möglich, hab ich schon getestet  Allerdings solltest dann doch schon ein zwei Erbstücke haben ....




Littletall schrieb:


> Am Samstag abend hab ich meine kleine Schurkin (Gnom..was hab ich mir dabei bloß gedacht) ausgepackt, um genug Punkte zu sammeln für ein besseres Brust-Teil.



Du bist Gnom, wenn du nicht erster in Toden bist machst du was falsch 



Hab noch ne nette Geschichte von Gestern Nacht... 
War mim Heiler Schami Grim Batol Normal um noch en paar Gerechtigkeitspunkte zu ergatttern... ich weiß nicht obs an der späten Stunde lag oder an was, jedenfalls
kam ne Menge Schaden rein ... lag vlt daran, dass da 2 Nahkämpfer dabei waren... manchmal hatte ich das Gefühl 3 Tanks zu heilen .... Kam noch hinzu , dass ich alles
Gegenheilen musste, da eigentlich nie unterbrochen wurde.... Naja am Ende war ich erster im Unterbrechen 

Naja so ging es mehr schlecht als Recht durch die Ini, in der unster einziger Fernkämpfer (Druide) doch ab und an mit den Adds bei Bossen sehr allein gelassen wurde...
gut dass es Verlangsamungstotem gibt ^^

Obwohl ich mich ein wenig geärgert hab, dass ich eigentlich alles gegenheilen musste und es keinen CC gab ... Naja wenn ich mal gefroscht hatte wurd es regelmäßig übersehen
und wieder aufgemacht .... und wenn nicht dann musste ich die Grp bitten wieder zurückzukommen.... naja denke mal die wollten schnell durch 

Ham zwar alles erdenkliche getan mir das heilen schwer zu machen, aber irgendwie war es doch sehtr witzig, da entspannte Leute .... bis auf mich ich musste ja heilen 

Trotzdem danke für den Run ^^


----------



## Fremder123 (17. Oktober 2011)

Tomratz schrieb:


> Das lustige war, als der Boss lag, ploppte der Erfolg auch noch auf, wir hatten es tatsächlich geschafft, dass keine Eier ausgebrütet wurden


Der Erfolg ist scheinbar buggy. Hab den letztens auch mit meiner Heilschamanin bekommen, obwohl bereits 2 - 3 (!) Welplinge durch die Gegend flogen.


----------



## Tomratz (17. Oktober 2011)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Der Erfolg ist scheinbar buggy. Hab den letztens auch mit meiner Heilschamanin bekommen, obwohl bereits 2 - 3 (!) Welplinge durch die Gegend flogen.



Kann sein dass der Erfolg buggy ist, aber es waren auch keine Welplinge frei gekommen.


----------



## Snee (17. Oktober 2011)

Surai schrieb:


> Manchmal frage ich mich echt was in einigen Leuten vorgeht.
> Eben versucht mit meinem Level 23 twink Schami, Verlies run gehabt. 1. Tank war ein Krieger mit Waffen specc der kein Wort gesagt hat und der null Aggro hatte. Nach mehrmaligen drauf ansprechen und bitten hat er dann auch endlich die Gruppe verlassen. Dannach einen Pala als "Tank" gehabt. Natürlich mit einigen Erbstücken, und Vergelter Skillung. Wir zum ersten Boss, er die adds am Pullen die vorm Boss stehen. Natürlich kommt der Boss angelaufen und greift den Heal an. Anstatt dann mal zu versuchen die Aggro vom Heal wegzubekommen, beschwert er sich das alle anderen den Boss gepullt hätten und leavt die Gruppe.
> Echt mir vergeht an den Low Inis immer mehr der Spaß, wenn ich sehe das Leute sich als Tanks anmelden obwohl sie nen DD Spec haben, und sich dann auch noch beschweren keine Aggro halten zu können.
> Naja wenigstens gibts ordentliche ZA und ZG runs mit meinem Main. Hab da wenigstens sehr oft Glück mit den Gruppen



Bin gestern mit meinem Dudu durch die ersten Inis gezogen. Anmelden als Tank & DD & Heal ist schon was feines. Möchte ihn dauerhaft als Heilerspielen, habe aber Acc-Equip vollständig für beide Skillungen dabei. Da es erst mit 30? duale Skillung gibt, tanke ich im Zweifel auch mit der Wiederherstellungstalente - und das ohne Probleme auf dem Level. Zwischen durch sogar nen "Für nen Wiederherstellungdudu tankst du ganz ordentlich" von nem Heiler bekommen. 

Ich glaube nicht, dass es an der Skillung liegt, wenn Acc-Equip vorhanden ist bei den Inis unter Level30. Genau wie nen Dudu sollte man auch den Krieger antanken lassen, damit sie ne Chance auf Wutaufbau haben. Danach können die DDs machen was sie wollen - die Aggro bleibt beim Tank - egal welcher Specc. Aber wenn Krieger oder Dudu nicht gehauen werden, dann wars das mit der Aggro. Alles was du beschreibst hat nicht unbedingt mit falschem Spec, sondern mit unfähigen Spielern zu tun. Mögliche Probleme durch zu große Equip- und Levelunterschiede dabei nichtmal berücksichtigt.... Und für nen Heiler ist doch so ein run mit einem DD-Tank oder wie in meinem Fall nen Heiler-Tank ne feine Abwechslung. Bei meinen normalen Inis als Heiler mit nem echten Tank inkl. Tankspec schläft man ja ein als Heiler.


----------



## LoveThisGame (17. Oktober 2011)

Surai schrieb:


> Hatte heute ein recht merkwürdiges Erlebniss mit meinem Schami twink in der Teifschwarzen grotte.
> Die Gruppe :
> -Ele Schami
> -Priester als Heal
> ...



ja das ist möglich in bft (tiefschwarze grotte) hab ichs mit meinem kleinen hunter vor ca 1 jahr alleine (!!!) geschafft den schildkröten boss, die tante in der unterwasserhöhle und den dino unter der plattform umzuhauen ! bei den ganzen kultisten oben auf der plattform war aber endstation ! immer fleißig meinen skorpion mit gaabe der naaru auf cd zusätzlich geheilt und nen bischen aggro vorsprung gegeben. der char war damals lvl 23 oder 24. 

vor urzeiten haben wir es auch zu dritt gepackt mit 2 warri und nem priester als heal, nach dem die 2 anderen nach nem wipe beim murloc boss bzw beim trash vor ihm abgehauen sind. war glaube nen mage und nen hunter bin aber nicht mehr sicher is gut und gern 3 jahre her.


----------



## Terrorzapfen (17. Oktober 2011)

nuja, bisher gibts den Rüstungs-Liftup beim Bären (noch) erst ab Level 40. Sprich du hast als Bär nur das an Rüstung mehr, was deine Items bringen. Das dürfte jetzt aber nicht so viel mehr als der Gleichgewichtsdruide sein, da die Katze in dem level die gleichen Sachen anzieht. Schaden machst du jetzt nicht wirklich viel ohne Bewegleichkeit, aber auf die Nuss bekommst du offensichtlich auch nicht unheilbar.


----------



## Littletall (18. Oktober 2011)

Meine Geschichte von gestern ist nicht wirklich eine Random-Gruppen-Geschichte, aber die Situation war einfach zu lustig.

Instanz war Steinerner Kern (nhc), bin mit meinem Waffenkrieger und mein Freund mit seiner Katze reingekommen.

Sicher kennt ihr das Wirbeln vom Waffenkrieger. Jedenfalls, als die Hohepriesterin Azil kurz vorm Abnibbeln war, hat sie sich doch nochmal an den Altar gestellt und ihre Kultisten auf uns gehetzt.

Ich bin dann in die Kultisten rein und hab sie mit dem Wirbel getötet, als Azil meinte, wieder in den Kampf zu schweben...mitten in meine wirbelnde Axt!

Natürlich ist die gute Dame dann mitten in der Luft gestorben und WoW-Leichen fallen irgendwie noch nicht runter.

Dann gabs erst mal Fragezeichen. Hm, wie kommen wir jetzt an den Loot? Sprünge probiert, Fähigkeiten probiert. Sollen wir GM anschreiben?
Tank und Heiler hatten wohl keine Lust auf die ganze Sache und haben sich verabschiedet. Wir übrig gebliebenen DD kamen dann auf die Idee, uns mal raus und wieder reinzuporten und siehe da, Azils Leiche lag jetzt auf dem Boden.

Es ist dann ein Tank-Schwert und eine Nebenhand für Heiler gedroppt. Mein Freund und ich haben uns gefreut fürs 2nd EQ.


----------



## Valdrasiala (18. Oktober 2011)

Gestern abend, der Aufruf im Gildenchat, dass noch Leute für ne HC gesucht werden. Nun, ich hatte Langeweile, brauchte mit dem Heilerchen noch ein paar Punkte, warum nicht, easy going. Dachte ich zumindest. 

Grim Batol ploppte auf. Vier aus der Gilde, ein random-DD, Magier seines Zeichens (und leider Gottes auch noch von meinem eigenen Server aus einer total unbekannten Minigilde). Keine Glyphen, eine etwas merkwürdige Arkan-Skillung, keine Sockel, keine Verzauberung, nix umgeschmiedet, irgendwo bei Itemlevel 340. Naja, wayne, wir hatten Spaß im TS3, sollte er doch mitkommen.
Sagenhafte 3-4k DPS fahrend war Magierlein dann auch dabei, der Kampfrausch wurde beim Trash auf CD genutzt, ich sah des öfteren Blizzards und Eiskreise (wie auch immer der Zauber heißt), dann schaute ich mir mal an, was der Magier zaubert... Als Heiler kann man das ja wunderbar, wenn man Vuhdo nutzt. Arkanschlag, Arkane geschosse, Arkane Geschosse, Pause, Pause, Feuerschlag, Arkanschlag. OK, die Faceroll-Rotation also. Scheinbar keinen Plan vom spielen und von seiner Klasse. Egal, weiter. 

Beim ersten Boss dem Blitz isser nicht ausgewichen, früher war das mal tödlich, heutzutage überlebt man ja jeden scheiss... Schade ;-) Auf jeden Fall fiel der Boss dann. 
Ich hab dann mal zögerlich im Gruppenchat nachgefragt, ob er hier noch Erklärungen bräuchte, aber Stille seinerseits. Na gut, dann halt weiter.

Beim zweiten Boss starb besagtes Magierlein in der Schildphase, war zu erwarten.

Dritter Boss... wie sag ich es... sind Elementare SOOOOOO anziehend, dass man auf die zulaufen muß und damit die Gruppe auslöscht? Scheinbar ja... Also fing ich in meiner stoischen Art an, den Boss zu erklären, es folgte ein "Danke" vom Magier und ein toter Boss. Warum können die Leute nciht zugeben, dass sie neu/unerfahren sind? Es ist weitaus peinlicher, wenn die Gruppe stirbt, nur weil man nicht weiß was man tut als dass man einmal zugibt, dass man Taktiken nicht kennt. Zum Glück waren wir restlichen im TS3, sonst hätte ich das nciht ausgehalten, der Lacheffekt war auf jeden Fall toll.

Letzter Boss nach der Taktikerklärung passte auch alles so mehr oder weniger. Die 3 kleinen Drachenwelplinge nervten mich zwar tierisch beim heilen, zusätzlich blieb der Magier in jedem instabilen Feld stehen, aber ein wenig dispeln hat schon immer Wunder gewirkt.

Ich glaube, heute Nachmittag bekommt der Magier von mir einen Crashkurs in Arkan, das war gestern kaum aushaltbar, sowas darf man nciht auf die Community loslassen...


----------



## Fremder123 (18. Oktober 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Ich glaube, heute Nachmittag bekommt der Magier von mir einen Crashkurs in Arkan, das war gestern kaum aushaltbar, sowas darf man nciht auf die Community loslassen...


Warum nicht? Vielleicht klingt es einfach harmloser als es in Wirklichkeit war, aber besonders schlimm kommt mir das jetzt nicht vor. Ihr wart doch zu 4. mit Gilde und obendrein noch im TS, wen juckt dann ein "5. Rad am Wagen"? Der fehlende Schaden kann in der Regel mühelos ausgeglichen werden und wenn er aus Unkenntnis stirbt, hat er eben Pech. Einzig die Elementare bei Valiona sollten sitzen. Solang er nicht ständig gepullt hat seh ich da eigentlich weniger ein Problem. Ich schreibe zudem immer 1-2 Sätze vor den Bossen, wenn ich merke dass die Leute noch unsicher sind, das kann vielem vorbeugen. Dass Du ihm freiwillig Tipps zur Spielweise geben willst, ist allerdings sehr nett.

Ach ja, da fällt mir auch noch was zu gestern ein, allerdings im positiven Sinn: Meine kleine Worgen-Jägerin (27) war gestern ein paar Mal in der Tiefschwarzen Grotte unterwegs. Beim 2. Run hatten wir einen Pala als Tank und der hat endlich mal wirklich fast alle Trashmobs mitgenommen. Die meisten rasen wie an der Schnur gezogen durch die Inis und schleichen wenn möglich noch überall vorbei, wos nur geht. Und da frage ich mich: Warum? Wir sind doch zum leveln und Erfahrung sammeln in den Instanzen und es gibt massig davon für Trash. Also eine Bitte an alle Lowlevel-Tanks... werft eure 85er-Gewohnheiten über Bord und cleart die Instanzen, dafür sind sie da!^^ Mein Dank geht an den gestrigen Pala, obwohl er freiwillig einen männlichen Draenei spielt *grusel*.


----------



## cataboom (18. Oktober 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Warum können die Leute nciht zugeben, dass sie neu/unerfahren sind?



Weil sie dann gern mal gekickt werden und es Leute gibt die dann in diversen Foren über sie herziehen anstatt ihnen Tipps zu geben.


----------



## campino76 (18. Oktober 2011)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Warum nicht? Vielleicht klingt es einfach harmloser als es in Wirklichkeit war, aber besonders schlimm kommt mir das jetzt nicht vor. Ihr wart doch zu 4. mit Gilde und obendrein noch im TS, wen juckt dann ein "5. Rad am Wagen"? Der fehlende Schaden kann in der Regel mühelos ausgeglichen werden und wenn er aus Unkenntnis stirbt, hat er eben Pech.Instanzen, dafür sind sie da!^^ Mein Dank geht an den gestrigen Pala, obwohl er freiwillig einen männlichen Draenei spielt *grusel*.



Naja, irgendwann gerät er in eine Gruppe, die das nicht soooo locker sieht.. dann wird geflamt und gekickt und der Arme hat keinen Schimmer..


----------



## Stevesteel (18. Oktober 2011)

campino76 schrieb:


> Naja, irgendwann gerät er in eine Gruppe, die das nicht soooo locker sieht.. dann wird geflamt und gekickt und der Arme hat keinen Schimmer..



Das ist ein ewiger Kreislauf, da dann andere Spieler sagen, daß derjenige sich auch vorher über die Instanz informieren kann.
Blizzard selbst bringt ja inGame schon für viele Bosse Erklärungen und Tips.


----------



## Snee (18. Oktober 2011)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Ach ja, da fällt mir auch noch was zu gestern ein, allerdings im positiven Sinn: Meine kleine Worgen-Jägerin (27) war gestern ein paar Mal in der Tiefschwarzen Grotte unterwegs. Beim 2. Run hatten wir einen Pala als Tank und der hat endlich mal wirklich fast alle Trashmobs mitgenommen. Die meisten rasen wie an der Schnur gezogen durch die Inis und schleichen wenn möglich noch überall vorbei, wos nur geht. Und da frage ich mich: Warum? Wir sind doch zum leveln und Erfahrung sammeln in den Instanzen und es gibt massig davon für Trash. Also eine Bitte an alle Lowlevel-Tanks... werft eure 85er-Gewohnheiten über Bord und cleart die Instanzen, dafür sind sie da!^^ Mein Dank geht an den gestrigen Pala, obwohl er freiwillig einen männlichen Draenei spielt *grusel*.



Nen Tank könnte das vermutlich so erklären: wenn ich per Dungeonfinder in eine für mich sehr niedrig eingestufte Instanz komme, dann erhalte ich nicht sooooo wahnsinnig viele Erfahrungspunkte je Mob. Wenn ich nun schnell durch die Ini husche, habe ich durch instant invite bei der nächsten Ini die Chanche eine schwerere und deutlich mehr EP je Mob und besseren Loot zu bekommen. 

Tanks bekommen auch im Lowlevelbereich zumindest auf meinem Serverpool nen instant invite. Rein rechnericht macht es für nen Tank also mehr Sinn bei "grünen" Inis durchzurushen. Oder hab ich nen Denkfehler? Ist nicht sehr "sozial", aber wäre ne logische Erklärung.

Alternativ kann es aber auch sein, dass man ne Ini nach X besuchen einfach nicht mehr sehen will. Ich Level meinen Dudu ausschließlich durch Inis - wenn ich noch einmal den Kloster-Friedhof sehen muss, lauf ich Ammok ;-)


----------



## Fremder123 (18. Oktober 2011)

Snee schrieb:


> Alternativ kann es aber auch sein, dass man ne Ini nach X besuchen einfach nicht mehr sehen will. Ich Level meinen Dudu ausschließlich durch Inis - wenn ich noch einmal den Kloster-Friedhof sehen muss, lauf ich Ammok ;-)


Das mag schon stimmen. Das "Problem" dabei ist die Unterteilung der Instanzen in Abschnitte. Ist zwar nett gemeint für ein Ini-Häppchen zwischendurch, aber wer dutzendfach in dieselbe Klosterabteilung/ BRD-Abschnitt/ Maraudon-Zone geschickt wird, der kann da schon mal irre werden bei. Aber was solls, nützt ja nix und gut XP gibts halt trotzdem.


----------



## Valdrasiala (18. Oktober 2011)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Warum nicht? Vielleicht klingt es einfach harmloser als es in Wirklichkeit war, aber besonders schlimm kommt mir das jetzt nicht vor. Ihr wart doch zu 4. mit Gilde und obendrein noch im TS, wen juckt dann ein "5. Rad am Wagen"? Der fehlende Schaden kann in der Regel mühelos ausgeglichen werden und wenn er aus Unkenntnis stirbt, hat er eben Pech. Einzig die Elementare bei Valiona sollten sitzen. Solang er nicht ständig gepullt hat seh ich da eigentlich weniger ein Problem. Ich schreibe zudem immer 1-2 Sätze vor den Bossen, wenn ich merke dass die Leute noch unsicher sind, das kann vielem vorbeugen. Dass Du ihm freiwillig Tipps zur Spielweise geben willst, ist allerdings sehr nett.



Naja, manchmal hast du das 5. Rad am Wagen aber, welches die Gruppe stört/auslöscht, siehe der Boss mit Valiona. 
Was passiert denn normalerweise, wenn jemand mit einem solchen Unwissen in eine Randomgruppe kommt? Er wird nach kurzer Zeit gekickt, in den alten Heros vielleicht nicht so schnell, in ZA/ZG um so schneller. Wie es dann in den drei kommenden 4.3 Inis ist, mag ich mir gar nicht ausmalen. Und bringen tut es ihm nichts. 

Bin echt gespannt, wie die Reaktion heute Abend ist...


----------



## Bandit 1 (18. Oktober 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Ich glaube, heute Nachmittag bekommt der Magier von mir einen Crashkurs in Arkan, das war gestern kaum aushaltbar, sowas darf man nciht auf die Community loslassen...



Finde ich echt nett von dir. Neulinge haben es in WOW echt Megaschwer weil ja *1.* alle schon mit Level 85 und total IMBA am ersten Tag 
eingeloggt haben und *2.* keiner je zugeben würde das das alles Käse ist und auch sie lernen mussten.

Ja und das mit der Kickerei habe ich nun auch erlebt. Ich habe aus Langeweile einen meiner alten Chars auf 85 gelevelt, ihm nette Sachen
gekauft und bin ein paar Heros gegangen. Ich kriege meine 9-11 K DPS hin, aber andere schafften nur 5-6 K. Und nach 15 Minuten kommen
die ersten Kickvotes auf solche armen Schweine. Nun gut, dachte ich, bald hast du es geschafft. Nach 5 Heros und noch bissl was geschmiedet
kam ich auf die 346 und bin Zul. Ich dachte da spielen ja eher die "Profis". Falsch - da spielen die, die nach dem ersten Boss abhauen weil der
Timerun nix wird... oder weil es ihnen generell zu langsam ging. *Würg*

Ehrlich, mit jedem Tag WOW _(und ich habe nach einer 4 Monatigen Pause nur mal reinschnuppern wollen)_ kriege ich weniger Lust es zu zocken
und verliere immer mehr den Glauben an die Menschheit. Leider gibt es halt immer noch keine Alternative.


----------



## Valdrasiala (18. Oktober 2011)

Bandit schrieb:


> Ehrlich, mit jedem Tag WOW _(und ich habe nach einer 4 Monatigen Pause nur mal reinschnuppern wollen)_ kriege ich weniger Lust es zu zocken
> und verliere immer mehr den Glauben an die Menschheit. Leider gibt es halt immer noch keine Alternative.



Darum gehen fast alle nur noch gildenintern. Ich stimme Dir zu, dass es schlimm ist, aber mit ein paar netten Leuten im TS/Ventrilo/Skype ist alles viel besser!


----------



## Snee (18. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab mir abgewöhnt, das Glas immer nur halbleer zu sehen. Aktuell versuch ich mich als Dudutank in Inis (inzwischen sogar - Level 30 sei dank - mit ner echten Skillung). Immer zum Inibeginn poste ich nen Makro, was darauf hinweist, dass ich Tank-Anfänger bin und um Geduld bitte. Wem es nicht passt kann gehen oder soll mich rauswählen. Klar kann ich mir das als Tank leisten, werden nun einige Sagen. Aber das gleiche kann nach meiner Erfahrung jeder Anfänger zum Iniauftakt einfach mal posten. Was soll denn bitte passieren? Wenn ich per Ausschlusswahl rausgewählt werde, dann ist es das Beste, was einem Anfänger passieren kann: mit solchen Leuten will man keine 30-60 Minuten in ner Instanz verbringen. Wäre eh nur in Beleidigungen und Recount-Flamereien geendet. Meine Erfahrung zeigt aber, dass die Community gar nicht so böse ist, wie sie hier häufig dargestellt wird (zumal man meist eh nur negative Erfahrungen postet... bzw. diese deutlicher in Erinnerung bleiben...). Seit ich angefangen habe mich per Zweizeiler im Chat als Anfänger zu outen, hab ich bislang nicht einmal negatives Feedback bekommen. Man lässt mir ein bissl mehr Zeit als manchmal notwendig zum antanken und bekommt häufig Tipps und Tricks per Chat. 

Problematisch an den Zul Inis sind für mich gar nicht mal die ganzen timerun-Verrückten. In jeder zweiten Zulini stoße ich auf Leute, die sich ausschließlich per PVP-Items so übelst im Equiplevel gepushed haben (ich meine nicht die 1-2-Teile-Fraktion...), dass Sie ohne diese Items vermutlich nichtmal in ne normale heroische Instanz kommen würden. 

@Valdrasiala: einer unser Krieger hat nun 85 erreicht und macht nun direkt erste Hero-Versuche. Ziemlich witzig, wenn nen Tank ca. 30k Leben weniger hat als der Schami, der ihn heilen soll :-) Als Gildengruppe mit TS ne ziemlich witzige Angelegenheit ^^


----------



## Doofkatze (18. Oktober 2011)

Ich denke, ein kleiner Teil liegt auch in der Bedienbarkeit des Dungeonbrowsers.

Seien wir mal ehrlich. Als wir erstmals den Browser aufgemacht haben, sind wir doch recht schnell auf "Start" gegangen. ...spezifische Dungeons und normaler Zufallsdungeon gab es anfangs. Für Zufallsdungeons sogar eine Belohnung. Man kennt sich ja eh nicht aus, also ist es egal, wo man hinkommt.

Das Problem dabei ist aber, das der erste Vorschlag immer das bestmögliche ist.

Hat man also 333er Schnitt im DD-Levelequipment, will aber nun Heiler probieren, ist der erste Vorschlag heroisch. Hat man keinen blassen Schimmer, aber immerhin 358er PvP-Gear (teilweise, also 346er Gear), ist der erste Vorschlag Zul.
Würde nun der erste Vorschlag IMMER nhc Instanzen sein, würde man erst oben rechts anklicken und dann tolle Auswahlmöglichkeiten bekommen...

"ok, nhc ist ja schon haarig...darunter hc Instanzen *augen aufmach...das geht?* und dann..."zzzzzuuuuuuuuuullllll" *krass*"


----------



## Manaori (18. Oktober 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Ich denke, ein kleiner Teil liegt auch in der Bedienbarkeit des Dungeonbrowsers.
> 
> Seien wir mal ehrlich. Als wir erstmals den Browser aufgemacht haben, sind wir doch recht schnell auf "Start" gegangen. ...spezifische Dungeons und normaler Zufallsdungeon gab es anfangs. Für Zufallsdungeons sogar eine Belohnung. Man kennt sich ja eh nicht aus, also ist es egal, wo man hinkommt.
> 
> ...



Ohja, as ist ein Problem ^^Bin so mit meiner Tankadina in ner Zul Ini gelandet.. die ich mich h eute noch weigere zu tanken *grusel*


----------



## Fremder123 (18. Oktober 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Ohja, as ist ein Problem ^^Bin so mit meiner Tankadina in ner Zul Ini gelandet.. die ich mich h eute noch weigere zu tanken *grusel*


Dito, so gehts mir mit meiner noch recht frischen 85er Heilschamanin. Zwar mittlerweile über 360er Equip, aber eben auch durch einige 371er PvP-Teile, wo mir entsprechend Tempo/ Meisterschaft fehlt (ist aber halt schön viel Wille drauf). Da aber hier und da ein paar Punkte gefarmt werden sollen meld ich mich auch ab und zu mit ihr an. Vergesse dabei dann manchmal, die "normalen" heros einzustellen und lande dann schreckerfüllt in Zul, wo ich kreischend wieder die Gruppe verlasse. Das muss ich weder der Gruppe noch mir antun. Mit dem Heilpala kein Ding, dank FL-Equip und jahrelanger Gewohnheit schläft der in jeder 5er fast ein, aber mit der Schamine setz ich mich lieber noch ein wenig auseinander und ordne die Werte. Dann kann Zul von mir aus mal kommen. Der Pala hat zwar auch mit 353 da geheilt, aber mit ihm bin ich geübter als mit Schami.


----------



## cataboom (18. Oktober 2011)

Bandit schrieb:


> und verliere immer mehr den Glauben an die Menschheit.



LOL, wegen WoW verlierst du den Glauben an die Menschheit? Autsch, dann mach lieber mal wieder eine Pause.


----------



## Fordtaurus (18. Oktober 2011)

So nun mal wieder back to Topic.
Da ich mir vorgestern die Cata-Testversion gezogen habe, kann ich endlich mal (wow ganze 2) neue Inis machen. Aber was noch viel wichtiger ist, endlich wieder BGs 

Irgendwann ging dann mein hassbg auf, die Insel der Eroberungen. Mein Main ist Heil/Verstärkerschami, ich war als Heiler drinnen. Naja, wir haben knapp nach Punkten gewonnen, weil ohne anständigen Tank ist Boss killen halt nicht drinn. Dann plopte der Erfolg "Sieg auf der Insel der Verarschung" auf und ich ward happy. 
Aber das wichtigste, und das passt auch zu nem anderen Thema hier im Forum, ich habe das erste mal bewust einen *Trommelwirbel---Scheinwerfergezucke* Tatatatatataaa:  Ja genau liebe Com... ich habe einen multiboxenden Schamanen getroffen.... Okay meistens hat er mich getroffen und zwar mit 4 Flammenschocks gleichzeitig, trotzdem hat es den Gegnenern nix geholfen. Die 2 neuen Inis muss ich sagen, finde ich echt nett gestalltet und bin dort auch schon ein paar mal gewipet, aber alles in allem auch jetzt nicht sooo ultraschwer.

Schwarzfelshölen hatte ich lustiger Weise mit meinem Hexer nen Ex-Gildi als Heiler dabei, welcher auch echt gut geheilt hat mit seinem Priester. Wir haben insgesammt so an die 4 Inis zusammen gemacht. Lief alles tuti, bis zum letzten Run -.- . Wieder Schwarzfelshölen, alle stehen am Anfang. Alle? Nein nicht alle, ein einsamer DD ist für den Rest der Gruppe als in einer anderen Phase angezeigt. Auf die Frage wo er denn bleibe antworte ich,
ich flöge gerade von der Mondlichtung zum Hyjal und sitze auf nem Drachen, wesshalb ich nicht in die Ini porten könne.... naja 1 min später lande ich am Hyjal, gebe schnell die Quest ab und porte zur Ini. Die Gruppe hatte sich mitlerweile schon bis zum ersten Zwischenboss durchgekloppt und ich lief hinterher. Als ich ankam fragte der Tank dann ob alle bereit seien. Nachdem alle bejaten jagte er dann auch schon in die erste Mobgruppe... so schräg rechts auf ca. 2Uhr..... 1 Mob tot, 2er Mob tot, 3er ach du Sche*** Bossadd plus Mobs= Wipe
Glücklicherweise war ein Ele-Schami in der Gruppe welcher reinkarnierte und danach wurden alle gerezzt. 
Kein flame kein nix ausser ein zwei öööhs und ääähhs im Chat. Nach dem nächsten Bereitschaftscheck lag der Boss dann auch schnell und wir zogen weiter. Vorm zweiten Boss standen wir plötzlich ohne Tank da... 
Die Gruppe löste sich langsam auf und das wars dann für mich mit Inis an jenem Abend.



So long 


Ford


----------



## Varaquet (18. Oktober 2011)

Ich frage mich schon gar nicht mehr, was in den Köpfen mancher Leute vorgeht.... sondern setze sie einfach auf Ignore. 

Vor 3 Tagen hatte ich mit meiner Heildruidin samt Gildentank ein " WTF ?? " Erlebnis. 
Da man ja als das "tolle Duo " ja Instant bekommt, standen wir als Blackrocktiefe.
Seufz.
Mal wieder. 
Die DD höflich darauf hingewiesen am Anfang, dem Tank die Aggro zu überlassen, es gibt keine Heilung ( mein Manapool reicht halt nicht für Rush, Run and heal all ). 
Erste " xDDDDD " und " lol nap " tauchten auf. 
Mir schwante Böses.... 
Von da an waren die DD bestrebt, meinem Tank die Aggro zu klauen - irgendwann spottete er nicht mehr ab, wir setzten uns hin und schauten dem andern Druiden, Magier und Jäger zu. 

Ein ironisches " Dann können wir ja auch gehen . " wurde mit massig Flame belohnt. 
" lol , du nubheila findest mit 85 sicha kein raid, dich will keiner haben ! " 
" l2p " 
" so ne dumme kuh, zick net rum, heil lieba ! " 

Und bevor ich auf dieses eloquente Gefasel auch nur vernünftig antworten konnte, stand ich wieder in SW.
" Ihr wurdet aus der Gruppe entfernt." 
Keine 2 Sekunden später war auch mein Tankpartner aus dieser " Roxxortruppe " geflogen.
Einhellig wünschten wir diesen Senfnasen die Pest an den Hals und packten sie auf Ignore.
( Das Ticket lag schon offen vor mir, ich hab es dann aber sein gelassen... Umgeloggt und diese geistig 5jährigen aus meinem Gedächtnis gestrichen. ) 

Ohje. Als ich dann mit meiner Mainhexe wieder online war, kam in der Gilde die Frage auf, wer Lust auf eine Trollini hat. 
Hexlein machte sich ganz klein, denn bisher hat sie sich immer davor gedrückt ( 1 läppischer Punkt hat gefehlt für die Freischaltung ), sie hatte Bammel davor. 
Tank zieht mir erstmal Ohren lang ( wääh... will nich... ), spendiert mir eine Klamotte " los, rein in die Gruppe ! ". 

Was soll ich sagen. 
Sagenhaft. Wir saßen im TS und haben uns amüsiert. 
Wetten abgeschlossen, wer als nächstes stirbt ( hallo Noobfilter  ) und nach 2 Stunden lag dann auch Zanzil. 
Puh. Geschwitzt hab ich die ganze Ini durch, immer drauf bedacht, mich an den Tank zu halten. 
Danke auch hier an den Randompalaheiler, der einige Wipes auf sich genommen hat, um Klein Vara doch noch einen schönen Abend zu gönnen. 
Keine Flames über schlechte DPS, kein Mosern bei Wipes.
Hab mich mehrmals entschuldigt, das ich eine " Bremse " bin . 

" Geister ? Welche Gei....... `? OH ! Oh oh... " 
Grün ist nicht lecker. 
Und Schamanen bringen mir noch ein wenig mehr DPS.
Recount war aus, unser Gildentank hat das dann in die Gruppe gepostet, wo ich erstmal ungläubig geguckt hab. 
Streckenweise 11k  ( Proccs, Trinkets, etc ). 
Eigentlich habe ich mir mit dem Schami ein Rennen um den dritten Platz geliefert *g* 

Und sogar der liebe Zanzil hat mich belohnt : den Stab bekommen und gleich verzaubert ( Machtstrom) . 
Ich habe in der Ini auf vieles gepasst, hab es die Blechdosen aka Plattenträger unter sich auswürfeln lassen, denn deren Repkosten sind höher als meine .


----------



## Tomratz (20. Oktober 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Ich glaube, heute Nachmittag bekommt der Magier von mir einen Crashkurs in Arkan, das war gestern kaum aushaltbar, sowas darf man nciht auf die Community loslassen...




Find ich prima von dir, hoffentlich nimmt er die Ratschläge auch an. Ich war jedenfalls froh, als mein Magetwink 85 wurde und ich direkt jemanden hatte, der mir ein paar Sachen zum Thema Skillung, Steine, VZ und Rota erklärt hat. Der DpS Zuwachs war enorm  

Jetzt zum Topic:

Abgesehen davon, dass ich mich seit Vorgestern mit teilweise massiven Lags rumplage, scheint die Ferienzeit mal wieder viele Superhelden und Spaßvögel hervorzubringen.

1. Beispiel, Vorgestern Grim Batol mit dem Magetwink (der macht aber schon ordentlich Schaden):

Ladebalken ist gerade fertig, ich buffe und stelle einen Tisch auf (hab ich mir angewöhnt, das bissel Mat kostet ja fast nix und die Heiler freuen sich im allgemeinen), schon rennt der Tank (ein Bärchen) wie angestochen in die ersten Mobgruppen (na ja, macht nix, die komischen Buddler halten eh nix aus). Aber jetzt kommts; der Typ rennt weiter, pullt die komplette erste Elitemobgruppe und leaved. Wir haben die Mobs trotzdem weggekloppt, gab zwar zwei Tote, aber was solls. Kam die Ansage vom Heiler "OMG, der Typ ist auch noch von meiner Gilde".

Die Gruppe löste sich dann bei Throngus auf, irgendwie ist es schon traurig, wenn ein DD alleine mehr Schaden macht als seine zwei Konkurrenten (ihr dürft raten, wer der DD mit dem meisten Schaden war "Angebermodus aus"). Selbst der Tank hatte noch ca. 3-4 K mehr als die beiden anderen. Er hat dann geleaved, und nachdem der Heiler auch gegangen war, hab ich mir auch lieber den Deserteurdeduff geholt.

2. Beispiel, Gestern Thron der Gezeiten:

Ich komm in die Ini und die Gruppe steht vor dem ersten Boss. Also hingelaufen, durchgebuffed und Brunnen gestellt. Pull kommt, aber irgendwie kommt kaum Schaden (ich vergass zu erwähnen dass ich da mit der Heilpriesterin drin war). Ich heil mir den Popo wund, zieh ständig Heilaggro und muss hilflos zusehen, wie ein DD nach dem anderen verreckt. Zusammen mit dem Tank hab ich dann noch ne Weile durchgehalten, dann war ich oom und wir lagen im Dreck. Im zweiten Versuch lief es dann beser und der Boss lag.

Zweiter Boss, leichte Probleme (leider auch mit meiner Verbindung) aber er lag ohne Wipe und ohne Tote.

Dann gings zum Endboss. Noch bevor ich den Brunnen hinstellen konnte (ich glaub, den hat sowieso keiner angeklickt) startet der Tank den Event und das Schlachten beginnt. Irgendwie haben die die Mobs in der zweiten Phase überhaupt nicht in den Griff, sprich down bekommen -> Wipe. Reingelaufen, neuer Versuch.
Selbes Problem wie beim ersten Try, die Mobs gingen nicht down, ich krieg mit meinen Spamheilungen (anders gings nicht, kam heftigst Schaden rein, ist wohl keiner aus der schwarzen Brühe rausgelaufen) natürlich Heilaggro und schon war ich ein hübsches Engelein. Solange ich konnte hab ich weitergeheilt und mir dann, auf dem Boden liegend überlegt ob ich die Gruppe leaven soll. Ein DD nach dem anderen haucht sein Leben aus, der Boss hat immer noch 1 Mio. Leben. Dann, als der letzte DD gerade den Löffel abgeben wollte, hat sich der Tintenfisch verzogen und die Ini war geschafft. 

Zu guter Letzt noch ein positiver Bericht, Todesminen mit einer Gruppe, die dort wohl noch nicht oft war (jeder fängt mal an):
Ich mit dem Magetwink im Dungeonfinder, Ladebalken -> DM. Die Gruppe stand schon vor dem Schiff, die ersten Bosse lagen also schon. Rauf aufs Schiff, den Admiral Knurrreisser weggebrazzt und ran gings an Krümel. Vorher noch mal eine Erklärung des Tanks zum Thema Essen, was mir klar machte, hier waren einige vorher noch nicht gewesen. Krümel schmiss wie ein Wilder mit Essen um sich, genutzt hats ihm nichts und wir standen vor dem Endboss.
Hab ich schon gesagt, dass ich den Traumevent hasse?, ich verreck meisten bei den blöden Blitzwirbeln, einmal hab ich mich an dem letzten Wirbel vorbeigeblinzelt und bin prompt im Miniboss gelandet -> instant tot, ich Blödmann  . 
Diesmal war ich nicht der Quotentote, scheinbar gewöhne mich mich langsam an den Event. Der Rest des Events war schnell geschafft und auch die Tochter von van Cleef musste sich uns beugen.

Es war nicht die Supertruppe, aber alle haben zusammen gehalten und die Ini wurde schön zu Ende gespielt, so gehts also auch


----------



## Fremder123 (20. Oktober 2011)

Varaquet schrieb:


> Die DD höflich darauf hingewiesen am Anfang, dem Tank die Aggro zu überlassen, es gibt keine Heilung ( mein Manapool reicht halt nicht für Rush, Run and heal all ).
> Erste " xDDDDD " und " lol nap " tauchten auf.
> Mir schwante Böses....
> Von da an waren die DD bestrebt, meinem Tank die Aggro zu klauen - irgendwann spottete er nicht mehr ab, wir setzten uns hin und schauten dem andern Druiden, Magier und Jäger zu.
> ...


Was bin ich froh über meinen Realmpool (Hinterhalt). Zwar progress- und pvptechnisch weitgehend am Arsch der Welt, aber fast ausschließlich nette Leute, egal welcher Server. Gestern wieder erlebt in Uldaman. Palatank (Forscherliga) wünscht uns als erstes einen netten ruhigen Run... das war schon mal der Himmel auf Erden. Ein DD meinte, er habe gerade erst mit WoW angefangen und es sei seine erste Ini. Er wurde herzlich willkommen geheißen. Sowas ist zwar auch nicht die Regel, aber wilde Flames wie von Varaquet beschrieben hab ich erst 1 - 2mal erlebt, seit es den DF gibt. Und da war der betreffende Flamer auch nicht lang in der Gruppe, so einer hats bei uns schwer. Ich hab zwar schon paarmal überlegt, auf einen erfolgsträchtigeren Server zu wechseln (bin auf nem RP-Server), aber trau mich nicht aus meinem Hinterhalt-Pool raus. Für kein Geld der Welt würde ich die ruhige Kontinuität in den Instanzen gegen solch hirnamputierte Spasten eintauschen, wie sie hier vielfach beschrieben werden.


----------



## Littletall (20. Oktober 2011)

@ Fremder 123

Ich glaub, ich bin auch im Realmpool Hinterhalt (Allianz-Seite, Area 52). Auch wenns manchmal Naps gibt bei uns, so richtig üble Flamer, wie sie hier oft beschrieben werden, sehe ich kaum. Ich wurde bis jetzt auch nur ein einziges Mal aus einer Inze gekickt (und verstehe heute noch nicht, wieso).

Natürlich hab ich hier einige Stories geschrieben, die schlimm waren, aber da war ich noch auf dem Realm Onyxia unterwegs. Zum Glück hab ich im Frühling 2010 den Server gewechselt (wie hab ich es überhaupt 4 Jahre auf Onyxia ausgehalten?)


----------



## Varaquet (20. Oktober 2011)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Was bin ich froh über meinen Realmpool (Hinterhalt). Zwar progress- und pvptechnisch weitgehend am Arsch der Welt, aber fast ausschließlich nette Leute, egal welcher Server. Gestern wieder erlebt in Uldaman. Palatank (Forscherliga) wünscht uns als erstes einen netten ruhigen Run... das war schon mal der Himmel auf Erden. Ein DD meinte, er habe gerade erst mit WoW angefangen und es sei seine erste Ini. Er wurde herzlich willkommen geheißen. Sowas ist zwar auch nicht die Regel, aber wilde Flames wie von Varaquet beschrieben hab ich erst 1 - 2mal erlebt, seit es den DF gibt. Und da war der betreffende Flamer auch nicht lang in der Gruppe, so einer hats bei uns schwer. Ich hab zwar schon paarmal überlegt, auf einen erfolgsträchtigeren Server zu wechseln (bin auf nem RP-Server), aber trau mich nicht aus meinem Hinterhalt-Pool raus. Für kein Geld der Welt würde ich die ruhige Kontinuität in den Instanzen gegen solch hirnamputierte Spasten eintauschen, wie sie hier vielfach beschrieben werden.



Ich erleb es schon oft, das solche Flames kommen. Leider sind die "guten" Gruppen, die lernbereit und Spaß an der Sache ( Wipen ) haben, sehr selten geworden. 

*kurz nachguckt* Ich bin im Realmpool Rache ( Die Nachtwache ), ich freu mich auch immer über Aldorianer. Angenehmes Tempo, keine Flames. Mich bekommt man auch für kein Geld mehr von meinem Server weg 

Aber nun mal b2t : 

Gestern war ich mit meiner Schami im Trottellotto als DD eingetragen ( nein, Klein - Zwergin heilt nicht random, sonst leide ich an vorzeitiger Ergrauung ), na gut in der Wartezeit halt ein wenig nach Erzen gebuddelt. 
35 Minuten später ploppte die Einladung auf, Steinerner Kern sollte es sein. 

Tank : Pala
Heiler : Priester
DD : Schami ( ich ), Jäger, Magier 

Aus den schlechten Erfahrungen gelernt, schaute ich mir unser "Heilerlein" mal genauer an. 1st Specc Shadow, 2nd Diszi, Klamotte : DD. 

Statt einer Begrüßung haute uns der " Imbâdêâth" Priester ein : OGOG hab glei raid, um die Löffel. 
( Der Name war irgendwas mit Death und sehr vielen Sonderzeichen.. ) 
Das... wurde heiter... bis zum ersten Boss gab es nacheinander mehrere Tote, da unser Mister Imba Priester lieber Schaden machte als heilte.
So stand Klein - Zwergi daneben, heilte sich die Finger wund - und bekam Anschiss vom Heiler, warum ich heile. 
*hier knallte der Kopf erstmals Richtung Tischkante - kritisch * 

Der erste Boss lag mit Ach und Krach, hetzte der Priester schon vorneweg : ey lol ned pennen ogog, raid un so !! 

So. Für solche Menschen bin ich nicht tolerant noch macht dieses Verhalten Spaß. 
" Sorry Leute. Aber ein Spiel (!) das eigentlich Spaß (!!!) machen sollte... hier ist für mich Schluß. <Priester>, wenn man eh in 20 Minuten Raid hat, prügelt man seine Twinks nicht durch nonheros im DD Specc und hält u.U. die Gruppe auf. Angenehmen Abend, ich bin R.A.U.S. " 
" lol nap !!! l2p du boon !! " 
bekam ich noch mit, dann hatte ich die Gruppe verlassen und den Roxxorpriester auf die Ignore gesetzt. 
*Kopf meets Tisch zum zweiten Mal - Tisch stirbt *

Story 2 - es geht auch anders !! 

Vortexgipfel 

Meine Schamanin ( ausnahmsweise) als Heiler unterwegs, die letzten Balken zur 84 vollmachen. 
Tank : Bär
DD : Schamane, Jäger, Magier

Unser Bärchen guckt erstmal 2 Minuten in die Gegend, die Zeit nutze ich und stimme mich mit der anderen Totemstellerin ab, Magierlein bufft uns, baut ein Tischchen und die ersten Witzchen kommen .

Unser Bär nimmt dann doch mal Anlauf, zieht die erste Gruppe mit zur zweiten, kassiert 3 Kellen und ist tot. Die Mobs, not amused über meine Heilversuche, zerlegen meine Zwergin feinsäuberlich und dann die DD. 
Kollektives Gelächter und wieder reingelaufen.
Tank angeflüstert, ob das Absicht war ? Nein - er hatte nur 1 Jahr Pause und muss erst wieder Erfahrungen sammeln im Tanken mit seinem Bären. 

Im Gruppenchat dann ein : WoW sucht den Super CC'er ausgerufen - und 1 1/2h puren Spaß gehabt. 
Gebundene Elementare, gefrostete , geschafte und gefroschte Humanoide - nach dem ersten Wipe lief es flüssig und vor allem : spaßig ab. 
Gut der Endboss kapitulierte nicht im ersten Versuch, aber 1 Ankh und einen Massenrezz später lag er dann auch im Dreck.

Dem Bärchen noch ein paar hilfreiche Links gegeben, noch ein bissl gequasselt und uns dann verabschiedet.
Grüße an das Aldor Bärchen Allianz , ich hoffe wir sehn uns mal wieder 

LittleTall :
Meine Hexe wurde mit Level 82 auch schon mal aus einer Instanz gekickt - nur weil ich ehrlich zugegeben habe, diese nicht zu kenne. 
No comment. Nicht weiter drüber aufregen, ich will solchen Rushern nicht im Weg rumstehen, nur weil ich in Hinsicht auf manche Dinge ein Newbie bin ( Bosse o.Ä. ) .

Tante Edith meinte gerade : in ZG wars Jin Do nicht Zanzil  War da noch nicht oft *schäm* 
Trollinis laufen wir nur noch gildenintern, in Hinsicht auf geplante Raids ( Zusammenspiel etc ).
Heroics : mindestens 3 Gildenleute ( Kickmehrheit ).


----------



## Fremder123 (20. Oktober 2011)

Varaquet schrieb:


> " lol nap !!! l2p du boon !! "
> bekam ich noch mit, dann hatte ich die Gruppe verlassen und den Roxxorpriester auf die Ignore gesetzt.
> *Kopf meets Tisch zum zweiten Mal - Tisch stirbt *


Also der Rachepool fällt somit schon mal weg.^^ Aber warum bist DU gegangen? Für solche Schwachmaten gibts die Kickfunktion und die anderen hätten sicher zugestimmt. Jetzt denkt der Horst dass er das weiter so machen kann.



Varaquet schrieb:


> Im Gruppenchat dann ein : WoW sucht den Super CC'er ausgerufen - und 1 1/2h puren Spaß gehabt.
> Gebundene Elementare, gefrostete , geschafte und gefroschte Humanoide - nach dem ersten Wipe lief es flüssig und vor allem : spaßig ab.


Anderthalb Stunden im Vortexgipfel?! Oha, das klingt wie anno Januar 2011. Ein flüssiger Ablauf ist da aber doch was anderes.^^ Aber Hauptsache ihr hattet Spaß dabei, darum gehts schließlich in einem SPIEL.


----------



## Tomratz (20. Oktober 2011)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Anderthalb Stunden im Vortexgipfel?! Oha, das klingt wie anno Januar 2011. Ein flüssiger Ablauf ist da aber doch was anderes.^^ Aber Hauptsache ihr hattet Spaß dabei, darum gehts schließlich in einem SPIEL.



Bei mir hats Gestern auch im Vortexgipfel was länger gedauert, 1 1/2 Stunden waren es allerdings nicht.

Der Tank wollte den Erfolg mit den Bonushöhlen machen und hat sich ständig von diesen Kugeln auf dem Weg zu Altrius durch die Gegend schiessen lassen.

Er hatte gefragt ob uns das was ausmacht und wir hatten nichts dagegen.

Als dann der Erfolg für uns alle aufploppte war das auch was schönes  , aus meiner Gilde kamen sogar Fragen, was das denn für ein Erfolg sei.


----------



## Fremder123 (20. Oktober 2011)

Tomratz schrieb:


> Bei mir hats Gestern auch im Vortexgipfel was länger gedauert, 1 1/2 Stunden waren es allerdings nicht.
> 
> Der Tank wollte den Erfolg mit den Bonushöhlen machen und hat sich ständig von diesen Kugeln auf dem Weg zu Altrius durch die Gegend schiessen lassen.
> 
> ...


Dann ist es aber auch eine planmäßige Verzögerung.^^ Nebenbei... merkwürdiger Erfolgsname, passt nicht wirklich zum Ablauf.


----------



## Varaquet (20. Oktober 2011)

Naja.. kaum einer hat noch den Arsch in der Hose, das zu sagen. 

Und viele DD laufen halt mit gesenktem Kopf mit, wie in einem andern Thread so schön beschrieben. 

Vortex dauerte halt ein wenig länger, weil Vara den Erklär"bär machte, wir geblödelt ( und getrödelt, hihi ) haben.
Keiner hat sich beschwert, im Gegenteil : es kam ein " klassisches" Gefühl auf. 

Solchen Leuten wie den Priestern ( der btw keine Gilde hatte, warum wohl ? ) begegnet früher oder später sein Meister - nämlich dann, wenn er mal richtig ausfallend wird.

Grad eine sehr nette BRD Truppe gehabt - wieder. 
Danke von einer Worgendrui, auch wenns etwas chaotisch war am Schluß.
Gelacht haben wir trotzdem


----------



## Tomratz (21. Oktober 2011)

Nachdem ich Gestern meinen Magetwink ein bisschen zum Umschmiedemeister geschickt hatte (Durch gewonnene und gekaufte Items war ich weit über dem Hitcap bei 18%) wollte ich natürlich ausprobieren, wie sich die Änderungen auf meinen Schaden auswirken, also auf den Knopf fürs Trottellotto gedrück und dann angefangen Dailies zu machen.

Der Ladebildschirm kam, es ging nach Schwarzfels.

Die genaue Gruppenzusammenstellung krieg ich nicht mehr gebacken, jedenfalls waren ein DK-DD und eine Eule dabei, Heiler war ein Shamie, soweit ich weiss.

Der erste Boss war ein richtiggehendes Opfer, ausser der Eule hatte keiner Probleme und er lag ziemlich flott.

Dann zu Corla, vorher brav die Mobs weggebrazzt und jeder suchte sich einen Strahl aus, soweit so gut.
Der Bosskampf begann, plötzlich steht doch ein Add mitten in der Gruppe und das Durcheinander ging los. 
Na ja, irgendwie hab ich überlebt und hab die Gruppe per Massenrezz zurückgeholt. Danach schnell das Add gekillt und dann war auch Corla kein Problem mehr.

Bei Karsh Stahlbieger gings dann bei mir mit ständigen, heftigen Laggs los und ich hab den Kampf die meiste Zeit als Standbild erlebt, trotzdem lag er schnell.

Dem Heiler fehlte noch Bell in seiner Sammlung, also auch schnell zur Hundedame, wo es auf Grund Problemen mit dem CC (ich hatte mal wieder laggs und konnte nicht nachsheepen) einen Wipe gab. Relogg und neuer Versuch, mittendrin wieder die selbe Kacke, ich kam dann aber gerade noch rechtzeitig um Zeitkrümmung zu zünden und gemeinsam mit dem Tank und dem Heiler das Wuffi noch umzuboxen.

Vor dem Endboss dann wieder Probleme mit Laggs und erneuter Relogg.

Dann wollten mir der DK und das Eulchen was von meiner Rota erzählen: "mach Arkanschlag bis ca. 40%, dann Hervorrufung, bla, bla". Als ob ich nicht genau das gemacht hätte, nur kamen meine Casts mit ner Verzögerung von ca. 10 Sekunden, so dass es aussah als würd ich immer wieder mal dumm rumstehen.

Es hat trotzdem zu Platz zwei im P...meter (nach dem DK, der übel Schaden machte) gereicht, weit, weit entfernt vom Eulchen, die trotz meiner Laggprobleme ca. 6K weniger Schaden (auch gesamt, nicht nur DpS) gemacht hatte.

Ich hoff mal, dass ich den Mage heute Abend mal ohne Laggs spielen kann, erst dann kann ich richtig vergleichen, obwohl ich durchaus schon Gestern eine wesentliche Schadenssteigerung vermerken konnte.

Glücklicherweise liefs dann beim Feuerlanderaid mit meiner Heilpriesterin ohne Laggs und DC.


----------



## Nisbo (21. Oktober 2011)

Oh jeee, gestern war wohl TrottelDonnerstag, solche Großmäuler habe ich schon ne Weile nicht mehr gehabt.
Als Tank mit 364er Gear (verzaubert, umgeschmiedet und gesockelt) ZA reingekommen, Gruppe war nach dem 2. Boss gewiped.

Also weiter Richtung Nr 3. Die Gruppe hatte nur Mele DDs und nach dem Torbogen rennt einer davon vor um die ersten Spähe rumzuhauen, addet die nächste Gruppe incl Späher und der Screen wurde voll mit Mobs, hatte noch versucht die einzufangen und wurde dann durch den Kick in Richtung Wand geworfen, aber hätte bei der Masse an Mobs dann wohl eh nicht gereicht trotz aller CDs das wegzuheilen.

Naja ein DD raus und nen Mage kam rein, also die nächste Gruppe auf der Treppe dann schön ins Schaf und einen in Sap gepackt und die beiden Linken dann zuerst umgehauen, naja bis auf das dann einer die Flammenwirker rausgeholt hat und diese schön ihre Casts durchgebracht haben und gleichzeitig von hinten noch einer den Späher aktiviert hatte der da immer lang läuft.

Also alle CDs raus, Heal ist umgefallen, ich dann noch alleine mit einem DD da und wollte noch den letzten Flammenwirker umhauen.
Meinen Hammer hatte ich schon beim letzten Flammenwirker benutzt so war also kein Stun mehr drin da der noch einige Sekunden auf CD war.

Also sind wir dann umgefallen. 
Was passiert ? Der Tank wird mit Fäkalsprache beleidigt. 
Gab ihm dann die Chance das nicht vieleicht doch lieber zurückzunehmen, kann ja mal viel rausrutschen im Eifer des Gefechts aber 
der liebe Her Mage wollte das wohl nicht, also Ticket raus und mich von der Gruppe verabschiedet.

----

Wieder angemeldet und war ja klar das wieder ZA kommt, auch dieses Mal war die Gruppe gewhiped.
Auf die Frage nach "welcher Boss" kam wie immer keine Antwort und fast alle Fragten welcher Boss.
Glaube da hätte ich schon rausgehen sollen.

Also sind wir losgeritten, die Pat unten an der Treppe zum Glück nicht geaddet obwohl einer knapp dran vorbei ist.
Dann Richtung Treppe zum 2. Boss hoch war die Gruppe wohl gewhiped da einer der DDs der vorgerannt war genau in diese 4er Gruppe rein ist.
Also schnell die Mobs an mich gebunden, CDs genutzt wie es sich gehört, das sogar incl Selfheal bei 3 Heilige Kraft da der PalaHeal wohl nicht so schnell war.

Also Treppe hoch bis zum 2. Boss.
Heal sagt mom und ich warte natürlich, naja aber ein Mage muß vor rennen die 4er Gruppe vorm Boss adden und einen in ein Schaf verwandeln.
Soweit ja nicht verkehrt mit dem Sheep wenn da nicht einmal der Pull von ihm wäre und 2. der Heal nicht mom gesagt hatte.

Also schnell die 3 verbleibenden an mich gebunden, wieder mit CDs gearbeitet, incl Handauflegen.
nachgesheept wurde dann nicht und wir sind umgefallen. Flame bla bla im chat von einem WL und vom Heal die Frage was an mom so undeutlich war.

Also alle rein und den Bärenboss umgehauen.
Bei dem Boss regge ich als Heal btw Mana da man nur in der Bärenphase etwas mehr healen muß.
Natürlich meine CDs für die Bärenphase aufgehoben und mir schon gedacht oh jee das wird ja noch was beim 3. Boss.
Sicherheitshalber nochmal geschaut, Rüstungsaura an, TankGear an und auch Tankspecc, trotzdem hat der Heal mit 359er Gear und nur einem nicht verzauberten Gegenstand und einem DD Teil es nicht gebacken bekommen.

Naja Boss liegt, also weiter zum 3.
Erste Trashstelle die von hinter der Wand geholt und wurden auch gelegt.
Dann an der Wand vorbeigeschlichen und eine Blindpese nimmt natürlich die umgangene Gruppe mit während die Leute die vorgerannt sind den Späher nicht umgehauen haben.

Also Whipe und reinlaufen, die Gruppen danach haben dann funktioniert.
3. Boss, ich sage vorher an LINKS killen und wer Adds an sich hat nicht wegrennen sondern zum Tank.
Mach eich da immer so da viele ja denken Tanks haben einen Ini-weiten AOE Spot ohne CDs.

Also Kampf ging los, ich sammle schon die Adds ein, naja ist da schon etwas stressig besonders wenn die Range dann genau am Ausgang der anderen Vögel stehen nachdem die erste Welle durch ist. Wie immer brav CDs an, meine 3 heilige Kraft im Heal umgesetzt und sogar wieder Handauflegen benutzt, naja Heal hat nicht gereicht, ob ich jetzt nicht despellt wurde hatte ich da nicht geschaut aber ich bin umgefallen. Ich selber tippe mal auf fehlenden Despell, der Heal hatte 10K HPS rausgehauen das hatte ich noch geschaut aber ist ja nicht so unbedingt viel.

Naja der WL flamet mich mit L2P, klar wollte noch schnell den Unbesiegbarkeitsmode aktivieren aber in der Hinsicht muß ich wohl noch lernen den zu finden ^^
CDs haben es ja nicht getan. Heal sagt dann das er keinen Bock auf Repkosten hat und haut ab.

Danach typische WotLK Kettenreaktion, alle raus.
Neu angemeldet, Gruppe wurde aufgefüllt und der Rest ging ohne Probleme.
Vor dem 5. Boss hat einer noch die beiden dicken geaddet als der Flammenwirker und der Medizinmann noch am leben waren.
Abe rkein Problem, Lob an den Heal welcher sich auch darüber gefreut hat.

Rest ohne Probleme, zum Ende noch für die nette Gruppe bedankt und neu angemeldet.
ZG kam, war ja klar, ein 343er Druide mit Schummelgear in der Tasche war der Heal und ohne Probleme durch, hat nichtmal viel Mana verbraten beim Heilen.

Naja danach hatte ich dann aber auch die Schnauze wieder voll vom DF, glaube Donnerstag sollte man nicht spielen *g*


----------



## Fremder123 (21. Oktober 2011)

Nisbo schrieb:


> Naja danach hatte ich dann aber auch die Schnauze wieder voll vom DF, glaube Donnerstag sollte man nicht spielen *g*


Meine gestrigen Instanz-Beschreibungen: rein, alles umhauen, wieder raus, nächste anmelden. Hattest also einfach mal Pech.^^


----------



## Doofkatze (21. Oktober 2011)

Musste gestern lachen. Heiler, DD und Tank (ich), jeweils mit 360er Gear, Heiler 355, farmten zusammen unsere Ringe. Irgendwann haben wir uns verklickt. ZG Ladebildschirm...

"Tschuldigung, wir haben uns verklickt", Gruppe verlassen.

Was die beiden DDs sich gedacht haben müssen...So schwach ist unser Equipment doch gar nich


----------



## Tomratz (21. Oktober 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Musste gestern lachen. Heiler, DD und Tank (ich), jeweils mit 360er Gear, Heiler 355, farmten zusammen unsere Ringe. Irgendwann haben wir uns verklickt. ZG Ladebildschirm...
> 
> "Tschuldigung, wir haben uns verklickt", Gruppe verlassen.
> 
> Was die beiden DDs sich gedacht haben müssen...So schwach ist unser Equipment doch gar nich




Pöse Mietze


----------



## SilentLightofTirion (21. Oktober 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Musste gestern lachen. Heiler, DD und Tank (ich), jeweils mit 360er Gear, Heiler 355, farmten zusammen unsere Ringe. Irgendwann haben wir uns verklickt. ZG Ladebildschirm...
> 
> "Tschuldigung, wir haben uns verklickt", Gruppe verlassen.
> 
> Was die beiden DDs sich gedacht haben müssen...So schwach ist unser Equipment doch gar nich



Ich glaube nicht, dass jeder gleich das Gear der anderen inspeziert. Außerdem ist 360 ja noch gar net hoch  und wie vielleicht manche denken würden, sogar die untere Grenze um ne Zul Ini laufen zu dürfen


----------



## Grimdogal (21. Oktober 2011)

muss ich mich doch auch mal anmelden für so ein Thema. Nie werde ich folgendes vergessen:

/2 Spieler xyz: Suche Gruppe für Td4W - Clear run - nur mit TopGear und ClearErfolg, Gearcheck Kathedrahle schneller Run

Gut, Grim, Pala Tank, denkt sich: "hab ich einmal gemacht, ist einfach, gehst mal mit", schreib also den Typen an, erklär ihm daß ich das kenne und Gear mit über 370 mehr als ausreichend ist. Er wollte mich unbedingt "ansehen", von Arsenal hatte er noch nie was gehört, macht einen Riesen Aufriss um Erfahrung und Gear, nun gut.

Nach ca. 10min hat er die Gruppe zusammen:

- Er und sein Freund aus Gilde "kenntkeinArsch"
- ich aus ner kleinen Gilde ohne Raidgruppe aber mit XP
- 5 Leute aus Top5-Raidgilden des Realms, alle deutlich überequippt
- Rest normale Spieler

Wir reisen an, stehen auf der Plattform am Eingang, sind alle in seinem TS. der 2. Tank, trägt schon FL Hero Zeug, sagt im TS folgendes:

"So, teilst du die Gruppen ein wer wo was macht?"

Antwort Raidleiter:
"Ich kenn den Raid überhaupt nicht, was meint ihr, wieso ich nur Leute mit Clear XP wollt, erklärt ihr mal"

ich hab schnell geklickt, aber mindestens 5 Leute waren vor mir auf "Schlachtzug verlassen", es war episch


----------



## Albra (21. Oktober 2011)

erinnert mich an die leute die only 85er und möglichst volle gruppe mit erfahrung für irgednwelche bcraids suchen es auch noch als speedrun oder funrun bezeichnen.... aber beim /whois sich selbst grade frisch 70 geworden entpuppen


----------



## Doofkatze (21. Oktober 2011)

Albra schrieb:


> erinnert mich an die leute die only 85er und möglichst volle gruppe mit erfahrung für irgednwelche bcraids suchen es auch noch als speedrun oder funrun bezeichnen.... aber beim /whois sich selbst grade frisch 70 geworden entpuppen




Nunja, hier muss ich jedoch wieder einschreiten. Auch mit 80er Chars und dem 500% Aggrobuff kommt man doch recht schnell an die Aggrogrenze. Andersrum fühle ich mich nicht wirklich sicher, wenn 80er Heiler 200k Trefferpunkte hochheilen sollen...

Das muss schon ausgewogen sein, sonst bringt es einfach nicht viel.



Hatte vor einigen Wochen auch so einen Experten in Td4W, der sich selbst nicht auskannte. Vorher wurde ich auch noch angeschrieben, ob ich es denn kenne, genug Gear habe...Später hat sich herausgestellt, das ich wohl der Einzige war. Mehrere Tries, nach jedem Try sind DDs gegangen, der Raidlead hat sich geweigert, nach sw zu gehen, da er schließlich genug damit zu tun hatte, den Schlachtzug überhaupt zu öffnen. Seine 5k DPS...nunja...als Bärchen könnte man schon mehr können.


----------



## Varaquet (22. Oktober 2011)

Autsch Grim.... 

Mir erging es gestern auch nicht besser... 

Hexchen Vara wollte mit in einen Cata Einstiegsraid, reiste also an auf ihrem Drachen, vor die Bank im Zwergendistrikt... begucken lassen. 

Der Raidleiter ( ein DK ), beguckte mich also. 

" hm, joah, gear is netma so schlecht.. hast aber leider keinen clear erfolg.... wie lang spielst n scho hexe ? " 

Jemand Aufmerksamen wäre unter Heldentaten der Punkt " Aufziehraketenbot 2007 " aufgefallen. Ergo : Seit 2007. Das dem netten Herrn DK auch geflüstert. 

" jo, wieviel DPS machstn ? " 

" Gegenfrage : welche Klassen sind im Raid mit dabei ? Davon hängt es nämlich auch ab :-) " 

" wayne. was de an der puppe machst " 

" 9k als Affli " 

" hm, ne zu low. btw raid voll. cu " 

WTF !? 

Habe dann über Quellen erfahren, das unser " skilled Pr0 DK " nicht mal bis zum ersten Boss kam mit dem Raid. Angeblich hätte Schaden gefehlt.
Ich hab auch Schaden gemacht - SCHADENfreude. 

Sorry, aber solchen Leuten gehört es nicht anders


----------



## LoveThisGame (22. Oktober 2011)

naja dein hexchen mit 9k dps is halt einfach zu low für nen raid, sry aber so im 12k bereich sollte man schon liegen um nef oder chogall ohne allzugroßes zerg chaos umzuhauen ! ich mein 10k+ waren zu 80er zeiten mit 264er+ gear schon ohne probleme drinnen ! zugegeben is der hexer eine der atm schwierigsten klassen, keien frage.

die eine seite is halt deine low dps, die andere seite wiederum deine mangelnde erfahrung im content, beides zusammen spricht halt für noch weniger als 9k dps und eventuelles failen ! ganz egal ob der dk jetzt nen gimp is (was ja anscheinend außer frage steht) oder nicht, unter den vorraussetzungen hätten dich viele andere wahrscheinlich auch nicht mitgenommen !!!

sry das so sagen zu müssen, aber das is nunmal die realität !


----------



## Varaquet (22. Oktober 2011)

LoveThisGame schrieb:


> naja dein hexchen mit 9k dps is halt einfach zu low für nen raid, sry aber so im 12k bereich sollte man schon liegen um nef oder chogall ohne allzugroßes zerg chaos umzuhauen ! ich mein 10k+ waren zu 80er zeiten mit 264er+ gear schon ohne probleme drinnen ! zugegeben is der hexer eine der atm schwierigsten klassen, keien frage.
> 
> die eine seite is halt deine low dps, die andere seite wiederum deine mangelnde erfahrung im content, beides zusammen spricht halt für noch weniger als 9k dps und eventuelles failen ! ganz egal ob der dk jetzt nen gimp is (was ja anscheinend außer frage steht) oder nicht, unter den vorraussetzungen hätten dich viele andere wahrscheinlich auch nicht mitgenommen !!!
> 
> sry das so sagen zu müssen, aber das is nunmal die realität !



Atm ? Hexer war schon immer eine der anspruchsvolleren Klassen, nicht erst seit Cata. Sorry, das ich dich da korrigieren muss. 
9K an der Puppe.
12k mit Eleschami und Eule. 

Und wie zum Nether soll man Erfahrung sammeln, wenn man in keinen Raid kommt.... ? Da beisst sich der Hund selbst in den Schwanz, wirste aber auch gemerkt haben.... 

So... 
Was mich bei diesem DK aufgeregt hat, waren seine Überheblichkeit und die Verweigerung, näher darauf einzugehen, woran es an mangelnder DPS liegen könnte.
Komm mir bitte nicht mit Gilde, da bin ich imho der einzig aktive Hexer.
Warum ?
Den Fehlerjoker drück ich Blizzard in die Hand, weil sie zu Gunsten des PVP jedes Mal an den Klassen rumschrauben.... und jeder Seppel auf die FOTM Klasse rerollt, die grad " krass übelst dämätsch " schüsselt - allein durchs Drücken 3er Tasten. Wuhu. Bis zum nächsten Nerf.
Ich bin aber kein Reroller bzw Faceroller, denn ich liebe meine Hexe.

Und noch was, was ich nicht leiden kann : wenn sich Raidgruppen nach 3 Wipes auflösen, weil man ja " voll der fail0r wäre ". 
Oder Dungeongruppen, weil man ( was halt vorkommt in einer Hero ) den Löffel abgegeben hat / die Gruppe gewipet ist. 

Gildenintern wirds mit Raids auch dauern.... Heilermangel... 

Aber hey : vielleicht schaff ich es ja zu Mists of Pandaria, mal die Raids zu sehen.


----------



## Bibbie (22. Oktober 2011)

Also dieses Spielchen an der Puppe ist sowieso merkwürdig. Ich mache an der auch weniger Schaden, als "real" im Raid oder in einer Ini...(Mit einigen Charakteren) Deshalb stimme ich Varaquet da Eindeutig zu!!!


Was nutzen einem diese sogenannten "imba dps", wenn Movement fehlt und die Leute nicht wissen, was die eigene >Klasse so kann?
Beispiele? Bitte gerne:

Druidin auf 85 die dann erst erfuhr, das sie Wildtiere einschläfern kann
Magier, ebenfalls 85, wozu Gegenzauber nützlich ist 

usw usw

Abgesehen davon, das inzwischen viele auch mit ihrn Twinks FL raiden gehen (als Beispiel), ist das Arsenal nichtssagend...gerade gestern selbst erlebt.

Und wie schon irgendwo genannt: die Leute, die Raids aufbauen und Leute mit Erfahrung suchen...dazu einen anschauen wollen wegen dem gear...sind manchmal mit Vorsicht zu geniessen^^
Entweder man hat Glück und sie kennen den raid selbst, oder sie kennen nichts und brauchen Leute die es kennen, um überhaupt da durch zu kommen.
Guides lesen/schauen? Neiiin....es erklärt schon wer....


----------



## Varaquet (22. Oktober 2011)

Bibbie schrieb:


> Also dieses Spielchen an der Puppe ist sowieso merkwürdig. Ich mache an der auch weniger Schaden, als "real" im Raid oder in einer Ini...(Mit einigen Charakteren) Deshalb stimme ich Varaquet da Eindeutig zu!!!
> 
> 
> Was nutzen einem diese sogenannten "imba dps", wenn Movement fehlt und die Leute nicht wissen, was die eigene >Klasse so kann?
> ...



Die Puppen sind eigentlich.. Schrott.. außer zum Rota testen taugen die nicht wirklich. 

Bibbie : Urks. 
Und ich dachte, das damals in meiner Schami - Levelphase das ein Phänomen war.
Ein Magier im Kloster, der mit Level 40 entdecken musste ( durch einen Arschtritt von mir ), das er entfluchen kann. 

Heutzutage haben 90% der Deppenlotto Besucher eh nur Damagespells in der Leiste liegen.
Kein Sheep.
Kein Gegenzauber.
Kein Entfluchen. 
Kein Kicken. 

Guides lese ich quer und falls verfügbar, schau ich mir den / die Bossfights auf Youtube an. 

Gut, dem DK hätte ich auch sagen können, ich fahr 120k DPS  ( ZG Trash Bomb - Spitze *g* ). 
Feuerlande liegt noch weit weg, unsre Gilde startet eh erstmal klein. 

Vorgestern im Vortexgipfel auch grandios am Endboss gewipet.
Weils der Herr Priester verpennt hat, die elektrostatische Ladung zu bannen.
( Massenbannung ? Kann ich nich... Tank tritt Priest in Hintern, er solle mal gefälligst sein Skillbuch aufmachen, und ob er das kann ! ) 
Ende vom Lied : Priester flamet und haut ab, Gruppe aufgelöst. 

Es hat schon seinen Grund, warum es allgemein nur noch " Deppenlotto " heisst.


----------



## Albra (22. Oktober 2011)

wieso soll der priester bannen wenn die leute zu blöd zum jumpen sind? k man kanns man verfehlen aber ehrlich man muss ja nicht alles auf den heiler schieben selbst arsch bewegen sollte das motto sein - k der flame von dem priester hät nich sein müssen aber ganz ehrlich?
ich hab ein priesterlein das ab und zu rnd macht und ihre absolute hassini ist burg schattenfang endboss
warum? wegen dem drecks fluch aber man hat natürlich mindestens einen magier udn eine eule in der gruppe aber erwarten das die den flich runternehmen? selbst nach dem 2 wipe deswegen und wiederholter bitte doch zu entfluchen stößt man auf taube ohren

k wenn ein bärchen da ist werd ich es jetzt nicht unbedingt aus der gestalt jagen wobei albra hier auch schonmal solche gruppen hatte endboss 2 mal gewiped und magier erstmal das einmaleins des entfluchens erklärt...
was lob ich mir da meine jungs die dispeln und unterbrechen/rauben/ccn schneller als der mob nachsetzen kann
wenn ich ihnen jetzt nur noch beibringen könnte bitte zukünftig die ranges zu ccn und nicht die melees....


----------



## Manaori (22. Oktober 2011)

Albra schrieb:


> wieso soll der priester bannen wenn die leute zu blöd zum jumpen sind? k man kanns man verfehlen aber ehrlich man muss ja nicht alles auf den heiler schieben selbst arsch bewegen sollte das motto sein - k der flame von dem priester hät nich sein müssen aber ganz ehrlich?
> ich hab ein priesterlein das ab und zu rnd macht und ihre absolute hassini ist burg schattenfang endboss
> warum? wegen dem drecks fluch aber man hat natürlich mindestens einen magier udn eine eule in der gruppe aber erwarten das die den flich runternehmen? selbst nach dem 2 wipe deswegen und wiederholter bitte doch zu entfluchen stößt man auf taube ohren
> 
> ...



Ganz ehrlich? ICh spiele zwei Priester und dispelle immer. Unter anderem, weil ich das Springen selbst oft genug verpenne. Das ist ein Klick, der Kampf ist (im Normalfall) nicht so manalastig dass das ein Problem wäre, und ehrlich.... die meisten Klassen haben halt keine Möglichkeit, den Zauber runterzunehmen. Dewr Paladin kann die Hand nur alle zwei Minuten benutzen. Der Schamane hat gar nichts, mal als Beispiel. Soll man jetzt die Gruppe wipen lassen, bloß weil man zu faul oder sich zu gut ist, Massenbannung zu benutzen? Zumal sich gerade random das inzwischen so eingebürgert hat, dass der Heiler das dispellt. Es gibt nicht umsonst einen Erfolg dafür, wenn man bei jeder ladung springt.

Edit Hat mich korrigiert, dass ich dispelle, nicht entfluche.


----------



## Doofkatze (22. Oktober 2011)

LoveThisGame schrieb:


> naja dein hexchen mit 9k dps is halt einfach zu low für nen raid, sry aber so im 12k bereich sollte man schon liegen um nef oder chogall ohne allzugroßes zerg chaos umzuhauen ! ich mein 10k+ waren zu 80er zeiten mit 264er+ gear schon ohne probleme drinnen ! zugegeben is der hexer eine der atm schwierigsten klassen, keien frage.
> 
> die eine seite is halt deine low dps, die andere seite wiederum deine mangelnde erfahrung im content, beides zusammen spricht halt für noch weniger als 9k dps und eventuelles failen ! ganz egal ob der dk jetzt nen gimp is (was ja anscheinend außer frage steht) oder nicht, unter den vorraussetzungen hätten dich viele andere wahrscheinlich auch nicht mitgenommen !!!
> 
> sry das so sagen zu müssen, aber das is nunmal die realität !




Tja, keine Ahnung von der Klasse.

372er Gear, 15k an der Puppe, 25-30k bei Bossen in FL.

DK hingegen (Frust-DK)
350er Gear, 15k an der Puppe, 15k bei Bossen...woher das wohl kommt...


----------



## Figetftw! (22. Oktober 2011)

vill daher das du dk nicht spielen kannst


----------



## Figetftw! (22. Oktober 2011)

Varaquet schrieb:


> Atm ? Hexer war schon immer eine der anspruchsvolleren Klassen, nicht erst seit Cata. Sorry, das ich dich da korrigieren muss.
> 9K an der Puppe.
> 12k mit Eleschami und Eule.
> 
> ...


einfach selbst die raids machen!


----------



## Varaquet (22. Oktober 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Tja, keine Ahnung von der Klasse.
> 
> 372er Gear, 15k an der Puppe, 25-30k bei Bossen in FL.
> 
> ...





Und wieder einmal beweist Doofkatze, das er keine Ahnung vom Lesen hat. 
Ich hab schon alles versucht, um den Fehler zu finden.
- Rota
- Umgeschmiedet
- umgesockelt
- neu verzaubert

Trotzdem komm ich an der Puppe nicht über maximal 10k. Und auch die hängen von Trinketproccs bzw Proccs im Allgemeinen ab. 

Keine Ahnung von der Klasse ? Danke, spiele die Hexe ja erst seit gestern als Main - und nicht erst seit 2007 

( Wieder ein Grund mehr, warum das buffed Forum bei allen so " beliebt " = verschrien ist.. ) 

Figet : Nö. Meine raidleitenden Zeiten sind mit Lich King Start vorbei. Vor allem wenn man sich den Querschnitt der Comm ansieht, weiss man warum. Als " alte Frau " fehlt mir dafür der Nerv.


----------



## Schdaiff (22. Oktober 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich? ICh spiele zwei Priester und dispelle immer. Unter anderem, weil ich das Springen selbst oft genug verpenne. Das ist ein Klick, der Kampf ist (im Normalfall) nicht so manalastig dass das ein Problem wäre, und ehrlich.... die meisten Klassen haben halt keine Möglichkeit, den Zauber runterzunehmen. Dewr Paladin kann die Hand nur alle zwei Minuten benutzen. Der Schamane hat gar nichts, mal als Beispiel. Soll man jetzt die Gruppe wipen lassen, bloß weil man zu faul oder sich zu gut ist, Massenbannung zu benutzen? Zumal sich gerade random das inzwischen so eingebürgert hat, dass der Heiler das dispellt. Es gibt nicht umsonst einen Erfolg dafür, wenn man bei jeder ladung springt.
> 
> Edit Hat mich korrigiert, dass ich dispelle, nicht entfluche.



Das Problem ist für manche Heilerklassen aber auch, dass etnzaubern verdammt viel Mana kostet... ok mit meinem 370er Priester kein Problem ne...

Aber letzt war ich mim Schami Heiler da... ist halt am ausrüsten... da kostet das entbannen halt auch mal 3k Mana pro Char... bei 5 Chars 15k mana.... WEnn du jetzt insgesamtt 70k Mana hast...
Dann wirst du aber ziemlich fix oom gehn, vorallem wenn die Leute "normal" für ne Hero ausgerüstet sind und eben noch net so viel Schaden machen...

Da muss die Gruppe dann halt auch mal rücksicht nehmen.... Es kommt ja hero noch anderweitig Schaden rein...


----------



## Manaori (22. Oktober 2011)

Schdaiff schrieb:


> Das Problem ist für manche Heilerklassen aber auch, dass etnzaubern verdammt viel Mana kostet... ok mit meinem 370er Priester kein Problem ne...
> 
> Aber letzt war ich mim Schami Heiler da... ist halt am ausrüsten... da kostet das entbannen halt auch mal 3k Mana pro Char... bei 5 Chars 15k mana.... WEnn du jetzt insgesamtt 70k Mana hast...
> Dann wirst du aber ziemlich fix oom gehn, vorallem wenn die Leute "normal" für ne Hero ausgerüstet sind und eben noch net so viel Schaden machen...
> ...



Seltsam. Ich hab auch nen Schami Heiler und hatte da auch nie Probleme... aber gut.. ^^ Und ich kenn den Boss auf Hero. ôo


----------



## Doofkatze (22. Oktober 2011)

Varaquet schrieb:


> Und wieder einmal beweist Doofkatze, das er keine Ahnung vom Lesen hat.
> Ich hab schon alles versucht, um den Fehler zu finden.
> - Rota
> - Umgeschmiedet
> ...



Soweit ich mich erinnere, habe ich LoveThisGame gequotet und nicht dich.

Ich wollte nichts anderes damit sagen, als das er keine Ahnung vom Hexer hat.

Denn der Puppenwert ist bei weitem nicht so aussagekräftig wie bei anderen Klassen. Ich mache auch "nur" meine 15k an der Puppe, jedoch ist das nicht der Wert, mit dem ich FL raide, da gehts mal schnell gen 25-30k. Daher hat der Schadenswert dort quasi keine Aussagekraft.

Gleichzeitig gibt es aber Klassen wie den Todesritter, bei dem der Schaden weit genauer hinkommt, da er direkten Schaden macht und keine Finishingphase besitzt. 

Desweiteren möchte ich dich darauf aufmerksam machen, das wir deinem Hexer ja vielleicht helfen können. Ich bin sowohl hier, als auch im offiziellen Forum im Hexerbereich aktiv und versuche dort zu helfen. Ein Verweis auf deinen Battle.net-Acc wäre wünschenswert, Equipment und Skillung sind schließlich mit eine Voraussetzung für einen hohen Schaden. Wenn du dann auch noch genau Kampfabläufe beschreibst, wäre das natürlich klasse


----------



## Varaquet (22. Oktober 2011)

Doofkatze hat Post 

Hm, gut heut hab ich beim Reiter ein Selfown hingelegt...
Habe mich über meinen gammeligen Schaden gewundert... und hinterher festgestellt, das mein Outfitter zwar alles getauscht hat - nur nicht die Kopfbedeckung ( Tier1) 
*dummdidumm* 
*flüchtet und schämt sich *


----------



## Doofkatze (22. Oktober 2011)

Varaquet schrieb:


> Doofkatze hat Post
> 
> Hm, gut heut hab ich beim Reiter ein Selfown hingelegt...
> Habe mich über meinen gammeligen Schaden gewundert... und hinterher festgestellt, das mein Outfitter zwar alles getauscht hat - nur nicht die Kopfbedeckung ( Tier1)
> ...




Varaquet hat Post. Einiges an Nachholbedarf, großes Volumen an Schaden, was man da noch rausholen kann. Rund 5k kann man da recht schnell rausholen 


Wir haben nun fertig mit dem Ringfarmen beim Reiter. Es hat rund 7 Stunden insgesamt gedauert, aber 2 Spieler haben mit all ihren Chars nun alle brauchbaren Ringe von dem Typen...Das Highlight war aber immer noch, das die Trefferwertungs/Int-Ringe erst dann gefallen sind, wenn ich mit meinem Bärchen getankt habe. Vorher gabs nie was...


----------



## LoveThisGame (22. Oktober 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Soweit ich mich erinnere, habe ich LoveThisGame gequotet und nicht dich.
> 
> Ich wollte nichts anderes damit sagen, als das er keine Ahnung vom Hexer hat.
> 
> ...



der schaden einer klasse hängt insbesondere vom support ab, jetzt nimm mal dein dk beispiel in fl mit meele haste totem,sdm,5% krit aura,3% damage aura und was weiß ich was nem dk noch nützlich is und probier es nochmal in fl  klar kommt schaden aufs raidsetup drauf an das bestreit ich ja auch nicht.

anderer seits nehm ich jetzt mal einen kampf als hexe der viel umswitchen und/oder bewegung erfordert wie chogall, omnitron, beth (zumindest in p1) oder ryolith und erst recht raggi, da bleibt nunmal ein gewisser teil vom damage auf der strecke im verhältnis zu zb major oder schimäron ! und erst recht wenn man die fighs noch nicht kennt ! ein jeder war das 1.mal drin,irgendwann mal, ein jeder muß sich zurecht finden bewegungsabläufe automatisieren usw um eben möglichst viel schaden mitzunehmen, und jetzt flame mich bitte nochmal das 9k an der puppe als hexer raidtauglich sind !!!


----------



## Varaquet (22. Oktober 2011)

Das geht nu alles ins OT.
Hab heut ein paar Kleinigkeiten am Equip verändert, es macht sich schon langsam bemerkbar. 
Pack mir Shadow, Eule und Ele ins Raidsetup und die DPS skalieren noch weiter nach oben. 
(PS : DPS Test Puppe, Standalone, unter Nutzun Dämoseele : 11k  )


----------



## Nisbo (22. Oktober 2011)

Ich denke mal viele geben bei der Puppe auch die max DPS an die sie evtl mal für eine Sekunde erreicht haben und nicht die DPS über mehrere Minuten, das ist dann auch nicht wirklich aussagekräftig.

Richtige Raidleiter findet man leider fast gar nicht mehr, also jene die sich mit allen Klassen auskennen und sich auch die Skillpunkte, Verzauberungen usw ansehen.
Kostet halt alles Zeit und eine Frage nach ilevel und AV geht schneller.

Wo ich angefangen habe FL zu gehen war ich auch in einem RDM Raid mit dabei, die haben sich alles genau angesehen und ihnen war es egal ob man was kannte.
Hatten einen riesen Spaß gehabt wenn auch gleich nur 3 Bosse gefallen sind, aber wie vom Vorredner schon gesagt wir kommen ins OT.

---------------

Gestern war ich mit meinem Pala als Tank unterwegs.

ZA kam und beim ersten Boss hat der Heal (Baum) den Sturm verpeilt, DK war noch dabei welcher nicht in der Lage war trotz mehrfacher Ansage im Chat einen BR zu nutzen.
Dafür war er dann aber der erste der nach dem Whipe abgehauen ist ohne was zu sagen.

Neuer DD kam, Heal hat den Sturm leider wieder verpeilt ist aber diesmal nicht gestorben.
Boss lag und weiter ging es.

Habe ihn dann mal per /w angeschrieben oder er die Ini nicht kennt oder einfach nur tranig ist.
Hat mir dann sein SAUBÄR gepostet und gesagt das er auch nicht weis was mit seiner Grafik los ist da er den Effekt nicht gesehen hat
und sich noch bei mir bedankt da sich nicht gleich losflame. Habe ihm dann noch gesagt das es nicht meine Art ist.

Wieso auch, kann man ihm dann ja auch erklären wenn man was nicht kennt.
Aber vom Schreiben her hat man doch rausgehört was hier viele bestätigen, maulen ist einfacher als mal zu helfen.

Danach dann mit meinem Bär und meiner Freundin noch ZG gemacht und eine super Truppe erwischt weswegen wir beschlossen hatten noch eine zu machen, ZA dann Timerun geschafft und ansonsten auch alles nett gewesen.

Wird wohl letztens doch am verrückten Donnerstag gelegen haben ^^


----------



## Varaquet (22. Oktober 2011)

Nisbo : da liegt halt das Problem . Das mangelnde Klassenverständnis der Raidleiter.
Gott sei Dank hatte ich bei meinem WoW Einstieg einen 70ger Hexer zum Kollegen, den ich wegen alles löchern durfte  

Kurze Geschichte, kurzes Ende : 
Grad angemeldet für Hc, Invite kommt, wir stehn HDU. Tank sagt : och nö net schon wieder.
Und verlässt die Gruppe. 
Das wars dann wohl mit der Daily Hero 

Ende. 

( DPS über mehrere Minuten getestet, Schwankungen gibts immer, bedingt durch Proccs etc )


----------



## LoveThisGame (23. Oktober 2011)

gestern abend meinem warri fehlten noch paar pünktchen zur abwechslung mal cata rnd hero angemeldet (und nicht zul) , vortexgipfel

warri tank
mage
shadow
ele
holy pala

allein bis zum 1.boss gabs 3 tote, keine ahnung was der pala gemacht hat, würde jetzt mal vermuten er hat die dd nicht geheilt, ok der shadow war selber schuld das er runter gekickt wurde, aber die anderen konnten absolut nix dafür !

beim ersten boss stand am ende nur noch ich, echt hab glaube selten bzw wenn denn überhaupt schonmal einen dermaßen schlechten heiler gesehen ! auf dem weg zum 2.boss hat uns dann der mage verlassen da er und der shadow nochmal das zeitliche segneten, es kam nen hexer !

beim 2.boss ging dann recht früh der pala selber hops, was natürlich zum wipe führte da irgendwann alle cds mal auslaufen... beim 2.try blieben der ele und ich übrig der mich und wohl auch sich selbst mitgehielt hatte, da der pala mal wieder frühzeitig down war.

an der 1.trash group an dem "blitzdreieck" war dann für mich ende, der gefroschte heiler kam instant aus seinem cc, der andere heiler (totenkopf) ging aus unergründlichen gründen nicht down trotz stunn und kick auf cd meiner seits, nicht das der hexer mal auf die idee gekommen wäre den anderen zu fearen, schwups es kam frosch versuch nummer 2, wieder fast instant draußen, einige sekunden später war ich tot, keine ahnung wen oder was er geheilt hat während dieses kampfes, hab nacheinander alle cds benutzt die rdy waren und nen irdenen trank mehr kann ich nicht machen... hab 4er T12 boni und sollte gegen lvl 85 und lvl 86 avoidcapt sein... bin bei leibe in einer blauen hero absolut overgeart und mit sicherheit ohne probleme heilbar gegen 4 mobs...

jedenfalls ging ich danach aus der group da ich von soviel unfähigkeit dermaßen die schanuze voll hatte, ich mein ich beschwer mich jetzt nicht über die bescheidenen dps zahlen da alle dd  im bereich 6-8k dps waren, aber wenn cc taregts instant zugedottet werden, der tank kein heal bekommt, der heiler was weiß ich was macht anstatt das wozu er eigentlich da ist, dann läßt mich das in solchen situationen wirklich verzweifeln !!!

beim nächsten trottelbrowser versuch kam stadt der tolvir hc, und in rund 20 min lag der endboss, es gab nicht einen toten.


----------



## myadictivo (23. Oktober 2011)

das wochenende war bisher echt übel.
gestern wollte ich mit meinem druiden bißl punkte farmen um von meinem pvp heal equip auf pve eule zeux zu wechseln.
aber jede gruppe ist irgendwie auseinander gebrochen. und das auf normalen inzen, keine heros und co.

ich war echt irgendwann froh, als ich alles durchhatte. zur nacht wurds dann besser und es waren echt lustige truppen unterwegs. todesmine hero und co endlos lang durchgewhipet. aber alles im grünen bereich. keiner hat gemeckert, keiner geleavt. andere gruppe, andere hero..wurd einem auch alles erklärt, als man meinte man wär hier noch nicht gewesen.

heut morgen auch nochmal ne runde zul gurub gemacht. gleich beim ersten boss ist dann der tank abgehauen..mit den worten "omg, ist der damage euer ernst".

blick auf meinen recount, sind alle so bei 10-11k rumgekrebst. boss lag trotzdem. tank leavt natürlich die gruppe. es wird schnell ersatz gefunden und entspannt die inze fertig durchgezockt und halt gescheit cc´t und gemacht. sogar nen versehentlicher pull meinerseits wird überstanden.

versteh ich echt nicht, nicht jeder ist schon voll T-schlagmichtot ausgerüstet, macht 20k dps und muss nur ne taste drücken und die mobgruppe liegt im dreck.

leute die aus so nem grund leaven gehört der hintern versohlt.


----------



## Teysha (23. Oktober 2011)

Ich kann mich an eine Zeit erinnern, da machte es nichts aus, wenn einer mal weniger DPS gemacht hat. Zu Zeiten von Burning Crusade war ich in einer kleinen Gilde mit Freunden. Wir haben nur Spieler eingeladen, die man gut kannte. Wir hatten alle möglcihen SPieler ( älteste Spielerin war 50 Jahre alt ) und wenn einige nicht so gut waren, dann holten das andere wieder raus. Wir haben alle Raids soweit geschafft.

Heute ist es so, dass noch nicht mal im Raid angetestet, sondern schon vorher alles entschieden wird. Und wer als Raidleiter die DPS an der Puppe sehen will, der hat echt kaum eine Ahnung von den Klassen. 1. ist man nicht voll gebufft ( in der Regel zumindestens ) 2. greifen bestimmte Talente nicht an der Puppe 3. wird Movement nicht berücksichtigt

WoW ist ein schönes Spiel - auch heute noch. Aber die Community ist einfach nur zum größten Teil Scheisse! Zu Vanilla Zeiten hatte gar keiner Ahnung, nun will jeder etwas klugscheissen. Jeder weiß alles besser... Ätzend.


----------



## Huntedsoul (23. Oktober 2011)

Teysha schrieb:


> Ich kann mich an eine Zeit erinnern, da machte es nichts aus, wenn einer mal weniger DPS gemacht hat. Zu Zeiten von Burning Crusade war ich in einer kleinen Gilde mit Freunden. Wir haben nur Spieler eingeladen, die man gut kannte. Wir hatten alle möglcihen SPieler ( älteste Spielerin war 50 Jahre alt ) und wenn einige nicht so gut waren, dann holten das andere wieder raus. Wir haben alle Raids soweit geschafft.
> 
> Heute ist es so, dass noch nicht mal im Raid angetestet, sondern schon vorher alles entschieden wird. Und wer als Raidleiter die DPS an der Puppe sehen will, der hat echt kaum eine Ahnung von den Klassen. 1. ist man nicht voll gebufft ( in der Regel zumindestens ) 2. greifen bestimmte Talente nicht an der Puppe 3. wird Movement nicht berücksichtigt
> 
> WoW ist ein schönes Spiel - auch heute noch. Aber die Community ist einfach nur zum größten Teil Scheisse! Zu Vanilla Zeiten hatte gar keiner Ahnung, nun will jeder etwas klugscheissen. Jeder weiß alles besser... Ätzend.



Da hast Du zu 100% recht.


----------



## Herz des Phönix (23. Oktober 2011)

Teysha schrieb:


> Ich kann mich an eine Zeit erinnern, da machte es nichts aus, wenn einer mal weniger DPS gemacht hat.




xD Ich erinnere mich gerade an meine einzige Hero Ini in BC^^
Als Druide hab ich natürlich die schnelle Fluggestalt Q gemacht, und mir fehlte noch Sethek Hero.
Ich war damals noch so ein totaler Noob, dass ich mich alleine irgendwie nie getraute reinzugehen.
Als nur noch 1 Dudu im SucheNachGruppe gesucht wurde meldete ich mich doch und ging mit.
(nur mal so: das war für mich rnd)
Ich war bestimmt allerletzter im Schaden (Recount? was is das?) doch ich wurde nich gekickt ^^
Ini abgeschlossen, Anzu tot (man brauchte nen Dudu um den zu beschwören ;D)
Quest fertig, aber kein Mount ^^ Trotzdem alle nett verabschiedet und schnelle Fluggestalt bekommen
*jubel*
Das war noch ein Erlebnis


----------



## Olliruh (23. Oktober 2011)

Ich weiß noch wo ich mit meiner Gilde ,mit meinem tapferen Menschen Warritank das erste mal in Burg Utgard war. 
Ich lvl 79 (oder so) ,tank diese scheiß Ini durch 
Wir sind ca. 1Mrd mal gewiped ,hat aber trotzdem spaß gemacht und was ich an dem abend an Tank erfahrung gesammelt habe ,leck mich am Arsch .:O


----------



## Littletall (24. Oktober 2011)

Am Wochenende wollten ich und mein Verlobter noch mit zwei Chars die letzten Erfahrungspunkte für Level 85 sammeln. Meine bessere Hälfte war der Meinung, wir sollten in Dungeons gehen, also als DD angemeldet (Krieger und Katze).

Wir sind dann in einer "Full-House-Gruppe" gelandet. Wir beide waren von einer Gilde und die anderen drei ebenfalls. Hallen des Ursprungs.

Der Run war richtig witzig und spaßig und locker. Die drei Gildies wollten bloß Punkte sammeln und zuerst nur drei Bosse machen, hab dann aber erklärt, dass man auf den 85er Normalos auch für jeden Boss 33 Punkte kriegt. Also haben wir die Inze dann doch komplett gecleart und mein Verlobter konnte sich bombig viel EQ für seine Heil-Skillung sichern.
Wir sind mit denen glatt noch eine Inze gegangen und haben uns dann verabschiedet, als wir 85 wurden. So eine nette Gruppe würd ich gern öfters erleben.

Am nächsten Tag wollten wir es dann wagen. Ich tanke und er heilt. Wir landen in Grim Batol (natürlich normal).

Obwohl ich anfangs noch ein paar Fehler machte, die Aggro verlor und das CC mit Donnerknall raushaute, hat niemand gemeckert oder geleavt. Die drei DD waren die ganze Zeit über freundlich und der Hexer hat völlig ohne Anweisung die Elementare gebannt. Bei Drahga gabs zwar einen Wipe (die Elementare *seufz*), aber sonst lag die Inze super. Der Hexer hat sogar später meinem Verlobten noch Tipps gegeben, wie er mit dem Dudu besser heilen kann.

Und ich hoffe, ich hab auch was übers Tanken gelernt. Ab der Mitte hab ich gar nicht mehr die Aggro verloren ^^

Hat mal wieder richtig Spaß gemacht, eine Inze mit solchem Gammel EQ zu gehen. Da ist das noch richtig spannend.


----------



## Varaquet (24. Oktober 2011)

Teysha schrieb:


> Ich kann mich an eine Zeit erinnern, da machte es nichts aus, wenn einer mal weniger DPS gemacht hat. Zu Zeiten von Burning Crusade war ich in einer kleinen Gilde mit Freunden. Wir haben nur Spieler eingeladen, die man gut kannte. Wir hatten alle möglcihen SPieler ( älteste Spielerin war 50 Jahre alt ) und wenn einige nicht so gut waren, dann holten das andere wieder raus. Wir haben alle Raids soweit geschafft.
> 
> Heute ist es so, dass noch nicht mal im Raid angetestet, sondern schon vorher alles entschieden wird. Und wer als Raidleiter die DPS an der Puppe sehen will, der hat echt kaum eine Ahnung von den Klassen. 1. ist man nicht voll gebufft ( in der Regel zumindestens ) 2. greifen bestimmte Talente nicht an der Puppe 3. wird Movement nicht berücksichtigt
> 
> WoW ist ein schönes Spiel - auch heute noch. Aber die Community ist einfach nur zum größten Teil Scheisse! Zu Vanilla Zeiten hatte gar keiner Ahnung, nun will jeder etwas klugscheissen. Jeder weiß alles besser... Ätzend.



Das unterschreibe ich so.

Zu BC kam ich in eine Gilde, rein über einen Testraid . Beim Raid hat alles gepasst : die Stimmung im TS, die Chemie, Fehler wurden verziehen, 1 Tag später war ich in der Gilde. 
Wipes wurden immer in Kauf genommen, im Gegenteil wir haben uns darüber amüsiert und dann den Fehler gesucht, es gab keine Flames bei uns, wer denn nun schuld sei.

Und es gab noch etwas, was ich zu BC sehr geschätzt habe : es wurde sich an Ansagen gehalten, wer das nicht tat, flog in hohem Bogen aus der Herogruppe / Raid. 
Ich war sehr lange in dieser Gilde, die 2 Monate nach wotLK leider zerbrach, weil sehr viele meiner bis dahin liebgewonnenen Gildies aufgehört haben - leider auch sehr viele meiner Freunde. 

So, um nun zum Thema zurück zu kehren, 2 Raidgeschichten von gestern. 

Die erste Geschichte handelt von meiner Schami, die sich einem Nachtraid ICC angeschlossen hat - als Heiler. Raidheilerpremiere.

Der Run verlief sehr spaßig dank TS, es gab aber Momente wo ich mit meinem blauen Gear sehr ins (Heiler)Schwitzen geraten bin und ich gebetet habe, das mir keiner stirbt.
Bei den 3 Prinzen gab es ein anfängliches Chaos, das nach einem Wipe aber sich gelichtet hat, da wir nun alle die Mechanik verstanden hatten. 

Wir haben uns ohne größere Wipes bis zu Arthi durchgeschnetzelt, der dann leider seinen Tribut forderte in Form eines Wipes.
Zuzuhören im TS scheint bei einigen nicht die Stärke zu sein. 
Also als Heiler mit auf die Valkyren gedonnert im zweiten Versuch, denn die waren beim ersten Mal unser Untergang (nett, das sich die Damen mich ausgesucht haben zum "Entführen" ). 
Arthas lag dann auch sehr schnell - Königsmörderin Nummer 1. 

Geschichte Nummer 2, Sonntag Nachmittag, ICC Klappe die zweite. 

Diesmal musste die Hexe dran glauben - im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes. Da ich als Lückenfüller mit gegangen bin, fehlen mir die ersten 9 Bosse.
Dafür hab ich graue Haare von den letzten 3.

Sindragosa :
Ansage im TS : die beiden markierten stellen sich unten an der Treppe auf, der Rest dahinter in einer Reihe, bitte nicht so dicht an die Markierten / Eingefrorenen dran, weil man sonst selbst gefrostet wird.
Was macht 2/3 des Raids ? Richtig, man stellt sich an den Eisblock dran, *frost* 2/3 des Raids steht tiefgekühlt herum.
Jäger, Heiler und meine ungekühlte Persönlichkeit habend dann schnell die Gräber aufgehauen, was die Drachenlady nicht so dolle fand und uns "grillte" - Wipe. 
Beim zweiten Mal lief es dann besser, aber auch hier gab es Tote, weil einige anscheinend wirklich taub sind und sich nicht richtig hinter die Blöcke gestellt haben und dementsprechend dann auch umgefallen sind.

Der nächste Boss (grüner Drache) verlief ohne größere Zwischenfälle, dafür hatte es dann Arthas in sich. 

Wipe Nummer 1 : 
Heiler 1 verpennt es, aus der Mitte zu laufen, als die so schön zu leuchten beginnt - tot.
Heiler 2 schläft beim Reinlaufen in die Mitte, wenn außen alles abbröselt - tot.

Wipe Nummer 2 :
Diesmal laufen alle brav raus und wieder rein, es scheitert jedoch daran, das die 2 eingeteilten Jäger für die Sphären / Geister / Valkyren brav auf alles Schaden machen - nur nicht auf die eingeteilten Ziele.
Valkyre schnappt sich unsern Heiler, trotz meiner Versuche die Dame abzuschiessen, Heiler tot.
Heiler 2 zerlegt es dann in der Entweihung, trotz Ansage nicht rausgelaufen.

Hier war ich kurz davor, meine Tastatur aufzuessen - Buchstabe für Buchstabe. 
Nach dem Aufstellen der Toons Arthas zum dritten Mal erklärt ( sooo schwer ist der mit 85 nicht mehr, man braucht nur ein bisschen _Movement_).
Jäger 1 geht brav auf die eingeteilten Targets, Jäger Nummer 2 auf den Boss. Mein linkes Auge begann nervös zu zucken, also hab ich dann Jäger 1 geholfen alles abzuholzen und nebenbei meine DoTs auf dem Boss laufen zu lassen.
Erfreulicherweise klappt es diesmal mit dem Raus - und wieder Reinlaufen, keiner bleibt in der Entweihung stehen.
Es kommt, wie es das Script vorsieht, Arthas hat genug mit uns gespielt.
Ansage im TS : KEINER lässt den Geist frei !
Ansage im Raid : Geist NICHT freilassen !
Und was machen 2 Helden ? Richtig !! Sie lassen den Geist frei... Gnarf. 

Als Arthas tot ist, kann es sich ein DK DD nicht nehmen lassen, Recount zu posten und im TS hämisch zu sagen : ey Vara, lol, 9k DPS... wie low ! 
Kurz zum Tank geflüstert : sag ich es ihm oder machst du es ? 
Da hab ich dem Todesritter erstmal eins auf die 12 gegeben im TS. Zu gern hätt ich dem "Helden" sein Recount rektal eingeführt... 
Raidleiter hat ihn dann auch verwarnt, noch so eine Aktion im internen Raid und er ist raus.
Wobei.... das nicht sein einziger Ausrutscher war. Er hat unserm Tank öfter mal fleißig den Boss abgespottet, was der MT leider nicht so lustig fand.

Sorry für die Montags Wall of Text...


----------



## bully444 (24. Oktober 2011)

Letzthin Random FL:

die suchten verzeweifelt nach einem mage, da hab ich mich mit meinem gemeldet und mal nachgefragt ob sie mich überhaupt mitnehmen wollen mit einem 360er equip er solle sich mal das arsenal ansehn.
RL meinte ja passt schon ob ich die Bosse kenne... jep nur ragi noch nicht gelegt.

invite kommt ab ins ts es geht los... 
beim buffen check ich mal das gear von den leuten... alle weitaus besser eqipt als ich... ich denk schon... da die werden mich nach den ersten trashs kicken dachte ich.... echse und spinne gelegt... ich schau aufs recount... naja, garnicht so schlecht... 2 dds hinter mir? allen voran ein jäger mit knapp über 8k dps???? schau mir das gear an.... 3 t12 teile auch sonst min 365er teile... ich denk das gibts doch nicht... dann hab ich mal (wir warn bei Rhyolith) nachgesehn was der jäger so macht... die meiste zeit ist er auf autoshot herumgestanden ... ab und an mal hat man nen anderen cast gesehn... ich hab dann mal bei einem mir bekannten Tank nachgefragt, was mit dem jäger ist, und er meinte, der hexer (mit ganz gut schaden) wollte nur mitkommen wenn der jäger auch mitdarf... 

leider hat die raidleitung nichts gesagt...


----------



## Snee (24. Oktober 2011)

Nie wieder Schwarzfels *Sing* nie mehr, nie mehr nie mehr!

Gestern mit meinem Dudu endlich Classik verlassen und BC "Hallo" gesagt :-) Kann es sein, dass auf dem Level der Diszi total op ist? Ich als Bärchen Level 57 konnte pullen was ich wollte ... Nicht mal ansatzweise den Diszi-Priester ins Schwitzen gebracht...


----------



## Varaquet (24. Oktober 2011)

bully444 schrieb:


> Letzthin Random FL:
> 
> die suchten verzeweifelt nach einem mage, da hab ich mich mit meinem gemeldet und mal nachgefragt ob sie mich überhaupt mitnehmen wollen mit einem 360er equip er solle sich mal das arsenal ansehn.
> RL meinte ja passt schon ob ich die Bosse kenne... jep nur ragi noch nicht gelegt.
> ...



Autsch.... das ist schon sehr dreist, das der Hexer solche Forderungen stellt. 
Und dumm von der Raidleitung, darauf einzugehen.


----------



## Fremder123 (24. Oktober 2011)

Snee schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass auf dem Level der Diszi total op ist? Ich als Bärchen Level 57 konnte pullen was ich wollte ... Nicht mal ansatzweise den Diszi-Priester ins Schwitzen gebracht...


Nö, liegt einfach an den Umständen. Der Trash fällt vor Cata naturgemäß in wenigen Sekunden um, wobei der Tank dank AoE-Spam oft auch am meisten Schaden macht. Plus Schild vom Diszi/ Erdschild vom Schami/ HoTs vom Drui fühlt sich das dann noch einfacher an. Mir waren Diszis aber ein Graus, als ich meinen Bär gelevelt hatte... soviele Wutprobleme hatte ich sonst nie. Absorb Absorb Absorb = kein Wutaufbau.


----------



## Windelwilli (24. Oktober 2011)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Nö, liegt einfach an den Umständen. Der Trash fällt vor Cata naturgemäß in wenigen Sekunden um, wobei der Tank dank AoE-Spam oft auch am meisten Schaden macht. Plus Schild vom Diszi/ Erdschild vom Schami/ HoTs vom Drui fühlt sich das dann noch einfacher an. Mir waren Diszis aber ein Graus, als ich meinen Bär gelevelt hatte... soviele Wutprobleme hatte ich sonst nie. *Absorb Absorb Absorb = kein Wutaufbau*.




Wann war das denn? Das haben die doch schon ewig gefixt.


----------



## Fremder123 (24. Oktober 2011)

Windelwilli schrieb:


> Wann war das denn? Das haben die doch schon ewig gefixt.


Lass mich überlegen, müsste so vor ungefähr 3 Monaten gewesen sein und zog sich die gesamte Levelphase hin. Diszi in der Gruppe = Mundwinkel in Merkel-Position.


----------



## Robbenmeister (24. Oktober 2011)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Lass mich überlegen, müsste so vor ungefähr 3 Monaten gewesen sein und zog sich die gesamte Levelphase hin. Diszi in der Gruppe = Mundwinkel in Merkel-Position.



hmm das kenne ich... einen krieger tank gelevelt und keine wut gehabt weil man permanent geschildet war...


----------



## Azddel (24. Oktober 2011)

Das müsst ihr euch einbilden, tut mir leid.

Schon zum Ende von BC wurde die Mechanik des Diszi-Schildes umgestellt, sodass der Wutaufbau von Tankbären und Kriegern dadurch überhaupt nicht beeinflusst wird.


----------



## Windelwilli (24. Oktober 2011)

Azddel schrieb:


> Das müsst ihr euch einbilden, tut mir leid.
> 
> Schon zum Ende von BC wurde die Mechanik des Diszi-Schildes umgestellt, sodass der Wutaufbau von Tankbären und Kriegern dadurch überhaupt nicht beeinflusst wird.




Genau das meine ich. Gab da auch ne blaue Meldung dazu.
Ist nur leider aus den Köpfen der Wut-Tanks nicht heraus zu bekommen. 


Edit: *Patch 3.1.0** (2009-04-14):* Attacks that are absorbed (such as by Power Word: Shield) will now generate rage.
siehe wowwiki


----------



## Tomratz (24. Oktober 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich? ICh spiele zwei Priester und dispelle immer. Unter anderem, weil ich das Springen selbst oft genug verpenne. Das ist ein Klick, der Kampf ist (im Normalfall) nicht so manalastig dass das ein Problem wäre, und ehrlich.... die meisten Klassen haben halt keine Möglichkeit, den Zauber runterzunehmen. Dewr Paladin kann die Hand nur alle zwei Minuten benutzen. Der Schamane hat gar nichts, mal als Beispiel. Soll man jetzt die Gruppe wipen lassen, bloß weil man zu faul oder sich zu gut ist, Massenbannung zu benutzen? Zumal sich gerade random das inzwischen so eingebürgert hat, dass der Heiler das dispellt. Es gibt nicht umsonst einen Erfolg dafür, wenn man bei jeder ladung springt.
> 
> Edit Hat mich korrigiert, dass ich dispelle, nicht entfluche.



Ich durft mit meinem Magetwink am Samstag auch die Erfahrung machen, dass sich inzwischen viele Spieler einbilden, der Heiler müsse das dispellen können.

Ein DD war selbst nach deutlichem Hinweis des Heilers (eben *kein*) Priester nicht in der Lage, mal den einen oder anderen Hüpfer hinzulegen.

Als Mage hat man es da halt gut, einmal in die richtige Richtung blinzeln und fäddisch ist die Laube. Blöd wars nur einmal, als dieses Dreieck direkt neben mir aufgetaucht ist, aber so, dass ich trotzdem nicht drinstand. Also blinzeln und wieder zurück tippeln, die Zeit hat aber locker gereicht.


Mit meiner Priesterin hab ich mir auch das dispellen angewöhnt, ist wesentlich entspannender, als plötzlich nur noch mit dem Tank und evtl. einem DD beim Boss zu stehen.


----------



## Azddel (24. Oktober 2011)

Windelwilli schrieb:


> Genau das meine ich. Gab da auch ne blaue Meldung dazu.
> Ist nur leider aus den Köpfen der Wut-Tanks nicht heraus zu bekommen.
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, dann wars doch ein wenig später. Trotzdem schon recht lange her.


----------



## Virikas (24. Oktober 2011)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Lass mich überlegen, müsste so vor ungefähr 3 Monaten gewesen sein und zog sich die gesamte Levelphase hin. Diszi in der Gruppe = Mundwinkel in Merkel-Position.



Mit 4.2 wurde gefixt, dass vollständig(!) absorbierter Schaden keine Rache am Tank gibt. Wut hingegen gabs immer.
Habs sogar extra noch mit nem Kriegertwink vom Gildie getestet 

Hab am We bei meinem Pala den Retriskill aufgegeben, Prot gespect und mit dem bisserl was als Heiler oder Retri abgefallen ist angefangen zu tanken.
Gildenheiler dabei, kein Problem.
Waren durchweg saubere Gruppen, die zwar teils echt wenig Schaden gemacht haben (Eleschami mit 4k DPS am Boss mit Heldentum aktiv..), aber mein Gott.. Bosse lagen, keiner hat gejammert, alles gut


----------



## SilentLightofTirion (24. Oktober 2011)

Nun kann ich endlich auch wieder ne Story vom WE erzählen.

War mitm Schami Heal unterwegs, weil mir nur noch 20 Punkte gefehlt haben. Dachte mir so, ach komm, ne non-Zul-Hero das heilste eh viele Fehler locker weg. Ladescreen - Grim Batol. Und es kam schon dieses "Oh-Shit" Gefühl auf. Standen zu viert am Eingang und buffen uns. Warte auf den Tank und der Hunter ist nicht in Range. Laufen rein und kam auf einmal komisch vor, dass der Trash fehlte. Auf einmal meinte der Hunter: "Nur noch EBos". Irgendwie konnte ich erst mit dem Satz nichts anfangen, erst im 2. Schritt kapierte ich es. Meinte noch so "Na dann sinds ja wenigstens schnelle 20 Punkte" Also auf die Drachen. Dieser flog aber nicht über den Graben sondern den langen Weg und ich dachte mir noch so: "Dann steht aber mehr als der Endboss". Und der Valiona stand tatsächlich noch und der Tank entschied sich den mit zumachen, weil er noch das Quest hatte. Schlechte Entscheidung .
1. Try: Boss springt nach paar Sekunden auf Drachen, Add kommt und geht auf mich. Ich fang das Kiten an, Add holt mich mit voller Geschwindigkeit ein und es macht BÄM. Hab zwar auf Ankh geklickt, aber leider lagen beim BÄM schon 2 DDs tot da...
2. Try: Add kommt, verfolgt DD, DD kommt auf mich zu, ich renn lieber schnell weg und es explodiert bei ihm und zum GLück liegt nur er im Dreck und die anderen stark angekratzt. Dass der Bär + Retri aber auch gerne mal lange in den Voids + Atem standen, habe ich ja noch beiläufig weggeheilt, aber nächstes Add rast wieder ungebremst rein... wieder einer weniger. Hab schon in den Chat geschrieben "OK auslassen...". 3. Add kommt und geht auf Tank. 3. DD tot . Zum Glück haute 3 Sekunden später der Drache ab und der Boss lag somit noch .

Auf zum Endboss: Zur Absicherung habe ich gleich geschrieben "DDs macht euch aus wer auf welches Add geht". Mage gleich "<< links". Ich schau mir Recount an und sehe, dass er der beste DD ist und entschließe mich, meinen Frostschock in die Leiste zu ziehen und dann aufs rechte Add zu packen. Hat nichts geholfen, beide Adds kamen durch. Naja gegenheilen mit dem war kein Thema. Die Vortexphase war aber das Problem, da der Retri sich entschied draußen zu bleiben und auch der Hunter sich entschloss, wieder rauszugehen, weil der Boss zu nah war.... Resultat: Einen konnte ich oben halten, den anderen net. Beim nächste Vortex endschloss sich auch der Tank noch nen Stück draußen zu bleiben, sodass dann auch erst Retri und nen Stück später der Mage umkippte => Wipe weil irgendwann doch oom wenn man nur noch mit großen Heals dauerspammen muss.
Vor dem nächste Try haben wir uns entschlossen, den Hunter zu kicken, da er am wenigsten Schaden machte und auch fast überall gefailt hat. Für ihn kam ein Warri. Den noch schnell aufs rechte Add eingeteilt und ich hab aufs linke Frostschock und Blitzschlag. Der Boss lag dann auch.
Verabschiedete mich dann noch und meinte noch so "Naja, waren doch keine einfachen 20 Punkte"


----------



## Doofkatze (25. Oktober 2011)

und dann ihre Augen...die sind so schööön...

es fehlte noch ein Tank in einer Random BF Gruppe...dort geht ja auch heut noch viel schief...Mein Bärchen hatte noch keine ID.

Direkt kam ein Port rein in die Festung, direkt vor Occulthar...Man sah schon so einige Leichen rumliegen...Ich frage, ob ich den Boss nochmal erklären soll...

1. Versuch mit mir. Es kamen die ersten Augen, der zweite Tank half nich aus, nach 10 Sekunden explodierten 9 Augen, Wipe.

Mal kurz durchgeschaut, nur 4 Leute gingen auf die Augen, die anderen machten entweder keinen Schaden drauf oder nur so im Bereich 10-50k schaden auf die augen (nicht dps).
Im Raidchat entsprechende Leute rausgepickt, jeweils per Nick, der Schurke sollte Dolchfächer machen, der Jäger zumindest ne Falle in die Mitte schmeißen und dann n Mehrfachschuss, der Arkanmagier arkane Explosion, der zweite Arkanmagier speccte eh schon auf Feuer um...

2. Versuch. Die ersten Augen kamen, 5 Augen überlebten. Vor den zweiten Augen schrieb ich im Chat, das die "Augen in 5" kommen, "lauft zusammen", die zweiten Augen funktionierten perfekt. Die dritten Augen waren in Ordnung, nur 3 Augen explodierten, bei den vierten Augen überlebten alle Augen...

3. Versuch. Schon längst sprintete ich immer mit zu den Augen und half da aus. Der Boss hat noch 3 Millionen, es sind die letzten Augen. Es bleiben alle aber geschlossen in der Mitte stehen, das fokussierende Feuer kommt, zerreist einen DD, die Augen kommen, alle DDs stehen rund rum in der Fläche, schaffen es nicht, zusammenzulaufen, Wipe...

4. Versuch. Ich hatte einen Stern auffm Kopp, rannte sobald die Augen kommen in die Mitte und bombte selbst alles weg, danach ging man tatsächlich wieder auseinander, sodass Occulthar nach knappen 40 Minuten endlich lag...

Wenigstens waren Druidenhände drin...


----------



## Tomratz (25. Oktober 2011)

Gestern war wieder so ein Tag zum vergessen, zumindest aus Heilersicht.

Ich spar momentan auf nen TP-Punkte Ring (beim Reiter dropt nix gescheites) und brauch daher noch ein paar Inis.

Da ich mich in ZG und ZA mit dem Priester nicht Random reintrau und die Gilde meistens erst später Abends geht, zu Zeiten wo ich eben meiner Frau auch etwas Aufmerksamkeit schenken muss, hab ich mich für ne normale Hero angemeldet.

Es kam der steinerne Kern, die mag ich zwar nicht besonders, aber wenn man ne halbwegs brauchbare Truppe hat, ist es für den Heiler wesentlich angenehmer als z.B. Grim Batol.

Ich war noch mitten dabei zu buffen, als der Bärchentank auch schon in die Gruppe reinrennt und die DD anfangen wie wild Damage zu produzieren; einer der DD (ich glaub es war ein Krieger) ist denn auch instant umgefallen. Die HP-Balken der anderen DD einschliesslich des Tanks tanzten Samba und ich war schon nach der ersten Mobgruppe fast oom. Ich heile bei uns in der Gilde Feuerlande und da schafft es allenfalls Baloroc, meinen Manabalken in solche Regionen zu bewegen.

Na ja, den Toten aufgehoben (er hätte es zwar nicht weit gehabt, aber ich bin halt mal sehr hilfsbereit) und weiter gings. Die zweite Mobgruppe war kaum besser, ausser dass es diesmal keinen Toten gab, ebenso die nächste Mobgruppe. Es hat jeweils ziemlich lange gedauert bis die Mobs down waren.

Vor dem Boss hab ich um eine kurze Pause gebeten und hab mir mal den einen DD (der am Anfang instant umgefallen war) und den Tank angeschaut.

Der DD hatte teilweise nicht gesockelt, Verzauberungen fehlten auch. Jetzt der Tank: Bärchentank mit 182 k Life (ist jetzt nicht sooo prickelnd aber auch nicht gerade sehr wenig), aber, er hatte durchweg DD Klamotten an, null parry. Jetzt wusste ich, warum sein Lebensbalken so munter zwischen rechts und links getanzt hatte.

Ich hab ihn dann gefragt ob es sein Ernst sei, in DD-Klamotten tanken zu wollen, mit 182 K Life. Es war sein Ernst.

Das war der Augenblick, in dem ich mich freundlich aus der Gruppe verabschiedet habe.

Stress hab ich auf der Arbeit oder manchmal bei unseren Raidabenden, den brauch ich nicht auch noch in einer normalen Heroini.


----------



## Ronin1978 (25. Oktober 2011)

Parry bei nem Bärchen? Sowas hat kein Bär. Und DD-Klamotten sind Tank-Klamotten bei Bär, da sind nur unterschiede in Sockelung und VZ.


----------



## Valdrasiala (25. Oktober 2011)

Tomratz schrieb:


> er hatte durchweg DD Klamotten an, null parry.



Parry? Seit wann parieren Bären? Kleiner Fehler?
Mein Bär geht auch Richtung Mastery und kaum Richtung ausweichen.
Ist zwar nicht das beste Equip, aber in den T11 Raids war ich durchaus heilbar: http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/character/khazgoroth/Mirsa/simple


----------



## Harut (25. Oktober 2011)

Tomratz schrieb:


> Jetzt der Tank: Bärchentank mit 182 k Life (ist jetzt nicht sooo prickelnd aber auch nicht gerade sehr wenig), aber, er hatte durchweg DD Klamotten an, null parry. Jetzt wusste ich, warum sein Lebensbalken so munter zwischen rechts und links getanzt hatte.
> 
> Ich hab ihn dann gefragt ob es sein Ernst sei, in DD-Klamotten tanken zu wollen, mit 182 K Life.



wie wäre es, wenn du dich informierst, wie man als dudu tankt? bei der gewaltigen auswahl an def items aus leder, wird dir schnell auffallen, dass dd und tank eq quasi identisch sind, und nur bei sekundären DD- stats unterschiede in der gewichtung liegen. Agi > all! 

desweiteren beschwerst du dich über das fehlen von dem schönen wert "Parry" der bei einem dudutank so sinnvoll ist wie wille, da er nicht parrieren kann.

und noch weiter, ein tank, der mit 182k in einer low hero rumrennt, ist definitiv weit über den eq anforderungen.

edit: mist warn andere schneller die weniger getippt haben


----------



## Doofkatze (25. Oktober 2011)

http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/character/malorne/Nurhalbtod/simple

Gibt zwei Versionen, Bärchen zu spielen. Die eine ist ausweichen hochzuziehen, sprich passive Verteidigung, die andere läuft über Meisterschaft und Beweglichkeit, wo so ein Bärchen dann kritten muss, damit seine Zusatzverteidigung anspringt, die per Mastery mehr absorbiert.

Vorteil dabei ist natürlich, das man das Vieh dann auch genauso als Katze spielen kann.

Beweglichkeit ist dabei so stark, das man sogar PvP 371er Zeugs dem 346er Zeugs vorziehen kann.


----------



## Azddel (25. Oktober 2011)

Tomratz schrieb:


> Ich hab ihn dann gefragt ob es sein Ernst sei, in DD-Klamotten tanken zu wollen, mit 182 K Life. Es war sein Ernst.
> 
> Das war der Augenblick, in dem ich mich freundlich aus der Gruppe verabschiedet habe.
> 
> Stress hab ich auf der Arbeit oder manchmal bei unseren Raidabenden, den brauch ich nicht auch noch in einer normalen Heroini.


Nur zum Verständnis: Es gibt, wie zwei Vorredner schon sagten, keine expliziten Tankklamotten für Bären, die teilen sich ihr Zeug mit den Katzen.


Ich habe als Bär in FL nicht mal ganz 180k Life und ich schmeiße lieber ein Beweglichkeitsfläschchen ein als eine Stahlhaut.

Bären können auch weder parieren noch blocken, sie weichen aus. Raidbuffed komme ich da zur Zeit auf knapp 39%.


----------



## Tomratz (25. Oktober 2011)

Ronin1978 schrieb:


> Parry bei nem Bärchen? Sowas hat kein Bär. Und DD-Klamotten sind Tank-Klamotten bei Bär, da sind nur unterschiede in Sockelung und VZ.






Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Parry? Seit wann parieren Bären? Kleiner Fehler?
> Mein Bär geht auch Richtung Mastery und kaum Richtung ausweichen.
> Ist zwar nicht das beste Equip, aber in den T11 Raids war ich durchaus heilbar: http://eu.battle.net...th/Mirsa/simple






Harut schrieb:


> wie wäre es, wenn du dich informierst, wie man als dudu tankt? bei der gewaltigen auswahl an def items aus leder, wird dir schnell auffallen, dass dd und tank eq quasi identisch sind, und nur bei sekundären DD- stats unterschiede in der gewichtung liegen. Agi > all!
> 
> desweiteren beschwerst du dich über das fehlen von dem schönen wert "Parry" der bei einem dudutank so sinnvoll ist wie wille, da er nicht parrieren kann.
> 
> ...




Asche auf mein Haupt, bin nun mal kein Druidentank.

Von Ausweichen hab ich auf seinen Klamotten allerdings auch nix gefunden, es waren definitiv DD-Klamotten, die kenn ich nämlich von meiner Katze.

Ich habe im letzten Raid unseren Secondtank (Bärchen) geheilt, die hatte auch nicht mehr als knapp 200k raidbuffed. Da hatte ich bei Shannox noch locker Zeit, den Rest des Raids mit oben zu halten. Ab und zu mal eine Erneuerung, Gebet der Besserung oben halten und fertig war die Laube.

Bei *dem* Bärchen allerdings rannte der HP-Balken so schnell nach links, da half nicht mal Blitzheilung spammen.


----------



## Valdrasiala (25. Oktober 2011)

Ja Tomratz, es sind definitiv DD-Klamotten, wenn der Bär, der dann auf Mastery geht, nicht weiß, wie er vernünftig sein Schild aufbaut durch viele viele Crits, dann verzweifelt man gern mal als Heiler.

P.S. Leben sind nicht alles. Man braucht keine 200k Leben, wenn man es schafft, dem eigehenden Schaden zu umgehen. Leider ist das noch immer nicht in den Köpfen der Leute drin. Es gibt eine Ausnahme, wo viele Lebenspunkte gut sind, und das ist Baloroc.

P.P.S. Shannox ist ein Mädchen, was Schaden angeht ;-) Besonders nach dem Nerf. Selbst auf HC ist er keine wirkliche Herausforderung für die Heiler.


----------



## Azddel (25. Oktober 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Es gibt eine Ausnahme, wo viele Lebenspunkte gut sind, und das ist Baloroc.


Das ist grundlegend falsch. Ausdauer ist bei Baloroc das unwichtigste Stat für einen Tank, da er durch den Debuff, den er bekommt sowieso seine Lebenspunkte ins Unermessliche hochgetrieben bekommt. Nichts wäre also sinnloser, als bei diesem Boss auf Lebenspunkte zu gehen.


----------



## Loratus (25. Oktober 2011)

Hab mich dazu entschlossen, meine gestrige Raidgeschichte euch mitzuzeilen und meine Freude mit euch zu teilen. :>

Aus Langeweile loggte ich seit langem wieder einmal auf meinen mitlerweile verstaubten Arcane Mage um, in der Hoffnung einen FL Raid zu finden, da die anderen Chars bereits ID hatten. Da es ein Twink war betrug mein Itemlevel stolze 359, dafür auch alles gesockelt und verzaubert.
Kurze Zeit darauf ploppte im Handelschat eine Meldung auf, wo Leute für einen Fl Clearrun gesucht wurden. Ich begab mich zum Gearcheck und erklärte dem RL dass ich mit anderen Chars bereits mehrmals FL gecleart habe. Ein Invite folgte.
Es dauerte nicht lange und es ging mit dem Trash los und ich musterte nebenbei die anderen Chars. Ich war wohl bei einem Twinkrun, da der Großteil in den Top Raidgilden des Servers war, was mich durchaus freute.
Wir starteten mit Beth'tilac, da sich der Raidleiter unseren Schaden ansehen wollte und danach entschied, ob Shannox Hc gemacht wurde.
Zack lag die Spinne auch und wir wagten uns an Shannox Hc herran, der ebenfalls ein 1st Try war.
Danach ging es ab zu Ryolith, wo im TS die Diskussion entstand ob wir ihn ebenfalls Hc probieren sollten. Dieser lag dann im Heroic Mode im 2nd Try, wo ich auch direkt mein 1. Item bekam, den Vulkanstachel, wo ich mir ein Lachen ned verkneifen konnte.
Alysrazor legten wir im Normal Mode, welcher schicke Beine für mich fallen gelassen hat.
Baleroc konnte es sich dann nicht verkneifen, mir Stoffschultern zu geben.
Majordomus legten wir im 3. Try auf Hc (mein Main hat den nicht down *grml*), aber es freute mich trotzdem.
Abschließend lag dann auch Raggi nach 3 Trys und der Raid endete um einiges erfolgreicher als erwartet.
Danach holte ich mir noch den Rufrücken und 2 Items für die Raidpkt.

Fazit:
Mein Mage, der gestern das 2. ma FL war, hat 3 HCs gelegt und 6 Items bekommen (von 359 auf 366) und darunter auch eine Heroic Waffe. Recht viel besser kann ein Raid garnicht laufen. 

Danke für die tolle Gruppe falls das jemand liest, der gestern dabei war. 

Mfg
Loratus aka Løra


----------



## Fremder123 (25. Oktober 2011)

Tomratz schrieb:


> es waren definitiv DD-Klamotten, die kenn ich nämlich von meiner Katze.


Öhm, mal zum Verständnis. Es gibt keine Tankklamotten für Bären. Gabs nie und wirds nie geben. Der Bär sockelt anders und schmiedet anders um, das ist der einzige Unterschied. Aber: Derzeit ist Beweglichkeit WEIT vor allen anderen Werten. Darum wirst Du, wenn Du mal durchs Arsenal schaust, sehr viele Bären mit durchgehender Beweglichkeits-Sockelung sehen. Das sieht dann natürlich nach DD aus, ist es aber nicht. Genauso beim Schmuck. Fast alles was dem Feral nützt kann auch der Bär gebrauchen. Und 187k in einer heroischen Instanz, wo zu Anfang Cata die Tanks noch mehr als 50k Leben weniger hatten, ist voll in Ordnung. Ich sag Dir auch warum:

Die Lebensenergie ist seit Cata stark gestiegen, wer hätte das gedacht. Im Vergleich dazu die Heilungen der Heiler aber nicht. Und was ist jetzt besser? Ein Tank mit 300.000 Leben, der aber nur auf die Fr*sse bekommt weil er kaum einem Schlag ausweicht mangels Wert? Wo der Heiler Unsummen an Mana reinpumpt um ihn irgendwie oben zu halten bzw. überhaupt wieder nach oben in diese utopischen Lebenspunkt-Werte zu bringen? Oder ein Tank mit ungebufften 160 - 170k, der absorbiert und ausweicht dass es eine wahre Freude ist und wo der Heiler selbst mit durchweg kleinen Heilungen gemütlich gegenhalten kann? Dürfte klar sein oder?

Es ist ausrüstungstechnisch beim Bär nicht so offensichtlich wie etwa beim Paladin, dass er die Rolle eines Tanks einnimmt. Aber glaub mir, ein Beweglichkeits-Bär ist besser als ein Ausdauer-Bär, der obendrein die Düsterbräubecher als Schmuck trägt. Ich hab auch hier und einen Ausdauer-Sockel drin, aber die Hauptgewichtung (auch beim Schmuck) liegt klar auf Schadensvermeidung.



Doofkatze schrieb:


> Gibt zwei Versionen, Bärchen zu spielen. Die eine ist ausweichen hochzuziehen, sprich passive Verteidigung, die andere läuft über Meisterschaft und Beweglichkeit, wo so ein Bärchen dann kritten muss, damit seine Zusatzverteidigung anspringt, die per Mastery mehr absorbiert.


Ich mag diese pauschale Trennung nicht. Lieber achte ich auf ein ausgewogenes Verhältnis. Mein Feral ist in 2. Skillung auch Bär und hat sowohl viel Ausweichen als auch angemessen viel Meisterschaft. Und das obwohl er einige Katzenitems trägt (siehe hier).


----------



## Doofkatze (25. Oktober 2011)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Ich mag diese pauschale Trennung nicht. Lieber achte ich auf ein ausgewogenes Verhältnis. Mein Feral ist in 2. Skillung auch Bär und hat sowohl viel Ausweichen als auch angemessen viel Meisterschaft. Und das obwohl er einige Katzenitems trägt (siehe hier).




Ok, es kam etwas falsch rüber. Meinte eher damit, das ein Bär nicht zwangsläufig auf Ausweichwertung gehen MUSS, da man ihn auch über wilde Verteidigung, also Agi, Krit + Mastery spielen kann.

Mein Bär hats auch vermischt, komme damit recht gut zurecht.


----------



## Fremder123 (25. Oktober 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Ok, es kam etwas falsch rüber. Meinte eher damit, das ein Bär nicht zwangsläufig auf Ausweichwertung gehen MUSS, da man ihn auch über wilde Verteidigung, also Agi, Krit + Mastery spielen kann.
> 
> Mein Bär hats auch vermischt, komme damit recht gut zurecht.


Von Vorteil ist das halt, weil man für unterschiedliche Situationen gewappnet ist. Nehmen wir Nalorakk als Beispiel. Ausweichen ist praktisch, weil er grad als Bär ganz gut zuhaut und man so diesem Schaden etwas entgehen kann. Meisterschaft wiederum, wenn man den Blutungsdebuff bekommt. Diesem kann man nicht ausweichen, wohl aber seine Ticks absorbieren. Unser MT (Krieger) hat mich gestern, nachdem ich ihn mit meinem höheren Rüstungswert geneckt hab, auch darauf hingewiesen, dass er ja noch blocken und parieren könne. Ich konterte, dass ich das dank massivem Ausweichen und dem Absorb gar nicht nötig hätte. ;P Bär ist gut so wie er ist.


----------



## Saalia (25. Oktober 2011)

made my day


----------



## Valdrasiala (25. Oktober 2011)

Azddel schrieb:


> Das ist grundlegend falsch. Ausdauer ist bei Baloroc das unwichtigste Stat für einen Tank, da er durch den Debuff, den er bekommt sowieso seine Lebenspunkte ins Unermessliche hochgetrieben bekommt. Nichts wäre also sinnloser, als bei diesem Boss auf Lebenspunkte zu gehen.



Jein, es gibt eine gewisse Taktik mit 2 Tanks (wir selbst spielen im HC auch nur noch mit einem Tank), wo der Zweittank die Dezimierende Klinge abfängt und nicht schnell genug Stapel für Extraleben bekommt. Aber das spielt hier keine Rolle, da wir hier über grundlegende Dinge reden. Und da heißt es nunmal Vermeidung >>>>> Lebenspunktepolster


----------



## Azddel (25. Oktober 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Jein, es gibt eine gewisse Taktik mit 2 Tanks (wir selbst spielen im HC auch nur noch mit einem Tank), wo der Zweittank die Dezimierende Klinge abfängt und nicht schnell genug Stapel für Extraleben bekommt. Aber das spielt hier keine Rolle, da wir hier über grundlegende Dinge reden. Und da heißt es nunmal Vermeidung >>>>> Lebenspunktepolster



Doch doch. Gerade für die von dir erwähnte Taktik ist Leben genauso sinnlos.


Der Tank, der die KLingen abfangen soll, pullt den Boss und fängt an und tankt so lange bis er 3 Stapel des Debuffs hat. Dann hat er genug Leben. Danach übernimmt der Haupttank. Und immer wenn nun die dezimierende Klinge kommt, spottet der Tank, der begonnen hat, ab. So machen wir das jedenfalls immer.


----------



## Tomratz (25. Oktober 2011)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Öhm, mal zum Verständnis. Es gibt keine Tankklamotten für Bären. Gabs nie und wirds nie geben. Der Bär sockelt anders und schmiedet anders um, das ist der einzige Unterschied. Aber: Derzeit ist Beweglichkeit WEIT vor allen anderen Werten. Darum wirst Du, wenn Du mal durchs Arsenal schaust, sehr viele Bären mit durchgehender Beweglichkeits-Sockelung sehen. Das sieht dann natürlich nach DD aus, ist es aber nicht. Genauso beim Schmuck. Fast alles was dem Feral nützt kann auch der Bär gebrauchen. Und 187k in einer heroischen Instanz, wo zu Anfang Cata die Tanks noch mehr als 50k Leben weniger hatten, ist voll in Ordnung. Ich sag Dir auch warum:
> 
> Die Lebensenergie ist seit Cata stark gestiegen, wer hätte das gedacht. Im Vergleich dazu die Heilungen der Heiler aber nicht. Und was ist jetzt besser? Ein Tank mit 300.000 Leben, der aber nur auf die Fr*sse bekommt weil er kaum einem Schlag ausweicht mangels Wert? Wo der Heiler Unsummen an Mana reinpumpt um ihn irgendwie oben zu halten bzw. überhaupt wieder nach oben in diese utopischen Lebenspunkt-Werte zu bringen? Oder ein Tank mit ungebufften 160 - 170k, der absorbiert und ausweicht dass es eine wahre Freude ist und wo der Heiler selbst mit durchweg kleinen Heilungen gemütlich gegenhalten kann? Dürfte klar sein oder?
> 
> Es ist ausrüstungstechnisch beim Bär nicht so offensichtlich wie etwa beim Paladin, dass er die Rolle eines Tanks einnimmt. Aber glaub mir, ein Beweglichkeits-Bär ist besser als ein Ausdauer-Bär, der obendrein die Düsterbräubecher als Schmuck trägt. Ich hab auch hier und einen Ausdauer-Sockel drin, aber die Hauptgewichtung (auch beim Schmuck) liegt klar auf Schadensvermeidung.



Ich hab mich offensichtlich unklar ausgedrückt,sorry dafür.

Mir ist ein Tank mit 180-190 K, der aber entsprechend ausweichen oder parieren (ja, Bärchen haben kein parieren, ich habs inzwischen kapiert^^) kann, auch lieber als ein 300 K Tank, der jede Schelle voll einsteckt.

Bei diesem Bärchen wars aber definitiv so, dass er eben "nur" 182 K Leben hatte und trotzdem definitiv jede Schelle eingesteckt hat.

Wie bereits geschrieben, in unserem FL-Raid heile ich meistens den Secondtank oder die Gruppe. Wenn dann bei Shannox unsere Bärin als Tank für Wadenbeisser eingeteilt ist, marschiere ich da immer mit. Sie hat Raidbuffed knappe 200K Leben, ist aber für mich prima zu heilen. Erneuerung, Gebet der Besserung, das Einzelheilungschakra und nur ganz selten mal eine direkte Heilung.

Im allgemeinen heile ich sehr gern Bärentanks, bei dem ist mir allerdings der Spaß vergangen.


Aber back to topic, es gibt ja noch andere Chars ausser der Priesterin, meinen Magetwink z.B.

Da ich mit dem Priesterlein sowieso den Deserteurdebuff hatte, hab ich auf den Mage umgeloggt und mit ihm die Hyjal und Molten Front Dailies gemacht, währenddessen lief natürlich das Trottellotto.

Die Einladung kam, der Ladebalken zeigte Vortexgipfel, eine Ini, die ich eigentlich als Mage ganz gerne spiele. Nicht zu viel Movement, ordentlich Damage brazzen aber ab und zu auch mal die Möglichkeit CC zu üben, wenn die Gruppe den da mitmacht.

Bis zum ersten Boss lief es locker flockig dahin, ich lag zumindest an zweiter Stelle im Dmg, beim Trash tu ich mir da immer etwas schwer.

Im Kampf mit dem Boss zeigte sich dann, dass der Krieger-DD und ich ziemlich gleichauf mit unserem Schaden lagen, der dritte DD hatte dann ungefähr die Hälfte von dem was wir fabrizierten, aber auch das war durchaus genug für ne normale Hero.

Weiter gings zu Altairus, da musste ich den Krieger an mir vorbeilassen, diese blöden drehenden Winde, da musst ich mich dann immer erst in die richtige Richtung blinzeln, das ging auf den Schadensausstoss (vielleicht bin ich da auch einfach zu blöd für diesen Boss).

Bei den nächsten Mobgruppen dann schön cc't und auch die Mobs in den Energiedreiecken wurden mit CC und ordentlichem Damage umgebrezelt, wobei es da ein wenig länger dauerte, da man sich nicht ganz einig war, welchen Mob man denn nun zuerst umhauen muss.

Bei Asaad ist uns dann recht schnell der eine DD umgekippt, auf meine Frage ob der Priesterheiler denn dispellt habe, kam von dem die Antwort, ja er hat dispellt (ich glaub ihm das auch unbesehen). Manche Leute kapieren halt nicht, dass sie sich in das Dreieck stellen müssen, da hilft dann auch das dispellen nichts.

Als Mage brauche ich den Dispell vom Priester ja nicht, also fleissig geblinzelt und zusammen mit dem Krieger und dem Tank ordentlich auf Asaad eingeprügelt. Der Heiler hat seine Sache gut gemacht und Asaad lag locker und flockig.


----------



## Fremder123 (25. Oktober 2011)

Tomratz schrieb:


> Als Mage brauche ich den Dispell vom Priester ja nicht, also fleissig geblinzelt und zusammen mit dem Krieger und dem Tank ordentlich auf Asaad eingeprügelt. Der Heiler hat seine Sache gut gemacht und Asaad lag locker und flockig.


Wenn alle 5 einfach kurzm vorm Auslösen des Debuffs auf die Leertaste drücken, benötigt überhaupt niemand einen dispell... und es gibt auch noch einen Erfolg.^^


----------



## Tomratz (25. Oktober 2011)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Wenn alle 5 einfach kurzm vorm Auslösen des Debuffs auf die Leertaste drücken, benötigt überhaupt niemand einen dispell... und es gibt auch noch einen Erfolg.^^



Schon klar, leider hast du gefühlt immer mindestens einen Spezialisten dabei, ders versemmelt (ich möcht mich da nicht ausnehmen), deshalb verlass ich mich lieber auf mein blinzeln, ausserdem kann ich da weiter fleissig "Dämätsch" machen 


Edit ruft gerade in den Raum dass ich den Erfolg mit dem Mage sogar schon hab


----------



## Muffi77 (26. Oktober 2011)

Ich hatte gestern mal wieder ein richtig schönes Erlebnis in einer Instanz. Ich bin mit meiner Mage momentan auf Level 53, wovon ich einen Level gestern allein in der Instanz gemacht habe. Angemeldet habe ich mich über den Dungeonfinder und es ploppten wie so oft die Schwarzfelstiefen auf. Ich mag diese Ini eigentlich, doch nervt mich tierisch, das meist nur der Gefängnisbereich gemacht wird und man die anderen Quests eigentlich nie erledigt bekommt. Also habe ich vorher gleich gefragt, ob die anderen nicht bereit wäre die komplette Instanz zu clearen, da man ja dann zum einen die Quests erledigt bekommen würde und es ja nebenher auch noch reichlich XP gäbe. Immerhin sagten 3 von den anderen 4 sofort ja, wiesen aber darauf hin, dass das seine Zeit dauern könnte. Für mich kein Problem, ich hatte Zeit, also gings los. 
Wir machten zuerst den Gefängnisbereich und wie nicht anders zu erwarten war es der Tank, der uns sofort verließ. Glücklicherweise war noch ein Krieger dabei, der spontan weitergetankt hat und wir eben zu viert weitergemacht haben. Ich habe erst später gesehen, dass sowohl der Neutank wie auch die Heilerin beide aus einer Gilde waren (nochmal vielen Dank an die zwei aus der Gilde Chronicle vom Server Mithilorden, toll das ihr die Zeit und Geduld aufgebracht habt!). Es hat einfach nur Spaß gemacht, die Heilerin war absolut top, was sie alles weggeheilt hat und auch wenn ich mal wieder dem (Aushilfs-)Tank die Aggro geklaut habe, gabs kein böses Wort, echt schön, so sollte jeder Ini-Gang sein!


----------



## Varaquet (26. Oktober 2011)

Freut mich Muffi, das du es gut getroffen hast 

Mich traf es gestern schlimmer, mit meiner kleinen Aushilfsheilschamanin auf Level 85. 

Erste Instanz, Tol'Vir. 
Tank : DK (seufz, ich ahne Schlimmes )
DD : DK, Mage, Druide
Heiler : Ich 

DK pullt nach dem ersten ( oder zweiten Boss ? ), auf der Straße der Händler die Pat noch dazu, sieht, das er Scheisse gebaut hat - und verlässt die Gruppe.... 

Tank Nummer 2 ist ein Krieger, der ja mal ordentlich Kellen kassiert hat ( mich haben die knapp 220k Life buffed schon gewundert ), bei dem Buße / dunkle Phönix Boss sterben wir wieder.
Tank leavt.

Tank Nummer 3 ist ein Bär, der den Boss ohne HP Ping Pong tankt ( ich liebe Bärchis  ) und kurz drauf fällt auch Siamat tot in den Dreck.

Nach einigen RL Verpflichtungen, dacht ich mir : och, ne Hero noch und dann gehst ins Bett. 
Aus einer geplanten (!!) kurzen Hero ( maximal 1 1/2h ) wurden fast 2 1/2h.... 
Wenn ich gewusst hätte, was mich erwartet, wär ich mit meinem Buch lieber gleich ins Bett 

Wieder unterwegs als Heiler, diesmal Schwarzfehlshöhlen... 
Nach einem " Nanu, gibt es fürs Sterben in Heros auch Erfolge ? " die noch Herumliegenden aufgesammelt.
" lol ne, wir wollen den erfolg bei corla machen " 
* postet das unselige ACM * 
" Mit mir... ? Als Heiler !? Bist du noch zu retten oder schon vollends durch ? Schau dir bitte meinen Manapool und mein Equip an - den Erfolg könnt ihr knicken .. oder macht ihn gefälligst mit eurer Gilde. " 
( Info : meine Schami trägt einen Schnitt von 340 mit einem 72k Manapool ).
BÄMM, traf mich der nächste Schock. 

SCHON wieder ein DK Tank !? SCHON wieder einer, der nur auf Ausdauer gesockelt ist !?

Alles Meckern kam zu spät, Tank, Eule und Mage sprinten vor, packen sich die Alte samt den 2 Strahlen.
Eule und Magierlein bleiben stehen.
Bleiben stehen.. 
.... und bleiben stehen.... 
... weit über die 80 Stacks der Evo raus... 
Der erste evolviert.... 
Eulchen...
... seufz... 

Ab da hab ich dann die Heilung komplett eingestellt, Hinweis :
" Die Scherze könnt ihr gildenintern oder nonhero treiben, aber nicht mit mir. " 
Magier muckt auf, will einen Flamewar starten - aber mein " Klick / Ignore Button " ist schneller. 
Nach unsrem Ableben alle wieder aufgehoben ( es lebe der Massenrezz ) , den Tank erst mal rund gemacht, warum er da nicht einschreitet... 
" ey lol, das sin alles rl friends ! " 
*DONG* * DONG * * DONG* <- mein Kopf der in der Sekunde mehrmals den Tisch berührt hat... mit voller Wucht. 

Aber Vara is ja nich doof. Hehe. Beim Tankpull mit vorgerannt und einen Strahl abgefangen, bevor sich der Imba Mage da reinstellen konnte  
Eulchen ist zwar wieder zum Evo Monster geworden, und der Fight hat über Minuten gedauert, weil für solchen Helden hab ich kein Heldentum ( Wortwitz  ) übrig.
Mage zündet Zeitkrümmung - und kriegt von seinem Freund RL Tank erstmal im /p eine gebratzt. 
" lol, heb dir des fünr endboss auf, du noob ey ! " 
Die Antwort des Magiers konnt ich nicht lesen, da der ja schon auf Ignore stand.
Sein Freund, der Tank danach auch . 

Ich weiss nicht , wie oft wir gestorben sind.
Aber von den 83 Gold Dungeonbelohnung gingen 77 fürs Reppen drauf. 

Bei den Gruppen mit den Humanoiden / Elementaren :
- kein Schaf weit und breit
- nur ein gebanntes Elementar und ein verhexter Caster.... 

Bei den Meteor Riesen :
- alle stehen hübsch weit auseinander
- nur Vara steht am Tank 
- Eule und Magier zerfetzt es

Ich hab leider den letzten DD vergessen, ich weiss wirklich nicht mehr, welche Klasse das war.
Nach der Hero war ich wirklich... fertig. 
Gut, meine Schuld, das ich nicht gegangen bin.
Aber.. aber.. ich brauch die verflixten Punkte


----------



## Littletall (28. Oktober 2011)

Gestern wurde ich von einer Gildenheilerin gefragt, ob ich mit meiner Schurkin mit in eine Ini will. Klar, also angemeldet und Burg Schattenfangn ploppte auf.

Und der Run war sowas von nett. Die Leute waren total locker drauf und haben herumgescherzt, alle Mobs und Bosse fielen ohne Probleme und zwei Leute haben den Erfolg bei Ashbury bekommen.

Und ich hab mit meiner Schurkin einen Schaden von 16k hinbekommen. Ich war selbst total baff. Ich wusste gar nicht, dass ich das hinkriege. Guide lesen hat sich gelohnt.


----------



## Stevesteel (28. Oktober 2011)

Als erstes ZG, schneller Run, was allerdings sehr nervte, weshalb ich den DK-Tank kurze Zeit später auf Ignore setzte war, daß
er jeden, aber auch wirklich jeden Scheiss-CD von seinen Fähigkeiten im Gruppenchat durch ein Addon posten ließ.
Ich machte ihn am Anfang darauf aufmerksam, daß man durch dieses Gespamme evtl. was im Gruppenchat 
überlesen könnte, was wichtig wäre. Er schaltet es nicht ab, ich ihn auf ignore.
Tja, vorm Endboss dann, beim ersten der 3 Adds, die später als Geister wieder kommen, schrieb der Palaheiler, dass er kurz afk ist.
Was machte der DK? Klar, pullt, Wipe. Weil er es zwischen seinem ganzen Autogeschriebsel nicht gesehen hatte^^
Naja, manche lernen nur durch Schmerz.
Danach 2x 50er Inis, jeweils zum Endboss Invite, Beutel & XP schnell abgegriffen, sehr fein

@littletall: spiel was anderes, dann machst auch mehr Schaden


----------



## Tomratz (28. Oktober 2011)

Ich stelle meine Priesterin momentan von Holy auf Diszi um, habe die Skillung entsprechend angepasst, neue Glyphen gesetzt und einiges an entsprechendem Equip gekauft.

Jetzt sollte das Mädel natürlich in einer Ini ausprobiert werden, also den Dungeonfinder geöffnet, angemeldet und losgezogen um Dailies zu machen.

Der Invite kam sehr schnell und ich bin fürchterlich erschrocken. Ich Trottel hatte nicht genau hingeschaut und mich ausgerechnet für eine Zandalari Ini angemeldet.

Zum besseren Verständnis sollte ich erwähnen, dass ich mich mit der Heilerin bisher erfolgreich um die Zulinis gedrückt habe, mit dem Mage habe ich wenigstens jede einmal von innen gesehen.

Also nachdem der Ladebalken durch war, gleich mal im Gruppenchat geschrieben, dass ich die Ini als Heiler nicht kenne und nichts dagegen hätte wenn man mich kickt.

Während ich den Satz noch schrieb, sah ich, dass der Lebensbalken des DK-Tanks (vom Rest weiss ich nur, dass noch ein DK-DD dabei war) schon anfing, sich zu bewegen, er war also schon auf die ersten Mobs losgegangen. Also schnell hinterher, erstmal einen Schild verpasst und dann locker hochgeheilt.

Das man sich den Buff aus den Kesseln holen muss, wusste ich ja, also getrunken und hinter der Truppe hergehechelt (natürlich auf dem Mount, sonst wär das nie was geworden).

So ging das bis zum ersten Boss, wo ich dann feststellen durfte, dass zu allem Übel auch noch mein Internet laggte. Ist natürlich besonders dann spannend, wenn der diesen Irrgarten stellt und man sich bewegen muss, folgerichtig biss mein Heilerlein ins Gras, der Boss lag trotzdem.

Wieder reingerannt (es kam keiner auf die Idee zu rezzen) und der Gruppe hinterhergehechelt (Gestern war Hecheltag, ich hätt bestimmt einen tollen Geburtseinleitungskurs für werdende Mütter geben können  ).

Der nächste Boss hat sich für die erste Hinrichtung natürlich das liebe Heilerlein ausgesucht, was uns aber nicht daran hinderte, ihm den Hintern zu versohlen (Geistern sei dank). Ich überlebte ihn, ebenso die gesamte Gruppe.

Weiter gings in einem Höllentempo zum nächsten, das ist doch der mit den Kesseln, oder?. Da ich den eben *nicht* richtig kannte, hats mich wieder mal zerlegt, also wieder reingehechelt (nein, es hat wieder niemand Anstalten gemacht zu rezzen) und hinter der Gruppe her.

Die Tusse mit den Panthern war trotz meiner Laggs, die mich immer noch plagten, kein grosses Hindernis und schon standen wir vor dem Chef.

Dort war natürlich mal wieder der Heiler das Lieblingsziel fürs plattsetzen, so dass ich auch da das Ende des Kampfes auf dem Boden liegend erlebte.

Auf meine nochmalige Entschuldigung, mit dem Hinweis dass ich die Ini nicht kannte und am Anfang ja den Kick angeboten hätte, kam vom Tank "Hab ich glatt überlesen, XD".

Von der Heilleistung her war ich vollauf mit dem Diszi zufrieden, insgesamt war ich allerdings eher ein Hemmschuh als eine richtig gute Hilfe. Zum einen, weil ich eben die Ini nicht gut kenne, zum anderen wegen der Laggs.

Falls diese Beschreibung jemandem bekannt vorkommt, er oder sie also in der Gruppe mit dabei war, ein dickes Dankeschön für eure Geduld.


Im Feuerlande Raid bin ich dann glatt in der Disziskillung geblieben und hab mich wohler gefühlt als in der Holyskillung.


----------



## Varaquet (28. Oktober 2011)

Gestern abend in meiner neuen "Heimat" :
- Hero gegangen, Burg Schattenfang. 
Alles easy, keine Wipes.. nur 4 Kühe, die einem Untoten die Sicht versperrt haben *g* 
DPS : 15k 

Hero Nummer 2 komplett random mit Schami : 
-Steinerner Kern
- Ausdauertank
- 3 Wipes, viele Flames vom Tank 

" lol du nub, heal ma " 
" dein equip is schaize " 
" du hast zu wenig mana " 
" du gimp " 

" Herzlich willkommen in Cataclysm, lieber Lich King Ausdauertank. Das Sockeln von Ausdauer macht aus meinem sonst so sparsamen Manamodell eine richtige Manaschleuder. Da aber Einsicht anscheinend nicht zu deinen geskillten Talenten gehört, werde ich diese Gruppe nun verlassen und wünsche dir weiterhin viel Erfolg mit deinen Heilern." 

/leave group 

Und das noch vor dem ersten Boss, an dem wir mehrmals verreckt sind...
Tank hielt es nicht für nötig, aus dem Beschuss rauszugehen... 
Der Fury blieb in allem stehen... 
Die Adds klebten dank Heilaggro alle an mir... 

Ich weiss nicht, ob manche Tanks einmal zu oft auf die Mütze bekommen haben oder ob sie generell Sülze im Kopf haben. 
Mein Equip ist nicht das Beste, mein Char ist auch noch nicht lang 85. 
Viele Ausdauertanks jumpen in 5 Trashgruppen und erwarten, das ich den Mist gegenheile.
Ja, ne, is klar 
Da seh ich ihnen mittlerweile nur noch beim Sterben zu. Gegenheilen, wozu ? Lebensbalken Ping Pong und dann ist mein Mana auf 0. Gewartet wird ja nicht mehr, damit der Heiler mal trinken kann. 

"Richtige" Tanks ( richtige Sockel/VZ) gibts ja nur noch selten..... 
Ich hab mittlerweile oft genug "Tanks" in der Gruppe gehabt, wo mein Kopf beim abschließenden Blick ins Arsenal den Tisch getroffen hat.
DD "Tanks" die sich als Tank anmelden, um schneller einen Invite zu bekommen - das hat mir ehrlich einer gesagt, mit einem abschließenden : wayne, heal lieba, ogog. 

Naja.. geh ich halt im Heilequip und Elespecc in Heros - macht ja schließlich "jeder" 
Keinen Bock mehr auf Tanknoobs.


----------



## Tomratz (28. Oktober 2011)

Varaquet schrieb:


> " Herzlich willkommen in Cataclysm, lieber Lich King Ausdauertank. Das Sockeln von Ausdauer macht aus meinem sonst so sparsamen Manamodell eine richtige Manaschleuder. Da aber Einsicht anscheinend nicht zu deinen geskillten Talenten gehört, werde ich diese Gruppe nun verlassen und wünsche dir weiterhin viel Erfolg mit deinen Heilern."



Made my Day  

Hast du das als Makro abgespeichert?

Leider hab ich auch oft das Pech auf reine Ausdauertanks zu stoßen


----------



## SilentLightofTirion (28. Oktober 2011)

Tomratz schrieb:


> Made my Day
> 
> Hast du das als Makro abgespeichert?
> 
> Leider hab ich auch oft das Pech auf reine Ausdauertanks zu stoßen



Wobei ich DK Tanks da noch als einzige Klasse verstehen kann, da diese durch mehr Ausdauer automatisch ihre Selbstheilung steigern und gleichzeitig ihr Blutschild.
Bei allen anderen Tanks sind die Sekundärattribute besser...


Ich dachte mir gestern, dass ich mit meinem Mage mal noch schnell ne Zul Ini mache, um vllt meine doofen 333er Schultern loswerden zu können. Es kam ZA. Erst dachte ich, da steht nen Taurenpriest neben mir, wegen dem Stoff Helm, beim MouseOver kam dann Druide zum vorschein. Wenn ich sowas schon sehe, weiß ich, dass es stressig wird. Erster Trash, der beim Toröffnen noch und der Druide war auf 20% Mana.... Achja, der Tank meinte noch, strengt Euch mal an, ich will endlich mal 4 von 4 retten. Dachte mir schon gleich, dass das mit dem Heal nix wird.
Nach jeder 2. Gruppe hat sich dann der Druide hingesetzt um Mana zu trinken. Habs mir dann mal erlaubt sein Gear anzuschauen. Der Helm natürlich Stott-PVP... (Wenn er schon PvP kauft, warum dann nicht Leder?). Der Rest alles was er finden konnte (Beide Ringe vom Event), Trinket-Regensang... . Ich konnte mir den Spruch dann nicht verkneifen und meinte "Du weißt schon, dass du nen +5% Int Bonus bekommst, wenn du nur Leder anziehst". Kam als Antwort "Jaja, aber ich muss mich ja equippen". Wir haben uns dann durch die Ini gewipt (Unsichtbarkeit und Eisblock auf CD).

Ich verstehs net, wenn es jemand (und dann noch Heiler) so eindeutig unterequipt ist, dass er nach 10 Sekunden oom ist, lauf ich doch keine Zul-Ini.... Ich hab ja selbst 5 85er Heiler, aber wenn ich z.B. noch als Druide nen Stoffhelm tragen müsste (würde ich z.B. net, lieber trag ich nen 316er Leder Helm), dann lauf ich doch normal, sodass ich mir für 2200 GP den 346er Helm hole.... Und erst wenn ich da lässig durch komme, lauf ich Zul-Inis.

Also es gibt nicht nur die schlechten (Ausdauer)-Tanks und DDs (hab ich schon erwähnt, dass ich vorgestern Abend nen Retri in ZG heilen durfte, der 4k dps gemacht hat mit 360er Gear?), sondern auch Heiler die keinen Plan vom Heilen haben und lieber sich selbst und die anderen masakrieren in dem Fall.


----------



## Tomratz (28. Oktober 2011)

SilentLightofTirion schrieb:


> Also es gibt nicht nur die schlechten (Ausdauer)-Tanks und DDs (hab ich schon erwähnt, dass ich vorgestern Abend nen Retri in ZG heilen durfte, der 4k dps gemacht hat mit 360er Gear?), sondern auch Heiler die keinen Plan vom Heilen haben und lieber sich selbst und die anderen masakrieren in dem Fall.



Stimmt leider auch.

Da lob ich mir inzwischen meinen Diszipriest, der hat null Manaprobleme und heilen ist, zumindest in "normalen" Heros ein Klacks.

Es wird immer Leute geben, die von ihrer Klasse null Ahnung haben, seien es Tanks, Heiler oder DD.


----------



## Snee (28. Oktober 2011)

SilentLightofTirion schrieb:


> Wobei ich DK Tanks da noch als einzige Klasse verstehen kann, da diese durch mehr Ausdauer automatisch ihre Selbstheilung steigern und gleichzeitig ihr Blutschild.
> Bei allen anderen Tanks sind die Sekundärattribute besser...



Mal wieder mein gefährliches Halbwissen... auch der DK fährt mit Meisterschaft deutlich besser...


----------



## SilentLightofTirion (28. Oktober 2011)

Snee schrieb:


> Mal wieder mein gefährliches Halbwissen... auch der DK fährt mit Meisterschaft deutlich besser...



Mag sein, aber da fällt ein Ausdauer-DK-Tank nicht so schwer ins Gewicht wie ein Ausdauer-Krieger oder Ausdauer-Pala. Dies wollte ich damit sage, bzw. hab ja auch geschrieben, dass es die einzige Klasse ist, wo ich Ausdauer-Tanks noch akzeptiere


----------



## Littletall (28. Oktober 2011)

@ SilentofLight

Ich sollte noch erwähnen, dass meine Schurkin nicht komplett in T12 rumrennt und gerade mal so Zandalari gehen darf. Dafür fand ich meinen Schaden echt gut.

20k darf man von mir eh nicht erwarten, ich verhau ständig die Rotationen (Zerhäckseln erneuern, obwohl das ja Vergiften macht z.B.)


----------



## SilentLightofTirion (28. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab mich doch gar net über deinen Schaden beschwert?


----------



## Virikas (28. Oktober 2011)

Gestriges Tagwerk:

1. Paladin Tank komplett Random Schwarzfelshöhlen
- bis auf einen Whipe, weil 2 von den Gruppen nach dem zweiten Boss gepullt wurden und so ein Tank im solarplexus der Mobs nunmal weder CDs ziehen noch Ausweichen, Blocken oder Parieren kann alles einwandfrei. Sogar der "bei 75 aus dem Strahl raus" Boss lag First Try und Problemlos
- Kommunikation? Nicht vorhanden

2. Paladin Tank Grim Batol mit Gildenheiler
- Außer, dass der Shadow DauerOoM war (klar, wenn man nur Mindsear nutzt und sonst gar nichts..) keine Probleme.
- Heiler akut gelangweilt

3. Paladin Tank Todesminen komplett Random
- Herrlich.. DPS wie Sau dabei (keiner unter 17k Singletarget, am Trash bis hoch zu 55k)
- Heiler: Akut gelangweilt

4. Paladin Heiler mit Gilden DK Tank und Gildenkatze
- Kein Schaden dabei.. Random DDs mit 3-5k .. Na gut.. unser Katze fährt ihre 22k, passt auch
- Zu keiner Zeit unter 85% Mana gewesen
- Gelangweilt Punkte abgeholt

5. Twink Priester ohne Erbstücke als Diszi in Scholo
- Tank pullt den kompletten ersten Raum und leaved ohne auch nur Ansatzweise in Gefahr zu sein zu sterben
- 2 DDs leaven direkt mit

6. Twink Priester Schole zweiter Anlauf
- Erster Raum clear
- Tank pullt zweiten Raum komplett und leaved
- Schnauze vollgehabt Frustriert übers questen weitergelevelt -.-

Also sagen wir mal so.. Die Heroes waren nicht das Thema.. aber diese sch** Leavetanks gehen einfach mal gar nicht


----------



## Littletall (28. Oktober 2011)

SilentLightofTirion schrieb:


> Ich hab mich doch gar net über deinen Schaden beschwert?



Nein? Dann hab ich mich entweder beim Namen verlesen oder etwas falsch verstanden.


----------



## oww (28. Oktober 2011)

So "Leave-Tanks" hatte wir letztens auch. Wollten mit meiner Freundin (Schurkin) Zul-Inis machen. Also angemeldet und gewartet. Invite kam: Zul Aman. Bärtank, irgendein Heiler, Hexe, meine Freundin (Schurkin) und ich Jägerin. Wir laufen grad vor, da ist der Tank schon weg. Wir warten noch ein bißchen, dann leavt der Heiler auch. Toll! Weiter gewartet. Nach 5 min kam ein DK-Tank und Schami-Heiler. Und dann gings los. Es lief alles super (der Tank hat ab und zu die Aggro an die Schurkin verloren), aber auch das war kein Problem. Die Bosse lagen alle ohne Wipes - bis zum Endboss. Kombi war Luchs und Drachenfalke. Der Luchs geht erst mir dann der Schurkin an die Wäsche (beide tot), ich krieg den battlerezz und weitergehts. Die Verwandlung kommt und wir hauen die DPS runter. Irgendwann erwischt es die Hexe, dann den Tank, dann mich. Der Boss hat noch so 60-70k Leben und der Schami steht alleine. Und er hat es dann geschafft den Boss zu legen. Wow! Danke an den Schami, der uns vor dem Wipe bewart hat!


----------



## Tomratz (28. Oktober 2011)

Langsuir schrieb:


> 5. Twink Priester ohne Erbstücke als Diszi in Scholo
> - Tank pullt den kompletten ersten Raum und leaved ohne auch nur Ansatzweise in Gefahr zu sein zu sterben
> - 2 DDs leaven direkt mit
> 
> ...




Das Pech hatte ich glücklicherweise erst ein einziges Mal in Grim Batol, da haben wir aber noch genug Damage auffahren können und trotzdem noch die Mobs gelegt.

Scheint irgendwie ein neues Hobby von manchen Leuten zu sein. Blöd nur, dass man da nicht n Ticket für aufmachen kann. Der GM wird einem was husten, könnte ja an allem möglichen gelegen haben


----------



## SilentLightofTirion (28. Oktober 2011)

Littletall schrieb:


> Nein? Dann hab ich mich entweder beim Namen verlesen oder etwas falsch verstanden.



Glaub du meinst das:



Stevesteel schrieb:


> ....
> 
> @littletall: spiel was anderes, dann machst auch mehr Schaden





Diese Leave-Tanks regen mich auch immer auf. Warum müssen die immer erst noch alles Pullen?


----------



## Littletall (28. Oktober 2011)

Oh, entschuldige bitte, SoL. Dann muss ich mich natürlich bei Stevesteel beschweren.

Mir gehts oft gegen den Strich, dass man bei den DPS-Zahlen entweder ein Noob mit unter 5k ist oder ein Pro mit über 20k. Darf man nicht auch einfachmal Durchschnitt sein, so wie ich?


----------



## Stevesteel (28. Oktober 2011)

SilentLightofTirion schrieb:


> Glaub du meinst das:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weil es sonst langweilig wäre und man diese lustigen Ereignisse hier nicht am nächsten Tag lesen könnte.


----------



## Varaquet (28. Oktober 2011)

Tomratz schrieb:


> Made my Day
> 
> Hast du das als Makro abgespeichert?
> 
> Leider hab ich auch oft das Pech auf reine Ausdauertanks zu stoßen



Hm, nee. Aber das werd ich mir als Makro speichern 

Und über Leavetanks, die vorher die halbe Ini pullen, reg ich mich schon gar nimmer auf. Soll, wer will. Mit viel Glück stehen wir noch am Ausgang und rennen dann halt einfach raus.


----------



## Feuerkatze (28. Oktober 2011)

Gestern war Leveltag mit kleiner Zweitjägerin. Die ist grad 60 geworden und darf sich jetzt durch die Outland-Inis schlagen. 

Anscheindend machen die dann vorhandenen DKs auch andere Spieler unfähig oder so.

1. Versuch
Wartezeit 6 min. Die Bessere Hälfte geht grad in die Küche zum Essen vorbereiten. Eine Ini sollte wohl gehen. Bollwerk. Ich komm rein und seh schon die ersten Leichen rumliegen. Aha, da hat wohl jemand die Gruppe verlassen. Na gut sehen wir mal. 
Tank: Pala
DD: Schurke, DK, Jäger(ich)
Heiler: Priester. 

Tank pullt nächste Gruppe verliert Aggro, irgendwas kloppt auf dem Heiler rum. 

die Nächste Gruppe will er wohl auslassen. Ich verstehe es nicht, man ist am leveln, jeder Mob gibt XP und ausgelassene Gruppen führen meist zwangläufig zu.... da ist die Gruppe auch schon bei mir während der Tank schon den Boss gepullt hat, der gerade an der anderen Gruppe vorbeigelaufen kam. 
"Run" schreibt der Priester noch und stirbt. Ich nehm noch ein paar mit und sterb dann auch

Der Priester verlässt die Gruppe. 
Pala (nachdem er sehr lange den Inieingang gesucht hat) und DK laufen schonmal wieder vor. Schurke und ich schreiben: wir sollten mal nen Heiler suchen. (Pala war Gruppenleiter). Da seh ich schon einen Todesgriff. Ich verlasse die Gruppe und geniesse die dann auch scnon fast fertigen Pasta Carbonara. 

2. Versuch. 
Bollwerk klar. 
Tank: Krieger
DDs DK und Schurke und ich. 
Heiler: Pala

Tank Pullt erste Riesengruppe, Heiler ist wohl überrascht auf jeden Fall Wipe. 
Krieger und Schurke brauchen etwas länger bis sie wieder in der Ini sind. (hey ich musste auch erst nochmal nachdenken wo das war, ist halt doch schon ne weile her)

Kickvote "Krieger"; Grund: Idiot - sowas seh ich schonmal gar nicht ein. Gut er hat sich in der ersten Gruppe überschätzt und etwas gebraucht um in die Ini zu kommen aber Kick? ne. Anscheinend sieht das auch wer anders noch so, Kick ist nicht drin
Gleich drauf Kickvote für den Schurken; Grund: Idiot. Meine Reaktion siehe oben. Auch er bleibt. 

Ohne grössere Probleme wird die Ini gecleard. Ende.


----------



## Virikas (28. Oktober 2011)

Tomratz schrieb:


> Scheint irgendwie ein neues Hobby von manchen Leuten zu sein. Blöd nur, dass man da nicht n Ticket für aufmachen kann. Der GM wird einem was husten, könnte ja an allem möglichen gelegen haben



Bei mir verstopft sowas die Ignore Listen ... Dank Friendshare landets dann gleich auf jedem meiner Chars.
Da ich sowohl DD, als auch Heiler und Tank in Random Inis spiele (wie ich grad Lust hab) freu ich mich dann immer darüber, dass ich den garantiert nie wieder sehe. Gefühlt hab ich daher aber auch teils extreeeeem lange Queuezeiten


----------



## Tomratz (28. Oktober 2011)

Langsuir schrieb:


> Bei mir verstopft sowas die Ignore Listen ... Dank Friendshare landets dann gleich auf jedem meiner Chars.
> Da ich sowohl DD, als auch Heiler und Tank in Random Inis spiele (wie ich grad Lust hab) freu ich mich dann immer darüber, dass ich den garantiert nie wieder sehe. Gefühlt hab ich daher aber auch teils extreeeeem lange Queuezeiten




Dazu bin ich ehrlich gesagt viel zu faul, ausserdem wars bisher tatsächlich erst ein mal.


----------



## Amraam (28. Oktober 2011)

Heute ne Super inni gehabt 

Ich heute als Tank in Grim-Batol:

Grim-Batol:
Jeder kennt doch den tollen Boss mit den Feuer-eles die einen spieler verfolgen und dann _bumm_ ?
Witzlos wenn der jäger mit der spinne den Feuer-Ele permanent wurzelt ^^

Caster-Mobs, die sich nicht/kaum ziehenlassen?
Witzlos wenn der DK-DD die Caster-mobs in den Prankenhieb/Hauhen aoe- "reingreift" 
(ok, da muss dan gegengespottet werden, aber egal  )

"Da blinkt ein mob Böse -> Eisfalle drauf".

Das beste:
Heiler-Damage, das beste lob für den tank 

(heiler stand mit 8,7k DPS in Recount drinne ^^)


----------



## Micro_Cuts (28. Oktober 2011)

ich habe gestern mein wow Acc reaktiviert weil ich rein schauen wollte was so geht und was neues gibt.

dann war ich gleich mal gestern und heute mit meinem 85er in paar heros und mit meinem twink 74 auch in paar inis. und allein an diesen beiden tagen an denen ich ingesammt 9 instanzen gemacht habe sind in 6 davon immer ein oder zwei spieler abgehauen - obwohl der ini run super lief.

das muss man sich mal geben!! rift spiele ich auch seit *7 monaten*, und dort ist mir das bissher *nur ca 5 mal* passiert.

wow community ... kannste knicken (natürlich nicht alle)


----------



## Nisbo (29. Oktober 2011)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> Als erstes ZG, schneller Run, was allerdings sehr nervte, weshalb ich den DK-Tank kurze Zeit später auf Ignore setzte war, daß
> er jeden, aber auch wirklich jeden Scheiss-CD von seinen Fähigkeiten im Gruppenchat durch ein Addon posten ließ.



Ich nutze das Addon auch beim Druiden, weil einmal sieht es so der Heal und weis das er evtl mal was andere Heilen kann und man spart sich auch die ganzen Kommentare von den Leuten: ey du noob/gimp/alta nutz Deine CD alata.


Da kannste tausend mal sagen das man die nutzt, die wissen es besser. Un dmir sind als Heal die Infos auch lieber als Tanks die keine CDs nutzen bzw Leute die nicht kicken.

Aber muß ja jeder selber wissen, im Endeffekt bin ich dann froh wenn man mich wegen nützlichen Infos auf Ignore packt, so brauch ich dann nich tmehr mit den rooxxor Leuten spielen.

PLS start your flame beetween this arrows --> <---

----




OK back to topic, da ich gerade meine 2. Druiden auf 85 gebracht habe um auch die beiden verbleibenden Skillungen (Eule/Katze) mal zu spielen.

Gelevelt als Tank weil es in den Inis einfach mal schneller geht mit dem inv.

Dann wollte ich mal Eule testen, also Gear war ja teilweise besort so das ich auch ohne das Tankgear gerade so in die normalen HCs komme,

aber da habe ich mir glatt ein Eigentor geschossen ^^

Komme in die Ini rein, Schwarzfels, gehe noch die Info in den Chat das dies mein erster Versuch als Eule ist und man nachsichtig sein sollte.

Tank rennt los, ich fang auch an mit Schaden machen, ist da dann ja immer etwas komisch wenn man was neues testet.

Beim Trah mit bomben gerade so die 10K geschaft, naja man muß sich ja mal einspielen und 325 ist ja nicht so der Renner vom ilevel.

Was mich nur wundert ist das der Tank permanent an Leben verliert und nach dem Trash fast tod ist. Wollt emir den Heal dann mal anschauen

und stelle fest das ich Depp mich selber als Heal statt als DD angemeldet habe. OK, entschuldigt und bin dann raus aus der Gruppe.







Inzwischen dann etwas Leder gefarmt und nach 30 Min wieder angemeldet für Schwarzfels und es kam eine Whipeorgie

weil nach dem ranziehen nicht weggelaufen wurde (heal) oder der heal den Tank verrecken lassen hat.




Glaube das waren 5 Whipes gewesen, dann bin ich auch raus da meine Freundin ins Bett wollte und ich so auch nicht wirklich Eule testen konnte.




----------------




Heute wieder Schwarzfels, erster Boss kein Problem.

2. Boss kam was zu erwarten war

Ich: rechts

die beiden anderen mitte und links, also da jeder was sagte geht man auch davon aus das jeder den boss kennt, nen warri de rin der mitte war sollte kicken (das kann normalerweise der tank ja machen ohne probleme)

2 mal whipe, ich frage mal nach was daran so schwer ist, evtl kann man ja nochmal was erklären, Tank und DD hauen ab, lasse den Geist frei und bei Bob "ihr wurdet aus der Gruppe entfernt"

nen Blick in Recount wer die beiden waren die noch in der Gruppe waren, beide selber Server, naja Gilden oder Freundestruppe. Aber schön, war mein 2. Kick gewesen den man bekommen hat.

Doof nur das man die ID nicht weiter machen kann um so sein Schmuckstück zu farmen.




---




Zul Inis waren relativ ruhig ewesen bis auf einem Heal der in ZA beim Trash vor dem 2. Boss abgehauen ist pbwohl alles gut gelaufen ist.

Naja Whipe war dann klar.


----------



## myadictivo (30. Oktober 2011)

Micro_Cuts schrieb:


> ich habe gestern mein wow Acc reaktiviert weil ich rein schauen wollte was so geht und was neues gibt.
> 
> dann war ich gleich mal gestern und heute mit meinem 85er in paar heros und mit meinem twink 74 auch in paar inis. und allein an diesen beiden tagen an denen ich ingesammt 9 instanzen gemacht habe sind in 6 davon immer ein oder zwei spieler abgehauen - obwohl der ini run super lief.
> 
> ...



das ist echt das letzte. ich kann ja verstehen, wenn man off muss, dann kann man aber immer noch "ich muss los" im chat schreiben oder so. aber meistens wird einfach ohne kommentar geleavt.

entweder direkt am anfang, weils random dungeon einem nicht paßt
alternativ bei bosss a/b/c wenn das gewünschte item nicht dropt
bei einem whipe
oder halt einfach mal so

besonders ist das immer nachmittags und am wochenende. da ist die assel-fraktion wohl besonders hoch. ist dann schon lustig wenn man in ein und der selben (nonhero!)instanz dann mit mittlerweile dem 10ten mann am werkeln ist und ein fröhliches wechselspiel stattfindet. ich kanns ja manchmal auch verstehen, wenn man sich zu tode whiped und einfach nix rund läuft und die stimmung der 5 mann am tiefpunkt ist und eh nur geflamt wird, dann hau ich irgendwann auch ab..aber normal ist das nicht. da lob ich mir die gruppen die zusammen halten, auch wenns zäh ist. das ist dann wengst auch ne herausforderung. aktuell schnetzelt man sich ja durch die zul heros wie durch warme butter und bestenfalls in non-heros gibts ab und zu mal ausfälle oder halt in den normalen heros, wenn die bosse nicht bekannt sind  wobei ich da manchmal auch nicht unschuldig bin..hehe

naja..es ist ein spiel. klar will ich ne instanz auch beenden, aber nen weng chaotisch darfs meinetwegen auch sein..bei so 5whipes hab ich meine schmerzgrenze erreicht


----------



## Tomratz (31. Oktober 2011)

Es war Burg Schattenfangwochenende  

Da ich am WE nur wenig Zeit hatte, hab ich Gestern und Vorgestern jeweils nur je eine Heroini mit dem Magetwink und mit der Priesterin gemacht, beide male gings in die Burg.

Fangen wir mit dem Mage an, der war auch als erster drin:

Heiler war eine Priesterin (nein, nicht ich, ich war ja mit dem Mage unterwegs)
Tank glaube ich ein DK
Rest der Gruppe erinner ich mich nicht mehr

Es wurde nett gegrüsst, jeder hat gebuffed und der Tank legte zügig los, ohne jetzt zu schnell zu sein.

Erster Boss, jeder hat gemacht was er sollte, der Typ lag locker flockig und nach dem Bosskill kam vom Heiler ein "Lol", auf die Frage vom Tank, was damit gemeint sei kam die Antwort "endlich mal ne Truppe wo es bei dem keinen Wipe gibt".

Weiter gings, die dicken Mobs aus dem Hof pullte der Tank schön die Treppe hoch, der Rest wurde auch umgeboxt.

Nächster Boss gleiches Spiel, jeder wusste was er zu tun hatte, auch der war nur ein Opfer.

So ging das eigentlich die komplette Ini weiter, richtig entspannt, trotzdem mit ordentlichem Tempo.

Einmal hab ich es fast geschafft zu sterben, hatte den falschen Mob anvisiert und mir die Aggro geholt. Auf mein "sry" kam nur ein "np" von Heiler und Tank und weiter gings.

Beim Endboss dann der Flüster vom Heiler "bitte entfluchen", hab ich dann auch gemacht (weiss nicht, ob ich ohne den Flüster dran gedacht hätte) und, nachdem der Boss lag, leuchtete sogar für den Heiler der Erfolg auf.

Schöne Truppe, danke dafür.


Dann Sonntag, wieder Burg, allerdings mit dem Heiler:

1. Tank war ein Pala, den Rest der Gruppe hab ich mir nicht gemerkt.

Erster Boss ging gerade so, mich hats allerdings zerbröselt. Nach dem Rezz durch den Palatank hat dieser die Gruppe wortlos verlassen (wenigstens hat er mich noch gerezzt).

Die Wartezeit auf den neuen Tank war ziemlich kurz, es war ein DK.

Bis auf den Endboss lief auch hier der Rest der Ini ziemlich glatt.

Beim Endboss ist mir bei ca 20% Bosslife der Tank verreckt. War n bisschen ne blöde Situation mit dem Pistolensperrfeuer. 
Ich musste rauslaufen, konnte also keine grössere Heilung casten und dann war der Tank auch schon down. Mit dem Rest der Truppe haben wir dann aber den Boss noch niedergezergt und der Tank bekam nen Rezz.

Insgesamt gesehen auch ein schöner Inirun, wobei ich immer noch nicht versteh, warum der 1. Tank geleaved hat, aber vielleicht hat er ja auch auf irgendein Item (droppt der was für Tanks?) gegeiert und es nicht bekommen.


----------



## Littletall (31. Oktober 2011)

Am WE hab ich meinen Kriegertank ausgepackt und wollte mir die restlichen Punkte farmen für ein episches Teil.

Also hab ich meinen Freund mit seinem Dudu Heiler eingepackt und als drei DD wurden uns Hexer, Krieger und Magier zugeteilt. Aufploppen tat Tolvir (nonhero).

Oh je, Tolvir. Ich bin noch nicht so toll im Gruppentanken und da stehen ja je 5 Mobs gleichzeitig und das einzige CC ein Sheep. Naja, fangen wir mal an.

Also hab ich im ersten einen sheepen lassen und bin dann näher an die Gruppe ran. Noch näher und mach einen Bodypull. Vor Schreck hab ich mit Donnerknall das Sheep rausgehauen.
Mit CDs haben wir das ganze aber doch überlegt. Ich hab dann noch gemeint, dass sei eine tolle Demonstration, wie man es nicht macht.

Zweite Gruppe gemarkt. Plötzlich chargt der DD Krieger drauf! Ich hab dann irgendwie alle Mobs eingesammelt (der Magier hat schnell geschaltet und noch einen gesheept) und irgendwie sind auch die down gegangen. Der Krieger hat sich dann gleich entschuldigt. Als ich später daran denken musste, fand ich das ganze eher zum Totlachen. Das sah so geil aus, wie der Krieger plötzlich losstürmt. 

Bei der dritten Gruppe wollt ich endlich mal alles richtig machen. Magier sheepen lassen, Killreihenfolge festgelegt und mit Heldenhafter Wurf gepullt. Was hab ich gepullt? Richtig! Das Schaf! Argh! Schon wieder eine Gruppe, die das reinste Chaos war. Ich hab das sogar noch gemerkt, als die erst auf uns zugerannt kamen und noch sowas wie "Oh mist" in den Chat geschrieben. Das war mir so furchtbar peinlich.

Nachdem wir dann den ersten Boss durchhatten, gings langsam bergauf. Alles in allem hatten wir aber keine Probleme bei den Bossen, aber die Trashmobs waren das reinste Chaos. Trotzdem ist keiner gegangen oder hat sich beschwert. Toll ^^ Die Leute wollten danach sogar nochmal losgehen, aber leider musste ich zu der Zeit dann weg.

Aber eines frage ich mich. Ist es möglich, bei Magiern die Aggro zu halten? Trotz Wachsamkeit kommen sie immer extrem gefährlich nah an mich ran :-/ Und das ist nicht nur bei mir so, mein Freund hat mit seinem Magier auch schon so oft overnuked. Aggrobomben irgendwie, die Magier.


----------



## SilentLightofTirion (31. Oktober 2011)

Naja wenn sie meinen gleich mit Arkanschlag dauerzuspammen, weils soviel DPS macht, dann brauchen sie sich auch net wundern, wenn das Mob genug von der Aktion hat und sich den Mage zuwenden.


----------



## Tomratz (31. Oktober 2011)

Wie du das aus Tanksicht lösen kannst, darauf weiss ich jetzt auch keine Antwort.

Bei meinem Mage merk ich schon des öfteren mal, dass ich an die Aggrogrenze rankomm, insbesondere wenn der Tank noch nicht so prall equipped ist (der Mage hat nen Ilvl von 358, wenn ich mich richtig erinner).

Da muss ich halt im äussersten Fall mal nen Schadensstopp (und damit DpS-Verlust, welche Katastrophe  ) in Kauf nehmen, oder ich switche mal für ein, zwei Casts auf ein anderes Ziel, meistens ist da noch genug Aggro vom Tank mit drauf, so dass ich nicht sofort auch wieder der Aggrokasper bin.

Erfordert aber ein gewisses Mitdenken von Seiten der DD, was nicht jeder drauf hat (s. mein Posting weiter oben, wo ich selbst gefailed hab).


----------



## Harut (31. Oktober 2011)

süiegelbilder werden in der burstphase gezogen, dann is das overnuken kein thema


----------



## Tomratz (31. Oktober 2011)

Harut schrieb:


> süiegelbilder werden in der burstphase gezogen, dann is das overnuken kein thema



Jep, trotzdem kanns passieren dass man bei einem etwas dürftiger equippten Tank an die berühmte Grenze stösst.

Es gibt halt bei allen Klassen Leute, denen der Rest der Truppe völlig schnuppe ist, wenns dann schief geht wird geflamed.

Wie bereits geschrieben, mir ist es auch schon passiert dass ich dem Tank die Aggro geklaut hab, wenn er mir den Mob dann nicht abspottet oder abspotten kann, dann ist das mein (selbstgemachtes) Problem und ich muss sehen, wie ich damit zurecht komme


----------



## SilentLightofTirion (31. Oktober 2011)

Harut schrieb:


> süiegelbilder werden in der burstphase gezogen, dann is das overnuken kein thema



Du weißt aber schon, dass du nach Ablauf der Spiegelbilder die Aggro der Spiegelbilder wieder gutgeschrieben bekommst?
Ok, Trash Gruppen liegen dann meist im Dreck, aber Spiegelbilder sind halt kein wirklicher Aggroreduce.


----------



## Mikedome (31. Oktober 2011)

Folgende Situation eines Nachmittags in ZA..

Zum einen wäre da ich,der Hexenmeister,  zum anderen unser netter Heilschamane. Besagter Schamane würfelt kurz vor dem 3. Boss "Bedarf" als ein blauer BoE Stab droppt,den er NICHT brauchte,da der Schamane ilvl 360 und besser hatte,weiß ich nicht mehr genau,tut auch nichts zur Sache 

Jedenfalls kam dann auf Nachfrage von mir,warum er denn Bedarf würfle ein nettes :"HAB GOLDMANGEL!" - kein Scheiß,war wirklich so.
Mir war klar,dass er keine Einsicht zeigen würde,dennoch hab ich ihm mehrmals höflich erklärt,dass das so nicht gehen würde. ( Gut,ich persönlich habe jetzt nicht den Goldmangel,dass ich unbedingt diesen Stab gebraucht hätte zum Verkaufen,aber es ging mir um's Prinzip).

Antwort:"ICH KANN AUF ALLES WÜRFELN,WAS ICH WILL LOL!". "Gut",dachte ich mir,"bringt ja sowieso nicht,lässt ihn halt in Ruhe". Übrigens war ich der einzige der etwas gegen das Handeln des netten Schamanen einzuwenden hatte und dies auch im Chat von mir gab..im Nachhinein wär es vielleicht besser gewesen die Klappe zu halten. Denn Achtung! Jetzt kommt's! 

Nach dem 3. Boss wurde ich dann kommentarlos aus der Gruppe gekickt. Lächerlich,immerhin hatte ich nichts getan,außer dem Schamanen erklärt,wir hätten alle das gleiche Recht auf diesen Stab und das nicht im typischen "olololo du nix needen,noob"-Style. Naja was soll man machen? Nächstes Mal werd ich einfach meine Klappe halten,scheint wohl besser zu sein


----------



## Harut (31. Oktober 2011)

naja, dann sollte jeder halbwegs gescheite mage unsichtbarkeit nutzen, dann is alles in butter. bei einem "normalen" Tank sollte es nach ein paar sekunden antankzeit und rache stacke keine probs mit der aggro geben.


----------



## Russelkurt (31. Oktober 2011)

sonntag mittag, noch 120 punkte bis zum wochencap, ich bin hexer, die frisur sitzt (noch):

ich denk mir nüscht böses, schmeiß den dungeonbrowser für ne hero an, keine zul, und bekomme... todesminen. nicht nur, dass keiner der anderen beiden dd auch nur annähernd 8k dps (mit trottellotto) erreicht hätte, sprich ich die einzige nennenswerte schadensquelle war, der erste heiler war ein dauer-dc opfer, musste somit nach ca. 6 min, die wir gewartet haben platz für einen neuen machen und als wir beim feindschnitter 9000 ankamen kannte keiner, besonders der dd-krieger, der keine 7k geschafft hat, die funktionsweise des roboters. also musste ich da rein, was den bosskampf auf unglaubliche 6 minuten gezogen und mir 3 jahre lebenszeit geraubt hat, weil ich noch nie so viel elementare auf einmal hab spawnen sehen.

ok, endboss tot, nur ganz knapp. tschüss winken und die gruppe verlassen.

nächste ini... das glücksrad verpasst mir... thron der gezeiten. *kopf vs. tisch*

ich komm rein, winke hallo, bin erstaunt, dass die dd beim trash mehr dps schaffen als die in dm. allerdings war der hunter ein ebay-char. garantiert. weil auf die markierung eines mobs mit dem blauen quadrat hin passierte nix... soweit nicht schlimm, aber als der tank dann sagte "blau in die eisfalle pls" war es weiter toten still. dann sprach er den jäger direkt an, der erstmal keine eisfalle kannte und auch sonst nix gebacken bekommen hat, denn als er die  fallenschleuder + eisfalle endlich benutzen konnte, frostete er als erstes alles andere, aber nicht den blau markierten... das zog sich bis zum endboss. der tank hat die kurze runde ausgerufen, worüber ich auch recht dankbar war und dann lag der auch tatsächlich.

ich erwarte ja nicht, dass die dd in nicht-zul-inis so ausgestattet sind wie ich oder den gleichen schaden fahren wie ich, aber ich erwarte, dass sie ein wenig mehr ahnung von ihrer klasse haben, als ein automechaniker von hirnoperationen, die der patient auch überlebt.


----------



## myadictivo (1. November 2011)

hehe..ja todesmine war ich gestern auch mit meim ele shami um mein cap voll zu machen und mir die zul dinger zum hals raus hängen.
alles sehr geschmeidig gewesen bis zum schnitter. ich war afaik der einzige fern DD und laut recount mit abstand bester DD. die anderen waren doch weit hinter mir und nichtmal annähernd an der 10k grenze.

was ist ? der tank fängt das kämpfen an, keiner der gammel nahkampf DDs denkt auch nur dran das ding zu benutzen. also geisterwolf an und schnell in das ding reingehüpft.

ich muss zugeben, ich hab das noch nie gemacht, weiß allerdings das die adds unten gekillt werden. leider waren halt schon viele an der rampe, so dass ich nicht hinterhergekommen bin sie runter zu kicken oder zu killen.
allerdings sind meiner ansicht nach keine bis zur gruppe durchgekommen. leider war die gruppe ziemlich unfähig dem boss schaden zu verursachen. der kampf zog sich schon ne ganze weile (eine gefühlte ewigkeit), bis schlussendlich alle im dreck lagen.

ich bin mal kurzerhand und aus neugierde hoch und der boss gammelte noch bei gut 50% rum bis der kampf resettet wurde.

jetzt find natürlich der tank das flamen an. da dachte ich mir "scheiss auf die punkte"..zumal ja noch nette abschnitte gekommen wären mit sicher dem ein oder anderen a-ha erlebnis


----------



## Manitu2007 (1. November 2011)

lange ist mir nix aufregendes mehr passiert bis zum Gestrigen Tag:

tatort: der steinernde Kern Heroisch
die Akteure: 

1 Todesritter Tank
1 Schatten Priester (ich)
1 Todesritter DD
1 Jäger 
1 (nicht vorhandener) Paladin Heiler


Gut soweit sogut, man ist also gemütlich am Farmen in Uldum und Meldet sich wie üblich für eine heroische Instanz an. Das Fenster Plopt auf man geht aufs Mount, schwinkt sich in die Lüfte und klickt auf annehmen. In der Instanz selber begrüßen sich alle. Man wirft flüchtig einen Blick in die obere rechte ecke mit wem man es denn zu tun hat. Ah ok dann kanns ja los gehen aber halt mal ein name Grau? Richtig der Heiler. Gut hat sicherlich dc.. *Japardy musik einspiel* Da sich keiner dazu verpflichtet fühlte habe ich die Initative ergriffen besagten nicht vorhandenen Heiler zu ersetzen. Gesagt getan ein Dudu. Auf die höfliche bitte des Heiler hin noch zu warten da er erst umspecen musste stürm der Tank im selben augenblick auf die erste Gruppe los (besonderheit, keiner der 2 dk´s mit ausnahme von mir und dem Jäger) Fokusen den kleinen Gnom. Tank stirbt Trash aber auch. 

Tank entschuldigt sich und es geht locker flockig weiter bis zum Wurm. Wurm Stirbt, Tank verlässt die Gruppe.

Neuer Tank neues Glück. es geht mit einem Paladin relativ zügig und ohne Probleme weiter, bis auf die Stelle wo man die Späher da killn muss ansonsten würden ja der dicke und 2 Rissrufer erscheinen.
Was macht Onkel Paladin`? Richtig stürmt volle Möhre in alle 3 Trashgruppen incl. Späher >Wipe


Daraufhin verlässt der Tank, der Dk und der Jäger die Gruppe. die einzigen die standhaft blieben waren ich und der Dudu. Mit tröstenen worten hab dem heiler klar machen wollen dies könne man niemals so einfach wegheilen, er bejate das und wir sind zudem entschluss gekommen das es pure absicht vom Pala gewesen war die 3 Gruppen zu Pulln.

Wir warten also und es kommen ein Bärchen, eine Hexe und ein (welch wunder) neuer Jäger dazu. Ohne weitere vorkomnisse haben wir den rest der Instanz abschließen können. 

Allerdings frage ich mich bei manchen leuten:

Wenn ihr so oberpros seit und Ragi im 25hc Solo mit Verbundenen Augen killn könnt, wieso meldet ihr euch für ne hero an? und wieso wird die Gruppe verlassen wenn der Heiler darauf hinweist er müsse umspecen wenn ihr stirbt?

Naja was soll man dazu noch sagen. hatte meine 7 Inis für die Woche hinter mir. Heute nacht is ja reset

Auf weitere Abenteruer

mfg


----------



## Fremder123 (1. November 2011)

Gestern hab ich eine Dummheit begangen, die mir im Nachhinein wirklich leid tut.

Es geschah in der Stadt der Tol'Vir hero, ich war als Heiler (Schamane) dort. Der Tank sagte gleich am Anfang, dass er das 1. Mal in dieser Instanz ist. Kein Problem damit, jeder fängt mal an, also los. Lief auch ganz ordentlich; die DDs machten zwar recht wenig Schaden aber das ist ja egal solange die Gegner irgendwann umfallen und die Gruppe noch steht. Das ging so bis zum Krokoboss/ Augh. In der 1. Phase bekam ich den Blutgeruch-Debuff. Also in Geisterwolf und ab zum Tank. Der tankte jedoch weiterhin Singletarget und auch die DDs machten rein Schaden auf das Krokodil. Folge war dass in kurzer Zeit das gesamte Areal mit den kleinen Krokos geflutet war und einer nach dem anderen umfiel.

Und hier passierte es mir: Ich flamte den Tank. Ich fragte was das soll und warum er mir die kleinen Viecher nicht abnimmt, wo ich schon extra zu ihm renne. Dann fuzte ich noch die DDs an, dass sie mehr Schaden machen die Dinger bomben sollen. Und dabei WUSSTE ich doch, dass er die Bosse nicht kannte! Er hatte es ja selbst gesagt. Warum war ich also grade da so frustriert? Ich weiß es nicht. Bis jetzt nicht. Ein DD brachte mich dann wieder auf den Boden zurück, ich schluckte den Ärger herunter und weiter gings. Aber warum war ich so verärgert? Ich hab doch in der Regel überhaupt kein Problem mit ein/ zwei Wipes. Und bin meist der erste, der "Neulingen" die Mechaniken erklärt. Warum also da nicht auch? Ich hab ihn zwar nicht mit "ololo l2p" oder solchem Gewäsch angefahren, aber war halt kurz doch recht ruppig und das war unangemessen.

Zurück in Sturmwind sah ich ihn direkt vor mir stehen (er war vom gleichen Server). Ich whisperte ihn an und sagte, dass mir das von eben leid tue, es war nicht böse gemeint (war es ja aber doch in diesem Moment gewesen). Er fand es gut dass ich mich nochmal meldete und auch mir war das wichtig, denn ich wollte nicht derjenige sein, der einen verunsicherten Tank zurücklässt... eh schon eine Spezies die unter Artenschutz stehen sollte. Ja das wars, ihr könnt mich jetzt flamen wenn ihr wollt, ich hätte es verdient.


----------



## Thaoky (1. November 2011)

Vor 15 min...Zul Gurub

Tank: ein Pala, komplett verzaubert, keine Ausdauersteine, 200k Leben
Heal: ich (mitm Dudu)
DD's: Pala, Krieger, Schurke (alle dieselbe Gilde, Server hab ich vergessen)

Inv kommt, wir stehen direkt vorm ersten Boss. Nur Meeles zu haben ist super. Bevor der Kampf losgeht wird der Tank angeflamed das er den Boss nicht im Gift tanken soll. Kann ja was werden denk ich...
Pull kommt, Tank macht (mMn) alles richtig. Keiner kickt und die DD's kriegen allesamt Schaden durchs Gift. Wahlweise auch durch den Atem. Naja...liegt auch irgendwann. DPS der DD'S: zwischen 6k und 8k.

Trash zum zweiten Boss ging so gerade.

Zweiter Boss:
Ohgan killt 3 Geister, kein Damage, Wipe!
Kommentare der DD's: Tank, du bist ein Vollnoob, tank mal das Add, sonst haben wir Aggro und können nicht vollen Schaden fahren (Diesmal so zwischen 5k und 9k).
Nachdem reinlaufen leavt der Tank, was ich nach den Sprüchen verstehen kann. Der Pala-DD meldet sich als Tank an und skillt um.
Welch Freude...Nur Ausdauersteine, oder Stärke-Ausdauer...da lacht das Heiler-Herz 
Naja, nachdem alle Geister tot waren, haben wir es dann irgendwann den Boss zu legen. Immerhin hat es der Schurke geschafft kanpp 10k zu fahren. Der Krieger ganze 6k obwohl ja jetzt ein fähiger Tank da war, der Ohgan getankt hat. Natürlich enthauptet der Boss mich kurz bevor er fiel nochmal. Danke nochmal fürs Nicht-Rezzen danach.
Die anschließenden Lobpreisungen konnt ich dann echt nicht mehr ertragen...bin dann raus...mit denen kann der nächste Heal glücklich werden.


----------



## Tomratz (1. November 2011)

Harut schrieb:


> naja, *dann sollte jeder halbwegs gescheite mage unsichtbarkeit nutzen, dann is alles in butter*. bei einem "normalen" Tank sollte es nach ein paar sekunden antankzeit und rache stacke keine probs mit der aggro geben.




Jo, und die Mobs rennen Schnurstracks zum Heiler  . Oft genug mit meinem Priesterheiler erlebt, ich liebe solche DD  

Es ist wesentlich entspannter für alle, wenn wir DD mal ein bisschen darauf achten, von welchem Mob der Tank im Augenblick die meiste Aggro hat, den können wir dann gemütlich runterbrazzen ohne Probleme zu bekommen. 

Sollte Omen uns dann doch mal zeigen dass der Mob anfängt uns lieb zu haben, kurzer Wechsel auf nen anderen Mob und gut ist.


----------



## Fremder123 (1. November 2011)

Tomratz schrieb:


> Es ist wesentlich entspannter für alle, wenn wir DD mal ein bisschen darauf achten, von welchem Mob der Tank im Augenblick die meiste Aggro hat, den können wir dann gemütlich runterbrazzen ohne Probleme zu bekommen.


Derzeit ist es aber wirklich nicht ganz einfach. Ich spiele alles (Tank/ Heiler/ DD) und kenne daher alle Standpunkte. Momentan spiel ich eine Jägerin hoch und pflege auch während des Levelns ihr Equip bestmöglich für den maximalen Output; Sockel und Verzauberungen also auch auf 70er Ausrüstung. Resultat kann sich sehen lassen, oft führt die Kleine mit um die 50% Gesamtschaden bei weitem. Allerdings führt es auch oft dazu, dass ich eben die Aggro ziehe wie sonst was. Nicht umsonst hat sie die CDs von Rückzug und Totstellen in Skillung und Glyphen soweit runter wie möglich. Immer wieder dieselbe Situation: Tank stürmt an, macht AoE-Fähigkeiten so dass man denkt jetzt kann ich loslegen (ja, ich lasse nach diversen Erfahrungen 1 - 2 Sekunden antanken). Also Mehrfachschuss je nach Fokus 2-3x. Als SV, das heißt es kommt noch der Sofortschaden vom Schlangengift + die Ticks des DoT obendrauf. Und in 90% der Fälle haben mich die Viecher dann trotz antanken lassen ganz doll lieb. Also totstellen oder Rückzug + Eisfalle, was soll man auch anderes machen?

DDs stecken hier in einem Dilemma: Tanks machen unter 80 oft den meisten Schaden, man ist also dem Risiko von Dmg-Flames ausgesetzt. Lässt man sie jetzt noch in Ruhe antanken, wird der Abstand noch größer und der Eindruck entsteht, man spiele einen ebay-Char. Haut man dagegen voll rein und lässt es richtig krachen, zieht man trotz Aggro-Buff eben diese und setzt sich wiederum Flames aus. Also was denn nun? Ich staune allerdings, wie schnell aktuelle Tanks die Aggro verlieren, da ich wie gesagt selbst einen Tank habe und mich nicht erinnern kann, mit meinem Bärchen jemals Aggroprobleme gehabt zu haben... und hochgespielt hab ich ihn lange vor 4.2.


----------



## (vaire) (1. November 2011)

Hm @Fremder,

das bist damit wohl Opfer des Nicht-Balancing im "Low"-Level (Nicht 85er) Bereich. Ich hätte da 2 Ideen:

1. Irreführung auf den Tank, wird aber vermutlich nicht viel helfen, da der Aggroüberschuss nach auslaufen weggeht und Irreführung nicht wieder bereit ist oder

2. Irreführung mit Glyphe permanent auf Dein Pet, dann hast Du NULL Aggro und Dein Pet klaut sie dem Tank ohne Knurren anzuhaben. Dazu dann ein Tankpet nehmen oder versuchen geschicktes Aggromanagment zu betreiben: Deine Aggro sollte bei max 90% Tank-Aggro liegen und die von Deinem Pet durch Irreführung verursachte auch. Das ganze könnte etwas stressig werden. 

Viel Spaß beim Testen.


----------



## Tomratz (1. November 2011)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Derzeit ist es aber wirklich nicht ganz einfach. Ich spiele alles (Tank/ Heiler/ DD) und kenne daher alle Standpunkte. Momentan spiel ich eine Jägerin hoch und pflege auch während des Levelns ihr Equip bestmöglich für den maximalen Output; Sockel und Verzauberungen also auch auf 70er Ausrüstung. Resultat kann sich sehen lassen, oft führt die Kleine mit um die 50% Gesamtschaden bei weitem. Allerdings führt es auch oft dazu, dass ich eben die Aggro ziehe wie sonst was. Nicht umsonst hat sie die CDs von Rückzug und Totstellen in Skillung und Glyphen soweit runter wie möglich. Immer wieder dieselbe Situation: Tank stürmt an, macht AoE-Fähigkeiten so dass man denkt jetzt kann ich loslegen (ja, ich lasse nach diversen Erfahrungen 1 - 2 Sekunden antanken). Also Mehrfachschuss je nach Fokus 2-3x. Als SV, das heißt es kommt noch der Sofortschaden vom Schlangengift + die Ticks des DoT obendrauf. Und in 90% der Fälle haben mich die Viecher dann trotz antanken lassen ganz doll lieb. Also totstellen oder Rückzug + Eisfalle, was soll man auch anderes machen?
> 
> DDs stecken hier in einem Dilemma: Tanks machen unter 80 oft den meisten Schaden, man ist also dem Risiko von Dmg-Flames ausgesetzt. Lässt man sie jetzt noch in Ruhe antanken, wird der Abstand noch größer und der Eindruck entsteht, man spiele einen ebay-Char. Haut man dagegen voll rein und lässt es richtig krachen, zieht man trotz Aggro-Buff eben diese und setzt sich wiederum Flames aus. Also was denn nun? Ich staune allerdings, wie schnell aktuelle Tanks die Aggro verlieren, da ich wie gesagt selbst einen Tank habe und mich nicht erinnern kann, mit meinem Bärchen jemals Aggroprobleme gehabt zu haben... und hochgespielt hab ich ihn lange vor 4.2.



Es gibt, wie bereits angedeutet (aber vielleicht kams nicht so gut rüber) unterschiedliche Betrachtungsweisen.

Wie du schreibst, ist es oft nicht einfach, sich zwischen ordentlich Schaden (sonst flame wegen zu wenig Dmg) und damit evtl. Aggroziehen und Zurückhaltung (sonst flame wegen Aggroziehen) zu entscheiden. Du scheinst dir dieser Problematik durchaus bewusst zu sein und Wege zu suchen, wie du damit so zurecht kommst dass der Gruppe am wenigsten passiert.

Wenn ich allerdings Kommentare lese, wo ein Aggroreduce CD völlig Zusammenhanglos angepriesen wird, geh ich davon aus, dass hinter dem ein gnadenloser "ichwilldiemeistedamageausteilenundderkacknoobtankhatdasgefälligstzuhalten" Roxxor DD steckt.

Ich hab selbst mit meinem Heiler kein Problem damit, wenn einem DD mal die Aggro "verrutscht" und er darauf hin einen Aggroreduce nutzt, wenn das allerdings bei jeder zweiten Mobgruppe passiert unterstell ich Rücksichtslosigkeit. Da will jemand nur um "E-penismeter" an vorderster Stelle stehen.

Mit meinem Mage leuchtet auch öfter mal die rote Lampe und ich muss mir überlegen, wie ich da am besten rauskomme, ohne den Heiler zu gefährden. Manchmal hilft auch nur noch der Aggroreduce.


----------



## Feuerkatze (1. November 2011)

(vaire) schrieb:


> Hm @Fremder,
> 
> das bist damit wohl Opfer des Nicht-Balancing im "Low"-Level (Nicht 85er) Bereich. Ich hätte da 2 Ideen:
> 
> ...



Damit darf er dann noch 3 Level warten, weil Irreführung gibts erst mit 76. Und ja ich vermisse sie sehr bei meinem Zweitjägerlein (60).


----------



## Fremder123 (1. November 2011)

Tomratz schrieb:


> Ich hab selbst mit meinem Heiler kein Problem damit, wenn einem DD mal die Aggro "verrutscht" und er darauf hin einen Aggroreduce nutzt, wenn das allerdings bei jeder zweiten Mobgruppe passiert unterstell ich Rücksichtslosigkeit. Da will jemand nur um "E-penismeter" an vorderster Stelle stehen.
> 
> Mit meinem Mage leuchtet auch öfter mal die rote Lampe und ich muss mir überlegen, wie ich da am besten rauskomme, ohne den Heiler zu gefährden. Manchmal hilft auch nur noch der Aggroreduce.


Wenn ich sehe dass nach Totstellen das Vieh nicht zurück zum Tank, sondern zum Heiler läuft gibts entweder nen Streuschuss oder ein Wyverngift. Mag es ja als Heiler selbst nicht wenn Viecher an mir knabbern (siehe meinen Post von heut morgen).



Feuerkatze schrieb:


> Damit darf er dann noch 3 Level warten, weil Irreführung gibts erst mit 76. Und ja ich vermisse sie sehr bei meinem Zweitjägerlein (60).


So siehts leider aus. Ich würd die gut gemeinten Tipps natürlich gern beherzigen, aber muss halt erstmal an die ausschlaggebende Fähigkeit rankommen.^^ Vorschlag/ Wunsch: Ablenkender Schuss (braucht eh kein Mensch) mit Irreführung tauschen in der Lernreihenfolge, damit man da etwas eher rankommt. Das wär doch mal was.


----------



## (vaire) (1. November 2011)

Dann sorry für die Fehlinformation, die Levelzeit mit dem Hunter ist etwas länger her .


----------



## Fremder123 (1. November 2011)

(vaire) schrieb:


> Dann sorry für die Fehlinformation, die Levelzeit mit dem Hunter ist etwas länger her .


Macht nix, war ja selbst erschrocken dass es erst so spät verfügbar ist.


----------



## Nisbo (1. November 2011)

Ablenkender Schuß kann schon hilfreich sein wenn man einen Mob rausziehen will um den in die Falle zu packen z.B. ZA der Trash direkt vor dem 2. Boss.

---------

Heute morgen nach dem Aufstehen, war so um 7 Uhr rum mit dem PalaTank für RDM angemeldet, ZA kam und irgendwie war von uns noch keiner wach gewesen incl mir natürlich der auch noch halb geschlafen hat.

Gleich nach dem öffnen der Tür haben ich dann erstmal die Aggro von einem Mob an den Mage verloren, aber gleich wieder eingefangen.
Beim ersten Boss hat ein DD gepennt und ist beim Sturm nicht in Sicherheit gerannt und somit gestorben.

Weiter zum 2. Boss, da ist dann einer der DDs oder der Heal zu weit vor gerannt so das die Mobs schon runter gesprungen sind von der oberen Etage, aber gut eingefangen und im Halbschlaf getankt. Da fällt mir ein jetzt müßte ja langsam die Pat kommen, drehe mich um, sehe das ich falsch stehe und da adde ich die auch schon.

Aber kein Problem, CDs an und der Heal hat super geheilt.
Habe dann kurz im /p geschrieben "jetzt haste wenigstens mal was zu heilen ^^" woraufhin nur ein ^^ zurück kam.
Also die beiden nächsten Bären gekillt und auf einmal kam wieder der Bug wo dann die Gruppe von ganz oben auf einmal geadded ist.

Gut da das uns dann zerrissen, Schamie ankt, reezt und weiter.
Gruppe vor dem 2. Boss nach rechts gepullt, kam nen Sheep und Sheep kam wieder raus, Sheep wieder neu aber in dem Moment habe ich es dann schon eingefangen gehabt und damit dann auch wieder rausgehauen ^^

Beim Boss stirbt der Heal, Priester heilt weiter und Boss liegt.

Weiter zum 3. Boss, 1. Spähe rgekillt, da kam der 2. und holt seine Kollegen ^^
Die Gruppe nach dem Torbogen, sollte der hinten links ins sheep, Mage rennt zu weit vor und pullt
Späher trommelt und wir hatten wieder freude, aber ohne whipe

Beim 3. Boss sterbe ich dann, war schon über Handauflegen gewesen aber eine Sekunde zu langsam.
Recountauswertung, Mage keinen Schaden auf die kleinen Adds gemacht.

Und so ging es weiter bis zum Endboss, aber keiner geflamet oder geleaved, waren wohl noch alle am schlafen gewesen ^^

Und das schlimmste kam erst danach, kam wieder raus in den Sturmgipfeln, packe meine Sachen für die Arbeit zusammen da geht NPC Scan an, der TLPD
Tja dann zu langsam gewesen und leider nicht bekommen, war so nen garstiger Ally schneller gewesen *grummel*


----------



## Fremder123 (1. November 2011)

Nisbo schrieb:


> Und das schlimmste kam erst danach, kam wieder raus in den Sturmgipfeln, packe meine Sachen für die Arbeit zusammen da geht NPC Scan an, der TLPD
> Tja dann zu langsam gewesen und leider nicht bekommen, war so nen garstiger Ally schneller gewesen *grummel*


Uh, das ist ärgerlich! Ging mir letzte Woche genauso in Uldum, NPC Scan meldet was wegen dem Kameldingens aber ich habs weder ins Target bekommen noch gesehen. Vielleicht in dem Moment despawned, war echt schade.


----------



## Nisbo (1. November 2011)

Die Kamelfiguren bekommt man leider nicht mehr ins Target, da mußt Du dann schnell suchen.


----------



## Fremder123 (1. November 2011)

Nisbo schrieb:


> Die Kamelfiguren bekommt man leider nicht mehr ins Target, da mußt Du dann schnell suchen.


ARGH! x(


----------



## Tomratz (2. November 2011)

Gestern war nur Zeit für eine normale Hero Ini, die hab ich dann dem Magetwink gegönnt, der kann noch was mit Tapferkeitspunkten anfangen.

Angemeldet und es kam Vortexgipfel.

Tank war ein Pala
Heiler ein Schami
Jäger DD
Mage (ich)
den letzten DD weiss ich nicht mehr.

Ansage vom Tank "ich tank die Ini das erste mal auf hero und auf normal war ich auch erst einmal hier".

Ich hatte schon erwartet dass sich die Gruppe nach dieser Ansage auflöst, aber alle blieben erstmal da.

Der Tank tat sich teilweise anfangs schon schwer, gegen meine Aggro anzutanken, die beiden anderen DD machten nicht unbedingt prickelnden Schaden, aber ausreichend (zwischen 7 und 9 K).

Ein paar Mobgruppen später sagte ich dem Tank, er könne ja marken, wenn es dann für ihn einfacher sei. Antwort: "Wees nich wie dat geht, spiele gerade mit dem Char meines Mannes"  

Zwischenzeitlich hatte trotzdem schon jemand markiert und es wurde tatsächlich leichter.

Beim Kalifen sind wir einmal gewiped, wobei ich nicht sicher bin ob wir als DD gefailt haben oder ob der Heiler zu stur war, Einzelheilungen zu verwenden, er brüllte ständig was von "kommt gefälligst hierher zu mir, sonst kann ich euch nicht heilen".

Da ich nur einen Priesterheiler habe, kann ich nicht beurteilen ob das beim Schamie tatsächlich so ist, jedenfalls haben wir ihm beim zweiten Try den Gefallen getan und der Boss lag dann auch. Ich kannte den Bosskampf bisher immer so, dass wir DD den Tornados selbständig ausweichen, dann kommt eigentlich eher wenig Schaden, den kann normalerweise der Heiler mit ein, zwei Hots gegenheilen und sich dabei noch in der Nase bohren.

Weiter gings zum Drachen, bei dem ich etwas Probleme mit den Tornados hatte, hatte wohl nicht meinen besten Tag erwischt. Trotzdem lag der Boss ohne Probleme und ohne Tote.

Kaum war gelootet kam die Nachricht "Spieler X hat die Gruppe verlassen, Spieler Y hat die Gruppe verlassen". Es waren ein DD und der Heiler geleaved. Keine Ahnung warum, vielleicht wars dem Heiler zu stressig oder es ist nicht gedroppt was die Herrschaften wollten.

Neuer Heiler kam, ich weiss nicht mehr was, neuer DD kam ebenfalls, ein DK, der ordentlich Schaden machte.

Bei den Mobs in den Blitzdreiecken hat der Tank am Anfang mein Sheep nicht mit aus dem Dreieck gezogen, so dass die Sheeperei fürn Poppes war, also erst mal bei den anderen Mobs geholfen und im Gruppenchat geschrieben dass er die Mobs weiter rausziehen soll. Danach gesheept, sofort rausgeballert worden und hat angefangen seine Kumpels zu heilen.

Ich war dann am dauergegensheepen, damit der Kampf irgendwann mal aufhört, was auch letztlich geklappt hat.

Nochmaliger Hinweis, dass die Heilermobs aus dem Dreieck rausmüssen (eins kam ja noch) und weiter gings, diesmal so, dass das Sheepziel auch gesheept werden konnte  

Kurz darauf standen wir vor Asaad und die Gruppe (ausser mir) sprang lustig in der Gegend rum, sobald er die statische Aufladung gewirkt hat. Da ist der Mage halt praktisch, einfach in Richtung des Dreiecks blinzeln und man kann sich die Hüpferei sparen (den Erfolg hatte ich sowieso schon und von den andern hat keiner darum gebeten).

Es war vom Schaden her ein Kopf an Kopf Rennen zwischen dem DK und mir, dass ich sehr knapp gewonnen habe. Dritter im Schaden war bezeichnender Weise der Tank, aber es hatte ja locker gereicht.

Noch ein kurzes Lob für die Tankadina (ob ihr Mann wohl gewusst hat, dass sie mit seinem Pala durch die Gegend rennt) und aus der Gruppe verabschiedet.

Es geht also durchaus auch, mit Leuten ne normale Hero zu machen, die die vorher noch nicht getankt haben, man braucht nur ein bissel Geduld.


----------



## Amraam (2. November 2011)

SilentLightofTirion schrieb:


> Du weißt aber schon, dass du nach Ablauf der Spiegelbilder die Aggro der Spiegelbilder wieder gutgeschrieben bekommst?
> Ok, Trash Gruppen liegen dann meist im Dreck, aber Spiegelbilder sind halt kein wirklicher Aggroreduce.



dazu gibts dann spott o.O

Aus tanksicht kann einen ein mage damit auch hochschiesen.

(bei spott übernehm ich seine aggro)


----------



## Gromagus (3. November 2011)

Aus Zeitmangel gestern non Zul Heros gegangen mit meinem Twink, da ploppt Stadt der Tolvir auf. Komme mitten im Kampf rein, stehen vor dem Kroko.

Heiler schreit, das wir den Erfolg machen "Ein Krosilisk und sein Nilpferd"! Gut, Tank und Heal aus einer Gilde, na dann macht mal. Wir sollten also alle die Füsse still halten bis genügend Krokos da waren, dann volle Power. Anfangs liefs nicht rund, weil ein DD doch gleich auf die Viecher klopfte statt wegzurennen, also zog sich der Kampf über Minuten hin, aber letztlich hat alles gepasst.
Dann vorm Propheten Barim kam wieder die Ansage, den Erfolg machen zu wollen "Im Feuer gereinigt". Wurde kurz erklärt, was zu tun ist, dann ging es los. Also in P2 die brennenden Seelen umgehauen, die der Heal sogar gemarkt hat, Erfolg ploppte ironischerweise nur bei mir auf und als wir in P3 kommen dreht der Boss plötzlich zu mir und haut mich aus den Socken. Ich schreib noch "Tank?" und schau in den Chat: 

Twink hat Erfolg "Im Feuer gereinigt" errungen
Tank hat die Gruppe verlassen
Heiler hat die Gruppe verlassen

War entsprechend verärgert, über die Show die manche abziehen. Ich hab zwar 2 neue Erfolge errungen, aber warum man mitten im Bossfight gehen muss und den Rest der Gruppe seinem Schicksal überlässt ist mir schleierhaft. Vielleicht haben Tank und Heal ja bemerkt, dass sie den Erfolg schon haben, aber die letzten 3 Minuten der Ini kann man doch noch zu Ende machen.


----------



## Littletall (3. November 2011)

Gestern hab ich meine Schurkin angemeldet, um noch ein paar Punkte und evtl. Loot abzustauben. Grim Batol hc ploppte auf.

Schon bei der ersten Gruppe hatten wir zwei Tote zu beklagen und zwar wegen Aggro und fehlender Heilung. Ironischerweise Schurke und Jäger (Aggro trotz Schurkenhandel und Irreführung, so overnuked haben wir auch nicht).
Nachdem ich wieder lebte, sah ich mir den Tank an und mich traf fast der Schlag. Er war gerade so herofähig (hatte noch viele grüne Levelsachen an) und wollte das alles ohne CC machen. Hat sogar behauptet, das ging sonst immer. Vielleicht mit Grim normal verwechselt..hm, hab ihm also gesagt, dass wir doch Sap und Eisfalle haben.

Bei der nächsten Gruppe hat er gemarkt. Mein Sap saß, aber von der Falle nichts zu sehen. Tank hat auch einfach weitergepullt. So ging das ne ganze Weile weiter, bis der Heal ausgerastet ist. Er soll endlich beide CCs nutzen, der Tank. Darauf hat der Tank gemeint, er markt ja schon für die Falle. Der Jäger hat sich dann erstmal entschuldigt, er hat nichts mitgekriegt. Ich bin mir nicht so sicher, ob er wusste, was von ihm gewollt war.
Bei der nächsten Gruppe also wieder die Marks, Sap saß, aber auf Falle wurde wieder nicht gewartet. Zu allem Überfluss hat der Tank auch noch die nächste Gruppe gepullt, als wir noch infight waren. Mir ist schleierhaft, wie ihm das passieren konnte. Daraufhin hat ein DD sofort und der Heal nach dem Kampf die Gruppe verlassen.

Ich hab danach dem Tank durch die Blume gesagt, dass er es vielleicht lieber lassen soll, der hat wirklich extrem Schaden genommen, aber er wollts nochmal versuchen. Da er sich ebenfalls als Heal angemeldet hatte, kam ein neuer Tank und DD und er wurde eben Heiler.
Das hat auch etwas besser geklappt, aber dann hat der zweite Tank uns nach der ersten Trashmobgruppe einfach so verlassen...häh?
Also wieder neu gesucht. Leider wurde der Jetzt-Heal wieder zum Tank. Wollte mir mal ansehen, wie der Boss läuft. Hab dem Jäger schnell erklärt, dass er den lila Trogg immer in die Falle packen kann. Er hat das bejaht und es ging los.

Ich hab dann nicht auf den lila Trogg geachtet, sondern lieber die kleinen erledigt, die Appetit auf den neuen Heiler hatten. Erst als plötzlich zwei lila Troggs herumrannten, merkte ich die Gefahr. Von Eisfalle nichts zu sehen. Ich spiel selbst einen Jäger und weiß, wie einfach man die mit ablenkenden Schuss in die Falle locken kann.

Ab dem Moment hatte ich genug und hab mich von der Gruppe verabschiedet. 40 Minuten und nichts erreicht *seufz*

Seltsamerweise bekam ich gar keinen Dungeon Deserteur und die nächste Gruppe in Tol'vir lief um einiges besser. Der einzige, der gefailt hat, war ich, als ich nach dem Kroko im Staubflegel stehenblieb *lach* Außerdem gabs neue Stiefel und Dolch, klasse.


----------



## Snee (3. November 2011)

Es ist geschafft: mein Duduheiler ist 85 und hat sich auf die Jagt nach den ersten Tapferkeitspunkten gemacht! 

Erste Ini war gestern zu später Stunde die Burg Schattenfang. Nen Dudu Tank mit 200k Leben und DDs, die zwar nicht viel Schaden gemacht, aber auch nicht viel Schaden bekommen haben. Lief total entspannt und der Manabalken war immer deutlich über der 50%-Marke. 

Dann eine meiner Lieblingsinis: der Steinerne Kern. Dass der Trash am Anfang für schwächere Gruppen immer noch als Noobfilter fungiert und so manche Gruppe direkt zum Geistheiler schickt hatte ich bis gestern Abend eigentlich verdrängt. Die Begrüßung des Tanks ("Guten Abend meine Brüder") hat mich zunächst noch amüsiert, denn darauf folgten noch weitere schwallende Phrasen, bis es zum ersten Pull kam. Tank rennt rein. Räms Bäms Zusch kriegt ordentlich einen auf die Mütze. Ich heil mir die Finger Wund. Tank verliert Aggro und die Gruppe wird weggeschnetzel. Gruppe nicht verwechseln mit Mobgruppe -.- Das Spielchen mache ich genau drei mal mit, um mich dann freundlich von der Gruppe zu verabschieden. 
Bevor jetzt die Unkenrufe aufkommen, dass man doch gerade als frischer 85er ein bissl Wiperesistent sein sollte, möchte ich eines klarstellen (habe ich auch im Gruppenchat kommuniziert...). Wipen war für mich nicht das Problem. Aber dass der Tank - der sein Handwerk nicht sonderlich gut beherrschte - ellenlange Starwars-Jedimeister-zu-seinen-Schülern-plus-leichte-Yoda-Abwandlungs-Dialoge aufgezogen hat, war einfach zu viel für mich und diese Uhrzeit. "Ihr noch viel lernen müsst, junger Padawan..... Möge die Macht mit uns sein.... die Gegner sind von der Dunklen Seite beeinflusst... meine Schüler reich im Geist ihr seien müsst.... die Macht ist Groß in uns..." 

Wenns richtiges RP wäre, dann hätte ich ja sogar meinen Spaß gehabt. Aber dieses sinnfreie und krampfhafte Starwars-Gequatsche (und ich mag Starwars...) ging mir echt aufn Keks.


----------



## Fedaykin (3. November 2011)

Snee schrieb:


> "Ihr noch viel lernen müsst, junger Padawan..... Möge die Macht mit uns sein.... die Gegner sind von der Dunklen Seite beeinflusst... meine Schüler reich im Geist ihr seien müsst.... die Macht ist Groß in uns..."



Ach herrje. Da sind mir doch die stummen Fische lieber. Sowas wird irgendwann, spätestens nach 10 Minuten absolut nervtötend.


----------



## oww (3. November 2011)

Vorgestern mal mit meiner kleinen Priesterin die erste BC-Ini gemacht. Nachdem ich in den Schwarzfelstiefen als Heal bitter gefailt hatte, hab ich mich erst mal nicht mehr getraut und bin als DD mit Schattenspec rein. Da bin ich mit meinem damage in freier Wildbahn ganz zufrieden und ich dachte, ok - probieren wir mal. Es kamen die Sklavenunterkünfte und das was folgte war echt krass. Der Tank hat ein Mega-Tempo hingelegt (hat es aber auch gut gemacht), aber ich konnte keine DOTs richtig setzen geschweige denn irgendwie vernünftig Schaden machen (ich lag die ganze Zeit an letzter Stelle mit grade mal 2/3 vom Schaden von den anderne DDs und dem Tank). Zwischendurch hab ich dann mal entflucht, weil es sonst niemand machte, aber daran kann es ja eigentlich nicht gelegen haben. Die Gruppe war aber sehr cool, hat nichts gesagt und wir haben uns am Ende noch gut verabschiedet. Ich hab dann im Recount den Kampf noch mal ein bißchen analysiert und klar: natürlich kaum Schaden von Schmerz, Vampirberührung und der Seuche. Konnte ich ja auch fsat nicht setzen, weil die Mobs so schnell umfielen. Aber auch bei den Bossen, wo ich dann mal die Prioliste mehr oder weniger abarbeiten konnte, war es nicht sehr viel besser (ich lag teilweise unter dem, was ich beim Questen mache). Ist das auf dem lvl normal? Oder bin ich da total falsch dran gegangen?


----------



## Eintagsfliege (3. November 2011)

Ich hatte das selbe Problem mit der Priesterin. Mit Hexe genauso.


----------



## Valdrasiala (3. November 2011)

oww schrieb:


> Ist das auf dem lvl normal? Oder bin ich da total falsch dran gegangen?



Das ist bei einer Klasse, die von Dots lebt und keinen direkten Burstschaden hat, leider normal. Mach Dir da keine Sorgen!
Was Du machen kannst, ist auf diesem Level von Dots außer bei Bossen komplett abzusehen und nur noch Direktschaden machen. Die Glyphe für Schattenwort: Tod ist da recht hilfreich für den Manaregg, sonst bist Du innerhalb kürzester Zeit oom.


----------



## ego1899 (3. November 2011)

Das ist völlig normal. Ich habe schon immer Shadow gespielt und das ist ein mir nicht ganz unbekanntes Phänomen. Wir machen beim Trash einfach keinen Schaden, hauptsächlich weil die Mobs schon umfallen und wir noch nicht einmal alle Dots gesetzt haben. Das diese dann nicht zur Entfaltung kommen liegt auf der Hand.

Bin dafür beim Boss immer erster, auch vor Mages, DK´s, Jägern oder was auch immer, das reicht mir... ^^


----------



## oww (3. November 2011)

Ah ok, Danke! Dann probier ich es mal weiter (entweder Heal oder Schatten) Die Glyphe für Schattenwort Schmerz hab ich schon drin. Thanx


----------



## sensêij1988 (3. November 2011)

Gestern ZG lief ansich bis auf einen wipe an Jindo.

Aber der Mage war ne Nummer für sich ganz nach dem Motto "bei dir kostet rezzen eniger Mana als Heilen" sein Höhepunkt war KR bei den Bossen ansonsten wurde in allem wo man drin stehen konnte stehen geblieben und die Großen Mobs beim Kesselboss wurden weder gefrostet das musste ja er meele machen noch wurde wehherannt wenn man verfolgt wurde am ende musste ich einfach fragenb wieviel der char auf ebay gekostet hat den bei der spielweise hat man kein FL + t11 hc EQ an...


----------



## Huntedsoul (4. November 2011)

sensêij1988 schrieb:


> Gestern ZG lief ansich bis auf einen wipe an Jindo.
> 
> Aber der Mage war ne Nummer für sich ganz nach dem Motto "bei dir kostet rezzen eniger Mana als Heilen" sein Höhepunkt war KR bei den Bossen ansonsten wurde in allem wo man drin stehen konnte stehen geblieben und die Großen Mobs beim Kesselboss wurden weder gefrostet das musste ja er meele machen noch wurde wehherannt wenn man verfolgt wurde am ende musste ich einfach fragenb wieviel der char auf ebay gekostet hat den bei der spielweise hat man kein FL + t11 hc EQ an...



Nichts für ungut, Aber sowas habe ich auch schon öfters gesehen. Aber was Du wohl weniger gesehen hast, das sind Satzzeichen oder?


----------



## Tomratz (4. November 2011)

So langsam fangen die Zul Inis an, mir Spaß zu machen, auch wenn es immer wieder zu seltsamen Auswüchsen kommt  

Gestern für ne Zandalariini angemeldet, während ich brav meine Hyjal- und Molten Front Dailies mit meinem Mage gemacht hab, invite kommt nach ca. 8 Min. (angezeigt waren 20) und es ging nach Zul Gurub.

Ich hab am Anfang brav darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass ich erst einmal da gewesen bin und los gings erstmal mit nem Afklo vom Heiler  .

Na ja, diesen ersten Mob kann man ja auch ohne Heiler runterbrazzen, also das schon mal erledigt und auf den Heiler gewartet.

Der erste Boss war völlig unspektakulär, alle liefen brav auseinander wenns notwendig war, keiner ist gestorben, ich möchte ihn schon fast als Opfer bezeichnen.

Gleiches Spiel dann beim zweiten Boss, da gabs natürlich Tote, schliesslich richtet er ja immer mal wieder jemanden hin. Sein Mount konnte er ein einziges mal beschwören, danach lag er auch schon im Dreck. Machte ja richtig Laune mit der Gruppe bis dahin.

Auf dem Weg zum Pantherboss ist es dann passiert: Bei den Mobs unterhalb der Treppe hielt es der Tank nicht für nötig, Mobs zu markieren, ausserdem haute der DK sowieso AoE-Damage ohne Ende raus (da hätte ein Sheep eh nichts geholfen)
 -> Wipe. Kurz darauf waren der Schamie-DD und ich alleine  . Vom Schamie kam sogar ein Lob, er meinte, dafür dass ich erst das zweite mal hier sei, wär mein Schaden doch schon richtig gut. Vielleicht hatte es dem DK ja gestunken, dass ich im Schaden vor ihm, dem Imbaroxxor-DD lag  

Kurz darauf war die Gruppe wieder vollständig, ich mein Verslein vom Zulinianfänger aufgesagt und wieder rein. Der Schamie hatte meine Ankündigung vom Anfang wohl etwas falsch verstanden, jedenfalls erklärte er mir den Boss nochmal, was von den anderen geduldig abgewartet wurde (ging ja auch ratz fatz). Der Boss lag vorbildlich und ich staunte nicht schlecht über die Damagezahlen der andern. Ich lag mit knapp 18K an letzter Stelle  , der zweite hatte 26K und Nummer 1 über 40K.

Weiter gings zu dem Typen mit dem Kessel, wo ich sicherheitshalber noch mal fragte und eine kurze Erklärung bekam. Der arme kam ein einziges mal dazu, Gift zu verteilen, Berserker konnte er überhaupt nicht beschwören.

Weiter zum Endboss, kurze Erklärung (da fehlte dann doch noch ein bisschen was an Info wie sich dann zeigen sollte) und los gings mit der Prügelei. 

Mein einziger fail bei diesem Boss war, dass ich nach dem freilegen der Ketten fleissig weiter auf die kleinen Geister eingeprügelt hab. Nachdem ich das gemerkt hatte, gings bedeutend schneller und auch der Endboss stellte null Problem dar.

Danach gabs noch ein kurzes, "so schlecht warst du doch gar nicht, für jemand der die Ini noch nicht so kennt", dann hat sich jeder nett verabschiedet und ich konnte mich über 140 Tapferkeitspunkte freuen. Loot war für mich leider kein brauchbarer dabei.


----------



## kdvub (4. November 2011)

Kennt ihr diesen Typ Tank aus (normalen) HC-Inis auch? Den Single-Target Tank?

War grad mit meinem Shadow in den Hallen des Ursprungs, das Setup: Pala-Tank, Druidenheiler, 2x Arcane Mages und ich.
Bei den Gruppen vor dem ersten Boss markte der Singe-Target-Tank gleich 2 Mobs für Sheep. OK , die Kollegen Mages bratzten dann den verbliebenen Mob im nu weg. Meine Dots tickten, wenn überhaupt max. 2x, zum Mindblast kam ich nicht mehr. Bei den jeweils cc-ten Mobs liefs dann genauso. Entsprechend low meine DPS. 

Da hatte ich mal keine Lust drauf. Bei der nächsten Gruppe gabs dann auch gleich mal Multidotting vom feinsten und Gedankenexplosion mit Tank als Target. Ah, da sind die DPS! Aber dann gabs auch gleich Mecker vom Tank, das ich die CC brechen würde und er Schwierigkeiten hätte die Aggro zu halten. lol, *hust*. Leider hatte dann der Heal disc und die Gruppe löste sich dann auf. 

Das wäre noch ein lustiger Run geworden, mit dem Single-Target-Tank!


----------



## Doofkatze (4. November 2011)

Hatte kürzlich einen sehr tollen Unfall...Takeshis Castle Teil 2 in ZG: Die Flammen.

Irgendwie hatte unser Heiler vergessen, das die Flammen doch recht weh tun. Zumindest ist er innen drin gestorben. Ich laufe ungefähr auf die gleiche Höhe von ihm, damit er später ordentlich aufstehen kann. Irgendwie stand jedoch auch ich nicht zwischen 2 Flammen. Ich nehme also Schaden, breche den Rezz ab, um dort wegzulaufen. gehe gekonnt EINEN Schritt weiter. Nu kommen die Flammen von der anderen Seite und bruzzeln mich weg.

Situation im Teamspeak: "Och XXX...pass doch mal auf...moment, ich rezze dich...waaah...phew, gerade rechtz...ne jetz oder?? -.-"


----------



## kdvub (4. November 2011)

die Flammen sind der Noob-Filter. xD und Du wurdest gefiltert^^


----------



## J_0_T (4. November 2011)

kdvub schrieb:


> Kennt ihr diesen Typ Tank aus (normalen) HC-Inis auch? Den Single-Target Tank?
> 
> War grad mit meinem Shadow in den Hallen des Ursprungs, das Setup: Pala-Tank, Druidenheiler, 2x Arcane Mages und ich.
> Bei den Gruppen vor dem ersten Boss markte der Singe-Target-Tank gleich 2 Mobs für Sheep. OK , die Kollegen Mages bratzten dann den verbliebenen Mob im nu weg. Meine Dots tickten, wenn überhaupt max. 2x, zum Mindblast kam ich nicht mehr. Bei den jeweils cc-ten Mobs liefs dann genauso. Entsprechend low meine DPS.
> ...



Machst du so etwas auch in raids? Was ist so schlimm an cc? Ansatzweise würde ich sagen da du absichtlich cc brichst bist du ein noob

B2T:

Gestern einige Troll inis gealufen (wobei ich von den 6 nur 3 abschließen konnte weil die spieler mit denen ich in die ini musste meinten leaven sei die ultimative fähigkeit. Aber ok, das schluckt man dann doch irgendwie runter. 

In erinnerung blieb nur ZA mit einem tank der fl eq anhatte aber soviel schaden abbekam das es nur weh tat zu zusehen. Der heal war ok, also lags nicht an ihm. Generel denke ich ma das er wöhrend der ganzen zeit uns dd's beobachtet hat da er immer etwas zu meckern hatte... postet zu unpassenden zeiten recount und war kurz vorm letzten boss verschwunden weil die grp bei einigen mobs umgefallen sind da er es ansatzweise nicht für nötig hielt den heiler die mobs abzuspotten die er am anfang nicht abgefangen hatte. 


Aber warum leaven die leute wenn es nicht so geht wie sie es wollen? machen die das im job auch oder im bett?


----------



## kdvub (4. November 2011)

> Machst du so etwas auch in raids? Was ist so schlimm an cc? Ansatzweise würde ich sagen da du absichtlich cc brichst bist du ein noob



Nein in Raids brech ich keine CC's. Dort sind die aber auch angebracht. Nicht angebracht sind Tanks, die nur Aggro gegen einen Mob halten können. xD


----------



## Tomratz (4. November 2011)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Machst du so etwas auch in raids? Was ist so schlimm an cc? Ansatzweise würde ich sagen da du absichtlich cc brichst bist du ein noob



Seh ich genauso wie du  

Der arme Imbaroxxorüberdamagedealer war beleidigt, weil er durch die vorsichtige herangehensweise des Tanks nicht drölfzigmillionen DpS fahren konnte und daher keine Gelegenheit hatte, die anderen DD zu flamen.



kdvub schrieb:


> Nein in Raids brech ich keine CC's. Dort sind die aber auch angebracht. Nicht angebracht sind Tanks, die nur Aggro gegen einen Mob halten können. xD



Schon mal drüber nachgedacht, dass der Tank gerade mit dem Tanken anfängt und sich langsam an die Materie rantasten will?

Du tankst bestimmt immer die ganze Ini auf einmal, hast keinerlei Aggroprobleme und einen Heiler nimmst du sowieso nur mit, weil halt einer in die Gruppe mit reingehört.


----------



## Skalpi (4. November 2011)

Gestern war ich mit meinem Hunter in ZA und hatte dort ein für mich nicht ganz erklärbares Erlebnis mit einem Arkanmagier.

Die Gruppe bestand aus einem Palatank, Schamiheal, DK und besagtem Arkanmagier.

Auf dem Weg zum ersten Boss fiel mir bereits auf, daß die Mobs extrem schnell lagen. Der Magier fuhr abartige 35k am Trash.
Im Kampf mit dem Boss hat sich das Ganze dann wieder etwas relativiert, dort kam er auf etwa 22k.
Das erschien mir schon etwas seltsam, denn üblicherweise ist es bei meinem Magier genau umgekehrt - am Trash ist der Schaden deutlich niedriger als bei Bossen, vor allem wenn ein DK und ein Hunter in der Gruppe sind.

Der Weg zum zweiten Boss stellte ebenfalls kein Problem dar. Auch hier lagen die Mobs schneller als man schauen konnte.

Beim Boss selbst dann das gleiche Bild wie beim ersten: es ging zwar schnell (er lag nach dem ersten anstürmen der zweiten Ansturmphase) aber eben nicht so schnell, wie man es nach den Trashgruppen erwarten würde.

Nach dem Boss pullte der Tank die 3er Gruppe an der Wand um die größe Gruppe in der Mitte zu umgehen. Auch hier keinerlei Probleme.
Als wir uns dann gerade an der Mauer entlangdrückten, feuerte der Magier mit dem geraubtem Tempobuff des Flammenwirkers in die Mobgruppe rein.
Der Tank versuchte noch etwas zu retten, aber Heal und DK waren bereits tot und der Magier hatte sich verdrückt. Dementsprechend wurde es ein wipe.

Auf dem Weg hatte ich dann genügend Zeit, den Magier auf die Igno-Liste zu packen und mir die Schadensdaten etwas genauer zu betrachten.
Hauptschadensquelle war "Geringes Erdbeben" mit deutlichem Abstand zum Arkanschlag.
Im Nachinein erinnerte ich mich dann auch daran, in so ziemlich jeder Mobgruppe 2 bis 3 Erdbebenfelder gesehen zu haben.

Natürlich habe ich mich dann gefragt, wie ein Magier Erdbebenfelder mit solchem Schadensausstoß casten kann. Ich kenne nur den raubbaren Effekt der Molochs in den Zul Inis, die bei Nahkampfangriffen ein Erdbeben auslösen können.
Davon abgesehen, hatten wir zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch keinen Moloch gekillt.

Nach Ende der Ini habe ich mir dann mal sein Profil im Arsenal angesehen. 378er PvP-Gear, aber kein Schmuckstück o. ä. was einen Erdbebeneffekt auslöst.

Weis jemand, wo dieser Effekt herkommt?


----------



## J_0_T (4. November 2011)

Skalpi schrieb:


> Gestern war ich mit meinem Hunter in ZA und hatte dort ein für mich nicht ganz erklärbares Erlebnis mit einem Arkanmagier.
> 
> Die Gruppe bestand aus einem Palatank, Schamiheal, DK und besagtem Arkanmagier.
> 
> ...



Als magier kann ich dir sagen das man den effekt mit den erdbeben in ZA wirklich stehelen kann von einem der mobs... ich weiß das der flammenwirker den tempo buff hat und das dort meistens einer steht der auch erdbeben machen kann ^^ Nur habe ich keine auslösen können oder übersehe es maßgeblich ^^

aber ich nehme auch fast alles an gegner buffs mit wenn ich die ihm entwenden kann^^


----------



## SilentLightofTirion (4. November 2011)

Der Mage wird sich den Buff geklaut haben, und dann wohl nen Melee Hit gemacht haben.

Zu deinem Phänomen mit dem, dass der Mage bei Trash mehr Schaden macht als beim BOss, ist ganz einfach hergeholt.
Bei Trash spamt er nur Arkanschlag, da für den Trash sein Mana locker reicht.
Beim Boss dauert der Fight eben länger, daher wird er Hervorrufung machen müssen => DMG Einbruch. ArkanMages haben halt in den ersten Sekunden den Burst. (Fands zu ICC Zeiten lustig, als ein Arkan Mage immer geburstet hatte, die Aggro vom Boss bekam und tot umviel, aber danach seine unglaublichen DPS Zahlen posten [im Gesamtschaden war er natürlich letzter]).


----------



## Skalpi (4. November 2011)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Als magier kann ich dir sagen das man den effekt mit den erdbeben in ZA wirklich stehelen kann von einem der mobs... ich weiß das der flammenwirker den tempo buff hat und das dort meistens einer steht der auch erdbeben machen kann ^^ Nur habe ich keine auslösen können oder übersehe es maßgeblich ^^
> 
> aber ich nehme auch fast alles an gegner buffs mit wenn ich die ihm entwenden kann^^



Wie gesagt, den Erdbebeneffekt der Molochs kenne ich auch, aber es gibt bis kurz vor dem 3. Boss nur die 2er Patroullie direkt unterhalb des Ini-Eingangs und die haben wir nicht gekillt.
Dementsprechend kann es eigentlich kein Spellsteal gewesen sein.


----------



## J_0_T (4. November 2011)

Skalpi schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, den Erdbebeneffekt der Molochs kenne ich auch, aber es gibt bis kurz vor dem 3. Boss nur die 2er Patroullie direkt unterhalb des Ini-Eingangs und die haben wir nicht gekillt.
> Dementsprechend kann es eigentlich kein Spellsteal gewesen sein.



Bin mir jetzt nicht sicher ob der zauberraub als attacke gilt... aber wenn nein... ggf hat er sich bei der pat bedient. am ende weis nur er wo er den buff her hatte^^


----------



## SilentLightofTirion (4. November 2011)

Skalpi schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, den Erdbebeneffekt der Molochs kenne ich auch, aber es gibt bis kurz vor dem 3. Boss nur die 2er Patroullie direkt unterhalb des Ini-Eingangs und die haben wir nicht gekillt.
> Dementsprechend kann es eigentlich kein Spellsteal gewesen sein.



Nope, Vorm 3. Boss haben da auch einige den Buff. Grad an die 4er Gruppe vorm 3. Boss erzeugt regelmäßig ein Erdbeben, weil da einer dabei ist, der diesen Buff hat, bzw. auf sich zaubert.


----------



## J_0_T (5. November 2011)

Vorhin wieder was nettes erlebt. 

ZA einer der dd's fragt an ob wir den Time-Run versuchen. Ham uns dann ma vorgenommen einfach zu sehen wie weit wir kommen. Mitte auf dem ersten boss, hauts mich das erste ma mit nem blue-screen raus inkl neustart des pc's. Okay war schnell wieder drin und lagen auch noch gut in der zeit. Der erste boss lief auch genial, nur nach dem looten verlässt uns der tank und wir wurde vorerst mal gezwungen zu warten. 

Okay ich akzeptiere ja das nicht immer das dropt was man will... aber einfach abhauen ist doch ech klein kindhaft. 

Nachdem wir einen Paladin bekammen liefs ganz gut... 2'ter boss lag und dritter auch. Kurz vor dem luchs lief leider der timer aus. Danach ham wir dann in ruhe die ini noch beendet und die kurzen tote zwischendurch waren auch net mehr so wild. 

Bis auf dem anfang liefs super... wenn das immer so wäre


----------



## Shalura (6. November 2011)

So, nachdem ich ja 2 85er Tanks  (Pala,Mainchar mit bestmöglichem EQ und DK,Alchietwink^^) mein eigen nenne und noch einen Alchietwink haben möchte, entschloss ich mich, mir noch einen Palatank ranzuzüchten.
Abgesehen vom lvlring des Samstäglichen Angelevents hat der kleine dann auch alles an Erbstücken, was man bekommen kann.
Nach einer recht langweilig begonnenen Phase bis lvl 15 kam dann heute Tag X: Die ersten Schritte in Instanzen.

Plopp, Nummer 1: Pala als heal deklariert, aber n wilden Mix an Klamotten an, Krieger DD,Schurke, Jäger und meiner einer als Respekt einflössende wandelnde Festung....Denkste
Es war Ragefire, ich merkte kurz an,daß ich die Ini zwar mit 2 Chars als clearerfolg habe,mich trotzdem nicht auskenne 
Ich merkte schnell, daß es die 3 DD nicht interessierte, zu sehr waren sie auf ihr P.enismeter versteift. In eben diesem lustige und tausendfach falsch genutzten Addon tummelten sich auf den Plätzen 1 und 2....die beiden Palas.
An erster Stelle meine wenigkeit mit 54% gesamtschaden, der Heiler mit 32% auf platz 2. Er schrieb mich sogar an,ob es mich stört,wenn er mi drauf haut,da hab ich ihm gesagt,solang er keinen sterben lässt, passt das.
Obwohl der Krieger immer wieder und wieder in die Mobs chargte,liess ich mich nicht aus der Ruhe bringen; man kennt sowas zur Genüge.Der Schurke fiel positiv aus, da er ohne Aufforderung stealth ging und 1 Target sappte.Vorbildlich!
Naja, ok,der Warri und der Hunter haben schön ihre AoE abgeleistet,aber egal. (Hierbei möchte ich anmerken, daß ich es unfair finde, daß die Mages auf dem lvl schon blinzeln,Warris chargen können und fast alle anderen trotten nur müde hinterher)
Ragefire ohne Probleme beendet, 3 DD verliessen die gruppe,heiler fragte, ob ich noch 1 mitkäme. Da ich noch erholt bonus genoss,sagte ich zu.Auch gefiel mir, daß selbst mit zwischenzeitlich erreichtem lvl 17 das Anführen des P.meters mit dem Palatank keine grosse Sache ist.
Mit dem 85er bin ichs ja gewohnt,aber der kleine schafft es auch gut.
Nächste Ini: Deadmines. Kurz gefragt,was anders sei als in hero ausser halt Vanessa, da kam doch die Antwort: 1.Boss Flammenwand+Adds,Roboter Adds und so weiter.Ich frag: ok,also wie die 85er Ausgabe? Da ploppt im Chat auf: omfg noob "Spieler hat die Gruppe verlassen" Ihm folgte noch ein DD. No Drama, kamen 2 neue.Missverständnis von grad bereinigt und auf gehts.
Resultat: Platz 1+2 im P.meter: beide Palas, jeder diesmal knappe 40%.....
Was bei dieser Gruppe auffällig war: abgesehen vom Heiler war jeder Char mit Erbstücken nur so behangen....

Burg Schattenfang, grad die Palaq für die Waffe bekommen.Stehen bei Grüntal, er fällt zäh um, da der Heiler ausnahmsweise heilen musste,was die casts hergaben, jedoch nicht mich,nur die DD. Boss liegt, ich glaub,ich kämm mich mitm Hammer: 78% Gesamtschaden in diesem Bosskampf durch mich verursacht.....Als Entschädigung lacht mich ein Tankschild in den überresten Grüntals an. Denkste, der Warri needed und gewinnt. 4 Fragen an ihn,warum er nicht als Tank anmeldet,aber Tankkram needet. Er habe jede tankklasse auf 85 ausser Krieger und braucht Equip. Bevor man was sagen konnte, leavt er auch schon. Ok,grundsätzlich sag ich mir: levelini,in 4 lvln oder 2 Stunden haste eh was neues.Aber ich schätze mal, das macht der auch, wenn er mal gross ist und da seh ich ganz einfach, daß Blizz unbedingt was machen muss. Kann ja nicht so schwer sein: Platteteil mit stärke,Ausdauer+ Defstats=Plattetank hat das Recht,Bedarf zu würfeln.Verzichtet oder Giert er nur, kann jeder andere Platteträger ebenso verfahren.Willeteile= Heilerkram, gleiches Lootrecht wie bei dem Beispiel vorher. Probleme hätten jetzt nur Druiden und Schurken mit ihrem Loot,aber auch da liesse sich was drehen,schätz ich.
Beim Trash droppte ein grüner Bogen, Hunter fragt,ob er haben darf. Wir sagen ja und was macht er? Leavt nach Looterhalt.
Schurke kommt und ich hab allein des Namens wegen ein stechen im Magen.Er macht sagenhafte 25 DPS mit lvl 23 und pflaumt an allem rum: ich pulle zu langsam,keiner hat richtig Skill ausser ihm und und und. Dan mault er den anderen Pala am, er solle gefälligst Heilen statt Schaden zu machen. Ich kläre ihn auf, daß das ok ist,solang keiner stirbt.Er mäklt rum und dreht auf, pullt,was in Sichtweite kommt,nur um den Heiler zu nerven. Heiler gibt alles und schafft es immer noch, mit Schaden zu machen. Aus irgendeinem Grund will der Schurke mich aus Gruppe kicken, geht aber nicht.Er mault rum,springt in den Raum vom vorletzten Boss und leavt. Naja, wie gesagt, als ich "Pvpschurkeé" gelesen hab, hätt ich mich eh schon übergeben können. Im BG überlebt der keine 2 Minuten....

Joa, irgendwann kamen wir Tiefschwarze Grotte. Ok, war ich zum letzten mal vor fast 6 Jahren,grad am Anfang meiner WoW Karriere....
Abgesehen von Orientierungsproblemen gab es keine nennenswerten Begebenheiten, welche es gerechtfertigt hätten, daß wir 7mal die komplette Schadensabteilung austauschen mussten.

An dieser Stelle kürz ich den Abend mal ab: der Heiler und ich gingen insgesamt noch 10 Inis, bis ich mit erreichtem lvl 27 in SW stand und ihm sagte,daß ich mich sehr gefreut hab, ich aber den Main noch 1 Hero scheuchen wolle.
Da fragte er doch glatt, ob wir uns nicht adden könnten, er fands so nett. Da wir wirklich nett gesprochen haben, hab ich spontan zugestimmt.
Jetzt hoffe ich auf eine weitere tolle gemeinsame levelzeit, ich mag questen eh nicht sonderlich.

Die leaver interessieren mich nicht, ist nicht meine Sperrzeit für Inis.Die Equipleecher stören zwar, aber für den Twink brauch ich nix, das lvlequip ist so Saustark.Was mich nervt und auch nicht seit heute sind die Leute, die meinen,wenn sie die halbe Ini pullen,machen sie viel Schaden und sind ganz toll.Oder Leute,die konsequent Markierungen nicht beachten, mehr las 1mal kam es vor, daß ich ne 3er Gruppe markiere,Totenkopf als letztes setze und dann noch schreibe.Totenkopf zuerst,dann x,dann grün.grün hat der Heilpala mit seinem Hammer gestunnt,ich x.Und was passiert? Konsequent wird alles bombardiert,aber nicht Tk....Ok,lvlinis,schön und gut.Aber genau das sind Leute,die mir auf 85 begegnen und grosse Fresse haben,aber nix können.



Zul Aman Hero mit dem Main: Todesritter,Unholy,Dual-Wield; Druide,Feral geskillt,teils PvP teils Stoffzeug an;Diszipriester,an dem es nichts zu bemängeln gab und der mir per flüstern zupfiff und meinte,er wird wohl n ruhigen Job mit mir haben und schlussendlich beehrte uns ein Dämohexer mit Wichtel. Bevor es losgeht, setz ich mich hin und hau mir n Glückskeks rein, da legt der Druide schon mit dem Gong los. Ich frag,ob er sich nicht umziehen will,werd als nap bezeichnet und er verwandelt sich in ein Bärchen.Aggro gehalten hat er null,Schaden kam auch kaum bei rum (3k mit 85 ist so gut wie nix) und am geilsten war der 4k Hexer der Timerun wollte,weil ihm der eine Questmob doch noch fehle. Als man ihm erklärte,daß dafür Schaden kommen muss, verliess er uns. 
Zwischenbilanz auf der Treppe vor Akil´zonalatank= 14k,Diszipriest= 14k,Dual-Wield DK= 5,2k,Feraldruid=3k,der mittlerweile per Trottellotto zugeteilte Oberpromage=6k.
8 Minuten auf dem Timer und ogog geschrei wegen Timerun. Herzlich gelacht und auch der Heiler liess verlauten,daß er und ich uns lieber ne neue Truppe suchen als mit so lieblos gespielten und nicht gepflegten Chars weiterzuspielen. Druide: ja lol das ist nur 359er eq, das sockelt man nicht für teuer Gold und vz auch net die dicken. Mage: Ey lol ich hab Raid heut abend und krieg mit Sicherheit die Heroteile, da Sockel und vz ich den billigen 378er  Kram net! Der DK fragte mich per whisper, was Sockel und vz seien. Mage und Feral gekickt; kurz mit dem Heiler geflüstert und dann mit dem DK gesprochen. Da er bleiben und sich verbessern wollte, sagten wir ihm, was er an seinem Eq dranbasteln kann. Gesagt,getan, er kam aus SW und gänzte vor Juwelen und vz.Man sprach die Skillung durch und legte ihm für DW Frost ans Herz. Auch dies änderte er direkt.Abschliessend bekam er den Tip, sich das Addon Spellflash zu installieren,damit er einen besseren Einstieg bekommt und üben kann. Da er auch dies über sich ergehen liess, warteten wir,bis er reloggt hatte. Neue Member für die Gruppe gesucht, 2Schamies. Begrüssung war nicht nötig,beide nölten ob der vertanen Chance auf den TR rum,blieben aber und machten nicht unbedingt einen positiven Eindruck.Nalorakk lag recht fix, so daß ich mal einen Blick auf recount riskierte....wooooha,der Dk stand unangefochten mit 22k auf Platz 1!
Kurze Rede,langer Sinn: Ini gesäubert,die Schamies waren fix weg,der Dizi lobte noch und wir unterhielten uns und der DK hat sich so sehr bei uns bedankt, mir klingeln noch immer die Ohren 
Sehr netter Spieler,der auch wirklich lernen wollte und es auch umgesetzt hat. Ich hoffe,man sieht sich nochmal wieder.


----------



## KInstinct (6. November 2011)

Ich bin Priester(Holy).

1. kurze Story:

Es war eigendlich sogar eine Non-Hero-Ini. Es war Gun-Drak. Die Gruppe hatte bereits angefangen und ich kam durch Trottel-Lotto hinein. Wenn der Heiler im Vorfeld schon geht, muß was vorgefallen sein. Naja, ich joine nach(!) der Bombadierung durch die Drachen... so dachte ich zumindest. Die Drachen waren weg und es machte eigendlich den Eindruck, das sie wußten was sie machen. Nach der dritten Gruppe (die kein Schaden erlitten hatte) frage ich im Chat:"warum sind alle gruppen noch voll am leben? habt ihr kein schaden durch die drachen gemacht?". Antworten wie "?" oder "Wie geht das?" sagt mir alles. Nach dem 4. Wipe beim ersten Endboss ("Der hat mich angestürmt... warum heilst du das nicht weg?") habe ich die Gruppe verlassen. 

Leute sagt was bzw. fragt einfach, wenn man die Ini nicht kennt. Ich erkläre gerne.

2. Story

Weil Trottel-Lotto Hero praktisch Selbstmord ist, kam mal ein Gilden-Tank mit. HdU war die glückliche Instanz. Am Tank war nichts zu meckern, aber ein "Imba-Mage". Da war wirklich mal wieder das Spiel... "Was ist schneller am Gegner a) der tank b) der Feuerball des Mages". Leider hat Antwort b) des öfteren gewonnen. Ich saß ganz gemütlich beim Trinken (Mana). Alle haben kurz gewartet, nur der Feuerball des Mages nicht. Resultat: Mana-Tanken abgebrochen und NUR Tankheal. Mage geht nach ganzen 3 Sekunden drauf. "Heal?" kam noch vom ihm. "Mana? Tankheal?" kam nach dem Kampf vom mir. Leider haben wir den Mage nicht per Vote rausgekommen (Verräter in der Grp^^). Ich habe mit Rücksprache des Tank den Mage bei jeder Gruppe, wo er Aggro zog (also jeder), sterben lassen (7 mal). Es wurdem keine Extra-Bosse gemacht. Bloß am Ende der Spruch "L2P" hat mich echt aufgerecht.


----------



## myadictivo (6. November 2011)

schon lustig...die zul inis laufen meistens komplett reibungslos und wipe frei, die normalen heros sind immer wieder lustig, die non heros sind je nach gruppenzusammenstellung auch kein problem, wenn da genug 85er dabei sind die eh >zul equiped sind.
aber gestern mit meinem 67er warri noch 2 inzen gemacht um endlich 68 zu werden. 

2x sethekkhallen
erster run komm ich rein und die gruppe ist schon an den ersten mobgruppen vorbei. ich lauf also nach und die mobs fallen eigentlich automatisch um. ich komm garnicht dazu mehr als 2 tasten zu drücken.
auf einmal fängt der bärchen tank an zu stänkern wer da immer pullt. ich hab keine ahnung wovon er redet. es wird eh nix cc´t und co und die mobs fearen uns regelmäßig. an unterbrechung ist garnicht zu denken, weil ich zumindest in dem chaos an mobs garnicht ins target bekomm.
also zünd ich regelmäßig meine fear-brecher um dort wieder rauszukommen.

wir stehen vorm endboss und großmaul tank fängt an zu ständern. es geht nicht weiter bis derjenige der pullt sich outet. ich starte irgendwann entnervt einen kickvote. er war aber mit nem gildi in der inze..dann war die flame kacke natürlich am dampfen. so ein spongo. irgendwann sind wir dann endlich den boss angegangen. lag auch innerhalb von 3 sekunden. kann das gemecker nicht verstehen.

beim zwoten run läuft auch alles ganz entspannt.


----------



## Stevesteel (7. November 2011)

Ich war gestern nach dem Raid noch mit meiner 56er Heilschamanin im Blackrock.
War sehr entspannend, war nie unter 80% Mana, weil der Druidentank kein Schaden nahm.
Nach und nach leavten alle DDler, am Ende blieben nur der Tank und ich übrig, haben dann noch zu 2 Ofgut gekillt und die Quest "Das Herz des Berges" erledigt.
War alles in allem ein sehr feiner run.
Nix zu meckern.

Achja, vor einigen Tagen mit meinem 72er Jäger im Nexus hatte ich auch ein lustiges Erlebnis.
Gleich zu Beginn pullte ich versehentlich den ersten Mob, der im ersten Gang rumläuft. Bin es gewohnt, immer den anzugreifenden Mob ins Target zu nehmen
und rechtszuklicken. Naja, mit dem Hunter geht sowas halt nicht wirklich 
Ist aber auch nichts passiert, der Mob ging schnell runter und weiter.
Da schrieb der Heiler im Chat, wenn der Tank nicht pullen darf, läßt er jeden sterben, der ausser dem Tank pullt.
Habe ich zurückgeantwortet: Selbst wenn ein DDler Aggro von einem Mob hat, liegt der schon, bevor er den DDler überhaupt erreicht.
Daraufhin schrieb er, daß er je gehen könne, wenn er nicht gebraucht wird. Ich antwortee mit einem provozierendem: bb 
Naja, schlußendlich haben der Heiler und der Tank geleavt, zusammen mit 2 anderen DDlern sind wir dann 
schon mal Richtung Boss gelaufen, Schaden kam nicht rein, Selbstheilung vom DK hat ausgereicht, CC hatten wir dank Magier und mir auch.
Irgendwann kamen dann eine neuer Heiler und tank, Schwups, war die Instanz fertig.
Klar, ich hätte ihn nicht provozieren müssen, die anderen beiden DDler waren aber auch der Meinung, daß man wegen solch einer Kleinigkeit
nicht gleich abhauehn muss.
War letztendlich trotzdem ein lustiger Run.


----------



## Tomratz (7. November 2011)

Shalura schrieb:


> "
> 
> Der DK fragte mich per whisper, was Sockel und vz seien. Mage und Feral gekickt; kurz mit dem Heiler geflüstert und dann mit dem DK gesprochen. Da er bleiben und sich verbessern wollte, sagten wir ihm, was er an seinem Eq dranbasteln kann. Gesagt,getan, er kam aus SW und gänzte vor Juwelen und vz.Man sprach die Skillung durch und legte ihm für DW Frost ans Herz. Auch dies änderte er direkt.Abschliessend bekam er den Tip, sich das Addon Spellflash zu installieren,damit er einen besseren Einstieg bekommt und üben kann. Da er auch dies über sich ergehen liess, warteten wir,bis er reloggt hatte. Neue Member für die Gruppe gesucht, 2Schamies. Begrüssung war nicht nötig,beide nölten ob der vertanen Chance auf den TR rum,blieben aber und machten nicht unbedingt einen positiven Eindruck.Nalorakk lag recht fix, so daß ich mal einen Blick auf recount riskierte....wooooha,der Dk stand unangefochten mit 22k auf Platz 1!
> Kurze Rede,langer Sinn: Ini gesäubert,die Schamies waren fix weg,der Dizi lobte noch und wir unterhielten uns und der DK hat sich so sehr bei uns bedankt, mir klingeln noch immer die Ohren
> Sehr netter Spieler,der auch wirklich lernen wollte und es auch umgesetzt hat. Ich hoffe,man sieht sich nochmal wieder.



Kommt leider beides viel zu selten vor.

Gaaaanz selten outet sich mal jemand, dass er noch Defizite hat und noch seltener bekommt er dann auch noch geholfen.

Von daher Daumen hoch für euch und auch für den lernwilligen DK.


Back to topic:

Eigentlich laufe ich mit dem Magetwink (Ilevel seit Gestern 362, man kann ja viel über Marken und Ruf equippen) in den letzten Tagen hauptsächlich Zulinis, will endlich den Stab haben (renn immer noch mit dem 346 aus Thron der Gezeiten rum), am Samstag fragte aber ein Gildie im TS, ob nicht jemand Lust habe, so zwei drei normale Heroes zu machen.

Na gut, ich liess mich von ihm einladen und ab gings ins Trottellotto.

Wir haben insgesamt drei Inis gemacht und dabei jede Menge Spaß gehabt, mit Einzelheiten will ich euch verschonen, jedenfalls waren zwei von den Inis ein schönes DpS-Rennen zwischen meinem Gildenkumpel (DK) und mir (Mage).

Beim dritten Run haben wir aber dann Bauklötze gestaunt. 

Wir kamen in eine Gruppe für Tol'vir, die Zusammensetzung kenn ich nicht mehr genau, es war allerdings ein weiterer DK mit dabei.

Ich hab Tol'vir noch nie so schnell durchgerushed wie am Samstag, mir ist fast der Schweiss ausgebrochen, so hastig gings da zur Sache.
Das schöne dabei war aber, es ist niemand gestorben, alle haben megadamage gefahren (ich war mit 21K letzter) und trotzdem war noch
Zeit für lustige Gruppenchatfrotzeleien.

Gestern hab ich dann wieder versucht, den Stab zu bekommen, leider wurde daraus nichts.


----------



## Littletall (7. November 2011)

Am Wochenende wurde meine Schurkin wieder in zwei Inzen gejagt, jedesmal von der Katze meines Verlobten begleitet. 

Als erstes Schwarzfelshöhlen:

Der erste Boss war ein absoluter Fehlpull, aber wir haben es hinbekommen und die geaddete Gruppe umgenatzt und den Boss auch. Da dachte ich erst, dass das sicher gut wird, weil die Gruppe das schon so gut hinbekommen hat.

Dann standen wir vor Corla. Also Einteilung gemacht. Heiler links, Fernkämpfer rechts. Mitte ist Tank. Denkste, sollten ich oder mein Verlobter machen. Nahkämpfer stehen ja in der Regel beim Boss und kicken den Befehl. Ok, einer würde auch reichen, aber dann fehlt einfach Schaden.
Also haben mein Verlobter und ich uns abgewechselt (weil ich besseres EQ habe und um einiges mehr Schaden mache), so dass wenigstens einer von uns immer am Boss ist.
Aber dann sind Fernkämpfer und Heiler gleichzeitig mutiert! Nach dem Wipe erstmal gesagt, dass die ja auch bei 75 rausgehen müssen. Haben vorher noch erklärt, dass sie das mit den Strahlen kennen.
Nächster Versuch genau das Gleiche! Daraufhin standen Schurkilein und Kätzchen allein herum.

Also neu gesucht und wir bekamen neuen Tank, Heiler und einen Magier. Also wieder in die Strahlen (Tank hat das wieder die Nahkämpfer machen lassen) und der Heiler verwandelt sich und Wipe. Der Tank ist dann gleich weg, der Rest bleibt. Heiler hat behauptet, Dunkler Befehl wäre nicht unterbrochen. Ich bin mir eigentlich sicher, dass ich immer gekickt habe...deswegen kann ich das nicht nachvollziehen. Der Magier meint dann, die Bosse nochmal genau erklären zu müssen. Naja, da sag ich nix dagegen, kann hilfreich sein.

Also der dritte Tank und endlich haben wir Corla gelegt. Der hat sich auch in die Strahlen gestellt, so dass wir schön den Schaden am Boss machen konnten und es lief fantastisch. Der Rest der Inze lief problemlos
Nur dass der Tank sich mit dem Magier angelegt hat. Der hat den dermaßen geflamt und niedergemacht. Ich hab mich echt gewundert, wie ruhig der Magier geblieben ist. Ich hab mich vorm PC total über den Flametank aufgeregt, vor allem weil der Mage den meisten Schaden machte und dabei noch nichtmal die Aggro zog (und das als Magier, die Overnuker Nummer 1).

Ich war heilfroh, als die Inze durch war *puh*

Nächster Tag, Steinerner Kern ploppt auf. Einige erinnern sich sicher, meine Lieblingsinstanz als Schurke *ironie*

Jedenfalls stehen wir vorm ersten Boss, anscheinend ist ein Spieler ganz allein gelassen worden, denn auch Tank und Heiler fragen, was passiert ist. Voriger Tank war unheilbar. Ok, also los.

Hier haben gleich zwei Spieler gefailt, der Magier ist bei der Bodenphase vom Wurm getötet worden und ich bin danach den Kristallen nicht ausgewichen. Hab ich mich geärgert, weil mir das noch nie passiert ist.
Und der Hammer, der Wurm wäre fast gestorben. Hatte noch 1 % Energie, obwohl bloß Tank, Heiler und mein Verlobter als Katze (mit Gammelschaden, da noch kein gutes EQ) da waren. Leider gabs dann doch den Wipe und wir mussten den Wurm nochmal machen, da hat er aber gut geklappt.

Bei den Trashmobgruppen vor Ozruk haben ich und mein verlobter versehentlich eine Gruppe geaddet, als wir dem Tank die Rissbeschwörer zukicken wollten. Da gabs auch einen schönen Wipe und die Mobs sind noch lange durch die Instanz gelaufen. Trotzdem ist niemand abgehauen, jeder hat weiter gemacht, obwohl wir an der Stelle ständig im Dreck lagen.

Nachdem Ozruk lag, ist mir aufgefallen, dass der Heiler immer so schnell oom ist. EQ angeguckt. Hm, das ist richtig gut. Skillung: Holy. Hm, ich hab auch einen Holy und der ist nie so schnell oom.
Also mal geguckt und er heilte fast nur mit Blitzheilung. Per Whisper dann angefragt, ob ich ihm einen Tipp geben darf und erklärt, dass er prima mit Chakra Epiphanie und Heilung arbeiten kann.
Hat er sich zu Herzen genommen und beim Endboss liefs prima mit seinem Mana. Hat sich dann danach auch bedankt.

Das war mal wieder eine tolle Gruppe, die jedes Chaos übersteht.


----------



## kaerlon (7. November 2011)

Mir ist vor einigen Tagen auch ein komisches Erlebnis passiert 

Ich hab mich für ne Inze angemeldet, reingekommen und bin dann kurz ne Minute (ohne was zu sagen) afk gewesen.

Dann komm ich wieder und die fangen einfach nicht an! Ich frag was denn los sei und bekomme die Antwort das sie erst warten bis ich die Gruppe verlasse oder sie würden 15 Minuten warten bis sie mich kicken könnten .... Ich finde dieses Verhalten total übertrieben und ehrlich gesagt auch asozial also lies ich mich auf deren Niveau herab und blieb die restlichen Minuten in der Gruppe um sie zu ärgern (: Und die haben wirklich nichts gemacht  Oh man, sowas kann einem auch nur in WoW passiern


----------



## sensêij1988 (7. November 2011)

@ kaerlon

Da wär ich einfach nochmal afk gegangen


----------



## Zuckerbub (7. November 2011)

kaerlon schrieb:


> Mir ist vor einigen Tagen auch ein komisches Erlebnis passiert
> 
> Ich hab mich für ne Inze angemeldet, reingekommen und bin dann kurz ne Minute (ohne was zu sagen) afk gewesen.
> 
> Dann komm ich wieder und die fangen einfach nicht an! Ich frag was denn los sei und bekomme die Antwort das sie erst warten bis ich die Gruppe verlasse oder sie würden 15 Minuten warten bis sie mich kicken könnten .... Ich finde dieses Verhalten total übertrieben und ehrlich gesagt auch asozial also lies ich mich auf deren Niveau herab und blieb die restlichen Minuten in der Gruppe um sie zu ärgern (: Und die haben wirklich nichts gemacht  Oh man, sowas kann einem auch nur in WoW passiern



ich hätte ja anstandshalber noch was gepullt ....


----------



## kaerlon (7. November 2011)

das hab ich dann ja auch getan^^ noch was zu essen gemacht 

ach naja so fies muss man ja nicht sein zuckerbub


----------



## Fedaykin (7. November 2011)

sensêij1988 schrieb:


> @ kaerlon
> 
> Da wär ich einfach nochmal afk gegangen




Sehe ich auch so. Hätte einfach 15 Minuten lang nix gemacht. Wunderbar. Kann man sich eigentlich ausloggen und muss dann immer noch 15 Minuten warten bis man "gekickt" werden kann? Wenn ja, hätte ich einfach umgeloggt, super Sache.


----------



## Tomratz (7. November 2011)

kaerlon schrieb:


> Mir ist vor einigen Tagen auch ein komisches Erlebnis passiert
> 
> *Ich hab mich für ne Inze angemeldet, reingekommen und bin dann kurz ne Minute (ohne was zu sagen) afk gewesen.
> *
> Dann komm ich wieder und die fangen einfach nicht an! Ich frag was denn los sei und bekomme die Antwort das sie erst warten bis ich die Gruppe verlasse oder sie würden 15 Minuten warten bis sie mich kicken könnten .... Ich finde dieses Verhalten total übertrieben und ehrlich gesagt auch asozial also lies ich mich auf deren Niveau herab und blieb die restlichen Minuten in der Gruppe um sie zu ärgern (: Und die haben wirklich nichts gemacht  Oh man, sowas kann einem auch nur in WoW passiern




Wahrscheinlich lags daran. Ist ja auch nicht die feine englische oder?

Aber den Gefallen, aus der Gruppe rauszugehen hätt ich denen auch nicht getan.


----------



## kaerlon (7. November 2011)

Ich hab denen das ja auch erklärt und für mich ist es kein Grund wegen einer Minute gleich 15 zu warten weil sich das nicht "gehört"


----------



## Fremder123 (7. November 2011)

kaerlon schrieb:


> Ich hab denen das ja auch erklärt und für mich ist es kein Grund wegen einer Minute gleich 15 zu warten weil sich das nicht "gehört"


Der eine mag das übertrieben finden (mir persönlich wäre die Zeit zu schade), der andere schüttelt zugleich den Kopf über Leute, die sich bewusst für eine Instanz anmelden, nur um nach Invite erstmal was anderes zu machen - und das nicht mal ansagen. Wozu dann die Anmeldung? "Hauptsache ich bin erstmal drin"? Solche Leute stellen bei einem Ampelrückstau auch die Kreuzung zu, aus der Seitenstraße könnte ja einer vor mir reinflutschen. "Hauptsache ich bin vor dem". Muss doch nicht sein.

anmelden --> afk gehen --> anmelden --> invite --> verzögerungsfrei loslegen

Letztens auch so einen Fall. Wir haben grad die erste Trashgruppe gemacht, da schreibt der Heiler dass er dringend kacken muss und 2 Minuten afk ist. Warum hat er sich angemeldet? Flitzekacke? Das kündigt sich doch im Regelfall rechtzeitig an, so dass man vor Anmeldung geschweige denn Invite noch fix einen abseilen kann.

anmelden --> kacken --> anmelden --> invite --> verzögerungsfrei und ohne braune Streifen in der Buchse loslegen



Littletall schrieb:


> mein Verlobter als Katze (mit Gammelschaden, da noch kein gutes EQ)


Das ist mir grad noch ins Auge gesprungen. Dein Verlobter sollte hier noch etwas an der Spielweise drehen, denn auch mit niedrigem Equip ist eine Katze derzeit in der Lage, ordentlichen Schaden zu fahren. Vergleich von meinem Feral als ich ihn gelevelt hatte (ich weiß wie das klingen mag, aber es ist nur mal zur Orientierung und ich erinnere mich grad dran, auch wenns paar Monate her ist): Steinerner Kern normal, er war Level 81 oder 82, hatte teilweise noch 70er PvP-Equip und wenige Cata-Questitems auf so Stufe 289, 2. Boss... 11k Durchschnitts-Schaden und weit vorm Rest. Obwohl der Drache in die Luft geht zwischendurch. Auf 85 und mit Ausrüstungsstufe 333+ ist der Schaden dann also mehr als nur gut, schaut da noch mal. Wichtig ist, dass er nach Möglichkeit immer hinter dem Gegner steht, damit er Schreddern kann. NICHT Zerfleischen spammen!!! Machen leider viele Ferals, Schreddern macht auf blutenden Zielen mindestens doppelt soviel Schaden. Fließender Tod (umgeschmiedet auf Mastery) + der 2er T11 sind Pflicht sobald man 85 ist, alles andere für Marken *kann warten*!

Katze erfordert viel Bewegung und Positionierung, was aber mit absolut konkurrenzfähigen Schadenszahlen belohnt wird.


----------



## Littletall (7. November 2011)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Das ist mir grad noch ins Auge gesprungen. Dein Verlobter sollte hier noch etwas an der Spielweise drehen, denn auch mit niedrigem Equip ist eine Katze derzeit in der Lage, ordentlichen Schaden zu fahren. Vergleich von meinem Feral als ich ihn gelevelt hatte (ich weiß wie das klingen mag, aber es ist nur mal zur Orientierung und ich erinnere mich grad dran, auch wenns paar Monate her ist): Steinerner Kern normal, er war Level 81 oder 82, hatte teilweise noch 70er PvP-Equip und wenige Cata-Questitems auf so Stufe 289, 2. Boss... 11k Durchschnitts-Schaden und weit vorm Rest. Obwohl der Drache in die Luft geht zwischendurch. Auf 85 und mit Ausrüstungsstufe 333+ ist der Schaden dann also mehr als nur gut, schaut da noch mal. Wichtig ist, dass er nach Möglichkeit immer hinter dem Gegner steht, damit er Schreddern kann. NICHT Zerfleischen spammen!!! Machen leider viele Ferals, Schreddern macht auf blutenden Zielen mindestens doppelt soviel Schaden. Fließender Tod (umgeschmiedet auf Mastery) + der 2er T11 sind Pflicht sobald man 85 ist, alles andere für Marken *kann warten*!
> 
> Katze erfordert viel Bewegung und Positionierung, was aber mit absolut konkurrenzfähigen Schadenszahlen belohnt wird.



Ja, ich hab ihm auch gesagt, dass er einen Guide lesen soll. Ich hab letztens mal einen gelesen und da stand, dass Katze sehr blutungsabhängig ist und er hat gemeint, dass er seine Blutungen eher vernachlässigt.

Die Katze ist aber sowieso nur 2nd Skill, bis er genug EQ hat, um mit dem Druiden ordentlich heilen zu können.


----------



## Fremder123 (7. November 2011)

Littletall schrieb:


> Ja, ich hab ihm auch gesagt, dass er einen Guide lesen soll. Ich hab letztens mal einen gelesen und da stand, dass Katze sehr blutungsabhängig ist und er hat gemeint, dass er seine Blutungen eher vernachlässigt.
> 
> Die Katze ist aber sowieso nur 2nd Skill, bis er genug EQ hat, um mit dem Druiden ordentlich heilen zu können.


Mag sein, das ist ja aber kein Grund nicht "ordentlich" zu spielen. Schließlich sind noch 4 andere Leute da, denen eventuell der Spaß vergeht wenn sie nach dem 4. Wipe mangels Schaden wieder in die Instanz laufen müssen (Karsh Stahlbieger z.B.). Wenn er die Blutungen vernachlässigen will sollte er nicht ausgerechnet den Feraldruiden spielen... DIE Blutungs-Skillung schlechthin. Keine andere Spielweise macht so hohen Blutungs-Schaden, dagegen sind die Blutungen von Schurken und Krieger schlechte Witze.

Und es ist ja auch gar nicht so schwer:

- Krallenhieb immer am laufen halten
- Zerfetzen mit 5 CP am laufen halten
- ab 25% Zerfetzen dank Wilder Biss automatisch auffrischen

Hat man sich da reingefuchst - was nicht allzu lange dauert - reagiert man wie von selbst. Mit Cata spielt sich der Feral wunderbar rund und es ist eine Freude, seine Möglichkeiten auszureizen. Zudem hat man stets direkten Einfluss auf alle Fähigkeiten und ist nicht auf Proccs angewiesen wie etwa der Retri. Ein Addon wie Classtimer ist von Vorteil, um die Laufzeiten gut im Blick zu haben. Lasst euch gesagt sein: Wenn er nur zerfleischt/ schreddert und die Combopunkte immer für Wilder Biss raushaut, ist der "Gammelschaden" wirklich kein Wunder.


----------



## Terrascream (7. November 2011)

Meine Geschichten enden in der Regel mit einem " Ihr wurdet aus der Gruppe entfernt"... , nein nein ich flame nicht oder mache andere Dummheiten obwohl ich als Jäger dazu prädestiniert bin.

Ein paar kleine Beispiele... war letztes Wochenende, relativ spät Abends.
Frisch 85 melde ich mich für eine heroische Instanz (Za/zg) -juhu es wurde ZG, es fängt damit an das die meisten bei ZG schon arg mies gelaunt sind 
Es fing damit an das wir einen totalen Flamer( Schattenpriester) in der Gruppe hatten, der mich als gimp etc beschimpfte weil ich weder gesockelt noch verzaubert war. - Wozu soll ich 353 GEar sockeln/verzaubern, wenn ich doch morgen ein anderes habe?

Wie auch immer er blubberte noch 5 Minuten lang etwas von Progamern holen aus ihrem Char zu jedem Zeitpunkt das Maximum raus. ( Er zählte sich wohl zu so einem)
Ich antwortete ihm das ich gar nicht diesen Anspruch habe, naja...blubb bla die ersten paar Bosse und Trashmobs gelegt.

Ich öffne mal Recount um zu sehen wie viel unser Progamer fährt.

Und nein was jetzt kommt ist keine selbstprofilierung, der kleine Hunter ( ich ) stand ganz oben mit 16k Dps darauf folgte ein anderer DD mit 14k der Tank mit 12k und unser Progamer mit 5(!)k.

Ich gab im Gruppenchat ein leicht sarkastischen Satz ab und naja was folgte "Ihr wurdet aus der Gruppe entfernt".

Ich dachte mir: Mh was solls" & fing an meine TB Daylies zu machen... auf einmal flüstert mich ein lvl 1 Char und flamed mich tierisch zu. ( Der S-Priest...)



Juhu, ich liebe Randomgruppen <3


----------



## Doofkatze (7. November 2011)

War gestern mit meinem DK-Tank und unserem 332 (bis auf Ruf-VZs verzaubert und gesockelt) Heilerschamanen unterwegs. Es war die erste heroische Instanz und es kam, wie es kommen musste: Grim Batol hc.

Mit viel CC kämpften wir uns von Boss zu Boss, schafften, wenn auch knapp (mit 2 Toten) den vorletzten Boss. Beim Endboss schließlich benötigte es 3 Versuche.

Der Jäger hatte 348er Equipment und fuhr ganze 5-6k DPS, der Paladin hatte 331er Equipment und fuhr immerhin 8k DPS, einer unserer Gildenhexer spielte diesen das erste Mal seit knapp 4 Monaten (anders als der arbeitslose Krieger von ihm (nach erreichen der Maximalstufe nie mehr angefasst worden)), auch er kam kaum auf 10k beim Endboss, erstaunlicherweise 14k beim General.

Insgesamt lief es recht gut. Wir hatten alles überstanden, auch wenn die Bosskämpfe so manche Opfer forderten, z. B. der Jäger, der mir mehrfach sagte, das er die Bosse kennt und dennoch beim General 4 x vom Blitz getroffen wurde. Beim Schmiedemeister liefen ebenso 2 Leute weg von der Flamme, die aber irgendwie schneller war.

Den Endboss hatte ich deshalb nochmal ausführlich erklärt, auch wenn der Paladin noch vorher seine Minierklärung gab "ins Auge des Orkans laufen, Adds, die vom Eingang kommen töten", es gab keine Rückfragen, alle hatten es wirklich verstanden.

Im ersten Versuch stand ausgerechnet unser Hexer mit dem Paladin zusammen leicht außerhalb des Orkans (direkt am Rand) und kam nicht mehr rechtzeitig rein, nachdem es schon 3 mal super funktioniert hatte und der Schaden minimal ausreichend war.

Im zweiten Versuch kam das Add auf "unserer" Seite durch, ich slowte immer beide Adds mit Eisketten und half dann beim Hexer aus, allerdings konnte es die Eier öffnen, was für den kleinen Schamanen einfach noch nicht heilbar ist.

Im dritten Versuch passte ich schließlich Heldentum auf den Start an, machte glücklicherweise noch gezielter Schaden auf unser Add (Eiskette, Todesstoß, Eiskette auf das andere) und es ging auf.

Knappe Kiste...


----------



## Tomratz (7. November 2011)

Terrascream schrieb:


> Meine Geschichten enden in der Regel mit einem " Ihr wurdet aus der Gruppe entfernt"... , nein nein ich flame nicht oder mache andere Dummheiten obwohl ich als Jäger dazu prädestiniert bin.
> 
> Ein paar kleine Beispiele... war letztes Wochenende, relativ spät Abends.
> Frisch 85 melde ich mich für eine heroische Instanz (Za/zg) -juhu es wurde ZG, es fängt damit an das die meisten bei ZG schon arg mies gelaunt sind
> ...




So so, du meldest dich "frisch 85 geworden" gleich für ne zulinstanz an.

Erzähl deine Märchen jemand anderem.


----------



## Terrascream (7. November 2011)

Tomratz schrieb:


> So so, du meldest dich "frisch 85 geworden" gleich für ne zulinstanz an.
> 
> Erzähl deine Märchen jemand anderem.


 Für mich ist frisch 85 1-2 Tage 

Wenn der werte Herr mir nicht glaubt:
http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/character/aegwynn/Nimpalas/achievement#168:15067

29.10. so gegen 23 Uhr 85 geworden, und am 31.10. Zg abgeschlossen


----------



## Désann (7. November 2011)

War mal wieder in einer normalen HC(Vortex) unterwegs mit meinen Holy Priest. Schau mir so die Grp an und seh das der Tank ein Warri komplett in PVP Montur dasteht. 3 min passiert nix bis er endlich ma sein gear wechselt und die Skillung. Natürlich nix gesockelt und keinerlei Vz.

Als ich mir dann sein Tank Eq ma anschaute stellte ich fest der rannte mit teils lvl 70er bt tank Eq rum. Als ich ihn darauf ansprach kamm die netten Worte mehr heilen und schnazue halten. Dachte mir Ok machste den Spaß mit, dazu war noch ein totaler noob Hunter bei der es geschaft hat weniger dps zu machen als der tolle Tank. 

Zum Glück war noch nen guter Mage und guter DK bei die das kompensiert haben. Es ging dann los und nach der ersten Trash Grp lag der Tank schon im dreck. Ich hatte Mühe ihn überhaupt auf 15% zu halten also musste ich Ihn mit Blitzheilung Overhealen sonst währe der sofort umgekippt.  

Natürlich war ich recht schnell oom aber was will man erwarten von nem Tank nur 150k life trozt Inni buff hat, kein Wunder. Seine Stats waren natürlich auch nicht grad die besten. Aggrohalten war auch nicht seine Stärke aber mit der Gear kein Wunder.
Zum glück war der Hunter nach mehrmaligen erklären in der Lage wenigstens nen cc zu nutzen was das Heilen aber nur minimal erleichterte. Irgendwie haben wir es dann zum ersten Boss geschafft.

Laut Recount starb der Tank bis dahin ganze 9 mal weil er einfach so pullte als hätte er 200k life und mehr und währe full FL Eq. Natürlich Ignorierte er auch meine Mana pausen was die anderen beiden DD´s natürlich auch irgendwann auf die Palme trieb.

Hab dann mit den beiden per privat chat klargemacht das wir den Tank wenn er nocheinmal so ein bock mist macht kicken. Und wir mussten natürlich nicht lange warten. Als wir am Boss standen den hunter kurz erklärt was er machen muss und go. 

Der Tank blieb natürlich Stur am Boss kleben. Ich war nach 30 Sekunden oom und Tank klatschte in den dreck. Habe dem Tank dann zu verstehen gegeben das es kein Sinn macht wenn er mit diesem Eq und dieser Einstellung die er an den Tag legt hier nix werden würde. 
Dann wieder die Worte Fresse halten heil lieber richtig. 

Darauf schalltete sich dann der Mage ein und Schrieb ein Text der für mich Episch erschien^^. Kann leider net mehr genau sagen was er alles schrieb aber glaube das kann sich jeder denken bei so einem Tank.
Als wir Ihn dann endlich los waren kamm ein Palatank der zwar auch nicht der best equipte Tank der Welt war aber er machte seine Arbeit Top und wir waren nach dem ersten Boss in weniger als 20 min durch. Der Weg zum ersten Boss mit den Warri betrug mehr als 30 Minuten.


----------



## Fremder123 (8. November 2011)

Désann schrieb:


> Als wir Ihn dann endlich los waren kamm ein Palatank der zwar auch nicht der best equipte Tank der Welt war


Wozu auch? Die Instanzen sind jetzt ein knappes Jahr alt und auf Itemlevel 333+ ausgelegt. Heutzutage erwartet man aber schon automatisch FL-Tanks in jeder Instanz... WotLK, ick hör Dir trapsen. Und 150k Leben, davon haben wir Anfang Cata nur träumen können und die Instanzen trotzdem absolviert. Da gabs noch nicht mal den HP-Buff, der wurde erst später reingepatcht. Also die Kuh ruhig auch mal im Dorf lassen.


----------



## Super PePe (8. November 2011)

kaerlon schrieb:


> Mir ist vor einigen Tagen auch ein komisches Erlebnis passiert
> 
> Ich hab mich für ne Inze angemeldet, reingekommen und bin dann kurz ne Minute (ohne was zu sagen) afk gewesen.
> 
> Dann komm ich wieder und die fangen einfach nicht an! Ich frag was denn los sei und bekomme die Antwort das sie erst warten bis ich die Gruppe verlasse oder sie würden 15 Minuten warten bis sie mich kicken könnten .... Ich finde dieses Verhalten total übertrieben und ehrlich gesagt auch asozial also lies ich mich auf deren Niveau herab und blieb die restlichen Minuten in der Gruppe um sie zu ärgern (: Und die haben wirklich nichts gemacht  Oh man, sowas kann einem auch nur in WoW passiern



Ticket und gut. Bloß nicht ausfallend werden.


----------



## J_0_T (8. November 2011)

Vor ein paar tagen ist mir wieder etwas geniales passiert. 

Muss vor 1-2 tagen gewesen sein und ZA

Die grp selbst habe ich nicht mehr im Kopf außer einem netten DK der mich nach dem ersten boss durchgehend anflamte. Obwohl... nach seinem ersten satz: "Mage du gehst mir auf dem sack... mach schaden du noob" hatte ich ihn eh auf igno. Keine ahnung was mich dan geritten hatte... vlt war ich an dem abend nicht so gut drauf das ich es darauf anlegte, aber ich leitete dann einen schönen wipe ein. Kann auch sein das es unbeabsichtigt war, aber hatte ne schöne nacht hinter mir und war müder als sonst ^^ Okay... nach ein paar sec war ich dann aus der grp raus... und ich habe da so eine kleine vorahnung wer diesen ausrutscher für seinen vorteil nutzen konnte. 

Egal... er steht ma auf igno und von seiner spielweise denke ich das er nicht soweit kommen wird^^


Gestern auf der anderen seite wieder ZA
Lief ganz gut bis zum ersten und zweiten boss. Dann added ein hunter ne pat die dazu führte das dir grp schnell im dreck lag... der hunter hat vorher schon die grp verlassen als er merkte das sein pet nen fan-club hatte.... dann infight hauten Tank und Heal ab... Netter weise kratzte die neuen 3 spieler mich und den schurken wieder vom boden und nach einem kurzen plausch gings weiter. 

Nun stellt sich mir wie immer die frage was die leuts dazu bewegt bei fehlern sofort abzuhauen? und warum tanks und heiler meinen das leaven ein volkssport ist.


----------



## Fremder123 (8. November 2011)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Nun stellt sich mir wie immer die frage was die leuts dazu bewegt bei fehlern sofort abzuhauen? und warum tanks und heiler meinen das leaven ein volkssport ist.


Flame inc. vielleicht?


----------



## SilentLightofTirion (8. November 2011)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Wozu auch? Die Instanzen sind jetzt ein knappes Jahr alt und auf Itemlevel 333+ ausgelegt. Heutzutage erwartet man aber schon automatisch FL-Tanks in jeder Instanz... WotLK, ick hör Dir trapsen. Und 150k Leben, davon haben wir Anfang Cata nur träumen können und die Instanzen trotzdem absolviert. Da gabs noch nicht mal den HP-Buff, der wurde erst später reingepatcht. Also die Kuh ruhig auch mal im Dorf lassen.



Wobei man dann aber auch CC nutzte. Ohne ging gar nix und trotzdem mussten viele Heiler nach fast jeder Gruppe was trinken.

Allerdings gibts mittlerweile schon Unterschiede, wo man nicht einfach sagen sollte, damals gings auch. Zum einen kann man mittlerweile für GP schön 359er Equip holen (damals halt nur 346) zum anderen kann man in den non-heros mittlerweile noch gut GP farmen (damals sogut wie damals) und sich so deutlich besser für Heros aufstellen ohne wirklichen Mehraufwand. Daher sollten man diese Umstände berücksichtigen. Als Tank bzw. Heiler würde bzw. tue ich auch mich an die Situationen anpassen und ersparen mir Stress in der Ini. Als DD gehts mal noch, weil ich noch 2 andere Kollegen habe, die mich ausgleichen können, als Tank oder Heiler bin ich alleine und wenn man dann wie oben beschrieben mit 70er PVP Sachen eine Cata Hero Ini tanken will, sag ich klipp und klar, das geht mal gar net.




So zu meiner Story von gestern.
War mit meinem Diszi gestern noch schnell ne Zul Ini für TP und GP um in die entsprechenden PVP Marken zu wandeln und vielleicht nach 20 Läufen in ZG mal die Schultern oder den Kopf zu bekommen . So was kommt, ZA (Ok, brauch ich nichts, aber vielleicht sind alle Leute mal einigermaßen qualifiziert und wir schaffen den TimeRun). *Bling* Tank verlässt die Gruppe. o.O. Naja 5min warten, neuer Tank. Zusammenstellung: Bärchen Tank, Katze, Hexer, Krieger und ich als Diszi (angelegter GS: 360). Geht also gut los und ich smite schön mit. DMG scheint schön zu passen und der Tank hat wohl auch Lust auf TR. 1. Boss liegt ohne wirkliche Probleme. Aufm Weg zum 2. pullt der Tank die erste 3er Gruppe und plötzlich bringt der Krieger die Patt an.... OK bissle stressig, nicht gewipt, nur der Krieger tot. So, danach die Mobs + 2. Boss ohne Probleme. Liegen gut in der Zeit. Aufm Weg zum 3., die ganzen Spähergruppen. Tank wollte an der ersten Gruppe rechts vorbei, pullt also die hinterm Eck, bringt die nach vorne und wir killen die. Dann aufm Weg zur nächste Gruppe, die mit den vielen Falken und dem Späher dahinter. Tank pullt die, ich schau mit auf den Späher, der holt aber Patt und der Krieger pullt noch die Gruppe dazu von hinten, die wir stehen haben lassen.... Konnte zwar lange gegenheilen, sodass auch noch einige MObs lagen, aber am ende waren der Flammenwirker + der Typ der die netten Debuffs verteilt + 10+ Mobs einfach zuviel und es gab nen Wipe. Tank meinte noch, wie gut ich das trotzdem gegengeheilt habe. Naja alle rein, Timerun war damit leider nimmer schaffbar. 3. Boss war dann nochmal heilintensiv und vorm Hexlord hat der Krieger nochmal die Pat hinter uns dazu geholt, aber lief dann alles ohne Wipe und Tote.
War zwar nen stressiger Run, aber denk mal, wir haben es trotzdem recht gut gelöst, auch wenn ich glaube, dass der Krieger da zum ersten mal drin war und nichts gesagt hatte...


----------



## Snee (8. November 2011)

Wollte gestern als Heiler mit nem Tank-Kollegen inkl TS Punkte durch Inis sammeln. Da man in den Zulinis die aberwitzigsten Dinge erlebt, haben wir und bewusst für ne schnelle und entspannte NonZulHero Ini angemeldet. Natürlich kommt in so einem Fall immer das was kommen musste: Todesmine. Die Stimmung im TS direkt drei Etagen gen Keller gerutscht. Nicht lang schnacken... los gehts... mhhh... keine Mobs am Anfang...? Ah ok, erster Boss liegt schon. Weiter zum 2ten... kann ja doch ne flotte Ini werden... der Schnitter... Frage von mir an den Krieger-DD, ob er bitte den Schnitter bedienen könnte. Schweigen... Krieger mit selber Frage direkt angeflüstert...Schweigen.... Krieger namentlich mit Captain Capslock und seiner Crew angeschrieben... Antwort: kenn ich nicht. Der Mage aus der Gruppe hat darauf hin nen Tobsuchtsanfall bekommen und erstmal alles und jeden wild angeflamed ;-) Die Laune von mir und meinem Tankkollegen war nun schon auf dem Tiefpunkt angekommen. Schitter hat dann leider ein bissl länger gedauert und wir haben nach Beendigung die Gruppe verlassen. 
@J_O_T: Tank und Heiler haben die Gruppe nicht aus Volkssport verlassen, sondern weil das Spiel Spaß machen soll. Es hat uns keinen Spaß gemacht - ergo sind wir raus. 

Nun standen wir also beide in SW... ohne wirklichen Punktgewinn... also nochmal neu anmelden. Neue Ini neues Glück...? Aber halt, da war ja was. Lieber nicht anmelden, sonst landen wir bei unserem Glück direkt wieder in der Mine des Todes. Trotz der üblichen Vorurteile also angemeldet für ne Zul-Ini. Zul Aman ploppt auf und wir finden uns vor dem ersten Boss. Ist ja irgendwie kein gutes Zeichen ;-) Kurzer Check der Mitstreiter: ein FL-Dudu, ein PSA/BDZ-Mage und ein PVP-Retri. Wird schon schief gehen. Ging es leider auch... Boss lag zwar, aber schön und schnell ist was anderes. Tonfall im Chat wurde durch den toten PVP-Retri auch nicht gerade spaßig. Aber egal... Punkte sind das Ziel... Auf dem Weg runter und hinüber zur nächsten Mobgruppe schaffte es dann der Retri die Pat zu pullen. Da ich durch rezzen den Anschluss an den Tank verloren hatte, konnte ich es noch ausm Augenwinkel sehen... Und was macht dieser Horst dann allen ernstes?!? Rennt mit der Pat am Hintern brav in meine Richtung. Ich flitze wie ein Wiesel durch die Wallachei Richtung Ausgang.... der Retri mit der Pat im Schlepptau hinterher. Vor lauter hektik bleib ich natürlich an nem blöden Felsen hägen. Retri läuft mit den letzten Lebenspunkte zu mir hin um dann die Mobgruppe an mich weiterzugeben. Ergebnis: Hallo Geistheiler!. Die Laune vom Tank und mir hatte nun den Keller weit durchschlagen und war bereits auf dem Weg zum Mittelpunkt der Erde. Nach dem ich reingelaufen bin und wieder beim Tank und den 2 DDs stehe flamed plötzlich der tote Retri im Chat, warum ich ihn nicht rezzen und dass ich ihn gefälligst mal heilen sollte... 

Mit einem Hinweis auf den geringen Laufweg (er ist genau wie ich kurz vorm Ini-Eingang erlegt worden) und seiner Heldenhaften Pat-Performance hab ich Ihn gebeten, dass er wie ich es auch musste, einfach selber in die Ini laufen soll. Sowohl mein Tank-Kollege als auch ich haben die Ini verlassen.
@J_O_T: Tank und Heiler haben die Gruppe nicht aus Volkssport verlassen, sondern weil das Spiel Spaß machen soll. Es hat uns keinen Spaß gemacht - ergo sind wir raus.


----------



## TheGui (8. November 2011)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Nun stellt sich mir wie immer die frage was die leuts dazu bewegt bei fehlern sofort abzuhauen? und warum tanks und heiler meinen das leaven ein volkssport ist.



-weil sie keine Kritik vertragen können und keine lust haben zu lesen das sie scheiße sind!

-Tank/Heiler: weil sie es sich leisten können! Haben danach eh wieder nen instand invite und wenn sie glauben die Gruppe ist so scheiße das es länger dauert als ne neue instanz lohnt es sich sogar!

-Tank/Heiler: verlässt eines von beiden, meint der andere auch gehen zu müssen... könnte ja dauern bis Ersatz ran kommt!


*Am Ende ist es entweder eine Kosten/Nutzen Rechnung oder einfach das ausweichen von von Flames...*


----------



## Littletall (8. November 2011)

Mein Verlobter und ich haben als Tank-Heiler-Kombo genau einmal eine Inze verlassen. Das war in HDU Hero und der Frost DK hat so derbe Aggro gezogen, das war a) untankbar (damals war sein Tank-EQ noch frisch) und b) der Typ lag schneller im Dreck, als ich Blitzheilung sagen konnte.
Als dieser Frost DK dann noch übelst geflamt hat, haben wir die Gruppe allein gelassen. Für die anderen beiden DD hat es mir ja leid getan...Kickvote wär möglich gewesen, ja...nach ner viertelstunde. Der Kerl hat mich schon nach 5 Sekunden zur Weißglut gebracht.

Zu Random-Gruppen:

Gestern durfte mein Schurkilein das erstemal in die Zandalaris. ZG kam und es lief weder gut noch schlecht, das bemerkenswerte war...
Wir waren von Anfang bis Ende die selbe Gruppe! Dass ich das noch erleben durfte.


----------



## Fremder123 (8. November 2011)

Littletall schrieb:


> Mein Verlobter und ich haben als Tank-Heiler-Kombo genau einmal eine Inze verlassen.


Es steht ja auch nicht unter Strafe und manchmal ist es gar der einzige Ausweg.

Letztens mit meiner kleinen Heilschamanin für Zul angemeldet. Es kam ZA, der 2. Boss lag bereits und es ging Richtung Falkenboss durch die Späher-Gruppen. Mir schwant immer Böses bei "Mittendrin-Invites" und ich wurde nicht enttäuscht. Zum einen fraß der Tank wie irre Schaden, was ich aber noch sportlich als Herausforderung sah. Allerdings wurde sämtliches CC gebrochen (ich froschte zwischen dem Powerheilen wie ein Held) und jeder Flammenwirker kam frei zum casten, zusätzlich noch Späher übersehen und bis zur vorletzten Mobgruppe vor dem Falkenboss lagen wir deswegen 3mal (!) im Dreck. Ok, tief durchatmen und tapfer weiter. Wir stehen vor der Gruppe, ich taste mich rechts vorbei und frosche den einen Flammenwirker. Der Tank stürmt daraufhin in die Gruppe und der andere Flammenwirker haut uns schon mal guten AoE um die Ohren. Als dann noch mein Frosch (und der hält schon einiges aus bis er gebrochen wird) aus dem CC geholt wurde und ebenfalls fröhlich castend der Gruppe den 4. Wipe vor Augen führte, ging ich noch infight aus der Gruppe. Ich war OHNE einen einzigen Boss gesehen zu haben auf unter 80% Rüstung und mit 40 Gold Reppkosten dabei.

Normalerweise beißt man sich durch, aber es gibt auch Momente, da ist es zum eigenen Seelenheil besser, sich zurückzuziehen und einen neuen Anlauf zu starten.


----------



## Terrorzapfen (8. November 2011)

Ich machs mal anders, ich schreibe von meinem schönen fail heute:

Aktuell level ich einen Nachtelfen-Druiden mit Tank/Heal-Skillung hoch. Da ich doppeltes Equip benötige mach ich sehr viele Inis. Mit lvl 67 sind jetzt die Settekhallen usw dran und ich tanke und heile abwechselnd, ist einfach spassiger. Ini 1 als Tank beendet, gleich wieder als Heal angemeldet und instant invite. Dem Tank direkt zugeflüstert, er kann ruhig ein paar Mobs mehr holen, ich steck das locker weg.
Der Krieger jumpt direkt los, rennt durch 10 Mobs durch, will sich positionieren und ..... ist down.
Während der Krieger lostrabte fragte ich mich, wo zum Geier meine Healium-Leiste mit den Heilbuffs ist. Danach fiel mein Blick auf den angelegten Heilerstab und ich denk "das passt doch"? Aber nach dem direkt anschließenden Gesamtwipe habe ich festgestellt, dass ich in der Hektik des prompten 2. Ini-Invites zwar den Heal-Stab angelegt habe, aber weder die anderen Klamotten gewechselt, noch umgespecct hatte.

Jaaaaa, erst einen auf dicke Backen machen und direkt danach wipe verursacht. Hab mich erst mal dicke bei der Gruppe entschuldigt.


----------



## J_0_T (8. November 2011)

Snee schrieb:


> Wollte gestern als Heiler mit nem Tank-Kollegen inkl TS Punkte durch Inis sammeln. Da man in den Zulinis die aberwitzigsten Dinge erlebt, haben wir und bewusst für ne schnelle und entspannte NonZulHero Ini angemeldet. Natürlich kommt in so einem Fall immer das was kommen musste: Todesmine. Die Stimmung im TS direkt drei Etagen gen Keller gerutscht. Nicht lang schnacken... los gehts... mhhh... keine Mobs am Anfang...? Ah ok, erster Boss liegt schon. Weiter zum 2ten... kann ja doch ne flotte Ini werden... der Schnitter... Frage von mir an den Krieger-DD, ob er bitte den Schnitter bedienen könnte. Schweigen... Krieger mit selber Frage direkt angeflüstert...Schweigen.... Krieger namentlich mit Captain Capslock und seiner Crew angeschrieben... Antwort: kenn ich nicht. Der Mage aus der Gruppe hat darauf hin nen Tobsuchtsanfall bekommen und erstmal alles und jeden wild angeflamed ;-) Die Laune von mir und meinem Tankkollegen war nun schon auf dem Tiefpunkt angekommen. Schitter hat dann leider ein bissl länger gedauert und wir haben nach Beendigung die Gruppe verlassen.
> @J_O_T: Tank und Heiler haben die Gruppe nicht aus Volkssport verlassen, sondern weil das Spiel Spaß machen soll. Es hat uns keinen Spaß gemacht - ergo sind wir raus.
> 
> Nun standen wir also beide in SW... ohne wirklichen Punktgewinn... also nochmal neu anmelden. Neue Ini neues Glück...? Aber halt, da war ja was. Lieber nicht anmelden, sonst landen wir bei unserem Glück direkt wieder in der Mine des Todes. Trotz der üblichen Vorurteile also angemeldet für ne Zul-Ini. Zul Aman ploppt auf und wir finden uns vor dem ersten Boss. Ist ja irgendwie kein gutes Zeichen ;-) Kurzer Check der Mitstreiter: ein FL-Dudu, ein PSA/BDZ-Mage und ein PVP-Retri. Wird schon schief gehen. Ging es leider auch... Boss lag zwar, aber schön und schnell ist was anderes. Tonfall im Chat wurde durch den toten PVP-Retri auch nicht gerade spaßig. Aber egal... Punkte sind das Ziel... Auf dem Weg runter und hinüber zur nächsten Mobgruppe schaffte es dann der Retri die Pat zu pullen. Da ich durch rezzen den Anschluss an den Tank verloren hatte, konnte ich es noch ausm Augenwinkel sehen... Und was macht dieser Horst dann allen ernstes?!? Rennt mit der Pat am Hintern brav in meine Richtung. Ich flitze wie ein Wiesel durch die Wallachei Richtung Ausgang.... der Retri mit der Pat im Schlepptau hinterher. Vor lauter hektik bleib ich natürlich an nem blöden Felsen hägen. Retri läuft mit den letzten Lebenspunkte zu mir hin um dann die Mobgruppe an mich weiterzugeben. Ergebnis: Hallo Geistheiler!. Die Laune vom Tank und mir hatte nun den Keller weit durchschlagen und war bereits auf dem Weg zum Mittelpunkt der Erde. Nach dem ich reingelaufen bin und wieder beim Tank und den 2 DDs stehe flamed plötzlich der tote Retri im Chat, warum ich ihn nicht rezzen und dass ich ihn gefälligst mal heilen sollte...
> ...




Das verstehe ich... was ich nur nicht verstehe ist das die situation eigendlich ganz gut lag bei uns... 2 Gegner... einer von denen war schnell down bevor es mich zu boden riss. Es stand nur noch ein Auchon (oder wie das biest sich nennt) und dann leaven se... das resultat... der letzte troll fiel auch aber danach auch der volstrecker der unter der last von dots das zeitlich segnete^^

Bei viele scheint es aber mode zu sein abzuhauen wenn ggf 1% loose bevor steht


----------



## daturah (8. November 2011)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Normalerweise beißt man sich durch, aber es gibt auch Momente, da ist es zum eigenen Seelenheil besser, sich zurückzuziehen und einen neuen Anlauf zu starten.



genau!
ich erwischte letztens ne gruppe in ZA. stehen direkt vor dem falkenboss.
"oha"
ich begrüße, der tank pullt sofort & die DD gehen ans werk. nach ca. 2 min wundert mich die länge des life-balkens vom boss. noch satte 50% auf der uhr. der beste DD stand mit mächtigen 5 k da, nur 3k hinter dem tank.
ich ziehe use effekt vom kern-trinket und den geist, damit mein mana reicht. der 1. melee fällt, weil es ihm wohl zu schwierig ist, mal aus dem breath zu gehen und melee nummer 2 folgt seinem beispiel. 
nun folgendes: der caster fängt mitten im kampf an, beide zu flamen und stirbt ebenfalls im flammenwerfer. <3
noch 30% boss life. tank und ich stehen allein da, zergen den boss runter, während sich die DD flamen. boss liegt, tank verlässt instant die instanz. DD flamen diesen dreisten gimp-tank und schleimen mich voll, wie gut doch mein heal war. 
ich weise sie darauf hin, dass ihr schaden (rein zahlentechnisch) ins letzte add-on gehört und bekomme vom caster nen "/spit".
ein melee fragt mich: "warum labast du uns vol?".
ich wünsche ihnen noch viel glück und verabschiede mich.
nun hätte ich natürlich weitermachen können und irgendwie hätten wir es vielleicht geschafft. doch sind die zeiten vorbei, in denen ich mit leuchtenden augen durch 5er instanzen laufe & mich freue, wie hübsch doch alles ist.
die meisten nutzen den DF um punkte für ihre twinks zu farmen und wollen da schnell durch, weil das 100. mal zul gurub dann doch nicht mehr so innovativ und unterhaltsam wirkt. 
wenn man dann ne bremse in der gruppe hat: sei es nen lahmer DD (oder auch mal drei ); nen heiler, der nicht in der lage ist, seine augen auf n paar balken zu richten; oder herr gemüse-gear tank ( der nach dem questen im schattenhochland fein 85 geworden ist, mal kurz ins ah guckt (um sich n paar rnd sachen zu kaufen), noch schnell nen guide liest und dann die halbe instanz pullt...

ja dann macht es auf einmal sinn, dass leute auch mal ne gruppe verlassen.
natürlich kann das auch andere gründe haben (wie z.B. "mom plx!!! meine omma iz grad ausm rollstuhl gefallen!!!!!!!") ABER ICH denke, dass viele "leaver" einfach mit der leistung der gruppe nicht zufrieden sind.


----------



## Andhun (8. November 2011)

Ich verfolge als stiller Beobachter dem Thread seit er existiert mit Interesse und dem einen oder anderen Schmunzeln und ich hab da ne kleine Episode meines eigenen, bisher größten Fails.

Ich hab mich mit meiner Gildenchefin in die Randomsuche begeben, um ihr mit ihrem Schami-Twink ein bisschen zu helfen, Marken zu farmen und Rüssi zu sammeln. Es hat auch gar nicht so lange gedauert, da ploppte das Fenster auf: Thron der Gezeiten. Ich kann mich leider nur noch daran erinnern, dass unser Tank eine "nette" Paladina war. Sie hat sich von anfang an durch ihren militärischen Befehlston hervorgetan. In der Gruppe flogen die Whispers nur so hin und her, ein wilder Meinungsaustausch über unsere Tankin. Irgendwann kommen wir in einen Raum, wo das CCn unerlässlig ist. Da ich die Ini in- und auswendig kenne setze ich als Jägerlein fleißig meine Eisfalle ohne Aufforderung. Danach kommen dann lustigerweise die Markierungen von der Tankin. Logischerweise war das blaue Viereck nicht bei der Eisfalle. Die Tankin meinte dann "Die CCs kommen dahin, wo ich sage!" Da ist mir dann dummerweise die Hutschnur geplatzt und ich konnte den Satz: "Jawohl, mein F*hrer" nicht lassen. Hätte ich nicht tun sollen, denn keine 10 Minuten später schreibt mich nen Blizzard-GM an mit der Verkündung, ich sei für 24 Std. gesperrt wegen nationalistischer Sprache. Wir haben es dann noch hinbekommen, als kleine Rache die Tankin aus der Gruppe zu kicken, bevor ich off musste und erst mal nicht mehr spielen durfte.

Moral von der Geschichte? Entweder Fresse halten oder gleich kicken ^^


----------



## Fremder123 (8. November 2011)

Andhun schrieb:


> "Die CCs kommen dahin, wo ich sage!" Da ist mir dann dummerweise die Hutschnur geplatzt und ich konnte den Satz: "Jawohl, mein F*hrer" nicht lassen. Hätte ich nicht tun sollen, denn keine 10 Minuten später schreibt mich nen Blizzard-GM an mit der Verkündung, ich sei für 24 Std. gesperrt wegen nationalistischer Sprache. Wir haben es dann noch hinbekommen, als kleine Rache die Tankin aus der Gruppe zu kicken, bevor ich off musste und erst mal nicht mehr spielen durfte.
> 
> Moral von der Geschichte? Entweder Fresse halten oder gleich kicken ^^


Find ich gut und kann so auch jedem passieren. Ist wie mancher 20jährige Uffz beim Bund... im richtigen Leben nix geworden, aber dort das große M**l.^^


----------



## odinxd (8. November 2011)

Andhun schrieb:


> ..."Jawohl, mein F*hrer" nicht lassen. Hätte ich nicht tun sollen, denn keine 10 Minuten später schreibt mich nen Blizzard-GM an mit der Verkündung, ich sei für 24 Std. gesperrt wegen nationalistischer Sprache. Wir haben es dann noch hinbekommen, als kleine Rache die Tankin aus der Gruppe zu kicken, bevor ich off musste und erst mal nicht mehr spielen durfte...



Meiner Meinung nach total übertrieben vom GM. In der Situation war es doch eindeutig lustig, aber man muss ja fast aufpassen das man nicht ausversehen mal das Wort Gruppenführer benutzt,

weil nen paar Warmduscher sich sofort mega aufn Schlips getreten fühlen und sofort: "Mimimi du Nazi" *Bann*

Einfach albern^^

Könnte mir nen blöden Spruch bei so einem Tank auch nicht verkneifen denke ich^^


----------



## Doofkatze (8. November 2011)

Ein Tank schrieb, vor Zanzil (ZG) stehend: "und dann den da links"

Ich schrieb: "bitte schreibe das nochmal in ganzen deutschen Sätzen."

Tank: "halts Maul, ich rede nicht mit dir!"

...wusste ich das auch schonmal wieder...Das ich schließlich gekonnt ignoriert wurde, weil der gleiche Tank den Endboss noch vor der Pantherlady töten wollte und wir dennoch erst 2 Minuten vor dem Endboss standen, der nicht aktiv war, das wir vorher schon bei Zanzil gestorben sind, weil der Tank die Farbe rot so toll fand, das ers auch ohne Untote nutzte und auch als Grün kam, das ich alleine den Berserker angreifen und einfrieren durfte...lassen wir mal alles dahingestellt...


----------



## Shalura (8. November 2011)

Ich hatte grad mal wieder mein "Ah, jetzt, ja" Erlebnis...

Den DK Tank eben über TB gejagt, weil mir noch Ruf und Marken für den Spiegel fehlen, anschliessend Geschmolzene Front Daylies. Dabei fiel mir ein kleiner Gnomenmagier auf, der sich bei den Geschmolzenen Riesen etwas vertan hatte. Jetzt denk ich mir: Ok, keiner da ausser uns, hilfst ihm eben. War aber bissl viel, was er mit Blizzard gepullt hatte und bevor ich nun das zeitliche segnete, zog ich die Ghularmee.Die Riesen und etliche Elementare lagen fix im dreck, der Mage hatte grad noch popelige 3% Leben, ich ca. 26%. Ein Danke hätt ich ja erwartet, aber was macht der werte Mage? Flüstert mich an, was der Scheiss sollte, warum ich mich einmische, er hätte das allein gekonnt, ich Gimp blablubb. Ich schreib zurück, daß er ohne meine Hilfe verreckt wäre, da er jetzt auch nur fast tot da steht und ich nur nett sein wollte. Flamewelle kam zurück, ich porte mich nach SW und logge auf den Pala für ne Hero in der Hoffnung, noch ne Kugel zu kriegen.

Es kommt ZA, schon zu BC eine der für mich persönlich schönsten Ini´s. Kurz in Gruppe geschaut, ok, Heiler hat umgespecct und tankt Mana, seh n fast toten. Es war mein  Freund, der Magier von grad...Nix anmerken lassen und gefragt, ob er nicht reggen will, damits losgehen kann. Ich solle ihn in Ruhe lassen, der Heiler kann das ja wohl heilen. Bevor ich abschicken konnte, was ich davon halte, schreibt der Heiler: Während eines Kampfes bin ich gerne bereit, jeden zu heilen. Ausserhalb kann bitte jeder Kekse oder sonstwas essen oder Verbände nutzen, um volles Leben zu bekommen. Er hat sein eigenes trinken verbraucht und heilt den Magier wegen seiner Einstellung jetzt nicht. 
Was der mage daraufhin vom Stapel liess, spottet jeder Beschreibung. Was der Heiler jetzt seiner Meinung nach sei war mir jedenfalls ein Ticket wegen Beleidigung wert. Dann kam der Spruch, daß wohl nur Idioten unterwegs seien, er hatte grad bei den Daylies schon n "Obergimpigen verf...en DK, der meinte ihm mit der Ghularmee imponieren zu müssen und auf die Eier zu gehen. Ich hab ihn dann im Gruppenchat drüber aufgeklärt, daß ich das war und er gefälligst solche Ansagen zu unterlassen hat, da ich ihm ja schliesslich seinen Gnomenhintern retten wollte.
Seine kläglichen Versuche, miese Stimmung zu verbreiten, gepaart mit Equipflames (Bist eh n naptank,der keinen Skill hat, man sockelt Ausdauer, schmiedet keine Trefferwertung aufs EQ und und und) führten dazu, daß der anwesende Hexer und Druide ihn fragten, ob er denn einen so kleinen hätte oder ob er einfach nur vergessen hat, seine Dosis Retalin zu sich zu nehmen.
Interessanterweise gestanden ihm 4 Leute, daß sie ein Ticket gegen ihn eröffnet hatten 
Er wollte natürlich noch cool sein und das Tor öffnen, aber selbst zum schlagen des Gongs war er zu unfähig.
Er portete sich dann weg und kurz drauf meldete sich mein Gildenmeister, ein Magier würde sich über mich und meine Unfähigkeit auslassen. Ich habs kurz aufgeklärt und ihm gesagt, er soll nicht reagieren; er höre nicht auf mich und hatte den Mage fast 45 Minuten an der Backe.
Nach 15 minuten konnten wir kicken, wünschten dem Magier noch viel Spaß in der Wartezeit  und es kam eine Jägerin  in die Gruppe. Ini lief gut, aber nicht gut genug. Timerun wieder mal um knapp 30 Sekunden nicht geschafft, obwohl ich die Luchsgruppen vor Halazzi schon alle 3 gezogen hab. Naja, irgendwann in diesem Leben werd ich mal ne Gruppe erwischen, die den TR schafft...

Sonntag abend einer Gruppe für FL angeschlossen. Es sollte von 21-23 Uhr gehen. Gruppe musste aufgestockt werden. Ich suchte fleissig mit und bekam ob meines gut gepfleten Equips die ehrenvolle Aufgabe, die Probanden zu inspizieren. Nun bin ich kein Freund von Gearscore, ebenso lassen mich Clearerfolge kalt und sowieso Ansagen in der Art: Mitm Main 3/7 Hero down. Ob jemand spielen kann sieht man eh erst auf dem Platz, was mich interessiert ist, ob das EQ bestmöglich VZ, gesockelt und umgeschmiedet ist. Ja, ich gestehe, ich gehöre zur alten Schule und schaue mir jedes Teil an.
 Es waren einige Twinkchars dabei, die wohl Droppech hatten oder sonstiges, nen Helm in 359 bekommt man nunmal immer noch nicht "mal eben". Musste dem ein oder anderen absagen, als ich teils grüne Zauberstäbe in Verbindung mit nem 300er Helm, 277er ICC Offhand oder so Scherze sehen musste. Druiden ohne Relikt,Heilpalas mit nem Tankschild (333), Schurke mit 359/316er Waffenkombi, all das winkte ich ab. Grad der Schurke tat mir leid, da er mich noch fast ne Stunde genervt hat, wie toll er doch Schaden macht und 25k kein Thema seien.Ah und die Waffenvz waren Erdrutsch auf der 316er und Heilung auf der 359er....Ich hab ihm explizit gesagt, warum ich ihn so nicht in der Gruppe haben will, aber es schien, als sei er zutiefst in seiner Ehre gekränkt. FL sei ja schliesslich totgenerft.
Irgendwann, die Uhr zeigte 21:20 an, gings los.
 Daß die ID begonnen war, wurde angesagt. Im Vorfeld wurde im TS gefragt, wer denn Raidlead übernehmen könne. Da sich keiner meldete, sagte ich, ich habe zu BC und WotLK etliche Raids erfolgreich geleitet, in Cata bisher aber so gut wie nicht geraidet, könne aber die Leitung übernehmen, wenn sonst niemand kann/will.
Also bekam ich Lead und es ging los. Mein Mittank war ein Druide, ich liebe es einfach in der Kombo zu tanken.
Trash bis Rhyolith geklopft, Einteilung gemacht und los gehts. Nach 30 Sekunden wipe, Lord ist zur Lava gekommen, der eingeteilte DK bekam ihn nicht gedreht. Zweiter Try, lief nicht viel besser. Da Randomraid wollte ich auch nicht stundenlang Stimmung kaputtmachen, weiter Trash gelegt bis Shannox kam.
Einteilung ward gemacht und als er vorbeikam, wurd gepullt. Nun hatte ich mich selber zum Tanken von Wadenbeisser eingeteilt und hatte verpeilt, den in die Fallen zu ziehen, damit mein Debuff ausläuft.Verreckt, brezz, Spott. Augenkratzer tot, Wadenbeisser 89%, Shannox 92%, kurz drauf wipe. Zweiter try, Augenkratzer mit HT umbügeln sollts werden, einige haben die Fallen verpeilt und wipe. Der Dritte Try lief bedeutend besser. Pull, Augenkratzer fokussen und nach 60 Sekunden HT zünden lassen. Augenkratzer down, Wadenbeisser zwischendurch immer schön in Falle gezogen. Shannox 42%, 2 DD´s umschwenken lassen auf den Hund. Shannox 35%, Wadenbeisser umbratzen lassen. Timer bis Enrage stand bei 1:30, TimetoDie zeigt mir 1:58 an, bis Shannox fallen sollte.Plötzlich zerreissts den Druiden, ich will spotten, aber geht ja eh nicht. Also passiert,was passieren musste: Shannox hat alle ganz doll lieb.Naja, leider nix gelegt, da nach dem Try die Stimmen laut wurden, die ins Bett wollten (22:30Uhr erst). An und für sich schade, zumal Shannox gelegen hätte, wenn denn vor dem Try Alle nochmal gereppt hätten.Aber das wurd ja erst nach dem Kampf getan.....
Alles in Allem war die Stimmung im TS trotzdem ok, keiner murrte rum. Bissl Ruf gabs obendrein und die Erkenntnis, daß ich vielleicht mal wieder mehr Raiden sollte, da die meisten Leute auf meinem Server doch anständig sind, zumindest in Serverinternen Gruppen.


----------



## myadictivo (9. November 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> *Am Ende ist es entweder eine Kosten/Nutzen Rechnung oder einfach das ausweichen von von Flames...*



flames ausweichen kann ich ja noch verstehen. kosten/nutzen rechnung, hat sowas beim spielen was zu suchen ? ich mein mich nervts auch, wenn gruppen zusammen gewürfelt werden die echt garnix zustande bringen, aber dann kann ich auch mit leben wenn ne inze ne stunde geht und keine 15 minuten und ich mittlerweile 50g repkosten habe. aber ich hab auch zu classic zeiten stunden in scholo und co verbracht und bringe da vll mehr sitzfleisch mit. und solange ein spieler daraus auch was lernt, ists doch okay. ich habe mittlerweile 3 chars auf 85 und mit jedem char gibts auch besonderheiten die ich eventuell beachten muss und an die ich auf anhieb auch nicht unbedingt denke, da sich eine neue situation ergibt an die ich mit dem char garnicht gedacht habe.

muss man dann halt auch gucken wie´s paßt. wenn einer halt gnadenlos unterequipt ist und in ner zul inze 4k dps fährt und dazu nicht bosse kennt, wirds schon schwer


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (9. November 2011)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Andhun schrieb:
> 
> 
> > "Die CCs kommen dahin, wo ich sage!" Da ist mir dann dummerweise die Hutschnur geplatzt und ich konnte den Satz: "Jawohl, mein F*hrer" nicht lassen. Hätte ich nicht tun sollen, denn keine 10 Minuten später schreibt mich nen Blizzard-GM an mit der Verkündung, ich sei für 24 Std. gesperrt wegen nationalistischer Sprache. Wir haben es dann noch hinbekommen, als kleine Rache die Tankin aus der Gruppe zu kicken, bevor ich off musste und erst mal nicht mehr spielen durfte.
> ...



Das einzig gute an der Geschichte ist, daß Andhun für den *dummen* Spruch gebannt wurde. Wie lustig dieser Spruch in dieser Situation auch gewesen sein soll, spielt dabei überhaupt keine Rolle. Im Grunde hat Andhun den Tank mit Adolf Hitler verglichen. Nun hat Andhun ja selbst erkannt, daß es nich gerade schlau war, sich so zu äußern. Den Tank dann aber noch "als kleine Rache" zu kicken, dafür daß er sich a) nich auf der Nase rumtanzen und b) sich nich diffamieren lässt, macht die Sache aber auch nich gerade besser... Im Gegenteil, das macht es nur noch armseliger...


----------



## Littletall (9. November 2011)

@ Shalura

Ja, ich würd mich bei Random Raids auch um halb elf verabschieden. Ich gehe um elf ins Bett, weil ich um viertel vor sechs aufstehen muss und einfach einen verdammt miesen Schlaf habe. Ich versuch, soviel rauszuholen wie geht und möchte in der letzten halben Stunde noch gemütlich Zähne putzen und etwas lesen, damit ich nicht so aufgedreht bin. Also bitte verurteile niemanden, weil er um halb elf schon weg möchte. Es gibt massen Leute, die noch früher als ich aufstehen müssen und trotzdem bis elf oder länger wach bleiben. Mir ist meine Gesundheit aber wichtiger.


Zum Thema:

ZA gestern hat irre lang gedauert. Grund war der Heiler, der einfach daueroom war. Es gab schwierige Situationen, wir waren manchmal halbtot, ich war einmal auch richtig tot (hab in den Bomben bei Janalai gefailt), aber einen Wipe gabs nicht.

Kurz nach Janalai dann der Heiler: "Hoppla, ich hatte mein DD EQ an."

Danach hat er es gewechselt und es lief bestens mit seinem Mana. Ich hab mich aber echt gewundert, dass er trotz DD EQ die Gruppe so gut am Leben gehalten hat, war mal echt eine Leistung.

Zum Glück hat mein Schurkilein jetzt endlich genug Itemlevel, um FL betreten zu können...die Inzen sind mir langsam auf die Nerven gegangen. Die nächste seh ich wohl erst wieder am Wochenende.

Mann, ich hasse es, um elf ins Bett gehen zu müssen...


----------



## TheGui (9. November 2011)

myadictivo schrieb:


> flames ausweichen kann ich ja noch verstehen. kosten/nutzen rechnung, hat sowas beim spielen was zu suchen ? ich mein mich nervts auch, wenn gruppen zusammen gewürfelt werden die echt garnix zustande bringen, aber dann kann ich auch mit leben wenn ne inze ne stunde geht und keine 15 minuten und ich mittlerweile 50g repkosten habe. aber ich hab auch zu classic zeiten stunden in scholo und co verbracht



Naja, für manche ist es eben nicht OK ne Stunde länger in der Instanz XY zu bleiben weil irgend jemand scheiße ist.

dazu kannst du das nicht mit damals vergleichen, damals hattest du noch Aufwand ne Gruppe zu finden und anschließend in die Instanz zu gelangen... weshalb man auch mehr "erduldet" hat. Heute ist das anders!

auch wenn ich jemandem was beibringe, ich sehe denjenigen warscheinlich nie nie wieder. Somit habe ich selber auch nie wieder was von meinem Zeitaufwand demjenigen das Spiel erklärt zu haben.

und zu guter letzte.... viele sind unwissend, kritikresistent und einfach nur dumm!

Es klibgt übel, ist aber Realität!


----------



## Tomratz (9. November 2011)

Nach den Berichten die ich jetzt so gelesen hab, hatte ich wohl in den letzten Tagen richtig Glück  

Ich geh mit dem Magetwink momentan nur Zulinis, weils einfach mehr Punkte bringt und er ja auch noch das eine oder andere aus Zul Aman oder Zul Gurub brauchen konnte. Von jeder einzelnen Gruppe zu berichten wird eine Wall of Text, also such ich nur mal paar Highlights raus 

Da ich mit dem Mage noch nicht sooooo oft in den Inis war, passiert es immer mal wieder, dass ich in Zul Gurub vergesse, mir den Tempobuff zu klauen, so auch Gestern wieder  . Das führte in der Gruppe, mit der ich unterwegs war, zu einigem, allerdings freundlichem Geläster. Dazu kam dann noch, dass ich zeitweise rote Latenzen und damit erhebliche Laggs hatte Wir haben trotzdem alle Bosse gut gelegt, es wurde viel geblödelt, ohne dass der Sinn des Runs aus den Augen verloren wurde. Beim durchstöbern meines Rucksacks stellte ich dann erfreut fest, dass ich da die 353er Schultern drin hatte, hatte das in der Hitze des Gefechts gar nicht gemerkt bzw. nicht mehr dran gedacht. Gleich Gestern Abend angelegt und ordentlich wie ich bin, die VZ geholt und natürlich auch gesockelt (schön, wenn der Main Juwe ist und ich mir die Steine zuschicken konnte). 

Sehr fein war es auch Vorgestern in Zul Gurub. Da hatte ich ebenfalls eine richtig gute Truppe erwischt, hab mich allerdings zeitweise wie das fünfte Rad am Wagen gefühlt. Die hauten einen dermassen groben Damage raus, dass ich mit zeitweise über 20K (ja, könnte mehr sein, muss noch üben) doch tatsächlich nur noch vor dem Tank lag. Dafür gabs freundlicherweise endlich den Stab, so dass der Mage jetzt komplett episch ausgerüstet ist. Flamewars, wie von vielen hier beschrieben, hatte ich glücklicherweise in letzter Zeit keine.

Zum Thema leaven von Tank oder Heiler: 

Ich spiele ja als Mainchar eine Heilpriesterin (sowohl Holy als auch Diszi) und bin schon etwas wiperesistent. Wenn ich dann allerdings in diversen "normalen" Heroinstanzen mit Gruppen reinkomme, wo die Tanks schneller liegen als ich Blitzheilung sagen kann (den Spruch hab ich mir bei Littletall geklaut   ), die DD mal gerade 5-6K Damage machen (obwohl gut ausgerüstet, so dass da locker mehr als 10K rauskommen müssten) und dann noch gegenseitig geflamed wird, dann sage ich leise servus und begeb mich wieder nach SW.

Ja, es gibt mit dem Mage auch Situationen, wo ich weniger als 10K Damage mach (bewegungslastige Bosse), aber unter 9 bin ich schon ewig nicht mehr gewesen.


----------



## J_0_T (9. November 2011)

Gestern etwas geniales gehabt. Ich finde es doch immer erstaunlich wie oft man eine grp an einem einzigen boss austauschen kann. 

So geschehen: Grim Batol

Man kämpft sich gemütlich voran bis zu Umbriss. Ich empfinde ja Umbriss als einfach wenn man es richtig macht. Aber es wird schon haspeliger wenn die anderen es nicht wisse. 
So wipten wir mit der ersten zusammensetzung 3 mal. Der Heiler wich dem Blitz nicht aus, der Tank erst recht nicht, dachte der heiler könne das ja wegheilen... und einer dd's ignorte die warnung auch durchgehend. 

Nebenbei war ich der einzigste der die troggs aufhielt. 

Nach einigen leaves hatten wir ne neue grp. 

Umbriss akt 2

Auch hier war ausweichen wohl ein fremdwort. Das stoffies und fast alles andere ge-one-hittet wird schien denen entfallen zu sein... hier war dann für tank heal und einem dd der sogar schon die grp verlies als der tank pullte schluß

Akt 3
Ich blieb eisern... und von grp 2 blieb auch noch ein anderer mage der mich nochma fragte wie er den ausweichen kann... da Umbriss stur einen punkt anrennt, meinte ich überall da wo platz ist und er bedankte sich. 

Akt 3 empfinde ich den als lustigsten. Wer von euch hat Umbriss 3 spieler mit der selben aktion killen sehen? Habe ich heute morgen beobachten dürfen, Heiler/Tank/Schurke alle 3 instant down im charge. Wipe war das ende vom lied. 

Nachdem ich ma in den raum geworfen habe ob wer den boss kennt haute der heiler ab was mir als antwort reichte... von tank und schurke kam nix... was ich ggf auch als unwissen abstrafe (anmerk.: Schweigen ist in meinen augen nicht wissen... und wer bei so einer attacke die noch angekündigt wird nicht reagiert outet sich von selbst)

Akt 4:
Neue Grp... und auf einmal gings... Umbriss lag ohne probs und wir beendetetn die ini ohne weitere zwischenfälle.


Danach habe ich mich dann nur noch ins bett gelegt und wollte den start der ini vergessen XD


----------



## Sotham (9. November 2011)

Mir ist vorgestern in HDU auch mal wieder was "nettes" passiert. 

Melde mich mit meiner Druidin random als Heilerin an und komme nach HDU, sind mitten im Kampf gegen den Feuerelementar in der Kammer von Anhur. 

Sehe dass die Gruppe zu dem Zeitpunkt wohl nur noch aus 3 DDs und mir besteht, anscheinend schnell neu die Suche gestartet, bis der Tank es sich überlegt hat und 10 Sekunden später stehe ich alleine da. 

Alle verlassen. Schattenmimik brachte nichts mehr, somit bin ich umgefallen und hatte schöne 15 Minuten Abklingzeit auf eine neue Inisuche... 

Verstehe nicht, weshalb man dann ne Wahl startet, wenn man eh vor hat zu gehen oder dann die Rolle halt noch bestätigt. 

Auf der anderen Seite kann ich es verstehen, wenn man als DD, Heiler oder Tank abhaut. Habe ich auch selbst schon getan, aber sage dann vorher immer an "Das bringt mir nichts hier, viel Erfolg euch noch". 

Sobald ich das Gefühl habe, dass ich da Leute massiv ziehen muss, da sie selbst nicht wirklich motiviert oder/und fähig sind, wird so eine Ini halt extremst ätzend. 

Neulich nen lustigen Magier erlebt. ZG war die Ini, alle kommen rein, es wird gegrüßt, es wird gebufft und los gehts. Interessanter Weise hatte er bis nach dem ersten Bosskampf nichts gesagt. 

Bei besagtem Kampf ist er aber bei der toxisichen Verbindung nicht weggelaufen, blieb in der grünen Rotze stehen und hat nur spärlich überlebt. Erste Frage nach dem Kampf "Hat jemand recount? Hab jetzt länger nicht mehr gespielt."

Hallo? Da kann man ja mal sagen "Ich kenne die Ini nicht, hatte eine Pause oder ähnliches". Er hat dann bei den weiteren Bossen nur Mist gemacht ohne zu erwähnen dass er irgendwas nicht kennt. Readychecks vorm Bossfight kommentarlos bestätigt. 

Als er dann bei der Pantherlady einfach durchgenuked hat, so dass wir alle vier Addgruppen auf einmal machen durften, war es uns dann endültig zu viel. Der Ersatz hat dann alles hinbekommen. 

Aber auch mal ein positives Erlebnis: 

Als ich mit meinem Paladin als Tank in ZA war, wurde freundlich gegrüßt, gebufft, alle wussten was zu tun ist, CC wurde automatissch gesetzt und der Timerun geschafft. Leider wieder kein Bär für mich, aber was soll's.


----------



## Tomratz (9. November 2011)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Akt 3 empfinde ich den als lustigsten. Wer von euch hat Umbriss 3 spieler mit der selben aktion killen sehen? Habe ich heute morgen beobachten dürfen, Heiler/Tank/Schurke alle 3 instant down im charge. Wipe war das ende vom lied.



Meld  

Ich hab auch immer das Glück, mit solchen "Spezialisten" unterwegs zu sein, wobei es auch mir schon in der Hektik des Gefechtes passiert ist, dass ich das Anstürmen von Umbriss übersehen hab, das aber niemals öfter als einmal.


----------



## Doofkatze (9. November 2011)

Tomratz schrieb:


> Meld
> 
> Ich hab auch immer das Glück, mit solchen "Spezialisten" unterwegs zu sein, wobei es auch mir schon in der Hektik des Gefechtes passiert ist, dass ich das Anstürmen von Umbriss übersehen hab, das aber niemals öfter als einmal.




"stellt euch zusammen, der Schaden wird geteilt"

Genau wie beim vorletzten Boss und den Elementaren. :-)


----------



## Tomratz (9. November 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> "stellt euch zusammen, der Schaden wird geteilt"
> 
> Genau wie beim vorletzten Boss und den Elementaren. :-)



Na ja, im Normalfall krieg ich keinen Blitz von Umbriss ab, selbst wenn DBM nicht funtzt, kann man an der Blickrichtung von ihm erkennen, in welche Richtung er rennt. Ein kleiner Schritt zur Seite reicht da ja meistens schon aus.

Wobei, ich muss sagen dass ich mich in punkto Movement, seit ich aktiv mit der Gilde raiden geh (leider nur ein Abend die Woche, mehr Zeit hab ich halt nicht), wesentlich verbessert habe.

Kam früher regelmässig der Ruf "Gorgo, du musst da weg", kommt das in letzter Zeit nur noch äusserst selten vor, Shannox und den Fallen sei Dank


----------



## J_0_T (9. November 2011)

Tomratz schrieb:


> Na ja, im Normalfall krieg ich keinen Blitz von Umbriss ab, selbst wenn DBM nicht funtzt, kann man an der Blickrichtung von ihm erkennen, in welche Richtung er rennt. Ein kleiner Schritt zur Seite reicht da ja meistens schon aus.
> 
> Wobei, ich muss sagen dass ich mich in punkto Movement, seit ich aktiv mit der Gilde raiden geh (leider nur ein Abend die Woche, mehr Zeit hab ich halt nicht), wesentlich verbessert habe.
> 
> Kam früher regelmässig der Ruf "Gorgo, du musst da weg", kommt das in letzter Zeit nur noch äusserst selten vor, Shannox und den Fallen sei Dank




Man brauch nicht ma dbm... soweit ich das sehe kündigt er sich vorher schon mit ner msg an ^^


----------



## schmetti (9. November 2011)

Grade eine super Nette und gute gruppe gehabt, jeder hat gemacht für was er da ist , keiner ist in der süff stehen geblieben.
War echt mal super.


----------



## Stevesteel (9. November 2011)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Man brauch nicht ma dbm... soweit ich das sehe kündigt er sich vorher schon mit ner msg an ^^



Das gibt es sogar schon seit Classic, daß viele Bosse durch Emotes ihre Bossfähigkeiten ansagen.
Nur achten da viele Spieler Dank DBM u.a. Addons nicht mehr so darauf, weil die Ansagen der Addons die 
Boss-Emotes meist übertönen


----------



## Rocodo (9. November 2011)

Gestern: Erste Gruppe: Der Tank, ein Paladin und zwei DDs aus einer Gilde, der Heiler und ich random.
Der Heiler macht in Zul Aman ca. 13.5 K HPS, ein ordentlicher Wert... Trotzdem fällt der Tank öfter mal um, selbst bei Trash-Mob Gruppen.
Was passiert? Heiler wird herausgewählt, mit der Begründung "Idiot". Na super. Insbesondere, wenn die Eigenheilung vom Pala noch hinter der meines Jägers lag. 

Zum Glück waren die Wartezeiten moderat, dass hat mir die Entscheidung zum gehen deutlich erleichtert. Zum Glück, denn nach 13 Minuten kam ich in eine Supergruppe. Es hat nicht alles geklappt, der Tank war das erste Mal da. Aber: Wenn jemand Fehler gemacht hat, hat jeder dafür selber die Verantwortung übernommen. Einfach herrlich. Und es wurde auch nicht geflamt oder mimimi wegen der Repkosten gemacht.
Es war einfach nur Spaß. So wie es sein sollte. Anspruchsvoll genug, um nicht einfach durch zu rennen, aber gemeinsam als Team. Danke.


----------



## Nisbo (10. November 2011)

Da ich momentan meinen 9. 85er durch die Inis jage waren mal wieder Zul Inis angesagt.

Also mit meinem Schami angemeldet mit 351er EQ und ich gestehe keiner VZ auf der 325er Brust sowie keine VZ auf den blauen Beinen, dafür aber alles gesockelt und umgeschiedet und Erdrutsch auf den Waffen.

ZA kam, als erstes ist der Tank weg noch bevor es losging. Es kam ein neuer Tank (Bär) Heal war ein Pala, dann noch ein Schurke und ich glaube der letzte war ein Shadow.




Es ging los und ich dachte mir vom Schaden und von unserem EQ (die anderen hatten in etwa auch meinen Schnitt, bis auf Tank der hatte 366) wird das nie nen Timerun.

1. Boss lag, weiter zum 2. da kam der einzige Satz der gefallen ist: Tank sagte bitte an der mauer lang. weiter Trash, 2. Boss liegt, 3. Boss liegt, ich buffe Wasserwandeln, alle rennen über dne Teich, Trash liegt und bei der Treppe zum 4. Boss schaue ich mal auf den Timer, 6 Minuten noch, Trash umgehauen und Timed geschafft und sogar den Bären bekommen 




Das kam was völlig ungewohntes in wwow, es kam ein Lob vom Tank das wohl EQ nicht alles ist und wenn man seine Klasse spielen kann man auch so den Timed schaffen kann.

Ich sagte thx und "nix adden und nicht whipen ist auch schon viel wert"




Also netter run gewesen ohne irgendeinen Fehler bis dahin.




Danach dann vor dem 5. Boss 2 mal am Trash gestorben *g*


----------



## Tomratz (10. November 2011)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Man brauch nicht ma dbm... soweit ich das sehe kündigt er sich vorher schon mit ner msg an ^^



Das wollte ich mehr oder weniger mit meiner Aussage auch ausdrücken. Es kommt ne ingame message und wenn man sieht, wo er hinschaut, kann man auch erkennen ob er einen auf dem Schirm hat.


BTT: Gestern wollte ich mit der Heilerin mal wieder einen Besuch in einer Zulini machen und hab mich im Dungeonfinder angemeldet.

Der Invite kam instant und ich hab, ohne gross draufzuschauen, angenommen.

Der Ladebalken zeigte Zul Gurub und ich stand mutterseelenallein am Inieingang.

Die Minikarte zeigte dass die Gruppe bei der Pantherlady stand und ich bin losgeritten, den Weg, den ich bisher mit allen Gruppen (auch mit denen mit meinem Magetwink) gewohnt war.

Plötzlich stand ich vor dieser komischen Hexerin mit ihren Schlangentypen und war erst mal ratlos. Also gefragt wie die zu dem Boss gekommen sind und bekam die Antwort, dass sie an Glup (heisst der so?) vorbeigeritten sind.

Ich also wieder zurück Richtung Eingang, an Glup vorbei (glücklicherweise hat er mich da nicht erwischt) und rein in den Tempel, wo die Gruppe schon auf mich wartete. Brav gebuffed und der Dinge geharrt, die da kommen sollten.

Der Tank sagte an, dass alle nur Damage auf den Boss machen sollten, eine Taktik, die mir völlig neu war. Na ja, dachte ich, er wird schon wissen was er tut. Leider schien das nicht der Fall gewesen zu sein, jedenfalls lagen wir relativ schnell im Dreck, und das ganze obwohl ich mir den Poppes wund geheilt hab, sogar der Schattengeist musste mit raus und ich hatte ca. 16K Hps (sowas reicht mir normalerweise im Raid locker, um die Gruppe oben zu halten, ohne Stress dabei zu haben).

Wieder reinmarschiert (dabei hab ich dann freundlicherweise Aggro von Glup abgekriegt, woraufhin er mich in den Boden stampfte und ich noch mal bei Bob landete) und durchgebuffed. Diesmal wurden erst die Panther genuked und der Boss lag.
Es war auch für mich wesentlich entspannter und der Blutdruck ging nicht in den roten Bereich.

Danach dann den Boss mit den Kesseln, wo auch die Taktik etwas anders war als ich sie kannte. Das war aber bei dem kein Problem, er lag ziemlich flott, so dass ich dann doch dachte es könnte ordentlich zu Ende gehen.

Beim ersten Try am Endboss hab ich gefailed, war in Zul Gurub noch nicht so oft. Ich hab vergessen aus den Wolken raus zu gehen und war recht schnell down. Allerdings ist mir bereits bei diesem Versuch aufgefallen, dass es niemand nötig hatte, den armen, stofftragenden Heiler etwas zu beschützen. Da ich vollauf damit beschäftigt war, mich um die wild zuckenden Lebensbalken der Gruppe zu kümmern, konnte ich schlecht auch noch die auf mich fokussierten Geister weghauen.

Beim zweiten Versuch lief es etwas besser, ich dachte auch daran, aus den Wolken (die kündigen ja die Einschläge an) herauszulaufen, aber wieder sah  sich keiner der DD genötigt, die Geister zu kloppen, so dass ich ruck zuck über die Heilaggro eine ganze Meute am Hals hatte -> Heilerlein down. Da sich die DD auch beim runterkloppen der Ketten seeeehr viel Zeit liessen, kam was kommen musste -> wipe.

Nach einem dritten Anlauf, der auch nicht besser endete, hab ich mit einem Sorry die Gruppe verlassen.

Ich denke es war ein Zusammentreffen von mehreren Dingen.

Zum einen war ich sicher nicht mit meiner Heilerbestleistung unterwegs, vielleicht hätte ich in besserer Form auch nebenbei noch die Geister beseitigen können. Zum anderen fehlte es an der Abstimmung der DD, jeder kloppte auf alles mögliche ein anstatt dass man eine Kette nach der anderen wegnukte.


----------



## Fremder123 (10. November 2011)

Tomratz schrieb:


> Zum einen war ich sicher nicht mit meiner Heilerbestleistung unterwegs, vielleicht hätte ich in besserer Form auch nebenbei noch die Geister beseitigen können.


Nana, solche Gedanken solltest Du mal gar nicht erst zulassen. Es gibt 3 DD und vielleicht sogar den Tank, welche sich um die Geister zu kümmern haben. Ich selbst bin auch immer als Heiler der erste, der cct, offensiv dispellt, unterbricht und dergleichen. Aber trotzdem pulsiert die Wutader am Hals, wenn ich mal wieder irgendwelche Adds am Hintern habe. Die Rollenverteilung in WoW gibt es nicht ganz ohne Grund.


----------



## Eintagsfliege (10. November 2011)

Normale Hero.
Meine Priesterin hat noch nicht die allerbeste Ausstattung. Der Palatank: "Wird das Healexperiment?". Klar, er meint die Ausrüstung. "Ja, wir probieren es. Wenn es nicht klappt, lassen wir es.".
Der Palatank stirbt schneller, als ich "Blitzheilung" sagen kann&#8482; und liegt im Dreck. Ich denk mir, dass ich dann wohl einfach stark überheile werde, dann sollte es passen.
Zweiter Versuch, immernoch allererste Trashmobgruppe. Trotz Blitzheilungsspam kippt er einfach um. Daraufhin der Tank: "nich weiter experment. skil um". "Hä?". "skil um, diszi is für schaden. mach heilig" 
Währenddessen betrachte ich mir den Pala, sehe jede Menge Ausdauer und verlasse freundlich die Gruppe, mit dem Hinweis, dass ich das Experiment beende.
*kopfschüttel*


----------



## Littletall (10. November 2011)

Hey, den Spruch mit der Blitzheilung hab ich einfach nur so dahingerotzt und jetzt nehmen ihn alle meine Priesterkollegen auf. Cool ^^ 

Zum Topic...

Gestern hab ich den Dungeon ausgelassen. Nichts zu berichten.


----------



## Stevesteel (10. November 2011)

Eintagsfliege schrieb:


> Normale Hero.
> Meine Priesterin hat noch nicht die allerbeste Ausstattung. Der Palatank: "Wird das Healexperiment?". Klar, er meint die Ausrüstung. "Ja, wir probieren es. Wenn es nicht klappt, lassen wir es.".
> Der Palatank stirbt schneller, als ich "Blitzheilung" sagen kann™ und liegt im Dreck. Ich denk mir, dass ich dann wohl einfach stark überheile werde, dann sollte es passen.
> Zweiter Versuch, immernoch allererste Trashmobgruppe. Trotz Blitzheilungsspam kippt er einfach um. Daraufhin der Tank: "nich weiter experment. skil um". "Hä?". "skil um, diszi is für schaden. mach heilig"
> ...



OT: Naja, wieso kopfschüttel?
Natürlich war seine Aussage falsch, bezüglich Diszi macht Dmg und Heilig heilt, aber hast du auch nur annähernd gesehen, was der Tank für Block-Dodge-oder Parrywerte hatte?
Wenn dein Priester nicht allzugut ausgestattet ist, würde ich mich an deiner Stelle nicht allzuweit aus dem Fenster lehnen und dem Tank den Vorwurf machen.

BTT: DF mit Heilschamanin angeworfen, 2x BK und 1x BW, fixer Run, Dank Erbstücke kann man da mittlerweile an Stellen durchrushen, wo früher jede dazugekommene Mobgruppe ein sicherer Wipe gewesen wär.
Fein, so machts Spaß.


----------



## Fremder123 (10. November 2011)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> BTT: DF mit Heilschamanin angeworfen, 2x BK und 1x BW, fixer Run, Dank Erbstücke kann man da mittlerweile an Stellen durchrushen, wo früher jede dazugekommene Mobgruppe ein sicherer Wipe gewesen wär.
> Fein, so machts Spaß.


Kann man in jeder Instanz < Cata-Niveau. Fällt alles in Sekunden um, egal ob mit Level 20 oder 75.


----------



## Stevesteel (10. November 2011)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Kann man in jeder Instanz < Cata-Niveau. Fällt alles in Sekunden um, egal ob mit Level 20 oder 75.



Ja, mir machts so Spaß, denn spätestens mit dem xten Char habe ich nicht wirklich Lust, mich ewig in der Instanz aufzuhalten, weil ich die Instanz einfach zu oft gesehen hat.
Wobei mit Blackrock oder auch Krypta immer noch alle Bereiche dort sehr gut gefallen.


----------



## Albra (10. November 2011)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> OT: Naja, wieso kopfschüttel?
> Natürlich war seine Aussage falsch, bezüglich Diszi macht Dmg und Heilig heilt, aber hast du auch nur annähernd gesehen, was der Tank für Block-Dodge-oder Parrywerte hatte?
> Wenn dein Priester nicht allzugut ausgestattet ist, würde ich mich an deiner Stelle nicht allzuweit aus dem Fenster lehnen und dem Tank den Vorwurf machen.
> 
> ...



muss nen grottiger tank mit grottigen defwerten gewesen sein wenn er trotz heilung schneller umfällt als nen lvl1 critter und wenn dem sein zeug nicht ausreicht muss man halt auhc mal über den eignen schatten springen und cc einteilen


----------



## Gromagus (10. November 2011)

Tomratz schrieb:


> Zum einen war ich sicher nicht mit meiner Heilerbestleistung unterwegs, vielleicht hätte ich in besserer Form auch nebenbei noch die Geister beseitigen können.



Im Normalfall ist dafür der range DD zuständig. Heiler sollten höchstens ab und zu den Standort wechseln, damit die Geister ein bisserl rumfliegen müssen.
Hatte gestern auch den Fall mit meinem Shadow. Pala DD und Mage DD waren noch dabei. Der Tank fragt vorher, wer die Geister machen will. Hat dann direkt den Mage gebeten das zu machen, k.A. warum, vielleicht weil ich mehr Schaden machte und das ganze Event somit schneller geht, wenn ich auf die Ketten gehe. Egal, der Heiler wisperte mich an, ob ich nicht mit ein Auge auf die Geister werfen könnte. Hab dann in der Gruppe gesagt, ich helfe dem Mage bei den Geistern und alle waren zufrieden. Nach 2 Min äußerte sich auch der Mage und meinte, Geister macht er.
Dann kam der Pull und wir zergen erstmal ewig an Jindo rum (oder besser an dem ersten Typen mit den Magiedämpfungsfeldern). Er hat glaub ich 5 Mal seine Fähigkeiten nutzen können (also das, weswegen man unter die Kuppel muss). Fand das gefühlt schon richtig derb lange, aber egal. Mana und Leben war bei allen ok.
Dann in der zweiten Phase verpeilte der Mage das erste Anspringen und stand zu weit weg von der Kette. Hatte ich also Zwischenzeitlich schon mal genug Zeit für die Geister. Dann klappte es mit den Ketten gut, es blieben auch alle am Leben. Wurde zum Ende dann hektisch, weil ich mich auch entscheiden musste ob ich voll auf die Ketten gehe oder doch dem Heiler den Hintern rette. Aber nach 4:40 war der Kampf dann endlich geschafft. Hab dann nochmal fix im Recount geschaut, Mage mit 6k DPS und 22k Gesamtschaden auf Geister, selbst der Tank und der Pala hatten weitaus mehr. Aber immerhin 140 neue TP eingesackt.

Bei dem Run ging aber vorher schon einiges schief. Nach Madokir sind wir auch über die Brücke bei Gub zur Katzenlady. Dort haben wir erstmal irgendwelche Gruppen geadded, aber wir konnten diese gerade noch legen. Beim Trash vor der Katzenlady haben wir dann eine Gruppe geadded, die eigentlich 2 Etagen weiter oben stehen sollte, hat uns leider zerlegt. Keiner konnte sich erklären, woher die kamen. Tank meinte, das es wohl einen Bug gibt und man ab und zu andere Gruppen von draußen added.


----------



## Sotham (10. November 2011)

Das war nicht zufällig vorgestern oder?


----------



## Gromagus (10. November 2011)

Sotham schrieb:


> Das war nicht zufällig vorgestern oder?



Nee, Mittwoch nachmittag/vorabend


----------



## wolfracht (10. November 2011)

Zul'Gurub, Pantherboss.
Mein Holadin und ich. 
Die Gruppe baut scheiße wo es nur geht, was anderes als Blitzheilung und Heiliges Strahlen nicht möglich.
Boss tot, 20k hps.
War natürlich sehr zu frieden, und zur Abwechslung hats auch mal wieder Spaß gemacht zu heilen.


----------



## Tomratz (10. November 2011)

Gromagus schrieb:


> Im Normalfall ist dafür der range DD zuständig. Heiler sollten höchstens ab und zu den Standort wechseln, damit die Geister ein bisserl rumfliegen müssen.




Na, das, zusammen mit den anderen Aussagen, beruhigt mich dann schon wieder erheblich.

Es ist schon so, dass ich bei einem Wipe auch immer die Schuld mit bei mir Suche, einfach allen anderen die Schuld in die Schuhe schieben ist ja nicht die feine "englische".

Ich war mit der Priesterin Gestern erst das zweite oder dritte mal in ZG und bei dem/den anderen Try/Tries lief es wesentlich entspannter, waren dann wohl auch wesentlich bessere Gruppen.

Also gehts heute Abend mit frisch gestärktem Selbstvertrauen wieder in ne Zulini, vielleicht krieg ich ja in ZA endlich mal gescheite Schultern, lauf ja immer noch mit den 346er Markenschultern rum  

Mit dem Magetwink hab ich die besseren Schultern schon.


----------



## Fremder123 (10. November 2011)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> Ja, mir machts so Spaß, denn spätestens mit dem xten Char habe ich nicht wirklich Lust, mich ewig in der Instanz aufzuhalten, weil ich die Instanz einfach zu oft gesehen hat.
> Wobei mit Blackrock oder auch Krypta immer noch alle Bereiche dort sehr gut gefallen.


Geht mir genauso. Alles was an Accountzeugs für Punkte holbar ist wird angelegt. Auch um im PvP nicht unterzugehen, aber natürlich genauso um im PvE gut dazustehen.



Tomratz schrieb:


> Es ist schon so, dass ich bei einem Wipe auch immer die Schuld mit bei mir Suche, einfach allen anderen die Schuld in die Schuhe schieben ist ja nicht die feine "englische".


Das ist natürlich nobel von Dir, aber denk dran:

- ein Heiler heilt
- ein Tank tankt
- ein Schadensverursacher verursacht Schaden

Wer muss sich also an die Nase fassen, wenn irgendwelche Viechereien nicht schnell genug umfallen? Der Heiler jedenfalls nicht.



Tomratz schrieb:


> Also gehts heute Abend mit frisch gestärktem Selbstvertrauen wieder in ne Zulini, vielleicht krieg ich ja in ZA endlich mal gescheite Schultern, lauf ja immer noch mit den 346er Markenschultern rum


Da lass Dir mal keine grauen Haare wachsen, bist nicht der einzige mit Droppech. Die Heildruidin meiner Frau hat bereits 391er Hero-Schultern sowie einen 391er Hero-Casterstab, aber zugleich noch einen blauen 346er Helm, weil weder der von Beth'tilac, egal ob hero oder nicht, noch das Token bei Ragnaros droppen will. Und der 353er Helm beim Endboss in ZA droppt natürlich NUR, wenn sie entweder gar nicht oder mit einem anderen Char mit ist. Ich glaub, wenn ich das nochmal erwähne, bin ich meines Lebens nicht mehr sicher.^^


----------



## Tomratz (10. November 2011)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Da lass Dir mal keine grauen Haare wachsen, bist nicht der einzige mit Droppech. Die Heildruidin meiner Frau hat bereits 391er Hero-Schultern sowie einen 391er Hero-Casterstab, aber zugleich noch einen blauen 346er Helm, weil weder der von Beth'tilac, egal ob hero oder nicht, noch das Token bei Ragnaros droppen will. Und der 353er Helm beim Endboss in ZA droppt natürlich NUR, wenn sie entweder gar nicht oder mit einem anderen Char mit ist. Ich glaub, wenn ich das nochmal erwähne, bin ich meines Lebens nicht mehr sicher.^^



Die grauen Haare hab ich schon   aber nicht wegen WoW.

Das witzigste an der ganzen Schultergeschichte ist ja, dass ich erst gerafft hab, dass es bessere Schultern nicht nur im Raid gibt, als ich sie "zufällig" im Rucksack vom Magetwink "gefunden" hab.  

War mal wieder am durchschauen, was ich an Sachen hab, die ich dissen kann und  da ich dabei bei Stoffsachen immer noch mal querchecke, erkannte ich staunenden Auges, dass die Schultern ja besser als die 346 sind. Dann gleich mal mit den Schultern von der Priesterin verglichen -> Für die Disziskillung auf jeden Fall besser, fürn Holy wirds dann eng mit Wille.
Jetzt werden die auf jeden Fall erstmal für die Disziskillung, die ich im Augenblick eh bevorzuge, gefarmt


----------



## Cassiopheia (10. November 2011)

Tomratz schrieb:


> Für die Disziskillung auf jeden Fall besser, fürn Holy wirds dann eng mit Wille.



Auf Klauengesäumter Mantel ist doch Wille drauf? *verwirrtbin*


----------



## Valdrasiala (11. November 2011)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Da lass Dir mal keine grauen Haare wachsen, bist nicht der einzige mit Droppech. Die Heildruidin meiner Frau hat bereits 391er Hero-Schultern sowie einen 391er Hero-Casterstab, aber zugleich noch einen blauen 346er Helm, weil weder der von Beth'tilac, egal ob hero oder nicht, noch das Token bei Ragnaros droppen will. Und der 353er Helm beim Endboss in ZA droppt natürlich NUR, wenn sie entweder gar nicht oder mit einem anderen Char mit ist. Ich glaub, wenn ich das nochmal erwähne, bin ich meines Lebens nicht mehr sicher.^^



*seufz*
Schau Dir meinen Helm an... Und ich hab auch schon n paar FL HC Items...
http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/character/khazgoroth/Valdi/simple


----------



## Doofkatze (11. November 2011)

Ich war böse...

Setup:

DK-Tank (ich Esel nenn mich zuerst)
Schamanin-Heiler (Schamane ist noch Neuland, ist froh, das sie alles geheilt bekommt)
Der Schattige (Priester, Gildenmitglied)
Jäger (Random)
Katze (Random)

Thron der Gezeiten hc

Insgesamt läuft es recht schleppend an. Beim Event vor dem ersten Boss (wo man sich durchkämpfen muss, damit kleine Mobs nicht mehr nachrücken) dauert der Kampf gegen die 2 Geistheiler ewig und wird nur dadurch gelöst, das der Priester schließlich den einen Heiler übernimmt und meine zweite Unterbrechung gerade bereit ist...schließlich haut die Katze erst den anderen Geistheiler per Prankenhieb aus dem CC und unterbricht dann nicht. Leider war kein DD dabei, der mehr als 12k fährt, sodass die Heilungen höher waren als der Schaden. Von dem Schamanen kann ich leider bisher nicht mehr als Hex erwarten. Hat einfach keinen Sinn für Unterbrechungen, sieht das nicht, heilt eben nur über Vuhdo.

Dann die erste Gruppe mit den 5 Mobs, wo die Wache da immer vorbeiläuft.

1. Geistheiler im Hex. 2. Geistheiler in der Falle, Sturmhexe übernommen.
Die Katze rennt los, zwischen die verbleibenden dicken Typen und dem eisgefallenen Geistheiler und spammt...Prankenhieb.
Im darauffolgenden Kampf sinkt das Mana des Heilers, schließlich gesellt sich die große Wache hinzu und nach relativ kurzer Zeit liegen wir dann im Dreck, nachdem die Katze wieder weder unterbrochen hat, aber dafür zumindest per Prankenhieb die später eingeschlossene Sturmhexe befreit hat.

Chat:
Priester: Sagmal XX, kannst du auch unterbrechen?
Ich: Und wie wärs, wenn du nicht per Prankenhieb ständig den CC rausholst?
Stille...
Ich: XX ?

Danach haben wir ihn gekickt. Unsere Heilerin war schon angenervt wie sonst was, da sie schon in Grim Batol hc den Tank kicken musste, der CC für unnötig hielt und dies auch so bekundete, während zahlreiche Leichen (und damit mein ich nicht die Gegner) überall verstreut lagen.

Mit dem darauf folgenden Krieger durfte ich zwar weiterhin allein unterbrechen, aber zumindest hat er nicht die Leute aus dem CC rausgeholt.

Beim Endboss schließlich: Ich wie immer auf DD (Frost). In der gleichen Sekunde, wie Ozumat verschwindet, kippt unser Priester instant um! Keiner wusste was los war. Plötzlich beschwerte sich der Heiler...sie wär so stolz darauf gewesen, wie gut sie das geheilt hätte, dabei hätte der Priester scheinbar in Wirklichkeit geheilt. Recount-Einblendung: Schamanin 4k, Priester 18k HPS.
Jedoch...hmm...97% Heilung aus Vampirumarmung...ein Blick auf die DPS: Priester 97k, ich als zweiter mit knapp unter 50k DPS :>

Der Schattige war so glücklich, das ihm dieser merkwürdige Tod dann doch recht egal war :-)


----------



## Tomratz (11. November 2011)

Cassiopheia schrieb:


> Auf Klauengesäumter Mantel ist doch Wille drauf? *verwirrtbin*



Asche auf mein Haupt, ich meinte http://wowdata.buffed.de/xml/i69560.xml, den hab ich dieser Tage mit dem Mage abgestaubt.

Gestern war übrigens "Priesterverfolgungstag".

Vor dem Raid hab ich das kleine Priestermädel noch schnell für ne Zandalariini angemeldet und es ging mal wieder nach Zul Gurub.

Die Gruppe war gut drauf und die ersten drei Bosse lagen vorbildlich, lediglich auf dem Weg zur Pantherlady haben zwei Leute beim "Feuerspuckerboss" (ich meine den Spiessrutenlauf bei den Feuerspuckenden Götzen) versagt. Meinte der eine "Verdammt, dass ist jetzt schon der 5. Char, mit dem ich da faile^^". 

Auf dem Weg aus dem Tempel pullte dann jemand den Berserker, der natürlich nichts besseres zu tun hatte, als auf die kleine Priesterin loszugehen -> Priesterin instant tot. Danach wurde das Mädel dann noch das Opfer eines der Geister, die auf dem Weg zum Kesselboss entstehen, die Gruppe war schon mit den Berserkern beschäftigt.

Der Kesselboss an sich stellte auch wieder kein Problem dar, aber drei mal dürft ihr raten, hinter wem der einzige beschworene Berserker her war?  Na klar, hinter der Priesterin. Diesmal haben aber die anderen aufgepasst und ich rannte auch, was die Beinchen hergaben. Berserker tot, Priester zufrieden.

Jin'do selbst war auch gut zu spielen, ich dachte an die AoE Wolken und hab mich ein bisschen bewegt. Ein paar haben mir zwar doch die Kutte leicht angesengt, aber manchmal muss man einfach einen Heal auch durchcasten weil sonst der DD oder der Tank im Dreck liegen. Hier hab ich aber mal deutlich den Unterschied zu der Gruppe gesehen, von der ich Gestern berichtet hatte. Sobald sich ein Geist in meine Richtung aufmachte, wurde er auch schon von den DD weggebrazzt, danke dafür.


Am Abend gabs dann noch nen Besuch in PSA und es dürfte jedem klar sein, wen Atramedes schön verfolgt hat -> das kleine Priestermädel. Bei 10% Priesterlife hab ich dann doch mal nen Gong angefordert.


----------



## Fremder123 (11. November 2011)

Gestern Abend, meine kleine Heilschamanin (eigentlich nur der Leder-/ Bergbau-Farmtwink) sehnte sich dann doch mal nach der T12-Robe und es fehlten nicht mehr viele Punkte. Also Zul angemeldet und ZG bekommen. Tank brauchte ewig lang, eh er in die Instanz geportet wurde, dann passierte weitere gut 2 Minuten nix. Er stand einfach da. Geht ja schon mal gut los, so dachte ich. Ich merkte dass die anwesende Eleschamanin aus seiner Gilde war und fragte was los sei. Er hätte wohl DC. Ok kein Problem, so konnte ich ihn mal betrachten denn die 210k Life machten mich stutzig. Gutes Equip (ca. 368), vernünftige Schmuckstücke (keine Plörrbräubecher), aber... fast durchweg Ausdauersockelung. Nun weiß jeder was einem oft als Heiler blüht, wenn man einen Blut-DK mit Ausdauersockelung heilen darf und ich zog schon mal den Kopf ein.

Dann aber die Überraschung: Er war verdammt gut heilbar. So gut, dass bei ihm oft Erdschild + Springflut völlig ausreichten und ich immer wieder auf die DDs hardcasten konnte, die teilweise wesentlich mehr Schaden abkriegten bei allen möglichen Gelegenheiten. Die DDs an sich (Eleschami, Dotlock und Retripala) stellten sich trotz teils durchwachsenem Equip als sehr ordentlich heraus und es war ein Run, der von vorne bis hinten äußerst angenehm verlief. Bei der Pantherlady z.B. hielten sie voll drauf und es waren noch 8 (!) Panther, also 2 Kammern, übrig als sie in Phase 2 ging. Ich war zu Tode erschrocken und stellte mich auf Heilungen jenseits der 20k HpS ein, aber die Viecher samt Boss gingen so schnell down, dass ich weder oom noch sonderlich beansprucht war und meine Schami einen neuen Killrekord bei diesem Boss verbuchte. Endboss lief auch gut, ich bekam wenn überhaupt höchstens mal einen Schlag der Geister ab, dann waren die schon wieder weg.

Ja, auch sowas muss man ausführlicher beschreiben. Danke für die Gruppe, hat Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Fedaykin (11. November 2011)

Schön, dass auch mal positive Berichte hier auftauchen.

Denn oft genug erwischt man einfach eine gute Gruppe, mit der man gut weiterkommt. Feine Sache.


----------



## Ennis (11. November 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> In der gleichen Sekunde, wie Ozumat verschwindet, kippt unser Priester instant um! Keiner wusste was los war......
> 
> Der Schattige war so glücklich, das ihm dieser merkwürdige Tod dann doch recht egal war :-)



Schattenwort: Tod war los. Da Ozumat nicht stirbt am Ende des Kampfes, sondern mit 1 HP entkommt, nuken sich auf diese Weise regelmässig unachtsame Shadows ins Nirwana.


----------



## Schnatti (12. November 2011)

Radadaa *Zähne im Tisch verbeis*

Nachdem ich gestern schon einige erfolgreiche *hust* Zul G Runs hatte kam heute wieder mal die Creme de la Creme zusammen
Der (1te) Tank starb in so ziemlich allem was so Im Sonderangebot war...grünen Pfützen, Atem beim 1ten Boss, Schmettern bei Mando, beim Archeboss inner Sturmwolke...gottseidank ist er dann freiwillig raus und ein wirklich guter Druidentank ersetzte ihn 
Der Schurke machte 6k Dps trotz 365ger Gear (ja bei Schurken guck ich bei wenig DPS erstmal obse Gifte draufhaben) --> dieser wurde entfernt..och wie Schade
der Jäger der ihn ersetzte machte 10k dps mit einer 318er Schusswaffe...RESPEKT
Tja und dann war noch der DK Namens Upsi (Total anders geschrieben) bei dem war der Name Programm...starb ständig, rannte in Pats (mehrfach) war eigentlich komplett verpeilt.
und dann sind nichtmal meine Holyschultern gedropt 
---
Dannach auf den Druiden geloogt...in Zul A gibts ja nochn Helm für mich
Waaah
Der (1te) Tank verließ mitten im Kampf ohne ersichtlichen Grund die Gruppe, der Ersatz pullte gerne und viel auch wenn ich noch am Mana saufen war
Der Schami (verstärker) hatte n Dolch inner Main, war aber ansonsten sehr freundlich und machte für seinen Kram genug dmg
Der Schurke hat mit großer Freude die CCs mit Dolchfächer rausgehauen *seufz*
Als er das mal wieder machte und ich selbst mit allen CCs und für mich unglaublichen 21k hps es nicht schaffte die Gruppe am Leben zu erhalten dacht ich mir....öhm nö
und bin raus.

Mal sehen obs mit dem Schurken besser läuft


----------



## J_0_T (12. November 2011)

Ich liebe rnd inis und was ich besonders an solchen inis liebe ist wie oft man doch an einem einzigen boss bleiben kann ^^

Heute wieder ein schönes Beispiel Corla oder wie die schnalle heist... ich merke mir meistens nur wie es abläuft nicht wie die ini sich nennt aber das ist geistiges verschleieren.... ggf auch die medis die ich wegen nem hexenschuss inkl blockade im rücken nehme ^^

Normalerweise ein einfacher kampf... 3 leute die die evolution aufhalten und ein tank ggf noch etwas anderes das breakdance beim boss vollführt. Lief genial bis auf einmal so ein zwielichtsadept sich verwandelt... okay... kann man ja noch ggf handeln... Bis ich bemerkte warum der sich verwandelt hatte... Der geniale fear wurde nicht unterbrochen und bevor ich meinen finger am abzug hatte lief ich wie ein geköpftes hünchen herum... Nebenbei verwandelte sich ein zweiter und kuschelte mit mir... den rest kann man sich denken. 

Resultat...: 5 trys wo ich nur 3 ma verstorben bin aber irgendwie der boss durchgehend gepullt wurde beim versuch spieler zu rezzen... Danach löste sich das ganze auf und fertig. 


Erinnert mich an ZG letzter boss. Und der tatsache das ich an einem boss 100g Reppkosten bekommen habe weil alle ne taktik hatten die ja besser is als einfache gewalt. Egal... ich reg mich da nicht mehr so direkt auf. 

Wobei ich mich dann doch bei spielern aufrege die einfach nicht spielen können pbwohl sie fl eq haben oO Ein glück liegen einige der exemplare auf meiner igno liste


----------



## Orchi (13. November 2011)

Hallo Ihr WoW Freaks 

Da mein Mann täglich hier ließt und mir erzählt was für Erlebnisse Ihr so hattet, dachte ich mir ich berichte euch auch mal etwas. 
Vorweg, ich bin ein seeeehr geduldiger Mensch, ich verzeihe Fehler, helfe den Leuten wenn ich sehe das sie nicht zurecht kommen, verteidige so manchen Deppen und sorge meist für Gerechtigkeit und Ordnung. Ob es daran liegt das ich eine Frau bin oder vielleicht das ich Ü30 bin, ka aber so bin ich eben 

Es war gestern (11.11.2011) ....

Ich war mit meiner Jägerin in Zul Gurub. Es fing schon toll an, kaum war ich in der Instanz stürmte der Tank (Pala mit Top Equip aber null Hirn) los. Der Heiler noch am Buffen, Magier am backen und ich krame in den "Taschen" nach meinem Ini Pet. Was passiert? Genau Tank halb tot, Heiler mit schätzungsweise 15% Mana stürzt hin um zu heilen, Mage lässt Mehl, Butter und Zimt fallen (verdammt hatte mich schon so auf die leckeren Törtchen gefreut) und ich.... ja ich stürzte auch hin um dem Tank seinen Platten verzierten Ars.. zu retten.

Die ersten Gruppen zeigten schon das es an Power fehlte und auch an Tankverstand (nein hab nichts gegen Tanks, habe selber einen, hihi). Mein Mann, der mir gegenüber sitzt schielte an seinem Monitor vorbei und grinste :" Na wieder ne blöde Gruppe?"

Während der nächsten 10 Minuten meckerte, zickte und fluchte ich. Ich dachte mir nur.... Gibt es echt nur Vollidioten als Tanks (nochmal ich hab nichts gegen Tanks, kenne sogar einige gute ). Der Hiler hechtete mit halbem Mana hinterher und musste sich anhören wie schlecht er (oder sie) nicht sei, wie wenig Mana er (oder sie) nicht hat etc. 
Ich versuchte mcih nicht einzumischen, was schwer fiel, sondern gab mein bestes. 
Trotz meines Itemlev von nur 353 (oder ähnlich) machte ich gut Schaden und lag am 2. Damage Platz. Beim 3. Boss wipe... Der Teufel weiß wieso aber wir lagen im Dreck. Als wir am reggen waren schnautzte der IMBAAAA Tank ( konnte nicht aggro halten, achtete nciht auf die anderen Spieler, pullte falsch,..) im Chat herum..... he jäger kein wunder das du nicht schaden machen tust bei dem gear wast hast du nupp (was für ein Wort, sag ja ein Tank ohne Hirn). 
Bevor ich Antworten, ähm ich meine zurück meckern konnte wurde ich gekickt.....

Tja was soll ich noch sagen ausser... Ich habe mich nicht zum ersten Mal geärgert und es wird sicher nicht das letzte Mal gewesen sein aber ich werde es trotzdem immer wagen mittels Dungeonbrowsers Instanzen zu besuchen.

Fazit: Idioten gibt es immer wieder, Itemlev ist nicht alles und.... lasst die Heiler Mana tanken.

Das wars von mir,
Eure Orchi


----------



## Kamsi (13. November 2011)

Leute die Black Talon gehen ohne lvl 10 zu sein und ihren advanced specc zu haben und dann ewig afk sind bei dialog szenen

black talon geht ja noch ohne tank wenn drauf achtet aber nicht unter lvl 10 und advanced specc 2 stunden umsonst heute.


----------



## TheGui (13. November 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Leute die Black Talon gehen ohne lvl 10 zu sein und ihren advanced specc zu haben und dann ewig afk sind bei dialog szenen
> 
> black talon geht ja noch ohne tank wenn drauf achtet aber nicht unter lvl 10 und advanced specc 2 stunden umsonst heute.



wovon sprichst du O_o?


----------



## Parzifall (13. November 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Leute die Black Talon gehen ohne lvl 10 zu sein und ihren advanced specc zu haben und dann ewig afk sind bei dialog szenen
> 
> black talon geht ja noch ohne tank wenn drauf achtet aber nicht unter lvl 10 und advanced specc 2 stunden umsonst heute.






TheGui schrieb:


> wovon sprichst du O_o?



Hört sich für mich nach SWTOR an!
also falscher Trhead^^


----------



## LoveThisGame (13. November 2011)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> OT: Naja, wieso kopfschüttel?
> Natürlich war seine Aussage falsch, bezüglich Diszi macht Dmg und Heilig heilt, aber hast du auch nur annähernd gesehen, was der Tank für Block-Dodge-oder Parrywerte hatte?
> Wenn dein Priester nicht allzugut ausgestattet ist, würde ich mich an deiner Stelle nicht allzuweit aus dem Fenster lehnen und dem Tank den Vorwurf machen.
> 
> ...




kann ich ganz und gar nicht unterschreiben ! ausdauer sockel und am besten noch das ausdauer schankmaid spielzeug trinket... das sind definitiv keine tanks sondern schwämme ! da healste dich auch in za/zg mit fl gear dumm und dämlich und kannste den schwamm nicht selten nur noch wieder aufkratzen oder eben wipen...


----------



## LoveThisGame (13. November 2011)

hatte gestern abend mal wieder eine chaosgroup in zg... der warri tank stibrt bei den 2 schlangen vor dem 1.boss weil er keinen buff hat... beim boss stirbt er weil er vor ihm steht als er in der schlangenphase sein gift verspritzt... und hat dann nichts bessers zu tun als mich zu flamen... hab ihm paar passende sätze dazu gesagt was ich von seinem gümmel gear, seinem spielzeugtrinket und seinem movement halte und bin raus... keinen bock auf von sich selbst zu überzeugte failbobs


----------



## myadictivo (13. November 2011)

Orchi schrieb:


> Bevor ich Antworten, ähm ich meine zurück meckern konnte wurde ich gekickt.....



ja übel. die hemmschwelle nen DD zu kicken ist halt recht gering. steht ja eh in 20sekunden nen neuer in der gruppe.
ich halte generell nix von dem gekicke und schon garnicht so kommentarloses. ging mir aber auch schon so.
wurde sogar schon netterweise als heal ausm bg gekickt,weil mich die affen wohl afk gemeldet haben, obwohl ich grad am friedhof stand.

einmal, aber auch nur einmal hab ich auch bei nem kick in ner zul inze mit ja gevotet. der DD war aber auch übel. hat keine 3k dps gefahren und war ständig tot. dementsprechend sind wir beim endboss
3 mal gewiped, als wir die ketten killen mussten und wir die einfach nicht down bekommen haben und die geister uns am arsch klebten.

dummerweise war der heal aus der gleichen gilde, so dass wir dann verständlicherweise auch ohne heal dastanden.

aber ging halt garnicht. selbst mir normal hero equip macht man mehr schaden. man muss ja nicht t12 rumlaufen um die trollinzen zu überstehen..aber das ging garnicht


----------



## Kamsi (13. November 2011)

Parzifall schrieb:


> Hört sich für mich nach SWTOR an!
> also falscher Trhead^^



es gibt leider keinen random gruppen geschichten tread im sw tor forum ^^

und die ini war so so hammer schwer ihr müsst euch das vorstellen das advanced specc ist sowas wie der talentbaum in wow nur das ohne advanced specc das wär so als würde nen krieger in den todesminen heroisch ohne talente tanken 

die flashpoints sind so hammerschwer wenn man wow inis gewohnt war


----------



## Figetftw! (13. November 2011)

Dann mach ihn doch auf 

und es ist völlig normal das der anspruch bei einem neuen mmo ersteinmal hoch ist. die entwickler wissen ja im prinzip noch gar nicht was die comm will bzw wie stark sie encounter tunen sollen.
sobald viel mimimimi kommt wird es sich mit dem anspruch genauso entwickeln wie in wow


----------



## Alux (13. November 2011)

Huhu liebe Buffies.

Da ich ihn letzter Zeit unter Vz Mats Mangel leide farme ich seit gestern Cata HCs ab (die alten, nicht Zul da ich alles außer Epicsplittern brauch). Gestern mit meinem DK Tank, lief eigentlich alles ganz gut.

Heute mit meinem Priester weitergemacht als Diszi. Erste Instanz des Tages, Todesminen und mal die Gruppe durchgesehen. Er war dabei. Mein absoluter "Lieblings"Tank. Paladin auf nem Ausdauertrip Ich glaub ich muss nichts weiteres sagen
Naja hab dann halt in den sauren Apfel gebissen und durchgemacht. Dank CDs und ein paar seeeeehr kurz vorm Zerreißen gespannte Nerven gings doch. Am Ende wollte ich nur noch eines mit dem Pala machen



Zum Glück kommt sowas nur sehr selten vor. Das Einzige was immer nervt ist Dropglück, das hab ich nirgendwo


----------



## Tomratz (14. November 2011)

Orchi schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr WoW Freaks
> 
> Da mein Mann täglich hier ließt und mir erzählt was für Erlebnisse Ihr so hattet, dachte ich mir ich berichte euch auch mal ,
> Eure Orchi



Hab mal nicht alles gequotet, aber eine Frage. Bist du's Orchi von den gefallenen Engeln?, wenn ja, dann willkommen liebe Gildenkollegin  


BTT: Es gibt meinerseits vom Wochenende eigentlich nur zwei, drei Dinge zu berichten.

Da ich in letzter Zeit meistens mit dem Magetwink unterwegs bin, hab ich mich am Samstag mal wieder mit meinem Main (Priesterin) für ne Zulini angemeldet. Es kam ZA.

Reingegangen, gebuffed und freundlich gegrüsst. Auch die DD grüssten freundlich und es wurde gebuffed.
Dann kams. Statt einer Begrüßung kam vom Tank der Satz "Wenn ich sterbe, leave ich".

Daraufhin war innerhalb einer Sekunde schon der erste DD raus und ich hab mir auch nicht die Mühe gemacht, noch irgendwas zu sagen. Statt dessen hab ich (ja, ich hätte eigentlich was sagen müssen), den Leave-Button gedrückt.

Mit einem so arroganten A....loch geh ich in keine Ini, weiss ich denn ob er überhaupt in der Lage ist gescheit zu tanken?
Vielleicht bleibt er ja in jedem AoE stehen, ist zu blöd die Aggro zu halten oder sonstwas. 


Aber offensichtlich war der Samstag sowieso nicht mein Tag. Da ich mit der Priesterin Dungeondeserteur hatte, hab ich umgelogged auf den Magetwink und den angemeldet.

Es ging auch da nach ZA. Anfangs lief es richtig gut und es sah ganz danach aus, als ob wir den Timerun (niemand hatte den angekündigt) schaffen könnten.

Beim dritten Boss gab es dann aber eine Wipeparty. Zwei der drei Wipes gehen wahrscheinlich auf mein Konto; ich konnte mir mit dem anderen DD nicht richtig einig werden, wer denn nun die Adds killt, so dass immer beide fielen und die Drachenfalken alle auf einmal kamen  

Beim dritten Versuch hab ich dann auf Anweisung vom Tank die Finger von den Adds gelassen und beim Drachenfalken bomben geholfen. Dabei hat dann der Tank den Boss schön in meine Richtung gedreht und ich lag instant im Dreck. Da der Tank auch aus den Bomben nicht so richtig rausgelaufen ist, gabs wieder einen Wipe und die Gruppe löste sich auf.

Wie gesagt, einen Großteil der Wipes nehme ich auf meine Kappe, Samstag war irgendwie nicht mein Tag  


Gestern war ich dann mit der Priesterin am angeln (Vorbereitung für den Raid am Donnerstag) als ein Gildie fragte, ob ich mit dem Mage noch BF frei hätte.

Da ich mit dem Mage sowieso noch nie in einem Schlachtzug gewesen war, ergriff ich die Gelegenheit, sagte aber im Gildenchat gleich an, dass der Magier noch nie BF gewesen war (Den ersten Boss kannte ich noch aus Heilersicht, der ist ja auch recht easy). Also reingeportet worden, es waren insgesamt 5 oder 6 Leute aus unserer Gilde, der Rest Random (wobei da auch die meisten aus einer Gilde waren).

Kurze, gewisperte Erklärung von Occu und los gings mit Augen bomben.

Dann zum Boss und in die Gruppen eingeteilt. Pull und drauf was die Tasten hergeben.

Bei den Augen war vereinbart, dass wir uns alle auf dem Rost vor dem Boss treffen und die Dinger wegbomben. Es lief richtig gut, jeder wusste was er zu tun hatte (auch ich) und es gab lediglich einen toten DD (ich wars nicht).

Danach noch Algo weggebrazzt und ich hatte endlich mit dem Twink einen Schlachtzug überstanden.

Dass ich dabei nebenbei noch die 378er Hosen abgestaubt hatte, hab ich erst ne ganze Weile später gemerkt  

Hab dann ne geschlagene Stunde damit zugebracht, alle möglichen Sachen umzuschmieden, neu zu sockeln, zu verzaubern.

Irgendwie wollte sich keine Verbesserung einstellen, also noch mal alles durchgesehen. Ups, der Meta funtzte nicht, weil mir ein gelber Stein fehlte (den hatt ich gegen einen roten +40 Int ausgetauscht). Also den roten wieder durch einen gelben, allerdings einen mit Int und Mastery, ausgetauscht und tädäää, Manapool plus 1k, Mastery von 16,.. auf 18,.. gestiegen und auch bei der Zaubermacht gabs nen ordentlichen Zuwachs.


----------



## Doofkatze (14. November 2011)

Mein Hexer ist derzeit quasi nur noch zum zuschauen verdammt. Nachdem ich endlich alle Dinge für Tapferkeitspunkte besitze, muss er nun pausieren und ich nehme nur noch meine beiden Tanks mit.

Mittlerweile würde es auch gar nicht mehr anders funktionieren, da wir in unseren kleinen Gildentruppen einfach keine Wartezeit mehr gewöhnt sind. Da wird man dann argwöhnisch angeguckt, wenn man mal Frust-DK spielen will und man tatsächlich 15 Minuten warten soll.

Daher halten sich auch meine Berichte über doofe Gruppen derzeit recht stark in Grenzen. Wir versuchen einfach, uns nicht über irgendwelche Dinge aufzuregen und ziehen dann einige Leute einfach mal durch die Instanzen, da es doch langsam merklich schwer wird, überhaupt zu sterben, wenn man denn einen Heiler dabei hat :-)

363er bzw. 366er Gear tut da sein Übriges, man ist einfach doch irgendwo outgeared.

Stattdessen waren wir gestern dann mal in FL, stellten mit 5 Spielern schonmal die Hälfte des Raids. Allerdings ergab sich dabei auch ein Problem: Wir waren nicht die DDs. Ich tankte, holte einen guten Bekannten als Zweittank hinzu, der Shannox immerhin 2 mal als Nichttank getötet hat, wir stellten unsere 3 Heiler und dann einen DD, die anderen 4 DDs waren entsprechend random.
Wir machen uns da nichts vor. Td4W hat damals recht sauber funktioniert, das eine Mal, BdZ war ne reine Schikane, wo wir hinterher auf unsere Heiler verzichten mussten, da es für diese recht spaßlos war und sie frustriert gegangen sind, weil unser Raidlead nicht sauber erklärt hat bzw. viel vergessen hat zu erwähnen, wodurch wir vor allem Trashwipes zu verzeichnen hatten. PSA lief damals bis auf Schimaeron "recht" gut, wir ließen aber auch Nef stehen, holten diesem am Samstag nach und kamen nichtmal in die zweite Phase...
Da sich keiner vorab informieren wollte, da keiner außer mir überhaupt mal Schlachtzüge betritt, die NICHT von mir organisiert sind oder wo sie explizit angefragt werden...nunja...wie soll es da besser funktionieren...
Entsprechend war FL geplant: Trash, evtl. Shannox versuchen.

Den Trash kannten wir schon. Es war recht spaßig, für mich als Tank immer noch spannend, aber eben angenehm zu spielen...Shannox war allerdings in der Gruppe unmöglich. Da kam einfach eines zum anderen. Mein Bärchen war immerhin mit 11k DPS 3. im Schaden, die Stacks liefen nur selten aus, da der befreundete Tank zwar versuchte, Wadenbeißer reinzulocken, aber kaum Fallen da waren, da die DDs damit beschäftigt waren, Augenkratzer aus Fallen zu holen...
Mehrmalige Erklärung und immer wieder konnte ich sehen, wie Shannox mehr Schaden nahm (ein 20k DPS Schurke sei Dank) als Augenkratzer, wie Augenkratzer bis zum Tod eines Tanks nichtmal starb...Es sollte halt irgendwie nicht sein.

Am meisten hat mich aber dann heute Morgen geärgert, zu sehen, wie das Wadenbeißer Halsband von dem nervigen Bengel, der sofort rumgeschrien hat, als unser Diszipriester auf das Teil spaßweise mitgewürfelt hat, weil er einen Anfall bekam, das er mal wieder mit dem falschen Char (nicht mit seinem Schurken) dabei war, wie dieser tolle Typ dann First Need auf den Gürtel hatte, mich beim würfeln besiegte und dann jetzt der Gegenstand im AH wiederzufinden ist, während er weiter den 359er Gürtel trägt...Das fand ich dann echt enttäuschend.


----------



## Fremder123 (14. November 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Den Trash kannten wir schon. Es war recht spaßig, für mich als Tank immer noch spannend, aber eben angenehm zu spielen...Shannox war allerdings in der Gruppe unmöglich. Da kam einfach eines zum anderen. Mein Bärchen war immerhin mit 11k DPS 3. im Schaden, die Stacks liefen nur selten aus, da der befreundete Tank zwar versuchte, Wadenbeißer reinzulocken, aber kaum Fallen da waren, da die DDs damit beschäftigt waren, Augenkratzer aus Fallen zu holen...
> Mehrmalige Erklärung und immer wieder konnte ich sehen, wie Shannox mehr Schaden nahm (ein 20k DPS Schurke sei Dank) als Augenkratzer, wie Augenkratzer bis zum Tod eines Tanks nichtmal starb...Es sollte halt irgendwie nicht sein.


Gibt eine ganz einfache Methode seit dem Nerf... Augenkratzer sofort töten. Direkt nach dem Pull gehen ALLE DDs auf das Vieh und hauen ihn sofort um. So hat man zwar für den restlichen Kampf etwas erhöhten Schaden von Shannox, aber der ist lange nicht so wild als wenn ständig jemand am Augenauskratzen stirbt (soll es heute immer noch geben), zumal bei sovielen DDs ein 30k-Krit garantiert ist. Danach Shannox bis etwa 40% runterkloppen, einen DD auf ihm lassen und die anderen auf Wadenbeißer schicken, so dass der kurz vor 30% Bossleben umfällt. Dann alle kuscheln, Max-DPS und Shannox umhauen.

Zurück zu Lück: War gestern als Heiler in Zul Gurub. Tank und ein DD kamen aus einer Gilde. Jener (Waffen-Krieger) war komplett PvP-equipped inkl. T1-Waffe. Er war immer mit Abstand der beste DD und der Endboss war dank seiner 26k DPS ein Kinderspiel wie selten zuvor. Soviel zu dem hartnäckigen Vorurteil, dass PvPler in Instanzen im Nachteil wären...


----------



## Doofkatze (14. November 2011)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Gibt eine ganz einfache Methode seit dem Nerf... Augenkratzer sofort töten. Direkt nach dem Pull gehen ALLE DDs auf das Vieh und hauen ihn sofort um. So hat man zwar für den restlichen Kampf etwas erhöhten Schaden von Shannox, aber der ist lange nicht so wild als wenn ständig jemand am Augenauskratzen stirbt (soll es heute immer noch geben), zumal bei sovielen DDs ein 30k-Krit garantiert ist. Danach Shannox bis etwa 40% runterkloppen, einen DD auf ihm lassen und die anderen auf Wadenbeißer schicken, so dass der kurz vor 30% Bossleben umfällt. Dann alle kuscheln, Max-DPS und Shannox umhauen.




Genau so war auch die Ansage...bei jedem Versuch. Die 3 Millionen, die die 4 DDs (5 abz. Schurke, der auf Shannox bleiben sollte) in den Tries gemacht haben, haben der Schurke und ich aber zu zweit an Shannox geschafft. Und nicht die DDs starben, sondern wir Tanks, einfach da die Debuffs mal schnell auf 8-9 hochgestackt sind, weil Wadenbeißer ja in keine Falle gegangen ist, da die DDs rückwärts mit Augenkratzer spaziert sind und damit die Fallen an Augenkratzer ausgelöst haben...

4 Versuche...und jedes Mal das Gleiche. Als ich dann einen 6k DPS Jäger angeschrieben habe im allgemeinen Fehlerfinden, verließ dieser postwendend den Schlachtzug, das hätte er selbst auch gemerkt...loswerden wollte ich ihn eigentlich nicht Oo


----------



## Mheran rur Khroth (14. November 2011)

Sa ...

Vormittags: Hallen des Ursprungs hc, Anhuur (der mit den Schaltern)
Gruppe: Paladin, ..., Schattenpriester, Moonkin (ich)

Nach der Einladung sind alle Mitglieder am Eingang. Kurze Begrüssung von mir, alle antworten. Wir laufen los. Es kommt noch die Ansage, das wir den Erfolg machen wollen und die Erklärung vor dem Boss kommt. Ich bestätige mit "ok". Durch die Tür durch, die Treppe hoch bis zum Boss. Der Trash lag recht schnell, cc war nicht gewünscht.
Vor dem Boss dann die Erklärung zum Erfolg. Anhuur darf sein Lied max. 15 sek. singen. Das bedeutet die Schalter müssen gleichzeitig gemacht werden und man darf sich nicht zu lange mit den Schlangen unten vergnügen.

Nach der Einteilung (Schattenpriester und ich den linken Schalter, wobei ich schalten soll) fangen wir an. Der Lichtschild kommt, ich springe runter habe die Aggro der Schlangen, Baumrinde an und versucht zu schalten. Klappt aber nicht, da ich die Schlangen immer noch am Federkleid habe. Irgendwann sterbe ich dann, die anderen übringens auch.
Wir laufen wieder rein.
Ich sage noch, das ich erwartet habe, das der Priester mir hilft. Und meinte, das er mit runter springt und nicht oben stehen bleibt. Er antwortet, er wollte auch, aber ich war aus der Reichweite. Ich habe es nicht gleich verstanden aber dann ist mir eingefallen, das der Priester seine Gedankenexplosion auf ein freundliches Ziel (als Zentrum von dem der Schaden ausgeht) machen kann.

Mit diesen Erkenntnissen ein neuer Versuch. Diesmal spare ich Mana bei Bosskampf, wir springen runter. Ich mache Sternenfeuer ... und habe die Aggro bis zum Ende. Priester hat mit seiner Gedankenexplosion keine Chance. Da wir unseren Schalter nicht umgelegt bekommen kommt dann nach den 15 sek die Auffordung dahinzuscheiden ...

Nächster Versuch:
Ich sage an, das ich zuerst springe, die Aggro übernehme und der Priester schaltet.
Gesagt getan, wir springen, ich starte Sternenregen, dann Baumrinde, noch mal kurz Hurrikan, wechsle in Katzengestalt und mit "anstachelndem Brüllen" (8 sek Lauftempo +) hoch zum Boss. Dachte ich. Ich renne links gegen Bruchkannte der ersten Stufen bis ich das raffe, das ich da auch mit 100 Sprungversuchen nicht hochkomme und etwas nach links gehe um die Treppe da zu betreten, wo diese auch noch bis nach unten geht, ist der Tempobons fast weg. Aber ich habe ja noch Spurt (hält 15 sek ^^). Oben angekommen sehe ich das die anderen auch hoch kommen, rein zum Boss und erst mal Hurrikan und die Schlangen vom Heiler weggeblasen. Aber zu spät. Irgendwas hat nicht geklappt. Der Priester entschuldigt sich auch. Ich weis zwar nicht warum, aber egal...

Neuer Versuch:
Diesmal läuft's auf unserer Seite gut. Ich bin oben, habe die Schlagen dabei nehme auch die anderen und bringe Sie zum Boss. Aber irgendwie sterben wir so dahin. Ich glaube dem Heiler ist das Mana ausgegangen oder, ...

Einmal sind wir dann noch gestorben. Aber dann habe wir es doch geschafft. M.E. sogar recht locker. Kaum übt man 5 bis 6 Mal, schon klappt es auch. Dann haben wir noch den Rest gemacht. Zwar nicht alle Bosse oben aber den Skorpion-Boss hatten wir auch im Gepäck.

Hier ein Hinweis an alle Druiden. Wechselt vor dem Boss mal die Gestalt und setzt Euch auf eins der Kamele. Das sieht teilweise recht irre aus. Als Taure bin ich ja einiges gewohnt (kräftige Gestalt von Geburt an und dann die teilweise magersüchtigen Reittiere.) Aber als Mookin in vollem Federkleid auf dem Kamel - Das Kamel ist kaum zu sehen ^^.)

Die Gruppe hat sich noch mehrfach Bedankt das ich geblieben bin. Ich habe geschrieben, das ich sowas gerne mache, weil das mal was anders ist als nur durchrennen. Und wie beschrieben, musste ich als Druide doch einiges an Fähigkeiten einsetzen um das zu schaffen. Wann übernimmt ein Moonkin schon mal zielgerichtet die Aggro und wechselt dann in die Katzengestalt um die Adds schnell zum Tank zu bringen. Normalerweise wird das doch nur noch genutzt, um von einem Boss zum nächsten zu sprinten ^^.

Vielen Dank an die Gruppe (die übrigens aus einer Gilde war).

<edit>
PS: Zu den Posts weiter unten zum Gestaltenwechsel:
Ich spiele kein PvP. Aber mit meinem Krieger wechsle ich inzwischen auch ab und zu von Off in Deff: Das Entwaffnen kommt ganz gut.


----------



## Tomratz (14. November 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Am meisten hat mich aber dann heute Morgen geärgert, zu sehen, wie das Wadenbeißer Halsband von dem nervigen Bengel, der sofort rumgeschrien hat, als unser Diszipriester auf das Teil spaßweise mitgewürfelt hat, weil er einen Anfall bekam, das er mal wieder mit dem falschen Char (nicht mit seinem Schurken) dabei war, wie dieser tolle Typ dann First Need auf den Gürtel hatte, mich beim würfeln besiegte und dann jetzt der Gegenstand im AH wiederzufinden ist, während er weiter den 359er Gürtel trägt...Das fand ich dann echt enttäuschend.



Das wär dann auf jeden Fall ein Kandidat für die Ignoliste.

Irgendwie hab ich mich mit dem Magetwink die ganze Zeit nicht in Randomraids getraut, zum einen, weil man einfach mit entsprechenden Spacken rechnen muss, zum anderen weil ich mir meine Zeit nicht immer passend einteilen kann (RL ftw).

Da nehm ich die wenigen Stunden, die ich echt verplanen kann, lieber für meine Main.

Wenn bei Shannox ein kleines bisschen auf die Ansagen des RL gehört wird, ist der eigentlich fast schon Freeloot.


Wie man aber an Doofkatzes Beitrag sieht, gibt es immer wieder Leute, die einem das Gegenteil beweisen wollen


----------



## Mheran rur Khroth (14. November 2011)

Sa ... Nacht: Zul... letzter Boss (Den mag ich nicht. Immer bekomme ich was vom AoE ab. Ich habe es noch nicht geschafft an seiner Haltung zu erkennen ob ich nach links oder rechts weglaufen muss .
Gruppe: ...., Schurke, Krieger (DD, ich)

Ich komme irgendwo dazu. Ich glaube die Zone mit den Spähern war schon erledigt. Es läuft ganz gut. Der Schurke mach den meisten Schaden (15), dann ich (14), dann der andere DD (12), dann der Tank (10-11). Recht dicht beieinander also von den Balken sah es aber etwas besser zugunsten vom Schurken und mir aus. M.e. läuft alles ganz gut. Mobs und Bosse liegen recht zügig. Ich habe ab und zu mal kurz ein Aggroblizen wenn ich zu früh Klingenwirbel mache. Das fängt der Tank aber gleich ein. Eigentlich wird nichts geredet.
Nun denn, auf jeden Fall habe wir dann zwei Tote beim Boss. Der Schurke und der .. (Heiler?).
Kurz darauf sterbe auch ich in dem Odem der Flammen. Ich bin zwar dem Strahl ausgewichen, stand dann aber zu dicht am Boss. Und kurz danach der Wipe.
Wir sind am reinlaufen. Da wird der Schurke im Gruppenchat angesprochen, das er doch "Verschwinden" (Vanisch?) machen soll.
Er antwortet, das er das in seiner Skillung nicht hat. Darauf dann der Hinweis das das das in jeder Skillung vorhanden ist. < kurze Pause> "Aber bei ebay-Chars kann man keinen Skill erwarten". Vom Schurken kam dann einen noch recht neutrale Antwort.
Vom "König des Jammerns" kam dann: "Wenn er noch kicken könnte, hätte er den  längst gekickt".
Darauf habe ich eingeworfen, das ich nicht zugestimmt hätte und ob wir den Boss jetzt noch erledigen wollen.  Hinweis von einem anderen Spieler: "<schurke> fehlt noch. Von mir dann noch mal die Bitte doch jetzt den Boss zu machen.
Leider ist nichts passiert - Ich habe mich dann verabschiedet: "Ich habe keine Lust auf die Streiterei, Schaden war doch ok. Und DD ist ja schnell gefunden." Und die Gruppe verlassen.


----------



## Fremder123 (14. November 2011)

Mheran schrieb:


> Und wie beschrieben, musste ich als Druide doch einiges an Fähigkeiten einsetzen um das zu schaffen. Wann übernimmt ein Moonkin schon mal zielgerichtet die Aggro und wechselt dann in die Katzengestalt um die Adds schnell zum Tank zu bringen. Normalerweise wird das doch nur noch genutzt, um von einem Boss zum nächsten zu sprinten ^^.


Nein. Bei guten Druiden, speziell im PvP, gehören Gestaltwechsel fest zur situativen Spielweise. Auch bei Heilern und dicken Eulen.


----------



## Valdrasiala (14. November 2011)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Nein. Bei guten Druiden, speziell im PvP, gehören Gestaltwechsel fest zur situativen Spielweise. Auch bei Heilern und dicken Eulen.



Auch bei guten Paladin-Heilern. Wie oft mache ich den Heiligen Zorn an, dann heiliges Strahlen und ab neben den Tank und Zorn aus. Leider reagieren die wenigsten Random-Tanks darauf angemessen.


----------



## Terrorzapfen (14. November 2011)

Sonntag eeeeeeeeeeeeeeendlich Zul-Kriegsbär abgestaubt. Den Time-Run-Erfolg hatte ich zwar als Eule schon vor längerem errungen, aber als Bär-Tanbk habe ich das noch nicht geschafft. Das kratzt doch ganz schön am Ehrgefühl. Zudem der blöde Kriegsbär in meinem Inventar noch fehlt. 

Also mal wieder als Tank Zul-Inze angemeldet und instant nach ZulA. Es fragt eigentlich keiner mehr nach nem Time run, jede Gruppe die ich da erlebe versucht es einfach - so auch hier. Nach den ersten beiden Mobs am Eingang mountet alles auf und ich sehe 2 Kriegsbären und denke "uaaaaaaa, die würfeln schon mal nicht". 
Erster Boss liegt schnell, sieht echt gut aus, meine Hoffnung steigt. Heiler ist zwar nicht top equipped, bekommts aber gebacken. Ich pulle sehr zügig zum 2. Boss, keinerlei Absprache, jeder weiß was zu tun ist. Bärenboss liegt, noch 15 min - schönes Zeitpolster. Wir rennen zum ersten Späher kommt vom Heiler ein "afk". die gesamte Gruppe nur "..." oder "och neeeee". Wir warten.... Zähler sagt noch 14 Min Rest, kickvote für Heiler kommt, wir warten auf Ersatz..... Zähler sagt noch 13 Min Rest, neuer Heiler kommt und wir rennen direkt wie gestört los. 
Die Spähergruppen sind völlig problemlos, jeder cc'd sinnvoll und wir rauschen zu JanAlai und legen ihn easy. Ich renne direkt weiter, an den Krokohandtaschen vorbei und pulle alle drei Panther-Gruppen zusammen (Bär hat noch T11 an!), Heiler steckt dasmit meinen CDs weg, ein DD rennt schon an mir vorbei und cc'd die oben stehende Panther und mit den letzten beiden Panthern am Hintern gehts zum Boss rein. Zähler sagt noch 3 Min Rest. 

Es hat genau gepasst und 4 haben auf den blöden Kriegsbären nicht gewürfelt und ich darf ihn also endlich mein Eigen nennen.

DAAAAAANKE an die Jungs der Truppe!!!!!!!


----------



## Fremder123 (14. November 2011)

Terrorzapfen schrieb:


> Also mal wieder als Tank Zul-Inze angemeldet und instant nach ZulA. Es fragt eigentlich keiner mehr nach nem Time run, jede Gruppe die ich da erlebe versucht es einfach


Das ist aber leider auch teilweise ein Grund warum ich mich eben nicht freue, nach ZA zu kommen. Ich bevorzuge wie jeder andere einen zügigen, reibungslosen Instanzverlauf; das Problem ist, dass sich viele mit Blick auf den allgegenwärtigen Timer zu Hektik und damit auch Fehlern hinreißen lassen. Der Druck "Das müssen wir schaffen, nur dann sind wir gut" ist immer da, auch wenn man das Vieh gar nicht braucht oder haben will (Motorrad ftw) oder schadenstechnisch einfach das Event nicht zu schaffen ist. Seltsamerweise fragt der am niedrigsten ausgerüstete DD gleich am Eingang nach dem Timerun. Immer.

Darum muss ich ehrlich sagen, dass ich mich meist freue, wenn ZG aufgeht... der Raptor droppt zwar unterirdisch, aber er benötigt wenigstens keinen Rush.^^ Wenn wir mit Bekannten aus der Raidgruppe sind, allesamt gute Spieler und gut gerüstet, wird natürlich auch durch die Instanz gebügelt als gäbs kein Morgen, aber da weiß ich woran ich bin und treibe auch selbst mal an. Bei Randomgruppen weiß ich das nicht.


----------



## Terrorzapfen (14. November 2011)

Ich mag die Herausforderungen, die man mit 100% erreicht, wenn XY geschafft wurde. Der Panther kam in den ca. 50 mal in denen ich in ZulA war genau 2x, den Raptor habe ich noch nie gesehen. Diese Drops können mir gestohlen bleiben.

Stress lasse ich mir wegen des Erfolgs nicht machen, ich freue mich nur wie Bolle, dass es endlich funktioniert hat. DDs mit Pseudo-Taschen-PvP-Equip, die ogogog in den Chat labern und den TR machen wollen, lass ich gleich ins Leere laufen.


----------



## Virikas (14. November 2011)

Samstag abend Spass gehabt 

Kumpel hat in kompletten ICC Heroic Gear mit Donnerzorn als Waffe Schwarzfelshöhlen (die kam Random) getankt.
Ich war als Heiler dabei.
Sagen wir mal so .. Außer dass der Aggroaufbau nicht ganz so der Hammer war, wars komplett problemlos.. Das einzige Mal, wo ich ein wenig Pumpen musste war bei der letzten Trashgruppe vor dem Endboss.
Ich wage sogar zu behaupten, dass die randoms die da ahnungslos in unsere "After Raid Bierselig" Athmosphäre reingestolpert sind davon nichts mitbekommen haben. Chainpulling wie zu WotLK Zeiten.

Übrigens.. Was richtig Spass bringt als unterforderter Heiler: Bella pullen, die normalen beiden Hunde umhauen und dann Fiffi... Mit 400% mehr Schaden auf dem Tank hat man da sogar mal was zu tun  Kann ich nur empfehlen. Allerdings hat der Tank dafür auch das normale FL HC Gear angezogen


----------



## Cassiopheia (14. November 2011)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Das ist aber leider auch teilweise ein Grund warum ich mich eben nicht freue, nach ZA zu kommen.



Auch wenn ich eigentlich lieber ZA mag.. mitm Tank freu ich mich genau aus deinen Gründen wenn ich ne Gruppe in ZA erwisch die schon in Gang ist... Kein "Timer-Stress" auch wenn man eigentlich gar keine Lust hat.. Klar spiel ich die Ini so zügig wie es für mich (und den Rest der Gruppe) möglich ist. Wenn es innerhalb des Timers ist - super.. Wenn nicht dann nicht. Will ich den Timerun unbedingt, würd ich das aber auch nie übern DF machen. Hab für jeden Verständnis der nicht immer Bock hat da "durchzuhetzen" und bei anderen Gruppen fehlts dafür halt auch noch an dem ein oder anderen Ende..


----------



## Littletall (14. November 2011)

Heute ist mein Todesritter Level 85 geworden. Ich hab sie während der Levelphase als DD gespielt, aber jetzt sollte die Tank-Skillung wieder her.

Also hab ich geskillt, Glyphen gecheckt, mir noch einen Ruf-Ring besorgt und kräftig umgeschmiedet.

Die erwählte Instanz war die Verlorene Stadt der Tol'vir.

Und es funktionierte tadellos. Es war sauber, cool, es gab keinen einzigen Toten und ich wurde durchweg gutgeheilt. Teilweise hat es ausgesehen, als ob ich gar keinen Schaden nehme...das muss das Absorb vom Meisterschaftsschild gewesen sein.

Obwohl ich den Heal vorher gefragt hab, ob wir CC benutzen sollen und er meinte, es braucht keinen, hat der Schammy trotzdem selbständig gefroggt. Da konnte ich trotzdem prima drauf reagieren und der CC blieb bis zum Ende drin.

Das war toll zu tanken. Ich hoffe, ich erwisch noch viele weiterer solcher Gruppen.


----------



## Tomratz (15. November 2011)

Auf Grund Zeitmangel (farme mit dem Bergbautwink gerade Mats für meinen Mage, der darf auf Juwe umskillen) hab ich mich mit dem Magier Gestern nur für eine Ini angemeldet, es kam ZA.

Die Gruppe legte recht gut los und wir waren noch ziemlich gut in der Zeit, als wir vor dem dritten Boss standen. Endlich hatte ich auch mal gecheckt, welchen Mobs ich den Speedbuff klauen konnte, so dass in den Mobgruppen teilweise die Fetzen nur so flogen. Da wars mir dann auch mal egal wenn ich die Aggro geklaut hab. Die Casts kamen so schnell dass der Mob nicht den Hauch einer Chance hatte, zu mir zu kommen.

Auf der Treppe vor dem dritten Boss dann hat der Tank den einen Flammenwirker zum sheepen gemarkt und sofort die Mobs gepullt. Das Sheep kam dann kurz bevor alle beim Tank waren und dementsprechend wurde natürlich der CC gebrochen -> Fastwipe (der Heiler hatte sich versteckt und rezzte mit Massenrezz). Fragt mich der Tank, ob ich mein Sheep nicht mal schneller setzen kann. Antwort von mir, "das ist kein Instantcast".

Beim Boss ist der liebe Tank dann in den Bomben stehengeblieben, fiel um und ich hatte den Boss dann an der Backe. Trotz Zeitkrümmung und Spiegelbildern war er nicht mehr zu schaffen -> Wipe. Der Tank hat daraufhin geleaved. Timerun war eh nicht mehr zu packen, also neu in der Suche angemeldet.

Nach relativ kurzer Zeit kam ein DK-Tank dazu, mit dem wir den Boss dann locker gepackt haben. Der Tank fiel zwar auch kurz vor dem Boss um, aber da reichte unser Damage, um den Boss noch schnell umzuklatschen.

Auf dem Weg zum nächsten Boss kam dann die Ansage vom DK-Tank, dass dies seine zweite Ini als Tank ist. Hmmm, dafür war der dritte Boss aber recht gut gelaufen.

Ich durfte mir mein Ziel für den CC bei den Luchsen aussuchen und schon standen wir vor dem vierten Boss.

Auch der war kein grösseres Hindernis und auch der Hexxlord musste sich, trotz CC-Missverständnis (der Schurke hat gekopfnusst, aber dann logischerweise nicht nach cc't. Ich hab dann einfach mit auf den Mob geachtet und als er aus dem CC kam nachgesheeped) unseren vereinten Kräften beugen.

Beim Endboss lief die Geschichte mit dem Anstürmen ohne weitere Absprache perfekt. Wir waren zwar nicht so schnell unterwegs gewesen wie mit dem ersten Tank, dafür lief es eben ab dem dritten Boss ohne Wipe und auch ohne Stress.

Der "Neutank" bekam von der ganzen Truppe ein dickes Lob und alle waren zufrieden.


----------



## Doofkatze (15. November 2011)

Unsere Magierin war müde, der Palaheal will endlich mehr Chaoskugeln für sein DD-Zweihänder, unser Gildenmeister war nach 2wöchiger Pause mal wieder online.

"Tiefenentspannt" wollten wir noch zumindest eine Chaoskugel besorgen. Zul ist ja doch immer etwas stressig, darum doch lieber ne schöne hc-normale Instanz.

Es kam, wie es kommen musste: Grim Batol hc

Mit dabei ein Schamane, den wir vorab nach seinen Berufen fragten, um eine Lösung für unser Chaoskugel-Problem zu finden. Kräuterkunde + Alchemie kam uns natürlich sehr entgegen. Aufgrund seines verzauberten und gesockelten 360er Gears fragte ich nicht näher nach, ob er die Instanz kannte. Das stellte sich natürlich als Fehler heraus.

Ohne CC gings von Gruppe zu Gruppe. Der Schamane war leider Verstärker und nahm in meiner Umgebung recht viel Schaden, sodass der Palaheal dann doch lieber ihm die Flamme gab. Tiefenentspannt war was anderes. Da brauchte ich beim FL-Trash weniger Specials.

Beim General nahm er sich alle Adds zur Brust, obwohl einer der beiden Magier das eine Add verwandeln sollte, was der Schamane allerdings nicht wusste. Ein unpassender Blitz und schon war Umbriss im Berserker. Outgeared ja eigentlich kein Problem. Der nächste Blitz jedoch onehittete unsere Magierin, weil sie nicht aufpasste, das der anvisierte Palaheal in ihrer Umgebung stand.
Im allgemeinen Wirrwarr kam leider auch das zweite Add zu mir, da ich den falschen Trogg spottete. Da dieser nicht cc-t wurde, prügelte er dann weiterhin auf mich ein, da ich etwas AoE nutzte, um die anderen Troggs davon abzuhalten, den Palaheal zu schlagen. Auf Dauer war das einfach zu viel. Ganz unschuldig war ich nicht an dem Wipe, aber doch irgendwie überfordert, wie es gleich 2 mal zu solchen Problemen kommen kann, wo die interne Absprache doch eigentlich vorhanden war.

Im zweiten Versuch wurde der Schamane über sein Vorgehen eingeweiht und es passte.

In den darauffolgenden Gruppen hatte ich dann etwas Stress. Ich makierte nicht, habe auch nicht damit gerechnet, das 3 DDs 3 verschiedene Ziele angreifen können und sich unser Gildenmeister nicht mehr an unser Vorgehen bei den Gruppen erinnern konnte.
Beim Schmiedefutzie stellte sich leider heraus, das eben immer noch nicht alle die Bossmechanik kannten. Selbst mit Ansagen nahm mir ein Magier in der beeinträchtigten Phase fast die Aggro ab, obwohl ich es mehrfach sagte, das ich nur weglaufen kann und er deshalb aufpassen sollte. In der Schildphase versuchte er dann, vor den Flammen wegzulaufen. Blinzeln oder Eisblock Fehlanzeige.

Da ich mal wieder als einzige Person unterbrechen durfte liefen die anschließenden Trashgruppen auch eher schlecht als recht. Den Drachen ließen wir aus, wir wollten schließlich "tiefenentspannt" eine Instanz laufen (was aber alles andere als entspannt war), beim Endboss versuchte der Magier dann, vorm Orkan wegzulaufen und nahm an der Treppe bei 17% Rest-TP glücklicherweise keinen Schaden.

Da der Schaden toll war, fielen zumindest die Adds wie die Fliegen und unser Palaheal war eine Chaoskugel reicher.
Ich glaube, das sogar Zul Aman einfacher gewesen wäre.


----------



## Fremder123 (15. November 2011)

Tomratz schrieb:


> [...]es kam ZA.
> 
> Die Gruppe legte recht gut los und wir waren noch ziemlich gut in der Zeit, als wir vor dem dritten Boss standen. Endlich hatte ich auch mal gecheckt, welchen Mobs ich den Speedbuff klauen konnte, so dass in den Mobgruppen teilweise die Fetzen nur so flogen. Da wars mir dann auch mal egal wenn ich die Aggro geklaut hab. Die Casts kamen so schnell dass der Mob nicht den Hauch einer Chance hatte, zu mir zu kommen.
> 
> ...


Ich zitier mich mal eben selbst von gestern, passt so gut:


Fremder123 schrieb:


> Das ist aber leider auch teilweise ein Grund warum ich mich eben nicht freue, nach ZA zu kommen. Ich bevorzuge wie jeder andere einen zügigen, reibungslosen Instanzverlauf; das Problem ist, dass sich viele mit Blick auf den allgegenwärtigen Timer zu Hektik und damit auch Fehlern hinreißen lassen. Der Druck "Das müssen wir schaffen, nur dann sind wir gut" ist immer da


Deine Geschichte ist ein gutes Beispiel dafür. Es wird automatisch davon ausgegangen dass man mit jeder x-beliebigen Randomgruppe den Timerun zu schaffen hat... und dann passieren solche Missverständnisse und eben auch Fehler wie von Dir beschrieben. Lasst es doch einfach entspannt angehen. Wenn die Gruppe gut genug für das Event ist, zeigt sich das automatisch und nicht nur dann, wenn man wie irre durch die Gegend prescht.


----------



## Tomratz (15. November 2011)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Ich zitier mich mal eben selbst von gestern, passt so gut:
> 
> Deine Geschichte ist ein gutes Beispiel dafür. Es wird automatisch davon ausgegangen dass man mit jeder x-beliebigen Randomgruppe den Timerun zu schaffen hat... und dann passieren solche Missverständnisse und eben auch Fehler wie von Dir beschrieben. Lasst es doch einfach entspannt angehen. Wenn die Gruppe gut genug für das Event ist, zeigt sich das automatisch und nicht nur dann, wenn man wie irre durch die Gegend prescht.



Ich denke mal, dass ausser dem Tank, eigentlich keiner auf Timerun aus war. Die Gruppe war einfach ziemlich gut unterwegs und der Tank wird wohl dadurch auch ein wenig übermütig geworden sein.

Nachdem der erste Tank weg war, hat ja auch keiner sonst die Gruppe verlassen.

Allerdings geb ich dir durchaus Recht, viele gehen schon von Anfang an mit dem Anspruch "Timerungogogo" nach ZA, anstatt es einfach auf sich zukommen zu lassen. Daraus resultiert Stress (und sowas in einem Spiel, was einem eigentlich Spaß machen, ggfs. sogar Stress abbauen, soll), der Stress führt zu individuellen Fehlern und die wiederum evtl. zu unnötigen Wipes. Dass diese unnötigen Wipes dann zum leaven von einzelnen Spielern führen, müssen wir ja nicht weiter erörtern.

Das ist mit ein Grund, warum ich mit meiner Heilerin nicht so gern in die Zulinis geh, Heilstress (soweit ich mich überhaupt stressen lass) hab ich bei unserem wöchentlichen Raid genug. Wenn ich dann seh, dass DD gerne mal in irgendwelchen Effekten stehen bleiben und hinterher den Heiler anpflaumen, spar ich mir die Nerven und geh mit der Priesterin lieber angeln, um Bufffood für den Gildenraid zu kochen


----------



## Stevesteel (15. November 2011)

Ich war am Sonntag nach dem Raid noch 2 heroische Instanzen besuchen.
War mit einer Kriegerin (Tank) aus meiner Gilde gemeinsam im TS und unterwegs.
Der Ladebildschirm ploppte auf, wir kamen in den *Steinernen Kern*.
Der Wurm lag schon, wir waren an der Weggabelung nach rechts, wo es zu Plattenhaut ging.
Dort erstmal ein Wipe, da der Heiler es nicht geschafft hatte, die Gruppe hochzuheilen. 
Da wir 3 Caster DD waren, schlug ich vor, uns levitieren zu geben, kam zwar der Einwand, daß wenn man Schaden bekommt, dieses
sofort weg wäre.
Stimmt auch, aber wenn wir als Caster eh weit weg stehen, passiert uns nichts.
So lagen die 2 Riesen dann auch schnell.
Bei Plattenhaut dann 1 Wipe, weil Tank und Heiler ständig oos waren ^^
2er Versuch, alles fein.
Ozruk dann etliche Wipes, da der Tank es nicht gebacken bekam, den Boss richtig zu drehen , nachdem er es 
gerade so geschafft hatte aus der erschütternden Erde rauszulaufen.
Das Elementiumbollwerk wurde vom Magier auch nicht entfernt, nach einem weiteren Wipe, bat ich ihn, dies, sobald wir uns einen Dot verpaßt haben,
wegzumachen. Klappte auch, aber der Tank kippte immer wieder um, weil er ständig den Boss ausser Reichweite zog.
Heiler und 2 DD verließen uns dann, es kamen 3 neue hinzu, einer davon von unserem Server, er fragte, nach dem ersten Wipe, ob er umloggen und tanken solle.
Die Kriegerin ging auf Fury, er kam mit Druiden, der Boss bewegte sich kaum und war dann sofort down.

Die nächste Anmeldung im DF bescherte uns dann den *Vortexgipfel*.
Der Weg zum Großwesir war bis auf 2 Mobgruppen frei, der vorherige Tank hatte wohl nach einem oder mehreren Wipes die Gruppe verlassen.
Lief alles recht problemlos, ein Wipe gabs bei den Mobs im Dreieck, da mein Fear ständig unterbrochen wurde und auch sonst niemand wirklich seine Unterbrechungsfähigkeiten
wahrnahm, naja, 2 Adepten, die sich ständig gegenseitig hochheilen und dazu noch einen Melee-Mob, dan kannst ewig kämpfen ^^
Den letzten Wipe gab es beim ersten Try bei Assad, da der Druidenheiler es nicht für nötig hielt, zu dispellen.
Einige unschöne Worte von ihm, dann verließ er uns.
Neuen Heiler gesucht, einige Sekunden später war der auch drin, klappte dann nach einem weiteren Wipe auch, da er Priester nur Massendispell nutzte und wer nicht drinstand Pech hatte ^^
Der Tank und ich haben seit kurzem das Problem, daß wir nicht sehen, wenn ein Mob/Boss castet -_-
Den Erfolg für keine statische Aufladung abzubekommen, habe ich mit jedem meiner Chars, aber seit neuesten sehe ich halt solche Casts nicht mehr, obwohl es im Interface korrekt eingestellt ist. Na, muss ich nochmal gucken, woran es liegt. Sicher irgendein Addon.


----------



## Fremder123 (15. November 2011)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> Den Erfolg für keine statische Aufladung abzubekommen, habe ich mit jedem meiner Chars, aber seit neuesten sehe ich halt solche Casts nicht mehr, obwohl es im Interface korrekt eingestellt ist. Na, muss ich nochmal gucken, woran es liegt. Sicher irgendein Addon.


Oder Castbalken verschoben. Wenn es partout keine Lösung gibt hilft auch z.B. Quartz, dort kann man groß den Castbalken des Ziels auf einer beliebigen Stelle des Bildschirms anzeigen lassen. Damit werden Sie geholfen.


----------



## Stevesteel (15. November 2011)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Oder Castbalken verschoben. Wenn es partout keine Lösung gibt hilft auch z.B. Quartz, dort kann man groß den Castbalken des Ziels auf einer beliebigen Stelle des Bildschirms anzeigen lassen. Damit werden Sie geholfen.



Joa, thx, das werde ich heute Abend mal ausprobieren.


PS: Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, habe ich auch mit einem anderen Char bei Majordomus dessen Casts sehen können. Muss also an dem Char und den Addons von diesem liegen.


----------



## Minatrix (15. November 2011)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> [...]
> Dort erstmal ein Wipe, da der Heiler es nicht geschafft hatte, die Gruppe hochzuheilen.
> [...]
> Den letzten Wipe gab es beim ersten Try bei Assad, da der Druidenheiler es nicht für nötig hielt, zu dispellen.
> [...]



*hust* also... beim ersten Fall kann man doch als Heiler erwarten das die DDs einfach Springen sobald der Mob das Bein hebt!? Und im zweiten Fall... das ist Magie, ein Druidenheiler muss das extra mitskillen... auch hier wäre allen geholfen wenn man einfach springen würde... Ich hasse sowas, da wirds immer den Heilern in die Schuhe geschoben wenn die DDs die Mechanik nicht schnallen... *grmpf* Ich bin selber Heiler und was ich mir manchmal anhören muss ist eine Frechheit -.- Da geht mir die Hutschnur... Sorry fürs OT aber das musste ich loswerden.

LG Mina


----------



## Virikas (15. November 2011)

Gestern noch fix einen Tankbeutel + Punkte mit dem Warrytank abholen wollen.
Grim Batol HC
Schami meldet direkt nach Ini Port "brauche Manapausen bin grad frisch 85"
Gedanklich hab ich mich schonmal auf einen längeren Aufenthalt eingestellt....
War dann aber wirklich gut geheilt. Insbesondere der ~10 Minuten Kampf gegen Draga war wieder mal der Hammer.
Erst failed die "gogo mach hin" Eule und leaved noch im Bossfight und zum Schluss standen nur noch Schami (OOM) und ich.
Wie gut, dass nach jedem Kill Siegesrausch proct. Add umhauen -> Siegesrausch und bisserl nebenbei Heilung soweit OOM möglich durch den Schami 

Ansonsten aber relativ zügig durchgekommen und keine größeren Probleme. Von dem "frisch 85" Schami können sich so einige andere Randomheiler noch ein Scheibchen abschneiden


----------



## Stevesteel (15. November 2011)

Minatrix schrieb:


> *hust* also... beim ersten Fall kann man doch als Heiler erwarten das die DDs einfach Springen sobald der Mob das Bein hebt!? Und im zweiten Fall... das ist Magie, ein Druidenheiler muss das extra mitskillen... auch hier wäre allen geholfen wenn man einfach springen würde... Ich hasse sowas, da wirds immer den Heilern in die Schuhe geschoben wenn die DDs die Mechanik nicht schnallen... *grmpf* Ich bin selber Heiler und was ich mir manchmal anhören muss ist eine Frechheit -.- Da geht mir die Hutschnur... Sorry fürs OT aber das musste ich loswerden.
> 
> LG Mina



Zum ersten Fall: Klar springen alle, es kann aber auch mal jemand nen Lag o.ä. haben und es nicht schaffen, einmal KdH oder Wildwuchs, schon ist allen geholfen, besser als erneut bei Bob zu landen. Wenn ich dann auch noch 4 Caster in der Gruppe habe, brauche ich nur den Tank heilen.
zum 2. Fall: 
Ok, ich habe vorher im Gruppenchat geschrieben, daß ich nicht sehe, wenn der Assad castet. 
Wenn ich mit Heiler dort bin, wird dispellt, wer es benötigt.
Alles geholfen wird hier nicht, es wird dem Heiler lediglich erleichtert, wenn er kaum noch Mana hat o.ä.
Die Gruppe aber mit Absicht sterben zu lassen, weil man es so für richtig hält, ist meiner Meinung nach falsch.
Es hat auch niemand den Heiler deswegen geflamt, er hat nur geflamt und ist abgehauen.


----------



## Sotham (15. November 2011)

Also ich weiß nicht was die Diskussion soll. Für 5er inis hab ich mit meiner Druidin auch das Magie entfernen mitgeskillt. Warum? Ganz einfach, wer ausser dem Heiler fühlt sich denn für sowas verantwortlich? Richtig: Niemand! 

Als Retri interessiert es mich auch nicht die Bohne ob ich dispellt werde oder nicht, da mach ich das alles selbst und verpasse jemand noch ne Hand der Freiheit, der es nicht hinbekommt. 

Als Hexer finde ich es nervig, komme aber, wenn ich beim Casten mal gerade nicht rechtzeitig hüpfen konnte, dank Jeder für sich im Notfall raus.


----------



## Tomratz (15. November 2011)

Sotham schrieb:


> Also ich weiß nicht was die Diskussion soll. Für 5er inis hab ich mit meiner Druidin auch das Magie entfernen mitgeskillt. Warum? Ganz einfach, wer ausser dem Heiler fühlt sich denn für sowas verantwortlich? Richtig: Niemand!
> 
> Als Retri interessiert es mich auch nicht die Bohne ob ich dispellt werde oder nicht, da mach ich das alles selbst und verpasse jemand noch ne Hand der Freiheit, der es nicht hinbekommt.
> 
> Als Hexer finde ich es nervig, komme aber, wenn ich beim Casten mal gerade nicht rechtzeitig hüpfen konnte, dank Jeder für sich im Notfall raus.



Und als Mage blinzel ich einfach  

Wenn ich mit meiner Priesterin bei Asaad bin, dispelle ich prinzipiell, trotzdem schaffen es immer wieder einzelne DD, zu verrecken, weil sie ihren Arsch nicht in Bewegung setzen und sich ins sichere Dreieck retten. 

Da könnte zwar noch Glaubenssprung helfen, aber erst mal muss ich meinen eigenen Arsch retten, wenns dann noch langt, zieh ich auch mal noch jemanden ran, da schau ich aber in erster Linie ob der Tank weggekommen ist.


----------



## Fremder123 (15. November 2011)

Minatrix schrieb:


> *hust* also... beim ersten Fall kann man doch als Heiler erwarten das die DDs einfach Springen sobald der Mob das Bein hebt!?


Das ist schon richtig, aber leider ist springen nicht gleich springen in WoW. Mir passiert es trotz rechtzeitigem springen hin und wieder, dass ich trotzdem erwischt werde wegen Latenz etc. Also sollte man nicht automatisch davon ausgehen dass diejenigen nur zu faul seien und sich mal zum dispellen herablassen. Und ich sage das, obwohl oder gerade weil ich mit 2 Heilern in die Instanzen renne.



Minatrix schrieb:


> Und im zweiten Fall... das ist Magie, ein Druidenheiler muss das extra mitskillen


Seit Cata muss das jeder Heiler mitskillen. Und was das mit der Situation zu tun hat versteh ich nicht ganz. Wer das nicht mitskillt gehört achtkantig aus der Instanz geprügelt. Es wird eh schon zu wenig dispellt meiner Erfahrung nach, z.B. gibt es Mobs die einen Spieler verwandeln und der steht dann die volle Zeit im Sheep weil der Heiler sich zu fein ist mal den Dispell-Knopf zu drücken. Es gab zwar die Ansage, dass mit Cata wieder mehr aufs Mana geachtet werden solle, das heißt aber nicht dass man kathegorisch alles verweigert, was abseits von Verjüngung & Co. noch so zu tun wäre. Ich selbst bin froh, wenn ich mit dem Schami mal wen froschen oder offensiv dispellen kann, bringt etwas Abwechslung in den Heileralltag. Kriegt die Gruppe grad volles Pfund aufs Maul und es kümmert sich trotzdem keiner um CC wirds natürlich nervig, aber man sollte sich selbst nicht ganz so auf die Goldwaage stellen nur weil man mal tankt oder heilt.


----------



## Virikas (15. November 2011)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Wer das nicht mitskillt gehört achtkantig aus der Instanz geprügelt. Es wird eh schon zu wenig dispellt meiner Erfahrung nach, z.B. gibt es Mobs die einen Spieler verwandeln und der steht dann die volle Zeit im Sheep weil der Heiler sich zu fein ist mal den Dispell-Knopf zu drücken.



.. oder der Heiler das nicht sieht, weil es genügend sinnfreie Magiedebuffs gibt die man eben nicht dispellt, weil da heilen günstiger ist dispellen. z.B. Grim Batol die Wasserblitze oder Schwarzfelshöhlen der -HP Debuff von den Feuereles beim dritten Boss (Liste fortsetzbar). Nicht jeder hat ein UI, was das sauber anzeigt und insbesondere das StandardUI kann es nicht.
.. oder der Heiler hat grad was anderes zu tun (zum Beispiel dem Tank den Arsch retten).
"zu fein" ist immer sehr leicht gesagt.

Andersrum könnte man natürlich auch fragen: Warum soll ich als Heiler dispellen (offensiv und defensiv) oder Leute mit Glaubenssprung aus irgendwelchem Mist ziehen, wenn 99% der Random DDs nicht mal kicken können? Von offensivem Dispellen bei Magiern und Schamis will ich gar nicht erst anfangen...

So eine Gruppe funktioniert immer noch als Gruppe. Wer als DD dauer Aggro zieht, permanent CCs öffnet oder stundenlang in vermeidbarem Schaden steht, landet in meiner persönlichen Prioliste nunmal gaaaanz weit unten


----------



## Bismark72 (16. November 2011)

Sotham schrieb:


> Also ich weiß nicht was die Diskussion soll. Für 5er inis hab ich mit meiner Druidin auch das Magie entfernen mitgeskillt. Warum? Ganz einfach, wer ausser dem Heiler fühlt sich denn für sowas verantwortlich? Richtig: Niemand!


Soweit ich weiss hat Blizzard den Dispel bei allen DD-Specs so geändert, dass man den nur noch auf sich selbst wirken kann. Beim Priester ist es ganz sicher so, aber ich meine bei allen anderen auch. So oder, dispellen ist Aufgabe vom Heiler. Seit der Änderung kann's aber eh sonst keiner machen.


----------



## Minatrix (16. November 2011)

Ayjai... entschuldigung, ich wollte mit meinem spontanen Ausbruch keine Grundsatzdiskussion hier lostretten, die Geschichte klang nur durch die Wortwahl für mich so als ob die Heiler Schuld wären und zwar nur die weil die zu "blöd" waren oder sich "zu fein"... ich wollte nur darauf aufmerksam machen das man als DD dem Heiler die Arbeit sowohl schwerer als auch leichter machen kann, an den richtigen Stellen mal eine Unterbrechung, ausweichen oder eben Hüpfen. Ich sag nicht das jeder für sich selber Sorgen soll, eben darum gings mir ja, wenn man bedenkt das in den HCs auch Heiler rümlaufen die noch nicht so lange im Geschäft sind könnte man ja auf die Idee kommen und auch bei den leichten HCs einfach trotzdem an die Mechanik denken und ein Hüpferchen einlegen  Und ja natürlich sollte der Heiler die Magie runterziehen, manchmal reichts nur einfach mit dem Mana dann nciht oder, oder, oder... Es gibt bestimmt 1000 Möglichkeiten, darum gings mir aber gar nicht.  So und nu Ende OT von mir.

Damits nicht ganz OT wird:

Gestern hab ichs mit meinem Twink (78) nicht mal geschafft in die Ini reinzukommen... Angemeldet und nachdem ich geschlagene 30 Minuten gewartet hab und das Fenster 7(!) mal aufging und jedesmal ein DD abgelehnt hat, hatte ich keine Lust mehr. -.- 

LG Mina


----------



## Snee (16. November 2011)

Vortex-Endboss gibts von mir im Gruppenchat immer die Ansage "Wer bei der statischen Aufladung nicht springt kann sich selber dispellen oder stirbt". Natürlich lasse ich keinen sterben, nur weil das Springen nicht geklappt hat. Aber bei totalen Verweigerern spar ich mir am Ende je nach Lust und Laune auch mal den dispell. So hat es einen gewissen Lerneffekt. Ist zwar nicht meine Aufgabe und natürlich spiele ich auch nicht den Moralapostel. Aber viele Leute haben sich nach meinem Posting bei mir direkt erkundet, was es mit statischer Aufladung auf sich hat und sich über die anschließende Erklärung sehr gefreut. Man sollte halt nicht immer davon ausgehen, dass jeder jede Bossmechanik kennt UND auch versteht.

Gilt im Kern übrigens auch fürs Stampfen der Riesen oder aber das Schreddern von den Schnitzelviechern. Wenn ein Meele dort permanent im Schreddern stehen bleibt, dann lass ich ihn - auch wenn ichs gegenheilen könnte - am Ende sterben. Danach gibts nen Rezz und ne Erklärung, warum er gestorben ist und allen ist geholfen. 

Wie lautet nochgleich eine alte WoW-Weisheit: Tank tot? Heiler schuldig! Heiler tot? Tank schuldig! DD tot? DD schuldig. Klar ist das die überspitze Version, aber es steckt immer noch sehr viel Wahrheit drin ^^


----------



## Doofkatze (16. November 2011)

Auch wenn es nicht hundertprozentig hier reinpasst.

Ich war gestern wirklich nicht gut drauf, da derzeit privat einfach nichts so wirklich nach meinem Sinne läuft.

Ich logge also ein mit meinem Hexer, stöber etwas im AH, habe kaum Lust, groß was zu machen, als ich von der Gilde eingeladen werde für die nächste Chaoskugel-hol-Instanz.

Kaum wurde der Dungeonbrowser gestartet, kam das übliche Gequengel wegen der langen Wartezeit (wohl gemerkt, ich bin mit noch 23 mit Abstand der Jüngste, die anderen waren Mitte 30, angesichts des Geschlechts öhm...Ende 20  und dann 40+ Altherren).

Wir waren schon zu viert, benötigten nur einen Tank, als ein weiteres Gildenmitglied einloggte und fragte, ob sie noch mitkommen kann.
"Klar, wenn du nen Tank hast..."
"ok"
...einerseits ok...Ohne zu murren auf nen Charakter zu loggen, der mehrere Monate brach lag, um es zu versuchen...wirklich super. Hätte ich mir nicht zugetraut...
andererseits wussten wir quasi schon, wodrauf wir uns da einlassen. Normalerweile ne 360er Eule mit 8-10k DPS bzw. 8k HPS, wenns mal gut läuft, zwischenzeitlich aber auch nur 5k DPS...und dann noch nen Charakter, den man letztmalig vor Ewigkeiten gespielt hat...

Normalerweise sind wir ja nur schwer totzubekommen. Der Palaheiler versteht sein Handwerk. Wenn ich tanke, regeneriert er Mana in Bosskämpfen, macht dann als Heiler etwas Schaden mit...

Doch hier...Ich meine, der Zorn war an. Aber wenn man nicht spottet und weglaufende Adds nicht zurückbekommt, weil es alles zu hektisch ist und die 2 Arkanmagier nun auch nicht wenig Aggro zusammenbasteln und jeder ein anderes Ziel nimmt...

Entsprechend chaotisch wars. Und auch wenn wir es teilweise doch sehr als Spaß abgetan haben, so merkte man leider doch schon den teilweise mürrischen Unterton. Zusammen mit einigen PC-Abstürzen beim Tank, ausgerechnet mitten in Bosskämpfen und damit zu Wipes führend...

Schließlich dann aber doch eine schöne Szene. Wir ließen das Krokodil zuerst aus, da es normalerweise auch mit mir als Tank recht stressig werden kann. Da Siamat aber nach dem zweiten Boss nicht auftauchte, mussten wir ihn natürlich doch töten. Wir ließen die rechte Gruppe der bremer Stadtmusikanten (3 aufeinanderstehende Mobs) vor dem Kroko aus, machten also nur den linken Trupp. Auf dem Rückweg hüpfte jeder sofort in den Wirbel. Ich jedoch sah den Pull und begann daraufhin, die Viecher mit meinem Hexer zu bearbeiten. 

Es gelang mir sogar recht gut. Der erste Mob starb...der zweite Mob war fast tot...Aber Hilfe kam nicht. Schließlich brachte ich aber allein auch den dritten Mob zu Fall. Kurz danach waren alle 4 anderen in Sturmwind. "du kriegst das so gut hin, du schaffst auch den Rest der Instanz allein..."

Vielen Dank auch -.-

Nachdem wir auch bei Siamat 2 Versuche brauchten, da unsere Tankadina wieder einen PC-Absturz hatte, gings endlich ins Bettchen.


----------



## Tomratz (16. November 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Ich jedoch sah den Pull und begann daraufhin, die Viecher mit meinem Hexer zu bearbeiten.
> 
> Es gelang mir sogar recht gut. Der erste Mob starb...der zweite Mob war fast tot...Aber Hilfe kam nicht. Schließlich brachte ich aber allein auch den dritten Mob zu Fall. Kurz danach waren alle 4 anderen in Sturmwind. "du kriegst das so gut hin, du schaffst auch den Rest der Instanz allein..."
> 
> Vielen Dank auch -.-



Das hast du nun davon  

Ne, mal im Ernst. Solange man das noch von der spassigen Seite sehen kann, ist doch alles im grünen Bereich.


----------



## J_0_T (17. November 2011)

Vor ein paar tagen Zg gegangen. 

Legen den Gift typ und kratzen grade die leichen auf als der tank ma so kurz meinte: "Mit dem schaden wird das aber nichts... " und haut einfach ab. Wir erst ma wtf? Okay der Schama lies auch sowas vom stapel und verlies uns aber wir waren happy das der neue tank und heiler doch sahen das die ini machbar gewesen ist. 

Jetzt sollte ich aber ma erwähnen das der flame tank in der grütze stehen blieb und dadurch verendete. 

Wenn der betreffende tank hier ma reinschaut... wir ham die ini ohne probs fertig bekommen... auch ohne dich ^^


----------



## Bibbie (20. November 2011)

Also in den low Level Inis war ich doch so gefrustet, das ich nur je einmal reinbin wegen dem Erfolg. Aber auch ein nettes Erlebnis war dabei in den Schwarzfelstiefen:

Wir legten den Boss, der den Beutel gibt und haben dann die Ini noch zuende gemacht. Sehr nette Leute und viel Spass war dabei!

Nun bin ich in der Scherbenwelt angelangt und dort ging es bis jetzt ganz gut durch die Inis, auch wenn ich befürchte, das noch einige DK meine Nerven rauben werden    Naja, vielleicht werde ich ja eines besseren belehrt


----------



## Neneko89 (20. November 2011)

Langsuir schrieb:


> .. oder der Heiler das nicht sieht, weil es genügend sinnfreie Magiedebuffs gibt die man eben nicht dispellt, weil da heilen günstiger ist dispellen. z.B. Grim Batol die Wasserblitze oder Schwarzfelshöhlen der -HP Debuff von den Feuereles beim dritten Boss (Liste fortsetzbar). Nicht jeder hat ein UI, was das sauber anzeigt und insbesondere das StandardUI kann es nicht.
> .. oder der Heiler hat grad was anderes zu tun (zum Beispiel dem Tank den Arsch retten).
> "zu fein" ist immer sehr leicht gesagt.
> 
> ...



Ich weiß nicht was alle gegen das Standart UI haben? Oo Man sieht alles, kann alles vernünftig despellen. Dann Despellt man eben schnell zweimal, bevor irgendwer umkippt. oO 

Natürlich gibts genug Leute die failen, aber warum sollte man dann, wenn man es selbst kann nicht seine Fähigkeiten benutzen? Wirklich Gruppenförderlich ist diese Aussage ja nicht.


----------



## Tomratz (21. November 2011)

Neneko89 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was alle gegen das Standart UI haben? Oo Man sieht alles, kann alles vernünftig despellen. Dann Despellt man eben schnell zweimal, bevor irgendwer umkippt. oO
> 
> Natürlich gibts genug Leute die failen, aber warum sollte man dann, wenn man es selbst kann nicht seine Fähigkeiten benutzen? Wirklich Gruppenförderlich ist diese Aussage ja nicht.




Mit der Markierung in dem von dir zitierten Posting hast du dir eigentlich selbst deine Antwort auf das Thema Gruppenförderliches Spiel.

Es ist die Aufgabe eines jeden Gruppenmitgliedes (und dazu gehören eben auch die DD), seine jeweiligen Fähigkeiten zu nutzen und sein Gehirn zu Gunsten der Gruppe einzuschalten.

Das schliesst für mich mit ein, dass ich als DD (wenn ich denn mal als solcher unterwegs bin, meistens bin ich ja als Heiler in den Inis) auch mal bei Asaad oder den Stampfmobs im steinernen Kern einen kurzen Sprung hinlege, um den negativen Effekten der angesprochenen Fähigkeiten (bei Asaad die statische Aufladung, die einen an den Ort fesselt, bei den Stampfmobs direkter Schaden durch das Beben) zu vermeiden.

Dass es dabei manchmal, verursacht durch Laggs oder von mir aus auch aus einmaliger Unaufmerksamkeit dazu kommen kann, dass das nicht funktioniert, sei dahingestellt. Da wird auch jeder vernünftige Heiler nicht gleich ein grosses Bohei draus machen. Leider muss ich aber als Heiler (oder auch wenn ich mit dem DD unterwegs bin) immer öfter sehen, dass sich bei vielen DD eine "der Heiler wirds schon richten" Mentalität herausbildet und man sich einfach zu fein ist, aus solchen Effekten mal rauszugehen oder sie abzuwenden, man könnte ja dann im E-P....meter nicht mehr unangefochten an der Spitze rangieren. Ja, mir ist es als DD auch schon passiert, dass mich Gruppenmitglieder dann angemacht haben weil mein Schaden nicht mehr so hoch ausgefallen ist. Meistens sind das aber genau die Kameraden, die z.B. bei Asaad nach der ersten statischen Aufladung elendiglich verreckt sind. Da gibts von mir dann einen Post mit den gestorbenen Toden   und  dem Anlass für den Tod, danach herrscht meistens Ruhe.

Ich hab mir zwar angewöhnt, z.B. bei Asaad automatisch zu dispellen, aber auch ich muss dann irgendwann mal Richtung rettendes Dreieck wetzen, wenn dann immer noch einer wie angewurzelt dasteht hat er Pech gehabt, gleiches gilt eben auch für DD, die in jedem komischen Zeug auf dem Boden stehen bleiben.


----------



## Huntedsoul (21. November 2011)

Dann will ich auhc mal meinen Senf dazu geben. 

Ich war mit einem Kollegen im Thron der Gezeiten. Ansich mag ich die Instanz. 
Ansich.. Ja... 

Meine Wenigkeit war mit dem kleinen Jägerchen da. und mein Kollege Mit seinem Holypala.

Den rest der Gruppe bekomm ich soweit auch net mehr hin. Ausser das wir noch ein Krieger dabei hatte.

Ich denke mal das Ihr alle die Heilenden Nagas kennt. 

Naja.. Schön und gut. Unser Tank rennt rein. Jeder geht auf ein anderes Ziehl, Vor dem Pull hab ich mir dann noc herlaub eine Eisfalle zu setzen. Mit Ansage sogar. Was macht unser lieber Krieger.. Er stürmt genau dieses Ziel an... Röms.. Eisfalle Frei.. Fleissig am Heilen... Krieger geht wieder auf nen anderen Naga. Der heiler steht Frei.. Also Denk ich mir.. Najut.. kann passieren... Mach das blaue Quadrat auf den Mob und setz ihn wieder in die Eisfalle... 

Und ich denke mir mal Ihr erratet es dann: Der Krieger geht gemächlichten Schrittes zur Eisfalle, Schaut sie sich an, Und

und...

ja.. Er holt aus... Rööms.. Eisfalle wieder Frei... -.-

Naja... Irgendwann haben wir es dann doch geschafft und alle Mobs lagen im Dreck... Wir haben dem Krieger noch versucht zu erklären das man Eisfallen und Schäfchen usw nicht befreit.. es sei man ist der Tank und es leben keine Weiteren Gegner mehr.

Naja.. Nächste gruppe oben.... Das gleich wieder... Der Krieger befreit die Eisfalle... -.- Ich war eh genervt den Tag... Naja Privates halt, und wollte nur eine nette ini mit nem Kollegen machen.. ^^ 

Und da ich kein grosser Freund vom Kicken bin, mein Kollege übrigends auch nicht, so haben wir dann die Gruppe verlassen und die anderen mit diesem Kriegerdussel ihrem Schicksal überlassen.

Ich hoffe mal das sie es dann doch noch geschafft haben.

Aber der anblick des Kriegers geht mir nicht mehr aus dem Kopf... 

Er geht zu Eisfalle.
Er schaut se sich an.
Er dreht sich um.
Er dreht sich wieder um und schaut... und dann
RÖÖMS...

Das geht mir nicht mehr aus dem Kopf XD

So im Nachhinein ist es ja auch lustig. aber den Abend.. Da hatte ich dann die Nase Voll ^^


----------



## J_0_T (21. November 2011)

Heute was tolles gehabt  Ich liebe ja comedy in rnd-dungeons und wurde auch nicht enttäuscht. 

Stratholm - Haupteingang version (Ini mit Blazanar)
Wir hatten einen Druiden, einen Prister (Hauptdarsteller), einen Magier, ich (jäger) und sonst noch was...

Fing ganz locker an... bis der Heiler meinte er hätte langeweile. Was macht er dann als fürsorglicher heiler... pullt mit... gut der druide bekommt es noch hin. Nur nölt der heiler weiter. 

Kurz vor Balzanar kommt der lustige teil... tank zieht den einen pyro kerl und hat noch die vordere gruppe an sich... der Heal holt Balzanar. Was der heal bis dato nicht wusste war das der tank mit seinen rat-pack noch nen anderen raum added. Es kommt wie es kommen musste... der Heal hatte jetzt was zu tun und vermasselte es ganz gewaltig ^^

Gut... er nahm die schuld auch auf sich und wir clearten die ini nach dem unschönen wie auch unnötigen wipe


----------



## Doofkatze (22. November 2011)

...warum haben meine Random Heiler eigentlich immer Disconnects, nachdem sie vorher noch über mich lästern, das ich ruhig mal 2 Gruppen pullen könnt, weils so langweilig is?...


----------



## Snee (22. November 2011)

Gestern zufällige Ini angemeldet und im Thron der Gezeiten HC gelandet. Zum Auftakt der Ini erlaubt sich mein Jäger einen Heiler-Mob mit dem Jägermal zu belegen, Totenkopf zu setzen und den anderen Heiler einfach mal per Falle einzufrieren. Der Tank - Captain Capslock - machte mir darauf hin unverständlich klar, dass nur er makiert und niemand sonst. Meine lapidare Antwort lautete "sry, dann makier halt du". Es folgten neben Belehrungen dass er der Tank ist und nur er das Recht zum makieren und CC ansagen hat auch ne Beleidigung. Mein kommentar war lediglich, dass er von seinem Egotrip mal runterkommen soll, worauf hin ich mich nach dem Kill der Mobgruppen bis zum Aufzug wieder in SW wiedergefunde habe. Da es ne komplette Randomgruppe war, versteh ich nicht, warum mal wieder so viele Leute alles einem Tank durchgehen lassen!?! Wenn er makieren möchte hab ich doch kein Problem damit. Aber trotz Entschuldigung dann so einen Hampelmann zu machen find ich echt unglaublich. Dass dann auch noch die DDs und der Heiler dem Kickvote zugestimmt haben ist dann nur noch arm.

Für die Beleidigung gabs im Anschluss direkt ein Ticket mit GM-Rückmeldung nach unter 5 Minuten. Vielleicht hilft ihm das mal ein bissl runterzukommen...


----------



## Doofkatze (22. November 2011)

O-ton Zul-Aman

Kurz vor dem Endboss kommt ja so ein "wir sind nun mit den Zandalari verbündet ... Die ganze Welt wird in Blut ertrinken!"

Tank: "Die ganze Welt? Nein...ein kleines gallisches Dorf..."


----------



## Roy1971 (22. November 2011)

Ehrlich gesagt, erschrecken mich die meisten der Einträge zu diesem Thema. Wenn ich mir das hier so durchlese, wird von vielen ein gewisses "Grundverständnis" abverlangt, was aber nicht unbedingt alle WoW Spieler haben. Als Neuling oder Wiedereinsteiger hat man es in Random-Gruppen wirklich nicht leicht. 
Nach ca. 1 1/2 Jahren Pause habe ich mich dazu entschloßen, mal meinen verstaubten Priester aus dem Rucksack zu packen und mal wieder ein wenig in WoW reinzuschnuppern. So habe ich mir dann erstmal den Lichking und Cata installiert und bin dann ziemlich unbedarft angefangen.

Nach nun einem Monat Eingewöhnungsphase wollte ich dann mal wieder mit einigen Instanzengängen beginnen und hab mich dann für die mir bekannten Inis entschieden, um erstmal wieder ein wenig Erfahrung zu sammeln. Mangels Gilde bin ich dann auf Random-Gruppen angewiesen und habe mich dann über den Dungeonbrowser eingeloggt. Tja, Erfahrung hab ich gesammelt, aber nicht die, die ich haben wollte. Denn für mich hat dieser Art von Instanzengang nix mehr mit Spielfreude zu tun. Man kommt in die Ini rein, ein krurzes "Hallo" und "Los gehts" und der Tank rennt los. Ich als Heiler hinter her und kam mit dem Tank und Gruppenheal auch soweit mit. Nur leider Mana zu Ende und das nach der 3. Mobgruppe. Also, Fläschchen raus um Mana aufzutanken, nur leider hatte der Tank schon wieder gepullt. Mit knapp nem viertel Mana noch versucht, den Tank am Leben zu halten, doch leider vergebens. Gruppe vollständig ausgelöscht. Danach nette Nachricht vom Tank "noob" und "kick". 

Tja, das wars dann. Hab mir dann noch einige andere Gruppen gesucht, wo es ähnlich ab ging. Nur noch schnell schnell schnell. Kein Blick auf die Mitspieler. Das war früher einfach anders.


----------



## Gnorfal (22. November 2011)

Dungeonfinder heisst nicht umsonst Idioten Roulette.
Ich gehe nur Gildenintern, deswegen auch bis dato kein Eintrag zu diesem Thema von mir, da es immer lustig ist und kein Stress.


----------



## Doofkatze (22. November 2011)

Roy1971 schrieb:


> Nur noch schnell schnell schnell. Kein Blick auf die Mitspieler. Das war früher einfach anders.




Das ist auch heute noch so. Nur färbt sich die Schafherde unter den schwarzen Punkten langsam grau 

Hatte erst vorgestern so einen Meistertank: Krieger, 8 rein blaue Steinchen, 2 Ausdauertrinckets vom Braufest.
Zwischenzeitlich habe ich den Heiler mal gefragt, wie er das eigentlich aushält, da der Tank neben seinen geringen Sekundärwerten bei hoher Ausdauer auch recht "zügig" agierte und oftmals schon längst am kämpfen war, als der Heiler bzw. wir DDs noch bei den Bossen standen.

"Die sind doch heutzutage alle so".

Als ich dann offen "was ein Tank..." schrieb, wurde ich doch ehrlich vom Tank gefragt, wie ich das denn nun meine...Die Hasstriaden von uns DDs im TS hatte er da längst hinter sich

Gestern war ich dann mal wieder als Bärchen mit Beutelchen in ZA, habe während der Instanz ein wenig geschrieben und wurde sogar direkt nach Start angesprochen, warum ich denn nun fragen würde, ob wer die Instanz nicht kennt...
Zumindest war es mal wieder ganz interessant zu sehen, wie sich die Gruppenmitglieder dann während der Instanzen unterhalten können, wenn man als Tank selbst etwas schreibt.


----------



## tonks09 (22. November 2011)

@Roy1971


Da musste dir nen dickes Fell zulegen.Ne Ansage hilft meistens.Nach den Motto.Wenn ihr sterben wollt, braucht ihr lediglich nicht auf Heiler Mana zu achten.Ist kein Problem.Und wenns net passt, das ich auch ab und an mal was trinken muss, der darf gerne gehen oder kickt mich,ersparrt viel stress und Nerven 
So ein Text zu Anfang einer Inze kann wunder bewirken,und einige echt komische Komentare der anderen nach sich ziehen.
Wenn wer meint man solle sich net so anstellen als Heiler,der bekommt von mir meist die Antwort.Hast Recht,du wirst den immer der erste sein der sterben darf,wärend ich den Rest den versuche zu heilen


----------



## Roy1971 (22. November 2011)

tonks09 schrieb:


> @Roy1971
> 
> 
> Da musste dir nen dickes Fell zulegen.Ne Ansage hilft meistens.Nach den Motto.Wenn ihr sterben wollt, braucht ihr lediglich nicht auf Heiler Mana zu achten.Ist kein Problem.Und wenns net passt, das ich auch ab und an mal was trinken muss, der darf gerne gehen oder kickt mich,ersparrt viel stress und Nerven
> ...



Die Komentare sind mir eigentlich egal. Mir geht vielmehr dieses "hetzen" auf den Keks. Ich möcht spielen und nicht stressen. Manchmal hat man nicht mal die Zeit, zu looten oder Questgegenstände einzusammeln.


----------



## nomorezam (22. November 2011)

Roy1971 schrieb:


> Die Komentare sind mir eigentlich egal. Mir geht vielmehr dieses "hetzen" auf den Keks. Ich möcht spielen und nicht stressen. Manchmal hat man nicht mal die Zeit, zu looten oder Questgegenstände einzusammeln.




Zu Begin meiner "Heilerkarriere" hatte ich einen kleinen Spruch als Makro, der immer zum Einsatz kam wenn die Gruppe ob des Voranpreschen des Tanks im Dreck lag.

"Pulle nie schneller als dein Schutzengel reggen/looten kann"

In >90% aller Fälle kam ein *g* und es ging ein wenig gemächlicher zur Sache.
Aber wie ein Vorposter schon schrieb, solltest du dir als Heiler Nerven aus Stahl zulegen. Cata ist wieder an dem Punkt angekommen wo Wotlk aufgehört hat. Der Heiler hats gegenzuheilen. Ob da jetzt ein frischer 85 mit Questitems oder ein 370+ Heiler in der Instanz ist, ist vielen leider egal.


----------



## Valdrasiala (22. November 2011)

Roy1971 schrieb:


> Die Komentare sind mir eigentlich egal. Mir geht vielmehr dieses "hetzen" auf den Keks. Ich möcht spielen und nicht stressen. Manchmal hat man nicht mal die Zeit, zu looten oder Questgegenstände einzusammeln.



Willkommen im Alltag des Trottel-Lottos.


----------



## Cassiopheia (22. November 2011)

Roy1971 schrieb:


> Die Komentare sind mir eigentlich egal. Mir geht vielmehr dieses "hetzen" auf den Keks. Ich möcht spielen und nicht stressen. Manchmal hat man nicht mal die Zeit, zu looten oder Questgegenstände einzusammeln.



Kann ich verstehn. Aber da gibts solche und solche Tanks! Du hattest scheinbar Pech. Wenn ich tanke pass ich mich dem Tempo der anderen an und warte auch ggf Manapausen ab. Wenn ich heile und der Tank rennt vor kann er selber für seinen Heal sorgen. Ich bleib sitzen (zumindest wenn ers mehrfach macht) und trink bis ich voll bin, danach entscheide ich ob die Situation noch zu retten ist oder ich sie sterben lasse (wenn ich noch out of combat bin) und fix rezze. Ist mir aber erst einmal passiert, dass ich dann wirklich die 3 Vorrenner sterben lassen hab (der 3. DD hatte bei mir gewartet bis ich fertig mit reggen war) und der Tank hat sich entschuldigt..

Ich hab random eher Probleme mit DDs die sich "daneben" benehmen (aka alles pullen/ flamen und solche Späßchen) oder wirklich unterirdischen Schaden machen für ihr aktuelles Gear. Im Großen und ganzen gehts aber eigentlich und ich stimm den meisten Votekicks die aufploppen auch nicht zu weil ich den Grund nicht sehe / nachvollziehen kann. Bin selber aber erst einmal aus ner Ini geflogen (weiß gar net mehr mit was).

Also nicht aufgeben... entweder weiter über Trottel-Lotte probieren (und nen dickes Fell zulegen) oder vllt mal nen paar Bekanntschaften auf dem Server machen (wenns schon keine Gilde sein soll), so dass man wenigstens nicht allein starten muss.


----------



## Stevesteel (22. November 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Willkommen im Alltag des Trottel-Lottos.


In dem alle Trottel sind...


----------



## Cantharion (22. November 2011)

Roy1971 schrieb:


> Die Komentare sind mir eigentlich egal. Mir geht vielmehr dieses "hetzen" auf den Keks. Ich möcht spielen und nicht stressen. Manchmal hat man nicht mal die Zeit, zu looten oder Questgegenstände einzusammeln.



Die Frage ist nur was man unter hetzen und was man unter spielen versteht.
Klar wenn er nach 10Sekunden schon in die nächste mobgruppe rennt ist das übertrieben - genauso wie wenn man vor jeder mobgruppe erstmal ne Minute wartet (dafür wäre mir meine Zeit auch zu schade).


----------



## Roy1971 (22. November 2011)

Cantharion schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nur was man unter hetzen und was man unter spielen versteht.
> Klar wenn er nach 10Sekunden schon in die nächste mobgruppe rennt ist das übertrieben - genauso wie wenn man vor jeder mobgruppe erstmal ne Minute wartet (dafür wäre mir meine Zeit auch zu schade).



Zeit zum Looten sollte schon sein....


----------



## Littletall (22. November 2011)

Ich finds komisch, dass die Tanks so hetzen und der Heiler ihnen egal zu sein scheint. Wenn ich als Tank unterwegs bin ist meine erste Aktion: Ich spreche den Heiler an, frage, ob er CC braucht und sprech mich einfach ein bisschen mit ihm ab. Das macht es allen Beteiligten um einiges leichter. 

Ich hab sogar schon Heiler aufgefordert, die DD sterben zu lassen, die nonstop die Aggro geklaut haben. Sowas nervt einfach.


Jetzt hab ich auch noch eine Random-Gruppe-Geschichte.

Ich bin mit Schamanen-Heilerin in die Scholomance gekommen, der Tank war ein Krieger. Sein Problem...er hat nur die Hälfte der Mobs getankt. Die Magier haben fleißig auf mich geschossen. Die Heilung war echt schwierig, Wasserschild war ständig aufgebraucht und der Tank hat auch noch drei Gruppen auf einmal oder kurz hintereinander gepullt.

Glücklicherweise kam dann ein Anruf und ich musste zum Amt gehen. Ich bin dann später nochmal Scholo gegangen und der Run war um einiges angenehmer.


----------



## Mahoni-chan (22. November 2011)

Geschichten gibt es zu hauf, wenn man in einer 5 Boss Instanz aber insgesamt 14 Spieler verbrät, dann läuft da schon was gewaltig schief. Ich war dabei immer nur das kleine Hunterchen was dmg gemacht hat 
<- unschuld in person... oder so...


----------



## Terrascream (22. November 2011)

Also was ich vor ein paar Tagen hatte spottet eigentlich jeder Beschreibung.

Im Handelschat wurde nach einem DD für ein fixen PsA Rush gesucht. Da mir PsA noch gefehlt hat für den Erfolg, hab ich mich halt gemeldet, großer großer großer großer großer Fehler.
Da ich keiner bin der nach Gear oder sonstigem gucke und dieses Geargeblubsche eher lächerlich finde, hab ich der Gruppe vertraut das sie 1. für PsA gerüstet sind und 2. ihr Klasse zu spielen wissen.

Ich wurde heran geportet, bin fix ins Ts und dann standen wir schon vom ersten Boss. Den PalaTank erkannte ich, mit ihm war ich schonmal in einer Instanz und er hat sich von den Mobs immer in den Rücken schlagen lassen...ist dementsprechend gestorben und hatte geflamed. Da wurde mir schon mulmig.
Ihr kennt ja die Wachen vor Magmaul oder? Die müssen ja synchron sterben, das wusste die Häflte nicht => 1. Wipe. Beim zweiten Versuch lies sich der erwähnte Tank wieder von hinten schlagen, da er lieber rumgehüpft ist anstatt stehen zu bleiben. => 2. Wipe. Ich bin wahrlich keiner der einfach so leavt sondern bis zum Ende bleibt auch wenn es 100 Wipes sind.

Gut, Boss erklärt, die 2 Wachen vor ihm liegen. Wir zergen ewig am Boss herum und wipen, da die Heiler oom gehen. => 3. Wipe.
Also habe ich mal Recount aufgerufen... Juhu ich war erster mit 19k 2ter war der Warri Tank mit 12k, die restlichen DDs waren alle UNTER (!) 10k, 2 der DD's waren Arkanmagier... (Wie kann man da unter 10k fahren?...)
Aufeinmal bricht Gelächter im Ts aus der Warri Tank, bekamm ein Lachanfall, wie Barlowlike diese Gruppe ist.
Wieso Barlowlike? Der eine Arkanmage hatte das trinekt (fließender tod), ein Agi Trinket... Auf Nachfrage wieso er dies habe : Ich hab damit mehr Krit du Idiot!, yo...., 
Der andere Mage hatte n trinket mit Wille._.
Im Ts ging jetzt richtig die Post ab, der Warri nannnte sie Gimps, die Mages flamten was das solle.

Als ich dann gefragt hab ob sich mal alle beruhigen können, wurde ich gekickt^^

Das beste kommt noch 

Auf meinem Server gibts ne neue Gilde, die eben gerne Progress spielen will und deswegen neue Member rekrutiert hat. Vorhin sah ich das die 2 Magier online kamen, sie waren aufeinmal in meiner Gilde 

Da hab ich mich wirklich gewundert da der Gildenleiter von allen DD's Gear und Damagechecks gemacht hat. Achso ja er hat immer noch sein Agitrinket =D


----------



## Snee (22. November 2011)

Gestern auch noch ne erfreuliche Erfahrung gemacht. Steinernern Kern HC ploppte auf. Nach den ersten Trashgruppen weiß man eigentlich immer, wie so eine Ini Verläuft :-) Mein Jäger macht durch FL-Equip recht ordentlich Schaden, doch bei jeder Gruppe wurde ich tatsächlich nur an letzter bzw. vorletzter Stelle der DDs gerankt was den Schaden auf die Grüppchen anging! Vorm ersten Boss gabs daher erstmal ein lustiges hinundher schreiben im Chat, dass von allen der Schaden doch ein bissl überdimensioniert sei... keiner unter 20k in ner nonzulhero... ein Traum :-) 
Bein Ozruk angekommen stellte sich dann aber heraus, dass der Tank ein absoluter Anfänger ist und er auch noch nie Ozruk getankt hatte. Das er Anfänger ist hat bei dem Schaden wirklich keiner registriert. Was folgte waren 2 Wipes, da es jedesmal den Tank u Heiler gekillt hatte und ich als Jäger der faulen Schule tatsächlich mit nem Dispell für mich gerechnet habe.... Einer der DDs bot an, dass er den Boss ja kurz tanken könne - der eigentliche Tank stimmte erleichtert zu :-) Mein Veto kam direkt! So ja nicht ^^ irgendwie muss der junge Tank das ganze doch selber lernen und ein zwei weitere wipes können doch niemanden schrecken. ALLE fanden die Idee gut, so dass dem Tank der Kampf nochmal in allen Einzelheiten erklärt wurde. Es folgte noch ein weiterer Wipe aber dann lag Ozruk auch im Dreck :-) War ne schöne Erfahrung, dass es nicht immer gogogo gehen muss, auch wenn bei den meisten das Equip locker ausreicht für brainafk durchzergen.

Danach auf meinen Heilschami geloggt und zwei Inis gemacht. Erst Grim Bartol, wo ich mich geweigert habe, ne 4k-DPS-Hexe zu heilen, die mit insgesamt 7 PVP-Teilen und sonst nur grünem Levelequip meinte sich in Heros zu mogeln. Votekick wurde nicht von mir gestartet aber dankend angenommen. Mit dem Rest der Gruppe plus neuem DD dann die Ini flott gecleart. Zwei DDs wollten danach noch ne Ini gehen, so dass wir ohne Tank und DD Nr. 3 neu angemeldet haben: Burg Schattenfang wurde uns zugelost. Da auch mein Heiler durch FL-Equip recht entspannt durch die Inis wandert und die DDs vorher beide über 15k gefahren haben, wurde der Tank von mir ermuntert, ruhig ein bissl mutiger und offensiver zu pullen. Das nahm der Tank dann auch dankend an und legte los wie die Feuerwehr. Bin schon ein bissl ins Schlucken geraten und musst schon ordentlich Gas geben beim DK-Tank. Aber nun zu kneifen und um langsamere Gangart zu bitten war mir auch zu doof ^^ Heilerehre und so ;-) Manaregpausen verneinte ich - mehr als 50k Mana sind eh überbewertet ;-) Die Ini lief insgesamt flotti mit Erfolgen bei Boss1 und Boss3. Bevor sich alle verabschiedet haben dann aber mal den Tank doch näher angeschaut - denn den Rücken hatte er definitiv nicht den Gruppen immer und immer wieder zugedreht. Bin ausm Lachen nicht mehr rausgekommen - Grünes und Blaues Levelequip und gerade erst frisch 85 und durch Secspec-Equip überhaupt in ne Hero reingekommen :-) Hab mich bei ihm entschuldigt, dass er ruhig hätte langsamer machen können... Aber war kein Problem für Ihn, da es nicht sein erster Tank war... 

Insgesamt drei sehr unterhaltsame Inis mit netten Leuten. Ein Hoch auf den Dungeonbrowser :-) Die hätte ich sonst nämlich niemals kennengelernt!


----------



## SwampyDraco102 (22. November 2011)

Zu all den Einträgen dass in den lowlvl Instanzen alle nur hetzen und keine Rücksicht nehmen:

Ich hab letztens auf Eredar mal komplett neu als Hordler angefangen, dann noch als Kriegertank (seit mittw wotlk nicht mehr gespielt)...
Bis 15 gequestet, dann mit Inis hoch, ist jetzt 40.

Habe die letzten Monate fast nur Random Inis getankt - mit nem Itemschnitt von um die 355 und jede Menge Erfahrung... frage gelegentlich, ob man Erfolge machen will, unterhalte mich auch mal mit der Gruppe, sage immer GZ, erkläre gerne und mache gegebenenfalls auch mal Pausen, damit die Heiler und DDs Mana trinken können. Bei schweren Mobgruppen mit Heilern wird auch mal CC gesetzt.

Zum Twink: Am Anfang zaghaft gepullt, da kein ACCgear da war und ich nicht so ein imba roxxor war wie alle anderen... Wenn man aber meistens Heiler hat, die eh nur volles ACCgear haben und einen zur Eile treiben, und DDs, die pullen, weil sie EPs wollen, hat man natürlich nichts dagegen, schnell durchzurennen. Schnelle EPs, gutes Gear, Spaß und das alles in Windeseile!

Und wenn man dann 20 random Inis durchhetzt wie sonst noch was (was auch einen gewissen Spaßeffekt hat.. Ich kann ja tanken, mach ja nichts anderes), dann gewöhnt man sich halt an das gehetze und vergisst mal schnell, was man von wegen Gruppenspiel, Verständnis etc gelernt hat. Denn wenn man die Möglichkeit hat, alles so schnell durchzubekommen, die Gruppe dann besser gelaunt ist und alle mehr Spaß haben - wieso nicht? 
So stellt sich halt die Mentalität der Twink-Tanks ein, immer nur durchrennen zu müssen.

So ist es mir mal passiert, dass tatsächlich irgendwie eine Pat geaddet ist (ich war zum 4. mal hintereinander Kloster-WK und hatte keine Lust mehr, alles zu legen) und ich munter zur nächsten Mobgruppe weiter bin, ohne auf was zu gucken - so wie es die letzten 20 Runs super geklappt hat - und siehe da, eine kurze Beschwerde vom Heiler "du Held" ... haben aber am Ende auch noch gelacht, und Probleme gabs auch keine.

FAZIT: Durch die Macht der Gewohnheit denkt kein lowie-Tank mehr daran, langsam und vorsorglich zu spielen, da das alles einfach nicht mehr nötig ist. ^^


----------



## Tomratz (22. November 2011)

Snee schrieb:


> Gestern zufällige Ini angemeldet und im Thron der Gezeiten HC gelandet. Zum Auftakt der Ini erlaubt sich mein Jäger einen Heiler-Mob mit dem Jägermal zu belegen, Totenkopf zu setzen und den anderen Heiler einfach mal per Falle einzufrieren. Der Tank - Captain Capslock - machte mir darauf hin unverständlich klar, dass nur er makiert und niemand sonst. Meine lapidare Antwort lautete "sry, dann makier halt du". Es folgten neben Belehrungen dass er der Tank ist und nur er das Recht zum makieren und CC ansagen hat auch ne Beleidigung. Mein kommentar war lediglich, dass er von seinem Egotrip mal runterkommen soll, worauf hin ich mich nach dem Kill der Mobgruppen bis zum Aufzug wieder in SW wiedergefunde habe. Da es ne komplette Randomgruppe war, versteh ich nicht, warum mal wieder so viele Leute alles einem Tank durchgehen lassen!?! Wenn er makieren möchte hab ich doch kein Problem damit. Aber trotz Entschuldigung dann so einen Hampelmann zu machen find ich echt unglaublich. Dass dann auch noch die DDs und der Heiler dem Kickvote zugestimmt haben ist dann nur noch arm.
> 
> Für die Beleidigung gabs im Anschluss direkt ein Ticket mit GM-Rückmeldung nach unter 5 Minuten. Vielleicht hilft ihm das mal ein bissl runterzukommen...



Wenn du das so geschrieben hast, solltest auch du evtl. mal über deine Umgangsformen nachdenken.

Ausserdem ist es durchaus üblich, dass der Tank die Mobs markiert und ich kann durchaus nachvollziehen, dass sich der Tank von dir "überfahren" gefühlt hat. Wäre es denn ein sooooo grosses Problem gewesen, erst mal abzuwarten ob er evtl. markiert? Wenn du merkst, dass er zum marken keinen Bock hat, kannst du immer noch deine Marken setzen.

Es ist aber immer einfacher, wenn man erstmal über die "Fehler" der ach so pösen anderen meckert, gelle?


----------



## Terrascream (22. November 2011)

Tomratz schrieb:


> Wenn du das so geschrieben hast, solltest auch du evtl. mal über deine Umgangsformen nachdenken.
> 
> Ausserdem ist es durchaus üblich, dass der Tank die Mobs markiert und ich kann durchaus nachvollziehen, dass sich der Tank von dir "überfahren" gefühlt hat. Wäre es denn ein sooooo grosses Problem gewesen, erst mal abzuwarten ob er evtl. markiert? Wenn du merkst, dass er zum marken keinen Bock hat, kannst du immer noch deine Marken setzen.
> 
> Es ist aber immer einfacher, wenn man erstmal über die "Fehler" der ach so pösen anderen meckert, gelle?



Bin ich jetzt auch ein böser frecher Hunter, weil ich ohne Aufforderung die Eisfalle schmeiße ? 

Du selbst sagtest mal was von Gehirn einschalten und das macht der entsprechende Hunter, wenn er ohne Aufforderung CC'T. Zumal es ein flüssigeren Spielablauf ermöglicht, ohne das man gefühlte 5 Minuten vor jeder Mobgruppe steht und das markt, wo sowieso jeder weiß was er zu machen hat


----------



## Nisbo (22. November 2011)

Roy1971 schrieb:


> .... Also, Fläschchen raus um Mana aufzutanken, nur leider hatte der Tank schon wieder gepullt. Mit knapp nem viertel Mana noch versucht, den Tank am Leben zu halten, doch leider vergebens. Gruppe vollständig ausgelöscht. Danach nette Nachricht vom Tank "noob" und "kick".
> ...



Stellt sich eher die Frage wer da der noob war ^^
Ich versuche mich als Tank immer dem Mana vom Heiler anzupassen, d.h. ich habe es auch permanent im Auge und warte dann auch mal mit nem Pull.
Irgendwann kommt vom Heal schon ein go oder Mana reicht. Da ich auch selber Heiler spiele weis man ja auch in etwa wo man mehr Mana braucht wie z.b. beim 3. Boss in ZA oder wo man beim Boss Fight reggen kann wie beim 2. Boss in ZA.

Im Endeffekt mach Dir nichts draus, ist ärgerlich und hat man immer wieder aber es muß ja auch Großmäuler auf der Welt geben.

-----

Zum Thema "nicht als Tank marken", ich würde mich drüber freuen wenn da einer mitdenkt und Eisfalle markiert und diese auch setzt, bin meistens "markierungsfaul"
aber das war ich schon immer gewesen, heißt nicht da sich nicht markiere sondern da sich es nur ungern mache.

-----

Zum Thema kicken, da hatten wir letztens (und auch schon früher) das Problem das wir einen der schon eine Weile off war nicht kicken konnten.
Kam direkt die Info das die Ausschlußwahl abgelehnt wurde, egal wer es versucht hat. 1-2 Minuten später ging es dann komischer Weise.


----------



## Snee (22. November 2011)

Ich finde es immer wieder erstaunlich, wie schwer es scheinbar ist, einen halbwegs ordentlich formulierten Text dermaßen zu zerpflücken und aus dem Kontext zu reißen. Also lieber Tomratz - nur damit auch du es wirklich verstehst:
Ich lande in einer Ini. Wie ich es gewohnt bin gehe ich vor bis zur ersten Mobgruppe. Da der Tank noch im Eingangsbereich campiert hat, habe ein Totenkopf auf das normalerweise obligatorische erste Target gesetzt. Und ebenfalls mein obligatorisches Huntermark gesetzt. Mit erscheinen des Tanks habe ich dann meine CC-Fähigkeit Eisfalle gesetzt auf ein weiteren Gegner, der durch voreilliges Pullen und fehlendes Unterbrechen sonst gerne mal den ersten Trash zu einem stundenlangen Event hinauszögert. Der Tank "schreit" im Chat rum, dass nur er zu makieren hat. Die Gruppe wird gepullt. Ich unterbreche das Add btw. Nachdem die Gruppe besiegt wurde, habe ich als Antwort auf das Geschreie vom Tank geantwortet: sry (für unwissende eine Kurzform von sorry - für unwissende eine im englischen gängige Form der Entschuldigung), dann makier halt du.
Im Anschluss folgen Beleidigungen und lächerliche Darstellungen von Wichtigkeit kennt keine Grenzen (genannt Tank) und dem niederen Fußvolk (genannt DD). Da ich mich ungerne beleidigen lasse, aber auch sehr bemüht bin nicht auf selbiges Niveau hinabzusinken, habe ich zynisch das Wort "Egotrip" verwendet. Wer dem Deutschen nicht mächtig ist, kann diese Begrifflichkeit gerne googlen oder im Duden nachschlagen. Also lieber Tomratz, fassen wir nochmal zusammen. Ich setz ein Zeichen aufgrund von Abwesenheit des Tanks. Tank sagt er möchte Zeichen setzen. Ich entschuldige mich. Tank erklärt, warum nur er Zeichen zu setzen hat in einer Art und Weise, die gepaart mit grundlosen Beleidigungen einen sehr merkwürdigen Eindruck hinterlassen hat. 

"Es ist aber immer einfacher, wenn man erstmal über die "Fehler" der ach so pösen anderen meckert, gelle?" 

Da es dein Feedback auf meinen Erfahrungsbericht darstellt findest du es also entweder in Ordnung, dass man in der Anonymität einer Ini jemanden grundlos beleidigen darf. Oder du bist zu dusselig nen 6-zeiligen-Text zu lesen und musst zu allem deinen Senf dazu geben. Vor dem Hintergrund deiner vielen Kommentare hier im Forum, mit denen ich eigentlich sehr einverstanden bin und sie zum Teil auch schätze komme ich zu folgender Schlussfolgerung: du warst der Tank gestern Abend ;-)


----------



## Terrascream (22. November 2011)

Snee schrieb:


> Im Anschluss folgen Beleidigungen und lächerliche Darstellungen von Wichtigkeit kennt keine Grenzen (genannt Tank) und dem niederen Fußvolk (genannt DD).


Oft sind die Tanks die du ansprichst auch pur Ausdauer gesockelt, falsch geskillt und flamen den Heiler das ihr Leben ständig bei 0% ist 
Durch den Dungeonfinder, meinen Tanks nun immer mehr das sie exorbitant wichtig sind und benehmen sich dem entsprechend arrogant und teilweise dämlich.
Bei solchen Leuten bringe ich immer nur den Spruch: Es geht auch ohne dich  -Schieße mein Pet hoch, insofern der Rest mitmacht liegt die Trashgruppe oder sonstiges auch ohne Probleme und der Tank guckt dumm 
Nebenbei, haben ein befreundeter Jäger und ich aufgrund eines solchen Tanks , schon Zg mit unseren Pet's getankt.
Also daher an alle Tanks, so wichtig seid ihr nicht 

Edit, ich mag Smileys


----------



## Taenu (22. November 2011)

Normalerweise bin ich ja eher der stille Leser, der sich an den Diskussionen hier nicht beteiligt, aber nun möchte ich auch einmal meinen Senf dazu geben.

Ich frage mich manchmal echt, ob ihr das gleiche WOW spielt wie ich. Wenn man das hier so liest bekommt man den  Eindruck als wären so gut wie alle WOW-Spieler, die man in den Random-Inis trifft, unfähig und zu nichts in der Lage. Nur ihr seid natürlich alle perfekt und unfehlbar.

Ein Großteil der Poster hier scheint sich ja mit Leidenschaft auf alle schlechten Erfahrungen zu stürzen und sie auszuschlachten um sie möglichst schrecklich darzustellen. Dabei seid natürlich ihr immer diejenigen, die alles besser wussten und die einzigen Spieler in der Gruppe waren, die überhaupt was konnten.

Eure Darstellungsweise ist eine Frechheit und verdreht die Realität, weil sie zu 90% einseitig ist. Ihr schenkt nur den schlechten Gruppen Beachtung, die guten werden fast gar nicht erwähnt. So bekommt man das Bild, dass fast alle Random-Gruppen schlecht sind. Das stimmt aber einfach nicht!


Ich benutze den Dungeonbrowser mehrmals täglich. Und egal ob Zul-Ini oder normale Hero-Ini. Mindestens 80% der Gruppen verlaufen reibungslos, jeder weis was er zu tun hat und die Menschen sind nett wenn man selbst auch nett ist. Es gibt auch immer wieder mal eine schlechte Gruppe die sich im Zweifelsfall auch auflöst, aber das ist definitiv die Ausnahme und nicht die Regel. Grad in den Zul-Inis habe ich so gut wie immer gute Gruppen, die sich locker-flockig und ohne wipe durch die Ini kämpfen.

Die Art und Weise, wie sich hier auf die schlechten Erfahrungen gestürzt wird finde ich einfach nicht in Ordnung und unfair. Wenn ich mir z.B. die Beiträge von der unfehlbaren "Doofkatze" durchlese, dann frage ich mich doch echt ob er all die schlechten Gruppen für sich gepachtet hat und ich deshalb immer so gute bekomme. Die wenigen schlechten Gruppen werden als Normalität dargestellt und umgekehrt die guten Gruppen als Ausnahme. Das ist eine verdammt dreiste Verdrehung der Realität! Ob bewusst oder unbewusst lasse ich jetzt mal dahin gestellt.


----------



## Terrascream (22. November 2011)

Taenu schrieb:


> Normalerweise bin ich ja eher der stille Leser, der sich an den Diskussionen hier nicht beteiligt, aber nun möchte ich auch einmal meinen Senf dazu geben.
> 
> Ich frage mich manchmal echt, ob ihr das gleiche WOW spielt wie ich. Wenn man das hier so liest bekommt man den  Eindruck als wären so gut wie alle WOW-Spieler, die man in den Random-Inis trifft, unfähig und zu nichts in der Lage. Nur ihr seid natürlich alle perfekt und unfehlbar.
> 
> ...



Wieso? Weil die schlechten nunmal in Erinnerung bleiben. Ich bin mir sicher dir fallen auch direkt mehrere unschöne Begebenheiten ein, oder?
Das 90% der Gruppen reibungslos ablaufen ist uns allen bekannt, also denk nach bevor du sowas postet, thx


----------



## Nisbo (22. November 2011)

@Taenu,

dieser Punkt kommt hier so alle 20 Seiten mal wieder auf und die Antwort ist einmal die die mein Vorposter geschrieben hat und zum anderen das man ja in solch einem Thread nicht andauernd schreiben kann: "Heute super Inis gehabt" das ist langweilig und liest keiner.

In der Zeitung liest man ja auch nicht das heute 95% aller Züge pünklich waren oder das heute keiner streikt, das interessiert einfach keinen.
Meiner einer flamed sich hier im Thread auch selber wenn ich scheiße gebaut habe, machen durchaus auch andere ab und zu mal.


----------



## Taenu (22. November 2011)

Terrascream schrieb:


> Wieso? Weil die schlechten nunmal in Erinnerung bleiben. Ich bin mir sicher dir fallen auch direkt mehrere unschöne Begebenheiten ein, oder?
> Das 90% der Gruppen reibungslos ablaufen ist uns allen bekannt, also denk nach bevor du sowas postet, thx



Das "denk nach bevor du sowas postest" hättest du dir jetzt auch schenken können, was soll das? Willst du mir damit was unterstellen? Wie ist die Luft da oben....?
Keine 10 Minuten vergangen und schon der erste Flame, na vielen Dank!

Dass 90% der Gruppen reibungslos ablaufen ist euch allen bekannt und deshalb darf man nicht drüber sprechen oder wie?
Ne stimmt, is ja sehr viel geiler sich auf alles Schlechte zu stürzen.

Und ja mir fallen auch mehrere unschöne Begegnungen ein, muss ich diese deshalb als Normalität darstellen? Nein muss ich nicht.


----------



## Taenu (22. November 2011)

Nisbo schrieb:


> @Taenu,
> 
> In der Zeitung liest man ja auch nicht das heute 95% aller Züge pünklich waren oder das heute keiner streikt, das interessiert einfach keinen.
> Meiner einer flamed sich hier im Thread auch selber wenn ich scheiße gebaut habe, machen durchaus auch andere ab und zu mal.





Das interessiert einfach keinen? Was ist das denn bitte für eine dämliche Verallgemeinerung?

Und warum hat der Thread dann das Thema "gute und schlechte Gruppen", wenn sich doch angeblich keiner für die guten interessiert?

Ich seh schon ich hätte einfach gar nichts schreiben sollen, hier wird man ja eh nur dumm von der Seite angemacht.


----------



## Taenu (22. November 2011)

Es ist eine absolute Frechheit, dass ich mir in einem Thread der als Thema sowohl gute als auch schlechte Gruppen hat anhören darf, dass ich doch bitte mal nachdenken soll bevor ich was schreibe. Und das nur, weil ich über die guten Gruppen berichte, die ja angeblich niemanden (jawoll, stecken wir doch einfach mal ALLE in eine Schublade) interessieren. 
Macht ihr das immer so, sobald jemand über was Gutes berichtet wird er schnellstmöglich geflamed, ihm wird gesagt er solle doch bitte mal nachdenken, weil ja niemanden das Gute interessiert? Das ist doch echt die Höhe, für wen hält man sich wenn man anderen auf diese Art und Weise den Mund verbieten will, Gott in Frankreich? Und tschüß buffed-Forum, ist ja echt erbärmlich hier.


----------



## Nisbo (22. November 2011)

@Taenu

naja wie man in de Wald rein ruft so kommt es zurück, war doch so oder ?
Und wieso dämliche Verallgemeinerung ? Ist das nicht Fakt das es keinen interessiert wenn wer schreibt

ZA 1. Boss alle haben sofort den Vogel angegriffen, sind beim Gewitter unter den hoch gehobenen Spieler gelaufen ?

Willst Du allen ernstes davon hier 80-90% der Threads mit dem selben Text sehen ?
Im Endeffekt eine Bosserklärung weil ja alles gut war ?

Hier sind aber auch durchaus solche Threads vorhanden, wenn auch in der Unterzahl, da wird dann aber mehr auf besonderen Skill hingewiesen,
also so etwas wie SS schnell verteilt oder BR auf Tank und solange den Erdele tanken lassen.



> Und warum hat der Thread dann das Thema "gute und schlechte Gruppen", wenn sich doch angeblich keiner für die guten interessiert?



Vermutlich weil es der Threadersteller so erstellt hat ? Und es gibt ja auch gute Geschichten nur was soll man denn schreiben wenn alles gut gelaufen ist ?
Also ohne etwas besonderes ?



> Ich seh schon ich hätte einfach gar nichts schreiben sollen, hier wird man ja eh nur dumm von der Seite angemacht.



Habe ich Dich etwa dumm von der Seite angemacht ? Fäkalsprache benutzt ? Beleidigt ? Ich dachte wir unterhalten uns hier ganz normal.


----------



## Cassiopheia (22. November 2011)

Taenu schrieb:


> Und das nur, weil ich über die guten Gruppen berichte



Ich les hier auch gern mal was über gute Gruppen. Auch über schlechte.. was ich nicht gern lese sind die 80% Dungeons die total "normal" ablaufen wo man vllt 2 Sätze wechselt (übertrieben gesehn). Bleiben noch 20% aufgeteilt in auffällig schlechte und auffällig gute (egal ob gut im Sinne von imba dmg oder obs einfach Spaß gemacht hat trotz oder auch weil dämliche Pannen passiert sind) . Kann da natürlich nur für mich sprechen, aber ist zumindest meine Meinung dazu^^

Die Aussage über dir "die schlechten merkt man sich besser" stimmt aber trotzdem.

Edit: Meine letzte RGG

Nach langer Zeit mal wieder meinen Palatank ausgekramt und Vortex bekommen (da setzt bei mir - sofern mit Tank drin - schonmal der Würgereiz ein^^). Ich hasse die erste Gruppe... Und ich stress mich immer ungemein selber damit. Nach dieser Gruppe denke ich jedesmal alle anderen Anwesenden müssten mich für den Mega-Gimp Tank halten. Und dann bin ich auch noch direkt danach schön ins Nichts gerannt weil ich nicht auf den Monitor geschaut hab. Naja Augen zu und durch, inkl tief durchatmen. Mein Absturz hat auf jedenfall ein paar recht nette (wenn auch kurze) Plaudereien ausgelöst und der Rest lief dann reibungslos. Das Nonplustultra war dann als mich nach der Ini (als ich die Gruppe schon verlassen hat) der Heiler per Whisper bei mir gemeldet und gemeint ich sei ein guter Tank. Das hat mich dann sehr über den unglücklichen Start in einer meiner Hassinis getröstet


----------



## Stevesteel (23. November 2011)

Gestern mit Heilschamanin in Burg Utgarde gewesen.
Lief alles gut, außer dass der DD-DK, dem Tank-DK oft die Aggro geklaut hat und dadurch 3x gestorben ist, weil er einfach nichts aushielt, wenn 4 Mobs auf ihm rumkloppten^^
Kurz vor dem letzten Trash vorm 2en Boss, verließen uns dann ein DD und der Tank, habe nicht drauf geachtet, ob aus derselben Gilde, vermutlich aber schon.
Dann standen ein Magier, der DD-DK und ich halt nen Weilchen rum (Suche nach neuen Spielern lief).
Innheralb einiger Sekunden speccte der DD-DK auf Tank um, ich dachte, na fein, können wir evtl. vorsichtig den Trash vor dem Boss wegkloppen.
Was macht der DK?
Macht keine Präsenz an, kein Knochenschild, springt rein in die Mobgruppe, 1 Elite, 3-5 Ghule und nochmal soviele größere Mobs, 0,5sek später
springt der Magier rein, bombt, was das Zeug hält.
Ergebnis, Magier innerhalb kürzester Zeit down, weil Aggro von allen übernommen.
DK ebenfalls nach 2sek down
Tja, dann kamen alle zu mir -_-
Da war ich dann auch raus.

Lustigerweise hatte ich davor eine Gruppe, die sogar mit nur einem Toten die komplette Mobgruppe vor dem ersten Boss und ihm inklusive geschafft hat. (ok, der tote Spieler 
wurde während des Kampfes durch mein Ele ersetzt, war knapp, aber hat geklappt).

Hey, das war ja eine schlechte und eine gute RGG, fein


----------



## Snee (23. November 2011)

Taenu schrieb:


> Nur ihr seid natürlich alle perfekt und unfehlbar.
> 
> Dabei seid natürlich ihr immer diejenigen, die alles besser wussten und die einzigen Spieler in der Gruppe waren, die überhaupt was konnten.
> 
> ...



Ohne groß den Kontext zu verreißen habe ich mal einige Aussagen deines Ausgangsposts zitiert. Und jetzt wunderst du dich, dass jemand deine Sicht oder deine Schreibe kritisiert bzw. beschwerst dich über nen Flame? Vielleicht solltest du erstmal ein bissl runterkommen, denn du unterstellst mit diesen Thesen erstmal allen Schreiberlingen in diesem Thread, dass sich jeder für den Nabel der Welt hält etc... Vorher mal nachdenken was man schreibt und wem man damit vor den Kopf stößt, bevor man seinen Frust über einen Thread rauslässt wäre mein gut gemeinter Rat an dich. 

Aber möchte ja auch konstruktiv sein, um hier mal ein bissl Aufklärungsarbeit zu leisten... Gute und schlechte Gruppen... was zeichnet eine gute Gruppe aus...? Tank tankt, markiert und hält die Aggro. Zündet CDs im richtigen Moment. DDs lassen antanken, CCn bei Bedarf und machen Schaden. Heiler heilt, keiner stirbt und Heiler geht nicht oom. Was muss passieren, damit ich über diese Gruppe hier berichte bzw. damit diese Gruppe auch nur ansatzweise bei mir im Gedächnis bleibt? Mhhhh... jetzt wird es schwierig.... wenn es wie im Thread-Titel um gute Gruppen geht, dann kann nix passieren. 20 Minuten durch die Ini gehuscht und das wars. Was zeichnet eine schlechte Gruppe aus...? Lies dir 90% der Posts in diesem Thread durch. Es ehrt den Threaderöffner, dass er/sie sowohl gute als auch schlechte Gruppen berücksichtigt. Aber über eine gute Gruppe zu berichten - außer das es sie natürlich gibt - interessiert wirklich niemanden - selbst denjenigen, der sie erlebt hat interessiert es nicht weiter. Da brauch man sich nicht künstlich in die Tasche lügen...

Natürlich gibt es immer mal wieder schöne Erlebnisse in Randomgruppen. Keine Frage! Aber das hat erstmal nichts mit einer "guten" Gruppe zu tun. Beispiel gefällig? In einem meiner letzten Posts ging es um ne Gruppe, die aus drei DDs mit ner sehr guten DPS ging. Als sich dann wipes bei einem Boss mehrten, stellte sich raus, dass der Tank ein absoluter Anfänger war und er keinen Plan hatte. Ihm wurde der Boss erklärt. Alle blieben trotz der Wipes freundlich und die Ini wurde vernünftig beendet. Ist nen schönes Randomerlebnis für mich gewesen. Darum hab ichs hier geteilt. Aber durch die zig Wipes, weil jemand die Ini nicht kannte und dies nicht mal ansagte war es AUS MEINER SICHT keine gute Gruppe. DDs haben hier und da Aggro gehabt. Heiler war regelmäßig oom.


----------



## Doofkatze (23. November 2011)

Taenu schrieb:


> Die Art und Weise, wie sich hier auf die schlechten Erfahrungen gestürzt wird finde ich einfach nicht in Ordnung und unfair. Wenn ich mir z.B. die Beiträge von der unfehlbaren "Doofkatze" durchlese, dann frage ich mich doch echt ob er all die schlechten Gruppen für sich gepachtet hat und ich deshalb immer so gute bekomme. Die wenigen schlechten Gruppen werden als Normalität dargestellt und umgekehrt die guten Gruppen als Ausnahme. Das ist eine verdammt dreiste Verdrehung der Realität! Ob bewusst oder unbewusst lasse ich jetzt mal dahin gestellt.



Niemand behauptet hier, das ich unfehlbar bin. Wie schon mehrfach in diesem Thema geschrieben, habe ich genauso mal Tage, Stunden, Momente, wo ich sogar selbst mal für einen Wipe sorge.

Dennoch bin ich Skorpion und als solcher, wie alle Skorpione in meiner Familie (ob mans glaubt oder nicht) Perfektionist. Ein kleines Beispiel aus dem realen Leben? Ich habe Freitag Abend ein Essen ausgegeben und ärgere mich bis heute, das der Kellner eine abgesprochene Sache nicht serviert hat. Allen, einschließlich mir, hats perfekt geschmeckt und das Essen war jeden Cent wert. Dennoch hat dieser kleine Fehler dafür gesorgt, das ich vom hohen Trinkgeld einen Anteil dafür abgezogen habe. So bin ich nunmal.

Und genauso geht es mir in Instanzen. Ich habe in den vergangenen Monaten bzw. nun fast einem Jahr unzählige Instanzen getankt und kenne jede Ecke. Erst auf nonhc, dann auf hc. Meine Mitspieler ziehen mittlerweile in der Gilde insgesamt 5-7 Chars jeweils durch die Instanzen und ich bin quasi jedes Mal als Tank dabei und habe mich mittlerweile damit abgefunden, das ich z. B. bis auf unseren Schurken der einzige Unterbrecher bin, da bis auf mich noch niemand verstanden hat, das man diese geschildeten Casts nunmal nicht unterbrechen kann. Dieser Realität muss man da einfach ins Auge blicken.

Und in all der Zeit habe ich nunmal bemerkt, woher der hohe Schadeneingang kommt, was die wichtigen Fähigkeiten sind. Da kannst du gerne mal eine Instanz mit mir laufen und dir das Ergebnis anschauen.

Jedoch ist genau das für mich auch eine Plage. Ich bin teilweise eine Datenkrake. Ich schaue aufs Recount sowohl im Schaden, als auch in der Heilung und kenne im Normalfall immer das Equipment der einzelnen Mitstreiter.

Und wenn ich dabei Fehler entdecke, dann reagiere ich darauf. Denn ich weiß nunmal, wie viel Herzblut ich in solche Dinge stecke und kann andere nicht verstehen, denen es egal ist, was man von ihnen halten soll. Ich für meinen Teil versuche zumindest immer, das alles perfekt läuft. Und wenn ich mir Dinge dann nicht zutraue, dann mache ich das noch vor dem Start offenkundig. Ich persönlich komme nicht auf den Gedanken, meine ersten Tankversuche im hc Content zu suchen oder mit supoptimalen Gear einen Heiler bzw. eine Gruppe überhaupt zu belasten.

Ich verdrehe da keine Realität, ich weiß nur manchmal zu viel. Andere regen sich darüber auf, das so viele nichtmal ansatzweise auf ihre Rechtschreibung achten, ich rege mich darüber auf, das das anklicken des 5. Gruppenmitgliedes mal wieder preisgibt, das dieser 7 Items nicht verzaubert hat.


----------



## Fremder123 (23. November 2011)

Die letzten Tage waren geprägt von vielen Instanzbesuchen, in Erinnerung blieben mir zwei:

Die gute Erinnerung: Zul Aman. Die Gruppe war schon fast ungewöhnlich nett, CC saß immer perfekt und ging auch über das übliche Schaf/ Frostfalle/ Kopfnuss hinaus, indem z.B. die Eule selbständig nahezu jeden Flammenwirker in einen Sonnenstrahl packte und für sowas auch bereitwillig Schaden geopfert wurde. Sehr angenehm zu heilen das ganze, hier und da ein nettes Wort... ich war danach so relaxt wie nach einem Besuch im Solebecken der hiesigen Entspannungs-Therme.

Die schlechte Erinnerung: Zul Gurub. Ja, war nicht allzu wild aber da es ja grad noch hieß, die schlechten Sachen merkt man sich besser und ich meine Worte in Erinnerung halten möchte.  DK-Tank fragt uns schon nach der ersten Tante am Eingang, ob der Schaden unser Ernst wäre (ich war mit meinem Pala als Retri, den ich sonst nur als Holy spiele und war ein wenig aus der Übung, so dass der Dmg wirklich besser hätte sein können). Keiner sagte was, also weiter zum 1. Boss. Der lag auch problemlos, aber der Herr Tank war augenscheinlich anderes gewohnt, denn er eröffnete uns dass es ihm so zu lange dauert und er darauf keinen Bock hätte. Als wir ihm frei heraus sagten dass er dann doch endlich abhauen solle war er still. Hatte scheinbar erwartet, dass wir auf Knien rutschen würden... er ist ja schließlich Gott Tank. Und sein Gesicht hätt ich gern gesehen, nachdem wir IHN dann gekickt hatten.^^ Ein neuer Tank war binnen weniger Sekunden geladen (war wirklich erstaunlich), der obendrein sehr nett war und die Instanz wurde problemlos und flamefrei beendet. Geht doch.


----------



## Virikas (23. November 2011)

Gestern seit langem mal wieder ne schlechte Erfahrung gemacht...
Krieger als DD angemeldet. Der instant Invite hätte mich schon stutzig machen sollen.
Schwarzfelshöhlen zweiter Boss. Tank DK 136k in Full HP Gear.
Na gut ist ja nicht schlimm, stelle mich schon drauf ein nicht direkt mit Death Wisch + Pot + Recklessness und Inner Rage an den Boss zu springen kaum, dass der Tank "huhu" sagen kann.
Was dann kommt war bestenfalls eine Comedyshow...

Tank pullt und steht sauber mit dem Boss in der Feuersäule. Bewegt sich nicht einen Milimeter.. Logisch, dass das keiner gegenheilt.. Whipe .. bäm.. heiler weg.
Nach dem reinlaufen, wo der ebenfalls anwesende Schurke natürlich den Eingang nicht findet (Massrezz regelt..) frag ich: 
"Du kennst den Boss oder soll ich das nochmal erklären?" 
Antwort: "nur als dd muss irgendwie in die säule oder so".
Ich wieder: "Nee nicht ganz.. Du pullst, lässt ihn einen(!) Tick von der Säule bekommen und gehst wieder raus. Etwa 5s bevor der Buff auf ihm abläuft gehst du wieder in die Säule und lässt ihn wieder einen(!) Tick bekommen. Das ganze dann halt bis der gute Tod ist"
5 Minuten lang passiert gar nichts
Ich frag dann doch: "Oder soll ich lieber fix tanken?" 
Ja macht man normal nicht, er solls ja auch irgendwann können, aber ich wollt hier nu auch keine Stunden verbringen und sinnlos repkosten farmen und weitere Heiler verschleissen.
Antwort (instant!): "Ja mach mal wäre wohl besser"
Zwischenzeitlich kam dann auch ein Heiler und alles lief gut...
Zumindest bis der DK die Ghularmee ausgepackt hat... Ist ne super Idee wenn eine Horde spottende Drecksviecher einen Boss vermöbelt der zu bestimmten Zeiten an bestimmten Stellen stehen muss.. 
Na gut.. der DK starb dann zum Glück auch als erstes am AoE und ich konnte den Boss mit müh und not zu Ende tanken. Respekt an den Heiler an dieser Stelle, dass nicht noch mehr gestorben sind!
Ein Blick ins Recount zeigte dann auch schon warum der Boss so ewig gedauert hat.. Hunter 10k, Schurke 4k, DK 6k (mit Armee!), Kriegertank: 17k und 50% Gesamtschaden ..
'kay das wird witzig..

Bei Bella die Eisfalle lebte auch nicht lange, sondern nagte fix auch noch an mir rum.. Gut, dass der Fear vom Boss für nen Krieger kein Problem ist..

Letzter Boss: 
"<Huntername> hast du die Adds hier schonmal gekitet?"
2 Minuten nichts ..
DK: "Hunter kitet gogogo"
.oO WTF?? Mein Finger zuckte in Richtung Kickvote aber ich konnte mich beherrschen.. Soll mir egal sein solang ich bald hier raus bin.. zur Not baller ich den Boss auch mit nem Heiler allein um..
Es kommt wie es kommen musste.. Der Hunter versucht zu Kiten.. Schiesst die Mobs an .. und bleibt dann stehen und macht NICHTS.. nicht mal Schaden auf den Boss.. einfach gar nichts ausser im Kreis zu gehen(!)
Der Boss zog sich etwas.. und was passiert? Richtig... Ghularmee... da ist ein CD, also muss er raus..

Bin dann zum Heiler gegangen und hab mich mit einem /seufzen neben ihn gesetzt

DAS war wieder so ein DK der Sorte "ich bin für den Ruf der Klasse alleinverantwortlich"


----------



## Fremder123 (23. November 2011)

Langsuir schrieb:


> Der Boss zog sich etwas.. und was passiert? Richtig... Ghularmee... da ist ein CD, also muss er raus..
> 
> Bin dann zum Heiler gegangen und hab mich mit einem /seufzen neben ihn gesetzt
> 
> DAS war wieder so ein DK der Sorte "ich bin für den Ruf der Klasse alleinverantwortlich"


Bei der Armee muss Blizzard... ich fang nochmal an. Beim Todesritter muss Blizzard eh geistig umnachtet gewesen sein. Ich liebe die Ghularmee. Vor allem wenn die Mistviecher auf der Insel der Eroberung den Boss in den Hof spotten, wo jener einen Buff kriegt, 300% mehr Schaden macht und alle in Grund und Boden haut. Sicherer Win wird zum lachhaften Lo(o)s(s). Danke, Heldenklasse!^^


----------



## Tomratz (23. November 2011)

Terrascream schrieb:


> Bin ich jetzt auch ein böser frecher Hunter, weil ich ohne Aufforderung die Eisfalle schmeiße ?
> 
> Du selbst sagtest mal was von Gehirn einschalten und das macht der entsprechende Hunter, wenn er ohne Aufforderung CC'T. Zumal es ein flüssigeren Spielablauf ermöglicht, ohne das man gefühlte 5 Minuten vor jeder Mobgruppe steht und das markt, wo sowieso jeder weiß was er zu machen hat



Du hast aber schon gesehen, was ich in dem von mir zitierten Posting rot markiert hatte?

Mir persönlich ists wumpe, wer in einer Ini markiert, wenn denn überhaupt noch markiert wird, aber so wie der Verfasser des Postings geschrieben hat, hat sich ja wohl der Tank über das "vorschnelle" markieren mokiert und bekommt die Antwort, dass er von seinem "Egotrip" runter kommen soll. In den meisten Fällen ist es doch der Tank, der die Markierungen setzt.

Da kann ich ein gewisses Anschwellen der "Zornesader" beim Tank sogar in Teilen nachvollziehen.

Ist aber halt immer so ein Spiel wie "wie ich in den Wald reinrufe, so schallt es raus".

Nochmal: Ich persönlich bin froh wenn markiert wird, wer das im Endeffekt tut ist mir völlig wurscht, nur passen muss es natürlich.


----------



## Snee (23. November 2011)

Tomratz schrieb:


> Daber so wie der Verfasser des Postings geschrieben hat, hat sich ja wohl der Tank über das "vorschnelle" markieren mokiert und bekommt die Antwort, dass er von seinem "Egotrip" runter kommen soll.



Lern lesen!


----------



## Tomratz (23. November 2011)

Snee schrieb:


> Ich finde es immer wieder erstaunlich, wie schwer es scheinbar ist, einen halbwegs ordentlich formulierten Text dermaßen zu zerpflücken und aus dem Kontext zu reißen. Also lieber Tomratz - nur damit auch du es wirklich verstehst:
> Ich lande in einer Ini. Wie ich es gewohnt bin gehe ich vor bis zur ersten Mobgruppe. Da der Tank noch im Eingangsbereich campiert hat, habe ein Totenkopf auf das normalerweise obligatorische erste Target gesetzt. Und ebenfalls mein obligatorisches Huntermark gesetzt. Mit erscheinen des Tanks habe ich dann meine CC-Fähigkeit Eisfalle gesetzt auf ein weiteren Gegner, der durch voreilliges Pullen und fehlendes Unterbrechen sonst gerne mal den ersten Trash zu einem stundenlangen Event hinauszögert. Der Tank "schreit" im Chat rum, dass nur er zu makieren hat. Die Gruppe wird gepullt. Ich unterbreche das Add btw. Nachdem die Gruppe besiegt wurde, habe ich als Antwort auf das Geschreie vom Tank geantwortet: sry (für unwissende eine Kurzform von sorry - für unwissende eine im englischen gängige Form der Entschuldigung), dann makier halt du.
> Im Anschluss folgen Beleidigungen und lächerliche Darstellungen von Wichtigkeit kennt keine Grenzen (genannt Tank) und dem niederen Fußvolk (genannt DD). Da ich mich ungerne beleidigen lasse, aber auch sehr bemüht bin nicht auf selbiges Niveau hinabzusinken, habe ich zynisch das Wort "Egotrip" verwendet. Wer dem Deutschen nicht mächtig ist, kann diese Begrifflichkeit gerne googlen oder im Duden nachschlagen. Also lieber Tomratz, fassen wir nochmal zusammen. Ich setz ein Zeichen aufgrund von Abwesenheit des Tanks. Tank sagt er möchte Zeichen setzen. Ich entschuldige mich. Tank erklärt, warum nur er Zeichen zu setzen hat in einer Art und Weise, die gepaart mit grundlosen Beleidigungen einen sehr merkwürdigen Eindruck hinterlassen hat.
> 
> ...



Ich habe deinen Post, auf den ich geantwortet habe komplett zitiert.

In diesem Post war die Darstellung bei weitem nicht so ausführlich wie in dem jetzt von mir zitierten Posting, so dass ich ein Hellseher hätte sein müssen, hätte ich das, was du jetzt im nachhinein erklärst wissen sollen. Bei einer etwas ausführlicheren Erklärung, so wie von dir nachgeliefert, hätte ich meine Worte evtl. etwas anders gewählt.

Wie in meiner Antwort auf Terrascream bereits geschrieben, ist es mir wumpe, wer markiert, sofern es überhaupt passiert.

Deinem Posting musste ich aufgrund fehlender (jetzt nachgereichter) Informationen entnehmen, dass du auch nicht gerade einen besonders freundlichen Umgangston verwendet hast. 

Das Schlimme an der ganzen Randomgruppensuche ist halt leider, dass niemand sich mehr verpflichtet fühlt, ein kleines bisschen Rücksicht und gute Umgangsformen an den Tag zu legen, da werden aus Kleinigkeiten schnell mal Tundramammuts gemacht (ja, normalerweise ists die Mücke, die zum Elefanten wird, aber wir spielen ja schliesslich WoW).

Ich leave selten Gruppen, aber eine Situation bringt mich *immer* dazu, die Gruppe zu verlassen, nämlich wenn sich Gruppenmitglieder flamen. Da sind mir meine Nerven einfach zu Schade.

Edit: Nach dem Post von Snee direkt über diesem, frag ich mich, warum ich mich mit manchen Leuten überhaupt auf Diskussionen einlasse


----------



## Fremder123 (23. November 2011)

Tomratz schrieb:


> Edit: Nach dem Post von Snee direkt über diesem, frag ich mich, warum ich mich mit manchen Leuten überhaupt auf Diskussionen einlasse


Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.^^


----------



## Snee (23. November 2011)

Snee schrieb:


> Der Tank - Captain Capslock - machte mir darauf hin unverständlich klar, dass nur er makiert und niemand sonst. Meine lapidare Antwort lautete "sry, dann makier halt du". Es folgten neben Belehrungen dass er der Tank ist und nur er das Recht zum makieren und CC ansagen hat auch ne Beleidigung.



Im Anschluss folge mein Kommentar mit der Begrifflichkeit "Egotripp". Ich lasse jedem Tank das Vorrecht aufs markern. Wenn ich mich nach ner Entschuldigung sogar noch Beleidigen lassen muss, dann ist ne Begrifflichkeit a la Egotripp wohl nicht so dramatisch. 

Ich stimme dir allerdings zu. Solltest in der Tat eine Diskussion sein lassen, wenn du nicht in der Lage bist, einen Text zu lesen und zu verstehen. 

Und nun back to topic please.


----------



## Tomratz (23. November 2011)

Snee schrieb:


> Im Anschluss folge mein Kommentar mit der Begrifflichkeit "Egotripp". Ich lasse jedem Tank das Vorrecht aufs markern. Wenn ich mich nach ner Entschuldigung sogar noch Beleidigen lassen muss, dann ist ne Begrifflichkeit a la Egotripp wohl nicht so dramatisch.
> 
> Ich stimme dir allerdings zu. Solltest in der Tat eine Diskussion sein lassen, wenn du nicht in der Lage bist, einen Text zu lesen und zu verstehen.
> 
> Und nun back to topic please.




Man sollte im Glashaus nicht mit Steinen werfen.

Du reisst selbst dein Posting aus dem Kontext und wirfst anderen dann vor, einen Text nicht lesen zu können.

Aber du hast Recht, back to topic


@ Fremder123: Aber es ist ein qualvoller Tod


----------



## toryz (23. November 2011)

Es ist einfach nur zum Kopfschütteln...

Ich habe jetzt die letzten Wochen einen Palatank hochgespielt, ausgerüstet und war ziemlich schnell für die Zul's zugelassen. Ok was man da teilweise erlebt ist nicht mehr normal...Ein paar Sachen wo ich wirklich am Verstand meiner Grp gezweifelt habe liste ich mal auf:

- Man markiert bei 2 Mobs einen mit einem Totenkopf...was passiert...? Alle DDs gehen auf den anderen Mob...WTF?
- Die komplette Gruppe stirbt plötzlich bei der Katzenlady....WTF? "Unterbrich doch mal die Welle" raunzte der Jäger...drauf ich "Die kann man nicht unterbrechen, unterbrechen kann und sollte man die Tränen"...darauf der Jäger "Also ich unterbreche mit meinem DK IMMER die Welle"....?! Ja ne is klar.... 
- Endboss ZG...die Gruppe failed so lang bis auch der dritte von den dicken Geistern tot ist
- Selbe Gruppe, selber Boss nach dem ersten Whipe, der Jäger pullt die ganze Zeit die dicken Geister, obwohl ich noch einen an der Angel hab...Fazit: Heal tot...
- Erster Boss ZA....der Dk so schlau und zündet mitten im Bosskampf seine Armee...hm ja toll der Tank wird vom Vogel ergriffen...die DDs gehen sowieso nicht auf das Viech...die Armee stirbt und der Boss rennt dem Vogel nach....

So könnte ich noch Stundenlang aufzählen und ich frage mich echt...erwische ich immer nur die, die zum ersten Mal in den Zuls sind oder ist der Großteil der DDs einfach zu doof die, doch simplen, Bossmechaniken auf die Reihe zu bekommen?


----------



## Cassiopheia (23. November 2011)

toryz schrieb:


> - Erster Boss ZA....der Dk so schlau und zündet mitten im Bosskampf seine Armee...hm ja toll der Tank wird vom Vogel ergriffen...die DDs gehen sowieso nicht auf das Viech...die Armee stirbt und der Boss rennt dem Vogel nach....



DAS ist göttlich... könnte mich wegschmeißen vor lachen  Armee in 5er Inis kann ich aber auch nicht leiden (außer Tank stirbt o.Ä.).


----------



## myadictivo (24. November 2011)

prima..gestern grim batol non hero. dürften alles 85er gewesen sein, der heal war bestimmt durch den wie nervts du deine gruppe thread inspiriert.
alles läuft prima bekomme sogar als DD nen instant invite. die gruppen fallen schnell, es wird ordentlich gebombt und die 2 ersten bosse liegen flott. ich denk mir noch "na wird ja nen schneller run"

afaik pullt er jedoch schon den dritten boss obwohl noch nicht alle da sind. wir hauen ihn runter bis er losrennt und eigentlich der drache kommt.
heal rennt hinterher in den flammen.abgrund wir halten uns noch wacker bis schlussendlich ich und wenig später der tank im dreck liegen.

heal kommt in der zwischenrzeit schon wieder in die inze.

naja..ich tu es ihm gleich. etwa 20 sekunden bevor ich wieder da bin fangen die eifrigen buben schon wieder den boss an. es wird dieses feuervieh beschworen und nicht down gekloppt. ich bin noch nicht wirklich bei der gruppe, obwohl in sichtweite.
feuervieh nimmt mich ins target. kampf wird resettet.

kein problem. wir fangen halt nochmal an. kloppen den boss wieder runter bis er davonläuft..heal springt wieder hinterher.

gruppe wiped wieder.

leider verläßt er und ziemlich zeitgleich nacheinander auch alle anderen die gruppe. drum bleibt mir nur hier zu sagen : danke du assel sau


----------



## Harut (24. November 2011)

da du es nicht erwähnt hast, gehe ich mal stark davon aus, dass keiner auch nur im entferntesten den anderen mitgeteilt hat, wie der boss läuft.
Zumal bekannt sein sollte, dass eben bei diesen etwas spezielleren mechaniken eine kurze erklärung erforderlich ist, wenn mans eben nicht kennt. und genau das ist mittlerweile gar nicht mal so unwahrscheinlich, denn auch mit 85 besteht nur eine begrenzte chance, dass man alle inis schon gesehen hat. dazu kommen dann solche grps, bei denen einfach alles (mit Glück) umfällt, wodurch kein Lerneffekt eintritt bzw. eiontreten kann.

also: bevor man hier dumm rumflamen will sollte man eine erklärung bereits im run an den mann bringen. das sind in der regel 2 chatzeilen die ausreichen, um das hinzukriegen.


----------



## nomorezam (24. November 2011)

Harut schrieb:


> da du es nicht erwähnt hast, gehe ich mal stark davon aus, dass keiner auch nur im entferntesten den anderen mitgeteilt hat, wie der boss läuft.
> Zumal bekannt sein sollte, dass eben bei diesen etwas spezielleren mechaniken eine kurze erklärung erforderlich ist, wenn mans eben nicht kennt. und genau das ist mittlerweile gar nicht mal so unwahrscheinlich, denn auch mit 85 besteht nur eine begrenzte chance, dass man alle inis schon gesehen hat. dazu kommen dann solche grps, bei denen einfach alles (mit Glück) umfällt, wodurch kein Lerneffekt eintritt bzw. eiontreten kann.
> 
> also: bevor man hier dumm rumflamen will sollte man eine erklärung bereits im run an den mann bringen. das sind in der regel 2 chatzeilen die ausreichen, um das hinzukriegen.



Wo liegt das Problem zu sagen: Sorry, aber was kann denn der nächste Boss.:-) Bin das erste Mal hier.

An allen Ecken wird gejammert wie einfach doch der Content ist, und jetzt wird für eine 5er Instanz die seit rund 1 Jahr bekannt ist eine prophylaktische Bosserklärung gefordert?! Wenn man an der ganzen Sache, sprich Instanz und Gruppenspiel, interessiert ist sollte man sich vorher mal mit diesen Dingen auseinandersetzen. 
Als kleine Auffrischung für Bossbegegnungen läuft bei mir auch RobBossMods (oder wie das heißt). Aber so daß es nicht spamt, sondern _nur_ mir zuflüstert was Sache ist.
Und daß der Boss nun einmal NICHT gepullt wird bevor alle da sind, Bedarf nun wirklich keiner besonderen Erwähnung.


----------



## Littletall (24. November 2011)

Grim Batol, Drahga, wird von mir immer erklärt oder gefragt, ob jemand den Boss nicht kennt. Das ist mein Wipe-Boss Nummer 1, weil die Feuer-Eles ignoriert werden. Nach der Erklärung läuft der meistens wie geschmiert, auf normal und auf hero.

Ich glaube, niemand kann Drahga, weil der so oft ausgelassen wird.


----------



## Super PePe (24. November 2011)

Harut schrieb:


> da du es nicht erwähnt hast, gehe ich mal stark davon aus, dass keiner auch nur im entferntesten den anderen mitgeteilt hat, wie der boss läuft.
> Zumal bekannt sein sollte, dass eben bei diesen etwas spezielleren mechaniken eine kurze erklärung erforderlich ist, wenn mans eben nicht kennt. und genau das ist mittlerweile gar nicht mal so unwahrscheinlich, denn auch mit 85 besteht nur eine begrenzte chance, dass man alle inis schon gesehen hat. dazu kommen dann solche grps, bei denen einfach alles (mit Glück) umfällt, wodurch kein Lerneffekt eintritt bzw. eiontreten kann.
> 
> also: bevor man hier dumm rumflamen will sollte man eine erklärung bereits im run an den mann bringen. das sind in der regel 2 chatzeilen die ausreichen, um das hinzukriegen.



Naja der Heiler hat eher Freude daran gefunden die Gruppe zu verarschen - 'Spass' auf Kosten von 4 Weiteren.


----------



## Virikas (24. November 2011)

Hab gestern mal wieder festgestellt, dass der Aggrobuff wohl noch nicht genug war.. 
Oder wie ist es zu erklären, dass ein Tank Singletarget(!) nach > 30s Bosskampf immer noch grad mal 12k TpS schafft und ich mit meinem Fury autohit AfK gehen muss um trotzdem von Omen angebrüllt zu werden?

Wie nicht anders zu erwarten.. DK Tank und Blutpräsenz war an. Hirn scheinbar nicht


----------



## hexxhexx (24. November 2011)

Taenu schrieb:


> Die Art und Weise, wie sich hier auf die schlechten Erfahrungen gestürzt wird finde ich einfach nicht in Ordnung und unfair. Wenn ich mir z.B. die Beiträge von der unfehlbaren "Doofkatze" durchlese, dann frage ich mich doch echt ob er all die schlechten Gruppen für sich gepachtet hat



Ich nehme an, Inspektor Doofi spielt abend so lange, bis er endlich eine Gruppe erwischt, welche hier erwähnt werden kann.
Vermutlich ist es eine persönliche Niederlage für ihn/sie, wenn es tatsächlich mal einen Tag nichts zu schreiben gibt 

Aber ich bin Deiner Meinung:
Da mich die Zul's schön längst anöden und der Main nichts mehr zu kaufen hat, twinke ich aktuell -je nach Lust und Laune- drei Chars im Wechsel; DK, Magier und Krieger.
In unterschiedlichen Stufenbereichen zwischen 53-82.
Ich melde mich oft und gerne über die Suche an und habe zu 97% Gruppen, die mal redseliger, mal schweigsamer sind. Schneller oder langsamer. Besser oder schlechter equipped.
Es ist jede Kombination dabei, aber ich habe bisher IMMER die Ini zu Ende gebracht und nur zweimal das Gefühl gehabt, ich könnte hier etwas komisches/negatives schreiben.
Vielmehr bin ich mehr als einmal mit einem anderen Gruppenmitglied in der Gruppe geblieben und habe Tipps gegeben und erhalten.


----------



## Doofkatze (24. November 2011)

Ich war gestern in einer halben Instanz.

Als unser Schurke online kam, war er schon auf 180, im Teamspeak 30% Packetloss + 4000er Ping bei einer 32k Leitung. Kurz danach schrumpfte es allerdings auf 35 ms. Unsere Heilschamanin aß, während wir auf die Instanz warteten und wurde danach müde und sagte schon 2 Minuten nach Beginn, das es auf jeden Fall ihre letzte Instanz "heute" (gestern) ist. Passend dazu stieg der Ping des Schurkens in den ersten 5 Minuten von Zul Aman auf 300, schließlich 2000, Ende offen.

Ich war mit meinem Todesritter dabei, hatte aber keine Lust zu tanken, war also auf Frost geskillt. 

Wir kamen nach Zul Aman in eine bestehende Gruppe, der Timeruncounter zeigte noch 5 Minuten. Nachdem wir uns begrüßten, folgte keine Ansage, wie weit der Tank gekommen war, so ging ich dann selbst schauen und tadaa...der Adlerboss stand noch.
Alle bis auf den Tank standen dann schon vor dem Boss und warteten. Plötzlich schrieb der Tank, das er mal was mitbringt. Juhu, Moloch mit gebracht. Umgenietet. Der Heiler stand nach dem längeren Kampf noch am Fuß der Treppe und füllte das Mana wieder auf, als der Tank auch schon auf den Boss einschlug.
Ich stellte mich schon hinter die Schwelle und ging zeitgleich mit dem Heiler in den Bereich rein, in der gleichen Sekunde wurde der Bereich auch geschlossen. Glück gehabt.
Wirklich JEDES mal werde ich vom Adler ergriffen. Schließlich liegt der Boss am Boden.

Der darauf folgende Trash lag recht ordentlich. Wir standen vor dem Bären. Aufgrund des Setups, DK Schurke Magier Schamane, zählte ich mich als 1., der Heiler sich als 3. ...wir warteten also auf den Magier.
Ich sprach ihn direkt an und fragte, ob er den Boss denn kennt. Keine Reaktion...30 Sekunden später von ihm ein "gogo". Mittlerweile hatte ich schon nachgeschaut, ob er den Erfolg schon hat...das übliche...1,8k Erfolgspunkte (-> gerade 85), ZA Erfolg am...17.11. ...dürfte also bekannt sein.
Nach der ogog-Aufforderung stürmte der Tank auch rein. Ich werde angestürmt, Schamane wird angestürmt, der Schamane muss nah an den Boss ran, damit der Magier dann doch noch erwischt wird.

Auf diese Weise, mit stehendem Magier, liegt auch der Boss schließlich.

Späher und Flammenwirker Trash. 
Mitten in der ersten Gruppe Späher, Moloch, Flammenwirker + noch ein Mob, makiert der Tank nach Ableben des Spähers den Moloch mit Totenkopf.
Eigentlich habe ich damit gerechnet, das der Schurke es genauso wie ich besser weiß, da wir ja zusammen schon rund 8-9 mal da waren, ich ging zumindest weiter auf den Flammenwirker. Die Casts gehen wie immer durch, da mein Ping wie immer rund 200-300 MS beträgt und ich grundsätzlich zu spät bin. Zu der Situation kam es überhaupt erst, weil der Magier nicht cct hat, der Schurke eh nicht dran kommt durch den Späher und der Schamane gerade erst vom trinken nach dem Bär eintraf.
Also gehen die anderen DDs auf den Moloch und nur ich auf den Flammenwirker. Als dieser seinen zweiten Cast durchbringt, liegen schon 3 Leute am Boden, kurz danach folgt der Rest.
Angenervt schrieb ich im Gruppenchat, das man "genau deshalb den Flammenwirker zuerst" tötet. Unser Schurke verließ das Teamspeak. Ich hätte ja mal ein Wort sagen können, dafür ist das TS schließlich da. Hätte ich, hab ich aber nicht. Kurz danach war er wieder da. Mittlerweile eben 500 ms Ping.
Da nur noch ein Mob stand, lag dieser auch ohne Probleme.
Der Tank sprintete weiter, direkt in die Drachenfalken und den Späher, aufgemountet, alle anderen noch bei dem anderen Mob. Der Späher rief Verstärkung, der Schurke griff den Späher an, tötete ihn, hatte aber die Verstärkung am Arsch. Nachdem der Schurke fast tot war, bekam der Heiler die Heilaggro, hatte noch 10%, als meine heulenden Böen endlich die Aggro übertrafen. Danach schaffte es der Tank endlich, die beiden Typen dann doch mal zu spotten. Die Gruppe lag.
In der nächsten Gruppe steht ja ein einsamer Späher auf nem Hügel. Der Magier machte einen Arkanschlag, jedoch überlebte der Späher, rannte bequem weiter zur Trommel, wo ich ihn ne Sekunde vorm Trommeln mit Todesgriff abfing. Irgendwie hatte der Magier damit nicht gerechnet.
Die nächste Gruppe lag ohne größere Probleme. 
Nun nur noch die eine Gruppe vor dem Drachenfalkenboss. Der Schurke war nun auf 2000 ms. Er ccte den einen Flammenwirker, der Schamane hexte den anderen, First Target Moloch.
Der Schurke beschwerte sich, das er doch die ganze Zeit auf den Moloch einprügelte und keinen Schaden machte, während er auf unserem Bild gegen ne Wand rannte.
Direkt nach dem Moloch befreite der Tank beide Flammenwirker gleichzeitig, beide casteten, Instantwipe nach 1er Sekunde, schließlich waren wir durch den Moloch noch alle auf 80%.

Wieder kein Kommentar vom Tank. Da der Schamane den einen der beiden übrig gebliebenen Flammenwirker nu ccte und der Tank ihn nicht da rausprügelte, standen wir vor dem Boss.
Unser Schurke hat da immer Probleme mit, da man ja bei jeder Flammenlinie ein Stück erstmal wegmuss, weil man ja selbst da drin steht, wenn man vorher noch hinter dem Boss war. Durch seinen hohen Ping war der Schamane chancenlos, ihn da gegenzuheilen, aber er wollte auch sterben ("is nich schlimm, ich kann da eh nichts machen"). Da der Tank zwar mit dem Boss zu einer Seite hinrannte, aber die Adds dann nicht holte, war dies wohl meine Aufgabe mit heulende Böe. Da aber auch ich mal irgendwann ein paar Sekunden keine heulende Böe durchbringen kann, starb der Heiler schließlich durch Heilaggro und insgesamt genommnen Schaden durch die Flammenlinien. Kein Problem: DK Brez. Irgendwie starb auch dieser Boss mit hängen und würgen.
Der Schurke verabschiedete sich aus der Gruppe, weil er ja nichts mehr machen konnte. Der Schamane ging mit, weil er ja eh müde war und dann verließ auch ich die Gruppe.


----------



## Tomratz (24. November 2011)

toryz schrieb:


> Es ist einfach nur zum Kopfschütteln...
> 
> - Man markiert bei 2 Mobs einen mit einem Totenkopf...was passiert...? Alle DDs gehen auf den anderen Mob...WTF?




Achtung Ironie: Heisst Totenkopf nicht, dass der Mob ja sowieso schon so gut wie tot ist?  

Manchmal glaub ich schon, dass es wieder notwendig wird, die Markierungen *vor* dem Pull noch mal zu erklären.


----------



## Fremder123 (24. November 2011)

Tomratz schrieb:


> Manchmal glaub ich schon, dass es wieder notwendig wird, die Markierungen *vor* dem Pull noch mal zu erklären.


Wird nix nützen. Totenkopf stirbt immer zuletzt, das ist ehernes Random-Gruppen-Gesetz.


----------



## Bibbie (24. November 2011)

Inzwischen bin ich mit meiner Schurkin in Nordend angekommen und die Inis dort sind...naja...merkwürdig geworden


Es wird so ziemlich die ganze Ini gepullt und dann geflamt, wenn es einen wipe ergibt und nochmal geflamt wenn die Schurkin (ich^^) überlebe

Na, ich bin froh wenn ich Cata kann, dann wirds hoffentlich wieder^^

Übrigens: in der Scherbenwelt meine "Angst" vor den DK war unbegründet. Man sieht nun mehr imba Palas die sich für unsterblich halten


----------



## Doofkatze (24. November 2011)

hexxhexx schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, Inspektor Doofi spielt abend so lange, bis er endlich eine Gruppe erwischt, welche hier erwähnt werden kann.
> Vermutlich ist es eine persönliche Niederlage für ihn/sie, wenn es tatsächlich mal einen Tag nichts zu schreiben gibt



Schön wäre es. Derzeit ist es eher so, das ich vor 19 Uhr kaum online komme und meistens nur bis 21 Uhr spiele. Und da ärgern einen solche Dinge umso mehr, weil es teilweise die einzige Instanz bleibt, die man spielt.


----------



## Nisbo (24. November 2011)

Wenn Du nicht die ganzen Ping-Zeiten von Deinen Mitspielern mitschreiben würdest dann könnte es evtl sogar für einen 2. Ini reichen *g*


----------



## myadictivo (24. November 2011)

Harut schrieb:


> also: bevor man hier dumm rumflamen will sollte man eine erklärung bereits im run an den mann bringen. das sind in der regel 2 chatzeilen die ausreichen, um das hinzukriegen.



sorry, wer ist denn so dumm und springt, selbst wenn er den boss nicht kennt einen endtiefen abgrund in ne lavapfütze und das ganze 2x hintereinander..und auch noch als heal..und der typ hatte auch anscheinds irgendwelche teile von >t11 an. also ich glaub nicht, dass er das erste mal ->non<- hero grim batol war und haut dann noch kommentarlos ab..ich unterstelle hier einfach mal pure absicht. basta..zumal er nach dem ersten mal ja hätte sehen müssen, dass es oben weitergeht,denn er ist nicht instant zurück gelaufen.

und selbst wenn er den boss nicht kannte, kann man ja wohl erwarten dass er das nach dem ersten mal sagt. was ist denn dabei ? ich versuch mein glück manchmal auch ohne bosstaktik zu kennen. wenn ichs versemmel hab ich auch keine probleme damit zu sagen "sorry war hier noch nicht" und ich gehöre auch nicht zu den überkrassen kick-votern die gleich alles rausschmeissen..

aber so ne aktion is einfach nur arschig


----------



## Shirumay (24. November 2011)

@ Thema ..

Um mal wieder aufs Thema zu kommen. Letztens als ich mir meinen x-ten Twink hochgespielt habe , hatte ich ja mal ein ganz tollen Tank erwischt -.- Ohne Waffe und Schild in die Ini gehen .. Nichts pullen , sondern nur warten bis gepullt wird , und dann meckern , weil der Hunter die Aggro hat. Den Hunter wurds zu viel , und er ging. Der Heiler machte das selbe und hat die Gruppe verlassen. Super , ein neuer Hunter , und ein Dudu Heiler kamen rein. Aber hier wurds erst richtig lustig. Der Hunter sagt als erstes "Mist Pet vergessen" Ich denke mir nur okay , ist eh ne Level 20 Ini , geht ja trotzdem ganz fix , bleibste erstmal drin. Nach den ersten paar Mobs war der heiler oom. Doch alle fragten sich , warum er nichts trinkt. Super die Antwort kam dann " Hab kein trinken mit . Hab ich nicht nötig" Okay , ab den Punkt war es sogar mir zu viel , und ich hab die Gruppe verlassen. Normalerweise habe ich immer viel Geduld , und helfe auch gerne mal , wenn ich helfen kann , aber das war zu viel .


----------



## Fizzban (24. November 2011)

Immer sind es die dummen Heiler und DDs 

Ich war neulich als Heiler in ZA. Der DK-DD sagt sofort, "ich bin das erstemal hier". Daraufhin kommt sofort Ausschlußantrag. Ich stimme dagegen, und zwei andere auch. Ich sage der Gruppe, ich erkläre dem DK die Ini. Bei der ersten Gruppe am Tor geht das noch. Nach dieser Gruppe will ich dem Neuling das weitere Vorgehen schreiben, doch der Tank rennt wie eine angestochene Wildsau los und pullt die Gruppe den Berg hinauf zum 1. Boss. Ich schreibe den Satz zu Ende und renne den Tank hinterher. Bis ich bei ihm bin, hat er kaum noch Life. Um den Tank wieder voll zu heilen, verbrauche ich bis zur Treppe fast mein ganzes Mana. Ich schreib "Mana reggen" in den Chat, interessiert den Tank nicht. Er pullt den 1. Boss, Wipe, Tank leavt.
Der nächste Tank kommt, der DK schreibt wieder "ich bin das erste mal hier". Tank schreibt "interessiert mich nicht". Bis zum 3. Boss geht es ganz gut, dann wipen wir dort trotz Bosserklärung. Tank leavt. Der DK gibt auf und verlässt die Gruppe ebenfalls. 

Mir hat der DK leid getan. Er war ehrlich und hat sich dafür nur Schwierigkeit aufgehalst. Warum glauben eigentlich die Tanks, wenn sie in eine Gruppe kommen, jeder war schon 20x hier und kennt die Ini auswendig. Man sollte doch einen Neuling eine faire Chance geben. 

Aber dieses Verhalten ist inzwischen anscheinend symptomatisch für eine bestimmte Art von Spieler. Das sind dieselben Spieler, die keine unerfahrenen Spieler in eine Raidini mitnehmen, weil sie ja sonst 1 Minute lang jede Boss erklären müssten und das sind ja bei 5 Bossen immerhin 5 Minuten. So macht man halt auch das Spiel kaputt.


----------



## Figetftw! (24. November 2011)

Fizzban schrieb:


> Warum glauben eigentlich die Tanks, wenn sie in eine Gruppe kommen, jeder war schon 20x hier und kennt die Ini auswendig. Man sollte doch einen Neuling eine faire Chance geben.


Warum pauschalisierst du?


----------



## Huntedsoul (24. November 2011)

Fizzban schrieb:


> Aber dieses Verhalten ist inzwischen anscheinend symptomatisch für eine bestimmte Art von Spieler. Das sind dieselben Spieler, die keine unerfahrenen Spieler in eine Raidini mitnehmen, weil sie ja sonst 1 Minute lang jede Boss erklären müssten und das sind ja bei 5 Bossen immerhin 5 Minuten. So macht man halt auch das Spiel kaputt.




Recht hast Du! ^^ 

Und an Dich Prof. Dr. Dr. Doofkatze, Nix gegen Dich, Aber Hexxhexx hat ja recht. Das was Du hierimmer erzählst und erlebst.. Naja.. Es kommt mir manchmal so vor als saugst Du dir das aus den Fingern. Oder spielst halt so lange bis was passiert was erwähnenswert ist. Entweder bist du Ziehmlich Mitteilungsbedürftig oder Du leidest unter Geltungssucht. ^^

Du erlebst so viel... Ich denke manchmal.. Der muss ja 24/7 im Spiel sein. 

Ich selber spiele seid Dezember 2005 und hab auch shcon einiges gesehen. Aber das was man von Dir hier liest. Soviel hab ich in meinen Spieljahren zusammen nicht erlebt. 

Aber nicht böse gemeint. Prof. Dr. Dr. Doofkatze.


----------



## Fizzban (24. November 2011)

ok, hast ja recht, es gibt auch andere Tanks

aber es sind fast immer die Tanks, die z.B. Spieler auffordern, die Gruppe zu verlassen, wenn sie merken, derjenige kennt sich in der Ini nicht aus, braucht zu lange, um nach einem Wipe den Weg zurück zu finden oder wenn sie einen Fehler machen. Ist mir selber schon des öfteren passiert, dass ich aus einer Gruppe gekickt wurde, weil ich dem Tank gesagt, er soll warten, bis Mana gereggt wurde oder er soll nicht auf DD-Equip würfeln, wenn er als Tank in der Ini ist.


----------



## TheGui (25. November 2011)

Fizzban schrieb:


> ok, hast ja recht, es gibt auch andere Tanks
> 
> aber es sind fast immer die Tanks, die z.B. Spieler auffordern, die Gruppe zu verlassen, wenn sie merken, derjenige kennt sich in der Ini nicht aus, braucht zu lange, um nach einem Wipe den Weg zurück zu finden oder wenn sie einen Fehler machen. Ist mir selber schon des öfteren passiert, dass ich aus einer Gruppe gekickt wurde, weil ich dem Tank gesagt, er soll warten, bis Mana gereggt wurde oder er soll nicht auf DD-Equip würfeln, wenn er als Tank in der Ini ist.



weil für nen tank ne random ini "massenwahre" ist... auf die er weder warten muss noch die er wertschätzen lernen muss!

demnach ist alles was den "schnellen" Ablauf behindert ein Manko das ausradiert werden muss!

das ist genauso wie die sache mit dem grupe verlassen.. ein tank muss schauen ob es sich zeitlich lohnt 3 neulinge durch ne Instanz zu schleifen oder zu leaven und fix neu an zu melden! 

Ein DD kann sich das nicht leisten, da er anders als der tank ne halbe Stunde warten muss!

und auch heiler haben nicht auf jedem Server nen instand inv!


----------



## myadictivo (25. November 2011)

naja..95% der gruppen find ich laufen schon ganz zivilisiert. man begrüßt sich, hält eventuell ein schwatz. man sagt es an, wenn man die ini nicht kennt und man fragt vorher ob man auf ein teil bedarf wegen ner andren skillung würfeln darf.
man jetzt weder durch noch hält sich unnötig lang auf. wäre der anteil an so chaoten-trupps größer, würd ich im endeffekt wahrscheinlich garnicht mehr spielen oder nur noch pvp machen. ansonsten, wenn da nicht wirklich jemand absichtlich die gruppe verarscht (halbe ini pullen und stecker ziehn ist auch sehr beliebt) hab ich kein problem damit wenns länger dauert oder ich paarmal beim geistheiler steh. ist ja immer noch ein spiel


----------



## Fuzzymouth (25. November 2011)

Ich lese hier öfters, dass auch Spieler failen, die vom Equip her eigentlich mit geschlossenen Augen durch die Ini laufen sollten.

Hier mal der Versuch einer möglichen Erklärung. Es gibt Fälle (bei mir z.B. ist das so), dass sich mehrere Spieler einer Familie einen Acc. und mehrere Chars teilen. Alle 85, alle zwischen 360 und höher equipt. Ich spiele als Mainchar Krieger, der entweder als Tank oder Melee unterwegs ist. Mein Mitspieler hat sich nen Druiden gelevelt, der tankt und heilt. 

Ich habe logischerweise nur wenig Erfahrung mit dem Druiden und muss mich an ihn gewöhnen. Aber um dem Druiden ein paar TPs zu verschaffen und der Mitspieler aus Gründen nicht spielen kann und weil man mit dem Druiden schon gequestet hat und die Inis in- und auswendig kennt, meldet man sich an, Tank oder Heiler. Was kommt ist eine Einteilung als Heal in ZG. 1. Boss, was passiert, man positioniert sich falsch, hält die Gruppe oben und fällt im Giftlabyrinth um. Als Tank oder Melee wäre das nicht passiert, weil man seine Positionen kennt und sich auf den Boss konzentriert. Als Heiler halt auf die Gruppe. Neue Situation.

Sicher passiert das auch Spielern mit ihren Mainchars, wenn sie nen schlechten Tag hatten oder ihnen der Hund auf die Tastatur kotzt. Aber nicht jeder ist gleich ein Noob, der mal irgendwo drin stehen bleibt.

Um mal wieder OT zu kommen, gestern Vortex letzter Boss. Tank flamed DD1, DD1 flamed DD2, DD2 flamed Tank, alle 3 sterben, weil nicht aufs Dreieck geachtet, Kriegerlein, eigenlich als DD dabei, wirft sich per Makro in Schild und Einhand und geht in Def und tankt den Boss gemeinsam mit dem Heiler. Brauchte zwar etwas länger, aber letztendlich lag der Boss und man hatte endlich ein bißchen Adrenalin im Blut. Kompliment an den Heal, war ein guter Job.


----------



## Russelkurt (25. November 2011)

ich hatte letztens das "glück" eine fl-randomgruppe zu finden. mit meinem schurken. da ich fl mit meinem hexer inzwischen schier auswendig kenne, hab ich mich natürlich mit erfahrung gemeldet, obwohl das nichtmal gefordert war. wir - 2 gildies und ich - gehen in die gruppe, sehen den gildennamen der anderen und wiegten uns schon in der sicherheit, dass mindestens 6/7 bossen liegen, da das ne gilde mit 6/7 hero clear ist und das die twinkgruppe der stammgruppe war. wir gehen rein, der erste trash liegt recht ... naja ... sauber und dann ... kam ... shannox. *kopf vs. tisch*  die dps-liste sah so aus: platz 1 ein arkanmagier, platz 2 mein schurke, platz 3 der frost-dk, platz 4 und 5 die tanks. den rest brauche ich nicht zu erwähnen. platz 1 bis 3 waren über 15k dps, die tanks bei knapp 10k. 

shannox lag beim 4ten try. und das bei einer gruppe, die mit ihren mains jede woche fl clear macht, 6/7 im hero. ich muss an dieser stelle wohl kaum sagen, dass der raid nach shannox aufgelöst wurde, weil der erste random (tank) fluchend und auf die ganzen "gammel"twinks spuckend abgehauen ist.

und die moral von der geschichte: gildennamen sind schall und rauch, wenn der spieler twinks stehen aufm schlauch.


----------



## Tomratz (25. November 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> weil für nen tank ne random ini "massenwahre" ist... auf die er weder warten muss noch die er wertschätzen lernen muss!
> 
> demnach ist alles was den "schnellen" Ablauf behindert ein Manko das ausradiert werden muss!
> 
> ...



Les ich da Ironie raus?, ich hoffe mal ja, sonst würde es um die Community noch trauriger aussehen als ich es schon einschätze.


BTT: Da meine Priesterin seit geraumer Zeit mit den 346er Schultern rumläuft, meld ich das Mädel immer wieder mal in Zulinis an. So geschehen auch Gestern.

Upppps, kaum drück ich den Anmeldeknopf, schon kommt der Invite und es geht nach ZA

Gruppenzusammenstellung:

- Bärchentank
- Diszipriester (ich)
- DK-DD
- Mage-DD
den letzten DD weiss ich nicht mehr.

Es ging zügig los, ohne dass einer ogogog geschrieen hätte oder unnötig mehr als notwendig gepullt hätte.

Beim ersten Boss musste ich eigentlich auf nichts achten und konnte mich voll auf meine Heilerei konzentrieren. Der Grund dafür war, dass die Adler regelmässig mich schnappten und auch beim Gewitter war ich derjenige, unter den sich alle stellen durften  

Weiter gings zum nächsten Boss, glücklicherweise gab es auch keinen, der nach einem Timrun verlangte.

Ausgerechnet beim Bosskampf hatte ich dann Standbild und einen dicken DC. Gleich wieder angemeldet, natürlich waren wir tot  . Hab mich natürlich entschuldigt und wir haben ihn dann im nächsten Try sauber gelegt. 

Der Schaden der Gruppe war insgesamt nicht berauschend, reichte aber locker aus. Der Kampf dauerte halt ein bisschen länger, was aber keinem was ausmachte.

Beim dritten Boss dann ein Wipe, weil zwei DD nicht aufgepasst hatten, war nicht mehr gegenheilbar. Beide wussten selbst, dass sie einen Fehler gemacht hatten und entschuldigten sich demgemäß. Im zweiten Versuch lag er dann im Dreck. Das schönste dabei, er hatte Stoffschultern im Gepäck, die für den Diszi gut passen. 

Weiter gings Richtung Halazzi, da war der DK natürlich mal wieder praktisch, Wasserreiten ftw  

Hier gabs keinerlei Probleme und wir machten uns auf den Weg zum Hexlord, wo ich beim Trash mal wieder einen DC hatte.
Also schnell wieder eingeloggt, die Mobs lagen und die Gruppe campte vor den beiden dicken Mobs. Die haben wir schnell gelegt und juhuuuuu, ich durfte den Untoten Elite shakkeln  . Mit geshakkeltem Untoten und gesheepten anderem Mob war der Hexlord ein leichtes Opfer.

Jetzt stand nur noch der Endboss, also losgeritten und uns auf seiner Plattform getroffen. 

Hier lief dann alles ganz geordnet und mein Priesterlein war um 140 TP und die Schultern reicher.

Eine richtig angenehme Truppe, wo jeder mal Fehler machte und das auch durfte, ohne gleich geflamed zu werden.


----------



## Fremder123 (25. November 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> weil für nen tank ne random ini "massenwahre" ist... auf die er weder warten *muss* noch die er wertschätzen lernen muss!
> 
> demnach ist alles was den "schnellen" Ablauf behindert ein Manko das ausradiert werden *muss*!
> 
> das ist genauso wie die sache mit dem grupe verlassen.. ein tank *muss* schauen ob es sich zeitlich lohnt 3 neulinge durch ne Instanz zu schleifen oder zu leaven und fix neu an zu melden!


Muss er das? Warum? Weil er vielleicht 10 Minuten mehr seiner unschätzbar wertvollen Lebenszeit in derjenigen Instanz verbringen muss? Deshalb darf er sich dann wie der letzte Arsch benehmen? Willkommen zur Generation Übersteigertes Ego.

Ich gehe sowohl als Tank als auch Heiler und manches Mal DD in die Instanzen. Aber komischerweise sitzt immer derselbe Typ vorm Rechner. Wenn ich das Schildsymbol anklicke schwellen nicht automatisch meine Muskeln an, erstrahle ich nicht in einem engelshellen Glanz... und dabei zahl ich auch noch 13 € dafür, dass ich mich herablasse eine Instanz zu tanken! Sauerei, daran ist Blizzard schuld!


----------



## Texhon@Sky (25. November 2011)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> daran ist Blizzard schuld!




Ach hör auf mit deinem Geheule.... Anstatt die Fehler mal bei Blizz zu suchen würd ich mal bei denn Spielern selbst denn Fehler suchen!
Blizz ist es nicht die sich assozial verhalten, wer tut das? Die Leute hinter denn Char!
Wieso ist das so?
Weil sie sich stark fühlen... Cool... Godlike, weil sie? GENAU! anonymität! Sie müssen sich nicht so verhalten, nur weil sie anonym sind! Aber sie tun es... Blizz zwingt diese nicht dazu, sie sind einfach so wie sie sind, in WoW, gott und die welt, und im rl n versager der nix auf die reihe bekommt... So ist es leider


----------



## Tomratz (25. November 2011)

Texhon@Sky schrieb:


> Ach hör auf mit deinem Geheule.... Anstatt die Fehler mal bei Blizz zu suchen würd ich mal bei denn Spielern selbst denn Fehler suchen!
> Blizz ist es nicht die sich assozial verhalten, wer tut das? Die Leute hinter denn Char!
> Wieso ist das so?
> Weil sie sich stark fühlen... Cool... Godlike, weil sie? GENAU! anonymität! Sie müssen sich nicht so verhalten, nur weil sie anonym sind! Aber sie tun es... Blizz zwingt diese nicht dazu, sie sind einfach so wie sie sind, in WoW, gott und die welt, und im rl n versager der nix auf die reihe bekommt... So ist es leider



Ironie erkennen hilft manchmal


----------



## Harlech (25. November 2011)

Es scheint ein wenig an den Realms zu liegen auf denen man sich bewegt, oder?

Ich spiele "Main"-Tank-artig auf "Die Aldor" und habe bisher noch nicht solche Gruppen erlebt.
Ganz klar es gibt Spaßvögel die auch mal meinen: "Hey, ich nehm dem Tank mal die Pull-Entscheidung ab".
Aber das hält sich noch in Grenzen. Und wenn man mal was zu tun haben will, dann ist sowas eigentlich
recht gut. Plus beschleunigt sich ein wenig, man fängt in Gedanken an zu fluchen und zieht sich die Mobs
die so freudig abgehauen sind. 
Eine Zeile Meckern und gut ist. Exessiv ist mir das bisher noch nicht begegnet, das hielt sich bisher immer
im Rahmen. 

Bisher kam es nur einmal vor dass ich eine Ini abgebrochen habe (bewusst abgebrochen habe).
Ich hatte keine Lust auf eine Random Ini und habe mir gedacht, machen wir das doch mal Old-Style
und suchen uns ne Gruppe im Channel zusammen. Das hat auch nicht sonderlich lange gedauert. 
Gut wir brauchten nur zwei DD´s aber dennoch, keine Lust DD´s anderer Server. 

Es gesellten sich ein Mage (Frost) und ein DK (auch Frost) zu uns. Unsere Gildenmagierin ist recht
gut ausgerüstet, die anderen beiden habe ich mir erst im Verlauf der Ini angeschaut. War nicht ganz so
gut, aber egal. 

Den Dungeon Finder angeworfen (ganz so old Style mit hinfliegen war dann doch nicht angesagt) und es ging los.

Und es kam "Burg Schattenfang"!
Das Ding mag ich nicht, ich kann nicht genau sagen warum, aber ich mag es nicht. Todesminen gerne ... Burg Schattenfang
*bäh*.

Mit Müh und Not haben wir uns darin einen Abgebrochen. Ich hatte mich als gewundert was denn los sei.
Und habe mir dann mal im Recount die entsprechenden Werte angeschaut. 
Der Mage und DK kamen auf etwas über 4k DPS, meine lagen bei 10k und die unserer Magierin bei 13k.
Von da an war es auch nicht weiter verwunderlich, dass wir uns nen Ast abbrechen. Aber egal, das war noch kein Grund 
die Ini abzubrechen, geht man halt etwas behutsamer vor und nutzt auch brav CC. Mit solch einem Schadensoutput ist man
manchesmal froh, dass Mob-Gruppen nicht in Enrage gehen 

Boss Nummer 1 lag nach dem 2ten Versuch. Schuld war eigentlich keiner und alle, es hat halt nicht gepasst. 

Bei Boss Nummer 2 haben wir dann abgebrochen, es war dort definitiv zuwenig Schaden, ich weiß den kann man umgehen,
aber wenn man den nicht wirklich hinbekommt vom Schaden her, dann ist der Rest suizidal 

Aber, es gab kein Geflame, kein Gemaule, nichts. Es hat einfach nicht gepasst. Die Ini hat eigentlich Spaß gemacht.
Gut wurd nichts draus, aber hey .. a) shit happens b) dann halt morgen und c) sind grundlegend die Hunter schuld *g*


Persönliche Note: 
Das ist ein Spiel, wenn ich in eine Ini gehe, muss ich damit rechnen, dass auch andere menschliche Mitspieler mich begleiten.
Ja, die atmen, denken (größtenteils) und haben auch ansonsten Ihre eigenen Vorstellungen. Sowas ist kein "Single-Player"-Ultra 
Extrem-Mod-Game. Also bitte, durchrushen wie ein gestörter (sehr beliebt bei einigen Tankkollegen) ist scheisse. Ob so eine Ini 
nun 30 Minuten oder 35 Minuten dauert ist doch irgendwie egal, oder (mit nem zwangsläufigen Whipe dauert die auch schon 
mal gerne 45 Minuten, wegen dem Geflame danach)?

Ja, schönes Argument, "ich war da schon dreizigtausendsiebenundelfzig mal drin, ich will da nur noch durch", mag gewiss stimmen, 
aber gewiss nicht mit den Spielern mit denen du derzeit da drin bist (Gildengruppen unterliegen anderen Regeln). Daher ist Zeit und 
ein Mindestmaß an Kommunikation geboten (einen guten Tag und guten Weg sollte jeder hinbekommen). Und wenn dem so ist und Ihr Langeweile
habt, bringt Würze rein, nehmt euch ne lustige Level 50 Waffe ohne VZ, oder geht nackig da rein, dann bekommt das auf einmal wieder 
Anspruch.


So, habe fertig.

Harlech


----------



## Tomratz (25. November 2011)

Harlech schrieb:


> Persönliche Note:
> Das ist ein Spiel, wenn ich in eine Ini gehe, muss ich damit rechnen, dass auch andere menschliche Mitspieler mich begleiten.
> Ja, die atmen, denken (größtenteils) und haben auch ansonsten Ihre eigenen Vorstellungen. Sowas ist kein "Single-Player"-Ultra
> Extrem-Mod-Game. Also bitte, durchrushen wie ein gestörter (sehr beliebt bei einigen Tankkollegen) ist scheisse. Ob so eine Ini
> ...



/this


----------



## daturah (25. November 2011)

Fizzban schrieb:


> Aber dieses Verhalten ist inzwischen anscheinend symptomatisch für eine bestimmte Art von Spieler. Das sind dieselben Spieler, die keine unerfahrenen Spieler in eine Raidini mitnehmen, weil sie ja sonst 1 Minute lang jede Boss erklären müssten und das sind ja bei 5 Bossen immerhin 5 Minuten. So macht man halt auch das Spiel kaputt.



weil du hier auch nur die erklärungen mit einberechnest. wipes dauern wieder extra.


----------



## J_0_T (25. November 2011)

Zur zeit beobachte ich einige interessante züge bei anderen spielern. 

Gestern in der ini von dem Imperator der Dunkeleisenzwerge gewesen und nach ner weile ploppte das fenster für ne suche nach nem ersatzspieler auf... Okay... nimmt man halb an... macht ja nix. Nicht jeder mag bestimmte inis... erst auf der hälfte des weges fältt mir aber auf wer uns verlassen hatte... der heiler oO Unser tank römst von einer gruppe in die andere aber schien auch net gemerkt zu ham das der heiler schon gar net mehr da war ^^

Naja... immerhin war er pala ^^ Aber ansonsten lief alles ganz locker und super ^^


----------



## Fremder123 (25. November 2011)

Texhon@Sky schrieb:


> Ach hör auf mit deinem Geheule.... Anstatt die Fehler mal bei Blizz zu suchen würd ich mal bei denn Spielern selbst denn Fehler suchen!


Lesen -> verstehen -> schreiben.


----------



## Sotham (25. November 2011)

Fizzban schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Mir hat der DK leid getan. Er war ehrlich und hat sich dafür nur Schwierigkeit aufgehalst. Warum glauben eigentlich die Tanks, wenn sie in eine Gruppe kommen, jeder war schon 20x hier und kennt die Ini auswendig. Man sollte doch einen Neuling eine faire Chance geben.
> 
> Aber dieses Verhalten ist inzwischen anscheinend symptomatisch für eine bestimmte Art von Spieler. Das sind dieselben Spieler, die keine unerfahrenen Spieler in eine Raidini mitnehmen, weil sie ja sonst 1 Minute lang jede Boss erklären müssten und das sind ja bei 5 Bossen immerhin 5 Minuten. So macht man halt auch das Spiel kaputt.



Ganz ehrlich: Ich kann es verstehen: Die Heroinis sind ein Jahr alter Content und ein Großteil der Leute, die da heute drin herum dümpeln kennen sie nicht - noch niht mal aus Guides. 

Oft wird nichts gesagt, dann kotzt es erst Recht an. Wenn jeman so ehrlich ist wie der DK in deinem Falle, dann finde ich es auch nicht in Ordnung. 

Hatte gestern ein paar Ini Runs mit einer Freundin von mir. Sie hat ihren DK wieder ausgepackt, der im Januar komplett Heroini ausgerüstet war und die 359er Rufepics hatte, sonst nichts. Wir sind gestern durch diverse Inis gelaufen und was wir da zum Teil erlebt haben, war ein echter Graus. 

Nur ein paar Beispiele: 

ZA erster Boss: Shadow fährt durch die ini komplett bis zum Boss 4k DPS, ein kurzer Blick aus Gear: Komplett T11 Level und besser. Waffe: Nat Pagels Angelrute. Auf die Frage ob er die nicht wechseln will, kommt lange nichts, nach drei persönlichen Aufforderungen tut er es. 

Recount führte ihn nach dem ersten Bossfight mit unter 10k DPS, selbst ich als Palatank lag bei Singletarget bei 11. 

Todesminen HC: Ein Jäger und ein Schamane, beide kennen die Instanz nicht, bekommen Erklärungen, aber vorm Feindschnitter hatte keiner "Bock" in den Schnitter zu gehen, weil ihnen das zu schwer erschien, besagter DK, den ich im Schlepptau hatte, der 60% des Gesamtschaden ausmachte sollte es dann wohl werden, damit der Jäger mit seiner 264er (ja kein Schreibfehler) PvP Fernkampfwaffe dann lieber auf den Boss hauen darf. 

Waren nur zwei Beispiele, die mir extremst hängen geblieben sind. Hatten natürlich auch mal was positives zur Abwechslung gehabt. 

Schwarzfelshöhlen: 

Ich als Palatank
Frost DK
Katze
Magier oder Jäger (nicht gut ausgerüstet, ist nicht aufgefallen) 
Schamiheiler, frisch 85, das erste Mal dort unten (am Questhelm erkannt)

Schami und Katze gehörten zur gleichen Gilde.

Mein obligatorischer Blick geht als Tank nunmal erst Mal immer auf den Heiler, das habe ich mir aber irgendwie verkniffen, da ich den Questhelm gesehen habe und dachte "Das wird nichts"

Alles grüßte nett, wir fingen an. Schon beim Trash vorm ersten Boss meinte der DK im TS zu mir "Jetzt ärger aber nicht den Heiler und pull ne Gruppe mehr" - dachte mir naja wenn sie meint dass das lustig ist und pullte, überhörte wohl das NICHT. 

Alles lag problemlos in windeseile, ich bekam wenig Schaden und war fast immer auf 100% life, genau wie der Heiler nie unter 90% Mana war. 

Ok, die 102,4% CTC decke ich ab, aber das alleine macht einen auch nicht unverwundbar, also machte der Heiler nen guten Job. 

Recount erklärte kurz später auch weshalb: DPS von der Katze bei 5 Mobs = 50k DPS

Nunja, erstmal nicht weiter dran, erster Boss lag auch in Windeseile: 50k DPS vom Kätzchen. Frage im TS ob das beim DK auch so sei und sie bestätigte mir das. 

Katze mal angeschaut: Komplett Feuerlande heroic ausgerüstet, war wohl der Sinn den Gildenmate durchzubringen.

Naja dem Kätzchen gratuliert und weiter ging es. 

Ini lief sehr unspektakulär, Katze, DK und meine Wenigkeit haben uns immer ums Unterbrechen geprügelt und selbst Bella wurde mitgemacht, dennoch hatten wir zwei lustige Wipes. 

Vor Karash meinte ich im TS, zieh mal den linken ele ran, nunja, links und rechts ist schwer zu unterscheiden, weshalb mein Schild dann den linken Ele traf, aber der Rechte zum DK flog: Folge sämtliche Quecksilber an uns dran, ohne Ende Stacks aufgebaut und so schnell lagen die beiden nicht, als dass wir nicht früher im Dreck lagen. 

Alle haben es mit Humor genommen, selbst die HC Feuerlandekatze. 

Zweiter Wipe war dann beim Endboss: Mein DK Anhang hatte gehört, es gäbe einen Erfolg, wenn man die Adds von Obsidius zu Bella zieht. Meine Antwort im TS "Können wir ja mal irgendwann machen!", woraus dann "Wir machen das mal" wurde. 

Doof, dass noch auf der rechten Seite eine Gruppe Mobs stand, durch die sie die adds dann gekitet hat, der Wipe mit Gelächter folgte. 

War sehr entspannt und spaßig und selbst hoch ausgerüstete Gruppen können in T11 heros noch rumgimpen.


----------



## Huntedsoul (25. November 2011)

Sotham schrieb:


> Vor Karash meinte ich im TS, zieh mal den linken ele ran, nunja, links und rechts ist schwer zu unterscheiden, weshalb mein Schild dann den linken Ele traf, aber der Rechte zum DK flog: Folge sämtliche Quecksilber an uns dran, ohne Ende Stacks aufgebaut und so schnell lagen die beiden nicht, als dass wir nicht früher im Dreck lagen.
> 
> Alle haben es mit Humor genommen, selbst die HC Feuerlandekatze.



Hmm Humor hat nicht unbedingt was mit Equip zutun ^^ 

Auch Spieler die Fl Hc durch haben können Humor haben und selbst solche leute wissen das man auch in Heros wipen kann. 

Naja.. Wenn sie normal sind und keine 12 jährigen ogog Kinder.


----------



## Kill&Slay (25. November 2011)

Als ich mit meinem Oppa immer in LFG gegangen bin hat der immer getankt


----------



## Albra (26. November 2011)

zwei schöne udn eine seltsame sache sind mir passiert.. 
schöne sache 1 
erster cataraid - entsprechend nervös
wipe eins.. die gruppe hält und hält auch die restlichen bis am ende auch der endboss lag (nach 3h bot wohlgemerkt)
haben am anfang zwar gesagt dass das ein anfängerraid wird aber einen netten krieger gehabt der uns da durchgelotst hat aber ka ich glaub raiden ist nicht wirklich meins.. ich war am ende fix und alle

vor ein paar tagen dann entspannt für gildie chaoskugeln farmen -hdu- soweit so gut eine der schnelleren inis 3 rnd kamen zu der gruppe bestehend aus mir dem bärchen und dem schami als heal
dazu gesellten sich ein schurke, ein magier und unser protagonist ein shadow
alles soweit entspannt 
ab und zu kam ein gekopfnusster oder gefroschter mob in die eisfalle aber cc saß soweit unaufgefordert nur das schattenviech war nach jeder gruppe oom und aufm recount nicht wirklich weit oben zu finden
gut ich hab selbst ein heilpriesterlein das für farmereien shadow hat aber so schnell geht ihr auch nicht das mana aus aber was solls - gearscore tippte mir zwar schon auf die schultern um mir was spannendes zu zeigen aber ich ignorierte es vorerst 
schließlich hatte ich am anfang gefragt ob die bosse bekannt sind und ich ansonsten rbm hab was mich nur einen klick kostet und die minute gesteh ich vor dem pull gerne zu um den text zu lesen - wipes kosten mehr zeit
1st boss
phase eins läuft soweit ganz gut nur ich krieg dauernd die pfütze und muss mit dem dicken auf wanderschaft gehn und zieh soweit das auch der meele sicher steht läuft gut soweit dann ab nahc unten schalter knubbelt der heiler weil.. gute frage wieso eigentlich nicht die dd.. ne die kommen alle schön mit mir zum zweiten hebel wo ich mit den schlangen im schlepp schon auf dem weg nach oben zum boss bin ein blick auf das mana offenbart mir das der shadow jetzt schon oom ist als ob er alle schlangen gedottet hätte.. nya
zweite phase läuft nicht ganz so entspannt unterbrechen tut niemand außer mir (ich hab dem schurken lang genug zeit gelassen wirklich) und erste unkereien im ts ausgelassen denn der kampf zieht sich wie kaugummi das wir wieder runter müssen zwischenzeitlich krepiert der shadow im feuer aber um seine autoschlagdps ists nicht wirklich schade 
dann geht der schurke oben in rauch auf da der schami inzwishcen auch oom ist weil er versucht hat gegenzuheilen najaaa... ohne das ankh wärs vll ein kompletter wipe gewesen 
aber bärchen hat ja noch seine oh mist wir werden alle sterben cds frei (ich weiß schon warum ich rasende regeneration nicht glyphe.. dafür rettet mir das zu oft den pelzigen hintern)
boss liegt im quasi letzten moment soweit so schlecht wir bekommen bereits ein mulmiges gefühl im ts und hoffen inständig das keiner von den anderen auf die idee kommt die ini komplett machen zu wollen aber man dackelt brav mit zu anraphet und hier kommt von mir immer eine kleine einleitung das die meles beim feuer ausweichen solln beim wasser alle soweit zu knubbeln haben das man schnell die blase weghaun kann, erdstacheln und wirbelstürme auszuweichen hat - jede gruppe hat zwar den boss halbwegs drauf aber bei den eles versagen die meisten und nach dem ersten kennt man ja seine begleitenden movementgünther
feuerele macht bumm meele versagt während bär schon zurückweicht-heiler kann ihn aber retten 
bei dem kleinen gruppen vertu zur abwechslung ich mich und renn quer durch statt dran vorbei
üblicherweise wird die erste wasserblase natürlich übersehen die zweite klappt dann wenigstens 
bei der zwangspause nach dem letzten ele werf ich dann endlich mal aufgrund einiger entsprechender hinweise einen blick auf das zeug des shadows
und was soll man sagen er war nicht nur unverzaubert und ungesockelt nein.. ihm fehlten sage und schreibe sogar items.. 
keinerlei schmuck keinerlei waffe &zauberstab und nochetwas fehlte... von dem blaugrünen mix den er hatte.. naja reden wir nicht von
der ärger war jedenfalls groß grade bei der patzigen antwort drauf das er so in hero schonmal nix veloren hat vonwegen er bräuchte doch den hero loot... -.- nicht das es dafür nonheros oder questgebiete gibt neee..
erschreckend das man sojemanden schon praktisch durchziehn kann 
mich wunderte nur das keiner den kickvote startete 
ich selbst bin dazu meist zu bequem wenn dann nur wenn mir wirklich die hutschnur hochgeht was äußerst selten passiert.. am ende werden die einfahc auf igno gepackt und damit hat sich die sache für mich dann 
nya vll hatten die anderen grad nen sozialen der shadow durfte bleiben 
anra liegt und fordert auch keine opfer.. außer dem heilermana und wir bald drauf stehen wir mit einem puh gleich ists vorbei vor rajh in der tube
und an dieser stelle folgt der einzige verdammte wipe in dieser instanz 
bärchen hatte wohl etwas zu viel auf die mütze bekommen und hirn setzte einen moment aus.. boss legte eine feuerspur mit seinen feuertornados, boss rannte in die mitte um uns heimzuleuchten und ich dummbolzen rannte volle lotte genau in und durch die leuchtspur um dem boss weiter zu haun frei nach dem motto das x markiert die stelle...
schon peinlich wenn grad der moralapostel der immer drauf hinweist nicht im feuer stehn genau dadrin verreckt..
naja ende von der ini war dann doch recht unspektakulär priester wurde gebeten erst voll ausgerüstet wieder in heros zu erscheinen dann auf igno gepackt schami freute sich über seine kugel und es folgte das übliche in zul wär das nicht passiert.. DENKSTE.. oder eben nicht

story 3 die positive überraschung
rnd zul.. einen abend später protagonisten bärchen regentanzender schami und hexi
dazu gesellten sich ein jäger und ein todesritter
aufgrund der schlechten erlebnisse mit dem priester von gestern erstmal gs angeworfen und gespoilert
das übliche pvp-pvemix aber immerhin waren sockel drin udn alle plätze belegt
nur das itemlevel des dk stellte sich mit 335 als erschreckend niedrig heraus und eigentlich halt ich wenig bis gar nichts von vorurteilen aber ich hab mich von einem zügigen durchkommen recht fix verabschiedet grad aufgrund der frage ob wir auch die questmobs machen können 
wollen eigentlich nicht aber nunja man war früher ja auhc mal an diesem punkt und hatte nette mitspieler
freundlicherweise wurde einem dann auch gleich der erste mob zugeschossen.. ja dk und hunter hatten die questen und nach dem vieh dacht ich ersteinmal mein recount sei kaputt.. hunter und dk prügelten sich um den ersten platz.. ein gutes stück dahinter die hexe und weit abgeschlagen meinereiner.. so wie es eigentlich sein soll aber man hats ja oft genug das man mind auf platz 2 oder 3 ist als tank
dieses szenario zog sich dann wie ein roter faden durch gesamt zulgurub und hat mir dann wiedermal bewiesen das man die leute doch nicht nur am itemschnitt festmachen soll weil dieser dk wusste definitiv seinen chara zu spielen

wieder tags drauf war hexi nicht da aber magier und wir hatten einen versuchten timed run aber wiedermal hat es irgendwo gefehlt.. vll lags auch an meinem umwillen wie eine gesenkte sau durch eine ini zu hetzen als ob der leibhaftige persönlich hinter mir her ist- aber alles in allem liefen die zulinis gemäßigter ab 

vorhin noch mal heilskillung getestet und mit dem schwarzfels eine der leichteren heros und als testobjekt einen dktank bekommen für wo ich mir erstmal meine bis dato vergessenen eulensprüche in die reihe gezogen hab um überhaupt etwas zu tun zu haben...
nichmal corlas evolvierendes add hat unseren untoten schützer gejuckt und bis auf den magier von frostwolf der sich als ninjalooter (bei einem blauen mantel *kopfschüttel*)entpuppte dackelte ich also gelangweilt hinterher und hatte mühe nicht einzuschlafen und ärgerte mich im gildenchannel das ich mit der priesterin immer irgendwelche seltsamen gruppen zugewiesen bekomme.. je besser nämlich deren ausrüstung wird umso schlechter werden die gruppen 
ich glaub ich häng den heilpriester bald an den nagel und zieh als schatten durch die welt


----------



## Doofkatze (28. November 2011)

Abseits von den nun genannten Gruppen bin ich am Wochenende ausschließlich mit Gildengruppen gelaufen:

Samstag Mittag, Versuch 1.
Es gab einen Randomtankbeutel für normal heroische Instanzen, mal kurz angemeldet. Grim Batol HC.
Kurz die Mitspieler angeschaut, während ich getrunken habe.

Priesterheiler, 363er Gear.
DD1, 330er Gear, komplett unverzaubert und ungesockelt
DD2, 334er Gear, komplett unverzaubert und ungesockelt
DD3, 338er Gear, komplett unverzaubert und gesockelt...Spaß...wie die beiden anderen auch ungesockelt.

Jeweils verschiedene Server.

Aber, ich will ja nicht voreilig sein. Ab in die erste Gruppe. Zweite Gruppe, 3. Gruppe (also genau bis zu den Drachen).

DPS:
Ich, 10k DPS, 45% des Gesamtschadens
Heiler, 3k DPS, 13% des Gesamtschadens

Jeder DD hat mitgekämpft, keiner über 4k DPS.

Da habe ich mich dann mal freundlicherweise aus der Gruppe verabschiedet. Vorher allerdings noch erklärt, das wir spätestens den Endboss auf diese Weise nicht schaffen werden, da es stark an Schaden fehlt und die Adds diesen vollheilen würden.

Erstmal einkaufen, Haushalt regeln.

Samstag Nachmittag. Diesmal ab in Zul. Zul Gurub.
Durchgeschaut, jeder hatte hier und da mal 1-2 unverzauberte Items, nichts schlimmes. Ein DD jedoch: 332er Gear, das einzige verzaubert + gesockelte waren seine 2 371er PvP-Items.

Gefragt, ob er sein Gear für diese Spec dabei hat. Man will ja nicht unhöflich erscheinen, auch wenn spätestens natürlich jetzt jeder geneigte Leser weiß, wie es gemeint ist 
Natürlich keine Rückmeldung. Erfolge bewiesen es: Gestern 85 geworden, schnell ganz viel Müll EQ ins Equipment holen und sofort ab in Zul.

Aber wie immer will man ja nicht soo voreingenommen sein. Ab in die ersten Gruppen. 6k DPS. Vielen Dank auch. Nachdem ich ihm "mein Problem" erklärt habe, warum ich denn so mürrisch wäre, hat er schließlich von selbst die Gruppe verlassen.

Rückfrage: Kennen alle die Bosse? Ein Magier meldete sich. Schön...erklärt...Disconnect gehabt...nochmal erklärt...und dann ging es los.
Den Boss hatten wir hinter uns, gingen also weiter zum enthauptenden Boss. Der Magier ist schon auf den Weg dorthin gestorben, da er mehrfach in die Steine (trotz Ankündigung) gerannt ist. Er ist allerdings sofort wieder in die Instanz gerannt, bevor ihn der Heiler rezzen konnte und machte sich dann auf den Weg zu uns.
Ich hatte mittlerweile angesprochen, das ich es zwar nicht mehr schaffen werde, die komplette Instanz durchzutanken, aber sie noch möglichst weit bringen werde, ich hatte leider nur noch knapp 40 Minuten Zeit und mit Erklärungen zur kompletten Instanz ist das leider recht wenig.
Warten oder nicht? Damit wir möglichst weit kommen war die einhellige Meinung: weitermachen.
Nun nahm das Unheil seinen Lauf. Ich rannte Richtung Kessel, war noch nicht ganz da, als ich 2 Mobs an Heilaggro verliere, weil der Heiler mir schon die ersten 50k Heilungen reinschiebt. Da dies niemanden interessiert, stehe ich nun vor der Wahl: Einfrieren oder zurück für einen Massenspott? Die Sache hatte sich schnell erledigt. Jeder der 2 entkommenen Mobs schlug den Heiler, der sofort umkippte. Da keiner der DDs zum Kessel ging (trotz vorheriger Erklärung für den Magier), durfte ich alle 3 festfrieren. Dann gesellte sich die Pat dazu. Wipe.
Sekunden nach unserem Ableben kam noch der Magier aufs Schlachtfeld, wurde von den freien Mobs angestürmt und er lag wieder am Boden.
Danach verließ der Magier die Gruppe. Die arme Socke 

Aber: Nun war es wieder schaffbar in der Zeit. Der letzte DD, der anfangs dabei war, antwortete auf die Frage, ob denn jetzt alle die restlichen Bosse kennen, das es länger her wäre...
Gut...Zumindest kannte er Grundzüge und so ging es recht schnell bishin zu Zanzil.
Der Zanzilkampf war alles andere als optimal. 6 Minuten 42 Kampf, wenigstens kein Berserkertimer...Die Berserker lebten lange, der Jäger hats trotz Erklärung nicht beim Gift zu Anfang zum Kessel geschafft, zwischenzeitlich hatte auch der hinzugekommene Krieger DD keine Lust zu kämpfen, zumindest legte er sich plötzlich unfreiwillig hin.

Ab zum Endboss. 10 Minuten noch Zeit. Komplette Erklärung. Der Jäger wäre bei der ersten Kuppel fast gestorben, in Phase 2 starb nach kurzer Zeit der Heiler, während der Berserker dann doch lieber zu einer Kette OHNE Schild GEZOGEN wurde.
Nochmalige Erklärung. 5 Minuten. Es passte schon recht gut. Bis die DDs den Heiler vergessen haben. Wipe nach 1,5 Ketten, vorher noch fehlerfreies agieren 

Viel Glück gewünscht, beim nächsten Tank haben sie es wahrscheinlich im ersten Versuch gepackt. Gruppe verlassen.


----------



## Virikas (28. November 2011)

Gestern noch kurz Punkte voll machen mit dem Tankpala...
1. Ini Grim Batol HC
- Erste Trashgruppe lag schneller als ich Hallo Mobs sagen konnte. Ein Blick ins Recount zeigte:
a. Frost DK mit 35k DPS
b. Arkanmage mit 33k
c. Eleschami mit 28k
d. Abbitte Diszi mit 12k
e. Palatank mit 10k (sorry wenn die so schnell sterben wie soll ich da Rache aufbauen?)

Zweite Trashgruppe dasselbe Bild. Heiler 95% Mana. Und das witzigste:
"Lasst ma pls die Drachen am Boden will ledern"
WTF?? 
Aber nun gut... Chainpullen bis zum ersten Boss.. Keine einzige kritische Situation nur Magier, DK und Palatank prügeln sich um die Aggro. Ich hab lang nicht mehr so geschwitzt und das trotz Aggrobuff  
Aber was das? Heiler war zwischenzeitlich auf 60% Mana gefallen.. Ich war verwirrt..

Beim ersten Boss wurde das erste Add mustergültig geschaf.. öhm.. gepinguint und der Boss starb noch bevor die erste Addwelle vollständig weggecleaved war.
Zweiter Boss: 1. Waffenwahl Streitkolben.. Ich hatte zwar schon mit Wings gepullt, aber die Aggro hielt trotzdem net lang genug.. Egal nach dem Streitkolben kurz gespottet und während der darauffolgenden Dualklingenphase war das Thema auch schon erledigt.
Draga Schattenbrenner hat mich der DK beeindruckt in dem er jedes zweite Add einfach gegrippt und mit AMS abseits der Gruppe hat hochgehen lassen. Das jeweils andere Add wurde Instant (ich schwöre mindestens eins von der Sorte hab ich nichtmal gesehen bevor es starb) vom Magier umgenietet.

Die nervige Trashgruppe danach -die gern mal übelst reinhaut- war auch eher heisse Luft.. Alle 3 DDs standen im Schattenhaftenzwielicht und die Mobs.. tja die haben doof geguckt, sofern sie noch Zeit dazu hatten..

Letzter Boss.. Tja.. Adds starben noch bevor Sie von den Kacheln aufs Parkett kamen und der Boss starb noch vor dem zweiten Schattensturm..

Endergebnis: Palatank 10% des Gesamtschadens.. abgeschlagen auf dem vorletzten Platz.. Normal sieht das anders aus, aber ich will mich ja nicht beschweren.
An dieser Stelle herzlichen Dank an diese geniale Gruppe


----------



## Stevesteel (28. November 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> ...



Aha, wußte ich doch, daß ich diesen Post schon mal irgendwo gelesen habe. Big Brother is watching you!


----------



## Doofkatze (28. November 2011)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> Aha, wußte ich doch, daß ich diesen Post schon mal irgendwo gelesen habe. Big Brother is watching you!




du machst mir Angst Oo


----------



## Stevesteel (28. November 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> du machst mir Angst Oo



Es gibt nicht nur das Buffed-Forum 
Aber keine Sorge, der andere Thread ist episch, von daher...


----------



## Doofkatze (28. November 2011)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> Es gibt nicht nur das Buffed-Forum
> Aber keine Sorge, der andere Thread ist episch, von daher...




Wo hab ich das denn noch geschrieben?


----------



## Stevesteel (28. November 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Wo hab ich das denn noch geschrieben?



http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/forum/topic/3010464804?page=12#237


----------



## Harut (28. November 2011)

woot oO doofkatze hat raggi noch net down? lol


----------



## Doofkatze (28. November 2011)

Harut schrieb:


> woot oO doofkatze hat raggi noch net down? lol






> Ich laufe nur noch Random in kleinen Gruppen mit, Raggi-Kill Gruppen können mir gestohlen bleiben. Und entweder man hat da Erfolg mit diesen Leuten oder man hat zumindest einen angenehmen Abend, da die Stimmung dort noch ganz anders ist. Man ärgert sich nämlich nicht über Wipes bei den Bossen oder sonstigen Problemen, weil man es eben eh noch nicht abfarmt, sondern so ein Ryolith doch jedes Mal eine große Herausforderung darstellt.
> 
> Man erlebt diesen "Progress" jedes Mal aufs Neue. Egal, ob man selbst den Boss in und auswendig kennt oder nicht.



Ich kenne Ragnaros, er war sogar der zweite Boss, den ich in FL kennen gelernt habe. Aber mittlerweile erarbeite ich mir lieber mit irgendwelchen kleinen Gruppen die Bosse wieder und wieder, als den Raggikill-Anfragen stattzugeben, weil er mich einfach nichtmal die Bohne interessiert. Wenn ich irgendwann mal wieder bei einer Gruppe bin, die tatsächlich Majordomus schafft und dann Raggi probiere und er liegt, ist es schön, aber auf Gedeih und Verderb einfach töten...das ist einfach nicht mein Stil. Dafür kenne ich Raggi ansich halt schon seit der zweiten Woche FL. Und da wurde ich angefragt, ich, mit meinem 359er Gear, aus einer völlig anderen Gilde. Das ist mir mehr wert, als dieser kleine letzte Erfolg in der Statistik.


----------



## daturah (28. November 2011)

sieht schwer nach twink aus.


----------



## Fedaykin (28. November 2011)

daturah schrieb:


> sieht schwer nach twink aus.



Lass mir die Katze in Ruhe!


----------



## Potpotom (28. November 2011)

Hm... also von 'progress' ist bei Raggi seit Monaten keine Spur mehr.
cO


----------



## Doofkatze (28. November 2011)

Harut schrieb:


> woot oO doofkatze hat raggi noch net down? lol



Ich glaube nicht, das Spielkunst und Wissen abhängig von einem Erfolg ist.
1. bedeutet kein hc-Erfolg nicht, das man nicht-hc-content-fähig ist.
2. ist WoW immer noch ein Teamspiel. Auch du kannst alles richtig machen, 40k DPS fahren, 30k HPS heilen oder kaum Schaden nehmen. Wenn es deine Gruppe zerlegt, dann stirbst auch du. Ich habe rund 10 Versuche bei Raggi erlebt, stehe in 90% der Fälle mit meinem schlechten Equipmentgesamtsetup (mangels Drops) dennoch oben im Recount und weiß, wodrauf ich dort achten muss. Aber all das bringt mir definitiv nichts, weil ich z. B. alleine keine 8 Adds aufhalten kann, weil ich alleine nicht Ryo steuern kann, während ich alle Adds töte, weil ich bei Beth nicht oben UND unten sein kann...Genauso wenig kann ich dafür, wenn dann doch ein Tank bei Aly oder Baleroc stirbt, wenn die Gruppe trotz Ansage bei Majordomus doch nicht rechtzeitig auseinander läuft.




Potpotom schrieb:


> Hm... also von 'progress' ist bei Raggi seit Monaten keine Spur mehr.
> cO



Nur weil du meinen Beitrag gelesen hast, bedeutet das nicht, das du ihn auch wirklich verstanden hast. Ich schließe mich Gruppen an, die eben NICHT 7/7 abfarmen, sondern Bosse versuchen wollen. Dadurch erhalte ich mir meinen Spielspaß. Natürlich ist man irgendwann genervt, wenn Ryo auch im 10. Versuch zu ner Pfütze wandert, aber bisher überwiegt bei mir dabei der Spielspaß der gesamten Gruppe und die Freude, wenn es dann tatsächlich funktioniert.

Viel zu viele Spieler wirken mittlerweile abgebrannt, weil es ihnen keinen Spaß macht, den wöchentlichen Punkten bzw. ihrem letzten Drop nachzueifern. Ich erhalte mir den Spaß. Und bitte bedenke, das ich nicht seltener diese Bosskämpfe erlebe, auch wenn die tatsächliche Killstatistik nicht hoch ist.


----------



## Fedaykin (28. November 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Nur weil du meinen Beitrag gelesen hast, bedeutet das nicht, das du ihn auch wirklich verstanden hast. Ich schließe mich Gruppen an, die eben NICHT 7/7 abfarmen, sondern Bosse versuchen wollen. Dadurch erhalte ich mir meinen Spielspaß. Natürlich ist man irgendwann genervt, wenn Ryo auch im 10. Versuch zu ner Pfütze wandert, aber bisher überwiegt bei mir dabei der Spielspaß der gesamten Gruppe und die Freude, wenn es dann tatsächlich funktioniert.
> 
> Viel zu viele Spieler wirken mittlerweile abgebrannt, weil es ihnen keinen Spaß macht, den wöchentlichen Punkten bzw. ihrem letzten Drop nachzueifern. Ich erhalte mir den Spaß. Und bitte bedenke, das ich nicht seltener diese Bosskämpfe erlebe, auch wenn die tatsächliche Killstatistik nicht hoch ist.



Das ist doch der Punkt. Jeder so wie er mag und jeder so wie es ihm gefällt. Daran ist absolut nichts auszusetzen. Nur, weil jemand Raggi noch nicht gelegt hat, sagt dies doch lange nichts über seine spielerischen Leistungen aus. Absolut nichts. Aber auch hier sind die so genannten "Arsenal-Flamer" nicht weit weg. Eigentlich sehr traurig. Damals, als es weder das ausgeklügelte Arsenal noch Achievements gab, hat man Spieler einfach anhand ihrer Leistungen im Spiel beurteilt. Heute zählt das alles nichts mehr.

Du hast alle Achievements? Hey, dann bist du auch ein top-Spieler. Hast du keine Achievements bist du auch nichts...


----------



## daturah (28. November 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, das Spielkunst und Wissen abhängig von einem Erfolg ist.
> 1. bedeutet kein hc-Erfolg nicht, das man nicht-hc-content-fähig ist.
> 2....stehe in 90% der Fälle mit meinem schlechten Equipmentgesamtsetup (mangels Drops) dennoch oben im Recount und weiß, wodrauf ich dort achten muss.



also dein equip reicht ja wohl locker.

btw: checkste den widerspruch bzgl. 1. & 2.?


----------



## Potpotom (28. November 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Nur weil du meinen Beitrag gelesen hast, bedeutet das nicht, das du ihn auch wirklich verstanden hast. Ich schließe mich Gruppen an, die eben NICHT 7/7 abfarmen, sondern Bosse versuchen wollen. Dadurch erhalte ich mir meinen Spielspaß. Natürlich ist man irgendwann genervt, wenn Ryo auch im 10. Versuch zu ner Pfütze wandert, aber bisher überwiegt bei mir dabei der Spielspaß der gesamten Gruppe und die Freude, wenn es dann tatsächlich funktioniert.
> 
> Viel zu viele Spieler wirken mittlerweile abgebrannt, weil es ihnen keinen Spaß macht, den wöchentlichen Punkten bzw. ihrem letzten Drop nachzueifern. Ich erhalte mir den Spaß. Und bitte bedenke, das ich nicht seltener diese Bosskämpfe erlebe, auch wenn die tatsächliche Killstatistik nicht hoch ist.


Ich habe deinen Post nicht einmal gelesen! Im Grunde nahm ich auf deinen Kommentar nicht einmal direkten Bezug. 

Ich las hier lediglich von irgendwem in irgendeinem Quote etwas von 'progress" und das der ein oder andere keinen Spielspass nach diesem hat... schön für denjenigen (oder auch nicht), was aber noch lange keine Allgemeingültigkeit besitzen muss.

Ich sehe da nichtmal eine Diskussionsgrundlage in meinem Beitrag und auch wenig was man nicht verstehen könnte. Eine einfache und simple Aussage - "Von Progress sehe ich seit Monaten nichts mehr." 

Du willst deinen 'progress' nicht auf Teufel komm raus weil dir da der Spielspass ab geht. Ich bin mit dem 'progress' seit einer Weile durch und habe noch Spass - auch nach dem 'progress'.

Ist doch super, jeder so wie er es mag. 

Alles ist gut.


----------



## Huntedsoul (29. November 2011)

Oh man.. ihr habt Probleme ^^


----------



## Nisbo (29. November 2011)

Gestern hat einer in der Gilde gefragt ob noch welche bei einer RDM RaidGruppe für ICC25 hc mit wollen, also hat sich ein weiterer aus der Gilde gemeldet und ich habe mir gedacht ich mache da auch mal mit da ich damals als wir zu WotLK Zeiten ICC25 gegangen sind ich in die WoW Pause gegangen bin und somit nicht alles auf HC down hatte und mir folglich auch die AVs zum Mount fehlten.

Das ganze war mit TS und es waren auch alle im TS soweit ich das beurteilen konnte.
ICC wurde dann so gemacht wie man es mit 85er Gear macht ^^ einfach reinrotzen.

Das einige ICC noch nie gesehen haben wurde schnell klar aber mittels BR kann man die Leute ja wieder aufheben.
Die Erklärungen im TS wirkten allerdings auch sehr verwirren, ok wen man es kannte nen netter Hinweis aber für neue meistens unbrauchbar.

Naja egal, einige AVs mitgeommen und selbst bei Sindra gab es keinen Whipe. Da wo es dann an den Erklärungen mangelte wurde angesagt Kampfrausch bitte *g*

Nun ging es zum LK, den hatte ich bisher auch nur im 10er auf HC down, aber ist ja zumindest schon mal hilfreich für den 25er HC
und 10er und 25er normal wurde früher ja bis zum Abwinken geraidet.

Da wir ja in der WotLK und Cata Generation sind habe ich schon nach dem 2. Whipe mit dem Verlassen von Leuten gerechnet, ich wurde eines besseren belehrt, die sind erst nach dem 3. Whipe gegangen, weitere dann nach dem 4. Whipe. Da waren wir dann nur noch 20 aber im 5. hat er dann ohne Probleme gelegen, naja geht ja auch wenn keiner in der Grütze stehen bleibt.

Ansonsten war es zwar nicht wirklich spannend und auch nicht unbedingt hier wert zu erwähnen, jedoch war es auch mal wieder nett sich ICC von innen anzusehen und auch zu sehen das erstaunlicher weise sich der Raid nicht aufgelöst hatte.

Nun fehlen leider immer noch 4 AVs (2 x LK und einmal das mit den Adds beim 2. Boss und noch eins) aber ich bin immerhin schon dichter am Mount dran als vorher.

---

Zu den ca 5 Zul Inis die ich gemacht habe gibt es nichts zu berichten


----------



## Nisbo (29. November 2011)

Meinst Du mich ?
Ich sehe da nicht wirklich was schlimmes das man mich hier gleich so von der Seite anmachen muß, aber jedem seine Meinung.


----------



## Wolfmania (29. November 2011)

Hi, nach bestimmt zwei Jahren war ich als PvPler mal wieder in Inis – random mit dem Pala Twink (Lvl 63). Also angemeldet, keine 2 Min als DD dabei. Auf in den Blutkessel – gut Begrüßungen scheints eh nicht mehr zu geben, kaum drin ist der Tank schon an der ersten Mobgruppe. Bis zum ersten Boss alles locker, haben ja eig fast alle Accountteile an, da ist ja alles easy. Zweimal hat ein anderer DD zuviel Aggro, das wurde kommentiert, sonst keine Gespräche. Dann schreibt ein DD nach dem ersten Boss „kurz AFKlo“. Nach nicht mal einer Minute kommt ein Fenster „Den Spieler xy aus der Gruppe entfernen ?“ Nicht mal geklickt hab ich da war der AFKler schon weg, Sekunden später ein Neuer da. Fünf Minuten später stand der Heiler weiter hinten – er wurde vom Tank einmal angeschrieben „Komm jetzt“ - keine Reaktion – plopp ging wieder das Rausschmeiß-Fenster auf – zack war er weg. Kurz darauf wieder ein Neuer Heiler drin. Der tank hatte schon 2 Mobgruppen gleichzeitig gepullt und nicht überlebt, weil der neue Heiler oom dastand…juhu ein Wipe wär ja noch schöner – dann war der Tank weg ohne Kommentar….und es kam ein neuer tank – mit 50% Leben – und rennt sofort in die Mobs…tot…und am flamen „HEAL ?! NOOBS !!!“ .Nachdem das Elend überstanden war, hab ichs nochmal probiert – mit LvL 64 in die Managruft – alles easy – nur der DK machte als DD zuviel Aggro was den Krieger tank erzürnte: „ey lass die Aggro Du Boon !“ der reagierte nicht und bei der nächsten Mobgruppe wieder „ey Aggrosau“ – dann – eh klar – kam wieder das Rausschmeiß-Fenster – weg war er…ach ja….es soltle noch ein Spieler fliegen bis die Ini durch war...2 Wipes waren auch dabei...mal ehrlich wem macht so eine Art des Spielens Spaß ?? *seufz*


----------



## Snee (29. November 2011)

Und ich war immer der Meinung, man kann nicht mehrere Ausschlusswahlen innerhalb einer Ini starten... 

Wolfmania mach dir nix draus - das ist definitiv ein Extrembeispiel. Schmeiß den Dungeonbrowser heute nochmal an und du wirst solche Leute nicht dabei haben. Wenn doch, dann solltest du Lotto spielen bei deinem "Glück" :-) denn auch wenn der Thread davon lebt: es sind immer noch die Ausnahmen.


----------



## Cantharion (29. November 2011)

Zur Zeit level ich einen Twink mit meinem RL-Freund.
Die meiste Zeit haben wir random inis gemacht, da es als tank/heal zimlich effektiv und spaßig ist.

Stratholme: (Haupteingang) Gruppe sah auf den ersten Blick gut aus:
Frostmagier (auf dem level sehr gut)
Prot-Warrior (Mein Freund)
Smite Priest (ich)
Schurke
Und irgend ein anderer der mir nicht besonders aufgefallen ist.

Nach ein paar Mobgruppen war schon klar: Irgendwas läuft hier schief, die mobs fallen viel zu langsam.
Okay recount angeschaut und festgestellt dass der Frostmage nur feuerball spammt und der Schurke nur autoattack und sinister strike und auto attack als schadensquelle hat
Nachdem der mage dann auch noch gepullt hat und sich dann beschwert hat dass ich ihn nichtmehr heile sind wir raus - sowas macht keinen Spaß

Ini nachdem der debuff abgelaufen ist war der andere Teil von Stratholme 2 hunter wovon einer mit seinem pet und der andere durch sein backpaddlen gepullt hat - ganz ganz GANZ großes Kino

Aus den inis nehme ich nur 2 Sachen mit: Die Gewissheit dass Legastheniker die sich "Deathhunta" (mit Sonderzeichen) nennen genauso spielen wie sie schreiben: lächerlich und die erkenntnis dass Erbstücke nicht bedeuten dass die Spieler wirklich was auf die Reihe bekommen.


----------



## Feuerkatze (29. November 2011)

Ich hatte vorgestern ja mal wieder Lust mit meiner Druidin ein bisschen zu heilen und vielleicht doch noch ein paar Punkte zu holen. Nachdem ich zum einen unsicher bin und zum anderen die Zul-Inis ned wirklich leiden kan, war es also mal wieder ne runde "normale" heros. 

Kaum das Lotto gestartet lande ich infight in den Hallen des Ursprungs. Mich wundert es nicht mehr wirklich warum der Heiler gegangen ist, denn ich darf dann doch ein paar Specials ziehen und einen Mage wieder aufstellen. Immerhin gehts recht schnell und auch der Endboss liegt dann flott. 

Na dann kann ich ja noch ne Ini gehen. 
Als Heiler guckt man ja erstmal auf die Lebensbalken und nachdem ich mich erstmal "gefreut" habe in die Todesminen zu dürfen sehe ich die Lebensbalken auf Halb. Oha, schon wieder eine Gruppe, die wohl gerade den Heiler verloren hat. Und weit ist sie auch nicht gekommen, denn sie stehen im ersten Gang. Nun gut, dann gucken wir mal. Tank (Krieger) geht los. Ein Schlag und der Lebensbalken ist nur mehr sehr kurz. Jetzt sind Hots zwar schön instant, aber es waren noch nicht alle drauf und kaum habe ich mir klar gemacht, dass jetzt wohl schon specials nötig sind liegt er im Dreck. 

"was ist denn mit den Heilern los" geht das Geschrei los. 
Ich guck mir sein Gear an. Ein Mix aus Tank-Gear und PvP Gear. 
ich: "naja mit PvP-Gear brauchst dich nicht wundern, dass der Lebensbalken Samba tanzt" und verlasse die Gruppe. 
Seine Antwort war dann noch "bisher ging es doch auch" 

Naja, auf so einen Stress wollte ich mich nicht einlassen, bin ja sonst geduldig und mache auch Wipes mit ohne zu murren. Aber gleich mal angemault werden auf den ersten Metern, muss nicht sein. 

Aber OK. ich lasse den Deserteur auslaufen und melde mich wieder an. Meine Lieblingsini *kotz* Grim Batol. Und auch hier eine gescheiterte Gruppe. Der Drache bringt mich weit in die Ini. Der Drachenboss steht noch ist aber eindeutlig nicht das Ziel. Der Name des Tank-Palas kommt mir bekannt vor, es ist der aus HdU. Und die DDs naja, so richtig viel Damage kommt auch nicht rüber. Also ich heil, und heil und ShadowGale und Jäger wieder aufstellen und heil und Shadow Gale und heil und Innervate und Baum und heil und ShadowGale und heil und denk mir dann: schon wieder fast oom WTF wieso steht der Boss noch? aber nach 4 minuten 30 liegt er dann neben dem Shadow und dem anderen DD die mir im letzten Moment noch verreckt sind. (normalerweise brauche ich wohl eher 2:30)


----------



## Wolfmania (29. November 2011)

Feuerkatze schrieb:


> "was ist denn mit den Heilern los" geht das Geschrei los.
> Ich guck mir sein Gear an. Ein Mix aus Tank-Gear und PvP Gear.
> ich: "naja mit PvP-Gear brauchst dich nicht wundern, dass der Lebensbalken Samba tanzt" und verlasse die Gruppe.
> Seine Antwort war dann noch "bisher ging es doch auch"



mal ne Frage: wenn ich mit der PvP Hexe (arena equip) random hero gehe werd ich dann angemacht wegen dem equip oder sollte das klappen ? Stell Euch vor ich war noch nie in einer Cata Ini...*duck*


----------



## Dark_Lady (29. November 2011)

da würde ich drauf wetten, das du mit pvp-equip dumm angemacht und/oder gekicktv wirst...


----------



## Nortos (29. November 2011)

Dark_Lady schrieb:


> da würde ich drauf wetten, das du mit pvp-equip dumm angemacht und/oder gekicktv wirst...



Pauschal würd ich das so nicht unterscheiben. Wenn er nach der ersten Mobgruppe/Boss in einer Zul-Ini unter 10k DPS fährt, und ihn dann einer anschaut - dann ziemlich sicher.
Als Tank lass ich den PVPlern auch erstmal ne Chance. Seh ich aber, daß das gar nicht geht, weise ich ihn drauf hin, schlimmstenfalls auch ein Kickvote (was ich aber erst zweimal hatte, wo ein Shadow ca 4.5k DPS und ein Jäger 3.5K DPS hatten). Wenn man es anspricht kommt dann aber meistens von anderen Gruppenmitgliedern nen Vote.


----------



## Snee (29. November 2011)

Wer mit kompletten Arenaequip in eine rnd Hero Ini geht brauch sich doch nicht Sorgen machen! Sagt mal wo lebt ihr denn bitte??? Was ist nochgleich der mindest Itemlevel für ne heroische Instanz - 329? Mit komplettem Arenaequip dürfte man ca. 380-384 haben. Wenn ich nun die Werte von jedem PVP-Item mit dem eines PVE-333 oder 346 vergleiche, dann dürfte ich trotz Abhärtung vermutlich auf jedem PVP-Item 50% mehr vom MAIN-Stat haben.

Wenn nen DD in einer heroischen Ini unter 10k macht ist es doch kein Weltuntergang. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, dann waren wir bei unseren Anfangsversuchen in den hero Inis bei nem Itemlevel, der uns gerade in die Instanzen reingelassen hat und haben die Bosse trotz ungenerftem Content legen können. Wenn da einer bei 8k war, dann war das schon mehr als ordentlich... 

Da die Zeiten der Ausdauertanks schon lage vorbei sind, sieht es bei den Tanks ein bissl anders aus mit dem PVP-Zeugs. Da keinerlei Werte wie Ausweichen oder Parri vorhanden sind, dürfte es für nen Heiler ungleich schwerer werden. Aber bei nem DD sind PVP-Items in ner rnd hero Ini doch mal überhaupt kein Problem. Ich hab inzwischen deutlich mehr DDs mit PVE Equip gesehen, die unter 5k dps lagen als die PVP-gekleidete Zunft.


----------



## Feuerkatze (29. November 2011)

ich gucke mir die Leute erst dann an, wenn mir was negativ auffällt. Wie bei dem Krieger auch. Hätte ich ihn locker heilen können, hätte er von mir aus auch in Full-PvP da rumlaufen können. Bei den DDs fällt es vermutlich auch insgesamt weniger schnell auf, wenn man genügend Schaden rüberbringt (und das geht durchaus).


----------



## Snee (29. November 2011)

/sign


----------



## Fremder123 (29. November 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> mal ne Frage: wenn ich mit der PvP Hexe (arena equip) random hero gehe werd ich dann angemacht wegen dem equip oder sollte das klappen ? Stell Euch vor ich war noch nie in einer Cata Ini...*duck*


Du vergleichst da Äpfel mit Birnen. Ein Tank in PvP-Equip ist was anderes als ein DD in selbigem. Als Tank sind die Main- und Secondstats nun mal überlebenswichtig, viel wichtiger als wenn ein DD mal 2% weniger Trefferwertung oder dergleichen hat. Wobei es teilweise auch Sinn machen kann PvP-Equip zu nehmen. Mein Bär bspw. verwendet nach wie vor 371er Helm und Schultern. Warum? Mehr Beweglichkeit, mehr Rüstung, mehr Ausdauer als auf den 353ern. Da kann man die Abhärtung verkraften, der Bär skaliert einfach zu gut mit Agi. Ansonsten doch eher suboptimal und in Feuerkatzes Erzählung hat der Tank ja auch dementsprechend einstecken müssen.

Bei DDs seh ich das grundsätzlich nicht so kritisch. Meine Twinks haben teils auch PvP-Equip an... 371er PvP-Helm > 318er Questhelm möcht ich doch meinen; der massive Anstieg des Primärattributs steckt den Verlust eines Sekundärwerts locker weg. Wenn mich deshalb mal wer anmacht setz ich den grünen aber gern wieder auf, mal schauen ob der Flamer dann zufrieden ist. Zudem macht man in PvP-Equip nicht automatisch weniger Schaden. Habs hier glaub schon mal irgendwo geschrieben, war in ZG. Waffenkrieger komplett in Arenaequip und vermutlich auch mit entsprechender Skillung - er war immer mit Abstand der erste im Schaden, kaum ein Kampf unter 20k, oft weit darüber. Also wo ist nochmal das Problem?


----------



## Wolfmania (29. November 2011)

ok Versuch macht klug - heut abend weiß ich mehr *grins* ilevel 381 atm - gehe denn mal mit destro skillung rein...also wenn Euch eine planlose Hexe begegnet...^^


----------



## Maxamir (29. November 2011)

Hi Leutz,

Wenn ich das hier gespannt verfolge seid anfang, habe ich wenig von pvp gruppen gelesen.

da ich mit mein jäger verstärkt pvp mache, dachte ich vllt ware das an der zeit rdm pvp grp mit zu integrieren.
ich mache erst mal ein pve, pvp community vergleich.

viele meckern das so viel pvp gear mit in pve inzen. genommen wird, wenn das der jenige hilft kein ding,

aber leute zu kicken wegen pvp gear ist fies.

machen wir ein gegen vergleich.

wie viele gehen in bg mit pve gear, wobei die entsprechende equip, von ein handwerker gemacht werden kann.
und ich hätte mir auch ein kick funtion wie in inzen gewünscht, für die flamer die leute aus inzen kicken wegen pvp wenn die pve zeug an haben.



sorry ich habe es eilig, und als Brite nicht so das Deutschesprache mächtig bin.
Eure Äggy


----------



## Stevesteel (29. November 2011)

Heute vormittag 3 Inis mit meiner Heilschamanin besucht, nichts besonderes vorgefallen, alles fein.

PVP als DD im PVE ist halb so wild, als Tank oder Heiler ists nicht so ohne weiteres schaffbar, weil wichtige Stats fehlen.
Aber als DD kannst rausrotzen und bist auch im PVP-Equip im Damage oben, das bisschen Hit was man in 5er Instanzen braucht, erreichst auch locker mit PVE-Ringen oder PVE-Schmuckstücken.


----------



## Fremder123 (29. November 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> ok Versuch macht klug - heut abend weiß ich mehr *grins* ilevel 381 atm - gehe denn mal mit destro skillung rein...also wenn Euch eine planlose Hexe begegnet...^^


In 5er Instanzen brauchst Du im Schnitt 6% Trefferwertung. 4 - 5 solltest Du auch auf dem PvP-Equip haben, also ist das schon mal kein Problem. Mit einem 381er Schnitt hast Du vermutlich etliche 384er Teile an, gepaart mit 378er oder sogar 391er Waffen. Die 5er Inis sind ausgelegt für 329+. Du bist also selbst mit allen PvP-Teilen hoffnungslos overgeared. Also wenn Du im PvP was gebacken kriegst, dann an einem PvE-Instanz-Boss erst recht. Mach Dir da also nicht zuviele Gedanken drüber. Und lieber einen 380er PvPler als einen 325er PvEler, sag ich mal ganz krass.

Aber wechsel wenigstens die Insignie gegen PvE-Schmuck oder zumindest das Ding mit Abhärtung + ZM. ;P


----------



## Eyora (29. November 2011)

Ich war auch letztens wieder als Tank in einer Instanz. Ein Heiler aus der Gilde (noch recht frischer Spieler) wollte das heilen von Gruppen üben. Also habe ich meinen DK ausgepackt (spiele mir im Moment einen Paladin hoch, weil ich immer aufgrund der Klasse, doofe Kommentare fing... außerdem hab ich nun ein Schild.... seit wann haben eigentlich Paladine einen Elefanten? Habe mich sehr auf das Ponny gefreut, aber nur einen Elefanten bekommen, naja hab mir dann eines in SW gekauft...)

Aber das hat nun wenig mit meinem Erlebniss zu tun:

Wir beiden sind in die Instanz in den Wolken gekommen (keine Ahnung warum aber im Gegensatz zu WotlK kann ich mir die Namen nicht merken.) Wir liefen los und es lief alles soweit sehr gut, allerdings brauchten wir verdammt lange bis die erste Gruppe lag, also habe ich Recount angeschaltet (hab ich installiert, ist aber immer verborgen bis ich den show befehl gebe, da mir Omen mehr bringt) und musste feststellen das die DD's recht wenig Schaden machten. Ich selber halte sehr lange durch in Non-Hero Instanzen, da mir nur noch zwei lila Teile fehlen würden um Hero-Ini's zu gehen, aber den Kopf und die Schultern habe ich noch nicht. Wir haben mit der Konstellation die Instanz dann auch zu ende gebracht, es gab ein paar Wipes, ein paar Erklärungen was CC betrifft, und wie man am geschicktesten vorgeht. Aber nach zwei Stunden hatten wir es vollbracht, die DD's waren froh das wir es geschafft haben, mein Gilden-Kammerad der Heiler hatte viel Zeit und Gelegenheit zum üben, es war alles in allem ein recht netter Abend, mit höhen und tiefen, und ich habe zum ersten mal festgestellt, wieso man gute DD's braucht... Damit eine Instanz keinen ganzen Abend füllt


----------



## myadictivo (30. November 2011)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> In 5er Instanzen brauchst Du im Schnitt 6% Trefferwertung. 4 - 5 solltest Du auch auf dem PvP-Equip haben, also ist das schon mal kein Problem. Mit einem 381er Schnitt hast Du vermutlich etliche 384er Teile an, gepaart mit 378er oder sogar 391er Waffen. Die 5er Inis sind ausgelegt für 329+. Du bist also selbst mit allen PvP-Teilen hoffnungslos overgeared. Also wenn Du im PvP was gebacken kriegst, dann an einem PvE-Instanz-Boss erst recht. Mach Dir da also nicht zuviele Gedanken drüber. Und lieber einen 380er PvPler als einen 325er PvEler, sag ich mal ganz krass.
> 
> Aber wechsel wenigstens die Insignie gegen PvE-Schmuck oder zumindest das Ding mit Abhärtung + ZM. ;P



mei..ich hab "nur" das 371er pvp set und hab dann angefangen normale inis und heros zu machen. ht sich nie jemand beschwert. ich mein raiden brauch ich damit nicht gehen, aber für ne runde inzen reicht der krempel doch locker.
ich wurd auch nur einmal dumm angemacht, als ich mit nem frisch 85er pvp gemacht hab. ich war wohlgemerkt heal und wurde vom gegner immer brav gefocused und die werten mitspieler haben sich nen scheiss drum gekümmert mich zu supporten.

ich würds auch nicht grade das craftbare set als muss ansehen. 2-3 schlachtfelder gewinnen und einmal tol barad + quest und man hat schon ein teil. das craft set hab ich mir nur 1x komplett für meinen warri gekauft. ich wollte es auch für meinen priest kaufen, aber ich latz doch nicht teilweise >1.5k für ein teil, was ich nach maximal einem tag pvp eh durch 371 epic tauschen werde


----------



## sensêij1988 (30. November 2011)

Eyora schrieb:


> . seit wann haben eigentlich Paladine einen Elefanten? Habe mich sehr auf das Ponny gefreut, aber nur einen Elefanten bekommen, naja hab mir dann eines in SW gekauft...)






Darauß schliesse ich das due nen Drenai Pala Spielst und diese haben mit Cata ihr eigenes Palamount bekommen.


----------



## Bibbie (30. November 2011)

Nordend Halle der Blitze

Ein Priesterheiler schreibt bei dem ersten Boss (mir ist der Name entfallen): "Nimm alle" und es gab einen wipe. War ja klar, denn er war erstens mit Blitzen aufgeladen und zweitens waren in der mitgepullten Gruppe immerhin 4 Mobs. Danach kam vom Heiler immer mal ein gogo und ich war doch leicht gefrustet, denn der Heiler war doch fix oom. Als ich tippte, er/sie solle das gogo mal lassen, weil der Tank das Tempo vorgibt, kam nur ein "lol" von dem. Naja, danach war Ruhe und die Ini ohne Probleme.

Aber mal am Rande: dieses gogogo ist echt nervig finde ich!


----------



## Wolfmania (30. November 2011)

Snee schrieb:


> Wer mit kompletten Arenaequip in eine rnd Hero Ini geht brauch sich doch nicht Sorgen machen! Sagt mal wo lebt ihr denn bitte??? Was ist nochgleich der mindest Itemlevel für ne heroische Instanz - 329? Mit komplettem Arenaequip dürfte man ca. 380-384 haben. Wenn ich nun die Werte von jedem PVP-Item mit dem eines PVE-333 oder 346 vergleiche, dann dürfte ich trotz Abhärtung vermutlich auf jedem PVP-Item 50% mehr vom MAIN-Stat haben.
> 
> Wenn nen DD in einer heroischen Ini unter 10k macht ist es doch kein Weltuntergang. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, dann waren wir bei unseren Anfangsversuchen in den hero Inis bei nem Itemlevel, der uns gerade in die Instanzen reingelassen hat und haben die Bosse trotz ungenerftem Content legen können. Wenn da einer bei 8k war, dann war das schon mehr als ordentlich...
> 
> Da die Zeiten der Ausdauertanks schon lage vorbei sind, sieht es bei den Tanks ein bissl anders aus mit dem PVP-Zeugs. Da keinerlei Werte wie Ausweichen oder Parri vorhanden sind, dürfte es für nen Heiler ungleich schwerer werden. Aber bei nem DD sind PVP-Items in ner rnd hero Ini doch mal überhaupt kein Problem. Ich hab inzwischen deutlich mehr DDs mit PVE Equip gesehen, die unter 5k dps lagen als die PVP-gekleidete Zunft.



Soo, also: 2 Kommentare vorab gab es "oh PvP Equip - zieh Dich um ! - oh hast nix anderes? Naja mal schaun..." aber alles gut. 2x Nr 1 im Damage *hust* also wurde gepostet ich hab keine Addons mehr seit Jahren :-) puh


----------



## Doofkatze (30. November 2011)

Snee schrieb:


> Wer mit kompletten Arenaequip in eine rnd Hero Ini geht brauch sich doch nicht Sorgen machen! Sagt mal wo lebt ihr denn bitte??? Was ist nochgleich der mindest Itemlevel für ne heroische Instanz - 329? Mit komplettem Arenaequip dürfte man ca. 380-384 haben. Wenn ich nun die Werte von jedem PVP-Item mit dem eines PVE-333 oder 346 vergleiche, dann dürfte ich trotz Abhärtung vermutlich auf jedem PVP-Item 50% mehr vom MAIN-Stat haben.
> 
> Wenn nen DD in einer heroischen Ini unter 10k macht ist es doch kein Weltuntergang. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, dann waren wir bei unseren Anfangsversuchen in den hero Inis bei nem Itemlevel, der uns gerade in die Instanzen reingelassen hat und haben die Bosse trotz ungenerftem Content legen können. Wenn da einer bei 8k war, dann war das schon mehr als ordentlich...
> 
> Da die Zeiten der Ausdauertanks schon lage vorbei sind, sieht es bei den Tanks ein bissl anders aus mit dem PVP-Zeugs. Da keinerlei Werte wie Ausweichen oder Parri vorhanden sind, dürfte es für nen Heiler ungleich schwerer werden. Aber bei nem DD sind PVP-Items in ner rnd hero Ini doch mal überhaupt kein Problem. Ich hab inzwischen deutlich mehr DDs mit PVE Equip gesehen, die unter 5k dps lagen als die PVP-gekleidete Zunft.



Pauschal kann man das Thema PvP im PvE nicht ablehnen.
2 Beispiele:
Der Druidentank. Beweglichkeit erhöht den Kritwert um ein vielfaches. Dieser Wert wiederum ist so wichtig + stark, das einige der Items sogar BiS bis zur Feuerlande/4.0.3er Raids hc sind. So gibt es dann Ventosa mit seinem 380er Gear, der etwas über 90% Schadenvermeidung erreicht. Andererseits erreiche ich ähnliche Werte mit meinem 360er PvE-Bärchen. Das bedeutet nichts anderes, das man mit diesen 24 Stufen mehr im Schnitt auf jedem Teil etwa so stark ist wie das gleiche Bärchen mit den richtigen PvE-Werten. Übrig bleibt da nur der Mehrschaden, das wars. Und mit 360 ist man tatsächlich schon outgeared für die Zul Inis.

Der Hexer. Nehmen wir mal den krassen Fall des Full PvP Hexers mit nem 384er Schnitt und 4000 Abhärtung gegen den 359er bzw. 360er Hexer aus der PvE Landschaft. Etwas Hintergrundwissen. Intelligenz ist klar der stärkste Wert, jedoch sind die sekundären Werte ungefähr halb so stark. Sagen wir mal pauschal eben 50%.
Der Intelligenzzuwachs beträgt ca. 1000-1250 Intelligenz. Was ist nun stärker? Der PvP Hexer kann einpacken und abdampfen.
Sagen wir mal jeder Punkt Intelligenz bringt 4 DPS, jeder sekundäre Wert 2 DPS -> 5000 DPS durch Intzuwachs gegen 8000 DPS-Verlust durch sekundäre Werte -> Schadenverlust trotz "besserem" Gear. 
In echt wird der Schadenverlust geringer ausfallen, da der 359er Hexer keine 4000 sekundären Werte, sondern nur 3000 mehr verteilen darf, da sein Gear ja schwächer ist, das Ergebnis bleibt dasselbe.


----------



## Terrascream (30. November 2011)

Hatte vorgestern ein ganz ganz ganz tollen ZA Run.
Ich kam in ne Random Gruppe die vorm ersten Boss stand. Timer tickt.
Es ging dann weiter flott durch bis wir bei den Luchsen waren noch 10 Minuten Zeit, ich hab mich schon gefreut den Erfolg zu bekommen.
Da patroulliert ja eine Pat hin und her bei den Krokos. Der Magier geht von der pat ein stück weg, und BLINZELT sich dann IN DIE PAT REIN, eine Millionen Krokos kommen = wipe

Als dann der Tank gefragt hat was das solle, meinte der Magier nur : Ich will nicht das ihr Noobs den TR schafft.
Sowas hab ich noch nie erlebt.

Dafür war meine ZG Gruppe im Anschluß cool, es gab viel gelaber alle Bosse lagen first try nur der Krieger(DD) war permanent tot ^^


----------



## Doofkatze (30. November 2011)

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich lachen oder weinen soll.

Instanz 1: Zul Aman
Schon bei der ersten Gruppe haben alle die Aggro, nur der Tank nicht.
Dann ging er mit Vollgas in die nächsten Gruppen, ständig hatte mein Frust DK oder der Schurke die Aggro, weil der Kriegertank zwar Schaden machte, aber meist nur auf einen Mob. Wir holten uns dann absichtlich die Aggro, um den Heiler zu beschützen, da dieser Heilaggro hatte, von dem Typen abseits des Windwandlers, von den Vögeln, von der Verstärkung... . So ging es mehr oder weniger gut bis zum ersten Boss.

Auf dem Weg zum zweiten Boss ging der Heiler zusehenst oom, mittlerweile hatte ich zuerst gefragt, ob er eine DD Skillung hat und dann, ob er eigentlich bemerkt, das sein Heiler längst oom ist und er vielleicht mal warten sollte. Daraufhin bekamen wir zu hören, das er ja mit dem Heiler "telefoniert". Vor dem zweiten Boss schließlich stellte sich heraus, das der Heiler nichtmal was zu trinken dabei hat, weshalb wir knappe 2 Minuten auf 50% Mana warten mussten.

Beim Folgetrash versuchten der Schurke und ich, etwas Bufffood zu besorgen, Bank gestellt, gesucht, gekocht...Da der Heiler vom anderen Server war, war schließlich alles umsonst. Währenddessen ist der Rest der Gruppe immer weitergelaufen, sodass wir immer kurz aushalfen, als wir bemerkt haben, das die anderen weiter gerannt sind und sind dann wieder zurück zur Gildenbank.

Schließlich standen wir vor der Gruppe, wo erst ein Späher ist und dahinter dann eine Gruppe mit Flammenwirker + Späher. Direkt davor war aber noch ein wandelnder Späher. Diesen stürmte der Tank an, der Späher zwischen der Gruppe und dem wandelnden Späher hat uns ebenso bemerkt und war auf dem Weg zur Trommel, den ich allerdings noch todesgreifen konnte, bevor er dort ankommt, Verstärkung ruft und damit die andere Gruppe direkt mitpullt.

Wir waren längst angefressen über den supoptimalen Tank mit seinem bufffoodlosen Heiler.

Dann folgende Situation:
Jäger eisfallt den Flammenwirker. Plötzlich hat der Heiler Heilaggro, weil er in direkter Umgebung der Mobs seinen Tank heilt. Die Mobs laufen auf ihn zu, schlagen ihn auf 10%, bis der Schurke und ich die Aggro haben, der Tank steht blöd rum. Im Folgekampf heilt der Heiler sich hoch und lässt uns danach sterben und dann legt der Tank endlich los.
Direkt werden wir beleidigt, nicht gerezzt, weil WIR gepullt hätten. Nachdem wir gerade reinlaufen, wird ein Votekick auf unseren Schurken gestartet mit dem Grund "behindert", trotz meiner Ablehnung wird er gekickt.

Kurz danach hab ich mich dann auch mal freundlicherweise kicken lassen, da es nur noch Beleidigungen gegen uns hagelte. Schließlich standen andere Gruppenmitglieder in Sturmwind, mit denen wir dann doch lieber ne Runde laufen wollten, anstatt nochmal 15-30 Minuten auf meinen Dungeonlooser zu warten. War ich böse? ja. War das gerechtfertigt? mEn ja.

Zweiter Versuch: Zul Aman...dieses mal mit hauseigenem Heiler. Dieser hatte jedoch wie wir alle noch vor WoW-Start die Addons im CurseClient aktualisiert und dabei auch schon Vuhdo auf 4.3, was mit 4.2 nicht mehr funktionierte. Dies bemerkten wir jedoch erst, als es zu spät war. Nach einigen Versuchen, das Addon ans laufen zu kriegen, sagten wir nach knapp 5minütiger Wartezeit, das es wohl nichts wird und boten zumindest dem Random Tank an, ihn zu kicken, damit er sich den Dungeonlooser spart.

Ende des Abends.


----------



## Snee (30. November 2011)

Mensch Doofkatze... komm mal von deinem scheinbar hohen Ross runter. Es geht darum, ob ein 380-PVP-Hexer in ne normale heroische Ini kann... Schön, dass du mir nur vorrechnest, wie der Vergleich zu einem 360-PVE-Hexer mit Sekundärwerten aussieht. Aber die Mindestanforderung für ne heroische Instanz liegt bei 329. Vergleiche also nicht mit nem Hexer der komplett mit epischem PVE-Equip rumrennt, sondern mit einem der übers Leveln und nonhero Inis gerade mal in ne hero Ini reinkommt in blauen und grünen PVE-Klamotten. Dann wirst vermutlich auf der PVP-Rüssi sogar das doppelte oder dreifache vom Hauptattribut finden und dir entgehen vielleicht 800-1000 Punkte von den Zusatzwerten... Egal wie man es dreht oder wendet - in ne normale heroische Instanz kann man damit so oder so rein.


----------



## Stevesteel (30. November 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob ich lachen oder weinen soll.
> ....
> Zweiter Versuch: Zul Aman...dieses mal mit hauseigenem Heiler. Dieser hatte jedoch wie wir alle noch vor WoW-Start die Addons im CurseClient aktualisiert und dabei auch schon Vuhdo auf 4.3, was mit 4.2 nicht mehr funktionierte. Dies bemerkten wir jedoch erst, als es zu spät war. Nach einigen Versuchen, das Addon ans laufen zu kriegen, sagten wir nach knapp 5minütiger Wartezeit, das es wohl nichts wird und boten zumindest dem Random Tank an, ihn zu kicken, damit er sich den Dungeonlooser spart.
> 
> Ende des Abends.



Du solltest weinen, einen Heiler zu haben, der es nicht schafft, ohne Addon zu heilen 
Was passiert, wenn Blizzard Vohdo, Grid und co verbietet?
Hören dann solche Spieler wie dein Heiler auf? Oo


----------



## Snee (30. November 2011)

Spiele ebenfalls mit Heileraddon und würde bei einem Ausfall ziemlich eingerostet dastehen. Aber ne Ini sollte man wohl auch so hinbekommen können. Spieler halt über WOW-Gruppeninterface anklicken und Heilung wirken ist ja jetzt nicht soooo dramatisch schwer. Heileraddons sind halt einfach nur komfortabler :-)


----------



## Cassiopheia (30. November 2011)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> Du solltest weinen, einen Heiler zu haben, der es nicht schafft, ohne Addon zu heilen
> Was passiert, wenn Blizzard Vohdo, Grid und co verbietet?
> Hören dann solche Spieler wie dein Heiler auf? Oo



Wenn man weiß, dass sein Healaddon nicht geht, kann man sich drauf einstellen (zB mouse-over makros erstellen wenn man lieber so heilt). Hat man eine nicht funktionierende Version drauf.. hat man idR auch keine Blizzframes über die man heilen kann... dann müsste man die Leute normal aufm Screen ins Target bekommen beim laufen.. das will ich sehn wie so irgendjemand anständig heilen kann! Ohne Frames suckt halt.. bzw wenn die eingeblendeten nicht funktionieren.


----------



## Doofkatze (30. November 2011)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> Du solltest weinen, einen Heiler zu haben, der es nicht schafft, ohne Addon zu heilen
> Was passiert, wenn Blizzard Vohdo, Grid und co verbietet?
> Hören dann solche Spieler wie dein Heiler auf? Oo





Snee schrieb:


> Spiele ebenfalls mit Heileraddon und würde bei einem Ausfall ziemlich eingerostet dastehen. Aber ne Ini sollte man wohl auch so hinbekommen können. Spieler halt über WOW-Gruppeninterface anklicken und Heilung wirken ist ja jetzt nicht soooo dramatisch schwer. Heileraddons sind halt einfach nur komfortabler :-)



Schaffen schon, aber wenn man seit knapp 2 Jahren nur über Vuhdo bzw. Healbot heilt, ist es halt einfach was anderes. 

Und gerade wenn man bedenkt, das man eigentlich nur 1-2 Instanzen laufen will, um "runterzukommen" bzw. zu vergessen, weil der Alltag derzeit schon hart genug ist...

Es gibt eben doch Leute, die ins Spiel fliehen, um vom Umzieh- bzw. Lernstress mal etwas wegzukommen. Und ich weiß ja, wie gut ich schon gelaunt sein kann, wenn ne Kleinigkeit fehlt. Da tritt dann vielleicht keine "Überforderung" durch das andersartige heilen ein, aber eben durch dieses Gesamtbild von Problemen an jeder Ecke. Natürlich hätten wir es durchziehen können, wir hätten es auch wahrscheinlich geschafft, jedoch will ich da keinen bevormunden âla "du heilst das jetzt!".


----------



## Potpotom (30. November 2011)

Also ich mache jeden Abend mind. eine ZA/ZG-Ini pro 85er und es ist mir schleierhaft was ihr da immer für Gruppen ergattert. 

ZA geht nahezu immer im Timerun und Wipes sind in beiden Instanzen eher eine seltene Ausnahme.

Sucht ihr gezielt nach, in euren Augen, Fehlern oder wie geht das?


----------



## Stevesteel (30. November 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Also ich mache jeden Abend mind. eine ZA/ZG-Ini pro 85er und es ist mir schleierhaft was ihr da immer für Gruppen ergattert.
> 
> ZA geht nahezu immer im Timerun und Wipes sind in beiden Instanzen eher eine seltene Ausnahme.
> 
> Sucht ihr gezielt nach, in euren Augen, Fehlern oder wie geht das?



Wurde hier schon lang und breit geklärt, Fehler merkt man sich leichter als normale erfolgreiche Instanzgänge.
Vor allem, interessieren solche "erfolgreichen" lange nicht so, wie die fehlgeschlagenen.


----------



## Potpotom (30. November 2011)

Das ist mir schon klar... ich versteh nur nicht wie die so oft 'fehlschlagen' können. Schonmal dran gedacht, dass das vllt. an euch liegt?

Ohne euch was unterstellen zu wollen, aber das ist schon echt arg. 

EDIT: Schon wenn ich lese... "wäh, der hat gepullt da spotte ich nicht, heile ich nicht"

Hm, solltet man vielleicht, dann kommt man da auch mal ohne Wipe durch. Und muss sich nich rumärgern oder gar drölftausend Spieler rausvoten.


----------



## Doofkatze (30. November 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Das ist mir schon klar... ich versteh nur nicht wie die so oft 'fehlschlagen' können. Schonmal dran gedacht, dass das vllt. an euch liegt?
> 
> Ohne euch was unterstellen zu wollen, aber das ist schon echt arg.
> 
> ...



du hast mich falsch verstanden 

Wir waren ja bei der Gruppe angeblich die Bösewichte, weil wir ja pullen...also rumstehen wie die anderen auch. Wir wurden nur dafür schuldig gemacht, weil wir danach die Aggro hatten, als wir versuchten, den Fehlpull des Heilers auszugleichen, in dem wir schnellstmöglich seine Heilaggro übertreffen.

Natürlich gehören bei vielen Problemen 2 Parteien dazu, ich kann mich auch nicht davon losreden, das ich meine Fehler mache wie jeder andere auch, nur ich steh dann dazu. Erst am Sonntag habe ich es geschafft, in einer reinen Gildengruppe in Grim Batol hc beim General mal wieder den kranken Mob statt nem anderen zu spotten, um meinen Heiler zu retten. Jedoch ist alles glimpflig ausgegangen und deshalb gehört es hier so nicht hin.


----------



## Potpotom (30. November 2011)

Ich meine das eher generell und nicht explizit auf einen Beitrag... ich mein, so viel 'Pech' wie ihr da immer habt. Ich glaub ich hätte meine Instanzgänge schon eingestellt.



Liest sich als aussenstehender ja witzig.

Klar hat man mal einen miesen DD, Heal oder Tank oder bewegungsschwache Leute dabei die andauernd verenden - aber so Katastrophenruns kommen bei mir äusserst selten vor, vllt. auch weil mir das relativ Wurscht ist solange die Instanz flockig läuft und mir das tatsächlich netmal besonders aufällt.


----------



## Fremder123 (30. November 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Klar hat man mal einen miesen DD, Heal oder Tank oder bewegungsschwache Leute dabei die andauernd verenden - aber so Katastrophenruns kommen bei mir äusserst selten vor, vllt. auch weil mir das relativ Wurscht ist solange die Instanz flockig läuft und mir das tatsächlich netmal besonders aufällt.


Ja wir wissens ja jetzt. Es geht aber in diesem Thread nun einmal darum zu beschreiben, was einem in Random-Gruppen so alles passiert. Und dass die erzählten Geschichten einen verschwindend geringen Bruchteil ausmachen sollte (spätestens jetzt) eigentlich klar sein. Es sind ja auch nicht 90% der deutschen Familien kaputt, nur weil die Super Nanny solche besucht, das sind (hoffentlich) ja auch geringe Prozentsätze. Zudem, es sind nur Geschichten... also nicht immer alles so auf die Goldwaage legen.

Zum Thema Aggro, spotten & Co.: Es gibt durchaus Momente wo das sogar Sinn machen kann. Gestern z.B. war ich mit meiner Jägerin in ZG. Lief alles gut, soweit schon mal vorweg. Bei Kilnara schien der Tank dann aber eine Gruppe Panther zu übersehen, jedenfalls holte er diese nicht obwohl das Leben des Bosses auf die 2. Phase zuging. Also kurzerhand in Eigenregie Irreführung - Multishot und die Biester rannten brav zum Tank. Keine Beschwerden, Ini gut zu Ende gebracht, alle glücklich. So kanns halt auch mal laufen.


----------



## Snee (30. November 2011)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Es sind ja auch nicht 90% der deutschen Familien kaputt, nur weil die Super Nanny solche besucht, das sind (hoffentlich) ja auch geringe Prozentsätze.



Ab sofort werden zu 100% alle gespielten Inis so ablaufen, wie hier Einzelfälle bislang beschrieben wurden! Denn: die Super Nanny hört auf =)


----------



## Potpotom (30. November 2011)

Man wird die 'Geschichten' in ihrer Gesamtheit doch diskutieren bzw. sich einige wenige Fragen diesbezüglich stellen dürfen oder? Ich dachte, irrwitzigerweise, das wäre u.a. der Sinn eines Diskussionsforums.

Den Zusammenhang zwischen meinem Gedanken, wieso immer und immer wieder die gleichen Leute diese Katastrophenruns miterleben und ob dies nicht direkt im Zusammenhang stehen könnte, und deinem Vergleich sehe ich leider nicht so richtig. Aber nun gut.


----------



## Littletall (1. Dezember 2011)

Gestern gleich mal die neuen Inzen gelaufen mit meinem Priester.

Zuerst war ich erstaunt, was für ein krasser Schaden da teilweise auf die Gruppe kam. Lag aber auch sicher daran, dass vieles noch nicht bekannt ist und die gefährlichsten Trashmobs zu lange lebten und die gefährlichsten Fähigkeiten der Bosse nicht sofort erkannt wurden.

Bemerkenswart waren nur zwei Sachen:

Endzeit - Die ganze Gruppe ist trotz Toter und Wipe von Anfang bis Ende zusammengeblieben. Wahnsinn.

Brunnen der Ewigkeit - Azshara, der Tank hat genau erklärt, was zu tun ist. Als dann ein Magier von der Hand übernommen wurde, hat der andere Magier - genau - nichts getan. Der Magier hat dann schön Gegenzauber auf mich gemacht (10 Sekunden keine Heilung, hilfe), die Mobs konnten dann den Schurken, der kicken sollte, down kloppen und der Rest wurde komplett übernommen.
Danach ist der Tank echt böse geworden. Zu Recht, wie ich finde, aber er hat es sehr unfreundlich formuliert. Daraufhin sind zwei DD raus und wir konnten das ganze mit neuen DD zu Ende machen.
Aber Azshara ist ja extrem fies, wenn sie einen Magier übernimmt und sie hat die ganze Zeit den Magier übernommen. 

Alles in allem fand ich den Boss in Stunde des Zwielichts, den Erzbischof, am einfachsten...


----------



## Doofkatze (1. Dezember 2011)

Nach unserem Erst-Versuch in den neuen Instanzen (absolut super, da kaum Bosserfahrung bei den Gruppenmitgleidern vorhanden war und wir uns im Dungeonkompendium die Sachen angeschaut haben) mit wirklich super netten Spielern wollten wir noch 1 normale Instanz machen. 

DK-Tank, Disziheal, Gildenmagier, 2 Randoms. Und es kam natürlich: ZA.

Der Timerun war bereits ausgelaufen, unsere Randoms standen noch vor dem Adlerboss.

Ich find es schräg...Die Racheänderung bedeutet jetzt massiven Mehrschaden, 16-18k Single Target als Tank. Irgendwie war ich zum Ende des Bosses der einzige Lebende...

Auf dem Weg zum zweiten Boss hagelte es Zahlen wie 30k DPS als Tank, dauerhaft. Dennoch kam auch trotz eigentlicher Verstärkung der Blutpräsenz auch weit mehr Schaden rein. Bei der letzten Gruppe vor dem Bärenboss sind wir sogar gewipt, weil ich einfach eine Kelle nach der anderen reinbekommen habe trotz Todesstoß-Timing.

Und genauso ging das irgendwie weiter...Zwar mache ich nun weit mehr Schaden als die meisten DDs in so einer Instanz, jedoch bin ich plötzlich weit schlechter zu heilen als vorher.


----------



## Littletall (1. Dezember 2011)

Doofkatze, das wundert mich jetzt aber. Ich hab gestern zwei DK-Tanks gehabt und sie waren bestens zu heilen. Einmal der DK Tank sogar 0 Schaden genommen und mein Freund hatte gedrängt, laut Guide muss ich jetzt den Tank heilen. Stattdessen musste ich die gefährlich sterbenden DD heilen, dem Tank gings blendend.

Vielleicht hat sich ja noch was an der Mechanik geändert. Beim Priester hab ich nichts bemerkt, aber es lohnt sich bestimmt, mal in einen aktuellen Guide zu gucken.


----------



## Virikas (1. Dezember 2011)

Littletall schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat sich ja noch was an der Mechanik geändert. Beim Priester hab ich nichts bemerkt, aber es lohnt sich bestimmt, mal in einen aktuellen Guide zu gucken.



Diszi ist unverändert, Holy hab ich gestern schon im Priesterforum upgedated  Ist aber für 5er Inis nichts wirklich(!) spannendes dabei.

Neue Inis:
- Gildenrun + 1 random DD: Alle 3 Instanzen Kindergarten.. Aber gut mit FL HC Gear und Legendary Träger dabei auch nicht anders zu erwarten. Bosschaden lag durchweg jeder der DDs über 24k DPS.. Ein Whipe wegen "hmm da kommen viele Ghule, was machen wir am besten?" Effekt  Ales Heiler hab ich mich größtenteils gelangweilt und sinnlos rumgeheilt..

- Randomrun mit Schamitwink (363er): Genau dasselbe nur war ich diesmal der Random

Werd mir das heute noch mit den anderen Twinks antun, aber ingesamt sind die Instanzen selbst mit dem angedachten Gear so schwer wie die 85er Normalmodes... finde ich bisserl Schade, andererseits bin ich aber auch ganz froh, wenn man da fix durch ist.. Noch ist das ja alles spannend, aber früher oder später geht man eh nur noch zum Punktefarmen hin... Da wirdds dann ganz schön sein, wenn das Thema schnell erledigt ist


----------



## Mheran rur Khroth (1. Dezember 2011)

Ha, neue Instanzen.

Und lustig war's. 4 Besuche, 2x mit meinem Jäger, 2x mit meinem Magier. Die Gruppe redet wieder miteinander. Vorher allerdings nur über Bosstaktiken. Trash wird probiert.

Endzeit, Trash vor Baine:
Die Drakin-Pats sind nicht so einfach mit der Eisfalle einzufagen. Und der fliegende in der Dreiergruppe (den ich sollte) habe ich nicht geschafft. Dafür ist einer aus einer beweglichen Pat reingelaufen. War nicht so problematisch (zu Anfang). Wir haben dann die geplante Gruppe nur mit einem ausgeschalteten gemacht. Ging auch. Wir haben uns zum reggen wieder zurückgezogen. Ich habe die Eisfalle im Gefcht zur Sicherheit noch mal nachgesetzt.

Plötzlich greift die bewegliche Pat an. Die haben wir dann zwar geschafft. Sehr knapp. Aber da keiner Bodypull gemacht hatte (wir waren wirklich weit genug weg) wars wohl die aufgegangene Eisfalle. Anscheinend gibts wieder Aggro wenn CC (oder nur Eisfalle?) ausläuft.
Weil - danach war ich mit meinem Mage noch mal drin. Und da ist uns mit einem anderen Jäger und seiner Eisfalle ähnliches passiert. Der Eisblock ist nach dem Auftauen direkt auf uns zu. Und die Kollegen, die sonst wo waren natürlich auf.

Bei den Dämonen (Portale schliessen):
Alle waren wir das erste mal hier. Wir werden unsichtbar gemacht.
Ok, alle dem Tank nach. und Wipe.

Wie sich im nächsten Versuch ergeben hat, haben wir uns in unserer Unsichtbarkeit wohl zu sicher gefühlt ^^.

Beim nächsten Versuch haben wir unseren Führer, der die Ansagen macht vorgelassen. Nachdem er seine Dunkelwolke ausgebracht hatte, konnten wir den unterbrochenen Demonenstrom auch durchqueren.


----------



## J_0_T (1. Dezember 2011)

Gestern, bzw heute morgen ma mit meinem Main versucht die neuen Instanzen zu besuchen. 

Endzeit:
Lief ganz okay... einige wipes aber nix zu beklagen. Ok... außer das der tank meinte er würde das so noch nicht packen, aber wir anderen ihn doch dazu überreden konnten die ini weiter zu machen. Leider droppte nix für meinen Mage ^^

Dann der Brunnen:
Auch ganz okay... einnen dd ausgetausch und einen heal die früh raus musten und los gings. Erster Boss lag schnelll aund bis zu Tyrande lief alles reibungslos. Dann entschied sich das game mir zu sagen das schluß wäre weil ich nicht mehr in die instanz kam nach nem dc^^

Ma sehen vlt habe ich heut mehr glück XD


----------



## Valdrasiala (1. Dezember 2011)

Gestern, beim Brunnen der Ewigkeit. Malfurion steht so herum mit seinen 100.000.000 Leben und wir prügeln drauf herum. Jemand wundert sich nach 3-4 Minuten im TS noch darüber, warum er keinen Debuff hat, dass er hin und wieder mehr Schaden bekommt. Ich bin dann mal losgezogen (als Heiler gabs eh nix zu tun bei dem Boss) und siehe da, ein glitzerndes Schwert im Boden.
Haben gut gelacht.

Als Heiler hat man in den Instanzen wiedermal echt viel zu tun, wenn die Spieler nicht daran denken, aus Mist herauszugehen, zu unterbrechen, zu CCen usw. Ich denke das wird das Thema der nächsten Wochen hier im Thread sein.


----------



## Russelkurt (1. Dezember 2011)

Endzeit Random: Außer Jaina hab ich gestern schon alle Bossechos kennengelernt und es lief recht problemlos. Endboss war lustig... lag recht fix, weiter zur nächsten Ini.
Brunnen der Ewigkeit: Tank muss weg, neuer Tank mosert rum, dass außer ihm (!) sowieso keiner nen Plan hat und Schaden macht und wird nach viel geflame gekickt. Neuer Tank kommt und sagt an, dass er die Ini noch nicht kennt. Alles lag im 1st try.

Letzte Ini erster Trash: ich flieg raus, komm nicht mehr rein und musste warten. Wollte dann später nochmal rein, da hieß es aber, dass ich ID hab und alle Bosse schon down sind -.-'

Mal schauen, wie es heute läuft.


----------



## Fizzban (1. Dezember 2011)

ich war gestern auch rnd in den neuen Inis - keiner kannte sich aus, der Tank hatte eine Beschreibung neben der Tastatur liegen . Wir sind ein paarmal gewiped, aber nur ein DD hat die Gruppe relativ früh verlassen. Als Heiler hatte ich irrsinnig zu tun, ab und zu mal hat auch einer das Zeitliche gesegnet, aber keiner hat gemeckert. Die Gruppe ist dann bis zum Schluss zusammengeblieben und wir haben die 3 Inis gecleart. Das hat mit der Gruppe echt Spass gemacht, weil keiner gemeckert hat und alle bereit waren, sich die Inis zu "erarbeiten". Wenn nur alle Rnd Gruppen so wären.


----------



## Stevesteel (1. Dezember 2011)

Fizzban schrieb:


> ich war gestern auch rnd in den neuen Inis - keiner kannte sich aus, der Tank hatte eine Beschreibung neben der Tastatur liegen . Wir sind ein paarmal gewiped, aber nur ein DD hat die Gruppe relativ früh verlassen. Als Heiler hatte ich irrsinnig zu tun, ab und zu mal hat auch einer das Zeitliche gesegnet, aber keiner hat gemeckert. Die Gruppe ist dann bis zum Schluss zusammengeblieben und wir haben die 3 Inis gecleart. Das hat mit der Gruppe echt Spass gemacht, weil keiner gemeckert hat und alle bereit waren, sich die Inis zu "erarbeiten". Wenn nur alle Rnd Gruppen so wären.



In einigen Wochen wirst das wieder haben, daß nach einem Wipe am Trash oder am Boss die Leute rausgehen, weil ja nichts mehr an Epix rauszuholen ist


----------



## Terrascream (1. Dezember 2011)

War gestern in den neuen Inis+ Drachenseele.

Bilanz nach 7 Stunden, kein Loot,kein Spaß,keine Wipes, jede Menge Gerechtigkeitspunkte und das wars auch schon.


----------



## Zuckerbub (1. Dezember 2011)

ich wüde gerne etwas schreiben über die neuen inis. aber............................................................. aber es gibt nix zu berichten


----------



## Terrascream (1. Dezember 2011)

Zuckerbub schrieb:


> ich wüde gerne etwas schreiben über die neuen inis. aber............................................................. aber es gibt nix zu berichten


Weil selbst die normalen Cata Heros schwerer sind 

Aber gut, ich freu mich über leicht erhaltbare Epics


----------



## Nisbo (1. Dezember 2011)

@ Doofkatze

evtl vergessen die Blutpräsenz anzumachen ?
Ist mir letztens auch passiert als ich beim Questen wie üblich alles zusammengezogen habe und da viel mehr Schaden rein kam.
Ist auf dem ersten Blick auch nicht aufgefallen.

Ansonsten finde ich die DK Änderungen schon sehr stark. Die neuen Inis werde ich allerdings erst morgen mit dem DK besuchen

----------------

Bei den neuen Inis die ich bisher als Tank (Bär) und DD (Mele Schami) besucht habe habe ich genau einmal ein CC gesehen was dann auch nicht lange da drin war,
das ganze wird bei uns auf dem RealmPool einfach umgehauen. Als Bär brauche ich nicht unbedingt viel Heilung, andere Klassen sollen angeblich schwerer zu heilen sein, kann ich aber selber noch nix zu sagen da ich noch nicht als Heal da drin war. Und nein ich bin nicht imba falls hier gleich wieder so ein dummer Spruch kommt.

Die Optik der Instanzen ist (noch) interessant, das teilweise doch viel Gerede der NPCs wird später garantiert noch nerven wie einst in HDZ3.
Von der Schwierigkeit finde ich die Inis relativ einfach da ist ZA/ZG mehr zu beachten.

Ich wie auch die meisten anderen sind da rein ohne irgendwas zu lesen, man hat gefragt und teilweise wußte niemand was zu machen ist.
Der einzig etwas schwere Boss wenn man die Taktik nicht kennt ist der wo man nur die Adds macht und den Boss kicken muß. Beim Rest kann man sich gut erarbeiten was zu machen ist oder man hört einfach auf das was die NPCs sagen.

Die meisten Heiler habe ich mit fast vollen Mana durch die Inis rennen sehen mit einigen Ausnahmen.


Das gute an den neuen Inis ist wirklich wie schon erwähnt das die Gruppe miteinander redet, auch mal andere Sachen, keiner schreit ogog oder flamed.
Es gab keine Kickvotes (außer bei längeren DC)

Die Inis selber sind ja auch sehr schnell erledigt im Gegensatz zu ZA/ZG, da können sich auch die meisten vermutlich zusammen reißen.
Allgemein gesagt stellt man sich so wie jetzt das Leben in den RDMs vor, momentan 100% zufrieden.

OK eine Sache fällt mir gerade ein, ein KriegerTank hat den KriegerDD gefragt ob 10K sein ernst sind, dieser sagte nur das er kein Gold für VZ und Gems hat und das war es schon, kein Kick vote nix, warum auch hat ja alles gelegen.


----------



## Stevesteel (2. Dezember 2011)

So, komme gerade aus einem Random-Drachenseele-Raid (war mit Hexenmeister dort).
4 von 7 Bossen gelegt, alle Bosse bis auf Yor'sahjlagen im ersten Versuch.
Leider nur eine Chaoskugel gewonnen, T-Teile und andere feine Epix alle an mir vorübergegangen ^^
War aber lustig, Tanks und verschiedene Heiler und DD verabschiedeten sich, es kamen im Sekundentankt neue Spieler.
Alles in allem, sehr leicht, wenn man die Taktik kennt und nicht träumt beim spielen (zumindestens die Bosse, die ich sah).

Davor noch die 3 neuen Instanzen durch, inklusive häufigem Tankwechsel (geht jetzt wohl schon los, daß Tanks, wenn das gewünschte Item nicht dropt, 
instant die Gruppe verlassen, allerdings kommen auch immer genauso schnell neue rein.
Alles in allem, feine Sache der Patch. *Daumen hoch*


----------



## Super PePe (2. Dezember 2011)

Ja mit aktuellem FL Klamotten sind die neuen 3 nicht mehr als ein Pups im Wind. Defizite im Kicken, DPS und Movement könnten 2 geübte Spieler locker ausgleichen. Nun sollte man sich aber nicht darüber wundern. Oft gefordert und nun geliefert der Endcontent mit Kleiderschrank in Form der 3 neuen Inis. 
Im 346er Hero Gear machen sie mega Laune. Storytechnisch eine feine Sache. Und für viele die im lowdps Bereich spielen die Möglichkeit ohne gekicke und geflame auch mal an Items zu kommen um im Endcontent mitspielen zu können. 
Blizzard wird jedoch wie bei allem angekündigten Endendcontent noch mal was nachliefern (siehe Vashj).


----------



## Russelkurt (2. Dezember 2011)

aber selbst die besten fl-raider können es nicht ausgleichen, wenn einer in der gruppe ist, der als einziger wirklich unterbrechen kann und das nicht tut. ich meine bei azshara. wenn man die nicht unterbricht gibts ja bekanntlich nen wipe. 100% garantiert, da wirkt das beste gear nicht. 

so gestern geschehen, ich als hexer, der tank war bär, die dd waren shadow und mage und der heiler n schami. von denen dies konnten kommt ja mal keine sau auf die idee zu unterbrechen, als die ihr ultimate castet und ich konnts nicht, weil seelenbrand auf cd war und es zu lange gedauert hat den köter zu beschwören... und das 3 mal hintereinander. ansage zwecklos. und ich hatte mit ø374 das schlechteste gear in der gruppe -.-'


----------



## Doofkatze (2. Dezember 2011)

3 Instanzen bzw. 2,25.

1. Burg Schattenfang. Im Prinzip alles schön, nur der etwas zu schnelle Tank (346) rannte von Gruppe zu Gruppe und ließ unseren Heiler nichtmal trinken

2. Verlorene Stadt von Tol'Vir.
Unser Tank hatte 332er Equipment, war unverzaubert und ungesockelt und kam nur per PvP-Items an den Schnitt.

Ohne CC rannte er in die erste Gruppe, war kaum heilbar, beim ersten der beiden Hauptmänner (nicht der Boss) blieb er im Erdbeben komplett stehen. Nur per Handauflegen rettete er sich selbst.

In der nächsten Gruppe, in die er wieder ohne CC reinrannte, starb er, da unser Heiler sich auch nicht besonders Mühe gab, ihn da noch zu heilen.

"hälst du es für richtig, mit einem 332er Equipment, ohne Verzauberungen, ohne Edelsteine in un-ccte Gruppen zu rennen?"

Erstmals schrieb der Tank etwas: "MAUL!"

Noch während des Kickvotes kam dann noch ein "ich bin gestern erst 85 geworden"
Hat er deshalb etwa Welpenschutz verdient?

Dann kam die neue Instanzmechanik, ich bin bis heute begeistert...
Man muss nun nicht mehr auswählen, was man ist, man wird automatisch dem Dungeonbrowser hinzugefügt. Jedoch gab es nach rund 7 Minuten Warterei immer noch keinen neuen Tank.
Als Absprache habe ich die Instanz verlassen, auf meinen Tank umgeloggt. Ich konnte jedoch nicht eingeladen werden. Nicht, weil ich ca. 15 Minuten nach Beginn der Instanz mir eventuell einen Dungeonlooser abgeholt habe, nein, es war nach 15 Minuten Beginn.
"Es können keine weiteren Spieler in die Gruppe eingeladen werden."
Ich war also aus der Gruppe raus und konnte nicht mehr rein. Instanzabbruch.

Ini 3: Zul'Gurub. Ersten Boss gemacht, wie immer. Unter Absprache mit dem Heiler, ob wir nun als zweiten benötigten Boss den Enthaupter oder Kesselboss machen, den Enthaupter gewählt. Nach rund 20 Minuten standen wir vor dem Endboss.
"kennt wer den Boss nicht?"
Der Paladin meldete sich. Robbossmodes streikt bisher noch, zumal ich schriftliche Erklärungen ganz gut abliefern kann, zumindest war diese gelungen.
Nachdem ich ne knappe Minute den Kampf abgetipselt habe, bestätigte der Paladin, das er bereit war und der Endboss lag ohne Fehler. Hat perfekt funktioniert :-)


----------



## Fremder123 (2. Dezember 2011)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> So, komme gerade aus einem Random-Drachenseele-Raid (war mit Hexenmeister dort).
> 4 von 7 Bossen gelegt, alle Bosse bis auf Yor'sahjlagen im ersten Versuch.
> Leider nur eine Chaoskugel gewonnen, T-Teile und andere feine Epix alle an mir vorübergegangen ^^


Sind das nicht 8? Gestern auch random DS gewesen, allerdings auf "normal", d.h. mit Leuten vom Server und nicht im Raidfinder. 3 Bosse gelegt, dann wurde es leider zu spät. Aber 397er Handschuh-Token erwürfelt, was hab ich gejubelt. Gewinn sonst meist nur Schließkassetten. xD


----------



## Super PePe (2. Dezember 2011)

Russelkurt schrieb:


> aber selbst die besten fl-raider können es nicht ausgleichen, wenn einer in der gruppe ist, der als einziger wirklich unterbrechen kann und das nicht tut. ich meine bei azshara. wenn man die nicht unterbricht gibts ja bekanntlich nen wipe. 100% garantiert, da wirkt das beste gear nicht.
> 
> so gestern geschehen, ich als hexer, der tank war bär, die dd waren shadow und mage und der heiler n schami. von denen dies konnten kommt ja mal keine sau auf die idee zu unterbrechen, als die ihr ultimate castet und ich konnts nicht, weil seelenbrand auf cd war und es zu lange gedauert hat den köter zu beschwören... und das 3 mal hintereinander. ansage zwecklos. und ich hatte mit ø374 das schlechteste gear in der gruppe -.-'



Naja tragisch. Aber wenn das die besten fl-raider sind und 5 bekommen es nicht hin ihren char zu spielen, sterben die auch im flammenschlund, ne wahr.


----------



## Cassiopheia (2. Dezember 2011)

Erster Tag in den neuen Inis lief super.. ohne Guides etc und halb random Gruppen. War echt spaßig. Gestern wollt ich dann mit meinem Pallytank mal reinschauen (komplette rnd Gruppe). Es war schlimm... Der Heiler hat mich gar nicht hochheilen können und ich musste Ardent Defender und Lay on Hands schon beim Trash raushauen. Der Schurke kannte Kick scheinbar auch nicht (was es dem eh schon schwachen Heiler noch schwerer gemacht hat). Als Echos hatte wir Tyrande und Baine. Die Wipes haben mich dabei weniger gestört... aber als ich dann beim Endboss fragte ob wer den Boss nicht kennt (wollt eigenltich nur sicher sein, dass dem Heiler bewusst ist das er mit CDs um sich schmeißen kann wie er lustig ist, weil der CD eh dauernd resettet wird) sagen der Heiler und der Schurke mal das sie die Ini nicht kennen.. Ich versteh es nicht. Es erwartet jawohl keiner nach 2 Tagen, dass jeder alle Inis kennt... man kann das doch aber Anfang sagen >.< Danach waren mir die aber etwas komischen Wipes klarer und der Endboss hat dann auch besser funktioniert - auch wenn der Heiler Probleme hatte meine HP oben zu halten (hab nicht so das "imba" gear, aber mehr als ausreichend -> 10 punkte über minimum komplett gesockelt / enchantet und auf avoidstats). Das war dann so stressig, dass ich mir Ini 2 und 3 für heute Abend aufgespart hab


----------



## Minatrix (2. Dezember 2011)

Aber nach 2 Tagen davon auszugehen das jeder die Ini kennt find ich auch... merkwürdig  Nichts für ungut.

Am Mittwoch haben wir eine Gildengruppe zusammengestellt und sind in die erste neue Ini rein, keiner von uns hatte einen Schimmer was passieren wird... Wir sind relativ gut durchgekommen, es hat riesig Spaß gemacht, dann vorm Endboss musste einer unserer DDs gehen und wir wollten einen anderen aus der Gilde einladen und mitnehmen, kaum das der alte DD raus war saß auch schon ein neuer da aus dem DF... o.O
Erst haben wir gedacht unser Heiler hätte ausversehen die Gruppensuche gestartet und wollten dem Schamanen erklären das das ein Gildenrun ist und wir einen Gildi einladen wollten, der Heiler sich aber verklickt hätte. Der "Random" erklärte das er jetzt über 30 Minuten auf den Invite gewartet hätte und das er das nicht witzig fänd jetzt gekickt zu werden, also haben wir uns überlegt den Boss doch mit ihm zu machen, nach dem 2. Anlauf klappte es auch. War aber knapp, weil ich mit meinem Twink unterirdischen Schaden gefahren hab. -.- 

Nachdem ich jetzt Doofkatzes Beitrag gelesen hab frag ich mich "It´s a Bug or a Feature?" Hat sich uinser Heiler garnicht verklickt? Warum darf man in der laufenden Ini seine Rolle nicht mehr ändern/auswählen?

LG Mina


----------



## Potpotom (2. Dezember 2011)

Mag auch mal... gestern die 3 neuen Instanzen am Stück, 2 Spieler kannten die Inis garnicht und einer nur die erste Instanz.

2h später mit 3 Wipes durch (das übliche, manchmal muss man den Ablauf erst einmal sehen)... Friede Freude Eierkuchen, wunderbar im TS gebrabbelt (war auch erstaunt, biete das immer an nur wills nie einer) und alle haben hübschen Loot bekommen und konnten glücklich zu Bett gehen.


----------



## Littletall (2. Dezember 2011)

Das scheint generell geändert worden zu sein. Ich wollte am Mittwoch auch noch mit zwei Random-DDs die letzte Inze machen als mein Verlobter voreilig aus der Gruppe gestürmt ist.

Ich wollt ihn dann wieder einladen. Ging nicht, keine Spieler einladen in den Random-Dungeon. Häh? Früher ging das mal...ich musste die Gruppe dann verlassen, weil ich ihm versprochen hab, die neuen Inzen nur mit ihm zu sehen.


----------



## Cassiopheia (2. Dezember 2011)

Minatrix schrieb:


> Aber nach 2 Tagen davon auszugehen das jeder die Ini kennt find ich auch... merkwürdig  Nichts für ungut.



Hab ja gesagt, dass ich es nicht erwarte (mir isses egal ob die Leute es kennen oder net)! Vielleicht nicht gut gut geschrieben von mir^^. Allerdings erwarte ich (wenn man sich vorher nicht informieren mag - warum auch immer), dass man einen kurzen Satz im /p sagt. Wenn niemand fragt / was sagt, geh ich davon aus, dass es bekannt ist..

Am ersten Tag hatte ich da auch ne Sache die sich auf das oben genannte bezieht. Haben zu viert angemeldet (2. Durchlauf für 3 von uns, einer von uns kannte es noch nicht) und haben einen Random Heiler dabeigehabt. Bekamen einen Priester, ich fragte ob er es kenne (damit ich weiß ob ich ggf nen Sätzchen pro Boss schreiben muss) und bekam ne relativ pampige Antwort oô Und ja ich hab einfach ganz normal nachgefragt.. der ging dann auch erstmal afk und war plötzlich off - noch bevor es losging. Nach ein paar Minuten entschlossen zu kicken und einen Ersatz bekommen. Selbe Frage -> 0 Reaktion.. naja falls es das erste Mal für ihn war hat er halt nicht die Quests von uns geteilt bekommen =/ Ich versteh halt nicht, wieso man auf eine simple Frage nicht antworten kann, pampig reagiert oder sonstwas wenn ganz normal gefragt wird.

Bisher hatte ich aber in den neuen Dungeongruppen noch keine absoluten Failgruppen.. mal sehn wie lang ich da Glück hab


----------



## Super PePe (2. Dezember 2011)

man benötigt für die 3 inis keinen guide. man benötigt auch kein dbm (im Grunde für nix). man muss nicht mal wissen was die Fähigkeiten können. Man braucht nur das anwenden was ohnehin in WoW gilt. Und man sollte seine Fähigkeiten kennen, was mit 85 anzunehmen ist und keiner weiteren Erklärung bedarf. 
Für alle die die sich noch unsicher sind, steht eh alles nochmal in roter Schrift mitten auf dem Bildschirm und im Chat.


----------



## Cassiopheia (2. Dezember 2011)

Theoretisch ja^^ Mit den ersten Gruppen hats auch geklappt. In der Praxis klappts aber leider oft nicht so.


----------



## Nisbo (2. Dezember 2011)

Gestern war ja noch alles easy wie ich geschrieben hatte, heute war ich dann mit meinem Palatank drin. Erstmal mußte ich feststellen das man den Pala deutlich aktiver spielen muß, also doch mehr mit CDs arbeiten als beim Bären da er m.E. mehr Schade frisst. Gear vom Pala war nur minimal schlechter als vom Bären bei 369 (Bär 372)

Aber ist ja kein Problem, man passt sich ja an.
Inzwischen ist wohl auch schon der Mut gesunken zu sagen ich kenne die Ini nicht und das nach nur einem Tag.
Kann aber auch wieder nur Zufall sein.

Whipes gab es heute genug so da sich mich in Endzeit bei dem der um sich rum diesen Addring macht wo man ein 1 Add killen muß um da rauszukommen nach dem 5. Whipe verabschiedet habe da ich kein Potential sah trotz Erklärungen von Anfang an. Aber der rest der Inis war auch wieder nett zu machen.

Was weiterhin positiv aufgefallen ist ist das man sich im /p unterhält über alle möglichen Sachen und kein DD/Heiler pullt oder ogog schreit.
Macht also immer noch Spaß und ich freue mich auf morgen wo ich dann den DK Tank durch die Inis prügel.

In rdm DS traue ich mich noch nicht rein da ich keine Guides gelesen habe und somit die Gruppe damit nicht belasten möchte.
Aber wie man es so hört soll rdm DS wohl relativ einfach sein.


----------



## Cassiopheia (2. Dezember 2011)

Nisbo schrieb:


> In rdm DS traue ich mich noch nicht rein da ich keine Guides gelesen habe und somit die Gruppe damit nicht belasten möchte.
> Aber wie man es so hört soll rdm DS wohl relativ einfach sein.



Ein kurzer Blick ins Journal und die mit wichtig markierten Skills lesen reicht aus^^ (damit man als Tank weiß wann man abspotten muss). Schwierigkeitsgrad ist net schwerer als ne 5er Ini, nur dass mehr Leute um einen rum sind. Gestern mit einem Wipe an Boss 3 (DDs konnten sich nicht auf ein Add einigen und es sind alle durchgekommen) gestern locker durchgekommen ohne größere Verluste. Das einzige was wirklich nervig war, war der dauerhafte Wechsel von Leuten^^


----------



## Shalura (3. Dezember 2011)

Grad etliche Runs in den 3 neuen inis erledigt. 5mal Stunde des Zwielichts war dabei, hab mich jedesmal am Anfang geärger,daß irgendwer Thrall anlabert, ohne auf die Gruppe zu achten. Beim ersten mal hatte ich passenderweise vergessen, das Windowsupdate auszuschalten. Der DK in der Truppe sprach Thrall an, Heiler speccte grad von Shadow auf Diszi und war dementsprechend oom und bei mir machte der Rechner einen Reboot. Als er wieder startklar war, achte ich mir, man habe mich bestimmt gekickt, doch siehe da, Ladebildschirm ploppt auf mit Stunde des Zwielichts.Natürlich war man gewipet und wollte mich deswegen zur Verantwortung ziehen. Ich klärte die situation fix auf und wir machten die Ini zu Ende. Bei dem Schurkenboss hoff ich ja immer noch auf den Schild, da ich dank Raidabstinenz immer noch mit dem 359er Schild vom Schmied rumeier. Aber pustekuchen, der mag mir den Schild nicht geben.... Dafür beim endboss Tanktrinket ergattert, in direkter Konkurrenz zum DK need gerollt und mit 3 Punkten Vorsprung gewonnen.
Brunnen der Ewigkeit den Tankstreitkolben bekommen sowie einen Tankgürtel. Nachdem auch hier nix negatives zu berichten ist, landete ich nach Abschluss in SW, die neuen Teile fix VZ und gesockelt. Makroabfrage der defwerte liess mich schmunzeln, da ich nun endlich ohne proccs am Ctc cap bin und dementsprechend nun dazu neige, ein Ausdauertrinket anzulegen.
Endzeit reingekommen und mit den Worten:" Na, gutes Equip hat der Tank ja weningstens, hoffen wir, daß er auch spotten kann!" begrüsst worden.Kurz gefragt, da wir ja grad erst reinkamen und mir wurde gesagt, daß mein Vorgänger nur Autohits machte, nix markierte, Mobs in Gruppe drehte und so weiter. Ich meinte dann lapidar, daß ich es auch nicht für nötig halte, zu spotten, da ich erstens mit 14-17k DPS mehr als genug Aggro erzeuge,zweitens das erste Target mit Totenkopf markiere und drittens der Spott in 90% der Fälle genutzt wird, wenn ich evtl. mal gestunnt bin und den Heiler beschützen muss. Der anwesende Krieger schien beeindruckt und meinte, wir testen das mal. Tjoa,was soll ich sagen, abgesehen von einem Positionierungsfehler des Kriegers,den er mit dem Leben zahlen musste, verlief die gesamte Instanz gut, auch wenn mich 25k DPS bei Murozon aus meinem Streitkolben staunen liessen, der Rest der Gruppe folgte mit durchschnittlich 15k.
Noch einige male angemeldet und stellte fest, grad in Stunde des Zwielichts scheinen einige nicht gern reinzugehen. Direkt am Anfang verliess mindestens 1 die Gruppe, kommentarlos einfach weg. In der Zeit mit Debuff bekommt man allerdings fast die Ini fertig, ich versteh sowas nicht...
Und wirklich JEDES Gottverdammte mal ist man grad drin,verteilt Buffs und will grad Bufffood einwerfen, und schon labert wer Thrall an.Egal, wenn wer umspeccen muss oder noch Mana reggt, scheiss auf die Gruppe und leg los. Schön war, daß ich mir dann ansehe, wie diese Art Helden verreckt, da ich nicht spotte bei sowas und der Heiler nicht heilt/ mangels Mana nicht heilen kann. Meist regen diese Spieler sich auf,was das soll etc. pp und ich stelle es klar, daß man wartet,wenn man in die Ini reinkommt. Weil die Zeit, wenn der Dungeoninv aufploppt reicht nunmal nicht, um umzuspeccen, umzuziehen und Mana voll zu haben.

offtopic merke ich an, daß man zum moggen nicht immer T-Sets tragen muss, um aufzufallen/gut auszusehen. Meine Paladina läuft in Scherbenweltklamotten mit dem Zusatz " Templer" bzw. "Eroberer" rum und ich finde die Optik für einen Ritter des Lichts genau richtig.Lediglich ein schön anzusehender Streitkolben fehlt mir jetzt, vorher hatte ich den Unzerstörbaren Wächter, umgemoggt in den Töter der Leblosen.

Back to Topich: wo waren in der ganzen letzten Zeit die ganzen Schadenskanonen? Ewig zieht man 370er DD´s durch die Zul-Inis, lacht über so Megazahlen wie 6,5k DPS und kaum sind die neuen Inzen da, legen die Leute los und hauen 20k+ raus.Gut, nicht jeder, aber viele.

Das wars bis hierhin, momentan halten sich die negativmeldungen bedeckt, man bekommt FAST Hoffnung, es könnten "bessere" Zeiten anbrechen was das beherrschen der Klassen anbelangt.
Insgesamt finde ich alle 3 Inzen gut, Platz 1 belegt Stunde, Platz2 Brunnen der Ewigkeit und Platz 3 Endzeit. Wobei Endzeit eigentlich eine Sonderstellung innehat, der Trash ist fast härter als die Bosse. Einmal falsch positioniert und man ist ohne CDusing tot und das instant.


----------



## Dalfi (3. Dezember 2011)

Shalura schrieb:


> Back to Topich: wo waren in der ganzen letzten Zeit die ganzen Schadenskanonen? Ewig zieht man 370er DD´s durch die Zul-Inis, lacht über so Megazahlen wie 6,5k DPS und kaum sind die neuen Inzen da, legen die Leute los und hauen 20k+ raus.Gut, nicht jeder, aber viele.



Die waren vermutlich alle abgenervt von den Zul Inis und ganz ehrlich, in den neuen war ich mit meinem Main IL 389 auch nur einmal zum gucken drin. 

Solange ich meine Punkte übern Raid + LfR Tool vollbekomme werde ich da nicht mehr reingehen mit Main. Also freu dich nicht zu früh, so toll sind die Inis nicht und ich vermute ziemlich bald werden da wieder nur LowDPSler drin rumrennen und dafür sind die Inis ja auch gemacht. Für Zul Equipte um DS ready zu werden.


----------



## Azddel (3. Dezember 2011)

Dalfi schrieb:


> Die waren vermutlich alle abgenervt von den Zul Inis und ganz ehrlich, in den neuen war ich mit meinem Main IL 389 auch nur einmal zum gucken drin.
> 
> Solange ich meine Punkte übern Raid + LfR Tool vollbekomme werde ich da nicht mehr reingehen mit Main. Also freu dich nicht zu früh, so toll sind die Inis nicht und ich vermute ziemlich bald werden da wieder nur LowDPSler drin rumrennen und dafür sind die Inis ja auch gemacht. Für Zul Equipte um DS ready zu werden.



In den neuen Inis scheint der Schaden ganz von alleine zu kommen. Das hängt einerseits sicher mit der ganzen Bomberei zusammen. Man muss beim Trash ja kein einziges Mal cc benutzen und kann gedankenlos draufrotzen. Andererseits: Keine Ahnung, womit das noch zusammenhängt. Aber durch die Überarbeitung des Rachesystems mache ich als Tank jetzt selten Mal unter 25k DPS. Komme mir da schon komisch vor.


----------



## Seryma (3. Dezember 2011)

Also ich bin Tank und wenn ich die neuen Instanzen gehe, frage ich erstmal (wenns sein muss mehrmals, wenn ich keine Antwort kriege) ob denn jeder die Instanz kennt.. ich habe nebenbei ja auf Monitor 2 die genauen Bossguides offen & kann daher gern erklären!


----------



## Nexilein (3. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe gerade ein paar Wipes bei Tyrande(?) in Endzeit hinter mir.

DasLlustige war, dass gleich mal der Heiler geflamed wurde, wärend scheinbar ich mit meinem 45 Sekunden CD zum Unterbrechen eingeteilt war.
Die beiden Flamer haben natürlich keinen Zusammenhang zwischen 50% Schaden durch den unterbrechbaren Cast, ihrem Nicht-Unterbrechen und den Wipes gesehen...

Aber hey, drölfzig-tausend DPS rocken


----------



## Gauloises24 (3. Dezember 2011)

Shalura schrieb:


> Back to Topich: wo waren in der ganzen letzten Zeit die ganzen Schadenskanonen? Ewig zieht man 370er DD´s durch die Zul-Inis, lacht über so Megazahlen wie 6,5k DPS und kaum sind die neuen Inzen da, legen die Leute los und hauen 20k+ raus.Gut, nicht jeder, aber viele.



Das kommt daher, dass sich momentan auch die ganzen Raider anmelden - das wird in in wenigen Wochen nicht mehr so sein. 
Dazu kommt der 15% DMG/Ausdauer/Heal Buff, der wirklich ziemlich imba ist.


----------



## Cantharion (3. Dezember 2011)

Heute mal wieder paar krasse runs erlebt:
Endzeit: Smite priest der nach ca 60% Bosshp oom war, bei einem FL-herotank.
Schami der ausschließlich Welle der Heilung und Kettenheilung nutzt. (Ich hatte ca 355gear also mehr als genug für die lowini) 
DK der es in ner Hero nicht schafft über 5k dps zu kommen (frisch 85). Wenn man sich minimal mit seiner Klasse beschäftigt sollte man es locker hinbekommen mit 'nem 85er seine 8k zu fahren. (Das ist wohl keine unmenschliche Forderung mit dem 15% Buff.


----------



## Russelkurt (5. Dezember 2011)

Mein Hunter hat gammeliges Gear (im Vergleich) und ne Skillung zum Mäuse melken und macht trotzdem seine 24k in den neuen 5er heros. Bin grad dabei den aufzurüsten.

Aber mal zu was anderem: Gestern waren meine Gildengruppe und ich im Raidbrowser unterwegs... Das war ein Zirkus, man man man... Unser "Drillinstructor" (Raidleiter) erklärt jeden Boss für uns, wir folgen den Anweisungen und außer den üblichen Anfangsfehlern, die auftreten können, wenn man nur nach ner Erklärung bei nem vollkommen unbekannten Boss spielt, hat keiner von uns rumgegimpt. Anders bei den 14 Randoms... *Kopf vs. Tisch* Der Palaheal flamed von der ersten Sekunde an rum, die Tanks sind bei jedem Boss neue, die DD tauschen auch pro Boss komplett aus (außer unsere Gildengruppe meine ich) und nachher waren außer dem Flamepala und uns alle neu. So einen Zirkus hab ich seit der Einführung des Dungeonbrowsers nicht mehr erlebt -.-' Immerhin: Das Handschuhtoken hab ich bekommen... das wollte ich dem Flamepala NICHT überlassen!


----------



## Doofkatze (5. Dezember 2011)

War nun sowohl im Raidfinder als auch gestern dann in zahllosen Neu-Instanzen unterwegs.

Der Raidfinder. Ganz ehrlich? Ich finds absolut spaßig. Die neuen Bossmechaniken gefallen mir. Gerade der dritte Boss mit Manaleere. Als Hexer lache ich mich da immer tot und mache ganz bequem weiter :-)
Woran man sich eben gewöhnen muss, was viele ja immer noch nicht einsehen: Unter den 17 DDs z. B. sind immer einige Leute dabei, die eben nur wenig Schaden machen. Die muss man auch nicht kicken, die oberen 5% machen das locker wett. Ich hatte wirklich Spaß daran, mich im höheren Sektor endlich mal mit anderen DDs zu messen. Hat den Ergeiz in mir wieder erweckt. Der Kampf um Platz 1 im Schaden war wirklich toll. In jedem Kampf lagen in den ersten Sekunden die Magier mit rund 40k vorne, während sich 3 Hexer (unter anderem ich) sich erst wieder einkämpfen mussten und bei guten Morgen (10k DPS) anfingen und langsam gen 30k DPS stiegen. Mitten drin dann immer ein DK-Block mit 4-5 Frosties/Unholies, die immer zusammen zu finden waren.
In der Lootverteilung habe ich einen dummen Fehler gemacht. 1 x pro Woche Loot? Jup...1 x pro Woche Loot sehen. Und 1 mittelmäßigen Drop ablehnen. Den hätte ich mitnehmen solln.

Unsere Neu-Instanzen begannen supoptimal. Samstag Abend kam ich zurück, wollte noch 1-2 Instanzen laufen, die anderen sind schon den ganzen Tag unterwegs gewesen. Und jedes Mal kam Tyrande (Smaragddrachenschrein). Ich kannte den Boss ja nicht, mir wurde folgendes erklärt: Alle stellen sich auf den Stein in der Mitte, Sternenstaub muss unterbrochen werden.
Problem an der Taktik? Jede Mondlanze fetzte durch die gesamte Gruppe und Sternenstaub als Hexer zu unterbrechen, gerade auf Destro...ist nunja...schwierig.
Nach je 3 Versuchen mit verschiedenen Tanks hatte sich die Stimmung so hochgezogen, das wir die Gruppe verlassen haben, weil die blöden Tanks zu doof sind zu unterbrechen. Hinzu kam unser suboptimales Setup mit Priestern + Magiern, also keinem Melee mit kurzem CD.
Nachdem der erste Anteil der Spieler dann offline war, ging ich ein weiteres Mal rein, blieb mal draußen stehen...oh...kein Schaden...

Danach gings wie oben angesprochen in den Raidfinder.

Gestern Morgen dann von 10 - 19 Uhr, zwischendurch ne Mittagspause und fast nach jeder Instanz einige Wartezeit zwecks umschmieden, verzaubern und sockeln liefen dann rund 10 Instanzen.
Auch wenn einiges immer wieder schief ging, da ich erstmals als Tank dort war und die Mechaniken in der Nähe noch nicht kannte, so z. B. beim Trash vor Baine bei jeder Gruppe verreckt bin, weil ich die Mechaniken nicht erkannte (hatte fast schon was humoristisches, wenn man nach jeder Gruppe aufgehoben werden muss), so lief es doch auch mit Wipes relativ gut. 
Man merkte einfach, das man die Wipes besser verkraften konnte als zu Zul-Instanz-Zeiten, da man 1. eh noch nicht alles so gut kennt und 2. die Wipes auf kleine Fehler zurückzuführen waren und nicht auf fehlendes Equipment oder Verständnis.

Running Gags: 
Der Drop der Wurfwaffe in Endzeit (jede Instanz 1-2 Mal) und die Verteilung davon "wer will nochmal, wer hat noch nicht". Die Droprate ist einfach abartig hoch. Hab alleine jetzt noch 3 Stück davon.
Königin Azsharas Wortlaut "seid ihr gekommen um mich zu feiern?" - "NÖ, um dich zu töten"  bzw. "also eigentlich wollten wir dich nur umbringen"
Malfurions völlig versaute Synchronisation mit absolut beschissener Betonung. "wir können hier nicht BLEIBEN" (was sollen wir denn sonst tun? pokern? schlafen?)


----------



## Russelkurt (5. Dezember 2011)

Das mit dem Kampf um Platz 1 im DMG-Meter gabs bei unserem Run im Raidbrowser auch. Den hab ich dann auf Platz 4 im Gesamtdps und Platz 1 bei <Bossname einsetzen> (der eine in der Höhle mit den Tentakeln), weil jemand die Taktik so erklärt hat: "Ihr zimmert jetzt alles durch, was ihr habt. NUR AUF DEN BOSS!!!111 Alle CD's, alle Tränke, alle Booster, Schmuckstücke. ALLES, ALLES, ALLES!!!!!!!!111" Ich nahm ihn beim Wort und kam auf 43k DPS gesamt bei dem Boss. Aber trotzdem war es ein einziges Gegimpe in der Gruppe. ^^


----------



## Fremder123 (5. Dezember 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Auch wenn einiges immer wieder schief ging, da ich erstmals als Tank dort war und die Mechaniken in der Nähe noch nicht kannte, so z. B. beim Trash vor Baine bei jeder Gruppe verreckt bin


Warum machst Du Dir da solchen Stress? Die Gruppen vor Baine kann man komplett umgehen. Einfach aufpassen dass die Pat weit weg ist dann mittig zwischen den Gruppen durchlaufen. Selbst probiert am Wochenende, klappt prima.



Doofkatze schrieb:


> Running Gags:
> Der Drop der Wurfwaffe in Endzeit (jede Instanz 1-2 Mal) und die Verteilung davon "wer will nochmal, wer hat noch nicht". Die Droprate ist einfach abartig hoch. Hab alleine jetzt noch 3 Stück davon.


Running Gag trifft es ganz gut, das scheint in WoW so üblich zu sein. Solcher Mist, den kaum jemand braucht, droppt irgendwie immer am häufigsten. Meine Gilde hat gestern Todesschwinge umgehauen (war leider nicht dabei) und was gabs? Ein 1H-Schwert mit Stärke und einen 1H-Dolch mit Agi... Wahnsinnsbeute und beides wurde entzaubert. Ganz großes Kino.


----------



## Fremder123 (5. Dezember 2011)

So, dank des Raidfinders kann man ja diesen Thread nun auch um Random-Raidgruppen-Geschichten erweitern.^^ Hier die Erlebnisse vom Wochenende:

Char 1 (Feral):
Mit einigen aus dem Stammraid wollten wir uns nach dem "normalen" Schwierigkeitsgrad den Raidfinder mal zu Gemüte führen. Also rein und los. War ein Heidenspaß, nix beachtet und einfach rausgerotzt was ging. Bei Kriegsherr Zon'ozz hats mein Schmusekätzchen dann sogar auf Platz 1 geschafft, trotz Ruckelorgie und 3 FPS.^^ Insgesamt ein spaßiges Erlebnis, schon mal generell Daumen hoch. War eine gute Idee von Blizzard.

Char 2 (Heilpala):
Dasselbe wie beim Feral. Gute Gruppe, dran drauf drüber.

Char 3 (Jäger):
Jetzt wirds erst interessant. Mein kleiner Gammeljäger wollte den RF auch mal von innen sehen und erfüllte grad so die 372er-Anforderung. Ich geriet in die schlimmste Gruppe die ich je erlebt hab. Nicht spielerisch, nein, es waren im Gegenteil Spitzenspieler dabei. Und genau das war das Problem. Eine Gilde von Kel Thuzad, die genauso heißt und auch geschrieben wird wie der Feuervogel aus der Asche, machte ca. ein Drittel des Raids aus. Allesamt Feuerfürsten, allesamt mit Schaden und Heilung aus der Hölle... dort kam allerdings auch ihr menschlicher Charakter her. So einen Haufen Primaten hab ich noch nie in einem Raid gesehen, so arrogant, großkotzig und einfach nur Vollspasten, kann man nicht anders sagen. Irgendwas muss da im Elternhaus gewaltig schief laufen oder die anderen Heimkinder verprügeln sie ständig, ich weiß es nicht. Sorry für die Wortwahl, aber anders ist es kaum zu erklären wie man sich in einem PC-Spiel so benehmen und profilieren kann, das müssen wahrhaft arme Würstchen sein. Etliche Tickets wurden vom vernünftigen Rest wegen deren Verhalten verfasst. Ständig gingen auch Kickvotes auf, wahrscheinlich gegen Leute die zu wenig Schaden machten deren Meinung nach. Gott sei Dank spielten die anderen nicht mit und keiner wurde gekickt. Allerdings gingen manche freiwillig (ist ja gängige Praxis wenn dies und jenes nicht droppt) und diese Subjekte weigerten sich, neu anzumelden und aufzufüllen. Klar, weniger Leute = mehr Chance auf Beute. Trotzdem nicht in Ordnung.

Meinen Hunter hingegen hats gefreut, er wurde von diesen Primitivlingen da ruckzuck durchgeschleift. Hatte also wenigstens ein was Gutes, auch wenn ich gern auf diese Begegnung verzichtet hätte.

Char 4 (Heilschamane):
Nachdem mein Schami gesehen hat dass der Gammelhunter im RF war, meldete auch er Bedarf und auch er kann grad so rein. Also angemeldet und als Heiler reingekommen, 2 Bosse lagen schon. Und es war das ganze Gegenteil vom Erlebnis mit dem Jäger. Wir sind 3mal (!) am Boss mit den Blubbs gewiped, weil einfach zu wenig Schaden auf eben diese kam und mehrfach (!) 3 Blubbs den Boss erreichten, was in einem Fähigkeiten-Inferno seinerseits ausartete. Noch dazu im 25er, man kann vorstellen was da auf dem Bildschirm los war. Ein Kompliment an meinen Rechner, dass er das verkraftet hat. Bis dahin wusste ich gar nicht dass wipen im Raidfinder möglich ist, aber man lernt nie aus. <.< Als sich dann mal alle am Riemen rissen klappte es auch und selbst meine Schamine mit ihrem Lowequip konnte zeigen, dass Heilschamanen sehr wohl mit den anderen Klassen mithalten können. War zwar knochentrocken zwischendurch (auch abseits der Manaleere^^), aber war trotzdem stolz auf meine kleine Zwergin.

Alles in allem eine erste Bilanz: Der Raidfinder entpuppt sich zumindest bei den ersten 4 Bossen als sehr guter Einfall, es macht einfach Spaß auch mal mit Twinks die sonst keinen Raid sehen würden, da durchzurauschen. Bin gespannt wie es nächste Woche wird, da ja der Schwierigkeitsgrad bei den nächsten Bossen im Normalmode doch gut ansteigt. Ob dann komplette Phasen für den RF entfernt werden? Wie gesagt, bin gespannt.

Und darüberhinaus dürfte der RF dafür sorgen, dass dieser Thread noch lange Bestand hat.^^


----------



## Doofkatze (5. Dezember 2011)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Char 4 (Heilschamane):
> Nachdem mein Schami gesehen hat dass der Gammelhunter im RF war, meldete auch er Bedarf und auch er kann grad so rein. Also angemeldet und als Heiler reingekommen, 2 Bosse lagen schon. Und es war das ganze Gegenteil vom Erlebnis mit dem Jäger. Wir sind 3mal (!) am Boss mit den Blubbs gewiped, weil einfach zu wenig Schaden auf eben diese kam und mehrfach (!) 3 Blubbs den Boss erreichten, was in einem Fähigkeiten-Inferno seinerseits ausartete. Noch dazu im 25er, man kann vorstellen was da auf dem Bildschirm los war. Ein Kompliment an meinen Rechner, dass er das verkraftet hat. Bis dahin wusste ich gar nicht dass wipen im Raidfinder möglich ist, aber man lernt nie aus. <.< Als sich dann mal alle am Riemen rissen klappte es auch und selbst meine Schamine mit ihrem Lowequip konnte zeigen, dass Heilschamanen sehr wohl mit den anderen Klassen mithalten können. War zwar knochentrocken zwischendurch (auch abseits der Manaleere^^), aber war trotzdem stolz auf meine kleine Zwergin.
> 
> Alles in allem eine erste Bilanz: Der Raidfinder entpuppt sich zumindest bei den ersten 4 Bossen als sehr guter Einfall, es macht einfach Spaß auch mal mit Twinks die sonst keinen Raid sehen würden, da durchzurauschen. Bin gespannt wie es nächste Woche wird, da ja der Schwierigkeitsgrad bei den nächsten Bossen im Normalmode doch gut ansteigt. Ob dann komplette Phasen für den RF entfernt werden? Wie gesagt, bin gespannt.
> ...



Kurze Frage, ich weiß es wirklich nicht besser. Man tötet doch immer nur einen Blub, bei uns ist dieser grundsätzlich kurz vor dem Boss noch knapp umgekippt. Oo
Im Raidfinder bin ich allein im ersten Durchlaufen 5-6 mal gestorben. Wipefrei ist da weit entfernt.


----------



## Stevesteel (5. Dezember 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Kurze Frage, ich weiß es wirklich nicht besser. Man tötet doch immer nur einen Blub, bei uns ist dieser grundsätzlich kurz vor dem Boss noch knapp umgekippt. Oo
> Im Raidfinder bin ich allein im ersten Durchlaufen 5-6 mal gestorben. Wipefrei ist da weit entfernt.



Ja, es kann immer nur ein Blub getötet werden, alle anderen kommen durch und geben dem Boss dann halt dementsprechende Extrafähigkeiten.


----------



## Fremder123 (5. Dezember 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Kurze Frage, ich weiß es wirklich nicht besser. Man tötet doch immer nur einen Blub, bei uns ist dieser grundsätzlich kurz vor dem Boss noch knapp umgekippt. Oo


Es gibt 3 Blubbs mit massig Lebenspunkten, einer davon wird getötet. Die anderen beiden kriechen in den Boss und er bekommt deren Buffs mit mehr Flächenschaden etcetera pp, die dann die Heiler ausbaden müssen (wie fast immer). Im erwähnten Run mit dem Schami sind aber alle 3 durchgekommen und das wird dann schon mal recht übel. Ist zwar auch passiert als ich mit einem anderen Char war, aber da waren weit bessere Leute, die das auch mal kompensieren konnten. Grundsätzlich sollte aber dringend der Blubb mit der jeweils höchsten Priorität getötet werden.


----------



## Stevesteel (5. Dezember 2011)

Gestern über DF mit verschiedenen Chars in den 3 neuen Instanzen gewesen.
Lustig war beim Echo von Jaina, der einzige Tote war ein DK, der dann im /p Loot! schrieb und im selben Moment aus der Gruppe ging. 
Ansonsten alle Runs recht unspektakulär.
Man merkt aber schon noch, daß viele Spieler die Instanzen nicht kennen, denn wie kann es sonst passieren daß:

Bei Jaina niemand sich auf die Bombe wirft oder der Tank als einziger unterbrechen darf.
Bei Baine einige das Totem dirkt neben sich zu stehen haben, aber trotzdem der durchs Totem gekickte Spieler dieses werfen muss.
Bei Sylvanas nicht alle auf den Ghul kloppen.
Bei Peroth'arn einige nur rumstehen (auch in der Augenphase) und somit dem Heiler das Heilen wirklich schwer machen
Bei Azshara es immer wieder DD schaffen, nicht auf die Hand (Marionette) einzudreschen. 
Bei Mannoroth bei der "Gabe von Sargeras", es immer wieder Fernkämpfer schaffen, weit weg zu stehen und so das Kampfende hinauszögern.
Bei Arcurion niemand Schaden auf das Eisgrab macht.
Bei Benedictus viele in der Welle stehenbleiben ^^

Aber nur nichts sagen, werden die anderen Spieler schon ausbügeln...
Nuja, in einigen Wochen wirds da schon sicher besser aussehen.
 Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## Littletall (5. Dezember 2011)

Gestern sind mein Freund und ich in den Raidfinder gegangen. Erreichen beide gerade so das Itemcap (ich hab wohl schon oft erwähnt, dass wir nur aushilfsweise im Raid unterwegs sind).

Die erste Gruppe schickte uns vor Yorsaij (oder wie man den schreibt) und wir mussten noch auf einige Spieler warten. Dann gings los und es gab einen Wipe. 10 Spieler weg. Aufgefüllt und noch ein Versuch. Wieder Wipe. 15 Spieler weg. Puh, das hat mich in dem Moment so genervt, dass wir ebenfalls gegangen sind und einen neuen Versuch gestartet haben.

Die nächste Gruppe war dann schnell voll und stand vor Boss 2. Die Taktik wurde unter den Tisch fallengelassen, nachdem ein DD erklärte, dass man nur draufrotzen soll. Naja, einer der Spieler hat die Kugel übernommen und der Boss lag problemlos.

Genauso Boss 3 und dann auch Boss 4. Für Dienstag hab ich mir schon vorgenommen, ne neu angefangene Gruppe für Boss 1 zu finden (hat mein Freund gleich gemacht und 10 Raids ablehnen müssen, bis er endlich mal einen vor Boss 1 erwischt hat).

Leider hat keiner von uns Loot bekommen. Bei 25 Spielern sind die Chancen doch halt sehr gering.


----------



## sensêij1988 (5. Dezember 2011)

im RF ist es beinahe schon wie im DF entweder man bekommt ne Top truppe oder man wipt sich durch

Hab beides Hinter mit schnellster run mit meinem DK 45 Min


----------



## oww (5. Dezember 2011)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> Bei Jaina niemand sich auf die Bombe wirft oder der Tank als einziger unterbrechen darf.



he he, ja, wir haben ziemlich lange gebraucht, bis wir das rausgefunden haben. Am Anfang sind wir immer alle von der Bombe soweit weg wie möglich und dann - kabumm!!! Das passiert zweimal und - wipe. Na ja, irgendwann haben wir's dann geblickt. 

Ansonsten am Samstag die neuen Inis rauf und runter gemacht und es hat alles eigentlich gut funktioniert. Kommunikation stimmt auch wieder und kein Geflame wegen zu wenig Schaden. Und Loot gab es en masse für meinen Jäger...


----------



## Mheran rur Khroth (5. Dezember 2011)

oww schrieb:


> he he, ja, wir haben ziemlich lange gebraucht, bis wir das rausgefunden haben. Am Anfang sind wir immer alle von der Bombe soweit weg wie möglich und dann - kabumm!!! Das passiert zweimal und - wipe. Na ja, irgendwann haben wir's dann geblickt.
> 
> Ansonsten am Samstag die neuen Inis rauf und runter gemacht und es hat alles eigentlich gut funktioniert. Kommunikation stimmt auch wieder und kein Geflame wegen zu wenig Schaden. Und Loot gab es en masse für meinen Jäger...



Ha,
ich habe gelesen, das ein Spieler die Bombe anfassen muss (Guide bei buffec ^^ , allerdings mit dem Hinweis auf Beta-Server). Die ersten zwei Tage hat es auch geklappt. Gestern aber nicht. 2x versagt. Ich habe wie doof versucht mit Klicken auf den wachsenden Glutball eine Reaktion des selben hervorzurufen. Es gab nur die grosse Detonation am Ende mit Folge-Wipe. Ein anderer Spieler hat dann aber gesagt, das man durchlaufen mus. Und so ging es dann auch. Einmal kurz vor und zurück im Glutball und schon ist der mit minimalschaden für den Spieler ausgetreten.

PS:
Ich finde, die Hand bei Aszhara ist oft sehr schlecht zu erkennen. Da lobe ich mir doch den Adler in der Zul-Ini.^^


----------



## myadictivo (5. Dezember 2011)

ach ich find das raidtool echt spassig. war jetzt mit 3 chars durch und wirklich krasse ausfälle gabs nie. schwierigkeitsgrad ist angenehm, auch wenn man mal dreck frisst.
highlight war eben nur ne nette eule die sich nach nem wipe beim 2ten boss direkt dahinsetzt wo er respawnt und das reggen anfängt.
*zack-bumm* direkt nochmal dreck fressen 

aber finds okay. für die 3 chars hab ich auch schon 5 setteile rausgezogen sowie andren nützlichen krempel.

wußte auch garnicht, dass das tool erst ab 371 frei ist. mit 2 chars bin ich wohl nur reingekommen, weil pvp equip im inv. beim dritten mußt ich eben noch schnell die 3 neuen inzen machen. die sind ja wohl auch irgendwie nen witz. da fand ich die zul inzen als ichs erste mal gesehn hab anspruchsvoller. egal, war freeloot und durch die ganzen questbelohnungen und drops war ich ruck zuck raid fertig.

4 stunden und vom gammel "twink" mit nichtmal komplett zul equip zum >370 euiped mit 2 t13 teilen..mein casual herz freut sich


----------



## Tomratz (6. Dezember 2011)

myadictivo schrieb:


> wußte auch garnicht, dass das tool erst ab 371 frei ist.



Ist sogar erst ab 372, ich musste gestern tatsächlich noch son doofen Ring für Gerechtigkeitspunkte mit einpacken, damit ich mit dem Magetwink in den Raidfinder durfte.

Mein Main, eine Disziprieterin hat seit Samstag das Punktecap voll und die vier RF-Bosse hatte sie auch schon, so dass ich danach dann den Magetwink ausgepackt hab und ihn fertig für den Raidfinder machen wollte.

Blöderweise hat sich über Loot in den 3 Dungeons nichts ergeben, so dass ich dann zu dem o.a. Trick gegriffen hab, wollte den DD auf jeden Fall noch vor dem ID-Reset mal in den RF-Inis gehabt haben, doch dazu nachher mehr.

Mir ist auch aufgefallen, dass die DpS in den neuen Inis teilweise in astronomische Höhen schnellen, beim Brunnen war ich mit 36k zwischendurch sogar mal nur dritter, sonst hab ich mich meistens mit nem anderen um Platz 1 gehauen. Allerdings sind die Zahlen selbst innerhalb einer Ini oft völlig unterschiedlich, das hat bei mir zwischen 15 k und über 40 k geschwankt.

Praktisch war dann Gestern der letzte Gang in die Drachenseeleinis, da waren wir zu dritt aus der Gilde unterwegs und haben uns in TS prima absprechen können. Unser Tank hat das erste Mal im Brunnen getankt, hatte in den letzten Tagen wenig Zeit. Von daher wars ihm sehr recht, dass wir beide als DD mitgegangen sind, konnte schon keiner auf die Idee kommen, ihn bei einem Fail rauszukicken. Da unser anderer DD ziemlich viel Erfahrung in den neuen Inis hat, wurden die einzelnen Schritte zwischendurch prima in TS für unseren Tank erklärt und die Ini lief richtig schön rund durch.

Danach dann in den Raidfinder geschmuggelt, es ging tatsächlich mit dem ersten Boss los. Täusch ich mich, oder ist der im Raidfinder tatsächlich Freeloot?. Bei uns lag er jedenfalls ohne Verluste im first try, für mich gabs leider keinen Loot. Den hab ich übrigens bei allen vier Bossen nicht bekommen, hab wohl doch einen Schattenaccount  

Als zweiten nahmen wir uns dann den Kugelboss zur Brust, wo es richtig eng wurde, wir waren sogar in der Enragephase, wobei ich von Enrage so eigentlich nix gemerkt hab. Er lag mit Mühe und Not und einigen Toten im first.

Danach dann der mit den Blubbs. Hier gabs einen Wipe, irgendwie klappte das am Anfang nicht so recht mit den Blubbs und den Adds. Nach einer kurzen Erklärung durch einen der Tanks lief es dann wie am Schnürchen.

Also flogen wir hoch auf die Plattform, wo der Tank sicherheitshalber noch vor dem ersten Pull eine Bosserklärung abgab, was dazu führte, dass auch diese Dame im first Try, mit geringen Ausfällen, gelegen hat.

Was mir stark aufgefallen ist, ist der ständige Wechsel bei den DD, ich glaube, bei den Heilern hatten wir keinen Wechsel, die Tanks waren auf jeden Fall von Anfang bis Ende dabei.

Es geht leider auch schon teilweise wieder der Flamewar los, so meinte ein DD, er müsse den Tank anmachen weil er seines Erachtens nicht richtig tankt. Darauf kam vom Tank ganz lapidar, er solle doch mal seine Aufgabe wahrnehmen und Schaden machen. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt lag der DD noch hinter meinem Gammeltwink auf Platz 11 oder so. Danach hat er sich dann angestrengt und war plötzlich auf Platz 5.

Insgesamt ist das Raidfindertool ganz lustig, allerdings waren wir innerhalb einer Stunde durch und ein zweites Mal muss ich mir das nicht innerhalb einer ID antun, gibts doch auch nur einmal die Woche Loot.

Fazit: Raidfindertool zum ersten beschnuppern der Bosse ganz lustig, Punktecap dadurch und durch paar Inibesuche halt recht schnell erreicht.


----------



## Terrascream (6. Dezember 2011)

Ich muss sagen, seit dem neuen Inis passiert nichts bzw sehr sehr sehr wenig skuriles mehr...
Außer wenn man jetzt in die Zul Inis geht, das ist aber Selbstmord oder man will Reppkosten farmen.
Wieso? Blau/Grüne equippte Tanks und Heiler sind nicht das wahre =)


----------



## J_0_T (6. Dezember 2011)

Gestern ein paar unschöne dinge erlebt aber naja... hier ma was gestern so pasiert is: 

Gestern ma aus jux den Raidfinder angeworfen und bin auch bei einer frischen grp gelandet und habe noir ma hoffnung gemacht etwas nützliches abzustauben. Was auch der fall war aber zwei events davor fand ich extrem grottig. 

Als mir der Gutschein für den kopf ins inventar flow musste ich mir von einem Dk anhören... warum ein gammel magier seinen kopfgutschein hätte... okay... habe das ma ignoriert und bin mal weiter. Genial war nur das der betreffende DK beim ersten Boss nach der ersten hälfte tod war und beim zweiten boss eigendlich auch instant umfiel nach dem ersten aoe. Zuviel zu wer gammelig sein sollte... der Gammelmage (ich) überlebte beide kämpfe und erhielt beim zweiten boss auch noch den gutschein für die hände. Dann gings los.... der betreffende Dk machte wieder stunk und einer seiner kumpels stieg ein. Meinten ich solle mich verpissen und etliches. Auch das es votes gäbe aber niemand drauf reagierte ^^

Am ende ging ich freiwillig. Hatte den einen erfolg für die 4 bosse und wollte mir das gejammere der futterneider nicht mehr antun. Mit den worten das Ihre verhalten Grottig is ging ich. 



Danach Brunnen.
Lief bis auf Tyrande wo wir lange erklären mussten nach 3 wipes ganz ok ^^ Dieser lauf war zwar auch stress aber im vergleich zu den 2 kleinen kinder aus dem rnd raid immer noch angenehmer XD


----------



## myadictivo (6. Dezember 2011)

Tomratz schrieb:


> Ist sogar erst ab 372



joa..oder so. trotzdem gings zumindest mit meiner eule und ele shami halt dank pvp teilen. schadensmäßig bin ich zwar ganz weit hinten mitgelaufen, aber naja..25 spieler verzeiht halt auch mehr als ne 5er ini.
werd mit den 2 jetzt aber noch die 3 inzen zumindest durchziehen für questitems. habs mit dem shadow gemerkt.

vor den neuen inis mit 3/4 zul und 346er hero items auch nur bei ~11/12kdps rumgekrebst und jetzt durch die massig 378er + 2 raidteile enorm geboostet.

edit : komisch grad königin azshara gekillt, aber die quest nicht als erledigt angezeigt..?! bekannter bug oder hab ich was versemmelt ?


----------



## Tiger-Mally (6. Dezember 2011)

myadictivo schrieb:


> joa..oder so. trotzdem gings zumindest mit meiner eule und ele shami halt dank pvp teilen. schadensmäßig bin ich zwar ganz weit hinten mitgelaufen, aber naja..25 spieler verzeiht halt auch mehr als ne 5er ini.
> werd mit den 2 jetzt aber noch die 3 inzen zumindest durchziehen für questitems. habs mit dem shadow gemerkt.
> 
> vor den neuen inis mit 3/4 zul und 346er hero items auch nur bei ~11/12kdps rumgekrebst und jetzt durch die massig 378er + 2 raidteile enorm geboostet.
> ...



Hi hoo, hatte ich auch, bis man mir sagte, dass man die quasi zweimmal killen muss, dann bekommst die Quest angezeigt ^^


Grüße Tiger


----------



## Shalura (6. Dezember 2011)

Grad was leider immer wieder auftretendes unschönes im Brunnen der Ewigkeit erlebt: Mannoroth hinterlässt den Tankhelm, ich freu mir schon n Keks in den Bauch, endlich meinen Ingiehelm ablegen zu können und was passiert? DD Krieger würfelt mit Bedarf und gewinnt. Die anderen 3 meinten, er solle doch bitte mir den Helm geben, weil er A als DD gelistet war und B ich einen mehr als guten Job gemacht habe. Er meinte auf äusserst unsanfte Art, es sei sein gutes Recht, mir den Helm vor der Nase wegzulooten. Er brauche ja schliesslich auch Tankzeug, damit er nicht wie ich Nap mit dem total veralteten Ingiehelm mich in ner 378er ini blamieren muss (dazu sei erwähnt, daß ichmit 45% overall dmg Recount anführte und er mit 12% das traurige Schlusslicht bildete, sagenhafte 9,8K mit 375 Eqschnitt). In jeder sich bietenden Gelegenheit bekam er unnötig Schaden, maulte rum, wenn ich Adds bei Mannoroth aus dem Feuer zog und war schlicht zu blöde, mal 3 Schritte zu laufen. Ticket spar ich mir, bringt ja leider eh nur Standardantwort von Blizz...
Im Anschluss Stunde des Zwielichts gewesen, lief alles problemlos, bis beim Endboss ein Casterdolch droppte. Der anwesende Mage freute sich, wurde jedoch von einer Eule (beide übrigens von meinem Server) überwürfelt. Jetzt sei erwähnt, dass der Mage einen 325er Stab hatte, die Eule jedoch 378er Waffe und Schildhand trug. Mein Versuch zu schlichten endete im Flamewar der Eule. Auch meine Anmerkung, daß der  Mage schliesslich mit seinem um ca. 20 Punkte niedrigeren ilvl gegenüber der Eule auf gleichem Schadensoutput lag und dass man ja auf dem gleichen Server beheimatet ist, brachte nix. Ok, nicht ganz, kurz darauf fragte mich der Gildenleiter der Eule, warum ich einen seiner "Top DPSler" so blöde anlaber. Erst wollt ich ihn auf igno setzen, schrieb nach einem Arsenalinspect der Eule jedoch: Weisst du, ich finds halt leicht unfair, wenn man mit Leuten vom eigenen Server in ner ini ist und ein Spieler,der nicht alles aus seinem Char herausholt jmd der mit weitaus schlechterem Eq unterwegs ist die Chance nimmt, sich zu verbessern. Ausserdem lache ich über deine Eule, denn als Caster die billige Heilerwaffenvz zu wählen und dann noch mit 26% Trefferwertung rumzulaufen, zeugt von nicht allzugrosser Spielkenntnis!
Es folgte eine Minute des Schweigens, ich dachte schon fast nicht mehr an die beiden, als mich ein wisper der Eule erreichte: Du sorry wegen der Ini vorhin, mein Gildenleiter hat mich grad langgemacht. Hast du noch den Namen von dem Mage, würd ihm gern den Dolch überreichen.
Da war ich ja mal platt! Da sich der Mage noch in meiner Gruppe befand (unterhielten uns noch etwas) sagte ich ihm Bescheid und er freute sich, endlich Eqschnitt von 372 rerreicht zu haben. Der Gildenmeister meinte dann auch noch, er müsse sich für seine Eule entschuldigen, was ich aber abgewunken hab und ihm nur nahelegte, demnächst nicht so hitzig zu reagieren, wenn er denn schon für seine member in die Bresche springen will.


Raidfinder hooray! Oder ähnlich könnte es lauten, wäre nicht der fade Beigeschmack einer für 25 Spieler ausgelegten Instanz aus dem Dungeonfinder. Die üblichen Verdächtigen: Leute ohne Plan, die permanent nach nem wipe gogo oder ogog schreien, obwohl man grad die Fehler bespricht; die selben grottigen 8k Skillkanonen, ebenso die 200k life-unbuffed-aber-klappen-nach-1 Schlag-zusammen-wie-ein-nasser-Sack-Tanks; die mit PVP Kram erleechten itemscore gammeligen,ungepflegten chars ohne jegliche juwelen oder vz;aber auch gute Spieler sind zu finden, bei 25 Leuten fallen die nur nicht so fix auf.
Grundsätzlich finde ich die Idee des RF gut, doch leider wird wieder einmal durch die Spielerschaft eine gut gedachte Intention seitens Blizzard dermassen verhackstückelt, dass leider leider leider schon jetzt bei uns auf dem Server kaum wer den RF freiwillig und gern nutzt, wenn er nicht mit der Gilde/Freunden da reingeht.

Die nächsten Tage werden wohl noch viele inibesuche beinhalten, also mal schauen, ob schon ab morgen die Stimmungen wieder kippen.

So long


----------



## Mindadar (7. Dezember 2011)

Kann man das ding eig auch umbennen in raid/dungeonbrowsergeschichten?


----------



## Mindadar (7. Dezember 2011)

Kann man das ding eig auch umbennen in raid/dungeonbrowsergeschichten?


----------



## Super PePe (7. Dezember 2011)

Stelle immer wieder fest, dass zu viele Guides lesen. Das ist soweit noch nicht bedenklich. Doch viele geben ihrem Spieltrieb nicht nach. Sie folgen stur einem Faden, auch wenn der gegen eine Wand geht. Dadurch können sie kaum auf Unvorhersehbares reagieren. Durch eben jene fehlende Liebe zur Neugier tun sie sich sehr schwer und darunter leidet ihre Virtuosität im Umgang mit ihren Chars und dem ihnen gestellten Spielinhalt. 
Also im Grunde alles beim Alten.


----------



## IcemanNo.1 (7. Dezember 2011)

Hi, also mein Fazit zu den 3 neuen Ini´s: Leichte, kurze, schön gemachte Ini´s mit Lore-Inhalt! Konnte schnell meine Twinks von ca. 350 auf über 370 und somit ready für Raidfinder bringen! Raidfinder ist halt wirklich Glück was du für ne Truppe erwischst, entweder ne schnelle Nummer oder ne Wipe geschichte bei den Blubbs^^!
Schwierigkeitsgrad aber vollkommen okay um mal reinzuschnuppern!

@Shalura: Ja das ist ärgerlich, wenn andere um ein Item mitwürfeln können, als was für eine Rolle sie in der Gruppe angemeldet sind! Das ging mir als DD auch so, das meine Trinkets und Waffen weggerollt werden von Tanks(kurz aufgeregt und wieder angemeldet oder mit Gilde gehen^^)! Aber da halt ich es wie Zarhym von Blizz, sollen sie doch mitwürfeln! Denn es regen sich doch die Leute auch auf, wenn man sich als Tank anmeldet und schlechtes Gear hat und Schaden frisst oder wenn man sonst tankt und mal als DD mitgeht und kein Schaden macht! In paar Tagen brauch da eh keiner meiner großartig Equip^^ Also lass den leuten ihren "Spaß" 

@Tomratz:
"Mir ist auch aufgefallen, dass die DpS in den neuen Inis teilweise in astronomische Höhen schnellen, beim Brunnen war ich mit 36k zwischendurch sogar mal nur dritter, sonst hab ich mich meistens mit nem anderen um Platz 1 gehauen. Allerdings sind die Zahlen selbst innerhalb einer Ini oft völlig unterschiedlich, das hat bei mir zwischen 15 k und über 40 k geschwankt."

-> Wenn ich micht nicht ganz täuschen sollte und du in deine Buffleiste schaust in der Ini, ist in der Zeit wo du mit Illidan unterwegs bist, hast du einen Buff der deinen Crit um 100% erhöht! Vllt erklärt das den Schadensunterschied 

LG Iceman


----------



## vortigaunt (7. Dezember 2011)

IcemanNo.1 schrieb:


> beim Brunnen war ich mit 36k zwischendurch sogar mal nur dritter, sonst hab ich mich meistens mit nem anderen um Platz 1 gehauen. Allerdings sind die Zahlen selbst innerhalb einer Ini oft völlig unterschiedlich, das hat bei mir zwischen 15 k und über 40 k geschwankt."
> 
> -> Wenn ich micht nicht ganz täuschen sollte und du in deine Buffleiste schaust in der Ini, ist in der Zeit wo du mit Illidan unterwegs bist, hast du einen Buff der deinen Crit um 100% erhöht! Vllt erklärt das den Schadensunterschied
> 
> LG Iceman



this und dazu +50% mehr Schaden^^


----------



## myadictivo (7. Dezember 2011)

Tiger-Mally schrieb:


> Hi hoo, hatte ich auch, bis man mir sagte, dass man die quasi zweimmal killen muss, dann bekommst die Quest angezeigt ^^
> 
> 
> Grüße Tiger



mmhhh..komisch. mit dem shadow hatte ich die quest beim ersten kill. aber bisher ists echt schwach für meinen shamie gelaufen. weder loot noch questbelohnungen. naja, dann klopp ich die alte heut nochmal um und hoffe


----------



## Schnatti (7. Dezember 2011)

Gestern ist mir etwas passiert was mich naja stutzig gemacht hat.

Ich war von den neuen Inis in der 2ten...da wo man Zum Elf wird. Vorm ersten Boss legt man doch die Kristalle bzw die Mobgruppen davor. Dort ist mir (Holypriest) der Tank gestorben. Er war ziemlich gut ausgestattet (ok bis auf Donnerzorn als Tankwaffe) und ich hab durchgehend Heilung auf ihn gespammt. Lt recount hatte ich 18k HPS. 
Möchte mich nicht über den Tank beschweren, möchte nur wissen ob und wenn ja...was ich falsch gemacht habe. Kommt da soviel dmg rein?


----------



## Terrascream (7. Dezember 2011)

Schnatti schrieb:


> Gestern ist mir etwas passiert was mich naja stutzig gemacht hat.
> 
> Ich war von den neuen Inis in der 2ten...da wo man Zum Elf wird. Vorm ersten Boss legt man doch die Kristalle bzw die Mobgruppen davor. Dort ist mir (Holypriest) der Tank gestorben. Er war ziemlich gut ausgestattet (ok bis auf Donnerzorn als Tankwaffe) und ich hab durchgehend Heilung auf ihn gespammt. Lt recount hatte ich 18k HPS.
> Möchte mich nicht über den Tank beschweren, möchte nur wissen ob und wenn ja...was ich falsch gemacht habe. Kommt da soviel dmg rein?


Bei den Mobgruppen oder dem Boss?
Ich denke mal das es nicht deine Schuld war, sondern das er einfach enorm viel gefressen hat. Das ist wie bei Endzeit der Trash beim letztem Boss, die Caster sind auch sehr brutal


Gestern hab ich mal wieder mein Tankpala rausgekramt...mit bescheidenem Ilvl (360) hab ich mich für die neuen Inis angemeldet, die ersten liefen ohne Probleme. 
Dann kam ich in eine Gruppe die nur aus Aegwynn-Leuten bestand ( Mein Server), da wurde es mir schon unheimlich. Und ohja! Die DDs hatten n Schnitt von 380+ und fuhren 8, 10 und 13k Dps.
Aufgrund mangelnder Dps schließlich Wipe am Boss, wie es auf meinem Server leider üblich ist ging das geflame los. Haben sich gegenseitig beschuldigt " Du Noobscrub machst kein Dmg blablablabla", nach % Minuten Zoff hab ich dann mal Recount gepostet... großer Fehler, nun haben sie mich alle angeflamt was ich mir denken würde, ich sei schließlich nur der Noobtank. 
Naja Boss lag dann nach dem Try und einer der DDs, ich glaub der Schurke wars hat mit seinen Dps angegeben die um die 19k waren...(er hat furcht/Rache...)
Dann waren wir bei Tyrandes Echo?(Heißt die so, also das mit dem Dunklen halt ^^)da muss man ja unterbrechen...also habe ich das brav gemacht mit Zurechtweisung. Aber des hat ja CD, keiner der anderen DDs hat gekickt =WIPE

Dann wurd ich angemault wieso ich nicht immer gekickt habe, als ich sagte das mein Kick CD hat, kam es die beste Antwort von unserem Imba Mage. "Looool du Gummitank lüg doch nicht, das hat kein Cd du NOOB"
"Ihr wurdet aus der Gruppe entfernt"

Gott Aegwynn wird immer schlimmer <.<


Danach war ich mit meinem Hunter in Brunnen der Ewigkeit um mal etwas zu entspannen
Falsch gedacht-.- Wieder eine 4/5 Aegwynn Gruppe. 
Der Tank ( krieger) war der Hammer...als erstes läuft er nicht durch die Smokebomb sondern direkt in die Mobs und wird natürlich isntant getötet von den Riesendämonen da. Wir waren da wo Ilidan einen unsichtbar macht, also noch beim Trash...
Krieger chargt rein, wirft mit schockwelle und Donnerknall um sich. Ich spamme Multishot (Bin Sv) und werfe meine Sprengfalle, RÖÖÖÖÖÖMS Aggro.
Whispert mich dann privat an was ich für ein Spasti wäre ihm die Aggro zu klauen. Daraufhin noch jede Menge blabla wieso ich Noob keine Irreführung gecastet habe. Habs mir noch 5 Minuten lang angehört und dann n kickvote gestartet. Anscheinend sah der Rest der Gruppe das wie ich und der Flametank wurde entfernt.
Danach noch bisssl privates beleidigen. Naja Ticket und gut ist, jetzt hat er ja mal bissal Zeit runterzukommen )


Ich zieh Idioten automatisch an, glaub ich.


----------



## Tomratz (7. Dezember 2011)

vortigaunt schrieb:


> this und dazu +50% mehr Schaden^^



Jo, habs inzwischen auch mal genauer angeschaut, liegt klar am Buff von Illidan, macht aber durchaus Laune  



Schnatti schrieb:


> Gestern ist mir etwas passiert was mich naja stutzig gemacht hat.
> 
> Ich war von den neuen Inis in der 2ten...da wo man Zum Elf wird. Vorm ersten Boss legt man doch die Kristalle bzw die Mobgruppen davor. Dort ist mir (Holypriest) der Tank gestorben. Er war ziemlich gut ausgestattet (ok bis auf Donnerzorn als Tankwaffe) und ich hab durchgehend Heilung auf ihn gespammt. Lt recount hatte ich 18k HPS.
> Möchte mich nicht über den Tank beschweren, möchte nur wissen ob und wenn ja...was ich falsch gemacht habe. Kommt da soviel dmg rein?




Ist das da, wo die Bomben spawnen?, wenn da niemand die Bomben auslöst (wodurch er weniger Schaden kassiert als in dem Fall wo die Bombe von alleine hochgeht), kommt ordentlich Schaden rüber, wenn dann noch der Tank gleichzeitig ordentlich eingeschenkt bekommt, kanns eng werden. Besonders ist das dann der Fall, wenn der Tank noch besonderen Wert auf HP und weniger auf Ausweichen legt.

Just my 2 Cents, obs stimmt weiss ich jetzt nicht genau.

BTT:

Gestern nur zwei Inis gemacht, RL war wichtiger.

Die erste war Endzeit, dabei hatte ich erstmals Baine als Boss, kannte den überhaupt nicht. Glücklicherweise war mein GM im TS und hat mir ein bissel was zu dem erzählen können, so konnte ich die Gruppe wunderbar am Leben halten. Dummerweise kam ich beim rauslaufen nach dem Bosskampf dem Trash zu nahe und wurde stumpf umgekloppt (Blödheit muss bestraft werden  ).

Der Rest der Ini verlief ohne aufreibende Zwischenfälle, beim Endboss gabs etwas Abstimmungsprobleme mit der Sanduhr.
Klicken sollte der Hexer der dabei war, ich selber hätte es zwar auch machen können, aber es ist schon einfacher, wenn mal ein DD einen Cast unterbricht als wenn der Heiler dann dummerweise evtl. den Tank sterben lässt. 

Einmal hab ich das Klicken übernommen weil der Hexer zu weit von der Uhr weg war (er hatte auch vorher noch nie das Klicken übernommen, entschuldigte sich sogar dafür). Letztlich hatten wir sogar noch einen Klick übrig.

Zweites mal angemeldet -> Instantinvite und Belohnungsbeutel  
Kann es sein, dass sich, aufgrund der doch etwas Heilintensiveren Inis, die Heiler etwas rarer machen?

Es kam Stunde des Zwielichts. Ich bin mir noch immer nicht so ganz sicher ob mir die besser gefällt oder der Brunnen, beide haben was.

Abgesehen davon, dass nach dem ersten Boss nur der Tank sofort in Richtung Ausgrabungsstätte geritten ist (die DD haben wohl den Weg nicht gekannt und sind dann mir hinterhergedackelt), gabs keine besonderen Vorkommnisse.

Beim Endboss wollte dann einer der DD den Erfolg machen (weiss jetzt nicht wie der heisst), witziger weise ist der dann recht schnell von uns gegangen (DD, die in Voidzones stehen bleiben haben bei mir niedrigere Prio als der Tank  ). Den Erfolg gabs nicht, macht mir aber nix aus, ich bin kein Erfolgsjäger.

Insgesamt ein netter, wenn auch kurzer WoW Abend, heute gehts auf jeden Fall mit der Heilerin in den Raidfinder, vielleicht hab ich ja mal Lootglück, Gestern gabs kein einziges für mich brauchbares Teil.


----------



## Schnatti (7. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bei soner Mobgruppe war das.


----------



## Bibbie (7. Dezember 2011)

Hm....hat keiner den Caster da unterbrochen? Ich weis im mom nicht wieviel Schaden da rausgeht, weil ich mit meiner Schurkin immer unterbreche


----------



## Bibbie (7. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin inzwischen auch ready für die neuen Inis und finde manche Spieler einfach grauenhaft da....

Beispiel Brunnen der Ewigkeit

Palatank und der Rest fällt mir nicht mehr ein.
Ich weise den Palaheal daraufhin, das er/sie noch die Reitaura anhat, bemerke aber nicht, das in der Zeit garkein Tank mehr da ist...auf einmal werd ich angepflaumt ich soll mich um meine Sachen kümmern usw...ich denke: ups, was hat DEN denn gebissen.
Ein anderer Spieler meinte dann auch  "Sry, aber mich stört es auch mit der Reitaura"...Da wird auch er angepflaumt mit dem Hinweis nun wird die Aura erst recht nicht geändert.
Na, so langsam brodelt es in mir und ich versuche einen Kickvote...Geht nicht, erst nach 11 Minuten. Gut dann Igno.
Nun merke ich allerdings, das er mich nicht heilt. Dank Gesundung usw überleb ich aber knapp. Der Boss liegt (keine Ahnung wie der heisst im mom) und droppt eine schöne Einhandaxt mit Beweg.
Ich klicke Bedarf
Der Pala auch....
Er gewinnt und verlässt die Gruppe.


----------



## Mindadar (7. Dezember 2011)

Sehs von der Positiven Seite, der ist weg !


----------



## Terrascream (7. Dezember 2011)

Bibbie schrieb:


> Ich bin inzwischen auch ready für die neuen Inis und finde manche Spieler einfach grauenhaft da....
> 
> Beispiel Brunnen der Ewigkeit
> 
> ...



Er ist Heiler, er steht natürlich genau wie der Tank über sämtlichen DD's und darf sich das deswegen erlauben =)


----------



## Mindadar (7. Dezember 2011)

Terrascream schrieb:


> Er ist Heiler, er steht natürlich genau wie der Tank über sämtlichen DD's und darf sich das deswegen erlauben =)


WAs erlaubst du dir da zu sagen? 

Ich spiele Hexer und wir stehen ÜBER den tanks! Pro ini warte ich nur ca 1 min bis ich ne grp finde!


----------



## Terrascream (7. Dezember 2011)

Mindadar schrieb:


> WAs erlaubst du dir da zu sagen?
> 
> Ich spiele Hexer und wir stehen ÜBER den tanks! Pro ini warte ich nur ca 1 min bis ich ne grp finde!


*Sarkasmus Schild hochhalt*


----------



## Bibbie (7. Dezember 2011)

Na, was will ein Pala mit Beweg? ich hatte selbst einen auf 85 (Tank und Heal Specc) und da war nix mit Beweg soweit ich mich erinnere


----------



## Mindadar (7. Dezember 2011)

Mit beweglichkeit krittet die heilung beim heiler, willenskraft wurd komplett entfernt


----------



## Cassiopheia (7. Dezember 2011)

Tomratz schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass sich, aufgrund der doch etwas Heilintensiveren Inis, die Heiler etwas rarer machen?



Find die neuen Inis nicht allzu heilintensiv. Habs mir auf jedenfall schlimmer vorgestellt. Aufgrund des recht niedrigen Itemlevels meines Priesters (354) hab ich laaaange gezögert ob ich mich anmelden sollte. Vorgestern dann das erste mal angemeldet (Beutel hatte gewunken..^^) und natürlich die erste Ini bekommen. Beim Baine Trash gabs dank Fehlpull einen Wipe und dann noch beim Endboss Trash, da der Tank den zweiten Caster nicht mittankte und ich dann iwann umgekippt bin (Heilaggro). Anschließend habe ich denke ich dann nen Wipe verursacht.. allerdings unabsichtlich. Mein Internet hatte sich spontan verabschiedet und dann bin ich auch schlafen gegangen^^

Am nächsten Tag dann nochmal probiert. Relativ locker durch Ini 1 & 2 gekommen. Danach allerdings nen riesen Fehler begangen und mich für ne normale Hero angemeldet und es kam Stonecore. Was solls, hab ich ja auch schon komplett blau equipped geheilt.. Es war grausam. Keiner hat den Earthcaller (der sich halt ins Ele verwandelt) gekickt und beide Melees + Tank sind permanent in den wirbelnden Mobs stehn geblieben. So schön, so gut... gestorben ist keiner bis die Trashgruppe lag. DK flamt mich aber an warum er net volle HP hat. Statt nun aber zu reggen oder wenigstens auf nen Heal zu warten ab in die nächste Gruppe. In der wurde zwar der Earthcaller mal gekickt, dafür durfte ich ein Mob tanken...^^ Dann noch 2x den Stun reinbekommen und danach den Tank wieder iwie auf ein anständiges Maß HP hochzubekommen versucht. Wieder keiner gestorben, aber Gruppe war relativ low und mein Mana auch (Tank war während meines Stuns auf 5-10% Hp gedroppt, musste ich recht manaintesiv gegenheilen damit er nicht umkippt). Trotzdem wurd sofort in Trashpack 3 reingerannt. In dem Moment hab ich beschlossen die Gruppe zu verlassen sobald wir ausm Kampf raus sind. Der Schurke ist dann noch gestorben. Hab ihm nachm Kampf aufgehoben und bin gegangen. Während des Rezzens konnte ich noch sehn wie der Tank zum Boss lief (sie hätten also auch da net mal kurz gewartet..^^) und der DK wieder am flamen war, warum er nicht volle HP hatte.. Danach fand ich Angeln irgendwie total entspannend und überhaupt nicht mehr langweilig 

Und dann noch eine LFR Geschichte von meinem Magier:
Angemeldet und 2/8 Invite bekommen.. Ja der Boss mit den Blobs kann echt lustig werden im LFR, das hatte ich schon mit meinem DK feststellen dürfen. Es waren 4 oder 5 Wipes und immer mehr Leute leavten. Als es dann irgendwann nur noch 5 waren, bin ich auch gegangen und hab neu angemeldet und tatsächlich ne frische ID bekommen. Der Raidleiter (ein Bärchen) hat es mMn genau richtig gemacht! Vor jedem Boss kurz, knapp, bestimmt und verständlich einmal auf die wichtigsten Skills der Bosse hingewiesen ohne dabei unhöflich zu wirken. Jeder hat akzeptiert was er gesagt hat.. so auch beim Blubb-Boss (Nr 3). Er hat ne Farbreihenfolge angesagt und alle haben sich dran gehalten. In der Gruppe vorher wurde dort 15 Mins drüber diskutiert weil jeder seine Killprio für das Beste hielt. Und obwohl nun im zweiten Raid einige der Leute (die sich an der Diskussion mitbeteiligt haben) wieder anwesend waren hat jeder es einfach angenommen! Und es lief alles locker und flockig runter obwohl die Raid-Dps ganz schön niedrig waren für das Itemlevel was man eigentlich braucht..^^ Auf jedenfall danke ich dem Bärchentank der den RL gestern gemacht hat und durch sein bestimmtes (und dabei freundliches) Auftreten den Raid gut durchgelotst hat!


----------



## Bibbie (7. Dezember 2011)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Mit beweglichkeit krittet die heilung beim heiler, willenskraft wurd komplett entfernt




Achsoo ...oki danke   


Ich möcht auch sonen Banner mit dem Char machen...wo gibbet sowas?


----------



## Mindadar (7. Dezember 2011)

http://www.best-signatures.com/ zb ^^


----------



## Bibbie (7. Dezember 2011)

Hmmm, da war ich schon durch Deinen Banner..irgendwie bin ich zu blond dafür


----------



## nomorezam (7. Dezember 2011)

Tomratz schrieb:


> Der Rest der Ini verlief ohne aufreibende Zwischenfälle, beim Endboss gabs etwas Abstimmungsprobleme mit der Sanduhr.
> Klicken sollte der Hexer der dabei war, ich selber hätte es zwar auch machen können, aber es ist schon einfacher, wenn mal ein DD einen Cast unterbricht als wenn der Heiler dann dummerweise evtl. den Tank sterben lässt.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vampirdevil (7. Dezember 2011)

moin moin,

lese hier gerne immer über die Geschichten hier und wollte jetz auch mal meinen senf dazu tun .

Die neuen inis sind schon scön weil man kommt schnell durch auch wenn man mal ne schlechte gruppe hat ,dauerst net den ganzen abend ;-) .

Gestern mit mein palaheal und die letzte ini von den neuen ploppt auf ich okay wirt chillig, ne falsch gedacht is nen palatank(mag diese tanks irgend wie net weil immer schlechte erfahrung) dabei und
 was der schon bei der ersten gruppe gezuckt hat war net feierlich ich mir gedacht okay seine 225k live sind net so hoch(mein dktank auch auf das live kommt mit rein mastery sokel und mein bär auf 215k live und der hat auch kein ausdauer sokel
,is halt rnd dabekommt man viel live) schaue hin mir so nebei an und dabekomme ich so nen kopf auf tisch anfall.
Der type hat voll viele ausdauer steine und der hammer is stärke ausdauer steine drin in seinen 359 sachen und die geilen ausdauer humpenschmuckstücke ich mir so gedacht warum immer ich, vorallem bekomme ich immer
die scheiß palatanks bei bären und krieger oder Dk bekomme ich nie so voll horsts .
Naja augen zu und duch dachte ich mir , dann der hammer erst boss down und er mein warum ich null mana habe, ich nur weil du tankst fand er net so wichtig macht mich voll an das er ein besserer palaheal abgibt und ich 
so mag sein aber tanken is net dein ding weil sockel und vz voll fürn arsch is ,dann wars lange still aufeinmal war er wech und die dd´s meinten wir warten lieber auf nen neuen tank als einer der nen heal kicken wollte weil er scheiße gesokelt ist,
voll sozial von den dd´s (jeder von uns war auf nen anderen server) hut ab.
Dk tank kamm und ich bin fast eingeschlafen dann beim heilen schöner abschluß für die ini.

ps: satzbau und GROß-und klein-, recht-schreibung is net gekauft worden ;-)


----------



## Stevesteel (7. Dezember 2011)

War gestern mit meiner Paladeuse (ILvl371 im Brunnen der Ewigkeit.
Gruppenzusammenstellung
Palatank, Heildruide, Schurke, Jäger und Hexenmeister
Trash lief gut.
Dann zu Peroth'arn.
Hier kamen dann ab P2 die Augen, alles klar, alle rennen weg...Moment mal, nicht alle, der Druide bleibt stehen, zack hat ihn eins der Augen gefunden.
Gestunt und Peroth'arn mit mehr Angriffsgeschwindigkeit, fiel er auch instant um.
So, ok, nächster Versuch, den Druiden gebeten, doch hinter eine der Säulen zu gehen und wenn Augen auf ihn zukommen, wegzulaufen.
Nuja, das mit dem hinter Säulen stehen hat er verstanden, das mit dem weglaufen nicht so, zack, Wipe.
Wollte gerade vorschlagen, daß ich mich finden lasse, schrieb dann aber schon einer der DD im Chat, ich einverstanden, dann liefs recht gut.
Der Rest war relativ unspektakulär, ausser dass nach einen Wipe an Azshara uns der Schurke mitten im Kampf verließ und ich dann auch nachdem ein weiterer
DD gegangen war die Lust verloren hatte.

Danach war ich mit meinem DK, der noch nicht so gut ausgerüstet ist (ILvl366) ebenfalls in derselben Instanz, ohne besondere Vorkommnisse fix durch, so kann es auch gehen.


----------



## Stevesteel (7. Dezember 2011)

vampirdevil schrieb:


> ps: satzbau und GROß-und klein-, recht-schreibung is net gekauft worden ;-)




Alter Schwede!
Kopiere es nach Word, führe Rechtschreibprüfung durch und füge es dann wieder hier ein.
Des Weiteren, wenn man des Englischen nicht mächtig ist, sollte man es einfach nicht nutzen!
Das ist ja kaum lesbar -_-


----------



## xRf (7. Dezember 2011)

Kommas kosten auch zu viel, oder?


----------



## Tomratz (7. Dezember 2011)

nomorezam schrieb:


> Tomratz schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Der Rest der Ini verlief ohne aufreibende Zwischenfälle, beim Endboss gabs etwas Abstimmungsprobleme mit der Sanduhr.
> ...


----------



## RedShirt (7. Dezember 2011)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> Danach war ich mit meinem DK, der noch nicht so gut ausgerüstet ist (ILvl366) ebenfalls in derselben Instanz, ohne besondere Vorkommnisse fix durch, so kann es auch gehen.



Mit 360 hab ich kürzlich 4/8 normal mode als Krieger getankt - ohne daß die Heiler geblutet haben. Man sollte iLevel schon im Verhältnis sehen.
Ab 353 sind die neuen, und ab 360 sind sie kinderleicht, wenn man was zwischen den Schultern sitzen hat :-O


----------



## Stevesteel (7. Dezember 2011)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Mit 360 hab ich kürzlich 4/8 normal mode als Krieger getankt - ohne daß die Heiler geblutet haben. Man sollte iLevel schon im Verhältnis sehen.
> Ab 353 sind die neuen, und ab 360 sind sie kinderleicht, wenn man was zwischen den Schultern sitzen hat :-O



Richtig, das sehe ich genauso, deshalb hat es mich ja geärgert, weil ich mir Mühe gegeben habe, es erklärt habe, aber nichts beim ü380er Gear tragenden Spieler angekommen ist.


----------



## myadictivo (7. Dezember 2011)

find die neuen inzen auch nicht schwer. die bossmechaniken erklären sich ja fast von selbst. hab jedenfalls noch keinen bockmist gebaut der im wipe geendet hätte.
wußte bei der sanduhr zwar auch nicht, dass die cds wieder gelöscht werden, bis mich mit meinem shamie gewundert hat warum jemand im chat als den kampfrausch verlangt hat direkt zu beginn.
doch dann, siehe *schwupps* war er wieder ready.

bei den augen wurde natürlich auch der erfolg versucht zu machen. (ich wars erste mal drinne) brav hinter säule versteckt und versucht wegzulaufen. und doch arschkarte gezogen weil sie mich eingekreist haben und *schwups* erfolg versemmelt, aber wengst keine tode.

wenn ich da an diverse heros denke *bös, bös* da kenn ich bis heute noch nicht alle taktiken und was es zu beachten gab. und zul war die ersten 2 gänge auch erstmal lernen durch schmerz, danach nur noch stumpfes abfarmen.

aber sobald ich mal den bock schieße bring ichs gerne hier zu buche..hehe


----------



## TheGui (7. Dezember 2011)

UNGLAUBLICH!
*Heute hat mir wirklich jemand im LFR den ich nicht kenne ein Item übergeben das er gewonnen hat... und das ohne Aufforderung!*
*War mit nem Tank twink drin.*
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## Terrascream (7. Dezember 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> UNGLAUBLICH!
> *Heute hat mir wirklich jemand im LFR den ich nicht kenne ein Item übergeben das er gewonnen hat... und das ohne Aufforderung!*
> *War mit nem Tank twink drin.*
> *
> ...



Habe ich gestern auch, da mein Palamon die Tankschultern 2x bekommen hat


----------



## Figetftw! (7. Dezember 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> UNGLAUBLICH!
> *Heute hat mir wirklich jemand im LFR den ich nicht kenne ein Item übergeben das er gewonnen hat... und das ohne Aufforderung!*
> *War mit nem Tank twink drin.*
> *
> ...



Du Exploiter! jetzt wirst du gebannt!!!


----------



## Alux (7. Dezember 2011)

Muss sagen LFR ist zwiespältig. Manchmal erwische ich gute Gruppen, ist immer lustig, nichts zu klagen. Aber dann triff ich Gruppen wie grade eben. Ich mein DMG und Heal stimmt, aber kein Schwein liest den Chat oder passt mal auf, sodass Bosse wie Spine of Deathwing unmöglich werden, weil andauernd alles und jeder genuked wird.


----------



## TheGui (7. Dezember 2011)

Figetftw! schrieb:


> Du Exploiter! jetzt wirst du gebannt!!!



wie warst den heute so ganz ohne raid?


----------



## myadictivo (8. Dezember 2011)

hab mich noch nicht so damit befasst, aber manchmal droppen ja auch 2x die gleichen tokens. angenommen ich gewinne beide, kann ich die dann nichtmal mehr an die handeln, die auch mitgewürfelt haben ?

gestern nochmal 2 inzen gemacht, darunter auch endlich nochmal brunnen der ewigkeit, so dass ich auch nun mein quest erfüllt bekommen hab der beim ersten mal buggte.
uuund endlich ist auch mal was fürn ele shamie gedropt  beide gruppen waren okay. nur einmal hats fast gewiped, weil ein bär beim tanken aus der bärform raus ist. aber der boss lag nach 30 sekunden dann trotzdem noch und wir habens mit humor genommen


----------



## Doofkatze (8. Dezember 2011)

War gestern rund 5 Stunden, direkt nach Serverstart, im LFR.

Leider waren genug Flamer bei den letzten 4 Bossen, die bemängelt haben, das man Guides kennen MUSS, um so ein Tool nutzen zu dürfen.

Gerade mal 7 x hat es uns bei Ultra zerissen, weil bis zu 10 Leute auch nach der 7. Erklärung nicht den Knopf betätigt haben.

Beim Rücken haben viele Leute einfach nicht hören wollen und die Gemische getötet ohne genug Stacks. Einige haben immer wieder die Adds angegriffen, als noch kein Add da war, die Tanks haben teilweise bei 3% Rest erst das Add zu den kleinen Adds überhaupt gezogen...

Riesenchaos, 180 Gold Repkosten, aber ich hab den verdammten Erfolg, natürlich keine Items (180 zu 180 verloren bei einem Item) und ICH bin immer ruhig geblieben und hab mich nicht zum rumflamen begeistern lassen, ja sogar die Flamer kicken wollen, wo leider nicht jeder zugestimmt hat.

Schlussendlich war es erfreulich, von Leuten meines Servers angeflüstert zu werden, wodurch eine nette Unterhaltung unter uns entstanden ist.

Gestern Abend wurde ich mitten in einer Instanz von 2 guten eigentlich ehemaligen Bekannten aus ICC-Zeiten angeflüstert, ob ich nicht heute Abend DS nhc mitlaufen möchte. Nach all der Zeit :-)


----------



## Tomratz (8. Dezember 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> UNGLAUBLICH!
> *Heute hat mir wirklich jemand im LFR den ich nicht kenne ein Item übergeben das er gewonnen hat... und das ohne Aufforderung!*
> *War mit nem Tank twink drin.*
> *
> ...



GZ dazu, aber wie schon von jemandem geschrieben, vielleicht hatte er es zweimal bekommen und dann ein schlechtes Gewissen. Gibt aber sicher genug Egos, die es trotzdem eingesteckt hätten, eintauschen und für ein paar G beim NPC verticken.

Gestern hatte ich mit der Heilerin leider nur Zeit für die ersten drei Bosse. Alle lagen im first try, obwohl teilweise ziemliches Chaos herrschte und z.B. die Blobbs oft erst gaaaaaanz knapp vor dem Boss ihr Leben aushauchten.

Als ich dann den Schlachtzug verlassen hatte, hab ich Routinemässig in meinen Rucksack geschaut und nicht schlecht gestaunt, dort das Hosentoken zu finden. Muss ich im Eifer des Gefechtes glatt übersehen haben


----------



## Cassiopheia (8. Dezember 2011)

myadictivo schrieb:


> hab mich noch nicht so damit befasst, aber manchmal droppen ja auch 2x die gleichen tokens. angenommen ich gewinne beide, kann ich die dann nichtmal mehr an die handeln, die auch mitgewürfelt haben ?



Kannst du normal handeln. Ist in meinem ersten Run jedesmal passiert.. bei jedem Boss was doppelt gedroppt und jedesmal hat beides die gleiche Person gewonnen -.- Aber jeder hats dann an den nächst höheren weitergegeben (wobei es relativ war... bei 2 Würfen waren meist 2 Verschiedenen auf Platz 2..^^)


----------



## Fremder123 (8. Dezember 2011)

Gestern wieder mit 3 Chars in den Raidfinder.

Mit dem Heilpala lief es sehr gut und flüssig, die 4 Bosse waren gewohnt schnell gelegt. Leider nix gewonnen.

Mit der Jägerin war es schon spannender. Tankbär drehte Zon'ozz mehrfach (!) in die Gruppe, so dass 2 Wipes folgten. Kick, neuer Tank, ohne Probleme durch. Und obwohl sie bisher kaum Lootglück hatte hat sie gestern 3 Teile abgestaubt und freut sich über die T-Hose, einen Ring und Handschuhe. Zum Glück hab ich nen Trans-Alchi und meine Frau einen Juwe, so dass die Kosten für 6 rote Steine im Rahmen blieben (einer kostet bei uns derzeit über 300g im AH <.<).

Auch die Heilschamanin sollte nicht ganz so einfach durchrutschen. Heilersetup waren 2 Schamanen, 2 Priester und 2 Paladine. Die Paladine (alle beide!) schienen nur mit Schock und Heiligem Licht zu heilen, denn sie waren mit je 8% Gesamtheilung mit Abstand am Ende der Nahrungskette. Wer einen Heilpaladin hat und weiß, wozu er seit 4.3 auch gruppenheiltechnisch im Stande ist weiß, dass sie da irgendwas falsch machen. Bei Yor'sahj gab es dann auch einen Wipe, weil uns die Kombi aus orange und grün zerrissen hat. Der andere Heilschami fragte dann die Palas, ob sie auch mal die Freundlichkeit besäßen, wahrnehmbar mitzuheilen. Einer meinte, er würde doch Tankheilung machen (wenn ich mit meinem Pala bin heil ich den Tank quasi nebenbei über die Flamme und spamm sonst Gruppenheilung). Nächster Versuch, nächster Wipe, wieder Krüppelheilung. Also Kickvote und beide Palas flogen raus. Direkt danach wurde gepullt, ohne auf Ersatz zu warten. Mit 4 Heilern ist selbst der Easymode nicht ganz ohne, zudem verreckte der Tank. Wieder Wipe. Dann gewartet bis aufgefüllt wurde und noch ein Priester sowie ein Bäumchen kamen dazu und dann lief es auch gut bis zum Schluss.

Fazit 1: Heilschamanen können sehr wohl mit den anderen Heilklassen mithalten.

Fazit 2: Heilpriester sind derzeit allerdings wirklich top und sollten keinen Grund haben zu klagen.

Heut Abend wag ich mich mal mit dem Heilpala an die 2. Hälfte im RF - mal schauen wieviele das Knopfdrücken bei Ultraxion verpeilen. ;P


----------



## Knud88 (8. Dezember 2011)

Pala-Vergelter

Gestern wieder softe RF benutzt, für "Belagerung d. W."! Mit "Ultra" Grp. in weniger als 30 min. durch! Schuhe und Ring abgestaubt! Sauber!!

Kurz gesockelt, bissel was in Magen gestopft, Lunge mit Teer voll gemacht und ab ging es zum ersten Mal nach "Todesschwinges Sturz"!!

Ultraxion: 2 Wipes - Erstmal mussten wir alle checken, das man 3 sek. vor "Stunde des Zwielicht*, den Knopf zu drücken hat!! 
Kriegsmeister: 4 Wipes - Irgendwie sind alle an diesen Strudeln und diesen Adds verreckt!
Rücken: 2 Wipes - Joah immer irgendwelche Deppen dabei gehabt, die ne Leseschwäche haben und meinten alle Tentakeln kaputt zu machen!
Wahnsinn: Nach dem 6. Wipe bin ich dann auch gegangen! Haben es bis zur 3. Tentakel(Kralle) an einer Plattform geschafft..

...aber Motivation hat dann auch stark nachgelassen!! 
Leider nix abgestaubt, ausser der Erfahrung 7/8 Bosse down zu haben! Ist ja auch mal was 

Mal sehen was es heute so im "Normal" Mode zu holen gibt


----------



## Fremder123 (9. Dezember 2011)

So, gestern mal im Raidfinder mit 2 Chars für Todesschwinges Sturz angemeldet.

1. Char - Feral (Katze):
Der Start war sehr sehr holprig, denn zu Anfang ploppte stets "2/8 Bosse" oder "3/8 Bosse" auf. Die stapelnden Skelette auf dem Schiff in nahezu jedem Raid ließen dann auch nix Gutes erahnen. Nach einiger Zeit dann doch einen Raid gefunden, der zwar Ultraxion schon down hatte, aber wenigstens beim Luftschiff grad frisch startete (Ultraxion haben wir im Normalmode auch down, so dass der Metaerfolg trotzdem erfüllt werden konnte). Es gab einen Wipe, weil es viele nicht für nötig hielten, in die großen Voidzones zu gehen. Als das nochmal im Chat betont wurde haben sich alle mal einen Ruck gegeben und schon gings. Auch der Rücken lief erstaunlich gut, obwohl einmal bei den Tentakeln gefailed wurde. Also auf zu Todesschwinge, die Spannung stieg. Sollte er mit Randoms zeitnah zu legen sein? Er sollte. Es gab zwar einen 2%-Wipe (!), weil der Gruppenschaden zu hoch wurde - es stellte sich raus dass kaum wer auf den Traum-Knopf geachtet hatte - aber im 2. Anlauf lag er problemlos.

Es droppte auch wunderbarerweise gleich zweimal Kiril, Zorn der Bestien, was für meinen Feral der Jackpot wäre. ABER... die Würfelgöttin war gestern zu Scherzen aufgelegt und beide Waffen gingen an 2 Vergelter-Paladine (!!!), die darauf mitgewürfelt hatten. Beide krebsten im Recount kurz vor den Tanks rum, hatten aber die 198 und 199 für sich gepachtet. Was für Deppen! "Das Glück ist mit den Dummen" passt hier wirklich die Faust aufs Auge. Ich meldete mich dann frustriert noch für die ersten 4 Bosse an, aber auch da war mir nix vergönnt. Mein Feral war gefrustet. Gott sei Dank sollte es aber doch noch ein gutes Ende nehmen an diesem Abend.

2. Char - Heilig-Paladin:
Also umgeloggt und mit meinem Main ebenfalls für Todesschinges Sturz angemeldet. Es ging erstaunlicherweise auch eine 0-von-8-Bosse-Gruppe auf, sehr schön. Ultraxion war dann auch gnädig und vergönnte mir das Helmtoken - mit den letzte Woche erbeuteten Handschuhen T13 2er - sehr gut! Dabei fiel mir auf dass man den Knopf bei seinem Zwielicht-Dingens gar nicht unbedingt drücken muss und das auch viele nicht taten... und trotzdem lebten. Im Normalmode ein Onehit, im RF kaum der Rede wert. <.< Das Luftschiff klappte reibungslos, alle stellten sich in die Voids bzw. gingen in der 2. Phase wieder raus. Das Rückgrat war etwas haarig, weil ein Experten-Hunter gleich 3 Tentakel zerschoss und dabei noch großkotzig meinte, das mache man so - er hätte schließlich schon 8/8 und wisse wie das geht. Trottel. o.O Erstaunlicherweise gelang der Kampf trotzdem, weil wir Heiler zu Höchstform aufliefen und alle Kernschmelzen, die teils viel zu früh kamen, heldenhaft gegenheilten.

Also auf zum Mahlstrom und dem Dicken den Rest gegeben. Er lag sogar im First mit nur einem Toten. Und was erblicken meine entzündeten Augen?! Zweimal Schlund des Drachenlords! Mannomann, was hab ich die Finger gekreuzt und geschwitzt. Sind zwar nur Pixel, aber Pixel die man gern haben will (grad wenn man als Holypala noch mit einem Casterschwert mit Trefferwertung rumrennt). Die Würfelei zog sich ewig, immer mehr bedarften auf die Kolben, mir wurde immer schlechter - und dann die Erlösung! Einer der beiden Waffen fand sich tatsächlich in meinem Inventar!  Ich hab dermaßen gejubelt, dass mich meine Frau von der Couch aus anraunzte ich würde die Kinder aufwecken. Dabei war ich in dem Moment doch selber eins.^^

Die Waffe ist toll, der Procc nicht zu verachten. Konnte es zwar dann vorm schlafen nur noch in einer 5er Hero testen, aber der Procc machte z.B. bei Bella und am Ende Obsidius 3% zusätzliche Heilung - das nenn ich doch mal ordentlich. So ging ich mit dem 2er Bonus, der Waffe und neuen Stiefeln für Tapferkeitspunkte schlafen. Ein mehr als ordentlicher Trost für die versemmelte Stangenwaffe.^^


----------



## Stevesteel (9. Dezember 2011)

Gestern mit Hexenmeister im Raidfinder angemeldet.
Die ersten 4 Bosse lagen recht schnell.
Allerdings gab es bei Yor'sahj 3 Wipes, weil viele Spieler nicht wussten, was zu tun ist. Nachdem sich die Gruppe fast aufgelöst hatte, kam ein DK, der 
die Leitung übernahmn und alles nochmal erklärte, danach lag auch Yor'sahj.
Dann mit Gildenkollegen nochmal gemeinsam für die Todesschwinges Sturz angemeldet, auch hier löste sich die Gruppe nach dem Schiffskampf Kriegsmeister Schwarzhorn) auf.
Kollege und ich meldeten uns dann einfach nochmal an, ein Boss stand ja noch zur Verfügung.
Anscheinend kamen wir in unsere alte ID, auf dem Schiff lagen viele Skelette 
Todesschwinges Rückrat verlief chaotisch aber erster Versuch war gleich erfolgreich.
Dann lag nach dem 2en Try auch Todesschwinge(Todesschwinges Wahnsinn).
Dummerweise gabs keinen Loot, war wohl ein Bug, aber trotzdem schön, daß diesmal mein Main vor den Twinks die 2 Erfolge verbuchen kann 
Habe aber Hände-Token und nen feinen Casterring bekommen. 
Fazit für mich: Viel zu leicht, zumindest im 25er (naja, ok, ist wohl dem hohen Durschnitts-Itemlevel auch geschuldet)


----------



## Fremder123 (9. Dezember 2011)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> Gestern mit Hexenmeister im Raidfinder angemeldet.
> Die ersten 4 Bosse lagen recht schnell.
> Allerdings gab es bei Yor'sahj 3 Wipes, weil viele Spieler nicht wussten, was zu tun ist. Nachdem sich die Gruppe fast aufgelöst hatte, kam ein DK, der
> die Leitung übernahmn und alles nochmal erklärte, danach lag auch Yor'sahj.


Ein guter Tipp dafür ist, auf die Anzeige zu achten, wenn die 3 Blubbs erscheinen. Da steht ja dann z.B. groß in der Mitte des Screens etwa BLAU ROT SCHWARZ. IMMER der erstgenannte wird umgehauen! Simpel und auch für raidunerfahrene Spieler leicht zu verstehen (und wenn ich an den 371-PvP-equippten 8k-Feral gestern denke, der NUR Zerfleischen gespammt hat, dann scheint es davon etliche in den Raidfinder zu verschlagen^^).


----------



## Stevesteel (9. Dezember 2011)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Ein guter Tipp dafür ist, auf die Anzeige zu achten, wenn die 3 Blubbs erscheinen. Da steht ja dann z.B. groß in der Mitte des Screens etwa BLAU ROT SCHWARZ. IMMER der erstgenannte wird umgehauen! Simpel und auch für raidunerfahrene Spieler leicht zu verstehen (und wenn ich an den 371-PvP-equippten 8k-Feral gestern denke, der NUR Zerfleischen gespammt hat, dann scheint es davon etliche in den Raidfinder zu verschlagen^^).



So hatte ich es auch im Chat geschrieben, der DK hatte es aber auch noch extra angesagt. Ist halt doof, wenn sich niemand bereit erklärt, den Boss wenigstens rudimentär zu beschreiben und was passiert, wenn.


----------



## Russelkurt (9. Dezember 2011)

Gestern hab ich mir 2 meiner Gildenkollegen geschnappt und bin mit denen in nen Randomraid. Heal-Pala, Mage und Hunter (ich) gegen den Rest der Welt, so schien es uns zumindest gestern. Die ersten 4 lagen gewohnt schnell und gimpig, jeder von uns 3 hat was bekommen und dann wollte ich noch weiter machen. Unser Mage geht raus, Pala und ich bleiben drin und suchen ne neue Gruppe. Und hier wurds peinlich:

Ultraxion, eigentlich mit Vorsicht zu genießen - wenn ich den Guides trauen darf, die ich gelesen hatte (fürn echten 10er/25) - gibt uns Spielern ja bekanntlich einen Zusatzknopf ins Inteface... Mister Tank #1 und Madamme Tank #2 schienen den Knopf nicht zu finden, da sie - und man konnte die Uhr danach stellen - immer zu exakt der gleichen Zeit, bzw. nach exakt der gleichen Kampfdauer entschieden, dass der Tod doch einen Versuch wert sei und uns dem Wipe überließen. Nach 6 Wipes und einem (fast) vollständigen Austausch der Spieler - Tanks, mein Pala und ich blieben dabei - und immer dem selben Grund der Wipes entschied mein Palakollege, dass es ihm reicht, so wie die anderen 20 spieler, die allerdings schon nach einem Wipe gingen (jeweils). Und so ganz alleine im Raid wollte ich nicht da bleiben...


----------



## Hallöle (9. Dezember 2011)

Spielkultur in WOW?

....ich hab den glauben daran verloren.....
seit die neuen inis on sind, war ich ca 40-50 mal random drinnen mit meinem palatank. ( arbeite schicht und spiele daher unter der woche morgens random und am we mit gilde abends )
das dabei nur äusserst selten tankplattenteile oder waffen dropten ist halt nun mal schiksal.

das mir aber bei den 3 mal wo dies doch der fall war dk dd und krieger dd die teile wegwürfelten ( BEDARF ) und sich wortlos davonmachten machte mich zwar wütend und frustriert aber gestern hatte ich den krassesten ninjalooter seit ich wow spiele ( classic ).

in der ini dropte bei einem der zwischenbosse 2hand streitkolben und er fragte nach ob er den abgreifen könne.... mir wars wurscht sagte das ich nur bedarf bei tankteilen habe und der krieger wollte auch nicht unbedingt und so hat er ihn bekommen. beim bischoff ( endboss ) dropten dann die tankschuhe ich sagte meinen bedarf an , und krieg fast nen herzkasper als der dk bedarf würfelt das teil einsackt und sofort abhaut......

hab mir seither geschworen nicht mehr random zu tanken...... mal sehn wie lang der frust anhält


----------



## Doofkatze (9. Dezember 2011)

Russelkurt schrieb:


> Ultraxion, eigentlich mit Vorsicht zu genießen - wenn ich den Guides trauen darf, die ich gelesen hatte (fürn echten 10er/25) - gibt uns Spielern ja bekanntlich einen Zusatzknopf ins Inteface... Mister Tank #1 und Madamme Tank #2 schienen den Knopf nicht zu finden, da sie - und man konnte die Uhr danach stellen - immer zu exakt der gleichen Zeit, bzw. nach exakt der gleichen Kampfdauer entschieden, dass der Tod doch einen Versuch wert sei und uns dem Wipe überließen. Nach 6 Wipes und einem (fast) vollständigen Austausch der Spieler - Tanks, mein Pala und ich blieben dabei - und immer dem selben Grund der Wipes entschied mein Palakollege, dass es ihm reicht, so wie die anderen 20 spieler, die allerdings schon nach einem Wipe gingen (jeweils). Und so ganz alleine im Raid wollte ich nicht da bleiben...



Hab es ganz ähnlich am Mittwoch um 11:30 erleben dürfen. Hab allerdings 1 Try mehr mitgemacht und war die ganze Zeit über allein.

Schließlich hab ich die Gruppe verlassen, als die Anzahl derer, die den Knopf nicht betätigen, plötzlich die 10 überstieg. Trotz Erklärung vor jedem Pull, trotz Makros für einem specialbutton1...


----------



## daturah (9. Dezember 2011)

zu beginn des releases dachte ich, dass das LFR tool ne feine sache ist, um die twinks zu equippen.
eben drin gewesen und wie immer sind eigentlich 90% der spieler totale gurken. -.-

ich hab gezählt: 12 chars unverzaubert, ungesockelt mit gemüsegear und großer klappe.
fragt man, ob erklärungsbedarf besteht - bekommt man patzige antworten.
der schwierigkeitsgrad ist eigentlich dermaßen einfach, dass man (übertrieben gesagt) nur mit dem gesicht über die tastatur rollen muss.
gestern 4 runs gemacht. 
bei jedem run wipes am laufenden band.
die einfachsten mechaniken werden gekonnt ignoriert ("werden die anderen schon auf die blobs gehen") & danach wird sich kollektiv ein opfer gesucht und hart geflamed.

ich sehe dieses tool eher als eine vorstufe für casuals, um auch mal raiden zu können. der knackpunkt ist der, dass man meist die bossfähigkeiten nicht beachten muss.
mir fällt auf anhieb keine fähigkeit ein, die jemanden auf einen schlag töten würde.
was bringen diese (ach so bösen) fähigkeiten, wenn sie auf grund der verniedlichung in dieser schwierigkeit nur belächelt werden?
für mich ist das tool der pure stress geworden, weil ich mich nur ärgere, wie leute alles ignorieren und dafür nicht mit dem virtuellen tode bestraft werden.

die intention des ganzen ist, dass kein raidfeeling aufkommen kann, wenn man mit leuten spielt (welche sonst vor den todesminen zurückschrecken) aber dann durch den DS raid facerollen.
die absicht, den casuals einen "raid" näher zu bringen ist meiner meinung nach total fehlgeschlagen. das tool ist einzig eine gear-maschine.


schade


----------



## daturah (9. Dezember 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Hab es ganz ähnlich am Mittwoch um 11:30 erleben dürfen. Hab allerdings 1 Try mehr mitgemacht und war die ganze Zeit über allein.
> 
> Schließlich hab ich die Gruppe verlassen, als die Anzahl derer, die den Knopf nicht betätigen, plötzlich die 10 überstieg. Trotz Erklärung vor jedem Pull, trotz Makros für einem specialbutton1...




..weil es einfach leute gibt, die es auch nach 50-maliger erklärung nicht verstehen oder gar können.
man erlebt es doch schon in 5er heroics. wie soll das ganze LFR ding mit 25 leuten ohne kommunikation denn ablaufen?


----------



## Nisbo (9. Dezember 2011)

So nachdem ich letzte ID im /2er eine Gruppe gefunden habe die mich auf meine Frage ob ich DS kennen muß mit Nein geantwortet hat und mich trotzdem mitgenommen hat (als Tank)
wir dann die ersten 4 ohne Whipes umgehauen haben. 

5 waren geplant, bei Ultra habe ich (Asche auf mein Haupt) die ganze Mechanik leider die ersten beiden male verhauen so das man mich reezen mußte. 
Das Schiff hat dann auch nochmal 3 Trys gebraucht und dann mußten die meisten incl mir weg.

Mit der Erfahrung habe ich mich dann im LFR angemeldet, auch als Tank und kann nur positives, es ist zum Beginn einer abgehauen der als DD drin war aber tanken wollte, ansonsten keine Leute die abgehauen sind oder geflamed haben.

Den Boss mit den bunten Blubs da gab es einen Whipe, ansonsten nix besonderes.
gear der anderen habe ich mir nicht angeguckt, lief ja auch alles.

Ich selber habe 4 (in Worten vier items) abgestaubt und das mit normalerweise einem Schattenaccount.
Für mich steht fest das ich das LFR noch weiterhin nutzen werde so lange es mir was bringt, danach dann die inis machen denn das geht schneller.

Zu den neuen inis gibt es nix großartiges zu berichten, war soweit alles ok gewesen bis auf ein eigen DAU. ^^

In Endzeit fragte nach einem Whipe (bei dem Echo wo alles dunkel ist) einer ob überhaupt alle den Boss kennen.
Ich natürlich mit ja geantwortet da ich den mit 3 Tanks schon x mal durchgespielt habe sowie auch mit meinem MeleSchami und einmal mit dem Mage und WL da drin war.
War also der Meinung da sich ihn kannte, den Arkanschlag kicken wenn es geht und wenn der sich weg portet sich nicht von diesen 3 Dingern da treffen lassen.

So hat es bisher immer funktioniert und genau der Meinung waren auch die anderen 3 Spieler.
Aber wir wurden eines besseren belehrt denn da gibt es noch diesen LavaFleck wo sich schnell einer reinstellen muß um so Schaden abzufangen.

Ist vermutlich in der ersten Zeit nie aufgefallen da alle mit ihren Mains da durchgerannt sind und es einfach weggeheilt wurde.
Aber man lernt nie aus, das dann noch kurz im /p bekanntgegeben und der Boss lag und ich war wieder eine Erfahrung reicher.


----------



## Littletall (9. Dezember 2011)

Die gestrige Story ist nicht mir, sondern meinem Freund passiert.

Raidfinder, Todesschwinge als Endboss. Die Gruppe wipt, weil ein Tank sich mal kurz vertan hat, der Try war sonst aber blendend, der Kopf hatte nur noch 2 % HP.
Der gammligste DD meldet sich und flamt den Tank total, kündigt Kickvote an..und wird kurz daraufhin von der Gruppe per Kickvote entfernt.

Mein Freund hat gemeint, er hätte zu gern das Gesicht von dem Typen gesehen, als er wieder in SW stand.

Ich gehe heute abend auch und bin gespannt, ob ich so eine tolle Gruppe finde wie mein Freund gestern.


----------



## Fremder123 (9. Dezember 2011)

daturah schrieb:


> die intention des ganzen ist, dass kein raidfeeling aufkommen kann, wenn man mit leuten spielt (welche sonst vor den todesminen zurückschrecken) aber dann durch den DS raid facerollen.
> die absicht, den casuals einen "raid" näher zu bringen ist meiner meinung nach total fehlgeschlagen. das tool ist einzig eine gear-maschine.
> 
> 
> schade


Also ich geh mit 4 Chars da rein und kann mich bisher kaum beklagen. Klar, das ein oder andere graue Haar sowie auch mal Wipes bleiben nicht aus, insgesamt hat sich das Tool bisher aber als deutlich besser herausgestellt wie vor 4.3 befürchtet. Gestern wie oben gesagt mit 2 Chars Todesschwinges Sturz absolviert und am Ende lief es richtig ordentlich. Am Wochenende die anderen beiden Chars noch nachziehen, mal schauen wie es da so geht. Meine Frau hat gestern auch mit ihren beiden 85ern die letzten 4 Bosse ohne größere Probleme absolviert... also von daher find ich es eigentlich bisher ganz in Ordnung wie es ist.

Und seien wir mal ehrlich: schlechte Spieler werden gebraucht! Schon allein, damit man sich auch als Durchschnittsspieler mal so richtig "pro" fühlen kann. Natürlich ärgert man sich wenn man wiped weil der Schaden nicht reicht - aber genauso schlimm wäre es, immer und immer wieder von Feuerfürsten/ Drachentötern abgezogen zu werden. Dann doch lieber auch mal ne Gurke dabei, die weniger Schaden/ Heilung/ was auch immer macht als man selbst.^^


----------



## Albra (9. Dezember 2011)

raidfinder hab ich noch nich getestet aber ganz ehrlich die drei neuen inis sind eine lachnummer..
wenn ich daran denke wie oft wir damals in zul gewiped sind und teils immernoch krepieren weil was nicht passt
einzige wo mein heilerlein probleme bekommt ist wenn die doofen miezen bei tyrande sie aufm kieker haben und der tank pennt oder mops ausgelassen werden weils ja schneller geht -.- bei muro ich drücken muss aber der drache natürlich am weitest entferntesten punkt getankt wird..
mitm bär hab ich solche sorgen nicht ^^" nur das wiedermal alle beim brunnen verstreut stehen und jeder dämonen am hintern kleben hat aber nya.. 
als tank ne sehr chillige sache das und meine heiler beklagen sich höchstens über akute langeweile das sie freiwillig dds heilen die meinen sich was eignes rauspicken zu müssen nya 
aber was mein heilerlein teilweise zugewiesen bekommt geht auf keine trollhaut
 tanks die sich iwie mit ilvl 326 reinmogeln und entsprechend schneller umkippen als ich wtf sagen kann, leute die asharas cast nicht unterbrechen oder die hand nicht umhaun, die beim feuerviech nicht in illidans nähe sind und somit den feuerschaden kassieren, die thrall nicht aus em eis befreien und mich dann flamen weil ich im eisblock häng.. *kopfschüttel* 
nya nach solchen gruppen nehm ich mir immer vor auf shadow zu gehn und auch mit 10k rumzugimpen.. aber beutel lockt.. also weiter als heiler rein und auf gute gruppen hoffen.. von denen es ohne zweifel auch einige gibt wie die gildengruppe von mannoroth wo ich echt nur hinterher tapsen und looten musste

nya auf gehts heute abend priesterlein hat immernoch blaue schultern und eine blaue waffe.. vll ist ihr heute der lootgott hold


----------



## Kamsi (9. Dezember 2011)

derzeit wird man ja in den 5er inis gekickt wenn man als nicht raider nicht genausoviel dmg macht wie feuerlande heroische equippte leute

gestern erlebt - ka was die leute da haben - bissel komisch im kopf halt die 5er inis sind ja zum equippen gut


----------



## myadictivo (10. Dezember 2011)

naja, für gerechtigkeitspunkte kann man ja einigermaßen schnell paar slots auffüllen und das ganze mit non hero inzen. einfacher gehts doch scho fast nimmer 

wollt grade per raidfinder die ersten 4 bosse nochmal machen, aber ums verrecken keine gruppe gefunden die bei 0 startet. dacht ich mir geh ich in die gruppe die vorm 4ten stand.
bei <10% die tanks gewiped. trotz br ansage im char werden sie nicht belebt. erdele ausgepackt. es kommt wie es kommen muss, man muss nochmal den abschnitt machen, wo man die blitze weiterleiten muss. heldengruppe rennt so weit auseinander, das die blitze nicht geleitet werden. wipe 1.

2ter versuch..diesmal wipen x leute (alle tanks) direkt, weil keiner aus dem kreis rausgeht..

entnervt den schlachtzug verlassen 

wobei ich den 4ten boss ja noch als relativ problemlos empfand..aber war wohl nix. hoffentlich find ich nachher noch ne gruppe die mit 0 bossen startet


----------



## Doofkatze (12. Dezember 2011)

"Mit dem betreten dieser Instanz habt ihr folgenden Regeln zugestimmt:"-Makro ist coool :-)


----------



## Russelkurt (12. Dezember 2011)

Meine Gilde und ich wollten gestern unseren Sonntagstermin mit dem Raidbrowser wahrnehmen. Wir meldeten uns an, bekamen ne ID mit 0/8 zogen los:

Beim ersten Boss zeigte sich, dass Schurken imba sind, da keiner von uns 4 unter 35k gemacht hat - keine Ahnung, wie ich das geschafft habe. ~5 DD lagen über 25k, ~5 über 15k, dann die Tanks und den Rest braucht man nicht zu erwähnen... Die haben sich ziehen lassen.
Der zweite Boss war ein Drama... Der dritte Boss war dann schon zuviel verlangt und wir haben einen Druidenheiler gekickt, der unter(!) 5k hps lag (im 25er SZ-Browser). Mit ihm gingen auch noch 8 weitere Spieler, die alle vom gleichen Server kamen und scheinbar sehr erboßt darüber waren, dass wir den Dudu abgesägt haben 

Also neu suchen, warten, neu Buffen, Boss pullen und.... Wipe! Die Heiler mussten erstmal mit den DD diskutieren, dass die mal Schaden machen, die Tanks haben die Heiler geflamed, dass die mal heilen sollen und die DD haben alle geflamed, dass offenbar keiner hier ne Ahnung von garnix hat... 

Da wars dann 10 vor 10 und wir haben uns dann verzogen, da das da auf diese Weise eh nix geben konnte und wir ja noch die ICC-Drachenerfolge machen wollten. Einer von uns hat den dann noch bekommen, nächste Woche kommt dann der Rest.


----------



## Fremder123 (12. Dezember 2011)

myadictivo schrieb:


> wollt grade per raidfinder die ersten 4 bosse nochmal machen, aber ums verrecken keine gruppe gefunden die bei 0 startet. dacht ich mir geh ich in die gruppe die vorm 4ten stand.
> bei <10% die tanks gewiped.


Muss dort auch immer den Kopf schütteln. Es würde ja reichen wenn der werte Herr Tank beim Schlaghagel einfach ein paar Schritte nach hinten macht und alles wäre ganz einfach, aber nein man bleibt lieber stehen und lässt sich verdreschen - kann man ja nachher die Heiler flamen wenn man umkippt.



Russelkurt schrieb:


> Also neu suchen, warten, neu Buffen, Boss pullen und.... Wipe! Die Heiler mussten erstmal mit den DD diskutieren, dass die mal Schaden machen, die Tanks haben die Heiler geflamed, dass die mal heilen sollen und die DD haben alle geflamed, dass offenbar keiner hier ne Ahnung von garnix hat...


Das ist natürlich wirklich Pech. Hab diese Woche mit 4 Chars 8/8 im Raidfinder gemacht und obwohl ich etliche graue Haare mehr hab, sind wir stets durchgekommen.


----------



## Doofkatze (12. Dezember 2011)

Hab seit diesem Wochenende alle meine Chars über angelegtem 370er Gear. Alleine gestern waren es rund 10 Instanzen, insgesamt waren wir von 10 Uhr Morgens bis 8 Uhr abends mit kurzer Mittagspause und größerer gemeinsamer Farmrunde unterwegs.

Ständig können wir neue Drops feiern und immer wieder dürfen wir noch merken, das es durchaus noch kritische Situationen in den neuen Instanzen geben kann, die auch so bleiben.

Stichworte: Tyrande mit nur unterbrochenem Sternenstaub, Murozond ohne Heldentum und ohne Tankspecials zu Beginn, der Satyr im Brunnen der Ewigkeit gegen Ende hin, wenns mal n paar Stacks mehr werden (weil der Schaden gering ist) oder der erste Boss in der Stunde des Zwielichts in der letzten Phase...

Wir waren jeweils zu viert und es gab nur einen Kick für nen Paladin, der anfing, auf dem Weg zu Azshara Gruppen zu pullen, nachdem er schon den Satyr pullte, sich dafür aber noch entschuldigte.


----------



## RedShirt (12. Dezember 2011)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Ein guter Tipp dafür ist, auf die Anzeige zu achten, wenn die 3 Blubbs erscheinen. Da steht ja dann z.B. groß in der Mitte des Screens etwa BLAU ROT SCHWARZ. IMMER der erstgenannte wird umgehauen!



Im LFR:

lila>grün>gelb

oben wäre es sogar wurst, da wird irgendwas genommen. Blau ist übrigens das "einfachste", wenn die DDs fix schwenken.


----------



## Tomratz (12. Dezember 2011)

Ich hatte RL-bedingt am WE nicht soooo viel Zeit für WoW, trotzdem kam ich zu dem einen oder anderen Erlebnis im LFG-Tool, überwiegend positiv.

Das negative Beispiel hatte ich gleich als erstes.

Angemeldet und es kam die erste der neuen Inis, die Gruppe stand schon vorm ersten Boss, der Tussi mit den Ghulen.
Ich dachte mir erst mal nix böses und harrte der Dinge die da kommen sollten. Pull und los gings. Ich mit heilen angefangen, ging auch recht ordentlich. Die erste Ghulwelle (wenn man vier oder fünf Ghule als Welle bezeichnen kann) und es wurde sich mit Mühe und Not auf einen geeinigt, nachdem erstmal jeder wohl einen für sich alleine haben wollte. Ich ahnte Schlimmes und meine Befürchtungen bewahrheiteten sich. Bei der zweiten Ghulwelle kloppte man zwar nur auf zwei Ghule ein, der miese Schaden sorgte aber dafür, dass keiner von den beiden fiel -> Wipe. 

Ich lief rein und dachte, nun würde der Tank evtl. mal eine Markierung setzen und man könne sich auf eine Ecke einigen, um den Ghul, der aus dieser Richtung kommt, dann gemeinsam wegzuzergen. Nein, es ging erstmal ein Flamewar der DD untereinander los. "Du Napp, mach mal mehr Schaden, der Tank hat ja mehr als du..." und so weiter. Na ja, Recount zeigte mir den einen DD mit knapp 6,8K, den Tank mit 9K und die beiden anderen DD mit "tollen" 11k, soviel zum Gemecker.

Ich hab mich dann mit einem freundlichen "Sorry, euren flamewar tu ich mir nicht an" von der Gruppe verabschiedet.

Die Zeit mit dem Dungeondeserteur (waren noch knapp 6 Min.) hab ich mir mit der Juwedaily vertrieben, danach wieder angemeldet und Instantinvite.

Ich hatte gar nicht richtig drauf geachtet, wieviel Bosse schon lagen und staunte, dass ich direkt vor dem Erzbischof stand.
Warum der Heiler weg war wusste ich nicht, war mir auch ziemlich egal. Der Boss lag innerhalb einer Minute und ich hatte mit geringstmöglichem Aufwand meine 150 Tapferkeitspunkte und ausserdem noch einen Belohnungsbeutel.

So ermutigt, meldete ich mich gleich noch mal an und schwupps, auch diesmal intantinvite mit dem Versprechen eines Belohnungsbeutels.

Es ging wieder in die Ini Endzeit und wieder zur Ghultussi. Der Unterschied war gewaltig. Der DK-Tank setzte eine Markierung, jeder DD wusste was das zu bedeuten hat und das Mädel konnte uns gerade mal zwei Ghule auf den Hals hetzen. Loot gabs für mich leider keinen (hatte das ganze Wochenende Pech damit  ).

Weiter gings zu der Tante mit den Eisklingen, da war der Trash gefühlt problematischer als der Boss. Da sich keiner der DD für die Bomben zuständig fühlte, hab ich die Dinger jeweils selbst ausgelöst, war manasparender als den Schaden gegenzuheilen  .

Schon standen wir beim Trash vom Endboss, auch dort keine grösseren Probleme.

Der Endboss lag mustergültig, wir hatten sogar noch zwei Sanduhren übrig.

Gestern dann noch mal Brunnen der Ewigkeit, wo ich zumindest mal das schöne Heilertrinket sehen durfte, eine Eule hats mir dann weggewürfelt  

Alles in allem ein angenehmes Wochenende, heut Abend wird dann noch das TP-Cap vollgemacht und danach gehts dann in den Randomraidfinder, zweiter Teil.


----------



## Elektron1 (12. Dezember 2011)

daturah schrieb:


> ..weil es einfach leute gibt, die es auch nach 50-maliger erklärung nicht verstehen oder gar können.
> man erlebt es doch schon in 5er heroics. wie soll das ganze LFR ding mit 25 leuten ohne kommunikation denn ablaufen?




In  ner 5er kannste aber eine Vollpfeife locker mitziehen^^ . Aber auch da ist mit den neuen 3 5er das Grauen groß eingezogen^^. Bei ZA und ZG waren zu den Beginnzeiten ehr die guten rnd Spieler unterwegs (gut heisst für mich, dass sie ihren eigen char beherrschen (neben ihren Tasten auf die Bossfähigkeiten achten etc) und pflegen (Verzaubern, sockeln, kein pvp equipp etc.)
ABER in den neuen kommt wieder geballte Spielignoranz zu tage wenn man Pech hat^^. Mir tut es dann immer Leid, wenn ich mir den Ablauf der zeitlichen Sperrfrist herbeisehne.


----------



## Bandit 1 (12. Dezember 2011)

Tja, was sich im Moment rumtummelt ist echt gewaltig....

Mein "Sonntagsfavorit" war. Tank rennt los, keine Begrüßung kein "rdy ?" und rennt an der Ghultussie am Trash vorbei. 

Nebenbei bemerkt, es geht eigentlich NIE gut. Hier auch nicht. Whipe 1

Also neuer Versuch, er rennt wieder los. Wir pullen aber nur eine Gruppe (vorher waren es gleich 2) und überleben.
Nun ja, er nicht. ^^

Der Boss war dann wieder kein Thema da alle wussten was zu tun war. Nur der Tank war oft kurz vorm Heldentod.

Und was kam dann ?

Juhuu, der Boss mit den Inseln in der Lava. Ratet mal was der Tank wieder 2x versucht hat ?

Richtig. 

Nach dem 2. Whipe habe ich die Gruppe verlassen. Mit Dummen reisen bringt nur Repkosten. ^^


----------



## Herz des Phönix (12. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin atm meinen Schami am Equippen. Leider muss er in die alten Instanzen.
Ihr fragt euch vielleicht "wieso leider?"
Was ich letztens gesehen habe... In den letzten 3 Tagen bin ich in den "alten" Instanzen mehr gestorben und gewiped,
als in allen 4.3 Instanzen zusammen ...und ich gehe OFT in die 4.3 Inis :]
Muss ich mich wohl doch mit PvP Eq in die neuen Inis schmuggeln ...


----------



## Fremder123 (12. Dezember 2011)

Herz schrieb:


> Was ich letztens gesehen habe... In den letzten 3 Tagen bin ich in den "alten" Instanzen mehr gestorben und gewiped,
> als in allen 4.3 Instanzen zusammen


Der Klassiker: Corla heroisch in den Schwarzfelshöhlen. Mindestens einer evolviert immer. Wirklich immer.


----------



## Doofkatze (12. Dezember 2011)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Der Klassiker: Corla heroisch in den Schwarzfelshöhlen. Mindestens einer evolviert immer. Wirklich immer.




Daran stirbt man nicht^^ Einer geht immer gut, nur wenns dann einer mehr wird, dann wirds langsam eng. :-)


----------



## orkman (12. Dezember 2011)

getern in die neuen inis gegangen (ich hatte sie schon vorher clear mit tanks wo 0 problem war): ich als pala heiler , der tank(warri) wartet net ma auf buffs , rennt einfach in die gegner , ich versuche mithalten zu koennen doch er frisst locker 30 % dmg bei normalen gegnern trotz seines sau guten equips ... ich war mit tanks drinne die hatten schlechteres equip aber die haben bei den gegnern nur 10 % dmg bekommen ... naja nach 2 wipes am ersten boss weil ich als pala healer net gegen -30 % hp pro schlag entgegenhealen konnte und die gruppe dabei noch am leben behalten (die auch dmg bekam) hab ich die leute dann gebeten mich zu kicken ... und der tank schob die schuld nur auf mich ... keine ahnung wieso der soviel dmg gefressen hat 0.O

jetzt eben eine classic hc ... tank und dd's meinen noch , ach jetzt sind wir in den scheiss einfachen inis ... und ich noch so , ja aber hier kann man auch wipen ... tank wartet net auf buffs , rennt in die erste gruppe ... ich schnell hinterher , heil ihn hoch und denk noch jetzt wartet er damit ich buffen und reggen kann nach der scheisse ...er rennt weiter , naechste gruppen , natuerlich 2-3 gruppen zusammen ... sogar das krieg ich noch weggehealt ... mein mana is bei 50 % , alle mitglieder bei 50 % hp ... ich dankte gott noch dass ich jetzt reggen darf ... da pullt die hohle nuss auch noch den boss ... und niemand geht aus dem aoe ... fazit : alle tod ausser mir ... gebubbled und schnell aus der ini raus ... dann wollten sie in die neuen hc's gehen ... ich bin dann einfach geleavt


----------



## Tomratz (12. Dezember 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> getern in die neuen inis gegangen (ich hatte sie schon vorher clear mit tanks wo 0 problem war): ich als pala heiler , der tank(warri) wartet net ma auf buffs , rennt einfach in die gegner , ich versuche mithalten zu koennen *doch er frisst locker 30 % dmg bei normalen gegnern trotz seines sau guten equips *... ich war mit tanks drinne die hatten schlechteres equip aber die haben bei den gegnern nur 10 % dmg bekommen ... naja nach 2 wipes am ersten boss weil ich als pala healer net gegen -30 % hp pro schlag entgegenhealen konnte und die gruppe dabei noch am leben behalten (die auch dmg bekam) hab ich die leute dann gebeten mich zu kicken ... und der tank schob die schuld nur auf mich ... keine ahnung wieso der soviel dmg gefressen hat 0.O
> 
> jetzt eben eine classic hc ... tank und dd's meinen noch , ach jetzt sind wir in den scheiss einfachen inis ... und ich noch so , ja aber hier kann man auch wipen ... tank wartet net auf buffs , rennt in die erste gruppe ... ich schnell hinterher , heil ihn hoch und denk noch jetzt wartet er damit ich buffen und reggen kann nach der scheisse ...er rennt weiter , naechste gruppen , natuerlich 2-3 gruppen zusammen ... sogar das krieg ich noch weggehealt ... mein mana is bei 50 % , alle mitglieder bei 50 % hp ... ich dankte gott noch dass ich jetzt reggen darf ... da pullt die hohle nuss auch noch den boss ... und niemand geht aus dem aoe ... fazit : alle tod ausser mir ... gebubbled und schnell aus der ini raus ... dann wollten sie in die neuen hc's gehen ... ich bin dann einfach geleavt




Wahrscheinlich nur auf HP und nix auf Schadensvermeidung gegangen.

Das praktische bei der teilweise stattfindenden Entwicklung in den neuen Inis ist die Tatsache, dass man inzwischen als Heiler fast immer einen Instantinvite und einen Belohnungsbeutel bekommt. Rechnet man die Repkosten dagegen, dann ist man als Priesterheiler meistens auf der Gewinnerseite, selbst wenn man mal zwei, drei Wipes mit ner Gurkentruppe in Kauf nehmen muss.


----------



## Doofkatze (12. Dezember 2011)

Tomratz schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich nur auf HP und nix auf Schadensvermeidung gegangen.
> 
> Das praktische bei der teilweise stattfindenden Entwicklung in den neuen Inis ist die Tatsache, dass man inzwischen als Heiler fast immer einen Instantinvite und einen Belohnungsbeutel bekommt. Rechnet man die Repkosten dagegen, dann ist man als Priesterheiler meistens auf der Gewinnerseite, selbst wenn man mal zwei, drei Wipes mit ner Gurkentruppe in Kauf nehmen muss.




Zumal Disziplinpriester derzeit eh ziemlich cool in Instanzen sind.
Zuletzt hat einer unserer Gildenmitglieder einfach NUR Schaden bei Mannoroth gemacht, keine einzige Heilung. 30k DPS ^.^

Diese Gewissensfrage: heilen...oder heilige Pein ...einfach toll!


----------



## Tomratz (12. Dezember 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Zumal Disziplinpriester derzeit eh ziemlich cool in Instanzen sind.
> Zuletzt hat einer unserer Gildenmitglieder einfach NUR Schaden bei Mannoroth gemacht, keine einzige Heilung. 30k DPS ^.^
> 
> Diese Gewissensfrage: heilen...oder heilige Pein ...einfach toll!



Na ja, ganz so exzessiv hab ich es nicht getrieben, aber mit auf Mannoroth eingeprügelt hab ich auch schon.

Wenn man die Gruppe mit paar mal Gebet der Heilung mit ordentlich Aegisstacks versehen hat, kann ja erstmal ne zeitlang nix passieren.

Hatte jetzt schon paarmal den Fall, dass ich im Recount die Aegis an erster Stelle hatte, da sind natürlich dann jede Menge HP aus Gebet der Heilung im Overheal gelandet, aber was solls, solange das Mana reicht


----------



## Littletall (13. Dezember 2011)

Letzten Freitag hatte ich eine fantastische Gruppe im Raidbrowser. Weil danach erst neun Uhr war, wollte ich noch eine Inze gehe und es gab sogar einen Beutel für Heiler. Also angemeldet und ZG ploppte auf.

Ich mag ZG nicht. Zu großer Noobfilter. Gleich zwei Leute haben auch gesagt, dass sie die Inze nicht kennen, aber kein Problem, ich erklär ja gern.

Schon bei den ersten drei Trashgruppen gabs Tote. Lag aber an mir, da ich die Hälfte vergessen hatte, zu erklären. Venoxis war dann schnell gelegt. Trotzdem hat mir der Tank auf dem Weg zu Mandokir zuviel Schaden gefressen. Angesehen und es fehlten einige Sockel und Verzauberungen und er hatte tatsächlich das gecraftete PVP-Zeugs an (wenns ja wenigstens das für Ehrenpunkte gewesen wäre). Naja, ich hielt ihn ja am Leben und der Beutel lockte. Also Mandokir. Hab genau erklärt, was zu tun ist. Pull kam, Ohgan greift an und innerhalb von Sekunden sind alle Geister tot. Wipe.
Wtf? Niemand ging auf Ohgan! Nochmal erklärt. Jetzt ging einer der DD auf Ohgan. Der Jäger, der den Mob am schnellsten umnuken könnte, natürlich nicht. Alle Geister tot, wieder Wipe.
Also nochmal erklärt! Und immer, wenn Ohgan da war, im Chat geschrieben: Ohgan angreifen! Ohgan ist da! Ohgan!
Dann hats geklappt, aber gerade so. Ohgan hat nämlich wieder zuviele Geister tot gemacht. Meine Geduld war schon am Kochen...

Ich wollt es trotzdem weitermachen und der Tank wollte die Katzenlady machen. Also hin und die Trashgruppen gelegt. Boss erklärt und der Tank zieht die Katzen. Und der Jäger auch. Super, zu viele Katzen, Wipe.
Nochmal hin und erklärt, NUR Tank zieht die Katzen. Ok, Tank zog die Katzen, aber wo war Schaden drauf? Auf dem Boss! Die verwandelte sich, als noch zwei volle Katzengruppen am Leben waren und die haben die Gruppe natürlich zerlegt.
Nochmal rein und eine Erklärung für Deppen gemacht. Aber dann hat der Schammi auf dem Weg zum Boss doch tatsächlich die Mobgruppen um den Tempel gezogen und zwar alle (mir ist schleierhaft, wie man das anstellen kann).
An dem Punkt hatte ich genug und hab mit einer Entschuldigung die Gruppe verlassen. 1 1/2 Stunden ZG, zwei Bosse down, 180 Gold Repkosten, kein Beutel und völlig zerschlagene Nerven auf Grund der absoluten Blödheit der Leute in der Gruppe.

Die Gruppe im Raidbrowser lief zehnmal besser als das.


----------



## Doofkatze (13. Dezember 2011)

Es hat sich mal wieder herausgestellt, das ein Bekannter von uns doch ein ziemlicher Egoist ist.

Taucht immer nur dann auf, wenn er mit seinem Schamanen noch etwas Wartezeit sparen will, fragt nach Dingen wie Froststoff, legt aber nichts in die Gildenbank ein und seine Spielgeschwindigkeit ist die einzig Existente.

Wenn es dann darum geht, das er Punkte braucht, fragt er nach, aber jedes Mal, aber wenn dann Dinge abgesprochen sind, das er nach der Instanz ... "oh, wurde gerade angeschrieben, tschö".

Ich weiß eigentlich gar nicht, warum wir überhaupt noch mit ihm laufen.

Doch zunächst mal die Stories von gestern: Er als Ele drin, ich als Tank. Stunde des Zwielichts. Ich war noch nichtmal da, schon sprach jemand Thrall an. Kurz bevor die ersten Gruppen auftauchten, schrieb der Heiler: "wartet kurz, ich geh aus der Gruppe!". Er blieb aber, schließlich war ja schon quasi gepullt, er heilte es brav weg. Vor dem Boss dann "wartet mal bitte alle" und dann war er raus. Neuen Heiler gesucht, der Heiler war gerade angemeldet, startete vom Eingang aus, als unser angesprochener Held trotz "warte auf den Heiler" im TS dann doch wieder Thrall ansprach.
Zack, Heiler kam nicht mehr zu uns. 3 tote beim Boss durch die letzte Phase, ich durfte den Rest allein machen.

So ging es weiter. Ich durfte kein Mal als Tank Thrall ansprechen, jedes Mal hat er ihn schon vorher angesprochen.

Freundlicherweise wechselte er, nun, da er alle Punkte voll hatte, noch für eine Instanz auf einen seiner Tanks.
Ich war noch nicht in der Instanz, Brunnen der Ewigkeit, als schonmal vorgelaufen wurde. Ein Jäger schrieb noch, das er das erste Mal in der Instanz ist, Kommentar von unserem Helden: "na dann wirds aber Zeit" und er machte weiter, ohne Hilfestellungen selbstverständlich.
Der Random-Heiler ging zusehenst oom, was ich auch wiederholt im TS ansprach. "ach, der soll mal was machen für sein Geld"
Später stellte sich heraus, das unser Held einfach mal Todesstoß vernachlässigte und einfach nur per Herzstoß Schaden machte.

Und so ging das dann in einer Tour weiter. Der Heiler hatte Stress, wir hatten Probleme, hinterher zu kommen, da er immer schon vorauspullte, machte keine Anstalten, mal selbst etwas Schaden zu vermeiden, immer drauf...


Kennen gelernt haben wir ihn mal als Raidleiter in ICC, wo er Dinge vernünftig erklären konnte und wirklich ein guter Tank war, aber auch Hilfestellungen bez. seiner Klassen geben konnte.
Heute, über 1 Jahr später, ist bei ihm jeder sich selbst der Nächste, Erklärungen? Vergiss es.


----------



## Tomratz (13. Dezember 2011)

Littletall schrieb:


> Letzten Freitag hatte ich eine fantastische Gruppe im Raidbrowser. Weil danach erst neun Uhr war, wollte ich noch eine Inze gehe und es gab sogar einen Beutel für Heiler. Also angemeldet und ZG ploppte auf.



Hab mal fullqoute gespart wg. Platz.

Ich persönlich gehe überhaupt nicht mehr in "alte" Instanzen, ZA und ZG sind mir viel zu stressig. 

Ich weiss nicht, wie weit du schon Equip für die neuen Inis hast, aber wenn du dich im Raidbrowser anmelden kannst, solltest du das ja locker haben. Die neuen Inis sind, eine halbwegs vernünftige Truppe vorausgesetzt, wesentlich schneller durch und der Loot ist auch besser, mal ganz abgesehen von der Goldbelohnung und der höheren Ausbeute an Tapferkeitspunkten. 

Beutel hab ich in den lezten Tagen ziemlich oft bekommen, für mich ein Zeichen dafür, dass sich immer weniger Heiler diese Chaoten aus dem LFG-Tool antun. Da ich aber als Stoffie nicht soooo hohe Repkosten habe, kann ich da schon durchaus mal mit einer weniger guten Gruppe rein, sollte ich die Ini überstehen, überwiegt das Gold aus dem Beutel und das Gold für den Inibesuch die Repkosten bei weitem  

Ich hab allerdings auch keine Probleme mehr damit, aus ner totalen Napgruppe rauszugehen.



Doofkatze schrieb:


> Es hat sich mal wieder herausgestellt, das ein Bekannter von uns doch ein ziemlicher Egoist ist.
> 
> Taucht immer nur dann auf, wenn er mit seinem Schamanen noch etwas Wartezeit sparen will, fragt nach Dingen wie Froststoff, legt aber nichts in die Gildenbank ein und seine Spielgeschwindigkeit ist die einzig Existente.
> 
> ...




Den springenden Punkt habe ich mal markiert.

Ich weiss natürlich nicht, wie gut ihr den Burschen kennt und wie tief die virtuelle "Freundschaft" geht, aber irgendwann ist mal ein Punkt erreicht, wo der Geduldsfaden reisst. Wenn ich mir dein Posting so durchlese, glaub ich, dass du über diesen Punkt eigentlich schon drüber bist und nur der alten Zeiten wegen (ICC-Raidlead mit Ahnung uns sozialer Kompetenz) noch mit ihm mit gehst.

Ich weiss aber, dass so jemand bei uns in der Gilde sehr schnell in eine TS-Besprechung zitiert würde, wo ihm die einzelnen Gildenmitglieder mal ziemlich deutlich sagen würden, was ihnen an seinem Verhalten nicht gefällt. Für uns in meiner Gilde ist das Zusammenspiel eine wichtige Größe und wenn jemand meint, nur die Vorteile der Gilde ausnutzen zu können, ohne etwas zurüch zu geben, dann ist er ganz schnell draussen.


----------



## Herz des Phönix (13. Dezember 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Daran stirbt man nicht^^ Einer geht immer gut, nur wenns dann einer mehr wird, dann wirds langsam eng. :-)




Ist alles eine Frage vom EQ ^^
Und wer genug I-LvL für die neuen Inis hat, geht dort rein:
in den alten Inis sehe ich meistens 70k Mana Heiler und Tanks mit DD Eq xD
Höchstens ab und zu einen gut equippten, wenn er einen Low-EQ Kollegen "durchzieht"


----------



## Cassiopheia (13. Dezember 2011)

Herz schrieb:


> Und wer genug I-LvL für die neuen Inis hat, geht dort rein:



Naja.. ich geh dort rein wo grad Call to Arms ist  Zumindest mit dem Tank.. mit meinem Heiler hab ich da noch die letzte RGG (alte Inis, s.o.) zu verdauen


----------



## Littletall (13. Dezember 2011)

Tomratz schrieb:


> Hab mal fullqoute gespart wg. Platz.
> 
> Ich persönlich gehe überhaupt nicht mehr in "alte" Instanzen, ZA und ZG sind mir viel zu stressig.
> 
> ...



War mir eine Lehre und gestern bin ich dann auch in die neuen rein. Angenehm, schnell, keine Toten und der Shadow hat mich sogar gerettet, als ich von Baine in die Lava geschubst wurde udn danach die Plattform entzweibrach.


----------



## sensêij1988 (13. Dezember 2011)

Die Alten HC Inis sind echt ein Grauen geworden vorallem ZA/ZG mir graut es schon das ich in geraumer Zeit mein Palatank da durch schleifen muss


----------



## Cemesis (13. Dezember 2011)

Hallöle schrieb:


> Spielkultur in WOW?
> 
> ....ich hab den glauben daran verloren.....
> seit die neuen inis on sind, war ich ca 40-50 mal random drinnen mit meinem palatank. ( arbeite schicht und spiele daher unter der woche morgens random und am we mit gilde abends )
> ...



Dein letzter Satz spricht mir aus der Seele! Das mein ich wirklich ernst!

Ich hatte den selben Fall. Und zwar Stunde des Zwielichts. Ich mit Gildengruppe drin und ein Random Krieger DD. Beim ersten Boss dropt der Tankkolben, meine Gildies passen alle und mach Bedarf und was macht der Random Krieger? 2-3sek vergehen -> Bedarf -> gewonnen -> /leave... Ich möchte jetzt hier nicht beschreiben was ich mit dem Assi gemacht hätte wenn ich ihm in die Finger bekommen hätte, hier sind noch Minderjährige unterwegs. 

Ich war jetzt, ich weiß nich wie oft aber zuoft, nur noch mit Gildies in HCs und der Kolben ist nicht einmal mehr gedropt. Kommt mir so vor wie zu ICC Zeiten in den 3 HC Inis beim 1. Boss wo das Tankschild so ne extrem niedrige Dropquote hatte, hier beim Tankkolben genau das selbe ist.

Ihr Randoms die das lest und auf Random Tanks angewiesen seid, viel Spaß aufs Tank warten, ich geh mit 100%tiger Sicherheit nie wieder Randoms.. ich hab die Fresse dick wegen so unfaires und Gleichgültiges Verhalten...!


----------



## Fremder123 (13. Dezember 2011)

Cemesis schrieb:


> Dein letzter Satz spricht mir aus der Seele! Das mein ich wirklich ernst!
> 
> Ich hatte den selben Fall. Und zwar Stunde des Zwielichts. Ich mit Gildengruppe drin und ein Random Krieger DD. Beim ersten Boss dropt der Tankkolben, meine Gildies passen alle und mach Bedarf und was macht der Random Krieger? 2-3sek vergehen -> Bedarf -> gewonnen -> /leave... *Ich möchte jetzt hier nicht beschreiben was ich mit dem Assi gemacht hätte wenn ich ihm in die Finger bekommen hätte, hier sind noch Minderjährige unterwegs. *


Wegen ein paar lila Pixeln? Ich glaub ein wenig Abstand von WoW täte Dir ganz gut.


----------



## Jidrax (13. Dezember 2011)

Gehört zwar nicht zum Topic aber passt gerade gut.

Dieses Loot-Verhalten findet im Moment einen neuen Höhepunkt wenn man das LFR Tool benutzt.

Es würfeln alle auf die Trinkets oder Schilde. Die Waffen bei Madness sind da auch immer ein beliebter Punkt. Un die Sieler needen es um es dann innerhlab des Raid zu verticken oder es einem anderen Spieler zuzuschieben. Ich vermeide das Tool inzwischen oder gehe nur wenns eine recht große Gildengruppe ist.

Achtet mal drauf wenn der Hunter das Stärke-Trinket gewinnt, der DD-Krieger die 1-Hand-Axt mit Bew oder der Resto / Ele-Schamane das Tank-Schild abgreift. Und das sind nur einige Beispiele.
Das mit dem Würfelbonus auf manche Sachen is zwar hübsch ausgedacht aber noch lange nicht serienreif und wer auf Fainess hofft is meiner Erfahrung nach verlassen.

LG


----------



## Virikas (13. Dezember 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Daran stirbt man nicht^^ Einer geht immer gut, nur wenns dann einer mehr wird, dann wirds erst spassig. :-)



Hab das mal angepasst 
Wenn da nicht mindestens 2 evolvieren, schläfst als Tank oder Heiler ein 

Kommt na klar aber auch auf die Gruppe an.

Ansonsten gestern sehr nette Endzeit gehabt.
Gildenkollege hat getankt, ich mit dem Sith Lord und dazu ein Krieger und seine Frau als Heilerin. Irgendein Retripala war da auch noch unter ferner liefen.
Trashgruppen hab ich mich mit dem Krieger um Platz 1 geprügelt. Je nach CD Situation und Procs lag mal er mit 35k vorne, dann wieder ich mit 35k. Sehr nice.
Whipefrei durch.
Letzte Trashgruppen je einer der Casterdrachkins nach dem Marken vom Druidenheiler einegschläfert, danach Focusdamage auf den anderen, super 
Beide mussten dann kurz AFK, wegen Tochter aufgewacht.. Wayne, passiert. 5 Minuten später beide wieder da, Murozond fix umgehauen (2 Uhren übrig..) und Heiler/krieger sich nochmal für die Wartezeit entschuldigt (warum? RL geht vor!).

Sauberer schneller whipefreier Run. Richtig angenehm


----------



## Doofkatze (13. Dezember 2011)

Doofe Gruppe: Drachkin werden nur auf mehrmaliges anraten cct. Ok, eigentlich haut der Jäger seine Falle unter sich. Vor lauter Frust pullt man.

Gute Gruppe: Der Jäger läuft direkt zum Mob und wirft eine Falle.

Perfekte Gruppe: Ein Mob nach dem anderen wird cct. Plötzlich steht der Tank doof da: alle Mobs sind cct. 4 von 4. Tank: "sagma, wollt ihr mich verarschen??"


----------



## Virikas (13. Dezember 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Perfekte Gruppe: Ein Mob nach dem anderen wird cct. Plötzlich steht der Tank doof da: alle Mobs sind cct. 4 von 4. Tank: "sagma, wollt ihr mich verarschen??"



xD !
Genau das hatten wir neulich mit 3 GildenDDs mir als Schamiheiler und nem Randomtank..
Haben uns nicht abgesprochen und plötzlich standen da 
- Sap
- Frog
- Sheep
- Frostfalle

Der Tank hat geguckt wie Auto


----------



## Bibbie (13. Dezember 2011)

Kenn ich auch ^^


----------



## Valdrasiala (13. Dezember 2011)

Langsuir schrieb:


> xD !
> Genau das hatten wir neulich mit 3 GildenDDs mir als Schamiheiler und nem Randomtank..
> Haben uns nicht abgesprochen und plötzlich standen da
> - Sap
> ...



Ein kluger Tank würde sich ein Ziel herausspotten. Der Ottonormal-Trottellottotank stürmt rein und drückt auf Donnerknall ;-)


----------



## Tomratz (13. Dezember 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Ein kluger Tank würde sich ein Ziel herausspotten. Der Ottonormal-Trottellottotank stürmt rein und drückt auf Donnerknall ;-)



Ein wahres Wort gelassen ausgesprochen  

Und hinterher dann meckern, weil alle Mobs so plötzlich aus dem CC raus sind *gröhl*


----------



## Cemesis (13. Dezember 2011)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Wegen ein paar lila Pixeln? Ich glaub ein wenig Abstand von WoW täte Dir ganz gut.



Ich glaube eher dir täte mal eine WoW Pause ganz gut wenn du das geschehende gleich alles auf WoW beziehst oder du hast den Sinn nicht ganz verstehst kannst/willst. Es geht nicht um die Lila Pixel wie du es beschreibst, sondern um das Verhalten ansich... alles klar?


----------



## Cemesis (13. Dezember 2011)

Aber vielleicht haste recht, mal ne Pause einzulegen... dieses ganze Vollpfostenverhalten das sich immer einen bietet, weil man sich hinter der Anonymität ja locker verstecken kann, kann einen echt krank machen...


----------



## Schnatti (13. Dezember 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Ein kluger Tank würde sich ein Ziel herausspotten. Der Ottonormal-Trottellottotank stürmt rein und drückt auf Donnerknall ;-)



Ein kluger Tank wüsste, dass Spott kein CD bricht.
/klugscheißmode aus


----------



## orkman (13. Dezember 2011)

grad mit einer der "top" gilden von unserem server Nathrezim in einer der neuen inis gewesen ... der name der gilde hat Fail in sich , und besser beschreibt es die situation auch nicht... ausser dass es NEN epic fail war

tank verliert schon jedesmal 30 % leben am anfang , der hatte die aggro net sofort , was machte dass der dd dk sofort auf 50 % flog
beide mit fetten heals hochgeheilt ... beim ersen boss gabs dann 1-2 wipes ... einmal weil tank out of range war und zweites mal war der boss down , aber alle tod bis auf den tank .... ich wurd schon angeflamed , ich koennt net healen und nix ... ich rezz alle per massrezz ...sie laufen sofort weiter mit thrall ohne zu buffen oder buffen zu lassen oder vollhealen zu lassen (ausserdem fragte ich den wl um nen gs und ss , und die antwort war: nein , das brauchen wir hier nicht, ist ja schliesslich kein raid)... na gut ich habs dann doch ohne probleme geschafft den zweiten boss zu killen , ohne tote ... obwohl die profi spieler gute 20 sekunden in der staub wolke standen ... wo man sie auch net healen kann ... und sie schoen dmg fressen 
danach wurd ich dann gekickt und der tank schreibt mich dann auch noch an und sagt sowas wie: und weg

schoene werbung fuer ne "(semi)profi" gilde ... da sieht man schoen dass es naps doch ueberall gibt ... solche leute sollten sich echt schaemen und erschiessen gehen ... wie die jemals nen first kill auf dem server gekriegt haben oder so ist und bleibt mir ein raetsel


----------



## Kenaga (14. Dezember 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> ...



Oh, da habe ich ja noch einmal Glück gehabt. Ich wollte mich nämlich eigentlich mit meinem Schlachtzugscharakter dort bewerben. Danke für die indirekte Vorwarnung 

MfG Kenaga.


----------



## Valdrasiala (14. Dezember 2011)

Schnatti schrieb:


> Ein kluger Tank wüsste, dass Spott kein CD bricht.
> /klugscheißmode aus



Dass hier einige aber auch alles so wörtlich nehmen müssen...


----------



## Tomratz (14. Dezember 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Dass hier einige aber auch alles so wörtlich nehmen müssen...




Zumal es dir, davon geh ich zumindest aus, hauptsächlich um das Thema Donnerknall ging  


BTW: Gestern doch noch zwei von den neuen Inis geheilt, obwohl das Punktecap schon lang voll war. Zum einen hab ich auf das Trinket von Mannoroth gehofft, zum anderen bat dann noch ein Gildie, ob jemand mit geht.


Als erste Ini kam auch tatsächlich der Brunnen, die Gruppe war recht brauchbar und es ging flott voran. Beim ersten Boss ist mir einer der DD verreckt, aber wenn der sich mit dem Boss hinter nen Baum, also out of sight begibt, ist das sein Problem. Wir haben den Boss auch ohne ihn weggezergt.

Zwischendurch gas paar ordentliche Stiefel als Randomloot, konnt ich gut brauchen.

Der Rest lief auch relativ problemlos und, grosse Freude, Mannoroth überliess mir diesmal tatsächlich das Trinket  

Danach dann noch die Thrall Ini mit dem Gildie gemacht, da sind wir tatsächlich am Trash vor dem zweiten Boss gewiped. Zusammenstellung der Truppe war auch recht lustig, DK-Tank, DK-DD und zwei Jäger, als Heiler war ich mit der Priesterin drin.

Der Tank ist die vorletzte Trashgruppe mit halbem Leben angestürmt, obwohl ich mit dem Heiler noch beim looten der vorherigen Mobgruppe war. Manchmal sollte man schon auf den Heiler und evtl. auch auf ne Heilung warten  . Da ich beim hinrennen zur Gruppe instant in einen Eisblock verpackt wurde, blieb die Heilung weg -> über die Tatsache, dass der DK-Tank nur noch Halflife hatte war ja oben schon berichtet worden -> Wipe.

Beim Erzbischof wurde der Erfolg mitgemacht, hinterher dann die Frage "hast du den Erfolg schon gehabt?" von meinem Gildenkollegen. Mit einem ^^ konnte ich diese Frage bejahen.

Man merkt leider schon wieder verstärkt, dass einige Tanks meinen, Heilung werde überbewertet.

Solange aber die Belohnung die Repkosten bei weitem übersteigt, ist mir das relativ wumpe.

Beim


----------



## Valdrasiala (14. Dezember 2011)

Tomratz schrieb:


> Zumal es dir, davon geh ich zumindest aus, hauptsächlich um das Thema Donnerknall ging


Korrekt. "Herausspotten" könnte man auch übertragen sehen, mit nem Hammer, einem Richturteil, einem Nahkampfwaffenwurf, einem Feenfeuer oder was weiß ich, was ein Tank machen kann, um die Aufmerksamkeit von einem einzelnen Ziel zu bekommen.

War gestern mal wieder im LFR. Die erste Gruppe war gerade im Mahlstrom beim finalen Kampf gegen Deathwing. 5 Heiler, drei davon um die 15k Heilung, die zwei anderen mit sagenhaften 7k. Naja, war klar, dass das nix wird, besonders wenn keine Sau auf den Meteor geht. Hab die Gruppe dann nach dem zweiten Wipe verlassen.

Dann hab ich mir die nächste Gruppe angetan, die gerade auf dem Luftschiff fertig war, der Kampf auf dem Rücken von Deathwing ist für Heiler jetzt ja nicht gerade schwer... Immerhin habe ich das Heilertrinket bekommen, fein fein 

Ansonsten den ganzen Abend mit der Gilde in den drei neuen HCs gewesen, alles in allem ein entspannter Abend bis auf die Gümmelgruppe am Anfang.



Tomratz schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Man merkt leider schon wieder verstärkt, dass einige Tanks meinen, Heilung werde überbewertet.


[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Ja, leider, ich kenne das nur allzu gut. Bloß nicht aus Flächeneffekten herausgehen, bloß nicht unterbrechen, der scheiss Heiler macht das schon. Und wenn nicht, ist er ein Noob, der den Kick reichlich verdient hat.
[/font]


----------



## Fremder123 (14. Dezember 2011)

Tomratz schrieb:


> Man merkt leider schon wieder verstärkt, dass einige Tanks meinen, Heilung werde überbewertet.


Das merk ich auch grad in den Lowlevel-Inis. Meine kleine Diszi-Priesterin (22) ist nebenher noch Kürschner und z.B. die Höhlen des Wehklagens sind ein wahres Paradies für Leichtes und Mittleres Leder. Den Tank interessiert das meist nicht die Bohne und so renn ich meist weit hinterher. In weiser Voraussicht geb ich ihm nach jeder Trashgruppe noch ein Schild, damit er nicht gleich umkippt während ich noch am häuten bin. Aber ein Gutes war dann doch zu vermelden: Nebenbei ist mir noch das Deviatjungtier in die Tasche gehüpft ohne dass ich es in der Hektik gemerkt hab.^^


----------



## RedShirt (14. Dezember 2011)

Tomratz schrieb:


> Da ich beim hinrennen zur Gruppe instant in einen Eisblock verpackt wurde, blieb die Heilung weg -> über die Tatsache, dass der DK-Tank nur noch Halflife hatte war ja oben schon berichtet worden -> Wipe.



ein _guter_ DK Tank hätte seine CDs runtergezogen, sich mit Vampirblut+Lichborne usw vollgeheilt und/oder die Mobs mit zwei (!) Jägern natürlich kiten können. Die Caster unterbrechen, ist ja Schaden vermeidbar.
Dann hätte er zwar keine CDs für 1-2 Minuten mehr, aber er würde leben. Macht halt den Unterschied.
Man merkt oft an toten DDs oder an vermehrten CDs, daß der Heiler grad afk ist. Geht mir zumindest mit dem DK Tank so.


----------



## Doofkatze (14. Dezember 2011)

Bis auf eine von 4 Instanzen war gestern Abend alles optimal, allerdings...was soll auch schlecht sein, wenn man in den 3 anderen Instanzen nur 2 DDs braucht 

Unser Gildenmeister war das erste Mal seit 4.3 online. Natürlich kannte er die Instanzen nicht und brauchte noch etwas Hilfe.

Brunnen der Ewigkeit. DK-Tank (moi), Schurke (einer unser Heals normalerweise) + Gildenmeister (Magier) + 1 Random DD + 1 Random Heiler.

Alles lief recht normal. Der erste Boss fiel ohne Probleme. Unser Mage ging also die Quest abgeben, ich wartete.

Schon Sekunden später, nachdem wir also zu viert vor der ersten Trashgruppe an dem Aufweg standen, lief der Heiler los und bodypullte schonmal die erste Gruppe...Der Magier war nichtmal bei seinem Questgeber.

"hab keine Lust hier rumzukrebsen" kam vom Heiler, nachdem ich eingreifen musste, weil die DDs mit einstiegen und selbst Aggro bekamen.
"Unser Magier war noch nicht hier, wir erklären alles nebenbei per TS"
"In den 3 Inis brauchts keine Erklärungen!"

Wie üblich machten wir darauf aufmerksam, das wir keine Lust haben, durch Inis zu heizen, vor allem wenn jemand noch nie hier war.
Langsam zählte ich den Timer runter, der noch offenstand, bis wir den Dungeon ohne Dungeonlooser verlassen konnten.

Plötzlich jedoch standen wir dann auch schon hinter Lady Azshara und haben den Rest durchgestanden, zumal niemand mehr vorgerannt ist im letzten Teil. Witzig war nur, das wir unserem Gildenmeister die Erfahrung abgenommen haben, sich die Sequenz anzuschauen und das Portal genommen haben, während die beiden Randoms, für die alles zu langsam war, sich den Kram angeschaut haben... Eigentlich schade, dabei ist gerade er in die Geschichte interessiert.


----------



## Stevesteel (14. Dezember 2011)

Habe mich gestern mit Palatank per DF Zufall für eine der 3 neuen Instanzen angemeldet.
Ich landete innerhalb von Sekunden im Brunnen der Ewigkeit. Leider stand kein Boss mehr, so daß ich und andere 
Mitglieder der Gruppe ohne Punkte, aber mit 10min Bann wieder rausgingen -_-


----------



## Fremder123 (14. Dezember 2011)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> Habe mich gestern mit Palatank per DF Zufall für eine der 3 neuen Instanzen angemeldet.
> Ich landete innerhalb von Sekunden im Brunnen der Ewigkeit. Leider stand kein Boss mehr, so daß ich und andere
> Mitglieder der Gruppe ohne Punkte, aber mit 10min Bann wieder rausgingen -_-


Klingt schwer verbuggt. Sowas Ärgerliches hatte ich letztens im BG. Auge des Sturms, ich reite zum Draeneiturm, weil da traditionell zuerst angegriffen wird. Siehe da, es kamen in der Tat ein paar Hordlinge. Ich nahm den ersten Gegner ins Ziel und... "Ungültiges Ziel". Na gut, halt den nächsten. "Ungültiges Ziel". Alle durchgetabbt und immer dasselbe, ich konnte keinen einzigen angreifen. Also reloggt und in Sturmwind mit 15-Minuten-Deserteur-Debuff aufgewacht. Sehr nett.


----------



## Hamburgperle (14. Dezember 2011)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Klingt schwer verbuggt. Sowas Ärgerliches hatte ich letztens im BG. Auge des Sturms, ich reite zum Draeneiturm, weil da traditionell zuerst angegriffen wird. Siehe da, es kamen in der Tat ein paar Hordlinge. Ich nahm den ersten Gegner ins Ziel und... "Ungültiges Ziel". Na gut, halt den nächsten. "Ungültiges Ziel". Alle durchgetabbt und immer dasselbe, ich konnte keinen einzigen angreifen. Also reloggt und in Sturmwind mit 15-Minuten-Deserteur-Debuff aufgewacht. Sehr nett.



Und was lehrt Dich das? "DU SOLLST KEINEN ALLIANZLER SPIELEN!" ;-))


----------



## RedShirt (14. Dezember 2011)

Das ist die Fraktion mit den hübscheren weiblichen Chars (!) die kann man als Abwechslung schon mal spielen.

@topic

die neuen Inis sind - im Regelfall - so schnell durch wie Wotlk Dungeons - Endzeit ca. 15 Min, Rest ähnlich bei halbwegs kundigen Leuten.

Bei den letzten Randomraids allerdings hab ich wirklich festgestellt, warum Heiler die meistgesuchteste Klasse ist... hatte Heiler dabei, Druiden mit 5k HPS bei Zon'ozz... ARGH
wirklich nicht schön. Dann wird man als Tank geflamt, warum man umkippt. Postet man die grandiosen 10k HPS der beiden Topheiler, den Rest darunter, ist man "Papptank" ... =( unglaublich.

Das Loot war bisher außerdem relativ ungleich verteilt. Ein Char ging mit 3 Tokens von 4 Bossen raus, andere haben genau 1 Item aus 3 Runs erhalten. Naja.


----------



## xDhasser (15. Dezember 2011)

Jaja die moderne Pest in MMO´s ist die "Leaveritis Asozialus".... Wenn nun Blizzard noch den Schimpfwortfilter so umbauen würde, dass wenn ein "Filterbares" Wort kommt, automatisch der DC kommt inclusive 24h Sperre.... Ein traumhafter Wunsch....


----------



## Fremder123 (15. Dezember 2011)

Hamburgperle schrieb:


> Und was lehrt Dich das? "DU SOLLST KEINEN ALLIANZLER SPIELEN!" ;-))


Bin aber großer Fan von Eisenschmiede und auch das neu gestaltete Sturmwind sieht schön aus. Als Alternative diese staubige Wüstenstadt irgendwo im Nirgendwo? Nee, ich glaub nicht.

Gestern meine Jägerin durch den LFR geschleift. Alle 8 Bosse, waren 2 saubere Runs - es geht also. Ein Wipe beim Wahnsinn, weil die letzten blasigen Tentakel nicht schnell genug weggemacht wurden, aber ansonsten erstaunlich ordentlich. Leider nix bei rumgekommen außer den Punkten. Das was ich todsicher hätte haben können - die Handschuhe bei Morchok - hatte ich schon und diese droppten gleich zweimal. Auch der andere Jäger brauchte sie nicht, das war schon recht ärgerlich. Naja hab noch 3 Chars, mal schauen ob wenigstens einer davon diese Woche irgendwas bekommt.^^


----------



## Tomratz (15. Dezember 2011)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Gestern meine Jägerin durch den LFR geschleift. Alle 8 Bosse, waren 2 saubere Runs - *es geht also*. Ein Wipe beim Wahnsinn, weil die letzten blasigen Tentakel nicht schnell genug weggemacht wurden, aber ansonsten erstaunlich ordentlich. Leider nix bei rumgekommen außer den Punkten. Das was ich todsicher hätte haben können - die Handschuhe bei Morchok - hatte ich schon und diese droppten gleich zweimal. Auch der andere Jäger brauchte sie nicht, das war schon recht ärgerlich. Naja hab noch 3 Chars, mal schauen ob wenigstens einer davon diese Woche irgendwas bekommt.^^



Es geht, ja, allerdings merkt man von Tag zu Tag wie die "Leistungskurve" abnimmt. Will heissen, von Mittwoch bis Freitag, vielleicht auch noch Samstag, gehen Leute in den LFR, die entsprechendes Spielverständnis haben, denen aber z.B. die Zeit fehlt, mehr als einen Tag in der Woche zu raiden. Die versuchen dann natürlich, ihre Chars, meinetwegen auch Twinks, über den Raidfinder etwas zu pushen, schliesslich ist 384 doch besser als 378.

Wenn diese Leute dann weg sind, steigen die "Chancen", das in der Gesamtmischung der Randomraids immer "schlechtere" Spieler dabei sind.

Ich hab das schmerzlich am Dienstag erfahren, als ich den Fehler gemacht hab, meine Priesterin im Randomraid anzumelden. Hatte seit letzten Mittwoch nicht viel Zeit, also wollte ich es versuchen. Zwei Bosse wurden mit Mühe und Not gelegt, der Kampf auf Todesschwinges Rücken war eine einzige Katastrophe.

Ich werd auf jeden Fall versuchen, die Randomraids heute Abend oder spätestens Morgen durchzuziehen.


----------



## Russelkurt (15. Dezember 2011)

Sonntag hab ich meinen Hunter durch den LFR gezogen. Das war zwar ein heilloses Chaos, aber jeder Boss lag im ersten Try. Sogar Todesschwinges Wahnsinn. 2 Trinkets, 2 Token und genug Punkte für einen Umhang. Das war ne echt teure Aktion den Sch... *hust* Kram zu sockeln und zu verzaubern. Die Preise in unserem AH sind echt unfeierlich geworden -.-'

Aber das war die Entschädigung für meinen Schurken: Der hat kein einziges Teil bei 8 Bossen bekommen und die Schurken-/Verstärkeraxt bei Todesschwinges Wahnsinn hat mir ein Retri-Pala weggewürfelt *fluch* Der andere Schurke und die zwei Verstärker haben erstmal rumgeheult und geflamed, aber da war der Retri schon längst weg, samt Axt. Der kann jetzt nicht mal mehr was damit anfangen -.- Ist doch alles neuerdings Klassengebunden der Mist *fluch²* 

P.S.: Ist der Schimpfwortfilter auch immer an bei euch? Ich hab den nach dem Einloggen immer ausmachen müssen. Das ging mir so aufn Keks, dass ich jetzt auf den englischen Client gewechselt bin. Da kann man wenigstens wieder normal Deutsch schreiben^^


----------



## Doofkatze (15. Dezember 2011)

Russelkurt schrieb:


> Das war ne echt teure Aktion den Sch... *hust* Kram zu sockeln und zu verzaubern. Die Preise in unserem AH sind echt unfeierlich geworden -.-'



Ich finds gut.
Nicht, weil ich da mitmische und Gold verdiene (schön wäre es), sondern weil es den Farmtrieb neu angetrieben hat.

600 Gold in einer Stunde zu "sparen", ist doch auch mal was feines. Unsere Farmreserven (ca. 3 Stacks für jeden Edelstein) sind mittlerweile bei 5 Mitspielern AUFGEBRAUCHT!


----------



## myadictivo (15. Dezember 2011)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Das Loot war bisher außerdem relativ ungleich verteilt. Ein Char ging mit 3 Tokens von 4 Bossen raus, andere haben genau 1 Item aus 3 Runs erhalten. Naja.



joa..2 chars durchgeschleift und bisher kein token abgegriffen.. pech  dabei hat die erste woche so gut angefangen.
gestern dann noch nen verbuggten raid erwischt wo der boss nicht despawnt ist nach dem x-ten wipe ^^
aber gut so..mit der nächsten gruppe lag er wengst im dreck

also hoffen wir heute beim shadow 

edit : auch mit dem shadow nix abgegriffen 
aber immerhin noch in endzeit bißl rumgewiped


----------



## Fremder123 (16. Dezember 2011)

Gestern war kein guter Tag für die Drachenseele.

1. Paladin:
Es wurde im /2 noch ein Heiler für DS 10 in einem Gildenraid gesucht. Da mein Holy derzeit keinen festen Raid hat meldete ich mich und wurde geladen. Wie sich herausstellte hatte die Gilde abgesehen von rudimentären LfR-Beobachtungen keinerlei Erfahrung. So starben wir bei Morchok einen frühen Heldentod, warum weiß ich auch nicht so genau. Ich lag mit 14k HPS mit Abstand an 1. Stelle, daran kanns also nicht gelegen haben. Und schon ging das Geflame los. Ja richtig, die Gildenmitglieder blafften sich gegenseitig an. Der eine könne keine Aggro halten, der andere mache das falsch usw. Meine Augen wurden immer größer und voller Panik fragte ich mich, wo ich denn hier hingeraten war. Dann verschwand auch schon das erste Gildenmitglied aus dem TS und ging offline. Als dann der selbsternannte Raidleiter auch noch zu einer heroischen Rede ansetzte, dass wir uns Boss für Boss im Schweiße unseres Angesichts erarbeiten müssten und dafür mit brechenden Knochen bluten würden wie noch nie zuvor (Übertreibungen sind vom Autor beabsichtigt), habe ich den Raid panisch verlassen. Sorry Leute, das passt vielleicht auf die Anfänge in den Feuerlanden aber nicht zu den ersten Bossen der Drachenseele, erst recht nicht wenn man im LfR üben kann bis zum umfallen. Klingt vielleicht nach WotLK-Denkweise, aber dennoch war das alles schon irgendwie verquer. Ich hätte ja nix gesagt nur wegen dem Wipe, aber allein der Umgangston zwischen den Gilden-Leuten war unter aller Sau und da sich meine alte Gilde auch grad im Unfrieden aufgelöst hat bin ich dafür absolut nicht in Stimmung.

2. Feral:
Ok, ich dachte also dass der Feral noch keine LfR-ID hat und sich in Vorbereitung auf den morgigen 10er Stamm noch fix durch den Easymode prügeln könnte; vielleicht ist ja was Nettes dabei. Also für die 2. Hälfte angemeldet. Ich erwischte nach mehreren Anläufen nur eine Gruppe die auf dem Luftschiff stand. Die vielen Skelette ließen nichts Gutes erahnen und so war es dann auch. Erste Voidzone kommt, nur ein paar gehen rein - wusch, 1/3 des Raids tot. Nächste Void dasselbe und bei der 3. war der Wipe komplett. Noch entnervt von dem Erlebnis mit dem Paladin hab ich auf meine Jägerin geloggt und PvP gemacht, das lief gestern wenigstens fast durchweg sehr gut für die Allianz. Und wieder einmal zeigt sich dass auch der LfR trotz aller Unkenrufe zum Massengrab werden kann, wenn der Großteil einfach brainafk auf /folgen ist.


----------



## Tomratz (16. Dezember 2011)

Ging mir Gestern mit der Priesterin etwas besser.

Wollte auch vor dem 10er Gildenraid noch schnell schauen ob ich im LFR was abstauben kann und hab mich für die erste Hälfte angemeldet.

Beim ersten Boss gabs zahlreiche Tote, darunter auch mich, ich stand zwar schön hinter dem Stein, von dem bösen Blut war auch nix zu sehen, trotzdem fiel ich um.

Blöderweise kam der BR dann genau kurz vorm nächsten Stampfen durch und ich war instant wieder tot. Gab nochmal einen, besser getimten und ich konnt trotz der fast durchgängigen Abwesenheit noch den einen oder andern im Heal hinter mir lassen.

Beim Pingpong Boss hat dann eine Magierin alleine die Kugel übernommen, was auch ne ganze Zeitlang gut ging. Irgendwie ist dann aber mal die Heilung ausgeblieben (ich war leider nicht in Range) und die Magierin fiel um. Die Kugeln wurden dann durch andere übernommen und der Boss lag im ersten Versuch. Da keiner die Magierin aufheben wollte, hab ich mich erbarmt.

Leider musste ich dann off, wobei ich denke, dass die Gruppe in der vorgefundenen Zusammensetzung eh den dritten Boss wohl nicht geschafft hätte.

Loot gabs natürlich mal wieder keinen, mir wurde das schöne Token mit einem Punkt mehr weggewürfelt  


Als kleinen Ausgleich bekam ich dann im 10er (da stehen wir auch noch ganz am Anfang) wenigstens einen Königinnengranat.


----------



## Elektron1 (16. Dezember 2011)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Gestern war kein guter Tag für die Drachenseele.
> 
> Und wieder einmal zeigt sich dass auch der LfR trotz aller Unkenrufe zum Massengrab werden kann, wenn der Großteil einfach brainafk auf /folgen ist.




Ging mir ebenso - der Anteil an willigen und fähigen Spielern im Lfr hat (gefühlt) abgenommen.
Wundert mich ehr wenig, diese Phänomen hab ich schon öfters wahrgenommen. Am Anfang probieren viele die neuen Inis( z.B. ZA/ZG). Einige werden dann so übel verdroschen, dass sie es ne Zeit lang lassen und somit melden sich in den ersten Wochen ehr nur die fähigen rnd´s an. Die "guten" Spieler der ersten zwei Wochen sind großteils in den 10er Normalmodus gewechselt und die schlechteren, die sich am Anfang zurückgehalten haben trauen sich aufgrund der überall zu lesenden "Leichtigkeit" der Bosse im Lfr verstärkt rein..

Der LFR ist kein Selbstläufer, wenn selbst die Grundprinzipien der Bosse missachtet werden....
Nach 4 wipes am Blobb Boss war für mich gestern Schluss^^.


----------



## Cassiopheia (16. Dezember 2011)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Die vielen Skelette ließen nichts Gutes erahnen und so war es dann auch. Erste Voidzone kommt, nur ein paar gehen rein - wusch, 1/3 des Raids tot. Nächste Void dasselbe und bei der 3. war der Wipe komplett.



Hatte ich gestern auch -.- Genau das.. beim Kampf danach dann nen Hunter der mithilfe seinen Pets schön ein Tentakel nach dem anderen runtergefocussed hat  Bei Deathwing war ich dann leider der größte Fail des Trys -soweit ich sehen konnte.. hab nicht viel von den anderen gesehn (hach ja.. Shadowstep = instant tot dort  nu weiß ichs :< warum auch immer man bei nem shadowstep aufs Armtentakel welches oben auf der Plattform ist direkt zu Deathwing in die glühende Lava kommt... Wenigstens ein paar Screenshots aus ner schönen Perspektive konnte ich machen *lach*)

War dankbar, dass kein Flame kam.. hab mir schon selber genug in den Arsch gebissen dafür >.<


----------



## myadictivo (16. Dezember 2011)

grad mit der eule brunnen des zwielichts gemacht. hab die ganzen ini quests noch offen.
klappt auch alles ganz gut, von einem wipe mal abgesehn weil wir einmal die böse tante nicht unterbrechen und es die gruppe eumelt.

stehn vorm endboss.. mein rechner entscheidet sich zum spontanen neustart..
ich wähl mich fix wieder ein und finde mich wieder in tol barad..

das saugt..

zwar endlich 2 uralt items ersetzen können..

kurz die preise für verzauberungen im AH gecheckt..

vom glauben abgekommen und spiel beendet


----------



## Wolfmania (16. Dezember 2011)

myadictivo schrieb:


> kurz die preise für verzauberungen im AH gecheckt..
> 
> vom glauben abgekommen und spiel beendet



ja hab vor dem Patch viel eingekauft und bin nun ein Powerseller....*grins* so kommt Freude auf, weitere twinks bekommen einen Chopper...


----------



## sensêij1988 (16. Dezember 2011)

Cassiopheia schrieb:


> Hatte ich gestern auch -.- Genau das.. beim Kampf danach dann nen Hunter der mithilfe seinen Pets schön ein Tentakel nach dem anderen runtergefocussed hat  Bei Deathwing war ich dann leider der größte Fail des Trys -soweit ich sehen konnte.. hab nicht viel von den anderen gesehn (hach ja.. Shadowstep = instant tot dort  nu weiß ichs :< warum auch immer man bei nem shadowstep aufs Armtentakel welches oben auf der Plattform ist direkt zu Deathwing in die glühende Lava kommt... Wenigstens ein paar Screenshots aus ner schönen Perspektive konnte ich machen *lach*)
> 
> War dankbar, dass kein Flame kam.. hab mir schon selber genug in den Arsch gebissen dafür >.<



glaub war dabei bist du gestorben gleich nach nem Plattformwechsel?


----------



## Cassiopheia (16. Dezember 2011)

Direkt bei der zweiten Plattform nachdem dort das große Tentakel down ging.. *seufz* War aber immerhin die einzige Tote =/


----------



## Feuerkatze (19. Dezember 2011)

irgendwie waren die letzten lfrs und inis eher uninteressant. ist nur noch loot abgreifen. Echt langweilig. 
Gestern hatte ich immerhin mal wieder ein fast erzählenswertes Erlebnis. 


Ich mit Heildruide

weitere Teilnehmer: Palatank, DD-DK, Jäger, Mage. 

Ini: die dritte neue wo man mit Thrall mitläuft. 

Start irgendwie schon eher langsam, aber ok. Die ersten beiden Trashpacks gehen sehr langsam down. Ich guck aufs Recount 1. Pala, 2. DK. 3. Jäger sonst nix. Wie? gut ich mache nie Schaden, wenn ich heile, aber so ein Mage. 

Ich schreib also: Mage, du darfst auch mal Schaden machen hier. - Keine Reaktion. Ich versuche ihn zu kicken, darf ich aber nicht. 

Der erste Boss. Irgendwer, der wohl nicht Tank oder Heiler war (und wohl auch nicht der Mage) spricht Thrall an. Der Tank steht hinten und dann in der Mauer. Wipe

Wir laufen rein. Versuchen nochmal. Alle bleiben fleissig in den weissen kreisen stehen - ich komm mit dem Heilen nicht mehr hinterher, weil durch den fehlenden Schaden des Mages der Boss halt auch noch sehr langsam down geht. Wipe

Ich verusche nochmal den Mage zu kicken. 3 Minuten. Ich will grad vorschlagen, dass wir darauf warten - da schreibt der Tank: Darauf hab ich keinen Bock, ihr könnt euch nen anderen suchen und verlässt die Gruppe. 

Ich bin dann auch gegangen. Hatte keinen Bock mehr.


----------



## Doofkatze (19. Dezember 2011)

Hatte Samstag einen Schurken dabei, der mich irgendwie verhintern wollte.

Brunnen der Ewigkeit. 

Das zweite Portal ist gerade kaputt. Wir sind auf dem Weg zum dritten Portal, da ist ja nochmal so eine Teufelswache. Ich, wie so häufig derzeit Tank, stehe noch recht weit hinten, als die Wache auch schon angesprungen kommt. Eine Person war offensichtlich schonmal nach vorne gelaufen und hat gepullt.

Danach. Vor dem ersten Boss. Ich bin noch auf meinem Laufweg, als der Schurke schon anfängt und mit Schurkenhandel auf den Boss einprügelt, während ich eigentlich noch auf das Gebrüll warte, um überhaupt Wut zu haben.

Auf dem Weg zum dritten Boss, direkt bei der ersten Gruppe, rennt der Schurke wieder unsichtbar nach vorne und wieder kommen plötzlich Mobs auf mich zu...

Ich stelle ihn zur Rede, frage, was das denn nun werden soll, ob ich nu überhaupt noch tanken soll oder ob ers nich ganz übernehmen möchte, da er immerhin schon mehrere Gruppen gepullt hat.
"ich pulle doch gar nicht"

Da habe ich doch glatt die Gruppe verlassen.


----------



## Stevesteel (19. Dezember 2011)

Gestern mit Hexenmeister Cap vollmachen wollen (wurde auch voll^^).
Bei der Königin Azshara erklärte sich ein Retri bereit, den Cast zu kicken.
Was mich nur wunderte, die Mobs blieben ziemlich lange stehen.
Ich sah wie der Pala sich zur Königin bewegte, wunderte mich zwar etwas, aber ok, evtl. wollte er nur den Kampf starten.
Die Mobs gingen nicht down...nach dem Wipe merkte ich, daß der Paladin gar nicht am Kampf teilnahm, sondern nur bei 
Aszhara stehen blieb.
Ich fragte ihn wieso.
Daraufhin er: Ich dachte, man stellt immer jemanden zum Kicken ab 
Nuja, dann war auch das geklärt, weiter zu Mannoroth.
Dort gewann ich sogar die Verderbte Gabe des Dämonenlords.
Ging aus Gruppe und merkte, daß ich 0 Plätze hatte -_-
Naja, nächstes mal.


----------



## Fremder123 (19. Dezember 2011)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> Dort gewann ich sogar die Verderbte Gabe des Dämonenlords.
> Ging aus Gruppe und merkte, daß ich 0 Plätze hatte -_-
> Naja, nächstes mal.


Argh, das ist bitter. Meine kleine Schamine will das auch unbedingt haben, hatte nur bisher kein Glück. Wenn ich mir dann sowas vorstelle wie bei Dir... uh, das muss wirklich weh tun. 

Habs in nem andren Thread schon mal angeschnitten, aber weils so schön war: Freitag Abend nach dem Stammraid wollte mein Feral gleich noch seine ID im LFR verballern. Also für die letzten 4 Bosse angemeldet und es ging erfreulicherweise auch "0 von 8 Bosse" auf. Erfreulicherweise? Denkste.

Ultraxion
1. Wipe schon beim Trash. Ja richtig gelesen, beim Trash. Die Tanks kamen mit dem spotten nicht hinterher und bald stand die ganze Plattform im Flammen. Selbst als ich in Bär wechselte und mit spottete war es schon zu spät. Beim 2. Mal ähnlich, aber es blieb wenigstens hier und da eine Lücke, also fiel der Trash irgendwann um. Nächster Wipe dann beim Boss bei 6%, weil einfach Schaden fehlte am Ende (ich war als Feral auf dem 5. Platz und kann dort nicht mal schreddern, das sagt einiges). Nächster Versuch, selbes Ergebnis. Beim 3. Mal klappte es dann.

Schiff
Es fing ganz normal an, doch dann standen wieder einmal nicht genug Leute in den Voids und das große Sterben begann. Schließlich waren nur noch so wenige übrig dass man sich dort gar nicht mehr reintrauen konnte ohne sofort zu sterben und das Schiff nahm dadurch derart viel Schaden, dass es explodierte. Im LfR. Noch nie erlebt bisher und wusste gar nicht dass das geht, aber man lernt ja nie aus. Als ich sagte, dass wir alle da rein gehen müssen weil das Schiff sonst kaputt geht, kam natürlich sofort die Ansage, dass das im LfR gar nicht möglich sei. Ich hab dann nur gedacht, dass gegen solche Ignoranz eh nix hilft und einfach auf brain afk geschalten. Irgendwann lag dann auch dieser Boss.

Rückgrat
Es ist wie immer: Ein Tentakel wird markiert, 3 werden umgehauen. Die Dunkelziffer an Legasthenikern in Deutschland scheint erschreckend hoch zu sein, weil das wirklich JEDES Mal passiert. Also versucht, dem vielen Blut Herr zu werden, was dann auch gelang. Der Kampf verlief erstaunlicherweise dann auch gut, zumindest kamen wir weiter. Ein Hoch auf unsere Heiler, welche die grenzenlose Dummheit vieler DDs wiedermal ausbügeln mussten.

Wahnsinn
Nachdem mehrfach hintereinander die blasigen Tentakel nicht gefokusst wurden, hats mir dann auch wegen der fortgeschrittenen Stunde gereicht. Ich war bis dahin anderthalb Stunden dort drin und hatte einfach keinen Bock mehr. Also scheiß auf die Punkte und raus da.

Am Samstag Mittag dann nochmal probiert, obwohl ich ja Lootsperre auf 3 Bosse hatte. Wir haben die 4 Bosse in einer halben Stunde ohne einen Wipe gelegt - dass es sowas dort noch gibt...

Das eigentlich Schlimme am freitäglichen Erlebnis: Ich hatte eine Bekannte dort reingeschleift, die eigentlich gar nicht wollte und zum ersten Mal dort drin war. Und anstatt ihr das an sich wirklich nützliche Tool schmackhaft zu machen wurde sie gnadenlos vergrault und wird sicher so schnell nicht mehr dort reingehen, weil selbst rudimentärste Taktiken nicht verfolgt werden. "Lol, im Lootfinder muss man nix beachten". Denkste. Und somit hat das Teil eine gute Heilerin verloren, denn sie lag immer mit Abstand auf Platz 1. Also danke an die Gurkentruppe, ihr habt ganze Arbeit geleistet.


----------



## Stevesteel (19. Dezember 2011)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> viel Wahres



Das stimmt, solche Aussagen wie, im LFR kann die Hälfte afk sein und es ist schaffbar, sind definitiv Wunschgedanken
Es reicht schon aus, wenn 3 von 6 Heilern nicht ordentlich heilen oder 10 von den Schadensverursachern kein ordentlichen Schaden fahren oder halt die Tanks nicht wissen, 
wie man die Bosse tanken muss.
Schon wipt man.
Ist halt doch kein Freeloot, wie viele annehmen.
Hatte letztens auch solch eine Gruppe, wo dann die letzten 3 Heiler im Recount mal rausgevotet wurden oder auch mal DD fix wechselten.


----------



## Rocodo (19. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin letztens auch im Luftschiff gewipt. Na gut, bin jetzt nicht der einzige, aber es war leider das Luftschiff im ICC. Mit 8 85ern und zwei 81ern.. Non HC. Unmöglich? Ja schon, aber:
Es ging schon vor dem Raid los: Drei Leute mit "Mei Hed sed is kaput. " (Originalzitat- und nein, das war kein Witz, der Rest der Ansagen hatte eine ähnliche Qualität.) Also kein Ts. Keiner hat es geschafft auf Hero zu stellen. Auf dem Schiff sollte der Erfolg gemacht werden, (jeder maximal zweimal rüber), aber irgendwie waren die Grundzüge nicht klar. Saurfang wurde auf 50 % gekloppt, der Magier dafür stehen gelassen. 
Ich hätte das gerne geändert, aber da ich als Heiler dachte, ich würde kein Raketenpack brauchen....

Bin dann lieber in den LFR. Es ist echt erstaunlich, wieviel asoziales Pack sich Sonntags mittags an den Rechner setzt. Nur am meckern, nur am schimpfen, sie können wirklich ALLE Klassen spielen- zumindest Ihren Aussagen nach. Gut, bei Ihrer eigenen Klasse gibt es noch deutliche Defizite, aber dafür können sie ja nichts, es sind immer die die Anderen, die failen. Ich kann gar nicht so viele Leute auf Igno schalten wie ich will...


----------



## Doofkatze (19. Dezember 2011)

Rocodo schrieb:


> Ich bin letztens auch im Luftschiff gewipt. Na gut, bin jetzt nicht der einzige, aber es war leider das Luftschiff im ICC. Mit 8 85ern und zwei 81ern.. Non HC. Unmöglich? Ja schon, aber:
> Es ging schon vor dem Raid los: Drei Leute mit "Mei Hed sed is kaput. " (Originalzitat- und nein, das war kein Witz, der Rest der Ansagen hatte eine ähnliche Qualität.) Also kein Ts. Keiner hat es geschafft auf Hero zu stellen. Auf dem Schiff sollte der Erfolg gemacht werden, (jeder maximal zweimal rüber), aber irgendwie waren die Grundzüge nicht klar. Saurfang wurde auf 50 % gekloppt, der Magier dafür stehen gelassen.
> Ich hätte das gerne geändert, aber da ich als Heiler dachte, ich würde kein Raketenpack brauchen....
> 
> Bin dann lieber in den LFR. Es ist echt erstaunlich, wieviel asoziales Pack sich Sonntags mittags an den Rechner setzt. Nur am meckern, nur am schimpfen, sie können wirklich ALLE Klassen spielen- zumindest Ihren Aussagen nach. Gut, bei Ihrer eigenen Klasse gibt es noch deutliche Defizite, aber dafür können sie ja nichts, es sind immer die die Anderen, die failen. Ich kann gar nicht so viele Leute auf Igno schalten wie ich will...




Kleine Anekdote zum Luftschiff aus ICC-Zeiten.

Wir haben das Luftschiff notwendigerweise mal zu dritt gepackt. Wir waren zu fünft dort, als 2 Leute vom Schiff gesprungen sind. 1 Woche nachdem damals dieser eine Punkt auf nem Mast weggemacht wurden. Irgendwer kam auf die grandiose Idee, schonmal unseren Futzie anzusprechen. Und so ging es los. 1 Heiler, 1 Tank, 1 DD (ich).

Folgendes passierte: Mangels Schaden war der Tank am Schiff gebunden und auch der Heiler hatte fortlaufend mehr zu tun. Ich saß in der Kanone, habe den Magier gemacht, auf dem Hin- und Rückflug die Mobs zugedottet und bin wieder in die Kanone ...


----------



## Tomratz (20. Dezember 2011)

Mein Magetwink hat diese Woche noch nicht alle Bosse beim Randomraididiotenfinder gemacht, mir war meistens die Wartezeit zu lang und ich hab irgendwann auf den Palatwink umgeloggt um zu farmen.

Gestern hat es mich dann aber doch gepackt und ich hab mich für den zweiten Teil angemeldet, während der Wartezeit hab ich dem Mage mal das Angeln beigebracht  

Die Einladung ging auf und es wurde nur noch Deathwing angeboten. Nachdem ich beim ersten Mal abgelehnt hatte, nahm ich dann beim zweiten Mal doch an und landete in einer Gruppe, wo schon darüber diskutiert wurde, was denn im vorherigen Try falsch gelaufen war.

Nun ist der Mage, auch wenn er inzwischen Ilvl 374 hat, hauptsächlich ein Spaßtwink und ich hatte mich mit dem Kampf gegen Todesschwinge bisher nicht aus DD-Sicht beschäftige (Asche auf mein Haupt).

Es ging los und ich hab fleissig auf die Tentakel eingeprügelt, jedoch vergessen, dann bei den blasigen Tentakeln das Ziel zu wechseln. War auf der ersten Plattform kein Problem, auch auf der zweiten gings noch, auf der dritten hats mich dann zerbröselt. Während der Wartezeit auf den Wipe konnte ich mir Gedanken über mein Fehlverhalten machen (für das mich übrigens niemand geflamed hat).

Neuer Versuch, jetzt wusste ich ja, dass die blasigen Tentakeln weg müssen. Anscheinend war ich aber der einzige, der in diesem Try auf die Adds losging -> erneuter Wipe.

Vor dem dritten Versuch hat es der SL noch mal sehr deutlich gesagt und siehe da, es gab, wenn ich mich recht entsinne, gerade mal einen Toten (nein, ich wars nicht) und Deathwing hat sich aus dem Staub gemacht.

Ich gelobe jedenfalls Besserung und werd mir doch mal die Guides durchschauen, damit mir solche Peinlichkeiten künftig erspart bleiben. 


Edit sagt mir gerade ich soll noch was anfügen: Nein, ich hatte nicht mehr die Angel equipped, so schlau, die Klamotten vor der Ini auszutauschen war ich gerade noch


----------



## Terrascream (20. Dezember 2011)

Letztens n schönes Erlebnis gehabt.

Es wurde für Raggi only noch ein DD gesucht, also hab ich mich gemeldet.

Als ich rangeportet wurde bot sich mir ein Bild von Zulini equippten Leuten, bis auf einen Mage mit ganz gutem Gear(welcher auch der RL war). Kaum einer wusste wie Raggi funzt, also erklärte es der RL ne halbe Stunde lang.
Dann ging es los:
Bis auf mich fuhren die DD's so um die 12k Dps...^^ Als ich dann bei 30% starb und es keinen Brezz mehr gab dachte ich mir : "Ohje wir hätten es fast geschafft" Also bin ich kurz aufs Klo gegangen und hab mir was zu trinken geholt,als ich wieder kam lag Raggi im Dreck :'D

Fand ich echt lustig, fast keiner wusste wie es läuft, grottiges Eq und dann first try...^^


----------



## oww (20. Dezember 2011)

Gestern auch ein paar Inis gehabt.
Erst mit dem Jäger-Main Endzeit und dann die letzte von den neuen mit nem Gildenkollegen und meiner Freundin. Lief super (außer einen Instanttod bei Sylvanys Echo, k.A. was mich da erwischt hat und dann nem Fast-Wipe, weil wir den Ghoul nicht runtergekriegt haben). Danach noch die Thrall-Ini, die auch angenehm lief. Anschließend dachte ich mir, ich geh noch mit der 35er Feral-Druidin rein. Wollte mir als DD mal das Scharlachrote Kloster anschauen, um das danach evtl. zu tanken (trau mich das nie). Also rein und los gings. Jo, und ich war erst mal mit halb so viel Schaden wie der Rest letzter. Hab mich dann noch ein bißchen steigern können, aber wirklich viel kam nicht raus... Ich hab die ganze Zeit nur auf die Flames gewartet... (hab dann gemerkt, dass meine Trefferwertung unter aller Sau war...) Cool war dann aber der Tank, der, nachdem am Ende der Ini Recount gepostet hatte, auf meine Antwort, dass ich den Char noch nicht sooo gut kenne, meinte, Egal. Hauptsache Spaß! Danke. Sind gleich noch eine gegangen


----------



## Virikas (20. Dezember 2011)

Tomratz schrieb:


> Neuer Versuch, jetzt wusste ich ja, dass die blasigen Tentakeln weg müssen. Anscheinend war ich aber der einzige, der in diesem Try auf die Adds losging -> erneuter Wipe.



Da musst aber auch nur rauf, solange Alextrasza (roter Drache, Plattform ganz links) nicht mehr am Kampf beteiligt ist.
In der Standard LfR Reihenfolge (Ysera = Startplattform, Nozdormu (1 Links), Alex (noch eins links), Kalecgos (ganz rechts)) also nur auf der letzten Plattform. 
Vorher kümmert Alex sich drum 

Ansonsten gestern noch mit dem Kriegertank paar Tankbeutel + Punkte abgeholt..
Die Krönung war ein Schurke bei Murozond, der die ganze Zeit über in dem 7 Minuten Kampf um den Drachen rumgelaufen ist und keinen Schaden gemacht hat.
Am Ende des Kampfes (dank CDs ohne Ende und keine Manaprobs beim Heiler) standen dann auf Platz 1 in seinem Schaden Autohit mit satten 256 Stück Treffern im Recount.. Platz 2 Tödliches Gift.. Und zum Schluss dann noch so lustige Dinge wie Nierenhieb, Solarplexus und Tritt...
Gut, dass wenigstens der Hunter seine ~35k gefahren hat, so dass der trotzdem lag.


----------



## Tomratz (20. Dezember 2011)

Langsuir schrieb:


> Da musst aber auch nur rauf, solange Alextrasza (roter Drache, Plattform ganz links) nicht mehr am Kampf beteiligt ist.
> In der Standard LfR Reihenfolge (Ysera = Startplattform, Nozdormu (1 Links), Alex (noch eins links), Kalecgos (ganz rechts)) also nur auf der letzten Plattform.
> Vorher kümmert Alex sich drum



Wieder was dazugelernt, danke.

Kann ich also am Anfang schön weiter Dämätsch auf die grossen Tentakel machen


----------



## Arosk (20. Dezember 2011)

Langsuir schrieb:


> Da musst aber auch nur rauf, solange Alextrasza (roter Drache, Plattform ganz links) nicht mehr am Kampf beteiligt ist.
> In der Standard LfR Reihenfolge (Ysera = Startplattform, Nozdormu (1 Links), Alex (noch eins links), Kalecgos (ganz rechts)) also nur auf der letzten Plattform.
> Vorher kümmert Alex sich drum
> 
> ...



Bei dir wird Kidney und Kick angezeigt? Was hast du für ein Recount?


----------



## Nisbo (21. Dezember 2011)

Also Unterbrechungen werden in Recount ja angezeigt nur zeigt Recount auch sinnlose oder fehlgeschlagene Unterbrechungen an ?


----------



## Fremder123 (21. Dezember 2011)

Gestern Abend, mein Heilpala brauchte noch die letzten Punkte für den Marken-Umhang. Also für die neuen Inis angemeldet und in der Endzeit gelandet. Erstes Echo war Jaina. Der Tank stürmte denn auch gleich in die erstbeste Patrouille. Kein CC, nix, wenigstens ein Totenkopf wurde gesetzt. Warum ich mich wegen CC beschwere? Nun, der Krieger-Tank fraß Schaden wie irre, ich musste sogar den Wächter (beim Trash!) ziehen damit er nicht verreckt und er überlebte trotzdem nur weil er mit Schildwall und sogar Letztem Gefecht (!) unterstützte und ich Hand der Aufopferung auf CD hielt. Erstaunt darüber wagte ich mal einen Blick auf seine Ausrüstung und siehe da - fast alles blau, als Schmuck beide Plörrbräubecher vom Braufest-Boss. Klasse, nun wunderte mich nix mehr. Er sagte sogar noch, dass er die Hölle wäre; ich erwiderte dass das zumindest für seinen Heiler zutrifft.

So ging es dann weiter, bei jeder Trashgruppe war Vollgas-Heilung angesagt, teils fuhr ich über 20k HpS. Die DDs rannten brain-afk hinterher, keiner kümmerte sich um den Lichtbrunnen, den der Priester da gern mal aufstellt, dementpsrechend langsam gingen die Mobs down. Bei Jaina bat ich dann darum, bitte die Frostblitze zu unterbrechen. 2. Phase beginnt... WUSCH, ein Frostblitz nach dem anderen rauscht in die Gruppe, der Papier-Tank kriegt noch zusätzlich von der eigentlich nahkampfschwachen Jaina derbe auf den Sack. Ich brülle noch einmal in den Chat "KICKEN" und dann lässt sich wenigstens der Tank selbst dazu herab. Wenigstens die Bomben machte ein Fernkämpfer von allein. 2. Boss war Baine und hier kam ich kaum dazu, den Debuff vom Tank zu nehmen, weil ich jeden GCD brauchte um ihn überhaupt am Leben zu halten.

Baine liegt, auf zu Murozond. Hier sah der Tank endlich ein dass er noch nicht so wirklich für die Instanz taugte und markierte wenigstens ein Add für eine Eisfalle. Das war auch gut so, denn kaum gepullt prügelten die restlichen 3 Adds derart auf ihn ein dass wieder nur sämtliche CDs von ihm und mir zusammen ihn am Leben halten konnten. Da aber die 2. Gruppe dann von einem Range-DD versehentlich noch zusätzlich gepullt wurde gab es doch noch einen Wipe, denn was nun an Schaden auf den Watteball niederprasselte war unmöglich gegenheilbar.

Bei Murozond bat ich wiederum, dass bitte ein Range die Uhr macht denn ich ahnte wie der Boss unseren Blaumann-Tank zurichten würde. Und so war es auch. Allerdings hielt es kein DD für nötig, mal auf die Uhr zu drücken. Also bin ich fluchend nach hinten und hab es selbst getan kurz bevor der Tank umkippte. Nach einem Nerdrage im Chat übernahm das dann doch noch der Hunter. Der Tank starb zwischendurch trotzdem einmal, weil er einfach so derbe Schaden reinbekam, dass ich selbst mit allen Mitteln nicht dagegen ankam. Gott sei Dank bewirkt die Zeitrücksetzung ja auch eine Wiederbelebung. Ich hab dann nicht mal die Beuteverteilung abgewartet, sondern wollte nur noch raus.

Und nun frag ich mich: Wenn ich schon mit meinem 385er Heilpala solche Probleme hatte diesen Schwamm mit seinem völlig ungeeigneten Equip am Leben zu halten, was wäre dann erst bei einem Heiler passiert, der ebenfalls grad so in die Ini durfte? Ich hoffe immer noch, dass ihm die Instanz zu denken gab und er es vielleicht erstmal bei den normalen Heros belässt. Aber wenn ich recht überlege... wahrscheinlich eher nicht.


----------



## Smirgul (21. Dezember 2011)

Hey dein Tank hat wenigstens noch seine CD's genutzt ;P


----------



## Fizzban (21. Dezember 2011)

war gestern auch wieder mal mit meinen inzwischen ganz gut equipten Heiler im Brunnen der Ewigkeit, dazu noch ein Tankpala, ein Krieger-DD, ein Jäger und ein Mage. Der Tankpala trug eine Mischung aus PvP-Equip, DD-Equip und Tank-Equip, worauf ich schon eine böse Vorahnung hatte. Außerdem fiel mir bei den Trashgruppen auf, dass ich gelegentlich Healaggro hatte und dass die Gruppe mit Unterbrechen nichts am Hut hatte. Ich dachte bei mir "wart mal ab, bis wir bei Azshara sind". Meine Erwartungen wurden auch voll erfüllt, der Tank ist nach der letzten 2er Trashgruppe sofort zu Azshara gerannt und hat gepullt und wir sind natürlich prompt gewiped. Darauf fingen dann sofort die gegenseitigen Vorwürfe an: "warum hast du nicht unterbrochen" - "ich war übernommen, warum ging keiner auf die Hand, du kannst doch auch unterbrechen" usw, bis einer auf die glorreiche Idee kam "der Tank hätte doch unterbrechen können", worauf der Tank sofort geleavt hat, was ich sogar verstanden habe


----------



## Fremder123 (21. Dezember 2011)

Smirgul schrieb:


> Hey dein Tank hat wenigstens noch seine CD's genutzt ;P


Da ist was dran.


----------



## Fordtaurus (21. Dezember 2011)

Immer wieder Samstags.....
Herrlich, ich hatte mich verklickt und landetet mit meinem Heilschami in den Hallen des Ursprungs...Nonhc^^ Hatte mich schon gewundert, warum 3 lvl 84er dabei waren.
Egal dacht ich mir, gibt ja auch Punkte. Die anderen Gruppenmitglieder bestanden aus 3 Gildies und nem 85er DK. Die 3 Gildies hatten auch den DK-Tank gestellt, ausserdem noch ein Eleschami und für die Ini mein "Liebling", ein Zerstörungshexer. 
Ich bin ja absolut kein Equipmentflamer oder Dps-Diktator, aber was der Hexer sich da zusammenspielte war einfach nur arm. Zum weiteren verständniss spiele ich ebenfalls als "2Main" nen Zerstörungshexer. 

Nicht nur, das er noch grüne Lvl77 Items trug, nein er war fast komplett grün equiped und gümplete mit 3,5k-MAX4,3k durch die Ini... ist ja auch egal, solange alle gut durchkommen, mehr oder weniger. Die ersten 3 Mopgruppen habe ich mir immer ein Ziel grün markiert und gefroscht... Doch der GildenDK-Tank und der Eleschami holten immer sofort das Ziel aus dem CC. Ist ja auch nicht wirklich nötig, seh ich ja ein. Mir macht es aber nun einmal Spass, meinen Char komplett zu spielen, soll heissen ich nutze alle nützlichen Fähigkeiten.
Auf die Frage im Chat, ob sie kein CC wollen, kam ein patziges "Nein ist nicht nötig". Hmmmmmkay
Da ich noch im TS, Gilden und Privatchat war, kam es schon mal vor, das der Tank kurzfristig auf 10%HP rutschte, oder ein anderer kurz low-life hatte, aber keiner ist gestorben.
Ich habe mir dann mal den "Spass" erlaubt und den Hexer in den Focus genommen. Einfach mal um zu sehen, wie er spielt. Keine Dots oder Fluch der Elemente, kein Seelenfeuer vor allem. Zumindest hatte er den Wichtel draussen^^ Ich flüsterte ihn dann an, und fragte, ob er sich mit der Klasse mal auseinandergestzt habe, da 3556 Dps echt nicht gut sind. Kam dann patzig zurrück "Ich bin mit den anderen im TS und wir alle sagen, das wir noch nie so einen Gimpheiler hatten!" Okay dacht ich mir, Keiner gestorben, eigentlich haben alle immer volle Hp, ausser ich schrieb grade mal nen Satz im Gildenchat oder im Privatchat, was soll daran gimpig sein aber okay... Wenn se meinen... Das allergeilste war/ist allerding deren Gildenname... KRAETZE mit e-an A gelegt und allen sonst noch möglichen sonderzeichen.. Muahahahaha Nachdem die Ini durch war musste ich noch mal kurz ein 
"Euer Gildenname ist anscheinend Programm bb" loswerden und verlies entnervt die Grp.

Musste ich einfach mal loswerden

so long


Ford

PS Ja ich habe selbigen Text schon im Thread "...... Weichgezeichnete Instanzen" gebracht, wollte ihn aber ursprünglich schon hier rein geschrieben haben


----------



## Fremder123 (21. Dezember 2011)

Man sollte aber auch eine Non-Hc-Instanz nicht überbewerten. Du scheinst Dich ja etwas auf den Hexer eingeschossen zu haben und sicher sind 3k keiner Rede wert, aber wenn die anderen das ausgleichen ist es doch ok.


----------



## Fordtaurus (21. Dezember 2011)

Hmmm es ist ja bloß so, er hat auf keinerlei Tips meinerseits reagiert. Ich habe lange lange Zeit mit dem Lutschking Addon verbracht, da ich den dortigen Content erst einmal durchspielen wollte. Dort bin ich im Trottellotto einst mal auf einen Hexer getroffen, der auch arg wenig Schaden fuhr. Auf die Frage, wie ich es mit meinem Hexer schaffe, so viel Schaden zu machen, fragte ich ihn dann, ob er nach der Ini noch 5 min Zeit hätte, da ich ihm ein paar Tips geben könnte. Nachde Endboss standen wir dann halt noch so bissl rum und haben gequatscht. Ich erklärte ihm, welche Glyphen meiner Meinung nach besser seien und das er als Zerstörungshexer doch besser den Wichtel als den Höllenhund nehmen sollte. Ein bisschen an seiner Prioliste gefeilt und so. 
Er hat sich die Tips zu Herzen genommen und siehe da, als ich ihn das nächste mal in einer Heroischen Instanz traf, machte er gleich einmal fast 3k mehr Schaden. Er hat sich sogar nett bedankt und gesagt, daß ihm der Hexer jetzt noch mehr Spass macht. Geht doch... Ich bin wie schon geschrieben echt kein Dps-Diktator oder Equipmentflamer, aber auf den freundlichen Hinweis, doch mal den "Fluch der Elemente" und weitere Dots zu nutzen (zumindest bei Bossen^^), sowie Seelenfeuer vor Feuerbrand ect. zu casten kam halt entweder keine oder eine patzige Antwort. Es reicht ja auch wenn keiner stirbt und alle Bosse liegen, doch hätte er anständiges Equip und mit bissl mehr Sachverstand seiner Klasse gespielt, währen wir gute 10-15 min schneller durch die Ini gekommen, was ja wohl allen zu gute gekommen währe oder nicht? Na ja, ich finde Blizz sollte eine Realmpool-Ignoreliste mit drölfzig Quatschillionen Plätzen schaffen, damit ich doch bitte nie nie mehr mit solchen Spacken zusammen treffe.


so long


Ford


----------



## Kyrador (21. Dezember 2011)

Fordtaurus schrieb:


> Auf die Frage im Chat, ob sie kein CC wollen, kam ein patziges "Nein ist nicht nötig". Hmmmmmkay



Erklär mir doch bitte mal, was an dem Satz "Nein ist nicht nötig" patzig ist? Das ist doch eine ganz normale Antwort?



Fordtaurus schrieb:


> Ich flüsterte ihn dann an, und fragte, ob er sich mit der Klasse mal auseinandergestzt habe, da 3556 Dps echt nicht gut sind. Kam dann patzig zurrück "Ich bin mit den anderen im TS und wir alle sagen, das wir noch nie so einen Gimpheiler hatten!"



Seine Reaktion ist jetzt zwar übertrieben, allerdings grundsätzlich nicht schlecht. Das hängt wieder mit der Persönlichkeit der Person zusammen, inwiefern sie unaufgeforderte Hilfe von anderen Spieler annimmt. Ich persönlich sehe es nämlich schon als einen gewissen Afront gegenüber mir an, wenn man mir ohne Anfrage Tipps geben will (das bedeutet nämlich, dass der andere meine Spielweise/meine Arbeit/etc. als schlecht erachtet). Wenn sie dann noch von jemandem kommt, von dem ich nicht einmal weiß, ob seine Tipps überhaupt fundiert sind (in dem Falle will mit der Schamanenheiler erklären, wie ich einen Zerstörungshexer spielen soll), ist das natürlich ein weiteres Negativkriterium, wie ich dem Angebot gegenüber reagiere.



Fordtaurus schrieb:


> "Euer Gildenname ist anscheinend Programm bb" loswerden und verlies entnervt die Grp.



Es spricht nicht gerade von erwachsenem Verhalten, beim Gehen nochmal nen Spruch nachzudrücken. Ist einfach kein guter Stil, sei es nun im Job, in einer Beziehung oder halt bei einem Spiel.


Ach ja, meine Story:
Samstag nach Zul'Aman reingekommen, der Disziplins-Priester heilt zu 50% mit Flash Heal und entfernt den Schwächungszauber bei Akil'zon nicht. Nach zwei Versuchen, welche beim ersten Gewittersturm endeten, habe ich den Ausflug lieber abgebrochen.


----------



## Theopa (21. Dezember 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Seine Reaktion ist jetzt zwar übertrieben, allerdings grundsätzlich nicht schlecht. Das hängt wieder mit der Persönlichkeit der Person zusammen, inwiefern sie unaufgeforderte Hilfe von anderen Spieler annimmt. Ich persönlich sehe es nämlich schon als einen gewissen Afront gegenüber mir an, wenn man mir ohne Anfrage Tipps geben will (das bedeutet nämlich, dass der andere meine Spielweise/meine Arbeit/etc. als schlecht erachtet). Wenn sie dann noch von jemandem kommt, von dem ich nicht einmal weiß, ob seine Tipps überhaupt fundiert sind (in dem Falle will mit der Schamanenheiler erklären, wie ich einen Zerstörungshexer spielen soll), ist das natürlich ein weiteres Negativkriterium, wie ich dem Angebot gegenüber reagiere.



Naja, aber man sollte so viel Kritik vertragen...
Man wird immer kritisiert, wer darauf aber offensiv und beleidigend reagiert wird nie gute Karten haben. 
"Ihre Umsatzzahlen gefallen mir aber gar nicht Herr XY" -> "Ach ja? Und ich bin mir mit den Kollegen einig, dass wir noch nie so einen Kack Chef hatten!" ( Nicht empfehlenswert...)

Es gibt keinen Fall, in dem man auf eine neutralen oder freundlichen Tipp aggressiv, anstatt mit einem netten aber bestimmten Satz wie "Mir reicht mein Schaden so, aber danke trotzdem" reagieren müsste.


----------



## Virikas (21. Dezember 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Bei dir wird Kidney und Kick angezeigt? Was hast du für ein Recount?



Ideal Standard Recount. Zu finden, wenn man die Schadensleiste des betreffenden DDs anklickt und im Detailfenster gaaaanz nach unten blättert. Steht dann mit 0 Schaden (macht ja auch keinen) drin. Ja.. Recound kann mehr als DPS anzeigen 




Fremder123 schrieb:


> Nun, der Krieger-Tank fraß Schaden wie irre, ich musste sogar den Wächter (beim Trash!) ziehen damit er nicht verreckt und er überlebte trotzdem nur weil er mit Schildwall und sogar Letztem Gefecht (!) unterstützte und ich Hand der Aufopferung auf CD hielt.



Ist doch supi.. Endlich mal was zu tun, statt mit einer Hand in der Hose gelangweilt reihum Holy Light zu spammen und sich ansonsten zu langweilen 



> WUSCH, ein Frostblitz nach dem anderen rauscht in die Gruppe, der Papier-Tank kriegt noch zusätzlich von der eigentlich nahkampfschwachen Jaina derbe auf den Sack.


Jaina casted einen nicht unterbrechbaren Pyroschlag, der wie das Pendant vom Magier 1. hohen Direktschaden und 2. einen stapelbaren Debuff hinterläßt, welche beide Feuerschaden machen.
Sofern du da nicht grad einen DK Tank hast, der das ganze mit Antimagischer Hülle entschärfen kann, ist der Schaden auf jedem Tank recht nervig. Bessere Reaktion als Palaheiler wäre gewesen die Resiaura anzuwerfen und ggf. Auramastery zu nutzen. Nebenbei hätte ich mich als Palaheiler noch mit an Jaina rangestellt und auch gekickt. Nach dem Wegporten brauchts nämlich 3 Kicks, da sie 3mal casted (2mal, wenn der erste Kick eine Silencekomponente beinhaltet).
So oder so ist ein Ausdauertank für den Magieschaden voN jaina gar nicht sooo verkehrt. Und als Krieger kannste gegen Magieschaden halt nur alle 45s (? nicht genau im Kopf) was machen. Spellreflect hat nämlich einen Arg hohen CD 



> Das war auch gut so, denn kaum gepullt prügelten die restlichen 3 Adds derart auf ihn ein dass wieder nur sämtliche CDs von ihm und mir zusammen ihn am Leben halten konnten.



Selbst mit FL HC Equip an Tank und Heiler kippt mir ohne CDs jeder Tank da um (oder ich bin gnadenlos OOM nach der Gruppe). Die Caster machen üblen Magieschaden (wo wieder kaum ein Tank was gegen machen kann vom Kicken abgesehen) und die Meleeadss hauen mit ihrem*grübel* Sichelschlag(?) fiesen Schattenschaden raus, gegen den außer Ausweichen nichts was bringt.



> Der Tank starb zwischendurch trotzdem einmal, weil er einfach so derbe Schaden reinbekam, dass ich selbst mit allen Mitteln nicht dagegen ankam.


Auch hier sind 2 von 3 Angriffen von Murozond Magieschaden, gegen den du als Ausdauertank sogar eher Vorteile hast. Es sei denn du bist DK oder Pala mit Glyphe. 

Zusammenfassend gesagt: Auch mit besserem Equip sind viele Bosse in Endzeit als Kriegertank ziiiieemlich ätzend. Das liegt also nicht nur am Equip.



Fordtaurus schrieb:


> Hmmm es ist ja bloß so, er hat auf keinerlei Tips meinerseits reagiert.



Wenn du so wie oben geschrieben mit "Sach ma, hast du dich ma mit deiner Klasse auseinadnergesetzt? Dein schaden is ja ma megalow" jemanden anwhisperst, würde ich mit nicht wundern, dass keine oder eher noch abwehrende Reaktionen dabei rum kommen. Der Ton macht hier mal wieder die Musik 

Gestern jedenfalls noch ne kurze Runde mit eminem DK Tank in 359er Tankequip (Full T11 immerhin, aber mit einem Plörrbräuausdauertrinket ..) alle 3 Instanzen problemlos getankt. Selbstheilung lag je nach Gegner zwischen 2,5 und 7k HPS (inkl. Blutschilde) und der Heiler hat sich gelangweilt. Ganz nebenbei hab ich mich in der Stunde des Zwielichts über die perversen 65k BombDPS gefreut.. Hat zwar die Eigenheilung etwas drunter gelitten, aber ich hab mich trotzdem über die hohen Zahlen gefreut. Herzstoß mit 100% Critchance bei 3 Mobs ist aber echt böse 

Edit wegen Nachtrag:


Theopa schrieb:


> "Ihre Umsatzzahlen gefallen mir aber gar nicht Herr XY"



So wie sich dein obiger Text liest, war die Ansage aber eher
"Haben sie überhaupt ein Fitzelchen Ahnung von Ihrem Beruf oder warum sind Ihre Umsatzzahlen allenfalls zum Hintern abwischen geeignet?"
Und DA wäre meine Reaktion dann auch ein ziemlich schnelles Gespräch mit dem Betriebsrat


----------



## Skalpi (21. Dezember 2011)

Fordtaurus schrieb:


> ...Da ich noch im TS, Gilden und Privatchat war, kam es schon mal vor, das der Tank kurzfristig auf 10%HP rutschte, oder ein anderer kurz low-life hatte, aber keiner ist gestorben...



Als Tank hätte ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt bereits alle überlebens-CDs gezündet, als DD mit Heilfähigkeiten mache ich keinen Schaden mehr, sondern heile den Tank, als DK-DD, Vergelter oder Hunter spotte ich einen Mob ab um den eingehenden Schaden beim Tank zu verringern, kurzum: es läuft bei jeder Klasse das "Wir stehen kurz vorm Wipe-Notfallprogramm" an. Wenn das bei einem überequipten Heiler mehrfach passiert, weil dieser Brain-AFK durch die Ini rennt und sich nebenbei die E... schaukelt, dann hatten die Jungs mit ihrer Einschätzung völlig recht.

Man sollte sich entscheiden, ob man entweder eine Ini spielt oder mit der Gilde quatscht.

Von daher "Wer im Glashaus sitzt..."


----------



## Doofkatze (21. Dezember 2011)

Skalpi schrieb:


> Als Tank hätte ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt bereits alle überlebens-CDs gezündet, als DD mit Heilfähigkeiten mache ich keinen Schaden mehr, sondern heile den Tank, als DK-DD, Vergelter oder Hunter spotte ich einen Mob ab um den eingehenden Schaden beim Tank zu verringern, kurzum: es läuft bei jeder Klasse das "Wir stehen kurz vorm Wipe-Notfallprogramm" an. Wenn das bei einem überequipten Heiler mehrfach passiert, weil dieser Brain-AFK durch die Ini rennt und sich nebenbei die E... schaukelt, dann hatten die Jungs mit ihrer Einschätzung völlig recht.
> 
> Man sollte sich entscheiden, ob man entweder eine Ini spielt oder mit der Gilde quatscht.
> 
> Von daher "Wer im Glashaus sitzt..."




Zu dem Zeitpunkt ist mein Hexer längst in Metamorphose bzw. castet Schattenfuror, je nach Skillung. Mein DK spottet sich direkt Mobs raus, um zu kiten ...
Wer den Chat vor den Instanzen bevorzugt, hat dort nichts zu suchen.


----------



## Fordtaurus (21. Dezember 2011)

Ehrm, Skalpi, Du warst nicht dabei... der Tank frass Schaden ohne Ende, da ca 1/3 PvP Zeugs^^ und auch wenn ich keinen DK spiele, glaube ich doch zu wissen, das Blutpräsi doch der Tank ist oder? Aber der Horst war auf Frost.... Dazu noch KEINER IST GESTORBEN..... Was meinst wohl warum ich CCn wollte eh? 4 Mops klopfen dem Tank einmal an und er hat nur noch 30-40% life ist nicht wirklich normal oder? Dazu nur halb gesockelt und nix aber auch garnix verzaubert.... Ja ne ich flame nicht über Equipment, ich flame, weil solche Leute von mir am "Leben" gehalten werden sollen und ich das ja auch gemacht habe, sich dann aber erdreisten mir erzählen zu wollen, ich kann nicht Heilen... Ich heile mit meinem Schami, seit ich Inis laufen kann, glaube also, daß ich schon ganz gut abschätzen kann, wann mehr oder wann weniger Heilung von nöten ist. Währe der andere Dk net nett gewesen, hätte ich oft genug Heilaggro bekommen^^

Du nennst es also Eierschaukeln, wenn ein überequipter Heiler die Grp am leben hält, nebenbei Chats verfolgt, sich die Spielweise eines Hexers anschaut und ihn sogar noch freundlich versucht Tips zu geben? 

Was ist dann bitteschö Stress für Dich? 
Eine überequipte Heilerin rennt durch die Ini, heilt die Grp, verfolgt nebenbei 2, 3, 4 Chats, lackiert sich die Fussnägel, versucht einen unfähigen Hexer freundlich Tips zu geben, gibt ihren im selbigen Zimmer befindlichen Freund noch Anziehtips für den Abend und streichelt nebenbei noch die Katze oder was ist dann biddechön für Dich stress?
so long


Ford

PS ach Doofkätzchen, ich habe den Chat nicht bevorzugt, im Gegenteil, hab nur gechatet, wenn wir nicht infight waren. Das geschreibsel der anderen war einfach nur so lustig, das ich dann und wann mal 1 1/2 Augen in den Chat geworfen habe
PPS nochmal @ Doofkatze: Ich denke mal DU kannst Deine Hexe spielen, bist ja im Klassenforum produktiv aktiv... Doch der war eine Schande für alle uns Hexerkollegen. nur noch traurig ehrlich... der kennt Metamorphose oder Schattenfurrore warscheinlich noch nichteinmal


----------



## Doofkatze (21. Dezember 2011)

Ich würde recht angesäuert darauf reagieren, wenn mir wer "Tipps" gibt.

Da gab es mal so eine Stunde in Grim Batol hc, der erste Versuch überhaupt (vor ziemlich genau 1 Jahr), wo ich mit den Freunden eines Freundes unterwegs war. Beim Endboss mangelte etwas am Schaden, wir machten halt mit unserem 330er Gear nicht mehr als 10k DPS. Irgendwann wurde ich dann dafür (2. im Schaden) dafür verantwortlich gemacht, mit meinen 11k. Ernsthaft haben sie überlegt, mich aus der Gruppe zu kicken, da ich ja so schlecht, "nur ein Casual" sei ... Es gäbe schließlich den heiligen Zongo, der ja schon damals zu AK-Zeiten mal bequeme 27k DPS (zu 80er Zeiten) fuhr. Ergo wäre ich ein totaler Noob. (Notiz: Zongo war zu dem Zeitpunkt bequeme 14 Jahre alt, ergo mit seeehr kindlichen Stimme im TS, fuhr aber wirklich Schaden jenseits von Gut und Böse, die 27k sind leider echt! Ich war dabei)

Dann kamen rätselhafte Ideen, was ich zu verbessern hätte ...Schließlich, im 3. Versuch (ja, lieber 30 Minuten darüber quatschen, irgendeinen "fremden" DD zu kicken), passte es dann plötzlich. Und glaubt mir, ich habe definitiv nichts verändert.

Ähnlich vor einigen Wochen, als mir ein Gummitank mit seinen 240k TP bei 350er Gear mir verkaufen wollte, wie ich meinen DK zu spielen hätte, während ich mal wieder meilenweit vorne im Schaden lag ...

Ich vertrage solche "Kritik" einfach nicht.


----------



## Theopa (21. Dezember 2011)

Langsuir schrieb:


> So wie sich dein obiger Text liest, war die Ansage aber eher
> "Haben sie überhaupt ein Fitzelchen Ahnung von Ihrem Beruf oder warum sind Ihre Umsatzzahlen allenfalls zum Hintern abwischen geeignet?"
> Und DA wäre meine Reaktion dann auch ein ziemlich schnelles Gespräch mit dem Betriebsrat



Naja, ich bin von folgendem ausgegangen:



Fordtaurus schrieb:


> Ich flüsterte ihn dann an, und fragte, ob er sich mit der Klasse mal auseinandergestzt habe, da 3556 Dps echt nicht gut sind.



Und wenn es wirklich etwa so geschrieben wurde sehe ich keine Probleme, das ist vielleicht etwas direkt, aber absolut sachlich formuliert. Ich musste mir zu meinen Anfangszeiten auch viel anhören, wobei ich für Anregungen immer dankbar war. Nur die "OLOL wasn boon, l2p" - Sprüche regen mich immer noch auf, das ist sinnlos, kindisch und in keinster Weise hilfreich.


----------



## vortigaunt (21. Dezember 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> während ich mal wieder meilenweit vorne im Schaden lag ...



jaja du bist Gott


----------



## Fordtaurus (21. Dezember 2011)

So noch mal zum allgemeinen Verständnis... Ich habe nach dem ersten Boss mein Recount angeschmissen und mich gewundert, das ein Zerstörungshexer "nur" ca. 3800 Dps am singeltarget macht, und habe ihn mir danach angeguckt, genauso wie den Tank (wobei den schon kurz vor dem Boss, da ich wissen wollte, warum der soviel Schaden frisst). Und ein "könntest Du eventuel bitte dotten" ist für mich nicht unfreundlich. Wenn der Schaden sich dann im weiteren Verlauf auch nur um Nuancen verändert und man dann fragt, ob sich derjenige mal mit seiner Klasse auseinandergestzt hat finde ich persönlich auch nicht unfreundlich. Man hilft doch gerne und wo mann kann. Ist für soetwas nicht eines der Ms in MMo da? Das man sich innerhalb der Comunity hilft? Ich finde schon. Wenn einer ankommt und mir "Tips" gibt, wie ich meine Klasse effektiver spielen kann, probiere ich es doch eventuel mal aus. Wenn es dann dadurch sogar, OH WUNDER, besser wird freue ich mich und bedanke mich bei dem Spieler, sollte ich sie/ihn noch einmal treffen. Na ja man kann Menschen halt nicht immer zu ihrem Glück zwingen....

Also folger ich daraus? Blizzard gib bitte mir die Realmpool-Ignore mit drölfzigfantastilliarden Plätzen!!!


Ford


----------



## Doofkatze (21. Dezember 2011)

vortigaunt schrieb:


> jaja du bist Gott




Was soll ich sagen ... verglichen mit einigen Bekannten stehe ich mit meinen bis zu 37k DPS in Bosskämpfen nunmal an der Spitze der Nahrungskette, zumindest wenn man sich mit Mitstreitern vergleicht, die nur vereinzelt auf über 15k DPS kommen.

In jenem Fall jedoch war ich mit einem 358-359er Gear als Frost-DK bereits mit 20k DPS durch die Instanz gejagt und da steht mir so ein Tank doch recht "im Weg", wenn er mir Grundlagen verkaufen will, während der Heiler im TS über diesen rumjault, wie schlecht er doch heilbar ist.

Für mich ist es nunmal ein gewisser Ansporn "oben" zu stehen. Und mich packt bei sowas einfach der Ergeiz.

Sowas ist eben immer ein zweischneidiges Schwert. Auf der einen Seite werde ich von mir nicht bekannten Mitmenschen als Großkotz bezeichnet, nur weil solche Zahlen und Situationen für MICH "wichtig" sind, auf der anderen Seite spiele ich nunmal so "professionell" (ich weiß nicht, wie ich es sonst ausdrücken soll), das ich gern gesehener Spieler bin, der eben seine Rolle recht brauchbar ausfüllt.

Ich will und muss mich hier in diesem Forum nicht profilieren, aber all zu stark untertreiben, muss ich definitiv auch nicht.
Und wenn so etwas über Kritikfähigkeit auftaucht und ich dazu schreibe, das ich einer jener bin, die sich Kritik einfach nicht gefallen lassen, dann schreibe ich auch Hintergründe dazu, wie und warum, das was mich eben tatsächlich daran interessiert, meine Ansicht. Und an jener Situationsbeschreibung lässt sich wenig ändern.


----------



## vortigaunt (21. Dezember 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Was soll ich sagen ... verglichen mit einigen Bekannten stehe ich mit meinen bis zu 37k DPS in Bosskämpfen nunmal an der Spitze der Nahrungskette, zumindest wenn man sich mit Mitstreitern vergleicht, die nur vereinzelt auf über 15k DPS kommen.
> 
> In jenem Fall jedoch war ich mit einem 358-359er Gear als Frost-DK bereits mit 20k DPS durch die Instanz gejagt und da steht mir so ein Tank doch recht "im Weg", wenn er mir Grundlagen verkaufen will, während der Heiler im TS über diesen rumjault, wie schlecht er doch heilbar ist.
> 
> ...



mit 15% 37k....zieh mal noch 5,5k ab dann siehts anders aus..

und dann noch frei nach Adi Preißler: „_Grau is alle Theorie – entscheidend is auf'm Platz_". und Theorie is Ini....aufm Platz is im Raid.


----------



## Figetftw! (21. Dezember 2011)

Ich streitet euch doch nicht ernsthaft für dps werte in 5er inis oder?


----------



## vortigaunt (22. Dezember 2011)

Figetftw! schrieb:


> Ich streitet euch doch nicht ernsthaft für dps werte in 5er inis oder?



nö.....du?


----------



## Figetftw! (22. Dezember 2011)

hörte sich nur so an


----------



## Schnulfi (22. Dezember 2011)

Die Stunde des Zwielichts, reiner rnd-Run, fünf Server vertreten... am Ende durfte ich mir von zwei Chars mitteilen lassen, dass meine Art und Weise -ich formuliere das hier mal etwas anders- schwer verwerflich gegenüber anderer Spieler sei. Ein paar "Blablubb wirft Dir eine unflätige Geste zu" kamen dann auch. 

Wie es dazu kam: die ersten beiden Bosse hatten Loot dabei, den niemand wirklich wollte, VZ war auch in der Gruppe, würfeln also alle auf Entzaubern... ich D*****hwein wählte Gier... beim ersten Boss war noch Ruhe, beim zweiten wurde es dann aber für meine armen Mitstreiter zu viel des Guten, als ich auch diesen Wurf mit Gier gewann und das Item direkt nach dem Gierwurferhalt entzauberte, um an den Splitter zu kommen... jaha, ich versuche Gildenstufenbonus 22 zu meinem Vorteil zu nutzen. 

Ich wurde "sehr freundlich" darauf hingewiesen, dass ich durch meine Gierwürfe den anderen Spielern die Möglichkeit nahm, dass diese Splitter erhalten können. Nachdem ich kurz das Lootvertlungssystem mit Fokus auf den Gier-Entzauberungswurf erläutert habe, wurde ich dann auch vom zweiten Spieler, dem Heiler, "sehr freundlich" darauf hingewiesen, dass mein Handeln -auch das formuliere ich an der Stelle etwas anders- unnett sei. Wenn ich Splitter brauche, solle ich doch PvP gehen und für 700 Punkte Items kaufen und die dann entzaubern. Ja, o.k., entschuldigung, mache ich dann mal wohl eher...

Nach der Verteilung des Loots vom Endboss, bei dem ich leider nichts abbekam, wurde mir dann nochmal... naja, erklärt wurde es nicht... an den Kopf geworfen, wie schlimm das doch mit mir sei... dabei hatte ich wieder auf Gier gewürfelt und ein Entzauberungswurf hatte diesmal ein Item bekommen... vermutlich war das aber nur ein Fehler in der Matrix. 

Aber immerhin schrieb der Heiler nichts böses zu mir... der war dann ganz fix weg, als er den Bedarfwurf auf die Tankschultern gegen den Tank gewann... dabei habe ich ja auch 2nd Specc Tank und deswegen extra Gier gewürfelt, als der Tank "nur" auf Bedarf ging, ich wollte die Schultern ja auch unbedingt haben... irgendwie scheine ich doch zu doof zu sein, immerhin war die Mehrheit gegen mich.

Was passiert eigentlich bei WWM, wenn der Publikumsjoker derartige Wissensqualitäten aufweist?


----------



## odinxd (22. Dezember 2011)

Schnulfi schrieb:


> ... Ich wurde "sehr freundlich" darauf hingewiesen, dass ich durch meine Gierwürfe den anderen Spielern die Möglichkeit nahm, dass diese Splitter erhalten können...



Ööööhm hat sich da was geändert? Gier ist doch gleichgesetzt mit Entzauberung oder täusche ich mich?


----------



## Figetftw! (22. Dezember 2011)

ist es

die leute sind nur blöd


----------



## Hosenschisser (22. Dezember 2011)

odinxd schrieb:


> Ööööhm hat sich da was geändert? Gier ist doch gleichgesetzt mit Entzauberung oder täusche ich mich?



Dein Bildchen mit Homer ist wirklich treffend.


----------



## Fremder123 (22. Dezember 2011)

Langsuir schrieb:


> Ist doch supi.. Endlich mal was zu tun, statt mit einer Hand in der Hose gelangweilt reihum Holy Light zu spammen und sich ansonsten zu langweilen


An sich ja, nur nehme ich es persönlich in meiner Heilerehre wenn jemand stirbt, egal ob ich schuld habe oder nicht. Da aber Cooldowns die Angewohnheit einer meist mehrminütigen Abklingzeit haben kann man irgendwann nur noch stupide gegenheilen - und es gibt Momente wo nicht mal das mehr reicht. In aktuellem Fall war nicht die Spielweise des Tanks schuld (er unterstützte ja mit eigenen CDs), sondern sein sehr ungeeignetes Equipment (dem genommenen Schaden nach zu urteilen), was in den "alten" Heroics besser aufgehoben war/ wäre.



Langsuir schrieb:


> Jaina casted einen nicht unterbrechbaren Pyroschlag, der wie das Pendant vom Magier 1. hohen Direktschaden und 2. einen stapelbaren Debuff hinterläßt, welche beide Feuerschaden machen.
> Sofern du da nicht grad einen DK Tank hast, der das ganze mit Antimagischer Hülle entschärfen kann, ist der Schaden auf jedem Tank recht nervig. Bessere Reaktion als Palaheiler wäre gewesen die Resiaura anzuwerfen und ggf. Auramastery zu nutzen. Nebenbei hätte ich mich als Palaheiler noch mit an Jaina rangestellt und auch gekickt. Nach dem Wegporten brauchts nämlich 3 Kicks, da sie 3mal casted (2mal, wenn der erste Kick eine Silencekomponente beinhaltet).
> So oder so ist ein Ausdauertank für den Magieschaden voN jaina gar nicht sooo verkehrt. Und als Krieger kannste gegen Magieschaden halt nur alle 45s (? nicht genau im Kopf) was machen. Spellreflect hat nämlich einen Arg hohen CD


Also ich gehe mit 2 Heilern dort rein und Jaina ist einer meiner meist bekämpften Bosse, aber so derbe Schaden hat noch kein anderer Tank bekommen. Nein, auch kein Krieger. Und ranstellen gut und schön, man kann allerdings nie sichergehen dass sich ein DD um die Bomben kümmert was man dann oft selbst machen darf. Und an 2 Orten zur selben Zeit sein kannst sicher nicht mal Du. Zumal wir noch einen Nahkampf-Krieger dabei hatten, so dass man wenigstens von einem der beiden hätte erwarten können dass sie gnädigerweise mal ihre Unterbrechung im Zauberbuch finden.



Langsuir schrieb:


> Selbst mit FL HC Equip an Tank und Heiler kippt mir ohne CDs jeder Tank da um


Mir nicht und mein Heilequip ist stinknormaler Standard, sowohl beim Pala aus auch beim Schami. Es gibt auf die Mütze wie anderswo auch, mehr aber auch nicht. Kollege Butter-in-der-Sonne-Tank nahm als erster von mir zu heilender Tank dort abnormsten Schaden, aber das traf ja auf die ganze Instanz zu, so dass es nicht am überirdischen Schaden der Mobs lag.



Langsuir schrieb:


> Auch hier sind 2 von 3 Angriffen von Murozond Magieschaden, gegen den du als Ausdauertank sogar eher Vorteile hast. Es sei denn du bist DK oder Pala mit Glyphe.


Was nützt die meiste Ausdauer wenn er trotzdem nahezu jeden Schaden frisst und dann umkippt? War der erste Tank der dort stirbt. Und ich mache als Heiler oft die Uhr selbst, ganz einfach weil man sich auf viele nicht verlassen kann. Und bis dahin hat das jeder locker überlebt. Ich bevorzuge weiterhin Avoid-Tanks (spiele selbst einen Feral mit Agi+Ausweichen+Mastery-Fokus und bin laut Aussage unseres Tankheilers weit besser heilbar als der Pala mit Ausdauer-Fokus) oder wenn Ausdauer-Fokus dann mit Highend-Equip. Und ein wahrer "Ausdauertank" war er ja nicht mal - mit beiden Plörrbräudingern und dem Randombuff kam er auf 179k, das mag nicht schlecht klingen, aber Ausdauertank ist anders.^^

Ach ja, noch kurz was zu gestern: Der Raidfinder mag meinen Feral einfach nicht, er ist bis auf einen Ring mal wieder komplett leer ausgegangen. Die Stangenwaffe beim Endboss droppte und ging natürlich an einen anderen. Bei Yorsahji (oder so ähnlich) droppten gleich 3 Hosentoken für u.a. Druiden, natürlich auch kein einziges erwürfelt. Die Handschuhe liegen seit Wochen auf der Bank, aber ich krieg einfach nix 2. für den 2er T13. Über den Ring von Hagara dann gefreut wie ein kleines Kind.^^ Mittlerweile bin ich so verzweifelt dass ich wirklich über jedes Guffelitem froh bin und sei es noch so suboptimal. <.<


----------



## Tomratz (22. Dezember 2011)

Ist schon lächerlich, was manche Leute wegen ein paar Pixeln veranstalten, glücklicherweise hatte ich solche Spezialisten noch nie dabei.


Klar ärger ich mich auch, wenn mir jemand das Zeug wegwürfelt das ich brauchen kann, ist mir mit dem Trinket vom Endboss aus dem Brunnen mehr als einmal passiert. Kurz durchgeatmet und ein andermal wieder rein, irgendwann hatte ich es dann im Rucksack.


----------



## Doofkatze (22. Dezember 2011)

War heute morgen unterwegs. 6:28 Uhr angemeldet, 7:00 Uhr musste ich ja los. Pünktlich nach dem morgendlichen Auktionshausbesuch poppte auch das Fenster auf. 6:41 Uhr.

Setup: Hexer (Esel-ich), heilender Priester, Jäger, Todesritter, Paladintank.
Los gings mit Tyrande. Trash. Nachdem ich insgesamt recht viel geheilt werden musste bzw. ständig Heilung benötigte, da ich recht weit vorne lief und auch ansonsten viel mit Höllenfeuer gearbeitet habe, entschuldigte ich mich. Wird nicht wieder passieren.
Der Heiler reagierte nicht darauf, erwähnte aber als Bosserklärung, das wir nicht vergessen sollten, Sternenstaub zu unterbrechen. Aber der Tank haute schon in dem Moment auf Tyrande ein.
...nach langem Kampf, bei dem wenige Sekunden vor Ende Tank + Todesritter + Heiler starben, weil Sternenstaub doch mal öfter durchkam und wir alle auch ansonsten fleißig Schaden nahmen ...ging es weiter. Baine.
1. Trashgruppe. Tank + DK nahmen Schaden. Ich brauchte mir den Recount, um festzustellen, das es 15-20k HPS waren. Natürlich fing der Priester nun an, etwas zu nörgeln. 2. Trashgruppe. Der Todesritter blieb erfolgreich stehen. Als Feuerpartikel auf ihn zukamen. Dann legte er sich hin.
Kaum war die Gruppe schließlich tot, der Priester schon gefühlt dabei, sein Rezz-Icon zu suchen, flog der nächste Hammer vom Tank in die nächste Trashgruppe.
Dort starb der Tank dann auch. Ihm war scheinbar genauso kalt wie dem Todesritter vorher. Er holte sich alle 4 Stacks erhöhter Feuerschaden ab und zündete nichts.
Nun machte der mittlerweile wohl total angefressene Priester nen Massenrez und sprang auf die Plattform. Irgendwann stellten wir fest, das er doch noch den Tank wiederholen musste, da dieser noch von Tyrande Massenrez-CD hatte.
So standen wir nun bei Baine. 1 toter DK zum Ende hin. Er ging nicht zur nächsten Plattform, nachdem Baine die Plattform zerbrach. Er ließ den Geist frei.

Wir trafen ihn nun bei Moruzond.

Der Tank sprang freudestrahlend sofort in die erste Gruppe, in alle 4 Mobs. Nach langem Gezerge (weggebombt) und 20k HPS vom Priester meckerte der Heiler wieder los und auch ich erwähnte nun, das es durchaus angebracht wäre, mal einen Mob zu ccn, da der eingehende Schaden ja doch nicht so ganz knusper ist.
"dann cct doch". Der Paladin pullte mit diesen Worten die nächste Gruppe. Alle 4. Auf einen Fleck. Ich weiß nicht, ob der Heiler ihn sterben ließ, ich glaube eigentlich nicht daran, aber unser Tank verabschiedete sich nach ca. 2 Sekunden von seinem Leben. Wenn ich mich richtig entsinne, wurde er geheilt :-)
Mit Müh und Not, dem mutigen DK als kurzzeitigen Tank (er spottete), ich in Meta, dem Heiler mit 23k HPS, schafften wir IRGENDWIE die Gruppe.
7:01 Uhr. Ich verließ die Gruppe.


----------



## sensêij1988 (22. Dezember 2011)

Wieso glauben die Leute die sich immer aufregen das ihnen das Zeug weggewürfelt das nur SIE den Gegenstand brauchen oder meinen die die anderen würfeln Bedarf weil sie es einen nicht gönnen (solche gibt es zwar auch).


----------



## kdvub (22. Dezember 2011)

Random Gruppen Geschichten *hust*, also die 3 neuen Ini's sind so easy, da kann man ja fast nix falsch machen, naja fast ... also munter bleiben!


----------



## Cantharion (22. Dezember 2011)

Neulich hab ich mich mit meinem Krieger (blau/episch 353 tankgear) für eine ALTE (!) hero gemeldet und kam in Stunde des zwielichts.
Hab erstmal gefragt ob ich raus soll oder ob sie's versuchen wollen: Die Antwort kam überraschend "versuchen wirs."
Wir sind wipefrei durchgekommen, was mich echt überrascht hat da alle nur inigear hatten und kein raider dabei war.


----------



## Doofkatze (22. Dezember 2011)

Cantharion schrieb:


> Neulich hab ich mich mit meinem Krieger (blau/episch 353 tankgear) für eine ALTE (!) hero gemeldet und kam in Stunde des zwielichts.
> Hab erstmal gefragt ob ich raus soll oder ob sie's versuchen wollen: Die Antwort kam überraschend "versuchen wirs."
> Wir sind wipefrei durchgekommen, was mich echt überrascht hat da alle nur inigear hatten und kein raider dabei war.




Ich glaube, das es durchaus schlimmer gelaufen wäre, wenn Leute mit "hohem" Gear dabei gewesen wären. Denn wenn jeder dieses "versuchen wirs" ernst nimmt, achtet man viel bestimmter auf Fehler und auf "Rangordnung" (nicht im Sinne von Leitung der Gruppe, sondern der Tank ist und bleibt Tank und niemand sonst).
Außerdem ist 353er Gear als Spec-Gear (also passend angelegt) doch schon ein Stück über den Mindestanforderungen (346).

Dennoch verstehe ich die Geschichte nicht. Hättest du dich richtig angemeldet, würdest du auch dort landen. Ich kenne da keinen Bug. Außerdem: Um in die Stunde des Zwielichts zu kommen, muss man die ersten beiden Instanzen auch geschafft haben.

Zuletzt noch: Wo willst du denn dort deine Probleme haben? Der erste Trash kann nicht viel, solange sich nicht gerade Nichttanks beweisen wollen. Der erste Boss haut Magieschaden raus, da bringt mehr Parier- oder Ausweich- bzw. Blockwertung nicht viel. Bei der Endphase kann man als Tank eh nicht mehr als Schaden machen, man lebt eh länger als der Rest. Der zweite Trash kann aufgrund der Geschwindigkeit, in der er angegangen wird, schwierig werden, die einzelnen Gruppen jedoch sind heilbar. Wird erst schwerer, wenn der Heiler dann noch vorher trinkt bzw. ihm dann das Mana ausgeht.
Die Assassine ...klingt jetzt doof, aber kann man da sterben? Sobald der Heiler weiß, das er hinter dem Tank sein muss und der Tank den Boss aus der Wolke zieht, kann nur schwer etwas schiefgehn.
Der nächste Trash ...ok, den find ich immer recht anstrengend, die Augen unterbricht meist niemand anderes als der Tank und dann muss man eben aufpassen, das man kein Fallschaden nimmt, also richtig stehn, damit man nicht in die falsche Richtung geschmissen wird. Vom körperlichen Schaden jedoch ... viel ist da nicht :-) Beim Endboss ist es ähnlich.


----------



## RedShirt (22. Dezember 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Außerdem ist 353er Gear als Spec-Gear (also passend angelegt) doch schon ein Stück über den Mindestanforderungen (346).



Naja - ab 327(glaub ich rum) kommst über die Suche in Normal-HCs
ab 346 in ZG/ZA
und ab 353 in die neuen.

Alles über 1 Suchbutton.


----------



## Cantharion (22. Dezember 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das es durchaus schlimmer gelaufen wäre, wenn Leute mit "hohem" Gear dabei gewesen wären. Denn wenn jeder dieses "versuchen wirs" ernst nimmt, achtet man viel bestimmter auf Fehler und auf "Rangordnung" (nicht im Sinne von Leitung der Gruppe, sondern der Tank ist und bleibt Tank und niemand sonst).
> Außerdem ist 353er Gear als Spec-Gear (also passend angelegt) doch schon ein Stück über den Mindestanforderungen (346).
> 
> Dennoch verstehe ich die Geschichte nicht. Hättest du dich richtig angemeldet, würdest du auch dort landen. Ich kenne da keinen Bug.
> ...



Wenn die Mindestanforderung wirklich 346 ist, wäre das schwachsinn da es im Zweifelsfall heißen würde "Eine gruppe aus 5 Leuten mit 346er gear und normalem Skilllevel würde die Instanz schaffen", was imo nicht der Fall ist.

Ich hab schon mehrfach davon gehört dass Spieler in die falschen inis gekommen sind, also kann es diesen bug geben, auch wenn du nochnie davon gehört hast.

Ja, und? Ich war am ersten Tag als MS mit meinem Freund drin um mir die inis mal anzuschauen.

Da ich dort schon gesehen habe wie fullepic tanks mit raidheilern im Rücken gestorben sind kann immer was schiefgehen. Vor allem da man equip im pve-Kindergarten sowieso hinterhergeworfen bekommt.


----------



## Virikas (22. Dezember 2011)

Schnulfi schrieb:


> Die Stunde des Zwielichts, reiner rnd-Run, fünf Server vertreten



Hihi der rest der Geschichte klingt nach 5 neuen Einträgen auf der Ignorelist.. Ob ich deswegen sogar als Tank teilweise 5 Minuten Wartezeit hab? 




Fremder123 schrieb:


> Und ranstellen gut und schön, man kann allerdings nie sichergehen dass sich ein DD um die Bomben kümmert was man dann oft selbst machen darf. Und an 2 Orten zur selben Zeit sein kannst sicher nicht mal Du.



Du hast 10sekunden Zeit zur Kugel zu laufen, bevor sie hochgeht. Selbst im weit entferntesten Fall hättest du noch den Göttlicher Schutz Sprint und würdest in jedem Fall hinkommen.
Ist nunmal leider so.. bevor ich mich drauf verlasse, dass es wer anders macht, mach ich es lieber selbst. Krieg ich zwar ab und zu mal Mecker von Krieger DDs weil sie ihren "Unhöfliche Unterbrechung Buff" nicht kriegen, aber mein Gott.. Ich geh sogar als Druidenheiler in Bär/Katze und kicke, wenn ich seh, dass es sonst keiner tut 



> Mir nicht und mein Heilequip ist stinknormaler Standard, sowohl beim Pala aus auch beim Schami. Es gibt auf die Mütze wie anderswo auch, mehr aber auch nicht.


Unglaubwürdig... Ohne Kicks auf die Caster und mindestens einen kleinen CD auf Heiler (mehr Output) oder Tank (weniger Damage Inc) heilst du das nicht mit Standard Equip weg.



> Was nützt die meiste Ausdauer wenn er trotzdem nahezu jeden Schaden frisst und dann umkippt?


Nochmal.. Parieren und Blocken bringt dir bei Magieschaden nichts. Ergo bleiben nur Ausweichen und eben genug Ausdauer um den Hit zu überleben.



> Ich bevorzuge weiterhin Avoid-Tanks (spiele selbst einen Feral mit Agi+Ausweichen+Mastery-Fokus und bin laut Aussage unseres Tankheilers weit besser heilbar als der Pala mit Ausdauer-Fokus)


Ich sag gar nichts gegen Avoid Tanks. Im Gegenteil.. bin mit allen 4 Tanks (ja ich hab jede Tankklasse) nicht auf Ausdauer gegangen. 
In den spezifischen Fällen hier, hast du als Bär halt Vorteile gegenüber Krieger/Pala: -6% Magieschaden geskillt und zudem fällt keine(!) deiner Avoidfähigkeiten weg.
Pala als Ausdauertank ist nunmal quatsch, da widersprech ich dir auch nicht. Zudem hat er über Göttlichen Schutz (mit Glyphe) einen sehr kurzen -MagieschadenCD.


----------



## Littletall (22. Dezember 2011)

Zwei Geschichten von mir:

Dienstag noch die letzten Punkte voll machen. Ein Krieger aus der Gilde möchte gern mit, kann aber noch nicht in die Zwielicht-Inzen, also random angemeldet. Grim Batol. Brrr, wie ich das hasse.
Und natürlich ging einiges schief.

Boss Nr. 1. Es haben sage und schreibe drei Leute (inklusive Tank) es geschafft, in der Bodenbelagerung zu sterben. Beim zweiten Versuch gings dann zum Glück gut.

Boss Nr. 2. Tank pullt den Boss, während die erste Gruppe von Gronn und Betörern noch lebt. Auf so engem Raum hab ich den Kampf noch nie erlebt. Beide Fernkampf-DD (aber echt zur gleichen Zeit) sterben in der Phalanx von Throngus. Tank und Krieger hauen den Boss noch um.

Boss Nr. 3...wird ausgelassen, zum Glück.

Boss Nr. 4. Es kamen jede Menge Adds durch und Wipe. Die DD haben dann gesagt, sie seien gefesselt gewesen. Normalerweise dispell ich das doch...keine Ahnung, obs vielleicht ein Anzeigefehler war. Beim zweiten Try hab ich dann drauf geachtet und es hat geklappt.


Gestern dann von meiner Gilde fragt, ob ich nicht mitkommen mag, bei der Questreihe fürs Legendary helfen. Kein Problem, gab noch 7 weitere Leute aus der Stammgruppe, ein Krieger-Tank und ein Magier wurden random mitgenommen.
Und das war so spaßig. Was haben wir alle gelacht. Und wir mussten uns nur einmal hinlegen, weil unser Druide bei Ryloth zuerst die Fragmente nicht fand. Und es lief total reibungslos, obwohl sich der Kriegertank nur bedingt auskannte und noch viel erklärt bekam (steckt euch euer Nur mit Erfahrung doch sonstwohin, das war so ein Beweis, dass es auch ohne geht). Am Ende haben wir uns noch wunderbar über unseren Druiden amüsiert, der jetzt Blümchen hinter sich herzog.
Der Raidleader hat die beiden Randoms gleich in seine Friendslist aufgenommen. So schließt man neue Freundschaften.


----------



## Fremder123 (22. Dezember 2011)

Littletall schrieb:


> Gestern dann von meiner Gilde fragt, ob ich nicht mitkommen mag, bei der Questreihe fürs Legendary helfen. Kein Problem, gab noch 7 weitere Leute aus der Stammgruppe, ein Krieger-Tank und ein Magier wurden random mitgenommen.
> Und das war so spaßig. Was haben wir alle gelacht. Und wir mussten uns nur einmal hinlegen, weil unser Druide bei Ryloth zuerst die Fragmente nicht fand. Und es lief total reibungslos, obwohl sich der Kriegertank nur bedingt auskannte und noch viel erklärt bekam (steckt euch euer Nur mit Erfahrung doch sonstwohin, das war so ein Beweis, dass es auch ohne geht). Am Ende haben wir uns noch wunderbar über unseren Druiden amüsiert, der jetzt Blümchen hinter sich herzog.
> Der Raidleader hat die beiden Randoms gleich in seine Friendslist aufgenommen. So schließt man neue Freundschaften.


Es ist aber was Anderes, ob eine komplette Gruppe neu die Raidinstanz betritt und komplett Lehrgeld zahlen muss oder ob nur einer dabei ist, der dann noch haarklein alles erklärt kriegt und seine evtl. Fehler dann auch vom Rest meist aufgefangen werden können. Und wenn ihr das Legendary farmt würd ich jetzt einfach mal Routine in den Feuerlanden voraussetzen, alles andere wäre... seltsam. <.<


----------



## Littletall (22. Dezember 2011)

@ Fremder 123

Wenn aber eine Gruppe noch ein, zweite Leute sucht, geh ich davon aus, dass die schon schon auskennen und nicht jemanden suchen, der ihnen die ganze Chose erklären kann. Wer eine neue Stammgruppe aufstellt, sucht wohl eher selten nach Leuten mit Erfahrung, fangen ja alle neu an.


----------



## Hallöle (22. Dezember 2011)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Wegen ein paar lila Pixeln? Ich glaub ein wenig Abstand von WoW täte Dir ganz gut.



........aso, die blöden tanks solln sich mal nich so anstellen wegen den paar lila pixeln ..... und es ist völlig egal wenn n paar dds wegen son paar lila pixeln sich völlig egoistisch unverschämt und nicht teamfähig zeigen.

ironie an : wir brauchen noch viel mehr von denen um in wow auch noch den letzten teamplayern die fairness auszutreiben. ironie aus

und wenns ingame schon nicht klappt, dann hier mit solchen statements

mal ehrlich? hast du auch nur 2 sekunden über deine aussage nachgedacht?


----------



## Terrascream (22. Dezember 2011)

Heute war ein doofer Tag für Raids :s

Als erstes wurde ein Range DD für DS gesucht 1/8 schon down, als ich direkt ein invite bekam ohne gearcheck oder xp Fragen hab ich mich schon gewundert.

Der Boss mit den Blobs war auch kein sonderliches Problem nur das die Dps iwie arg niedrig war, Boss lag also hab ich nicht gefragt was los ist.

Dann beim Kugelboss... was hab ich geflucht. Ich bekam bei jedem Try den Debuff, welcher nach mehrmaligem Bitten nicht dispellt wurde. Der DK hat mich auch immer schön in die Voidzone gerezzt damit ich instant wieder umfalle.

Nach dem 3ten Try hab ich mir dann doch mal das Gear angeschaut.

Der Schurke hatte nur PVP Eq und war auf Täuschung geskillt. Der DK Tank hatte DD Gear welches mehr schlecht als recht gesockelt und verzaubert war, Ausdauer regelt...

Der Rest stand auch nicht besser da.

Id für'n Arsch dachte ich mir, dann wird wieder ein Range DD gesucht ab Ultraxion, es gab gearcheck und alles, die Gruppe war auch echt super, aber Ultraxion wollte einfach nicht sterben. Der Button ist für viele anscheinend wirklich hart zu klicken.

300g Reppkosten und 2 1/2 Stunden Zeit verschwendet. Ein Glück ab nächste Woche n Gildenraid...^^


Das hört sich jetzt so an als würde ich nie was falsch machen, klar klick ich auch mal falsch oder mach etwas brainafk Schaden und vergess Cd's zu zünden etc. Aber das war echt..ohne Worte.


----------



## Aun (23. Dezember 2011)

tjo ultraxion und das luftschiff sind zum glück der allerletze noobfilter, den es noch iwo gibt.
ich fühle mich bis dato auch verarscht von den lfr. solche idioten hab ich schon lange net gesehen. ob nun als dämo, eule, katze oder schurke. und nicht wirklich jeder boss ist sowas von meleefreundlich bzw close range freundlich.

aber ich glaube mittlerweile, in zeiten von fertig ui´s die so schön bunt leuchten werden extra buttons ignoriert. ( auch wen diese nicht bei jedem ui aufploppen >> ergo makro anlegen...)


----------



## Littletall (23. Dezember 2011)

Aun schrieb:


> aber ich glaube mittlerweile, in zeiten von fertig ui´s die so schön bunt leuchten werden extra buttons ignoriert. ( auch wen diese nicht bei jedem ui aufploppen >> ergo makro anlegen...)



Mein komplettes UI besteht aus Mods und trotzdem, dieser Button ist nicht zu übersehen! Der ist riesig! Der ist in der Mitte von deinem UI und das, obwohl ich fast nur mit Tastenkombos spiele und das UI kaum ansehe (nur meine CD-Line).

Vielleicht ist er mir deshalb aufgefallen?


----------



## Tomratz (23. Dezember 2011)

Also ich kann von Gestern eigentlich nur positives berichten.

Bin mit meiner Priesterin on gegangen und hab zuerst mal auf Holy umgespecct, da ich den zweiten Teil des LFR-Tools, also Boss 5-8, machen wollte.

Der Invite kam relativ schnell und ich kam in eine Gruppe, bei der der Trash von Ultra schon lag. Es wurde gerade etwas diskutiert, dass der jetzige Try doch bitte besser laufen müsse. Hmmmm, sollte ich mal wieder das Pech gehabt haben in eine Vollhonktruppe geraten zu sein?

Der Kampf ging los, ich mein Refugiumchakra noch vorher angeworfen und erstmal meinen Heilkreis platziert. Dann immer schön die CDs gezogen und mit Gruppenheilung ordentlich die Gruppe hochgezogen. Ultra lag für mich im first try, wieviele die anderen gebraucht hatten weiss ich nicht. Bei den Buffs kam ich, bis auf einmal, immer zu spät zum klicken, war aber trotzdem Nr. 3 in der Heilung.

Weiter aufs Luftschiff. Der Kampf war so la la, es gab immer mal wieder paar Leute, die meinten, nicht in die grossen Wirbel rein zu müssen, so dass teilweise der Gruppenschaden recht heftig wurde, trotzdem auch hier ein first. Hier hab ich als Diszi geheilt, lag auch wieder im Mittelfeld.

Nun ging es auf den Rücken von Deathwing, vorher hab ich wieder auf Holy umgespecct, da hier die Gruppe doch meistens kuschelt und der Heilkreis somit m.E. die stressfreiere Variante ist. Wieder first try.

Fehlte also nur noch das letzte Gefecht   Vorher gabs noch mal ne klare Ansage vom Tank und für die ganz ängstlichen ne kurze Pipipause. Wieder als Holy geheilt, da gabs allerdings ein bisschen Manaprobs bei mir, muss mal wieder an meinem Wille feilen, hatte zuletzt mehr auf Int gesetzt, da ich meistens den Diszi spiel. Aber auch Deathwing hatte uns nichts entgegenzusetzen und rückte den Loot im first try raus.

Danach dann noch mal geschaut ob es zufällig nen Beutel für die neuen Heros gab; ja, es gab tatsächlich einen, also angemeldet und instant nach Brunnen der Ewigkeit.

Ich schau mir inzwischen die Gruppen erst dann an, wenn ich merke dass da was nicht richtig läuft. Also erst mal überhaupt nicht drauf geachtet mit wem ich denn da in der Ini war.

Ich kann sagen, eine so kompetente Truppe hatte ich schon lange nicht mehr, jeweils am Anfang des Kampfes Gebet der Besserung auf den Tank, nach zwei drei Schlägen den guten geschildet und wieder hochgeheilt und danach zwei, drei mal Gebet der Heilung. Danach konnte ich in der Nase bohren und musste nur ab und zu mal das Gebet der Heilung nachsetzen.

Gut, bei den Bossen musste ich ein kleines bisschen mehr machen, in Wallung kam ich allerdings nicht, dazu verstand jeder in der Gruppe seine Position zu gut.

Fall sich jemand an diesen schönen Run erinnert, vielen Dank noch mal für einen so entspannten Inibesuch. Im Beutel war leider nur Gold und 2 x Trank der Tol'vir.

Zu guter Letzt haben wir dann im TS festgestellt, dass nicht alle Gestern so ein Glück mit ihren Gruppen gehabt hatten, unsere planmässige Shadowpriesterin war mit ihrem Twink (Hexe) von einer miesen Gruppe in die andere gekommen. Also schnell ne Gildentruppe zusammengebastelt und angemeldet. Der Tank war ein Random und es verschlug uns in die erste der Zwielichtinis. Tank in die erste Mobgruppe rein und instant tot. Daraufhin hat er sofort die Gruppe verlassen. Ich nehme an, er war gerade mal so (evtl. sogar über Equipmogelei) qualifiziert für die Ini und hat festgestellt, dass er es doch nicht kann. An Heilung war bei dem nicht zu denken.

Danach kam dann ein Gildentank mit und wir haben den Brunnen der Ewigkeit (den brauchte die Hexe noch) sauber und ohne Verluste durchgezogen.


----------



## RedShirt (23. Dezember 2011)

Bin gestern bei 2 Raidfindergruppen raus, weil es einfach nicht mehr ging.

Die markanteste war wohl bei Deathwing, ich kam direkt als DD zu ihm Wahnsinn rein (war auch Wahnsinn).

Von den Tanks wurden die großen Tentakel gut gespottet - aber "BR auf jemand!" "BR auf Tank", das waren so Fremdworte, die keiner der 3 DKs und 3 Hexer wohl gehört hat... unglaublich. Alles liegengelassen.

Dann musste man nach Standardtaktik die Tentakel focussen bei Kalecgos auf der Plattform, weil ja Alexstrasza weg ist... "focus? hä? bumm bumm AOE, da sind mehrere rote Plaketten!" ... da konnte man sagen was man wollte. Die erste Welle lebte zu >50% noch, als die zweite kam -> Wipe.
Dasselbe, genauso nochmal, nachdem ein Honk bei nicht voller Gruppe gleich Thrall angesprochen hat. 

Da war Ende für mich. Keine Lust.

Dann bin ich entnervt raus, und gleich nochmal mit nem anderen weiter.

Komme Ultraxion. Denke mir schon: oh oh
Tatsächlich stirbt ein Tank dauernd am Fading Light. 4 Leute aus der Gruppe kennen den dicken Knopf in der Mitte nicht -> dauernd hochzuheilen... wenn sie dabei wenigstens > 20 k dps machen würden :'(

Mit Blick aufs Recount sehe ich: außer mir 3 Krieger im Raid, 2 Fury und ein Arms. Fury mit gerademal 19k. o.O der andere Arms mit 17k .

Jetzt schau ich mals aufs Gear. Ein Fury ist FL HC & Raidfinder equippt, Raggytrinket, Trinket Raidfinder, 4er 391 Setbonus.
Der Armswarry ist grün/blau ungesockelt-PVP equippt.
Und jener hat gerademal 2k dps weniger.

Ich hab so gelacht :-)


----------



## Virikas (23. Dezember 2011)

RedShirt schrieb:


> 4 Leute aus der Gruppe kennen den dicken Knopf in der Mitte nicht -> dauernd hochzuheilen... wenn sie dabei wenigstens > 20 k dps machen würden :'(



Ganz im Ernst? Als DD drück ich den auch nicht, ausser ich hab grad "einen GCD frei". Wozu auch? Bei dem Heilgewitter was da herrscht sind die 50k Extraschaden Kindergarten..
Als Schurke hau ich vorher kurz Finte raus (muss ich eh, wegen Aggroproblemen) und gut. Stört mich auch als Heiler nicht, wenns im LfR einer nicht macht.


----------



## RedShirt (23. Dezember 2011)

Wenn man geschickt ist, dann kostest der Knopfdruck <1 GCD, weil ja sobald das Special rum ist man sofort wieder in der Twilight Realm landet.

Ich hasse es, Heiler unnötig zu belasten, wenn kein Druck da ist (Enrage nahe o.ä.).


----------



## Virikas (23. Dezember 2011)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Ich hasse es, Heiler unnötig zu belasten, wenn kein Druck da ist (Enrage nahe o.ä.).



Wie gesagt im LFR ist das in meinen Augen keine Zusatzbelastung, weil die Gruppenheilung drückste sowieso nahezu permanent. 
Eher im Gegenteil: Ich verringer den Overheal Anteil der Heiler *g*
Seh ich übrigens auch so, obwohl ich selbst Main Heiler bin. Einzige Ausnahme wäre, wenn man sieht, dass die Heilung knapp bemessen ist (weil mal wieder 4 von 6 Heilern unterhalb von 8k HpS rumkrebsen..)


----------



## Schnatti (23. Dezember 2011)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Komme Ultraxion. Denke mir schon: oh oh
> Tatsächlich stirbt ein Tank dauernd am Fading Light. 4 Leute aus der Gruppe kennen den dicken Knopf in der Mitte nicht -> dauernd hochzuheilen... wenn sie dabei wenigstens > 20 k dps machen würden :'(
> 
> Ich hab so gelacht :-)



waren wir zusammen im Raid xD?


----------



## RedShirt (23. Dezember 2011)

Naja, die Denkweise führt dann zu dem Herangehen wie oben am Tentakel.

Da stand n dps-geiler Frost-Dk am Haupttentakel, und pumpt durch. Ignoriert Adds, das Impale-Tentakel, macht nur bumm bumm auf das, was +dmg mehr frisst.

Danke, aber ich riskiers lieber net  
Lfr ist nicht unbedingt "alles ignorieren, Fulldps auf Boss, egal was da komme".
So kommts schnell mal zu nem Wipe.
Weil Heiler wollen ja auch mal chillen usw usw


----------



## Garthel (23. Dezember 2011)

Ich muss jetzt mal was positives loswerden...zumindest größtenteils. ^^

Bin derzeit dabei meinen Krieger auf 85 zu bringen, spiel dabei nur auf Schutz. So brauch
ich zwar etwas länger bei den Quests, kann mir aber wenigstens genug Mobs ranziehen
und ich spar mir eine 2. Skillung für die Inis.

Jetzt wo ich seit knapp einer Woche in den 80+ Inis tanken kann muss man natürlich wieder
aufpassen...wotlk-inis sind ja ansich nurnoch durchlaufen, auch wenn ich mir dort auch mal
einen Heiler anhören durfte wie stressig ich doch zu heilen wäre, aber egal.

Ich nutze also den DF, freue mich über die kurze Wartezeit und stehe nach wenigen Sekunden
in einer Instanz (welche hab ich vergessen, ist ansich auch egal). Da ich zuletzt "richtig" getankt
habe als Ulduar grad eröffnet wurde (damals auch Warri, aber als Hordler) und ich die Instanzen
nur mit meiner Hexe kenne bin ich natürlich etwas vorsichtig. Schreibe also erstmal in den
Chat dass ich hier das erste Mal tanken würde und schwupps...ein DD und der Heiler sind weg.
Na klasse...neue gesucht, die auch informiert und es konnte losgehen. Vor den Bossen wurde
mir dann nochmal gesagt worauf ich achten muss und wir sind nur so durch die Instanz geflogen.
Jedenfalls hat sich hier kein Heiler beschwert. Auch bei den weiteren Instanzbesuchen über den
DF habe ich bei jedem ersten Besuch einer Ini als Tank darauf hingewiesen dass ich dort zum
ersten Mal tanke. Jedesmal ist min. einer abgehauen (ansich bin ich da nichtmal traurig drum)
und jedesmal sind wir wipe-frei durch. Aufgrund meiner etwas sozialen Ader und dem unguten
Gefühl irgendjemand könnte meinetwegen Probleme bekommen habe ich auch jedes Mal den
Heiler gefragt wie es denn aussehen würde, keine Probleme.

Nur im geschmolzenen Kern (hoffe ich verwechsle die Ini nicht...die mit Millhouse, dem Wurm
und dem Noobfilter vor dem 2. Boss) gibts immer diese eine Stelle vor dem dritten Boss wo
ich die Gruppe immer ins schwitzen bringe. Zwei Feuerelementare, zwei Caster und dann noch
zwei patroillierende Späher...irgendwie schaffe ich es immer dort nach wenigen Sekunden drei
Gruppen an der Backe zu haben. Alle CDs zünden und dem Heiler zuschauen wie er von 100
auf 10% Mana runterheilt, klappte bisher immer und verhindert die Übermühdung bei den
anderen Gruppenmitgliedern...nur für die Heros muss ich mir da wohl was anderes überlegen. ^^

Ansonsten, vielen dank an die Leute die es auch mal mit einem Tank ohne Erfahrung in dem
Content aushalten...würde Alle einfach die Gruppe verlassen nach so einer Ansage ist es ja kein
Wunder dass Tanks immer weniger werden, oder irgendwelche Gimps tanken die sich nicht trauen
was zu sagen. ^^


----------



## xxXDarknessXxx (23. Dezember 2011)

Garthel schrieb:


> Nur im *geschmolzenen Kern* (hoffe ich verwechsle die Ini nicht...die mit Millhouse, ..




du meinst im Steinerne Kern ^^  Der Steinerne Kern 

geschmolzener kern ist mc nen classic lv 60 40 mann raid.


----------



## Garthel (24. Dezember 2011)

Hmm, stimmt...warum müssen WoW Instanzen sich vom Namen her nur immer so ähneln? ^^


----------



## Herz des Phönix (24. Dezember 2011)

Heute war ich (Frost DK) mit meinem Bruder (Katze) ein bisschen Ini. Zuerst die Stunde des Zwielichts 5-er, dann Raidfinder.
Ich war dort schon öfters mit meinen Twinks drinnen und es ist immer so,
dass die Twinks viele Items bekommen, während mein Main erst recht wenige Items bekommen hat.
Das schrieb ich meinem Bruder und ein "xD" kam zurück.
DS Teil 1:
Gute Gruppe, keine Wipes, aber leider auch keine Items für mich. Mein Bruder bekam ein T13 Token ^^

Teil 2:
Wieder geniale Gruppe - Ultraxion lag schnell und es droppten 2 Tokens. Ich rollte auf beide Need.
Ich hielt mein Inventar offen und es kam 1 Token rein. Ehe ich mich versah war auch das 2. dort =)
Ich dachte mir: Super, das eine kann ich meinem Bruder schenken - Was ich auch tat. Er bedankte sich.

Wenige Sekunden stand später im Chat "ey alda voll krass wie der einte beide trinkets (?) bekommt roflmao"
Ich schrieb, dass ich das eine abgegeben habe. Doch der Spieler überlas das wahrscheinlich. Er war zufälligerweise ein Schurke,
der das Token auch hätte benutzen können - Nebenbei angemerkt, er hiess irgendwas mit Blackschadowdestroyer
mit gaaaaaanz vielen Sonderzeichen... originell!

Auch das Luftschiff lief gut, die Voidzones wurden gefüllt.
Boss liegt.
Schulten und Kopf Token droppen. Ich rolle wieder Bedarf und bekam das Schultertoken. Mein Bruder den Kopf.
Ich bekam ein breites Grinsen als ich unsere Beute sah xD
Und wieder kam dieser nervige Schurke, ich solle aufhören zu needen und was für ein bob ich sei.
Ich betrachtete den Schurken und sah dass er extrem viele Raidfinderteile hat. Ich dachte mir nur:
"Der soll sich nicht beschweren..."
Da erstaunte es mich, dass er nicht unter den Top 10 DDs ist.
Also mal ins Recount geschaut. Ganz unten ist er. UNTER den Tanks. 11k Dps.
Ja - Dmg ist nicht alles, aber sowas ist einfach nur peinlich. Und sich dann über alles beschweren?

Auch der Rücken ging wieder gut. Boss tot, aber kein Token mehr bekommen.
Sonst hätte der oben genannte Schurke wohl seine Tastatur gegen die Wand geworfen 

Es kam eine kleine Pause weil Heiler geleavt hatten, in der Zwischenzeit tauschte ich meine Tokens um.

Deathwing lag auch 1. Try ^^

Alles in allem ein schöner Raid vor/während Weihnachten


----------



## Grolmosch (25. Dezember 2011)

Dann will ich auch mal eine kleine Geschichte beitragen.

Gestern hatte ich noch fix Drachenseele zu Ende gemacht und dabei das Brust Token gewonnen und war damit überglücklich, da ich damit dann auch den 4er Bonus endlich hatte.

Ein bisschen Zeit war noch über und Beutel für Heiler winkte auch noch - Perfekt.

Raus kamen wir in Endzeit. Sollte jetzt etwa auch noch das fehlende Heilschild für meinen Schamanen droppen?

Aufstellung:
Tankbärchen und Krieger von Frostwolf, ein Jäger von Guldan und eine Magierin von meinem Kel.

Begrüßt wurden wir mit den Worten vom Jäger: "Hallo ich bin das erste Mal hier, könnt ihr mir das bitte alles erklären?"
Wie gesagt, ich war doppelt gut gelaunt wegen DS und Chance auf das Schild und sagte:" Kein Problem, bekommen wir hin."

1. Abschnitt - Sylvi
Unser Bärchen düste los in die 1. Trashgruppe und alles lief locker, bis ich im Augenwinkel gerade noch die 2. Trashgruppe sah und bevor ich noch was schreiben konnte, gesellte sie sich schon zum Kampf dazu - Fängt ja gut an und seelisch richtete ich mich schon auf Wipe nach dem ersten Kampf ein. Der Schadensoutput der Gruppe war mäßig. Für Endzeit durchaus ausreichend, aber nicht für eine doppelte Trashgruppe, gerade wenn - und da werden mir hier alle Heiler zustimmen - erst mal der Große in der Mitte umgehauen wird und dadurch die Kleinen im Schaden noch gebufft werden. Aber - oh Wunder - die beiden Frostwölfler nahmen sich erst die Kleinen vor und zum Schluss die beiden Großen. Die Magierin ist mir dann noch leider gestorben, aber wir hatten es überlebt. Nun kam das 2. Wunder: Unser Bärchen entschuldigte sich für den Stress, den ich als Heiler hatte und bei der Magierin, dafür dass sie starb und nahm alles auf seine Kappe.
Mein Gesichtsausdruck muss Gold wert gewesen sein, so was hatte ich auch schon lange nicht mehr erlebt. Wir quatschten noch kurz ne Runde und einigten uns dann auf : Weil heute Weihnachten ist. 
Ich erklärte kurz den Kampf und auch das klappte dann ohne Verluste. Keiner blieb im AE stehen und alle inkl. mir, denn wie gesagt, Schaden war nicht der höchste, gingen immer nur auf einen Ghoul. Waren zwar drei Wellen, aber alles ganz locker. 

2. Abschnitt - Baine
*seufz* also wieder kein Heilschild. 
1. Trash lag problemlos, Rest sollte ausgelassen werden, klappte aber nicht sooo ganz. Trashkampf auf den Plattformen hatte ich bis dato auch noch nicht gemacht. Sah ... spannend aus, aber die Instanz stand eh schon unter dem Motto: Weil heute Weihnachten ist. 
Das mit den Totems bei Baine zurück werfen hatte dann trotz Erklärung doch nicht geklappt, aber da der Kampf für mich als Heiler eh nicht so fordernd war, sprang ich einmal kurz durch die Lava um das selber zu machen. ^^
Sind dann aber auch 3 Plattformen von ihm kaputt gemacht worden.

3. Abschnitt - Murozond
Dem Jäger erklärte ich, dass ich gerne einen Caster in der Eisfalle haben wollte, da schläferte das Bärchen dann aber auch schon den anderen Caster ein und pullte sich den Rest. Nun ähm ja, so geht es natürlich auch. ^^ Die Eisfalle kam dann trotzdem, aber nicht der Eiskristall, sondern die Eisfläche. Der Jäger war schon leicht zerknirscht, aber ihr könnt euch denken, was nun kam? Richtig! Weil heute Weihnachten ist. 
Bei der 2. Gruppe hatten wir dann sogar einen Caster in einer Eisfalle und den anderen im Traumland.
Im Kampf gegen Murozond selber habe ich noch nie zuvor so viele gelbe Strudel gesehen, aber die Magierin hatte alles im Griff und so lief auch der Kampf problemlos ab.
Der Jäger gewann dann auch noch gleich den Pfeil der Zeit während wir anderen alle leer ausgingen.

Fazit:
Wir hatten viel Spaß und viel gelacht, obwohl wir nicht die Hammergruppe waren.
Nicht alle Frostwölfler sind flame kiddies.
Und nicht alle Neulinge sind dumme / idiotische Noobs.

Und unter dem Motto des Posts wünsche ich euch nun noch ein schönes Weihnachtsfest!


----------



## Shalura (25. Dezember 2011)

Da mein Palatank das Punktecap voll hat, wollte ich meinen DK Tank auch mal in die neuen Inis schicken.
Als erstes Endzeit, wobei ich allerdings vergass, die letzte Q bei Nozdormu abzugeben. Also ohne Folgeq im Brunnen gelandet und wieder ohne Folgeq SdZ erledigt.
Jetzt wollte ich noch weitermachen, also nochmals angemeldet und im Brunnen gelandet. Ok, Qs mach ich dann irgendwann mal...
Während die ersten 3 Inis gut liefen, fiel mir schon bei den ersten Mobgruppen auf, daß der Schadensoutput nicht sonderlich toll war. 8k vom Magier, 10k vom Jäger, einzig der Schurke, der uns nach Pero´tharn verliess, knackte die 20k Marke, ich lag mit 16k an zweiter Stelle.
Bis Mannoroth gings relativ gut, der nach dem ersten Boss hinzukommende Hexer lieferte gemächliche 9-16k DPS ab.
Bei Mannoroth dann holte ich mir mehrfach Beulen vom Tisch ab. Der Kampf dauerte und dauerte. Als es nach 7 Minuten so aussah,daß Varothen noch stand, schaute ich mal auf Recount: durchschnittsdps der 3 DD 7k, ich lieferte 19k ab. Hab mit dem Heiler zusammen im Gruppenchat gefrotzelt, aber es kam nicht mehr. 2mal HT gabs in diesem Kampf,ebenso stand 2mal meine Ghularmee zur Verfügung. Bin nach 24 Minuten (!!!) als der Boss dann lag, wortlos aus der Gruppe.
Sowas hatte ich noch nie erlebt


----------



## Alux (25. Dezember 2011)

Shalura schrieb:


> Hab mit dem Heiler zusammen im Gruppenchat gefrotzelt, aber es kam nicht mehr. 2mal HT gabs in diesem Kampf,ebenso stand 2mal meine Ghularmee zur Verfügung. Bin nach 24 Minuten (!!!) als der Boss dann lag, wortlos aus der Gruppe.
> Sowas hatte ich noch nie erlebt



Oha, neue Rekordzeit? Achja, habt ihr auch das Schwert geschmissen?


BTW
Gestern vorm Essen noch fix ne Rnd mit meinem Tank. HoT kam und mit dazu ne richtig chillige Gruppe. Haben die Ini locker flockig hinter uns gebracht und ich und 2 andere haben uns dann schon auf das Weihnachtsessen gefreut.
Das Tolle war, da waren 2 von meinem Realm dabei und einer davon warn Twink von neben ehemaligen Gildenkollegen zu WotLK Zeiten, also nebenbei noch nen schönen Plausch gehabt.


----------



## Shalura (25. Dezember 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Oha, neue Rekordzeit? Achja, habt ihr auch das Schwert geschmissen?
> 
> 
> Welches Schwert?
> ...


----------



## Neneko89 (25. Dezember 2011)

Shalura schrieb:


> Alux schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Oha, neue Rekordzeit? Achja, habt ihr auch das Schwert geschmissen?
> ...


----------



## sensêij1988 (25. Dezember 2011)

Shalura schrieb:


> Alux schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Oha, neue Rekordzeit? Achja, habt ihr auch das Schwert geschmissen?
> ...


----------



## Shalura (26. Dezember 2011)

sensêij1988 schrieb:


> Wieso glauben die Leute die sich immer aufregen das ihnen das Zeug weggewürfelt das nur SIE den Gegenstand brauchen oder meinen die die anderen würfeln Bedarf weil sie es einen nicht gönnen (solche gibt es zwar auch).



Es geht weniger darum, daß jemand was wegwürfelt, sondern vielmehr darum: wenn ich eine Instanz tanke, dann von Anfang bis Ende,nutze meine CD´s, heile mich so gut es geht selbst, unterstütze den Heiler,indem ich cc setzen lasse und so weiter und so fort. Ergo sehe ich mich als "Erstlootberechtigt", wenn nun ein Item dropt, welches mich in meinen zukünftigen Tankaufgaben bestmöglich unterstützt. Gleichfalls sehe ich es aber auch für alle anderen anwesenden. Kommt nun ein anderer Platteträger und meldet Bedarf für das Tankitem und gewinnt dies auch noch, womöglich hat er keine Equippflege betrieben etc., so finde ich persönlich das nun unfair. Wer Tankitems braucht, soll dann auch als Tank in die Instanz gehen. Wie gesagt, dies betrifft auch alle anderen Rollen. Ein Shadow, der Bedarf auf ein Willetrinket macht? No Sir! Trefferwertung über Wille hin oder her, Wille ist kein guter Stat für Shadows.Ergo will er sich was für sein eventuell bestehendes heilequip zusammenfarmen, aber dann fragt man vorher oder geht selbst als Heiler rein.
Die Leute tun oft so, als gäbs immer nur Highendeq in den neuen Inis, dabei kann man sich über Punkte ruckzuck die Sachen vom vorherigen Content holen und so defizite schliessen.

Ich persönlich schaue bei Platte DD sachen auch erst, ob der hauptberufliche DD was braucht, vermutlich gammelt mein DD Eq deswegen auf 350er Schnitt rum.
 Ich gönne jedem "sein" Pixelchen vom grossen Blizzardkuchen, keine Frage.  Aber Anstand und Moral kann ich von meinen Mitspielern erwarten. Habe andersrum schon etliche erlebt, die nur Bedarf anmelden, weil sie den Splitter haben wollten. Also den, der wirklich was brauchte, schön besch.... haben. Und wofür? 150g? Plus selbst ausfallend werden? Ist es das Wert?
Warum muss es sein,wenn ich auf meinem Server ne Truppe zusammenstelle und es droppt ne gescheite Waffe, die der Mage tragen könnt und ihn gut pusht, aber ne Eule nimmt sie an sich und disst den Kram? Und ich red von ner Raideule mit FL HC gear, während der Mage "nur" 350er Twink von nem Bekannten war. Ergo steht jetzt die Eule in mindestens 2 Ignorelisten und da ich sie auch kenne, ihre Twinks gleich mit.
Und sind wir mal ehrlich: bei einigen Leuten ist es doch eh egal, was für ein Itemlvl sie tragen, es bringt eh nix: Papiertanks mit 200+k life unbuffed aber nur 70% Defstats, Heiler, die schneller oom gehen, als 3 grosse Heilungen raus sind, DD mit 380+ EQ und sagenhaften 8k DPS....
Von Juwelen oder Verzauberungen will ich mal nicht anfangen, das thema hab ich abgehakt.
Wie gesagt lautet MEINE EIGENE Meinung zum Thema Loot: lasst doch als erstes den werfen, der es für seine aktuelle Skillung in der Gruppe braucht und würfelt erst Bedarf, wenn derjenige es nicht braucht. So bleibt die Stimmung gut und wenn die Gruppe gut zusammengespielt hat, geht man gern auch noch n paar Inis zusammen oder trifft sich sogar über Realid in nem LFR.



Edith meint: Das ganze diskutieren über HPS find ich auch drollig... Donnerstag abends mit nem alten Gildenmeister in DS 10 gewesen und die Heiler da haben nur 12k HPS gehabt, und ausser bei Hagara gabs keine toten,was aber an den Stacheln lag. Hohe HPS heisst doch nur, daß der Raid schlecht steht und die Tanks kein gescheites Equip haben und keine CD´s zünden.


----------



## vortigaunt (26. Dezember 2011)

Shalura schrieb:


> Hohe HPS heisst doch nur, daß der Raid schlecht steht und die Tanks kein gescheites Equip haben und keine CD´s zünden.



This!

War gestern mitn Priester LFR komplett clear DW Madness war mehr schlecht als recht...mosert der eine Dudu rum ich würd mitn Priester nur wenig HPS fahren...mit Absorb overall ~16k..

Er stand bei rund 20k....ABER...ich hab ~376 und er/sie 394^^


----------



## Tomratz (27. Dezember 2011)

vortigaunt schrieb:


> This!
> 
> War gestern mitn Priester LFR komplett clear DW Madness war mehr schlecht als recht...mosert der eine Dudu rum ich würd mitn Priester nur wenig HPS fahren...mit Absorb overall ~16k..
> 
> Er stand bei rund 20k....ABER...ich hab ~376 und er/sie 394^^



Und wahrscheinlich waren 50% von seiner/ihrer Heilung im Overheal gelandet  

Letzlich ist doch entscheidend, dass die Gruppe überlebt hat und das noch möglichst ohne einen Toten, aber so Motzbrüder wirst du leider immer finden.

Wenn ich mit meiner Diszipriesterin die ganze Zeit nur Gebet der Heilung spamme, drück ich einen ordentlichen Batzen der sooooo tollen HPS von anderen Heilern in den Overheal, also sagt HPS mal gerade gar nix aus. 



Ach so, bevor ich es vergess, ich hab auch mal wieder was zum Threadthema:

Da sowohl meine Heilerin als auch der Magetwink bereits ihr LFR für diese ID voll hatten und ich keine Lust hatte, mit dem Mage ewig auf ne Randomini zu warten, hab ich mir am WE einen Schamanen erstellt und so nebenbei, neben der Weihnachtsfeierei ein bisschen gelevelt.

Gestern hab ich den Kleinen dann mal für ne Ini angemeldet und kam in die Höhlen des Wehklagens (da war ich vorher noch mit keinem meiner 10 Chars *schäm*)

Tank war ein Krieger, ausserdem dabei eine Priesterheilerin, eine Schurkin, ein Mage und mein kleiner Schamie.

Blöd bei den Lowlevelinis ist, dass die Mobs schon fast down sind, bis ich meine Totems richtig ausgepackt hab, teilweise hab ich sie dann tatsächlich stecken lassen, hat im Schaden nun auch nicht soooo viel ausgemacht.

Die Ini lief locker und flockig, nur einmal ist die Schurkin umgefallen, woraufhin von der Priesterin die Ansage kam, "wer ausser dem Tank pullt, braucht keine Heilung". Es gab ein bissschen Gemoser von der Schurkin, was die Priesterin mit den Worten "ich erzieh meine Kinder von Anfang an richtig^^" gekontert wurde  

Nach dem zweiten Boss ist dann einer der DD gegangen, entweder weil nicht das gedroppt ist was derjenige wollte oder weil eben genau das gedropped war.

Wir haben dann gemütlich die Ini zu Ende gespielt und mein Schamie hatte in der Zeit zwei Levelups, zwei brauchbare Items und jede Menge Spaß.

Heut Abend gehts noch mal in den Inifinder, Morgen werden dann wieder die Priesterin und der Mage durch LFR gescheucht.


----------



## sensêij1988 (27. Dezember 2011)

Tomratz schrieb:


> .
> 
> Die Ini lief locker und flockig, nur einmal ist die Schurkin umgefallen, woraufhin von der Priesterin die Ansage kam, "wer ausser dem Tank pullt, braucht keine Heilung". Es gab ein bissschen Gemoser von der Schurkin, was die Priesterin mit den Worten "ich erzieh meine Kinder von Anfang an richtig^^" gekontert wurde






die Heilerin hätt ich gerne gehabt als ich mein Pala gelevelt habe..


----------



## vortigaunt (27. Dezember 2011)

sensêij1988 schrieb:


> die Heilerin hätt ich gerne gehabt als ich mein Pala gelevelt habe..



ich hatte gestern tolle Sachen.....wannabe (Blut) DK DD die dann fröhlich inner Gegend rumpullen....Heiler/Hunter/Schurken the same

beim 4. oder 5. mal hab ich dann nen Kickvote gestartet....hab mich dann noch bei der Grp entschukdigt und Rest war einfach

edith: @Tomratz...wenn ich im Recount nach Overheal guck hab ich da 2 Prozentzahlen stehen...welche steht denn eig für den Overheal?


----------



## Tomratz (27. Dezember 2011)

vortigaunt schrieb:


> ich hatte gestern tolle Sachen.....wannabe (Blut) DK DD die dann fröhlich inner Gegend rumpullen....Heiler/Hunter/Schurken the same
> 
> beim 4. oder 5. mal hab ich dann nen Kickvote gestartet....hab mich dann noch bei der Grp entschukdigt und Rest war einfach
> 
> edith: @Tomratz...wenn ich im Recount nach Overheal guck hab ich da 2 Prozentzahlen stehen...welche steht denn eig für den Overheal?




Müsst ich heut Abend selbst mal nachschauen, hab hier auf Arbeit keinen Zugriff auf Wow oder auf Recount.


----------



## Terrascream (27. Dezember 2011)

Zu dem Lootgeblubber, mich regt es nur auf wenn die Leute es bekommen die eben gar nichts dafür tun...
Wenn ich sehe wie sich manche nicht ein Bein sonder 2(!) ausreißen um die Unfähigkeit andere auszugleichen und dann das Item von eben diesen "weg"gefürfelt bekommen, finde ich das absolut nicht fair.
Und mal ehrlich die Hälfte lässt sich doch durch den Lfr ziehen.


Zu dem HpS Blödsinn, wenn ich Göttliche Gunst und Zornige Vergeltung Zünde und den Massenheal in die gekuschelte Gruppe spamme, hab ich auch 40k Hps und jetzt?o.ô


----------



## Terrorzapfen (28. Dezember 2011)

Aktuell bekomme ich einen Vollfön. Mein Druiden-Heiler ist 85 und sammelt Equip um hoch zu kommen. Ich gehe sehr viele Inis und was ich da so erlebe treibt mich bald in den Wahnsinn. Zuvor habe ich mehrheitlich getankt, kenne mich also auch mit dieser Rolle sehr gut aus. Damit ich die Reflexe schärfe, bevorzuge ich rnd Gruppen, die eigene Gilde spielt viel zu diszipliniert. 

Die erste Überaschung non-hc, muss Montag gewesen sein. Ich komme rein, kurzer Check der anderen, alle full 378 oder höher. Kurze Frage meinerseits: Äääääääh, ihr seid schon leicht over geared hier? Wurde mit dem Bedarf der Punkte beantwortet. OK, ich habe also mein spärlich vorhandenes Mana in die HP-Löcher gestopft, bis ein Priester dieser Gruppe Mitleid mit mir bekam und mich bat auf Eule zu gehen, er werde heilen. Danke kann ich da nur sagen. Der Trupp hat mir 4 absolut stressfreie Inis beschert.

Dann aber fiel die ilvl Grenze zu hc und ich bekam nichts mehr gebacken. Ich habe es einfach nicht geschafft die Inis zu heilen. Nach mehreren Anläufen habe ich aufgegeben und bin wieder zurück non-hc, bis ich das nächste 378er Teil holen konnte. So gerade über dem Cap hatte ich absolut keine Chance. Und dann treffe ich öfter auf die PvP-Tanks, null-Damage-DD´ler und Movementkrüppel und erst vorgestern habe ich im Gruppenchat klar angesagt "entweder geht der Tank, oder ich". 272-318 Lummelklamotten am Pala und 3 358er PvP-Teile. Ich hab mir einen Wolf geheilt und werde dann auch noch angepöbelt. Nebenbei muss ich einem Tank mein Lob aussprechen. Als ich freiwillig gehen wollte schrieb er "Nix da, du bleibst da. Man geht in Inis um sich auszurüsten und am Anfang ists eben holprig.". Diese Tanks sind leider rar gesäht.
Gerade als ich hcs komfortabel heilen konnte fiel das Cap zu Zul. Eine einzige Katastrophe von vorne bis hinten. Jeder erwartet imba-Heiler, keiner geht da noch aus irgendwas groß raus und time run sowieso immer. Man macht die Ansage, dass man noch low ist und cc ne ganz tolle Sache ist, dann flitzen 2 mindestens aus ZulA schon raus. Wenigstens wurde ich noch nicht gekickt.

Aber jetzt kommts. Ich bin mal wieder völlig gefrustet aus ZulA raus, melde mich direkt neu an (war nicht der erste der die Ini verließ) und lande dank ilvl 354 in einer der neuen Inis. Ich wollte direkt wieder gehen, entschuldige mich, dass ich in der falschen Inis gelandet bin und das noch nicht heilen kann, kam die Ansage der anderen "och komm, wir probieren es erst mal". Und tatsächlich, ich komme zwar knapp, aber ich komme durch diese Inis durch. Zul ist echt ne ganze Ecke härter, hätte ich nicht erwartet.

In Summe ist die Heilerei für mich als Tank eine echte Erweiterung meines Spielverständnisses und ich kann sie jedem nur empfehlen. Mittlerweile ist tanken dank Aggro-Patch eine entspannte Sache geworden, da ist heilen echt aufregender.


----------



## Tomratz (28. Dezember 2011)

Terrorzapfen schrieb:


> . Aber jetzt kommts. Ich bin mal wieder völlig gefrustet aus ZulA raus, melde mich direkt neu an (war nicht der erste der die Ini verließ) und lande dank ilvl 354 in einer der neuen Inis. Ich wollte direkt wieder gehen, entschuldige mich, dass ich in der falschen Inis gelandet bin und das noch nicht heilen kann, kam die Ansage der anderen "och komm, wir probieren es erst mal". Und tatsächlich, ich komme zwar knapp, aber ich komme durch diese Inis durch. Zul ist echt ne ganze Ecke härter, hätte ich nicht erwartet.
> 
> In Summe ist die Heilerei für mich als Tank eine echte Erweiterung meines Spielverständnisses und ich kann sie jedem nur empfehlen. Mittlerweile ist tanken dank Aggro-Patch eine entspannte Sache geworden, da ist heilen echt aufregender.




Du bist nicht der einzige, der das Gefühl hat dass die neuen Inis etwas leichter zu spielen sind als die Zulinzen.

Wobei du leider auch in den neuen Inis seeeehr unterschiedliche Gruppen haben kannst. Ich hatte welche, da konnt ich mir mit meiner Heilpriesterin neben zwei, drei Heilungen während der Bosskämpfe in der Nase bohren, dann wieder welche wo ich nach der ersten Mobgruppe fast oom war, weil keiner was gechecked hat.

Insgesamt finde ich jedenfalls die Zulinis wesentlich nerviger als die neuen.


----------



## Garthel (28. Dezember 2011)

Ich hatte da so ein schönes Erlebnis am...ähm...Montag wars glaube ich.

Mein Krieger ist ja jetzt seit ein paar Tagen 85, hat dank Schmieden, ein paar Questitems und
über Gerechtigkeitspunkte einen 345er Schnitt erreicht. Bis auf Kopf und Schulter Alles auch relativ
gut verzaubert (da fehlt halt noch überall der Ruf) und gesockelt. In den nh Instanzen ist es etwas
zu leicht, da schlafen die Heiler ein...also mal für eine Hero angemeldet, vom Schnitt passt es ja
locker und ich brauch mir keine Sorgen machen in einer Zul zu landen. ^^

Erster Versuch war im steinernden Kern. Irgendwie eine ganz schlechte Situation. Ok, ich habe
ganz auf CC verzichtet, da ich dies zwar mit meiner Hexe immer klasse fand, aber ich mich nicht
darauf verlassen kann dass auch die randoms an sowas denken, wissen was zu tun ist und ansich
hab ich auch damals mit der Hexe immer mehr erlebt dass die CCs weggelassen wurden wenn
der tank die 340+ geknackt hatte. Wir sind jedoch nicht über die ersten Gruppen gekommen. Erste
lag mit einem Heiler der dannach nurnoch 10% Mana hatte und die 2. Gruppe endete in einem
2 vs 5 in dem der Heiler zusammen mit mir die ganze Gruppe legte da die DDs nach wenigen
Sekunden aus dem Spiel waren. Ein DD leavt, neuer wurde gefunden, ab in die dritte Gruppe.
Selbe Situation wie bei der Ersten, dabei diesmal mit CC gearbeitet. Aus Mitleid mit dem Heiler und
den DDs habe ich mich entschuldigt und die Gruppe verlassen, hatte irgendwie keinen Sinn.

Dann erstmal nen Blick in einen Kriegerguide, vier Skillpunkte umgelegt, Sockel und Verzauberungen
etwas umgeändert. Stand jetzt mit 131k HP, 47% Block und zusammen ~25% Parieren/Ausweichen
und einer laut Guide perfekten Skillung in den Hallen des Ursprungs. Die Gruppe wurde vom Tank
beim ersten Boss verlassen, warscheinlichen wegen einem Wipe. Trotz meiner vorherigen Erfahrung
war ich optimistisch was die neue Skillung anging und warnte die Gruppe einfach nur vor dass dies
meine erste Hero als Tank wäre und es ging los. Der erste Versuch endete in einem Wipe, dies lag
aber nicht an dem auf mich einprasselnden Schaden...sondern an irgendwas anderen, keine Ahnung,
ich lag jedenfalls auf dem Weg nach oben plötzlich im Dreck und der Rest folgte schnell.

Zweiter Versuch, mit einem neuen Heiler, der Boss lag. Also weiter. Hatten uns für den Wüstenboss
und seine Kamele entschieden. Dieser lag im ersten Versuch, ab zum nächsten. Auf dem Gang vor
dem Tor zu großen Halle scheiterten wir am Trash, es folgte ein weiterer Heilerwechsel. Dieser war
der Ansicht er wäre noch zu schlecht equipt für die Instanz und wollte gleich wieder gehen, wir
überzeugten ihn jedoch zu bleiben. Durch einsatz von CC schafften wir auch die Gruppe und kamen
anschließend mehr oder weniger entspannt durch die Halle zum nächsten Boss. Dort gab sich der Heiler
alle Mühe, schaffte es jedoch nicht und wir starben mehr oder weniger heldenhaft. ^^

Es kam also der vierte Heiler und ein neuer DD für die Instanz. Der Boss lag, ebenso schafften wir es
dann ohne Probleme die Instanz abzuschließen. Durch die Gerechtigkeitspunkte konnte ich mir ein
neues Item zulegen, habe jetzt einen Schnitt von 347...werde aber wohl bei einer Zul-Instanz direkt
wieder die Gruppe verlassen. Ich weis nicht woran es liegt, aber irgendwie ist es mir nicht möglich
Heros zu tanken wenn ich nicht übereqippt bin...mal schauen...irgendwann wirds schon klappen, erinnert
mich stark an BC...da durfte ich auch nur Kara tanken wenn ich T4 schon habe.&nbsp;


----------



## kdvub (29. Dezember 2011)

Ist halt so das in den 'alten' Instanzen jetzt nur noch frische 85er anzutreffen sind und nicht mehr die *overgearten*. 

Zu  ZG/ZA Zeiten bin ich oft mit meinen Chars in den alten Heros gewesen (weil die meist schneller als ZA/ZG waren) bei einem iLvl um 364. Da konnt dann auch mal ruhig n Gummeltank dabei sein, den hab ich dann auch am Leben halten können, meist aber war ich nicht die einzige mit hohem iLevel, so das die Inis fix fertig waren. 

Nun, da sich jetzt nur noch die frischen 85er dort equippen sind die Instanzen natürlich auch etwas knackiger, hier und da wird CC benötigt um dort unbeschadet durchzukommen. 

Nach Möglichkeit farme die alten Inzen wegen der Gerechtigkeitpunkte und hol dir dafür feines 378er Zeugs und schwupps darfst dann auch in die 3 neuen (schnellen u einfachen) Ini's um dann auch den LFR nutzen zu können.


----------



## Tomratz (29. Dezember 2011)

kdvub schrieb:


> Ist halt so das in den 'alten' Instanzen jetzt nur noch frische 85er anzutreffen sind und nicht mehr die *overgearten*.
> 
> Zu  ZG/ZA Zeiten bin ich oft mit meinen Chars in den alten Heros gewesen (weil die meist schneller als ZA/ZG waren) bei einem iLvl um 364. Da konnt dann auch mal ruhig n Gummeltank dabei sein, den hab ich dann auch am Leben halten können, meist aber war ich nicht die einzige mit hohem iLevel, so das die Inis fix fertig waren.
> 
> ...



Ich hab mit meiner Main (Priesterheilerin) und dem Haupttwink (Mage) auch schon länger keine mehr von den alten Heroinstanzen von innen gesehen. Da laufen die neuen tatsächlich in der Regel entspannter und besseren Loot gibts dafür auch. Das soll jetzt allerdings keine Empfehlung für Garthel sein, sich schnellstmöglich in die neuen Inis zu mogeln, der Vorschlag von kdvub ist da schon der richtige.


Im neuen Randomraidfinder krieg ich immer mehr das Gefühl, dass die halbwegs guten Spieler inzwischen darüber weg sind (ist ja verständlich, viele haben ja 8/8 in Normalmodus down, brauchen also oftmals nichts mehr aus dem Raidfinder) und jetzt vermehrt Twinks oder eben schwächere Spieler da drin sind. Das soll jetzt nicht heissen, dass ich mich für einen sehr guten Spieler halte, wär das so, würd ich bestimmt regelmässig für Raids ausserhalb meiner Gilde eingelagen. Wir sind eine Fungilde und haben eben erst 1/8 im Normalmodus down. Geraidet wird normalerweise 1-2 mal die Woche und in den letzten Wochen sind die meisten Raids ausgefallen  


Doch jetzt BTT: Gestern wollte ich meine Priesterin durch DS im LFR schicken und hab mich gleich mal für den ersten Teil "Belagerung des Wyrmruhtempels" angemeldet. Die Invites kamen jeweils innerhalb Sekunden, es war jedoch kein einziger Raid mit 0/8 Bossen dabei, entweder lagen schon zwei oder sogar schon drei Bosse. Das gab mir jedes mal zu denken: Warum sollte ein Heiler ne Gruppe bei 3/8 verlassen?, also hab ich da immer schön abgelehnt, ich möchte halt gerne vier Bosse am Stück legen (ja, ich weiss, hohe Ansprüche, wenn jeder so denken würde usw.). 

Hab mich dann aus lauter Verzweiflung für den zweiten Teil "Todesschwinges Sturz" (oder wars Wahnsinn?) angemeldet und bekam einen schnellen Invite für eine 0/8 Gruppe. Na, geht doch, dachte ich.

Alle standen schön am Anfang, ich hab schnell auf Holy umgeskillt, da ich Ultraxion als Holy besser zu spielen finde. Die ersten Fragen kamen und einige haben sich als Neulinge in der Ini geoutet. Bis dahin alles noch kein Problem. Es gab sogar ein paar Erklärungen bezüglich der Zwielichtzone und los gings.

Der Trash dauerte eine gefühlte Ewigkeit, irgendwann lagen die Mobs dann im Dreck und die Gruppe sammelte sich da, wo bald darauf Ultraxion erscheinen sollte. Nochmal der Hinweis auf den neuen Button und die Zwielichtzone und der Pull kam.

Sicherheitshalber noch vorher einen Brunnen gestellt und schon rechtzeitig ins Refugiumchakra gegangen, dann schön meinen Heilkreis gelegt und fleissig geheilt. Wir Heiler haben uns den Popo wund geheilt, trotzdem ging ein DD nach dem anderen über den Jordan. Ansage vom ersten Tank "drückt mal bitte den Knopf", weitergezergt, bei der nächsten Zwielichtzone lagen die nächsten DD im Dreck, irgendwann kam dann der unvermeidliche Wipe.

Alle wieder rein, nochmal die Ansage dass die Leute doch bitte den Extrabutton drücken sollen, es wurde wieder ignoriert. Wenn entsprechend gut equippte Leute bei Ultraxion mal das drücken auslassen, ist das ja nicht soooo schlimm, man stirbt ja nicht gleich, wenn das aber Leute tun, die gerade mal die Anforderung für LFR erfüllen, dann geht das beim ersten mal gut, beim zweiten mal sind sie unweigerlich platt.

Nach dem zweiten Wipe hab ich dann die Gruppe verlassen. Ich hab als zweiter im Heilrecount über 26k HpS rausgeblasen und musste hilflos zusehen, wie sich die HP-Balken der DD im Eiltempo nach links bewegten.

Neuer Versuch in den ersten Teil "Belagerung des Wyrmruhtempels" zu kommen und tatsächlich, es gab einen Instantinvite für eine frische Gruppe.

Was soll ich sagen?, jeder Boss lag im ersten Versuch, auch wenn der eine oder andere DD nicht so ganz den Plan hatte (eine Katze ist z.B. schön in die Eisdinger bei Hagara reingesprintet).

Den zweiten Teil werd ich dann eben heut Abend angehen.


----------



## Schdaiff (29. Dezember 2011)

Terrorzapfen schrieb:


> Gerade als ich hcs komfortabel heilen konnte fiel das Cap zu Zul. Eine einzige Katastrophe von vorne bis hinten. Jeder erwartet imba-Heiler, keiner geht da noch aus irgendwas groß raus und time run sowieso immer. Man macht die Ansage, dass man noch low ist und cc ne ganz tolle Sache ist, dann flitzen 2 mindestens aus ZulA schon raus. Wenigstens wurde ich noch nicht gekickt.



Also wenn ich sehe das einer einfach nicht laufen will, dann stirbt der auch. Fertig, auch wenn ich das wegheilen könnte. (Einmal ist ja ok, eventuell in Ausnahmefällen ein zweites mal, aber das dritte liegt er definitiv im Gras)....

Btw. wäre es doch in deren Sinne, wenn die Ini erfolgreich verläuft.... da sollte man ja mal auf den Heiler hören.... aber das wird ja auch nicht mehr gemacht.


----------



## Tomratz (2. Januar 2012)

Die Priesterin hält momentan Winterschlaf, ist mir zu lästig, die in Inis zu schicken nur wegen dem TP-Cap  

Mit dem Schamanentwink hab ich allerdings am Wochenende mal wieder ne Randomini gemacht, es ging in die Höhlen des Wehklagens.

Bis kurz vor den vorletzten Boss gibt es nicht viel zu berichten, dann gab es allerdings einen DC beim Tank und wir haben nach längerem Warten eine Auschlusswahl durchgeführt. Prompt war der Heiler auch weg und wir drei DD standen einsam in der Ini.

Da wir nicht länger warten wollten, hat der Krieger kurz entschlossen die Rolle des Tanks übernommen, ich sollte heilen.

Hatte noch nie mit dem Schamie geheilt, er ist als Ele unterwegs und soll jetzt erst mit Stufe 30 auf Dualskill Heiler kommen.

Es lief erstaunlich gut und wir standen relativ schnell vor dem vorletzten Boss. 

Sollten wir ihn einfach zu dritt versuchen?, mehr als sterben konnten wir ja nicht, also schön langsam eine Mobwelle nach der anderen ausgelöst, danach den Boss gepullt und losgezergt. Auch dieser Boss lag, geht doch 

Also weiter zum Endboss, vorher der Trash war nicht besonders herausfordernd.

Den Endboss haben wir dann auch zu dritt versucht, leider hat er uns kurz vor seinem Hinscheiden erst den Tank und dann den Jäger über die Wupper geschickt. Als ich Richtung Bob geschickt wurde, hatte er noch knapp 10% Life, blöd gelaufen.

Dann doch schnell über die Suche einen Tank gesucht, der war auch sehr schnell da und der Boss genauso schnell down.

Ich denk mal, wenn wir es noch mal zu dritt versucht hätten, hätte der Boss auch gelegen.

Es wurde viel rumgeblödelt, wir waren schliesslich alle mit Twinks unterwegs (sah man daran, dass jeder Acc-Sachen mit anhatte) und selbst das Wipen hat Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Doofkatze (2. Januar 2012)

Viel ist passiert, viel war in Ordnung, einiges angenehm, einiges aber auch genauso schlecht.

Einmal wurde ich mit meinem Todesritter aus dem Raidfinder entfernt.

In der Geschichte dazu übertrumpften wir uns in der Warteschlange mit Monty Python-Film-Zitaten. Ausgerechnet zu Beginn des Schlachtzugs meldete ich mich mit einem "also gut: ich bin der Messias". 
Mangels Hintergrund wurde ich direkt geflamt. Einige sind mit Zitaten eingestiegen, gerade weil an den Vortagen die Filme mal wieder der Reihe nach liefen, andere, gerade Leute von meinem Server, darunter leider einige Spieler, mit denen ich nie besonders gut konnte, schrieben dann " der kann nix".

Im Verlauf des Schlachtzugs machte ich nicht mehr oder weniger als 20k DPS, genauer Mittelwert. Schließlich bekam ich sogar einen Drop. Missgunst folgte ... "so viel Schaden machst du ja doch nicht". Die Stimmung zog sich hoch. Ich hielt mich zurück. Schließlich kam ein "kickt ihn doch einfach, wenn er keinen Schaden macht" und zack, saß ich draußen, obwohl meine Gildenmitglieder dagegenstimmten. Schließlich flohen auch diese aus dem Schlachtzug, da wohl nach meinem Kick munter alles beleidigt wurde, was keine 4 Beine hatte.


Umgedrehter Fall gestern Abend. Eine Eule hatte sich eingeschlichen. 352er Equipment, 5-8k DPS. Wiederholt wurde angesagt, diese Person, gerade aus Teil 2, zu entfernen, zumal der Gesamtschaden eh recht niedrig war (unterer Mittelbereich, viele Leute bei 15-20k, keine DDs über 30k). Alles egal ... die durfte bleiben ... 

Das sind immer so die Fälle, die mich richtig stören...


----------



## sensêij1988 (2. Januar 2012)

Lustiges Erlebniss vor Weihnachten im FLR gehabt.

DW Rückrat:

3. Sehne da auf 40% aufeinmal leuchtet der Satz "Todesschwinge wird eine Rolle machen" oder so in der Art 

lurz darfauf 25 tot Leute der chat wurde zwar mit Lol und WTFs und anderen beleidigungen geflutet aber nen Schmunzeln konnt ich mir nicht verkneifen


----------



## RedShirt (2. Januar 2012)

sensêij1988 schrieb:


> "Todesschwinge wird eine Rolle machen" oder so in der Art



Waren wir im selben Raid? Nach dem 3ten Try, wo es irgendwelche Honks geschafft haben, Deathwing rollen zu lassen, bin ich da raus... veralbern kann ich mich auch allein 

Dass bei Ultraxion die B-Rezz dafür sind, den Guffeltank der keinen Button drücken kann, zu beleben, durfte ich auch wieder feststellen.

Von den "Andere Tentakel hauen? Was ist das? Ich bleib auf dem dicken großen was da rumliegt"-DDs mal abgesehen, die man beim letzten Encounter immer dabei hat. Dps ogog.

Da lief der letzte /rnd PDK25 Run mit Achievs besser... beleibe. "dmg stop" war da was, das gehört wurde.


----------



## Figetftw! (2. Januar 2012)

sensêij1988 schrieb:


> Lustiges Erlebniss vor Weihnachten im FLR gehabt.
> 
> DW Rückrat:
> 
> ...




Das ist halt das Problem wenn niemand den encounter verstanden hat


----------



## Fremder123 (2. Januar 2012)

sensêij1988 schrieb:


> Lustiges Erlebniss vor Weihnachten im FLR gehabt.
> 
> DW Rückrat:
> 
> ...


Hatte ich letztens auch (vielleicht wars ja der selbe Raid). Das Beste: Einer aus meiner Gilde (der an dem Abend so schon alles besser wusste) tönte Sekunden vorher noch dass das im LfR gar nicht möglich sei, da es die Mechanik nur im Normal- und Heromode gäbe. Wusch... und seine Worte wurden umgehend Lügen gestraft. Wir machen uns heut immer noch darüber lustig. Braver Todesschwinge.^^


----------



## Doofkatze (2. Januar 2012)

Haben mal zu dritt versucht, absichtlich zu rollen, da knapp 10-15 Leute alle Tentakel down gemacht haben, 2 große Adds unabsichtlich ohne (genug) Stacks getötet wurden und jeder vorher den Kampf annahm. Leider stand der Rest des Trupps so weit in der Mitte, das es nicht geklappt hat.

Das schlimmste war aber daran, das wir den Bosskampf geschafft haben, obwohl beispielsweise 1 weiteres Add in der Mitte hochging ...

Das war echt erschreckend. Sowohl der Kampf als auch unser Selbstmordversuch.


----------



## Fremder123 (2. Januar 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Haben mal zu dritt versucht, absichtlich zu rollen, da knapp 10-15 Leute alle Tentakel down gemacht haben, 2 große Adds unabsichtlich ohne (genug) Stacks getötet wurden und jeder vorher den Kampf annahm. Leider stand der Rest des Trupps so weit in der Mitte, das es nicht geklappt hat.
> 
> Das schlimmste war aber daran, das wir den Bosskampf geschafft haben, obwohl beispielsweise 1 weiteres Add in der Mitte hochging ...
> 
> Das war echt erschreckend. Sowohl der Kampf als auch unser Selbstmordversuch.


Da muss schon der Großteil auf einer Seite stehen, 3 Hanseln unter 25 nehmen da logischerweise wenig bis keinen Einfluss drauf. Bei uns hat er sich gedreht als wir die Sehne töten wollten; da die ja entweder links oder rechts ist gingen halt viele automatisch auf die Seite. Man erreicht sie zwar problemlos von der Mitte, aber manchmal folgt man eben einfach der visuellen Wahrnehmung. Und dass es letztendlich trotz teils massivster Fails oft trotzdem gut geht ist dann nicht zuletzt den Heilern zu verdanken, die auch mittig explodierende Adds ausbügeln können. Ich geh da selbst mit meinen 2 Heilern rein und das ist durchaus machbar. Das Tool ist halt nicht dazu da, sich raidabendfüllend durch die Mechaniken zu boxen. Find ich auch gut so, dafür gibt es den Normalmode und 2 Chars in diesem raiden zu haben reicht vollkommen aus. Am Mittwoch ist Yor'sahj hc dran, das wird uns eh den ganzen Abend kosten schätz ich. Da kommt ein zügiger LfR-Run ganz gelegen zur Abwechslung.^^


----------



## Littletall (2. Januar 2012)

Die Fassrolle hat mein Freund mit seinem Mage auch hinbekommen ^^ Soweit ich weiß, macht DW die, wenn zuviele Leute auf einer Seite stehen.

Der Raidfinder ist sowieso eine Klasse für sich. Wir hatten da letztens einen Schamanen als DD dabei. War neue ID, also Morchok. Der ist bei Morchok sofort gestorben. Dann hat er sich geankt und ist wieder sofort gestorben. Dann hat irgendjemand einen Brezz spendiert (was eine Verschwendung) und der stirbt ein drittes Mal. Sagenhafte 4k DPS gehabt dank der Tode.

Dann gings zu Zon'ozz und der Schamane stand nur dumm rum. Bis der endlich mal gekommen ist. Mein Freund und ich haben uns vor dem PC schon übelst über den lustig gemacht.

Dann hab ich mal Recount laufen lassen.

Der Schamane ist kaum über 10k dmg rausgekommen. Soviel macht ja meine Waffenkriegerin mit Itemlevel 325. Und das ohne Raidbuffs.

Irgendwie hat dieser Schammy es geschafft, bis zum bitteren Ende dabei zu bleiben und auch nicht mehr so sinnlos zu sterben, aber der Schaden war weiterhin mies...

Man hat zwar immer irgendsoeinen Vollhonk-DD, der kaum Schaden macht, aber den fand ich mal arg extrem.

Ach ja, und wieso hauen immer die Jäger bei Rückgrat weiter aufs Gemisch? Oder allgemein irgendeiner? Ich spiel Heiler und hab verstanden, wo man draufhauen darf und wo nicht. Sogar bei DWs Wahnsinn konnte ich problemlos die Killreihenfolge benennen...


----------



## Cantharion (2. Januar 2012)

Meine Instanzruns in den letzten Tagen:

1. Instanz war Grim Batol hc - eine ini dir mir damals mit 8k dps bei 329er gear (anfang cata) auf die Nerven ging und heute 8k dps bei 365 gear immernochnicht besser ist. (ich fasse auch nicht wie man so wenig dps machen kann.)
Nachdem wir den 1. Boss nach 4 versuchen trotz unserem Captain Sonderschule (selbstmordgefährdeter Worgen Hunter der ohne Ersichtlichen Grund mit dem komentar "ey lol" in die Lava gesprungen ist und denkt dass man in dem Charge vom ersten Boss stehen muss) 

2. Boss lag firsttry (entweder hatte ein GM mitleid oder wir hatten Glück)
Beim 3. Boss bin ich nach 5 gescheiterten Versuchen raus.

2. Instanz:
ZA obwohl alle 360+ hatten (ausser mir mit 353 was locker reicht!) war an den timedrun nicht zu denken 12-15k dps sind doch bisschen wenig - vor allem bei dem gear.
Nachdem wir nach 3 versuchen den dritten Boss nicht geschafft haben sind wir gleich zu malacrass durchgeritten...ab dort ging es mit ein paar wipes.

3. Instanz war wieder Grim hc: 
Nurnoch der Endboss stand, aber nachdem es die pseudodds mit 4-6k dps nicht schafft haben auf die adds zu gehen bin ich raus und hab mich für eine andere Instanz gemeldet. (sie waren blau equippt aber 4k sind mehr als nur lächerlich.)


----------



## sensêij1988 (2. Januar 2012)

Cantharion schrieb:


> denkt dass man in dem Charge vom ersten Boss stehen muss)



Villeicht hat er Angst gehabt der Boss fällt runter falls er mit dem Rücken zum Abgrund stand


----------



## campino76 (2. Januar 2012)

bzgl. des Rollens bei DW-Rücken. Bei uns war der Boss zB. vorletzte ID (im 10er normal) bugy. Sah dann so aus, dass DW eine Rolle macht, obwohl wir alle in der Mitte standen. Ein anderes mal folg der gesamte Raid vom Rücken, obwohl wir in der Pfütze eines getöteten Tentkels standen usw. Wir haben dann nach 6 oder 7 solcher "sonderbaren" Wipes abgebrochen und den Boss einige Tage später umhaun.. da gabs dann keine Probleme.


----------



## Nisbo (3. Januar 2012)

Littletall schrieb:


> ...
> Ach ja, und wieso hauen immer die Jäger bei Rückgrat weiter aufs Gemisch? Oder allgemein irgendeiner? Ich spiel Heiler und hab verstanden, wo man draufhauen darf und wo nicht. Sogar bei DWs Wahnsinn konnte ich problemlos die Killreihenfolge benennen...



Weil man so besser DMG machen kann um dann danach die anderen besser zu flamen die im Recount weiter unten stehen weil sie brav das Blut umhauen bzw halt rumIDLEn weil gerade kein Blut da ist und das Gemisch schon auf unter 10% ist.


----------



## Littletall (3. Januar 2012)

Nisbo schrieb:


> Weil man so besser DMG machen kann um dann danach die anderen besser zu flamen die im Recount weiter unten stehen weil sie brav das Blut umhauen bzw halt rumIDLEn weil gerade kein Blut da ist und das Gemisch schon auf unter 10% ist.



Die reinste Ironie ist, dass die Leute dann meistens noch nichtmal gut DMG machen. Und die, die gaaanz unten im Recount stehen kriegen irgendwie immer den Loot. Merkwürdig.

Ich hab übrigens noch gar nicht von dem Tank erzählt, der in Endzeit 4 Heiler verschlissen hat. Mir ist nur in Erinnerung geblieben, dass er Baine gepullt und ihn dann in der Lava positioniert hat! Als ich ihn nach dem Wipe darauf hinwies, hat er behauptet: Es sah aus, als stände er an Land!
Baine stand bis zu den Knien in der Lava...


----------



## Cassiopheia (3. Januar 2012)

Littletall schrieb:


> Baine stand bis zu den Knien in der Lava...



Erinnert mich an eine Ini von mir neulich *seufz* Nach langer Zeit mal wieder motiviert gewesen das Punkte Cap mit meiner Hexe (Main zu erreichen), ich komm in ne laufende Grp rein in der Ini und haben Baine als erstes (!) Echo. Danach gabs erstmal einige Fails
-> mein eigener, hab die Grp geaddet.. da ich aber einzeln gelaufen bin niemand anderen mit reingerissen... bin dann einfach brav reingerannt und normal rüber.
-> Baine Pull, Heiler kriegt das Totem ab und fliegt. Tank geht innerhalb von 1-2 Seks von 100% auf 0%... Wipe
-> Tank leavt, irgendein DD gleich mit. Der übrige DD, Heiler und ich laufen schonmal Richtung Plattformen während unsere Gruppe wieder voll wird und die 2 neuen am Eingang spawnen. Retri rennt los und pullt (ok shit happens) und zieht die Gruppe dann durch den halben Raum um noch ja bis zu uns zu kommen -.- Natürlich während der Tank noch am Eingang steht... Wipe 2
-> Neues Reinlaufen, Boss wird gepullt und liegt. Retri addet auf dem Weg raus, Tank war schon durchs Portal - Wipe 3

Nächstes Echo war dann Jaina. Tank leavt.
-> Eule und ich laufen los um die Dinger einzusammeln. 
-> Eule addet, aber stirbt mit Anstand
-> Retri will es uns gleichmachen (juhu da hatten wir schon alle..) und... addet ne Gruppe. Was macht er? Natürlich: Richtung Heiler laufen (wir standen immer noch ohne Tank da, Eule & Ich weit weg wegen Splittern), auf seinem Weg pullt er noch den Boss mit. Heiler stirbt, Eule kommt an und haut sein BR raus.. sagt dabei noch "nicht annehmen!". Retri stirbt, Heiler nimmt an.. Kampf war natürlich noch nicht resettet... Irgendwie bin ich auch noch infight gekommen obwohl ich extra auf Abstand geblieben war - Wipe 4
-> Endlich nen neuer Tank und der Boss liegt

Endboss Trash wird wieder irgendwas vom Ret geaddet *arghs!!* und nen extra Wipe gabs gratis dazu. Nach 5 Wipes und meinen Nerven am Ende (war schon meine 2. Grp in der Art an dem Tag) war die Instanz dann endlich abgeschlossen. Mir tat der Heiler ziemlich leid. Sein Gear war geradeso ausreichend für die Ini, aber groß Fehler ausbügeln war noch net drin... und davon wurden mehr als genug gemacht. Insgesamt hab ich dann irgendwie nur in der Ini 9 verschiedene Gruppenmitglieder erleben dürfen (und ich bin ja auch erst nachträglich reingekommen..)


----------



## Alux (3. Januar 2012)

campino76 schrieb:


> bzgl. des Rollens bei DW-Rücken. Bei uns war der Boss zB. vorletzte ID (im 10er normal) bugy. Sah dann so aus, dass DW eine Rolle macht, obwohl wir alle in der Mitte standen. Ein anderes mal folg der gesamte Raid vom Rücken, obwohl wir in der Pfütze eines getöteten Tentkels standen usw. Wir haben dann nach 6 oder 7 solcher "sonderbaren" Wipes abgebrochen und den Boss einige Tage später umhaun.. da gabs dann keine Probleme.



Kommt mir bekannt vor, das Problem mit der Pfütze hatten wir auch. Zuerst dachten wir unser Pala Heal war nicht nah genug dran, als beim nächsten Versuch das gleiche bei mir und unserm MT war haben wirs geglaubt.


----------



## reakaos (3. Januar 2012)

First @ Cassiopheia

ich habe selten so herzhaft gelacht wie nach deiner Ausführung - genau das macht diese Geschichten so besonders.


Mein Senf:

Gestern Abend,

der lvl 100 Elite Drachen saß auf dem Sofa vorm TV , hab ich mich noch schnell an den 2. LFR Teil gewagt.
Zur Info - mein 5. Twink Magier mit verwaschenem ilvl 375iger Gear. Weit unter seinen Möglichkeiten, jedoch macht ja bekanntlich Skill einiges wett.

Zack rein, Ultraxion - was soll ich sagen - ich glaube Blizz sollte beim nächsten patch entweder den Actionbutton "Lila" automatisch mit dem Bosscast zünden oder den Knopf gefühlte 250% skalieren, denn viele sehen ihn augenscheinlich nicht.

Trotz food+flask allen Bonis + Buffs nur Mitte im Recount bei den dds - naja. Erstes Lob von nem Magier knapp über mir. Da ich wohl den Knopf gedrückt hatte. 
2. Boss Luftschiff - hui. Erste Frage immer von mir: "Rein in die großen Strudel ja/nein ?" - Klares JA logen. Mir schwante drohendes Unheil bei der Masse an nicht-knopf-drückern, aber hey - lets give them a chance. Wie immer loot verteilt - 3 Leute leaven - keiner ist gebufft - 2 hängen noch im Tempel reppen - hrr hrrrr "Ihr kommt nicht vorbei" -.-
Wieder so ein "ogo-ogo Jäger" Adds spawnen er ran - tank afk hoserunter - bamm - hüpfend instant down. Egal trotzdem irgendwie geschafft.

3. Boss Rückrat 
Ansagen im Raidchan - nur 1x Verderbnis killn !!! - ja war klar. DMG DMG bam bam. Auf einmal wüstes Geschreie im /raid : Mages lasst die anderen stehn *insert schimpfwort here". 
Augen reiben-Blick auf die Raidframes - nur noch 2 Magier - moi und die süße Kleine von eben. Tja und dann fiel es mir auf, dass die Spiegelbilder + die Flammenkugel ja auf rnd-ziele gehen. -.-" omg tja bin halt nur n 20% Magier.
Er geht auch "down" Loot wird verteilt, hatte bis dato nix bekommen, was ich für den 1 run Teil 1+2 und auch meinem DMG für angemessen hielt, was dropt? Stackendes +int Trinket.
Sabber läuft mir aus dem Mund, der jedoch gleich wieder trocknet, als ich den Palatank Bedarf hab würfeln sehen. Gefühlte 35x Bedarf gewürfelt gewinnt es doch glatt mein heissblütiges Magierinnen Pendant. Ich gratuliere freundlich und bekomme ein  zurück.

4. Boss recht fix - buffen - fast go

Magierin schreibt mich an - haste das trinket schon? Ja ne is klar - natürlich nicht. Zack Handelsfenster grün. Ich weine und wünsche ihr bis zur 4. Kralle beim Edboss 16x frohes neues Jahr gefolgt von 35x thx

Boss liegt - Caster Dolch + Stab droppen - ich seh wieder nix. Magierin gewinnt den Dolch - legt ihn an - gz - thx Geflüster.
Dann alles bis auf Stab wird verwürfelt , alle leaven bis auf 5 leuts.

Zack Stab an Magierin - nunja ich geb zu ich hatte gewisse Hoffung. Sofort alle anderen im Chan - Los rück raus *insert schimpfwort here".
Jetzt kommt das dicke Ende - Sie "Tschüssi und bb" in Raidchan und weg. Jedoch der Stab war noch in der Kiste. Alle schauen sich an wie Mäuse, die kurz vorm verenden 1 kl. Stück Käse finden. Ran an die Kiste - keine Rechte Plündern etc. nunja vllt ja mit Raidleiterrechten - Member nach member verlässt den Raid - moi + 2 noch da - die schauen sich gegenseitig an ich seh nur noch gleichen Gildennamen - einer winkt - und Zack - Sturmwind. 

Egal. Was ich mit dieser Textwand nur ausdrücken wollte ist, dass es noch sehr nette Spieler da draussen gibt. Und ich mich bedanken wollte. Ich weiss leider ihren Namen + Server nicht mehr. Dennoch wenn Du das liest dies ist dein Lied ^^

ähm frohes neues Jahr + dankeschön Licht der Lichter


----------



## M1ghtymage (4. Januar 2012)

Keine Geschichte, aber eine sich jede Woche wiederholende Begebenheit: ich gewinne einfach nichts im Lfr. Ich würfel 4,9,13,16, 28 auf die Sachen, die ich unbedingt haben will. Das allerhöchste war mal eine 46, hat aber auch nicht gereicht. Eben wieder wurde mir der Healkolben von DW von einem Dudu weggerollt, der bereits den Stab aus dem normalen Modus DW hatte... Brust hat natürlich einer bekommen, der sie bereits hatte. Das beste war aber mit meinem Hunter letzte Woche, als ein anderer Hunter die Schultern bekomme hat, obwohl er sie schon hatte. Second equip?


----------



## Nisbo (4. Januar 2012)

PetHeal Gear hat man früher zu den Hunteritems gesagt ^^
Viele rollen nur drauf um es später zu tauschen, traurig aber wahr und kann man nicht verhindern, noch nicht ^^


----------



## Fremder123 (4. Januar 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> wurde mir der Healkolben von DW von einem Dudu weggerollt, der bereits den Stab aus dem normalen Modus DW hatte


Der Procc ist halt wahnsinnig gut, da würd ich ein Downgrade auch in Kauf nehmen. Ich hab den Kolben mit 2 Chars (ehrlich erwürfelt^^) und der Procc steht gern mal auf Platz 3 der Heilwerte mit 10 - 11%! In DS wird halt viel gekuschelt, das begünstigt das Ganze noch, in FL wär er nicht annähernd so stark. Das macht die geringere Zaubermacht mehr als wett. Ob er zu stark ist und irgendwann generft wird? Wer weiß. So wie er jetzt ist ist er jedenfalls für jeden Heiler das absolute Must Have, egal ob normal oder LfR. Und dafür tauscht man halt auch gern ein 397er Item, zumal er nur 7 Stufen drunter ist und nicht 13 wie der Rest aus dem LfR.

Dass ich ihn 2mal hab hört sich im Übrigen glücklicher an als die Situation ist, sonst geh ich meist auch leer aus. Bestes Beispiel letzte ID: 4 Chars durch den LfR geschleift, 1 (!) Item bekommen. Nein, nicht jeder eins. Insgesamt 32 Bosse und ein Char hat ein Item bekommen. Sagt glaub ich alles.^^


----------



## Tomratz (5. Januar 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Keine Geschichte, aber eine sich jede Woche wiederholende Begebenheit: ich gewinne einfach nichts im Lfr. Ich würfel 4,9,13,16, 28 auf die Sachen, die ich unbedingt haben will. Das allerhöchste war mal eine 46, hat aber auch nicht gereicht. Eben wieder wurde mir der Healkolben von DW von einem Dudu weggerollt, der bereits den Stab aus dem normalen Modus DW hatte... Brust hat natürlich einer bekommen, der sie bereits hatte. Das beste war aber mit meinem Hunter letzte Woche, als ein anderer Hunter die Schultern bekomme hat, obwohl er sie schon hatte. Second equip?




Das ging mir lange Zeit auch so, Gestern hat sich dann das Blatt gewendet.

Ich hab gleich drei Teile, davon zwei Items, abgestaubt bei den ersten vier Bossen.

Beim zweiten Boss (dem Gotchaboss) hab ich sogar zweimal das Handschuhtoken gekriegt. Hab dann im /SZ dazu aufgefordert dass Leute mit Need würfeln sollen, worauf es etliche gab, die sich für die Fairness bedankt haben.
Es gab auch den ein oder anderen der meinte, ich solle es für Second behalten, das hätt ich persönlich allerdings
als nicht fair angesehen, auch wenn viele sich um das Thema nicht scheren.

Ich konnte damit einen Mitspieler glücklich machen, der auch vorher sehr wenig Lootglück hatte.

Es gab dann bei Hagara noch das Beinetoken und ein Randomrückenteil


----------



## Doofkatze (5. Januar 2012)

Tomratz schrieb:


> Das ging mir lange Zeit auch so, Gestern hat sich dann das Blatt gewendet.
> 
> Ich hab gleich drei Teile, davon zwei Items, abgestaubt bei den ersten vier Bossen.
> 
> ...




Tja, haste wohl schlecht gespielt


----------



## Fremder123 (5. Januar 2012)

Ich glaub ich werd langsam so paranoid wie viele andere Spieler, was den LfR angeht. Gestern mit meinem Feral (Katze) beim Wahnsinn: Ich bin schadenstechnisch auf Platz 2, nur ein Shadow vor mir, wir 2 mit ordentlich Abstand zum Rest. Todesschwinge stirbt, die Lootfenster ploppen auf und auch die Agi-Stangenwaffe ist dabei. Wer gewinnt? Der andere Feral natürlich; von ihm auf den ersten 10 Plätzen im Recount nix zu sehen. Mir schwante Böses und ich scrollte runter... wie sollte es anders sein, Platz 18 (!) hinter einem der Tanks. Krallenhieb (nein nicht der Dot, sondern der Direktschaden!) auf Platz 2 vom Schaden, direkt hinter Nahkampf. Enttäuschung pur. Ein Krieger sprach mir im /w Trost zu und lobte meinen Schaden, das war dann wenigstens noch ein nettes Erlebnis.

Die 2 Beweglichkeitsschmuckstücke von Schwarzhorn und vom Rücken landeten selbstredend auch in anderen Händen, Token ebenso. 4 Bosse, 4mal Luftnummer wie jede Woche. Langsam glaub ich das ist Absicht von Blizzard. "Spielst Du gut, kriegst kein Loot". Ob ich nächste Woche im LfR oder morgen bei uns im Stammraid auch mal afk in der Ecke stehe und ab und zu eine Taste drücke? Vielleicht hab ich dann endlich mal Glück. Nur noch überlegen wie ich das meinem Raidleiter vermittel.

/Nerdrage Ende


----------



## Cassiopheia (5. Januar 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> "Spielst Du gut, kriegst kein Loot".



Definitiv subjektiv *g* Gestern 2x LFR gelaufen mit Main und DK. DK is leer ausgegangen, aber die meisten Items sind tatsächlich mal bei Leuten gelandet bei denen ich dachte "ok die haben es sich verdient". Mein Hexer hat 4 Teile abgestaubt und ich war bei den Bossen immer iwo in den Top 5 

Dienstag war ich auf letztem Drücker nochmal im LFR mit meinem DK *graus* Beide Teilen sahen schlimm aus und wir sind immer nur knapp am Wipe vorbei. Bei Hagara hatten unglaubliche ~5 Leute überlebt. Zu den üblichen Eiswand Toten gesellten sich noch sehr viele Melees als der zweite Tank umkippte (mich hats da auch zerissen), zum Glück haben die wenigen Überlebenden den Boss noch runtergezergt bekommen... Teil 2 bei Blackhorn sah es dann sehr ähnlich aus.


----------



## Fremder123 (5. Januar 2012)

Das war auch nicht sonderlich ernst gemeint. Nur halt mal zum Frust abbauen, irgendwo muss mal sich ja mal auswhinen.  Im Blizz-Forum gibts dazu auch sehr angeregte Diskussionen, da es doch verdächtig oft vorzukommen scheint. Jaja, mit dem Schein ist es immer so eine Sache.^^


----------



## Fremder123 (5. Januar 2012)

Kann es sein dass der  - Button überarbeitet wurde? Sieht jetzt irgendwie freundlicher aus als noch vor kurzem.


----------



## Nortos (5. Januar 2012)

Geb ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu.

Trottellotto XXL (LfR) ...

War im Urlaub, komme Dienstags wieder und denke mir: flott nochmals in den Schlachtzugsbrowser um ein paar Pünktchen und vielleicht doch einmal ein Token zu ergattern. Eregebnis: schneller wipefreier Run, 8 Bosse, ich durfte 1 (!!!!) mal auf Bedarf würfeln und das bei dem 2h-Schwert, das ich als Frost-DK eigentlich gar nicht nutze. Gewinne es aber doch und teste gerade Unholy.

Dann gestern, neue ID. 8 Bosse, im Damage immer unter den ersten 5, und jedes Mal mindestens ein Token, bei dem ich mitwürfeln kann, könnte, hätte, wennste, .... Der LfR HASST mich ! Nicht einmal was gewonnen. Dazu kommt, dass der Gimp-DK, der bei Ultraxion fette 11k DPS fährt (entsprechend bei den anderen Bossen auch; PVP-EQ mit 316er Waffe ....) 4 Tokens gewinnt UND das 1H-Schwert beim Wahnsinn, obwohl er mit 2Handwaffe spielt. Es ist zum heulen.

Ich habe jetzt mit 5x8 Bossen, mind. 4 Loots pro Boss, d.h. 160 Loots gerade mal 2 Items bekommen. Das Schwert, das ich nicht zwingend brauche und Schultern, die mir meinen T12-Bonus kaputt machen würde.

Grundsätzlich steigt aber das Verständnis bei den Bossen im LfR. Nur noch selten ballern Jäger alle Tentakel auf dem Rücken weg, und meistens stellen sich genug Leute in die Void auf dem Schiff. Also zumindest in denn letzten beiden LfR konnt man nicht wirklich meckern.


----------



## Littletall (5. Januar 2012)

Apropos Void auf dem Schiff. Das hat gestern eigentlich ganz gut geklappt bei Schwarzhorn.

Aber plötzlich standen nur drei drin. Ich, mein Magierfreund und der Tank. Wo waren die anderen? Wir sind alle drei umgekippt.

Glücklicherweise hat die Gruppe (wir hatten glaub ich 5 Druiden und 5 Todesritter, BR en masse) schnell gezündet und uns alle drei wieder auf die Beine gestellt.

Besagter Tank hat dann leider nicht gemerkt, dass eine Ausrüstung schon teilweise rot war und ist uns beim Rückgrat umgekippt. Wurd zwar wiedergeholt, aber wirklich hilfreich war er da nicht ^^

Zum Loot:

Ich kanns ehrlich gesagt, inzwischen verstehen, wenn Leute auch auf ihr 2nd Need würfeln. Man hat schon so oft sein Main-EQ weggewürfelt bekommen, da macht man da halt einfach mal mit. Durch Nettigkeit wird sich da nichts dran ändern. Das sind wahrscheinlich die Gedanken der Spieler.
Wir hatten auch gestern einen Magier, der hat, obwohl er schon alle Teile aus dem Browser hat, auf alle T13-Teile mitgewürfelt. Ok..für 2nd EQ oder was? Bei reinen DD-Klassen kapier ich das nicht.

Mir ist auch gestern das Token für die Hose in die Tasche gefallen, da ist mir aufgefallen: Ich hab sie bereits! War der festen Überzeugung, noch T12 unter der Robe anzuhaben. Der Schlachtzug war dann aber zu Ende und alle sind fort, also hab ich sie gerade für 2nd behalten.
Es gibt sicher noch andere, denen sowas passiert ist.


----------



## Pille85 (5. Januar 2012)

Gestern Abend ab in den LFR.

Ich habe eine super Gruppe mit meinem Magier erwischt. 
DPS zahlen der ersten 5 lag zwischen 50k - 60k DPS... Hab nicht schlecht geguckt. Mein Magier, naja wie soll ich es sagen, ist nicht wirklich toll equipt. ( PVP/Heiler Sachen usw... ) irgendwie muss man ja das Itemlevel bekommen *Hust*. Hab mich auf 25k DPS im Firespecc ganz gut geschlagen ( Platz 10 glaub ich ).

Alle Bosse lagen sehr sehr schnell und natürlich auch im ersten Versuch. 

Bekommen habe ich nichts, ist auch nicht weiter schlimm. Mir macht es Spaß einfach mit einer guten Gruppe zu Raiden.

Aber wie kann es sein, das so ein wirklich GUT Equipter Char, der null schaden macht, so ca. 8 k dps, nur blöde rum steht, hin und wieder stirbt, den Handschuhtoken 2x gewinnt, weil er 2x im Boss drin war ?! 

So was regt mich total auf... Wie kann es sein das er den Token gleich 2 mal bekommt ?! Da ist irgendwie noch ein Fehler in der Matrix -__________-


----------



## Kamsi (5. Januar 2012)

je weniger du tuest und desto öfter du stirbst desto mehr loot ^^


----------



## Falanor (5. Januar 2012)

Nortos schrieb:


> Geb ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu.
> 
> Trottellotto XXL (LfR) ...
> 
> ...



Ach dich würd ich mögen. Würfelst den anderen, die das Schwert wirklich brauchen, das Schwert weg um dann den andern Spec "auszuprobieren". Anschliessend beschwerst du dich über einen Dk der dasselbe umgekehrt macht? Naja, wenigstens bist du nicht Tank und würfelst mir wie alle anderen Tanks mein schönes Schwert weg...

Zu mir: Mit meinem Hexer heute zum zweiten mal durchgerannt, beim endboss Rathrak gewonnen, suche aber noch ne schöne Offhand dafür. Sonst gewinnn ich leider nichts, die Schultern hab ich aber noch bekommen weil ich noch in Orgrimmar den Paladin erwischt habe, der das Token zweimal gewonnnen hat. Freu mich jedesmal bei Deathwings Rücken dass immer die DDs die Trinkets gewinnen die immer irgendwas komplett falsches machen, zum Beispiel die ganze zeit Schaden auf die Verderbnis oder einfach Afk rumstehen...


----------



## Nexilein (5. Januar 2012)

Falanor schrieb:


> Freu mich jedesmal bei Deathwings Rücken dass immer die DDs die Trinkets gewinnen die immer irgendwas komplett falsches machen, zum Beispiel die ganze zeit Schaden auf die Verderbnis oder einfach Afk rumstehen...



So ähnlich ging's mir mit meinem Shadow 
Beim Schaden irgendwo auf Tankniveau, das Trinket abgestaubt und dann musste ich mich flamen lassen.

Das hat mich aber nicht gestört, denn ich habe nicht brain-afk die Blubs weggebombt und war zumindest bei den Sehnen unter den Top 5 beim Schaden.
Und als ich dann beim letzten Kampf, auf Platz 2 beim Schaden, als einer von 13 Leuten überlebt habe, habe ich meiner Freude über den gewonnen Dolch gleich durch passende Emotes Ausdruck verliehen...
Die vielen Toten hatten wir dabei natürlich genau den Flamern zu verdanken, denn die haben versucht AE immune Adds zu bomben

Aber genau diese Vögel sind wahrscheinlich heute noch der Meinung, dass eigentlich sie die Items verdient hätten...


----------



## Landray (11. Januar 2012)

Mal was Tolles zwischendurch:

Ich war gestern Nacht als Tank mit 3(!) Huntern in der Mana-Gruft und es war echt angenehm. Danke dafür!


----------



## Doofkatze (11. Januar 2012)

LFR gestern war witzig.

Mein Druide ist unter die Heiler gegangen, hat auch immerhin 374er Gear. Ich habe bisher auch nur 25er Raids geheilt und nichts anderes. Mich freut es immer wieder zu sehen, wie meine Heilkollegen dann langsam oom gehen, während ich bei zumeist gleichwertiger Heilleistung ihnen dann anregen geben darf, damit überhaupt noch was geht.

Grund dafür ist einfach: Ich heile nicht dauerhaft mit irgendwelchen Fähigkeiten, sondern nur, wenn tatsächlich mal Schaden ankommt. So haue ich z. B. kein verjüngen auf die ersten DDs, die gerade von 100 auf 90% fallen, sondern nutze eben Wildwuchs + Heilerkreise.

Was man sich jedoch anhören muss, geht auf keine Kuhhaut.

Morchok: 4 DDs bleiben stur stehen, meckern auch nicht, aber sind später die größten Flamer, wenns tatsächlich eng wird.
Bei Trashgruppen zu Zonozz kämpfen 2 Leute nicht mit. Erwähnt man das dann im Raidchannel kommen Dinge wie "kann man nichtmal kurz afk sein?"
Vor dem tatsächlichen Bosskampf dann erwähnt man, das Heilkreise unter dem Boss platziert werden und außenstehende DDs ja offensichtlich nicht geheilt werden wollen und daraufhin von mir auch keine "richtige" Heilung zu erwarten haben.
Direkt darauf flamen die ersten Leute los (genau die von Morchok), wie verskillt man doch ist...selbst wenn man die Skillung aus nem Guide abschreibt :-)
Beim dritten Boss bleiben wieder Mitspieler stur beim Boss stehen und die Blubs kippen ganz knapp um. Man schreibt die Namen in den Raidchannel, später sinds auch genau die, die am wenigsten Schaden machen und auch die, die die Items bekommen.
Beim Trash vorm vierten Boss werden beide Gruppen wie gewohnt abseits von einander getankt, sodass man dann einen Tank wählen darf. Beim letzten Mob schließlich bleiben gleich 3 Heiler in dem Kreis stehen und gehen fast Hops.
Beim Boss schließlich zieht dann 1 Tank ständig den Boss aus dem Heilkreis ...

Teil 2:

Bei Ultraxion nehmen nur 2 Heiler Buffs mit.
Auf dem Schiff wars dann richtig toll. Boss ist da, Schockwelle übers halbe Schiff, ich komme nicht weg, hab direkt danach ne Fläche vom Drachen genau unter mir und komme nicht weg. Nach kurzer Zeit werde ich von irgendwo gerezzt, nehme an ... und wache mitten im Drachen AoE auf. ... Schließlich wipen wir, da der Schaden mit MAX 22k DPS recht niedrig ist und sich die Kämpfe erstmal grundsätzlich ziehen.
Im zweiten Versuch leben 2 Heiler + 1 DD, als der Boss umkippt.
Auf dem Rücken geht zunächst alles gut ... Als Heiler kann man sich da ja sogar die Zeit nehmen, mal was zu essen, da mit richtiger Taktik ja kaum Schaden reinkommt und Heilkreise + Wildwuchs ja ausreichend sind, solange das Add keine 9 Stacks hat.
Irgendwann war man schon an der dritten Platte, man schaut auf seinen Bildschirm...
"Todesschwinge rollt sich nach links, haltet euch fest"
... Wipe 
Die üblichen Fragen wurden gestellt, was da wohl los war, das alle zu doof sein, Leute verließen die Gruppe ...
Im zweiten Versuch gings dann gut.
Todesschwinges Wahnsinn ... Pure Materialschlacht :> Ich mag den Kampf irgendwie, als DD wie als Heiler. Hat teilweise etwas vom LK-Kampf. Die blasigen Tentakel + Elementiumfragmente erinnern mich irgendwie an die Geister, die ich ja damals schon als Hexer gemacht habe, der Elementiumblitz an die Valkyre.
Das schöne ist dabei immer, das die Fehler sehr ersichtlich sind. Tank kippt am Tentakel um? Anderer Tank hat nicht abgespottet. Auf der vierten Plattform stirbt man: DDs machen keinen Schaden auf die blasigen Tentakel oder 3 Heiler schlafen/sind oom. ...Mal hat man ne Gruppe, in der die ersten beiden Elementiumblitze schon weg sind, bevor sie einschlagen, mal werden blasige Tentakel gebombt...


----------



## Sethia (12. Januar 2012)

Mache jetzt den LFR seid er implementiert wurde Woche für Woche... und ich glaube ich bin da auch schon einmal gewiped, sicher bin ich mir zwar nicht, aber wird schon passiert sein.

Man hast du immer ein "Glück".
;-)


----------



## Fremder123 (12. Januar 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Beim Boss schließlich zieht dann 1 Tank ständig den Boss aus dem Heilkreis ...


Das ist ja auch in Ordnung so. Wenn Hagara ihren Schlaghagel einsetzt prügelt sie selbst im LfR dem Tank ordentliche Dellen in die Rüstung. Die richtige Reaktion des Tanks? Genau, ein paar Schritte nach hinten, so hört das nämlich sofort auf. Hagara rennt dann eben dem Tank nach. Das ist die absolut RICHTIGE Taktik! Im LfR überlebt der Tank das eventuell noch wenn die Heiler auf Zack sind, im Normalmode ist das ein garantiertes Todesurteil. Sich also darüber zu beschweren zeugt nicht grad von Kenntnis der Mechanik.^^



Doofkatze schrieb:


> Bei Ultraxion nehmen nur 2 Heiler Buffs mit.


Das kann (kann!) daher kommen, dass dort oft derart die Bildrate in den Keller geht dass man gar keine Gelegenheit hat, auf einen Buff zu klicken und andere dadurch immer schneller sind. Und ja, ich habe einen leistungsfähigen PC sowie gutes Internet.


----------



## Doofkatze (12. Januar 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Das ist ja auch in Ordnung so. Wenn Hagara ihren Schlaghagel einsetzt prügelt sie selbst im LfR dem Tank ordentliche Dellen in die Rüstung. Die richtige Reaktion des Tanks? Genau, ein paar Schritte nach hinten, so hört das nämlich sofort auf. Hagara rennt dann eben dem Tank nach. Das ist die absolut RICHTIGE Taktik! Im LfR überlebt der Tank das eventuell noch wenn die Heiler auf Zack sind, im Normalmode ist das ein garantiertes Todesurteil. Sich also darüber zu beschweren zeugt nicht grad von Kenntnis der Mechanik.^^



Tja...bisher wehre ich mich aus diesem Grund noch dagegen, mit meinen beiden bösen Tanks auch tatsächlich als Tank dareinzugehen. Ich kenne eben wirklich noch nicht alles. Nur ich sehe eben auch viele Tanks, die stur stehen bleiben.


----------



## Fremder123 (12. Januar 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Tja...bisher wehre ich mich aus diesem Grund noch dagegen, mit meinen beiden bösen Tanks auch tatsächlich als Tank dareinzugehen. Ich kenne eben wirklich noch nicht alles. Nur ich sehe eben auch viele Tanks, die stur stehen bleiben.


Wie gesagt, im LfR kann man das unter Umständen auch überleben. Das liegt dann aber nicht am skilligen Tank sondern an guten Heilern. Denen tut man nichtsdestotrotz einen Gefallen, wenn man einfach seinen gepanzerten Hintern ein paar Meter wegbewegt.

Mein Feral geht da auch nur als DD rein. Warum auch als Tank? Die Wartezeiten sind ähnlich bzw. kommt man als DD teils schneller rein... Tanks brauchts nur 2, DDs 17 - 18. Und wenn was schief geht wird in der Regel der Tank geflamed. Das muss man sich nicht wirklich antun, gibt genug die das freiwillig machen.^^


----------



## Stevesteel (12. Januar 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, im LfR kann man das unter Umständen auch überleben. Das liegt dann aber nicht am skilligen Tank sondern an guten Heilern. Denen tut man nichtsdestotrotz einen Gefallen, wenn man einfach seinen gepanzerten Hintern ein paar Meter wegbewegt.
> 
> Mein Feral geht da auch nur als DD rein. Warum auch als Tank? Die Wartezeiten sind ähnlich bzw. kommt man als DD teils schneller rein... Tanks brauchts nur 2, DDs 17 - 18. Und wenn was schief geht wird in der Regel der Tank geflamed. Das muss man sich nicht wirklich antun, gibt genug die das freiwillig machen.^^



Ich gehe mit all meinen Tanks auch als Tank rein (Druide, Paladin, Krieger und DK).
Wieso?
Weil ich es kann und meistens dann durch den Bonus auch die Items gewinne.
Bei meinen Heilern genauso


----------



## Littletall (13. Januar 2012)

Hm, nochmal zu Hagara. Ich dachte immer, diesen Megaschaden auf den Tank unterbricht man, indem man sich in den bläulichen Faden stellt? Ich mach das immer, sobald ich ihn sehe (als Heiler kann ich den Schaden von dem problemlos mit einem Dot wegnehmen). Ist das eine andere Fähigkeit von Hagara?

Hagara lief in letzter Zeit tankmäßig eigentlich gut, nur die DD stehen regelmäßig in der Eiswand. Ich auch, weil ich mir einfach nicht merken kann, wo die Dinger auftauchen (aber ich überleb es wenigstens).

Hab sonst eigentlich keine Stories. In letzter Zeit läuft alles zu glatt...Ich werd diesen Abend wohl mal meine Schurkin in den LFR jagen, die hat letzte Woche das passende Itemlevel erreicht.


----------



## Nisbo (13. Januar 2012)

Also die Hauptaufgabe als Tank im LFR besteht im ersten Teil ja darin sich mit dem anderen Tank zu "streiten" wer nun den Boss tanken darf ^^
Den 2. Teil kenne ich als Tank nur im Normalmode bis zum Schiff aber vom zugucken ist zumindest der Rücken auch langweilig als Tank. OK Rücken ist als Heiler ja extrem langweilig ^^
Todesschwinge (Endboss) kenn ich als Tank gar nicht, da würde ich vermutlich umfallen weil ich noch weiß wann man wo spotten muß aber das kann man sich ja anlesen wenn man will.

Momentan bin ich da mit den Heilern unterwegs (Pala, Druide, Priester) und OOM geht man eigentlich nicht wirklich es sei denn man drückt alles in den Overheal.
Ist als Heiler eigentlich nur ne Übungssache, wenn man mal weis wann der Schaden kommt kann man gut rumideln ^^

Endboss z.B. als Pala kann man jedesmal beim rüberhüpfen die Göttliche Bitte zünden um Mana zu reggen weil ich mal wieder das Siegel vergessen habe (passiert mir leider zu oft)

----------

LFG ist momentan alles ruhig, als ich mit dem Pala zum heilen angefangen habe hatte ich gleich bei der 2. oder 3. Ini in Endzeit einen Druidenanfängertank 
343 und 8 mal unverzaubert. Habe dann nur im Chat geschrieben das ich versuche mein bestes zu geben als PalaHealAnfänger bei dem Gear. Er sagte nur er versucht auch sein bestes und es gab keine nennenswerten Probleme, nur beim Endboss sind wir beim Trash einmal umgefallen da beide Gruppen gepullt worden sind ansonsten lief es erstaunlich einfach. Aber Bären sind momentan sowieso gut zu heilen.

Im Brunnen auch mal was gutes, ich war mit meinem DK Tank und meiner Freundin (Jäger) im LFG, dabei noch eine Druidenheiler, ein Mage und ein Schurke.
Endboss, 1. Laufphase beim Teufelsfeuer, Schurke fällt um, ich heb ihn auf, 2. Laufphase beim Teufelsfeuer Heiler fällt um, tja kein BR mehr da.

Freundin fragte nur ob sie sich todstellen soll und wir uns sterben lassen, ich sagte nur geht nicht ^^
DK hat echt nen üblen selbstheal wenn man will, also den Typen noch umgeboxt und die Mobs im Licht auch, danach ist es dann ja sowieso nicht mehr heillastig (wenn man von heillast in den inis reden kann ^^) wenn man beim Teufelsfeuer nicht irgendwo stehen bleibt.

Boss dann noch ohne Heiler gelegt und siehe da bei Heilungen, Schurke mit Gesundung, Freundin mit Verband und Mage hat so überlebt.
War ne lustige Sache gewesen weil man mal wieder sehen kann das wenn alle mitspielen der ganze Kampf doch einfacher wird.

Momentan wie gesagt, LFG sehr nett, selbst beim rollen für 2nd wird im Realmpoll "Blutdurst" gefragt.


----------



## Fremder123 (13. Januar 2012)

Littletall schrieb:


> Hm, nochmal zu Hagara. Ich dachte immer, diesen Megaschaden auf den Tank unterbricht man, indem man sich in den bläulichen Faden stellt? Ich mach das immer, sobald ich ihn sehe (als Heiler kann ich den Schaden von dem problemlos mit einem Dot wegnehmen). Ist das eine andere Fähigkeit von Hagara?


Das sind zwei verschiedene Dinge. Diese "blauen Fäden" (musste grad wirklich schmunzeln beim lesen^^) sind Eislanzen, die man als DD abfängt um den Schaden auf die Tanks nicht zu erhöhen. Das was ich meine nennt sich Fokussierter Angriff und ist wie der Schlaghagel beim Enhancer-Schamanen (schließlich ist sie ja selbst einer). D.h. sie prügelt einige Sekunden deutlich schneller auf den Tank ein und macht dabei sehr viel mehr Schaden. Dem kann (und sollte!) der Tank eben dadurch entgegenwirken, dass er einfach 2-3 Schritte nach hinten geht.

Im LfR machen die Eislanzen auch kaum Schaden, im Normalmode dann schon eher, zumindest wenn sie auf einem Spieler hochstacken (bei ca. 9 Stapeln empfiehlt sich da ein kleiner defensiver CD um die Heiler zu entlasten).



Littletall schrieb:


> Hagara lief in letzter Zeit tankmäßig eigentlich gut, nur die DD stehen regelmäßig in der Eiswand. Ich auch, weil ich mir einfach nicht merken kann, wo die Dinger auftauchen (aber ich überleb es wenigstens).


Ich bitte Dich.^^ Da muss man sich nichts merken. Sobald ein Kristall kaputt ist schaut man zu Hagara in die Mitte, aus dieser kommen die Eiswände v-förmig langsam zum Rand gekrochen. Man hat alle Zeit der Welt um sich dazwischen zu positionieren.



Nisbo schrieb:


> Momentan bin ich da mit den Heilern unterwegs (Pala, Druide, Priester) und OOM geht man eigentlich nicht wirklich es sei denn man drückt alles in den Overheal.
> Ist als Heiler eigentlich nur ne Übungssache, wenn man mal weis wann der Schaden kommt kann man gut rumideln ^^


Och, im LfR muss man eigentlich nix weiter üben. Wenn ich mit meinen Heilern (Pala/ Schamane) dort drin bin schalt ich automatisch auf brain-afk und spam nur Gruppenheilung. Zwischendurch Manaregg anwerfen und weiterspammen Das reicht vollkommen. Überall. Bei jedem einzelnen Kampf. Nach einem anstrengen Yor'sahj hc-Heilabend (der ist für Heiler wirklich fordernd) genau das richtige um runterzukommen und heilmäßig zu entspannen. Dazu 20 - 30k HpS im Schnitt, was will man mehr.^^



Nisbo schrieb:


> Endboss z.B. als Pala kann man jedesmal beim rüberhüpfen die Göttliche Bitte zünden um Mana zu reggen weil ich mal wieder das Siegel vergessen habe (passiert mir leider zu oft)


Ich hab mir das jetzt idiotensicher eingerichtet. Class Timer zeigt die Laufzeit vom Siegelbuff als blauer Balken, zusätzlich gibts von Power Auras ein großes goldenes Symbol mitten im Bild, mit Sekundenanzeige. Das hat geholfen, damit der Buff nicht oder nur sehr kurz ausläuft. Nach all den Jahren mit "dauer-richten" ist das seit 4.3 sowas von ungewohnt. Entweder man richtet trotzdem alle paar Sekunden oder lässt den Buff auslaufen. Wird wohl noch ne Weile dauern bis man sich daran gewöhnt hat.^^


----------



## Littletall (13. Januar 2012)

Danke Fremder123. Aber das mit dem Schlaghagel scheinen die Tanks inzwischen kapiert zu haben. Ich seh bei Hagara kaum noch Ultraschaden auf den Tanks. Bis auf den einen, der absichtlich in die Wand rannte, um es zu testen..naja.

Die Wände kommen aber auf einen zugekrochen? Ich muss total blind sein! Bei mir sind die immer auf einmal komplett da. Und ich hab nicht gerade ein lahmes System.

P.S. Ja, die blauen Fäden ^^ Später hab ich mir dann gedacht, dass Strahl wohl das bessere Wort gewesen wäre.

Edit:
Ich war eben bei Hagara und die Eiswände ziehen sich ja tatsächlich von ihr hin zum Rand! Mann, war ich die ganze Zeit blind.


----------



## Nisbo (14. Januar 2012)

Kann man da als Mage eigentlich durchblinzeln ?


----------



## Fremder123 (16. Januar 2012)

Hab diese Woche beschlossen, den LfR mal nahezu komplett zu meiden, mit allen Chars. Jede Woche dieser Ärger, wenn wieder ein gewünschtes Teil weggeht oder gar nicht erst droppt... das kann man im Stammraid schließlich auch haben.^^ Dann Sonntag Mittag doch noch entschieden, mit dem Feral die 2. Hälfte zu machen und es erwies sich natürlich prompt als totaler Reinfall.

Beim Trash vor Ultraxion hab ich, obwohl Katze, 3/4 der Drachen gespottet, da die Tanks damit offenbar nicht zurechtkamen und die Plattform in Flammen aufgegangen wäre. Obwohl sie sich so auf das Tanken konzentrieren konnten, starb ein Heiler (Schamane) zweimal hintereinander (!) an Aggro. Ging also schon mal gut los. Dann Ultraxion selbst:

1. Versuch: Die Heiler wissen scheinbar nicht, wozu die Buffs der Drachenaspekte sind bzw. wer welchen sinnvoll nutzen sollte. So starben ab 30% nach und nach die Leute weg, obwohl er noch gar nicht im Softenrage war. Als dieser dann kam gab es kein Halten mehr. Wipe.

2. Versuch: Bei ca. 85% hatte ich plötzlich die Aggro von Ultraxion - tot. Und das, obwohl ich dort nicht mal Schreddern, sondern nur Zerfleischen kann. Wusste gar nicht, dass ein Tank seit dem Aggrobuff diese überhaupt noch verlieren kann. Na gut, dachte ich, hast wenigstens Zeit um mal die anderen zu beobachten und schaust halt zu. Ysera schmiss ihre Buffs auf die Treppe... nichts passierte. Die lagen dort, keiner achtete drauf. Ich rief in den Chat: NEHMT DIE GRÜNEN BUFFS AUF HEILER! Es lief ein Heiler (!) hin und klickte beide Buffs an. Was folgte ist nicht schwer zu erraten - natürlich dasselbe wie im 1. Try. Die Heiler kamen mit der Heilung nicht hinterher. Ja, im LfR. Nein, der hat keinen versteckten Hardmode. Wipe.

An dieser Stelle bin ich dann raus, habe die Zeitverschwendung (Wartezeit vor Einladung war eine halbe Stunde) verflucht und mich bestätigt gesehen, dort diese Woche nicht mehr reinzugehen. Sowas hab ich noch nicht erlebt und langsam mach ich mir ernsthafte Sorgen. Es scheint bei vielen tatsächlich das letzte bisschen spielerisches Können verloren zu gehen, je weiter der Schwierigkeitsgrad sinkt. Nix gegen den LfR, ich mag ihn. Aber die Spielerschaft... oje, da wird mir irgendwie manchmal anders bei dem, was man so erlebt.


----------



## sensêij1988 (16. Januar 2012)

Nisbo schrieb:


> Kann man da als Mage eigentlich durchblinzeln ?


 wenn du die Eissplitter meinst : Nein!


----------



## Doofkatze (16. Januar 2012)

Man merkt langsam, wie immer mehr Mitspieler den LFR versauen. Selbst wenn man nämlich dann doch mal in den seltenen Momenten fragt, ob wer z. B. Wahnsinn nicht kennt, kommt keine Antwort und 2-3 Mitspieler sind immer dabei, die nur auf den Armtentakel gehen.

Zuletzt habe ich dann nach einem Wipe einfach mal angefangen, die Nicks zu veröffentlichen, die den Elementiumblitz bzw. Tentakel nicht angegriffen haben, den Blutsturz ignorierten, nicht hinterher gesprungen sind, gewartet haben ...
Da wurde ich dann gebeten, das "flamen" zu unterlassen.

Die beste Aktion war ein Wipe vor Ultraxion. Die Tanks schreiben VOR dem Pull, das andere Mitspieler bitte mitpullen sollen.
Wir waren mit 4 Heilern dabei, keine DDs, keine Tanks. Disziplinpriester, Restoschamane, Druidenheiler.
Wir Heiler bekamen aufgrund der Heilerkreise die Heilaggro und es endete mit einer kompletten Plattform in Flammen, weil nur selten gespottet bzw. unterbrochen wurden, zumindest in der letzten Minute hat halt niemand mehr etwas gemacht. Schließlich wurden wir Heiler geflamt, das wir nicht heilen. Bei 12-15k HPS pro Person.

Im zweiten Versuch ging es besser.
Bei Ultraxion dann der nächste Wipe. Ich 40k HPS, mein Partnerdruide 32k HPS, die anderen beiden bekamen keine Buffs, weil ein Randomheiler sich ALLE anderen Buffs schnappte. 

Gestern war echt schlimm. Grundsätzlich Gruppen wie erstgenannte Beispiele. Wir sind 4 mal aus der Gruppe und haben neu gesucht und jeweils bei Ultraxion angefangen, bis wir es endlich schafften. Immer 3-4 Versuche gemacht und wenn es dann nicht geklappt hat, eben neu gesucht ...Irgendwie frustrierend. Mittwochs läuft alles Bestens, Donnerstags + Freitags ist es in Ordnung, aber dann am Wochenende "nur Agenten unterwegs" (Zitat Gildenmitglied), nicht solche, die wenig Schaden machen, sondern solche, die einfach und offensichtlich mit Absicht wirklich Mist bauen.
8 tote Tentakel, 15 Leute die keine Knöpfe drücken, DDs, die bei 3 fehlenden Heilern schonmal den Kampf beginnen, nicht spottende Tanks, 6 DDs, die auf Johrsaj bleiben, gekonnt ignorierte Readychecks, bei denen unsere komplette Gilde ablehnt, da wir mit 2 Heilern noch oom sind, Tanks, die auch nach 5 Sekunden nicht an den Tentakel gehen, DD-Aggro vom Totenkopf ...
Da kommt dann Frust auf. Wir waren 6 Stunden unterwegs, nur um für 1 Gildenmitglied noch Todesschwinges Wahnsinn nachzuholen, nicht mehr, nicht weniger.

Ja, es gibt Gruppen, bei denen alles in Ordnung verläuft, aber eben nicht mehr nach Freitag.


----------



## Potpotom (16. Januar 2012)

Gestern mit meinem Twink (Tankadin - Lvl83) eine Instanz gemacht... dabei war ein 85er Magier (Skillung unbekannt ^^) der so abartig wenig Schaden (um die 3k) machte, dass ich mir sein Recount nach der Ini mal genauer anguckte.

Arkanschlag, Nahkampf, Feuerball...


----------



## Doofkatze (16. Januar 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Gestern mit meinem Twink (Tankadin - Lvl83) eine Instanz gemacht... dabei war ein 85er Magier (Skillung unbekannt ^^) der so abartig wenig Schaden (um die 3k) machte, dass ich mir sein Recount nach der Ini mal genauer anguckte.
> 
> Arkanschlag, Nahkampf, Feuerball...




Aura der Vergeltung an 1


----------



## Blutvalk (16. Januar 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Ja, es gibt Gruppen, bei denen alles in Ordnung verläuft, aber eben nicht mehr nach Freitag.



Tja, das sieht leider bei dem Dungeonbrowser am Wochenende auch nicht viel besser aus.
Ein gelegentlicher Wipe bei dem Boss auf den Lavainseln passiert ja schon mal, weil alle nur noch abkürzend durch die Mobgruppen rennen und garantiert ein Spieler diese Gruppen pullt,..... ok damit hab ich mich abgefunden.
Gelegentlich ist der Gesamtschaden bei dem Boss der regelmäßig diesen "Jauchering" anstellt und konzentriert ein Mob weggeschossen werden muss so mies, das mir regelmässig der kalte Angstschweiß auf der Stirn stand, auch damit kann ich leben......aber so oft zu sterben wie letztes Wochendene bei diesen popelleichten Inis, geht bisweilen auf keine Kuhhaut mehr.

Manchmal wird es echt zur Qual die 1000 Tapferkeitspunkte zusammen zu bekommen......von vernünftigen Loot in den Schlachtzügen garnicht zu reden, zumindest hab ick mir jetzt ein Beißring angeschafft, so muss wenigstens die Tischkkante nicht mehr drunter leiden. 

PS. Sorry, ick kann mir die Namen der Bosse in den Inis bis heut net merken..........Namen sind für mich irgendwie "Schall und Rauch", *grins*

Blutvalk......Jäger aus Leidenschaft


----------



## Potpotom (16. Januar 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Aura der Vergeltung an 1


Negativ... zumal ich mir nicht sicher bin ab das überhaupt als Nahkampfschaden für den jeweiligen Spieler gewertet wird.

Wäre aber interessant zu wissen.


----------



## Doofkatze (16. Januar 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Negativ... zumal ich mir nicht sicher bin ab das überhaupt als Nahkampfschaden für den jeweiligen Spieler gewertet wird.
> 
> Wäre aber interessant zu wissen.




Jap, Aura der Vergeltung ist nicht beim "Aurenden", sondern Aurenempfänger gewertet. Im Recount. Als solches.

Daran kann man z. B. Leute erkennen, die nur blöd rumstehen. Wenn da so ein Krieger ist, bei dem Aura der Vergeltung (durch den Pala gebufft) vorhanden ist und bei dem dann AdV auf Platz 1 des Schadens ist.


----------



## Nisbo (16. Januar 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> ...
> 2. Versuch: Bei ca. 85% hatte ich plötzlich die Aggro von Ultraxion - tot. Und das, obwohl ich dort nicht mal Schreddern, sondern nur Zerfleischen kann. Wusste gar nicht, dass ein Tank seit dem Aggrobuff diese überhaupt noch verlieren kann.
> ...



Die verliert er doch automatisch wenn er den Knopf drückt, der andere Tank hat wohl nur vergessen zu spotten.


----------



## Fremder123 (17. Januar 2012)

Nisbo schrieb:


> Die verliert er doch automatisch wenn er den Knopf drückt, der andere Tank hat wohl nur vergessen zu spotten.


Möglich. Wie auch immer, es leuchtete AGGRO auf meinem Screen auf und schon war ich tot. Konnte nicht mal mehr in Bär gehen.

So, nachdem gestern der 10er Stammraid für meinem Feral mal wieder ohne ein einziges Item (bei DW droppte derselbe Quark - Bogen und 1H-Axt - wie letzte Woche... genau der selbe und beides wurde gedisst; 403er Items die gedisst werden müssen, es ist echt zum heulen -.-) zu Ende ging, wagte ich doch noch einen neuerlichen Anlauf in den LfR, 2. Hälfte. Und endlich endlich zahlte sich das mal aus. Kopftoken von Schwarzhorn und das beste: Agi-Stapelschmuck beim Rücken. Fein! Natürlich wurde ich direkt nach Erhalt des Schmucks von einem Jäger angeflüstert, der sogleich mutmaßte dass ich das Ding schon hätte. o.O Keine Ahnung wie er darauf kam. Wer weiß. Ich sagte ihm jedenfalls, dass ich dann ja nicht mitgerollt hätte, was soll ich 2mal mit dem Teil?! Kann man ja nicht mal umschmieden. Da kam nix mehr. Boah aber echt mein lieber Jäger, ein Unding dass ich nach etlichen vergeblichen Wochen auch mal was bekomme... das kann ja nicht mit rechten Dingen zugehen.^^


----------



## Doofkatze (17. Januar 2012)

War gestern Abend mit meinem Schamanen (44) in Stratholme.

Zu Beginn der Instanz, bekam ich einen Anruf, entschuldigte mich. Ein zweiter Mitspieler musste ebenso kurz afk. 10 Sekunden nach diesen Aussagen stürmte ein Bärchen auch schon gen 1. Gruppe. Starb in recht kurzer Zeit, ließ den Geist frei und kam wieder rein.

Als ich "ok, bin nu da" schrieb, rannte ein Schurke vor in 4 Mobs, starb, ließ den Geist frei und kam wieder rein. Mir schwante schlimmes.

Also ging es nun los. Erdschild aufs Bärchen, Totems. Der Bär stürmte in die 1. Gruppe. Erdschild tickt das erste Mal, Aggro von 3 Mobs. Danach heilloses Chaos. Jeder hatte Mobs, der Tank sogar 2. Irgendwann ging ich oom. Trotz AH-Equipment (sprich alles schön grün-blau ab Stufe 40) und sämtlichen möglichen Erbstücken.

"Prankenhieb wär nich schlecht, damit ich nicht schon Aggro durchs Erdschild bekomme" - "nutze ich doch". Die Gruppe war glücklicherweise doch kommunikativ. Nächster Versuch. Der Bär stürmt in eine Gruppe, trotz hoher Heilung stirbt mir die Truppe weg. Das ist neu, das ist mir noch nie passiert.

... ich wollte gerade nach dem Wipe schauen, was denn da so schief läuft. "ich Idiot ... ich sollte mal umskillen" vom Bärchen ... hmm das erklärt einiges ... Mal n Blick aufs Equipment geworfen: Eine schicke Stoff-Lederkombi aus Beweglichkeit und Intelligenz mit Intelligenzerbstücken. "nu wo du umgeskillt hast, könntest du auch dein Bärenequipment anziehen." "wieso ... hab ich doch an. Hat doch alles Beweglichkeit". Nach einer kurzen Aufklärung und Aufzählung seiner 7 Rein-Int Items verließ er schließlich die Gruppe ohne ein weiteres Wort ... Ich böser, wie kann ich nur :-)

Unsere Katze versuchte erstmal weiter zu tanken, die Gruppen zogen sich jedoch merklich, irgendwie fehlte da einfach massiv Schaden. Erst als ein Krieger hinzukam, der tatsächlich Tankskillung UND Equipment hatte, war dann alles fein.

Ich weiß nicht, mag ja sein, das ich da mal wieder etwas zu anspruchsvoll war, aber ich fand es wirklich nicht leicht, das alles so zu heilen.


----------



## Lucid (17. Januar 2012)

Ach auf dem level bereich muss man sich das alles gefallen lassen. wart ab bis die dks dazu kommen, dann wirds noch besser^^.
war grad mit meiner lvl 70 heal pally im nexus, hatte eigentlich bisher nie probleme in inis mit ihr. die erbstücke sind einfach zu imba.
leider hielt sich auch unser dk tank (mit erbstücken für imba) und rannte im affenzahn durch die ini, verlor ab und zu die aggro gegen nen hunterpet was wohl spot noch an hatte? und zog schonmal 1-2 gruppen + boss. 
so früh am morgen is des leider zuviel für mich^^. absolut heilunfreundlich solche hetzer trotz erbstücken *würg*.
ich muss zugeben - ich bin froh dass meine 85er zum größten teils dds sind, momentan würd ich echt nicht gern mit den heilern in den neuen inis+ random raids tauschen.

die low inis fand ich eigentlich ganz angenehm, aber das lag wohl daran dass mein schatz mit pala tank mitkam^^


----------



## Cantharion (17. Januar 2012)

gestern als holypala im Blutkessel:
Unser tank war ein DK (hatte, sofern man das anhand seiner skillung beurteilen kann, keinen blassen schimmer).
Ich hab ihm gesagt er soll einfach 2gruppen pullen, ich heil das schon weg. War bisher nochnie ein Problem wenn der tank aggro halten konnte - was als DK auf 60 ja nicht besonders schwer ist.
Er rannte rein eisketten auf den einen - und das wars. die anderen mobs sind schön durch die gruppe gerannt während unser tank  mit seiner "i don't give a f***""-Einstellung einfach einen mob tankt.
das hab ich mir dann 4gruppen angesehen (mit ca 2minuten pause nach jeder Gruppe) bis ich auf tank gespecct hab. Mit 62 kann man blutkessel als Pala eh ohne heiler machen.
daraufhin ist er raus, wir haben einen anderen gefunden der diesmal zügig gepullt hat.

Nächster run Tiefensumpf als Tank:
Ich pulle 2mobgruppen die ich, dank meiner selbstheilung, auch Problemlos geschafft habe bei fast 100% Mana des Heilers - eigentlich könnte man so ja entspannt durch die ini kommen.
Der Heiler sah es anders hat mich geflamt und ist aus der Gruppe. Kurz darauf kam ein neuer Heiler und wir sind Problemlos durchgekommen ohne dass er viel heilen musste.


----------



## Goylarna (17. Januar 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> War gestern Abend mit meinem Schamanen (44) in Stratholme.
> 
> Zu Beginn der Instanz, bekam ich einen Anruf, entschuldigte mich. Ein zweiter Mitspieler musste ebenso kurz afk. 10 Sekunden nach diesen Aussagen stürmte ein Bärchen auch schon gen 1. Gruppe. Starb in recht kurzer Zeit, ließ den Geist frei und kam wieder rein.
> 
> ...



Das Problem ist, dass die Inis so einfach sind, dass man nicht wirklich ein Tankequip braucht. Normalerweise kann man auch bei Intequipten Dudus, wenn man Erbstückheiler ist, alles problemlos wegheilen...... zumindest bis lvl 60. Wir haben teilweise ohne richtige Tanks solche inis um lvl 40-55 gespielt.... Schamane als Tank z.B.


----------



## Doofkatze (17. Januar 2012)

Lucid schrieb:


> aber das lag wohl daran dass mein schatz mit pala tank mitkam^^



Jup. Das merke ich selbst immer wieder, wenn ich mit meinem kleinen Krieger tanke und sich die Heiler beschweren, da mit Erbstücken, Tankskillung, AH-Equipment ja jetz nich soo der Schaden reinkommt.

Genauso ein Charakter ist auch der Disziplinpriester, der immerhin in Erzengelskillung Platz 1 im Schaden UND natürlich Heilung sein kann. Da ist schon fast egal, was der Tank macht.


----------



## Goylarna (17. Januar 2012)

Cantharion schrieb:


> gestern als holypala im Blutkessel:
> Unser tank war ein DK (hatte, sofern man das anhand seiner skillung beurteilen kann, keinen blassen schimmer).
> Ich hab ihm gesagt er soll einfach 2gruppen pullen, ich heil das schon weg. War bisher nochnie ein Problem wenn der tank aggro halten konnte - was als DK auf 60 ja nicht besonders schwer ist.
> Er rannte rein eisketten auf den einen - und das wars. die anderen mobs sind schön durch die gruppe gerannt während unser tank mit seiner "i don't give a f***""-Einstellung einfach einen mob tankt.
> ...



Evtl. war der Dk ein neuer Spieler in seiner ersten Ini.... ich lasse die Tanks immer machen, wie sie es für richtig halten... wir haben alle mal klein angefangen.... bei meinem ersten Tankabenteuer sind mir auch alle Mobs links und rechts weggerannt...


----------



## Doofkatze (17. Januar 2012)

Goylarna schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass die Inis so einfach sind, dass man nicht wirklich ein Tankequip braucht. Normalerweise kann man auch bei Intequipten Dudus, wenn man Erbstückheiler ist, alles problemlos wegheilen...... zumindest bis lvl 60. Wir haben teilweise ohne richtige Tanks solche inis um lvl 40-55 gespielt.... Schamane als Tank z.B.




Kann man nicht, hab ich ja gestern gemerkt. Den Wipe konnte man einfach nicht verhindern.

Natürlich ist das immer was anderes, wenn alle DDs gut Schaden machen, jemand vllt sogar cct oder unterbricht ... Ja, da reicht sogar unser Schurke, damit wir zu dritt da durchbreschen. Aber ohne CC gegen 4 oder 5 Mobs, an allen Ecken eingehender Schaden, 50% weniger Heilung Buff ... da kannste sojemanden, der auf höherem Level in Bärchengestalt weniger Leben hat als du, einfach nicht grundsätzlich retten. Da hat mir sogar Gabe der Naaru nich geholfen.


----------



## Goylarna (17. Januar 2012)

Aus eigener Erfahrung sehe ich das anders.

Keine Ahnung, was schon alles getankt hat... Schurken, Heilgpalas wo ich dann von Shadow umgespecct habe.... Hexer, irgendwelche Pets.....

Einiges davon ist schwerer, aber einen mit Tankspecc kriegt man m.E. immer geheilt, vor allem wenn man selber gut equipt ist, unabhängig von dessen Equip...


----------



## Potpotom (17. Januar 2012)

Sehe das wie Goylarna... bis Mitte/Ende BC kriegst du eigentlich alles ohne richtigen Tank gespielt. Wenn, und da gehe ich mit Doofkatze, der Rest seine Aufgaben macht.

Wenn nicht genug Schaden da ist oder einfach wild rumgefuchtelt wird, dann gehts auch ohne richtigen Tank schief und es wird tatsächlich "unheilbar".


----------



## Goylarna (17. Januar 2012)

Ich hab wie schonmal geschrieben alle inis von lvl 15-60 zu zweit gecleart mit nem Kumpel. Dabei immer reingegangen wenn die Ini laut Raidfinder noch Gelb oder Orange/Rot war. Mit 5 Leuten, wenn einer ein Tank ist darf es m.E. keine probleme geben. Oder aber es liegt nicht nur am Tank, sondern auch am heal, der nicht alles gibt und an DD´s die zu wenig Schaden machen und nicht ein Ziel umfokussen.


----------



## Fremder123 (17. Januar 2012)

Goylarna schrieb:


> und an DD´s die zu wenig Schaden machen und nicht ein Ziel umfokussen.


Ich bin eher der Meinung durch reichhaltige Erfahrungen, dass man im Lowlevel nicht zwangsläufig DDs braucht. Die Tanks, grad Krieger und DKs, machen derart viel Schaden dass man sich manchmal fragt warum man eine reine DD-Klasse twinkt. Einzig der Kampfschurke hält im AoE dank Klingenwirbel mit, abgesehen davon rotzt der Tank oft den Großteil selbst um und Recount/ Skada zeigt ihn mit 40 - 60% Gesamtschaden an. Rache ftw. Ob das so gewollt ist weiß ich nicht, aber ein Tank und ein Heiler sollten eine Instanz problemloser clearen können als DD und Heiler. Zumindest meine Meinung.


----------



## Goylarna (17. Januar 2012)

Natürlich haben ein Tank und ein Heiler Vorteile ggegenüber nur DD´s und einem Heiler, aber schaffen können es beide. Man muss halt dann wissen, was man tut. Ein DD kann auch mal stunnen, oder einen rausnehmen etc. etc. Auch beliebt... Gegner übernehmen und ihn Tanken lassen als Shadow... etc.

Mein Post bezieht sich aber eher darauf, dass Doofkatze schrieb: Situation XYZ war nicht heilbar, trotz 5 leuten, wovon einer einen Tankskill hatte (ohne gear).

Ich sage wenn man mit 5 leuten failed, wenn ein nomineller Tank da ist, dann hat nicht NUR der Tank Mist gebaut, sondern wohl auch Heiler und DD.

Was den Schaden angeht, hast du natürlich recht. Die Low level Klassen sind dermaßen mies gebalanced....


----------



## Cantharion (17. Januar 2012)

Goylarna schrieb:


> Evtl. war der Dk ein neuer Spieler in seiner ersten Ini.... ich lasse die Tanks immer machen, wie sie es für richtig halten... wir haben alle mal klein angefangen.... bei meinem ersten Tankabenteuer sind mir auch alle Mobs links und rechts weggerannt...



Wenn er ein neuer Spieler ist kann er es doch sagen. Ich helfe jedem neuen Spieler der normal fragt - und habe nochnie erlebt dass ein Spieler geflamt wurde weil er neu ist.
Aber dieses facerollen und die minutenlangen Pausen (ohne Grund!) bringen keinen weiter.

Ich weis ja nicht wie du das siehst, aber wenn man eine Instanz mit normalem tempo in ~15Minuten cleart und man bei dem nach 12Minuten gerade im Raum vor dem ersten Boss ist läuft was falsch.
Davon abgesehen dass ich noch was anderes zu tun hab als ne Stunde in einer ini rumzuhampeln weil der tank nach


----------



## Goylarna (17. Januar 2012)

Also zu WOTLK Zeiten bin ich tatsächlich mal geflamed worden, obwohl ich vorher sagte, dass ich zum ersten mal in dieser Instanz bin und noch nicht lange tanke (Gundrak). Da kam dann immer von nem Hexer Ogog, Pull doch alles, ey du noob, warum machste denn die Gruppe..... habe dann dem hexer viel Spaß bei der 20 minütigen Wartezeit gewünscht mich beim Rest der Gruppe entschuldigt und die Gruppe verlassen...

Was die Zeit angeht: Wenn ich mich für eine Randomini anmelde, dann habe ich in der Regel genug Zeit und gehe nicht rein um nach jeder Gruppe zu meckern, warum es nicht schneller geht, weil ich ja in 20 minuten nen wichtigen Termin habe. Natürlich müssen 2 Minuten pausen nach jeder Gruppe nicht sein, aber die werte ich jetzt einfach mal als Übertreibung :-) Bei vielen Spielern habe ich das Gefühl sie haben es immer sehr eilig, weil das Retalin aufhört zu wirken....


----------



## Cantharion (17. Januar 2012)

Goylarna schrieb:


> Also zu WOTLK Zeiten bin ich tatsächlich mal geflamed worden, obwohl ich vorher sagte, dass ich zum ersten mal in dieser Instanz bin und noch nicht lange tanke (Gundrak). Da kam dann immer von nem Hexer Ogog, Pull doch alles, ey du noob, warum machste denn die Gruppe..... habe dann dem hexer viel Spaß bei der 20 minütigen Wartezeit gewünscht mich beim Rest der Gruppe entschuldigt und die Gruppe verlassen...
> 
> Was die Zeit angeht: Wenn ich mich für eine Randomini anmelde, dann habe ich in der Regel genug Zeit und gehe nicht rein um nach jeder Gruppe zu meckern, warum es nicht schneller geht, weil ich ja in 20 minuten nen wichtigen Termin habe. Natürlich müssen 2 Minuten pausen nach jeder Gruppe nicht sein, aber die werte ich jetzt einfach mal als Übertreibung :-) Bei vielen Spielern habe ich das Gefühl sie haben es immer sehr eilig, weil das Retalin aufhört zu wirken....



Das war keine Übertreibung - 2Minuten nach jeder verdammten Gruppe.
Ich will immer schnell durchkommen. Gerade bis lvl 80 (cata) sind die Instanzen so leicht dass man schnell durchrennen kann - ohne dass der Heiler Probleme bekommt.

Wenn man sowieso viel zockt ist es egal ob die ini 15, 20 oder 60 dauert. Ich will in 1-2Stunden wow mehr sehen als jemanden der es nicht hinbekommt zu pullen.


----------



## Lucid (17. Januar 2012)

Cantharion schrieb:


> Das war keine Übertreibung - 2Minuten nach jeder verdammten Gruppe.
> Ich will immer schnell durchkommen. Gerade bis lvl 80 (cata) sind die Instanzen so leicht dass man schnell durchrennen kann - ohne dass der Heiler Probleme bekommt.
> 
> Wenn man sowieso viel zockt ist es egal ob die ini 15, 20 oder 60 dauert. Ich will in 1-2Stunden wow mehr sehen als jemanden der es nicht hinbekommt zu pullen.



2min müssen wirklich nicht sein, aber jemanden der so hetzt und in keinster weise rücksicht auf den heiler nimmt, lasse ich mit freuden sterben bis sies lernen


----------



## Goylarna (17. Januar 2012)

Cantharion schrieb:


> Das war keine Übertreibung - 2Minuten nach jeder verdammten Gruppe.
> Ich will immer schnell durchkommen. Gerade bis lvl 80 (cata) sind die Instanzen so leicht dass man schnell durchrennen kann - ohne dass der Heiler Probleme bekommt.
> 
> Wenn man sowieso viel zockt ist es egal ob die ini 15, 20 oder 60 dauert. Ich will in 1-2Stunden wow mehr sehen als jemanden der es nicht hinbekommt zu pullen.



Wenn einer schon ne schlechte Skillung hat und dann noch unsicher tankt, würde ich einfach davon ausgehen, dass es sich um einen Anfänger in Sachen Tanken handelt.... zumal ein DK auf dem level praktisch noch keine Inirfahrung haben kann. Wahrscheinlich immer aufs Knochenschild gewartet vorm Pull, oder sowas.... Mir gehen Ogog Schreier auch auf die Nerven. Da pulle ich dann auch gerne extra Langsam.... und wer meint er müsste mir mittels weiterer pulls auf die Sprünge helfen, der merkt, dass ab und an meine Spotttaste klemmt. :-)

Aber wenn es wirklich 2 Minuten nach jeder Mobgruppe waren, wäre ich sicher auch genervt gewesen... aber mal nett Nachfragen, was denn das problem ist, hätte ich auch gemacht..... ^^


----------



## Cantharion (17. Januar 2012)

Lucid schrieb:


> 2min müssen wirklich nicht sein, aber jemanden der so hetzt und in keinster weise rücksicht auf den heiler nimmt, lasse ich mit freuden sterben bis sies lernen


mach ich genauso. Wenn ich tanke, pulle ich zwar schnell, warte aber wenn der Heiler reggen muss.



Goylarna schrieb:


> Wenn einer schon ne schlechte Skillung hat und dann noch unsicher tankt, würde ich einfach davon ausgehen, dass es sich um einen Anfänger in Sachen Tanken handelt.... zumal ein DK auf dem level praktisch noch keine Inirfahrung haben kann.



Man muss, soweit ich weis, immernoch einen Charakter auf 55 haben um einen DK erstellen zu können.
In der Zeit hätte man wenigstens bisschen inierfahrung sammeln können - wie z.B. man wartet nicht so lange vor dem pull, wenn man einen angreift hat man nicht automatisch aggro von allen und Talente bringen nichtnur bunte bildchen.


----------



## Fumika (17. Januar 2012)

Lucid schrieb:


> 2min müssen wirklich nicht sein, aber jemanden der so hetzt und in keinster weise rücksicht auf den heiler nimmt, lasse ich mit freuden sterben bis sies lernen



Sehe ich ähnlich...
nur dumm wenn der Heiler so super ist und es als seine pflicht sieht, auch TANK mages zu heilen.

Ich hab scho 40 k dps dks gegengetankt aber was mir letztens passierte war zuviel.
Mann sagt heute ja : 5 fache aggro mit tank, wer da nicht die aggro hält = noob

Ich hab mich verklickt im tool und landete in der letzten der 3 neuen innis die mit Thrall.
Na ja gut was solls is ja alles eig kein prob sind meist eh gute Heiler / dds dabei also go.

Soweit konnte ich mich nicht beklagen der schaden war super der Heiler ging nicht oom....
3 von denen gehöhrten zusammen soweit ich das ununterbrochene gebrabbel im chat deuten konnte.
Mage,priest und Eule und als außenseiter quasi n Retri.
Der Mage rannte permanent vorraus setzte diesen Feuer Aoe per cast in die nächste Gruppe bevor ich überhaupt anstürmen konnte.
Blinzelte sich dann vorraus Druckwelle ,drachenodem BUMM full aggro.
Da ich mit Null quasi jede nächste Gegnergruppe begegne (Null Wut,aggro und rache buff) war es halt ohne aggro, ziemlich ähem *spannend*.
Anstürmen, donnerknall noch keine aggro tja keine Wut spotte ein ab damit ich angegriffen werde 3 mops rennen auf mage zu und er hatt se meist bis zum Ende des kampfes am Hacken.
Der fing dann an sich im chat über mich lustig zu machen : Oh je scho wieder n Tank der keine Aggro halten kann und schertzte dauernd wie son ka 13 jähriges hipp hopp kiddi.
Der Retri machte alles normal wie es sich gehöhrte. 
Die Eule schaffte es seltsamer weise IMMER dann ihren wegschubs skill zu benutzen wenn ich Schockwelle anwendete.
Is echt klasse wenn nur 2 von 5 Gegnern den Stun und dmg abbekommen.
Es lief aber (ja ja der Heiler richtet, der Mage starb ned einmal).
Hatte scho son Nerv ticken und als er noch son dummen spruch abgelassen hatte von wegen hatt nix drauf und dmg macht er auch kein... 
bin ich wohl *ausversehen* ,nachdem die Aoes des Mages wieder losgingen, wohl auf dem Gruppe verlassen button gekommen als er full aggro hatte.

Ich bin echt keiner der die Geduld so fix verliert, aber ohne Wut kann halt nicht getankt werden.
Ich leave selbst nach wipes nicht so schnell, ich flame neue nicht, aber sowas hab ich echt nicht nötig.
Der Mage hatte 25 k dps, (2 k dps weniger als die Eule) was zeigt wenn mann die Aggro mit Gewalt haben will, kann mann auch n Tank der sich auskennt sie abnehmen.
: /


----------



## palabexx (18. Januar 2012)

kann ich dir als heiler nur zustimmen... will nicht alle über einem kamm scheren aber seit cata werden es immer mehr von solchen pfosten die einem den spass am spiel versauen! entweder haste den ultra roxxor imba dd der nur rumflamen und bei jeder grp ohne rücksicht aggro zieht, nen dd der 3k dps macht und unfähig ist bei königin azshara mal zu kicken oder den afk dd der ist auch ganz toll...


----------



## Littletall (18. Januar 2012)

Bei den vielen Negativberichten muss ich wohl mal wieder was positives abgeben (huch, war ja lange nicht mehr hier..aber ich les fleißig mit ^^).

Ich bin im Moment dabei, meine Jägerin, übrigens die Namensgeberin meines Nicks hier, auch raidready zu machen. Gestern also Stunde des Zwielichts nach den üblichen 15 Minuten Wartezeit. Seltsamerweise mitten in der Instanz, bei den Trashmobs vorm zweiten Boss. Skelette hatte ich allerdings nirgendwo gesehen, war ein wenig verwirrt, warum da jemand die Gruppe verlassen hatte, aber egal, erstmal ansehen.

An dem Tag war ich leider nicht gut drauf und hab 30 % Schaden weniger als sonst gemacht. Geflamet hat mich aber keiner, sehr schön. Dämmerklinge (Vorname vergessen, Alisa oder so) droppte dann den Heilerumhang. Der Pala DD würfelte Bedarf und sagte danach: Das war für 2nd, ist ja in Ordnung, oder? Da sonst keiner den Umhang wollte, haben wir alle bestätigt, dass es ok ist. Der Heiler gab sogar zu, dass er eigentlich EQ für seine Eule sammelt, nur nicht so lang warten will und deshalb heilt ^^

Daraufhin kam eine nette Unterhaltung zustande über Leute, die anderen ihr Mainskillung-EQ wegwürfeln. Kurzerhand war auch einmal der Tank tot, aber das wurde dank BR dann doch noch gerettet. Auch der letzte Boss lag problemlos (auch wenn er mich mit seiner letzten Aktion (ich glaub, die Zwielichtwelle kurz bevor er starb) noch erledigt hatte *grummel*

Leider droppte weder die Schusswaffe, die ich gerne hätte noch die Tank-Schultern, die der Tank gerne gehabt hätte.

Das war wieder mal ein richtig netter Umgangston, es ging weder zu schnell noch zu langsam. Solche Gruppen lobe ich mir.


----------



## Michithekiller (18. Januar 2012)

Endzeit-Murozond!

Ich Arms Warri und unsere Diszi Priester waren zusammen fix eine Instanz und der Endboss war leider wieder der abschuss schlecht hin ... mit uns war ein Pala Tank, Hunter und eine firsch hinzu gekommene Katze. Ich mag keine Katzen, auch nicht Ingame  ... Pull kommt und das erste wa sich sehe Hunter ist Offline (und kommt auch nicht wieder) ok gedacht geht auch mit 3 DD´s. Nach 2 Minuten vom Kampf wunderte ich mich mhm der Boss lebt noch, ich blickte zum Recount und was sehe ich ... Katze 7k DPS ... sagte ich schon das ich keine Katzen mag? Ich fragte ob er AFK ist, er meinte höhöhö du gimp schau mal mein Gear an ... ich nur so ja 8k DPS habe ich mit 80 gemacht. Naja dann das übliche, ich habe ja nicht gegen Leute die da mit 353 Itemlvl reinkommen aber wenn ich da sehen Blau/Grüne sachen dann bekomme ich einen zuviel.

Aber ich weiß jetzt wieder wieso ich keine Instanzen mehr gehe


----------



## Tomratz (18. Januar 2012)

Wenn ich mir so die letzten Berichte von euch durchlese, sind ja bis auf den von Littletall eigentlich nur Negativbeispiele zu finden.

Da seh ich mich ja direkt in meiner Iniverweigerung bestätigt.

Mit meiner Heilerin mach ich im Augenblick nur noch schnell Donnerstags die LFR-Raids, anschliessend sitzt das Mädel wieder in der Ecke, ausser wenn wir mal nen Gildenraid auf die Beine bringen.

Leider siehts da auch schlecht aus, klappt eigentlich nur, wenn unser Maintank keine Nachtschicht hat.


----------



## Fremder123 (18. Januar 2012)

Tomratz schrieb:


> Da seh ich mich ja direkt in meiner Iniverweigerung bestätigt.


Ach was, nimm das nicht so ernst. Die meisten Instanzen laufen doch reibungslos ab, gibt halt nur ab und zu Erlebnisse abseits der Norm. Und die werden dann halt hier berichtet. Das erweckt natürlich den Eindruck absolut unzumutbarer Zustände in den Instanzen, aber mal ehrlich... sowas ist doch die Würze in der alltäglichen Monotonie.^^

Gestern LfR, DW-Rückgrat. Es läuft alles gut (wird sogar nur ein Tentakel umgehauen!). Plötzlich eine große Meldung auf dem Screen: "Todesschwinge wird gleich nach rechts rollen". Kreisch. Rufe im Chat "Kommt in die Mitte!". "Todesschwinge stabilisiert sich". Uff, grad nochmal gut gegangen. Eine Minute später wieder die Meldung, wieder nach rechts. Gefolgt von der Nachricht "Todesschwinge rollt nach rechts". WUSCH, alle tot. Und wie mein Uffz in der Grundausbildung immer so schön sagte... "Nochmaaaal!". 



Michithekiller schrieb:


> sagte ich schon das ich keine Katzen mag?


Öhm, was hat denn der unfähige Spieler mit dieser wunderbaren Klasse zu tun? Ich hab auch einen Raid-Feral und wenn ich Dir jetzt sage, dass ich bspw. bei der Madness in Spitzen auf 75k komme, magst Du dann Ferals wieder? Kommt halt immer auf das Subjekt VOR dem Monitor an. Also nix gegen Kitties!


----------



## kdvub (18. Januar 2012)

> Pull kommt und das erste wa sich sehe Hunter ist Offline (und kommt auch nicht wieder) ok gedacht geht auch mit 3 DD´s



Du machst sonst Ini's mit 6 Spielern?



> ich nur so ja 8k DPS habe ich mit 80 gemacht. Naja dann das übliche, ich habe ja nicht gegen Leute die da mit 353 Itemlvl reinkommen aber wenn ich da sehen Blau/Grüne sachen dann bekomme ich einen zuviel.



Ja bestimmt, aber nur nur mit Top-Gear aus ICC.



Und was das Heilen angeht (hab 2 Healchars, nen Holadin und ne Holy-Priesterin), ich finde das gerade in den 3 neuen Inis das noch viel einfacher geht als früher in den ersten Cata-HC's und in den Zul's. Dadurch das man nur weiterkommt in dem man n NPC ansprechen muss, hat sogar ein schlechter equipter Heiler die Möglichkeit nach dem Fight zu reggen.


----------



## Lomyldur (18. Januar 2012)

Moin moin



Den Thread hier verfolge ich schon lange, da will ich doch mal nen bisschen meinen Senf dazugeben ;-). Und das mit 2 gestrigen Ausnahmslos guten Erfahrungen.



1. Ini bzw. Gruppe

Mein Ele Schami hat seit Montag endlich sein Legendary (wurd auch Zeit). Also dacht ich mir, meldest dich doch mal für normale Cata Heros an um zu sehen was so geht.

Erste Ini, Burg Schattenfang. Kurzer Überblick über die Gruppe: Priester Heiler, Furor Krieger, ein Pala Tank und Lutz die Lasereule. Zu meinem Erstaunen sah ich den Tank mit über 200k HP dastehen. Grund war schnell gefunden, der Furor gehörte zur selben Gilde wie der Tank und brauchte scheinbar noch Equip. 

Alle begrüßen sich freundlich, buffen und ab gehts. Schnell stand ich im Recount mit knapp 60% des Gesamtschadens da, der Tank immerhin mit 25%. Keinerlei Aggro-Probleme wunderbar. Lutz konnte immerhin knappe 5% des Schadens für sich beanspruchen. Unten im Hof pullte der Tank schön zügig, 2 große Zombies, 3 kleine Geister. Da wars für den Heiler glaub ein wenig stressig durch den Fear und weil mein Totem auf CD war, alles kein Ding, soll sich ja niemand langweilen ;-). So ging es gemütlich weiter. 

Kurz vor dem dritten Boss kam plötzlich ein Whisper vom Tank "Danke für deinen guten Schaden". War erst ein wenig überrascht, sowas hab ich noch nie von nem Tank gehört. Die Einzige Entgegnung die mir einfiel war "Danke fürs Aggro halten" 

Kurz vor dem Ende der Ini fragte der Tank mich dann ob ich noch eine mitkomme, eigentlich wollt ich nicht aber es machte doch Spaß, also bin ich noch 3 Inis mitgekommen. Alles in allem ein paar schöne Inis.


2. Gruppe:
Mein DK brauche noch sein Cap an Punkten, also Anmelden, ui Tankbeutel für Endzeit inis. Ab rein da und in die erste der 3 Inis gekommen. 

Der Schaden der DD's war in Ordnung. Einzig was mich stutzig machte war beim Trash vor Jaina die Aussage des Heilers: "oh mann, dein Blutwurm heilt mehr als ich". Nix bei gedacht, also weiter. Boss lag ohne Probleme. Beim Trash vor dem nächsten Boss dann wieder so eine Aussage des Heilers: "Es ist eine Sache es dem Heiler leicht zu machen, aber das mit der Runenheilung muss echt nicht sein". Daraufhin hab ich dann doch mal ins Recount geschaut, Heiler lag bei 65% der Heilung, Rest kam von mir. War der Diszi wohl nicht gewohnt, ist für mich als DK-Tank jedoch nahezu normal. Also schön weiter. Boss geklatscht. Die Härte kam aber beim Trash vor dem Endboss vom Heiler, und dieses Zitat werde ich mir ewig behalten ;-):

"oh mann, du nervst"
"wirklich"

Daraufhin postet er das Recount Heilung für den letzten Kampf und ich stehe mit 8k HPS und 50% Heilung über ihm. Sowas ist immer ein schöner Moment für einen DK Tank (zumindest für mich) 


Soviel zu meinen Erfahrungen gestern.


----------



## Michithekiller (18. Januar 2012)

@Fremder123 nee ich mag diese Spec einfach nicht, ist der einzige den ich nie mit zum Raid z.b. mitnehmen werde (10er).

@kdvub Nein logischer weiße zähle ich bei dem Boss den Tank mit als DD, gut wa .... ob Top Gear oder nicht Leute mit mehr Blau/Grünen Items also sonst haben in den Instanzen nichts verloren ist halt so! Selbst wenn schafft man im normalfall über dem Tank zu sein


----------



## hexxhexx (18. Januar 2012)

Tomratz schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir so die letzten Berichte von euch durchlese, sind ja bis auf den von Littletall eigentlich nur Negativbeispiele zu finden.
> 
> Da seh ich mich ja direkt in meiner Iniverweigerung bestätigt.



Ach ne, die meisten meinen nur, das die negativen Erlebnisse interessant sind.
Bei einer Beschreibung eines normalen Laufs kann ja keiner behaupten, wie imba er selber ist und wie mies mal wieder der andere/die anderen gewesen sind.

Die Tage hat mir eine Eule einen DD Ledergürtel weggewürfelt mit dem Kommentar "machen die anderen auch".
Das ist in der letzten Zeit das einzig wirklich negative Erlebnis für mich gewesen; ansonsten alles normal oder positiv und zum großen Aufregen nicht geeignet.

Das bei Murozond plötzlich ein Hexer in Meta direkt neben mir am Boss steht und auf netten Hinweis, er möge doch wie vereinbart mit Range an der Uhr stehen, einfach die Gruppe verlässt, halte ich nicht für spektakulär und ist nur Kleinkram.... sind ja seine Punkte, die er 3 Minuten später gehabt hätte.

Fazit: alles halb so wild


----------



## Stevesteel (18. Januar 2012)

hexxhexx schrieb:


> Ach ne, die meisten meinen nur, das die negativen Erlebnisse interessant sind.
> Bei einer Beschreibung eines normalen Laufs kann ja keiner behaupten, wie imba er selber ist und wie mies mal wieder der andere/die anderen gewesen sind.
> 
> Die Tage hat mir eine Eule einen DD Ledergürtel weggewürfelt mit dem Kommentar "machen die anderen auch".
> ...



Wieso sollte ein WL, der in dem Fight jedesmal seine Meta zünden kann, an der Uhr stehen? Quark.
Die Gruppe zu verlassen ist allerdings größerer Quark


----------



## Doofkatze (18. Januar 2012)

hexxhexx schrieb:


> Das bei Murozond plötzlich ein Hexer in Meta direkt neben mir am Boss steht und auf netten Hinweis, er möge doch wie vereinbart mit Range an der Uhr stehen, einfach die Gruppe verlässt, halte ich nicht für spektakulär und ist nur Kleinkram.... sind ja seine Punkte, die er 3 Minuten später gehabt hätte.
> 
> Fazit: alles halb so wild




Warum erwartet ihr eigentlich immer, das Hexer Fernkämpfer sind? :-)

Sowohl Schattenflamme als auch Feuerbrandaura ziehen den Schaden ordentlich nach oben und beide wirken nur in der Nähe des Bosses. Da gehts dann wirklich so um 3-5k DPS über den gesamten Kampf. Hinzu kommt natürlich noch der allgemeine Vorteil des Dämohexers bei dem Boss.

Ist nicht bös gemeint, aber einfach ein bisschen Hintergrundwissen. Hätte es schließlich an Schaden gemangelt, wäre ein Ansatz gewesen, den Hexer nach vorne zu stellen und Priester, Jäger oder Magier oder einfach den Heiler klicken zu lassen.


----------



## Michithekiller (18. Januar 2012)

hexxhexx schrieb:


> Ach ne, die meisten meinen nur, das die negativen Erlebnisse interessant sind.
> Bei einer Beschreibung eines normalen Laufs kann ja keiner behaupten, wie imba er selber ist und wie mies mal wieder der andere/die anderen gewesen sind.
> 
> Die Tage hat mir eine Eule einen DD Ledergürtel weggewürfelt mit dem Kommentar "machen die anderen auch".
> ...



Ist halt leider so, in 90% der Instanzen Gruppe wo ich rein kommen ist was wie es nicht sein sollte, traurig aber wahr ... liegt wohl an mir


----------



## Fremder123 (18. Januar 2012)

Michithekiller schrieb:


> @Fremder123 nee ich mag diese Spec einfach nicht, ist der einzige den ich nie mit zum Raid z.b. mitnehmen werde (10er).


Das sagst Du als Krieger?! o.O Wo sich ausgerechnet diese beiden Klassen so gut ergänzen? Schauen wir mal:

- Dank geskilltem Feenfeuer haut der Feral sofort 12% Rüstung schwächen auf den Gegner (Krieger braucht glaub 3 Schläge dafür?) - ergo profitiert der Warri sofort.
- Feral gibt durch Zerfleischen den 30%+ Blutungsdebuff. Keine Ahnung ob ein Fury auch Verwunden nutzt, aber wenn ja doch eine gute Sache, denn den Debuff auf Kriegerseite hat ja nur der Arms soweit ich weiß.

Dann noch die allgemeinen Nettigkeiten vom Feral respektive Druiden:

- Hoher Schaden, der auch nicht gleich einbricht wenn man mal vom Gegner weg muss (Morchok oder Atramedes z.B.). Dots nachsetzen und gemütlich zusehen, wie die anderen Melees (ja, auch Krieger ;P) abfallen. Währenddessen sieht die Katze schnurrend ihre Blutungen (möglichst noch kritisch) ticken.
- Geglypht der beste Battlerezz im Spiel (100% Leben), die vom DK und Hexer können dagegen einpacken. Nicht selten erlebt dass ein gerezzter Spieler sofort wieder umkippt nachdem ihn ein DK mit wenigen Prozenten belebt hat. Der Feral kann über sowas nur müde lächeln und die Heiler (vom Heildruiden abgesehen der das selbst hat) lieben ihn groupie-like dafür.
- Gelassenheit. Nicht so stark wie die des Heilers, aber doch eine brauchbare Unterstützung bei starkem Boss-AoE im Kampf.
- Anregen. Zwar grad seit Cata sehr gering, aber besser als nix. Ein verdurstender Heiler freut sich auch über die 700er Ticks.
- Bär. Gehört zum Feral einfach dazu und ist schade, dass es mit MoP getrennt wird. Auch ohne geskilltes Dickes Fell hält er einiges aus und im Falle eines toten Tanks ist er gern erste Wahl zur Überbrückung, bis jener gerezzt ist. Dank Rasende Regeneration + Wutanfall kann er dabei beim eigenen Überleben noch gut unterstüzen.
- Apropos: 4er T13! Irre gut. Man muss zwar 15 Sekunden in Bär gehen, aber das kann man verschmerzen und auch planen (angehende "Deutschland-Phase" bei Yor'sahj hc z.B.). Danach super Unterstützung der Heiler.

So, mehr fällt mir grad nicht ein, aber das zeigt denk ich ganz gut, warum ich leidenschaftlich gern für den Feral eine Lanze breche.^^


----------



## Tomratz (18. Januar 2012)

hexxhexx schrieb:


> Ach ne, die meisten meinen nur, das die negativen Erlebnisse interessant sind.
> Bei einer Beschreibung eines normalen Laufs kann ja keiner behaupten, wie imba er selber ist und wie mies mal wieder der andere/die anderen gewesen sind.




Stimmt zwar, mit der Beschreibung des normalen Laufs, trotzdem tu ich mir in letzter Zeit Randominis nur an, wenn ein Gildie noch unbedingt Tapferkeitspunkte braucht. Ich kann mit dem Zeug vom Punktehändler nicht mehr viel anfangen und geh in der Zeit lieber meinen Twink durch die Level quälen


----------



## Danida (18. Januar 2012)

Michithekiller schrieb:


> Leute mit mehr Blau/Grünen Items also sonst haben in den Instanzen nichts verloren ist halt so!



...hmmm, das ist echt schlimm, dass sich diese Leute nicht die ganzen Epix als Quest-Belohnungen holen. Falls Du es noch nicht bemerkt hast: Es gibt keine Möglichkeit die neuen Inis aus der Random-Auswahl herauszunehmen, wenn man einmal den nötigen Gearscore überschritten hat, sei es mit PvP-Klamotte, sei es First-Spec-Gear. 



Michithekiller schrieb:


> Ich fragte ob er AFK ist, er meinte höhöhö du gimp schau mal mein Gear an ...



Das sind dann immer die Situationen, in den meine Augen anfangen sich zu weigern blaue Schrift zu lesen. 
Keine Ahnung, vielleicht ist dies ja eine spontane psychosomatische Farbenblindheit, vielleicht hat das aber auch wirklich etwas mit dem Alter zu tun. 

Wenn man Jenseits der 378 GS ist (353-378 ist ja der Bereich für die diese Inis ausgelegt sind), sollte es doch aber kein Problem sein, den fehlenden Schaden von so einem "Blau/Grünen" aufzufangen, oder? 
Ist meiner Meinung nach, endlich mal wieder eine Herausforderung.


----------



## kdvub (18. Januar 2012)

Naja, der Michi hat mit seinem Warri n iLvl von 398, ich frage mich, was der eigentlich noch in den Ini's will. xD

Die Tapferkeitspunkte kriegste auch im Raid. Und wenn mal einer in einer Ini, unwissendlich oder wissendlich failed, omg, es ist nur ein Spiel!

Ich finde die neuen Ini's ganz nice, auch wenn manchmal unterequippte Chars dabei sind, dafür sind aber auch sehr oft gnadenlos überequipte Chars dabei, so dass es allem in allem ausgeglichen wird. Die neuen gehen meist ganz fix (im Vergleich zu den Cata-HC's z.B. Todesminen xD).


----------



## Eyora (18. Januar 2012)

> Ist nicht bös gemeint, aber einfach ein bisschen Hintergrundwissen. Hätte es schließlich an Schaden gemangelt, wäre ein Ansatz gewesen, den Hexer nach vorne zu stellen und Priester, Jäger oder Magier oder einfach den Heiler klicken zu lassen.



Da hab ich wieder etwas gelernt, nicht das ich ihn getadelt hätte, gehe immer davon aus das die Leute wissen was sie machen, aber gefragt hätte ich ihn, denn das Hexer auch Nahkämpfer sein können wusste ich nicht. Nunja, ich liebe meine Tank Rolle und mit Dd-Spielen bin ich nie warm geworden.
Ich mache mir immer Notizen, wenn ich etwas neues über die anderen Klassen erfahre das mir als Tank hilfreich ist, aber alles kann man doch gar nicht wissen.

Und zum Thema:

Ich war letztens mit einer Gruppe in Seelenschmiede unterwegs.
Wir waren Ich als Tank-Paladin, der die Instanzen gerne mal gehen wollte.
unser Gildenchef ui... was war der denn, ich glaube er hat seinen Magier gespielt, er hat jede Klasse auf 85 und spielt alle abwechselnd.
Dann war noch eines unserer Gilden-Weibchen als Druiden-Heiler dabei.
Und zwei DD-Leute. Haben wir uns im Handelschannel gesucht.

Wie das so ist, schaut man sich ja auch links und rechts in einer Ini um. Dabei kam ich auf das Thema das es sehr unrealistisch ist, das man nicht in den Abgrund fallen kann. Geht im alten Königreich ja auch nicht.
Darauf hin meinte unsere Heilerin "Also hier funktioniert das."
Da ich gerade beim pullen war, aber meine Neugierde im letzten Moment siegte drehte ich kurz entschlossen vor den Gegnern ab und sprang.
Die beiden DD's die von uns zuvor die TS-Adresse bekamen, und anfangs sich nicht mit uns unterhalten wollten, kamen nun doch in unseren Channel und fragten recht verdutzt, ob der Tank wirklich gerade in die tiefe gesprungen ist.
War recht lustig, denen das zu erklären und da sie nun bei uns in den FL-Listen sind, kommen sie auch ab und an wieder mit.
Allerdings wird mir seitdem verboten, Suizid zu begehen, immer mit dem Kommentar "Hier gibt es Abgründe und du springst nicht hinein."
Ansonsten laufen meine Instanzen meist recht ordentlich ohne wirklich erwähnt werden zu müssen, ein wenig Chatten, neue Spieler kennen lernen mit der Gilde losziehen, na ja macht Spaß aber nicht was man groß erzählen muss.
Am besten finde ich Gruppen in denen neue oder unerfahrene Mitspieler mitkommen, denen versuchen wir dann immer zu helfen, wir schaffen dann zwar nur eine am Tag aber wir haben unseren Spaß dabei.


----------



## Doofkatze (18. Januar 2012)

Da tun sich Abgründe auf ... Abgründe ... herrlich 

Wir waren damals in einer Gildentruppe unterwegs. nhc, wir wollten eine Person von ... 77 glaub ich auf 78 bringen. Da ich als Tank nicht gebraucht wurde, bin ich auf Frost gegangen und auch mal gesprungen 

nochmal zu dem Hexer-Nahkampf. Der Hexer ist kein richtiger Nahkämpfer, es gibt halt nur 1 Fähigkeit, Schattenflamme, in Dämonologie noch zusätzlich die Feuerbrandaura in der Metamorphose, die einen höheren Schaden ermöglichen. Hat man die Möglichkeit, ist alles schön, ist sie nicht da, vermisst man es wenn überhaupt im hc-Bereich, wo es auf jeden Fitzel Schaden ankommt. 
Ca. 80% der Hexer bleiben immer in weiter Ferne stehen, man hat mehr Übersicht und ehrlich gesagt ja auch schon so genug zu tun, daher stelle es einfach nicht in Frage, warum jemand hinten bleibt, sondern freue dich, wenn dieser nach vorne läuft, um Schattenflamme zu benutzen 

Derzeit nutze ich vordergründig nur noch den LFR. Für meine Twinks reichen die 500 Tapferkeitspunkte pro Woche, nur mit meinem Hexer hole ich zumindest 950 Punkte, um weiter "voran" zu kommen. Sie droppen nunmal dort nur noch bedingt was. 
Außerdem fühlt sich der LFR mEn irgendwie epischer an, als die Instanzen.


----------



## Fremder123 (18. Januar 2012)

Eyora schrieb:


> Allerdings wird mir seitdem verboten, Suizid zu begehen, immer mit dem Kommentar "Hier gibt es Abgründe und du springst nicht hinein."


Das muss ein Tank-Gen sein. Unser Warritank tönte letztens auf dem Schiff bei Admiral Schwarzhorn vor dem Kampf: "Wenn man runterhüpft, wird man sofort wieder hochgeportet. Und weil ich so toll bin zeig ich euch Gimps das jetzt". Nach langem Flug ging sein dumpfer Aufprall auf dem Pfad der Titanen dann im TS-Gegröle unter.


----------



## Nisbo (18. Januar 2012)

kdvub schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Und was das Heilen angeht (hab 2 Healchars, nen Holadin und ne Holy-Priesterin), ich finde das gerade in den 3 neuen Inis das noch viel einfacher geht als früher in den ersten Cata-HC's und in den Zul's. Dadurch das man nur weiterkommt in dem man n NPC ansprechen muss, hat sogar ein schlechter equipter Heiler die Möglichkeit nach dem Fight zu reggen.



Und dann wird der NPC durch den OgOg-DD angesprochen ^^


@Fremder123



> Bär. Gehört zum Feral einfach dazu und ist schade, dass es mit MoP getrennt wird.



Mach mir keine Angst, was wird getrennt ?
Bär zum Druiden weg ? Hochhaus ich komme und springe


----------



## Michithekiller (19. Januar 2012)

@Danida mit Grünen sachen angelegt kommste eigentlich kaum über die anforderung von 353, dann geht man halt erst ZA/ZG und dann die neuen aber wäre zu viel verlangt man hofft einfach auf Gruppe die sowas ziehen. Warum sollte man mit besseren Gear Schaden ausgleichen? Ist ja eignetlich nicht Sinn der sache leute die eigentlich nicht in die Instanz gehören da zu ziehen ... jede mit 353+ kann soviel Schaden machen das er vor nem normalen Tank ist und fertig und scheiß Gear ist nur ne Dumme ausrede zu blöd zu sein seine Klasse zu spielen. Habe firsch 85 gesehen die z.b. PvP Boss 19k DPS machen also es geht alles!

@Fremder123 12% weniger Rüssi bringt unsere Eule und als Arms haste eingenen Buff wo die Blutungen erhöht glaube nicht das das Stackt. Dazu haben wir noch en Dudu Tank und ein Heal Dudu was dann 3 Dudu´s macht, daher ist ne Katze unpassend und VIEL entscheidender ist aber das wir schon 2 Meele´s haben bzw drei wenn wir nur einen Tank benötigen. Daraus schließe ich das ich niemal ne Katze im Raid haben werde, da ich ja sagte ich rede von UNS heißt das nicht das andere Gilden eine Katze mitnehmen nur ich werde es nicht machen.

Ganz davon abgesehen das ich nie wirklich ne Katze gesehen habe die Single Target wirklich gut DPS macht, liegt daran das nicht wirklich viele den Spec spielen.


----------



## Doofkatze (19. Januar 2012)

Neue ID, neue Woche.

Teil 1 vollkommen ohne Beanstandungen, schön runter gespielt, war nur ein bisschen spannend, als die Hälfte der DDs bei 20kk Restlebenspunkte des dritten Bosses einen Blub ignorieren wollten.

Teil 2: Beim 1. Trash schon die ersten Toten. Irgendwie vergaß da der ein oder andere Tank recht häufig zu spotten. Ultri ok, Schiff ok. Ein Wipe auf dem Rücken, da ein DD trotz Ansagen per /raid, /say + /whisper Tentakel für Tentakel angegriffen hat und ein anderer mal wieder dauerhaft auf dem Gemisch geblieben ist. Kurz bevor ich mit unserem Heilpaladin die Rolle auslösen konnten starben wir als letzte Spieler :-)
Nachdem wir den DD rausgeschmissen haben, da wir uns nicht anders zu helfen wussten, da er offensichtlich sich weigerte, mal anders zu spielen, funktionierte es dann.
Danach gab es dann den Quotenwipe beim Wahnsinn auf der 4. Plattform, weil die blasigen Tentakel bis 100 hochstackten und dann einen neuen Speedkill.

Alles in allem recht witzig, vor allem jener Versuch auf dem Rücken, die Fassrolle auszulösen, als noch 10 Spieler lebten und wir eh nicht die Sehne totbekamen. Auslöser war übrigens ansich keine schlechte Heilung, sondern auch lange 9Stackphasen gemischt mit Aggroverlust der Tanks ... ja, man kann sich auch son Mist selbst zusammenspielen^^


----------



## hexxhexx (19. Januar 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Warum erwartet ihr eigentlich immer, das Hexer Fernkämpfer sind? :-)
> 
> Ist nicht bös gemeint, aber einfach ein bisschen Hintergrundwissen. Hätte es schließlich an Schaden gemangelt, wäre ein Ansatz gewesen, den Hexer nach vorne zu stellen und Priester, Jäger oder Magier oder einfach den Heiler klicken zu lassen.



Ach Doof, der Kommentar ist nicht zielführend.

Schaden war mehr als genug da und wir haben haben vorne mit Schurken, Tank und DK-DD gestanden.
Nun kommt noch ein vierter dazu; es ist bei dem Boss ausreichend, Meta zu zünden, Wache aus dem Hut zu ziehen und drauf zu britzeln. (zumal die Wache mit Setbonus lange genug steht, dass sie zweimal präsent ist nach der Uhr)
 	Hauen dann auch beide drauf; weiß das einer ?

ausserdem widersprichts du dir in einem Post selber:

"Warum erwartet jeder,...."
	-> Du gibst zur Kenntnis, dass (Dämo)Hexer auch als Meele agieren können und ich nehme an, Du würdest es befürworten bei dem Boss
"Hätte es schliesslich an Schaden..."
	-> Hier schreibst Du, dass man den Hexer nicht ohne Not an den Boss stellen muß

Ist nicht bös gemeint, aber einfach ein bisschen sauberer schreiben .


Aber egal, bleibt die Aussage, dass hier Leute zumeist nur dann schreiben, wenn andere Fehler gemacht haben, aber selten, wenn einfach etwas komisches, skurriles passiert ist.


----------



## Danida (19. Januar 2012)

Michithekiller schrieb:


> mit Grünen sachen *angelegt* kommste eigentlich kaum über die anforderung von 353,


Leider zählt aber nicht der angelegte, sondern die vorhandene Ausrüstungsstufe. Wurde ja auch schon oft gefordert das Blizz das ändert -> Ich fände es gut. 



Michithekiller schrieb:


> dann geht man halt erst ZA/ZG und dann die neuen



Leider hat man (sobald man mal mit irgendwelchen Gear über 353 ist) nicht mehr die Möglichkeit, für sich angemessene Random-Inis anzumelden. Die 3 neuen sind automatisch in der Auswahl enthalten.

Verstehe mich bitte nicht falsch. Ich möchte hier keinesfalls legitimieren, dass es sich Spieler auf Kosten anderer, einfacher machen als es sowieso schon ist. Ich möchte lediglich darauf hinweisen, dass nicht alle die "Grün/Blau" sind und in den neuen Inis auftauchen, dies wirklich vorsätzlich machen. Mir ist so eine Katze letzte Woche in einer neuen Ini begegnet. Das Kätzchen hat auch gleich geschrieben das ihre Ausrüstung eigentlich noch nicht soweit ist, ihr first-Specc Eule ist und sie eigentlich in die alten Inis wollte, um dort ein bisschen Katze zu üben. Sie würde die Gruppe verlassen, wenn wir das wollten. Bis dahin war mir dieses Problem auch noch nicht bekannt gewesen. Wir haben sie mitgenommen, sie hat glaub ich 8-9K dps gemacht und es ging trotzdem...


----------



## Michithekiller (19. Januar 2012)

Danida schrieb:


> Leider zählt aber nicht der angelegte, sondern die vorhandene Ausrüstungsstufe. Wurde ja auch schon oft gefordert das Blizz das ändert -> Ich fände es gut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So Leute treffe ich nicht, zumindest isses mir noch nicht passiert das das einer "gefragt" hat ... dann ist das auch ne ganz andere Sache nur 95% der Leute führen sich dann auf wie sonst was. Wie gesagt, ich schreibe nur von sachen die Ich sehe und ich war viele Instanzen ... andere Leute machen andere Erfahrung ist halt so.

Gerade wieder mit meinem Hunter en Imba Mage Brunnen der Ewigkeit und mus natürlich auf seine  DPS in den Gruppen hinweißen mit dem tollen Buff ... zum Thema Abhärtungs Vz im Kopf hat er nischt gesagt. Heldentum zünden war auch nicht seine sache, verstehe es nicht geht in jeder Instanz normal erster und dritter Boss ... aber nein und wenn man dann was sagt ... ohha


----------



## aufgeraucht (19. Januar 2012)

Cantharion schrieb:


> Man muss, soweit ich weis, immernoch einen Charakter auf 55 haben um einen DK erstellen zu können.



Nö. (es sei denn, vorher gelöschte Chars zählen dazu)


----------



## Fremder123 (19. Januar 2012)

Nisbo schrieb:


> @Fremder123
> 
> Mach mir keine Angst, was wird getrennt ?
> Bär zum Druiden weg ? Hochhaus ich komme und springe


Nein, der Bär bleibt schon "beim Druiden". Nur soll halt laut Infos von der Blizzcon in MoP die Möglichkeit der Kombination von Katze und Bär getrennt werden, wie wir es momentan (und die letzten Jahre) kennen. Sehe das skeptisch und fänd es wirklich schade, finde die Möglichkeit des Formwechsels doch recht einzigartig. Aber wie man ja am Fällen des permanenten Baumes der Druiden-Heiler gesehen hat, zieht die Firma Blizzard durchaus kompromisslos ihr Ding durch.



Michithekiller schrieb:


> @Fremder123 12% weniger Rüssi bringt unsere Eule und als Arms haste eingenen Buff wo die Blutungen erhöht glaube nicht das das Stackt. Dazu haben wir noch en Dudu Tank und ein Heal Dudu was dann 3 Dudu´s macht, daher ist ne Katze unpassend und VIEL entscheidender ist aber das wir schon 2 Meele´s haben bzw drei wenn wir nur einen Tank benötigen. Daraus schließe ich das ich niemal ne Katze im Raid haben werde, da ich ja sagte ich rede von UNS heißt das nicht das andere Gilden eine Katze mitnehmen nur ich werde es nicht machen.


Setupbedingt ok, da macht es keinen Sinn. Generell versteh ichs zwar immer noch nicht, aber das muss ja auch nicht sein. Bei der Begründung "Wir haben genug Melees" kann man auch ergänzen, dass man da keine Retris/ Schurken/ Enhancer/ Krieger/ DKs zusätzlich mitnimmt. Aber gut, jedem das Seine.^^ Ach und nochwas: Eure Eule haut wirklich 3mal hintereinander Feenfeuer auf den Boss? Erst dann kommen ungeskillt nämlich die 12% zustande und ich glaub kaum dass sie dafür Wilde Agression im Feralbaum mitskillt. Mich wundert dass sie sich das schadenstechnisch leisten kann, in den 6 Sekunden sind die anderen doch gnadenlos davongezogen. Aber vielleicht habt ihr ja eine Über-Eule. 



Michithekiller schrieb:


> Ganz davon abgesehen das ich nie wirklich ne Katze gesehen habe die Single Target wirklich gut DPS macht, liegt daran das nicht wirklich viele den Spec spielen *können*.


/fixed. Katze ist nicht die einfachste Spielweise, aber richtig eingesetzt eine Maschine. Hast halt nur noch keine gute gesehen, wie es scheint.^^

Aber nun endlich mal zurück zum Thema RGG. Gestern nach dem 10er Raid noch für den LfR angemeldet. Schwerer Fehler, wie sich herausstellen sollte:

Morchok
1. Wipe: Irgendwer rennt in der 2. Phase nicht einfach nur hinter einen Kristall, sondern gleich soweit raus dass eine ganze Trashgruppe von der Drachenöde gepullt wird die nach langem Hin und Her den Raid zerreißt.

2. Wipe: Irgendwer rennt in der 2. Phase nicht einfach nur hinter einen Kristall, sondern gleich soweit raus dass eine ganze Trashgruppe von der Drachenöde gepullt wird die nach langem Hin und Her den Raid zerreißt.

Nein ich hab mich nicht vertan und ja das ist Absicht, es ist wirklich 2mal hintereinander passiert. o.O Erst als der Tank Morchok fast am Eingangsportal getankt hat, kippte er endlich um.

Zon'ozz
Die erste (!) Trashgruppe wird gepullt, ich heil so vor mich hin. Plötzlich erscheinen Raidwarnungen aus dem Bosskampf. Ich schaue verwirrt auf den Bildschirm und drehe die Kamera. Da, hinter mir, rauscht Zon'ozz wütend durch den Raid und zerpflückt die Leute. Hat tatsächlich wieder irgendwer geschafft, fehlzupullen. Bin dann raus, halb 12 nachts war ich einfach nicht mehr für sowas in Stimmung.


----------



## Michithekiller (19. Januar 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Setupbedingt ok, da macht es keinen Sinn. Generell versteh ichs zwar immer noch nicht, aber das muss ja auch nicht sein. Bei der Begründung "Wir haben genug Melees" kann man auch ergänzen, dass man da keine Retris/ Schurken/ Enhancer/ Krieger/ DKs zusätzlich mitnimmt. Aber gut, jedem das Seine.^^ Ach und nochwas: Eure Eule haut wirklich 3mal hintereinander Feenfeuer auf den Boss? Erst dann kommen ungeskillt nämlich die 12% zustande und ich glaub kaum dass sie dafür Wilde Agression im Feralbaum mitskillt. Mich wundert dass sie sich das schadenstechnisch leisten kann, in den 6 Sekunden sind die anderen doch gnadenlos davongezogen. Aber vielleicht habt ihr ja eine Über-Eule.
> 
> 
> /fixed. Katze ist nicht die einfachste Spielweise, aber richtig eingesetzt eine Maschine. Hast halt nur noch keine gute gesehen, wie es scheint.^^



Wie gesagt, haben en Bären und en Heal Dudu noch mit bei was dann mit ner Katze 4 Dudu´s wären das ist noch ein Grund. Wir spielen mit einem Arms Warri und nem Rogue, unser Pala geht auf Ret wenn nur ein Tank gebraucht wird. Heißt mit ner Katze 4 Meele´s und das bringt nichts, klar bei dem einen oder anderen Boss isses Wurst aber bei anderen nicht daher kein Platz für ne Katze. 

Kann auch sein das das Feenfeuer vom Tank kam, is aber im prinzip auch Wurst wobei ich von unsere Eule weiß das sie es auch setzt zumindest sagt er es^^.


----------



## Tomratz (21. Januar 2012)

Gestern hat der Randomraidfinder mit meiner Heilpriesterin mal wieder richtig Spaß gemacht 

Ich hatte Vorgestern die Belagerung durchgezogen und dabei das Schultertoken bekommen, also hoffte ich auf das Kopftoken, was ja von Schwarzhorn gedroppt wird.

Erstmal lehnte ich einige Invites ab, da jedesmal schon mindestens zwei Bosse lagen, also keine Chance auf Loot bei Schwarzhorn bestand.

Dann endlich ein Randomraid der bei Null anfing, also angenommen und los gings.

Ultraxion war für die recht gut spielende Truppe kein grösseres Problem und ich konnte feststellen, dass sich die Equipverbesserung schon ausgewirkt hat, Manaprobleme wie ich 
sie vor kurzem noch hatte gabs nicht.

Dann gings zu Schwarzhorn, der uns auch nicht viel entgegen zu setzen hatte. Und tatsächlich, der droppte das Kopftoken, sogar zweimal. Also mal sicherheitshalber zweimal 
auf Bedarf gedrückt, im Zweifelsfall kann man das Token ja weitergeben. 

Groß war meine Enttäuschung als ich es wieder mal nicht bekam. Hab auch einen entsprechenden Kommentar in den Schlachtzugchat geschrieben. Nein, ich habe niemanden geflamed,
der Spruch von mir war ungefähr so "Mist, schon wieder nicht das Kopftoken, dabei hätt ich es gut brauchen können 

Keine zwei Sekunden später kam ein Flüster von nem Pala, ich soll ihn anhandeln. Da der Schlachtzugleiter schon auf weiter gedrückt hatte, konnten weder der Pala noch ich, auf
Todesschwinges Rücken gleich unsere Aufgaben wahrnehmen, aber das ist im LFR ja kein Problem. Kurz darauf hatte ich das Kopftoken, hab mich brav im Schlachtzugchat bedankt
und bin trotz der Verspätung noch auf Platz drei in der Heilung gelandet.

Vom Schlachtzugleiter kam auf mein Dankeschön die Ansage, dass der Pala als Zweitnamen "fair" hat . Als plötzlich ein Token in der Kiste liegen blieb, wunderte sich der SL
und von einem Spieler, der das Token (auch wieder doppelt gedropped) bekommen hatte, kam der Kommentar, "einmal reicht mir", was den SL zu dem Kommentar brachte, dass
er schon lange keine so faire Truppe mehr gesehen hatte.

Todesschwinge lag auch vorbildlich und wieder wurden fleissig die Tokens ausgetauscht.

Echt ein Supertolles Erlebnis mit einer so fairen Truppe unterwegs gewesen zu sein, das hat meinen Glauben in die Community doch wieder wesentlich verbessert.

Vielen Dank an die drei Leute von Ulduar, da hier ja kein Namecalling erlaubt ist (auch bei positiven Erlebnissen), kann ich mich leider nicht persönlich bei Fi....ar, ..ch und Del...th bedanken,
das hab ich aber schon im Schlachtzugschat getan.

Gorgola vom Realm Shattrath hat sich sehr gefreut, mit euch einen so angenehmen Raid durchgezogen zu haben


----------



## campino76 (23. Januar 2012)

Tja, auf Fairness trifft man heutzutage leider zu selten. 

Ich war gestern mit meiner Schurkin in BF (zusammen mit 2 anderen Schurken) und es dropt endlich mal die Hose. Der PM postet die Hose im Channel und bittet zu würfeln.. wir drei würfeln und ich freu mich schon, weil ich mit 92 den höchsten Wurf hab. Blöd war nur, dass sich der PM verklickt hat und die Hose dem Schurken mit dem zweithöchsten Wurf gab. 
Dieser hat sich die Hose behalten, trotz mehrfacher Bitte diese an mich weiterzugeben. Auch ein Ticket von mir und dem PM hat nicht geholfen. Vom GM kam lediglich die 08/15-Antwort, dass er meinen Ärger vestehe, aber wenn der Spieler das Item nicht freiwillig hergebe, könne er auch nichts machen.. blablabla eben.


----------



## Doofkatze (23. Januar 2012)

Ayayayay. Hab ich mich gestern wieder unbeliebt gemacht.

Brunnen der Ewigkeit, 2 weitere Gildenmitglieder, 1 Random DD, 1 Random Tank.

1. Satz des Tanks "mit Erfolg, kommt schnell".

Verwirrung ... da gibts doch keinen Timerun ... Da kam auch schon die Höllenwache auf mich zugeflogen ...ich war noch nicht wirklich da, hatte noch nichts gegessen, keinen Seelenstein hergestellt, keinen Brunnen gesetzt ... aber hauptsache so ein übermütiger Tank springt schon in die erste Gruppe ...

Mit der Zeit stellten wir zusammen fest, das unser Tank vom Erfolg sprach, bei dem man sich einige Stunden vor den Augen verstecken soll, später, beim ersten Boss.

Nachdem wir zuerst umschrieben, das wir den Erfolg nicht machen wollen, da bei diesem Versteckspiel schnell mal was nach hinten losgehen kann und keiner von uns 3en überhaupt Lust hat, sich zu verstecken, kam vom 2. Portal bis hin zu Azshara folgende Diskussion:
"Wir wollen den Erfolg nicht machen, weil wir keine Lust haben, uns zu verstecken"
"ja, aber wir können es doch probieren"

Ich weiß nicht, was an unserer Argumentation so schwer zu verstehen ist. Das hatte nie etwas mit schaffen oder nicht schaffen zu tun, wir wollten einfach nicht dieses dumme Minispiel mitmachen.

Es endete im Bosskampf damit, das unser Tank trotz "wir machen den Erfolg nicht" von 3 Leuten schließlich wegrannte mit einem "versteckt euch". Kurz bevor meine Leute erwischt wurden, gab ich mir nen Seelenstein und opferte mich. Ich Spielverderber.


----------



## vortigaunt (24. Januar 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Ayayayay. Hab ich mich gestern wieder unbeliebt gemacht.




Den Satz musste erklären!


----------



## Doofkatze (24. Januar 2012)

Schlussendlich bin ich doch wohl aus Sicht des Tanks der Spielverderber, der immerhin seinen Erfolg ruiniert hat. Das ist ja wohl total egoistisch von mir, es nichtmal zu versuchen 

Wie der 3. DD (der Random) darüber gedacht hat ...keine Ahnung, er hat nichts geschrieben.


----------



## Cassiopheia (24. Januar 2012)

Ich geh immer weg bei dem Boss als Tank. Einfach weil es für mich die Spielmechanik ist (der Erfolg is mir mit meinem Tankchar total wayne). Wenn man direkt dran stehn bleibt gibts soviel auf die Mütze und das mag ich net solang es vermeidbar ist  Und obwohl es immer "schief" gegangen ist und jemand entdeckt wurd, ist vllt einmal davon jmd gestorben in allen Runs. Mit meinen anderen Chars (Heiler/DDs) richte ich mich halt danach was der Tank macht. 

Meine beiden "schönsten" Erlebnisse in letzter Zeit hatte ich in Grim Batol mit meinem kleinen Resto Schami.

Run 1:
Beim ersten Boss kamen mir die ersten Zweifel ob nun jeder in der Gruppe so vertraut mit den Bossmechaniken ist, obwohl das Add ja gern auch von Leuten die es eigentl wissen ignoriert wird. Bis auf einzelne Ausfälle (ich hab kA was die Leute gemacht, außer einer der sich in die Tiefe gestürzt hat ) haben ist aber bis zum Endboss nichts groß aufgefallen und das Bärchen war sehr stabil (mein noch recht bescheidener Manapool hats gedankt ) Drahga wurde ausgelassen, wie so oft. Aber dann kam der Endboss. Der Boss macht sein Shadow Gale, keiner der DDs bewegt sich überhaupt in die Nähe davon.. 3 DDs tot. Ich erkläre kurz, dass man da reinmuss. Nächster Try sind nach dem 2. Shadow Gale wieder alle DDs down. Die Adds nach dem ersten liefen schon arg schleppend, so dass sich der Boss schön geheilt hat. Nach dem zweiten Try nochmal die ausführlichere Beschreibung gepostet und ein paar Tipps gegeben. Es hat insgesamt um die 6-7 Tries gedauert bis der mal lag, der Tank hat sich anschließend im Whisper sogar noch für meine Geduld bedankt was ich sehr nett fand (war ne Gildengruppe).

Run 2: (gestern)
Erster Boss wurde mit einer interessanten Taktik gemacht.. hatte mich in Range vom Addspawnpunkt gestellt um das lila Add zu froggen wenn es kommt. Der Schurke haute es raus und killte es abseits. Nur leider hat er sich den kompletten Kampf nicht einmal dort von der Stelle bewegt und nur dort gestanden um das lila Add umzuhauen. Der Hexer hat jeden Blitz mitgenommen der kam (und er hatte den sehr oft). Und dann kam Drahga. Und es ging gar nichts mehr, Add 1 auf den Hexer welcher stehenbleibt und zuschaut wie das Add zu ihm kommt *bumm* 2 DDs instant tot. Nächstes Add ging beim Tank hoch und das wars dann. Die Gruppe wollt den aber scheinbar unbedingt legen und so gabs noch ein paar Tries die trotz Ansagen nicht viel anders abliefen. Irgendwann meinte der DK dann ob nicht jemand die Adds slowen könnte, nach dem Hinweis aus Eisketten hat er aber die wenigstens benutzt in den folgenden Tries. Ein paar Adds gingen immer gut, der Atem wurd ignoriert von jedem und aufgrund relativ geringen Schadens bzw langsamen Umschwenken aufs Add gabs dann doch wieder nen Wipe. Anschließend ging der Hexer und wir bekamen einen Hunter. Da klappte der Boss wenigstens Firsttry, auch wenn sich am Gesamtschaden nicht viel änderte.. aber er schwenkte wenigstens zügig um. Endboss sah dann ähnlich wie bei Run 1 aus. Nur, dass die Adds das Problem waren und weniger die Schattendinger. Im dritten Try dann die DDs umverteilt und es reichte endlich für den Try.

Fazit:
Momentan wird mir echt übel wenn ich im Ladebildschirm Grim Batol sehe. Viele Wipes wären vermeidbar gewesen, wenn die Leute mehr als ihre Schadensskills kennen würden oder mal einfach ein "sorry den boss kenn ich noch nicht, muss ich irgendwas beachten" in den Raum werfen würden. Der Schaden an sich war ja nie das Problem, nur wenn man es noch nicht "outdamagen" kann muss man halt ein bissl tricksen mit Slows oder Ähnlichem. Auf jedenfall schnapp ich mir momentan wenn ich mit meinem Schami ne Ini gehen mag nach Möglichkeit noch einen DD bei dem ich weiß, dass er einiges rausreißen kann (fehlenden Schaden ausgleichen, Casts unterbrechen, mal nen Mob cc'en etc). Positiv war aber, dass alle Leute nicht einmal gemeckert haben über die Wipes, sich Tipps haben geben lassen (und auch versucht diese umzusetzen) und nicht einfach geleavt haben (außer die Hexe), im Gegenteil sich sogar teilweise entschuldigt haben wenn sie mal was versemmelt hatten.


----------



## Doofkatze (24. Januar 2012)

Cassiopheia schrieb:


> Ich geh immer weg bei dem Boss als Tank. Einfach weil es für mich die Spielmechanik ist (der Erfolg is mir mit meinem Tankchar total wayne). Wenn man direkt dran stehn bleibt gibts soviel auf die Mütze und das mag ich net solang es vermeidbar ist  Und obwohl es immer "schief" gegangen ist und jemand entdeckt wurd, ist vllt einmal davon jmd gestorben in allen Runs. Mit meinen anderen Chars (Heiler/DDs) richte ich mich halt danach was der Tank macht.



Bisher stand mein Tank immer direkt am Boss, einfach da meine Gildies übelste Erfahrungen mit dem weglaufen gemacht haben. Das macht auch nix aus. 1 CD zünden und bei meinem 380er Gear jeweils bin ich auf 50-70% runter, bis ich mich wieder bewegen darf. Der DK-Tank zieht sich innerhalb von 3 Sekunden wieder hoch, mein Bärchen nimmt danach sowieso so gut wie keinen Schaden mehr, da er ja dann wieder ausweicht.

Ich kenn es halt nicht anders und je nach Heiler gibts da ja sogar Beschwerden darüber, das es mit 5k HPS overall schon öde wäre und man da endlich mal heilen müsste.

Andersrum haben wir alle irgendwie die Erfahrung gemacht, das wenn jemand erwischt wird, dieser auf jedenfall stirbt. Daher nimmt man eben den Tank, ders aushalten kann. Als Tank weiß ich halt nicht, ob man ihn spotten kann. Ich kenns nur so, das der Boss erst seinen Feind liquidiert und dann wieder auf den Tank geht. Kann ja auch sein, das 100% der RandomTanks einfach nicht gespottet haben, all zu viele Instanzen ohne mich als Tank gibts ja nich, da ist die Zahl der Brunnen der Ewigkeit-Instanzen kaum zweistellig.


----------



## Cassiopheia (24. Januar 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Als Tank weiß ich halt nicht, ob man ihn spotten kann.



Ja man kann ihn spotten, ABER nach dem ersten Spott wendet er sich zwar kurz dem Spottenden (Tank) zu.. dreht sich aber kurz danach wieder zum Entdeckten um. Muss also 2x gespottet werden. Da ich nun aber Protpally spiele stört es mich net so sehr.. erwischt es nen Caster oder den Heiler kriegt der BoP oder ich spotte einmal direkt und dann den 3fach Spott, sobald er sich wieder umgedreht hat. Wenn man das allerdings nicht weiß (also dass der erste Spott nur temporär ist), ist es sehr wahrscheinlich, dass der Entdeckte stirbt^^ Und als Ingi bin ich mit Rocket Boost auch sehr schnell da selbst wenn der Entdeckte in ne andere Richtung gelaufen ist (was suboptimal ist, wenn schon verstecken, sollte man größteils zusammen bleiben )

PS Einmal hatte ich auch nen Heiler, der vorm Pull drauf bestanden hat dass ich dort stehen bleibe. Hab ich dann zwar auch gemacht, aber richtig wohl war mir nicht, obwohl ich auch nicht unter 40 oder 50% gefallen bin (grad in Random Gruppen kann man die Heiler schlecht einschätzen und davor is ja nichts großes zu heilen sofern der Tank nicht die Dämonen voll in die Gruppe dreht^^)


----------



## Rodulf (24. Januar 2012)

Cassiopheia schrieb:


> PS Einmal hatte ich auch nen Heiler, der vorm Pull drauf bestanden hat dass ich dort stehen bleibe. Hab ich dann zwar auch gemacht, aber richtig wohl war mir nicht, obwohl ich auch nicht unter 40 oder 50% gefallen bin (grad in Random Gruppen kann man die Heiler schlecht einschätzen und davor is ja nichts großes zu heilen sofern der Tank nicht die Dämonen voll in die Gruppe dreht^^)



sollte ich das vllt. gewesen sein 

als Heiler ist es super wenn man weiß was der Tank macht, dann stellt man sich drauf ein ...

als Tank sag ich vorher schon an, das ich stehen bleibe, dann hau ich paar CDs an und weiter gehts ...


----------



## norfair (24. Januar 2012)

Ich regel das genauso. Sage als DK-Tank von vorn herein, dass ich stehen bleibe und CDs zünde. Geht wesentlich schneller und jeder ist zufrieden. Durch Todesstoß heile ich mich eh flux hoch ^^


----------



## Andhun (25. Januar 2012)

Also ich les mir das hier immer mal gerne durch und für gewöhnlich vergleiche ich die beschriebenen Noob-Fehler immer mit meinen eigenen Unzulänglichkeiten. Ich finde mich da sehr oft wieder, wie ich beschämend zugeben muss. Als eingefleischter Jäger scheint es mir in die blasse Elfenhaut gebrannt zu sein, zu pullen, was zu pullen geht. Deshalb dachte ich mir, ich mach mir einfach mal nen Tank, mit dem kann ich das ja sogar "legal" machen. Gesagt, getan. Die gute Druidin hat die 85 erreicht und die erste gute Rüssi durch meinen eigenen Lederer, die Gildenbank und der Gerechtigkeitspunkte-Unterstützung einer Mitspielerin erreicht. Ein paar Instanzen hab ich auch schon mit ein paar Gilden-Kollegen durch. Heute hab ich mich mal dazu entschlossen, alles in die Waagschale zu werfen und ohne Gildies loszuziehen.

Meine Erwartung richtete sich nach meinen Erfahrungen mit der Gilde. So eine halbe Stunde für eine normale Cata-Hero ist realistisch... dachte ich. Erste Instanz: Todesminen. Ich kann die sowieso nicht leiden, wegen dieser Hit & Run-Mentalität in dieser Alptraumphase. Jedenfalls haben wir es tatsächlich geschafft, von 19:45 Uhr bis 21:15 in dieser verdammten Instanz zu verbringen. Mit etlichen Spielerwechseln. Der einzige, der zu mir gehalten hat, war ein tapferer Zwergenkrieger. Danke! Und ich will hier betonen, dass es wohl nicht an mir lag. Mal hat einfach der Schaden gefehlt und mal hat die Heilung nicht so hingehauen. Ich dachte mir, egal, kann passieren. Hast es ja geschafft.

Zweite Instanz an diesem Abend: Thron der Gezeiten. Wir haben es bis zur ersten Mob-Gruppe geschafft. Also so einen riesen großen Haufen Blödheit hab ich bei 3 DDs noch nicht gesehen. In der Mobgruppe standen 2 Heiler. Einen habe ich mit dem Totenkopf markiert, der andere wurde zu meiner Freude selbstständig vom Schami gefroscht. Aber dann gings los. Ich stürme auf den Totenkopf zu, der Schamane schlägt auf Mob nr. 2 ein, der Schurke auf Mob nr. 3 und der DK auf den Frosch. Nach gefühlten 10 Minuten sinnlosem Kampf, da die Mob-Healer alles hochgehalten haben, hat der Heiler entnervt die Grp verlassen. Ich konnte es ihm nachfühlen, zu mal ich mich dann auch verdrückt habe. Mit diesen 3 Knallchargen wollte ich garantiert keine komplette Instanz durchziehen.

Die dritte Instanz war dann Zul'Aman. Ich hatte gleich nen dicken Brocken in der Magengegend. Die dritte gildenlose Instanz ist gleich ZA... na herzlichen Glückwunsch. War am Ende aber ganz lustig. Bis auf einen Heilerwechsel, gefühlten 10 Magiern und etlichen Wipes, war es irgendwie lustig. Die treuen Leute waren gut drauf und Erfahrung hab ich auch gesammelt. Trotzdem hab ich an diesem Abend dann entschieden, es sein zu lassen. Ich war mit den Nerven runter und wollte nur noch meine Ruhe haben. Jetzt hab ich bald die Gegenstandsstufe für Endzeit... bin mal gespannt xD


----------



## Doofkatze (25. Januar 2012)

Nicht aufgeben Andhun, jeder hat mal "klein" angefangen. Später, wenn man die Mechaniken wieder auswendig kennt, arbeitet man weit bestimmter und irgendwann ist es dann auch egal, ob irgendwelche DDs auf nen Frosch einprügeln oder einfach mal nicht unterbrechen. Gerade als Tank kann man bei dieser ersten Gruppe mit Berserker ordentlich was reißen.


Gestern war ich mit meinem Druidenheiler noch im LFR, das ist in den letzten Tagen aufgrund einer Gildenkollegin untergegangen, die derzeit mit nem Surfstick auf kaum 100 kbits kommt und gleichzeitig ne 3-7 Sekunden Latenz hat. Die levelt stattdessen, wo wir dann aushelfen, weil es eben das Einzige ist, was wir zusammen so machen können.

Dienstag und LFR ist ja immer so eine Sache ... Mittwochs bis Freitags hat man in den meisten Fällen ja recht vernünftige Gruppen, zumeist Mitspieler, die so an ihr Punktecap kommen wollen und deshalb den LFR "kurz abfarmen". 500 Punkte sind ja schon das halbe Wochencap ... Für 2,5 Stunden gar keine schlechte Ausbeute.
Ab Samstag jedoch passiert irgendwas wundersames. Ich weiß nicht, woran es liegt, ob es der 5. Twink der Spieler ist, ob sie in ihrer Freizeit versuchen, zu trollen ... Ein Gildenkollege beschreibt es wiefolgt: "nur Agenten unterwegs". Darauf muss man sich einstellen. Das steigert sich aber dann noch. Bishin zum Dienstag. Dem "Agententag". Und genau dieser war gestern.

Ich hab diesen Mist ja nun so einige Male mitgemacht, da ich zumeist auch dann wieder den Heiler wähle, wenn ich alle meine großen Charaktere durchhabe, aber mit Gildies noch weitere Charaktere haben und nochmal laufen wollen. Spart ja mächtig Wartezeit.
Als Heiler steht ja mein Recount auf Geheilt für. Statistikzwecke für mich, Beobachtung der Mitheiler. Dabei interessiert mich dann vor allem, wie hoch mein Manaeinsatz bzw. zum Vergleich die Heilleistung ist.
Ich habe ja erst vor einigen Wochen angefangen, überhaupt zu heilen, aber eben dieses Mana"sparen" war von Anfang an im Unterbewusstsein. Schließlich hat man da genug zu Cata hin mitbekommen und erfahren müssen.

LFR Teil 1:
Es begann beim Trash zum zweiten Boss. Ich war vom Portal aus noch unterwegs, als die Leisten schon erheblich schwankten. Bei der zweiten Tentakelgruppen war ich dann auch endlich da. Es begann ... und rund 1 Minute nach Kampfbeginn war auch schon der erste Priester mit 6k HPS oom.
Dieser verließ dann auch nach recht kurzer Zeit die Gruppe und hinzukam der "Geheimagent". 15 PvP-Teile, Paladin, immerhin 390er Gear ...Ich war gespannt, wie er sich schlägt. Man weiß es ja nie so genau.
Beim dritten Boss schaute ich dann mal genauer auf seine 11k HPS. Hmm...joa ... Manaverbrauch geht ja bisher noch. Öhm ... Kann der auch mal weiterheilen? Nö. 700k Heilung, die anderen mit 4-7kk Heilung am Ende, wobei die 4kk Heilung einem Wert von 6k HPS entsprechen ... Kurzum: Wir hatten massig zu tun, weil er sich nach rund 10% der Boss-HP auf seinem faulen Hintern ausruhte.

Ich mag sowas nicht leiden. Ich sprach es an. Freche Antwort im Raidchannel: "musste ja nich heilen, is ja keiner gestorben". Daraufhin kam ich nichtmal dazu, die Ausschlusswahl selbst einzuleiten. Der Typ war schneller raus, als ihm lieb war.

LFR Teil 2:
Das gewohnte Bild bei Ultraxion. Anderer Random Druidenheiler 36k HPS, ich 34k HPS, 15k, 13k, 12k, 12k. Also ich fand es war recht anstrengend. Die 3 unteren Heiler waren nämlich nach kurzer Zeit oom.
Nach dem Bosskampf beschwerte sich natürlich der Top DD, das nur die ersten 8 DDs überhaupt 20k DPS schafften, der Rest darunter war ...das übliche eben. Eigentlich ja kein Beinbruch. Für den DD schon.

Das Schiff lief fast schon unspektakulär. Einmal liefen jedoch nur 7-8 Leute in den Strudel, woraufhin 4 Heiler auf unter 20% droppten. Schockmoment!
Der Bosskampf zog sich. Das merkte man. Kurz vor Ende ging auch ich noch oom und wir retteten uns irgendwie.

Auf dem Rücken ... Irgendein DD, leider unter all dem Stress nicht erkennbar, hatte Spaß daran, trotz Ansagen und Makierungen die Tentakel zu töten ... Beide Tanks aus einer Gilde eines fremden Servers, eigentlich hätte alles gepasst. Der Eine holte sich abseits das Blut, der andere tankte das Gemisch. Da war richtig Ahnung dabei. Plötzlich jedoch starb mal wieder ein Tentakel und wir hatten nebst 30% Totenkopf Gemisch noch ein 9 Stack 100% Gemisch. Da 3 Heiler schlichtweg schliefen, gabs dann einen Wipe.

Nach dem zweiten erfolgreicheren Versuch wars dann 22:05. So ging ich dann doch ohne meine 2. 250 Punkte und natürlich ohne Loot ins Bett. Schade drum.
Vor 22:30 wären wir eh nicht fertig geworden. Der Schaden war insgesamt gesehen wirklich nicht sooo top (Sehnen starben z. B. 2 Sekunden vor dem zuklappen) und auch die Heiler ...nunja ...es hätte wohl so einige Versuche gebraucht...


----------



## Cassiopheia (25. Januar 2012)

Gestern noch paar Inis mit dem DK gemacht und irgendwann Endtime erwischt. Nach der Begrüßung fragte der Heiler ob das Tankgear nen Witz sei, da hab ich auch mal kurz drübergeschaut und konnte nur den Kopf schütteln. Mehr als 2-3 Tankitems habe ich nicht entdecken können, der Rest war aufgefüllt mit Int und/oder Spirit Items, PvP Items und einem Casterschmuckstück - natürlich komplett unverzaubert und ungesockelt. Nach dem ersten Wipe hat sich der Heiler dann verabschiedet (konnt ich total nachvollziehn, das hätte ich auch nicht heilen wollen...) Ein DD ging dann gleich mit. Zum Glück war der Tank dann offline und wir konnten kicken (nichts gegen Anfänger und/oder grad so ausreichendes Gear, aber das war echt zu viel). Danach bekamen wir dann recht flott Ersatz. Unseren neuen Tank hats dann zwar leider in der ersten Trahsgruppe (Jaina) zerlegt, aber der Heiler war fit und konnt mich oben halten bis ich die Runic Power für meinen BR zusammen hatte. Gab dann auch weiter noche in paar Missgeschicke, aber der Tank war neu (hatte grad mal für die Inis ausreichend Gear) und offensichtlich wenig Erfahrung mit dem Krieger sowie mit der Ini. Hat Tipps aber auch gut angenommen und sich für vermasseltes entschuldigt. Unser neuer Hunter sollte dann die Uhr machen.. Leider hat er es dann erst geschafft drauf aufmerksam zu machen, dass ihm die Ini noch unbekannt ist, aber immerhin rechtszeitig vorm Bosspull. War zwar noch optimierungsmöglich (drückte etwas früh) lief aber first try. Nach dem Try dann dem Hunter nochmal gesagt, dass er das nächste Mal ruhig ein bisschen länger warten kann und gut ist  War dann ganz nett und die 2 Neulinge in der Instanz waren froh, ne kurze Bosszusammenfassung und ein paar Tipps zu bekommen. Aber sowas wie den ersten Tank schleif ich nicht mit durch.


----------



## Andhun (25. Januar 2012)

Wenn ich mir das so anschaue wünschte ich mir, ich könnte Cassiopheia oder Doofkatze einfach mal mitnehmen in ne Random-Ini, um mir Schritt für Schritt erklären lassen zu können, was ich noch besser machen kann als Tank. Ich bin nicht total aufn Kopf gefallen und kann die Aggro meistens gut halten, aber so einen richtigen Pro an der Seite zu haben wär schon was feines.


----------



## Cassiopheia (25. Januar 2012)

Andhun schrieb:


> aber so einen richtigen Pro an der Seite zu haben wär schon was feines.



Was hat das mit Pro zu tun wenn jemand mehr Erfahrung in einer Ini hat als nen anderer? Wenn ich DS gehe (jetzt nicht LFR), bin ich zB auch für jeden Tipp dankbar weil ich gildenmäßig nimmer raide und daher dort wenig Erfahrung hab und im PvP bin ich alles - aber garantiert net pro  Und find die Variante Tipps geben (egal von wem) tausendmal besser als blöde rumflamen, das ist (mMn) das allerschlimmste was in ner Gruppe passieren kann. Oder soll man jemanden der einfach wenig Erfahrung (sei es nun mit der Klasse oder mit einer Instanz/nem Raid hat) einfach mal stehn lassen? Also ich fands früher toll wenn mir mal jemand nen Tipp gegeben hat. Und besser machen kann fast jeder irgendwas (mich nicht ausgeschlossen), selbst wenn es evtl nur in spezifischen Momenten sein sollte. Klar reg ich mich öfters auf - für mich, in der Gilde oder auch mal hier. Aber jeder hat nunmal Sachen auf die er "allergisch" reagiert, allgemein oder weil man nen schlechten Tag hat(te)


----------



## Ronin1978 (26. Januar 2012)

100% sign


----------



## Falanor (28. Januar 2012)

So langsam verzweifel ich noch. Bei Todesschwinges Wahnsinnn:
Der Kampf ist vorbei, ich schau in die Lootbox und sehe: zwei Mal Gurthalak. Dieses Mal muss ich es einfach bekommen, nachdem ich jede Id da drin war und jedes mal verloren hatten.
Es wird gerollt ich schau aufmerksam in den Chat. Erstes Schwert geht an den Retri. Er war zweitletzter im Dmg mit Autohit auf Platz 1. Und das zweite geht an: Genau, den letzten im Dmg mit Spruchwirken(Der Angriff den man mit allen Angriffen bei dem Kampf auslösen kann) auf Platz 1 und auf Platz 2 Autohit. Die beiden hatten ganze 24k dps gemacht. Und ich mit meinen 44k, 5. im Dmg gehe leer aus.


----------



## Cantharion (28. Januar 2012)

Falanor schrieb:


> Die beiden hatten ganze 24k dps gemacht. Und ich mit meinen 44k, 5. im Dmg gehe leer aus.



Obwohl das ärgerlich ist kann ich gut verstehen warum Blizzard den loot nicht nach Schaden/Heilung vergibt.


----------



## Falanor (28. Januar 2012)

Cantharion schrieb:


> Obwohl das ärgerlich ist kann ich gut verstehen warum Blizzard den loot nicht nach Schaden/Heilung vergibt.



Kann das in normalen Fällen auch verstehen aber ich denke sie sollten ein System machen das vorhandenes Gear mit erbrachter Leistung vergleicht und dann entscheidet ob der Spieler auch Loot bekommt. Eine Andere Lösung wäre auch noch, dass man einen Rollbonus bekommt, der immer höher wird je öfter man schon auf das Teil gewürfelt hat.


----------



## Cassiopheia (28. Januar 2012)

Kann den Frust verstehen, aber sei doch froh, dass es wenigstens an DDs ging und nicht an den Tankwarri oder Tankpala


----------



## Glokdt (28. Januar 2012)

Tatort: Zul'Aman

Verdächtige: Ich als Healoladin, dazu Tankadin, Magier, Jäger, Schattenpriester

Ich kam bei Akil'Zon (Naja der Vogelboss halt) rein, dacht mir nix böses. Es wird gepullt, eintreffender Schaden ist moderat. Dann kommt die Blitzwolke wo man drunter laufen muss, und Jäger/Krieger machen genau das nicht. Sterben sie halt.
Mit ach und krach zergen wir den Boss also zu dritt runter, Mana ist danach doch mal leer. Nicht optimal aber spannend.
Danach gehts weiter zu ... die Meute rennt von der "falschen" Seite aus zum Drachenfalkenboss - da wo die Stufen fehlen - Ich frag, was sie vorhaben.. Antwort: "Boss pullen." Äh ja, nicht von der Seite.
Haben sie dann nach ein, zwei Versuchen den nach unten zu Pullen eingesehen.
Fröhlich also zurück, die Pat am Anfang zu Bärenmobgruppe1 gepullt, im Erdbeben stehenbleiben.. mein Mana freuts.
So gings dann auch weiter, eine Mobgruppe, einmal 100k Mana verpufft an Heal. Ist net weiter wild, gehts halt gemütlicher voran...
Vor der letzten Mobgruppen erklär ich - nachdem ich gefragt hab, ob jemand ne Erklärung will - kurz den Bärenboss.. is ja net weiter wild.
Dann kam die letzte Mobgruppe vor dem Bärenboss ... ihr wisst schon, ein Heiler, ein Axtler und zwei Bärenreiter. Bis mein Mana leer war, war der Heiler immerhin fast tot! Wow.

Ich hab dann leider den Fehler gemacht und in mein Recount geschaut. Beim Trash mach ich das normalerweise net, weils egal ist. Aber das, was mir angezeigt wurde hat einen Würgereiz ausgelöst.
Tank und Magier kloppen sich mit 14k um Platz1 - Das ist ja ok, reicht um hier Zeug niederzuknüppeln, mein ich.
Jäger und Schattenpriester prügeln sich um Platz 3 mit je knapp unter 5k DPS - ARGLBARGL Spinnenbüärks!
Ich hab dann entgegen meiner Überzeugung, dass ich in Inis den Schaden anderer ignoriere, angefragt, ob die beiden das ernst meinen. Ja, war der falsche Ansatz.
Ich hab versucht, zu erklären, dass das für Zul'Aman zu wenig ist.. ohne direkt beleidigend zu werden. Vom Jäger kam ein "Ja hm", der Priester schwieg sich aus.
Dann fragt der Tank allen ernstes, ob alle ready sind, er will nochmal die Mobgruppe pullen.

Da hab ich mir die Freiheit genommen, zu lachen und zu sagen "Sorry, keinen nerv dazu." und bin gegangen.
Eine Anmeldung später stand ich wieder in der selben Gruppe, habe kurz gelacht und bin wieder gegangen, Deserteur hin oder her.

Das war bisher das extremste Negativbeispiel, das mir untergekommen ist. Ich hab danach erstmal 10 Minuten gelacht, weils so unfassbar war.

Dem entgegen stehen unzählige Inis, die teils langweilig, teils lustig, teils spannend waren.
Wie der Erfolgsrun in den Schwarzfelshöhlen. Hat großteils geklappt, war aber auch nicht so denkwürdig, außer dass alle in der Gruppe einfach nette Leute waren.


----------



## hexxhexx (28. Januar 2012)

Falanor schrieb:


> Kann das in normalen Fällen auch verstehen aber ich denke sie sollten ein System machen das vorhandenes Gear mit erbrachter Leistung vergleicht und dann entscheidet ob der Spieler auch Loot bekommt. Eine Andere Lösung wäre auch noch, dass man einen Rollbonus bekommt, der immer höher wird je öfter man schon auf das Teil gewürfelt hat.



Und noch umständlicher:
Passt die Farbtabelle der Waffe zu Deinem Equip oder ist es nicht angemessen, es dir zu geben, weil es optisch nicht passt?
Dann scannt Blizz auch noch die Hardware des PCs und setzt das AUCH noch in Relation zu Aggro/DPS/HPS unter Berücksichtigung der Internetstrecke des Netzwerkes zum Provider-Knotenpunkt

Also:
LFR ist toll für schnelle 250 Punkte, aber wer da rein geht, zum sich ernsthaft zu equippen, oder diesen Anspruch hat... fail


----------



## Satyra (29. Januar 2012)

Ich spiele derzeit einen kleinen Schamanen. Der ist mittlerweile Level 84. Eben dachte ich es wäre ne tolle Idee wegen der Quests und XP mal eine Runde Grim Batol anzumelden. Ich komme in eine Gruppe die aus einem Druiden, einem Jäger, einem Magier und einem Todesritter besteht. Druide ist der Tank und kommt aus der gleichen Gilde wie der Magier und der Todesritter. Alle drei stammen vom Realm Thrall. Der Jäger kommt von meinem persönlichem Lieblingshassrealm Blackrock...

Ich sage erstmal Hallo und bewege mich vor um die Quests anzunehmen, wärend mir keiner Antwortet! Stattdessen rennen alle los und pullen. Als ich in Heilreichweite komme ist der Todesritter fast tot. Ich fluche laut vor mir hin... Der Tank pullt ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste, der DK bekommt mehr Schaden als der Tank je fressen könnte und was die beiden nicht pullen schießt ihnen dann der Hunter zu. Der Mage zieht laufend Aggro dümmpelt permanent bei 20 Prozent Leben rum. Zum Hochheilen komme ich schon gar nicht mehr, weil der Magier ständig weiter rennt und sich vor blinzelt. Ich komme weder zum Looten noch zum Kürschnern! ( Mein Schamane ist Kürschner und Lederverarbeiter! ) Das macht aber nichts, da sowieso keiner außer mir lootet und es somit nicht viel zu kürschnern gibt! 

Zum Glück haben wir beim Rundflug sehr viel Trash erwischt, sonst hätte es mit Sicherheit einige wipes gegeben, da grundsätzlich nicht darauf geachtet wurde ob ich Mana habe oder in Heilreichtweite bin. Jede Form von Bosstaktik wurde übrigens ignoriert. Beim ersten Boss hauten mich fröhlich die Adds, der zweite Boss wurde gepullt als ich noch 20 Prozent Mana hatte ( und ich habe ohnehin nur knapp über 50k Mana... ) und dann bleiben Magier und Todesritter brav im Erdbeben stehen! Der dritte Boss wurde wieder gepullt ohne das ich in Reichweite zum Heilen war ( da gab es tätsächlich mal einen Mob den ich kürschnern durfte... ) keiner hielt es für nötig sich von den Feuerelementaren zu entfernen die der Boss ruft oder gar Schaden aus dem Weg zu gehen in dem man sich nicht genau dahin stellt wohin der Drache spuckt! 

Super war auch der Endboss. Eigentlich ist dort ja die Taktik das man den Boss haut bis er die zwei Adds ruft und dann die zwei Adds tötet bevor sie die Eier am Hallenrand öffnen. Das war meiner Supertruppe komplett neu. Die bleiben Stur auf dem Boss. Selbst als der massive AOE Schaden kam, hielt es der DK nicht für notwendig seinen Hintern zur Gruppe in den sicheren Bereich zu bewegen... 

Das beste kam aber dann am Ende. in der Instanz droppte kurz vor Ende ein Ring. Itemlevel 333 mit Int / Ausdauer / Krit und Tempo. Da ich noch einen grünen 272 Ring vom questen anhatte machte ich Bedarf darauf auch wenn kein Wille drauf war, aber einfach deutlich mehr Int und Tempo als auf dem alten. Der Magier machte ebenfalls Bedarf obwohl er schon 2 333 Ringe hatte... Ich gewann den Ring, keiner sagte was - also ging ich davon aus das sie einsehen das er für mich genauso gut ist wie für den Magier. Nun ja beim Endboss droppte dann das Heilertrinket. Ihr wisst schon diese Eierschale die zwar keinerlei Werte hat aber dein Ziel in ein Schutzschild hüllt und dir beim Benutzen Mana wieder gibt. Ein eigentlich klares Heileritem aber nun ja plötzlich machen nicht nur der Magier sondern auch der Tankdudu Bedarf darauf. Es gewann der Magier! Ich frage nach was das solle und bekamm dann als Antwort das der Magier bereit wäre gegen den DD Ring zu tauschen den ich mir unrechtmässig erwürfelt hätte! Mein Kopf traf die Tastatur kritisch! Plötzlich hatte die Gruppe ne Menge zu sagen, nachdem sie vorher nicht mal ein Hallo zu stande brachten! Ich habe dann dem Magier versucht zu erklären das der Ring deutlich besser als meiner ist und ich ihn auch ohne Willenskraft nutze aber das war alles sinnlos. Bei dem Kerl gab es nur zwei Arten von Meinungen: Seine und die falsche! Ich wünschte dann dem Magier viel Spaß mit dem Heilertrinket und erklärte das ich mich freue nie wieder mit ihnen in einer Instanz zu landen und verlies die Gruppe! In Dalaran angekommen habe ich zu aller erst die komplette Gruppe auf meine Ignoreliste gepackt damit ich die bloss nie wieder sehe!


----------



## aufgeraucht (29. Januar 2012)

Meine Ausbeute heute als Jungheiler (Level 15-19):


Ini: Mindestpullmenge 10-15 Mobs, aber der Tank hats ausgehalten. Zeit zum Looten war nicht.
Ini: Furor-Krieger als Tank. Machbar, jeder wusste sich zu helfen.
Ini: Vergelter-Pala als Tank. Mit Dauerheilen sämtlicher Gruppenmitglieder auch machbar.
Ini: Bär im kompletten accountgebundenen Stoffgear. Egal, hat eh der Mage getankt.

Mir wars relativ egal, da auch mit Acc-Sachen ausgestattet, Verzauberer und Juwe in der Twinkfamilie. Wer aber mit normalem Questkram da als Heiler reinmarschiert, dürfte früh den Geistheiler kennenlernen.

Bin grad wieder angemeldet, vielleicht gibts noch ein paar Edits^^

Update: (Level 19-25)
Ini: Schutzpala mit teils weißem Equip vom Händler. War ok, bin eh erst kurz vor Ende rein.
Ini: Mit Abstand die schlimmste! Vergelter-Tank: Zweihandwaffe, folglich kein Schild, grauer Umhang, weiß: Brust, Armschiene, Hände, Stiefel, Gürtel, grün: Schuhe und Ringe (einer Ausdauer, einer Wille). Der erste Heiler war schon geflüchtet. Wollte mich kicken lassen, aber stattdessen flog der Tank. Nachfolge-Tank war tadellos.
Ini: Palatank, der Typ, der im Godmode spielt. Hat zwar noch grau/weiße Teile am Leib, aber seine accountgebundenen Sachen machen ihn unsterblich. Drei Mobgruppen Minimum. "Out of Range" hält er für einen Kinofilm.
Ini: Wie Nr. 7, diesmal jedoch Vergelter mit Zweihandaxt.
Ini: Der sechste Pala an diesem Abend. Tankskillung, Schild, der Gruppe angemessene Geschwindigkeit. Quasi ein Ausrutscher in dieser Liste^^
Ini: Godmode-Bär, der mitsamt seinen beiden Gildenmates nach dem ersten Boss wortlos abhaute (wohl nur den Loot gewollt). Ersatzbär bestens.

So, das wars dann. Ich log jetzt auf meinen 23er Palatank um und treib die Heiler in den Wahnsinn


----------



## aufgeraucht (30. Januar 2012)

Vom Palatank gibts nicht allzu viel zu erzählen. Mal ein übereifriger DD, je nach Ausmaß und CDs hol ich mir den fremdgegangenen Mob zurück oder der DD behält ihn halt.
Aber grad gabs doch eine spaßige Situation.

Vorab: ich habe auf jedem Char Healbot laufen, egal, ob er heilen kann oder nicht. Zum einen nützlich zum Despellen, zum anderen seh ich, wer auf die Mütze bekommt und ausser Range ist.
Gnomeregan, wir nehmen den kurzen Weg, also springen irgendwo runter. Mobgruppe nach dem Sprung erledigt, Gruppe macht sich auf den Weg. Laut Healbot bekommt das Jägerpet ordentlich übergepelzt und ist ausser Reichweite. Ich schreib kurz: "mon, aufs pet warten, bringt sicher paar adds mit". Da kommen auch schon 20 Mobs angelaufen, zum Glück einiges an Non-Elite dabei. Wir ringen die mit Ach und Krach nieder, nur ein Toter (Heiler accountgebundenes Zeug an).
Kommentar aus der Gruppe: "n paar is gut ". Naja, war ein netter EP-Schub.

Leider ist der Hunter dann abgehauen. Ich habs nicht wegen seinem Dmg bedauert, sondern weil das einfach immer mal passieren kann. Und sicher hätten wir ihn irgendwo noch auflesen können (er war der Tote - hat sich wiederbelebt und ist auf dem Weg ein zweites Mal gestorben).

Ach da war noch was (neue Ini):
Heiler: "Pull viel!"
Nach der ersten und einzig gepullten Mobgruppe hab ich den Geistheiler besucht ... trotz Handauflegen. Den Deserteurdebuff kann mein kleiner Pala über Nacht aussitzen.
Wer´s Maul aufreisst, sollte sich die Zähne geputzt haben.


----------



## Doofkatze (1. Februar 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Ach da war noch was (neue Ini):
> Heiler: "Pull viel!"
> Nach der ersten und einzig gepullten Mobgruppe hab ich den Geistheiler besucht ... trotz Handauflegen. Den Deserteurdebuff kann mein kleiner Pala über Nacht aussitzen.
> Wer´s Maul aufreisst, sollte sich die Zähne geputzt haben.



Ich hab da ja meinen kleinen Kriegertank, mittlerweile schon 35 (vor einigen Monaten schrieb ich mal von ihm). Voll ausgestattet mit Erbstücken, immer wieder mit Käufen aus dem AH, also eigentlich was richtig feines. Nu hab ich ja auch ein wenig Tankerfahrung, zumindest glaube ich das, da ich ja auch seit über einem Jahr der Gildentank bin.

Nu war ich damals in Gnomeregan. Irgendwann beschwerte sich so ein kleiner Priester, das es öde ist, da ich ja nichtmal Schaden nehme, weil ich ja immer Gruppe für Gruppe abarbeiten würde. Ich sollte mal so 2-3 Gruppen mehr ziehen ...
Nachdem er dann etwas weiter nervte, nahm ich dann tatsächlich eine Gruppe mal mit zur nächsten. Promt gabs nen Wipe. Der Heiler hatte nen Disconnect ... -.-


---

Gestern war Agententag :-)

Wir kennen das ja alle. Bei Morchok stirbt bei der ersten Zwischenphase 1 Tank, weil er einfach stehen bleibt. In der dritten Zwischenphase bleiben dann gleich nochmal 3 DDs einfach stehen ... Plötzliche Amnesie, das ich darauf nicht komme 

Bei Jorsahj schließlich macht man nicht nur wenig (10k) Schaden, sondern 15 DDs überlassen offensichtlich auch den anderen 2 DDs sämtliche Verlassene. Jorsahj ist ja auch viel interessanter. Der ist sogar so interessant, das bei 30kk Rest-TP nur noch 10 Leute auf den Blub wechseln und man so wipen darf.

Das Highlight gestern war jedoch der Kriegertank, der bei Hagara durch (bzw. direkt vor) die Eiswalze per heldenhafter Sprung kommen wollte. Das war wirklich spaßig, zumal er dies auch recht amüsant kommentierte.

Teil 2: Kennt ihr das, wenn schon beim ersten Trash die gleichen 3 DDs immer wieder mit ihren HP runterfallen, weil sie in jedem Feuer stehen bleiben? Machen die das lange genug, sterben sie. So geschehen.

Ultraxion ... an die 8 Spieler, die den Knopf nicht kennen, kann man sich gewöhnen. Wenn jedoch zusätzlich der gleiche Tank sich immer wieder wegmeldet, da er den Boss nicht kennt bzw. die Faulheit, den Knopf zu bedienen ÜBER dem Überleben der Gruppe steht, dann macht so ein Bosskampf richtig Spaß, vor allem wenn dann im Kampf 5 weitere DDs immer mal wieder Aggro haben und ebenso sterben. Das lustige Resultat war selbstverständlich ein Wipe. Im zweiten Versuch mit wieder dauertotem Tank und nur 3 toten DDs haben wir uns dann irgendwie gerettet. Mit knappen 140k HPS. Mir persönlich fehlte da der Heilerflame ...

Auch beim 6. Boss kams zu Problemen. Der Übertank spottete zwar bei 1 Stack ab, jedoch nicht bei 5 Stacks ... 2 tote Tanks später kippte auch dann der Boss um.

Danach gab es ein wahrliches Chaterlebnis. Der Supertank war nämlich zum ersten Mal da. Er wurde schließlich sogar gekickt, da es ja wohl scheinbar nicht möglich für ihn war, mit uns zu kommunizieren.
"Lasst ihn doch einfach mal testen..." kam von der einen Ecke. "Testen? Auf Kosten von 24 weiteren Mitspielern?" von der anderen.
Schließlich verließ dann der große Moralprediger selbst den Schlachtzug, weil er mit sowas Asozialem nichts zu tun haben wollte ...
Ich mein, jeder von euch kann sich selbst ne Meinung darüber bilden. Wenn ich wo neu bin, frage ich nach. Aber ich "teste" dann nicht einfach mal den LFR aus ohne etwas zu sagen.
Diese Erfolge, für 1 Wipe und fast 2 weitere Wipes zu sorgen ... da darf man schon etwas zittern, wie es wohl auf dem Rückgrat sein wird, wenn man das Ding einfach mal gar nicht kennt.

Ich war mit 3 Gildenmitgliedern drin. Nach diesen ganzen Schauergeschichten am Abend schauten sich mal meine Leute alle Mitspieler genauer an, da es vor allem dps-technisch auch nicht wirklich der Knaller war. Der Schnitt lag bei rund 15k DPS, also nicht wirklich die Welt. Nein, ich war mal nicht dabei, ich hab mich da mal rausgehalten.
Ein neu dazugekommener Schamane hatte noch keinen 372er Schnitt angelegt, aber immerhin "ungünstige" Trinckets, nen 289er Helm und ne 306er Waffe. Über fehlende Steine und Verzauberungen möchte ich da nichtmal sprechen.
Dieser mischte auch direkt mit. "und trotzdem mache ich mehr Schaden als ihr alle" ...

Jup, das machte er. Auf Tentakel ...

Nach 11 (ELF) Minuten Bosskampf kippten wir um. Zu jener Zeit hatten wir noch 2 Gemische rumlaufen bei einen Tank und der Schamane tötete einen Tentakel, dessen Stack bei Full HP auf 9 Stacks hochschoß.
Richtig klasse daran fand ich das aller erste Gemisch, was ja immer etwas "knapper" ist. Ein Todesritter DD hörte bei ner knappen Million Resttrefferpunnkte auf und wartete brav ... Beim 7. Stack jedoch lief er wieder ran und tötete das Gemisch im Alleingang bei mittlerweile 300k TP Rest. Is auch mal ne neue Variante ...

Danach sind wir aus der Gruppe raus ...


----------



## Fremder123 (1. Februar 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Ich mein, jeder von euch kann sich selbst ne Meinung darüber bilden. Wenn ich wo neu bin, frage ich nach.


Naja, was aber meinst Du darf er sich anhören, wenn er direkt sagt dass er neu ist? Grad die Tanks sind im LfR ja Flameopfer Nr. 1.

Aber genau wegen solchen Erlebnissen wie Deinem geschilderten meide ich den LfR mittlerweile soweit möglich. Meine beiden Raidchars sind gut ausgerüstet und brauchen nix daraus und meine Farm-/ PvP-Twinks bleiben jetzt auch draußen. Anfangs hat der LfR wirklich Spaß gemacht, aber mittlerweile schreckt er nur noch ab. Und außerdem... mit 2 aktiven 10ern kann ich die Raidinstanz ohnehin nicht mehr sehen.^^


----------



## Nisbo (1. Februar 2012)

Da ich momentan den LFR und die Inis nicht mehr sehen möchte (naja bis heute da ID-Reset ^^) habe ich mich entschlossen meinen 60er Bank-Char-Warri weiter zu leveln und das ganze wie üblich als Tank (wenn eine Klasse tanken kann) 

Der Warri ist mein 5. Tank (habe 2 Bären neben Pala, DK) und somit kenne ich die Inis auch relativ gut.
Also erst einmal alles in Platte besorgt denn von ca lvl 20 bis 60 habe ich den Char mit werbt einen Freund gebracht, also auch erst einmal selber durchs Bollwerk und Blutkessel gezogen so das ich nicht mit absoluten Gammelgear meine ersten Tankversuchen starten muß.

Also angemeldet und erste Ini war dann natürlich Bollwerk.
Habe die Gruppe drauf hingewiesen das es meine erste Ini als WarriTank ist.

Heiler meinte nur Pull mehr ^^
Naja das haben mir dann die Ranges abgenommen 

Warri Tank spielt sich ganz lustig mit seinen 2 Anstürmen, nur der Wutaufbau am Anfang ist eine Qual.

Bin inzwischen ja bei WotLK angekommen und Vio Festung ist ein graus, wenn man da nicht bei der letzten Gruppe rechtzeitig mit dem Schaden aufhört dann steht man bei der nächsten ohne Wut und der Ruf ist dann garantiert noch auf CD. (Bär ist da besser, einmal Katze und zurück und man hat Wut) 

Der Mage ist meistens vorher am nächsten Portal und wenn man zur Selben Zeit mittels einschreiten da sein will ist auch die letzte Wut da.
Wenn man Glück hat werden dann die Mobs mal weggestoßen und nen Frostmage friert die dann verteilt ein.

Ach wie ich das liebe in den Low Inis *g*
GoGo Geschreie wo der Heal sagt mom umspeccen und dann gleich schon mal pullen, geht ja nicht schnell genug.

Also liebe OgOg DDs, es gibt viele Tanks die durchaus auch schön viel pullen würden wenn man dann auch die Chance hat die Mobs wenigstens einen einzigen Donnerknall zu verpassen, von der Schockwelle nach dem Ausrichten wollen wir ja noch gar nicht reden. Man könnte dann so schön viel AOE Schaden machen und sich ganz doll freuen 

OK etwas ironisch aber es kennt vermutlich jeder Tank.
Dank Level Gear ist aber alles irgendwie verkraftbar.

Nur wie beim Bären gilt halt auch beim Krieger
"Ist der Wut-Balken NICHT rot, ist der DD halt einfach tot" ^^

Ansonsten gibts aber auch beim Leveln gute Gruppen und Leute die einen Tipps geben 
nur ist da die Quote aus Tanksicht im Moment bei ca 20-30%

Die Standardsachen sind ja auch weiterhin wie eh und je
- habe ich Aggro von nem Mob, renne ich vom Tank weg und baller weiter drauf
- man ballert immer auf den Caster-Mob der nicht am Tank steht, statt den entfernt stehenden Caster mal zu unterbrechen

Ist irgendwie schon lustig das ganze


----------



## Fremder123 (1. Februar 2012)

Nisbo schrieb:


> Die Standardsachen sind ja auch weiterhin wie eh und je
> - habe ich Aggro von nem Mob, renne ich vom Tank weg und baller weiter drauf
> - man ballert immer auf den Caster-Mob der nicht am Tank steht, statt den entfernt stehenden Caster mal zu unterbrechen


Mir fällts momentan aber eher andersherum auf. Gestern wieder: Mit 74er Schurke Ahn'Kahet. Vorm ersten Boss sind ja die Gruppen mit den Zauberwerfern (die mit dem extrem heftigen Cast). Einer davon steht etwas abseits und zaubert vor sich hin. Ich blende ihn, so dass er problemlos eine Minute außer Gefecht ist bzw. wäre. Was macht der Tank (Warri ;P)? Richtig, er stürmt das Vieh an. Blenden hat 2 Minuten CD und ist damit für die Katz. So passiert das immer wieder und darum frag ich mich halt, warum ich ccn soll (ich mach das eigentlich wirklich gern) wenn dieser doch sofort wieder gebrochen wird... und das zumeist durch den Tank selbst. Nicht dass es irgendwo wirklich notwendig wäre, aber wenn man es schon mal tut wird es nicht honoriert, sondern dort extra noch draufgehauen.


----------



## Nisbo (1. Februar 2012)

Das Problem ist dabei das AOE Tanken, in Deinem Fall wurde es extra rausgeholt, evtl hat der Tank das nicht mitbekommen oder durch nen dummen Zufall im selben Moment den Charge gesetzt wie Du das Blenden. Ein Tritt auf den Zauberwerfer und schon kommt er zum Tank gelaufen wo Du den dann weiter kicken darfst. Mir gehts als Tank leider auch öfters so das ich ein CC wieder raus hole was zu dich dran steht ganz einfach um schnell die Aggro von allen zu bekommen da eh jeder auf alles raufballert egal ob gemarkt oder nicht.

Aber einen der Kickt oder mal CC nutzt sieht man leider auch selten zumal es in den Levelinis auch meistens nicht nötig ist. Die von Dir angesprochenen Mobs sind da durchaus ne Ausnahme, entweder CC oder Kick halt denn 2 von den Zaubern zur selben Zeit zerreißt den Tank.


----------



## Cassiopheia (1. Februar 2012)

Das seh ich momentan aber auch extrem oft, man cc't ein abseits stehendes Ziel für dass sich die ganze Zeit keiner interessiert hat. Kaum sitzt der CC chargt der Tank ran und haut es raus. Vielleicht fühlen sie sich mit CC aktiv in der Ehre verletzt 

edit: es geht nicht um CC welches zu dicht dran steht und durch normales AE tanken befreit wird, sondern welches ganz gezielt rausgeholt wird.


----------



## Erynberia (1. Februar 2012)

Ich kenn das auch. Hab mittlerweile auch nicht mehr die Lust, von mir aus einen Mob außer Gefecht zu setzen, weder mit meiner Mage noch mit meiner Schami noch mit meiner Jägerin. Aber auf der anderen Seite, wenn ich als DD merke, dass der Heal Probleme bekommt, sei es durch Aggro von dem Mob oder weil zuviel Schaden reinkommt, dann setze ich schon den CC. Wird zwar oftmals trotzdem von irgendwem (sei es Tank oder anderer DD) gebrochen, aber egal. 


Was ich aber in letzter Zeit wieder öfters beobachte, ist, dass manche Tanks vorstürmen, ohne - meiner Meinung nach - auf das Mana des Heilers zu achten. Und wenn sie dann sterben, wird meistens der Heiler beleidigt und als unfähig dargestellt. Sicher, es regt einen in dem Moment auf. Aber der Heiler kann nichts dafür, wenn er noch nicht genügend Mana hat (weil zum Beispiel vorher zu großer Schaden auf die Gruppe kam oder weil die Rüstung des Heilers noch nicht so gut ist) und der Tank dann vorstürmt. 50 % Mana reichen nicht immer aus, um die Gruppe und vor allem den Tank am Leben zu erhalten. Ich beginne zum Beispiel einen Bosskampf lieber mit 100 % Mana als mit nur 50 %. 


Ansonsten versuche ich gerade meine vierte Heilerin durch Instanzen auszurüsten, traue mich aber trotz dafür benötigtem Itemlevel nicht in die neuen Instanzen, weil ich glaube, dass sie dafür einfach noch zu wenig Schaden macht. Als Heilerin, die noch neu auf dem Gebiet der Disziplin-Priesterin ist (habe sonst nur Holy gespielt mit einer anderen Priesterin), werde ich das bestimmt erstmal nicht versuchen.^^


----------



## Loony555 (1. Februar 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Ich hab da ja meinen kleinen Kriegertank, mittlerweile schon 35 (vor einigen Monaten schrieb ich mal von ihm). Voll ausgestattet mit Erbstücken, immer wieder mit Käufen aus dem AH, also eigentlich was richtig feines.
> 
> Nu war ich damals in Gnomeregan. Irgendwann beschwerte sich so ein kleiner Priester, das es öde ist, da ich ja nichtmal Schaden nehme, weil ich ja immer Gruppe für Gruppe abarbeiten würde. Ich sollte mal so 2-3 Gruppen mehr ziehen ...
> Nachdem er dann etwas weiter nervte, nahm ich dann tatsächlich eine Gruppe mal mit zur nächsten.



Dieselbe Situation erlebe ich momentan auch häufiger. Mein Krieger-Tank Edeltwink ist momentan Level 45, und ist auch so ein Fall. Er ist mit sämtlichen erhältlichen Erbstücken bis an die Zähne bewaffnet und ausgerüstet, dazu immer sauber mit passenden Juwe-Ringen aus dem AH ausgerüstet, und hat sogar ein paar Verzauberungen auf den Teilen. 
Kurz, mein "kleiner" Krieger ist echtes Tankmonster, bei dem jeder Mob normalerweise freiwillig davonrennen würde, wenn er könnte... Aber meine Aggrogeneration lässt das eben nicht zu... ;D

Jedenfalls wirds den Heilern (besonders denen, die ähnlich gut ausgerüstet sind) auch häufig langweilig. 
Ich gehe eben trotz der dicken Ausrüstung (schon von meiner Person her) recht gediegen und entspannt an die Sachen ran. Ich renne also erstmal nicht in einem Höllentempo stets 3 Gruppen gleichzeitig pullend durch die Instanzen, obwohls mit der Ausrüstung möglich wäre. Ich hatte auch schon DDs, die gleich nach Instanzbeginn abgehauen sind, weils ihnen zu langsam ging. (obwohl man die ersten paar Mobgruppen wirklich erstmal schauen muss, was die Gruppe und der Heiler so abkönnen.)

Aber sonst habe ich wirklich nur gute Erfahrungen. 
Wenn man einen kompetent spielenden und ausgerüsteten Heiler im Rücken hat, dem laut eigener Aussage langweilig ist, ist es schon echt geil, wie ein unaufhaltsamer Berserker durch mehrere Mobgruppen hinterander zu pflügen.

Danke an euch Heiler!  Es hat mich jedenfalls noch keiner abnippeln lassen, der forderte, dass ich mehr pullen soll.


----------



## Fremder123 (1. Februar 2012)

smilingangel79 schrieb:


> Ansonsten versuche ich gerade meine vierte *Heilerin* durch Instanzen auszurüsten, traue mich aber trotz dafür benötigtem Itemlevel nicht in die neuen Instanzen, weil ich glaube, dass sie dafür einfach *noch zu wenig Schaden macht*.


Ich hab mir das jetzt mehrfach durchgelesen, aber ein Zusammenhang erschließt sich mir nach wie vor nicht. <.<


----------



## Doofkatze (1. Februar 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir das jetzt mehrfach durchgelesen, aber ein Zusammenhang erschließt sich mir nach wie vor nicht. <.<




Disziplinpriester? *tipp*


----------



## Fremder123 (1. Februar 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Disziplinpriester? *tipp*


Hab ich ja eigentlich auch vermutet, aber warum dann nich einfach Prediger/ Erzengel außen vor lassen und einfach nur heilen?


----------



## Wybjorn (1. Februar 2012)

smilingangel79 schrieb:


> Ansonsten versuche ich gerade meine vierte Heilerin durch Instanzen auszurüsten, traue mich aber trotz dafür benötigtem Itemlevel nicht in die neuen Instanzen, weil ich glaube, dass sie dafür einfach noch zu wenig Schaden macht. Als Heilerin, die noch neu auf dem Gebiet der Disziplin-Priesterin ist (habe sonst nur Holy gespielt mit einer anderen Priesterin), werde ich das bestimmt erstmal nicht versuchen.^^




Einfach probieren und anfangs sagen, dass dein Equip noch nicht so gut ist. Wenn jeder etwas aufpasst, kommt man ganz locker durch die neuen Inis.

Hatte vor ein paar Tagen auch so eine ähnliche Heilerin dabei, als ich mit meinem Tank drin war. Sie meinte, dass Ihr Equip noch nicht reicht und wollte die Gruppe schon verlassen. Wir haben Sie aber doch dazu überreden können zu bleiben und es einfach mal zu versuchen. Es hat dann alles wunderbar geklappt, keiner ist gestorben und Sie war um zwei neue Items reicher.


----------



## aufgeraucht (1. Februar 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Irgendwann beschwerte sich so ein kleiner Priester... Ich sollte mal so 2-3 Gruppen mehr ziehen ...



Ich habe mittlerweile jede Art von Heiler gespielt und bis auf Pala (PVP) über Dungeons gelevelt. Ich habe noch nie, wirklich noch nie zu jemanden gesagt "pull mehr".

Vielleicht hat der Tank mit den gepullten Mobs genug zu tun, da sich jeder DD ein anderes Target sucht. Möglicherweise er hat den Tankspec lange nicht/nie vorher gespielt. Und wenn der Tank meint, bei einer Dreier-Gruppe Lowmobs zwei davon für CC markieren zu wollen, dann soll er es tun. Solange das ganze im Fluss ist, stört es mich nicht. Oft, naja manchmal meldet sich ein Tank von allein und fragt, ob es mit dem Heilen geht und er mehr pullen kann.
(nebenbei bemerkt, gibts ja zwei Arten von "mehr pullen".1) Fix alles sammeln, was an Gruppen in der Nähe ist und 2) gefühlte fünf Minuten durch die Ini stürmen ohne einmal stehenzubleiben. Letzteres ist ein No-Go und absolut nervig für alle, die in Nahkampfreichweite kommen oder zum Casten stehen bleiben müssen)

Ich hab schon so manch einen Tank zurückgepfiffen und gesagt, dass es zwar gut aussieht in seinem 60/70er PVP-Zeug, aber ihn jeder zweite Schlag bis ins Mark trifft. Aber nie "ogogog" und dergleichen von mir gegeben.
Und mal ehrlich, die Tanks, die so RICHTIG lahm sind, die einen wirklich verzweifeln lassen, findet man höchstens in einer von zwanzig Inis.


----------



## aufgeraucht (2. Februar 2012)

Heute musste ich kurz meine Vorurteile gegenüber einem bestimmten Server überdenken. Eigentlich gestern schon. Da war ein Jäger in der Gruppe (vom verhassten Server), der nach einem bestimmten Boss fragte. Ich sagte: "willst die Waffe, was?". Er sagte sinngemäß: "jo, genau  dropprate 30%". Er kam irgenwie sypathisch rüber und ich versprach ihm, das Teil zu farmen. Als Tank kann man ja "das Maul aufreissen". Kurzum, nach zwei Runden hatte er sie.

Heute wieder ein Jäger von eben diesem verhassten Server. Hat gelegentlich gepullt, aber immer immer mit einem gewissen Feingefühl.. eben so, dass die Mobs mir in die Arme liefen (ablenkender Schuss gibts auf dem Level noch lange net).
Dann gabs da in einer anderen Gruppe aber auch einen Hexer, der wieder all meine Vorurteile bestätigt hat. Dann "drohte" er, zu gehen. Ich sagte ihm, Reisende solle man nicht aufhalten.


Habt ihr auch Server in eurem Realmpool, bei dem sich die Zehnägel beim bloßen Anblick hochrollen?

Btw: Im Anschluss an ein GM-Gespräch mit der obligatorischen Frage, ob mir sonst irgendwie geholfen werden könne, sagte ich. "Ja, pack ganz [Server A] auf meine Ignoliste".Er antwortete: "[Server B] find ich viel schlimmer^^"


----------



## vortigaunt (2. Februar 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Habt ihr auch Server in eurem Realmpool, bei dem sich die Zehnägel beim bloßen Anblick hochrollen?



*Aegwynn*
*
*
zu 90% nur Vollpfosten -.-


----------



## Cassiopheia (2. Februar 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Habt ihr auch Server in eurem Realmpool, bei dem sich die Zehnägel beim bloßen Anblick hochrollen?



Die Aldor (aber nur Horde, mit meinem Ally überwiegend positive Erfahrungen), auch wenn meine letzte Begegnung mit einem Die Aldor Spieler positiv war (sehr geduldiger Tank der wusste was er machte und sich auch nicht von den dauernd sterbenden - Baine Echo - und schlecht spielenden DDs beeindrucken lassen hat).

edit: Und mein eigener Server (H-Lordaeron) zu nem Großteil


----------



## Erynberia (2. Februar 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir das jetzt mehrfach durchgelesen, aber ein Zusammenhang erschließt sich mir nach wie vor nicht. <.<






Doofkatze schrieb:


> Disziplinpriester? *tipp*






Fremder123 schrieb:


> Hab ich ja eigentlich auch vermutet, aber warum dann nich einfach Prediger/ Erzengel außen vor lassen und einfach nur heilen?






Bei meiner Diszi-Skillung hab ich Prediger/Erzengel außen vor gelassen. Aber das Problem ist, dass sowohl ihr Manavorrat noch ziemlich mau ist und auch ihre Manaregeneration. Deswegen wollte ich als Shadow in die neuen Inis gehen (deswegen Schaden machen). Aber als Shadow kommt meine Worgin grad mal so auf 10k bis 12k dps, wenn es denn gut läuft. Und das mit dem Manavorrat ist auch im Shadowskill bei ihr noch das Problem. Kann auch sein, dass ich einfach so von meiner relativ gut ausgerüsteten Hauptpriesterin (Holy/Shadow) verwöhnt bin, dass ich mir das mit der Worgen Priesterin (Diszi/Shadow) nicht zutraue.

Aber wenn ihr meint, ich soll es einfach versuchen, sei es nun als Heal oder als Shadow, dann werde ich es doch einfach mal tun.


----------



## GBZ4Life (2. Februar 2012)

Hallo liebe Buffies,

ich verfolge diesen Thread nun schon seit einiger Zeit mit großer Begeisterung und stoße immer wieder auf äußerst unterhaltsame Geschichten. Bisher hatte ich nichts beizutragen, da meine Zufallsgruppen irgendwie so gut wie immer aus guten Leuten bestehen und ich somit eigentlich nie etwas Aussergewöhnliches zu berichten habe. Das war aber anscheinend wohl einfach nur Glück.
Was ich nämlich in der vergangenen Nacht erleben musste hat mich dazu bewegt nun auch einmal einen Beitrag zu leisten.

Gemeinsam mit zwei Freunden habe ich mich heut Nacht in das Abenteuer "LFR" gestürzt, nicht zuletzt wegen dieses Threads hier habe ich natürlich mit dem Schlimmsten gerechnet. Und leider sollte es dann auch sehr schlimm kommen.
Zunächst meldeten wir uns für die ersten vier Bosse an. Zu meinem Erstaunen haben sie alle im ersten Versuch gelegen, alles lief reibungslos. Nach dem vierten Boss dachte ich mir, dass es ja dann doch alles nicht so schlimm ist wie hier oft beschrieben. Aber da wusste ich auch nicht, was in dieser Nacht noch auf mich zukommen sollte.

Da es im ersten Teil der Instanz so gut lief, meldeten wir uns auch direkt für die letzten Bosse an. Und was dann abging war nicht mehr feierlich, im echten Leben könnte ich den halben Raid wegen Beleidigungen anzeigen. Ich bin immer noch geschockt und kann es nicht fassen was dort abging.
Ich werde versuchen diese Geschichte möglichst knapp zu erzählen, so dass es keine Textwand wird (Onkel Edit sagt: Hat wohl nicht so ganz geklappt...-.-).
Unser Todesritter ist ein Tank, der sein Handwerk unter normalen Umständen wirklich versteht und sich nicht nur durch Können sondern auch dadurch auszeichnet, dass er ein sehr sozialer, freundlicher Mensch ist. In seiner freien Zeit hilft er immer mal wieder kleineren Gilden in Raids oder Inis aus und sorgt dabei für Spaß und gute Laune. Heute Nacht ist ihm allerdings ein ziemlich übler Fehler passiert und es war auch durchaus verständlich, dass er gekickt wurde. Aber die Art und Weise, wie das gelaufen ist, geht einfach unter keine Kuhhaut mehr, da fragt man sich ob die Eltern dieser Menschen versäumt haben, ihnen Respekt vor den Mitmenschen beizubringen, zumal das alles nachts passierte und somit wohl die meisten Mitstreiter volljährig waren.

Also der bzw. die Fehler unseres Todesritters sahen so aus:

Der gute, von mir menschlich sehr geschätzte Herr DK hatte schon ein paar Bierchen intus (Student...^^) und meinte nach den ersten vier Bossen, dass er gerne noch zu den letzten vier mitkommt, allerdings nur als DD. Er hatte bemerkt, dass er doch ziemlich angetrunken und deshalb anfällig für Fehler war. Okay dachten wir uns, ist ja kein Thema. Dann kommt er halt als DD mit. Und dann nahm das Chaos seinen Lauf...
Bei den ersten paar Anmeldungen (welche alle abgelehnt wurden weil schon zu viele Bosse tot waren) hatte er sich immer brav als DD angemeldet, umgespecct hatte er auch schon. Dann passierte sein erster Fehler. Bei der Anmeldung, welche dann letztendlich angenommen wurde, meldete er sich versehentlich als Tank an, ohne dass es einer von uns bemerkt hatte. Wir kriegen die Einladung, nehmen an und stehen vor Ultraxion. Dann passierte auch schon sein zweiter Fehler. Er fing an seinen gewohnten Job zu machen, sein Instinkt verleitete ihn dazu Tank zu spielen (was ja dann eigentlich sogar richtig war), allerdings als Frost-Todesritter in der Frostpräsenz. Die Konsequenz war dann (wen wundert's) ein Wipe.
Und ja, es war seine Schuld, der Kickvote gegen ihn war gerechtfertigt und dessen war er sich auch bewusst als er seinen Fehler bemerkte (ich hatte ihn noch während des Kampfes wie wild zugeflüstert, aber es war ja da eh schon zu spät). 

Die Art und Weise, wie er dann behandelt wurde, geht allerdings gar nicht. Da fragt man sich echt, ob manche "Menschen" nicht mehr alle Latten am Zaun haben. Ich bin ein sehr friedlicher und ruhiger Mensch, aber da platzt mir einfach der Kragen. Die übelsten Beleidigungen musste er sich anhören, teilweise geflüstert und so mies, dass er selbst 2 Stunden später noch traurig war und sich immer wieder bei uns entschuldigt hat. Wo wir auch schon beim nächsten mir wichtigen Punkt wären. Da er ein höflicher Mensch ist und sich seiner Fehler dann auch bewusst war, wollte er sich bei den Menschen im Raid dafür entschuldigen und erklären wie sowas passieren konnte. Aber die Chance dazu hat er gar nicht erst bekommen. Noch bevor er zu Ende geschrieben hatte wurde er auch schon aus der Gruppe entfernt, welche wir anderen Zwei dann natürlich aus Solidarität verlassen haben (ich wurde auch noch geflamed als ich ihn verteidigen wollte, mein Schaden war total eingebrochen als ich ihn während des Kampfes wild zugeflüstert hatte).

Wie bereits erwähnt war der Rauswurf natürlich in Ordnung und verständlich. Aber die Beleidigungen waren es einfach nicht, das war einfach nur hochgradig asozial, persönlich verletzend, menschlich ganz schwach und der reinste Kindergarten. Da es durchaus möglich ist, dass dies hier jemand liest der dabei war, möchte ich einfach nur klarstellen, dass der Mann normalerweise ein guter Spieler ist und es ihm unendlich Leid tat, dass er diesen Wipe verursacht hat. Anscheinend rechtfertigt ein solcher Fehler die übelsten Beleidigungen und Anfeindungen und er hat es nicht einmal verdient sich zu erklären. 

Mit solch respektlosen Untermenschen wurde ich selten konfrontiert in meinem bisherigen Leben (und ich stand schon sehr oft neben Herrn und Frau Schwakowiak in der Nordkurve auf Schalke....). Der Rauswurf war durchaus okay, die Art und Weise war es einfach nicht (an der Stelle wiederhole ich mich gerne) und einige Menschen sollten sich mal überlegen, was sie so vom Stapel lassen und ob das wirklich nötig ist. Man hätte ihn auch ganz normal drauf ansprechen und ihm vor allem die Chance geben können sich zu erklären. Er wäre dann ohnehin freiwillig gegangen, weil er seinen Fehler ja eingesehen und ein schlechtes Gewissen hatte. 
Es macht mich wirklich traurig was heute passiert ist. Anscheinend haben sich viele Spieler bereits ein so großes, künstliches Ego angeeignet, dass sie den Bezug zur Realität vollkommen verloren haben. Dieses Ego in Verbindung mit der anonymen Sicherheit des Internets scheint ihnen den Glauben zu vermitteln, sie dürften ihre Mitmenschen/Mitspieler persönlich beleidigen und komplett respektlos mit ihnen umgehen. 

Ich wollte das, was einige hier bisher so geschrieben haben, einfach nicht glauben. Ich konnte/wollte mir nicht vorstellen, dass es im LFR-Tool wirklich so derbe zugeht. Aber ich wurde eines Besseren belehrt. Wenn es so läuft wie bei den ersten vier Bossen (der einzige Flame-Versuch wurde zunächst geschickt gekontert und dann ignoriert), dann ist dieses Tool eine ganz tolle Sache. Es hat zwar mit "normalem" Raiden nichts zu tun, aber es hat durchaus seinen Reiz und macht Spaß.
Wenn es allerdings so abläuft wie bei den letzten vier Bossen, dann muss ich wohl leider doch befürchten, dass dieses Tool wirklich dazu führt, dass es in meiner geliebten World of Warcraft leider immer asozialer wird und die Menschen jeglichen Respekt voreinander ablegen. Bitte bitte liebe Mitspieler, bewahrt den Respekt voreinander. Was da heute passiert ist stimmt mich sehr nachdenklich und vor allem bringt es niemandem etwas. Es tat unserem armen Kollegen ja Leid und er wusste, dass er Schuld war. Dann noch so auf ihn los zu gehen war einfach nicht in Ordnung. Man tritt und schlägt keine Menschen, die bereits am Boden liegen, sowas machen nur Feiglinge.

So nun ist es leider doch eine Textwand geworden, aber das musste ich jetzt einfach mal loswerden. Ich wollte unseren nun sehr gefrusteten Todesritter einfach verteidigen, weil er ein Guter ist und so einen Umgang einfach nicht verdient hat. Eventuelle Flames nehme ich gerne in Kauf wenn es darum geht einen Freund zu verteidigen.




In diesem Sinne verabschiede ich mich, wünsche euch einen angenehmen Tag und freue mich auf viele weitere, unterhaltsame Beiträge eurerseits ( Hi @ "Doofkatze", Deine Geschichten finde ich immer besonders amüsant erzählt :-) )



PS: Ich werde das LFR-Tool trotzdem noch einige Male benutzen und hoffe ganz stark, dass dieses Erlebnis heute Nacht eine extreme Ausnahme war. Wie man auch hier im Forum immer sehr gut sehen kann, gibt es ja zum Glück auch noch Menschen in der World of Warcraft, die respektvoll miteinander umgehen und diskutieren können.


Peace, GBZ4Life


----------



## Fremder123 (2. Februar 2012)

Der Kick war mehr als übertrieben, aber so ist das gern mal im LfR. Aufgrund der Tatsache, dass speziell zu Anfang einer ID die Leute - auch Tanks und Heiler - im Sekundentakt nachgeladen werden, macht einen Kickvote dann sehr verlockend. Es entstehen ja für die kickenden Spieler keine Nachteile, da sofort wieder aufgefüllt wird. Anders als in einer 5er, wo es durchaus mal länger dauern kann bis Ersatz kommt. Also nehmt euch das nicht so zu Herzen. Runterschlucken und weiter gehts. Jetzt wisst ihr wie es im LfR zugehen KANN (nicht muss) und seid das nächste Mal entsprechend vorbereitet. Zumal es im 2. Teil erfahrungsgemäß immer rauher zugeht, da die Fehlertoleranzschwelle bei einigen Bossmechaniken deutlich niedriger ist als im 1. Teil.


----------



## GBZ4Life (2. Februar 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Der Kick war mehr als übertrieben, aber so ist das gern mal im LfR. Aufgrund der Tatsache, dass speziell zu Anfang einer ID die Leute - auch Tanks und Heiler - im Sekundentakt nachgeladen werden, macht einen Kickvote dann sehr verlockend. Es entstehen ja für die kickenden Spieler keine Nachteile, da sofort wieder aufgefüllt wird. Anders als in einer 5er, wo es durchaus mal länger dauern kann bis Ersatz kommt. Also nehmt euch das nicht so zu Herzen. Runterschlucken und weiter gehts. Jetzt wisst ihr wie es im LfR zugehen KANN (nicht muss) und seid das nächste Mal entsprechend vorbereitet. Zumal es im 2. Teil erfahrungsgemäß immer rauher zugeht, da die Fehlertoleranzschwelle bei einigen Bossmechaniken deutlich niedriger ist als im 1. Teil.





Wahre Worte.
Ich habe dann auch noch auf ihn eingeredet und ihm genau das gesagt, was auch Du sagst. Nämlich, dass er sich das bloß nicht zu Herzen nehmen soll, was ihm in diesem Moment alles andere als leicht fiel. Beim nächsten Besuch im LFR-Tool wird er definitiv genau drauf achten, für welche Rolle er sich anmeldet und in welchem Specc er diese Rolle dann ausführen wird. Der gute Herr fühlt sich nämlich ganz schön in seiner Tank-Ehre gekränkt. ^^

So die Arbeit ruft, einen schönen, sibirisch-kalten Tag wünsche ich allen.


----------



## Cavulon (2. Februar 2012)

Du musst dir das so vorstellen: Es sitzen ja 3 Arten im Raid. Tanks, die viele Knöpfe drücken und aufpassen um Aggro zu halten und am Leben zu bleiben. Heiler, die viele Knöpfe drücken um die Gruppe am Leben zu halten. Der DD der nur seine paar Knöpfe drückt und nur auf Recount schaut..wenn dann plötzlich ein Wipe auftritt schwappt bei dem gemeinem DD die Hirnmasse über, sodass sofort ein Flamewar beginnt, gegen alles, dass hinter Platz 15 im Recount ist und natürlich Tanks.

Was ich sagen will: Ignoriert das. Die Leute seht ihr im Normalfall nie wieder, also auf ein neues und dann aufpassen 




Ich hatte beim leveln meines Pala Tanks neulich wieder ein tolles Erlebnis:

Burg Utgarde, ich schon lvl 74, Accountitems etc, also kein Problem. Der Heiler auch auf zack und los gings. Noch während ich die Gruppen pullte schrie der Jäger im Chat nur: OGOGOGO. Und das bei nahezu jeder Grp. Als wir ihn darauf hinwiesen, dass das nervt kam nur: Maan, ich hab keine Zeit, pull schneller. Als sein Generve nicht aufhörte pullte ich mehr...aber bei mehr als 10 Mobs kann ich natürlich nicht bei jedem auf die Aggro achten..und der Heiler hatte natürlich alle Hände zu tun mich am Leben zu heilen..sodass der kleine Jäger Aggro zog und verstarb, woraufhin er umgehend die Grp verlies. 

Desweiteren kann ich auch mal einen positiven Bericht aus dem LFR liefern: Belagerung: Jeder Boss mit neuem Speedkill (DBM zeigt einem das ja an), 1 Toter, nur 2 Wechsel im gesamten Verlauf. Keine Beleidigung, keine Flames, nette Gespräche. Und noch besser: Die Lootverteilung lief super fair ab. Wenn das nur jedes mal so wäre... 

PS: Vor Ultraxion stehen und FUS RO DAH schreien finden nicht alle Raidteilnehmer witzig...


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. Februar 2012)

Ich meide mittlerweile auch den LFR. Schade, am Anfang hat es Spaß gemacht und eigentlich hab ich einen gut ausgestattenen Kriegertank. Das Problem ist, dass ich aus der DD-Sicht die Bosse nicht richtig kennenlerne. Guides helfen mir beim Tanken auch nicht wirklich. Aber wehe ich wage es, mal nachzufragen. Dann wird wieder auf die Tränentrüsen gedrückt. Interessant, dass jeder alles zu leicht findet, aber mal einen "Anfänger" zu unterstützen, dazu ist es zu schwer. Ich kann ja tanken, für LK Hero hat es damals jedenfalls gereicht. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es im LFR schwieriger ist. Man müsste mir nur mal grob sagen, was ich zu tun habe...


----------



## norfair (2. Februar 2012)

LfR ist halt sone Sache. Manchmal hast du echte Experten dabei, die wissen, was sie tun und dabei noch freundlich sind. Und manchmal... Tja Arschkarte und einfach nur unfreundlich usw. Ich bin es nun von anderen Spielen gewohnt, beschimpft zu werden (LoL, CS) und deswegen schon weitgehend abgehärtet. Ich kann das getrost ignorieren. Wenn aber meine Freundin LfR oder Ini geht und dort irgendwie angeflamt wird, geht es ihr einfach miserabel und die hat keine Lust mehr auf Inis und dergleichen. Die Laune ist dann einfach im Keller.

Ich weiß einfach nicht, was bei solchen Leuten, die andere rigoros beschimpfen, vorgeht. Was läuft bei denen falsch? Wenn was falsch ist, kann man nett drauf hinweisen. Oder wenn man etwas fragt, nett antworten und ihn nicht als gimp oder noob etc. beschimpfen. Die Freundlichkeit ist kaum noch vorhanden. Und ich denke auch, dass deswegen die Leute nach Classic schreien. Nicht wegen tollem monate langen Leveling oder endlosen Pre-Qs für Raids. Nein wegen der Community, die damals eben weitaus netter war, bei der man sich immer geholfen hat, und die meisten Leute auch noch gewisse Tugenden hatten, die heute schlichtweg nicht mehr im Spiel bei den meisten nicht mehr vorhanden sind.

Es ist schade, dass es mittlerweile so geworden ist. Das einzige, was man tun kann ist, die Leute, die nett und hilfsbereit sind, in die FL aufnehmen und hoffen, dass sie mit einem des öfteren raiden oder Inis gehen oder die Bengel, die beleidigen und absolut asozial sind, zu melden und zu hoffen, dass sie mit Temp- oder Permabanns, mal etwas kapieren.


----------



## aufgeraucht (2. Februar 2012)

vortigaunt schrieb:


> *Aegwynn*
> *
> *
> zu 90% nur Vollpfosten -.-



vortigaunt, wir spielen im gleichen Realmpool. Und... wir haben die gleichen "Vorlieben"


----------



## Anloén (2. Februar 2012)

@Ceiwyn:

Für LFR brauchst net viel zu beachten ...

Boss 1: Die Tanks spotten ab wenn der andere Tank 2 oder mehr Stacks vom Debuff hat und man selbst keinen Stack mehr hat. Ansonsten wie alle anderen hinter den Felsbrocken verstecken.
Boss 2: Beim Trash muss nur das dicke Tentakel wirklich getankt werden. Beim Boss selbst reicht eigentlich 1 Tank. Abspotten braucht man net. Der zweite Tank kann dafür sorgen, dass die Leere schnell auf 10 Stacks kommt.
Boss 3: Die Tanks spotten sich bei 3-4 Stacks vom Debuff ab. Andernfalls wirds für die Heiler unnötig anstrengend.
Boss 4: Ein paar Schritte nach hinten beim Fokussierten Angriff von Hagara. Ansonsten darauf achten, dass der aktive Tank nicht zu viele Stacks von Eislanze drauf hat. Abspotten ist normal nicht notwendig.
Boss 5: Der inaktive Tank spottet bei schwindendes Licht ab. Der nun von schwindendes Licht betroffene Tank drückt 2-3 Sekunden vor Auslaufen des Debuffs den ExtraButton (zu früh drücken > tot, zu spät drücken > tot). Das Spiel wiederholt sich mehrmals. Während der Stunde des Zwielichts nicht den ExtraButton drücken sondern defensive Fähigkeiten zünden.
Boss 6: Ausmachen wer welches Add tankt. Schwarzhorn selbst dann nicht weit weg vom Drachen tanken. Bei 2 Stacks spottet der inaktive Tank ab. Wenn der Debuff ausgelaufen is wieder zurückspotten. Nicht in der Schockwelle oder im der Voidzone stehen.
Boss 7: Ausmachen wer das Gemisch tankt und wer sich ums Blut kümmert. Das Blut nicht direkt beim Gemisch tanken. Am besten das Blut mit dem Gemisch erst eher am Ende (30%) einsammeln, da je mehr Blut am Gemisch gestackt ist mehr Schaden auf den Tank kommt. Falls ein zusätzliches Gemisch da ist, muss das ein Tank mittanken. Bei 9 Stacks das Gemisch zur Bruchkante des Rückenpanzers ziehen und dann weglaufen wenns explodiert. Danach mit auf die Sehne gehen. Das ganze 3 mal und gut ist.
Boss 8: Mutierte Verderbnis tanken, der inaktive Tank spottet jeweils bei Durchbohren auf den aktiven Tank ab. 2x Durchbohren auf einem Tank = Tot oder Nahtoterfahrung. Ansonsten noch das Regenerierende Blut tanken und Schaden am Tentakel machen. In Phase 2 dann die Elementiumschrecken tanken wenn sie da sind und defensive Fähigkeiten zünden wenn notwendig.

Ist alles sehr vereinfacht dargestellt aber wenn alle Tanks das zumindest teilweise kennen/befolgen würden wärs viel entspannter. Nun ein paar Erfahrungen aus Tanksicht.

Boss 1: Der andere Tank spottet laufend zurück bis sein Debuff nicht mehr heilbar ist ... ich hab dann fertig getankt.
Boss 2: Da kann eigentlich nicht viel schiefgehen ... bin nur mal verreckt weil ich zu weit weg war und Psychischer Entzug + Leerendiffusion zu viel war.
Boss 3: Wir brauchen hier nur einen Tank ich geh auf damage ... 9 Stacks vom Debuff haben mir ein schmerzliches Ende direkt nach Ende des Kampfes beschert, alle 6 Heiler waren oom (sowas find ich unnötig)
Boss 4: Mal ganz abgesehen von der Eiswelle ... normal reicht 1 Tank, wenn da nicht der fokussierte Angriff wäre (kein Problem wenn die Heiler wach sind)
Boss 5: Wenn ihr genug BRs habt sind unwissende Tanks kein Problem 
Boss 6: Schwarzhorn abspotten wird generell überschätzt und Rüstung zerreißen machts für die Heiler ja interessanter
Boss 7: Ach ... was heißt schnell nochmal DMG STOP!!! ... nie gehört. Wo muss das Ding stehen wenn es hoch geht, mitten in der Gruppe oder? Die Verderbnisse sind böse ich muss sie töten ... ALLE! Tank, hier liegt ein Blut, sammel endlich Blut, kennst du den Boss eigentlich, §%*+ Tank ... selten so viele Flames erlebt wie bei diesem Boss
Boss 8: Da sind so viele Adds, ich mach mal lieber DD, das kann ich besser. 2 x 2 Durchbohren überlebt --> 2 BRs und dann nochmal daran krepiert beide Elementiumschrecken zu tanken ... Aber mein Tankkollege war erster im DMG ...

Tja ... und mittlerweile sind meine Skrupel auch beim Gebrauch des Bedarf-Buttons gesunken ... GZ an alle zukünftigen Top-Tanks die sich den Boss mal aus DD-Sicht angucken wollten


----------



## aufgeraucht (2. Februar 2012)

Cavulon schrieb:


> schrie der Jäger im Chat nur: OGOGOGO. Und das bei nahezu jeder Grp.
> 
> ..sodass der kleine Jäger Aggro zog und verstarb, woraufhin er umgehend die Grp verlies.



Ne runde Sache würde ich sagen


----------



## Nisbo (2. Februar 2012)

Eine Igno-Funktion für den Battlenet Account (nein man soll nicht die email vom anderen sehen) wäre auch schon hilfreich das man mit den Meckerköpfen dann nicht wieder zusammen mit Ihren Twinks im nächsten Raid landet.

@GBZ4life

wieso soll man ihn die Chance geben sich zu rechtfertigen ? das geht doch von der Spielzeit ab ^^
Viel Schlimmer sind die Tanks die dann einfach mal beim Wahnsinn AFK gehen

So gestern geschehen, ein DK ist dann auf Blut gegangen und hat etwas ausgeholfen und es gab keinen Whipe 
aber so einfach AFK gehen ohne was zu sagen (war kein DC)

Naja kann ja auch nen Notfall gewesen sein, Kind auf Herdplatte gefasst oder sonst was da würde dann vermutlich niemand was in den Chat schreiben.

---

Was noch nervig ist sind die Leute die im 2. Teil immer sofort die NPC's anlabern bevor der Loot verteilt wurde bzw man die Offline Leute gekicked wurden.
Resultat, die Offline können nicht mitkämpfen, wenn der Loot verteilt ist bzw auch schon vorher hauen weitere Leute ab was dann gerne auf dem Rücken oder beim Wahnsinn zu Whipes führen kann.

---

Was Blizz um dem HändlerBedarfWurf vorzubeugen machen könnte ist die Items so zu gestalten das sie nicht verkauft werden können (wie bei den events) und nicht selber entzaubert werden können (nur über den entzauber Button)


----------



## Tomratz (2. Februar 2012)

Cavulon schrieb:


> Du musst dir das so vorstellen: Es sitzen ja 3 Arten im Raid. Tanks, die viele Knöpfe drücken und aufpassen um Aggro zu halten und am Leben zu bleiben. Heiler, die viele Knöpfe drücken um die Gruppe am Leben zu halten. Der DD der nur seine paar Knöpfe drückt und nur auf Recount schaut..wenn dann plötzlich ein Wipe auftritt schwappt bei dem gemeinem DD die Hirnmasse über, sodass sofort ein Flamewar beginnt, gegen alles, dass hinter Platz 15 im Recount ist und natürlich Tanks.
> 
> *Was ich sagen will: Ignoriert das. Die Leute seht ihr im Normalfall nie wieder, also auf ein neues und dann aufpassen *




Sag das nicht, ich hatte jetzt innerhalb von zwei Wochen zweimal das Glück, jemanden hier aus dem Forum zu treffen 

Da es sich bei demjenigen allerdings um einen sehr netten Zeitgenossen handelt, der mir dann im Anschluss an die Raids auch noch Tipps gegeben hat, wie ich meine Heilleistung verbessern kann, war mir das sogar sehr recht.

Was die Flamerei im LfR anbetrifft, seh ich es wie die meisten hier.

Wenn ihr über den Raidfinder reingeht schaltet am besten eure "Ohren" auf Durchzug und zieht einfach euer Ding durch. Was meine ich damit? Flames überlese ich im Schlachtzugchat inzwischen geflissentlich, lediglich wenn es in einen Flamewar ausartet und sich mal wieder ein paar DD daneben benehmen, setz ich mich mit den anderen Heilern in Verbindung und meistens gibts dann ne klare Ansage "wenn ihr euch hier flamen wollt, könnt ihr euch auch selbst heilen". Wenn dieser Spruch von 4 Heilern kommt ist meistens ganz schnell Ruhe.


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. Februar 2012)

Anloén schrieb:


> @Ceiwyn:
> 
> Für LFR brauchst net viel zu beachten ...



Danke dir, ich werd mich mal dran halten und schauen, ob das so klappt.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (2. Februar 2012)

Cavulon schrieb:


> Du musst dir das so vorstellen: Es sitzen ja 3 Arten im Raid. Tanks, die viele Knöpfe drücken und aufpassen um Aggro zu halten und am Leben zu bleiben. Heiler, die viele Knöpfe drücken um die Gruppe am Leben zu halten. Der DD der nur seine paar Knöpfe drückt und nur auf Recount schaut..wenn dann plötzlich ein Wipe auftritt schwappt bei dem gemeinem DD die Hirnmasse über, sodass sofort ein Flamewar beginnt, gegen alles, dass hinter Platz 15 im Recount ist und natürlich Tanks.



genau...die bösen dd, die nichts anderes können, als die 1 drücken und zu flamen. ich denke nicht, dass das verhalten der spieler, mit der gespielten klasse zusammenhängt.... und mal ehrlich, auf was muss man als tank heutzutage noch achten? einmal den mob angehauen und er klebt bis zum ende des kampfes an dir, hier und da mal 2m ziehen und ab und an mal spotten...ich muss schon sagen, wirklich harte arbeit...haha..  auch der heiler hat kein stress, je nach einsatz und dank zahlreicher addons, geht auch das im halbschlaf.

flamer gibts immer und jeder hält sich selbst für den größten.... tanks flamen die heiler und dd, heiler die tanks u dd, dd die heiler und tanks.... seit alles random und serverübergreifend funktioniert, muss sich auch keiner mehr benehmen.


----------



## Cavulon (2. Februar 2012)

Das war übrigens rein überzogen und nicht realitätsnah, aber der Witz geht verloren, wenn man ihn erklären muss  Im Lfr muss man ja fast gar nix beachten, und ich kenn einige Heiler, die da vor Langeweile fast sterben, wenn sich die DDs zumindest halbwegs an alles halten (Voids, Blubbeln, Knopf drücken etc) Und ich denke, die Leichtigkeit, mit 24 anderen schnell Bosse zu klatschen und dann per Würfelsystem auf irgendwas zu würfeln lässt viele schon einfach hirnlos drauf los rennen. Wäre man in einem normalen Raid, mit einem Plündermeister würde man unter solchen Voraussetzungen nichts bekommen. 

BTT: Ich stelle übrigens fest, dass in den meisten 5er Inis in denen ich jetzt war Namen wie RoXXor, Déàthblaa etc kaum noch auftreten, wohl aber in Massen im LFR, nicht das ich pauschalisieren möchte, aber...naja^^


----------



## Nisbo (2. Februar 2012)

Jaja die Sonderzeichenfraktion *g*
Auf so eine Idee würde ich niemals kommen es sei denn mein Name lautet Andreè 
Kein Mensch merkt sich wo bei Déàthblaa welches Zeichen war, aber egal muß ja jeder selber wissen, so lange sich diese Leute daneben benehmen 
und im Chat schreiben klappt es ja auch mit der Ignorefunktion.

@Cavulon

da hast Du recht, wenn jeder alles richtig macht, Ultra jeder den Knopf drückt, Schiff alle in die Void, Rücken erst 9 Stacks wenn der Mob fast tod ist dann kann es extrem langweilig werden, aber zum "Glück" ist es ja nicht so und so hat man als Heiler auch was zu tun.


----------



## vortigaunt (2. Februar 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> vortigaunt, wir spielen im gleichen Realmpool. Und... wir haben die gleichen "Vorlieben"



Von wo kommst du denn wenn ich fragen darf?


sry für OT^^


----------



## Littletall (2. Februar 2012)

Puh, Doofkatze, Agentag gefällt mir ^^ Das Wort übernehm ich jetzt. Ich bin nämlich auch am Agententag losgegangen mit dem Schurken.

Teil 1 hatte ich bereits am Samstag gemacht, jetzt wollte ich Teil 2 nachholen. 0 von 8 Bossen. Es gab gleich mal einen Wipe, weil die Drachen die ganze Plattform in Flammen getaucht haben! Leider kann ich mit dem Schurken nicht spotten, sonst hätte ich auch welche runtergeholt. Die Drachen sind auch sehr langsam gestorben.
Beim zweiten Versuch haben wir die Phase dann überlebt.

Dann Ultraxion. Mal Recount aufgemacht und beobachtet? Wtf? Ich bin Platz 3 im Schaden? Ich bin nicht der beste DD und schaff eigentlich nicht viel mehr als 21k Standardschaden und lande damit meistens so auf Platz 8-10. Also der Schaden war echt total niedrig. Dann ist auch noch der Tank instant umgefallen, dann wurden nacheinander die DDs niedergemäht.
Angesichts des niedrigen Gesamtschadens haben mein Freund und ich (der war übrigens als Heiler drin) lieber eine neue Gruppe gesucht.

Neue Gruppe, wieder 0 von 8 (warum nicht 0 von 4?). Ultra lag diesmal ohne Probleme. Dann Schwarzhorn. Erster Pull war total daneben, weil ein Tank fehlte und er uns natürlich killte.
Zweiter Pull waren alle da. Aber in kürzester Zeit starben alle weg. Warum? Weil immer zu wenige Leute in die großen Wirbel gingen und zuviel Schaden bekamen.

Zu der Zeit war es dann schon nach neun und weil ich wirklich keine Lust hatte, noch bis 10 im LFR zu verbringen, bin ich dann gegangen und hab es mir eine Lehre sein lassen, nicht mehr am Agententag loszugehen.


----------



## aufgeraucht (2. Februar 2012)

vortigaunt schrieb:


> Von wo kommst du denn wenn ich fragen darf?



Derzeit Antonidas und bin da auch ganz zufrieden. Ich habe allerdings keine Ahnung, wie sich mein Server nach aussen hin präsentiert.


----------



## Fremder123 (2. Februar 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Derzeit Antonidas und bin da auch ganz zufrieden. Ich habe allerdings keine Ahnung, wie sich mein Server nach aussen hin präsentiert.


Also ich kann von Antonidianern eigentlich nix Schlechtes berichten.^^ Wollte vor einer Weile selbst dahin transen, hab mich dann allerdings für Frostmourne entschieden (und das bisher nicht bereut). Was Aegwynn betrifft muss ich leider zustimmen - selbst Frostwolfler kommen gegen die Kreaturen dort zivilisiert daher. <.<


----------



## Natálya (2. Februar 2012)

Hey, Antonidas ist cool, nur ziemlich leer auf Hordeseite.


----------



## vortigaunt (2. Februar 2012)

Antonidas kann ich auch nich meckern....aber Frostwolf is noch schlimmer als Aegwynn wenn ich mal welche erwische. Aegwynn gibts ja wie Sand am Meer.^^

edit: Wie bzw wo bekomm ich die Charwappen aus deiner Sig her Natálya?


----------



## Cantharion (2. Februar 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Habt ihr auch Server in eurem Realmpool, bei dem sich die Zehnägel beim bloßen Anblick hochrollen?



Oh ja:
- Frostwolf Horde - kiddies, elitists, Affenjungs-fanboys (nichts gegen die Gilde, aber die fans sind einfach zum kotzen) Wenn ich sehe der Tank/Heiler ist von Frostwolf weis ich schon dass der run SEHR unentspannt wird.
- RP-Server allgemein: Großteil der Leute von RP-Servern die ich bis jetzt getroffen habe konnten Ihren Char nicht spielen. Das schlimmste war ein hardcore-RP'ler von Aldor (mit dem Server habe ich besonders schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht) der jede verdammte Fähigkeit mit einem chatmakro versehen und 3 Zeilen lange texte gepostet als er reggen musste.


----------



## Torode (2. Februar 2012)

Auch witzig wie gesittet hier manche tun. Natürlich flamen alle Leute, die hier posten und sich über andere Server beschweren, NIE und NIEMALS NIE über, auf und hinter dem Rücken anderer über Andere, wenn irgendwas nicht reibungslos abläuft oder er/sie/es zu wenig Schaden macht oder heilt oder sonst etwas anfällt, weil alle hier ja von zu Hause aus von ihren Eltern gute Manieren mitbekommen haben! 


Wers glaubt, wird selig und nun lyncht mich.


----------



## Cantharion (2. Februar 2012)

Torode schrieb:


> Auch witzig wie gesittet hier manche tun. Natürlich flamen alle Leute, die hier posten und sich über andere Server beschweren,


Jop, Wenn mir jemand blöd kommt oder meint mich flamen zu müssen sag ich ihm meine Meinung.
Wenn jemand in einer ini total grottig spielt sag ich ihm dass er sich lieber einen Guide durchlesen soll und starte einen votekick.


----------



## Torode (2. Februar 2012)

Es gibt bestimmt genügend Leute, die andere Leute direkt mit ihrer Meinung konfrontieren / flamen /was auch immer, nur das Gros der Leute hier scheint ja auf scheinheilige heile Welt zu tun und lässt alles über sich ergehen, um es hier zu posten und andere an ihrem Leid teilhaben zu lassen, dabei will ich nicht wissen, wie die Geschichten jeweils wirklich abgelaufen sind. 
Jede Medaille hat zwei Seiten


----------



## Tomratz (3. Februar 2012)

Torode schrieb:


> Es gibt bestimmt genügend Leute, die andere Leute direkt mit ihrer Meinung konfrontieren / flamen /was auch immer, nur das Gros der Leute hier scheint ja auf scheinheilige heile Welt zu tun und lässt alles über sich ergehen, um es hier zu posten und andere an ihrem Leid teilhaben zu lassen, dabei will ich nicht wissen, wie die Geschichten jeweils wirklich abgelaufen sind.
> Jede Medaille hat zwei Seiten




Klar sag ich meine Meinung auf deutliche Weise, das muss aber nicht zwangsläufig ein flame sein. Es reicht, wenn man dem DD, der immer in der Voidzone steht, das auf normale Weise sagt. die Botschaft ist die gleiche, ob ich nun schreibe "geh doch mal (bitte) aus der Voidzone raus" oder "ey Vollnoob, beweg deinen f.... $%&§ aus der fu..... Voidzone". Der einzige Unterschied besteht evtl. darin, dass der DD nach einem flame ggfs. aus Trotz nicht aus der Voidzone geht  

Aber mal back to topic:

Da am Mittwoch ID-Reset war, hab ich Gestern mal wieder meine kleine Priesterin ausgepackt und mich fürs Raidtrottellotto angemeldet.

Nach relativ langer Wartezeit (2 Min. sind für mich als Heiler schon recht lang) kam der Invite. Viel gibts nicht zu berichten, ausser dass mir ein Schami bei Hagara tatsächlich Platz 1 im Heilp....meter weggeschnappt hat.

Zwischendurch gabs die 384er Handschuhe für mich, die ich dann nach einem Blick ins Inventar einer anderen Priesterin zugesteckt hab. Hatte vergessen, dass ich schon 390er Handschuhe und den 4er T13 (allerdings nur den LFR) Bonus hatte.
Da das Mädel im Recount hinter mir stand, dachte ich sie könnte die Handschuhe brauchen. Sie hat sich auch artig bedankt.

Danach dann den zweiten Teil, hier ging die Einladung deutlich schneller.

Hier war es etwas schwieriger, besonders auf dem Schiff brachten es etliche Leute nicht fertig, mit in den Strudel zu rennen, so dass ich dann dort einiges zu heilen hatte. Dank Refugiumchakra allerdings kein grösseres Problem.

Beim Endkampf ist mal kurz der Tank umgekippt und der BR liess recht lange auf sich warten, aber auch das konnte die Gruppe recht gut ausgleichen.

Insgesamt leicht verdiente 500 Tapferkeitspunkte, Loot gabs halt keinen, bis auf die Handschuhe, die ich nicht mehr brauchte.

@ Littletall: Den "Agententag" hab ich mir auch gemerkt, fand die Bezeichnung ebenso köstlich wie du. Schlimm dabei ist, dass es tatsächlich passt, nach Samstag braucht man eigentlich nicht mehr in den Raidfinder.


----------



## aufgeraucht (3. Februar 2012)

Torode schrieb:


> Natürlich flamen alle Leute, die ... sich über andere Server beschweren, NIE und NIEMALS NIE über, auf und hinter dem Rücken anderer über Andere
> 
> Wers glaubt, wird selig und nun lyncht mich.


Du kommst ungelyncht davon. Ich beschwere mich über Server und entgegen deiner sarkastisch gemeinten Behauptung, "flame" ich eben doch. Sofern du "Reisende soll man nicht aufhalten", "Geht eben so schnell, wie der Tank tanken und der Heiler heilen kann" (als Antwort auf "ogogogo will schnell durch hier") und "Ich wünsch mir ne Igno für ganz Aegwynn" als Flame betrachtest.

Ansonsten liegst du zumindest in meinem Fall falsch. Selbst im angenervten Zustand bleibts bei "ey, leute! verdammt nochmal, das grüne ist KEIN int-buff" oder ähnlichem. Mein "krassester" Flame lautete sinngemäß: "sry, aber ihr raffts net, oder? bin raus." Mehrfache Hinweise, dass der Tank nicht im Frostspec tanken soll und die Bezauberungstotems umgehend weggehauen müssen, blieben ungehört. Stattdessen wurden Gesundheitssteine verteilt.

Und Torode, ich würde tatsächlich behaupten, einigermaßen gute Manieren von Hause aus mitbekommen zu haben. Nur das ist jetzt auch schon wieder über 20 Jahre her. Liegt wohl eher im privaten und beruflichen Umfeld, da gibts für "flameische Ausdrucksweise" keine Verwendung.

@vortigaunt, Fremder123
Das haben wir jetzt beide Servernamen, die in dem kleinen Randgespräch mit dem GM fielen  
(und schon wieder hatte ich gestern einen sehr umgänglichen Tank von Aegwynn... die Ausnahmen häufen sich)


Zum Ursprungsthema Random Gruppen Geschichten:

In der Gruppe: Vergelter, Hexer, Mage, Druiden-Heiler. Der Tank war abgehauen.
Um nicht nur blöd rumzustehen, haben wir die nächste 4er-Mobgruppe beäugt. Caster sheepen, Nahkämpfer wurzeln, der Rest kommt dann angelaufen und wird zerlegt. Offenbar werden Markierungen nicht auf jedem Server gleich verstanden. Jedenfalls befand sich in der Wurzel plötzlich ein Schaf.
Sekunden später kam zu unserer Rettung ein neuer Tank


----------



## Nisbo (4. Februar 2012)

Eben LFR1 mit meinem Heilschami gewesen, Healtrinket dropt, ich bekomme es nicht, nicht weiter tragisch, ab zum nächsten trash.
Auf einmal geht nen Fenster auf und der HealPala packt mir das Trinket rein mit dem Wort "gz" 

Danke an den Pala nochmal an der Stelle.

Dabei war noch nen Großmaul DK, als AggroZieher und TankFlamer der dann beim 4. Boss in der Eiswand verreckt ist, Gelächter darauf hin im /raid chat *g*

LFR2 habe ich jetzt 2 mal Abgebrochen denn auf nen Raid nur mit Kriegern, Jägern und Schamanen (14 an der Zahl) hatte ich 2 mal keine Lust.

----


Mein WarriTank ist inzwischen bei Cata angekommen und auch schon 84, endlich darf man meistens wieder venünftig tanken und auch selber pullen.
Lustig war heute im Steinernden Kern ein WL der er wohl dem Tank nicht gönnte zu Tanken.

Erste Ausrede war bei der 2. Trashmobgruppe, huch Bodypull, ganz vergessen das ich noch keine 85 bin, naja der Cast der vor dem Bodypull kam den hatte ich nicht übersehen.
Vor Ozruk markiere ich immer die Späher die da so rumrennen im Hintergrund

Habe gerade den Chat auf und wollte was zu den Marks schreiben da kommt wieder ein Cast geflogen, aber nicht auf irgendein mark sondern direkt auf die Gruppe die man da halt dann als erstes pullt.
Heidenloses durcheinander bis ich die wieder eingefangen hatte, Ranges laufen ja auch immer vom Tank weg ^^

Endboss dann auch wieder nen Cast auf den Haufen Mobs, aber diesmal habe ich mir das aus der Ferne angesehen und der Heiler auch *g*
Aber ansonsten sind die Cata Level Inis ganz angenehm und wenn man selber Pullen darf dann hat der Krieger auch keine Wutprobleme


----------



## Fremder123 (6. Februar 2012)

vortigaunt schrieb:


> *Aegwynn*
> *
> *
> zu 90% nur Vollpfosten -.-


Ach ja, wie ich gestern an diesen Spruch denken musste.^^ Melde mich mit meinem 42er Diszi für eine Ini an, Scholomance geht auf. Ich stehe irgendwo mitten in der Ini, der Heiler vor mir war scheinbar weg. Kurz darauf wusste ich auch, warum. Tank und ein DD von Aegwynn, das sei vorab erwähnt. Auf mein "hallo" natürlich keine Antwort von niemandem. Da nicht allzu weit weg, geh ich fix zum Eingang die Quests holen (man will ja schließlich die Ini optimal nutzen), da zeigt mein Heiladdon plötzlich den Lebensbalken des Tanks zügig absacken bis er starb. Ich wunderte mich zwar, ging aber dahin wo er gestorben war und rezzte ihn. Er stürzt sich sofort in die nächste Gruppe und so geht das weiter. Ok nicht schlimm, hab ich eben mal was zu tun, als nur afk hinterherzutrotten wie sonst. Aber: Looten? Pff, ist was für Weicheier. Ich lasse mir das dennoch nicht nehmen, schließlich bin ich in einem Computerspiel und nicht auf der Flucht. Zudem ist Sonntag Mittag, Hektik hab ich die Woche über auf der Arbeit genug. Und so manch grünes Randomitem kann man im Lowlevel sogar noch gebrauchen.

Der Tank ist immer mindestens eine Kammer weiter als der Rest von uns und ich kann ihn mehrfach grad so von erneutem Sterben abhalten (MW:Schild sei Dank). Dann in einer der Kammern vorm Endboss rennt er allerdings derart weit vor, dass ich nicht schnell genug hinterher komme. Er pullt den ganzen Raum und stirbt, gefolgt vom Rest der Gruppe. Sein Kommentar dazu: "Nur am pennen hier." Auf meine Bemerkung, dass er doch einfach mal schauen soll ob er den Heiler im Rücken hat meinte er galant wie nur Aegwynner das können, ich solle doch questen gehen, er wolle nur schnell da durch. Mir wars egal, ich erwiderte entspannt dass das eben sein Pech sei weil er auf diese Art stets als erster sterben würde. Einige Momente später fand ich mich in Sturmwind wieder. Ich meldete mich erneut an und erledigte dieselbe Instanz wenige Minuten später mit einer sehr freundlichen Gruppe (ohne einen von besagtem Server) ganz relaxt und mit netten Plaudereien.

Auch wenn mein Kommentar gelöscht werden sollte: Es ist schon erstaunlich, wie ein einziger Server derart viele schwererziehbare Kleinkriminelle hervorbringen kann. Egal ob im BG oder Instanzen... auf Aegwynn scheint es eine Grundvoraussetzung zu sein sich möglichst schlecht und assozial zu benehmen, sonst wird man wahrscheinlich vom Server gebannt.


----------



## vortigaunt (6. Februar 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Es ist schon erstaunlich, wie ein einziger Server derart viele schwererziehbare Kleinkriminelle hervorbringen kann.



frei nach Barlow:

pubertierende,

volltrunkene ooooder wahlweise pubertierende volltrunkene 


edit: mein "Bäumchen" is auch fast so weit wie dein Priester. *ANGST*^^


----------



## Feuerkatze (6. Februar 2012)

Jeder Server hat halt so seinen "guten" Ton. Was auf dem einen Server noch als freundliches Gefrotzel gilt, gilt anderswo schon als Beleidigung. Und irgendwie gibt es halt immer so ein paar die es vorleben und andere die es nachmachen. Das ist natürlich dann auch noch Gildenabhängig. 

Ich denke da bloss an eine, die ich noch "Random" kennengelernt habe als Random hiess, dass man im allgemeinem Channel nach Leuten gesucht hat, die mit einem Inis gehen. Wir haben zusammen einige Inis gemacht (Ich Tank-sie Heiler). Sie benam sich dann in einer späteren Ini (wir hatten länger schon nichts mehr zusammen gemacht) ziemlich daneben und ich sprach sie darauf an. Sie meinte dann nur "die anderen machen das auch so" ich meinte dann nur, dass man ja nicht weil man mitbekommt dass andere sich so benehmen, dass selbst auch übernehmen muss. Aber anscheindend tun das halt doch viele. Wie man in den Wald ruft schallt es eben heraus. Und wenn einem ständig andere leute den Loot wegninjaen, dann fängt man halt selbst damit auch an.  

da lob ich mir dann doch meine Kuschelgilde


----------



## minosha (6. Februar 2012)

Es gibt sie eben doch. Erfreuliche Gruppen und angenehme Instanzgänge.

Nachdem ich mich mit meinem Schurken regelmässig aus einer Instanz in Orgrimmar stehend, über dem Eschental flatternd oder sonstwo in der Pampa wiederfinde, traute ich mich letzhin wieder einmal in einer Instanz wieder. Ich habe mir extra Recount installiert. (jaja ich weiss es kommt spät, aber mich hat DPS bis anhin nicht interessiert) Immer wieder hlrte ich Kommentare wegen meiner zu geringen DPS. Aber man hört manchmal auch nichts.

Tja ich habe jetzt viel gelabert. Kommen wir zum eigentlichen Punkt.

Ich stand erfreut am Anfang von der Endzeit. Kurz die Gruppenmitglieder durchgeschaut. Ah gut keine vom gleichen Server. Also alles Unbekannte. Also geringe Chancen auf bekanntes Zusammenspiel.

Nachdem ich herausfand wer im Rubinsanktum eine Bedrohung darstellt (Silvanas) ging es auch schon los. Es wurde zügig aber sehr koordiniert gepullt. Während des Kampfes hatte ich panisch die Recount anzeige im Blick. Mist, der Mage hatte von Anfang an über 20'000 DPS und ich nur lausige 9'500. Uih ich seh mich schon wieder die Instanz ungewollt verlassen. 

Aber halt!

Der Priester macht auch nur knapp 10'000DPS. Uff hoffentlich mache ich beim Boss etwas mehr. Ich hatte Glück. Ich kam auf etwa 12'000. Ich weiss. Ist sehr lau.

Ich bekam immerhin nichts zu hören. Beim zweiten Boss (Jaina) gab es einen Wipe. Der Tank hat sich mit dem Trash etwas verkalkuliert. Aber auch sie lag im zweiten Versuch.

Ebenso Murozond. Den Trash vor Ihm haben wir mit einschläfern, festwurzeln und Kopfnuss im schach gehalten.

es war eine sehr angenehme, wennauch etwas Wortlose Gruppe.

Aber es hat Spass gemacht.

Es gibt sie eben doch.

Have fun Minosha


----------



## Fremder123 (6. Februar 2012)

vortigaunt schrieb:


> edit: mein "Bäumchen" is auch fast so weit wie dein Priester. *ANGST*^^


Och nur die Ruhe. Das war auch schon das Aufregendste der letzten Zeit. Sonst laufen die Inis meist flüssig und problemlos ab. Hab momentan mehrere Lowlevel-Chars am laufen (kann mich nicht entscheiden was mehr Spaß macht) und kann da wirklich aus Erfahrung sprechen. Das gestrige Erlebnis passte nur zu gut hierher zum Thema.^^


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (8. Februar 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> ...
> Habt ihr auch Server in eurem Realmpool, bei dem sich die Zehnägel beim bloßen Anblick hochrollen?
> ...





Spoiler



Arygos - oder wie ich es manchmal liebevoll nennen "Asigos".
Die meisten Flamer, Ninjas oder Pseudorebellen, die mir bisher in Instanzen über den Weg gelaufen sind, kamen von diesem Realm. Besonders schlimm wird es, wenn sie in Gruppen unterwegs sind. Selbst wenn sie keine Ahnung zu haben scheinen, haben sie dennoch "gute Ratschläge" für alle, die es nich interessiert. Großer Beliebtheit scheint sich, bei den Anhängern dieses Realms, auch das unaufgeforderte posten von Recount-Daten in den Gruppenchat zu erfreuen, meist gefolgt von Flames über die, in ihren Augen, schlechten Leistungen der anderen. 
Die positiven Erfahrungen, die ich mit Leuten von Arygos gemacht haben, sind jedenfalls derart gering, daß ich sie an zwei Händen abzählen kann - und dabei benötige ich dann auch nur die Mittelfinger.



Zum Topic kann ich eigtl. keine konkrete Geschichte liefern. Höchstens einen allgemeinen Eindruck: Nämlich, daß mich das momentane Spielverhalten an das Ende der WotLk-Ära erinnert. DDs unterbrechen nich, gefährliche Fähigkeiten werden auch auf Ansage ignoriert, Lootfarmer verlassen vorzeitig die Gruppen und es wird auch auf 3rd-Specs Bedarf angemeldet, selbst wenn jemand 1st-Need hat.
Bisher überwiegen jedoch die positiven Runs, insofern kann ich eigtl. nich klagen...


----------



## Michithekiller (8. Februar 2012)

LFR mal wieder zum Spaß Ultraxion umhauen ... Fazit war, ich nach 4 Minuten des Fight down weil Ich Aggro vom Boss hatte und die Aussage des eines Tank´s "ich habe kein gutes Aggro Management" ... man lernt also nie aus.


----------



## Fremder123 (8. Februar 2012)

Michithekiller schrieb:


> LFR mal wieder zum Spaß Ultraxion umhauen ... Fazit war, ich nach 4 Minuten des Fight down weil Ich Aggro vom Boss hatte und die Aussage des eines Tank´s "ich habe kein gutes Aggro Management" ... man lernt also nie aus.


Ja, mein Feral (Katze) ist da auch schon mal an Aggro gestorben. Und das, obwohl er seine Haupt-Schadensfähigkeit Schreddern dort nicht mal einsetzen kann. Wenn man denkt das geht nicht mehr kommt von irgendwo die Aggro her. x)

Gestern paar Instanzen mit meiner 76er Twink-Schurkin absolviert. Alles sauber gelaufen, nur eines fällt auf: Schurkili ist Inschriftler und somit natürlich (und leider) auf die droppenden Bücher der Glyphenbeherrschung aus den Nordend-Instanzen angewiesen. Es ist jetzt 2mal eines gedroppt - und keines hat sie bekommen. Wenn ersichtlich wird dass ich (aus berufstechnischen Gründen) darauf bedarfe, macht mindestens noch ein anderer aus Prinzip Bedarf (nein, kein Inschriftler bisher dabei). Und da meine Würfel nur bei grauem Plunder oder Schließkassetten funktionieren, bekomm ich die Bücher natürlich nicht. Ja ich weiß, deren Main könnte noch Bücher benötigen oder etc. blabla, ich vermute aber eher den prinzipiellen Bedarfswurf "Wenn ders macht dann ich auch". 

Leuteeee, bitte lasst das. Das Prinzip mit den Büchern ist schon bescheuert genug, zumal dort ausgerechnet einige der wichtigsten Rezepte beinhaltet sind, die man auch NUR darüber bekommt. Wie soll man diesen Beruf anständig ausskillen wenn immer die Dinger ohne wirklichen Bedarf missgönnt werden (gute Verkaufspreise im AH seh ich hier mal nicht als wirklichen Bedarf^^)? Das erwähnte AH ist keine Option, da 500 - 1.000 Gold je Buch in keiner Relation zum Nutzen stehen. Also bitte bitte, lasst einem armen Inschriftler seine verzweifelt gebrauchten Materialien.^^

Mich erstaunt eh, dass es das Konzept nach wie vor so gibt. Zu WotLK-Zeiten ok, da war man täglich in eben jenen Instanzen unterwegs. Heute aber nicht mehr. Es wäre nett, wenn die Glyphenrezepte wenigstens in die Inschriftenforschung aus Nordend integriert würden, so dass man ähnlich einem Juwe pro Tag ein neues Rezept lernen könnte. Das Pflanzenfarmen würde mich nicht stören... da ich 4 Kräuterer hab bin ich daran eh gewöhnt.^^ So wie es jetzt ist werd ich allerdings wohl nicht drumrumkommen, auf 85 solo die Nordend-Inis bis zur Vergasung abzufarmen und ob das der Sinn eines Berufs ist, darüber lässt sich sicher streiten.


----------



## Stevesteel (8. Februar 2012)

Michithekiller schrieb:


> LFR mal wieder zum Spaß Ultraxion umhauen ... Fazit war, ich nach 4 Minuten des Fight down weil Ich Aggro vom Boss hatte und die Aussage des eines Tank´s "ich habe kein gutes Aggro Management" ... man lernt also nie aus.



Das Zauberwort bei diesem Kampf lautet: Bedrohungsreset. Lerne den Kampf besser kennen und es wird dir nie wieder passieren.


----------



## Kyrador (8. Februar 2012)

Meine Random Gruppen Geschichte heute:

Keine. Denn dank Blizzard gibt es im Spiel nur noch vier Instanzen: die drei neuen 5er und Drachenseele. Finde mal ne Gruppe für Feuerlande... nix. Niemand geht da mehr hin (mal abgesehen von irgendwelchen Mages etc., die ihren Stab versuchen fertigzukriegen und daran verzweifeln, dass niemand mehr nach Feuerlande will).
Dafür, dass Blizzard doch das Ziel hat, dass man das Spielen können soll, worauf man Lust hat, wird man im PvE aber ganz schön eingeschränkt...


----------



## Doofkatze (8. Februar 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Wenn man denkt das geht nicht mehr kommt von irgendwo die Aggro her. x)




Mal hat man Glück, mal hat man Pech, mal hat man Aggro.


Gestern war Agententag. Ich habe den LFR gemieden und nur die Stories wie "7 Versuche beim Rücken, danach bin ich raus" gehört.


----------



## Andhun (8. Februar 2012)

Ich habe gestern mal in einem Zug alle 7 Instanzen mit meiner kleinen Tankin durchgezogen und war positiv überrascht. Bevor ich mich zum ersten Mal angemeldet hab musste ich an den "Agententag" von Doofkatze denken ^^
Aber es war einfach grandios. 5 von 7 Instanzen liefen völlig problemlos und relativ zügig durch. Klar, ich hatte auch wieder Ausreißer in der Gruppe, die auf alles einschlagen was sich bewegt und dann mühsam vom Heal am Leben gehalten werden müssen, weil... Aggro ist Seelengebunden. Das ist mir in 2 Gruppen in dieser Ini passiert, wo man Thrall bis zum Wyrmruh-Tempel begleitet. Ein Krieger und ein DK mussten unbedingt jedes Mal von der Mob-Gruppe weg zu den einzelnen, gegnerischen Jägern rennen. Als ob die paar Pfeile die mich treffen den Wipe bedeuten könnten. Also haben sie jedes Mal ordentlich Aggro bezogen. Ich hab sie einfach machen lassen und mich nicht darum gekümmert. Wenn sie es so wollen... bitte schön.

Leider ist mir am Ende einer dieser Instanzen (hab den Namen vergessen) ein Fauxpas beim Endboss passiert. Wurde von der Welle über die Plattform hinweg geschleudert und in der lila Suppe krepiert. Da war der Wipe natürlich vorprogrammiert. Beim 2. Try blieb der Heiler in irgendsoeinem Kreis stehen und ist draufgegangen. Berserker, Baumrinde und Überlebensinstinkte halfen alles nix bei 70% Bosslife. 2. Wipe. Alle guten Dinge sind 3 und da haben wir es dann auch tatsächlich geschafft. Die Stimmung war aber gut.

Ein zweites Negativum hab ich beim Brunnen der Ewigkeit erlebt. Bis auf den Heiler waren alle völlig neu drin, aber keiner hielt es für nötig, das auch zu sagen. Bei Königin Azshara wurden die DDs nicht aus der Hand geholt und den Boss musste ich als Tank noch zusätzlich unterbrechen, was extrem viel Laufarbeit bedeutete. Dabei waren DPS-Durchschnittswerte von 15K nicht besonders viel, was den Kampf extrem in die Länge zog. Wir haben es zwar geschafft, aber der Stress war kostenlos inklusive. 
Dann bei Mannoroth kam bei der Mobwelle kein Schwein mit in den Lichtkreis, weshalb ich mir da die Pranken wundgehauen hab, bis die Viecher endlich mal weg waren. Als Mannoroth dann das Portal öffnete gingen alle DDs auf die Mobwellen, obwohl ich Mannoroth schon mit dem Totenkopf markiert hatte. Als die Mobs dank Illidan ausgeschaltet waren hatte Mannoroth immer noch 68% Leben. Das dauerte auch wieder ewig, bis der lag. Ich hab am Ende nur noch gesagt, dass die Leute doch wohl sagen könnten, dass sie die Mechaniken nicht kennen, dann hätte man ja mal erklären können... aber nööö, der Tank macht das schon.

Naja, der Vorteil dieses Marathons war, dass ich tatsächlich an einem Tag 10 Gear-Stufen gut gemacht habe. 381 mit meiner Kleinen... JUHUUU


----------



## Fremder123 (8. Februar 2012)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Dafür, dass Blizzard doch das Ziel hat, dass man das Spielen können soll, worauf man Lust hat, wird man im PvE aber ganz schön eingeschränkt...


Wird man? Mir war gar nicht bekannt, dass der Zugang zu den Feuerlanden von Blizzard gesperrt wurde. Ach, die sind noch offen und nur die Spieler wollen nicht mehr rein? Na das muss natürlich an Blizzard liegen und nicht an den Spielern, stimmt.^^

Also bei uns auf Frostmourne wird nach wie vor gut für Feuerlande gesucht, egal ob nhc oder hc. Liest man jeden Tag xmal und könnte, so man denn Lust hätte, sofort mit Twink XYZ einsteigen. Bei mir liegt die momentane "Abneigung" gegen FL dann auch eher daran, dass ich mit 2 Chars dort im 10er monatelang drin war. Zusätzlich noch die jetzigen Runs, um das Legendary für unseren Ele endlich fertig zu kriegen (letzten Freitag Gott sei Dank geschafft). Da hat man dann eben mal eine Weile keinen Bock mehr drauf.


----------



## roroB4 (8. Februar 2012)

Hello...

Da das der Rnr Grp. Thread is, muss ich meinen Senf mal dazu geben.

Ich geh nicht oft Rnd, da mir dort die Leute zu anstrengend sind. 
Ich fühle mich bestätigt da als ich mich das letzte mal zum LFG angemeldet habe, der Tank im ernst geglaubt hat das wir ihm alle *500g* bezahlen bevor er beginnt. 
Naja die Moral von der Geschicht ist....Vote und weg war er.....nur das dann 10 min verstreichen bis ein neuer kommt is auch net soooo toll.

mfg


----------



## Fremder123 (8. Februar 2012)

roroB4 schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich bestätigt da als ich mich das letzte mal zum LFG angemeldet habe, der Tank im ernst geglaubt hat das wir ihm alle *500g* bezahlen bevor er beginnt.
> Naja die Moral von der Geschicht ist....Vote und weg war er.....nur das dann 10 min verstreichen bis ein neuer kommt is auch net soooo toll.


10 Minuten?! Eigentlich wird dort drin nonstop geleavt und geladen. Geh einfach so zeitig wie möglich nach ID-Reset, Montag oder Dienstag dauert die Wartezeit am längsten. Schade dass ich nicht dabei war, seine Forderung gab doch bestimmt nettes Gelächter im Chat.^^


----------



## roroB4 (8. Februar 2012)

hehe...ja die Kommentare der anderen 3 Mitstreiter waren nicht so nett....

Ich sage bei solchen sachen eig. nicht viel aber meine Meinung habe ich ihm schon gegeigt.

Das war mir wiedermal eine Lehre das ich besser nur mit Freunden oder Gilde in Inis gehe....im LRF is es ja auch nicht viel besser, soviele nettichkeiten wie dort ausgetauscht werden is mir auch nimmer Egal.

mfg


----------



## AGamersDay (8. Februar 2012)

Wisst ihr was mich am meisen ärgert? Wenn ich als 70er meine Mount-Runden TDM & Sethekk Hero mach.. Dabei wurden öfters Leute aus der Inze gekickt, mich ebenfalls, um mehr chancen fürs Mount zu haben   . Aber naja als 70er Tank/Heal aus der Ini per Ausschlusswahl entfernt zu werden is schon hart 

Ich twinke jetzt öfters mit meinem Schami und da war ich mal ZF als Healer angemeldet. Nach 5 mins wurde ich einfach per Ausschlusswahl entfernt, weil der Tank meinte ich sollte ihn nicht immer healen und lieber schaden machen in einem ganz unhöflichen Ton. Tja ich stellte das healen ein und sie starben


----------



## Thjodrerir (8. Februar 2012)

Im LFG als Tank angemeldet, die Instanz wurde schnell und ohne Probleme gemacht und es wurde sich noch nett unterhalten! 

Wollt ich nur mal teilen, denn das sieht man nicht alle Tage


----------



## hexxhexx (8. Februar 2012)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Meine Random Gruppen Geschichte heute:
> 
> Keine. Denn dank Blizzard gibt es im Spiel nur noch vier Instanzen: die drei neuen 5er und Drachenseele. Finde mal ne Gruppe für Feuerlande... nix. Niemand geht da mehr hin (mal abgesehen von irgendwelchen Mages etc., die ihren Stab versuchen fertigzukriegen und daran verzweifeln, dass niemand mehr nach Feuerlande will).
> Dafür, dass Blizzard doch das Ziel hat, dass man das Spielen können soll, worauf man Lust hat, wird man im PvE aber ganz schön eingeschränkt...



Da kann Blizz doch nichts für?
Sollen die alle Raids und INIs > FL abschalten, bis Du deine Sachen dort beisammen hast?


----------



## Michithekiller (9. Februar 2012)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> Das Zauberwort bei diesem Kampf lautet: Bedrohungsreset. Lerne den Kampf besser kennen und es wird dir nie wieder passieren.




Erzähl mir mehr pls ... wenn die Tank´s ihren Job machen wie sie sollen zieht auch keiner Aggro


----------



## Stevesteel (9. Februar 2012)

Michithekiller schrieb:


> Erzähl mir mehr pls ... wenn die Tank´s ihren Job machen wie sie sollen zieht auch keiner Aggro



Habe ich, lerne es einfach!


----------



## Tomratz (9. Februar 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> 10 Minuten?! Eigentlich wird dort drin nonstop geleavt und geladen. Geh einfach so zeitig wie möglich nach ID-Reset, Montag oder Dienstag dauert die Wartezeit am längsten. Schade dass ich nicht dabei war, seine Forderung gab doch bestimmt nettes Gelächter im Chat.^^



Er meinte LFG, also den normalen Dungeonfinder, da kanns schon etwas länger dauern. Beim Raidfinder ist es ja tatsächlich so, dass da kaum eine Gruppe von Anfang bis Ende zusammen ist.

Entgegen Doofkatzes meistens stimmiger Annahme, war der Agententag diese Woche mal Gestern, zumindest was meine Bemühungen im Raidfinder betrifft.

Belagerung war ja noch in Ordnung, alle Bosse lagen im first, Loot gabs für mich leider keinen.

Also für den zweiten Teil angemeldet und Instantinvite bekommen.

Schon beim Trash vor Ultraxion (der soll doch generft worden sein), hats ne gefühlte Ewigkeit gedauert, die ganze Fläche stand in Flammen und ich hab es sogar geschafft, mit meinem Healpriest zu sterben  

Bei Ultraxion ging das Spiel dann weiter, trotzdem lag er im first try. Ohne mir die Buffs abzuholen lag ich trotzdem an 2. Stelle im Heal, was mich schon ein wenig nachdenklich stimmte.

Schiff ging recht gut, Gotteshymne sei dank, der Rücken zog sich wieder eine halbe Ewigkeit hin. Wir haben fast 10 Minuten gebraucht  .

Dann der Endkampf. Erst mal ewiges raus und rein von Spielern bis es endlich losging. 

Auf der Plattform bevor es zum Finale kommt, ist die Gruppe dann jämmerlich verreckt, es kam Schaden ohne Ende, was nicht mehr gegenheilbar war.

Ich hab dann mal im Recount nachgesehen was an Heilung rausging. An erster Stelle lag ein Druide, danach kam mein Holypriester, dann lange nichts und dann der Rest der Heiler. Der Dudu und ich waren die einzigen, die mehr als 20K HpS gedrückt haben, dann gabs noch einen Pala mit knappen 19K und der Rest dümpelte bei 14 K und weniger rum. DpS war auch mehr als mager  

Ich musste dann weg, was mir auch nicht sooooo sehr leid getan hat. Selbst wenn wir mit der Gruppe auf die letzte Plattform gekommen wären, hätte uns Deathwing so was von den A.... versohlt, das hätte mit der Gruppe nie geklappt.


----------



## Kyrador (9. Februar 2012)

hexxhexx schrieb:


> Da kann Blizz doch nichts für?
> Sollen die alle Raids und INIs > FL abschalten, bis Du deine Sachen dort beisammen hast?



Natürlich ist es nicht rein Blizzards Schuld, denn letztlich entscheidet immer noch der Spieler, wo er hingeht. ABER die überwältigende Mehrheit der Spieler nutzt den extremen Komfort, den Blizzard ihnen bietet (und das kann man Blizzard vorwerfen!):

- drei 5er Instanzen mit selbem Beuteniveau wie Feuerlande (372 hätte es auch getan, die Zul-Instanzen waren ja auch nicht auf T11-Niveau)
- zusätzlich ist die Punkteausbeute beim Instanzgang deutlich besser als in Feuerlande
- diese Instanzen können im Gegensatz zu Feuerlande beliebig oft am Tag besucht werden (da ID im LFD nicht existiert)
- final sind die drei Instanzen viel, viel, VIEL einfacher als Feuerlande (was irgendwie lustig ist, da Feuerlande normal schon simpel ist)

Ich weiß ja nicht, wie es dir geht, ich hab spätestens nach drei Instanzen (egal welche der drei neuen mir zugewiesen werden) keine Lust mehr auf die 5er. Einmal die Woche Feuerlande als Ausgleich ist da ganz angenehm, ausserdem ist es interessanter, eine andere Klasse als den Main mal im Raid auszutesten.


----------



## Fremder123 (9. Februar 2012)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, wie es dir geht, ich hab spätestens nach drei Instanzen (egal welche der drei neuen mir zugewiesen werden) keine Lust mehr auf die 5er.


Ich auch nicht. Aber warum auch. Grad mal Deine Schamanin angesehen und die ist ähnlich equipped wie mein Paladin. D.h. Du brauchst doch gar nix mehr, weder für Punkte noch Dropps aus den 5ern. Da kann Dir FL doch eigentlich recht egal sein. Und wenn der Twink vom Twink da nicht immer reinkommt... naja, er wird es verkraften.^^


----------



## Doofkatze (9. Februar 2012)

Lachen, weinen ... man weiß es nicht.

Mittwoch, 19 Uhr, Primetime, LFR Teil 2:
Nach 16 Minuten Wartezeit ging es für 4 DDs unserer Gilde los. 

Beim Trash haben immer wieder Heiler, wahlweise DDs abwechselnd Aggro, die Kämpfe ziehen sich, alleine ich sterbe fast gleich 3 mal. Nach dem Trash wird sich beschwert, das die Tanks ruhig mal abspotten könnten.

Der Ultraxionkampf
Das erste schwindende Licht kommt, läuft ab, Tank kippt um. Wird gerezzt. Das zweite schwindende Licht kommt, läuft ab, zweiter Tank kippt um, der erste Tank ist zum Glück wieder da. Der zweite Tank wird gerezzt ... Nachdem 4 Brezes auf die beiden Tanks gegangen sind, wovon 3 auf 1 Tank liefen, der andere (gleicher Server, gleiche Gilde) es jedoch schaffte, mal zu klicken und in seiner Abwesenheit DDs verreckten, wipten wir bei 24 Mio Rest. Da der zweite Tank dann doch nochmal zu klicken vergaß (ergo beim 2. und ca. 6. schwindenden Licht starb).
Danach flamte der erste Tank, das WIR DDs AUFHÖREN SOLLTEN ZU SPOTTEN und wir ja richtig doof wären.
Beide Tanks wurden entsorgt.

Ein Gildenheiler kam online ... Wir waren zu fünft und fackelten nicht lange, verließen dann nach den beiden Tankkicks die Gruppe, da noch 2 Heiler aus der gleichen Gilde wie die beiden Tanks kamen.

Wir meldeten uns direkt neu an ...

So standen wir wieder vor dem Trash und sahen bekannte Gesichter ... So ca. 2 bekannte Tanks + 2 Heiler aus der gleichen Gilde ... Unsere beiden Tankexperten, die wir erst gekickt hatten und die nu inner neuen Gruppe sind.

Der Trash
Wir 5 platzierten uns am Rand, um uns das Schauspiel ansehen zu können. Genauso wie beim ersten Trash: Ständig hatten Heiler + DDs Aggro, da die Tanks erstmal gar nichts machten. Wie üblich kam dann aus irgendeiner Ecke nach dem Trash der erste Flame.

Bevor wir die Tanks aus der ersten Gruppe entfernten, erklärten wir das schwindende Licht. Es bestand also Hoffnung, das die beiden es nun hinbekommen könnten.

Der Ultraxionkampf
Es kam, wie es kommen musste. Der eine Tank wurde 3 mal gerezzt, der andere Tank 1 mal, da beide sich nicht immer wegklickten ... Sie konnten es scheinbar beide, denn jeder hat es mal geschafft, passend zu klicken. Bei 3 Mio Rest verstarben wir am Softenrage, da der eine Tank nicht mehr spottete und eh schon 6 tote DDs einfach zu viel waren ...

Nach erneutem Flame vom gleichen Tank wie vorher, wo UNS die Schuld gegeben wurde, wurden beide wieder rausgeschmissen, mit den neuen Tanks funktionierte es dann mühelos.


----------



## Kyrador (9. Februar 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht. Aber warum auch. Grad mal Deine Schamanin angesehen und die ist ähnlich equipped wie mein Paladin. D.h. Du brauchst doch gar nix mehr, weder für Punkte noch Dropps aus den 5ern. Da kann Dir FL doch eigentlich recht egal sein. Und wenn der Twink vom Twink da nicht immer reinkommt... naja, er wird es verkraften.^^



Der Twink verkraftet es sicher  es geht aber eher um folgende Situation: zwei Kumpels und ich wollten am WE einfach entspannt etwas gemeinsam spielen. Wie gesagt, 5er Instanz keine Lust mehr (zu oft gesehen), DS geht nicht (Twink zu schlecht ausgestattet, selbst für LFR)... also einfach mal locker flockig Feuerlande gehen. Und da ist es schon spannend, wenn man nach zwei Stunden keine Gruppe zusammenbekommt...


----------



## Fremder123 (9. Februar 2012)

So, Doppelpost, aber das Thema passt nicht in den vorigen. Da hier ab und an Beschwerden kommen, dass sich alle nur selbst loben und immer die anderen die Bösen seien gestehe ich jetzt mal, dass ich gestern auch Schwein war.

Nach dem Raid dachte ich so bei mir, mein Main (Heilpala) könnt ja mal für den Steinernen Kern anmelden und seit langem mal wieder schauen ob endlich der Drache bei Plattenhaut droppt. Ini würde ich natürlich zu Ende machen, wie sonst ja auch. Was ich dann aber nicht tat. Warum? Nun, eins nach dem anderen. Also als Heiler angemeldet und es ging schon gut los. Der erste Tank leavte sofort nach Betreten der Instanz. Warum weiß ich nicht, an meinem 397er Equip kanns nicht gelegen haben. Die anderen schienen noch recht frisch 85 zu sein ihrem Equip nach, aber genau für sie sind die Instanzen ja da. Sie bestanden aus Eleschami, Schurke und Hexe. Also gewartet. Irgendwann kam ein neuer Tank und es ging los. In den Gruppen vorm 1. Boss herrschte ein heilloses Chaos, meist hatte jeder Aggro von irgendwas.

Nach diesen Tumulten standen wir schließlich vorm Wurm der aussieht wie aus Reifen gemacht. Und es ging weiter wie es begann. Keiner ging in Phase 1 auf die Kristalle, die musste der Tank mit Schockwelle zerbomben. Jener fuhr auch den mit Abstand meisten Schaden, die DDs pegelten sich bei ca. 6k ein (also mittleres WotLK-Niveau). In der ersten Abtauchphase starb der Schami, weil er nicht rechtzeitig wegging, als der Wurm hochkam. Und das trotz Instant-Geisterwolf-Möglichkeit. In der 2. Phase 1 dasselbe Spiel, der Tank bombte die Kristalle, die DDs machten gefühlte Autohits auf den Boss. Ich heilte vor mich hin. Die 2. Phase 2 kommt und Schurke sowie Hexe sterben nacheinander im Auftauchen vom Wurm. Der Tank zerhackte den Boss dann allein zu Ende... was er aber eigentlich ohnehin die ganze Zeit getan hatte. Ok macht ja nix, kann ja mal passieren.

Der Schami meinte dann, dass ein BR gut gewesen wäre (warum er nicht geankt hatte fiel mir in dem Moment natürlich nicht ein zu fragen). Die Hexe meinte, das ginge nicht im Kampf. Ich erwiderte dass der Seelenstein sehr wohl im Kampf einen BR ermöglicht (ist ja nicht so dass das seit Monaten implementiert ist). Sie meinte dann, dass sie ja tot war - wohlgemerkt, sie starb eine ganze Phase nach dem Schami. Also gut, weiter gehts. *seufz* Beim Koloss im Tunnel danach starb wiederum der Schami, weil er im explodierenden Kristall stand und zugleich das Stampfen abbekam. Hüpfen hielt natürlich keiner für notwendig. Ich konnte mir dann die Frage nicht verkneifen, wer alles neu in der Ini sei (ist ja kein Problem, dann kann man Tipps geben, aber derjenige muss auch mal sagen dass er dies und das nicht kennt). Der Schami verließ sofort die Gruppe. Der Schurke fasste sich ein Herz und sagte, er war noch nicht auf hero drin. Die Hexe sagte gar nix. Als nächstes wurde ein Jäger für den Schamanen geladen... der deprimierenderweise denselben geringen Schaden machte.

So ging es stockend weiter zu Plattenhaut. Keine Kristalle wurden bei den Kolossen zerstört, keiner hüpfte beim stampfen - naja, hatte ich wenigstens was zu tun. Plattenhaut dauerte dann erwartungsgemäß recht lange und ich konnte am Ende grad noch 2 DDs mit vollem Heileinsatz retten, weil sie nicht aus dem Kristallbeschuss hinter eine Säule liefen. Der Boss lag und der einzige drachenähnliche Dropp war das Tank-Relikt. Schade. Nun überlegte ich und meine guten Vorsätze gerieten ins wanken. Mit der Gruppe würde die Instanz noch eine ganze Weile dauern und eigentlich wollte ich noch ein wenig twinken vorm schlafen gehen. Ohne lang zu hadern und ohne recht zu wissen was ich tat hatte ich auch schon auf "Gruppe verlassen" geklickt.

Mit einem anfänglich schlechten Gewissen loggte ich dann um. War keine Glanztat und das geb ich hier auch zu. Aber ich hatte einfach zu dieser Stunde recht wenig Geduld, das kennt vielleicht der eine oder andere. Keine Entschuldigung, ich weiß. Aber ich machs wieder gut. Bei der nächsten Gruppe bleib ich bis zum Ende. Ganz ehrlich. Wirklich. Höchstwahrscheinlich.^^


----------



## Doofkatze (9. Februar 2012)

Schaden, der nicht geheilt werden will, sollte auch nicht geheilt werden 

Lernen durch Schmerz ist eine äußerst gute Möglichkeit, zumindest solange man verständlich erklärt, warum die Leute sterben. Das ist zumindest eine vernünftige Variante, um gegen den "Ich-bin-neu"-Alzheimerprozess entgegenzuwirken.

Und das schöne ist: wenn man dann einmal schon groß schreibt und machst und tust ist es für die Mitstreiter eher ein Gefallen, wenn du bleibst. Da wird ein Gruppenleave gar nicht als negative Handlung aufgenommen, wie als wenn man sich heimlich "verpisst".


----------



## aufgeraucht (9. Februar 2012)

Ich habe eine Frage zur Abklingzeit nach Ausschlusswahl.

Ich twinke derzeit mal wieder. Bisher habe ich mit dem Twink keine einzige Ausschlusswahl gestartet. Eben sagte jemand am Anfang der Ini "bin kurz afk" und war bis zum Endboss nicht mehr gesehen. Die Truppe war gut, zweiter Run, aber der 'Afkler' bestätigte die Rollenwahl nicht. Als ich ihn rausvoten wollte, ging es wegen Abklingzeit nicht. Bekommt jemand eine Abklingzeit auf neuerliche Rauswahl, nachdem er gekickt wurde oder lag es möglicherweise an jemand kickfreudigem aus der Gruppe?
Google hatte keine Antwort parat, zu widersprüchlich die Aussagen.


----------



## Dogarn (9. Februar 2012)

Ich habe mal etwas schönes zu erzählen!

Und zwar habe ich mir einen neuen Twink erstellt. Schamane, Heiler.
Nun bin ich ja nicht der beste Heiler, da ich Reinbluttank bin, aber man sollte Dinge auch aus der Perspektive von den anderen sehen.

Gelevelt hatte ich den Schamie über die neuen Quests. Ist ja eig ganz nice, hin und wieder mal ne Ini, heilen war nie ein Problem, dank accountgear.

So kam es, das besagter Schamane irgendwann in den Steinernden Kern nhc kam.

Trash ging super, der Tank war ein DK, was ihr sofort zum BLUTsbruder für mich machte (kleiner Wortwitz, Hehe).
Die DDs waren und sind in dieser Geschichte unwichtig und werden nicht weiter erwähnt.

Wir kamen zum ersten Boss. Besagter Schamieheiler hatte das Pech falsch zu stehen und eher auf seinen Cast als auf das Movement zu achten...und verstarb eines steinigen Todes.

Kurz danach fielen Drei Schadensausteiler zu Boden und blieben liegen. Ein Bluttodesritter zergte den Boss auf 0% Life.

Leise versuchte ich mich zu entschuldigen und erwartete mit zugekniffenen Augen den Kickvote, doch der blieb aus!
Die Unwichtigen DDs schienen mich kicken zu wollen, aber der Tank stimmte dagegen und verhalf mir somit zum Dableiben. (ich bin nicht sicher, ob das ganz die Wahrheit ist, der Tnak meinte aber Kickvotes gegen mich verneint zu haben.)

Ich fragte, warum der Tank mich Noobheiler nicht kicken wollte.

FLASHBACK!

Ich stehe in meiner Knochenrüstung im Steinernden Kern nhc. Als 85er mit Epischer Ausrüstung, dazu noch DKtank...ich war quasi Gott! Und chuck Norris! In einer Person!!!

(Was macht ein 85er Dk Tank in Steinernder Kern nhc???)

Na einem Kumpel helfen, der grade twinken wollte (Schurke, Level 82 zu damaliger Zeit)

Die Truppe war schwächlich, doch ich verschaffte uns den Zugang zum Wurm.

Ähnliche situation, Heiler kippte um, DDs kippten um, Ich machte den Boss solo down.

In der Gruppe wurden die Stimmen laut den Heiler zu kicken, er würde ja nicht heilen.

Doch meine stimme war lauter : "auch Noobs müssen lernen zu spielen. Er bleibt und gibt sein Bestes!"

Es kam also nicht zum Rauswurf, ich verneinte die Kickvotes.

Flashback Ende

"Warum verneinst du die Kickvotes gegen mich?" fragte ich angeschlagen, als der Todesritter mir aufhalf.
"Noobs müssen auch lernen zu spielen." lachte der Untote Ritter mich an. "du bleibst und gibst dein Bestes."
"Woher hast du das Zitat?" fragte ich ungläubig.
"Ich war mal als heiler hier, und ein Todesritter 85 hatte nach dem Gruppentod den ersten Boss solo gemacht. Danach hat er mich mit diesen Worten hier drin gelassen."
Eine Träne lief mir die Wange runter, als ich dem virtuellen Ritter um den Hals fiel und ihm sagte, dass ich dieser Todesritter gewesen war (übertriebene Darstellung).

Wir lachten und lachten und lachten und belehrten die DDS unserem Beispiel zu folgen.


Die Moral von der Geschichte: Man sieht sich immer zweimal im Leben. Seid nett zu Euren Mitmenschen, dann sind sie es auch. Esst immer Euren Spinat auf, damit ihr groß und stark werdet.

So long
Der Geschichtenerzähler

P.S.: Meine Finger bluten. again.


----------



## Cassiopheia (9. Februar 2012)

Schöne Geschichte!


----------



## J_0_T (9. Februar 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Frage zur Abklingzeit nach Ausschlusswahl.
> 
> Ich twinke derzeit mal wieder. Bisher habe ich mit dem Twink keine einzige Ausschlusswahl gestartet. Eben sagte jemand am Anfang der Ini "bin kurz afk" und war bis zum Endboss nicht mehr gesehen. Die Truppe war gut, zweiter Run, aber der 'Afkler' bestätigte die Rollenwahl nicht. Als ich ihn rausvoten wollte, ging es wegen Abklingzeit nicht. Bekommt jemand eine Abklingzeit auf neuerliche Rauswahl, nachdem er gekickt wurde oder lag es möglicherweise an jemand kickfreudigem aus der Gruppe?
> Google hatte keine Antwort parat, zu widersprüchlich die Aussagen.



Bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, aber es kann sein das durch abschluss der instanz das ganze nicht funktioniert. Hatte aber soclh ein problem nie direkt gehabt.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (10. Februar 2012)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, aber es kann sein das durch abschluss der instanz das ganze nicht funktioniert. Hatte aber soclh ein problem nie direkt gehabt.



ein spieler, der gekickt wird kann vorerst nicht wieder gekickt werden. nach jedem kick, steigt die zeit an, in der man ihn nicht rauswählen kann. warum es sowas überhaupt gibt, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, denn spieler die immer und immer wieder gekickt werden, scheinen es ja verdient zu haben.


----------



## Fremder123 (10. Februar 2012)

Derzeit verkehrte Welt in der Welt der Kriegskunst:

Mein 76er Schurke hat als reiner DD momentan oft Instant-Invite direkt nach Anmelden für eine Instanz. Meine 49er Diszi-Priesterin muss dagegen trotz Heiler-/DD-Anmeldung jedes Mal fast 10 Minuten warten bis endlich mal was losgeht. Hört mal auf soviele Heiler zu spielen, ich bin sonst verwirrt. x)


----------



## Doofkatze (10. Februar 2012)

Mein Bär/Baum war gestern mit LFR Teil 2 dran, ich wollt gerne mal Bär probieren und hab erstmalig Teil 2 tanken wollen und daher die Tankmakierung aktíviert ... Ich kam als Baum rein.

Erschreckend ... Mein Baumequipment ist ja gerade mal 378, dafür voll verzaubert und abgestimmt, alles nur Sachen, auf die ich als Tank mal mitgewürfelt habe, wenn alle gepasst haben + dann eben Zusätze aus dem LFR, wo ich dann in Baumspec mit Baumequipment dann noch einiges ausbessern konnte.
Mittlerweile bin ich dennoch im Normalfall immer Platz 1-3, gestern mit rund 20k HPS bei Todesschwinge unterwegs gewesen, Ultraxion regelmäßig 20-35k (jenachdem, ob ich den roten Buff am Anfang bekomme oder erst später den blauen nehme) und auch beim Schiffkampf sind regelmäßig 13-15k HPS drin.

Ich bunker derzeit die Tapferkeitspunkte, mittlerweile 2900 (davon rund 2500 aus den letzten Wochen LFR), da ich mit der Performance voll zufrieden bin und gar nicht mehr brauche.

Bei meinem DK (BLut + Frost) ist es ähnlich. 3800 Punkte. Was will ich mehr als 25k DPS bei glattem 380er Gear bzw. Unsterblichkeit mit 384er Gear.


----------



## Fremder123 (10. Februar 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Ich bunker derzeit die Tapferkeitspunkte, mittlerweile 2900 (davon rund 2500 aus den letzten Wochen LFR), da ich mit der Performance voll zufrieden bin und gar nicht mehr brauche.
> 
> Bei meinem DK (BLut + Frost) ist es ähnlich. 3800 Punkte. Was will ich mehr als 25k DPS bei glattem 380er Gear bzw. Unsterblichkeit mit 384er Gear.


Unsterblichkeit mit 384, soso. Lass mich raten: Du bist in keiner Stammgruppe, die ernsthaft DS raidet.


----------



## Doofkatze (10. Februar 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Unsterblichkeit mit 384, soso. Lass mich raten: Du bist in keiner Stammgruppe, die ernsthaft DS raidet.




Exakt.

Ich laufe derzeit fast nur LFR, mittlerweile nur noch selten Instanzen oder hier und da mal Quatsch in WotLK Raids, Eventinis ...
Mittlerweile fehlt mir einfach die "Zeit", da ich oftmals erst gegen 19 Uhr online gehe und oftmals um 21 Uhr schon Ende ist, um noch meine Schönheitsschlaf zu bekommen.

In Instanzen noch zu sterben, ist da wirklich schwer geworden, selbst wenn man 3 DDs hat, die nichtmal 10k DPS fahren. Und im LFR? Der 2er Tankboni sorgt nochmal für mehr Eigenheilung, sodass man teilweise auf die 35% Marke fast schon wartet, um knappe 2 Sekunden später per Selfheal wieder auf 100% (+141% Schild) zu klettern.

Wirklich sterben ... nuja ... nur noch, wenn irgendwas so gar nicht passt. Aber eben nie, weil mal zu wenig Heilung da sein könnte (weil man zu viel Schaden nimmt)


----------



## Stevesteel (16. Februar 2012)

Mit Heilschamanin gestern Vortex, Tank und DD verließen uns nachdem sie 85 geworden sind.
Nicht die feine Art, aber was kann man machen?
Fix neu angemeldet, 4min CD sind nicht so wild.
Gehofft, in eine der 84-85er Inis zu kommen, natürlich waren es wieder immer nur Steinerner Kern und Vortex -_-
Aber ging schnell, alles fein.

So, Gratis Push für den Thread


----------



## Cavulon (16. Februar 2012)

Mit meiner Tank-Paladina die Cata Heros übersprungen und in ZA und ZG Items farmen gegangen...schwerer Fehler -.-

ZG: 1. Grp klaut mir so häufig die Aggro (alles 85er mit LFR und DS Gear...), sodass ich irgendwann einfach nicht mehr spotte...mir doch egal. 2. Gruppe schafft es bei Jin'Do einfach nicht sich auf die Ketten zu stellen, wenn sie einen Bodycheck bekommen..so haben wir 4 (VIER!!) Trollgeister verbraucht, bis alle 3 Ketten weg waren. Die 3. Gruppe hat das nach 4 Wipes immernoch nicht verstanden, sodass ich gegangen bin. Man merkt wieder: Die 3 neuen Inis sind so einfach, dass die leute wieder vergessen vorsichtig zu sein und alle Taktiken außer Tank'n'Spank vergessen..

ZA: Soviele Fehlgruppenpulls hab ich noch nicht erlebt...jede Gruppe die man umgeht wird von irgendeinem Deppen doch noch gepullt..dieser stirbt, flamed rum..die Gruppe holt sich am besten noch eine zweite dazu (Späher sei dank) und mit 7-8 Mobs stirbt unsere kleine 4er gruppe mal eben weg. Jippie...




Und nun was positives: Nachdem ich mit ein bisschen rumfälschen einen itemschnitt von 353 hatte (Dabei Helm, Schultern, Gürtel und Schmuckstück noch so bei 316, 318) kam ich doch in die Endzeit. Als Tank weniger Leben als die DDs...die stöhnten erst, doch dank gutem Heiler und geschickter Nutzung meiner CDs locker durch. Dieselben DDs jedoch fuhren erstaunlich wenig Schaden..sodass Mr Bluthuf und Murozond doch zum Ende hin spannend wurden (nur noch 1 Plattform, und alle Gläser verbraucht) Items sagen also nicht alles. 

Leider natürlich kein Loot, genau wie bisher seit 3 Tagen in ZA und ZG. Da ich jedoch alles für Gerechtigkeitspunkte habe steh ich nun auf dem Schlauch, hoffentlich hab ich die Tage mehr Glück


----------



## Doofkatze (16. Februar 2012)

Dienstag waren wir mit 4 Leuten auf Trab und haben uns köstlich in der Eventini amüsiert ... Zuerst war unser Heiler im Kleid da, dann hab ich nachgezogen (als Tank), später dann die DDs, zum Schluss (ja, manche haben halt viele 85er^^) waren wir jeweils mit nem ILvl von 300 drin, da nur Kleid, Gürtel, Armschienen + Stiefel sichtbar waren.

"was guckstn? Noch nie n Tank im Kleid gesehen?"

Die Reaktionen unserer Random Opfer Mitstreiter waren zu köstlich.


----------



## Herz des Phönix (18. Februar 2012)

War heute wieder ein bisschen "twinken" mit meinem Jäger, so dass er endlich bereit für den LFR wurde.
Also für 1. Teil angemeldet, keine wipes, 2 Items abgestaubt - unter anderem die krassen T13 Schultern,
die an Orcs einfach geil aussehen ^_^ *freu*

Wurde von Kollegen dann für den 2. Teil eingeladen, welchen ich dann etwa 20 Minuten später betreten habe.
Nach dem Trash stand im Chat "nene gerktahr (<- mein Name total falsch geschrieben)" Ich dachte mir nix weiter dabei und legten den Boss.
Ich weiss, mein Equip ist nur gerade knapp für den LFR fähig und gesockelt habe ich nichts, geschweige denn VZt.
Aus einem einfachen Grund: Ich habe ziemlich viele 85er, und jeden einzelnen von denen in jedem EQ-Stand
zu Sockeln ist mir einfach zu doof. Besonders wenn ich dann am nächsten Tag ein neues Teil bekomme und
die, sagen wir, 1000g einfach umsonst waren.

Zurück zum Thema.

Boss erfolgreich gelegt, und plötzlich kam ein /w von meinem Kollegen, es sei gerade ein Kickvote gegen mich gestartet worden.
Trotzdem wurde es abgelehnt.
Dann kam eine Standpauke von demjenigen, der den Kick gestartet hat
(nebenbei angemerkt, es war ein Jäger, so wie ich. Itemgeilheit und so),
dass es eine unverschämtheit sei ohne Sockel/VZ in den Raidfinder zu gehen. 
Für den normalen Raid - selbstverständlich. Für den Raidfinder? Meiner meinung nach übertrieben.
Die meisten in der Gruppe haben mir auch zugestimmt. Ich zitiere: 
*"Für den LFR braucht man keine VZ, sondern nur ein bisschen Hirn"*

Luftschiff, wieder Firsttry. Diesmal kam kein Kickvote mehr.
Nur so: Im Schaden war ich so ca Platz 10 und wirklich Verheerende Fehler habe ich keinen gemacht.

Rücken: Auch hier gings gut.
Dann kam der Moment vor Todesschwinge. Ich dachte mir schon "bitte kein kick, bitte kein kick" und 5 Sekunden später stand ich in OG.^^

Meine 2 Kollegen haben anscheinend den rest zugeflamet und wurden auch gekickt... *schuldgefühl*

Also wieder angemeldet, kamen zum Glück bei 3/8 rein, Boss erfolgreich gelegt, leider nichts schönes gedroppt


----------



## Fumika (18. Februar 2012)

Och bei mir liefs die letzten 2 Wochen gut (außer das mein Schild einfach nicht in der Stunde des Zwielicht droppt!)

Der einzige kleine vorfall war gestern.
Standen gerade vor Erzbischof Benedictus direkt vorm pull, (der hatt noch mit thrall geplaudert)
als plötzlich n kickvote für den Schurken aufging.

Angegebener grund : lässt andere für sich arbeiten, siehe recount.

Das war so lächerlich direkt vorm endboss den typen kicken lassen xD.
Hab dann abgelehnt, und er blieb auch (den anderen war das wohl auch zu blöd ;P).

Manche glauben auch wenn se 20 k dps aufwärts schaffen sind se die recount Götter ^^


----------



## Kyrador (20. Februar 2012)

Ich finde es faszinierend... Blizzard hat den LFR doch eigentlich wirklich idiotensicher gemacht, möchte man meinen... tja, Pustekuchen! Ultraxion ist mittlerweile der LFR-Killer schlechthin und ich weigere mich im LFR, diesen Boss bestreiten zu wollen...

Es ist wirklich unglaublich, wie
- Spieler nicht in der Lage sind, die Restlaufdauer eines Debuffs zu prüfen (und das nach mehrmaliger Ansage)
- Spieler sich weigern, es Heilern einfacher zu machen, indem sie einen dicken, fetten Button zu klicken
- Spieler scheinbar nur drei Buttons kennen (was ist BR? was ist KR?)

Allein Faktum 1 hat mir gestern sage und schreibe 15 Wipes mit 4 verschiedenen Gruppen an dem Boss beschert...
Es ist echt traurig, dass sich die Leute wirklich keine Mühe geben, sich auch nur ansatzweise anzustrengen...


----------



## campino76 (20. Februar 2012)

Herz schrieb:


> Ich weiss, mein Equip ist nur gerade knapp für den LFR fähig und gesockelt habe ich nichts, geschweige denn VZt.
> Aus einem einfachen Grund: Ich habe ziemlich viele 85er, und jeden einzelnen von denen in jedem EQ-Stand
> zu Sockeln ist mir einfach zu doof. Besonders wenn ich dann am nächsten Tag ein neues Teil bekomme und
> die, sagen wir, 1000g einfach umsonst waren.



Grad wenn du schon sooo viele 85er hast, wird bestimmt auch ein geskillter Juwe und VZ dabei sein und für die günstigen VZ/Sockelsteine sollte immer Gold da sein. ^^ Wenn du nun anderen Spielern "Itemgeilheit" vorwirfst, dann werf ich dir einfach mal "Goldgeilheit" vor, weil du nicht bereit bist, welches für deine Equippflege auszugeben. 


Zurück zum Thema:
Meinereiner hat seinen Schurken auch mal wieder durch den 1. Teil vom LFR gedrückt, in der Hoffnung, dass ich vl mal Phiole voller Schatten abstauben kann.

LFR lief fast problemlos.. einzig der 2. Tank fiel ungut auf.

Beim 1. Boss. MT tankt den Boss mit dem Rücken zu den Meeles.. 2. Tank steht bei den Meeles und spottet den Boss nach Lust & Laune.. quasi ohne erkennbaren Grund (mal bei 1. Stack, mal bei 4 Stacks.. also wirklich vollkommen sinnfrei) und jedesmal dreht sich dadurch der Boss ins Meelecamp, was vorallem ab 35% für einen Meuchler äusserst nervig ist.
Beim 2. Boss (dem mit der Schattenkugel) das selbe Spiel. Er steht im Meelecamp, spottet den Boss und dieser macht diesen Strahl mit dem er sich heilt. ^^ Ich glaub in dem ganzen Kampf hat er das 2mal gemacht, aber gelegt haben wir ihn trotzdem. Auf meine Ansage hin, dass ich noch nie jemanden so bescheuert hab tanken sehn, kommt von ihm nur "Is halt LRF..". 

Bei Boss 3 + 4 lief gottseidank alles - mehr oder minder - nach Plan. Beim 3. Boss blieb mehr als der halbe Raid am Boss, statt auf den Blob zu gehn und bei Hagara gabs die üblichen Quotentoten bei den Eiswellen..

Der besagte 2. Tank freute sich über die T-Hände und ein Ausdauer-Trinket und meine Schurkin hat den Schmuck mal wieder nicht gesehn.  Ich raide mit 4 Chars DS (3 davon auch regulär im 10er), aber diese Phiole ist noch nie gedropt.  Ich glaub, die gibts gar nicht.


----------



## Cantharion (20. Februar 2012)

Herz schrieb:


> *"Für den LFR braucht man keine VZ, sondern nur ein bisschen Hirn"*



Kann ich so nur unterschreiben.
Warum sollte man mehrere Tausend g für teile ausgeben die man nach ein paar Tagen wieder wegwirft?


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (20. Februar 2012)

Cantharion schrieb:


> Kann ich so nur unterschreiben.
> Warum sollte man mehrere Tausend g für teile ausgeben die man nach ein paar Tagen wieder wegwirft?



klar kannst blind durch den lfr rennen und bei einem oder zwei spielern fällt sowas auch nicht auf....bei dw selbst, mal kurz aufs recount geschielt, liegen dann eben 2 spieler 50-60k dps unter einem. kein ding, er liegt. trotzdem finde ich es, den anderen spielern gegenüber, schon ein wenig frech. würde jeder ungesockelt und unverzaubert den lfr betreten, würden manche bosse eben nicht liegen und als teil des ganzen, sollte man auch dazu beitragen, dass dieser kleine ausflug auch gut verläuft.

ich bin eben das andere extrem, ich spiele seit classic und habe es gerade mal auf 3 chars geschafft. wenn ich mit meinem main den lfr betrete, gehe ich trotz einem itemlvl jenseits der 400, mit buffood und flask an den start. das verlange ich zwar nicht von meinen mitspielern, aber sockel und verzauberungen, sollten schon sein. es müssen ja nicht die teueren, roten steine und die besten verzauberungen sein. mischsteine tun es für den anfang auch und die sind ja wirklich nicht teuer, zudem wird einer der vielen chars bestimmt den beruf des juwelenschleifers erlernt haben. 

egal wie leicht, wow ist für mich immer noch ein gruppenspiel, in dem jedes gruppenmitglied auch sein bestes geben sollte. ich starte zwar keinen kickvote, jedoch habe ich auch keine lust dazu, andere durch den lfr zu ziehen....ja, es ist für mich ziehen, denn eine ganze gruppe solcher leute, wäre selbst im lfr erfolglos und in einer einigermaßen guten gruppe, könnte man auf die zwei, die sockel nicht für nötig halten, auch verzichten und zu 23igst an den start gehen.

übrigens wirft man jedes item nach relativ kurzer zeit wieder weg, denn man bekommt nicht immer gleich zu anfang das best-in slot-item. demnach bin ich nach erscheinen eines neuen contents, jeden zweiten tag am umschmieden und umsockeln um den dmg-output zu perfektionieren.


----------



## Potpotom (20. Februar 2012)

Gestern mal mit einem meiner Twinks in den LFR geschlürft... ein Prot-Pala, mit Prot-Skillung und einem Mix aus Prot/Retri-Klamotten die mich gerade so mit Ach und Krach auf die geforderte Stufe brachten, nicht verzaubert, gesockelt und auch nix umgeschmiedet - war als DD angemeldet, klar. Zur Erklärung, er soll mal Raid-Tank werden aber hat noch nicht alle Tankklamotten da er als Retri/Holy-Kombi gespielt wurde und ich grade umgeskilled habe - die drei letzten Inis tankt er wunderbar. Dem LFR will ich das noch nicht zumuten.

Hm, hab mich dann mit einem Mage um den 9.Platz im Mittelfeld "gestritten", was ich durchaus ok finde.

Bei Todesschwinge gabs dann einen Wipe - womöglich weil ich kleiner Pimmel unter den paar Mann war die auf die Blitze gingen, die Tentakel in den Fokus nahmen etc.pp. - endete mit einem Kick-Votum und etlichen Flames gegen mich, welches aber glücklicherweise abgelehnt wurde. Wie bescheuert kann man eigentlich sein?

Falsche Skillung - check
Blödes Equip - check

Richtig spielen - check
akzeptabler Schaden - check

Ja, da werde ich echt gerne geflamed von irgendwelchen Beppos die zwar in der richtigen Skillung drin sind aber dennoch hinter mir liegen.


----------



## Fremder123 (20. Februar 2012)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Allein Faktum 1 hat mir gestern sage und schreibe 15 Wipes mit 4 verschiedenen Gruppen an dem Boss beschert...
> Es ist echt traurig, dass sich die Leute wirklich keine Mühe geben, sich auch nur ansatzweise anzustrengen...



15 Wipes weil einige den Knopf nicht drücken?! Oje, dann hattet ihr echt schlechte Heiler. Nach der Zwielichtstunde zieht man den Raid mit Heilendem Regen/ Heiligem Strahlen etc. ja fast schon im Alleingang wieder hoch, das sollte also eigentlich kein Wipegrund sein. Ich bleib da auch gern mal draußen, auch als Heiler. Wipes hab ich bei Ultra im LfR zwar auch schon erlebt, aber da konnte der Tank die Aggro nicht halten (ja, das gibts tatsächlich noch!).



Cantharion schrieb:


> Kann ich so nur unterschreiben.
> Warum sollte man mehrere Tausend g für teile ausgeben die man nach ein paar Tagen wieder wegwirft?


Schon frech. Durchziehen lassen und dann noch die Items abstauben (ist ja Standard im LfR), saubere Arbeit. Gott sei Dank haben meine Raidchars den LfR schon lange nicht mehr nötig und die Twinks machen PvP, da muss ich mir solche Individuen nicht antun.


----------



## Kyrador (20. Februar 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> 15 Wipes weil einige den Knopf nicht drücken?! Oje, dann hattet ihr echt schlechte Heiler. Nach der Zwielichtstunde zieht man den Raid mit Heilendem Regen/ Heiligem Strahlen etc. ja fast schon im Alleingang wieder hoch, das sollte also eigentlich kein Wipegrund sein. Ich bleib da auch gern mal draußen, auch als Heiler. Wipes hab ich bei Ultra im LfR zwar auch schon erlebt, aber da konnte der Tank die Aggro nicht halten (ja, das gibts tatsächlich noch!).



Das bezog sich eher auf Tanks, die bei Fading Light den Knopf nicht drücken oder zu früh drücken, weil sie die Restlaufzeit nicht ablesen können...


----------



## Cantharion (20. Februar 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Schon frech. Durchziehen lassen und dann noch die Items abstauben (ist ja Standard im LfR), saubere Arbeit. Gott sei Dank haben meine Raidchars den LfR schon lange nicht mehr nötig und die Twinks machen PvP, da muss ich mir solche Individuen nicht antun.


Ich lasse mich nicht durchziehen. Ich kann meine Klasse spielen und bin, dps-mäßig, im Mittelfeld - was zimlich gut in Relation zu meinem gear ist.
P.S. schon frech als raider den nichtraidern (für die lfr oftmals BiS ist) das zeug wegzurollen dass man nach ein paar runs normal mode wieder austauscht.
Zum Glück verbringe ich meine Zeit, weder ingame noch iRL, nicht mit solchen pseudo-elitist-Individuen.


----------



## Velynn (20. Februar 2012)

*kopfschüttel*

2 Leute meiner Gilde und ich sind gestern mit unseren Twinks in einen Feuerlande Random-Raid.
Der Trash vor Alysrazor, ihr erinnert euch bestimmt noch an die 2 Feuerfalken, die Druiden und die Eier welche man wegbomben muss.
Faustregel: Steh beim Pull nicht in der Mitte, die Feuerfalken bomben anfangs dirket in die Druiden.
Die ersten Toten.
Der Random-Schurke der sich freiwillig gemeldet hatte den rechten Vogel zu steuern, wusste wie er später erklärte überhaupt nicht was er machen musste (im TS hat er infight btw nichts anmerken lassen..) so bombte der Rechte Vogel nach und nach die Movementkrüppel in unserem Raid weg, der linke Vogel pullte noch eine zusätzliche Patroullie, welche dann die restlichen Spieler umhaute. Die ersten Toten liefen bereits in den Raid und die eben-gepullte Mobgruppe vernichtete die Spieler auf halber Strecke. Schliesslich warteten alle vor dem Eingang bis die Leute nicht mehr infight waren und liefen dann rein. Unser Gildenschurke war bereits vor uns beim Alys-Trash und rezzte noch den Randomschurken, welcher wieder in die Mitte zu den Druiden lief und sich selbst plus unseren Gildenkollegen in den Tod riss...


----------



## Potpotom (20. Februar 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Schon frech. Durchziehen lassen und dann noch die Items abstauben (ist ja Standard im LfR), saubere Arbeit. Gott sei Dank haben meine Raidchars den LfR schon lange nicht mehr nötig und die Twinks machen PvP, da muss ich mir solche Individuen nicht antun.


Deine "Raidchars" sollten den LFR gar nicht nötig gehabt haben...


----------



## Fremder123 (20. Februar 2012)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Das bezog sich eher auf Tanks, die bei Fading Light den Knopf nicht drücken oder zu früh drücken, weil sie die Restlaufzeit nicht ablesen können...


Das macht Sinn und sollte in der Tat nicht passieren. Ich bin zwar kein Fan von Kickvotes, aber in dem Fall bewundere ich eure Geduld mit jenen Experten.



Cantharion schrieb:


> P.S. schon frech als raider den nichtraidern (für die lfr oftmals BiS ist) das zeug wegzurollen dass man nach ein paar runs normal mode wieder austauscht.
> Zum Glück verbringe ich meine Zeit, weder ingame noch iRL, nicht mit solchen pseudo-elitist-Individuen.


Schlechter Troll nach dem Motto: Ich will das letzte Wort haben. Versuchs nochmal, flamen hab ich bei Dir schon konstruktiver gesehen. Im übrigen habt ihr Geizkragen und Sockelverweigerer es augenscheinlich den, wie sagtest Du so schön, "Pseudo-Elitist-Individuen" (was für eine Wortkreation) zu verdanken, dass ihr überhaupt den LfR (ge-)schafft (bekommt). Er ist einfach, keine Frage. Aber entgegen anderslautenden Gerüchten steht die Lootkiste (noch) nicht am Eingangsportal. Nehmen wir mal an, alle 25 wären so drauf und sagen "Nö, das Gold für Itempflege ist mir zu schade und die anderen machen das schon. Im Mittefeld gümpeln ist toll und jeder der an der Spitze ist oder den Ehrgeiz dazu aufweist hat kein RL". Dann wäre spätestens beim Rücken Schluss, weil keiner eine Sehne kaputt kriegt. Vom Wahnsinn ganz zu schweigen, die blasigen Dinger würden euch in der Luft zerreißen. Stimmt schon, einer oder zwei mit jener Handlungsweise fallen nicht ins Gewicht. Aber der "Wenn das alle so machen..."-Gedanke ist allgegenwärtig und auch legitim. Womit sich der Kreis schließt und wir wieder beim durchziehen wären...^^

Es muss ja nicht so ausarten wie im offiziellen Forum, wo ein Magier mit Willesockeln sich monierte, dass im LfR keiner außer ihm Flask + Buffood einwirft. Aber in einem Event, was man mit anderen menschlichen Spielern bestreitet, habe ich persönlich mehr Respekt vor dem blauequippten Neuling, der es geradeso in den LfR schafft, selbst die 333er Schultern noch ordentlich verzaubert und eben nur ausrüstungsbedingt trotz ordentlicher Spielweise und redlichem Bemühen ein xtes Rad am Wagen ist als vor dem Epic-Ninja, welcher ohne Weiteres mit ein klein wenig eigenem Willen einen weit größeren Teil zum spielinternen Erfolg der Gruppe (!) beitragen könnte als er dies gerade tut, aber lieber wie ein Alt-68er ganz entspannt mit gammelnder Ausrüstung vor sich hin träumt.

Ist ja nur ein Spiel. Ja das ist es. Und es soll vor allem Spaß machen. Nur sollte man bedenken, dass das für alle Teilnehmer gilt und dieser den anderen Spielern vergeht, wenn man mangels Leistungsbereitschaft einzelner das gewünschte Ziel nicht oder nur unter unverhältnismäßigem Aufwand erreicht.



Potpotom schrieb:


> Deine "Raidchars" sollten den LFR gar nicht nötig gehabt haben...


Begründung? Ah ich verstehe... For the Horde & Co. haben sich ihre Bans anfangs auch nur spaßeshalber eingehandelt, so aus Neugierde zu wissen wie das ist gebannt zu werden und nicht etwa, weil das LfR-Zeugs dem DS-Raideinstieg behilflich war. Gut, dass Du für Durchblick sorgst.^^


----------



## campino76 (20. Februar 2012)

Cantharion schrieb:


> Ich lasse mich nicht durchziehen. Ich kann meine Klasse spielen und bin, dps-mäßig, im Mittelfeld - was zimlich gut in Relation zu meinem gear ist.
> P.S. schon frech als raider den nichtraidern (für die lfr oftmals BiS ist) das zeug wegzurollen dass man nach ein paar runs normal mode wieder austauscht.
> Zum Glück verbringe ich meine Zeit, weder ingame noch iRL, nicht mit solchen pseudo-elitist-Individuen.





Also, meiner Meinung nach, lässt sich jeder, der sein Equip nicht sockelt/vz, durchziehn. Würde jeder im LFR ohne Sockelsteine und ohne VZ rumlaufen, wären einige Bosse bestimmt nicht legbar. Dass Bosse gelegt werden, liegt daran, dass es auch genug Spieler im Raid gibt, die auf ihr Equip achten und es pflegen. Als Raider (der Dir was wegwürfelt ^^ ) kann ich Dich genauso fragen, wozu brauchst du das Equip, wenn du es nicht zu "schätzen" weisst (in Form von VZ und Sockelsteine)? 

Wie schon gesagt, die Steine und VZ sind nicht sooo teuer, dass man sie sich nicht leisten könnte. Jeder Spieler hat bestimmt Twinks/Gildies die dabei helfen können. Ausserdem, wer sagt, dass gleich bei der nächsten Runde LFR was besseres dropt als man hat? Mein Kriegertank läuft zB schon seit 12 ID's mit dem T13-Beinen aus dem LFR rum, weil ich im Mainraid noch kein Würfel- und Dropglück hatte. Hätt ich damals nicht so "frech" einem anderen (womöglich Nichtraider) das Token weggewürfelt, würd ich noch mit T12 bzw. ohne T13-4er-Boni rumlaufen.


----------



## Potpotom (20. Februar 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Begründung? Ah ich verstehe... For the Horde & Co. haben sich ihre Bans anfangs auch nur spaßeshalber eingehandelt, so aus Neugierde zu wissen wie das ist gebannt zu werden und nicht etwa, weil das LfR-Zeugs dem DS-Raideinstieg behilflich war. Gut, dass Du für Durchblick sorgst.^^


Die waren nicht mit ihren "Raidchars" dort drinnen... bei nem 390er IL wohl auch nicht allzu nötig, nicht wahr? Aber klang bist dahin erst einmal recht sinnig.

Begründung: Da du ja, nach eigener Aussage, mehrere Raidchars hast wirst du ja sicherlich des öfteren in den Feuerlanden gewesen sein bevor der LFR kam. Oder bist du da mit mehreren Chars durch den non-hm geeiert? So wie du dich hier gibst, wohl kaum. 

In aller Regel, war der Itemlevel höher und noch viel wichtiger, die Stats den Items aus dem LFR überlegen. Ergo... LFR war nicht nötig! Ob man das nun gemacht hat weil man ein schlechteres T13 haben wollte steht auf einem anderen Blatt Papier, nötig wars nicht.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (20. Februar 2012)

Cantharion schrieb:


> Ich lasse mich nicht durchziehen. Ich kann meine Klasse spielen und bin, dps-mäßig, im Mittelfeld - was zimlich gut in Relation zu meinem gear ist.
> P.S. schon frech als raider den nichtraidern (für die lfr oftmals BiS ist) das zeug wegzurollen dass man nach ein paar runs normal mode wieder austauscht.
> Zum Glück verbringe ich meine Zeit, weder ingame noch iRL, nicht mit solchen pseudo-elitist-Individuen.



ich sehe das als durchziehen lassen...aber egal. jedes item sehe ich als mittel zum zweck. das equip von content a, benötige ich um den content b zu bestreiten...usw. als nicht raider, habe ich das equip doch garnicht nötig. 

zudem geht es ums sockeln und verzaubern. ein nichtraider ist nach dem lfr auf seinem equipmaximum, da kann man doch sockel usw erwarten oder? ein raider sockelt und schmiedet nach jedem neu erhaltenen item um. 

und was ist das mittelfeld? bsp dw: 1. 90k dps, 2. 75k, 3-6. so um die 40-50k... dann fplgt der rest mit 30 oder weit weniger...

aber egal, es geht hier weder ums equip, das jemand brauchen könnte, noch um den dps-output, sondern ums zusammenspiel. wenn ich nackt in ne gruppe gehe und darauf hoffe, dass eben ein paar dabei sind, die ihren char am oberen limit bewegen, dann hat das für mich nichzs mit gruppenspiel zu tun.


----------



## Figetftw! (20. Februar 2012)

Cantharion schrieb:


> Ich lasse mich nicht durchziehen. Ich kann meine Klasse spielen und bin, dps-mäßig, im Mittelfeld - was zimlich gut in Relation zu meinem gear ist.
> P.S. schon frech als raider den nichtraidern (für die lfr oftmals BiS ist) das zeug wegzurollen dass man nach ein paar runs normal mode wieder austauscht.
> Zum Glück verbringe ich meine Zeit, weder ingame noch iRL, nicht mit solchen pseudo-elitist-Individuen.



Ja , wir sind schon verdammt böse Menschen.... findest du nicht auch das Hauptschüler so die coolsten sind ? die Realschüler sind so die normalen und die Gymnasier sind so voll die Looser und so!

i <3 vorurteile


----------



## Figetftw! (20. Februar 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Die waren nicht mit ihren "Raidchars" dort drinnen... bei nem 390er IL wohl auch nicht allzu nötig, nicht wahr? Aber klang bist dahin erst einmal recht sinnig.
> 
> Begründung: Da du ja, nach eigener Aussage, mehrere Raidchars hast wirst du ja sicherlich des öfteren in den Feuerlanden gewesen sein bevor der LFR kam. Oder bist du da mit mehreren Chars durch den non-hm geeiert? So wie du dich hier gibst, wohl kaum.
> 
> In aller Regel, war der Itemlevel höher und noch viel wichtiger, die Stats den Items aus dem LFR überlegen. Ergo... LFR war nicht nötig! Ob man das nun gemacht hat weil man ein schlechteres T13 haben wollte steht auf einem anderen Blatt Papier, nötig wars nicht.



Natülich war es nötig im LFR die Sets und Trinkets zu farmen , weil diese nunmal DEUTLICH besser waren als jedes 391 item aus Firelands....

Manchmal ist eben nicht Itemlevel > All

Und natürlich sind wir mit unseren Mainchars reingegangen


----------



## Kyrador (20. Februar 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Die waren nicht mit ihren "Raidchars" dort drinnen... bei nem 390er IL wohl auch nicht allzu nötig, nicht wahr? Aber klang bist dahin erst einmal recht sinnig.
> 
> Begründung: Da du ja, nach eigener Aussage, mehrere Raidchars hast wirst du ja sicherlich des öfteren in den Feuerlanden gewesen sein bevor der LFR kam. Oder bist du da mit mehreren Chars durch den non-hm geeiert? So wie du dich hier gibst, wohl kaum.
> 
> In aller Regel, war der Itemlevel höher und noch viel wichtiger, die Stats den Items aus dem LFR überlegen. Ergo... LFR war nicht nötig! Ob man das nun gemacht hat weil man ein schlechteres T13 haben wollte steht auf einem anderen Blatt Papier, nötig wars nicht.



Dieter Nuhr läßt grüßen... wenn man keine Ahnung hat...
Oder glaubst du, die Setboni des T13 gibts nur, weil sie so nen schönen Namen haben? Gerade die Setboni der Tanks sind spätestens ab Zon'ozz Pflicht, ohne die legst du keine Hardmodes in ihrer Urspungsform...


----------



## Hosenschisser (20. Februar 2012)

Figetftw! schrieb:


> Natülich war es nötig im LFR die Sets und Trinkets zu farmen , weil diese nunmal DEUTLICH besser waren als jedes 391 item aus Firelands....
> 
> Manchmal ist eben nicht Itemlevel > All





Kyrador schrieb:


> Dieter Nuhr läßt grüßen... wenn man keine Ahnung hat...
> Oder glaubst du, die Setboni des T13 gibts nur, weil sie so nen schönen Namen haben? Gerade die Setboni der Tanks sind spätestens ab Zon'ozz Pflicht, ohne die legst du keine Hardmodes in ihrer Urspungsform...



Komisch, daß würde ja bedeuten, daß man entweder keine T11/T12 HMs raiden konnte (es gab ja keinen nötigen LFR) oder es im T13 Content, die Möglichkeit sein Zeug auf Normal zu farmen, nicht meht besteht (dann wäre der LFR wirklich nötig).

Ich konnte beides nicht feststellen.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (20. Februar 2012)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Komisch, daß würde ja bedeuten, daß man entweder keine T11/T12 HMs raiden konnte (es gab ja keinen nötigen LFR) oder es im T13 Content, die Möglichkeit sein Zeug auf Normal zu farmen, nicht meht besteht (dann wäre der LFR wirklich nötig).
> 
> Ich konnte beides nicht feststellen.



wenn du nach der ersten id den hardmode angehst, ist die chance recht gering, dass diverse klassen ihren 4er boni haben. dann ersetzt mal auch mal ein 391 item, gegen ein 385er. zudem sind auch die trinkets ausm lfr recht gut...besser als so manches fl hc trinket  (die ja für manche klassen sogar ziemlicher müll sind).

im lfr bekommt man ja keine id und kann beliebig oft rein. wenn man immer 3-4 chars dabei hat, die noch looten können, ist es also möglich, in einer woche, jedem raidchar, das fehlende item zu besorgen.


----------



## Bergerdos (20. Februar 2012)

Cantharion schrieb:


> Ich lasse mich nicht durchziehen. Ich kann meine Klasse spielen und bin, dps-mäßig, im Mittelfeld - was zimlich gut in Relation zu meinem gear ist.



Wie hat das unser Raidleiter damals treffend formuliert: 
Wer keine Verbesserungen durch Buffood, Fläschchen, Sockel oder Verzauberungen braucht, der braucht auch keine Verbesserungen durch höherwertiges Equip.
Wer damals vor der Ini ohne Verzauberungen gestanden hat ist sofort aus der Gruppe geflogen.

Nehmen wir mal eine 378er Hose:  ca 370 Int, 2 Sockel. Sockel mit Bonus: 100 Int, Verzauberung 95 Int. Zusammen: 565 Int
Sockel und Verzauberung machen 35% der gesamten Int aus - und das bei "blauen" Sockelsteinen, also nicht die Sauteuren

Anders gesagt: eine 346er Hose mit Sockeln und Verzauberungen hat 90 Int mehr als die 378er ohne.
Wenn Jemand mit 346er Equip in den LFR käme würde jeder sagen "der lässt sich Ziehen", warum soll das bei unverzaubertem 378er anders sein.


----------



## Fremder123 (20. Februar 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Die waren nicht mit ihren "Raidchars" dort drinnen... bei nem 390er IL wohl auch nicht allzu nötig, nicht wahr? Aber klang bist dahin erst einmal recht sinnig.
> 
> In aller Regel, war der Itemlevel höher und noch viel wichtiger, die Stats den Items aus dem LFR überlegen. Ergo... LFR war nicht nötig! Ob man das nun gemacht hat weil man ein schlechteres T13 haben wollte steht auf einem anderen Blatt Papier, nötig wars nicht.


Oh oh, da liegst Du aber mal sowas von daneben. Die waren allesamt mit ihren Mainchars (wie man z.B. in der Stellungsnahme von DREAM Paragon nachlesen kann). Wäre auch unlogisch, wenn sie den Aufwand und die Bannwelle mit Twinks riskiert hätten. Warum? Ganz einfach, weil die T13-Setboni - grad die 4er - teils enorm stärker sind als alles was T12 zu bieten hat. Zudem haben die T13-Items mehr Sockel als T12, so dass selbst die 384er Teile den 391er mindestens ebenbürtig sind. Das was an Seconstats runtergeht ist absolut zu verschmerzen. Man sollte halt nicht nur aufs Itemlevel schielen und denken, was höher ist ist auch automatisch besser.

Schau Dir einfach mal die T13-Tankboni an, speziell die 4er. Man hat einfach nur durch anlegen der Setboni neue Raid-Cooldowns, welche die Kämpfe teils enorm vereinfachen! Unsere Tanks haben die mittlerweile alle und es ist schon grotesk, wie sehr man selbst den heroischen Modus damit vereinfachen kann. Verbindet man z.B. den 4er vom Blut-DK mit dem 4er vom Feral hat man eine Raidheilung die ihresgleichen sucht. Oder es kommt harter Schaden rein? Krieger, mach mal Schildwall für alle! Beim Feral ist es sogar am besten überhaupt. Egal ob er Katze oder Bär spielt, den 4er Tankbonus hat er IMMER (die 15 Sekunden wo er in Bär switchen muss sind geschenkt). Genau wie z.B. Jäger über den 2er jubeln, dagegen sind die T12-Boni ein Witz und die 391er Items im Vergleich entwertet.

Oder nimm die Trinkets. Z.B. die Stapeldinger vom Rücken, wo der Hauptwert gesteigert wird (Agi, Stärke, Int) oder die Wille für Heiler. Die Dmg-Procc-Dinger, die bei jedem Boss droppen können (Phiole & Co.). Ganz zu schweigen von den Waffen aus dem Wahnsinn. Was aus den Feuerlanden hält da mit? Was willst mit ner 391er 2H-Axt von Shannox hc, wenn Du 390er Gurthalakk mit den krassen Tentakeln haben kannst? Richtig, nix außer vielleicht das Zeug von Raggi. Und genau das haben die Gilden erkannt und sind in den LfR gerannt. Und jetzt sag mir nochmal, dass Raidchars da drin nix zu suchen hätten. Da spricht schon reichlich Kurzsichtigkeit, sorry das ist nicht böse gemeint.

Ach ja, hier noch die ausführliche Meldung von buffed und der betreffende Blog von FtH, wo er (reichlich übertrieben melancholisch) beschreibt, welche Mittel im Rennen um irgendwelche Spitzenplätze eingesetzt werden. Und der Aufwand für Twinkraids? Denk mal weiter als bis zum Tellerrand.^^


----------



## Figetftw! (20. Februar 2012)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Komisch, daß würde ja bedeuten, daß man entweder keine T11/T12 HMs raiden konnte (es gab ja keinen nötigen LFR) oder es im T13 Content, die Möglichkeit sein Zeug auf Normal zu farmen, nicht meht besteht (dann wäre der LFR wirklich nötig).
> 
> Ich konnte beides nicht feststellen.



Es gibt 2 Arten von Raidern

Die einen wollen einfahc nur raiden und die Bosse besiegen, am besten vor dem nächsten Content Patch. (Hier ist es so wie du sagst, LfR ist ein nettes Gimmick aber nicht umbedingt nötig, man schafft es auch so dauert es halt 1-2 ids länger)

Die anderen wollen so schnell wie möglich die Bosse besiegen und einen World/EU/German First Kill holen. Und hier entsteht ein Wettbewerb unter den Gilden, da viele eben jenen World/EU/German First Kill haben wollen. Und so "musste" man nunmal auch den LfR abfarmen um so gut wie möglich ins Rennen starten zu können. Das das ganze dann dank Blizzards Unfähigkeit den LfR richtig zu programmieren ins exploiten ausgeartet ist ist eine andere Sache


----------



## Potpotom (20. Februar 2012)

Komisch... ich war mit meinem Raidchar (huch, hab nur einen) nicht im LFR und wir gingen mit der ersten ID in den normalen 10er. Non-HM mit der dritten ID und HM Mitte Januar und, huch, weder das T13 noch die Trinkets aus dem LFR waren nötig um zu clearen. 

Die These lautete, der LFR wäre nötig gewesen. Ich und mind. 5 weitere meiner Raidgruppe waren nicht drin und somit ist die These widerlegt.

Das LFR-Set ist und war dem heroischen T12 absolut unterlegen - ausgenommen die Setboni die aber nicht oder nur mit Glück zu erreichen gewesen wäre (oder eben durch erschummeln).

@Kyra 
Wieso sollte ich das glauben? So btw. geht man non-hm um sich dort das Equip zu holen um dann letztlich ready für den Hardmode zu sein.


----------



## Kyrador (20. Februar 2012)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Komisch, daß würde ja bedeuten, daß man entweder keine T11/T12 HMs raiden konnte (es gab ja keinen nötigen LFR) oder es im T13 Content, die Möglichkeit sein Zeug auf Normal zu farmen, nicht meht besteht (dann wäre der LFR wirklich nötig).
> 
> Ich konnte beides nicht feststellen.



Naja, dazu muss man sich die Setboni aber mal genauer anschauen. Die der Tanks waren zwar bis dato ziemlich nützlich, aber doch in erster Linie für diesen alleine gedacht und in gewisser Hinsicht nur ein Gimmick. Diesmal aber sind die Setboni einfach elementar für den gesamten Raid (hallo @ Schildwall, der auf den ganzen Raid wirkt). Ich weiß nun nicht, wie weit du im Hardmode-Bereich bist, aber mal eben 50% weniger Schaden auf den kompletten Raid ist bei Zon'ozz in der schwarzen Phase Gold wert... bei Ultraxion brauchst du bei beiden Tanks diesen Bonus, weil der Raidschaden irgendwann einfach nur noch abartig ist...


----------



## Potpotom (20. Februar 2012)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Naja, dazu muss man sich die Setboni aber mal genauer anschauen. Die der Tanks waren zwar bis dato ziemlich nützlich, aber doch in erster Linie für diesen alleine gedacht und in gewisser Hinsicht nur ein Gimmick. Diesmal aber sind die Setboni einfach elementar für den gesamten Raid (hallo @ Schildwall, der auf den ganzen Raid wirkt). Ich weiß nun nicht, wie weit du im Hardmode-Bereich bist, aber mal eben 50% weniger Schaden auf den kompletten Raid ist bei Zon'ozz in der schwarzen Phase Gold wert... bei Ultraxion brauchst du bei beiden Tanks diesen Bonus, weil der Raidschaden irgendwann einfach nur noch abartig ist...


In der Regel hast du die Setboni durch das T13 im 10er erspielt... da brauchtest du doch kein gummeliges 384er mehr.


----------



## Kyrador (20. Februar 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> In der Regel hast du die Setboni durch das T13 im 10er erspielt... da brauchtest du doch kein gummeliges 384er mehr.



Sag das mal dem Lootgott, der im 10er immer die gleiche Tokenart droppen läßt 
Tatsache ist: im Gegensatz zu früher, wo die Setboni zwar gut, aber nicht essenziell waren, ist T13 insofern halt anders. Ich bestreite auch nicht, dass man die Hardmodes auch ohne Tank-Setboni packt... aber da tut man sich gerade in den vielen AE-lastigen Kämpfen schon deutlich schwerer.


----------



## Figetftw! (20. Februar 2012)

wenn du aber in der zweiten id 6/8 hardmodes gemacht hast, dann brauchte man das gummelige 384er Set schon :>


----------



## Phribos (20. Februar 2012)

Figetftw! schrieb:


> wenn du aber in der zweiten id 6/8 hardmodes gemacht hast, dann brauchte man das gummelige 384er Set schon :>


/sign


----------



## Hosenschisser (20. Februar 2012)

Surfer schrieb:


> wenn du nach der ersten id den hardmode angehst, ist die chance recht gering, dass diverse klassen ihren 4er boni haben. dann ersetzt mal auch mal ein 391 item, gegen ein 385er. zudem sind auch die trinkets ausm lfr recht gut...besser als so manches fl hc trinket  (die ja für manche klassen sogar ziemlicher müll sind).
> 
> im lfr bekommt man ja keine id und kann beliebig oft rein. wenn man immer 3-4 chars dabei hat, die noch looten können, ist es also möglich, in einer woche, jedem raidchar, das fehlende item zu besorgen.



Soweit richtig. Mir gings auch nur um die Aussage, daß der LFR nötig sei. Das ist er nämich nicht, man kann genauso vorgehen wie vor dem LFR und es funktioniert. LFR ist nichts weiter als eine zusätzliche Alternative.




Figetftw! schrieb:


> Es gibt 2 Arten von Raidern
> 
> Die einen wollen einfahc nur raiden und die Bosse besiegen, am besten vor dem nächsten Content Patch. (Hier ist es so wie du sagst, LfR ist ein nettes Gimmick aber nicht umbedingt nötig, man schafft es auch so dauert es halt 1-2 ids länger)
> 
> Die anderen wollen so schnell wie möglich die Bosse besiegen und einen World/EU/German First Kill holen. Und hier entsteht ein Wettbewerb unter den Gilden, da viele eben jenen World/EU/German First Kill haben wollen. Und so "musste" man nunmal auch den LfR abfarmen um so gut wie möglich ins Rennen starten zu können. Das das ganze dann dank Blizzards Unfähigkeit den LfR richtig zu programmieren ins exploiten ausgeartet ist ist eine andere Sache



Stimmt auch, wer sich dem künstlich geschaffenem Druck aussetzt, wird ohne den LFR abzufarmen, sicher nicht vorn landen können.

Aber genau dieser Umstand zeigt auch wie bescheuert der Wettbewerb um diese Firstkills im Endeffekt ist. 
Durch den Umstand, daß man durch bestimmtes Equip, dessen Erhalt rein auf Glück basiert, seine Erfolgschancen so maßgeblich steigern kann, daß man es sich nicht leisten kann auf den LFR zu verzichten, führt zu dem Schluß, daß der komplette Wettbewerb, zu einem beträchtlichen Teil, auf Glück basiert.

Aber wie wichtig einem ein auf Glück basierender Sieg ist, muß jeder für sich sebst entscheiden.

PS: Wenn ich über eine rote Ampel fahre, ist nicht der Gesetzgeber oder der Automobilhersteller schuld, weil er unfähig war mich am Überfahren der Ampel zu hindern.


----------



## Fremder123 (20. Februar 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> In der Regel hast du die Setboni durch das T13 im 10er erspielt... da brauchtest du doch kein gummeliges 384er mehr.


Es ist ja schön und gut, wenn Du und Dein Raid soviel Lootglück habt und die benötigten Teile beim jeweiligen Boss sofort fallen. Andere haben das nicht. Wir z.B. Unsere Krieger/ Jäger/ Schamanen können sich die Hero-Hosen mittlerweile an die Wand nageln, weil nichtmal mehr für Thirdgear (sollte es das geben) noch das Token benötigt wird. Während mein Feral z.B. selbiges noch nicht erblickt hat (im heroischen Modus). Ebenso der Helm fürs Tankequip, der ist aus dem LfR weil er einfach ums verrecken im Normal-/ Heromode nicht droppen will. Genauso die Waffen - Vishanka wird gedisst weil der Hunter nach dem xten Dropp gähnend abwinkt. Ebenso die komische 1H-Axt. Kiril? Was ist das?! Nie gesehen.

Sowas solls halt geben. Und was es mit den "gummeligen 384ern" auf sich hat, wurde hinreichend erklärt. Natürlich könnte es ohne die Boni gehen. Morchok hc geht ohne. Yor'sahj eventuell auch. Aber es erleichtert einiges. Und wie Keashaa schon sagte... mal Zon'ozz ohne probiert? Da kommt so perverser Gruppen- und Tankschaden rein, dass selbst guten Heilern Hören und Sehen vergeht. Viele andere Bosse genauso. Die Boni sind ja nicht umsonst so designt worden. Man sollte halt mal die Scheuklappen abnehmen und weiter denken als nur "Itemlevel xy ist zahlenmäßig über z, also logischerweise besser". Und ich bin niemand der sich die Zeit nimmt um im Theorycrafting rumzuwursteln. Ein wenig gesunder Menschenverstand plus das Lesen der Tooltipps bewirken halt manchmal kleine Wunder.


----------



## Figetftw! (20. Februar 2012)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> PS: Wenn ich über eine rote Ampel fahre, ist nicht der Gesetzgeber oder der Automobilhersteller schuld, weil er unfähig war mich am Überfahren der Ampel zu hindern.


Auch wenns Offtopic ist:
Aber wenn der Automobilhersteller sein Auto mit fehlerhaften Bremsen ausliefert, weil er unbedient sein neues Modell vor seinem Konkurrenten auf den Markt bringen will (Hallo SWToR), und dann den Autofahrern mitteilt man solle doch bitte langsam fahren weil die Bremsen nicht so funktionieren wie sie sollen ist der Autohersteller in gewisser weise schon für daraus resultierende Autounfälle verantwortlich


----------



## Potpotom (20. Februar 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Man sollte halt mal die Scheuklappen abnehmen und weiter denken als nur "Itemlevel xy ist zahlenmäßig über z, also logischerweise besser". Und ich bin niemand der sich die Zeit nimmt um im Theorycrafting rumzuwursteln. Ein wenig gesunder Menschenverstand plus das Lesen der Tooltipps bewirken halt manchmal kleine Wunder.


Ich habe in keinster Weise behauptet ein höherer IL ist automatisch besser... hört auf immer irgendeinen Mist aus euren Fingern zu saugen. Und ja, auch nach dem lesen der Tooltips ist das heroische T12 besser als das LFR-T13 - SetBoni hin oder her (jajaja, ein oder zwei Boni sind besser, wuhuu - schliesst die Geamtheit nicht mit ein).


----------



## vortigaunt (20. Februar 2012)

Figetftw! schrieb:


> Auch wenns Offtopic ist:
> Aber wenn der Automobilhersteller sein Auto mit fehlerhaften Bremsen ausliefert, weil er unbedient sein neues Modell vor seinem Konkurrenten auf den Markt bringen will (Hallo SWToR), und dann den Autofahrern mitteilt man solle doch bitte langsam fahren weil die Bremsen nicht so funktionieren wie sie sollen ist der Autohersteller in gewisser weise schon für daraus resultierende Autounfälle verantwortlich



Macht er das sogar wissentlich, isser voll haftbar!^^


----------



## Hosenschisser (20. Februar 2012)

Figetftw! schrieb:


> Auch wenns Offtopic ist:
> Aber wenn der Automobilhersteller sein Auto mit fehlerhaften Bremsen ausliefert, weil er unbedient sein neues Modell vor seinem Konkurrenten auf den Markt bringen will (Hallo SWToR), und dann den Autofahrern mitteilt man solle doch bitte langsam fahren weil die Bremsen nicht so funktionieren wie sie sollen ist der Autohersteller in gewisser weise schon für daraus resultierende Autounfälle verantwortlich



Der vergleich hinkt vorne und hinten.

Du vergleichst den Defekt eines, für den vorgesehenen Zweck, essentiellen Bauteils, mit der Einhaltung vorgegebener Regeln.

Dein Vergleich würde passen, wenn der Fahrer von den fehlerhaften Bremsen weiß und trotzdem fährt. Dann würde dein Vergleich allerdings meine Aussage stützen, was du offentsichtlich nicht willst.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (21. Februar 2012)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Der vergleich hinkt vorne und hinten.



dein vergleich allerdings auch. ich gehe mal davon aus, dass wir vom selben thema sprechen....

es wurde ein gamemaster befragt, ob diese vorgehensweise ok ist... als antwort kam (und ich zitiere wörtlich): " wenn es die spielmechanik zulässt, wird es wohl ok sein" außerdem war die vorgehensweise von blizzard schon sehr lächerlich.... manche wurden zwei tage gebannt, andere ne woche...usw....


----------



## campino76 (21. Februar 2012)

Gestern hab ich nach 2 1/2 Monaten Pause mal wieder meinen Horden-Druiden (Bär/Katze) ausgepackt. Tank-Equip besteht da grösstenteils aus FL-Items, nur 2 359er Sachen waren dabei (Schultern und Füsse), also gleich mal LFR angemeldet als Tank/DD. Inv kommt gleich nach ein paar Minuten, aber ich muss als Katze mit..  ..bei Outfitter aufs DD-Equip geklickt und mal gestaunt.. das Outfitt besteht teilweise aus Tank-Items bzw. aus 353er Items aus den Zul-Inis. Hat am Ende aber trotzdem gut geklappt.. ich lag bei jedem Boss irgendwo zwischen Platz 6 und 10 im Recount und konnte bei Hagara sogar die Schulter gewinnen.
2 Token, auf die ich auch need hatte, gingen an einen Mage.. den hab ich mir dann mal angesehn, weil er mit 14k DPS im Recount vorletzter war. Fast nur 378er Items angelegt (davon waren T12 Brust und Hose) aber der grösste Teil seines Equips war ungesockelt und nicht verzaubert. Irgendwie musste ich dann an das Gerücht denken, dass die grössten Schnorrer & Gimps wohl echt irgendwie von Blizz bevorzugt werden beim Würfeln.. 

Später hab ich noch den 2. Teil gemacht und dort beim Rücken die Lederschuhe bekommen.. somit letztes 359er Teil adé.  Nächste ID werd ich dann nur als Tank mitgehn..liegt mir mehr als Katze.


----------



## Doofkatze (21. Februar 2012)

Waren mit 2 Tanks in Teil 2 und haben dort die Gruppe gewipt, weil 2 DDs absichtlich jeden Tentakel fokussiert haben und sich auch durch mehrmaliges anschreiben im Raidchat, im normalen Chat und durch Whispers sich nicht davon abbringen ließen, während einer der beiden ständig ein Makro mit /me braucht Aufmerksamkeiten drückte.


Irgendwann haben wir dann in all dem Trott einfach mal vergessen, wie man tankt und haben ein Gemisch durch den Raid jagen lassen ohne zu spotten.


Beide DDs wurden gekickt, ebenso wie ein Schurke, der sich über uns aufregte, weil wir unfähig wären und uns beleidigte.


Im zweiten Versuch dann wurde mir als Gemischtank immer wieder gesagt, was ich zu tun hätte, das ich schon bei 50% das Add in die 9 Blut reinziehen sollte, obwohl ich es einfach den Heilern einfacher machen wollte. Merkwürdigerweise war das Timing von 9 Stacks bis zum Tod des Gemisches auch recht gut (20%), während alle Panik schoben ...



Ebenso am Wochenende, ein Tag zuvor, anderer Zweittank (Random), gleicher Boss:

Tentakel für Tentakel wird getötet zu Beginn und ich lasse Add für Add (ohne Blut versteht sich) voll runterziehen, da ein neues da ist und die Heiler sich ja langweilen sollen. Plötzlich jedoch spottet mir der andere Tank das Add ab und will es in die Stacks ziehen ... So hätten wir also 2 volle Adds gehabt und ein 30% Add mit 9 Stacks. Ich spotte zurück, sodass das Add ebenso mit 0 Stacks stirbt.

Der Zweittank beschwert sich darüber, das ICH so lange brauche und spottet ein 100% Add in seine Stacks, diesmal bin ich nicht schnell genug ...

Als ich schreibe, warum ich dies tu, bekomme ich nur noch den Whisper: "dann mach deinen schei* doch allein!"


----------



## Hosenschisser (21. Februar 2012)

Surfer schrieb:


> dein vergleich allerdings auch. ich gehe mal davon aus, dass wir vom selben thema sprechen....
> 
> es wurde ein gamemaster befragt, ob diese vorgehensweise ok ist... als antwort kam (und ich zitiere wörtlich): " wenn es die spielmechanik zulässt, wird es wohl ok sein" außerdem war die vorgehensweise von blizzard schon sehr lächerlich.... manche wurden zwei tage gebannt, andere ne woche...usw....



Offizielle Aussagen von Blizzard, bei der Vorstellung des LFR, besagen, daß jeder Spieler jeden Boss EINMAL pro Woche looten kann. 

Mein Vergleich ist sehr treffend. Denn in beiden Fällen verübt eine Person eine Handlung, die möglich, aber nicht erlaubt ist. Und beide male will die Person die Verantwortung für ihre Handlung auf jemand anderes schieben, weil man ja nicht daran gehindert wurde. Sollte eigentlich jeder merke, wie hirnverbrannt die Aussagen der Schummler damals waren.

Zum Gamemaster: Wenn ich einen Hilfspolizisten frage, ob ich bei Rot über die Ampel fahren darf nd dieser, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, ja sagt, verhalte ich mich trotzdem Regelwidrig und muß mit vollem Strafmaß rechnen.

Ich weiß, es ist für Leute auf Seiten der selbsternannten Pos nicht leicht zu akzeptieren, aber die Wahrheit ist, daß sie betrogen haben. Punkt.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (21. Februar 2012)

vergleiche aus dem wahren leben, hallte ich dennoch für unangebracht. ein spiel wird nach den vorstellungen der entwickler geschaffen und wenn es die spielmechanik zulässt (es handelt sich ja nicht um einen bug), ist es durchaus ok, wenn der spieler den bereich des möglichen, voll ausschöpft. gelootet wurde ja nur einmal die woche, mehrmals ist auch garnicht möglich. wenn dir ein anderer spieler ein item zuschiebt, hast du nicht gelootet und blizzard hat in keinem wort erwähnt, dass diese handlung nicht gestattet ist.

das leben, den menschen, die erde, mit einer virtuellen welt zu vergleichen, deren spielmechanik genau so gewollt ist, empfinde ich als schwachsinn. die entwickler haben selbst in der hand, was sie zulassen und was nicht, im realen leben sieht das ein wenig anders aus. gesetze und regeln, dienen dazu, chaos zu verhindern und den menschen im zaum zu halten. es ist nunmal nicht möglich, dem menschen die möglichkeit zu nehmen, seine eigenen entscheidungen zu treffen und (um bei deinem bsp zu bleiben) bei rot über die ampel zu fahren. in einer pixeligen computerwelt kann durch einen kleinen eingriff, ungewolltes entfernt werden.


----------



## garak111 (22. Februar 2012)

Gestern Teil 1 der neuen Hero´s.
von der Gilde: Heiler (dudu) dd´s (Dk, mage, hexer (ich) )
Random Tank (dudu)
Equip war bei allen mehr als notwendig, so dass es eigentlich ein entspannter Run hätte seien sollen.

Boss 1 (der in der Lava)
Unser Heilbäumchen wollte sich schnell am trash vorbeischleichen, verwechselt aber schleichen mit sprint. Ist anständig alleine gestorben und wurde wieder gerezzt. Bosskampf ansonsten tadellos

Boss 2 (sylvana)
Der Tank meinte (2 x) er müsse sofort nach dem Töten des EINEN Ghouls Sylvana per anstürmen wieder angreifen und hat die volle Explosion der Ghouls mitgenommen. War zwar knapp aber er überlebte es. 

Boss 3 
Der Tank gab vor, dass "der hexer cc´t einen drachen". Ich habe nochmal nachgefragt, ob wirklich ICH einen Drachen ccén soll. Als Antwort kam "klar, wer den sonst". Hab schnell noch einen ss hergestellt und in weiser vorahnung unserem Heal damit versorgt.
Ich hab dann einen caster drakin gefeart und dann gings los. Natürlich hatte ich aggro von den anderen. Der Bär stürmte zwar mal den anderen Caster-Drakin an, aber die beiden meele-drakins haben mich gut vermöbelt. massenfear wollte ich mal nicht  und habe mich leise zu boden gelegt. Da ich doch einen kleinen heal erhalten habe, war sofort der Heiler das nächste Opfer der drakins. Der Rest der truppe lag dann auch noch im dreck. Ich hab dann versucht dem Tank zu erklären, dass das Fear des Hexer´s das letzte echte und somit männliche CC darstellt und der Hexer somit von allen anderen Mobs aggro zieht. Antwort: "CC stellt keinen Pull dar". Dann meinte ich noch das ein Dudu sowohl wurzeln, wie auch winterschlaf als cc einsetzen kann. Vermutlich hat er beide cast nicht in der taskleiste, so dass der Heiler dies vornehmen sollte. 
Offensichtlich ist die Dauer vom CC abhängig vom Treff. Die mobs waren schneller aus dem cc als man Papp sagen konnte. 
War zwar ein bisschen konfus alerdings noch kontrollierbar. 
Beim Boss gabs dann die Rache des Heilers. Die Sanduhr wurde immer erst gedrückt, nachdem der Tank im Dreck lag. Lernen durch schmerzen.
Nochmals an alle Tanks:
Hexer Fear ist ein Püllerchen. Glaubt´s den WL endlich


----------



## Doofkatze (22. Februar 2012)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Is mir ehrlich gesagt zu umständlich. Für mich erfüllt die normale Unterhaltung in einem Beitrag voll und ganz ihren Zweck. Irgendwelche Features, wodurch ich mit mit jemandem allein unterhalten kann brauch ich nicht.



Ich ignoriere eure Unterhaltung von Anfang an, da mich die RGG mehr interessieren. Mittlerweile komme ich aber aus dem scrollen nicht mehr raus und finde auf den letzten Seiten gefühlte 3 Posts, die noch tatsächlich Geschichten beinhalten.


Natürlich ist die Kommentierung eines Themas an sich nicht verboten, ja sogar gewollt, aber irgendwo solltet ihr endlich mal eine Schlusslinie ziehen. Es ist wirklich nur noch nervig. Damit bitte endlich wieder BTT:


Mein Magier hat seit längerer Zeit Stufe 80 erreicht und nimmt nun endlich am Instanzbetrieb teil, da ein Gildenhexer nun abends fast nur noch Instanzen läuft und wir so unsere Gildenherausforderungen machen.

Vor einigen Tagen waren wir dann zum gefühlt tausendsten Male (alleine mit den beiden Helden, mittlerweile 82) in den Schwarzfelshöhlen und trafen dabei auf einen Tank, der gefühlt alles ignorierte (trotz ebenfalls Stufe 80er Daseins). Beim ersten Boss hatten wir 3 weitere Gruppen dabei, beim zweiten Boss stand noch der patroullierende 3er Mob Trash, wir DDs waren sogar noch oben auf der Kante beim Pull, beim dritten Boss, Pull ohne vorher die Feuerelementare zu machen, kam dann irgendwann die Aussage: "wie geht der? ewigkeiten her" ... Tjoa ... und da gabs dann den Wipe, nachdem wir zum xten Mal erst alles andere getötet haben und dann auf dem Boss waren: Er zog den Boss in die Säule und ließ ihn drin stehen. Alles bekanntlich ne Sache von wenigen Sekunden. Ich tipp zwar mit 400 Anschlägen pro Minute, allerdings ist so ne Bosserklärung schwierig, wenn man ihm schreiben will, das er in die Säule muss, während der Tank ihn kurzzeitig dahinzieht und man bei "rausziehen" ankommt, als man bereits beim 3. Tick ist ...

Er ließ den Geist frei, suchte ca. 30 Sekunden und verließ danach kommentarlos die Gruppe. 

In der Instanz war ich wirklich froh, Magier zu sein. Mit einem Hexer auf dem Level ist es weitaus schwieriger, derart zu nuken (12k DPS) und endlich hat man einen CC (der zwar öfter mal direkt rausgehaun wurde), wodurch man aber keinen Pull auslöst. Ich bezweifle, das wir mit einem schwächeren DD (mit 5k DPS) die 2 Feuerelementare hätten töten können, das war ja so schon wirklich knapp. Das die Sache dann hinterher nicht aufgeht, weil der Tank dann die Gruppe wipt, das ist da wirklich ärgerlich.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (22. Februar 2012)

als twink spiele ich ne kleine schattenpriesterin, mit der ich ab u an mal im normalmode und im raidfinder unterwegs bin. vom t13 hat sie bereits 4x 397, die schulter ist allerdings noch t12. 
raidfinder 1. teil: das priesterhose settoken dropt, ich wähle bedarf, fürs healequip und gewinne. im raidchat gabs natürlich schon die ersten beschwerden, was mir einfällt zu needen, da ich ja schon die bessere variante trage... wie immer eben... ein anderer priester schrieb mich an, ob ich ihm das token evtl. überlassen würde, ich betrachtete ihn, keine setitems bis auf die schulter. ok, sooo dringend brauche ich es ja nicht, ich handelte ihn an und gab es ihm.

2 bosse später: das schultertoken dropt und wer gewinnt? der priester, dem ich eben die hose überlassen hatte und der die schulter ja schon besaß. diesmal schrieb ich ihn an und fragte ihn höflich nach den schultern, als antwort bekam ich dann ein gepflegtes, deutliches "lol fu spast".


----------



## aufgeraucht (23. Februar 2012)

Bin grad so baff, dass ich mich wieder zu Wort melden muss.
Ich war grad mit meinem Krieger-Tank-Twink im Hügel der Klingenhauer. Wir kommen zu diesem riesigen Schwein. Die mitreisenden DDs waren etwas schwach auf der Brust, aber wirklich bewertbar ist es in den Lowinis nicht (zumal ich das komplette Acc-Zeug an habe und mir alle verfügbaren Verzauberungen gönne. Als ewiger Twinker kommt mehr Gold durch Lowmats rein, als man ausgibt). Insgesamt keine Ausreisser beim Schaden, alle DDs in etwa gleich auf.

Zurück zum Schwein. Der Kampf zieht sich hin, der olle Braten geht enrage?! Kurzer Blick auf Healbot (nutz ich für Schlachtruf, Tränke... um die Leisten übersichtlich zu halten). Heiler hat alles im Griff, voller Lebensbalken. PLÖTZLICH lieg ich im Dreck ... mit vollem Lebensbalken?! Am oberen Bildschirmrand (wo der Jäger sein "Totstellen" angezeigt bekommt) stand "Totgeglaubt zurückgelassen". Das Schwein pflügt sich durch die Gruppe, ein DD fällt um, dann das Schwein. Noch nie erlebt, auch kein anderer in der Gruppe.

Das Gelächter darüber konnte nur noch der Heiler toppen, nachdem der tote DD noch infight rief "rezz pls".... "So schnell wie du rezz schreibst kann mir keiner n brot schmieren"

Nice, einfach nur nice :-)


----------



## aufgeraucht (23. Februar 2012)

Ohh ne, peinlich. Grad noch ne letzte Ini gemacht für heute, wieder Hügel der Klingenhauer, nachgeladen. Freude war groß, dass nen Tank auftaucht... wäre hoffentlich nicht so schlecht wie der letzte.

Hab "Rundschild der Meere" im Inventar gehabt zum moggen. Level 12 Quest-Belohnung. Mag dieses Schiffsruder :-)
Nach der Ini Kram verkauft beim Händler, ein Schild gefunden, verglichen mit dem angelegten.... +405 Rüstung +5 Stärke +6 Ausdauer -3 Wille.
Hab tatsächlich mit dem Level-12-Wille-Schild getankt


----------



## Rinderrudi (23. Februar 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Ohh ne, peinlich. Grad noch ne letzte Ini gemacht für heute, wieder Hügel der Klingenhauer, nachgeladen. Freude war groß, dass nen Tank auftaucht... wäre hoffentlich nicht so schlecht wie der letzte.
> 
> Hab "Rundschild der Meere" im Inventar gehabt zum moggen. Level 12 Quest-Belohnung. Mag dieses Schiffsruder :-)
> Nach der Ini Kram verkauft beim Händler, ein Schild gefunden, verglichen mit dem angelegten.... +405 Rüstung +5 Stärke +6 Ausdauer -3 Wille.
> Hab tatsächlich mit dem Level-12-Wille-Schild getankt





Man muss sich ja auch mal von der Masse absetzen-immer dieser Zwang mit Stärke/ Ausweichen etc. als Tank-Int und Wille sind das neue Parieren.Du setzt Trends,sei stolz auf dich


----------



## aufgeraucht (23. Februar 2012)

Rudi  

Hügel der Klingenhauer kann verwirren, wenn man nicht hundertmal durchgelaufen ist, da kann bissel Intellekt nicht schaden .. und der Wille, wipefrei durchzukommen :-)


----------



## Doofkatze (23. Februar 2012)

LFR Teil 2 (zu Teil 1 kam ich zu spät online), insgesamt 6 Gildenmitglieder.

Beim Trash zu Ultraxion stirbt zu Anfang ein Heiler an Heilaggro, über die Zeit hinweg folgen rund 10 weitere Spieler, zum Ende hin, mittlerweile Aggroreduce (Seele brechen, Hexer) längst auf CD habe ich wieder einen Drachen dabei, auf den ich nicht mehr als Feuerbrand und Verderbnis gemacht habe und laufe insgesamt 3 x Schattenfuror (-> 36 Sekunden) vor ihm weg, bevor ich ihn mit dem 3. Seele brechen dann an einen Heiler loswerde. Kurz -> Irgendwie haben wohl beide Tanks vergessen mitzuspielen. Ich konnte zumindest keinen so schnell im Recount finden, denn ... Ultraxion Kampf wurde schon angeklickt. Mit 3 oom Heiler (durch die ganzen Rezzes) ging es so infight. Der Kampf funktionierte merkwürdigerweise. Gut, 1 DD mit 6k DPS, 12 Leute, die keinen Knopf sahen ... aber man überlebte.

Bei der Beuteverteilung kamen dann die üblichen Beschwerden. Da war ein Paladin, der sofort rumheulte, das irgendwer doch schon ein 384er Setteil angelegt hatte und man diesen kicken sollte ...

Der Schiffskampf war recht schräg insgesamt. Natürlich funktionierte es schlussendlich im ersten Versuch, ohne Tote, wenn jedoch nur 16 Leute Schaden machen ...

Es droppte ein Kopftoken und ich würfelte trotz Besitz eines 384er Helms Bedarf und bekam es ... Nu ratet mal, wer direkt im Dreieck sprang? Rüchtig. Der Paladin von eben. Und wieder kam die elendige Diskussion. "Warum würfelst du darauf Bedarf?" - "damit du heulen kannst" kam von Jemand anderes, ebenfalls gleicher Server wie wir. Eine Sekunde später erschiend dann auch der gleiche Satz von mir im Chat. Zwei Dumme, ein Gedanke. Sein Rumgemotze hielt an, bis der Kampf auf dem Rücken stattfand.

Beim Rücken dieses Mal keine Probleme. Zwar war das erste Add schon unter 10% gerutscht, als es erst 7 Stacks hatte, aber irgendwie hörten tatsächlich mal alle auf. Genauso wurde keine weitere Tentakel getötet, auch wenn direkt zu Beginn eine zweite (hinten links) auf 50% rutschte.

Und wieder die Lootvergabe. Und wieder kam der Paladin mit seinem Rumgeheule, als unsere Gilde ein Teil erwürfelte, was ausgerechnet derjenige schon besaß, aber es natürlich intern weitergab.

Der Wahnsinn-Bosskampf. Auf der zweiten Plattform starb ein Tank, weil der andere schlief. Es gab keinen Druiden. Und einer der beiden Todesritter war der 6k DPS-Futzie. Ich holte den Tank wieder. Auf der dritten Plattform starb der Tank wieder, weil der andere Tank immer noch schlief. Danach kam das Blut, was zu viele ignorierten, der erste Tank wurde nicht wiedergeholt, der zweite ignorierte das Blut, die DDs nahmen Schaden, starben. Wipe.
Als der Paladin gerade so richtig in Fahrt kam, ploppte dann ein Votekick auf. Kurz danach: "ihr wollt mich kicken? ihr Jammerlappen". Was eine Genugtuung, den Kick zu bestätigen :-)

In der zweiten Runde lief dann alles bestens.


----------



## Doofkatze (23. Februar 2012)

LFR Teil 2 (zu Teil 1 kam ich zu spät online), insgesamt 6 Gildenmitglieder.

Beim Trash zu Ultraxion stirbt zu Anfang ein Heiler an Heilaggro, über die Zeit hinweg folgen rund 10 weitere Spieler, zum Ende hin, mittlerweile Aggroreduce (Seele brechen, Hexer) längst auf CD habe ich wieder einen Drachen dabei, auf den ich nicht mehr als Feuerbrand und Verderbnis gemacht habe und laufe insgesamt 3 x Schattenfuror (-> 36 Sekunden) vor ihm weg, bevor ich ihn mit dem 3. Seele brechen dann an einen Heiler loswerde. Kurz -> Irgendwie haben wohl beide Tanks vergessen mitzuspielen. Ich konnte zumindest keinen so schnell im Recount finden, denn ... Ultraxion Kampf wurde schon angeklickt. Mit 3 oom Heiler (durch die ganzen Rezzes) ging es so infight. Der Kampf funktionierte merkwürdigerweise. Gut, 1 DD mit 6k DPS, 12 Leute, die keinen Knopf sahen ... aber man überlebte.

Bei der Beuteverteilung kamen dann die üblichen Beschwerden. Da war ein Paladin, der sofort rumheulte, das irgendwer doch schon ein 384er Setteil angelegt hatte und man diesen kicken sollte ...

Der Schiffskampf war recht schräg insgesamt. Natürlich funktionierte es schlussendlich im ersten Versuch, ohne Tote, wenn jedoch nur 16 Leute Schaden machen ...

Es droppte ein Kopftoken und ich würfelte trotz Besitz eines 384er Helms Bedarf und bekam es ... Nu ratet mal, wer direkt im Dreieck sprang? Rüchtig. Der Paladin von eben. Und wieder kam die elendige Diskussion. "Warum würfelst du darauf Bedarf?" - "damit du heulen kannst" kam von Jemand anderes, ebenfalls gleicher Server wie wir. Eine Sekunde später erschiend dann auch der gleiche Satz von mir im Chat. Zwei Dumme, ein Gedanke. Sein Rumgemotze hielt an, bis der Kampf auf dem Rücken stattfand.

Beim Rücken dieses Mal keine Probleme. Zwar war das erste Add schon unter 10% gerutscht, als es erst 7 Stacks hatte, aber irgendwie hörten tatsächlich mal alle auf. Genauso wurde keine weitere Tentakel getötet, auch wenn direkt zu Beginn eine zweite (hinten links) auf 50% rutschte.

Und wieder die Lootvergabe. Und wieder kam der Paladin mit seinem Rumgeheule, als unsere Gilde ein Teil erwürfelte, was ausgerechnet derjenige schon besaß, aber es natürlich intern weitergab.

Der Wahnsinn-Bosskampf. Auf der zweiten Plattform starb ein Tank, weil der andere schlief. Es gab keinen Druiden. Und einer der beiden Todesritter war der 6k DPS-Futzie. Ich holte den Tank wieder. Auf der dritten Plattform starb der Tank wieder, weil der andere Tank immer noch schlief. Danach kam das Blut, was zu viele ignorierten, der erste Tank wurde nicht wiedergeholt, der zweite ignorierte das Blut, die DDs nahmen Schaden, starben. Wipe.
Als der Paladin gerade so richtig in Fahrt kam, ploppte dann ein Votekick auf. Kurz danach: "ihr wollt mich kicken? ihr Jammerlappen". Was eine Genugtuung, den Kick zu bestätigen :-)

In der zweiten Runde lief dann alles bestens.


----------



## Fremder123 (23. Februar 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Es droppte ein Kopftoken und ich würfelte trotz Besitz eines 384er Helms Bedarf und bekam es ... Nu ratet mal, wer direkt im Dreieck sprang? Rüchtig. Der Paladin von eben.





Doofkatze schrieb:


> "Warum würfelst du darauf Bedarf?" - "damit du heulen kannst"





Doofkatze schrieb:


> Und wieder kam der Paladin mit seinem Rumgeheule, als unsere Gilde ein Teil erwürfelte, was ausgerechnet derjenige schon besaß, aber es natürlich intern weitergab.





Doofkatze schrieb:


> Was eine Genugtuung, den Kick zu bestätigen :-)


Ich weiß nicht... aber warum ist mir der Paladin grad irgendwie sympathischer als ihr?


----------



## campino76 (23. Februar 2012)

LFR 1. Teil mit meinem Bärchen: Die ersten beiden Bosse liegen ohne Probleme.. wir steigen auf den Drachen und fliegen weiter zum 3. Boss (der mit den Blobs). Es wird kurz gewartet bis alle da sind, dann stürmt schon der Palatank vor.. pullt 2 Gruppen Blobs.. läuft in die Mitte, holte auch noch den Boss dazu und verlässt die Gruppe. WTF?

Keine Ahnung, wieso der Depp sowas gemacht hat.. es gab vorher keine Probleme und auch kein geflame wegen Loot oder dergleichen. Solche Deppen werd ich wohl nie verstehen.

Loot gabs für mich leider keinen, aber vielleicht hab ich im 2. Teil mehr Glück.


----------



## Doofkatze (23. Februar 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht... aber warum ist mir der Paladin grad irgendwie sympathischer als ihr?



Weil es schwierig ist, die Gesamtsituation richtig zu erzählen ohne wirklich weit auszuschweifen. Gerade wenn die Textanteile so verschieden sind. Hätte ich den Wortlaut des Paladins genau erzählt und unsere Kehrmedaille, in der wir intern nunmal die Sachen an jene übertragen, die nur etwas Würfelpech hatten, kürzer gefasst, dann wäre auch das richtige Bild entstanden. :-)

Selbstverständlich würfeln wir nicht einfach Sachen weg, um wen zu ärgern. Aber manchmal macht es einfach Spaß, Salz in die Wunde zu streuen, indem man ihm das sagt, was er hören will, nämlich das wir nur ihm die Sachen wegwürfeln, obwohl wir es nicht brauchen.

Da ist man eben ganz schnell wieder an der Stelle: Was ist Bedarf? Gibt es Gildenbedarf? Macht es Sinn, auf Sec Spec Gier zu würfeln? Ist es moralisch vertretbar, mitzuwürfeln, obwohl man selbst bereits das Gleiche bzw. etwas Besseres angelegt hat? Darf jemand, der Chance auf Loot aus dem normalen bzw. heroischen Teil der Drachenseele hat, im LFR mitwürfeln? ...

Jeder muss für sich selbst entscheiden, ob er Bedarf hat oder nicht. Quatsch jedoch ist es, wenn andere entscheiden wollen, wie man zu würfeln hat. Ich finde es nicht in Ordnung, wenn andere Spieler entscheiden wollen, ob ich Loot verdiene oder nicht.

Speziell bezüglich des Hexers sitzt man übrigens in einem Dilemma. Man hat 3 Skillungen für den Schaden, die vollkommen unterschiedlich arbeiten, nicht nur bezüglich des Kampfstiles, also welche Fähigkeiten man wann benutzt, sondern auch die auf unterschiedliche Ergebnisse abzielen. So wird Gebrechen beispielsweise weniger brauchbar in Kämpfen, in denen Adds schnell umgenietet werden müssen oder in dem ein Boss immer wieder unangreifbar wird.
Allerdings hat auch jede Skillung unterschiedliche Equipmentanforderungen. Dämonologie Meisterschaft >> Tempo > Krit, Zerstörung je nach Levelbereich Tempo >> Meisterschaft = Krit, Gebrechen Tempo >> Krit > Meisterschaft.

Spiele ich nun Gebrechen bzw. Dämonologie, kann ich immer nur eine Skillung in einem Raid ausführen, weil sich der Gegenpart wie ne Eule im Katzenequip und andersrum anfühlt. Das heißt, das es ein Trugschluss ist, zu sagen, das man als Hexer nur ein Token braucht. Sobald ich auch nur Lust darauf bekomme, eine andere der 3 Skillungen zu spielen (und ich spiele alle 3 Skillungen), wird immer umgeschmiedet und je nach Skillung sogar umgesockelt und umverzaubert. Wenn ich als Hexer also wirklich effektiv 2 Skillungen spielen will, um nicht bei einigen Bosskämpfen nur zuschauen zu können, reicht ein Equipment einfach nicht oder man muss eben für die einzelnen Bosskämpfe jedes Mal zurück in die Stadt.


----------



## Fremder123 (23. Februar 2012)

Da ist ja auch nix gegen zu sagen, geht Jägern oder Magiern auch nicht anders. Es klang halt so, als ob ihr absichtlich bedarft habt "weil ihrs halt könnt" und um ihm eins auszuwischen. Ich weiß allerdings auch dass so Heulsusen nervig sein können, selbst schon oft genug erlebt. Mit Feral das Agi-Stapeltrinket vom Rücken gewonnen und prompt flüstert mich ein Jäger an ob ich das nicht schon hätte (hatte ich natürlich nicht, was soll ich 2mal mit einem Teil ohne feste Werte). Die Missgunst hat mit dem LfR echt neue Dimensionen erreicht.


----------



## Nisbo (24. Februar 2012)

Eben mit meinem Unholy DK LFR Teil 2 gemacht.

Das ganze hat schon lustig angefangen, wir kamen nicht bei der Platform oben raus sondern eine Etage weiter unten, war wohl irgendein Bug gewesen,

naja einmal raus und reinporten hat es dann getan. Der Trash lag schon da die Gruppe den Boss vorher mit 15 Leuten schon mal versucht hatte.




Irhendwie war dann der ganze Raid in verschiedenen Phasen gewesen.

Heiler waren nur 3 dagewesen aber es wurde trotzdem versucht, haben fast alle immer den Knopf gedrückt und der PalaHeal hatte 74 K Heal gefahren, der 2. Heiler ca 40K und der letzte ohne Buffs 11K aber der Boss lag.

Also nochmal ein fettes gz an die Heiler.




Endboss, wie immer der Gammel-Pala-DD (unter den Tanks) hat die 2H Waffe bekommen ^^


----------



## Skalpi (24. Februar 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> ... Ich finde es nicht in Ordnung, wenn andere Spieler entscheiden wollen, ob ich Loot verdiene oder nicht ...



Hochinteressante Aussage.

Du erwürfelst also ein Item und gibst es einem Gildenkumpel und entscheidest damit, daß er es mehr verdient hat, wie jeder andere in diesem Raid.

Konsequenz ist schon eine tolle Sache ...


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (24. Februar 2012)

eben mit meinem uh-dk im lfr gewesen... morchok droppte die tankschulter, ich würlfle need und gewinne: keine zwei sekunden später, schreibt mich ein vergelter pala an...

pala: "looooool, du hast schon die 410er schulter, gibst mir die?"
ich:   "das ist ne tankschulter, haste gesehen oder?"
pala: "ja, aber du brauchst die eh nicht, gib sie mir"
ich:   "woher willst du denn wissen, ob ich die brauche? du bist als dd hier, ich bin als dd hier, von den tanks braucht sie keiner, ich habe gewonnen, meine schulter!"
pala: "du bist so sch... asozial"
ich:   "aha...na dann...."

pala: "...beleidigung..."
pala: "...beleidigung..."
....

der raid war zu ende, ich stehe in sturmwind, da scheibt mich ein stufe 1 char an, der pala... er beleidigte mich noch ein paar minuten, bis ich dann ausloggte.

eieiei, leute gibts


----------



## Teena (24. Februar 2012)

> der raid war zu ende, ich stehe in sturmwind, da scheibt mich ein stufe 1 char an, der pala... er beleidigte mich noch ein paar minuten, bis ich dann ausloggte.



Ignore und die Ruhe erfüllt das Chatfenster ;-)


----------



## aufgeraucht (24. Februar 2012)

Derzeit nix wirklich bemerkenswertes vom Ewig-Twinker-Dasein. Paar nervige Situationen (mein 'Blähh-wieder-einer-von-Aegwynn-Vorurteil' verschiebt sich gerade 'zugunsten' eines anderen PVP-Servers).

Bemerkenswert wäre dieser Pala-Heiler, einer mit Humor und Durchhaltevermögen. Ein wirklich angenehmer Zeitgenosse, aber Name-Calling ist sicher auch im positiven Sinne nicht gern gesehen. (wenn er das liest... Grüße von Vojaz :] )

Was mich im Laufe diese Abends etwas abstumpfen lässt, ist diese Sprachlosigkeit. Ein 'Hallo' scheinen fünf Buchstaben zuviel zu sein. Ok, ich hab dafür ein Macro ;-). Kurzes 'Hallöle'. Aber  mein kleiner Tank brauch auch etwa Vorlaufzeit, man weiß ja nie, ob man gleich von einem Feuerball, zwei Dutzend Pfeilen oder einem Frostblitz überholt wird.

Vorhin hatte ich Level Up in einer Ini. ERSTE und EINZIGE Wortmeldung während des Runs aus der Gruppe kam vom Heiler "gz" .. "danke  kann ja doch einer sprechen :]"
Meine Verabschiedung erfolgt in solchen Fällen auch per Macro: 'Danke euch, tschöö'. Leider drück ich da immer häufiger drauf.

Zum Glück gibts dann doch immer wieder diese eine Ausnahme, wie gestern. Jäger pullt, pullt, pullt. Im Bossfight war der Pull einer zusätzlichen Gruppe dann doch zuviel für mich und den Heiler. Wipe.
Wir laufen rein und da tönt es vom Gildenmate des Heilers: "WIR SIND IM RECALL"

Boss gelegt, trotz Gelächter :-)


----------



## aufgeraucht (25. Februar 2012)

Was erfreuliches vorm zu Bett gehen.
Letzte Ini, naja, zwei Inis nach der _eigentlich_ letzten.. Für Verhörmeisterin Schwarzfels eingeladen gewesen. Den dicken Riesen auch fix gemacht und gefragt, ob wir es weiter probieren wollen. Selbst (Tank) Level 49, Heiler (am Ende) 48, Rest 50 - 53. Endboss 56er, also verfehlen, verfehlen, verfehlen.

Wir haben es gewagt und es lief (bis auf kleine Unfälle) durchweg glatt. Bin zwar mal die Aggro an den 53er Pala losgeworden, immerhin konnte er Treffer landen, aber keiner hat gnadenlos durchgebombt. Zeit zum Aggroaufbau, Zeit zum Einsammeln der Mobs.

Ja und das erfreulichste.. hatte heftiges Nasenbluten bekommen paar Minuten vor der Ini. Hab angesagt, dass ich zwischendruch mal paar Sekunden fürs Taschentuch brauche .. wenn ein "mom" von mir kam, hat die Gruppe ohne knurren innegehalten.

Endboss lag, kein gescheiter Drop für mich, aber dennoch rundum zufrieden.
Ein versöhnlicher Abschluss, nachdem ich in den letzten Inis dachte 'baah, bist nur einen Rechts- und einen Linksklick vom vertrautgewordenen Sturmwind entfernt" (jaa jaa, hatte angenommen, OG wäre für immer mein virtuelles Zuhause. Ich komm zurück^^).

Dank an Dest***, Maha***, Hitz*** und Mág*** .... muss auch mal gesagt werden!


----------



## aufgeraucht (26. Februar 2012)

Hab mit mir gehadert, ob ich schreibe, denn es ist der dritte Post hintereinander. Aber es interessiert mich doch, obwohl hochgradig belanglos:

Nach welchen Kriterien wird entschieden, wer in einer Dungeon-Gruppe der Leader ist? Zeitpunkt der Anmeldung? Unwahrscheinlich, müssten viel mehr DDs Lead haben. Reihenfolge des 'beitreten-Klickens'? Hab noch keine Übereinstimmung bemerkt. Eigentlich immer Tank? Und nur, wenn einer das grüne Fähnchen anklickt, jemand anderes als der Tank?

Wie gesagt, belanglos. Aber die Frage gleicht grad einem verhassten Ohrwurm. Ich will es wissen!


----------



## Nisbo (26. Februar 2012)

Ich tippe:

- wenn nur einer grünes Fähnchen dann der

- wenn mehr als einer grünes Fähnchen dann rdm einer von denen

- wenn keiner grünes fähnchen dann rdm irgendwer oder evtl der tank


----------



## Tomratz (27. Februar 2012)

Ich hab ewig hier nichts mehr geschrieben, war aber auch ewig nicht mehr in Inis oder gar im LFR.

Am Wochenende wars dann mal wieder soweit, ich hab meinen 83 (zu dem Zeitpunkt) Eleschami fürs Trottellotto angemeldet und nach einer kleinen Ewigkeit wurde ich in den Steinernen Kern geportet. Hab ich schon erwähnt, dass dies neben Grim Batol meine Hassini ist?, hab ich bestimmt schon gemacht.

Da ich den kleinen bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt gerade mal in ein oder zwei Lowlevelinis angemeldet hatte und ansonsten lieber über Quests und mit Erzen und Kürschnern hochgelevelt habe (da ich schon einige 85er habe, die jeweils alle Inis in- und auswendig kennen, wollte ich mir beim Schami einfach mehr Zeit lassen), hab ich sicherheitshalber mal die Ansage gemacht, dass ich schon ewig in keiner Ini mehr war.

Irgendwie war ich ja schon gespannt wie ich im Vergleich zu den anderen DD, die teilweise schon die 84 geknackt hatten, abschneiden würde. Vor allem, da noch ein weiterer Schamane dabei war, was der dritte DD war, weiss ich nicht mehr. Heiler war jedenfalls eine Priesterin und Tank ein DK.

Es ging also zügig aber nicht zu schnell los und die ersten Mobgruppen fielen sauber um. Im Recount war ich zwar zweiter, aber das noch hinter dem Tank  

Der Wurm bereitete keinerlei Schwierigkeiten und es droppte direkt das erste für mich brauchbare Teil. Also Bedarf gedrückt und juhu, es war auch gleich meins.

Weiter gings Richtung Drachenboss, wobei uns das levitieren des Priesters das Leben wesentlich erleichterte. Drache stellte auch kein Problem dar und lag im first. Auch hier gabs schönen Loot für mich, wobei ich das Teil dann an die Priesterin weiter gegeben hab. die konnte es noch etwas besser gebrauchen als ich und ich hatte ja schon was schönes abgestaubt. Ausserdem, bis 85 wechselt man noch so oft die Brocken, dass es mir nicht wirklich was ausmachte. Ein erstauntes und erfreutes Dankeschön war die Belohnung dafür.

Einen Wipe gabs dann aber bei den Gruppen, die Richtung 3. Boss stehen, irgendjemand hat den patroullierenden Späher übersehen und ratz fatz hatten wir die ganze Meschpoke am Hals. Dank Reinkarnation konnte ich die Gruppe recht schnell wieder herbei holen und weiter gings. Auch der Erdstampfer hatte uns nichts entgegenzusetzen und wir machten uns auf zur Chefin der Ini.

Zwischendurch holten wir für mich noch den Erfolg mit den 100 Mobs, was ja mehr oder weniger automatisch passiert und danach gabs für die Lady was auf die Mütze.

Insgesamt eine richtig entspannte Truppe, ich konnte sehen dass ich mit meinem Schami durchaus auf dem richtigen Weg bin und ordentlich XP gabs auch.


----------



## Kyrador (27. Februar 2012)

Am WE konnte ich mit meinen kleinen Twink-Bären endlich mal nach Feuerlande gehen. Nachdem ich schon ewig auf nen Twinkrun gehofft hatte (auf dem Server meiner Hordecharaktere geht so gut wie niemand mehr Feuerlande), war ich also frohen Mutes und bin glücklich in den Raid rein. Die Hälfte der Meute hatte von Feuerlande keine Ahnung (zum ersten Mal drin), was ich allerdings erwartet hatte, da die Raidleiterin den Run im Vorfeld als "Gerne auch unerfahrene Leute" beworben hatte...

Ich muss sagen, der Raid hat mir Spaß gemacht wie lange keiner mehr. Obwohl die Jungs großteils nicht wußten, was sie erwartet (waren zumeist auch Eltern, was man im TS gut hören konnte ), haben sie nach den Erklärungen und einem ersten Bosstry das wesentliche schnell verinnertlich gehabt, so dass wir immerhin sechs von sieben Bossen legen konnten. Vor Ragnaros mussten dann aber zwei Spieler zu ihren Kindern, war aber auch net weiter schlimm. Man hätte mich auch zu erneuten Unternehmungen eingeladen (da ich Erklärbär spielen durfte *g*), allerdings bin ich demnächst länger im Urlaub und kann daher nicht spielen. Ansonsten aber ne tolle Truppe... Leute, gebt unerfahrenen Spielern ruhig ne Chance, auch wenn Feuerlande heutzutage natürlich nicht mehr die schwerste Herausforderung ist, die es gibt


----------



## Doofkatze (27. Februar 2012)

Skalpi schrieb:


> Hochinteressante Aussage.
> 
> Du erwürfelst also ein Item und gibst es einem Gildenkumpel und entscheidest damit, daß er es mehr verdient hat, wie jeder andere in diesem Raid.
> 
> Konsequenz ist schon eine tolle Sache ...




Was ist daran bitte inkonsequent?

Ich habe geschrieben, das ich es nicht schön finde, Loot abgesprochen zu bekommen, nur weil ich bereits Gleichwertiges angezogen habe. Dabei habe ich doch meine Arbeit als Tank / Heiler oder DD durchaus erfüllt. Aus diesem Grunde denke ich durchaus, das ich Anrecht auf den Beutewurf habe.

Was ich danach mit den Items mache, ist doch schlussendlich meine Sache. Und wenn ich es Freunden gebe, die es tatsächlich brauchen, ist doch alles schön.
Natürlich erwürfle ich keinen Kram, um ihn zu entzaubern oder an den Händler zu verkaufen, sprich ich bin durchaus fähig, zu differenzieren und schließlich zu passen, keine Sorge.


----------



## Stevesteel (27. Februar 2012)

Gestern mit DK-Twink als DD im LFR gewesen, gleich zu Beginn meinte einer, man solle einen anderen DK rauswerfen, weil der nicht mal das nötige Equip anhatte, also sich per BOE-Items im Gepäck reingemogelt hatte.
Nuja, mein DK hat zwar das magische Itemlevel, um sich anzumelden am Leibe, macht auch noch unterirdischen Schaden, ist aber niemanden aufgefallen.
Da der DK aber mit 3 anderen Klassen um die Tokens rollen muss, habe ich nichts bekommen (wobei, doch, ein Brust-Token, welches ich sogar brauchen konnte).

Danach war ich nochmal mit meinem Krieger drin, er geht DS10er und hat natürlich das erforderliche Equip.
Da ich ihn aber selten auf DD spiele, sondern als MT im 10er, mache ich wohl auch nicht sooo fett Schaden. Naha, Platz 8-10 ist er meistens.
Bei dem 2en Boss Zon'ozz kam dann heraus, daß nur 3 Heiler wirklich heilten, demzufolge Wipe, weil 3 Heiler mit mittelmäßigem Equip schaffen das halt nicht.
Nach der 2en Tentakelphase waren noch 5-10 Leute am Leben, davon 1 Heiler.
Da habe ich dann auch nichts mehr groß gemacht, bin ein wenig rumgelaufen, habe gesehen, wie der Boss einen nach dem anderen zerpflückte und ich dann
letztendlich auch starb.
Danach kam die Meldung, daß der und der Heiler mal rausgevotet werden soll.
Dann kam die für mich überraschende Meldung im Chat: "Und den xxx auch gleich mit, der steht nur da und macht Autohit"
Hm, ok, damit war ich draussen, daß viele Mages, Krieger und Schurken unter mir im Dmg waren und ich auf Grund des nahenden Wipes nichts mehr machte, übersah man wohl.
Aber nicht schlimm, war eh schon 1°°, war dann ganz dankbar für den gezwungenen Feierabend 
Gehe ich heut halt wieder rein, jeden Tag auf ein Neues Spaß im LFR 

Achja, lustig war die eine Meldung im Chat, da schrieb ein Jäger, daß er afk Klo müsse, kurz darauf schrieb einer der Schamanen: "Oh man, bleib hier alter, wir brauchen doch deinen Dmg"
Fand ich superlustig


----------



## Doofkatze (27. Februar 2012)

Ich will das Gemeckere von Zonozz als Klingelton 

Oder als Anrufbeantworter, mit dem direkt darauf folgenden "PIEP"


----------



## sensêij1988 (27. Februar 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Ich will das Gemeckere von Zonozz als Klingelton
> 
> Oder als Anrufbeantworter, mit dem direkt darauf folgenden "PIEP"



wenn mein "my Warcraft Studio" nicht immer sofort abstürtzen würde hätt ich daraus was basteln können


----------



## Stancedancer (27. Februar 2012)

Tomratz schrieb:


> Zwischendurch holten wir für mich noch den Erfolg mit den 100 Mobs, was ja mehr oder weniger automatisch passiert und danach gabs für die Lady was auf die Mütze.


Welchen Erfolg macht man denn im Steinernen Kern auf nonhero mit 100 Mobs?

Ich kenn nur den auf heroisch mit 60 Mobs Im Kern verdorben


----------



## Kyrador (27. Februar 2012)

Stancedancer schrieb:


> Welchen Erfolg macht man denn im Steinernen Kern auf nonhero mit 100 Mobs?
> 
> Ich kenn nur den auf heroisch mit 60 Mobs Im Kern verdorben



Ich glaube, er meinte eher die Quest http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=28814


----------



## Stancedancer (27. Februar 2012)

hm... stimmt, das macht Sinn. 

So ein abgeschlossener Quest kann ja auch ein (persönlicher) Erfolg sein :-)


----------



## Doofkatze (27. Februar 2012)

War vor einigen Tagen mit einigen Gildentwinks und meinem DK-Tank (392 mittlerweile, wuhu^^) im steinernen Kern nhc.

Ständig war die Heilerin im TS am meckern, das sie Mana tanken müsse ... Kurzer Blick ins Schaden genommen ... in der ganzen Instanz 20000 (wohlgemerkt nach Plattenhaut) Schaden, davon beide Bossbegegnungen 0 ... bei 194k TP unbuffed. Jaja, man kanns sich auch schwerer machen, als es ist. Im Endeffekt war ich bei knapp 200 000 Schaden genommen insgesamt, weil einige Gruppen auf den Weg zu Ozruk hinzugepullt wurden und ich durch die 100 Futzies durchjagte mit dem Willen, mal mehr als nen 7% Todesstoß-Heal hinzubekommen.

Tjaja, das passiert eben, wenn man immer heilen will, aber es einfach nicht kann. Nur Pflaster draufpacken, weil jemand infight ist, ist soooo ineffektiv.

Beim Endboss später musste ich dann noch böse trollen. Makierung für den Stein kommt, ich renn rein und verlange vom Random, das er auch reinspringen muss  Mal sehn, obs bald mal wieder wer mitmacht. Auf die Tour habe ich schon unzählige Randoms auf dem Gewissen, allerdings immer nur auf hc oder auf dem Schiff, Todesminen, bei der Endexplosion, wo wir alle zu ihr zusammenlaufen müssen, wenn sie nur noch 1 TP hat...


----------



## Nisbo (27. Februar 2012)

Heute LFR mit OgOg Tank *g*

gerade im Teil 1 reingeportet worden, ordnungsgemäß gebuffed, wollte dann den Tisch stellen und im selben Moment wo ich noch auf buffen klicke rennt der Tank schon vor.
Irgendwer hat sich drüber gefreut das der Tank gas gibt, naja bis zum 3. Boss als er dann den Boss pullte incl noch 2 Gruppen die nicht gelegt worden waren.

Tja da war dann das ganze ogog dahin ^^


----------



## Cantharion (27. Februar 2012)

Vorher war ich mit meinem DK-Twink im Tiefensumpf.
Wir kamen rein, der Heiler hat umgeskillt, es wurde gebufft, der Heiler reggt noch mana. alles klar soweit - dachte ich.
Die Eule rennt plötzlich wie von der Tarantel gestochen los, pullt 3 Gruppen, fragt ob ich zu blöd zum tanken bin und verlässt die gruppe.

Und ich war gestern mal wieder im LFR - unfassbar wie sich die Leute wegen paar Pixeln aufregen können.


----------



## Nisbo (28. Februar 2012)

Irgendwie war heute Agententag ^^

LFR mit Heilschami, 2 Bosse liegen im ersten Teil als ich rein kam, dachte mir ok schnell die Punkte holen aber der BlubBoss braucht halt Taktik, leider hatten die DDs die Taktik schön auf dem Boss zu bleiben weswegen wir mehrmals umgefallen sind.

Also raus und nach 1 Stunde mal neu angemeldet, wieder der selbe Boss und wieder der selbe Sche.....
Ich dachte so langsam haben es alle gerallt das es bei dem Boss darum geht eine der Kugeln umzuhacken, da kann man sogar richtig zeigen was man drauf hat *g*
Einfach die erste Farbe aus der Schlachtzugwarnung umhauen und alles ist gut


----------



## Loony555 (28. Februar 2012)

Nisbo schrieb:


> Heute LFR mit OgOg Tank *g*
> 
> gerade im Teil 1 reingeportet worden, ordnungsgemäß gebuffed, wollte dann den Tisch stellen und im selben Moment wo ich noch auf buffen klicke rennt der Tank schon vor.
> Irgendwer hat sich drüber gefreut das der Tank gas gibt, naja bis zum 3. Boss als er dann den Boss pullte incl noch 2 Gruppen die nicht gelegt worden waren.
> ...



Ich twinke ich mir gerade einen Wiederherstellungs-Schamanen (derzeit Level 46), den ich praktisch nur über Instanzen levele. 
Dein Szenario erlebe ich derzeit im Low- und Mid-Level-bereich auch ziemlich oft.

Übermütige Tanks. Da wird in Räume reingerannt,  und absichtlich alle 5 Mobgruppen gleichzeitig gepulled (Scholo, ZulFarak, Stratholme usw usw). ("Das heilst du schon weg, np!").
Da wird, wenn einer aus der Gruppe stirbt, trotzdem fröhlich weitergerannt und weitergepulled, obwohl bei den restlichen noch lebenden Spieler die Aggrolampe dunkelrot blinkt, der Tank noch 5 weitere Mobs an sich hängen hat, drei halblebige humanoide Mobs (immer beliebt in ZF) flüchten und noch zwei weitere Mobgruppen dazuholen und ich als Heiler bei 7% Mana stehe. Das sind die Situationen, wo ich dann als Heiler dezent gestresst bin, und mir überlege, ob der Tank das Ernst meint. ("Not sure if trolling or just stupid...")  
Auch immer ein sehr beliebtes Mittel, um den Heiler auf Trab zu halten: Während der Heiler noch trinkt, die fünfer Mobgruppe am Ende des 100 Meter langen Ganges anstürmen (Sturmangriff!), und dann vorne ums Eck zu verschwinden. Bin da teilweise so enorm froh, dass der Schami das tolle Erdschild für den Tank hat...

Ich meistere diese Situationen (meistens!) erfolgreich, da ich mit meinem Main als Raidheiler (10er nh) doch etwas Stress gewohnt bin (Stichwort Ultraxion, *schwitz).
Aber ich stelle mir dann immer einen armen Anfänger vor, der mit seinem Char zum allerersten Mal in einer Low-Level Ini steht und heilt. Der hätte doch bei solchen Tanks teilweise sowas von verloren der arme Kerl, er würde wahrscheinlich noch geflamed und würde dann nie wieder seinen Heiler anfassen... 

Sind natürlich nicht alle Tanks so, die meisten Tanks im Mid-Level-Bereich beherrschen ihr Handwerk wirklich gut und viele sind bis unter die Zähne mit Erbstücken bewaffnet. Da machen solche Situationen tierisch Spass, wenn der Tank nicht so extrem Schaden reinkriegt und die Sache koordiniert abläuft.

Mein neues Motto: _"Optimistic pull is optimistic!"_ 


Ach so und PS: Buff Kettenheilung plz! Die Reichweite ist einfach mal viel zu klein!


----------



## Tomratz (28. Februar 2012)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Ich glaube, er meinte eher die Quest http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=28814




Jep, die meinte ich  

Da sieht man mal, wie lange das her ist, dass ich da nonhero drin war (Hero ists auch schon ne ganze Weile), dass ich das als Erfolg ansehe *schäm*

Na, jedenfalls ist der Schami Gestern 85 geworden   und wird in den nächsten Tagen gepushed, will ihn sobald wie möglich raidfertig haben, da wir wohl bald mit mehreren Leuten unsere bisherige Gilde leaven und in der Gruppe mit der wir unseren eigenen Laden aufmachen werden, dann mit meiner Heilerin zwei Healpriests sind. Da ist es sicher nicht falsch, noch nen Healschami zu haben, damit wir bissel am Setup drehen können.


----------



## KInstinct (28. Februar 2012)

Loony555 schrieb:


> Auch immer ein sehr beliebtes Mittel, um den Heiler auf Trab zu halten: Während der Heiler noch trinkt, die fünfer Mobgruppe am Ende des 100 Meter langen Ganges anstürmen (Sturmangriff!), und dann vorne ums Eck zu verschwinden. Bin da teilweise so enorm froh, dass der Schami das tolle Erdschild für den Tank hat...



Ganz einfach den Tank sterben lassen. Wenn ich gerade am trinken bin und es dem Tank egal ist, ist mir die Heilung für den Tank in diesem Moment auch egal. Der Heiler gibt das Tempo vor und nicht der Tank. So sehe ich das zumindest.


----------



## Fremder123 (28. Februar 2012)

Loony555 schrieb:


> Übermütige Tanks. Da wird in Räume reingerannt, und absichtlich alle 5 Mobgruppen gleichzeitig gepulled (Scholo, ZulFarak, Stratholme usw usw). ("Das heilst du schon weg, np!").
> 
> Auch immer ein sehr beliebtes Mittel, um den Heiler auf Trab zu halten: Während der Heiler noch trinkt, die fünfer Mobgruppe am Ende des 100 Meter langen Ganges anstürmen (Sturmangriff!), und dann vorne ums Eck zu verschwinden.


Gut gesagt. Es ist faszinierend, bei vollkommen unterschiedlichen Spielern immer aber auch wirklich immer wieder dieselben Verhaltensweisen zu beobachten:

1.) Zu denken dass Bodypull mehr als eine Sekunde Aggro erzeugt.

2.) Mit zwanzig Mobs am Hintern oder auch als Flaggenträger mit 10er Debuff und 3 Gegnern an selbigem hinter Ecken, Mauern, Vorsprünge oder Treppen zu verschwinden.

Man könnte denken diese Leute haben Angst vor grünen Zahlen. Darum nochmal als Erklärung: Grüne Zahlen sind GUT. Rote Zahlen sind BÖSE.



KInstinct schrieb:


> Ganz einfach den Tank sterben lassen. Wenn ich gerade am trinken bin und es dem Tank egal ist, ist mir die Heilung für den Tank in diesem Moment auch egal. Der Heiler gibt das Tempo vor und nicht der Tank. So sehe ich das zumindest.


Hab ich letztens auch gemacht, was allerdings zu einem Wipe führte weil alle dem Tank hinterhergesprungen waren. Und als wir vom FH wieder in der Instanz waren fand ich mich kurz darauf in Sturmwind wieder. Hatte der Düsentrieb leider die Meinungen auf seiner Seite.^^


----------



## Doofkatze (28. Februar 2012)

Jedes Mal wenn der Tank vorrennt oder zu viel pullt bzw. umgedreht der DD vorrennt und pullt, bekomme ich eine Herzattacke und muss mich erstmal hinsetzen. :-)


----------



## aufgeraucht (28. Februar 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Man könnte denken diese Leute haben Angst vor grünen Zahlen. Darum nochmal als Erklärung: Grüne Zahlen sind GUT. Rote Zahlen sind BÖSE.


Oh oh, hoffentlich bleibt nun in den Köpfen nicht hängen: Grün=gut, Rot=böse.

Daher sei nochmal allen Pfützenstehern gesagt: Das GRÜNE am Boden ist KEIN (Int-)Buff! Ist böse, seeehr böse.
Aber das rötliche am Boden, das so ein bissel nach Feuerwerk aussieht, ist eine Feuerbrandfalle, die vom Jäger mit viel Feingefühl genau dorthin gewurfen wurde. Und es sehr bedrücken, mit anzusehen, wenn ein Tank mitsamt Pull fix aus der 'gefährlichen Feuergrube' zur Seite weicht.

Rot=gut/böse, Grün=gut/böse. Nicht so leicht, was Fremder?  
Und am Ende steht dann so ein dünnhäutiger Schurke in Scholo in grünen Pfützen und freut sich über rote Zahlen.


----------



## Fremder123 (28. Februar 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Oh oh, hoffentlich bleibt nun in den Köpfen nicht hängen: Grün=gut, Rot=böse.


Doch, genau das hoffe ich. Nochmal präzisiert extra für Dich: Ich beziehe mich nicht auf irgendwelche Voidzones, sondern wie da steht Zahlen. Wer (wie ich) ein spezielles UI hat, welches die eigenen verursachten kritischen Treffer rot färbt wird sich dieses Umstandes bewusst sein und passe die Farbe entsprechend an. Spieler mit dem Standard-UI fühlen sich hingegen uneingeschränkt angesprochen.

Grüne Zahlen über/ neben dem eigenen Charakter sind gut. Immer. Sie versprechen Heilung. Rettung. Den Eintritt ins Paradies.

Rote Zahlen über/ neben dem eigenen Charakter sind schlecht. Immer. Sie versprechen Verderben. Elend. Unglaubliche Qualen für den eigenen Charakter. Den Eintritt in den siebten Kreis der Hölle.

Weiße Zahlen über/ neben dem _feindlichen_ Charakter sind gut. Grundsätzlich jedenfalls. Sie besagen dass der eigene Charakter irgendwas macht. Und sei es automatisch. Man markiere bitte das erste Wort zwecks Lesbarkeit.

Gelbe Zahlen über/ neben dem _feindlichen_ Charakter sind gut. Sehr gut. Je größer desto besser. Sie verheißen Stärke. Macht. Unglaubliche Qualen für den Gegner. Wachstum der primären Geschlechtsteile proportional zur Höhe der gelben Zahl.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (28. Februar 2012)

Loony555 schrieb:


> ....Sind natürlich nicht alle Tanks so, die meisten Tanks im Mid-Level-Bereich beherrschen ihr Handwerk wirklich gut und viele sind bis unter die Zähne mit Erbstücken bewaffnet. Da machen solche Situationen tierisch Spass, wenn der Tank nicht so extrem Schaden reinkriegt und die Sache koordiniert abläuft.



solche situationen, erlebt man recht häufig. das tanken wurde im laufe der letzten jahre, seeeeeeeeeeeehr stark vereinfacht und viele tanks scheinen doch sehr übermütig geworden zu sein. früher bedeutete das versehentliche pullen einer zweiten mobgruppe oft den sicheren tot, zudem musste man ständig das target switchen, um auch auf jeden einzelnen gegner aggro aufzubauen. heute halten die tanks viel mehr aus und mit einem einzigen tastendruck, kleben die gegnergruppen an ihm, das verleitet wohl oft zu solch übermütigen aktionen.

den tank einfach mal freundlich darauf hinweisen, wenn er trotzdem so weiter macht, sterben lassen.

meinen krieger-tank twink spiele ich schon sehr lange, zur zeit eher als waffenkrieger, da mir das tanken absolut keinen spass mehr bereitet. erstens ist es sehr lanweilig geworden (auf knopfdruck aggro), zweitens war ich sehr oft von den dd genervt. man kommt in ne gruppe und begrüßt diese erstmal.... statt ein "hallo" gibts ein "gogo" und ehe man sich versieht, fliegt auch schon ein bündel pfeile an einem vorbei, auf die erste mobgruppe zu....ziemlich nervig...


----------



## Doofkatze (28. Februar 2012)

Surfer schrieb:


> gibts ein "gogo" und ehe man sich versieht, fliegt auch schon ein bündel pfeile an einem vorbei, auf die erste mobgruppe zu....ziemlich nervig...



Konsequent hinsetzen. Lernen durch Schmerz. Die hören ganz schnell damit auf, wenn der Tank lieber stirbt ohne zu kämpfen als dem armen Jäger den Hintern zu "retten".

Mir bereitet es fast schon Freude (Schadenfreude) so etwas dann durchzuziehen. Zumal ich bisher eher positive Reaktionen bekommen habe und Kicks bisher komplett ausblieben, auch wenn ich die Gruppe hätte retten können.

Ich habe ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken schon ne ganze Gruppe untergehen lassen bei Mannoroth, weil ein DD es nicht abwarten konnte. Statt zu kämpfen habe ich mich hingesetzt und in den Gruppenchat geschrieben, das er die Suppe alleine auslöffeln darf.
In der Folge hat es nicht einen Mitspieler gegeben, der mich für dieses Verhalten kritisiert hat, immerhin bin ich nicht davon gelaufen und hab die anderen im Dreck liegen lassen, sondern bin einfach mitgestorben.

Natürlich benötigt es dafür ein gewisses Feingefühl, um zu unterscheiden, wer unabsichtlich pullt und wer nicht. Aber auch das gibt sich mit der Zeit.


----------



## aufgeraucht (28. Februar 2012)

Ach Fremder, ich bezog mich auf Farben im Allgemeinen. Deine Regel gilt für Zahlen, ich wollte nur anmerken, dass nun hoffentlich keiner generalisiert "Boah, grün. Grün war doch gut. Rein da". Sarkasmus, Ironie, wie auch immer.

Ich brauch keine _präzisierte_ Erklärung, mir ist die Bedeutung der Zahlen (und ihrer Farben) bekannt.

War nur eine kleine Randbemerkung, da manch einer offenbar Voidzonen genauso wenig zu deuten weiß, wie bunte Zahlen. Welcher Heiler kennt das nicht, wenn die Meeles in Scholo gemütlich in der grünen Suppe den Loot aufheben und, kaum geht dieses "grrrr" durch die Heilerseele, kommen auch die Ranges dazu.
Na lassen wir das. Vielleicht fehlten ein paar Smileys, um den Hauch von Ironie sichtbar zu machen.


----------



## tonks09 (28. Februar 2012)

Ich lvl mir grade ein Bärchen hoch.Er ist jetzt stolze lvl 53.
Ich mag diese ogog Gruppen nicht.

Ich komme in eine Gruppe in Gnomeregan,diese ist schon auf den Weg zum Endboss und kurz davor abzunibbeln.Schnell in Bärenform,Wuttanfall zünden und rumbrüllen was das Zeug hält,nach den Motto alles meins.Leider kam ich ein Paar Sekunden zu spät.Wipe !
Wenn machen die dafür an ? genau mich ! Äm Hallo ? War noch net mal 2 Minuten in der Inze aber bin Schuld xD

Beliebt ist auch das viele mit meinen Tempo nicht einverstanden sind.Vorallen Heiler.Ich bin nun wirklich nicht grade langsam unterwegs.Pulle nicht mehr als 2 Gruppen auf einmal,wenn diese nicht zu Groß sind,da ich noch ziehmlich viel Schaden fresse.Und das beste ist das die Heiler, die immer ogog drauf sind,meist nur mit 10 - 20% Mana rumlaufen.Wartet man zwischen den Pullen mal ein bissel, um zu schauen ob er was trinken möchte, ist denen das auch nicht recht,und man wird wieder angeflaumt, man solle mal schneller machen.Jedesmal wenn ich in einen Kampf gehe,wo der Heiler mit nur noch ein paar % rumläuft, bekomme ich nen Herzkasper, wenn ich weiß da werden gleich Gegner weglaufen und neue dazu pullen.Ich habe mir mittlerweile angewöhnt Heiltränke auf CD zu halten bei solchen Heilern.

Das mit den DDs die meinen Pullen zu müssen,kenne ich auch nur zu gut.Ich setze mich den meist auch hin.Leider ist das in meinen lvl Bereich den so,das die Gruppe den Trash alleine macht,solange der Heiler da mitspielt.Ist der Kampf vorbei werde ich dafür angemotzt.Sach ich denen die sollen das Pullen lassen,wirds meist noch schlimmer,und man fährt zur Höchstform auf,um den Tank in Grund und Boden zu stampfen.
Genauso wenn man mich nicht antanken läßt.Ich hole mir genau einmal den Mob wieder, der zu Anfang eines Kampfes abgehauen war. Wenn es der DD nicht hinbekommt auf seine Aggro zu achten,zahlt er den halt Lehrgeld,in den lvl Bereich eher nervtötend,wenn der Tank erst zum Schluss den Gegner wieder von den DD runterzieht.

Ihr seht also,es liegt nicht immer an den Tanks 
Achja,wenn ich versuche der ogog Gruppe mein Tempo auf zu zwingen,bekomme ich meist als Quittung Beleidigungen bis hin zu kicks als Resultat.

Ich bin dafür das die Low Inzen überarbeitet werden sollten,so das ein solches Verhalten von den Gegnern mit den Tot bestraft wird.Wenn ein Tank in solch einer Inze zu viel Pullt.Der Heiler mit nur ein Paar % Mana in den Kampf geht,ob nun selbstgewählt oder durch ignore des Tanks, wird die Gruppe schnell lernen müssen sich da drinnen richtig zu verhalten, und auch mal zusammen zu spielen, und auf den jeweils anderen zu achten.Achja,dds die pullen oder aggro ziehen,sollten den in richtige Bedrängniss geraten.Den hätte man solche auch viel weniger in den Gruppen.
Aber das wird wohl nie passieren.Erstens weils den einen Aufschrei geben würde,und zweitens viel zu viel arbeit.Is ja wesentlich angenehmer die Leute mit Max.lvl ins kalte Wasser springen zu lassen.Nach den Motto : Wat,ich kann sheepen ? wusste ich noch gar nicht -.-*


----------



## aufgeraucht (28. Februar 2012)

tonks09 schrieb:


> Wenn machen die dafür an ?



Kürzlich wurde ich angemacht, weil es Tote gab. 

Heiler macht genervt die Ansage, der Hexer solle doch bitte den Tank (mich) pullen lassen. Man hat den Eindruck, manch einer benutzt transparente Schriftfarbe für den Chat, die Worte des Heilers verhallten unbeachtet. Ein paar Mobgruppen weiter habe ich auch nochmal darauf hingewiesen.

*Zischhh* ein Schattenblitz knallt in die nächste Gruppe. Ich setz mich neben den trinkenden Heiler und schreib: "falsche Klasse gewählt, wenn du Tanken willst". Prügelnde Oger sind nichts für Stoffklassen im Nahkampf, Hexer tot. Ich rappel mich grad wieder hoch, da wird auch der Mage zum One-Hit-Opfer.

Der Mage bröselt doch promt: "ey was soll der sche**, tank doch mal".
Ich habe es einfach mal unkommentiert gelassen. Die Erklärung, warum auch er ins Gras gebissen hat, hätte wohl zu lange gedauert.... transparente Schriftfarbe .. mit draufhalten, wenn der Hexer pullt .. trinkende Heiler ignorieren
Der Heiler schrieb nur: "ihr beide findet den eingang?!" 


Ohne Zweifel gibt es Situationen, in denen ich mal den Überblick verliere und jemand umfällt. Mit Einsicht und dem Spruch: "Ups, das ist mir jetzt aber komplett entglitten" gibt es als Reaktion aber eher np, ;-) oder die vertraute Wortlosigkeit im Chat statt Flames.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (28. Februar 2012)

der schattenpriester zum hexenmeister: "gib mir mal bitte finstere absichten."
der hexenmeister: "lol bist irre? das bekommt mein dämon, dann mach ich viel mehr dmg"

na dann...


----------



## Cantharion (28. Februar 2012)

Gerade in Managruft nhc als Tank, dd spottet mir dauernd die mobs weg und reagiert nicht wenn ich ihm sage er soll damit aufhören sondern pullt einfach selbst -> kick.
Neuer dd vor dem 2. Boss: ein Pala. Er hat es geschafft einen großen Steinkoloss (heißen die so?) zu übersehen - und rollt mir dann auchnoch das schwert weg.

Am Ende der Instanz ereignete sich dann ein zimlich geiler dialog:
Pala: wi bekommd ma esens
Ich und der Heiler (ohne uns abzusprechen): Legastheniker?
Pala: ne esens
Pala: ezens
Pala: essenz


----------



## Teena (28. Februar 2012)

doppelter post, sry


----------



## Teena (28. Februar 2012)

> Am Ende der Instanz ereignete sich dann ein zimlich geiler dialog:
> Pala: wi bekommd ma esens
> Ich und der Heiler (ohne uns abzusprechen): Legastheniker?
> Pala: ne esens
> ...



In der ersten Annäherung lag er ja schon fast richtig ;-)


----------



## Doofkatze (1. März 2012)

Gestern LFR Teil 2:

Ein Druide schrieb: "XX (Tank, Anm. d. Red.) hat Latenzprobleme, ich tank für ihn"
Ultraxionkampf beginnt.
3 Sekunden später liegt der Druide am Boden.

Ich lag wirklich vor lachem am Boden


----------



## Elektron1 (1. März 2012)

Der LFR (besser gesagt die Leute die teilweise dort zu finden sind) hat mir gestern echt die Laune verdorben...
Vorab: Ich spiele, da ich nicht jeden Tag Zeit habe, nur Tank (Pala) und habe dort auch ein ganz brauchbares equipp von lvl 395.  Da ich mich nach einem offensiv Trinket für mein Tankequipp suche, habe ich mich als DD angemeldet (und was solls -20k fährt man als Tank allemal, was dann nach meiner Erfahrung vom LFR mindestens Durchschnitt der dort befindlichen DD´s ist.)

Der raid lief dann auch so vor sich hin - ich erwarte kein Können etc. von den anderen und beschwere mich in der Regel auch nicht über fails -was soll das auch -es ist der LFR. Die ersten beiden Bosse lagen, kein trinket dabei und auf das DD Zeug auf das ich mit Bedarf hätte Würfeln können habe ich gepasst. Beim dritten Boss (Blubb-boss) schrieb dann irgendeiner aus dem raid.. "Keine Heilung auf Spieler XX (ich), der macht Schaden in tank Klamotten... usw. Die Aufforderung wurde entweder nicht konsequent von den Heilern befolgt bzw. der Schaden von den adds reicht bei nem guten tank equipp eh nicht aus (lol) und der trash wurde rei um bearbeitet. Jedenfalls kam dann ein kick vote und ich war draußen..

HAt mich ziemlich geärgert.. -ich melde mich als DD an und spiele ordentlich, mache mindestens den Schaden der dort befindlichen durchschnittlichen DD -und ob ich dass nackig mache oder wie auch immer hat verdammt nochmal keinen zu interessieren!!!! Ärgerlich war auch dass die raid-ini zeitlich zu 2/3 durch war und ich keine Lust hatte mich wieder neu anzumelden um die ersten bosse lootfrei nochmal zu machen.

Ehrlich gesagt verspüre ich keine große Lust mehr in Zukunft auf irgendetwas zu passen, falls ich es nicht brauche.


----------



## Fremder123 (1. März 2012)

Elektron1 schrieb:


> HAt mich ziemlich geärgert.. -ich melde mich als DD an und spiele ordentlich, mache mindestens den Schaden der dort befindlichen durchschnittlichen DD


Die Frage ist allerdings, warum trotzdem ausgerechnet Du observiert und angeprangert wurdest. Muss ja dann doch einen Grund haben. Zudem beschwerst Du Dich über das Verhalten der anderen, meldest Dich aber selbst als DD an und gehst dann als reiner Tank da rein. Ist auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei und der nächste Post eines anderen LfR-Teilnehmers könnte hier lauten "Hatte heut einen Spezi in reinem Tankspecc mit Tankklamotten, der sich als DD ziehen lassen wollte, unglaublich aber wahr". Verstehst was ich meine? Der Kick war vielleicht übertrieben, vielleicht auch nicht. Ganz ungerechtfertigt war er jedenfalls nicht, gesetzt dem Fall nach Dir kam ein DD rein der den doppelten Schaden raushaut und somit die Gruppe schneller zum Ziel bringt als es Dir in dem Fall möglich gewesen wäre.

Außerdem: Da Rache nicht allzu hoch stapelt wenn man nicht grad tankt und vom Boss aufs Maul kriegt (ich tanke selbst DS hc, weiß also wovon ich rede - das bisschen AE hilft da nicht allzu sehr, grad im LfR) KANN gar nicht so hoher Schaden rauskommen wie es hier anklingt. Bist Du wirklich ehrlich mit den 20k DpS? 

Achso, noch ein Vorschlag zur Güte: Besorg Dir doch das nächste Mal eine 2H-Waffe, der Möglichkeiten sind ja viele gegeben. In den 5ern droppen ganz ordentliche oder Du gehst paarmal Tol Barad und holst Dir eine für Ehre. Dann Second-Skillung auf DD und schon ist das Problem gelöst. Den Rest des Equips kannst Du ja anlassen, sofern da wenigstens bisschen Hit/ WK drauf ist (was bei den Cata-Klamotten eigentlich zuhauf zu finden ist). Dann gehst "rechtmäßig" als DD in den LfR und keiner hat Grund zu nöhlen.


----------



## Hosenschisser (1. März 2012)

Mit 20k dps liegste beim Blubbboss, meiner Erfahrung nach, im oberen 2. Drittel. Melees allein betrachtet sogar im 1. Drittel.

Wenn das nicht DAS Totschlagargument gegen eine Kickforderung gewesen wäre, weiß ichs auch nicht.

Irgendwie kommt mir die Geschichte zu unrund vor.


----------



## Herz des Phönix (1. März 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist allerdings, warum trotzdem ausgerechnet Du observiert und angeprangert wurdest. Muss ja dann doch einen Grund haben.



Die meisten Leute - soweit ich es beobachtet habe - checken einfach alle Klassen durch, die auf dasselbe Token/
Rüstungsklasse rollen wie man selbst. Dann Fehler in Skillung/Sockelung/VZ suchen und im /ra flamen.
Man will ja die "Konkurrenz" ausschalten, was?
Dps Zahlen, Tode oder Skill sind egal solange das Equip nicht passt!!!!!!!!! [Ironie off]

____

Und jetzt mal ehrlich. Wenn 3 von 4 Bossen down sind find ich den Kick auch übertrieben.

Letztens hatten wir auch einmal einen ziemlich schlechten Pala Tank. Bei Todesschwinge gabs schon 2 Wipes.
Der andere Tank leavte die Gruppe.
Dann kam der Kickvote gegen den Pala. Ich lehnte ab, wie die meisten anderen auch.
Da ich als Heiler dabei war, bot ich mich als Tank an. Den Kampf nochmal fix erklärt und dann lag der Boss auch.
Der Paladin bedankte sich sogar noch :-)


----------



## Elektron1 (1. März 2012)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Mit 20k dps liegste beim Blubbboss, meiner Erfahrung nach, im oberen 2. Drittel. Melees allein betrachtet sogar im 1. Drittel.
> 
> Wenn das nicht DAS Totschlagargument gegen eine Kickforderung gewesen wäre, weiß ichs auch nicht.
> 
> Irgendwie kommt mir die Geschichte zu unrund vor.



Mir auch :-) . Es gab auch gar keine große Diskussion bzw. Anschuldigung du machst dies oder das falsch (ich kenn die bosse aus dem 10er únd selbst da sind die bosse 1-4 mittlerweile fast schon leicht) - und bis boss 3 keinerlei Chatverkehr.

Hast du noch nie absolute Volli... in z.B. ner 5er getroffen? Inis wo du dir über die den einen oder andern so nebenher deine Gedanken machst was der eigentlich mit seinen Händen wirklich steuert und es nicht rund läuft und dann plötzlich genau dieser behauptet es liege alles an DIR! (da hilft dann nur Kopfschütteln und leaven -aber geflamt wurde gestern gar nicht.)
Heals und Tanks kennen es, dass des öfteren diesen die Schuld zugeordnet wird, wenn irgendein Boss nicht liegt, auch wenn das Problem von vielen unterschiedlichen Fails ausgeht.

Zum Thema Schaden... warum dürfen gute DD bis zu 50K+ fahren aber ein tank nicht 20K?? 
LFR 25 hat einen bewusst niedrigeren Anspruch, der auch (leider) von von vielen bewußt in Kauf genommen wird, indem sie halbherzig spielen oder völlig underequippt da reingehen (und ein gewisser Prozentsatz wird von nem raid sogar relativ gut verkraftet).
Was mich stört ist -ja als Tank DD macht man weniger Schaden als ein DD -aber zum einen hab ich gutes equipp und (behaupte es einfach mal) kenne den Pala Tank in- und auswendig, so dass ich mit dem was die LFR RAID ini als Input benötigt und der Durchschnitt da abliefert locker mitthalte - von durchgezogen werden kann keine Rede sein. 
Appropos durchziehen -wenn ich den Andeutungen folgen wollte, müßte ich in den 5er heros im Durchschnit 2 von 3 DD kicken -die machen meist den selben Schaden oder nur unwesentlich mehr - mache ich aber nicht und warum..^^ -weil auch  dieser Schaden locker reicht.

Was aber lustig ist, sind eure beiden Reaktion :-). Dieser zweifelnde Unterton (ach wer weiss welcher Troll da wieder rum erzählt).

so long und vg


----------



## Velynn (1. März 2012)

Vor einigen Tagen im LFR mit meinem Tank Krieger.

Zon´ozz liegt und ich gewinne das Jäger-Krieger-Schami Token.

JägerX: Das ist so typisch LFR, der der am wenigsten Schaden macht kriegt das Token.
DuduX: Ehm.. Das ist der Tank xD.

Der Jäger meinte meinen Tank, ich habe schon mit einem Vote-4-Kick gerechnet, er hat sich dann aber höflich entschuldigt.
Naja gut 6k dps ist für Tankverhältnisse nicht sonderlich prickelnd, aber dass wir Ultraxion in unserem halb-random-twink-gilden-run mit meinem Krieger Tank und 3 Heilern gelegt haben zeigt doch dass mit einem guten Set-up und prepotten fast alles möglich ist.


Achja noch zu diesem halb-random-twink-gilden-run gestern. Unser armer Palaheiler Twink musste sich von einem Random doch echt anhören lassen wann er die Flamme zu wechseln hat..

Flamme wechseln. Flamme wechseln. Wieso ist die Flamme noch auf dem anderen Tank? Flamme wechseln. Hallo, Flamme wechseln. ETC

Ansonsten lief es eig ganz gut. Plus Tanken macht spass , vor allem aufm Luftschiff.


----------



## Cavulon (2. März 2012)

Was die Tage wieder zusammengekommen ist...herrlich

LFR 1. Teil...ein komischer DK, als DD gemeldet fährt 6k DPS..Nachdem einige ihn wohl wie ich betrachtet haben und festgestellt haben, dass er durchgehend Ilvl 397 trägt und zwar alles Tanksachen musste es ja kommen: "Ey warum meldest du dich als DD mit Tankskillung?" Seine Antwort: "So mach ich beim Trash mehr Schaden..." Seitdem ist das mein Spruch, wenn ich mal wieder vergesse meine Klamotten zu wechseln..PVP? - So mach ich bei Humanoiden mehr Schaden! - Auf den Hinweis, dass man mit seinem Equip auch bei Blutskillung an die 20k DPS kommst wurde er patzig..aber oh Wunder, zu Hagaara hin schaffte er dann wirklich 16k, und war auf diesem netten Platz zwischen Tanks und Heilern.

Beim 2. bin ich mir nicht soo sicher ob das hier her passt. Ich skille Archi in Nagrand, und sehe dort einen 65er Zwergen Magier (Ich Orc DK) der sich allein an der Arena versucht und natürlich scheitert. Fraktionskrieg mal außen vor, ich stelle mich zu ihm, zeig auf den Oger und er versteht was ich meine. Er Pullt die Bosse, sodass diese ja für mich grau sind, ich kille sie. Er konnte sich über den Erfolg freuen und ich hab eine gute Tat vollbracht


----------



## Stancedancer (2. März 2012)

Cavulon schrieb:


> Beim 2. bin ich mir nicht soo sicher ob das hier her passt. Ich skille Archi in Nagrand, und sehe dort einen 65er Zwergen Magier (Ich Orc DK) der sich allein an der Arena versucht und natürlich scheitert. Fraktionskrieg mal außen vor, ich stelle mich zu ihm, zeig auf den Oger und er versteht was ich meine. Er Pullt die Bosse, sodass diese ja für mich grau sind, ich kille sie. Er konnte sich über den Erfolg freuen und ich hab eine gute Tat vollbracht



Doch, gehört hier hin :-) Wenn das nicht random war, was dann?

Interfraktionäre Kampfgruppen gibts viel zu wenige


----------



## Tomratz (2. März 2012)

Cavulon schrieb:


> Beim 2. bin ich mir nicht soo sicher ob das hier her passt. Ich skille Archi in Nagrand, und sehe dort einen 65er Zwergen Magier (Ich Orc DK) der sich allein an der Arena versucht und natürlich scheitert. Fraktionskrieg mal außen vor, ich stelle mich zu ihm, zeig auf den Oger und er versteht was ich meine. Er Pullt die Bosse, sodass diese ja für mich grau sind, ich kille sie. Er konnte sich über den Erfolg freuen und ich hab eine gute Tat vollbracht




Klar gehört das hierher, hat ja schon mein Vorposter geschrieben.

Ging mir ähnlich bei der Thrall-Questreihe, da war parallel ne Blutelfenpriesterin mit mir unterwegs. Wir haben schön gleichzeitig auf die Mobs gehauen und das Leben war für beide einfacher  


Da wir ja in dieser Woche mit mehreren Leuten unsere alte Gilde geleaved haben und uns in der Twinkgilde eines von uns "Rebellen" wieder getroffen haben, müssen wir diese "Gammelgilde" nun allmählich hochspielen, die gummelte bis Gestern noch auf Level 1 rum.

Es gibt da auch noch einen 85er, der gerade dabei ist, sich ordentlich zu equippen, damit wir ihn demnächst raidfertig kriegen. LfR reicht für ihn noch nicht, also haben wir kurzerhand eine Gruppe für die neuen Inis zusammengebastelt, wobei er sich als DD (mit entsprechendem DD-Equip) angemeldet hat. Weiter war von unserer Gilde noch eine Schurkin dabei und ich bin mit meiner Diszipriesterin als Heiler mitgestiefelt.

Die Inieinladung kam, es ging in den Brunnen. Tank war ein Bärchen, weiterer DD ein Jäger.

Da ich längere Zeit die Priesterin auf Eis gelegt hatte (hab nen Schami auf 85 gezogen), tat ich mir am Anfang ein kleines bisschen schwer, Tote gab es allerdings nicht zu beklagen.

Als wir dann auf dem Weg zur zweiten Mobgruppe zwischen den Teufelswachen durchgeschlichen sind, war plötzlich der Jäger weg. Wir uns erstmal nichts weiter dabei gedacht und auf die Mobs eingekloppt, die gehn ja auch mit einem DD weniger. Plötzlich RRRRRRUMMMMMS -> Wipe. Fragezeichen bei allen, bis wir dann geschnallt haben, dass der neu hinzugekommene Jäger genau in die Teufelswachen reingerannt war. 

Wir haben es alle mit Humor genommen und die Ini gemütlich durchgespielt. Beim ersten Boss kam noch vom Bärchen die Frage, ob er stehen bleiben soll oder ob wir uns verstecken, das war aber auch das einzige, was von der mir bekannten Spielweise abgewichen ist. Er ist dann stehengeblieben und ich hab einfach den Schaden gegengeheilt bzw. er hat den einen oder anderen CD gezündet.

Nach Mannoroth haben wir dann direkt noch mal angemeldet und sind noch zum Erzbischof marschiert. Auch hier keine besonderen Vorkommnisse, ausser dass danach dann der Gildenlevelup aufgepoppt ist. Wird ein mühsamer Weg werden bis Level 25, aber wir werden das gemeinsam durchziehen.


----------



## Hosenschisser (2. März 2012)

Ich werd diese Woche auch mal norm-unkonform im lfr spielen. Mal sehen ob ich mich hier wieder finde:-)


----------



## Nisbo (2. März 2012)

Cavulon schrieb:


> ... Beim 2. bin ich mir nicht soo sicher ob das hier her passt. Ich skille Archi in Nagrand, und sehe dort einen 65er Zwergen Magier (Ich Orc DK) der sich allein an der Arena versucht und natürlich scheitert. Fraktionskrieg mal außen vor, ich stelle mich zu ihm, zeig auf den Oger und er versteht was ich meine. Er Pullt die Bosse, sodass diese ja für mich grau sind, ich kille sie. Er konnte sich über den Erfolg freuen und ich hab eine gute Tat vollbracht


Weil Du gerade Nagrand sagst, das erinnert mich irgendwie an meinen 1. Char den ich gespielt habe. Ich war da so schön am Oger umhauen und wunderte mich auf einmal über die Emotes die die Bomben der Oger machten als ich auf einen Mob Namens Bombe rumgehauen habe, hat sich dann rausgestellt das war nen Ally gewesen den ich vollkommen übersehen habe, also falls Du das jetzt hier nach 4 Jahren liest, sorry war damals keine Absicht *g* 





Tomratz schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Wir haben es alle mit Humor genommen und die Ini gemütlich durchgespielt. Beim ersten Boss kam noch vom Bärchen die Frage, ob er stehen bleiben soll oder ob wir uns verstecken, das war aber auch das einzige, was von der mir bekannten Spielweise abgewichen ist. Er ist dann stehengeblieben und ich hab einfach den Schaden gegengeheilt bzw. er hat den einen oder anderen CD gezündet.
> 
> ...


Also ich bleibe mit meinen Tanks da immer stehen


----------



## aufgeraucht (4. März 2012)

*'ninjan' und 'ninjan' lassen

*Eule würfelt Bedarf auf Agi-Item, welches der Bär offenbar nicht braucht (Gier-Wurf). Der Bär ist dennoch sauer und fragt nach, warum Bedarf-Wurf. Gar kicken will er, aber Eule verabschiedet sich nach kurzem Wortgefecht per DC.
Nächster Boss, Int+Wille-Hals dropt. Ich freu mich und klick auf Bedarf, bin ja schließlich als Heiler dabei und ALLE Werte +x. Und Bär? Bär hat auch Bedarf und gewinnt.

Tja, ninjan und ninjan lassen  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doofkatze (5. März 2012)

Teil 2 LFR:

Nach dem fast schon üblichen Chaos mit den Drachen, wo man gefühlt als Tank der Einzige ist, der Drachen runter holt, aber dann kaum spotten kann, um die DDs vorm sterben abzuhalten, da Spott ja auf CD ist, ging es dann an Ultraxion.

Schwindendes Licht auf mir, Zweittank in der Aggro knapp hinter mir, ergo kein Problem. Ich verschwinde. Schwindendes Licht auf ihm. Ich spotte ab. Tank2 verschwindet nicht, stirbt, wird gerezzt. Ich versuche derzeit, alleine Ultraxion zu tanken, verschwinde bei ner knappen Sekunde, knapp 10 Grad (Debuff = 360°), spotte direkt danach wieder, aber ab und an sterben natürlich DDs. Immer wenn der zweite Tank wieder gerezzt wurde, lag er auch kurz danach wieder im Dreck. Schließlich gab es einen Wipe. Das gleich 3 Heiler draußen blieben und daran fast jedes Mal starben, ignoriere ich jetzt mal. Einer dieser Heiler hatte immerhin nur 10k HPS, das meiste davon reine Selbstheilung.

Joa ... dann schauen wir doch mal was passiert. Ich wollte diesen Superzweittank kicken, da er nichtmal fähig war, irgendwas zu schreiben, sich für den Gruppenwipe vielleicht zu entschuldigen oder mal zu fragen, wie etwas geht ... Ich war schon recht angefressen. Noch ne halbe Stunde vorher waren wir mit dem 10er Trupp nhc erstmals bei Ultraxion, was selbstverständlich nicht sooo gut funktionierte, da selbst mit Ansagen einige Leute den Knopf fürs schwindende Licht nicht fanden oder sich ständig verschätzten.

Nach einer kurzen Diskussion gabs statt dem Kick ne Erklärung für den Tank von mir. Die Frage, ob er das nun verstanden hat, wurde mit einem Kampfstart (ohne Readycheck versteht sich) beantwortet. Dachte ich ...

Wieder lag der Tank ständig am Boden, zu spät versuchte ich, einfach jedes schwindende Licht abzufangen, einmal spottete er einfach zurück, bekam es selbst, starb ... Irgendwann hab ich mich dann auch mal verschätzt, lag schließlich auch mal am Boden, weil ich es zu genau machen wollte. Nach dem Wipe hab ich mich selbstverständlich entschuldigt. "Sorry, das ich da gestorben bin. Hab zu dem Zeitpunkt in die Tischkante gebissen. Tat weh."

Endlich gabs ein Einsehen. Wer nicht lesen will und gleich 2 mal ne Gruppe wipt, fliegt. Ein neuer Tank.

Frage: "Kennst du den Boss, X?", ne halbe Minute später "X?", andere stiegen mit ein "x??" ... "Mit welchem Patch wurde eigentlich die Kommunikation unter den Spielern rausgepatcht?". Als er tatsächlich reagierte, konnte es dann auch losgehen. Natürlich kannte er alle Bosse. Er kriegt also nach mir sein schwindendes Licht. 7 ... 6 ... Klick.  


Auch er wurde gerezzt, der Rest passte aber dann. Ein weiteres Gildenmitglied kam ins TS, frage, ob wir danach noch ne Runde spielen. Nach kurzem Überlegen verließen wir die Gruppe, kamen zusammen wieder rein ... hmm ... bereits 1 toter Boss? Ratet mal, wo wir wieder eingestiegen sind?  Nach dem 6. Boss (war in Ordnung) muss ich die Gruppe aber auch ernsthaft loben. Rücken funktionierte perfekt, keiner kam ins Schwitzen, weil ich erst bei 20 Restprozent das Gemisch jedes Mal durch 9 Stacks zog, auch der Wahnsinn war absolut problemlos.


----------



## Fremder123 (5. März 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mit meiner kleinen 30er Jägerin ein paar Inis am Wochenende gemacht und dabei ähnliches erlebt und fabriziert.

Höhlen des Wehklagens: Schöne blaue Lederhose mit Agi droppt. 3 Spieler würfeln Bedarf... Mondkin gewinnt. Zur Erklärung meint er/ sie, dass der 2er Setbonus ja Int drauf hat und die Hose ohnehin besser wäre als seine eigene. o.O Nachdem mir schon mal eine Eule das Agi-Trinket vom LfR-Rücken weggerollt hat muss ich doch ernsthaft mal in Guides wälzen, ob Beweglichkeit seit Cataclysm die Zaubermacht erhöht.

Gnomeregan: Diesmal war ich der "Schuft". Bei der Verflüssigten Ablagerung droppt der blaue Stab mit Ausdauer + Benutzeneffekt zur Wasseratmung. Bisher wollte das Ding immer keiner, also würfel ich Bedarf da man es zum questen oder farmen hier und da gut nutzen kann. Der Tank bedarfte allerdings auch, ich gewann prompt (eiserne Lootregel: die Beute kriegt immer der der sie am wenigsten braucht). Der Tank fragte was ich damit wolle, ich erklärte es, weil ich noch gar nicht recht mitgeschnitten hatte dass er es wirklich fürs Equip haben wollte. Als diese Bemerkung fiel entschuldigte ich mich und wollte ihm den Stab geben, aber er war schon weitergerannt und pullte vor sich hin. Erst nach mehrmaliger Aufforderung, doch mal stehenzubleiben, konnte ich ihn endlich anhandeln. Jetzt muss man die Leute schon betteln damit man ihnen was zustecken kann. <.<
-----------------------------

Ebenfalls Gnomeregan (hat nix mit Loot zu tun): Kurz nach dem Eingang hat man ja die Wahl nach links den Gang zu nehmen oder direkt in die untere Halle zu springen, was ja auch viele tun. Unser Magier segelte so gleich nach unten, wir wie selbstverständlich hinterher. Unten halbtot angekommen (die Fallschirme blieben wie immer unbeachtet), gab der Mage ein "hmpf" im Chat von sich. Gefolgt von der Erklärung dass er gar nicht habe springen wollen, sondern versehentlich runtergefallen sei. Ich konnte nicht mehr vor lachen und dachte an die Lemminge, die blindwütig dem Herdentrieb folgend in den Abgrund hüpfen.


----------



## Doofkatze (5. März 2012)

Achso, gestern waren wir ja in DS 10 nhc (siehe oben). Wir waren erst das dritte Mal da, haben an den bisher 2 Abenden jeweils 4 Bosse getötet, reicht ja voll und ganz aus. Zonozz spielte hierbei immer eine wichtige Rolle, bei dem waren 8-10 Wipes fast schon normal, bei unserer ersten ID vor allem, weil es an der Heilung scheiterte, beim zweiten Mal, weil ich als Tank scheinbar nicht immer ganz hinter Zonozz stand und für mehr Ticks sorgte oder plötzlich mal als DK 80k Schläge reinbekam und umkippte, bevor ich n Ton sagen konnte, egal ... Nu gabs ja ab dieser Woche den nächsten Bossdebuff, der ja nu 10 statt 5% beträgt.

Wir hatten einen Jüngling dabei, 14 Jahre alt. Wir mussten uns im TS wirklich zurückhalten, da einige unserer Sprüche wirklich 18+ sind (nichts böses, aber eben kinderunfreundlich), aber der Kleine gab richtig Stoff, quasselte viel ... vor allem Müll. Morchok pullte er direkt mal ohne Readycheck ... ungeduldig der Kleine.

Bei Zonozz fragte ich, ob er tanken will oder ich soll, er sprach von ner 2Tanktaktik, schlussendlich tankte ich also solo, während er nen Disconnect hatte. Sein Laptop war abgeraucht und er wollte ihn erstmal "aussagen", wäre zu heiß. Dabei war er die ganze Zeit im TS, da er über sein Iphone mit uns sprach ... Oo merkwürdiger Bursche.

Nach dem Wipe vereinbarten wir, anzufangen, während er sich einloggt, da er noch lebend bei Zonozz stand und angeblich infight geht, sobald er da ist. Als er sich dann einloggte, als wir starteten, stand er jedoch in Sturmwind. Wir töteten Zonozz und lachten uns tot. Zu neunt 

Weiter zu Jor'sahj. Beim Boss sagte er plötzlich, das er n Disconnect hätte, da sich wohl jemand "ins Internet einloggt". Wieder kam er nicht rechtzeitig, wir töteten Jor'sahj im First Try. Zu neunt^^ Überglücklich gingen wir weiter zu Hagara.

Nach dem Trash musste unser Jäger raus, der Jüngling meldete sich direkt, wollte nach Sturmwind hüpfen, während unser Raidlead eigentlich loswollte. Schlussendlich kam ein neuer uns unbekannter Jäger dazu. (18+, fürs Protokoll^^)

So ging es also los. Das erste Eis kam. Es starben an den Eiswalzen der Jäger ... und unser Jüngling. "was soll ich jetzt machen?", wir holten erstmal den Jäger wieder, habn den Jüngling liegen lassen, da der Jäger eh mehr Schaden machte. Der Kleine fragte nach Battlerezzes, nach einer Aufklärung (nur 1er im 10er Mode) sagte ich noch "aber nicht den Geist freilassen". Er lies danach den Geist frei und wunderte sich, das er nicht durchs Portal kam. "genau deshalb haben wir das gerade laut und deutlich angesagt". Und wieder töten wir einen Boss zu neunt.

Danach gingen wir in die Pause. Während keiner von uns mit 2 Stunden Pause ein Problem hatte, war der Jüngling nicht mehr gesehen. Der Raid fand einfach zu spontan in der Mittagszeit an, während einige von uns eigentlich erstmal den Sonntag zum Mittagsschlaf ausnutzen wollten.


----------



## Doofkatze (6. März 2012)

Gestern wieder genau das gleiche wie schon vorgestern erlebt. Ultraxion kommt, Tank kriegt das schwindende Licht, stirbt. Und dann flamt er den anderen Tank, warum dieser nicht abspottet. Da der zweite Tank dann auch bei 6 Sekunden Restzeit klickte, gabs dann einen Wipe.

Auf die Nachfrage, ob der erste Tank da den Boss überhaupt kennt, später dann, ob er überhaupt da ist, gabs keine Antwort. Wieder kam die Frage nach dem "Kommunikations-Nerf", der zweite Tank übernahm dieses Mal die Erklärung, als dann auch schon der erste Tank wieder zu "Thrall" (oder war es wer anders? ihr wisst, was ich meine) rannte, um den Kampf zu starten.

Bei der "Startanimation" machte ich bekannt, das ich gehen werde, wenn eben jener Tank nu wieder nur stirbt. Es dauerte genau bis zum ersten schwindenden Licht, als ich dann auch die Gruppe verließ. Ein Gildenmitglied kam gleich mit, meldete sich neu an und erlebte da den Rest der Geschichte, da er wieder in die Gruppe kam: Uns beiden sind gleich 3 weitere Heiler + gefühlt 10 DDs gefolgt, der erste (doofe) Tank ist nach dem Wipe gegangen, für den zweiten gabs (warum auch immer) eine Ausschlusswahl.

Da es zu dem Zeitpunkt eh schon wieder halb zehn war und ich ja höchstens eh nur bis zehn spiele, war der Abend da vorbei.

In der Runde davor waren wir noch mit 5 Gildenmitgliedern unterwegs und durften wieder die wilde Diskussion ertragen, wem es denn nu verboten sei zu würfeln. Schließlich haben wir dann ein Brusttoken, was ein Mitspieler der Gilde eigentlich benötigte abgegeben, an eben jene Person, die das aufgeregt hat. Der blöde Schurke, großteils PvP-Gear (397er Schnitt insgesamt, dabei schon ne 397er PvE Brust) hatte es ja augenscheinlich eher nötig.


----------



## campino76 (6. März 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> In der Runde davor waren wir noch mit 5 Gildenmitgliedern unterwegs und durften wieder die wilde Diskussion ertragen, wem es denn nu verboten sei zu würfeln. Schließlich haben wir dann ein Brusttoken, was ein Mitspieler der Gilde eigentlich benötigte abgegeben, an eben jene Person, die das aufgeregt hat. Der blöde Schurke, großteils PvP-Gear (397er Schnitt insgesamt, dabei schon ne 397er PvE Brust) hatte es ja augenscheinlich eher nötig.



Hätt ich nicht gemacht.. und wenn er noch so viel geflamet hätte.

Bei Ultraxion erleb ichs immer wieder, dass der 2. Tank stirbt, da ich aber meist als Tank im LFR dabei bin (raide mit 2 Bärchen und einen Kriegertank), tank ich den Sack auch alleine zu Ende. Wenn man kurz vor Ablauf des "schwindendes Licht-Debuffs" den Button drückt und danach sofort spottet, stirbt auch nur selten ein DD.


----------



## Nisbo (6. März 2012)

Mein Fününününüh für den Morgen ^^

Ich liebe den LFR da ein Mele-Schami mit Rollenbonus auf die Heilerhandghelenke rollen darf *g*


----------



## Manaori (6. März 2012)

Gestern nach langer Zeit mal wieder meinen freien Tag genossen und gezockt. 

Angefangen habe ich mit meinem Druiden,d en ich vor ner Weile auf die 85 gespielt hatte und der dann da so brach lag, so ungefähr auf 335er Itemlevel. Katze/Baum. Also... hm. ich könnte mit dem mal ein paar Punkte farmen, der hat sie nötig, ich will wissen wie der sich so Richtung Endcontent heilt... zack, Rndheroes. 
Es war... interessant. Ich bin mit dem Druidenheiler noch nicht so gut, weil ich die Kurve zwischen Mana/Healoutput noch nicht so ganz begriffen habe - kann aber auch sein, dass mir der Manaregg schlichtweg noch fehlt. Die erste war, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, gleich Todesminen - Zwei DKs, einer davon Tank, ein Schamane, letzten DD hab ich vergessen. 
Okay.. ich visiere also den an, der das hübsche Schildchen hat im Frame. ... Der kriegt aber Schaden... dabei sind 166k life ganz passabel für ne normale Rndhc. Und Aggro hält er auch nicht... also den zweiten "Tank" anvisiert - Mooooment! Seit wann tankt denn der? Gut, bei über 250k life wollte ich mich nicht beschweren, nur irgendwie war es verwirrend, die konnten sich nicht entscheiden wer nun pullt und spottet etc. Hm. Kamen auch nicht vom selben Server, ich nehme an, der zweite DK wollte einfach mal helfender- und angebenderweise eingreifen. Auf die Nachfrage hat antürlich keiner geantwortet. 
Dann plötzlich, Mobgruppe nach dem ersten BOss - der eine DK, der tanken geholfen hat, weg. Hmpf. Mit Ach und Krach den richtigen Tank am Leben gehalten und die Mobgruppe gelegt und weitergeguckt. Dann will ich mir den doch mal anschauen, weil der so hammermäßig viel Schaden reinkriegt.... Also: Frostdk, Hälfte DD Equip... Moooment. Frost? Ich gucke noch einmal, und ja - Frost. Habe ihm dann gesagt, dass es sich in Blutspecc doch etwas besser tanken lässt - und kurz darauf war der auch weg, ebenso einer der DDs. 

Der Schamane und ich standen dann da und.. Hmpf. Warten eben. Ich dachte kurz, ob ich auch verraten soll, aber mir tats um den DD leid, dessen Wartezeit kann ich mir ja vorstellen. Also gewartet, Gruppe wurde auch rasch wieder voll, und weiter gings, ohne Tote und auch wesentlich manasparender! Sogar zwei Sachen fürs Katzenequip gedroppt. 
Dann wurde ich von der Gilde, in der mein Druide ist, gefragt, ob ich nicht ein paar Heroes mitkommen wolle, Punkte farmen. Un d hey, wieso nicht? Sind nette Leute, obwohl ich nur selten da bin, und da kann man ja mal. Die Inis waren auch entsprechend gechillt. Gildendktank, in aller Ruhe durch Stonecore gerusht (wenngleich ich dem Shadow aus der Gilde paar Tips bei Gelegenheit geben werde, glaube ich. Da könnte man mehr rausholen ôo ),und danach noch eine, die so unspektakulär war, dass ich sie vergessen hatte. 
Danach konnte ich mir auch die neue Brust holen, überlege, gehe noch eine. Tol'vir begrüßt mich - und ich sehe einen Tank mit über 260k Life. Wow, sag ich, du gehst da ja allein durch. Woraufhin der mir vorschlägt, ich könnte auf DD umspeccen. Öh, ja.. gesagt, getan. Bis zum BOss hats gut geklappt, danach war dre Gruppenschaden ein Problem für die DDs - hab dann doch wieder geheilt. Aber lustig wars, beschwert hat sich auch keiner =D 

Dann mal geguckt - hui, 252, bald kann ich die neuen Inis. Ein Punkt noch... der Gürtel, den ich mir geholt hab, hats nicht so ganz gebracht. Einer aus der Gilde hat mir dann seinen Lederskill gepostet und nach kurzem mit mir Ringen habe ich dann doch den grünen Kopf und die grünen Schultern, die ich noch hatte, durch die 377er PVP Teile ausgetauscht. Begeistert war ich davon nicht, aber... die haben mich echt verbessert, obwohl da der Spirit fehlt. Man merkt den Unterschied eben doch. 
Ein Gildie hat mich dann gleich noch, da es endlich ging, in Endtime geschleppt - nervös war ich, weil, das ist ja doch teilweise schwieriger zu heilen, je nach Gruppe. Aber ging ganz gut. Bin zwar einmal beim Trash vor Tyrande verreckt - Healaggro, blöd gucken, tot - aber das war's auch. Hab noch hübsche Stiefelchen durch die Quest bekommen und Jainas Stab, keine Wipes, war überrascht, wie entspannt die zu heilen waren... und hab mich gefreut. =D 

Danach bin ich noch mit meinem Main in den RF, wollte mir das nach langer Zeit mal wieder geben. Die arme Priesterin lag schon ne ganze Weile brach, dementsprechend niedrig ist ihr Equip (378), aber hey... ich kann immerhin mit ihr umgehen! 
Der erste Teil lief ziemlich gut, mir ist sogar eine Halskette gedroppt,d ie ich gekriegt hab. Entspannte Gruppe, keine Fails, keine Flames. 

Der zweite Teil war da schon eher interessant. Ich war da ja bisher nur einmal gewesen und hatte etwas Bammel vor Ultraxion, weil das mit dem Klicken auch keiner erklärt hat. Aber hey - ich weiß, Stunde des Zwielichts sollte ich tunlichst nicht da sein, also immer dann wenn er das castet. Hat auch super geklappt. 
Dafür waren die Tanks ziemlich schnell tot und in weiterer Folge auch der Rest. Nach dem zweiten Wipe waren plötzlich die Tanks und die Hälfte der DDs weg, aber mei, man kann ja warten. Gruppe war schnell wieder voll und weiter gings, diesmal richtig. 
Beim Luftschiff gab es dann einen Wipe, woran der lag, weiß ich selbst nicht so genau. Hab mich etwas geärgert, dass mein Schaden im Mittelfeld so zwischen Platz 10 und 15 zu finden war - aber bei meinem Equip kein Wunder und beim Luftschiffkampf sowieso nicht als Shadow, schätze ich. 
Nun gut. Nach dem Luftschiffkampf also Rücken - und da lief irgendwie alles schief. Mitten im Kampf war ein Tank weg, die Sehne lag nicht schnell genug, und irgendwie sind wir gewiped. also neu gesucht.. und gesucht... und die Gruppe löste sich halb auf. WTF, denke ich mir, so kurz vorm Ziel? Na, wenn ihr meint.. ich also brav geblieben, mit ein paar andren dann eine rauchen gegangen... Komme wieder, oha... wir stehen auf dem Rücken und sind zu 17t. Guuut... also mal fix runtergehüpft, weil so wirds eh nix und die Hälfte war schon tot ^^
Dann also wieder gewartet, die Gruppe löste sich noch einmal halb auf, aber die paar festen hielten tapfer durch. Nachungefähr fünf bis zehn Minuten waren wir dann auch wieder voll, es ging weiter - und passte alles. Die Stacks wurden richtig gesammelt, die Sehnen gingen schnell runter, und ich habe mich ein weiteres Mal geärgert, dass ich nichtü ber die 16k gekommen bin, weil die MObs viel zu schnell gestorben sind. Dotterpech. 

Dann der Wahnsinn - First try. Hab mich irrsinnig über eine Platzierung zwischen eins und drei gefreut - endlich! =D DAs lässt das DD Herz höher schlagen - gedroppt ist leider nichts. Aber es gab auch keine Toten, die haben das echt gut gemacht. <3 

Alles in allem war es ein recht guter Tag  Hab mich ein weiteres Mal gefreut, dass mein Glaube ins gute des Gamers sich bestätigt hat. Die paar Idioten, die man trifft, die sind halt da, um sich noch mehr über die guten Leute zu freuen.


----------



## Varagon (6. März 2012)

> Dann der Wahnsinn - First try. Hab mich irrsinnig über eine Platzierung zwischen eins und drei gefreut - endlich! =D DAs lässt das DD Herz höher schlagen - gedroppt ist leider nichts. Aber es gab auch keine Toten, die haben das echt gut gemacht. <3



Also Platz 2 ;D

Glückwunsch zu so einem guten aber leider seltenen, LFG Bosskill!


----------



## Manaori (6. März 2012)

Varagon schrieb:


> Also Platz 2 ;D
> 
> Glückwunsch zu so einem guten aber leider seltenen, LFG Bosskill!



Nee ich hab immer geschwankt XD Aber... danke! =D


----------



## Figetftw! (6. März 2012)

Beim Luftschiffkampf immer alles Multidotten was nicht bei 3 wieder auf seinen Drachen sitzt , dann klappt das auch mit #1


----------



## Manaori (6. März 2012)

Figetftw! schrieb:


> Beim Luftschiffkampf immer alles Multidotten was nicht bei 3 wieder auf seinen Drachen sitzt , dann klappt das auch mit #1



Hui, danke für den Tip! Werd ich bei Gelegenheit ausprobieren


----------



## Killerpinguin (6. März 2012)

Ja gestern hab ich mir echt gedacht "Inis NIE WIEDER". Gildenmitglied wollte Ruf farmen also schnapp ich mir meinen Tank und packen nochn dd ein und melden uns für ne normale Hc ini. Wir Kriegertank,Mage, Katze kommen dann mit 2 priestern in tolvir zusammen. ok Nett gegrüßt die anderen beiden, kam wie leider so oft nichts. Egal pull ich mal. Kommen dann auch ganz chillig zum ersten Boss und legen den auch ohne Probleme. Danach fällt mir im recount auf einmal auf dass irgendwie nur 3 schaden gemacht haben, baer alle waren da und zack da seh ichs beide Priester auf Diszi geskillt. Ich meinte dann "Hmm reicht nich ein Heiler?" und ab da ging der Alptraum los. Die Antwort war ziemlich plumb so in Richtung "Bleib mal ruhig ich erklärs dem und ihr solltet weniger failen" hab ich mir gedacht ok wir haben alle gear über 390 also klappt das schon. lauf also richtung kroko und warte und warte und warte. Hmmm heiler tot...Hmm anderer Priester tot... hmm Katze tot, ich schau auf die map,die sind ja wo ganz anders und haben mobs gepullt die nich mal aufn weg waren und die katze hat als bär versucht noch was zu retten. gut mit mage noch die gruppe umgehauen und da ging das geflame los. die Priester meinten mich blöd anmachen zu müssen und ich meinte nur dass sie nich pullen sollten vorallem nich wenn der tank woanders is. gut 2. boss gelegt und weiter richtung dritten. als mir das geflame dann gereicht hat meinte ich "bei 2heilern kann ich ja 2 gruppen pullen. beim pull der 2. gruppe fand es wohl der Priester lustig mich wegzuziehen zack er zieht natürlich heilaggro und liegt im dreck, der rest der gruppe danach auch. ich schau aifs heilmeter und mein nebenbei" schon n bissl erbämlich wenn beide heiler in der Heilung nich über den Kriegertank kommen" die meinten nur ich könne nich tanken und ich und beide Gildies wir haben uns dann gedacht dass müssen wir uns nich antun. Leute gibts-.- naja is wohl die richtige entscheidung nur noch für Gildies oder Beutel in inis zugehn


----------



## Doofkatze (6. März 2012)

"schon n bissl erbärmlich", soso.

Ich glaube, beide Parteien haben sich da nicht viel genommen. Was machst du beispielsweise schon woanders, wenn deine Gruppe noch weiter hinten ist? Auch ich erlebe häufiger mal, das doch noch ne Gruppe kommt, mit der man nicht rechnet, weil man zuweit links oder rechts läufts. Ihr 5 seid eine Gruppe, nicht nur ihr 3 Leute aus einer Gilde, gerade wenn deine Katze noch mit dabei ist.

Hättet ihr alle 3 tatsächlich 390er Gear, würden beide DDs jeder für sich wohl ca. 20k DPS fahren, dazu der Tank mit der erhöhten Rache weitere 15k. Da dürfte dann alles so flux umkippen, das es keine weiteren DDs benötigt. Auch finde ich es zumindest schwer, in den "kleinen" Instanzen noch zu sterben. Gruppenschaden, von mir aus, aber als Tank spürt man da kaum etwas.

Spätestens bei der Aktion "da kann ich ja auch 2 Gruppen ziehen" hätte ich dich dennoch ebenso zurückgezogen, damit du vielleicht mal wieder runterkommst, hätte dich aber wahrscheinlich dann auf Ignore gesetzt und die Gruppe verlassen.

Das was du beschreibst, ist doch wohl kein Zusammenspiel. Hätte der 3. "DD" gar nichts gemacht, dann hätte ich ihn dafür kritisiert. Aber solange er doch sogar mitheilt, weil es sein Freund vielleicht tatsächlich noch nicht beherrscht, würde mich das nichtmal kümmern.


----------



## Fremder123 (6. März 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> "schon n bissl erbärmlich", soso.
> 
> Ich glaube, beide Parteien haben sich da nicht viel genommen. Was machst du beispielsweise schon woanders, wenn deine Gruppe noch weiter hinten ist? Auch ich erlebe häufiger mal, das doch noch ne Gruppe kommt, mit der man nicht rechnet, weil man zuweit links oder rechts läufts. Ihr 5 seid eine Gruppe, nicht nur ihr 3 Leute aus einer Gilde, gerade wenn deine Katze noch mit dabei ist.


Es stellt sich doch eher die Frage, wo denn die anderen rumgammelten. Wenn er wie beschrieben schon beim Krokodilboss wartete hieß das ja, dass alle Gruppen auf dem Weg dahin beseitigt wurden. Worauf sollte er da warten?



Doofkatze schrieb:


> Hättet ihr alle 3 tatsächlich 390er Gear, würden beide DDs jeder für sich wohl ca. 20k DPS fahren, dazu der Tank mit der erhöhten Rache weitere 15k. Da dürfte dann alles so flux umkippen, das es keine weiteren DDs benötigt. Auch finde ich es zumindest schwer, in den "kleinen" Instanzen noch zu sterben. Gruppenschaden, von mir aus, aber als Tank spürt man da kaum etwas.


Also nix gegen Dich und ist auch nicht bös gemeint, aber ich muss grad schmunzeln da ich an Deine Beschwerden in eben diesem Thread zurückdenke, wo Du und Deine Gilde nicht mal Shannox in FL geschafft haben, aber Du jetzt hier vorbeten willst, mit welchem Equip man welchen Schaden zu fahren hat. Passt irgendwie nicht wirklich zusammen nach meinem Geschmack.^^



Doofkatze schrieb:


> Spätestens bei der Aktion "da kann ich ja auch 2 Gruppen ziehen" hätte ich dich dennoch ebenso zurückgezogen, damit du vielleicht mal wieder runterkommst, hätte dich aber wahrscheinlich dann auf Ignore gesetzt und die Gruppe verlassen.


Warum? Sie melden sich beide als Diszi an, was soll das? Wäre das in einer Lowlevel-Ini oder würde einer der beiden wenigstens als Smiter reingehen, wäre das ja nicht mal das Problem. Auch dass der eine dem anderen offenbar helfen wollte die Spielweise zu verstehen ist nachvollziehbar. Aber das kann man am Anfang der Ini sagen und nicht stillschweigend vertuschen. Zumal das Unterfangen eh sinnfrei ist... wie soll man ein Bild davon bekommen wie die eigenen Heilfähigkeiten sind wenn da noch ein Heiler ist? In einer 5er Ini!



Doofkatze schrieb:


> Das was du beschreibst, ist doch wohl kein Zusammenspiel. Hätte der 3. "DD" gar nichts gemacht, dann hätte ich ihn dafür kritisiert. Aber solange er doch sogar mitheilt, weil es sein Freund vielleicht tatsächlich noch nicht beherrscht, würde mich das nichtmal kümmern.


Lies nochmal, er schrieb dass BEIDE als Diszi angemeldet waren und laut Recount nix weiter gemacht hätten. Diszi ungleich DD, zumindest ohne Prediger.

Als meine Frau ihre erste Heilerin skillte, damals zu WotLK, da sind wir zu 2. in die heroische Terrasse der Magister (war auch auf 80 nicht ganz ohne) und ich hab extra immer ein wenig mehr gepullt, damit ich schön vermöbelt wurde und sie auch was zu tun hatte. Ich bin oft gestorben und sie war den Tränen nah, aber es wir haben geübt bis es klappte. Und das Wichtigste: Wir haben niemanden damit belästigt. Nur mal so als Beispiel wie das gehen kann, ohne gleich ganze Instanzgruppen zu sprengen.


----------



## Doofkatze (6. März 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Es stellt sich doch eher die Frage, wo denn die anderen rumgammelten. Wenn er wie beschrieben schon beim Krokodilboss wartete hieß das ja, dass alle Gruppen auf dem Weg dahin beseitigt wurden. Worauf sollte er da warten?
> 
> 
> Also nix gegen Dich und ist auch nicht bös gemeint, aber ich muss grad schmunzeln da ich an Deine Beschwerden in eben diesem Thread zurückdenke, wo Du und Deine Gilde nicht mal Shannox in FL geschafft haben, aber Du jetzt hier vorbeten willst, mit welchem Equip man welchen Schaden zu fahren hat. Passt irgendwie nicht wirklich zusammen nach meinem Geschmack.^^
> ...



Ich bleibe immer bei der Gruppe und renne nicht vor. Ich habs schon zu oft gesehen, gerade bei patrouillierenden Gruppen, das irgendein DD oder Heiler schlussendlich doch wieder eben diese pullt. Als Tank habe ich immerhin eine Mitverantwortung für das überleben der Gruppe (zusammen mit dem Heiler), da kann ich nicht einfach "weg" sein. Genauso springe ich nicht einfach in den Schwarzfelshöhlen nach Corla um die Ecke runter und schnapp mir schon die nächsten großen Futzies, weil es quasi immer passiert, das irgendein DD doch wieder noch die Gruppe an der Kante mitnimmt. Gleiches in Grim Batol nach dem zweiten Boss. Da "schleiche" ich auch nicht an der Gruppe hinter den pendelnden Ghulen vorbei, bevor nicht DDs und Heiler "sicher" auf der anderen Seite sind. Das wird man bei mir nicht sehen, das ich schon hinter diesem Abschnitt "warte", während so ein Jägerbegleiter pullt und der komplette Rest der Truppe noch tot ist, bevor ich eingreifen kann. 
Die einzige Ausnahme ist dabei Zul Aman bei den Patrouillen. Da reitet man so verstreut dran vorbei ... Zudem will man ja auch wirklich nicht mit denen kämpfen 


Bezüglich des Schadens: Es ist eine grobe Schätzung (gemäß unserer aktuellen Raidwerte (ja, wir raiden mittlerweile DS^^)), bei der jeder unserer DDs zwischen 20k und 30k DPS macht. Es ist ja auch kein Muss, diese 20 000 zu schaffen, nur irgendwie muss man ja grob überschlagen. Zudem ist 390 ja schon ne ganze Menge. Mein Dk-Tank hat mit seinem 397er Schmuckstück 392, mein Hexer, vollausgestattet aus dem LFR und mit allen sinnvollen TP-Items kommt auf 391er Gear. Ergo muss ich davon ausgehen, das diese Charaktere nicht noch mitten in ihrer Entwicklung sind, wie unsere Leute mit 360er Gear damals, sondern schon mit einer Art Vollausstattung unterwegs sind.

Mit dem vorhandenen Gesamtschaden glaube ich auch fliegt man wirklich dann durch diese Instanzen. Dieser Mehrschaden aufgrund des Gears sollte einen DD locker ausgleichen, zumal die Instanzen ja eher auf 330 balanciert sind.


Schlussendlich will ich doch nur darauf hinaus, das die Instanz durchaus auch nach diesen bekannten Daten theoretisch problemlos ablaufen müsste, solange die beiden anderen Spieler Heilungen ausspucken, wovon ich ja mal fest ausgehe.

Das man mit 2 Heilern nicht wirklich heilen lernen kann, das ist gar keine Frage. Dafür würde z. B. mein Finger zu schnell zucken, wenn die Balken sinken und mein "Partner" es scheinbar nicht schaffen würde. Andersrum würde ich mich auch unwohl fühlen, wenn es die erste Instanz ist, die ich heilen soll.


----------



## Velynn (6. März 2012)

Vor circa einer stunde in Vortexgipfel mit meinem Main.

Dieses Mal aber nicht als Heiler, sondern als Retri. Macht echt Laune Schaden zu machen und für mein Retri Gear brauche ich noch die VZ des Drachenmalklans -> Wappenrock anziehen und ab ins Dungeon. (ja ich mag nicht questen, und erstaunlicherweise fährt mein Retri ne richtig geile DPS - Seit wann sind Retris so stark ^^?)

1 Dudu Heal
1 Tank Krieger
(beide vom selben Server)
1 Hexer
und noch ein DD.. oO
und ja ich als Retri

Es wird wie gewohnt gepullt und gelegt. Beim ersten Boss schreibt die Druidin: SPAMM NED AFFE. Ging wohl an mich, mein Failaddon zeigt gerne mal die Patzer meiner Gruppenmitglieder. Ich entgegne nichts.
Nach dem zweiten Boss kommen wir bei den Trashgruppen mit den Priestern, Adepten etc an. Ich setze meine Busse auf die Adepten, kicke den Priester, Stunne etc. nur.... wo bleibt meine Heilung?
Ich heile mich mit Göttlichem Licht und wenn ich Aggro ziehe nutze ich meine Aggro-Reduce Hand, Hand des Schutzes, Gottesschild, Handauflegung und schaffe es doch wirklich bis zum Endboss nicht zu sterben! Die druidin hat sogar die Gruppenheilung eingestellt und heilt nur per Single Target.. Im Gruppenchannel hacke ich vor dem Endboss nach wieso sie mich nicht heilt und was ich jetzt falsch gemacht hätte ^^.
Ausser einem zusammenhangslosen 'ne' kommt nichts zurück.
Nun gut den Endboss werde ich ohne Heilung nicht überleben. Ich specce also insgeheim auf Heal, regge bisschen Mana und spurte zu Asaad (sie waren bereits im Kampf). Ich heile mich und alle anderen, decurse sie etc. Nach dem Fight nimmt die Druidin mich ins Target. Eine Antwort kriege ich trotzdem nicht.
Von hier aus also noch schöne Grüsse an die kleinliche Druidin.


----------



## Killerpinguin (6. März 2012)

Ich hab des ja auch hingenommen, das beide als heiler dabei waren und wir haben sie ja auch nich gekickt,da unser schaden ja locker gereicht hat, aber als sie angefangen haben mit absicht mist zu bauen und unfreundlich wurden da wurde ich doch n bissl sauer.


----------



## vortigaunt (6. März 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Ich bleibe immer bei der Gruppe und renne nicht vor.



ich lach mich ehrlich tot.....als Tank gebe ICH die Richtung vor.....der Heiler bestimmt bestenfalls das Tempo!


----------



## Redoran (6. März 2012)

Nice grad eben im Lfr ne grp gehabt in der sage und schreibe 1 dd über 20k dps war


----------



## Loony555 (6. März 2012)

Ich twinke momentan einen Schami als Heiler (jetzt Level 62). Soweit alles ganz normal.

Hatte dann neulich im versunkenen Tempel einen Priester dabei, der als DD angemeldet war, aber mit reinrassiger Diszi-Abbitte-Skillung DD machte.
Ich dachte noch, ok, mal schauen, was das soll.

Er fuhr dann per heiliges Feuer/heilige Pein so viel Schaden, dass er die Gruppe dadurch natürlich locker alleine heilte. (Logisch, mit einer reinen Heilerskillung). 

Ich fragte ihn dann freundlich, warum er sich in Heal-Skillung als DD anmeldet, bzw. ob das überhaupt Absicht ist?
Es hat mich doch etwas irritiert, das hat man ja doch eher selten. 

Er meinte, er queste auch so, und sei zu faul, auf Shadow zu wechseln, der Schaden passt auch so (was auch stimmte!).
Es war dann auf jeden Fall ein äußerst lustiger und entspannter Run mit zwei Heilern, die sich beide fast ausschließlich darauf konzentrieren konnten, Schaden zu machen. 

Ich gab ihm dann später nur noch den Rat, sich einfach als Heiler anzumelden. Dadurch hätte er deutlich kürzere Wartezeiten für Instanzen, und der einzige Unterschied, den er beachten müsste: er müsste seine Sühne auf den Tank statt auf den Mob jagen, und ab und zu ein Schild auf die Mitspieler wirken, dann passt das.  Die Feinheiten der Diszi-Heilung ergeben sich dann automatisch mit der Zeit.


*EDIT:* 
Kleiner Nachtrag: Schurken, die ihr Handwerk verstehen, und in voller Erbstück-Ausrüstung antreten, können im Low- und Mid-Levelbereich auch sehr gut tanken, wenn man sie mit einem Schami-Erdschild versieht und als Heiler halbwegs auf Zack ist.  
Nachdem uns in Uldaman mitten in der Nacht der Tank abgehauen ist, und um diese Uhrzeit auch kein neuer Tank zu erwarten war, sagte der Schurke: "das passt schon, ich tanke!", und so haben wir die letzten zwei Drittel von Uldaman zu viert und völlig problemlos mit einem wirklich hervorragenden Schurken-Tank beendet.

Da muss ich dann immer an Classic-Zeiten denken. Da wäre es aber SOWAS von unmöglich gewesen, auch nur eine einzige Mobgruppe so zu legen. Geschweigedenn einen Boss oder gar den Endboss.


----------



## thenurby (6. März 2012)

bin gerade todesminen wurde in die gruppe nach dem ersten boss geportet (nach dem oger). der goblin lief ohne probleme (unter einer minute) der schnitter auch, keine tote und auch sonst keine probleme (habe zeitkrümmung gecastet da ich wusste es würde mit der zeit mind. bis zum endbos reichen würde, das ich es nochmals casten kann). ich schrieb das ich mal eben augs klo müsse, als ich wieder kam war der tank weg und kaum 2 sekunden später standen nur noch ich und ein jäger in der ini. ich meine was soll das? den trash nach dem schnitter konnten sie ohne probleme ohne mich machen und der boss lief problemlos.

ist das die neue art in wow? 
ich habe mit classic begnonnen und nach bc eigentlich mit einer kleinen wotlk phase aufgehört. von wotlk kenne ich zwar schon das es inis nichts mehr wert sind aber sowas ist mir echt neu... gleiches war in der gilde, wo ich nicht in eine ini mitgenommen wurde weil mein  durchschnittliches ilvl zu gering sei... ich meine früher haben wir selbst in inis gewipet und mit cc gearbeitet? wo ist diese spielweise hin? da wurde noch von jedem verlangt wenigstens halbwegs seine klasse zu verstehn. ein beispiel: ich konnte heute ilvl bedingt das erstemal seit bc zm gehn. "pflichtbewusst" wie ich bin meinte ich, ich würde die ini in der cata version nicht kennen. resultat war das jedesmal entweder der tank oder der heiler die gruppe verlassen hat. klar ich hab mir die bosse im dungeon journal durchgelesen aber ich wollte lieber noch den rat der spieler. es hat dann geklappt mit einem kompletten druchlauf als ich nichts mehr gesagt habe und mich einfach nur auf die infos von dbm verlassen habe.


----------



## Irata1959a (6. März 2012)

*>ich schrieb das ich mal eben augs klo müsse<

*das ist ganz normal ... 	die gruppe ist grade komplett , und dem ersten faellt ein das er sich dringend noch eine drehen muesse ....
spaetestens nach dem ersten boss oder wenn mehr als zwei trash gruppen drohen drueckt einem anderen die blase ....
von den DRINGENDEN telefonaten mal ganz abgesehen ( hallo mir gehts gut , wie gehts dir , nein kein prblem da warten ja nur 4 leute ... )

aber was solls im lfg tool stehen ja schon die naechsten parat die gerne auf einen warten 

granufink soll helfen .....



*

*


----------



## Loony555 (7. März 2012)

Wobei man aber wirklich sagen muss, wenn kurz einer zwischendurch mal aufs Klo muss, wird in 99% der Fälle einfach weitergemacht, der "Klogänger" wird schon nachkommen. 
Also dass sich _deswegen _eine Gruppe auflöst, habe ich noch nie erlebt. Da ist vielleicht im Chat was vorgefallen, während du afk warst.

Auch dass Leute abhauen, wenn mal einer sagt, dass er noch nie da war, das habe ich auch schon erlebt. Aber es ist nicht die Regel!

In Zul Aman passiert das gerne, weil viele immer noch den Timerun schaffen wollen, und da ist es natürlich sehr schlecht, wenn einer noch nie da war, die Laufwege und Abkürzungen nicht kennt, die Bosse nicht kennt, und meist auch nicht das Equip hat, um den erforderlichen Schaden zu fahren/einzustecken/wegzuheilen. Was natürlich nicht seine Schuld ist, schließlich steht jeder irgendwann das erste Mal in der Instanz. 
Also ZA ist heikel in Random Gruppen, nach wie vor. Aber alle anderen Instanzen interessiert es die Leute meist nicht, ob einer noch nicht da war.

Am besten du sagst gar nicht, dass du noch nie in der Instanz warst, Aber das setzt voraus, dass Du dich vorher wirklich GENAU informierst, wie der Hase läuft, sonst stehst du ganz dumm und ahnungslos da, und kriegst unter Umständen auch mal Mecker. So mache ich das immer, die Bosse schon weitgehend vorher in Guides "auswendig lernen", bzw. zumindest die entscheidenden (tödlichen) Schlüsselfähigkeiten der Bosse kennen. Am besten den Guide neben Dir liegen haben. (Buffed Heftchen, PC Games MMORE Heftchen, Hordeguides, Buffed Guides, irgendwas in Reichweite.). 
Erspart auf jeden Fall Gemecker.


----------



## Matchfighter (7. März 2012)

Naja ich denke diese Denkweise hat sich eingebürgert seitdem die Inis zu einfach wurden und ein dd in einer Minute ersetzt werden kann ... 
Mal davon abgesehen das das Grpsuchtool einen ganz bedeutenden Beitrag dazu leistete. 
Das Problem ist nun folgendes Blizz kann nicht viel dagegen tun, denn wer würde gerne ein bett aus Stroh benutzen wenn er das Deluxe Wasser Bett hat. 
Ich hoffe meine Metapher ist verständlich =) 
Denn würde Blizz nun grundlegende Änderungen in Angriff nehmen um deiner Problematik und dem rauen Umgangston entgegenzuwirken als Bsp Inis schwerer machen // dungeonfinder entfernen // Serverübergreifende Invs ausschließen. Somit wären wir nicht nur wieder in der Nähe des Classiczeitalters nein es würden viele Spieler(nicht alle! ) sich dagegen stellen weil sie eben dem Komfort gewohnt sind.
Naja gut der Umgangston und das schnelle leavn der Hauptrollen Tank / HEaler ist durchs Tool bzw durch ihre Pflichtrolle in Grps und ihr rares Vorkommen bestärkt.
Ich mein das viele Spieler scheinbar kein Pflichtbewusstsein gegenüber den wartenden Spieler haben leavn ist mittlerweile Gang und Gebe ...da es eben wieder ne neue grp gibt .... was sehr schade ist aber naja viel machen kann blizz daran nicht mehr, außer einfach alle Klassen ähnliche Fähigkeiten und zu Pflichtrollen abzustempeln. Was aber für einen großen Aufruhr der immer selben Klassen geben kann und und und... Gesprächsstoff kennt man von Nervs und diversen neuen Änderungen.


----------



## thenurby (7. März 2012)

das die mentalität sich verändert hat nach dem wir dds schneller gewechselt werden können als die unterhosen ist mir klar. nur ich vermisse sehr den gedanken die inis beenden zu können weil wir 1h dafür leute gesucht haben. für mich war diese funktion vor der ersten verwendung ein segen und war richtig begeistert nun nicht mehr ewigs in og stehn zu müssen um die leute zu suchen. 

loony: im chat wurde in meiner abwesenheit kein wort gesprochen...


----------



## Thestixxxx (7. März 2012)

Todesminen sind so ne Ini wo die meisten am liebsten schon im Loginscreen verschwunden sind und ich kanns auch niemandem verübeln die Ini ist für heutige Verhältnisse einfach zu langatmig.

Ausserdem, das früher alles besser war ist einfach auch nur Augenwischerei früher haben die Leute zuhause erstmal alleine vor dem Bildschirm abgestunken wenns nicht so lief da finde ich das ganze heute am Ende einfach ehrlicher als die Elende Eierei früher in den ach so tollen Zeiten.


----------



## Vyren (7. März 2012)

Zu der Sache, wenn man muss dann muss, wenn ich ein wichtiges Telefonat habe und... z.B. der Job-Anbieter sagt "Ja ich rufe nachmittags am Mittwoch an"
'/think okay! dann kann ich ja bissl WoW spielen!'
*Anruf kommt genau dann wenn der Boss down ist und die Leutchen mal eben Trash machen können*
*Man spricht über das Gehalt, die Zeiten und den Rest erfährt man vor Ort*
*ca. 4 - 7 Minuten verstreichen, man setzt sich wieder an den PC stehst du mit 'nem Unbekannten in der Ini*

Das kann doch nicht sein? Wenn dir da halt auf einmal was dazwischen fällt gehts ja nicht anders, ich meine wenn deine Großmutter (das wünsche ich keinem) stirbt und du erfährst es, zockste die Instanz natürlich zu Ende...
*WTF?*

Natürlich nicht, sagst Leute ich muss weg und haust ab...

Aber es gibt halt auch einen gewissen Vorurteil... die "WotLK-Generation"
- mit T10 durch die Hc's rushn
- niemals wipen und bei nem wipe die Idioten flamen
- der Healer kann nicht healen
- Tank hält keine Aggro
- nur du, ja nur DU allein weißt wie man dämätsch macht!


./spam
./leave

Naja es gibt dazu geteilte Meinungen, ich verfehle ein wenig das Thema, aber ihr müsst mich entschuldigen, die Uhrzeit...

Cheers


----------



## Stevesteel (7. März 2012)

WOW wird sterben...


----------



## garak111 (7. März 2012)

@ Stevesteel: Jo, aber nicht jetzt und bestimmt noch nicht morgen, igendwann aber sicher.

Nun, soziales bzw. asoziales Verhalten im DF gab und gibt es. Allerdings - entweder habe ich das sehr viel Glück oder es ist doch nicht so - ist es bei mir nicht der Regelfall. Im Gegenteil, die meisten Gruppen laufen gut und schnell ab. Sowohl im Low-Bereich des DF und sogar im RF. Immer wieder gibt es Ausnahmen und vermutlich haften die besonders in unseren Erinnerungen. Meist bleibt halt nur sehr negatives oder positives im Bewußtsein, das restliche wird schlicht weg verdrängt. Ich rate dir Thenurby einfach wieder erneut anmelden und weiterspielen. 

Das Verhalten deiner Gildis kann ich ohne weiter Information schlecht werten. Wenn dir z.B. noch das ilvl für die drei neuen Hero´s fehlt, aber deine Gildis diese unbedingt wegen Equip machen wollten, dann akzeptier ich, dass sie dich nicht mitnehmen wollten. 
Wenn dem nicht so wäre und deine Gildis dich nur nicht dabeihaben wollten, würde ich dir raten mal mit deinem GL darüber zu reden. Der sollte dem mal Nachgehen. So würde (wenn dies überhaupt vorkommt) dies in unserer Gilde geregelt werden. 
Falls du weiterhin (von den meisten gildis) wegen fehlendem ilvl geschnitten wirst, würd ich dir rate dir eine neue "Heimat" zu suchen.


----------



## Fremder123 (7. März 2012)

thenurby schrieb:


> blabla


Gottchen, EINE Gruppe hat sich aufgelöst?! Skandal! Hast Du neben buffed auch gleich "BILD hilft" alarmiert? Ach ja, der Escher soll auch bei Problemen helfen und die Tine Wittler würde ich vorsichtshalber in der Hinterhand halten. Naja, wenn wir schon dabei sind, die Saalfrank soll mal zur Psychoanalyse der gestörten Kindheiten mit antreten.

Sorry dafür, aber für sowas vollkommen Irrelevantes gleich nen Thread aufmachen? Wieviele Instanzen hast Du davor und danach problem- und reibungslos durchlaufen? 20? 50? Da wirst Du es verkraften wenn es in einer mal nicht so lief wie gewünscht ohne gleich auf geschockt zu machen, meinst Du nicht? Außerdem haben wir unseren wunderbaren Random-Gruppen-Geschichten-Thread für derlei Missstände, auch da findest Du Gehör - kannst glauben.


----------



## Fremder123 (7. März 2012)

Loony555 schrieb:


> Ich gab ihm dann später nur noch den Rat, sich einfach als Heiler anzumelden. Dadurch hätte er deutlich kürzere Wartezeiten für Instanzen


Falsch. Ich spiele mehrere Twinks zur Zeit, darunter ebenfalls einen Smite-Diszi, einen Schurken und einen Jäger. Nun ist es, zu meinem eigenen Erstaunen, tatsächlich so, dass ich mit den reinen DDs oft schneller oder zumindest gleich schnell Invite habe wie mit dem Diszi, wenn ich ihn rein als Heiler anmelde. Und da ein richtig gespielter und ordentlich ausgerüsteter Smiter im Lowlevel mehr als nur ordentlich Schaden macht find ich es durchaus legitim, sich als DD anzumelden. Shadows jedenfalls konnten mir nie das Wasser reichen wenn ich gesmitet hab. Das mag auf 85 anders aussehen, "weiter unten" jedenfalls sind das meine Erfahrungen.

Zudem find ich den Smiter optimal fürs leveln als Heiler/ DD. Die Lowlevel-Inis sind als Heiler, grad bei mehreren Erbstück-Twinks in der Gruppe, doch meist so sterbenslangweilig, dass man nur afk hinterherrennt oder kräftig Overheal pumpt um überhaupt das Gefühl zu haben irgendwas beizutragen. Als Smiter kann man kräftig mit rausrotzen, ohne nur ein einziges Mal die Heilung zu vernachlässigen. Ist doch super.


----------



## garak111 (7. März 2012)

Irata1959a schrieb:


> *>ich schrieb das ich mal eben augs klo müsse<
> 
> granufink soll helfen .....
> 
> ...


*

Granufink QUATSCH! Raideimer und eine Packung Katzenstreu *


----------



## Schanni (7. März 2012)

Hi ihr da auf der anderen Seite des Monitors.
Ach wieder mal ein wunderbarer Beitrag der so viel beinhaltet.
Sicherlich ist es belanglos wegen eines solchen Vorkommens gleich hier zu posten, aber sind es nicht gerade diese Ereignisse die sich in unser Hirn einbrennen? Und seit ehrlich es passiert ja nicht nur einmal sondern kommt öfter vor. Aber dennoch nimm es hin warte auf eine neue Gruppe und dann weiter, so lebt mal viel ruhiger und entspannter und hat Spaß.
Zum anderen ja es ist ärgerlich wenn man auf jemanden warten muss aber bissl Trash kloppen kann man wirklich gut und gerne auch mal zu viert. Bereite ich mich wirklich intensiv auf eine Ini vor???? Also anmelden als DD Wartezeit 40 Min. und da erwartet man das man kein Anruf bekommt, nicht auf Klo muss usw.??? Lol na das nenn ich ja dann mal ne Planung die ein gewissen Hauch von Neerd hat.
Ich stell solche Situationen (Los fix vorwärts, gogogogo, das muss schneller gehen usw.) sehr oft um kurz vor 21:00 und um kurz vor 22:00 fest (ich glaub ich weiss warum will aber keine Gerüchte in die Welt setzen, und ja Eltern können so gemein sein).
Weiterhin das Preisgeben der Info ich war hier noch nicht und die Reaktion dazu wie Verlassen Kick und Flame. Kann ich nur unterschreiben ist häufig so. Aber in Verbindung gebracht mit der Aussage WOW ist sooooo öde geworden frag ich mich da schon wie das zusammen passt. Also eine kurze Erklärung zu Bossen geben ist nicht wirklich viel verlangt, und ein wenig zusammenspiel ist doch auch gewünscht wenn ich mich nicht irre. Also die anderen sind zwar öfter da mir zu helfen und mir da durch zu helfen wenn ich es brauch aber gehört es nicht auch dazu anderen mal zu helfen?? Oh Gott bin ich ein Idealist.
Schade das nicht bei mir in der Gruppe warst denn für mich gehört es dazu Infos zu geben und viel mehr noch ich freu mich fast wenn mal die Gruppe nicht zu stark ist denn wenn ich dann als Heiler unterwegs bin hab ich mal bissl was zu tun. 
Mir fällt dazu das Bärchen ein vor einigen Tagen, schön Blau/Grün in den "neuen" Inis mit um die 160K Leben, ich glaub der hat beschi***n um in die Ini zu kommen und hatte noch Sachen in der Tasche :-) ich hätte böse sein können aber es war so krass cool ihn zu versuchen am Leben zu halten ich wurde echt gefordert und musste jede Menge Oh Shit ziehen. Aber wir haben es mit hin und wieder mal einigen Verlusten geschafft. Ich kann euch nur sagen was für ein befriedigendes Gefühl am Ende der Ini und dann kam das absolute Highlight.... na erahnt ihr es? Wir sind zusammen geblieben und haben uns für eine weitere angemeldet, verdammt war das Guuut.
In dem Sinne viel Spaß euch da draussen.


----------



## aufgeraucht (7. März 2012)

Schanni schrieb:


> ... aber sind es nicht gerade diese Ereignisse die sich in unser Hirn einbrennen?



Nein. Wenn man´s nicht mehr zum Klo schafft, dann vielleicht.


----------



## Nisbo (7. März 2012)

Loony555 schrieb:


> ...*EDIT:*
> Kleiner Nachtrag: Schurken, die ihr Handwerk verstehen, und in voller Erbstück-Ausrüstung antreten, können im Low- und Mid-Levelbereich auch sehr gut tanken, wenn man sie mit einem Schami-Erdschild versieht und als Heiler halbwegs auf Zack ist.
> Nachdem uns in Uldaman mitten in der Nacht der Tank abgehauen ist, und um diese Uhrzeit auch kein neuer Tank zu erwarten war, sagte der Schurke: "das passt schon, ich tanke!", und so haben wir die letzten zwei Drittel von Uldaman zu viert und völlig problemlos mit einem wirklich hervorragenden Schurken-Tank beendet.
> 
> Da muss ich dann immer an Classic-Zeiten denken. Da wäre es aber SOWAS von unmöglich gewesen, auch nur eine einzige Mobgruppe so zu legen. Geschweigedenn einen Boss oder gar den Endboss.



Jo Schurken sind kurzzeitig teilweise bessere Tanks als die Tanks selber ^^


Und in dem Bereich liegen die Bosse ja auch meistens nach 10 Sekunden.


----------



## kdvub (7. März 2012)

Apropos Smiter, war gestern mit meiner B11-Diszi im Brunnen der Ewigkeit, Setup war Tank-Pala, Hunter, Warri u. Destro als DD und ich als Heal.
Tank war die ganze Ini über den Destro flamen weil er weniger DPS machte als ich (aus meiner Sicht war das nur anfangs so, über die ganze Ini lag ich mit smiten um die 9k und der Destro bei 13k)
Nach dem das Gefecht bei Lady Azshara überstanden war, sollte dann der Destro gekickt werden, was ich ablehnte. Sicher war er keine DPS-Kanone, aber die Gegner lagen fix (Dank Hunter & Warri)
und der Hexer hielt uns nicht auf. 

Bei Varo'then starb der Destro allerdings im grünen Feuer, das war aber auch egal, da wir ganz easy zu 4 dann klar kamen. Natürlich droppte am Ende Verderbte Gabe des Dämonenlords
und der Pala needete auch darauf und bekam es sogar :/ Nachdem der fragte warum er das gemacht hatte kam zur Antwort, damit du es nicht bekommst, oO


----------



## karstenschilder (7. März 2012)

Loony555 schrieb:


> So mache ich das immer, die Bosse schon weitgehend vorher in Guides auswendig lernen, bzw. zumindest die entscheidenden (tödlichen) Schlüsselfähigkeiten der Bosse kennen. Am besten den Guide neben Dir liegen haben.



Ich weiß nicht. Wo bleibt denn da der Spielspaß, wenn man alles gleich mit "Komplettlösung" spielt? Und dann noch beschweren, dass der Content zu leicht ist. Sorry. Aber wenn man stur das vorgekaute abarbeitet hat das für mich mit Spielen nichts mehr zu tun. Für mich besteht ein Großteil des Spielspaßes darin, neues selbst zu entdecken und auch selbst herauszufinden, wie Probleme gelöst werden. Scheinbar eine Fähigkeit, die bei jüngeren Generationen immer mehr verkümmert, nicht nur in WoW.


----------



## Sano (7. März 2012)

Guten Tag liebe LFG-Leidensgenossen,
Guten Tag liebe LFG-Suchtis, (dazu gehöre ich)

Ich habe eben erst meine Tankadina komplett als tank von 15-85 hoch gelevelt.
In den oberen Instanz-Etagen habe ich dann auch regelmäßig angesagt wenn 
ich die Instanz nicht kannte, und ich habe bei jedem Boss um eine Stichpunktartige
Ansage gebeten. Selbst als ich die Bosse schon kannte habe ich der Reaktionen
wegen es ab und zu noch erzählt. Als Tank kann man sich diese Art Studie leisten. ;-)

Die Reaktionen sind absolut gemischt ausgefallen.  Manchmal sind direkt Leute aus
der Gruppe raus, aber im Großteil der Gruppen gab es immer 1-2 Leute die sich
sofort bereit erklärt haben mir die Infos zu geben.

Auch ein Tank muss mal aufs Klo oder an das Telefon. Hier kann es natürlich sein,
das Tanks noch immer mehr oder weniger Mangelware sind, und das es deswegen 
hier fast nie Probleme gibt. Viele Spieler sind auch in der Lage abzuschätzen ob es 
sich lohnt zu warten. Wenn die Gruppe weis was sie tut, der Tank, Heal und CC 
reibungslos funktionieren, dann sind 5 Min Wartezeit absolut OK. Manchmal sogar 7 Min! ;-)

Es spielen also viele Faktoren eine Rolle die Leute dazu veranlasst die Gruppe zu verlassen.
Die meisten, unterstelle ich mal, haben mittlerweile eine gesunde Kosten-Nutzen Rechnung im Kopf:

Diese Instanz darf für mich X Zeit kosten. 
Habe ich Spaß in der Gruppe/Instanz? 
Wird sich in einem ordentlichen Ton im /p unterhalten? Oder ist es sogar einer dieser stillschweigenden, super konzentrierten "flutscht wie Butter" - Gruppen?



Gruß Sano


----------



## LoveThisGame (7. März 2012)

Irata1959a schrieb:


> *>ich schrieb das ich mal eben augs klo müsse<
> 
> *das ist ganz normal ... 	die gruppe ist grade komplett , und dem ersten faellt ein das er sich dringend noch eine drehen muesse ....
> spaetestens nach dem ersten boss oder wenn mehr als zwei trash gruppen drohen drueckt einem anderen die blase ....
> ...


----------



## LoveThisGame (7. März 2012)

thenurby schrieb:


> bin gerade todesminen wurde in die gruppe nach dem ersten boss geportet (nach dem oger). der goblin lief ohne probleme (unter einer minute) der schnitter auch, keine tote und auch sonst keine probleme (habe zeitkrümmung gecastet da ich wusste es würde mit der zeit mind. bis zum endbos reichen würde, das ich es nochmals casten kann). ich schrieb das ich mal eben augs klo müsse, als ich wieder kam war der tank weg und kaum 2 sekunden später standen nur noch ich und ein jäger in der ini. ich meine was soll das? den trash nach dem schnitter konnten sie ohne probleme ohne mich machen und der boss lief problemlos.
> 
> ist das die neue art in wow?
> ich habe mit classic begnonnen und nach bc eigentlich mit einer kleinen wotlk phase aufgehört. von wotlk kenne ich zwar schon das es inis nichts mehr wert sind aber sowas ist mir echt neu... gleiches war in der gilde, wo ich nicht in eine ini mitgenommen wurde weil mein  durchschnittliches ilvl zu gering sei... ich meine früher haben wir selbst in inis gewipet und mit cc gearbeitet? wo ist diese spielweise hin? da wurde noch von jedem verlangt wenigstens halbwegs seine klasse zu verstehn. ein beispiel: ich konnte heute ilvl bedingt das erstemal seit bc zm gehn. "pflichtbewusst" wie ich bin meinte ich, ich würde die ini in der cata version nicht kennen. resultat war das jedesmal entweder der tank oder der heiler die gruppe verlassen hat. klar ich hab mir die bosse im dungeon journal durchgelesen aber ich wollte lieber noch den rat der spieler. es hat dann geklappt mit einem kompletten druchlauf als ich nichts mehr gesagt habe und mich einfach nur auf die infos von dbm verlassen habe.



Kann mich da im großen und ganzen nur sehr gegenteilig zu deiner Meinung äußern. Die Sache is nunmal die die neuen 5er hc dauern maximal 20-25 minuten mit ner anständigen group mit manchen noch schneller ! Aus dem Lfr kommt man an und für sich nach ner Stunde spätestens raus meist eher so 45 Minuten, jeh nach dem wie gimpig sich der ein oder andere wieder angestellt hat ! Alles in allem jetzt nicht die Megazeitspanne, das man nach 3-4 Stunden Raid mal pinkeln muß ok aber in nem fixen hc Run oder Lfr also bitte das kann man auch vorher oder nachher ! Die besten sind die kein Damage machen, schreiben "2 min klo" und fliegen nach gefühlten 10-15 Minuten unmittelbar vorm Endboss und der wird dann zu viert gekillt xD


----------



## Sano (7. März 2012)

LoveThisGame schrieb:


> Die besten sind die kein Damage machen, schreiben "2 min klo" und fliegen nach gefühlten 10-15 Minuten unmittelbar vorm Endboss und der wird dann zu viert gekillt xD



Die Typen sind besonders ärgerlich. Oder wenn einer der mit 3000 dps in der Instanz "Stunde des Zwielichts" mitmischen will.
Da frage ich mich schon manchmal was da los ist. Die Person wird dann angesprochen und wenn sich nichts tut dann fliegt die
Person auch raus. Denn wenn es jemand schafft als DD mit seinem Equipp über ein Itemlevel von 353 zu kommen, dann müssen 
mindestens 8000 dps drin sein, wage ich zu behaupten. Ansonsten muss ich davon aus gehen das diese Person nur durchgezogen 
werden will oder keinen Plan von seiner Aufgabe hat, was aber eigentlich nicht sein kann wenn er auf 85 spielt.

Oder wie seht ihr das?

Gruß Sano


----------



## Skalpi (7. März 2012)

Gestern mit dem Tankadin in Endzeit.
Die Gruppe bestand aus Holy Priest, Warri, Hunter und Hexe.

Erster Boss Jaina.
Wir legen die Mobgruppe am Eingang und die ersten Gruppe rechts und gehen dann weiter entgegen dem Uhrzeigersinn um die Fragmente einzusammeln. Die Mobgruppen auf dem Weg lassen wir unbehelligt.
Ziemlich genau auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite läuft der Hunter zu dicht an einer Mobgruppe vorbei.
Ich kann schnell genug spotten und der Heiler ist auch fix am Tatort, dementsprechend gab es keine Verluste zu beklagen.

Bei der letzten Mobgruppe (die erste links vom Boss) markiere ich wieder den Priester, pulle und ziehe sie ein Stück weiter in Richtung Boss, um nicht zu riskieren die vorherige Gruppe ebenfalls am Hals zu haben.
Heiler und Ranges bleiben aber wie festgewurzelt stehen und noch bevor ich eine Warnung im Chat schreiben kann, haben wir 4 Gegner mehr.
Ich schaffe es zwar die zweite Gruppe zu spotten, bevor sie den Heiler zerlegen, aber zwei Gruppen mit zwei Priestern, bei denen außer mir keiner die Lichtbrunnen zerstört, sind ein hoffnungsloses Unterfangen.
Wipe.

Ich laufe zum Ini-Eingang und setze mich erst einmal gegenüber von Jainas Spawnpunkt hin und werfe neues Futter ein.
Der Rest der Gruppe kommt dann auch und rennt schnurstracks nach links - direkt in die Mobgruppe rein. Ich hetze hin und als der Heiler endlich in Reichweite für die Hand ist, streift er sich gerade sein weißes Nachthemd über.
Wipe.

Auf dem Weg zur Ini kann ich mir den Satz "Tomaten machen sich im Salat besser als auf den Augen" nicht verkneifen. Eine Reaktion gab es allerdings nicht.
Im nächsten Anlauf liegt die Mobgruppe dann endlich und danach auch Jaina. Abgesehen davon, daß keiner in die Lavakugeln rannte, könnte man den Kampf als problemlos bezeichnen.

Der nächste Boss ist Baine.
Nachdem alle da sind, reite ich an den Drachen vorbei und warte auf der ersten Insel für den Fall, daß jemand Freunde mitbringt.
Heiler, Hexer und Warri sind mir direkt gefolgt, nur der Hunter steht noch am Portal. Meine düstere Vorahnung wurde von der Realität noch übertroffen.
Es kommt immer wieder vor, daß jemand eine der Gruppen pullt und ich habe es auch schon ein- oder zweimal erlebt, daß zwei Gruppen gepullt wurden, aber der Hunter sorgte für eine Premiere - er schaffte es tatsächlich drei mitzubringen.
Anstatt sich totzustellen oder sich killen zu lassen gallopiert er natürlich mit 9 Mobs im Schlepptau zu uns auf die erste Insel.
Wipe.

Nachdem mich der Geistheiler freundlich darauf hingewiesen hatte, daß demnächst eine Ummeldung des Erstwohnsitzes nötig wird, ritt ich dieses Mal direkt zur zweiten Insel weiter.
Der Hunter hatte die Gruppe verlassen und war damit vermutlich einem Kickvote zuvorgekommen.
Der Warri war bereits da, der Heiler kam kurz nach mir. Während wir auf den Hexer und den neuen DD warteten, sehe ich wie der Warri neben mir mit seinem kraftvollen Taurenarm ausholt und seine Wurfwaffe auf Baine schleudert.
Dieser nahm die freundliche Einladung natürlich auch sofort an und besuchte uns.

Ich überließ es an dieser Stelle dem Warri für Baines weitere Unterhaltung zu sorgen und suchte mir eine andere Gruppe.
Meine Fehlertoleranzschwelle ist zwar hoch, aber keineswegs unendlich.


----------



## aufgeraucht (7. März 2012)

Meine kürzeste Random-Ini (mit hohem Frustfaktor):

Invite kommt, nach dem Ladebildschirm stehe ich irgendwo im Schwarzfels. Mein 'Hallo' geht im gegenseitigen Geflame der anderen Gruppenmitglieder unter.
'A hat die Gruppe verlassen'
'B hat die Gruppe verlassen'
'C hat die Gruppe verlassen'
D habe ich dann eben noch schnell gerezzt, dann hat auch er die Gruppe verlassen.

Ich schaute auf meinen kleinen, einsamen Priester, verließ die Instanz und stand mit 14 Minuten CD auf die nächste Random-Ini wie der letzte Trottel in der Stadt rum.


----------



## BoP78 (7. März 2012)

Ist wohl mal wieder an der Zeit hier was positives zu bringen:

Aktuell bin ich dabei meinen 85er Twinks zu besserem Gear zu verhelfen und durchstreife deshalb die Cata-HCs.
Gestern Nachmittag gings dann mal wieder nach Zul-Gurub. Die Gruppe bestand aus 3 Frischlingen, mir und einem Pala-Tank mit 3 T13-Teilen.
Da wir alle außer ihm noch reichlich Need hatten war uns danach die ganze Ini zu clearen. Spätestens bei so etwas - in Verbindung mit der Beliebtheit der Zul-Inis - muss man ja bei einem gut equippten Tank mit "UhLuLz - machts gut" rechnen. (wobei das "machts gut" auch durch eine Beschimpfung eurer Wahl ersetzt werden kann)

Nicht so in diesem Fall. Der Tank hatte eine Engelsgeduld, clearte mit uns die gesamte Ini, erklärte den 3 neuen die noch nie drin waren ausführlich alle Bosse und steckte auch den ein oder anderen Wipe weg. Vor Allem beim letzten Boss klappte die Sache mit den Ketten geraume Zeit nicht wirklich. Nach knapp 80 Minuten war das Ganze dann aber auch erledigt. Dazu kann ich nur  machen.


----------



## revil84 (7. März 2012)

Skalpi schrieb:


> Gestern mit dem Tankadin in Endzeit.
> Die Gruppe bestand aus Holy Priest, Warri, Hunter und Hexe.
> 
> Erster Boss Jaina.
> ...




sehr nett formuliert^^


----------



## revil84 (7. März 2012)

Sano schrieb:


> Die Typen sind besonders ärgerlich. Oder wenn einer der mit 3000 dps in der Instanz "Stunde des Zwielichts" mitmischen will.
> Da frage ich mich schon manchmal was da los ist. Die Person wird dann angesprochen und wenn sich nichts tut dann fliegt die
> Person auch raus. Denn wenn es jemand schafft als DD mit seinem Equipp über ein Itemlevel von 353 zu kommen, dann müssen
> mindestens 8000 dps drin sein, wage ich zu behaupten. Ansonsten muss ich davon aus gehen das diese Person nur durchgezogen
> ...



Vielleicht sollte man den jenigen nochmal fragen wie lange er schon zockt? oder on er noch grade anderweitig beschäftigt ist?
glich kicken find ich zum kotzen...schleppt man einen halt mit durch wenn die rest dps stimmt, who cares?


----------



## Nisbo (8. März 2012)

Er sagte doch






> Die Person wird dann angesprochen und wenn sich nichts tut dann fliegt die
> Person auch raus.






Ansonsten sehe ich das auch so, einer der per /follow sich wo angehangen hat oder seine G15 so programmiert hat das sie per /assist immer das ziel vom Tank angreift mit immer sen selben Zauber oder derjenige einfach nur ein Bot ist dann sehe ich persönlich das nicht ein den durchzuziehen.


----------



## Tomratz (8. März 2012)

Da wir momentan eine neue Gilde hochleveln wollen, wir hatten unsere vorherige Gilde mit 6 Leuten verlassen weil ein paar neu hinzugekommene meinten, sie müssten alles umkrempeln und andere Leute beleidigen, sind wir Gestern mal zusammen nach Tol'vir nhc gegangen.

Ich muss dazu sagen, wir waren alle mit den Twinks unterwegs, teilweise noch 84 bzw. gerade 85 geworden und dementsprechend nicht soooooo prlckelnd ausgestattet.

Getankt hat unser Bärchen, die ist allerdings schon länger 85 und raidequipped, als fünften im Bunde hatten wir einen DK aus einer anderen Gilde dabei.

Wie bereits gesagt, es handelte sich um Twinks, so z.B. mein Schamitwink, der gerade dabei ist, sich für die Heroinis zu equippen, also noch einiges an grünem Questgear anhat.

General Husam lag recht flott, wobei ich merkte, dass ich mit dem Schami noch sehr oft verfehle (Trefferwertung muss noch verbessert werden, was mir auch bekannt ist), dementsprechend niedrig waren die DpS-Zahlen des Kleinen. Natürlich musste der DK (Ilvl 353) sofort nach dem Boss die Recountzahlen posten (mein Schami ist Ilvl 327). Das hat allerdings keinen aus unserer Gilde weiter interessiert, wir waren ja rein darauf aus, die Ini zu machen um Gildenerfahrung zu sammeln.

Augh mit seinem Kroko stellte ebenfalls kein Hindernis dar, also ging es weiter zum Markt, wo unser Bärchen natürlich gleich vier Mobs gepullt hat. Erstens hält sie das locker aus, zweitens war der Damage ja nicht soooo schlecht. Wer bringts fertig, bei dieser Gruppe zu verrecken?, richtig geraten, der DK  . Er gab aber wenigstens zu, dass er selbst Schuld war.

Danach war er ziemlich ruhig und wir legten auch noch die restlichen zwei Bosse jeweils im ersten Anlauf.

Dass meine DpS beim Endboss nur auf der Hälfte des letzten DD lag, kam aber diesmal daher, dass ich tatkräftig unseren Heiler (Level 84 und auch nicht so prall equipped) unterstützt hab.

Fazit: Ein brauchbares Item bekommen, heute Abend gehts dann zum Schmiedemeister und verzaubert wird auch. Das hab ich bei Teilen mit Ilvl unter 333 bisher geflissentlich unterlassen.


----------



## Gromagus (8. März 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Meine kürzeste Random-Ini (mit hohem Frustfaktor):
> 
> Invite kommt, nach dem Ladebildschirm stehe ich irgendwo im Schwarzfels. Mein 'Hallo' geht im gegenseitigen Geflame der anderen Gruppenmitglieder unter.
> 'A hat die Gruppe verlassen'
> ...



Warum bleibst du nicht in der Ini und wartest die Minute bis die Gruppe wieder voll ist und freust dich nach 14 Minuten über die Punkte?


Gestern mit meinem Fury noch LFG Teil 2 angegangen. Mittwochs sollten ja eigentlich die guten Leute mit unterwegs sein, aber waren wahrscheinlich alle schon schlafen. Jedenfalls war Ultra und das Schiff kein großes Problem, aber dann gegen Todesschwinge ging der Krampf los:

Auf dem Rücken wurde das Gemisch schön runtergeklopft, Blut lag auch schnell doch dann explodierte die Kernschmelze mitten in der Mitte. 3 Leute hats dabei über den Jordan gekegelt, der Rest konnte sich mit Ach und Krach am Leben halten. Anschließend das neue Gemisch gekloppt während ein 2. Gemisch am Kampf teilnahm. Beide hatten dann um die 7 Stacks als sie fast gleichzeitig down gingen. Gemecker im Chat, aber immer noch 22 Mann an "Bord" und dann der 3. Versuch die erste Rückenplatte zu sprengen. Der Tank zog das Gemisch gleich mal kreuz und quer durch den Raid, so hatte es bei 75% Leben nebenbei die 9 Stacks abgefangen. Natürlich rief das tierischen Flema im Chat nach sich aber die DD´s gaben Stoff und die erste Sehne lag auch recht fix. Irgendwie haben wir dann ohne Wipe den Rücken geschafft, wo die Heiler das Mana herhatten für die gefühlten 20 Minuten fight weiß ich nicht. Im Wahnsinn sind wir dann 2 Mal beim Kopf von Todi gewiped, einmal bei noch 5kk Leben, da keiner auf die Adds ging. Nach einigen neuen Spielern lag dann der auch im dritten Versuch. Wieder mal 2 Bögen gedroppt, der einzige Jäger im Raid hatte dafür jedoch nur ein müdes Lächeln übrig. Naja, die Alternative Fussball gestern war ja auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei, daher haben die kanpp 2h im LFR nicht so weh getan.


PS: Vor drei Wochen droppte tatsächlich 4 mal der Bogen beim Wahnsinn. Der Wahnsinn...


----------



## Fremder123 (8. März 2012)

Gromagus schrieb:


> Naja, die Alternative Fussball gestern war ja auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei


Als Fan von Barcelona sicherlich schon eher.^^


----------



## aufgeraucht (8. März 2012)

Gromagus schrieb:


> Warum bleibst du nicht in der Ini und wartest die Minute bis die Gruppe wieder voll ist und freust dich nach 14 Minuten über die Punkte?



Ich rede von der ~Lvl 50 Ini. Da dauerts doch etwas länger, eh die Gruppe wieder voll ist.

Abgesehen davon: ich will einer komplett neuen Gruppe keinen angebissenen Keks hinwerfen.


----------



## J_0_T (9. März 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Ich rede von der ~Lvl 50 Ini. Da dauerts doch etwas länger, eh die Gruppe wieder voll ist.
> 
> Abgesehen davon: ich will einer komplett neuen Gruppe keinen angebissenen Keks hinwerfen.



Bei dem letzten satz erinnere ich mich an einige sher sonderbare dinge. 

Wer kennt es nicht man landet neu in einer grp und steht irgendwie wohlwollend am eingang und bewegt sich langsam mit den anderen vor nur um festzustellen das die erste häöfte der instanz gecleart war. Okay, verwirrte fragen gab es schon und so fragt man gezielt nach wer eigendlich länger in der grp war... meist bekommt man die antwort von allen das sie frisch rein sind, oder einer schweigt... wo ich mich dann frage ob die vom ersten try sind, oder nicht.

Is mir in meiner wow zeit seit Woltk und Cata 10 mal passiert. Sonst noch wer das unglaubliche glück gehabt eine ini nur zur hälfte machen zu dürfen wobei man frisch am start beginnt?


Ich weiß off-topic also hier meine erlebnisse der letzten tage:

Bis auf die tatsache das ich mit meinem Krieger (Arms) kein einzigstes mal Gnomeragan absolvieren konnte weil:

-Hunter pets einfach ma alles mitnahmen
-Heiler alles machen außer heilen
-Und jeder eh seinen eigenen weg gehen wollte


Habe ich einige saubere runs im Kloster gehbat ^^


----------



## Annovella (9. März 2012)

Wuhu grad LFR gewesen, bin das 14.(1. Part ist gemeint) mal drinne mit meinem Schurken. Was dropt nun endlich das erste Mal? Die Phiole voller Schatten! Das einzige Item was ich aus dieser Instant benötige!!!
Gespannt würfel ich bedarf, schließ die Augen, falte die Hände und bete(nein ich bin eig. nicht gläubisch) - nach einigen Sekunden schaue ich nochmal auf den Monitor und sehe: Nein, ich habe es nicht gewonnen.

Ich schaute mir mal den Spieler an der es gewonnen hat.. ein anderer Schurke... volles blaues Gear und einige PvP Ehre Items.. Itemlevel 364 ausgerüstet.. macht 17k Dps und ist damit auf Platz 14.. hat nur 1155 Erfolgspunkte, 4100 Ehrenhafte Siege.. ist das zweite Mal erst DS 1. part, den 2. Part hat er nichteinmal gemacht.

Mein Rogue ist seit Anfang TBC mein Main, spiele ihn eig. seitdem nurnoch als Main und abundzu nebenbei mal bisserl was anderes, hab 9k Acm Pkt, 360k Ehrenhafte Siege und mache overall im 1. LFR Part rund 45k DPS mit einem Itemlevel von 401.

Habe ihn nett angeschrieben das ich das doch gerne hätte und ob er es evtl. mir schenken würde, notfalls roll ich für ihn auch auf andere Items und geb sie ihm dann. Er schrieb nur "ne mann brauch die selbst"
Ja, irgendwo ist es sein gutes Recht weil er ja auch mit im Raid dabei war... 

Aber das Klischee das Leute die weniger tun(weniger DMG fahren/afk sind/sozial negativ auffallen) für den Raid und irgendwelche Gammeltwinks sind alles abstauben. Der Schurke hat nebenbei noch die T13 Hose gewonnen.

*Blizzard sollte endlich das Belohnungssystem für Items ins Spiel bringen*:

Wenn man X Runds(z.B. für LFR 5) geschafft hat, darf man sich ein Item aus dem Loottable aussuchen, bspw. das Trinket oder sonstiges.
Das System habe ich damals schon vorgeschlagen, ich ging seitdem es ZG gab jede ID von Classic bis es rausgepatched wurde mit 3(!) Chars Woche für Woche, habe den Raptor erst beim LETZTEN Run droppen sehen, eine Woche bevor ZG rausgepatched wurde und das mit einem Kollegen der mit einem DK mitkam - bei dem DK sind binnen 3 Runs 3 Raptoren gedropt(wieder Klischee das bei DKs alles dropt, ist einfach so, letzte Woche BT Mainhandglaive die ein DK noch brauchte) und ich konnte den Raptor endlich mein eigen nennen. Ka ich war über 500 IDs ZG, warum gibt es das System nicht mit Belohnungen? Warum kann man z.B. nicht aus ZG nach 25 IDs 1 Lootteil aussuchen, Mount, Waffe, Tierteil oder sonstiges. Wäre nur fair, absolut fair, mehr als fair. Wäre auch nice wenn das jemand ins Offiforum endlich ma vorschlagen würde.

Btw. bin z.B. nun auch 58x mit einem Char MC gewesen fürs Auge, nie gedropt, aber geh ich mal j4f mit nem Rogue MC dropt mir das Auge.. 2x... mit Schurken....

Das aktuelle Lootsystem ist wie ein riesiger unfairer Troll... es sollte lieber das Belohnungssystem(zusaetzlich) eingeführt werden.


----------



## arakil (9. März 2012)

ganz ehrlich dein vorschlag ist noch deutlich unfairer. dann lass ich mich halt X mal durch die Ini ziehen und bekomm das item dann auf jeden fall. 

Die Items sollen selten sein und nach deinem System suche ich mir dann doch einfach das seltenste aus. cool 10 mal ICC und ich such mir das pferd von arthas aus.

na hoffentlich NICHT!


----------



## revil84 (9. März 2012)

Annovella schrieb:


> Aber das Klischee das Leute die weniger tun(weniger DMG fahren/afk sind/sozial negativ auffallen) für den Raid und irgendwelche Gammeltwinks sind alles abstauben. Der Schurke hat nebenbei noch die T13 Hose gewonnen.




Sorry aber ich denke es geht dir nur darum, dass der andere Schurke genau das Item bekommen hat was du noch benötigt hast...ihn trifft keine Schuld, son Quatsch mit wer weniger fürn raid an dmg tut, er hat die zugangsbestimmungen für lfr erfüllt und kann mitgehen, also auch auf alles rollen, wenns dich stört musste halt mit gilde gehen?!


----------



## Annovella (9. März 2012)

Wie gesagt, die Anzahl wie oft man eine Raidini gehen muss für eine Freikarte für ein Item sollte halt passend sein. In einem Raid z.B. 25 Runs, oder man sollte für Items verschiedene Bedinungen haben wie z.B. für das Pferd 50 Runs, rest 25.
Über soetwas laesst sich disskutieren.

Aber was ist unfairer? 50x eine Raidini zu gehen und wenn mal was dropt es von einem weggewürfelt zu bekommen? Am Besten von einem ders 1. mal mitkommt? Oder 100x eine Raidini gehen und das Item nie bekommen?
Ehrgeiz, durchhaltevermögen etc. sollte belohnt werden.

Ausserdem wenn ich mich 25x durch eine Ini ziehen lassen würde hätte ich sowieso sicher vorher schon das gewünschte Item und sich 25. mal durchziehen lassen(oder ehrgeizig mitgehen - oder solo alte Raids clearen) ist mehr eine Leistung als mit einem Gammeltwink den man wohl nur 1x im Monat auspackt jemanden im 1., 2. oder sontiges frühem Run einem ehrgeizigen Spieler etwas wegzuwürfeln.

Ausserdem sollte es Belonungen geben die man nur bekommt wenn man eine gewisse Anzahl durchgeht. Wenn du spezielle ACMs machst kriegst z.B. nen Frostbrutbezwinger aus ICC; 2 Runs und du hast ihn. Kannst Phoenix nach einem Run mit glück haben sowie Unbesiegbar oder Rabenfürst von Anzu, warum muss man nicht für so selten Items um sie zu gewinnen nicht eine gewisse Anzahl an Runs hinter sich haben? Wer 25x ICC auf hero cleared hat verdient Unbesiegbar zu haben(das ist immerhin über ein halbes Jahr lang ICC gehen), oder 50x Sethek hero geht( bin dort über 1500 Runs drin gewesen und habs nie bekommen).

Was ist fairer?
- Es sich zu erarbeiten
- Es jemanden wegwürfeln ders wesentlich mehr verdient hat bei meinem 1. Run
- Es durch ACMs zu bekommen welche einfacher nicht sein könnten(oder warum sehe ich auf z.B. Frostwolf/Horde sowieso von diesen dunklen riesigen Phoenixen aus FL? Klar sind die Erfolge auch erstmal zu schaffen, aber wenn man (zusaetzlich) noch 10x Raggi hero clearen müsste oder so wäre es mehr eine Leistung und genau dann würde das NICHT eintreten was du durch dieses System befürchtest -> Undzwar das seltene Gegenstände/Mounts zu oft zu sehen sind)

Btw. habe schon über 50 Chars gesehen die nicht mehr als 5x Illidan bezwungen haben - aber beide Gleven haben, meistens irgendwelche 70er.. oder Dks. Ist das fair? Könnt man sich erst nach 10 runs eine aussuchen wäre es fair für alle, für die, die 45 runs haben und für die, die reingehen und es sich nach am besten 2 Runs komplett abstauben.


----------



## Senzua (9. März 2012)

Annovella schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, die Anzahl wie oft man eine Raidini gehen muss für eine Freikarte für ein Item sollte halt passend sein. In einem Raid z.B. 25 Runs, oder man sollte für Items verschiedene Bedinungen haben wie z.B. für das Pferd 50 Runs, rest 25.
> Über soetwas laesst sich disskutieren.
> 
> Aber was ist unfairer? 50x eine Raidini zu gehen und wenn mal was dropt es von einem weggewürfelt zu bekommen? Am Besten von einem ders 1. mal mitkommt? Oder 100x eine Raidini gehen und das Item nie bekommen?
> ...



MEGA MI MI MI ?

Die anderen kriegen ja so viel mehr Epics. Mi Mi Mi. Ich bin so ein Hardcore Gamer und kriege nichts. Mi mi mi.

Ich finds gut so wie es ist. Geh ich halt 500 mal Anzu farmen und hab ihn nicht. Ich freu mich für die, die ihn haben.


----------



## tonks09 (9. März 2012)

Den wäre es sinnvoller einen Händler zu haben,bei den man ähnliche Sachen wie die Tockens für t-teile eintauschen müsste,um an die Sachen zu kommen die,die Bosse fallen lassen.Und um es gerecht zu halten,sollte jeder pro Bosskill eines bekommen.So hätte jeder die gleichen Chancen an seine Teile zu kommen.Man muss halt nur dafür was tun.Das Problem mit den ungleich gedroppten Loot wäre auch vorbei.Nur wo bleibt da den noch die Spannung, was der Boss diese Woche so alles fallen läßt, und ob man es den auch noch bekommt ?Da fragt man sich den doch,jede Woche stur Bosse klatschen, in der Gewissheit man bekommt sein Item, um das später wenn man genug davon hat einzutauschen,oder doch lieber wie bisher so weiter machen.Auf gut loot zu hoffen und sich zu ärgern wenns nicht fällt oder einen weggerollt wird ^^


----------



## Annovella (9. März 2012)

Gerade 2. Part LFR gewesen, gewinnt ein RETRIPALADIN der als DUALSPECC TANK ist ein HEILERSCHILD - WARUM hat er darauf würfelbonus? WARUM gibt er es nicht dem der als 2. höchstens würfelt(4 heiler hatten bedarf) und warum werd ich dann aus dem raid gekicked weil diese asozialen LFR Kids es nicht checken das ich NUR FREUNDLICH IM RAID darauf hinweise das er weder lootbonus drauf haben sollte(DANKE BLIZZARD WOFÜR GIBS DAS LOOTBONUS WENN EIN RETRI AUF EIN HEILERSCHILD LOOTBONUS HAT!?!?) und auf die bitte es weiter zu geben gekickt werd..

Die meisten Menschen im LFR sind dreck und ich wünsche ihnen nichts gutes denn wer es nichtmal bringt sozial in einem Multiplayergame zu sein ist im Reallife ein noch beschisseneres A-loch.

Und @Senzua

Deine Kiddischreibweise und absolut falschen gedanken und provokationen kannste dir sonst wo hinstecken, wer nicht bereit ist in einem Forum zu disskutieren sondern nur mit MIMIMIMI MIMI rüberbringt sollte lieber sich mit gleichaltigen(1 Jahr? ) unterhalten, ich schlag ne faire Sache vor und du hast einfach kein Plan und schreibst hier irgendeine scheiße ohne argumente, ich hasse Menschen die provozieren die sollten aus jedem Forum und jedem Multiplayergame sowie von jeder Teamsportart im RL verbannt werden weil sie einfach nur für frust sorgen -.-




tonks09 schrieb:


> Den wäre es sinnvoller einen Händler zu haben,bei den man ähnliche Sachen wie die Tockens für t-teile eintauschen müsste,um an die Sachen zu kommen die,die Bosse fallen lassen.Und um es gerecht zu halten,sollte jeder pro Bosskill eines bekommen.So hätte jeder die gleichen Chancen an seine Teile zu kommen.Man muss halt nur dafür was tun.Das Problem mit den ungleich gedroppten Loot wäre auch vorbei.Nur wo bleibt da den noch die Spannung, was der Boss diese Woche so alles fallen läßt, und ob man es den auch noch bekommt ?Da fragt man sich den doch,jede Woche stur Bosse klatschen, in der Gewissheit man bekommt sein Item, um das später wenn man genug davon hat einzutauschen,oder doch lieber wie bisher so weiter machen.Auf gut loot zu hoffen und sich zu ärgern wenns nicht fällt oder einen weggerollt wird ^^



Jo, die Idee hatte ich vorhin auch schon in einem Gespräch. Siegel des Champions z.B. sind damals in PdC/K gedropt, soetwas für jede Raidini einführen wäre nicht schlecht - ausser das man dann verdammt viele unterschiedliche Abzeichen hat.

Und wenn man überlegt: Wenn man 25 IDs bräuchte um sich 1 Item zu holen würde man sowieso nur 1 Item holen können bis es ne neue Raidini gibt. Das System ist halt dann ähnlich wie mit fast allen legendären Items. Man muss halt Bosse killen die dann irgendwas droppen was man dafür braucht, z.B. für die Dagger die Splitter. Man muss sich ein legendäres Item(zumindest die meisten) erarbeiten und genau das finde ich richtig. Der Bogen aus SWP oder die Gleves droppen einfach.. das ist einfach schade, denn einen Boss besiegen der vllt. schwer ist ist eine Leistung, aber dann diesen mehrmals zu besiegen über gewisse Zeiträume ist mehr eine Leistung und verteilt den Loot dann um einiges fairer, so kann jeder an das kommen was er gerne hätte und das weniger mit purem Glück, sondern mit "erarbeitung".


----------



## Nisbo (9. März 2012)

Also ich finde der Schurke hat mit dem Gear was er hatte ordentlich was rausgeholt mit den 17K DPS da gibt es einige die mit mehr Gear weniger Schaden machen.
Das mit dem Retri ist ne andere Sache, können ja auch Mele Schamanen auf HealGear rollen und Eulen auf AGI Sachen. Das ist Blizz ja bekannt und sie werden sich wohl was einfallen lassen. Nur bitte wünsche nicht allen Leuten gleich die Pest an den Hals, es gibt auch viele die machen Bedarf weil sind es für das 2nd Gear wollen aber denken sie haben keinen Rollenbonus.


----------



## Meister Utul (9. März 2012)

früher gabs das dkp system in den gilden. Dann konnteste eben deinen Loot "kaufen". Das war fair und man hat viel raider und treue leute belohnt. Also Gilde suchen, an alle die meckern


----------



## Nisbo (9. März 2012)

Also EPGP oder wie sich das nannte fand ich besser ^^


----------



## Gromagus (9. März 2012)

Annovella schrieb:


> Wuhu grad LFR gewesen, bin das *14.*(1. Part ist gemeint) mal drinne mit meinem Schurken. Was dropt nun endlich das erste Mal? Die Phiole voller Schatten! Das einzige Item was ich aus dieser Instant benötige!!!
> 
> Ka ich war über *500 IDs ZG*, warum gibt es das System nicht mit Belohnungen?
> 
> Btw. bin z.B. nun auch *58x* mit einem Char MC gewesen fürs Auge, nie gedropt, aber geh ich mal j4f mit nem Rogue MC dropt mir das Auge.. 2x... mit Schurken....





Annovella schrieb:


> Wer 25x ICC auf hero cleared hat verdient Unbesiegbar zu haben(das ist immerhin über ein halbes Jahr lang ICC gehen), oder 50x Sethek hero geht( bin dort *über 1500 Runs* drin gewesen und habs nie bekommen).



Ohne dir jetzt zu nahe treten zu wollen, aber geh mal nach draußen, genieß den Frühling und die Sonne. Für mich klingt das hier wirklich wie ein typisches Mimimi eines Vielspielers, weil ein Gammel-DK das selbe Mount hat wie du (oder du eben noch nicht). WOW ist nur ein Spiel und soll Spass machen, Herausforderungen bieten. Du kannst eh immer nur auf einem Reittier reiten und einen Titel tragen, also gönn den anderen halt ihr Loot-*GLÜCK* und seh das ganze nicht so verbissen. Und Ausrüstungsteile sind in 6 Monaten eh veraltet.


----------



## Tomratz (9. März 2012)

Annovella schrieb:


> Aber das Klischee das Leute die weniger tun(weniger DMG fahren/afk sind/sozial negativ auffallen) für den Raid und irgendwelche Gammeltwinks sind alles abstauben. Der Schurke hat nebenbei noch die T13 Hose gewonnen.
> 
> *Blizzard sollte endlich das Belohnungssystem für Items ins Spiel bringen*:



Wie schon einige vor mir geschrieben haben, du bist kein bisschen besser als die Leute, die du mit deinem Post anprangerst.

Es ist ein Zufallssystem und wenn er es gewonnen hat und brauchen konnte, gehört es ihm und Basta. Was anderes wärs gewesen, wenn er schon komplett mit normalem T13 Gear rumläuft und auch das Item schon mit dem entsprechenden Level hat.

Und der Gedanke mit dem Belohnungssystem ist genauso absurd. Wie auch schon geschrieben, muss ich mich dann nur oft genug durchziehen lassen und kann mir dann das schönste Item aussuchen, was für ein Unsinn.

Wie oft bin ich mit meiner Priesterin durch den Brunnen gewetzt und wie oft wurde mir dabei das Trinket weggewürfelt?, so what, irgendwann ist es gedropped.


----------



## Fremder123 (9. März 2012)

Annovella schrieb:


> warum werd ich dann *aus dem raid gekicked* weil diese *asozialen LFR Kids* es nicht checken das ich NUR FREUNDLICH IM RAID[...]
> 
> Die meisten *Menschen im LFR sind dreck* und ich *wünsche ihnen nichts gutes* denn wer es nichtmal bringt sozial in einem Multiplayergame zu sein ist im Reallife ein *noch beschisseneres A-loch*.
> 
> ...


Hm, ich hab zwar schon lang nicht mehr in einem einzigen Post soviele Beleidigungen, so ziemlich gegen alles und jeden, gelesen aber nehme Dir selbstredend ab, dass Du kompetent und zuvorkommend die Sache mit dem Heilerschild lösen wolltest. Die anderen hatten nur kein Verständnis für Dich und rein darum bist Du gekickt worden. Deine Wortwahl hier, die das Wort sozial - welches Du verwendest - geradezu wie eine Karikatur erscheinen lässt und für die Du Dir den Mund mit Essig ausspülen solltest, ist natürlich nur eine einmalige Entgleisung nicht wahr?

Wie schon jemand sagte... ein wenig frische Luft könnte gut tun. Du scheinst dieses Spiel hier und da ein wenig zu ernst zu nehmen. Aber da ich ja nicht so bin, ein Vorschlag: Stell Dich in die Hauptstadt auf Deinem Server und bau Deine eigene 10er zusammen. Schon hast Du keinen Nerdrage mehr nötig und alles kann fair verteilt werden. Und wie man munkelt, sind die Items im Normalmodus um Längen besser als das Zeug aus dem LfR. Hab ich aber nur so gehört. Leute die so dermaßen abgehen wegen LfR-Loot tun mir fast leid. Aber nur fast.^^


----------



## GarfieldX (9. März 2012)

Annovella schrieb:


> *snip*
> Und @Senzua
> 
> Deine Kiddischreibweise und absolut falschen gedanken und provokationen kannste dir sonst wo hinstecken, wer nicht bereit ist in einem Forum zu disskutieren sondern nur mit MIMIMIMI MIMI rüberbringt sollte lieber sich mit gleichaltigen(1 Jahr? ) unterhalten, ich schlag ne faire Sache vor und du hast einfach kein Plan und schreibst hier irgendeine scheiße ohne argumente, ich hasse Menschen die provozieren die sollten aus jedem Forum und jedem Multiplayergame sowie von jeder Teamsportart im RL verbannt werden weil sie einfach nur für frust sorgen -.-
> ...



hm, also - um ehrlich zu sein: für mich hört sich das was du von dir gibst
a) nicht sonderlich "sozial" und
b) ganz deutlich nach MIMIMIMIMI an.

Das hat in meinen Augen in deinem Fall nichts mit Kiddie-Sprache zu tun, sondern ist einfach so.
Bei Eve würd ich jetzt sagen:"LOL, ragequit? kan i haz ur stuff?"

Benötigen die Lootregeln im LFR eine Überarbeitung? Definitiv ja.

cu


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (9. März 2012)

@ [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*Annovella,*[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*
*[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*i*ch halte nichts von dem vorschlag. auch ich spiele seit classic und wünsche mir noch das ein oder andere mount, dass ich in sieben jahren, nicht einmal droppen sah.... ist eben so. es gibt nur noch sehr wenige dinge in wow, die wirklich selten sind, sollen diese jetzt auch noch verschenkt werden, dass man in sw nur noch streitrösser aus strath rumstehen, oder alars asche aus tk rumfliegen sieht? [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]was dein nicht erhaltenes item angeht: du steigerst dich einfach zu sehr in das spiel hinein. ich bin gewiss kein freund des lfr, aber wenn man schon trottellotto spielt, sollte man das auch ohne erwartungen tun. mit meinem twink, bin ich auch schon seit wochen im lfr unterwegs und habe noch nicht ein einziges item gewonnen, aber es ist mir egal. da ich mit dem char sowieso nicht aktiv raide, brauche ich die items sowieso nicht dringend und wenn ich einen gegenstand unbedingt haben möchte, dann baue ich mir eben ne 10er gruppe.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]der schurke hat das item gewonnen, also hat er es auch verdient, und wenn er tatsächlich so verdammt schlechtes gear hatte, sind 17k dps doch garnicht schlecht. das zeigt doch, dass er auch was getan hat und nicht afk irgendwo rum stand. [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]deine ausdrucksweise, lässt übrigens stark zu wünschen übrig. nur weil du dein wunschitem nicht bekommen hast, musst hier nicht so austicken. es geht hier um ein paar pixel, bau dir doch einfach ne 10er gruppe ohne konkurenz und bei drop, gehört das item dir. [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*
*[/font]


----------



## Eintagsfliege (9. März 2012)

Das System von dem ihr da redet "x mal in die Ini und dann ein Item aussuchen" gibt es doch schon!
Wenn man x-Mal in verschiedene Instanzen geht, bekommt man Tapferkeitspunkte und kann sich dafür ein Item kaufen.

Jetzt sagt bitte nicht "Das ist aber was anderes". Das ist genau das.


----------



## tonks09 (9. März 2012)

jop,genau so meinte ich es auch.Nur sollte es denn,den Loot der Raidbosse nicht mehr von diesen Bossen geben,sondern nur noch über einen Händler.Und zu den, man braucht den aber zu lange bis man mal ein Teil hat.Äm ja, häää ? was wollt ihr eigentlich ? Immerhin gib es dieses ja schon wie Eintagsfliege sagte.Und wie lange braucht man da um ein Teil zu bekommen ?Erst nachdenken den schreiben 
Ich weiß fällt manchen schwer,wie mir auch manchmal.Aber selbst wenn es irgendwann mal so ein System geben sollte,wäre es anpassbar,so das genug Zeit bliebe alles was man braucht nach und nach zu bekommen.Wie schlimm wäre es den wenn man mal nicht alle Bosse auf hc in den ersten Wochen killen könnte weil das equip einfach noch nicht dafür ausreicht ?
Eine Alternative wäre den auch die vorigen Raids abzufarmen.Finde mal jetzt eine Gruppe für eine der ersten Raids die offen waren.Da kann ich nur sagen, viel Spass beim suchen


----------



## Hosenschisser (9. März 2012)

Dem der nicht versteht, daß beim einem Würfelsystem der mit dem besten Würfelergebnis Gewinnt und nicht irgend wer der irgend etwas irrelevantes getan hat, ist wohl nicht mehr zu helfen.

Beim Lotto gewinnt auch nicht der, der die meisten Scheine ausfüllt und somit das meiste Geld investiert, sondern der Glückliche der die richtigen Zahlen trifft. Das kann mit einem einzigen Feld passieren.


----------



## Erynberia (9. März 2012)

Ich geh mit meinen sechs aktiven 85ern mittlerweile auch LFR. Hab mich anfangs nicht getraut, weil ich dachte, mein System würde das nicht mitmachen (kein Gaming Notebook und nur einen UMTS Stick fürs Internet). Sicher, es laggt wie Sau und ab und an gibt es auch mal einen DC. Aber ich habe bisher eigentlich nur positive Erfahrungen gemacht. Keine Flames, dass mein Schaden zu mau ist (ich geh grad wegen meines Systems selbst mit meinen Heilerinnen nur als DD rein) und auch keine Flames, wenn ich mal was Lootglück habe (was bei mir eher durchschnittlich ist). Gekickt worden bin ich auch noch nicht, sei es wegen DC oder wegen zu wenig Schaden (wohlgemerkt, ich selbst finde, dass ich teilweise zu wenig Schaden mache, aber auf der anderen Seite versuche ich trotz teilweise noch nicht besonders guter Rüstung das Beste aus meinen Chars herauszuholen).

Zum Thema Würfelglück: Ich bin auch geknickt, wenn ich ein Teil nicht bekomme, aber hey, nächste ID, nächster Versuch und vielleicht Glück. Irgendwann werde ich die Items oder eins der Token bekommen. Und wenn ich sehe, dass jemand etwas dringender braucht als ich, dann freu ich mich sogar für denjenigen. Und wenn man mich lieb fragt und vielleicht sogar was zum Tausch anbietet, dann bin ich auch bereit, diesen Tausch zu machen. So geschehen letzte Woche mit meiner Schami. Krieger brauchte noch das Kopf-Token, ich habe es gewonnen und er hat mir dafür als Tausch das Brust-Token gegeben, was ich eh noch brauchte. Mag vielleicht dumm gewesen sein, aber zum einen ist es nur LFR und zum anderen ist mir das menschliche Miteinander wichtiger als irgendwelche Pixel-Items.


----------



## aufgeraucht (9. März 2012)

Perfekte Random hinter mich gebracht, ganz nach meinem Geschmack.

Ich check als Heiler in eine BC-Ini ein. Tank sehr solide, zwei von drei DDs wissen, wie der Hase läuft (Stichwort: Tank pullt). DD Nummer drei (DK) war das alles nicht schnell genug, obwohl der Tank echt flott war (looten, Gruppe fit, nächster Pull). 

Pullende DDs sind lowlevel nicht unbedingt ein Problem, aber meist auch keine Freude für den Tank. Ich vermerke im Chat leicht ironisch: "sorry, bin reichlich angetrunken, treffe eigentlich nur noch eine Taste zuverlässig ... Tankheal". DK-Heal eingestellt.
Ich hätte ja alles erwartet, aber net diese Reaktion vom DK: "Heiler kicken, kein Bock so ne Typen durchzuziehen".
Grandioser Return vom Tank: "Wieso? Ich kriege genug Heal.... Fragt sich, wer sich hier durchziehen lässt."

Bin geblieben ;-) DK auch, 'Groschen ist dann noch gefallen'.


----------



## Nisbo (9. März 2012)

Moin Leute,

diese ID bisher einmal den PvP Boss mit dem Main gemacht und dann noch täglich die 3 Anzu-Runs.
Tut auch mal ganz gut raus zugehen oder andere Sachen zu machen und die 11 Chars auf 85 ruhen zu lassen.

Bin ich jetzt von wow geheilt oder nur ins Loch gefallen ?


----------



## aufgeraucht (9. März 2012)

Nisbo schrieb:


> oder nur ins Loch gefallen ?



So fing meine einjährige Pause an^^
Ehrlich, saß heute 20 Minuten mit laufendem WoW vorm PC ohne mich auf einen Char einzuloggen. Hab bissel Papierkram erledigt, Tastatur rumgewischt, Verabredungen für morgen in meiner Lieblingsbar getroffen. Inzwischen war ich automatisch vom Server getrennt. Kaffee gekocht und nach ner Stunde dann Lust verspürt, mich einzuloggen und den kleinen Priester durch ein paar Inis zu jagen.

Mal alles mit Augenmaß betrachten. Keine Lust auf WoW? Mach was anderes! Lust und Zeit? Dann spiel.


----------



## Herz des Phönix (12. März 2012)

Ich habe letztens einen Magier begonnen, den ich mir vogenommen habe, nur durch Instanzen zwecks Dunkelmond-Artefakten zu lvln,
obwohl die Klasse nicht gerade ideal dafür ist.

Kloster - Bibliothek.

Ich grüsse - nichts kommt zurück. Nungut, dann die Quest angenommen und angefangen.
Der Tank war Druide, der Heiler war sein Gildenkollege. Beide mit Erbstücken. Die haben da wohl einfach ihr
"höhö wir sind in derselben gilde und brauchen gar nicht mit euch zu kommunizieren"
Ding abgezogen. Denn auf meinen Tipp, dass auf dem lvl "Dornen" extrem viel Schaden macht,
(jedenfalls hab ich das so in Erinnerung) kam keine Reaktion.
Ich glaube, in der ganzen Instanz wurde nur 1!!! Wort von jemand anderem als mir geschrieben,
und zwar "gz" ^^

Und wie das so ist mit den Erbstücken überschätzt man sich leicht: Kurz vor dem Endboss sind ja 3 Mobgruppen beieinander,
Tank rennt mitten rein und pullt alle. Wipe.

Ich wies nochmal auf Dornen hin, ob es dann besser ginge. Natürlich buffte er sich NICHT Dornen: Nochmal Wipe.
Doch ich versuchte noch mit Frostnova und ähnlichem, die Mobs vom Leibe zu halten und 1-2 in den Tod mitzureissen.

Versuch Nr 3: Tatsächlich waren die meisten Mobs tot, und der Tank kam nun auf die Idee sie zurückzuziehen ;-)

Am Schluss wurde geninja-looted und natürlich kam keine Verabschiedung :S

(Dunkelmond-Artefakt ist auch nicht gedroppt :<)


----------



## Doofkatze (13. März 2012)

Derzeit recht wenig neues. 

Freitag mit Stammgruppe (Gilde + Freunde) und nem Random "Tank" (für Morchok + Ultra) DS 10er nhc gelaufen (endlich laufen wir quasi gildenintern! Ultra ist endlich tot ), 

Samstag war irgendwie so gar nichts los bei mir, sind schlussendlich abends in den Classic Instanzen mit 85er Chars rumgeturnt, 

Sonntag fielen die Schwarzhornversuche ins Wasser, da wir keine 10. Person fanden, die Interesse daran hat, den Boss einfach mal zu probieren (ja, wir sind dabei ehrlich im Handelschannel^^) und waren schlussendlich erstmals in FL, legten mit nem Random DD Shannox im Firsttry nach nem dämlichen Fehlpull und endeten mit einem erfolgreichen Alysrazar-Versuch (4/7). Irgendwie waren wir aber so voneinander angenerft, weil einige Dinge in der Itemverteilung nicht ganz ok waren, während ich als Raidlead jedoch keine Verteilung entscheiden möchte und vor allem, weil ich mich mit anderen darüber streiten musste, wie man heutzutage FL raidet (Pärchen, nicht Pärchen bei Baleroc usw.) während die reguläre Bosserklärung immer wieder unterbrochen wurde oder nicht stattfand, was in sinnlosen Wipes endete, die unnötig waren ...
Schlussendlich jedoch fanden sich plötzlich 2 Gildenmitglieder erstmals auf Hordenseite wieder, u. a. jene Person, die nach 5 85ern Charakteren damals garantierte, das der einzige und letzte Charakter der noch "kommt" von ihm ein Panda Mönch sein wird. Beide verschwanden in einen anderen Channel, gleicher Nick (Bestandteil chí und nur o bzw. u am Ende des Namens als Unterscheidung), gleiches Aussehen, gleiche Rasse, gleiche Klasse und heute immer noch gleiche Items^^

Gestern gründete sich auf Hordenseite eine neue Gilde "chízophrene", in der lauter "chí-" Charaktere von uns unterwegs sind. Während alle nun Erbstücke zur Hand nahme, queste ich erstmals wieder ohne Erbstücke. So viel Spaß zusammen hatten wir lange nicht, zumal das "chí-" nun ein Running Gag in der Aussprache ist. In der Diskussion rund um den Gildennamen schwankten wir etwa zwischen Chíebetür, Chícksal, Chímaerenauge oder Chíss inner Buxe 

Ich kann wirklich jedem, der noch nie bei der anderen Fraktion war, einfach nur raten, es mal auszuprobieren, nur um den Trott zu entkommen. Was hab ich dumm geschaut, als ich zu Fuß mit meinem Troll von ner Insel aufs Festland war, nur um festzustellen, dass das ja nur der Anfang im riesigen Durotar war.

Trotz heutigem Agententag ist aber heut Abend erstmal mein Bärchen im LFR dran, der brauch da noch sone gewisse Stangenwaffe vom Wahnsinn


----------



## Sano (13. März 2012)

Oooh, die letzten Abende wieder was schönes erlebt.
Natürlich lasse ich euch daran teil haben ;-).

Da ich nun seit Monaten durch das schmale und stickige Visier meiner Tankadina geschaut habe, dachte ich mir  
das es mal wieder Zeit für etwas mehr Luft und Bewegungsfreiheit ist ... Stoffträger ... ich packte mir meine Mage aus. 
Mit ihr habe ich dann an den letzen Abenden 8-10 Drachenseele 5er Inis gemacht (Brunnen, Endzeit und Zwielicht). 
Im Vorfeld muss ich sagen das ich mit meiner Tankadina fast nie Probleme in den 5er HCs hatte. Alle Mobs beisammen 
gehalten, auf den Heiler geachtet und zügig weiter --> fertig!

Nun bin ich mal wieder als DD in der Lage Tanks bei Ihrem Treiben zuzusehen und muss sagen das ich 
erschrocken bin. Ist es neuerdings bei ca 60% der Tanks normal, das sie sich wie Är...e benehmen?

1. Geschichte: 

Bei einem Brunnen Run mit meiner Mage, Bärchen als Tank, pullte dieser fröhlich drauf los ohne auf die Gruppe oder 
den Heiler zu warten. Nachdem der Heiler, aus Mananot den Tank hat sterben lassen, wurde der Heiler aufs übelste 
angemacht aber nichts geändert. 
Bei jedem Boss würfelte der Tank auf alles Need und auch nach den Beschwerden der DDs gab es keine Rückmeldung.
Beim Endboss waren dann die zwei Schmuckstücke (Verderbte Gabe des Dämonenlords / Varo´thens Brosche) im Kasten.
                                                                                          Nun könnt ihr euch denken wie die Sache ausgegangen ist. 
Das Bärchen bekam alles obwohl die DDs Krieger und Mage (ich) diese Teile gut hätten gebrauchen können. Nach meiner 
Frage, was er damit Wolle, fragt er auch noch dreist zurück, welches der beiden Teile ich denn meine. Der Tank hat sich 
tatsächlich noch die Zeit genommen mir und dem Krieger zu erklären das er eigentlich als Baum unterwegs sei und das er 
den Splitter aus dem Stärke Schmuck auch gut gebrauchen könne. (Boh, hatte ich einen HALS!)  Dann war er weg.  

2. Geschichte:

Gestern Abend wieder im Brunnen: Ähnlicher Tank. Nur bis zur nächsten Mobgruppe/Boss denken. Den Heiler und die 
Gruppe ausblenden. Ist eh nur mentaler Ballast.
Der Heiler und der Jäger kommen aus der gleichen Gilde, vom Server "Das Syndikat". Der Erste Boss liegt, der Heiler kämpft mit 
Mananot und der Tank amüsiert sich schon mit der nächsten Mobgruppe. Ich denke mir das ich bei dieser Gruppe besser nen 
bischen mehr Schaden auflege und brate mir schnell 10 Weisenfischköpfe die ich zuvor geangelt hatte, als auch schon eine 
komplette Mobgruppe mit Irreführung auf mich zugelatscht kommt. Knapp überlebt frage ich den Jäger was das soll, meint er 
zu mir das ich in der Instanz nicht zu kochen habe. Ich dachte mir OK, dann lasse ich das, ich bin eh fertig. Die Irreführungs 
Nummer aber wurde wiederholt und der Heiler hatte plötzlich auch keine Lust mehr mich zu heilen. 
Fazit: 3 Tode und vorm Endboss wurde ich komplett liegen gelassen. Keinen Loot und kein Punkte bekommen. Ich dem Jäger 
noch geschrieben das er die Gruppe mit seiner Aktion entscheident schwächt (ich war bis dahin Main DD). Darauf hin bekam 
ich die Antwort das ich es mir selbst zuzuschreiben hätte da ich in der Instanz gekocht habe. 
Ich muss sagen das ich so eine ungerechte Selbstjustiz Nummer noch nie erlebt habe. Ich fand das absolut unverständlich und
kann mich auch nicht in den Jäger und den Heiler hinein versetzen warum so etwas gemacht wird. 


Nun überlege ich mir wirklich ob ich nicht wieder weiter tanken soll, da wenigstens so manche Gruppen in den Genuss einer
Instanz ohne Ninjalooter und Selbstjustizler kommen. Ich finde das aktuelle Verhalten mancher Leute in dieser serverübergreifenden 
Anonymität schrecklich.

Gruß Sano


----------



## Nisbo (13. März 2012)

Kann man Irreführung nicht wegklicken wenn man schnell ist ?
Ansonsten hilft ja einmal Eisblock und er Jäger hat sie am Arsch, wenn der sich todstellt dann sein Freund der heiler *g*
Und einmal kannste Dich ja auch unsichtbar machen, danach dann halt die A-Karte

Ansonsten immer schön aufmounten denn dann geht Irreführung nicht 

Aber es gibt schon Agenten


----------



## Skalpi (13. März 2012)

Vorgestern mit dem Palatank im Brunnen:

Eule, Warri, SV-Hunter und Schamiheal.

Bereits beim ersten Mob wundere ich mich über eine sehr geringe Heilung.
Bei der ersten Dreiergruppe muß ich Handauflegen zünden um nicht draufzugehen.
Bei der letzten Dreiergruppe vor dem ersten Boss zerreist es mich dann und nur die schnelle Reaktion der Eule mit BR verhindert den Wipe.

Dann erkannte ich den Grund: der Schamiheal spammte Kettenblitze und war im Schaden nur knapp hinter den DDs.
Nach dem Hinweis, wenn er Schaden mach wolle, sollte er sich auch als DD anmelden gingen wir zum ersten Boss.
Der lag dann auch relativ problemlos.

Auf dem Weg zur Königin nervt der Schami dann fleißig weiter mit Kettenblitzen, vor allem mit denen, die die nächste Gruppe pullen.
Bei der Königin angekommen liegen die ersten zwei Magier recht schnell. Die nächsten zwei werden aktiv und ich habe sie gerade gepullt, als die Königin ihren Übernahmecast beginnt.
Nachdem die halbe Castzeit vorbei ist und immer noch keiner unterbrochen hat renne ich Richtung Boss (Schild hatte durch den Pull noch CD) und komme natürlich zu spät - wipe.

Auf die Frage an den Schami, warum er nicht unterbrochen hat, er sei schließlich der einzige, der das effektiv auf Entfernung könne, kam nur lapidar: Der (SV-)Hunter kann unterbrechen, Eule kann unterbrechen, Warri kann unterbrechen und der Tank ja schließlich auch.
Ohne die Vorgeschichte hätte ich vielleicht versucht ihm zu erklären, daß es suboptimal ist, einen Melee zum Unterbrechen abzustellen, der Unterbrecher der Eule (sofern überhaupt geskillt) nach vorheriger Übernahme evtl. auf CD ist und der Tank seine sinnvoller bei den Magiern einsetzt um den eingehenden Schaden zu verringern. 
Vermutlich war es ihm aber einfach zu lästig auf sein Kettenblitzgespamme zu verzichten und mal was sinnvolles zu tun, dementsprechend habe ich mich an der Stelle verabschiedet.

Nächste Ini wieder Brunnen, dieses Mal mit Hexe, Shadow, Schurke und Schamiheal.
Als wir vor der Königin standen fragte ich dann: Schami kickt?
Schami: Nein, zu riskant
Ich: ?
Schami: Ohne Hit kann der Erdschock verfehlen 
Ich: Ähm, Windstoß unterbricht und der kann nicht mehr verfehlen
Schami: na gut dann nicht BB - und weg war er
Priest: er hatte ein exzellentes Klassenverständnis

Nach kurzer Wartezeit war der nächste Heal gefunden: ein Schami. 
Er stellte aber das bröckelnde Vertrauen in seine Klasse umgehend wieder her, unterbrach bei der Königin und heilte auch den Rest der Ini vorbildlich.


----------



## Fechte (13. März 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Perfekte Random hinter mich gebracht, ganz nach meinem Geschmack.
> 
> Ich check als Heiler in eine BC-Ini ein. Tank sehr solide, zwei von drei DDs wissen, wie der Hase läuft (Stichwort: Tank pullt). DD Nummer drei (DK) war das alles nicht schnell genug, obwohl der Tank echt flott war (looten, Gruppe fit, nächster Pull).
> 
> ...



Einfach zu geil,genau meine Devise .
Find das Mimimi zwischendurch auch immer wieder gut,wenns die DD´s dann nach dem drölfsten Tod endlich mal schnallen,das sich die Welt nicht nur um Sie dreht^^.


----------



## Fremder123 (13. März 2012)

Letztens einen DK erstellt, mal wieder Lust auf tanken gehabt und der DK erscheint mir halbwegs interessant dafür. Dungeonfinder angemeldet und Sklavenunterkünfte kam. Ich stand allein am Eingang, der Rest war in Richtung zweiter Boss unterwegs, augenscheinlich war der Tank vor mir gegangen. Schnell wurde auch klar, warum. Auf mein "hallo" kam natürlich nix, eisernes Schweigen die gesamte Instanz über. Als ich dann auf dem Weg war und versuchte die Gruppe einzuholen fiel mein Blick auf Vuhdo (habs immer an, auch als Tank zwecks Übersicht) und ich wunderte mich, warum die Lebensbalken der anderen so runtergingen. Die warteten also nicht, sondern machten munter weiter. Na gut meinetwegen, mehr als laufen kann ich ja nicht. Als ich sie dann einholte ging es dementsprechend weiter und ich wusste auch, warum der andere Tank gegangen war.

Die beiden Magier der Gruppe lieferten sich ein wildes Wettrennen, wer zuerst und schneller die nächste Gruppe pullte. Normalerweise geht mir da ja auch die Hutschnur hoch wie scheinbar dem ersten Tank bereits, aber es war spät - die letzte Ini vorm schlafen gehen - und mir war das in dem Moment alles seltsam egal. Entweder sie kriegen die Mobs down oder sterben, was juckt mich das. Den Heiler schiens auch nicht zu stören, auch wenn sie von verschiedenen Servern waren, also was solls. Ich sammelte also stumm ein was ging und da ein DK im Lowlevel grad in Gruppen eh 50% des Schadens macht musste ich schmunzeln, wie mühelos ich diese Möchtegerns hinter mir ließ, obwohl sie teils schon einige Casts "Vorsprung" hatten. So ging es dann weiter, lediglich beim Endboss überholte mich der Arkanmage, der Feuertyp hatte jedoch keine Chance. Ich verließ dann wortlos die Gruppe, länger als nötig muss man sich ja mit solchen Gestalten nicht abgeben.^^


----------



## Doofkatze (14. März 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Trotz heutigem Agententag ist aber heut Abend erstmal mein Bärchen im LFR dran, der brauch da noch sone gewisse Stangenwaffe vom Wahnsinn



Da war ich also. Agententag ... und keiner aus der Gilde wollte mit.

Nach recht angenehmer Wartezeit von 1 Minute wurde mir angeboten, bei einer Gruppe mit 1 totem Boss (Ultra tot, die standen am Schiff) einzusteigen. Ich (Bär) wurde also in den Raid geportet. Und fand mich fallend wieder am Wyrmruhtempel. Ich kam genau in dem Moment rein, als der Raidlead auf dem Vogel hoch zum Tempel war. Da man nicht automatisch einen Fallschirm bekommt und in Schlachtzügen keine Flugform möglich ist, klatschte ich schließlich voller Begeisterung in die Hand ... und auf den Boden.

Nungut, kann ja mal passieren. Da kann ja auch keiner was für ...

Ich laufe also wieder in die Drachenseele rein und mache mir ernsthaft Gedanken ... noch nicht einmal gekämpft, aber schon 13 Gold Repkosten. Was ein Spaß.

Ich porte mich gerade den Wyrmruhtempel hoch, als die Leute den Kampf beginnen. Und ich komme nicht mehr zu ihnen, Portal war auf Gnomgröße geschrumpft...Mit Hängen und Würgen schafften sie sogar den Bosskampf, sodass ich dann endlich mitspielen konnte.

Der Rest war dann absolut entspannend. Ich machte meinen Job als Maintank auf dem Rücken, zählte die toten Adds über /say, sagte Schadenstopp beim ersten Add an und alle hörten und reagierten.

Vor dem Wahnsinn verließ mein Partnertank die Gruppe. Da kein neuer hinzukam speccte ein Heildruide auf Bärchen um und wir erledigten den Wahnsinn mit 5 Heilern und Bravour. Einzig Sorgen machte ich mir kurzzeitig, als ich bei den blasigen Tentakeln Siedendes Blut in einer gewissen Häufigkeit hörte, genauso wie ein Magier mit arkanen Explosionen und einen Blizzard. Irgendwie passte es aber trotzdem.


----------



## Sano (14. März 2012)

Um noch mal auf den Punkt "Ninjalooter" zu Sprechen zu kommen.

Ich bin dafür das Blizz da eindeutig was ändert. Tanks dürfen nicht auf 
DD-Equipp und DD nicht auf Tankequipp würfeln. sicher gibt es da ein 
paar Teile die dann Grenzwertig sind ... die dürfen meinetwegen dann 
großzügig für alle zu würfeln sein. Aber das wilde drauf los würfeln á la
"wenn der Button Bedarf frei ist, dann nutze ich ihn auch" ist nicht im
Sinne des Erfinders und erzeugt, mal mehr und mal weniger, Frust!

Ist die Forderung überzogen? Wie seht ihr das?
Oder übersehe ich da eventuell noch etwas?

Hintergrund ist der: Ich war gestern Abend noch 2 Instanzen mit Tankadina 
und 2 mit meiner Mage. Von den dort anfallenden Rüstungsgegenständen 
sind ungefähr 50% in die Hände von Ninjalooter gegangen die eindeutig keine 
Verwendung dafür hatten obwohl andere Spieler es hätten sehr gut gebrauchen 
können.


Ich möchte gerne Eure Meinung dazu hören.
Ach, und bitte unterlasst die Kommentare wie "such dir ne Gilde" oder so.
Danke


Gruß Sano


----------



## Khayman (14. März 2012)

Loony555 schrieb:


> Am besten du sagst gar nicht, dass du noch nie in der Instanz warst, Aber das setzt voraus, dass Du dich vorher wirklich GENAU informierst, wie der Hase läuft, sonst stehst du ganz dumm und ahnungslos da, und kriegst unter Umständen auch mal Mecker. So mache ich das immer, die Bosse schon weitgehend vorher in Guides "auswendig lernen", bzw. zumindest die entscheidenden (tödlichen) Schlüsselfähigkeiten der Bosse kennen. Am besten den Guide neben Dir liegen haben. (Buffed Heftchen, PC Games MMORE Heftchen, Hordeguides, Buffed Guides, irgendwas in Reichweite.).
> Erspart auf jeden Fall Gemecker.



Wenn man Instanzen gar nicht/noch schlecht kennt, unbedingt das Addon RobBossMods besorgen, dann kann man sich vor dem Boss noch schnell die Taktik durchlesen


----------



## Doofkatze (14. März 2012)

Sano schrieb:


> Um noch mal auf den Punkt "Ninjalooter" zu Sprechen zu kommen.
> 
> Ich bin dafür das Blizz da eindeutig was ändert. Tanks dürfen nicht auf
> DD-Equipp und DD nicht auf Tankequipp würfeln. sicher gibt es da ein
> ...



Ich finde es in Ordnung so wie es ist. Ich glaube, man sollte den Spielern schon eine gewisse Entscheidungsfreiheit lassen. Das es gerade im LFR "schwarze Schafe" gibt, ist ja hinreichend bekannt. Andererseits weiß ich auch nicht, wie man mit Gier an ein Token kommen soll, auch wenn es für ein Second Gear ist.

Würde man weitere Grenzen setzen, würden immer mehr Leute immer dann Bedarf würfeln, wenn sie es könnten. Schließlich gäbe es ja dann die Argumentation: Mir ist es erlaubt zu würfeln, also tue ich es. Das Programm wird schon wissen, was es tut. 

Auf die jetzige Weise muss man immer noch auf das Item schauen und seperat entscheiden, ob man es braucht oder nicht.


----------



## Sano (14. März 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Ich finde es in Ordnung so wie es ist. Ich glaube, man sollte den Spielern schon eine gewisse Entscheidungsfreiheit lassen. Das es gerade im LFR "schwarze Schafe" gibt, ist ja hinreichend bekannt. Andererseits weiß ich auch nicht, wie man mit Gier an ein Token kommen soll, auch wenn es für ein Second Gear ist.



an dieser stelle könnte die Mechanik simpel sein: 

Folgendes Setup:

Krieger *Tank*

Krieger *DD*
Todesritter *DD*
Paladin *DD*

Paladin *Heal*

Sagen wir mal der Tank hat alles was er braucht um als Tank glücklich zu sein. 
Die eben gedroppte Zweihand Axt aber findet er oberaffengeil und will nun auch DD werden. Die Sabber 
läuft aus dem rechten Mundwinkel und er Mauszeiger schwebt bedrohlich über dem grauen "Bedarf" Button.
Er wartet ab. 

Die drei DD sind versorgt und finden diese Axt nicht ganz so pralle und machen gier.
Nun ploppen bei dem Heiligen Paladin und dem Tank der "Bedarf" Button auf.

Natürlich kann nun immer noch der Heiligpaladin ein Ninja sein, aber die Chance ist schon geringer als bei weiteren 3 Leuten (Stoffi DDs). 
Natürlich kann der Tank immer warten um so Teile zu bekommen die er nicht braucht, aber er kann nicht mehr ninjan.
Natürlich können die drei DD die Axt mitnehmen obwohl sie was besseres haben, aber die Axt ist dann wenigstens 
bei den DD gelandet die sie tragen könnten/zum moggen brauchen und auch in dieser Funktion in die Instanz gegangen sind.
Natürlich könnte man hier auch einen Stoff DD einsetzen und der hätte das gleiche Problem wie der Tank. Er müsste die Entscheidung 
der beiden anderen DD abwarten und auch die Entscheidungen der beiden Platten tragenden und Stärke nutzenden Gruppenmitglieder Tank und Heal. 
Erst dann hat er die Möglichkeit das teil zu ergattern.

Wenn ich es mir recht überlege ist es unglaublich kompliziert.


Szenario 2:

Alles wie oben nur jetzt ist ein Heilerhelm oder Tankhelm gedroppt.
UND JETZT KOMMT DAS BESONDERE: Der Tank/Heiler hat als einziger ein Erstentscheidungsrecht.
Erst wenn der Tank/Heiler sagt: Der Helm ist nicht ganz so pralle. Können die anderen
Leute sich drum balgen. 
Natürlich kann hier auch wieder jemand ninjan, aber ein großer Vorteil ist einfach das 
dem Tank oder dem Heal nichts weggewürfelt werden kann. Immerhin sind sie in dieser 
Funktion in der Gruppe und anders als ein DD absolut unentbehrlich. 


Gruß Sano

PS: Wenn Werte nicht mehr greifen, oder sich in Instanzen nur noch ein viel zu geringer Anteil der Spieler 
an Werten orientiert die für ein Zusammenspiel notwendig sind, dann wandelt sich das System in Chaos 
um und Frust und Resignation entstehen. Der Werteverfall in WOW ist langsam aber stetig fort geschritten 
und wird irgendwann eine Schwelle erreicht haben, an der Blizz sogar noch stärker als bisher in das Lootsystem 
eingreifen wird, da das Spiel ansonsten nicht mehr funktioniert.


----------



## Littletall (14. März 2012)

Ich hab zwar immer noch vier Rückstand zu lesen, möchte mich aber mal wieder melden ^^

Dank Krankheit, Hochzeits, Urlaubsreise bin ich ewig nicht mehr ins Internet oder zum WoW-Spielen gekommen (auch Anno 2070 war nicht ganz unschuldig daran). Gestern hab ich also den Twink ausgepackt, bei dem ich gestoppt habe. Krieger-Tank auch mit DD-Skillung.

Das Tank-EQ war schon ganz ok, aber ich wollte nicht tanken, weil ich immer noch viel husten muss (die Erkältung hält sich hartnäckig). Also als DD gegangen, zwei Gildies unterstützen mich. Das DD-EQ ist noch sehr muffelig, gerade mal Itemlevel 331.

Natürlich poppt ZA auf. Wir halten uns wacker. Mein Schaden ist in besten Zeiten nie höher als 12k (Waffen-Krieger btw). Der Timerun ist eher nicht machbar, weil die Random-Eule mit mir um den 3. Platz im Schaden kämpft, aber wir kommen voran.

Beim Hexlord entschuldige ich mich dann für meinen Gimpschaden, ich bin ja nur dank des Tank-EQ in ZA.

Der Satz, der dann kam, hat mir die Kinnlade runterfallen lassen: "Jeder fängt mal klein an." vom Tank.

Ich habe ein wenig Glauben zurück an die Random-Spieler erhalten.

Leider bekam ich keinen Loot für mein DD-EQ, dass ich ja eigentlich pimpen wollte, sondern einen Tank-Helm ^^ Irgendjeman will, dass ich mit dem Krieger tanke.


----------



## Albra (14. März 2012)

natürlich ist das umstellen des lootsystems auch einfacher als all die leute enfach auf igno zu packen 
addon drauf das diese igno mit allen deinen chars teilt und bei besonderen beispielen auch an gilde weitergeben.. irgendeiner wird irgendwann doch auf besagten ninja treffen
wenn dein server mitspielt kann man auch im handel ne art most hated liste erstellen- so wie in den guten alten zeiten 
klar ists aufwändiger weil es nicht nur leute aus dem eignen serverdorf trifft aber wenn da genug mitmachen..

davon abgesehen wenn man keine lust auf die flachpfeifen hat kann man sich immernoch im handel ne gruppe zusammensuchen und dann im df anmelden - fallen zwar die x% mehr von lotterie weg aber brauchen tut man die eh nicht


----------



## Herz des Phönix (14. März 2012)

LFR - beide Teile mit meinem Hexer.
1. Teil
Morchok - Erfreulicherweise droppen 2x die Stoffschultern, auf die nur 2 Leute würfeln - ich und noch ein anderer Hexer.
Beim Kampf fiel mir aber auf, dass der genannte Hexer die Schultern schon hatte.
Trotzdem - Ich hab ja was ich brauche und sonst hatte keiner need. Deswegen hab ich ihn auch nicht darauf angesprochen,
weil Leute reagieren meistens auf normale Fragen mit "ololo mach lieber dmg". Dazu später noch mehr ;-)

Der General ging ohne Wipes.

Blubb-Boss:
Wipe, weil zu wenig geheilt wurde. Die Blubbs gingen auch nur knapp vor dem Boss down.
Lustigerweise flamen nur die rum, die den Boss durchgenuked haben. 

Finale: Haggra.
Firsttry. Der Casterring droppte. Wie so immer ging es natürlich ewigs bis die Items verrollt wurden.
Nun les ich im Chat vom Hexer (Siehe Morchok): Tausche [Stoffschulter] gegen den Ring.

Glücklicherweise bekam er den Ring NICHT. ^^
Ich ging dann raus und meldete mich für den 2. Teil an.


___

2. Teil:

Ultraxion. Ich schau mir immer die Gruppe ein bisschen an und traf einen bekannten Namen:
Den Hexer von vorhin. Hexertoken gedroppt, und ich hab extra noch nachgeschaut ob er wieder gewürfelt hat:
Und das tat er. Wieder nichts gesagt, weil er hats immerhin nicht bekommen.

Luftschiff:

Zu beginn des Kampfes schrie ein Jäger rum, dass ein anderer Jäger für seinen Kollegen würfelt und man ihn kicken soll.
Da ruft der Hexer rum: "JA SCHNELL KICKT IHN", da konnte ich es mir nicht mehr verhalten und sprach ihn darauf an:
"auf items würfeln um am schluss verteilen ist ja halt was gaaaanz anderes".
Darauf kam er nur mit "%&! (schimpfwortfilter...^^) ich brauchte den scheiss ring" oder so.
Damit habe ich nen riesigen Flamewar ausgelöst, der sich nach dem Boss aber wieder legte. bis ...

Spine:

Das übliche. Zu viel DMG auf dem Add. Es hatte noch ca 5% HP und Blut lag noch am Boden.
Im /ra kam etwa 100x "zieh das add durch das blut!!" - tatsächlich kam es noch auf 9 Stacks,
doch wurde nicht zu der Platte gezogen. Dasselbe mit dem nächsten Add.

Der Tank meinte nur: "ja lol mach mal mehr dmg, 13k is voll wenig"
Da musste ich einfach lachen. :-)

Beim 3. Add klappte es auch: Früher Dmg stop, genug Stacks und am richtigen Ort.

Todesschwinge: 1 Wipe, dann klappte es auch mit den Tentakeln.


----------



## Annovella (25. März 2012)

Halli hallo, ich wollt keinen eigenen Thread aufmachen und dachte, dass es ganz gut hier rein passt.

Also vorweg: Ich bin ein Spieler der gerne neulingen etc. hilft, Tipps gibt und der gleichen mehr & finde auch diese Rolle der Auferstehung eine super Idee!

Nun aber zu der Schattenseite: Ich spiele in letzter Zeit meine restlichen 80er auf Stufe 85, größenteils mit Instanzen. Was ich dort aber seitdem es diese Rolle der Auferstehung so erlebe ist der Wahnsinn.

Was ich heute in 4 Instanzen erlebte:
- Ein Heilshami der nur heilende Woge nutzte, kein Springflut oder Erdschild - selbst nach netten drum beten.
- Ein Retripaladin mit 1h Heilerkolben und Tankschild
- Ein als DD eingetragener Paladin der eine Tankskillung aktiv hatte. Ich habe ihn drauf hingewiesen das er eine Tankskillung habe und er meinte er hat kein Dualskill & weiss nicht wie man tankt, wusste aber wo es dualskill zu kaufen gibt.
- Ein Hexenmeister der nur Seelenfeuer spammte ... und wärend 10 Minuten Instanzenzeit gerade 6 davon gemacht hat, sonst nichts.
- Eine Eule die ausser Sternenregen und überschwenglich viel Mondfeuer nahezu nichts gemacht hat, wärend einer ganzen Ini 0x Hurrikane, 10x Zorn, 7x Sternensog, 0x Sternenfeuer
- Ein 83er Schattenpriester mit vollem 333er Gear der meinte er habe total schlechtes Eq., mache daher sowenig Schaden und habe nur Dailyqs gemacht - daher das schlechte Gear... Er hat _nur_ Gedankenschinden benutzt.
- Und noch eine Menge mehr. In den letzten 3 Tagen habe ich circa 10-15 Instanzen gemacht & in jeder mindestens 2 gehabt die so drauf waren.
- Die DDs haben zwischen 1.000 und 1.700 Schaden die Sekunde gefahren.

Merkt ihr auch das das spielerische Niveau/Wissen im 80-84er Instanzenbereich auf dem Tiefpunkt ist? Ich wette es liegt an der Rolle der Auferstehung!

Einige haben sich auch als auf-80-gepushter-Spieler geoutet, konnten aber sogar spielen! 

Aber ich möchte - auch wenn ich hier rüber sicher nicht viele mit dieser bitte erreiche - doch drum bitten das die Spieler, die andere wieder zu diesem Spiel zurückholen in Form von der Rolle der Auferstehung doch bitte diesen Spielern ihre Klasse erklären sollen bevor sie in Instanzen gehen. Zumindest ganz grob.
Von meiner Freundin die kleine Schwester wurde auch gepushed, hat zuvor nichtmal einen Monat gespielt aber die bekommt obwohl sie sonst nie irgendwelche PC Spiele oder der gleichen Spielt und am Tag nicht länger als 20 Minuten online ist es besser hin als die Leute in der Gruppe ... ^^

Darum.. bitte erklärt euren Freunden wie man spielt.... wenigstens etwas... ^^ Oder sie sollen sich erstmal einen Stufe 1er erstellen und Grunderfahrung sammeln.. denn auf 80 ist das Spiel nicht ausgelegt mit dem Spielen anzufangen, weil man dort schon sehr viele Fähigkeiten hat und man als quasi neuling halt keine Ahnung davon hat. 

Darum: In der Hinsicht war die Rolle der Auferstehung ein großer Fehler.. ^^


----------



## vortigaunt (25. März 2012)

Bist du mit den von dir genannten Nixkönnern immer durch die Instanzen gekommen?

Ja? Fein, wozu die Aufregung?
Nein? Shit happen, verlass die Grp und such dir ne neue!

Klingt eig ziemlich mimimi was du da schreibst.


----------



## Annovella (26. März 2012)

vortigaunt schrieb:


> Bist du mit den von dir genannten Nixkönnern immer durch die Instanzen gekommen?
> 
> Ja? Fein, wozu die Aufregung?
> Nein? Shit happen, verlass die Grp und such dir ne neue!
> ...



Habe ZAM eine privaten Nachricht wegen deinem provozierenden Beitrag geschrieben, konversation ist mit dir nichtmal führbar wenn die Welt untergeht und es darum geht das wir zwei uns überlegen müssen wie dies zu verhindern ist.


----------



## Fumika (26. März 2012)

Annovella schrieb:


> Merkt ihr auch das das spielerische Niveau/Wissen im 80-84er Instanzenbereich auf dem Tiefpunkt ist? Ich wette es liegt an der Rolle der Auferstehung!
> 
> Einige haben sich auch als auf-80-gepushter-Spieler geoutet, konnten aber sogar spielen!



Jap kann ich nur bestätigen, es geht los ab den cata innis Lv 80 - 85.
Aber finde es toll wieder ma aufzupassen ;P.
Habe letztens n tank warri getroffen (t10 equip) im Thron der Gezeiten.
Hatt auch zugegeben das er seid ende Wotlk nicht mehr gespielt hatt und ne Boss erklährung bräuchte ^^.
Hab in den tagen wo ich aus faulheit 2 Level nur durch innis gemacht hab, in mind jeder 2 ten Gruppe ein dabei der die inni nicht kannte oder seid über n Jahr nicht mehr gespielt hatt.

...
...
Währe nur toll wenn se das auch wie der Tank von anfang an zugeben würden, und nicht erst wenn se bis zum 2 ten Boss mind 3 ma draufgegangen sind und dann so kleinlaut ankommen... : Ähm ja öhm ich kenn die inni gar nicht : /.

Seid mal n bissl offener ^^.
Habs auch oft mit dem Main ( tank ) das Leute gerade wenn ich random hc anmelde und gerade innis kommen wie Zul gurub , steinerner kern,
das mind 1-2 dabei sind die nix wissen aber lieber X mal draufgehen als mal zu sagen das sie n kleinen guide bräuchten.

Hab scho oft gelesen das die dds das aus Angst tun *weil se ja nicht gekickt werden wollen* (als ob das zu häufige sterben nicht auffällig währe ;P).
Glaubt mir, ich bin weitaus freundlicher zu einen der sagt : Erklährung pl oder kenn ab hier die inni nicht weiter, als wenn alle draufgehen weil der heal noch nicht so toll ist und einfach der dmg fehlt weil schon am anfang 2 aus unwissen draufgegangen sind.


----------



## Nisbo (26. März 2012)

Ich level momentan meinen 2. DK da meine Freundin auch einen hoch spielen wollte und ich auch mal Frost testen wollte neben Blut und Unheilig.
Momentan sind wir 75 also noch im WotLK Bereich.

Da kann man nur eins feststellen in den paar Inis die wir gemacht haben, einmal das ein DK-DD mit LevelGear der in Blut wechselt auch super Tanken kann und 2. das es dort kein Gemecker gibt wenn man mal stirbt, wird alles mit Humor gesehen auch wenn z.B. der Tank die INI nicht kennt oder im alten Königreich den HC Boss auf non HC gesucht hat ^^
oder wenn der Heiler etwas tollpatschig war und ab und zu mal was gepullt hat weil er falsch gelaufen ist.

So macht es momentan zumindest in dem Bereich noch Spaß, sollte man ja auch mal erwähnen 

Zu Raids habe ich momentan keinen Bock, gibt da also nichts zu berichten, Wetter ist ja auch eh toll da kann man mal was anderes machen.


----------



## Rhenakus (26. März 2012)

Hatte letzten Mittwoch ein tolles erlebnis, für den raid über den schlachtzugsbrwoser angeneldet, invite kamm sehr schnell, alles lief sehr gut nach dem ersten boss schrieb der tank im chat, menno wieder nichts bekommen ich auch nicht schrieb ich aufeinmal geht mein lootfenster auf bekomme ein token zugesteckt was aber leider nicht für meine klasse war ich schrieb der jenige sollte mich bitte wieder anhandelen er schrieb mich an fragte why sagte ihm das es nicht für meie klasse sei, er ups da hat er nicht drauf geacht kaum hat ers wieder bekamm wispers von anderen die es haben wollten aber ich dachte mir der dudu soll entscheiden was er mit dem token machen will. dann ging noch 2 mal das fenster bei mir auf und bekamm von anderen wegen meiner ehrlichkeit etwas geschenkt fand, es irgendwie eine nette geste anderseits kamm ich mir auch schlecht vor warum würfelen die anderen auf bedarf wenn sie es mir dann einfach geben, der tank/leader meinte per wisper die waren wohl aus einer gilde teilweise das ich es einfach besser gebrauchen konnte. dann am schluss bekamm ich sogar von einer die gut abgriffen hatte auch heal die aber den streitkolben gerne behalten wollte einfach das kopf token zugesteckt.

ist euch sowas auch schon mal passiert? wie gesagt fand es nett, aber anderseits das schlechte gewissen vllt von wem was bekommen zu haben der es selbst vllt braucht. und nein fragte nicht nach was es passierte halt so wie beschrieben.


----------



## Tomratz (26. März 2012)

Rhenakus schrieb:


> Hatte letzten Mittwoch ein tolles erlebnis, für den raid über den schlachtzugsbrwoser angeneldet, invite kamm sehr schnell, alles lief sehr gut nach dem ersten boss schrieb der tank im chat, menno wieder nichts bekommen ich auch nicht schrieb ich aufeinmal geht mein lootfenster auf bekomme ein token zugesteckt was aber leider nicht für meine klasse war ich schrieb der jenige sollte mich bitte wieder anhandelen er schrieb mich an fragte why sagte ihm das es nicht für meie klasse sei, er ups da hat er nicht drauf geacht kaum hat ers wieder bekamm wispers von anderen die es haben wollten aber ich dachte mir der dudu soll entscheiden was er mit dem token machen will. dann ging noch 2 mal das fenster bei mir auf und bekamm von anderen wegen meiner ehrlichkeit etwas geschenkt fand, es irgendwie eine nette geste anderseits kamm ich mir auch schlecht vor warum würfelen die anderen auf bedarf wenn sie es mir dann einfach geben, der tank/leader meinte per wisper die waren wohl aus einer gilde teilweise das ich es einfach besser gebrauchen konnte. dann am schluss bekamm ich sogar von einer die gut abgriffen hatte auch heal die aber den streitkolben gerne behalten wollte einfach das kopf token zugesteckt.
> 
> ist euch sowas auch schon mal passiert? wie gesagt fand es nett, aber anderseits das schlechte gewissen vllt von wem was bekommen zu haben der es selbst vllt braucht. und nein fragte nicht nach was es passierte halt so wie beschrieben.



Ist mir persönlich auch schon passiert und ich hab mich sehr gefreut. Kurz darauf (eine oder zwei Wochen später) hatte ich auch entsprechendes Lootglück und hab mich an die nette Geste erinnert. Hab dann das Token einer anderen Priesterin zugesteckt, die sich tierisch gefreut hat. 

Das Problem mit dem Bedarf würfeln ist oft, dass man kaum die Zeit hat, sein Equip zu vergleichen und deshalb lieber einmal öfter den Knopf drückt, danach dann sieht dass man das Zeug nicht braucht und dann erst schauen kann, wer evtl. mehr Need drauf hat.

Eine Zeit lang wurden ja manche Items auch doppelt verteilt, d.h. man hat einmal Bedarf drauf gewürfelt und hat das Item 2x bekommen. Da hab ich dann auch schon öfter mal in den Raidchannel geschrieben, dass doch die andern noch mal würfeln sollen und hab dann eins an den Gewinner weiter gegeben.


----------



## vortigaunt (26. März 2012)

Annovella schrieb:


> Habe ZAM eine privaten Nachricht wegen deinem provozierenden Beitrag geschrieben, konversation ist mit dir nichtmal führbar wenn die Welt untergeht und es darum geht das wir zwei uns überlegen müssen wie dies zu verhindern ist.



Haben wir jemals ne Konversation geführt? Wer bist das du meinst behaupten zu müssen mit mir wäre sowas nicht möglich?

/offtopic out

Hab meine Meinung zu deinem (offensichtlichen) Mimimi geschrieben. "Annovella kann alles andere anderen nix. Mimimi"


----------



## leckaeis (27. März 2012)

vortigaunt schrieb:


> Haben wir jemals ne Konversation geführt? Wer bist das du meinst behaupten zu müssen mit mir wäre sowas nicht möglich?
> 
> /offtopic out
> 
> Hab meine Meinung zu deinem (offensichtlichen) Mimimi geschrieben. "Annovella kann alles andere anderen nix. Mimimi"



Zwei Posts von dir reichen aus, um definitiv zu wissen, dass das nicht möglich ist.

Btt:

War gestern mit einem Twink ZG und der Tank meinte, wir sollten uns zum Kesselboss durchschleichen und mit dem Anfangen. Begründung: Das ist der schwerste Boss, wenn man den legt, weiß man ob die Gruppe für die restliche Ini taugt.  (lol?)
Mir persönlich war das egal, ich war nur wegen der Punkte drin, deswegen hab ich mal nichts geschrieben. Wir also alle am Wasserfall entlang, Trash weg und dann zum Boss. 
Ging gut down, war zwar etwas holprig mit den Zombies, aber er lag. 
Der Tank ninjate, was er ninjan konnte und verließ die Gruppe. 
Und erst dann ist bei mir der Groschen gefallen..


----------



## Fumika (27. März 2012)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Das ist der schwerste Boss, wenn man den legt, weiß man ob die Gruppe für die restliche Ini taugt.
> Der Tank ninjate, was er ninjan konnte und verließ die Gruppe.
> Und erst dann ist bei mir der Groschen gefallen..



Tjo das is meiner meinung nach eh der 2 leichteste xD
Aber na ja wer denkt in dem moment denn scho daran das der nur den Boss brauch.
Bei den sollte der Tank baum gesperrt werden so ein unehrenhaftes verhalten >_<


----------



## J_0_T (27. März 2012)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Zwei Posts von dir reichen aus, um definitiv zu wissen, dass das nicht möglich ist.
> 
> Btt:
> 
> ...



Am besten bei solchen spezies den normalen weg gehen ^^ wenn es denen dann doch zu lange dauert können se ja leaven XD


----------



## Tomratz (30. März 2012)

Nachdem der Schamitwink Gestern endlich (ohne PvP Klamotten) den Ilvl 353 erreicht hat, hab ich den Kleinen natürlich gleich mal für die Endzeitinis angemeldet.

Erfreulicherweise war die Wartezeit nicht allzu lang und der Invite für die erste (klar, da ich die Questreihe erst machen muss) kam. Reingeportet und wir standen im Dungeonteil von Jaina ohne Tank. Der hatte wohl gleich nach Beendigung des Ladebalkens die Gruppe wieder verlassen.

Nach relativ kurzer Wartezeit kam ein Tank mit nem recht witzigen Namen (nein, ich werde ihn nicht hier hinschreiben, Namecalling) und es ging los. Geredet wurde nicht viel, der Tank pullte in gemütlicher Geschwindigkeit und die Mobs gingen zügig down. Bei Jaina selbst gibt es auch keine Besonderheiten, ausser dass das Mädel freundlicherweise den Stab für mich gedropped hat.

Weiter gings zu Baine, wo der Priesterheiler sich nen Spaß draus gemacht hat, mich nach dem Schubser mit dem Teil, das man dann zurückwirft, per Glaubenssprung aus der Lava zu holen. Hat immerhin einiges an HP gespart  . Nachdem Baine in der Lava lag, kam es leider doch noch zum Trashpull und wir produzierten einen Wipe. Wer die Mobs geholt hatte, liess sich im nachhinein nicht mehr feststellen, war aber auch allen egal.

Also ab zu Murozond, wo sich der Tank ne kurze Auszeit nahm (hat sich aber schon vorher dafür entschuldigt), während wir schon mal einen Teil der Mobs
verprügelt haben.

An meinem Movement bei Muro muss ich noch arbeiten, bin da zweimal verreckt, aber Dank der Sanduhr war das ja kein Prob.

Anschliessend noch nett verabschiedet und ich war um ein Equipteil und 150 TP reicher.

Vielen Dank für die nette Gruppe.


----------



## Tomratz (2. April 2012)

So, am WE hab ich mit dem Schamanentwink das Tapferkeitspunktecap vollgemacht.

Dazu war ich mehrmals in den Endzeitinis und von mal zu mal lief es besser.

Im grossen und ganzen liefen die Gruppen recht flüssig aber schweigend, Ausnahme war eine Gruppe am Samstag Abend.

Es ging in den Brunnen der Ewigkeit, genaue Gruppenzusammenstellung hab ich mir nicht gemerkt.

Bis zum ersten Boss lief alles flüssig und der Boss lag auch ohne nennenswerte Probleme.

Danach schrieb dann der eine DD, dass er kurz ans Telefon müsse, hat sich also brav abgemeldet.

Die Mobs auf dem Weg zu Azshara kann man ja auch locker mit zwei DD machen, zumal ja auch der Tank ordentlich DpS rausgeballert hat. Dann der Pull bei Azshara, ohne noch mal zu klären, ob unser dritter DD nun wieder an Bord ist.

Nach der ersten Mobgruppe war klar, dass er eben noch nicht wieder da war und wir legten einen sauberen Wipe hin.

Auf meinen Hinweis, dass der dritte DD noch fehlt, verliessen der Heiler und der Tank wortlos die Gruppe, der neben mir noch verbliebene DD ging dann ebenfalls und ich stand mit einem AfK-DD alleine in der Ini. Da hab ich dann halt auch die Gruppe verlassen und mich neu angemeldet.

Gestern gabs dann seit langem mal wieder eine Ausschlusswahl gegen den schwächsten DD, ein Hexer, der gerade mal 9K DpS geschafft hat. Ohne ihn jetzt anzuschauen, hab ich die Ausschlusswahl abgelehnt, der Tank ebenfalls, mit den Worten "DpS-Wayne".

Wir haben den Hexer also durchgezogen. Nach der nächsten Mobgruppe hab ich ihn mir dann doch mal angeschaut und war derb enttäuscht. Er hatte durchweg bessere Items als ich, der ich zu dem Zeitpunkt bei 360 Ilvl war (hab immer noch zwei grüne Schmuckstücke, ist noch nix besseres gedropped) und ich legte mal locker 5-6k mehr Damage hin als er, und das obwohl ich den Schamie bestimmt noch nicht superoptimal spiele.

Gereicht hats trotzdem, also wars nicht weiter schlimm. Allerdings kann ich jetzt den einen oder anderen verstehen, der keine Lust hat Leute durchzuziehen, die entweder Null Peilung von ihrem Char haben oder einfach zu faul sind, paar Knöpfchen zu drücken.


----------



## Gromagus (12. April 2012)

Eins vorweg: Spiel nie nie nie in den Schulferien:

Gestern Abend LFR 2. Teil

Gruppe ein bunter Mix, 6 Druiden, 6 Krieger, 3 Priester und der Rest teilt sich auf die 7 Klassen auf. Ultra und Schwarzhorn gingen halbwegs. Auf dem Rücken wird (wie üblich) angesagt "Tentakel vorn rechts", also wird das Tentakel vor rechts getötet UND das hinten rechts UND das hinten links. Also wie wild auf drei Gemische eingekloppt und zusätzlich auf jede Menge Blut. Dann fragt im Chat einer wo wir grad wären, laut Grid sind 3 Mann nicht im Kampf  Haben uns bis zur 3. Rückenplatte vorgekämpft, ein paar tote DD´s aber die Heals haben ihre Arbeit bis dahin gut gemacht. Das letzte Gemisch wird dann bei 70% Leben einmal komplett durch das Blut gezogen -> Wipe. Beim 2. Versuch ging alles glatt, auch wenn wieder mehrere Tentakel verdächtig wenig Leben hatten.
Im Wahnsinn dann alle nochmal gebufft, einige Spieler ausgetauscht, Tank 1 leavt -> Start -> Wipe bei 1. mutierter Verderbnis da kein 2. Tank anwesend. Nachdem alle wieder rein sind und ein paar gegangen sind, Neuaufbau, 2 Heiler fehlen -> Start -> Wipe auf 3. Plattform an Kataklysmus. Wieder rein, mächtiges Geflame, Neuaufbau mit minimum 10 Mann, mit 21 Leuten -> Start -> Wipe 3. Wieder will es keiner gewesen sein, alles sammelt sich nochmal bzw. wird grade ins Leben zurückgerufen -> Start -> Ich verlasse den Schlachtzug. Wie kann man 4 Mal alle wipen lassen? Ist das die neue Funsportart?

Dann doch lieber ein paar Inis, also DF angeworfen, es kam Todesminen. Tank und Heal waren gut, ich als DD natürlich überequipt für die Ini, DK und Hexe brauchten hier wohl noch was. Egal, bringt schnelle Punkte, wird schon gutgehen. Beim ersten Boss liegen die 2 DD´s im Dreck, der Tank bekommt "Allzeit Schlachtzugbereit". Darauf meint der Tank, das man doch sagen könnte, dass man die Ini nicht kennt. Betretenes Schweigen im Chat und unverändert gehts weiter. Der 2 Boss liegt und ich bekomm endlich "Rattenfänger", der Tank auch. Dann gehts zum Schnitter. Der DK soll in die Puppe rein. Wir legen den Trash und pullen den Boss. Die Feuerviecher kommen zum Boss -> Wipe. Wieder rein, der DK wird gefragt ob er es schon mal gemacht hat. Anschließend werden alle gefragt. Der Heal beschreibt nochmal die Tastenreihenfolge für die Puppe, der Tank zeigt den Punkt an dem die Puppe stehen soll und erklärt nochmals alles. Pull -> Viecher kommen wieder durch -> Wipe -> Ich verlasse die Gruppe.

Wieder mal schön Repkosten gefarmt...


----------



## oww (12. April 2012)

Oje! Am WE das erste mal in den LFR rein mit meiner Freundin und einem Kumpel aus der Gilde, der uns alles super erklärt hat. Erster Teil. Abgesehen davon, dass ich irgendwann gemerkt hab, dass mein Bildschirm vielleicht doch zu klein ist für die vielen Fensterchen, die aufploppen, lief es eigentlich ganz. Pendelte mich mit meiner Jägerin ganz gut im Mittelfeld ein und war recht zufrieden (bin eh nicht das DPS-Monster und war froh DS das erste mal überhaupt überstanden zu haben). Der Run lief auch gut. Nur ein Toter insgesamt.

Nun ja, nach dem Run lande ich wieder in Dolaanar und mache meine Taschen. Hm, warum liegt da denn mein Dornholzstab? Ich schau ins Charakterfenster. Ich hatte noch den Nobelgarteneierkorb in der Hand und ich hab ihn komplett durch DS gezogen (leder keine Eier dort gefunden) --> Fail! *kopfschüttel* (nach dem Lachkrampf)


----------



## Fremder123 (12. April 2012)

Schurke nun auch seit einer knappen Woche 85 und endlich bereit für den LfR. Mit 2 anderen Chars DS HC 5/8 hc, also bin ich ja imba und das sollte ja kein Problem sein. Denkste. Angemeldet für 2. Teil, Invite kommt... und ich stelle mich an wie der Gimp des Todes. Vorweg: Ich spiele Täuschung auch im PvE, weil mir die Spielweise anspruchsvoller erscheint als Kampf und der Burst gut was hermacht.

Die Gruppe ist richtig gut, der nervige Trash vor Ultraxion geht erfreulich schnell und ohne nennenswertes Feuer auf der Plattform. Der dicke Drache erscheint und der Kampf beginnt. Ich baue mittels Blutsturz 5 Combopunkte auf und will die Blutung draufsetzen, komme aber versehentlich dabei auf die Taste für Schattenschritt. Wusch und schon bin ich hinter Ultraxion - allerdings ist da halt nur Luft. Also falle ich den gesamten Turm nach unten und der kleine Gnomenkörper schlägt tot auf. Ich sehe so von unten zu wie die anderen den Boss killen. Bin natürlich der einzige Tote und schäm mich bis in die Haarspitzen. Geist freigelassen, reingelaufen. Schwarzhorn und Rücken liefen ohne Probleme, sogar die Tentakel aufm Rücken.

Dann der Wahnsinn. Ich will diesmal richtig Gas geben und die Kralle hart von hinten nehmen. Mein Feral kann diese nicht anspringen, ob das wohl der Schurke kann? Mal sehen. Thrall erzählt sein Verslein, der Kampf beginnt. Ich drücke Schattenschritt... und lande nicht hinter der einzelnen im Boden steckenden Kralle, sondern hinter gesamten Klaue und fliege geradewegs in die Lava. Wieder tot, WTF?! Hab dann die Gruppe verlassen, erstens war das hochgradig peinsam und zweitens dauerte es mir dann doch zu lang, eine Viertelstunde nur zuzuschauen. Umso ärgerlicher ist der Fakt, dass Schattenschritt gar nicht nötig gewesen wäre, da man ja die Krallen auch von vorn Meucheln kann. Aber es sollte halt der gewohnte Täuscher-Style dabei sein, das hat man dann davon.

Und die Moral von der Geschicht: Man kann routiniert sein wie man will, geht man mit einer "neuen" Klasse kann es durchaus zu bis dato nicht gekannten Überraschungen kommen.^^


----------



## Potpotom (12. April 2012)

Erinnert mich irgendwie ans Blinzeln vom Mage...


----------



## Doofkatze (12. April 2012)

Vorletzte Woche ... LFR Teil 2.

Mitten auf dem Schiff bekam ich einen kurzen Besuch, bin weg vom Rechner, komme bei der ersten Kralle (Wahnsinn (wurde nicht gekickt)) wieder, als die Kralle gerade abschmiert und springe direkt nach links. Ich fange an, Schaden zu machen ... die Kralle liegt ruckzuck, ich springe nach links. Wieder alles ganz normal ... Kralle geht weg. So ... die erste Person springt nach rechts, ich wunder mich, will schon schreiben "falscher Weg", als ich mich selbst wundere, dass die nächste linke Klippe so merkwürdig aussieht aber dennoch voller Enthusiasmus einfach rein springe,  unten tot ankomme.

Direkt lachen sich die ersten Leute im Raidchannel tot, da mein Abgang so derart witzig ausgesehen haben muss...Ich hab es wirklich gar nicht so realisiert, das hat noch so einige Sekunden gedauert, bis ... hmmjoa ... nu weiß ich auch, was hier gespielt wird^^


----------



## Tomratz (13. April 2012)

Am Mittwoch wurde ja wieder das Tapferkeitspunktecap auf 0 gesetzt, also hab ich meinen Schamitwink mal wieder für ne Endzeitini angemeldet und es kam prompt meine Hassini Endzeit. Ich mag die nicht, weil ich bei Murozond schon öfter mal Movementfails hingelegt hab.

Auf mein Hi, kamen von den anderen ebenfalls kurze Begrüssungen und vom Tank der Hinweis, dass der Schamiheiler das erste mal eine Endzeitini heilt und wir doch bitte darauf Rücksicht nehmen sollen. Fand ich schon mal gut, dass darauf hingewiesen wurde, es hat auch keiner deshalb die Gruppe verlassen.

Zuerst gings zu Tyrande, wo ich diesmal schon gleich am Anfang des Bosskampfes mein Movementfail hinlegte  , trotzdem lag das Mädel recht flott.
Sie droppte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und natürlich drückte die Heilerin Bedarf. Kurzes überlegen bei mir, ich könnte das Teil ja auch brauchen, andererseits ist der Schami nur ein Twink und auch ohne die Axt schon recht gut ausgerüstet. Also nur Gier gedrückt und im Gruppenchat gesagt, dass ich das Teil der Heilerin gönne.

Daraufhin ein sehr nettes Dankeschön sowohl vom Tank als auch von der Heilerin, wurd mir ja fast schon peinlich.

Weiter gings zu Jaina, der Trash war easy und auch das Mädel hatte nichts gegen uns auszurichten.

Also ab zu Murozond. Beim Trash gabs ein kleines Missverstädnis zwischen dem Tank und dem Retripala, aber auch das konnte nicht verhindern, dass wir die Trashmobs flott gelegt haben.

Nun die Frage, wer nimmt die Uhr? Prädestiniert wär der Mage gewesen (blinzeln ftw) aber irgendwie hat das nicht so richtig hinhauen wollen, so dass ich es letztendlich gemacht habe. Also jedesmal brav die Totems frisch gestellt, HT gezündet und drauf geballert, während dessen immer in der Nähe der Sanduhr geblieben und im jeweils richtigen Zeitfenster drauf gedrückt. Einmal lagen schon drei Tote in der Gegend rum, aber mit zwei verbliebenen Sanduhren nach dem Bosskampf waren wir wohl nicht sooooo schlecht.

Danach gings noch in den zweiten Teil vom LfR, allerdings nur bis Schwarzhorn, da ich mir die DD-Guides für Rücken und Wahnsinn noch nicht durchgelesen hatte und durch gimpiges Verhalten nicht alles durcheinander bringen wollte.

Es wurden sowohl für Ultraxion als auch für Schwarzhorn jeweils zwei Versuche gebraucht, da sich die Tanks wohl nicht einig wurden. Nachdem beide Tanks bei Ultra verreckt waren, hab ich plötzlich (allerdings nur für Sekundenbruchteile) die Tankrolle gehabt. Na ja, es standen zu dem Zeitpunkt ja auch nur noch ein Heiler und zwei weitere DD.

Bei Schwarzhorn bin ich dann jeweils beim Zwielichtansturm mit rein und hab heilenden Regen gezündet, so wie es aussah eine willkommene Erleichterung für die Heiler.

Leider hab ich den Helm von Schwarzhorn nicht bekommen, muss also weiter mit dem Rufteil vom Wildhammerklan rumlaufen


----------



## Potpotom (13. April 2012)

Gestern seit langem mal wieder eine Random-Instanz gemacht... eine Endzeit-Ini, 5x "Hallo" (oder ähnlich) zu Beginn und 25 Minuten später 5x "thx bb" (oder ähnlich), das wars.


Besondere Vorkommnisse: 1 Tank und 4 DDs...


----------



## Remaire (13. April 2012)

*Dungeon: Brunnen der Ewigkeit*

Tank: Paladin (Ich)
DD's: Schurke, Todesritter, Jäger & Schattenpriester
Heiler: Schattenpriester

Hatte eine lustige Runde mit einem nicht unbedingt best Equipten Schattenpriester der mich die komplette Ini als Shadow gehealt hat und am ende auch noch erster im Recount war(Obwohl die anderen DD's deutlich besseres Gear hatten).

Naja schön das es noch Skill auf der Welt gibt (:.


----------



## Fremder123 (13. April 2012)

Wohl eher Unvermögen von den anderen Drei.


----------



## Kyrador (13. April 2012)

Die beste LFD-Gruppe ist die, die Wildtiere für mich lootet, damit ich sie kürschnern kann... leider gibt es von solchen Gruppen viel zu wenige


----------



## Stevesteel (17. April 2012)

Gestern LFR als Heildruide, alles wie immer. Am Anfang der Woche holen alle nochmal ihre absoluten Null-Twinks raus, die ihr Cap, um reinzukommen durch Items im Inventar 
puschen.
Merkt man dann an der Heilleistung, eigentlich heilen nur 4 von 6, Platz 5 und 6 dümpeln bei 7-8k rum.
Dann beim Blubb-Boss springt der Bär, obwohl noch nicht alle da sind, in die erste Mobgruppe, zieht natürlich gleich die 2e Gruppe mit, Wipe.
Dann gestern sogar auf dem Rücken gewipt, Magier und Jäger knallen die 2e Tentakel ab, da der 2e Tank anscheinend afk war, marodierte das 2e Gemisch fleissig durch die Gruppe.
Nebenbei skillten 2 Spieler noch Juwelenschleifen und Verzauberung. Neuer Try, Kicks gegen afkler und Berufeskiller, dann klappte es auch.
Am besten ist, wenn man Mittwoch gleich mit allen Chars, die reinkönnen, den LFR besucht. 
Da gehen anscheinend noch fähige Spieler (oder zumindest Spieler, die ihren Char beherrschen, weil nicht 100er Twink) Punkte und ihr Equip für die 10er sammeln.


----------



## Kyrador (17. April 2012)

@Stevesteel:
Kann auch genau anders rum sein. Mittwoch und Donnerstag gehen die ganzen Idioten rein, weil sie hoffen, von den guten Leuten durchgezogen zu werden. Ich war gestern als Tank im zweiten Teil vom LFR: bei Ultraxion keine Probleme (weil beide Tanks wußten, wie Fading Light funktioniert, was nicht selbstverständlich ist), Warmaster ebenso fix umgehauen, Spine sogar alleine getankt (weil der andere Tank afk geht und fünf Sekunden später ein DD den Kampf startet -.- ) und Madness ebenfalls sofort platt. Im Vergleich zu anderen Gruppen, die ich sonst mit meinen Heilern erlebe, war die gestrige super.


----------



## Fremder123 (17. April 2012)

Im Großen und Ganzen hat Steve aber schon recht, auch nach meiner Beobachtung sind Anfang der ID (nicht Woche!) die besseren Leute/ Chars unterwegs. Ich will heut Abend auch noch mit meiner Jägerin in den LfR zwecks Punkten, mal schauen was das wird.^^


----------



## Doofkatze (17. April 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Im Großen und Ganzen hat Steve aber schon recht, auch nach meiner Beobachtung sind Anfang der ID (nicht Woche!) die besseren Leute/ Chars unterwegs. Ich will heut Abend auch noch mit meiner Jägerin in den LfR zwecks Punkten, mal schauen was das wird.^^




Leider vermischt sich das aber wirklich mittlerweile. Oder aber das Gesamtniveau sinkt nun einfach, da selbst die Pechvögel in der gefühlt 100. ID ihre Items langsam zusammen bekommen.

Einerseits gehen einige Leute, die sich tatsächlich ziehen lassen wollen zu Beginn der ID, andererseits findet man zum Ende der Woche tatsächlich auch noch einige Spieler, die nach all den Stammgruppenraids noch Punkte für die hinteren Twinks haben wollen. Da aber selbst diese schon 380er Gear haben ...



Gestern hab ich mit meinem neuen Druiden, frisch 85, erstmals Hordenseite, 359er Ledercraftingitems, beide 397er BoE TP-Items, sonst reichlich grün-blau Gemisch zwischen 289 (Waffe) und 325 aus den ganzen Quests, nahezu unverzaubert und ungesockelt, erstmals überhaupt eine HC-Ini geheilt. Insgesamt hatte ich also ein 340er Gear, wobei es halt klare Qualitätsunterschiede auf den einzelnen Spots gab, nur die größeren Gegenstände hatten zumindest 30er Steine, da ich auch nach 2,5 Jahren immer noch keinen Juwe besitze.
Es kam natürlich: Zul Aman ... Mein Druide auf Alliseite hat 380er Gear und heilt ausschließlich LFR. Der Druide hier wurde zwar auch als Heiler gelevelt, dennoch schob ich (nicht umsonst) Panik.

Direkt zu Beginn erwähnte ich auch den Sachverhalt. Et is meine erste hc-Ini, die ich versuche zu heilen, bitte Rücksicht nehmen. Alle sagten, das wäre ja kein Problem. Der Tank erwähnte dann jedoch, das es seine 2. hc Ini ist, die er tankt ...
Eigentlich war ich ja recht stolz auf meine über 2k Kampfregeneration ... Nunja ... Ich habe sehr manasparsam gelevelt, seit Stufe 60 war ich in nur einem einzigen Kampf unter 50% Restmana, das eine Mal auch nur, als die größte Gruppe im steinernen Kern vor Ozruk gepullt wurde, selbst da bin ich auch mal nur auf 40% gesunken. Im Normalfall war ich wirklich immer bei 90-100% ...
Das Chaos nahm seinen Lauf. Die Gruppen bis zum ersten Boss zogen mich auf Dauer, auch weil der Tank mit seinem PVP Equipment und einem Casteritem als Krieger keine soo große Unterstützung war, auf diese 50% Marke, vor dem Boss regenerierte ich deshalb. Über den gesamten Bosskampf kam anschließend so viel Schaden rein, das ich mit 30% endete, Gelassenheit + anregen auf Cooldown hatte, aber immerhin noch die Baumgestalt übrig gewesen wäre. Immerhin 15k HPS, ich war stolz wie Oskar.

Der Trash zum zweiten Boss. Während die ersten 2 Gruppen (die runterhüpfenden 3 Gegner + die 2 Bären) noch ganz gut klappten, gingen dann die nächsten 2 Gruppen, die Gruppe mit dem Mediziner sowie die Gruppe mit 2 Bären+Reitern dann extrem schleppend und schwer. Bei der letzten Gruppe vor dem Boss war dann echt Ende. Immer wieder haute der Tank die Mobs aus dem CC, nahm aber sowieso so viel Schaden, das er auch mit allen Hots + heilender Berührungspam recht schnell starb. Nach dem 3. Wipe auf diese Weise, verließ dann der erste DD die Gruppe, der Tank wollte immer noch nicht einsehen, das ich es einfach nicht schaffe, ihn dabei gegenzuheilen, ich entschuldigte mich vielmals und verließ dann auch die Gruppe.

Seitdem bin ich nur noch als Eule unterwegs. Heroische Instanzen mit dem Gear schaffe ich einfach nicht, zumindest traue ich mich nicht, nochmal Random hc anzuwählen. Erstmal besseres Equipment abwarten, immerhin gabs nu die ersten Verzauberungen. Grüne 30er Steinchen für die neuen Rufitems (ja, ich mache alle täglichen Quests für Ruf einschl. geschmolzene Front, 23 tägl. Quests pro Tag) für 6 Gold und Verzauberungen für 1 Gold (Umhang, 30 Int) - 30 Gold (Handschuhe) konnte ich einfach nicht liegen lassen.


----------



## Anloén (17. April 2012)

Letzte Woche auch wieder im LFR getankt weil ein paar Gildies auch rein wollten. Für den 2ten Teil angemeldet und aufs beste gehofft.

Während Ultraxion verlässt der 2te Tank wortlos die Gruppe, nachdem er auch schon auf der Plattform die Drachen nicht gespottet hat. Tja, Ultraxion ist nicht wirklich für nur einen Tank gemacht. Also immer in der letzten Sekunde den Button gedrückt und gleich wieder gespottet. Hat meistens geklappt und nur 3 DDs sind gestorben. Noch während dem Kampf kommen die Meldungen von wegen Noob Tanks. Können nicht mal die Aggro halten. In den meisten Fällen wäre das ein Wipe gewesen und dann kann man sich auch noch angehen lassen weil man es irgendwie doch hinbekommen hat. 2 weitere Tanks kamen bis zum Endboss in die Gruppe. Der erste unfähig, der zweite konnte immerhin lesen und es auch halbwegs umsetzen.

Priester-Heiler, andere Gruppe, Rückrat.

Bin am Schiff in die Gruppe gekommen und hab schon gemerkt, dass die Gruppe nicht die beste ist. Auf Todesschwinge wurde dann das erste Gemisch instant umgehauen. Die 2 nächsten Gemische hatten bei 70% schon 9 Stacks eingesammelt. Danach ging die Sehne nicht down. Normal kann ich gechillt mit Diszi Schaden machen und heil dadurch wunderbar die Gruppe. Aber die Truppe war unpackbar. Normal geh ich net aus der Gruppe aber das war doch zuviel. Nach dem sicheren Wipe habe ich mich höflich verabschiedet.


----------



## Karadea (19. April 2012)

Gestern mir beide Teile des LFR mit Palaheiler gemacht

Wobei Erster  Teil ging noch, außer dass der Kriegertank den Leuten keine Zeit gelassen hat zu reggen, Zeit ist Wut oder so, aber darauf hab ich mich dann nach dem 1sten Boss dann auch eingestellt - ist ja nicht das erstemal, lief es eigentlich ganz gut. Beim 2ten Boss war ich dann echt verwundert, wochenlang hab ich beinah als einziger dort dispellt, auf einmal verschwinden da dann die Störende Schatten ohne mein Zutun? Nuja könnt sein dass man das im LFR sonst nicht entfernt sondern einfach durch Gruppenspamheilung gegenheilt, aber eigentlich ist das aus meiner Sicht völlig unnötig, egal...

Zweiter Teil - fing eigentlich ganz gut an, bei Ultra konnte ich mir sogar den roten Kristall mal schnappen und rumheizen, ausnahmsweise sogar keine Manaprobleme am Ende, ich glaub langsam hab ich doch bei dem den Dreh raus.

Aber dann begann das Drama - Schwarzhorn

Schon bevor dieser vom Drachen herunterhüpfen konnte war der Palatank schon einmal gestorben und es hat auch nicht lange gedauert bis er ein 2tes mal im Dreck lag.

Und ich war ein wenig verwundert, gut Palas fressen irgendwie manchmal Schaden ohne Ende, aber im LFR ist mir das so noch nie passiert, ich pump den förmlich auf durch ne Kombo aus Göttliches Licht, 2x Heiliger Schock (wg Procc) und Wort der Herrlichkeit und trotzdem verlor er dabei Leben... Und das bei einen Trashgegner.

Wipe war dann sehr frustrierend weil Schwarzhorn am Ende vlt noch 1% oder so hatte...

Also nochmal rein und nachdem die üblichen Bemerkungen bzw. Beleidigungen ausgetauscht wurden, haben sich die Leute auch anscheinend bißle konzentriert und der dicke Taure lag ohne große Schwierigkeit am Boden - keine Toten juchee juchee - auf einmal öffnen sich die Bodenklappen und wir fallen auf Todesschwinges Rücken hinab, mitten in der Lootverteilung und natürlich haben uns 2 Leute verlassen.

Bevor ich mich auch orientieren kann is der Pala schon davongestürmt und holt 1 Gemisch, eins? nein die waren anscheinend im Sonderangebot - er holt gleich 2

Mit der einen Hand heil ich wie ein Blöder mit der anderen fingere ich nach meinen Popcorn.

Um schonmal vorzugreifen - Nein wir sind auf dem Rücken nicht gewipet, aber es war sehr unterhaltsam.

Zuerst wird der gesamte Raid vollgeflamt was das solle einfach mitten in der Lootverteilung zum nächsten Boss zu wechseln, danach Rumgeweine dass zweites Gemisch geholt wurde und dann waren so war mein erster Eindruck, die meisten noch auf Wipe eingestellt - jedenfalls dauerte es sehr lange bis a) das vollgepumpte Gemisch getötet wurde und b) danach die Platte weggeballert.

Gut währenddessen - kippt Pala aus den Latschen - wird per BR wieder ins Kampfgeschehen geschleudert, aber irgendjemand von den Heilern entdeckt dass der Typ nur DD-Rüssi anhat, alle übrigen Heiler haben nichts besseres zu tun, als sich verbal auf den Pala zu stürzen, ich weiß nicht wieviele Tickets dieser dann am Ende mit der neuen UI-Funktion verschickt hat, er hatte mehr als genug Gelegenheit dazu.

Ich finde so ein verhalten ja auch völlig daneben, aber infight ist mirs egal, man kann die Leute auch noch danach rausschmeissen und fertigmachen...

Auf jeden Fall war es bei jeder Rückenplatte a----knapp immer grade so vor der Versiegelung das Ding abgesprengt und ich hatte genug damit zu tun den Raid am Leben zu halten, da meine Kollegen lieber den Chat vollgespammt haben als ihre Arbeit zu verrichten.

Rücken fertig - man landet im Mahlstrom - ich am reggen und verfolg mit einen Auge den Chat während ich mit dem anderen darauf achte möglichst nich Kampfanfang zu verpennen, aber der kommt erstmal nicht - ok - also wo bleibt die Ausschlusswahl fürn Palatank?

Nichts stattdessen wird auf den weiter verbal rumgehackt, der nur - was wollt ihr eigentlich is nur LFR und hab doch Aggro gehalten, was einige Leute dazu bringt die zwar auch Platte tragen, aber DD machen sich als Profitanks aufzuspielen und versuchen Werte zu erklären. Währenddessen ist irgendjemand doch der Geduldsfaden gerissen und - TADA - hebt sich ein Wahnsinniger Todesschwinge aus dem Strudel und röhrt irgendwas vom letzten Kataklysmus, der hat in der Gruppe schon längst begonnen, denn man hat natürlich nichts besseres zu tun als dann doch eine Ausschlusswahl zu starten - natürlich war sie erfolgreich - gut da wir immer noch "nur" 23 Leute waren, danach 22 und die DD-Leistung irgendwo zwischen katastrophal und lächerlich war, war der Wipe vorprogrammiert.

Aber die Art und Weise - ich wußte gar nicht dass dises "Blutblobs" auch ohne Blutsturz auftauchen? Also auf jeden Fall waren die auf einmal auf der vorletzten Plattform beim Pull dort da - keine Ahnung - der verbliebene Tank war so schnell down hab ich gar nichts machen können (war noch beim letzten Sprung) und danach hats den Raid halt übelst auseinandergefetzt...

Gut - nachdem es noch ein paar Abgänge gab und diesmal mit Pull gewartet wurde bis Raid wieder vollständig war, flutschte es - am Ende waren alle zufrieden und glücklich.

Ich hatte zwar nur Handschuhe für mein SecEqip bekommen, aber dafür wenigstens gute Unterhaltung


----------



## Fremder123 (19. April 2012)

Ist zwar nicht im Random-Dungeon, sondern im Random-BG passiert, aber hauptsache random.^^ Gestern Abend Auge des Sturms, wir haben 3 Basen und drängen Richtung Teufelshäscher, welchen die Horde verzweifelt zu verteidigen sucht. Sind zuviele, also wende ich mich Richtung Mitte und den Flaggenzerg. Und erblicke da einen untoten Schurken mit 105k Life, der an einem Krieger rumschnitzt. Auf einmal stellt er den Kampf ein und trägt gut sichtbar erstmal Verkrüppelndes Gift auf! Gleich darauf zündet er die Rauchbombe, stellt sich da rein und trägt in aller Seelenruhe Wundgift auf - mitten im Kampfgetümmel. Wir schüttelten uns im Chat vor Lachen, das war der beste Anblick seit Tagen.

Ich musste dermaßen lachen, dass ich noch Minuten nach dem BG grinsend in der Küche stand und bebend Nudelwasser aufsetzte. Man muss nicht immer in LfR oder Instanzen, um Kuriositäten zu erleben, die Schlachtfelder sind dafür ebenfalls hervorragend geeignet.^^


----------



## campino76 (20. April 2012)

LFR 2. Teil: Meinereiner ist mit dem Bärchen dabei in der Hoffnung endlich mal das Agi-Trinket vom Rücken abzustauben. Die Gruppe in die ich reinkomme, sieht gut aus, nur wenige Konkurrenten die auf das Trinket mitwürfeln können. Wir starten gleich und bald darauf liegen Ultraxion & Schwarzhorn im Dreck. Nach Schwarzhorn wird unglaublicherweise sogar gewartet bis die Heiler geregt haben, bevor es weiter zum Rücken geht und nun fängt der Spass an..  Wir machen ein Tentakel down, ich schnapp mir das Gemisch und zieh es zur Platte. Es wird Schaden drauf gemacht und bei ca. 20% schreib ich das erstemal "DMG-STOP!" im Chat. Wie üblich liest keiner den Chat und das Gemisch geht weiter runter..mittlerweile schon bei unter 10% aber endlich stoppen die DD's.. zumindest alle bis auf einen DK. Der Chat wird mit "DMG-STOP!" zugespamt aber nix passiert.. der DK haut munter weiter drauf rum. Ich hab dann noch versucht das Gemisch rumzuziehen und auf 9 hochzustacken, aber kurz vor der Platte hat es der DK gekillt. -.- 

Gut.. ein Neuling ist immer mal dabei.. also rasch ein neues Tentakel gekillt. Ich schnapp mir wieder das Gemisch und wir machen Schaden drauf.. alle bis auf den berüchtigten DK. Anscheinend hat dieser nun genug vom Gemisch, weil nun haut er auf ein neues Tentakel. Es wird ich Chat geschriebe, er solle das Tentakel in Ruhe lassen, aber der DK hat keine Lust. Statt dessen kommt folgendes von ihm: "Ich mach solang dmg auf das Tentakel bis ich die Brust bekomm.. der andere hat die schon, also gehört sie mir.."  So gings dann noch eine Zeit lang. Im Chat wird geschimpft, geflucht, beleidigt.. der DK haut munter weiter auf die Tentakel ein und im Raid tummeln sich schon 4 Gemische mit je 4-8 Stacks, bis er endlich gekickt wurde. Leider schafften wir keine Rolle mehr und so kippten erst wir Tanks um, dann wurde der Raid zerlegt. Ich hatte danach auch keinen Bock mehr und bin raus.

Sowas hatte ich bisher noch nie im LFR, dass jemand absichtlich einen Raid wiped, nur weil er ein Item nicht bekommen hat. Da hab ich wieder was neues gelernt..


----------



## villain (20. April 2012)

erm... campino..

Im LFR jemanden während eines Kampfes kicken?!?
Also zumindest bis zum letzten Patch ging das nicht und -ehrlich gesagt- ich denke, dass Blizz da nichts geändert hat...

Oder etwa doch?!? Wer hat diesbezüglich Erfahrung?! (Ich war diese Woche bisher nur 1 Mal im LFR.)


----------



## campino76 (20. April 2012)

Also gestern gings. Ich selbst hab auch 2-3mal das Auswahlverfahren gestartet. Im Chat stand dann das eben noch 2, 3 oder so Stimmen fehlen würden. Irgendwann - während des Kampfes - ging dann bei mir das Fenster auf, ich hab zugestimmt und der Typ war raus und das war definitiv noch wärend des Kampfes.. ich war noch am Leben.


----------



## Doofkatze (23. April 2012)

Verdammt, hab vergessen, den Screen hochzuladen ...^^

Samstag Spätabend. Ich und ein Gildenmitglied wollen noch in den LFR Teil 2, die einzige Gruppe nach 14 Minuten jedoch hat schon 2 Bosse down. Wir gehen einfach mal rein.

Auf dem Boden ungelogen ca. 100 - 150 Skelette, Sätze wie "na, bei sowas freut man sich doch schon auf den Rücken", "juhu endlich" oder "wow, das klappt ja wirklich!"


----------



## Tomratz (23. April 2012)

Gestern endlich mal wieder mit zwei Gildies ein paar Endzeitinis gelaufen.

Von der Gilde waren dabei: Schurke (ab der zweiten Ini dann Bär), noch n Schurke und ich als Eleschami.

Unsere Bärchenschurkin (die ab der zweiten Ini halt auf ihr Bärchen umgeloggt hat), hat die erste Ini tatsächlich als Schurke getankt. Ging richtig gut und sie konnte den etwas schwachen Damage des DK, den uns das Trottellotto zugelost hatte, schön mit ausgleichen.

Danach dann der Wechsel auf ihr Bärchen und es ging zum Brunnen der Ewigkeit. 

Zugelost wurden uns diesmal ein Palaheiler und wieder ein DK. Beide nicht so prall equipped, wobei der Heiler für sein Equip ne richtig saubere Leistung ablieferte. Der DK leider (und das war ja in der vorangegangenen Ini genauso) nicht. Der Ele ist ja schon nicht unbedingt der Imbadamagedealer, aber wenn ich das zwei- bis manchmal dreifache an DpS raushaue wie der DK (und der Schami ist nur ein Twink, für den ich mir die Guides nicht bis ins kleinste durchgelesen hab), dann sollte sich der Spieler hinter dem DK schon mal seine Gedanken machen. Ein halbwegs gut gespielter DK sollte eigentlich meinen Ele locker packen oder ihm zumindest gleichwertig sein. Hier kamen von beiden DK jeweils gerade mal 9-10K rüber.

Egal, der Brunnen war kein grösseres Problem, also noch eine, wir wollten endlich die nächste Gildenstufe erklimmen (haben die Gilde vor nicht allzu langer Zeit neu angefangen und spielen sie gerade hoch). Meine Lieblingsini, die mit Murozond als Endboss, kam. Ich mag die nicht, weil ich bei Murozond gerne mal Movementfails hinlege. 

Hier gings richtig gut zur Sache, auch die zugelosten DD und Heiler haben prima mitgespielt. (Heiler war ein Priester, DD eine Hexe) und Muro hatte nicht den Hauch einer Chance.

Insgesamt ein schöner Iniabend, nach dem ich mal schön beim Markenhändler einkaufen konnte (Brustteil und Kopf).

Aufgefallen sind mir, wie bereits geschrieben, die schwachen Leistungen der zugelosten DK.


----------



## Fremder123 (23. April 2012)

Tomratz schrieb:


> Der Ele ist ja schon nicht unbedingt der Imbadamagedealer


Also unser Ele ist bei Yor'sahj hc mittlerweile in den WoL-Top Ten gelandet, also wage ich da durchaus zu widersprechen. 



Tomratz schrieb:


> Ich mag die nicht, weil ich bei Murozond gerne mal Movementfails hinlege.


Wirklich? 2 Schritte zur Seite bei Auftreten eines gelben Würfels und 3 Schritte zurück um die Uhr zu aktivieren... was gibt es da zu failen?^^


----------



## Tomratz (23. April 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> 1. Also unser Ele ist bei Yor'sahj hc mittlerweile in den WoL-Top Ten gelandet, also wage ich da durchaus zu widersprechen.
> 
> 
> 2. Wirklich? 2 Schritte zur Seite bei Auftreten eines gelben Würfels und 3 Schritte zurück um die Uhr zu aktivieren... was gibt es da zu failen?^^



Zu 1. War nur meine persönliche Einschätzung, sonst würden ihn ja mehr Leute spielen. Kann natürlich auch daran liegen, dass der Ele, wenn er gut gespielt sein will, durchaus mehr ist als eine 2 Tasten Char (kann ja nicht jeder mit umgehen  )

Zu 2. Es gibt Tage, da krieg ich selbst das nicht hin, dann gibts wieder Tage wo mir Bewegung überhaupt nix ausmacht und selbst die DpS-Zahlen sich in keinster Weise verschlechtern.


----------



## GarfieldX (23. April 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Also unser Ele ist bei Yor'sahj hc mittlerweile in den WoL-Top Ten gelandet, also wage ich da durchaus zu widersprechen.
> 
> 
> Wirklich? 2 Schritte zur Seite bei Auftreten eines gelben Würfels und 3 Schritte zurück um die Uhr zu aktivieren... was gibt es da zu failen?^^



Bei solchen Aussagen frage ich mich immer:

Wie schafft derjenige es soweit herab zu steigen, das er überhaupt mit uns kommunizieren kann?
Sollten wir uns nieder knien und danken?
Ach, ich glaub 'n bischen huldigen reicht.

cu Garfield"aberdenBalsamkönntihreuchdasnächstemalindieHaareschmieren..."X


----------



## Meister Utul (23. April 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Ist zwar nicht im Random-Dungeon, sondern im Random-BG passiert, aber hauptsache random.^^ Gestern Abend Auge des Sturms, wir haben 3 Basen und drängen Richtung Teufelshäscher, welchen die Horde verzweifelt zu verteidigen sucht. Sind zuviele, also wende ich mich Richtung Mitte und den Flaggenzerg. Und erblicke da einen untoten Schurken mit 105k Life, der an einem Krieger rumschnitzt. Auf einmal stellt er den Kampf ein und trägt gut sichtbar erstmal Verkrüppelndes Gift auf! Gleich darauf zündet er die Rauchbombe, stellt sich da rein und trägt in aller Seelenruhe Wundgift auf - mitten im Kampfgetümmel. Wir schüttelten uns im Chat vor Lachen, das war der beste Anblick seit Tagen.
> 
> Ich musste dermaßen lachen, dass ich noch Minuten nach dem BG grinsend in der Küche stand und bebend Nudelwasser aufsetzte. Man muss nicht immer in LfR oder Instanzen, um Kuriositäten zu erleben, die Schlachtfelder sind dafür ebenfalls hervorragend geeignet.^^


Abpropo Auge des Sturms: Wir halten 3 Basen und die Flagge am magierturm. Nun die Mitte war von uns besetzt und es waren noch 100 punkte bis zum sieg. Ja, man könnte ja die Flagge abgeben, oder einfach auf das Bitten dieser Tat einfach mal zurückschreiben: "LOL? Habendoch eh schon gewonnen?" Und sich dann fröhlich von ner marodierenden Horde platmachen lassen, die Flagge verlieren, den Magierturm verlieren, auch die restlichen Basen verlieren und bei 1580 Punkten erstmal Punktestop einläuten. -.-   Na ja die Horde kam ja nur auf 1560 Punkte ran, also ein klarer Sieg für die Allianz. Grml!

Grüße


PS: Ich habe diese Woche mit PVP angefangen, was für komische leute da rumlaufen...


----------



## Doofkatze (24. April 2012)

Am Wochenende war ich ja erstmals wie oben beschrieben mit meinem Hordler im LFR. Längst hatte sich die in unserer Gilde einhellige Meinung gebildet, das die Hordler den LFR einfach nicht so beherrschen, weil in ALLEN unseren Gruppen (wir sind getrennt mit unseren 5 Mann an verschiedenen Tagen (warum auch immer^^) gelaufen) einige Dinge überhaupt nicht passten und es überall nach einer Agenten-Tag-Gruppe aussah.
Nun war einer unserer Jäger mal gestern spontan in Tol Barad bei einer Schlacht und wir stellten das genaue Gegenteil fest. Es war fast schon lachhaft, wie die Allianzler immer wieder von der gleichen Seite angriffen, jedes Mal in jede Falle gestapft sind und man sich nicht einmal umdrehen musste, um einen Heiler zu beschützen. Hier musste man ganz klar sagen: Alli PvE, Horde PvP. Zumindest auf unserem Server.

Ein Gildenmitglied war nun wirklich fertig für die Woche mit seinem Hordler. Nach rund 15 heroischen Instanzen und dem LFR Gang brauchte er einen Tapetenwechsel gen Alli, nachdem er Samstag Spätabend für seinen geringen Schaden beim Rücken (5k DPS, ja das war unglücklich, keine DD Skillung, kein DD Gear, nur knapp 372, aber er hatte eben Angst vor blöden Kommentaren als Tank) gekickt wurde. Da muss jeder selbst wissen, wie er darauf reagiert, ich fand es jetzt nicht sooo kritisch, aber es ist eben auch eins meiner Gildenmitglieder.

Seine Allicharaktere brauchen auch heute noch LFR Tokens, da in allen bisherigen IDs einfach mal nichts droppte oder aber er Würfelpech hatte. Und da wir ja so schlechte Erfahrungen mit dem Horden-LFR gemacht haben ... er hatte halt Lust, mal wieder LFR als Alli zu laufen. Da ich meine 23 täglichen Quests erledigt hatte, loggte ich auch um und ging auf meinen Druiden, halb Bär, halb Baum. Schlussendlich wurde ich immer zum Tank berufen. Die Wartezeiten â 11 Minuten für Teil 1 und 6 Minuten für Teil 2 haben wir zumindest mal kritisch beäugt.

Teil 1.
Kurzer Trefferpunktvergleich zum Zweittank. Ich, 206k, er, 186k. Nunja, muss ich wohl den Maintank machen. Bis zu Morchok hatte ich die volle Aggro von sämtlichen Mobs. Entweder er hat einfach nicht mitgekämpft, oder aber der hauen + Prankenhieb-AoE erzeugte zu viel Aggro, ich werde es wohl nie erfahren. Während ich also mittlerweile als Raidlead vor Morchok stand, startete ich meinen gewohnten Readycheck. 2 Sekunden nach der Bestätigung der ersten Person flog auch schon der erste Schuss vom Zweittank gen Morchok. Es ging los. Immer wieder spottete der Zweittank einfach mal dann ab, wo es nicht nötig war, z. B. in der Blutphase. Nichts besonderes, dennoch war da irgendwie die Frage nach dem "warum?".

Beim Zonozz-Trash wanderte er direkt mal an der ersten Gruppe an der Wand vorbei, als ich gerade fragen wollte, was er vorhat, beschwerten sich die ersten Leute, warum das so lange dauert, schließlich ging er die Gruppe von hinten an und startete so in den Kampf. Bei der zweiten Trashgruppe war ich nichtmal in Sichtweite zu Beginn, da er noch nichtmal den Tod der ersten Gruppe so richtig abgewartet hat. Also hinterherhasten. Ich hasse sowas. Die dritte Trashgruppe startete freundlicherweise ein Jäger.

Zu Beginn von Zonozz selbst hatte ich die Aggro, mein Zweittank stellte sich dennoch direkt neben mich und fing so direkt mal den ersten "Ruf" ab (diese Fähigkeit nach vorne, wo Zonozz sich dann selbst heilt auf Grundlage des genommenen Schadens), danach sagte ich ihm, er sollte einfach bei der Kugel stehen. Er hörte, Zonozz lag.

Beim Trash vor Jorsahj war der zweite Tank einfach mal komplett afk, ich kümmerte mich nicht weiter drum, schließlich konnte ich so immerhin in Ruhe das First Target makieren. Mitten während des Trashes sprang eine Katze plötzlich gen nächste Gruppe mit 2 Hüpfern, die natürlich promt reagierte und auf uns zu kam. Für mich bedeutete dies eine rund 20 Sekunden Pause, ich schaltete meine Ohren auf Durchzug und reagierte nach Tod von 5 DDs bevor mein Gildenmitglied zerfetzt wurde mit den Worten "kennt ihr diese plötzlichen Schockstarren, wenn mal wieder ein DD pullt?". Auf der einen Seite natürlich Flames von einigen (toten) Mitspielern, das "die beiden scheißtanks" nicht reagieren würden, nicht spotten würden, auf der anderen Seite aber auch kein wirklicher Groll gegen mich nach meinem Kommentar, nur ein "auch das kann beim Trash passieren, wenn ein Tank und 5 weitere Spieler einfach mal nicht da sind" von einem Heiler. Göttlich war dabei echt die Katze mit einem "sorry, wollte nicht pullen". Er ist nicht nur in Richtung der Gegner gelaufen, sondern gehüpft, mehrfach. Ich glaube fest daran, das er wusste, was er tat, Mitgrund für mein Handeln.

Jorsahj war wieder sone Sache. Mir wird bei 2 Stacks abgespottet, teilweise bei 1 Stack, aber bei 5 Stacks passiert nichts. Kurz vor Ende spottet er mir wieder bei 0 Stacks ab und liegt 2 Sekunden später auf dem Boden. Warum auch immer ...

Hagara braucht keine weiteren Erklärungen, ich hatte eingangs gesagt, das ich sie alleine tanken werde und er nicht spotten brauchte, er hielt sich dran. Witzigerweise schrieb mich ein Paladinheiler nach dem Kampf an, wieviel Ausweichwertung ich eigentlich hätte, 40% machen da halt doch einiges aus.

Teil 2.
Die einzige Gruppe, die uns zugewiesen wurde war eine mit 2 toten Bossen. Wir betretzelten die Gruppe, die von 13 Leute (mit uns) quasi komplett neu aufgefüllt werden musste. Nach einigen weiteren Minuten waren wir vollzählig, kurz vor meinem üblichen Readycheck startete jemand den Kampf auf dem Rücken.

Der erste Schaden ging auf einen Tentakel hinten links, dies wurde aber schnell sein gelassen, stattdessen nahmen wir wie gewohnt vorne rechts. Das Gemisch erschien, ich spottete wie gewohnt und begann, das Vieh zu tanken. Nach rund 4 Sekunden kam der Spott vom zweiten Tank. Warum? ... Rückspott, Wiederspott ... Der Tank fing direkt an, offene Stacks einzusammeln. Mir wars jetzt schon quasi zu viel. Er will es allein machen? Soll er doch. Stattdessen wies ich die Mitspieler rund 7 mal an, keinen weiteren Schaden zu machen. Ein Magier zog dennoch weiter durch, dem war wohl alles egal. Mit 6 Stacks starb das erste Gemisch. Der Zweittank hatte immer fleißig eingesammelt, sodass fürs zweite Gemisch auch nicht so viel Blut blieb.

Wieder ging ich auf den Tentakel, tankte danach das Gemisch an, aber wieder wurde mir abgespottet. Dieses Mal passierte nach meinem Rückspott nichts weiteres, sodass die erste Platte ordnungsgemäß gelöst wurde. Wieder auf die Tentakel, wieder Gemisch angetankt, er lässt mich vollkommen in Ruhe. Ich hole die 9 Stacks, als er mir wieder abspottet und nu direkt die volle Dröhnung bekommt, während meine CDs fast schon ungebraucht einfach ablaufen ... Er zieht das Add in die Nähe der Platte. In die Nähe ... Schließlich explodierte das Add, aber da er nicht ganz an der Platte stand, passierte nichts weiter außer Flames gegen BEIDE Tanks im Allgemeinen, herumschreienden Magiern bei denen Satzzeichen nicht nur Rudeltiere sind, sondern in etwa mit der Bevölkerung einer Kleinstadt gleichzusetzen sind. Nach der ganzen Aktion rührte er sich keinen Millimeter mehr mit Spotts und ich konnte den Rücken zu Ende tanken.

Nach weiteren dummen Kommentaren gegen uns ZWEI Tanks startete ein Heiler einfach den Wahnsinn-Kampf, obwohl alle erkennen konnten, das immerhin 6 Spieler afk waren. Die erste Tentakel an der Seite tauchte auf und er tankte an. Nach seinem durchbohren spottete ich ab und er spottete zurück. Drei weitere Spottversuche später, einschließlich meinem Kommentar "dann sterb halt einfach" spottete er weiter immer wieder zurück und bekam so das zweite durchbohren ab, tot. Aufgehoben.
Die nächsten 3 Tentakel schnappte ich mir, schrieb nach meinem durchbohren dann "spott", was tatsächlich funktionierte. Es hat zwar jeweils 10-20 Sekunden gedauert, aber er hat gespottet.

Die vierte Plattform überlebten alle mit 2-30%, irre knappes Ding ... Weiter zum Finale. Hier überließ mir der andere Tank freundlicherweise beide Gemische, bei 10 Stacks spottete er sich dann tatsächlich eins ab, kurz bevor ich gestorben bin und mit massivster Überheilung auf mir hats ganz knapp gereicht, während er mit 3 Stacks einfach umgekippt ist. CDs sind wohl auch ein Fremdwort. Wieder geholt ...

Die zweiten Schrecken kamen und wieder ließ er mich vollkommen mit beiden Adds alleine, dieses Mal spottete er gar nicht, so zerschlugen die Adds mich schließlich, marodierten durch den Schlachtzug, nahmen 3 weitere Leute mit in den Tod, ich wurde wiedergeholt, hatte nach kurzer Zeit wieder beide Adds, die mich nochmal zu Klump hauten, bevor Todesschwinge endlich tot war. Respekt an die Heiler, da flogen im Millisekundentakt 50k Heilungen rein, dennoch sind 2 Adds auf Dauer von 40-50 Sekunden auch mit Traum + CDs nicht haltbar.

Heldentum war übrigens sehr präzise gesetzt. Beim Rücken, 2 Sekunden vor dem ableben der 3. Sehne und auf der 4. Plattform zwischen Tod des Elementiumblitzes und dem Blutsturz. Somit zog sich die letzte Phase auf der 4. Plattform und das Finale massiv in die Länge und wir waren schon kurz vor den dritten Adds.

Fazit: 3 mal bin ich gestorben in dem Kampf, weil mein "Partner" keine Ahnung vom Kampf hatte und mir jegliche Last weitergereicht hat. Im TS konnte niemand verstehen, das ich leicht angesäuert war, schließlich wäre es ja nichts anderes wie ein DD, der mal etwas weniger Schaden machen würde. Sowas müsste ich halt "ausgleichen". Noch im Schlachtzugschat stiegen weitere Leute gegen den zweiten Tank ein ... Stärketrinkets, Casteritems, Abhärtungssockel ...Toller Ebayaccount -.-


----------



## sensêij1988 (24. April 2012)

wenn ich das so lese weis ich wiedo ich auschlieslich mit Gildenmates LFR tanke zum glück brauch ich nun auch wirklich nix mehr an tankgear dort raus


----------



## Doofkatze (24. April 2012)

sensêij1988 schrieb:


> wenn ich das so lese weis ich wiedo ich auschlieslich mit Gildenmates LFR tanke zum glück brauch ich nun auch wirklich nix mehr an tankgear dort raus



Tja, leider bin ich der einzige wirkliche Gildentank. Einige Leute haben diese Aufgabe niemals probiert, da sie schon Nahkämpfer an sich nicht spielen können, wiederum andere schieben die Aufgabe ganz gerne auf mich, eben weil ich am meisten Erfahrung mitbringe und das beste Gear habe. So wird dann zwar ein Tank als Twink mal hochgezogen, dennoch soll ich dann tanken, sodass sie diesen Charakter niemals einsetzen ... Ein Teufelskreis :-)

Vorgestern hatten wir einen Freund der Gilde als Tank zu Gast, um nochmal AK Erfolge zu machen, danach beschlossen wir, wo wir ja nun zu acht anwesend waren, die 2 neuen Paladine in 2 Gruppen aufzuteilen, mich in eine Gruppe als Tank, den Gildenfreund als anderen Tank zu nehmen, um in 2 Gildengruppen dann Instanzen zu laufen. Auch wenn der andere durchaus an sich tanken kann und gleichwertiges Equipment hat, war meine Gruppe nach 3 Sekunden voll und die anderen mussten zu dritt losziehen.


----------



## Fremder123 (24. April 2012)

Meister schrieb:


> Abpropo Auge des Sturms: Wir halten 3 Basen und die Flagge am magierturm. Nun die Mitte war von uns besetzt und es waren noch 100 punkte bis zum sieg. Ja, man könnte ja die Flagge abgeben, oder einfach auf das Bitten dieser Tat einfach mal zurückschreiben: "LOL? Habendoch eh schon gewonnen?" Und sich dann fröhlich von ner marodierenden Horde platmachen lassen, die Flagge verlieren, den Magierturm verlieren, auch die restlichen Basen verlieren und bei 1580 Punkten erstmal Punktestop einläuten. -.- Na ja die Horde kam ja nur auf 1560 Punkte ran, also ein klarer Sieg für die Allianz. Grml!
> 
> Grüße
> 
> PS: Ich habe diese Woche mit PVP angefangen, was für komische leute da rumlaufen...


Hab ich auch schon so erlebt. Da freut man sich dann nicht mal wirklich über den Sieg und hätte fast noch den Gegnern eben diesen gegönnt. Und wenn Du schon die Leute im BG komisch findest, dann schau mal bei eu.battle.net/wow/de/ im Bereich Spieler gegen Spieler in die beiden Unterforen. Die Typen die da posten muss man als WoWler wenigstens einmal erlebt haben, skurriler und "nerdiger" gehts nimmer. Gleich mal nachschauen welche Klasse heute übertrieben op ist. x)


----------



## Tomratz (24. April 2012)

Beim Blick auf das Punktecap meines Schamitwink, stellte ich Gestern fest, dass noch Platz für eine Endzeitini ist. Also neben den Dailiequests das Trottellotto angeworfen und abgewartet. Da es sich wie bereits geschrieben nur um einen Twink handelt, dümpelt er gerade mal so bei Ilvl 380 rum.

Nach einigen Minuten kam die Einladung für Stunde des Zwielichts, die mag ich ganz gern, also freundlich gegrüsst und es wurde auch freundlich zurück gegrüsst.

Tank war ein Bärchen, DD war ein Paladin, den zweiten weiss ich nicht mehr und ich als Eleschami. Geheilt hat uns ein Druide.

Zum Trash gibts nicht viel zu sagen, ausser dass bei mehr als zwei Mobs der Kettenblitz aus dem Eleschami eine Einknopfdamagemaschine macht  

Beim ersten Boss sah das dann schon anders aus. Freute ich mich am Vortag darüber, dass ich jeweils im Schaden ganz vorne lag, konnte ich heute mit 21K DpS gerade mal einen DD hinter mir lassen.

Weiter gings zum zweiten Boss, die Assasine. Da brech ich momentan noch immer mit dem Schaden ein, vergess immer mein Knöpfchen zu drücken, was mir erlaubt auch im Laufen zu casten. Kamen trotzdem rd. 19k rüber.

Bei Benedictus hab ich vorher gefragt, ob wir mit HT arbeiten und ob ich es gleich am Anfang zünden soll. Nach den zwei Ja des Tanks und des Heilers gings dann auch los.

Hier war ich sogar nur letzter im Dmg. allerdings nur 500 DpS hinter der Nr. 1, wir waren also im Prinzip alle gleich was den Dmg. betraf. Es gab eine freundliche Verabschiedung allerseits und mein Punktecap für den Schami war mit einer sehr schnellen Ini dann doch voll für diese Woche.


----------



## Littletall (25. April 2012)

Nachdem ich gestern diesen Thread las, bekam ich mal wieder Lust, einen Dungeon zu machen. Meine Wahl fiel auf meinen Todesritter. Die Gilde ging raiden, deswegen musste ich leider allein los.

Ich meldete mich als DD an (kein Nerv zum Tanken) und wurde nach kurzer Wartezeit nach Grim Batol teleportiert. Hurra, eine meiner beiden "Lieblingsinstanzen". Die Inze war schon in vollem Gange und wir standen in einem Gang kurz nach Throngus.

Nach noch einigen Toden standen wir vor Erudax und nach dem ersten Wipe war von meiner ursprünglichen Gruppe niemand mehr übrig.

So, dann nahmen wir Erudax in Angriff. Leider hat es nicht geklappt, wie sehr wir uns auch bemühten. Wir waren nämlich alle gammlig equipt. Gammel-Tank, Gammel-Heiler, 3 Gammel-DDs. Es fehlte an Schaden, der Heiler ging zu schnell oom, der Tank nahm zuviel Schaden.

Nach einiger Zeit sahen wir ein, dass wir es nicht packen. Einer der DDs verabschiedete sich, er müsse ins Bett. Ich wollte aber nicht all die Mühe für nichts sausen lassen, also bat ich meinen Mann um Hilfe. Er wollte gerade WoW starten, da ist der Launcher gecrasht und hat angefangen, sich zu reparieren *argh*

Also noch ein letzter Versuch mit einem neuen DD. Glücklicherweise kam ein total DS-hc-equippter Jäger in die Gruppe und Erudax lag in 2 Minuten. 48k hat der liebe Jäger rausgehauen (wir anderen sahen mit den durchschnittlichen 8k echt alt aus).

Zwischendurch hat sich unser Tank mal echt gefreut, weil niemand während Erudax wegen dem Wipe die Gruppe verlassen hat.

Danke an all die geduldigen Leute von der Ewigen Wacht gestern.


----------



## Tomratz (26. April 2012)

Gestern gabs nur einen kurzen Inibesuch von mir, hatte im RL noch was anderes vor  

Es ging zum Brunnen der Ewigkeit, Tank war ein Krieger, Heiler Druide und DD ein Magier, ein DK und mein Eleschami.

Viel ist zu der Ini nicht zu sagen, es wurde am Anfang freundlich gegrüsst und ansonsten fast nichts im Gruppenchat geschrieben.

Bei Azshara kam vor dem Pull die Ansage vom Tank dass er selbst die Lady unterbricht, ansonsten, wie bereits geschrieben, Stille
im Gruppenchat.

Der Hammer war allerdings der Damage, der da teilweise rüberkam. Gut, nun hat man im Brunnen ja eh einen Buff, so das der Schaden
höher ausfällt. aber wenn ein DK bei Murozond über 112K Schaden rausballert ist das schon heftig.

Lootglück hatte ich auch, es gab das Trinket von Murozond, kann ich wunderbar für die Heilerskillung gebrauchen und auch für den Ele
sollte es durchaus brauchbar sein.


----------



## Doofkatze (26. April 2012)

Brunnen der Ewigkeit mit Aszhara + Murozond? Ich denke du meinst Mannoroth.

Murozond = Nozdormu = böser Drache
Mannoroth = fieser Fettsack

Da ich mal annehme, das die 112k bei Mannoroth waren nenne ich mal kurz meinen bisher besten Wert, wohlgemerkt ohne "besondere" Buffs, um meinen Schaden weiter zu boosten: 214k mit Destro. :-)


----------



## Karadea (26. April 2012)

Gestern war wieder LFR mit Palaheilerin angesagt

Erster Teil lief ganz gut, zwar musste ich erstmal mental von Priester auf Pala umschalten, weil ich die Tage davor meine Diszi ausgepackt hatte, um bei meinen Hordlern auszuhelfen, aber beim 3ten Boss hatte ich mir dann wieder Platz ganz oben bei den Heilern verschafft   

Und da es grade ma 20 Uhr war, meldete ich mich dann auch noch für den 2ten Teil an

Bei Ultraxion lief es nicht so gut für mich wie die Woche vorher, was auch daran lag dass ich mir nicht den roten Kristall sichern konnte, was mich dann doch verblüfft hatte, dass die andren Heiler das irgendwie nicht nutzen konnten, ich lag dann doch auf Platz 2...

Gut die Tanks verstanden sich nich so gut (wieder einmal) - Krieger und DK, wobei der DK paarmal umgeflogen ist...

Bei Schwarzhorn tauchte unvermittlet im Gildenchat ne Frage auf und auch deswegen war ich bißle unkonzentriert, aber gut Boss wurde trotz der Tatsache dass der DK es wieder mit dem Abspotten anscheinend verraffte gelegt, er ging dann nach einigen hämischen Kommentaren von selbst.

Irgendwie scheinen es die Leute nicht mehr so mit dem Warten haben zu können, denn einen Moment nach der Lootvergabe - rumms Video an und wo landen wir?

Genau - Auf Todesschwinge seinen Rücken, wobei ich jetzt gesehen habe, dass man dafür anscheinend im LFR nur 1 Tank braucht wenn der einigermassen ausgerüstet ist und sein Handwerk versteht, soll heißen auf ihn kam in der "Einsammelphase" kaum bis mittelmäßig Schaden rüber so dass ich mein Mana diesesmal gut im Griff hatte für die Phase wo das Gemisch am explodieren ist.

Zwar hat das Ganze sich gezogen, aber es gab wenigstens keine Unfälle wie 2tes Gemisch, unabsichtliche Rolle oder dass eine Platte nicht geschafft wird.

Wahnsinn...

Was soll ich groß sagen, ich überlege ernsthaft ob ich mir, wenn ich LFR gehe, mir das in Zukunft nicht doch lieber ersparen sollte    

Versuch Nr.1:

Diesma wurde gewartet bis ein neuer Tank dazukam, Pala - und los gehts.

Infight fängt dann ein Priester an meine Nerven zu zersägen, der muss irgendnen Raidleiter-Addon drauf haben, auf jeden Fall sagt er jede Kleinigkeit an, gut egal hab DBM und 2 Augen im Kopf, vlt ist das erstere nich bei allen der Fall dann könnte es wenn das 2te der Fall ist bei Randomraid ja ganz sinnvoll sein, anscheinend war das aber nicht der Fall jedenfalls nicht ausreichend genug für das Priesterlein, denn der fängt nach der 2ten Plattform an herumzumosern dass der Elementiumblitz nich schnell genug down ginge.

Zu diesen Zeitpunkt hab ich mich sowiso gefragt was die Leute in der Drachenseele eigentlich machen - raiden oder chatten? Im RL hatte grade das Halbfinale der CL begonnen (gut ich habe es nebenbei auch im TV am laufen) und es wurde eifrig kommentiert, wobei natürlich die Bayernfans und die Hater spätestens nach dem 2:0 aneinandergerieten   

Vieleicht war auch dass der Grund für die mangelnde Leistung aller Beteiligten - jedenfalls zeriss es den Raid dann doch wieder in der letzten Phase.

Der Priester fand dann nen Fan in nem Jäger und die beiden maulten dann erstmal eine Weile herum - gut Pala hatte anscheinend genug bzw wollte vlt auch Fussball in Ruhe schauen, nächster Tank - Bärchen

Diesesmal schafften wir es gar nicht erst bis zum Kopf sondern wurden schon davor zerlegt und zwar dort wo man die Tentakel einzel fokkussieren muss.

Der Priester sägte währenddessen weiter an meinen Nerven, denn er hatte bemerkt dass es jetzt 4 Palaheiler gab und deswegen laut ihm zuwenig AOE-Heilung. Ich weiß nich so recht ob er das ironisch gemeint hatte, weil er sauer war dass seine Gruppenheilung nicht mehr durchkam oder ob das wirklich sein Ernst war.

Weil ich hab mir nach dem Wipe die Zahlen dann auch angeschaut und so schlecht waren die nicht, auch von der Gruppenheilung her, aber wenn zum Beispiel die Verderbniss, wenn sie ausschlägt knapp 20 Leute erwischt, weil die alle zusammenstehen, dann nja...

Egal, hab ich mir gedacht ziehs durch, du stehst ganz gut da - hab mich mit einen andren Priester um Platz 1 geprügelt - was solls und so spät is es auch wieder nicht.

Gut Versuch Nr.3 - nach dem üblichen Wechselspiel natürlich - es gab 2ten Kriegertank, und auch bei den heilern gab es Ab bzw Zugänge.

Der lief auch ganz gut und es gab am Ende 3 (!) Heilerstreitkolben - nuja - und ich hab mir dann doch ma Eqip vom Priester angeschaut - zwar größtenteils unverzaubert und mit grünen Steinen gesockelt aber zu dem Zeitpunkt 390, also eine Stufe unter meinen, dafür aber beim erfolgreichen try abgeschlagen auf 4ten Platz bei den Heilern.

Tja ich weiß nich, mein Kollege im Raid zieht mich regelmäßig ab und der is Heiligpriester und hat bzw hatte teilweise schlechteres Eqip...   also ich hätt mich da an seiner Stelle eher zrückgehalten und geschaut dass ich meine eigene Heilleistung verbessere, anstatt über Palas herzuziehen   

Bin mal gespannt was nächste Woche wieder für Ein Wahnsinn beim Wahnsinn herrscht


----------



## kdvub (26. April 2012)

Heiler die im Recount/Scada/Whatever nach der HpS schielen, sind so was von Fail, da meist die Nr.1, 2 u. 3 in HpS auch die Top3 im Overheal sind. Als Heal zählt nur ob der Raid überlebt, thatsall^^


----------



## Doofkatze (26. April 2012)

kdvub schrieb:


> Heiler die im Recount/Scada/Whatever nach der HpS schielen, sind so was von Fail, da meist die Nr.1, 2 u. 3 in HpS auch die Top3 im Overheal sind. Als Heal zählt nur ob der Raid überlebt, thatsall^^




Nunja, HPS ist immer so ein zweischneidiges Schwert.
Klar ist: Wenn kaum Schaden genommen wird, gibts nicht viel zu heilen. Da kann man 50k Heilungen raushauen wie man will, die HPS wird trotzdem nicht von 5 auf 20k HPS springen.
Ebenso ist es fraglich, ob ein Heiler, der zum Ende des Kampfes kaum noch Mana hat tatsächlich besser ist als die anderen 5, die alle noch 100% Mana haben, nur weil er mit 15k geheilt hat und die anderen mit 6k.

Wenn jedoch der Schaden tatsächlich da ist UND weggeheilt werden muss, macht so ein HPS Rennen auch mal Spaß. Da ist es dann doch schön, wenn man eben dauerhaft 20k HPS heilen kann, ein anderer nur 15 bzw. 13k. Das sind dann tatsächlich Heilwerte, wo man eben nicht trickst, indem man bei kurzzeitigem Schaden dann direkt Gelassenheit zündet (z.B. Hagara nach der Blitzphase).

Ich habe auch immer einen Blick auf die Heilwerte der anderen Mitspieler. Nicht um zu sehen, wie super ich doch bin, sondern um allgemein zu sehen, wo ich denn stehe und die Lage dann einzuschätzen. Z. B. bei Zonozz heile ich antizyklisch. Die anderen Mitspieler können gerne 3 Gelassenheiten zünden und den ersten Moment retten, ich spar mir das Mana und den CD für die Momente danach auf, wo die anderen dann weniger heilen können, wodurch insgesamt weniger Überheilung produziert wird.

Ebenso auf dem Rücken. Ich bin Druidenheiler und heile grundsätzlich erstmal die Gruppe bei einem 9 Stack Add. Wenn jedoch alle AoE-Casts blöd rumliegen und der Tank stattdessen fast stirbt, dann eben doch per blühendes Leben + Pflege/heilende Berührung auf den Tank.


----------



## Karadea (26. April 2012)

> Heiler die im Recount/Scada/Whatever nach der HpS schielen, sind so was von Fail, da meist die Nr.1, 2 u. 3 in HpS auch die Top3 im Overheal sind. Als Heal zählt nur ob der Raid überlebt, thatsall^^



Habs während dem Kampf eh meistens ausgeschaltet - is eher der Defensivreflex den ich noch von meiner Zeit als BM hab, dass ich, wenn die Leute herummosern, nach dem Kampf a) die Zahlen durchgeh und b) überleg ob es grundsätzliche Fehler von meiner Seite aus gab (geh den Kampf im Kopf nochmal durch) und entweder weiß ich dann dass ich mich etwas mehr anstrengen muss (mentaler Tritt in den Hintern), dass sich jemand wieder aufplustern will oder dass mich die ganze Sache wenig angeht, weil ich mein Zeuch soweit gemacht hab

Was mich gestern halt gestört hat, dass schon während dem Kampf es wieder losging  und die Verallgemeinerung Richtung Palas  kam zwar schon öfter vor, aber gestern wars halt echt nerfig.

Vor allem wenn halt immer wieder kommt, "kennt ihr den Kampf nicht?" oder ähnliches, ich bin wahnsinnig schlecht im erklären, weil ich mich immer wieder verheddere bzw Dinge verkompliziere, aber deswegen halte ich auch meine Klappe im Raidchannel, nur sollten die Leute die dann anfangen auf Anfänger herumzukloppen auch sagen was man konkret verbessern könnte.   

Im t-11 Content war doch so ein "Erkläraddon" mal recht populär - gibts das vlt als LFR-Version? Und ja es is eigentlich (zu) wenig was man beachten muss und vlt sollt ich mir mal ne Liste mit Stichpunkten fürn nächsten Wipe schreiben und dann fix in Raidchannel posten.


----------



## Dogarn (26. April 2012)

Ist ja lang her seit meiner letzten Geschichte, aber Freunde, es ist wieder mal passiert.

Es war ein schöner Samstag nachmittag, ich bin frisch ausgenüchtert von Freitag Abend und dachte mir mal zockst ein wenig WoW, bevor die Feier heute Nacht losgeht.

Auf dem Characterbildschirm nun die Qual der Wahl...mit welchem meiner Lieblinge rette ich diesmal die Welt vor hoher Mehrwertsteuer und dem steigeden Ölpreis?

Ich entschied mich für meinen Main, dem Stahlharten DK-Tank.

Ich erwchte In Orgrimmar, checkte meine Friendlist...alle offline. Demetntsprechend ruhige Begrüßung also.

Nun war es wohl der Zufall, der einen anderen Dk, allerdings der Kategorie Frost durch den Handelschannel nach einem Tank schreien ließ, der doch bitte ZA für ihn und seine Greuppe tanken solle, es sollte ein Timerun werden, außerdem würde der Tank einen Reibach daran verdienen, so war die Werbung.

Ein kurzes:
"Um wie viel Gold reden wir hier?"
Brachte mir die Information, dass dieser DK, sollte er den Bären bekommen, dem Tank doch sage und schreibe 1000 Gold hinlegen würde!

Es war nicht mehr viel vorbereitungszeit nötig und ich war eingeladen!

Soviel zur Vorgeschichte.

Ich wurde in die Instanz geportet. Ich blickte flott das Gear meiner Kollegen durch. Herrlich...alle aus DS Equipt. Ich lehnte mich schon in aller Seelenruhe zurück und freute mich auf mein Gold.
Ich hatte an dem tag 50 Cent gefunden, und hatte damit einem Kumpel etwas aus der Schulkantine gekauft, weil er zuwenig Geld dabei hatte. Anscheinend wollte Gott sich bei mir für meine Güte bedanken.

Gleichzeitig hörte ich sanftes Vogelgezwitscher durch das offene Fenster schallen, ein leichter Windzug brachte frische aber dennoch warme Luft in mein Territorium...

Wer mich kennt, der weiß, dass wenn ich soviel in Rosarot male gleich Deathwing landet, Arthas einem auf die Schulter tippt, und Illidan in einer Kochschürze durch die Tür prescht und wild keuchend "You´re not prepared!" brüllt.

Und so kam es dann auch.

Bis dahin war es mir ja egal gewesen, dass die Gruppe aus meinen absoluten Lieblingen bestand:
Mir, einem Dudu Heiler, dem Frost DK, einem Magier und einem Jäger.

ja, in jeder meiner Geschichten spielen Magier und Jäger eine Rolle. Ja, oftmals machen sie Bockmist. Ja, das tun sie auch hier.

Den Anfang machte der Jäger. Und mit Anfang meinte ich: Pullen.

Nunja, die erste Modgruppe ist ja nicht weiter wild, aber wenn besagter Jäger dann auch noch per Rückzug, Totstellen, und einem weiteren Rückzug es schafft noch während des Kampfes mit der ersten Mobgruppe die Patrouille hinter der Treppe zu pullen, sie vom Tier tanken zu lassen, weiterläuft, wir den Spähermob schreien hören, als die erste Mobgruppe tot am Boden lag, Wir dann mit der Pat kämpfen, während der Jäger schonmal fast sämtlichen Trash vorm ersten Boss pullt, nur um sich dann erneut totzustellen............ ich habe das Verb vergessen, dass ich an dieser Stelle verwenden wollte.

Das Ende vom Lied war, dass der gesamte Trash, der vorm ersten Boss kommt, tot am Instanzeingang lag.

Und während wir dann zum ersten Boss ritten hallte ein schönes:
"Wo bleibt ihr denn???ß" Durch den Gruppenchat.

Ich war entsprechend auf 180 und wollte den Jäger irgendetwas antun, dessen Inspirationen ich mir aus Filmen wie "Final Destination" oder "Saw" abgeschaut habe.

Aber bevor ich dazu kam viel mir noch ein weiteres Merkmal auf, was gravierend falsch gelaufen war.

Der Magier fehlte!

Wo war der???

Zum zweiten Boss abgebogen, kloppte allein den Trash. Respekt an ihn, hat er gut hinbekommen, als Frostmage hat er wohl die Taktik verwendet, die diese jämmerlichen Feiglinge im PvP auch immer verwenden.

Auf drölfmillionen Meter Abstand laufen, gegebenfalls blinzeln...Frostbolt...Frostbolt...Frostbolt...

Eigentlich machte der Magier ja einen guten Job...aber in dieser Situation kam ich mir vor wie in einem falschen Film.

Ich fragte im Partychat was das soll. "Das ist abgesprochen. Wir machen den Boss, er macht den Weg zum zweiten Frei, das spart Zeit."

Ich war nur der Söldner, ich hinterfrage keine Logik, spotte dem Jäger also den Boss ab. der Waidmann hatte wiedermal gepullt, während ich tippte.

Während wir kämpfen viel mir etwas an meinem Freund, dem Dudu Heiler auf.

Er tat seinen Job gut. Sogar hervorragend! Er hatte eine HPS von 21k! Er war wirklich ein Denkmal für alle heiler dieser Welt!

Illidan hat inzwischen eine Kochmütze und Topflappen auf bzw an, immernoch die gleiche Schüze und brüllt weiterhin. Arthas hat sich mein Bier genommen, gekühlt und leergetrunken, und Deathwing lacht lauthals.

Den einzigen Zauber, den ich vom Dudu gesehen habe war "Verjüngung".

Für alle Nichtdruiden, bzw Unwissentliche: Verjüngung ist ein Heilzauber. Eigentlich ganz nett, schafft es dieser Hot in pflichtewussten Abständen den tank um soviel zu heilen, dass selbst eine Fliege diesen Hot mit ihrem Schaden ausgleichen könnte.

Ich fragte mich wie trotzdem diese 21k HPS zustande kamen, bis mir auffiel: Ich war nicht der einzige Söldner! Auch der Druide war gekauft, und war dafür bezahlt worden den FrostDK zu heilen! Der Kollege erhielt entsprechenden Overheal.

Ich heilte mich mit Runenheilung, Todesstoß und meinen Blutwürmern, schaffte es so nicht zu sterben und dachte weiterhin an das schöne Gold, dass mir wahnte.

"YOU´RE NOT PREPARED!"

An dieser Stelle sei erwähnt, dass der FrostDK, hundertprozentig der VIP der Gruppe, wie ein König behandelt wurde und keinen Finger krümmte. er war AFk auf follow beim Heiler.
Der Hunter schoss auf alles, was um uns herumflog, also auf die Vögel.
Der einzige, der Schaden am Boss machte, war ich.

Ungefähr bei 20% des Bosslifes...hatte der Magier den zweiten Boss erreicht.

FRAGT MICH NICHT, WIE ER DAS ANGESTELLT HAT! Ich weiß nur, dass es noch Wunder gibt, oder dass GMs immernoch ein unausgeglichenes Sexualleben haben, und somit gewissen Spielern Boni für ein paar schöne Stunden im gegenzug spendieren.

Auf jeden Fall, sei es ein kosmisch vorherbestimmter katastropahler, gradezu apokalyptischer....

...Mehr Bier stecht im Kühlschrank Arthas...

...Zufall, so hat der Magier den zweiten Boss gepullt.

Nunja. Man möchte ja meinen, dass der Boss in seinem wilden Antürmen über eine begrenzte Reichweite verfügt, und somit nur den Magier...

OH GOTT, Bärchenboss beim Vogelboss, plötzlich mein Leben weg, Debuff, ich werde nur mit Verjüngung geheilt, Mein Herz setzt für einen kurzen Moment aus, Schock!, ich zünde CDs, der Bärchenboss rennt zurück, der Magier schreibt ein "???wo isn der Boss???" in den Partychat...

Vogelboss kippt...meine Hand zittert...

Ein Gedanke an die Belohnung, die mich erwarten wird ließ mich mich wieder beruhigen.Allerdings hatte die Schrecksekunde einen Nachteil. Ich war der letzte, der loslief, um dem Magier beim zweiten Boss zu helfen!

Und da wir alle durch den Bossfight im Kampf waren konnte niemand reiten.

Der Bär hat mich nocheinmal angestürmt (glücklicherweise habe ich überlebt), danach konnte man in einem gemäßigten Tempo mit ihm mit zur Bossplattform joggen, wo der Kampf dann einen einigermaßen gewohnten Gang nahm. Der Mage war so freundlich und fing das dritte Antürmen ab.

An dieser Stelle ein erneutes Danke an den Mage, dass er so schnell den Boss gegrillt hatte. Allerdings passierte während dem Bosskampf noch eine Kleinigkeit.

Wir hörten Späher schreien! Ich schaute auf die Karte...und wollte brechen.

Der Hunter war, anstatt zum Boss zu laufen, weitergerannt und fing an Trash zu hauen.

Da fiel mir ein drittes Merkmal der Gruppe auf.

Hier war jeder von diesem FrostDK gekauft worden! Er hatte von anfang an diesen Diabolischen Plan geschmiedet um an das Bärchenmount zu kommen!

Als der Bär liegte fing ich an, die Leute anzuflüstern:
"Und, wie viel zahlt er dir?"
Hier meine Antworten:
Hunter = "Lol."
Magier = "Sag ich erst, wenn du mir sagst, wie viel er dir zahlt." "1k." "Ja, mir auch."
Dudu = Keine Reaktion.

Aus den Antworten entnahm ich meinen neuen Freund der Instanz: Den Magier.

Der Jäger hatte schon fast den ganzen Trash geplättet, als wir ihn einholten. Es stand nur noch eine Mobgruppe zwischen uns und dem Drachenfalkenboss, mein persöhnlicher Hassboss.
Doch auch die Stand nicht lange.

Nun kam die erste und einzige Regung des FrostDKs:
"Bei diesem Boss Mage links, Hunter rechts." wider afk auf follow beim Heiler.

Die Söldner hielten sich dran. Sie erfüllten ihre Aufgabe mit vollem Stolz.
Was sie alles andere vergessen ließ. Etwa...den Boss anzugreifen.
Beide haben das echt toll gemacht, erst den Troll durchlaufen lassen, dann die Mobs killen.

Sowas macht den Boss echt entspannt als Tank. Es hat zwar entwas gedauert, weil Schaden gefehlt hat, auch nachdem keine Eier mehr auszubrüten waren kam kein Schaden der DDs, aber der Boss lag trotzdem noch.

Das war der Moment, als ich auf den Timer sah.

17 Minuten.

Die taktik war definitiv nicht die beste und stressfreiste...aber sie war verdammt schnell!

"Jetzt wenig pullen und zum letzten Boss." sagte ich im Partychat.

Und da zeigte Gott sich wiedereinmal gnädig. Ab diesem Moment lief alles wie bei einem normalen Instanzablauf, außer dem Tankignorierenden heiler und dem KönigsfrostDk.

Und als wir dann bei Halazzi waren, kämpfte sogar der FrostDK mit. allerdings hatte der eine neue Fähigkeit gelernt...

Dunkler Befehl. Der Spott der Todesritter.

Als ich meinte, er solle mich doch tanken lassen, kam der Spruch:
"Nö, wer Aggro bei dem Boss hat, bekommt den Bären. Und den will ich."
Zeitgleich kam der Whisper vom Mage:
"Pscht. Soll er doch draufegehen, hautpsache er zahlt!"

Das war der Moment, als ich den Magier anch seiner Battlenet adresse gefragt habe.

Der FrostDk hat durch den Overheal überlebt, er hat auch nach den ersten vier Wassertotems herausgefunden, dass man den Boss da rausziehen sollte, und Halazzi biß ins Gras.

ZAHLTAG!

"You´re not prepared!!!"

Der Dk regte sich wütends darüber auf, das Halazzi nicht den Bär fallengelassen hatte.
Der Magier whisperte mich weiterhin mit "Pscht, pscht!" zu, ich hielt die Klappe, meinte aber nüchtern:
"Wir wollen trotzdem ausbezahlt werden."
"Erst, wenn ich meinen Bären habe!"

Wir haben ihn noch 30 sekunden schreien lassen. Da war die Zeit, die der Npc braucht, um die Krüge zu zerschlagen, bis der Beutel da ist. Ich habe stets das Gold aufgesammelt, der Magier amcht den Beutel auf...

Der FrostDK bekommt den Bären, wir bekommen alle unser Gold, er hat mir tatsächlich 1000 Gold gegeben, dieser alte Dieb...

Deathwing hebt ab und fluegt Richtung Mahlstrom, Arthas klopft mir wohlwollend auf die Schulter und prostet mir zu und Illidan brüllt aus der Küche:
"Dinner is prepared!"

Obwohl das ein ziemlich wilder Ausflug in Zul´Aman war, so hatte die Geschichte doch ein happy End.

Und wer bis hierhin alles gelesen hat: Ihr seid die besten!

So long
Der Hauptverantwortliche

P.S.: Ich übertreibe es aber auch immer mit der Länge der Geschichte!


----------



## Tomratz (26. April 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Brunnen der Ewigkeit mit Aszhara + Murozond? Ich denke du meinst Mannoroth.
> 
> Murozond = Nozdormu = böser Drache
> Mannoroth = fieser Fettsack
> ...




Jep, ich meinte Mannoroth, hab da was verbuxelt


----------



## Kyrador (26. April 2012)

Es ist echt faszinierend, wieviel Energie Leute aufwenden, um sich Geschichten auszudenken  war aber nett zu lesen, auch wenn du nen verdammt arroganten Ton drauf hast...


----------



## Dogarn (26. April 2012)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Es ist echt faszinierend, wieviel Energie Leute aufwenden, um sich Geschichten auszudenken  war aber nett zu lesen, auch wenn du nen verdammt arroganten Ton drauf hast...



ich entnehme deinen Post einfach mal als Antwort auf meinen, Und ich denke es ist offensichtlich warum du ihn nicht zitiert hast.

Zuallererst finde ich es nett, dass der Text schön zu lesen war, der arrogante Ton sei mir verziehen, meine Natur will es so, da kann ich mich nicht erwehren.

Wogegen ich mich erwehren kann ist, dass du den Wahrheitsgehalt meiner Geschichte anzweifelst. Sicher, einige Stellen sidn ausgeschmückt, um es lustig zu gestalten, aber die Grundsituation:
"Einer kauft vier für Bärchenmount, die vier nehmen die genannten Rollen ein und verharren akribisch in eben dieser." ist zu 101% wahr.

Die Merkmale in den Situationen, Beispielsweise dem Drachenfalkenboss stimmen ebenfalls zu 103,76%.

Ich würde Namen nennen, um meine Aussgae zu bekräftigen, aber das ist leider untersagt.

So long
Der Hauptverantwortliche


----------



## Tomratz (30. April 2012)

Gestern Morgen hatte ich ein wenig Zeit, also mal schnell für Endzeitini angemeldet und nach relativ kurzer Zeit kam auch tatsächlich Endzeit.

Getankt hat ein Krieger, geheilt ein Priester, von den DD weiss ich nur noch, dass ein Mage dabei war, den zweiten DD hab ich mir nicht gemerkt.
Ich bin derzeit mit dem Eleschamitwink unterwegs.

Es ging los beim Echo von Sylvanas. Schon beim Trash merkte ich, dass die beiden anderen DD relativ weit hinter mir lagen (genauer gesagt, bei knapp der Hälfte der DpS), also wohl noch recht frisch auf dem geeigneten Ilvl. War aber kein grösseres Problem, der Tank und ich machten genug Dmg um das auszugleichen und Sylvanas lag ohne Probleme. Auch hier hatte ich fast das doppelte an Schaden wie die anderen DD, der Schami ist allerdings inzwischen recht gut ausgestattet, und gut gespielt wär da sicher noch einiges mehr an Schaden drin.

Danach gings zum Echo von Baine, wo sich dann meine Vermutung, dass die beiden anderen DD "neu" in der Endzeit waren, verdichtete. Als Baine
das erste mal das Totem warf, hat er mich direkt in die Lava geschleudert. Bis ich wieder auf der Insel war, war es für mich zu spät, das Teil zurück
zu werfen. Kurz darauf kam dann das pulverisieren und wir mussten auf die nächste Insel. 

Der Tank frass massiv Schaden und fiel nach kurzer Zeit um. Danach konnte ich noch eine Weile ordentlich auf Baine eindreschen, da mein Elementar
brav weitergetankt hat. Als der Ele dann aber weg war, hat Baine mich ziemlich schnell in den Boden gestampft.

Darauf Flamewar vom Tank, warum wir Noobs nicht das Totem zurückwerfen und zack, war der Tank auch schon weg. Wie bereits geschrieben, ich lag
beim ersten Totem instant in der Lava und ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass die beiden anderen eben das mit dem Totem zurückwerfen einfach noch nicht kannten.

Ja, sie hätten sich als Neulinge outen können, aber muss man deswegen als Tank gleich die Gruppe leaven? Ein zweiter Versuch wäre mit Sicherheit besser gelaufen, wenn man den beiden kurz erklärt hätte, was man mit dem Totem anfangen kann.

Leider hat sich die Gruppe danach aufgelöst. Ich fands Schade, die beiden hätten bestimmt das eine oder andere Item abstauben können.


----------



## Doofkatze (7. Mai 2012)

Waren gestern mit 2 Heilern im LFR. Zum einen unser Diszi, der wirklich gut mit allem mithalten kann und ich mit meinem ersten (hab mittlerweile 2) Druidenheiler.

In der ersten Rutsche hatten wir einen weiteren Druidenheiler dabei, der genau 2 Fähigkeiten nutzte. Gelassenheit. Und Nachwachsen. Gelassenheit wurde auch nicht für Bosskämpfe aufgespart, sondern auch bei Trashgruppen gezündet. Unabhängig davon, ob man Schaden genommen hatte oder nicht. Nachwachsen kam in der Folgezeit, bis man oom war. Danach dann eben alle 10 Sekunden ein Nachwachsen.

Resultat: 4k HPS. Der DK-Tank hatte zumeist mehr.

Bei Morchoks erstem irdenem Vortex blieben 2 Leute stehen und starben, beim zweiten Vortex 4 weitere Leute, die jedoch von der Gelassenheit des Druiden knapp gerettet wurden. 

Bei Jorsahj sagten wir dem Druidenheiler, das er keine große Hilfe wäre, was dieser zum Anlass nahm und die Gruppe mitten im Bosskampf zu verlassen. Er ließ uns immerhin wissen, wie traurig er ist, das wir direkt über Kicks diskutieren, während er doch da ist. 

Im Bosskampf selbst wurde es wieder mal spaßig, da gefühlt mehr Heiler auf die Blubs einhauten als DDs.

In der zweiten Rutsche fragte mich der Priester erstmal, warum wir denn 4 Tanks haben. Wurde ihm wohl durch Vuhdo so angezeigt. Tatsächlich hatte 1 DD noch all seine Tankklamotten an, aber immerhin ne DD-Skillung, während ein weiterer jedoch Tankgear + Tankskillung hatte und auch nicht ausschaltete. Die Gruppe war wirklich Agentenlike. Ca. 15 Leute mit 369er - 372er Gear, Full PVP Zeugs, viele mit 3-10 unverzauberten Items, leeren Sockeln.

Bei 15% Rest-TP ging Ultraxion dann in seinen Berserker. Die beiden Nicht-Tank-Tanks fuhren immerhin 6 bzw. 8k, aber auch ein Magier war mir 12k dabei. Die richtigen Tanks hatten 11 bzw. 14k, danach kamen aber zig weitere Leute mit 15000. Nach einem Kick der schwächsten Leute lief es dann.
Auf dem Rücken schwarmte mir schlimmes. Das Gemisch bekam den neuten Stack mit 300k Resttrefferpunkte mitten in der Gruppe.


----------



## Fremder123 (7. Mai 2012)

Und genau aus solchen Gründen nutze ich den LfR mittlerweile überhaupt nicht mehr, nicht mal mit Twinks. Zweimal die Woche hc-wipen (mittlerweile am Rücken, der mir dank Nerf irgendwie trotzdem einfacher vorkommt als Schwarzhorn hc) reicht vollkommen, da muss man sich diesen Irrsinn im LfR nicht auch noch geben. Aber mein Respekt an alle, die sich das nach wie vor Woche für Woche antun.^^


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (7. Mai 2012)

Klingt wie ein ganz normaler Tag im LFR...


----------



## Zelag (7. Mai 2012)

Hihi richtig , aber nur die Harten kommen in den Garten ergo Augen zu und durch! Nur so kann man seine Stammgruppe richtig lernen zu schätzen! XD Mittlerweile komme ich mit meinem 25er Twinkraid da besser durch als im Lfr XD


----------



## Hosenschisser (7. Mai 2012)

Irgendwie komisch. Ich komme nach wie vor ohne irgend welche Probleme in gut 30 min. durch einen LFR-Teil, egal ob mit Raidchar oder Gammeltwink.
Ok, manchmal wiped man, manchmal hauen welche ab, aber dann kommen sowieso neue Spieler nach und es geht ununterbrochen weiter. Es gibt auch mal ein paar Maulhelden, welche ich aber mit 2 Sätzen zum Schweigen oder Ausraten bringen, was ich wiederrum eher als amüsant statt störend empfinde.

Vielleicht liegts einfach nur daran, daß ich nicht schaue wieviel DPS, HPS, Würfelglück oder was auch immer die Anderen machen/haben, weil mir völlig egal was Spieler die ich wahrscheinlich nie mehr wiedersehen werden tun und können oder eben nicht können. Ist natürlich schön viele DPS-Monster dabei zu haben, dann ist man auch mal 10 min. schneller, was ich natürlich sehr schön finde, aber drauf ankommen tuts nicht wirklich.


----------



## Terrorzapfen (7. Mai 2012)

Tatort LFR
Tatzeit 16:00 Sonntag Nachmittag
Mittäter: Bär, der eigentlich Eule sein wollte...

Mein Bär ist dank Stammraid gut ausgerüstet, dem Eulenspecc fehlt aber noch das eine oder andere. Ergo im Gammelbrowser angemeldet und komme nach kurzer Wartezeit rein. Nach 3 min kommt vom ersten Tank die Frage, ob ich Bärenspecc hätte, was ich bejahe (ist ja primäre Specc), woraufhin die sofortige Bitte kommt umzuspeccen und bei Ultraxion mitzutanken. OK kein Thema. Kenne den Boss als Tank zwar nur non hc, aber was soll da groß unterschiedlich sein. Umgespecct und losgelegt.

Nach dem Kampf dann die Frage der Heiler, ob ich nicht doch lieber Bären-Equip anlegen wolle, ich bekäme dann doch zu dicke Schellen rein.....

Peiiiiiiiinlich, vom UMZIEHEN hat ja keiner was gesagt *KopfTisch*

Tatort LFR
Tatzeit 19:00 Sonntag Nachmittag
Mittäter: Pala, der eigentlich DD sein wollte...

Habe meinen verrottenden Pala mal wieder ausgepackt (ilvl 372) und will ihn auch als Vergelter spielen, daher traute ich mich als DD in den Gammelbrowser, wohl wissend, dass eine Tankwaffe und Schild (insgesamt nur 3 passende DD-Items) keine wirklich guten Vorraussetzungen für traumhafte DPS-Werte sind. Ich hoffte schlicht und ergreifend durchgezogen zu werden und im schlechtesten Fall eben gekickt zu werden. Der Invite kam instant ich auf Vergelter umgespecct und will gerade loslegen, da sehe ich, dass ich komischerweise unter dem Ersttank angezeigt werde. Schneller Rollencheck und mir wird waaaaaaarm. Ich hatte zuvor Inis getankt und den Rollenwechsel prägt sich der Client auch für den Gammelbrowser ein. Ergo ich tanke..... Der Kampf sollte gleich beginnen, Bereitschaftscheck kam schon also superflott wieder umgespecct und während alle schon Drachentrash bei Ultraxion hauen, sitze ich im allgemeinen Truzbel noch auf dem Hintern Schwarzflossen futtern....
Die Truppe war aber sowas von ätzend, egal was ich wie gespielt hätte, keine Chance. 10 Leute auf follow und null Schaden. Nach dem dritten wipe raus und neu als Tank angemeldet. Schöne Gruppe erwischt, den Schild bei SChwarzhaupt, ein schönes 390er Ausweichtrinket und die T-Schulter abgeräumt.


----------



## Doofkatze (8. Mai 2012)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegts einfach nur daran, daß ich nicht schaue wieviel DPS, HPS, Würfelglück oder was auch immer die Anderen machen/haben, weil mir völlig egal was Spieler die ich wahrscheinlich nie mehr wiedersehen werden tun und können oder eben nicht können. Ist natürlich schön viele DPS-Monster dabei zu haben, dann ist man auch mal 10 min. schneller, was ich natürlich sehr schön finde, aber drauf ankommen tuts nicht wirklich.



Wissen kann auch eine Last sein. So ist zwar so ein Recount zur Einschätzung der Situation bestens, jedoch erfährt man auch unliebsame Dinge, die man gar nicht wissen wollte. Genauso auch im RL. Es ist weit unbequemer, mit jemandem zu reden, wenn man weiß, das dieser lügt.


----------



## Tomratz (8. Mai 2012)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Irgendwie komisch. Ich komme nach wie vor ohne irgend welche Probleme in gut 30 min. durch einen LFR-Teil, egal ob mit Raidchar oder Gammeltwink.
> Ok, manchmal wiped man, manchmal hauen welche ab, aber dann kommen sowieso neue Spieler nach und es geht ununterbrochen weiter. Es gibt auch mal ein paar Maulhelden, welche ich aber mit 2 Sätzen zum Schweigen oder Ausraten bringen, was ich wiederrum eher als amüsant statt störend empfinde.
> 
> Vielleicht liegts einfach nur daran, daß ich nicht schaue wieviel DPS, HPS, Würfelglück oder was auch immer die Anderen machen/haben, weil mir völlig egal was Spieler die ich wahrscheinlich nie mehr wiedersehen werden tun und können oder eben nicht können. Ist natürlich schön viele DPS-Monster dabei zu haben, dann ist man auch mal 10 min. schneller, was ich natürlich sehr schön finde, aber drauf ankommen tuts nicht wirklich.



Hast ja durchaus Recht, und für die Ausrüstung von Twinks ist halt der LfR durchaus eine Alternative, auch was das sammeln von TP betrifft.

Gestern auch noch mal, trotz der Befürchtung dass Montags nur noch Agenten unterwegs sind, mit dem Eleschami für LfR angemeldet, hauptsächlich wegen der TP.

Morchok hat gefühlt eine Ewigkeit gedauert und es gab tatsächlich zwei Leute, die bei ihm umgefallen sind, ansonsten keine besonderen Vorkommnisse.

Weiter gings zu Zon ozz, wo ich in den Phasen wo AE Damage reinkommt, dann doch das eine oder ander mal heilenden Regen eingesetzt habe, obwohl ich ja als DD mit war. Irgendwie hatte ich das Gefühl dass die Heiler etwas überfordert waren. Dazu kam, dass wohl ausser mir (da ich selbst einen heilenden Priester als Main habe, weiss ich was der Brunnen bringt), auf den Heilbrunnen geklickt hat.  Andererseits ist mir auch ein Rätsel, warum der Holypriest nicht das Gruppenchakra genutzt und in den AE-Phasen Heilkreise gelegt hat. Na ja, der Boss lag ja letztlich doch.

Bei Yor sahi gibt es halt immer wieder Spezialisten, die meinen, nicht auf die Blubbs gehen zu müssen, wenn man sich bewegt könnte man ja ein paar Hundert DpS verlieren. Bei ca. 10%
Bosslife ist dann der Tank verreckt, das nächste Blut kam aber wir haben ihn dann einfach weggezergt. Natürlich grosses Gemaule vom Tank, weil wieder mal beim vorletzten Blut viel zu wenig Leute auf den Blubb gegangen sind und der dann sogar durchkam.

Weiter gings zu Hagara, die war allerdings überhaupt kein Problem, es haben sogar alle geschafft, vor den Eiszacken wegzulaufen.

Insgesamt ein teilweise etwas hektischer Durchlauf, aber mein Ele musste nicht sterben und auch im Damage konnte der Kleine mithalten.


----------



## Tomratz (9. Mai 2012)

Und noch eine Geschichte aus dem lfg Tool.

Gestern Abend war ich dabei, mit dem Schamitwink die Hyjal-Dailies zu machen und hab mich nebenbei im Dungeonfinder angemeldet. Der kleine kann noch was mit Tapferkeitspunkten anfangen und das Cap für diese Woche war noch nicht erreicht, da ich in den letzten Tagen doch etwas öfter mit meiner Main, der Heilpriesterin, unterwegs gewesen bin.

Nach relativ kurzer Wartezeit (ca. 7 Minuten) kam der Invite und es ging mit Thrall zum Erzbischof und seinen Freunden.

Gruppenzusammenstellung:

Pala (Tank)
Druide (Heiler)
Mage (DD)
Schurke (DD)
Schami (DD, ich)

Nach dem üblichen Hi stellte der Mage als allererstes mal einen Tisch, was ich schon mal positiv empfand, selbstverständlich ist das heutzutage nicht mehr.

Der Pala hat die Ini das erste mal getankt, was sich recht schnell herausstellte, jedoch niemanden zu dummen Sprüchen veranlasste. Im Gegenteil, der fast durchgängig mit 397er Klamotten ausgestattete Mage nahm ihn an die Hand und erklärte ihm recht anschaulich die Vorgehensweise.

Es gab beim zweiten Trash einen "Fehlpull" für den sich der Tank gleich entschuldigte, passiert war aber nichts weiter, die Mobs lagen problemlos und flott.

Der erste Boss war überhaupt kein Hindernis und es ging weiter Richtung Asira, die Tussi mag ich persönlich überhaupt nicht. Hier hatte der Tank ein paar kleine Probleme, da er nicht wusste, wie er das Mädel am besten tankt, trotzdem lief der Bosskampf recht gut, danach gabs noch mal ne schnelle Erklärung des Bosses für den Tank vom Mage und weiter gings Richtung Erzbischof.

Hier gab der Mage dem Tank dann die Erklärung vorweg (na ja, soviel gibts bei dem ja nicht zu erklären) und dementsprechend schnell lag der Typ am Boden.

Es gab ein erfreutes Dankeschön vom Tank, der sich freute in einer Gruppe unterwegs gewesen zu sein in der nicht gleich über ihn gemosert wurde und die Gruppe hat sich mit netten Wünschen für den restlichen Abend aufgelöst.

Ich muss mir den Mage heute noch mal im Arsenal anschauen, der ist Schadenstechnisch richtig gut abgegangen und das schöne ist, er ist sogar von meinem Server.


----------



## Doofkatze (9. Mai 2012)

Seit 4.3 hat sich ja mein Schaden mit dem Hexer auf ca. 30k eingependelt. In den vergangenen Wochen habe ich wieder angefangen, wöchentlich mit einer anderen Gruppe DS nhc zu spielen, diese waren hier schon so weit, das Todi immer recht bequem lag und man deshalb hc Modes probiert.

Nun war mein Schaden ja nun seit Monaten stagniert, da zwar das Itemlevel höher wurde, ich jedoch auch meine Sekundärwerte aufgeben musste, da z. B. statt meiner 378er Tempowertungs-Items nur 384er/397er Kram mit schlechteren Sekundärwerten hinzukamen. So war ich also mit dem 390er Stand (BiS preRaid (alles aus LFR, Instanzen, für Tapferkeitspunkte und nem Vulkanstachel)) genauso stark wie schon zu 378er Zeiten kurz nach Beginn von 4.3.

Die Gruppe ist bereits gut ausgerüstet, sodass viele der Teile schon fast kommentarlos in meine Tasche wandern, wenn ich es denn brauche. Die Blitzschlagrute machte ich für mehreren Wochen als Hauptpunkt aus und war seitdem jedes Mal nur hinter diesem einen Teil her. Ausgerechnet letzte Woche, in der ich erstmals pausiert habe, droppte sie wieder ... In dieser Woche droppte sie nun für mich endlich und wurde natürlich direkt angelegt. Es war so, wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe. 394er Gear nun, 35k DPS bei Ultraxion hc. Endlich wieder richtiger Schaden gemessen am Gear.

Der Reihe nach: Die Planung war ursprünglich, endlich Ultra hc zu legen, da beim letzten Mal nur Kleinigkeiten fehlten, als ich nicht da war. Daher spielten wir zwar erneut Jorsahj hc an für nur 3 Versuche, damit wir mehr Zeit für Ultra hc haben. Jorsahj ging im ersten Versuch der Woche runter auf 3 Millionen Rest, als man sich bei 7 Mio beim Blubbspawn entschied, die Blubs nochmal zu machen und erst ca. 10 Sekunden später wieder auf Jorsahj ging, weshalb die 3M übrig blieben. In dem Versuch bin ich vorzeitig abgetreten, also sah es eigentlich ganz gut aus, jedoch gingen die folgenden Versuche voll in die Hose, sodass wir uns die Zeit für Ultra hc aufsparen wollten. Jorsahj nhc war natürlich wieder ganz anders spielbar, der Kampf nach 2-3 Minuten beendet.

Hagara war auch nicht wirklich die Welt ... Man merkte einfach, wie die anderen nun reinholzen. Nach der zweiten Zwischenphase lag sie tot am Boden ... Nun kam ja endlich Ultra hc und meine neue Waffe zahlte sich direkt aus. Endlich wieder Platz 1 im Schaden. Leider lag Ultra bereits im zweiten Versuch ... Nunja ... 2 Stunden Restzeit ... und nur noch 3 fehlende Bosse für den nhc Mode. Das Schiff nhc war nun fast schon eine Farce. 6-7 Sekunden Leerlauf nach dem Tod aller Adds. Mehrfach ... Beim Rücken wurde schon rumgescherzt, das die DDs erstmal afk gehen sollten ... Der Wahnsinn war ähnlich. 1-2 Sekunden auf den ersten 3 Plattformen im Kataklysmus, immer wieder Leerlaufzeit ... nun war DS nhc also vorbei für die Woche.

Schon fast spaßweise meldete ich mich nun vorgestern im LFR an, einfach mal um ein wenig zu testen, wieviel denn nun drin ist. Das man mit dem Gear ja nun etwas außer Konkurrenz läuft ... Nunja ... Morchok 35k, Zonozz Trash 56k (das lief mehr als perfekt), Zonozz Bosskampf 56k (Rekord vorher 46k), Jorsahj 32k, Hagara 27k ... Ich bin hochzufrieden. 

Leider führten jedoch die neuen Items der letzten Woche bzw. letzten Wochen in Sachen Second Gear zu einem Problem. Es musste noch alles verzaubert werden, hierfür ist üblicherweise mein DK-Tank zuständig, der nun jedoch alles Material verbraucht hat. Wo kriegt man denn am besten Material zum verzaubern her? Vor allem himmlische Essenzen + Splitter? Da ich nicht an das Kaputtmachen von Mahlstromkristallen dachte, waren die alten heroischen Instanzen nun erste Wahl (bei Bosskämpfen Splitter). Im Dungeonfinder-Fenster leider nicht zufällig ein Tankbeutel ... Angewählt ... In der Sekunde sprang die Anzeige um. Möchtest du alleine diesen Dungeon betreten, um nen Prostitutionsbeutel zu bekommen? Ja ich will.

Willkommen in HdU hc. Endlich mal wieder der 3er Random-Buff, 230k Trefferpunkte, kann ja nicht viel schief gehen. Eule 390er Gear, Magier 378er Gear, Todesritter 340er Gear, PvP Mischmasch, teils unverzaubert ... 1 Caster Item, ein Priesterheiler, 330er Gear, fehlende Verzauberungen + Sockel, Caster Items ... Nunja, sollte ja eigentlich reichen. Leider heilte er aber so, wie er aussah. Heilwerte habe ich mir nicht angeschaut, jedoch war sein Manaverbrauch immens. Während es bei mir keine Probleme gab, fuhr der Todesritter DD mit seinem Lebensbalken in diverse Mauern und steckte ohne Aggro weit mehr ein. Auch ich musste mich erst wieder etwas einfinden, Unterbrechungen waren ja fast schon ungewohnt.

Direkt beim ersten Boss blieb der Priester direkt mal in den Flammen stehen und kippte um, wurde wieder geholt, bekam anregen von der Eule, die zudem Gelassenheit zünden musste ... Irgendwie hats gepasst. Auch danach ... immer wieder blieb ausgerechnet der Heiler ne Sekunde länger als erwartet in irgendwelchen Flächen, starb zumindest fast ... Beim Trash vorm Endboss starben dann direkt noch Magier + Todesritter, weil diese in den Explosionen stehen blieben, wobei das ja nicht ganz so einfach ist. Immer wieder entschuldigte sich der Priester ... Aus Versehen haben wir noch 2 Erfolge mitgemacht, den Speedrun und den Endbosskill, bevor er die 100 Energie erreicht.

Nach einer Pause ging es dann nochmal um 21 Uhr mit meinem 15er Jäger in die Höhle des Wehklagens. Ich wusste gar nicht, das man da so viel kürschnern kann :-) Hier gab es nur ein kleines Problem: Der Tank kannte sich mal wieder nicht aus ... Da die Gegner alle ca. Stufe 19 und damit orange - rot waren, habe ich desöfteren gepullt :>


----------



## Terrorzapfen (9. Mai 2012)

so ähnlich ist meine Erfahrung mit der Eule auch. Den 397er DS-Kolben hatte ich schon, 391 ilvl und nicht so den Bringerschaden (20K Single target Puppe). Dann bekam ich den 410er Heilerkolben, weil ihn keiner mehr brauchte. Ich teste den an der Puppe und komme auf 26K.....


----------



## Fremder123 (9. Mai 2012)

403


----------



## Doofkatze (10. Mai 2012)

Horden LFR. Ich weiß nicht, irgendwie sind die zumindest in unserem Realmpool rund um Malorne, Nethersturm, die Aldor und Tearer schwächer als die Allianz.

Im ersten Teil war ich der einzige Decurser, 43 x bei Zonozz entzaubert (1 hats dahingerafft, weil auch Heilung fehlte)

Der zweite Teil war wirklich schrecklich.

Beim sechsten Boss lief kaum jemand in die Kreise. So haben wir beim ersten Kreis direkt mal 120k Schaden genommen, der zweite kam mittig, wo alle rumstanden, 50k Schaden, beim dritten 200k Schaden (4 Leute tot), beim vierten waren wir wieder da und zu zweit im Kreis (wieder tot), beim fünften ein einsamer DD, wo zeitgleich der Raidlead schrie: "nicht in die Kreise stellen". Jup, danke.

Irgendwie wurde der Boss dann noch von den verbliebenen rund 10 Leuten getötet. Über die Heilerflames will ich mich mal gar nicht so ärgern.

Der Rücken lief mal wieder recht problemlos, bis auf das bis zu 5 Spieler die Kernschmelze abbekamen.

Vor dem Wahnsinn ging ein Tank.

Irgendein Spieler fand es witzig, ein /me emote zu verfassen, das wir "afk gemeldet" wurden. Nach kurzer Zeit wurde ein Kickvote gegen den Spieler gestartet, was vielleicht auf mit seinen 12k DPS und 360er Gear zusammenhing, wer weiß ...

Der Kickvote wurde abgelehnt. Jemand schrieb, das er ja mit einer Gilde aus 8 Mann hier war, unter anderem der verbliebende Tank + 2 Heiler. Und wenn der Spieler gekickt würde, würden alle den Schlachtzug verlassen und dann ständen wir blöd da... cool, gedroht wird nun auch schon.

Nach rund 10 Minuten kam tatsächlich wieder ein Tank hinzu. Der Kampf wurde gestartet.

Heiltechnisch recht schwierig, da lieber die Tentakel gemacht wurde statt dem Blitz. Bei der 4. Plattform zeriss es 17 Leute, weil "niemand" auf die blasigen Tentakel ging. Wipe.

Kurzer Blick ins Recount ... Jetzt wurde alles klar. Die 8 Mann der Gilde haben die Kreise auf dem Schiff gemieden, deshalb der Schaden. Dumm nur, das sie der Gruppe erst beim letzten Kreis ca. 1 Sekunde vor Einschlag gesagt haben, das sie das so machen. Auch haben sie nur die Tentakel am Rand und die Kralle angegriffen. Kein (kaum, nur 1-2 Spieler von denen) Schaden auf den Elementiumblitz, kein Schaden auf die blasigen Tentakel.

Wieder gingen einige Leute, wieder kam nach dem Wipe kein Tank dazu, nach ca. 10 Minuten hat sich dann die Gilde geschlossen umgebracht (in den Mahlstrom gesprungen) und wir sind um 23 Uhr dann rausgegangen ...

Schöner Spruch zum Ende: Ein Priester packte sich levitieren drauf und sprang gen Mahlstrom mit dem Kommentar: "irgendwie muss man doch nach Tiefenheim kommen"


----------



## Quadun (10. Mai 2012)

OMG ! Aber der Spruch von Priester ist Lustig


----------



## Fremder123 (10. Mai 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Irgendein Spieler fand es witzig, ein /me emote zu verfassen, das wir "afk gemeldet" wurden.


Das ist eine Unsitte aus dem PvP. Zu Beginn während der 2minütigen Vorbereitungsphase flüstert der Witzbold einen mit diesem Makro an und dass man /afk remove eingeben solle. Tut man das, fliegt man sofort aus dem BG und hat den Deserteurdebuff. Witzischkeit kennt halt keine Grenzen und wenn sie noch so idiotisch daherkommt.


----------



## ego1899 (10. Mai 2012)

Klingt ganz so als wärst du da schonmal drauf reingefallen


----------



## Fremder123 (10. Mai 2012)

Aber natürlich. Einmal. Schon zu 70er Zeiten.


----------



## Figetftw! (10. Mai 2012)

Seit wann muss man im LFR bei Blackhorn in den Kreise stehen? Das Schiff geht doch so oder so nicht kaputt


----------



## Hosenschisser (10. Mai 2012)

Figetftw! schrieb:


> Seit wann muss man im LFR bei Blackhorn in den Kreise stehen? Das Schiff geht doch so oder so nicht kaputt


Das hab ich von Anfang an nicht verstanden und lustiger Weise wird man auch noch angemacht, wenn man als Tank die Mobs nicht zum Kreis zieht.


----------



## Erynberia (10. Mai 2012)

Figetftw! schrieb:


> Seit wann muss man im LFR bei Blackhorn in den Kreise stehen? Das Schiff geht doch so oder so nicht kaputt





Geht es nicht? Hmm... Ich glaub, das wissen die wenigsten. Ich wusste es zum Beispiel auch nicht. Aber da ich es mittlerweile gewohnt bin, immer in die Kreise zu laufen beim Schiff, wird es wohl nur schwer sein, sich umzugewöhnen. Aber dann brauch ich wenigstens kein schlechtes Gewissen haben, wenn ich mal nicht drin stehe.


----------



## sensêij1988 (11. Mai 2012)

Figetftw! schrieb:


> Seit wann muss man im LFR bei Blackhorn in den Kreise stehen? Das Schiff geht doch so oder so nicht kaputt


genauso wie das Gerücht "Im LFR macht DW beim Rückrat keine Rolle"


Aber ich habe es im LFR noch nie gesehen das das Luftschiff unter 20% Leben viel denke eher das das Teil einfach zuviel Leben hat um überhaupt kaputt zu gehen.


----------



## Tomratz (11. Mai 2012)

Ich hab es mir mit allen meinen Chars angewöhnt, da rein zu laufen. 

Man kennt das ja aus der guten alten WotlK Zeit, irgendwann waren die Inis outgeared und man ist einfach in Voidzonen stehengeblieben. Als dann Cata kam, hatte man sich so dran gewöhnt dass die Heiler das gegen heilen, dass man weiter in Voidzones stehen geblieben ist. Ergebnis: Jede Menge Wipes am Anfang von Cata.

Genauso kann man sich dran gewöhnen, nicht in die Kreise zu laufen und wenn man das dann im 10er oder 25er oder gar in den Hardmodes auch macht, ist der Wipe vorprogrammiert.

Ist euch das bissel weniger DpS, wenn ihr euch mal bewegen müsst, so wichtig?


----------



## Torode (11. Mai 2012)

Warmasters Ship geht nicht kaputt im LFR, das ist schon richtig, du hast glaub ich nur 3 oder 4 große Schläge auf Schiff und eben die paar kleinen nicht ins Gewicht fallenden Schläge. Kommst letzendlich auf 90 % Schaden raus ca. .


----------



## StCuthbert (11. Mai 2012)

Torode schrieb:


> Warmasters Ship geht nicht kaputt im LFR...



... normalerweise schon, aber unmöglich ist es nicht, wenn sich der Kampf sehr in die Länge zieht und sich niemand in die "großen Kreise" stellt.


----------



## xxXDarknessXxx (11. Mai 2012)

ich hab schon mal gesehen wie das Schiff kaputt ging im LFR.

es ist möglich selten aber möglich.


----------



## Fremder123 (14. Mai 2012)

Torode schrieb:


> Warmasters Ship geht nicht kaputt im LFR


O doch, das geht es sehr wohl. Selbst erlebt in den Anfängen des LfR. Da waren einige Experten einer Gilde und behaupteten steif und fest, man solle sich nicht in die großen Voids stellen. Keiner. Die natterten solange, bis der Rest von uns schließlich drauf einging. Nichts wurde abgefangen und kurz darauf flogen 25 Spieler durch die Luft. Es geht. Genauso wie die Rolle auf dem Rücken. Auch im LfR. Man muss nur wollen. 

So, zu den aktuellen Geschehnissen. Ich hatte am Wochenende mal wieder Lust zu tanken und da ich noch sämtliches Platten-Account-Equip von einem gelöschten Charakter auf der Bank hatte, war die Sache klar. Paladin nicht, irgendwie zu lahmarschig. DK hab ich ausprobiert, war nicht so meins. Bärchen hab ich schon. Also muss ein Krieger her. Rumchargen fetzt. Gesagt getan und eine fesche Worgen-Kriegerin erstellt. Nach kurzer Eingewöhnung ging auch das tanken gut von der Hand. Wie ich es bei all meinen Twinks mache achte ich stets auf bestmögliche Ausrüstung, auch wenn diese eventuell gleich wieder ausgetauscht wird.

Also rein in den Dungeonfinder (wer das Ding nochmal verflucht wird lebenslang gebannt^^). Ein Instant-Invite folgte dem nächsten, das ist eben der Luxus den man als Tank genießt. Nicht mal als Heiler gehts so schnell. Schließlich kam ein Heilpaladin. Nach den ersten beiden Mobs (und wahrscheinlich einem Blick ins Schadensmeter) meinte er "Endlich mal ein Tank der auch tanken kann". Ich schwoll natürlich an wie ein Ochsenfrosch, übte mich aber in zurückhaltender Bescheidenheit. Wir pflügten dann auch durch die Ini wie ein Mähdrescher durchs Kornfeld, was den Holy derart begeisterte dass er sofort nochmal anmeldete. Und nochmal. Kloster, Gnomeregan, wieder Kloster.

In Gnome liefen wir dann zur Höchstform auf. Es ist ja mittlerweile Standard dass man zu Beginn in die Mitte runterspringt, den Fallschirmen in der Kiste sei Dank. So landet man sanft direkt zu Füßen der Wässrigen Ablagerung und kann sich direkt in den Bosskampf stürzen. Nun, nachdem ich also hinuntergesprungen war hüpften die anderen hinterdrein, darunter auch ein Jäger. Und der hatte offenbar sein Pet nicht weggepackt. Normalerweise verschwindet dieses ja wenn es zu weit von Herrchen weg ist, diesem speziellen Pet hatte man das aber offenbar noch nicht mitgeteilt. Der Boss lag also, wir gingen weiter und in dem Moment tauchte das Jägerpet auf und lief schwanzwedelnd zu Herrchen. Gefolgt von den Troggs der halben Instanz, die das Pet brav aportierte. Nun konnte ich endlich mal zeigen was der Krieger drauf hat. Dank geskilltem Blut und Donner sowie Spalten und Schildschlag explodierten die Mobs förmlich und kein DD konnte da auch nur im Entferntesten mithalten (ist schon heftig, dass die Tanks bis in die WotLK-Gebiete hinein oft den meisten Schaden machen). Der Holy schrieb glücklich in den Chat dass endlich mal was los sei und er mal heilen durfte.

Waren schöne Runs und Schutzkrieger macht Spaß.^^


----------



## Doofkatze (14. Mai 2012)

Kann ich nur bestätigen. Schutzkrieger sind cool, genau in der Spielweise.


Gestern Mittag kam ich von der Familie zurück, kein Gildenmitglied online, alle in der Mittagspause (die ca. 4 Stunden (14-18 Uhr)) anhielt. Nunja ... kannste halt machen, was de willst.
DK-Tanklein rausgeholt, Platte geputzt und für nen Beutel (der weiter an den Hexer versand wird) angemeldet. Endzeit.

Standartinterface. Es zeigt die Gegner wie folgt an: Nach Rolle (Tank, Heiler, DD) geordnet, dann nach Alphabet. Erste Person unter mir also der Heiler. Pala, 403er Gear. Höhö ... Wird ja n Spaziergang. Dann kamen die DDs...
egal, wird schon passen. Magier, Krieger, Paladin ... 

Echo von Baine ... Die Trashgruppen kann man ja auslassen. Ich töte sie ganz gerne, dann gibts keine Probleme. Ich durfte als Letzter durch den Teleporter, der Krieger wünschte sich schon die Zweihandwaffe ... Als mein Ladescreen vorbei war, standen die anderen 4 schon bei Baine. Na super ... Ich bin ein Mobmagnet (ein weiterer Grund, warum ich solche Gruppen gerne wegmache), aber es ging alles gut. Das oben genannte Setup war natürlich schon cool. Vor allem, weil auch der Heilpaladin auf unsere Platt-Form(höhö, Wortwitz) kam.

Statistisch gesehen kein Fehler ... Es waren immer 4 Leute, die zur nächsten Plattform schwimmen durften, weil Baine immer unsere Plattform kaputt machte ... Hmm ... die machen aber mächtig Schaden^^ 6k,7k,8k.
Genau mit diesen Zahlen ging es gen Azurdrachenschrein. Die Waffe war übrigens nicht gedroppt. Ich tankte die erste Gruppe an, machte 52% des Gesamtschadens (27k), fragte anschließend, ob jener 378er Magier oder 364er Paladin nicht mal mitkämpfen könnten. Schließlich finde ich es schon erschreckend, wenn die Hauptangriffe Nahkampf bzw. beim Magier das Multischattenblitzschmuckstück aus dem LFR sind und am meisten Schaden machen. Vom 340er Krieger (!) habe ich jetzt mal nichts erwartet. 
Keine Antwort. Sie sind einfach weitergerannt, haben dabei eine Gruppe umrannt, die ich eigentlich hätte machen wollen, haben dann aber die nächste Gruppe "body"gepullt, während ich noch an der anderen stand ... Gaanz klasse... Hingerannt, mitgekämpft. Kurz bevor der Priester zumindest starb (das zieht sich, wenn die DDs so wenig Schaden machen), kam die Gruppe danach auch noch hinzugedackelt, sodass ich mal so richtig Spaß hatte. Am Schaden hat sich nichts geändert. Ca. 25k DPS zusammen von den 3 DDs, ich blieb auch gegen nun 7 Gegner an Platz 1 mit mittlerweile 34k DPS.
Ich war kurz vorm platzenden Kragen. Warum immer ich? ...

Der Bosskampf war echt verwunderlich. Da hat jemand anderes doch tatsächlich mit mir unterbrochen. So musste ich als Tank NUR die Hälfte der Flammenkerne einsammeln.

Auf zu Moruzond. Nochmal angesprochen, das jene DDs ruhig etwas mehr Schaden machen könnten, da es als Tank doch recht anstrengend auf Dauer wird, neben dem normalen Tanken und mitheilen nun zusätzlich noch den kompletten Schaden machen zu müssen.

Kriegerchen meldete sich ... Worüber ich mich eigentlich aufregen würde. Dafür, das ich die 3 hier durchziehe ... Nö, kann gar nicht sein. Gut gelaunt ging es in den Moruzondkampf. WoW ... Der Magier zündet tatsächlich jedes Mal Heldentum. Der Magier hatte sich noch kurz davor freiwillig für die Uhr gemeldet, der Krieger wollte, das ich auch noch die Uhr mache.

Erwartungsgemäß dauerte der Kampf trotzdem ewig. Zwar hatten der Palaheiler und ich alles im Griff, jedoch wurde trotzdem immer gedrückt, wenn Heldentum auslief. Unabhängig davon, wie viel Platz man noch hatte, das alle auf 100% waren.

Zum Schluss überholte mich der Magier im Schaden noch knapp. 22k gegen meine 21k ... danke fürs Gespräch ... Noch kurz bevor ich die Gruppe verlassen konnte, wollte der Krieger schon die nächste Runde mit mir anwählen ... Ne danke ...

Ein Blick auf den Tapferkeitspunktestand ... über 3000. DD-Skillung ausgepackt, Anmeldung für den LFR laufen lassen. Equipment gebastelt. Ne Hose bräucht ich noch für den 4er Bonus ...

Die Einladung kam ... 2 von 4 Bossen (Teil 1) besiegt? Egal, angenommen. Ich stand im Tempel, hüpfte gemeinsam mit dem Rest der Gruppe (15 Mann ca.) runter, als auch schon der Trefferpunktbalken des Tanks schwankte...Unten angekommen vernaschten mich freudestrahlend 6 Blubs.

Mein Auge zuckte mal wieder ... Will ich mir das tatsächlich antun? ...

Wieder heruntergesprungen, diesmal gebufft ... hmm ... der Tank pullt die ersten Blubs aber recht weit links ... die Gruppe dahinter kam direkt dazu ... Diesmal passte aber alles. Schließlich waren wir vollzählig. Zwar versuchten die Heiler mal wieder eindrucksvoll, die Gruppe trotzdem noch zu wipen, aber es ging auf.

Jorsahj lag wenig später.

Hagara ... Die ersten 2 fokussierenden Angriffe zerlegten den entsprechenden Tank jeweils ... In der dritten Phase, 2 Sekunden bevor die Eisphase kam, zündete ein Magier Heldentum ... irgendwie passend zu dem Tag ...


Nach einer Pause war das erste Gildenmitglied da, die einzige Gruppe, der uns zugewiesen wurden in Teil 2 (nach 30minütger Wartezeit) war eine DS:Wahnsinn-Gruppe, also 3 von 4 Bossen tot. Alles eigentlich gar nicht so schlimm. Schön, als FrostDK bei dem Boss wieder vorne zu stehen ... mit 65k ... Wär da nicht ein kleines Detail gewesen ... Ich wollte mal wieder eine Plattform zu viel machen und bin voller Überzeugung in den Tod gehüpft ... Das ist mir zum zweiten Mal passiert. Am liebsten wäre ich im Boden versunken.


----------



## Fremder123 (15. Mai 2012)

Gestern Abend wieder mit der kleinen Tank-Kriegerin unterwegs gewesen. Und es wurde ein "Paladin-Erziehungsabend".

Instanz 1, Uldaman: Nach dem Ladebildschirm befand ich mich mitten in der Instanz, im Raum der Indiana Jones parodiert. Der andere Tank war offenbar abgehauen. Ich hatte mich kaum umgesehen, da ertönte es im Chat: "tank go". Urheber war der anwesende Retri. Schön, meine Lieblingsklientel - selbst keine Eier zum tanken, aber auf dicke Hose machen und dem Tank vorschreiben wie schnell es gehen soll. Vielleicht war ja der andere Tank deswegen gegangen, aber ich bin kein Kind von Traurigkeit und bei mir war er da genau an der richtigen Adresse. Ich erwiderte also: "Ich goe wann ich es für richtig halte". Stellte mich auf nette Wortwechsel ein. Aber nein, Ruhe im Chat. Gut, schon was gelernt. Ich aktiviere den Stab der die Titanin befreit und der Boss liegt schnell. Weiter gings. Im nächsten Raum ziehe ich die Skorpion-Gruppen zusammen und verliere ständig die Aggro. Was nun wieder los? Ein wissender Blick auf die Buffleiste des Retris offenbart die naheliegende Ursache. "Mach Zorn aus". Keine Reaktion. Gut, macht ja nix, ich rühr mich nicht weg bis das geklärt ist. "Mach Zorn aus", wiederholte ich und siehe da, der Zorn verschwand. Ab da war der Retri dann brav, folgte ohne Wiederworte und machte das was er soll. Geht doch.

Instanz 2, Scholomance: Es wurde langsam spät, aber eine Instanz ging noch vorm schlafen gehen. Also gleich mal direkt für die höchstmögliche angemeldet, die gute alte Scholomance. Hallo gesagt, Quests angenommen und los gings. Die ersten beiden Wachen umgehauen, durch das schmiedeeiserne Tor und rechts die Treppe runter in den großen Raum. Da die Mobs einen höheren Level haben als ich wollte ich erstmal eine Gruppe nach der anderen pullen um zu schauen welchen Schaden ich so einstecken muss. Nur hatte ich die Rechnung wiederum ohne den anwesenden Retri (nein, nicht derselbe wie in Uldaman) gemacht. Während ich also die erste Gruppe pulle, stürzt er sich kopfüber ins Gemenge und zieht den Rest des Raumes zusammen. Innerhalb kurzer Zeit bin ich zugedottet, gefeart, gestunnt und dergleichen mehr während ich versuche alle Adds einzusammeln. Na gut, könnte ja ein Versehen gewesen sein. Aber nein, der Möchtegern-Tank stürmt fröhlich voran in den nächsten Raum und zergt erneut unverdrossen los. Also doch kein Versehen. Na gut, mir solls egal sein, zu der späten Stunde hab ich kein Bock mich deswegen aufzuregen. Ich setze mich also an die Wand und schaue dem Retri zu. Leider ist unser Heiler dienstbeflissen und heilt ihn auch noch nach Kräften. Die Trashgruppen sind ohnehin zu schnell down als dass sie einen heute noch umbringen würden, da mach ich mir erst gar keine Illusionen.

Nun wird aber von den anderen gefragt, wer denn nun tanke. Ich verweise auf den Retri und dass ich nur noch schmückendes Beiwerk bin solange er Amok läuft. Der Retri selbst sagt nicht ein Wort, die ganze Zeit nicht. Stumm wie ein Fisch läuft er in den Raum wo man den Fledermaus-Herold mittels Kohlebecken ruft. Ich raffe mich auf und ziehe hinterdrein, irgendwann wollen wir ja auch mal weiterkommen. Er stellt sich natürlich in den Herold rein und beginnt sofort nachdem dieser angreifbar ist. Ich tanke diesen nun doch... irgendwann wollen wir ja auch mal weiterkommen. Wundersamerweise scheint ihn unsere vorige Unterhaltung dann doch zur Raison gebracht zu haben, denn danach wartete er brav, bis ich wenigstens in die Gruppen gestürmt bin.

Waren schon komische Vögel unterwegs gestern, aber war nix bei was sich nicht mit Ruhe und Gelassenheit aussitzen lässt.


----------



## sensêij1988 (15. Mai 2012)

ach ja der Fluch der low lvl Inis ich queste immer bis zur Scherbenwelt mich durch da spätestens da die meisten DDs merken das sie nicht so gut als Tanks geeignet sind.


----------



## Fremder123 (15. Mai 2012)

Och wie gesagt, mich bringt das nicht aus der Ruhe. Spätestens dann, wenn die Möchtegern-Imbas sehen dass ich fähigkeitenbedingt speziell in Gruppen als Lowlevel-Tank 50% des Schadens mache, schrumpft ihr Schwengel ganz fix auf Erbsengröße und sie traben brav hinterdrein.

Zudem, was nützt mir das Tankdasein, wenn es nix zu tanken gibt? Ich WILL ja in die Instanzen. So paar Hanseln die aus der Reihe tanzen biegt man sich schon gerade. Und wenn nicht, dann geht man aus der Gruppe und meldet neu an - Instant-Invite kommt sowieso... instant.^^


----------



## Dogarn (15. Mai 2012)

Ich habe einen neuen Lieblingsspruch.

"Pull mal mehr!"

Ich war letztens mit einer Gildengruppe in Grim Batol Random unterwegs, und meine bessere Hälfte, der Healpala, meinte, es wäre langweilig die gebombten Gruppen einzeln zu pullen, da könnt schon mal mehr kommen.

Es macht eine perverse Freude den ganzen Trash vorm Boss zusammenzuziehen und umzuhauen.

Aber das war nicht die einzige Gegebenheit wo mein neuer Lieblingsspruch fiel.

So wurde ich von einem kleinen Gildenmitglied gebeten doch eine nhc zu tanken. Als guter Gildenchef macht man das ja. Ich also mit dem kleinen angemeldet...plopps Verlorene Stadt der Tol´vir.

Die Schauspieler:
Mein DK Tank, Der kleine Gildenkrieger, ein heilig Priester........Magier, Jäger.

Und ich denke mir noch:

"Ruuuuhig, es ist nur eine nhc...Es ist bestimmt nur Zufall, dass Magier und Jäger dabei sind......ruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhig."

Keline Taktikdiskussion:

Der Weg zum Ersten Boss geht vom Instanzeingang über die Brücke und dann entweder links oder rechts rum zum Altar, wo der Boss steht. Seit jeher laufe ich links herum, vielleicht, weil ich Linksträ...lassen wir das.

Ich laufe auf jeden Fall links herum!
Mein Gildenkollege eifert seinem Chef nach. Braver Bursche. Der Heiler dreht sich erstmal nen Joint (er stand afk am Instanzeingang) und hat nach ner Minute kapiert, wohin ich gelaufen bin und kam mir dann auch nach.

Soweit so gut.

Aber nun kam es, dass ich pullte.

Und laut Murphys Gesetzt geht schief, was schief gehen kann.
Ich möchte dieses Gesetzt um die Klausel, Wenn in deiner Gruppe ein Magier und ein Jäger sind, über die du keine Kontrolle in Form von Gildenmembern hast, und du dann pullst, beginnt das Chaos! , erweitern.

Die erste Mobgruppe war nicht weiter tragisch. Da ertönte der Spruch "Pull mal mehr!" aus der Heilerkehle.

Ich schalte also in den zweiten Gang, schnappe mir den General, und pulle dann gleich die Mobgruppe beim Boss mit, als ich einen zweiten General, und eine zweite Mobgruppe sehe, die Mopsfidel auf mich zukommt.

Das Gruppeninterface zeigt einen toten Magier und einen sich tot stellenden Jäger.

WAS WAR PASSIERT?:

Ich war links herum gelaufen. Magier und Jäger allerdings rechts herum. Durch die Positionierung der Heilerleiche fiel mir auf, dass dieser den General gepullt hatte, sich womöglich hinter dem Eisblock verschanzte, während der Jäger ein zwei Schüsse auf den General abgab, und zeitgleich die Gruppe pullte. Nun kippte der Magier tot um, Eisblock war ausgelaufen, Jäger bekommt Panik und stellt sich tot.

Und alles rennt auf den Heiler zu, der jetzt in der Aggroliste ganz oben steht.

Ein Tod und Verfall und ein pestilenz mit Siedenes Blut später bestand für den Heiler keine Gefahr mehr.

Aber der Magier war tot, und der Jäger tat den Teufel, um uns zu helfen.

Wir konnten von Glück reden, dass der Boss nicht mitgepullt wurde.

Nachdem sich die Horde an Trash nun vor Bob versammelt hatte wollte der Heal doch atsächlich den Magier rezzen, fand die Idee mit dem Kickvote dann aber doch ansprechender.

Die beiden Kavallieros wurden gekickt, prompt fanden sich zwei Krieger, die nun halfen...

Epische Gruppe, DK Prietser drei Krieger...

Und alles verlief wie am Schnürchen.

So long
Der Hauptverantwortliche


----------



## Fremder123 (15. Mai 2012)

Dogarn schrieb:


> Ich habe einen neuen Lieblingsspruch.
> 
> "Pull mal mehr!"


O ja. Gestern auch Smite-Diszi als Heiler in Gruppe, dem konnts auch nicht schnell genug gehen. Hat mit diesem Kommentar auch ständig irgendwelche Gruppen gepullt und ist da rumgetanzt wo ich als Tank garantiert nicht war. Ich hab aber nix gesagt und ihm die Mobs aber jedes Mal abgenommen, schließlich musste er selbst den Schlamassel gegenheilen. Immerhin wars so nicht langweilig.^^


----------



## Sindbad1988 (17. Mai 2012)

Moin ich hab auch mal was, 


Heute Morgen um 00:20 ich denke mir gehste nochmal schnell ins lfr, hab mich eben mit Meinem Pala Tank angemeldet und hatte ne Min Später mein Inv, och geil nen Krieger als First, kannste ja dd machen hab ich mir gedacht, bei Morchi dann kahm das dunkle erwachen, er verreckte. ich muss dazu sagen wir hatten 3 Pala Heals 1 mit DS 10 Equip die anderen LFR, der rest dudu, Schami, haben ihren job echt gut gemacht, ich habe dann Als Retri mit Zorn den Boss getankt war schon geil xD. 

Der Kampf war geschafft und der Krieger wurde gerezzt, ich Speccte also auf Tank zurück, um im notfall einzu springen, er scheint das mitbekommen zu haben und ich ha drauf hab die aggro, -.- dacht ich mir jetz macht der garnix mehr naja egal, Zwischendurch Spottet er ohne Grund und berhält die aggro wenn er will dacht ich mir. und dann kahms er brüllt im chat Spott Spott, paff er kippte aus den latschen. ich den boss zu ende getankt alles reibungslos, Krieger wurde gerezzt ich guckte ihn mir an, alles auf ausdauer, auf Sockel bonus geschissen nur ausdauer. ok es war mir klar warum der umkippt als ich ihn dann drauf hinwies das seine sockeln fürn Popo ist meinte er wieso leben ist doch gut, ich sag ja aber wenn du schaden kassiert wie als wärst du nackt bringt das nix nutz doch mal cd´s wenigstens, diese aussage kahm dann von ihm im allgemeinchat zurück, : """"was sind cd´s ? sry hab den acc von ebay"""""" ich konnte ncih schnell genug lol schreiben da war er schon weg xD. 

für fehler und schirft haftet der stift, satzzeichen sind überflüssig xD


----------



## Kyrador (18. Mai 2012)

Sindbad1988 schrieb:


> hab mich eben mit Meinem Pala Tank angemeldet und hatte ne Min Später mein Inv, och geil nen Krieger als First, kannste ja dd machen hab ich mir gedacht



Finde den Fehler...
Sowas hab ich ja immer gern, sich als Tank anmelden für flotten Invite und dann als DD spielen wollen...


----------



## garak111 (18. Mai 2012)

Ein tolles Erlebnis vergangene Woche:
Wie jeden Donnerstag wollten einige Gildis versuchen, ein paar Teilchen im LfR abzugreifen. 4 Heiler und 2 DD erhalten nach kurzer Wartezeit den invite. Trash vor Ultraxion (wir mel-den uns immer erst für den Teil 2 an). Kurz nach invite erscheint im Raidchannel ein „6 Zeiler“ eines Shammys. Irgendwie kann ich gar nicht mehr nachvollziehen, was er uns eigentlich mitteilen wollte, irgendein blablabla und blubblublubb. Habe mich gezwungen gesehen, mal nachzufragen, was er so inhaliert. Danach kamen Sätze des Entsetzens, weil der Spieler ...  einer der besten der europäischen Liga sei und er der beste der Besten ist und gottgleicher Status usw. usw. Ich hab nur gedacht:

1. Kommt da einer gleich mit seinen eigenen Fanboys in den lfR (die waren sogar von ande-ren Servern)

2. WOW ist wie Fussball ein Manschafts“sport“art. Was kann einer im Raid ohne die anderen bewerkstelligen?

Nun gut bei den ersten beiden Bossen war er mit Abstand der beste Heiler und wirklich er beherrschte seinen Schamanen. Auf dem Rücken muss er wohl seinen Fans mitgeteilt haben, dass sie alle Tentakel erledigen soll, damit es schneller geht. Der Rest des Raids war jedoch nicht ganz so der Meinung und es ging eine lustige Debatte los. Letztendlich meinte der Shammy, dass er dies auch alleine geheilt bekomme und sich keiner aufregen soll.
Da unsere Gilde mit 4 Heilern präsent war, haben wir dann auch geschlossen unsere Heilungen eingestellt. Und nochmals angemerkt, der Shammy war wirklich gut. Ich glaube er hätte es auch fast alleine geschafft, aber ein Gemisch ging mitten im Raid hoch und dass konnte er auch nicht mehr gegenheilen. Also WIPE. Wieder harte Diskussion, was dass alles im lfR soll, hin und her und wir haben den Rücken nun ganz normal fertiggemacht. 

Todesschwinge.
Ansage des Shammys: Die 4 low-bob heiler sollen schaden machen. Er macht das alles alleine. Gut auch hier wieder die Ansage im Gildenchannel genau dieses so umzusetzen. Und auch hier wieder: Er war total Super. Ich glaube sogar, er hätte es wirklich alleine geschafft, allerdings wie heißt es schön: Hochmut kommt vor dem Fall. Sprung-Bug über die 2 Plattform und er war tot. 4 seiner Fanboys sind gleich danach in den Tod gesprungen. Wir haben dann sofort wieder mit dem Heilen begonnen und haben es trotzdem noch geschafft. 

Ein bisschen Gespottet ging dann durch den Raidchannel und natürlich auch Schadensfreude (aber alles irgendwie noch in Grenzen). Der Shammy war gut geladen und hat ordentlich Dampf abgelassen. Als er zuletzt dann sehr ordinär und beleidigend wurde (der berühmte Mutter-Satz und orale Praktiken) haben doch einige Tickets verfasst. Auch ich habe nach rund 7 Jahren mein erstes GM-Ticket wegen Beleidigung geschrieben. Ich hoffe, Blizzard gibt ihm eine ordentliche Auszeit zum Nachdenken. Warum nur muss ein überaus talentierter Spieler so arrogant und ordinär sein bzw. was suchen solche Halbgötter dann im lfR?

Und an alle die meinen sie seinen Gottes Stellvertreter in Sachen WOW auf Erden:

Alleine schafft ihr einen aktuellen Raid NIEMALS alleine. Und das ist auch gut so


----------



## Doofkatze (22. Mai 2012)

Ein ganz gewöhnliches RBG.

Kriegshymenschlucht. 10 gegen 10. 3 Hordenheiler gegen 1 Allianzheiler. Wir, die Allianz haben immerhin 6 Leute einschl. mich, die Full PvP angezogen sind (in meinem Fall zwar nur Mischmasch aus Saison 10 + 11, aber immerhin), einen Mitspieler mit immerhin 3 PvPteilen und 3 weitere Leute, die Full PvE rumlaufen.

Unser Heiler makiert sich selbst, ein Paladin mit 234k Trefferpunkten (Full PvP) makiert sich als Tank, also Flaggenträger. Allianz und Horde laufen aneinander vorbei und holen die jeweilige Flagge. Auf dem Rückweg kommt es auf der Hälfte des Schlachtfeldes zum Kampf. Unser Tank lässt sich darauf nicht ein und geht einfach schnurstracks allein weiter, nur um dann allein in der Basis zu hocken und warten, während wir anderen 9 kämpfen und kämpfen und jeder eher auf Schurken geht als auf die immerhin 3 Heiler. Mitten im Getümmels setzen sich 2 Gegner ab und laufen zu unserem Futzie, während wir durch 2 Frostmages und nen Jäger ständig geslowt werden.

Die 2 Hordler kommen an unserem Tank an, die Leiste geht runter, Hand auflegen, die Leiste geht wieder runter, Tank tot, Flagge zurück, Flaggenabgabe 0:1

Der Tank schreibt noch "danke für die Hilfe" und verlässt dann die Gruppe. Hinzu kommt ein Mitspieler mit 105k Trefferpunkten. In unserem Getümmel sterben nun unsere Leute einer nach dem anderen, die Hordler kämpfen sich zu unserem Friedhof vor, 4 Leute gehen mit ihrem Geist abseits direkt afk, der Rest wird abgefarmt.

Dann kommt die übliche Flamerei, was für idiotische Gruppen man ja heute wieder finden würde. Am Ende bekomme ich immerhin 48 Ehrenpunkte. 45 für die Niederlage, 3 für den einzigen Kill des Spiels.


----------



## Doofkatze (23. Mai 2012)

Day of Agents (DoA, Dead or alive?)

Ist das Leben nicht schön? Ich kam gestern Abend mal wieder in WoW online, nachdem ich am Vortag Diablo 3 auf dem Normal-Modus beendet hatte.

Nicht auf den Wochentag achtend, starteten wir zu dritt, Hordenseite, ich als Druidenheiler + 2 Jäger in die heroischen Instanzen. Entsprechend Palatank + Frodesritter.

Endzeit. Azurdrachenschrein. Zusammen erlegten wir die erste Gruppe links Gruppe, danach ging ein Jäger in Stealth und holte schonmal 15 von 16 Steinchen, während der Tank wartete bei der ersten rechten Gruppe (wo Jaina ja sowieso hinspringt). Als die Gruppe kurz weg war und der letzte Stein frei wurde, hüpfte der Todesritter freudestrahlend hin und holte somit Jaina. Anstatt die Gruppe zu töten jedoch hüpfte der Tank bei der erscheinenden Jaina rum und so begann der Kampf instand, als Jaina bereit war ... 

Die eine erste Gruppe stand natürlich noch, kam im Kampfgeschehen hinzu und tötete uns selbstverständlich, da ich mit 18k HPS nicht so ganz mitkam, zumal Priester + Zauberer freudestrahlend auf mich gingen, was der Tank nicht mitbekam.

Kommentar des Tanks nach dem Wipe: "so jetzt aber bitte ohne Fail!". Bitte? Wer hat den Schuld? Wer hat denn Jaina angetankt, obwohl die Gruppe noch stand?

Brunnen der Ewigkeit. Alles lief recht sauber bis zum Ende des zweiten Bosses. Kaum Außergewöhnlichkeiten. Dann jedoch wurde der Tank schonmal eilig, sodass postwendend meine Stimmung in den Keller sank. 1 der beiden Jäger war mittlerweile zu Bett, sodass Tank + 2 DDs (Eule + Schurke) Random dabei waren. Denn direkt durfte ich wieder mit rund 15k HPS heilen. Davon hatte ich schon zu Beginn der Instanz genug, als der Tank anfing, obwohl ich erst 50k Mana hatte und noch trank. Alleine bei dem Kampf sind wir schon fast gestorben, da nicht wirklich viel Schaden von den beiden DDs rüberkam.

Dann der Boss. "wer unterbricht?" Unser Jäger bekam meine Verärgerung vorher mit und war auch schon leicht geladen, immerhin machte er mit 20k DPS teilweise 50% des Schadens. "du". Kurz darauf meldete sich endlich mal der Schurke, der dann unterbrechen wollte. Der Kampf begann, Eule wird erste Hand, Jägerchen holt ihn raus. Aszhara unterbrochen durch den Schurken, die zweiten Adds kommen, die ersten leben noch. Jäger 27k DPS, Eule 6k DPS, Schurke 8k DPS. Von den zweiten Adds geht eins auf mich, hinzu noch der Schurke in der Hand, der auch mich angreift. Ich sterbe, Eulchen holt mich wieder, Gelassenheit, dann Baumgestalt. Mittlerweile sinds 4 Adds am Tank, die ich mit 19k HPS nicht mehr gegenheilen kann, zumal wieder eins auf mich geht.

Ganz unverblümt fragt der Jäger nach dem Kampf "können der Druide und der Schurke bitte etwas am Finger ziehen?". Beide hatten eigentlich 383er Gear, gleiche Gilde. Direkt kamen Sätze wie "halts Maul" vom Schurken. Nu war die Stimmung so richtig fürn Hintern. Wir einigten uns auf einen weiteren Kampf, meinen Jäger musste ich davon überzeugen, überhaupt noch mitzuspielen, schlussendlich zog er mit. Der Kampf begann, wieder machten die Eule und der Schurke so viel Schaden wie vorher. Diesmal wurde der Jäger hochgenommen. Ca. 30 Sekunden ging der dann auf mich, bevor die Eule sich endlich entschied, mal den Jäger zu befreien. Mein Mana sank und sank, diesmal bin ich jedoch nicht gestorben und konnte die Gruppe mit 23k HPS (382er Gear bei mir) irgendwie durchheilen. Bei Mannoroth ignorierte der Tank völlig die gefangene Tyrande, zwischenzeitlich hatte ich rund 15 Adds am Hintern. Irgendwie, irgendwann ging man nach dem Ableben vom Kommandanten/General dann doch mal auf die beiden Adds und nach langem hin- und her lag dann auch Mannoroth. Irgendwann habe ich angefangen mitzukämpfen und erreichte immer noch mehr DPS als der Tank ... Mit Wildpilzen, Insektenschwarm und Sternfeuer.

Zeit für Entspannung. 1. Allianzseite, 2. LFR, 3. mein Hexer (394 equipped). Wir einigten uns darauf, einfach noch eine Runde zu laufen, auch mein Gildenmitglied nahm den Hexer mit, ein Diablo-RealID-Spieler kam auch noch hinzu und ging direkt in WoW online mit seinem Heiligpriester.

Alles lief entspannt. Ein recht versöhnliches Ende, da ich wieder auf einen meiner Hexergegner getroffen bin, mit dem ich schon im Vormonat ein DPS-Race gemacht hatte. Auch dieses Mal wurde es dann noch recht spaßig, da wir uns wirklich um Platz 1 gekloppt haben, während sogar DS hc equippte Jäger nicht mithalten konnten (403er bzw. 406er Gear), wenn wir z. B. mit 56k DPS bei Zonozz unterwegs waren und es ständig Plätzewechsel gab :-)


----------



## Kamsi (26. Mai 2012)

http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/forum/topic/4209935689?page=1

random offizielles forum geschichte ^^


----------



## vortigaunt (27. Mai 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> ...



Also zu Anfang warn deine Beiträge noch durchaus amüsant, aber inzwischen find ich deine -Doofkatzekannallesundalleanderensindlowbobs- Beiträge nur noch armseelig. Gehen dir deine Selbsbeweihräucherungen nich allmählich selber aufn Sack?


----------



## Fotem (27. Mai 2012)

vortigaunt schrieb:


> Also zu Anfang warn deine Beiträge noch durchaus amüsant, aber inzwischen find ich deine -Doofkatzekannallesundalleanderensindlowbobs- Beiträge nur noch armseelig. Gehen dir deine Selbsbeweihräucherungen nich allmählich selber aufn Sack?



Hmm genau das gleiche denke ich mir auch immer


----------



## cataboom (27. Mai 2012)

vortigaunt schrieb:


> Also zu Anfang warn deine Beiträge noch durchaus amüsant, aber inzwischen find ich deine -Doofkatzekannallesundalleanderensindlowbobs- Beiträge nur noch armseelig. Gehen dir deine Selbsbeweihräucherungen nich allmählich selber aufn Sack?



/sign


----------



## zoizz (27. Mai 2012)

Ein Vorteil in den LowLv Inzen (bis ca. Lv 70) ist die Überflüssigkeit eines Tanks. Dieser Archetype hat seit Login eine überhebliche und arrogante Tag an sich, als wäre die Grp abhängig von ihm. Aber meiner Erfahrung nach kann man sehr lange - und auch viele Bosskämpfe - ohne einen Tank in der Ini überleben. Und dazu bringt es auch noch Spass, etwas mehr aus seinem Char im Zusammenspiel rauszuholen.

Also Leute: Öfters mal nen überheblichen Tank rausvoten - tut allen gut


----------



## Fumika (27. Mai 2012)

vortigaunt schrieb:


> Also zu Anfang warn deine Beiträge noch durchaus amüsant, aber inzwischen find ich deine -Doofkatzekannallesundalleanderensindlowbobs- Beiträge nur noch armseelig. Gehen dir deine Selbsbeweihräucherungen nich allmählich selber aufn Sack?



Hab seine Geschichten ja auch gern ma angeschaut.
Aber teilweise klingen manche sachen als währe *hier und dort* ma n bissl übertrieben worden.

Hatte mit meinem Tank auch scho den ein oder anderen low dd ler also kann das gut möglich sein.

Aber das mit dem Diener der Königen teil bei Aszhara nun ja...
Der Jäger wurde beim 2 ten try als erstes gegriffen,
und hast geschrieben er war Ca. 30 sec gedankenkontroliert.
Dummerweise ,soweit ich mich erinnere, muss mann den Diener innerhalb 10 sec killen weil der Spieler sonst perma übernommen wird.
Da das nicht passierte, haben die Eule und der Schurke, eigentlich alles richtig gemacht.
Und da ich selbst oft genug dort getankt habe, währt ihr ohne den Schaden des Jägers ( immerhin 27k DPS ),
von der 2 ten Add Welle überrannt worden wenn der wirklich 20 - 30 sec aus dem Kampf gewesen währe.


Bei Mannoroth meinst du dann auch noch das (obwohl du dank der adds genug am Arsch hattest) trotz deiner Heilleistung, 
du es in der 2 ten hälfte geschafft hast mehr dps zu fahren als der Tank...

Da euer Tank es scheinbar ohne Aggroverlust geschafft hatt 27 k dps gegenzutanken, 
muss sein dps in der inni mind perma bei öhm sagen wir 11 - 15 k dps liegen.

Wann hatt sich dein dmg meter pl aktiviert ? als Illidan euch in Dämonen verwandelt hatt und ihr die perma 20 k schaden Aura bekommen habt ?
Kann sein das du dann mehr dps gefahren hast, aber sein Schaden war sicherlich X ma höher als deiner.

Is nicht böse gemeint Katze aber du musst hier ned übertreiben.
Du warst warscheinlich nur sauer weil die inni ned so gut lief, (n wipe war auch dabei) vl hast dann noch erfahren das es heute nur Linsensuppe zu essen gibt, dein Boss meinte die überstunden werden heut nicht bezahlt usw usw
Da kamen die low dd ler dann noch...


----------



## Doofkatze (28. Mai 2012)

Da möchte ich mich dann doch mal kurz äußern.

Ich übertreibe nicht. Ja, ich hab ein sehr gesundes Selbstvertrauen, was meine "Leistungen" angeht, aber ich verschlimmbessere meine Meinungen nicht, um mich anders darzustellen, als ich bin.

Ich bin derzeit zeitlich immer nur recht eingeschränkt unterwegs, bin teilweise kaum eine Stunde online täglich UND treffe wirklich ständig auf irgendwelche Gruppen, die nach einem halben Jahr Bosskämpfe unterschätzen oder aber beim xten Twink einfach keine Lust haben, sich noch mit irgendwas zu beschäftigen. Ich spreche da, wenn man jetzt mal die letzten 2 Tage weglässt (wo wirklich fast alles tutti war) von einer Rate von 70% der Instanzen oder LFR-Runs, bei denen oben genannte Probleme auftauchen. Dabei muss ich gar nicht zu irgendwelchen Stilmitteln wie einer Übertreibung greifen, die Gruppen sind wirklich so, wie ich sie beschreibe, die steigern sich wirklich von Superlativ zu Superlativ.

Aber ich sage dennoch, dass es Fälle gibt, in denen sich der Faktor Zeit zwischen Fakt und Gefühl stark unterscheidet. Wenn ich wie bei Azshara richtig unter Druck heilen muss, weil der Jäger wie beschrieben längerfristig übernommen ist, dann kann ich später nur raten, ob es 25, 30 oder 35 Sekunden sind. Die Übernahme nach 10 Sekunden kann zumindest nicht zutreffen, da dies nicht mit der Dauer des Heilbaumes, anregen oder der Gelassenheit dazwischen einfach definitiv nicht passen kann. Ob es schlussendlich nun nur 25 oder 26 Sekunden waren, darüber will ich mich nicht streiten. Richtig ist auf jeden Fall, das Schurke und Eule für ca. 15-20 Sekunden das Ziel ignoriert haben und schließlich die Eule sich dann irgendwann mal umgedreht hat, um die Hand mondzufeuern, was die restliche Zeit in Anspruch genommen hat.

Recount ist grundsätzlich auf den aktuellen Kampf eingestellt, auf den gesamten Kampf, nicht nur auf die letzte Phase als Dämon, die gehört nur dazu. Ich konnte so viel Schaden machen, weil ich recht früh schon damit angefangen habe, weil dauerhaft Insektenschwarm auf Varothen bzw. Mannoroth waren, weil ich während einer freien Zeit, die sich teilweise in dem Kampf ergibt, noch Sternenfeuer hinterhergeschossen habe, weil ich mit Wildpilzen gebombt habe. Soweit sich alle aus dem Teufelsfeuer rausbegeben, bleibt in dem Kampf nicht so viel zu heilen. Da dies geschehen ist und "nur" zwischendurch die Situation entstand, in der das Tanklein Varothen auf der anderen Seite (vom Kampfbeginn steht Tyrande links, er tankte sehr weit rechts) bekämpfte und alles andere wie die Adds, die an mir kleben, ignorierte, konnte ich auch über weite Strecken dann eben mitkämpfen.

Für 27k DPS benötigt es durch die 500% Aggro übrigens nur 6k Tank-DPS.

Ich habe folgendes Problem: Seit Beginn von 4.3 bin ich mit jedem meiner 3 85er Charaktere über 20 Mal im LFR gewesen (anfangs sogar 3 x pro ID mit den Tanks) und auch jede der aktuellen Instanzen habe ich weit über 20 Mal mit jedem Charakter abgeschlossen. Das ich über die Zeit lerne, wie der Hase läuft, ist doch verständlich. Da stellt sich über die Zeit hinweg eine gewisse Erwartungshaltung ein, wie eine Instanz vernünftig zu funktionieren hat. Gerade als die Instanzen noch neu waren, haben die allermeisten ihre Aufgaben gut erfüllt, mittlerweile jedoch findet man oftmals rund 50% der Mitspieler, die rein zufällig noch nie im LFR waren, die sich durchziehen lassen, weil man ja eh zu siebzehnt oder zu sechst ist, die mit ihrer ogog-Mentalität einfach Readychecks ignorieren, während 3 Heiler oder 1 Tank abgelehnt haben, bei denen man sich wirklich in den Hintern beißt, weil man sich noch genauso bemüht wie beim ersten Pull.

Ich poste hier nicht, weil ich mich selbst profilieren möchte. Ich will hier einfach nur etwas Wut abbauen, die sich nunmal aufstockt, wenn Gruppe für Gruppe plötzlich nicht mehr "zu 90% gut verläuft", sondern man nur noch dadurch überrascht wird, das es NOCH schlechter laufen kann.

Ich war gestern bei einem "Jorsahj hc" in LFR. Beim DRITTEN Blub wurde eine Kugel getötet. Eine Rote. Violett und Grün kamen durch, ebenso wie sämtliche anderen Blubs, von anfang bis Ende. Macht doch echt Spaß sowas, wenn man persönlich als Heiler mit 7 oder 8 anderen Mitspielern ständig Richtung Blub läuft und mit Schaden macht, während es den Rest der DDs einfach 0 interessiert, das man sich dann total abrackern muss, wenn Kombinationen wie rot, grün und blau mal komplett durchkommen. Ich frage mich immer noch, wie die rote überhaupt sterben konnte, wenn doch ein ganzer Teil der Gruppe auf violett geht. 

Scheint ja nicht mehr lange zu dauern, bis man nur noch auf Jorsahj geht und die Blubs als komplette Gruppe ignoriert...

Ich bin mir bewusst, dass dies unglaublich klingt, aber es ist tatsächlich so passiert.


----------



## Fumika (28. Mai 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Da möchte ich mich dann doch mal kurz äußern.



Ok ich habe das mit dem Diener nochmal im dungeon Kompendium überprüft.
Er hatt wirklich keinen 10 sec timer mehr.
Das muss dann aber rausgepatcht worden sein, weil ich hier noch meine damals per Hand geschriebenen Boss notes hab (abgeschrieben vom Buffed Guide, am Tag als die Innis ins Spiel kamen).
Dort auf meinen Block ist der timer noch angegeben. (10 sec Zeit Gedankenhand zu verhauen sonst ewig kontroliert)

Also nehme ich das jetz gern zurück.

Was ich die wieder raten kann Katze, is einfach den Pool zu wechseln.
Das was allein dir in diesen Thread passiert an Gruppen, davon hab ich ned ma 40 % in meinen ganzen Jahren wow gehabt xD

ps .
Wie weit bist jetz in Diablo ?
Bin jetz Schwierigkeitsgrad Hölle bei der Spinnenkönigin vorbei, und langsam werden die Elite Gegner knallhart ^^ (und Waffen findet mann wie immer auch ned)


----------



## Erynberia (28. Mai 2012)

Ich habe mich heute echt gefragt, ob die Leute über Pfingsten ihr Gehirn irgendwo vergessen haben. 

Ich war nämlich heute mit meiner Druidin als Heilerin im LFR unterwegs, weil mir eingefallen ist, dass sie ja noch nicht war, aber dringend Sachen für ihr Heilerequip benötigt. Erster Teil lief ganz gut. Aber der zweite Teil... Wir sind - wenn ich mich nicht verzählt habe - viermal an Ultraxion gewiped. Zweimal, weil der Schaden nicht passte, und die anderen beiden Male, weil zum einen nur ein Tank da war (der andere hatte den Raid kurz zuvor verlassen) und wir zudem nur vier Heiler waren, mal abgesehen von den Schadensausteilern, die - verständlicherweise - keine Lust mehr aufs Wipen hatten und gegangen sind. Irgendeiner der Schadensausteiler hat trotzdem den Kampf gestartet. War klar, dass wir wipen mussten. Peinlich peinlich. Nach dem vierten Wipe kamen dann neue Heiler und neue Schadensausteiler sowie ein neuer zweiter Tank hinzu und Ultraxion lag. Schwarzhorn klappte auch einigermaßen (wenigstens ohne Wipe). Aber das Grauen kam dann beim Rückgrat: Wipe, weil ein zweites Gemisch im Raid Amok lief. Aber mein Panikkampf ist immer noch der Wahnsinn. Aber der klappte erstaunlicherweise gut. Aber ich hab beschlossen, dass ich mit meiner Druidin nur noch als Katze in den LFR gehe. Heilen werde ich nur noch mit meinen Priesterinnen und meiner Schamanin.


----------



## xPatze (28. Mai 2012)

Schöne Nacht zusammen,

ich hab mich mit meinem Druiden aus Langeweile wieder mal im LFR angemeldet als Tank und Heiler. Es ging ca. 2min dann kam auch schon der Invite als Heiler. Na gut, 1. Boss schon down, egal trozdem mal rein da. Angenommen, Ladebildschirm fertig. Ich ging durchs Portal in den Tempel und nahm den Drachen zum 2. Boss Zon'ozz. 

 Während ich am fliegen war las ich schon im Chat "Irgendwas läuft hier doch schief..". Erstmal nichts dabei gedacht, angekommen während sie schon bei der 1. Trash-Gruppe waren, schnell gebufft und geheilt was das Zeug hält. Trash alles sauber abgelaufen, alles umgehauen und nun standen wir vor dem Boss. Wir waren nur 24 Leute, ein 2. Tank fehlte uns. Ok egal bei dem braucht man eh keinen zweiten Tank.

Ich wollte noch einen Ready-Check vor dem Pull, jedoch hatte ich noch nicht mal abgeschickt, so pullte schon ein Jäger mit Irreführung den Boss. Tank bisschen verpennt, DK holte sich die Aggro, fiel auf 10% Leben, dann holte sich ein Pala die Aggro, auch auf 20% runter bis sich endlich der Tank mal den Boss schnappte. Ok, dann hat sich das alles mal ein wenig eingepegelt. Von den 6 Heilern heilten nur 3 voll und der vierte so halb was daraus zog, dass wir zu Dritt schlussendlich zusammen 45k HPS hatten und uns die Finger wund heilten und dispellten. Der 4. Heiler wurde dann fast noch vom Shadow in der Heilung überholt, was der fünfte machte weiss ich nicht. Der Pala-Heiler jedenfalls hatte unglaublichen Spass daran, dem Tank das Schild zu geben, welches ihn unverwundbar macht, so dass der Boss fröhlich durch den Raid hüpfte. Wir drei heilten jedoch trozdem noch alles weg, irgendwer muss es ja machen.

Na gut, mit riesiger Anstrengung lag der Boss dann endlich. Loot konnte ich nicht brauchen, also motiviert zum nächsten Boss.

Dort angekommen kam endlich ein 2. Tank dazu, gerade mal 10 Leute beim Trash von Yor'sahj, flitzten die Tanks schon vor. Irgendein DD hatte noch Freude daran eine 2. Gruppe zu pullen und so fiel einer nach dem anderen um. Nur noch Beleidigungen im Chat, da wurde es mir echt zu blöd. Während der Trash-Gruppe noch den Raid verlassen, nicht mehr mein Problem.

Ich finde es einfach eine Frechheit mit welcher Einstellung gefühlte 90% der Spieler in den LFR gehen ..
Ich meine ich geh da als Heiler auch nicht rein um ein mal in der Minute mal eine Heilung rauszuhauen. Da wundert es mich nicht, dass ich jedes mal an 1. Stelle stehe im Healmeter (Eigenlob stinkt, aber ich bin nunmal weder zu blind noch zu blöd um zu sehen, dass ich noch nie einen besseren Heiler im Raid hatte).

Naja was solls, Frust in Red Bull und Zigaretten ersticken.

Wünsch euch ne erholsame Nacht,

Roqer


----------



## zampata (29. Mai 2012)

man merkt sich einfach nur das besondere, meist das besonders Schlechte.

Ich erinnere mich an keinen LFR Todesschwinge Kampf mehr bei dem
alle Melees mal es für nötig gehalten haben, den Ranges beim E-Blitz
oder bei den blasigen T. zu helfen.
Mag ja sein, dass dies bei 7 Melees und 7 Ranges geht;
wenn man aber mal der einzige Range in einer LFR Gruppe wird, dann ....
Jedenfals merkt man hier mal wieder dass sollen != können ;-)


Füher hat man sich einfach mehr bemüht, heute ist es einfach nur noch ein Pflichtprogramm.
Frühe hatte man sich bemüht die Fehler der anderen auszugleichen, heute ignoriert ma die anderen einfach.

Meistens Pulln die Ranges, weil sie kein Bock haben so lange zu warten
und weil die Tanks auch nicht warten, wenn von 17 DDs einer fehlt. Dass 1/17 DDs nicht das selbe wie 1/2 Tanks oder 1/6 Healer ist ...


----------



## cashhh (29. Mai 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Da möchte ich mich dann doch mal kurz äußern.
> 
> Ich übertreibe nicht. Ja, ich hab ein sehr gesundes Selbstvertrauen, was meine "Leistungen" angeht, aber ich verschlimmbessere meine Meinungen nicht, um mich anders darzustellen, als ich bin.
> 
> ...



Kann ich eig. nur bestätigen. Ich war nur zwei oder dreimal am Anfang des Patches im LFR, seitdem nur noch in Stammgruppen DS. Gestern erste Mal mit nem Mage Twink drinne und es war die Hölle. Keiner geht aus irgendwas raus, es wird nichts unterbrochen, wie Doofkatze sagt, die Heiler spammen sich die Finger wund und sind schliessendlich die einzigen, die auf die Blubbs gehen. Nach drei Wipes bin ich raus. Gottlob hab ich für meine beiden Mainchars Stammgruppen, wer sich den LFR fürs Gear antun muss, tut mir echt leid.


----------



## vortigaunt (29. Mai 2012)

Im lfr muss man was kicken bzw wo rauslaufen? Interessant, ich dachte das kann man getroßt ignorieren?!


----------



## Fremder123 (29. Mai 2012)

Es gibt in DS überhaupt was aktiv zu unterbrechen? Seltsam, ich dachte das war zuletzt bei Maloriak & Co. Man lernt nie aus.


----------



## Mheran rur Khroth (29. Mai 2012)

xPatze schrieb:


> ...
> 
> ... Von den 6 Heilern heilten nur 3 voll und der vierte so halb was daraus zog, dass wir zu Dritt schlussendlich zusammen 45k HPS hatten und uns die Finger wund heilten und dispellten. Der 4. Heiler wurde dann fast noch vom Shadow in der Heilung überholt, was der fünfte machte weiss ich nicht. Der Pala-Heiler jedenfalls hatte unglaublichen Spass daran, dem Tank das Schild zu geben, welches ihn unverwundbar macht, so dass der Boss fröhlich durch den Raid hüpfte. Wir drei heilten jedoch trozdem noch alles weg, irgendwer muss es ja machen.
> 
> ...




Ich verstehe das auch nicht. Mache heilen so massiv, das das Mana beim verbrauchen fast anfängt zu brennen (Reibung und so ^^) und andere schieben eine ruhige Kugel.
-- Ironie aus --

Ich gehe mit meinem Heiligpriester seit ca. einem Monat in den Raidfinder. Ich bin fast immer am Ende der HPS. Das belastet mich aber nicht weiter, denn:
Ich habe festgestellt, das ich, egal bei welchem Boss, erst richtig mitheilen muss, wenn massiv AOE kommt / droht (z.B. Ultra, wenn das Volk den Knopf nicht gefunden hat, Schiff bei den Bomben und Wahnsinn bei dem Blitz und den Tentakeln. Oder wenn etwas schief geht.
Ansonsten erhöhe ich nur den Overheal. Meist reicht es Gebet der Besserung und Erneuerung auf den Tanks aufrecht zu halten und mal einem DD ein Schild und eine Heilung zu verpassen. Den Rest ereldigen die Monsterheiler.

Sonst reicht die Heilung von 2-3 Heilern meist aus. Der ganze Raid sinkt selten unter 70%, da fange ich nicht an Massenheilung zu spammen. Zumal - mein Brunnen steht immer.

Im ersten Teil habe ich nach dem ersten Boss auch schon mal gefragt, ob nicht 4 echte Heiler reichen. Nach dem ich Rückmeldung von 3 Heilern hatte, habe ich auf Schatten umgeschaltet. Es hat alles wunderbar geklappt.

Vielleicht sollten die HPS-Sieger mal nicht versuchen den ganzen Raid auf 120% zu halten. 80 reichen auch.
Ok - Aussnahme Tank und Heilerkollegen. Da bin ich auch für lieber überheilt als nichts gemacht und darum dann verendet.

PS:
Mein Overheal ist, auch unter Berücksichtigung der geringen Heilleistung, deutlich geringer als von den führenden Heilern in der Liste der HPS.


----------



## Doofkatze (29. Mai 2012)

Mheran schrieb:


> Zumal - mein Brunnen steht immer.



Es gibt da immer noch ein sich hartnäckig haltendes Gerücht, das dieser komische Brunnen heilen könnte :-)

Irgendwie ist der nicht so meins. Da kann man sogar ansagen, das wir auf den Brunnen klicken sollen, ich nutze ihn nicht, weil mir irgendwie da immer die Zeit zu fehlt. Da ist mir das richtige Todesstoßtiming einfach weit wichtiger.

Zu den HPS im Allgemeinen. In den letzten Wochen war ich eigentlich immer recht gut dabei. Da spreche ich dann wirklich von Zahlen von rund 10-13k HPS bei den einzelnen entsprechenden Bosskämpfen (abzüglich z. B. dem Rücken) ohne Berücksichtigung von besonderen Fällen wie Heilausfall oder generelle DD-Unbeweglichkeit, die schon bei Morchok zu ständig roten Strahlen und Schadeneingängen von 100k pro Kristall pro Person führt (einschließlich mir direkt am Kristall).
In den letzten 2 Wochen sind diese Heil-DPS einheitlich auf 7-9k zusammengeschmolzen, teilweise weil Priester sich oom-schilden, teilweise, weil Schamanen mit 40k HPS beim Schiff protzen und alles weg kettenheilen, während ich einfach einen Hot draufgelegt habe.

Sterben tut keiner, nur viele viele Heiler sind einfach total übereifrig.


----------



## GarfieldX (29. Mai 2012)

Leute, werdet euch einig: Heilt einer weniger ist er n "kack noob" und sowieso brain-afk beim Hunter auf follow (wer den Witz versteht...  ), alles was mehr heilt verballert eh nur mana in den Overheal.

So zusammengefasst liest sich das doch schon peinlich, oder?
Ich hab zur Zeit 3 Heiler, die ich nur wen ich wirklich Lust (!) hab im LFR auch als heal spiele - und mit Gear iwo zwischen 390 und 400 is es mit m Mana sowas von egal, ob ich 10%, 20% oder fast 70% overheal drücke - OOM schaff ich im LFR nicht mehr. wobei der Schamie das manchmal hinbekommen könnte, leider die Ströme geskillt 

nu ja - euch viel spass im LFR,

cu GarfieldX


----------



## Doofkatze (29. Mai 2012)

Es geht darum, "intelligent" zu heilen. Zum Bleistift braucht man bei Zonozz nach Ende der Gruppenschadensphase nicht nochmal eine Gelassenheit reinzudrücken. Oder nach der Blitzphase bei Hagara. Das erhöht zwar deinen eigenen geheilten Wert, ist aber im Grunde sinnlos, da man in beiden Fällen genug Zeit hat, die Mitspieler auf 100% zu ziehen, da Zonozz danach ja nur seinen Debuff ablässt und dann eben die Kugel kommt, die in Mitte der Gruppe meist ca. 10k Schaden macht, im Falle Hagara steht diese zunächst 10 Sekunden blöd rum und nimmt den doppelten Schaden.

Relativ sinnlos finde ich es auch, als Priester über die HPS anderer auf dem Rücken zu meckern, weil ja auch nicht viel Heilung rüberkommen kann, wenn man mit einem Absorbcast verhindern kann, das überhaupt Schaden eingeht. "Ey, der macht nur 4k HPS, kickt ihn!" gabs da teilweise schon zu hören.

Man muss immer die Relation zum Kampf und das drumherum sehen. Nur weil jemand 30k HPS fährt, ist er noch kein guter Heiler. Nur weil jemand nur auf 7k Heilleistung hängen bleibt, bedeutet das nicht gleich, das er ein grotten schlechter Heiler ist.


----------



## Fremder123 (29. Mai 2012)

Dein Ansinnen in Ehren Doofkatze, aber intelligent heilen im LfR? Wozu?^^ Ich sag Dir mal wie ich das gemacht hab als ich mich noch mit dem Tool herumschlug. Chars sind Holypala (iL 397) und Restoschami (iL 380). Vorgehen ist bei beiden identisch, nur die Spells haben anderen Namen:

- LfR betreten
- Erdschild/ Flamme auf Tank
- Heilender Regen/ Heiliges Strahlen spammen
- wegdösen
- beim schnarchen hochschrecken und wenns Not tut Manaregg anschmeißen
- weiterspammen und wieder eindösen
- aufwachen und bei Bedarf auf Loot würfeln
- mit 22k Durchschnitts-HpS unter den Top 3 den LfR verlassen

Ein wenig übertrieben, aber der Wahrheit nahe kommend. Mehr ist kaum nötig, erst recht nicht wenn der Raid auf Zack ist. Intelligent heilen kann man im 10er nhc/ hc. Oder in 5er Instanzen bei einer nicht so spielstarken Truppe. Aber im LfR lernt man das definitiv nicht.


----------



## Tomratz (29. Mai 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Es gibt da immer noch ein sich hartnäckig haltendes Gerücht, das dieser komische Brunnen heilen könnte :-)
> 
> *Irgendwie ist der nicht so meins. Da kann man sogar ansagen, das wir auf den Brunnen klicken sollen, ich nutze ihn nicht, weil mir irgendwie da immer die Zeit zu fehlt. Da ist mir das richtige Todesstoßtiming einfach weit wichtiger.
> 
> ...




Die Zeit, um auf den Brunnen zu klicken hat jeder, solche Aussagen sind für mich nur die Ausreden von Leuten, die sich mit der guten Heilleistung des Brunnens nie auseinander gesetzt haben. Bei 10 (oder wenn entsprechend geglyphed sogar noch mehr Aufladungen) des Brunnens, mit einer niedrig angesetzten Gesamtheilung von 16K sind das mal locker 160K Heilleistung, die (für den Heiler *kostenlos*) rüberkommen.

Ja, im LfR mag das wurscht sein, da schaff ich es mit meiner Priesterin auch nur dann, oom zu gehen, wenn ich durchspamme (was ich nicht tue), aber wenn ich im Raid auf Holy specce und den Brunnen stell, soll mir keiner auf die Idee kommen, das Teil nicht anzuklicken. Das gibt ne satte Ansage im TS und wenn das dann nicht besser wird, können wir gerne mal ne Runde wipen.

Jeder Heilcast hat seinen Sinn, und wenn dann jemand meint, ein einfacher Klick (auf eine Entfernung von 30m), der nicht mal ne Sekunde kostet, würde bei ihm zu einem E-Pe.... Einbruch führen, dann kann er sich meinetwegen Verbände anlegen, mal sehen, wie dann der Einbruch beim E-Pe.... ist.


----------



## Bibbie (30. Mai 2012)

40 Meter meine ich ...ich stell den auch immer mit meiner Priesterin und hab mir die Leute im Raid auch dazu erzogen den zu nutzen. Ein Makro gebastelt und seitdem funktioniert es. Viele wissen nicht, das sie den Brunnen beim casten nutzen können. Also ist die Ausrede mein soundso cast time dingens ist mir wichtiger absoluter Blödsinn. 
Im lfr mit dem Heilen....ja das ist so eine Sache....Ich selber besitze 4 Heilerklassen und könnte mit jedem in den oberen HPS Bereichen sein. Doch wozu? Manche heilen sich dort die Finger wund und sind doch ziemlich fix oom. Ich heile was nötig ist. Und wenn es wirklich kritisch wird habe ich meist noch Mana im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen.
Was ich derb daneben finde: ich sage im Chat meine Manahymne, Manatotem an...und irgendwelche Spacken meinen immer mich deshalb flamen zu müssen. Das ärgert mich dann zwar, aber was solls...die anderen Heiler nehmen es dankbar an.
Überhaupt ist der Ton im lfr echt zum abgewöhnen.

Die Leute vergessen, das hinter jedem Char wirklich ein Mensch am PC sitzt. So würden wenige Leute mit einem realen Gegenüber reden.


----------



## Fuzzymouth (30. Mai 2012)

Ich will euch bei mir im LfR haben. In letzter Zeit vergeht kein Besuch mehr, ohne mindestens 2x zu wipen. Da fragt man sich doch, woran das liegt, wenn das Heilen im LfR keine Herausforderung mehr ist^^

Ironie off

Irgendwie ist es schon seltsam. Man hat inzwischen wirklich das Gefühl, dass den Leuten selbst die grundlegenden Bossmechaniken abhanden gekommen sind. Wenn man mit seinem xhoch10ten Twink da drin ist, ist es doch immer noch derselbe Raid, oder muss man mit dem Twink nicht mehr das machen, was man vor nem halben Jahr mit dem Main immer gemacht hat? Soviele Neue kanns doch gar nicht geben, die den LfR noch nicht gesehen haben.


----------



## Fremder123 (31. Mai 2012)

Ist zwar keine Random-Dungeon-Geschichte, aber Random-BG ist ja auch random.^^

Gestern Abend Insel der Eroberung: Ich (Allianz) komme kurz vor Beginn rein und es ist wohl grad eine Diskussion im Chat im Gange, deren Inhalt sich mir natürlich noch nicht erschließt. Die Tore gehen auf und ich reite los, wie immer Richtung Hangar. Neben mir nur einige wenige. Ein Blick auf die Karte zeigt, dass der Großteil in der Basis stehengeblieben ist. Aha alles klar, die wollen deffen. Na ob das gut geht. Wir reiten trotzdem zum Hangar, sind ja nun mal auf dem Weg. Der Zerg dauert nicht lang, die Horde ist natürlich zahlenmäßig weit überlegen und wir finden uns zügig als Geist in der Basis wieder. Gut, bleib ich halt auch hier.

Kurz zur Erklärung: Es gab wohl vor einiger Zeit mal englische Spieler, welche diese Variante populär gemacht haben. Das bedeutet, es bleiben nach Möglichkeit alle Spieler in der eigenen Basis und warten. Nichts wird eingenommen. Ist ein Tor von der Gegnerfraktion zerstört worden, zieht man sich in den Raum mit dem Boss zurück und schlägt dort die Angreifer zurück. So die Theorie.

Wir harren also der Dinge die da kommen. Die Horde hat mittlerweile sämtliche Basen eingenommen und rollt mit geballter Fahrzeugmacht auf unsere Tore zu. D-Day im WoW-Format sozusagen. Einige kommen einzeln per Fallschirm vom Luftschiff runter, werden 40:1 in Empfang genommen und umgehend des Saales verwiesen. 2 - 3 Fernkämpfer schaffen es auf unser Dach und ballern von da aus runter. Da unsere Priester aber auf Zack sind, werden alle 3 zügig per Gedankenkontrolle vom Dach geholt. Der Anblick, wie sie quasi freiwillig in unsere warme Umarmung hüpften (und die Vorstellung der Spielergesichter vor dem Bildschirm^^), zauberte mir ein breites Grinsen ins Gesicht. So langsam schien es ihnen zu dämmern was wir vorhaben, nichtsdestotrotz machten sie munter weiter mit dem Zerstören des rechten Tores. Als dieses schlussendlich in seine Einzelteile zerfiel, gelte der Ruf "Alle zurück zum Boss" durch den Chat.

Gesagt getan. Wir standen bis dahin in punkto Verstärkung im Rückstand, weil wir ja am Hangar gestorben waren. Alle rannten in unsere Basis und postierten sich um den Boss herum. Die Jäger legten vorsorglich Fallen an beide Aufgänge für einen gebührenden Empfang. Und da kamen sie. Eine Wand aus roten Lebensbalken schob sich durch das Haupttor, den Hof, die Treppen hinauf in den Boss-Raum hinein. Der Kampf entbrannte wuchtig und gnadenlos. Meine Framerate sackte binnen Sekunden in den einstelligen Bereich, ich tat trotzdem was ich konnte. Heldentum wurde gezündet, Schlachtstandarten für 15% mehr Leben aufgestellt, aus allen Rohren gefeuert. Unser Boss zergte fröhlich durch die Reihen wie ein Rasenmäher und holzte ungehindert alles um, was ihm vor die bluttriefende Klinge kam.

Als der Schlachtenlärm nachließ und sich der Nebel lichtete, sah man überall tote Hordler und ein Blick auf den Verstärkungs-Zähler zeigte, dass der Plan bisher tatsächlich aufging. Die Horde hatte plötzlich bedeutend weniger Verstärkung, also hatten wir unsere Sache gut gemacht. In der Zwischenzeit hatten sie unseren Friedhof eingenommen und konnten sich somit zügig wieder sammeln. Ein zweiter Angriff startete, der allerdings ähnlich endete wie der erste. Sie fielen weiter zurück. In den folgenden Minuten kam es dann nur zu vereinzelten Scharmützeln Todesmutiger, die freiwillig zu uns hochstürmten. Eine Troll-Magierin schaffte somit am Ende zwar auf 8 Millionen Schaden (Feuer ist sehr effektiv im Gruppenzerg), aber eben auch 8:20 Kills. Sie ließ sich also dutzendmal umhauen, kam aber immer wieder. Wie ein Lemming.

Die Horde wusste nun, was los war und zog sich erstmal großteils zurück. Sie begnügten sich damit, die anderen beiden Tore zu zerstören (was auch immer das bringen sollte). Auch wir verloren Zähler, weil es einige Hohlköpfe nicht lassen konnten, einzeln in den Hof zu springen und sich dort töten zu lassen. Schmalspurhelden gibt es halt überall. Dann schienen sie es erneut drauf ankommen zu lassen und ein weiterer, diesmal weit ungeordneterer Angriff erfolgte. Dieser wurde mit Leichtigkeit zurückgeschlagen und die Verstärkung der Horde war nun fast hinüber. Die letzten Punkte erzergten wir dann im Hof, mit kleinen Attacken aus dem Tor heraus.

Das war mal ein wirklicher Spaß (zumindest für uns^^). Abseits des ewigen Hangar-Hof-Boss-Ende. Und da sag noch einer, Insel wäre doof.


----------



## Doofkatze (31. Mai 2012)

Nach den Mittwochsbesuchen im geschmolzenen Kern konnte ich meine Leutchen überreden, noch in den LFR zu gehen.

Kurz bevor wir es als 2 Heiler + ich als DD aufgegeben haben, kam der sehnliche Invite nach 12 Minuten, neue Gruppe.

Bei Jorsahj merkte man fortlaufend wie immer weniger DDs auf die Blubs gingen. Schließlich kam grün, blau, rot durch und zerriss den halben Trupp. Danach gabs dann einen Wipe, als violett, blau + grün (oder gelb) durchkamen.
Natürlich wurde wie immer direkt rumgemotzt, der Todesritter Raidleiter (DD) sagte uns, wir sollten endlich mal alle auf die Blubs gehen. Er war selbst jedoch einer von denen, die bis dahin einen Blub nichtmal berührt haben. Genauso wie 7 weitere Nahkämpfer ...

In meiner Wut schrieb ich mal auf, wer im Einzelnen die Blubs ignoriert hat und sagte, das diese immerhin gemeinschaftlich verantwortlich für den Wipe waren. Es folgte keine Ausschlusswahl, sondern Kommentare wie "lol, der sitzt doch neben mir, der war auf jedem Blub, sagt er". Achso ... Recount ist also blind :-)

Relativ schnell ging es zum zweiten Versuch und, oh wunder, alles lief mal genau so wie damals zum Anfang von LFR. Der jeweilige Blub kippte auf der Wasserkante um, der Rest wurde ordentlich zu Ende gespielt.

Als sich nun meine Freunde ins Bettchen verabschiedeten, wollte ich nochmal für einige Minuten mit meinem 35er Priester los, Disziplin, voll Erbstücke-ausgestattet. Der Tank war insgesamt recht langsam und vorsichtig, was die Pulls anging, alleine nach Beginn standen wir rund 2 Minuten rum, weil er auf einen Hexer gewartet hat, der nur kurz afk musste. Man hätte bei jeder Gruppe das Mana voll auffüllen können, wenn es notwendig gewesen wäre. Stattdessen war es aber so bequem, das ich als Abbitte-Priester nicht ein Schild setzen musste. Erschreckend war mal wieder einzig, das man als Heiler nicht nur 2. im Schaden war, sondern auch ein Magier die Hälfte der Kämpfe nur blöd rumstand, die ersten 10 Gruppen nur mitgelaufen ist, um danach 1-2 Arkanschläge zu machen.
Nach Ende der Instanz meldete ich die Gruppe neu an, alle machten auch nochmal mit, hier jedoch merkte ich, wie mir langsam die Augen zufielen, sodass ich irgendwann um eine kurze Pause bat und mich in der Pause dann auch verabschiedete. 5 Klicks später warf ich mich aufs Bett und war direkt weg.


----------



## Kyrador (31. Mai 2012)

Am WE habe ich leider lernresistente Spieler getroffen. Vorab: ich habe nichts gegen Spieler, die noch dabei sind, sich auszurüsten (solche trifft man in den alten heroischen Instanzen ja doch noch ausreichend oft) oder noch unerfahren sind. Aber wenn man ihnen dann Tipps gibt, die sie dann ignorieren, dann werde ich schon sauer (wobei es schon sehr viel Ärger bedarf, damit ich wirklich mal jemand rauswählen lasse).

BSF: der Paladin-Heiler (mit noch nicht so guter Ausrüstung und entsprechend niedrigerer Manaregeneration) hat sich auch nach dem fünften Hinweis nicht dazu ermutigen lassen, mal ein Richturteil zu nutzen (wie wir wissen, ist das für den Manahaushalt des Paladin sehr wichtig, vor allem bei geringem Itemlevel). Selbst nach Posten des dazugehörigen Talentes wollte er nicht verstehen, wieso ich ihn darauf aufmerksam gemacht habe. Flamme des Glaubens war im leider auch nicht bekannt und dass es sich in BSF aufgrund der hohen Anteils an Schattenschaden lohnen würde, mal die Konzentrationsaura zu deaktivieren und auf die Widerstandsaura zu wechseln, wollte er leider auch nicht einsehen. Ich mein, ich will ihn ja schließlich nur gängeln... aufgrund des ganzen mussten wir dann tatsächlich den dritten Boss auslassen, da er weder willens war, die kostenlose Heilung durch Flamme mitzunehmen, den eingehenden Schaden durch die Aura zu reduzieren noch seine Manaregeneration zu erhöhen. Ich bin immer noch erstaunt, dass wir die Instanz am Ende einigermassen zeitnah beendet haben (mit ihm, haben ihn nicht gekickt).

Thron: Unser Priesterheiler weigerte sich permanent, mal was anderes als Heilung zu wirken. Große Heilung? Gibts nicht. Blitzheilung? Braucht man doch net. Immerhin wußte er, was Chakra ist  bevorzugt setzte er neben der Heilung den Priesterheilkreis. Auch an dieser Stelle stelle ich mir wieder die Frage, wie zum Henker wir es geschafft haben, die Instanz abzuschließen (ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich als Kriegertank bei 340er Itemlevel auch nicht noch "unverwundbar" bin und die Eigenheilung beim Krieger ist jetzt nicht übermässig hoch - wobei ich es beim Trash zum Endboss tatsächlich dank Siegesrausch geschafft habe, auf 500k Heilung zu kommen, sonst wären wir da vermutlich nicht durchgekommen).

Allgemein ist mir irgendwie aufgefallen, dass man viele Spieler mittlerweile bitten muss, zu buffen. Seelenstärke, Schattenschutz, Mal der Wildnis, Segen der Könige/Macht... all das war doch eigentlich mal selbstverständlich, vor allem seit die Notwendigkeit für Materialien weggefallen ist. Kommt das nur mir so vor oder ist euch das ebenfalls schon aufgefallen?


----------



## Fremder123 (31. Mai 2012)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Allgemein ist mir irgendwie aufgefallen, dass man viele Spieler mittlerweile bitten muss, zu buffen. Seelenstärke, Schattenschutz, Mal der Wildnis, Segen der Könige/Macht... all das war doch eigentlich mal selbstverständlich, vor allem seit die Notwendigkeit für Materialien weggefallen ist. Kommt das nur mir so vor oder ist euch das ebenfalls schon aufgefallen?


Hm, geht eigentlich. Bin derzeit viel mit meiner Kriegerin (52) in Instanzen unterwegs und es wird eigentlich immer gebufft, so die Buffs schon verfügbar sind. Kann da eigentlich nicht klagen. Apropos Krieger: Gestern Abend gingen ja (mal wieder) die Diablo 3-Server nicht, das Fernsehprogramm meiner Liebsten war auch nicht das Wahre (ist es eh nie, wir haben komplett verschiedene Geschmäcker in der Hinsicht^^) und mein Abo läuft noch paar Tage, also fix in WoW eingeloggt um noch etwas mit meiner kleinen Worgenkriegerin zu tanken, das macht recht viel Spaß.

Es kam der 2. Teil der Schwarzfelstiefen, also da wo man durch die Seitentür am Anfang bis zum Endboss marschiert. Heiler war ein Paladin, der auch gleich erwähnte dass er nicht viel Mana habe und ungeübt sei. Guter Mann, sagen ja nicht viele zu Anfang. Er hatte in der Tat nur rund 1.000 Mana (zum Vergleich meine gute gerüstete 24er Priesterin hat bereits 3,4k). Grund war, dass er fast nur Tankklamotten trug, er hatte sich wohl erst kürzlich zum heilen entschlossen. Naja macht ja nix, los gehts. Unterwegs fall ich dann in der Tat einige Male in den roten Bereich ab, was mir zwar leicht unheimlich wird aber da ich immer lebe (auch dank Siegesrausch^^) solls mir recht sein. So gehts also weiter und weiter.

In der Taverne sprach ich dann den Goblin an, der mit seinen 2 Leibwächtern erstmal neutral ist und den man für eine Quest töten muss. Hatte natürlich gleich die umstehenden Gäste mit am Hals, was allerdings bisher kein Problem war, da ich gute Ausrüstung besitze und mit gebufften 6k Life meist doppelt soviel wie der Rest der Gruppe. Für den Paladin allerdings war das dank seiner nicht vorhandenen Heilausrüstung das Ende der Fahnenstange. Ich kippte denn auch zügig um, trotz beständigem Siegesrausch (ich machte dank vieler Cleaves den mit Abstand meisten Schaden und hatte so etliche Kills, die SR auslösten). Ok, wieder rein und weiter gehts, Maulwurfmaschine sei Dank.

Bei Botschafter Flammenschlag droppte dann tatsächlich Kreis der Flamme, ein sehr hübscher epischer Stoffkopf. Der anwesende Magier machte Bedarf... ebenso wie der Heilpala. Und es gewann natürlich der Paladin. Ist ja grundsätzlich erstmal nix gegen zu sagen, auf dem Levelweg ist Int-Stoff auch für Paladine (und Druiden/ Schamanen) mehr als zu gebrauchen. Allerdings hat der Kreis ja auch beträchtlichen Mogging-Wert durch sein stylisches Aussehen. Also ging die Streiterei los. Die beiden kabbelten sich den kompletten Weg bis in den Raum der sieben Zwerge. Ob sie sich einig wurden weiß ich nicht, irgendwann war halt wieder Ruhe. Wir klopften die Zwerge um und ab ging es in den Raum mit den dutzenden Adds und Patrouillen, wo man die 2 Fackeln entzünden muss.

Das entpuppte sich als unerwartet schwierig. Die DDs machten enorm wenig Schaden und so dauerte es trotz meiner 800 DpS erstaunlich lange, ehe die Non-Elite-Mobs starben. Da alle Anfang 50 waren zogen sie auch Aggro ohne Ende und den Magier raffte es denn auch zweimal dahin, so schnell konnte ich gar nicht eingreifen. Der Heiler hatte ebenfalls den einen oder anderen Zwerg am Hintern, war aber nicht in Gefahr. Dennoch erklärte er mir dass ich Aggro halten solle. Mein Hals schwoll leicht an und ich wies freundlich darauf hin, dass bei ca. 20 Mobs gleichzeitig nun mal eins durchrutschen kann und er damit leben müsse. Ich hatte bisher nix gesagt dass er im Tankequip heilt, auch nicht dass er mich verrecken ließ wo andere kaltlächelnd gegenheilten oder dass er dem Mage das Stoffitem streitig machte und jetzt wollte der Clown mich auch noch belehren? Tiiiief durchatmen. Irgendwann hatten wir dann die 2 Fackeln und kamen in den Raum mit dem Golemboss. Bei diesem starb wieder ein DD mangels Heilung (da sind so Flammenwerfer in den Wänden). Der Golem droppte ein Relikt welches der Schami gewann. Kommentar vom Pala darauf: "Das ist eigentlich ein Palaitem". Göttlich oder?  Dass er den Stoffkopf gewonnen hatte schien er vergessen zu haben.

So weiter, die Gruppen anfangs im Raum vom Endboss fix beseitigt. Vorm Thron vom Endboss stehen ja links und rechts noch eine Gruppe. Ich pullte die linke und sah Sekunden später den Endboss heranstürmen. Macht nix, mitgetankt. Die DDs standen dann aber so "günstig", dass auch die rechte Gruppe addete. Also hingestürmt (ich liebe Kriegstreiber) und ebenfalls getankt. Das wurde dem Aushilfspala wiederum zuviel und ich starb erneut. "Zuviel Schaden", könne er nicht gegenheilen. Der Magier konnte sich dann Kommentare zu seinem Equip auch nicht verkneifen. Ok, wieder rein, wieder durch den Raum mit den vielen Zwergen geboxt, wieder vorm Endboss. Und direkt beim Pull schreibt Freund Pala "Muss mal aufs Klo" und weg war er. Der Schami versuchte noch, mich zu heilen, aber irgendwann gings dann nicht mehr. Wir starben neuerlich. Ich hab dann entnervt die Gruppe verlassen, wohl wissend dass ich nur noch diesen Boss für die Bonus-XP und den Beutel gebraucht hätte. Aber irgendwann war dann halt auch mal genug.


----------



## hardcoreplautze (31. Mai 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Nach den Mittwochsbesuchen im geschmolzenen Kern konnte ich meine Leutchen überreden, noch in den LFR zu gehen.
> 
> Kurz bevor wir es als 2 Heiler + ich als DD aufgegeben haben, kam der sehnliche Invite nach 12 Minuten, neue Gruppe.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fremder123 (31. Mai 2012)

Das unkommentierte Zitat verfolgt jetzt welchen Sinn?


----------



## Apuh (31. Mai 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Das unkommentierte Zitat verfolgt jetzt welchen Sinn?



Keinen?


----------



## Fremder123 (31. Mai 2012)

aha


----------



## Fuzzymouth (31. Mai 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Ist zwar keine Random-Dungeon-Geschichte, aber Random-BG ist ja auch random.^^
> 
> Gestern Abend Insel der Eroberung: Ich (Allianz) komme kurz vor Beginn rein und es ist wohl grad eine Diskussion im Chat im Gange, deren Inhalt sich mir natürlich noch nicht erschließt. Die Tore gehen auf und ich reite los, wie immer Richtung Hangar. Neben mir nur einige wenige. Ein Blick auf die Karte zeigt, dass der Großteil in der Basis stehengeblieben ist. Aha alles klar, die wollen deffen. Na ob das gut geht. Wir reiten trotzdem zum Hangar, sind ja nun mal auf dem Weg. Der Zerg dauert nicht lang, die Horde ist natürlich zahlenmäßig weit überlegen und wir finden uns zügig als Geist in der Basis wieder. Gut, bleib ich halt auch hier.
> .......



Die Taktik erfreut sich immer größer werdender Beliebtheit. Hab ich Anfang der Woche im Random-BG (auf Hordeseite) auch 1x erfolgreich erleben dürfen.


----------



## Fremder123 (31. Mai 2012)

Fuzzymouth schrieb:


> Die Taktik erfreut sich immer größer werdender Beliebtheit. Hab ich Anfang der Woche im Random-BG (auf Hordeseite) auch 1x erfolgreich erleben dürfen.


Das Kuriose ist, dass man sowas kaum nötig hat, so man es denn richtig anstellt. Ich hab gestern, die beschriebene inklusive, 3x Insel gehabt und alle gewonnen, obwohl wir uns die anderen Male teils saudämlich angestellt haben. Dreh- und Angelpunkt ist der Hangar und wirklich nur der! Zusätzlich sollte man natürlich entweder Steinbruch oder Raffinerie haben, im Idealfall beide. Werden konstant alle 4 Bomben im Hof genutzt machen die derart viel Schaden am Tor, dass die Verwüster der Werkstatt da nicht mithalten können.

Zu Anfang Cata waren noch die Docks Trumpf, wegen der Gleven. Die sind mittlerweile dank des gestiegenen Equips derart verletzlich, dass sich das nicht mehr lohnt. Sie werden eigentlich immer zerstört, egal gegen welche Nation man spielt. Die riesigen Schlachten, welche anfangs um die Docks geschlagen wurden (bei mir brach regelmäßig die Bildrate sekundenlang unspielbar ein), sind also sinnfrei geworden. Werkstatt kann man im Grunde ignorieren, keine Ahnung warum die Horde die jedes Mal bis aufs Messer verteidigt und da mit 20 Mann hinreitet. Hangar bzw. die Absprungmöglichkeit vom Schiff in den Hof ist viel wertvoller vom Zeitvorteil her. Wird allerdings der Hof ordentlich gedefft, wirds schwierig. Da das allerdings kaum vorkommt bleib ich dabei... Hangar ftw.^^

Ich mag die Insel, auch wenn viele sie verfluchen. Sollte diese Blacklist für BGs in MoP kommen, bleibt die IoC auf jeden Fall drin. Rausfallen wird Gilneas, eine Domination-Variante (Arathi) reicht mir voll und ganz und ich finde das hektische Design in Gilneas zum kotzen.


----------



## Phribos (31. Mai 2012)

Wie bekommt man den den riesigen Haufen Holzköpfe dazu, das zu machen, was einer sagt? 
Bitte verratet mir Euer Geheimnis, dann lebe ich vermutlich 20 Jahre länger!

Edith:


Fremder123 schrieb:


> Irgendwann hatten wir dann die 2 Fackeln und kamen in den Raum mit dem Golemboss. Bei diesem starb wieder ein DD *mangels Heilung* (da sind so Flammenwerfer in den Wänden).


Denke wohl eher mangels Movement! Dabei muss ich an eine ehemalige Memberin von uns denken.. "Und was mache ich, wenn ich in dem Feuer stehe?"


----------



## Fremder123 (31. Mai 2012)

Najo, anfangs sind ja einige losgeritten. Wie die anderen überzeugt werden konnten weiß ich nicht, kam ja erst unmittelbar vorm Start rein. War selbst erstaunt, hat aber Spaß gemacht. Wie gesagt gab es dann immer wieder Primaten, die einzeln in den Zerg hüpften und uns so Verstärkung kosteten, aber Gott sei Dank war das nicht spielentscheidend.

Kurioserweise bekam die Horde, obwohl verloren, am Ende sogar mehr Ehre. Vielleicht weil sie alles eingenommen hatten wer weiß. Da ich aber schon ewig nix mehr für Ehre brauche und aus Spaß PvP spiele war es einfach nur die pure Freude, das mitzuerleben und dieser Sieg wird mir noch lange im Gedächtnis haften.^^


----------



## Fuzzymouth (31. Mai 2012)

Phribos schrieb:


> Wie bekommt man den den riesigen Haufen Holzköpfe dazu, das zu machen, was einer sagt?
> Bitte verratet mir Euer Geheimnis, dann lebe ich vermutlich 20 Jahre länger!



Bei mir war random eine eingespielte Gruppe dabei, die vor Beginn und in der Anfangsphase im Chat ansagten, was sie tun wollten. Sicher sind auch einige losgeritten bzw. haben sich verleiten lassen, beim Bossdeffen sich zu weit vorzuwagen (meine Wenigkeit). Einmal gestorben kommste nicht mehr rein in die Festung, dann ist man Freiwild für die im Hof campende Gegenseite. Dann hilft nur, sich irgendwo ne stille Ecke zu suchen und abzuwarten. Ist sicher nicht im Sinne des gehobenen Spielspaßes für den Betroffenen, aber nicht zu ändern.


----------



## Doofkatze (4. Juni 2012)

Ich versuche mich mal kurz zu fassen. Instanzen jeweils mit meinem Schurken rund um Stufe 46 - 52 sowie meinen Tanks im LFR.

- Direkt nach Beginn erscheint eine Ausschlusswahl, einen Magier zu kicken "würfelt auf alles". Soll das ein Witz sein? Abgelehnt, ich kick doch nichts 2 Sekunden nach Beginn. Dann läuft der Frostmage los und pullt wie ein Geisteskranker Trupps, macht zwar 450-600 DPS dabei (alle anderen 200-300), bringt aber damit alle anderen Mitspieler zur Weißglut, bis er schließlich stirbt. Mittlerweile ist natürlich längst ne Diskussion über den Spieler entbrannt, der vorherige Kickstarter sagte unter anderem: Kann ich ja nix für, wenn ihr nicht annehmt, ich habs ja gesagt ...

- 2 Instanzen mit dem gleichen Tank (random, unbekannt). Ich habe es liebevoll Blutrausch bzw. Tollwut genannt. Er machte zwar klar, das er die Instanzen im Einzelnen noch nicht kennt, schaute aber nur ca. alle 10 Minuten auf seinen Chat. Er rannte blöd von Gruppe zu Gruppe, während ihn alle anschrieben, das es in eine andere Richtung geht. Er machte wirklich jede Gruppe. Ihm war auch total egal, wo seine Mitspieler im Einzelnen sind. Er rannte drauf und wenn alle anderen 4 Leute dann eben in einer ganz anderen Ecke der Instanz hockten und auf ihn warteten, rannte er nochmal in eine weitere Gruppe und starb auf diese Weise immerhin 4 Mal. Dafür meckerte er auch nicht, ihm war es teilweise sogar wirklich peinlich.

- Direkt zu Beginn der Levelei des Schurkens (eben ab 46, der Charakter war monatelang im unbezahlten Urlaub^^) kam erstmal 6 mal hintereinander Zul Farrak. Beim letzten Mal traf ich auf eine Gruppe, in der irgendwie ALLE so viel Lust wie ich auf das entsprechende sechste Mal hatten. Daraufhin wurde spezifisch angewählt und wir landeten in den Schwarzfelstiefen. Danach meckerten aber jene, die gerade noch gesagt haben, wir sollten eine andere Instanz anwählen, los. Sie würden schließlich für zufällige Dungeons 100k Erfahrung (das NEUNfache des Normalen) für den Abschluss bekommen, da sie über werbt einen Freund spielen. Dadurch würde sogar ein DD bei Abschluss direkt mal eine Stufe überspringen Oo. War ne tolle Diskussion. Sie meckern einerseits über das elendige Zul Farrak, nehmen die spezifische Wahl mehrerer Dungeons an und DANN ... ?!?

- LFR. Endlich mal was anderes, dürfte ja wohl ordentlicher laufen. Leider waren sage und schreibe ACHT Spieler der Meinung "ist doch nur LFR!" und die letzte Gruppe, die ich antanken durfte, war die Gruppe vor Morchok. Zwischenzeitlich wurde ich immer wieder von 2 wildfremden Leuten angetextet, ich sollte ruhig bleiben, mich nicht aufregen ...

- Nach Jorsahj (andere Gruppe übrigens) fing ein Spieler plötzlich an, handeln zu wollen "hat jemand das Gamaschentoken? Tausche gegen das Handschuh-Token". Na ups. Da hatte er sich leider verraten. Und plötzlich schwappte seine Meinung iiiiiirgendwie um. Von "die Handschuhe hab ich bereits, die Hose fehlt mir noch" gings ganz plötzlich zu "ich habs verwechselt, dachte das wäre ..." (hier eine von DREI genannten alternativen einsetzen), zig Entschuldigungen... Aber es half nix. Der Mob wandte sich gegen ihn und er flog raus. 

- Der Knaller war ein Mitspieler in Teil 2 kurz vor dem Rücken. Er war in unser Sichtfeld gerückt, da er einfach Jäger war und wir jede Woche 2 Jäger reinschicken, um noch die Wahnsinn-Waffen zu bekommen. Im Prinzip wollten wir eigentlich nur wissen, ob der noch die Waffe braucht. Aber dieser Anblick. 410, 397, 410, 403, durchgehend rote Steine ... Und dann ganz unten. 384er Schmuckstück (das geteilter Bossloot-Schmuckstück), 316er Tankschmuck, 333er Waffe, 346er Schusswaffe, zufällig als einzige Teile unverzaubert. Das ... ist ... dreist.


----------



## Phribos (5. Juni 2012)

Lass mich raten... Der Hunter hat auch die Waffe bekommen?


----------



## Doofkatze (5. Juni 2012)

nö, der vierte Jäger im Bunde, der nen 378er Schnitt hatte :-)


----------



## Sentro (10. Juni 2012)

Hallo liebe Buffies,

zuallererst einmal: Das hier soll kein "Mimimi"-Thread, "Blizz ist so doof und casualfreundlich OMZFG" oder sonstwie Flamethread werden. Es geht mir hier einzig und allein darum, wie ihr die folgende Situation sehen würdet, die mich zugegebenermaßen schon etwas verwundert hat.


Folgendermaßen: Meine kleine, noch recht frische 85er-Blutelf-Jägerin vertreibt sich ihre Zeit mit müßigem Nichtstun in der schwebenden Stadt Dalaran. Mal in den Briefkasten geschaut, ein wenig von dem, was beim Questen gedroppt ist, ins AH gestellt, das Übliche eben. Allerdings wird sowas ja auch recht schnell langweilig, weshalb ich mir dachte: "Hey, wie wär's mal wieder mit einer netten kleinen Hero, zur Abwechslung?" Dazu sei gesagt, dass das Equip meiner Jägerin nicht sooooo berauschend ist, weder gut noch schlecht, allerdings für eine normale heroische Instanz (in denen 346er-Equip droppt) mehr als ausreichend mit ihrem 350er-Durchschnitt. Ein kleiner Klick auf "Gruppe finden"...und ich warte.
Nach ziemlich genau elfeinhalb Minuten geht dann auch das Fenster auf. Annehmen geklickt, und hey, ich komme quasi sofort in eine Gruppe, bei der alle Leute den Button gedrückt haben, als er aufploppte (eine Besonderheit, wie ich sie auf Hordenseite nun schon öfters erlebt habe, nebenbei bemerkt - Zufall?). "Super", denke ich mir, kenne ich es doch zur Genüge, viermal hintereinander warten zu müssen, bis das Fenster aufgeht, weil wieder Tank, Heiler oder ein DD nicht klicken/afk sind.
So lande ich also in den Hallen des Urprungs. "Hm", ist mein erster Gedanke. Sieben Bosse - eigentlich recht viel, aber die Jägerin kann das Equip noch gebrauchen (also die Punkte). Und wenns kürzer dauert, ist es auch in Ordnung. Also mit frischem Mut an die Sache heran!
Denkste. Ich komme rein, und sehe nur...den ersten Boss, zu dessen Füßen fünf wunderbare Skelette liegen. Ich sehe mir die Ausrüstung meiner anderen vier Gruppenmitglieder an, die alle vom selben Server stammen, der nach einer lieben alten Drachendame benannt wurde. Ein Mischmasch aus epischen Gegenständen der Stufe 378 und höher springt mir ins Auge. Schon etwas verwunderlich, dass die da offenbar gestorben sind. Allerdings ist auch der Tank offline gewesen, vielleicht hatte er nur einen Disconnect...? Also wartete ich brav und geduldig und platzierte schon einmal mein Mal des Jägers auf dem Boss, rein präventiv - ich vergesse gerne, das vor dem Kampf auf den Mob zu legen.
Die nächsten vier Minuten waren...wie soll ich sagen...merkwürdig. Kein Wort wurde gewechselt, niemand bewegte sich, alles still. Dann, plötzlich, im Gruppenchat:

Todesritter: "Hör ma Jägerin, willst du nicht leaven???"

Gleichzeitig flüsterte mich der Hexer mit den Worten "ääääääääääähhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh problem" an. Verwundert frage ich im Gruppenchat:

"Wieso sollte ich? Ich will hier nur meine Punkte holen und bin dann wieder weg."
Hexer: "Ja, aber wir ham kein Bock auf dich."

Bäm. Kein Bock auf mich? Kein Bock auf mich??? Sagt mal, was hat dieser kleine Goblin eigentlich gefuttert? Ich habe weder einen Mob bekämpft noch irgendetwas getan, und dann kommt der mir mit so etwas an? Bevor ich mich darüber beschweren konnte, meinte der Todesritter frech:

"Ja, wir wolln erfolge machn und dafür is dein gear zu schlecht"

Mal nachdenken. Hallen des Ursprungs, erster Boss. Reiner Taktikboss. Ein Erfolg ("Ich hasse dieses Lied"), den ich bei meinem Hexer im Vorbeigehen eingeheimst habe. Ein Erfolg, bei dem das Gear jetzt nicht der entscheidende Faktor ist, sondern die Taktik. Und trotzdem soll ich deswegen raus?
Egal, wir wissen ja, es gibt solche und solche Menschen. Also versuche ich, vernünftig zu reden:

"Hier kommts auf die Koordination an und nicht auf das Gear. Und nebenbei habe ich mit dem auch schon den Timerun in ZA ohne Probleme geschafft, der deutlich schwerer ist."

Schweigen. Stille. Zwei Minuten lang.
Dann postet der Todesritter eine Menge lustiger Zahlen in den Gruppenchat, getrennt durch Punkte und Doppelpunkte.

Todesritter: "Rein da"
Todesritter: "usm, ohne das läuft hier nix"
Todesritter: "*ts"

Beeindruckt von dieser Entstellung der deutschen Sprache, bei der sich der werte Herr Goethe noch im Grab herumgedreht hätte, fiel mir die Kinnlade runter. Leute, ernsthaft? Bei diesem [beleidigende Bezeichnung hier einsetzen] Boss? Kommt schon, das ist nicht euer Ernst.

Ich: "Ich habe kein TS und das braucht man hier auch nicht."
Ich: "Sagt mir einfach, ob ich links oder rechts runtersoll. Derjenige, der mit mir runterspringt, muss nur einen kleinen AoE auf die Schlangen machen, damit ich den Hebel ungestört drücken kann."

Wieder eine Minute Pause. Dann ploppt auf einmal ein Ausschlusswahlfenster für den immer noch abwesenden Tank auf. Bevor ich irgendwie sinnvoll darüber nachdenken kann, ist der Tank aus der Gruppe gewählt, offenbar einstimmig von den drei anderen Personen. "Na schön", denke ich, als auf einmal der Hexer die Gruppe verlässt...dann der stumme Heilpala...und zu guter Letzt auch noch der Todesritter. Zurück bleibe ich, allein in den Hallen des Ursprungs, mit einem dicken Hals und Frust, dass ich gute 20 Minuten meines Lebens solchen Leuten zur Verschwendung bereitgestellt habe.



Dazu nun meine Frage an euch: Habe ich mich grundlegend falsch verhalten? Ich habe kein TS und werde mir auch keines runterladen, da ich nicht raiden gehe und man es für 5er-Heros auch nicht braucht. Ich wollte außerdem nur ganz entspannt eine abendliche Hero gehen, bevor ich mich ins Bett lege und schlafe; stattdessen schreibe ich gerade diesen wunderbaren Post.
Abschließend also die Frage: Wie seht ihr diese Sache?


----------



## Tikume (10. Juni 2012)

Ist halt Dungeonfinder, da musst Du damit rechnen mit seltsamen Leuten zusammen zu kommen.


----------



## Sentro (10. Juni 2012)

Tikume, ich muss ehrlich sagen, ich hab auf eine Antwort von dir gewartet, die bringen mich immer zum Schmunzeln 


Dennoch ist das doch arg traurig, denn bisher hatte ich auf Hordenseite noch nie Probleme mit so etwas, und auch nicht auf Alliseite (obwohls da auch ein paar Spezialisten gibt), aber trotzdem verblüfft mich die Arroganz mancher Leute immer wieder.


----------



## Dagonzo (10. Juni 2012)

Ist halt leider schon fast zu einem Standard geworden, dass man mit solchen Klappspaten zusammen spielt. 
Musst dir nichts daraus machen. Klar es war verschwendete Zeit, aber es ist halt nur ein Spiel. Beim nächsten mal läuft es wieder besser. An dir lag es jedenfalls nicht, weil TS als Pflicht für eine Hero, kann man wohl knicken.


----------



## Tikume (10. Juni 2012)

Sentro schrieb:


> Dennoch ist das doch arg traurig, denn bisher hatte ich auf Hordenseite noch nie Probleme mit so etwas, und auch nicht auf Alliseite (obwohls da auch ein paar Spezialisten gibt), aber trotzdem verblüfft mich die Arroganz mancher Leute immer wieder.



Also ich kenne sowas zur Genüge von beiden Seiten. Was die Menschen teilweise zu derartigem Verhalten treibt ist mir auch unklar.
Letztendlich nimmt man ja selbst die Vorteile des Finders in Anspruch und muss demnach auch mit den Schattenseiten leben. Im Prinzip kann ich nur empfehlen einfach abzuhauen wenn man auf so jemanden trifft, oder ihn aus der Gruppe zu kicken wennman in der Lage ist.

Man muss allerdings sagen dass längst nicht alle Spieler so sind, die Granaten bleiben einem halt im Gedächtnis.


----------



## Fremder123 (11. Juni 2012)

Sentro schrieb:


> Dazu nun meine Frage an euch: Habe ich mich grundlegend falsch verhalten? Ich habe kein TS und werde mir auch keines runterladen, da ich nicht raiden gehe und man es für 5er-Heros auch nicht braucht. Ich wollte außerdem nur ganz entspannt eine abendliche Hero gehen, bevor ich mich ins Bett lege und schlafe; stattdessen schreibe ich gerade diesen wunderbaren Post.
> Abschließend also die Frage: Wie seht ihr diese Sache?


Wenn der Wortlaut und Tonfall wirklich so wahr, hätte ich es auch nicht anders gehandhabt. Aber warum diese Aversion gegen Team Speak? Es auf dem Rechner zu haben ist nun wirklich kein Akt, selbst wenn Du es so gut wie nie nutzt. Das Programm ist schnell runtergeladen, fix installiert und die aktuelle Version ebenso unkompliziert konfiguriert. Vielleicht erwischst Du ja das nächste Mal eine freundliche Gruppe, wo Du irgendwelche Erfolgsruns gern mitmachst und dann ist auch eine nette Plauderei im TS ganz unterhaltsam. Oder auf eurem Server finden sich Spieler für einen spontanen Städteraid zusammen, wo Du zwecks Abwechslung vom "Alltag" mitmöchtest und wiederum TS von Vorteil ist. Oder oder oder. Also schaden kann es nicht, zumindest für nette Leute.

Zumal es sich ja nicht auf WoW beschränken muss. Meine ehemalige Gildenchefin und ich spielen oft zusammen D3 im Koop. Auch dazu gehen wir meist in unser altes Gilden-TS (das aus unerfindlichen Gründen noch läuft, obwohl schon ewig keiner mehr Beitrag zahlt). Also ich finde eine Kommunikationssoftware schon von Vorteil, so man denn Onlinespielen nicht abgeneigt ist. Denk einfach mal drüber nach.


----------



## Doofkatze (13. Juni 2012)

LFR Teil 2, Montag Abend, weit nach 22 Uhr. Seit knapp 30 Minuten warteten 2 Bekannte auf die Einladung, als ich nach einer Beschäftigung suchte. Ich schloss mich mit meinem Hexer an, der brauchte eigentlich ja noch ein paar Tapferkeitspunkte zum Umwandeln in Eroberungspunkte...

Nach weiteren 20 Minuten ging es tatsächlich los.

Wer den LFR über einige Zeit besucht hat, wird festgestellt haben, dass die Gruppen ja im Verlauf der "Woche" (ID) immer schlechter wird, genauso ist das Niveau ja insgesamt schon recht weit gesunken, sodass es ja recht "spannend" werden könnte...

Erstmal ein Blick auf das Gruppensetup ... Joa ... 3 Jäger, oh ... 5 Heilpriester ... 

Nach einigen Späßen ging es tatsächlich los ... Der Zerstörerhexer kann ja mittlerweile ganz brauchbar nuken, zumindest kommt man recht einfach an die Drachenaggro des ersten Trashs. Mittlerweile bin ich ja auch Kummer gewohnt. Bestimmt bin ich schon im LFR an der Stelle 5-10 mal gestorben. So natürlich auch diesmal ... Genauso wie ein Anderer DD, noch ein DD, ein Heiler ... öööööhm... Tanks??? Noch einer ...  und weils so schön war ... ach egal, machen wirs kurz: Wipe.

Wieder rein, bereits jetzt kippte die Stimmung der Anwesenden (nicht die meiner Bekannten, die beruhigten immer wieder alle Spieler) ... Der Heilpaladin samt einiger DDs waren rausgegangen ... Es kam ... 1 Heilpriester (!) hinzu. Nur noch Wortfetzen blieben mir von der LFR-Runde in Erinnerung "runterspotten ist Aufgabe der Tanks".

Mitten in der Diskussion begann der nächste ... Versuch. Auch hier ein ähnliches Bild ... hier jedoch, auf wundersame Weise, starben nur ich und ca. 8 weitere DDs ... Kann ja heiter werden im Bosskampf.

Wir waren noch kaum wieder lebendig, als der Ultrakampf schon anfing. Tapfer mit 10000 Restleben in der Gruppe angekommen, da zerriss es auch schon den ersten DD, dann meinen Bekannten, ich hatte noch nicht alle Dots auf dem Ziel (!), da lag auch ich schon wieder am Boden ... Danach zunächst keine Toten ... bis zum ersten schwindenden Licht ... Von da an gabs dann ein Massensterben beider Tanks obwohl zumindest einer von beiden zumindest 3 Mal das schwindende Licht weg-knöpfte. Schließlich gab es bei 7 toten Spielern dann den vorhergesagten Wipe ...

Wieder große Aufregung, mittendrin der dauertote zweite Tank "muss ich beim schwindenden Licht irgendwas machen?", der BESTE DD machte 22k, es ging runter bis zu einer Eule mit 386er Equipment und 7,8k DPS. Und wieder beruhigten die beiden die Gruppe, klärten auf ... Nach einem etwas größerem Umschlag der Mitspieler startete der Kampf von neuem.

Es wurde angetankt, als erstes ein Seelenfeuer drauf (2,5 Sek Castzeit), Feuerbrand (mein Bekannter ging jetzt mit 18k DPS zu Boden), Verderbnis, Feuerbrunst BUMM! Aggro. Tot. Im weiteren Verlauf verließen 7 Leute infight die Gruppe...


----------



## Doofkatze (19. Juni 2012)

Nach einer absurd schlechten Runde auf der Hordenseite, selbstverständlich ohne Ausbeute für uns 3 Gildenmitglieder, ging ich nochmal allein in den LFR Teil 2. Mein Magier ist Freitag 85 geworden, wurde Samstag und Sonntag durch Instanzen gejagt und kann nun pünktlich mit 372er Gear in den LFR, den ersten Teil bin ich bereits Sonntag angegangen. Nun also Teil 2.

Die einzige Gruppe des Abends hatte bereits Ultraxion tot.

Als ich auf dem Schiff eintraf fehlten noch die Hälfte der Spieler, der Rest war tot. Auf dem Boden lagen jedoch nicht nur 25 Skelette...
Im Chat spielte sich eine Szene ab.

"so dieses Mal aber bitte wirklich KEINER in die großen Kreise reinstellen!"
"vielleicht klappt es ja jetzt endlich"
"macht mal mehr dmg"
"liegt nicht am dmg, sondern an der heilung"
"liegt auch dmg, aber die dds waren alle tot"
"bleibt aus den kreisen raus"

Kurze Aufklärung meinerseits über den Sinn des reinstellens und die Nutzung der Mechanik, am Sichersten ist es, wenn sich alle reinstellen, denn dann stirbt auch niemand.
Direkt mehrere Leute mit einem "+" im Chat. Darunter jemand "das sind die ersten vernünftige Worte heute Abend"

Der Kampf beginnt, alle Leute, die mir zustimmten rennen in den Kreis, der Rest bleibt draußen. Wipe, da 4 Adds durch den Raid fetzen.

Wieder gehen Tanks, Heiler, DDs, wieder wird halb aufgefüllt. "diesmal bitte alle in den großen Kreis reinstellen". Bei den ersten 2 Malen funktioniert es nun, danach aber sterben direkt 2 Leute auf einmal, dann nochmal 1 Person, wieder kaum Leute im Kreis, es stehen wieder gleich 5 Adds auf dem Schiff, wovon 3 nach einem nun gut genutzten Kreis mitten in die Gruppe stürmen und so 50,30,40,30k Schaden reinkommen. Wipe.

Wieder geht die Hälfte der Gruppe ... Mittlerweile mache ich mir echt Sorgen. Der Vertreter des "aus den Kreisen draußen bleiben" ignoriert immer noch alles und ist immer noch da, mittendrin sind 3 DDs unter 10k DPS.

Nu bin ich schon über eine Stunde hier drin, dank Wartezeiten und diesen angenehmen Wipes. Als ich auf die schwächeren DDs aufmerksam mache, wird damit gekontert, das ICH ja gar nicht auf die Drachen gehe und deshalb mal ganz ruhig bleiben sollte. Als ich darauf aufmerksam mache, das die Adds und nicht die Drachen den Raid zerfetzen kehrt Ruhe ein.

Durch den ständigen Spielerfluss werden endlich auch mal 2 wirklich gute DDs angespült (37k, 32k), der Großteil der Gruppe geht in jeden Kreis und endlich liegt der Boss nun fast ordentlich. Nach dem Sieg wird über die geringe Heilung spekuliert, da es zwischenzeitlich immer wieder knapp wurde. Daraufhin geht 1 Heiler. Ein DD startet den Rückenkampf, ein zweiter Heiler verlässt direkt die Gruppe.

Rechts bomben mehrere DDs beide Tentakel weg, während ich nun das überflüssige Gemisch vorne ganz runterkloppe und keinen Schadenstop einlege herrscht natürlich schon wieder heiteres Buchstabenraten im Chat. Schlussendlich passt es aber dann, nachdem das erste Add ohne Stacks tot ist und fürs zweite dann genug Blut vorhanden sind.

Im Wahnsinn dann eigentlich keine Probleme, war nur auf meinen Platz 6 recht stolz mit 38k DPS. Für 372er Gear eigentlich gar nicht soooo schlecht :-) Zwischenzeitlich war ich einmal tot. Auf dem Weg zu Plattform 4 bin ich gehüpft, auf dem Boden angekommen und hab dann blinzeln gedrückt, plötzlich war ich wieder vor der Plattform mitten in der Luft und bin in den Abgrund gefallen. Irgendwie konnte ich aber battlegerezzt werden.


----------



## Kyrador (19. Juni 2012)

War am Wochenende (Sonntag 13 Uhr) mit einem Gruppe von 10 Mann in Ulduar für den Protodrachen. Es hatte zwar die Hälfte keinen Plan, aber es war toll, wie diszipliniert die Leute waren und sich angestrengt haben. Klar, die Instanz ist nicht spannend, wenn man über alles drüberrollt, aber bei Kologarn muss man die Leute schon dazu anhalten aufzupassen, damit der Boss richtig stirbt und der Erfolg aufploppt. Bei Yogg Saron müssen die Leute das mit dem Gehirnraum auch erstmal lernen. Und die 25 Eisenzwerge hatten wir in einem Pull... auch das ist nicht gerade die Regel.
Hat Spaß gemacht  war mal was anderes als immer nur DS. Ich glaube, nächste Woche geh ich ICC. Ist zwar keine Herausforderung, aber Spaß machts trotzdem und für die Metaerfolge muss man schon manches Mal noch aufpassen...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. Juni 2012)

Entweder spielt Doofkatze 24/7 WoW, das er soooooooo viele Geschichten hat, oder einfach in jeder Gruppe "Idioten".

Muss ehrlich gestehen seitdem ich nicht mehr Random DS gehe, habe ich gar nichts zu berichten.
LFR geht jeden Tag der Woche ohne Probleme, vllt mal n Wipe bei Madness, aber sonst?o.o
Die Heros werden eh geknechtet...

Ohh doch mit fällt noch was "lustiges" ein.
War gestern mit meinem Jäger kurz in der Endzeit um noch ein paar Punkte zu machen.
Der Krieger (DD) hat fortlaufend gepullt, starb und flamete den Heiler aufs übelste.
Als ich dann mal fragte ob er nicht einfach warten könne bis der Tank pullt, geriet ich ins Fadenkreuz seiner Flamerei.
Sein Ilvl schnitt lag bei 400+ und nunja, bei uns auf Aegwynn bekommen diese Leute dann eben gewisse Allüren und verderben Charakterlich.
Konnte mir dann den Kommentar nicht verkneifen um unseren pr0 zu provozieren "Wie schaffst du es mit dem Gear kein Schaden zu machen?" (Mehr als 20k sollten bei Jaina ja schon drinne sein?...)
Dann ging er richtig ab. 
Hatte aber ne Gruppe mit sozialem Bewusstsein und sie wählten in raus mit der Begründung "lol".
Thehehe dannach wurde ich privat von ihm zugespammt.

Ich schäme mich so sehr für meinen Server...so so so so so so so so so so sehr...
Und keine Lust 100 Euro+ für Servertransen zu bezahlen...


----------



## Doofkatze (20. Juni 2012)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> oder einfach in jeder Gruppe "Idioten".



Genau das trifft derzeit zu. Ich kam gestern um 7 online und habe bis 22:15 gespielt.

Vorhaben: 1. Mit meinem Druidenheiler speziell Ultraxion töten (Ultra + Schiff waren noch offen), um zu gucken, ob die Schildhand droppt und ich den 378er Stab endlich gegen die 384er Heilerwaffe austauschen kann.
2. Mit dem Magier Ultraxion töten, da es der einzige Boss war, der noch im LFR fehlte
3. Mit dem Hexer ein Schlachtfeld machen, um vllt. noch den täglichen Sieg zu erringen.

Wirklich viel war es eigentlich nicht, wollt eigentlich spätestens 9 Uhr im Bett liegen.

Zunächst also Posten 1. Ich meldete mich mit einem Gildenkollegen an und erklärte, das wir ja eh nur Ultraxion machen mussten und er einfach nur ne Runde spielen wollte und es dort ja theoretisch sein 5. Setteil geben könnte (auf dem Brustslot besitzt er noch 378).
Wir kamen also in die Gruppe, irgendwer startete kurz danach schon den Trash. Da kein Tank spottete oder unterbrach und insgesamt so bei 14 offenen Drachen dann die Plattform in Flammen stand, gab es schließlich den Wipe und es fuhren Hasstriaden durch den Chat, während ich erklärte, das Tanks nicht die Einzigen sind, die unterbrechen können. Im zweiten Versuch waren Flammen nicht das Problem, stattdessen vergaßen die Tanks, das sie etwas machen können. Irgendwie haute es aber mit ner halb toten Gruppe noch knapp hin. Ein Tank wurde aber danach gekickt.
Während Ultraxion nun herangeflogen kam, sagte ich mehrfach, das niemand Ultra anschlagen sollte, bis ein zweiter Tank da ist. Erstmals hörte wirklich jeder und wir sprachen eine gewisse Anerkennung für diese Leistung aus. Als der zweite Tank dann kam, wurd schließlich angetankt. 1. Stunde des Zwielichts, beide Tanks wechseln die Phase, keiner spottet danach, 1. DD tot. Ein Heiler verließ die Gruppe. 1. schwindende Licht, Tank drückt nicht, stirbt. Der andere Tank hat die Aggro, bekommt das schwindende Licht, drückt nicht. Ich hole derweil den ersten Tank wieder, der zwar aufsteht, aber nicht spottet. Nach und nach sterben die DDs der Aggroleiste nach. Irgendwann wird doch nochmal gespottet, dann kommt wieder das schwindende Licht und er ist wieder tot. Wipe.
Mit der Vorgeschichte gibts natürlich im Chat kein Halten mehr. Es stellt sich heraus, das Tank Nr. 1 (der zweite ist nun schon aus der Gruppe gegangen) zwar den Boss "kennt" (seiner Meinung nach), aber der andere Tank ja nicht spottet. Schöner Grund, das er selbst dann einfach nicht drückt ...
Im folgenden zweiten Versuch drückt der Tank nun bei 6 Sekunden Rest des schwindenden Lichts und stirbt so. Sein Partnertank (DK) wird mit 2 Schlägen zerrissen. (später stellte sich heraus, das seine Hauptangriffe Auslöschen und heulende Böe ... -.-) Nun verlässt Person für Person infight den Heiler. Nach kurzer Abstimmung gehen wir nun auch, da ein weiteres Gildenmitglied eigentlich nur 1 Runde an dem Tag spielen und dann schlafen wollte. Leider hat sie ne Minute später eine Internetstörung und kommt nicht mehr rein. Das andere Gildenmitglied geht direkt mit offline, einfach zu müde.

Ich springe nun auf die Allianzseite zum Magier, erstmal den, auf der Hordenseite haben wir bisher in JEDEM LFR-Versuch solche Geschichten, da ist unser Realmpool halt wirklich der Knaller. Auf der Alliseits wirds ja wohl etwas ruhiger sein ... Denkste ... Es ist schließlich Dienstag.
Zwar klappt der Trash ohne Wipe, dafür stirbt hier Ultraxion erst im zweiten Versuch durch eine ungünstige Mischung aus wenig Schaden, tatsächlich weniger Heilung und toten DDs, weil die Tanks auf spotten einen 2 Minuten CD haben. Punkt 2 ist also endlich erledigt.

Wieder zurück auf die Hordenseite. Nach 17 Minuten kommt der Invite (als einzelner Heiler) und es beginnt wie immer mit dem Trash. Wieder gibt es einige Tote, dann setzt sich der Trash zurück. Im zweiten Versuch mit natürlich einigen Toten (was ist heute nur los??) gehts dann wieder los. Endlich klappt alles ... Bis wir 38 Sekunden vor dem Berserker bei 22M Resttrefferpunkten entgültig sterben. 3 Heiler mit 20-40k HPS, ein Heiler mit 12k HPS, 11k HPS und der letzte mit immerhin 6k HPS. Joa ... 353er Gear angezogen. Ein Jäger mit ner Angelrute. Weitere 5 oder 6 unterequippte Leute, die sich irgendwie reingeschummelt haben und dann mit 367er Gear ohne Verzauberungen oder Sockel auf besseres Wetter warten. Immer wieder Kommentare wie "irgendwie muss ich doch Equip bekommen" -.-
Wieder wechseln Heiler + DDs wie am laufenden Band, der superschwache Heiler wird endlich gekickt.
Mehr Schaden ist nun da, allerdings schnappt sich ein Heiler beide rote Dinger, wechselt schließlich auf grün. Ein anderer Heiler nimmt sich erst grün und schnappt sich danach blau. Den letzten Blauen nehme ich nicht, sondern überlasse den tatsächlich dann einem Paladin. So haben nun 3 Heiler alle Buffs weggenommen, Mit immerhin 7 lebenden Spielern stirbt Ultra nun. Natürlich wie immer keine Schildhand oder Brust(Setteil) für mich dabei, ich verlasse dann die Gruppe.

So ... nun nurnoch die letzten Eroberungspunkte für den Hexer holen. Insel der Eroberung. Nach kurzer Zeit erlebe ich erstmals die Verteidigungstaktik der Horde. 10 Leute schreien "nicht in die Basis reingehen", während wir alle Basen halten, ein Schurke "sammelt euch doch einfach und dann als Pulk rein". Es steht mittlerweile 287 Verstärkung zu 240 Verstärkung für uns. Es rennen aber immer wieder Leute in die Burg. Nach weiteren knappen 40 Minuten verlieren wir 0:78. Die Todesliste ist beachtlich. Trotz Dauerchats âla "nicht in die Burg gehen, die zerfetzen euch", haben es Spieler geschafft, 29, 27, 25, 23, 23, 19, 18 Mal (Ich hatte alle im Chat runtergeschrieben, natürlich stimmt es so nicht, sowas kann man sich nicht merken, aber es waren eben rund 10 Leute zwischen 30-17 Tode mit höchstens 3 Kills auf der Gegenseite) zu sterben. Mit einem 15:3 schalte ich nun den Rechner aus ...


Der Abend gestern WAR der blanke Horror.


----------



## Murfy (20. Juni 2012)

Ich bin zZ wieder ein wenig unterwegs in den HoT-Heroes um meinen recht frischen Schamiheiler zu equipen. Das heilen ist eigentlich recht einfach, ein bisschen gear gekauft, ein bisschen noch gewonnen, aber alles in allem waren alle inis machbar.

Letztens war ich dann in der 3. ini von HoT (kA wie die mit Name heißt). Wir fingen an, alles gemütlich.
Droppt was grünes "oh eine Schließkassette". Alle würfeln gier, nur der Schurke Bedarf.
Auf die Frage warum er das machte kam nur ein: "Hab ich bock zu."

Daraufhin wurde er sofort mit der Begründung "Hab ich bock zu." gekickt. Da habe ich mir das erste mal gewünscht dass der gekickte die Begründung lesen könnte.
Dann machte der Tank probleme und leavte mitten im Bosskampf, aber mit nem neuen DD und Tank lief es dann alles entspannt.

mfg


----------



## Fremder123 (20. Juni 2012)

Kickgrund " Bedarf auf Schließkassette". Wo dann 40g und ein grünes Nutzlositem drin sind, wenn überhaupt. Ein unglaubliches Verbrechen.

Es sollte eine "Missbrauch strafbar"-Funktion für die Kickfunktion eingeführt werden. Oder wenigstens, dass Eltern für ihre Kinder haften.


----------



## LarsW (20. Juni 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Kickgrund " Bedarf auf Schließkassette". Wo dann 40g und ein grünes Nutzlositem drin sind, wenn überhaupt. Ein unglaubliches Verbrechen.
> 
> Es sollte eine "Missbrauch strafbar"-Funktion für die Kickfunktion eingeführt werden. Oder wenigstens, dass Eltern für ihre Kinder haften.



Ich denke es geht da mehr um´s Prinzip.
Hätte Ihn auch gekickt..


----------



## Fremder123 (20. Juni 2012)

Prinzip, soso. Es muss dem Delinquenten eine Lehre erteilt werden! Wo soll das schließlich hinführen? Heute eine Schließkassette und morgen die ganze Welt?! Nein, das muss im Kein erstickt werden! Sofort. Von den vier anderen, welche selbstredend keusch und rein jeden Makels sind. Keiner würde so etwas jemals tun, schon der Gedanke an den Bedarf-Button treibt ihnen die Schamesröte ins unschuldige Antlitz.

Wer's glaubt.


----------



## Murfy (20. Juni 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Kickgrund " Bedarf auf Schließkassette". Wo dann 40g und ein grünes Nutzlositem drin sind, wenn überhaupt. Ein unglaubliches Verbrechen.
> 
> Es sollte eine "Missbrauch strafbar"-Funktion für die Kickfunktion eingeführt werden. Oder wenigstens, dass Eltern für ihre Kinder haften.



Wie der Vorposter sagte ging es hier ums Prinzip. Ich für meine Teil kann sagen dass ich nie auf irgendetwas würfel wofür ich keinen Bedarf habe. Ich lass dem Tank sein Tankgear und würfel nur Bedarf als Secondneed wenn er es nicht braucht (das selbe gilt für Heiler und DD wenn ich mal Tank spiele oder Tank und DD wenn ich Heiler spiele).

Und wenn jemand mit sowas kommt wie "hab ich bock drauf". Dann kann er so ziemlich erwarten gekickt zu werden. Es gibt viele Möglichkeiten dies zu beantworten, aber dies klang doch sehr nach einem "Ich mach wodrauf ich bock habe und ihr könnt mich mal". 

mfg


----------



## LarsW (20. Juni 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Prinzip, soso. Es muss dem Delinquenten eine Lehre erteilt werden! Wo soll das schließlich hinführen? Heute eine Schließkassette und morgen die ganze Welt?! Nein, das muss im Kein erstickt werden! Sofort. Von den vier anderen, welche selbstredend keusch und rein jeden Makels sind. Keiner würde so etwas jemals tun, schon der Gedanke an den Bedarf-Button treibt ihnen die Schamesröte ins unschuldige Antlitz.
> 
> Wer's glaubt.



Erstmal Gratulation für´s beherrschen der zweiten Fremdsprache- Sarkasmus.Note: 1. 
Grundlegend hängt es nicht mit dem Moralapostel zusammen,sondern eher mit dem persönlichen Kampf gegen die Windmühle(n).Jeder hat eine Leichte im Keller.Sei es Goldkauf,Bedarf-Würfeln,oder Gruppenpull und Leave.
Allerdings sehe ich WoW schon als kleines Abbild unserer Gesellschaft.Und egal ob nun im RL (Gott,wie ich diese Trennung hasse..),oder in WoW hinterfrage ich mich zumindest,ob ich zu den Ja-Sagern (Oder auch Zynikern) gehören möchte,oder eben nicht.
Manche lassen es,aus welchen Gründen auch immer,manche ergreifen halt die Initiative.


----------



## Fremder123 (20. Juni 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> "Ich mach wodrauf ich bock habe und ihr könnt mich mal".



Ich wiederhole mich nur ungern, aber heut mach ich eine Ausnahme:


Fremder123 schrieb:


> Ein unglaubliches Verbrechen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. Juni 2012)

Wie Fremder123 einfach nur Recht hat, es hat doch eh keiner Goldmangel.
Eben hat auch einer ständig auf alles grüne bedarft, aber bitte mich stört es nicht.


----------



## LarsW (20. Juni 2012)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Wie Fremder123 einfach nur Recht hat, es hat doch eh keiner Goldmangel.
> Eben hat auch einer ständig auf alles grüne bedarft, aber bitte mich stört es nicht.



Darum geht es nicht.


----------



## Murfy (20. Juni 2012)

Wie es hier wohl keinen stört dass ein grünes Item weggewürfelt wird, aber wenn einer im LFR mit full-Hero-equip alles bedarft, was er eigentlich nicht mehr brauch, dann ist das nicht mehr ok oder was? Für mich bleibt dass das selbe, da die die auf grün immer need würfeln würfeln auch für alles andere immer auf need. 

Aber BTT:
Damals zu Wotlk. Ich (Schurke) und ein Kollege (Schurke) suchen nen Raid für Obsidansanktum. 
Trash alles down, bereitmachen für den Drachen. Tank stürmt los, wir sprinten hinterher. *bämbäm* und aufeinmal gibt mir der Drache eine Pranke und ich bin Tod. Ich total verwundert, gucke in den Kampflog und sehe da... Mein Kollege hat mir Schurkenhandel gegen. Netter Scherz von ihm auf Kosten meiner Repkosten.

Oder Ulduar 25er, Raidtruppe. Wir stehen vor diesem Robo-Boss mit dem Herzen das rausfällt. Raidzeit ist eigentlich fast um und wir wollen ihn wenigstens einmal tryn. Im TS wird noch erklärt und da laufen ein Palatank und ein Palaheal los. Alle gucken doof, laufen aber hinterher. Was machen die? Bubble-Heartstone.
Das geheule ich im TS war groß, aber ich fand es urkomisch. 

mfg


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. Juni 2012)

Nööö, von mir aus können die auch im LFR Ninjas, was scherts mich?
Ich geh regelmäßig raiden und da machts kein großen Unterschied ob ich bis zu 397 nun 378 oder 384 trage.
Es mag Leute geben die nicht komplett lootgeil sind.


----------



## Doofkatze (20. Juni 2012)

Das hat wieder etwas mit Manieren zu tun. Es ist egal, ob es sich um eine Schließkassette oder ein grünes Item handelt. Wer drauf Bedarf würfelt, obwohl er damit nix anderes tut als die anderen, egal ob öffnen oder entzaubern, hat schlichtweg keine Manieren. Natürlich bedeutet dies nicht, das diese Leute auch bestimmt auf jedes andere Item Bedarf und man so durch das ständige Kicken dieser Leute in Zukunft für den Weltfrieden sorgt.

Aber dennoch sollte man Verständnis dafür zeigen, das andere Mitspieler eigentlich die gleiche Berechtigung auf Beute wie man selbst hat. Fragt jemand ganz lieb "hör mal, ich skill gerade VZ hoch und brauch dringend Mats, darf ich auf ungebrauchte Items Bedarf zum entzaubern würfeln?", sag ich sicher nicht nein, aber der Ton spielt nunmal die Musik.

Ich betreibe auch keine Selbstjustiz, wenn mir jemand die Vorfahrt nimmt, dennoch ärgert mich es, wenn sich Leute an der Ampel einfach vordrängeln und per Reisverschlussverfahren zwangsweise reingelassen werden müssen, nur damit SIE schneller auf der Arbeit sind.

Nur weil man Schurke ist, hat man nicht zwingend Bedarf auf Schließkassetten, als Kürschner gehört einem nicht jeder Mob, nur weil man schneller kürschnert, genauso mit Bergbau, Kräuterkunde und als VZ hat man nicht als einziger Bedarf auf Items, die ja sonst für 10 Gold beim Händler landen.

Wenn mir jemand die Mobs wegkürschnert und ich sage, das ich auch ganz gerne 1-2 Mobs kürschnern würde, dann ist "na und?" sicher nicht das richtige Benehmen und genau das kann man dann auch abstrafen meines Erachtens nach.

Ausschlusswahl ist nicht nur dann möglich, wenn jemand absichtlich Mist baut, beleidigt oder andere Leute für sich arbeiten lässt, sondern auch, wenn man sich in einem Gruppenspiel wie ein Arschloch verhält. Meine Meinung.


----------



## Rabaz (20. Juni 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Kickgrund " Bedarf auf Schließkassette".



Ja natürlich, was denn sonst.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. Juni 2012)

Oh thehehehe ich bin ja so gemein.
Eben hat auch einer geninjat.
Schurkenhandel - Pull - toter Ninja.

Das selbe mit Irreführung.

Schon hat er mehr Reppkosten als Gewinn.


----------



## Fremder123 (20. Juni 2012)

Ihr seid süß, wie euch solche Skandälchen beuteln. "Wer Schließkassetten ninjalooted, der schubst auch alte Leute aus dem Rollstuhl. Weil Computerspiele sind total wirklich mit der Realität vergleichbar. So mit Manieren und so. Wie ich mich in WoW gebe, so auch bei Tante Gerdas Geburtstag am Kaffeetisch. Echt jetzt".


----------



## Murfy (20. Juni 2012)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Nööö, von mir aus können die auch im LFR Ninjas, was scherts mich?
> Ich geh regelmäßig raiden und da machts kein großen Unterschied ob ich bis zu 397 nun 378 oder 384 trage.
> Es mag Leute geben die nicht komplett lootgeil sind.


Das hat nichts mit lootgeilheit zu tun wenn man es einfach doof findet wenn Leute auf Sachen Bedarf würfeln wenn sie es garnicht brauchen. Meinetwegen bekommt der kleine Mage der noch größtenteils mit Blau equipt ist das Trinket, aber nicht der Priester der schon mit Full-Hero-Equip rumläuft und das garnicht brauch. 


Doofkatze hat das ganze gut beschrieben.



Doofkatze schrieb:


> Das hat wieder etwas mit Manieren zu tun. Es ist egal, ob es sich um eine Schließkassette oder ein grünes Item handelt. Wer drauf Bedarf würfelt, obwohl er damit nix anderes tut als die anderen, egal ob öffnen oder entzaubern, hat schlichtweg keine Manieren. Natürlich bedeutet dies nicht, das diese Leute auch bestimmt auf jedes andere Item Bedarf und man so durch das ständige Kicken dieser Leute in Zukunft für den Weltfrieden sorgt.
> 
> [...]


Kann das genauso wie es da steht unterschreiben (habe ein wenig entfernt um den Post nicht zu lang zu machen).

mfg


----------



## LarsW (20. Juni 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> "Wer Schließkassetten ninjalooted, der schubst auch alte Leute aus dem Rollstuhl. Weil Computerspiele sind total wirklich mit der Realität vergleichbar. So mit Manieren und so. Wie ich mich in WoW gebe, so auch bei Tante Gerdas Geburtstag am Kaffeetisch. Echt jetzt".



Warum sollte ich da überhaupt differenzieren?Wo ist das Problem sich in einer Community genau so zu verhalten,wie bei "Tante Gerda"?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. Juni 2012)

LarsW schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich da überhaupt differenzieren?Wo ist das Problem sich in einer Community genau so zu verhalten,wie bei "Tante Gerda"?


Anonymität kennste?


----------



## Murfy (20. Juni 2012)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Anonymität kennste?



Doch nicht jeder nutzt diese schamlos aus. 

mfg


----------



## Fremder123 (20. Juni 2012)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Anonymität kennste?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. Juni 2012)

Hier ist ja eine Ansammlung an Perlen, WoW-Spieler mit "Moral"!


----------



## Fremder123 (20. Juni 2012)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Hier ist ja eine Ansammlung an Perlen, WoW-Spieler mit "Moral"!


Solange man selbst den Vorteil nicht genießen darf, schwingt die Moralkeule immer sehr engagiert.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. Juni 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Solange man selbst den Vorteil nicht genießen darf, schwingt die Moralkeule immer sehr engagiert.



Haha!


----------



## LarsW (20. Juni 2012)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Anonymität kennste?



Ja,kenne ich.
Und es gibt anscheinend genug Leute die noch glauben,Sie wären im Web 2.0 Anonym. 



Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Hier ist ja eine Ansammlung an Perlen, WoW-Spieler mit "Moral"!



Keine Angst- ´ne Erektion wegen ´ner Moralpredigt bekomme ich jetzt auch nicht.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. Juni 2012)

LarsW schrieb:


> Ja,kenne ich.
> Und es gibt anscheinend genug Leute die noch glauben,Sie wären im Web 2.0 Anonym.
> 
> 
> ...



Ich wünsche dir viel Spaß, sämtlichen Ninjas ein persönlichen besuch abzustatten und sie auf ihr Fehlverhalten hinzuweisen.


----------



## LarsW (20. Juni 2012)




----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. Juni 2012)

OHHHH MEIN GOTT!
Ich bin gerade LFR, Token für Brust gedropped.
Der DK hats bekommen, auf einmal werde ich angehandelt und er drückt es mir in die Hand.

ICH BIN.... SCHOCKIERT.


----------



## GarfieldX (20. Juni 2012)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> OHHHH MEIN GOTT!
> Ich bin gerade LFR, Token für Brust gedropped.
> Der DK hats bekommen, auf einmal werde ich angehandelt und er drückt es mir in die Hand.
> 
> ICH BIN.... SCHOCKIERT.



Hat er sich für diese Frechheit wenigstens entschuldigt?


----------



## Fremder123 (20. Juni 2012)

Hat das Token mit ner Schließkassette verwechselt und hatte nur Angst dass er gekickt wird wegen Verdachts des Ninjalootings.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. Juni 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Hat das Token mit ner Schließkassette verwechselt und hatte nur Angst dass er gekickt wird wegen Verdachts des Ninjalootings.



Ohhh... ich dachte... hm 
Es wäre vielleicht LarsW oder so gewesen, einer mit hohem moralischem Bewusstsein.


----------



## LarsW (20. Juni 2012)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Ohhh... ich dachte... hm
> Es wäre vielleicht LarsW oder so gewesen, einer mit hohem moralischem Bewusstsein.



Mein hohes moralisches Bewusstsein zwingt mich dazu,acht Stunden zu arbeiten.
Sorry.
D


----------



## Fremder123 (20. Juni 2012)

LarsW schrieb:


> Mein hohes moralisches Bewusstsein zwingt mich dazu,acht Stunden zu arbeiten.


Man braucht ein moralisches Bewusstsein zum arbeiten? Also mich treibt täglich der Gedanke an einen sozialen Abstieg ins Büro. So wegen Miete zahlen, essen und so.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. Juni 2012)

LarsW schrieb:


> Mein hohes moralisches Bewusstsein zwingt mich dazu,acht Stunden zu arbeiten.
> Sorry.
> D


So hoch kann es nicht sein, das du hier posten kannst.


----------



## Doofkatze (20. Juni 2012)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Hier ist ja eine Ansammlung an Perlen, WoW-Spieler mit "Moral"!



Sowas soll es tatsächlich geben, munkelt man. Jeder von uns hat irgendwo seine Leichen im Keller, ich kann ab und zu im Handelschannel auch mal das Niveau zum Erdkern schicken, in dem ich Witze mit ... eigenartigem Humor erzähle und daraufhin auf die eine oder andere Ignoreliste komme. Genauso gab es auch schon Würfeleien von mir auf Items, nur zum weitergeben selbiger an Freunde im LFR oder den Instanzen. Und auch passiert es, das ich mal Mitspieler absichtlich sterben lasse, tatsächlich mit einer Erziehungsabsicht, weil dieser pullt oder sich innerhalb von 5 Minuten nicht aus einem Schadenskreis rausgeht.

Aber insgesamt bin ich dennoch ein Spieler alter Zunft, der viel Wert auf das vernünftige Zusammenspiel legt. Daher kritisiere ich eben auch den Egoismus einiger Spieler, die sich eben auf die faule Haut legen und andere machen lassen, die keinen Wert darauf legen, überhaupt die Voraussetzungen für angebrachten Schaden oder Schadensreduktion zu schaffen (wink @ Equipment-Pflege) und dann eben jene unpassende Beutewürfe.

Ich spiele immer noch mit "Herzblut". Als DD geb ich immer Gas und freue mich dann nen Ast ab, wenn ich am Ende mit Abstand oben stehe, als Tank achte ich nicht nur auf Bossmechaniken, sondern versuche tatsächlich auch die Heiler zu entlasten, sodass sich diese bestmöglich "langweilen" und als Heiler schließlich heile ich eher effizienter, als mir sinnlose HPS-Rennen zu liefern, nur weils besser aussieht.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. Juni 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Sowas soll es tatsächlich geben, munkelt man. Jeder von uns hat irgendwo seine Leichen im Keller, ich kann ab und zu im Handelschannel auch mal das Niveau zum Erdkern schicken, in dem ich Witze mit ... eigenartigem Humor erzähle und daraufhin auf die eine oder andere Ignoreliste komme. Genauso gab es auch schon Würfeleien von mir auf Items, nur zum weitergeben selbiger an Freunde im LFR oder den Instanzen. Und auch passiert es, das ich mal Mitspieler absichtlich sterben lasse, tatsächlich mit einer Erziehungsabsicht, weil dieser pullt oder sich innerhalb von 5 Minuten nicht aus einem Schadenskreis rausgeht.
> 
> Aber insgesamt bin ich dennoch ein Spieler alter Zunft, der viel Wert auf das vernünftige Zusammenspiel legt. Daher kritisiere ich eben auch den Egoismus einiger Spieler, die sich eben auf die faule Haut legen und andere machen lassen, die keinen Wert darauf legen, überhaupt die Voraussetzungen für angebrachten Schaden oder Schadensreduktion zu schaffen (wink @ Equipment-Pflege) und dann eben jene unpassende Beutewürfe.
> 
> Ich spiele immer noch mit "Herzblut". Als DD geb ich immer Gas und freue mich dann nen Ast ab, wenn ich am Ende mit Abstand oben stehe, als Tank achte ich nicht nur auf Bossmechaniken, sondern versuche tatsächlich auch die Heiler zu entlasten, sodass sich diese bestmöglich "langweilen" und als Heiler schließlich heile ich eher effizienter, als mir sinnlose HPS-Rennen zu liefern, nur weils besser aussieht.


Sarkasmus lässt Grüßen Schatz. :x

Dann ist meine Leiche wohl, das ich das Auge um Auge Zahn um Zahn Prinzip treu verfolge und Spieler die sich daneben benehmen teamkille.


----------



## Fremder123 (20. Juni 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> dennoch ein Spieler alter Zunft, der viel Wert auf das vernünftige Zusammenspiel legt


Klingt gut. Bin ich auch. Aber als eben jener, der auch noch die Zeiten VOR dem Dungeonfinder kennt, kicke ich nicht einfach irgendwen wegen so etwas Sinnlosem und missbrauche die Kickfunktion als Maßregelung. Als Spieler der alten Schule, so es mich denn ungeheuer stört, rede ich erstmal drüber. Und da gehört dann auch mehr dazu, als denjenigen nach seinem ersten Satz sofort rauszuschmeißen, weil der den hochwohlgeborenen Herrschaften miefig in die Nase stieg. Ich kläre vielleicht bei der Gelegenheit, wie sich für den Rest der Instanz würfeltechnisch verhalten wird... beim nächsten Mal bedarfen halt alle. Hat er jemanden beleidigt? Nein. Hat er die halbe Instanz gepullt und mutmaßlich sinnfreie Tode verursacht? Nein. Er hat auf eine Schließkassette bedarft. Eine Schließkassette. Mein Gott, fürwahr - der hat das Zeug zum Massenmörder. Sperrt ihn weg!

Als ich meine Inschriflerin gelevelt hab, sind in den Nordend-Inis mehrfach Glyphenbücher gedroppt. Ich bedarfte und natürlich auch prompt ein bis zwei andere. Ein Blick ins Arsenal sagte, dass selbstredend keiner außer mir Inschriftler war. Hat mich das geärgert? Klar. Hab ich deswegen ein Fass aufgemacht? Nein, war mir die Sache einfach nicht wert. Das nennt man Verhältnismäßigkeit.


----------



## LarsW (20. Juni 2012)

LarsW schrieb:


> Mein hohes moralisches Bewusstsein zwingt mich dazu,acht Stunden zu arbeiten.
> Sorry.
> *D
> *






Fremder123 schrieb:


> Man braucht ein moralisches Bewusstsein zum arbeiten? Also mich treibt täglich der Gedanke an einen sozialen Abstieg ins Büro. So wegen Miete zahlen, essen und so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> So hoch kann es nicht sein, das du hier posten kannst.



Merkste´wat?


----------



## Murfy (20. Juni 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Klingt gut. Bin ich auch. Aber als eben jener, der auch noch die Zeiten VOR dem Dungeonfinder kennt, kicke ich nicht einfach irgendwen wegen so etwas Sinnlosem und missbrauche die Kickfunktion als Maßregelung. Als Spieler der alten Schule, so es mich denn ungeheuer stört, rede ich erstmal drüber. Und da gehört dann auch mehr dazu, als denjenigen nach seinem ersten Satz sofort rauszuschmeißen, weil der den hochwohlgeborenen Herrschaften miefig in die Nase stieg. Ich kläre vielleicht bei der Gelegenheit, wie sich für den Rest der Instanz würfeltechnisch verhalten wird... beim nächsten Mal bedarfen halt alle. Hat er jemanden beleidigt? Nein. Hat er die halbe Instanz gepullt und mutmaßlich sinnfreie Tode verursacht? Nein. Er hat auf eine Schließkassette bedarft. Eine Schließkassette. Mein Gott, fürwahr - der hat das Zeug zum Massenmörder. Sperrt ihn weg!
> 
> Als ich meine Inschriflerin gelevelt hab, sind in den Nordend-Inis mehrfach Glyphenbücher gedroppt. Ich bedarfte und natürlich auch prompt ein bis zwei andere. Ein Blick ins Arsenal sagte, dass selbstredend keiner außer mir Inschriftler war. Hat mich das geärgert? Klar. Hab ich deswegen ein Fass aufgemacht? Nein, war mir die Sache einfach nicht wert. Das nennt man Verhältnismäßigkeit.



Ich finde ja du überdramatisierst das ganze und vergleichst in gewisser Art und Weise die Kick-Funktion mit dem Henkersbeil. 

Diskutieren darüber warum er Bedarf gewürfelt hat und warum man das nicht hätte machen sollen, schön und gut. Doch wenn jemand mit der Antwort "hab Bock drauf" auf die simple Frage warum er denn Bedarf gewürfelt hat antwortet, ist die Chance sachlich mit ihm darüber zu reden eher gering. Wie ich bereits erwähnte gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten das Bedarf-Würfeln zu begründen.

Aber cool wie ich hier anscheinend jetzt der Ninja-Looter-Hasser und Alle-die-kleine-Fehler-machen-Kicker bin. 

Ich schließe mich schlussendlich Doofkatzes Aussagen an, denn für mich ist diese Diskussion hier beendet. Genug Offtopic meinerseits.

mfg


----------



## vortigaunt (20. Juni 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> der superschwache Heiler wird endlich gekickt.



weil ja auch die Heiler für....




Doofkatze schrieb:


> ... Bis wir 38 Sekunden vor dem Berserker bei 22M Resttrefferpunkten entgültig sterben. 3 Heiler mit 20-40k HPS, ein Heiler mit 12k HPS, 11k HPS und der letzte mit immerhin 6k HPS. Joa ...



...verantwortlich sind oO




Doofkatze schrieb:


> Mehr Schaden ist nun da



ja was denn nun....wart ihr DD zu sry für den Ausdruck dämlich oder warn die Heiler Schuld?

man man man


----------



## Doofkatze (21. Juni 2012)

Nur weil der Heiler am 22M-RestTP-Versuch "unschuldig" war, bedeutet das nicht, das man ihn trotzdem später mitziehen muss. Er hatte 353er Gear und kam nicht über 6k HPS. Das ist irgendwie so ein bisschen mager. Wieder das klassische Beispiel: Würden alle so denken, wäre der LFR unschaffbar.
Zwischen den einzelnen Wipes gab es immer wieder Spielerwechsel, für den gekickten Heiler wie für die freiwillig gehenden DDs. Das irgendwann auch mal wieder bessere DDs angespült werden, ist eigentlich verständlich.

------

Gestern Abend waren ein paar Schlachtfelder fällig, um die täglichen Eroberungspunkte zu ergattern. Das Alteractal ging genauso verloren wie das Auge des Sturms. Dann kam die Insel der Eroberung.

Mal ein leichter Versuch, die Defftaktik zu probieren. Die Hälfte der Spieler zog auch prinzipiell mit, aber nicht alle ließen sich überzeugen ... oder lasen den Chat. So stand plötzlich nur die halbe Mannschaft in der Basis, während der Rest in ihrem Trott versuchte, die einzelnen Flaggen ohne Unterstützung der meisten Spieler zu holen. Als das Tor brach, rannten nun doch 75% der Spieler in die Burg. Im Chat kam mittlerweile ein "und jetzt?" und "die Taktik ist scheiße". Daraufhin rannten selbige Spieler wieder nach draußen und starben einen qualvollen Tod. In der Folgezeit brach die Horde geschlossen in die Burg ein, wo wir mit ca. 50-70% der Spieler dann nach und nach starben. Aber statt dann nun entgültig zu deffen, griffen nun ca. 25-30 Leute die Hordenbasis an. Da wir entsprechend nur noch 10-15 Leute waren konnten wir das alles nicht verteidigen und das Spiel endete für unsere Angreifer an dem gerade zerbrochenen Hordentor ...

Nun kam der Strand der Uralten. Wir sollten verteidigen. Allianzüblich griff man zwar die Fahrzeuge an, verlangsamte diese aber nicht. Da man anschließend mit den Heilern in die Kämpfe anging und teilweise sogar am Strand blieb, war der Titan nach 5 Minuten erreicht.
Jetzt konnten wir angreifen. Während wir uns am Strand einen großen Kampf lieferten und so die Uhr runtertickte, brach ein Verwüster nach und nach durch alle Tore und erreichte so den Titan bei 2 Minuten Rest. Irgendwie hatte die Horde den übersehen und ignoriert.

----

Nach dem aufstehen und fertig machen habe ich üblicherweise noch ca. 30 Minuten Zeit zum Emails checken oder surfen, bevor ich dann zur Arbeit fahre. Meistens nutze ich diese paar Minuten dann hinterher statt zum surfen einfach für ein Schlachtfeld. Irgendwie spielt die Allianz Morgens meistens besser :-)
Arathibecken. Teamwork! Kann man nicht anders beschreiben. Auch wenn einige Incs an der Mine erst angesagt wurden, als derjenige bereits tot war oder die Fahne bereits geschnappt war, so ging eine gute Anzahl Spieler zum deffen. Genauso an der Schmiede und an den Ställen. Da die Horde so immer wieder zurückgeschlagen wurde, gewannen wir in 17 Minuten. Ca. 1 Minute bevor ich sowieso losgefahren wäre. Die Runde lief wirklich super.


----------



## Der Jäger war´s (21. Juni 2012)

gestern - also Mittwoch Nacht - nach dem Raid noch gedacht - gehe ich mal eben mit meiner kleinern Holy-Paladina noch LFR Teil 2.

Ohh, Glückes Geschick 3/8 blinkt auf - nur Madness - an sich perfekt - wenn da nicht der Haufen Skelette an Boden wäre - die mich
böses Erahnen lassen.

Und des kam wie es kommen musste - net einmal, net zweimal, sondern "öfters"

1. Plattform - alles in Butter, auch wenn Blitz explodiert
2. Plattform - alles in Butter, auch wenn Blitz explodiert
3. Plattform - alles in Butter, auch wenn Blitz explodiert

4. Plattform - Blitz explodiert - minimum 3 DD´s sterben, weil Sie gefühlt direkt darinnen stehen - aber weiter gehts
               die ersten blasigen Tentakeln, die sind so schnell weg, das ich se fast verpasse
               die zweiten blasigen Tentakeln - die ersten Fallen schnell - aber die letzte bleibt bei 15% stehen und
               sie steht - die Gruppe droppt gnadenlos - eine gefühlte Ewigkeit hält es kein DD für nötig die letzte blasige
               Tentakel zu killen - WIPE

Und das beste - die ersten 6 DD´s in der "Bestenliste" allesamt zwischen 50 und 60k DPS - aber 0 Schadenspunkte auf blasige Tentakel!!

lg


----------



## RedShirt (21. Juni 2012)

Scheint, daß im LFG im Moment auch viele Leute ohne viel Plan EQ farmen...

Kam als DD zu einer Gruppe in Well of Eternity, alle 4 eine Gilde (anderer Server)... kein Ding, bis Boss alles normal.

Soll mit Erfolg sein - ich sag "gern".
Wipe - weil ein DD failt. Kein Ding, rein.
Tank stirbt als Erster (komisch, aber ok) durch Bossdmg.
Da hab ich noch gedacht, der Wipe war gewollt.

Nächster Try. Tank failt. Stirbt an Bossschaden ... hm. Komisch, aber vielleich Heilstopp.
Kein Ding, also nochmal.
Ich meine schon, hab kein Problem das länger zu probieren.


3ter Try. Jetzt ohne Erfolg, Tank pullt direkt.
Tank stirbt am Schaden vom Boss... OK....
Nachm Reinlaufen schau ich mal aufs Tankgear... net prall, aber n Agi+Procc-Haste Trinket und n Agi-Ring... hmmmmmmm
Hab freundlich (!) drauf hingewiesen, daß es auch mit sowas klappen sollte, also halt nochmal probieren.

5 Sek später steh ich OG,  und denk mir "ah, ich bin schneller im nächsten Dungeon als die am ersten Boss vorbei, weil kein DD kann das kompensieren"

Komischer Run ....


----------



## Senzua (21. Juni 2012)

So.
Den Ring vom FL Ruf drin, Procc Trinket getestet.
mal eben über 41k bei Ultra. Noch nen bissle verfeinern, dann komm ich hoffentlich an die 45k bald :-)

P.s. Danke schon mal für alle die mir in irgendeinerweise Tipps gegeben haben!


----------



## Numbe (21. Juni 2012)

Es war einmal...

Zu Classic-Zeiten. Als eine gar tapfre Gruppe aus Helden aufbrach um sich den Gefahren des Versunkenen Tempels zu stellen.

*hust*

Also...- Im LFG noch Leute gesucht. Zum Glück waren wir bereits zu viert und uns fehlte nurnoch ein DD. Meine Gildenkollegin und ich machten uns bereits auf den Weg um Porten zu können. (War als Allianzler mehr oder minder nervig.) ... Angekommen, DD geladen, geportet und rein ins Vergnügen. Zum Glück kannte unser Tank den Weg (Und ich lernte ihn dadurch, Gott war ich stolz auf mich!).

Es lief auch alles ganz gut, bis ein..- Dolch, Schwert? Ich weiß es nicht mehr. Jedenfalls eine Waffe mit +Bew droppte. Unser Schurke (Wir waren übrigens im TS), freute sich natürlich einen Ast und war sich seines Sieges sicher...- Doch was war das? Der Magier würfelte ebenfalls. Und gewann.

Zunächst Stille im TS, dann heiteres Gekicher, ein wenig den Schurken gefoppt...- Dann fragten wir den Mage ob er sich vedrückt habe.
"Nein, hab ich nicht."
Achso. Aber was willst du denn mit Beweglichkeit?
"Ja, das steigert meine kritische Trefferwertung... Und das brauche ich!"

Wir haben ihm unsere TS-Daten gegeben und er ist auch gleich herein gekommen. Hat gesagt, dass er neu ist und noch nicht so die Ahnung hat..- Wir haben ihm ganz locker erklärt, welche Stats er als Mage braucht und welche nicht. Er war dankbar, alle waren happy.

Irgendwann im Laufe von TBC (Also eine ganze Weile danach.) Hat der o.g Mage mich plötzlich angewhispert - er hätte mich vorm Auktionshaus stehen sehen - ... Er hat sich bedankt, dass wir damals so nett zu ihm waren und er das nie vergessen hat. (Und was er doch für ein Kacknap damals war *g*)

An den Kleinen muss ich immer denken, wenn ich mal mit einem Twink im Tempel unterwegs bin...- Das war echt eine tolle Erfahrung. Sowas gibts heute ja - leider - kaum noch.


----------



## Murfy (21. Juni 2012)

Numbe schrieb:


> [...]



Das erinnert mich an mich zurück. Damals (auch noch zu classic) BSF, die erste ini die ich jemals zu Gesicht bekam. Es droppt was grünes, "hey, was ist das? Ein würfelfenster. *Bedarf*". Ich wurde direkt gefragt warum, ich antwortete also unwissend "brauch ich um VZ zu skillen.". Daraufhin wurde ich (eher weniger nett) darauf aufmerksam gemacht dass man dies nicht macht und habe es von da an natürlich gelassen.

Oder: Selbe ini, anderer Char. Spielte Krieger, hatte null Ahnung von nix. "Tank mal". Ich nur: "Ok, habe ich aber nie gemacht." Mir wurd ein wenig erklärt und die ini ging mehr oder minder gut durch. Doch danach hatte ich erstmal keine Lust mehr aufs tanken. Das kam mir damals doch ein wenig komisch vor.

Heute muss ich über mein Unwissen damals echt schmunzeln.

mfg


----------



## Numbe (21. Juni 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Heute muss ich über mein Unwissen damals echt schmunzeln.



... Geht mir auch öfters noch so.

Ich versuche mich auch immer stets daran zu erinnern, wenn mein Geduldsfaden mal wieder am Ende ist...- Gerade wenn man mit Twinks in Instanzen rumgurkt und man furchtbar unfähige Menschen antrifft. Meist sage ich schon gar nichts mehr, mache mir Musik an und bringe die restliche Instanz hinter mich.- Denn oftmals ist es so, dass man schlichtweg angemacht wird wenn man jemanden auf Fehler hinweist. 
Einziges positiv Beispiel: Vor ein, zwei Monaten hatte ich mal einen Pala-Vergelter in DM (lowlvl), welcher mit Schild und Einhandschwert rumlief. Und auch nur auf solches Bedarf würfelte. Am Ende der Instanz habe ich ihm erklärt, dass er als Vergelter mit einer ordentlichen Zweihandwaffe kämpft. Er hat sich bedankt.- Ich hab mich gewundert. (War ich doch schon auf Flames eingestellt.)

Oder mit meinem Paladin (Heiler)...- Auf dem Weg nach 85 habe ich mit mit meinem Freund (Tank) fast nur Instanzen gemacht. Dabei sind wir wirklich oft mit einer Schurkin in der rnd Ini gelandet. Am Ende der Instanz fragte sie mich, ob wir noch weitere gehen würden... Wir standen jedoch kurz vor 85 (ein, zwei Quests) und ich verneinte, bot ihr jedoch an, Rl-IDs zu tauschen, damit man zusammen Heros gehen könnte...- Sie war begeistert, freute sich und..- Verließ die Gruppe. (Sie spielte auf nem anderen Server, ergo war whispern dann nicht mehr möglich.) ... Shit happens.  

(Und zu dem oldschool-Kram...- Man hatte ich Pipi in den Augen als mir ein Gildenkollege ein blaues Schwert aus dem Ah gekauft hat! Für... 3 Gold. Ich hatte richtig Schiss, dass ich so hohe Schulden niemals begleichen könnte! (War damals 35 oder so.) :3 )


----------



## jimmyjump (21. Juni 2012)

Gestern hatte ich auch meinen Spaß in Burg Utgarde,

ein Tank, relativ gut equippt rennt auf die erste mob gruppe zu versucht sein bestes. ich als Ele schami hau erdbeben und kettenblitzschlag raus... aggro, BAM tot!
Gut dacht ich mir vielleicht habe ich den tank nicht lange genug antanken lassen...
Nächste mob gruppe... 5 sekunden gewartet nachdem der tank drauf ist, erdbeben, kettenblitzschlag... aggro, BAM tot!

nachdem es mir dann gereicht hat, hab ich dem tank höflichst gebeten tanken zu lernen, sein kommentar war... wie wäre es mal damit das Tank-Target anzugreifen?

ich habe ihn "freundlich" darauf hingewisen das man auch mehr als einen mob tanken kann indem man als Warri anstürmen, verwunden, donnerknall und spalten benutzt und er doch bitte lernen soll seine Klasse richtig zu spielen.

Wenn es langsam geht ok, aber sterben weil der Tank es nicht kann ist nicht ok..

Der heal hat sich währenddessen eingemischt und gesagt es soll so weiter gehen...
Kurz darauf ist der Tank abgehauen (in meinen Augen Gott sei dank), natürlich 15 minuten Warten auf einen neuen *kotz*


--------------------------------


Eine andere geschichte, ich als DD im der letzten INI wo man thrall begleiten muss... erster BOSS...

alle geben ihr bestes, dann sterben alle bis auf Tank und heal. Ich bemerkte das der Heal volles mana hatte und wunderte mich wie alle anderen sterben konnten...

Nungut, wir kommen zum zweiten boss, same story, alle tot tank und heal (volles mana) leben als einzigstes... Kam ein aufruf wieseo der Heal alle sterben lässt aber mit vollem mana da stehht... Dann durch den Trash geklopft.

Dann habe ich den heal mal auf seine exzellenten healkünste angesprochen im /p (Er war Diszi Priest). Darauf meinte er er lernt manasparend zu healen und heile daher nur mit "heilen"... ich habe fast in die Tischkante gebissen als ich das gelesen habe... Er lässt alle leute sterben weil er ausschließlich mit "heilen" healt...

Als dank für seine glorreiche tat wurde er kurz vor dem ende der ini durch ein Vote entfernt und bekommt somit weder Gold noch TP!

der rest lief problemlos...


----------



## RedShirt (21. Juni 2012)

Numbe schrieb:


> Sie war begeistert, freute sich und..- Verließ die Gruppe. (Sie spielte auf nem anderen Server, ergo war whispern dann nicht mehr möglich.) ... Shit happens.



Name notieren ausm Chat, neuen Char dort machen, anflüstern.

 ist echt nicht soo schwer


----------



## Fremder123 (21. Juni 2012)

Numbe schrieb:


> um sich den Gefahren des Versunkenen Tempels zu stellen.


Wenn ich da drin bin denk ich seit Cataclysm allerdings nur noch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die architektonisch anspruchsvollste Instanz zur Scheibenwelt verhunzt. Eine Schande.


----------



## Numbe (21. Juni 2012)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Name notieren ausm Chat, neuen Char dort machen, anflüstern.
> 
> ist echt nicht soo schwer



Ja. Ich habs ihr angeboten, sie hatte Interesse.- Da renn ich garantiert nicht hinterher. 
Wenn sie Lust drauf gehabt hätte mit 'nem Tank und Heal zusammen Heros zu farmen, hätte sie sich meinen Namen notiert, neuen Char auf meinem Server erstellt und... Oh. Wait.


----------



## kdvub (21. Juni 2012)

jimmyjump schrieb:


> Eine andere geschichte, ich als DD im der letzten INI wo man thrall begleiten muss... erster BOSS...
> 
> alle geben ihr bestes, dann sterben alle bis auf Tank und heal. Ich bemerkte das der Heal volles mana hatte und wunderte mich wie alle anderen sterben konnten...
> 
> ...






Erstaunlich, das man in den aktuellen End-HC's nun endlich das manasparende Heilen lernt, und das als Diszi!  oO




Ihr macht mir Angst!


----------



## Numbe (21. Juni 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Wenn ich da drin bin denk ich seit Cataclysm allerdings nur noch
> 
> Die architektonisch anspruchsvollste Instanz zur Scheibenwelt verhunzt. Eine Schande.



Ja, das stimmt - leider -. Tempel war immer meine Lieblingsinstanz. Besonders als Tank. Da hat man vier Leuten schnell mal den Nachmittags versüßt wenn man ein ''/p Ich weißs wos lang geht. Keine Sorge. '' abgeben konnte.


----------



## jimmyjump (21. Juni 2012)

Mir fällt grade noch eine witzige geschichte ein...

glaube es war Managruft oder so.
Ein dudu heal war nicht in der Lage zu healen, weshalb wir anfangs starben. Dann war er der Meinung wenn er sich schnell healbot runterladen würde, dann wäre er ein perfekter Heiler.
Uns restlichen war es dann zu blöd, weshalb wir festgelegt haben ihn zu kicken... (ok macht man vllt nicht denn jeder fängt mal klein an, aber wir waren schon etwas genervt von ihm)...

Gesagt getan, rechts klick und voten... auf einmal war der Tank weg.. WTF, verklickt und die anderen haben es nicht gemerkt...
Das ende vom lied war, der dudu ging als bär, mein schami hat gehealt und wir haben die ini so weiter machen wollen, bis dem Bär auf einmal eingefallen ist nen ganzen Raum zu pullen und dann den dungeon zu verlassen... ich war grad noch schnell genug mit dem Leaven, die anderen beiden waren bereits tot.


----------



## RedShirt (21. Juni 2012)

Numbe schrieb:


> Ja. Ich habs ihr angeboten, sie hatte Interesse.- Da renn ich garantiert nicht hinterher.



Dachte, ihr wart toll im Gespräch? Wenn ihr beide dann dasselbe gedacht habt, gehört ihr zusammen 

Narf, wenn man daran festmacht, wer wem nachrennt...  naja, dann willst Du es wohl so.


----------



## Doofkatze (28. Juni 2012)

Seit letzter Woche haben wir eine Wiedereinsteigerin dabei, die vor einem Jahr aufhörte, weil ihre Söhne sie wohl dafür fertig machten, das sie eben nicht so aufmerksam war und schwächer spielen konnte. Wir gehen jetzt höchst aufmerksam mit der Situation um und fangen quasi von 0 mit ihr an. Sie transferierte ihren 85er Hexer auf unseren Server in unsere Gilde und nahmen sie dann mit unseren größten Charaktere unter die Fittiche. Da wir ja nichts mehr aus den Instanzen brauchen, spielen sich die Instanzen ansich für uns etwas leichter, als sie es damals gewohnt war. Mit den Erklärungen speziell für sie (z. B. lasse ich sie nur Dingen ausweichen, sie brauch z. B. nicht unterbrechen oder umschwenken) kommt sie bisher ganz gut zurecht.

Nun bin ich als Erklärbär bzw. ErklärDK derjenige, der zu Beginn einer jeden Instanz schreibt, was passieren wird: Der fehlende DD bzw. die 2 fehlenden DDs müssen sich auf Wartezeiten einrichten, da ich sorgfältigst der Wiedereinsteigerin alles im TS beschreibe und erläutere. Ihm/ihnen steht es jederzeit frei, einfach zu gehen, wenn ihm das zu lange dauert.

In den Folgeinstanzen bekamen wir nun einen Querschnitt zugewiesen. Vom 390er 30k DPS DD in der verlorenen Stadt Tolvir über den 353er 5k DPS DD in der Endzeit bishin zum 383er 6k DPS DD im Thron der Gezeiten.

Es ist erstaunlich. Nicht ein DD ist gegangen, auch wenn mal die eine oder andere Trashgruppe mehr gemacht werden musste, auch wenn wir mal 3 Minuten vor dem Krokodil standen. Auch hat nicht einer dieser Spieler mal einen negativen Kommentar abgegeben. Zwischenzeitlich mal ein "ihr erklärt noch?", gerne auch mal Mitspieler, die natürlich versichern, dass das alles kein Problem ist, aber wirklich sonst gar nichts.


----------



## Numbe (28. Juni 2012)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Dachte, ihr wart toll im Gespräch? Wenn ihr beide dann dasselbe gedacht habt, gehört ihr zusammen
> 
> Narf, wenn man daran festmacht, wer wem nachrennt...  naja, dann willst Du es wohl so.




Von 'toll im Gespräch' hab ich nichts gesagt... Ebenso wenig, dass wir den gleichen Gedanken hatten.- Da ich ihre Frage, ob wir noch normale Instanzen gehen werden verneinen musste, wollte - und habe - ich ihr einfach ein gutgemeintes Gegenangebot gemacht. Mehr nicht. Bedeutet aber nicht, dass mir viel daran lag, letzendlich war es ihre Entscheidung ob sie will und wenn ja, wie viel es ihr wert ist. (In dem Falle mich anzuschreiben.) Friss oder stirb. Ganz einfach.




Doofkatze schrieb:


> ...



Die Leute vorzuwarnen ist immer der richtige Schritt. Wenn mir jemand sagt, dass im TS Bosse erklärt werden, dann bin ich auch genügsam. Wirken die Spieler nur afk und abgelenkt, dann eher weniger...-

Meist ist es ja auch so, dass man selbst Musik hört oder im TS sitzt, dann ist solch eine Wartezeit ja auch gut verkraftbar. (Zumindest meine Erfahrung.)


Ich hatte die Tage einen Kriegertank in der Endzeit, welcher teilweise Leder getragen hat...- Zwar nur Schultern und Kopf, aber das restliche Gear war ebenfalls nicht so toll.
Wir hatten keinen CC für die Drachkins vorm Endboss... Weshalb ich mir für jede Trashgruppe CDs zurecht gelegt hatte.
Die erste lief ohne Probleme, bei der zweiten wurde der gute einfach geonehittet. (Ja, ich hab etwas perplex den Bildschirm angestarrt und nach dem Kampf erstmal im Recount gecheckt ob das theoretisch heilbar gewesen wäre.- Nein.)
Mit den restlichen DDs haben wir die Gruppe noch geschafft, ohne weitere Verluste.
... Doch solange der Krieger am Boden lag, hat er mich natürlich geflamed wie sonst was. Wie unfähig ich doch wäre und ob ich den Char gekauft hätte, etc pp. Das übliche.
Der DK aus der Gruppe whisperte mich plötzlich an, dass er Tankgear hätte. Wir haben den Tank rausgewählt und gut war.


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juni 2012)

Auch wenn das natürlich mehr als ärgerlich ist, solltest du die Forenregeln nicht vergessen.



> 4.6 Beleidigungen sind keine Kritik. Ungehaltene Beleidigungen, sogenanntes Flamen, sowie Rufmord durch negative Erwähnungen eines Namens (Namecalling), ist nicht erlaubt.


----------



## Cárla57 (28. Juni 2012)

Ich habe niemanden beleidigt .  Diese Spieler waren eindeutig unterwegs um Lowies zu schikanieren und haben somit ihren Ruf selber geschädigt . Ich glaube nicht , daß man sich alles gefallen lassen muß , irgendwann muß sowas auch mal beim namen genannt werden .Sie sollten aufhören zu glauben , dass man immer ungeschoren davon kommt . Diese Leute besitzen weder Anstand noch Fairnis  und sollten sich was schämen ! 
Sorry, aber ich bin maßlos aufgebracht über so ein Benehmen


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juni 2012)

Es ist klar, dass man sich über so Verhalten aufregt, aber Namecalling ist nunmal nicht erlaubt, und dir ist damit ja auch nicht geholfen. 
So Verhalten gibt es nunmal immer wieder, und sich drüber aufregen bringt nix. Dann geht man das nächste Mal einfach nur mit Gildies rein, dann passiert sowas nicht. 

Um nicht ins OT abzudriften: Ich hatte vor längerer Zeit mal eine sehr nette Begegnung im LfR. Ich war mit meinem Krieger drinne, und die Tankschultern dropten. Da ich als DD drin war würfelte ich natürlich nicht Bedarf. Am Ende bekam das Teil ein Tank, der die schon hatte. Ich flüsterte ihn an, ob ich ihm die Teile vll abkaufen kann (war das erste Mal im LfR, wusste also nicht, dass das nicht geht). Kommentar war: Das geht im LfR nicht. 2 Sekunden später ploppte das Handelsfenster auf und die Schultern waren mein. Naja, hab mich dann ordentlich bedankt, und war ziemlich froh *g*


----------



## Cárla57 (28. Juni 2012)

Na das ist ja noch gut ausgegangen , zumindest hat man eingesehen einen Fehler gemacht zu haben . Doch schau dir die Bemerkung im Screen / Chatfenster an , man hat das bewußt gemacht . Und das ist schon ganz schön unter der Gürtellinie . Man hat mir schön öfters mal was weggewürfelt, das ist ja nicht das Problem , sowas passiert einfach , das ist dann halt Pech . Nur wenn dir jemand so entgegen tritt, hört der Spaß auf . Muß man denn unbedingt noch auf Lowies rumtrampeln  ? Es gibt nunmal auch Spieler , die einfach nur spielen weils Spaß macht  und net unbedingt die besten sind . so wie ich , es kann net jeder perfekt sein ..


----------



## Fumika (29. Juni 2012)

Hab ich bei den 5 letzten beiträgen das thema verpasst, oder hatt die Nachtschicht doch noch an meiner warnehmung gerüttelt ? ^^


----------



## Numbe (29. Juni 2012)

Cárla57 schrieb:


> Ist ja klasse , da werden Beiträge einfach entfernt ...



Reicht hoffentlich als Antwort?


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Juni 2012)

Cárla57 schrieb:


> [...] Nur wenn dir jemand so entgegen tritt, hört der Spaß auf . Muß man denn unbedingt noch auf Lowies rumtrampeln  ? Es gibt nunmal auch Spieler , die einfach nur spielen weils Spaß macht  und net unbedingt die besten sind . so wie ich , es kann net jeder perfekt sein ..


Gerade wenn du nur spielst, weil es dir Spaß macht, solltest du über so Leute hinwegsehen. Sowas verdirbt nur den Spaß. Ticket schreiben, ignorieren, und auf nettere Gruppen hoffen oder wie gesagt mit Freunden/Gildies in Instanzen gehen.



Cárla57 schrieb:


> Ist ja klasse , da werden Beiträge einfach entfernt . Ihr braucht euch alle nicht zu wundern, daß die Moral und der Anstand bei wow im Keller sind . Diese Assis werden ja noch in Schutz genommen ! Der Typ hatte völlig recht mit seinem Spruch :  Ihr könnt mir gar nix..ich bin unantastbar ! Wieso spart ihr euch dieses Forum nicht einfach !


Bin zwar kein Mod/Admin aber: Leute mit Namen an den Pranger zu stellen ist wohl kaum die richtige Reaktion auf Fehlverhalten. Du hast ein Ticket geschrieben, was in dem Fall das Richtige war. Du kannst dich hier im Forum in so einem Thread natürlich über solche Geschichten auslassen, aber die Leute beim Namen zu nennen geht nunmal nicht, es steht, wie bereits gepostet, in den Forenregeln, und sollte eigentlich auch so klar sein. Zweimal Unrecht ergibt nunmal nicht einmal Recht. 
Und ich hoffe doch sehr, dass buffed.de sich das Forum nicht spart, es ist um Längen besser als das offizielle Forum :>


----------



## spectrumizer (29. Juni 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Bin zwar kein Mod/Admin aber: Leute mit Namen an den Pranger zu stellen ist wohl kaum die richtige Reaktion auf Fehlverhalten. [...] aber die Leute beim Namen zu nennen geht nunmal nicht, es steht, wie bereits gepostet, in den Forenregeln, und sollte eigentlich auch so klar sein.


Und genau deswegen wurde der Beitrag entfernt.

Bitte haltet euch an die Forenregeln und die Netiquette und verzichtet auf Namecalling von Spielern oder Gilden, Screenshots, etc. Wir sind hier nicht im Mittelalter, wo wir einen Pranger benötigen. Und dass das Internet oft auch Spielplatz für Leute ist, die auf einen sozial förderlichen Umgang wenig bis garkeinen Wert legen, ist zwar unschön, aber auch allgemein bekannt.


----------



## Kamsi (29. Juni 2012)

http://eu.battle.net...opic/4849305027

der wöchentliche forumtroll im offiziellen forum ^^
diesmal ein harmloser nachdem die themen "ich mastubier zu blutelfen", "neue unterwäsche für wow" "der worg vom anderen ufer" in den letzten wochen ausuferten ^^



> Lisabe
> 55, Goblin, Todesritter
> 
> Hi
> ...


----------



## BloodyEyeX (29. Juni 2012)

> "ich mastubier zu blutelfen", "neue unterwäsche für wow" "der worg vom anderen ufer"



=D Made my day.

Gibts davon nochmehr?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. Juni 2012)

Heute Mittag random Ds gewesen.
Da ab Hagara gesucht wurde dachte ich schon so "oh oh... das wird bestimmt eine Quälerei", mein Hunter war aber noch nicht also habsch mich fix gemeldet und wurde auch mitgenommen.
Habe mir deren Gear angeguckt fast alle full Hero und der Großteil aus einer Gilde. 
Dann fing im Chat das gejammer an wie toll Classic doch war und ja.
Aber dann alles first Try gelegt und mit schulter token, kiril, und zorn des entfesselten den Raid verlassen.

Insgesamt ein entspannender wipeloser, ruhiger run in dem ich mal echt abgestaubt hab.


----------



## Miraondox (1. Juli 2012)

Bislang war ich ja von diesen Ninjas verschont geblieben, am 30.06. hat es mich dann auch erwischt. PvP 25er Boss, der Warri, dessen Namen ich hier ja nicht nennen darf, räumt drei 400er PvP-Items ab und verschwindet.

Alles schreit und tobt, keiner macht was. Ich also Ticket geschrieben am gleichen Abend und am 01.07. morgens kam schon die Antwort vom GM. Sinngemäß "Wir schauen uns das an, können nix versprechen, usw usw".

Ich hatte also den Ninja auf meiner FL und spreche ihn an, als er wieder online war. Auch wieder sinngemäß: "Ach ja, meine 3 Stunden Bann habe ich schon hinter mir. Die Gegenstände? Ja, die habe ich an und trage die. Diebstahl, ach was, war doch alles so abgesprochen".

Somit ist der Fall abgeschlossen. 24 Leute stehen da wie die Deppen. Einer freut sich und kommt mit so was durch.

...da wundert man sich über nix mehr.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (1. Juli 2012)

Und weil das so schrecklich ist, machst du gleich einen neuen Thread auf.


----------



## Tikume (1. Juli 2012)

Auch wenn es erstmal ärgerlich ist: Es sind nur Items und mit dem nächsten Adon landen sie eh in der Tonne.

Wenn Du dich vor sowas schützen willst dann musst Du sowas eben mit der Gilde machen und nicht mit Randoms.


----------



## LoveThisGame (1. Juli 2012)

Tikume schrieb:


> Auch wenn es erstmal ärgerlich ist: Es sind nur Items und mit dem nächsten Adon landen sie eh in der Tonne.
> 
> Wenn Du dich vor sowas schützen willst dann musst Du sowas eben mit der Gilde machen und nicht mit Randoms.




Sry, aber der Kommentar is doch sehr fehl am Platz ! Es handelte sich schließlich um BF 25er wenn ich das recht verstanden habe. Die Gilde die am Samstag noch mit 25 Leuten gehen kann die ihre ID noch frei haben, überhaupt noch was daraus brauchen zu dem fortgeschrittenen Contentzeitpunkt kannste dir wohl wenns hochkommt an einer Hand abzählen.

Ebenso fehl am Platz empfinde ich es zu sagen "es sind nur Items", der einzige Grund den es gibt in nen BF 10er oder eben 25er zu gehen sind nunmal Items und Marken/Punkte !!! Mit der Einstellung zu dem du dem TE ja offensicht rätst kann er es gleich bleiben lassen da rein zugehen !

Kann dem TE nur zu lifetime Igno raten was den Ninja betrifft ! Im höchsten Maße asozial sowas wenn die beteiligten 24 anderen es richtig anstellen hat der Warri auf dem Realm nix mehr zu lachen !!!


----------



## Fumika (1. Juli 2012)

Einziger Weg (wie ein scho ewig geraten wird) ist VORHER die lootverteilung im CHAT, nicht im TS abzusprechen.
Mag ärgerlich und vorallem in BF, (ziemlich leichte sache) eher unnötig erscheinen, aber so können die Gms auch *teilweise* was tun.


----------



## zampata (1. Juli 2012)

Ich hatte nur einmal ein Ninja Looter wärhend WOTLK kennen gelernt,
der /random 1000 machte und sich dann alles einsteckte.

Jedenfalls seit dem folg ich einer Divise die mich nicht nur vor Ninja Looter schütze
sondern auch meinen Spaß im Spiel gewaltig erhöhte:

- geh mit deiner Gilde oder organisiere selbst eine Gruppe
- wenn das nicht geht oder du zu faul bist geh nur mit Leuten die du 
a.) kennst
b.) einer kennt, den du kennst
c.) aus einer Gilde ist, in der du wen kennst

Was soll ich sagen? War seit dem deutlich spaßiger und Stressfreier.
Okay dann kann man mal eine Woche die BF Id nicht "nutzen", aber ja und?

Ich muss nicht jede Woche mit jedem Char alle IDs verballern.


----------



## Tikume (1. Juli 2012)

LoveThisGame schrieb:


> Sry, aber der Kommentar is doch sehr fehl am Platz ! Es handelte sich schließlich um BF 25er wenn ich das recht verstanden habe. Die Gilde die am Samstag noch mit 25 Leuten gehen kann die ihre ID noch frei haben, überhaupt noch was daraus brauchen zu dem fortgeschrittenen Contentzeitpunkt kannste dir wohl wenns hochkommt an einer Hand abzählen.



Hört sich für mich eher so an, als wäre die soziale Kompetenz von Wow Spielern auf ein Minimum geschrumpft.
Eine Gilde habe ich, um etwas zusammen zu unternehmen - zumindest meinem Verständnis nach.


----------



## Caps-lock (1. Juli 2012)

> Kann dem TE nur zu lifetime Igno raten was den Ninja betrifft !



Damit gibst du es ihm so richtig ^^.

Früher gabs noch Plündermeister...


----------



## Reflox (1. Juli 2012)

LoveThisGame schrieb:


> Sry, aber der Kommentar is doch sehr fehl am Platz !



Ganz und gar nicht. Shit happens, nächste Woche kann man den Boss nochmals legen. Die Items rennen einem nicht weg. Ich persönlich hätte nichtmal einen GM kontaktiert. Für soetwas gibt es Plündermeister, die darauf achten, dass alles schön verteilt wird.


----------



## flaminator45 (1. Juli 2012)

Tikume schrieb:


> Hört sich für mich eher so an, als wäre die soziale Kompetenz von Wow Spielern auf ein Minimum geschrumpft.
> Eine Gilde habe ich, um etwas zusammen zu unternehmen - zumindest meinem Verständnis nach.



Ist doch kein wunder, das die Sozialkompetenz in wow gegen 0 tendiert. Durchs Raid und Dungeon Tool muss man nichtmal mehr mit anderen Reden und jeder is sich selbst der Nächste. Und ich kann jetzt schon prophezeien, das es mit MOP noch wesendlich schlimmer wird. In MOP werden HC Inis ja mehr oder minder abgeschafft (siehe das Statement von Blizzard, wo sie erklären das die Inis leichter werden als in Cata und die selbst nimma sicher sind ob man die noch Heroisch nennen kann), dadurch kommt man noch schneller als eh schon ans Grundgear für den Raidfinder und danach kann man das Raidgear mit den Marken dies bei normalen Dailys gibt aufwerten bis sie etwa auf HC Stand bzw HC Tauglich sind usw usw. Und das geht ganz locker ohne jeh mit anderen Spielern reden zu müssen. Ich finde das jedenfalls ziemlich arm.


----------



## Fumika (1. Juli 2012)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Früher gabs noch Plündermeister...




Jo bis die in Wotlk anfingen wie die blöden zu nijan kann mich noch gut an die Zeit erinnern.
Wenn mann bedenkt...
Zu BC wenn das einer macht hatt als Raidleiter *kopfschüttel*
der konnte danach den Server transen.

N Kumpel hatte auch scho ma habt, das einer bei Gruul den Plündermeister bestochen hatt damit er token XYZ bekommt (für die neugierigen 500 g was damals zu BC nicht wenig war).
Den Plündermeister hatt dann danach keiner mehr mitgenommen ^^.


----------



## LoveThisGame (1. Juli 2012)

Tikume schrieb:


> Hört sich für mich eher so an, als wäre die soziale Kompetenz von Wow Spielern auf ein Minimum geschrumpft.
> Eine Gilde habe ich, um etwas zusammen zu unternehmen - zumindest meinem Verständnis nach.



Aber sicher nicht BF bzw früher AK, wo sich ja laut Blizzard absichtlich Freelootbosse befinden bzw befunden haben weil beide genannten Raids auf Randomgruppen zugeschnitten sind bzw waren !

Ist ja rein termintechnisch gar nicht Planbar als Gildenraid, da die Fraktion ja erstmal die Schlacht gewinnen muß ! Nochmal die Gilde möcht ich erstmal sehen die BF/AK im 25er als Gildenrun vollbekommt bzw vollbekam, und bitte jetzt keine 2000 Member Gilden aus dem Hut ziehen. Da kannste gleich random gehen weil besser kennste gut und gern zwei Drittel der Gildenmember genauso nicht/kaum wie irgendwelche Randoms !


----------



## LoveThisGame (1. Juli 2012)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Damit gibst du es ihm so richtig ^^.
> 
> Früher gabs noch Plündermeister...




Wenn ich den TE recht verstanden habe war der Ninja der Plündermeister....


----------



## LoveThisGame (1. Juli 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ganz und gar nicht. Shit happens, nächste Woche kann man den Boss nochmals legen. Die Items rennen einem nicht weg. Ich persönlich hätte nichtmal einen GM kontaktiert. Für soetwas gibt es Plündermeister, die darauf achten, dass alles schön verteilt wird.




Ja klar bei nem prall gefüllten Loottable und Dropchanchancen von 1-2% bei manchen Items is das ja kein Ding weil nächste ID genau das selbe dropt *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Miraondox (1. Juli 2012)

Klar, es sind nur Items. Und darum gehts mir auch gar nicht. Es ist vielmehr dieses Selbstverständnis einer Selbstbedienungsmentalität. Jeder nimmt, was er bekommen kann. Typisch Ellenbogengesellschaft. So was sehe ich im täglichen Leben andauernd, da brauche ich das nicht auch noch bei meiner Lieblings-Freizeitbeschäftigung.

Und wegen Plündermeister: das Ganze war echt perfide aufgezogen von denen. Nachdem sich der Ninja also bedient hat, meint der Raidleiter: "Oh, dieser gemeine Typ. Ich kümmere mich darum. Ich schreib gleich ein Ticket, ich kenn nämlich einen GM. Der kommt nicht weit!" Und Schwups, sind alle zufrieden abgezogen.

Soso. Das kam mir gleich verdächtig vor. Habe dann mal die Gilden gecheckt: und oh Wunder, Ninja und Raidleiter sind in der gleichen Gilde. Den Raidleiter drauf angesprochen, meinte der: Ach ja, den werf ich gleich raus. Nachdem ich also beide in die FL aufgenommen haben, konnte ich die nächsten Stunden schön sehen, wie beide parallel die gleichen BGs, Inzen und Raids besucht haben. Noch Fragen?

Wegen dieser schon wirklich professionell aufgezogenen Abzocke rege ich mich so auf... Und weil man nix dagegen machen kann. Außer selber auf die Idee zu kommen, das Sammeln von Equip etwas abzukürzen...


----------



## kaepteniglo (1. Juli 2012)

Sprecht die Loot-Regeln einfach im Raidchat ab und schon kann Blizzard auch etwas machen, wenn die Regeln nicht eingehalten werden.

Sent from my OMNIA7 using Board Express


----------



## Skoruld (1. Juli 2012)

> Auch wieder sinngemäß: "Ach ja, meine 3 Stunden Bann habe ich schon hinter mir.



Ich denke darin besteht das Problem, 3 Stunden sind definitiv zu wenig. Mich persönlich hats zwar noch nie direkt getroffen, aber ich war schon mehrmals in Raids, wo wieder irgendein **** alles abgegriffen hat. Selbst wenn es geheißen hat "alles ffa, nix locked" oder so ähnlich (was einer mündlichen Vereinbarung entspricht, die jeder GM nachlesen kann) kamen die meistens ohne Ban davon.
WoW ist ein soziales Spiel, dementsprechend sollte assoziales Verhalten viel härter bestraft werden (3 Tage Ban z.B.). Aber Blizz wird sowas sicher nicht durchsetzen.. Das Beste was man machen kann ist a) zukünftig mit Bekannten oder Bekannten von Bekannten als Raidlead mitzugehen oder b) Ninjalooter gleich auffliegen lassen.
Hat zumindest früher noch funktioniert.


----------



## Tikume (1. Juli 2012)

LoveThisGame schrieb:


> Ist ja rein termintechnisch gar nicht Planbar als Gildenraid, da die Fraktion ja erstmal die Schlacht gewinnen muß ! Nochmal die Gilde möcht ich erstmal sehen die BF/AK im 25er als Gildenrun vollbekommt bzw vollbekam, und bitte jetzt keine 2000 Member Gilden aus dem Hut ziehen. Da kannste gleich random gehen weil besser kennste gut und gern zwei Drittel der Gildenmember genauso nicht/kaum wie irgendwelche Randoms !



Wenn wir in Daoc DF Runs gemacht haben, dann haben wir das Ding wenn es zu war auch erstmal im PvP aufgemacht. Abgesehn davon kann man ja flexibel planen, sprich wenn es zu ist raided man eben was anderes.
Abgesehn davon kannst Du ja immer noch einen Raid starten und mit Randoms auffüllen und die Lootvergabe leiten.

Und zu guter letzt: Wenn Du mit 24 wildfremden losziehst musst Du halt damit rechnen dass faule Eier dabei sind.


Mein Vorschlag wäre ja nach wie vor dass man in Wow Instanzen und Raids komplett mit NPC Begleitern machen kann. Das würde die Probleme der Wow Spieler perfekt lösen.


----------



## Dagonzo (1. Juli 2012)

Tikume schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag wäre ja nach wie vor dass man in Wow Instanzen und Raids komplett mit NPC Begleitern machen kann. Das würde die Probleme der Wow Spieler perfekt lösen.


Das schon, aber dann könnte man aus WoW auch gleich ein Singleplayer machen. Man geht dann nur noch online, wenn man gegen andere Spieler antritt.


----------



## flaminator45 (1. Juli 2012)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Das schon, aber dann könnte man aus WoW auch gleich ein Singleplayer machen. Man geht dann nur noch online, wenn man gegen andere Spieler antritt.



Als ob das noch irgend ne Rolle spielen würde, wie oben schon gesagt wird in Gruppen ja eh nimma geredet usw und die Spieler behandeln ihre Mitspieler eh quasi wie NPC´s (Kein Hallo, es wird nicht gebufft sondern einfach los gerannt).


----------



## Reflox (1. Juli 2012)

LoveThisGame schrieb:


> Ja klar bei nem prall gefüllten Loottable und Dropchanchancen von 1-2% bei manchen Items is das ja kein Ding weil nächste ID genau das selbe dropt *kopfschüttel*



Ja weil ja ums verrecken genau die items mit 1-2% dropchance gedroppt haben.


----------



## madmurdock (2. Juli 2012)

Tikume schrieb:


> Auch wenn es erstmal ärgerlich ist: Es sind nur Items und mit dem nächsten Adon landen sie eh in der Tonne.
> 
> Wenn Du dich vor sowas schützen willst dann musst Du sowas eben mit der Gilde machen und nicht mit Randoms.



Ich verstehe solche Kommentare nicht. Da man nun nicht für jeden Slot Account Items trägt, die je nach Content automatisch mitleveln und immer auf dem Niveau des maximal moeglichen bleiben, geht man halt 1 mal (oder auch nicht) die Woche den PvP Boss (/insert andere random raid ini) machen um die Moeglichkeit zu erhalten fuer den aktuellen Contentstand das beste auf dem Markt zu erhaschen. Klar mag es Spieler wie dich geben, die sowas nicht interessiert, aber es gibt Spieler die sehen dies nun mal anders - und das ist ja wohl Eindeutig die Mehrheit. Wofuer macht man sonst den PvP Boss, weil die Taktik so herausfordernd und der Kampf so spannend ist? Wohl kaum.

Jeder, der die Loottabelle kennt, weiss dass die Chancen sehr gering sind, jedoch geht man davon aus, dass fair gewürfelt wird. Man spielt ja auch nicht Lotto und investiert 5 Euro (ka, nie Lotto gespielt) bzw bei WoW 20 30 Mins Ingame/RL Zeit, um noch nicht mal bei der Verlosung teilnehmen zu koennen. Man wird quasi um seinen Einsatz betrogen. AGB hin oder her, solche Sachen sind moralisch verwerflich und es ist von Blizz eine Schande hier nicht einzugreifen, auch wenn der Sachverhalt klar darliegt. Jaja, es steht, dass der PM vorher schreiben soll, dass so und so verteilt wird bla bla.

Zu der Sache mit der Gilde. LOL.

1. Sind (mittlerweile) die wenigsten Gilden noch auf 25er Niveau, geschweige denn hat man wohl kaum ein Netzwerk von mehr als 25 Freunden ingame aktiv, um hier auf "Nummer sicher" zu gehen, wie du es nennst.

2. WoW ist schon lange nicht mehr so bevoelkert aufgrund seines hohen Alters, so dass 50% der Leute keine aktive Raidgilde haben, welche einen internen Run erlauben wuerde. Wie man in dem anderen Thread auf Seite 1 beobachten kann, besteht die groesste Mehrheit aus sporadisch spielenden Casuals.

3. Die Bosse sind so designed, dass sie random erledigt werden koennen. Viel Spielverstaendnis wird absichtlich nicht vorausgesetzt. Falls ein Boss doch zu heftig fuer den Wille sockelnden Retri pala Hans Hubert ist, nerft Blizz halt so lange, bis auch der letzte Heuler aus dem Forum Ruhe gibt. T8 Boss Nerf gabs damals glaub ich schon nach einer Woche.. Bei dem aktuellen Boss, muss man zB nur in nem Knubbel zusammenstehen, rausrennen wenn er wirbelt, wieder knubbeln, wenn er aufhoert. Überfordert kann hier keiner sein, wenn doch sollte man sich doch ueberlegen, ob man nicht das falsche Spiel spielt. Und selbst wenn dann werdens eh andere Leute kompensieren, auch wenn sie ihren Char nur zu 40% ausspielen.

PS: Ich bin mittlerweile auch einer der Spieler, die vielleicht im Monat noch auf 10 Stunden (wenn ueberhaupt) kommen.


----------



## Tikume (2. Juli 2012)

Wie schon gesagt: Dann mach deinen eigenen Raid auf mit deinen Regeln und deiner Lootvergabe.


----------



## Nowall (2. Juli 2012)

also ich würde mich nicht so aufregen...ist nur ein Spiel. Es geht doch alles ganz einfach.....spiel nicht mehr wow dann passiert dir sowas nicht


----------



## flaminator45 (2. Juli 2012)

Ich finde es einfach toll, das man sich wegen par dämlichen Pixeln so aufregen kann, ihr habt wohl irgendwie die Itemspirale bei WoW nicht verstanden. Selbst wenn ihr diese Items hättet sind sie bald eh wieder total veraltet und die Mühe war umsonst^^ Aber erstmal schön "mimimi der hat mein Förmchen geklaut"


----------



## Doofkatze (2. Juli 2012)

Haben gestern im LFR mal wieder Diskussionen um Diskussionen angezettelt.

Mittags waren wir zunächstmal in Teil 1, ich als Tank, ein Gildenmitglied als Magier.

Schon die ganze Zeit bemerke ich argwöhnisch, wie mehrere Leute, gleicher Server, gleiche Gilde, allesamt nicht gerade viel Schaden machen. Da sprechen wir dann von Full PVP-equippten Leuten, die brav jedes Item erwürfeln (während sie 403 bzw. 390 tragen), aber nur 8-11k DPS fahren.
Nach Zonozz sind plötzlich 2 Heiler weg, ein anderer (aus o. g. Gilde) macht eh nur 6k HPS. Obwohl ich sage (vor den Blubs), das wir besser mal warten, schießt plötzlich ein Magier von dieser Gilde einen Blub an, direkt wipen wir, da der zweite Tank afk ist, ich noch in Castergestalt (Bärchen) und immerhin ca. 2 Heiler scheinbar afk sind.

Danach geht die wilde Diskussion los. Ich will den Magier nun entgültig loswerden, da er ja nun nicht nur extrem geringen Schaden fährt, sondern auch immerhin gerade die komplette Gruppe gewipt hat. Dieser entschuldigt sich nichtmal, das übernehmen andere für ihn. Ja, das wär halt n Fehler gewesen. Ja, wir schaffen das doch alle zusammen als Gruppe, da ist doch der Schaden des Einzelnen egal ... Während dieser Blubs wird der Magier schließlich gekickt, danach folgt der nächste Jäger, der uns dafür beleidigt, aber ebenso nicht über die 10k dps im Schaden kommt.

Vor Jorsahj sind nun 2 dieser Gildenmitglieder weg. Nur noch ein Heiler und ein Krieger ... Es geht erstmal weiter. Während des Hagara Kampfes bleiben nun die Beiden einfach blöd in der Mitte stehen und sterben dran. Danach würfeln beide Bedarf auf Alles, was sie bekommen können und verlassen dann den Schlachtzug, natürlich mit 2 Setteilen im Gepäck.

----

Es wird Abend. Irgendwie kommen wir auf die dumme Idee, mit 4 Magiern in Teil 2 zu gehen. Nach ca. 30 Minuten kommt der Invite, 2 weitere Magier sind dabei. Beide ca. gleiches Equipment. Einer von beiden fährt jedoch nur 10-12k DPS und steckt ein Item nach dem anderen dafür ein. Vor dem Rücken platzt uns der Kragen und wie immer beginnt die gleiche Diskussion. Er steht da mit 387er Gear und nutzt irgendwelche Fähigkeiten. Meine Teamkollegen machen mehr als das Doppelte mit 382-387er Equipment, ich mit 372er Equipment unweit dahinter, zumindest immer noch den doppelten Schaden wie er. Natürlich wollen wir ihn kicken. Natürlich nicht nur, weil er sich ziehen lässt, sondern auch, um höhere Lootchancen zu bekommen, da er immerhin schon 2 Items eingesteckt hat, die er nichtmal benötigte.

Wie immer wird er von irgendwelchen Gutmenschen verteidigt. Dann macht er halt niedrigen Schaden, wir schaffen es ja trotzdem. Vielleicht ist er ja einfach das erste Mal hier. Leider springt er in diese Argumentation dazwischen: "schaut her, ich war schon 1000 mal hier, mein Main ist XX vom Server YY, ich hab DS auf hc gelegt!!" Ähm ja ... ok, er lässt sich also doch durchziehen. Wir sind mittlerweile vor Todesschwinge und klären nochmals auf, dass seine Leistung nur ok ist, solange es so Idioten wie uns gibt, die uns tatsächlich bemühen. Wenn dies nämlich nicht passiert und alle genauso viel Schaden wie er machen, dann is ganz schnell Sense.

Daraufhin machen wir einfach mal den Versuch. Ich schalte mein Recount genau auf ihn ein und schaue auf seine Ziele ... Ca. 15 Sekunden nach auftauchen der Tentakel macht er mal n Schlag drauf, Elementiumblitz ... 15k Schaden pro Blitz sollten ja reichen, Blutsturz? 2 x arkane Explosion, reicht. Wir passen uns seiner Spielweise an, was gar nicht mal so einfach ist, da er zwischendurch immer mal wieder 10 Sekunden pausiert und sowieso eine andere Skillung (Feuer) spielt. Sein Pendant, unser einzige Feuermagier ist mittlerweile bei 40k und schreit "verdammt!", macht zwischendurch Schadenspausen, um die DPS etwas zu senken. Wir anderen 3 Magier passen uns gnadenlos zumindest seiner DPS an, 26k hat er ... Verdammt, das muss weniger werden, warten ... Blasige Tentakel werden sowieso ignoriert, wo kommen wir denn da hin. Letzte Plattform? Was interessieren mich Tentakel oder Schrecken ... Todesschwinge zuzuballern mit 28k DPS ist ja viel effektiver ...

Leider kippt Todesschwinge auch tatsächlich um. Schließlich waren so einige Leute mit über 50k DPS dabei.

Er ist auf Platz 18 gelandet, wir jeweils leicht davor. Irgendwie haben wir jedoch gewohnheitsmäßig unseren Schaden zu sehr verteilt. Viel zu Schaden auf den Blutsturz und dem Elementiumblitz von uns ...

Nun, zum Ende hin, wird unsere Gilde für das Verhalten geflamt, da wir ja die blasigen Tentakel und die Schrecken ignoriert haben ... Schon irgendwie blöd sowas. Wir kündigen an, das wir so viel Schaden wie er machen werden, sagen, das wir mal so spielen, wie er wird und dann werden wir geflamt, aber nicht er?


----------



## Cazor (2. Juli 2012)

flaminator45 schrieb:


> Ich finde es einfach toll, das man sich wegen par dämlichen Pixeln so aufregen kann, ihr habt wohl irgendwie die Itemspirale bei WoW nicht verstanden. Selbst wenn ihr diese Items hättet sind sie bald eh wieder total veraltet und die Mühe war umsonst^^ Aber erstmal schön "mimimi der hat mein Förmchen geklaut"



Mir geht es darum, genau jetzt die Items zu besitzen und nicht im nächsten Addon. 

So ists übrigens im Leben auch. 


Ich mag weder Ninjalooter noch Bots und schon gar nicht die 3 Typen, die immer im Handelschat alle Angebote "flamen".


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (2. Juli 2012)

Du bist echt ne Dpshure.   
Wieso guckst du denn was andere machen? Guck lieber was du selber machst...


----------



## Kyrador (2. Juli 2012)

Mein Erlebnis am WE war, dass Leute eine helle Freude daran zu haben scheinen, sich fürs Tool anzumelden und dann die Anmeldung abzulehnen. Da wünscht man sich, dass man pro abgelehnter Einladung eine Sperre von 10min auf das Tool bekommt. Es ist einfach traurig, wenn man bei Todesschwinge steht, ein paar Leute abgehauen sind (egal ob nun nen Wipe war oder noch vorm ersten Versuch) und man dann ewig auf neue Leute warten muss, weil die Leute zwar keine angefangene ID haben wollen (oh Gott, es könnte ja sein, dass ne 3/8 Gruppe schonmal gewiped ist!), aber dank des Systems es dann wie folgt abläuft:

Anmeldung -> Einladung zu 3/8 ID -> Abgelehnt -> Anmeldung -> Einladung zu 3/8 ID -> Abgelehnt -> Anmeldung -> Einladung zu 3/8 ID -> Abgelehnt -> Anmeldung -> Einladung zu 3/8 ID -> Abgelehnt -> Anmeldung -> Einladung zu 3/8 ID -> Abgelehnt -> Anmeldung -> Einladung zu 3/8 ID -> Abgelehnt

In der Zeit, in der die zigfach die ID ablehnen, wären sie längst durch gewesen. Ist mir ohnehin unbegreiflich, warum man bei einer Anmeldung für eine random hc den Status der Instanz nicht mehr sieht, im LFR aber schon...
Ende vom Lied ist dann nämlich, dass die Leute permanent ablehnen, dann noch mehr Leute abhauen, dann ab und an neue Leute dazukommen (teilweise dieselben, die davor abgehauen sind ) und man quasi immer so zwischen 20 und 22 Leuten pendelt, aber nie voll wird


----------



## Kyrador (2. Juli 2012)

Mir fehlt in der Geschichte des Thread-Ersteller was... wie immer hat eine Geschichte zwei Medallien (wenn die Geschichte überhaupt war ist).


----------



## Fremder123 (2. Juli 2012)

@ Doofkatze:

Also tut mir leid, wenn ich das nach den ständigen LfR-Aufregern mal so direkt sagen muss, aber: Cata geht dem Ende zu und keine Sau juckt jetzt noch der Schrott aus dem LfR. Was macht ihr euch da immer so heiß?! Genau wie der Typ einen Thread weiter, der heult weil in BF irgendwas geninjat wurde. Sucht euch ein paar fähige Leute und geht DS hc, dort droppen wenigstens Sachen, welche die Mühe und Aufregung wert sind. Und wenn Twink x mal nix bekommt... wen interessierts. Das hat ja fast schon was Manisches "Der hat nur 15k gemacht und ich 17, darum verdien ich das 384er Sinnlosteil ganz doll mehr". Meine Güte, der Thread war mal interessant trotz vieler Weiner, jetzt geht einem das ständige LfR-Loot-Gequatsche nur noch auf den Wecker.

Ach noch nebenbei: DpS- und HpS-Vergleiche im LfR sind fürn A*sch. Schaut im Stammraid drauf, das reicht.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (2. Juli 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> *Ach noch nebenbei: DpS- und HpS-Vergleiche im LfR sind fürn A*sch. Schaut im Stammraid drauf, das reicht.*



WAS NEIN, NEIN NEIN NEIIIIIIIIIIIN, ich hab mir immer voll was drauf eingebildet wenn ich 10ter war...


Jetzt mal im Ernst... wer gibt sich im LFR denn richtig Mühe?
Außer Doofkatze jetzt.


----------



## flaminator45 (2. Juli 2012)

Cazor schrieb:


> Mir geht es darum, genau jetzt die Items zu besitzen und nicht im nächsten Addon.
> 
> So ists übrigens im Leben auch.
> 
> ...




Du willst jetzt nicht ernzthaft WoW mit dem realen Leben vergleichen oder? Und zeig mir mal wo es im realen Leben ne Itemspirale gibt ausser bei extremen Fashonvictoms oder Appefans? Im realen Leben arbeitet man für REALES Geld, um sich REALE Sachen zu kaufen um ein REALES Leben zu leben. WoW ist ein SPIEL und wenn man in einem SPIEL genau das Selbe wie im REALEN Leben macht wie z.b. Arbeiten/es als Arbeit ansehen sollte man schleunigst die Finger von diesem Spiel lassen, denn es soll keine nervige Arbeit sein sondern SPASS machen


----------



## floppydrive (2. Juli 2012)

Mir hat letztens einer in Hello Kitty online mein flauschiges Sternenhäschen geklaut was ich auf den Felder der kuschligen Einhörner gefunden habe, war danach ganz traurig


----------



## Fremder123 (2. Juli 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Mir hat letztens einer in Hello Kitty online mein flauschiges Sternenhäschen geklaut was ich auf den Felder der kuschligen Einhörner gefunden habe, war danach ganz traurig


Mein herzliches Beileid. Dann hast Du Dich, sicher versehentlich, allerdings im Forum vertan. Bitte hier entlang zum gepflegten Whine.


----------



## Cazor (2. Juli 2012)

flaminator45 schrieb:


> Du willst jetzt nicht ernzthaft WoW mit dem realen Leben vergleichen oder? Und zeig mir mal wo es im realen Leben ne Itemspirale gibt ausser bei extremen Fashonvictoms oder Appefans? Im realen Leben arbeitet man für REALES Geld, um sich REALE Sachen zu kaufen um ein REALES Leben zu leben. WoW ist ein SPIEL und wenn man in einem SPIEL genau das Selbe wie im REALEN Leben macht wie z.b. Arbeiten/es als Arbeit ansehen sollte man schleunigst die Finger von diesem Spiel lassen, denn es soll keine nervige Arbeit sein sondern SPASS machen



Doch, will ich vergleichen. Meine Arbeit macht mir Spaß. Geld ausgeben auch. Und ich bin in vielen Angelegenheiten gern Victim. Ob Bike oder Klamotten, Uhren, Bücher, DVDs.. etc.
Wenn es bei sportscheck zB ne geile Board Short gibt, die ich haben will, warte ich nicht bis zum Herbst und kaufe sie im Sommerschlußverkauf sondern jetzt. So sehe ich das auch mit den WoW Items und halte es natürlich genauso. Immer fein glänzend gemoggt. Und ärger mich schon mal, wenn die Board Short ausverkauft ist oder der Ninjalooter das lfr Token trotz seiner 397er Ausstattung im betreffenden Slot needet. Letzten Endes sehe ich das aber hier wie da sportlich und daher kommen keine Tränen.
Übrigens hatte ich grad ein Jahr WoW Pause, weil es eben nicht mehr Spaß gemacht hat als das reale Leben. WoW gehört zum realen Leben dazu, denn ich sitze in meiner realen Freizeit real vorm PC.


----------



## Tikume (2. Juli 2012)

Wie schon gesagt: Ich verstehe dass es ärgerlich ist.

Dennoch, was willst Du machen? Es gibt schon 100000 Lootregeln in Wow und die Situation wurde dadurch nicht besser. Ich persönlich glaube eher dass es sogar schlechter geworden ist, dadurch dass man den Leuten immer mehr Verantwortung abnimmt.

Wenn z.B. in Daoc was gedropped ist hat es irgendeiner bekommen und das war im Normalfall nicht mal der Raidleiter. Trotzdem haben die Leute es im Normalfall (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel) geschafft den Loot fair zu verteilen.


Im Prinzip müssten sich die Spieler ändern.


----------



## Virikas (2. Juli 2012)

Es wird Ninja Lootern zu leicht gemacht?
Wo das denn?
Es gibt eine eindeutige Ansage von Blizz:
"Wenn für uns nachvollziehbare (== im Chat vereinbarte) Lootregeln nicht eingehalten werden, wird neuverteilt."

Wenn das in einer Randomgruppe nicht klappt, vor ID Zuweisung im Chat kurz zu posten "Loot = /rnd 100 für Fristneed /rnd 101-200 für Secondneed ; bei gleichem Würfelstand Wiederholung der gleichen Würfe ; nur ein Item pro Person" der hat kein Problem mit Ninjalooten, sondern ein Problem mit der Kommunikation.


----------



## Heynrich (2. Juli 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Mein herzliches Beileid. Dann hast Du Dich, sicher versehentlich, allerdings im Forum vertan. Bitte hier entlang zum gepflegten Whine.



es gibt hello kitty online????! ... mein weltbild ist erschüttert....


----------



## villain (2. Juli 2012)

also mal ganz ehrlich: auch wenn jetzt hier schon über 2 seiten diskutiert wird - ich sehe keine wirkliche diskussionsgrundlage. was der TE als eröffnung gepostet hat, ist -meiner bescheidenen meinung nach- auch nur ein weiterer randomgruppengeschichten-mimimi-post, den der TE auch hier: 

http://forum.buffed....eschichten-rgg/ 

hätte hinterlassen können. 

da es hier -in meinen augen- 
- keine diskussionsgrundlage (vom TE) gibt, 
- sich einige gemüter bei dieser diskussion langsam erhitzen und 
- da es bereits ein thema gibt, in das der eröffnungspost besser reinpasst hätte, 

werde ich mal einen mod bitten, hier zuzumachen.


----------



## Tomratz (2. Juli 2012)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Mein Erlebnis am WE war, dass Leute eine helle Freude daran zu haben scheinen, sich fürs Tool anzumelden und dann die Anmeldung abzulehnen. Da wünscht man sich, dass man pro abgelehnter Einladung eine Sperre von 10min auf das Tool bekommt. Es ist einfach traurig, wenn man bei Todesschwinge steht, ein paar Leute abgehauen sind (egal ob nun nen Wipe war oder noch vorm ersten Versuch) und man dann ewig auf neue Leute warten muss, weil die Leute zwar keine angefangene ID haben wollen (oh Gott, es könnte ja sein, dass ne 3/8 Gruppe schonmal gewiped ist!), aber dank des Systems es dann wie folgt abläuft:
> 
> Anmeldung -> Einladung zu 3/8 ID -> Abgelehnt -> Anmeldung -> Einladung zu 3/8 ID -> Abgelehnt -> Anmeldung -> Einladung zu 3/8 ID -> Abgelehnt -> Anmeldung -> Einladung zu 3/8 ID -> Abgelehnt -> Anmeldung -> Einladung zu 3/8 ID -> Abgelehnt -> Anmeldung -> Einladung zu 3/8 ID -> Abgelehnt
> 
> ...



Wenn ich mich fürs Tool anmelde, möchte ich 4 von vier Bossen machen und nicht nur bei Todesschwinge rumgimpen, um mich dann noch mal anzumelden. Ich schätze mal, das wird 99% der anderen, die dann ablehnen, genauso gehen. Mal abgesehen davon, dass 3/4 tatsächlich immer so aussieht als ob da mehrfach gewiped wurde.


----------



## garak111 (2. Juli 2012)

Wie immer eine ärgerliche Geschichte, ABER ebenso wie IMMER, hat der TE ganz klar vergessen, eine verbindliche Lootabsprache im Raidchannel vom RL zu verlangen. Wenn ich schon in einer Randomgruppe BF machen will und ich noch ein Item benötige, gehe ich auch nur mit, wenn der RL die Lootregel verbindlich im Channel erklärt. Wenn nicht, lass ich es bleiben. So musss ich mich auch nicht ärgern, wenn mal wieder ein Ninja zuschlägt.
Das der LfR das letzte bisschen Anstand der Leute eliminiert hat, ist wohl oder übel nun fast jedem bekannt. Und diese Handhabung geht nun auch auf die Instanzen bzw auch auf BF über. Bei Zufallsgruppen - egal für was - gehe ich ohne Illusionen ran. Bekomme ich was, freu freu, wenn nicht - egal aus welchem grund - einfach bye bye. 
Selber "gönne" ich mir meine Schamgrenzen noch, bin positiv überrascht wenn dies auch noch andere so machen, aber ärgere mich nicht die Bohne, falls einzelne meinen, sie müssten wie der Elefant im Porzelankasten auftreten. Bestenfalls noch auf ignore und schluss.

So long


----------



## kaepteniglo (2. Juli 2012)

Moderation:
Thread "Ninja-Lootern wird es immer noch zu leicht gemacht..." mit diesem hier gemerged.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (2. Juli 2012)

Heute mit meinem Warri von 72 auf 78 durch Inis gelvlt.
Immer instant invite (als DD o.ô).
Alle Inis schweigsam ohne Wipes oder Problemen gecleared.


----------



## Terrorzapfen (3. Juli 2012)

Tomratz schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich fürs Tool anmelde, möchte ich 4 von vier Bossen machen und nicht nur bei Todesschwinge rumgimpen, um mich dann noch mal anzumelden. Ich schätze mal, das wird 99% der anderen, die dann ablehnen, genauso gehen. Mal abgesehen davon, dass 3/4 tatsächlich immer so aussieht als ob da mehrfach gewiped wurde.



Nö genau andersrum. Das Zeug brauch ich nicht mehr. Sprich ich will die 250 Punkte und wenn ich ne 3/4 ID bekomme freu ich mich. Ich muss nicht durch die anderen drei mittlerweile langweiligen Bosse durch und meist ist Unterhaltung garantiert. *Ironie an* Die Gruppe ist vorher hoffentlich schon 18x gewiped, flamed sich heftigst an und ich genieße das Kino *Ironie aus*


----------



## jimmyjump (3. Juli 2012)

Terrorzapfen schrieb:


> Nö genau andersrum. Das Zeug brauch ich nicht mehr. Sprich ich will die 250 Punkte und wenn ich ne 3/4 ID bekomme freu ich mich. Ich muss nicht durch die anderen drei mittlerweile langweiligen Bosse durch und meist ist Unterhaltung garantiert. *Ironie an* Die Gruppe ist vorher hoffentlich schon 18x gewiped, flamed sich heftigst an und ich genieße das Kino *Ironie aus*




Sehe ich ganz genauso, das EQ ist eh crap also anmelden wenn 3/4 erledigt ist annehmen wen nicht dann in ein paar Minuten erneut anmelden. 
Und das jede Woche aufs neue... oO


----------



## Fakt (3. Juli 2012)

jimmyjump schrieb:


> Sehe ich ganz genauso, das EQ ist eh crap also anmelden wenn 3/4 erledigt ist annehmen wen nicht dann in ein paar Minuten erneut anmelden.
> Und das jede Woche aufs neue... oO



Jo mitm Main stimmt das. Mein 6. 85er brauch aber doch noch das ein oder andere ausm LFR... Und da will man schon 0/4 haben...

Gestern mit besagtem Twink (Healschami, frisch 85, 373er Schnitt) das erste Mal LFR angemeldet. Gleich zu Beginn 3 (oder 4) Mal gewiped, weil ne Eule meinte, sie müsse mehr und mehr Adds vom Rand pullen. Bei der letzten Trashgruppe pullte diese Eule freundlicherweise noch ne Trashgruppe plus Morchok. Da der ein oder andere schon vorher gegangen ist und wir unter 20 Mann waren, sind wir da auch gewiped.

Morchok 2. Try. Mittendrin hatte ich n dc und kam kurz vor Kampfende wieder rein. Natürlich war ich tot, bekam aber n BR, meine Heilleistung war entsprechend niedrig. Nachdem Morchok lag, flamte gleich ein Healpala im /raid rum, ob ich Heiler wäre und warum ich 0 heilen würde. Die Erklärung, dass ich n dc hatte, blieb unbeantwortet.

Beim Trash vor Zon'ozz konnte ich dann doch auch mal heilen und kam auf irgendwas um die 15-7k hps. Der Pala hatte irgendwie nur 5k. Auch beim Boss war das ähnlich (nur dass ich da auch knapp über 10 rumgegimpt bin  Danach konnte ich es mir nicht verkneifen, ihn im /raid auch zu fragen, ob er Heiler sei oder wieso er so wenig heile... Wieder keine Antwort von ihm, nur ein Gildenkollege nahm ihn in Schutz und erklärte mir per /w, dass ich mir mal sein EQ anschauen solle, er hätte noch so viele grüne Sachen und blaue und würde deswegen so schlecht heilen (ich erinnere an dieser Stelle, dass 372 die Zugangsvoraussetzung für den LFR sind, die muss er ja gehabt haben und naja, 5k heal haut n pala ja wohl bereits mit lvl 82 raus...). Und mein EQ sein so viel besser als seins. Naja, war halt etwas genervt, da bei Zon'ozz das Handtoken für Schamies droppte und es ein +400 equipter Schami bekam (der es dann vermutlich nem Kumpel gab oder 2nd ausrüstete und natürlich auf ein /w von mir nicht antwortete).

Aber letztendlich bestätigte der Run wieder nur, dass man im LFR weder von seinen Mitspielern noch vom Lootglück viel erwarten darf und derzeit Ferien sind... 

So long, morgen neue ID's und neuer Wahnsinn...


----------



## Bazdash (4. Juli 2012)

Ich war gestern das erste mal in ZG (ich weiss ich hinke da ziemlich hintendrein, Casual-Player halt).

Die Gruppe kam per LfR zustande und ich hatte schon ein wenig "Bammel" dass mein Schaden nicht so ist usw. Aber, ich wurde eines besseren belehrt. Es war eine chillige Gruppe bestehend aus:

Warri-Tank
Priest-Heal
Mage-DD
Hunter-DD
Rogue-DD (ich)

Ich kam vor dem ersten Boss hinzu und konnte gleich ran da. Es stimmte alles, der Schaden der einzelnen und der Heal. Glück wie ich habe, war ich anscheinend nicht der einzige erste ZGer, der Grouplead erklärte demnach jeden Boss und wir sind dann erst bei Jin'do gewiped. Einmal. Ich starb zwar dreimal während der Ini, aber das war wirklich meine Schuld. Die Gruppe war wirklich sehr entspannt und freundlich und ich hatte jede Menge Spass, auch an den zwei Items habe ich eine Riesenfreude: Arlokks Signet und Zwillingsklinge der Hakkari


----------



## Alri (4. Juli 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Moderation:
> Thread "Ninja-Lootern wird es immer noch zu leicht gemacht..." mit diesem hier gemerged.




 und das war ein fehler ... das angebliche ninja dingens hat ja wohl nichts in diesem thread verloren ... kann man auch erkennen,wenn man das forum,was man moderiert auch mal lesen würde.dieser mist hat den fokus des threads von lustigen geschichten und situationen auf den ninja loot mist verschoben.das war kplt. unnötig.
gruß
alri


----------



## Fremder123 (4. Juli 2012)

Ist das so? Wenn Du die letzten 177 Seiten mal durchblätterst, dann werden Dir neben den "lustigen Geschichten und Situationen" diverse Beschwerden über - eben - Ninjalooter, unberechtigte Würfelgewinner (speziell im LfR) und viel viel Geweine über das Verhalten in LfG/ LfR auffallen. Zuwenig Heilung/ Schaden/ Movement. Unfreundlichkeit, große Klappe usw. Insofern passt das verschobene Thema sehr wohl hierher. Nicht immer gleich so aggro, sondern manchmal erst durchatmen und dann schreiben.


----------



## Alri (4. Juli 2012)

ich kann sogar von mir sagen,dass ich sie alle gelesen hab.weil zum größtenteil doch echt netter lesestoff drin steht.
das im lfr wegwürfeln ist nunmal kein ninja lotten,sondern eher eine fragwürdige spielauffassung.
um reines ninjalooten,also raid aufmachen,pm werden,loot einstecken und abhauen geht es eher selten (auf den 177 seiten).

 ich finde es halt nur schade,dass 1) ein mod sowas macht (mergen) und 2) diese leute auch noch speziell auf diesen thread verweist.


----------



## Doofkatze (9. Juli 2012)

War dieses Wochenende in nem ganz witzigem Schlachtfeld. Mein Schurklein ist mittlerweile 68, der Bereich, in dem DK Tanks teilweise mit 300% meiner Trefferpunkte unterwegs sind und wo mein Hinterhalt zwar noch 3000 Schaden machen, aber eben nicht 18000 Trefferpunkte weghaun.

Ich kam ins Auge des Sturms. 2 Leute an jede Seite, der Rest marschierte eisern gen Teufelshäscherruinen. Die Horde holte sich die Flagge, der hordliche Flaggenträger rannte gen Teufelshäscher. Bevor er dort aufschlug wurde er von mir sowie einem weiteren Allianzler besiegt, ich nahm die Flagge, haute meinen Sprint rein und gab die Flagge ab. 

Das Spiel drehte sich. Die Horde holte sich ihre 2. Basis zurück, griff unsere 3. an, bekam die Flagge. Der Flaggenträger gab nicht ab. Er war jedoch alleine in "seiner" Basis. Ich folgte ihm und fing ein wirklich cooles Duell gegen einen (nicht den oben genannten) DK an. Entrinnung, Mantel der Schatten, verschwinden, nächster Hinterhalt, den Skill bei dem verschwinden die Abklingzeit verliert, wieder verschwinden, wieder Hinterhalt, noch ein Ausweiden. Der DK lag am Boden. Ich hatte 446 Trefferpunkte übrig (<10%). Sprint an, "thats way aha i like it ahaha" geschrien, Flagge abgegeben. Die Allianz schlug zurück. Wir bekamen die 2. Basis zurück, stritten wieder um die Dritte. Die Horde verzichtete nun auf Flaggen, sodass ich nur noch Flaggen holte und abgab. 5 Flaggen (die 2 von Hordlern entrissenen sowie die nun 3 weiteren geholten aus der Mitte) gab ich ab. Am Magierturm tanzten ein Paladin und ein Bär für mich.


----------



## Kersyl (12. Juli 2012)

Heute Azjol Nerub. Ganz normaler run, Heiler ist ziemlich schlecht und setzt nur'n Erdschild. Folge: Beim 2. Boss sterben der Schurke und ich.

Ich mache aus spaß /beleidigen...Was passiert? Ich werde aus der Gruppe gevotekicked.


Selten so gelacht als über solch eine Lappalie als Grund anzugeben. Es ist ein Emote im Spiel, und dafür wird man gekicked.

Oh man. Naja, schon ganz schön Niveauvoll, ich meine beleidigung...Das geht ja garnicht.


----------



## LoveThisGame (16. Juli 2012)

An und für sich ist es ja nichts neues das im LFR geneedet wird was nicht niet und nagelfest ist. Nur kann ich mich einfach nicht daran gewöhnen das manche Leute aus Loot den sie selbst definitiv nicht brauchen versuchen ihrerseits Kapital zu schlagen.

Ich war mit meiner gümmel Hexe Item lvl 379 im LFR im zweiten Teil, bei Ultraxion dropt das Brusttoken für meine Klasse es gewinnt ein anderer Hexer welchen ich daraufhin mal betrachtete. siehe da er hatte das Brusttoken bereits aus dem Normalmode, darauf flüsterte ich ihn an das er das Item wohl definitiv nicht brauchen würde. Seine Antwort ließ keine 10 Sekunden auf sich warten, er meinte doch er würde es zum Handeln brauchen. Daraufhin platze mir der Kragen, nach diversen Erläuterungen was ich von seinen Machenschaften halte war inzwischen Blackhorn down. Als dann bei Todesschwinge der Stab dropte und der selbe Hexer ihn gewann und daraufhin unmittelbar den Raid verließ war sein Argument entgültig entkräftet, er hatte bereits eine bessere Waffe und mit anderen Spielern getauscht hat er ihn definitiv auch nicht.

Ich hoffe inständig das Blizzard das Lootsystem im LFR in soweit verbessert mit MoP das diese verbrecherischen Machenschaften nicht mehr möglich sein werden ! Ja, für mich ist das kriminell anderen Leuten das Zeug absichtlich wegzuwürfeln um selbst daraus Gold zu machen oder mittels Handel ein anderes Item zu bekommen !


----------



## Doofkatze (16. Juli 2012)

Direkt nach dem Rücken, bis dato wipe-, ja sogar problemfrei, verließen 5 Spieler einer Gilde den LFR, 4 Heiler, 1 Tank. Im weiteren Verlauf löste sich langsam die Gruppe auf, jedoch blieben auch nach ca. 30 Minuten noch 1 Tank und 6 DDs (darunter eine Gildenmagierin und ich (Frost-DK)) noch da, in der Hoffnung, dass doch noch irgendwas passiert. Schließlich verließen wir doch die Gruppe und meldeten uns einfach neu an, dieses Mal jedoch ich als Tank, um schneller reinzukommen. Es kam nach kurzer Zeit ein Invite für eine frische Gruppe ... Wir werden wohl trotzdem schneller wieder beim Wahnsinn sein, so dachten wir ...

Angekommen jedoch das gleiche Bild. Da alle Heiler der quasi leeren Gruppe vorm Wahnsinn zugewiesen werden, hatten wir auch hier keinen. Wir mussten also darauf warten, das sich die Wahnsinnsgruppe komplett auflöst, bis wir dann aufgefüllt werden. Nach weiteren ca. 20 Minuten kam dann schließlich das erlösende Signal, die ersten Heiler jointen. Derweil hatten wir sogar schon die Gruppe sortiert ... Nach Klassen, dann nach Rüstungskategorie. 5 Schamanen, 5 Todesritter, 5 Druiden, 3 Jäger, 2 Magier und dann eine Gruppe mit den restlichen Klassen. Insgesamt nahm der LFR Teil2 in diesem Fall daher rund 2,5 Stunden in Anspruch. 

_________________


Da gestern meine Stammgruppe ausfiel, weil innerhalb der ersten 5 Minuten nach Raidschluss der letzten Woche klar wurde, das 4 Leute sowieso nicht da sind, musste mein Hexer ja noch in einem Randomraid untergebracht werden. Erstmals seit Monaten also suchte ich mal wieder im Handelschannel. Vorgaben: "Hexer, 395er Equipment, sucht entspannte DS-Gruppe für 1-2 hc Modes und den kompletten Durchlauf, 4/8 hc Erfahrung".

Es gab kurz danach den Anflüsterer von einer Gruppe. "Erfahrung?" "4/8 hc getötet" "8/8 nhc auch?" ... "erst 10 mal ... mit dem Charakter" "na gut, Invite kommt".

Morchok hc fiel aus, da ein Heiler fehlte. Kessel oder Hummer gab es nicht. Der Raidlead war ca. 17 Jahre alt und war in bewährter "ogog-Stimmung" unterwegs. Zwar erklärte er grundlegende Dinge, "lauft zum Kristall" "tötet den Blubb", aber irgendwie schien mir etwas "faul". Ich suchte mir einen Namen, der mir bekannt vor kam und schrieb ihn an, kam etwas ins Gespräch, erklärte ihm meine Paranoia, weil seine Lootverteilungsregeln recht absurd waren (egal ob second oder first, einfach drauf würfeln) und nur im TS besprochen wurden ... 

Bei Morchok der erste Schock ... Gut, mit 395er Equipment war ein 397er Schurke equiptechnisch der Einzige über mir, dennoch waren meine 28k DPS nicht wirklich überzeugend. Der Rest lag dennoch immerhin mit mindestens 5k dahinter (der Schurke; 1 Jäger mit 15k DPS), für mich kein wirklicher Grund zur Freude. Spätestens jetzt war klar, das wir wohl Morchok hc eh nicht geschafft hätten und ich Ultra hc auch abschminken konnte. Super ... dann eben nur den Königinnengranat abholen ... wenn wir es denn soweit schaffen.

Zweiter bis fünfter Boss das gleiche Bild. Ich gab Gas, auch wenn mir speziell der 5% Tempopriesterbuff fehlte und die Kämpfe einfach weit länger dauerten. Mir fehlten permanent rund 5-7k Schaden, aber von den anderen Mitspielern überkleckerte sich ebenso keiner wirklich mit Ruhm. Morchok fiel auch mit 33k DPS nur mit Hängen und Würgen. Beim Schiff gab es dann wieder etwas Hoffnung. Da der Schaden ganz gut streubar war, gab es hier keine wirklichen Probleme.

Nu kam der Rücken. Der Raidlead kam mit seiner Erklärung. Rechts vorne reinstellen ... nunja, manche machen es halt andersrum und töten links als letztes (für das Gemisch). Der Jäger haut die Umklammerung raus, ansonsten der Magier. Auftritt Jäger "öh, was?" ... Nu war alles klar. Zwar wurde mir als letzter Random brav die Frage gestellt, ob ich eigentlich schonmal da war, jedoch war ich damit ein Einzelexemplar. Es folgten 3 Wipes, mal starb der Tank mit dem Gemisch, mal liefen nicht alle in die Überreste rein, mal ging ein Heiler bei der zweiten Plattform oom, nachdem wir mehrere Gemische töten mussten, weil sich der Kampf zu lang zog und die Umklammerungs-Tentakel zu stark angeschlagen waren ...

Gut wir werden hier also scheitern. Dennoch kam ein vierter Versuch. Der dritte Heiler war diesmal noch bei der ERSTEN Plattform out of mana. Nun fehlte sogar Schaden auf die Sehne, die wieder zu ging ... Das wird nix ... Eigentlich wollte sich der Raid gerade auflösen, so sprachen mittlerweile 4 Leute offen davon, das wir es kaum schaffen können. Dem Raidlead wurde jedoch einstimmig das letzte Wort gegeben, wäre schließlich nicht unser Schlachtzug. Ein Fehler ... Er wollte noch ne Runde. Nachdem 1 DD wieder vergaß, in die Mulde zu laufen, gabs mangels Schaden den Wipe. Ich mit 17k DPS, Schurke mit 14k DPS, ... n Krieger mit 8k DPS, n Magier mit 70000 gemachten Schaden ... danke fürs Gespräch.

Ich muss sagen, das ich wirklich angesäuert war.


----------



## Fuzzymouth (16. Juli 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen, das ich wirklich angesäuert war.



DS mit Randomgruppe wird mit fortschreitendem Addon-Verlauf vom Nervfaktor her immer vergleichbarer mit LfR.


----------



## Doofkatze (25. Juli 2012)

Vor einigen Tagen schrieb ich etwas im offiziellem Forum.

"...ab und zu wage ich es zu behaupten, das man nicht mehr miteinander spielt, sondern gegeneinander. Schließlich geht es um Trophäen und Glorie. Und nur für den ersten Platz gibts die Goldmedaille und die Nationalhymne.

Wäre es möglich, seine Gruppenmitglieder anzugreifen, würden sich die Spieler zerfleischen. Skelette lägen an Portalen und Eingängen und die Beuteverteilung wäre das russische Roulette.

Ich warte auf den Tag, an dem sich Todesschwinge zusammen mit Zonozz und Jorsahj auf den Wyrmruhtempel setzen und Popcorn essen, während Thrall die Hand vors Gesicht nimmt, weil die Spieler nicht mehr an Morchoks Überresten vorbeikommen, da sie sich im Streit um die Beute die Augen rausreißen."

Der gestrige Abend war so ein Tag. Er dauerte rund 4 Stunden an, gemacht wurden in der Zeit insgesamt 10 Bosse.

Fangen wir mal chronologisch an.

Wir starten bei Ultraxion. Ich bin "heute" mal wieder mit dem Tank dabei, auf meiner ewig währenden Reise, Tapferkeitspunkte zu sammeln. Das erste schwindende Licht kommt, ich gehe 2 Sekunden vorher raus, ein DD stirbt. Super, der zweite Tank drückt also mal wieder nicht ... Das zweite schwindende Licht kommt, ich gehe in meinen "Ein-Tank-Modus", 0,5 Sekunden vorher raus, beim wiederkommen direkt spotten. Diesmal hat Tank 2 jedoch bereits vorher die Aggro, die ich ihm nun überlasse. Er kriegt nach der Stunde das dritte schwindende Licht, drückt nicht, stirbt ... Wird wieder aufgehoben, macht nu aber nix mehr. Danke fürs Gespräch.

Da der Tank nicht tankt, fordere ich nun seinen Rauswurf. Es geschieht, genau, nichts. Wir 3 Gildenmitglieder starten die Ausschlusswahl, kein anderer zieht mit. 

Schiff. Mitten in meiner nunmehr dritten Kick-Forderung wurde der Kampf von einem DD gestartet. Begeistert wie eh und je stelle ich mich den Gegnern. Der zweite Tank tankt nun. Zumindest Adds. Den Boss jedoch nicht. Dieser haut mich schließlich bei 5 Stacks und 30% Boss-TP aus den Latschen, alle Brezes sind bis dahin schon auf DDs + Heiler gegangen, die in irgendnem Mist drin stehen geblieben sind, dann gibts den Wipe. "sagtma, kennen die Scheißtanks eigentlich den Boss?" "kickt die blöden Tanks"

Von meinen Gildenmitgliedern werde ich nun verteidigt, ich fordere erneut den Kick des nicht tankenden Tanks. Dieses Mal fliegt er auch dafür, lässt uns aber 5 Sekunden vorher wissen: "im 10er nhc Modus braucht man nur ein Tank"

Wir sind immer noch nach diesem ersten Wipe. Die Heiler rezzen noch. Ein neuer Tank kommt. Die Heiler haben noch kein Mana getankt. Plötzlich startet der Kampf erneut, irgendeinem DD gehts wohl nicht schnell genug. Der Tank schreibt, das er das erste Mal hier ist und fragt, was er zu tun hat. 2 Heiler verlassen die Gruppe, als sie mitkriegen, das der Kampf gestartet wurde. Nach kurzer Abstimmung gehen wir nun auch "infight" raus.

Wir warten ca. 10 Minuten und wählen neu an ... Hey, ne Gruppe mit einem getöteten Boss ... ob das wohl die gleiche ist? Natürlich ist es die gleiche Gruppe. Mittlerweile sind aber von der Ursprungsgruppe schon so einige gegangen, nur anhand eines Namens und zahlloser Skelette auf dem Boden erkennen wir, das es unsere alte Gruppe ist. Der frische Ersttank ist bereits raus. Wir sind 24 Leute, ein Heiler fehlt. Der zweite Tank geht kurz zurück in die Stadt, will Bufffood kaufen. Der letzte Heiler betritt die Gruppe, postwendend startet ein DD den Kampf ... -.-

Da stehe ich also wieder, als einziger Tank. Wir probieren es einfach mal. Mitten in der zweiten Phase spottete mir plötzlich ein DK-DD ab und zündete alles. Er starb 3 Sekunden vor Ablauf meines 5er-Stacks, der erste neue Stack kam glücklicherweise eine Sekunde nach Ablauf aller Stacks. Es reichte genau. Nach dem Kampf bedankten wir 3 Gildenmitglieder uns bei ihm im Raidchat. Der Rest lief nun tatsächlich mit 2 Tanks (der fehlende Tank musste ja nur reinporten) fehlerlos. Yes, Part 1 erledigt.

Meine Gildenmitglieder beendeten nun den Abend, ich jedoch hatte noch meinen Druidentank/Heiler offen. Ein weiteres Gildenmitglied kam online, nachdem ich eine Gruppe für die ersten Bosse in Teil 2 fand (Teil 1 waren 8 Minuten Wartezeit angesagt, da bin ich umgeschwenkt). Nach kurzer Absprache beschlossen wir, das ich die Gruppe erst noch zu Ende bringe, zumal ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon auf dem Rücken war.

Der Reihe nach. Wieder kam zunächst der Invite nach dem ersten Boss. Ultraxion war gerade tot, einige Leichen auf dem Boden. Hmm ... entweder wurde da ein Tank direkt nach dem Kampf rausgeschmissen oder aber ein Tank hat die Gruppe verlassen. Nur wer ist dann der schlechte Part? Der zweite Tank war cool. 405er Itemlevelschnitt, ein paar 75er Ausdauersteine zu viel, mehr TP als mein Bärchen.

Das Schiff lief wirklich super, der Rücken lief super, nun kam der Wahnsinn, bei dem ich eigentlich keine Bedenken hatte, daher auch obige Absprache mit meinem Bekannten.

Der Kampf startete. Auf dem Weg zur vierten Plattform fiel ich zum ersten Mal durch die Brücke. Der Supertank kommentierte meinen Unfall wie folgt. "ihr könnt ihn nicht rezzen. Rezzt mich sofort, wenn ich dann tot bin!" Bei der Tentakel starb er, forderte den Rezz ein. "geht nich" "zu weit weg" "ich lieg an der tentakel!!!" "nicht ihn! mich!"... es half nix. Die Gruppe brachte es nicht fertig, ihn zu rezzen. Die Tentakel zerschoss noch 8 DDs, bevor sie endlich unterging.

Die blasigen Tentakel taten nun den Rest. Ca. 6-7 Sekunden vor dem Berserker konnte man nun sehen, wie ein Druidenheiler einen DD rezzte. Dieser stand auf, 2 ... 1... Booom Catacylsmus. Jup, das machte Sinn. Dem Supertank wurde es zu viel. Er verließ die Gruppe, ich ging nu mit, wollte schließlich noch ne Runde mit meinem Bekannten spielen.

Wir starteten nun zusammen in LFR Teil 1. Angekommen, startete plötzlich der Kampf mit einer Gruppe von einem Portal ... Irgendein DD macht Faxen ... Super. Kurz danach pullte man eine weitere Gruppe, einige patrouillierende Elementarviecher, auch von rechts, wieder wusst ich nich, wer es war. Noch einige Sekunden später pullte selbiger DD, weiter unbekannt, nun die erste reguläre Gruppe. Einige Mitspieler flüchteten durchs Portal nach draußen, ich tat es gleich. Riesige Aufregung im Chat, immerhin hats die halbe Gruppe noch am Startportal zerfetzt. Nach Ende dieses Kampfes gingen wir noch lebenden Flüchtlinge wieder rein, rezzten, bufften, starteten den normalen Vorgang bis Morchok. Diesmal waren unsere 4 Augen weniger auf die Trashmobs bei uns gerichtet, sondern auf die Gruppe. Wir wollten wissen, wer das nun war. Mitten in der zweiten Trashgruppe kam wieder ein einzelner fremder Mob in die Gruppe, konnte aber besiegt werden, wir landeten schließlich vor Morchok.

Nun bei Morchok startete alles normal bis zum ersten irdenen Vortex. Nun kam es wieder. Plötzlich marodierten 2 Trashpacks von der linken Seite durch den Schlachtzug. Infight verließen wir vor unserem sicheren Tod die Gruppe. 10 Minuten Pause, das musste erstmal sacken.

Wieder wählten wir an, eine neue Gruppe, ich war nun als Heiler drin. Es lief an sich nun alles normal. Ein Heiler war mal wieder ein Dorn im Auge. In den ersten 3 Trashgruppen machte er bei der zweiten Gruppe tatsächlich eine Heilung und lief sonst nur mit. Ich bat ihn, sich anzustrengen. Infight bei Morchok wurde ich mit seinen SECHS k HPS angeflüstert "nu besser?" ... "ja, heilst ja jetzt tatsächlich mit". Jemand von unserem Server starb beim zweiten Vortex, weil er diesmal glatt bei Morchok stehn blieb und auf seinen Tod wartete. Dieser warb kurz zuvor noch für seine neue eigene Gilde. "suchen soziale Spieler mit Anstand". Sehr sozial, sich einfach sterben zu lassen. Einige Fernkämpfer brachten es hier tatsächlich fertig, vor den Strahlen wegzulaufen. Ich stand bei jedem Kristall dran, der Rest dunkel-orange bis rot ... Hohe benötigte Heilung war die Folge, 15-25k HPS von 4 Druidenheilern. Zonozz war ebenso anstrengend. Ein Tank fand es witzig, Zonozz immer wieder zu spotten, sodass dieser in die Gruppe gedreht wurde. Zwischenzeitig waren wir mit 130k HPS insgesamt dabei. Zum Schluss starben dann tatsächlich Mitspieler, weil die ersten Heiler oom gingen und ein Jäger sich beispielsweise partout nicht bewegte. Bei Jorsahj zählte ich 4 Nahkämpfer und eben jenen Jäger, die sich keinen Millimeter bewegten, obwohl der Tank bei JEDEM Blub dazu aufrief ...


----------



## Murfy (25. Juli 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> [...]



Deine Geschichten sind spannender als jede Gute-Nacht-Geschichte die ich je gehört habe.

Und sie zeigen mir immer wieder, wie viel Glück ich anscheinend doch habe, nicht ständig auf sowas zu treffen.

Naja, vielleicht bin ich im Gegensatz zu dir auch einfach schneller Lustlos und leave die Gruppe, bevor die Geschichte ihren Höhepunkt erreicht.

mfg


----------



## Fremder123 (25. Juli 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Vor einigen Tagen schrieb ich etwas im offiziellem Forum.


Du gehst immer noch in diesen gottverdammten LfR? In diese mistige Instanz? Regst Dich immer noch über die Leute auf? Sagenhaft. Wunder Dich nicht wenn Du nächste ID allein dort drin stehst, Sommerloch und so.^^


----------



## Doofkatze (25. Juli 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Du gehst immer noch in diesen gottverdammten LfR? In diese mistige Instanz? Regst Dich immer noch über die Leute auf? Sagenhaft. Wunder Dich nicht wenn Du nächste ID allein dort drin stehst, Sommerloch und so.^^



Ganz sachlich betrachtet holt man in diesem vollständigem LFR-Durchgang 350-450 Gold und 500 Tapferkeitspunkte heraus. Diese 500 Tapferkeitspunkte sind eigentlich der angestrebte Wert. Der Charakter bleibt nicht liegen und kann sich weiter entwickeln (zumindest im Second-Gear bzw. für Items für neue 85er) und wird dann eben überhaupt gespielt.

Der ehemalige Aufwand dafür war mal sehr gering. Mit dem Hexer konnt ich beispielsweise einfach mal so richtig "reinflaken" und mich über 70k DPS beim Wahnsinn freuen, um Gruppenheilung zu lernen, ist der LFR ebenso ein gutes Mittel. Hinzu dann eben die Tankweise. Es ist nunmal kein Grim Batol hc, bei dem die Mobs einen bis heute in 3 Sekunden töten können. Läuft alles normal, selbst wenn keiner in der Gruppe so ein Mörderspieler ist, hat man nach ca. 2 Stunden den Charakter für die ganze Woche erledigt.

Instanzen, ja die sind für mich nur noch nervig. Ein vernünftiger Brunnen der Ewigkeit dauert ca. 30-45 Minuten, bringt aber auch nur <1/3 der Tapferkeitspunkte und des Goldes ein. Hinzu trifft man zuhauf auf Mitspieler, die die Instanzen eben tatsächlich als "Equipmentisierung" benötigen. Folge davon sind Wipes aufgrund von tatsächlich schwachem Spiel.

Irgendwo hat eben jeder einen eigenen Geschmack. Ich sage immer wieder, mir gefällt der LFR irgendwie. Es sind halt nur die Mitspieler ...


----------



## Murfy (25. Juli 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Hinzu trifft man zuhauf auf Mitspieler, die die Instanzen eben tatsächlich als "Equipmentisierung" benötigen. Folge davon sind Wipes aufgrund von tatsächlich schwachem Spiel.



Verstehe ich garnicht. Bin mit meinem Schami das letzte mal dort gewesen. Frisch 85, als Heiler und größtenteils gecraftetes PvP-Eq.

Bei den inis musste ich höchstens mal 1-2 mal reggen nach einem harten Kampf oder bei einem Fehlpull einen aufkratzen. Ansonsten waren Wipes eigentlich nur eine Sache des Pechs oder der Erfahrung, die auch jedem gut equipten hätten passieren können.

Ich bin dort Anfangs gern rein, allein weil ich da nicht gegen 24 Leute würfeln muss und es doch ein wenig sozialer hergeht.

mfg


----------



## Tomratz (30. Juli 2012)

Da ich bei meinem Priesterlein die Disziskillung über Bord geworfen hab und als Zweitskillung nun einen Shadow spielen will, kann die Kleine jetzt durchaus wieder das eine oder andere Teil aus dem LfR gebrauchen, also Gestern Morgen mal schnell angemeldet um da durchzurauschen.

Da ich für den Shadow, wie geschrieben, noch nicht so richtig ausgerüstet bin, hab ich mich als Holypriest angemeldet und bekam auch recht schnell den Invite. (Ersten Teil hatte ich schon am Donnerstag, da allerdings noch als Diszi, hinter mir, also gings in den zweiten Teil). 

So eine miese Gruppe hatte ich schon lange nicht mehr, ich fühlte mich an Doofkatzes "Agententag" erinnert. Bei Ultraxion dauerte es eine gefühlte Ewigkeit bis die Adds am Anfang weg waren und Ultraxion war eine ziemliche Quälerei. Immerhin ging es ohne wipe ab, aber mir schwante schon schlimmes.

Folgerichtig dauerte auch der Kampf gegen Schwarzhorn ewig lange und es gab jede Menge Leichen. Na ja, auch ohne Wipe geschafft, meine Ansprüche hatte ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon erheblich runtergeschraubt.

Rücken ging gerade so, also machte man sich an den Endkampf heran. Es kam wie es kommen musste. Die DD hatten offenbar keinen Plan von diesem Kampf, es wurde irgendwas genuked und ich heilte mir die Finger wund (Wir haben erst vor zwei Wochen DS im 10er clear geschafft, aber selbst da hatte ich nicht annähernd so viel zu tun wie Gestern). Ich hab mir die anderen Heiler nicht näher angesehen, aber selbst mit reinem LfR Equip hätte da mehr drin sein müssen. Mein Priester ist sicher nicht der Überheiler aber wenn von 6 Heilern einer über 40% der Heilleistung hat, dann weiss ich nicht, was die anderen fünf gemacht haben (in der Nase gebohrt?). Auf jeden Fall gab es einen gepflegten Wipe.

Danach ewige Diskussionen, wer denn nun wann welche Adds zu killen hat usw. Auf meine Ansage, die DD sollten doch Traum (wenn möglich) und meinen Brunnen nutzen, wurde ich von einem der "Super-DD" angemacht, Traum wär ja gar nicht da und Brunnen wär für ein in der Mitte des Körpers befindliches Körperteil.

Als die Diskussion etwa fünf Minuten gedauert hatte, sagte ich an, den Raid nun zu verlassen, da wir zeitig essen. Plötzlich ging es dann doch los. Ich hab mich dann wieder mal an die Tanks geklemmt und drauflosgeheilt was die Tastatur hergab.

Es war wieder ein ziemliches Gewürge, letztlich lag aber Deathwing doch noch.

Na ja, einiges mehr an Gold als die Repkosten hatte ich zumindest raus und ein 384er Schmuckstück war auch noch rausgesprungen, so konnte ich endlich das uralt Trinket aus dem Brunnen ersetzen.


----------



## Der Jäger war´s (30. Juli 2012)

Moin,

also - mochte den Schilderungen des "Agententages" kaum glauben - da mir solche Erlebnisse bisher erspart blieben.

ABER mein Priester (Shadow) war am WE 85 geworden und hatte nun endlich (ne knappe halbe Stunde vor dem Main-Raid!)
seinen ilvl von 372 erreicht.

Was lag näher, als mal den LFR Teil 2 zu versuchen (mit dem Hintergedanken, dass man ehh erst ne Madness-Grp. erwischt).

Nach der üblichen Wartezeit kam dann der Invite (0 von 8) nungut, angenommen, und in der Feuerhölle gelandet. Die ge-
samte Fläche der Spitze war mit dem Feueratem der Drachen eingedeckt, nach einem ersten Blick erspähte ich 6 Drachen
die am Rand der Plattform schwebten. Scheinbar erfolgte kein Spott, kein Unterbrechen, nachdem sich dann noch ein paar
weitere Drachen hinzugesellten, die auch noch den letzten Quadratmeter am äußersten Rand mit Feuer belegten, WIPE.

Nunja, im 2. Versuch wurde zumindest ab und an gespottet, sodaß die Feuerflächen im Rahmen blieben, und nach zähem Ringen
die Drachen auch down gingen. Ultraxion ging dann wie erwartet auch sehr zäh, aber zum Glück kamen wir trotz einer 50%-
tigen Ausfallquote nicht in den Enrage. Also weiter auf´s Schiff, und in die nächste Katastrophe, ich habe es noch nie
erlebt, das 3-4 Drachen neben dem Schiff hingen, 6 Adds auf dem Schiff Amok liefen, und der Raid dementsprechend dezi-
miert wurde - WIPE

Nun musste ich raus - weil Main-Raid stand noch an, mussten noch Spine und Madness (hc) eben legten, da am letzten Raid-
tag leider 2 unserer Leute früher wegmussten. Also eben Spine, das Schöne war, dass wir es fast geschafft hatten bei der
3. Sehne 1. Aufklappen dieselbe downzuhauen (klappte dann bei 7% doch noch zu), nungut, 2. Aufklappen und umgehauen.
Madness selbst lief ebenso unspektakulär ab, und wiedermal droppte der Bogen für meinen Hunter eben nicht. Wir beschlossen
dann unseren Legendary-FL-Farmrun auf Dienstag zu legen und machten somit Feierabend.

Ich zurück auf meinen Priester gelogt, und wider besseren Wissens LFR Teil 2 angemeldet, invite (2/8), angenommen. Und was
war, meine Gruppe von vorhin, und sie hatten es geschafft Schiff down zu bringen , nach Anzahl der Skelette am Boden
aber wohl erst nach etlichen Versuchen.

Also weiter zu Spine. Ließ sich erst ganz gut an, bis zu dem Zeitpunkt, wo der Tank vor der ersten Sehne verreckt, das
add hatte zu dem Zeitpunkt kaum noch life, kam in den Raid zurück und WIPE. Gruppe löste sich da nun vollends auf.

Dann doch noch LFR Teil 1 angehängt, im Vergleich zum 2.Teil lief es an sich gut, auch wenn die Bosse selbst gefühlte
Ewigkeiten gebraucht haben um endlich umzufallen. Nur bei ZonOZ (grad keine Ahnung wie er richtig geschrieben wird)
forderte einige Wipes - da einigen wohl nicht klar war, welche Prioritäten es da einzuhalten gilt.

lg


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (31. Juli 2012)

4x Rnd DS mit paar Hcs.

1.Run - keine Wipes
2.Run - keine Wipes
3.Run - keine Wipes
4.Run - keine Wipes

10e0205480584085043i5436 RandomHc's - keine Wipes


AUFREGEND.


----------



## Fumika (1. August 2012)

Eig spiele ich mein Main seid ner weile kaum, (warten auf Pandaria Loch)
Ich spiele was anderes oder twinke zur Zeit nur aus fun.

ABER heute hatts mich ma wieder gekribbelt, also wird erstma der Warri tank ausgepackt und angemeldet ;P.

Vortexgipfel HC
Heal n Druide dann noch n Schurke, enhancer und n Jäger.
Auf dem Weg zum ersten Boss merkte ich scho der Heiler hatt bufft 80 k Mana.
Wayne mein Tank hatt eh def cap und mit cds zusammen, musste der eig mehr die Gruppe heilen als mich.

Mir viel während der instanz nur auf das der Schurke seine stolzen 4,9 k dps fuhr.
Nach näheren überprüfen seiner Buffleiste, sah ich Ehre unter Dieben also Täuschungsschurke.
Na ja wenns sein muss...
Cast kicks kamen seitens der dds grundsätzlich nicht. 
Erster platz kicks ich mit 27 zweiter platz ähm keiner (gerade wenn mann n Schurken und n Schami dabei hatt wo letzterer son low cd drauf hatt).

Es lief eig problemlos aber dann kam der Endboss (ich Liebe ihn ein so harter neulingsfilter wie der Wurm aus dem Steinernen Kern).
Healer hatte es nicht so mit dispellen und wie immer wurde nicht gesprungen.
Der hunter und ich wahren die einzigen die sein erstes Ulti überlebten PENG wipe.

Nach freundlichen nachfragen : Naaaa wer kennt hier den Boss denn nicht hm ? ;P
Meldete sich zumindest der Heiler mit : Ins Dreieck oder ? 
Ja aber vorher bei dem *statischen Aufladung* cast springen dann wird keiner gewurzelt zur not ist es auch dispelbar.
Mit n Seitenblick auf dem Schurken sag ich noch nebenbei : Oder cloak of shadows hebt den scheiß auch auf.

Also alles erklährt los gehts 2 te Runde.
Alle springen bis auf dem Heiler (der dispelt sich noch rechtzeitig) und dem Schurken.
Ulti PENG Schurke down seine bemerkung dazu : Wtf der wurzelt mich ja 15 sec fest Oo.... ...
Ja ne (Kopf auf Tisch)

Es geht aufs 2 te ulti zu, schami weigert sich 2 mal hintereinander zu springen PENG der auch down.
Heiler stirbt durch oom und den random kettenblitzen vom Boss, der Jäger und ich verlegen dann nach kurzer Zeit auch dann den neuen Teppich.

Schami beschwehrt sich heal währe auch nicht schlecht gewesen, schurke leavt die Gruppe.
Ich dazu na ja das der heal nicht springt kann mann zumindest verstehen der hatt den Boss nich im Ziel , aber das n großteil der dds das nicht hinbekommt / sich weigert tz tz tz.

Schami sagt dazu pah und leavt, kurz danach der Jäger.
Heal lässt scho Kopf hängen : Oh das wars wohl hm ?.
Ne warte kurz auf neue dds, es kann eh nur besser werden ;P.

Kurz darauf 3 neue dds, sag vorher tut euch n Gefallen und springt bitte/danke ^^.
Der neue Jäger wird wechgesprengt die anderen dds jedesma gesprungen Boss problemlos gelegt.

Mit etwas geduld geht halt manchmal doch alles ;P
Aber immer wieder schön wie faul alle sind, als es mit cata anfing wurde der Mist auch nur von Priestern weitgehend dispelt (zu wenig Mana und Kosten zu hoch).


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (2. August 2012)

Ohje, heute war es nicht so toll wie letzte Woche. :x

War mit meinem Krieger Drachenseele, die Gruppe war eigentlich sehr nett nur den RL war dauerhaft am quatschen und erzählen über dies das und jenes und schlag mich tot.
Diverse Wipes, Leaves und Wartezeiten waren nicht gerade geil.
Der Run dauerte dann insgesamt etwas mehr als 4(!) Stunden...P
Die Mühe hat sich aber gelohnt, Gurthalak, Helm und Hero Armschienen abgestaubt. =P

Danach mit dem Pally Ds getankt, nix bekommen lieg aber reibungslos.

Und jetzt grrrr, mein Shamy ist frisch 85, also für za/Zg angemeldet.
Und die Inis sind ja die reinst Tortur alle leaven sie wenn das Mount nich dropped. :O


----------



## Xorras (5. August 2012)

Teilweise besteht dieser Thread nur aus "Ich bin so toll und alle anderen sind schlecht"-Posts.
Da ist nichts lustiges dran, Leute.
Und sich dann beschweren, die Community ginge vor die Hunde.
Demnach ist meine lustig ironische Geschichte des Tages...
...
TROMMELWIRBEL
...
Dieser Thread.

(Zwischendurch sind aber wirklich humorvolle Geschichten dabei.)


----------



## Bergerdos (5. August 2012)

Der schrieb:


> ABER mein Priester (Shadow) war am WE 85 geworden und hatte nun endlich (ne knappe halbe Stunde vor dem Main-Raid!)
> seinen ilvl von 372 erreicht.
> 
> Was lag näher, als mal den LFR Teil 2 zu versuchen (mit dem Hintergedanken, dass man ehh erst ne Madness-Grp. erwischt).



Kann nicht sein,Du musst erst LFR Teil 1 machen bevor Du Dich für Teil 2 anmelden kannst.


----------



## Der Jäger war´s (5. August 2012)

Bergerdos schrieb:


> Kann nicht sein,Du musst erst LFR Teil 1 machen bevor Du Dich für Teil 2 anmelden kannst.



Keine Ahnung ob dies so ist - fällt mir jetzt erst auf, das es am Sonntag war - ich meinte das

WE zuvor - er war also das zweite Mal im lfr der Shadow.

lg


----------



## vortigaunt (6. August 2012)

Bergerdos schrieb:


> Kann nicht sein,Du musst erst LFR Teil 1 machen bevor Du Dich für Teil 2 anmelden kannst.



Nein!


----------



## Trenix (6. August 2012)

Ich bin grad dabei mir einen Krieger hoch zuspielen der schon lvl 74 ist. Ich stand dann also in OG rum und da schrieb einer:"Suche noch leute für BT, Gleven und Bollwerk lockt rest FFA."
Hab ich ihn halt angeschrieben das ich gern mit möchte darauf kam nur zurück :"Stufe 74?? oO". Dann schrieb ich zurück das es eine 70er raid ini ist und 74 kein problem sei. Er beendete das Gespräch in dem er sagte :" Du machst kein DMG, geh Questen!!".

So oder so ähnlich ging das bei 3 anfragen genauso. Am Abend fragte ich dann einen Freund der Stufe 85 ist ob er nicht einen Raid für SSC aufmachen könne. In der Grp waren dann 6 85er.
ABER dann hat er mich dazu geladen und promt kam die frage im Raidchannel: "Was macht der 74er hier?", "Ist das ein Twink?", "Hast du kein 85er?" "Du würfelst doch auf nix oder?"

Als ich auf alle fragen geantwortet hatte sind gleich 2 Spieler raus gegangen (Hexenmeister und Schurke).
Also sind wir 5 dann los gezogen und haben alle bosse ohne probleme gelegt und ich hab jedes tragbare token bekommen da eh kein Priester und Druide im Raid war.

Was mich halt am meisten ärgert bevor das Moggen möglich war hat man immer einen Raid gefunden und hat meistens auch noch die ganzen items bekommen da die leute nur für Ruf oder Acm in den Raid gegangen sind. Heute kommt man nicht mal in einen Raid und wehe dem der als 70er versucht nen 70er raid aufzumachen da wird man tot geflamed im /2 sowie per whisper.


----------



## Fremder123 (6. August 2012)

Trenix schrieb:


> Ich bin grad dabei mir einen Krieger hoch zuspielen der schon lvl 74 ist. Ich stand dann also in OG rum und da schrieb einer:"Suche noch leute für BT, Gleven und Bollwerk lockt rest FFA."
> Hab ich ihn halt angeschrieben das ich gern mit möchte darauf kam nur zurück :"Stufe 74?? oO". Dann schrieb ich zurück das es eine 70er raid ini ist und 74 kein problem sei. Er beendete das Gespräch in dem er sagte :" Du machst kein DMG, geh Questen!!".


Ja das kenn ich. Ist seit einigen Monaten Mode, dass nur noch 85er in die alten Raids "dürfen". Eine Unsitte sondergleichen. Am besten, wenn möglich, derzeit nur innerhalb der Gilde gehen. Das Sommer- und Contentloch ist groß, die Spieler stehen sich in den Städten die Beine in den Bauch und haben darum genug Zeit, um gereizt alles niederzuflamen was "von der Norm abweicht".



Trenix schrieb:


> und wehe dem der als 70er versucht nen 70er raid aufzumachen da wird man tot geflamed im /2 sowie per whisper.


Es kommt immer drauf an welchen Anspruch der Suchende verfolgt. Ich hab zu aktiven Zeiten auch schon einen 72er der Lächerlichkeit preisgegeben, welcher ausdrücklich nur 85er mitnehmen wollte - aber nicht dass er sich bequem durchziehen lassen wollte, nein nein. Alles Lüge. Ist das Level allerdings egal und man schreibt das auch so in die Suche (Mindeststufe aufwärts für den jeweiligen Raid halt) sollte es weniger Probleme geben und der Leech-Vorwurf hat erst gar keinen Nährboden.


----------



## Hamburgperle (6. August 2012)

!


----------



## Trenix (6. August 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Es kommt immer drauf an welchen Anspruch der Suchende verfolgt. Ich hab zu aktiven Zeiten auch schon einen 72er der Lächerlichkeit preisgegeben, welcher ausdrücklich nur 85er mitnehmen wollte - aber nicht dass er sich bequem durchziehen lassen wollte, nein nein. Alles Lüge. Ist das Level allerdings egal und man schreibt das auch so in die Suche (Mindeststufe aufwärts für den jeweiligen Raid halt) sollte es weniger Probleme geben und der Leech-Vorwurf hat erst gar keinen Nährboden.



Ich habe so gesucht:" Ich/Wir suchen noch Spieler für BT all FFA w/me"


----------



## Murfy (6. August 2012)

Gestern habe ich mich mal aus langeweile dazu entschlossen eine Runde LFR mit dem Schami zu gehen.

Melde an, zweiter Teil. Als Heal natürlich direkt ein Invite für 3/4.

Ich komme rein, ein paar Leichen liegen rum, es wird gerezzt, gebufft, noch ein paar Spieler kommen dazu... irgendwer startet.

Die Hälfte des Raids steht afk rum (d.h. wir liegen bei overall ca. 250k DPS). Auf einmal leaven eins, zwei Leute, es werden mehr, bis eine ganze Gruppe geleavt sind, dann 6 Stück... Ich schau mir die DPS nochmal an, die HPS... und leave.

Natürlich danach wieder angemeldet... 2/4... ok, rein da.... wipe beim rückrat weil alle Tentakel gekillt wurden, yey... danach ging es aber, habe explizit die dds rausgepickt die die tentakel angegriffen haben und sie angewhispert. Danach habe sie es netterweise unterlassen. Wahnsinn lag dann firsttry.

Danach ging es in den ersten Teil. Morchock lief easy. Zonozz auch. Bei Yorsaj meinten die DDs dann bei 30% die Blubbs schon nicht anzugreifen, somit hatten wir dann eine 3-Blubb-Phase und dann noch ca. 15% life auf dem Boss. Aber er lag. Bei Hagara sind wie üblich die Betonfüße am Eis krepiert, trotzdem lag sie im Dreck. Habe schön ein Kopf- und Schulter-Token ergatert (das erste was mein Schami je im LFR bekommen hat), somit den 2er Bonus und endlich "kataklysmisch episch".

mfg


----------



## Kezpa (6. August 2012)

ich wollte nen ICC10er HC run aufmachen - mit meinem mage lvl 85 - suchte ich 1 tank 2 heiler 6 dds - 
alles gefunden - heiler priester lvl 85 - 2ter heiler shami ( kollege ) lvl 83 
und dann fragt der priester ob der shamane der 2te heiler sei - ich so ja - und er meinte - der ist doch ERST lvl 83 - da denk ich mir manchmal - lol - antwort darauf - naund - der healt teilweise besser als nen 85er 
haben dann ohne probs alles firsttry auf hc gelegt


----------



## Tomratz (16. August 2012)

Nach Doofkatzes Agententag Theorie hätte Gestern Montag sein müssen  

Hab meine Priesterin mal wieder für LfR angemeldet, möchte für das Mädel gerne noch ein Teil für den 4er Bonus fürs Zweitequip haben (normalerweise spiel ich einen Heilpriester, hab aber für die DS-Heroraids als Zweitskillung auf Shadow umgeswitched).

Schon bei Morchi fiel mir auf, dass der Schaden nicht allzu prall war, ausserdem haben es tatsächlich Leute geschafft, nicht zu den Kugeln zu laufen und es gab tatsächlich beim Freelootboss zwei Tote.

Ich ahnte nichts gutes, machte aber weiter.

Es ging zu Zon' ozz, den wir auch mehr schlecht als recht runtergezergt haben. Hatte ich schon erwähnt, dass ich ein Token für den 4er Bonus abstauben wollte?, es dropte was brauchbares, aber natürlich bekam ich es nicht. Na ja, vielleicht konnte es jemand anderes ja tatsächlich für first brauchen.

Weiter ging es zu Yor'sahi und bei den Kugeln dauerte es schon wieder ewig bis die down waren. Kaum war die letzte Kugel down, rannte ein Mage zum Boss und hat gepullt. Also alles Richtung Boss gewetzt und draufgebolzt. Als dann die ersten Kugeln kamen hatte ich das Gefühl, dass mindestens die Hälfte der Truppe noch nie in Drachenseele war; es wollte irgendwie keiner so richtig auf die Blubber gehen, das wiederholte sich so lange bis es tatsächlich zu einem Wipe kam. Ein Wipe bei Yor'sahi war mir schon ewig nicht mehr untergekommen. Wir Heiler hatten uns den Popo wund geheilt, nutzt aber ja nix, wenn ein DD nach dem anderen wegstirbt, DpS war auch fürn Poppes.

Im zweiten Try, nachdem dann einige ausgetauscht worden waren, lag er dann mit hängen und würgen. Priesterlein hatte allein über 33% der Heilleistung erbracht, ich weiss nicht, was die anderen fünf Heiler gemacht haben (in der Nase gebohrt?).

Letzte Station Hagara. Während der Trash gekloppt wurde, gab es eine heftige Diskussion, weil ich mich beschwert hatte, dass der einzige der den Brunnen des Lichts benutzt hatte, ich selbst war.

Meinte ein DD, der Brunnen ist noch weniger wert als der Gesundheitsstein, der heile doch nur 8K. Also nach dem Tooltip meines Lichtbrunnens heilt der innerhalb von rd. 7 Sekunden rund 24K und das 15 mal. Macht eine Gesamtheilung von über 360K und das für umme. 

Na ja, Hagara lag dann doch, für mich gabs nix abzustauben und ich verliess dann die Gruppe.

Was lernt das Priesterlein daraus? Agententag ist nicht nur Montags, Agententag ist inzwischen täglich, genauso wie beim berühmten Murmeltier


----------



## Doofkatze (16. August 2012)

Plötzlich heilt man Morchok zu zweit "dann müsst ihr euch auch mal anstrengen", tankt das Schiff allein "geht im nhc Modus auch, ogogo" oder es gehen nur 5 DDs auf den Blitz, der hierdurch weit mehr Schaden macht. Vor Morchoks Strahlen wird weggerannt, bei Jorsahj bleibt man am Boss, bei Hagara rennt man nur zufällig in die dritte Eiswalze und bei Ultraxion drückt man nicht den Knopf. Beim Schiff rennt man nicht in den Strudel, beim Rücken tötet man einen zweiten Tentakel für mehr Blut und beim Wahnsinn spottet man nicht ab. Bei Zonozz dispellt man nicht, bei Ultraxion wird nicht gespottet, beim Wahnsinn bleibt man immer auf der Kralle. Bei Jorsahj wird nicht gespottet, bei Hagara rennt man nicht aus der Kuppel, auf dem Schiff geht man afk und den Trash schafft man sowieso auch mit einem Tank, 2 Heilern und 3 DDs. Und weil der DD mit 40k DPS schon das Setteil aus dem nhc Modus hat, wipt man die Gruppe. Und weil man ja fix durch will, startet jeder den Kampf, egal wer da ist und wer nicht. Schuld sind IMMER die anderen. Stirbt ein Tank am 9. Stack am Schiff, ist dieser schuld, was nimmt der denn so viel Schaden. Werden alle Tentakel auf dem Rücken getötet, ist der Tank schuld, weil er den Bosskampf nicht kennt. Stirbt man bei Ultraxion, sind die Heiler unfähig.           	



Aus einem anderen Thema mal kurz hier her geholt. Alles ist mir tatsächlich so passiert, in vielen Fällen kommen mehrere Punkte sogar zusammen.

Ja, mittlerweile ist jeder Tag Agententag. Es gibt zwar immer mal wieder den einen oder anderen schönen Durchlauf, aber im Normalfall passieren ständig solche Dinge. 

Bei Morchok bin ich beispielsweise froh, wenn die RDDs nicht immer vor den Strahlen weglaufen. Renne als Heiler beispielsweise IMMER zum Kristall, auch wenn ich nicht zunächst in der Nähe stehe,  so ist dies immer noch besser.

Ende letzter Woche wären wir da fast mal wieder gestorben, ich stand zwar als Heiler direkt neben dem (zugegebener maßen weit entfernten) Kristall, dennoch haben alle mal schnell 120k Schaden genommen. Wäre ich nicht gerannt, wären alle Angewählten gestorben.

-----

Am Häufigsten sterben wir im LFR mittlerweile bei Ultraxion da man STÄNDIG auf Tanks trifft, die den Boss nicht kennen. Beim letzten Durchlauf im LFR Teil 2 am Montag bin ich immerhin 3 mal gestorben.

1. Ultraxion Trash, hab mit meinem DK-DD gespottet, da ich dort eh denkbar wenig Schaden als Nahkämpfer machen kann. Daran bin ich aber gar nicht gestorben. Stattdessen sind 3 Drachen auf mich losgegangen, weil ich dochmal 3 heulende Böen in die Menge geworfen habe. 13k DPS am Ende, dennoch tot.
2. Ultraxion. Mitten im Kampf hat ein Tank vergessen zu spotten, der zweite Tank hat sich aber dann auch nicht Ultraxion wiedergeholt. So wurden nach und nach immerhin 5 DDs getötet, ich war davon Nr. 2.
3. Schiff. Bei Schwarzhorn spottete der zweite Tank nicht, sodass ich bei 5 Stacks und 10% Tank-HP spottete und alles anwarf und wegrannte. Hat glücklicherweise funktioniert, auch wenn ich bereits nach 5 Sekunden tot war. Der Stack lief aus.

Nun gab es große Gruppenwechsel, die bis zum Wahnsinn anhielten. Wir waren nur noch 1 Tank und 4 Heiler schließlich beim Wahnsinn, als ein DD den Boss ansprach und wir die Gruppe verließen.


----------



## BTTony1 (16. August 2012)

Seit einiger Zeit bemühe ich mich einen Schutzkrieger zu spielen. Ich habe früher schonmal getankt. Zu WotLK auch mal mit nem DK Naxx, aber ich bin eben kein erfahrener Tank. Meinen Krieger habe ich lange Zeit als Tank gelevelt. Durch die Inis gehts zwischen 30 und 80 eben recht flott. In Cata dann Waffenkrieger. Jetzt wird durch Inis, Marken, Schmied equippt. Ich habe einen Ilvl von 340-350 und erstmal brav die 85er Inis nhc gespielt. Gestern dann erstmals hc angemeldet und weil ich nicht aufgepasst habe direkt ZulAman erwischt - wollte eigentlich ne normale Hero haben.

Okay, ich mit meinen 135k Leben selbstbewusst los. Hab bislang wie empfohlen brav auf Mastery geschmiedet etc. Durch die Mobs zum ersten Boss lief ganz gut. Bei akilzon dann nicht mehr. Keiner haut auf den Vogel (wie ich später erfahren habe, machen das die ilvl 400er nicht mehr). Im Arkansturm (oder wie des heißt) sterben wir dann alle, weil der Heal im Vogel hängt. Okay, alle wieder ran. Zwei DDs leaven. Zwei neue rein. Heal ist ja geblieben. Wir wieder an den Boss. Genau das selbe Spiel nochmal. 

Ich: Warum greift keiner den Vogel an?
XXX: Brauch man nicht.
YYY: Warum hab ich keine heilung bekommen?
Heal: Weil ich im Vogel war und mich die ganze Zeit selbst heilen musste.

Nächster Try - keiner geleavt. Alle haun brav auf den Vogel. Alles passt. Tankitem droppt :-)
Wir weiter zum nächsten Boss. 

Im Folgenden lief es dann so, dass alle DDs auf die Mobshauten, was sie konnten und ich am Spotten, rennen und hetzen war wie blöde. Es wurde weder ein Gegner fokussiert noch gewartet, bis ich überhaupt beim Mob war. Bei den Bären war das dann zuviel. Die Griffen alles an, was nicht bei drei auf den Bäumen war. Wipe. 2 DDs leaven. Ich denk noch kurz, solang der Heal bleibt... da ist der auch raus. Extrem frustriert verlasse ich auch die Gruppe.

Ich hab nur gedacht, alle Welt regt sich über Tankmangel im Tool auf. Aber neue Tanks auszubilden mag auch keiner. War schon immer so. Ich möchte noch erwähnen, dass überhaupt keiner im Chat kritisiert hat. Keiner hat mir gesagt, ich mach das schlecht oder wäre zu schlecht equippt oder würde die Bossmechanik nicht verstehen. Nach dem Leave muss jeder Spieler mit Sperre und Warteschlange 20 Minuten auf die nächste Gruppe warten. Die Zeit hätte gereicht, da langsam ranzugehen. 

Naja, meine Eltern haben mir beigebracht, dass man wieder rauf muss, wenn man vom Pferd gefallen ist. Diesmal war es Todesmiene und das lief ganz gut. Wipes blieben aus. Ich bin mit einem Erfolgserlebnis ins Bett. ;-)


----------



## RoseEvil (16. August 2012)

Wenn du dich in den Normalen Heros anmelden tust, dann sind da auch alle Heros drin. Die Heros, welche ein Itemleveln von min 333 ( die normalen Cata-Heros, wo es nur blaue Ausrüstung gibt, die Zul-Instanzen, welche min 346 brauchen und auch die Zwielicht-Instanzen, ab 353 durchschnitts-Equip-Stand)


Ja, das mit dem einfach aus der Gruppe gehen und nicht sagen ist leider ein bekanntes Problem und eine nicht so ganz schnell Heilbare Krankheit ( kann man schon so Formulieren XD lach)


Am besten fährst du, wenn du dir ein paar Freunde/Gildenkollegen nimmst( am besten 1 Heiler und 1 DD) und dich mit denen abstimmen tust.

Der Heilerkollege kann dir dann am besten sagen, wie schwer oder leicht du Heilbar bist. Das ganze kannst du dann auf andere Situationen übertragen.


Lass dich nicht runterziehen. Es gibt solche und solche.


----------



## Tomratz (17. August 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Plötzlich heilt man Morchok zu zweit "dann müsst ihr euch auch mal anstrengen", tankt das Schiff allein "geht im nhc Modus auch, ogogo" oder es gehen nur 5 DDs auf den Blitz, der hierdurch weit mehr Schaden macht. Vor Morchoks Strahlen wird weggerannt, bei Jorsahj bleibt man am Boss, bei Hagara rennt man nur zufällig in die dritte Eiswalze und bei Ultraxion drückt man nicht den Knopf. Beim Schiff rennt man nicht in den Strudel, beim Rücken tötet man einen zweiten Tentakel für mehr Blut und beim Wahnsinn spottet man nicht ab. Bei Zonozz dispellt man nicht, bei Ultraxion wird nicht gespottet, beim Wahnsinn bleibt man immer auf der Kralle. Bei Jorsahj wird nicht gespottet, bei Hagara rennt man nicht aus der Kuppel, auf dem Schiff geht man afk und den Trash schafft man sowieso auch mit einem Tank, 2 Heilern und 3 DDs. Und weil der DD mit 40k DPS schon das Setteil aus dem nhc Modus hat, wipt man die Gruppe. Und weil man ja fix durch will, startet jeder den Kampf, egal wer da ist und wer nicht. Schuld sind IMMER die anderen. Stirbt ein Tank am 9. Stack am Schiff, ist dieser schuld, was nimmt der denn so viel Schaden. Werden alle Tentakel auf dem Rücken getötet, ist der Tank schuld, weil er den Bosskampf nicht kennt. Stirbt man bei Ultraxion, sind die Heiler unfähig.



Hab jetzt kein Fullquote genommen, kann aber alles was du schreibst sofort unterschreiben.

Gestern zweiter Teil des LfR (ja, ich hab wohl eine masochistische Ader). Beim Trash von Ultra hats mich zerfetzt, das erste mal seit eeeeewigen Zeiten Healaggro  

Ultra selbst ging dann wieder mal gerade so, wobei zwei Heiler über 50% der Heilung gebracht haben (ja, ich war einer davon) und die restlichen vier sich dann knapp 48% geteilt haben. OK, die mögen schlechteres Equip gehabt haben.

Es ging aufs Schiff und im Chat tauchte von einem Spieler auf "bitte nicht wegen DpS kicken, ich bin Heiler und die DpS kamen nebenher (Smiter-Diszi?, wenn ja, dann war seine Heilleistung doch recht ordentlich, er war immerhin 3. in der Heilung).

Glücklicherweise hab ich die Hymne entsprechend gepimpt, so das sie häufig genug zur Verfügung steht um den Raid wieder hoch zu ziehen. Blackhorn lag, auch wenn es wieder zäh war. 

Rücken ging ohne grössere Probleme, Gruppenheilung und Refugium haben prinzipiell ausgereicht.

Der Wahnsinn war dann auch der Wahnsinn. Ich hatte das Gefühl, die DD wussten überhaupt nicht, was jeweils angegriffen werden musste, die Anweisungen der Tanks diesbezüglich wurden ignoriert und trotz Fingerwundheilen kam was kommen musste -> Wipe.

Daraufhin ist der Flamewar, der schon die ganze Zeit getobt hatte, in eine neue Phase gegangen. Einige DD, komischerweise genau die, die in sämtlichen Auadingern stehen geblieben und daran verrreckt waren, fingen an, uns Heiler zu flamen. Mein Recount zeigte mir an, dass wieder zwei Heiler (ja, die gleichen wie bei Ultra), gute 50% der Heilung gemacht hatten, gefolgt vom Smiter mit knapp 15% und der Gummelheilung vom Rest. 

Irgendwie hatte der DD ja teilweise Recht, aber ich hab mir trotzdem den Schuh angezogen, ihn aufgefordert doch jetzt selbst zu heilen und hab, um meine Nerven zu schonen, den Raid nach einem freundlichen BB verlassen.

Lieber verzichte ich auf die paar Goldstücke und die Tapferkeitspunkte (bringen mir eh nix mehr), als dass ich mir das noch länger angetan hätte. Ein Satz ist mir allerdings hängen geblieben. *"Es sind Ferien"*


----------



## alpha2134 (17. August 2012)

Ich glaube das ist mein erster Eintrag hier im Forum überhaupt. Aber irgendwo muss man ja anfangen. 

Das dachte ich mir auch vorletzte Woche, als ich dann endlich mal einen Heal anfing, ein kleiner Schamizwerg. Hatte da immer Bammel vor, macht aber gut Spaß. Man ist ja schon irgendwie das mächtigste Mitglied einer 5er Gruppe   Wie es dann aber so kam, kam alles auf einmal. Ich habe mich zwar ordentlich vorbereitet, mir den HealBot geholt (ja, lieber optimiert als klassisch, da bin ich "faul"), mir die Fähigkeiten genau angeschaut und von meiner besseren Hälfte auch noch mal zeigen lassen, was man so als Heal beachten sollte. Aber die erste Gruppe war gleich genau das Gegenteil von optimal.

Scharlachrotes Kloster, Bibliothek. Zwei Magier, ein weiterer DD und der "Tank". Waffenkrieger. Ohne Schild. Ist mir aber erst nicht aufgefallen. Als seine Gesundheitsleiste dann aber Flummi spielte und die der meisten anderen DDs auch, hab ich erst mal "Betrachten" in Betracht gezogen. Gutgläubig wie ich manchmal bin, ihn erst mal freundlich darauf angesprochen, dass er kein richtiger Tank sei. Seine Antwort: "account bei ebay gekauft, lol, was muckst du hier auf?" Sein Magierkollege brabbelte dann irgendwas von "mach hier nich so nen aufstand, das sind low inis, machen wir schon seit lvl 15, kopf zu und weiter". Da ich keine Lust hatte meine "Healkarriere" gleich mit Stress und dauernden OOMs starten zu lassen, hab ich die dann alleine weiterziehen lassen.

Zum Glück waren die meisten Inis seitdem super entspannt, fast schon zu langweilig  Bis auf die anscheinend obligatorischen kommentarlosen Leaves der Tanks nach Wipes (ich sagte noch "Moment bitte, ich hol mir eben die Quests") kommt man gut voran. Ich hätte aber als Heal zumindest kürzere Wartezeiten erwartet...


----------



## garak111 (17. August 2012)

Hallo alpha 2134,
ein gute Ratschlag von einer alten Heildose.
Du sollst zwar als Heiler deine Gruppe am Leben halten, aber wenn deine Gruppe meint jeder darf alles, würd ich mich total entspannt zurücklehnen und betrachten, was deine lieben Mitstreiter so erreichen. Auch DD´s brauchen mal einen Heal, aber wer als DD meint, er müsse hier alleine alles besiegen wollen, der darf a) gerne mal im Dreck liegen und b) wieder zur Instanz laufen um sich wiederzubeleben, das gibt ihm Zeit in Ruhe über sich selber nachzudenken. Wenn ein Möchtergerntank vorne steht, also Platte ohne Schild etc, bekommt er zwar seinen Heal, aber ich werden sicher nicht nen foxtrott auf der Tastatur hinlegen, um den am Leben zu halten. Wenn er es so will und ab und zu mal unentspannt am Boden rumliegen will, hab ich als Heal kein Problem und wenn er motzt: Makro anlegen: \Y Dich zu rezzen kostet mich weniger Mana als dich zu heilen. Ich bin leider nicht so gut wie Du. Sollte die Belohnung ein Kick sein, ist das auch nicht schlimm. Es kommt ja immer wieder eine neue Gruppe, die vielleicht deine Heilungen richtig einschätzen wird.

*Der Heiler ist nicht der Dumme, der den Spass der anderern 4 ausbaden muss*. Entweder haben alle Spaaas oder keiner 

Wennste dann mal Level 85 erreicht hast und ein entsprechendes Equip, wirste aber auch mal dankbar sein, wennste einen Tank hast, der dich auch mal fordert. Dauerend nur Ausweich/Parade/Monsterlebenstanks am Start ist auch extrem langweilig. Man will ja auch mal gefordert sein


----------



## Tomratz (21. August 2012)

garak111 schrieb:


> Hallo alpha 2134,
> ein gute Ratschlag von einer alten Heildose.
> Du sollst zwar als Heiler deine Gruppe am Leben halten, aber wenn deine Gruppe meint jeder darf alles, würd ich mich total entspannt zurücklehnen und betrachten, was deine lieben Mitstreiter so erreichen. Auch DD´s brauchen mal einen Heal, aber wer als DD meint, er müsse hier alleine alles besiegen wollen, der darf a) gerne mal im Dreck liegen und b) wieder zur Instanz laufen um sich wiederzubeleben, das gibt ihm Zeit in Ruhe über sich selber nachzudenken. Wenn ein Möchtergerntank vorne steht, also Platte ohne Schild etc, bekommt er zwar seinen Heal, aber ich werden sicher nicht nen foxtrott auf der Tastatur hinlegen, um den am Leben zu halten. Wenn er es so will und ab und zu mal unentspannt am Boden rumliegen will, hab ich als Heal kein Problem und wenn er motzt: Makro anlegen: \Y Dich zu rezzen kostet mich weniger Mana als dich zu heilen. Ich bin leider nicht so gut wie Du. Sollte die Belohnung ein Kick sein, ist das auch nicht schlimm. Es kommt ja immer wieder eine neue Gruppe, die vielleicht deine Heilungen richtig einschätzen wird.
> 
> ...



Das unterschreib ich ohne Änderungen  

Wer meint den Heiler vera... zu müssen, der kann sehen wie sein Lifebalken von rechts nach links saust


----------



## Fedaykin (21. August 2012)

alpha2134 schrieb:


> Man ist ja schon irgendwie das mächtigste Mitglied einer 5er Gruppe



Eine Sache vorweg:ich spiele einen doppel D als Main, seit 6 Jahren ein und dieselbe Klasse, als Twink ein Tank. Ich möchte nur vorwegstellen, dass ich für jede Klasse und jede Rolle die in einer Instanz oder einem Raid übernommen wird höchsten Respekt habe.

Und da sind wir auch schon beim Kernpunkt angelangt. Ich würde niemals so weit gehen und behaupten, dass irgendein Gruppenmitglied das "mächtigste Mitglied" einer Gruppe ist. Klar, ohne Heiler geht es nicht, ohne Tank und ohne doppel Ds geht es aber auch nicht.

Du kannst der beste Heiler der Welt sein, wenn die doppel D nur 2k DPS fahren, könnt ihr die Instanz vergessen. Du kannst der beste doppel D der Welt sein, deine 40k DPS fahren, wenn der Tank nichts aushält oder schläft, bringt dir das alles nichts. Du kannst der beste Tank der Welt sein, eine total avoidance von 50% haben und 250k hp, wenn der Heiler nichts taugt, kommst du einfach nicht weiter.

Jeder ist genauso mächtig wie er auch unnütz ist. Das sollte man sich, egal welche Klasse man spielt, immer vor Augen halten.


----------



## RedShirt (21. August 2012)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Du kannst der beste Heiler der Welt sein, wenn die doppel D nur 2k DPS fahren, könnt ihr die Instanz vergessen. Du kannst der beste doppel D der Welt sein, deine 40k DPS fahren, wenn der Tank nichts aushält oder schläft, bringt dir das alles nichts. Du kannst der beste Tank der Welt sein, eine total avoidance von 50% haben und 250k hp, wenn der Heiler nichts taugt, kommst du einfach nicht weiter.



Am Anfang einer Erweiterung - ja. 

Später kannst mit Tank+Heal und etwas Geduld fast alle Inis clearen auf gleichem Level.

Und daß man einen Heiler braucht, wenn man overgeared ist, glaub ich auch nicht mehr. 

Das System wird ein wenig durch sowas aus den Fugen geworfen, normal geb ich Dir recht: jeder hat seinen Rolle.

Ich mag DDs, die mehr als nur DPS kennen, und auch mal Schaden auf sich vermeiden, Adds kiten o.ä.
Halte ich für die Königsklasse.
Heiler, die obiges auch können, und heilen.
Tanks, die obiges können und tanken.


----------



## garak111 (21. August 2012)

Scytale, es stimmt was du sagst. Die Kette ist mächtig wie die einzelnen Glieder.
Ich wollte nur zum Ausruck bringen, dass der Heiler nicht der Depp vom Dienst sein darf. Wieso soll ich schwitzen und die anderern haben ihren Spass. Nö, so gehts nicht und das war auch mein Rat an alpha 2134.


----------



## Fedaykin (21. August 2012)

garak111 schrieb:


> Scytale, es stimmt was du sagst. Die Kette ist mächtig wie die einzelnen Glieder.
> Ich wollte nur zum Ausruck bringen, dass der Heiler nicht der Depp vom Dienst sein darf. Wieso soll ich schwitzen und die anderern haben ihren Spass. Nö, so gehts nicht und das war auch mein Rat an alpha 2134.



Vollkommen richtig, sehe ich auch so. Diese plausible Einstellung kann man auf jeden Spieler übertragen: doppel D die nur rumsitzen, Heiler die meinen, dass eine kleine Heilung bei 250k Schaden reicht und tanks die sich zu fein sind 2 mobs gleichzeitig zu tanken. Wenn sich jeder seiner Rolle bewusst ist, und diese auch ausfüllt, kann man einen entspannten Tag in einer rnd.-Hero haben.

Wenn ich in eine rnd.-hero gehe, und möge sie noch so einfach sein, gebe ich zu jeder Zeit 100%. Ich vermeide meinen eigenen Schaden so gut es nur geht, versuche den tank und den Heiler zu unterstützen soweit es mir möglich ist und haue alles raus, was meine Rota hergibt. Dies ist meine Aufgabe und dies bin ich der Gruppe schuldig.


----------



## Valdrasiala (21. August 2012)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Dies ist meine Aufgabe und dies bin ich der Gruppe schuldig.



Löblich, löblich... Wenns nur alle Spieler so sehen würden...


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (21. August 2012)

also was random gruppen betrifft, kann mich eigentlich nichts mehr schocken....schon alles erlebt. ich bin recht oft in bg´s unterwegs und ich kann aus voller überzeugung sagen, random ini gruppen oder trottellottogruppen sind nichts gegen die leute im bg. einfach mit humor nehmen....ich kann mich jedesmal wieder aufs neue köstlich amüsieren und mag die planlosen möchtegerns, denen ihr wissen sich auf das schimpfwortlexikon beschränkt irgendwie sogar....ein bg wäre nur halb so lustig ohne sie.


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (21. August 2012)

bisher hatte ich mit meinem Main (Eule) und meinen Twinks (DK, Jäger, Magier) keine Probleme, konnte hier also nicht berichten, aber gestern mal meinen Smite-Diszi reaktiviert und in Dungeonfinder: Burg Utgarde

anfangs lief es noch gut aber beim Duo sah ich schon öfters meinen Lebensbalken sinken. zuerst dachte ich, daß ich Schattenwort:Tod zu früh gesetzt hatte, aber merkte dann, daß der Schami-Heal mich nicht heilte. 
NoProb dachte ich, ist schonmal bei der Eule so gewesen, also lieber ab und zu mal selfheal
Schami: /Y ich heile hier !
zurückgeschrieben, daß ich ich Mana ersparen wollte und mich lieber selbst rette
Schami: kann ich drauf verzichten

hmm, war es jetzt das selfheal, oder die autoheal, die ja bei manchen Zaubern hinzukommt? oder was brachte ihn wirklich auf die Palme?
meine Position im Recount war Platz 3, nach DK und Mage. der andere DD also noch nach mir^^


----------



## Dogarn (21. August 2012)

Ich war gutgläubig...ich habe zetiweilig sogar durch eine rosarote Brille gesehen... Für einen kleinen Moment dachte ich sogar, das Gute im Menschen gefunden zu haben...

Bis vorgestern.

Die Protagonisten: Drei Gildenkameraden und meine wenigkeit. Als ich mich einloggte wurde ich sofort zum Gildeninirun eingeladen, da man mit einem Tank im Gepäck nicht warten brauchte. Ich wollte sowieso Rnd Dungeons gehen, also war der Spaß vorprogrammiert.

Während der Suchvorgang lief loggte ich mich im TS ein. meine drei Kameraden begrüßten mich auch dort fröhlich.

Was man erahnen kann, es fehlte das letzte Gruppenmitglied. Ein Damage Dealer sollte es sein, und es war ein Verstärkerschamane.

Nichts gegen Verstärkerschamanen, mein allerallerallerallererster Char war ein Verstärkerschamane, ich bin also auf Eurer Seite, auch wenn ich mittlerweile zum DK gewechselt bin.

Aber dieser Vertreter von Verstärkerschamane war etwas ganz besonderes.

Er bemerkte recht schnell, dass er hier das fünfte Rad am Wagen war, grüßte entsprechend mit einem freudigen:
"Sieht so aus, als wäre ich der Gast hier xD"

Genau so hat er das geschrieben. MIT dem Komma. Logische Schlussfolgerung: Da sitzt Intelligenz hinter dem Monitor.
Daraus folgt: Wird doch ein schöner Run durch den Brunnen der Ewigkeit.

Der Kollege hat sogar richtig ordentlich Schaden gefahren. Unsere Gruppe war eine Kettensäge mit Laserschwertaufsatz, die durch ein Stück zerlaufene Butter auf einer Heizung jagt. Ich hoffe das trotz der Übertreibung mein Standpunkt deutlich wird.

Ich höre im TS:
"Lass mal Erfolg versuchen!" gemeint war der Augenerfolg beim ersten Boss.

Ich habe dann im Gruppenchat nach der Meinung des Schamanen gefragt.

"Klar können wir den machen."

Wir markieren eine Stelle hinter einem Baum, wollten uns da alle treffen und dann im Uhrzeigersinn am Rand entlang laufen.

Boss gepullt, Innerhalb von wenigen Sekunden Phasenwechsel, wir treffen uns am Baum...

Meine Abteilung läuft los, der Schamane ebenso...

in die Mitte, wo die Augen Spawnen.

Ich frage hysterisch was das soll.

"Habe den Erfolg schon."

????????????

Wir frieren die Szene ein.

ER hat den Erfolg. die Vier Gildenmember, die die Gruppe dominierten, nicht. Und nur weil ER den erfolg hat, meint ER, uns allen diesen durchaus guten Versuch derart zu zerstören?

Die Szene läuft weiter. Ein Gilenkamerad meldet sich zu Worte.
"Hör mal freundchen, wir sind hier zu viert. Ich glaube das hagelt gleich nen Kick."

"Ihr könnt mich eh nicht kicken, da ist ne Abklingzeit drauf lol."

Ich biss in meinen Mahagonischreibtisch.
Im Ts wurde meine Meinung als Gildenmeister einberufen.

Und ich hatte einen Plan.

"Okay, ist zwar nicht ok von dir, aber lass uns weiterspielen, ist ja nur ein Game."

Eigentlich ein ehrenvoller Akt von mir, ist es doch nur Gute Miene zu bösem Spiel. Wir mussten den Kameraden hinhalten.

Über Ts war der Plan schnell erklärt. Ich würde ein wenig von meiner Defensive runternehmen, der Heiler hätte also mehr mit mir zu tun, und würde gelegentlich OOM gehen. Heilung auf die DDs würde gegen den Nullpunkt gehen, an sich nicht schlimm, kriegen die nach dem ersten Boss sowieso fast keinen DMG mehr.

Wir kämpften gegen den Trash.

"Hätte eigentlich erwartet, dass ihr stinksauer auf mich seien würdet lol xD!"

Wenn er sowas erwartet...warum macht er so einen Scheiß überhaupt?

Bei den ersten Augentruppen fiel es dem Schamanen auf, dass der Heiler ihn nicht mehr heilte. Er verhielt sich ruhig und heilte sich gelegentlich selbst. Er schien etwas zu riechen.

Leider war bei Azshara seine Abklingzeit noch nicht ausgelaufen, der Bosskill fand also mit ihm statt.

Der Trash vor Endboss ist nicht weiter nennenswert.

Aber vorm Endboss musste der Heiler kurz afk. Wir mussten noch drei Minuten auf den möglichen Kick warten.

Auch wenn sich die Pointe schon lange angekündigt hat, so hat es mich in gewisser weise zufriedengestellt, diesen Idioten in Sicherheit auf eine gelungene Instanz zu wiegen, nur um in in der Pullsekunde beim Endboss zu kicken, und wir dann zu viert den Erfolg beim Endboss geholt haben.

Es war kein großer Erfolg, aber auch die kleinen Siege zählen. Im Endeffekt hat er 15 Minuten Lebenszeit gegen 140 Gerechtigkeitspunkte ausgetauscht. und das ist meiner Meinung nach ein miserabler Deal.

So long
Der Hauptverantwortliche


----------



## Dominar Rygel XVI (21. August 2012)

Mal eins von mir:

_Endzeit_ - ich Tank begleitet von einem Heiler aus unserer Gilde.

Schon am Anfang der Ini viel uns auf das die DDs nicht das beste Gear hatten, aber man ist ja trotzdem frohen Mutes und legt los. Denn vielleicht machen sie das ja mit Skill wieder wett.

Wir landen also beim Echo von Jaina. Absolut nichts spektakuläres, bis wir den Trash machen wollten...

"Ich shackle den Priester"... "Jo, mach mal"... ich pull die Mobs extra so das mein Prankenhieb den nicht raushaut, aber unsere Eule war anderer Ansicht. 

"Sternenregen" und der Mob war frei und stellt als erstes einen Heilbrunnen. CC war unmöglich weil die Eule viel zu gerne Sterne sehen wollte... um die Brunnen durfte ich mich auch kümmern, fällt ja keinem DD auf das die Mobs kaum Leben verlieren. Bei einer _*Gruppen-DPS von unglaublichen 26k*_ ist das auch nicht zu erwarten. _*Mein Bärchen hatte übrigens nahe 50% Anteil an diesem Wert*_... Irgendwann kippte unser Heiler auch aus den Latschen weil die vielen Sterne irgendwas gepullt hatten was nicht hätte gepullt werden sollen und der Tank (ich) mit Brunnen vernichten beschäftigt war.

Das Echo von Tyrande stand als zweiter Boss an. Ich frage mich wie wir das überhaupt geschafft, denn während des Kampfes gewann ich den Eindruck es ginge auf einmal da drum wer den Tank in "Schaden genommen DPS" schlagen kann... Heiler OOM, DDs tot, Teddy machts fast alleine.

Ihr könnt euch vorstellen das es uns mit 3 Schadensausteilern der Kategorie "Brain-AFK" schon vor dem Endboss graute. Trash-CC ging auch hier nicht und ich musste mich drum kümmern den Trash zu kicken um wenigstens etwas Schaden der Unterdrücker zu vermeiden.

Der Endboss kam - meine Vorstellung:

- 3 Bewegungskrüppel bei dem Boss - die kippen vor der ersten Uhr um
- Eine Gruppen-DPS welche normalerweiße 1 DD alleine fährt - 5 Uhren werden nicht reichen

Zum Glück tat sich auch was im Kopf des Kriegers. Eine Murmel (oder Schraube, man weiß es nicht) löste sich und er sprang auf 17k DPS. Nicht die Welt aber für sein Gear i.O. Und es brachte den entscheidenden Ausschlag. Denn nach dem die letzte Uhr verbraucht war, lächelte uns der Drache immer noch sehr freundlich und putzmunter an. 

Wir haben ihn geschafft, aber unser Heiler war froh das mein Bärchen kaum Heilung benötigt sonst hätte das anders ausgesehen. Den Schock fürs Leben hat das Priesterlein aber weg. Denn jedes mal wenn wir einen der DDs in SW erneut sehen, hört man im TS eine wimmernde Stimme seinen Namen rufen...


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (22. August 2012)

Dominar schrieb:


> Denn jedes mal wenn wir einen der DDs in SW erneut sehen, hört man im TS eine wimmernde Stimme seinen Namen rufen...



Danke für´s Frühstücks-Lachen ! 
jetzt muß ich erstmal die rausgeprusteten Brötchenreste aufwischen...


BTT:
bin gestern wieder mit meinem Smite-Duszi los und wieder eine Ini. 
Da war auch ein Furor-Krieger(?) drin und der wurde dann von den anderen gefragt: "hey wann lernste denn, daß man mit 2 Waffen mehr Schaden macht als mit Waffe+Schild?"
Er/Sie: "wenn der Diszi lernt, daß er ein Heiler ist!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" (!-Zeichen nicht genau nachgezählt)
Ich: deshalb lieg ich Heal auf 2 aber im DPS über Dir


----------



## Shalura (24. August 2012)

Momentan gibt´s für mich nix wirklich mehr zu tun im Spiel, so daß ich mich während der letzten 3 Wochen abends mit 2 Freunden beschäftigen konnte, die erst vor 3 Monaten wieder angefangen haben und ihre beiden Eulen von Lvl 56 mal wieder etwas spielen wollten.
Also die beiden fleissig geschnappt und durch jede mögliche Ini gezogen, die nur ging.
Gestern Abend war es endlich so weit: beide kurz vor 85.Haben dann noch schnell ihre Koch und Angeldaylie gemacht und Bäm 85. Ich also fleissig die angesparten und sonst nutzlosen Punkte ausgegeben, um beiden eine schöne Startausrüstung in Lila zu besorgen. Erstmal haben die 2 sich natürlich tierisch gefreut, was auf einmal für Werte bei ihnen standen, dann noch fleissig bedankt. Ich schau mir den Itemschnitt an und denke mir noch so, daß ich eben noch nach etwas Zubehör im AH schaue, damit ich mich mit den beiden für ihre ERSTE Hero überhaupt anmelden kann.
Gesagt, getan: Es wurde dann Vortexgipfel. War mit beiden im TS und sag noch: auch wenn ihr die Ini mittlerweile kennt, auf Heroisch ist das etwas anders, passt auf euch auf, ihr habt noch nicht sooo viel Leben.

Es wurden uns noch ein Jäger mit teils DS Hero eq zugewiesen sowie ein augenscheinlich ebenfalls recht frischer Heilpala in Vergelter Klamotten....Moment, Vergelter? Kurz freundlich gefragt, ob er noch dran denkt, sich umzuziehen. Antwort von ihm dann: Scheisse hab die Klamotten auf der Bank vergessen und mein Ruhestein hat Cd." Kein Problem, Klick mal auf den grünen Kreis an der Minikarte wo ne 5 drinsteht. Dann klickste auf Dungeon verlassen und stehst da, wo du vorm Instanzport warst, dann gehste eben zur Bank. holst die Sachen und über den Kreis kannste wieder reinporten."  " LOL willste mich verarschen??? Son Schwachsinn hab ich noch nie gehört" (Seine Antwort auf meine eigentlich gut gemeinte Ausführung) Ich schreib grad: " Nein, das ist mein ernst und das Feature gibt´s nicht erst seit gestern." , da rennt der Healret vor und meint die erste Gruppe pullen zu müssen, die anderen  hinterher. Ich sag im TS zu meinen Freunden: "Stehenbleiben.Lasst die 2 mal machen, ihr macht nix" als plötzlich über mir die Irreführung vom Hunter aufleuchtet und die Mobs erstmal zu mir kommen. Ok, kein Ding, mach ich eben nix und nach ein paar Sekunden latschen die eh zurück....So wars dann auch, Hunter stirbt statt totstellen, der Healret lag eh am Boden, die 2 Eulen hatte ich rausgeschickt und war auch grad dabei, über Port zu verlassen. Da meint der Hunter so: "Was soll der Scheiss, Tank??? Du sollst tanken und nicht nix machen, dafür gibt´s n Kick!!!"
Meine Antwort war dann wortgemäss: " Solange hier kein Heiler anwesend ist, werde ich bestimmt nicht die Instanz beginnen. Meine beiden Eulen sind frisch 85 und brauchen definitiv auch mal eine Heilung und ich habe keine Lust, mir sagen zu lassen, ich wolle den Healret verarschen. Entweder er geht freiwillig,holt sein Eq oder wir sind raus. Ich sehe es nicht ein, meine Zeit mit Leuten zu verbringen, die mir und meinen Freunden den Abend mit schwachsinnigen Aktionen verderben wollen!"
Plop. Hunter weg.Der Healret war immer noch uneinsichtig und jammerte rum, als sich ein Eleschamie zu uns gesellte und einen Teil der Unterhaltung mitbekam. Plötzlich ein Whisper " Ich skille eben um auf Heal,wenn der Pala nicht heilen will/kann. Bei nächster Gelegenheit fliegt er dann raus" "Ok, bin ich dafür"
Sprachs und los gings endlich. Kickzeit für den Pala war abgelaufen, kurz bevor wir bei der Treppe zum ersten Boss waren. Neuer DD war dann.....der Hunter von grad....."Boah nee, auf euch Sackpfeifen hab ich keine Lust!!!!"   Weg war er und Ticket für Beleidigung folgte ihm.
Es kam ein Magier, der auch recht frisch war, also dauerte alles etwas länger als man es so gewohnt war, aber war trotzdem entspannt ab da. Bis zum Endboss keine Vorfälle, es wurde zwischenzeitlich gefrotzelt, meine 2 Eulen freuten sich über die knappen 10k, die sie jeweils machten und beim Endboss gabs einen Wipe, weil der Schami im Gewitter vergass zu laufen.Das passierte Ihm 2mal,also war sein Anken leider vergeblich. Meine beiden Eulen hatten komplett keine Glyphen drin und hatten auch null Reagenzien für den Brezz^^ Ich sag noch" bleibt liegen ich lauf schon und Rezz euch", da fängt der Magier auf einmal mit Recount Flames an...."Die Eulen sind aber schon ziemlich low für Epicgear..." "Hm, die sind frisch 85,ungeglypht und haben grad mal 3 Epics jeder." "Ja egal, mit 80 hab ich schon 20k gefahren in ICC"   Schaue mir Recount an und sehe: der kleine Gnom macht grad mal 7,2k....
"Oh, da machste aber jetzt ja selber 13k weniger, als zu ICC...."   "Ich hab ja auch Tempocap und Hitcap noch nicht!" "Achso,na dann...aber die frischen 85er Eulen mit 3 Epics schon? Tu mir n Gefallen: lass die Recountflames,wenn du sogar unter dem Heiler an Fünfter Stelle liegst. War alles Stressfrei und hat gelegen bislang, und wer andere wegen zu wenig Schaden flamed, sollte sich erstmal an die eigene Nase packen." Plöp, weg war er.......Wir 4 haben uns schlappgelacht und der Schami, zwischenzeitlich auch bei uns im TS meinte so: Den machen wir jetzt zu viert und gut ist. Boss lag, alles ok. Der Schamie fragte wegen ner zweiten Ini und ich hab ihm gesagt: gerne,ich hol den Eulen nur mal eben Ihre Glyphen^^

Nächste Ini war dann eine unspektakuläre Stadt der Tol´Vir

Aber die Sache im Vortexgipfel zeigt mir: Manchmal hat man echt mit seltsamen Leuten zu tun....

Nachtrag: Ich würd die beiden ja gerne noch vorm Mop Release mal in den LFR mitnehmen, aber die 2 sind sich immer unsicher und was ich teils selber im LFR erlebe, lässt einem die Haare zu Berge stehen. Aber warten wir mal, welche Überraschungen der Pre-Patch mit sich bringt, vielleicht kühlen einige dann mal wieder ab....


----------



## LarsW (27. August 2012)

Mal zur Abwechslung etwas positives:
Ich spiele bei einer Levelstopgilde (zur Zeit bis Stufe 70.) und ging eine Random-HC.
Wir kämpften uns tapfer durch die Sethekhallen- Druide als Heal,Jäger,Mage und ich als Bärchen.
Es dropte dann doch mal der Rabenfürst,alles würfelte- der Heal Druide bekam´Ihn.Schade..

Dann ploppte mein Handelsfenster auf,und das Viech lag drin.
Mit den Worten des Druiden:"Ich habe Ihn schon..und wir Dudus müssen doch zusammen halten. ".


----------



## Raijka (27. August 2012)

So Random Inis können aber auch lustig sein nicht immer trifft man leute die nur Flamen. Als wir letztens einen DD aus der Gilde Equipt farmen wollten ging unsere Gildentruppe mal wieder ohne Heal los der kam Random mit wir waren ein Bärchentank ein Mage mein Hunter und ein Nachwuchshunter und der Randomheal. Nach dem ersten Bosskampf fragte der Heiler wozu wir nen Heal brauchen dann wurde es lustig der Heiler machte ab dem Zeitpunkt mehr Schaden als Heilung  

Wir haben mit ihm 5 Inis gemacht und hatten wirklich viel Spaß nur unser Nachwuchshunter hatte ab und an Probleme die DPS des Heilers zu Knacken  So ein Schami als Heal ist nicht verkehrt 

Ich muss dazu noch sagen wir habe noch nie einen Spieler aus ner Gruppe gekickt wenn er nicht AFK war oder Off ging und da warten wir mindestens 5 Minuten ob er nicht wieder kommt. Ich verstehe mache Leute bis heute nicht die immer flamen und wegen jedem Scheiß eine Ausschlußwahl starten ich klicke immer Nein.

Ganz besonders mag ich die Typen die nicht lesen können, wenn ich in eine Randomini gehe, dann nur weil ein Gildenmember noch was braucht aus der ini und sich nicht traut weil sein Schaden schlecht ist. Wenn dann die Ausschlußwahl kommt und mein Gildenfreund davon betroffen ist dann ist es klar das ich nein klicke und wenn er trotzdem Rausgewählt wird gehe ich auch der Gildenname über unseren Köpfen sollte das zumindest klar stellen.

Aber im großen und ganzen kann ich diese Randomgruppen eigendlich nur postiv bewerten mit wenigen Ausnahmen haben alle Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Eyora (27. August 2012)

LarsW schrieb:


> und wir Dudus müssen doch zusammen halten. ".



Für die Beleidigung hätte ich das Mount schlicht ausgeschlagen. Also wirklich was sich manche Leute meinen im DF rausnehmen zu können ist nicht mehr tragbar.


----------



## Doofkatze (27. August 2012)

Es war eine der wenigen Instanzen auf meinem Weg zur 85 mit meinem Schurken letzte Woche. Der steinerne Kern. Mit dabei war ein Wundertank, so großartig, so unantastbar, so ... Naja, das dachte er halt von sich selbst. Nach der ersten Trashgruppe pullte der unvorsichtige Jäger die ersten Schinder aus Versehen mit. Missieur Wundertank griff nicht ein. Der Heiler ging out of Mana, aber keiner starb. Ich war die ganze Zeit dabei, per Schurkenhandel Aggro sowohl von den Schindern, als auch vom zweiten Trupp Gegner zu verteilen, da auch eben jener Tank mit seiner einen Gruppe (naja, er tankte ja nicht alle) leichte Probleme hatte, zu überleben. Irgendwann aber lagen dann sowohl diese zweite Gruppe als auch die beiden Schinder.

Missieur Tank wandte sich an die Gruppe. "Ich werde eure Aggro nicht nochmal (NOCHMAL?? Du Depp hast NIX getan, hast NICHT gespottet, hast dir nichtmal die Mühe gemacht, Aggro auf die gepullte Gruppe aufzubauen!) nehmen. Die ist seelengebunden. Der Heiler heilt bitte nur noch mich. Und sich selbst, damit er nicht stirbt."

Ok, Mister Supertank, dann halt ich mich dann halt zurück. Bloß nicht in die Gefahr kommen, überhaupt mal auch nur kurz die Tankaggro zu übersteigen. Mit Schadensverlust natürlich einhergehend. Muss ja mit dem Klingenwirbel richtig aufpassen.

Die dritte und letzte Trashgruppe. Da der Tank mit allen Gegnern AUSSER dem Erdformer spielt, ihn NUR anfangs aus meiner Kopfnuss per Tod + Verfall holt, muss ich diesen unterbrechen. Ich hole zum Gegenschlag aus, wollte ihn darauf stoßen, das er eben nicht dieser eine Spieler ist, dem wir nur danken können, das er sich Zeit für uns nimmt. Auf meine Erinnerung, das er auch unterbrechen könnte, folgten Zahlen aus dem Recount. Alle Daten Unterbrechungen: Er 66%, ich 33%. Weitere Sprüche wie "Wenn der Kuchen redet ..." folgten. Welch Spott, welch Hohn.

Mein Schurke ist Kürschner. Im Bereich der Erdbeben-Mobs, Schinder und ganz viel kleiner flinker Gegner durfte er jedoch nicht kürschnern nach der letzten Gruppe. Supertank hatte es ja eilig. So kam eine Gruppe Mobs an mich heran, bevor ich die letzten 2 Mobs auch gekürschnert hatte und ich nutzte Verschwinden. Leider, der Grund ist mir bis heute nicht geläufig, gingen die Mobs weg von mir und griffen den nächsten DD an, der eigentlich rund 30 Meter entfernt stand. Da die Mobs per Heilaggro schließlich noch weiter umgelenkt wurden, musste ich flux aushelfen, weg-dolchfächern. Mit 5% überlebte ich. Unterdessen wartete Supertank.

Im weiteren Verlauf landeten wir nun bei Ozruk. Mister Supertank hatte auch hier eine gekonnte Lösung für das Laufproblem. Er stellte sich an eine Kante, machte bei Ozruks Fähigkeiten nichts und musste so mühsam vom kleinen Heiler oben gehalten werden.

Vor dem Endboss schließlich produzierte er den einzigen Wipe und dann beim Endboss meinen Tod. Erst pullte er alle 3 Gruppen, nach dem Wipe dann beim Endboss ließ er die kleinen Mobs umherwandern, Aggro ist ja seelengebunden und ich starb meinen Heldentod zur Heilerrettung.


----------



## Doofkatze (28. August 2012)

Und so begab es sich, das der tapfere Todesritter-Tank-Gnom Freunde fand und diese mit auf eine Reise nahm. Sie trafen einen anfangs und auch heute unbekannten Schamanenheiler, der es eilig hatte, die Höhle zu betreten, da hinter dieser Höhle sein Gefolge wartete, mit dem er marodierend durch noch größere Höhlen stiefeln wollte.

Hinter dem Eingang eben jener Höhle jedoch stand kein Thrall im Durchgang. Erst die Benutzung eines Teleporters führte uns zu seinem Aufenthaltsort. Er wartete an einer Klippe, ob er springen wollte? Was war hier nur passiert?

Als der verspätete Jäger eintraf, der Einzige, der wusste, was sich zugetragen hatte, machten wir uns auf den unheilvollen Weg den Gang runter und wurden von Zwielichtassassinen angegriffen. Thrall stürzte sich von einer in die nächste Gruppe, er wollte tatsächlich Selbstmord begehen, doch durch den tapferen Einsatz der Gruppe konnte er von seinem offensichtlich unausweichlichen Tod abgehalten werden.

In einer weiteren Gruppe wurde plötzlich eine weitere Assassine nahe dem Heiler sichtbar, die hinterücks in dessen Rücken schlug. Der tapfere Gnom hatte dies erkannt und nach dem ersten Schlag der Assassine selbige verspottet. Nur Millisekunden später spürte der Schamanenheiler den Schmerz und schrie lauthals eingeübten Text "*sternchen* HEILERAGGRO *sternchen*". Die Beruhigungsversuche "keine Sorge" veranlassten den leicht lädierten Schamanen zur Präsentation seiner Fähigkeiten: "ohne mich stirbst du!"

Doch der Gnom war erfahren. Er hatte viele Schlachten hinter sich gebracht. Mit Heiler, ohne Heiler, mit Kämpfern, aber auch ganz allein. Die kleinen Schrammen an seiner Rüstung verhießen zwar nix Gutes, andererseits waren diese auch Beweis für seine Kampferfahrung. "kaputt geh ich nicht" Der Schamane fiel auf die Knie und schrie laut aus: "schon wieder so ein Tank, der sich für Gott hält!!" Eine Schurkin bemerkte dies und murkste den herannahenden Drachen ab. Die Freunde des Gnomes mischten sich in den Streit ein. "der Todesritter kann aber tanken" Sie nahmen ihn in Schutz, aber der Schamane ließ sich nicht abbringen. Nach einem kurzen Konflikt mit herannahender Schurkin, die ihre Fehler schließlich einsah und in einer ihrer Rauchbomben unglücklicherweise der Schwerkraft erlag, belebte Thrall den getöteten Drachen wieder, um diesen in dessen erneut unvermeidbaren Tod zu treiben.

Der Jäger machte uns darauf aufmerksam, das dieser Drache wohl der größte Pechvogel des Kataklysmus wäre. Schließlich würde er immer in seinem ehrenhaften Versuch, uns zu retten, sterben, 2 Mal. Allgemeine Zustimmung, der Siegerpreis wäre dem Drachen sicher. Joseph Ratzinger schließlich entpuppte sich als letzter Gegner, doch auch dieser unterlag seinem Übermut und seiner Gier nach Macht.

Um Zeit zu sparen, verließ der Schamane die Freunde ohne großartige Verabschiedung, er war schließlich vor Todesschwinges jüngstes Gericht als Zeuge geladen. Man will ja auch kein Bußgeld zahlen müssen, weil man zu spät vor Gericht erscheint, nüch?

Der Gnom zählte seine verarzteten Wunden, verglich diese mit seinen Narben und entdeckte hierbei ein kleines Detail: Seine alten Narben wurden nie versorgt, aber 80% der Verbände hätte sich der Schamane sparen können. 5000 cm Verband wurden effektiv genutzt. Ich bin ein Gnom. Und ich sehe aus wie eine MUMIE!


----------



## LarsW (28. August 2012)

Eyora schrieb:


> Für die Beleidigung hätte ich das Mount schlicht ausgeschlagen. Also wirklich was sich manche Leute meinen im DF rausnehmen zu können ist nicht mehr tragbar.


 Ironie?


----------



## Virikas (28. August 2012)

LarsW schrieb:


> Ironie?



DuDu = Abkürzung von Dumb Druid (Dummer Druide)
Ich denke darauf wars bezogen 

Wollte auf dem PTR Ultraxion testen.. Dummerweise sahen die Tanks das anders. vielleicht ist aber auch nur der Spot herausgepatched worden..
*seufz*


----------



## garak111 (6. September 2012)

Da mein kleiner Jägermeister noch ein zwei Teilchen aus dem LfR benötigen könnte, habe ich 3 weitere Gildis motivieren können, mit mir loszuziehen.
Teil 1: Erster Pull des Trashes und es ging schon los. Ein Witzbold von meinem Lieblings-Server Aegwyn meinte wohl, dass einige noch ein paar Ohren für den Dunkelmondjahrmarkt benötigen und so pullte er absichtlich eine der Seitengruppen. Gut, die wurden einfach geplättet und weiter. Bei Moschi war der kleine Schlingel von Aegwyn wohl der Meinung, die Herausforderung sei zu gering und auch da wurde eine weitere Gruppe rechts dazugeholt. Zuviel des guten, das konnte kein Heiler mehr gegenheilen und wipe.
Nach strammen Hereinlaufen wollten wir den Lümmel mal zur Rede stellen und dann kam die nette Antwort: Hey mach mal keinen Aufstand hier. Da waren mehr hinten und ich hab nich gepullt. Da wir nur zu 4 waren, ging die Ausschlusswahl nicht ganz so aus, allerdings hat auch der Aewgyner wohl gemerkt, dass er unter Beobachtung stand und hat sich danach benommen. Ansonsten gabs es im ersten Teil nicht erwähnenswertes. 

Teil 2: Der Tank hat gleich im Channel verlautbart, dass Alle spotten sollen mit CAPS: SPOTTET GEFÄLLIGST ALLE. Nun als Jägermeister habe Irreführung beim Trash vor Ultra immer auf CD. Irgendwie war verdammt viel Feuer unter uns, aber die Drachenbrut war uns unterlegen. Dann Ultraxion. Nun, wie halt immer, interessiert einige der grüne Button in der Mitte weniger, das ist nichts neues, aber uns CAPS-Tank schaffte es wirklich 4 oder 5 mal gerezzt zu werden. Ein bisschen häufig. Der zweite Tank hat dann sein bestes gegeben und Ultra lag dann auch im Dreck. Nach dem Kampf habe ich doch im Channel mal nachgefragt, wie man als Tank hier 4 sterben kann. Von ihm kam : Alda, habe DBM nicht aktualisiert, geht dich dass was an? Danach hat ein Gildi von mir geschrieben, dass der Tank von Aegwyn kommt und von mir kam dann nur ein „Asu“ im Channel. Dies hat der Tank wohl persönlich genommen mit den Worten, Hey Alda willste mich von der Seite her anmachen oder was soll der Schei…. Ich konnte gar nicht mehr antworten mit JA, da hat er schon das Event gestartet und schnell den Raid verlassen. Hat wohl gemeint, es würde mit einem Tank nicht funktionieren. Sollte er es lesen: Lieber Aegwynler es hat wunderbar geklappt. Wir haben Teil 2 mit dem einen DK-Tank komplett ohne Wipe beendet. 
Ich will zwar keinen von Aegwyn zu nahe treten, aber entweder komme ich im Raid und auch in Inzen nur mit den „besten“ von euch zusammen, oder das Vorteil unserer Gilde auf Frostmourne ist leider zutreffend. Kann man eigentlich einen ganzen Server auf Ignore packen? Wäre doch ein netter Verbesserungsvorschlag oder


----------



## Fedaykin (7. September 2012)

garak111 schrieb:


> Ich will zwar keinen von Aegwyn zu nahe treten, aber entweder komme ich im Raid und auch in Inzen nur mit den „besten" von euch zusammen, oder das Vorteil unserer Gilde auf Frostmourne ist leider zutreffend. Kann man eigentlich einen ganzen Server auf Ignore packen? Wäre doch ein netter Verbesserungsvorschlag oder



Ich muss leider ebenfalls in die gleiche Kerbe schlagen. Ich hatte, aus welchem Grund auch immer, bisher ausschließlich schlechte Erfahrungen mit Spielern von Aegwynn machen dürfen.


----------



## Anloén (7. September 2012)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Ich muss leider ebenfalls in die gleiche Kerbe schlagen. Ich hatte, aus welchem Grund auch immer, bisher ausschließlich schlechte Erfahrungen mit Spielern von Aegwynn machen dürfen.



Ich spiele auf Aegwynn. Ja ich gebs zu ... 

Und ich kann euch sagen, soviel Allianz wie auf Aegwynn gibts sonst selten. Da finden sich leider auch viele Agenten darunter. Außerhalb meiner Gilde vermeide ich großteils den Kontakt mit anderen Mitspielern. Wir füllen unsere Raids jetzt auch nicht mehr mit Randoms auf ... sondern sagen ab wenn zu wenig Leute da sind. Ich find den Server eh viel zu stark bevölkert, aber meine Gilde war der Meinung nach zu viel Horde ist zu viel Allianz mal ne nette Abwechslung. Hab ich erwähnt, dass ich mich in der Gilde um Bewerbungen kümmere ... lassen wir das.

Naja, eigentlich will ich nur sagen, dass net alle auf Aegwynn so sind. Aber wenn auf Aegwynn so viele Allianzler wie auf 5 weniger gut bevölkerten Servern vorhanden sind. Dann ist es kein Wunder immer wieder Aegwynn zu lesen während man ins Keyboard beißt.

sg ...


----------



## Fedaykin (7. September 2012)

Aber gut zu wissen, dass auch ein Aegwynnianer diesen Eindruck bestätigen kann.


----------



## Meister Utul (7. September 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Der Gnom zählte seine verarzteten Wunden, verglich diese mit seinen Narben und entdeckte hierbei ein kleines Detail: Seine alten Narben wurden nie versorgt, aber 80% der Verbände hätte sich der Schamane sparen können. 5000 cm Verband wurden effektiv genutzt. Ich bin ein Gnom. Und ich sehe aus wie eine MUMIE!


Oh ja, wie ich das mit meinem Druiden kenne. In letzter Zeit streichle ich die netten Plattenträger nur noch und zwar meist dort, wo ausversehen ein Splitter durch den kalten Stahl sich stahl. Ein Heilblatt von meinen Zweigen drauf gelegt und mit pflegenden Worten drei mal rüber reiben, das reicht schon. Nicht zu vergleichen zu den Zeiten, als ich noch wahrhaftig die Geister der Natur anrufen musste, das meine mir Anvertrauten nicht im Sekundentakt auf die andere Seite überwechseln 

Grüße


----------



## Valdrasiala (7. September 2012)

Das wird sich bald wieder ändern Utul. Gib dem nochmal ca. 18 Tage *fg*


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (7. September 2012)

ich habe den eindruck, es wird immer schlimmer. zur zeit twinke ich gerade ein wenig...heute habe ich ganze fünf random inis besucht. von 20 mitspielern, bekam es gerade einer hin, wenigstens ein "hallo" zu schreiben ein weiterer wenigstens ein "jooo" ...was auch immer das bedeuten mag...

ein fehlpull seitens des tanks... wipe...guppe leer... die mitspieler nerven mich immer mehr, besonders die ganzen möchtegerns, die man recht häufig trifft...


----------



## schenkbael (7. September 2012)

Surfer schrieb:


> ich habe den eindruck, es wird immer schlimmer. zur zeit twinke ich gerade ein wenig...heute habe ich ganze fünf random inis besucht. von 20 mitspielern, bekam es gerade einer hin, wenigstens ein "hallo" zu schreiben ein weiterer wenigstens ein "jooo" ...was auch immer das bedeuten mag...
> 
> ein fehlpull seitens des tanks... wipe...guppe leer... die mitspieler nerven mich immer mehr, besonders die ganzen möchtegerns, die man recht häufig trifft...



Dazu kann ich heute berichten, da ich meinen Jäger noch auf 85 hieven will vor MoP:

Lvl 49 Jäger Rnd Dungeon

Angenommen und rein in die Schwarzfelstiefen: Tank, Healpala und 2 weitere DD's soweit so normal. 

Direkt den Weg zur Verhörmeisterin eingeschlagen, also den Boss, für den man den Beutel bekommt. Ging recht flott und auf halben Wege fragt der Hpala:

"Können wir bitte noch mehr machen als nur Beutel?" (sinngemäß)
Antwort vom Tank war nur ein "Ja" . Ich dachte mir: "Gut, ich hab ja noch weng Zeit" auch wenn ich shcon durchaus skeptisch war, denn Tank glauben des öfteren, dass sie sich alles erlauben könnten und diese Zusage gar nichts bedeuten muss.

Also Boss geprügelt. Wie fast schon erwartet, dann haut der Tank einfach ab und ein DD direkt hinterher.

Gut kein Problem, also die gesamte Ini leergeräumt. Mit dabei war unter anderem der Einsatz von CC, unglaublich selbst die 7 köpfigen Gruppen vor Baelgar gingen ohne Probleme mit 2 CC. 
Der kleine Fury war etwas unvorsichtig und pullte immer wieder was, aber alles konnte ausgemerzt werden und ging mit 1 Wipe echt gut.

Bis auf der Endboss der haut Mörderkellen auf's Pet und stunnt zu Unzeiten der lag leider nicht mehr.

Cool war's trotzdem. Danke werter Pala und Krieger


----------



## Flavastulta (1. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe weniger eine Geschichte als viel mehr eine allgemeine Beobachtung und wollte keinen neuen Thread aufmachen, nur um letztendlich hierhin verwiesen zu werden.

Ich war Mittwoch in meiner ersten heroischen Instanz, ich glaube Freitag hatte ich sie alle gesehen. Und bereits vorher habe ich die ersten Kommentare gelesen nach dem Motto "speed run pls". Mittlerweile kloppen die meisten Tanks, die ich in den letzten Tagen gesehen habe, schon auf die ersten Mobs ein bevor alle aus dem Ladebildschirm sind. Meistens schaffe ich es kaum einen Tisch zu stellen, Int zu buffen und mein Hallo-Makro zu drücken, bevor die Gruppe schon um die Ecke gebogen ist und munter kämpft. Dabei hat man natürlich keine Zeit mal kurz Hi zu schreiben. Heute hieß es einmal zur Begrüßung "Heiler, bist du gut? Können wir rushen?", worauf nur ein routiniertes "Jo" zurückkam.

Ich weiß, das klingt für viele nicht neu und 180 Seiten voller Horrorgeschichten sprechen für sich, aber meiner Erfahrung nach war es in Cata bei weitem nicht so "schlimm", zu keinem Zeitpunkt. Natürlich sind die Heros zum Abfarmen da, und auch im Herausforderungsmodus liegt der Fokus nicht auf dem Schaffen an sich, sondern auf Geschwindigkeit. Ich war letzte Woche sehr schnell auf 90 und hab auch sofort mit den Heros angefangen, aber es kann doch nicht angehen, dass die Allgemeinheit erwartet, dass nach 6 Tagen (!) jedem jede Instanz bekannt ist und man da halbblind und einhändig durchrennen kann. Die meisten Leute in meiner Gilde erreichen jetzt allmählich die 90, die habe ich schon vorgewarnt, bin mal gespannt, was die für Erfahrungen machen werden.

Von der lächerlichen Einfachheit der Heros, in denen man sich anstrengen muss um zu wipen, fang ich mal nicht an, denn das befürworte ich. Aber wie sehen eure ersten Eindrücke von Pandaria-Randomgruppen aus? Seid ihr auf Speedrun-Fans gestoßen oder sogar selbst welche? Oder habt ihr da ganz andere Erfahrungen gemacht? Ich bin gespannt!


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (2. Oktober 2012)

Flavastulta schrieb:


> Von der lächerlichen Einfachheit der Heros, in denen man sich anstrengen muss um zu wipen, fang ich mal nicht an, denn das befürworte ich. Aber wie sehen eure ersten Eindrücke von Pandaria-Randomgruppen aus? Seid ihr auf Speedrun-Fans gestoßen oder sogar selbst welche? Oder habt ihr da ganz andere Erfahrungen gemacht? Ich bin gespannt!



die heros sind lächerlich, dem stimme ich zu. was die gruppen angeht, war es zu cata meiner meinung nach nicht anders.... da fing die der ganze speedmüll ja an. erst haben die leute geweint, weil sie den trash nicht down bekommen haben und dann konnte es nimmer schnell genug gehen.... für ein "hallo" bleibt dann natürlich keine zeit mehr...


----------



## Russelkurt (2. Oktober 2012)

Den Speedmüll gabs schon vor Cata, als jeder T10 und T10hc trug. Ansonsten hab ich gemischte erfahrungen gemacht. Mal gabs welche, die noch am Probieren waren, die dementsprechend den Wipe geschafft haben und dann gabs welche, die ihre Klasse gespielt haben, als obs nie anders war, wo man in die Ini reinging und nach 25 Minuten wieder raus war (ohne den Speedmist). Leider kann ich zu den Heros noch nix sagen, bin erst 89. Aber bisher hab ich noch keinen Grund zum Meckern und Flamen gefunden an den Instanzen und den Gruppen. Tiefflieger gibts immer, aber das lässt sich ja nicht vermeiden.


----------



## kdvub (2. Oktober 2012)

Speedruns gabs auch schon vor T10 auf dem Server wo ich damals spielte auch vor T9. Im Handelschat wurden explizit High-DPS'ler für HC-Inis gesucht (also 0 Chance für frische 80er).

Gestern mit meiner 87'er Shadow im Shado-Pan-Kloster das erste mal gewesen. Obwohl ich zu Anfang alle darauf hingewiesen habe, dass ich das erste mal in der Ini bin, und dadurch die eine oder andere Boss-Mechanik nicht kenne, dann auch an der einen oder anderen Stelle gefailed habe bin ich dann nach dem 4. Wipe am Endboss geleaved. Beim nächstenMal, schließe ich dann die Ini auch ab.

Der Tank, übrigens 2x Schuld wg Fehlpull (Heiler noch nicht dagewesen) war tierisch genervt und fand es toll mich anzuflamen, um mir im Kampf, die Mechanik des Bosskampf näher zu bringen. Hätte er mal besser vor dem Kampf getan. xD


----------



## Hosenschisser (2. Oktober 2012)

Speedruns gibts im Endeffekt seit Anfang WotLk. Ab da brauchte man kein CC mehr und der Tank hat einfach alles getankt was da war.


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Oktober 2012)

Ich hatte gestern ein sehr positives Erlebnis beim Leveln über rnd-Inis: Super nette Gruppe, der Tank meinte sofort zum Hunter er wisse über den Knurren-Bug Bescheid, und müsse sich keine Sorgen machen.
Der Chat wurde für mehr als "hi" und "bye" genutzt und null geflame. Super =)

War eine richtig schöne Abwechslung mal so eine Gruppe erwischt zu haben^^


----------



## bkeleanor (2. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe am samstag 2 mal den Jadeschlangentempel besucht und bei beiden runs war der 2. boss verbuggt. er wurde nie zum abschuss freigegeben.

ansonsten sind mir persönlich die instanzen zu einfach (zumindest normal). bis auf den endboss (bei dem bis jetzt immer eine mechanik drin war) langweilt man sich als heiler zu tode oder macht auch einfach schaden auf die mobs.


----------



## RedShirt (2. Oktober 2012)

Bin als Tank nur 1x gestorben - weil in nhc die Regeneriende Sha nicht weggehauen wurde, sondern bei 2 gepullten Grps (1 Fehlpull von DD) einfach gebombt wurde... irgendwann fällt man halt um wegen den stackenden Debuffs/Buffs.

Ansonsten ... HC ist auch (Dank Braufest höherer iLevel) rein + umlegen + raus. Dauert nur das Draufhauen länger.

Bin auf die Raids gespannt.


----------



## RoseEvil (2. Oktober 2012)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Speedruns gibts im Endeffekt seit Anfang WotLk. Ab da brauchte man kein CC mehr und der Tank hat einfach alles getankt was da war.




Speed-Runs gibt es schon so langem wie es WoW gibt. 

Bsp.: Baron Speed run, oder Kara Speedruns. Um mal nur 2 Beispiele von damals zu nennen


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (2. Oktober 2012)

RoseEvil schrieb:


> Speed-Runs gibt es schon so langem wie es WoW gibt.



das ist schon richtig, jedoch wurde da speziell nach entsprechenden leuten gesucht, die lust darauf und das entsprechende equip hatten.


----------



## Dominar Rygel XVI (2. Oktober 2012)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Bin als Tank nur 1x gestorben - weil in nhc die Regeneriende Sha nicht weggehauen wurde, sondern bei 2 gepullten Grps (1 Fehlpull von DD) einfach gebombt wurde... irgendwann fällt man halt um wegen den stackenden Debuffs/Buffs.
> 
> Ansonsten ... HC ist auch (Dank Braufest höherer iLevel) rein + umlegen + raus. Dauert nur das Draufhauen länger.
> 
> Bin auf die Raids gespannt.



Das Mogushangewölbe klingt zumindest von den Mechaniken her Recht anspruchsvoll, zumindest im HC Modus. Blizzard scheint hier vermehrt auf das rotieren der Spieler untereinander zu setzen was ein höheres Maß an Koordination erfordert als "weglaufen". Progress-Gilden und die gehoebene Mittelklasse an Spielern welche sowieso genug Disziplin mitbringen werden das zwar sehr shcnell raus haben, aber die Mehrheit der Spieler und vorallem Randomgruppen dürften da Probleme kriegen. Meine Erfahrung ist zumindest so: Je mehr öfter die Spieler zusammen spielen desto besser sind sie eingespielt und desto leichter wird die Koordination. Vorallem die Geisterkönige wo die Taktik je nach Reihenfolge variieren muss wird Random doch arg interessant.

Zu den HCs: Die Bossmechaniken sind einfach. Sobald man diese kennt rusht man da auch so durch. Dies ist aber so gewollt. Ich gehe auch davon aus das Blizzard mit dem nächsten AddOn den HC Modus entfernen wird und die jetzigen HCs "normale" Instanzen werden. Der Heroic Modus ist im aktuellen Entwicklungsstand des Spiels überflüssig. Den Platz der BC HCs wird jetzt vom Herausforderungsmodus übernommen, die HCs jetzt dienen zum equippen wie damals die Non-HCs. Die Entwicklung sieht man schon daran das es nur noch 4 normale Instanzen gibt und diese mit 1 Ausnahme kein Gear enthalten welches über der 440er HC Anforderung liegt.

Schon zu ihrer Einführung in BC hatten die HCs das Problem nicht mehr optional zu sein sondern als feste Vorraussetzung für die ersten Raids zu dienen. Das ist aber Käse, denn genau so gut kann für diese Phase der Charakterentwicklung das erste Raid-Tier herhalten wie es in Classic war. Heroics machen nur Sinn wenn sie richtig schwer sind, aber nicht zwangsläufig für das erste Raid-Tier gebraucht werden sodas Nicht-Raider dort hin und Raider in die Raids gehen. Das lässt sich in WoW aber nicht umsetzen da selbst schwere Heroics mit dem zweiten Raid-Tier zu leicht werden womit diese von den Spielern wieder als Mindestequip für die Raids herhalten müssen. Neue Spieler kriegen dann wieder das gleiche Problem wie zu BC: Der Weg um "Anschluss" zu kriegen ist ab einem gewissem Punkt zu lang, oder es wird direkt "Full Epic" für eine HC gefordert was nur 5% der Spieler ohne HC zu gehen überhaupt erreichen können.

Eine Herabstufung wie im Herausforderungsmodus macht auch keinen Sinn, da ab dme zweitem Raid Tier diese Herabstufung auch im ersten Raid Tier gelten muss um die Hcs damit auf einem Level zu halten. Dann wird es für neue Spieler aber doppelt schwer weil Spieler die über das ersteTier hinaus sind dieses nicht mehr besuchen. Ergo wachsen nicht genug Spieler nach "steckt" man irgendwann fest.

Mein Fazit: HCs sind überflüssig und gehören abgeschafft. Dazu zählen nicht Dungeons wie Burg Schattenfang oder Scholomance welche auf mehreren Charakterstufen spielbar sind, was durchaus so bleiben kann.


----------



## Fremder123 (8. Oktober 2012)

Ich tanke sehr gern. Egal ob in HC-Raids oder mit Twinks in Lowlevel-Instanzen. Erfahrung ist also vorhanden. Und dennoch regt mich eine Sache schon seit Jahren immer wieder gern mal auf (als Tank): CC der Mobs in Instanzen. Gerade Ende Classic/ Anfang BC wieder deutlich spürbar mit Mönch- und Krieger-Twink. Da wird entwaffnet, betäubt, gewurzelt, verlangsamt - ich komm mir manchmal vor wie im PvP. Vernünftig tanken wird da zur Geduldsprobe. Nicht falsch verstehen, natürlich ist es gut wenn sich die NPCs wehren und ich erzähle natürlich auch nichts Neues. Einfach nur mal Luft machen.^^ Als DD oder Heiler kriegt man auch kaum was davon mit. Aber als Tank, der sämtliche Effekte hautnah zu spüren bekommt, könnte man manchmal in die Tischkante beißen. Trotzdem macht tanken viel Spaß. Allein schon weil man sehr viel mehr Schaden macht als die meisten DDs, egal mit welcher Tankklasse. Mühselig wird es nur hin und wieder wie etwa aktuell in der Höllenfeuerzitadelle: Zack Nierenhieb. Kaum ausgelaufen - Zack Entwaffnen. Kaum abgelaufen - Zack nächster Nierenhieb. Argh! Und irgendwann sind auch Sachen wie Berserkerwut auf CD.^^

Über Spieler aufregen kann ich mich momentan eigentlich nicht allzusehr, obwohl ich viele Instanzen gehe. Klar gibt es immer mal wieder Witzbolde, die stets vorausrennen und zu jeder Gruppe eine zweite pullen, aber die sammel ich mühelos ein und wenn ich dann sehe dass diese Möchtegerns im Schaden weit (WEIT) hinter meinem Tank landen, ist mir das Genugtuung... genug. Meist läuft aber alles ruhig ab, mit dem Heiler teils wie gewohnt recht monoton, mit Tank unterhaltsamer da man ordentlich reinhauen kann. Die Pandaria-Instanzen erlebt zur Zeit nur mein Jäger, da ich immer noch keinen 90er habe (sagte ich schon dass ich mir Zeit lasse?). Überraschenderweise ist immer mal wieder Taran Zhu, der Endboss vom Shado Pan-Kloster, eine kleine Herausforderung, obwohl der Kampf recht simpel ist. Gestern starben nach und nach wieder die DDs, übrig waren ich (Hunter), Tank und Heiler. Irgendwann starb auch der Tank, ausgerechnet kurz vorm Tod des Bosses. Dieser prügelte dann auch den Heiler um. Ich schaffte es dann noch, die letzten 300k Restleben runterzuschießen, bevor er mich erreichen konnte. War schon beim Besuch davor so ein knappes Ding, ich freu mich auf den im HC-Mode.^^


----------



## bkeleanor (8. Oktober 2012)

Hatte gestern einen tank im jadeschlangentempel der die 3 adds vor dem endboss mit zum endboss hinein gepullt hat.
was für eine blöde idee. schlussendlich hatten wir länger um alles umzuhauen als wenn wir einfach eins nach dem anderen gemacht hätten.
auch weil 1 dd und der heiler gestorben sind (heiler wurde via battlerezz zurückgeholt).


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (8. Oktober 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> ich freu mich auf den im HC-Mode.^^



ich mag dir ja die freude nicht nehmen...aber im hc-mode kann er auch nicht mehr. 

was den stun, das entwaffnen, nierenhieb, usw in älteren instanzen angeht,... es ist doch schön, wenn man als tank etwas zu tun hat, obwohl man die aggro idr. trotz dauerstun nicht verlieren kann... ich spielte auch gerne tank, aber seit man eben einfach die gruppen pullt, seine tasten durchhämmert und die mobs schon durchs böse angucken an einem kleben, macht mir das tanken leider keinen spass mehr.


----------



## Angrimssohn (8. Oktober 2012)

Die Heroinstanzen sind alle soweit recht gut zu machen. War als Tank mit Gildenstammgruppe aber gestern auch Random und es gibt eigentlich nur 2 Instanzen die etwas chaotisch sind.

Shado Pan letzten 2 Bosse und nen paar Trashmobgruppen und Mogu Shan der letzte Boss. Bei mir verliefen die kämpfe immer ein bissel chaotisch (Heiler stand falsch etc.). Geschafft haben wir es immer, aber es geht besser. Ansonsten habe ich aber wieder das altbekannte Problem bei Randomgruppen, das ein ddler mal schön mein Tankitem weggwürfelt hat....


----------



## Fremder123 (10. Oktober 2012)

Gestern leider ärgern müssen. War mit meinem Jäger in einer der Pandaria-Nonheros. Neben mir ein Krieger und eine Feuermagierin. Es ging gut voran, ohne Probleme. Im letzten Raum vorm Endboss (!) ploppte plötzlich das Kickvote-Fenster auf und besagte, dass die Magierin wegen "0 damage" rausfliegen solle. Ich klickte sofort auf nein. Der Krieger und ich machten genug Schaden um das auszugleichen, die Magierin war nicht afk oder auf folgen sondern machte mit - nur dass sie halt nicht ganz mithalten konnte. War ja aber kein Problem, es fiel trotzdem alles zügig um. Der Rest der Gruppe sah das anscheinend anders, denn der Kickvote trat in Kraft und die Magierin flog aus der Gruppe. Direkt vorm Ende der Instanz. Deppen gibts.


----------



## Angrimssohn (10. Oktober 2012)

Was mir die letzten 2 Tage als Tank so Begegnungen in den Heroinstanzen über den Weg gelaufen ist, hat mich schon aufgeregt.

So haben im Mogu shan - Gewölbe sowie in der Sturmbräu Brauerei nach jedem Bossfight. min 1 ddler die Gruppen verlassen. Wohl das Item der Begierde nicht gedropped :/ 
Oder aber DDler würfeln einem ein eindeutiges Tank-Item Weg und leaven..... Solche Leute sind echt zum kotzen und da wundern sich viele, warum die meisten Tanks nur noch in Stammgruppen gehen und die Warteschlangen für den Rest so lang ist....


----------



## Der Papst (10. Oktober 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Gestern leider ärgern müssen. War mit meinem Jäger in einer der Pandaria-Nonheros. Neben mir ein Krieger und eine Feuermagierin. Es ging gut voran, ohne Probleme. Im letzten Raum vorm Endboss (!) ploppte plötzlich das Kickvote-Fenster auf und besagte, dass die Magierin wegen "0 damage" rausfliegen solle. Ich klickte sofort auf nein. Der Krieger und ich machten genug Schaden um das auszugleichen, die Magierin war nicht afk oder auf folgen sondern machte mit - nur dass sie halt nicht ganz mithalten konnte. War ja aber kein Problem, es fiel trotzdem alles zügig um. Der Rest der Gruppe sah das anscheinend anders, denn der Kickvote trat in Kraft und die Magierin flog aus der Gruppe. Direkt vorm Ende der Instanz. Deppen gibts.



hatte einen ähnlichen Fall am vergangenen Wochenende.

Ich hatte mich für eine Hero-Ini angemeldet und die Bosse fielen auch recht zügig um, alles war gut. Dann kamen wir zum zweiten (oder ist es der dritte?!) im Mogushantempel, der Boss nach dem Event mit den Mönchen. Es waren 1 Tank von Server A, ich als DD von Server B und 2DDs sowie 1Heiler von Server C (1DD+Heiler aus der gleichen Gilde) und einer der DDs pulllt den Boss und geht, bevor sich die Türen geschlossen haben aus dem Raum, der Tank und ich stehen nun alleine da, und sterben unweigerlich. Nun gut, wir wurden gerezzt und das Spiel wiederholte sich ein weiteres Mal. Auf die Frage vom Tank und mir,w as das denn soll, gab es keine Antwort. Plötzlich ging das Kickvote-Fenster auf, und der Tank sollte gekickt werden, ich lehnte ab. Nach dem vierten Pull von besagtem DD ging der Tank freiwillig und ich fand mich wenige Sekunden später ebenfalls außerhalb der Ini wieder...Mir ist aufgefallen, dass es seit MoP wieder sehr viele Trottel in WoW gibt, die anderen den Spielspaß vermiesen, sei es durch überflüssige/unberechtigte Kicks aus Inis oder durch Ninjalooting, sehr schade sowas :-(


----------



## yoba (11. Oktober 2012)

Mir ist leider in letzter Zeit dieses Phänomen gravierend oft vorgekommen.

Als DD würfel ich natürlich nur auf Def Equipment, wenn der Tank dieses nicht mehr braucht.
Leider ist es mir bis jetzt noch nicht einmal vorgekommen, das ein Tank, die gleiche Rücksicht an den Tag legt. 
Ich bin mittlerweile in zig Heros gewesen, und jedes mal wurde mir das DD Equipment weggewürfelt. Aber wehe man würfelt auf Def, dann wird sofort herumgeschrien.
Man kann auch nicht mehr gegen einen etwas sagen, da man nicht mehr sehen kann, wer Bedarf und wer Gier würfelt. Wenn jemand etwas bekommt, ist er auch schon weg.

Was ist nur aus der Community geworden? Man kann doch nicht wirklich so rücksichtslos spielen wollen? Noch im letzten Addon ist mir ein solches Verhalten, nach meiner Erfahrung, nicht passiert.


----------



## Karadea (12. Oktober 2012)

> Was ist nur aus der Community geworden? Man kann doch nicht wirklich so rücksichtslos spielen wollen? Noch im letzten Addon ist mir ein solches Verhalten, nach meiner Erfahrung, nicht passiert.



made my day


----------



## orgo (12. Oktober 2012)

Mann kann immer noch sehen wer was würfelt.Steht wunderbar aufgelistet im neuen Würfel- und Beutefenster.Zumindestens in Dungeons.


----------



## Fremder123 (12. Oktober 2012)

yoba schrieb:


> Was ist nur aus der Community geworden? Man kann doch nicht wirklich so rücksichtslos spielen wollen? Noch im letzten Addon ist mir ein solches Verhalten, nach meiner Erfahrung, nicht passiert.


In BC ist die Community total assi, in Classic war die viel besser.
In WotLK ist die Community total assi, in BC war die viel besser.
In Cata ist die Community total assi, in WotLK war die viel besser.
In MoP ist die Community total assi, in Cata war die viel besser.

Fällt hier irgendwas auf? Analog zu den allgemeinen "Das alte Addon war viel besser als das aktuelle"?

Zum Thema: Ich werd langsam paranoid. Zum 3. Mal in Folge bekam mein Jäger gestern Invite (nach je 30 Minuten Wartezeit) ins Shado Pan-Kloster und spawnt im Raum von Meister Schneewehe, das heißt jedes Mal steht die Gruppe vorm Sha der Gewalt. Weiterhin bedeutet das, dass immer dort ein DD gegangen ist/ wurde. Und jedes Mal liegt dieser simple Boss dann ohne Probleme. Ist mir unbegreiflich.


----------



## Tinkerballa (12. Oktober 2012)

Wenn euch die Spieler in den HC´s schon nerven, dann freut euch aufs Trottellotto (namentlich "LFR") Was ich da gestern erlebt habe... nee, ich sag nichts... ;P


----------



## bkeleanor (12. Oktober 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Zum Thema: Ich werd langsam paranoid. Zum 3. Mal in Folge bekam mein Jäger gestern Invite (nach je 30 Minuten Wartezeit) ins Shado Pan-Kloster und spawnt im Raum von Meister Schneewehe, das heißt jedes Mal steht die Gruppe vorm Sha der Gewalt. Weiterhin bedeutet das, dass immer dort ein DD gegangen ist/ wurde. Und jedes Mal liegt dieser simple Boss dann ohne Probleme. Ist mir unbegreiflich.



das liegt oft auch da dran, das es bereits viele leute gibt, die bis zu ihrem boss mitkommen. wenn dann teil xy dropt oder auch nicht sind sie weg ohne ein wort zu sagen.

das ist nicht nur assi für die gruppe sondern eben auch für den ersatz der dann kommt. der scho 35min oder länger in der warteschlange war.


----------



## Fremder123 (15. Oktober 2012)

Die letzten Tage mal ein paar HCs gefarmt... und die sind ja mal sowas von einfach. oO Es kommt nahezu 0 Schaden auf die Gruppe, teils war dieser in der normalen Version (Wasserboss im Jadetempel z.B.) höher als jetzt in der HC-Variante. Kein einziger Heiler hatte auch nur entfernt Probleme die Gruppen am Leben zu halten und das mit teils noch Questgear.

Ich finds ja gar nicht mal übel, da meine Gilde sich nahezu aufgelöst hat und nur noch für die Boni existiert (ich also auf Randomgruppen angewiesen bin), aber nach den anfangs sehr harten Cata-HCs mit massiv notwendigem Spieler-CC war diese Senkung auf WotlK-Niveau nach dem Moto "Augen zu und durchbomben" doch überraschend. Naja was solls, ich hol meine Herausforderung sowieso eher im PvP.


----------



## Super PePe (15. Oktober 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Die letzten Tage mal ein paar HCs gefarmt... und die sind ja mal sowas von einfach. oO Es kommt nahezu 0 Schaden auf die Gruppe, teils war dieser in der normalen Version (Wasserboss im Jadetempel z.B.) höher als jetzt in der HC-Variante. Kein einziger Heiler hatte auch nur entfernt Probleme die Gruppen am Leben zu halten und das mit teils noch Questgear.
> 
> Ich finds ja gar nicht mal übel, da meine Gilde sich nahezu aufgelöst hat und nur noch für die Boni existiert (ich also auf Randomgruppen angewiesen bin), aber nach den anfangs sehr harten Cata-HCs mit massiv notwendigem Spieler-CC war diese Senkung auf WotlK-Niveau nach dem Moto "Augen zu und durchbomben" doch überraschend. Naja was solls, ich hol meine Herausforderung sowieso eher im PvP.



Spiel einfach Herausforderung - macht 10000mal mehr Spass


----------



## Doofkatze (15. Oktober 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Die letzten Tage mal ein paar HCs gefarmt... und die sind ja mal sowas von einfach. oO Es kommt nahezu 0 Schaden auf die Gruppe, teils war dieser in der normalen Version (Wasserboss im Jadetempel z.B.) höher als jetzt in der HC-Variante. Kein einziger Heiler hatte auch nur entfernt Probleme die Gruppen am Leben zu halten und das mit teils noch Questgear.
> 
> Ich finds ja gar nicht mal übel, da meine Gilde sich nahezu aufgelöst hat und nur noch für die Boni existiert (ich also auf Randomgruppen angewiesen bin), aber nach den anfangs sehr harten Cata-HCs mit massiv notwendigem Spieler-CC war diese Senkung auf WotlK-Niveau nach dem Moto "Augen zu und durchbomben" doch überraschend. Naja was solls, ich hol meine Herausforderung sowieso eher im PvP.



War noch in keiner einzigen hc Instanz, sogar die normalen Instanzen lassen sich tatsächlich an einer Hand abzählen. 

Finde die Schreckensöde, die ich immer noch nicht durchhabe, anstrengend genug. Kann ja kaum gegen 3 Questmobs bestehen.

Merke derzeit vor allem den Klassenunterschied zu z. B. Schamanen. Ich bin mit meinem 441er Equipment wohl der Einzige, der die Ziegen am Halbhügel einzeln pullt. Ich brauche für die Quest normalerweise rund 10 Minuten, da eigentlich jedes Mal entweder ein Todesritter sich die anderen 3 Mobs schnappt oder auch ein Elementarschamane einfach ganze Gruppen mit gefühlten 3 Schlägen wegkettenblitzt.

Gegen 3 Ziegen kann ich kaum gewinnen, weil ich als Zerstörer immer nur auf eins Schaden machen kann. Da zwar richtig, aber die anderen 2 hauen halt weiter zu. In der Dämonologie habe ich zwar keine Probleme, solche Kämpfe an sich zu gewinnen, jedoch dauern sie ewig, da nur der Dämon + die Verderbnis Schaden bringt und ich 80% der Zeit Lebenslinie nutze :-)


----------



## Gloir (15. Oktober 2012)

Tinkerballa schrieb:


> Wenn euch die Spieler in den HC´s schon nerven, dann freut euch aufs Trottellotto (namentlich "LFR") Was ich da gestern erlebt habe... nee, ich sag nichts... ;P



Ich war gestern in einer LFR-grp und wir haben die drei Bosse nach je 2-3 trys gelegt. Aufgaben wurden verteilt und dauerafkler gekickt ^^. Ich glaube man sollte nicht vergessen, dass man selber auch dazu beiträgt wie gut die grp ist. Oft führt es schon zur Verbesserung wenn die Phasen eines Bosses mal anständig erklärt werden. 

Klar, ich wunderte mich auch über das ständige Kommen und Gehen während des gesamten Raids.. aber hey das is n Random raid.. was erwartet man da schon gross

g Gloir


----------



## bkeleanor (15. Oktober 2012)

Dieses Wochen-Ende 90 geworden und mit einem Tank kollegen alle heros durchgemacht.

ist nicht weiter der rede wert, lässt sich wunderbar equip farmen damit.

dann haben wir den challenge mode probiert.
herrliche sache das!
waren im jadeschlangen tempel und auf dem weg zum wasserboss (links)
trashmobs waren schon anstrengender zu heilen aber machbar.

dann der boss.
der lernte plötzlich einen neuen zauber der wenn man falsch steht allen gruppenmitgliedern 90k schaden alle paar sekunden reindrückt.
das gute am challenge mode ist aber, dass es keine reppkosten gibt. das schlechte ist aber es gibt für all die anstrengung auch keine belohnung.

nach der ersten phase kommt aber vom boss keinerlei schaden mehr. tank und heal (also ich) haben den noch solo gekillt.

trash bis zum 2. boss war wieder ok...knackig aber gut machbar. 2. boss hatte ein dd disco und kam nicht mehr. wir wolltens dennoch wissen und haben angegriffen. so etwa in der hälft von den beiden mobs streit und zwietracht? war ich oom was wipe bedeutete.

ich find den challenge mode ok aber ohne belohnung ist es fraglich ob ich da jemals wieder einen fuss reinsetze.


----------



## Veshrae (15. Oktober 2012)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> das gute am challenge mode ist aber, dass es keine reppkosten gibt. das schlechte ist aber es gibt für all die anstrengung auch keine belohnung.



Gibt Mount + Transmog Set als Belohnung, wenn du (lass mich raten), mind. Silber erreichst.


----------



## Mondenkynd (15. Oktober 2012)

yoba schrieb:


> Mir ist leider in letzter Zeit dieses Phänomen gravierend oft vorgekommen.
> 
> Als DD würfel ich natürlich nur auf Def Equipment, wenn der Tank dieses nicht mehr braucht.
> Leider ist es mir bis jetzt noch nicht einmal vorgekommen, das ein Tank, die gleiche Rücksicht an den Tag legt.
> ...



Nicht nur dir, versuch mal als Platten DD dein Equip vollzumachen mit 463-Items......unmöglich. Mir rollen Tanks grundsätzlich bei dem letzten Boss meistens wo Gürtel, Stiefel & Trinkets droppen immer die Sachen weg.....leider gewinnen Sie das auch noch immer. Aber Rücksicht ist da leider 0....ich gucke immer ob der Tank die Items braucht, wenn ja lasse ich die Finger weg, wenn nicht nehm ich es mit. Ich hab mein Tank-Equip (2nd) schon kompletter als mein DD-Equip....das is traurig.


----------



## RedShirt (15. Oktober 2012)

LFR war ich auch, gab genau 1 Wipe, bei Garajal weil keiner in die andere Phase ging...  aber nachdem das gesagt wurde -> lag alles. Zusammenziehen + Bomben, ich mein, sonst muß man nichts (garnichts) beachten).

Random HCs sind ... naja, man könnte nackt rein und mit Stecken hauen, es wär machbar.

Challenge Mode war ich noch nicht, suche noch 4 Leute dafür... Raidgrp steht noch nicht insofern schau mer mal. 
Normalmode 2 Bosse gesehen - das war schon eher interessant. Riecht wie die Raids Anfang Cata - man muß aufpassen, schauen, und jeder muß fit sein. Sonst kippt irgendeiner aus den Latschen.


----------



## Anloén (15. Oktober 2012)

Ach mir als Tank würfeln auch die Leute die Ausrüstung weg. Gestern der Palaheiler mit Secondspec Vergelter nach dem Endboss Bedarf auf das Tankschild und natürlich auch bekommen. Ich warte eigentlich sonst immer ob der DD Bedarf hat und nur wenn net dann würfel ich auch Bedarf. Dürfte da aber eine Ausnahme sein. Oh ... ich kann Bedarf klicken, dann mach ich das mal. Und raus aus der Gruppe.

Schade drum ...

Ansonsten bisher eigentlich großteils gute Erfahrungen gemacht in Heros, normalen Instanzen und LFR. Nur Leute die sofort nach Invite oder nach einem Boss wortlos gehen sind sehr nervig aktuell.


----------



## Russelkurt (15. Oktober 2012)

Die Lootninjas hab ich auch schon zu Hauf erlebt: Letztens hat mir ein Heiler in ner HC-Ini einen Ring mit Trefferwertung weggewürfelt, ein Bärchen (sec. Katze) würfelt mir einen Casterdolch weg, ein Vergelter (sec. Tank) würfelt mir eine Schildhand mit Int (ohne Wille) weg... Abgesehen davon sind LFR und HC-Inis der Witz, sofern die Gruppen es nicht auf Wipes anlegen. Bin echt mal auf die Challenges und die normalmode Raids gespannt  Die können ja nicht so popelig sein, wie der Rest xD 

Aber letztens hab ich was Erlebt: Da kam ich in die Instanz rein, alle Buffen durch, ich stell einen Brunnen. Der Tank pullt, die Bosse sind innerhalb von kürzester Zeit tot und dann... dann kam der eine Satz, der Frieden, Freude und Eierkuchen vertrieben hat: "hmm... sone Kacktruppe wie grad hab ich noch nicht erlebt. Die haben fast 20 Minuten für die Ini gebraucht lol" "ups... fc", womit er sich auch verabschiedet hatte, der Heiler...


----------



## Virikas (17. Oktober 2012)

Daily Jadetempel HC gemacht. Ich hoffe ja immer noch auf die Epic Waffe vom Endboss.
Palatank, Monkheiler, Schurke, Demohexe und Priester(ich)

Erstmal schön alles bis zum ersten Boss gepullt.
Recount sagt: Tank 120k, Demo 115k, Priest=Schurke=Monk je 110-115k
Erster Boss lag in neuer Rekordzeit von knapp über 2,5 Minuten

Danach alles bis zum zweiten Boss gepullt.
Recount sagt dasselbe wie zuvor.
Zweiter Boss lag in 1:30

Kompletten Bereich vom dritten Boss zusammengezogen und weggebombed.
Ich glaube da kam dann auch kurz ein Boss, bin mir aber nicht sicher.

Die 3 folgenden Trashadds gleich mit zum Boss genommen.
Boss starb vor den Adds.

Dauer insgesamt: 17 Minuten
Laufzeit: 3 Minuten
Wartezeit: 23 Minuten (als DD)

Zu Beginn gabs ein "hi zusammen, wir machen fix, oder?"
und zum Abschluss ein "Danke für den fixen Run, wäre toll wenns immer so läuft".

Was will man mehr?
Also ausser dass die Waffe immer noch nicht gedropped ist


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (17. Oktober 2012)

Langsuir schrieb:


> Daily Jadetempel HC gemacht....



was will man mehr? evtl spielspass? ich geh schon garkeine heros mehr, weil mir die bomberei aufn sack geht. schon mit low equip ist es nahezu unmöglich zu sterben...taktik wird nicht benötigt, im aoe kann man locker einfach stehen bleiben...einfach gähnend langweilig.... 

die heros habe ich nur ganze zwei tage besucht und hatte zum glück dropluck...wäre nebenbei nichts gutes im fernsehen gekommen, wäre ich eingeschlafen.... war zwar klar, dass es so sein wird, aber irgendwie trotzdem schade...


----------



## Fremder123 (17. Oktober 2012)

Die Inis sind wirklich erstaunlich einfach. Naja mir solls recht sein, ich gras die eh nur gelegentlich ab um mein Questequip zu ersetzen damit ich im jetzigen "Start-PvP" nicht ganz untergeh solang auf den Slots noch keine Resi-Klamotten sind. Raiden geh ich nicht mehr seit Ende Cata und mache überwiegend PvP, also kommt das schnelle Durchgerenne ganz gelegen.


----------



## RedShirt (17. Oktober 2012)

Mal so als Hinweis (OT):

*Solo Challenge Mode (Almost)*
*Mione* did it again and managed to almost complete Stormstout Brewery solo on Challenge Mode difficulty. Stormstout Brewery is one of the harder Challenge Modes to beat the timer on, with only 85 Gold, 419 Silver, and 729 Bronze runs so far. 

Quelle: mmo-champion.com

Nur mal von wegen einigen, die hier strikte Rollenaufteilung usw wollen <3


----------



## Fremder123 (17. Oktober 2012)

Mag ja ganz nett sein, aber das hat was mit Randomgruppen zu tun? Dass die Instanzen zu leicht sind wurde bereits festgestellt.


----------



## RedShirt (17. Oktober 2012)

Daß man als Tank ruhig mal die anderen 4 DDs, die mitgehen, als Herausforderung sehen sollte ^^ es geht auch so.

Hab ein "OT" oben hinzugefügt, gehört aber in n Dungeongruppenthread IMHO.


----------



## garak111 (17. Oktober 2012)

Ein DK macht eine Herausforderungs-Inze solo. Sollte ich nun beunruhigt sein? Spiele nämlich nur DD´s und Heiler. Also werde ich überflüssig in WOW. DK und OP?? Nein, aber wir haben sie unter Beobachtung. Würde den DK´s mal so richtig eine Reinwürgen, dass sie meinten, ihr Schadensoutput wäre einem Bewerfen mit rosa Wattenbäuschchen gleichgetan. Aber sie sind ja eine Heldenklasse.

Entweder habe ich viel mehr Pech als die meisten hier, oder aber ich kann nicht behaupten, dass ich immer sorgenfrei durch die Hero sprinte. 
Bei dem Endboss im ....tempel mit den vielen Fallen, glauben wirklich immer wieder viele, ich könnte alles problemlos wegheilen. Wirbeln in der Waffenkammer ist noch lange kein Grund, dem Moped aus dem Weg zu gehen, etc. Als Heiler glühen dir da ganz schön die Finger. Und ich hab auch noch keinen erlebt, der über 100 k Damage macht, nicht mal ein DK.

Als DD versuche ich immer max-Damage zu fahren, aber von 100k bin ich soweit entfert wie der Mond von der Erde, obwohl ich alle slots inzwischen mit Hero-Inze-Equip belegt habe. Letzendlich klappt alles, aber dorchrocken ist zumindest in den Inze, bei denen ich anwesend bin, nicht möglich.

Da würde sich nun die logische Schlussfolgerung auftun: evtl. liegts an mir


----------



## Fremder123 (17. Oktober 2012)

garak111 schrieb:


> Da würde sich nun die logische Schlussfolgerung auftun: evtl. liegts an mir


Nein keine Sorge. Ich wunder mich auch immer über solche Angaben. Vielleicht ist sowas mit einer im Rahmen der Möglichkeiten top ausgerüsteten Stammgruppe möglich, random hab ich sowas auch noch nicht erlebt. Dass im AoE mal für kurze 60k geburstet wird ja, aber so extrem hohe Werte (wie gesagt bezogen auf Randoms) sind mir auch fremd. Ich will natürlich keinem Lüge oder Übertreibung unterstellen, nur sprechen halt eigene Erfahrungen eine andere Sprache im Randombereich.

Also wenn es wirklich nur an uns liegt, dann sind wir immerhin zu zweit.


----------



## Tomratz (17. Oktober 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Nein keine Sorge. Ich wunder mich auch immer über solche Angaben. Vielleicht ist sowas mit einer im Rahmen der Möglichkeiten top ausgerüsteten Stammgruppe möglich, random hab ich sowas auch noch nicht erlebt. Dass im AoE mal für kurze 60k geburstet wird ja, aber so extrem hohe Werte (wie gesagt bezogen auf Randoms) sind mir auch fremd. Ich will natürlich keinem Lüge oder Übertreibung unterstellen, nur sprechen halt eigene Erfahrungen eine andere Sprache im Randombereich.
> 
> Also wenn es wirklich nur an uns liegt, dann sind wir immerhin zu zweit.




Ich sei, gewährt mir die Bitte, in Eurer Runde der Dritte   (geklaut aus der Bürgschaft von Schiller. Mann, bin ich gebildet  ) 

http://de.wikisource...B%C3%BCrgschaft 

Aber ich hab auch noch jede Menge grünes Zeug an, hoffe mal, dass das mit dem Damage mit besserem Equip noch ordentlich nach oben geht.


----------



## Virikas (17. Oktober 2012)

Surfer schrieb:


> was will man mehr? evtl spielspass?



Für kurz ne Ini rennen, weil eine Waffe droppen könnte such ich nicht nach Spielspass. Das ist stumpfes gefarme wie Kräuter pflücken.
Spielspass dann entweder im Raid oder beim Twinken oder oder oder




garak111 schrieb:


> Und ich hab auch noch keinen erlebt, der über 100 k Damage macht, nicht mal ein DK.



Singletarget auch eher selten. Selbst mit 15% Buff komm ich nur im Anfangsburst auf 110-115k.
Multitarget hast du glaub ich noch keinen Waffenkrieger richtig abgehen sehen. Alternativ geht auch ein Hunter der mal schön sein Rapid Fire (also das 90er Talent dessen Namen ich grad vergessen hab) in die Gruppe hält und danach dank Jagdfieber Proc einen Multi nach dem anderen reinhaut. Da hab ich scho Peaks > 180k gesehen 



> Als DD versuche ich immer max-Damage zu fahren, aber von 100k bin ich soweit entfert wie der Mond von der Erde, obwohl ich alle slots inzwischen mit Hero-Inze-Equip belegt habe.


Kommt arg auf den Boss an aber bei Stillstehbossen wie z.B. dem dritten im Jadetempel fahr ich ohne Buffood, Flask, Pot meine 75-80k (mit 15% Buff). Unser Hunter fährt 80-90k unter denselben Bedingungen, aber der hat ja auch Dropluck mit seiner Waffe beim Emperor gehabt


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (17. Oktober 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Nein keine Sorge. Ich wunder mich auch immer über solche Angaben. Vielleicht ist sowas mit einer im Rahmen der Möglichkeiten top ausgerüsteten Stammgruppe möglich, random hab ich sowas auch noch nicht erlebt. Dass im AoE mal für kurze 60k geburstet wird ja, aber so extrem hohe Werte (wie gesagt bezogen auf Randoms) sind mir auch fremd. Ich will natürlich keinem Lüge oder Übertreibung unterstellen, nur sprechen halt eigene Erfahrungen eine andere Sprache im Randombereich.
> 
> Also wenn es wirklich nur an uns liegt, dann sind wir immerhin zu zweit.



von den meisten dps-zahlen, die angegeben werden, kannst nochmal 50% abziehen... manche neigen ja leicht zur übertreibung, ...das kennen wa ja 

ich hab keine ahnung, wie manche am singeltarget auf über 100k dps kommen wollen... zumindest, bei nem kampf der etwas länger dauert, halte ich solche zahlen nicht für realistisch...zumindest nicht bei dem momentan möglichen equipstand. 

mein affli-warlock hat zur zeit ein itemlvl von 473... bei nem ini-boss überschreite ich mit gezündeter wache und finsterer seele mal kurzzeitig die 100k am single target.... das ist aber nicht von dauer. ich verstehe also nicht so recht, warum in so vielen beiträgen, immer die 100k als messlatte genommen werden. mein raid besteht aus sehr erfahrenen spielern, die früher auch mal ganz weit oben in der progress-rangliste standen und bei keinem, steht am ende des bossfights, 100k oder mehr im recount. entweder sind wir alle ziemlich alt geworden, oder solche werte, sind zur zeit einfach nicht realistisch.


----------



## Cumulonimbus (17. Oktober 2012)

Nabend , 

also 100K Demage das wäre ja absoluter Hammer. Ich habe einen BM-Jäger LVL87 und kratze gerade mal an die 18K gebufft. Also da weis ich net was ich falsch mache. Nagut ich bin selten in Raids und dergleichen unterwegs weil ich das über den Browser aufgegeben habe. Nur noch Mistgruppen gehabt. Meine Gilde besteht nur aus Familienmitglieder. Naja was solls , für mich zählt nur der Spielspass.

Beste Grüsse


----------



## Stevesteel (18. Oktober 2012)

100k DPS? Kein Problem, guckt man sich nur mal die WOL-Werte an.


----------



## Doofkatze (18. Oktober 2012)

War nun tatsächlich in meinen ersten heroischen Instanzen, 3 bzw. 4 Leute wurden durch unsere Gilde gestellt. Wir waren beide Male in dem Kloster mit den Frost- und Feuerbogenschützen und sind jeweils am Sha der Gewalt gescheitert, der erste Tank hat nach dem ersten 50% Try gesagt, das er noch 4 Versuche mitmacht, diese haben wir voll durchgezogen, sind aber jeweils am oom-Heiler und fehlendem Schaden (20-25k bei uns DDs) nach ca. 3 Minuten gescheitert. Beim zweiten Mal, als wir nun auch den dritten DD stellten, der auch keinen höheren Schaden fährt, war es auch nicht besser, sodass wir nach 4 weiteren Versuchen aus der Gruppe sind, da es nichtmal knapp war.

Mit meiner DSL 786er Leitung und 100 ms komme ich nichtmal aus den Stacheln weg, solange ich nicht direkt in Bewegung bin, wenn der Stachel gleich kommt. Unseren anderen Mitspielern gehts da ganz ähnlich, die kommen auch selten rechtzeitig raus.

Auch der Boss vorher mit der Schlange machte uns jedes Mal zu schaffen. Beim ersten Durchlauf standen trotz Seelenstein auf dem Heiler nur noch der Tank und ich am Ende da, wo böse rumgeblitzt wurde, beim zweiten Versuch mit Handauflegen waren es 4 Personen auf 2-5% (DDs + Heiler) und 10-20% (Tank).

Wirklich Lust auf weitere Instanzen macht das eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Fremder123 (18. Oktober 2012)

Oweia, das klingt ja ernüchternd. Armer Doofkatze.^^ Wenn es mit den Gildies nicht klappt dann geh (so unglaublich das klingen mag) einfach mal random. Ich hab bis dato noch keine hero erlebt, die nicht relativ reibungslos abläuft. Gestern zwar einmal am Trash gewiped, aber da hatte der Tanks schlicht zuviele Gruppen zusammengepullt. Die machten einen Debuff, welcher die Castzeit erhöht, so dass der Heiler irgendwann nicht mehr hinterher kam. Ansonsten alles easy.

Die Krönung war gestern im Tor der Untergehenden Sonne bei Bomber Ga'dok (2. Boss, der die Plattform immer mit einem Flammenteppich überzieht). Wir standen zu 4. auf der Aufzugplattform, der Heiler war noch etwas weiter hinten und hatte den Trash gelootet. Irgendwer betätigte den Hebel und wir fuhren hoch. Keine Ahnung ob der Tank das Fehlen des Heilers nicht bemerkt hatte oder es ihm schlicht egal war, jedenfalls stürmte er sofort den Boss an. Und dieser lag tatsächlich! Zwar waren die anderen beiden DDs am Ende tot, aber eben auch der Boss. Ohne Heiler! In einer "heroischen" Instanz. Schon übel. Natürlich erforderte das guten Schaden (vorhanden) und Movement (offensichtlich auch vorhanden).

Der Tank meinte dann trocken zum Heiler: "Kannst leaven, brauchen noch einen DD". War natürlich als Scherz gemeint, aber es hatte eben auch etwas Wahres. Wie gesagt, mich störts nicht weiter, da mir PvE und Progress noch nie so am Allerwertesten vorbeiging wie momentan (und das ist so unglaublich stressfrei^^), aber staunen musste ich schon. Also Katze... Mut zu Randomgruppen. Schlimmer als Dein gestriges Erlebnis mit der eigenen Gilde ist das nicht. Versprochen.


----------



## RedShirt (18. Oktober 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Zwar waren die anderen beiden DDs am Ende tot, aber eben auch der Boss. Ohne Heiler! In einer "heroischen" Instanz. Schon übel. Natürlich erforderte das guten Schaden (vorhanden) und Movement (offensichtlich auch vorhanden).



Aus solchem Grund hab ich das o.g. gepostet  war sogar Challenge Mode, noch ne Kante mehr.

Auch in Cata lagen am Ende schon HC Bosse ohne Heal... der o.g. ist natürlich noch laxer, weil die Teppichphasen 0 Dmg Inc machen, wenn man rausgeht, aber Ranges dennoch feuern. Die kleinen Adds zähl ich fast net, die sind eher ne Dreingabe.

Übel ist, daß es jetzt (am Anfang vom Tiergelaufe) schon so ist. Wäre das Mogu Clear HC Equip, ok.  aber so isses schon lustig.

@DMG Output
70-95k waren als Tank drin (Offgear natürlich), wenn genügend Adds auf einen einhauen... Rache stackt ja jetzt unendlich  aber da braucht man auch n Heal für, das schaffst allein normal nicht gegenzuheilen auf Dauer. Singletarget war z.B. Stone Guardians bei 30k+- (460er Gear Def).


----------



## Virikas (18. Oktober 2012)

Surfer schrieb:


> ich hab keine ahnung, wie manche am singeltarget auf über 100k dps kommen wollen... zumindest, bei nem kampf der etwas länger dauert, halte ich solche zahlen nicht für realistisch...zumindest nicht bei dem momentan möglichen equipstand.



Hero Boss wo du Singletarget im RaidEquip mit allen CDs (ja auch Hero) durchholzen kannst, fällt innerhalb von max 90 Sekunden um. 
Dass du die 100k -ohne DPS Buffs wie bei Elegon oder Garajal z.B.- an einem RaidBoss nicht über 10 Minuten hältst dürfte klar sein.

Grundsätzlich kommt dann ja auch nochmal der 15% Buff für Randomgruppe dazu.



> mein affli-warlock hat zur zeit ein itemlvl von 473... bei nem ini-boss überschreite ich mit gezündeter wache und finsterer seele mal kurzzeitig die 100k am single target.



Versuch dasselbe mal mit Demo. Am besten mit vollen 1000 Demonic Fury zum Pull. 
Dass du als extrem dotbasierter Spec (Affli) weniger Burst hast als eine Direktschadensklasse (bestes Beispiel ist immer noch ein Arkanmage mit allen CDs) dürfte klar sein.
Dafür macht der Affli von den 100k auch noch 80-90k nachdem die 45s Hero rum sind, während der Demo ohne Demonic Fury da steht und der Arkanmage OOM ist


----------



## Fremder123 (19. Oktober 2012)

Gestern mal den LfR ausprobiert. Tolle Heiler, haben (fast) alles relativ mühelos weggeheilt. Steinwache ohne Probleme, ein Wipe je bei Feng und Gara'jal da Mechanik den meisten (u.a. mir^^) bis dahin unbekannt. Ansonsten keine Probleme. Beim Troll trotz Gümmelwaffe sogar auf Platz 2 gehievt.

Dass sich die Lootmechanik dort derart geändert hat war bisher aber an mir vorbeigegangen. Ich starrte jedes Mal verständnislos das lila Säckchen und die 28 Gold darin an und wunderte mich, warum kein gewohntes Lootfenster aufging. Eine Internetrecherche brachte dann Erleuchtung.  Gute Sache, damit sollte sich zumindest das Lootchaos der Anfangstage nicht wiederholen.


----------



## Dominar Rygel XVI (19. Oktober 2012)

Ein DK macht "eine" Challange Mode Instanz alleine. Das heißt noch lange nicht das die Instanzen zu leicht sind.  Jeder 08/15 DK schafft das nämlich nicht. Im Gegenteil, das einzige was dadurch bewiesen wird ist das gute DKs für den Challange Mode die besten Tanks sind da es, für Timeruns, dann am einfachsten ist einen Off-Heal mitzunehmen anstatt einem vollen Heiler.

Die Heros sind leicht. Diese dienen nur noch zum Equip fahren. Kann ich mit leben. Anspruch hol ich mir im Challange Mode oder den Raids. 

Mein Erlebnis im LFR ist auch das dieser nicht unbedingt ein Selbstläufer ist wie zu Cata Zeiten. Die ersten 3 Bosse gingen locker, aber der zweite Teil sah schon anders aus:
1 Wipe bei den Geisterkönigen
1 Wipe bei Elegon (keiner wusste was der macht und auf einmal klappt die Glasplatte weg und der KOMPLETTE Raid stürzt ab XD, sah shcon lustig aus)
4 Wipes beim Wille des Kaisers (gab Schwierigkeiten mit den Adds und dem Schaden)

Nach 1 - 2 Wochen hat sich das dann zwar auch, aber ist schon schön zu sehen das wenigstens teilweiße die Grundmechaniken beachtet werden müssen. Bei den letzten 5 Wipes ist übrigens nicht ein einziger Spieler aus der Gruppe gegangen, eine Seltenheit im LFR.


----------



## Fremder123 (19. Oktober 2012)

Dominar schrieb:


> Nach 1 - 2 Wochen hat sich das dann zwar auch, aber ist schon schön zu sehen das wenigstens teilweiße die Grundmechaniken beachtet werden müssen. Bei den letzten 5 Wipes ist übrigens nicht ein einziger Spieler aus der Gruppe gegangen, eine Seltenheit im LFR.


So siehts wohl aus. Ich war auch erstmal erschrocken, als ich die 300 Millionen HP bei Feng erblickte und dann zweifelnd mit meiner blauen Ausrüstung verglich. Folgerichtig ging er beim Wipe denn auch in Enrage, weil da nicht genug Schaden kam und zuviele Leute gestorben waren. 2 - 3 gingen erwartungsgemäß, aber es war jedes Mal schnell wieder aufgefüllt. Dafür gab es keinen einzigen Flame. Das ist mir noch weit wichtiger als ein schnell ersetzter DD der den Raid verlässt. In ein paar Wochen wird das dann anders aussehen, da mach ich mir keine Illusionen. "Omg" "Gimps" "Fail" und dergleichen dürfte dann nach jedem Wipe (SKANDAL) durch den Chat schallen. Alles altbekannt und wiederkehrend wie am Murmeltiertag. Darum genieß ich die jetzige Ruhe der Anfangszeit umso mehr.^^


----------



## Tomratz (30. Oktober 2012)

Man sollte es kaum glauben, aber man kann beim kopflosen Reiter tatsächlich wipen  . Gestern selbst erlebt.

Nebenbei beim Ruf für Shado Pan farmen den Finder für den kopflosen angemacht, weil ich immer noch auf den Willering hoffe (ja, ich hab mich als DD angemeldet und möchte auf ein Heilerteil würfeln). Ich bin gerade dabei, mein Heilerequip zu sammeln.

Irgendwann ploppte dann das Einladungsfenster auf und ab gings ins Scharlachrote Kloster.

Wie genau die Gruppe zusammengestellt war, kann ich jetzt nicht mehr sagen, ist aber im Grunde auch Wurscht. 

Der Reiter wurde angetankt und ich hab brav Damage gemacht, zwischendurch, weil ich gesehen hab, dass da doch der eine oder andere (vor allem der Tank) ziemlich Schaden gefressen hat, noch Vampirumarmung, um den Heiler zu unterstützen.

Bei der zweiten Kopfphase kommt vom Heiler ein "oom", also Hymne gezündet, kostet zwar bissel was an DpS, aber ohne Mana kann der arme Heiler nix heilen. Nutzte letzlich auch nix, der Tank kippte um, ich hatte als erster im Damage natürlich die Aggro, konnte aber Anfangs noch mit der Nummer zwei im Schaden etwas Aggropingpong spielen. Trotzdem kam der Wipe, auch weil der Heiler einfach kein Mana mehr hatte.

Der Tank ist daraufhin aus der Gruppe raus, ich glaub, der Heiler ebenso.

Nun kann ja ein Wipe immer mal passieren, ein Blick auf Recount zeigte mir allerdings, dass die Nummer zwei im Schaden ungefähr gerade mal die Hälfte von meinem Schaden gemacht hatte, Nr. 3 war noch weiter weg mit gerade mal 12K!!!.

Neuer Tank war ein DK. Ich dachte mir, dass das eigentlich ja jetzt ziemlich entspannt laufen müsste, bei dem Selfheal, den der DK laut den Aussagen in den diversen Threads ja hat.

Pustekuchen. Der Tank war zwar nach mir die Nummer zwei im Schaden, dafür lebte er gerade mal so lang, bis der Kopf das erste mal zum Reiter zurückgehehrt war.

Nach dem Wipe bin ich entnervt aus der Gruppe raus und hab brav meine Dailies weiter gemacht.

Hätte nie geglaubt, dass man bei dem Easybösschen tatsächlich wipen kann.


----------



## Doofkatze (30. Oktober 2012)

Sind am Wochenende mehrfach am Reiter gewipt. War frisch 90, der Heiler ebenso, die anderen auch kein besonders hohes Equipment (1-2 LFR fähige Spieler, davon jedoch ein DD mit nur 20k DPS, Equipment ist halt nicht alles^^).

Selbst mit 40k DPS und 10k HPS als Bluttodesritter mit allen CDs ging der Heiler regelmäßig in Phase 3 oom und es waren nur Sekunden, bis die Phase von neu begonnen hätte, während ich in der letzten Kopfphase mit Adds am Arsch schon da fast gestorben wäre, teilweise, in den 10 Runs sogar mehrfach gestorben bin.

Für mich persönlich war es wie ein Raid hc Modus, trotz das die Mitspieler zumeist 20k DPS machten.

Gildenintern ist es n ziemlicher Brocken. Mittlerweile, nach den ersten hc Instanzen wirds jetzt langsam einfacher, weil alle Charaktere ja nun Equipment aufstocken, dennoch, einfach ist was anderes.
Krass daran ist, das ich in der ersten Phase noch 0 Heilung benötige, in der 2. Phase der Heiler weitgehend die Mitspieler heilen muss, erst in der letzten Phase mit Adds wirds richtig kritisch.

Mit 89 haben der Heiler und ich angefangen, den Reiter zu laufen, gewonnen haben wir ausschließlich, wenn HT frei war. Und da auch immer nur mit ca. 10% Rest-TP, ca. 3 Sekunden vor meinem Ableben. Einmal wurde die 3. Phase wiederholt, weil der Kopf rund um eine Gruft wanderte und so kein Schaden rüberkommen konnte. Keine Chance.


----------



## Fremder123 (30. Oktober 2012)

Gewiped bin ich am Reiter dieses Jahr auch schon, aber so massive Probleme wie ihr hatte ich Gott sei Dank bisher nicht. Nächstes Jahr, wenn dann viele raidequippte das Mount farmen, wirds wieder einfacher, ihr werdet sehen.



Doofkatze schrieb:


> Einmal wurde die 3. Phase wiederholt, weil der Kopf rund um eine Gruft wanderte und so kein Schaden rüberkommen konnte. Keine Chance.


Drückt mal WASD, so kann man hinterherlaufen.


----------



## Doofkatze (30. Oktober 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Drückt mal WASD, so kann man hinterherlaufen.



Versuche mal, in der Bewegung mit Magier, Jäger und Ele-Schami/Eule den gleichen Schaden in der Bewegung zu fahren 


Das Ding is verflucht schnell^^


----------



## Tomratz (30. Oktober 2012)

Eins der Hauptprobleme ist auch immer wieder, dass es DD nicht schaffen, auf den Kopf zu switchen. Wenn man sich dann Recount mal nicht als E-P...s-messer anschaut sondern nach dem gemachten Schaden guckt, findet man immer wieder Vollhorste, die einfach weiter auf den Reiter einkloppen.

Na ja, 20k DpS, wie von Doofkatze erwähnt, sind wirklich nicht prall, aber wenn das jeder von euch gedrückt hat, waren das immer noch mehr als bei uns. Ich hatte in dem einen Versuch nur 32, dann kann man sich ja ausrechnen was der nächste (mit der Hälfte von mir) hatte und die Nummer drei lag bei "tollen" 12 K.

Mit ein bisschen Zusammenspiel und evtl. sogar Movement sollte aber der Reiter auch für frisch 90er durchaus gut machbar sein. Wenn dann aber ein oder zwei "Agenten" dabei sind, kanns der Rest eben auf diesem Niveau noch nicht rausreissen.

Ich hatte andererseits schon Gruppen, wo ich mit 40k an letzter Stelle lag, da könnt ihr euch vorstellen, wieviel Sekunden der Kampf insgesamt gedauert hat


----------



## Fremder123 (30. Oktober 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Versuche mal, in der Bewegung mit Magier, Jäger und Ele-Schami/Eule den gleichen Schaden in der Bewegung zu fahren


Ich geh da jeden Tag mit meinem Jäger rein, um irgendwann das gottverdammte Mount gottverdammtnochmal zu bekommen (aber es droppt einfach nicht, seit Jahren, Gottverdammt!). Meist bewege ich mich kaum bis gar nicht. Wenn doch, ist das auch kein Problem. Entweder kurz Fuchsaspekt anwerfen wenn man Kobra nutzen muss oder mit dem Rücken zum Kopf drehen und Rückzug nutzen. So wird man Richtung Kopf katapultiert und ist ruckzuck dem Vieh wieder auf der Spur. Dank geskilltem Jagdfieber ist aber meist eh Arkanspam angesagt und casten gerät zur Ausnahme.

Alles eine Frage der Technik.


----------



## Bandit 1 (30. Oktober 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Versuche mal, in der Bewegung mit Magier, Jäger und Ele-Schami/Eule den gleichen Schaden in der Bewegung zu fahren
> 
> 
> Das Ding is verflucht schnell^^



Versucht es mal mit einem Krieger oder DK 

Neuerdings "rennt" der Kopf nämlich rum wie Fozzy Bär auf Extasy und er liebt den Zaun....

_Er kommt allerdings drüber, ich muss drum rum rennen._

Aber das mit dem Schaden ist zur Zeit echt krass. Ich habe schon Spieler erlebt die 100 K schaffen.
Ich war mal in einer Gruppe mit einem Mage 100 K, Mönch 70 K und ich mit meinen mickrigen 40K. 

Der lag mal echt fix. 

Aber man erkennt nun wieder vielspieler und Raider am Schaden. Fast wie zu MC Zeiten. Da ich nicht
mehr Raide werde ich wohl nie wieder ein Top DD werden. ^^


----------



## Fumika (30. Oktober 2012)

Hatte heute wieder mal riesen spaß.
Versuche ja eig jede Woche den Sha zu legen, bekam dieses Wochenende keine Gruppe zusammen.
Heute war es aber soweit !!

Und wie immer kommen die *Kleinkinder-Sha-Gruppen probleme* wie jede Woche...
Erstmal haben uns noch 15 mann gefehlt.
Dann haben sich wieder mal low lv chars eingeschlichen (wurden noch vorher gekickt)
Da erklang das wöchentliche : EGAL lass trotzdem machen geht scho ..... ja ne
Wurde gepullt los gehts.

Da mein Tank mit seinen 420 k hp noch nicht so der überflieger ist kümmer ich mich eig jede Woche um die adds.
Fange an zu tanken... ah 6-7 adds am Arsch heal is gut klappt ja besser als erwartet.
Sehe an den Plaketten der Gegner das die irgendwie keine hp verlieren.
Nächste add Welle die erste lebt noch mit über 3/4 ihrer hp.
Hau spottbanner rein die kommt zu mir super.
Meine hp fangen langsam an zu flackern.
3 Welle spawnt in meiner nähe, bekomm die mit Aoe usw auch noch erste Welle lebt immer noch....
Mein Hp Balken spielt ping-pong miteinander und es sah aus trotz aller cds das die Falsche Seite gewinnt.
Halbe min halte ich sie noch, bumm ich liege und die fangen an zusammen mit der scheinbar vierten und fünften Welle den Raid zu verkloppen.

Bevor ich von Bob zurück kam war der Raid scho down.
Erstma kam ein : 
1. Noch 15 Mann suchen und dann liegt der
2. Von mir ein : Bitte viel mehr Schaden auf die adds ich kann die ned ewig halten.
3. Nächstes mal tankt ma besser... (wtf tanks sind schuld war klar)

Gruppe voll gemacht GO.
Bin 2 ma draufgegangen weil diesmal der heal zu low war und der Schaden auf die Adds nur anfangs gut war.
Na ja aber der Sha lag am Ende.

Warum muss das jede Woche so sein ?
Ich erwische jede Woche ne Gruppe die sich weigert die Adds ma fix nebenbei zu bomben.
Jedesma gibts n einstiegs wipe und beim 2 ten mal klappts.. 
Na ja n Trost ist es das es bei der Horde auch nicht besser läuft.
Hab am wochenende ner Gruppe zugeschaut die auf der selben weise 1 mal draufging.


----------



## Super PePe (31. Oktober 2012)

Ganz ehrlich Jungs die Geschichte mit dem Reiter schockiert mich. Ich halte auch nicht viel von dem DPS gepose und dem "Was, ihr noobs..." Gerede. Aber irgendwann ist halt auch mal ein Punkt erreicht, der bei mir Schmerzen erzeugt.
Zugegeben ich spiele derzeit nur Tanks und ich hatte auch schon Reiterausflüge wo 7-10 Wellen in P3 kamen - aber daran stirbt man nicht - es ist halt nur peinlich für die DDs - weil der Reiter durch 7-10 Wellen zeigt, das der Schaden ihn nur ein müdes Lächeln abringt und ganz ehrlich ich würde als DD mein Char an den Nagel hängen. 

Aber der Reiter ist nicht so das Schlimmste was ich seit MöPse erlebt habe. Da laufen 9 von 10 Hunter mit spottenden Pets durch Heros/Herausforderungen und Raids - Hexer stehen ihnen wenn sie ihr blaues Wunder auspacken in nichts nach. Schurken, Krieger, DKs, Schamanen und alles was sich sonst noch DD schimpft, hat das Unterbrechen verlernt. Zauberraub und Reinigen sind auch absolute Fremdwörter. Da jucken mich die 20k-80k! dps Unterschied hinter dem Tank (und 5-10k dps zum Heiler) nicht so wirklich. Ich frag mich nur noch mit was sich die DDs die letzten 90 lvl beschäftigt haben. Okay vielleicht trifft die Tanks und Heiler auch eine Mitschuld, denn ein gewisser Grad an Unfähigkeit und massive fehlende Mobkenntnis kann man noch überspielen/wegtanken und -heilen. 
Aber die Krone der absolute Unfähigkeit in Sachen Spielerkennung, obwohl man weder Melee von Castermob unterschieden kann, Voidcamping betreibt, ist es einfach auf den ersten Mob zu hauen obwohl jeder sehen kann, das der Tank und Heiler eine Facepull betreiben und einfach durchlaufen/Architekturen der Instanzen ausnutzen um Castergruppen auf einen Punkt zu vereinen usw. 
Die meisten Heros kann man alle Mobs bis zu den einzelnen Bossen zusammen ziehen, denn man braucht die gleiche Wut/Energie/Mana für eine Gruppe (größe egal) wie wenn man nur einen Mob kloppt. Und bitte schiebt es nicht immer auf die Rachemechanik. Es gibt einfach DDs die bei derlei Massenveranstaltungen dennoch weit über dem Tank und Heiler in der DPS liegen - also es geht nach wie vor dem Wort DÄMATSCH Händler gerecht zu werden.
Darum meine Bitte an die DDs - schaut in eurem Zauberbuch nach, was euer Char alles so drauf hat - lest die Tooltips - schaltet dabei euer Hirn ein - Macht die Augen auf - Lest euch Cast von Gegnern oder eigene Debuffs ruhig mal durch und fangt endlich an Schaden zu machen...

Ich habe Retris, Schurken, Schamanen, Priester, Mages, Warris,dk und auch Hunter und Hexer usw gesehen die jeweils an dem gleichen Boss (Endboss Kloster) jenseits der 100k dps lagen (ohne KR/HT) und die waren durch die Bank 465 equipt. Ich geh auch davon aus das es optimal lief bei ihnen und ich weiss auch das sich viel verändert hat in der Skalierung und Wertigkeit - aber das ist keine Entschuldigung für DDs sich nach X Wochen immernoch nicht wirklich mit dem eigenen Char beschäftigt zu haben. 

Und eh es jemand mal wieder in den falschen Hals bekommt, es geht nicht um die 3h die Woche Spieler, denn die werden ihre wenige Zeit nicht noch damit vertrödeln in Foren rumzujammern, das ihr Schaden hinter dem Heiler liegt. Es geht an die DDs, die sich in World of Lutschking und CatA_utorun gehen lassen haben, deren Aufmerksamkeitsschwelle gegen 0 Kelvin geht und deren Lernresistenz in stumpfe Sturheit gemündet hat, weil es 2 Addons nicht mehr nötig war irgendwas zu unterbrechen, zu reinigen, zu klauen oder zu unterscheiden was ist ein Caster was ein Melee und was ist davon möglicherweise gefährlich. 

Man piss die Wand an


----------



## Virikas (31. Oktober 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Für mich persönlich war es wie ein Raid hc Modus, trotz das die Mitspieler zumeist 20k DPS machten.



WTF? 
Mein Popelmönch auf grad frisch 85 fährt 40k+ am Boss.
Selbst mein Muti Schurke fährt (ohne Adds bomben) am Reiter seine 50k und der hat nun wirklich kein Equip.
Du hast echt Pech mit deinen Gruppen 

Ansonsten gestern mit dem Mönch 85 geworden und direkt mal Jadetempel..
Sagen wir mal so.. ich hatte massive Aggroprobleme. Single Target am Boss nach 5s Antankzeit..
Hingelaufen, 3*Tigerklaue, Rising Sun Kick --> Aggro

Am Trash hab ich mich schon gar nicht mehr aufgeregt.. Da scheint die Skalierung vom Kranichtritt ein wenig aus den Fugen zu sein.. 75k+ waren ab 4 Mobs immer drin 
Zum Glück war der Heiler so frei und hat mir direkt die Flamme gegeben *g*


----------



## Doofkatze (31. Oktober 2012)

Langsuir schrieb:


> Du hast echt Pech mit deinen Gruppen



Das war gildenintern. Ich habe hier nur meine Erfahrung mit dem kopflosen Reiter präsentiert, unabhängig davon, das dies eigentlich das Sammelthema für Random Gruppen Geschichten ist.

Ich spiele nunmal in keiner Raidgilde, sondern in einer gemütlichen kleinen Gruppe, bei der wir uns gegenseitig übereinander lustig machen, weil z. B. ein Heiler schon zu Catazeiten bei mir als Tank oom ging, obwohl ich in der ganzen nhc Instanz Steinerner Kern insgesamt 16000 Schaden (bis nach Plattenhaut) nahm, man also 100% der Heilung auf den vollen Tank heilte und eben dabei nicht gerade manasparend unterwegs war.

In solchen Situationen, wenn man dann wirklich ne Minute ohne wirkliche Heilung vom Heiler auskommen muss, das ist dann irgendwann wirklich hardcore^^, gerade wenn man so 3-4 Trupps Adds am Hintern kleben hat und dann der Kopf über Zäune läuft oder hinter Ecken springt. Durch die Mehrrache landet man da schnell bei 50k DPS in den Kämpfen als DK-Tank.

Hab da aber schon weitere solche Situationen erlebt, z. B. frisch in Zul Aman beim letzten Boss, wo sich die komplette Gruppe in der 40% Phase nach ca. 10 Sekunden verabschiedete bei den Drachenfalken und ich auch dort den kompletten Rest gemacht habe.


----------



## Loony555 (2. November 2012)

Bin auch in der Zeit einmal am kopflosen Reiter gewiped, weil, der Kriegertank (warum auch immer) unfassbar viel Schaden gefressen hat. 
War nach jedem Schlag auf 50-60% runter. Mit meinem damals noch frischen Questequip stand ich dann schon in Phase 1 oom da. Der Kerl war einfach nicht heilbar. (Und da hatte ich schon etliche andere Gruppen vorher sauber durch diesen Kampf gebracht).

Dann kann ich mich noch an eine Gruppe erinnern, da hatte ich doch schon deutlich besseres Heal-Equip, da wurde der Reiter tatsächlich gefühlt zum Raidboss. 
Alles hat ewig gedauert, der HP Balken des Bosses bewegte sich kaum, der Schaden der DDs war absolut lächerlich. Immerhin war der Tank ok.

Ich konnte (und musste) im ganzen Kampf zweimal den Schattengeist zünden, und einmal Hymne der Hoffnung war auch notwendig, und der Boss beschwor in der dritten Phase 5 oder 6 mal Adds (die natürlich NIEMAND bekämpfte, so dass da gefühlt 100 Kürbisse rumrannten und fröhlich auf allen Gruppenmitgliedern rumknüppelten).

Geschafft haben wirs trotzdem mit ach und krach, aber ein nur etwas schwächer ausgestatteter Heiler, oder ein Tank der nur ein bisschen mehr Schaden gefressen hätte -> keine Chance.


----------



## Doofkatze (2. November 2012)

Der LFR, unendliche Weiten ...

ääh

Wir, unsere Gilde, darunter ich, waren mit unseren 6 Mann gestern im neuen LFR, der ja ab 460 betretbar ist.

Unter uns waren 3 Spieler, die schonmal dort waren, für u.a. mich jedoch war es komplett neu. Keine Videos vorher, keine großen Guides, einfach mal "gucken".

Teil 1 war ... relativ locker. Es war nicht super schwer, ich wusste nicht groß, was zu tun ist, aber die Kämpfe haben sich schon in die Länge gezogen. Viele Bossmechaniken wurden relativ ignoriert, zum Teil der Sinn einfach nicht verstanden. Das bedeutete, das bei einem Effekt, der alle nahen Mitspieler mit ner arkanen Explosion trifft, nach außen gelaufen wurde, aber z. B. Eruption für mich keinen wirklichen Sinn ergab. Nach ca. 30 Minuten waren alle Bosse jeweils im First Try gelegt und die Gruppe löste sich direkt auf. Schwer, als Hexer, war das nicht.

Dann kam Teil 2, dann kamen die Geisterkönige. Woran ich wahnsinnigen Spaß hatte, weil der Boss irgendwie cool designt ist und man an allen Ecken aufpassen musste und es traurig wie witzig war, wie man daran eben scheitert.

Der erste König hat schonmal ne coole Grundfähigkeit. Er haut mit 1,3 Mio zu, der Schaden wird jedoch geteilt. Reinrennende Tanks sind somit zumeist Asche, wenn keine anderen 10 Mitspieler da sind. Charge ist da also eine Fähigkeit, die eher supoptimal sind. Die Tanks jedoch haben es bei jedem der 4 Versuche geschafft, alleine den Kampf zu starten.

In Versuch 1 kannten wir den Kampf nicht, die Leute die ihn kannten, sagten, es wäre der beschi**enste Boss überhaupt, dazu würden sie auch nix erklären, da sie selbst nicht alles verstanden hätten. 3 Mio vor Ende des ersten Königs lag die Gruppe entgültig.

In Versuch 2 stürmte der Tank zu früh rein und 8-15 Personen standen "draußen". Das Gemeckere des Tanks kann man sich vorstellen.

In Versuch 3 dann sahen wir schon etwas mehr, waren beim letzten König, der nur noch 10% hatte. Leider war die Übernahmephase nicht so wirklich bekannt und wir wussten nicht, ob man die übernommenen Spieler jetzt angreifen muss oder nicht. Daher war ich als Dämohexer eher zurückhaltend, habe rückblickend aber mit kleinen Angriffen auch keinen großen Fehler gemacht.

In Versuch 4 stürmte der Tank wieder allein auf den ersten Boss, in der Folge löste sich innerhalb von 10 Sekunden dann der Schlachtzug komplett auf 

2 Dinge: 1. war ich der einzige, der überhaupt Brezes benutzt hat, trotz das eigentlich genug Druiden und Todesritter da waren. 2. gab es die fulminante Situation im Versuch 2, in der der Boss mit 1500% Aggro auf mich zu kam, ich die Seele brach. Seele brechen senkt die Aggro um 90%. ...leider bedeutete das auch, das bei 1500% Aggro auch weiterhin ca. 150% Aggro übrig bleiben, ich also weiterhin den Schlag abbekomm. Also ... genau 1.300.000 Schaden. Irgendwie, in dieser kurzen Zeit, habe ich nicht damit gerechnet, das tatsächlich etwas passieren könnte. Ich dachte wirklich ... ach, der wird schon umdrehen^^


----------



## Tomratz (2. November 2012)

Hört sich ja nicht besonders lustig an @ Doofkatze.

Gestern waren wir als 4/5 Gildentruppe unterwegs, nur die Heiler mussten wir uns jeweils Random einpacken. Ich hatte einfach keine Lust, auf Heiler zu speccen.

Erste Ini war der Tempel der Jadeschlange, den hatten wir gezielt angesteuert, mein Priesterlein hätte gern die Schuhe vom dritten Boss. Wurde leider wieder nix.

Danach dann Scholomance, die kannte ich überhaupt noch nicht. Hatte mich beim Leveln immer drum gedrückt.

Lief eigentlich alles perfekt, nur beim Professor gabs dann nen Wipe weil unser Tank etwas übermütig war. Hat den Kompletten Raum incl. Boss angetankt und das war dann doch etwas mehr als der Heiler gegenheilen konnte.

Hier noch mal ein leises Sorry an den Heiler, der allerdings überhaupt nicht gemeckert hat und seine Sache gut machte.


----------



## Doofkatze (2. November 2012)

Tomratz schrieb:


> Hört sich ja nicht besonders lustig an @ Doofkatze.



Es war frustrierend, aber dennoch irgendwie spaßig, einfach weil der reinstürmende Tank etwas blöd war (aber ja jeden Versuch von mir wieder aufgehoben wurde) und weil mir der Bosskampf an sich gut gefällt.

Der Boss ist insgesamt so brutal designt, das er eben leichte Fehler richtig schön bestraft. Da gibts z. B. die Soldatenlinie, die doch einige Mitspieler (auch Gildenmitglieder) einfach nicht sehen und dann gibts eben die äußerst brutalen Schläge des ersten Königs. Von den Entschuldigungen in der Phase mit dem irren Meng mal ganz abgesehen, weil man ja Freunde angreifen muss.

Keine Frage, später wird einen dieser Boss besonders nerven, eben weil die Schläge auf dem Tank etwas von nicht drückenden Tanks bei schwindendem Licht bei Ultraxion haben. Aber gestern bei der ersten Anschauung, wo man eben gar nichts so ganz ernst nahm, eben weil man sich reinarbeiten und alles kennenlernen muss, da war es einfach witzig, wie die Richtung dieser flankierten Angriffe im TS rausposaunt wurden, damit es auch bloß keinen von uns erwischt oder wie dann ein Jäger irgendwann begann, davon zu sprechen, das er alleine ja schneller den Boss besiegen würde, als zusammen mit 24 Mitspielern und daraufhin aufgefordert wurde, über die Planke zu gehen. Atomsphärisch mit der Gilde zusammen war es einfach großartig^^


----------



## Super PePe (2. November 2012)

Tomratz schrieb:


> Danach dann Scholomance, die kannte ich überhaupt noch nicht. Hatte mich beim Leveln immer drum gedrückt.
> 
> Lief eigentlich alles perfekt, nur beim Professor gabs dann nen Wipe weil unser Tank etwas übermütig war. Hat den Kompletten Raum incl. Boss angetankt und das war dann doch etwas mehr als der Heiler gegenheilen konnte.
> 
> Hier noch mal ein leises Sorry an den Heiler, der allerdings überhaupt nicht gemeckert hat und seine Sache gut machte.



Kann man ja machen nur habt ihr euch für den Hardmode entschieden und eure DDs haben dann leider vergessen die ganzen Fans zum Tank zu silencen. Wesentlich angenehmer ist da, die Varianten das der Tank seinen Fans alleine Hallo sagt.

Kurz in den Raum rechts vorne ein Wurf, ein Spot auf den "Boss". Dann schwups zurück in den Raum davor um die Ecke wo der gesamte Sauhaufen von DDs und Heuler, äh Heiler warten. Wer nun durch die Tür schaut, sollte lebensversichert sein. Jedenfalls nach 15sec sind dann eure Fans da incl. "Boss" und dann sagt ihr alle HALLO und nach 45 sec ist der Spuk dann auch wieder vorbei. Ist zwar die langweiligste Version den Raum zu putzen, aber für DDs ab und an recht beeindruckend wenn sie dann ihr dämitsch anschauen.


----------



## Tomratz (2. November 2012)

Super schrieb:


> Kann man ja machen nur habt ihr euch für den Hardmode entschieden und eure DDs haben dann leider vergessen die ganzen Fans zum Tank zu silencen. Wesentlich angenehmer ist da, die Varianten das der Tank seinen Fans alleine Hallo sagt.
> 
> *Kurz in den Raum rechts vorne ein Wurf, ein Spot auf den "Boss". Dann schwups zurück in den Raum davor um die Ecke wo der gesamte Sauhaufen von DDs und Heuler, äh Heiler warten. Wer nun durch die Tür schaut, sollte lebensversichert sein. Jedenfalls nach 15sec sind dann eure Fans da incl. "Boss" und dann sagt ihr alle HALLO und nach 45 sec ist der Spuk dann auch wieder vorbei. Ist zwar die langweiligste Version den Raum zu putzen, aber für DDs ab und an recht beeindruckend wenn sie dann ihr dämitsch anschauen. *




So hats unser Tank wahrscheinlich auch vorgehabt, ging aber in die Hose 

Hat aber keinen, incl. den Heiler, wirklich gestört, lief ja sonst alles reibungslos.


----------



## Wynn (2. November 2012)

da wirste mit den random uns der sternenschlange und der verschwindenen plattformen und den 8 elite adds und den 8 barrieren noch spass haben ^^


----------



## Super PePe (2. November 2012)

Tomratz schrieb:


> So hats unser Tank wahrscheinlich auch vorgehabt, ging aber in die Hose
> 
> Hat aber keinen, incl. den Heiler, wirklich gestört, lief ja sonst alles reibungslos.



Das das die Restgruppe net stört ist hinlänglich bekannt aber fragt euren Tank mal. Ganz ehrlich ich bekomm jedesmal Pickel am Arsch wenn ich an der Stelle extra nochmal im Chat erwähne das jeder sein Arsch ausserhalb des Sichtfeldes zu parken hat.
Da rennt man rein und min ein Mage oder HExer folgt einem. Man rennt zurück sieht diesen Held in Stoffschlüpfern da stehen, wie er seinen ersten Cast ansetzt. Bleibt kurz stehen um ihn kurz in die Eier zu tretten, dreht sich kurz, sieht die Mobs, denkt sich:
Eiertretten? Ne das übernehmen mal die Mob.
rennt weiter kommt der Heiler um die Ecke und fängt an den Brainbughexer zu heilen. Heiler bekommt aggo und fängt an zu weinen. Nun stürmen auch die letzten 2 DDs betrunken von ihrem Heldenmut um die Ecke. Fokusieren jeder für sich ein völlig anderes Ziel. 
Und in dem Moment hat man als Tank nur noch dne Wunsch sich ein Feuer zu machen, sich hinzusetzen und sich in einem Anfall voller Hilflosigkeit, angesichts soviel Abwesenheit geistiger Leistung, an einen ruhigen See zu wünschen an dem man ungestört angeln kann. Denn bis dahin ist der Tank davon ausgegangen, dass er der einzige in der Gruppe ist der mit 36 int unbuffed rumläuft.


Ich versteh den Spass schon. Nur als Tank erlebt man das nicht nur 1 mal - es passiert jede Minute an dem ein Tank unnötig leiden muss - jetzt wo wir uns unterhalten bestimmt wieder


----------



## Doofkatze (2. November 2012)

Super schrieb:


> es passiert jede Minute an dem ein Tank unnötig leiden muss




Das ist die Aufgabe eines Tanks. Daher werden einem als Tank auch oft masochistische Hintergedanken vorgeworfen, eben weil man sich freiwillig verprügeln lässt.
Nicht jeder Heiler ist ein Priester, der einem einfach ein Schild aufsetzt


----------



## Tomratz (2. November 2012)

Super schrieb:


> Das das die Restgruppe net stört ist hinlänglich bekannt aber fragt euren Tank mal. Ganz ehrlich ich bekomm jedesmal Pickel am Arsch wenn ich an der Stelle extra nochmal im Chat erwähne das jeder sein Arsch ausserhalb des Sichtfeldes zu parken hat.
> Da rennt man rein und min ein Mage oder HExer folgt einem. Man rennt zurück sieht diesen Held in Stoffschlüpfern da stehen, wie er seinen ersten Cast ansetzt. Bleibt kurz stehen um ihn kurz in die Eier zu tretten, dreht sich kurz, sieht die Mobs, denkt sich:
> Eiertretten? Ne das übernehmen mal die Mob.
> rennt weiter kommt der Heiler um die Ecke und fängt an den Brainbughexer zu heilen. Heiler bekommt aggo und fängt an zu weinen. Nun stürmen auch die letzten 2 DDs betrunken von ihrem Heldenmut um die Ecke. Fokusieren jeder für sich ein völlig anderes Ziel.
> ...



Wenn es so gewesen wäre, dass er uns das vorher angekündigt hätte, wär ich auf deiner Seite. Er hat dies aber nicht getan, also sind wir davon ausgegangen, dass er ganz normal Gruppenweise tankt. Tja, manchmal hilft selbst TS nicht gegen Missverständnisse


----------



## Super PePe (2. November 2012)

Tomratz schrieb:


> Wenn es so gewesen wäre, dass er uns das vorher angekündigt hätte, wär ich auf deiner Seite. Er hat dies aber nicht getan, also sind wir davon ausgegangen, dass er ganz normal Gruppenweise tankt. Tja, manchmal hilft selbst TS nicht gegen Missverständnisse



Nicht wenn er auf Schläge steht da haste mal wieder recht, so wie die doofe Katze das schon richtig anmerkte


----------



## Doofkatze (5. November 2012)

Und weiter geht die Luzie.

Wieder für den LFR angemeldet, diesmal waren die Geisterkönige (+ der Folgeboss) bereits getötet. Der Endboss besteht bekanntlicherweise aus 2 Bossen mit geteiltem TP-Balken, für ne Vergasung sollte man alle paar Minuten zusammenlaufen, damit die paar Sekunden einfacher gegenheilbar sind, vor allem kommen aber 3 Arten Adds "von hinten", die First Target sind, der Rest ist ein eigentlich einfaches runterspielen.

Im zweiten Versuch lag der Boss dann auch, alles eigentlich kein großes Problem.

Freitag dann einige heroische Instanzen, die nur zur Vervollständigung hier erwähnt werden, war alles gut, zumal der Hauptteil der Gruppen zumeist von uns gestellt wurde.

Samstag Mittag dann, erste Instanz, hier mit meinem Hexer. Der Panda-Mönch-Tank rannte direkt los und pullte und pullte und pullte. Unsere Heilerin ging oom, oom und nochmal oom. Wir waren hier mit 2 DDs (u.a. mir) und eben dem Heiler angerückt, DD3 und Tank waren Randoms, verschiedene Server. Der Tank ignorierte alles, starb vor dem ersten Boss, danach starb auch ich. Er ignorierte alles, was man ihm sagte, das er kurz warten solle, das ich kurz umskille ...
Nach dem Boss dann rannte er, nichtmal voll geheilt, Heiler vollends leer wieder in die nächste Gruppe und ich platzte. "sagmal, wo hast du tanken gelernt? Ich kenn da n guten Anwalt" (ich arbeite übrigens bei einem^^). Daraufhin öffnete sich ein Votekickfenster gegen mich, Grund "vv" und beide Ablehnungen meiner Gildenmitglieder halfen nix, ich wurde rausgekickt.

Im weiteren Verlauf konnte ich vom serverfremden Tank angeflüstert werden mit "HAHA" bzw. "HAHAHA" ... Aus der Gruppe wurde schließlich auch unser andere DD gekickt, der Heiler ging dann, nachdem der Tank freiwillig die Gruppe verließ, weil er unsere Heilerin nicht kicken konnte. Ja, so macht das alles richtig Spaß, das ist echt sozial.

...Sonntag dann, nach einigen Instanzen mit der 3. Twinkriege gingen wir zu dritt mal wieder in den LFR Teil 2, uns fehlten ja noch Bosse 1+2, ein Mitspieler war auch beim Kill des letzten Bosses damals bereits im Bett.

Wieder das Gleiche mit den Geisterkönigen. Der Tank charged rein, stirbt, Jäger wie auch Heiler ignorieren die Ansage, das sich bitte alle in die Schläge reinstellen, ein DD behauptet sogar, das der Tank ja blöd wäre, weil er versuchen würde, das die anderen auch getroffen werden. Wipe für Wipe, bis sich die Gruppe auflöste.

Nochmals angemeldet, wieder Geisterkönige, wieder 1 Wipe doch DANN, DANN SCHLIEßLICH haben 24 Spieler mitgespielt und nach langem Kampf lag dann auch der Boss. Der 25. Spieler wartete derweil draußen hinter der Nebelwand, war wohl während der Anschleichaktion afk oder ist absichtlich zurückgeblieben. Der Boss danach passte auch. Natürlich, kurz vor Ende des Bosses sind mehrere DDs wieder blöd auf der Plattform geblieben und so dann halt gestorben ... Aber es hat ja glücklicherweise gereicht.

Und wieder standen wir vor eben jenem Endboss mit seinen Adds ... und wieder wurde gestorben, weil Schaden auf den Boss ja cooler ist als umdrehen für die Adds. Und man ist wieder gestorben. 2 mal, 3 mal, 4 mal ... Beim 5. Mal dann haben wir es aufgegeben und abgehakt. Ich war froh, endlich als Hexer, mit 361er Equipment mit 50k DPS ganz oben zu stehen, dennoch irgendwie ernüchternd.

Ich mag diesen 2. LFR Teil einfach nicht mehr


----------



## Virikas (5. November 2012)

Tatort: scholomance HC
Täter: DK Tank, Mönchheiler, Schurke, Krieger, Ich (Shadow)

Ersten beiden Trashmobs umgehauen, Boss gepullt, Schurke "kurz AFK"
Schurke verreckt in den Eiswänden, Boss liegt trotzdem problemlos
Schurken gerezzt

Restlichen Trash bis zum zweiten Boss zusammengepullt, weggebombt. DK Tank mit 280k DPS, "dicht" gefolgt von mir mit immerhin 135k und dem Krieger mit 120k
Schurke liegt tot am Boden
Schurken gerezzt

Boss umgehauen,
Schurke liegt tot am Boden
Schurken gerezzt

Trash bis zum nächsten Boss zusammengepullt, DPS ähnlich wie vorher, Erfolg noch mitgenommen
Schurke liegt tot am Boden

Endboss gemacht, gelooted, Heiler beschwert sich, dass er nix zu tun hatte..
Achja.. Schurke liegt tot am Boden
Schurken gerezzt

Dauer: 17minuten

Ich fands OK


----------



## Tomratz (5. November 2012)

Langsuir schrieb:


> Tatort: scholomance HC
> Täter: DK Tank, Mönchheiler, Schurke, Krieger, Ich (Shadow)
> 
> Ersten beiden Trashmobs umgehauen, Boss gepullt, Schurke "kurz AFK"
> ...




Das mit dem Schurken -> made my Day


----------



## garak111 (5. November 2012)

@ Doofkatze:
Muss da mal was nachfragne, weil ich es so noch nicht kennne:

1. Wenn 3 Gildis mit 2 Rdn in einer Inze sind, kann man doch gar nicht gegen den Willen der Gildis gekickt werden (bestenfalls 2 zu 2, was keinen Kick bedeutet. Wurde das geändert? Oder haben deine Gildis nicht aufgepasst, bzw. wollten dir nen Streich spielen? 

2. Wie kann ein Serverfremder dich anflüstern nach Verlassen der Ini. Ist das neu?


----------



## Doofkatze (5. November 2012)

garak111 schrieb:


> @ Doofkatze:
> Muss da mal was nachfragne, weil ich es so noch nicht kennne:
> 
> 1. Wenn 3 Gildis mit 2 Rdn in einer Inze sind, kann man doch gar nicht gegen den Willen der Gildis gekickt werden (bestenfalls 2 zu 2, was keinen Kick bedeutet. Wurde das geändert? Oder haben deine Gildis nicht aufgepasst, bzw. wollten dir nen Streich spielen?
> ...




1. Eine Gilde hat mittlerweile 1 Stimme, um zu vermeiden, das ein 3ertrupp einen 2ertrupp rausschmeißen kann.
An einem gespielten Streich glaube ich nicht, da der Frust bei allen 3 Beteiligten (u.a. mir) doch recht groß war. Danach wurde ja in deren Instanz so richtig auf stur geschaltet und mehrfach wurde versucht die anderen Leute auch noch rauszuschmeißen, was erst möglich war, nachdem eine 5. Person in die Gruppe kam.

2. Scheinbar und leider ist es nun möglich, einfach so angeflüstert zu werden. Mir wäre es auch lieber, nicht "ausgelacht" zu werden.


----------



## Fumika (6. November 2012)

garak111 schrieb:


> @ Doofkatze:
> Muss da mal was nachfragne, weil ich es so noch nicht kennne:
> 
> 1. Wenn 3 Gildis mit 2 Rdn in einer Inze sind, kann man doch gar nicht gegen den Willen der Gildis gekickt werden (bestenfalls 2 zu 2, was keinen Kick bedeutet. Wurde das geändert? Oder haben deine Gildis nicht aufgepasst, bzw. wollten dir nen Streich spielen?



Es wurde eingeführt damit sich Gildengruppen in innis nicht alles rausnehmen können.
Gute beispiele wahren:

1. Mann *schleppt* die 2 randoms wegen den dmg mit und kickt dann die Leute die womöglich auch need auf n bestimmtes Boss item haben.
2. Kurz vorm Boss wird wer von den 2 gekickt und ein weiterer Freund wird eingeladen damit der einfach das item abgreifen kann (pure Faulheit den ganzen trash bis zum Endboss zu clearen ,und nur fix den Boss legen wollen).

Nahm nach ner bestimmten Zeit recht überhand in cata, deswegen hatt ne vorgefertigte 3er Gruppe weniger stimmrecht als die 2 randoms.


----------



## Doofkatze (8. November 2012)

Gestern beim Sha des Zorns.

Wir spielen auf einem PvE Server, eben weil der Großteil der Gilde überhaupt keine Lust auf PvP hat und selbst wir verbleibenden Spieler auch nur ab und zu mal Lust bekommen, uns auf Schlachtfeldern zu prügeln oder gewisse kleine Kämpfe in z. B. Goldhain auszutragen.

Nun standen wir mit ca. 38 Mann vor dem Sha, als ein einsamer Hordenjäger damit begann, ständig den Kampf zu resetten, weil die gerade wohl auf Hordenseite mit dem SUCHEN angefangen haben. Das Sha respawnt etwa 10 Minuten nach dem Ableben, die Sucherei dauert zumeist 20 Minuten.

Einige Spieler sahen einen Pvp-geflaggten Hordler und griffen direkt an, hierdurch war ein Teil unseres Schlachtzugs ebenso pvp-geflaggt, damit im Kampf auch u.a. alle Heiler, die einen pvp-geflaggten Spieler geheilt haben, also quasi der ganze Raid.

Nachdem wir nun vor dem Jäger das Sha angreifen konnten, konnte der Kampf nicht mehr resettet werden. Daraufhin wurden wir von den nunmehr 5-10 Hordlern angegriffen, was den Kampf stark erschwerte und uns fast zum kotzen brachte, da es mitunter mit teilweise nur 5 lebenden Spielern sehr knapp war.

Für gewöhnlich sind wir alle recht vernünftig auf Malorne und natürlich darf bei uns gerne die Horde (die ja im Serververhältnis in der Minderheit sind) immer ans Sha ran, man stellt sich für gewöhnlich immer an, egal ob Allianz oder Horde. Oftmals hilft man sich sogar gegenseitig, weil der Kampf dann schneller beendet ist, das Sha schneller wieder auftaucht.


----------



## MayoAmok (8. November 2012)

Ist doch schön, wenn der Kampf dadurch ein wenig interessanter wird. 

Anstellen zum Mob-Abfarmen. Das klingt so langweilig, wie es auch ist.


----------



## StrangerInAStrangeLand (8. November 2012)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Ist doch schön, wenn der Kampf dadurch ein wenig interessanter wird.
> 
> Anstellen zum Mob-Abfarmen. Das klingt so langweilig, wie es auch ist.



Dann sollten, diejenigen die das von Doofkatze monierte Verhalten für gut befinden, und sich Ihren Adrenalin-Kick auf diese Art holen,
doch bitte auf einen PVP-Server wechseln, und den Rest der PvE-Orientierten Spieler in Ruhe lassen. 

Lässt sich sowas eigentlich per Ticket ahnden, oder ist das im "geduldeten" Bereich was Belästigungen angeht ?


----------



## Super PePe (8. November 2012)

StrangerInAStrangeLand schrieb:


> Dann sollten, diejenigen die das von Doofkatze monierte Verhalten für gut befinden, und sich Ihren Adrenalin-Kick auf diese Art holen,
> doch bitte auf einen PVP-Server wechseln, und den Rest der PvE-Orientierten Spieler in Ruhe lassen.
> 
> Lässt sich sowas eigentlich per Ticket ahnden, oder ist das im "geduldeten" Bereich was Belästigungen angeht ?



Schönes Klischee von PvP Servern. JA da sitzt hinter jedem Busch ein Gnom bis an die Zähne bewaffnet um den einsam questenden Hordler den Arsch zu versohlen und an einer nebelgetränkte Kreuzung im Dämmerwald braten 3 Orks ein Zwerg am Spieß. Und nicht zu vergessen die über Tage sich hinziehenden PvP Schlachten an solchen Möbsen wie Sha. PvPler sind schließlich beschränkt, würde das Klischee zu treffen. 
Das Phänomen wenn man im Überfluss lebt.


----------



## Doofkatze (8. November 2012)

Super schrieb:


> JA da sitzt *unter* jedem Busch ein Gnom bis an die Zähne bewaffnet




Habs gefixt.


----------



## stefanru (8. November 2012)

lol super schurken story


----------



## StrangerInAStrangeLand (8. November 2012)

@Super PePe,

ähm falscher Hals, und so ?!?.	Sorry ich wollte keinem PvP - Fan auf den virtuellen Schlips getreten haben. Für den der es mag sicherlich Klasse, es gibt ja auch genügend Spieler die sich nicht oder nur wenig um PvE scheren. "Each to it's own". 

Es gibt aber in aller Regel, mglw. aber auch nur in meiner getrübten Wahrnehmung einfach mehr "Bin als Lowie von XXX- Chars stundenlan gecamped worden " - Geschichten. Als epische Dichtungen über stundenlang heroisch, ritterlich und fair ausgetragene PvP - Schlachten . 

Grundsätzlich sehe ich es aber so. Ich spiele auf einem PvE - Server weil ich mir keine Fights aufzwingen lassen will. Wen dies doch geschieht betrachte ich es als, wenn auch virtuelle, Distanzlosigkeit die mir im virtuellen wie im realen Leben zunehmend auf den Geist geht.


----------



## Wynn (8. November 2012)

Super schrieb:


> Schönes Klischee von PvP Servern. JA da sitzt hinter jedem Busch ein Gnom bis an die Zähne bewaffnet um den einsam questenden Hordler den Arsch zu versohlen und an einer nebelgetränkte Kreuzung im Dämmerwald braten 3 Orks ein Zwerg am Spieß. Und nicht zu vergessen die über Tage sich hinziehenden PvP Schlachten an solchen Möbsen wie Sha. *PvPler sind schließlich beschränkt*, würde das Klischee zu treffen.



ich sag nur aegwyn/frostwolf/onyxia crz in den startzonen/low lvl gebiet und vorm portal die hirnlosen ganker


----------



## Dominar Rygel XVI (8. November 2012)

StrangerInAStrangeLand schrieb:


> Dann sollten, diejenigen die das von Doofkatze monierte Verhalten für gut befinden, und sich Ihren Adrenalin-Kick auf diese Art holen,
> doch bitte auf einen PVP-Server wechseln, und den Rest der PvE-Orientierten Spieler in Ruhe lassen.
> 
> Lässt sich sowas eigentlich per Ticket ahnden, oder ist das im "geduldeten" Bereich was Belästigungen angeht ?



Lässt sich nicht per Ticket ahnden da du, sofern du eine PvP Handlung ausführst geflaggt wirst und es eben auch lassen kannst.

Wir hatten neulich das gleiche bei Galleon: Server Neustart und der spawnt, Allianz steht dran und keine Minute hats gedauert da waren zig PvP geflaggte Hordler da. Als das Sha noch nicht so oft spawnte haben wir es aber genau so auch mit den Hordlern gemacht. Selbst wenn wir es nicht geschafft hätten ihnen das Sha abzujagen und zu legen hätten wir ein nettes Geplänkel davon getragen.

Ich persönlich begrüße solche abwechslungsreichen Momente welche einen Farm-Boss doch zu einer interessanten Begegnung machen und man am Ende den Moment "Yeah er liegt!" richtig auskosten kann. Gerade bei Galleon, weil mir der Erfolg noch fehlte, hät ich im Kreis grinsen können wären da nicht die Ohren im Weg. 

Aber die Lösung für "PvE orientierte" Spieler ist recht simpel:

- Nicht in den PvP Kampf eingreifen
- PvP geflaggte Personen nicht heilen
- Keinen AoE Schaden raushauen

Das ist nicht schwer und wenn es der gesamte Raid beherzigen würde gäbe es keine Probleme, bzw. wenn die Heiler 5 - 10 Deppen welche sich flaggen lassen oder beabsichtigt angreifen einfach sterben lassen. Zu 30 Mann ist es sicher noch einfacher als mit 40 PvP geflaggten Leuten.

Ich werde jedenfalls NIE PvP geflaggt wenn ich es nicht will.


----------



## RedShirt (8. November 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Gestern beim Sha des Zorns.
> 
> Wir spielen auf einem PvE Server, eben weil der Großteil der Gilde überhaupt keine Lust auf PvP hat und...



Das ist alles?

Sha ist nix, aber Galleon - Galleon ist KRIEG 

Bei dem Spawntimer, waren das letzte mal mit Tag-Sharing soviele am Wuseln, da 2 Hordegrps auf 2 Alli-Grps getroffen sind - und das Tag ging hin+her... Das war n Leichenberg...

(PVP Server)


----------



## Super PePe (12. November 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> ich sag nur aegwyn/frostwolf/onyxia crz in den startzonen/low lvl gebiet und vorm portal die hirnlosen ganker



Naja da nennst auch Realms, die nur aus Einzelgänger bestehen - da kannst maximal im AH 'Community' kaufen  ganz ehrlich auf sowas spielt man nicht, da kannst ja gleich die 13Euro das Klo runterspülen


----------



## Fremder123 (13. November 2012)

Zur Zeit ganz schlimm: Anmeldung für den Dungeon Finder, als DD 20 Minuten gewartet, Invite kommt - und binnen Sekunden lehnt einer ab. Zack, wieder in die Warteschlange, nach weiteren 3 - 5 Minuten dasselbe Spiel. War ja schon immer lästig, aber so krass wie derzeit hab ich es nicht in Erinnerung. Egal ob als Heiler, Tank oder DD. Letztes Wochenende ganz übel, knapp 10 Anläufe gebraucht um in die ERSTE Instanz zu kommen (die dann natürlich auch schon halb absolviert ist). Leute, warum anmelden wenn man doch sofort wieder ablehnt? Macht doch keinen Sinn. Jeder war schon mal afk und hat den Invite verpasst, kann ja mal passieren. Aber instant ablehnen, sobald endlich mal der Invite kommt? Hab ich was verpasst und es gibt dafür jetzt Tapferkeitspunkte oder warum wird das zum Volkssport?

/Nerdrage Ende


----------



## Doofkatze (13. November 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Aber instant ablehnen, sobald endlich mal der Invite kommt? Hab ich was verpasst und es gibt dafür jetzt Tapferkeitspunkte oder warum wird das zum Volkssport?
> 
> /Nerdrage Ende



Habe in den letzten Tagen versucht mein Equipment aufzupolieren, während meine Ruffraktionen langsam erfürchtig erreichten. Es waren 5 Instanzen, die ich spezifisch angewählt habe und während der Warterei die Fraktionen durchgezogen habe. Kam die Einladung zu einem ungünstigen Zeitpunkt, habe ich abgelehnt. Ungünstig kann dabei alles sein, von der völlig neuen, weil Endquest bei den Klaxxi oder dem goldenen Lotus über Fahrzeugquests wie mittem Drachen schießen oder einem Gildenmitglied was eh später noch in heroische Instanzen wollte. Der Dungeonbrowser war ca. 80% der Zeit (außerhalb der Instanzen) an und es gab auch Situationen, wo ich mach bei einem spät ankommenden Invite abgelehnt habe, weil ich doch eher ins Bett wollte.


----------



## Fremder123 (13. November 2012)

Wie gesagt - dass ein Zeitpunkt mal ungünstig sein kann und man das vorher nicht wusste beanstandet ja auch keiner. Mich stößt lediglich die Häufung dieser "Vorfälle" in letzter Zeit sauer auf. Dann sollte man vielleicht den DF mal eine Weile deaktiviert lassen, wenn man grad in Ruhe questen oder dergleichen will. Grad als DD ist es extrem ärgerlich, nach einer Viertel- bis halben Stunde Wartezeit (auch wenn man diese sinnvoll genutzt hat) nicht mal zum Annehmen des Invites zu kommen weil immer und immer wieder ein anderer SOFORT ablehnt oder die Zeit verstreichen lässt. Ich hab auch schon mal aufm Klo gehockt und den Invite verpasst, nur wird es (gefühlt!) zur Zeit immer häufiger, dass man trotz eigentlichem Invite wieder in die Warteschleife gezwungen wird und nix dafür kann.


----------



## LarsW (13. November 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt - dass ein Zeitpunkt mal ungünstig sein kann und man das vorher nicht wusste beanstandet ja auch keiner. Mich stößt lediglich die Häufung dieser "Vorfälle" in letzter Zeit sauer auf. Dann sollte man vielleicht den DF mal eine Weile deaktiviert lassen, wenn man grad in Ruhe questen oder dergleichen will. Grad als DD ist es extrem ärgerlich, nach einer Viertel- bis halben Stunde Wartezeit (*auch wenn man diese sinnvoll genutzt hat*) nicht mal zum Annehmen des Invites zu kommen weil immer und immer wieder ein anderer SOFORT ablehnt oder die Zeit verstreichen lässt. Ich hab auch schon mal aufm Klo gehockt und den Invite verpasst, nur wird es (gefühlt!) zur Zeit immer häufiger, dass man trotz eigentlichem Invite wieder in die Warteschleife gezwungen wird und nix dafür kann.



Also..wo rüber regst du dich dann nochmal auf?


----------



## Harold_vs_Kumar (13. November 2012)

Ich kann den Fremden durchaus verstehen. Speziell hab ich das Gefühl, dass sich bestimmte Leute einen Spaß draus machen sich als Tanks anzumelden um dann gleich abzulehnen.
Wenn ich schätzen würde, dann waren Tanks bei mir inzwischen am häufigsten unter den Ablehnern, was, aufgrund des Anmelde-Inv.-Zeitraums von gefühlten 2 Sekunden, quasi mit Absicht vonstatten gehen müsste!


----------



## Fremder123 (13. November 2012)

LarsW schrieb:


> Also..wo rüber regst du dich dann nochmal auf?


Mal kurz logisch nachgedacht, dann erübrigt sich die Frage. Warum ich wohl den Dungeon Finder anwerfe? Richtig, weil ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt in eine Instanz möchte. Warum ich die Wartezeit versuche sinnvoll zu überbrücken? Weil ich nicht den ganzen Tag zocken kann und somit die verbleibende Spielzeit nicht mit rumstehen in Sturmwind verbringen möchte.

Manche Dinge sind so simpel (und) offensichtlich dass man von selbst nicht drauf kommt, stimmts?


----------



## LarsW (13. November 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Manche Dinge sind so simpel (und) offensichtlich dass man von selbst nicht drauf kommt, stimmts?



Stimmt.Deswegen nochmal die logische Erklärung von mir.
Du willst in ´nen Dungeon,überbrückst die Wartezeit sinnvoll,und regst dich dann darüber auf,wenn du trotz sinnvoller Nutzung deiner Wartezeit,nicht in den Dungeon kommst?
Warum?
Ich kann´s ja verstehen,wenn du wie geschrieben,nur in Sturmwind rumgestanden hast,aber unter dem Aspekt würde ich mich doch nicht aufregend. 
Manche Menschen nehmen´s einfach viel zu ernst..


----------



## Fremder123 (13. November 2012)

Ja, wie das immer absonderlich erscheint wenn jemand Gefühle offenbart, nicht wahr. Bar jeder Emotion mit Speichelfaden am halboffenen Mund vor der Kiste vegetieren ist aber leider nicht mein Ding, ganz so abgestumpft hat mich diese kalte Welt dann doch nicht, auch nicht in einem Spiel. Dir sagt die Bedeutung des Wortes "Wartezeit" etwas? Die Bedeutung des Wortes "überbrücken"? *Nur weil ich imstande bin diese beiden Dinge miteinander zu verknüpfen heißt das NICHT, dass ich endlos mit derlei Überbrückungs-Beschäftigungen zubringen will.* *Das ist NICHT der Sinn meiner Anmeldung in diesem Tool.*

Nochmal und ich schreibe auch ganz langsam, damit es auch der letzte versteht: Die Anmeldung im Dungeonbrowser ist mit der Absicht verbunden, diesen in einem realistischen Zeitrahmen zu betreten. Was nicht geht, wenn die ebenfalls angemeldeten Hinz und Kunz panisch im Sekundentakt auf "Ablehnen" drücken. Dann stiehlt sich manchmal und unverschämterweise eine kleine negative Emotion in mein ansonsten gefestigtes Gedankengut. Ich weiß, das hört sich absurd an in einer Umgebung voller Egoismus und Gefühlskälte, aber auf meine alten Tage halte ich an solch unmodernen Gebräuchen doch lieber fest.

Jetzt verständlich? Ich kann auch eine Skizze anfertigen zur bildlichen Darstellung, so mit Strichmännchen und allem. Lust hätte ich dazu keine, also setze ich einfach mal auf den gesunden Menschenverstand der geneigten Mitleser.


----------



## LarsW (13. November 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Ja, wie das immer absonderlich erscheint wenn jemand Gefühle offenbart, nicht wahr. Bar jeder Emotion mit Speichelfaden am halboffenen Mund vor der Kiste vegetieren ist aber leider nicht mein Ding, ganz so abgestumpft hat mich diese kalte Welt dann doch nicht, auch nicht in einem Spiel. Dir sagt die Bedeutung des Wortes "Wartezeit" etwas? Die Bedeutung des Wortes "überbrücken"?



Warum schließt du aus meiner Antwort gleich Gefühllosigkeit und Dummheit,nur weil ich keinen Ruhepuls von 196 habe?
Ich kann´dich ja schon verstehen (Denn mir sagen nicht nur die Worte "Wartezeit" "überbrücken" und "Toleranz" etwas),aber ich wollte einfach nur freundlich darauf hinweisen,dass es,anscheinend nur für mich persönlich,nicht lohnt sich aufzuregen.
Ich hoffe das sich jetzt dein Puls auf "deine alten Tage" wieder ein wenig beruhigt hat- falls nicht: Gute Besserung!


----------



## Super PePe (13. November 2012)

Harold_vs_Kumar schrieb:


> Ich kann den Fremden durchaus verstehen. Speziell hab ich das Gefühl, dass sich bestimmte Leute einen Spaß draus machen sich als Tanks anzumelden um dann gleich abzulehnen.
> Wenn ich schätzen würde, dann waren Tanks bei mir inzwischen am häufigsten unter den Ablehnern, was, aufgrund des Anmelde-Inv.-Zeitraums von gefühlten 2 Sekunden, quasi mit Absicht vonstatten gehen müsste!



Bei mir sind es meist ein DD. Meistens auch 5-10 Versuche in Folge. Warum sollte ich mich darüber aufregen. Eventuell ist er eingeschlafen, nicht am Rechner, gerade am telefonieren, hat ein "Mob" entdeckt, ist gerade mit Freunden am chatten, weil sie gerade online gekommen sind und er nun doch noch abwarten wollte ob sie gemeinsam was machen usw usw usw. 
Warum sollte das 4 Tanks in Folge nicht auch so gehen? Und wenn es einen nun wirklich auf die Eier geht, dann geht halt mit 4 Freunden, da ist die Gefahr weitgehend minimiert.

Jetzt würde mich aber noch interessieren, wer die bestimmten Leute sind? Die Betonung liegt ja auf "bestimmte" - also die kennt man (nicht unbedingt persönlich). 

Nochwas zu den Tanks. Viele wollen eventuell den Beutel. Der wurde ihn beim Start (sich anmelden als Tank) versprochen. Kommt nun der Invite, fehlt der Beutel in der Auflistung (im Annehmen/ablehnenfenster). Also brechen sie ab. Ist ja auch nachvollziehbar. Es fehlen 2 Tanks, der Beutel aktiviert sich und 10 Tanks melden sich auf Grund der Extrabeute an. DAmit werden 8 def. beim Invite keinen Beutel im Fenster sehen. Was viele aber nicht wissen. Wenn im Verlauf einer Instanz, erneut Tankmangel herrscht, bekommt der aktuelle Tank, der auch so tankt ohne den Beutel vorher im Fenster angezeigt bekommen zu haben, den Beutel - sofern beim Abschluss der Instanz immernoch im System ein Tankmangel vermerkt war. Aber das ist eine Wissenslücken die man schließen kann.
(edit: und das kommt häufiger vor als man denkt)


----------



## RedShirt (13. November 2012)

@PePe

Sicher @ tankbeutel?

Man bekommt den, wenn man beim Anmelden (also nicht Invite) gesehen hat, egal was beim ersten Invite (ersten!) kam. Angeblich soll es, falls ein Spieler aussteigt und einer nachgeholt wird, den Beutel nicht mehr geben, wenn die Tanksituation sich verbessert hat - hatte ich aber auch noch nicht.

Ich hatte bisher nur, daß ich auf Stoffträger Tank auf Beutel hatte, dann umgeloggt und jene 15 Sek später am Pala kein Beutel war... kann aber auch an den Klassen hängen. An einem Tag war Pala Beutel, Krieger keiner.

Glaub da wurd im Hintergrund ohne Patchnote schon geschraubt, Beutel gibts auf alle Fälle auch, wenn im Invite keiner steht. (Selbst paarmal gehabt)


----------



## Super PePe (13. November 2012)

ja da bin ich mir ganz sicher. Frag einfach ein Gm deines Vertrauens.

Beutel im Fenster - Invite kommt ohne Beutel - kein weiterer Tankmangel aller Gruppen bis zum Beenden der Instanz = kein Beutel

Beutel nicht im Fenster - Invite kommt ohne Beutel - im Verlauf entsteht im Tool ein Tankmangel aller Gruppen - Beutel kommt beim Beenden der Instanz

Beutel im Fenster - Invite mit Beutel - egal ob Tankmangel behoben wird oder nicht - Beutel kommt beim Beenden der Instanz

Es spielt dabei keine Rolle ob du ihn vor 2 oder 30 sec. gesehen hast, du umloggst oder noch mal ordentlich popelst - wenn in diesem Zeitfenster ein Tank deines Pools zuschlägt, hast erstmal die Chance vertan - doch wie gesagt kann sich das sekündlich ändern. Das bedeutet: es bringt nichts den Invite abzubrechen nur weil es aufeinmal keinen Beutel gibt. Da alle Tanks auf Tour beim positiven Wechsel hin zum Beutel auch berücksichtig werden- eben um nicht ständig Inviteabbrüche zu haben, weil alle Tanks nur auf den Beutel gieren. Bekommt man keine Beutel am Ende (da auch keiner beim Invite ausgeschrieben war), gab es auch in der Zeit in der man in der Ini ist keine Tankmangel und damit keinen Beutel. Man hat also nichts verpasst. Man erhält also keine Vorteil einen Invite abzubrechen um zu warten bis der Beutel im Invitefenster gelistet wird.


----------



## Noxiel (13. November 2012)

Ich möchte alle Anwesenden nochmal an die [netiquette] und das gemeinsame Miteinander im Forum erinnern. Es ist nicht nötig, sich in irgendeiner Form - völlig gleich wie eloquent und erhaben - über die Wesensart anderer User aufzuregen.


----------



## Tomratz (20. November 2012)

Mal wieder was zum Thema:

Gestern Abend war die Bereitschaft innerhalb der Gilde, gemeinsam Heroinis zu machen, aus diversen Gründen (Rufgrinden, Punktecap schon erreicht usw.) nicht ganz so hoch wie die ganze Zeit, also haben wir uns zu dritt (Tank und zwei DD) für den Dungeonfinder angemeldet

Zuerst gings in den Mogu'shan Palast. Die Ini verlief unspektakulär, abgesehen davon, dass der Random DD recht wenig Schaden gemacht hat. Da ich ihn mir nicht näher angesehen hab, kann ich nicht sagen ob es einfach an Faulheit lag oder ob er erst frisch 90 war. Seinen Schaden haben wir zwei anderen einfach mitgemacht.

Danach dann ins Scharlachrote Kloster. Es fing eigentlich recht gut an, der erste Boss lag ratz fatz, auch wenn auch hier der Schaden des dritten DD (Jäger) ziemlich unterschiedlich war. 

Auf dem Weg zu Bruder Korloff geschah dann, was geschehen musste. Wir wipten zweimal, weil der Jäger sein Pet nicht im Griff hatte. Auf die Aufforderung unseres Tanks, das Pet doch bitte weg zu packen, kam die Antwort "das hat der noch nie gemacht", kommt euch der Spruch bekannt vor?  

Nachdem der Hunter dann kapiert hatte, dass er sein Pet einpacken muss, ging alles locker und flockig. 

Aber wieder mal hat sich die alte Binsenweisheit bewahrheitet "der Jäger ist immer Schuld"


----------



## BannMagnet (20. November 2012)

Tomratz schrieb:


> Aber wieder mal hat sich die alte Binsenweisheit bewahrheitet "der Jäger ist immer Schuld"



Geht der nicht so? "Tank tot, Heiler schuld. Heiler tot, Tank schuld. Alle tot, Jäger schuld." ?   

So. Genug OT. Ich warte auf neue Stories


----------



## Tomratz (20. November 2012)

BannMagnet schrieb:


> Geht der nicht so? "Tank tot, Heiler schuld. Heiler tot, Tank schuld. Alle tot, Jäger schuld." ?
> 
> So. Genug OT. Ich warte auf neue Stories




Jo, so geht der, ich hab halt die Kurzform gewählt


----------



## Shalura (20. November 2012)

Spiele zur Zeit meinen Jäger hoch, Sonntag durfte der nach einem rasanten durchspielen der Scherbenwelt endlich nach Nordend.
Zuerst einmal an dieser Stelle endlich eine positive Anmerkung über die inoffizielle Serverzusammenlegung: Bei der Arenaquest in Nagrand hab ichs mal allein probiert, Pet auf Tank geskillt, Heilglyphe rein und ab die Luzie, aber schon der dritte Questmob zeigte mir die Grenzen des Solospiels. Kurz im Allgemeinchat gefragt, ob jemand zum Helfen da sei und zack war ich schon in einer Gruppe, 5 Leute von 5 Servern, ich fands prima.
Heute hab ich dann von 70 bis 72 3/4 gespielt, teils durch Quests teils Inis und mir fällt auf, daß die anfänglich übermütigen Mönchtanks langsam mal etwas mehr Disziplin haben und nicht sinnlos die halbe Ini pullen und dabei draufgehen. 
Burg Utgarde und Der Nexus verliefen gut und entspannt, und obwohl ich immer noch keinen grossen Plan von der Prioliste des Beastmasters habe bzw immer noch häufig den Einsatz von Fass! versaubeutele liegt mein Jägermeister mit meist 30% des Gesamtschadens in der Ini recht gut vorne.
In Azjol Nerub passierte mir bei Hadronox ein Fehlpull, aber auf nonhero geht das ja noch halbwegs, wenn die Neruber um den rum beim Pull noch alle leben. Hab mich auch entschuldigt dafür und trotzdem meinte unser Mönchtank, er müsse mich ein wenig schief von der Seite anflüstern, so von wegen ICH bin der Tank und nicht du, blablabla... Ich wollt nix sagen und hab ihn nochmals um Verzeihung gebeten, es ist nunmal für mich Routine durch knapp 6 Jahre Spielzeit als Tank die Mobs vor dem Pull rechtszuklicken und der Hunter schiesst dann halt drauflos. Seine Rache war dann, daß er beim Endboss vorgestürmt ist und mit dem Heiler allein drin stand. Der Heiler hatte keine Lust auf sowas und liess erst ihn sterben und dann sich^^ Kurz aufgespachtelt die beiden und diesmal hatte ich 2 Schritte zu weit hinten gestanden als der Pull kam. Ein hämisches " so, das ist der Ausgleich für deinen absichtlichen Pull bei dem Boss grad" erreichte mich vom Tank. Da aber die anderen 2 DD´s bis dato nicht wirklich was geleistet hatten, dauerte der Bosskampf dann doch fast 5 Minuten und der Tank muss wohl fast kollabiert sein, so jedenfalls könnte man das aus seinen Kommentaren deuten. Dem Heiler wurds zu bunt und er schrieb ihm dann nur: weisste, beim trash kannste ja gut Schaden machen mit deinem AOE kack, aber wenn du schon recount flames loslässt, solltest du mal deine DPS an nem Boss beachten.Dafür sperrste den besten DD aus, weil dein kleiner p...emann jetzt kneift wegen nem fehlpull, für den sich der jäger sogar entschuldigt hat. Ich heil dich hier bestimmt nicht weiter. Sprachs und machte Schaden.Geheilt hat er dann nur noch die DD´s und sich, der Mönch knutschte dann auch recht fix den Boden und als der Boss bei 1% war, verlässt er unsere Gruppe. Und das schärfste kommt noch: Die beiden "DD´s" (nummer 1 mit lvl 73 sagenhafte 300 DPS,nummer 2 mit lvl 70 immerhin 560 DPS, meiner einer mit 72 gut 2k) maulten plötzlich rum, was das soll, so sei es je kein wunder daß keiner tanken will und man wartet und so weiter....und dann hab ich gesagt: nee, der grund,warum rnd keiner tanken will sind dds wie ihr, die faul in der gegend rumstehen,keine skills kennen und sich durchschleifen lassen! Anschliessend stand ich direkt mit dem Heiler allein da und wir haben uns noch 2mal angemeldet und uns schön weggelacht, war sehr nett mit ihm im TS anschliessend


----------



## LarsW (21. November 2012)




----------



## Der Jäger war´s (21. November 2012)

Muss nu mal was nachhaken, (vorweg spiele als Main Hunter und habe auch 2 Hunter-Twinks!)

"Auf dem Weg zu Bruder Korloff geschah dann, was geschehen musste. Wir wipten zweimal, weil der Jäger sein Pet nicht im Griff hatte. Auf die Aufforderung unseres Tanks, das Pet doch bitte weg zu packen, kam die Antwort "das hat der noch nie gemacht", kommt euch der Spruch bekannt vor?"

WIESO soll da ein Hunter sein Pet wegpacken ?? - Meines jedenfalls greift nur des an - was ich ihm ansage!

lg

PS: Anfang MOP - Stampede - ungeglyphed - aber 2 Tankpets im Stall - der Tank fing plötzlich das fluchen an ^^


----------



## Angrimssohn (21. November 2012)

Tja, meine Random Gesichichte ist nicht in einer Ini widerfahren sondern dank Crossrealms im schönen Schattenhochland.

Ein Member (Hexenmeister) aus unserer Gilde der fleißig am Leveln war, wollte sehr gerne die Arenaquest machen. Da ich mit meinem 90iger Kriegertank nur ein bissel Angeln wollte, habe ich meine Hilfe angeboten. Wir sind dann entspannt zum Gebiet geflogen. Wir kommen an und sehen, dass dort eine Gruppe an einem der Arenagegner dran war. 

Naja, halt wie im alten Trott gewohnt, macht jede Gruppe dann abwechselnd einen Gegner immer und hilft sich ein wenig mit dem Schaden. War zumindest immer so Standart auf unserem Server. Egal ob dort auch ne Hordegruppe das Event gemacht hat. 

Ich bin dann nach unten geflogen und habe mit etwas Schaden auf den Gegner der anderen Gruppe gemacht. Sie hatten ihn auf unter 50% schon runter geprügelt. Nachdem der Arenagegner down war, startet der Hexenmeister aus meiner Gruppe seinen ersten Gegner......

Und dann ging das Beleidigungsgewitter auf mich los von einem Spieler der anderen Gruppe.....

Spasst, Penner sowie ich hoffe Du verreckst waren seine Worte die auf mich geprasselt sind. (gut als lvl 90 Tank bei dem Event zu sterben kann wohl nur durch AFK-gehen passieren) 
Wenn der Spieler Zeitdruck hatte, dann kann man es auch vernünftig und ohne Beleidigungen sagen. Ist ja alles okay und man kann sich dann auch einigen.

So aber ist nach einigen Jahren Spieler Nr. 3 auf meine Ignorliste gelandet. Da einige Beleidigungen doch mehr als derbe waren hat er on Top noch ein Ticket bekommen. Ich bin als Tank vieles gewohnt und habe mittlerweile auch ein Gemüt aus Plattenrüstung, aber ab und zu ist auch das Fass voll. Keine Ahnung ob Blizzard ob Blizz was macht, aber eine kleine Pause tät dem Spieler mal gut.


----------



## Wynn (21. November 2012)

frostwolf oder aegwyn bestimmt ^^


----------



## Squidd (21. November 2012)

Meine Geschichte ist nichts Besonderes, aber wurmt mich dennoch :/

Die Rede ist von einer ganz speziellen Sorte von Tanks, die sich für was ganz Besonderes halten und den niederen Pöbel (dds & heal) keinen Funken Respekt zollen. Aber in dem Fall war das wahrscheinlich reine Provokation.
Der Spaß beginnt schon beim Eintritt in den Random Dungeon: Ich war noch in der Level-Phase in Pandaria und wurde in die nh-Version der Brauerei als Heiler eingeladen. Natürlich interessierte es den Tank nicht ob eventuell jemand noch umspeccen müsste (meine Wenigkeit) und stürmte schon in die erste Gruppe.

Den Rest könnt ihr euch selber denken: Meine verzweifelten Versuche den Tank zur Besinnung zu bringen, trafen auf die personifizierte Beratungsresistenz. Nachdem er dann verreckt ist, weil ich nicht mehr hinterherkommen konnte begann der shitstorm. Die dds hielten sich brav raus, es ist ja schließlich der TANK!

Selbstverständlich verließ der nette Geselle die unwürdige Gruppe vorzeitig und eine neue Schimpftirade brach über mich herein. Es war allein meine Schuld, dass der Tank sich aus dem Staub gemacht hat, weil ich ja schließlich wie ein kleines Kind rumwhinen würde, so der Rest der Gruppe. 
Und da bin ich erst richtig vom Stuhl gekippt: Dass man seine Würde an den Nagel hängen muss, stur die Klappe halten und die Schikanen anderer über sich ergehen lassen soll nur damit die Gefühle des Tanks nicht verletzt werden und er die Gruppe verlässt - Ist das etwa das normale Verhalten, was von einem verlangt wird? Mich nervt es das ohnehin schon, dass einige Spieler (oft verbreitet unter Tanks) einen Gottkomplex entwickeln und zu ignoranten A********** mutieren. Aber Spieler, die die Meinung vertreten man solle sich dem Beugen und seiner Würde leb wohl sagen regen mich fast noch mehr auf.


----------



## Stevesteel (21. November 2012)

Squidd schrieb:


> Meine Geschichte ist nichts Besonderes, aber wurmt mich dennoch :/
> 
> Die Rede ist von einer ganz speziellen Sorte von Tanks, die sich für was ganz Besonderes halten und den niederen Pöbel (dds & heal) keinen Funken Respekt zollen. Aber in dem Fall war das wahrscheinlich reine Provokation.
> Der Spaß beginnt schon beim Eintritt in den Random Dungeon: Ich war noch in der Level-Phase in Pandaria und wurde in die nh-Version der Brauerei als Heiler eingeladen. Natürlich interessierte es den Tank nicht ob eventuell jemand noch umspeccen müsste (meine Wenigkeit) und stürmte schon in die erste Gruppe.
> ...



Meiner Meinung nach ist das zu pauschal, ersetze das Wort Tank durch Heiler oder DD, schon hast alle Bereiche des täglichen WOW-Miteinander erfasst 
Ich war letztens als DD in einer der Panda-HCs. Der Tak stürmte natürlich auch sofort los, während der Schamenenheiler schrieb, daß er umspeccen müsse.
Naja, den Schwierigkeitsgrad der Instanzen erkennt man auch daran, daß die Gruppe ohne Heiler alles bis zum ersten Boss niedergemacht hat. Dort angekommen wurde natürlich auf den Heiler und sein Mana gewartet. 

Gestern in einer Gruppe als Tankadine gewesen, 85er, Bierbrauereri, nichts dolles, aber ein Schurke hat es während des Runs 3 oder 4x geschafft zu sterben hihi.
Naja, der einzig unverschuldete Tod seinereits war, als der Heiler uns während des Bosskampfes gegen das Riesenkaninchen verließ.


----------



## mrldog (22. November 2012)

Hallöchen,

ich kann ausnahmsweise mal was positives über eine RND-Grp berichten. Ein Bekannter, sein Freund und ich sind als 3er DD-Gruppe über den Browser losmarschiert. Gelandet sind wir in der Ini, wo am Ende der Boss so lustig auf der Brücke hin und hermarschiert und die Boen ins Gesicht bläst. Da ich erst einmal da war, konnte ich mir den Namen noch nicht merken, sorry  Jedenfalls hatte der Tank (vermutlich über ein Addon oder Makro?) gleich nach der Gruppenzuweisung einen Satz in dieser Art gepostet: "Liebe Randomgruppe, ich bin heute das erste Mal in dieser Instanz und kenne die Bosse noch nicht. Seid doch bitte so nett, und teilt mir wichtiges frühzeitig mit". Damit hatte er gleich bei mir einen Stein im Brett - ich fand das einfach sympathisch und ehrlich (und ungewohnt war es auch ). Als wir dann später bei dem Boss mit den Klingenwirbeln einmal gewipte sind, fragte er dann ganz verdrossen, ob es seine Schuld war, bzw. was er besser machen kann. Kurzum - die Gruppenzusammensetzung hätte besser nicht sein können - es hat mal wieder Spaß gemacht, den Leuten nicht immer hinterher hetzen zu müssen 

@ Angrimssohn bzgl. Post #3696 - wieso ist er denn so ausgerastet? Weil der Hexer seine Quest gestartet hat, bevor er seine fertig hatte? Konnte das jetzt nicht 100%ig herauslesen?


----------



## RedShirt (22. November 2012)

Squidd schrieb:


> Meine Geschichte ist nichts Besonderes, aber wurmt mich dennoch :/
> 
> Die Rede ist von einer ganz speziellen Sorte von Tanks, die sich für was ganz Besonderes halten und den niederen Pöbel (dds & heal) keinen Funken Respekt zollen. Aber in dem Fall war das wahrscheinlich reine Provokation.



Wäre das n guter Tank gewesen, hätte er das ohne Heal gepackt - oder wär langsamer geworden. 
Also wars n schlechter Tank, und von schlechten Tanks gibts genug, da sollten Dich n paar schlechte Worte nicht kratzen


----------



## Super PePe (23. November 2012)

Squidd schrieb:


> Meine Geschichte ist nichts Besonderes, aber wurmt mich dennoch :/



Das so Durchschnitt. Tank hat wenig Überblick über den Kampfverlauf. Die DDs sind auch Durchschnitt, da scheinbar keiner über große Mobkenntnis verfügte und somit den Inputschaden nicht auf ein Minimum gedrückt werden konnte und ein Heiler dem ein Satz im Sprachgebrauch fehlt oder zwei: "Uh ich bin ja als Heiler drin" und oder "ohne Heal kein Spiel"
Solchen Spielern kann man nur eins raten: Char löschen oder einmotten und auf Tank rerollen und solchen Tanks empfehlt man auf Heiler umzusatteln.
Tanken ist reines strategisches Denken. Schaden machen ist reine Statistik und Heilen ist Kunst. Es schadet somit keinem mal andere Wege und Blickwinkel zugehen und kennenzulernen. Somit hätte sich die Heilung in dem Fall bis zum ersten Boss selbst bei niedrigem Gear auf lvl 85 auf eine Heiltrank beschränkt.

Wenn ich an zu niedrigen Blutdruck leide, gehe ich gern in LFR oder in den 5Mann lol browser, das wirkt jedesmal Wunder und reduziert mein Kaffeekonsum.


----------



## Valdrasiala (23. November 2012)

Es reduziert den Konsum? Ich brauch da immer nen cappu oder Kaffee, um wieder runterzukommen ;-)


----------



## Super PePe (23. November 2012)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Es reduziert den Konsum? Ich brauch da immer nen cappu oder Kaffee, um wieder runterzukommen ;-)



ne um dann wieder runterzukommen, wenn ich eine Runde zuviel mitgenommen habe, brauche ich das:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQqfBE4alUs&feature=related


----------



## Doofkatze (23. November 2012)

Habe mich gestern rangesetzt und im neuen LFR Teil Fragen zu den ersten 2 Bossen beantwortet, also vernünftig erklärt.



Es war das erste Mal, das ich von 3 verschiedenen Spielern angeflüstert wurde, wie dankbar sie sind, das ich den Kram so ordentlich erkläre^^

Auch wenn der zweite Boss nicht umgefallen ist, weil die Heiler nicht den Debuff runternahmen und die Tagphasen so die komplette Nachtarbeit zunichte machten, war das doch mal relativ schön, sowas zu hören. Passiert schließlich nicht oft. Nach dem zweiten Versuch musste ich dann leider doch raus, weil es spät wurde.


----------



## RedShirt (23. November 2012)

Super schrieb:


> Wenn ich an zu niedrigen Blutdruck leide, gehe ich gern in LFR oder in den 5Mann lol browser, das wirkt jedesmal Wunder und reduziert mein Kaffeekonsum.



LFR ... naja ok =) evtl. Garalon pre-Nerfs
5er glaub ich waren immer einfach durchbomben.
Hab auch zu 95% getankt, daher kanns sein, daß mir wenig passiert ist außer durchrollen. (mittlerweile langt eh DD-Gear und n halber Heiler für die Gruppe)


----------



## Super PePe (23. November 2012)

Und weil ich gerade hier bin und noch die alltägliche Geschichte von unterirdischen Tanks und DDs im Ohr habe, die einen Heiler flammten, weil sie meinten sie habens drauf ohne ihn zu spielen.
Gestern war unser wöchentlicher Workout in MSG10 und wie das so mit freiwilliger "Körperertüchtigung" ist, fehlte uns mal wieder ein DD. 
Kurzer Hand fragte ich eineN HexerIn, der/die in der Suche stand. Er/Sie hatte zwar nur 5/6 exp und 4/6 auf der Habenseite aber das war nicht so beeindruckend. Er/Sie war gehörlos und sagte gleich vor dem Inv, das er/sie nicht mit TS spielt. Nach einer kurzen Beratung entschlossen wir ihn/sie einfach mal einzupacken. Und schaue da es gibt sie noch, die DDs mit Kampfübersicht. 3 mal hätte er/sie BR machen können, 2 mal sollte er/sie es und einmal war es nicht nötig. Und genau diese 2mal kam der Rezz punktgenau und der Rezz der unnötig wäre, blieb auch aus. Mal von seinem/ihrem fehlerfreien Movement und der akzeptablem DMG abgesehen, war es für mich als Tank eine Freude ihm/ihr beim Spielen zu zuschauen. 
Es gibt sie also doch noch, die DDs, die es einfach drauf haben auch ohne das man ständig im TS rumblubbern muss wo der linke und wo der rechte Fuss zu stehen hat.


----------



## Wynn (23. November 2012)

Ein Typischer abend mit aegwyn im lfr tool und das ist noch das jugendfreie programm




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Super PePe (23. November 2012)

RedShirt schrieb:


> LFR ... naja ok =) evtl. Garalon pre-Nerfs
> 5er glaub ich waren immer einfach durchbomben.
> Hab auch zu 95% getankt, daher kanns sein, daß mir wenig passiert ist außer durchrollen. (mittlerweile langt eh DD-Gear und n halber Heiler für die Gruppe)



Da hast du recht. Aber gab es bei BigBugUdo ein Nerf? Darum haben wir ihn am Mittwoch im Lolbrowser mit 11 Mann gelegt (war ne starke Leistung von den 2 Heilern die 3 Mages, die 2 Priester und den Warri/Hunter am Leben zu halten).
Zu den 5er inis muss ich erwähnen, das ich ein Ästhet bin. Das bedeutet, dass ich eine Kür erwarte wenn ich da mit Spielern durchlaufe. Denn ich bin der Überzeugung, dass wenn man absichtlich/leichtsinnig die Spielmechanik überheilt oder wegtankt, sich diese Fehler einfach einbürgern (Spieler sich schnell daran gewöhnen und diese Fehler dann nur schwer abzustellen sind) und dann wenn es darauf ankommt eben nicht mehr versucht wird das Problem spielerisch zu lösen, sondern wie gewohnt mit der Brechstange vorzugehen (oder mit einem Shitstorm Nerf-Nerfgeschrei im Forum endet). 
Das fiel mir bei den Herausforderungen auf, wie leichtsinnig und unbedarft dort am Trash gewiped wurde. Man musst ihnen wieder von Null ihre Klasse und ihre Gegner erklären - welche Mobs sind gefährlich, welcher Cast ist kickbar und welcher muss gekickt werden, was man alles mit CC so anstellen könnte und vorallem was ist gegen die Mobs selbst einsetzbar und wie und wo man was ignorieren kann um zügig voranzukommen. 
Das mag zwar für viele penetrant penible vorkommen aber mich regen solche Fehler (die im 5er nicht zum Wipe oder Tote führt) einfach tierisch auf - Fehler wie falsche Laufweg, keine Kicks (weil der Heiler ja alles wegheilen kann), kein Zauberraub (von Mages und DKs) usw. Es stirbt zwar in 5er HC keiner daran aber wie gesagt wenn es dann darauf ankommt, fehlen diese Feinheiten in der "Rota" und dann kommt noch dazu dass man gern den Fehler nicht an sich sucht, an seiner Spielweise, sondern dann ist es zuwenig Gear, zu wenig DMG, zu wenig Heal, zu weicher Tank und was man sich da noch alles als Ausrede für die eigene Unfähigkeit sucht. 
Und darum eignet sich der 5erlolbrowser recht gut um seinen Blutdruck aus dem Keller zu bekommen - jedenfalls für mich.


----------



## Raijka (23. November 2012)

Gerstern Abend 23 Uhr kam ich auf die Idee mich dem LFR für die Terasse anzuschließen ^^ Ich hatte keine Ahnung was mich erwartet aber der Dritte Boss kann für meinen Hunter eine Schusswaffe dropen und die brauche ich dringend.  

Also rein mit mir erster Boss kurze Erklärung und ab gehts er lag First try ohne Tote super dachte ich mir ging ja gut plötzlich bestand der Raid aus 6 Leuten alle anderen waren weg ???????? Wir die restlichen waren ein wenig verwirrt was da ab geht aber eine halbe stunde später waren wir wieder Voll besetzt und weiter ging es. Tja erster Versuch beim 2 Boss ging leider in die Hose aber beim 2 Lag er und dritter und letzter Boss first try keine Probleme.
Mit den kurzen Erklärungen die der Tank abgegeben hat ging es eigendlich super gut und ohne tote so kann LFR auch sein nur die Schusswaffe war nicht dabei aber das bin ich nun schon gewöhnt.


----------



## RedShirt (23. November 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> Ein Typischer abend



13.48 ist abends? :/ 



Super schrieb:


> Da hast du recht. Aber gab es bei BigBugUdo ein Nerf? Darum haben wir ihn am Mittwoch im Lolbrowser mit 11 Mann gelegt (war ne starke Leistung von den 2 Heilern die 3 Mages, die 2 Priester und den Warri/Hunter am Leben zu halten).



Ja. Denn Crush hat jetzt CD, Boss+Beine wesentlich weniger HP und noch was, das ich vergessen hab.

Bei Einführung war das ne Wand für LFR =) Da ging nix. Erste Woche hab ich ihn darum auch net gelegt.

Auf mittlerweile "Königsdisziplinen" wie CCs, Kiten, Unterbrechen brauch ich net eingehen, im Normalraid kommt da mehr. Sonst ist es halt einfach Schaden machen, laufen, Heilen... net soo schwer. Wotlk-Niveau in etwa.


----------



## Flavastulta (23. November 2012)

Nur eine Minianekdote vom 2. Boss von der Terrasse im LFR.



Wipe, Anfang 2. Nachtphase.

Der Chatverlauf, sinngemäß wiedergegeben und sehr kurz aufeinanderfolgend:

Tank: "Wann lernen die DDs endlich mal wie man diesen Boss spielt?"

DD: "Die Heiler habens voll verkackt die Tanks am Leben zu halten!"

Heiler: "Warum kriegen die scheiß Tanks das mit dem Abspotten nicht hin?!"


Und die Moral von der Geschicht? Schuld sind alle, nur ich nicht!


----------



## Wynn (23. November 2012)

RedShirt schrieb:


> 13.48 ist abends? :/



wie gesagt jugendfreie version von aegwyn ^^ 

wenn ich das posten würde was abends beim lfr von aegwyn und frostwolf abends kommt würde ich ne verwarnung wegen pervesen dekadenten sprachgebraucht bekommen ^^


----------



## Shalura (23. November 2012)

Gestern abend den Hunter auf 76 bekommen und auch exzessiven Gebrauch von Irreführung gemacht.
War mit nem Arbeitskollegen unterwegs und haben uns für die ein oder andere Ini angemeldet. Komisch war schonmal, daß wir 1 DD, 1 Heiler (mein Kollege) und 1 Tank waren, aber ausnahmsweise auf die restlichen 2 DD´s gut 20 Minuten warten mussten.
Erste Ini: Violette Festung. Habe ich mit meinen eigenen Tanks immer gerne gemacht, als DD war ich zum ersten mal drin. Bis zum Schluss lag ich im Recount auf dem ersten Platz (62% des Overall Damage), ungewöhnlich mit nem DK Tank....MD war auf Dauercd, weil ich trotz Totstellen Dauerkandidat auf der Aggroliste war....Mit knapp 2,8k am Boss dachte ich, so wenig Schaden könne der DK doch nicht rausdrücken, aber es waren sagenhafte 400(!) DPS, die der 76er DK machte, der anwesende Magier und Schamie kamen auf jeweils 900 DPS... Kollege und ich waren im TS und haben gefrotzelt und er meinte nebenbei so: Weisst du eigentlich, daß du der einzige bist, den ich nicht heilen muss? Am Ende konnte ich mir auf die Frage, ob wir noch eine machen den Spruch" Nein Danke, mir hats gereicht, euch durch eine Ini zu ziehen, normalerweise nehm ich für sowas Gold " nicht verkneifen.
Zweite Ini: An´Kahet, diesmal ein Mönch als Tank, ein DK DD und eine Hexe. Irgendwie zog der DK immer Aggro und flamte auf dem armen Möch rum. Also kurzerhand mit dem tank geflüstert, daß er mal kurz sämtliche Aktionen einstellt und ich dem DK mal ein paar Mobs zur Begrüssung schicke. MD auf ihn, und die erste nach unten führende Treppe runter und mal ein paar Fallen und ne handvoll Multishots in die Mobs. Ehe er es sich versah, lag er auch schon am Boden. Der Mönch übernimmt und mein Kollege freut sich, endlich was zu tun zu haben 
DK: Ey Hunta, was soll derr Schaisz? (Original Text!) Ich: Oh sorry, ich dachte du wolltest tanken, weil du doch sowieso immer spottest^^ DK: Allta, isch schreibb tigget, du huso. f... dich du dreckzhunta. Ich: Ok, vielen Dank für deine Soziale Inkompetenz. ich wünsche dir viel Spaß beim ausfüllen eines Tickets und hoffe, der Gamemaster kann dein Anliegen interpretieren. Ich hoffe, du weisst, daß in einem solchen Beschwerdefall der Chat kontrolliert wird und daß deine Ausdrucksweise nicht die netteste ist. Ich wünsche dir noch einen schönen Abend und hoffe, du wirst deine Spielpause sinnvoll nutzen, zum Beispiel mal mit dem Besuch der Schule und auffrischen deiner Sprachkenntnisse.   Sprachs und eben den Kickvote bestätigt, den der Tank gestartet hatte. Man glaubt es kaum, aber gut eine halbe Stunde später whisperte mich ein GM an und fragte mich ernsthaft, ob ich in dem Fall Beschwerde gegen diesen Spieler einlegen will. Eine Spielpause von 3 Tagen hatte er sich wohl wegen Beleidigung gegenüber dem GM eingehandelt und meine Beschwerde würde ihm zu weiteren 3 Tagen verhelfen. Engelchen auf der rechten Schulter meinte: lass es sein, wer weiss,was für eine arme wurst das war. Teufelchen links schrie: sag ja, wenn der damit durchkommt, macht der immer so weiter und nicht jeder beschwert sich, lass ihn mal 6 tage versauern! Ok, also dem GM eben erklärt, daß ich mich durch diese Ausdrucksweise doch schon belästigt gefühlt habe und da meinte der dann: Vielen Dank, deine Beschwerde wird nun registriert und damit du nicht mehr von diesem Spieler belästigt werden kannst, werden wir jetzt, wenn du es wünscht, intern eine Sperre zwischen euren Accounts einrichten, damit ihr nicht mehr aufeinander prallt.

DAS hätte ich ja nicht für möglich gehalten...


----------



## Torode (23. November 2012)

Ich mag diese Leute, die die Spieler von Aegwynn pauschalisieren, nicht. Ich spiel auch da


----------



## Dalfi (23. November 2012)

Hatten heute auch ein wenig Spaß bei Sha ^^

Wie ich so mit meinem Hunter am Gipfel rumeier hör ich Mr. Motzki wie er den ganzen Gipfel beschallt, kurz überlegt, ne haste die Woche nicht gelegt also im /1. kurz gefragt und auch direkt Invite bekommen. Kurzer Blick aufs Grid 3/4 des Raids "Grau", Rest kurz davor  .
Naja egal hingeflogen und rein ins getümmel. Wunder mich nur wieso der Sha vor mir steht und ich von hinten Lichtblitze reinkrieg, die irgendwie verdächtige Ähnlichkeit haben mit dem Smite eines Diszi.

Die zahlenmäßig auf Blackrock hoffnungslos unterlegene Allianz wird doch nicht so frech sein...Zoom nächster Treffer und im Raidchat ploppen die ersten Meldungen auf das sich einige Suizidal angehauchte Allianzler in unseren Kampf einmischen und dem Sha zu Hilfe eilen wollen. Das ging so lange gut bis der Sha bei 4kk HP in einen bis dato unbekannten Enrage verfiel, weil halt ständig 3/4 des Raids mit dem Weg vom Friedhof zurück beschäftigt waren und das den Kampf deutlich in die Länge zog. War unglücklicherweise der nördlichste Spawnpunkt und der zugehörige Friedhof ist gute 60 Geisterfußmarsch Sekunden entfernt  .

Kaum das der Sha wieder da war taggen ihn die geschätz 20 Allies und denken allen Ernstes sie kommen damit durch. Aber so nicht  das war endlich mal wieder halbwegs sowas wie Open PvP . Leider hat die Allianz es nicht fertig gebracht noch ein paar Leute zusammen zu trommeln, so dass das kleine Gemetzel nach weniger als 10 Minuten mit dem ungeordneten Rückzug für die dreisten Einmischer endetet, also für die, welche nicht bereits bei Bob standen.

Naja danach durften wir dann in aller Ruhe den Sha legen während die Allianzler es vorzogen, in gebührendem Abstand sowohl zum Sha als auch zum Boden dem Kill als Zuschauer beizuwohnen. Ob es danach zu weiteren von Rachegelüsten getrieben Ausschreitungen kam kann ich nicht sagen, da ich, von den 28,50 Gold einen Saufen gegangen bin gegen den Frust, dass mein Edeltwink gestern die Hose kriegt und der Main immer noch mit LFR Klamotten den Hintern vorm Erfrieren schützen muss


----------



## Wynn (24. November 2012)

Torode schrieb:


> Ich mag diese Leute, die die Spieler von Aegwynn pauschalisieren, nicht. Ich spiel auch da



du bist halt der qouten aegwyner der der presse vorgestellt wird als mustergültiges exemplar


----------



## Super PePe (24. November 2012)

Wer OpenPvP mag, und ich mag es, kommt bei Sha am Dienstag und Mittwoch auf BR auf seine Kosten. Ich bin jedesmal wieder aufs Neue entzückt.


----------



## Alux (24. November 2012)

Super schrieb:


> Wer OpenPvP mag, und ich mag es, kommt bei Sha am Dienstag und Mittwoch auf BR auf seine Kosten. Ich bin jedesmal wieder aufs Neue entzückt.



Ist auf Madmortem auch immer wieder lustig, nur mit dem Unterschied Horde:Allianz  0,43:1 wenn dann noch paar PvP Bobs in der Gruppe hast kannsts schon abschreiben.



Shalura schrieb:


> Erste Ini: Violette Festung. Habe ich mit meinen eigenen Tanks immer gerne gemacht, als DD war ich zum ersten mal drin. Bis zum Schluss lag ich im Recount auf dem ersten Platz (62% des Overall Damage), ungewöhnlich mit nem DK Tank....MD war auf Dauercd, weil ich trotz Totstellen Dauerkandidat auf der Aggroliste war....Mit knapp 2,8k am Boss dachte ich, so wenig Schaden könne der DK doch nicht rausdrücken, aber es waren sagenhafte 400(!) DPS, die der 76er DK machte, der anwesende Magier und Schamie kamen auf jeweils 900 DPS... Kollege und ich waren im TS und haben gefrotzelt und er meinte nebenbei so: Weisst du eigentlich, daß du der einzige bist, den ich nicht heilen muss? Am Ende konnte ich mir auf die Frage, ob wir noch eine machen den Spruch" Nein Danke, mir hats gereicht, euch durch eine Ini zu ziehen, normalerweise nehm ich für sowas Gold " nicht verkneifen.



Joa Kumpel Hat sich jetzt auch endlich seine Hexe auf 90 gezogen und gleichmal HCs gegrast, ich hab mich mal wieder ans heilen getraut nach Monaten noheal
Jaa ich musste in 2 Inis alles hart gegendrücken nur nicht den Tank. Dann gabs mal Mogu Palace wo mein Kumpel Daueraggro hatte und und und... .  Das Schlimmste an allem ist, dass er mit teilweise grünem Gear und kaum HC Sachen schon fast mehr Schaden macht als unser Hexer im Raid.


----------



## Alux (24. November 2012)

fuu doppelpost


----------



## Wynn (24. November 2012)

Super schrieb:


> Wer OpenPvP mag, und ich mag es, kommt bei Sha am Dienstag und Mittwoch auf BR auf seine Kosten. Ich bin jedesmal wieder aufs Neue entzückt.



nur das kein open pvp ist sondern kiddie ganken genauso wie jemanden umklatschen der low hp ist oder 3 mobs an sich hat aber die leute werden auch irgendwann noch erwachsen oder kandidaten für mitten im leben


----------



## Dalfi (24. November 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> nur das kein open pvp ist sondern kiddie ganken genauso wie jemanden umklatschen der low hp ist oder 3 mobs an sich hat aber die leute werden auch irgendwann noch erwischen oder kandidaten für mitten im leben




Würde mich interessieren welcher Fraktion Du angehörst, der die zuerst gestänkert hat, oder der, die auf Rache sinnend den gegnerischen Try ebenfalls unterminiert hat   .

Dem weinerlichen Unterton in deinem Post nach würde ich ja fast vermuten das ersteres zutrifft.


----------



## Wynn (24. November 2012)

ah blackrock - ist wie frostwolf,aegwyn und onyxia - da braucht ich garnicht erst anfangen zu diskutieren weil ich ja dann aufs niveau von den armen würstchen gehen würde ^^


----------



## Super PePe (24. November 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> ah blackrock - ist wie frostwolf,aegwyn und onyxia - da braucht ich garnicht erst anfangen zu diskutieren weil ich ja dann aufs niveau von den armen würstchen gehen würde ^^



Du hast doch schon längst angefangen zu diskutieren. Aber danke für den Lacher, der dein Post verursacht. 

Nur soviel wenn 5 40er Gruppen auf 3 40er Gruppen vom andern Ufer treffen, raucht es. Das hat wenig mit deiner dümmlichen Kiddiegänkerreiweinerei zu tun - das einfach Physik - wo gehobelt wird fallen Späne.


----------



## Dalfi (25. November 2012)

Super schrieb:


> Du hast doch schon längst angefangen zu diskutieren. Aber danke für den Lacher, der dein Post verursacht.
> 
> Nur soviel wenn 5 40er Gruppen auf 3 40er Gruppen vom andern Ufer treffen, raucht es. Das hat wenig mit deiner dümmlichen Kiddiegänkerreiweinerei zu tun - das einfach Physik - wo gehobelt wird fallen Späne.




/sign !


----------



## Shalura (25. November 2012)

Naja, dieses "Pseudo" Open PVP gab es zu Classic Zeiten doch auch schon, wenn die Weltbosse angegangen wurden. Oft genug ging es damals aber nur um den reinen Störfaktor, heutzutage geht es meiner Meinung nach eher darum, daß man sauer ist, wenn die andere Fraktion den Weltboss für sich taggt und es halt pure Missgunst ist, daß man selber ja jetzt die nächsten 2 Tage nicht an sein T-Teil kommen kann...Schon oft genug erlebt, daß bei uns ne Handvoll Hordler am Sha wartet, bis der Rest eintrudelt und wenn dann mal die Allianz einrückt, wird sofort PVP angemacht und sich neben die Allies gestellt, um ja etwas Schaden mit abzubekommen und dann geht die Keilerei auch schon los. Rücken dann endlich die letzten Hordler an, gibt´s nur noch Chaos und man verprügelt sich gegenseitig.



Neues vom Hunter: Gestern 80 geworden und endlich in die Cata-Gebiete geflogen sowie 3 mal Schwarzfelshöhlen und 1 mal Thron der Gezeiten gelandet. Zusätzlich zu den Einkäufen im AH und den Questbelohnungen konnte ich alle Accountteile ablegen und einen ordentlichen Sprung machen. Letzte Ini vor 80 war Alt-Stratholme, wo ich Irreführung mal wieder auf Dauercd hatte. dem Tank selber hats wohl etwas gestunken, denn er meinte, wenn ich das nicht unterlasse, sterb ich. Ausserdem sollte ich mein Pet mal wegpacken oder auf passiv stellen. Ich hab versucht ihm zu erklären, daß das als Beastmaster schlecht ist und mein Schaden dann um 50% einbricht und er meinte nur, daß genau das ja der Sinn und zweck sei, da er Recount anführen wolle... 

Mein Schwager zog mich im Anschluss noch 1 mal durch die Schwarzfelshöhlen, da ich gern das Schmuckstück von Corla gehabt hätte, dies jedoch bei einem der anderen Runs per LFG von einem Palatank erwürfelt wurde. Ich hab ihm einige male gesagt, er solle mich doch bitte etwas heilen, aber ich lag dann dank seinem DPS Wahn bei jedem Boss im Dreck :-) Lustig war Karsh, da hab ich ihm gesagt, er muss den immer wieder kurz ins Feuer ziehen und dann wieder raus mit dem, wegen dem Rüstungsschmelzdebuff. Trotz TS ignoriert er mich und prügelt auf Karsh rum wie ein Berserker und wundert sich, warum er den nicht down bekommt. Ok,denk ich mir, Ablenkenden Schuss drauf und kurz ins Feuer laufen lassen, was macht Schwagerlein? Bleibt mit dem mitten im Feuer. Bei der Aktion stand Karsh dann noch exakt 10 Sekunden, meine Lichter waren jedoch schon nach 6 Sekunden aus ;-)  Und mein Schwager meinte nur: Ja bin ich Tank, muss ich die Bosskämpfe kennen??? Ähm wenn du mich ziehst: ja^^^

Mal schauen, was der heutige Tag noch lustiges bringt, Pandaria, ich bin unterwegs ;-)


----------



## Tomratz (26. November 2012)

Shalura schrieb:


> DAS hätte ich ja nicht für möglich gehalten...




Hab kein Fullquote gemacht aber die Story  made my day.

Am Wochenende hab ich mal wieder deutlich gemerkt, welchen Unterschied Raidgear zu normalem Gear doch ausmacht.

Zwar haben wir in der Gilde grad mal die ersten 3 Bosse im Mogushangewölbe down, aber ich hatte schon ziemliches Lootglück, sowohl beim normalen Raid als auch im LfR, so dass das Priesterlein schon einiges an guten Klamotten am Leib rumträgt.

Da es aber ja immer noch paar Sachen über Tapferkeitspunkte gibt und nicht immer eine Gildengruppe zusammen kommt, hab ich mich mal wieder fürs Trottellotto, als Shadow, angemeldet.

Der Invite kam und es ging zum Tor der untergehenden Sonne. 

Ich hab mir die Gruppenzusammenstellung nicht gemerkt, war auch nicht weiter wichtig, da es tatsächlich ein reines bomb and rush war.

Obwohl ich da erst einmal gewesen bin, ergaben sich keinerlei Schwierigkeiten, die Bosse lagen jeweils ratz fatz. Was mir aber aufgefallen ist, ich lag über die ganze Ini locker mit 15-20 K DpS über allen anderen, ein oder zweimal hatte ich sogar einzelne Mobs direkt an mir kleben, bis die aber bei mir waren, hatte ich sie dann auch schon weggebrazzt. Anstrengen musste ich mich dabei in keinster Weise. Hab mir dann zwischendurch mal die anderen DD angeschaut und gesehen, dass da eben noch viel blaue Klamotten waren.

Spaß hats trotzdem gemacht, auch wenn es natürlich auf Grund dieser Tatsache kein richtiger Vergleich war. Beim würfeln hab ich entweder auf dissen oder auf Gier gedrückt, schliesslich konnten die anderen tatsächlich noch was von den Klamotten brauchen und Gold kann ich auch anderswo genug farmen.


----------



## Firun (26. November 2012)

*OT* Beiträge Entfernt, bleibt bitte beim Thema .


----------



## garak111 (26. November 2012)

Tomratz schrieb:


> Spaß hats trotzdem gemacht, auch wenn es natürlich auf Grund dieser Tatsache kein richtiger Vergleich war. Beim würfeln hab ich entweder auf dissen oder auf Gier gedrückt, schliesslich konnten die anderen tatsächlich noch was von den Klamotten brauchen und Gold kann ich auch anderswo genug farmen.



Wie jetzt? Bedarf für Gold? Soll ich nun ein Lob aussprechen, weil du dass nicht gemacht hast? Äh, würd mich da eher in Grund und Boden schämen, wenn ich einem was wegwürfel, der es fürs Gear noch gebrauchen kann, aber ich das Teil beim ventor veräussern möchte.

Oder verstehe ich da jetzt was nicht?


----------



## Fremder123 (26. November 2012)

Tomratz schrieb:


> Beim würfeln hab ich entweder *auf dissen oder auf Gier* gedrückt


Sollte klar sein. Für den Rest seiner Aussage gilt: Nicht immer jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage legen, lebt sich entspannter.


----------



## Tomratz (26. November 2012)

garak111 schrieb:


> Wie jetzt? Bedarf für Gold? Soll ich nun ein Lob aussprechen, weil du dass nicht gemacht hast? Äh, würd mich da eher in Grund und Boden schämen, wenn ich einem was wegwürfel, der es fürs Gear noch gebrauchen kann, aber ich das Teil beim ventor veräussern möchte.
> 
> Oder verstehe ich da jetzt was nicht?



Ich glaub, du hast mich in der Tat falsch verstanden.

Ich hatte jeweils ein Fenster, in dem ich sowohl Bedarf, Gier oder eben auch Entzaubern drücken konnte (oder passen  , das ging auch noch). Da ich eine Stoff-Casterklasse spiele, wird das bei Stoffitems eben so angezeigt, auch wenn mein Gear schon wesentlich besser ist.

Nun habe ich es schon oft erlebt, dass Leute einfach Bedarf drücken sobald sie es können, und damit anderen, die das Zeug tatsächlich noch brauchen können, das Item wegwürfeln. Was ich da schon Flamewars erlebt hab  .

Ich habe tatsächlich den Bedarf-Knopf bewusst ignoriert und eben nur Gier gedrückt, weil ich das Zeug eh nur zum NPC tragen würde, während es für den anderen eine echte Verbesserung gewesen wär. Das hab ich auch nur der Vollständigkeit wegen reingeschrieben, nicht, um von der Community dafür gelobt zu werden.

Und nein, du musst mich jetzt auch nicht ausdrücklich loben, ich mache nur das, was ich bei vernünftigen anderen Spielern auch schon gesehen hab. Das ging sogar schon so weit, dass mir ein Bärchentank in einer Hero ein Teil in die Hand gedrückt hat, auf das wir beide nur Gier gewürfelt hatten und wo uns im nachhinein ein Gildenkollege gesagt hatte, dass dieses Teil durchaus für mich gut wäre. Das Bärchen hatte das Teil rechtmässig erwürfelt und hätts verkaufen können. Er hat es mir gegeben, wofür ich sehr dankbar war.


----------



## garak111 (26. November 2012)

Ja soooory, vielleicht reagiere ich da ein bisschen unsensibel und leicht angegriffen, aber:

Es war ein mal ein kleiner "Heul"-Shammy, der wurde 90 und wollte sein Equip verbessern. Anfänglich war er eine Gefahr für schlechtequipte Tanks, die auch nicht wissen, wie man seine CD richtig einsetzen sollte. Aber pullern, wie die Großen  Der hatte viel, viel zu viel schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. 2 X droppte der Heilkolben in der Inze. Das eine mal hat ihn ein Pala weggewürfelt. Dieser war anfänglich DD und hat dann den Boss getankt, weil sich der richtige Tank kurz davor verabschiedet hat. Naja, vielleicht sammelt er bereits seine Heilerklamotten. Und das andere mal hat ein Shadow zugeschlagen. Naja, auch eine gute Waffe für diesen, allerdings hatte er schon was episches im Slot. Und ich will gar nicht aufzählen, wieviele Mages sich mit Wille-Items versorgten, weil diese ein höheres Itemlevel hatten, wie ihre bisherigen.

Nein, ich würfel mit meinem Heiler nicht auf Treff-Items, nicht mal aus Rache. Die einzige "Rache" war, denjenigen auf Healignore zu setzen. Der ein oder andere Mage, durfte dann schon mal laufen. Meistens passierts aber beim Endboss.....

Vielleicht hatte Malte mit meiner Einstellung ein Einsehen. Als "Belohnung" hat er mir in der Jadeschlage dann den epischen Kolben zukommen lassen. 

Items an andere verlieren, die besser würfel ist ärgerlich. Aber wenns dann noch für die Katz war..... ich geh lieber eine rauchen.


----------



## Tomratz (26. November 2012)

Ich kenn die Problematik auch zur Genüge, ist mir leider auch schon oft passiert.

Da ich aber jetzt vom Equip her tatsächlich nichts mehr aus den Hero Inis brauche, belass ich es eben beim Gierwurf, wobei man ja auch nicht immer die Zeit hat, die anderen Gruppenmitglieder zu scannen, ob die nicht aus purer Goldsucht Bedarf machen wo es nicht nötig wär.

Da man aber auf Raidlevel genug Möglichkeiten hat, an Gold ranzukommen, geht mir ein solches "Fehlverhalten" der anderen Gruppenmitglieder ziemlich wo vorbei.

Wenn ich bedenke, dass ich von Freitag bis heute, bei relativ wenig Spielzeit und doch immer mal notwendiger Repkosten, doch schon wieder locker 1K Gold zusammen bekommen  hab (und das wirklich ohne jetzt heftigst zu "farmen"), dann tun mir solche Spieler leid, die auf Kosten anderer ihren Goldbestand mehren müssen.

Die Repkosten für den Raid kommen bei uns sowieso aus der Gildenbank, also ist das Gold, das ich nebenher einstecke, für Spaßitems, evtl. für Blutgeister (wegen der schönen Schneiderrezepte die ich habe) oder einfach für ein gutes Gefühl.

Idioten, die anderen das nötige Equip wegninjaen wirds leider immer wieder geben, umso schöner ist es, wenn man hier auf Leute trifft, die es anderen, schlechter equippten Leuten gönnen, wenn die was bekommen.


----------



## Tidra-on (27. November 2012)

Leute ich bin egosistisch...wurde mir zumindest nahegelegt...

Spiele der Zeit in meiner Lev Stop Gilde ne Priesterin (Holy). Mit nem Gildie sind wir dann in den DF gehopst. Es kam Stratholme. Wie in letzter Zeit häufig der Fall, waren natürlich auch Mönche, diesmal 2 dabei. Ich habe nichts grundsätzliches gegen Monks. Allerdings drängt sich mir der Eindruck auf, das viele einfach mit dieser Klasse überfordert sind. Das macht regelmässige Inigänge stellenweise zu arg frustrierenden Erlebnissen im Low Lev Bereich.
Diesmal wars also ein Tank Monk nebst seiner DD Freundin. Und wie geahnt, wird da quer durch die Ini gerollt und gesprinntet, gepullt was das Zeug hält....Es passiert was geschehen muss. Meine Wenigkeit und ein Dudu looten gerade noch die letzte Mob Gruppe, da istder Tank MOnk schon in die nächste Gruppe gerauscht. Da auch Heilzauber immer noch nicht um Ecken und durch Wände zaubern können, erreichte ich den Ort des Geschehens leider knapp zu spät. Na gut denk ich kann passieren vielleicht isser ja jetzt vorsichtiger. Puste kuchen -nach einem erstem Murrer- gings in gleichem Masse weiter. Diesmal jedoch in den Katakomben des Kreuzzugs. Und auch da bekomme ich Heilzauber nicht durch Wände gecastet. Und wieder ---zack bumm--Tank tot.
Jetzt gings los: "Skill auf Diszi um!"
Ich: "??? Skill halt auf WARTEN um"
Er: "Wie meinst du das?"
Jetzt mischte sich seine Monkkollegin ein.
Sie: "Du bist zu langsam."
Ich: "Wenn ihr einfach weiterennt, wenn die Gruppe nicht beisammen ist ist das nicht mein Problem."
Sie: "Wie kann man nurso egoitisch sein. Wir Monks haben schliesslich ein Buff der uns nur bestimmte Zeit 50 % mehr Ep gibt..."
Ich: "Und wo ist das jetzt mein Problem?"
Irwann war dann ruhe und es klappte plötzlich mit dem Tanken.
Also ehrlich , da wird man ernsthaft als egoistisch tituliert weil man nicht durch die Gegend hetzt als gäbe es kein Morgen mehr? Abgesehen davon das anfangs drauf hiungewiesen wurde das fast alle noch die Quests haben und wir die bitte machen mögen. Einmal wurde er drauf hingewiesen, einen Boss hatter ganz ausgelassen....soviel zum Thema Egosismus...


----------



## LarsW (27. November 2012)

Das kenne ich zu genüge- aber frei nach Barlow:"Wer den Priester verarscht- DER LÄUFT!"


----------



## Fremder123 (27. November 2012)

Tidra-on schrieb:


> Sie: "Wie kann man nurso egoitisch sein. Wir Monks haben schliesslich ein Buff der uns nur bestimmte Zeit 50 % mehr Ep gibt..."


Die Begründung hab ich auch noch nicht gehört. Nicht schlecht.  Ich nehm den Buff mit meinem Monk zwar auch mit, aber eben nur weil er da ist, so als Schmankerl nebenher. Die ganze Hetzerei find ich auch ein ums andere Mal wunderlich bis nervig. Was bringt das? Wozu auf Teufel komm raus Maxlevel werden? Um so zeitig wie möglich wieder die tägliche Daily-Tretmühle zu erreichen? Wahnsinnig erstrebenswert. Und darum spiele ich beim leveln (sofern Skillung vorhanden) fast nur noch Tanks und/ oder Heiler. So hab ich ein klein wenig Kontrolle und muss mich nicht oder selten mit übersteigerten Egos rumärgern.

Letztens machte dann allerdings die Gruppe Druck auf MICH als Tank (war mit meiner 70er Kriegerin unterwegs). Heiler und 2/3 DDs waren aus einer Gilde und in Burg Utgarde ging es ihnen nicht schnell genug. Dabei war es schon spät und ich wollte eigentlich nur noch eine gemütliche Ini vorm schlafen für etwas EP durchtanken. Grad der Heiler holte immer wieder Gruppen dazu, die ich dann einfangen durfte. Anfangs war ich etwas genervt davon, blieb aber ruhig und passte mich schließlich doch an. Pullte dann eben den ganzen Raum, machte so eh den meisten Schaden. Vom Heiler lass ich mir sowas gefallen, er darf das dann schließlich ausbügeln. Hab aber generell einen eher gemütlichen Tankstil und daher auch schon ungeduldige DDs erlebt die sich für Tanks halten und da werd ich dann fuchsig. Die meisten sind spätestens dann still wenn man mal anspricht dass sie doch endlich mal spürbar Schaden machen sollen wenn sie schon pullen (insgeheim wohlwissend dass dies die aktuelle Tank- und Rachemechanik gar nicht zulässt^^). Da ist dann schnell Ruhe und wenn nicht, geh ich halt aus der Gruppe, setze alle Störenfriede auf igno und melde neu an, bin eh nach Sekunden wieder drin.

Ich frag mich halt mehr und mehr: Wozu noch DD spielen beim leveln? Hat eh nur Nachteile - weniger Schaden, längere Wartezeiten. Ein Hoch auf das Tankdasein.


----------



## Xalnarit (27. November 2012)

Hm, ich spiel eigenltich nur Heil/Tank Klassen und wenn ich in einer Ini bin sage ich nach dem ersten DD Pull meinem Tank/Heal Gegenstück eigentlich immer, dass ich diesem DD die Mobs nicht abnehme die er pullt, bzw ich diesen DD nicht heile , wenn er durch Aggro, falsche Spielweise DMG bekommt. 
Und ich sage dies eignetlich auch immer in die Gruppe. Wenn der Gegenpart dann auch mitspielt, gewöhnen sich diese DDs diese Vorgehensweise recht schnell ab.
Leider sind nur derzeit alle Low-INstanzen so leicht dass, wenn ich als Tank wegen oben genannten Gründen das Tanken verweigere der Heiler jedoch heilt, das ganze trotzdem zu keinem Problem wird.


----------



## Fremder123 (27. November 2012)

Ja das ist so, verweigern bringt nicht mehr viel. Darum hab ich wie gesagt die Variante gewählt, die DDs bei den Eiern zu packen und ihnen den im Vergleich zu mir (Tank) niedrigen Schaden vorzubeten. Nicht elegant, aber doch oft wirkungsvoll. Oder eben Gruppe verlassen und, sofern kein Debuff, neu anmelden. Deutlich entspannter als sich die ganze Ini rumzustreiten.


----------



## Tomratz (27. November 2012)

Mir ist es in den letzten Tagen durchaus auch mal passiert, dass ich bei Mobgruppen dem Tank die Aggro geklaut hab  , das kann bei einem gerade frisch 90 gewordenen Tank schon mal passieren.

Glücklicherweise reicht im Normalfall mein Schaden, um den Mob weg zu brezeln bevor er mich erreicht. Ein Sorry gibts von mir trotzdem und wenn ich eben das Pech hab, durch eigene Dummheit zuviele Mobs vom Tank zu klauen, dann hab ich halt Repkosten gefarmt und wär dem Heiler nicht böse, wenn er mich nicht heilt. Hab lange genug nen Heiler gespielt bzw. hab als second specc immer noch Holy.

Gruppen zu pullen überlass ich allerdings IMMER dem Tank, das ist nicht meine Aufgabe, genauso wie ich nie auf den Gedanken käme, zu drängeln.


----------



## Malogh (27. November 2012)

Ich level grade ein Nebelwirker Mönch. Ich hab das in letzter Zeit auch zu genüge, ich loote grade noch den letzten Mob und da ist der Tank schon an den nächsten Mobs dran. Ich komme teilweise gar nicht hinterher. Selbst wenn man sagt das man mal einen Gang runter schalten soll oder man OOM ist, wird man ignoriert. 

Das ist das erst mal das ich ein Heiler spiele und ich muss ehrlich sagen das ich die Leute mittlerweile verstehe. Als DD hab ich immer brav auf den Heiler gewartet, Heiler gleich OOM, DD gleich tot. Aber ich handhabe es leider jetzt auch so, wer nicht hört, darf laufen. Tut mir wirklich leid für die Gruppe.


----------



## alburak (27. November 2012)

ohja, da kann ich auch was zu schreiben.

da es ja einen dauer tankmangel gibt dachte ich mir ich skill mal meinen dk auf blut um.
um etwas einzuspielen war mein vorschlag um es langsam anzugehen wollte ich erst einmal in eine normale ini. hab ja schliesslich kein tank equip. nur ein tankring den einer der tanks im random nicht brauchte. also 2 gildies geschnappt und ini auswählen.
naja, wir unterwegs im kloster und erst nach dem 2ten boss fällt uns auf "ey, das ist keine normale ini. das ist heroisch"

an sich spielt sich der dk tank echt ohne grossartig stress, aber die heiler waren auch overequipt.
das problem wie oben beschrieben kenn ich aber auch.
ich komm vor lauter tanken und pullen nicht mehr zum looten. es wird verlangt das man mehr pullt um die ini schnell über die bühne zu bringen. aber zurücklaufen um das ganze noch zu looten ist nicht.

schön waren die zeiten wo ich als fern dd immer fern dem geschehen war und immer genug zeit zum looten bekam.


viele der geschichten sind teilweise so verrückt das man das erst nicht glauben möchte, aber dann beweist der dungeonfinder und das lfr tool wieder das gegenteil.
wenn ich was zu lachen will schalt ich das lfr tool ein.
gibt vll kein loot beim 2ten mal die woche, aber immer hin 45 tapferkeitspunkte (wenn ich nicht schon tage am cap wäre^^)
die repkosten (falls ich mich nicht unsichtbar aus dem kampf ziehe) sind die lacher aber immer wieder wert.

netter abend:
ordentlich was zu trinken und knabbern.
das wissen das man die bosse nicht zwangläufig umlegen muss um spass zu haben.
und das lfr tool.
gibt garantiert viel zu lachen und sei es auch nur worauf viele bedarf würfeln.


----------



## Xalnarit (27. November 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Ja das ist so, verweigern bringt nicht mehr viel. Darum hab ich wie gesagt die Variante gewählt, die DDs bei den Eiern zu packen und ihnen den im Vergleich zu mir (Tank) niedrigen Schaden vorzubeten. Nicht elegant, aber doch oft wirkungsvoll. Oder eben Gruppe verlassen und, sofern kein Debuff, neu anmelden. Deutlich entspannter als sich die ganze Ini rumzustreiten.


Das mit dem Schaden kann ich leider nicht, da ich aus Prinzip wie gesagt nur Heal/Tank spiele und aus diesem Grund nichtmal ein Addon ala Recount laufen habe.
Denn wenn mir beim heilen keienr verreckt und ich locker mit Mana auskomme bzw. ich beim Tanken die Aggro nicht verliere ist es mir völlig egal, wieviel HPS ich fahre. Und wenn ich doch mal ein Problem habe, dass die Leute am Leben bleiben, überleg ich mir lieber selbst, wie ich meine Healprio zB noch verbessern kann, da hilft mir dieses P-Meter auch nicht.

Ps.: Bin auch alles andere als ein Freund der ilvl, die ja auch nur eine Art P-Meter sind.

Zu Thema selbst kann ich immo leider nicht viel beitragen, da ich gerade bemerkt habe, wie geil sich mein Nebelwirker im PvP spielt


----------



## Flavastulta (27. November 2012)

Tidra-on schrieb:


> "Wie kann man nurso egoitisch sein. Wir Monks haben schliesslich ein Buff der uns nur bestimmte Zeit 50 % mehr Ep gibt..."



Ganz offensichtlich haben alle anderen Klassen einen Buff, der ihnen länger und mehr Zusatzerfahrung gibt. Wusstet ihr das etwa nicht, ihr Kackboons?* 




P.S.: Wer mich jetzt wegen Beleidigung melden will möge sich eine Portion Ironie und eine Packung Humor verschreiben lassen.


----------



## Fremder123 (27. November 2012)

Xalnarit schrieb:


> Das mit dem Schaden kann ich leider nicht, da ich aus Prinzip wie gesagt nur Heal/Tank spiele und aus diesem Grund nichtmal ein Addon ala Recount laufen habe.
> Denn wenn mir beim heilen keienr verreckt und ich locker mit Mana auskomme bzw. ich beim Tanken die Aggro nicht verliere ist es mir völlig egal, wieviel HPS ich fahre. Und wenn ich doch mal ein Problem habe, dass die Leute am Leben bleiben, überleg ich mir lieber selbst, wie ich meine Healprio zB noch verbessern kann, da hilft mir dieses P-Meter auch nicht.


Es ist leider immer ärgerlich zu sehen, dass Recount als reine DpS-/ HpS-Anzeige abgetan wird. Dabei kann dieses Tool soviel mehr. Mir dient es darüberhinaus zur Analyse sowohl von mir selbst als auch meinen Mitspielern. Warum macht der andere mit derselben Klasse mehr Schaden/ Heilung als ich? Was nutzt er oft/ wenig? Woran ist jetzt grad der Tank verreckt? Und und und. Recount kann sehr viel und ist richtig eingesetzt eine große Hilfe. Wer es nur als "Penismeter" sieht hat leider den Sinn dahinter nicht wirklich verstanden.

Beispiel von neulich: Bin mit meiner Heildruidin im Thron der Gezeiten, 2. Boss (auf normal, war halt beim leveln). Der Tank ist noch sehr "jung", hat grad mal um die 40k Leben und geht beim Wirken von Dunkler Spalt nicht weg. ZACK, Onehit. Ich werde angeflüstert dass ich doch bitte hätte heilen sollen. Ein Blick in Recount bei "Tode" offenbarte den tatsächlichen Fakt. In der Tat onehit mit 45k Schaden auf seine 40k Life. Unheilbar, natürlich. Der Tank entschuldigte sich und es ging dann ohne Zank und Streit weiter. Was ohne Recount wohl anders ausgesehen hätte. Ein Hoch auf dieses Addon!


----------



## Dalfi (28. November 2012)

Also wenn ich meine Twinks zocke, durchweg alles Heiler oder Tank oder im besten Fall beides, dann gehöre ich auch eher zur Hauruck Fraktion, Leveln ist toll, solange es schnell vorbei ist  . Hab den halben Sonntag gebraucht um meinen Brewmaster-Monk durch die elende Scherbenwelt zu pushen (ohne Monkdeluxe Buff) und heute nach Feierabend von 23:00 - 03:00 nochmal fix von 68 auf 74 diesmal mit 1 Stunde Monkdeluxe Buff.
Wenn ich Tanke, dann ist das einzige was mich interessiert, ob das Mana vom Heiler >70% ist und solange das der Fall ist fährt der Tanktrain mit Höchstgeschwindigkeit durch die Instanz. Da ich jede Ini beim Leveln nur 1x besuche, sind natürlich trotzdem alle Quests darin Pflichtprogramm. Danach lohnt es sich von der reinen EP/Zeit eh nicht mehr da rein zu rennen.

Beim Warri und beim Pala halte ich es genauso, wenn der Heiler genug Mana hat geht es nur Charge - Charge - Charge bzw. das Schild fliegt schonmal Zeitsparend in die nächste Grp. Dank der mittlerweile echt heftigen Selfheal / Mitigationsmöglichkeiten die jede Tankklasse hat, gibt es auch kaum noch Momente in denen ein Heiler wirklich schwitzen müsste.

Mit meinem mittlerweile erwachsenen Heal-Druiden und ebenso mit meinem nun auch fertigen Heal-Schami war es als Heiler beim Leveln teils so langweilig, dass ich nebenbei noch Schaden gefahren hab und mit meiner kleinen Diszi-Kuh bin ich bei den meisten Bossfights auch immer Platz 1 oder 2 im Dmg. Ohne Smite, denn Abbitte gibt es erst in 2 Leveln ^^. 

Fazit, wer beim Leveln langsam und gemächlich durch Inis trödeln will, der möge sich doch altmodisch auf seinem Server ein Grp gleichgesinnter suchen, auf Maxlevel und mit nem eher Low equippten Heiler mach ich mit meinem DK-Tank dann auch gerne Reg-Pausen, Pulle gesittet und setze gerne auch Marks für CC, so es den dem Heiler hilft seine Nerven zu schonen  .

Wenn ich mit meinem Healdudu unterwegs bin, dann kann mir schon mal ein Wisper in Richtung Tank entfleuchen mit dem Hinweis, dass er nicht jeden Mob einzeln pullen muss, da sonst die Gefahr bestehen könnte, dass ich am Rechner mangels Beschäftigung sanft entschlummere  !


----------



## Tazmal (28. November 2012)

Diese Geschichten sind doch fast normal, aber es ist stark realmpool bezogen, auf meinem alten realmpool auf area 52 war ich dauernd mit irgendwelchen pfeifen unterwegs, auf dem neuen pool läuft es 1a

Ich komme als tank in eine ini in der schon ein boss down ist, lese nebenbei eine diskussion mit wo der heiler meint das die dds auch mal langsam machen können und vorm pullen gegebenfalls auf nen tank warten könnten.

wie immer natürlich keine reaktion der dds, lediglich ein tolles "jojo, gogo jetzt" 

ich lache schon und dachte mir, die gruppe halte ich nicht lange durch, jedenfalls hab ich eine trashgruppe gepullt und schups der schurke tot, alles gezündet bevor ich nen schlag draufgemacht hatte und natürlich aggro.

der übliche flame das du tanken lernen sollst usw und dann war wieder gut.

der schurke rennt aufn boss zu und macht sich unsichtbar, wie erwartet natürlich zu spät. so das er den boss gepullt hat und wieder gestorben ist. heiler hatte kein mana und 2 dds nur 50% leben.

Also dachte ich mir ich leave lieber mal.

Sowas ist fast normal gewesen auf dfem alten pool, genauso wie heiler die dich begrüßen und aktiv schreiben aber beim bosspull einfach afk sind und dann sogar noch wenn du nur 5% leben hast als tank die gruppe verlassen ...

Man sollte sich echt überlegen welche server man meidet in wow, da es nicht überall ein schönes spielen ist


----------



## Doofkatze (28. November 2012)

Rein zur Vervollständigung aus alten Zeiten.

Erster Boss, Schwarzfelshöhle hc. Die aller aller erste hc Instanz im Cataclysm und unser erster Besuch in den Schwarzfelshöhlen. Auf Nachfrage die Bosserklärung des Tanks, ich zitiere: "hier müssen nur die Melees aufpassen." ... die ... was? "Die Nahkämpfer." Achso ... na dann ... Hexer, Priester, Eule. Wird schon gut gehen 

Die Kette kommt. Es wird kurz danach auf die Kette umgeschwenkt, der Boss castet durch, aber jeder steht noch vor Ort. Batsch. Der Boss onehittet alle außer dem Tank. Wipe!

Bis heute ist eben jenes Zitat ein Running Gag. An fast jeder neuen Stelle ...


----------



## Fremder123 (28. November 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Die aller aller erste hc Instanz im Cataclysm


Das waren die EINZIG wahren Zeiten in Cata! Die ersten Wochen mit den ungenerften Instanzen und gleichzeitig schlechtem Equip. 3 Stunden Todesminen hc. Steinerner Kern hc nur vom hörensagen bekannt, weil sich partout keiner aus der damaligen Gilde mehr reintraute und Randomgruppen unmöglich waren. Ich als einer von zweien, die sich in dieser Zeit überhaupt trauten, hc-Inis zu heilen. Das war toll, wirklich toll. Und dann kamen die Tränenmeere und alles wurde leicht wie gehabt. Schade drum.

Wie auch immer, gestern mal seit langem meine kleine Mönchin (38) ausgepackt. Diese tankt in Inis und heilt in BGs, eine gute Kombination wie ich finde. Dieser Levelbereich ist in punkto Instanzen etwas nervig, da fast nur die Maraudon-Abschnitte kommen. So auch gestern und es bewahrheitete sich leider mal wieder, dass die Jägerklasse besonders viele absonderliche Typen anzieht (mein derzeitiger Main ist auch Jäger und ich schließ mich da nicht mal aus^^). Also Maraudon, der Abschnitt mit dem Pflanzenboss am Ende. Es geht ganz normal los. Bis ich bemerke dass ich ständig die Aggro von einzelnen Mobs verliere. Wundere mich erst und denke dass ich nach der langen Mönch-Pause tanken erst wieder lernen muss, aber ein Blick in die Debuffleiste der Gegner offenbart... knurren, klar was sonst. Ok kein Problem, mehr Schaden aufs Pet bedeutet weniger Schaden auf mich, also sag ich nix dazu.

Wenig später fällt mir auf dass der Jäger, obwohl wir noch mitten im Kampf gegen zahlreiche Gegner sind, immer neue Gruppen dazupullt, auch welche abseits des Weges die uns gar nix angehen aggrotechnisch. Parallel dazu fährt der Kamerad selbst für den Levelbereich unterirdischen Schaden. Ich frage was das Gepulle soll - natürlich keinerlei Antwort. Als der windige Waidmann dies weiter praktiziert schnauze ich ihn im Chat an dass er das gefälligst lassen soll, den Finger schon nervös zuckend auf dem Kickvote. Es kommt zwar keine Antwort, aber siehe da, unser Grünrock nimmt dann doch noch Vernunft an und es geht endlich normal durch die Ini. Dass sein Pet und ich uns einen Spottwettstreit beim Endboss lieferten, hab ich dann schon nur noch seufzend akzeptiert. Typen gibts.


----------



## Doofkatze (28. November 2012)

Mangelnde Kommunikationsfähigkeit der Spieler ist eine der größten Schwächen des Spiels.


----------



## LarsW (28. November 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Mangelnde _Kommunikationsfähigkeit und Intelligenz _ ist eine der größten Schwächen des Spiels.



´fixed.


----------



## Tidra-on (28. November 2012)

@dalfi

Keiner redet von Trödeln.
Als Heiler bin ich bzw. sollte ich das letzte Mitglied der Gruppe sein. Also schön alle vor mir. Das heisst im umkehrschluss auch das ich erst am toten Mob zum looten ankomme, wenn der Tank schon gefühlte 300 Meter vorrausgesprintet ist (auch etwas was ich als Priester nicht kann...schnellerlaufen) und wenns geht noch zusätzlich per Fernpull ne zweite Mobgruppe dazu holt. Ich werde den Teufel tun , nur um den Herrn Tank ein schnelles (kein zügiges) Durchrushen zu ermöglichen die Ini im Nachhinein nochmal nach loot abklappern. 
Ich habe nichts gegen zügig. Aber alles hat seine Grenzen.
Ich finds bedenklich wenn du dann noch einwirfst, wer nicht schnell durch will soll halt den DF nicht nutzen. Ich wüsste nicht das irgendwo geschrieben steht, das dieses Tool nur von Hardcore-Rusher-Egomanen benutzt werden darf.


----------



## alburak (28. November 2012)

"jäger, bitte knurren ausmachen"
ist der häufigste satz den man lesen darf wenn ein jäger in der gruppe ist.

natürlich kam das auch bei mir vor. nobody ist perfekt.
aber sehr sehr selten. da ich zum questen/leveln ein anderes pet nutze als für inis.

jaja die kommunikation.
früher war es halt kein problem sich mal nebenbei zu unterhalten. vom trödeln rede ich jetzt nicht. aber hatte wärend wotlk zeiten in inis neben mobs und boss tanken und killen immer nebenbei spass gehabt.
heut könnte ich auch chinesischen servern df nutzen.
hello = ni hau
goodbye = zaijian

(natürlich nur, wenn  bei denen die kommunikation genauso mangelhaft ist wie bei uns)

auch wenn ich es begrüssen würde das der df wieder zurückgezogen würde. finde ich es natürlich auf der anderen seite schön mitten in der nacht (3 uhr) schnell mal eine ini besuchen zu können. aber seit dem es keinen grund gibt mit den leute im df zu sprechen/schreiben, verkommt das ganze.
warum mit denen reden/schreiben? die seh ich eh nie wieder. warum nicht auf alles bedarf würfeln? sind doch eh alles egoisten. das höre ich immer wieder von anderen spielern.
viele kennen die zeiten ohne DF. man traf leute immer wieder. schloss freundschaften. und solange es vom selben server war, war man freundlich. was ja normalverhalten sein sollte.
heut ist es anders. hab machmal das gefühlt es herscht die devise.
"jeder ist ein ars.....ch bis das gegenteil bewiesen ist"


----------



## Malogh (28. November 2012)

Tidra-on schrieb:


> @dalfi
> 
> Keiner redet von Trödeln.
> Als Heiler bin ich bzw. sollte ich das letzte Mitglied der Gruppe sein. Also schön alle vor mir. Das heisst im umkehrschluss auch das ich erst am toten Mob zum looten ankomme, wenn der Tank schon gefühlte 300 Meter vorrausgesprintet ist (auch etwas was ich als Priester nicht kann...schnellerlaufen) und wenns geht noch zusätzlich per Fernpull ne zweite Mobgruppe dazu holt.



Seh ich genau so. Zusätzlich mach ich Lederverabeitung und würde dann auch mal gerne noch etwas Kürschnern. Ich kann zwar schnell rollen, aber vor allem wenn dann mal ne Wand dazwischen ist, ists vorbei mit Heilen. 

Gestern Abend hatte ich eine Top Truppe. Wir sind mit normalem Tempo durch die Ini, wir haben kommuniziert und es wurde gewartet wenn was war. Schwarzfelstiefen komplett klar gemacht und ohne Wipe.


----------



## Fremder123 (28. November 2012)

Es hat alles Vor- und Nachteile, so ist das nun mal. Missen möcht ich den DF nicht mehr, da ich gern twinke und diese Charaktere sonst wohl kaum eine Instanz von innen zu sehen bekämen. Natürlich kenne ich die Zeiten ohne DF noch, aber mir sind nicht nur die glückseeligen Momente voller Harmonie und Geigen im Gedächtnis geblieben. Mal versucht, in WotLK für die damalige Daily eine gildeninterne (!) Gruppe zusammenzubekommen, wenn Occulus an der Reihe war? Oder Hallen des Steins? Da wurde lieber abgewunken und auf die Punkte verzichtet, als sich das anzutun (zumindest bevor so einiges geändert wurde). Das war nerviger als es jetzt klingt, glaub mir.

Was mir, ungeachtet des vielen Geheules über den läppischen Schwierigkeitsgrad, oft fehlt sind die unbeschwerten Zeiten von PdK und ICC. Selbst auf meinem damaligen Gammelserver fanden sich zumindest für die Normalmodes immer Leute, meine Friendlist war prallvoll und vor lauter Whisper kam man nach dem Einloggen manchmal kaum zum spielen. Seit Cata und der Gilden-Fixierung ist da auch ohne DF Ruhe eingekehrt und die FL ist gähnend leer. DAS stört mich viel mehr als das kommunikative Unvermögen im Dungeon Finder.


----------



## Tamerlein (30. November 2012)

meine schamanin, 2 tage 90, wollte eine hero heilen. invite (mogushan), ich schreibe "umspeccen, mana!"

tank rennt los. pullt erste grp und zieht diese in den zweiten raum, zweite grp. ich trinke mein mana voll. gruppe droppt, tank tot, dd tot, einer überlebt.

tank: "heiler???"
ich laufe hinterher, die anderen laufen mit. rezze den tank. tank noch net mal voll geheilt, rennt bereits zum event. 

viel gruppenschaden, weil jeder in allen ae drin stehenbleibt, nach dem kampf bin ich oom. "mana!"

naja, dann stand ich wieder im schrein.



kurz darauf, shado pan. ein schurke ist dabei, der grundsätzlich alles pullt was er sehen kann. gerade am ende die gruppen mit den kugeln, die eigentlich umgangen werden sollten.

tank ist weiter vorn, ich mittendrin, schurke pullt und rennt wie von der tarantel gestochen in unsere grp. ich hab aggro. obwohl bis dahin kein einziger heal erfolgt war. versuche gegenzuheilen, tank kommt, spottet, ich heil mir den a... wund, gerade so überlebt, grp aber low life. schurke rennt zur nächsten grp und pullt. wipe. schurke: "heiler???"

trotz dem schurken wurde der endboss im ersten anlauf genommen, auch wenn wieder nicht der tank pullen durfte. mein willensitem ging an den hexer in der grp, der bew ring ging an den dk tank.

und trotzdem muss ich immer wieder schmunzeln, wie wenig manche leute wirklich können oder wie wenig sie sich mit den instanzen beschäftigen. die toten wurden so gut wie nie geklickt, sodass die kämpfe ewig dauerten. und als neu 90 ist halt mana noch eine beschränkende ressource


----------



## Fremder123 (30. November 2012)

Tamerlein schrieb:


> und als neu 90 ist halt mana noch eine beschränkende ressource


Stimmt nicht. Seit MoP ist Mana angeglichen, ein fester Wert und stufenabhängig, Int erhöht es nicht mehr. Also solltest Du auch mit frischen 90 bereits 300k Mana haben, was sich ab sofort nicht mehr allzuviel erhöhen wird (kannst halt noch nen +2%-Mana-Meta sockeln). Der Healoutput ist da noch das größere Problem, logischerweise.


----------



## garak111 (30. November 2012)

@ Fremder123:
Zwar richtig was du sagst, aber vergiss bitte nicht die Manarückgewinnung. Mein Shammy grün und blau in den ersten Inzen  mit 90 hatte massiv Probleme mit der blauen Flüssigkeit. Nun ein paar grüne in lila getauscht und schon geht es gut. 

Zu den ganzen rushen in den Inzen nur soviel. Mich stört es nicht wenn ein "guter" Tank (Skill+Equip) meint, er müsse mehrer Mopeds pullen und die dd´s aus der Grütze laufen, dann machts als Heiler auch Spass, aber wenn die, die eigentlich von Tanken soviel Ahnung haben wie ich von der Relativitätstheorie, meinen, die müssen einen neuen Rekord aufstellen und ich mir die Finger blutig rödeln muss, dann ist Schicht im Schacht. Ein paar mal laufen zur Leiche kühlt mancheinen gut ab.
Klar passiert es auch, dass mich dann auch mal in der Hauptstadt wiederfinde, aber dass kann ich gut ab. Als Heiler bin ich nicht der Trottel der Ahnungslosen. Wenn Spass, dann Spass für alle und nicht zu Lasten des Heilers.


----------



## Tomratz (30. November 2012)

garak111 schrieb:


> @ Fremder123:
> Zwar richtig was du sagst, aber vergiss bitte nicht die Manarückgewinnung. Mein Shammy grün und blau in den ersten Inzen  mit 90 hatte massiv Probleme mit der blauen Flüssigkeit. Nun ein paar grüne in lila getauscht und schon geht es gut.
> 
> Zu den ganzen rushen in den Inzen nur soviel. Mich stört es nicht wenn ein "guter" Tank (Skill+Equip) meint, er müsse mehrer Mopeds pullen und die dd´s aus der Grütze laufen, dann machts als Heiler auch Spass, aber wenn die, die eigentlich von Tanken soviel Ahnung haben wie ich von der Relativitätstheorie, meinen, die müssen einen neuen Rekord aufstellen und ich mir die Finger blutig rödeln muss, dann ist Schicht im Schacht. Ein paar mal laufen zur Leiche kühlt mancheinen gut ab.
> ...



/sign

Spiele zwar momentan durchweg als Shadow, aber wenn ich dem Tank die Aggro klau, ist das alleine mein Problem. Aggro ist seelengebunden, und wenn der Heiler mich dann nicht mehr heilt, weil es für ihn billiger ist, mich hinterher zu rezzen, dann muss ich das akzeptieren   und tu das auch. Passiert allerdings selten und meistens schaff ich es dann auch noch, den Einzelmob (und um einen solchen handelt es sich in aller Regel dann, wenn ich mal das falsche Target gefocussed hab) wegzunuken bevor er mir an den Nachtelfenhintern geht.


----------



## Fremder123 (30. November 2012)

garak111 schrieb:


> @ Fremder123:
> Zwar richtig was du sagst, aber vergiss bitte nicht die Manarückgewinnung. Mein Shammy grün und blau in den ersten Inzen mit 90 hatte massiv Probleme mit der blauen Flüssigkeit. Nun ein paar grüne in lila getauscht und schon geht es gut.


Das ist seit MoP aber (leider?) eine Sache der Willenskraft auf den Klamotten, da der Manaregg weitgehend darüber geregelt wird. Talente wie einst gibts kaum noch, keine Ahnung warum. Mit dem Mana an sich hat das nicht mehr viel zu tun. Leider.



garak111 schrieb:


> Als Heiler bin ich nicht der Trottel der Ahnungslosen. Wenn Spass, dann Spass für alle und nicht zu Lasten des Heilers.


Ganz Deiner Meinung.


----------



## garak111 (30. November 2012)

@Fremder123
stimmt auch wieder. Ich glaube Tammerlein wollte dies in ihrem/seinem Post auch aussagen. Als grün/blauer 90er Heiler in den Inzen fehlt dir Int und Wille. Der berühmte Teufelskreislauf. Mehr Int = ingesamt höhere Heals, mehr Wille = höheres Manareg. Wennste höhere Heals hast, musste weniger Casten, somit hast du mehr blaue Flüssigkeit nach Kampfende bzw. wird zum Selbstläufer. Da du aber als Frischling hierauf nicht zugreifen kannst, musste permant casten, somit verspielst du dein Mana um so schneller. Und da dir gute Wille-Werte auch noch fehlen, kommste aus dem Gesaufe nach dem Kampf nicht mehr raus. Totaler Teufelskreislauf  

Kenn zwar die anderen Heilklassen nicht so, aber als Shammy haste dein Wasserschild, Manatotem udn telurische Ströme, Dudu hat doch noch anregen (oder nicht mehr?) Priester seine Hymne, etc. Gibt schon noch Möglichkeiten den blauen Saft zu generieren, allderings grad als Frischling kommt da nicht soviel zurück, dass du eine verrückte Gruppe immer oben halten kannst. Und wenn der Tank schneller pullt, als ein Mage seinen Pyro schleudern kann (gibt es dass ?  ) läufste immer nur mit einem Minimum an Mana rum.


----------



## Tamerlein (3. Dezember 2012)

joa, es war so gedacht, dass die manaprobleme mit fehlendem reg und fehlender leistung zusammenhängen. dass sich die manamenge nicht ändert, setzte ich voraus. alter pfennigfuchser @fremder ;-)


----------



## Doofkatze (4. Dezember 2012)

"4 Mobs sind cct, die bitte auch im cc halten, keinen weiteren Mob ccn"

Kampfbeginn. 3 Sekunden später sind alle aussm cc raus -.-


----------



## Fremder123 (4. Dezember 2012)

Gutes Thema. Vortexgipfel nhc mit Bären-Twink. Kommen nach dem 2. Boss zu den Gruppen mit den Adepten (wo die Blitzdreiecke sind). Ein Adept kriegt Totenkopf, der andere X, der Rest nix. Die drei nichtgemarkten Adds sterben zuerst (da ich nach besten Kräften die Heiler im CC halte), danach X und ganz zuletzt Totenkopf. Ich glaub so langsam muss die Reihenfolge nochmal erklärt werden, es scheint einiges in Vergessenheit zu geraten.


----------



## Tomratz (4. Dezember 2012)

Gestern hatte ich nach längerer Zeit mal wieder ein "peinliches" Erlebnis.

Mein Shadowpriesterlein haut mit steigendem Itemlevel inzwischen ordentlich Schaden raus und auch die AE-Fähigkeiten sind ja nicht soooo übel.

Also Gestern mit zwei Gildies ins Trottellotto angemeldet und Kloster kam. 

Getankt hat ein Gildenkollege, Heiler war Random und ein DD war auch Random.

Mein Gildie tankt die erste Gruppe an und ich lass die Kaskade los. Au weia, der halbe Friedhof war auf einmal an uns dran, also draufholzen was rausging.
Recount warf mit hohen Zahlen nur so um sich, aber es ging ohne grössere Blessuren ab. Hab mich bei den Randoms entschuldigt und gut war.

Kommt im Gildenchat die Nachricht vom Tank "Ui, über 100k als Tank, nicht schlecht". Die Zahl wurde mir auch von meinem Recount angezeigt, es waren kurzfristig
sogar mal über 130K, AE-Damage halt.

Der Rest der Ini lief locker flockig, innerhalb kürzester Zeit war alles durch.

Als wir dann wieder draussen waren kommt vom Tank ein "Lol, merke grad eben, dass ich ja im DD-Gear getankt hab".


----------



## Doofkatze (11. Dezember 2012)

Ich levele gerade Druiden hoch, gestern noch von 87 auf 88 gespielt. Ab und zu melde ich mich für Instanzen an.

Normalerweise war mein Druide zuerst Bär, dann habe ich Gefallen am Bäumchen gefunden. Im Levelstress jedoch wurde es wieder ne DD-Skillung, Katze. Ich bin keine gute Katze, ich bin sogar sehr sehr schlecht. 15-20k DPS auf Stufe 88, mehr ist da einfach nicht drin, solange ich nicht per Prankenhieb-Spam 10 Mobs zerreissen kann.

Gestern traf ich dann in einer eben dieser Instanzen auf eine Gruppe, die alle so schwach waren wie ich. Der Tank kannte die Instanz (Mogushankloster glaub ich) kaum, wir DDs machten nur so viel Schaden wie ich, der Heiler ging auch mal oom im Verlaufe der längeren Kämpfe.

Relativ kurz nach Beginn der Instanz wurde ich nach jedem Kampf von einem Priester DD gelevitiert. Nach ausnahmslos jedem Kampf. Wohl gemerkt, der Priester war von einem anderen Server. ... Im weiteren Verlauf wurde ich mehrfach gestreichelt, wo ich dann auch entsprechend freundlich reagiert habe.

Der Priester hatte echt seinen Spaß. Das ist immer so die Spielfreude, die ich genieße^^


----------



## Fremder123 (13. Dezember 2012)

Gestern mal wieder mit meiner 56er Heilmönchin für Obere und Untere Schwarzfelsspitze angemeldet. Grund: Gibt massig XP und die Quests da drin waren auch noch offen, also noch mehr Erfahrung. Verwüstete Lande sind derzeit nur mit Nervenkitzel spielbar auf einem PvP-Server, da schon wieder etlichen 90ern langweilig zu sein scheint und Burg Nethergarde sowie das Umfeld des Dunklen Portals dauerhaft gegankt wird und auf Silithus hatte ich keine Lust... also sollten die Inis die letzten beiden Level zur Scherbenwelt bringen.

Nun ist es gute Sitte, dass man nach Verschwinden des Ladebildschirms gern mal allein in der Schwarzfelsspitze steht, so erst vorgestern. Auch gestern verschwand umgehend ein DD, die anderen blieben aber. Also frohen Mutes losgezogen und alle waren willens, zuerst die Untere anzugehen. Obwohl zu viert ging es gut voran und die Erfahrung hagelte nur so auf uns nieder. Kurz vor Schluss kam dann auch noch ein 5. dazu. Die 57 war erreicht und locker überschritten. Nach dem Ende der Ini fragte ich hoffnungsvoll "Noch die Obere?". Ich erwartete wortloses Leaven, da wir nicht mal den DF-Bonus dafür bekämen, aber bis auf den "Neuen", der dann wieder abhaute, waren alle dabei. Und so ging ich mit Level 58 aus der Instanz und kann nun die Scherbenwelt sowie das Höllenfeuerbollwerk betreten. Rund um die Ehrenfeste herrscht zwar auch die Anarchie einiger gankwilliger Hordler, aber mit ein paar Instanz-Besuchen und vielleicht einem BG sollte die 59 oder sogar 60 locker erreichbar sein, so dass ich sofort weiter in die Zangarmarschen kann. Will alles gut überlegt sein, wenn man permanent im Kreuzfeuer steht.^^

Danke jedenfalls an die Leute von gestern, gibt tatsächlich noch Spieler mit Geduld.


----------



## Bandit 1 (13. Dezember 2012)

Gestern wieder LFR zum abgewöhnen. ^^

Versammlung, genau 2 Leute sagen Hi, kein Tisch vom Mage, kein Brunnen, ich stelle ein
Grill auf, kein Danke und der Tank geht schon mal los, wir haben ja keine Zeit...
(4 Leute werden noch als offline angezeigt) 

Trotz allem liegt der erste Boss 10 Sekunden vor Berserker. 

Dann kommt der Tag/Nacht Onkel...

Ihr könnt es euch bestimmt denken, Try 1 Null Chance, Try 2 die ersten Flames - alle werden plötzlich gläubig "OMG" und
dann mein alltime Favorite: IHR seid zu dumm, Lowbobs ect. pp. natürlich nur "Wir" 
Wir hirnlosen, auf epics versessenen Trottel zu dumm für Movement, 15 K DPS und brain afk gammeln wir durch die Welt
und verhindern das der schreibende "OMG" Pro-Epic-Movementgott seinen verdienten Loot bekommt.

Die ersten leaven, ich bleibe tapfer, die Show ist einfach zu gut, besser als Fernsehen.

Try 3 beginnt mit einer Erklärung des Bosses, leider scheinen aber einige des Lesens nicht mächtig zu sein, der Lichtstrahl
wird fleissig ignoriert, der Tank lässt den Drachen schön die Heiler durchbraten und kurz gesagt, wir kommen zu Try 4.
Der Flamewar tobt und locker 15 weitere leaven...zum Glück.

Denn nun liegt der Drache Ratz Fazz im Dreck, ein Toter.... und alles andere ist eh Pillepalle. Ich krieg ausser der lustigen
Show auch noch 2 Items. Nach 2 Wochen Leerlauf ist das auch ok. 

Ich "freue" mich schon auf nächste Woche, ich glaube ich verursache mal mit Absicht einen Whipe - nur um mir das 
Gemeckere und Gewhine anzuhören. ;-)


----------



## Virikas (13. Dezember 2012)

Tsulong ist in der Tat immer wieder ein lustiges Spiel im LFR... 
Aber seitdem wir uns Mittwochs gesammelt mit 10-15 Mann aus der Gilde anmelden und somit den LfR zur Not auch ohne weitere Unterstützung clear kriegen seh ich das alles deutlich entspannter 

Erinnert mich an Garalon letzte Woche. 
"Wer kitet?"
Keiner antwortet .. Ich habs dann freiwillig gemacht (im LfR braucht ja nur einer weil der Debuff eh nur bis 20 stacked) und hab trotzdem noch Platz 5 im Schaden gemacht.. 
Manchmal frag ich mich echt warum man sich das antut.. Aber die Alternative Dailies kloppen ist halt auch nicht besser ^^


----------



## Fremder123 (13. Dezember 2012)

Warum tut ihr euch das eigentlich noch an? Wegen den "minderwertigen" Items? Ich zieh lieber den tausendsten Twink durch die ewig gleichen Lowlevel-Inis, als mich mit den ganzen Möchtegerns im LfR weiterhin rumzuschlagen. War ganze zweimal im MoP-LfR, das hat gereicht um zu bestätigen dass mich da keine 10 Pferde mehr reinbekommen. Aber jedem das Seine. Es sei denn Langsuir und seine Roxxor-Kumpels ziehen dort mit amputierten Armen den kümmerlichen Rest durch (das konnt ich mir jetzt nicht verkneifen ;P).


----------



## Virikas (13. Dezember 2012)

Hat relativ wenig mit Roxxor zu tun, wenn man als organisierte Gruppe in den LfR geht.
Siehe auch die Diskussion zu preformed AV Gruppen bzw. preform-AVEnabler als Addon.

Warum man sich das noch antut kann ich natürlich nur für mich sagen:
Zum einen weil es -selbst wenn man alle 3 Raids ausserhalb des LfR auch noch cleared- eine gute Möglichkeit ist an Tapferkeitspunkte zu kommen.
In normalen HC Inis durchzurushen ist mindestens genauso langweilig und bringt weniger.
Zum anderen weil selbst wenn man bereits Raid Equip trägt man trotzdem Verbesserungen finden kann. Sei es um einen SetBonus vollzubekommen oder das Item abzugreifen, was seit Ewigkeiten im Mainraid nicht dropt (ich hab beispielsweise noch nicht eine(!) Sha berührte Waffe im Mainraid droppen sehen, die ich hätte tragen können, also trag ich den Lfr Stab von Leishi).

Also kann man sich das antun dann auch leichter machen und mit einer vorgeformten Gruppe gehen. Umso schneller ist das Thema erledigt.

Im Twinkfall ähnlich.. 1. Brauch ich mit dem Tapferkeitspunkte fürs 489er Rufgear und 2. Ist ein evtl. im Lfr bekommenes 483er Item nunmal besser als ein 463er aus einer Hero.
Beides muss natürlich droppen, aber wenn es im LfR droppt, dann dropt es für mich und ich hab nicht 4 andere die drauf mitwürfeln, weil das Item 20g beim Händler gibt


----------



## Keashaa (13. Dezember 2012)

Der LFR ist insofern ganz nett, weil man mal ein paar Sachen üben kann, wie z.B. ...

- den Tanz bei Wil of the Emperor (war ziemlich spannend, als ich das erste Mal als Tank im LFR war und das Ding das erste Mal selbst gespielt hab)
- das Nutzen bestimmter Mechaniken (wie kann ich bei Tsulong am besten den Buff in der Tagphase nutzen)

Man muss sich nicht immer von den Spaßbremsen ärgern lassen. Oder um es einfach auszudrücken: wer in den LFR geht in der Erwartung, dass er nur schlecht laufen kann, für den wird es schlecht laufen. Positiv denken ist nicht so des Deutschen Sach'.

Edit: Da denk ich an eine Kolume, die ich in einem WoW-Magazin (PC Games glaub ich) mal gelesen habe. Da ging es um einen 70jährigen Rentner, der der Meinung war, die Leute in WoW wären alle freundlich und nett und er wäre noch nie einem seltsamen Menschen über den Weg gelaufen ist. Auf die Nachfrage der Dame, die die Kolumne geschrieben hat, ob noch nie jemand was böses im Chat geschrieben hat, kam lapidar nur "In meinem Alter ist das Spiel Herausforderung genug, da habe ich nicht so die Zeit, auf den Chat zu achten.". Ein wahrer Spruch


----------



## garak111 (13. Dezember 2012)

@ Fremder123:

Da will ich dich mal absolut beruhigen. Ich gehe mit 2 chars wöchentlich durch den lfR. Gildis und Bekannte ebenso. Ja, da gibts auch mal ein wipe, aber da liegt die Betonung ganz klar auf MAL. In der Regel läuft das flüssig ab. Es gibt mal nen Erklärbär oder einen Immermoser, aber dass macht die Sache auch ... lustig.  

*Ich meine hier wird wie immer maaaaaaaaaaaaslos übertrieben.*

Also mein Ratschlag, mal reinschauen und dann urteilen. Und ja, man kann auch mal wirklich Pech haben


----------



## Doofkatze (13. Dezember 2012)

garak111 schrieb:


> @ Fremder123:
> 
> Da will ich dich mal absolut beruhigen. Ich gehe mit 2 chars wöchentlich durch den lfR. Gildis und Bekannte ebenso. Ja, da gibts auch mal ein wipe, aber da liegt die Betonung ganz klar auf MAL. In der Regel läuft das flüssig ab. Es gibt mal nen Erklärbär oder einen Immermoser, aber dass macht die Sache auch ... lustig.
> 
> ...




Muss ... mich ... zusammenreißen^^

Ihr kennt ja meinen Realmpool. Vor einigen Wochen haben die Tanks noch ordentlich gepullt. Letzte und diese Woche aber gabs dann endlich Trash-Wipes. 

Man KANN natürlich alle 4 Minibosse vor dem zweiten Boss LFR Teil 3 gleichzeitig pullen. Möglich ist das. Also das pullen. Das Überleben von Selbigem jedoch erinnerte mich stark an einen Zonozzpull ohne vorher Adds zu machen. Es tut weh^^
Nach immerhin etwas über 10 Minuten (!) war dann auch endlich der letzte Spieler tot. Leider hatte sich ein Miniboss angewöhnt, eben nicht den nächstbesten Spieler anzuspringen (-> Mob verschwindet, roter Pfeil auf zufälligem Spieler, aufteilbarer Umgebungsschaden auf den Spieler durch ne Art Hinterhalt), den er sieht, sondern auch Spieler, die nach dem Geist freilassen wieder in die Instanz kommen. Im gesamten Kampf auf 4 Räume verteilt blieben einige Gildenkameraden liegen, während ich Versuchskaninchen spielte und insgesamt 4 mal TROTZ Wartezeiten wieder erst dann in die Instanz kam, als auch wirklich alle tot bzw. den Kampf zu gewinnen ... schienen.

Insgesamt jedoch läuft der LFR so langsam. Der immer weiter steigende Equipmentstand lässt nun langsam auch einige Fehler zu.


----------



## StrangerInAStrangeLand (13. Dezember 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Warum tut ihr euch das eigentlich noch an? Wegen den "minderwertigen" Items? Ich zieh lieber den tausendsten Twink durch die ewig gleichen Lowlevel-Inis, als mich mit den ganzen Möchtegerns im LfR weiterhin rumzuschlagen. War ganze zweimal im MoP-LfR, das hat gereicht um zu bestätigen dass mich da keine 10 Pferde mehr reinbekommen. Aber jedem das Seine. Es sei denn Langsuir und seine Roxxor-Kumpels ziehen dort mit amputierten Armen den kümmerlichen Rest durch (das konnt ich mir jetzt nicht verkneifen ;P).



Warum  ?   Aus meiner Sicht war der LFR ein Genie-Streich. Ja genau, vollkommen ernst und ohne Übertreibung; ein GENIESTREICH. 

Zum einen ermöglicht er den Casuals auch nettes Equip zu bekommen, zum anderen hat jeder dadurch die Möglichkeit den kompletten Content zu sehen. War mir z.B. zu LK-Zeiten nicht möglich, da ich schlichtweg keine Zeit zum raiden hatte, und meine damalige Gilde zwar menschlich supernett, aber nur bedingt raidtauglich war.

Heute kann ich mir recht entspannt den Content anschauen, nebenbei meine Raidfähigkeit über das Equip. ein wenig pimpen. Und mit meiner neuen Gilde in gemächlichem aber entspannten Tempo den normal Content nachfahren.

Hey, und die PRO's können sich ja immer noch absetzen und durch die unterschiedliche Optik ihres Equips den Respekt von "lowbobs" wie mir erhaschen.

OK, der Umgangston ist in aller Regel nicht in der Abteilung akzeptabel, aber das ist ausserhalb einer Gilde oder der Friends-List doch mittlerweile ein generelles Community Problem


----------



## StCuthbert (14. Dezember 2012)

Langsuir schrieb:


> Aber seitdem wir uns Mittwochs gesammelt mit 10-15 Mann aus der Gilde anmelden und somit den LfR zur Not auch ohne weitere Unterstützung clear kriegen seh ich das alles deutlich entspannter



Genaus das. Mittwoch ist LfR Tag mit der Gilde, so eine Art Kaffeerunde mit Knöpfchen drücken. Sehr unterhaltsam und falls tatsächlich einmal jemand dabei ist, der das Spielerlebnis stört (was zumindest nach meiner Beobachtung nur selten der Fall ist), wird man ihn auch recht schnell los.


----------



## RedShirt (14. Dezember 2012)

Nach Ende meiner Raidgrp (die x-te) freue ich mich eher auf den LfR, da ich da reinkann wenn ich Lust habe... am Mi waren 23 Minuten Wartezeit für Terrasse (als Tank/DD, heftig) aber es ging fix durch und die Leute hatten Plan. Das ist schön.

HC Dungeons langt es ja, wenn max. 1 weiß was los ist, da hab ich eig. nix erlebt, wo ich sag "oh noes!". Letztlich eher positive Kommentare wo man sich mal mit nem anderen freuen kann. "Kurz Afk, Telefon" ...... "Hey, hab den Job bekommen! YAY".


----------



## garak111 (14. Dezember 2012)

So, diese Woche den LfR II, Teil 1+2 und III mit Hexer und Shammy gemacht. Kein wipe, kein Loot außer epische Goldsäckchen und gut ist es. Ist alles ganz normal abgelaufen. Spassig war jedoch die "Drohung" von einem Raidler:

Dieser hatte schon zwei- oder dreimal buffs angefordert. Keine Ahnung, welcher überhaupt gefehlt hat, aber mit seinem letzen Satz hat er uns im TS doch sehr ablachen lassen:

Spieler xy im Raidchat: Entweder ihr bufft jetzt ordentlich, oder ich verlass den Raid  

Endlich Stimmung im Raidchannel


----------



## Keashaa (17. Dezember 2012)

StCuthbert schrieb:


> Genaus das. Mittwoch ist LfR Tag mit der Gilde, so eine Art Kaffeerunde mit Knöpfchen drücken. Sehr unterhaltsam und falls tatsächlich einmal jemand dabei ist, der das Spielerlebnis stört (was zumindest nach meiner Beobachtung nur selten der Fall ist), wird man ihn auch recht schnell los.



Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass Blizzard dem einen Riegel vorgeschoben hat. Gruppen, die sich gemeinsam für ein Tool anmelden (sei es LFR, LFD oder LF, haben bei der Wahl zum Entfernen eines Spielern nur noch eine Stimme, um eben solches Verhalten wie von dir beschrieben zu verhindern. Kann aber auch sein, dass ich das falsch gelesen habe...


----------



## Virikas (17. Dezember 2012)

Jupp hast halt nur eine Stimme.
Enweder direkt mit 25 Leuten anmelden (klappt sogar manchmal  ) oder halt mit einer Gruppe die notfalls den LfR auch mit 15 Leuten schafft.
Es sind ja nicht alle strunzdumm und faul im Lfr. Man trifft da sogar Leute die mitdenken und versuchen Gruppenspiel zu betreiben.
Gefühlt sinkt die Chance aber mit fortschreitendem Wochenverlauf aber doch deutlich -.-


----------



## Doofkatze (21. Dezember 2012)

Nu bin ich echt angepisst.

Ich musste nach Instanzbeginn (Scholomance) kurz afk, hab dies angekündigt, gesagt, als ich wieder da bin. Habe im ersten Kampf beim einen Add nur noch Restschaden machen können, da ich noch fasch geskillt war. Ein DD schrieb, das er frisch 90 ist, daher kaum Schaden macht. Auch der andere DD und der Tank kamen nicht über 15 bzw. 35k DPS. "muss kurz umskillen". In der Zeit pullt der Tank den ersten Boss, direkt kommen die Eiszapfen und umgeskillt, aber noch ohne Buffs laufe ich schonmal in die Nähe, als ich durch das Eis natürlich fiesen Schaden nehme. Als ich "hinter" das Eis laufen will, nehme ich weiter Schaden und sterbe. Da der Kampf sich ja eh noch zieht und ich kurz etwas aussm Obergeschoss holen muss, gehe ich kurz afk, komme 2 Minuten nach Kampfende zurück. Als ich wieder komme laufe ich noch in die Instanz und finde mich direkt danach in Sturmwind wieder. Natürlich kann ich mich nicht für eine neue Instanz anmelden, da meine Abklingzeit noch nicht abgelaufen ist.


----------



## Nisbo (21. Dezember 2012)

Da hatte es die Allianz wohl mal wieder extrem eilig rechtzeitig zum ganken am Gank-Portal wieder da zu sein unm die armen Hordler die durchs Portal kommen noch im Ladescreen ohne Ehrenpunkte umzukloppen ^^

Oder mit anderen Worten, wenn der inv kommt ist immer noch genug Zeit zum umskillen, mache ich zumindest so da es äußerst ungünstig ist wenn man sich als Tank oder Heal anmeldet und dann mit der falschen Skillung mitten im Kampf rein kommt.

...........

Heute nach dem Aufstehen wollte ich mit meinem WL schnell zum Stoff herstellen fliegen und melde mich dabei dann immer schon für ne Ini an und der INV kam fast sofort 
In der Ini (Tor der untergehenden Sonne) angekommen war der Tank sofort off gewesen.

Den Heal kurz gefragt ob er denn nen WL Tank heilen kann, erst kam ein Nein und dann sagte er versuchen wir es.
War auch mein erster Test als WL Tank und lief erstaunlich gut.

Beim 1. Boss bin ich kurz vorm Ende umgefallen da ich nicht schnell genug auf dem Feuer raus bin, beim 2. Boss bin ich auch kurz vorm Ende umgefallen.
Die Eule ist beide male sofort in Bär gegangen und konnte so ja 45 Sekunden tanken.

3. Boss ohne Probleme und kurz vorm Ende als wir den Endboss pullen wollten kam dann der neue Tank ^^

Hat auf jeden Fall richtig Spaß gemacht und ich bin ne Erfahrung reicher das man mit dem WL doch recht gut Tanken kann wenn man etwas aufpasst und der Healer fit ist.


----------



## Trashmen (22. Dezember 2012)

War damals in Grube von Saron als PalaTank drinnen.Und wie´s der Zufall will waren 4 andere Palas auf einmal dabei.Das ist bis heute unvergessen,und hab ich so auch nie wieder erlebt.Brauch ja nicht zu sagen das wir unschlagbar waren


----------



## Shalura (27. Dezember 2012)

Nach den schier endlosen Wartezeiten im LFG hab ich mich entschlossen, den Jäger mit 86 erstmal auf Eis zu legen und mir wieder Schild und Platterüstung anzulegen. 

Natürlich ist ein Palatank in der Geschwindigkeit des Singlemobs umkloppen nicht wirklich der Bringer, aber wenn man sich 3-4 zusammenzieht beim questen gehts es unwesentlich langsamer als mit dem Jäger.

Diverse Quests und Inibesuche später war es dann heut um 14 Uhr so weit: Ding 90. Ab zur Bank und die 450er Items angelegt, die Quest von dem Sha Splitter gemacht (meine Gildies hatten mich mittags mitgenommen^^) und Schwupp hatte mein Pala ein Itemlvl von 448.
Hab mich dann mal für meine erste Pandaria Hero angemeldet, es wurde der Mogushan Palast. Meine Weggefährten waren ein Frost Dk, ein Beastmaster Jäger, ein Heildruide und ein Eleschamie. Reingekommen, Buffood rein und währenddessen geschrieben, daß ich frisch 90 bin und dies meine allererste Pandaria Hero ist. Der Dk nur lapidar: Hmmm....halt irgendwie Aggro. Der Rest blieb ruhig... Ok,wird schon nicht so schlimm werden...Denkste! Gegen den Dk Aggro zu halten war extremst schwer, da er mal eben 140k DPS Singletarget schaffte und im Bomben auf über 200k kam. Da kam ich nicht gegen an, aber er hat es sportlich gesehen und liess mir nach der dritten Mobgruppe dann 2 Sekunden antankzeit... Hab den Hunter um Irreführung gebeten, was macht der? Schiesst sein Pet hoch... Erster Boss kam und der Dk zieht die Ghularmee (natürlich ungeglypht, also lagen die Jungs auch schnell, so daß der DMG Vorteil im A... war) und der Hunter holt per Stampede seinen Stall....Oha 2 Tankpets dabei und bei beiden Knurren an. Yay. Kurzum: ich bekam fast keine Aggro, als die Prüfung des Königs dann auch vorbei war. Hab den Hunter gebeten, bei seinen Pets doch eben knurren auszumachen, aber er wollte oder konnte nicht verstehen, was ich meinte. Den Dk hab ich gefragt, ob er seine Armee glyphen könne, da so erstens der DPS Vorteil bliebe und zweitens ich auch mal gescheit tanken könne, wenn mir nicht alles weggespottet wird. Und siehe da, er glyphte um und entschuldigte sich sogar, daß er es vergessen hatte. Auf dem Weg zum zweiten Boss wird man ja so gern von den ansässigen Schleichern gestunnt, also passierte das unausweichliche: der unaufmerksame Hunter verlor in einem epischen Todeskampf sein Pet, während ich nur betäubt da stand und nur zuschauen konnte. Jetzt ging dann auch das gemeckere von ihm los, ob ich keine Aggro halten könne, wie ich mit dem Gammel Equip wagen könne Heros zu gehen und so weiter. Während ich meine Antwort formulierte sagte der Dk ihm nur: wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil, der Tank hat gesagt er ist frisch 90. Wie aus der Pistole geschossen verschwand der Hunter aus der Gruppe. Also Leute gibts...

Neue Ini, neues Glück. Es durfte das Shado-Pan Kloster sein, allerdings kam ich bei der vorletzten Mobgruppe vor dem Endboss dazu. Heiler verstarb im Bosskampf recht früh,der anwesende Druide befand es nicht für nötig, ihn wiederzuholen. Aber der Boss lag doch relativ problemlos, auch dank der vielen Selbstheilungen. Neben dem Heiler lag auch der Krieger im Dreck. Boss lag, beide gerezzt, Lootfenster plopt auf: yippiieh, der Tankschild. Na, wer weiss,was kommt? Richtig, der Warri needet und gewinnt. Hab ihn gefragt, ob ich den haben kann. Er: Nö, ich brauch Tankeq. Ich: Hm...meinste ich mit frisch 90 nicht? Naja, ok Loot ist nunmal für alle da, fair find ichs halt nicht. dreist fand ich nur, als der mich dann fragt, ob wir noch eine gehen, ich hätt ja super getankt. da hab ich ihm nur geschrieben: Nee, tank du doch ruhig, hast ja jetzt nen schönen Schild. Von einem der anderen Gruppenmitglieder bekam ich nur den Whisper, daß der Krieger das schon die ganze Zeit gemacht hatte, war wohl ne Tankfreundliche ID....deswegen war ich dann in der Ini auch Tank Nummer 3...soviel dazu...

Hero Nummero 3: Scarlett Halls. Hatte ich mir die Tage noch auf Normal angesehen. Beim Hundemeister wunderte ich mich erst über die Menge an Schaden, die ich nahm, sah aber, daß unser Baum nicht da war...Grrr...also selfheal as much as possible und der lag dann auch echt im Dreck, ich hatte noch 23k Leben über...Puh...Gefragt was der Heiler macht, kommt vom Schurken: hat DC kommt gleich wieder.... Ok,der DC schien wohl aus nem unangekündigten Klogang zu bestehen, aber egal. Auf zum Waffenmeister und tatsächlich erstmal 3 Wipes hingelegt, Nummer 1 ging auf meine Kappe weil ich im Klingensturm stand, Nummer 2 und 3 konnte der Heiler sich auf seine Fahne schreiben, weil er einfach nicht geheilt hat. Try Nummer 4 mit einer vom Hexer vorgeschlagenen Änderung der Tankposi und der Boss lag. Koegler folgte ihm dann auch noch brav ;-)

Mit ein paar GP Items beträgt das Itemlvl nun 453, durchaus ansehlich (finde ich). Einzig die Masse an Daylies raubt mir momentan den Überblick, da muss ich mal schauen, wen ich da zuerst favorisiere. Wobei ich mir fast sicher bin, daß es die Klaxxi werden. Schmiederezepte hab ich ja schon alle von denen, jetzt muss ich nur noch gute Stellen zum farmen von Harmoniepartikeln finden.

Und bevor sich jetzt jemand wundert, daß ich mir hier den Allerwertesten abfreu, weil ich 90 bin: ich hab aus privaten Gründen ne ganze Zeit WoW nicht gespielt und zwischenzeitlich sogar meinen Main gewechselt. Aber wie gesagt fühle ich mich an der Front erheblich wohler als in der zweiten Reihe mit Kanonen auf Spatzen zu schiessen^^ Aber WoW hat mich wieder und auch meine Gilde freut sich, daß ich wieder tanke. Wäre auch gerne mit denen heut in den LFR, aber da muss ich noch was am Equip tun.


----------



## Nisbo (28. Dezember 2012)

Na dann mal willkommen zurück 

Und ja LFR Wartezeiten hatten wir als DD letztens 1 Stunde und 5 Minuten, da es wie üblich im LFR3 beim ersten Boss zu 2 Whipes kam ^^ sind natürlich wieder welche abgehauen und andere wie Lemminge hinterher, also nochmal ca 40 Minuten warten bis der Raid voll war.




Momentan ist es ganz groß in Mode sich im LFR als Heal anzumelden obwohl man kein Heal macht, Ausreden sind dann immer "hats denn am Heal gefehlt" oder "Ich konnte nicht mehr umskillen" und schnell den nächste Mob / Boss gepullt so das man nicht gekickt werden kann ^^




Und von dem Knopf im LFR2 brauchen wir gar nicht zu reden, den muss jedes "Hortkind" wohl einmal gedrückt haben egal ob der halbe Raid im Dreck liegt oder noch nicht im Raum ist.




Also Shalura dann mal viel Erfolg im LFG ^^


----------



## Nisbo (28. Dezember 2012)

Einfach zu geil im LFG

Direkt beim Betreten der Ini (Brauerei) hat der Tank nen DC (ein Schelm wer böses denkt)

5 Minuten später geht der Heiler raus sich seinen 30 Min Debuff abzuholden um dann wieder fast instant in die Suche zu kommen, 1 Min später gehen die beiden anderen DDs sich ihrn 30 Min Debuff abzuholen um dann wieder 30 Minuten zu warten, 2 Min später ist die Gruppe wieder voll ^^


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (29. Dezember 2012)

einfach erbämlich, was man an manchen Tagen so erlebt:
1.) MoP-Hero-Ini und ein 502er Tank würfelt dem DD die Sachen weg (ich hab wenigstens mit dem Heiler geklärt, ob ich was haben darf wenn Wille drauf)

2.) anderer Char, andere Grp: es dropped ne Kassette und 2 nicht-Schurken machen need. wir anderen fragen "was soll das?" Antworten "hab nen Schurken" und der 2te behauptete sogar, daß er 2 Schurken habe

3.) kein Mimimi, denn hier war alles perfekt:
komplettes "Hallo"
Mage stellte Tisch
die 2 Palas achteten drauf, daß beide Segen gebuffed wurden
"kennt jeder die Ini?" kam vom Tank
die Quests wurden berücksichtigt
habe nen DD mitgeheilt, weil der manchmal im AoE stand, dafür gab´s "gut gemacht" von den anderen
vor Endboss kurze Pause nebst Frage "danach noch eine?" und natürlich 4mal "+"
Endboss down, der eine DD hat auch aufgepasst und danach noch eine weitere Ini, die genauso schön war
wenn ich an 1.) und 2.) so denke, kann ich kaum glauben, daß es sowas wie bei 3.) gibt, aber war schön und hat mich "beruhigt", daß es doch noch genug normale Spieler gibt


----------



## Jordin (29. Dezember 2012)

DarthMarkus1st schrieb:


> kein Mimimi, denn hier war alles perfekt:
> komplettes "Hallo"
> Mage stellte Tisch
> die 2 Palas achteten drauf, daß beide Segen gebuffed wurden
> ...



... und dann klingelte der Wecker ^^


----------



## Nisbo (29. Dezember 2012)

> 2.) anderer Char, andere Grp: es dropped ne Kassette und 2 nicht-Schurken machen need. wir anderen fragen "was soll das?" Antworten "hab nen Schurken" und der 2te behauptete sogar, daß er 2 Schurken habe






Ist doch egal ob man nen Schurken hat oder nicht, selbst als Ingi kann man die öffnen oder man gibt nem Schurken TG zum Öffnen.

Verstehe den ganzen Stress um die Dinger nicht wirklich, macht selber need drauf oder wartet bis zum Ende und würfelt als Letzter dann sieht man ob jemand need macht oder nicht und kann auch need machen.

Wenn Blizz gewollt hätte das nur Schurken die Dinger bekommen hätten auch nur die drauf rollen können ^^


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (29. Dezember 2012)

@Nisbo:
hab früher auch Need drauf gemacht, bis mir angedroht wurde mich zu kicken
daher dachte ich, es wär eine Spielregel, obwohl ich die "offiziell" noch nirgends gelesen hab

@Jordin:
nö, war zwar an Weihnachten, aber evtl. gerade drum: die Kiddies sassen sicher bei der Bescherung


----------



## vortigaunt (29. Dezember 2012)

Nisbo schrieb:


> oder wartet bis zum Ende und würfelt als Letzter dann sieht man ob jemand need macht oder nicht und kann auch need machen.



wenn man das nur sehen könnte...


----------



## campino76 (29. Dezember 2012)

vortigaunt schrieb:


> wenn man das nur sehen könnte...



natürlich kann man sehn, wer auf ein item bedarf und wer nur gier/passen klickt.
bei mir wird in inis autom. so ein fenster eingeblendet, wo man das sehn kann.. und NEIN, das ist kein eigenes addon.. nennt sich beutefenster (oder so ähnlich).

http://www.buffed.de/World-of-Warcraft-PC-16678/News/WoW-Mists-of-Pandaria-Detailliertes-Beutefenster-883134/galerie/1664953/


----------



## Dalfi (30. Dezember 2012)

/loot eingeben dann hat man das Fenster


----------



## Der Jäger war´s (30. Dezember 2012)

es ist völlig egal - ob Schurke, Schmied oder Ingi ...

vor Urzeiten mussten Schurken Schloss knacken noch skillen - habe ich mal meine Oma erzählen hören ...

aber seit langem völlig egal - kurz absprechen (bei uns wird auf sowas idR Gier drauf gemacht, wenn ich
es aber mitbekomme - das ein anderer - ich dann auch Bedarf drauf mache, egal mit welchem Char (Klasse/Beruf).

lg


----------



## Doofkatze (2. Januar 2013)

Mein frischer 90er-Charakter ist mein Bäumchen, als Katze gelevelt. Unter leichtem Zeitdruck (anwesende Gildenmitglieder die warteten) schnell umgeskillt, das Equipment auf Intelligenz getauscht (hatte ja "alles" in der Tasche) und direkt zur ersten heroischen Instanz angemeldet.

Die erste heroísche Instanz, Jadetempel, war nicht gerade einfach. Das Mana ging "linear" runter, ich spürte keine Willenskraft-Regeneration und wenns geschafft war, dann wars geschafft. Nur mit Not bekam ich die Instanz mit 324er Schnitt durchgeheilt. ...Nach Ende stellte ich fest, das "da" (auf diesem Slot) ja noch Beweglichkeit ist. Kein Wunder, wenn das alles so schwer ist...

In den nächsten 3-4 Instanzen, nun ohne Mithilfe von Gildenmitgliedern merkte ich dann fortlaufend, das da ja noch weitere ... VIER Items (unter anderem die Waffe >.<) mit Beweglichkeit waren. Zwischenzeitig kamen dann noch die letzten Verzauberungen drauf. Von einer Schulterverzauberung wusste ich noch im Equipment, das ich meine 404er Heiler-Schulter schließlich mit der Beweglichkeitsverzauberung bestückte, bemerkte ich jedoch erst Tage später^^

Insgesamt funktionierte das durchequippen recht sauber und zügig, sodass ich am dritten Tag und der ca. 12-15. Instanz (Dungeonmeister von Pandaria^^) dann auch 460er Equipment in der Tasche, 446er Equipment angezogen hatte.

Kurz vor dem benötigten Schnitt von LFR jedoch kam es zu einer ganz irren Instanz. Mal wieder Jadetempel hc. Ich hatte mir angewöhnt, immer etwas zu plaudern, z. B. "kritisierte" ich einen Tank in der Instanz zuvor noch, weil er kein Gnom im Weihnachtskostüm wie der Tank 2 Instanzen zuvor war und gönnte mir so einigen Spaß, gerade weil der arme Worgen Todesritter seine Rolle wirklich super wahrnahm :-)

In der genannten Instanz dann war ich mit 4 Spielern einer Gilde eines anderen Servers unterwegs. Es wurde nicht geredet, auf meine Bitte, Rücksicht zur nehmen, wurde geschwiegen. Der Tank rannte rechts herum und pullte ALLES (!) bis runter zum Buch, starb mir selbstverständlich fast weg, nur mit allen CDs und ohne Mana konnte der Kampf noch knapp beendet werden. Während des Spurts nach unten fragte ich natürlich, warum wir überhaupt zuerst rechts laufen, bekam nur ne stinkige Antwort "weil ichs kann". Ganz toll, was ne tolle Gruppe -.-
Nach dem ersten Boss dann war ich noch beim plündern. Natürlich will ich niemandem ein Leder-Beweglichkeitsitem für meine Tasche und für meine spätere Tankskillung wegwürfeln und ganz besonders bin ich da bei so einer Gruppe, bei der ich Angst haben muss, zu fliegen, weil evtl. meine Heilung nicht reicht.

Gerade als ich nun zum zweiten Boss mit Tankschmuck im Gepäck lief, nahm die Gruppe schon ungesunden Schaden ... Ich war noch auf der Treppe im langen Gang ... Natürlich hatte der offenbar selbsternannte Supertank sich wieder alles geschnappt, was er kriegen konnte. Nur mit Spurt + anstachelndes Gebrüll + Lebensbaum mit Gelassenheit konnte ich die Gruppe noch knapp retten. Der Boss war "natürlich" wieder kein Problem. Es viel wieder Leder und ich wartete wieder die Würfelei ab und schaute gerade, welches Beweglichkeitsäquivalent ich im Inventar liegen habe, um es direkt auszusortieren. Als ich wieder auf die Gruppe schaue und überhaupt loslief, hat der Tank noch 20% ... und ist direkt tot, ne Sekunde später. Ich fragte mich, ob erst die Frage "HEAL?????" auftaucht oder ich erst gekickt werde. Es passierte glücklicherweise nichts.

Tank & Co. hatten alle 3 Gruppen vereinnahmt. Ohne Heiler in Reichweite tut dies natürlich weh. Doch statt meinem Kick kam rein gar nix ... Vielleicht einfach nur, weil sie nicht konnten, denn ... Der Tank bekam nachdem ich ankam nen Battlerez, die 3 gepullten Gruppen wurden noch in dem Kampf getötet, der Boss direkt angetankt, als ich nicht trinken konnte und direkt nach dem Boss wurden die 3 anlaufenden Sha-Geister mit zum Sha gezogen und der letzte Kampf begonnen ... Natürlich wurden die Geister in den Zwischenphasen nicht etwa großartig getötet, das durfte ich gleich wegmitheilen. Und wenn der Boss schon immun ist, bedeutet das nicht, das man schnellstmöglich die Duplikate töten musste ...

Es war tierisch anstrengend und kostete mir 3 sichere Bypässe


----------



## Herz des Phönix (2. Januar 2013)

Passt vielleicht nicht 100%ig hier rein, aber es ist trotzdem einen Beitrag wert ;-)

Ich und ein Kollege haben uns gemeinsam einer Sha-Gruppe angeschlossen. Leider wurde Sha erst gerade geötet, weswegen es eine Wartezeit gab.
Mein Kollege ging kurz AFK - warum auch nicht, wir müssen ja warten, also hüpfte er auf meinen Sandsteindrachen-Rücken.

Während er noch AFK war, spawnte Sha: Einige im Chat riefen schon "PULL!!!" - Doch die Allys waren schneller.

Ich flog ausser Reichweite von Sha - jedenfalls glaubte es.

Plötzlich wurde mein Beifahrer bzw. Reiter rot - Er wurde vom Sha übernommen.

Kaum hab ich mich versehen, war auch ich rot.

Und so stürtzten wir uns in die Allymasse. Ich griff als Drache einige Allys an, der Todesritter auf mir drauf schleuderte mit Seuchen umher.

Ein epischer Anblick.

Nunja, schlussendlich konnten die Allys den Sha trotzdem bezwingen - Ich hatte jedenfalls spass daran :3
Macht mir auch nix aus, nochmal 15 mins zu warten


----------



## Doofkatze (3. Januar 2013)

Ich kam gestern erst spät online und nach kurzer Beratung beschlossen wir, den LFR zu betreten, angefangen mit Teil 3. Nach 20 Minuten Wartezeit wurde uns bewusst, das dies der einzige Teil "heute" sein wird, schließlich war es schon kurz vor 9 Uhr, nach 35 Minuten kam der Invite.

Mein Hexer hinterließ direkt nach Instanzbeginn "Satanische Grüße", war mir einfach getreu des SMS-Ton einer Bekannten in den Sinn gekommen . Einige Sekunden später wurde ich von einem mir bis dato nicht bekannten Jäger eines anderen Servers mit "Idiot" angeflüstert, was ich auch direkt wegen Ausdrucksweise meldete. 

Dann lief es auch erstmal normal ab, bis der erste Boss lag und wir den zweiten Aushilfskasper des zweiten Bosses besiegt hatten. Auf dem Weg zur anderen Seite machte "ein" Jäger diesen tollen Aspekt an, der einen bei genommenen Schaden stark verlangsamt, "benommen" macht. Der entsprechende Jäger, rein zufällig der Gemeldete, wurde mehrfach vor Kampfbeginn beim zweiten Boss aufgefordert, den Aspekt auszumachen, reagierte jedoch nicht.
Dem pullenden Tank fiel es nicht auf oder es war ihm egal und der Kampf begann. Natürlich war es schon in der ersten Phase nicht einfach, da der Tank beispielsweise dauerbenommen war und Mitspieler, die in einen Wirbel liefen bestimmt nichtmehr rechtzeitig zum angemarkten Attentatopfer gelangen konnten. Aber erst in der zweiten Phase mit den Wirbeln wurde es "richtig" lustig. Da man dort Dauerschaden nimmt, kamen ca. 5 Spieler in der angemessenen Zeit von ca. ... 1-2 Minuten auf die andere Seite. Der Rest war nicht fähig, rechtzeitig die Wirbel zu umkreisen, da diese schlichtweg zu schnell sind.
Das Geschrei war natürlich riesig, der angesprochene Jäger jedoch reagierte gar nicht, bis er endlich die Güte besaß, tatsächlich selbst zu sterben, weil er ja auch nicht durchkam. Da der Aspekt dadurch automatisch abgeschalten wurde, konnte der Kampf fortgesetzt und beendet werden. Wenige Sekunden nach Kampfende wurde der Typ dann endlich gekickt und landete hoffentlich nicht nur bei mir auf der entgültigen Ignoreliste.


----------



## Fremder123 (3. Januar 2013)

Was mich wundert: Blizzard macht soviele Dinge "idiotensicher", aber ausgerechnet beim Problem mit dem Jäger-Aspekt (hatte selbiges Erlebnis auch schon mal im LfR) passiert nichts. Oder sagen wir nichts Effektives. Es gibt zwar eine Glyphe welche die Benommenheit verhindert, aber die muss der Jäger natürlich auch reinmachen. Muss ja nicht immer Absicht sein dass man das Ding mal vergisst wieder auf Falke umzustellen, dennoch ist es ärgerlich wenn so ein eigentlich erfolgreicher Kampf versaut wird. Und erst recht, wenn man weder selbst auf den Trichter kommt noch trotz mehrfacher Hinweise reagiert. Der Kick war somit vollkommen gerechtfertigt.


----------



## Herz des Phönix (3. Januar 2013)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Mein Hexer hinterließ direkt nach Instanzbeginn "Satanische Grüße", war mir einfach getreu des SMS-Ton einer Bekannten in den Sinn gekommen . Einige Sekunden später wurde ich von einem mir bis dato nicht bekannten Jäger eines anderen Servers mit *"Idiot"* angeflüstert, *was ich auch direkt wegen Ausdrucksweise meldete.
> *



Man kanns auch übertreiben, oder?


----------



## odinxd (3. Januar 2013)

Herz schrieb:


> Man kanns auch übertreiben, oder?




Warum denn nicht? Wenn jemand seinen Spielspass auslebt und dafür direkt beleidigt wird sollte derjenige vielleicht mal nen Denkzettel bekommen um an seinen Manieren zu arbeiten... Auch in der Online Welt sollte man sich etwas benehmen können.

Ich würd so gern auch mal wieder ne Random Geschichte erleben und weitergeben  aber für LFR bin ich noch net weit genug und was ich während des levelns so erlebe im LFG ist halt alles Standard... wenig Worte und schnell durch... kaum Einprägende Erlebnisse weder positiv noch negativ.


----------



## Doofkatze (3. Januar 2013)

Herz schrieb:


> Man kanns auch übertreiben, oder?



WoW spielt nicht im Ruhrgebiet, wo man ja "hey Jupp du altes A**chloch" nicht so eng sieht, ja sogar bei einem "hallo Jupp" direkt nachhakt, ob man dem anderen kein "A**chloch" mehr wert is  (frei nach Frank Goosen - A40)

Ich weiß nicht, woher das Benehmen kommt, das man jeden frei als Idiot bezeichnen kann, ja sogar die Person direkt damit anschreiben kann, aber meine persönliche Toleranz strebt da eher gegen Null als gegen alles andere. Ehrlich gesagt, war ich trotz Meldung sogar noch eher kurz davor, direkt ein Ticket zu öffnen, weil ich es aus anderen Onlinespielen eher gewohnt bin, das sich alleine die Zeile auf ne 10tägige Sperre auswirken können, je nach Wiederholungstat sogar noch weitaus mehr.

Beleidigungen haben in einem Spiel nichts verloren und Raum werde ich dem bestimmt nicht bieten. Dat is für mich ne Glaubensfrage und ich bin da sehr religiös^^


----------



## Herz des Phönix (3. Januar 2013)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> WoW spielt nicht im Ruhrgebiet, wo man ja "hey Jupp du altes A**chloch" nicht so eng sieht, ja sogar bei einem "hallo Jupp" direkt nachhakt, ob man dem anderen kein "A**chloch" mehr wert is  (frei nach Frank Goosen - A40)
> 
> Ich weiß nicht, woher das Benehmen kommt, das man jeden frei als Idiot bezeichnen kann, ja sogar die Person direkt damit anschreiben kann, aber meine persönliche Toleranz strebt da eher gegen Null als gegen alles andere. Ehrlich gesagt, war ich trotz Meldung sogar noch eher kurz davor, direkt ein Ticket zu öffnen, weil ich es aus anderen Onlinespielen eher gewohnt bin, das sich alleine die Zeile auf ne 10tägige Sperre auswirken können, je nach Wiederholungstat sogar noch weitaus mehr.
> 
> Beleidigungen haben in einem Spiel nichts verloren und Raum werde ich dem bestimmt nicht bieten. Dat is für mich ne Glaubensfrage und ich bin da sehr religiös^^



Du machst aus einer Mücke einen Elefanten.
Klar ist es nicht gerade nett, jemanden als "Idiot" zu bezeichnen - doch einen Bann kriegt man dafür (hoffentlich) nirgends.
Und anstatt ihn zu Melden und fast ein Ticket zu schreiben, rede doch mit ihm.

Was stört ihn denn?
Hat er vielleicht nur jemanden falschen angeflüstert?

Und wenn keine Antwort kommt, Kopf schütteln und weiterspielen. Ich weiss nicht wie es dir geht, aber gerade für Online-Spiele braucht man manchmal auch ein bisschen Toleranz und ein dickes (oder in diesem fall dünnes ) Fell.


PS: Da du schon von Religionen sprichst:
Einige Leute reagieren extrem Heikel (besonders im Internet und damit auch MMOs) auf jegliche religiöse Kommentare. Und "Satanische Grüsse" könnte für einige evtl. falsch rüberkommen.


----------



## Fremder123 (4. Januar 2013)

odinxd schrieb:


> was ich während des levelns so erlebe im LFG ist halt alles Standard... wenig Worte und schnell durch... kaum Einprägende Erlebnisse weder positiv noch negativ.


So siehts wohl aus. Ich bin seit Cata zum Vieltwinker mutiert und spiele allabendlich wechselnde Charaktere und bin somit auch oft in Dungeons aller Addons unterwegs. Sollte also genug Stoff vorhanden sein für spannende oder wenigstens wehleidige Geschichten. Ist aber nicht. Eigentlich jede Ini geht ereignislos zu Ende, jeder weiß was zu tun ist (was Wunder, durch den Schlauch von A nach B rennen ist ja auch nicht sooo schwer) und man arbeitet sich halt so voran. Nicht falsch verstehen, ist ja eigentlich auch gut so. Nur für diesen Thread halt nicht. ;P Am interessantesten sind noch die arg verschlungenen Inis a la Höhlen des Wehklagens, Uldaman oder die Schwarzfelsspitze, weil ich da gern mit mir selbst wette wer bei Zeiten die Schnauze voll hat und wer bis zum Ende durchhält, auch wenn man sämtliche Quests und Bosse mitnimmt.

@ Herz des Phönix: Als Idiot direkt angeflüstert werden und das zu melden hat nichts mit mangelnder Toleranz zu tun, erst recht nicht bei einer derartigen Lapalie, welche diese Unart auslöste. Diese Handlung noch zu verteidigen mit religiös motivierten Motiven ist kein Stück besser als diese selbst. Von Angesicht zu Angesicht hätte der Idiot-Verkünder wohl kaum den Mut dazu gehabt, aber im Schutz der Anonymität kann man ja die Sau rauslassen? Muss nicht sein, auch nicht in WoW - gibts eh schon viel zu oft. Doofkatzes Meldung ist auch meiner Meinung nach gerechtfertigt und geht in Ordnung.


----------



## EisblockError (7. Januar 2013)

ate gestern ne echt coole randomgrp. haben 5x sm gemacht und hatten ne menge fun


----------



## Fumika (7. Januar 2013)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Eigentlich jede Ini geht ereignislos zu Ende, jeder weiß was zu tun ist (was Wunder, durch den Schlauch von A nach B rennen ist ja auch nicht sooo schwer) und man arbeitet sich halt so voran. Nicht falsch verstehen, ist ja eigentlich auch gut so. Nur für diesen Thread halt nicht. ;P Am interessantesten sind noch die arg verschlungenen Inis a la Höhlen des Wehklagens, Uldaman oder die Schwarzfelsspitze, weil ich da gern mit mir selbst wette wer bei Zeiten die Schnauze voll hat und wer bis zum Ende durchhält, auch wenn man sämtliche Quests und Bosse mitnimmt.



Weil die meisten innis im Levelbereich halt durchlaufen ist. 
Tanks sterben doch selbst ohne heal kaum (machste bis lv 70 die meisten sogar solo) ^^

Lustig sind halt schwere innis.
Konnte mich erinnern ma zu lichkingzeiten die kara pre q mit meiner twink Eule gemacht zu haben (als mann den Schlüssel noch brauchte).
Und hab mich dann halt gezielt für die innis Schlabbi und Akatraz angenmeldet.

Konnte mich erinnern das es mind 2 wipes in schlabbi gab weil keiner von denen die Bösse so richtig kannte und mit dem dmg (der in beiden innis deutlich höher ist) nicht klar kamen.
In Arka haben wir nur den ersten Boss geschafft danach hatt sich die Gruppe aufgelöst xD (ebenfalls wahren wipes und dmg die probs)

Die innis wahren zu der Zeit wohl nicht mit im random tool.
Mann konnte dort wohl überhaupt erst anmelden wenn mann die Schlüssel für die innis hatte (die ich *zufällig* hatte).


----------



## Korlim (8. Januar 2013)

Fumika schrieb:


> Weil die meisten innis im Levelbereich halt durchlaufen ist.
> Tanks sterben doch selbst ohne heal kaum (machste bis lv 70 die meisten sogar solo) ^^
> 
> Lustig sind halt schwere innis.
> ...



Du konntest dich da gar ned anmelden weil es zu 70er BC zeiten noch gar kein LFG Tool gab


----------



## Theopa (8. Januar 2013)

Korlim schrieb:


> Du konntest dich da gar ned anmelden weil es zu 70er BC zeiten noch gar kein LFG Tool gab



Ich denke mal, dass er aus diesem Grunde auch "zu lichkingzeiten" schrieb. Da war es möglich.

BTT:
Der niedrige Schwierigkeitsgrad der MoP-"Heroes" hat sich wohl bezahlt gemacht, ich habe seit dem Release kaum Flame-Ausbrüche, Leaves oder Dauerwipes ansehen müssen. FInde ich auch ganz gut so. Wenn ich in 5er Inis wirklich schuften will, gehe ich Medaillen verdienen. Da ist das Wort "Herausforderung" noch ganz gut platziert


----------



## Hosenschisser (8. Januar 2013)

Wenn man mal überlegt, was für ein Geschrei es wegen den anfänglichen Cata-Heros gab, kann man wohl davon ausgehen, daß mit den jetzigen Heros eine sehr große Mehrheit zufrieden ist.


----------



## riggedi (9. Januar 2013)

Dennoch hätte ich nix dagegen, wenn Heros wieder einen Schwierigkeitsgrad erreichen wie zu BC Zeiten. Ich muss nicht unbedingt 2 Std. lang in einer 5er Inze rumwipen, aber eine _gewisse _Herausforderung wünschte ich mir schon. Dieses durchrushen und wegbomben bereitet mir persönlich nur selten echten Spaß.


----------



## Hosenschisser (9. Januar 2013)

Ich auch, aber mitlerweile wären die Heros für mich eh schon wieder langweilig und nur noch Punktelieferant. Da es jetzt auch den Herausforderungsmodus gibt, macht es mir auch nix aus, daß die Heros von vorn herein anspruchslos sind. 

Ich find das mit dem Herausforderungsmodus echt super gelöst.


----------



## Akium (9. Januar 2013)

Theopa schrieb:


> Wenn ich in 5er Inis wirklich schuften will, gehe ich Medaillen verdienen. Da ist das Wort &quot;Herausforderung&quot; noch ganz gut platziert <img src='http://forum.buffed.de/public/style_emoticons/buffed/wink.gif' class='bbc_emoticon' alt='' /><br />


<br /><br /><br />

Nicht wirklich vergleichbar, da der Herausforderungsmodus sich im Grunde über nen reinen Zeitfaktor definiert.  Also auch wieder eine Hommage an die ätzende "gogo-Mentalität".  Derjenige der einfach gerne knackige 5er spielt, aber trotzdem nicht durchhetzen will, wird in WoW nicht mehr bedient.


----------



## EisblockError (9. Januar 2013)

Akium schrieb:


> <br /><br /><br />
> 
> Nicht wirklich vergleichbar, da der Herausforderungsmodus sich im Grunde über nen reinen Zeitfaktor definiert. Also auch wieder eine Hommage an die ätzende "gogo-Mentalität". Derjenige der einfach gerne knackige 5er spielt, aber trotzdem nicht durchhetzen will, wird in WoW nicht mehr bedient.



kann man so unterstreichen
die richtigen casuals die einfach das spiel mögeb sind schon lange keine zielgruppe mehr.

was sich heute casual nennt ist eher als gruppe zu sehen die man durch erfolge und belohnungen im spiel hält als durch das spiel selbst


----------



## Hosenschisser (9. Januar 2013)

EisblockError schrieb:


> kann man so unterstreichen
> die richtigen casuals die einfach das spiel mögeb sind schon lange keine zielgruppe mehr.
> 
> was sich heute casual nennt ist eher als gruppe zu sehen die man durch erfolge und belohnungen im spiel hält als durch das spiel selbst



Dann versteh ich nicht, warum ihr den Herausforderungsmodus nur als Zeitrennen siht. Der ist auch schwer wenn man nicht auf Zeit spielt und um Belohnungen gehts ja nicht, wie du sagst.


----------



## Tamerlein (9. Januar 2013)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Dann versteh ich nicht, warum ihr den Herausforderungsmodus nur als Zeitrennen siht. Der ist auch schwer wenn man nicht auf Zeit spielt und um Belohnungen gehts ja nicht, wie du sagst.




ER hat geschrieben es geht um Erfolge und Belohnungen. Was ist denn im Herausforderungsmodus zu holen, wenn man nicht auf Zeit spielt, außer Frust und blutige Nasen? Kein Erfolg, keine Belohnung. Und es finden sich bestimmt kaum Leute die "nur mal so" durchspielen wollen. In der Zeit kann man auch was machen, was etwas bringt, einen Erfolg, daily, sonstwas


----------



## Theopa (9. Januar 2013)

Akium schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich vergleichbar, da der Herausforderungsmodus sich im Grunde über nen reinen Zeitfaktor definiert. Also auch wieder eine Hommage an die ätzende "gogo-Mentalität". Derjenige der einfach gerne knackige 5er spielt, aber trotzdem nicht durchhetzen will, wird in WoW nicht mehr bedient.



Naja, natürlich spielt die Zeit dort die wichtigste Rolle. Trotzdem ist es auch einfach anspruchsvoller, selbst wenn man eine Stunde braucht muss man CC einsetzen, die Heiler haben Manaprobleme, der Schaden muss stimmen, etc.

Ich wäre allerdings auch froh, wenn es sozusagen "Elite"-Inis gäbe, die ähnlich wie Herausforderungsinis eine selbst zusammengestellte Gruppe brauchen, vom Schwierigkeitsgrad her über dem Herausforderungsmodus liegen (dafür eben keine Equip-Angleichung) und dafür dann eben sagen wir mal 476er Equip und mehr Tapferkeitspunkte abwerfen.


----------



## Boghanik (10. Januar 2013)

Meine Random Gruppen Geschichte? Musste im LFR-Browser nach dem ersten Boss (der problemlos down war) heute doch tatsächlich den Satz lesen "Bitte alle kicken, die unter 40k Schaden machen."
Ist letztendlich zwar nicht passiert, aber wie asozial sich einige Leute verhalten ist echt schon gruselig...


----------



## AlucardG (10. Januar 2013)

Ich bin dafür die ganzen leute zu kicken die nur autohit afk 40k dps rum guffeln zu kicken.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (10. Januar 2013)

> "Bitte alle kicken, die unter 40k Schaden machen."



Wenn ich mit nem twink lfr items farmen gehe komm ich oft nicht an die 40k ran. Mein DK is halt tank/pvp ausgelegt und ich will die Leute nich als tank belasten.

Aber hey, der brauch die Items wenigstens. (Und er guffelt garantiert nicht rum, sondern versucht alles in seiner Möglichkeit stehende)

Mit meinem Main schrei ich doch auch nicht "macht mal mehr dmg", nur weil ich ständig erster im dmg bin.

Ich denke es gibt einen klaren Unterschied zwischen rumguffeln und lowdps.




Ah Random Gruppen Geschichten heißt der Thread. Ähm.

Ich hatte heute auf Elegons Plattform nen dc und als ich wieder eingeloggt bin schwebte ich über dem weiten Ozean. In dem Moment in dem ich ins Wasser falle werde ich aus dem Spiel geschmissen.

Hat son bisschen was von nem Albtraum. ^^´´


----------



## Hosenschisser (10. Januar 2013)

Tamerlein schrieb:


> ER hat geschrieben es geht um Erfolge und Belohnungen. Was ist denn im Herausforderungsmodus zu holen, wenn man nicht auf Zeit spielt, außer Frust und blutige Nasen? Kein Erfolg, keine Belohnung. Und es finden sich bestimmt kaum Leute die "nur mal so" durchspielen wollen. In der Zeit kann man auch was machen, was etwas bringt, einen Erfolg, daily, sonstwas



Nein, wer genau liest bemerkt, daß er sagt, daß es den  heutigen "Casual-Spielern" (die sind wohl anders als früher) nur noch um Erfolge und Belohnungen geht und das Blizzard WoW in diese Richtung entwickelt hat.

Daraus schließe ich, daß er sich selbst NICHT zu dieser Gruppe Spielern zählt und dem entsprechend auch anspruchsvolle Aufgaben angehen würde, die keine Belohnung oder einen Erfolg abwerfen. Dies weiter gesponnen, fällt mir der Herausforderungsmodus ein, welcher selbst ohne auf Zeit (Medaille) zu spielen wirklich knackig ist. Ich würde sogar behaupten, knackiger als jede bisher dagewesene Hero.

Abschließend komme ich zu dem Schluß, daß Du zu genau der Gruppe Spieler gehörst, die nach EisblockErrors Meinung, die heutigen Casuals sind. Kurz und knapp: Es geht nur um die Belohnung.


----------



## Virikas (10. Januar 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Wenn ich mit nem twink lfr items farmen gehe komm ich oft nicht an die 40k ran. Mein DK is halt tank/pvp ausgelegt und ich will die Leute nich als tank belasten.



Und deswegen lässt dich lieber als DD durchziehen?
Komische Logik und in meinen Augen ein ziemlicher Egotrip.
Wenn ich mit meinen Twinks LfR gehe, dann tue ich vorher alles in meiner Macht stehende um meinen Job auch zu erfüllen.
Im Fall DD heisst das eben mindestens Hitcap/WK Cap erreichen und aus Sockeln und VZ das Beste rausholen. 
Im Falle Heiler eben, dass ich in der Lage bin einen 10 Minuten Kampf Manatechnisch durchzustehen 
und als Tank eben, dass ich da nicht mit DD Gear stehe. 
In jedem Fall hab ich mir aber vorher zumindest mal kurz das Dungeonkompendium angesehen um zu gucken was es für Fähigkeiten gibt und falls sich daraus nicht bereits erschliesst, was ich zu tun habe guck ich auch nochmal in nen Guide.

Alles andere empfinde ich persönlich als Egotrip und durchziehen lassen.
Nur weil es eine anonyme Gruppe ist, muss ich ja nicht andere durch Unvorbereitung und Unwissen belästigen 

Ansonsten fehlten mir gestern noch 90 Punkte für den 6000 Tapferkeitspunkte Questerfolg bei Furion.
Also fix 2 Dailies und dann als Heiler in den LfD.
Ging nach Scarlett Halls. Ich landete in einer Gildengruppe von Lordaeron und es ging schnell.. Sehr schnell. Alles in allem knapp 10 Minuten in denen kontinuierlich gepullt wurde.
Absolut genial und mit 490er Equip als Heiler auch kein Thema.
Als Diszi halt besonders Lustig, weil man nebenbei auch noch gut Schaden fährt 
Kogler lag so auch vor seinem ersten Feuersturm *g*

Der Kampf danach gegen den Bastionsboss der Horde in Krasarang (~128Mio HP) mit Tank+Diszi hat sich dagegen etwas gezogen.. Aber die Aussage "bringt viele Freunde mit" im Questtext stimmt so nicht.. Mit Tank+Heiler gehts auch.. Dauert dann halt bloss 20 Minuten der Kampf


----------



## garak111 (10. Januar 2013)

@ Langsuir:
Da stimme ich dir in deiner Grundeinstellung voll und ganz zu. Im LfR versuche ich, wie auch im ganz normalen Raid, mein Bestes zu geben.
Ich stehe nicht autohit-Afk am Boss, versuche Schaden zu vermeiden und nimm mich den beonderen Eigenheiten der einzelnen Bosskämpfe an.

Aber ich werde ganz sicherlich nicht 463 Items mit den besten Verzauberungen oder Gems versehen. Dazu denke ich zu wirtschaftlich.
Auch wird kein Heiler mit einem I-Lvl 460/470 grundsätzlich 10 Minuten durchcasten können.


Wenn ich schon wieder lese: "Alle kicken", die keine ... dps fahren, bekomm ich schon wieder Magenkrämpfe. So ein Schwachsinn, Blödsinn und Wichtigtuerei. Welcher Boss im LfR benötigt einen DPS vom 40 k????? Ich für meinen Teil, werde künftig grundsätzlich Ausschlusswahl gegen solche Idioten einleiten.

Was mich aufregt sind Leute, die aufgrund Ihres Equip zwar DPS/HPS - Könige seien könnten, aber nur dumm rumstehen mit der Meinung, der LfR ist unter ihre Würde und nicht anderes als Autohits, o.ä. machen.

Aber was solls, jeder LfR mischt die Leute neu und im großen und ganzen bin ich zufrieden mit dem, was im LfR abgeht. Ausnahmen gibt es hin und wieder.


----------



## Tamerlein (10. Januar 2013)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Abschließend komme ich zu dem Schluß, daß Du zu genau der Gruppe Spieler gehörst, die nach EisblockErrors Meinung, die heutigen Casuals sind. Kurz und knapp: Es geht nur um die Belohnung.



Wie Du total falsche Schlüsse ziehst... Derzeit spiele ich in einer Levelstoppgilde, Belohnungen brauche ich nicht, sind aber immer ein netter Zusatz. Es ist immer wieder schön, seinem Char ein neues Teil anziehen zu können, und ich freue mich auch wenn durch meine Hilfe ein Gildenkollege ein neues Teil/ einen neuen Erfolg feiern kann.

Und ich zähle mich tatsächlich zu den "Casuals", auch wenn ich vermutlich viel mehr Zeit im Spiel verbringe als die "Pros". Progresszeiten liegen hinter mir, lange schon. Lieber entspannt mit "Freunden" rumdaddeln als mit Leuten die nur schnellschnell ogog überall durchrennen wollen. Ich messe meine Erfolge aber nicht mehr am Equip das ich trage.

Hatte ich bei meiner Spielsession Spaß, konnte ich mit anderen rumalbern, lachen, evtl sogar was neues mit der Gilde erreicht? Dann hatte ich einen erfolgreichen Tag/Abend.



zu den RGG: gestern Abend LBRS, monkheiler, tankdudu. monk schreibt immer wieder ogog, tank pullt so schnell er kann. reggen braucht man auf 60 eh nicht, gruppen liegen schnell.

kurz vorm endboss, tank pullt immer noch, schreibt der hetzheiler "afklo", tank überliest das, pullt weiter. wurde echt eng, weil die dd nicht unbedingt voll dabei waren, und der tank nicht unbegrenzt cds hat um zu überleben. tank tot, heal kommt zurück, kann die grp ansonsten aber retten.

ich weiß jetzt zumindest warum der heal so schnell durchwollte. blase voll. hatte dann doch zu lange gedauert und er konnte es nicht mehr bis zum ende halten ;-)


----------



## Virikas (10. Januar 2013)

garak111 schrieb:


> Aber ich werde ganz sicherlich nicht 463 Items mit den besten Verzauberungen oder Gems versehen. Dazu denke ich zu wirtschaftlich.



Hängt sicher vom Server ab, aber ob ich 12g für einen grünen Stein ausgebe oder 32g für einen perfekten blauen (der dieselben Werte hat wie der "grosse" Blaue für 150g..) ist auch unter Wirtschaftlichkeitsaspekten quatschkram. VZ gibt es auch genau 2 Stück die ich nicht auf 463er Equip packen würde: Die große WaffenVZ für 10k (atm bei uns) und die Armschienen VZ mit Primärstat für 1000g (atm bei uns). Ansonsten liegen VZ im Bereich von 10-150g und das kann man in meinen Augen durchaus ausgeben. 



> Auch wird kein Heiler mit einem I-Lvl 460/470 grundsätzlich 10 Minuten durchcasten können.


Auch in 495er Equip kannst du keine 10 Minuten Flashheal spammen.. Aber mit ein wenig Manamanagement sollte jeder Heiler mit Lfr Equip in der Lage sein seine 50k HPS zu fahren.
Wenn ich da dann Heiler sehe die noch UNTER einem Shadowpriest stehen, ja dann sorry L2P oder besorg dir echtes Heilergear. Kannst auch gern in der Gruppe bleiben, wenn deswegen das Ganze nicht zu dauergewhipe wird. Wenn Heilung fehlt, fehlt Heilung.



> Wenn ich schon wieder lese: "Alle kicken", die keine ... dps fahren, bekomm ich schon wieder Magenkrämpfe. So ein Schwachsinn, Blödsinn und Wichtigtuerei. Welcher Boss im LfR benötigt einen DPS vom 40 k?



z.B. Elegon. Wille des Kaisers sollten auch bisserl DPS kommen sonst wirst von den Adds überrannt.
Das Problem ist ja nicht EINER der 40k fährt, sondern 10-15. Wenn du so eine Gruppe erwischt, dann geh ich lieber nach 1-3 Tries. Die Zeit kann ich besser investieren.
Und 40k schafft jeder(!) DD, der echtes 460er Gear trägt (und nicht mit einem zu 504 aufgewerteten 496er seine ansonsten bei 450 rumdümpelnden Teile hochzieht). 



> Aber was solls, jeder LfR mischt die Leute neu und im großen und ganzen bin ich zufrieden mit dem, was im LfR abgeht. Ausnahmen gibt es hin und wieder.


Seitdem ich grundsätzlich versuche am Mittwoch die T-Teile LFR abzuklappern stört mich das auch nicht mehr. Im Zweifelsfall leave ich halt, mach noch ne Runde Dailies oder geh Kräutern/erze farmen und gut. Rumflamen bringt eh nichts.


----------



## Bandit 1 (10. Januar 2013)

Alsomein Fazit nach einger laaangen Zeit im LFR :

Mittwoch lange Wartezeiten (ca. 30 Min.) aber an sich gute Gruppen die ohne Whipe durchkommen.
Freitag spiele ich meistens nicht. Samstag und Sonntag wird es übel...

Zwar wartet man oft nur kurz aber dafür scheinen sich dann alle Gelegenheitsspieler berufen zu fühlen
mal einen Raid aufzumischen.
Movement ? Und ich rede echt nicht von feinsten Dingen sondern riesige Voidszones und mein Liebling
die LICHTSÄULE beim Drachen, autsch.
Entweder wird sie ignoriert, oder ALLE stehen drin. Auch die Jungs die den Fear kriegen. Lustig...

Und zu den DPS, ich mache mit Autohit (GS 482) um die 30 K an der Puppe. Kann mir mal einer erklären
wie man auf 15 bis 20 K kommt ? Bei vielen Kämpfen machen die Top DDs 80 bis 90 K. 

Ich erwarte keine Glanzleistungen, aber wer Epics will, sollte sich schon ein klein wenig zusammenreissen.

Damit meine ich, am Rechner bleiben, wenn man ein Epic bekommt es auch mal gescheit sockeln und 
verzaubern und sich ein wenig mit dem Bosskampf und der eigenen Klasse auseinandersetzen.
Mehr nicht und 5 bis 10 % der Spieler machen das nicht.


----------



## Virikas (10. Januar 2013)

Bandit schrieb:


> Movement ? Und ich rede echt nicht von feinsten Dingen sondern riesige Voidszones und mein Liebling
> die LICHTSÄULE beim Drachen, autsch.
> Entweder wird sie ignoriert, oder ALLE stehen drin. Auch die Jungs die den Fear kriegen. Lustig...



Du wirst lachen, aber vom reinkommenden Schaden her ists im LFR tatsächlich besser, wenn alle (bis auf den aktiven Tank sinnigerweise ) in der Lichtsäule stehen.
Der Fear selbst macht kaum Schaden, dafür geht weniger Schaden durch das rein und rausgerenne verloren und der gesamte Debuff Schaden fällt weg.
Und im LFR hast genug Zeit kurz aus der Säule rauszugehen, wenn ein Fear drinliegt. 
Hier macht es IMHO tatsächlich mal Sinn die Taktik im LFR anzupassen


----------



## Angrimssohn (10. Januar 2013)

Naja, ich als Tank finde es schon ätzend wenn man gerade nach einem Tankwechsel kurz in der Lichtsäule steht und schon wieder rausgefeart werden, nur weil manche Movementfaul sind....


----------



## iliketurtles (10. Januar 2013)

Du findest es ätzend kurz auf den Boden zu gucken ob da Grütze liegt und in diesem Fall nicht brainafk in den Strahl zu laufen?


----------



## Virikas (10. Januar 2013)

Nach einem Tankwechsel zwingt dich keiner instant in den Strahl zu laufen.
Kurz gucken ob da ein deutlicher sichtbarer lila Mist liegt.
Wenn nicht ab in den Strahl wenn doch kurz warten.
Kann ja nicht sooo schwer sein...


----------



## Bandit 1 (10. Januar 2013)

iliketurtles schrieb:


> Du findest es ätzend kurz auf den Boden zu gucken ob da Grütze liegt und in diesem Fall nicht brainafk in den Strahl zu laufen?



Nun ja also ich stehe auch in der Gegend (also am Drachen) was da so am Boden an Effekten "rumliegt" ist schon hart.
Ich kenne gar nicht alle, auffällig ist allerdings die gefühlten 5 "Tod und Verfall" dann dieses weisse Blubberzeugs keine
Ahnung wer das macht und sonstiges. Da ist der lila Kreis doch recht schnell übersehen, der Lichtstahl aber eher nicht. 

Lass mich raten du bist Fernkämpfer oder Heiler, richtig ?


----------



## Angrimssohn (10. Januar 2013)

Naja, mit dem nicht gezwungen in den Lichtstrahl ist so eine Sachen. Wenn Du gute Heiler dabei hast, dann ists nicht schlimm. Ist leider nicht immer der Fall und da will man seinen stackenden Schattendebuff schon mal los werden. In 90% der Fälle im LFR klappt das auch mit der Grütze und keiner wird rausgefeart.

Schlimmer finde ich dann doch den Wasserelementarboss..... 

Was bei mir manchmal an Stacks da war...... Sky is the Limit


----------



## garak111 (10. Januar 2013)

@ Langsuir

Auf eines möchte ich doch was erwidern. Gerade deine Beispiele für Elegon und Kaiser sind die Fights, bei denen - unter Beachtung der Bossmechanik - der DPS/HPS niemals grenzwertig sein muss. (ich rede bewusst für LfR nicht für den normalen Raid)

Der Schaden auf Elegon ist zweitrangig, sollange 5 - 6 Funken down gemacht werden. Aber dazu muss ich switchen, bzw. laufen etc. DPS-Einbruch. Mehr Schaden fahre ich, wenn ich stur auf dem Drachen bleibe. Mit dem Debuff, den der Drache dann aufweisst, geht der runter wie Butter. Oder Thema Kaiser. Wenn die Adds - von allen Raidlern - ordentlich bearbeitet werden, gibt es keine Probleme, aber jetzt bleiben immer mehr Leute bei den beiden Typen und was passiert, die Adds fressen die Heier, irgendwann fällt der Tank .... wipe.

Solange dieses verdammte Thema DPS immer noch in den Köpfen der Leute rumspuckt, und diese dann eher stur auf ihrem Target bleiben, anstatt raiddienlich die Spielweise zu verändern, wird im LfR umgewiped. Und dass nimmt jetzt wieder mehr zu, da die Leute eher zeigen wollen, dass sie so imba sind und einen DPS > 100 k fahren können, aber nicht in der Lage sind, einen Mitspieler aus dem Ambergefängnis zu befreien, der 1 Meter entfernt steht.

Meine ganz große These (ohne Beweiss aber mit viel Herzblut):

Wenn die ganzen Addons wie recount verschwinden würden, wäre vieles besser. Kein Sch.... vergleich, keine Angeberei. Und für LfR auch total überflüssig. Aber selbst als Heiler spame ich Heals anstatt ein Opfer zu despeelen, der bei der Großkaiserin gefeart wird und dann in irgendeiner Ecke verreckt. Ich pfeiff da drauf, gehe in Geisterwolf und renne dem armen Typen nach um ihn zu despellen. Aber dadurch verliee ich maaaaaaaaaaaaas HPS. Ergo schlechter Heiler, oder?

Einfach seinen Job machen und raiddienlich denken, dann ist immer genügend DPS/HPS vorhanden.

In normalen Raid - zumindest bei vielen und ganz bestimmt im heroischen sind gewisse Mindest DPS/HPS notwendig, aber wir reden hier vom Finder.


----------



## Virikas (10. Januar 2013)

Bandit schrieb:


> Lass mich raten du bist Fernkämpfer oder Heiler, richtig ?



Mit dem Main ja.. Mit dem Monk bin ich Melee. Und ich kriegs da auch hin meinen Stack entweder passend zu resetten oder direkt im Strahl zu stehen.
Im zweifelsfall sieht man sogar, wann er seine Fearkreise legt (Castbalken  )




garak111 schrieb:


> Der Schaden auf Elegon ist zweitrangig, sollange 5 - 6 Funken down gemacht werden.



WENN 5-6 Funken down gemacht werden machst du aber auch keine 40k DPS overall. Das sind 60% mehr erlittener Schaden + 50% mehr Schaden von der Astralgestallt.
Also ~100% mehr. Wer dann immer noch 40k Overall macht wird zurecht gebeten den Raid zu verlassen und sich mit seinem Char auseinanderzusetzen!



> Wenn die Adds - von allen Raidlern - ordentlich bearbeitet werden, gibt es keine Probleme, aber jetzt bleiben immer mehr Leute bei den beiden Typen und was passiert, die Adds fressen die Heier, irgendwann fällt der Tank .... wipe.



Kleine Adds --> Öfter Execute --> Mehr Schaden
Und sein wir ehrlich.. So viel Gelaufe ist es auch als Melee nicht, wenn man einigermassen weiss wie der Kampf läuft.
Dazu kommt, dass alle Mobs in der Gasphase mehr MELEEschaden nehmen und man als Melee mindestens in der Gasphase mindestens einmal die Ausweichcombo machen und damit 500k Bonusdamage gewinnen kann. Selbst mit Laufen leidet der Schaden also nicht sooo stark wie du meinst.



> Solange dieses verdammte Thema DPS immer noch in den Köpfen der Leute rumspuckt, und diese dann eher stur auf ihrem Target bleiben, anstatt raiddienlich die Spielweise zu verändern, wird im LfR umgewiped.


Natürlich reden wir von raiddienlichen DPS und nicht von Leuten die Beim Bernformer auf dem Boss bleiben der 90% weniger Schaden kriegt ...



> Und dass nimmt jetzt wieder mehr zu, da die Leute eher zeigen wollen, dass sie so imba sind und einen DPS > 100 k fahren können, aber nicht in der Lage sind, einen Mitspieler aus dem Ambergefängnis zu befreien, der 1 Meter entfernt steht.



Stehst du selbst im Gefängnis nimm den der dich rausholen soll und mach ein /y %t hol mich aus dem Amberscheiss!
Wirkt wunder. Hängt man noch ein /r und /s ran kann kaum einer behaupten das nicht gesehen zu haben.
Insbesondere in Meleerange muss ich aber zugeben, dass man die Gefängniss da leider teilweise wirklich schlecht sieht. Wenn derjenige da kein Bossmod hat was ein /s ich bin trapped macht, seh ich das nicht wirklich immer. (Ist aber auch wieder so eine sch*** Kombo von orangerot auf roten Grund.. Da hab ich das eh schwer -.- Kann also gut sein, dass das für normalsichtige absolut kein Problem ist das zu erkennen. Kann ich halt nur nicht beurteilen )



> Wenn die ganzen Addons wie recount verschwinden würden, wäre vieles besser. Kein Sch.... vergleich, keine Angeberei. Und für LfR auch total überflüssig.



Überflüssig ist es in meinen Augen nicht. Aber auch nur, wenn man über DPS/HPS mal hinausgeht und z.B. mal auf Damage Taken (als ersten Einstieg  ) guckt.



> Aber selbst als Heiler spame ich Heals anstatt ein Opfer zu despeelen, der bei der Großkaiserin gefeart wird und dann in irgendeiner Ecke verreckt. Ich pfeiff da drauf, gehe in Geisterwolf und renne dem armen Typen nach um ihn zu despellen. Aber dadurch verliee ich maaaaaaaaaaaaas HPS. Ergo schlechter Heiler, oder?



Geisterwolf? Also Schami.. Gunst des Geistwandlers regelt. Regen tickt auch weiter und Springflut ist instant. Also bitte.. Was verlierst du da?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (10. Januar 2013)

Eben, das ist halt der Unterschied zwischen rumguffeln und lowdps.

Es gibt Gründe für lowdps und die haben ihre Berechtigung.

Ob der Spieler nun aus ökonomischen Gründen nicht die beste Verzauberung hat oder einfach ein neuer/unerfahrener Spieler.

Und ich muss ehrlich sagen, wenn mein DK mit nem 468er eq zur hälfte Tank im Singletarget dmg nicht die 40k knackt ist das eine Sache.

Aber wenigstens überlebe ich den Kampf und hab nen Battlerezz parat.


----------



## Cyryna (11. Januar 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Und ich muss ehrlich sagen, wenn mein DK mit nem 468er eq zur hälfte Tank im Singletarget dmg nicht die 40k knackt ist das eine Sache.
> 
> Aber wenigstens überlebe ich den Kampf und hab nen Battlerezz parat.





Und ich muss ehrlich sagen, wie Langsuir schon sagt ist das nen echter egotrip. Ich geh ja auch nicht mit halben heilergear als Heiler rein. Ich mein den Kampf überleb ich auch und ich heil auch bestimmt mehr als son Shadowpriest!

Und es ist nicht zu viel Verlangt sich 463er DD Gear zu erfarmen.

Vorher hattest du gesagt der Char ist PvP und Tank orientiert, also kannst ja wohl entweder als Tank mit komplettem Tankgear rein, oder als DD mit Teilweise PvP gear, weils momentan im PvE (leider) gar nicht mal so schlecht ist.

Thema Verzauberungen und Sockel: Wurde eigentlich alles schon gesagt, ich bin auch jederzeit gewillt jemanden zu kicken, der nichts gesockelt und verzaubert hat. Sowas hat halt in nem Raid, sogar nur LfR nichts zu suchen...


Zu den RGG; Ich war vorhin ein paar mal LfR und dabei ist mir aufgefallen das bestimmt bei 4/5 Fights mindestens ein Heiler einfach mal so gut wie nichts gemacht hat, Stand am ende des Fights mit 100% mana dumm rum und hatte 3% der gesamtheilung gedrückt. Ist das son neuer Trend? Ich mein nicht das wirklich 6 Heiler nötig wären, aber ich kann so Schmarotzer einfach nicht ab.


----------



## RedShirt (11. Januar 2013)

Cyryna schrieb:


> Thema Verzauberungen und Sockel: Wurde eigentlich alles schon gesagt, ich bin auch jederzeit gewillt jemanden zu kicken, der nichts gesockelt und verzaubert hat. Sowas hat halt in nem Raid, sogar nur LfR nichts zu suchen...
> 
> 
> Zu den RGG; Ich war vorhin ein paar mal LfR und dabei ist mir aufgefallen das bestimmt bei 4/5 Fights mindestens ein Heiler einfach mal so gut wie nichts gemacht hat, Stand am ende des Fights mit 100% mana dumm rum und hatte 3% der gesamtheilung gedrückt. Ist das son neuer Trend? Ich mein nicht das wirklich 6 Heiler nötig wären, aber ich kann so Schmarotzer einfach nicht ab.



VZ+Sockel -> solang kein AFK-ler, was solls? Die Bosse legt man im Regelfall auch mit gebrochenem Arm. Ich verzaubere und sockle sicher kein <483er Gear, weils rausgeworfenes Gold ist.

Im Moment, nachdem man ja gefühlt hunderte Dungeons/Raids (oder Dailies) machen muss, um seine 1k Punkte die Woche zu holen, hab ich schon eklatante Zeitprobleme überhaupt auf einen zweiten Char zu loggen und z.B. Ackerbau zu machen. Da kann ich verstehen, wenn man zwar Loot will, aber irgendwann einfach grad 0 Bock hat.

Gäb der LFR 150 Punkte pro Run, wär das ne andere Sache. 1ter Dungeon am Tag 150 und zweiter 40, OK.
Dann ist man überschaubar durch, wenn man keine Dailies grad will (kanns nimmer sehn).


----------



## Bandit 1 (11. Januar 2013)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Gäb der LFR 150 Punkte pro Run, wär das ne andere Sache. 1ter Dungeon am Tag 150 und zweiter 40, OK.
> Dann ist man überschaubar durch, wenn man keine Dailies grad will (kanns nimmer sehn).



Guter Vorschlag, ich kann echt keine Dailies mehr sehen....

Ausserdem bin ich mit allen Quest durch und habe alle Fraktionen auf ehrfürchtig. 
_(Pandaria, logisch)_

Und zum twinken habe ich Null Lust. Noch nie dagewesen, aber einfach aus Zeitmangel habe ich keine
Lust entwickelt.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (11. Januar 2013)

> Und ich muss ehrlich sagen, wie Langsuir schon sagt ist das nen echter egotrip.



Das kannste halten wie du willst. Ich weis nicht warum ich mir mit meinen twinks unnötig noch 20-30 mal durch ne 5er hc farmen soll, obwohl die Bosse im Lfr fallen wie reife Äpfel vom Baum.

Ich hab mit main und twinks schon diverse Bosse im lfr mit weniger als 10 Leuten umgehauen, weil der Rest frühzeitig gestorben ist.

Für mich schieben Leute nen Egotrip wenn sie autoshot afk gehen. Sonst niemand.

Volle Verzauberung, Taktik lernen, hohe dps fahren als Voraussetzung für den Lfr zu nennen ist einfach nur lächerlich.

Spieler die diesen Anforderungen nicht nachkommen kicken zu wollen finde ich ziemlich asozial.

Woher wollt ihr wissen wer hinter dem Rechner sitzt? World of Warcraft ist ein Massenphänomen.

Ich kenne genug Spieler die allein schon, weil sie handwerklich schlechte Computerspieler sind, selbst im 10er manchmal nicht über 40k kommen.

Was ihr wollt ist einfach so schnell wie möglich durch den lfr rushen und euch gehen die lowdps Leute auf den Keks, weil ihr meint das es wegen denen so lange dauert die Bosse zu killen.
Edit: Grad lfr mogu part2 gegangen 6 Leute unter 40k dps. Soll ich die jetzt alle kicken, weil mein Mage das doppelte macht? Ich glaube nicht. Jeder Boss lag im Firsttry.


----------



## Nexilein (12. Januar 2013)

Cyryna schrieb:


> Und es ist nicht zu viel Verlangt sich 463er DD Gear zu erfarmen.
> 
> Vorher hattest du gesagt der Char ist PvP und Tank orientiert, also kannst ja wohl entweder als Tank mit komplettem Tankgear rein, oder als DD mit Teilweise PvP gear, weils momentan im PvE (leider) gar nicht mal so schlecht ist.
> 
> Thema Verzauberungen und Sockel: Wurde eigentlich alles schon gesagt, ich bin auch jederzeit gewillt jemanden zu kicken, der nichts gesockelt und verzaubert hat. Sowas hat halt in nem Raid, sogar nur LfR nichts zu suchen...



Vielleicht hilft dir da ein anderer Blickwinkel:
Ich mache so gut wie keine Heros, da ich sie langweilig finde. Der spaßigste Teil daran ist es, wenn man komplett unterequippt mit alten Epics und ein paar neuen blauen Teilen dort rein geht. Da liegt man natürlich 30+ Punkte unter den Anforderungen des Dungeonfinders, aber dafür bekommt man Instanzen die kaum Fehler verzeihen.

Wenn also ne 5er Gruppe mit niedrigem DPS, niedrigem HPS und dauer OOM solche Instanzen clearen kann, woran sollte sich dann jemand der das Equip für den DF/RF zusammen bekommt stören? Es kann doch nur die eigene Unfähigkeit sein, durch die man Fehler andere nicht kompensieren kann...

Wenn ich dann doch mal random unterwegs bin, dann rechne ich mit dem Schlimmsten, und solange die Bosse liegen ist es ok. Wer höhere Ansprüche an den Dungeonfinder stellt, der hat ein Layer 7 Problem.


----------



## AlucardG (12. Januar 2013)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Es kann doch nur die eigene Unfähigkeit sein, durch die man Fehler andere nicht kompensieren kann...



Was ist den das bitte für eine aussage? Man soll die klappe halten und die failer ausgleichen ? 
Wer failt fliegt !
Wer als DD tank / healgear anhat fliegt !
Wer Nackt ist Fliegt(ausnahme: Weibliche Blutelfe)

Die Leute die zu faul sind in eine 5er hc zu gehen die brauchen Lfr gar nicht erst sehen.
Früher hat der GROßTEIL der Leute die Raids nicht gesehen und heute mit Lfr geht jeder depp in die Raids und bekommt epics fürs rumtrollen und richtigen dds plätze wegnehmen .
Und wer hier mit Cata epics rumläuft dem ist echt nicht zu helfen da es sogar grüne teile beim Händler zu kaufen gibt die besser sind .


----------



## Nexilein (12. Januar 2013)

AlucardG schrieb:


> Die Leute die zu faul sind in eine 5er hc zu gehen die brauchen Lfr gar nicht erst sehen.
> Früher hat der GROßTEIL der Leute die Raids nicht gesehen und heute mit Lfr geht jeder depp in die Raids und bekommt epics fürs rumtrollen und richtigen dds plätze wegnehmen .



Und genau da liegt dein Fehler: 
DPS ist kein Masstab für Können, sondern eine Krücke. In 4 Minuten kann jeder einen Boss umhauen wenn das Equip passt, aber wenn man ihn nach 12 Minuten legt erfordert das ordentliches Mana-, und CD-Management und vor allem Schadensvermeidung von allen Spielern.



AlucardG schrieb:


> Und wer hier mit Cata epics rumläuft dem ist echt nicht zu helfen da es sogar grüne teile beim Händler zu kaufen gibt die besser sind .



Das kann nur jemand behaupten der Mathematik für ein Schulfach hält...
Es gibt eine Menge Cata Epics die sich nicht durch Quest-Items und grünes Zeug ersetzen lassen. Das ist aber auch ganz egal, denn am Ende ist wichtig, dass der Boss liegt.
Wir haben bei uns im Gildenraid z.B. auch die ersten Bosse gelegt, obwohl einige noch nicht das Itemlevel für den Dungeonfinder (geschweige denn Raidfinder hatten). 
Warum also brauchst du bessere Mitspieler für leichteren Content?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (12. Januar 2013)

@  AlucardG

Junge du redest wie eine Erzieherin im Kindergarten die ihre Kinder anschreit.

"Los ich will das ihr eine Lied singt! Zieht euch gefälligst ordentlich an!"
"Ihr müsst Haltung zeigen! Wer schief sing fliegt aus der Gruppe!!"
Warum der Vergleich nicht hinkt?
Weil lfr verdammter Kindergarten ist!
So einfach das alle daran Spaß haben können.
Und wer bist du überhaupt, mit ner Meinung das <40k zu wenig für nen lfr ist?
Kickst du jeden Raid 5 Leute aus der Gruppe?
Ernsthaft?


----------



## Cyryna (12. Januar 2013)

> Wenn also ne 5er Gruppe mit niedrigem DPS, niedrigem HPS und dauer OOM solche Instanzen clearen kann, woran sollte sich dann jemand der das Equip für den DF/RF zusammen bekommt stören? Es kann doch nur die eigene Unfähigkeit sein, durch die man Fehler andere nicht kompensieren kann...



Mir geht es nicht darum, dass die Bosse nicht bzw zu langsam fallen. Es geht mir um die Gammelspieler die mit gutem gear einfach grottigen Schaden machen. Es geht sozusagen ums Prinzip.
Du sagst zwar dass DPS kein anzeichen für Skill ist,aber in meinen Augen ist für das Gear absolut mangelhafter dps ein Zeichen für keinen Skill.
Zum Beispiel sollte ab HoF lfr jeder in der Lage sein 40k DPS singletarget zu drücken, sonst hat man für mich in nem Raid (auch lfr) einfach nichts zu suchen. Durchgezogen werden sollte mit nichts belohnt werden.

Und solche Leute denken dann später irgendwann das sie ja auch mal normal Raiden gehen können weils ja alles so einfach ist. Und wenn ich dann mal wirklich in nem normalen Raid random unterwegs bin, dann muss ich mich über sowas tierisch aufregen.


----------



## LarsW (14. Januar 2013)

Gestern Abend meine zweite HC machen wollen.
Gegenstandsstufe hatte gerade so gereicht,und es gesellten sich schon ein paar Sachen aus unterschiedliche Szenarien dazu.
Jedenfalls war alles in Ordnung.Kein Wipe.Kein Hallo (was auch sonst.)..und ich rangierte im DMG zwischen Rang 2 und 4.Es lag´nicht gerade viel dazwischen und ich fand´mein Hexer stellte sich nicht doof an.
Kurz vor´m letzten Boss dann Wortlos der Kick.Warum auch immer..  
Da weiß man doch wieder,warum man seine Spielzeit eigentlich nicht verlängern wollte.


----------



## Tomratz (14. Januar 2013)

LarsW schrieb:


> Gestern Abend meine zweite HC machen wollen.
> Gegenstandsstufe hatte gerade so gereicht,und es gesellten sich schon ein paar Sachen aus unterschiedliche Szenarien dazu.
> Jedenfalls war alles in Ordnung.Kein Wipe.Kein Hallo (was auch sonst.)..und ich rangierte im DMG zwischen Rang 2 und 4.Es lag´nicht gerade viel dazwischen und ich fand´mein Hexer stellte sich nicht doof an.
> *Kurz vor´m letzten Boss dann Wortlos der Kick.Warum auch immer..   *
> Da weiß man doch wieder,warum man seine Spielzeit eigentlich nicht verlängern wollte.




Sauerei sowas.

Da hatte ich am WE wohl etwas mehr Glück.

Mein Arkanmagetwink ist am Samstag 90 geworden und durfte dann Gestern direkt mal ein paar Heroinis machen. Die erste war mit noch zwei Gildies, die zähl ich jetzt mal nicht, da ich da nie auch nur die geringste Chance gehabt hätte, an deren Schaden ranzukommen. Schliesslich waren die mit Raidequippten Chars, nur wegen der TP unterwegs.

Danach dann noch weiter in den Dungeonfinder, was sollte schon passieren ausser evtl. einem Kick?

Es ging in die Brauerei. Als erstes hab ich natürlich mal mein Sprüchlein aufgesagt, dass der Twink halt frisch 90 ist und noch nicht viel Schaden bla... bla....

Etwas gewundert hab ich mich schon, dass ich nicht mal letzter im Schaden war, so gingen die Trashmobs vor Uuk Uuk recht flockig down, auch wenn die DpS Zahlen nicht soooo üppig waren.

Uuk Uuk selbst lag schnell, ich war im Schaden sogar an zweiter Stelle. Fragt nicht nach DpS, die war nicht berühmt.

Weiter gings zu Hopsalus, den blöden Hasen mag ich irgendwie überhaupt nicht, aber auch der stellte kein Problem dar, blinzeln ftw. Was mir bei den Bosskämpfen aufgefallen ist, war die Tatsache, dass der kleine Mage mit seinem grünen und blauen Equip doch noch ein ziemlicher Säufer ist. Auch muss ich den Gebrauch der Manarune noch besser verinnerlichen.

Dann standen wir auch schon vorm Endboss. Der Kampf zog sich ziemlich in die Länge, irgendwie waren alle ziemlich planlos, doch letztlich hats gereicht und die Ini war durch.

Beim Blick auf Recount grosses Staunen bei mir. Mit jämmerlichen 23k DpS lag ich an erster Stelle  

Hab mir dann mal die Chars der andren im Arsenal angeschaut. Mein Magetwink war tatsächlich am schlechtesten Equipped. Zweiter im Recount war übrigens der Tank, mit auch 23k DpS.

Bei einem anderen Run in den Scharlachroten Hallen, bei dem Boss in der Grube, haben sich gleich am Anfang zwei DD verabschiedet. Ich hass diesen Boss, weil ich bei dem meistens in den Tornado gerate und verrecke. Jetzt waren wir also nur noch zu dritt, der Heiler, der Tank und ich mit dem Gummeltwink. 

Bei 10% Bosslife hats mich dann doch noch erwischt, vorher hatten wir zu dritt den Boss ordentlich runtergeprügelt, von den zwei andern DD kam ja nach deren frühen Ableben nix an Schaden. Der Tank und der Heiler haben dann noch den Rest besorgt.

Es gibt also noch genug Gruppen im DF, die tatsächlich Probleme haben.

Ach, und bevor jetzt jemand anfängt zu flamen, dass er einen Mage mit megaübler DpS von 23k nicht mitnehmen würde, bei einem anderen Run hat der Kleine in seinem Questgear jetzt schon über 40k (war da nicht was von wegen LfR?) rausgehauen.


----------



## Virikas (14. Januar 2013)

Scharlachrote Hallen HC mit meinem DD Mönch..
Der Heiler sagt er ist frisch 90.
Jeder kennt die Hundegruppen am Anfang.
Was macht man also ums einfacher und manasparender zu machen? Kurz die Wache pullen und Fleisch hinwerfen.
Genau das tat ich auch ...
5s später dann der Whisper vom Tank "Würdest du bitte nicht pullen? Danke".
Tja was soll man sagen .. habs dann gelassen und die zweite Hundepat ging dann schön ins Heilermana...

Glücklicherweise musse ich mir den Rest der Ini nicht mehr antun, weil die Wachen nach dem ersten Boss partout nicht gehen und von den Hunden zerfleischt werden wollten..


----------



## Druckba (14. Januar 2013)

Mir ist es zuletzt passiert, dass ich mit einem Bekannten und Gildenkollegen die Terassen, wir beide als Heiler besucht haben, und dann mit den Worten die heilen nicht gekickt wurden.
Zu den Fakten, ich stand in der HoT Statistik ganz weit oben und es gab weder einen Whipe noch tote. Wir wurden vor dem dritten Boss dann gekickt mit den Worten die beiden heilen nicht.
Die beiden sogenannten Top Heiler waren auch mit Top Overheal in der Statistik. 

Also Random Gruppen und das Sozialverhalten in der Community ist mal grenzwertig mal nicht. Wenn die vernünftigen Spieler mal ein wenig mehr Zusammenhalt zeigen würden, wäre es nicht schlecht.

Was mir persönlich auch misfällt ist, dass Tanks in Random Gruppen jedes mal loslegen ohne Rücksicht auf die Heiler zu nehmen oder einfach mal zu fragen ob alle bereit sind.

Wie gesagt jeder wie er mag nur das gehetze nervt mindestens genau so wie Spieler die kommentarlos von der Tastatur entschwinden. Selbst wenn es klingelt kann ich fix in den chat schreiben: Sorry kurz afk.
In der Zeit verschwindet keiner von vor der Tür. 

In dem Sinne einen schönen Tag.


----------



## Virikas (14. Januar 2013)

Druckba schrieb:


> Was mir persönlich auch misfällt ist, dass Tanks in Random Gruppen jedes mal loslegen ohne Rücksicht auf die Heiler zu nehmen oder einfach mal zu fragen ob alle bereit sind



Der Tank stirbt dann halt...
Passiert mir auch ab und zu, dass ich noch umspeccen muss und dass im chat ankündige.
Wenn der Tank dann pullt bevor mein blauer Balken nicht wenigstens bei 75% angekommen ist, guck ich zu. Solange ich nicht im Kampf bin sterb ich auch nicht..
Zur Not heile ich auch n DD durch den Trash, der Durchsatz ist ja da, aber ich muss wegen 5s nichtn halbes Brötchen wegwerfen


----------



## Druckba (14. Januar 2013)

Langsuir schrieb:


> Der Tank stirbt dann halt...
> Passiert mir auch ab und zu, dass ich noch umspeccen muss und dass im chat ankündige.
> Wenn der Tank dann pullt bevor mein blauer Balken nicht wenigstens bei 75% angekommen ist, guck ich zu. Solange ich nicht im Kampf bin sterb ich auch nicht..
> Zur Not heile ich auch n DD durch den Trash, der Durchsatz ist ja da, aber ich muss wegen 5s nichtn halbes Brötchen wegwerfen


Hast ja recht. Eigentlich müßte man es total entspannt mit dem Tod vom Tank hinnehmen. Das Geflame ist danach eventuell groß.
Ich weis nicht wieso aber ich denke immer wenn man miteinander spricht kann es für alle Beteiligten nur besser werden.
SAge ich was mich stört kommt nichts destotrotz auch geflame. 
Also ....grübel ich sollte mir mal angewöhnen auch den ein oder anderen ver"enden" zu lassen.


----------



## runemaster (14. Januar 2013)

Druckba schrieb:


> Was mir persönlich auch misfällt ist, dass Tanks in Random Gruppen jedes mal loslegen ohne Rücksicht auf die Heiler zu nehmen oder einfach mal zu fragen ob alle bereit sind.



eine neue - nicht unerwähnt zu lassene - Sitte scheint aber auch zu sein, dass es den Heiler/ DDs nicht schnell genug geht.   

Bin gestern mit meinem Mönch 90 geworden und geeeeerade so (mit den PVP-Handschuhen  ) Item-lvl 340 hergestellt, in die ersten Heros gezogen. Gildenkumpel hat mich gegen meine eigene Auffassung zum Tanken überredet, was natürlich den Inv für uns beide enorm beschleunigte. 

Da ich mich schon fast für meine "Nicht-Tank-Low-Items" geschämt habe, bin ich natürlich je nach Heiler immer erstmal etwas vorsichtiger vorgegangen. Erfreulicherweise zeigte sich, dass der Mönch auch mit Gammel-Equip - und low-Heros sei dank  - doch besser zu Tanken ging, als von meiner Seite befürchtet. 

Was sich aber durch den ganzen Abend zog: Gruppe steht am Spawnpunkt, ich schau mir kurz den Heiler an (und damit mein ich wirklich KURZ, wenn da 463er Items zu sehen waren, wars auch schon gut) - kommt schon: "Können wir dann mal?"

Krönung war dann die Gruppe, die mich und meinen Gildenkumpel letztendlich in die wohlverdiente Nachtruhe brachte. 

Kloster-Kathedrale, Magier, Schurke, Pala-Heal aus einer Gilde. Pala-Heal ganz gut equipt, lies mich aber erstaunlicherweise trotzdem ordentlich abfallen (heilen Palas neuerdings auch wie Schamanen?).
Nicht so schlimm, dachte ich mir und achtete halt ordnungsgemäß auf sein Mana und mein Wohlergehen. 
Was mich etwas nervte, der Magier ging immer schön voraus und legte damit quasi das Tempo vor. Naja, dachte ich mir, die gehören zusammen, die werden schon wissen, was sie tun. 
... und ausserdem steigert sich ja auch das eigene Ego, wenn man solchen "Herausforderungen" gewachsen ist. Also immer schön die vom Magier gepullte Gruppe übernommen und zu Ende getankt. 

dann dieser Durchgang, wo die Kanonen stehen und nen paar Pats rumlaufen. Der Magier sofort reingelaufen und ALLES gepullt - Ich hinterher, Statue gestellt, Massenspot, CDs gezündet, Heiltrank eingeworfen, alles was nur irgendwie ging (fands in dem Moment sogar noch fast lustig, weil man ja Herausforderungen mag)  ... Half alles nix, ich starb ....

Magier: verpiss dich Tank!
ich antworte: Hä? Du hast das doch alles gepullt?!
Schurke: Das ist dein Fail, du brauchst viel zu lange!
ich: zu lange wofür? Das Tempo wird doch durch nen DD vorgelegt?!
Paladin: Ich kann den DD verstehen, dauert ja ewig.
ich: hab item-Lvl 343 (ich hatte nämlich schon Loot bekommen jaaaa! :-D ) und bin bereits schon 2mal fast gestorben, ich versuche hier angemessen zu spielen.
Paladin: ja mach, aber etwas zügiger gefälligst! 

... kurz Gildenkumpel angeflüstert, das ich dann jetzt ins Bett gehen werde. Gruppe/ Spiel verlassen, ab ins Bett.


----------



## Druckba (14. Januar 2013)

Ja unmögliches Verhalten sehr häufig. 
Muss man halt konsequent seinen Weg gehen. Fällt mir aber regelmäßig auf, 
dass Spielern jegliches Verständnis für Ihre Mitspieler fehlt oder abhanden geht.
Künftig sollte man bei der Dungeonsuche vielleicht Auswahlmöglichkeiten einfügen
für "schneller Dungeonrun für erfahrenere Spieler" und "gemäßigter für ruhigere "Runs" bzw. Neulinge".

Das wäre mal eine Option.


----------



## Doofkatze (14. Januar 2013)

Im Shadopankloster kann man ja an einigen Stellen im letzten Gang abkürzen. Dumm nur, wenn der halb afk-Random-Paladin, der den zweiten Boss komplett verpasst hat und auch sonst nur wenig tat, blöderweise eine Gruppe so gepullt hat, das die Gegner zwar nicht kommen, aber man im Dauerkampf ist und selber Paladin auch noch beim letzten Trash die Abkürzung ca. 20-30 Sekunden nach uns NICHT nimmt, sondern erst natürlich die Gruppe bodypullt und dann noch genau in die Gruppe rennt, die wir eigentlich gerade angehen wollten ...

Statt irgendwas zu sagen ist selber Paladin nach dem Zwangswipe nach ca. 1 Minute totsein dann selbst gegangen.


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (14. Januar 2013)

Druckba schrieb:


> Künftig sollte man bei der Dungeonsuche vielleicht Auswahlmöglichkeiten einfügen
> für "schneller Dungeonrun für erfahrenere Spieler" und "gemäßigter für ruhigere "Runs" bzw. Neulinge".
> 
> Das wäre mal eine Option.



schon, aber glaubst Du noch an die Ehrlichkeit solcher Spieler??


----------



## ichigoleader (14. Januar 2013)

DarthMarkus1st schrieb:


> schon, aber glaubst Du noch an die Ehrlichkeit solcher Spieler??



Also ich denke das neue Spieler schon verhaltener sind und die Neulingsoption wählen, und für alle imbaroxxorplayer kommt ja nur die ogogo Variante in Frage.


----------



## Virikas (15. Januar 2013)

ichigoleader schrieb:


> Also ich denke das neue Spieler schon verhaltener sind und die Neulingsoption wählen, und für alle imbaroxxorplayer kommt ja nur die ogogo Variante in Frage.



Die Frage ist halt wie gut die Neulingsgruppen dann laufen.
Zum einen verlängern sich für beide Gruppen die Invite Zeiten, weil sich die Spielermenge aufteilt (was mir bei jetzt schon > 45 Minuten Invite Zeit als DD und immerhin noch 10 Minuten als Heiler jetzt schon nicht schmeckt).
Zum anderen würde ich auch wenn ich nicht unbedingt der Fan von "so schnell wie möglich durch" bin, trotzdem diese Variante wählen, weil ich ehrlich gesagt keine Lust habe vor jeder Trashgruppe erst eine Diskussion zu starten. Dazu sind die Heroes dann doch wieder zu einfach.
Letztlich würde das vermutlich darauf hinaus laufen, dass die Gogo Gruppen schnell durch sind und die Neulingsgruppen ewig brauchen und ggf. nichts auf die Kette kriegen, wenn nicht wenigstens einer dabei ist, der den Erklärbär macht. Dummerweise sind meiner Erfahrung nach die Erklärbären vom Aussterben bedroht..


----------



## Druckba (15. Januar 2013)

Langsuir schrieb:


> Die Frage ist halt wie gut die Neulingsgruppen dann laufen.
> Zum einen verlängern sich für beide Gruppen die Invite Zeiten, weil sich die Spielermenge aufteilt (was mir bei jetzt schon > 45 Minuten Invite Zeit als DD und immerhin noch 10 Minuten als Heiler jetzt schon nicht schmeckt).
> Zum anderen würde ich auch wenn ich nicht unbedingt der Fan von "so schnell wie möglich durch" bin, trotzdem diese Variante wählen, weil ich ehrlich gesagt keine Lust habe vor jeder Trashgruppe erst eine Diskussion zu starten. Dazu sind die Heroes dann doch wieder zu einfach.
> Letztlich würde das vermutlich darauf hinaus laufen, dass die Gogo Gruppen schnell durch sind und die Neulingsgruppen ewig brauchen und ggf. nichts auf die Kette kriegen, wenn nicht wenigstens einer dabei ist, der den Erklärbär macht. Dummerweise sind meiner Erfahrung nach die Erklärbären vom Aussterben bedroht..


Sicher aber das sind alles nur Spekulationen. Vielleicht traut sich aber dann der ein oder andere unsichere Tank dann auch mal in eine Ini.

Aber auf jeden Fall wird sich kein "imba"roxxor Spieler beschweren können wenn er in der falschen Gruppe landet.


----------



## riggedi (15. Januar 2013)

Das wird Blizz niemals umsetzen: eine Option für den persönlichen Skill. Das würde zu weit führen. Am Ende gibts noch ne Möglichkeit die



Langsuir schrieb:


> Gogo Gruppen


in GoGo Girls & Boys aufzuteilen


----------



## Tomratz (15. Januar 2013)

Es wird immer solche und solche Gruppen geben, wobei mir die Erfahrungen der letzten zwei Tage gezeigt haben, dass es immer noch geduldige Leute gibt.

Mein Mage ist ja am WE erst 90 geworden, hat ein paar gecraftete Sachen (Handschuhe, Brust und, ich schäm mich ja auch, PvP-Schultern) und inzwischen, durch Inibesuche auch ein paar Iniitems an.

Schaden ist mittelprächtig bis lausig, je nach Gruppe. Wenn ich in eine Gruppe mit richtig gut equippten Spielern komme, liegen die mobs in aller Regel schon, bevor ich meinen ersten Arkanschuss richtig losgeworden bin. Vom legen der Rune mal ganz zu schweigen.

Trotzdem wurde ich in den zwei Tagen die ich jetzt Heroes gehe, kein einziges mal geflamed, geschweige denn gekickt. Dafür bin ich den Leuten, die mit mir in eine Trottellottogruppe gelost wurden auch danbar.

Gestern gings dann das allerallerallererste Mal ins Shado-Pan Kloster (hatte selbst mit meinem Main erst einen Besuch dort, wo ich noch bei den ersten Trashmobs durch nen satten DC aus der Gruppe geflogen bin. Den Leuten bin ich übrigens nicht böse, ich hatte echt keine Chance mehr, noch mal richtig online zu kommen, flog ständig wieder raus).

Natürlich hab ich angesagt, dass ich die Ini nicht kenne, war aber für keinen ein Problem.

Beim Sha gab es mindestens drei Wipes, trotzdem wurde weitergemacht (Rest der Truppe war wohl auch teilweise noch recht frisch). Beim vierten Try lag der Boss dann doch noch.

Beim Endboss hatte ich noch weniger Plan und bin infolgedessen umgebrezelt worden. Die anderen vier haben den Boss auch ohne mich geschafft und ich hab dann die Questitems noch mitgenommen.

Insgesamt ein recht lustiger Inibesuch, es wurde zwischendurch sogar etwas "geplaudert".

Blöd geschaut hab ich, als dann der Erfolg "Dungeonmeister von Pandaria" aufploppte  , aber da das ja die einzige Ini war, die meinem Main noch fehlte, war das ja nur natürlich.


----------



## Kriegstreiber (15. Januar 2013)

Druckba schrieb:


> Ja unmögliches Verhalten sehr häufig.
> Muss man halt konsequent seinen Weg gehen. Fällt mir aber regelmäßig auf,
> dass Spielern jegliches Verständnis für Ihre Mitspieler fehlt oder abhanden geht.
> Künftig sollte man bei der Dungeonsuche vielleicht Auswahlmöglichkeiten einfügen
> ...



Grundsätzlich eine gute Idee, aaaaaaaber

Ratet mal, wie viele RooXXoor - Spieler oder sonstige "Witzbolde" es geben wird, die sich für "Neulinge" anmelden, dort ihren Mist abziehen, nur um sich auf Kosten dieser Neulinge zu profilieren?


----------



## campino76 (15. Januar 2013)

Wie wäre es dann mit der auswahlmöglichkeit: speedrun / gemütlich?


----------



## arakil (15. Januar 2013)

als neuling kannst du aber trotzdem den wunsch auf einen speed run haben und eben net gemütlich durch die ini schländern wollen


----------



## Hosenschisser (15. Januar 2013)

campino76 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es dann mit der auswahlmöglichkeit: speedrun / gemütlich?



Dabei kommt es zu der Problematik, daß das was für den einen gemütlich ist, für den anderen Gehetze ist. Für wieder andere kann 15 min. für eine Ini ein Speedrun sein, für den anderen ist zu langsam, da er sonst immer Speedruns in 10 min. abschließt.


----------



## BannMagnet (15. Januar 2013)

Wenn es die Com nicht selber gebacken bekommt dem Miteinander einen höheren Stellenwert zu geben dann wäre vielleicht folgendes ne nette Idee.

- Stellen wir uns vor es gäbe diese Neulinge/Erfahrene Gruppen
- Jeder Char bekommt nen Counter für erfolgreich abgeschlossene (Hero)Instanzen/(Lfr)Raids
- Ab 5 erfolgreichen Durchläufen wird der Charakter primär zu einer Erfahrenen Gruppe gelost
- Ist die Wartezeit sehr hoch stösst er zu einer Neuling Gruppe. Mit aufpoppendem Fenster dass er sich in einer solchen befindet und sich doch bitte die Zeit nehmen sollte den "Kleinen" hilfreich zur Seite zu stehen.

Die Spieler selbst würden von der ganzen Aktion nix mitbekommen, und dass es funktionieren sollte zeigt uns der Haustierkampf. Hier werden die PvP Kämpfe ja ähnlich zugelost.

Oder man hofft das die Com halt mal wirklich.... Ähm ne. Wird nix


----------



## riggedi (16. Januar 2013)

BannMagnet schrieb:


> Wenn es die Com nicht selber gebacken bekommt dem Miteinander einen höheren Stellenwert zu geben dann wäre vielleicht folgendes ne nette Idee.


Genauso aussichtslos als würde man versuchen Wasser in einem Sieb zu sammeln. Dabei isses dann auch egal, ob Du das Wasser durch Milch oder Cola ersetzt 



BannMagnet schrieb:


> Oder man hofft das die Com halt mal wirklich.... Ähm ne. Wird nix


Der war gut! *double-thumbs*


----------



## arakil (16. Januar 2013)

bliebe nur die möglichkeit einer belohnung wenn man eine neulingsgruppe sicher durch die ini gebracht hat. 

dabei wäre wichtig das die neulinge das auch beurteilen können müssten den es hilft ja nix wenn ein erfahrener die nur durch scheucht und sie am ende immer noch unerfahren sind. 
problem das man nicht sicher weiß ob man nun ne belohnung bekommt oder net da es ja "böse" leute gibt die einfach immer das negative drücken


----------



## BannMagnet (16. Januar 2013)

arakil schrieb:


> bliebe nur die möglichkeit einer belohnung wenn man eine neulingsgruppe sicher durch die ini gebracht hat.


Warum braucht man eigentlich für jeden Scheiß ne Belohnung? 
Ich krieg meine 80 TP und als Belohnung will ich ne Belohnung für die Belohnung?
Gehts noch? Leute, das ist ein MMO. 
Die Belohnung ist dies: Ich bekomm in der nächsten random Ini/ im nächsten random Raid Leute auf die ich mich verlassen kann. Leute die wissen was sie als Tank, als DD und auch als Heiler zu tun haben.


Ich könnt grad kotzen. Echt mal


----------



## Schwagilber (16. Januar 2013)

Mir sind nur 2 amüsante Erinnungen an lf-tool in Erinnerung. Beide mal als Heiler.  




Im ersten Fall hatte der Tank noch einige Minuten Wiederbelebungsnachwirkungen, stellte aber sogleich fest, das Item XY bei Boss Nr. 2 seins sei.

Der DK in der Gruppe spottet zum Glück immer wieder ein paar Adds weg. Kurze Zeit später poppt ein Ausschlussfenster auf, "Er meint er wäre ein Tank", DK verläßt die Gruppe. 




Gestern erst war es kurios. Bekam die Einladung, war gerade noch im Kampf, nahm dann an, kam aber nicht in die Instanz, da schon gepulllt wurde. Also harrte ich aus, bis Yan-Zuh in der Brauerei down war. 80 Tapferkeitspunkte wurden mir gutgeschrieben, der Loot hätte mich eh nicht interessiert.


----------



## Stevesteel (17. Januar 2013)

War gestern LFR, lief alles problemlos. Bei Mel'jarak wurden erstaunlicherweise keine Adds in CC genommen, stattdessen wurden alle weggemetzelt. 
War mir auch neu, daß es so gehen kann.
Bei Galaron starben etliche, aber am Ende klappte es trotzdem.
Immer wieder lustig ist bei Qiang, wenn der Tank anstürmt und instant umfällt 
Auch komisch, wenn wir innerhalb der Gilde Instanzen machen und nur 4 Spieler sind, gehen meistens die dazugekommenen Spieler gleich nachdem sie merken, daß
wir restlichen aus ein und derselben Gilde stammen.
Haben wohl schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Tomratz (17. Januar 2013)

@ Stevesteel: Schön, wenn bei dir der LfR Gestern sauber lief, bei mir liefs um so besch....er.

Angemeldet für Mogu 2. Teil, weil ich auf die Waffe bei Elegon spekuliert hab (hab sie natürlich nicht bekommen und werd auch nicht mehr weiter drauf spekulieren, aber dazu mehr später).

Invite kam und rein in die Ini. Brav gebuffed und Trash verhauen.

Bei den Geisterkönigen dauerte es relavtiv lang und der Schaden war nicht besonders prickelnd. Mein Priesterlein lag einsam an der DpS-Spitze, was mich schon etwas nachdenklich stimmte. Ich bin nun nicht der Schw....vergleicher, schau mir aber Recount schon an, um ein Gefühl für die Machbarkeit einer Instanz oder eines LfR-Raids zu bekommen.

Weiter gings zu Elegon, wo sich das Spiel fortsetzte. Wieder war mein Priesterlein um Längen vor dem nächsten DD, der Kampf dauerte eine gefühlte Ewigkeit, ging aber letztlich gut.

Nun zum Willen des Kaisers.

Erster Wipe kam relativ schnell, da der eine Tank seinen Mob in die Gruppe gezogen und dort getankt hat.

Zweiter Versuch, nachdem der Tank entsprechende Anweisungen bekommen hatte. Es ging los und das Priesterlein machte fleissig Schaden, Multidotting auf die Bosse und half auch bei den Trashmobs. die Bosse waren bei ca. 20% als nacheinander die Leute im Raid umkippten -> Wipe. Ein Blick auf Recount.
Mit mickrigen 55k Schaden war der Priester allein auf weiter Flur, der nächste DD hatte knapp 47k, dann gabs noch einen mit 43K und die nächsten bewegten sich mit Mühe oberhalb der 30K.

Ich bin dann gegangen. 

Jetzt mag der eine oder andere meckern, man müsse auch mal den einen oder anderen mit wenig Schaden mitziehen. Ja, das kann man machen, aber wenn von den ersten 10 im Schaden gerade mal 3 über 40k liegen und ab Nummer 10 alle schon unterhalb von 30K liegen, macht das keinen Sinn mehr.
30K macht jeder frisch 90er, der noch gar nicht die Möglichkeit hat in den LfR zu gehen.

Ich werd heut Abend Terrasse gehen, da gibts auch Waffen.


----------



## RedShirt (17. Januar 2013)

BannMagnet schrieb:


> Warum braucht man eigentlich für jeden Scheiß ne Belohnung?
> Ich krieg meine 80 TP und als Belohnung will ich ne Belohnung für die Belohnung?



Ich geh für 80 TP auch nimmer ins Dungeon - außer es gibt n Beutel. 

Ich will eine höherwertige Belohnung, oder mehr. Keine Belohnung für die Belohnung. Die 80 TP sind ja nicht die Voraussetzung, sondern ein Teil der Belohnung. Das abgeschlossene Dungeon ist die Voraussetzung.


----------



## Nisbo (17. Januar 2013)

Tomratz schrieb:


> ....
> Ich bin dann gegangen.
> 
> Jetzt mag der eine oder andere meckern, man müsse auch mal den einen oder anderen mit wenig Schaden mitziehen. Ja, das kann man machen, aber wenn von den ersten 10 im Schaden gerade mal 3 über 40k liegen und ab Nummer 10 alle schon unterhalb von 30K liegen, macht das keinen Sinn mehr.
> ...





Und genau wegen solchen Sprüchen bzw Einstellungen werden keine Adds gemacht und nur stur irgendwo rauf gehauen nur um im Recount oben zu stehen.


Wirst Du in der Terrasse auch sehen beim 2. Boss wenn schön auf das große langlebige Add gehauen wird und die kleinen Adds zum Boss durchlaufen.




Und mit Verlaub, 30K macht nicht jeder frische 90er im Raid (im Levelgear denn der hat ja noch kein 460er Gear was man für den LFR benötigt) das sind doch alles nur Schlaumachersprüche


----------



## Tomratz (17. Januar 2013)

Nisbo schrieb:


> *Und genau wegen solchen Sprüchen bzw Einstellungen werden keine Adds gemacht und nur stur irgendwo rauf gehauen nur um im Recount oben zu stehen*.
> 
> 
> Wirst Du in der Terrasse auch sehen beim 2. Boss wenn schön auf das große langlebige Add gehauen wird und die kleinen Adds zum Boss durchlaufen.
> ...



Du hast aber schon gelesen, dass ich sowohl auf die Bosse, als auch auf die Adds Schaden gemacht hab?

Ich habe NICHT von frisch  90er im Levelgear geschrieben, mag sein dass das falsch rüberkam. Lass einen frisch 90er aber zwischendurch mal die eine oder andere Ini gemacht haben (in der Levelphase), dann hat er auch schon recht brauchbares Gear und kann durchaus 30K Schaden machen.

Mit 466er Ilvl (und das ist ja wohl nötig, um sich im LfR anzumelden) sollten aber schon wesentlich mehr als 30K drin sein. Teilweise lag der Schaden ja noch deutlich unter diesen 30K.

Werden aber wohl wieder ein paar Leute dabei gewesen sein, die sich über PvP-Sachen im Rucksack in den Raidfinder geschlichen haben.


----------



## Huntedsoul (17. Januar 2013)

466Ilvl? War für die ersten Lfr nicht schon 460 ausreichend?


----------



## Tomratz (18. Januar 2013)

Huntedsoul schrieb:


> 466Ilvl? War für die ersten Lfr nicht schon 460 ausreichend?




Jo, sorry, hab mich da vertan  .

Entgegen der Unkerei von Nisbo lief die Terrasse Gestern überraschend gut.

Ich hatte zwar mal in die Guides geschaut, perfekt auskennen tat ich mich dort aber natürlich nicht. 

Die ersten drei Bosse liefen erstaunlich gut, ja, es gab ein paar Tote aber keine Wipes.

Das Sha hat uns im ersten Versuch zerlegt, danach wurde eine "Killertruppe" für die Adds festgelegt (das war das, wo Nisbo die Befürchtung hatte, dass da keiner drauf geht) und wir konnten den Boss locker flockig legen.

Leider ist für mich keine Waffe gedropped, lediglich ein Rückenteil für Heiler gabs, da hab ich aber schon was besseres.


----------



## Doofkatze (18. Januar 2013)

Naja, also wir haben auch eine kleine Magierin in der Gilde, die trotz einiger Rückfragen bezüglich Fähigkeiten/Reihenfolge und aufgeschriebenen Stats beim Trash auf 25-30k im dritten Teil LFR hängen bleibt und des Öfteren, teilweise spektakulär fast jedes Mal stirbt. Da geht die DPS trotz 470er Gear auch nicht viel höher als 30k DPS.

Boss 1 gestern: Wird auf der dritten Plattform übernommen, als der Boss gerade in die Mitte geht, ist sie bei ca. 40% und stirbt instant, während alle Spieler in die Mitte gezogen werden

Boss 2: Normalerweise stirbt sie regelmäßig in der Wirbelphase "ich war doch dran vorbei", gestern hatten wir aber gleich 5 Spieler, die mit Markierung aus der Gruppe rausliefen und regelmäßig Mitspieler, einschließlich ihr in den Tod riss (5 Heiler + 3 DDs ab 20% Phase ... Bosskampf nach 10 Minuten beendet)

Boss 3: Sie wollte unbedingt mit mir kiten, wir waren beide makiert (ich war Lead), als sie nach der ersten Übergabe mangels weggefallenem Mark mich nicht wieder findet und UNTER Garalon durchläuft in völliger Panik. Nach dem Brez kriegt sie auf der anderen Seite an einer Ecke ne Kelle ab durch falsches Stellungsspiel und wurde vorher schon nicht voll geheilt ...


Man kann sagen was man will, aber auch für diese Leute ist der LFR ja eigentlich gedacht und prinzipiell ist sie ja wirklich daran interessiert, möglichst mehr Schaden zu machen, schafft es aber eben nicht, wobei das Dropglück und Procglück auch nie auf ihrer Seite ist. Bei manchen Trashgruppen dann wieder hat sie permanent Procs und plästert richtig rein, aber dann in Bosskämpfen ...

In so fern wäre ich mit sämtlichen genauen Aussagen bezüglich genauer Schadenszahlen äußerst vorsichtig. Einen DPS-Mangel im LFR gibt es einfach nicht. Und es ist da schon ein Unding, mindestens XX k zu erwarten. Übrigens mache ich mit meinem Todesritter auch je nach Boss absolut unterdurchschnittlichen Schaden und komme nur knapp an die 40k DPS heran. Natürlich liegt das an dem Tankequipment, aber ich verpenne bei einer Twinkklasse auch gewisse Kleinigkeiten. Merkwürdigerweise erreiche ich gleichzeitig bei bewegungsintensiven Bossen (Garalon) auch immer wieder an die 70k und stehe dann damit auf Platz 2-3, der Bonusschaden kommt mir da immer sehr gelegen.


Übrigens gibt es da dennoch immer wieder Grenzen. Spieler, die auffallen, weil sie keinen Schaden machen oder sichtbar nur alle 20 Sekunden nen Cast ansetzen, wenn man mal etwas draufschaut. Die wähle ich persönlich häufiger raus, weil es dafür keine Entschuldigung gibt. Jeder ist zwar mal abgelenkt, aber wer so abgelenkt ist, braucht auch eigentlich nicht "mitzuspielen" und da sind die Hintergründe auch eher egal, selbst wenn es sich um "Notfälle" handelt.


----------



## RedShirt (18. Januar 2013)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Merkwürdigerweise erreiche ich gleichzeitig bei bewegungsintensiven Bossen (Garalon) auch immer wieder an die 70k und stehe dann damit auf Platz 2-3, der Bonusschaden kommt mir da immer sehr gelegen.



Da sollten es eher 120k als Melee sein.
+100 Dmg auf die Beine, und als DK (v.a. Unholy) spreaden die Krankheiten ja auch auf Garalon mit. Pet-Cleave (Unholy) trifft Garalon vermutlich auch, wenn er am Bein ist. Als Frost kommen halt derbe Crit-Hits an.

Aber Lfr -> Wurst. Da packe ich nur Dmg-Meter aus, wenn mich n anderer vergleichbarer Spieler interessiert, wo er Prio gesetzt hat drauf.

40k ist genug für Jedermann (TM)

@Magierin
So eine kenn ich glaub auch ... ^^
Gibt halt verschiedene Leute mit Stärken und Schwächen. Ist net schlimm, dafür gibts ja die Schwierigkeitsstufen.


----------



## Stevesteel (18. Januar 2013)

Ich war gestern mit meinem WlL noch bei den 3 letzten Bossen in der TdF. 
Kam rein, lagen viele Skelette vor den Beschützern des Endlosen. 
Stand auch im Chat irgendwas von Hunter Tank. Dahatte wohl während der Trashbeseitigung ein Jäger die Bosse geaddet 
Liefen alle ohne größere Probleme. 
Beim Sha wurde ich einige Zeit nach Kampfbeginn zu einem der Aussenposten geportet, hatte noch Seelentausch aktiv, den ich sofort nach Landung auf den Miniboss packte.
Im selben Augenblick starb ich auch 
Dankenswerter Weise hob mich einer der Todesritter beim nochmaligen Umhauen des Minibossen auf, so daß ich wieder zurück zum Sha gelangte.

Danach ging ich mit meinem Jäger in das Mogu'shangewölbe, dort erfuhr ich das erste mal mehrere Wipes bei Feng.
Immer wieder interessant, wenn man per /s, /ra oder /y von Mitspielern die Mitteilung bekommt, daß sie von Arkaner Resonanz betroffen sind.
Dumm nur, wenn diese sich dann keinen Meter rühren, sondern erwarten, daß der Raid sich von ihnen entfernt 
Naja, 2 Wipes gab es bei Feng, die meisten blieben dabei (vorrangign Heiler gingen) und alles andere klappte auch recht gut dann.
Wobei es meiner Meinung allerdings auch an der sehr geringen Heilleistung lag, 10k HPS sind mittlerweile nicht mehr akzeptabel.

Ich habe meinen Itemlevel Dank PVP-Klapotten auf 461 gepusht, nichts gewonnen, aber freue mich auch immer sehr über die Tapferkeitspunkte.
Vom Schaden her kam mein Jäger natürlich nicht an meinen besser ausgerüsteten und auch mehr gepflegten WL ran, aber immerhin war ich im Recount nicht 
Platz 18, sondern wenigstens im Mittelfeld. 
Aber auch interessant für mich nach Analyse Dank Recountmittels reforgelight Hit und WK erstmal auf die richtigen Werte gebracht, mal gucken, wenn ich den nächsten Schritt 
zu Itemlevel 470 mache und dann in die nächsten LFR-Abschnitte gelange, wie es da dann mit dem Dmg ausschaut.

Achja, danach war ich mit dem Jäger noch fix in einer Random Heroischen Instanz. Nach dem ersten Boss (Uuk-Uuk) verließ uns einer der DD. Kein Problem, Trash ging auch ohne diesen zu 4.
Nach dem 2en Boss (Hopsallus) verließ uns dann allerdings auch der Tank und ich wollte schon scherzhaft schreiben, 
daß wirl den letzten Boss alleine machen müssen, wenn es so weiter ginge, als auch schon 2 weitere Mitspieler zu uns stießen.
Problemlos dann den Rest erledigt und sogar noch eine bessere Hose ergattert.

PS: Achja, ich hatte am Abend dann noch zischendurch in das Gamestar-Sonderheft und diverse Jäger Guides geguckt, um herauszufinden, wie ich den Jäber umschmieden solle,
Lustigerweise stand dort überall was von "Alphatier".
Hihi, ich hatte den Button natürlich nicht in meiner Leiste und kannte ihn auch nicht wirklich 
Ging mir aber auch vor einiger Zeit so mit Sperrfeuer, wusste auch nicht, daß ich sowas habe ^^
Naja, bei sovielen Twinks kann das schon mal passieren, wobei ich mich immer bemühe, Klassen-Guides auch umzusetzen, 
was aber meistens erst mit dem Raidgeschehen kommt, weil ich in normalen oder auch heroischen Instanzen trotzdem gut da stehe.


----------



## Tomratz (18. Januar 2013)

@ Doofkatze: Ich geb dir ja prinzipiell Recht und bin auch normalerweise niemand, der einen anderen Spieler wegen "mangelnder" DpS niedermacht. In diesem Raid ist es mir halt extrem aufgefallen und es waren eben mehr als die Hälfte der DD, die wenig Schaden gemacht haben. Mag ja sogar durchaus daran gelegen haben, dass etliche sich "auf die faule Haut" gelegt haben und sich durchziehen lassen wollten.

Ich habe auch schon LfR Raids erlebt, bei denen mit wenig Schaden trotzdem der Kill gelungen ist. Da wurden eben von Anfang an klare Ansagen gemacht und jeder hat sich dran gehalten. Man sieht ja auf dem Weg zum Endbosch schon, wie der Schaden insgesamt im Raid aussieht und kann ggfs. drauf reagieren.

Wenn dann aber ausgerechnet die DD, die im Schaden eher im letzten Drittel liegen, anfangen rumzuflamen, dann ist prinzipiell in der Gruppe was faul und da spar ich mir lieber die weiteren Repkosten.

Wie ja weiter oben schon geschrieben, Gestern liefs auf der Terrasse richtig gut.


BTW: Bei uns in meiner früheren Gilde wars eine Eule, ders ständig geschafft hat, als erster umzufallen. Wobei, ich hatte zu Anfang DS auch noch unter schwerster "Movementgüntheritis" zu leiden, das hat sich dann durch ständiges üben und Ansagen im TS wesentlich verbessert, so dass ich heute eigentlich wenig Probleme damit hab.

Vielleicht versucht ihr mal, das Mädel ein bisschen an die Hand zu nehmen, bei mir hats geholfen.


----------



## Doofkatze (18. Januar 2013)

Tomratz schrieb:


> Vielleicht versucht ihr mal, das Mädel ein bisschen an die Hand zu nehmen, bei mir hats geholfen.



Da bin ich der Letzte, der nicht daran interessiert ist, das es unserer Gilde möglich ist, alles aus der Klasse zu holen. Aber manchmal stoße ich nunmal an Grenzen. Es ist nicht meine Klasse und das wissen auch meine Mitspieler. Und meine Argumentation bei Hilfen leidet oft darunter, das ich kleine Fehler z. B. falsche Fähigkeiten nenne (Feuerball, nein, Feuerschlag äääh Pyroschlag ... oder Infernoschlag?) und so eher verwirrend wirke, zumal ich meinen eigenen Magier nicht beherrsche. 

Ich kriege mit, das Rückfragen auftauchen, die zu beantworten versucht werden, auf ihrem Schreibtisch liegt ein kleiner Handzettel, welcher Wert wie gut ist, aber irgendwo hat eben jeder gewisse Grenzen, verständnismäßig wie spieltechnisch. Aber ganz bestimmt will ich darüber nicht lästern. Ich hoffe immer nur auf etwas Verständnis, was ich derzeit höchstselten in Foren erlebe.

Witzig fand ich gestern die Annahme, das ich wohl nur deshalb so "extrem" bin, eben weil ich ja gewisse Dinge immer ausgleichen musste :-) Das hört man doch gern. Und irgendwie passt es ja tatsächlich. Ich wäre wohl nie so spielstark geworden, wenn wir immer alles "geschafft" hätten.


----------



## Russelkurt (18. Januar 2013)

zu Doofkatze's Post:

Dass Spieler *mal* abgelenkt sind, kennt jeder. Dass Spieler mal nen schlechten Tag haben und keinen Schaden machen, kennt glaub ich auch jeder von uns. Aber was wir da am Mittwoch hatten war der Ober-Hammer:

Wir hatten bis Mittwoch einen Hunter in der Gruppe (ich nenne weder Namen, Rasse oder Geschlecht), der mit 479er Gear knappe 30k im HdA beim ersten Boss geschafft hat, wo ich mit meinem Hexer ohne Anstrengung 54k mache (Rotationsfehlerchen und Movement inklusive). 
Nach einer eingehenden Analyse des DMG-Meters stellten wir fest, dass die Rotation (als Marksman) im Wesentlichen aus Autoshot, Schlangengift und ein paar Arkanen Schüssen bestand. Kein Chimärenschuss, kaum Zuverlässige Schüsse und vom Gezielten Schuss kann man nicht reden. Und was uns am heftigsten ins Auge sprang, war die Sache mit dem Kampfbeginn, der bei dem Hunter immer erst 15 - 20 Sekunden nach Bosspull war ... 
Trotzdem wir immer wieder Beratung und Unterstützung angeboten haben, ist diese immer abgelehnt worden oder wenn man doch mal was erklären durfte, dann wurde es nicht angenommen. 
Am Mittwoch kam es dann soweit, dass unserem Raidleiter die Hutschnur platzte, als vom Hunter um 22:30 die Ansage kam, dass das der letzte Try des Hunters sei und man ja keine Lust mehr habe zu wipen. Da bei uns aber nur einmal die Woche und dann aber von 20 bis 23 Uhr geraidet wird, hat unser Raidleiter mal alles angesprochen, was ihm aufgestoßen ist. Darunter fielen auch der schlechte Schaden, das fehlende Movement, die kaum oder nicht vorhandene Motivation ... dass der Hunter nun kein Bestandteil der Gruppe mehr ist, und diese Entscheidung auf Gegenseitigkeit basierte, muss ich wohl kaum erwähnen.


----------



## Virikas (18. Januar 2013)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Da bin ich der Letzte, der nicht daran interessiert ist, das es unserer Gilde möglich ist, alles aus der Klasse zu holen. Aber manchmal stoße ich nunmal an Grenzen. Es ist nicht meine Klasse und das wissen auch meine Mitspieler. Und meine Argumentation bei Hilfen leidet oft darunter, das ich kleine Fehler z. B. falsche Fähigkeiten nenne (Feuerball, nein, Feuerschlag äääh Pyroschlag ... oder Infernoschlag?) und so eher verwirrend wirke, zumal ich meinen eigenen Magier nicht beherrsche.
> 
> Ich kriege mit, das Rückfragen auftauchen, die zu beantworten versucht werden, auf ihrem Schreibtisch liegt ein kleiner Handzettel, welcher Wert wie gut ist, aber irgendwo hat eben jeder gewisse Grenzen, verständnismäßig wie spieltechnisch. Aber ganz bestimmt will ich darüber nicht lästern. Ich hoffe immer nur auf etwas Verständnis, was ich derzeit höchstselten in Foren erlebe.



Es gibt in den diversen (RL) Schulungen zu den Produkten unserer Lieferanten ein geflügeltes Sprichwort:
"Wenn eine Lernender etwas nicht versteht, liegt das nicht am lernenden, sondern am Lehrenden".
Hast du ja auch selbst schon festgestellt (soll also kein ans Bein pinkeln sein  ).
Die Frage ist halt: Gibt es nicht jemandem der sich mal wirklich mit ihr hinsetzen und alles(!) mit ihr in Ruhe durchgehen kann?
Ich meine das ist ja kein Hexenwerk (fast ein Wortwitz in dem Zusammenhand ) und wenn sie selbst mehr rausholen will, dürfte bei der Differenz zwischen möglichem und gemachtem Schaden schon ein fallender Groschen für einen Quantensprung reichen


----------



## Tomratz (18. Januar 2013)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Da bin ich der Letzte, der nicht daran interessiert ist, das es unserer Gilde möglich ist, alles aus der Klasse zu holen. Aber manchmal stoße ich nunmal an Grenzen. Es ist nicht meine Klasse und das wissen auch meine Mitspieler. Und meine Argumentation bei Hilfen leidet oft darunter, das ich kleine Fehler z. B. falsche Fähigkeiten nenne (Feuerball, nein, Feuerschlag äääh Pyroschlag ... oder Infernoschlag?) und so eher verwirrend wirke, zumal ich meinen eigenen Magier nicht beherrsche.
> 
> Ich kriege mit, das Rückfragen auftauchen, die zu beantworten versucht werden, auf ihrem Schreibtisch liegt ein kleiner Handzettel, welcher Wert wie gut ist, aber irgendwo hat eben jeder gewisse Grenzen, verständnismäßig wie spieltechnisch. Aber ganz bestimmt will ich darüber nicht lästern. Ich hoffe immer nur auf etwas Verständnis, was ich derzeit höchstselten in Foren erlebe.
> 
> Witzig fand ich gestern die Annahme, das ich wohl nur deshalb so "extrem" bin, eben weil ich ja gewisse Dinge immer ausgleichen musste :-) Das hört man doch gern. Und irgendwie passt es ja tatsächlich. Ich wäre wohl nie so spielstark geworden, wenn wir immer alles "geschafft" hätten.






Langsuir schrieb:


> Es gibt in den diversen (RL) Schulungen zu den Produkten unserer Lieferanten ein geflügeltes Sprichwort:
> "Wenn eine Lernender etwas nicht versteht, liegt das nicht am lernenden, sondern am Lehrenden".
> Hast du ja auch selbst schon festgestellt (soll also kein ans Bein pinkeln sein  ).
> Die Frage ist halt: Gibt es nicht jemandem der sich mal wirklich mit ihr hinsetzen und alles(!) mit ihr in Ruhe durchgehen kann?
> Ich meine das ist ja kein Hexenwerk (fast ein Wortwitz in dem Zusammenhand ) und wenn sie selbst mehr rausholen will, dürfte bei der Differenz zwischen möglichem und gemachtem Schaden schon ein fallender Groschen für einen Quantensprung reichen




Ich seh es ähnlich wie Langsuir. Und dass einer (in dem Falle Du) nicht alle Klassen perfekt beherrschen kann (ja, es gibt Typen, die behaupten das von sich), ist wohl den meisten (ausser den Roxxorichkannallesperfekttypen) bekannt.

Den Vorschlag von Langsuir find ich recht gut, es müsste einfach mal jemand da sein, der ihr gewisse Grundbegriffe, vielleicht ja sogar das eine oder andere Makro erklärt und schon sollten sich da ein paar K an DpS finden lassen.

Wenn ich an meine Anfänge als Shadow denke, wie oft ich Guides gelesen habe, wie oft mir Leute aus der Gilde beim umschmieden zur Hand gegangen sind und wie mir Leute hier aus dem Forum (danke z.B. Langsuir) Grundbegriffe von Makros beigebracht haben.

Voraussetzung ist natürlich, dass sie sich helfen lassen will und bereit ist, ggfs. eine eingefahrene Rota über Bord zu werfen.


----------



## Schwagilber (19. Januar 2013)

Warum soll man noch nett sein zu anderen Spielen, warum Begrüßen etc.  wenn man gerade reinkommt, Petknurren ausstellt und der Tank schon bei der zweiten Trashgruppe ist?

War heute mit einem Freund zusammen im Tool , ich als Heiler, er als DD, spielt seit Vanilla, aber in letzter Zeit kaum noch.




Scholomance,  Jandice dropt ihren Umhang, da ich von einer Party kam und was intus hatte, dachte ich es wäre ein Tankschild, der Tank war DK und auch der DK-DD aus der selbigen Gilde konnte sicher damit nichts anfallen.

Da kam schon Ninjalooter etc blah bahl, mein Freund sagte mir, ich gebs ihm nach Ende der Ini damit er auch nicht abhaut, ich erwiderte, es ist egal, würde eh ein neue Tank recht schnell kommen, aber geb mal ab, dann haben wir Ruhe, schrieb noch das es mein Fehler sei.

Mein Freund gibt den Umhang dann ab, Ausschlusswahl startet, ich wähle natürlich nein, er ist dennoch draußen, da der rnd-dd auch ja geklickt hat. 

Ich zieh mich im Pull zurück, da ich dachte, im Kampf könne man nicht rausvoten, kommt noch ein "Danke an deinen Trottel-Kumpel" und zack, bin auch ich draußen.




Dies war nicht das erste Erlebnis dieser Art, und ich bin ehrlich, ich werde in Zukunft keine Rücksicht mehr auf Andere nehmen, wozu auch. 

wow, der Spiegel unserer Ellbogengesellschaft.


----------



## Huntedsoul (19. Januar 2013)

Ich weis ehrlichgesagt nicht was ihr habt. Ich bin jeden Tag in meine Rnd Ini´s... Und dort hab ich kaum Probleme. Gut.. einmal hatte ich ne Grp der mein Schaden mit meinem Frischen 90er Frost Dk von 55k zu wenig waren da sie zügig durchkommen wollten. Aber sonst. Nichts...

Es gibt zwar Gruppen die nicht Hallo sagen usw. aber das ist selten. Ansonsten immer nette Gruppen, es wird hallo gesagt. manchmal auch ordentlich geschnattert und gelacht. 

Gut. Mit den Raids hab ich des net so. Da scheue ich mich vor. Aber des ist ne andere Geschichte. Das hat nichts mit den anderen Spielern zu tun. :-) 

Ich bin immer Freundlich und zuvorkommend. Rege mich nicht auf und gebe jedem genug chancen wenn er mal fehler macht. denn Fehler macht Jeder. 

Kein Mensch kann von sich selber sagen das er fehlerfrei ist.

Selbst Doofkatze... hihi ^^ XD

Seid nett zueinander. Auch wenn manche es nicht verdient haben.


----------



## Tomratz (21. Januar 2013)

Ich geb dir im allgemeinen Recht @ huntedsoul, nur manchmal hat man es wirklich mit totalen Oberspacken zu tun, die in der Schule beim Fach Benimm gerade geschwänzt haben um WoW zu zocken (der musste jetzt mal sein  ).

Es ist eben so, dass Inis, die völlig unspektakulär laufen, nicht so stark im Gedächtnis hängen bleiben, wie Inis, in denen irgendwas aussergewöhnliches passiert.

Ich selbst hatte am WE mehrere Inibesuche, teils mit Gildies, teils alleine. Besondere Vorkommnisse, keine.

Dafür war in dem einen Szenario lustig.

Man muss da Fässer für den Bierbrauer besorgen und ich hab fleissig die Bomben eingesammelt, die eigentlich für die Mobs gedacht sind. Das ging so lange, bis mich dann ein Gildie mal drauf aufmerksam gemacht hat, dass eben Fässchen besser sind als Bomben  .


----------



## Keashaa (21. Januar 2013)

Ich hatte am Wochenende mit meiner Braumeisterin einen netten Jäger, dessen Pet mir permenant die Aggro weggespottet hat und auch nicht mehr hergegeben hat, denn der Jäger war Level 90 (ich nur 85). War mir aber auch egal, hab ich halt einfach nur Schaden auf den Boss gemacht  wozu auch rumärgern?


----------



## Virikas (21. Januar 2013)

LfD Invite
"Diese Zone kann während einer Begegnung nicht betreten werden"
/i "Sagt mal pls Bescheid, wenn ihr außer Kampf seit, weil sonst geht reinporten nicht"
"Ihr wurdet aus der Gruppe entfernt"

W.T.F?

Hatte aber glücklicherweise mit den Safari Erfolgen genug zu tun, so dass mich die Wartezeit nicht gejuckt hat


----------



## Doofkatze (21. Januar 2013)

Uiuiui gestern wieder ne tolle LFR Gruppe gehabt. Zur Abwechslung war ich mal wieder als Heiler dabei, 455 angezogen, also nicht wirklich viel. Da meine Gegenstandsstufe mit Beweglichkeitsitems nur 465 beträgt, kann ich ja nur die ersten beiden Teile heilen, das war jetzt Teil 2.

Die Geisterkönige. Der Tank stürmt den Boss an, stirbt einsam und allein. Der andere Tank dreht den Boss mehrfach, weshalb dieser sich dazu gezwungen fühlt, 1 Heiler und 2 DDs über den Jordan zu werfen. Die Salve kriegen selbstverständlich 4 Spieler ab, auch bei Flankierbefehlen kann man wahlweise stehen bleiben. Beim Meng-Wahnsinn dann kriege ich statt der benötigten 25k direkt rund 200k Schaden rein und sterbe an rund 14 Dots ca. 3 Sekunden später, kurz danach sterben zwischen 6 (das ist die Anzahl derer, die ich gesehen habe) und 8 RDDs, die nicht beim Boss stehen (ca. 30 Meter entfernt) und auch nicht angegriffen werden, danach ist der Wipe fällig, als ein Schatten genau im Boss hochgeht, weil der anvisierte nicht weggeht.

Erster Unmut macht sich breit. Muss ich mir das wirklich antun? Wir sind mit 3 Gildenmitgliedern hier. Naja ... ich mag scheinbar Schläge, wir blieben.

Beim zweiten Versuch funktionierte das dann auch merkbar besser. Es starb nur ein Gildenkollege, als der Tank mal wieder den ersten Boss querdrehte, dann die üblichen Verdächtigen beim Wahnsinn.

Der darauffolgende Trash brachte meine höchste Heilleistung überhaupt zum Vorschein. Es waren 76k HPS und es starben nur 3 Mitspieler. Ich war übrigens bisher regelmäßig an Platz 1 bzw. 2 ... mit 455er Equipment. Die anderen Heiler spielten sich halb afk durch die Gegend und kamen bei den entsprechenden Kämpfen nur auf 25k HPS als Maximum, 14k HPS als Minimum.

Elegon
Da die Funken mal wieder ignoriert wurden, dauerte der Kampf etwas länger als erwartet. Es starben natürlich Mitspieler, die trotz breiter Erklärung des Bosses nicht von der Plattform gingen und da nur 2 Spieler über 40k (!) DPS bei den Geisterkönigen kamen war man ja entsprechend vorbereitet. Oom war ich natürlich trotzdem.

Beim darauf folgenden Trash musste ich wieder ne Runde alles zünden und stand mit 56k HPS dann wieder oom da.

Der Wille des Kaisers
Da ich offenbar alleine einen Tank heilen musste ging ich fortlaufend oom. Nach der dritten Gasphase standen wir etwa bei 50% Rest, als der Tank gegenüber starb, der andere dann durch den Raid marodierte. Da die Melees an den Bossen klebten, aber natürlich NICHT tanzen konnten war ich absolut maßlos begeistert. Nach dem Wipe wurde ein Tank aus der Gruppe entfernt, der nach seinem Ableben nicht mehr aufstand. Außerdem sorgte ich maßgeblich für den Kick eines DDs, der während des Sterbens "IHR SPASTIS!!!!!!" schrieb und wir meldeten selbigen wegen seiner Ausdrucksweise.

Beim zweiten Versuch, Gruppe halb ausgetauscht, gab es ein ganz ähnliches Bild, bei 15% ging der Boss hier in den Berserker und tötete uns direkt. Da kein Land in Sicht war, verließen wir nun auch die Gruppe.



Mal sehen, ob wirs heute abschließen können...


----------



## Wolfmania (21. Januar 2013)

Gestern im 90er BG mit randoms zwei 5er Stammgruppen knapp besiegt in WS - das was spannend bis zum Schluß - 3:2 - und ein toller Zusammenhalt hat sich entwickelt - erstaunlich und erwähnenswert


----------



## Fedaykin (21. Januar 2013)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Gestern im 90er BG mit randoms zwei 5er Stammgruppen knapp besiegt in WS - das was spannend bis zum Schluß - 3:2 - und ein toller Zusammenhalt hat sich entwickelt - erstaunlich und erwähnenswert



Schön, dass es auch mal positive Geschichten zu berichten gibt.


----------



## Brux (21. Januar 2013)

Der Spass im LFR steigt, umso mehr Leute man dabei hat, die man kennt... ;-)

Wir gehen meist mit der Gilde immer Mittwochs/Donnerstag als größere Gruppe in den LFR, wobei die Konstellation meist ca. so aus schaut:

2 Tanks
2-3 Heiler
5-7 DDs

Während des LFR wird dann noch schön im TS gequatscht und gealbert und der absolute Standardspruch ist mittlerweile: "Och, es ist doch nur LFR!" - Wenn mal wieder die Hälfte des Raids in einer Void-Zone steht etc.


----------



## Raijka (21. Januar 2013)

Gestern unser Bärchentank wurde 90 und mit etwas Glück und Equipt aus der Gilde war sein Itemlvl ausreichend für Hero Inis ^^ ok also Inis laufen war angesagt mein Main (Hunter) und 2 DD Twinks die noch Punkte und Rüstung brauchen waren dabei aber leider haben wir in der Gilde keinen Heiler darum kam ein random mit.

Der Heal ein Pala war permanent Platz 2 im Schaden geheilt hat er nebenbei  so das keiner starb seine DPS lag bei 50k in bosskämpfen  . Drei inis lang hat er seinen Platz 2 nicht abgegeben dann musste er leider off meine beiden Gildenkollegen mit ihren Twinks sind vom Glauben abgefallen (beide immer 1 bis 2k Dps unterm Heal)    Ich fands extrem lustig die inis gingen schnell von der Hand, nur kein Leder für den Bären im Loot das war ein wenig doof.


----------



## ATomicMaster (21. Januar 2013)

Es war vor 1-2 wochen. Meine Freundin hat ihren Paladin auf 90 gelevelt und schon ganz gut equipt gehabt. Was ihr noch fehlte waren aus Tempel der Jadeschlange die DD Schultern. Wir gingen schon einige Abende gezielt nur diese InI um die Plattenschultern abzustauben.
Nur leider waren diese seit 5 Abenden nicht gedroppt.

Beim 6ten mal sollte es wohl endlich soweit sein. Ich als Mönchtank, sie Vergelter Paladin, einen Hexenmeister, einen Schurken und ein Heilpaladin.
Ersten Boss hatten wir gelegt, und es droppt ein Tankring. Der Heilerpaladin drückt bedarf. Kein problem es is kein Stärke Tank mehr anwesend.
Sein Kommentar nur "nehm ich für Sec" wir alle "ok"

Wir laufen weiter. Ich warte vor dem Pull der Nächsten Gruppe etwas weil der Hexer wohl einen Lag / DC hatte. 
Der Heil Pala: "Alter mach hin Zeit is Geld!"
Ich: "Wartet doch fix auf Hexer" 
Er: "Wayne!" und pullt mit Richturteil.

Nächster Boss... ein Heileritem droppt. Er bedarft und bekommt natürlich. Soweit so gut.
Dann der Boss mit den Platten DD schultern. Boss fix besiegt. Und ENDLICH! DD Schultern.

Meine freundin schreibt im /i chat schon "Na endlich die DD schultern". Heiler drückt bedarf und bekommt die schultern.
Sie "Ähm sorry hab da First drauf."
Er: "Wayne bin eig DD"
Sie: "Du bist hier als Heiler drückst auf Tank sec und bist eig DD?"
Er: "Ja komm damit klar und weiter!"

Der Hexer schaltete sich ein und fragte auch freundlich er solle doch die Schultern einfach abgeben. Keine Reaktion... er hüpfte freundlich hin und her und pullte
die 3er Sha Gruppe vor Boss. Da verließ der Hexer die Gruppe und meine Freundin und ich auch. 

Blizzard lässt so ein Arrogantes Lootverhalten ja leider zu. Schade drum... 
10 Szenarien Später kamen dann auch 463er Schultern für meine Freundin 

Warum sind manche Spieler so? Muss man das verstehen?


----------



## Brux (21. Januar 2013)

ATomicMaster schrieb:


> Warum sind manche Spieler so? Muss man das verstehen?



Meine Erfahrung, dass sind meistens die Menschen, die im RL nichts zu sagen haben und auch nichts hinbekommen und sich so profilieren müssen. ;-)


----------



## ATomicMaster (21. Januar 2013)

Brux schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung, dass sind meistens die Menschen, die im RL nichts zu sagen haben und auch nichts hinbekommen und sich so profilieren müssen. ;-)



Kam auch mir als erstes in den Sinn


----------



## Niaoo (22. Januar 2013)

Brux schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung, dass sind meistens die Menschen, die im RL nichts zu sagen haben und auch nichts hinbekommen und sich so profilieren müssen. ;-)



Und in Sport als letztes ins Team gewählt wurden bzw werden


----------



## RedShirt (22. Januar 2013)

ATomicMaster schrieb:


> Der Heil Pala: "Alter mach hin Zeit is Geld!"
> Ich: "Wartet doch fix auf Hexer"
> Er: "Wayne!" und pullt mit Richturteil.



Frostwolf?

Normal.

Hatte da mal n Gespräch mit einem, der aus allen Wolken gefallen ist, warum ich ihm geholfen hab, ohne was zu "verlangen". Meinte "jeder für sich, nach mir der Rest". Scheint dort Servervoreinstellung zu sein


----------



## Doofkatze (22. Januar 2013)

Ich bekam zum Wochenende hin den Auftrag, mir einen Hexer der "anderen" Stammgruppe anzusehen, da dieser recht wenig Schaden machte. Nach einem ersten Drüberschauen, Willesockel, nicht verzauberter Gegenstand, Ausdauermischstein, reines Tempo, merkwürdie Glyphen + Talente ... vertagten wir das jedoch nochmal, da immerhin der Schlachtzug an sich anstand.

Gestern Abend aber dann war es so weit. In ca. 75 Minuten bastelten wir zusammen erst am Equipment + den Talenten, dann stellte ich ihm seinen neuen Kampf (an der Puppe) vor und hakte im Verlauf der Zeit dann nochmals nach. Natürlich kam der Hexer noch nicht so gut zurande und sagte irgendwann den entscheidenden Satz nach einem Szenario: "Ich glaube, ich habe vorher mehr Schaden gemacht." Stimmt natürlich, das ist ja auch ne Umgewöhnung um 100%, da ihm vorher ja nichtmal die finstere Seele bekannt waren, er nicht die Verdammniswache zog sondern die Höllenbestie und er Fluch der Elemente nichtmal in der Leiste hatte.

Da sich zu dem Zeitpunkt gerade mein letztes Gildenmitglied verabschiedete (unsere beiden Stammgruppen =/= unsere Gilde), setzte ich mich kurz heran, skillte meine Zweitskillung (die eh schon einige Wochen brach lag) auch auf Dämonologie, bastelte alles wie lang und breit zuvor erklärt zusammen und dann tauchte ich wieder in deren Teamspeak auf und wir gingen zusammen mal in eine Instanz mit dem Tank unserer Wahl, der mich bereits vorher auf dem Laufenden hielt.

Natürlich kenne ich die Skillung, die ich erkläre (auch wenn ich mich nach einiger Zeit wieder umstellen und einspielen muss) und habe mal lockerflockig 20 Gegenstandsstufen mehr auf Lager (470 - 489), was, zusammen mit "besseren" Schmuckstücken schon einen riesigen Unterschied ausmacht.

Bereits nach der ersten Trashgruppe wollte sich der Hexerlehrling dann ausloggen und/oder den Charakter löschen. Nach und nach musste ich ihn immer mehr beruhigen. Irgendwann skillte ich dann auf meine Hauptskillung Zerstörung um. Zerstörung hat den unangenehmen Vorteil, das man, richtig gespielt, so richtig durch die Inis bursten kann jenseits der 100k DPS, da die Kämpfe kurz sind und der Schattenbrandfinisher dort seinesgleichen sucht. Nun wurde es fast schon zum Schaulauf, schließlich macht man damit ja sonem Tank im 465er Bereich aggromäßig schon ordentliche Konkurrenz.

Insgesamt wars einfach toll. Auch der kleine Hexer hat irgendwann verstanden, das mein Schaden jetzt nicht gerade als direkter Vergleich geeignet ist und fand sich daher besser damit ab, das er etwas weiter hinten liegt und beiläufig erlebten wir dann noch ein paar entspannte Momente in problemlosen Instanzen, bevor ich dann zufrieden in mein Bett sprang.


----------



## Bandit 1 (22. Januar 2013)

Es macht verdammt viel aus, wenn man sich mit einem Char nicht SO auskennt einen zu fragen
der den echt beherrscht. Ich war auch mal in der Situation und eine Stunde an der Puppe im TS
hat den Schadensausstoß um einiges verbessert.

Das ist ja das was mich an WOW immer wieder fasziniert, das maximale aus dem Char zu holen.

Ich mag eigentlich auch nicht wenn einer mit Recount rumprahlt, aber es ist halt wichtig um zu
sehen, was man kann oder wo es klemmt.


----------



## LarsW (22. Januar 2013)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Ich bekam zum Wochenende hin den Auftrag, mir einen Hexer der "anderen" Stammgruppe anzusehen, da dieser recht wenig Schaden machte. Nach einem ersten Drüberschauen, Willesockel, nicht verzauberter Gegenstand, Ausdauermischstein, reines Tempo, merkwürdie Glyphen + Talente ... vertagten wir das jedoch nochmal, da immerhin der Schlachtzug an sich anstand.
> 
> Gestern Abend aber dann war es so weit. In ca. 75 Minuten bastelten wir zusammen erst am Equipment + den Talenten, dann stellte ich ihm seinen neuen Kampf (an der Puppe) vor und hakte im Verlauf der Zeit dann nochmals nach. Natürlich kam der Hexer noch nicht so gut zurande und sagte irgendwann den entscheidenden Satz nach einem Szenario: "Ich glaube, ich habe vorher mehr Schaden gemacht." Stimmt natürlich, das ist ja auch ne Umgewöhnung um 100%, da ihm vorher ja nichtmal die finstere Seele bekannt waren, er nicht die Verdammniswache zog sondern die Höllenbestie und er Fluch der Elemente nichtmal in der Leiste hatte.
> 
> ...



Ich bitte um etwaige Nachhilfestunden im Lehrbuch "Mit (m)einem Hexer auf Du und Du".


----------



## Fedaykin (23. Januar 2013)

Jetzt muss ich auch mal eine kleine Geschichte loswerden.

Am Montag war ich leider gezwungen, aufgrund der fehlenden Punkte, noch eine rnd. Instanzen zu absolvieren. Bekanntlich spiele ich einen Bär und so kam es auch, dass ich recht fix in der ersten Instanz landete. Tempel der Jadeschlange mit einer reinen Gildentruppe. Getippt wurde nicht viel, verständlich. Sicherlich saßen die vier anderen im TS.

Unser Heiler war ein Schamane. Wunderbar, auf geht's zur ersten Gruppe. Alles läuft einwandfrei, die Mobs liegen, die ersten beiden Bosse auch. Das einzige was mich ein wenig stutzig machte war die recht schwache Heilung unseres Schamanen. So bemühte ich mich und lies meine Maus über das Charakterfenster des Schamanen gleiten und sehe voller Erstaunen: "Dwarf Elemental Shaman"...grandios, ein Ele Schamane als Heiler.

Die Instanz lief ganz gut, für Heilung habe ich selber gesorgt und einfach mal weitergemacht. Ich wollte nur fix durch und keine ewigen Diskussionen starten. 

Doch plötzlich meldet sich der Schamane im Chat mit folgenden Worten: "Hoppla, mir wurde gerade gesagt, dass ich als Heiler ausgewählt wurde....sollte mal umskillen"

Das Ende vom Lied: 

der Schamane skillte um, entschuldigte sich 1000mal und wir hatten weiterhin einen entspannten und gemütlichen run.

Solche Gruppen lobe ich mir.


----------



## Doofkatze (23. Januar 2013)

LFR Tipp Nr. 1

Als Heiler beim dritten Boss Teil 1 einfach mal häufiger nach unten gehen und wieder nach oben wechseln, sobald der 30 Sekunden Mana-Wiedergewinn-Buff da ist und wie verrückt alles wegheilen ohne dass das Mana sich dem Ende neigt. Vereinfacht den Kampf ungemein, da man ohne Rücksicht Mana raushauen kann, da der Buff quasi permanent ist, solange man nicht gerade den Vodoopuppenwechsel abbekommt.


----------



## Nisbo (23. Januar 2013)

Ja sowas ist immer wieder nett und bringt einen zum Schmunzeln, zu Cata Zeiten hatte ich auch mal im Healgear getankt was dann natürlich auch der Lacher war als ich es festgestellt hatte.

LFR 4 + 5 heute lief wie üblich am Mittwoch 1A


----------



## Stevesteel (24. Januar 2013)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> LFR Tipp Nr. 1
> Als Heiler beim dritten Boss Teil 1 einfach mal häufiger nach unten gehen und wieder nach oben wechseln, sobald der 30 Sekunden Mana-Wiedergewinn-Buff da ist und wie verrückt alles wegheilen ohne dass das Mana sich dem Ende neigt. Vereinfacht den Kampf ungemein, da man ohne Rücksicht Mana raushauen kann, da der Buff quasi permanent ist, solange man nicht gerade den Vodoopuppenwechsel abbekommt.



Wird leider dadurch erschwert, daß wenn niemand anderes mit runter geht, der Spieler alleine dort ist und von den Adds niedergemetztelt wird.
War gestern da mit meinem WL, alles problemlos.
Danach Teil eins mit meinem DK Twink.
Bei Feng standen wieder welche mit Resonanz im Raid und bei ca. 20% kam der Wipe. Lustig war, daß sofort viele schrieben, oh LOL, hier kann man nicht wipen, omfg, kopfschüttel usw.
Was allerdings noch lustiger war, einige der Schreibenden waren die Auslöser des Wipes, weil sie permanent mit dem Debuff am Boss standen 
Naja, 2er Try klappte dann.
Bei Gara'jal war ich leider der Einzige, der in die 2. Ebene wechselte, dummerweise waren beim 2en Mal soviele Adds, daß ich schleunigst wieder hochging, in der Hoffnung der Boss läge gleich.
Dumm gelaufen, bei ca. 0,6% starb ich dann auch 
Naja, übliches Geflame, beim nächsten Try kamen dann auch wirklich viele mit runter und der Boss lag schnell.


----------



## Bandit 1 (24. Januar 2013)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> Wird leider dadurch erschwert, daß wenn niemand anderes mit runter geht, der Spieler alleine dort ist und von den Adds niedergemetztelt wird.
> War gestern da mit meinem WL, alles problemlos.
> Danach Teil eins mit meinem DK Twink.
> Bei Feng standen wieder welche mit Resonanz im Raid und bei ca. 20% kam der Wipe. Lustig war, daß sofort viele schrieben, oh LOL, hier kann man nicht wipen, omfg, kopfschüttel usw.
> ...



*ICH* gehe immer mit runter...	

...warum ? Weil ich dann immer auf Platz 1 im Schaden bin. Zum Glück raffen das sonst offensichtlich keine DDs. 

Und zwei gute DDs reichen auch zum runter gehen (und natürlich ein Heiler) die beiden bekommen ja als "Belohnung"
auch die beiden ersten Plätze im Recount. 

Und warum ich das hier poste ? Ich will mal sehen, wie viele Spieler auf "buffed" lesen - wenn nächstes mal *alle* nicht
Voodoo-Puppen runter hopsen - dann wohl viele.


----------



## Virikas (24. Januar 2013)

Wenn bei Gara'Jal LfR die Heiler nicht komplett schlafen und die DDs auch was anderes in der Leiste haben, als den Wet Noodle Strike kann man die zweite Ebene ohnehin ignorieren.
Der Boss liegt bevor die Add Anzahl kritisch wird und Leute potenziell oneshotted werden.
Soll keine Empfehlung sein, sondern nur der Hinweis, dass man manche Mechaniken im LFR nunmal einfach ignorieren kann.


----------



## Doofkatze (24. Januar 2013)

Und genau die Gruppe habe ich dann wahrscheinlich gestern in Teil 2 bekommen.

Wir waren dieses Mal zu fünft, mit 2 Heilern und 3 DDs (darunter mein Hexer).

Wir wurden einer bestehenden Gruppe zugewiesen und starteten bei den Geisterkönigen. Vor uns ca. 25 Skelette, also 1 Wipe als Auslöser der Spieler, die vor uns gegangen sind.

Während wir auftauchten gab es eine kurze Einweisung. Zusammen vor dem Boss stehen las man im Raidchat ... kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor ... Wohl mal wieder wegen chargenden Tanks gestorben? Egal ...

Der Kampf zog sich und zog sich. Wirklich jeder verdammte Schatten des letzten Bosses wurde IN den Raid gezogen und ging direkt unter dem Boss hoch, nachdem kaum jemand das Ziel wechselte. Ich wusste nicht, ob die Spieler da wirklich trollen wollen oder was das soll. Überlebt hat nicht jeder. Der Raidschaden insgesamt war niedrig. Ich hatte mit meinen rund 80k immerhin doppelt so viel Schaden wie der Zweite (!), ab da gings schon zügig Richtung 30k. 

Bei Elegon fielen wie üblich einige Spieler runter, die Funkenphase zuvor kam jeweils beim ersten Mal durch, auch wenn ich mittels Verwüstung 2,5 (!) der Funken alleine machte, auf der Gegenseite wurde einfach gar nichts beachtet. Auch hier zog sich der Kampf elendig lang in der letzten Phase, da es einfach massiv an Schaden fehlte. Es war offensichtlich Mittwoch, also Zeit, sich durch den LFR ziehen zu lassen. 1 DK und 3 Schurken stagnierten bei 20k DPS bei dem Boss.

Beim ersten Pull des letzten Bosses wipten wir total. Beide Bosse wurden in die Mitte gezogen und blieben da stehen. Ok, eigentlich wurde nur 1 Boss gezogen, der andere marodierte einfach so durch den Schlachtzug, da ein Tank keine Ahnung hatte, aber der andere schaltete auch einfach nicht um und nahm dann den "freien" Boss. Auf Rückfrage, warum der neue Tank lieber den Raid wipt anstatt zu fragen, was er zu tun hat, sagte dieser nur, das er ganz am Anfang geschrieben hätte, das er erstmals hier wäre ... Super, aber ich kam erst später rein ...

Beim 2. Versuch dann heilten 4 Spieler und wir wipten 40 Sekunden vor dem Berserker im Softenrage mit 4 Millionen Rest. Mit 90k DPS und 16% gemachten Schadens machte ich doppelt so viel wie der 2. Spieler, 3 Spieler kamen über 40k DPS, 7 Spieler über 30k DPS. Es war echt einfach nur zum kotzen. 6 Spieler starben noch in der ersten vernichtenden Kombo.

Im dritten Versuch, mittlerweile waren wir nahe der 2 Stunden Raidzeit (19 - 20:50) angekommen und legten den Boss ca. 60 Sekunden vor dem Berserker. Diesmal hatte ich 92k DPS, darunter der Nächste mit 40k DPS. Da die Spieler, die vorher jedoch direkt starben diesmal überlebten und ihre 20k durchziehen konnten, hats gereicht.


Et is irgendwie wie beim Fußball. Schlussendlich geht man doch nur ins Stadion, um sich aufzuregen -.-


----------



## Virikas (24. Januar 2013)

Ihr habt echt gruppenpech .oO
LfR Herz der Angst zweiter Teil gestern..
Ich battle mich mit dem anderen Diszi um Platz 1 der Heilung... Je nach Boss und Phase lagen wir zwischen 40 und 120k HpS.
Dass der Tank beim Bernformer keine Ahnung hatte, spielte keine Rolle, weil erstens mehr als genug Schaden dabei war (die ersten 5 DDs lagen jenseits der 100k) und der Schaden in P2 auh Problemlos gegenheilbar war (Hps bei den Diszis jeweils bei etwa 100k, danach nen Schami mit 60k und ein Holypala mit immerhin 40k. Irgendwo war da wohl noch ein Heiler, aber auf den nachfolgenden Plätzen kamen erstmal 2 Shadows ).
Einen Whipe gabs beim Windlord, weil wieder irgendein Horst ein 5tes Viech CC't hat, aber mein Gott..

LFR Dauer 30 Min. < Invite Zeit 45 Min. (als Heiler wtf?)

Meine Brust gabs trotzdem net *schnieeeef*


----------



## Keashaa (24. Januar 2013)

Bandit schrieb:


> ...warum ? Weil ich dann immer auf Platz 1 im Schaden bin. Zum Glück raffen das sonst offensichtlich keine DDs.



Und warum ist das so? Weil dein Kampflog nur deine Ebene aufzeichnet. Das heißt, der Schaden, denn die DD auf der normalen Ebene fahren, wird während deiner Geisterphase(n) nicht aufgezeichnet


----------



## <<NôGô>> (24. Januar 2013)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Et is irgendwie wie beim Fußball. Schlussendlich geht man doch nur ins Stadion, um sich aufzuregen -.-



Was erwartest du?! Mit einer Gruppe die nicht vorbereitet ist in einen abgeschwächten Raid zu gehen war noch nie ne gute Idee  Da ist Frust oftmals vorprogrammiert 

Ich geh immer direkt Mitwochs. Da hab ich noch nie Probleme im LFR gehabt. Teil 1 und 2 jeweils unter 30min ^^


----------



## Bandit 1 (24. Januar 2013)

Keashaa schrieb:


> Und warum ist das so? Weil dein Kampflog nur deine Ebene aufzeichnet. Das heißt, der Schaden, denn die DD auf der normalen Ebene fahren, wird während deiner Geisterphase(n) nicht aufgezeichnet



Das hätte ich erwähnen sollen (ich wusste es schreibt einer )

Ja, aber* PSSST* - das wissen die DPS Kiddies aber nicht.


----------



## Doofkatze (24. Januar 2013)

<<NôGô>> schrieb:


> Was erwartest du?! Mit einer Gruppe die nicht vorbereitet ist in einen abgeschwächten Raid zu gehen war noch nie ne gute Idee  Da ist Frust oftmals vorprogrammiert
> 
> Ich geh immer direkt Mitwochs. Da hab ich noch nie Probleme im LFR gehabt. Teil 1 und 2 jeweils unter 30min ^^




Es war gestern Mittwoch^^

Und ja, natürlich weiß ich, worauf ich mich da prinzipiell einlasse, aber das in dieser Konstanz ja fast schon regelmäßig alles auf einmal kommt ...

Ich meine, ich spiel wirklich "an der Grenze". Ich war wirklich erschöpft, als alles endlich vorbei war. Das rentiert sich zwar bei mir persönlich am Schaden und insgesamt trage ich auch so zum positiven Ende bei, aber 80-90% der DDs konnteste einfach in die Tonne kloppen, weil die scheinbar lieber wipen als auch nur einen Handschlag zu tun. Und es war immerhin das zweite Mal innerhalb von 3 Tagen, das ich so eine Gruppe finde.


----------



## Stevesteel (24. Januar 2013)

Ja, mit dem WL strenge ich mich auch immer an und versuche mein bestes zu geben, aber mit Twinks wie dem DK mache ich nur das notwendigste und 
lande im Mittelfeld, was angesichts der doch recht geringen Herausforderung im LFR völlig ausreicht


----------



## Brux (24. Januar 2013)

So, gestern, da ich etwas Zeit hatte, ein wenig LFR gemacht (Mogu1, HDA 1&2, da ich dort am dringensten noch was brauche).

Mogu1 & HDA2 waren ohne nennenswerte Ereignisse abgelaufen, abgesehen davon, schert mich DPS so oder so nicht, da ich erstens Heiler bin und zweitens Recount o.Ä. nicht mal auf dem Rechner habe. 

HDA1 bekam ich am Anfang dann doch etwas Bauchgrummeln, schon an der ersten Trash-Gruppe verreckten uns beide Tanks (Monk + Druid), war aber zum Glück kein Wipe, da die Heiler auf Zack waren und die DDs einfach durchgeheilt haben. 

Danach schnell die Tanks aufgehoben und weiter gings (was mich an der Stelle wunderte, es hat NIEMAND(!!!) den Schlachtzug verlassen). Beim nächsten Trash, dann wieder ein ähnliches Bild, erst der Druid tot am Boden, wurde dann mit Battle-Rezz aufgehoben. Gerade stand der Druid wieder, lag der Monk am Boden... Naja, auch dies wurde überstanden ohne einen Wipe, zum Glück! ;-)

Danach legte ich meine Konzentration nur noch auf die Tanks (ich habe mir deren EQ auch nicht angeschaut, aber so wie die Lebensbalken hin und her gingen, tippe ich darauf, dass etwas gemogelt wurde um in den LFR zu kommen ), gefühlt Taten das dann noch 1-2 weitere Heiler und die Gruppe wurde eher so nebenbei geheilt, so dass keiner stirbt.

Aber ich muss sagen, HDA1 wurde ohne Murren und Zucken erfolgreich beendet, ohne das neue Leute gesucht werden mussten, daher muss ich mal sagen, so schlimm wie manche es hier beschreiben ist es bei mir zum Glück nicht.


----------



## riggedi (24. Januar 2013)

Brux schrieb:


> abgesehen davon, schert mich DPS so oder so nicht, da ich erstens Heiler bin und zweitens Recount o.Ä. nicht mal auf dem Rechner habe.


abgesehen vom DPS kann man mit Recount aber auch die HPS checken 

BTT: Ich lese hier immer sehr begeistert eure LFR Geschichten, muß aber sagen , dass mir (zum Glück) solche Erfahrungen meist erpsart geblieben sind. Knockin on wood!!!


----------



## Brux (24. Januar 2013)

Ich sehe das Ganze halt etwas entspannter und muss mir nicht irgendwelche Zahlen reinziehen bei einem Spiel. Wenn alle am Ende eines Kampfes leben, war die Leistung ausreichend/gut. Sind Mitspieler tot, ist es noch die Frage, stand dieser in einer Void-Zone, hat er etwas nicht beachtet oder war es ein Fehler/Unachtsamkeit des Heiler bzw. der Heiler.

Wenn z.B. im LFR ein Großteil der Heiler oder alle Heiler zu wenig Leistung bringen, merkt man das auch ohne Recount. ;-)

Aber vll. kommt meine Einstellung auch daher, dass ich auf dem Server "Die Aldor" spiele, da ist Progress-Raiden ja eh nicht ganz so beliebt.


----------



## Nisbo (24. Januar 2013)

und merkst du auch wer evtl während des kampfes nur einen hot abgegeben hat ? ^^


----------



## Fremder123 (24. Januar 2013)

Recount ist leider als Addon zum virtuellen Schwanzvergleich verrufen und darum zieht man da gern mal falsche oder voreilige Schlüsse. Ich nutze das Addon seit Jahren und möchte es nicht missen. Es hat mir schon oft geholfen mich zu verbessern. Ist bspw. dieselbe Klasse/ Skillung dabei und hat einen sichtbar höheren Output wie ich, dann kann ich nach dem Kampf in Ruhe schauen woran es gelegen haben könnte. Was hat derjenige wie oft genutzt was ich vielleicht nicht getan habe etc. Man kann sich auch sekundengenau Schadensverläufe anzeigen lassen oder woran jemand - z.B. der Tank - gestorben ist und anhand dieser Analyse im nächsten Versuch seine Lehren ziehen, sprich besser agieren.

Es gibt soviele Möglichkeiten, fernab von DpS-/ HpS-Wettrennen. Wobei diese gar nicht mal immer verkehrt sind, denn Wettstreit fördert Leistung und somit die Chance, den Kampf erfolgreich abzuschließen. So lax nach der Devise "Naja, der Boss liegt und alle leben", damit kommt man vielleicht bis zu einem bestimmten Punkt, aber irgendwann ist unter Garantie dann Schluss. Also nicht gleich pauschal den Wettbewerbsgedanken verdammen, richtig genutzt macht dieser sehr wohl Sinn und durchaus auch Spaß. In meinem alten Raid zu Cata haben sich unser Maintank und der DD-Krieger immer gefrotzelt, wer denn nun mehr Schaden macht. Gab immer viel zu lachen im TS, war zugleich aber auch Ansporn für alle, die mithalten wollten. Und war somit letztendlich gut für den persönlichen Progress.


----------



## Virikas (24. Januar 2013)

Brux schrieb:


> Sind Mitspieler tot, ist es noch die Frage, stand dieser in einer Void-Zone, hat er etwas nicht beachtet oder war es ein Fehler/Unachtsamkeit des Heiler bzw. der Heiler.



Und wie genau stellst du das ohne Hilfsmittel fest?



> Wenn z.B. im LFR ein Großteil der Heiler oder alle Heiler zu wenig Leistung bringen, merkt man das auch ohne Recount. ;-)


Heisst also die Heiler sind schuld, wenn der gesamte oder ein Großteil Raid in den Voidzones camped, vermeidbaren Schaden nimmt oder den Kampf durch mangelnden Schaden künstlich in die Länge zieht?

Recount/Skada ist ursprünglich nie für den Sch**zvergleich gedacht gewesen, sondern immer als Hilfsmittel zur Fehleranalyse..


----------



## Cyryna (24. Januar 2013)

Hach ja, ich war ja letzte ID auch im LFR, Terrace als Heiler mit meinem Pala

Der erste Boss, Protectors of the Endless, fight geht ganz normal los, ich heile mehr so Brain Afk, da es bei denen nunmal nicht wirklich was zu Heilen gibt, vor allem in der Ersten Phase.
Zuerst sollte Kaolan dran glauben, danach der heini mit dem Blitzkreis und zum Schluss dann der Heiler. So weit so gut.

Nur nach 4 Minuten ist mir dann mal aufgefallen, dass irgendwie noch immer keine Blitzkreise gekommen sind. Siehe da der erste von den 3 Typen hat immer noch 90% hp. Und das obwohl die meisten DDs nur auf ihn Schaden gemacht haben. Stellte sich heraus, dass der Boss andauernd den Heilbuff von dem anderen Typen bekommen hat, aber nie dispelled wurde. Er ist also immer wieder schön hochgetickt. 

Wie mir dann auch mal aufgefallen ist, gabs im Chat rege diskussionen wer den hier eigentlich mal dispellen soll. Besonders angenehm sind mir dabei 2 Hexer und 1 Jäger aufgefallen, die permanent gefordert haben, das doch nun endlich mal wer hier dispellet, nicht das sie das einfach selber machen könnten. Also ich die 3 mal darauf hingewiesen, dass sie das doch selber können. Der Jäger hat einfach gar nicht geantwortet, genau so wie einer der Hexer. Der Hexer der was gesagt hatte, meinte nur:"Jetzt den wichtel zu bringen wäre ja megaaa der DPS verlust". 

Ein Blick ins recount verriet, das es sich bei ihm natürlich um sonen Experten-Affli handelt, der Multidottet. Ich ihm also gesagt, das er doch eben mit Soulbourn sein Pet wechseln kann und 2 GCDs nunmal kein megaaa DPS Verlust sind, vor allem wenn der Boss so oder so nicht stirbt...
Darauf kam nur ein "ne andere könnens ja auch". 

Der Hexer der vorher gar nichts gesagt hatte, meinte dann einfach ihm würds zu lange dauern und er hat die Grp verlassen.
Naja irgendwann hats dann mal der Jäger ausm Chat gepeilt. Kaolan lag dann nach so ca 6/7 Minuten, also direkt den nächsten angegriffen. Dem Jäger schien aber wieder entfallen zu sein, dass man ja immernoch dispellen muss, also hab ich ihn freundlich drauf hingewiesen. Wie für LFR üblich sind natürlich andauern Leute in diesem sich ausbreitenden Kreis stehen geblieben, Mana war aber zumindest bei mir noch so gut wie voll und auch bei den anderen Heilern sah es noch ganz gut aus. Also hab ich wieder Hoffnung geschöpft, dass der Boss doch endlich noch liegen könnte. Der zweite Fischmensch war dann also auch mal Tot, nur noch der letzte. Es wurde sogar wieder gescheit dispelled, aber auf 40% Leben machte uns dann der Hard Enrage einen Strich durch die Rechnung.

War das erste mal, das ich sowas im LFR gesehen habe, hat mich auch irgendwie überrascht das es den im LFR gibt.

Naja im zweiten Try lag der Boss dann auch, weils der Tank wohl auf einmal auf die Kette bekommen hat, zeitig aus den Heilflächen rauszugehen..
Vor allem lagen dann aber auch alle anderen Bosse im First Try, wo ich wirklich nicht mit gerechnet hatte..


----------



## Doofkatze (24. Januar 2013)

Das stimmt ja auch nicht so ganz.

Der Wichtel bzw. der geopferte Wichtel haben Magie herausbrennen

Magie herausbrennen kann einen Magiedebuff von einem verbündeten (!) Ziel entfernen, also von einem selbst, von einem Gruppenmitglied und natürlich von Tsulong.



Der Teufelsjäger besitzt Magie verschlingen, in geopferter Form hinterlässt er aber "nur" die Zaubersprre

Das Magie verschlingen kann einen Buff eines Ziels entfernen, also die angesprochene Heilung. Geopfert kann er das aber nicht.


Bedeutet: Um als Hexer sicherzugehen, das man vernünftig die Terasse hinbekommt, hat man beim 1. Boss den nicht geopferten Teufelsjäger draußen, der die Heilung des Bosses "reinigen" kann. Und beim zweiten Boss opfert man einen Wichtel, da die geopferte Version ebenso wie das nichtgeopferte Pendant das Magie herausbrennen besitzt, was den Debuff des Tagesdrachen entfernen kann.


----------



## Cyryna (24. Januar 2013)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Das stimmt ja auch nicht so ganz.
> 
> Der Wichtel bzw. der geopferte Wichtel haben Magie herausbrennen
> 
> ...



Hmm ich dachte immer das vom wichtel würde auf gegner gehen, wie auch immer ich da mal wieder drauf bekommen bin, sry dafür. Wie dem auch sei, es ist für nen WL möglich, es ging mir auch eher darum, dass leute lieber maulen, anstatt es einfach mal selber richtig zu machen...


----------



## Tomratz (9. April 2013)

Boah, seit Januar hat hier keiner mehr was geschrieben? 

Dann schreib ich zum pushen mal ne Kleinigkeit von Gestern.

Meine Shadowpriesterin hatte das Punktecap voll, also war weiteres Dailiegezerge nicht mehr erforderlich. Ich konnte mich also mal wieder meinem leider in letzter Zeit sehr vernachlässigten Magetwink widmen.

Der Kleine hat Ilvl 441, also noch nix berühmtes (deswegen verreckt er auch gerne mal auf der Insel des Donners  ), muss also noch bissi was tun um in den LfR zu können (inzwischen hab ich festgestellt dass ich Vollhonk ihm einfach nur den 476er Fächer in die Hand drücken muss, den mein Dudu sogar selbst herstellen kann  ).

Ich hab mich dann also für das normale Trottellotto angemeldet und *INSTANT*   (als DD!!) nen Invite bekommen. Es ging auf den Schlangenrücken, lohnt sich allerdings nicht, zu erzählen, da wir einfach durchgerushed sind. Erstaunlicherweise lag der Gammelmage im Schaden auf Rang 2.

Danach gleich noch mal angemeldet, schliesslich braucht der Kleine Tapferkeitspunkte und durch den Buff der Shadowpriesterin (Cap voll, 50% mehr TP für alle anderen Chars) kommt da ja einiges mehr rum.

Es ging in die Scholomance, ne Ini, die ich nicht so sehr mag. Ich wurde zu einer Gruppe mit drei Leuten vom Server "Die Aldor" zugelost, Heiler, Tank und ein DD waren von der gleichen Gilde. 

Los gings und die ersten Trashmobs fielen uns schnell zum Opfer. Dann der Srung direkt runter zum ersten Boss, wie das ja mittlerweile die meisten Gruppen machen. Es wurde zwar etwas eng, der Damage war nicht der massivste. Mir fiel auf, dass ich trotz meines eher schwachen Equips mal locker 10K mehr Schaden machte als die Nr. 2.

Weiter gings zum zweiten Boss, der Trash dazwischen stellte keinerlei Problem dar. Der Boss im übrigen auch nicht  .

Bei Blutrippe wurde es dann etwas spannend, aber letztlich musste auch der dran glauben.

Also in den Hörsaal, Professor Shnape (ist mir erst Gestern richtig die Anspielung auf Harry Potter aufgefallen  ), hier hats dann irgendwie den Heiler zerbröselt, jemand hatte etwas viele Mobs auf einmal gepulled. Ging aber auch ohne Heiler problemlos und schwupps, standen wir vor dem Endboss.

Hier kam die Ansage vom Heiler, dass er/sie hier das erste mal ist und etwas unsicher sei.

Dementsprechend gewarnt (die Gildenkollegen des Heilers wussten es ja schon) gingen wir in den Fight. Unter Nutzung der diversen CD's, incl. Heldentum zum richtigen Zeitpunkt haben wir ihn dann doch recht flockig legen können.

Der Heiler freute sich über etliche neue Items und ich über die 1, die während der ganzen Zeit in der Ini für mich angezeigt wurde.

Es wurde noch ein wenig gequatscht (auch das gibts noch) und dann trennten sich unsere Wege) da ich für den Tag genug hatte und off ging.

Heut Abend gehts dann weiter mit Trottellotto, wobei ich sicher die eine oder andere Gruppe erwischen werde, wo ich eher am Ende der Nahrungskette bezgl. Dämatsch stehen werde.

Durch den allgemein niedrigeren Damage der Schologruppe waren die Bosskämpfe mal wieder etwas fordernder, sonst liegen die ja schon halb im Staub bevor ich mit dem kleinen Mage richtig anfangen kann Schaden zu machen.


----------



## Keashaa (9. April 2013)

Das lustigste Erlebnis, dass ich zuletzt in einer random Gruppe hatte, war die Aussage eines Spieler "Bin mal eben auf folgen, meine Katze ist gerade vom Balkon gesprungen und hängt jetzt im Baum fest."


----------



## campino76 (9. April 2013)

HC inis geh ich fast nicht mehr.. dafür treib ich mich mit 3 Chars (Schurke und 2 Schamis) in div. LFR's rum. Beide Schamis sind Heiler und einer davon treibt sich auch noch im "alten" LFR rum. Also HdA oder Terrasse.. dabei is mir aufgefallen, dass sich vorallem die DD's mittlerweile eine Dreck um irgendwas kümmern. Unterbrochen wird fast nie etwas und der Sonnenstrahl bei Tsulong ist den Meisten anscheinend auch fremd -> die Hälfte der DD's meidet diesen wie der Teufel das Weihwasser. Das ist aber erst so, deit es den Thron des Donners gibt.

Gestern war ich jedenfalls wieder Terrasse, weil mein kleiner Heiler noch 1-2 Items benötigt um in den Thron zu kommen. Der erste Boss lag ohne Probleme. Beim 2. fiel mir dann auf, dass bei allen recht viel Schaden rein kam. Da ich keinen Bock mehr auf unnötige Heals hatte, hab ich mal mit /s geschrieben, dass alle mit mehr als 20 Stacks bei mir auf Heal-Igno kommen. Nachdem die ersten 6 ins Gras gebissen hatten, stand der Rest regelmässig im Sonnenstrahl. Der weitere Kampfverlauf war dann weniger stressig, aber nachdem der Boss lag bin ich aus der Gruppe. Auf sowas hab ich grundsätzlich keinen Bock. Etwas später hab ich mich nochmals angemeldet und mit dieser Gruppe lief alles glatt.. Tanks haben toll gespottet.. DD's haben unterbrochen, bei Tsulong auch den Sonnenstrahl genutzt, die Adds bei Sha gekillt.. der ganze Run so wie es sein sollte.  Loot gabs auch für mich somit endlich ready für Thron.


----------



## Niaoo (9. April 2013)

Mir ist es jetzt zweimal passiert, das im TdeF LFR beim ersten Boss der Boss von einem Tank resettet wird, sobald nur noch ein Gegner lebt. 

Er wurde zwar in beiden Fällen vom Raid entfernt, aber es ist natürlich viel Zeit verloren gegangen. Manchmal frage ich mich, was in solchen Köpfen vorgeht.


----------



## Tomratz (9. April 2013)

campino76 schrieb:


> HC inis geh ich fast nicht mehr.. dafür treib ich mich mit 3 Chars (Schurke und 2 Schamis) in div. LFR's rum. Beide Schamis sind Heiler und einer davon treibt sich auch noch im "alten" LFR rum. Also HdA oder Terrasse.. dabei is mir aufgefallen, dass sich vorallem die DD's mittlerweile eine Dreck um irgendwas kümmern. Unterbrochen wird fast nie etwas* und der Sonnenstrahl bei Tsulong ist den Meisten anscheinend auch fremd *-> die Hälfte der DD's meidet diesen wie der Teufel das Weihwasser. Das ist aber erst so, deit es den Thron des Donners gibt.
> 
> Gestern war ich jedenfalls wieder Terrasse, weil mein kleiner Heiler noch 1-2 Items benötigt um in den Thron zu kommen. Der erste Boss lag ohne Probleme. Beim 2. fiel mir dann auf, dass bei allen recht viel Schaden rein kam. Da ich keinen Bock mehr auf unnötige Heals hatte, hab ich mal mit /s geschrieben, dass alle mit mehr als 20 Stacks bei mir auf Heal-Igno kommen. Nachdem die ersten 6 ins Gras gebissen hatten, stand der Rest regelmässig im Sonnenstrahl. Der weitere Kampfverlauf war dann weniger stressig, aber nachdem der Boss lag bin ich aus der Gruppe. Auf sowas hab ich grundsätzlich keinen Bock. Etwas später hab ich mich nochmals angemeldet und mit dieser Gruppe lief alles glatt.. Tanks haben toll gespottet.. DD's haben unterbrochen, bei Tsulong auch den Sonnenstrahl genutzt, die Adds bei Sha gekillt.. der ganze Run so wie es sein sollte.  Loot gabs auch für mich somit endlich ready für Thron.



[Ironie ein] Ja ja, da prügelt man den dummen DD erst ein, dass sie aus allen seltsamen Sachen rauslaufen sollen, und wenn sie dann mal rauslaufen ists auch falsch [Ironie aus].

Das kommt in der Hauptsache daher, dass sich heute keiner mehr bemüssigt sieht, mal kurz in nen Guide zu schauen, das sieht man ja selbst in den neuen LfR-Raids im Thron des Donners. Was da manchmal an Spacken rumläuft ist echt heftig.

Als ich Vorgestern mit meiner Shadowpriestess in den dritten Teil einstieg wurde ich direkt nach dem Ende des Ladebalkens von Durumus Balkon gewirbelt (war halt mitten im Kampf dort hin geportet worden). Es lagen massenweise Skelette rum und der Flamewar war am laufen. Seltsamerweise lag der Boss dann gleich im nächsten (für mich ersten) Versuch. Dass ich dabei mit meiner, zugegebener Maßen recht gut ausgerüsteten Priesterin, auch noch auf Platz zwei im Damage lag, machte dann umso mehr Spaß


----------

